# The Official Cooler Master Storm Trooper / Storm Stryker Club



## unimatrixzero

How to Join..
POST A PICTURE OF YOUR STORM TROOPER AND

FILL OUT THE FORM FOR MEMBERSHIP
AND YOU ARE DONE.
STAY HONORABLE AND STRONG.

Member Roster..And LINKS to Pictures..

1. Brigadere General UZ....Founder
2. Colonel Rogue1266...Co-Founder / Massad Liason
3. Major General GoodInk.... BROTHERHOOD CMSSC DIVISION COMMANDER
4 . Captian DireLeon2010 ....Director of Intel
5. CTM Audi....First Offical Trooper and Senior Member
6. Captian H969 ......Scout Brother
7. LegendMask...AKA MAJOR INCREDIBLE
8 . Capt. remorseless
9 . Calado90 Sgt. at Arms..
10. Fuel110.... First Leiutent Technical Adviser
11 MAJOR SHADOW OF INTENT
12. Major DevilGuns MAJOR FANTASTIC
13. MSgt kot0005
14. Corp. tkerpj
15. MAGOR KPFORCE1
16. SGT. BlueBird
17. MSgt. Yutzybrian
18. 1st Lt. DrunkenLizard
19. Capt. skitzab1
20. LT. Doomas
20a. UPDATE FOR REMORSELESS UPDATE 2 for REMORSELESS
21. Colonel ViperWolf
22. TSgt Raging_clue
23. CMSgt. racerboy3801
24. Sgt. Master___Shake
25. Sgt. Kasaris
26. Capt. CrazyElf
27. Lt. PormTroooper
28. SSgt. leecheefotoL
29. MSGT kypron
30. Capt. BlitzkriegFC
31. 2nd. LT OJO
32. Sgt. johnnyw
33. Capt. Buttermilk
34. Capt. TheDesignated1
35. Capt. fatalrip
36. Colonel Boomstick68
37. Capt. Zan 30
38. MSGT. galbrecht71
39. COCHISE3... The Manual
40. CAPTAIN bdr33733
41. Civilian Logistics ModelersBrand LIGHTING PROFESSIONAL
42. Sgt. ledouague
43. GoodInk Liason CMSSC Leader
44. CAPTIAN Tommienator
45. LT. Warfare
46. CAPT. Flisker_new
47. SSGT Yananaz
48. CAPTIAN Klimaxx
49. Sgt. Chefman21
50. LT. Mraaz
51. TSGT. PhantomLlama
52. LT. IndyRocker
53. Capt. Gillen
54. Major UberGeek








55. Captain TonyV43 More Pictures
56. Lt. VasterKill
57. LT. Kzin
58. LT. THC Butterz
59. Dr. Bill Owen Case Foot Doctor
60. MSGT. JUICYNINJA
61. CAPTAIN neroneuk
62. CAPTAIN. SortOfGrim
63. CMSGT S3ason
64. CAPTIAN Bluezero5 2.03.0
65. SMSGT.Slavvik
66. Chief Hargardproductions
67. Step83
68. REAPER
69. Honorable Kimihisa Shirai
70. SSGT xinitialz
71. SSGT Bullionu
72. SSGT ozzman0830
73. LT Benben84
74. SSGT J0my
75. SSGT Haritos14
76. LT. Dhruvski
77. MSGT Blatsz32
78. LT. TonyV43
79. SGT Kahbrohn
80. SGT Killer7
81. CAPTAIN richstones
82, SSGT munross88
83. MSGT WivZ
84. MSGT SJOGGAN
85. LT. SOLOMEZ
86. CAPTAIN JUSTINJK
87. LT. CHAOZZZSG
88. LT BRADFSH
89. SGTGATES
90. LT. MORTYY
91. KORPORAL (CAPTAIN) KOOLAID
92. LT DARKSAMUS
93. LT ZENROCK
94. LT TSQUARED43
95. CAPT NEO 182
96. CAPT MRNISHI
97. CAPT OERFYDKN09
98. CAPT KIRILL
99. LT BONEHEAD69
100.LTSLK
101.LT SCHARNHORST
102.LT NEWBREVOLUTION
103.LT HighwayStar
104.LT ICECPU
105.LT NEZFF
106.CAPT HARITOS
107.LT. XTRMSLASH
108.LT. FAJIN
109.LT. RALPHYROO
110.CAPT. KILLBUZZJRAD
111.LT FINLANDIA

*BE THE BEST WITH A CM STORM TROOPER*


----------



## unimatrixzero

*COOLER MASTER STORM TROOPER CASE
TECHNICAL PAGE*



















*Technical Post...*

*OFFICIAL STATS FROM CM ON FANS AND STOCK CONTROLLER ABILITIES.*

*CORSAIR H-100 HANDLE MOD FOR PUSH PULL OPERATION IN THE TROOPER.*

*CASE FEET DISCUSSION*

*WHEELZ*

*BENDING ACRYLIC SHEETING*

*ATX BOARD Sizes Explained*

*WE WANT YOUR IDEAS FOR WINDOW DESIGNS.

BEHIND THE MOTHERBOARD WIRING. SHOW US YOUR UGLIES

HOW TO DO A DUAL POWER SUPPLY AND WHAT YOU WILL NEED

HOW DO I POWER UP THE CONTROL PANEL

THE NEW COOLER MASTER WINDOW PANELS

ACYRILIC WINDOW / PERSPEX ETCHING AND BENDING BY SYRILLIAN AND JOLLYSWAGMAN

SSD AND INITIAL SET UP FOR BOOTABLE SSD SETUP

CUSTOM CORSAIR WATER COOLING TECHNIQUES

THREE WAYS TO CUT AND MOUNT YOU ACRLYIC WINDOW MOD

HOW TO WIRE FANS ON THE COOLER MASTER STORM TROOPER

LED LIGHTING STRIPS AND TECHNICS.

BASICS OF CASE FILTRATION AND DOWNFALLS OF TOO MUCH.

LIGHTING TUTORIAL VIDEOS BY MODELERSBRAND

BASICS ON FAN FILTERS AND AIR CURRENT

THE BEST FAN CONTOLLERS FOR THE TROOPER

PROJECT FERRARI MOD

PROJECT HP BLACKBIRD BUILD
*




This case is so Full of Surprises. there is even a Strut in the center of the Drive bay to hold the case together.. If you decide to change your fans to face front this strut has to be removed. Easy.. Small screw on each side and its over.






REMOVABLE PANELS AND REMOVABLE STRUT









The removable side panels that are for holding the Drive modules can be held down tightly with finger tight case screws but also with just a push.. There are very nice rubber stems that are made to hold them tight without needing to use any hardware.





















































































































*GETTING THE CM STORM TROOPER WET
IS NOT ALL THAT TOUGH*





















http://][/URL]


*CUSTOM GPU CORSAIR H SERIES MOD*





















*COOLER MASTER STORM TROOPER CASE
SGC-5000-KKN1 Specifications*

*Material Case body*: Steel;
*Front bezel*: Mesh and plastic
*Expansion Slots* 9 + 1
*Dimensions* 250 x 605.6 x 578.5mm / 9.8 x 23.8 x 22.8"Net weight13.7kg / 30.2 lbs
*MB Type* Micro ATX / ATX / XL-ATX
*5.25" Drive Bay* 9
*3.5" Drive Bay* 8 (converted from 5.25" bay by two 4-in-3 HDD cages)
*2.5" Drive Bay* 13 (8 converted from 5.25" bay by two 4-in-3 HDD cages)
*Front I/O USB 3.0* x2,
*USB 2.0* x2,
*e-SATA* x1,
*Audio* in/out
Cooling System 120mm x2 front, 200mm top, 140mm rear, 120mm x2 side (optional), 120mm x2 bottom (optional)
*Max. Graphics Card Length* 322mm / 12.7"
*Max. CPU Cooler Height* 186mm / 7.3"


----------



## unimatrixzero

Pictures of our Troopers


















Calado90.



























*Gillen's Rig*



















Zan30's Triple Rad


*DEVILGUNS Trooper*


----------



## unimatrixzero

Top Troopers Mods

































*ledouague's beautiful MILK Build.*

http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=182635DSC05848.jpg

http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=214576DSC05849.jpg

http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=535408DSC05850.jpg

http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=628472DSC05851.jpg

http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=487773DSC05852.jpg


----------



## Hy3RiD

Looks cool


----------



## LokSupguller

Oh my god! This case looks so good! The front panel is a little too crammed though :/


----------



## Rogue1266

I think I'm going to stay in the CM: 'STORM' family.... Hey unimatrixzero.. Tell the old man I think I found a home for my New MB.... So when they release this 'BattleStar' 'Trooper'; my MB is moving in!!!!!! A 'Scout' & A 'Trooper'! "NICE"









EDIT: Here is our Club 'SIG'...



PHP:


[URL=http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/1104349-cooler-master-storm-trooper-club.html]:gunner2:The CM Storm Trooper Club [IMG alt="gunner2.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/gunner2.gif[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## crossy82

I wonder what its like for watercooling,hopefully good but looks air orientated.Still,looks nice though,liking the centre console.


----------



## Papas

anyone have the dimensions of this case compared to the scout? trying to find out how big/small it is.


----------



## Siegfried262

Looks very interesting. What are it's cooling/fan capabilities?


----------



## nickt1862

Wonder what the list price for this case will be in USD?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Dedication Page

Story:Richard Marcinko
Richard "Dick" Marcinko (born November 21, 1940), is a retired Commander in the United States Navy and a former Navy SEAL. He was the first Commanding Officer of SEAL Team Six and Red Cell. After retiring from the Navy, he became an author, radio talk show host, military consultant, and motivational speaker.
A number of nicknames have been ascribed to Marcinko, including "Rogue Warrior", "Demo Dick", "Shark Man of the Delta" and "The Geek"









'United States Naval Special Warfare Development Group'
The United States Naval Special Warfare Development Group (NSWDG), commonly known as DEVGRU and informally by its former name SEAL Team Six (ST6),[1][2] is one of the United States' four secretive counter-terrorism and Special Mission Units (SMUs).
The vast majority of information about DEVGRU is highly classified, and details of its activities are not commented on by either the White House or the Department of Defense.[3] While DEVGRU is administratively supported by the Naval Special Warfare Command, it is operationally commanded by the Joint Special Operations Command. It is based at Training Support Center Hampton Roads, Virginia Beach, Virginia, known as FTC Dam Neck until 2004.

















Marcinko was born in Lansford, Pennsylvania and is of Slovakian descent. After attending Admiral Farragut Academy in Toms River, New Jersey, Marcinko enlisted in the United States Navy in 1958. Later commissioned as an officer, he received a Bachelor of Arts degree in international relations from the Naval Postgraduate School and a Master of Arts degree in political science from Auburn University.
Vietnam
On May 18, 1967, Marcinko led his men in an assault on Ilo-Ilo Island, where they killed a large number of Vietcong and destroyed six of their sampans.
Marcinko returned to Vietnam with SEAL Team 2 after a few months stateside as OIC of Eighth Platoon. During the Tet Offensive, Marcinko ordered his platoon to assist US Army Special Forces at Chau Doc. What began as an urban street battle turned into a rescue mission of American nurses trapped in the city's church and hospital.
After completing his second tour in Vietnam and a two-year stateside staff assignment, Marcinko was promoted to Lieutenant Commander and assigned as the Naval Attache to Cambodia in 1973. After serving in Cambodia for 18 months, Marcinko returned stateside and assumed command of SEAL Team Two.

'SEAL Team Six'
During the Iran Hostage Crisis in 1979, Marcinko was one of two Navy representatives for a Joint Chiefs of Staff task force known as the TAT (Terrorist Action Team). The purpose of the TAT was to develop a plan to free the American hostages held in Iran which culminated in Operation Eagle Claw. In the wake of the debacle, the Navy saw the need for a full-time dedicated Counter-Terrorist Team and tasked Marcinko with its design and development.
Marcinko was the first commanding officer of this new unit. At the time, the Navy had only two SEAL teams. Marcinko purportedly named the unit SEAL Team Six in order to confuse other nations, specifically the Soviet Union, into believing that the United States had three other SEAL teams that they were unaware of. He personally selected the unit's members from across the US Navy's Special Operations community, including a special counter-terrorist tactics section of SEAL Team Two, codenamed MOB-6. SEAL Team Six would be the Navy's premier counter-terrorist unit, like its Army counterpart Delta Force.[1][2] While typically a two-year command in the Navy at the time, Marcinko commanded SEAL Team Six for three years, from August 1980 to July 1983.

Red Cell
After relinquishing command of SEAL Team SIX, Marcinko was tasked by Vice Admiral James "Ace" Lyons, Deputy Chief of Naval Operations, with the design of a unit to test the Navy's vulnerability to terrorism. This unit was the Naval Security Coordination Team OP-06D, unofficially named Red Cell.[3] In 1984, Marcinko hand-picked twelve men from SEAL Team Six and one from Marine Force Recon.
This team tested the security of naval bases, nuclear submarines, ships, civilian airports, and an American embassy. Under Marcinko's leadership, the team was able to infiltrate seemingly impenetrable, highly-secured bases, nuclear submarines, ships, and other purported "secure areas" such as Air Force One, and disappear without incident. These demonstrations showed that a vulnerable military resulted from the replacement of Marines and Air Force Security Police by contracted private security agencies often started by retired military personnel.
Marcinko has claimed, among other things, that Red Cell successfully captured nuclear devices from United States Navy facilities, and proved the viability of plans to:
penetrate and attack nuclear-powered submarines
destroy subs by using them as dirty bombs
capture launch codes for nuclear weapons aboard the subs by using mild torture techniques on personnel in charge of launch codes.
Former members of Red Cell, notably Steve Hartmann and Dennis Chalker, maintain that these exercises were a cover to move SPECWAR operators around the world for covert missions against real-world terrorists.
He retired from the Navy with thirty years of enlisted and commissioned service in 1988.

United States Naval Special Warfare Development Group
The United States Naval Special Warfare Development Group (NSWDG), commonly known as DEVGRU and informally by its former name SEAL Team Six (ST6), is one of the United States' four secretive counter-terrorism and Special Mission Units (SMUs).
The vast majority of information about DEVGRU is highly classified, and details of its activities are not commented on by either the White House or the Department of Defense. While DEVGRU is administratively supported by the Naval Special Warfare Command, it is operationally commanded by the Joint Special Operations Command. It is based at Training Support Center Hampton Roads, Virginia Beach, Virginia, known as FTC Dam Neck until 2004.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crossy82;14786420*
> I wonder what its like for watercooling,hopefully good but looks air orientated.Still,looks nice though,liking the centre console.


Looks from the Video that I have been studying over and over that the Trooper is considerably taller than the Scout. So Water cooling on top and front is a definate possiblity with a little modding. There is a fan on that covers the Hard drive bays and is fed by the extrusion on the left Panel side. or Window side for lack of a better term. I think that this is going to follow the parameters that most of the CMSSC set out when they made their pitch for this case earlier in Jan- Feb of this year.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papas;14786465*
> anyone have the dimensions of this case compared to the scout? trying to find out how big/small it is.


The Storm Scout is a 19 by 19 square box. I believe that the front has been extended 2 inchs and top by 4 inchs but that is only a guess from studing the film of it. Diagrams and specs will be available as the month goes by. There is a rumor that one of the Top Modders in the country is working on this very case but He has not said anything about it in anyway so that is just rumor as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siegfried262;14786536*
> Looks very interesting. What are it's cooling/fan capabilities?


The only fans that I am sure of at this point is the white fan that covers the hard drive bays and the back exhaust 120 x 120 mm fan.. other fans would be complete speculation.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;14787561*
> Wonder what the list price for this case will be in USD?


Again I will speculate because my German is very rusty but I would say anything over 159.00 would be a deal breaker for this case but I would guess between 129.00 on sale and 169.00 top price. USD.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;14793898*
> 
> Again I will speculate because my German is very rusty but I would say anything over 159.00 would be a deal breaker for this case but I would guess between 129.00 on sale and 169.00 top price. USD.


Thanks so much and please send my regards to your Dad.
















HEAR THAT CM?? No more than $129.00 USD list price for this case!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papas;14786465*
> anyone have the dimensions of this case compared to the scout? trying to find out how big/small it is.


They are Introducing the CM Storm Trooper as a Full Tower Case so I would expect as much room as you need. More like the big Haf or the Cosmos.. But still no Official Pictures.


----------



## Onslaught2k3

This case is going to appeal to watercoolers too. The front of the case will be able to house a 120x3 rad. Not just that, I'm sure there's space for a 120x2 rad up at the top of the case too. That's not too bad considering all of that could be done internally. Back to the good ol' stacker days CM has gone. I personally use a ATCS840 but I loathed the looks of the HAF series.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onslaught2k3;14804167*
> This case is going to appeal to watercoolers too. The front of the case will be able to house a 120x3 rad. Not just that, I'm sure there's space for a 120x2 rad up at the top of the case too. That's not too bad considering all of that could be done internally. Back to the good ol' stacker days CM has gone. I personally use a ATCS840 but I loathed the looks of the HAF series.


This is also my opinion too. I believe this will be the Big Scout.. And I love this case. Watercooling will be a very interesting Mod in this case and Very Possible.


----------



## azianai

now to make it White/Black, and pay lucas their license fee =)


----------



## unimatrixzero

I love the side 120 x 240 fans .. Great place for a dual radiator..


----------



## Onslaught2k3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai;14823366*
> now to make it White/Black, and pay lucas their license fee =)


Lol... You never know if they'll even keep the name "storm trooper". I was thinking they should change it to "storm recon" or something like that. Yet again, I honestly don't think CM's nomenclature is the reason why they're in business. This design they've used in the demo sample of the case isn't as rugged and banged up like their HAF series but doesn't go full-blown conservative like the ATCS840 chassis I fell in love with. I honestly give props to CM for maintaining the 9 expansion slot-style mobo tray they've kept with the HAF-X case. I also wonder if fans could be mounted behind the motherboard tray...

Also I'm curious to see if they'll whip in the 200mm beasts they've been doing lately. Only reason why I said "CM has gone back to the good ol' stacker days" is because those chassis just house a crap tonne of 120s. Should they decide to go that route it would be really easy to source and tack on rads without having to tear up the chassis just to do it.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onslaught2k3;14827075*
> Lol... You never know if they'll even keep the name "storm trooper". I was thinking they should change it to "storm recon" or something like that. Yet again, I honestly don't think CM's nomenclature is the reason why they're in business. This design they've used in the demo sample of the case isn't as rugged and banged up like their HAF series but doesn't go full-blown conservative like the ATCS840 chassis I fell in love with. I honestly give props to CM for maintaining the 9 expansion slot-style mobo tray they've kept with the HAF-X case. I also wonder if fans could be mounted behind the motherboard tray...
> 
> Also I'm curious to see if they'll whip in the 200mm beasts they've been doing lately. Only reason
> 
> why I said "CM has gone back to the good ol' stacker days" is because those chassis just house a crap tonne of 120s. Should they decide to go that route it would be really easy to source and tack on rads without having to tear up the chassis just to do it.


It looks like a larger version of the Storm Scout by the Side view. With 2 120s at the top. Two on the side and surely some in the front. If not it would be easy to mount at least 3 in the front. I can't wait to see a Mod for it. It is coming.


----------



## darkstar585

looks to me its going to run the same card size problems the scout has and having the card sit inside the drive bays is just









saying that it doesnt put me off wanting one


----------



## Papas

If you look, its actually an open hd cage nothing like the scout(which is good that it isnt like thr scout). This will be my next case(comming from a haf932


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585;14833502*
> looks to me its going to run the same card size problems the scout has and having the card sit inside the drive bays is just
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saying that it doesn't put me off wanting one


IF they are calling this a Full Size case it must be bigger than the Scout. Also the Scout is *19 inch x 19 inches* and this one is approximately *750 mm x 750 mm* Judging from *the 200 mm fans* in the picture. so that would make the approximate total case size as *29 x 29 inches*. That is a *full 10 inches* of room side and high *more* than the Scout.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papas;14833830*
> If you look, its actually an open HDD cage nothing like the scout(which is good that it inst like the scout). This will be my next case(coming from a haf932


I think that this is the case that will replace the Haf but that is just MHO.


----------



## Papas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;14834249*
> IF they are calling this a Full Size case it must be bigger than the Scout. Also the Scout is *19 inch x 19 inches* and this one is approximately *750 mm x 750 mm* Judging from the 200 mm fans in the picture. so that would make the approximate total case size as *29 x 29 inches*. That is a *full 10 inches* of room side and high *more* than the Scout.
> 
> I think that this is the case that will replace the Haf but that is just MHO.


Looks to me like they took the scout and stretched it till it was the size of the haf lol


----------



## unimatrixzero

That was the whole idea of this case. In a way, this case is the COOLER MASTER STORM SCOUT II Case


----------



## Jtmarch86

Yes... it WILL be MINE!! muahahahah


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jtmarch86;14848279*
> Yes... it WILL be MINE!! muahahahah


If Overclock had a like button I would have used it on this post..


----------



## somebodysb2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;14835538*
> That was the whole idea of this case. In a way, this case is the COOLER MASTER STORM SCOUT II Case


Actually, its more like a revised HAF with front cooling coined from Lian Li Z series.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somebodysb2;14852712*
> Actually, its more like a revised HAF with front cooling coined from Lian Li Z series.


really,? I never saw it that way, but no matter what, this is one tight case. Thanks for your comment.


----------



## unimatrixzero

More leaked Trooper Pictures


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somebodysb2;14852712*
> Actually, its more like a revised HAF with front cooling coined from Lian Li Z series.


Sorry there somebody!!!!







'HAF' family isn't claiming this case.. It's part of the CM: 'STORM' family...







The 'Scouts' Bigger version brother. Everything established of structure inside this case comes from the
posting's in the CM Storm Scout Club... Even the name was mentioned in posting's in CMSSC....
Anyway, the HAF family has it's own line-up of cases... So sorry there bud. I, for one won't let no one claim this case to there family... We all speak under speculation & hear-say anyway until the official release of the case from CM!!!


----------



## Siegfried262

Interesting pictures, I'd love to pack three 120mm fans in the front considering the number of 5.25 bays.

Considering that, would the fans on the side next to the hard drive bays hinder front to back airflow?


----------



## somebodysb2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266;14874745*
> Sorry there somebody!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'HAF' family isn't claiming this case.. It's part of the CM: 'STORM' family...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 'Scouts' Bigger version brother. Everything established of structure inside this case comes from the
> posting's in the CM Storm Scout Club... Even the name was mentioned in posting's in CMSSC....
> Anyway, the HAF family has it's own line-up of cases... So sorry there bud. I, for one won't let no one claim this case to there family... We all speak under speculation & hear-say anyway until the official release of the case from CM!!!


"Case Family" doesn't mean anything, I meant it as in they clearly used the HAF-X's basic frame as a "building block". I never claimed that the Storm Trooper was supposed to be part of the HAF series either


----------



## Icejon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somebodysb2;14875582*
> "Case Family" doesn't mean anything, I meant it as in they clearly used the HAF-X's basic frame as a "building block". I never claimed that the Storm Trooper was supposed to be part of the HAF series either


I've taken a good look at the pictures. Being a HAF-X owner myself I was leaning to agree with you, until I looked more carefully. Notice the width of the chassis, and the proportions of the front. These indicate to me that this chassis is smaller than the HAF X, especially not as wide. Mainly because the lack of 230mm fans.

I think CM used the HAF 932 frame for the HAF X and changed a bunch of things. They wouldn't launch CM Storm Trooper a new chassis based on a nearly 4 year old frame (HAF 932).


----------



## somebodysb2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icejon;14878630*
> I've taken a good look at the pictures. Being a HAF-X owner myself I was leaning to agree with you, until I looked more carefully. Notice the width of the chassis, and the proportions of the front. These indicate to me that this chassis is smaller than the HAF X, especially not as wide. Mainly because the lack of 230mm fans.
> 
> I think CM used the HAF 932 frame for the HAF X and changed a bunch of things. They wouldn't launch CM Storm Trooper a new chassis based on a nearly 4 year old frame (HAF 932).


You don't think that they re-used the Mobo tray? They could have easily modified the HAF-X's frame...the HAF-X has lots of plastic bits which give it its "shape".


----------



## unimatrixzero

Cooler Master sees that the CMSS has more fans. it looks better than the Haf and the Haf X and it is a big CMStorm Scout. The brotherhood of the CMSSC basically begged and bartered for very case. The CMSSC even asked for these dimentions and this look. They Pioneered some of the Ideas that are in this case and the Haf x .. It is part of the Family and its the Scouts big brother and I am sure the CMSSC claim that brotherhood.. and we will be a Family here.


----------



## somebodysb2

1. It is part of the Storm range of cases, never denied that.

2. Sure, CM listened to you guys and made a new case from your suggestions.

3. Modifying parts of a HAF-X frame to make a the frame of this new Storm case doesn't mean that its part of HAF family, I was just stating the build origins of this case.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somebodysb2;14888316*
> 1. It is part of the Storm range of cases, never denied that.
> 
> 2. Sure, CM listened to you guys and made a new case from your suggestions.
> 
> 3. Modifying parts of a HAF-X frame to make a the frame of this new Storm case doesn't mean that its part of HAF family, I was just stating the build origins of this case.


I understand clearly.. I agree with you. You have an excellent eye and since I have never seen a HAF series case in person I cannot disagree with you but I think this is going to be a winning case.


----------



## somebodysb2

Oh sorry if that last post had a offensive/negative connotation to it, think I came off on the wrong note.


----------



## unimatrixzero

No Worries friend.. Not at all. I understood your opinion and I agree with you.. I believe a person should always express their opinion as long as I can counter it.. LOL

*Judging from this Picture I am speculating a 8.5 inch to 8.75 inch width. 22 inches tall and 24 inches long. But this is still an estimation. I do not think there will be a problem with any size video cards. Making that mistake again would have been just stupid on the part of Cooler Master and I believe they learn from their past mistakes. This is one great case.
*


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somebodysb2;14875582*
> "Case Family" doesn't mean anything, I meant it as in they clearly used the HAF-X's basic frame as a "building block". I never claimed that the Storm Trooper was supposed to be part of the HAF series either


Hey somebody... I do apologize if I sounded out line. Mean no dis-respect bud.
As well as I do respect your opinion here. My opinion, the basic frame of the case looks to me more like the sniper, but taller... I do say again; all of us can just speculate on what the case takes after. Either way we all will just have to wait for the release date..
And 'YES' "Case Family' does not mean nothing. I was being a little outlandish with my wording when i wrote my post. I was not personally attacking you or your opinion.







No heart feelings sir....


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266;14874745*
> Sorry there somebody!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'HAF' family isn't claiming this case.. It's part of the CM: 'STORM' family...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 'Scouts' Bigger version brother. Everything established of structure inside this case comes from the
> posting's in the CM Storm Scout Club... _Even the name was mentioned in posting's in CMSSC...._
> Anyway, the HAF family has it's own line-up of cases... So sorry there bud. I, for one won't let no one claim this case to there family... We all speak under speculation & hear-say anyway until the official release of the case from CM!!!


I was at least one of the ones suggesting Storm Trooper. I fired off the name Storm Ranger too


----------



## Rogue1266

Bud, I was looking and looking to fine the post who suggested 'Trooper' as one of the names. I wasn't sure who posted it out there in our writes in OCN-CMSSC!!! Either way cooler masters might just have another good case under their belt!!!


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266;14967637*
> Bud, I was looking and looking to fine the post who suggested 'Trooper' as one of the names. I wasn't sure who posted it out there in our writes in OCN-CMSSC!!! Either way cooler masters might just have another good case under their belt!!!


I don't think I was the only one. Seemed like a logical choice to me. Scout, Sniper, Trooper....I really wanted Ranger tho


----------



## CM MR HAF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;14969969*
> I don't think I was the only one. Seemed like a logical choice to me. Scout, Sniper, Trooper....I really wanted Ranger tho


You have a very perceptive observation. Picking warrior names that would be easy to say in non-english languages was a tough task. We all had a chuckle someone realized Trooper would match well with our brand name.


----------



## Xyrate

I absolutely love this case and am ready to purchase it the second it becomes available. My only gripe with it, is that there is no clear side panel. I like showing off all my hardware! Looks like there will need to be mods to the side panel!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;14984566*
> I absolutely love this case and am ready to purchase it the second it becomes available. My only gripe with it, is that there is no clear side panel. I like showing off all my hardware! Looks like there will need to be mods to the side panel!


Oh man you are so right.. I love the idea of modding this case.. this is going to be a really cool case to mod.... I have My Dremel at the Ready.


----------



## Xyrate

haha I agree. Looking at the pictures though, I'm not sure a good way to create a nice large side window


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;14984566*
> I absolutely love this case and am ready to purchase it the second it becomes available. My only gripe with it, is that there is no clear side panel. I like showing off all my hardware! Looks like there will need to be mods to the side panel!


I hear that Xyrate... I second that!!! When this case is released to the public;
It's mine..........
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;14991056*
> Oh man you are so right.. I love the idea of modding this case.. this is going to be a really cool case to mod.... I have My Dremel at the Ready.


G-D bless you young man.... I guess it run's in the family!!!!


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;14993347*
> haha I agree. Looking at the pictures though, I'm not sure a good way to create a nice large side window


I'm sure once this case is sitting in front of us, our imaginations are going to fly.
I love to talk about how or what I would do to this case but I really need to see it in person and take a good look first.







I have a good feeling about it. I think it's going to live up to all our standard's!!!









Edit: OK, when you google 'Cooler master CM storm trooper'. This club is listed as a second link...







NICE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266;15001532*
> I'm sure once this case is sitting in front of us, our imaginations are going to fly.
> I love to talk about how or what I would do to this case but I really need to see it in person and take a good look first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a good feeling about it. I think it's going to live up to all our standard's!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: OK, when you google 'Cooler master CM storm trooper'. This club is listed as a second link...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE!!!!!!!!!!!


Awesome! I think we can make this thread just as good as the CMSSC one. Wonder when NewEgg and other places will actually list it as on sale


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;15006412*
> Awesome! I think we can make this thread just as good as the CMSSC one. Wonder when NewEgg and other places will actually list it as on sale


Call them and tell them that a ton of people @ OCN will be purchasing one.









But the first one needs to be sold to the OP of this thread.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;15006618*
> Call them and tell them that a ton of people @ OCN will be purchasing one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the first one needs to be sold to the OP of this thread.


I agree... although I want one after he gets the first!


----------



## Jtmarch86

has there been any speculation on the price at all?
it's gotta be minimum $129, and maybe up to 189?
what do u think?
They still have to stay competitive


----------



## Icejon

I found some pictures on a Chinese site. One is a banner and the other seems to be some rough specifications.









I can't read Chinese characters, but I think the pictures show a SSD hot swap.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

*Subbed


----------



## MINE

Does anyone know the ETA of this case and pricing?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MINE;15023629*
> Does anyone know the ETA of this case and pricing?


http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/landing/trooper/


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icejon;15023449*
> I found some pictures on a Chinese site. One is a banner and the other seems to be some rough specifications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't read Chinese characters, but I think the pictures show a SSD hot swap.


Bud, nice find on the pic's


----------



## Papas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icejon;15023449*
> I found some pictures on a Chinese site. One is a banner and the other seems to be some rough specifications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't read Chinese characters, but I think the pictures show a SSD hot swap.


dam girl in the baby blue....wowza

on topic, i want this case.


----------



## Robilar

I expect the case listing will be up at the distributor I deal with here in Toronto. They are one of the biggest CM distributors in North America (they sell to NCIX and Newegg for example).

I got the HAF X from them about a week before the retail stores had it. I'll check in the morning and see if it's available. If so I'll scoot out and grab one.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Lucky You Robilar.. I wish I had those kinds of connections.. I will be one of the first too. But I have to wait for the release date.... Let us know what the internal measurements are if you find out early.. I would love to have the Data first ....


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;15065407*
> Lucky You Robilar.. I wish I had those kinds of connections.. I will be one of the first too. But I have to wait for the release date.... Let us know what the internal measurements are if you find out early.. I would love to have the Data first ....


Oooooo! Yes, please! Measurement and pictures:applaud:


----------



## Xyrate

so I've been watching this counter this whole week and now it is just showing negative numbers... why is there no links or anything useful??

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/landing/trooper/


----------



## GTR Mclaren

OMG





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHbrsDrjpXI&feature=feedu[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## Icejon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;15079992*
> OMG


This is extremely nice. Why don't you share it on the hardware news section. It's definatley worth the waiting.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;15079992*
> OMG


I knew I could count on you... You're Great GTR Mclaren !!!

The case is on sale now at Buy.com but I want to see if Newegg can beat the price or at least offer free shipping.

Good Night Gentleman.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;15079992*
> OMG


Mclaren, Thank You Sir for posting and staying tunned in for the release.
A company here in Israel will have my case by Fri. Yes. I've put my order in..
I've paid the listed price, but that's fine.
'E'; I think we have a winner brother!!!!




































:


----------



## jeffblute

This is one sexy case. Only thing I dislike is the way there is hard drive cages. It reminds me to much of the Antec 1200 I had >.>


----------



## Robilar

After seeing the reviews that cropped up, I have to say I am a bit confused.

First, its more expensive than the HAF-X... So where does it fit in their case line up? The HAF-X is bigger and has better cooling and yet cheaper?

Also why the carrying handle unless it is to replace the Scout? It's far too big to use as a carried case on a regular basis. Heck my fully loaded Scout weighs a ton. The Trooper would be back injury worthy with a full complement of hardware.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;15085795*
> After seeing the reviews that cropped up, I have to say I am a bit confused.
> 
> First, its more expensive than the HAF-X... So where does it fit in their case line up? The HAF-X is bigger and has better cooling and yet cheaper?
> 
> Also why the carrying handle unless it is to replace the Scout? It's far too big to use as a carried case on a regular basis. Heck my fully loaded Scout weighs a ton. The Trooper would be back injury worthy with a full complement of hardware.


I guess they feel that the extra buttons and fan controller justifies the pricetag = I certainly can't quite figure where this case fits within their price line up either.

Then again this case is part of their "other" lineup for lack of a better explanation.
CM does great to














one IMO.

The ideas incorporated in this case should be in a Storm Scout II (if they'll ever be one) case.

Just like CM to skip/skimp on the tiny stuff like the lack of a USB 3.0 to 2.0 adapter.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffblute;15085747*
> This is one sexy case. *Only thing I dislike is the way there is hard drive cages.* It reminds me to much of the Antec 1200 I had >.>


I kinda like the "oldish" school hard drive cages and it seems easy enough to change the configuration of such. It looks to be pretty solid but user experience will tell.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266;15084102*
> Mclaren, Thank You Sir for posting and staying tunned in for the release.
> A company here in Israel will have my case by Fri. Yes. I've put my order in..
> I've paid the listed price, but that's fine.
> 'E'; I think we have a winner brother!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


I think we have a Classic on our hands.. or at least I am ready.. I will not be getting mine so soon.. I have to wait for them to start selling them here.

WTHeck is this stuff.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;15086300*
> I think we have a Classic on our hands.. or at least I am ready.. I will not be getting mine so soon.. I have to wait for them to start selling them here.
> 
> WTHeck is this stuff.


I say: Where the heck is the $125.00 sale price?









I would call Newegg about this case, maybe they'll have some info on when???


----------



## Icejon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;15085795*
> After seeing the reviews that cropped up, I have to say I am a bit confused.
> 
> First, its more expensive than the HAF-X... So where does it fit in their case line up? The HAF-X is bigger and has better cooling and yet cheaper?
> 
> Also why the carrying handle unless it is to replace the Scout? It's far too big to use as a carried case on a regular basis. Heck my fully loaded Scout weighs a ton. The Trooper would be back injury worthy with a full complement of hardware.


When I was a kid, I used to help my dad lift 80 lb cement bags. Lifting a full tower now around 80lbs isn't so bad, but not something I would do every day. Having a handle itself makes carrying easier. Check out this picture below from benchmark reviews:









Shows me:
- Trooper steel body is actually a good 2 inches shorter than the HAF 932 (which is the same as HAF X)
- Fitting 9 PCI slots into a smaller case than HAF X is not bad idea
- Actual water cooling support is better than HAF X if you count the front mounting 360mm potential

So I guess if you're the kind of gamer who is too poor to have a primary full tower for home (folding and WC), and a secondary Scout or MITX case for LANs or parties, Trooper is for you. The person who needs 1 system that he can put everything in, but still take it places. I can't think of another full tower that I would take with me anywhere, but the funny thing is whenever I go to LANs half of the people have Antec 1200 and Thermaltake Armors.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icejon;15087018*
> When I was a kid, I used to help my dad lift 80 lb cement bags. Lifting a full tower now around 80lbs isn't so bad, but not something I would do every day. Having a handle itself makes carrying easier. Check out this picture below from benchmark reviews:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shows me:
> - Trooper steel body is actually a good 2 inches shorter than the HAF 932 (which is the same as HAF X)
> - Fitting 9 PCI slots into a smaller case than HAF X is not bad idea
> - Actual water cooling support is better than HAF X if you count the front mounting 360mm potential
> 
> So I guess if you're the kind of gamer who is too poor to have a primary full tower for home (folding and WC), and a secondary Scout or MITX case for LANs or parties, Trooper is for you. The person who needs 1 system that he can put everything in, but still take it places. I can't think of another full tower that I would take with me anywhere, but the funny thing is whenever I go to LANs half of the people have Antec 1200 and Thermaltake Armors.


Its bigger where it counts.. Its Longer and goes deeper than those other cases.


----------



## investmenttechnology

what? haf 932 is the same as haf x?


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;15086619*
> I say: Where the heck is the $125.00 sale price?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would call Newegg about this case, maybe they'll have some info on when???


The case just got released today and you think there's going to be a sales price on this case???







:







Ok, maybe I haven't been back in this field long enough since 5 years ago, But when has a case been put on sale the day of it's release??? Please explain that one..







because I haven't seen a case put on sale In the least five years on 'The Day of it's big Release'


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266;15088194*
> The case just got released today and you think there's going to be a sales price on this case???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, maybe I haven't been back in this field long enough since 5 years ago, But when has a case been put on sale the day of it's release??? Please explain that one..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because I haven't seen a case put on sale In the least five years on 'The Day of it's big Release'


Nah







 Earlier in this thread somewhere when we were trying to guess the price of this case I said something like "HEAR THAT CM?? No more than $129.00 USD list price for this case!" - see post #15. So I took off another $4.00 lol!









GOD Bless!


----------



## DireLeon2010

[ame="[MEDIA=youtube]XHbrsDrjpXI[/MEDIA]]
GIG-GI-TY GIG-GI-TY[IMG alt="biggrin.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/biggrin.gif[/IMG]

Must now change underpants


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;15089008*
> Nah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier in this thread somewhere when we were trying to guess the price of this case I said something like "HEAR THAT CM?? No more than $129.00 USD list price for this case!" - see post #15. So I took off another $4.00 lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOD Bless!


I'm busting those two little bags that swing between your leg's Bud!!! LOL







)

I personally thought it would be priced at around the amount of what the sniper case go'es for in list... But being a 2x240 RAD support and all the other nice features this case has, I figured it will be priced at least $30 or $40 dollar's higher then the sniper on it's release date.. I don't think this case will drop in price for at least 2 or 3 month's... You never know, they may drop it in price to give the sales a push; but if it's case is moving in sales. They my try to push it at this price as long as possible!!!!!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266;15090315*
> I'm busting those two little bags that swing between your leg's Bud!!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I personally thought it would be priced at around the amount of what the sniper case go'es for in list... But being a 2x240 RAD support and all the other nice features this case has, I figured it will be priced at least $30 or $40 dollar's higher then the sniper on it's release date.. I don't think this case will drop in price for at least 2 or 3 month's... You never know, they may drop it in price to give the sales a push; but if it's case is moving in sales. They my try to push it at this price as long as possible!!!!!


I have to agree with you.. But we can Wish.. Can't We.??

The Storm Trooper's Armored Transport of the Month.


----------



## Jtmarch86

Here are the first CM Storm Trooper Reviews:
Check em out!

http://www.coolermaster.com/news.php?id=6227&action=ViewNews&newsletter=2

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum...se-review.html

http://www.bjorn3d.com/articles/Cool...Case/2127.html

http://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Ha...Storm_Trooper/

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.ph...=808&Itemid=61

http://www.ninjalane.com/reviews/cases/cm_trooper

http://lanoc.org/review/cases/5343-cooler-master-storm-trooper

http://pro-clockers.com/cases/2058-cooler-master-storm-trooper-full-tower.html

Bjorn3d's video review is pathetic, but their site had great high quality pics of the Trooper.
From the looks of it, a 240mm rad can easily be mounted at the top. If you remove the extra 2.5" drive cage at the bottom, along with the toolkit box, another 240mm rad can be mounted at the bottom. If you want to get even more extreme, remove the 2 modular HDD cages, and you'll be able to fit a 360 or possible a 480 rad in the front. so 8x120 rad internally.. + the rear 140mm and optional side 2x120mm fans.. damn thats awesome.
This is the perfect case for both air and watercooling setups.
It can fit gpu cards up to 12.7" long, so pretty much any card as of right now (even HD 6990)
And if you prefer the side mounted hdd's like me (makes for a cleaner look + easier cable management) you can turn the middle cage 90 degrees and have the front 120 blowing over your gpu's.
And for a case to come with 4 fans off the bat.. is great. (2x120s, 1x140, 1x200)
And it looks like I was right about the price @ $189, which honestly.. is amazing for all of the features you get.
And the top is just damn sexy. No other way to put it.

Oh, and I personally think Hardware Canucks does some of the best reviews. They are tough on the products and tell it like it is. They have a good eye on seeing exactly how it can be used. And their video reviews are top notch. Great quality pics, and professional format. I was glad to see they posted one so quickly.


----------



## Jtmarch86

Looking at these pics closer.. it looks like there are 140mm fan holes predrilled at the top too. Wonder if there's enough space for a 280mm rad?
Wish some of these sites lucky enough to get one for review would throw some watercooling hardware in to test the spaces


----------



## GTR Mclaren

the only thing I dont like is the absence of Dust Filters in the side vents.


----------



## Jtmarch86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;15094507*
> the only thing I dont like is the absence of Dust Filters in the side vents.


True, but dust vents aren't that difficult to make. You can even make them with magnets for easy removal. I might do that and make a tutorial on it at the same time.

The one other thing I would have liked, was to be able to actually move the fan on the HDD cages, independently of the cages themselves.
I like the sideways cage orientation bcuz it keeps things clean and its much easier to manage the cables, but I like having the fan at the front, blowing air over my drives and over to my gpu's, cooling both.
I'm sure with a little modding this will be easy


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266;15090315*
> I'm busting those two little bags that swing between your leg's Bud!!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I personally thought it would be priced at around the amount of what the sniper case go'es for in list... But being a 2x240 RAD support and all the other nice features this case has, I figured it will be priced at least $30 or $40 dollar's higher then the sniper on it's release date.. I don't think this case will drop in price for at least 2 or 3 month's... You never know, they may drop it in price to give the sales a push; but if it's case is moving in sales. They my try to push it at this price as long as possible!!!!!










 Let me tell ya I never ever took your post as negative as we've always been friends.







Also let me tell you that I'm a native Northern New Jersian = do you know what that means?







It means that most of us here have those bags made of iron coupled with the New York / New York City (which I'm just about across the Hudson River from) and the Northern New Jersey attitudes that if one of us don't happen to like someone "we can go Jersey on them" (j/k) - google "going Jersey" as you'll find it.
















About the case and price = time will temper the new price eventually as time passes and the used ones that'll show up for sale IMO.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Notice..Cooler Master..

Let me help you understand the Word
*Release.*

Release means you have it for Sale. You released it from your grasp. You are currently selling it through your resellers.. NOT holding on to them for Europe and the Mid East to buy them first. A buddy in Israel is asking me if he needs to send me one from there.. Come on this is the USA.. We buy stuff too.. Come on. Release it already.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Some Modding Ideas from The Google..

Armored Transport Means Mobile.. So I will be Out fitting mine with a set of these..










And Now some other modding Ideas to ponder.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;15102165*
> Notice..Cooler Master..
> 
> Let me help you understand the Word
> *Release.*
> 
> Release means you have it for Sale. You released it from your grasp. You are currently selling it through your resellers.. NOT holding on to them for Europe and the Mid East to buy them first. A buddy in Israel is asking me if he needs to send me one from there.. Come on this is the USA.. We buy stuff too.. Come on. Release it already.


I agree.. How much longer do we have to wait in the US???


----------



## DireLeon2010

Me like!

















I gots me a pair a thos! They work great!


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;15098853*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me tell ya I never ever took your post as negative as we've always been friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also let me tell you that I'm a native Northern New Jersian = do you know what that means?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It means that most of us here have those bags made of iron coupled with the New York / New York City (which I'm just about across the Hudson River from) and the Northern New Jersey attitudes that if one of us don't happen to like someone "we can go Jersey on them" (j/k) - google "going Jersey" as you'll find it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fftopic:
> About the case and price = time will temper the new price eventually as time passes and the used ones that'll show up for sale IMO.










Ok, 'I have to ask;







Do you make a lot of noise when you walk
By someone and how does feel having cold Iron between your leg's!!!







Oh yeah, do they look like this at all or they old and dirty????























Are they heavy???









Oh yeah, Do you work out????VVVVVVV









I'm kidding dude..







We're all cool







and yeah silly, I know been friends a long time on here brother!!!















But I have to ask, do you still work out!!!







^^^^^^^^


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266;15105685*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, 'I have to ask;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you make a lot of noise when you walk
> By someone and how does feel having cold Iron between your leg's!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, do they look like this at all or they old and dirty????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they heavy???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, Do you work out????VVVVVVV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kidding dude..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're all cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yeah silly, I know been friends a long time on here brother!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I have to ask, do you still work out!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^


LOL! You're too much!







:applaud:


----------



## unimatrixzero

My dad tells a story of His military days.

30 Years ago a friend of his named Hueitt dared a fight with a brand new Marine from Paris Island. Hueitt and my dad were security Police and Hueitt.. (130 lbs 5'8") thought he was 10 feet tall and bullet proof. Hueitt pulled this same move with his jump boots (which were the only pair of shoes that Heuitt owned and kicked the marine Square in the ball sack. The Marine did not flinch. They both ran to his car and Dad didn't even open the car door... He jumped head first in the window of the passenger side with his ass sticking out as Hueitt began chasing the Marine around the parking lot of the bar they were at with the Car, the whole time Hueitt was barking like a rabid dog inraged. My Dad was thouroughly sure that Hueitt needed mental health treatment and they never went out together again..


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;15105041*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me like!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gots me a pair a thos! They work great!


I was thinking the same lines too. along with the window facia around the glass in the Military transport.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;15108951*
> My dad tells a story of His military days.
> 
> 30 Years ago a friend of his named Hueitt dared a fight with a brand new Marine from Paris Island. Hueitt and my dad were security Police and Hueitt.. (130 lbs 5'8") thought he was 10 feet tall and bullet proof. Hueitt pulled this same move with his jump boots (which were the only pair of shoes that Heuitt owned and kicked the marine Square in the ball sack. The Marine did not flinch. They both ran to his car and Dad didn't even open the car door... He jumped head first in the window of the passenger side with his ass sticking out as Hueitt began chasing the Marine around the parking lot of the bar they were at with the Car, the whole time Hueitt was barking like a rabid dog inraged. My Dad was thouroughly sure that Hueitt needed mental health treatment and they never went out together again..
























Now that's to much!!!! Ok enough of the
fftopic:

I wish I was getting one those with a 'TROOPER'!!!!!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;15105041*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me like!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gots me a pair a thos! They work great!










with one of these!!!!!


----------



## unimatrixzero

I have a buddy that owns a version of the M-16 just like this.. I will be using it for my photoshoot When and if I get my new case and i do my Mod on it.. I will be adding a small window at the top . The cutout of the window is promised to be unique due to the side panel arangement.










Also.. This Armor or plasic or rubber coating that they are adding to the case.. I wonder if it is going to start pealing off like an old Audi Interior.. Only time will tell, but i am still ready to get this Club on the Road.


----------



## unimatrixzero

I really don't think that Cooler Master Expected to sell any of these on launch day so I guess they are waiting for the excitement factor to wain abit.. or Maybe that same guy is still working at the factory that was putting metal screws through the USB lines on the HAF X... God only Knows.. This is almost as bad as the Bulldozer Anti Release.


----------



## sn0w

I'm curious to see some mods out of this thing.. I'd just put a recessed rectangular window on both sides - kind of like the old slits on the bank trucks just to get a peek of whats in side and let some light shine through or out


----------



## Rogue1266

It's time to join our 'Force'
Mess with the Best.. Die like the Rest!


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266;15115451*
> It's time to join our 'Force'


What??? You need more troops in your neck of the woods???









I do like how the hard drives can be mounted as that the airflow from the fan on each cage will flow better through them into the case if the fan is right behind the front 5.25" front panel bezels and that it can be pulled out easily from the front if needed be for whatever. I'm kinda old-school like that which reminds me of a lian li case like that.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;15115757*
> What??? You need more troops in your neck of the woods???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do like how the hard drives can be mounted as that the airflow from the fan on each cage will flow better through them into the case if the fan is right behind the front 5.25" front panel bezels and that it can be pulled out easily from the front if needed be for whatever. I'm kinda old-school like that which reminds me of a lian li case like that.


This case is just tight.......................








Yeah, those HD cage's are a real nice feature of this case..
You should go to TROOPER
and download CM Storm Trooper Manuals. That's what I've been doing for the past few hours now; looking all the spec's over.








Their in 'PDF' form.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266;15116176*
> This case is just tight.......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, those HD cage's are a real nice feature of this case..
> You should go to TROOPER
> and download CM Storm Trooper Manuals. That's what I've been doing for the past few hours now; looking all the spec's over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their in 'PDF' form.


I'm questioning my future computer case placement space plus whether or not I want to place a computer case on a table or desk. That will go a long way what case I might acquire next.

I want a case that has easy filter cleaning in which my 690 II and HAF 912 don't fit that bill completely. I like the filtering to be able to be either on a plastic pullout or clipout frame or is quickly accessed and placed back some other way and be able to be washed without whatever it may be attached to to go bad because of such. Like I question when the front panel mesh on many CM cases have the bay filters held in with the bent metal tabs - one either has to blow them out without that particular filter being disloged to then finesse it back in or to run water through it the way it is and then hoping that no degradetion of such won't happen too soon enough - like rust. Right now I use the electric duster but no fun with the front panel of each case.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;15116298*
> I'm questioning my future computer case placement space plus whether or not I want to place a computer case on a table or desk. That will go a long way what case I might acquire next.
> 
> I want a case that has easy filter cleaning in which my 690 II and HAF 912 don't fit that bill completely. I like the filtering to be able to be either on a plastic pullout or clipout frame or is quickly accessed and placed back some other way and be able to be washed without whatever it may be attached to to go bad because of such. Like I question when the front panel mesh on many CM cases have the bay filters held in with the bent metal tabs - one either has to blow them out without that particular filter being disloged to then finesse it back in or to run water through it the way it is and then hoping that no degradetion of such won't happen too soon enough - like rust. Right now I use the electric duster but no fun with the front panel of each case.












This is the only thing I found in the manual. But in the video, it looks like that white-plastic-filtering mess is attached to those pull-out device. At least that's what it looks like the video........


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266;15116458*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the only thing I found in the manual. But in the video, it looks like that white-plastic-filtering mess is attached to those pull-out device. At least that's what it looks like the video........


Those filters shown in that photo are fine, I think the filtering on the front panel are individual to each 5.25" mesh bay cover which are separately taken out from the front without disengaging the whole bezel from the chassis I've seen and gathered so far. Now how those filters are placed in those is another story which I don't know yet.

I won't hold my breath though.

I may be better of eliminating the front filtering altogether even on my current CM cases. It just gets to be a "job" just to clean out those filters and after awhile gets tiring when it could be made easier by the case manufacturers if they wanted to.


----------



## Rogue1266

"BOOM"












http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzRCq6mZwTM[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266;15117798*
> "BOOM"


"Booom-y" good.

At the very end where they show the 2 front red fans looked great.

I just think of the possibilities with that case.

Does anyone know where to get a USB 3.0 to USB 2.0 adapter as with that case it's not included from what I hear.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sn0w;15114815*
> I'm curious to see some mods out of this thing.. I'd just put a recessed rectangular window on both sides - kind of like the old slits on the bank trucks just to get a peek of whats in side and let some light shine through or out


I was thinking of a false window on the other side too.. wow, like minds.. huh.

Rogue.. Looks like you are going to be our only member since we still can't find this case here in the USA. Sad.. Just freakin Sad. I feel like I live in a third world country. If it was made here in the states then we would be the first to get them like it always was before. Now we have to wait even when its an American Company to make it. There are some people in Office that need to have their freaking Heads examined.


----------



## CTM Audi

Just bought one tonight for a steal, $120. Ill post up pics of the build once it gets here next week.

Still not sure what direction Im going to take. Trying to decide if I load it up with all my drives and make a "do it all" rig with an H60 for cooling, or go with a nice loop and just do another gamer build.

One thing for sure, is I am going to change all the fans for blue LED ones. Anyone know how difficult or if its possible to change the color of the power button to blue?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;15122452*
> I was thinking of a false window on the other side too.. wow, like minds.. huh.
> 
> Rogue.. Looks like you are going to be our only member since we still can't find this case here in the USA. Sad.. Just freakin Sad. I feel like I live in a third world country. If it was made here in the states then we would be the first to get them like it always was before. Now we have to wait even when its an American Company to make it. There are some people in Office that need to have their freaking Heads examined.


Maybe Rogue can become a temporary distributor of this case.









I'm not 100% certain if Cooler Master is considered an American company though.

Also with Obama as POTUS this country IMHO has felt like 3rd world to me at times.

To the CM rep who might be reading this: People want this case available YESTERDAY!!!


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi;15122564*
> Just bought one tonight for a steal, $120. Ill post up pics of the build once it gets here next week.
> 
> Still not sure what direction Im going to take. Trying to decide if I load it up with all my drives and make a "do it all" rig with an H60 for cooling, or go with a nice loop and just do another gamer build.
> 
> One thing for sure, is I am going to change all the fans for blue LED ones. Anyone know how difficult or if its possible to change the color of the power button to blue?


Can I ask where did you purchase it from?









People here are chomping at the bits to purchase this case.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;15122452*
> I was thinking of a false window on the other side too.. wow, like minds.. huh.
> 
> Rogue.. Looks like you are going to be our only member since we still can't find this case here in the USA. Sad.. Just freakin Sad. I feel like I live in a third world country. If it was made here in the states then we would be the first to get them like it always was before. Now we have to wait even when its an American Company to make it. There are some people in Office that need to have their freaking Heads examined.


Well, I'm writing this now after 'CTM Audi' has posted that he just bought one!! On pg.12 / Top post!
I will tell you the truth; I did want the be the one that posted up my case first since your the 'Founder', First Name Listed in the member-ship and I would have been second! But it's all good!
















Either way the thread was started with good people and talent. So this is a
big '+'.........
You should start a ranking system like old man 'U'!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi;15122564*
> Just bought one tonight for a steal, $120. Ill post up pics of the build once it gets here next week.
> 
> Still not sure what direction Im going to take. Trying to decide if I load it up with all my drives and make a "do it all" rig with an H60 for cooling, or go with a nice loop and just do another gamer build.
> 
> One thing for sure, is I am going to change all the fans for blue LED ones. Anyone know how difficult or if its possible to change the color of the power button to blue?










That would be very cool sir.... Please as soon as you open it.. Matter of fact, take's some picks you opening it because we'll be the first thread to be posting the unvailing of the 'New CM Storm Trooper'!!!;thumb:
And see, like I posted a few back.







They dumped the price maybe to push the sale's......







Thanks bud and Welcome!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;15124550*
> Maybe Rogue can become a temporary distributor of this case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not 100% certain if Cooler Master is considered an American company though.
> 
> Also with Obama as POTUS this country IMHO has felt like 3rd world to me at times.
> 
> To the CM rep who might be reading this: People want this case available YESTERDAY!!!


LOL,, The Middle eastern Distributor for OCN_CMSTC!!! Wahhoooo:drunken:


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266;15124718*
> 
> LOL,, The Middle eastern Distributor for OCN_CMSTC!!! Wahhoooo:drunken:


As long as the cases don't show up with bullet holes or left over bullets inside.........oh wait a second that would really then be an authentic "STORM" case.









A MOD IDEA maybe.


----------



## Rogue1266

The Cooler Master Storm Trooper Club
is dedicated to the honorable
Seal Team VI
RIP "08-06-2011"


----------



## CTM Audi

I got it cheaper from someone who does reviews, so its been "used" but still like new. I had actually planed to do a Corsair theme with a 500R, but this was not only cheaper, but a nicer case too. I didnt even know about it untill I saw he had it listed for sale and I was buying other things from him too.

I can also do a vid as well when I get it. I know one thing Im going to do is figure out if there is any way of either doing push/pull at the top with a rad, or at least doing one or the other with a fat rad. I highly doubt push/pull would work at the top with a fat rad, really wish they would have alowed that.


----------



## unimatrixzero

man we got the makings of a great club, now all we need is some cases.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ak297epHHs&feature=related[/ame[/URL]]

man...case is growing on me...too bad its just too damn big for my desk


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;15124550*
> Maybe Rogue can become a temporary distributor of this case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not 100% certain if Cooler Master is considered an American company though.
> 
> Also with Obama as POTUS this country IMHO has felt like 3rd world to me at times.
> 
> To the CM rep who might be reading this: People want this case available YESTERDAY!!!


What he said.. But more of it.


----------



## Rogue1266

If anyone needs a quick reference on Cooler size for depth or 'GPU' size. I hope this helps!!









PS: THANKS BROTHER!!!









Sorry for the Edit: Well, the only Web site I found the case listed and priced is in 'AUSTRALIA'!!!
With an >>('ETA' of 10/20/2011)... 'PC CASE GEAR' Also, low and behold; The company I ordered from just told me on the phone, that there is a delay in my case order!!!







Go figure!!!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Great SPECs Boss...


----------



## Rogue1266

I'm sure these would be good for the tech section!!!


























Mobo connections & Case connectors


----------



## CTM Audi

Ordered som blue LED sickleflows to replace the stock fans, and I have a 140mm CM blue LED fan for the back. Probably will mount the rad of my H60 up top. Hope there is enough room for push/pull on it.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Yea, I ordered an H-100 for my cooling solution. I am ordering some Di-NoC 3-M custom vinyl and a surprise window for this build I will be using real glass on this window due to small size. just can't wait to get my case. It would be easier to order plutonium than to buy the CM STORM TROOPER right now. My dad sent a nice letter to CM already about the non-availability of this very rare case. I am really glad that it is not April First or I would feel really green right about now.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*









I'm sure these would be good for the tech section!!!


























Mobo connections & Case connectors










My thoughts exactly boss.


----------



## CTM Audi

Any idea if CM is going to release a side panel with window for it?


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


Yea, I ordered an H-100 for my cooling solution. I am ordering some Di-NoC 3-M custom vinyl and a surprise window for this build I will be using real glass on this window due to small size. just can't wait to get my case. It would be easier to order plutonium than to buy the CM STORM TROOPER right now. My dad sent a nice letter to CM already about the non-availability of this very rare case. I am really glad that it is not April First or I would feel really green right about now.


I am so incredibly jealous you got the H100. I've been trying to stop myself from buying it since cash is a bit short and I really want to get this case. Sounds like you are all set for this case... now if only they would sell it to us!


----------



## H969

Hey Everybody!!! 
How's it going?
I just found you all








Awesome thread!! Subbed!!
I don't know if I can afford one at the moment, but I will be following along with you all as they release these Great looking Towers!!
Maybe in mid winter or early spring I can start on a new build.....I know that I will have plenty of good ideas from you all!!!









I have have a good feeling about this club!!!!

EDIT: Hope I can join


----------



## unimatrixzero

You are a scout so Scouts can Be Members with out the case.. At least for a while.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*


Any idea if CM is going to release a side panel with window for it?


No that will be left to us to make the windows.. I have an idea for mine but I will not share what i will do with it yet. Mostly because I am still not sure of how I will be doing it. .. I have an idea for the opposing side of the case too. The front end will be mostly the same with a few hidden differences.


----------



## Dorianime

:O it's here!? man! I wish I had Money to blow on a new Rig lol


----------



## Rogue1266

Well, these are the last of what I think is useful from the Trooper manual!!! 







Really not much Intel in it. You can down-load the manual your-self
from the Web-site:  CM Storm Products

RAD Installs. I'm sure the public will find a lot more places to install RAD's!!


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


Hey Everybody!!! 
How's it going?
I just found you all








Awesome thread!! Subbed!!
I don't know if I can afford one at the moment, but I will be following along with you all as they release these Great looking Towers!!
Maybe in mid winter or early spring I can start on a new build.....I know that I will have plenty of good ideas from you all!!!









I have have a good feeling about this club!!!!

EDIT: Hope I can join











 Well







, Now that your here H969.







Welcome by the way!!!















Now that your here, we all have a better feeling.............






























Sorry for double posting...









-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dorianime*


:O it's here!? man! I wish I had Money to blow on a new Rig lol


 Welcome bud. LOL







, I wish I had more money too!!!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Opinions Please.. do we go with this theme or just stay with a Military Amphibious Team..


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


Opinions Please.. do we go with this theme or just stay with a Military Amphibious Team...










Thank's for asking Sir. Well, since the case it-self embody's the Military theme. Also Cooler Master titled it with a Military pitch:









As well as all of us has indicated it's the 'SCOUTS' big brother...LOL 
I think we should just keep the Military theme!!!









Anyway, the hole 'BattleStar Trooper' thing will really be directed towards 
a Real select group of people and we are already one of those!!!!
Like Her for instance:








or even Her!!!


----------



## unimatrixzero

be careful Rogue.. I already got a nastygram from one of the Mods about BOB the UPS Girls picture..


----------



## unimatrixzero

Yea.. Your right though.. I already have some of that on the fb page. Thanks for your insight boss.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;15167161*
> be careful Rogue.. I already got a nastygram from one of the Mods about BOB the UPS Girls picture..


Why? Shes just as (supreme entity's name here) made her. It's not her fault shes hawt


----------



## unimatrixzero

I guess that we are becoming Family oriented here.. That is a good thing. Maybe the 13 year old kid can learn about a Supreme being in another way but we must except the morality of who now. who makes the rules. They are subject to change now, right. Isn't morality up to us now. Since we can't talk about G_D or use his Mandates. Isn't my morality just as right as someone elses due to no foundational Ethics. There is no right or wrong any more.. It is just a matter of whoever is interpreting it.. Its just all shades of Grey now. Until that last day. When we all will be shaking in our shoes.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;15169527*
> I guess that we are becoming Family oriented here.. That is a good thing. Maybe the 13 year old kid can learn about a Supreme being in another way but we must except the morality of who now. who makes the rules. They are subject to change now, right. Isn't morality up to us now. Since we can't talk about G_D or use his Mandates. Isn't my morality just as right as someone elses due to no foundational Ethics. There is no right or wrong any more.. It is just a matter of whoever is interpreting it.. Its just all shades of Grey now. Until that last day. When we all will be shaking in our shoes.


Uh yup.

Did you know that it's a bad idea to eat pizza when all of your back bottom molars have joined the dark side? It's sad, but true.

Industrial strength Ibuprofen, take me away

Back to topic. Wheres my Trooper:sozo:


----------



## Yunarce

Very nice case. I hope i could find one in our area to replace my storm sniper.


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;15162707*
> You are a scout so Scouts can Be Members with out the case.. At least for a while.


Alright!!
Thanks boss!!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;15175810*
> Alright!!
> Thanks boss!!


Any Time H.. You are already on the Front Page


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;15169715*
> Uh yup.
> 
> Did you know that it's a bad idea to eat pizza when all of your back bottom molars have joined the dark side? It's sad, but true.
> 
> Industrial strength Ibuprofen, take me away
> 
> Back to topic. Wheres my Trooper:sozo:


Rear molars for a Trooper case = not a good deal hope you feel better soon.


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266;15163664*
> Well:thumb:, Now that your here H969.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome by the way!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that your here, we all have a better feeling.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for double posting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome bud. LOL:lachen:, I wish I had more money too!!!


Ahh, shucks







thanks brother, your the best!!
Like I said this is going too be Great!!!


----------



## CTM Audi

Stupid UPS says my case wont be here till next Monday, the 10th. It was shipped last Friday too. Grrrr


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;15169715*
> Uh yup.
> 
> Did you know that it's a bad idea to eat pizza when all of your back bottom molars have joined the dark side? It's sad, but true.
> 
> Industrial strength Ibuprofen, take me away
> 
> Back to topic. Wheres my Trooper:sozo:


Tooth pain...







= 'SUCKS'........................







I have a real nice pair of channel-locks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;15176469*
> Ahh, shucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks brother, your the best!!
> Like I said this is going too be Great!!!


I think we have something good here:thumb:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi;15177296*
> Stupid UPS says my case wont be here till next Monday, the 10th. It was shipped last Friday too. Grrrr


A few posts back I stated I checked on mine as well and the distributor told me all CM orders for the 'Trooper' were delayed for at least 10 to 15 days... Which is really funny, because the day before I found this: PC CASE GEAR It's an AUSTRALIAN web site. It show a ETA of 10/20/2011... Then I was like:doh:, now I know why my case was delayed. PC CASE GEAR is still the only web site I can find with the Trooper listed and priced. The place I bought my trooper from doesn't have it listed yet. Me and four other people here in Israel went on special order for this case....Either way, it will come..







sooner then later!!!


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi;15177296*
> Stupid UPS says my case wont be here till next Monday, the 10th. It was shipped last Friday too. Grrrr


Sheesh
Where is it comming from?
I was hoping for some pic's, maybe a unboxing


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;15179547*
> Sheesh
> Where is it comming from?
> I was hoping for some pic's, maybe a unboxing


Maybe it's coming from Canada??

Or UPS is using this case for photos.


----------



## CTM Audi

From WA to OH. Same guy sold me my board and vid card, shipped on Thursday via FedEx and they are due tomorrow.


----------



## CM MR HAF

For all of you here waiting for a CM Storm Trooper, due to the typhoon in south china area it delayed the shipment. The 1st shipments of CM Storm Trooper should arrive by last week of this month or sooner.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF;15180811*
> For all of you here waiting for a CM Storm Trooper, due to the typhoon in south china area it delayed the shipment. The 1st shipments of CM Storm Trooper should arrive by last week of this month or sooner.


That's not soon enough! Arrrrrrggggggggg!!!!!!









Is there a way to intercept to get it sooner?









Thanks for the update.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF;15180811*
> For all of you here waiting for a CM Storm Trooper, due to the typhoon in south china area it delayed the shipment. The 1st shipments of CM Storm Trooper should arrive by last week of this month or sooner.


If that's the case, how can North American members in this thread have the case already?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF;15180811*
> 
> For all of you here waiting for a CM Storm Trooper, due to the typhoon in south china area it delayed the shipment. The 1st shipments of CM Storm Trooper should arrive by last week of this month or sooner.


+Rep sir.. I am honored that you have popped in to let us know.. Maybe we should build them in the USA.. But thats not my Business.. I am very glad that you found us and let us know what the hold up was. Please forgive us for the speculations.. I really love the case and Can't wait to buy it.. And as deep as we feel for the Storm Family.. We just Miss Trooper.. We love little Scout and we put up with Weird Uncle Enforcer.. ..Even if he is kinda ugly.. LOL









MAYBE THIS IS WHAT IS SLOWING THE BULLDOZER RELEASE TOO..


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;15182364*
> If that's the case, how can North American members in this thread have the case already?


Those were from an earlier shipment of all the cases that they want to liquidate.


----------



## Rockr69

Why do the new member surveys on the CMSSC say this when I click on the link? Has someone been up to no good? I hope not.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF;15180811*
> For all of you here waiting for a CM Storm Trooper, due to the typhoon in south china area it delayed the shipment. The 1st shipments of CM Storm Trooper should arrive by last week of this month or sooner.


As Unimatrexzero stated; Thank You sir for taking the time to to post and giving us a explanation to what was going on! All of us at CMSSC and here at CMSTC,
Love your product... We all try to promote them as much as we can...






















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;15182640*
> 
> +Rep sir.. I am honored that you have popped in to let us know.. Maybe we should build them in the USA.. But thats not my Business.. I am very glad that you found us and let us know what the hold up was. Please forgive us for the speculations.. I really love the case and Can't wait to buy it.. And as deep as we feel for the Storm Family.. We just Miss Trooper.. We love little Scout and we put up with Weird Uncle Enforcer.. ..Even if he is kinda ugly.. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAYBE THIS IS WHAT IS SLOWING THE BULLDOZER RELEASE TOO..


Young blood!!! You and your father got the same spirit!!!
Tell the old man..







Love'm like a brother!!!!!
By the way... Your to funny!!!!
Well, time for work.. Sleep well all!!!


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;15183761*
> Why do the new member surveys on the CMSSC say this when I click on the link? Has someone been up to no good? I hope not.


I don't have time. I got to go to work... I hope your wrong Rockr...








This is the only time I hope you are...{{ Love ya brother...







}}


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266;15183839*
> I don't have time. I got to go to work... I hope your wrong Rockr...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the only time I hope you are...{{ Love ya brother...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> }}


Me too brother, me too, but....


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Tooth pain... = 'SUCKS'........................
> I have a real nice pair of channel-locks


Don't tempt me Tho it would be better than a coconut and an ice skate

$189? Mmmmm....maybe I don't need a 1090T? Since I installed the H60 this rig has been frosty


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;15183761*
> Why do the new member surveys on the CMSSC say this when I click on the link? Has someone been up to no good? I hope not.


No rocker. I got into dad's account and tried to follow his same google doc form for the Trooper club and it got all fuzzy.. I will get him to fix it for me tomorrow.. Thanks for telling me.. I thought I had that bug figured out.. Obviously I messed it up.. I have to work tomorrow but Dad will fix it ... Thanks for letting us know.

Sorry for the interuption.


----------



## Pavix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF;15180811*
> For all of you here waiting for a CM Storm Trooper, due to the typhoon in south china area it delayed the shipment. The 1st shipments of CM Storm Trooper should arrive by last week of this month or sooner.


Thanks for letting us know. And if I might add, the handle? Brilliant! The front SSD slot? Brilliant! Front USB 2.0 AND 3.0 slots? Brilliant! And last, but in no way least, the cable management holes and grommets? AWESOME! My biggest gripe with my old Storm Scout was the lack of better cable management holes. This case is so full of win that on race day it could show up 3 hours late, hung over and on Xanex and still win!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavix;15184325*
> Thanks for letting us know. And if I might add, the handle? Brilliant! The front SSD slot? Brilliant! Front USB 2.0 AND 3.0 slots? Brilliant! And last, but in no way least, the cable management holes and grommets? AWESOME! My biggest gripe with my old Storm Scout was the lack of better cable management holes. This case is so full of win that on race day it could show up 3 hours late, hung over and on Xanex and still win!


Thanks.. I think the CMSSC could take some credit for some of this.. We basically ordered it a year ago.. Thanks CM for listening to your Fans.. Not the R-4's...................... US..


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;15184356*
> Thanks.. I think the CMSSC could take some credit for some of this.. We basically ordered it a year ago.. Thanks CM for listening to your Fans.. Not the R-4's...................... US..


Being the head honcho over there at the CMSSC I concur completely with this post except it is essentially our design. Not just some credit is due. Enigma8750 and all the Scouts that we're active at that time gave CM alot pressure to get it done, but mostly Enigma8750. I look forward to seeing what these guys are gonna do with this new and exciting case that is the Trooper.


----------



## MaskedGamer

I was about to order another case for the system I'm building when I came across the "Storm Trooper". This case is perfect from start to finish. Can't wait.


----------



## Xyrate

man, I can't wait for this case to be released. I've already decided to get it and make it my primary case and then my Scout will become a NAS case... two ridiculously awesome cases together


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;15194204*
> man, I can't wait for this case to be released. I've already decided to get it and make it my primary case and then my Scout will become a NAS case... two ridiculously awesome cases together


Wait a minute.......Waaaaaaaaaaaait a minute!!!!!!









Do you have the okay/permission from the CMSSC founder to do this?









Would be interesting to see both your Storm cases side by side in a photo - how about it?
















It's going to be "sick" to see the rig builds using this case - can't wait for rediculously great eye candy photos in this thread.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;15194449*
> Wait a minute.......Waaaaaaaaaaaait a minute!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the okay/permission from the CMSSC founder to do this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be interesting to see both your Storm cases side by side in a photo - how about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's going to be "sick" to see the rig builds using this case - can't wait for rediculously great eye candy photos in this thread.


I concur.. and yes.. You may.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;15195818*
> I concur.. and yes.. You may.










 And you too wait a minute! You're not "THE" CMSSC founder either.














:drink:

:thumb:Need to have some fun while awaiting the real business of this case in this thread whenever people are able to acquire it that is. Lets see if it really becomes available by the end of this month (I hope so) as CM has been notorious in the past for being wrong on ETA's and had become later.

Please send my regards to your Dad.









TO Mr. CM: Sorry Mr. CM but I have been following CM releases of hardware to know better to have stated the above and no offense meant towards you of course.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;15195889*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you too wait a minute! You're not "THE" CMSSC founder either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :drink:


I have the priviledge of living in the same house as the founder (yes I still live at home) and he said it was okay.. LOL.. Sorry but I just yelled to the other room and he said sure.. Anything for a fellow Scout.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Steve Jobs died from complications of Liver damage and pancreatic cancer. He was very young and had too much life left f:sadsmiley him. RIP Sir.. May your Legacy Live as long as dreams of a better world exist in the hearts of Man.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;15196932*
> I have the priviledge of living in the same house as the founder (*yes I still live at home*) and he said it was okay.. LOL.. Sorry but I just yelled to the other room and he said sure.. Anything for a fellow Scout.


It's okay for the bolded and more common than one thinks these days and who cares if some people out there may not approve - that would be their problem.









The rest = LOL!









All we now need is an actual audio feed of that Father/Son exchange.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;15196943*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Jobs died from complications of Liver damage and pancreatic cancer. He was very young and had too much life left f:sadsmiley him. RIP Sir.. May your Legacy Live as long as dreams of a better world exist in the hearts of Man.


Yes R.I.P. to Steve Jobs.


----------



## DireLeon2010

All the computers in my Jr High and High Schools were Apple IIs. (A few of my other friends were stuck with TRashS 80s) Spent a lot of time after school playing Ultima (heh heh)

R.I.P. Steve Jobs.

Man. I gotta start folding. I hate cancer


----------



## DireLeon2010

On a lighter note.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007583+50001333&IsNodeId=1&bop=And&Order=PRICED&PageSize=20&Page=2

Look at the prices and all the cases 'Out of Stock'. Hopefully this means they're expecting a new shipment


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


On a lighter note.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...Size=20&Page=2

Look at the prices and all the cases 'Out of Stock'. Hopefully this means they're expecting a new shipment










Man I hope so. I really want to get this Trooper case. I've been thinking about a second system, esp with the price of the i5-2500k going down. I think I'm going to end up with a severely overpowered NAS/server


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickt1862*


It's okay for the bolded and more common than one thinks these days and who cares if some people out there may not approve - that would be their problem.









The rest = LOL!









All we now need is an actual audio feed of that Father/Son exchange.

















Don't Count on that Audio.. It would be full of argueing and sound like a bad version of American Chopper..










Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


All the computers in my Jr High and High Schools were Apple IIs. (A few of my other friends were stuck with TRashS 80s







) Spent a lot of time after school playing Ultima (heh heh)

R.I.P. Steve Jobs.

Man. I gotta start folding. I hate cancer




















I learned to surf Web on the Mac LC II 68000 when my dad gave it to me.. It was a couple of years old then.. Now I have an Mac Book Pro and I love it.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


On a lighter note.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...Size=20&Page=2

Look at the prices and all the cases 'Out of Stock'. Hopefully this means they're expecting a new shipment










I am hoping we have a big OCT 15th Surprise.. I am Charging up the American Excuse Card.. LOL










Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyrate*


Man I hope so. I really want to get this Trooper case. I've been thinking about a second system, esp with the price of the i5-2500k going down. I think I'm going to end up with a severely overpowered NAS/server










I am Getting one. Dad wants to Mod it.. But, when doesn't want to Mod something.. He tried to mod the dog the other day.. Now when he lifts his leg to pee the neighbor Girls Swoon..


----------



## DireLeon2010

Was saving up for a 1090T. Now this beast is running so cool (and this was before the massive temperature drop this week) that I'm thinking of putting that money towards a Trooper. But I still love my Scout....decisions decisions


----------



## unimatrixzero

I think Rocker and I agree that we are a brotherhood still.. The STORM Brotherhood but I would love to see you mod one .. I really can't wait to see the mods that come from this case.


----------



## unimatrixzero

btw.. over 10,000 hits in one week.. that is just mind bending.


----------



## CTM Audi

Especailly when no one has it yet lol.

Why isnt it Monday yet, grr...


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;15210075*
> btw.. over 10,000 hits in one week.. that is just mind bending.


That is just a beautiful thing....







Hey 'U', tell my close friend I'll call him later. It's a Holiday for us today so when I get a chance later I'll call him...








Thanks Bud!!!!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF;15207252*
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am Jon, or the friendly CM chassis product manager. After showing up at the HAF club, I wanted to post here and find out how things are. CM Storm allows us to go a totally different direction that most Cooler Master products, so we are always open to suggestions.
> 
> *In fact, some of the ideas on this forum came to being in the new CM Storm Trooper.* Again, I wanted to introduce myself and open up to any criticism or comment on CM Storm chassis.



It needs to be a wee bit taller and keep the same design but allow for a 240 rad at the top

Wider to offset the length increase.

we need more room for more that 10 and 1/2 inch video cards.. We have found that most people that buy the enormous video cards are not Scout buyers. they usually go to a bigger case but at least another inch clearance for video cards.

Less hard Drive bays on bottom to make room for a 240 rad at the bottom or at least a nice fat 120 rad.

More room behind the motherboard try. Closing a scout after a build takes 4 men and a Monkey to close it.

Oh did I say ... keep the same design.

Don't mess with the design .. just make it a little bigger.

USB 3 Plugs

And a more fan accesories points or a junction rail on the back for adding fans and lights.

Removable conduit for main board psu wire.

If you make it Fatter could you get a 180 x 180 fan on the top

And one place somewhere in the box for a small Res to mount

Kill the fins on the side of the acylic Panel. They hum and cause sound when 120 fans are on high.

Keep the Tinted glass

Ohh did I say .. Keep the Scout Design in tacked.. Just a little bigger..fatter and longer.. Maybe 2 on height .... 1 on depth ... and 1 on length.

Oh. those tool less PCI card clamps that look like clamps but are not really clamps.. We usually put really nice finger tight case screws and not use the Tool less because it is flimsy and it cheapens the entire case. This is Cooler Master and we don't make crap.

The top to me looks great I love the jerry can look. I would not deviate from that.


*Thank you sir so much for giving us credit for some of the Design elements of the Trooper.. some of us could just Hug the Stuffin out of you for that.

Thanks

Dad and I*


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi;15210321*
> Especailly when no one has it yet lol.
> 
> Why isnt it Monday yet, grr...


I know.. right??


----------



## Xyrate

Still not seeing listed in any websites as even pre-sale. Anyone know might start selling it?


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;15213683*
> Still not seeing listed in any websites as even pre-sale. Anyone know might start selling it?


'RE-POST'
A few posts back I stated I checked on mine as well and the distributor told me all CM orders for the 'Trooper' were delayed for at least 10 to 15 days... Which is really funny, because the day before I found this: PC CASE GEAR It's an AUSTRALIAN web site. It show a ETA of 10/20/2011... Then I was like, now I know why my case was delayed. PC CASE GEAR is still the only web site I can find with the Trooper listed and priced. The place I bought my trooper from doesn't have it listed yet. Me and four other people here in Israel went on special order for this case....Either way, it will come.. sooner then later!!!

I'm not even suppose to be on-line.... It's High Holiday for me and the wify-poo would kill me if she know I was on. ^^^ I re-posted something I posted<<LOL a few post's back!!! Ok, there is something really wrong with my grammer in that sentance.......:O Nite All!!!!!


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;15196943*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Jobs died from complications of Liver damage and pancreatic cancer. He was very young and had too much life left f:sadsmiley him. RIP Sir.. May your Legacy Live as long as dreams of a better world exist in the hearts of Man.


Amen Brother!!!

Good word's:thumb:


----------



## H969

You know there is no cure when a man that rich dies.....RIP MR. Jobs


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;15216838*
> You know there is no cure when a man that rich dies.....RIP MR. Jobs


Isn't that the truth...


----------



## unimatrixzero




----------



## Rogue1266

'SEAL TEAM 6 Remembered'









_'Bring the 'FIGHT' to Them'!!!_


----------



## unimatrixzero

Here is a Monster Picture of the Storm Trooper guys.


----------



## Rockr69

DAMN!!! Talk about your 56k warning!!!!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;15229783*
> DAMN!!! Talk about your 56k warning!!!!


I know dude.. that is a poster sized Picture.. If you had a printer that size you would be set...


----------



## unimatrixzero

It seem like the new Bulldozer will have a less than decent CPU cooler. What are your thoughts?


----------



## unimatrixzero




----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*








 'TROOPER LOVE'!!!!!!!! LOL
















Beautiful!!! 'ST6' Forever!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*










It seem like the new Bulldozer will have a less than decent CPU cooler. What are your thoughts?


 Well, 'U'; Do you or 'E' know or have any Idea what the prices is on these 
chip's?????







I mean if these chip's are going to be $300. / $400. dollar's, they should at least sell them with decent cooler.


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


Well, 'U'; Do you or 'E' know or have any Idea what the prices is on these 
chip's?????







I mean if these chip's are going to be $300. / $400. dollar's, they should at least sell them with decent cooler.










The top 8 core is $280. They have a water kit like the H70 as an option.

Nothing wrong with the copper heatpipe cooler they use though, works pretty well in most cases.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*


The top 8 core is $280. They have a water kit like the H70 as an option.

Nothing wrong with the copper heatpipe cooler they use though, works pretty well in most cases.










Now that's a good option, an 'H70'!!!







... 







Yeah, there really isn't nothing wrong with those little coolers. Those fans spin at like 4,000/5,000 RPM.

They sound like a little jet engine inside your case
but they cool thing's off. I used the one that came with my old AMD Athlon x 5600 & my 6000; but as soon as I pushed that 6000 at all, my temp's would fly up and it took to much time to recoil the temp back downward...


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266;15221053*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'SEAL TEAM 6 Remembered'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _'Bring the 'FIGHT' to Them'!!!_


Nice videos!!
But the Warrior song, WoW


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;15210075*
> btw.. over 10,000 hits in one week.. that is just mind bending.


Congrats Troopers, over 10,000 hits!!!!


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;15237249*
> Congrats Troopers, over 10,000 hits!!!!


'11,492 to be Exact!!!







Congrats Trooper...







Now all we need is a case to go with this thread!!! LOL


----------



## H969

Ha ha,
If we had a case it would jump 10 fold!!








We should start seeing some tomorrow?







Hopefully


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266;15237653*
> '11,492 to be Exact!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Trooper...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now all we need is a case to go with this thread!!! LOL


Ain't it the truth. We have given this case an identity. One of honor, valor, integrity and values of a family that stays together as one, because the word team has no "I" in it. We are STORM, we are TROOPER, We are STRONG, we leave no man behind.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;15237841*
> Ha ha,
> If we had a case it would jump 10 fold!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should start seeing some tomorrow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully










They will Come!!!
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;15237894*
> Ain't it the truth. We have given this case an identity. One of honor, valor, integrity and values of a family that stays together as one, because the word team has no "I" in it. We are STORM, we are TROOPER, We are STRONG, we leave no man behind.


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;15237841*
> Ha ha,
> If we had a case it would jump 10 fold!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should start seeing some tomorrow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully


Unless UPS messes up my shipment.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*


Unless UPS messes up my shipment.


 Dude I hope you have a camera? Charged the batteries?








You will be making history today!!!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi;15238344*
> Unless UPS messes up my shipment.


My UPS driver is great. I always get my package on time but I sit right on the main drop off point for them. If they send it out of TN , I get it like next day delivery. Can't wait to start modding.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;15246066*
> Dude I hope you have a camera? Charged the batteries?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will be making history today!!!


Yea if your driver looks like my driver 'Bob' then you will have some serious shots.


----------



## unimatrixzero

THIS IS AWESOME


----------



## CTM Audi

I have a flip ultra HD to do a box opening and quick look vid. If I knew how to stream I would while I put the PC together to show any possible issues/comments/complaints while building.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi;15249437*
> I have a flip ultra HD to do a box opening and quick look vid. If I knew how to stream I would while I put the PC together to show any possible issues/comments/complaints while building.


Pic's Brother!!!! "PIC'S".........















or make a 'Work Log' and place it in your sig so ppl's
can click right to it....


----------



## CTM Audi

It just got here, there is a hole in the side of the box where one of the vents are. I dont have time right now to pull it out and check it though, hopefully its not damaged.


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266;15249666*
> Pic's Brother!!!! "PIC'S".........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or make a 'Work Log' and place it in your sig so ppl's
> can click right to it....


I do reviews for another site. Once its up am I alowed to link to it here, or is that against the rules here?


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Trooper's are Tough.. Audi.. And .. You are one of Us..








*


----------



## CTM Audi

I have a 6 year old mid range Canon point and shoot, and pics are the best. But I took a bunch so far.

Did a quick look vid as well, though I need to re-do it. In the vid I complained about not having enough room for a rad with push/pull at the top, and well, there IS! CM has two sets of screw holes at the top, next to each other, so there is room as long as one, your mobo doesnt have huge VRM cooling at the top, 2, your mobo's 8Pin connector isnt too far to the top, and 3, you dont have super tall ram.

I apply to 1 and 3, but luckily, I was able to bend the 8 pin cable just enough to where it is actually holding the "push" fan against the rad in one of the corners. Granted I only have an H60, so its a 120 very thin rad, but it should be the same with a Swiftech size 120 or 240 rad.


----------



## CTM Audi

http://s864.photobucket.com/albums/ab207/ctmaudi/PC%20Setups/Cooler%20Master%20Storm%20Trooper/


----------



## H969

Very nice pictures of the new Storm Trooper!!









I like the way you took it apart and used the tape measure, thank you!!!

You gave us a lot to look at and think about, and you were up very late doing it, so double thank you





















+Reps


----------



## CTM Audi

Mine had a few issues, and I wasnt really expecting to like it all that much. But now seeing how the top holes are so you can do push/pull, and how much space there is at the bottom, I think Im going to hang on to it for a while.

Still had a couple issues with it. For one, the tool bay cover in the front is very wobbly and isnt really held on securely. Mine had the spring messed up on one of the sides (took pics of it). Even after fixing that it wiggles around though.

And one of my rubber gromets were torn next to the PSU. All the gromets are very thin and flimsy. I would have liked to see nice thick heavy duty ones. As with a full tower chances are you have a lot of thick heavy wires.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi;15261630*
> Mine had a few issues, and I wasnt really expecting to like it all that much. But now seeing how the top holes are so you can do push/pull, and how much space there is at the bottom, I think Im going to hang on to it for a while.
> 
> Still had a couple issues with it. For one, the tool bay cover in the front is very wobbly and isnt really held on securely. Mine had the spring messed up on one of the sides (took pics of it). Even after fixing that it wiggles around though.
> 
> And one of my rubber gromets were torn next to the PSU. All the gromets are very thin and flimsy. I would have liked to see nice thick heavy duty ones. As with a full tower chances are you have a lot of thick heavy wires.


I really loved your pictures and I can't wait to do my new build


----------



## unimatrixzero

The CM Rep wasn't kidding about the Chinese Storms killing the availability on the CM Cases.. Look at the bottom to see how many of these cases are out of Stock or Sold out.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007583%2050001333&IsNodeId=1&bop=And&Order=PRICED&PageSize=100


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;15270921*
> The CM Rep wasn't kidding about the Chinese Storms killing the availability on the CM Cases.. Look at the bottom to see how many of these cases are out of Stock or Sold out.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007583%2050001333&IsNodeId=1&bop=And&Order=PRICED&PageSize=100


And here I thought they were just clearing out old stock getting ready for the holidays. And new releases.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;15278282*
> And here I thought they were just clearing out old stock getting ready for the holidays. And new releases.


Who says your not right on the Money...


----------



## XeneX79

Hi folks,

I had originally thought about getting the ASUS Sabertooth x58 motherboard for my next rig but seeing as how it lacks the headers for the front panel ports on the CM Storm Trooper chassis I'm resorting to perhaps Gigabytes G1.Assassin instead, I have a couple of questions though.

1) Is there a particular Mobo this chassis was designed for?

2) Are there any recommended Mobo's I should consider over the ones mentioned above and why?

Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XeneX79*


Hi folks,

I had originally thought about getting the ASUS Sabertooth x58 motherboard for my next rig but seeing as how it lacks the headers for the front panel ports on the CM Storm Trooper chassis I'm resorting to perhaps Gigabytes G1.Assassin instead, I have a couple of questions though.

1) Is there a particular Mobo this chassis was designed for?

2) Are there any recommended Mobo's I should consider over the ones mentioned above and why?

Cheers,

Steve.


 Well, this is the only thing I could find in the manual.....


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XeneX79*


Hi folks,

I had originally thought about getting the ASUS Sabertooth x58 motherboard for my next rig but seeing as how it lacks the headers for the front panel ports on the CM Storm Trooper chassis I'm resorting to perhaps Gigabytes G1.Assassin instead, I have a couple of questions though.

1) Is there a particular Mobo this chassis was designed for?

2) Are there any recommended Mobo's I should consider over the ones mentioned above and why?

Cheers,

Steve.


Cases arent designed for one motherboard, they wouldnt sell then.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XeneX79*


Hi folks,

I had originally thought about getting the ASUS Sabertooth x58 motherboard for my next rig but seeing as how it lacks the headers for the front panel ports on the CM Storm Trooper chassis I'm resorting to perhaps Gigabytes G1.Assassin instead, I have a couple of questions though.

1) Is there a particular Mobo this chassis was designed for?

2) Are there any recommended Mobo's I should consider over the ones mentioned above and why?

Cheers,

Steve.


Great question and I understand your concerns.. the great thing about the Storm Trooper is that it was designed even for the Extended ATX Motherboards. Which are 12 inches wide and 13 inches long approximately.. This case was designed by builders.. We helped to put this together and one thing that we asked for was more room for the motherboard and video cards...

So to answer your Question.. Buy any Mobo you want. Big or Small They designed it for all of them.

And get a big Video card too.. or Three of them.. Water cooling thats No problem either.. SSDs. Not an issue. No come on Please.. We can do it all. We are the Best.


----------



## unimatrixzero

The CMSTC Proudly Backs the new QuickFire Rapid Mechanical Keyboard from Cooler Master. Cherry switches with no key rollover in ps-2 mode. This is an awesome Keyboard.










•Mechanical CHERRY MX switches
•Windows Keys disabled in GAME mode
•Extra key-caps bundled (with keypuller)
•Laser-marked keycaps
•Anti Ghosting
•NKRO in PS/2 mode
•1000Hz/1ms response time in USB mode
•Multimedia shortcuts
•Rubber coated Keyboard surface
•Removable braided USB cable with cable routing
Source


----------



## XeneX79

Thanks for the replies guys,

And sorry, maybe I could have worded my first post a little better, I specifically wanted to know which Mobos would be best in terms of having the correct internal ports/headers and amount needed to use all functions of the Troopers front panel, I have noted a few boards that have the ability and as I previously mentioned The board I would have chosen is the ASUS Sabertooth x58 but lacks the internal USB 3.0 support, the Gigabyte G1.Assassin has this covered but will they be in the right place?

The question isn't so much which boards will fit but more which ones will need less "tinkering" to have all the functions of the front panel working "out of the box" in terms of cable lengths from panel to board, where the orientation of the connectors of the board is better suited etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi;15281272*
> Cases arent designed for one motherboard, they wouldnt sell then.


Of course this is true but manufacturers specs must favour some types/brands more than others? e.g. I bought a Thermaltake Shark case once upon a time that "should" have been fine with the ASUS A8N SLI Deluxe (according to the specs anyway) but I found it some what awkward in terms of both the layout between board and case, it fitted in there and worked but just didn't seem "compatible" somehow in terms of layout, and I believe popular opinion at the time suggested that combo was considered to be a good match.

Again thanks for the input, it's much appreciated.


----------



## unimatrixzero

I think in the case of this CASE I would say that you want your CPU 4/8 pin plug on the top left side. You want fan headers on the top. if you want to run them off the motherboard...especially the top.

You want your USB to be at bottom middle or bottom right.

you want to have the 24 pin as close to the 2 oclock position.

You want to have The Sata points to be at 4 oclock position.

You want to have a PCI 1 port at the top.

The first PCI e 16 port and one more should be 16 X.


----------



## CTM Audi

Looks to a case are subjective. Out of all the cases Ive owned, this one seems to have the most agressive stance to it, while still being understated (could be a gamer's case, office case, server case, or anything in between). The soft touch rubber feel is a great idea, and helps protect from dings and scratches.

The double handle design is very useful, especially when its fully loaded. The case itself is about 30 pounds, and with another 30 pounds of hardware added, you'll be happy they are there. They are rated to handle over 90 pounds as well, which would be pretty hard to get it that heavy if you ask me.

The mostly tool-less design is also very helpful. Took a couple hours to do my build in it because of the amount of options you have, and all the ways to route wiring. Without the tool-less design, another hour or two could have been added to that.

At first look it doesnt seem to have room up top for a rad with push pull, or a fat rad with fans on it. But with a closer look you will see that CM put two sets of screw holes for each fan at the top, side by side. So if you have a motherboard that doesnt have any really tall heatsinks at the top of it, and dont have tall ram at the top of the motherboard, then there is just enough room.

Also, by removing the tool bay and 2.5 hard drive cage from the bottom, you have enough room for a 2x120mm fat rad with push/pull. Or if you dont need the drive cages in the front, you can remove them and have room for a 3x120mm rad (plenty of depth for fat ones or even stackables). And if you really wanted to push it, you could use an external disk drive, and have a 4x120mm rad in the front.

I did come across a few issues and things I didnt like. For starters, the bottom tool bay cover, that has the silver "CM Storm" logo on it, is very wobbly and not secure. Its held on by a plastic clip on each side, that is spring loaded. Mine had one of the springs off track. After fixing that it helped, but still is easily moved by slight touches.

Next up would be the X-Dock. Its a nice feature, but they really should have made it for 3.5in drives and not just 2.5in. The idea is to use SSDs for fast file transfers, but most have their SSD as an OS drive. Also, its only SATA2, they could have at least went with SATA3 to be future proof.

I love having the rubber grommets on the wire routing holes, but these ones are very thin and flimsy. The one at the bottom where the PSU wires go in had a tear in it. Some thicker rubber would have helped a lot.

There is a 4 fan speed controller on the main panel. Which would have been great if it worked by adjusting voltage to the fans, rather then quickly turning them on and off. I have some fans hooked up to my own controller, and others to the cases controller, and the ones hooked to the case constantly flash while the others are solid. The other issue is if you dont have it turned down really low, or have it on max (then the fans run full speed full time and dont flash) you can hear a slight clicking noise come from the fans as they are turned on and off.

While there is room at the top for a thin rad with push pull, I would have liked about another 1/2-1" of space up there just to make sure it would work with all motherboard designs, and would have been able to use push/pull on a fat style rad as well. For a full tower, this really should become the norm. If they made the case just that much taller, they also would have had more room to fit the 3.5in x-dock instead of the 2.5.

An optional side panel window would also be nice, instead of the small mesh side. A lot of full towers designed to use water setups like this really should have the option to show it all off.

Also, one last thing I wish it could do, is give you different color options besides red for the control panel in the front. I went with a blue theme and would have loved to be able to change it to blue.

Overall its a very nice, well built case that just needs a few design tweaks. Hopefully they will release a second revision to address the issues above. For someone looking to go with an air setup, or sealed water design, I would rate this case a 9/10. With the option to hold up to 14 HDDs, this really could be the gamer/server hybrid dream case.

If you are looking for a good water design, then it could be better. For water users Id have to lower it to 7.5/10. I would have liked either more height for more rad options up top, or more depth to fit a rad in front and still be able to use the hard drive cages.

In the end, Im going to give it an 8/10.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Thank you so much for this honest review of this case.. Your opinion is very well accepted and appreciated.. While no one will ever agree with all your points I feel that it is a really good and honest review and very well taken..


----------



## CTM Audi

Constructive criticism is the only way we the consumers will get what we want.

To me, I think CM should have two versions of this case. This one should be marketed to air and light water users, and general use or productive users who need lots of space.

I think they should then have an Advanced version like they did with the 690 II. Make it a little taller/wider/longer, fit in a 3.5 X-dock, use thicker rubber for the grommets, have a clear window side, allow different color options, and change the fan controller to adjust voltage. Then charge $249 instead of $189, and market it to water cooling OCers and gamers.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Well here is the First Indication of the CM STORM TROOPER Being on sale. Today..

Oct. 14th. 2011..

It looks as though this is preliminary but it says out of stock.. If they did have it in stock today, My need to be away from the computer let me miss it..

But .. Here it is... On the Egg.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*








I love it


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


Well here is the First Indication of the CM STORM TROOPER Being on sale. Today..

Oct. 14th. 2011..

It looks as though this is preliminary but it says out of stock.. If they did have it in stock today, My need to be away from the computer let me miss it..

But .. Here it is... On the Egg.












Ouch! $20 shipping! I think I'll wait till Fry's Electronics gets it. Actually, I'll have to wait longer than that. Don't have the $$$


----------



## unimatrixzero

I think they just got them in and will start selling them latest Monday but we will see.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


I think they just got them in and will start selling them latest Monday but we will see.


Man! I hate the Fry's Electronics website! I did a search for cooler master storm trooper....thhhuuupt! cooler master storm....thhhhuuuupt! Cooler Master....thhhuuupt?! After 8 or 9 tries including with and without capitalization....thhhuuupt thhhuuupt thhhhuuuuuppt!!! I'm thinking, WTHeck! I know for a fact they sell Cooler Master stuff







So I just look up cases and WHAMMO! There it is with the rest of the brands....COOLER MASTER! Thanks for the major tourettes/psycho rant you put me thru guys







Sheesh! Anywho, no Troopers in at Fry's yet, sir!


----------



## Silicel1

Lovely case may just get it to replace my storm sniper, main thing I like about it is the extended motherboard tray behind you can hide cables with ease, my corsair tx850 cables are like a big nest behind the motherboard tray.







)


----------



## Trafalgar

*It is little Cosmos II*


----------



## unimatrixzero

No........ Its a Big Scout... The New Cosmos is lots bigger..


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;15324143*
> No........ Its a Big Scout... *The New Cosmos is lots bigger..*


As I hear also the MSRP.


----------



## CPU3600K

They should make a mid tower case like this or maybe a case between mid tower and full tower with side window. That would be the best


----------



## unimatrixzero

Funny that you describe a case that is half mid tower and half full tower. In essence you are discribing the STORM TROOPER to a tee. This case is full tower that is designed to be transportable. It is smaller and more Engineered towards the most use of the least space which was basically A Scout on Steroids. This is that case. We love it and yes.. The Cosmos II will probably be the King of CM Case Line. It is pretty enough for the Title.

Thanks for the comments everyone.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;15326778*
> Funny that you describe a case that is half mid tower and half full tower. In essence you are discribing the STORM TROOPER to a tee. This case is full tower that is designed to be transportable. It is smaller and more Engineered towards the most use of the least space which was basically A Scout on Steroids. This is that case. We love it and yes.. The Cosmos II will probably be the King of CM Case Line. It is pretty enough for the Title.
> 
> Thanks for the comments everyone.


There be pics of the Cosmos II? Where? me wants to see!


----------



## Trafalgar

*Cosmos II
*


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trafalgar;15327801*
> *Cosmos II
> *


Nice! And thank you:thumb:


----------



## Xyrate

That Cosmo case is looking amazing... just wish it had a clear side window! I don't know why all cases don't have the clear side window, who doesn't like showing off their hardware?


----------



## unimatrixzero

The Cosmos two has a side gradient Breather.. not a window.. its made of mesh black.


----------



## GoodInk

This is why man invented the dremel.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;15334085*
> This is why man invented the dremel.


I need a Dremel. Would one of those $50 a good start for a noob like me?


----------



## MaskedGamer

................


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;15337973*
> I need a Dremel. Would one of those $50 a good start for a noob like me?


Actually if you are going for one use and maybe more later.. The craftsman tool is just as good and will work with some of the Dremel Accessories.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaskedGamer;15340338*
> This is like waiting until Xmas morning to open your presents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently building the following system:
> 
> - (2) 120GB Agility III SSD's in raid 0 for the OS
> - (4) 600GB Velociraptors in raid 5 for programs
> - (2) WD Caviar Black 2TB raid 1 for storage of movies, digital media, ect
> 
> - i7 2600k Sandy Bridge 3.4GHz Processor
> - Asus Maximus IV Extreme-Z Mother Board
> 
> - Hydro H100 Extreme Performance Liquid Cooler
> 
> - 16GB G.Skill Rip Jaws DDR3 2133 Mhz (4GB x 4) RAM
> 
> - Lite-On iHBS 122-29 12X 3d Internal Blu-Ray Writer
> - Lite-On iHAP122-04 DVD Burner
> 
> - (2) HD 6970 Sapphire Radeon in Cross Fire
> 
> - 1200W Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold Power Supply
> 
> - 4 - 6 monitor array (I haven't quite figure how I want them set up)
> 
> I have all the above listed parts ready to be installed.
> 
> WHAT'S MISSING ???
> 
> The "Cooler Master Storm Trooper", of course.
> 
> This is the perfect case for this system. The wait is killing me.


I know right...???

Newegg had it up but Auto Notify.... Then Deactivated.. Then now it is gone again.. I think they were expecting to bring it out today ... On monday.. But It didn't come through or they are just now taking the pictures of it.. and getting it ready for sale.. I have it on Auto Notify.. So they should tell me when its ready unless they cleared it when they took it down.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaskedGamer;15340338*
> This is like waiting until Xmas morning to open your presents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently building the following system:
> 
> - (2) 120GB Agility III SSD's in raid 0 for the OS
> - (4) 600GB Velociraptors in raid 5 for programs
> - (2) WD Caviar Black 2TB raid 1 for storage of movies, digital media, ect
> 
> - i7 2600k Sandy Bridge 3.4GHz Processor
> - Asus Maximus IV Extreme-Z Mother Board
> 
> - Hydro H100 Extreme Performance Liquid Cooler
> 
> - 16GB G.Skill Rip Jaws DDR3 2133 Mhz (4GB x 4) RAM
> 
> - Lite-On iHBS 122-29 12X 3d Internal Blu-Ray Writer
> - Lite-On iHAP122-04 DVD Burner
> 
> - (2) HD 6970 Sapphire Radeon in Cross Fire
> 
> - 1200W Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold Power Supply
> 
> - 4 - 6 monitor array (I haven't quite figure how I want them set up)
> 
> I have all the above listed parts ready to be installed.
> 
> WHAT'S MISSING ???
> 
> The "Cooler Master Storm Trooper", of course.
> 
> This is the perfect case for this system. The wait is killing me.


Holy jumpin Jeebus on a plutonium powered pogo-stick!!!







You are ready to rock!









Reminds me of something I saw on a forum years ago....









Four Intel Xeon 3.6GHz processors
18Gb ddr2 ram
Dual Nvidia Geforce 6800 Ultras with Nitro blasters.
500 Gb 35,000 rpm Hard Drive
Four liquid nitrogen cooling rods
Boeing rotor with Rolls Royce engine converted to Mahogony ceiling fan hanging real low over the machine
24 carrot gold wireless bluetooth keyboard and mouse, 42inch diamond encrusted plasma screen....

Kidding Sounds cool.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;15341857*
> I know right...???
> 
> Newegg had it up but Auto Notify.... Then Deactivated.. Then now it is gone again.. I think they were expecting to bring it out today ... On monday.. But It didn't come through or they are just now taking the pictures of it.. and getting it ready for sale.. I have it on Auto Notify.. So they should tell me when its ready unless they cleared it when they took it down.


Unless they have improved on their auto notify, keep checking more than once a day. Back when I bought my Asus W90VP laptop, I had auto notify and I bought it 1 day before I got the message from the egg and it sold out.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;15337973*
> I need a Dremel. Would one of those $50 a good start for a noob like me?


I have the Dremel 300, I think. I paid about $75 for mine, it looks like its dropped a little in price.

[ame="[URL=http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325&tag=overclockdotnet-20&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2FDremel-300-N-25-Variable-25-Accessories%2Fdp%2FB000WMHM3Y]http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-300-N-25-Variable-25-Accessories/dp/B000WMHM3Y"]http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-300-N-25-Variable-25-Accessories/dp/B000WMHM3Y[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;15348298*
> I have the Dremel 300, I think. I paid about $75 for mine, it looks like its dropped a little in price.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-300-N-25-Variable-25-Accessories/dp/B000WMHM3Y


What attachment would I need to remove the plastic bulls-eye and the fins from the front panel? Been wanting to get this kind of theme going....










I figure, the window's got a chip in it anywho so....might as well try my hand at modding this case until I can afford a Trooper

And....damn! They're out of black!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;15348233*
> Unless they have improved on their auto notify, keep checking more than once a day. Back when I bought my Asus W90VP laptop, I had auto notify and I bought it 1 day before I got the message from the egg and it sold out.


Thanks for th heads up. I was thinking the same thing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;15348298*
> I have the Dremel 300, I think. I paid about $75 for mine, it looks like its dropped a little in price.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-300-N-25-Variable-25-Accessories/dp/B000WMHM3Y


I use the 300 also... Very nice dremel. Simple with all the variable speed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;15348482*
> What attachment would I need to remove the plastic bulls-eye and the fins from the front panel? Been wanting to get this kind of theme going....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figure, the window's got a chip in it anywho so....might as well try my hand at modding this case until I can afford a Trooper
> 
> And....damn! They're out of black!


Just you standard cutting wheel.


----------



## Xyrate

fyi, it is available for pre-order on Newegg now:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119245&RandomID=170367186621720111014191624

$189.99 with $19.99 shipping and handling


----------



## GoodInk

@ UnimatrixZero
You have the second review and you don't even have it yet, lol.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Yea... I know. I figured I would let everyone know what a great case it is ...

I preordered it already and I feel I know it really well already..


----------



## nickt1862

Due to a lack of stock for this case yet and was looking for Cooler Master stuff I bumped into this one for sale to those who may be interested: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cooler-Master-CM-Storm-Trooper-Full-Tower-Case-New-Open-Box-/120795426708?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1ff7ef94

I bet that after it's all said and done that this particular case will wind up costing more than waiting for it to be in stock at Newegg.










EDIT to add below this important information from that listing:

*"*WE DO NOT SHIP OUTSIDE THE U.S.A.

(PUERTO RICO AND OTHER US TERRITORIES ARE O.K.)

USD 12.99 FIXED-PRICE SHIPPING!

Cooler Master CM Storm Trooper Full-Tower Case

Full information here: http://www.cmstorm.com/en/products/chassis/Trooper/

Acquired for doing a review.

Product in its original box with everything that comes with it.

No manufacturer warranty, personal 90-day warranty.*"*


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaskedGamer;15340338*
> This is like waiting until Xmas morning to open your presents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently building the following system:
> 
> - (2) 120GB Agility III SSD's in raid 0 for the OS
> - (4) 600GB Velociraptors in raid 5 for programs
> - (2) WD Caviar Black 2TB raid 1 for storage of movies, digital media, ect
> 
> - i7 2600k Sandy Bridge 3.4GHz Processor
> - Asus Maximus IV Extreme-Z Mother Board
> 
> - Hydro H100 Extreme Performance Liquid Cooler
> 
> - 16GB G.Skill Rip Jaws DDR3 2133 Mhz (4GB x 4) RAM
> 
> - Lite-On iHBS 122-29 12X 3d Internal Blu-Ray Writer
> - Lite-On iHAP122-04 DVD Burner
> 
> - (2) HD 6970 Sapphire Radeon in Cross Fire
> 
> - 1200W Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold Power Supply
> 
> - 4 - 6 monitor array (I haven't quite figure how I want them set up)
> 
> I have all the above listed parts ready to be installed.
> 
> WHAT'S MISSING ???
> 
> The "Cooler Master Storm Trooper", of course.
> 
> This is the perfect case for this system. The wait is killing me.


That is going to be one heck of a build!!! The wait is killing everybody!!! It's coming


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;15354555*
> Due to a lack of stock for this case yet and was looking for Cooler Master stuff I bumped into this one for sale to those who may be interested: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cooler-Master-CM-Storm-Trooper-Full-Tower-Case-New-Open-Box-/120795426708?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1ff7ef94
> 
> I bet that after it's all said and done that this particular case will wind up costing more than waiting for it to be in stock at Newegg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT to add below this important information from that listing:
> 
> *"*WE DO NOT SHIP OUTSIDE THE U.S.A.
> 
> (PUERTO RICO AND OTHER US TERRITORIES ARE O.K.)
> 
> USD 12.99 FIXED-PRICE SHIPPING!
> 
> Cooler Master CM Storm Trooper Full-Tower Case
> 
> Full information here: http://www.cmstorm.com/en/products/chassis/Trooper/
> 
> Acquired for doing a review.
> 
> Product in its original box with everything that comes with it.
> 
> No manufacturer warranty, personal 90-day warranty.*"*


I wonder if it comes with the pictured 1200watt
PSU?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;15356931*
> That is going to be one heck of a build!!! The wait is killing everybody!!! It's coming


I am with you Brother.. The wait is killing me too.. They just bumped it another month.. Maybe they doubled thier order.. I hope so they are going to need them. I preordered mine with Dad's American Excuse Card. He Knows but Mom don't.. Okay .. No tattles Please..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;15357038*
> I wonder if it comes with the pictured 1200watt
> PSU?


I doubt that. those are ExPenSive.. The current bid on it is 113.00 as of this moment but I think it will go up dramatically the last day. I wonder just how much someone wants to pay for this.. I am watching it for sure..I want to see the End Price.


----------



## CTM Audi

Noticed another issue with the case. With fans on max, there is something vibrating somewhere. I know the top piece doesnt snap on fully, so that does if nothing is sitting on top of it. I sat a HDD on it and that stopped, but something else is vibrating like crazy.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3UJdeIbtKk&feature=feedu[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;15360404*
> I am with you Brother.. The wait is killing me too.. They just bumped it another month.. Maybe they doubled thier order.. I hope so they are going to need them. *I preordered mine with Dad's American Excuse Card. He Knows but Mom don't.. Okay .. No tattles Please..
> *
> 
> I doubt that. those are ExPenSive.. The current bid on it is 113.00 as of this moment but I think it will go up dramatically the last day. I wonder just how much someone wants to pay for this.. I am watching it for sure..I want to see the End Price.


Dear unimatrixzero Mom - your son just.........







 j/k

I have that case on my watch list out of curiousity and think after it's all said and done it'll be considerably more than waiting for Newegg.


----------



## unimatrixzero

I think your right govner.


----------



## unimatrixzero

I have been giving some thought to cutting with the rubber coating. I have cut this material with a dremel before with some very discoloring results. Simply put, the dremel high temps cook an melt the coating. For me, The only solution I have is using a painter's blade scraper an scrape the material off then cut. Or... Drilling a hole in the middle of your window and then cutting from the hole to the corners and work the steel from there. At any rate ... We will have to come up with a cold cutting technique to cut a window in this case.


----------



## CTM Audi

The rubber coating is only on the top and front, not the sides. But the sides are multi layer and bulged out.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Hey Unimatrix, im sure you already mentioned this somewhere, but are you swapping your 600t for this trooper? Just curious







Nice club by the way, reminds me of another club im in







, and thats a good thing


----------



## CTM Audi

I got a 500R today, and the thickness of the metal and quality of the structure is 5X better on the Trooper then on the 500R.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi;15364336*
> I got a 500R today, and the thickness of the metal and quality of the structure is 5X better on the Trooper then on the 500R.


Thanks for stating this as my brother really wants the 400r which is about the same as the 500r with less options. These are nice cases but the front fan filter(s) could have been designed better for easier cleaning.

Is the metal thickness of the side panels thicker on the trooper as well?

Thanks


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;15361489*


SWEET!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*


The rubber coating is only on the top and front, not the sides. But the sides are multi layer and bulged out.


Man ... That is good to know but cooler master panels are dremel bit eaters. They always have been..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*


Hey Unimatrix, im sure you already mentioned this somewhere, but are you swapping your 600t for this trooper? Just curious







Nice club by the way, reminds me of another club im in







, and thats a good thing










yea dad will be selling the Black Ops 600t. The new Trooper is going to be a fight for who gets it. He wants it too.

Thank for the vote of confidence sir. You are always welcome here with us.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*


I got a 500R today, and the thickness of the metal and quality of the structure is 5X better on the Trooper then on the 500R.


Good to know ... Thanks I saw that review on the egg next to mine about some rattling. If that is a common problem we will fix it as we always do.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickt1862*


Thanks for stating this as my brother really wants the 400r which is about the same as the 500r with less options. These are nice cases but the front fan filter(s) could have been designed better for easier cleaning.

Is the metal thickness of the side panels thicker on the trooper as well?

Thanks










wow ... Those corsair's are thick too ... Trooper weight is 30 pounds so it has some mass somewhere.


----------



## CTM Audi

All the pieces of the Trooper are thicker and stronger then any of the pieces on the 500R. I was surprised at the difference. The 500R isnt a cheap case either, yet feels cheaper then not only the Trooper, but the 690AII as well.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*


All the pieces of the Trooper are thicker and stronger then any of the pieces on the 500R. I was surprised at the difference. The 500R isnt a cheap case either, yet feels cheaper then not only the Trooper, but the 690AII as well.


Thanks bro - makes me feel good as I have a 690 II Advanced.









Surprised though about the Corsair and kinda disappointing but the truth is the truth.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*


All the pieces of the Trooper are thicker and stronger then any of the pieces on the 500R. I was surprised at the difference. The 500R isnt a cheap case either, yet feels cheaper then not only the Trooper, but the 690AII as well.


Wow.. We have a Corsair in the house and we love it so it is good to know that they put quality with price and goodies. Cooler Master doesn't want to be left behind in the case game.. Good to know.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickt1862*


Thanks bro - makes me feel good as I have a 690 II Advanced.









Surprised though about the Corsair and kinda disappointing but the truth is the truth.










That 690 advanced is a wonderful case.


----------



## CTM Audi

Yup, sold my 690A II only because it didnt have the rubber gromets in the wire routing holes lol. Thats why I got the Trooper.

Picked up the Corsair faily cheap with a combo deal, and going to use it for my HTPC. The side panels are really flimsy and hard to install without bending them when you have a lot of wires in the back (even though there is a bulge, it doesnt work that well).
Nice case though, real quite, good air flow, and looks great.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi;15378062*
> *Yup, sold my 690A II only because it didnt have the rubber gromets in the wire routing holes lol.* Thats why I got the Trooper.
> 
> Picked up the Corsair faily cheap with a combo deal, and going to use it for my HTPC. The side panels are really flimsy and hard to install without bending them when you have a lot of wires in the back (even though there is a bulge, it doesnt work that well).
> Nice case though, real quite, good air flow, and looks great.










You got ripped off, mine has rubber grommets.

























About the flimsy Corsair 500r side panels.

Nice looking case but it sounds like even a CM HAF 912 is most likely (no offense) more quality though they don't have rubber grommets than those 400r/500r cases at less than half the price. Sad that with Corsair one needs to spend more money to get close to Cooler Master in case construction metal thickness.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Question. You'all think it would be worth it to wait for the future 6 and 4 core revisions of the FX? I've heard they're the ones that will redeem this mess.

And....why do I love this so much?

[ame="



]


----------



## unimatrixzero

Thank.. That is very fitting


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


Question. You'all think it would be worth it to wait for the future 6 and 4 core revisions of the FX? I've heard they're the ones that will redeem this mess.

And....why do I love this so much?







The 6 and 4 core versions are out, and they are worse. Doesnt matter which one you get, the single threaded performance is 40% slower then SB and 10% slower then Deneb/Thuban. The multi threaded and mega tasking performance is pretty good on them though. If you are a power user then there is nothing wrong with one.

Thought of something else this case cold use. Toolless drive bays. Was pretty surprised I had to use screws for my disk drive


----------



## unimatrixzero

I am so sorry that I bought that New AM3+ board.. IT is so nice and so cool and so useless.


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;15387848*
> I am so sorry that I bought that New AM3+ board.. IT is so nice and so cool and so useless.


I wouldnt say useless. If its a 9 series, they are better at OCing AM3 CPUs. Plus it will work with BD-E.

How did this thread turn in to a BD thread


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;15387848*
> I am so sorry that I bought that New AM3+ board.. IT is so nice and so cool and so useless.


If you're gonna throw it away....throw it my way

And, whoa! They lynched Gaddafi Didn't see that one coming


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;15361489*


Great Video!!








Man that is an awesome case








It is sooo big!!







it's huge!!








Thanks for sharing....dude


----------



## unimatrixzero

I usually don't like the NewEgg videos but this one on the Storm Trooper is really an Excellent build.. I will be keeping my motherboard.. I just wished I would have picked the 1155 or the 1366 board instead. It does rock the clocks and it is a stable board though..

anyway that Ebay Trooper is up to 189.00 plus shipping and now... I wonder just how hig it will go. It was at 113 forever and now it has a day left and its at 189.00.


----------



## unimatrixzero

I think we should brainstorm on some Ideas for side windows if any.. Post and be one of the first designers of the CM Storm Trooper Window. You will be in the History books.. on the page right after Ghaddafi get kill by his own people..


----------



## CTM Audi

I think the only real option for a side window is to cut a rectangle above the mesh/fans. Then you could see the buisness area without having to look at the mess on the bottom. And it would be a lot easier doing that then cutting out the buldge.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CPU3600K*


They should make a mid tower case like this or maybe a case between mid tower and full tower with side window. That would be the best










You just described the TROOPER.......







As For the Side window, That's what we're here for. Too give it 
a window, and much, much more!!!!!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


This is why man invented the dremel.










AMEN BROTHER!!!!







Along with a 4,1/2 inch grinder /w a 
cutting wheel!!!!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaskedGamer*


This is like waiting until Xmas morning to open your presents.









I am currently building the following system:

- (2) 120GB Agility III SSD's in raid 0 for the OS
- (4) 600GB Velociraptors in raid 5 for programs
- (2) WD Caviar Black 2TB raid 1 for storage of movies, digital media, ect

- i7 2600k Sandy Bridge 3.4GHz Processor
- Asus Maximus IV Extreme-Z Mother Board

- Hydro H100 Extreme Performance Liquid Cooler

- 16GB G.Skill Rip Jaws DDR3 2133 Mhz (4GB x 4) RAM

- Lite-On iHBS 122-29 12X 3d Internal Blu-Ray Writer
- Lite-On iHAP122-04 DVD Burner

- (2) HD 6970 Sapphire Radeon in Cross Fire

- 1200W Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold Power Supply

- 4 - 6 monitor array (I haven't quite figure how I want them set up)

I have all the above listed parts ready to be installed.

WHAT'S MISSING ???

The "Cooler Master Storm Trooper", of course.

This is the perfect case for this system. The wait is killing me.










Love a man that's ready to 'ROCK'!!!!! Nice Stuff!!!
Can't wait to see pic's.







----







once it's all in a 'Trooper'!

Also, by the way; 'WELCOME TO CMSTC'!!!!!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


Unless they have improved on their auto notify, keep checking more than once a day. Back when I bought my Asus W90VP laptop, I had auto notify and I bought it 1 day before I got the message from the egg and it sold out.










'CRAZY'









Quote:



Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


Yea... I know. I figured I would let everyone know what a great case it is ...

I preordered it already and I feel I know it really well already..


 I heard that Brother







Maybe by the time they release it, someone will have built there own 'Trooper' case.......









Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


That is going to be one heck of a build!!! The wait is killing everybody!!! It's coming


















Hit The 'Nail' Right on The 'HEAD' Sir!!!!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
















'NICE'









Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickt1862*


Dear unimatrixzero Mom - your son just.........














j/k

I have that case on my watch list out of curiousity and think after it's all said and done it'll be considerably more than waiting for Newegg.


















LOL, Right.. I hear that!!!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


Question. You'all think it would be worth it to wait for the future 6 and 4 core revisions of the FX? I've heard they're the ones that will redeem this mess.

And....why do I love this so much?















As for the FX-8150; my thoughts for buying this chip are on hold, 
I'm going for the AMD 6cr. 1100!!!! 'U' has this chip and he say's it clock's great.....
















: '&' you like that so much because it get's your Heart
Brother....







-----







That's what makes us all 'Troopers'!!!







LOL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


I am so sorry that I bought that New AM3+ board.. IT is so nice and so cool and so useless.










Don't be sorry... Your old man stated in CMSSC that when He got you
guy's that Board, He placed a AM3 in it and it unlock that other cores as well as it had good OC'ing potential.....









EDIT::

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*


I think the only real option for a side window is to cut a rectangle above the mesh/fans. Then you could see the buisness area without having to look at the mess on the bottom. And it would be a lot easier doing that then cutting out the bulge.


 CTM, since you have this case next to you.. tell me brother, can you cut out the bulge and place a piece of 1/4 plastic attached to the inside panel with out touching those 'Fan' cages???


----------



## Rogue1266

*' A Troopers Meaning '*

*Trooper--A historically superior social position, from the French "troupier" is the equivalent rank to private in a regiment with a cavalry tradition in the British Army and many other Commonwealth armies, including those of Australia, Canada, South Africa and New Zealand. Today, most cavalry units operate in the armoured role, equipped with tanks or other armoured fighting vehicles. Cavalry Troopers are generally considered to be socially a cut above other soldiers. Cavalry units are organized into squadrons, further divided into troops, hence a trooper is a member of a troop. "Trooper".....*
'MESS WITH THE BEST.... DIE LIKE THE REST'!!!!


----------



## DireLeon2010

Well....the EGG finally got the 4100FX.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103996

The price is really tempting. Can't find any reviews/benchies on it tho.

And, are the 2500Ks really that much better? I've noticed the prices are coming down a bit finally. Afraid Intel is swooping in for the kill. What the frack were they thinking at AMD?! I still plan to support them. I really don't need an super uber pc anyhow. This 965BE is working great now, despite the fact it's a C2. Can't bring myself to even buy a C3 version. Tho it would be nice to be able to use my DDR3 at full 1600.


----------



## H969

Hey check out the new CM video..with Lisa Kaye:applaud:

Our CMHD Girl, Lisa Kaye, will guide you through the unique and special features of the CM Storm Trooper full tower chassis made for gamers and enthusiasts.


----------



## Calado90

My Cm Storm Trooper came yesterday. I'm so happy whit it. Its a big beast


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calado90;15406215*
> My Cm Storm Trooper came yesterday. I'm so happy whit it. Its a big beast


Where is everybody getting theirs?!







GAGHHHH!!!









Still waiting for Fry's to get it in. So I can put my hands (and eyes) on one


----------



## Calado90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;15406306*
> Where is everybody getting theirs?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GAGHHHH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for Fry's to get it in. So I can put my hands (and eyes) on one


Later i put pics of it


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;15406165*
> Hey check out the new CM video..with Lisa Kaye:applaud:
> 
> Our CMHD Girl, Lisa Kaye, will guide you through the unique and special features of the CM Storm Trooper full tower chassis made for gamers and enthusiasts.










Love the way she handles that Fan controller...







Wonder If I can put a handle on her and carry her around








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calado90;15406215*
> My Cm Storm Trooper came yesterday. I'm so happy whit it. Its a big beast










Congrats on the New Case. Long awaited Days are here & gone..








Get Some Pic's up of her and 'WELCOME' to the Club!!!


----------



## unimatrixzero

wow,we have our first member ... Great , I will put you on later now... We need pics!


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;15407213*
> wow,we have our first member ... Great , I will put you on later now... We need pics!










WaaaHooo:drunken:

Welcome to the 'CM TROOPER ELITE'!!!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Window mod Post..
If you Post a window and its different than the others ... it goes here..
I will add the ideas here as they come in.. Just post a window design Idea
and I will make sure your Name is on it.


----------



## Calado90

here they are



















By calado90 at 2011-10-22



















Now some temps











Lots of room for cables











trooper Front



Trooper logo hehe. I love it


----------



## unimatrixzero

Our FIRST TRUE TROOPER..
Congratulation..

Calado90 World's first CMSTC MEMBER..
Welcome





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFUabzkAjBQ[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## Rogue1266

Here's my Idea 'U'!!!


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;15354555*
> Due to a lack of stock for this case yet and was looking for Cooler Master stuff I bumped into this one for sale to those who may be interested: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cooler-Master-CM-Storm-Trooper-Full-Tower-Case-New-Open-Box-/120795426708?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1ff7ef94
> 
> I bet that after it's all said and done that this particular case will wind up costing more than waiting for it to be in stock at Newegg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT to add below this important information from that listing:
> 
> *"*WE DO NOT SHIP OUTSIDE THE U.S.A.
> 
> (PUERTO RICO AND OTHER US TERRITORIES ARE O.K.)
> 
> USD 12.99 FIXED-PRICE SHIPPING!
> 
> Cooler Master CM Storm Trooper Full-Tower Case
> 
> Full information here: http://www.cmstorm.com/en/products/chassis/Trooper/
> 
> Acquired for doing a review.
> 
> Product in its original box with everything that comes with it.
> 
> No manufacturer warranty, personal 90-day warranty.*"*


*Well this auction has ended.

It got sold for $222.50 + $12.99 shipping.*


----------



## unimatrixzero

Well that was not surprising.. 235.00 With Shipping... I will get mine on the egg..


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calado90;15409058*
> here they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By calado90 at 2011-10-22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By


Nice!!!!







Congrads & Welcome Sir...














man, I wish mine would get here already....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;15409201*
> *Well this auction has ended.
> 
> It got sold for $222.50 + $12.99 shipping.*










'NICE'


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266;15409239*
> Nice!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrads & Welcome Sir...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man, I wish mine would get here already....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'NICE'


Very Nice indeed Partner.


----------



## Calado90

Thanks guys. I just put two more fans in left panel and one in the bottom. nice airflow


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calado90;15409335*
> Thanks guys. I just put two more fans in left panel and one in the bottom. nice airflow


After you settle into that case and you start tighting up loose-ends... Like cables!!! When you have time, start posting some temp spec's of hardware, case, Ect..... That would be great...









Don't forget to fill out your spec's for your 'SYSTEM'....


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266;15409379*
> After you settle into that case and you start tighting up loose-ends... Like cables!!! When you have time, start posting some temp spec's of hardware, case, Ect..... That would be great...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to fill out your spec's for your 'SYSTEM'....


Agreed sir and thank you for Making the CMSTC your Home away from Home..


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;15409474*
> Agreed sir and thank you for Making the CMSTC your Home away from Home..



















' Enough Said '


----------



## Calado90

well about the cables i canot do nothing cause i put the two front fans to the front. later i put some temps here


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266;15409515*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/center]


Loving that pic


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calado90;15409531*
> well about the cables i canot do nothing cause i put the two front fans to the front. later i put some temps here


Do what you can.. I have that post for you so if you change it (#305 (permalink)) just go to that post and change out the pictures if you like and we will see the updates.. Great to have you here.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;15409651*
> Loving that pic











Pretty Freaking Cool Huh....
















I made this our new Logo for the Storm Trooper List.


----------



## Calado90

Some temps added


----------



## unimatrixzero

Top CPU's and thier PASSMARK Numbers as of this date.










Red = AMD
Blue = Xeon
Green = 1366
Purple = 1155

Intel Core i7 995X @ 3.60GHz 10,945 NA
Intel Core i7 990X @ 3.47GHz 10,928 $1,049.99*
Intel Core i7 980X @ 3.33GHz 10,601 $1,021.43**
Intel Core i7 980 @ 3.33GHz 10,268 $599.49**
Intel Xeon W3690 @ 3.47GHz 10,249 $1,079.99*
Intel Core i7-2600K @ 3.40GHz 9,987 $311.95*
Intel Core i7 970 @ 3.20GHz 9,928 $559.99*
Intel Xeon X5690 @ 3.47GHz 9,842 $1,595.99*
Intel Xeon X5680 @ 3.33GHz 9,838 $1,625.00*
Intel Xeon W3680 @ 3.33GHz 9,833 $599.99*
Intel Xeon X5675 @ 3.07GHz 9,826 $1,479.99**
Intel Xeon X5670 @ 2.93GHz 9,214 $1,442.01*
Intel Xeon E31275 @ 3.40GHz 9,126 $349.99*
Intel Xeon E31270 @ 3.40GHz 9,084 $339.99*
Intel Core i7-2960XM @ 2.70GHz 9,071 NA
Intel Core i7-2600 @ 3.40GHz 8,954 $299.99**
Intel Xeon E31280 @ 3.50GHz 8,912 $619.99*
Intel Xeon E31245 @ 3.30GHz 8,697 $279.99*
AMD FX-8150 Eight-Core 8,612 $269.99*
Intel Xeon X7560 @ 2.27GHz 8,591 $3,897.00*
Intel Xeon E31230 @ 3.20GHz 8,466 $239.99*
Intel Xeon X5660 @ 2.80GHz 8,360 $1,220.01*
AMD Opteron 6176 SE 8,203 $2,114.83*
Intel Core i7-2860QM @ 2.50GHz 8,170 $568.00**
Intel Core i7-QM @ 2.40GHz 8,046 NA
Intel Xeon E31235 @ 3.20GHz 7,995 $264.99*
Intel Xeon X5650 @ 2.67GHz 7,906 $1,003.99*
Intel Core i7-2760QM @ 2.40GHz 7,839 NA
Intel Xeon W3670 @ 3.20GHz 7,807 NA
AMD Opteron 6172 7,784 $899.99*
Intel Xeon X5687 @ 3.60GHz 7,717 NA
Intel Xeon L5640 @ 2.27GHz 7,709 $1,044.76*
Intel Core i7-2600S @ 2.80GHz 7,584 NA
Intel Core i7-2920XM @ 2.50GHz 7,573 NA
Intel Core i7-2820QM @ 2.30GHz 7,418 $592.14*
Intel Core i5-2500K @ 3.30GHz 7,415 $214.99**
Intel Core 975 @ 3.33GHz 7,326 $1,465.76**
Intel Xeon E5645 @ 2.40GHz 7,199 NA
Intel Core i7-2720QM @ 2.20GHz 7,100 $399.99**
Intel Core i7 975 @ 3.33GHz 7,050 $1,019.47**
Intel Core i7-2670QM @ 2.20GHz 7,008 NA
Intel Xeon X5672 @ 3.20GHz 7,007 NA
Intel Xeon E31240 @ 3.30GHz 6,882 $264.99*
Intel Xeon W5590 @ 3.33GHz 6,873 $1,731.15*
Intel Core i7 965 @ 3.20GHz 6,816 $990.00*
Intel Xeon X5677 @ 3.47GHz 6,808 $1,663.00**
Intel Xeon W3580 @ 3.33GHz 6,763 $1,083.47**
Intel Xeon W3570 @ 3.20GHz 6,750 $1,089.99**
Intel Core i7 960 @ 3.20GHz 6,673 $289.99*
Intel Core i5-2500 @ 3.30GHz 6,589 $209.99**
Intel Core i7 875K @ 2.93GHz 6,562 $484.61*
Intel Xeon W 570 @ 3.20GHz 6,402 NA
Intel Xeon W5580 @ 3.20GHz 6,365 $1,659.99**
Intel Core i7 950 @ 3.07GHz 6,361 $259.99*
Intel Core i7-2635QM @ 2.00GHz 6,332 NA
Intel Core i7-2630QM @ 2.00GHz 6,331 NA
Intel Xeon X5667 @ 3.07GHz 6,313 $1,440.00**
Intel Core i7 880 @ 3.07GHz 6,307 $583.00**
AMD Phenom II X6 1100T 6,302 $189.99*
Intel Xeon E31225 @ 3.10GHz 6,262 $219.99*
AMD FX-8120 Eight-Core 6,191 $219.99*
Intel Xeon E31220 @ 3.10GHz 6,181 $206.99*
Intel Core i7 940 @ 2.93GHz 6,137 $798.95**
Intel Core i7-2675QM @ 2.20GHz 6,126 NA
Intel Core i5-2400 @ 3.10GHz 6,113 $185.29*
Intel Core i7 870 @ 2.93GHz 6,097 $285.04*
Intel Xeon W3565 @ 3.20GHz 6,071 $639.14**
AMD Phenom II X6 1090T 6,056 $169.99*
Intel Xeon X3470 @ 2.93GHz 6,010 $344.99**
Intel Core i5-2320 @ 3.00GHz 5,916 NA
Intel Xeon X3460 @ 2.80GHz 5,885 $349.99**
Intel Core i7 930 @ 2.80GHz 5,843 $348.95*
AMD Phenom II X6 1075T 5,831 $159.99*
Intel Core i5-2310 @ 2.90GHz 5,812 $241.11**
Intel Xeon X3380 @ 3.16GHz 5,743 NA
AMD A8-3850 APU with Radeon HD Graphics 5,740 $134.99*
Intel Xeon X5570 @ 2.93GHz 5,736 $1,111.42*
Intel Xeon W3550 @ 3.07GHz 5,598 $308.99*
Intel Core i7 860 @ 2.80GHz 5,578 $376.46**
Intel Core i7 920 @ 2.67GHz 5,567 $397.95*
Intel Core i5-2300 @ 2.80GHz 5,560 $179.99*
Intel Core i7 870S @ 2.67GHz 5,535 NA
AMD Phenom II X6 1065T 5,452 NA
Intel Xeon W3540 @ 2.93GHz 5,441 $698.95**
Intel Xeon X5560 @ 2.80GHz 5,418 $1,222.99*
Intel Core i5-2500S @ 2.70GHz 5,337 NA
AMD A6-3650 APU with Radeon HD Graphics 5,318 $119.99*
Intel Xeon L5530 @ 2.40GHz 5,301 NA
Intel Xeon X3450 @ 2.67GHz 5,295 $264.99*
Intel Xeon X3440 @ 2.53GHz 5,290 $227.99*
Intel Xeon X3370 @ 3.00GHz 5,274 $365.50**
Intel Xeon E5640 @ 2.67GHz 5,204 $779.99*
AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 5,192 $149.99*
Intel Xeon X5550 @ 2.67GHz 5,177 $999.99*
Intel Core2 Extreme X9750 @ 3.16GHz 5,115 NA
AMD Opteron 6128 5,105 $249.99*
AMD Phenom II X6 1045T 5,097 NA
Intel Core i5-2400S @ 2.50GHz 5,067 $200.99**
Intel Xeon W3530 @ 2.80GHz 5,060 $328.80*
Intel Core2 Extreme X9770 @ 3.20GHz 5,018 $1,400.00**
Intel Xeon X5460 @ 3.16GHz 5,004 $999.99**
Intel Xeon X5482 @ 3.20GHz 4,975 $1,279.00**
AMD Phenom II X6 1035T 4,931 $144.99*
Intel Xeon W3520 @ 2.67GHz 4,918 $308.99*
AMD FX-6100 Six-Core 4,861 $189.99*
Intel Xeon E5630 @ 2.53GHz 4,781 $559.49*
AMD Phenom II X4 980 4,719 $169.99*
Intel Xeon X5470 @ 3.33GHz 4,693 NA
Intel Core i7 940XM @ 2.13GHz 4,690 $1,149.99**
Intel Xeon X5472 @ 3.00GHz 4,663 $844.50**
Intel Xeon E5530 @ 2.40GHz 4,654 $557.99**
Intel Xeon E5620 @ 2.40GHz 4,650 NA
Intel Xeon X5492 @ 3.40GHz 4,639 $1,391.29**
Intel Core2 Extreme X9650 @ 3.00GHz 4,637 $999.00**
Intel Core2 Quad Q9650 @ 3.00GHz 4,625 $470.00**
Intel Xeon L5520 @ 2.27GHz 4,616 $816.08**
Intel Core i5-2405S @ 2.50GHz 4,601 $219.99**
Six-Core AMD Opteron 2427 4,597 $121.91**
Six-Core AMD Opteron 2431 4,586 $814.81**
Intel Core i5 760 @ 2.80GHz 4,576 $204.99*
Intel Xeon X5450 @ 3.00GHz 4,533 $440.42**
AMD Phenom II X4 975 4,532 $159.99*
Intel Core i3-2125 @ 3.30GHz 4,478 NA
AMD Phenom II X4 970 4,472 $139.99*
Intel Core i7 920XM @ 2.00GHz 4,464 $1,144.69**
Intel Core i7-2640M @ 2.80GHz 4,402 NA
Intel Core2 Quad Q9550 @ 2.83GHz 4,374 $320.95**
Intel Xeon E5520 @ 2.27GHz 4,369 $384.60*
AMD Phenom II X4 B99 4,365 NA
Intel Xeon E5440 @ 2.83GHz 4,358 $379.42**
Intel Xeon E5540 @ 2.53GHz 4,308 $779.99*
AMD Phenom II X4 965 4,289 $129.99*
Intel Core i5 750 @ 2.67GHz 4,278 $228.19**
Intel Xeon X3350 @ 2.66GHz 4,266 $316.00**
Intel Xeon X3360 @ 2.83GHz 4,232 $268.00**
Intel Xeon L3426 @ 1.87GHz 4,231 $325.57**
AMD Phenom II X4 B97 4,221 NA
Intel Xeon E5462 @ 2.80GHz 4,215 $255.99*
Intel Xeon E5450 @ 3.00GHz 4,201 $289.14**
AMD Phenom II X4 B65 4,159 NA
Intel Core i5-2390T @ 2.70GHz 4,133 NA
AMD Phenom II X4 40 4,123 $182.13*
AMD Phenom II X4 B60 4,115 NA
Intel Core2 Quad Q9505 @ 2.83GHz 4,096 $247.23**
Intel Core i3-2120 @ 3.30GHz 4,078 $144.99**
AMD Athlon II X4 555 4,069 NA
AMD Phenom II X4 15 4,064 NA
Intel Core i3-2105 @ 3.10GHz 4,053 $139.99**
Intel Core2 Quad Q9450 @ 2.66GHz 4,046 $398.95**
Intel Core2 Quad Q9500 @ 2.83GHz 4,028 $183.00**
Intel Core2 Extreme X9775 @ 3.20GHz 4,028 $1,849.95**
Intel Core i3-2130 @ 3.40GHz 3,991 NA
Intel Xeon E5430 @ 2.66GHz 3,969 $459.00*
AMD Phenom II X4 955 3,968 $119.99*
AMD Phenom II X4 850 3,962 $135.27**
AMD Phenom II X4 960T 3,958 $124.99*
Intel Core i7-2620M @ 2.70GHz 3,941 NA
Intel Xeon X3430 @ 2.40GHz 3,928 $204.99*
AMD Athlon II X4 650 3,927 NA
Intel Core2 Extreme Q6850 @ 3.00GHz 3,911 NA
Intel Core i5-2510E @ 2.50GHz 3,896 NA
Intel Core2 Extreme @ 2.40GHz 3,883 NA
Intel Core i7 840QM @ 1.87GHz 3,859 $592.14*
Intel Xeon X5365 @ 3.00GHz 3,850 $1,293.95*
AMD Phenom II X4 B55 3,840 NA
Intel Core i5-2540M @ 2.60GHz 3,839 $325.69**
Intel Core i3-2100 @ 3.10GHz 3,837 $119.99*
Intel Core2 Quad Q9400 @ 2.66GHz 3,825 $339.95*
AMD Phenom II X4 B95 3,825 $225.00**
Intel Core2 Extreme Q9300 @ 2.53GHz 3,782 NA
Intel Xeon X3230 @ 2.66GHz 3,777 $310.51**
Intel Xeon X3320 @ 2.50GHz 3,754 $219.00*
AMD Athlon X4 640 3,749 NA
AMD Phenom II X4 B50 3,744 NA
AMD Phenom II X4 840 3,741 $113.99*
Intel Xeon E5420 @ 2.50GHz 3,725 $519.95**
AMD Phenom II X4 840T 3,714 NA
AMD Phenom II X4 973 3,696 NA
Intel Core2 Quad Q8400 @ 2.66GHz 3,689 $178.52**
AMD Phenom II X4 940 3,683 $104.99**
AMD Athlon II X4 645 3,658 $99.99*
Intel Xeon E5507 @ 2.27GHz 3,654 $284.99**
Intel Core2 Extreme Q6800 @ 2.93GHz 3,654 $1,125.00**
AMD Phenom II X4 945 3,629 $139.99**
AMD Phenom II X4 B35 3,625 NA
AMD Phenom II X4 B45 3,624 NA
AMD A8-3530MX APU with Radeon HD Graphics 3,614 NA
AMD Phenom FX-5200 Quad-Core 3,597 NA
Intel Core2 Quad Q9300 @ 2.50GHz 3,593 $309.95*
Intel Xeon X3330 @ 2.66GHz 3,587 $219.99*
Intel Core i5-2520M @ 2.50GHz 3,581 $249.99**
Intel Core i7 740QM @ 1.73GHz 3,577 $407.53*
AMD A6-3400M APU with Radeon HD Graphics 3,568 NA
Intel Core i7 820QM @ 1.73GHz 3,552 $546.00**
Intel Core2 Quad Q8300 @ 2.50GHz 3,550 $182.20**
Intel Core i3-2120T @ 2.60GHz 3,509 NA
Intel Core2 Quad Q9100 @ 2.26GHz 3,499 $385.89**
AMD Phenom II X4 820 3,494 $89.99**
AMD Athlon II X4 640 3,482 $94.99*
AMD Phenom II X4 B40 3,477 NA
Intel Core i5 655K @ 3.20GHz 3,476 $183.96*
Intel Core i5 680 @ 3.60GHz 3,475 $309.99*
Intel Xeon X5355 @ 2.66GHz 3,468 $490.00**
AMD Phenom II X4 B25 3,467 NA
AMD Phenom II X4 830 3,467 $94.99*
AMD Phenom II X4 925 3,462 $140.99**
Intel Core2 Extreme @ 2.26GHz 3,459 NA
Intel Xeon E5410 @ 2.33GHz 3,414 $419.95*
Intel Core2 Quad Q6700 @ 2.66GHz 3,388 $798.95**
AMD Phenom II X4 05e 3,379 NA
AMD Athlon II X4 635 3,374 $79.99**
Intel Core i5-2430M @ 2.40GHz 3,363 NA
Intel Core i5-2410M @ 2.30GHz 3,356 NA
AMD Phenom II X4 920 3,324 $109.99**
Intel Core i5 661 @ 3.33GHz 3,293 $184.32*
Intel Core i7 720QM @ 1.60GHz 3,292 NA
AMD A8-3510MX APU with Radeon HD Graphics 3,275 NA
Intel Core i3-2100T @ 2.50GHz 3,268 $129.00**
Intel Core2 Quad Q8200 @ 2.33GHz 3,266 $167.00**
AMD A8-3800 APU with Radeon HD Graphics 3,265 $156.59*
AMD Athlon II X4 630 3,255 $79.99**
AMD A8-3500M APU with Radeon HD Graphics 3,250 NA
AMD Phenom II X4 910 3,248 $204.19**
AMD A6-3410MX APU with Radeon HD Graphics 3,243 NA
Intel Xeon E31220L @ 2.20GHz 3,231 NA
AMD Phenom 9850B Quad-Core 3,229 NA
Quad-Core AMD Opteron 2378 3,189 $179.00**
Intel Core i5 670 @ 3.47GHz 3,181 $199.00*
Intel Core i5 660 @ 3.33GHz 3,169 $184.01*
Intel Core i5 650 @ 3.20GHz 3,168 $174.99*
Intel Core i3 560 @ 3.33GHz 3,168 $145.00*
Intel Core i7-2677M @ 1.80GHz 3,161 NA
Intel Xeon E5506 @ 2.13GHz 3,153 $229.99*
Intel Xeon X5272 @ 3.40GHz 3,149 $429.95**
AMD Phenom II X4 B93 3,131 NA
AMD Phenom II X4 810 3,128 $115.99**
AMD Athlon II X3 460 3,122 $89.99*
Intel Xeon E5504 @ 2.00GHz 3,108 $238.99*
AMD Phenom II X4 910e 3,102 $197.39*
Intel Core i3 550 @ 3.20GHz 3,090 $119.99*
AMD Phenom 9950 Quad-Core 3,066 $156.99**
AMD Athlon X3 450 3,064 $78.99**
AMD Phenom II X4 805 3,051 $173.99**
Intel Xeon X3220 @ 2.40GHz 3,048 $298.95**
AMD Phenom FX-5000 Quad-Core 3,037 NA
AMD Phenom II X4 900e 2,997 NA
Intel Core2 Quad Q9000 @ 2.00GHz 2,995 $389.00*
AMD Athlon II X4 620 2,989 $89.00**
Intel Core2 Quad Q6600 @ 2.40GHz 2,983 $398.95**
AMD Phenom 9850 Quad-Core 2,970 $110.00**
AMD Athlon II X4 615e 2,969 $153.48*
Intel Core i5-2415M @ 2.30GHz 2,966 NA
AMD Athlon II X3 455 2,963 $77.99*
Intel Xeon E5405 @ 2.00GHz 2,959 $349.95*
Intel Core i7 640M @ 2.80GHz 2,946 NA
AMD Phenom II X4 905e 2,940 $194.46**
AMD Opteron 6134 2,938 $528.00*
AMD Phenom II X3 740 2,909 $88.99**
Intel Core i7-2617M @ 1.50GHz 2,899 NA
Intel Xeon E5345 @ 2.33GHz 2,892 $798.95**
Quad-Core AMD Opteron 2356 2,891 NA
Intel Core i5 580M @ 2.67GHz 2,856 $280.53**
Intel Core i3 540 @ 3.07GHz 2,845 $95.01*
AMD Athlon II X3 450 2,804 $74.99*
AMD A6-3500 APU with Radeon HD Graphics 2,804 $97.27*
Intel Core i7 620M @ 2.67GHz 2,797 $332.00**
AMD Phenom 9750 Quad-Core 2,789 $109.99**
AMD Athlon II X4 610e 2,787 $138.13*
AMD Athlon II X4 631 Quad-Core 2,764 $87.09*
AMD Phenom II N970 Quad-Core 2,762 NA
AMD Phenom II X920 Quad-Core 2,750 NA
Intel Pentium G850 @ 2.90GHz 2,744 $145.25**
AMD Phenom II X4 B15e 2,744 NA
Intel Core i5 480M @ 2.67GHz 2,741 NA
Intel Core i3-2330M @ 2.20GHz 2,728 NA
AMD Athlon II X3 445 2,725 $82.50*
Intel Core i3 530 @ 2.93GHz 2,723 $129.99*
Intel Core i5 560M @ 2.67GHz 2,690 $236.40*
Intel Xeon X3210 @ 2.13GHz 2,687 $214.99**
AMD Phenom 9750B Quad-Core 2,671 NA
AMD Athlon II X4 600e 2,667 $130.23**
Intel Xeon X5260 @ 3.33GHz 2,663 $851.00**
AMD Athlon II X4 605e 2,660 $139.99**
Intel Core2 Duo E8600 @ 3.33GHz 2,654 $307.29**
AMD Phenom 9650 Quad-Core 2,648 $110.00**
Quad-Core AMD Opteron 1352 2,646 $135.99**
Quad-Core AMD Opteron 2380 2,640 $391.06**
Quad-Core AMD Opteron 1356 2,633 $211.80**
Intel Core i7-2655LE @ 2.20GHz 2,632 NA
Intel Pentium G840 @ 2.80GHz 2,622 $83.00**
AMD Phenom II X3 720 2,614 $74.99*
Intel Core i5 460M @ 2.53GHz 2,603 NA
Intel Core i3-2310M @ 2.10GHz 2,603 NA
Quad-Core AMD Opteron 1354 2,598 $309.97**
AMD Phenom II X3 715 2,589 $84.99**
AMD Athlon II X3 435 2,586 $69.99**
Intel Xeon E5335 @ 2.00GHz 2,564 $113.74*
AMD Athlon II X3 440 2,562 $64.99**
AMD Phenom II X3 B75 2,559 NA
AMD Phenom II N950 Quad-Core 2,550 NA
AMD Phenom 9550 Quad-Core 2,546 $99.97**
Intel Xeon L5320 @ 1.86GHz 2,545 NA
AMD Athlon II X4 6400e 2,534 NA
AMD Phenom 9600B Quad-Core 2,521 $147.19**
AMD Phenom II X3 B73 2,


----------



## MaskedGamer

....................


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaskedGamer;15410889*
> Alas, I admit it I couldn't wait for the egg. I feel that they will push the date back again. As you saw by my previous post I have all the parts all I was waiting for was this case. I have custom modding to do before I build the PC.
> 
> Pictures to follow.


I resemble that remark... Me too







.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaskedGamer;15410889*
> Alas, I admit it I couldn't wait for the egg. I feel that they will push the date back again. As you saw by my previous post I have all the parts all I was waiting for was this case. I have custom modding to do before I build the PC.
> 
> Pictures to follow.


Did you buy that case..??


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;15409133*
> Our FIRST TRUE TROOPER..
> Congratulation..
> 
> Calado90 World's first CMSTC MEMBER..
> Welcome












Had mine for a couple weeks now.


----------



## DireLeon2010

This one would blend better IMHO.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi;15414870*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had mine for a couple weeks now.


Yeah he did! WTHeck?!


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi;15414870*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had mine for a couple weeks now.


Hey 'U'... I was going to say something but I figured you would have seen it.. CTM is CMSTC first official Case holding member. Second is Calado 90!!!!








Sorry for the Mix up there CTM!!!!







I think we all get a little excited when someone gets a Trooper case, since we're all waiting on one from Pre-Order....

Here is our Club Sig everyone:



PHP:


[URL=http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/1104349-cooler-master-storm-trooper-club.html]:gunner2:The CM Storm Trooper Club [IMG alt="gunner2.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/gunner2.gif[/IMG][/URL]

It's also in my first post on Pg.1#....







Wear it Proud!!!


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;15416170*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one would blend better IMHO.


Thats like what I tried to describe a couple pages ago. If I could do a decent window job, thats what I would do.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calado90;15409058*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now some temps


Now there you go. Finally some Tech Spec from a owner!!!








Again, 'Calado 90'; Really sorry about the mix up in placement on who owned a 'Trooper' First. 'CTM' was the Official 'First' owner!!! You Sir are the Second...
Either way,







you guys are having fun with your new chassis and I'm still sitting on my hands.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Dedicated to the Brotherly Leader and Leader and Guide to the Revolution

[ame="



]


----------



## Calado90

I'm not worried about being the first or the second. I love my case thats enought


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calado90;15418250*
> I'm not worried about being the first or the second. I love my case thats enought


That's the spirit!









And enjoy your case.









Thanks for the photos and temps.


----------



## MaskedGamer

.........


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaskedGamer;15419086*
> Maybe


As we are all friends and want to stay that way my in kind observation of this NOT meant to be offensive in any way:

I see nothing wrong with you buying/winning that case (if you did) as it's your money afterall.

But anyone who "rubs it in" (subjective to the reader of course) that's another story IMHO.

Maybe you could have said "I purchased/won the case, can't wait to get it and will post photos" (if you bought it) - something to that tone would've been much more widely accepted IMHO.

Hope that if you won that case that we'll see it here.


----------



## MaskedGamer

.........


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaskedGamer*


Maybe

















I responded to you without any snide after your original response above which seemed questionable of a snide remark. Why couldn't you have said "yes" without the "







" or "maybe" that made that post quite negative at least in my eyes and suspect many others reading it. Your personal life and tone shouldn't come into play when responding to the great people here IMHO.

I was hoping that you won the case but again a response like you gave doesn't come as too friendly but instead controversial. After reading your post I say you need to maybe calm down and to not make my comments much bigger than what they are - that is all and the end of discussion of this subject by me at least.

*Now to the thread topic at hand:*
Looking forward to see your case and build with it in this thread.


----------



## Xyrate

Oh NewEgg... Why are you still only on Pre-Order for the Trooper


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyrate*


Oh NewEgg... Why are you still only on Pre-Order for the Trooper































I know it's like a tease right?









You can look at it but not touch.









Don't fret the date will come soon enough.


----------



## Calado90

New pics added


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;15435889*
> I know it's like a tease right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can look at it but not touch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't fret the date will come soon enough.


Haha totally... they are just playing with my emotions







Can't wait for the day they start shipping


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calado90;15418250*
> I'm not worried about being the first or the second. I love my case thats enought


Well, I'm glad your not worried about being first... Because it really don't mean squat to anyone except 'Unimatrixzero' and Me.....








I'm also glad for you that you finally got your 'Trooper' & you love it...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calado90;15436655*
> New pics added


Please, with all Respect Calado90, if you can; place your photos in your post's as you go along.
You can even create a Link in your sig of a photo album in 'PhotoBucket', 'Imageshack' or even a photo album in your profile, here on 'OCN'....

If the post your placing them in get's to filled up, ' Unimatrixzero' will eventually ask you to link them anyway you see fit... It helps from any one post getting to filled up and shifting the entire thread...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;15435388*
> Oh NewEgg... Why are you still only on Pre-Order for the Trooper


NewEgg isn't the only site that still has the Trooper on pre-order.
PC Case Gear
just came off pre-order yesterday.. If you would like to order a Trooper Chassis from Melbourne, Australia; have at it!!!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaskedGamer;15429991*
> .


Ok, I apologize for cutting out your post.... but that crap is just too long to 'QUOTE' & Re-post..............









All that just from someone asking if you bought that case or won it??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????









One thing is for certain. You sure had an eventful life!!!








G-D bless you.. I hope your happy with all that you have seen and done...








(( Don't Look or Sound like it ))^^^^^^^^^^^^^

As for not knowing who your are or do we know you; Well we do now, Don't WE!!!!!









Now, with all that stated from the other 'FOUNDER'; or should I say 'CO-FOUNDER' of this little club of our's. ((FOUNDER= Meaning= The guy's that created this thread first.....)) <<< & does this really mean anything??? Sure
does to the Admins of this site, 'OCN' and the people that care about their input they contribute to a certain subject.....

So please, with all do respect. Leave the personal ranting at the door before you come in...
We are all here to enjoy the subject of the New CM Chassis, The Storm Trooper. We are all here to talk about how we can make are new cases work better for our-selves, as well as other's...We are all here to help new comers
feel welcome and for them to move along nicely in their MODS.... AAAANNNNDDD what ever else you can think of that makes each one of us helpful to one & another........


----------



## unimatrixzero

Well I Will Be Taking possession of my Storm Trooper This Wednesday Via FED EX.. I bought one from a Tester and I am so Excited..


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


Well I Will Be Taking possession of my Storm Trooper This Wednesday Via FED EX.. I bought one from a Tester and I am so Excited..











What??? You can't do this to us!
















Otherwise FANTASTIC and CONGRATS!!!!!!!! Hope you got it at a great price and at least you the founder of this club will now have one.









Can't wait to see what you'll do with it that's for sure!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Thanks Nick.. I am looking forward to building it..


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaskedGamer;15429991*
> I must say I'm perplexed as to why I feel compelled to respond to this comment. Perhaps its the subtle undertones or snide sarcasm. But since we are "all friends and want to stay that way" I will give MHO.
> 
> First, I want to thank unimatrixzero for creating this very nice and informative thread for the free exchange of comments, thoughts, and ideas regarding the Cooler Master Storm Trooper. As well as apologize if my response is a little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That being said, let me now move on to the remarks of my new friend. I must say that I am humbled to have a friend of with over 1,253 IHOP's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (suddenly I have a craving for pancakes) take the time to share his OP's with someone who has only 4 OP's.
> 
> Please note that the following is NOT meant to be offensive in any way, that is however subjective to the reader of course.
> 
> Let me start by asking some simple questions.
> 
> *Do you know me, let's see?*
> 
> Ever lived for most of your life in what would be considered by most to be a slum?
> 
> _I have, have you?_
> 
> Ever gone days without eating because food was less important than alcohol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to your parents?
> 
> _I have, have you?_
> 
> Ever get thrown out of your house on your 18th birthday because your parents wanted their personal lives back?
> 
> _I have, have you?_
> 
> Ever have three jobs at "one time" in order to provide for your family?
> 
> _I have, have you?_
> 
> Ever have to leave College shy of your degree because the needs of your family came first?
> 
> _I have, have you?_
> 
> Ever taken the time to work with organizations that help children with special needs? (such as Autism or juvenile diabetes)
> 
> _I have, have you?_
> 
> Ever taken the time to support such organizations as the Red Cross, Salvation Army, and Goodwill? (other than tossing in a few coins around the holidays)
> 
> _I have, have you?_
> 
> Ever walked off the line while waiting for your "cappuccino" to ask the man picking through the trash outside looking for food to come inside and have a real meal and tell the manager to give him whatever he wants and to treat the man with respect?
> 
> _I have, have you?_
> 
> Ever paid for someone's (that you didn't know) meal at a restaurant either because they were in financial need, or because they deserve our respect (I.E. Law Enforcement, Fire Fighter, or Military) and leaving without them ever knowing who you were?
> 
> _I have, have you?_
> 
> Ever cut through three lanes of busy rush hour interstate traffic to help a injured motorist that was just involved in a car accident as hundreds if not thousands drove by without so much as a passing glance?
> 
> _I have, have you?_
> 
> Ever stepped forward and put yourself in harms way to stand up for someone (you didn't know) that couldn't stand up for themselves?
> 
> _I have, have you?_
> 
> Ever learn CPR just because if you were ever in a position to help someone you could, and as a result helped a toddler that was chocking with an obstructed airway?
> 
> _I have, have you?_
> 
> Ever found and returned a purse or wallet with amounts such as $4,000, $1,500, or $500 to the owner and refused a reward, because it was the right thing to do even though you only had $20.00 to your name?
> 
> _I have, have you?_
> 
> Truth be told I'm no saint nor can I walk on water. I have not had what most would call a privileged life. I have never complained, begged for help, nor wished ill will on those who were more fortunate than myself. I strived to better myself and the life of my family. I have worked very hard for the things I have. All of my four children will be going to a four year University paid for by yours truly, because our children should never have to know about or endure the same things we had to.
> 
> As for the "anyone who rubs it in". It was not meant as such, nor should it have been taken in such a way. However, I feel I have earned the right to buy things for myself without having to feel bad or apologize to anyone for doing so.
> 
> IMHO you should keep YHO to yourself when it comes to issues and people to whom you know little or nothing about.
> 
> Regarding the comments "If you bought it" and "Hope that if you won that case".
> 
> They say a picture is worth a thousand words.


Tongue in cheek remarks are normal around here.. Wow.. You got the case.. Great for you.. I am very happy that you bought it. But why did you loose your treasure in the process? What a wonderful load of Treasure you had saved up and then you wasted them by telling us here on this little Thread. I am so sorry that they are all gone now. You have gotten my utmost sorrowful prayers for what you have gone through and the loss you have just encountered..

I also bought one too.. Getting it Wednesday.. I got it from a tester that sells his stuff after he is done testing it. I got it for a good price too. Better than retail. So I have more money to mod it.

I know you have learned to endure and I even understand why you wanted to unload all that.. I really think that these things can do two things to you.

Make you an Exceptional Dad, Husband, Friend, and Worker.

or it can do the opposite. That is all up to you. We wage war with our cimcumstances or we let them distroy us. You seem to be a fighter and you will be just fine. God Bless.

Remember That Pride goes both toward the negitive and the positive. Believing that your life was harder than any of us here is not a fair assumption. You are not Rich in Circumstances. We have all fought the war of life. Especially those who had it made and never had to work for anything. Those are condemed to make the worst mistakes possible.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;15416170*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one would blend better IMHO.


Yea.. I also liked that little part on the bottom that Rogue came up with.. I am doing something similar to this on the Cobra Build.. But I don't want too much window size and i am doing real glass tinted with Automotive window tint.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


Well I Will Be Taking possession of my Storm Trooper This Wednesday Via FED EX.. I bought one from a Tester and I am so Excited..


 Congratulation's Brother!!!








Very cool 'U'!!!!!!!!!!!! Well, have fun with it and enjoy it in good health!!!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickt1862*


What??? You can't do this to us!
















Otherwise FANTASTIC and CONGRATS!!!!!!!! Hope you got it at a great price and at least you the founder of this club will now have one.









Can't wait to see what you'll do with it that's for sure!










 Right!!!







I'd love to see what 'U' will do with this chassis...

'AND' Nick???







I also just wanted to say 'Thank You' Brother...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyrate*


Haha totally... they are just playing with my emotions







Can't wait for the day they start shipping










 I hear that Bud!!!














it just suck's to wait for something you want so bad...







But this is the feeling that helps me stay young......


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


Right!!!







I'd love to see what 'U' will do with this chassis...

'AND' Nick???







I also just wanted to say 'Thank You' Brother...










If I ever purchased that chassis my hardware would "get lost" inside it.
















And you're quite welcome brother.


----------



## unimatrixzero

I know that feeling.. I built a 775 with a 6600 Core 2 Quad with a Mini ATX inside a CM Cosmos S.. It looks so small in there.


----------



## CTM Audi

AAHHHH! Im blinded from the non-black interior


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*


AAHHHH! Im blinded from the non-black interior



























But it does look good, sometimes I think having a black interior is overrated and nowadays the non-black silverish interior is underrated.


----------



## CTM Audi

Im stuck with black for life. I remember that old Rocketfish branded LianLi case that bestbuy had for $25 a few years back. First thing I did was tear it down and paint it flat black.

I like the black cause it gives more "effect" to the look, and more of a "glow" when using LEDs. The silver cases show the wires more, and have a reflective effect on LEDs.

Also, back to the Trooper, another one of my rubber gromets ripped off today just from laying it down on its back during a mobo install. The 24pin cable moved a little bit and tore it off. I wonder if there is a way to get thicker ones somewhere, or if they are covered by CM under the warranty.


----------



## GoodInk

I'd try CM, maybe if enough people complain they might get better ones. I can't believe they cheaped out on the grommets after making everything on this case top notch.


----------



## ThaSpacePope

It looks great but I'd prefer HAF X mahself.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*


AAHHHH! Im blinded from the non-black interior










That is not mine.. its just a google of the closest I coud get to what mine looks like. And there s not window in the Cosmos S so painting the interior is kind of a Mute issue..










Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickt1862*


















But it does look good, sometimes I think having a black interior is overrated and nowadays the non-black silverish interior is underrated.










I would like to see pure copper insides like that special edition Lian Li a few years back. Now that was a Case. One of the Classics.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


I'd try CM, maybe if enough people complain they might get better ones. I can't believe they cheaped out on the grommets after making everything on this case top notch.


Yea.. I have heard about the Rubber and I think I am going to slice some larger slits in them to keep them from breaking but I am sure we can by some Corsair Grommets .. We will see Soon..

If this don't work out we can always get a set of these. 

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThaSpacePope*


It looks great but I'd prefer HAF X mahself.










The haf X family lives down the block some.. I think you got the wrong Address.. Have a nice day.. Come back now.. Ya. hear....


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;15453170*
> I know that feeling.. I built a 775 with a 6600 Core 2 Quad with a Mini ATX inside a CM Cosmos S.. It looks so small in there.


Beautiful Mod 'U'!!!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;15453876*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it does look good, sometimes I think having a black interior is overrated and nowadays the non-black silverish interior is underrated.


AGREED...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi;15454378*
> Im stuck with black for life. I remember that old Rocketfish branded LianLi case that bestbuy had for $25 a few years back. First thing I did was tear it down and paint it flat black.
> 
> I like the black cause it gives more "effect" to the look, and more of a "glow" when using LEDs. The silver cases show the wires more, and have a reflective effect on LEDs.
> 
> Also, back to the Trooper, another one of my rubber gromets ripped off today just from laying it down on its back during a mobo install. The 24pin cable moved a little bit and tore it off. I wonder if there is a way to get thicker ones somewhere, or if they are covered by CM under the warranty.


Your reason's are my reason's!!! I'm staying black... Once you go black, you never go back!!! LOL....









I would contact Cooler Master, talk to a sales rep or even contact a member her on OCN,, His name is 'CM MR HAF'... He's a regional sales mangr. at CM.
He might be able to help. He's the rep that came into 'CMSSC' and ask all of us our opinion on a New developed 'SCOUT'...







Nothing wrong with trying...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;15454574*
> I'd try CM, maybe if enough people complain they might get better ones. I can't believe they cheaped out on the grommets after making everything on this case top notch.


'GOODINK'; good to see you brother!!! Agreed, about the grommets... But oh well.. It's just a grommet, but it still suck's...







I'm sure if 'CTM Audi' try's to contact CM.. Their customer service is pritty good with the public!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThaSpacePope;15455221*
> It looks great but I'd prefer HAF X mahself.


Then that's what you should stay with if that's what you like... You HAF'ER!!!! LOL:lachen:
Agreeing with 'U'.. Wrong address bud!!!!


----------



## Rogue1266

WE JUST HIT 20,000 Views!!!!!!!!


----------



## unimatrixzero

I like this set of grommets too.


----------



## unimatrixzero

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXSOD1N5lR4[/ame[/URL]]





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hP0kWqJJZa4&feature=related[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## Mkilbride

So I was debating between this, a HAF-932(but I'd have to buy air filters,), and a HAF-X.

The 932 without air filters sucks, but you can buy high quality HAF-X like ones for 60$.

The HAF-X is 10$ more than the StormTrooper, BUT it has free shipping, while the Storm Trooper has 20$ shipping. So in the end, the HAF-X comes out 10$ cheaper.

I really, really, really, love the look of the StormTrooper, and everything about it. Suggestions, gents?


----------



## CTM Audi

Id say if you plan to have a big water loop, go with the HAF-X. If you need space for lots of drives or something and will be using either air, or a basic loop, then the Storm Trooper.

As much as Im liking the case, Im having a really hard time trying to plan my loop. It just isnt really designed for large water setups.


----------



## GoodInk

I think both are good for water, the Trooper is can hold 2x240 + a 120 rads with out any mods. With modding (or wait until they come out with the bracket) a third 240 in the HDD area.


----------



## Mkilbride

Getting the DH-14, so air cooling. Seems the Troopa is the way to go.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Can we say OVERKILL..
I thought we could..










Interesting note. They did invert the side panel and made the cutout for the window on the same place where the Air input vent would be..


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride;15456899*
> So I was debating between this, a HAF-932(but I'd have to buy air filters,), and a HAF-X.
> 
> The 932 without air filters sucks, but you can buy high quality HAF-X like ones for 60$.
> 
> The HAF-X is 10$ more than the StormTrooper, BUT it has free shipping, while the Storm Trooper has 20$ shipping. So in the end, the HAF-X comes out 10$ cheaper.
> 
> I really, really, really, love the look of the StormTrooper, and everything about it. Suggestions, gents?


Haf X









CM Storm Trooper









I would have to say this. The STORM Series is built on a military theme. No wasted space available. If you want space galore then don't get the Scout or the Trooper.. Get the Ginormous Haf X.. But if you want a big case that is not too big, with handles for easily portablity, and plenty of room for everything you need then the Trooper is for you. The trooper is a culmulation of ideas from owners. It is a custom. Its not for everyone but it is for us.. We love it.








*Play with the Best.. Die like the Rest.*


----------



## Mkilbride

I do love the handle and where stuff is put, it looks alot better. Just wish Newegg had free Shipping for it also.

I so want the Storm Trooper, I must,.


----------



## Wbroach23

I may get One of these cases and transfer my current stuff to it and put My 990FX Build in my HAF i just really like the way this looks


----------



## unimatrixzero

I have Pictures... Cobra Build to come..


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride;15461318*
> I do love the handle and where stuff is put, it looks alot better. Just wish Newegg had free Shipping for it also.
> 
> I so want the Storm Trooper, I must,.


The bottom of the handle is so soft too.. you can hold onto it for hours with out buggering your hands up..


----------



## Calado90

Well people i just came here to say that my trooper is broken. The fan controler and ked controler just stop work from nothing :'(


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;15462616*
> I have Pictures... Cobra Build to come..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;15462629*
> The bottom of the handle is so soft too.. you can hold onto it for hours with out buggering your hands up..


BEEEEEEEEEEEUUUUUUUUUUUUTEEEEEEFULLLLLLLLL!









What are you trying to do make me jealous?









Enjoy it in great health brother!


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calado90;15463346*
> Well people i just came here to say that my trooper is broken. The fan controler and ked controler just stop work from nothing :'(



















So sorry that happened!









Time for an RMA I'm afraid.


----------



## Calado90

The Cm logo leds are with the red light and the part of controler leds just dont light up. the fans are spining at max and the front fan leds are working too. I don´t go to RMA the case its just to much work.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calado90;15463509*
> The Cm logo leds are with the red light and the part of controler leds just dont light up. the fans are spining at max and the front fan leds are working too. I don´t go to RMA the case its just to much work.


You don't RMA the entire case just the part(s) affected - they might send you an entire top with all the attributes.


----------



## Mkilbride

Ok, I just a job, so yeah, def going to grab one of these. Sorry HAF-X, the Storm Trooper calls to me, in my sleep.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calado90;15463346*
> Well people i just came here to say that my trooper is broken. The fan controler and ked controler just stop work from nothing :'(


You really need to check your PSU connector going into the control unit and the Molex connector to another Molex. and Check the four Ground wires on the side of the green controller Panel.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;15463416*
> BEEEEEEEEEEEUUUUUUUUUUUUTEEEEEEFULLLLLLLLL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you trying to do make me jealous?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy it in great health brother!


no I just wanted to do some myth busting on the Case.. It is bigger than most people think.. Its almost the size of the Haf X inside. It is very large and I don't see a problem with any kind of Mod you want to do with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calado90;15463509*
> The Cm logo leds are with the red light and the part of controler leds just dont light up. the fans are spining at max and the front fan leds are working too. I don´t go to RMA the case its just to much work.


Okay.. before you send it off.. Check your four ground wires that go to that top part of the controller. It sounds like a wiring problem or a bad ground so check the two grounds on one side and then the other two on the other side of the Control unit and make sure that they are plugged in and tightened well.

I would RMA the entire case if I were you. If you get to the point that you don't know what to do.. Then RMA the entire case unless you threw away the box and the styrofoam. If you did.. Then contact the Cooler Master Site and contact customer Support. They will send you a new control unit.

But it sounds like a loose connection from the PSU or a Bad Ground that is your major Problem.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride;15465026*
> Ok, I just got a job, so yeah, def going to grab one of these. Sorry HAF-X, the Storm Trooper calls to me, in my sleep.


You are gonna love this case.. It is so nice you won't believe it.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride;15465026*
> Ok, I just a job, so yeah, def going to grab one of these. Sorry HAF-X, the Storm Trooper calls to me, in my sleep.


Storm Trooper aka: Cooler Master to Mkilbride in his/her sleep: "Come to meeeeeeeee, come to meeeeeeeeeeee, COME TO MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!"







 j/k of course.

That case does have the looks for sure and hope you'll be able to pick this up soon, to see your photos here and be part of this upcoming great club but most importantly the people who make it up.


----------



## Mkilbride

No photos will be coming if I do, cause no camera. Still, I'm so tempted to do the Newegg "Buy it now, pay later" thing, pay it back in 3 months and no interest. My rational side that has seen tons of TV specials and movies says, don't do it, you fool.

My rational / yet incredibly excited side is saying "YOU'LL HAVE THE MONEY EASILY BY THEN, DO IT NOW! DO IT NOW!"

So they conflict, somewhat. I guess the best thing really would be to wait.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride;15468178*
> No photos will be coming if I do, cause no camera. Still, I'm so tempted to do the Newegg "Buy it now, pay later" thing, pay it back in 3 months and no interest. My rational side that has seen tons of TV specials and movies says, don't do it, you fool.
> 
> My rational / yet incredibly excited side is saying "YOU'LL HAVE THE MONEY EASILY BY THEN, DO IT NOW! DO IT NOW!"
> 
> So they conflict, somewhat. I guess the best thing really would be to wait.


Lets put it this way: There's more important things in life and awaiting for when your time is right makes sense and not "the end of the world" if it doesn't happen now as it's only a case. (To the rest reading this: Sorry guys this is reality in many peoples lives.







) IMHO it's also a good thing to invest in a digital camera (higher than 6.0 Megapixels) because sometimes when purchasing cases or whatnot the manufacturer "might" request photos when putting in for an RMA. It happened with me with Cooler Master when my 690 II Advanced case had a not so perfect left side panel in which they wanted photos to process the ERMA. Besides digital cameras are not that expensive and with the holiday shopping season coming upon us soon enough I bet you can pick one up cheap enough - just don't buy the "cheapest" garbage one that's all.









No offense question: Are you a Male or Female? Because by your name "bride" in it I can't be sure.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;15468365*
> Lets put it this way: There's more important things in life and awaiting for when your time is right makes sense and not "the end of the world" if it doesn't happen now as it's only a case. (To the rest reading this: Sorry guys this is reality in many peoples lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) IMHO it's also a good thing to invest in a digital camera (higher than 6.0 Megapixels) because sometimes when purchasing cases or whatnot the manufacturer "might" request photos when putting in for an RMA. It happened with me with Cooler Master when my 690 II Advanced case had a not so perfect left side panel in which they wanted photos to process the ERMA. Besides digital cameras are not that expensive and with the holiday shopping season coming upon us soon enough I bet you can pick one up cheap enough - just don't buy the "cheapest" garbage one that's all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No offense question: Are you a Male or Female? Because by your name "bride" in it I can't be sure.


So very true


----------



## GoodInk

Its on sale at newegg a day early!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119245


----------



## unimatrixzero

Doin My Window tonight... Tomorrow.. Well We will see.


----------



## Mkilbride

Are you on an enthusiast forum, telling people that there are more important things in life than PC Hardware? Some people are junkies about new car parts, or a tool set, new entertainment system. However, PC's are all that in one, how could you not freaking be obsessive with that?









And I'm a guy, Kilbride Irish, it's my last name. Why you going ugly green? lol.

I wish Newegg had free shipping for it, like they do for the HAF-X. That'd knock another 20$ off my bill, which would be killer...

As for Camera, I guess this would be good? Cheapest / High quality one I could find:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16830244105


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;15468959*
> Doin My Window tonight... Tomorrow.. Well We will see.










Nice Job Boss!!!!







Rep+ for you Sir!!!

What made you go with the bottom cut-out????


----------



## Mkilbride

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.759936

Check out this combo, BF3 nuts. CM Case + BF3 LE for only 30$. I must have it before the deal expires.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;15468959*
> Doin My Window tonight... Tomorrow.. Well We will see.


Ok, I was wrong about the little cut-out. It doesn't look bad. Awesome in fact.

Also....dammit! Why does Newegg always do this to me. NO MONEY!









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231445&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL102711&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL102711-_-EMC-102711-Index-_-DesktopMemory-_-20231445-L0A


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride;15470003*
> Are you on an enthusiast forum, telling people that there are more important things in life than PC Hardware? Some people are junkies about new car parts, or a tool set, new entertainment system. However, PC's are all that in one, how could you not freaking be obsessive with that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm a guy, Kilbride Irish, it's my last name. Why you going ugly green? lol.
> 
> I wish Newegg had free shipping for it, like they do for the HAF-X. That'd knock another 20$ off my bill, which would be killer...
> 
> As for Camera, I guess this would be good? Cheapest / High quality one I could find:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16830244105


You have a great sense of humor - I like it.







I'll







to that.









Even a PC junkie needs "mooola" meaning $$ to purchase parts unless people in your neighborhood throw out useful parts on the curb.









As for your name - that's quite cool.







And green is a great color that even Nvidia edition cases are themed with.







And me part Italian (my parents are from there and I was born in the USA) I guess my colors could be either







or







lol!!









Don't fret as I would guess within time in the coming months someone will have a good sale on this case - just not right now as it's too new. That's unless you want to work another job to pay for this case now.









As for the camera - I don't know how good that camera is though the price is good. I have a Casio 8.1 megapixel camera no longer made.
*
"http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboD...t=Combo.759936

Check out this combo, BF3 nuts. CM Case + BF3 LE for only 30$. I must have it before the deal expires."*

Looks like you'll be working a second job then - lol! j/k


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266;15471284*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Job Boss!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rep+ for you Sir!!!
> 
> What made you go with the bottom cut-out????


I second this - then again what else would you expect from the boss other than the best?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride;15470003*
> Are you on an enthusiast forum, telling people that there are more important things in life than PC Hardware? Some people are junkies about new car parts, or a tool set, new entertainment system. However, PC's are all that in one, how could you not freaking be obsessive with that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm a guy, Kilbride Irish, it's my last name. Why you going ugly green? lol.
> 
> I wish Newegg had free shipping for it, like they do for the HAF-X. That'd knock another 20$ off my bill, which would be killer...
> 
> As for Camera, I guess this would be good? Cheapest / High quality one I could find:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16830244105


I would say maybe this is a Casual Obsession.. I do need to have a sale to recoup some money.. I am so Broke I crackle when I walk.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266;15471284*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Job Boss!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rep+ for you Sir!!!
> 
> What made you go with the bottom cut-out????


You know what made me go with that bottom cut out.. That was your Idear boss... You thought of it and I ran with it.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;15471915*
> Ok, I was wrong about the little cut-out. It doesn't look bad. Awesome in fact.
> 
> Also....dammit! Why does Newegg always do this to me. NO MONEY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231445&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL102711&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL102711-_-EMC-102711-Index-_-DesktopMemory-_-20231445-L0A


I was scared of that cut out too.. but it actually equals out the cases look.. Today the Snake Skin goes on..









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;15472647*
> I second this - then again what else would you expect from the boss other than the best?


Thanks for setting my bar so High.. the bad thing about Great Exspectations are trying to live up to them.. I will do my best.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Oh.. Just a note on cutting.. I Came Dangerously Close to the line up part of the inside panel.. So watch your cut. don't get too close to the edge or your Toast..


----------



## Mkilbride

Quote:


> say whatever you want i still think the storm trooper looks like something a 13 yearold would want


- YouTube comment. Destroy him, he says his COSMOS S is Stainless Steel(It's not.), and that this is toyish.


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;15468959*
> Doin My Window tonight... Tomorrow.. Well We will see.


Hey hey, look who got the new case!!!








I have been busy, so not around much,..but I like what I am seeing!!!









Don't rush it!, take your time and enjoy!!!







, This can be a very therapeutic time..
darn that thing is sooo huge


----------



## fuel110

You're about to see some pretty serious graphics come outta this. Just spent the afternoon working on it.


----------



## unimatrixzero

The Cobra comes out to Play.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;15478387*
> The Cobra comes out to Play.


Looking great!







A little at a time.......steady as the Cobra goes.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

dude...that is sickkkkkkkkkkkk

great work !!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Thank's Guys. It was a very scary experience doing the colors and the Photoshop work. The Wonderful People at RadioActive Masks In Pelham Alabama are very experienced but computer Cases are not thier mainstay so My buddy that did it did an Awesome Job putting the Skin colors and shading together.. They are great.


----------



## fuel110

All in all it was a fun project, much out of the norm for me lol. Don't think you or I expected for you to walk in with an idea and walk out with a completed project.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;14752186*
> Top Troopers Mods


That is just Smoken 'HOT'!!!! Love that skin... That is some sweet Stuff!!!
Great,Great Idea there 'U'... Talk about something working perfect together...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuel110;15481683*
> All in all it was a fun project, much out of the norm for me lol. Don't think you or I expected for you to walk in with an idea and walk out with a completed project.


Beautiful work man!!! Just Beautiful!!!







and 'WELCOME' to CMSTC!!!!


----------



## Rogue1266

I just can't get over how beautiful this case looks!!!















I take my 'HAT' off to both of you
















This baby is going to pull them right into CMSTC!!! 'U'...


----------



## Rogue1266

The Cooler Master Storm Trooper Club ( 1 2 3 4 5 ... Last Page)
unimatrixzero
2 Minutes Ago
by Rogue1266
Replies: 400/ Views: 21,930
WOW, in such short time! 'WOW'







----







stuff!!!


----------



## fuel110

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266;15481980*
> I just can't get over how beautiful this case looks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take my 'HAT' off to both of you


Thanks, this was one of the few projects that really peaked my interest. It's not often that I get to stretch my artistic muscles and collaborate with someone who actually has a good idea. This wasn't just another "hey can you put some played out carbon-fiber all over my Dell so I can be cool" projects. The ideas and the colors are completely his, I just worked as the medium to bring them into the real world. A purely unique design. I'm looking forward to our next project.









Edit: this is a must see in person case as well. The pictures do not do it justice at all. The colors are so rich and the texture of the material matches the texture of the metal perfectly. I dare say, graphically this is the most well put together builds in existence.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuel110;15482099*
> Thanks, this was one of the few projects that really peaked my interest. It's not often that I get to stretch my artistic muscles and collaborate with someone who actually has a good idea. This wasn't just another "hey can you put some played out carbon-fiber all over my Dell so I can be cool" projects. The ideas and the colors are completely his, I just worked as the medium to bring them into the real world. A purely unique design. I'm looking forward to our next project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: this is a must see in person case as well. The pictures do not do it justice at all. The colors are so rich and the texture of the material matches the texture of the metal perfectly. I dare say, graphically this is the most well put together builds in existence.










You guy's made it work!............................................................
I mean that skin looks so good, it look's painted on there!!!








Beautiful work you do sir!!! G-D Bless:thumbsups

Well, since your on OCN now, maybe you should start you own thread on 'SKINNING'!!! Post up a little of your work. Do a 'How too' post.. You got one of my best friend's there with you!!! He is just great at what he does...
You guys might just have a 'GREAT COLLABORATION'!!!!















Welcome again to 'CMSTC' and 'OCN'!!!!







& Thank You!!!
It's a good thing to have professionals around!!!!


----------



## fuel110

I'd rather stay out of the lime light. I'd rather be the figure in the background that makes things work. If anyone wants a case customized they should see my friend who envisioned all this. It would be too difficult for the public to deal with me directly ad my schedule is always so tight. As for how to's, I wouldn't be comfortable trying to do a wright up because 99% of the graphic shops out there do not use materials that are on the level with what I use. I don't want to be responsible for someone unknowingly getting ripped off by joe blows sign shop. My suggestion if you have a project, contact unimatrixzero and have him deal with me. He's the retailer, I'm the manufacturer so to speak.




























:h34r-smi:sniper:


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuel110;15482850*
> I'd rather stay out of the lime light. I'd rather be the figure in the background that makes things work. If anyone wants a case customized they should see my friend who envisioned all this. It would be too difficult for the public to deal with me directly ad my schedule is always so tight. As for how to's, I wouldn't be comfortable trying to do a wright up because 99% of the graphic shops out there do not use materials that are on the level with what I use. I don't want to be responsible for someone unknowingly getting ripped off by joe blows sign shop. My suggestion if you have a project, contact unimatrixzero and have him deal with me. He's the retailer, I'm the manufacturer so to speak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h34r-smi:sniper:


Understood!!!







Oh, I will be contacting 'U'!!!
One question; do you design the skin's???? Patterns, Color's, Emblem's & ECT...????
If so, we will be talking soon enough!!!


----------



## CTM Audi

So are those windows actual windows, or just cut holes?


----------



## unimatrixzero

I am floored. Amazed. STunned. Fuel. Its you.. Wow.. This project was so killer. I loved working with you and thanks for giving me some credit for your stunning work. Humilty is the Hieght of Sucess.. You hit a home run today and there are alot of people seeing what you can do.. Thanks Fuel. Rocker, and all my besties.. You guys freakin Rock and this club is gonna be awesome.

ohh.. Audi.. I haven't windowed them yet. The build is still only a quarter the way done. But I have got a vinyl guy that is Amazing and a part of the CMSTC Team. He just Made the Roster.


----------



## SkyKing20

Hi, I've got a problem with the new Cool Master Storm Trooper Case that I bought a couple of days ago.
I bought the case to upgrade an "older" computer. The motherboard is the Asus Maximus Extreme iX38 Socket 775 Motherboard, but I cannot connect the Fan LED cable 2 pin connector to any place on the motherboard because of this strange 2 pin plug design.

All the fans are spinning but no variable speed control of course due to the 2 pin connector not connected. And no LED lights of course. Can I get a plug adapter that connects to the Fan LED cable 2 pin connector which in turn connects to the motherboard or somewhere.

I love the case but hoping to get the LED lights and variable speed control working.

Kind regards SkyKing20


----------



## CTM Audi

You dont plug that in to a motherboard. The fans have two cables, one for power, and one for the LEDs. You plug them in to the wires from the control panel, then power the control panel via a normal 4 pin molex connector. Then the LED and controller buttons will work. But note the LED connectors only work with the fans that came with the case and wont work with others.


----------



## SkyKing20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi;15484174*
> You dont plug that in to a motherboard. The fans have two cables, one for power, and one for the LEDs. You plug them in to the wires from the control panel, then power the control panel via a normal 4 pin molex connector. Then the LED and controller buttons will work. But note the LED connectors only work with the fans that came with the case and wont work with others.


Many thanks buddy, you're a lifesaver. It works perfectly the two 120mm fans light up now and variable speed works as well.

Cheers and thanks again SkyKing20


----------



## fuel110

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266;15482955*
> Understood!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I will be contacting 'U'!!!
> One question; do you design the skin's???? Patterns, Color's, Emblem's & ECT...????
> If so, we will be talking soon enough!!!


This skin was designed completely from scratch. It started off as a Blank White square in Photoshop and we just tweaked away till we got the colors and scales just the way we wanted them.


----------



## nickt1862

What really gets my attention is the lower side panel between the lower part of where fans can be mounted and the oblong triangular cut how the pattern looking at it from front to rear flows like a "moving cobra".


----------



## fuel110

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;15487348*
> What really gets my attention is the lower side panel between the lower part of where fans can be mounted and the oblong triangular cut how the pattern looking at it from front to rear flows like a "moving cobra".


Good eye my friend. If you notice the scales are not tiled in a step and repeat fashion. We took special care to make sure the pattern was as "organic" as possible and not looking computer generated.

Edit: You need to get me a mouse over here so i car wrap it like a cobra's head... I think that'd be worth like a billion cool points lol


----------



## unimatrixzero

That Triangle was all Rogues Idea.. I just used it.. so Rogue gets credit on that.. it reminds me of the Raven Cases. In fact if I had the skills for it I would build a out crop there for effect.

Add your Ideas for Case Windows and mods here on this Post.



























And the Flow..That was definitely a Nessesity. It had to look like a real snake skin and not some mechanical Handbag Pattern.. I think we got it..


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;15487584*
> 
> And the Flow..That was definitely a Nessesity. It had to look like a real snake skin and not some mechanical Handbag Pattern.. I think we got it..


Well I saw it it but then again I'm pretty good at catching the details.

The average person = I wouldn't know.









GREAT WORK = now to always handle this cobra case with special gloves.


----------



## fuel110

Now I just need the mad scientist to build me a tuning computer to fit in a single din radio slot for my Monster GT...


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuel110;15488233*
> Now I just need the mad scientist to build me a tuning computer to fit in a single din radio slot for my Monster GT...


Its coming.. Not a problem..


----------



## unimatrixzero

So give me your honest opinion on this.. Thumbs up or down on this look instead of Tinted window.. Either is good.. I just have to decide.





































So Black out.. or Gold.. What is your opinion?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;15489499*
> So give me your honest opinion on this.. Thumbs up or down on this look instead of Tinted window.. Either is good.. I just have to decide.
> 
> So Black out.. or Gold.. What is your opinion?


Number one you have to like it first.

Now having said that what I suggest if it can be done is to continue the tinted color scheme onto that mesh. If you cannot do it the mesh the way it stands now is "just good" but again you have to like it though and IMHO it might be too bright a contrast against the rest of the panel - but that's my personal taste.

If all else fails then a tinted window.

Hopefully with more opinions you can make your own decision.

The case is a REAL GEM already.


----------



## CTM Audi

Yeah I would say black mesh to match the rest, or no mesh at all.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Number one you have to like it first.
> 
> Now having said that what I suggest if it can be done is to continue the tinted color scheme onto that mesh. If you cannot do it the mesh the way it stands now is "just good" but again you have to like it though and IMHO it might be too bright a contrast against the rest of the panel - but that's my personal taste.
> 
> If all else fails then a tinted window.
> 
> Hopefully with more opinions you can make your own decision.
> 
> The case is a REAL GEM already.


Quote:


> Yeah I would say black mesh to match the rest, or no mesh at all.


Thanks... I was thinking that too..

I am going Legal Tint with it.. Real Glass window.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;15489499*
> So give me your honest opinion on this.. Thumbs up or down on this look instead of Tinted window.. Either is good.. I just have to decide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Black out.. or Gold.. What is your opinion?


I bet that wrap looks 100 times better in person







As for the mesh, I use the gold only if you can replace the stock or paint to match(if you do this then try to find mesh like the stock stuff and make it gold) Then cut the vent area above the stock mesh and put in the same stuff.


----------



## GoodInk

Made a quick PS of what it might look like, but do it all with the same mesh, and cut the fan mounts out if you don't plan to use them. I like the mesh you have over the stock stuff. Make it a positive pressure case to push dust out.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;15491988*
> I bet that wrap looks 100 times better in person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the mesh, I use the gold only if you can replace the stock or paint to match(if you do this then try to find mesh like the stock stuff and make it gold) Then cut the vent area above the stock mesh and put in the same stuff.


I agree.. I was just trying to work with stuff that I already had lying around. But I have decided to go with Glass and Tinting it.



















This is way too getto for me.. but secretly it looks good.


----------



## GoodInk

I agree, all the same mesh or not at all.


----------



## the_entropy

Hey guys, I'm building a new computer, haven't done it in years since my old one kicked ass. Finding internal parts for the build has been easy, but finding a case has been overwhelming, I'm in between this one and the Thermaltake Overseer RX-I (smaller, lighter, correct placement of fan filters), but I like the looks and material of the trooper better. I got two questions for you trooper owners.
1. how heavy does the case feel? 30lbs for a case is alot, but it has a handle, how does it feel to transport it wth all the stuff inside? I go to some lan parties, not all the time, but I also move my computer desk from time to time, I dont want it to feel like a hassle.
2. How is it against dust? It has dust filters on the buttom and on the top, the top is pointless for me and for most people since it is usually setup as an exhaust, but I will have front side and buttom for intake, and front and side panels dont have filters, does it have something to protect the case against dust that I'm missing from pictures and reviews?

Thanks in advance, this is a new case and this forum is the only place I can really ask the owners for an honest opinion!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_entropy;15493013*
> Hey guys, I'm building a new computer, haven't done it in years since my old one kicked ass. Finding internal parts for the build has been easy, but finding a case has been overwhelming, I'm in between this one and the Thermaltake Overseer RX-I (smaller, lighter, correct placement of fan filters), but I like the looks and material of the trooper better. I got two questions for you trooper owners.
> 1. how heavy does the case feel? 30lbs for a case is alot, but it has a handle, how does it feel to transport it wth all the stuff inside? I go to some lan parties, not all the time, but I also move my computer desk from time to time, I dont want it to feel like a hassle.
> 2. How is it against dust? It has dust filters on the buttom and on the top, the top is pointless for me and for most people since it is usually setup as an exhaust, but I will have front side and buttom for intake, and front and side panels dont have filters, does it have something to protect the case against dust that I'm missing from pictures and reviews?
> 
> Thanks in advance, this is a new case and this forum is the only place I can really ask the owners for an honest opinion!


1. I don't have the Trooper, but I do have a Scout that is loaded with water cooling system and I would not even want to move this case with out the hand. I can not say on how the Trooper is balanced but from the reviews I have seen, they said it was well balance with the case looded up with parts. I would think the Trooper would be easier to move around than the Overseer from having owned PCs with and with out handles.

2. From the FAQ on the CM web site
Q. Are there removable dust filters? Where?
A. There are dust filters at every intake. One dust filter slides easily in and out of the back of the top of the case. The bottom holds two separate dust filters that slide out of the front and back of the bottom respectively. These bottom two dust filters catch dust from the power supply and bottom 2 x 120mm fan intakes. The 5.25" bay covers also function as removable filters. *The side panels have dust filters built-in that can be easily cleaned.*

FAQ can be found here
http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/landing/trooper/home.php?page=faq


----------



## firestorm1

sorry if this has been asked already, but how many 120mm fans can this case hold? im placing my order next friday and i already have 8 scythe GT's that ive collected over the months. they are laying around collecting dust, so i want to replace the fans that are in the case with the GT's. how many of them will i be able to use?

also, how many fans can that controller on the case support? CM's site was not clear about that or would i be better off getting a seperate controller for the fans?

thanks for whatever info you can provide.


----------



## unimatrixzero

it is heavy but it is not hard to transport the handle is large and stable and easy to manhandle.. 30 pounds is pretty stout but the center of gravity on the case is easy to handle.. I like it.


----------



## unimatrixzero

I think you are always better off with a seperate fan controller.. Always.. Because you wire it yourself.

But here is your Wire diagram for the Trooper.










It looks like 3 Light circuits and 3 Fan circuits.. If you are water cooling I would get at least a six fan controller or this sythe.


----------



## firestorm1

thanks. thatll come in handy. i wonder how hard it would be to sleeve those wires. ive got some extra sleeving and heatshrink leftover from my last psu job. anyone sleeved their wires yet?


----------



## unimatrixzero

I have sleeved many times but I want to do all individually next time
not just sleeving bundles this time but 16 or 18 gauge.. what would be the best to use for that?


----------



## firestorm1

i use 1/8" sleeving if im doing each inidividual wire on the psu.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Thanks... I was thinking that was the size to go with but it's hard to find.


----------



## firestorm1

just ordered this case a few minutes ago. should be here by friday or saturday. glad to be a part of the club. i will post pics after i get everything set up.


----------



## XeneX79

WOW! there's a few more pages here now than when I last visited this thread! (only a couple of days ago)

For the folks that messaged me back last time thanks, much appreciated the info.

I went and bought the trooper on pre-order last week, the ETA was supposed to be today but nope, it's been set back on the site I ordered it from! looks like I won't be seeing it for a little while yet.

Kudos to the guy's that already have this baby, I'm jealous as hell, but happy for you









Also, great work to unimatrixzero for the modding and fuel110 on the skin, it looks awesome! if I can get even a fraction of that quality when I start on mine then I'll be a happy bunny, good job


----------



## unimatrixzero

This case is so Full of Surprises. there is even a Strut in the center of the Drive bay to hold the case together.. If you decide to change your fans to face front this strut has to be removed. Easy.. Small screw on each side and its over.










This Case is made so nice.









The removable side panels that are for holding the Drive modules can be held down tightly with finger tight case screws but also with just a push.. There are very nice rubber stems that are made to hold them tight without needing to use any hardware.

This is an Awesome Case.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1;15521457*
> just ordered this case a few minutes ago. should be here by friday or saturday. glad to be a part of the club. i will post pics after i get everything set up.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XeneX79;15522571*
> WOW! there's a few more pages here now than when I last visited this thread! (only a couple of days ago)
> 
> For the folks that messaged me back last time thanks, much appreciated the info.
> 
> I went and bought the trooper on pre-order last week, the ETA was supposed to be today but nope, it's been set back on the site I ordered it from! looks like I won't be seeing it for a little while yet.
> 
> Kudos to the guy's that already have this baby, I'm jealous as hell, but happy for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, great work to unimatrixzero for the modding and fuel110 on the skin, it looks awesome! if I can get even a fraction of that quality when I start on mine then I'll be a happy bunny, good job


*Great.. I can't wait to see the other imaginative Builds coming..*


----------



## unimatrixzero

Have A Very Trooper Halloween.


----------



## Rogue1266

Happy Halloween All. Enjoy!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Okay.. so Dad did somemore work on my New Case..

Window Addition


----------



## fuel110

I like, also you left a box of what looks like drive mounting brackets at the shop. I'll put them somewhere safe till you can get them.


----------



## Mr.Atomic

Ordered two Storm Troopers last week, but I won't have them in hand until November 15, which is the release date for them in Canada.









Having two comps built, one for the daughter for Christmas and one for the wife and I.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuel110;15538550*
> I like, also you left a box of what looks like drive mounting brackets at the shop. I'll put them somewhere safe till you can get them.


Thanks fuel.. Thats me.. Mister remember.. I will be there by friday to pick them up.. They are my Drive Mounts.. I will be needing those.. Thanks again.. You are the Greatest.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Atomic;15539051*
> Ordered two Storm Troopers last week, but I won't have them in hand until November 15, which is the release date for them in Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having two comps built, one for the daughter for Christmas and one for the wife and I.












Wow.. you are going to love this case.. If you have any questions about them let me know.. Looking forward to learning with you all.. and Helping when I can.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;15536377*
> Okay.. so Dad did somemore work on my New Case..
> 
> Window Addition


Don't you worry brother! I'll bring my SKS and my .40S&W down to Alabama and we'll get that snake that swallowed your case so you can have it back!
Looks like one of them Burmese pythons got over 'Bama way and ate your Trooper. Looks real nice, real nice indeed.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Thanks Dan.. That is a true compliment.. You are great Boss.. Dad says hi.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Actually the Idea for this case came from a Really GQ Guy from Chruch. He has a pair of Really Cool Snake Skin Shoes.


----------



## CTM Audi

Going to be filling mine with a water kit here soon. I will have an XSPC RS240 rad at the top with push pull if it fits right with my mobo, and a MCR-220 at the bottom with an MCR-120-Stack on top of it, for 5x120 effective cooling, all with push/pull. Trying to decide or figure out a pump/res situation. I need a disc drive and another slot for my fan controller, which only leaves one real 5.25in bay. So not sure if my XSPC dual bay 750 res/pump is going to work or not.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi;15553615*
> Going to be filling mine with a water kit here soon. I will have an XSPC RS240 rad at the top with push pull if it fits right with my mobo, and a MCR-220 at the bottom with an MCR-120-Stack on top of it, for 5x120 effective cooling, all with push/pull. Trying to decide or figure out a pump/res situation. I need a disc drive and another slot for my fan controller, which only leaves one real 5.25in bay. So not sure if my XSPC dual bay 750 res/pump is going to work or not.


Well we are Trail Blazing right now so make documentation of what you're doing so we know what works and what not to do.


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;15536377*
> Okay.. so Dad did somemore work on my New Case..
> 
> Window Addition


Very Imaginative!! Awesome work!!








Dude you knocked it out of the park!!!








+Reps


----------



## solt

Hey guys, I've been trying to get the case for a while now, but I cannot find it anywhere in the UK. Any ideas?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solt;15561093*
> Hey guys, I've been trying to get the case for a while now, but I cannot find it anywhere in the UK. Any ideas?


The obvious:

#1. Just be patient I guess.

OR

#2. Find someone to ship it to you from outside your country that's if you have the funds to afford the shipping costs that is for this heavy case.

Good luck bro.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solt;15561093*
> Hey guys, I've been trying to get the case for a while now, but I cannot find it anywhere in the UK. Any ideas?


The storm's and mudslides in Thailand have really slowed things down. Maybe Cooler Master Should make cases in Europe. I would just suggest to be patient. The wait will give us plenty of time to test this case thoroughly before you buy it. God Speed.


----------



## unimatrixzero

*The CMSTC
Play with the Best
Die like the Rest*










*Join The Troopers*


----------



## FannBlade

From the day I seen this case all I can think about is painting one of these.
It has so many great lines to work with. I may just buy one to paint even though I have no real use for the case. But I sure like the looks of it.

Great job on the club!


----------



## GoodInk

FB it does have a rubber coating on the top and front, not sure how that will affect painting. I love your work and I would love to see what you would come up with!


----------



## Jingiko

Is it possible to fit a 360rad up top say XSPC RX360?

Im sure a 240 would fit, but I like them bulky radiators







thanks in advance


----------



## GoodInk

It looks as the front i/o panel would get in the way, unimatrixzero can you get a measurement?


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;15608958*
> FB it does have a rubber coating on the top and front, not sure how that will affect painting. I love your work and I would love to see what you would come up with!


Yes the top and front are rubber coated. Dont think paint would stick to it at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jingiko;15609593*
> Is it possible to fit a 360rad up top say XSPC RX360?
> 
> Im sure a 240 would fit, but I like them bulky radiators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance


No, a 360 wont fit. And a fat rad wont fit with push/pull, only one or the other. If you want a 360 rad you have to give up all the drive bays in the front.

Im going to use a 240 at the bottom, with a 120 stack on top of it, and another 240 at the top, all push/pull, and should be able to keep one of the drive bays to hold up to 4 HDDs. Just not sure what to do with my dual bay res, disc drive, and fan controller that are all 5.25, since there are only three bays.


----------



## GoodInk

What if you made a cut here mounted it like this?


----------



## GoodInk

CTM why not set it up like this with the top caddy removed?


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;15608958*
> FB it does have a rubber coating on the top and front, not sure how that will affect painting. I love your work and I would love to see what you would come up with!


I'm sure it's just a rubberized paint and I should be able to strip in off. Of course I would leave it on the handle.


----------



## Jingiko

I think its an actual rubber piece that would be hard to remove unless you heat it up.

But I was only going for push and a thick radiator (none of those slim ones) so pretty much a 2.5inch radiator with 25mm fans.


----------



## unimatrixzero

I just finished my build with an H-100 Corsair. here are the results.

The back support for the handle gets in the way of the Second 120 fan on the top. It would be possible to put in a 360 with some modding but you would only have room for 3 pullers on the bottom inside of the case and one or maybe 2 fans at the top. Probably a 92 mm fan in the front.. No much room on top. I did triple fan and it works good. I am push pull on the bottom and another pull in the front. But really good air flow.

The fan wires are easier than before but you will still have a little problem on that back panel unless you are a Wire Management Genius. But not even close to the problems we had with the Storm Scout.

The case comes with a 8 pin extension for the Mobo CPU connector but I didn't need it with the Corsair HX-1000.

I used lights from the local Advance Auto Parts.. The 24 inch which is 2x12 inch and bright. And one other set that I got off ebay. check under Christmas Leds. In red if you want. They are bright. and 12 volt.

There was as much room as in a Stacker.. ITs that same size.

All in all this is a very quiet case and very purdy.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jingiko;15609593*
> Is it possible to fit a 360rad up top say XSPC RX360?
> 
> Im sure a 240 would fit, but I like them bulky radiators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance


I put in a 240 and it was no mod at all.

The way to do it is to cut out your top for the 360

Then mount your push fans then the rad then the puller fan all on the inside of the case.. the handle on the top gets in the way really bad.. but I love the handle.. We may need to figure out a new way to mount that handle wide instead of long.

Even with 6 120 fans this thing is quiet.

I really don't know what the heck that guy was talking about that this case rattles. He must live in a vibrator factory. Mine is like smooth light hush hum.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;15612737*
> I put in a 240 and it was no mod at all.
> 
> The way to do it is to cut out your top for the 360
> 
> Then mount your push fans then the rad then the puller fan all on the inside of the case.. the handle on the top gets in the way really bad.. but I love the handle.. We may need to figure out a new way to mount that handle wide instead of long.
> 
> Even with 6 120 fans this thing is quiet.
> 
> I really don't know what the heck that guy was talking about that this case rattles. He must live in a vibrator factory. Mine is like smooth light hush hum.


Will the x-dock get in the way? I can't see how far back in it goes in any of the pics.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;15610862*
> I'm sure it's just a rubberized paint and I should be able to strip in off. Of course I would leave it on the handle.


It reminds me of the old rubberized interior on a 2001 Jetta. or an Audi interior. But a lot stronger. its on there solid. The rubberized handle is really thick. Like a grip on a motorcycle it gives on the bottom so you you hurt your hands..

I don't think the finish on the top is paint. It's almost like a mold on it. It really smooth and you could paint it with that plastic special paint. But if you just put a little black at your panel edges you can leave the top alone. It is very nice over all. I would give it a 9 out of 10. The handle needs to be reconfigured for more fans under the top cover. There is room if you didn't have that handle in the way.
we may see some guys actually axeing the handle in lue of a full 360 rad but you can do a full 360 inside the case.. And there is a place on the bottom for a 240 rad too.. But you have to take out your SSD holder and trash your Stash Drawer.. Where are my Roach clips gonna go then.

I was also thinking that the top SSD could be configured for an ignition key.

Simply put your OS on that SSD and plug it in when your home and hide it or take it with you when you're gone and no one can access the computer while you are away.


----------



## unimatrixzero

The X dock take 2 thirds of a SSD size.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi;15610612*
> Yes the top and front are rubber coated. Dont think paint would stick to it at all.
> 
> No, a 360 wont fit. And a fat rad wont fit with push/pull, only one or the other. If you want a 360 rad you have to give up all the drive bays in the front.
> 
> Im going to use a 240 at the bottom, with a 120 stack on top of it, and another 240 at the top, all push/pull, and should be able to keep one of the drive bays to hold up to 4 HDDs. Just not sure what to do with my dual bay res, disc drive, and fan controller that are all 5.25, since there are only three bays.












The H100 rad fit perfectly.. it was made for it.. but the fans on the top .. Well you get one 120.. But my temps look good..


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;15610827*
> CTM why not set it up like this with the top caddy removed?


My first Idea was that exactly










I was going to have my pull fans from the side and the pull exhaust out the front. Like a Lian Li. Blowing the hot air out the front and pulling it in from the side. Totally excluding the inside of the case


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;15612904*
> 
> I was also thinking that the top SSD could be configured for an ignition key.
> 
> Simply put your OS on that SSD and plug it in when your home and hide it or take it with you when you're gone and no one can access the computer while you are away.


Now that would be handy at a lan party, pull the SSD and put it in your pocket.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;15613141*
> Now that would be handy at a lan party, pull the SSD and put it in your pocket.


Egggsssactly what i was thinking..









_Here is the updated finished build running.._


















_In My opinion.. Painting your top would be like painting the Dash on your car. It already looks good don't mess with it.. but the Body is Open and Ready for your Imagination._


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;15610827*
> CTM why not set it up like this with the top caddy removed?


Are you saying to use the two fans on the drive cages for the rad? If you remove the drive cages, there is nothing there to hold a rad, so you could do that if you made a bracket of some kind. But then, it would be the same as putting it in the front, and still giving up your HDD cages.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;15612737*
> I really don't know what the heck that guy was talking about that this case rattles. He must live in a vibrator factory. Mine is like smooth light hush hum.


The top fan filter is what was vibrating. I had used different screws, that were taller and came with my H60, and the fan filter didnt fit right with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;15612937*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The H100 rad fit perfectly.. it was made for it.. but the fans on the top .. Well you get one 120.. But my temps look good..


You can fit push/pull fans inside the case with a rad that thin. Just use the mounting holes closer to the mesh side of the case.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi;15622798*
> Are you saying to use the two fans on the drive cages for the rad? If you remove the drive cages, there is nothing there to hold a rad, so you could do that if you made a bracket of some kind. But then, it would be the same as putting it in the front, and still giving up your HDD cages.


Nope, 240 top, 240 bottom, 120 back, 4 HDD's in the bottom caddy, remove top caddy that turns in to three 5.25 bays plus the top three gives you six 5.25 bays. A dual bay res, disc drive, and fan controller takes up 4 bays leaving you two open bays.


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;15625182*
> Nope, 240 top, 240 bottom, 120 back, 4 HDD's in the bottom caddy, remove top caddy that turns in to three 5.25 bays plus the top three gives you six 5.25 bays. A dual bay res, disc drive, and fan controller takes up 4 bays leaving you two open bays.


I get what you are saying now, thats basicaly what I did, accept I removed the bottom cage, because the rad with push/pull is too thick for the bottom cage to be installed.

In the mean time, I came up with a neat trick for hiding wires if you remove the bottom drive cage. Ill post pics in a bit.


----------



## Jingiko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;15625182*
> Nope, 240 top, 240 bottom, 120 back, 4 HDD's in the bottom caddy, remove top caddy that turns in to three 5.25 bays plus the top three gives you six 5.25 bays. A dual bay res, disc drive, and fan controller takes up 4 bays leaving you two open bays.


That actually makes sense


----------



## unimatrixzero

ATTENTION ALL CM STORM TROOPER FANS

IF YOU OWN A STORM TROOPER PLEASE SHOW US YOUR BUILD.
JUST ONE PICTURE IS ALL I ASK.

IT'S IMPORTANT THAT ALL PEOPLE SEE YOUR WORK


----------



## unimatrixzero

*‎11/11/11 11:11:11:11 The Ultimate Palendrome..*

*It will not happen again until 12/12/12 @ 12:12:12:12.*

*Happy Palendrome Day.*


----------



## GoodInk




----------



## surfbumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *‎11/11/11 11:11:11:11 The Ultimate Palendrome..*
> *It will not happen again until 12/12/12 @ 12:12:12:12.*
> *Happy Palendrome Day.*


don't forget twice in the same day in case you slept in.

11/11/11 11:11:11 in the AM and PM


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Okay.. I know you guys are sick of my Build. Dad Finally finished it and its ready to Show in all its Humble Textures.*



*So the Last of the Unimatrixzero0001 or My Dads Enigma 0035*

*C O B R A B U I L D*


----------



## cochise3

Hi All, This is my first build from scratch (a bit adventurous) and I'm having problems with the wiring for the LEDs and the fans. Same problem as SkyKing20 had on page 41 of this thread. I can't make much sense of the schematic in the manual either as I'm new to this. I have a couple of questions and would really appreciate it if anyone could help me. I have 3 black wires from the control panel, one brown and black and two grey and black. Which go to which now? and how do I connect all of that to the power source? As I said, exact same problem as SkyKing20 except I have much less of an idea of what I'm doing! Are any of the case fans to be connected directly to the motherboard?
Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Reading The Manual is not Manly.. I understand how it must have taken 3 man points away from you to crack that book.. It is usually a girl nearby that usually resorts to Reading the Manual .... The only problem, most girlfriends, wives or sisters have no Idea what they are reading but they can usually say something so off the wall it will make you take it from them and then Right There.. Ta Da... The Answer.. Its just not manly to gaze at the Manual. We guys are smarter than that.. Welcome to the Clubs. Man Club and the CMSTC. Take some Pictures when you get a the build together.. This case is so amazing it takes a day just to figure out how you want to configure it.. but there is no Wrong Way. And No Manual.. LOL.*



*The CMSTC Welcomes "COCHISE3"*


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Yea.. I have heard about the Rubber and I think I am going to slice some larger slits in them to keep them from breaking but I am sure we can by some Corsair Grommets .. We will see Soon..
> 
> If this don't work out we can always get a set of these.


Do you happen to know what size of holes one would have to make to use these?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Those are for the Corsair 700/800D series cases. Here is the link.

http://www.corsair.com/rubber-grommets-for-obsidian-series-800d.html


----------



## kpforce1

Hell yeah! Mine just shipped! I can't wait to get this thing.


----------



## yutzybrian

Thinking of picking up one of these cases. Looks good and I need more hard drive room. Going to be doing a total rig rebuild with Ivy Bridge next year anyways


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Hell yeah! Mine just shipped! I can't wait to get this thing.


This is Great news.. Send us some pictures when you get it together.. Wants ..Pictures.. Needs me some Pictures Pleasseeeee..


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> Thinking of picking up one of these cases. Looks good and I need more hard drive room. Going to be doing a total rig rebuild with Ivy Bridge next year anyways


 There is so many options for Hard drives in this case. you will love it.. Look forward to you sending us some pictures.


----------



## tonystix

Hi guys
just got my cm storm trooper and loving it!
only thing is the power button doesn't work and i can't find the wire anywhere








I'm a bit of a newbie as it was the first rig I've built, so if anyone could send a pic of the power wire that'd be great because I just can't seem to find it :S


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> There is so many options for Hard drives in this case. you will love it.. Look forward to you sending us some pictures.


This was one of the biggest things for me over the Cosmos cases. You can actually place the hard drives where the cables won't be seen! lol I always get annoyed by the cables sticking out of the drive cage


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> This is Great news.. Send us some pictures when you get it together.. Wants ..Pictures.. Needs me some Pictures Pleasseeeee..


I will, however the only issue I'm having at the moment is what cpu/board do I put in it? lol I was getting the trooper to be my secondary rig case.... but... i'm not sure anymore.

A: Put my q9550(@4+Ghz)/rampage extreme in it with the 5970+5850 trifire setup and be happy








B: Put the 920(@4.5Ghz+)/x58 classy and the 5970+5850+5850 to get some "actual" quadfire benchmarks and pictures and then put setup "A" in it lol


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> This is Great news.. Send us some pictures when you get it together.. Wants ..Pictures.. Needs me some Pictures Pleasseeeee..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will, however the only issue I'm having at the moment is what cpu/board do I put in it? lol I was getting the trooper to be my secondary rig case.... but... i'm not sure anymore.
> 
> A: Put my q9550(@4+Ghz)/rampage extreme in it with the 5970+5850 trifire setup and be happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B: Put the 920(@4.5Ghz+)/x58 classy and the 5970+5850+5850 to get some "actual" quadfire benchmarks and pictures and then put setup "A" in it lol
Click to expand...

Well Just to help you .. this case is really big and very convertable. It is normal to take a few hours just working on the configuation you would like to use. I used the fans to the front for looks. This is Less room for Very Large Cards with front to back Drive configuation. Best for large cards and or Tri fire or SLI is to set the fans from side to side. The wire management is very nice. There are some really nice U Channel on the front and the back for hiding small fan wires and the Rubber grommets are very nice. This Case is 189.00 but is as nice as any Stacker or Cosmos that I have built. This case is very Manly and very Quiet.

BUT.. The Lian Li 7077 is very large and alumium.. but I would still change up just because of the newer design and maybe almost as much room as the Lian Li.


----------



## kot0005

Can I join the club Please?

Proof:


----------



## CTM Audi

Took a while, but I got the pics up of what I did to hide a group of wires with the bottom drive cage removed. You can slide one of the drive cage holder sides in to the side facing you, and zip tie the other side piece to the back side, to cover up wires.


----------



## kpforce1

Holy crap! lol the trooper is big. Dimensions(L x W x H) 23.8" x 9.8" x 22.8" virtually identical to my Lanli with the exception of the Trooper being a full 1" wider







. Looks like i'm going to put the q9550 setup in the Storm trooper after all due to the 7 hot swappable drive bays in my Lanli x58 setup... the bays may be an issue with the trooper.

The case, my H100, and some other tid-bits like white single sleeved cables and indigo xtreme from frozencpu were delivered today yay! Only problem is that I have to drive 35 miles to go pick them up


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Holy crap! lol the trooper is big. Dimensions(L x W x H) 23.8" x 9.8" x 22.8" virtually identical to my Lanli with the exception of the Trooper being a full 1" wider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Looks like i'm going to put the q9550 setup in the Storm trooper after all due to the 7 hot swappable drive bays in my Lanli x58 setup... the bays may be an issue with the trooper.
> The case, my H100, and some other tid-bits like white single sleeved cables and indigo xtreme from frozencpu were delivered today yay! Only problem is that I have to drive 35 miles to go pick them up


Yup gotta love full tower dimensions. Always loved the look on people's faces when I carried a filing cabinet size computer into a party lol.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> Yup gotta love full tower dimensions. Always loved the look on people's faces when I carried a filing cabinet size computer into a party lol.


lol yeah, i hear that.... i actually took my lanli case to a lan party once.... once







It weighed to much and scared me transporting it lol


----------



## kot0005

hey will a HW labs black ice SR1 240 fit in the top of this case?


----------



## GoodInk

It might help if you say how thick the rad is so people can measure. BTW it 58mm with out the fans.


----------



## kot0005

Width133 mm
Height277 mm
Thickness54 mm

SR1 240

+ 1 Sided 25mm thick fans


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> Width133 mm
> Height277 mm
> Thickness54 mm
> SR1 240
> + 1 Sided 25mm thick fans


It will depend on your motherboard. If you ram slots are high up on the board, or if the 8 Pin CPU connector is, or if you have tall vreg heatsinks at the top, then probably not. With the corsair H60 which is 25mm iirc, and two 25mm fans, I was _just_ able to fit it, but it put a lot of strain on my 8 pin connector bending it that tight to fit under the bottom fan.


----------



## kot0005

I have got Antec h20 620 with 2x25mm fans and g skill ripjaws 8Gig mem. So you have a SR1 240 rad in you trooper?
How many rads are you using in your case atm(excluding the H60) ?

Am using Msi Z68A GD55 G3 mobo.


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> I have got Antec h20 620 with 2x25mm fans and g skill ripjaws 8Gig mem. So you have a SR1 240 rad in you trooper?
> How many rads are you using in your case atm(excluding the H60) ?
> Am using Msi Z68A GD55 G3 mobo.


??

I have just tried the H60, point was with the fans, thats 75mm thick, and was having clearance issues with stuff on my mobo. If that rad is 54mm thick, plus a 25mm fan, thats 79mm thick.


----------



## tkerpj

I went from my CM Storm Scout to the Trooper. Oh man, I wouldn't trade this case for anything. The coating is EXCELLENT, the space on the inside is great for large cards (main reason i bought the case, I needed room for my 570). But the case over all gets a 9/10 with the filters and bays and fans, it cant get much better. Only thing i would have liked to see was a red LED top fan... :\


----------



## kot0005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> ??
> I have just tried the H60, point was with the fans, thats 75mm thick, and was having clearance issues with stuff on my mobo. If that rad is 54mm thick, plus a 25mm fan, thats 79mm thick.


I will prolly remove one fan from the antec h20.

Also which radiators are you using in your Storm trooper case, mind giving me their names please?


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> I will prolly remove one fan from the antec h20.
> Also which radiators are you using in your Storm trooper case, mind giving me their names please?


None at the moment. The Corsair H60 is an all in one cooler, that has a built in radiator. Thats the only one Ive used so far.

I have a couple Swiftechs that Im trying to figure out the best way to fit them in.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Holy crap! lol the trooper is big. Dimensions(L x W x H) 23.8" x 9.8" x 22.8" virtually identical to my Lanli with the exception of the Trooper being a full 1" wider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Looks like i'm going to put the q9550 setup in the Storm trooper after all due to the 7 hot swappable drive bays in my Lanli x58 setup... the bays may be an issue with the trooper.
> 
> The case, my H100, and some other tid-bits like white single sleeved cables and indigo xtreme from frozencpu were delivered today yay! Only problem is that I have to drive 35 miles to go pick them up


it will be worth it... Cant wait to see the different configurations that you guys come up with... Welcome all new Trooper.. Thank for making this your Home. I will do what I can to keep you happy and we will definitly be the Best online. Bar None.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> I have got Antec h20 620 with 2x25mm fans and g skill ripjaws 8Gig mem. So you have a SR1 240 rad in you trooper?
> How many rads are you using in your case atm(excluding the H60) ?
> 
> Am using Msi Z68A GD55 G3 mobo.


Well me personally I have a H 100 at the top.. But you must remember there is a place for a 240 at the bottom. A big fat Rad will fit top or bottom. ther is a lot of room unless you use one of those board with the Heat sink towers at the top and plan on putting your push fans at on the top of the rad from the bottom and the the bottom fans under it all in a sandwich under the case top. There is not much room for top Fans under the top plastic. Maybe one 120mm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> hey will a HW labs black ice SR1 240 fit in the top of this case?


I am sure you can.. This is a big case.


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Keep those Pictures coming In.. And borrow someone point and shoot.. Camera shots are fine if you are over 7 mega Pixel... but these 3 mega pixels are hard to see.. We are the Best and We look Good ... *


----------



## kot0005




----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*


Great Build...Thats gonna be awesome gamer.


----------



## unimatrixzero

*The CMSTC is a Corp.*

*Be The Best.. Be a Trooper*


----------



## kot0005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Great Build...Thats gonna be awesome gamer.


My other parts arent in the photo, Used them from my Old Pc.
Blue ray dvd Rw combo
2x500Gb barracudas and
1x 1Tb samsung green drive
Aerocool coolpanel 3.

Gettting a GTX590 soon(for free) and building my 1st water loop for it. I will pst more pics when I get the card and the loop parts.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Great Build...Thats gonna be awesome gamer.
> 
> 
> 
> My other parts arent in the photo, Used them from my Old Pc.
> Blue ray dvd Rw combo
> 2x500Gb barracudas and
> 1x 1Tb samsung green drive
> Aerocool coolpanel 3.
> 
> Gettting a GTX590 soon(for free) and building my 1st water loop for it. I will pst more pics when I get the card and the loop parts.
Click to expand...

Can't wait to see what you do with that water loop. Sounds great.


----------



## jeffblute

I just loaded one of these at my job (Fedex), seems someone in the Wisconsin area is about to get a Trooper







Best part about my job you get to see all the cool stuff coming in the area!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Seems like you think it is cool and that you are concidering one.. Good... We would love to have you as part of the team.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffblute*
> 
> I just loaded one of these at my job (Fedex), seems someone in the Wisconsin area is about to get a Trooper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best part about my job you get to see all the cool stuff coming in the area!


----------



## kpforce1

Ok, so i finally was able to get out and pick up my stuff







. Now i know it isn't "Awesome" due to the older LGA775 platform but its still going to be a kick ass secondary rig while i fix up my primary.

specs:

Mobo- Rampage Extreme
CPU- Q9550 @ 4Ghz+
RAM- 8Gb Corsair 1600Mhz
Video- XFX 5970 and 5850 (flashed to 5870) Black Editions running @ 900/1250Mhz
PSU- BFG 1200W
Cooler- Corsair H100 with Indigo Xtreme instead of the standard TIM or thermal compound
Audio- X-Fi Titanium with front bay
DVD- Pioneer DVD RW
Hard Drive- 320 GB and 120 GB
Cables- White Individually sleeved cables from frozen cpu
Case- DUH!! THE AWESOME STORM TROOPER OF COURSE haha


































Can't wait to get it put together and get some pics!


----------



## unimatrixzero

I am really looking forward to this one Kpforce1. This is going to be a really nice build, I can see already.. Thanks for showing..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Ok, so i finally was able to get out and pick up my stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Now i know it isn't "Awesome" due to the older LGA775 platform but its still going to be a kick ass secondary rig while i fix up my primary.
> 
> specs:
> 
> Mobo- Rampage Extreme
> CPU- Q9550 @ 4Ghz+
> RAM- 8Gb Corsair 1600Mhz
> Video- XFX 5970 and 5850 (flashed to 5870) Black Editions running @ 900/1250Mhz
> PSU- BFG 1200W
> Cooler- Corsair H100 with Indigo Xtreme instead of the standard TIM or thermal compound
> Audio- X-Fi Titanium with front bay
> DVD- Pioneer DVD RW
> Hard Drive- 320 GB and 120 GB
> Cables- White Individually sleeved cables from frozen cpu
> Case- DUH!! THE AWESOME STORM TROOPER OF COURSE haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to get it put together and get some pics!


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Editors Note:*

*Building a Cooler Master Storm Trooper Build take more time than usual. There are so many configurations that you can literally spend at least an hour planning hard drive placement. *





*IMHO... this is a good thing.*


----------



## naizarak

a full-atx lan case. now i've seen everything.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naizarak*
> 
> a full-atx lan case. now i've seen everything.


 yea.. 30 pounds of case with a handle that can carry up to 75 lbs or computer.. it is heavy but strangely it is easy to get around with.. I have carried mine several times while I was building it and after I completed the build .. It is very easy to carry.. Almost like a samsonite hard shell suitcase filled with some clothes. I thought it was strange too. But it really works out as a very portable machine.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *naizarak*
> 
> a full-atx lan case. now i've seen everything.
> 
> 
> 
> yea.. 30 pounds of case with a handle that can carry up to 75 lbs or computer.. it is heavy but strangely it is easy to get around with.. I have carried mine several times while I was building it and after I completed the build .. It is very easy to carry.. Almost like a samsonite hard shell suitcase filled with some clothes. I thought it was strange too. But it really works out as a very portable machine.
Click to expand...

I'll venture to say that probably the cushioned handle helps tremendously in the carrying balance and comfort of transport.









I'll always admire this case and the builds posted here from "afar".


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *naizarak*
> 
> a full-atx lan case. now i've seen everything.
> 
> 
> 
> yea.. 30 pounds of case with a handle that can carry up to 75 lbs or computer.. it is heavy but strangely it is easy to get around with.. I have carried mine several times while I was building it and after I completed the build .. It is very easy to carry.. Almost like a samsonite hard shell suitcase filled with some clothes. I thought it was strange too. But it really works out as a very portable machine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll venture to say that probably the cushioned handle helps tremendously in the carrying balance and comfort of transport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll always admire this case and the builds posted here from "afar".
Click to expand...

Thanks Nick and you are very right. That cushioned rubber is about a 3/4 inch thick and it so nice on your hands when you are carrying it


----------



## unimatrixzero




----------



## kpforce1

Ok, so i snapped two quick pics before I left for work this morning. Most of the guts installed







Its up and running now however apparently the factory BIOS on the x48 Rampage Extremes do NOT like dual GPU cards like my 5970 so I have to flash it







. Thank God I have the 5850 too.

Pics:


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Ok, so i snapped two quick pics before I left for work this morning. Most of the guts installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its up and running now however apparently the factory BIOS on the x48 Rampage Extremes do NOT like dual GPU cards like my 5970 so I have to flash it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thank God I have the 5850 too.
> 
> Pics:


Very Nice Fellow Trooper.. Welcome to the club... Play with the Best or Die like the Rest.


----------



## GoodInk

Man that case it big


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Man that case it big


YES IT IS. IT IS THE SIZE OF A CM STACKER INSIDE.


----------



## kpforce1

So I finally got my 5970 and 5850 to work properly. The 5970 would NOT work on the top PCIEx16 slot and I had to put the monitor on the 5970 to get any display ? lol. All three GPU's are functing right in windows though. Interesting.

Ok, here are a few more pics


----------



## kot0005




----------



## jeffblute

New review up. If anyone wants to get a bit more info


----------



## 45nm

Couple of questions for the Storm Trooper owners.

1. Does it support E-ATX motherboards ?
2. In terms of air-cooling how does it compare with the HAF-X ?
3. What kind of configuration should the optional fans be added in (exhaust/intake) (specifically side) that works best ?
4. How does the cable-management compare to the HAF-X ?


----------



## XeneX79

Well I finally got my delivery of this case this evening, I have to go to work and don't have much time to do anything with it so I'll just need to wait patiently till I get back..... In the mean time here are some pics.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XeneX79*
> 
> Well I finally got my delivery of this case this evening, I have to go to work and don't have much time to do anything with it so I'll just need to wait patiently till I get back..... In the mean time here are some pics.


So great to have new troopers! Welcome.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> Couple of questions for the Storm Trooper owners.
> 
> 1. Does it support E-ATX motherboards ?yes
> 2. In terms of air-cooling how does it compare with the HAF-X ? Its great but truth be told, I have never Ben interested in the and cases, so I don't know
> 3. What kind of configuration should the optional fans be added in (exhaust/intake) (specifically side) that works best ?When we were testing this with CMSSC we inverted the top fan and the bottom front and rear to opposite direction. But the difference is not worth the trouble.
> 4. How does the cable-management compare to the HAF-X ?


This I can say certainly better due to channels in th back of the box.


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> So great to have new troopers! Welcome.
> This I can say certainly better due to channels in th back of the box.


Quote:


> M/B Type Micro-ATX, ATX, XL-ATX


http://www.cmstorm.com/en/products/chassis/trooper/

If it lists motherboard type as those then how does it support E-ATX if that motherboard compatibility isn't present ?

That brings me to five more questions concerning the Storm Trooper.

1. I'll be putting in about four of these fans into the optional fan slots (2 side , 2 bottom): http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=8_130&item_id=034878 (Cooler Master 120mm Red LED SickleFlow 2000 RPM Long Life Case Fan (R4-L2R-20AR-R1). Will it compromise the wind-tunnel since they spin faster than the other stock fans ?
2. How can the hard-drive cage be re-oriented for best performance (I understand having the HDD cage fans as intake will make much better air cooling performance but how is it done , it's very vague here:
http://www.madshrimps.be/articles/article/1000238/Cooler-Master-Storm-Trooper-Case-Review/2#axzz1eaCSnS5Z
3. Will I have any issues with the expansions slots due to the larger than ATX nature of the Maximus IV Extreme-Z ?
4. How best to orient the additional four fans (side 2 fans should be intake ? , bottom 2 fans should also be intake ?)
5. Will the Storm Trooper fit E-ATX motherboards for LGA2011 such as the Rampage IV Extreme ?


----------



## tkerpj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asnkloma*
> 
> It is so cool,i like it so much.


It's a beauty.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> So great to have new troopers! Welcome.
> This I can say certainly better due to channels in th back of the box.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> M/B Type Micro-ATX, ATX, XL-ATX
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.cmstorm.com/en/products/chassis/trooper/
> 
> If it lists motherboard type as those then how does it support E-ATX if that motherboard compatibility isn't present ?
> 
> That brings me to five more questions concerning the Storm Trooper.
> 
> 1. I'll be putting in about four of these fans into the optional fan slots (2 side , 2 bottom): http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=8_130&item_id=034878 (Cooler Master 120mm Red LED SickleFlow 2000 RPM Long Life Case Fan (R4-L2R-20AR-R1). Will it compromise the wind-tunnel since they spin faster than the other stock fans ?
> 2. How can the hard-drive cage be re-oriented for best performance (I understand having the HDD cage fans as intake will make much better air cooling performance but how is it done , it's very vague here:
> http://www.madshrimps.be/articles/article/1000238/Cooler-Master-Storm-Trooper-Case-Review/2#axzz1eaCSnS5Z
> 3. Will I have any issues with the expansions slots due to the larger than ATX nature of the Maximus IV Extreme-Z ?
> 4. How best to orient the additional four fans (side 2 fans should be intake ? , bottom 2 fans should also be intake ?)
> 5. Will the Storm Trooper fit E-ATX motherboards for LGA2011 such as the Rampage IV Extreme ?
Click to expand...

Okay I will explain....


NamePCB size (mm)WTX356 × 425AT350 × 305Baby-AT330 × 216BTX325 × 266*ATX*305 × 244EATX (Extended)305 × 330LPX330 × 229microBTX264 × 267NLX254 × 228Ultra ATX244 × 367microATX244 × 244DTX244 × 203FlexATX229 × 191Mini-DTX203 × 170EBX203 × 146microATX (min.)171 × 171Mini-ITX170 × 170EPIC (Express)165 × 115ESM149 × 71Nano-ITX120 × 120COM Express125 × 95ESMexpress125 × 95ETX/XTX114 × 95Pico-ITX100 × 72PC/104 _(-Plus)_96 × 90ESMini95 × 55Qseven70 × 70mobile-ITX60 × 60CoreExpress58 × 65
Computer form factors

Biggest to smallest.

If you will notice the XL ATX is not listed. because there is not that officially. but because of world economy we have this term XL ATX which means the next size above ATX or E- ATX .. so the E-ATX will fit. ATX has 7 slots. E ATX and XL ATX is 9 and there are 9 slots for the E ATX and XL-ATX boards. the difference is usually how wide the board is too.. E and XL can be 1 and 1.5 inches faster so there is not a set name for them..

But to answer your question.. The Trooper has more room than the Haf on interior board room


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Okay I will explain....
> [snip]


Thanks for answering that question but I am curious as to why the HAF-X is listed with the following:
Quote:


> M/B Type M-ATX / ATX / E-ATX / GIGABYTE XL-ATX


Whereas the compatibility for the Storm Trooper is listed without the E-ATX specification. Is it because XL-ATX is an unofficial variant of E-ATX or is it because it is an unofficial E-ATX ?

If you can also answer the following questions from the earlier post by me:
Quote:


> *1. I'll be putting in about four of these fans into the optional fan slots (2 side , 2 bottom): http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=8_130&item_id=034878 (Cooler Master 120mm Red LED SickleFlow 2000 RPM Long Life Case Fan (R4-L2R-20AR-R1). Will it compromise the wind-tunnel since they spin faster than the other stock fans ?
> 2. How can the hard-drive cage be re-oriented for best performance (I understand having the HDD cage fans as intake will make much better air cooling performance but how is it done , it's very vague here:
> http://www.madshrimps.be/articles/article/1000238/Cooler-Master-Storm-Trooper-Case-Review/2#axzz1eaCSnS5Z
> 3. Will I have any issues with the expansions slots due to the larger than ATX nature of the Maximus IV Extreme-Z ?
> 4. How best to orient the additional four fans (side 2 fans should be intake ? , bottom 2 fans should also be intake ?)
> 5. Will the Storm Trooper fit E-ATX motherboards for LGA2011 such as the Rampage IV Extreme ?
> *


I'd really appreciate it as I will be purchasing CPU/Motherboard/Case/Power Supply and Memory ASAP sometime by this Weekend and I need to know all the details.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> So great to have new troopers! Welcome.
> This I can say certainly better due to channels in th back of the box.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> M/B Type Micro-ATX, ATX, XL-ATX
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.cmstorm.com/en/products/chassis/trooper/
> 
> If it lists motherboard type as those then how does it support E-ATX if that motherboard compatibility isn't present ?
> 
> That brings me to five more questions concerning the Storm Trooper.
> 
> 1. I'll be putting in about four of these fans into the optional fan slots (2 side , 2 bottom): http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=8_130&item_id=034878 (Cooler Master 120mm Red LED SickleFlow 2000 RPM Long Life Case Fan (R4-L2R-20AR-R1). Will it compromise the wind-tunnel since they spin faster than the other stock fans ?
> 2. How can the hard-drive cage be re-oriented for best performance (I understand having the HDD cage fans as intake will make much better air cooling performance but how is it done , it's very vague here:
> http://www.madshrimps.be/articles/article/1000238/Cooler-Master-Storm-Trooper-Case-Review/2#axzz1eaCSnS5Z
> 3. Will I have any issues with the expansions slots due to the larger than ATX nature of the Maximus IV Extreme-Z ?
> 4. How best to orient the additional four fans (side 2 fans should be intake ? , bottom 2 fans should also be intake ?)
> 5. Will the Storm Trooper fit E-ATX motherboards for LGA2011 such as the Rampage IV Extreme ?
Click to expand...

Okay I will explain.... Question 1.


NamePCB size (mm)WTX356 × 425AT350 × 305Baby-AT330 × 216BTX325 × 266*ATX*305 × 244EATX (Extended)305 × 330LPX330 × 229microBTX264 × 267NLX254 × 228Ultra ATX244 × 367microATX244 × 244DTX244 × 203FlexATX229 × 191Mini-DTX203 × 170EBX203 × 146microATX (min.)171 × 171Mini-ITX170 × 170EPIC (Express)165 × 115ESM149 × 71Nano-ITX120 × 120COM Express125 × 95ESMexpress125 × 95ETX/XTX114 × 95Pico-ITX100 × 72PC/104 _(-Plus)_96 × 90ESMini95 × 55Qseven70 × 70mobile-ITX60 × 60CoreExpress58 × 65
Computer form factors

Biggest to smallest.

If you will notice the XL ATX is not listed. because there is not that official ranking. It is an additional name because of the slight differences in E ATX cases. but because of world economy we have this term XL ATX which means the next size above ATX or E- ATX .. so the E-ATX will fit. ATX has 7 slots. E ATX and XL ATX is 9 and there are 9 slots for the E ATX and XL-ATX boards. the difference is usually how wide the board is. That is where the confusion starts... E and XL can be 1 and 1.5 inches fatter so there is not a set name for them because E ATX is an exact Size. XL is a more general term used for larger than ATX cases that don't conform exactly to the E ATX Standard of measure to the Milli meter...

But to answer your question.. The Trooper has more room than the Haf on interior board room

2. The Sickle Flow Fan are great Quiet and new

the Red lighting are very bright and the new fan blade shape is more efficient giving more velocity and more quiet operation.



Will the increased velocity of the fan cause an adverse effect on the internal current of air. The answer is no.. The increase is actually good since it is cooling the HDDs first and fighting that resistance of the mass of the Harddrive cases...

Well if you turn the Hard drive containment pods from side to side then you are blocking off the front air access to your mother board and your graphics cards.. BUT.... When you add the two intake fans to your side panel then you replace them ... but some of that air escapes out the other side of the exhaust vent on the other side of the case.



That is the reason I was suggesting to make the top and back exhaust fan into intake fans.. Like a Lian Li PC 05.. and make the side fans exhast... So you can keep more positive pressure in the box and push out the heated air from both of the side panels.

3. Expansion slot.. or the Nine slots are standard on all E ATX or XL ATX so the answer is no. The problem that you could experience is the sides.. It is a fatter board. So you may have to be more patient with your wire management on the side of the board.

There are the standard standoffs for that board on the motherboard try of the Storm Trooper so It will fit.. dont worry.

4. Side fans.. I would make them exhaust and turn around the top 200 mm fan and make it intake and the back 140 intake as well.. pushing air out all the side ventilation.

5. Yes.

Oh.. As a side note.. the top 200 mm fan has hole for 4 LEDs but you would have to purchase them extra..and choose the color..White or Red. would be nice or if you are Italian you might like the Green lights to go with the Red and the white.


----------



## 45nm

1.What kind of temperature differences will turning the top and back into exhaust over intake yield specifically ?
2. In addition what about the bottom option two fans which I will be adding two Sickle Flow red-led fans. Would those need to be intake or exhaust ?
3. What is the procedure in turning the HDD Cages 90 degrees in which the fans become intake fans for the front.

Thanks again. I'm certain the Storm Trooper will be an exciting addition to my Overhaul/build. I understand that I am asking quite a few questions but I need to be certain of the Storm Trooper over the HAF X.
Quote:


> For those wondering about fan placement and options, I switched the drive cages so that the 120mm fans pushed cool air to the back which barely shaved a couple degrees at best from the CPU and chipset bridge sensors. Adding two 25mm thick side panel fans help cool the video card a little better. *Keep in mind, the side fans shouldn't spin faster than the front fans or else they disrupt the wind tunnel effect that works best for these kinds of chassis.*


http://www.futurelooks.com/coolermaster-cm-storm-trooper-premium-gaming-case-review/


----------



## kot0005

Follow my Build log over here If you guys are keeeen!!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1172984/gearing-up-for-swtor-arming-my-storm-trooperb-build-log#post_15763763


----------



## BlueBird

I am happy to join the trooper club.

here are teasing photos..


----------



## skratchwiz

Please take a look at my YouTube review of the CM Storm Trooper.


----------



## yutzybrian

Ordered mine today (along with several other things, this case was the only thing I got that wasn't on sale lol)


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueBird*
> 
> I am happy to join the trooper club.
> 
> here are teasing photos..


Welcome trooper,... Thanks for joining










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skratchwiz*
> 
> Please take a look at my YouTube review of the CM Storm Trooper.


DUDE........ you made page one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> Ordered mine today (along with several other things, this case was the only thing I got that wasn't on sale lol)


Welcome trooper,... Thanks for joining


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skratchwiz*
> 
> Please take a look at my YouTube review of the CM Storm Trooper.


Great review. I was watching it earlier without even realizing it was a fellow OCN member lol


----------



## DTK1337

Hey guys,

Just bought the cooler master storm trooper case. Started putting it together and could use a little guidance.

The motherboard I decided on was the ASUS P8Z68 DELUXE/GEN3. The power supply I got is fully modular but the cables are just not long enough to hide them on the other side of the case. I am looking for extenders for the 24 pin ATX cable and the 8 Pin. If I am correct I do not need a 24 pin but can get an extender that goes from 24 pin to the 20 pin on the motherboard. I am getting the 20 pin from monoprice but they do not have an 8 pin and need somewhere cheap to grab one.

Also the case has wires with two connections that I cannot figure out where they go. One says WST 9 on it and the other AC 97

IMAG0119.jpg 673k .jpg file


Any help?


----------



## GoodInk

That mb takes a 24 pin. You can use a 20+4 pin psu on a 20 mb but not a 20 pin psu on a 24 pin mb. As for extension cables there is a nice youtube vid on the main 3 brands, but the casse comes with a 8 pin if you don't care about sleeving. I'll try to find it. As for the AC97 you don't need to use it. Use the HD Audio, AC97 is for old mb's and I can't believe CM is still putting in their higher end cases. I'm not sure what the WST 9 is. Have you looked in the manual?


----------



## DTK1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> That mb takes a 24 pin. You can use a 20+4 pin psu on a 20 mb but not a 20 pin psu on a 24 pin mb. As for extension cables there is a nice youtube vid on the main 3 brands, but the casse comes with a 8 pin if you don't care about sleeving. I'll try to find it. As for the AC97 you don't need to use it. Use the HD Audio, AC97 is for old mb's and I can't believe CM is still putting in their higher end cases. I'm not sure what the WST 9 is. Have you looked in the manual?


You are correct about the 8 pin. Thank you. It was in the toolbox provided.

I didn't think I needed the AC97 but was just making sure.

I wont bother trying to extend the main psu cable then. Not a huge deal just more aesthetically pleasing.

I will keep browsing the manual to figure out what this WST 9 cable is.


----------



## GoodInk

Well here is the video anyways







I'm guessing it is part of the fan/led controler, but someone that has this case will chime in.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DTK1337*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Just bought the cooler master storm trooper case. Started putting it together and could use a little guidance.
> 
> The motherboard I decided on was the ASUS P8Z68 DELUXE/GEN3. The power supply I got is fully modular but the cables are just not long enough to hide them on the other side of the case. I am looking for extenders for the 24 pin ATX cable and the 8 Pin. If I am correct I do not need a 24 pin but can get an extender that goes from 24 pin to the 20 pin on the motherboard. I am getting the 20 pin from monoprice but they do not have an 8 pin and need somewhere cheap to grab one.
> 
> Also the case has wires with two connections that I cannot figure out where they go. One says WST 9 on it and the other AC 97
> 
> IMAG0119.jpg 673k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Any help?












These wire plugs are the LEDs from the fans.. They plug into the opposite type plug that leads to the LED light Switch. That is basically a switch leg for the LED Fan lights in the front or back. the top 200 mm does not come with LEDs, but the Fan does have four holes for four LEDs of you choice so you can install them yourself.

NOTE... THESE ARE THE FAN WIRES. NOT THE LED WIRES. THERE IS STILL AN EXTRA WIRE THAT WILL REMAIN UNPLUGGED. AT LEAST I HAD ONE THAT WAS NOT PLUGGED.


----------



## tkerpj

Just put in a new board yesterday (Sabertooth 990fx) and now I can use those nice USB3 ports up front


----------



## unimatrixzero

Yea.. I can't wait for the new USB 3 Stuff to come out.. Most is not coming close to the Transfer speed yet.. But its coming..

Here is a Great Idea for those who might want use the entire front end for a 480 x 120 Rad.. This Idea is from ReckNball here on OCN and he is a Modding genius.










What you do is secure a piece of clear Plexi glass from top to bottom of the Case and then you drill the holes at the angle that you would like the exhaust air to flow using the drive as a kind of vent.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> 1.What kind of temperature differences will turning the top and back into exhaust over intake yield specifically ? *Not much of a*
> 2. In addition what about the bottom option two fans which I will be adding two Sickle Flow red-led fans. Would those need to be intake or exhaust ?
> 3. What is the procedure in turning the HDD Cages 90 degrees in which the fans become intake fans for the front.
> 
> Thanks again. I'm certain the Storm Trooper will be an exciting addition to my Overhaul/build. I understand that I am asking quite a few questions but I need to be certain of the Storm Trooper over the HAF X.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> For those wondering about fan placement and options, I switched the drive cages so that the 120mm fans pushed cool air to the back which barely shaved a couple degrees at best from the CPU and chipset bridge sensors. Adding two 25mm thick side panel fans help cool the video card a little better. *Keep in mind, the side fans shouldn't spin faster than the front fans or else they disrupt the wind tunnel effect that works best for these kinds of chassis.*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.futurelooks.com/coolermaster-cm-storm-trooper-premium-gaming-case-review/
Click to expand...

 1.What kind of temperature differences will turning the top and back into exhaust over intake yield specifically ? *It just depends on your equipment.. I am having to wipe the dust off the front of my case about every week so there is a lot of Air Flow with the front coming in and the back flowing out, no fans on the side and my H-100 flowing in. I don't have side fans or "Gill Fans" and I am pushing my corsair H-100 into the case with the back as an exhaust and I am getting excelent temps. But this case really rocks as an air flow generator.. as is. You can make your "{Gill Fans"} sucking out if you want High wind velocity. with the inverted Up and Back fans. But it really all depends on your build.. I will check out your build and see as it goes.. Who knows now. But if you are running big Nvidia's in SLI you might want to be blowing air on them from the side and letting the heat go out the top and front.*

*







*

*{GILL FANS} at the SIDE. 2 @ 120 X 120 MM*

*For Radeon AMD blowing out*

*For NVidea 5xx series blowing in on the cards.*

2. In addition what about the bottom option two fans which I will be adding two Sickle Flow red-led fans. Would those need to be intake or exhaust ? *In My humble opinion the bottom fans should always be sucking in cold air from the floor but make sure you are using dust filters because these fill with dust fast.. *

3. What is the procedure in turning the HDD Cages 90 degrees in which the fans become intake fans for the front?

*A.. Well First take out that back strut that is like a round rod that goes side to side on the drive bay structure.* 

*You can only use that Strut if you are sucking the air from the sides.. *

*B.. There are two Small Phillips head screws that are one on either side of the strut. Take off both side panels. *

*Unscrew the strut on both sides* *Then remove the strut from assemblyand put the screws back into the strut and store it for later use.*

*C.. You have to unscrew the the false sides that are used as the slides..or outside walls that the drive pods use to slide on. You have to remove them and re orient them from side to side to front to back.. That is why you take out the strut. The strut is in the way of that wall on the bottom pod. You don't have to screw these back in.. You can just push the rubber mounts inside the pre drilled hole that is for this and press in.. They will stay and not make any noise at all because of the rubber. *


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Yea.. I can't wait for the new USB 3 Stuff to come out.. Most is not coming close to the Transfer speed yet.. But its coming..
> Here is a Great Idea for those who might want use the entire front end for a 480 x 120 Rad.. This Idea is from ReckNball here on OCN and he is a Modding genius.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you do is secure a piece of clear Plexi glass from top to bottom of the Case and then you drill the holes at the angle that you would like the exhaust air to flow using the drive as a kind of vent.


Do you have a link for this build?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DTK1337*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Just bought the cooler master storm trooper case. Started putting it together and could use a little guidance.
> 
> The motherboard I decided on was the ASUS P8Z68 DELUXE/GEN3. The power supply I got is fully modular but the cables are just not long enough to hide them on the other side of the case. I am looking for extenders for the 24 pin ATX cable and the 8 Pin. If I am correct I do not need a 24 pin but can get an extender that goes from 24 pin to the 20 pin on the motherboard. I am getting the 20 pin from monoprice but they do not have an 8 pin and need somewhere cheap to grab one.
> 
> Also the case has wires with two connections that I cannot figure out where they go. One says WST 9 on it and the other AC 97
> 
> IMAG0119.jpg 673k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Any help?


 yea.. I love the NZXT Cable extenders.. here is the Eight Pin.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812170008&nm_mc=OTC-Froogle&cm_mmc=OTC-Froogle-_-Cables-_-NZXT-_-12170008

Here is the 24 Pin.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812170007&nm_mc=OTC-Froogle&cm_mmc=OTC-Froogle-_-Cables-_-NZXT-_-12170007

Here is the Video wires if you want to Pimp them out.

http://www.amazon.com/CB-6V-6-Pin-Extension-Premium-Cable/dp/B0036ORCKI


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Yea.. I can't wait for the new USB 3 Stuff to come out.. Most is not coming close to the Transfer speed yet.. But its coming..
> Here is a Great Idea for those who might want use the entire front end for a 480 x 120 Rad.. This Idea is from ReckNball here on OCN and he is a Modding genius.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you do is secure a piece of clear Plexi glass from top to bottom of the Case and then you drill the holes at the angle that you would like the exhaust air to flow using the drive as a kind of vent.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link for this build?
Click to expand...

 Yea.. its ReckNball's Build.. http://www.overclock.net/t/1155067/project-war-hardenend


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Here is a overview of the side Panels of the Storm Trooper..*


----------



## skratchwiz

Thanks for putting me on page 1


----------



## unimatrixzero

You deserved it Skratchwiz. That was the best Instructional Review I have seen and i am a sucker for British accents. Love the New Princess. Lucky Prince I would dare say.

*Here is a new Picture for you die hard Troopa's*


----------



## tkerpj

Very Nice, is there any news that CM will release a panel with a window on it for purchase?


----------



## CTM Audi

Front page needs some updating. Still has Calado90 as the first member.

Been caught up in other crap lately. Still got water parts sitting here waiting, and ordered some more fans as well. Got to order some Pentosin G11 then Ill probably get the loop done.


----------



## UrbanAssault

so tempted to upgrade from my raven, think i might get myself a new Christmas present.


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UrbanAssault*
> 
> so tempted to upgrade from my raven, think i might get myself a new Christmas present.


Do you not like the RV03? I still think the 2 is pretty sweet.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tkerpj*
> 
> Very Nice, is there any news that CM will release a panel with a window on it for purchase?


No... For now the only design for that is your own mind, If you would like a template of mine I will give it yo you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> Front page needs some updating. Still has Calado90 as the first member.
> 
> Been caught up in other crap lately. Still got water parts sitting here waiting, and ordered some more fans as well. Got to order some Pentosin G11 then Ill probably get the loop done.


I am aware of this. I need you to post a picture page and you will get credit for first member as it should be.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UrbanAssault*
> 
> so tempted to upgrade from my raven, think i might get myself a new Christmas present.


I am glad i don't have that decision to make.


----------



## yutzybrian

Got my Trooper today, no mods will be done until next year unfortunately because of the temp being too low to paint here

Bow before greatness!! LOL!

















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UrbanAssault*
> 
> so tempted to upgrade from my raven, think i might get myself a new Christmas present.


Gotta say hands down I'd go Trooper over the RV03. I like the idea of the Raven cases but the exterior design turns me off

Note to self, SFX power supplies do not work well in full towers LMAO!









Edit 12/12

Picked up an Asus P8P67 PRO and Seasonic X750. Ran out of SATA connections on my H67 board and it didn't support overclocking


































Finally found a good spot for case badges


----------



## DrunkenLizard

Ordered: now if only Newegg would stop dragging their heals on shipping it.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> Got my Trooper today, no mods will be done until next year unfortunately because of the temp being too low to paint here
> 
> Bow before greatness!! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *UrbanAssault*
> 
> so tempted to upgrade from my raven, think i might get myself a new Christmas present.
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta say hands down I'd go Trooper over the RV03. I like the idea of the Raven cases but the exterior design turns me off
Click to expand...

Is that the HDD cage, lol


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> I am aware of this. I need you to post a picture page and you will get credit for first member as it should be.


??
I posted 20 something pictures back when I got it, and one of them is in the post on the first page with the first members?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> Got my Trooper today, no mods will be done until next year unfortunately because of the temp being too low to paint here
> 
> Bow before greatness!! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *UrbanAssault*
> 
> so tempted to upgrade from my raven, think i might get myself a new Christmas present.
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta say hands down I'd go Trooper over the RV03. I like the idea of the Raven cases but the exterior design turns me off
Click to expand...

Great looking Trooper.. Your're in.. I will be using you post there for you to update your rig. You can post the new there and later but I want you to keep that original thread for people to find you..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrunkenLizard*
> 
> Ordered: now if only Newegg would stop dragging their heals on shipping it.


 They are probably trying to keep up with demand.. This is a great case.. I love mine so much I changed out my 600t.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> Got my Trooper today, no mods will be done until next year unfortunately because of the temp being too low to paint here
> 
> Bow before greatness!! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *UrbanAssault*
> 
> so tempted to upgrade from my raven, think i might get myself a new Christmas present.
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta say hands down I'd go Trooper over the RV03. I like the idea of the Raven cases but the exterior design turns me off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the HDD cage, lol
Click to expand...

 Oh that's Funny... Funnnnny... LOL.. Hard drive bay..... wahhhhhhhhhhahahahahaaa!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> I am aware of this. I need you to post a picture page and you will get credit for first member as it should be.
> 
> 
> 
> ??
> I posted 20 something pictures back when I got it, and one of them is in the post on the first page with the first members?
Click to expand...

 Okay.. Will fix it.. No worries.. I will use that first post that you discribe as your Picture Post.

*Edit.. found the original 10.11.11 post 218.. Sorry for the Mix up..*

*For all Members.. Your first Picture post will always be your update post too. The Hyper link goes to that post when someone clicks your name on page one it will always refer to that as your Picute link for ease and Management reasons.. *


----------



## GoodInk

I think I have a fix for you two.

unimatrixzero link to the lost below, so it show's he was first here to own one post wise.

CTM Audi update post below with some of the pic in your album.

CTM Audi did post links to his first.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-cooler-master-storm-trooper-club/210#post_15257248


----------



## unimatrixzero

*No.. He has a Photo Link on post 218 that confirms him to be the first offical Member.. I will still leave him as Senior Member as I discribed before which is usually a connotation of firsties.. But Man Law 317.00008 does say that if there is ever a confirmation to firsties by another member the owner of Said Club or Organization must make a post of apologie and fix the problem.*

*See I thought that his post of 497 was his first real picture post, but I was mistaken. Post 218 was clearly his first post with picutes. I missed it because it was a Link to photobucket site. *





*MY BAD DUDE ..... I fixed it..*


----------



## GoodInk

That is wierd, I linked to post 218, but the hyperlink says 210, but when I click it the hyperlink it takes me to 218


----------



## unimatrixzero

The new ocn is so buggy and resource hungry it is pathetic.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Oh my... I just noticed this... Oh this is great...










Do you have PSU Envy.. I know I do.


----------



## GoodInk

If it is working, then its better than mine.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Oh my... I just noticed this... Oh this is great...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have PSU Envy.. I know I do.


You know they have "extensions" to cure this problem lmao


----------



## CTM Audi

The barbs on that h60 swivel, no need to stretch it out so stiff like that.


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> You know they have "extensions" to cure this problem lmao


Lol yea I know but I didn't have a 24pin extension handy and other than my netbook, this is my only computer. Looking at a Seasonic 750W Gold, probably will pick it up next month


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> The barbs on that h60 swivel, no need to stretch it out so stiff like that.


Its actually not stiff, just a crappy pic. I swiveled them to a point that the hoses would stick out against the side panel but still retain enough slack


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> You know they have "extensions" to cure this problem lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol yea I know but I didn't have a 24pin extension handy and other than my netbook, this is my only computer. Looking at a Seasonic 750W Gold, probably will pick it up next month
Click to expand...

That sounds like a Wonderful Idea. The Seasonic is a great brand and the Gold is an industry standard for the best components. Nice Pick. Don't let us get you down about your build. Brothers always are tough on each other. Its the others that betta watch out.


----------



## Popeye46

I just received my case yesterday, now in the process of connecting everything, but i seem to be missing one lead, the POWER LED, can't find it anywhere?, everything else is in place or connected at least, but the POWER LED?.


----------



## unimatrixzero

The power lead that you are looking for is a 12 volt MOLEX black in color with two wires connected to it. The Molex wire originates from the control box in front, where the controls are located. It is easy to overlook. It almost looks like a fan connection so you can easily miss it. If you have any more problems let us know, we will be happy to help. Thanks for your trust.


----------



## Popeye46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> The power lead that you are looking for is a 12 volt MOLEX black in color with two wires connected to it. The Molex wire originates from the control box in front, where the controls are located. It is easy to overlook. It almost looks like a fan connection so you can easily miss it. If you have any more problems let us know, we will be happy to help. Thanks for your trust.


Ok many thnx
I still can't find it, but i must of already of connected it to a power connector anyway, i can't power up system as yes i'm awaiting my new CPU tomorrow and GPU next week.


----------



## Popeye46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> The power lead that you are looking for is a 12 volt MOLEX black in color with two wires connected to it. The Molex wire originates from the control box in front, where the controls are located. It is easy to overlook. It almost looks like a fan connection so you can easily miss it. If you have any more problems let us know, we will be happy to help. Thanks for your trust.


Or rather what is that thick black lead that comes from the front of the case that looks like a sata cable, but isn't plugged into the SSD sata connector?


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> That sounds like a Wonderful Idea. The Seasonic is a great brand and the Gold is an industry standard for the best components. Nice Pick. Don't let us get you down about your build. Brothers always are tough on each other. Its the others that betta watch out.


I wasn't poking fun at anyone, it was just a perfect opportunity for me to say "extensions" lol.... i even bough all white single sleeved extension cables for my build







. I also second the seasonic is a good brand


----------



## Popeye46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> That sounds like a Wonderful Idea. The Seasonic is a great brand and the Gold is an industry standard for the best components. Nice Pick. Don't let us get you down about your build. Brothers always are tough on each other. Its the others that betta watch out.


Thnx for your reply, but i shouldn't have to take it apart just to trace a cable?
But i did take off the top part but i'm not going to dismantle it just to find a wire.
So is the thick black cable that looks like a sata is it for front USB?


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Popeye46*
> 
> Thnx for your reply, but i shouldn't have to take it apart just to trace a cable?
> But i did take off the top part but i'm not going to dismantle it just to find a wire.
> So is the thick black cable that looks like a sata is it for front USB?


For some reason I'm thinking the front panel molex connector was only like a few inches long and right up at the panel... ? I may be wrong but I'm thinking that it took me a minute to find it too.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Popeye46*
> 
> Thnx for your reply, but i shouldn't have to take it apart just to trace a cable?
> But i did take off the top part but i'm not going to dismantle it just to find a wire.
> So is the thick black cable that looks like a sata is it for front USB?


I just remembered... there is no actual "POWER LED" wire that goes to the Motherboard with this case/panel like normal. Instead, it just turns on the power light when the power button is pressed. It took me a little while to discover this.


----------



## Popeye46

Found what the flat cable coming from top was/is, ESATA, why that confused me i will never know.
All connected now, awaiting new CPU in morning.


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> That sounds like a Wonderful Idea. The Seasonic is a great brand and the Gold is an industry standard for the best components. Nice Pick. Don't let us get you down about your build. Brothers always are tough on each other. Its the others that betta watch out.


Nah no one getting me down on my build. The Silverstone 450W is the largest capacity (and one of the highest amp ratings on main rail) I could find in SFX, which was the only thing that would fit in my last case. Forgot when I ordered all my stuff last friday that the cables might be a tad short lol


----------



## unimatrixzero

I hope they are cause then you can buy these..

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=34_804_805&zenid=e8a54c59c2810ba671f8be1f509da4d0


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Popeye46*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> That sounds like a Wonderful Idea. The Seasonic is a great brand and the Gold is an industry standard for the best components. Nice Pick. Don't let us get you down about your build. Brothers always are tough on each other. Its the others that betta watch out.
> 
> 
> 
> Thnx for your reply, but i shouldn't have to take it apart just to trace a cable?
> But i did take off the top part but i'm not going to dismantle it just to find a wire.
> So is the thick black cable that looks like a sata is it for front USB?
Click to expand...

Just trying to build some comradary with the members .... I like being uplifting but sometimes it may come out the wrong way.. All Good.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Popeye46*
> 
> Thnx for your reply, but i shouldn't have to take it apart just to trace a cable?
> But i did take off the top part but i'm not going to dismantle it just to find a wire.
> So is the thick black cable that looks like a sata is it for front USB?
> 
> 
> 
> I just remembered... there is no actual "POWER LED" wire that goes to the Motherboard with this case/panel like normal. Instead, it just turns on the power light when the power button is pressed. It took me a little while to discover this.
Click to expand...

I thought that might be an esata connection to be competely honest I put mine together so fast I did not take time to take good picutes .. Looks like it is time for another tear down..










also that power cord supplies power for Lights in the control panel, USB power, and fan controller mirco relays that control the fan switch and the lighting circult. Its a pretty important molex..

*Plug of the Day.. The New (temperary) USB 3 connector.*


----------



## DrunkenLizard

Well my trooper came in today along with most of the parts for my new build. Just waiting on the power supply and second 570



Now to start planning out wire management


----------



## Popeye46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrunkenLizard*
> 
> Well my trooper came in today along with most of the parts for my new build. Just waiting on the power supply and second 570
> 
> Now to start planning out wire management


Ah nice one, let us know how it goes with your build ok!


----------



## kot0005

OMG this case makes my Storm trooper look like a Scared cat..

Aerocool Strike-X ST Devil Red Super Full Tower - http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=18937

just look at the specs LOL..


----------



## kot0005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrunkenLizard*
> 
> Well my trooper came in today along with most of the parts for my new build. Just waiting on the power supply and second 570
> 
> Now to start planning out wire management


PICS of other build parts pls


----------



## unimatrixzero

I love this case.. it is the best case ever.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrunkenLizard*
> 
> Well my trooper came in today along with most of the parts for my new build. Just waiting on the power supply and second 570
> 
> 
> 
> Now to start planning out wire management


 What are you taking about Kot0005.. You like this case.. Really.. To each his own..


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Popeye46*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DrunkenLizard*
> 
> Well my trooper came in today along with most of the parts for my new build. Just waiting on the power supply and second 570
> 
> Now to start planning out wire management
> 
> 
> 
> Ah nice one, let us know how it goes with your build ok!
Click to expand...

me too.


----------



## kot0005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> What are you taking about Kot0005.. You like this case.. Really.. To each his own..


That Case is HUGE JESUS, I dont like the fan controller knobs though, the strom trooper ones are way better


----------



## DrunkenLizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> PICS of other build parts pls




This is what has come in so far

Asus Maximus IV Extreme-z

2600k

8 gigs of gskill sniper (not what I was looking for but it was on sale)

120g OCZ Vertex 3

Corsair H100

I also have an evga gtx 570 in my current system, corsair hx1050 and a second 570 should be here on Monday, and I'm figuring out what I want for multisleeved cable extensions (probably bitfenix)

Still need to read up on rec configs for the h100 and figure out what I want to do for case fans, and what to do about hdd's. I have a 750g WD black and a green sitting in systems that would be better off with small ssd's


----------



## skitzab1

this is it for now.

Chillin on vga blocks


----------



## Popeye46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> 
> this is it for now.
> Chillin on vga blocks


Sweet.
What GPU's you got in there?


----------



## kot0005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrunkenLizard*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> PICS of other build parts pls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what has come in so far
> 
> Asus Maximus IV Extreme-z
> 
> 2600k
> 
> 8 gigs of gskill sniper (not what I was looking for but it was on sale)
> 
> 120g OCZ Vertex 3
> 
> Corsair H100
> 
> I also have an evga gtx 570 in my current system, corsair hx1050 and a second 570 should be here on Monday, and I'm figuring out what I want for multisleeved cable extensions (probably bitfenix)
> 
> Still need to read up on rec configs for the h100 and figure out what I want to do for case fans, and what to do about hdd's. I have a 750g WD black and a green sitting in systems that would be better off with small ssd's
Click to expand...

I like that motherboard, I ll probably get one when they release the ivy bridge chipset one.


----------



## CTM Audi

Been dragging my feet with water, trying to decide what my final build specs are. Also, Im going to need both drive cages, plus two 5.25 bays, so I wont be able to use the XSPC dual bay res pump. Might just sell the water stuff and pick up an H100 like most are


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> 
> 
> this is it for now.
> 
> Chillin on vga blocks


I am really lovin this case. Very Nice build.. This one is going on the Page one Showcase of builds.


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> I am really lovin this case. Very Nice build.. This one is going on the Page one Showcase of builds.


I agree, Very clean, I like the mild blue on black!!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> Been dragging my feet with water, trying to decide what my final build specs are. Also, Im going to need both drive cages, plus two 5.25 bays, so I wont be able to use the XSPC dual bay res pump. Might just sell the water stuff and pick up an H100 like most are


Yea... I am enjoying my H 100 and it fits so nice with the case.. I think that is an excellent Idea.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> I am really lovin this case. Very Nice build.. This one is going on the Page one Showcase of builds.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, Very clean, I like the mild blue on black!!
Click to expand...

 I agree. Very Peaceful looking build.. Mild is the perfect word.


----------



## DrunkenLizard

has anyone messed around with sleeving the usb 3.0 cable on this case?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrunkenLizard*
> 
> has anyone messed around with sleeving the usb 3.0 cable on this case?












You speaking of this cable right???

I would say that you could but I don't know of anyone that has done that proceedure before.. These cables are made to be backward compatable with other USB formats. 2.0 and 1.1.. Which use the same wiring. the new USB 3.5 or 4.0 will be fiber and not backward compatable. If there is fiber there then you ruin the cable.. If it is just two bundles of 8 or 10 wires you should be just fine. just match the colors.. But if you do it.. Remember you are Breaking new ground and we want pictures of the proceedure and the wiring inside the cable array.. Thanks.. God Speed.


----------



## DrunkenLizard

yeah that's the one, looks like it's the same cable assembly they use in the usb 3.0 bay adaptors so I might pick up one of those and try it on a spare part.

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/images/high_res/664/3.5-usb-3-0.jpg


----------



## unimatrixzero

That is a great Idea.. I want to see.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> 
> 
> this is it for now.
> 
> Chillin on vga blocks


If Overclock had a like button I would have used it on this post..


----------



## CTM Audi

Looks like the HAF X is going to work out better for me. I have a friend thats been wanting to buy my Trooper since I got it, so selling it to him finally. Just isnt any way to work out my loop how I want it with as many drives as I have.


----------



## skitzab1

just added more led's
was wondering if 2 much or not


----------



## skitzab1

ow i thort i might let people know that the silverstone 180mm air penitrator fans fit well at the back of the hardrive cages droped my vga temps by 10*c


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> 
> 
> ow i thort i might let people know that the silverstone 180mm air penitrator fans fit well at the back of the hardrive cages droped my vga temps by 10*c


I know that fan well.. Dad has one as my blow hole fan in his build.. So powerful and blue lighted.. bright light too.


----------



## skitzab1

nice i like it better in blue my 1's are just the black ones out of my silverstone ft-02 its for sale lol


----------



## kot0005

hey can some 1 tell me how to get my "Rig signature" for the forums?

also pics:


----------



## aerial

This case seems to have very nice radiator capacity if you get creative. No modding required.










besides the obvious, 240 top, 240 bottom, if you remove hdd cages, put rad vertically inside (inside 5,25'' bay, on both sides, there is enough clearance between rads for air to move out, if we use medium thickness rads), fans same as on hdds, working as intake on both sides. That is total 4x 240 rads (=2x 480). Very nice for really powerful system. Beats cases like obsidian or haf x easily.
On top of that every rad intake is dust filtered. And you still have at least 2 5,25'' bays for whatever you want to put there (could be even pump+res bay combo).


----------



## kot0005

I hv got 3 rads in there 240's up and down and a 120 on the back.


----------



## chinmi

does this case support corsair h100 in push pull configuration ?


----------



## H969

Dude, to my taste less is more!!









But it is your case, so if you are happy, that is all that matters!!!


----------



## raging_clue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinmi*
> 
> does this case support corsair h100 in push pull configuration ?


Not sure if you can do it all inside the case, but maybe if you don't have big heat sinks on your RAM, but I'm not 100% sure about that.

Otherwise, if you want to mount two of the fans on top of the case, you're going to have to remove the handle or somehow relocate the bracket itself, or just go with one 120mm on top of the case (yeah I know, not truly fully push pull in that case).

Still trying to figure out desired direction of flow in this case. It's looking like the traditional front/bottom/side intake and top/back exhaust, but we'll see.

And btw, for my H100 what I ended up doing was the "mostly" push-pull using three fans. It seems to be doing just fine but I haven't even gotten to benching or a final everyday OC yet.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> just added more led's
> was wondering if 2 much or not


The case needs alot of light because of no windows and just vents so the more light the better in my opinion. but even if you had a window I was still say its enough lights.. I just don't like lights directly in your face shining in your eyes. I love bright Indirect light.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> hey can some 1 tell me how to get my "Rig signature" for the forums?
> 
> also pics:


yes.. You go to the top and find user CP or control panel

or you can click on your avatar and see your info and edit it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerial*
> 
> This case seems to have very nice radiator capacity if you get creative. No modding required.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> besides the obvious, 240 top, 240 bottom, if you remove hdd cages, put rad vertically inside (inside 5,25'' bay, on both sides, there is enough clearance between rads for air to move out, if we use medium thickness rads), fans same as on hdds, working as intake on both sides. That is total 4x 240 rads (=2x 480). Very nice for really powerful system. Beats cases like obsidian or haf x easily.
> On top of that every rad intake is dust filtered. And you still have at least 2 5,25'' bays for whatever you want to put there (could be even pump+res bay combo).


 yes that was my idea too.. I wanted to do that but I have alot of drives so I put my 240 on top instead.

But there is alot of room there for rads in that bay area.

even two if you wanted to Pancake them.


----------



## unimatrixzero

yes.. If you mount the fans in the box .. If you use the top you may want to use a 92 mm fan or a 100 mm fan to fit under the handle assembly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinmi*
> 
> does this case support corsair h100 in push pull configuration ?


----------



## aerial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> yes that was my idea too.. I wanted to do that but I have alot of drives so I put my 240 on top instead.
> 
> But there is alot of room there for rads in that bay area.
> even two if you wanted to Pancake them.


That was my idea too, two rads on both sides, since there is intake on both side panels. I use only ssd drives so I don't need standard hard drive mounts at all. You can fit like 30 ssd drives behind motherboard tray alone.. ;p I guess in future, cases will have much less space reserved for drives, since it will be no longer needed.


----------



## remorseless

*Fixed*








just got my case ill have picture soon


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerial*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> yes that was my idea too.. I wanted to do that but I have alot of drives so I put my 240 on top instead.
> 
> But there is alot of room there for rads in that bay area.
> even two if you wanted to Pancake them.
> 
> 
> 
> That was my idea too, two rads on both sides, since there is intake on both side panels. I use only ssd drives so I don't need standard hard drive mounts at all. You can fit like 30 ssd drives behind motherboard tray alone.. ;p I guess in future, cases will have much less space reserved for drives, since it will be no longer needed.
Click to expand...

Well also there is the little SSD Drive holder at the bottom that is good for at least four or five SSDs on the floor of the unit just ahead of the PSU mount.. So If you are an SSD Only person then you would not have to ge creative on the Mounting of SSDs unless you just want them to be unseen. That would be a Kick.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remorseless*
> 
> *Fixed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just got my case ill have picture soon


You certainly did Fix that ... That is so pretty.. make me want one.. Wait???? I already have one.


----------



## raging_clue

Has anyone done a comparative analysis of flow directions? I've been reading some posts from other cases claiming that you get better cooling properties with a top mounted rad if you blow in the top and back but out the front and sides (I think maybe that was a HAF* thread) . Is the same true for the Storm Trooper?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raging_clue*
> 
> Has anyone done a comparative analysis of flow directions? I've been reading some posts from other cases claiming that you get better cooling properties with a top mounted rad if you blow in the top and back but out the front and sides (I think maybe that was a HAF* thread) . Is the same true for the Storm Trooper?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


 I think the physics is true in both cases. While we don't have any real world data to answer your question definitively, the proponderance of data from other similar machines would say that it would be the same with the trooper too.

My answer to you plainly would be ..

Yea.. I think it would be the same as the Haf the reverse flow of the fans.


----------



## raging_clue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> I think the physics is true in both cases. While we don't have any real world data to answer your question definitively, the proponderance of data from other similar machines would say that it would be the same with the trooper too.
> 
> My answer to you plainly would be ..
> Yea.. I think it would be the same as the Haf the reverse flow of the fans.


Well thanks for the quick reply.

No thanks for basically informing me that I have to get my fat head back in the case and turn all my fans around!


----------



## Labze

hello i am very interested in this case as my current case can't fit the watercooling radiators i am interested in. Can anyone confirm if theres room for a xspc rx240 in the top with fans?


----------



## CTM Audi

Warm air rises, cool air sinks, and the warmest part of your case is going to be the top half of the mobo (not counting the vid card, cause that varies with all types of cards). So going intake at the top and back makes no sense to me, cause you would be going against physics, and pushing the heat from the top half of the mobo over everything else.


----------



## raging_clue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> Warm air rises, cool air sinks, and the warmest part of your case is going to be the top half of the mobo (not counting the vid card, cause that varies with all types of cards). So going intake at the top and back makes no sense to me, cause you would be going against physics, and pushing the heat from the top half of the mobo over everything else.


Yeah doesn't make much sense to me either, but people have actually gathered empirical evidence (can't remember where now) that showed their system ran cooler with the fans reversed. Dunno if that has to do with the fact that in a normal configuration (back/top exhaust), fewer fans are pushing the hot air out than the number of fans pulling it in. Maybe the effectiveness is based on the premise that more fans exhausting air as opposed to being intake fans, causes the air to move more efficiently.

I'm not sure it matters that hot air tends to rise if you have efficient air flow. The air would theoretically be moved before it had a chance to displace itself vertically outside of the stream of flow. I don't think the hot air would rise as fast as the fans up top would be pushing it out the front/sides. Efficient airflow would be the most effective way of countering heat soak, more so than simply judging the placement of the intake/exhaust relative to the direction of flow of ambient air.

In the end, I don't know the physics or thermodynamics behind the results of the tests. However, I do see tests which have been conducted in satisfactorily controlled manners showing that, at least in their particular cases, top/back intake worked well.

Also, if a 240mm rad is pulling air in, it's getting cooler air washed across it first, meaning more efficient cooling IMO. Otherwise, you're pushing warmed up air across it that has already traveled through the warmth of the box. This might be the reason CPU temps were lower in the tests with that configuration...?


----------



## raging_clue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Labze*
> 
> hello i am very interested in this case as my current case can't fit the watercooling radiators i am interested in. Can anyone confirm if theres room for a xspc rx240 in the top with fans?


What is the thickness and do you need push/pull?


----------



## Labze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raging_clue*
> 
> What is the thickness and do you need push/pull?


Its 58mm thick i think and im just doing push


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> Warm air rises, cool air sinks, and the warmest part of your case is going to be the top half of the mobo (not counting the vid card, cause that varies with all types of cards). So going intake at the top and back makes no sense to me, cause you would be going against physics, and pushing the heat from the top half of the mobo over everything else.


The heat rising inside a case is easily over come by the fans. With water cooling the cooler air from outside the case will make more of a difference that trying to use the rising heat. Think about it this way, turn on a burner on your stove and see how much air movement you feel. Or if you really want to get geeky, mount a fan to a box with a hole to put a thermometer in, then hold it above the burner. Take the temp of the air in the box before and after being above the burner. A burner puts out way more heat than a PC ever will unless it catches on fire







BTW the box can't be much bigger than the fan you use just like a PC case. If it is the heat will be able to go around the air being pushed out of the box from the fan.


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raging_clue*
> 
> Also, if a 240mm rad is pulling air in, it's getting cooler air washed across it first, meaning more efficient cooling IMO. Otherwise, you're pushing warmed up air across it that has already traveled through the warmth of the box. This might be the reason CPU temps were lower in the tests with that configuration...?


Yeah with a rad at the top, then the rad will be cooler getting the fresh air from out side of it (and giving lower CPU temps) but its going to push the heat over everything else. Id rather sacrafice a few degrees on the CPU to keep everything else cooler. Especially since I find a lot of boards now are too busy trying to look pretty then have good cooling on the VRMs.

Id say if you were to have the top fans intake in to the rad, then have the back fan be exhaust still. So it would pull some of the heat coming out of the rad out of the case before it gets down to the back of the vid card, and in to the HDDs.

Really depends on the whole system though. If you are using a Z68 with good VRM cooling, and using the onboard video, and dont have a ton of drives, then going for best CPU temps is all you really need to worry about. I have 7 HDDs, and SSD, video card, sound card, and a board with an ok VRM heatsink, but nothing great. And my 2500k runs cool enough, that a couple degrees isnt really going to matter. So when I get it all setup, Ill be intake front and side, exhaust top and rear.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> Warm air rises, cool air sinks, and the warmest part of your case is going to be the top half of the mobo (not counting the vid card, cause that varies with all types of cards). So going intake at the top and back makes no sense to me, cause you would be going against physics, and pushing the heat from the top half of the mobo over everything else.


 I see your point but the numbers dont lie.. I felt the same as you when I head about the inversion of the Fans. but it really works.. Maybe because the top fan is so big and pushes so much air. But if you are running all air cool the heat will easily disipate from the Gill Grills with those fans pushing out. I know there is the Thermodynamics but in this case we need to think of a combination of Hydro Dynamics and controlled air current. I don't know why it works, it just does.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *raging_clue*
> 
> Also, if a 240mm rad is pulling air in, it's getting cooler air washed across it first, meaning more efficient cooling IMO. Otherwise, you're pushing warmed up air across it that has already traveled through the warmth of the box. This might be the reason CPU temps were lower in the tests with that configuration...?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah with a rad at the top, then the rad will be cooler getting the fresh air from out side of it (and giving lower CPU temps) but its going to push the heat over everything else. Id rather sacrafice a few degrees on the CPU to keep everything else cooler. Especially since I find a lot of boards now are too busy trying to look pretty then have good cooling on the VRMs.
> 
> Id say if you were to have the top fans intake in to the rad, then have the back fan be exhaust still. So it would pull some of the heat coming out of the rad out of the case before it gets down to the back of the vid card, and in to the HDDs.
> 
> Really depends on the whole system though. If you are using a Z68 with good VRM cooling, and using the onboard video, and dont have a ton of drives, then going for best CPU temps is all you really need to worry about. I have 7 HDDs, and SSD, video card, sound card, and a board with an ok VRM heatsink, but nothing great. And my 2500k runs cool enough, that a couple degrees isnt really going to matter. So when I get it all setup, Ill be intake front and side, exhaust top and rear.
Click to expand...

Yes.. With my set up I am pulling cool air over my Corsair 100 Radiator on the top. It seems to be working well that way.


----------



## Labze

So anybody knows if a 58mm radiator (rx240) will fit in the top in a push config?


----------



## raging_clue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Labze*
> 
> So anybody knows if a 58mm radiator (rx240) will fit in the top in a push config?


I don't think it's possible. 58mm is more than twice the thickness of the H100 rad. The H100 in push pull (which absolutely didn't fit for me due to the RAM slots and mobo heatsinks) did not fit, so I'm pretty sure yours won't fit either.

So, the two fans plus the width of the H100 rad = 25+25+27 = 77mm
One set of fans plus your radiator would be 25+58 = 83mm

It won't fit up top.

However, I was pretty impressed with just how many options you have for mounting radiators in this case, provided you aren't confined to fixed length tubing.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Labze*
> 
> So anybody knows if a 58mm radiator (rx240) will fit in the top in a push config?


I think if you use the 58 with fans on the top of the case and super thin 120s below you would be able to do it... Maybe...I will get you a picture of my corsair in that config..


----------



## raging_clue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> I think if you use the 58 with fans on the top of the case and super thin 120s below you would be able to do it... Maybe...I will get you a picture of my corsair in that config..


I was probably about 5-10mm short of being able to place my push/pull H100 on the inside of the top of the case. So, I'm estimating there is probably about 67-72mm of room there for 120x240 setups. Of course, this will vary depending on the motherboard and its heatsinks as well as the RAM slots maybe.

With a 58mm rad in this case with my mobo, I'm thinking I would have to have fans of a thickness between 9mm and 14mm in order to fit the rad and pushing fans inside the case. However, that's all based on approximations and a motherboard that is probably different as well.

As far as what can mount on top of the case, I just went with one 120mm to the rear of the handle bracket; you can probably fit other smaller thinner fans forward of that, but I didn't try. That handle bracket is smack dab in the middle of a very crucial area, and I can't see a way of relocating it somewhere more useful. I'm not going to complain though, I love that handle on such a heavy case. It's been a godsend so far.


----------



## Labze

Thanks for that, think i'll still go with this case though, should be able to fit 2 fans above the top for a pull configuration. Just another question, is there room for a 120 radiator, again 58mm thick i suppose at the rear exhaust fan? With a normal size fan to push air through?


----------



## raging_clue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Labze*
> 
> Thanks for that, think i'll still go with this case though, should be able to fit 2 fans above the top for a pull configuration. Just another question, is there room for a 120 radiator, again 58mm thick i suppose at the rear exhaust fan? With a normal size fan to push air through?


As far as the rear for a 120, yeah I think you should be fine. You could even do a 140 if you can find one.

Also, there are other possible locations for a 240mm. Not sure how well it would fit mounted to the drive bay brackets or side panel, but those areas might be worth investigating if you want to go with nothing smaller than 240x120x58. Not sure the drive bay mounts for the 240 would allow a rad that thick and fans though.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Labze*
> 
> So anybody knows if a 58mm radiator (rx240) will fit in the top in a push config?
> 
> 
> 
> I think if you use the 58 with fans on the top of the case and super thin 120s below you would be able to do it... Maybe...I will get you a picture of my corsair in that config..
Click to expand...

Here is a good picture of the space you have on the top of the mobo.



















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raging_clue*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> I think if you use the 58 with fans on the top of the case and super thin 120s below you would be able to do it... Maybe...I will get you a picture of my corsair in that config..
> 
> 
> 
> I was probably about 5-10mm short of being able to place my push/pull H100 on the inside of the top of the case. So, I'm estimating there is probably about 67-72mm of room there for 120x240 setups. Of course, this will vary depending on the motherboard and its heatsinks as well as the RAM slots maybe.
> 
> With a 58mm rad in this case with my mobo, I'm thinking I would have to have fans of a thickness between 9mm and 14mm in order to fit the rad and pushing fans inside the case. However, that's all based on approximations and a motherboard that is probably different as well.
> 
> As far as what can mount on top of the case, I just went with one 120mm to the rear of the handle bracket; you can probably fit other smaller thinner fans forward of that, but I didn't try. That handle bracket is smack dab in the middle of a very crucial area, and I can't see a way of relocating it somewhere more useful. I'm not going to complain though, I love that handle on such a heavy case. It's been a godsend so far.
Click to expand...

yea.. I was concidering finding a 92 mm fan for under the strap as a push.

But in a perfect world This mod would benefit.


----------



## Labze

Thanks unimatrixzero, seems like it'll be a tight fit even with no fans attached, i use the P7P55D-E Pro mothermoard and theres a heatsink at top, do you think itll be in the way? Pic: http://benchmarkreviews.com/images/reviews/motherboards/P7P55D-E/ASUS_P7P55D-E_Pro_Motherboard_North_Bridge_34_01.jpg

If theres space, im thinking i could attach the RX240 at top, mount the fans under the top and make them push air inside the case, then mount a RX120 with a fan exhausting over it, eventually add a RX240 at the bottum later. That is, if theres room for a thich radiator at the exhaust.


----------



## unimatrixzero

*FITTING A RADIATOR ON TOP OF THE COOLER MASTER STORM TROOPER*

THE TOP OF THE COOLER MASTER STORM TROOPER HAS A PLACE FOR A 120 MM AND 240 MM RADIATOR, BUT THERE ARE SOME THINGS TO CONSIDER WITH THE TOP RADIATOR CONFIGURATION.

HERE ARE SOME OF THE DETAILS.

1. THE BEST CONFIGURATION CHOICE WOULD BE A FAT 120 RAD OR EVEN A DUAL RAD. THE SECOND RAD WOULD BE IN THE BACK WHERE YOU CAN ALWAYS PUT A 120 IN THE EXHAUST PORT IN THE BACK. THE TWO RADIATORS COMBINED CAN GIVE YOU GREAT COOLING AND NO FUSS WITH MOUNTING AND CONFIGURATIONS.

2. A 240 RAD ON TOP CAN BE DONE WITH VERY LITTLE DIFFICULTY. THE RADIATOR CAN FIT INSIDE THE WITH PUSH PULL ON HALF OF THE RADIATOR AND JUST PULL ON THE FRONT. THIS IS THE CONFIGURATION I WENT WITH. 3 X 12 FANS PLUGGED INTO THE H-100 CONTROLLER BUT I DON'T OVERCLOCK THAT MUCH AND MINE IS JUST A PRETTY GIRL.

3. FOR REAL OVERCLOCK'S A RADIATOR ON THE BOTTOM OF THE CASE WOULD BE THE BEST OPTION.










*FIGURE 1.0*

3. BUT IF YOU MUST USE THE TOP THERE ARE SOME STEPS YOU CAN FOLLOW TO MAKE THIS HAPPEN. BUT YOU WILL HAVE TO BE GOOD WITH YOUR HANDS AND NOT AFRAID TO VOID YOUR WARRANTY. FIGURE 2.0 CAN ILLUSTRATE THE ISSUES YOU NEED TO RESOLVE BEFORE FITTING

A TRUE 120 PUSH PULL CONFIGURATION ON THE TOP UNDER COVER FAN PLACEMENT.

*







*

*FIGURE 2.0*

4. HERE IS AN ILLUSTRATION OF THE AMOUNT OF ROOM YOU HAVE UNDER THE CASE AND BETWEEN THE CASE AND THE MOTHERBOARD.










*FIGURE 3.0*

*







*

*FIGURE 3.1*

*







*

*FIGURE 3.2*










*FIGURE 3.3*

*MORE INFO TO COME AS WE LEARN MORE*


----------



## nex-s

Hey guys. I'm new here. Just wanted to ask a couple of questions. Sorry, if they have been asked before (which they probably have), but I didn't really want to read the full 65 pages to find the answer.

So It's clear, that you can fit two 240mm rads, one at the top and one in the bottom.

Can you fit a 280mm rad in the top properly? As it supports 2 x 140mm fans.

Also, what is the maximum thickness of the rads possible to fit in the top and bottom? As far as I understand, there's no space for push pull at the top. But what rad does fit there? Also in the bottom? I saw a few pictures with a push pull config there. Maybe someone could just measure it and post the details?

And finally, can you remove the back bracket from the handle? Is it fitted with screws both to the case and to the handle itself or is it pressed together? I can't really tell by the pictures I've seen. I know, that you wouldn't be able to use the handle then, but still. I would love to take the middle bracket off, so that fans fit at the top and leave the handle itself not to ruin the looks.

Thanks.


----------



## Labze

Thanks a lot for the information, very helpful. It seems like this is the case for me


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Labze*
> 
> Thanks unimatrixzero, seems like it'll be a tight fit even with no fans attached, i use the P7P55D-E Pro mothermoard and theres a heatsink at top, do you think itll be in the way? Pic: http://benchmarkreviews.com/images/reviews/motherboards/P7P55D-E/ASUS_P7P55D-E_Pro_Motherboard_North_Bridge_34_01.jpg
> 
> If theres space, im thinking i could attach the RX240 at top, mount the fans under the top and make them push air inside the case, then mount a RX120 with a fan exhausting over it, eventually add a RX240 at the bottum later. That is, if theres room for a thich radiator at the exhaust.


You know.. the funny thing is the best place for a fat push pull rad would be mounted on the side panel of the case. I know it sounds crazy but it would work and work good. There is so much room there but you would have to have some kind of quick disconnects for the panel removal.

As for room for your board.. here is a picture of my AsRock 890 mounted with a corsair H-100 at the top of the case.


----------



## Labze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> You know.. the funny thing is the best place for a fat push pull rad would be mounted on the side panel of the case. I know it sounds crazy but it would work and work good. There is so much room there but you would have to have some kind of quick disconnects for the panel removal.
> 
> As for room for your board.. here is a picture of my AsRock 890 mounted with a corsair H-100 at the top of the case.


Being entirely new to water systems i'd rate to refill a system everytime i removed the side panel, maybe sometime i'd try that but for now i would love a simple setup









It seems the fit is rather tight, and is it true that its 52mm in depth? I'm a bit concerned that my 8pin power might be in the way for the radiator, if you look at this photo: http://motherboards-reviews.com/images/ASUS_P7P55D-E_PRO_top.jpg , at the right just behind the blue heatsink. Do i over concern myself? Tech specs as far as i know says the case supports radiators up to 60mm in depth, at the top.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Labze*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> You know.. the funny thing is the best place for a fat push pull rad would be mounted on the side panel of the case. I know it sounds crazy but it would work and work good. There is so much room there but you would have to have some kind of quick disconnects for the panel removal.
> 
> As for room for your board.. here is a picture of my AsRock 890 mounted with a corsair H-100 at the top of the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being entirely new to water systems i'd rate to refill a system everytime i removed the side panel, maybe sometime i'd try that but for now i would love a simple setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems the fit is rather tight, and is it true that its 52mm in depth? I'm a bit concerned that my 8pin power might be in the way for the radiator, if you look at this photo: http://motherboards-reviews.com/images/ASUS_P7P55D-E_PRO_top.jpg , at the right just behind the blue heatsink. Do i over concern myself? Tech specs as far as i know says the case supports radiators up to 60mm in depth, at the top.
Click to expand...

 You may not be hot to this idea but I have seen guys dremel those fins down. they are long for looks only. And flat black paint on the top of the shear will cover your Mod.

*Also Note* that the H100 Corsair with the fans did not touch the top of the Motherboard so If you put your fans on top you could fit that big rad there.










Also note that my 8 pin is almost in thhe same position on the board. ASUS and AsRock are brothers from the same mother.


----------



## Labze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> You may not be hot to this idea but I have seen guys dremel those fins down. they are long for looks only. And flat black paint on the top of the shear will cover your Mod.


I'm not really that handy, don't even have the tools to do that







I guess i'll take my chances and go ahead and make the purchase, i can always it the radiator in the bottum and go for a slimmer rad in the top later on.

If i were to fit a radiator in the bottum i would remove the toolbox, can a mesh be inserted in its place or will i have to have a empty odd looking slot in the bottum of the front case?


----------



## raging_clue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Labze*
> 
> I'm not really that handy, don't even have the tools to do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess i'll take my chances and go ahead and make the purchase, i can always it the radiator in the bottum and go for a slimmer rad in the top later on.
> If i were to fit a radiator in the bottum i would remove the toolbox, can a mesh be inserted in its place or will i have to have a empty odd looking slot in the bottum of the front case?


The toolbox cover is separate from the toolbox, so you won't even notice the box has been removed. You'll have to remove the special SSD bays there too (I think that's what it is anyway). I removed all that crap and just put 2x120mm down there. Seems really roomy and really isolated from other heat generators, so it would be my vote for the best spot for a serious rad.


----------



## Labze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raging_clue*
> 
> The toolbox cover is separate from the toolbox, so you won't even notice the box has been removed. You'll have to remove the special SSD bays there too (I think that's what it is anyway). I removed all that crap and just put 2x120mm down there. Seems really roomy and really isolated from other heat generators, so it would be my vote for the best spot for a serious rad.


Ah, great thanks alot, was just afraid i'd ruin the looks a bit by it, thought it were in 1 unit







So just searched some reviews through, and according to this http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/cm_storm_trooper_review,10.html they have fitted a 60mm rad up top. So i'll see if i get the space otherwise i'll start with a bottum mount







I'll be making a good purchase soon









Anyway thanks alot for your help, much appreciated, can't wait to have it in my hands now


----------



## unimatrixzero

hey Raging clue.. I cant wait to see your build and put you on the Roster dude.


----------



## raging_clue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> hey Raging clue.. I cant wait to see your build and put you on the Roster dude.


Yeah I'll get some pics up, but it's nothing special.

I said "F it" on cable management since I don't plan on having a window anyway.

Another thing I messed up on was that it didn't occur to me if you turn the drive bay brackets so that the fans are in front instead, then you're going to have a whale of a time inserting and removing drive bays because of all the cables and headers running up through there. In fact, at that point it becomes more efficient from an effort standpoint to just remove the drive bracket itself and pull the whole thing out the front of the case.


----------



## raging_clue

Actually one thing I was wondering about was if anyone knew what a good way to stabilize the bottom filter is.... What I mean by that is now that I have 2x120 down there, they tend to slightly vibrate the metal (of course). The filter fits very loosely in its tracks, and so there are times where it buzzes or rattles... Maybe placing some rubber grommets between the fans and the base of the cage would fix it? I dunno....


----------



## remorseless

your right i have the same vibrating issue with the bottom psu dust filter


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raging_clue*
> 
> Actually one thing I was wondering about was if anyone knew what a good way to stabilize the bottom filter is.... What I mean by that is now that I have 2x120 down there, they tend to slightly vibrate the metal (of course). The filter fits very loosely in its tracks, and so there are times where it buzzes or rattles... Maybe placing some rubber grommets between the fans and the base of the cage would fix it? I dunno....


You could spray some rubber coating on the case


----------



## raging_clue

Get ready for some crappy pics! Also, you don't need to tell me I didn't do a good job of prettying up the cable management. I already know because I decided prettiness wasn't important as long as nothing was snagging or drooping into dangerous territory.


Red outside.


Blue inside.


A good shot showing just how much thickness can be had with rad and push/pull on the bottom.... All I've got down there already is a couple 120x25mm fans.


A bad shot of the little bit of space left between the fans and the VRM HS / RAM.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raging_clue*
> 
> Actually one thing I was wondering about was if anyone knew what a good way to stabilize the bottom filter is.... What I mean by that is now that I have 2x120 down there, they tend to slightly vibrate the metal (of course). The filter fits very loosely in its tracks, and so there are times where it buzzes or rattles... Maybe placing some rubber grommets between the fans and the base of the cage would fix it? I dunno....


 I would just put Electrical black Tape on the edges to increase the thickness and stop vibration.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remorseless*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your right i have the same vibrating issue with the bottom psu dust filter


 Nice pictures.. Black electrical tape for you too

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raging_clue*
> 
> Get ready for some crappy pics! Also, you don't need to tell me I didn't do a good job of prettying up the cable management. I already know because I decided prettiness wasn't important as long as nothing was snagging or drooping into dangerous territory.
> 
> 
> Red outside.
> 
> 
> Blue inside.
> 
> 
> A good shot showing just how much thickness can be had with rad and push/pull on the bottom.... All I've got down there already is a couple 120x25mm fans.
> 
> 
> A bad shot of the little bit of space left between the fans and the VRM HS / RAM.


I have mobo envy.. Thanks for the upload.. I need that.. and don;t worry about the wire management. You cant see through the panel anyway.


----------



## Mkilbride

Pretty sure I want this.

However the HAF-932 with USB 3.0 is up for like 130$ on Newegg. Really like the Storm Trooper though.

Also really interested in putting a fan on the side door. I mean I think that'd be a great place for a intake fan. Cool the GPu and whatnot. Other than that the case has enough fans. Any suggestions, and advice on how that would work?

I would also like advice on push / pull. My current case is some 60$ Antec I got in like 2005 from Circuit City. It has one fan in the back...which is dead. I leave the case open and use a huge box fan to help air flow.

There are alot of guides, but suggestions for this case? Thanks.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185059

This fan looks nice, is 10$.

But I hear -amazing- things bout the Noctua:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608004

15$ more, though.


----------



## GoodInk

I would go with the Scythe, there is not a big enough difference between the fans for the $. I would have the MB control them, being on the side panel they really don't need to push a lot of air to cool the GPU.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I would go with the Scythe, there is not a big enough difference between the fans for the $. I would have the MB control them, being on the side panel they really don't need to push a lot of air to cool the GPU.


 I agree GoodInk. Here is another great site to see before you make up your mind. FANS 120 X 120 Performance-pcs 120 X 120


----------



## Mkilbride

Alright. Sounds good to me. Nice and cheap, but probably louder; not an issue though.


----------



## unimatrixzero

That all depends on which one you buy.. you can also buy a 7 volt dc voltage dropper that will daisy chain into the wiring slowing the fans down so they don't make hardly any noise at all. The r-4's that I have in my case are super quiet and push and pull alot of air.. that may be your best bet for quiet the fans would match color and light wise. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Mkilbride

I live with a AC constantly on and a old box fan that constantly makes a clicking noise. I don't need the quietest ones, but decent price, decent air flow, decent amount of noise.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> I live with a AC constantly on and a old box fan that constantly makes a clicking noise. I don't need the quietest ones, but decent price, decent air flow, decent amount of noise.


 then any of the higher Priced fans will do.. The sythe and the Cooler master and Gelid are great.

Personally the Red Led Cooler Master R-4 s will fit the case the best. And mount some rubber anywhere between the case and the fan.



http://www.silverpcs.com/images/OF-01%20SILVER-01.jpg


----------



## unimatrixzero




----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> then any of the higher Priced fans will do.. The sythe and the Cooler master and Gelid are great.
> 
> Personally the Red Led Cooler Master R-4 s will fit the case the best. And mount some rubber anywhere between the case and the fan.


While i know they are pricey, I'm a huge fan of the Deltas








I have a few of their 200+ cfm 120mm fans... all I can say is wow. lol


----------



## kpforce1

Oh and just to let everyone know, my Corsair H100 failed a few days after I installed it. The speed selector stopped working (LEDs do not illuminate), the fans go from idle to full blast every 1-2 seconds, and the pump speed went from ~2000 RPM to 900-4000 RPM. Apparently this is fairly common with the H100. I'm RMAing it this week. Great product, but I have no friggin idea why they used a "smart" firmware model that throttles depending on cpu temp when a less power sensitive "dumb" model with no firmware would have worked perfectly as well. :/

To give the H100 some credit, even not functioning properly at all, my Q9550 overclocked running Intel Burn Test core temps stay below 75*C and idle they are ~38*C


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Oh and just to let everyone know, my Corsair H100 failed a few days after I installed it. The speed selector stopped working (LEDs do not illuminate), the fans go from idle to full blast every 1-2 seconds, and the pump speed went from ~2000 RPM to 900-4000 RPM. Apparently this is fairly common with the H100. I'm RMAing it this week. Great product, but I have no friggin idea why they used a "smart" firmware model that throttles depending on cpu temp when a less power sensitive "dumb" model with no firmware would have worked perfectly as well. :/
> 
> To give the H100 some credit, even not functioning properly at all, my Q9550 overclocked running Intel Burn Test core temps stay below 75*C and idle they are ~38*C


 Those Delta fan would have killed it if you had them hooked up to the unit. The corsair unit cannot handle fans that powerful.. Sorry about that.. that is good temps though.. maybe the pump is still operatinal.. its probably just the lighting and the fan circuit that got fried.


----------



## kpforce1

I only used the Corsair fans that came with the unit because I wasn't sure about the amp ratings. The deltas always go on a separate manual controller because like you said they draw MAJOR amps for fans lol. So i'm in the unlucky minority who have this problem with the H100. I have faith in its performance though, and I will leave the new one on the system when I get it back from Corsair. Hope it doesn't fail too.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> I only used the Corsair fans that came with the unit because I wasn't sure about the amp ratings. The deltas always go on a separate manual controller because like you said they draw MAJOR amps for fans lol. So i'm in the unlucky minority who have this problem with the H100. I have faith in its performance though, and I will leave the new one on the system when I get it back from Corsair. Hope it doesn't fail too.


If you will contact corsair and tell them they will replace the unit. They gave me a brand new Corsair HX-1000 when Mine went out.. I just called their customer service and then they asked me to do the paper clip test. When I told them that I had already did that they had me send the unit back to them and they sent me a brand new one with the box and Cellophane on it. It took three weeks but it was worth it


----------



## Bleeding Edge

Hi guys, just wondering if anyone can tell me about the 2.5" HDD dock. What sort of interface does it use, and is it hot swappable.

Thanx.


----------



## yutzybrian

Picked up an Asus P8P67 PRO and Seasonic X750. Ran out of SATA connections on my H67 board and it didn't support overclocking


































Finally found a good spot for case badges


----------



## Mkilbride

Oh.

Good idea for the stickers.


----------



## baren

has anyone read about plans for a side panel with window in the future?


----------



## unimatrixzero

No.. It is just a one piece metal that mounts to the bottom of the case. The screw in manually



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bleeding Edge*
> 
> Hi guys, just wondering if anyone can tell me about the 2.5" HDD dock. What sort of interface does it use, and is it hot swappable.
> 
> Thanx.


Sorry Dude for the BONE HEAD Answer..LOL


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> Finally found a good spot for case badges


 I love it.. Great Sticker box...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baren*
> 
> has anyone read about plans for a side panel with window in the future?


 Not as of yet. But we do have a thread from the front page to submit your ideas for one if you would like to.

I designed my own.


----------



## Bleeding Edge

It took me a while to understand how your comments could be in any way related to my question, then I realised that you and I are talking about 2 different things.









I'm talking about the X-Dock on the front panel. All I really want to know is, can I mount and unmount HDDs into it while the system is running?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bleeding Edge*
> 
> It took me a while to understand how your comments could be in any way related to my question, then I realised that you and I are talking about 2 different things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about the X-Dock on the front panel. All I really want to know is, can I mount and unmount HDDs into it while the system is running?


 The answer is it is not Hot Swappable. No computer is Sata Hot Swappable. Because the bios has to be aware of Sata connections before boot up. if this was a hot Swapable USB3 connection.. Yes you could. or even two..



*Think of the X-Dock as the key to your car. Insert key then start the car.*

*FACTOID: The X-DOCK can be used as a Security feature if you make this dock your OS Main Drive. Then you would have to insert the drive into the X-Dock to power up your machine. Great Locking Feature.*


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> The answer is it is not Hot Swappable. No computer is Sata Hot Swappable. Because the bios has to be aware of Sata connections before boot up. if this was a hot Swapable USB3 connection.. Yes you could. or even two..
> 
> 
> 
> *Think of the X-Dock as the key to your car. Insert key then start the car.*
> 
> *FACTOID: The X-DOCK can be used as a Security feature if you make this dock your OS Main Drive. Then you would have to insert the drive into the X-Dock to power up your machine. Great Locking Feature.*


Ummmm you are terribly wrong here. Set your motherboard SATA connection to ACHI and then install Windows (important do not attempt to change to ACHI after, it screws stuff up). Then you have hot swap. I use it all the time so unless you're telling me that I'm dreaming when I hot swap.....

Edit: Also works with RAID mode (just don't attempt to swap RAID member disks) btw


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bleeding Edge*
> 
> It took me a while to understand how your comments could be in any way related to my question, then I realised that you and I are talking about 2 different things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about the X-Dock on the front panel. All I really want to know is, can I mount and unmount HDDs into it while the system is running?


To fully answer your question, yes IF your SATA mode is set to ACHI or RAID. If it is set to IDE, then no. The whole purpose of the X-dock would be to easily insert a laptop drive (say of a computer your working on) without the inconvenience of your system going down.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bleeding Edge*
> 
> It took me a while to understand how your comments could be in any way related to my question, then I realised that you and I are talking about 2 different things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about the X-Dock on the front panel. All I really want to know is, can I mount and unmount HDDs into it while the system is running?
> 
> 
> 
> The answer is it is not Hot Swappable. No computer is Sata Hot Swappable. Because the bios has to be aware of Sata connections before boot up. if this was a hot Swapable USB3 connection.. Yes you could. or even two..
> 
> 
> 
> *Think of the X-Dock as the key to your car. Insert key then start the car.*
> 
> *FACTOID: The X-DOCK can be used as a Security feature if you make this dock your OS Main Drive. Then you would have to insert the drive into the X-Dock to power up your machine. Great Locking Feature.*
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> No.. It is just a one piece metal that mounts to the bottom of the case. The screw in manually
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bleeding Edge*
> 
> Hi guys, just wondering if anyone can tell me about the 2.5" HDD dock. What sort of interface does it use, and is it hot swappable.
> 
> Thanx.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Dude for the BONE HEAD Answer..LOL
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> The answer is it is not Hot Swappable. No computer is Sata Hot Swappable. Because the bios has to be aware of Sata connections before boot up. if this was a hot Swapable USB3 connection.. Yes you could. or even two..
> 
> 
> 
> *Think of the X-Dock as the key to your car. Insert key then start the car.*
> 
> *FACTOID: The X-DOCK can be used as a Security feature if you make this dock your OS Main Drive. Then you would have to insert the drive into the X-Dock to power up your machine. Great Locking Feature.*
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm you are terribly wrong here. Set your motherboard SATA connection to ACHI and then install Windows (important do not attempt to change to ACHI after, it screws stuff up). Then you have hot swap. I use it all the time so unless you're telling me that I'm dreaming when I hot swap.....
Click to expand...

I am not telling you that you are dreaming. I was telling you that Sata was not hot Swappable. I had no Idea that ACHI Made that feature possible.. I stand corrected twice.. Thanks Sir for the help.. Remember.. that we are a brotherhood. I know that OCN can be a kennel sometimes with lots of mean dogs.. But we are not that brand of Mut.

I am updating this INFO in the Page one.. Thanks for letting us know.. Great Comment.


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> I am not telling you that you are dreaming. I was telling you that Sata was not hot Swappable. I had no Idea that ACHI Made that feature possible.. I stand corrected twice.. Thanks Sir for the help.. Remember.. that we are a brotherhood. I know that OCN can be a kennel sometimes with lots of mean dogs.. But we are not that brand of Mut.
> 
> I am updating this INFO in the Page one.. Thanks for letting us know.. Great Comment.


haha no problem. I tend to go on the offensive when someone answers another's question with completely false info, sorry for that lol.


----------



## unimatrixzero

I understand.. I have been a member here for a long time.. I understand fully.. Here is the new picture.

]



Really .. I do want to be corrected if I am wrong here. I do my best but we are still

learning this new case so lets be gentle on the stupid guy. >ME<


----------



## racerboy3801

Hey guys just thought I'd share my system with a relatively new case, the CM storm trooper.
A quick look at the specs:

Intel Core i5 2300 w/ stock heatsink(running at 3ghz, locked multiplier FTW)
Asus P8H67 M Pro (looks tiny in this case, but at the time of purchase it was in my budget)
MSI GTX 580 Lightning Extreme (truly awesome card, need i say more)
8GB G.skill Sniper 1600mhz (cheap as chips)
Corsair HX-1050 PSU
Few HDD's










It looks truly magnificent in the dark. Before I bought the case i comtemplated replacing them with Blue Led fans but as soon as i saw this, i was hooked.










I really reckon the optical drive ruins the overall aesthetics of the case but i use it fairly often so it's in for the duration.










Here you see that I've positioned the hard drive cages so it's intaking air from the front and cooling the harddrives and also the rest of the case. Although this method makes your SATA power and data cables a mess, it's a small price to pay.


















Can you spot the odd Sata cable out? hehe







The card blocks the first two Sata II's and covers most of the southbridge heatsink.

And to end the pictures, a look through the mesh panel looking at the 580's led's.










Cheers


----------



## unimatrixzero

Very nice build RacerBoy.. Yea.. This Case really shines in the shadow. I agree completely.


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> I understand.. I have been a member here for a long time.. I understand fully.. Here is the new picture.
> ]
> 
> Really .. I do want to be corrected if I am wrong here. I do my best but we are still
> learning this new case so lets be gentle on the stupid guy. >ME<


Best bet would be to change the picture to read "Hot swap available in ACHI and RAID SATA modes"


----------



## H969

Yes you can enable AHCI after Win7 installed...
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/61869-ahci-enable-windows-7-vista.html


----------



## raging_clue

I thought the hot swap bay was limited to SATA II though.


----------



## Bleeding Edge

Thanx for the help guys. I'm putting an ASUS Rampage 4 Extreme in one of these, with a single Sata II SSD for the OD and raided Sata III HDDs for data. So as long as I set the controller to RAID before I install windows, then I can use one Sata II port for the Dock, one Sata II for the OS, and 2 for Sata III ports the RAID data drives. I Hope this works.


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969*
> 
> Yes you can enable AHCI after Win7 installed...
> http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/61869-ahci-enable-windows-7-vista.html


+rep for this. Definitely would've helped me out last year when I switched to ACHI (finally just reinstalled to fix it easily at the time)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raging_clue*
> 
> I thought the hot swap bay was limited to SATA II though.


It will be limited to SATA II speeds, SATA III drives will still fit
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bleeding Edge*
> 
> Thanx for the help guys. I'm putting an ASUS Rampage 4 Extreme in one of these, with a single Sata II SSD for the OD and raided Sata III HDDs for data. So as long as I set the controller to RAID before I install windows, then I can use one Sata II port for the Dock, one Sata II for the OS, and 2 for Sata III ports the RAID data drives. I Hope this works.


Yup everything should go just fine setup like that


----------



## Mkilbride

Racer...

Core i3 2300? ...and two 580's?


----------



## racerboy3801

It's a quad core i5, with a beast of a single 580. Where's the second 580?


----------



## baren

Looks like a window side panel kit should be releasing sometime late January, as well as a new variant of the case. this just made the case much higher on my list, all due to its above average rad support and nice design.

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/579951-post23.html


----------



## Master__Shake

heres mine.


----------



## Kasaris

Here is mine that I picked it up earlier in the week at MicroCenter. The Handle will be nice and make it eaiser to carry when I am crazy enough to haul my rig over to my friends place for some gaming.


----------



## CrazyElf

Hello - first post here!

Anyways, I recently got this case and for the most part, am liking it.

I've replaced all my fans with 1850 rpm Gentle Typhoons.

Still waiting for parts though before I transfer my old components from my Antec 900.











I have a question - anybody know what those screws are in the front hard drive cages and for the side fans? The manual says 6#32, but when I tested, they aren't 6 32s for sure. I think they are M3 screws. When I went to Home Depot, they said they didn't carry them. I'm not sure where to get them.

I'm looking for a longer set of them to mount some fan filters (no filters on side and the frontal ones aren't that good - I've replaced the filters on the bottom) and for the side fans, a fan grills as well.


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> yea.. I was concidering finding a 92 mm fan for under the strap as a push.
> 
> But in a perfect world This mod would benefit.


Your best bet would probably be to just get a higher RPM fan. Considering the noise and performance would be similar. I'd recommend something with high static pressure.

It's arguably the biggest problem with this case - no room for a push pull radiator or some of the wider radiators on top. I wish that this case were 10 5.25" bays tall, with more space at the top for a bigger radiator and/or a push-pull.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> I understand.. I have been a member here for a long time.. I understand fully.. Here is the new picture.
> ]
> 
> Really .. I do want to be corrected if I am wrong here. I do my best but we are still
> learning this new case so lets be gentle on the stupid guy. >ME<
> 
> 
> 
> Best bet would be to change the picture to read "Hot swap available in ACHI and RAID SATA modes"
Click to expand...

I will do that .. Thanks for the Help.. It's always good to have knowledgable members on board. Thanks for the help all of you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969*
> 
> Yes you can enable AHCI after Win7 installed...
> http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/61869-ahci-enable-windows-7-vista.html


That is great information..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baren*
> 
> Looks like a window side panel kit should be releasing sometime late January, as well as a new variant of the case. this just made the case much higher on my list, all due to its above average rad support and nice design.
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/579951-post23.html


I cannot confirm or deny that at this point this information but something is in the works as an add on to The Trooper for Mid January. Look for it here on the CMSTC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kasaris*
> 
> Here is mine that I picked it up earlier in the week at MicroCenter. The Handle will be nice and make it eaiser to carry when I am crazy enough to haul my rig over to my friends place for some gaming.


you will amaze your friends when they see you bring that Samsonite in the room.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> yea.. I was concidering finding a 92 mm fan for under the strap as a push.
> 
> But in a perfect world This mod would benefit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your best bet would probably be to just get a higher RPM fan. Considering the noise and performance would be similar. I'd recommend something with high static pressure.
> 
> It's arguably the biggest problem with this case - no room for a push pull radiator or some of the wider radiators on top. I wish that this case were 10 5.25" bays tall, with more space at the top for a bigger radiator and/or a push-pull.
Click to expand...

yea.. I think as we go we will figure out a mod to fix this.. I am thinking of finding a part that I can sell as a retro fit to allow for a 120 fan to fit on the top. There is room for it if we can retrofit a new one with a minimum of stress involved.


----------



## CrazyElf

There aren't many other flaws in this case otherwise. You'll be hard pressed to find a full-tower case for under $200 with more features than this one it seems. Maybe the HAF-X and the Rosewill Thor? I suppose the Corsair Graphite White and 650D would be competition, but they are mid towers.

Thoughts:
- I wish that the front had all USB 3.0 with adapters to 2.0

- The 2.5" dock is SATA 2 not SATA 3

- PCI expansion bays could have a tool-less system

- Cable management could be better - I think that something like the Sniper would have been nice:



Note the bulge covering the entire case.

- As mentioned, 10 drive slots with more room between the motherboard would have been nice as would have been the ability to mount 2 x 120mm on top.

- Needs modding for a window

- Some people don't like the fact that it is a mix of plastic and steel, rather than all metal; personally I'm fine with it

Finally, I'm going nuts trying to figure out where to get some longer M3 screws for the side panel fans and for the frontal hard drive fans. Unimatrix, do you have any ideas on where to get the screws for the hard drive and side panels? You seem to have the most knowledge about this case.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> There aren't many other flaws in this case otherwise. You'll be hard pressed to find a full-tower case for under $200 with more features than this one it seems. Maybe the HAF-X and the Rosewill Thor? I suppose the Corsair Graphite White and 650D would be competition, but they are mid towers.
> 
> Thoughts:
> - I wish that the front had all USB 3.0 with adapters to 2.0
> 
> - The 2.5" dock is SATA 2 not SATA 3
> 
> - PCI expansion bays could have a tool-less system
> 
> - Cable management could be better - I think that something like the Sniper would have been nice:
> 
> 
> 
> Note the bulge covering the entire case.
> 
> - As mentioned, 10 drive slots with more room between the motherboard would have been nice as would have been the ability to mount 2 x 120mm on top.
> 
> - Needs modding for a window
> 
> - Some people don't like the fact that it is a mix of plastic and steel, rather than all metal; personally I'm fine with it
> 
> Finally, I'm going nuts trying to figure out where to get some longer M3 screws for the side panel fans and for the frontal hard drive fans. Unimatrix, do you have any ideas on where to get the screws for the hard drive and side panels? You seem to have the most knowledge about this case.


Wow. I feel honored for your faith in my knowledge. Thanks ... I will look up those screws and find you some.. Probably get one of them and take them to LOWES and get a replacement that way but I will check into it.


----------



## greenhoe

Hi,

I purchased the case for my first computer build and so far I love it. It is making my first build go very nice and easy. I did have one question though. I've attached 2 additional 120mm fans on the side of the case and was wondering if there is a splitter I can get for the LED controller cable so I can turn the the 2 additional side fan LEDs off and on with the default case fans when I use the LED on/off button on top of the case.

Also if I hook any fans directly into the motherboard how can I adjust their fan speeds?

Thanks


----------



## baren

I'd like to grab this case, but its my first WC build and i want something with a lot of rad support without sacrificing all my HDDs.

Can this case take a 140x2 rad on top? Also any trouble fitting a 140 rad on rear? How about both the 140x2 rad top and 140 rear same time?


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greenhoe*
> 
> Hi,
> I purchased the case for my first computer build and so far I love it. It is making my first build go very nice and easy. I did have one question though. I've attached 2 additional 120mm fans on the side of the case and was wondering if there is a splitter I can get for the LED controller cable so I can turn the the 2 additional side fan LEDs off and on with the default case fans when I use the LED on/off button on top of the case.
> Also if I hook any fans directly into the motherboard how can I adjust their fan speeds?
> Thanks


There isn't a splitter but you could always do some soldering to split it. For adjusting fan speeds attached to the motherboard, most BIOS have options to set the fan speed. Some allow you to set specific percentages for different temperature levels.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baren*
> 
> I'd like to grab this case, but its my first WC build and i want something with a lot of rad support without sacrificing all my HDDs.
> Can this case take a 140x2 rad on top? Also any trouble fitting a 140 rad on rear? How about both the 140x2 rad top and 140 rear same time?


I know it'll fit both individually, only thing to watch is with the top one if you get too thick you might start running into the heatsinks for the VRMs. Just measure the clearance from the top of the case down to the heatsinks and make sure the thickness of the rad plus fans do not exceed that. Same thing could apply for fitting a 140 on the rear.

Another option with this case is it can fit a dual 120 in the bottom without giving up HDD space


----------



## unimatrixzero

Wow.. YutzyBrian.. Thanks for being there for our fellow troopers.. Rep up to you my Fellow Trooper.


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baren*
> 
> I'd like to grab this case, but its my first WC build and i want something with a lot of rad support without sacrificing all my HDDs.
> Can this case take a 140x2 rad on top? Also any trouble fitting a 140 rad on rear? How about both the 140x2 rad top and 140 rear same time?


Some of those really thick radiators may not fit even with just 1 fan - especially anything 50mm or wider.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *baren*
> 
> I'd like to grab this case, but its my first WC build and i want something with a lot of rad support without sacrificing all my HDDs.
> Can this case take a 140x2 rad on top? Also any trouble fitting a 140 rad on rear? How about both the 140x2 rad top and 140 rear same time?
> 
> 
> 
> Some of those really thick radiators may not fit even with just 1 fan - especially anything 50mm or wider.
Click to expand...

*
What we Really need to do is figure out a way to get the Radiator under the plastic top cover and put the puller fans on the inside of the case.*



*We need a real mod on this case. Not just trying to fit something in. We need a working mod for that back middle handle Strut.*


----------



## CTM Audi

After having this and the HAF-X, I got to say if you are using a big water setup, the HAF-X is much easier to use. Both have their issues, but I think I like the HAF-X more. I managed to fit all my drives and a 3x120 at the top with push/pull. Couldnt do that with even a 2x120 rad in the Trooper. Plus only having 3 5.25 bays really wasnt a good idea.

I still stand by the Trooper being best for AIO water kits or air. Its more of a "proffesional" style server type case. The one that someone with a socket 2011 setup and tons of drives would want. I think the HAF-X is more of the gamers/OCers case though.


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


>


They are 2.5" hot swap bays.

Up to 4 can fit in a 5.25" bay.

This is a similar product:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817998037


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> After having this and the HAF-X, I got to say if you are using a big water setup, the HAF-X is much easier to use. Both have their issues, but I think I like the HAF-X more. I managed to fit all my drives and a 3x120 at the top with push/pull. Couldnt do that with even a 2x120 rad in the Trooper. Plus only having 3 5.25 bays really wasnt a good idea.
> I still stand by the Trooper being best for AIO water kits or air. Its more of a "proffesional" style server type case. The one that someone with a socket 2011 setup and tons of drives would want. I think the HAF-X is more of the gamers/OCers case though.


Probably. The Storm Trooper fits 8 3.5" or 2.5" drives, plus if you keep the bottom mount, 4x 2.5" drives.

On the plus side, you can fit a 240 radiator on the bottom, something not possible without modification in the HAF-X.

There are advantages and drawbacks to both.

Advantages of HAF-X
- Bigger, more room to work with inside
- Top is more water cooling friendly (360-radiator), fans can be mounted on top
- 4x 5.25" (6 with hot swap removed)
- Side has fan filters (albeit crappy ones that need replacement)

Storm Trooper
- More drive bays
- Although stock, the HAF-X wins with cooling performance, the Storm Trooper has more fan upgrade options. Plus there are good 120mm fans, like the Gentle Typhoons and Cougar Vortex PWM - the best 200mm are all sleeve bearing)
- Fan controller I guess
- Handle I guess could come in handy
- I like the rubberized coating

Otherwise, they are both decent cases.
- USB 3.0 (2 in front; wish it was 4 for future compatibility like on the Lian Li cases)
- Cable management options
- Hot swap
- Plenty of room for XL-ATX motherboards
- Good for air cooling

As far as cases go, for under $200 as I say, it's gonna be hard to find a better full tower.


----------



## Mkilbride

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185054

Was thinking about getting two of these for my side-panel & running them @ 50%, cutting noise down massively, but providing amazing air flow. I was going to get Slipstreams, but I read they die very fast. 3-4 months for most.


----------



## unimatrixzero

At 46.90 db at full velocity are you sure you want that kind of air power. I believe that the new CM Sickle Flow http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103091 would give you a Red LED Matching amount of breeze at less db with less money but that all depends of you. But these new fans are engineered for higher Air pressure and low noise.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are 2.5" hot swap bays.
> 
> Up to 4 can fit in a 5.25" bay.
> 
> This is a similar product:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817998037
Click to expand...

I never thought you could fit 4 SSDs in a 5 and a quarter drive bay. That is cooler than chocolate chip pancakes. Very nice. The industry is moving at the speed of light . Amazing


----------



## Mkilbride

Nice fans indeed. Don't care for LED"s, I plan to disable them, or if I can't do that, break them. I think LED's are very ugly and do not understand why people like them so much.

Those are pretty expensive, as expensive as ordering 1850RPM GT...but with alot less Air Flow.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103090

Same fans?

Good price. 16$ for two. Free shipping.


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> I never thought you could fit 4 SSDs in a 5 and a quarter drive bay. That is cooler than chocolate chip pancakes. Very nice. The industry is moving at the speed of light . Amazing


They've been around for quite a while. Earlier generations allowed for laptop hard drives to be used in desktops. The idea behind 2.5" drives is that their storage density is higher - you can fit more GB for a given volume.

Here's one that's buyable:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817994095

Not cheap, but it can be useful.

If you sacrificed one hard drive cage, you could fit 12x 2.5" SSDs or HDDs, although you'd lose the 120mm fan in front if you bought 3 (expensive, but maybe if you have a server, it may be worth it).


----------



## YangerD

This case is quite appealing. I guess the design can either be loved by some or hate by some since it's a bit different than the rest.


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:
Originally Posted by CrazyElf

Quote:

They are 2.5" hot swap bays.

Up to 4 can fit in a 5.25" bay.

This is a similar product:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817998037

there so i can use 2 different raid arrays while not having to open the case to switch windows installs.


----------



## Mkilbride

I almost considered getting the H100, but I'm getting a brand new D-14 for 50$. Can't pass that up, it'll look nice in this case.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD*
> 
> This case is quite appealing. I guess the design can either be loved by some or hate by some since it's a bit different than the rest.


I think with this case there is more love than Hate with it. IT is very different and it was designed by builders like you and me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by CrazyElf
> 
> Quote:
> 
> They are 2.5" hot swap bays.
> 
> Up to 4 can fit in a 5.25" bay.
> 
> This is a similar product:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817998037
> 
> there so i can use 2 different raid arrays while not having to open the case to switch windows installs.


That is such a cool unit.. I want one now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> I almost considered getting the H100, but I'm getting a brand new D-14 for 50$. Can't pass that up, it'll look nice in this case.


I have the H-100 and love it.. Very nice cooler.. And fits the case fine.


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *
> What we Really need to do is figure out a way to get the Radiator under the plastic top cover and put the puller fans on the inside of the case.*
> 
> 
> 
> *We need a real mod on this case. Not just trying to fit something in. We need a working mod for that back middle handle Strut.*


This is the problem here:


Now obviously, this reviewer (Vortez) is gonna use the big air CPU cooler, but if tried to put a pair of 120mm fans and in there, it's clear that he would have some RAM clearance issues.


----------



## unimatrixzero

You Know.. You're Right.. I was really disappointed when I could not fit my New Radiator from my Mustang Monthly in the CM Cooler Master Storm Trooper.



Okay.. Here is what you do.

If you want a Radiator that Fat. then cut a hole the size of the Rad in the top of the case and fit half up and half down. Then you can get your push Pull fans in and have your 50 mm rad..


----------



## unimatrixzero

Guys I know this is a 200 dollar case but don't be afraid to Mod it. I will help you get it where you want it. No problem..


----------



## GoodInk

Well I think it is a testament to the case that there is not a lot of modding being done to it. Most people mod to improve function, and with this case, it functions very well for most.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *
> What we Really need to do is figure out a way to get the Radiator under the plastic top cover and put the puller fans on the inside of the case.*
> 
> 
> 
> *We need a real mod on this case. Not just trying to fit something in. We need a working mod for that back middle handle Strut.*
> 
> 
> 
> This is the problem here:
> 
> 
> Now obviously, this reviewer (Vortez) is gonna use the big air CPU cooler, but if tried to put a pair of 120mm fans and in there, it's clear that he would have some RAM clearance issues.
Click to expand...

True .. But there is this.


----------



## CrazyElf

The bottom of the case would be a great place to mount coolers like the H100, but unfortunately, the pipes are not long enough to allow for that.

It looks like a mod will be needed for those that want it.

For now, I'm sticking to air. I'm still waiting for parts before making my build.


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Well I think it is a testament to the case that there is not a lot of modding being done to it. Most people mod to improve function, and with this case, it functions very well for most.


True enough.

- Plenty of hard drives
- Enough room for all GPUs (anybody try fitting an Asus Mars 2 inside







)
- We've got cable management
- I personally have added some fans, but that doesn't need modding (but we do new screws - ugh)
- Motherboards - everything except HPTX

Hmm ... only real flaw is the low clearance then between the top and the motherboard.

All things considered, that's pretty good. In this entire case, we have only found one major problem that cannot easily be fixed.

Edit:

I'm thinking. If the Storm Trooper is the equal to the Haf 932 - what will the Haf-X equivalent of the Storm Trooper be?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Well I think it is a testament to the case that there is not a lot of modding being done to it. Most people mod to improve function, and with this case, it functions very well for most.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Well I think it is a testament to the case that there is not a lot of modding being done to it. Most people mod to improve function, and with this case, it functions very well for most.
> 
> 
> 
> True enough.
> 
> - Plenty of hard drives
> - Enough room for all GPUs (anybody try fitting an Asus Mars 2 inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> - We've got cable management
> - I personally have added some fans, but that doesn't need modding (but we do new screws - ugh)
> - Motherboards - everything except HPTX
> 
> Hmm ... only real flaw is the low clearance then between the room and motherboard.
> 
> All things considered, that's pretty good. In this entire case, we have only found one major problem that cannot easily be fixed.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I'm thinking. If the Storm Trooper is the equal to the Haf 932 - what will the Haf-X equivalent of the Storm Trooper be?
Click to expand...

I cannot agree More with the both of you. The CMSTrooper is very well thought out. While I think they should have done a few things different the Good outways the Bad by a TON.


----------



## Ghostrider5666

Xtreme Tech Junkies has a review too.


----------



## Labze

So i got my case a few days ago, haven't gotten time to open and install stuff into to it yet, been too busy playing my TROOPER in swtor







Almost certain ill be very happy with this case, once i get time to set it up ill get some pictures


----------



## fuel110

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> You Know.. You're Right.. I was really disappointed when I could not fit my New Radiator from my Mustang Monthly in the CM Cooler Master Storm Trooper.
> 
> Okay.. Here is what you do.
> If you want a Radiator that Fat. then cut a hole the size of the Rad in the top of the case and fit half up and half down. Then you can get your push Pull fans in and have your 50 mm rad..



Maybe tis will help with cooling... just sayin


----------



## CrazyElf

Ugh - one of the my fans turned out to be defective. Need to RMA.

Gonna work on my build tomorrow.

What do you think is the best fan layout? Right now, I'm going for the standard 2x front (intake), 2x bottom (intake), 1x side (soon to be 2x when I get a working Gentle Typhoon; intake), with 2x top (exhaust) and 1x rear exhaust. CPU cooler will be north-south with fans blowing to the top.


----------



## PormTroooper

Hiyas, just joined to follow the thread.

Bitter sweet build for me.
Straightforward in some ways... questioning in others.
As stated, the good outweigh the bad.

Overall a great case. With plenty of room to mod (second time round).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> What do you think is the best fan layout?


I have just the 4 fans, 2 intake (on the back of the cages) and top and back as exhaust.


----------



## CrazyElf

Well, for the most part, I've finished my rig.



Thinking about getting an SSD soon.


----------



## CrazyElf

Does anybody think it would be safe to connect a pair of cold cathode lights to the 2-pin LEDs? Logisys Cold Cathodes use the same 2-pin connectors. I know it was originally meant for the 120mm leds, but I've swapped them out.


----------



## unimatrixzero

No... I don't think that adding a CCFL to a low current controller as the LED Curcuit is a safe thing to do.

The best way to do what you are thinking is to power a magnetic relay to the curcuit and use a different source to feed the CCFL..

so you use a molex to power the CCFL and you use the circuit to switch the power on and off with the RELAY as a Electromagnetic Switch. Otherwise the answer to your Question is No.. It is not safe to add a CCFL to the LED lighting Curcuit. Too much Amp Draw and you will burn out your control board.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> Well, for the most part, I've finished my rig.
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking about getting an SSD soon.


Very Nice looking Rig..


----------



## Mkilbride

Yes, nice rig, however, a huge feature of cases like this is cable management. While I will no doubt be lazy myself, I'm just curious why you left it in such a mess.


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Very Nice looking Rig..


I gotta clean up my cabling, but thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Yes, nice rig, however, a huge feature of cases like this is cable management. While I will no doubt be lazy myself, I'm just curious why you left it in such a mess.


Build first - clean up later.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> No... I don't think that adding a CCFL to a low current controller as the LED Curcuit is a safe thing to do.
> The best way to do what you are thinking is to power a magnetic relay to the curcuit and use a different source to feed the CCFL..
> so you use a molex to power the CCFL and you use the circuit to switch the power on and off with the RELAY as a Electromagnetic Switch. Otherwise the answer to your Question is No.. It is not safe to add a CCFL to the LED lighting Curcuit. Too much Amp Draw and you will burn out your control board.


Lucky the lights have a molex, so this should be a non-issue. Admittedly, my fans only use 1W each; Gentle Typhoons use 0.083A a piece at 1850 rpm. Still, I guess you have a point; best to not risk it.


----------



## Rogue1266

MARRY CHRISTMAS ALL!!!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MARRY CHRISTMAS ALL!!!


Haven't I seen that pic somewhere before







Merry Christmas Rogue


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MARRY CHRISTMAS ALL!!!


Nice Rogue.. This is the Official Trooper Christmas Card for 2011.. Thanks for doing it right as always.. You are great.


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> Does anybody think it would be safe to connect a pair of cold cathode lights to the 2-pin LEDs? Logisys Cold Cathodes use the same 2-pin connectors. I know it was originally meant for the 120mm leds, but I've swapped them out.


If you are only using the 2-pin to replace the switch that normally turns them on, yes you will be fine. My cold cathodes always had a 4-pin molex to actually power the lights and the switch didn't carry much current.


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> If you are only using the 2-pin to replace the switch that normally turns them on, yes you will be fine. My cold cathodes always had a 4-pin molex to actually power the lights and the switch didn't carry much current.


As it turns out, the pins don't fit anyways.









Gotta use molex.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> If you are only using the 2-pin to replace the switch that normally turns them on, yes you will be fine. My cold cathodes always had a 4-pin molex to actually power the lights and the switch didn't carry much current.
> 
> 
> 
> As it turns out, the pins don't fit anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta use molex.
Click to expand...

You can Hide a switch inside the front strut of the case handle. That would be a great place to hide it and still have great placement for turning it off and on.


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> As it turns out, the pins don't fit anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta use molex.


Solder it


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> You can Hide a switch inside the front strut of the case handle. That would be a great place to hide it and still have great placement for turning it off and on.


The annoying thing there is that the cables aren't long enough. At this point, I'm leaning towards just using it as directed in box. Gonna try some mods next year though.

@ yutzybrian

The entire pin layout doesn't match. I'm a bit reluctant to do it in case the voltages don't match in which case the cathode might burn out if it is overvolted.

On an unrelated note, I just had a chance to see my friend's Antec DF-85, which is a very similar price point and serves a very similar purpose. I'll have a full write-up soon, although my friend has indicated to me that he does not wish for pictures of his rig to be shown online, so I won't be posting pics.


----------



## paralogixer

Should I get this or the HAF X, since they're priced the same?
For the best cooling ofcourse


----------



## CrazyElf

Still looking for a solution for the push-pull.

At the moment, the rear fan can align perfectly. The front fan though will have to be moved in front, leaving 1/3 of the radiator without a fan.



Zip ties will have to be used for the frontal fan. The good news is that the top closes with both fans installed. If you want, you might be able to squeeze a pair of 40mm fans underneath the handle, giving almost complete coverage.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Pffft! What the....?









http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/cpu/display/20111222231004_AMD_May_Be_Preparing_Phenom_II_X8_Microprocessors.html


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> Still looking for a solution for the push-pull.
> 
> At the moment, the rear fan can align perfectly. The front fan though will have to be moved in front, leaving 1/3 of the radiator without a fan.
> 
> 
> 
> Zip ties will have to be used for the frontal fan. The good news is that the top closes with both fans installed. If you want, you might be able to squeeze a pair of 40mm fans underneath the handle, giving almost complete coverage.


We have got to come up with a mod for this.. This is getting rediculous


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paralogixer*
> 
> Should I get this or the HAF X, since they're priced the same?
> For the best cooling ofcourse


check with the Haf X guys.. I don't know Jack about that box.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Pffft! What the....?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/cpu/display/20111222231004_AMD_May_Be_Preparing_Phenom_II_X8_Microprocessors.html


I love it .. Check out my Photo Chopping.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Happy 2012 Troopers..
Don't Worry, Be Happy
and don't forget your
Towel.


----------



## Orifiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Funny that you describe a case that is half mid tower and half full tower. In essence you are discribing the STORM TROOPER to a tee. This case is full tower that is designed to be transportable. It is smaller and more Engineered towards the most use of the least space which was basically A Scout on Steroids. This is that case. We love it and yes.. The Cosmos II will probably be the King of CM Case Line. It is pretty enough for the Title.
> 
> Thanks for the comments everyone.


sorry I tottaly disagree with you! And I have a couple of reasons for it!

A month ago I was searching with a friend a couple of reviews about cosmos case and guess what. We end up laughing and crawling in the floor and I can show you why!

Just watch this video, but please watch the whole review, it ends up like a comedy, especialy from 6:00 and after..













as for the coolermaster storm trooper, I am about to order this case this week







.

Happy new year!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Thanks for the Laugh. Great point. I can't believe they did not take wire management into consideration. I have the same case but the older one. I did not put a big build in mine so I didnt have that problem. Plus since there is not no windows on this case I don't think they cared about wire management at all. Too bad. Such an great case to miss such important elements of an expert case. bummer..


benchmarks review




Great Comment.. Rep up..
and congrats on the decision to go with the Trooper.. I think you made a great choice. But I am very partial to this case.


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orifiel*
> 
> sorry I tottaly disagree with you! And I have a couple of reasons for it!
> A month ago I was searching with a friend a couple of reviews about cosmos case and guess what. We end up laughing and crawling in the floor and I can show you why!
> Just watch this video, but please watch the whole review, it ends up like a comedy, especialy from 6:00 and after..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as for the coolermaster storm trooper, I am about to order this case this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Happy new year!


The video is of the Cosmos Pure, not the Cosmos S II. The S II will most likely wind up as the main flagship. I do agree with what they said in the video about the Pure though. I had the original S and those bars that hold on the side panel are a major PITA. I do believe they did away with those in the S II.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Orifiel*
> 
> sorry I tottaly disagree with you! And I have a couple of reasons for it!
> A month ago I was searching with a friend a couple of reviews about cosmos case and guess what. We end up laughing and crawling in the floor and I can show you why!
> Just watch this video, but please watch the whole review, it ends up like a comedy, especialy from 6:00 and after..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as for the coolermaster storm trooper, I am about to order this case this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Happy new year!
> 
> 
> 
> The video is of the Cosmos Pure, not the Cosmos S II. The S II will most likely wind up as the main flagship. I do agree with what they said in the video about the Pure though. I had the original S and those bars that hold on the side panel are a major PITA. I do believe they did away with those in the S II.
Click to expand...

I hope for their sake that you are right.. That bar is just something that has to be dremeled if not.


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> I hope for their sake that you are right.. That bar is just something that has to be dremeled if not.


Oh yea. If I would have overhauled my last computer and kept the case, the rivets for the bars were coming out and I was going put in 4 threaded holes on each side and use 4 bolts to hold each panel on


----------



## CrazyElf

Well ... it's official. The Cosmos 2. It looks like it will cost maybe $400 US? Considering I paid $170 + tax here in Canada for my Storm Trooper, this case seems like a comparatively good value.

Announcement Here

At this price point, we're looking at cases like the Lian Li full towers at competition. Still, features wise, I wouldn't be surprised if our Troopers hold their own against this case.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Wow.. Big Difference I would say. I think they heard us talking..

CM COSMOS II


----------



## baren

do you guys think it would be a bad idea adding more fans to the fan controller? like splitting it to add like 2-3 more?


----------



## yutzybrian

To be completely honest I'll probably switch to the Cosmos II in a year or two once the price gets down to the range my Cosmos S was in (~$180). I love the Cosmos cases


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> To be completely honest I'll probably switch to the Cosmos II in a year or two once the price gets down to the range my Cosmos S was in (~$180). I love the Cosmos cases


Yeah I'm liking the look of the Cosmos II but now I'm torn on whether to get the Trooper or Cosmos II.... Decisions


----------



## Mkilbride

Trooper. It'll suit all your needs for half the price.(Shipping on the Cosmos II is going to be 40-50$, even on NEwegg.)


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate*
> 
> Yeah I'm liking the look of the Cosmos II but now I'm torn on whether to get the Trooper or Cosmos II.... Decisions


Get the trooper now and when you get bored of looking at it, get the Cosmos II (price should be dropped fairly well by then) lol


----------



## Mkilbride

189$ VS 350$.

Shipping for the Trooper is 20$ on Newegg, and shipping is 43$ for the Cosmos II on Newegg(when it arrives)

So 210$ VS nearly 400$...

Now, looks aside, what are you actually getting for that extra 190$?

Infact, you could buy two Storm Troopers for the price almost.


----------



## Orifiel

cable management is fixed, ok... what about doors? I mean in cosmos, there is reports that cosmos doors open by them selfs.. fall down... And if I have to choose between the top category of pc cases, I may choose the Enermax FULMO GT (it cost 240 euro in my country) And it can fit 2 psu's, also it has 2 motherboard halls for cooler retation plate (server mobos). The other good thing about it is, it can get up to 12 I think, hdd's.. So why cosmos 2 with such a price!!! (usually if something cost 200 dollars in US, it cost 200 euro in EU.. theft.. lol ) So if cosmos cost 400 dollars (!!!), that means 400 euro in Eu..

I still believe fulmo and cosmos 2, are away to much for me though.. (I love many hdd options, but they are too big man...) Here is the review for it, even the review lady can fit inside.. lol!!


----------



## DTK1337

Hey guys,

I have had the case for a little while now and quite enjoy it. However, I have started to notice that the screws that hold the side doors on are not quite fitting anymore. They do not screw in and the screws themselves are not stripped. I think a rattling is starting due to these loose screws.

Just wondering if anyone else has had this issue and if they have a workaround for it. I really don't want to have to deal with warranty.

Thanks.


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DTK1337*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I have had the case for a little while now and quite enjoy it. However, I have started to notice that the screws that hold the side doors on are not quite fitting anymore. They do not screw in and the screws themselves are not stripped. I think a rattling is starting due to these loose screws.
> Just wondering if anyone else has had this issue and if they have a workaround for it. I really don't want to have to deal with warranty.
> Thanks.


The screws do seem quite tight for being thumb screws. I have to use a screwdriver every time.


----------



## unimatrixzero

*About the Thumb Screws.*

I used custom aluminum Thumb screws for mine.. But there are different screws in your box. Maybe you have screws for the interior instead of the ones that are for the side panel.. I cant imagine any vibration even with out any screws unless you have a Lawn mower motor inside it.. That would cause some vibration but the fitting on this case is exceptional...

I recommend these for replacement Screws.

http://www.mnpctech.com/thumbscrew.html

*About the Enermax Case*
And the Enermax Fulmo is just a bad copy of the CM 690II Advanced Black Edition. I really don't know the details of the quality of that Enermax but its okay I guess...What ever blows your Sails?



I don't know which is better.. The Fulmo is a pretty good copy of the 690 Black Edition.

About the CM Cosmos II..

They fixed everything that was wrong about the case this time and its a very nice case. But just don't paint it purple.. Please.. That's just Wrong.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> 189$ VS 350$.
> 
> Shipping for the Trooper is 20$ on Newegg, and shipping is 43$ for the Cosmos II on Newegg(when it arrives)
> 
> So 210$ VS nearly 400$...
> 
> Now, looks aside, what are you actually getting for that extra 190$?
> 
> Infact, you could buy two Storm Troopers for the price almost.


Thank you.. so much for this comment and This is *the Storm Trooper Club* so Post some pictures of your Rigs and Mods guys.. This is a very well thought out case and to me one of the prettiest cases out there.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Now for your veiwing pleasure.. Best Bass solo I ever heard.


----------



## remorseless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> To be completely honest I'll probably switch to the Cosmos II in a year or two once the price gets down to the range my Cosmos S was in (~$180). I love the Cosmos cases


i am going to get the cosmos II in a year when its on sale but i still love my trooper n keeping. the trooper is going to be my gaming pc and then the cosmos will be enthusiast pc because of no easy carrying handle. only was for a 115lbs person to carry a fully loaded cosmos 2 is with two hands and in between my legs and taking baby steps


----------



## CrazyElf

IMO the Cosmos 2 is an impressive case, but is it enough of an upgrade for anybody to justify ditching their Storm Trooper?

Thoughts:
- Storm Trooper has almost as good cable management, although the rear facing HDDs and parallel fans is better
- Storm Trooper has almost as many hard drive slots and most motherboards don't have enough SATA ports anyways
- Storm Trooper is arguably easier to move around as it is lighter and also has a handle
- You can add side fans onto the Storm Trooper and a bottom intake as well

What the Cosmos 2 does have:
- Bigger and more room to work with
- 360 radiator on top
- More 5.25" drive bays with hot swap bays removed OR 2x HAF-X like hot swap bays
- Swing out side panels, although this may be a matter of form over functionality depending on the situation
- EDIT: Push-Pull possible with CM Cosmos 2 on top

For what you are getting, it may be hard to justify.


----------



## PormTroooper

Thought I'd pop my first build up.
It has been fun.
Just being patient with video cards for now.
I'd like to change the case fans and cpu cooler at some stage.
Maybe mod the front cages to accept front fans and make the cages themselves, removable from the front.
I think with a bit of material and the right tools, you could get alot of life and performance from this case.










Apples and oranges when it comes to the Cosmos II.

Cheers


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PormTroooper*
> 
> Thought I'd pop my first build up.
> It has been fun.
> Just being patient with video cards for now.
> I'd like to change the case fans and cpu cooler at some stage.
> Maybe mod the front cages to accept front fans and make the cages themselves, removable from the front.
> I think with a bit of material and the right tools, you could get alot of life and performance from this case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apples and oranges when it comes to the Cosmos II.
> 
> Cheers


really love your build... If you get a chance I would love to see more pictures of it.. Let us know if you need anything and welcome aboard.


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136533


----------



## unimatrixzero

I bought 2 x 1.5 Tb WD Blacks back in October.. Best buy I have ever made.. Glad I got them ...


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> I bought 2 x 1.5 Tb WD Blacks back in October.. Best buy I have ever made.. Glad I got them ...


Yeah yeah....









Thinking of digging out one of my old IDE drives and turning it into an external. Not sure what all I'd need for that. Hopefully not much. Funds are limited.

Some day I'll start saving for a Trooper. Finally was able to check one out at Fry's. It was sweet. My Dad was like....what would you need something that big for?


----------



## Mkilbride

Just ordered this, on it's way from Newegg. Yee-haw!

I got the same 1TB HDD listed above for 70$ from BestBuy less than a year ago, on sale from 99$.

Man, this HDD shortage stuff is made up and inflated so hard, it's annoying.


----------



## PormTroooper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> really love your build... If you get a chance I would love to see more pictures of it.. Let us know if you need anything and welcome aboard.


Thanks mate.
More pics:









As she stands now. Would love to have a full window. Silverstone Strider Gold 1000W PSU. Inside a 2500K.









Front loading drive bays. Would have preferred to route the SATA power from the bottom. Crucial M4 (hope they have a fix soon) and WD 1TB Green storage drive.









Bit of cable management.









USB 2.0 and front switch/LED routing.









Ripjaws RAM - memory is so cheap now.


----------



## Zan30

well here is my new cm storm trooper







Cant seem to find the application to join the club


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Just ordered this, on it's way from Newegg. Yee-haw!
> 
> I got the same 1TB HDD listed above for 70$ from BestBuy less than a year ago, on sale from 99$.
> 
> Man, this HDD shortage stuff is made up and inflated so hard, it's annoying.


Not for me.. I have been hording hard drive for a while now.. Especially When I would do projects.. I would buy two hard drives and keep one.. That was partial payment for my builds.. Profit. That and Memory.. If I were you guys I would buy lots of memory right now and quit worrying about the HDDs.. The memory and the Old AM3 chips are the best prices on the market.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zan30*
> 
> well here is my new cm storm trooper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant seem to find the application to join the club


No ... I don't have the Google doc ready yet. I got hacked a few weeks ago and Have been dealing with that.. But right now I am keeping track by putting your name and build pictures on Page one.


----------



## unimatrixzero

BTW Porm Troooper.. I was just looking at your wireing on this picture.


I like the way you turned the drive in that direction but you need to hide the wires or they will show through the front of the case.. but I love the Idea.. I think we should work on this Idea further.. It is really a great idea for wire management for this case.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Just ordered this, on it's way from Newegg. Yee-haw!
> 
> I got the same 1TB HDD listed above for 70$ from BestBuy less than a year ago, on sale from 99$.
> 
> Man, this HDD shortage stuff is made up and inflated so hard, it's annoying.


No, not really. Unfortunately. Poor people. Would like to question the wisdom of putting all the factories in one place like that. In the middle of a earthquake/typhoon/flooding zone.









Man! I want a Trooper soooo bad. But, as my Momma would say, it's an 'I want' not an 'I need'.


----------



## PormTroooper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> BTW Porm Troooper.. I was just looking at your wireing on this picture.
> 
> I like the way you turned the drive in that direction but you need to hide the wires or they will show through the front of the case.. but I love the Idea.. I think we should work on this Idea further.. It is really a great idea for wire management for this case.


Yeah I'd like to hide the wiring too... thought you cannot easily see them through the drive bay covers with the LEDs behind. Unfortunately I was limited by my PSU cables. Kinda bugs me SATA connects only one way. Would have preferred coming up from the bottom and mounting everything (including SSD) in the lowest rack. The fans limit what can cable directly behind.

It's a good setup for gfxcard cooling, plenty of direct airflow in that area straight from the box.

My next idea is to bend the cage tabs in so they can be removed from the front. A fine line between aesthetically pleasing and user friendliness.


----------



## Mkilbride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> No, not really. Unfortunately. Poor people. Would like to question the wisdom of putting all the factories in one place like that. In the middle of a earthquake/typhoon/flooding zone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man! I want a Trooper soooo bad. But, as my Momma would say, it's an 'I want' not an 'I need'.


The guy at the gun store said the same thing to me when I said "I need xxx accessory for my shotgun"

he said

"This is a shop of wants, not needs."

Great phrase.

Also, not all of them were there, and most are already back up and running they said, the HDD Shortage is actually made up, proven fact.


----------



## Zan30

thx man


----------



## CrazyElf

A high end case like this is always a want.

It's an annoyance to be honest that the hard drives are rear facing. I like hard drives with the SATA facing the right of the case, with the fans parallel to the GPUs for cooling performance.

Btw, if anybody wants to get fan filters or longer screws for the side fans, get M3 x 35mm screws.


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> The guy at the gun store said the same thing to me when I said "I need xxx accessory for my shotgun"
> he said
> "This is a shop of wants, not needs."
> Great phrase.
> Also, not all of them were there, and most are already back up and running they said, the HDD Shortage is actually made up, proven fact.


Unfortunately this is correct. The shortage wasn't really a shortage, just a temporary ripple in production. Now its just retailers taking advantage


----------



## Mkilbride

It's very sad. I just got a PS3 and I am using it as a MEdia Server...so now instead of burning & deleting stuff, I keep it.

So I thought I'd pick up one of those 3-4TB HDD's out there that were going for like 120$ just 6 months ago. Now they're @ 250$...no thanks.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> The guy at the gun store said the same thing to me when I said "I need xxx accessory for my shotgun"
> he said
> "This is a shop of wants, not needs."
> Great phrase.
> Also, not all of them were there, and most are already back up and running they said, the HDD Shortage is actually made up, proven fact.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately this is correct. The shortage wasn't really a shortage, just a temporary ripple in production. Now its just retailers taking advantage
Click to expand...

Kind of like the owners of the Gas Stations playing with the Gas Prices at the pump to make a higher profit margin off the gas. I see 4 and 5 cent differences all the time and some even of a dime difference.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Its funny.. I bought two 1.5 Terabyte drives from a guy on Ebay for 150 bucks.. I am so glad I bought them 6 months ago,.


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Its funny.. I bought two 1.5 Terabyte drives from a guy on Ebay for 150 bucks.. I am so glad I bought them 6 months ago,.


Want to send one my way? LOL.

I bought a Hitachi 500GB on black friday to hopefully hold me until the prices come down. Running out of room fast though


----------



## unimatrixzero

I was buying HDD and Flashdrives like they were going out of business. I have a full build...a 1.5 in the mancave.. and 1 5 hunrded for a large flashdrive to go between different computers using usb Harddrive caddies I have installed on each computer.


----------



## Mkilbride

NEWEGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG

Says it shipped today.

Hopefully I'll get it Wednesday with the rest of my stuff. Else I'll have no where to put it all!


----------



## strausd

Hi, I am new to the forums here and am considering a Cooler Master Storm Trooper. The problem is that I will be getting an E-ATX motherboard and those are not officially supported.

So I decided to contact Cooler Master and ask them, and here is what I was told:

"It will not fit as the e-ATX has some mounting holes the case does not have or support."

However, I read a Newegg review where someone said they were able to fit an E-ATX motherboard inside the case.

I have no doubt that the case can physically hold an E-ATX motherboard. But my question is whether or not the Cooler Master representative was correct in telling me that the case does not have the right mounting holes for an E-ATX motherboard. Does anybody know? Does anybody currently have an E-ATX motherboard inside of their Storm Trooper while using all the screw holes on the motherboard?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strausd*
> 
> Hi, I am new to the forums here and am considering a Cooler Master Storm Trooper. The problem is that I will be getting an E-ATX motherboard and those are not officially supported.
> So I decided to contact Cooler Master and ask them, and here is what I was told:
> "It will not fit as the e-ATX has some mounting holes the case does not have or support."
> However, I read a Newegg review where someone said they were able to fit an E-ATX motherboard inside the case.
> I have no doubt that the case can physically hold an E-ATX motherboard. But my question is whether or not the Cooler Master representative was correct in telling me that the case does not have the right mounting holes for an E-ATX motherboard. Does anybody know? Does anybody currently have an E-ATX motherboard inside of their Storm Trooper while using all the screw holes on the motherboard?
> Thanks in advance for your help!


Quote:


> Cooler Master says the Storm Trooper will handle micro ATX, ATX, and XL-ATX motherboards. One problem is that there is no real standard for "XL-ATX". My ASUS Rampage III Extreme is an odd form factor that's one inch longer, front to back, than the ATX standard. As you can see from the image below, it partially covers two of the cable routing holes, but this shouldn't be a problem


Benchmark Reviews.com










Does that help any!!!


----------



## strausd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Benchmark Reviews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that help any!!!


That does help! I noticed that the dimensions of that motherboard is 12" X 10.6" and the Rampage 4 Extreme is 12" X 10.7". So it looks like I shouldn't have any issues besides the motherboard being one tenth of an inch longer wider than the one in that picture.

The only thing I am worried about is whether or not the case will support all of the screws that the motherboard needs. I would rather not be in a situation where I am not able to fully screw in the motherboard.


----------



## Reworker

Boards that are called E-ATX, such as the MIVE Z and RIVE are just slightly wider than normal ATX boards (as shown in the pictures above), and importantly have the same screw holes/stand-off fitment. You will have no issues with a Rampage IV Extreme in a Storm Trooper case. There are several pictures in the Corsair case threads where such motherboards have been fitted into cases such as the 600T and 650D.

The only impact will be the grommets being partially covered, but still functional. I'm considering this case for just this purpose as the Cosmos 2 is just too expensive at the moment. Currently I have a Maximus IV Extreme Z board in a Silverstone FT02, which doesn't officially support E-ATX boards.


----------



## Master__Shake

...


----------



## strausd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reworker*
> 
> Boards that are called E-ATX, such as the MIVE Z and RIVE are just slightly wider than normal ATX boards (as shown in the pictures above), and importantly have the same screw holes/stand-off fitment. You will have no issues with a Rampage IV Extreme in a Storm Trooper case. There are several pictures in the Corsair case threads where such motherboards have been fitted into cases such as the 600T and 650D.
> 
> The only impact will be the grommets being partially covered, but still functional. I'm considering this case for just this purpose as the Cosmos 2 is just too expensive at the moment. Currently I have a Maximus IV Extreme Z board in a Silverstone FT02, which doesn't officially support E-ATX boards.


Man, the Cosmos 2 is one sexy case! If money were not an issues I would definitely go with that or the Lian Li V2120. But in my opinion, the storm trooper is the next best thing.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strausd*
> 
> Man, the Cosmos 2 is one sexy case! If money were not an issues I would definitely go with that or the Lian Li V2120. But in my opinion, the storm trooper is the next best thing.


I do agree with you to some extent.. The Cosmos II is sexy looking...







'BUT'??? Benchmark Reviews.com only gave it a Final Score: 8.8 out of 10.
The 'CON' point's ' David Ramsey '; writer of the review; Point's out are quit valid...









Now in Benchmark Reviews.com for the CM Storm Trooper, ' David Ramsey' gave the Trooper a Final Score: 9.0 out of 10. His point's on 'CONS' are also valid about the Trooper; just not as many as he has on the 'Cosmos II' chassis...

I always trusted David Ramsey's reviews at Benchmark Reviews.com.. He really covers the hole spectrum when he reviews something..

I guess it really comes down to what a person tastes are as well the functionality of the case... Either way I'm a
a CM STORM MAN.. Love this line of cases..


----------



## unimatrixzero

Motherboard Standards and Sizes

For more information on Motherboard Standards see here

ATX Official Info


----------



## leecheefoto

I will get uv cathodes along with a set of a custom watercooling cpu/gpu set.
I am missing the acrylic glass so I'm taking a temporary picture.
The black outline of the window is kind of done half ass due to paint tape made a bubble =(
Anyway, color scheme next week with watercool stuff will be green / red.


----------



## strausd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> I do agree with you to some extent.. The Cosmos II is sexy looking...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'BUT'??? Benchmark Reviews.com only gave it a Final Score: 8.8 out of 10.
> The 'CON' point's ' David Ramsey '; writer of the review; Point's out are quit valid...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now in Benchmark Reviews.com for the CM Storm Trooper, ' David Ramsey' gave the Trooper a Final Score: 9.0 out of 10. His point's on 'CONS' are also valid about the Trooper; just not as many as he has on the 'Cosmos II' chassis...
> I always trusted David Ramsey's reviews at Benchmark Reviews.com.. He really covers the hole spectrum when he reviews something..
> I guess it really comes down to what a person tastes are as well the functionality of the case... Either way I'm a
> a CM STORM MAN.. Love this line of cases..


Thanks for the links to the reviews! I am definitely liking the Storm Trooper and I feel a lot better knowing I won't have any problem with the motherboard size.


----------



## CrazyElf

After more experience with the case, I can add another flaw to this case. The rubber coating begins to come off after just 2 months of usage.

I have an odd noise coming from my case that sounds like a bearing - I'm still trying to figure out where it is coming from - a bad fan or the HDDs vibrating on me.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leecheefoto*
> 
> I will get uv cathodes along with a set of a custom watercooling cpu/gpu set.
> I am missing the acrylic glass so I'm taking a temporary picture.
> The black outline of the window is kind of done half ass due to paint tape made a bubble =(
> Anyway, color scheme next week with watercool stuff will be green / red.


bEEEEUTIFUL WINDOW MOD. Great job. Thank for the picture.. Great build.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strausd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> I do agree with you to some extent.. The Cosmos II is sexy looking...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'BUT'??? Benchmark Reviews.com only gave it a Final Score: 8.8 out of 10.
> The 'CON' point's ' David Ramsey '; writer of the review; Point's out are quit valid...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now in Benchmark Reviews.com for the CM Storm Trooper, ' David Ramsey' gave the Trooper a Final Score: 9.0 out of 10. His point's on 'CONS' are also valid about the Trooper; just not as many as he has on the 'Cosmos II' chassis...
> I always trusted David Ramsey's reviews at Benchmark Reviews.com.. He really covers the hole spectrum when he reviews something..
> I guess it really comes down to what a person tastes are as well the functionality of the case... Either way I'm a
> a CM STORM MAN.. Love this line of cases..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the links to the reviews! I am definitely liking the Storm Trooper and I feel a lot better knowing I won't have any problem with the motherboard size.
Click to expand...

Yea. me too.. That ATX stuff can be confusing.. The motherboard companies want to name a board size after their board sometimes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> After more experience with the case, I can add another flaw to this case. The rubber coating begins to come off after just 2 months of usage.
> 
> I have an odd noise coming from my case that sounds like a bearing - I'm still trying to figure out where it is coming from - a bad fan or the HDDs vibrating on me.


Well I was one of the first to have one here in the states. Mine does not flake or buzz or anything thing else.... Oh it Does Have one thing.. It ROXX Alot.. But I don't mind.


----------



## galbrecht71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strausd*
> 
> Man, the Cosmos 2 is one sexy case! If money were not an issues I would definitely go with that or the Lian Li V2120. But in my opinion, the storm trooper is the next best thing.


I still think the trooper case is better looking. IMO it is much more aggressive looking than either the Cosmos 2 or the Lian Li V2120. I am going to be doing a build in march using the trooper so i cant join the club here yet, but i was wondering about doing some extra lighting on the chassis, what will i need to get for hardware and how does one power said hardware. I would at least like to light up the internals of the top cover just aft of the handle and add some "ground effects" below the case. Red to match the rest of the color scheme i'm using, but nothing super bright. I want it bright enough to show off the top but not too overpowering.


----------



## galbrecht71

One thing else while i'm thinking it... Is it possible to have a lighting setup controlled by the Troopers built in led fan controller so that would do everything?


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227757&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL011212&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL011212-_-EMC-011212-Index-_-SSD-_-20227757-L04B&AID=10521304&PID=4003003&SID=lky066b2lkr8

God! They're killin me!


----------



## PormTroooper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> After more experience with the case, I can add another flaw to this case. The rubber coating begins to come off after just 2 months of usage.


Hi mate... can you give us some details? Pictures?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galbrecht71*
> 
> One thing else while i'm thinking it... Is it possible to have a lighting setup controlled by the Troopers built in led fan controller so that would do everything?


I will check and see if a strand or two is possible. I need to check some wattages before I give you a number or a possiblity but i do know there is an extra LED plug in the System for one more fan or something else. But will 24 or 48 LEDs over power the control Circuilt. If I were you I would be safe and look into this.



http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=LED+dimmer&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## unimatrixzero

ATX Board Sizes Explained.

Now is this exact. No.. Everybody fudges on the sizes of the boards but they cant budge on the STAND OFFS. While every motherboard uses different Stand offs please TRIPLE CHECK that your mounting Stand offs are in the right position and no extra ones need to be applied.. or you will short out your board and cause your PSU to pop its safety breaker and scare you into fits of rage.



Here is a more real world Example. Select Photo to Zoom in 25%


This figure Shows a mounted STANDARD 7 Slot ATX board installed in the Cooler Master Storm Trooper.


----------



## remorseless

dont forget usually the cosmos those style chassis are for the crowd who want a sleek clean design that is efficient, i agree with you the trooper is more aggressive and thats why i love it but i wouldnt mind having the cosmos for a build with oodles of hard drives


----------



## Mkilbride

My cable management sucks, I wish I could take a picture, but yeah, it's bad, however, I am toooooooo lazy to do it any better.

Everything else about this case rocks though. Solid build. My nw computr looks excellent, and great airflow.


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PormTroooper*
> 
> Hi mate... can you give us some details? Pictures?


Basically, little bits of the rubber coating on front are beginning to come off. Most of it is on, but there are a few spots now where it is not on.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> My cable management sucks, I wish I could take a picture, but yeah, it's bad, however, I am toooooooo lazy to do it any better.
> Everything else about this case rocks though. Solid build. My nw computr looks excellent, and great airflow.


I have seen bad and you can't surely beat what I have seen. Give us a picture. Don't you worry. just a picture of the Case if the insides bother you.. We understand.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remorseless*
> 
> dont forget usually the cosmos those style chassis are for the crowd who want a sleek clean design that is efficient, i agree with you the trooper is more aggressive and thats why i love it but i wouldnt mind having the cosmos for a build with oodles of hard drives


I have a secret passion for the newest CM Cosmos II. I would love to have one my self. I have the Cosmos S but the Cosmos II is so much better of a case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PormTroooper*
> 
> Hi mate... can you give us some details? Pictures?
> 
> 
> 
> Basically, little bits of the rubber coating on front are beginning to come off. Most of it is on, but there are a few spots now where it is not on.
Click to expand...

Please don't take this the wrong way but I would like to see evidence of this Rubberized material coming off the top of the case before we take this any further. As it is said on many circles, without pictures, it never happened.. I am sorry you are having so much trouble with your case. With all of the humms and buzzing and flaking but I would love to see video of the case making sounds and flaking material.


----------



## CrazyElf

Look very closely at where I have circled it.



The rubber starts to come off if you move this case around a lot.


----------



## galbrecht71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> I will check and see if a strand or two is possible. I need to check some wattages before I give you a number or a possiblity but i do know there is an extra LED plug in the System for one more fan or something else. But will 24 or 48 LEDs over power the control Circuilt. If I were you I would be safe and look into this.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=LED+dimmer&_sacat=See-All-Categories


Thanks for the link. i took a look and its not a bad price for a controller, at least not as much as i was expecting lol.


----------



## kypron

I just moved my system from a Haf 922 into this case. Really liking it so far. Here's a few low quality pics....

Coolermaster Storm Trooper Full Tower
Asus P6X58D-E Motherboard
Intel Core i7 950 @ 3.8 Ghz under a Coolermaster Hyper 212 Plus
6 Gb Patriot Sector 7 ddr3 1600mhz memory
EVGA Gtx 580 1.5 Gb video card
Crucial M4 128 Gb SSD
Western Digital 1 TB 7200 RPM Black HDD
Asus Xonar DG sound card


----------



## CrazyElf

So, this is likely the Window that Cooler Master will be releasing for us.


----------



## BlitzkriegFC

I dont know where is the form, but here is my Trooper:






http://imgur.com/a


Greetings from México


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlitzkriegFC*
> 
> I dont know where is the form, but here is my Trooper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a
> 
> 
> Greetings from México


Very nice build... Welcome to the CMSTC.


----------



## BlitzkriegFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Very nice build... Welcome to the CMSTC.


Thank you, very nice mod on your case. I love it!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> So, this is likely the Window that Cooler Master will be releasing for us.


----------



## Ub3rG33k

Hi im new to the forum and i was wondering is it ok for me to just put the pix up of my storm trooper ?
so i can join the club


----------



## galbrecht71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> So, this is likely the Window that Cooler Master will be releasing for us.


where did you find this? IMO, I don't think it looks bad but wished they left more of the original styling and vent


----------



## remorseless

i actually really like that window


----------



## PormTroooper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remorseless*
> 
> i actually really like that window


Yeah, looks nice. Though the lower left corner could have revealed more of the psu.





 ...check out the 5:50 mark.


----------



## CrazyElf

So basically, we can confirm the side panel and the new variant.

Hopefully Lucasarts won't sue over this one - especially knowing George Lucas' litigation-happy legal team. It looks like it will give good competition to the 600T White. Lol.

I think I'm gonna just keep my variant as is - I thought about getting the side panel, but then again, I wanted 2 fans blowing air on my GPU. Probably overkill for one GPU though - it idles under 35C.

I thought about getting some powercoat and making it blue though - which would have been ... unique. It's on hold though for now.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> So basically, we can confirm the side panel and the new variant.
> 
> Hopefully Lucasarts won't sue over this one - especially knowing George Lucas' litigation-happy legal team. It looks like it will give good competition to the 600T White. Lol.
> 
> I think I'm gonna just keep my variant as is - I thought about getting the side panel, but then again, I wanted 2 fans blowing air on my GPU. Probably overkill for one GPU though - it idles under 35C.
> 
> I thought about getting some powercoat and making it blue though - which would have been ... unique. It's on hold though for now.


If you watch the video to the end, the white version will be called the Striker


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> If you watch the video to the end, the white version will be called the Striker


Knowing Lucas' lawyers, that may not matter. It's a Storm Trooper nonetheless. It is a bit like saying the HAF-X has nothing to do with the HAF 932.

If it comes to court, here's to hoping CM wins.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> If you watch the video to the end, the white version will be called the Striker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knowing Lucas' lawyers, that may not matter. It's a Storm Trooper nonetheless. It is a bit like saying the HAF-X has nothing to do with the HAF 932.
> 
> If it comes to court, here's to hoping CM wins.
Click to expand...

If they don't put a Trooper name on then there is nothing to sue over, even if the black one is called a Trooper, but maybe there is a name change coming for the black one too.


----------



## Alvarez

hi, i found some photos about Striker if you're interested:


----------



## epsilon777

Has anyone else had trouble getting the motherboard mounting pins to screw in all the way?

Sent from my MIUI Droid X


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> Look very closely at where I have circled it.
> 
> 
> 
> The rubber starts to come off if you move this case around a lot.


Yes.. Sorry for Doubting you. Did you rub it against something or any trauma to the rubber covering in that spot or is there any other places .

Okay.. I am going to assume that the answer is no to that Question. ALL TROOPER keep an eye out on your cases for any flaking also when cleaning it do not use any Windex or alcohol. Common Dish soap and water should be the only thing you use on your case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> So, this is likely the Window that Cooler Master will be releasing for us.


Yea.. I was supposed to recieve one of these panels for the club but I didn't. I was supposed to keep it hush hush. Anyway.. Yea.. its new and its for sale really soon. Probably Febuary.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlitzkriegFC*
> 
> I dont know where is the form, but here is my Trooper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a
> 
> 
> Greetings from México


The New Form is Here
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlitzkriegFC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Very nice build... Welcome to the CMSTC.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, very nice mod on your case. I love it!
Click to expand...

Thank you Very Very Much. I am Honored.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ub3rG33k*
> 
> Hi, im new to the forum and i was wondering is it ok for me to just put the pix up of my storm trooper ?
> so i can join the club


yes you may fill the form and take a few pictures of your Computer and be one of us. We will love having you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remorseless*
> 
> i actually really like that window


Me too but I like the original Side panel and my window better. But I am pissed off at them now for not sending me the panel so that might have something to do with my Attitude.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> So basically, we can confirm the side panel and the new variant.
> 
> Hopefully Lucasarts won't sue over this one - especially knowing George Lucas' litigation-happy legal team. It looks like it will give good competition to the 600T White. Lol.
> 
> I think I'm gonna just keep my variant as is - I thought about getting the side panel, but then again, I wanted 2 fans blowing air on my GPU. Probably overkill for one GPU though - it idles under 35C.
> 
> I thought about getting some powercoat and making it blue though - which would have been ... unique. It's on hold though for now.
> 
> 
> 
> *Watch out for the color blue unless you use another color with it or you might not like the results. Trust me I have seen some blue horror stories.*
> 
> If you watch the video to the end, the white version will be called the Striker
Click to expand...

That is funny. Striker will get a kick out of that.


----------



## galbrecht71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarez*
> 
> hi, i found some photos about Striker if you're interested:


Wow, not a huge fan of all things white, but i must say that looks pretty sweet.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epsilon777*
> 
> Has anyone else had trouble getting the motherboard mounting pins to screw in all the way?
> 
> Sent from my MIUI Droid X


This can be a common problem.. The best thing is to have a Nut Driver Set handy. Any will do but I like Greenlee and Klien kits. Also the Lowes Store Brand is really good too.

Check and see if you are cross threadding. This can happen to anyone no matter what the skill. You can usually know if it is crossthreaded by the thrid turn with fingers. Check to make sure that the Standoff it perfecly straight up and down and if not back it off and try again. The Standoff might want to go back to the Cross thread again but a manly push in the right direction will usally put it back on course.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galbrecht71*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alvarez*
> 
> hi, i found some photos about Striker if you're interested:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, not a huge fan of all things white, but i must say that looks pretty sweet.
Click to expand...

I am liking this white out version too.. Very nice.. And the new window. Well its okay.. but I like mine better.. Too much of a good thing can make someone sick.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> If you watch the video to the end, the white version will be called the Striker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knowing Lucas' lawyers, that may not matter. It's a Storm Trooper nonetheless. It is a bit like saying the HAF-X has nothing to do with the HAF 932.
> 
> If it comes to court, here's to hoping CM wins.
Click to expand...

There is nothing similar between these two items..


----------



## remorseless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> I think I'm gonna just keep my variant as is - I thought about getting the side panel, but then again, I wanted 2 fans blowing air on my GPU. Probably overkill for one GPU though - it idles under 35C.
> .


i am going to keep current side panel i need the fans to blow air onto my 6870s the problem is i have a gigabyte 990fx ud5 the 2nd pci e x 16 lane is so close that there is hardly any space between my gpus.


----------



## CrazyElf

@Unimatrix, I haven't used any solvents or cleaning tools on my case. It just seems to be normal wear and tear.

From what we can see, the white is only a variant of the case. It doesn't bring any new features.

Anybody think that they have the best fan configuration for cooling?

Right now I have 9 Gentle Typhoons on my case, all 1850 rpm.

2x intake on the front drive bays
2x bottom intake
2x side intake

1x rear exhaust
2x top exhaust

I've been reading around - there's a guy called ehume in the cooling section that advocates for reversing the top fans to intake and making the case very strongly positive pressure.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> @Unimatrix, I haven't used any solvents or cleaning tools on my case. It just seems to be normal wear and tear.
> 
> From what we can see, the white is only a variant of the case. It doesn't bring any new features.
> 
> Anybody think that they have the best fan configuration for cooling?
> 
> Right now I have 9 Gentle Typhoons on my case, all 1850 rpm.
> 
> 2x intake on the front drive bays
> 2x bottom intake
> 2x side intake
> 
> 1x rear exhaust
> 2x top exhaust
> 
> I've been reading around - there's a guy called ehume in the cooling section that advocates for reversing the top fans to intake and making the case very strongly positive pressure.


You must know that I was not implying cause and effect with your problems with the rubberized portion of your case. I think what you have is really a problem and you should contact the Coolermaster People to see if you can get a replacement Top.


If you look at the bigger picture. You can see the tiny Stress fractures in the same area.

About turning the top fan to intake. This is not a new concept. This has been a common "THEORY" That is commonly spoken of but i seldom see this configuration. Although the people doing it may not be sharing the idea, I think it is a valid principal. I would love to see some serious tests on the subject. But.. As it is now your configuration looks great.


----------



## leecheefoto

It looks like a mess I know =[ I need to order more fittings and find a proper place to put my res since I want to exhaust the back!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> @Unimatrix, I haven't used any solvents or cleaning tools on my case. It just seems to be normal wear and tear.
> 
> From what we can see, the white is only a variant of the case. It doesn't bring any new features.
> 
> Anybody think that they have the best fan configuration for cooling?
> 
> Right now I have 9 Gentle Typhoons on my case, all 1850 rpm.
> 
> 2x intake on the front drive bays
> 2x bottom intake
> 2x side intake
> 
> 1x rear exhaust
> 2x top exhaust
> 
> I've been reading around - there's a guy called ehume in the cooling section that advocates for reversing the top fans to intake and making the case very strongly positive pressure.
> 
> 
> 
> You must know that I was not implying cause and effect with your problems with the rubberized portion of your case. I think what you have is really a problem and you should contact the Coolermaster People to see if you can get a replacement Top.
> 
> 
> If you look at the bigger picture. You can see the tiny Stress fractures in the same area.
> 
> About turning the top fan to intake. This is not a new concept. This has been a common "THEORY" That is commonly spoken of but i seldom see this configuration. Although the people doing it may not be sharing the idea, I think it is a valid principal. I would love to see some serious tests on the subject. But.. As it is now your configuration looks great.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leecheefoto*
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like a mess I know =[ I need to order more fittings and find a proper place to put my res since I want to exhaust the back!


I love this build. It looks great,.. Thanks for being a part of us.


----------



## Bleeding Edge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> About turning the top fan to intake. This is not a new concept. This has been a common "THEORY" That is commonly spoken of but i seldom see this configuration. Although the people doing it may not be sharing the idea, I think it is a valid principal. I would love to see some serious tests on the subject. But.. As it is now your configuration looks great.


They way I look at it, you want the same amount of airflow on the intake as you do on the exhaust. If your intake fans can move 200CF/m and your exhaust can only move 100CF/m, that will result in less overall airflow than 150CF/m on both.

I don't see the benefit on increasing the internal case pressure. Although it will result in slightly denser air, that air will also be slightly hotter.

My 2 cents.


----------



## Alvarez

you think it endangers handling to case, those fractures ? or they rework with the case and solve the problem in Striker variant ?

I'll buy Storm Trooper or SSD this month, however i'm done with dust, it's everywhere, i dont like dust









I'm more concerned about the PSU though, too much dust may cause some problems inside, it needs cleaning every week almost

and also i've got some questions for troopers:

1. Dust: Since it's been a while, what about dust problem in your cases, i saw some pictures here (i just read whole topic) there's dust in fans on MoBos, are you happy about filters ?

2. PSU: I'm using Thermaltake Toughpower 750W, semi modular PSU right now, i assume there will be a problem about lenghts of cables, i want to place them properly (cable management) should i need cables or extensions if yes which one you recommend ? Same goes for DVD and HDD cables, i've got a cable from PSU to DVD1, DVD2 and HDD. Currently i'm using CM Haf 922 which is terrible in cable management (because of my installtion)

and nice mod for top of Striker already, i was thinking this for Trooper (carbonfiber cover for top of the case where usb and other things ?):


----------



## Ub3rG33k

So this is my rig so far still a work in progress hope you like













Will keep you up to date on the changes


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bleeding Edge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> About turning the top fan to intake. This is not a new concept. This has been a common "THEORY" That is commonly spoken of but i seldom see this configuration. Although the people doing it may not be sharing the idea, I think it is a valid principal. I would love to see some serious tests on the subject. But.. As it is now your configuration looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> They way I look at it, you want the same amount of airflow on the intake as you do on the exhaust. If your intake fans can move 200CF/m and your exhaust can only move 100CF/m, that will result in less overall airflow than 150CF/m on both.
> 
> I don't see the benefit on increasing the internal case pressure. Although it will result in slightly denser air, that air will also be slightly hotter.
> 
> My 2 cents.
Click to expand...

I understand.. Why have pressurized air in the case getting hotter and hotter right. Will it begin to hover like a balloon. Not exactly the point of the arguement. The aim is not to pressurize the cabin but to change the air flow pattern. The cpu is cooler than the Gpu, so you allow the gpu heat a faster more expediant way of exiting the cabin. That is the idea behind reversing the top fan. I think if you reverse the top fan you should have the side fans pushing the Air out from the GPUs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarez*
> 
> you think it endangers handling to case, those fractures ? or they rework with the case and solve the problem in Striker variant ?
> 
> I'll buy Storm Trooper or SSD this month, however i'm done with dust, it's everywhere, i dont like dust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more concerned about the PSU though, too much dust may cause some problems inside, it needs cleaning every week almost
> 
> and also i've got some questions for troopers:
> 
> 1. Dust: Since it's been a while, what about dust problem in your cases, i saw some pictures here (i just read whole topic) there's dust in fans on MoBos, are you happy about filters ?


I have cleaned out my cabin once with pressurized air but the problem there was not bad at all. Almost nothing. I do get a dust build up on the front of my case from my intake fans but I use a really nice 2 inch paint brush to wipe it away once a week. There is alot of airflow in the case and if you are OCD about the dust I would put a double filter all the inward blowing fans.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarez*
> 
> 2. PSU: I'm using Thermaltake Toughpower 750W, semi modular PSU right now, i assume there will be a problem about lenghts of cables, i want to place them properly (cable management) should i need cables or extensions if yes which one you recommend ? Same goes for DVD and HDD cables, i've got a cable from PSU to DVD1, DVD2 and HDD. Currently i'm using CM Haf 922 which is terrible in cable management (because of my installtion)


http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=advanced_search_result&search_in_description=1&keyword=nzxt+sleeve
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarez*
> 
> and nice mod for top of Striker already, i was thinking this for Trooper (carbonfiber cover for top of the case where usb and other things ?):


That would be an Awsome Idea.. Use 3M Di Noc for your carbon fiber.. it looks the best.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ub3rG33k*
> 
> So this is my rig so far still a work in progress hope you like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will keep you up to date on the changes


I am absolutly loving this Paint mod.. That red grill is toasty... Very nice.. Welcome to the Troopers Sir.


----------



## Alvarez

@unimatrixzero,

Thank you very much for info, i just looked Stryker and looks like they'll release it in Q2 which after April (if i'm correct) i can't wait that much







, i'll buy trooper, apply white, black or silver CF top of it, and try to apply Storm Trooper helmet to each side (white), i've got experience from modeling, but well..

Off-topic: Also, can i use PCIe-Molex and molex-sata power connector ?

On-topic: Did anyone try to modify first cage in case ? the one which can't be changeable ? If someone modify it i think i'll boost airflow for aircooled CPU, IMHO


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarez*
> 
> @unimatrixzero,
> Thank you very much for info, i just looked Stryker and looks like they'll release it in Q2 which after April (if i'm correct) i can't wait that much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i'll buy trooper, apply white, black or silver CF top of it, and try to apply Storm Trooper helmet to each side (white), i've got experience from modeling, but well..
> Off-topic: Also, can i use PCIe-Molex and molex-sata power connector ?
> On-topic: Did anyone try to modify first cage in case ? the one which can't be changeable ? If someone modify it i think i'll boost airflow for aircooled CPU, IMHO


The black looks fine. The look really grows on you with time. You'll see what I mean.

Both cages can be changed. I for example have both cages blowing air into the case, replaced the 2 front fans with Gentle Typhoon 1850 rpm fans, and have added another filter in front. The dust filters supplied aren't the best.

@Unimatrix:

It's a good idea. I'm gonna contact CM about the matter.

Also everyone, by careful with the PSU dust filter. Mine snapped.







This is a good case, but it does have issues.

Edit:

I know this sounds bizarre, but has anybody thought about painting their case yellow?


----------



## ojos

Not sure how I join the club.

But here is my freshly built rig. I'm entirely not happy with the set up currently but its just to get it up and running and learn what I can do with the set up - Time was limited and I was eager!

I really wanted to make use of the SSD bracket. Has anyone else Identified an alternate location for it without mods??

I plan to put my H100 on a push/pull config at the bottom (good by secret draw







)
I'll need to add some shrouds though as it didn't seem to reach.

My H70 I wanted to fit on the end of a HDD cage, But seems too big so I need to figure out a mod....cable ties? lol





And yes, My PCI-E port 3 is defo X16 !


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ojos*
> 
> Not sure how I join the club.
> 
> But here is my freshly built rig. I'm entirely not happy with the set up currently but its just to get it up and running and learn what I can do with the set up - Time was limited and I was eager!
> 
> I really wanted to make use of the SSD bracket. Has anyone else Identified an alternate location for it without mods??
> 
> I plan to put my H100 on a push/pull config at the bottom (good by secret draw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> I'll need to add some shrouds though as it didn't seem to reach.
> 
> My H70 I wanted to fit on the end of a HDD cage, But seems too big so I need to figure out a mod....cable ties? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, My PCI-E port 3 is defo X16 !


That board was made for the trooper.. It looks so nice..


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.mnpctech.com/Steampunk_BlackIce_Feser_Swiftech_Radiator_Grills.html

Anybody know....or knows somebody who knows....or knows somebody who knows somebody who knows somebody who knows, whether these grills will fit on the side window? And are they sturdy or not? Tired of the banshee wail next to me whilst gaming.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Oh man.. That would look wicked inside the panel behind the black grill.. yes it would fit.. outside might be a stretch.


----------



## galbrecht71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> I know this sounds bizarre, but has anybody thought about painting their case yellow?


maybe go with a transformers "bumble bee" color scheme...

I have yet to get my case so i do not know to what extent the rubber coating covers it, I am assuming it is just on the top and front where the mesh is not??? Anyway, if that is the case then paint the rest maybe a chevy yellow like bumble bee, but leave the vents and rubber black for contrast. paint the tool box cover(silver now) a gloss black and change the CM logo to a silver auto-bot logo


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> http://www.mnpctech.com/Steampunk_BlackIce_Feser_Swiftech_Radiator_Grills.html
> Anybody know....or knows somebody who knows....or knows somebody who knows somebody who knows somebody who knows, whether these grills will fit on the side window? And are they sturdy or not? Tired of the banshee wail next to me whilst gaming.


You'll need some modding if you want it to fit.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galbrecht71*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> I know this sounds bizarre, but has anybody thought about painting their case yellow?
> 
> 
> 
> maybe go with a transformers "bumble bee" color scheme...
> 
> I have yet to get my case so i do not know to what extent the rubber coating covers it, I am assuming it is just on the top and front where the mesh is not??? Anyway, if that is the case then paint the rest maybe a chevy yellow like bumble bee, but leave the vents and rubber black for contrast. paint the tool box cover(silver now) a gloss black and change the CM logo to a silver auto-bot logo
Click to expand...

The top part and front face is the rubber covered ... The rest of the case is just Metallic just like every other case. Steel painted black. But the finish of the rubber is like that of the older Jetta's and Audi's interior.

Use this picture as a theme for your mod if you like.


Here is my Dad's Transformer Build.


----------



## remorseless

Updating pics of the Internals


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remorseless*
> 
> Updating pics of the Internals


AWESOME SWEET BUILD..

Front Page Material.


----------



## galbrecht71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Here is my Dad's Transformer Build.


Haha, didn't know anyone did that, but I guess I'm not surprised. I've not been "in" a group of people before that have really been this into computers. I've seen allot lately but sure there is tons more i have yet to see.

His case looks good but IMHO the trooper has more going for it aesthetically to really bring out a great look in a black/yellow combo. Just Sayin


----------



## unimatrixzero

I agree.. This case was a cheapo Thrift store find. Only 10 dollars. Not 189.00 plus shipping.. But I see your point.


----------



## unimatrixzero

*The CMSTC Picture of the Month is submitted by Remorseless.. Very nice Picture.*


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ojos*
> 
> Not sure how I join the club.
> 
> But here is my freshly built rig. I'm entirely not happy with the set up currently but its just to get it up and running and learn what I can do with the set up - Time was limited and I was eager!
> 
> I really wanted to make use of the SSD bracket. Has anyone else Identified an alternate location for it without mods??
> 
> I plan to put my H100 on a push/pull config at the bottom (good by secret draw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> I'll need to add some shrouds though as it didn't seem to reach.
> 
> My H70 I wanted to fit on the end of a HDD cage, But seems too big so I need to figure out a mod....cable ties? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're in ....By the way.. This is the Best Avatar of the Month..
> 
> 
> And yes, My PCI-E port 3 is defo X16 !


----------



## H969

Awesome build!! Love the V8 in there!!! +reps for great pics!!


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Yes.. Sorry for Doubting you. Did you rub it against something or any trauma to the rubber covering in that spot or is there any other places .
> Okay.. I am going to assume that the answer is no to that Question. ALL TROOPER keep an eye out on your cases for any flaking also when cleaning it do not use any Windex or alcohol. Common Dish soap and water should be the only thing you use on your case.


What's interesting is that I never rubbed it against anything. There's a few spots that have been losing their rubber. I've been really careful. I have however removed the 5.25" drive bays quite a bit.

I'm still debating what kind of color would make it look nice if I want to paint. Black and white may very well be the best looking colors for this case.

And to be honest, I'm starting to like the black ... as I said, the look grows on you with time.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969*
> 
> 
> Awesome build!! Love the V8 in there!!! +reps for great pics!!


I do so much Agree with you. remorseless put the right combination of parts together for such a wonderful look. This build is a candidate for a big window like the one that Cooler Master is coming out with.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Yes.. Sorry for Doubting you. Did you rub it against something or any trauma to the rubber covering in that spot or is there any other places .
> Okay.. I am going to assume that the answer is no to that Question. ALL TROOPER keep an eye out on your cases for any flaking also when cleaning it do not use any Windex or alcohol. Common Dish soap and water should be the only thing you use on your case.
> 
> 
> 
> What's interesting is that I never rubbed it against anything. There's a few spots that have been losing their rubber. I've been really careful. I have however removed the 5.25" drive bays quite a bit.
> 
> I'm still debating what kind of color would make it look nice if I want to paint. Black and white may very well be the best looking colors for this case.
> 
> And to be honest, I'm starting to like the black ... as I said, the look grows on you with time.
Click to expand...

Things Happen. But yea... The Black is a serious looking color for any case.


----------



## skitzab1

got some new bits what to do with them


----------



## skitzab1

i love the size of the pump/res from koolance size of a dvd drive with a ddc pump


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> got some new bits what to do with them


Stuff them all into a new Trooper


----------



## unimatrixzero

I can't wait to see this bundle inside that Cooler Master Storm Trooper. Exciting.. Yes it is...


----------



## ojos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


Woohoo.
Im going to sort my case out properly very shortly, So will have some new pics.

What are the replacement CM fans called with the red LED's ??

Also, About the avatar... Full picture is here but.... Over 18's and sorry if breaking rules

http://www.ebreviews.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/solve-johansson-needs.jpg


----------



## remorseless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *The CMSTC Picture of the Month is submitted by Remorseless.. Very nice Picture.*


awesome!!! ty!!


----------



## remorseless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ojos*
> 
> Woohoo.
> Im going to sort my case out properly very shortly, So will have some new pics.
> What are the replacement CM fans called with the red LED's ??
> Also, About the avatar... Full picture is here but.... Over 18's and sorry if breaking rules
> http://www.ebreviews.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/solve-johansson-needs.jpg


so i wasnt reading and i figured it was a link to your pc thats a work in progress and bam! at work full screen it was a surprise


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remorseless*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *The CMSTC Picture of the Month is submitted by Remorseless.. Very nice Picture.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awesome!!! ty!!
Click to expand...

Thank you for appreciation.. You took the picture.. I just brought it to a different light.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remorseless*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ojos*
> 
> Woohoo.
> Im going to sort my case out properly very shortly, So will have some new pics.
> What are the replacement CM fans called with the red LED's ??
> Also, About the avatar... Full picture is here but.... Over 18's and sorry if breaking rules
> http://www.ebreviews.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/solve-johansson-needs.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> so i wasnt reading and i figured it was a link to your pc thats a work in progress and bam! at work full screen it was a surprise
Click to expand...

LOL.. Yea. me too.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Penguin? Where?


----------



## skitzab1

i keep looking at my FT-02 Fortress case shee i didnt say that


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remorseless*
> 
> Updating pics of the Internals










Great pic... Good eye candy!!!!!!! In a perfect shot!!!!







Great Rig. Great pic!!!!


----------



## remorseless

i kinda went with a CM Storm theme i even got the headset and mouse pad, was looking at the mouse but i just purchased the razer mamba 2012 so had to say no here is a pic of setup


----------



## drgarthon

I'm looking at buying the CM Storm Trooper next weekend for my new build. Does anybody know if it messes up the airflow by adding the 2 120mm side fans? Also if I add the side fans will I see a drop in case temps? Any info is appreciated, I don't wanna waste money on fans, if its not worth it.


----------



## galbrecht71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remorseless*
> 
> i kinda went with a CM Storm theme i even got the headset and mouse pad, was looking at the mouse but i just purchased the razer mamba 2012 so had to say no here is a pic of setup


I was considering sticking with a Storm theme too and considered the headset. What do you think of them?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> 
> 
> Penguin? Where?


I must confess. I did not see the Penquin either. At least until I read the Caption. That is so Wrong. I can help it.. I am a MAN !!!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *remorseless*
> 
> Updating pics of the Internals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great pic... Good eye candy!!!!!!! In a perfect shot!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Rig. Great pic!!!!
Click to expand...

So Right Brother Rogue. Perfect Shot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drgarthon*
> 
> I'm looking at buying the CM Storm Trooper next weekend for my new build. Does anybody know if it messes up the airflow by adding the 2 120mm side fans? Also if I add the side fans will I see a drop in case temps? Any info is appreciated, I don't wanna waste money on fans, if its not worth it.


Well are you pushing or pulling air out the side. Are you pushing or pulling out the back sides and front. Not enough data to deliver a well thought out answer. But you will love the case. Air flow is what you make it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galbrecht71*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *remorseless*
> 
> i kinda went with a CM Storm theme i even got the headset and mouse pad, was looking at the mouse but i just purchased the razer mamba 2012 so had to say no here is a pic of setup
> 
> 
> 
> Go dude go.. Love the look. How is the performance.
> 
> I was considering sticking with a Storm theme too and considered the headset. What do you think of them?
Click to expand...


----------



## drgarthon

I will be moving the 2 120mm fans to the front for intake, the top 200mm fan for exhaust, removing the rear 140mm fan in order to install a corsair h80 that will blow out the back. I'm not really sure if its best to use the side fans for intake or exhaust. i've normally been told that sides are for intake on the gpu's,


----------



## DireLeon2010

Recruitment time!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119245&cm_sp=Cat_Computer_Cases-_-Spotlight-_-11-119-245

GO!!! GO!!! GO!!! MOVE IT!!! MOVE IT!!! MOVE IT!!!









Aw frack! No money!


----------



## Acapella75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drgarthon*
> 
> I will be moving the 2 120mm fans to the front for intake, the top 200mm fan for exhaust, removing the rear 140mm fan in order to install a corsair h80 that will blow out the back. I'm not really sure if its best to use the side fans for intake or exhaust. i've normally been told that sides are for intake on the gpu's,


Sides are generally intake for the GPUs.


----------



## remorseless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galbrecht71*
> 
> I was considering sticking with a Storm theme too and considered the headset. What do you think of them?


they are pretty good if you have two usb 3.0 slots to use. people who use usb 2 often complain about mic static noices or weird screeches. i have no expierence this and the 5.1 is pretty good. overall they r comfy with hours of use i never get tired of them. the red glow is really sexy. people need to do their research and understand they absolutely need usb 3 to have 0 issues with this headset.


----------



## galbrecht71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remorseless*
> 
> they are pretty good if you have two usb 3.0 slots to use. people who use usb 2 often complain about mic static noices or weird screeches. i have no expierence this and the 5.1 is pretty good. overall they r comfy with hours of use i never get tired of them. the red glow is really sexy. people need to do their research and understand they absolutely need usb 3 to have 0 issues with this headset.


I just happen to be planning a great chassis choice for my next build...


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drgarthon*
> 
> I will be moving the 2 120mm fans to the front for intake, the top 200mm fan for exhaust, removing the rear 140mm fan in order to install a corsair h80 that will blow out the back. I'm not really sure if its best to use the side fans for intake or exhaust. i've normally been told that sides are for intake on the gpu's,


This configuration sounds good .. I really don't think you will get too much problem with the Radiator sucking air from inside the case. But usually the best configuration is to have the H80 Sucking into the case and let the side fan and the top push the exhaust out the top.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acapella75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drgarthon*
> 
> I will be moving the 2 120mm fans to the front for intake, the top 200mm fan for exhaust, removing the rear 140mm fan in order to install a corsair h80 that will blow out the back. I'm not really sure if its best to use the side fans for intake or exhaust. i've normally been told that sides are for intake on the gpu's,
> 
> 
> 
> Sides are generally intake for the GPUs.
Click to expand...

That is Correct !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remorseless*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *galbrecht71*
> 
> I was considering sticking with a Storm theme too and considered the headset. What do you think of them?
> 
> 
> 
> they are pretty good if you have two usb 3.0 slots to use. people who use usb 2 often complain about mic static noices or weird screeches. i have no expierence this and the 5.1 is pretty good. overall they r comfy with hours of use i never get tired of them. the red glow is really sexy. people need to do their research and understand they absolutely need usb 3 to have 0 issues with this headset.
Click to expand...

I agree completely. USB headsets are the way to go for noiseless operation.


----------



## DrunkenLizard

Has there been any rumors about when cm might release that replacement side panel with the window?


----------



## remorseless

check a couple post back buddy


----------



## DrunkenLizard

lol thanks, not sure how I overlooked that


----------



## drgarthon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Recruitment time!
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119245&cm_sp=Cat_Computer_Cases-_-Spotlight-_-11-119-245
> GO!!! GO!!! GO!!! MOVE IT!!! MOVE IT!!! MOVE IT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aw frack! No money!


I hope this deal is going on next week too, I'm buying this case when I get paid


----------



## ojos

I said I was going to sort this case out properly.
I spent about 3 hours on cable management and trying out a few ideas.

I find this case, Surprisingly restricting for a full tower case, But then again, I'm just lazy and don't want a proper water loop, I'd rather Zero maintenance.

I was looking at getting some LED lighting, But feared it would look to gimmicky and I think the 2 LED fans already on it give it a nice subtle edge so I got some braided red and black cables to neaten it up.

As my board is al about Asus Rog Connect, And the CMStrom Trooper is Black and Red, I was going for this colour theme

http://wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/Asus-Rog.png

Hmmm, Well the end results are in.


----------



## remorseless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ojos*
> 
> I said I was going to sort this case out properly.
> I spent about 3 hours on cable management and trying out a few ideas.
> I find this case, Surprisingly restricting for a full tower case, But then again, I'm just lazy and don't want a proper water loop, I'd rather Zero maintenance.
> I was looking at getting some LED lighting, But feared it would look to gimmicky and I think the 2 LED fans already on it give it a nice subtle edge so I got some braided red and black cables to neaten it up.
> As my board is al about Asus Rog Connect, And the CMStrom Trooper is Black and Red, I was going for this colour theme
> http://wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/Asus-Rog.png
> Hmmm, Well the end results are in.


i like the red/black sleeved combo where did you purchase those cables i seen them on couple sites but they seem pretty expensive.


----------



## ojos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remorseless*
> 
> i like the red/black sleeved combo where did you purchase those cables i seen them on couple sites but they seem pretty expensive.


I got them from modpcuk on ebay . cost me £30 overall. worth it though I think.


----------



## ojos

Anyone know if, The HAF-X side panel would fit this case???


----------



## Mkilbride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ojos*
> 
> Anyone know if, The HAF-X side panel would fit this case???


No, they are different sizes.

****.

40$ off?

AND I JUST BOUGHT THIS LIKE TWO WEEKS AGO ~~~~~~~~


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrunkenLizard*
> 
> Has there been any rumors about when cm might release that replacement side panel with the window?


*Our CM Rep has just informed me that the new Window panel has been sent out to me already. I should be recieving it in a few days. I will be doing a complete brake down of the panel as soon as i get it. Look for a week or two at least.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drgarthon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Recruitment time!
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119245&cm_sp=Cat_Computer_Cases-_-Spotlight-_-11-119-245
> GO!!! GO!!! GO!!! MOVE IT!!! MOVE IT!!! MOVE IT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aw frack! No money!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this deal is going on next week too, I'm buying this case when I get paid
Click to expand...

*Good Idea. I am thinking that they are asking less to boost sales on the Side Panels*.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ojos*
> 
> I said I was going to sort this case out properly.
> I spent about 3 hours on cable management and trying out a few ideas.
> 
> I find this case, Surprisingly restricting for a full tower case, But then again, I'm just lazy and don't want a proper water loop, I'd rather Zero maintenance.
> 
> I was looking at getting some LED lighting, But feared it would look to gimmicky and I think the 2 LED fans already on it give it a nice subtle edge so I got some braided red and black cables to neaten it up.
> 
> As my board is al about Asus Rog Connect, And the CMStrom Trooper is Black and Red, I was going for this colour theme
> 
> http://wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/Asus-Rog.png
> 
> Hmmm, Well the end results are in.


*This Looks Great.. I love the look*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ojos*
> 
> Anyone know if, The HAF-X side panel would fit this case???


*I know absolutly Nothing about the HAF or HAF X except my adversion to the ugly form. I am a Storm Man.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ojos*
> 
> Anyone know if, The HAF-X side panel would fit this case???
> 
> 
> 
> No, they are different sizes.
> 
> ****.
> 
> 40$ off?
> 
> AND I JUST BOUGHT THIS LIKE TWO WEEKS AGO ~~~~~~~~
Click to expand...

*OUCH.... Well I paid 140 for mine too but it was damaged*.


----------



## johnnyw

Just got this case today and initial impressions are quite postive. Only thing i would complain a bit is those hdd modules, if you want to use SSD in those you cant use angled sata cable with it. Other than that installation went pretty nicely and cooling wise case is great.

Anyway will post some pics tomorrow, you guys will laugh how small gene-z looks in this LOL.


----------



## epsilon777

@ Remorseless: Nice build! I noticed you have extra black w/ red led fans. What make / model are they?


----------



## remorseless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epsilon777*
> 
> @ Remorseless: Nice build! I noticed you have extra black w/ red led fans. What make / model are they?


COOLER MASTER SickleFlow

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103091


----------



## TheNr24

Hi guys, I'm brand new to this forum.

I built my very first rig a couple of days ago and the CM storm trooper is now my loyal partner for _years_ to come.

Let me join right in I guess?

12/13/11 I got the following reply from CM when I asked about a windowed sidepanel.
Quote:


> Thank you for your inquiry.
> We will order window side panels for the Trooper. But it will take time
> before they are available. we expect these in about 12-16 weeks.
> When we received these we will placed them on our spare part shop so please
> keep an eye on our spare part shop.
> 
> CM Parts Shop - www.coolermaster.nl/shop
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Michiel Bos
> Cooler Master Service Department


So if I get my math right that's about halfway march for me in Europe.
I seriously wonder what they're gonna cost, you guys have any ideas?

Oh and I'm working on somewhat of a timelaps of my build although it was somewhat of a failure as my GoPro stopped taking pictures prematurely.

See you guys later for sure!


----------



## drgarthon

If I have 2 front fans for intake, 2 120mm fans on the side panel for intake, an h80 corsair replacing the rear fan, blowing as intake, then the 200mm top fan as exhaust, is that enough exhaust? or is there a better setup?


----------



## TheNr24

There's been a hole lot of talk about this and generally I got the advise to mount my h70 as an exhaust in push pull config.
Apparently, if you have good overall case cooling (something you sure can achieve with the number of fans you're using) there's only a very minute increase in CPU temp (because you're blowing air slightly hotter than ambient temp trough your rad) with a significant better overall airflow.

The thing is though, neither the rear exhaust fan nor the side panel has adequate dust filtering..

So I recommend you either also mount the side fans as exhaust, or turn your rad around like I did.

Or do both.. I wonder if that would be a good idea, if anything you're not sucking dust INTO the case.

Then there's the dust filter on top I've always found kind of odd, because using it as an intake would also -presumably- counteract the natural flow of the hotter air rising. It's still an option though...

Edit: check the animation on the CM website, it shows their preferred cooling scheme. (I guess)

It makes sense though because if you have your rear fan as an intake I can imagine it counteracts the airflow created by your two front fans blowing an air stream through the drive bays.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Just got this case today and initial impressions are quite postive. Only thing i would complain a bit is those hdd modules, if you want to use SSD in those you cant use angled sata cable with it. Other than that installation went pretty nicely and cooling wise case is great.
> 
> Anyway will post some pics tomorrow, you guys will laugh how small gene-z looks in this LOL.


*No this case is huge so don't worry about the size.. Its the processor, the Graphics and of Course the RAM that makes things happen.. LOL*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNr24*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm brand new to this forum.
> 
> I built my very first rig a couple of days ago and the CM storm trooper is now my loyal partner for _years_ to come.
> 
> Let me join right in I guess?
> 
> 12/13/11 I got the following reply from CM when I asked about a windowed sidepanel.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *Thank you for your inquiry.
> We will order window side panels for the Trooper. But it will take time
> before they are available. we expect these in about 12-16 weeks.
> When we received these we will placed them on our spare part shop so please
> keep an eye on our spare part shop.
> 
> CM Parts Shop - www.coolermaster.nl/shop
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Michiel Bos
> Cooler Master Service Department
> *
> 
> 
> 
> So if I get my math right that's about halfway march for me in Europe.
> I seriously wonder what they're gonna cost, you guys have any ideas?
> 
> Oh and I'm working on somewhat of a timelaps of my build although it was somewhat of a failure as my GoPro stopped taking pictures prematurely.
> 
> See you guys later for sure!
Click to expand...

*Great Report.. I didn't expect that long for things to happen but the Economy is slow now anyway. No one is doing anything fast right now.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drgarthon*
> 
> If I have 2 front fans for intake, 2 120mm fans on the side panel for intake, an h80 corsair replacing the rear fan, blowing as intake, then the 200mm top fan as exhaust, is that enough exhaust? or is there a better setup?


I think with the open areas in the case you will be just fine. You might consider a 120 exhaust under the DVD Drive .. One with some power.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Mr. Otis Fatz of Modding fame does one for us..


----------



## johnnyw

Here is few pics of my rig.


----------



## lucas.vulcan

very good

I hate to have as my trooper


----------



## ojos

From Cmstorm site

"1. Front: 200mm Red LED fan x 2, 1200 RPM, 17 dBA "

.... 200mm on the front? really?


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ojos*
> 
> From Cmstorm site
> "1. Front: 200mm Red LED fan x 2, 1200 RPM, 17 dBA "
> .... 200mm on the front? really?


Well thats clearly mistake, there is 2x120mm led fans at front,1x 140mm at back, 200mm in roof and 2 empty places for additional 120mm fans at side panel.


----------



## lucas.vulcan

yes

http://www.cmstorm.com/files/CMStorm_Trooper_Manual.pdf


----------



## ojos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Well thats clearly mistake, there is 2x120mm led fans at front,1x 140mm at back, 200mm in roof and 2 empty places for additional 120mm fans at side panel.


Exactly what I thought but I got abit excited and even checked to see if it was possible.


----------



## remorseless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Here is few pics of my rig.


CUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTE!!! WEEEEEEEEE LITTLE BABY MOTHERBOARD! but over all great looking setup!


----------



## remorseless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Well thats clearly mistake, there is 2x120mm led fans at front,1x 140mm at back, 200mm in roof and 2 empty places for additional 120mm fans at side panel.


REMOVE TOOL BOX and i believe the two bottoms wholes add extra two 120mm fans

but the manual says you can replace top 200m fan to two 120mm fans also


----------



## johnnyw

Well ye you might get extra 120mm fan or two for front ,but my point was that there is no way to get 200mm fan to front.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remorseless*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Here is few pics of my rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTE!!! WEEEEEEEEE LITTLE BABY MOTHERBOARD! but over all great looking setup!
Click to expand...

Hey.. He is a Brother now.. And Micro Atx boards are in.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remorseless*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Well thats clearly mistake, there is 2x120mm led fans at front,1x 140mm at back, 200mm in roof and 2 empty places for additional 120mm fans at side panel.
> 
> 
> 
> REMOVE TOOL BOX and i believe the two bottoms wholes add extra two 120mm fans
> 
> but the manual says you can replace top 200m fan to two 120mm fans also
Click to expand...

yes you can and you can also put two 140 fans if you mount them on the bottom of the Case top.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Well ye you might get extra 120mm fan or two for front ,but my point was that there is no way to get 200mm fan to front.


*Some body could and will figure out a way to mount a 200 in the front. If its possible then someone will do it. Just watch.*


----------



## Zan30

Just ordered my water cooling loop. for my case iam going to mount 360 rad in the front


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zan30*
> 
> Just ordered my water cooling loop. for my case iam going to mount 360 rad in the front


*Very Nice.. Looking forward to seeing this build.. It is the spirit of computer builders to push the envelope.. GO GO GO.





















*


----------



## galbrecht71

Does anyone have any LED control boards they recommend? I want to light up my case but am still new to this whole gig.


----------



## Alvarez

I'm officially a trooper today









Bought Storm Trooper, transfered components to it, in 9 hours of work (tooooo much dust to clean lol)

Will post sshots as soon as i add couple of 'graphical adjustments'


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Blow it off and get some shots.. We are looking forward to it. Thanks for your Support.*


----------



## ojos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galbrecht71*
> 
> Does anyone have any LED control boards they recommend? I want to light up my case but am still new to this whole gig.


Good little option is this on ebay (cant post link?)

"RGB LED strip 3 feet Self-adhesive for PC Computer case with remote control"

It has a remote control and allows you to change the colour of the LED's. rather nifty!


----------



## galbrecht71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ojos*
> 
> Good little option is this on ebay (cant post link?)
> "RGB LED strip 3 feet Self-adhesive for PC Computer case with remote control"
> It has a remote control and allows you to change the colour of the LED's. rather nifty!


I'm looking more to pre wire my chassis with individual LEDs or a LED "circuit". Eg. Front LEDs or top leds... Without having tons of wires running everywhere. I dislike the look of having the pre-made strips drapped everywhere like Christmas lights so I plan to do something built into the chassis. I don't really care about the remote because I'd probably not use it' but is a cool idea. I'd be satisfied if my lights were just on when the computer was.


----------



## Sinderan

About to buy one of these, but I was gonna replace the LED fans with cougars. Would there be a way to rig regular LEDS into the controller where the CM fans hook up?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galbrecht71*
> 
> Does anyone have any LED control boards they recommend? I want to light up my case but am still new to this whole gig.


I *like this Page*.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmm42991*
> 
> About to buy one of these, but I was gonna replace the LED fans with cougars. Would there be a way to rig regular LEDS into the controller where the CM fans hook up?


*Anything possible. All you have to do is see it and then be it.*


----------



## viperwolf

Ok Hello everyone. Good Job to unimatrixzero for your dedication and support here. Before joining i took the time to read every post in this thread. Yes all 94 pages. I wanted to have the right intel and not asking the same questions. I did not need this site for my decision on the trooper. I came here because i was researching it before i actually started my build. I watched this site go from anticipation of its release to speculation of the specs. To allowing the cosmos II turn a few heads. And then there was, out of no where ojos avatar. and then up to this point. and maybe back to his avatar lol. But anyway, ill have some pics up soon of what im doing. and look forward to joining the conversations.


----------



## galbrecht71

Let me start off by saying welcome and thanks for your service! Are you stationed anywhere right now?


----------



## viperwolf

Im at FT. campbell(101st) and thank you very much.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Im at FT. campbell(101st) and thank you very much.


*Sir thanks for seeing us.. But Thank you for what you do and sometimes you get no press for it. God Bless You and America.*



Quote:


> Viperwolf.....Ok Hello everyone. Good Job to unimatrixzero for your dedication and support here. Before joining i took the time to read every post in this thread. Yes all 94 pages. I wanted to have the right intel and not asking the same questions. I did not need this site for my decision on the trooper. I came here because i was researching it before i actually started my build. I watched this site go from anticipation of its release to speculation of the specs. To allowing the cosmos II turn a few heads. And then there was, out of no where ojos avatar. and then up to this point. and maybe back to his avatar lol. But anyway, ill have some pics up soon of what im doing. and look forward to joining the conversations.


Wow.. You honor us sir.. Can't wait to have you here more.


----------



## unimatrixzero

*The NEW CM STORM TROOPER WINDOW PANEL IS OUT*











*More Picture of Cooler Master's New Window Panels that I have been honored to test. These panels look Great on this case and are worth the price that they will be asking for it. So without futher words Here is the new Panels on a completed build.*











*Comments on the New Case Panels.

PROS

1. The new panels solves the problem for buyers of the case that don't have the ability to mod or do not have the desire to mod, to have a nice window option to the Cooler Master Storm Trooper.

2. The new panels also solve a problem of more room behind the motherboard Tray. The non windowed side adds 7/8 inches of space to the very cramped one inch that was available before.

3. The Panels are Plug and Play. Just order the panels and replace with the ones you already have. No modding needed.

CONS.

1. In my opinion the panels change the mystique of the cases overall looks but that is an opinionated down side so I don't really consider that a bad thing. Some will like it and some will not.

2. The window is a bit too large for my tastes but this is also opinionated.

3. A little less ventilation for Crossfire Direct air due to no fans on side panel.

Overall. I love the new CoolerMaster Storm Trooper Window Panels. They are really nice and very high quality steel.
*


----------



## Xyrate

Drool... Must resist temptation to buy CM Storm Trooper... must resist temptation...


----------



## GoodInk

I really like the new panels.


----------



## Rebelord

When are those panels releasing?


----------



## Doomas

Hi crazy community of CM Storm Trooper, I am about to begin build new rig and awaiting of Storm Trooper coming to my house next week. I have one question for all you - I planning go for water cooling and cant find any info about what size of radiator will fit on the top, I was planning go for XSPC RX240 Radiator, but is quite big...any body have try to fit something like that before.. ?
Many thanks in advance..


----------



## toxicious

They look really nice! Wantwantwant! Indeed, when will they be released?


----------



## racerboy3801

Hey guys
Its been a while since I've posted but everyday I'm checking this thread, the ideas you all come up with and the wonderful builds you all have are fantastic, pat yourself on the back everyone haha. Anyway a few nights ago I did a complete overhaul of my cabling, the cable management in my original build that I posted here previously was atrocious, I hope you'll agree that this is a massive improvement. No new components this time except for an SSD. I've also moved the HDD racks around so that the fans are facing the side panel. I really like the new window side panel and I hope they are reasonably priced. Soon im going to add a Deepcool Rockmaster fan controller/card reader, I cant stand the BLEEP BLEEP, ive looked on the pcb and i cant seem to find the speaker. The rockmaster will look the **** in this case. I'll defs update when i get it. Cheers guys.


----------



## viperwolf

thanks for the warm welcome, and guys it is truly my honor to serve this country and you. now to the subject, i really like the panels because of the glass. But i kinda lean toward the design of the original. tuff decision

Edit: i wonder if this will effect cooling in any way


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomas*
> 
> Hi crazy community of CM Storm Trooper, I am about to begin build new rig and awaiting of Storm Trooper coming to my house next week. I have one question for all you - I planning go for water cooling and cant find any info about what size of radiator will fit on the top, I was planning go for XSPC RX240 Radiator, but is quite big...any body have try to fit something like that before.. ?
> Many thanks in advance..


Hey man how re you today, they have talked about this quite a bit in earlier post, unfortunately i cannot remember where. but i do remember seeing it. there are also dimensions of the areas and all that good stuff.

Dimensions: 125x58.5x286mm (WxDxH) is the size of your rad i think.

i did a fast search for you, this is where the pages of discussion are for radiators http://www.overclock.net/search.php?search=radiator&containingthread%5B%5D=1104349&output=posts&action=disp

Just throwing this out there- i believe you can make anything work if your not scared to mod a little and be creative


----------



## Zan30

Have a look here bud may help you .


----------



## Doomas

Thanks lads, looks like nobody have shot yet for RX 240 yet... probably will I make template of radiator with fans and measure my self... RS240 is another option in worse case scenario..


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zan30*
> 
> Have a look here bud may help you .


That pretty much sums it up lol


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racerboy3801*
> 
> Hey guys
> Its been a while since I've posted but everyday I'm checking this thread, the ideas you all come up with and the wonderful builds you all have are fantastic, pat yourself on the back everyone haha. Anyway a few nights ago I did a complete overhaul of my cabling, the cable management in my original build that I posted here previously was atrocious, I hope you'll agree that this is a massive improvement. No new components this time except for an SSD. I've also moved the HDD racks around so that the fans are facing the side panel. I really like the new window side panel and I hope they are reasonably priced. Soon im going to add a Deepcool Rockmaster fan controller/card reader, I cant stand the BLEEP BLEEP, ive looked on the pcb and i cant seem to find the speaker. The rockmaster will look the **** in this case. I'll defs update when i get it. Cheers guys.


*Wow.. Big Difference RacerBoy3801. I am proud of your work and accomplishment. You are truely a real Trooper. Thanks for the Update.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> thanks for the warm welcome, and guys it is truly my honor to serve this country and you. now to the subject, i really like the panels because of the glass. But i kinda lean toward the design of the original. tuff decision
> 
> Edit: i wonder if this will effect cooling in any way


*Yea.. Cooler Master Sent me these to expose to the Troopers here and in the Googlesphere, But I put my originals back on as soon as I got my System Shots today. The Cobra is My build I did not want too much window. But the Window panels help two ways. They give a Window to someone that is not a modder and also give more wire management more room behind the Motherboard Tray*.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zan30*
> 
> Have a look here bud may help you .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That pretty much sums it up lol
Click to expand...

*I can tell already that you are going to be a great Trooper Sir. Thank you for your Service to the CMSTC and the USA.*


----------



## unimatrixzero

*More Picture of Cooler Master's New Window Panels that I have been honored to test. These panels look Great on this case and are worth the price that they will be asking for it. So without futher words Here is the new Panels on a completed build.*











*Comments on the New Case Panels.

PROS

1. The new panels solves the problem for buyers of the case that don't have the ability to mod or do not have the desire to mod, to have a nice window option to the Cooler Master Storm Trooper.

2. The new panels also solve a problem of more room behind the motherboard Tray. The non windowed side adds 7/8 inches of space to the very cramped one inch that was available before.

3. The Panels are Plug and Play. Just order the panels and replace with the ones you already have. No modding needed.

CONS.

1. In my opinion the panels change the mystique of the cases overall looks but that is an opinionated down side so I don't really consider that a bad thing. Some will like it and some will not.

2. The window is a bit too large for my tastes but this is also opinionated.

3. A little less ventilation for Crossfire Direct air due to no fans on side panel.

Overall. I love the new CoolerMaster Storm Trooper Window Panels. They are really nice and very high quality steel.
*


----------



## viperwolf

will new egg sale these?


----------



## unimatrixzero

I really don't know.. I hope they will but I will be sure that performance-pc will be selling them.


----------



## epsilon777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> will new egg sale these?


Unlikely, but possible.


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> I really don't know.. I hope they will but I will be sure that performance-pc will be selling them.


Is performance PC a selected dealer for you?


----------



## CrazyElf

Hmm - maybe some room for modding there.

Side panel on right side is great for wires. Do you think the windowed one could be modded for fans? Maybe 2 x 120 mm cut-outs along the side?

I'm thinking maybe take it to Home Depot (can't cut where I live) and have them cut it for me? Then cover up those other 2 intakes on the other side - to prevent air leakage for optimal cooling and sound?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> I really don't know.. I hope they will but I will be sure that performance-pc will be selling them.
> 
> 
> 
> Is performance PC a selected dealer for you?
Click to expand...

Newegg.com is to Performance-pcs.com as Army is to Airborne
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> Hmm - maybe some room for modding there.
> 
> Side panel on right side is great for wires. Do you think the windowed one could be modded for fans? Maybe 2 x 120 mm cut-outs along the side?
> 
> I'm thinking maybe take it to Home Depot (can't cut where I live) and have them cut it for me? Then cover up those other 2 intakes on the other side - to prevent air leakage for optimal cooling and sound?


Here are some new pictures just for you sir.


----------



## Fatalrip

Bought myself some computer upgrades


----------



## remorseless

welcome to the club!!


----------



## remorseless

also i want to know how much the window sells for? and if CM well let you sell that one?


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *More Picture of Cooler Master's New Window Panels that I have been honored to test. These panels look Great on this case and are worth the price that they will be asking for it. So without futher words Here is the new Panels on a completed build.*










Congrats on the 'CM' contact brother...









Look's like all is well in the 'Trooper' House!!!!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remorseless*
> 
> also i want to know how much the window sells for? and if CM well let you sell that one?


First of all we have no Idea what the prices of the Panels. But in the Past. Replacement panels have been priced very nice for what you get.

As far as selling Promotional products a guy went to jail for selling a i7 6 core before it was released. Sorry but i have to keep them, at least until the release of the panels.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *More Picture of Cooler Master's New Window Panels that I have been honored to test. These panels look Great on this case and are worth the price that they will be asking for it. So without futher words Here is the new Panels on a completed build.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the 'CM' contact brother...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look's like all is well in the 'Trooper' House!!!!
Click to expand...

Thanks .. I only wish they would give me a new front End Bezel. The guy that had it before me broke every tab but one trying to force it off without first taking off the top first. so My front end is velcro'd on. I think I am going to ask them if I can buy one.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatalrip*
> 
> Bought myself some computer upgrades


Great Buy.. Look forward to you being a part of the Trooper Fire Teams.


----------



## Rebelord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> First of all we have no Idea what the prices of the Panels. But in the Past. Replacement panels have been priced very nice for what you get.
> As far as selling Promotional products a guy went to jail for selling a i7 6 core before it was released. Sorry but i have to keep them, at least until the release of the panels.


As for NDA and selling testing products, check your NDA agreement. Most that I have done, once the product is released you are released to sell the tester product you received. However every agreement IS different, mileage may vary.
Have you heard of a possible revision to the Trooper? To allow us to install fans up top with out mods, or odd fan sizes? Have been contimplating this case, but would like to run H100 P/P up top.

Rebelord


----------



## skitzab1

went shoping lastnight cant when are we going to invent telaportation so i can just pay for my stuff and shazzam its right ther on my desk


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Here are some new pictures just for you sir.


Thanks.

Looks like it is most certainly doable.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> First of all we have no Idea what the prices of the Panels. But in the Past. Replacement panels have been priced very nice for what you get.
> As far as selling Promotional products a guy went to jail for selling a i7 6 core before it was released. Sorry but i have to keep them, at least until the release of the panels.
> 
> 
> 
> As for NDA and selling testing products, check your NDA agreement. Most that I have done, once the product is released you are released to sell the tester product you received. However every agreement IS different, mileage may vary.
> Have you heard of a possible revision to the Trooper? To allow us to install fans up top with out mods, or odd fan sizes? Have been contimplating this case, but would like to run H100 P/P up top.
> 
> Rebelord
Click to expand...

The competition of the Sexiest Avatar is heating up.

That is one pretty behind there on the floor if I might be so bold to say. Reminds me of my days in Florida every time I look at her. I swear I have seen that Bootie before. But I would feel like An Big Axx asking her about it. [/[/
B]SIZE]


But getting back to the question at hand. I am currently using the H 100 in my system. You just have to stay with 25mm thick Fans or slimmer and use longer lag bolts. As far as the news of newer revisions of the Case I would love a retrofit of the handle. so the handle is held from the two sides and not with the front and back.


Oh and Thanks for the info on the NDA. I did not get a Non Disclosure Agreement. Mine was blind trust. I have known about the new Sides for a long time But I was not sworn to secrecy. They just sent me an Email saying that they would be sending them to me and that they wanted me to show it off on the CMSTC. I agreed by saying thank you. I just like to do the right thing so I will leave them here for a while just in case we have more questions about the Panel sides and then I will decide what I will do with them later on. But I want to be A TROOPER of honor with Cooler Master so they will send other things to me in the future. It was really cool how they did this with me and I want to keep that relationship open.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> went shoping last night cant wait until we invent telaportation so i can just pay for my stuff and shazzam its right here on my desk


*Instant Shopping Gratification is getting harder and harder to come by. Thankfully for my family we live near two NEWEGG Shipping Hubs so My Purchases make it to my house next day or the day after. I am thankful for that.
My UPS Delivery person "BOB" is nice too.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Here are some new pictures just for you sir.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Looks like it is most certainly doable.
Click to expand...

*You are most Welcome. Thanks for the Question Sir.*


----------



## skitzab1

im just inpashant i payed last night its processed and shipped already at Sydney dispatch should be here wendsday-Thursday


----------



## Doomas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> went shoping lastnight cant when are we going to invent telaportation so i can just pay for my stuff and shazzam its right ther on my desk


Hi, can you please, post some pictures after you installed RX240, how its fits...


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> im just inpashant i payed last night its processed and shipped already at Sydney dispatch should be here wendsday-Thursday


Im very blessed when i order from newegg, they have a warehouse in Memphis, which is about 3 hours away. so i get everything next day.

I do have a question for everyone? Im torn between processors. i cannot decide what to get. i want to stay in a $400 range. I figure that will get me a good one. I wanted to go with AMD because they are underdogs. but im not stuck on AMD. I know that Intel is on top of things though. sucks because they need competition. Like ps3 and 360. or BF3 and COD. we get the benefits of this, anyway. Im looking at the higher end ASUS mobos for whichever processor i get. Im going to crossfire 2 -7k series gpu.

Im ready to put my case to use.


----------



## galbrecht71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Im very blessed when i order from newegg, they have a warehouse in Memphis, which is about 3 hours away. so i get everything next day.
> I do have a question for everyone? Im torn between processors. i cannot decide what to get. i want to stay in a $400 range. I figure that will get me a good one. I wanted to go with AMD because they are underdogs. but im not stuck on AMD. I know that Intel is on top of things though. sucks because they need competition. Like ps3 and 360. or BF3 and COD. we get the benefits of this, anyway. Im looking at the higher end ASUS mobos for whichever processor i get. Im going to crossfire 2 -7k series gpu.
> Im ready to put my case to use.


I haven't yet built my rig but that will be coming to a forum near you in march when I do... The Mobo and processor I have chosen I think would be good considerations for you in the AMD/ASUS family.

The motherboard:

ASUS CROSSHAIR V FORMULA
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131735

CPU:
AMD 8150 BULLDOZER
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103960

There is a really good video on the motherboard page overviewing all of AMD's 900 series mobo's.

that's my two cents worth, hope it helps


----------



## remorseless

i hate to say it but i would go intel so there is no botttleneck with the video cards i have my 6100 fx at 4.0ghz and doesnt beat my old 955 be at 3.5ghz the problem i had was heat issues so i went with amd as it was a cheap choice without spending more thant 300 for motherboard/cpu upgrade or i would have gone intel.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Yes.. I agree with Remorseless.. If you are going to get a AMD Chip get the 6 Core Phenom 2. Maybe a 1090 or 1100 if you can find them. They are getting very hard to find. I would say the 2600k and an 1155 board. or an i5 2500k and an 1155 board...

I was always an AMD man but they have gone completely corprorate and out sourcing their R and D and hiring cheaper labor and getting rid of the Brains of the operation because they want to not pay for retirements and bonus's. They just want to squeeze the profit and life out of the business. I really hope that Quallcom comes out with a new 8 core that will tear Intels toes off but I am not expecting much from AMD anytime soon. I have hopes. But not much.

Go intel 1155. The price difference is more bang for your buck. Or more HE for your Rocket.

Oh and wait for the New Z77 Chipset due out almost now. Here is the Gigabite that was shown in the CES 2012


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> im just inpashant i payed last night its processed and shipped already at Sydney dispatch should be here wendsday-Thursday


Oh about the Release date of the new Panels. The Rumor mill is saying April.


----------



## BlitzkriegFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


If you make this mod, please let me see the result.
I really like this new side panel, but get it in Mexico will be virtually impossible. The shipment from USA is prohibitively expensive. So I will continue thinking about making a custom mod like your window and keep up the air intakes for the SLI.


----------



## viperwolf

Thank you guys for your help, Im learning as i go on all this. Seriously, I tend to over research things and confuse myself with reviews. i went through alot just to find the psu and case i wanted. which ended up being a trooper over a haf. I dedicated so much time in this, im ready to move forward. sometimes even with all the research in the world, the experience and understanding of others help most of all.
Im looking at this for my processor ( Intel Core i7-2600K Sandy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.8GHz Turbo Boost) LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 3000) Im very disappointed in AMD letting things go. But facts are facts. I hope they atleast keep their gpu in order. because they do have good cards from my experience. The new doors are growing on me, ill probably get a set when they are ready for sale. again thank you everyone. you guys Rock


----------



## skitzab1

the rx 240 will be going at the botom with push pull i dont think ill be changing my cpu loop ill be droping a hole second loop in i hope but i do have a rx 360 i keep wanting to put it in the top but that means modding


----------



## skitzab1

got a text saying it has arrived in brisbane this mornig and is with the delivery guy so it seams i may get it today woot woot


----------



## skitzab1

better go buy some redbull


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Thank you guys for your help, Im learning as i go on all this. Seriously, I tend to over research things and confuse myself with reviews. i went through alot just to find the psu and case i wanted. which ended up being a trooper over a haf. I dedicated so much time in this, im ready to move forward. sometimes even with all the research in the world, the experience and understanding of others help most of all.
> Im looking at this for my processor ( Intel Core i7-2600K Sandy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.8GHz Turbo Boost) LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 3000) Im very disappointed in AMD letting things go. But facts are facts. I hope they atleast keep their gpu in order. because they do have good cards from my experience. The new doors are growing on me, ill probably get a set when they are ready for sale. again thank you everyone. you guys Rock


The Great thing about ATI/AMD Videocards are that they use less money on power. Meaning they do more with less.
Some people swear that the colors are more vibrant from AMD Cards but I like the fact that my Crossfire 5770s only pull about 35 watts of power at Idle and Pull about 190 Watts of power at full Pull. While the NVidea.. Well let me show you.

VGA Product Description

(sorted by combined total power)

Idle Power

Loaded Power

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480 *SLI Set* .....................................................................82 W ................................................655 W

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 590 Reference Design ...........................................................53 W ................................................396 W

ATI Radeon HD 4870 X2 Reference Design ..........................................................100 W.................................................320 W

AMD Radeon HD 6990 Reference Design ................................................................46 W ................................................350 W

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 295 Reference Design ..........................................................74 W .................................................302 W

ASUS GeForce GTX 480 Reference Design............................................................. 39 W ................................................315 W

ATI Radeon HD 5970 Reference Design ..................................................................48 W .................................................299 W

ATI Radeon HD 4850 CrossFireX Set .....................................................................123 W .................................................210 W

ATI Radeon HD 4890 Reference Design ...................................................................65 W ................................................268 W

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 470 Reference Design ...........................................................42 W .................................................278 W

MSI NX8800GTX-T2D768E-HD OC GeForce 8800 GTX .........................................76 W .................................................201 W

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 Reference Design ............................................................31 W ................................................246 W

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 Reference Design .............................................................31 W ................................................241 W

ATI Radeon HD 5870 Reference Design ....................................................................25 W ...............................................240 W

ATI Radeon HD 6970 Reference Design ...................................................................24 W ................................................233 W

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 465 Reference Design ............................................................36 W ................................................219 W

Sapphire Radeon HD 4850 X2 11139-00-40R .........................................................73 W ................................................180 W

NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GX2 Reference Design ..........................................................85 W ...............................................186 W

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 280 Reference Design ............................................................35 W ................................................225 W
.
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 (216) Reference Design .................................................42 W ................................................203 W
.
ATI Radeon HD 4870 Reference Design ...................................................................58 W ................................................166 W

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti Reference Design .......................................................17 W ................................................199 W

FOXCONN GeForce 9800 GTX Standard OC Edition 9800GTX-512N .................48 W ................................................145 W

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 Reference Design ............................................................18 W ................................................167 W

AMD Radeon HD 6870 Reference Design .................................................................20 W ................................................162 W

ATI Radeon HD 5850 Reference Design ....................................................................24 W ...............................................157 W

AMD Radeon HD 6850 Reference Design .................................................................20 W ...............................................139 W

NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT Reference Design ............................................................31 W ................................................133 W

ATI Radeon HD 4770 RV740 GDDR5 Reference Design .......................................37 W ...............................................120 W

ATI Radeon HD 5770 Reference Design ...................................................................16 W ................................................122 W

NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450 Reference Design ...........................................................22 W .................................................115 W

Sapphire Radeon HD 4670 GDDR4 .............................................................................9 W ...................................................70 W

Just some numbers to help you make your decision.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> the rx 240 will be going at the botom with push pull i dont think ill be changing my cpu loop ill be droping a hole second loop in i hope but i do have a rx 360 i keep wanting to put it in the top but that means modding


I would consider to cut a radiator sized hole in the top then use that hole to insert the thicker Radiator into it with the push pull preinstalled then use some type of Compression device to hole the radator in place. Question..??? Would that thick 3M Tape of the gods be a good solution for that. We use it to hold Acrylic in place.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Thank you guys for your help, Im learning as i go on all this. Seriously, I tend to over research things and confuse myself with reviews. i went through alot just to find the psu and case i wanted. which ended up being a trooper over a haf. I dedicated so much time in this, im ready to move forward. sometimes even with all the research in the world, the experience and understanding of others help most of all.
> Im looking at this for my processor ( Intel Core i7-2600K Sandy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.8GHz Turbo Boost) LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 3000) Im very disappointed in AMD letting things go. But facts are facts. I hope they atleast keep their gpu in order. because they do have good cards from my experience. The new doors are growing on me, ill probably get a set when they are ready for sale. again thank you everyone. you guys Rock


The Great thing about ATI/AMD Videocards are that they use less money on power. Meaning they do more with less.
Some people swear that the colors are more vibrant from AMD Cards but I like the fact that my Crossfire 5770s only pull about 35 watts of power at Idle and Pull about 190 Watts of power at full Pull. While the NVidea.. Well let me show you.

VGA Product Description

(sorted by combined total power)

Idle Power

Loaded Power

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480 *SLI Set* ...........................................................82 W ................................................655 W

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 590 Reference Design .................................................53 W ................................................396 w

ATI Radeon HD 4870 X2 Reference Design ................................................100 W.................................................320 W

AMD Radeon HD 6990 Reference Design ......................................................46 W ................................................350 W

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 295 Reference Design ................................. ...............74 W .................................................302 W

ASUS GeForce GTX 480 Reference Design................................................... 39 W ................................................315 W

ATI Radeon HD 5970 Reference Design .......................................... ..............48 W .................................................299 W

ATI Radeon HD 4850 CrossFireX Set ............................................................123 W .................................................210 W

ATI Radeon HD 4890 Reference Design ........................................................65 W ................................................268 W

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 470 Reference Design .................................................42 W .................................................278 W

MSI NX8800GTX-T2D768E-HD OC GeForce 8800 GTX ...............................76 W .................................................201 W

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 Reference Design .................................................31 W ................................................246 W

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 Reference Design .................................................31 W ................................................241 W

ATI Radeon HD 5870 Reference Design ........................................................25 W ...............................................240 W

ATI Radeon HD 6970 Reference Design ........................................................24 W ................................................233 W

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 465 Reference Design ................................................36 W ................................................

Sapphire Radeon HD 4850 X2 11139-00-40R ..............................................73 W ................................................180 W

NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GX2 Reference Design ...............................................85 W ...............................................186 W

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 280 Reference Design ..................................................35 W ................................................225 W
.
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 (216) Reference Design .......................................42 W ................................................203 W
.
ATI Radeon HD 4870 Reference Design .........................................................58 W ................................................166 W

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti Reference Design ..............................................17 W ................................................199 W

FOXCONN GeForce 9800 GTX Standard OC Edition 9800GTX-512N .......48 W ................................................145 W

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 Reference Design ..................................................18 W ................................................167 W

AMD Radeon HD 6870 Reference Design ......................................................20 W ................................................162 W

ATI Radeon HD 5850 Reference Design .........................................................24 W ...............................................157 W

AMD Radeon HD 6850 Reference Design ......................................................20 W ...............................................139 W

NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT Reference Design ..................................................31 W ................................................133 W

ATI Radeon HD 4770 RV740 GDDR5 Reference Design .............................37 W ...............................................120 W

ATI Radeon HD 5770 Reference Design .........................................................16 W ................................................122 W

NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450 Reference Design ..................................................22 W .................................................115 W

Sapphire Radeon HD 4670 GDDR4 ....................................................................9 W ...................................................70 W

Just some numbers to help you make your decision.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> the rx 240 will be going at the botom with push pull i dont think ill be changing my cpu loop ill be droping a hole second loop in i hope but i do have a rx 360 i keep wanting to put it in the top but that means modding


I would consider to cut a radiator sized hole in the top then use that hole to insert the thicker Radiator into it with the push pull preinstalled then use some type of Compression device to hole the radator in place. Question..??? Would that thick 3M Tape of the gods be a good solution for that. We use it to hold Acrylic in place.


----------



## unimatrixzero

More information on the New Panels.


----------



## skitzab1

VGA Product Description

(sorted by combined total power)

Idle Power

Loaded Power

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480 SLI Set ...........................................................82 W ................................................655 W

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 590 Reference Design .................................................53 W ................................................396 w

ATI Radeon HD 4870 X2 Reference Design ................................................100 W.................................................320 W

AMD Radeon HD 6990 Reference Design ......................................................46 W ................................................350 W

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 295 Reference Design ................................. ...............74 W .................................................302 W

ASUS GeForce GTX 480 Reference Design................................................... 39 W ................................................315 W

ATI Radeon HD 5970 Reference Design .......................................... ..............48 W .................................................299 W

ATI Radeon HD 4850 CrossFireX Set ............................................................123 W .................................................210 W

ATI Radeon HD 4890 Reference Design ........................................................65 W ................................................268 W

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 470 Reference Design .................................................42 W .................................................278 W

MSI NX8800GTX-T2D768E-HD OC GeForce 8800 GTX ...............................76 W .................................................201 W

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 Reference Design .................................................31 W ................................................246 W

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 Reference Design .................................................31 W ................................................241 W

ATI Radeon HD 5870 Reference Design ........................................................25 W ...............................................240 W

ATI Radeon HD 6970 Reference Design ........................................................24 W ................................................233 W

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 465 Reference Design ................................................36 W ................................................

Sapphire Radeon HD 4850 X2 11139-00-40R ..............................................73 W ................................................180 W

NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GX2 Reference Design ...............................................85 W ...............................................186 W

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 280 Reference Design ..................................................35 W ................................................225 W
.
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 (216) Reference Design .......................................42 W ................................................203 W
.
ATI Radeon HD 4870 Reference Design .........................................................58 W ................................................166 W

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti Reference Design ..............................................17 W ................................................199 W

FOXCONN GeForce 9800 GTX Standard OC Edition 9800GTX-512N .......48 W ................................................145 W

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 Reference Design ..................................................18 W ................................................167 W

AMD Radeon HD 6870 Reference Design ......................................................20 W ................................................162 W

ATI Radeon HD 5850 Reference Design .........................................................24 W ...............................................157 W

AMD Radeon HD 6850 Reference Design ......................................................20 W ...............................................139 W

NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT Reference Design ..................................................31 W ................................................133 W

ATI Radeon HD 4770 RV740 GDDR5 Reference Design .............................37 W ...............................................120 W

ATI Radeon HD 5770 Reference Design .........................................................16 W ................................................122 W

NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450 Reference Design ..................................................22 W .................................................115 W

Sapphire Radeon HD 4670 GDDR4 ....................................................................9 W ...................................................70 W

Skitzab1 system i7860 4.3ghz 570sli 825mhz overclocked everything........................321W..................................................874W......BF3 just tower









Just some numbers to help you make your decision.
Quote:
Originally Posted by skitzab1

the rx 240 will be going at the botom with push pull i dont think ill be changing my cpu loop ill be droping a hole second loop in i hope but i do have a rx 360 i keep wanting to put it in the top but that means modding

I would consider to cut a radiator sized hole in the top then use that hole to insert the thicker Radiator into it with the push pull preinstalled then use some type of Compression device to hole the radator in place. Question..??? Would that thick 3M Tape of the gods be a good solution for that. We use it to hold Acrylic in place.

could work but do u think that the radiator heating up and colling will lose its sticky but good idear for rad


----------



## skitzab1

doorbell rang delivery post pics but gota mow the lawns first


----------



## skitzab1

now lawns


----------



## Buttermilk

I'd like to join.


----------



## skitzab1

night ended in about 17 screws


----------



## skitzab1




----------



## skitzab1

night ended in about 17 screws


----------



## skitzab1

http://www.overclock.net/t/1208212/ek-fc570-gtx-se-rev-1-1-dont-fit-inno3d-570hd-reference-cards

link to what im planing as EK have told me its my folt sorta is but owell get the soldering iron out and attack the card not the block lolz


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1208212/ek-fc570-gtx-se-rev-1-1-dont-fit-inno3d-570hd-reference-cards
> 
> link to what im planing as EK have told me its my folt sorta is but owell get the soldering iron out and attack the card not the block lolz


Ouch, I would take a good look at other cards comparing them to make sure that is the only difference first. It would really suck if you did this fix and it still doesn't fit. Good luck


----------



## skitzab1

my card

the card that EK says it fits the dif i can only see is the 6 caps


----------



## skitzab1

i have started a thred for this sorry for takin over the trooper thread


----------



## Boomstick68

Will this case accommodate an eATX motherboard?


----------



## Alvarez

Allright, Trooper's side panel modification ended. Since i hate dust, front 2 fans are enough for me, and soon i may change noctua with a H100 WC

Tools used:

- Transparent Film
-A4 Stickers (23 A4 Stickers to be precise)
-Glue (Metal only stickers became useless on Trooper's panel
-Two sided Scotch
-Photoshop
-Cutter
-3 days of designing process and 1 day of application

The result is good however my 3GS Camera is a bit** once i buy iPhone 5 i promise i'll post better ones lol. Also i couldnt decide how should make bottom and top parts of side panel so these areas are unfinished for now:


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> i have started a thred for this sorry for takin over the trooper thread


these guys are really good people. Its why i joined, they dont mind answering and helping with a few off topic things. Your a trooper and thats what they love most. troopers help troopers


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> Will this case accommodate an eATX motherboard?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-cooler-master-storm-trooper-club/530 look at post #539 I hope that will help some.








also look at what jacknut wrote here http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/302448-30-mobo-case-compatibility
and page one of this thread has a lot of good info =Motherboard Type Micro ATX / ATX / XL-ATX or E-ATX

Alveraz your custom work is awesome.

unimatrixzero i forgot to say thank you for the very nice info on the cards. I appreciate that


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> now lawns


*Nice Parts.. Hey What Size Screen is that behind them.. wow.. that is truely a WIDE SCREEN !!!*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttermilk*
> 
> I'd like to join.


*Beautiful build. You are in. I will post you on Page one ASAP.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> doorbell rang delivery post pics but gota mow the lawns first


*Mowing the lawn is not so bad when you have new parts and the memory of the UPS Girl that just delivered your babies..*


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-cooler-master-storm-trooper-club/530 look at post #539 I hope that will help some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also look at what jacknut wrote here http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/302448-30-mobo-case-compatibility
> and page one of this thread has a lot of good info =Motherboard Type Micro ATX / ATX / XL-ATX or E-ATX
> Alveraz your custom work is awesome.
> unimatrixzero i forgot to say thank you for the very nice info on the cards. I appreciate that


Hey thanks. BTW, is that you in your avatar? My son is currently at Ft. Campbell. He's done two combat tours both Iraq and A'stan. Sorry to get off topic. Back on topic, I've seen reviews about the texture of the outside of the case? Can you paint it? Thinking of a custom military case.


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> Hey thanks. BTW, is that you in your avatar? My son is currently at Ft. Campbell. He's done two combat tours both Iraq and A'stan. Sorry to get off topic. Back on topic, I've seen reviews about the texture of the outside of the case? Can you paint it? Thinking of a custom military case.


yeah thats me, what brigade is he with?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1208212/ek-fc570-gtx-se-rev-1-1-dont-fit-inno3d-570hd-reference-cards
> 
> link to what im planing as EK have told me its my folt sorta is but owell get the soldering iron out and attack the card not the block lolz
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch, I would take a good look at other cards comparing them to make sure that is the only difference first. It would really suck if you did this fix and it still doesn't fit. Good luck
Click to expand...

*GoodInk has a point. If you are not a solder geek then get a pro to do it for you. Take it to a Electronics repair shop and have them reseat them or either change them out with Gold caps or maybe they have the flat caps there. You never know.

But if You have no Fear then Go for IT.. Your a Trooper. Remember your Polarity and be careful. I believe in you. You know if you can handle this or not. Let your Heart tell you and go with that.*
[/B]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> i have started a thread for this sorry for taking over the trooper thread


*Don't you worry. You are a Brother and we stick together. I have posted on that for you there. Check it.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> Will this case accommodate an eATX motherboard?


*Yes. Absoluletely. The E ATX or Extended ATX is the same length but is fatter and there is the mounting Stubs and hole for it. No problem.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> Skitzab1 system i7860 4.3ghz 570sli 825mhz overclocked everything........................321W..................................................874W......BF3 just tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just some numbers to help you make your decision.
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by skitzab1
> 
> the rx 240 will be going at the botom with push pull i dont think ill be changing my cpu loop ill be droping a hole second loop in i hope but i do have a rx 360 i keep wanting to put it in the top but that means modding
> 
> I would consider to cut a radiator sized hole in the top then use that hole to insert the thicker Radiator into it with the push pull preinstalled then use some type of Compression device to hole the radator in place. Question..??? Would that thick 3M Tape of the gods be a good solution for that. We use it to hold Acrylic in place.
> 
> could work but do u think that the radiator heating up and colling will lose its sticky but good idear for rad


*Not that 3M Tape.. That stuff is the stickiest and most durable tape I know of. It would peel the black paint off the rad before letting go. I would guarantee you that. But I would wrap the tape completely around the circumference of the Mounted Rad. Above first and then below on the back and front.*


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> yeah thats me, what brigade is he with?


He's with 506th 1/61 CAVS. He's 11Bravo.


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> He's with 506th 1/61 CAVS. He's 11Bravo.


very nice, the new but old 506th. They brought that brigade back a few years ago. I was with the 502nd strike force then was injured. after recovering and fighting the green machine to stay in, i redeployed with the 327th. The only person that can stop you from achieving anything is yourself. However i was hit with 5 IEDs over that last tour and the last one jacked me up pretty good.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarez*
> 
> Allright, Trooper's side panel modification ended. Since i hate dust, front 2 fans are enough for me, and soon i may change noctua with a H100 WC
> 
> Tools used:
> 
> - Transparent Film
> -A4 Stickers (23 A4 Stickers to be precise)
> -Glue (Metal only stickers became useless on Trooper's panel
> -Two sided Scotch
> -Photoshop
> -Cutter
> -3 days of designing process and 1 day of application
> 
> The result is good however my 3GS Camera is a bit** once i buy iPhone 5 i promise i'll post better ones lol. Also i couldnt decide how should make bottom and top parts of side panel so these areas are unfinished for now:


*Great work Sir. Awesome Look. Give us a full shot soon.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> i have started a thred for this sorry for takin over the trooper thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these guys are really good people. Its why i joined, they dont mind answering and helping with a few off topic things. Your a trooper and thats what they love most. troopers help troopers
Click to expand...

*That is what we do. We are Troopers. No Man left behind. We work together for the common good of the UNIT.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> Will this case accommodate an eATX motherboard?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-cooler-master-storm-trooper-club/530 look at post #539 I hope that will help some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also look at what jacknut wrote here http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/302448-30-mobo-case-compatibility
> and page one of this thread has a lot of good info =Motherboard Type Micro ATX / ATX / XL-ATX or E-ATX
> 
> Alveraz your custom work is awesome.
> 
> unimatrixzero i forgot to say thank you for the very nice info on the cards. I appreciate that
Click to expand...

*No Problem Brother. It is my pleasure Sir, and my Job.*


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> He's with 506th 1/61 CAVS. He's 11Bravo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very nice, the new but old 506th. They brought that brigade back a few years ago. I was with the 502nd strike force then was injured. after recovering and fighting the green machine to stay in, i redeployed with the 327th. The only person that can stop you from achieving anything is yourself. However i was hit with 5 IEDs over that last tour and the last one jacked me up pretty good.
Click to expand...

Damn.. 5 IEDs.. Have you got any axx left. God Bless you Man. Thank you so much for your Service.


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> very nice, the new but old 506th. They brought that brigade back a few years ago. I was with the 502nd strike force then was injured. after recovering and fighting the green machine to stay in, i redeployed with the 327th. The only person that can stop you from achieving anything is yourself. However i was hit with 5 IEDs over that last tour and the last one jacked me up pretty good.


It was a rough tour for him as well. Lost his roomie and his CO. I hope you are healing my friend and god bless the Infantry.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> very nice, the new but old 506th. They brought that brigade back a few years ago. I was with the 502nd strike force then was injured. after recovering and fighting the green machine to stay in, i redeployed with the 327th. The only person that can stop you from achieving anything is yourself. However i was hit with 5 IEDs over that last tour and the last one jacked me up pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a rough tour for him as well. Lost his roomie and his CO. I hope you are healing my friend and god bless the Infantry.
Click to expand...

*AMEN ... GOD BLESS YOU. Sorry about those that you have lost. War is an OLD TOOTHLESS WHORE.

ALL Gave Some.. Some Gave All. Come home alive. We love you.*


----------



## unimatrixzero

*COMMAND FIRST GENERAL ORDER*


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *COMMAND FIRST GENERAL ORDER*


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *COMMAND FIRST GENERAL ORDER*


AMEN!!!


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Thanks Rogue.. I am glad the Mossad gives you down time. Good to see you. BTW.. I love the way your Elevator goes all the way to the top.



You are the Best Friend anyone could ask for*


----------



## RagingAzn628

hey guys can you remove the mesh parts from this case so you can custom paint it?


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingAzn628*
> 
> hey guys can you remove the mesh parts from this case so you can custom paint it?


most of dose just have a look thrue past pages or ask unimatrixzero


----------



## gearzer0

hi guys just bought my cm trooper + cm sirus last week. I must say its huge compared to my cm scout. well my trooper is still in the box. still cant decide on what graphics card to get and if i go watercooling ...
btw just saw a picture of a Red trooper with windowed side panel on coolermaster's facebook page .
im not a fan of red but after seeing that red trooper ,i think il start to love red XD ..
Hope Im Welcome here . ^_^ V


----------



## _REAPER_

I am thinking to get this case but am concerned about temps, I will be coming from a HAF X, can anyone tell me what their temps are like


----------



## skitzab1

i was hoping that a 360rad will would fit with 2 bays to spare














my fix for now


----------



## skitzab1

can not deside


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingAzn628*
> 
> hey guys can you remove the mesh parts from this case so you can custom paint it?


*Yes.. The Mesh is held by paddles that fit into thin slots. Or sometimes just a screw. Yes. you break the case down as far as you would like. in fact, I am hoping people will start doing more.*
 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gearzer0*
> 
> hi guys just bought my cm trooper + cm sirus last week. I must say its huge compared to my cm scout. well my trooper is still in the box. still cant decide on what graphics card to get and if i go watercooling ...
> btw just saw a picture of a Red trooper with windowed side panel on coolermaster's facebook page .
> im not a fan of red but after seeing that red trooper ,i think il start to love red XD ..
> Hope Im Welcome here . ^_^ V


*We hope that you feel welcome here. its a great case but Red. I will have to go look at that. I have seen Purple and White and my cobra Skin but Not red. But I am sure it looks great. Welcome aboard sir.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I am thinking to get this case but am concerned about temps, I will be coming from a HAF X, can anyone tell me what their temps are like


.
*You would have to just compare some way the two and deside. For me I have the H 100 and I love it. But that is me. Opinions are like Axxes. We all have one and they all stink like. Well you know.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can not deside


*I like the reservoir where you have it. I am just afraid someone will grab it and try to pick up the case with it. But the concepts are sound and I love the ideas.. Keep us informed.*


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *remorseless*
> 
> also i want to know how much the window sells for? and if CM well let you sell that one?
> 
> 
> 
> First of all we have no Idea what the prices of the Panels. But in the Past. Replacement panels have been priced very nice for what you get.
> 
> As far as selling Promotional products a guy went to jail for selling a i7 6 core before it was released. Sorry but i have to keep them, at least until the release of the panels.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *More Picture of Cooler Master's New Window Panels that I have been honored to test. These panels look Great on this case and are worth the price that they will be asking for it. So without futher words Here is the new Panels on a completed build.*
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the 'CM' contact brother...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look's like all is well in the 'Trooper' House!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks .. I only wish they would give me a new front End Bezel. The guy that had it before me broke every tab but one trying to force it off without first taking off the top first. so My front end is velcro'd on. I think I am going to ask them if I can buy one.
Click to expand...

Congrats Boss!!!!


----------



## newbrevolution

I didn't see it in this thread but the CM Storm Trooper is going for $149.99 on Newegg.


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Damn.. 5 IEDs.. Have you got any axx left. God Bless you Man. Thank you so much for your Service.










I think so, i thank the man upstairs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gearzer0*
> 
> hi guys just bought my cm trooper + cm sirus last week. I must say its huge compared to my cm scout. well my trooper is still in the box. still cant decide on what graphics card to get and if i go watercooling ...
> btw just saw a picture of a Red trooper with windowed side panel on coolermaster's facebook page .
> im not a fan of red but after seeing that red trooper ,i think il start to love red XD ..
> Hope Im Welcome here . ^_^ V


Welcome this is a terrific group of people.

BTW anyone play BF3 in here? maybe we could build a platoon or clan or something.
yes i know about this http://www.overclock.net/t/1197585/overclock-nets-new-battlefield-3-64-man-server-prizes-to-be-won
I mean from this particular trooper group, ill be honest its hard to find decent people to play with. You put someone behind a puter and they think there free to say whatever. I wish i could meet a few in person







anyway. Just looking for some good people.


----------



## galbrecht71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think so, i thank the man upstairs.
> Welcome this is a terrific group of people.
> BTW anyone play BF3 in here? maybe we could build a platoon or clan or something.


once I actually build my rig that is one game I plan on running. I like the idea of starting a trooper platoon though...


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *remorseless*
> 
> also i want to know how much the window sells for? and if CM well let you sell that one?
> 
> 
> 
> First of all we have no Idea what the prices of the Panels. But in the Past. Replacement panels have been priced very nice for what you get.
> 
> As far as selling Promotional products a guy went to jail for selling a i7 6 core before it was released. Sorry but i have to keep them, at least until the release of the panels.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *More Picture of Cooler Master's New Window Panels that I have been honored to test. These panels look Great on this case and are worth the price that they will be asking for it. So without futher words Here is the new Panels on a completed build.*
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the 'CM' contact brother...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look's like all is well in the 'Trooper' House!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks .. I only wish they would give me a new front End Bezel. The guy that had it before me broke every tab but one trying to force it off without first taking off the top first. so My front end is velcro'd on. I think I am going to ask them if I can buy one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats Boss!!!!
Click to expand...

*Thank you so Much. That means a lot..*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> I didn't see it in this thread but the CM Storm Trooper is going for $149.99 on Newegg.


*Yea.. I wasn't sure if that was a Promotional Sale or the New Retail.. I will Change it for now. Thanks for the Spank.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Damn.. 5 IEDs.. Have you got any axx left. God Bless you Man. Thank you so much for your Service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think so, i thank the man upstairs.
> 
> *Yea.. He and I are on a first name Basis. Great to know He is looking out for you. 5 IED's sounds like some king of record or Miracle to me.*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gearzer0*
> 
> hi guys just bought my cm trooper + cm sirus last week. I must say its huge compared to my cm scout. well my trooper is still in the box. still cant decide on what graphics card to get and if i go watercooling ...
> btw just saw a picture of a Red trooper with windowed side panel on coolermaster's facebook page .
> im not a fan of red but after seeing that red trooper ,i think il start to love red XD ..
> Hope Im Welcome here . ^_^ V
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome this is a terrific group of people.
Click to expand...

*That's really a Great thing to say about us, ViperWolf.*


----------



## nickt1862

I don't know how good it is to order a case from Tiger Direct but they currently have this case for $139.99 shipped.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1439959&SRCCODE=WEBGOOPA&cm_mmc_o=mH4CjC7BBTkwCjCV1-CjCE&gclid=COiogeDs_a0CFYPc4AodGhM0sw


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> I don't know how good it is to order a case from Tiger Direct but they currently have this case for $139.99 shipped.
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1439959&SRCCODE=WEBGOOPA&cm_mmc_o=mH4CjC7BBTkwCjCV1-CjCE&gclid=COiogeDs_a0CFYPc4AodGhM0sw


I have never ordered from them but that is tempting. If it were only Friday...


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> I have never ordered from them but that is tempting. If it were only Friday...


My cousin has ordered from them, he did not have problems. I have no personal experience with them myself. I have seen it advertised on a couple of sites though.


----------



## unimatrixzero

TigerDirect is just fine. Actually they keep NEWEGG.com's prices low. Ordering from them is fine, if not good for keeping Newegg honest. Tigerdirect buys out other companies and sell their inventory mostly. They have some amazing deals sometimes. One Example. TigerDirect bought COMPUSA and CIRCUITCITY and a few other online sites inventory and resold it a awesome pricing. Tigerdirect was huge when Newegg was called Egghead.com.

http://forums.legitreviews.com/about4913.html
LEGIT REVIEW

I am personally on their E-mail list and I check them at least once a day. Great Company.


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Well The CMSTC is on TOP OF THINGS MEN..
The NEWEST Ferrari Edition CM Trooper.*


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Well The CMSTC is on TOP OF THINGS MEN..
> The NEWEST Ferrari Edition CM Trooper.*


Is this going to be an actual case to be available?

If so this "lipstick" lol! j/k edition needs a fem to model it.









Looks kinda sexy don't you think?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Well The CMSTC is on TOP OF THINGS MEN..
> 
> The NEWEST Ferrari Edition CM Trooper.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this going to be an actual case to be available?
> 
> If so this "lipstick" lol! j/k edition needs a fem to model it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks kinda sexy don't you think?
Click to expand...

YES I AGREE.. A FERRARI GIRL.

click here


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> YES I AGREE.. A FERRARI GIRL.
> 
> click here


Just can't use the UPS girl - the brown skimpy outfit IMHO doesn't go well with the red case.









Wonder when that case will be available and at what price point?

If anything at least that photo gives the modding members here more ideas.


----------



## unimatrixzero

No .. Maybe something more like this.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> YES I AGREE.. A FERRARI GIRL.
> 
> click here
> 
> 
> 
> If anything at least that photo gives the modding members here more ideas.
Click to expand...

My Idea Exactly. Infact.. I am thinking of doing my case Ferrari. Since I have the new Panels I may just do it but I will have an automotive intake on the Front air inlet


----------



## remorseless

i think the case ends up being to glossy looking reason why i like the trooper


----------



## unimatrixzero

Oh come on ... I thought that would be a winner in the LIKE category.


----------



## lucas.vulcan

trooper BF3

http://www.mnpctech.com/casemodblog/2012/02/01/raptrs-kickass-battlefield-3-pc-built-by-boddaker/


----------



## Mkilbride

So how do you put rig specs in sig? I looked at the topic for site features, didn't help. Thanks.


----------



## skitzab1

done and tested on to the next one if u want to see more on this mod check out

http://www.overclock.net/t/1208212/ek-fc570-gtx-se-rev-1-1-dont-fit-inno3d-570hd-reference-cards-time-to-mod/10#post_16355689:gotproof:


----------



## viperwolf

Wow the red stands out, like a beautiful woman. a little to much for me, but i still like it. I was just thinking how distracting it may be when im playing a game lol.
Skitz- nice job man,

Now im looking at fans. nothing can be simple really( i also want to use a fan controller). im looking at the
-Noctua NF-P12-1300 120mm (i think there is newer version but cannot locate on newegg)
-Scythe Gentle Typhoon( having trouble locating these on newegg)
-Sharkoon Silent Eagle 1000
-yate loons

Yes i do like newegg, because they are Memphis and i get everything next day


----------



## galbrecht71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> I don't know how good it is to order a case from Tiger Direct but they currently have this case for $139.99 shipped


It is the opinion of another forum that ive frequented that tiger direct is better than newegg for ordering cases and fragile boards. Ive not been able to confirm first hand, but their reasoning was that newegg ships cases in its original box alone where tiger adds another box so it is less likely to arrive with damage??? Can anyone confirm or deny this?


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galbrecht71*
> 
> It is the opinion of another forum that ive frequented that tiger direct is better than newegg for ordering cases and fragile boards. Ive not been able to confirm first hand, but their reasoning was that newegg ships cases in its original box alone where tiger adds another box so it is less likely to arrive with damage??? Can anyone confirm or deny this?


i can confirm newegg ships in original box. the trooper was packed pretty nice though(from the factory). Note, mine had a hole in the box but was not damaged

another thing, that was just the case, everything else i ordered was packed in separate boxes with extra padding

http://www.epinions.com/webs-Web_Services-All-Merchants-Tiger_Direct/display_~reviews?sb=1
I looked over some reviews and they are mixed. But people are really bad at reviews sometimes.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> 
> 
> done and tested on to the next one if u want to see more on this mod check out
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1208212/ek-fc570-gtx-se-rev-1-1-dont-fit-inno3d-570hd-reference-cards-time-to-mod/10#post_16355689:gotproof:


*Love the work you are doing SKITZAB1. Very Clean and very nice and professionally executed.*








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Wow the red stands out, like a beautiful woman. a little to much for me, but i still like it. I was just thinking how distracting it may be when im playing a game lol.
> Skitz- nice job man,
> 
> Now im looking at fans. nothing can be simple really( i also want to use a fan controller). im looking at the
> -Noctua NF-P12-1300 120mm (i think there is newer version but cannot locate on newegg)
> -Scythe Gentle Typhoon( having trouble locating these on newegg)
> -Sharkoon Silent Eagle 1000
> -yate loons
> 
> Yes i do like newegg, because they are Memphis and i get everything next day


*Me Too.. That is my WIN with the EGG.*








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galbrecht71*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> I don't know how good it is to order a case from Tiger Direct but they currently have this case for $139.99 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> It is the opinion of another forum that ive frequented that tiger direct is better than newegg for ordering cases and fragile boards. Ive not been able to confirm first hand, but their reasoning was that newegg ships cases in its original box alone where tiger adds another box so it is less likely to arrive with damage??? Can anyone confirm or deny this?
Click to expand...

*I will add this. I Trust Newegg and Tiger Direct the same in quality and shipping. But since I am close to the Memphis Hub I get Next day with Newegg if I buy before lunch time.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> So how do you put rig specs in sig? I looked at the topic for site features, didn't help. Thanks.


*It took me a couple of times to figure it out. Its in the Control Panel. As memory Serves I googled my parts and put pictures to all my parts. But the new interface is still really buggy. I would just say keep playing with it. You can't hurt it. There is a part where you can assign a dollar value to each part and then it will total the cost of your Rig for you. That is a fun part too. Sobering was a word that i would use for myself.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *galbrecht71*
> 
> It is the opinion of another forum that ive frequented that tiger direct is better than newegg for ordering cases and fragile boards. Ive not been able to confirm first hand, but their reasoning was that newegg ships cases in its original box alone where tiger adds another box so it is less likely to arrive with damage??? Can anyone confirm or deny this?
> 
> 
> 
> i can confirm newegg ships in original box. the trooper was packed pretty nice though(from the factory). Note, mine had a hole in the box but was not damaged
> 
> another thing, that was just the case, everything else i ordered was packed in separate boxes with extra padding
> 
> http://www.epinions.com/webs-Web_Services-All-Merchants-Tiger_Direct/display_~reviews?sb=1
> I looked over some reviews and they are mixed. But people are really bad at reviews sometimes.
Click to expand...

*I have had mixed reviews myself from both. I have gotten Motherboards from Newegg that I thanked God was still in one piece and some that were so nicely packed that I would have wrote them a Golden review. Its Humans doing a job. Some do it well and some just don't care. They just want a paycheck and that is every business. And its the Luck of the Draw with everything for that very reason.*


----------



## viperwolf

Something else about reviews- when things are good, people are lazy to post. However if something is wrong, then they are motivated to respond

any advice on the fans would be appreciated


----------



## galbrecht71

I was just thinking...

Anytime everyone is talking about upgrading fans they are always talking about the 12V units typical to a computer whether they run it off the PSU or MOBO, i understand the reason to not have it run all the time even when your computer is not running... I don't know if such a beast exists, but is there a controller you can use as a switch to turn on and off something outside of the normal computer mod parts?

Eg:

If i wanted to use a small regular AC blower like a "squirrel cage" and mount it somehow to my chassis, could i provide power to it using a standard cord but interrupt it with a computer controlled "switch" thereby effectively making it function the same as a regular cooler fan?

I realize that it may be louder than most would prefer but it could be an interesting option if it was done right that would provide some serious air flow volume.


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galbrecht71*
> 
> I was just thinking...
> Anytime everyone is talking about upgrading fans they are always talking about the 12V units typical to a computer whether they run it off the PSU or MOBO, i understand the reason to not have it run all the time even when your computer is not running... I don't know if such a beast exists, but is there a controller you can use as a switch to turn on and off something outside of the normal computer mod parts?
> Eg:
> If i wanted to use a small regular AC blower like a "squirrel cage" and mount it somehow to my chassis, could i provide power to it using a standard cord but interrupt it with a computer controlled "switch" thereby effectively making it function the same as a regular cooler fan?
> I realize that it may be louder than most would prefer but it could be an interesting option if it was done right that would provide some serious air flow volume.


it can be accomplished and with a remote even, but i dont think it would be worth it. Thats just my opinion, and everyone has one. But noise X space X running outside lines X another power cord to take slot in your power strip. I dont think there is advantage to this. Maybe im misunderstanding you all together. Maybe someone has a better reply than me?

also, an outside source would blow dust all over the unit. rather than dust just settling. its to easy, for my taste, to get a good fan that fits.

and i apologize in advance if i have read your post wrong


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Something else about reviews- when things are good, people are lazy to post. However if something is wrong, then they are motivated to respond
> 
> any advice on the fans would be appreciated


You are very true. Only people that were unbelieving before the delivery and then happy after would respond for every good Responce I would say there are 150 to 300 that never responded. But that is FUZZY MATH. !!! LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galbrecht71*
> 
> I was just thinking...
> 
> Anytime everyone is talking about upgrading fans they are always talking about the 12V units typical to a computer whether they run it off the PSU or MOBO, i understand the reason to not have it run all the time even when your computer is not running... I don't know if such a beast exists, but is there a controller you can use as a switch to turn on and off something outside of the normal computer mod parts?
> 
> Eg:
> 
> If i wanted to use a small regular AC blower like a "squirrel cage" and mount it somehow to my chassis, could i provide power to it using a standard cord but interrupt it with a computer controlled "switch" thereby effectively making it function the same as a regular cooler fan?
> 
> I realize that it may be louder than most would prefer but it could be an interesting option if it was done right that would provide some serious air flow volume.


*If you are looking for Great Fans to use for Upgrades I would Consider The Cooler Master R-4s.. Wait ... You already have R-4s.. But there are better. Good rule of thumb. If it cost alot for the fan. There is a reason. Velocity or quiet.*

Squrrel Cage fans should be left to the Squllels. IMHO That would be like using gasoline to put out a fire. But thats just my opinion.

*In Theory. Anything is possible ... You use sensors and Relays to make the AC connection to the Squirrel Cage fan and a very large reostat to regulate the Cages speed. Just water cool if you want that kind of cooling.*


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*
> 
> trooper BF3
> 
> http://www.mnpctech.com/casemodblog/2012/02/01/raptrs-kickass-battlefield-3-pc-built-by-boddaker/


Very cool


----------



## unimatrixzero

That is a pretty radical mod. I Still Want the Ferrari case... Lol


----------



## ossibossi

Hallo dear overclocking Troopers!

Since gettin' the best looking case today, I'm feeling proud to join!
But in building my WC-System I got a few problems when looking into the Trooper case.

I wanted to put an already owned *Phobya G-Charger 240* (6cm in height) in the upper area - but no chance in combination with my ASUS P9X79... even without mounting the 2 fans.... Since the loss of the dust-filter when mounting 1 fan on the "upper outside", i want a complete internal cooling solution.
*
So: what 240-Radiator do you use for top-installation & how managing with the fans?*

Please help me!

Rest of the system:
Intel 3930K, Asus P9X79 with 32 GB Corsair Venegance, Sapphire HD7970 (also watercooled)... 1 ODD, 1 HD, 1 SSD,
1 Phobya G-Charger 240 bottom-mounted & 1 XXX-??-Radiator on top...

*Is the cooling solution with 2 240-Radiators powerful enough to build a real SILENT System?(just little overclocking)*
(Or do I have to install a 120-Rad. in the back also ???
*Anyone who did install a rad. in the front ?*

Thanks for your help Troopers, ossibossi


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ossibossi*
> 
> Hallo dear overclocking Troopers!
> 
> Since gettin' the best looking case today, I'm feeling proud to join!
> But in building my WC-System I got a few problems when looking into the Trooper case.
> 
> I wanted to put an already owned *Phobya G-Charger 240* (6cm in height) in the upper area - but no chance in combination with my ASUS P9X79... even without mounting the 2 fans.... Since the loss of the dust-filter when mounting 1 fan on the "upper outside", i want a complete internal cooling solution.
> *
> So: what 240-Radiator do you use for top-installation & how managing with the fans?*
> 
> Please help me!
> 
> Rest of the system:
> Intel 3930K, Asus P9X79 with 32 GB Corsair Venegance, Sapphire HD7970 (also watercooled)... 1 ODD, 1 HD, 1 SSD,
> 1 Phobya G-Charger 240 bottom-mounted & 1 XXX-??-Radiator on top...
> 
> *Is the cooling solution with 2 240-Radiators powerful enough to build a real SILENT System?(just little overclocking)*
> (Or do I have to install a 120-Rad. in the back also ???
> *Anyone who did install a rad. in the front ?*
> 
> Thanks for your help Troopers, ossibossi


Mount the rad you have at the bottom and put a XSPC EX 240 up top. You may have to mount the fans up top under the top panel. Using two 240's it pretty much just like having a 480.


----------



## Orifiel

I have a critical question for you guys, as the vendor I buy my cases, finally brought stormtroopers... I am thinking to get one on Monday, but.. the question is, what you would prefer for i7 3930 built and asrock extreme 9 (with the separate sound card) motherboard? Storm trooper or cooler master atcs 840 black... suggest me plz, considering the size of the mobo and space inside the case. Stormtrooper cost 30 euro less than 840atcs

I am building it slowly, as motherboards have lots of problems, also the lga2011 cpu's have lots of problems in rev 1. So I am not in a rush (buying everything except cpu and mobo, keep them for last). I am thinking about asrock, because gigabyte and asus, are known for lots of problems in LGA2011 models.. (they burn!! Get on fire, without reason).


----------



## epsilon777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *If you are looking for Great Fans to use for Upgrades I would Consider The Cooler Master R-4s.. Wait ... You already have R-4s.. But there are better. Good rule of thumb. If it cost alot for the fan. There is a reason. Velocity or quiet.*
> Squrrel Cage fans should be left to the Squllels. IMHO That would be like using gasoline to put out a fire. But thats just my opinion.
> *In Theory. Anything is possible ... You use sensors and Relays to make the AC connection to the Squirrel Cage fan and a very large reostat to regulate the Cages speed. Just water cool if you want that kind of cooling.*


+1 this ^

Just in case you would like to see some fan comparisons here are some links that may help you.

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/120mm-fan-roundup-2.html
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/120mm-fan-roundup-2.html
http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/325062-28-cooling-roundup-2012
http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/325062-28-cooling-roundup-2012

Both have some exceptional information.

Edit: for some reason I cannot see the links display with the [URL tag.


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epsilon777*
> 
> +1 this ^
> Just in case you would like to see some fan comparisons here are some links that may help you.
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/120mm-fan-roundup-2.html
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/120mm-fan-roundup-2.html
> http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/325062-28-cooling-roundup-2012
> http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/325062-28-cooling-roundup-2012
> Both have some exceptional information.
> Edit: for some reason I cannot see the links display with the [URL tag.


Thank you for the links


----------



## skitzab1

this is it for now ran out of time


----------



## ossibossi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Mount the rad you have at the bottom and put a XSPC EX 240 up top. You may have to mount the fans up top under the top panel. Using two 240's it pretty much just like having a 480.


Afaik the EX240 is about 35mm in height + fan with 25mm = 60mm. *Is there enough space not getting in contact with the motherboard?*

Some people speak of 5cm space up there.
*Anyone here who tested this out?* Who has a rad up there?


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ossibossi*
> 
> Afaik the EX240 is about 35mm in height + fan with 25mm = 60mm. *Is there enough space not getting in contact with the motherboard?*
> Some people speak of 5cm space up there.
> *Anyone here who tested this out?* Who has a rad up there?


hi mate why don't u check out my pics u can see what space u have with a ex240 and 25mm thick fans up top it come within about 2-5 mm:thumb: from where the top of motherboard finishes


----------



## lucas.vulcan

how long the promotion of cas has $ 149.99
merci


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orifiel*
> 
> I have a critical question for you guys, as the vendor I buy my cases, finally brought stormtroopers... I am thinking to get one on Monday, but.. the question is, what you would prefer for i7 3930 built and asrock extreme 9 (with the separate sound card) motherboard? Storm trooper or cooler master atcs 840 black... suggest me plz, considering the size of the mobo and space inside the case. Stormtrooper cost 30 euro less than 840atcs
> 
> I am building it slowly, as motherboards have lots of problems, also the lga2011 cpu's have lots of problems in rev 1. So I am not in a rush (buying everything except cpu and mobo, keep them for last). I am thinking about asrock, because gigabyte and asus, are known for lots of problems in LGA2011 models.. (they burn!! Get on fire, without reason).


*The size for the motherboard is relatively the same except the ATC has a removable motherboard tray where the Trooper does not. Both are nice. I have the same motherboard and I am waiting too. I want the new quad core coming out in Feb 13th. It is alittle stronger than a 2700K but just a little. I can live with that. But I will be using that same board in my Trooper.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> this is it for now ran out of time


*Looks like you got it all worked out. Great.. Way to Go with the Caps.. I am Proud and very surprised at the excellent job. Wow, it looks factory.... So Cool !!!!*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ossibossi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Mount the rad you have at the bottom and put a XSPC EX 240 up top. You may have to mount the fans up top under the top panel. Using two 240's it pretty much just like having a 480.
> 
> 
> 
> Afaik the EX240 is about 35mm in height + fan with 25mm = 60mm. *Is there enough space not getting in contact with the motherboard?*
> 
> Some people speak of 5cm space up there.
> *Anyone here who tested this out?* Who has a rad up there?
Click to expand...

*You know what might work? Use the Mounting holes closer to the panel. that way you miss the Memory and the board. you may get farther down that way. but I have the same board and a Corsair H-100 and I love my set up... My rad is on top. But the best place for a rad is on the bottom. Plenty of room for any size there.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*
> 
> how long the promotion of cas has $ 149.99
> merci


*I don't know but Tiger Direct has it for 139.00 right now. They Beat Newegg by ten dollars but I don't know if the shipping makes a difference or not.*


----------



## Orifiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *The size for the motherboard is relatively the same except the ATC has a removable motherboard tray where the Trooper does not. Both are nice. I have the same motherboard and I am waiting too. I want the new quad core coming out in Feb 13th. It is alittle stronger than a 2700K but just a little. I can live with that. But I will be using that same board in my Trooper.*


Cheers, I asked mostly because of the size of motherboard as it comes with 8 slots of ram and gave me the idea, that its a bit bigger than normal ATX mobos.. But it says ATX form factor. In the other had I am thinking about 2x660 sli.. So its more than enough for me.. I am not an extremer









Worried mostly for the (trooper) motherboard retention plate, for the cables to pass through. Will order it tomorrow


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ossibossi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Mount the rad you have at the bottom and put a XSPC EX 240 up top. You may have to mount the fans up top under the top panel. Using two 240's it pretty much just like having a 480.
> 
> 
> 
> Afaik the EX240 is about 35mm in height + fan with 25mm = 60mm. *Is there enough space not getting in contact with the motherboard?*
> 
> Some people speak of 5cm space up there.
> *Anyone here who tested this out?* Who has a rad up there?
Click to expand...

I know its not what you want to here, but you are not going to find a high performance rad that will fit with a fans on the inside. The case was designed to have the fans mounted outside the case under the top cover. You could mod it to have the rad and fans off set. It shouldn't be that hard if you have the tools.


----------



## unimatrixzero

well from experience the front fan and the handle are fighting for space. If they would have thought about that handle more, you could fit a rad and a fan under the top cover.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orifiel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *The size for the motherboard is relatively the same except the ATC has a removable motherboard tray where the Trooper does not. Both are nice. I have the same motherboard and I am waiting too. I want the new quad core coming out in Feb 13th. It is alittle stronger than a 2700K but just a little. I can live with that. But I will be using that same board in my Trooper.*
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, I asked mostly because of the size of motherboard as it comes with 8 slots of ram and gave me the idea, that its a bit bigger than normal ATX mobos.. But it says ATX form factor. In the other had I am thinking about 2x660 sli.. So its more than enough for me.. I am not an extremer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worried mostly for the (trooper) motherboard retention plate, for the cables to pass through. Will order it tomorrow
Click to expand...

Don't worry bout that. This case is a BEAST


----------



## viperwolf

unimatrixzero sir, can you send me a link to that 2700k quad your talking about. I thought i had my cpu figured out. but if this is coming on the 13. then i may wait.









also, i still,cannot decide on fans.







Im so tired of researching









EDIT: is this the cpu ? Intel Core i7-3820(around $285) and the K is $680


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> well from experience the front fan and the handle are fighting for space. If they would have thought about that handle more, you could fit a rad and a fan under the top cover.


Is there more than 5mm of space? I know you have posted it before but its not in the OP and I don't feel like digging for it. Remember the fan is going through a rad so it not like it going to perform at 100% anyways, I will say I would ideally like at least 10mm or more but 5mm will still allow air movement. I would take a restricted fan over a weaker rad in a non ideal situation.


----------



## TheNr24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> But I want to be A TROOPER of honor with Cooler Master so they will send other things to me in the future.


That is the right thing to do sir. Good call.


----------



## TheDesignated1

Still gotta clean up the wires on the inside, but here is my new baby.


----------



## Fatalrip

Got my case this thing is a beast, now i've just gotta haul it upstairs for pictures. (probably weighs half of me)


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatalrip*
> 
> Got my case this thing is a beast, now i've just gotta haul it upstairs for pictures. (probably weighs half of me)


Congrats!









Use the steps one at a time nice and easy - I don't think this forum wouldn't want an injured by a Storm Trooper computer case battle.


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatalrip*
> 
> Got my case this thing is a beast, now i've just gotta haul it upstairs for pictures. (probably weighs half of me)


Congrads


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> unimatrixzero sir, can you send me a link to that 2700k quad your talking about. I thought i had my cpu figured out. but if this is coming on the 13. then i may wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, i still,cannot decide on fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im so tired of researching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: is this the cpu ? Intel Core i7-3820(around $285) and the K is $680




*That is the one. They already tested and overclocked the 3820 and it beat the 2700 by just a few ticks but I am happy with that. I don't think I want to spend 680 dollars though.. I will wait a year and buy it used. I just want to get my Rig off and running. BTW. I am also saving My AM3+ Motherboard just in case the Chipmaker desides to make good with the bullsnoozer.*

*With the fans you have to ask yourself a few questions.

1. Are you willing to trade quiet for Speed and wind power?

2. Do I need LEDs.

3. Should I invest in Rubber mounting system for noise dampening.

4. How Much do I want to Spend?*



_I love this place for Research.. Performance-pcs.com have a world of great stuff. NOT APEVIA !!

Acustic PC is another Place to get Fans.

XOXide.com is also another great Place that has a World of Led and Non Led Fans. In any size you want.

And My Friend and Mentor Bill Owen at MnPCTech.com

I have done business and know most of the owners of these online Retailer's. They are very Reliable._ t
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNr24*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> But I want to be A TROOPER of honor with Cooler Master so they will send other things to me in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> That is the right thing to do sir. Good call.
Click to expand...

*Thanks for that vote of confidence. I believe that honor is most appreciated in time.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDesignated1*
> 
> Still gotta clean up the wires on the inside, but here is my new baby.


*Nice Rig Sir. TheDesignated1 is welcome here..*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatalrip*
> 
> Got my case this thing is a beast, now i've just gotta haul it upstairs for pictures. (probably weighs half of me)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fatalrip*
> 
> Got my case this thing is a beast, now i've just gotta haul it upstairs for pictures. (probably weighs half of me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use the steps one at a time nice and easy - I don't think this forum would want an injury by a Storm Trooper computer stair case battle.
Click to expand...

*The Battle of the Stair CASE begins.. Who will be the Winner..*


*Just haul it up there like you would a Samsonite Suitcase. This Trooper is Tough. Half your weight huh. Well if the build is complete as you are moving it you are probably Pretty Close to being right...*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fatalrip*
> 
> Got my case this thing is a beast, now i've just gotta haul it upstairs for pictures. (probably weighs half of me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrads
Click to expand...

*I agree. I am Proud to have new Troopers aboard.*


----------



## unimatrixzero

*For All Members.*



The New Roster Sign up Is Ready

PLEASE FILL OUT THIS FORM FOR MEMBERSHIP


----------



## Julez007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> hi mate why don't u check out my pics u can see what space u have with a ex240 and 25mm thick fans up top it come within about 2-5 mm:thumb: from where the top of motherboard finishes


Sweet!!! I ordered the XSPC Rasa 750 RS240 Universal CPU Water Cooling Kit and thought i had to do some modding to fit the trooper. good to know it fits. i also ordered another another dual 120 rad (Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper Dual 120mm Radiator) to go on the front. I put the hard drive cage backwards so the fans are inside and i plan to mount the second rad on top of the fans. pics in the bottom shows what i want to do.

But because it's my first time water cooling i wonder if im doing it all wrong...?

trooper vertical rad.png 3510k .png file


trooper vertical rad2.png 3081k .png file


----------



## Boomstick68

Brought mine home today. Ton of wires and not having a modular PSU doesn't help. Oh well, there is plenty of room for cable management. Awesome case. Couldn't have made a better choice.


----------



## unimatrixzero

I think the only thing that will get in your way is mounting it but I really think its a really COOL IDEA and I can't wait to see it happen. Its a really great Idea. I wanted to mount a 240 x 120 inside the Modded cubes with fans on both sides of the cubes but I was lazy and I just mounted it on top.


----------



## Fatalrip

Alright well she is finished. (disregard the two fan cables coming out they are for the side fans.)


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Julez007*
> 
> Sweet!!! I ordered the XSPC Rasa 750 RS240 Universal CPU Water Cooling Kit and thought i had to do some modding to fit the trooper. good to know it fits. i also ordered another another dual 120 rad (Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper Dual 120mm Radiator) to go on the front. I put the hard drive cage backwards so the fans are inside and i plan to mount the second rad on top of the fans. pics in the bottom shows what i want to do.
> But because it's my first time water cooling i wonder if im doing it all wrong...?
> 
> trooper vertical rad.png 3510k .png file
> 
> 
> trooper vertical rad2.png 3081k .png file


interesting i didn, think of hear and i had 2 180mm air pen fans ther hemm cool should look good


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatalrip*
> 
> Alright well she is finished. (disregard the two fan cables coming out they are for the side fans.)


Looks nice. What fans did you use?


----------



## ossibossi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> hi mate why don't u check out my pics u can see what space u have with a ex240 and 25mm thick fans up top it come within about 2-5 mm:thumb: from where the top of motherboard finishes


I really enjoyed your pics, looking at older posts of you it's possible to identify a few components of your cooling system.
But could you give a little more detailed list of your components to get a better overlook?

What MoBo do you have?
Are you cooling 2 GTX cards and your processor with just the 2 240' radiators ??
Does this work???


----------



## RagingAzn628

Anyone know where i can buy side panel with window? I dont know how to mod mine lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingAzn628*
> 
> Anyone know where i can buy side panel with window? I dont know how to mod mine lol
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Coolermaster is coming out with panels/windows in April time frame i believe. unimatrixzero has several post in here about them. i may be wrong on the due date
http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-cooler-master-storm-trooper-club/950

unimatrixzero thank you for the info and graph on the cpu








one other thing, im like you. Im wondering if the engineers will eventually utilize the slowdozer. This cpu may have a few hidden attributes. But for now im looking at the intels.


----------



## Boomstick68

I'm really liking this case. I haven't completely finished the build because I'm ordering a modular power supply, thus the reason the cables are bundled right now instead of tucked away. My wife and I were staring at this case and the Cosmos II yesterday at Microcenter, and we brought this one home. Looking forward to the side panel with a window, by then, I'll have my water cooling solution for this build put together.


----------



## Fatalrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> Looks nice. What fans did you use?


I used noctua p12s and a p14 (the 14 was just because i had bought it i was disappointed with it compared to the 12's which have a very good noise/ airflow ratio. The 14 gets noisy over ~1000 rpm so i used a l.n.a to keep it at 900. On a side note i thought this was a 6 fan, fan controller but i was only able to hook up 4 to it. \
Expensive fans but they have a 6 year warranty.


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatalrip*
> 
> I used noctua p12s and a p14 (the 14 was just because i had bought it i was disappointed with it compared to the 12's which have a very good noise/ airflow ratio. The 14 gets noisy over ~1000 rpm so i used a l.n.a to keep it at 900. On a side note i thought this was a 6 fan, fan controller but i was only able to hook up 4 to it. \
> Expensive fans but they have a 6 year warranty.


Yes, they are a bit pricey but they get good reviews. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Julez007

Does anyone have these fans to try and see if it would fit on top of the filter without Modding the Grip/Handles?

This one for right below the Grip/Handle...

Scythe Kaze Jyu Slim 100mm x 12mm Fan / Hard Drive Cooler - 2000 RPM (SY1012SL12M) Scythe Kaze Jyu Slim 100mm x 12mm Fan / Hard Drive Cooler - 2000 RPM (SY1012SL12M)
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7495/fan-440/Scythe_Kaze_Jyu_Slim_100mm_x_12mm_Fan_Hard_Drive_Cooler_-_2000_RPM_SY1012SL12M.html?tl=g36c15s770

This one for the Back of the top of the filter...

Scythe Kaze-Jyuni Slim Slip Stream 120mm x 12mm Fan - 2000 RPM (SY1212SL12H)
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9124/fan-570/Scythe_Kaze-Jyuni_Slim_Slip_Stream_120mm_x_12mm_Fan_-_2000_RPM_SY1212SL12H.html?tl=g36c15s972

I have an XSPC rs240 rad coming soon and ive been thinking about Putting these fans on top of the top filter for a push pull configuration. If these fans fit it will mean that i can keep the grip/handle..

Like so...


----------



## Orifiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> 
> 
> *That is the one. They already tested and overclocked the 3820 and it beat the 2700 by just a few ticks but I am happy with that. I don't think I want to spend 680 dollars though.. I will wait a year and buy it used. I just want to get my Rig off and running. BTW. I am also saving My AM3+ Motherboard just in case the Chipmaker desides to make good with the bullsnoozer.*
> *With the fans you have to ask yourself a few questions.
> 1. Are you willing to trade quiet for Speed and wind power?
> 2. Do I need LEDs.
> 3. Should I invest in Rubber mounting system for noise dampening.
> 4. How Much do I want to Spend?*
> 
> _I love this place for Research.. Performance-pcs.com have a world of great stuff. NOT APEVIA !!
> Acustic PC is another Place to get Fans.
> XOXide.com is also another great Place that has a World of Led and Non Led Fans. In any size you want.
> And My Friend and Mentor Bill Owen at MnPCTech.com
> I have done business and know most of the owners of these online Retailer's. They are very Reliable._ t
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheNr24*
> 
> That is the right thing to do sir. Good call.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks for that vote of confidence. I believe that honor is most appreciated in time.*
> 
> *Nice Rig Sir. TheDesignated1 is welcome here..*
> 
> *The Battle of the Stair CASE begins.. Who will be the Winner..*
> 
> *Just haul it up there like you would a Samsonite Suitcase. This Trooper is Tough. Half your weight huh. Well if the build is complete as you are moving it you are probably Pretty Close to being right...*
> *I agree. I am Proud to have new Troopers aboard.*
Click to expand...

Lga2011 in the reviews, seem to be less than expected, but I believe its a kind of marketing thing, for example they cant promote all the other cpus, if benchmarks (tha benefit specific hardware's) showed the original horse power of this cpus.. I remember when 2600k came out and it was lots lots less powerful than 980x, but after some time, new reviews and new benchmarks popup and we saw 2600k more powerful than 980x.. lol Any ways.. I believe 3930k is going to be the best for me, as I use ltos of video games and photoshop (photography).

As for FATALRIP, very nice photos without flash and with a compact kodak consumer camera.. Internal photography with no flash /100iso... You have very steady hands mr..


----------



## unimatrixzero

*The Colonel's Choice
Fan of the Month*



*The Cooler Master Turbine Master MACH 1.8
Fan Size: 120x120x25,
Bearing Style: Barometric Ball Bearing,
Speed: 1800 RPM
Strength: 80 CFM
Sound Pressure: 30 dba*






*Features

*

The innovative Barometric Ball Bearing technology provides longer life span while remaining lower noise level.
Removable blades for quick and easy cleanup.
Outstanding 16-blade design covers maximum area to generate striking airflow, even under low speed operation.
High airflow design gives excellent chassis ventilation.
One-of-a-kind turbine shape inspired by a powerful turbine engine.






*Specifications

Model R4-TMBB-18FK-R0

Dimension 120 x 120 x 25 mm

Speed (R.P.M.) 1800 R.P.M. 10%

Air Flow (CFM) 80.3 CFM 10%

Air pressure (mmH2O) 1.96 mmH2O

Noise Level 30.5 dBA

Bearing Type Barometric Ball Bearing

Fan Life Expectancy 100,000 hours

Voltage 12 V DC

Current (Ampere) 0.38A (0.5A MAX)

Power consumption 4.6W (6W MAX)

Weight 123.7 g

Connector 3-pin

Accessory Rubber screw x 4
Metal screw x 4
Rubber pad x 4
Molex-to3 Pin adaptor x 1

Warranty 1 year

UPC Code 884102006814
*


----------



## unimatrixzero

*She is a Big Case, isn't She BOOMSTICK.*


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *She is a Big Case, isn't She BOOMSTICK.*


Yes sir! And to think, we ALMOST chose the Cosmos II. So glad we made the right choice.


----------



## GENO'S

Hello all,

I am just a CASE, video card and ram away from my new PC. I just can't figure out what the best CASE is. I have had a CM 830 and Lian-Li case.

I like SilverStone, , LIAN-LI and CM. I actually am liking the Storm Trooper, I would like to know how quite it is and I would love it if I could change the red color on the controls and fans to a blue or green, or even turn them all off.

Any advice on case picks, thanks

Michael, in San Antonio, Texas


----------



## Fatalrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orifiel*
> 
> Lga2011 in the reviews, seem to be less than expected, but I believe its a kind of marketing thing, for example they cant promote all the other cpus, if benchmarks (tha benefit specific hardware's) showed the original horse power of this cpus.. I remember when 2600k came out and it was lots lots less powerful than 980x, but after some time, new reviews and new benchmarks popup and we saw 2600k more powerful than 980x.. lol Any ways.. I believe 3930k is going to be the best for me, as I use ltos of video games and photoshop (photography).
> As for FATALRIP, very nice photos without flash and with a compact kodak consumer camera.. Internal photography with no flash /100iso... You have very steady hands mr..


Thanks, had to use a tripod and a timer so i wouldn't bump it. Touchy camera to say the least.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *She is a Big Case, isn't She BOOMSTICK.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes sir! And to think, we ALMOST chose the Cosmos II. So glad we made the right choice.
Click to expand...

*Well we are glad that you made the Choice for the Trooper too. Its not only a Sexy case it is very well engineered.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENO'S*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I am just a CASE, video card and ram away from my new PC. I just can't figure out what the best CASE is. I have had a CM 830 and Lian-Li case.
> 
> I like SilverStone, , LIAN-LI and CM. I actually am liking the Storm Trooper, I would like to know how quite it is and I would love it if I could change the red color on the controls and fans to a blue or green, or even turn them all off.
> 
> Any advice on case picks, thanks
> 
> Michael, in San Antonio, Texas


*My Case personally is almost silent. I have to get about a foot away from it to hear the fans. I love the case. and it sucks the air too because I am brushing off the dust on the front every week. Its easy though You can use your hand or just use a coarse paint brush. Two inch. I keep one in my desk for the Job.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatalrip*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Orifiel*
> 
> Lga2011 in the reviews, seem to be less than expected, but I believe its a kind of marketing thing, for example they cant promote all the other cpus, if benchmarks (tha benefit specific hardware's) showed the original horse power of this cpus.. I remember when 2600k came out and it was lots lots less powerful than 980x, but after some time, new reviews and new benchmarks popup and we saw 2600k more powerful than 980x.. lol Any ways.. I believe 3930k is going to be the best for me, as I use ltos of video games and photoshop (photography).
> As for FATALRIP, very nice photos without flash and with a compact kodak consumer camera.. Internal photography with no flash /100iso... You have very steady hands mr..
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, had to use a tripod and a timer so i wouldn't bump it. Touchy camera to say the least.
Click to expand...

*Smart.. Way to take Good Shots. I try to use a Tripod whenever possible.

Yea.. The way they they test the CPU's they always have to make the Main CPU look good

*


----------



## unimatrixzero

Oh yea.. FrozenCPU is a great place to order from too.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Julez007*
> 
> Does anyone have these fans to try and see if it would fit on top of the filter without Modding the Grip/Handles?
> 
> This one for right below the Grip/Handle...
> 
> Scythe Kaze Jyu Slim 100mm x 12mm Fan / Hard Drive Cooler - 2000 RPM (SY1012SL12M) Scythe Kaze Jyu Slim 100mm x 12mm Fan / Hard Drive Cooler - 2000 RPM (SY1012SL12M)
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7495/fan-440/Scythe_Kaze_Jyu_Slim_100mm_x_12mm_Fan_Hard_Drive_Cooler_-_2000_RPM_SY1012SL12M.html?tl=g36c15s770
> 
> This one for the Back of the top of the filter...
> 
> Scythe Kaze-Jyuni Slim Slip Stream 120mm x 12mm Fan - 2000 RPM (SY1212SL12H)
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9124/fan-570/Scythe_Kaze-Jyuni_Slim_Slip_Stream_120mm_x_12mm_Fan_-_2000_RPM_SY1212SL12H.html?tl=g36c15s972
> 
> I have an XSPC rs240 rad coming soon and ive been thinking about Putting these fans on top of the top filter for a push pull configuration. If these fans fit it will mean that i can keep the grip/handle..
> 
> Like so...


The one under the back handle grip .. I think we should start using a 92 x 92 x 25 fan under that handle ... A 120 even a slim one will not fit under that handle retaining area. But a 92 would fit fine and be a good solution for double fan needs under the top panel cover. The power is sufficent and there are alot to choose from.

Here


----------



## ossibossi

Concerning WC, another problem is coming up...

140-Rad. in back & 8 RAM-DIMMs ?

*is this possible ?*

I want to order a ASUS P9X79 deluxe with all 8 Dimms in use (Corsair Vengeance),
The heatspreader of the Dimms is as high that contact with a backside - single radiator & fan-combo is to fear.

(I'd like to use a Phobya G Charger 140+Phobya fan)

Anyone a full-heigt 140-Rad + fan (= 8,5 cm in heigt) mounted with an 8 DIMM-Board ?

Or is this not possible with heat-spreader RAMS ? Or _MUST_ I take a slim-rad..?


----------



## galbrecht71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *The Colonel's Choice
> Fan of the Month*
> 
> *The Cooler Master Turbine Master MACH 1.8
> Fan Size: 120x120x25,
> Bearing Style: Barometric Ball Bearing,
> Speed: 1800 RPM
> Strength: 80 CFM
> Sound Pressure: 30 dba*
> 
> 
> 
> *Features
> 
> *
> 
> The innovative Barometric Ball Bearing technology provides longer life span while remaining lower noise level.
> Removable blades for quick and easy cleanup.
> Outstanding 16-blade design covers maximum area to generate striking airflow, even under low speed operation.
> High airflow design gives excellent chassis ventilation.
> One-of-a-kind turbine shape inspired by a powerful turbine engine.
> 
> 
> *Specifications
> 
> Model R4-TMBB-18FK-R0
> 
> Dimension 120 x 120 x 25 mm
> 
> Speed (R.P.M.) 1800 R.P.M. 10%
> 
> Air Flow (CFM) 80.3 CFM 10%
> 
> Air pressure (mmH2O) 1.96 mmH2O
> 
> Noise Level 30.5 dBA
> 
> Bearing Type Barometric Ball Bearing
> 
> Fan Life Expectancy 100,000 hours
> 
> Voltage 12 V DC
> 
> Current (Ampere) 0.38A (0.5A MAX)
> 
> Power consumption 4.6W (6W MAX)
> 
> Weight 123.7 g
> 
> Connector 3-pin
> 
> Accessory Rubber screw x 4
> Metal screw x 4
> Rubber pad x 4
> Molex-to3 Pin adaptor x 1
> 
> Warranty 1 year
> 
> UPC Code 884102006814
> *


wow, so far I'm liking everything about this fan. Is this something you own personally or came across online?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Well a lot of our Brothers have expressed interest in fans so I thought I would

1. Point out that Cooler Master Makes Excellent Fans. (infact that was there original products.)
2. I have seen this particual fan in several Mods of other cases and it looks sweet
3. Its a bad Axx'd fan. One that I would buy if I needed it.
4. Its power to noise ratio is incredible.
5. Its basically a sharing of products that our new builders might not realize is out there.

This is not the last fan that I will Review. But I will be talking in the future about the great Possibilities that is possible in the CM STORM TROOPER


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ossibossi*
> 
> Concerning WC, another problem is coming up...
> 
> 140-Rad. in back & 8 RAM-DIMMs ?
> 
> *is this possible ?*
> 
> I want to order a ASUS P9X79 deluxe with all 8 Dimms in use (Corsair Vengeance),
> The heatspreader of the Dimms is as high that contact with a backside - single radiator & fan-combo is to fear.
> 
> (I'd like to use a Phobya G Charger 140+Phobya fan)
> 
> Anyone a full-heigt 140-Rad + fan (= 8,5 cm in heigt) mounted with an 8 DIMM-Board ?
> 
> Or is this not possible with heat-spreader RAMS ? Or _MUST_ I take a slim-rad..?


I am sure that this Rad would fit on top of the case under the top panel. There is loads of room under that Panel and that would leave you with placement of the fan on the bottom and blowing air out the front.

You should mount the rad at the top for the Z79 Boards. They have ram on both sides of the processor. This presents a whole new set of problems.

1. is some of these board require Two Seperate 8 Pin Plugs for the CPU Plug.
2. The Ram is on both sides of the processor. this can drop your Air cooler choices.
3. These systems almost require Water Cooling. They are Current hungry chips.
4. You still need air blowing over the Power Mosfets to cool them down

So putting a Rad in the back hole is not a good idea. The top or Bottom is your best bet until one of our guys come up with a way to incorporate an intake fan on the Front with a rad behind it.

Idea 2

Mount the Rad on the back but on the outside of the case and then put a ballin Fan on the back of it and then turn your regular Push CM Fan into a PULL and you will have all the room in the world.


----------



## Boomstick68

I started another thread in the mod section about doin an MRAP Maxxpro inspired build and this is the case I am using. My only concern is I'm not sure if this case is paintable due to the rubber-like coating on it. Has anyone tried painting it? My inspiration:


----------



## viperwolf

Idea 2
Mount the Rad on the back but on the outside of the case and then put a ballin Fan on the back of it and then turn your regular Push CM Fan into a PULL and you will have all the room in the world.[/quote]

This is the idea i believe im going with. Because i have been looking at those mobos


----------



## galbrecht71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> I started another thread in the mod section about doin an MRAP Maxxpro inspired build and this is the case I am using. My only concern is I'm not sure if this case is paintable due to the rubber-like coating on it. Has anyone tried painting it? My inspiration:


that's a pretty sweet ride but I'd hate to foot the gas bill for it period.

You may be able to use a chemical such as tulol to remove the rubber if its too much of a problem. I've used that to clean all kinds of things but don't have my case to test my theory on, not that would want to if I did have it now...









I look forward to seeing what you come up with! Best of luck


----------



## unimatrixzero

A Little History Of Water Cooling innovation over the Decades.

First there was the 80 mm Fans. Great if you loved the sound of a Bee Hive while you played DOOM III.


We also Gave TURBO CHARGING a run but the it build so much heat that you had to have a 3 ton AC unit to keep you cool in the winter.


At that point some Hot Rodder Computer Dude got the Idea of Using a radiator from a car to cool the CPU and Video Cards and Water Cooling was Born.


A Few Computer Guys came up with the Idea of submerging their computers in Fish Tanks and Vegetable oil but the heat was absorbed into the vegetable oil and started to deep fry the systems after a few days of operation.


By this time Companies started getting onto the Submarine Cooling of Computers and came up with some pretty healthy systems.


But Most Times Computer Builder's perfered to do things themselves.


Even Some of the Computer Builders got into the Water cooling Business. Zalman being the Best at it Until......


Corsair Pefected the all in one Easy Water Cooling System.


But then Artist Got into the Water Cooling and the Work Became Breathtaking ...


----------



## ossibossi

On top & bottom there will be a double-radiator (slim-version on top). I was thinking aabout the back-panel.

After doing some more measures and checking the motherboard layout again I come to the resolution, that a 140mm-rad like Phobya (Phobya G-Changer 140 197x145x60 mm ) is not possible to mount inside combined with a 8-DIMM mo.bo.

The rad would likely touch the first DIMM.

I didn't even think of an outside-solution - thanks for the idea!
But concerning a nice-looking solution (everything inside), i will take a slim 120 radiator. Just ordered EK Water Blocks EK-CoolSt. RAD XT (120 154x119 x47 mm).

Thanks for your input!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> I started another thread in the mod section about doin an MRAP Maxxpro inspired build and this is the case I am using. My only concern is I'm not sure if this case is paintable due to the rubber-like coating on it. Has anyone tried painting it? My inspiration:




I would concentrate on these design element. and yes. The top can accept paint. First paint it with plastic Primer and wait for a week before painting it with the primary Camo Tan Color that will match the vehicle. IF you use a glass make it green looking or if want more air then use a mesh that best matches the Air intake on this side of the Vehicle.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Idea 2
> Mount the Rad on the back but on the outside of the case and then put a ballin Fan on the back of it and then turn your regular Push CM Fan into a PULL and you will have all the room in the world.
> 
> This is the idea i believe im going with. Because i have been looking at those mobos


Thanks for the Consideration. I can't wait to see the Results.


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> 
> I would concentrate on these design element. and yes. The top can accept paint. First paint it with plastic Primer and wait for a week before painting it with the primary Camo Tan Color that will match the vehicle. IF you use a glass make it green looking or if want more air then use a mesh that best matches the Air intake on this side of the Vehicle.
> Thanks for the Consideration. I can't wait to see the Results.


Wow, that was exactly the portion of the MRAP I was thinking. I'm also replacing all the fans with Noctua 120's because the color scheme is dead on. This will take me a couple weeks, but I'll post updates.

Also, I'm having trouble with my 2.5" bay on top of the case. I have my SATA cable hooked up and power to the board but nothing happens when I slide a drive in. What am I missing?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> 
> I would concentrate on these design element. and yes. The top can accept paint. First paint it with plastic Primer and wait for a week before painting it with the primary Camo Tan Color that will match the vehicle. IF you use a glass make it green looking or if want more air then use a mesh that best matches the Air intake on this side of the Vehicle.
> Thanks for the Consideration. I can't wait to see the Results.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that was exactly the portion of the MRAP I was thinking. I'm also replacing all the fans with Noctua 120's because the color scheme is dead on. This will take me a couple weeks, but I'll post updates.
> 
> Also, I'm having trouble with my 2.5" bay on top of the case. I have my SATA cable hooked up and power to the board but nothing happens when I slide a drive in. What am I missing?
Click to expand...

Yea that shape is almost dead on the Trooper. it has great details that will help you with your build.

As far as the 3.5 inch drive. For one you have to format for AHCI Format and also make sure you are not plugging into a Sata connection that is not Drivered. I did that. I hooked it up and it would not work but I had for 6 other hard drives, Well my Motherboard has a second driver for the last two Sata connections. Make sure your Sata connection is plugged into the control module connector too.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ossibossi*
> 
> On top & bottom there will be a double-radiator (slim-version on top). I was thinking aabout the back-panel.
> 
> After doing some more measures and checking the motherboard layout again I come to the resolution, that a 140mm-rad like Phobya (Phobya G-Changer 140 197x145x60 mm ) is not possible to mount inside combined with a 8-DIMM mo.bo.
> 
> The rad would likely touch the first DIMM.
> 
> I didn't even think of an outside-solution - thanks for the idea!
> But concerning a nice-looking solution (everything inside), i will take a slim 120 radiator. Just ordered EK Water Blocks EK-CoolSt. RAD XT (120 154x119 x47 mm).
> 
> Thanks for your input!


No problem. The bottom and the side if you mod could be a good locale too.


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ossibossi*
> 
> I really enjoyed your pics, looking at older posts of you it's possible to identify a few components of your cooling system.
> But could you give a little more detailed list of your components to get a better overlook?
> What MoBo do you have?
> Are you cooling 2 GTX cards and your processor with just the 2 240' radiators ??
> Does this work???


my temps
29.2 c* room temp this is Australia lolz 3 matches of bf3 oporation metro 64player 1000tickets this seams to be a good temp bench as 64 players is kaos and it destroyes the level







and its fun and takes around a 1 and a half hours sometimes longer











and this is how long the water takes to get back to room temp its about 8 min

RAD temp seams to top out at 34-36*c so i bout this 

sys specs
CPU
i7860
voltage: 1.42 V
multiplier: 20 x
busspeed: 217 MHz
corespeed: 4.300 MHz

Graphics
570 gtx sli still working on clocks

Motherboard
ud5
revision: 2

RAM
8 g 2200mhz

Cooling
xspc rasa x 2
ex rad cpu loop 1 rx rad vga loop 2

Hard Drive
ocz ssd


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> 
> I would concentrate on these design element. and yes. The top can accept paint. First paint it with plastic Primer and wait for a week before painting it with the primary Camo Tan Color that will match the vehicle. IF you use a glass make it green looking or if want more air then use a mesh that best matches the Air intake on this side of the Vehicle.
> Thanks for the Consideration. I can't wait to see the Results.


i like the sound of this gona sub this


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> my temps
> 29.2 c* room temp this is Australia lolz 3 matches of bf3 oporation metro 64player 1000tickets this seams to be a good temp bench as 64 players is kaos and it destroyes the level
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and its fun and takes around a 1 and a half hours sometimes longer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is how long the water takes to get back to room temp its about 8 min
> RAD temp seams to top out at 34-36*c so i bout this
> sys specs
> CPU
> i7860
> voltage: 1.42 V
> multiplier: 20 x
> busspeed: 217 MHz
> corespeed: 4.300 MHz
> Graphics
> 570 gtx sli still working on clocks
> Motherboard
> ud5
> revision: 2
> RAM
> 8 g 2200mhz
> Cooling
> xspc rasa x 2
> ex rad cpu loop 1 rx rad vga loop 2
> Hard Drive
> ocz ssd


this is heaven bench for 30 min for a comparison 









as u can see vga climbs cpu dont


----------



## unimatrixzero

Wow Great Info... Thanks Skitsab1


----------



## skitzab1

im wondering if i can squeez more


----------



## viperwolf

[quote name="skitzab1" url="/t/1104349/the-cooler-master-storm-trooper-club/1110#post_16398643"]im wondering if i can squeez more http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1792593/width/600/height/338][/quote[/URL]]

Skitz your running 90FPS , that is really good man. what is your BF3 name, mine is viperwolf02 Im thinking of using the motherboard and HD out of my pc that im currently using. just installing it into my trooper for now, so i can atleast use the case, my power supply, and my 6970 sapphire. im waiting on the 3820k cpu ( thanks to ulimatrixzero lol ) My cpu now is just a 950 phenom II x4 ,but its running battlefield really good on medium settings with my current 5770


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> im wondering if i can squeez more


Nice. GTX 570 Sli.







I've been holding out for the new Nvidia release but I'm getting impatient. I have an ASUS GTX 580 Direct CUII n my Newegg cart. I'm tempted to pull the trigger. Your numbers are pretty good on your current setup. I'm sure there's always a way to squeeze more.


----------



## viperwolf

boomstick is that you in your avatar


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> boomstick is that you in your avatar


Yeah, breaking in my son's "short barreled" AR.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> im wondering if i can squeez more


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> im wondering if i can squeez more http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1792593/width/600/height/338]
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Skitz your running 90FPS , that is really good man. what is your BF3 name, mine is viperwolf02 Im thinking of using the motherboard and HD out of my pc that im currently using. just installing it into my trooper for now, so i can atleast use the case, my power supply, and my 6970 sapphire. im waiting on the 3820k cpu ( thanks to ulimatrixzero lol ) My cpu now is just a 950 phenom II x4 ,but its running battlefield really good on medium settings with my current 5770
Click to expand...

Agreed 'Viperwolf'... Great numbers...








'skitzab1'







I always think an Overclocker can squeeze
just a little bit more from his or her system!!!







1 question though sir??? Why you have your GPU fan spinning at only 40%. Your temp's are showing 63.0*c at max!!!
Take your fan off the 'Auto' option and crank that puppy up!!!







.
You might just squeeze a little more just by cooling off that GPU...









Edit: Sorry, my mistake.. I just looked again at your ****'s. 55*c ... your were at...







sorry,,, thats what happens when you start to go over the top of the hill!!! LOL







you gotta look more then twice at something to get it right!!!








Either way I would turn up those fans a bit!!!


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Yea that shape is almost dead on the Trooper. it has great details that will help you with your build.
> As far as the 3.5 inch drive. For one you have to format for AHCI Format and also make sure you are not plugging into a Sata connection that is not Drivered. I did that. I hooked it up and it would not work but I had for 6 other hard drives, Well my Motherboard has a second driver for the last two Sata connections. Make sure your Sata connection is plugged into the control module connector too.


I sorted out the problem. I replaced the SATA cable and switched up the positions of the SATA cables on the MOBO and it fixed the problem.


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> Yeah, breaking in my son's "short barreled" AR.


this is my AR S&W


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> this is my AR S&W


Very nice. That's not a mode 91 Mauser is it?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Yea that shape is almost dead on the Trooper. it has great details that will help you with your build.
> As far as the 3.5 inch drive. For one you have to format for AHCI Format and also make sure you are not plugging into a Sata connection that is not Drivered. I did that. I hooked it up and it would not work but I had for 6 other hard drives, Well my Motherboard has a second driver for the last two Sata connections. Make sure your Sata connection is plugged into the control module connector too.
> 
> 
> 
> I sorted out the problem. I replaced the SATA cable and switched up the positions of the SATA cables on the MOBO and it fixed the problem.
Click to expand...

So Glad to hear it.. That can be a bugga.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> Yeah, breaking in my son's "short barreled" AR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my AR S&W
Click to expand...

Nice Boom Sticks. Dad had a M16A1 in the Security forces he was in. He loved it. Called it Betsy. He said other than Mom, She was One of the Best girls he ever had. She was quiet, Sweet and when you needed some action she would give it with all her heart. No Questions asked.


----------



## Rogue1266

Hey all, just wanted to post up a link to a good painting guide I was just reading.
Painting your Custom Pc like a show car finish! 'CHEEP'
A fellow OCN man 'mybadomen' just won the Mod of the Month Jan 2012.... Well, this is his thread for the painting
guide I'm posting.


'BUILD LOG'

Beautiful work this man did on this rig..







not to fond of the NZXT cases but I really do think
this man did some beautiful work... Ck it out!!!







Enjoy All!!!


----------



## viperwolf

no its an 1942 ** WORLD WAR II ISSUE **Russian 1891/30 7.62x54R Mosin Nagant Rifle pretty standard like AKs

thats some nice art work Rogue


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> no its an 1942 ** WORLD WAR II ISSUE **Russian 1891/30 7.62x54R Mosin Nagant Rifle pretty standard like AKs
> thats some nice art work Rogue


Yeah,,, Right!!! I think it's smoking... 'unimatrixzero' old man can really do wonders with just spry cans... Either way check out this guys work.







it's beautiful stuff









Edit: Post from a fellow CMSSC member...







Good Stuff!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vercomtech*
> 
> Try these guys out:
> McMaster-Carr
> They have just about anything you can think of when it comes to fabrication


I think this is a great link to fabrication materials. I was just checking it out my-self and they really do
have a wide variety of tools and materials..... McMaster-Carr


----------



## Rogue1266

Sorry for the double post all, but this is directed at 'unimatrixzero'
You think it's about time to push this thread to the "OFFICIAL" state????








Really bothers the crap out of me that everyone else is 'Official'







;







and we are not!!!
I mean we are over a 1000 post's and over 77,000 views(hits)







Do we have to be at a certain number to become "OFFICIAL"???























"The (Official) Cooler Master Storm Trooper Club"
I think you all deserve at least that for making this such Informative thread about the
CM Storm Trooper.....







G-D Bless you all!!!


----------



## unimatrixzero

I would love to.. Know anyone that the Higher ups don't hate that can ask for us. Let me know.

On a Real Note. We need to concentrate on this problem

See the metal grasp at the back of the case.

We need to Modify a part that we can replace the back handle support to give us 3 to 5 cm on each side and an extra 2 to 3 cm.



I will be performing this mod soon as my Lga 2011 Quad Core comes Feb 14.. Valentines Day is going take on a whole new meaning for me soon.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

kevingreenbmx is responsible for clubs in this category (besides mine) so I will message him shortly about making this official.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> kevingreenbmx is responsible for clubs in this category (besides mine) so I will message him shortly about making this official.


Now that would be a good thing Chunky_Chimp... All These Troops in this club well deserve the Entitlement!!!!







Especially 'unimatrixzero'!!!








This man is all over the business about being Informative of the CM Storm Trooper & helping with this clubs members, as well as other club members.......















Thanks Chunky!!!!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Yes,, Thank you for the Info. I really apreciate that Mr. Chunky-Chimp. Official status would be lovely.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

I have come, i have seen, and I approve of this thread.









welcome to Official-dom


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*
> 
> I have come, i have seen, and I approve of this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welcome to Official-dom


YAY!!!!!!!









Thanks!









A great thread and the people who make it up!


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Agreed 'Viperwolf'... Great numbers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'skitzab1'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always think an Overclocker can squeeze
> just a little bit more from his or her system!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 question though sir??? Why you have your GPU fan spinning at only 40%. Your temp's are showing 63.0*c at max!!!
> Take your fan off the 'Auto' option and crank that puppy up!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> You might just squeeze a little more just by cooling off that GPU...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Sorry, my mistake.. I just looked again at your ****'s. 55*c ... your were at...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry,,, thats what happens when you start to go over the top of the hill!!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you gotta look more then twice at something to get it right!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either way I would turn up those fans a bit!!!


the fans dont do anything as thay are not conected  under water blocks







:thumb:


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*
> 
> I have come, i have seen, and I approve of this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welcome to Official-dom










YAY!!!


----------



## lucas.vulcan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> The one under the back handle grip .. I think we should start using a 92 x 92 x 25 fan under that handle ... A 120 even a slim one will not fit under that handle retaining area. But a 92 would fit fine and be a good solution for double fan needs under the top panel cover. The power is sufficent and there are alot to choose from.
> Here


hello all
I am also interested in this tour, but my goal and make a push / pull with my H100, I'm near a retirerla handle if necessary but I was wondering what is the height of this measure if it please you to see if I can not carve out a fan of 120 stroke a dremel for his pass, thank you


----------



## lucas.vulcan

http://www.cmhd.tv/index_blog.php/cm-storm-trooper-water-cooling-options-part-1-roof-mounted-radiator/4279

*this is the biggest defect of storm trooper "the handle" because of it impossible to make a push / pull*


----------



## lucas.vulcan

stupide


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*
> 
> I have come, i have seen, and I approve of this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welcome to Official-dom


Kevingreenbmx; 'THANK YOU' Sir!!! This is a well Deserved bunch of people who work hard to make
this thread what it has become... Thank You again..
















Congrats to all you Troopers on your 'OFFICIAL' status...









You are now: "The (Official) Cooler Master Storm Trooper Club"

Wear your badge 'Proud'!!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> kevingreenbmx is responsible for clubs in this category (besides mine) so I will message him shortly about making this official.


I personally 'Thank You again Sir for passing along the message Chunky_Chimp!!!








You did a 'GOOD THING' here today Sir...







Thank You...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> the fans dont do anything as thay are not conected  under water blocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


I am sorry sir but I did 'NOT' know your system!!! Understood!!!








Beautiful work there sir...
















That is one 'Beautiful' looking Rig....







And Again sir, Great work!!!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*
> 
> I have come, i have seen, and I approve of this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welcome to Official-dom


Wow.. Carpe Diem Dude... Thanks.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*
> 
> http://www.cmhd.tv/index_blog.php/cm-storm-trooper-water-cooling-options-part-1-roof-mounted-radiator/4279
> 
> *this is the biggest defect of storm trooper "the handle" because of it impossible to make a push / pull*


yes I know.. and i am going to conquer this barrier too.

I am changing that back brace with another on taller and wider
there is plenty of room under that cover for all kinds of push pull ... its that darned handle that is killing us. We need to retrofit that thing with something common we can all buy and build.

I am thinking a brace that is made for Ceiling fans


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> I would love to.. Know anyone that the Higher ups don't hate that can ask for us. Let me know.
> On a Real Note. We need to concentrate on this problem
> See the metal grasp at the back of the case.
> We need to Modify a part that we can replace the back handle support to give us 3 to 5 cm on each side and an extra 2 to 3 cm.
> 
> 
> I will be performing this mod soon as my Lga 2011 Quad Core comes Feb 14.. Valentines Day is going take on a whole new meaning for me soon.


Nothing for nothing... You know what this case look's like up close 'U'... I was wondering if you were able to rase the handle just by
it's mounting points alone. I mean right were it is bolted or Rived ( what ever it is{Don't own one, Don't Know} holding it)... Can a person maybe
shim right underneath those point's!!! That would bring the rest of the cover up a few mils. 'Right'????? Then you would have to use the rase difference in the holding brace
it-self.. You would be like lowering the brace; to spread the brace points out further, so you don't rase the handle to high in order to make the top covering fit in place. But at the same time
opening up the ports to were the fans would be sitting... Just enought to get some fans underneath those braces!!!! "What do ya think"???
















I hope you understood some of that














.... Because after I re-read it, I didn't understand it either!!!! LOL


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Nothing for nothing... You know what this case look's like up close 'U'... I was wondering if you were able to rase the handle just by
> it's mounting points alone. I mean right were it is bolted or Rived ( what ever it is{Don't own one, Don't Know} holding it)... Can a person maybe
> shim right underneath those point's!!! That would bring the rest of the cover up a few mils. 'Right'????? Then you would have to use the rase difference in the holding brace
> it-self.. You would be like lowering the brace; to spread the brace points out further, so you don't rase the handle to high in order to make the top covering fit in place. But at the same time
> opening up the ports to were the fans would be sitting... Just enought to get some fans underneath those braces!!!! "What do ya think"???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you understood some of that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... Because after I re-read it, I didn't understand it either!!!! LOL


this was my exact thoughts, but with a twist. the *handle bracket* could be cut shorter in height, then re bend it to match its old design. throw some screws in it, then everything is still factory but that bracket will be higher according to the spacers placed underneath

raise the bracket height and shorten the handle height.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Nothing for nothing... You know what this case look's like up close 'U'... I was wondering if you were able to rase the handle just by
> it's mounting points alone. I mean right were it is bolted or Rived ( what ever it is{Don't own one, Don't Know} holding it)... Can a person maybe
> shim right underneath those point's!!! That would bring the rest of the cover up a few mils. 'Right'????? Then you would have to use the rase difference in the holding brace
> it-self.. You would be like lowering the brace; to spread the brace points out further, so you don't rase the handle to high in order to make the top covering fit in place. But at the same time
> opening up the ports to were the fans would be sitting... Just enought to get some fans underneath those braces!!!! "What do ya think"???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you understood some of that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... Because after I re-read it, I didn't understand it either!!!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was my exact thoughts, but with a twist. the *handle bracket* could be cut shorter in height, then re bend it to match its old design. throw some screws in it, then everything is still factory but that bracket will be higher according to the spacers placed underneath
> 
> raise the bracket height and shorten the handle height.
Click to expand...

raising, or shimming is a great Idea. But like viperwolf said we would have to compensate for the height by rebending that back hand brace by the same measurements .. Okay..

I like the idea better than mine and its cheaper and easier to implement.. Now we need a strong shim.. Any suggestions?

Thanks Guys for your input.. I will rep you both but I can't promise you will be able to keep them.


----------



## viperwolf

another idea,

bend the handle bracket up, remove the current structure bracket
Lowes sales some strips of metal and aluminum. they range from 1/16 thick to 1 to 3 inches wide
then attach the strip to the handle with screws and run it along the top of the cover. it will be angled but plenty of room. then attach it to the rear brace. so now the handle brace is attached to the rear bracket and strong enough to still support structure weight.
you could still raise the original bracket to reach the new brace from the handle for extra support if needed

IMO the first idea is better, the thing that will make this easy is that the handle is where it should be, just dont mess with the front part. the rear of the handle is the only part that needs modified. the front will keep everything in check, so nothing will get out of alignment


----------



## unimatrixzero

*OPERATION (Raise the Bar) is underway.*



*OBJECTIVE..*
raise the back part of the handle enough to put a at least a 35 mm Radator on the top.

MUST BE A EASY COPIED BY SOMEONE WITH MEDIUM SKILL LEVEL.
KISS KEEP IT SIMPLE SOLDIER

*TIME.*

Operation will begin Immediately.

*INTENTIONS.*

No man left behind and watch your Six. Lets nuke this Puppy.

*CONFIDENCE IS HIGH.*


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> The one under the back handle grip .. I think we should start using a 92 x 92 x 25 fan under that handle ... A 120 even a slim one will not fit under that handle retaining area. But a 92 would fit fine and be a good solution for double fan needs under the top panel cover. The power is sufficent and there are alot to choose from.
> Here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hello all
> I am also interested in this tour, but my goal and make a push / pull with my H100, I'm near a retirerla handle if necessary but I was wondering what is the height of this measure if it please you to see if I can not carve out a fan of 120 stroke a dremel for his pass, thank you
Click to expand...

That would be 25 mm


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> this was my exact thoughts, but with a twist. the *handle bracket* could be cut shorter in height, then re bend it to match its old design. throw some screws in it, then everything is still factory but that bracket will be higher according to the spacers placed underneath
> raise the bracket height and shorten the handle height.


Ok, what Viperwolf explained it is what I meant...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> we would have to compensate for the height by rebending that back hand brace by the same measurements .. Okay..
> I like the idea better than mine and its cheaper and easier to implement.. Now we need a strong shim.. Any suggestions?
> Thanks Guys for your input.. I will rep you both but I can't promise you will be able to keep them.


This is also what I was saying!!!!
















I knew when I read my explanation It didn't sound right!!!! LOL






















Either way, you both understood!!!







Thank You....


----------



## remorseless

SO MUCH EXCITEMENT WE ARE NOW OFFICIAL! PARTY TIME!!


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remorseless*
> 
> SO MUCH EXCITEMENT WE ARE NOW OFFICIAL! PARTY TIME!!

















NOW THAT'S THE TROOPER I WANT!!!























Heeeeey,,,, How did you get a pick of my wife's Night time Job Uniform????







I keep telling her not to put those on the Internet!!!!! LOL


----------



## Zan30

Ok got my water cooling stuff the other day and i have now finished water cooling my storm trooper.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zan30*
> 
> Ok got my water cooling stuff the other and i have now finished water cooling my storm trooper.


This is a first 360 Rad that I know of in a Storm Trooper and an AWESOME WORK OF Art..

MORE PICTURES !!!!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remorseless*
> 
> SO MUCH EXCITEMENT WE ARE NOW OFFICIAL! PARTY TIME!!


IS SHE WEARING A CUP !!! LOL


----------



## Zan30

what kind of pics you want


----------



## Zan30

ok some more pics for you all


----------



## viperwolf

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^fantastic job^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zan30*
> 
> Ok got my water cooling stuff the other day and i have now finished water cooling my storm trooper.


You can pop off the led ROG logo on the MB to straighten it out


----------



## Zan30

thx dude that was really annoying me,i wondered if I could fix that


----------



## unimatrixzero

Wow.. I have been keeping up with mods of the Storm Trooper and as far as I know this is the First in the world to include a full custom 360 rad. If I am wrong in this assessment please let me know.


VERY NICE WORK.


----------



## Zan30

your not wrong i not seen any too


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zan30*
> 
> your not wrong i not seen any too


You're Right !!!!... First 360 Rad MOD of a CM Storm Trooper.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Wow.. I have been keeping up with mods of the Storm Trooper and as far as I know this is the First in the world to include a full custom 360 rad. If I am wrong in this assessment please let me know.
> 
> VERY NICE WORK.


Very Nice work their 'Zan30'!!!!! I agree with you, 'U'... I haven't seen or found a build of a Trooper with a 360Rad in it yet...
Love to see some temp spec's on this rig to know her cooling efficiency!!!







Great work there 'Zan30'!!!!!


----------



## galbrecht71

Seeing Zan30's work has made me want to attempt something similar this fall after when i can afford the blocks, it looks like a fun project.









Here is what i have so far but i need help on the finer points of water cooling; tubing size, radiator size, pump size etc...

*CPU Block:*
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14365/ex-blc-1000/Swiftech_Apogee_HD_High_Performance_4-Port_CPU_Waterblock_-_Black_-_Intel_w_LGA_2011_Hardware_AMD_Ready_Apogee-HD-BK.html?tl=g30c325s842

*GPU Block:*
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13572/ex-blc-934/EK_GeForce_560_GTX_V2_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Acetal_Electroless_Nickel_Plated_EK-FC560_GTX_V2_-_AcetalEN_Nickel.html?tl=g30c311s1396

*RAM Block: (will accent paint Red to match theme)*
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14251/ex-blc-984/Bitspower_Galaxy_Freezer_Universal_RAM_Module_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_4-DIMMs_-_Clear_BP-RAMS44-CLBK.html?tl=g30c225

*ASUS Crosshair V Full Board Cooling Block:*
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13926/ex-blc-956/EK_ASUS_Crosshair_V_Full_Board_Cooling_Block_Kit_-_Acetal_Electroless_Nickel_Plated_EK-FB_ASUS_Crosshair_V_-_AcetalEN_Nickel.html?tl=g30c89

*Reservoir:*
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9576/ex-res-157/Bitspower_Water_Tank_Z-Multi_250_Inline_Reservoir_BP-WTZM250P-BK.html?tl=g30c97s165

I would have included the pics i have but not sure how to go about doing that in here yet. I'll learn lol


----------



## skitzab1

the gods watch over our troopers


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zan30*
> 
> Ok got my water cooling stuff the other day and i have now finished water cooling my storm trooper.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Very Nice work their 'Zan30'!!!!! I agree with you, 'U'... I haven't seen or found a build of a Trooper with a 360Rad in it yet...
> Love to see some temp spec's on this rig to know her cooling efficiency!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great work there 'Zan30'!!!!!


awsom job man that was a close run but u are the first







nice job


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zan30*
> 
> thx dude that was really annoying me,i wondered if I could fix that


Mine wasn't as bad as yours, but yes very annoying. You would think they would at least get it half way close to being straight.


----------



## Zan30

Want thank you all for your comments







soon be sticking the gtx 570 on a block soon


----------



## Zan30

temps on idle


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zan30*
> 
> temps on idle


nice temps Zan30









hi guys been bizzy ther has been some progress

some new pics

no Photoshop just pure DSLR









one in a mill shot


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> nice temps Zan30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi guys been bizzy ther has been some progress
> some new pics
> no Photoshop just pure DSLR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one in a mill shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing your photos. How do you like your Strider Gold 1k PSU. That's the one I may be upgrading to.


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zan30*
> 
> your not wrong i not seen any too


do you still have room in your front bays for HDD and ODD? fan controller?


----------



## Zan30

no but had to move all that out ssd is at the back of the motherboard tray between the door and the hhd is also between the back of the cage's and the door


----------



## viperwolf

thought i would share this, im going to wait for the non reference versions to hit. Saphire or ASUS model.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galbrecht71*
> 
> Seeing Zan30's work has made me want to attempt something similar this fall after when i can afford the blocks, it looks like a fun project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what i have so far but i need help on the finer points of water cooling; tubing size, radiator size, pump size etc...
> 
> *CPU Block:*
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14365/ex-blc-1000/Swiftech_Apogee_HD_High_Performance_4-Port_CPU_Waterblock_-_Black_-_Intel_w_LGA_2011_Hardware_AMD_Ready_Apogee-HD-BK.html?tl=g30c325s842
> 
> *GPU Block:*
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13572/ex-blc-934/EK_GeForce_560_GTX_V2_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Acetal_Electroless_Nickel_Plated_EK-FC560_GTX_V2_-_AcetalEN_Nickel.html?tl=g30c311s1396
> 
> *RAM Block: (will accent paint Red to match theme)*
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14251/ex-blc-984/Bitspower_Galaxy_Freezer_Universal_RAM_Module_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_4-DIMMs_-_Clear_BP-RAMS44-CLBK.html?tl=g30c225
> 
> *ASUS Crosshair V Full Board Cooling Block:*
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13926/ex-blc-956/EK_ASUS_Crosshair_V_Full_Board_Cooling_Block_Kit_-_Acetal_Electroless_Nickel_Plated_EK-FB_ASUS_Crosshair_V_-_AcetalEN_Nickel.html?tl=g30c89
> 
> *Reservoir:*
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9576/ex-res-157/Bitspower_Water_Tank_Z-Multi_250_Inline_Reservoir_BP-WTZM250P-BK.html?tl=g30c97s165
> 
> I would have included the pics i have but not sure how to go about doing that in here yet. I'll learn lol


*Big G.. This Looks like a nice Water Pick you got Here.. Can't Wait to see it up and flowing..*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> the gods watch over our troopers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *At Least the ONE that I KNOW and LOVE and WORSHIP sure Does.*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zan30*
> 
> Ok got my water cooling stuff the other day and i have now finished water cooling my storm trooper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Very Nice work their 'Zan30'!!!!! I agree with you, 'U'... I haven't seen or found a build of a Trooper with a 360Rad in it yet...
> Love to see some temp spec's on this rig to know her cooling efficiency!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great work there 'Zan30'!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> awsome job man that was a close run but u are the first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice job
Click to expand...

*You're My MVP Rogue. Love ya Bro.*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zan30*
> 
> Want thank you all for your comments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soon be sticking the gtx 570 on a block soon


*You know I really Love a Brotherhood. We help in troubles and we celebrate the High Points. We work together as a TEAM and we Are the CMSTC*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zan30*
> 
> temps on idle


*27C @ 4.6 Ghz. Idle or not that is Sooo COOL !!!*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zan30*
> 
> temps on idle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice temps Zan30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi guys been bizzy ther has been some progress
> 
> some new pics
> 
> no Photoshop just pure DSLR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one in a mill shot
Click to expand...

*Dang Skitz.... That be some Fancy shootin you doin thar Matey.....*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zan30*
> 
> no but had to move all that out ssd is at the back of the motherboard tray between the door and the hhd is also between the back of the cage's and the door


*They should just start putting screw holes on the back of the Mobo tray for SSD's I have seen so many builders use that space for SSD hide aways.*


----------



## Boomstick68

After seeing some of the builds with the Trooper, I'm almost embarrassed to post this. I still don't have this wire management thing down. Maybe I should hide my ssd's behind the MOBO and upgrade to a modular PSU. The HDD area looks like crap. Any suggestions?


----------



## galbrecht71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> After seeing some of the builds with the Trooper, I'm almost embarrassed to post this. I still don't have this wire management thing down. Maybe I should hide my ssd's behind the MOBO and upgrade to a modular PSU. The HDD area looks like crap. Any suggestions?


Modular is nice and would definitely help but cases looked clean before them so i wouldnt say its a necessity. Personally i would start by grouping all the expansion mounted hardware (optical drives, hard drives, bay mounted controllers) all closer to the top and lose the ssd bracket in the bottom. this way you could run the wires to the back like you've got but then when you poke em back out they are more clustered and less of an eye-sore.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> the gods watch over our troopers


AMEN BROTHER...



By the way!!! 'Beautiful Rig'.... Something about
that deep blue!







Good stuff


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> After seeing some of the builds with the Trooper, I'm almost embarrassed to post this. I still don't have this wire management thing down. Maybe I should hide my ssd's behind the MOBO and upgrade to a modular PSU. The HDD area looks like crap. Any suggestions?


*some peeps turn the harddrives backwards and then run the wires in the front so you don't see them.. There is a channel also inside that North south brace that is a good hiding place for wires. you can use the back ones too.. another way is buy Some clear acrylic and make a box at the bottom that will cover the PSU and the wires . You paint the inside of the Clear acrylic to match your board and it will look Blast..*


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> After seeing some of the builds with the Trooper, I'm almost embarrassed to post this. I still don't have this wire management thing down. Maybe I should hide my ssd's behind the MOBO and upgrade to a modular PSU. The HDD area looks like crap. Any suggestions?
Click to expand...

*some peeps turn the harddrives backwards and then run the wires in the front so you don't see them.. There is a channel also inside that North south brace that is a good hiding place for wires. you can use the back ones too.. another way is buy Some clear acrylic and make a box at the bottom that will cover the PSU and the wires . You paint the inside of the Clear acrylic to match your board and it will look Blast.. Bending that clear acrylic just takes a heat gun of a hair drier and then use a table and C Clamp at the bend so you don't burn yourself and you get a good clean bend. Paint is last*


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Perspex or Clear Acrylic Stenciling and Bending*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*
> 
> Ohhh hey all you guys that want to etch Plexiglass or Perspex. Here is the stuff. I asked one of our Guru's from the OCN. A sinsay _*Syrillian*_. And he gave me a great site that had an awesome how to on the subject soo.. Here it is boys... The Holy Grail of Etching..
> 
> http://www.xoxideforums.com/guides-t...c-etching.html


http://spraypaintstencils.com/

BENDING PLEXI...
All pictures Techinqes By our One and Only Jolly-Swagman.


----------



## Devilguns

Hey I like all the work I'm seeing done here! Recently I was browsing the forums and came across this thread and fell in love with this case, so I ordered one. But my case came in damaged today in shipping







, hopefully the replacement that's coming on Monday will be ok and I can Join the club.


----------



## unimatrixzero

*SSD SETUP AND INITIAL BOOT SETUP*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*
> 
> This is for Striker36 and all SSD new INSTALLERS
> 
> First before you do anything....before you begin the new installation make sure you have the HDD option in your BIOS set to AHCI. Not IDE OR SATA. AHCI will include SATA but it won't work the other way around.
> 
> Thanks Rockr69 and twocables.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> 
> _I think that the installer doesn't align it properly to begin with. Here's a method that was recently taught to me that I guarantee will work perfectly to properly align a solid state drive:
> _
> _[*] To make things easy, disconnect all other drives (but leave any optical disc drives connected)
> [*] Boot from the Windows 7 installation DVD
> [*] When you see the "Install now" button, click "Repair your computer"
> [*] You'll see a little window named "System Recovery Options" appear that searches for Windows installations.
> [*] When it finishes, you will see a dialog box. Select "Use recovery tools that can help fix problems starting Windows. Select an operating system to repair.", and then click *Next*.
> [*] Click "Command Prompt"
> [*] Type *diskpart* to load DiskPart
> [*] Type *list disk*
> [*] Type *select disk 0* (or whichever number your SSD gets)
> [*] If you want to be sure you have the right one selected, then type *list partition*.
> [*] Once you know you have the right drive selected, type *clean*.
> [*] Type *create partition primary align=1024*
> [*] Type *format quick fs=ntfs*
> [*] It will appear like it's going to take forever, but then like 5-10 seconds later, it suddenly finishes, jumping straight from 0% to 100%.
> [*] Type *active*
> [*] Type *list partition* to see your creation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [*] Type *exit*
> [*] Type *exit*
> [*] Click Restart
> [*] Boot from the DVD again and perform a normal installation using the "Custom (advanced)" type of installation.
> _
> _
> 
> So to summarize:
> _
> _[*] Get to that Command Prompt
> [*] Type *diskpart*
> [*] Type *list disk*
> [*] Type *select disk 0* (or whichever number it turns out to be)
> [*] Type *clean*
> [*] Type *create partition primary align=1024*
> [*] Type *format quick fs=ntfs*
> [*] Type *active*
> [*] Type *exit*
> [*] Type *exit*
> [*] Click Restart
> [*] Install Windows 7
> _
> _
> 
> This will prevent Windows 7's installer from creation that 100MB partition, and it will also be properly aligned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> If this helps you send some love to "Two Cables" for his wisdom.
> 
> BTW. Two Cables informed me that he got this info from *lsdmeasap*
> 
> Much love to you and all.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devilguns*
> 
> Hey I like all the work I'm seeing done here! Recently I was browsing the forums and came across this thread and fell in love with this case, so I ordered one. But my case came in damaged today in shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , hopefully the replacement that's coming on Monday will be ok and I can Join the club.


I look forward to your Official Introduction sir. Come and be part of the Brotherhood of the CMSTC.


----------



## BlitzkriegFC

Since I saw it I fell in love with the window that Unimatrixzero did in his Storm Trooper, so I decided I wanted one similar to it.

I did not wait for the official sidebar, because to get it in Mexico is very expensive, so I went through a window made ??at home:

Here the result:


----------



## remorseless

loving your window!


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlitzkriegFC*
> 
> Since I saw it I fell in love with the window that Unimatrixzero did in his Storm Trooper, so I decided I wanted one similar to it.
> I did not wait for the official sidebar, because to get it in Mexico is very expensive, so I went through a window made ??at home:
> Here the result:


nice am liking this window grait job mate







can u make me one


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlitzkriegFC*
> 
> Since I saw it I fell in love with the window that Unimatrixzero did in his Storm Trooper, so I decided I wanted one similar to it.
> 
> I did not wait for the official sidebar, because to get it in Mexico is very expensive, so I went through a window made ??at home:
> 
> Here the result:


You Honor Me Sir. May you be blessed for your Kindness and beautifuls words. I am deeply Touched Sir. Muchos Gracias Senor" BlitzkriegFC. You did a very fine job. I like the Screws. They look Great.


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Now this is Art.*


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlitzkriegFC*
> 
> Since I saw it I fell in love with the window that Unimatrixzero did in his Storm Trooper, so I decided I wanted one similar to it.
> I did not wait for the official sidebar, because to get it in Mexico is very expensive, so I went through a window made ??at home:
> Here the result:


Very nice work you did there sir!!!







Welcome!!!!!


----------



## skitzab1

noone noticed my 360mm rad









thort id see if anyone noticed


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> noone noticed my 360mm rad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thort id see if anyone noticed


Dang I missed that, I thought it was a 240. How is the fitment? Any modding required?


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> noone noticed my 360mm rad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thort id see if anyone noticed


hey man what is your BF3 username


----------



## nickt1862

1. COOLER MASTER CM Storm Series Trooper (SGC-5000-KKN1) Black Steel / Plastic ATX Full Tower Computer Case2. COOLER MASTER CM Storm Xornet SGM-2001-BLON1 Black 5 Mouse Buttons + 2 Fix Function Buttons Buttons 1 x Wheel USB Wired Optical 2000 dpi Gaming MouseCombo Discount: -$29.99
Combo Price: $149.99

*THIS IS A NEWEGG DEAL.*

*I think this deal is good until 2/16/12 (please don't hold me to it) or while supplies last.*

*DEAL LINK:* http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.831256&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL021012&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL021012-_-EMC-021012-Index-_-Combo-_-Combo831256-LM1A


----------



## epsilon777

@Zan , can you post a picture of your hard drives.

I bought my trooper a couple months ago, but the CM Cosmos 2 looks infinitely better for water cooling. Now that I'm going to be switching to h20 I'm trying to decide whether I want to mod the Trooper or just be lazy and get the Cosmos. Then again I could do both.


----------



## galbrecht71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. COOLER MASTER CM Storm Series Trooper (SGC-5000-KKN1) Black Steel / Plastic ATX Full Tower Computer Case2. COOLER MASTER CM Storm Xornet SGM-2001-BLON1 Black 5 Mouse Buttons + 2 Fix Function Buttons Buttons 1 x Wheel USB Wired Optical 2000 dpi Gaming MouseCombo Discount: -$29.99
> Combo Price: $149.99
> 
> *THIS IS A NEWEGG DEAL.*
> 
> *I think this deal is good until 2/16/12 (please don't hold me to it) or while supplies last.*
> 
> *DEAL LINK:* http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.831256&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL021012&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL021012-_-EMC-021012-Index-_-Combo-_-Combo831256-LM1A


Thanks for posting... Two items I was going to get anyway so this is great!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> noone noticed my 360mm rad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thort id see if anyone noticed


*I have to be hit with a lead Pipe to get my attention most times. Sorry.. I want more pictures Please. You takes such excellent shots.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> noone noticed my 360mm rad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thort id see if anyone noticed
> 
> 
> 
> Dang I missed that, I thought it was a 240. How is the fitment? Any modding required?
Click to expand...

*I am with you.. GoodInk A 240 Rad.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epsilon777*
> 
> @Zan , can you post a picture of your hard drives.
> 
> I bought my trooper a couple months ago, but the CM Cosmos 2 looks infinitely better for water cooling. Now that I'm going to be switching to h20 I'm trying to decide whether I want to mod the Trooper or just be lazy and get the Cosmos. Then again I could do both.


*I would personally do both if I were you. I love both of these cases and You can't beat either one of them. they are great. But they each have their own weaknesses. Its just a decision of opinionated choice in this matter. You can't go wrong with either one. I hava had mine longer than anybody else and I still don't regret it.*


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galbrecht71*
> 
> Thanks for posting... Two items I was going to get anyway so this is great!


You're quite welcome as first I thought it was relevant to this thread as well as the wanna-be owners of this case either after reading/viewing this thread or otherwise wanting a sweetened deal.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Very Relevent Sir.. Thank you for the Zip to the Deal.


----------



## galbrecht71

I think I'm going to be buying my case tonight so I can begin modding before my build next month. If I'm going to go watercooled later will I need to account for that in any way for my power supply?


----------



## remorseless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> noone noticed my 360mm rad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thort id see if anyone noticed


i thought it was 359mm so i didnt say anything


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Very Relevent Sir.. Thank you for the Zip to the Deal.


No problem - what are friends for.


----------



## epsilon777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *I would personally do both if I were you. I love both of these cases and You can't beat either one of them. they are great. But they each have their own weaknesses. Its just a decision of opinionated choice in this matter. You can't go wrong with either one. I hava had mine longer than anybody else and I still don't regret it.*


I haven't read or heard about any weakness with Cosmos 2, what might you be referring to?

@ Anyone who might be considering buying the trooper reading this thread: Dont get me wrong, the trooper is fantastic case, I just don't think its best suited extreme water cooling without some serious modification.


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> hey man what is your BF3 username


its the same skitzab1









need to get somw time to sit down to a few games


----------



## Boomstick68

Ok, this is the best I can do for now. I need to start planning the MRAP project and my watercooling loop/loops. To be continued at a later date.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epsilon777*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *I would personally do both if I were you. I love both of these cases and You can't beat either one of them. they are great. But they each have their own weaknesses. Its just a decision of opinionated choice in this matter. You can't go wrong with either one. I hava had mine longer than anybody else and I still don't regret it.*
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't read or heard about any weakness with Cosmos 2, what might you be referring to?
> 
> @ Anyone who might be considering buying the trooper reading this thread: Dont get me wrong, the trooper is fantastic case, I just don't think its best suited extreme water cooling without some serious modification.
Click to expand...

*1. the down side to the New Cosmos is the Price. You get what you pay for. But it''s a very expensive Case. And you are required to buy accesories added to that to get a great looking build.

CM Cosmos II $349.99 Compared to CM Storm Trooper 149.99

2. And the Serious modifications is about to turn into an Easy Fix my friend. Just Hide and Watch. We already have fixed that problem. We just have not done it yet. I am waiting until I change my board to do it. Its gonna be a quick fix.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> Ok, this is the best I can do for now. I need to start planning the MRAP project and my watercooling loop/loops. To be continued at a later date.


*I love it .. It looks better than mine, Boomstick. Nice Build Trooper.*


----------



## galbrecht71

FINALLY!!! ITS MINE.

Now the fun begins:thumb:


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galbrecht71*
> 
> FINALLY!!! ITS MINE.
> 
> Now the fun begins:thumb:


I love the way a plan comes together.. Looking forward to the first Lookie lu.


----------



## Rogue1266




----------



## galbrecht71

Ya'll have seen the case before but this is enough to show I've got what it takes to join up. I'll post more relevant pics as I'm actually doing something worthy of showing lol. I'm ordering my lighting hardware now so that will be the first project I'll work on before I'm ready to build.



Now to find the form...

Oh one more thing... does someone such as newegg sell the 120mm led fans that come with the case individually?


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *I have to be hit with a lead Pipe to get my attention most times. Sorry.. I want more pictures Please. You takes such excellent shots.*
> *I am with you.. GoodInk A 240 Rad.*
> *I would personally do both if I were you. I love both of these cases and You can't beat either one of them. they are great. But they each have their own weaknesses. Its just a decision of opinionated choice in this matter. You can't go wrong with either one. I hava had mine longer than anybody else and I still don't regret it.*


all i had to do is get the tin snips out getto i know i will be fixing

i can take more if u like and i did revers the rad and put the fittings at the other end for more room. 15mm of cat swinging space


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *I have to be hit with a lead Pipe to get my attention most times. Sorry.. I want more pictures Please. You takes such excellent shots.*
> *I am with you.. GoodInk A 240 Rad.*
> *I would personally do both if I were you. I love both of these cases and You can't beat either one of them. they are great. But they each have their own weaknesses. Its just a decision of opinionated choice in this matter. You can't go wrong with either one. I hava had mine longer than anybody else and I still don't regret it.*


all i had to do is get the tin snips out getto i know i will be fixing

i can take more if u like and i did revers the rad and put the fittings at the other end for more room. 15mm of cat swinging space




rad (36mm) fan (25mm) total 61mm thick rad shoud fit with fans on the outside


----------



## skitzab1

now to sleeving








first attempt going to restart the 8 pin


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*


That is a lot of rad you got going on







Is that a RS360 or a EX360 up top?


----------



## galbrecht71

1-5 business days shipping so next weekends project. Heres the loot

Part # Product Description. Qty. Price. Total

bus-252. Bitspower X-Station LED Power Hub -Red LED (BP-XSLEDPH-RD). 1. $19.99 $19.99

ele-09. 5mm LED Clip. 12. $0.50. $6.00

ele-43. 3mm White LED. 2. $0.50. $1.00

ele-12. 5mm Red LED. 12. $0.50. $6.00

ele-04. 3mm LED Clip. 2. $0.50. $1.00

ele-11. 1/8" Black Heatshrink. 2. $1.00. $2.00

ele-07. 22AWG Wire - Black. 10ft. $0.25. $2.50

ele-06. 22AWG Wire - Red. 7ft. $0.25. $1.75

ele-966. 22AWG Wire - White. 3ft. $0.25. $0.75


----------



## unimatrixzero




----------



## viperwolf

Uimatrixzero good video.
skitz you have a friend request buddy


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *I have to be hit with a lead Pipe to get my attention most times. Sorry.. I want more pictures Please. You takes such excellent shots.*
> *I am with you.. GoodInk A 240 Rad.*
> *I would personally do both if I were you. I love both of these cases and You can't beat either one of them. they are great. But they each have their own weaknesses. Its just a decision of opinionated choice in this matter. You can't go wrong with either one. I hava had mine longer than anybody else and I still don't regret it.*
> 
> 
> 
> all i had to do is get the tin snips out getto i know i will be fixing
> 
> i can take more if u like and i did revers the rad and put the fittings at the other end for more room. 15mm of cat swinging space
Click to expand...

*WOW Skitzab.... That is some amazing work.. I love when a plan comes together. Great Job. Thanks for the shots.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galbrecht71*
> 
> 1-5 business days shipping so next weekends project. Heres the loot
> 
> Part # Product Description. Qty. Price. Total
> 
> bus-252. Bitspower X-Station LED Power Hub -Red LED (BP-XSLEDPH-RD). 1. $19.99 $19.99
> 
> ele-09. 5mm LED Clip. 12. $0.50. $6.00
> 
> ele-43. 3mm White LED. 2. $0.50. $1.00
> 
> ele-12. 5mm Red LED. 12. $0.50. $6.00
> 
> ele-04. 3mm LED Clip. 2. $0.50. $1.00
> 
> ele-11. 1/8" Black Heatshrink. 2. $1.00. $2.00
> 
> ele-07. 22AWG Wire - Black. 10ft. $0.25. $2.50
> 
> ele-06. 22AWG Wire - Red. 7ft. $0.25. $1.75
> 
> ele-966. 22AWG Wire - White. 3ft. $0.25. $0.75


*Cooler Master Storm Trooper Modded........................ PRICELESS !!*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Uimatrixzero good video.
> skitz you have a friend request buddy


*Thank Viperwolf our Facebook fans posted it on the CM Storm Trooper Club Page*
.


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> That is a lot of rad you got going on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a RS360 or a EX360 up top?


EX as long as u dont use fans under 900rpm thay work grait


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Uimatrixzero good video.
> skitz you have a friend request buddy


ill see if i can get the time tonight to get my bf3 on


----------



## Rogue1266




----------



## ilikebeer

Did i just see a micro ATX mobo in one of this case!? Jeeeeeeeeee wiz.

Is there any point in buying this case if you never intend to crossfire or sli and will only use ATX mobo? The thing I like most is the handle and it does look built to last.

On newegg.com.cn this case sells for 1,400.00 CN = 222.423 USD

*So would YOU by this case if it was 72$ more!? than newegg USA price?*

*Newegg china is totally gouging prices*, it's as if these cases are made in the USA or something... not.

And for those that don't know, wages in China are WAY WAY lower than wages in the USA... average wage is 300$ a month in China.

Real shame.


----------



## sizercam

Looking at getting this case, I'm only going to be air cooling. So I'm wondering what have people done as in dust filter the case? I'm looking at a positive airflow, 2 120 on the front, 2 120 on the side, 1 120 on the bottom for intake. Then 2 140 on the top and 1 140 on the rear for exhaust.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> If possible, any of you guys can give me your opinion on which CPU you
> think might be the better pick of the two!!! I would greatly appreciate the thought!!!
> AMD Phenom IIX4 975 B.E. Deneb 3.6GHz
> OR
> AMD Phenom IIX4 980 B.E. Deneb 3.7GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me they are the same CPU; just one cpu is clocked higher from the factory then the other one. That's it


Well if you are buying from the egg, they are the same price, I would get the 980. If you are OC'ing it you might get a little more head room out of.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> If possible, any of you guys can give me your opinion on which CPU you
> think might be the better pick of the two!!! I would greatly appreciate the thought!!!
> AMD Phenom IIX4 975 B.E. Deneb 3.6GHz
> OR
> AMD Phenom IIX4 980 B.E. Deneb 3.7GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me they are the same CPU; just one cpu is clocked higher from the factory then the other one. That's it


Think Zosma.. and unlock that quad to a 1090


----------



## viperwolf

sweet skitz, ill send a freind request to you aswell boomstick


----------



## remorseless

ADD ME TOO! UrDmiz-nM


----------



## justinwebb

Just purchased a CM Storm Trooper by reading the posts in this thread, convinced me this is the case I had to have so thanks to all your help in helping me decide between this case and the Haf X I feel I made the right choice.

Couple of questions:
1. Are the fans in the front of the case and the back 1200 rpm? Looking to get something a little faster if they are
2. If I get other fans from cooler master are they able to plug into the existing LED and fan control module? Are there any fans out there that do plug in or plugs that I can buy?

I will take some pics later specs arent that great right now in the PC just moved everything over and then building a new setup here in a month just figured I would start with the case


----------



## Boomstick68

Let's face it. All of us Trooper owners would have the Cosmos II if it wasnt' $350!


----------



## GENO'S

THANKS FOR YOUR POSTING, this messege is waiting approval from *unimatrixzero*


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sizercam*
> 
> Looking at getting this case, I'm only going to be air cooling. So I'm wondering what have people done as in dust filter the case? I'm looking at a positive airflow, 2 120 on the front, 2 120 on the side, 1 120 on the bottom for intake. Then 2 140 on the top and 1 140 on the rear for exhaust.


*The filtering on the case is pretty good. If you want to more you can buy after market fliters or you can add wrap the fans in womens nude hose.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScottAllyn;3473397*
> I originally posted this to Cutless009's Project "Formal Black" thread but a few people have suggested that I make a stand-alone thread out of it, so...
> 
> I'm working on a new build and plan to use wire mesh for my fan filters. I've had good results with store-bought wire mesh filters in my current Antec900 build (which uses the filters in column #12 in the table below) but I wanted to see if I could find something with a finer "weave" for trapping some of the smaller dust particles that still get into my system. I have some 100 x 100 copper mesh here at the office, which I'm sure will filter out all but the finest dust particles, but it's pretty restrictive on the air flow and creates a *lot* of wind noise. Fan noise BAD! I have become more appreciative of silent computers in recent years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McMaster Carr has a huge selection of wire meshes, so I ordered a bunch of 12" x 12" mesh samples from them, created a wind tunnel (or sorts) out of old/junk 120mm fan bodies (can you say "SilenX"?), and went about testing the meshes once I received them. Here's the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and a few photos of my crude little wind tunnel and the meshes/grills (click on 'em for larger images):
> 
> 
> 
> For each mesh/grill, I noted the anemometer reading with the filter installed on the intake side of the wind tunnel and then again immediately after removing the filter. There's some turbulence inside the tunnel which caused my anemometer readings to bounce around a bit, so I just averaged out the numbers over a period of a few seconds and noted the before/after numbers for each mesh.
> 
> As I mentioned above, the main thing that I wanted to check with these meshes is their noise level with the Scythe S-Flex fans but figured that, since I actually have a little anemometer, I may as well check the air flow. Almost all of the meshes/grills are noisy when installed directly adjacent to the fan body, so I used an extra fan body as a shroud - made a world of difference, especially with the Ultra Kaze.
> 
> Here's a close-up of some mesh swatches to show (more or less) their "transparency" level (Click the image to see *all* of the swatches in the full-size photo):
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have any time to set that photo up, but it looks about right. The swatches are the first 10 meshes in the table above, in order from left to right, top to bottom.
> 
> Here are some shots of the various store-bought filters/grills (click on the thumbnails to see a larger version):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're wondering about filter #13, that's the filter from the bottom of a Cosmos S case and it is yet another casualty of the Ultra Kaze fan - that thing is a menace!
> 
> I'm probably going to go with the 43 x 43 mesh for my own case (mostly because I already have 12 feet of it). It's a tight enough weave that it should keep most of the pet fur and much of the dust from entering the case, yet it still allows for good airflow and won't create any extra wind noise in my setup. If I didn't already have all of that 43 x 43 mesh, I'd probably go with the 60 x 60 (or the 70 x 70), which'll catch even more dust and still allow for decent air flow.
> 
> That copper mesh is too restrictive - even without looking at the numbers, you can just *feel* the difference at the end of the wind tunnel. With that weave as tight as it is, it won't take very long to build up an accumulation of dust and fur, which'll make the mesh even *more* restrictive - it'd probably require daily cleaning and I'm waaaay too lazy for that!
> 
> I'm sure there are flaws in my setup and test procedure but it told me what I needed to know - maybe it'll be useful to you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *11-Dec-2008 Notes:*
> I added the MeshX FanGuard, the fabric softener sheets, and the pantyhose. I can safely say that an Ultra Kaze has no trouble tearing a Snuggle fabric softener sheet to ribbons; at least it wasn't my finger this time.
> 
> The fabric softener sheets are more restrictive than the wire meshes and, after looking at them closely, I really don't think they'll do as good of a job at keeping dust and pet fur out of the cases. The sheets look a bit like a sheet of cob/tangle web that's been soaked in fabric softener "goop". There are areas full of relatively large openings and then areas where the "goop" clogs the openings. I'd worry about that stuff getting sucked out of the sheet and blown into the case. Then there's the smell... I know some of you guys like the smell, but it makes me sneeze. I tested them about an hour ago and my nose is still running.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pantyhose performs quite well, tho it's very dependent upon how much you stretch it. If you don't stretch it at all, it's way too restrictive and'll probably kill your fans in no time. For my test, I stretched it to the point that the openings between the threads were approximately the same size as the openings in the 70 x 70 wire mesh (as judged by my eyes). I have no doubt that this will stop dust, but so will that 70 x 70 wire mesh and I think the mesh looks nicer (at least on the case).
> 
> *13-Dec-2008 Notes:*
> Vapor made a comment that he thought the fabric softener sheets were supposed to be used (run through the dryer) before using them for fan filters. I was wondering about that when I tested them since they were clearly clogged up with the fabric softener, but some of the guys had mentioned liking the smell... so I figured I'd test them fresh out of the box. I've since soaked sheets from both brands in hot water, rinsed them thoroughly, and let them air dry. This, obviously, isn't quite the same as running them through the clothes dryer but it's about as close as I can get - I'm not going to throw them in with my clothes since fabric softener makes my skin itch.
> 
> The "used" sheets are now completely free of fabric softener (yay... no more stinky aroma!) and have actually shrunk a little bit. There's a much higher percentage of open areas now which are slightly smaller in size, due to the sheet fibers tightening up. I'd say they'll do a good job at trapping dust and pet fur. Both the Bounce and the Snuggle sheets look the same after washing out the detergent, so I only tested the Bounce sheet - check the chart above for the airflow numbers.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Did i just see a micro ATX mobo in one of this case!? Jeeeeeeeeee wiz.
> 
> Is there any point in buying this case if you never intend to crossfire or sli and will only use ATX mobo? The thing I like most is the handle and it does look built to last.
> 
> On newegg.com.cn this case sells for 1,400.00 CN = 222.423 USD
> 
> *So would YOU by this case if it was 72$ more!? than newegg USA price?*
> 
> *Newegg china is totally gouging prices*, it's as if these cases are made in the USA or something... not.
> 
> And for those that don't know, wages in China are WAY WAY lower than wages in the USA... average wage is 300$ a month in China.
> 
> Real shame.



*The real shame is that the Chinese Yen is artifically devalued by 40% to give the Chinese Govt an unfair trade balance with the rest of the world. Sorry for the conditions. God Bless You Sir.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> Just purchased a CM Storm Trooper by reading the posts in this thread, convinced me this is the case I had to have so thanks to all your help in helping me decide between this case and the Haf X I feel I made the right choice.
> 
> Couple of questions:
> 1. Are the fans in the front of the case and the back 1200 rpm? Looking to get something a little faster if they are
> 2. If I get other fans from cooler master are they able to plug into the existing LED and fan control module? Are there any fans out there that do plug in or plugs that I can buy?
> 
> I will take some pics later specs arent that great right now in the PC just moved everything over and then building a new setup here in a month just figured I would start with the case


*Good start.

Front: 120 mm LED fan x2 (1200 RPM, 17dBA) For me I like the quiet and it has very good airflow since I am brushing dust from the front once a week. The custom speed control and the LED brightness will be effected if you go with after market here. But 1200 is pretty lame. if you went with a 1800 it would add more air but I would worry about the top fan and rear fan and of course adding a fan or two on the Main Panel to add more positive pressure but the case has alot of holes in it for a air escape so the more pressure the better.

Top: 200 mm fan x 1 (1000 RPM, 23 dBA) The air flow is great here unless you want the Red LEDs. They are great 200 mm fans. but you could go for lighted instead of the Black regular blah Fan. I thing it is 91 cfm

Rear: 140 mm fan x1 (1200 RPM, 19 dBA) The rear is the best to increase air flow and add lighting as well. You can go 120mm or 140mm with the Rear fan and add a quad Red LED here too.

[/SI*ZE]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> Let's face it. All of us Trooper owners would have the Cosmos II if it wasnt' $350!


*I already have a cosmos S. But I am a case WHORE. I admit it.*


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Did i just see a micro ATX mobo in one of this case!? Jeeeeeeeeee wiz.
> 
> Is there any point in buying this case if you never intend to crossfire or sli and will only use ATX mobo? The thing I like most is the handle and it does look built to last.
> 
> On newegg.com.cn this case sells for 1,400.00 CN = 222.423 USD
> 
> *So would YOU by this case if it was 72$ more!? than newegg USA price?*
> 
> *Newegg china is totally gouging prices*, it's as if these cases are made in the USA or something... not.
> 
> And for those that don't know, wages in China are WAY WAY lower than wages in the USA... average wage is 300$ a month in China.
> 
> Real shame.
> 
> 
> 
> *The real shame is that the Chinese Yen is artifically Inflated to give the Chinese Govt an unfair trade balance with the rest of the world. Sorry for the conditions. God Bless You Sir.*
Click to expand...

He went with a CM 690 II Basic (RC-692-KKN3) on sale for about $80.00 USD.

I also ditto your response brother and it's a shame that good hard working humans get real hurt by this there.


----------



## GENO'S

Thank you!


----------



## THEWHITEGUY

Hi I was wondering where can I get the side window mod for the storm trooper case?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Did i just see a micro ATX mobo in one of this case!? Jeeeeeeeeee wiz.
> 
> Is there any point in buying this case if you never intend to crossfire or sli and will only use ATX mobo? The thing I like most is the handle and it does look built to last.
> 
> On newegg.com.cn this case sells for 1,400.00 CN = 222.423 USD
> 
> *So would YOU by this case if it was 72$ more!? than newegg USA price?*
> 
> *Newegg china is totally gouging prices*, it's as if these cases are made in the USA or something... not.
> 
> And for those that don't know, wages in China are WAY WAY lower than wages in the USA... average wage is 300$ a month in China.
> 
> Real shame.
> 
> 
> 
> *The real shame is that the Chinese Yen is artifically Inflated to give the Chinese Govt an unfair trade balance with the rest of the world. Sorry for the conditions. God Bless You Sir.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He went with a CM 690 II Basic (RC-692-KKN3) on sale for about $80.00 USD.
> 
> I also ditto your response brother and it's a shame that good hard working humans get real hurt by this there.
Click to expand...

*Yea. Power and Money give a false since of security to those who have it. But they will have empty pockets when the true time of Judgement Comes.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENO'S*
> 
> Thank you!


*You're Welcome. if you have any questions or ideas on the CM Storm Trooper please feel free to ask. You are also welcome to join our brotherhood too when you get your Trooper*

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEWHITEGUY*
> 
> Hi I was wondering where can I get the side window mod for the storm trooper case?


*We are looking at April for the announcement But it could come before then. In all honesty. I am not privy on that info yet. Valentines day will be a big day for Intel and a few others but I think April is the time that CM will officially release them. I will Post on Page one as soon as there is more info on the release date.*

On the other hand a Window mod like this can be done with a dremel and Tape.


----------



## HCore

Hello everybody. Amazing thread I just happened upon. I did some light research but couldn't find an answer and figured someone in here might have an answer.

My question is will the Storm Trooper be sold with a window "included" & the extra room side panel like the Storm Stryker coming out in the following months or just like it is now where you'd have to purchase the doors separately? I like the look of the black better but prefer the expanded room behind the motherboard & the window of the Striker.

Thanks for any help and great thread unimatrixzero


----------



## skitzab1

thort id start a bf3 clan and make it the same as hear only troopers can join hope u all like the idear

link: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655241212816947/



didnt spend much time on the logo any thorts or changes u think would look better just let us know
















ow and unimatrixzero is it o.k if i put a link to this forum as the website link:drunken:


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> If possible, any of you guys can give me your opinion on which CPU you
> think might be the better pick of the two!!! I would greatly appreciate the thought!!!
> AMD Phenom IIX4 975 B.E. Deneb 3.6GHz
> OR
> AMD Phenom IIX4 980 B.E. Deneb 3.7GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me they are the same CPU; just one cpu is clocked higher from the factory then the other one. That's it


Still tempted to get this one myself.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103995

It's a Thuban with two locked cores. Chance for a Hexa core? The ability to actually use my 1600 ddr3 at 1600? Lower wattage.

As for the Whitney Houston post....no disrespect intended. It's just that I'm still truamatized by my time in study hall back in High Screwl. Bunch of girls sitting behind me thought they could sing just like Whitney.

*They could NOT!*

Everytime I hear 'Greatest Love of All' I have flash-backs


----------



## bdr33733

Hi guys , this is my first reply to that great thread and awesome mods you guys got in here , i finally gave a break to my CM-690 II and got my hands on the marvelous Storm Trooper , what a big step up .

The last weekend I had so much fun getting the case up and ready ,filled it up with all that gear i got and guess what ? it still got space for more - i think that b**ch will never get satisfied








I had to get 2 large pizza and a big coke and stayed in room (with couple of my friends) the whole day working to get the job done , it was really great weekend

I even got some spare time to make new trick mounting 2 radiator of the corsair H-60 (that i use to cool the gtx570 sli cards) together inside the lower HDD cage of the Trooper


----------



## DireLeon2010

H60's on your video cards? Um....how did you do this?







Please share.


----------



## unimatrixzero

*This is what I am talkin bout bowwwwieeesssss... Nice Work Trooper.. Ar Rooo

Welcome to the Club. We are Troopers. We are One.. We are Troopers, Watch r guns.*..


----------



## Boomstick68

Simply amazing bdr33733 . Very unique watercooling option for your graphics cards.


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> thort id start a bf3 clan and make it the same as hear only troopers can join hope u all like the idear
> link: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655241212816947/
> 
> didnt spend much time on the logo any thorts or changes u think would look better just let us know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ow and unimatrixzero is it o.k if i put a link to this forum as the website link:drunken:


Im in the trooper platoon
maybe throw a shield around it as far as looks. but your on a good track.

*I would like to say something as long as unimatrix approves*
I understand that this thread is about the trooper, but its also about the people involved. If we cant discus different subjects and keep this thread alive. it will fade away in time. However, having the freedom to be off topic a little is a very good thing. the problem with the internet is everyone can hide behind there puter and have no consequences for their words. The reason i joined is because i read every post(94 pages). and realized there was a great group here. I know what this thread is for and what its about, but it does not have to be about one thing ,all the time. we need to keep things rolling and fresh. at the same time, not losing the foundation of the thread. If Unimatrix agrees, i say keep things going just like they are. If you have something to share thats funny or sad. go for it. If we are a trooper family, then we are more than troopers themselves.

*TROOPERS LEAD THE WAY!!!!!*


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdr33733*


Very cool idea, pun intended







What type of temps do you see on this?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> *I would like to say something as long as unimatrix approves*
> I understand that this thread is about the trooper, but its also about the people involved. If we cant discus different subjects and keep this thread alive. it will fade away in time. However, having the freedom to be off topic a little is a very good thing. the problem with the internet is everyone can hide behind there puter and have no consequences for their words. The reason i joined is because i read every post(94 pages). and realized there was a great group here. I know what this thread is for and what its about, but it does not have to be about one thing ,all the time. we need to keep things rolling and fresh. at the same time, not losing the foundation of the thread. If Unimatrix agrees, i say keep things going just like they are. If you have something to share thats funny or sad. go for it. If we are a trooper family, then we are more than troopers themselves.
> 
> *TROOPERS LEAD THE WAY!!!!!*


Well put and I agree even though I don't own a Trooper, but I am in the Storm family. I may be a part of this club soon though, I'm loving this case.


----------



## bdr33733

WOW .., Thanks so much troopers for your encouraging posts , well to say the truth , i did not expect such strong response , this is too much fire power for me








My next post (by God well) will be how did i do it & i know that many of you troopers can make use of it to mount 2 x 240mm radiator to the side of the beast we got in hands








Cooler Master for the marvelous design and to you Troopers for that HOT thread


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdr33733*
> 
> Hi guys , this is my first reply to that great thread and awesome mods you guys got in here , i finally gave a break to my CM-690 II and got my hands on the marvelous Storm Trooper , what a big step up .
> The last weekend I had so much fun getting the case up and ready ,filled it up with all that gear i got and guess what ? it still got space for more - i think that b**ch will never get satisfied
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to get 2 large pizza and a big coke and stayed in room (with couple of my friends) the whole day working to get the job done , it was really great weekend
> I even got some spare time to make new trick mounting 2 radiator of the corsair H-60 (that i use to cool the gtx570 sli cards) together inside the lower HDD cage of the Trooper


Great, Great work sir...







As 'U' states; Now thats the work we are all about.. Good Job & Welcome!!!!!!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Im in the trooper platoon
> maybe throw a shield around it as far as looks. but your on a good track.
> *I would like to say something as long as unimatrix approves*
> I understand that this thread is about the trooper, but its also about the people involved. If we cant discus different subjects and keep this thread alive. it will fade away in time. However, having the freedom to be off topic a little is a very good thing. the problem with the internet is everyone can hide behind there puter and have no consequences for their words. The reason i joined is because i read every post(94 pages). and realized there was a great group here. I know what this thread is for and what its about, but it does not have to be about one thing ,all the time. we need to keep things rolling and fresh. at the same time, not losing the foundation of the thread. If Unimatrix agrees, i say keep things going just like they are. If you have something to share thats funny or sad. go for it. If we are a trooper family, then we are more than troopers themselves.
> *TROOPERS LEAD THE WAY!!!!!*


Beautifully Stated Viperwolf...







G-D bless you sir!!!









AMEN!!! TROOPERS LEAD THE WAY!!!!!!!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Still tempted to get this one myself.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103995
> It's a Thuban with two locked cores. Chance for a Hexa core? The ability to actually use my 1600 ddr3 at 1600? Lower wattage.
> As for the Whitney Houston post....no disrespect intended. It's just that I'm still truamatized by my time in study hall back in High Screwl. Bunch of girls sitting behind me thought they could sing just like Whitney.
> *They could NOT!*
> Everytime I hear 'Greatest Love of All' I have flash-backs


LOL Bro.... hahaha I feel you.. Had the same c---p happen to me with those 'POOFY' head monkey girl's!!!!

As for the Chip... Yeah, when I talked with 'E' on the phone, I think 'E' convinced me on the 'Zosma' AMD 960.. This would be a good thing
















: LOL, as for Whitney... RIP!!!! <<<< NO MORE SAID!!!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Very cool idea, pun intended
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What type of temps do you see on this?
> Well put and I agree even though I don't own a Trooper, but I am in the Storm family. I may be a part of this club soon though, I'm loving this case.


"YOU".... are a very big part of our family...







for a long time now!!!!!









This does not even have to be stated or written... It's to know it!!!!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> "YOU".... are a very big part of our family...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for a long time now!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This does not even have to be stated or written... It's to know it!!!!


Thanks you Sir, that means a lot coming from you.


----------



## bdr33733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> 
> H60's on your video cards? Um....how did you do this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please share.


here is how (you can even use the H80 or H100 for better OC results)
*[ALL THE CREDIT GOES TO Extreme from ARABHARDWARE FORUM , the method here is made using gtx580 & corsair H100 ]*


first you have to remove the default cooler


clean the old thermal paste using acetone and re-apply new layer of the paste
using zip-ties , tie down the block to the card through the original 4holes of the default cooler



that's all , the liquid cooler is now ready


i used that method with my gtx 570 using corsair H60 and after testing the card i noticed increasing temperature in the rest of the card
(area with red arrow was so hot)


so i used 92mm cooler master fan to keep the card cool


NOW , how to mount the 2 radiator to the sides of the trooper case (you can use the same way to mount couple of 240mm radiator)
you will need 6 pieces of those L-shape pci metal covers that come in the back of any pc case and get them cut into 2 pieces (one third to 2 thirds)


after cutting and black painting them they should look like this



the two long pieces to the right are used to mount the front trooper red fan as follows




now use the short and long pieces to mount the radiator to the side of the case after removing the lower (or upper) HDD cage


from the left side it should look like this


from inside the case


do the same for the other radiator


the end result will be like this


i made the radiator fans suck cold air from the sides of the case and the front trooper fan blow out the hot air to the front of the case , the results was around 27-28 C at rest and around 56 C after 20 min playing the killer game Crysis II at ultimate settings , all at stock speed .


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdr33733*
> 
> here is how (you can even use the H80 or H100 for better OC results)
> *[ALL THE CREDIT GOES TO Extreme from ARABHARDWARE FORUM.*


That is just Great work sir.. I'm suggesting to "Unimatrixzero" that he move this post to the front as part of
a 'How too' section for this particular and interesting MOD... Believe me I'm sure when he see's this he'll come up with the same thought or if I guess right, a better Idea... This is Great, Great Information sir.... Once again 'GREAT WORK'... Now let's see some 'Tech Spec's' on this
RIG....







If I was able to Rep+ you twice, I would give yeah 3!!! Thank's for sharing!!!!!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bdr33733*
> 
> here is how (you can even use the H80 or H100 for better OC results)
> *[ALL THE CREDIT GOES TO Extreme from ARABHARDWARE FORUM.*
> 
> 
> 
> That is just Great work sir.. I'm suggesting to "Unimatrixzero" that he move this post to the front as part of
> a 'How too' section for this particular and interesting MOD... Believe me I'm sure when he see's this he'll come up with the same thought or if I guess right, a better Idea... This is Great, Great Information sir.... Once again 'GREAT WORK'... Now let's see some 'Tech Spec's' on this
> RIG....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I was able to Rep+ you twice, I would give yeah 3!!! Thank's for sharing!!!!!
Click to expand...

*Yea.. I am putting a Sticky to this post on the Technical Page. Great Job. REP up.. I love Home Made. It just bring out the freakin ******* in me.. YaaaHOOO !!!!!*


----------



## viperwolf

well i took a few pics for proof of my trooper, they are basic.Im waiting on intel to come down a little on the cpu i want, and newegg to get 2 x 7970s in stock. Plus im not good at taking pics. Another thing i cannot find the charger for my camera sooooooooooooooooooo i iphoned it. anyway, played around with a theme.


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> well i took a few pics for proof of my trooper, they are basic.Im waiting on intel to come down a little on the cpu i want, and newegg to get 2 x 7970s in stock. Plus im not good at taking pics. Another thing i cannot find the charger for my camera sooooooooooooooooooo i iphoned it. anyway, played around with a theme.


HOOAH


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> well i took a few pics for proof of my trooper, they are basic.Im waiting on intel to come down a little on the cpu i want, and newegg to get 2 x 7970s in stock. Plus im not good at taking pics. Another thing i cannot find the charger for my camera sooooooooooooooooooo i iphoned it. anyway, played around with a theme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This needs to be on the front page!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HCore*
> 
> Hello everybody. Amazing thread I just happened upon. I did some light research but couldn't find an answer and figured someone in here might have an answer.
> 
> My question is will the Storm Trooper be sold with a window "included" & the extra room side panel like the Storm Stryker coming out in the following months or just like it is now where you'd have to purchase the doors separately? I like the look of the black better but prefer the expanded room behind the motherboard & the window of the Striker.
> 
> Thanks for any help and great thread unimatrixzero


Wow.. Sorry I missed your message..

Yes. There is more room on both sides with the new panels. It was 7/8 s of an inch more or at least another 25 mm of space on the back which is great. The front would add more room for water hoses but thats about it. other than that it is just a newer different style. I like the origlnal Panels but the Windowed panels are roomier.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> well i took a few pics for proof of my trooper, they are basic.Im waiting on intel to come down a little on the cpu i want, and newegg to get 2 x 7970s in stock. Plus im not good at taking pics. Another thing i cannot find the charger for my camera sooooooooooooooooooo i iphoned it. anyway, played around with a theme.


Love the pictures.... they are not bad at all.. Love the Idea Wish we would have gotten that GAU against the case or maybe an old Granny Launcher. Rep up.


----------



## HCore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Wow.. Sorry I missed your message..
> Yes. There is more room on both sides with the new panels. It was 7/8 s of an inch more or at least another 25 mm of space on the back which is great. The front would add more room for water hoses but thats about it. other than that it is just a newer different style. I like the origlnal Panels but the Windowed panels are roomier.


No worries. thanks so much for the info. Can't wait to put my IVY BRIDGE build together with this absolutely amazing case. Amazing ideas for builds in this thread too.


----------



## viperwolf

Thanks everyone on the compliments. I have a question, im pretty sure someone makes an assortment of pre made cables. like sata cables and things you need for the motherboard. can you guys tell me a good brand to get. Im want high quality because i will use them for my real build.








i put my *H-RS880-uATX (Aloe) motherboard* with the phenom 2 x4 cpu in. again its just until i get my other parts lol. ive had my tower for a while and im ready to use it for something. its been a comical day going from the little commercial tower to my trooper.
The problem: Im not sure which audio connector to use on the trooper to this board. the pin layout seems different. this board supports HD audio.

the trooper audio connectors one is HD and the other AC 97









The original connector on old tower









The connector on the board

















sorry for the crapy phone pics









also, is there a place on this board for the reset line to plug into. thank you in advance.


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Love the pictures.... they are not bad at all.. Love the Idea Wish we would have gotten that GAU against the case or maybe an old Granny Launcher. Rep up.


lovq thia F P stuff


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> well i took a few pics for proof of my trooper, they are basic.Im waiting on intel to come down a little on the cpu i want, and newegg to get 2 x 7970s in stock. Plus im not good at taking pics. Another thing i cannot find the charger for my camera sooooooooooooooooooo i iphoned it. anyway, played around with a theme.


Front page front page


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HCore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Wow.. Sorry I missed your message..
> Yes. There is more room on both sides with the new panels. It was 7/8 s of an inch more or at least another 25 mm of space on the back which is great. The front would add more room for water hoses but thats about it. other than that it is just a newer different style. I like the origlnal Panels but the Windowed panels are roomier.
> 
> 
> 
> No worries. thanks so much for the info. Can't wait to put my IVY BRIDGE build together with this absolutely amazing case. Amazing ideas for builds in this thread too.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the Kudo's

LGA 2011 ....Me too.. I got my AsRock Board on Standby waiting for one of those 3820 Quad cores.. Bought me some Blue Vengence ram [email protected] 1600 mhz. 16 gigs of it. this is gonna be a great little play toy for me.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Um....what was I gonna say....? OH YEAH!











Is there anything that cannot be done with zip ties and duct tape? I think not.


----------



## Jolly Roger

So stoked to join this club. My Trooper should be here wednesday (15th). Can't wait to start modding it.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> well i took a few pics for proof of my trooper, they are basic.Im waiting on intel to come down a little on the cpu i want, and newegg to get 2 x 7970s in stock. Plus im not good at taking pics. Another thing i cannot find the charger for my camera sooooooooooooooooooo i iphoned it. anyway, played around with a theme.


I have to state it as well!!!







"FRONT PAGE"








Great Stuff Viper!!!!!!!!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Thanks everyone on the compliments. I have a question, im pretty sure someone makes an assortment of pre made cables. like sata cables and things you need for the motherboard. can you guys tell me a good brand to get. Im want high quality because i will use them for my real build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i put my *H-RS880-uATX (Aloe) motherboard* with the phenom 2 x4 cpu in. again its just until i get my other parts lol. ive had my tower for a while and im ready to use it for something. its been a comical day going from the little commercial tower to my trooper.
> The problem: Im not sure which audio connector to use on the trooper to this board. the pin layout seems different. this board supports HD audio.
> 
> the trooper audio connectors one is HD and the other AC 97
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original connector on old tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The connector on the board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the crapy phone pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, is there a place on this board for the reset line to plug into. thank you in advance.


*I would say that the yellow is HD Audio. AC-97 is ancient. I always cut that plug off every new build. its like tits on a bull. They are there but Why??. On the front panel pinouts I am at a loss. the motherboard is a foxconn and i looked there to see if I could see a manual. No luck. I will see what I can find out tomorrow.

Being a ******* I can tell you the best way to find your pinouts. Take you a small flathead screwdriver and plug the mobo in except for the pinouts. Then try side to side connecting two pins with the blade of the screwdriver. The first you will find is the power. The reset will be right next door. Under it probably. Then while its on plug in the LEDs first one way then the next. The LEDs are polorized and will only work in one direction. This procedure will take you about 15 mins tops.

Happy Valentines Guys.. Hope your Sweet
heart is close and your chocolate is closer.*


*Ohhh INtel. My Chip was supposed to be released today. Amazon says I can buy it but it will be 1 to 2 months before shipping .. Whats up with that. Newegg. I am coming to check you again. If you have problems with labor there are a lot of out of work IT guys that would love a job.*


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> well i took a few pics for proof of my trooper, they are basic.Im waiting on intel to come down a little on the cpu i want, and newegg to get 2 x 7970s in stock. Plus im not good at taking pics. Another thing i cannot find the charger for my camera sooooooooooooooooooo i iphoned it. anyway, played around with a theme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front page front page
Click to expand...

Its coming.. Its coming..

I been busy.. Say hello to Lisa. She is from Birmingham. She likes boats and long walks on the beach. She will tailgate party with you as long as you get her favorite drink. That is Classified.. LOL


----------



## DireLeon2010

*HAPPY B-DAY! And Happy Centennial Arizona!!!*


----------



## bdr33733

Sorry guys for late reply , did not have enough time last night , night shift i hate it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> Simply amazing bdr33733 . Very unique watercooling option for your graphics cards.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Very cool idea, pun intended
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What type of temps do you see on this?
> Well put and I agree even though I don't own a Trooper, but I am in the Storm family. I may be a part of this club soon though, I'm loving this case.


Thank you guys , you are the best
*about temps*
*on stock speed using default cooler* (non-ref phantom edition) temps were

*resting*


*stress*


*on stock speed using corsair H60* temps were

*resting*


*stress*


around 20C difference , i think it worth the effort , besides the H60 cost is accepted
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> That is just Great work sir.. I'm suggesting to "Unimatrixzero" that he move this post to the front as part of
> a 'How too' section for this particular and interesting MOD... Believe me I'm sure when he see's this he'll come up with the same thought or if I guess right, a better Idea... This is Great, Great Information sir.... Once again 'GREAT WORK'... Now let's see some 'Tech Spec's' on this
> RIG....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I was able to Rep+ you twice, I would give yeah 3!!! Thank's for sharing!!!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Yea.. I am putting a Sticky to this post on the Technical Page. Great Job. REP up.. I love Home Made. It just bring out the freakin ******* in me.. YaaaHOOO !!!!!*
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/739942/width/448/height/561/flags/


Thanks so much Troopers , my pic sticky on front page
















i was watching the funny vid clip on your post unimatrixzero (This is my rifle this is my gun) , and did not notice that my wife was watching till she fall to the ground laughing








Thanks man that was funny







, thanks God she did not see your second post


----------



## viperwolf

Thank you Unimatrix and thank everyone for their comments. i really wish my camera would have worked for better pics. I may take them again when i get a charger for it today. Its awwesome im going to first page








You guys are great, its really nice to be a part of a down to earth/common sense group. If you have ever been on the bf3 forums you know exactly what im talking about.
Im going to the range today, i will send a round down for each member of this club









And ill say it once more, thanks everyone


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdr33733*
> 
> *on stock speed using default cooler* (non-ref phantom edition) temps were
> *resting*
> 
> *stress*
> 
> around 20C difference , i think it worth the effort , besides the H60 cost is accepted
> Thanks so much Troopers , my pic sticky on front page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was watching the funny vid clip on your post unimatrixzero (This is my rifle this is my gun) , and did not notice that my wife was watching till she fall to the ground laughing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man that was funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , thanks God she did not see your second post


'Amazing'









No, Thank You 'bdr'. Thanks for sharing a cool mod!!!


----------



## Rogue1266

OK,, for a little discussion on what kind of stress apps. for your CPU's & memory do you
Troopers like to use. I'm a IntelBurn test,
Orthos Prime, Prime95 type of
guy... I feel these stress test's give my CPU a run for it's money. There is also another little app. I use; HeavyLoad, which really push's my system. Not as good as the other apps. I listed.... Most people use the apps. I listed.. So I'm asking which one of these stress test's do you guy's like using and which one you prefer... I'm personally fond of IntelBurn..








I feel it gives my system the hardest push.







Were Orthos & Prime95 pushed on through to completion, IntelBurn crippled my system in minutes....







Post and tell me what you guy's like.... Thank's Troopers!!!


----------



## Devilguns

Well I finally got a replacement case, and I couldn't be happier. With out a doubt this is the coolest case I have ever owned.



















I replaced the stock fans with CM Sickle flow fans.










I added an NZXT Mesh fan controller.




























My MATX mobo looks lost in there lol.

Thanks again to the original poster of this club. So glad I stumbled across this thread. I'll probably do a window mod and some more leds. I really like the mods a lot of you guys have done here. Great Stuff.


----------



## unimatrixzero

*AMAZING pictures. AMAZING AWESOME BEAUTIFUL
and a few other explatives that I might want to say but get Kicked for saying.

Thanks for the Pictures Man Welcome to the Brotherhood
*


----------



## Boomstick68

I've come to a sad harsh reality after buying this case....

It doesn't make me any better at BF3.









BTW, Devilguns, welcome to the jungle. Love the red LED fans on the side panel. Yeah, your MATX is small but the Genie kicks some bigger ATX boards' butts.


----------



## Devilguns

Thanks for the welcome!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> I've come to a sad harsh reality after buying this case....
> It doesn't make me any better at BF3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, Devilguns, welcome to the jungle. Love the red LED fans on the side panel. Yeah, your MATX is small but the Genie kicks some bigger ATX boards' butts.


I like the Asus boards a lot, the larger board was $100 out of my price range. And usually with a full size board I wind up not using all the slots any ways lol. It didn't make me any better at BF3 either! But I die in style now


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> I've come to a sad harsh reality after buying this case....
> It doesn't make me any better at BF3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, Devilguns, welcome to the jungle. Love the red LED fans on the side panel. Yeah, your MATX is small but the Genie kicks some bigger ATX boards' butts.


*Welcome devilguns* ! about BF3, I have to agree with everyone, some days i feel like" wow "im a medium player. then its not long i realize i suck. BF3 players own me..............................ALOT! But i really like the game.

Nice rig devil.









Oh and where do you guys get your cables from? the ones that came with my PSU are good but not pretty. and way to many connectors on each. Looking for good quality, because im going to use these on my main build also.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Ohhh INtel. My Chip was supposed to be released today. Amazon says I can buy it but it will be 1 to 2 months before shipping .. Whats up with that. Newegg. I am coming to check you again. If you have problems with labor there are a lot of out of work IT guys that would love a job.*


What is it with you and investing in boards that have their CPU's delayed? Not sure if it is or not, I'll look around and let you know if I come up with anything.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bdr33733*
> 
> *on stock speed using default cooler* (non-ref phantom edition) temps were
> *resting*
> 
> *stress*
> 
> around 20C difference , i think it worth the effort , besides the H60 cost is accepted
> Thanks so much Troopers , my pic sticky on front page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was watching the funny vid clip on your post unimatrixzero (This is my rifle this is my gun) , and did not notice that my wife was watching till she fall to the ground laughing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man that was funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , thanks God she did not see your second post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Amazing'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Thank You 'bdr'. Thanks for sharing a cool mod!!!
Click to expand...

I'll second that, and wow on how well it works, your temps are lower that my 5870 with a EK wb and an i5 750 oc'ed to 3.8 all on a RX360.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> OK,, for a little discussion on what kind of stress apps. for your CPU's & memory do you
> Troopers like to use. I'm a IntelBurn test,
> Orthos Prime, Prime95 type of
> guy... I feel these stress test's give my CPU a run for it's money. There is also another little app. I use; HeavyLoad, which really push's my system. Not as good as the other apps. I listed.... Most people use the apps. I listed.. So I'm asking which one of these stress test's do you guy's like using and which one you prefer... I'm personally fond of IntelBurn..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel it gives my system the hardest push.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were Orthos & Prime95 pushed on through to completion, IntelBurn crippled my system in minutes....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post and tell me what you guy's like.... Thank's Troopers!!!


I love IBT too, I use it to do a quick test of my OC before wasting hours running prime to find out it failed. Those are the only two I use for the CPU. I do use furmark for my GPU test, PSU, and temps (running a cpu and gpu in one loop) What I do is run one less thread than I have cores in Prime95 and run furmark full screen. Furmark only uses one core to run. This will max out your system more than anything I know of. If I think I'm having memory problems I'll bust out good old memtest. Oh I almost for got, OCCT is a great one too, makes really nice graphs for you


----------



## Killer7

I was going to get the NZXT Switch 810... then I saw how aggressive this case is, looks like it will be a great replacement for my 6 year old Apollo, to newegg!


----------



## sizercam

Will the Noctua NF-P14 fans fit in the bottom and side window of the case? The case states that they are for 120mm fans but the NF-P14 fans have 120mm spacings even though being 140mm fans.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Thank you Unimatrix and thank everyone for their comments. i really wish my camera would have worked for better pics. I may take them again when i get a charger for it today. Its awwesome im going to first page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are great, its really nice to be a part of a down to earth/common sense group. If you have ever been on the bf3 forums you know exactly what im talking about.
> Im going to the range today, i will send a round down for each member of this club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And ill say it once more, thanks everyone


*Thanks for the Range shot.. I love going fast and getting so Hot that I Glow and hitting something just for the Hell of it. Thanks. I needed that.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> I've come to a sad harsh reality after buying this case....
> 
> 
> It doesn't make me any better at BF3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, Devilguns, welcome to the jungle. Love the red LED fans on the side panel. Yeah, your MATX is small but the Genie kicks some bigger ATX boards' butts.


*That's Funny.. Great Tag Line. But a Killer NIC will get you shootin Quicker.
Those Sickle Fans are so COOL.2000 RPM is WHY..*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devilguns*
> 
> Thanks for the welcome!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> I've come to a sad harsh reality after buying this case....
> It doesn't make me any better at BF3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, Devilguns, welcome to the jungle. Love the red LED fans on the side panel. Yeah, your MATX is small but the Genie kicks some bigger ATX boards' butts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the Asus boards a lot, the larger board was $100 out of my price range. And usually with a full size board I wind up not using all the slots any ways lol. It didn't make me any better at BF3 either! But I die in style now
Click to expand...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Ohhh INtel. My Chip was supposed to be released today. Amazon says I can buy it but it will be 1 to 2 months before shipping .. Whats up with that. Newegg. I am coming to check you again. If you have problems with labor there are a lot of out of work IT guys that would love a job.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is it with you and investing in boards that have their CPU's delayed? Not sure if it is or not, I'll look around and let you know if I come up with anything.
Click to expand...

*Hey !!! I RESEMBLE THAT REMARK.......And I am not buying a 1099.00 chip no matter how much you put off Releasing the Quad !!!*


----------



## viperwolf

Dear santa...........................................................................................................................................


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer7*
> 
> I was going to get the NZXT Switch 810... then I saw how aggressive this case is, looks like it will be a great replacement for my 6 year old Apollo, to newegg!


*Wow... You Picked us.. Its the free Assault Rifle that comes with the case right???*


*Notice: THIS IS A JOKE*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sizercam*
> 
> Will the Noctua NF-P14 fans fit in the bottom and side window of the case? The case states that they are for 120mm fans but the NF-P14 fans have 120mm spacings even though being 140mm fans.


*any thing is possible.. if you want two side by side on the side. I don't think so but on the bottom alone it would work out I am sure..*



*This is not a Bottom of the CM Storm Trooper .. It is merely for size analysis.*


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> 
> 
> Dear santa...........................................................................................................................................


*I have been a really good boy. And I know I would play with her and not leave her in the closet or out in the front yard in the rain like my other toys. Mom said I would be not be big enough to ride her but I know I would ride her every day without problems. I will wash her and take really good care of her. Please Please.

BTW... I put Baileys Bristle Creme in the Milk for ya...

Signed.
VIPERWOLF...*


----------



## skitzab1

new additions




new additions








think these fans are worth it


----------



## viperwolf

wow man, your rocking your set up. we need to get some game time in soon


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> new additions
> 
> 
> 
> new additions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> think these fans are worth it


(Think they are worth it)???? Hell yeah.. FREEEEEKEN SWEET!!!!!








That's one hell of a 'New Addition'!!!!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> wow man, your rocking your set up. we need to get some game time in soon


*Wow is right. Those excalibur fans are Full Metal Jacket and horsepower to boot. I got one of those.. They are very nice.*


----------



## Devilguns

Very nice fans, I like those hex mesh sides.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devilguns*
> 
> Very nice fans, I like those hex mesh sides.





Better to suck in more air My Dear...


----------



## Killer7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Wow... You Picked us.. Its the free Assault Rifle that comes with the case right???*


Haha I said that to my friend when I saw one of the pictures you posted, "It comes with the gun, right?!" hahaha;p I hope the case has an integrated gun rack! hahaha


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Can't wait to have you on the Team.... Enjoy your New Hardware...*


----------



## sizercam

Thanks for the quick reply before. I'm chasing the specs of the fan controller. Wondering how many fans I am able to use with the stock controller?


----------



## Boomstick68

Damn skitzab1, you pimpin' your sister out or what? Those fans were made for this case, HOOAH?


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sizercam*
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply before. I'm chasing the specs of the fan controller. Wondering how many fans I am able to use with the stock controller?


I was wondering this myself, I was just going to add a small sold state relay to control more so I'm not drawing power from the stock controller just using it as a activator for the relay


----------



## Boomstick68

I ordered one of the Cooler Master Excalibur fans to try on my H60. Probably the best looking 120 fan out.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Sorry So Late Guys.. Valentine's is a Rough Holiday. LOL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> Just purchased a CM Storm Trooper by reading the posts in this thread, convinced me this is the case I had to have so thanks to all your help in helping me decide between this case and the Haf X I feel I made the right choice.
> 
> I will take some pics later specs arent that great right now in the PC just moved everything over and then building a new setup here in a month just figured I would start with the case


*Couple of questions:
1. Are the fans in the front of the case and the back 1200 rpm? yes.. both back and front are set up for 1200 RPM total

Looking to get something a little faster Fans if they are this slow? I would recomend the SickleFlow 120 Red LED Fan
(R4-L2R- R4-L2R-20AR-R1)

2. If I get other fans from cooler master are they able to plug into the existing LED and fan control module? Yes and no. I think these you will have to use a Seperate Fan conroller.
Are there any fans out there that do plug in or plugs that I can buy? All the Replacement fans for the Storm Family with work. Other wise you will have to custom wire yourself.*[

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEWHITEGUY*
> 
> Hi I was wondering where can I get the side window mod for the storm trooper case?


*Coming out in April 2012*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HCore*
> 
> Hello everybody. Amazing thread I just happened upon. I did some light research but couldn't find an answer and figured someone in here might have an answer.
> 
> My question is will the Storm Trooper be sold with a window "included" & the extra room side panel like the Storm Stryker coming out in the following months or just like it is now where you'd have to purchase the doors separately? I like the look of the black better but prefer the expanded room behind the motherboard & the window of the Striker.
> 
> Thanks for any help and great thread unimatrixzero


*Wow I could give you wild speculation on this but I think the best answer is Maybe YES.. I think they will have seperate panels to buy or they will do the Stryker in White and Red and have the Panels pre painted ant pre installed but this is all speculation.*


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sizercam*
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply before. I'm chasing the specs of the fan controller. Wondering how many fans I am able to use with the stock controller?
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering this myself, I was just going to add a small sold state relay to control more so I'm not drawing power from the stock controller just using it as a activator for the relay
Click to expand...

Actually there are wires for one more Fan in the front. ONE extra.. and made for the Trooper I have to Advise.

Now about Relays. If you are going relays and you have the abiility to do that you could swich the power on your entire house if you used a heavy enough relay and use the controller. With relays you just have to actuate the magentic field of the Contacts. The contacts absorb the juice and then you would have to use a Reostat behind the contacts to control Led.

There are LED Dimmers on EBAY. I use one for my system. But I would recommend the Radio Controlled Key fob dimmer. You just push the button on the remote and change the light dimming instantly.

Here is the page I buy from.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I love IBT too, I use it to do a quick test of my OC before wasting hours running prime to find out it failed. Those are the only two I use for the CPU. I do use furmark for my GPU test, PSU, and temps (running a cpu and gpu in one loop) What I do is run one less thread than I have cores in Prime95 and run furmark full screen. Furmark only uses one core to run. This will max out your system more than anything I know of. If I think I'm having memory problems I'll bust out good old memtest. Oh I almost for got, OCCT is a great one too, makes really nice graphs for you










WoW,







never thought of running them together; Furmark & Prime95... Thanks for the tip.









I'll look into OCCT.







Never used it before!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> I ordered one of the Cooler Master Excalibur fans to try on my H60. Probably the best looking 120 fan out.


I was just checking those babys out... Sweet..


----------



## unimatrixzero

*SUPER SPECS FOR THE COOLER MASTER STORM TROOPER*


CMST SPECS.pdf 99k .pdf file


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9A1yIF_F-hw[/ame[/URL]]


u triple post and x2 post alot dude


----------



## unimatrixzero

Yes.. As a matter of fact I do. In fact I do it quite well. Thanks for Noticing.


----------



## unimatrixzero

And My Fan of the Week is the


*Cooler Master SickleFlow 120X120x25 2000RPM
RED LED CASE FAN*

Cooler Master SickleFlow 120mm 2000rpm Red LED Case Fan

• Light-brown transparent fan blades for better LED effect.

• Long life sleeve bearing for longer life expectancy.

• Strong air flow to fortify cooling efficiency.

• Silent operation as an excellent choice for case cooling.

• RoHS compliance for protecting the environment.

Dimension (W / H / D) ........................................... 120x120x25 mm

Voltage........................................................................... 12VDC

Current (Ampere)............................................................... 0.35A

Input (Watt)...................................................................... 4.2W

Speed (R.P.M.).......................................................... 2000 R.P.M.

Air Flow (CFM)............................................................ 69.69 CFM

Air pressure (mmH2O)................................................ 2.94 mmH2O

Fan Noise Level (dB-A)...................................................... 19 dB-A

Weight.............................................................................. 116 g

Bearing Type........................................................ Long Life Sleeve

Fan Life Expectancy.................................................... 50,000 hours

Screws.............................................................................. 4 pcs

LED number.................................................................... 4 RED LED

3 to 4 pin Adapter........................................................ 3 to 4 Pin Adapter

The SickleFlow 120 (R4-C2R-20AC-GP)

is probably the most popular of the three Cooler Master models included into this review. It comes in a
transparent plastic pack that protects it against any hazards and allows to see the fan without opening the package.

The accessories are limited to a PATA power adapter and four self-tipping screws.

The fan is manufactured in China and has a recommended price of $7. The warranty period is 1 year. This fan is employed in Cooler Master's V8, V10, GeminII and other coolers as well as in system cases.

To me, the SickleFlow looks gorgeous. Its glossy black frame is a perfect match to the 9-blade impeller with sickle-shaped opaque blades.

The impeller and electromotor are 113 and 40 millimeters in diameter, respectively. Three of the fan spokes are 5 millimeters wide; the cable spoke is 12 millimeters wide.

There are two ribs on the interior of the frame. The gap between the impeller and the frame is about 3 millimeters.

This fan has a constant speed of 2000 RPM. Its air flow of 69.7 CFM is somewhat lower compared to the previous two fans from Cooler Master at the same speed. Its noise level is specified to be a highly implausible 19 dBA. The static pressure is 22.94 millimeters of water, which is lower than that of the BladeMaster and Excalibur.

The start-up voltage of this fan proved to be the lowest among the tested products at only 2.4 volts. Its power consumption is less than 2.9 watts, i.e. lower than the specified 4.2 watts. The sleeve bearing is rated for 40,000 hours of operation. The fan's 3-wire cable is very short. It's only 290 millimeters. There is a PATA power adapter in the box but it deprives the user of the monitoring and speed control features. The SickleFlow weighs 113 millimeters.


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Actually there are wires for one more Fan in the front. ONE extra.. and made for the Trooper I have to Advise.
> Now about Relays. If you are going relays and you have the abiility to do that you could swich the power on your entire house if you used a heavy enough relay and use the controller. With relays you just have to actuate the magentic field of the Contacts. The contacts absorb the juice and then you would have to use a Reostat behind the contacts to control Led.
> There are LED Dimmers on EBAY. I use one for my system. But I would recommend the Radio Controlled Key fob dimmer. You just push the button on the remote and change the light dimming instantly.
> Here is the page I buy from.


old school relays work this way but not new solid state relays







work much much better then the old magnet relay with no kickback, crazy what us kids think up these days lol built tons of things with them and arduino kits so this is nothing compared to those


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I love IBT too, I use it to do a quick test of my OC before wasting hours running prime to find out it failed. Those are the only two I use for the CPU. I do use furmark for my GPU test, PSU, and temps (running a cpu and gpu in one loop) What I do is run one less thread than I have cores in Prime95 and run furmark full screen. Furmark only uses one core to run. This will max out your system more than anything I know of. If I think I'm having memory problems I'll bust out good old memtest. Oh I almost for got, OCCT is a great one too, makes really nice graphs for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WoW,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never thought of running them together; Furmark & Prime95... Thanks for the tip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll look into OCCT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never used it before!
Click to expand...

Linky to OCCT
http://www.ocbase.com/perestroika_en/index.php


----------



## justinwebb

thought about covering the outside in carbon fiber, I work with cars a lot and think the case has a slight ferrari look to the top, thought about trying to mold carbon fiber to go around some of the panels and such, something different I guess and would continue the sleek look of the case. Not just the sticky fake carbon fiber but real military grade carbon fiber that will be molded and the epoxy coated then a nice clear coat put over it to make it shine


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> thought about covering the outside in carbon fiber, I work with cars a lot and think the case has a slight ferrari look to the top, thought about trying to mold carbon fiber to go around some of the panels and such, something different I guess and would continue the sleek look of the case. Not just the sticky fake carbon fiber but real military grade carbon fiber that will be molded and the epoxy coated then a nice clear coat put over it to make it shine


I love that CF, I'm following a build that a guy is making a complete build out of CF.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Wow.. I would love for you to do a Show and tell on What I am Missing on this. I am very intriqued. Awesome Info.. Thanks alot man. I will make your submission a sticky from the Front Page.

Hope to see more on what you know on these new relays. I was an Electrician by trade so most of the Relays I dealt with was very High Voltage and I still think that way. Thanks for setting me straight. Great Comment Rep up.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> thought about covering the outside in carbon fiber, I work with cars a lot and think the case has a slight ferrari look to the top, thought about trying to mold carbon fiber to go around some of the panels and such, something different I guess and would continue the sleek look of the case. Not just the sticky fake carbon fiber but real military grade carbon fiber that will be molded and the epoxy coated then a nice clear coat put over it to make it shine


*Thank you. You reminded me about what i was doing with my build and I got off track with some color issue.. Again.. thanks.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> thought about covering the outside in carbon fiber, I work with cars a lot and think the case has a slight ferrari look to the top, thought about trying to mold carbon fiber to go around some of the panels and such, something different I guess and would continue the sleek look of the case. Not just the sticky fake carbon fiber but real military grade carbon fiber that will be molded and the epoxy coated then a nice clear coat put over it to make it shine
> 
> 
> 
> I love that CF, I'm following a build that a guy is making a complete build out of CF.
Click to expand...

*I am a Di NOC Fan too..*


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Wow.. I would love for you to do a Show and tell on What I am Missing on this. I am very intriqued. Awesome Info.. Thanks alot man. I will make your submission a sticky from the Front Page.
> Hope to see more on what you know on these new relays. I was an Electrician by trade so most of the Relays I dealt with was very High Voltage and I still think that way. Thanks for setting me straight. Great Comment Rep up.


well in the electricians world yes there are some very high voltage relays but in the computer electronics world Solid state relays are the greatest thing ever as they are opto controlled for no voltage kickback to preserve IC's and also there is no familiar click as there is with the old style its all silent
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solid_state_relay
great little things for anything with a circuit board attached to one end. I will do a write up once i get more fans and stuff here, I bought some double density LED strips to put in the front grille and also in the top grille that will make it stand out and all other fans and lights will be switched on and off by the regular control board with no added load on it. I am planning on having every spot I can that will take a fan wired up to the fan controller stock and all with LED's.

As far as the carbon fiber http://compositeenvisions.com/raw-fabric-cloth-2/?zenid=emm4ufkgrqn82mtg6qpip0t816 i will be getting a roll of just carbon fiber twill cutting it to size and then molding it to the correct shape and putting resin on it then clearcoat, it will be expensive but be an awesome sight once done. Not a fan of Di-noc as it looks cheaper than the real thing but would work for the carbon fiber look without all the hassle.


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Wow.. I would love for you to do a Show and tell on What I am Missing on this. I am very intriqued. Awesome Info.. Thanks alot man. I will make your submission a sticky from the Front Page.
> Hope to see more on what you know on these new relays. I was an Electrician by trade so most of the Relays I dealt with was very High Voltage and I still think that way. Thanks for setting me straight. Great Comment Rep up.


hehe i was a journeyman electrician(commercial/industrial, residential) before i went in the Army. Before that i rewound electric motors with my dad. ugh electric motors are a pain.

was i kiked from the front page?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Wow.. I would love for you to do a Show and tell on What I am Missing on this. I am very intriqued. Awesome Info.. Thanks alot man. I will make your submission a sticky from the Front Page.
> Hope to see more on what you know on these new relays. I was an Electrician by trade so most of the Relays I dealt with was very High Voltage and I still think that way. Thanks for setting me straight. Great Comment Rep up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe i was a journeyman electrician(commercial/industrial, residential) before i went in the Army. Before that i rewound electric motors with my dad. ugh electric motors are a pain.
> 
> was i kiked from the front page?
Click to expand...

No. Why.. I was working on the Front Page yesterday for about 3 hours.. did I Control alt Delete you dude.. I will check that.

Motor rewind is so cool.. I wish I could do that. That is great Knowledge there.


----------



## viperwolf

i ment that i didnt see my name on the member list lol.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> i ment that i didnt see my name on the member list lol.


Wow.. How did that Happen.. Okay.. I will fix that ASAP.


----------



## Boomstick68

This is totally off topic but I'm having trouble with BF3. It's really bizarre. While playing, I get kicked back to the server browser, but, the game is still playing in the background but I have no mouse courser to click on the BF3 ICON to go back to the game. Only thing I can do is start task manager and end the program. I've tried all drivers, uninstalled the game, returned all my OC settings to default both system and graphics card, but nothing fixes it. Just when I was ready to start playing again....


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> This is totally off topic but I'm having trouble with BF3. It's really bizarre. While playing, I get kicked back to the server browser, but, the game is still playing in the background but I have no mouse courser to click on the BF3 ICON to go back to the game. Only thing I can do is start task manager and end the program. I've tried all drivers, uninstalled the game, returned all my OC settings to default both system and graphics card, but nothing fixes it. Just when I was ready to start playing again....


its a flaw in there new patch, they are working on it now from what i understand. I will be glad when they get this game stable. also some of the servers have not updated to the patch. which can cause conflict. did you open your ports? unpn(disable) on router?

although the game still running in the background is weird. that may be a windows problem. try updating your drivers for key board and mouse also. I have logitech, so i have to update them now and again. Im sure someone will recognize this problem and make me look dumb. I know a little about the game bugs, but not much about windows.


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> its a flaw in there new patch, they are working on it now from what i understand. I will be glad when they get this game stable. also some of the servers have not updated to the patch. which can cause conflict. did you open your ports? unpn(disable) on router?
> although the game still running in the background is weird. that may be a windows problem. try updating your drivers for key board and mouse also. I have logitech, so i have to update them now and again. Im sure someone will recognize this problem and make me look dumb. I know a little about the game bugs, but not much about windows.


I'm thinking it also might be Google Chrome. I'm using it as my default browser. I think it also could be patch related as well because the timing is about right for when I started having problems.


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> I'm thinking it also might be Google Chrome. I'm using it as my default browser. I think it also could be patch related as well because the timing is about right for when I started having problems.


i just played a round with no problems. does not mean the next time i wont crash. i also use chrome.


----------



## unimatrixzero

its the new Govt Secuity Measures that they passed behind our backs using SOPA as cover. My system has been laggy ever since that .. I think they are gonna get tired of thier new play toys as soon as they get voted out of office. But then again..

If this needs to be CENSORED THEN PLEASE BY ALL MEANS DELETE IT.


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> i just played a round with no problems. does not mean the next time i wont crash. i also use chrome.


Well, my problem isn't chrome, I just crashed or whatever it's doing while using Explorer. Oh well. Hey kids, go out and spend 2k on a system so you CAN'T play BF3.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> I'm thinking it also might be Google Chrome. I'm using it as my default browser. I think it also could be patch related as well because the timing is about right for when I started having problems.


Hey Boomstick, did you try deleting the program folder it-self in C:drive... Even do a registry clean with a program like CCleaner or ADC-Advanced System Care...
That helped me with a few re-install's of some games that were acting all buggy







... I think the windows thing is just acting buggy because of the game.
basically crashing....

Edit: Yeah, and vipers right about the patch... I been reading all over in a few gaming forums that the patch
is making BF3 crash in all different ways...


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Hey Boomstick, did you try deleting the program folder it-self in C:drive... Even do a registry clean with a program like CCleaner or ADC-Advanced System Care...
> That helped me with a few re-install's of some game that were acting all buggy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I think the windows thing is just acting buggy because of the game.
> basically crashing....


No, I think I will try that as well as deleting Origin.


----------



## Blackasaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarez*
> 
> hi, i found some photos about Striker if you're interested:


Does anyone have a release date? Or just a general time period? I'm also interested in just the window for the black case


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> No, I think I will try that as well as deleting Origin.


Nothing has worked in fact it's worse.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Auslogics Disk Cleaner is my favorite Registry Cleaner. Very Very effective.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackasaurus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alvarez*
> 
> hi, i found some photos about Striker if you're interested:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a release date? Or just a general time period? I'm also interested in just the window for the black case
Click to expand...

*
Looking at April or close for the new Panels and the "Stryker" Named after one of our brothers on the CMSCC and Maybe even a Ferrari like Red Case should follow that too. This case has been very very popular.*

*
I am serious.. The day after they started the Anti Piracy Policy on the internet. It is as if every bit and byte is being neutered as slow as possible.


*


----------



## HCore

Sad news if this is true







. I don't want to delay this build anymore especially because this case just screams "BUILD ME".

http://news.softpedia.com/news/Rumor-Intel-Delays-Ivy-Bridge-CPUs-from-April-to-June-253262.shtml


----------



## galbrecht71

*Lighting came in yesterday and the fun begins tomorrow night!

Finally after months of waiting for this chassis i can begin to build!!!*


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Wow that is an Awesome Product.*


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HCore*
> 
> Sad news if this is true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I don't want to delay this build anymore especially because this case just screams "BUILD ME".
> 
> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Rumor-Intel-Delays-Ivy-Bridge-CPUs-from-April-to-June-253262.shtml


Sorry about that bro.

It affects me as well but not the "end of the world" as it'll give me more time to accumulate other hardware.

Plus I'm looking for a case and haven't made up my mind yet as I gave my Mom my now former HAF 912 basic rig for her birthday yesterday.

That article kinda ticks me off in that they could start discounting those laptops to liquidate them faster but seem to want to milk every last US penny they can from Sandy. I won't "buy it" if they say about the slim profit margin garbage. Greed at its finest IMHO.

IMHO unforunately it'll also slow the Storm Trooper Builds *just a bit* because of this.


----------



## justinwebb

cool idea on the LED power hub, still feel a simple SSR would work far better and still be able to use the stock controller but I am interested to see how it turns out on your build. I have 6 feet of double density LED's strips (3 LED's per inch) custom made on the way.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HCore*
> 
> Sad news if this is true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I don't want to delay this build anymore especially because this case just screams "BUILD ME".
> 
> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Rumor-Intel-Delays-Ivy-Bridge-CPUs-from-April-to-June-253262.shtml


*Intel is taking advantage of AMD's Bulldozer Fiasco. They were ready for this awesome new chip that was going bash the Sandy Britches.. If it was left to just Intel we would still have a 4.0 Ghz P-4 Single core flagships. Get a 2700K. They are great. Or get the New 8 Core Phenom 2 that is coming out.*





http://www.guruht.com/2011/12/amd-phenom-ii-x8-2420302025202820-are.html

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HCore*
> 
> Sad news if this is true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I don't want to delay this build anymore especially because this case just screams "BUILD ME".
> 
> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Rumor-Intel-Delays-Ivy-Bridge-CPUs-from-April-to-June-253262.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about that bro.
> 
> It affects me as well but not the "end of the world" as it'll give me more time to accumulate other hardware.
> 
> Plus I'm looking for a case and haven't made up my mind yet as I gave my Mom my now former HAF 912 basic rig for her birthday yesterday.
> 
> That article kinda ticks me off in that they could start discounting those laptops to liquidate them faster but seem to want to milk every last US penny they can from Sandy. I won't "buy it" if they say about the slim profit margin garbage. Greed at its finest IMHO.
> 
> IMHO unforunately it'll also slow the Storm Trooper Builds *just a bit* because of this.
Click to expand...

*Yes..I believe alot of people are waiting for the Z77 boards and the new Ivy Bridge Processors. And that is effecting the Sales of the new Cases.*


----------



## galbrecht71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Wow that is an Awesome Product.*


*Thanks, i was looking for a control board to run my lighting off of but never thought i would find something that actually will add to my aesthetics.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> cool idea on the LED power hub, still feel a simple SSR would work far better and still be able to use the stock controller but I am interested to see how it turns out on your build. I have 6 feet of double density LED's strips (3 LED's per inch) custom made on the way.


*I wasn't wanting something so bright that nothing else could be seen, but I'm curious to see how yours turns out too. Best of luck*


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galbrecht71*
> 
> *Thanks, i was looking for a control board to run my lighting off of but never thought i would find something that actually will add to my aesthetics.*
> *I wasn't wanting something so bright that nothing else could be seen, but I'm curious to see how yours turns out too. Best of luck*


lol yea that is what I am worried about but i will be sanding down the led's to get the light to diffuse more so that will knock down the brightness, just didn't want hot spots and dark spots in the grills of the case


----------



## HCore

Looks like it much ado about nothing. Oh how they tease, but it did give me some relief.

http://news.softpedia.com/news/Intel-Still-on-Track-for-Spring-2012-Launch-of-Ivy-Bridge-CPUs-253389.shtml

On a different note, does anybody know if ASRock is making a Z77 motherboard? I can't seem to find anything about Z77 motherboards except by Biostar, ECS, MSI, Zotac, & Gigabyte.
Also, nice pics galbrecht71. I'm jealous that you get to start your build now.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Yes..I believe alot of people are waiting for the Z77 boards and the new Ivy Bridge Processors. And that is effecting the Sales of the new Cases.*










I want Z77


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> lol yea that is what I am worried about *but i will be sanding down the led's to get the light to diffuse more so that will knock down the brightness, just didn't want hot spots and dark spots in the grills of the case*


*Mr. Webb,

I am becoming extremely impressed with your ideas and comment to helping us solve these problems with very innovative and creative solutions. Rep up.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HCore*
> 
> Looks like it much ado about nothing. Oh how they tease, but it did give me some relief.
> 
> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Intel-Still-on-Track-for-Spring-2012-Launch-of-Ivy-Bridge-CPUs-253389.shtml
> 
> On a different note, does anybody know if ASRock is making a Z77 motherboard? I can't seem to find anything about Z77 motherboards except by Biostar, ECS, MSI, Zotac, & Gigabyte.
> Also, nice pics galbrecht71. I'm jealous that you get to start your build now.


*Except for Gigabyte, All these other companies are not top sellers. its good for them to get there name in the press early before the big boys jump in and make them sink to the bottom of the Big Internet Ocean.

Yes. Virginia, there is a AsRock Z77 board. They are already built and ready for production. But they are waiting for the UNKNOWN Computer King to allow them to say start selling them. I think they need to sell more 68 Chipset Mobos before they let loose.

I bought 2011 Lga. There are only 2 chips right now ready for it. And as far as I know Intel is not ready yet to let go of their Ivy Bridge yet.

But the answer is if ASUS intends to introduce a Z77 board then ASRock already has a nice one built with all the bells and whistles at a great price.

Here is a great way to look at ASRock. ASUS uses ASRock to introduce the newest technology. If something goes wrong ASRock is not that hurt and ASUS is clean as a White Driven Snow.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Yes..I believe alot of people are waiting for the Z77 boards and the new Ivy Bridge Processors. And that is effecting the Sales of the new Cases.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want Z77
Click to expand...

*I think alot of People are saying the same thing.*


----------



## viperwolf

is the Z77 board really that good?

someone mentioned the intelburn. does this test both your cpu and gpu together? and can you stop on the mark if things start to over heat? sorry for the noob question.

Boomstick did you get your game going?


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> is the Z77 board really that good?


If ASUS puts out a Sabertooth Z77, I will be upgrading!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Really from my Reading the PCIe 3.0 connections and more USB 3.0s and even a different plug for the new usb 3s that look like a Sata Plug but bigger. The biggest difference in the Oboard Video Chip that will be with the new intel 1155 type motherboards. They will probably have a Tegra drop on Nvidia graphics interface or they will feel the need to do their own Intel onboard Video chip design.. Not sure on that..

http://www.itproportal.com/2012/01/06/ivy-bridge-z77-motherboards-could-launch-today/#ixzz1ikxxYwLK

Report: Mass Launch of 22 nm Ivy Bridge CPUs is Delayed Until June
Jason Mick (Blog) - February 17, 2012 12:46 PM


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> is the Z77 board really that good?
> 
> 
> 
> If ASUS puts out a Sabertooth Z77, I will be upgrading!
Click to expand...

*I hear ya Big Guy.. You will be getting your Wish in April. Intel is making so much money from the Bulldozer debachel that they are delaying their new Profit Puller for later..

*


Intel would feed technology to people from an Eyedropper if AMD was not in the Processor Biz.



It's funny. AMD has been Improving Intel chips and boards ever since the PIII


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> is the Z77 board really that good?
> 
> someone mentioned the intelburn. does this test both your cpu and gpu together? and can you stop on the mark if things start to over heat? sorry for the noob question.
> 
> Boomstick did you get your game going?


IBT just tests the CPU, its just an easy gui for linkpack made by Intel. OCCT has a pre-setup test that uses Linpack and a version of furmark that is easy to use. It also has cupid's HWmonitor built in to monitor your temps and voltages. And yes its easy to stop and can be setup to stop at any temp you want. Then it makes these really nice graphs for you after you stop the test. The only draw back to using OCCT like this, is it runs Linpack on all your cores. This makes furmark and Linpack fight over your CPU usage, so your GPU will not run at 100% all the time. For this reason I use Prime95 and Furmak and run one less thread on Prime than I have cores. Furmark will max out one core and your GPU's to 100% This way your entire rig is maxed out 100% for how ever long you want to run it, making sure that any V-Drop from having both CPU and GPU running hard won't kill your OC and it is a good way to tell if your PSU can handle your system. If you have X-Fire or SLI (I think) you have to run Furmark or OCCT in full screen or only one GPU will work. I hope I covered everything, lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Intel would feed technology to people from an Eyedropper if AMD was not in the Processor Biz.
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny. AMD has been Improving Intel chips and boards ever since the PIII
> 
> [/B][/CENTER]


Now if AMD can get back to the Athlon 64 X2 days again, we would have a great thing going for us on the buyers end. That was the only reason Intel came out with the Core Duo's. I hope Intel learned and will not stagnate the CPU marked again. They came very close to being where AMD is right now.


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Actually they do have an Ivy bridges competetor coming out soon..*


*When AMD came out with the 64 bit chip that bumped their game*



*but when AMD came out with the 64 X 2 they were still stuck with the 478 P4's*


*AMD is not dead but it does need to change its outsourcing of their R and D.



But Qualcomm and NVidia may also be getting into the fight as well.*


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Actually they do have an Ivy bridges competetor coming out soon..


We will see, and here's to hoping


----------



## unimatrixzero

*I am with you bud.*


----------



## HCore

Hey unimatrixzero, you're like the TMZ of the computer world. This is great and once again thanks for all the informative posts by all.


----------



## Kimihisa Shirai

Amazing! To buy the full version of this Side panel is how can i do?


----------



## viperwolf

Goodink
WOW thanks man, i really appreciate your time in explaining that. Ive researched alot and you summed it all up for me pretty fast. Thank you!

Now for the BF3 guys out there, skitz/boomstick/ and who ever else plays. Im going to brag about a round i played today. Yes because it will not happen again im sure lol. also i came in the round late








Map-Karkand
K/D

wait for it.......................................wait for it.........................................98/27







( i suck at this game so yes im very proud)
points earned-30600
total score with awards--65848
the guy that came in second K/D was 79/50
The first place on the opposite team 26/70<










and proof http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/21631947/1/233399282/ just paste that in battlelog







so i can say, one time i did good in this game.


----------



## unimatrixzero

I just need to keep things interesting so people like The Club and the Thread. Thanks so much for the Compliment.



*Lindsey Lohan and AMD both Partying together.*


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> I just need to keep things interesting so people like The Club and the Thread. Thanks so much for the Compliment.
> CMSTC EXCLUSIVE
> *Lindsey Lohan and AMD both Partying together.*


you do a great job


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimihisa Shirai*
> 
> Amazing! To buy the full version of this Side panel is how can i do?


IN APRIL , Shirai.. maybe faster for you.


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Goodink
> WOW thanks man, i really appreciate your time in explaining that. Ive researched alot and you summed it all up for me pretty fast. Thank you!
> Now for the BF3 guys out there, skitz/boomstick/ and who ever else plays. Im going to brag about a round i played today. Yes because it will not happen again im sure lol. also i came in the round late
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Map-Karkand
> K/D
> 
> wait for it.......................................wait for it.........................................98/27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( i suck at this game so yes im very proud)
> points earned-30600
> total score with awards--65848
> the guy that came in second K/D was 79/50
> The first place on the opposite team 26/70<
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and proof http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/21631947/1/233399282/ just paste that in battlelog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i can say, one time i did good in this game.


nice nice better than i have ever done in a round
when i put the ssd's in raid 0
fresh op
have to reinstall bf3 will be getting into it tionight hopfully get the time then


----------



## galbrecht71

OK so I'm not satisfied with how bright the led's are I ordered so the project is on hold until I can find some sufficient ones and this is where I need some help... does anyone have a recommendation for where I can get some red led's that are both bright and have a good viewing angle... I think the ones I have are around 2300 mcd and something like 13° view angle.

Also I've seen quite a bit of down talk to the new bulldozer processors, what have I missed?


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Goodink
> WOW thanks man, i really appreciate your time in explaining that. Ive researched alot and you summed it all up for me pretty fast. Thank you!
> Now for the BF3 guys out there, skitz/boomstick/ and who ever else plays. Im going to brag about a round i played today. Yes because it will not happen again im sure lol. also i came in the round late
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Map-Karkand
> K/D
> 
> wait for it.......................................wait for it.........................................98/27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( i suck at this game so yes im very proud)
> points earned-30600
> total score with awards--65848
> the guy that came in second K/D was 79/50
> The first place on the opposite team 26/70<
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and proof http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/21631947/1/233399282/ just paste that in battlelog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i can say, one time i did good in this game.


I've never even come close to a kill ratio (98/27) Viperwolf << like this..









I just don't get to submerse my-self into games anymore...







I have to many real-life situations going on today....


----------



## Devilguns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galbrecht71*
> 
> OK so I'm not satisfied with how bright the led's are I ordered so the project is on hold until I can find some sufficient ones and this is where I need some help... does anyone have a recommendation for where I can get some red led's that are both bright and have a good viewing angle... I think the ones I have are around 2300 mcd and something like 13° view angle.
> Also I've seen quite a bit of down talk to the new bulldozer processors, what have I missed?


I use these red leds that I get from PEP boys, they will burn your retinas out if you stare into them. I'll take some pics later. As for Bulldozer, it didn't meet the hype. I don't think it's necessarily a bad processor, but I and others expected much more. I had to build another rig for myself this winter and went with an AMD Phenom II Black addition instead. Because it was cheaper and I could overclock it slightly and get the same performance. To put it in perspective, I had an Intel I5-750, which was Intel's slowest of the new series, and with an overclock of 3.6, still faster than any of AMD's offerings. I like both companies, I'm running two machines. One AMD, one Intel, I could have easily went SB I5-2600k for the second but I believe competition is a good thing.


----------



## skitzab1

should i add some color to my sleeving or just stay with black


im liking the black


----------



## viperwolf

Thanks Rogue. i enjoy the game when im not getting chopper raped







Ive been pushing my overclock a little at a time and using battlefield to test stability. after the actual test ofcourse. But im going in very small increments. 10 at a time. My card ran up to 50c last night, so i pushed my fans up 30%.

Skitz- sense you have to start a new install , i would completely wipe out everything orgin and BF3. that way you get a fresh start on the patch and updates for orgin itself.
and your theme is kinda in the dark black area. and your theme is kinda in the dark black area. My personal opinion, the colored wiring draws to much attention to the ugliest part of builds. Which is usually the wiring itself. Now, Im taking a sharpy and coloring in the wires that show by the connectors. its not like you need to see the color pattern anyway. it works great and its easy.

I hope we can all get together soon for game or two


----------



## viperwolf

skitz and your theme is kinda in the dark black area. My personal opinion, the colored wiring draws to much attention to the ugliest part of builds. Which is usually the wiring itself. Now, Im taking a sharpy and coloring in the wires that show by the connectors. its not like you need to see the color pattern anyway. it works great and its easy.

sorry for post twice, but it would not allow me to edit the first one


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galbrecht71*
> 
> Also I've seen quite a bit of down talk to the new bulldozer processors, what have I missed?


We will not see BD's full potential until Windows 8 is out, the hot fixes for W7 help but are not a 100% fix. Basically W7 doesn't know how to use it. It is also very power hungry compared to Intels 1155 CPU's. A lot of people were hoping it was AMD's CPU's that were going to get them back in to the game with Intels better CPU's, but it didn't come close at first, with the hot fixes its closer, and by the time W8 is out Intel will have new CPU's that may make up for BD running properly on W8. Tom's has a OK write up on BD running with the hot fixes vs. a 2500K but ran a test rig that didn't have enough GPU power that bottle necked on them.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/windows-7-hotfix-bulldozer-performance,3119.html


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devilguns*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *galbrecht71*
> 
> OK so I'm not satisfied with how bright the led's are I ordered so the project is on hold until I can find some sufficient ones and this is where I need some help... does anyone have a recommendation for where I can get some red led's that are both bright and have a good viewing angle... I think the ones I have are around 2300 mcd and something like 13° view angle.
> Also I've seen quite a bit of down talk to the new bulldozer processors, what have I missed?
> 
> 
> 
> I use these red leds that I get from PEP boys, they will burn your retinas out if you stare into them. I'll take some pics later. As for Bulldozer, it didn't meet the hype. I don't think it's necessarily a bad processor, but I and others expected much more. I had to build another rig for myself this winter and went with an AMD Phenom II Black addition instead. Because it was cheaper and I could overclock it slightly and get the same performance. To put it in perspective, I had an Intel I5-750, which was Intel's slowest of the new series, and with an overclock of 3.6, still faster than any of AMD's offerings. I like both companies, I'm running two machines. One AMD, one Intel, I could have easily went SB I5-2600k for the second but I believe competition is a good thing.
Click to expand...

*I like the 24 inch that comes in Two 12 inch 3M Strips. They are expensive but like you say.. They will take out a few retnia's if you stare too long. That is what give my case its glow. Or fire. You don't need low light to see the lights those bad boys make and they are triple the Quality too.*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> should i add some color to my sleeving or just stay with black
> 
> 
> Im liking the black


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> skitz and your theme is kinda in the dark black area. My personal opinion, the colored wiring draws to much attention to the ugliest part of builds. Which is usually the wiring itself. Now, Im taking a sharpy and coloring in the wires that show by the connectors. its not like you need to see the color pattern anyway. it works great and its easy.
> 
> sorry for post twice, but it would not allow me to edit the first one


*I am With ViperWolf*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *galbrecht71*
> 
> Also I've seen quite a bit of down talk to the new bulldozer processors, what have I missed?
> 
> 
> 
> We will not see BD's full potential until Windows 8 is out, the hot fixes for W7 help but are not a 100% fix. Basically W7 doesn't know how to use it. It is also very power hungry compared to Intels 1155 CPU's. A lot of people were hoping it was AMD's CPU's that were going to get them back in to the game with Intels better CPU's, but it didn't come close at first, with the hot fixes its closer, and by the time W8 is out Intel will have new CPU's that may make up for BD running properly on W8. Tom's has a OK write up on BD running with the hot fixes vs. a 2500K but ran a test rig that didn't have enough GPU power that bottle necked on them.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/windows-7-hotfix-bulldozer-performance,3119.html
Click to expand...



*Yea I think Intel is pulling all the strings they can to make Bulldozer look bad but AMD is helping alot too.

They really need to start doing their Own R&D.



Outside interest are always for sale to the Highest Bidder.*


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> *IBT just tests the CPU, its just an easy gui for linkpack made by Intel. OCCT has a pre-setup test that uses Linpack and a version of furmark that is easy to use. It also has cupid's HWmonitor built in to monitor your temps and voltages. And yes its easy to stop and can be setup to stop at any temp you want. Then it makes these really nice graphs for you after you stop the test. The only draw back to using OCCT like this, is it runs Linpack on all your cores. This makes furmark and Linpack fight over your CPU usage, so your GPU will not run at 100% all the time. For this reason I use Prime95 and Furmak and run one less thread on Prime than I have cores. Furmark will max out one core and your GPU's to 100% This way your entire rig is maxed out 100% for how ever long you want to run it, making sure that any V-Drop from having both CPU and GPU running hard won't kill your OC and it is a good way to tell if your PSU can handle your system. If you have X-Fire or SLI (I think) you have to run Furmark or OCCT in full screen or only one GPU will work. I hope I covered everything, lol*.
> 
> i dont know why this quote part is not working, it keeps placing everything i type in the same box, so i separated it with bold test
> 
> My response (viperwolf)
> Please Please Please forgive my noobness (IM learning alot at one time)
> Ok, im back to this. Ive never used one of these programs to stress my gpu. My 7970s are back ordered for a while. Not sure when they will get more in. Im using a saphire 6970 dual fan. Im not extreme overclocking this thing in any way, just trying to maximize my performance without hurting the card itself. I went to the occt site i think. i didnt trust what i was looking at. I dont like downloading unknown things, if that makes sense. So furmark seemed legit to me. However, i did not understand how to set up the test. it had several ways to test the card. i could not find a dang straight forward answer on what i should test. aggravating. Im using my overdrive to overclock, atleast that will keep me in a safe zone. it use to have a test button in it, but not with this 6970, there is no test button. I dont know why.
> i just want something simple like the test use to be in overdrive. so i can test them it in a game. There is no use in me stressing my cpu right now, its just a phenom II x4 925 2.8 ghz, (i wish i could push to 3) on a stock foxconn board. However, it has held up really good playing BF3 and other things. Surprisingly.
> 
> NOTE- 80c is the max i will allow my card to run in a test. it idles around 33c and raises to around 50c in game. in the test its highest was 72c <
> 
> keep in mind i have no idea what i tested


----------



## GoodInk

Use the burn in test. If you ever have sli/x-fire setup you must run it fullscreen for both cards to work. I'm not a big fan of OC'ing my GPU's, it seems like more trouble than what it is worth, for me anyways. Most people are only going to pick up a couple FPS, if you are not over volting them. As far as I know, there is no pass or fail benches for the GPU's like on the CPU benchmarks. You have to watch for artifacts or anything that doesn't look right. Your temps look very good. a good program for OC'ing and making custom fan profiles is MSI Afterburner. OCCT is a legit as they come, it's just a really nice interface that uses common open source OC'ing tools.

This is the type of stuff you are looking for








Even if you are not seeing this type of stuff, you may still have problems in games. Mainly when loading new levels, when your card switches from low power to high power setting. This is when you need you flash the bios so you can mess with the power saving profiles. This can void warranties if the card dies on you, they will check the bios when you turn the card in for RMA'ing.


----------



## viperwolf

thank you. for the help and info you have provided. The reason im off topic so much here, well , because i trust you guys more than others. And besides, all of this is going into the trooper








I keep reading where people are saying leave the cards at stock, but then others are pushing them. I know this 6970 can handle a little improvement over stock. ( now in my build im doing now), This is why im going to run xfire 7970 asus dual fan cards. i will not touch the overclock( on these) because there is no need IMO. I like that. Its safe and reliable and will max games out. As of now anyway. Im also going to use a ASUS x79 pro or rampage mobo for them. ( having trouble deciding) ugh and the sabertooth looks good also.








I already have a 1250 XFX psu (80 Gold) modular

this is the cpu im looking at

intel Core i7-3820 Sandy Bridge-E 3.6GHz (3.8GHz Turbo Boost) LGA 2011 130W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80619i73820-
i want the turbo version, is that something that is unlocked in this cpu, or is it a different cpu all together?

NOTE- forgot to mention that my fan is only 35% on the 6970


----------



## unimatrixzero

*CMSSC Special Post on Great LED Lighting*

*There are so many computer supply companies that offer Lighing options for your rig. And there are people, Like Me, That want Quality Bright Lighting from the Automotive industry. Well That can be Pricey. I will Admit it. So I did some checking around and I found this company that sells Many Many different Types of LED Lighting for every use imaginable, and the Prices are pretty good. So lets look at the lights that I would recommend for the Cooler Master Storm Trooper.*

WLFS-X60 is extremely bright




















superbrightleds.com

*Secondly:*







http://Www.modelersbrand.com


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> thank you. for the help and info you have provided. The reason im off topic so much here, well , because i trust you guys more than others. And besides, all of this is going into the trooper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep reading where people are saying leave the cards at stock, but then others are pushing them. I know this 6970 can handle a little improvement over stock. ( now in my build im doing now), This is why im going to run xfire 7970 asus dual fan cards. i will not touch the overclock( on these) because there is no need IMO. I like that. Its safe and reliable and will max games out. As of now anyway. Im also going to use a ASUS x79 pro or rampage mobo for them. ( having trouble deciding) ugh and the sabertooth looks good also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already have a 1250 XFX psu (80 Gold) modular
> 
> this is the cpu im looking at
> 
> intel Core i7-3820 Sandy Bridge-E 3.6GHz (3.8GHz Turbo Boost) LGA 2011 130W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80619i73820-
> i want the turbo version, is that something that is unlocked in this cpu, or is it a different cpu all together?
> 
> NOTE- forgot to mention that my fan is only 35% on the 6970


*Intel Core i7-3820 Sandy Bridge-E 3.6GHz (3.8GHz Turbo Boost) LGA 2011 130W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80619i73820
This item can only be purchased with a combo*

There is Only One 3820 for now. They all have turbo boost and I saw one overclocked already to 4.6 with a H-100

OH NEWEGG HAS THEM NOW. GET IT NOW. THEY WANT TO SELL YOU A COMBO DEAL. THERE IS A COMBO DEAL THAT IS 41.00 WITH 35.00 OFF IN THE CART. GET IT BEFORE THEY ARE GONE.


----------



## LegendMask

will post more pictures when I'm done with this beast


----------



## justinwebb

here is the LED strips I am using for my case, its 3 LED's per inch which is far tighter spacing then anything out there. Here are some pics of what I have done thus far:

Here is the LED strip with a dime for reference in the pic

















Put 2 strips on each side of the front all the way to the top so even the edges of the DVD drive glow, I will have a blu-ray burner here soon so i will have 2 drives:
Here it is with no flash giving you an idea of brightness

















and with flash









here is both side in









and with flash









With the front inserts all put back in, notice how it makes it a lot harder to see the strips and also shows how well the light is disbursed in the case with no hot spots

























Next is placing the LED strips in the top of the case, will be a little harder to hide the led strips but I have ideas thus far. Let me know if you like it


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> here is the LED strips I am using for my case, its 3 LED's per inch which is far tighter spacing then anything out there. Here are some pics of what I have done thus far:
> Here is the LED strip with a dime for reference in the pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put 2 strips on each side of the front all the way to the top so even the edges of the DVD drive glow, I will have a blu-ray burner here soon so i will have 2 drives:
> Here it is with no flash giving you an idea of brightness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is both side in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the front inserts all put back in, notice how it makes it a lot harder to see the strips and also shows how well the light is disbursed in the case with no hot spots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is placing the LED strips in the top of the case, will be a little harder to hide the led strips but I have ideas thus far. Let me know if you like it


that looks brite no sleep for u


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> that looks brite no sleep for u


its not bright outside of the case at all, planned it correctly so it wouldn't be just a red backlighting


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> here is the LED strips I am using for my case, its 3 LED's per inch which is far tighter spacing then anything out there. Here are some pics of what I have done thus far:
> 
> Here is the LED strip with a dime for reference in the pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put 2 strips on each side of the front all the way to the top so even the edges of the DVD drive glow, I will have a blu-ray burner here soon so i will have 2 drives:
> Here it is with no flash giving you an idea of brightness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is both side in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the front inserts all put back in, notice how it makes it a lot harder to see the strips and also shows how well the light is disbursed in the case with no hot spots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is placing the LED strips in the top of the case, will be a little harder to hide the led strips but I have ideas thus far. Let me know if you like it


























*I love it ... # of LEDs per inch beats my by 6 led per cut 3 inch cut. Awesome.. I need a source I want to put this in the Lighting post. Please.

Oh.. If you line up the top lights where you have the front that will be out of the way.*


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> its not bright outside of the case at all, planned it correctly so it wouldn't be just a red backlighting


im liking the look of the red

i gota get to cable managment but i look at it and think ill get to it later


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Intel Core i7-3820 Sandy Bridge-E 3.6GHz (3.8GHz Turbo Boost) LGA 2011 130W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80619i73820
> This item can only be purchased with a combo*
> There is Only One 3820 for now. They all have turbo boost and I saw one overclocked already to 4.6 with a H-100
> 
> OH NEWEGG HAS THEM NOW. GET IT NOW. THEY WANT TO SELL YOU A COMBO DEAL. THERE IS A COMBO DEAL THAT IS 41.00 WITH 35.00 OFF IN THE CART. GET IT BEFORE THEY ARE GONE.


----------



## viperwolf

i re read your post an saw the part about the turbo version. i dont understand what is going with quote and reply thing. it wont let me edit anything correctly

wow just tried to order the cpu and went to card verification screen. and 0fcourse something was not right. so now i just have to call newegg tomorrow and see why

BOA and their verification junk never works


----------



## skitzab1

going to have some fun tonight just made custom bios for my 570's


----------



## LegendMask

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> here is the LED strips I am using for my case, its 3 LED's per inch which is far tighter spacing then anything out there. Here are some pics of what I have done thus far:
> Here is the LED strip with a dime for reference in the pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is placing the LED strips in the top of the case, will be a little harder to hide the led strips but I have ideas thus far. Let me know if you like it


really nice, any price and info on the one you used?


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> here is the LED strips I am using for my case, its 3 LED's per inch which is far tighter spacing then anything out there. Here are some pics of what I have done thus far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is placing the LED strips in the top of the case, will be a little harder to hide the led strips but I have ideas thus far. Let me know if you like it


That is Just 'SWEET'







... Love the look of those LED's...


----------



## unimatrixzero

Actually the 3820 LGA 2011 z79 Processor is like this...


The Intel Quad Core 8 thead, i7-3820 is built on Sandy Bridge-E core, a variation of Sandy Bridge core that sports large 10 MB or greater L3 cache, and integrated quad-channel memory controller.

The chip has 4 CPU cores, clocked at 3.6 GHz Stock, and 10 MB of last level cache.

The Current version as of this date of Feb 19, 2012 , LGA 3820 includes Turbo Boost, that can bump core frequency up to 3.9 GHz when necessary, and Hyper-Threading technology, which doubles the number of threads, processed by the CPU at the same time.

The i7-3820 doesn't support business-oriented technologies, such as Trusted Execution. or

The Core i7-3820 clock frequency multiplier is *governored to 43x* maximum, the new clocking algorithm for CPU, bus and controller frequencies implemented in the LGA 2011 platform may, in fact, help.

Due to the use of an additional _co-multiplier_ for the CPU frequency, the base *BCLK frequency* may be set not only to *100, but also to 125 or 166 MHz* (give or take a few megahertz) without any stability issues. However, not all processors will work with the 166 MHz BCLK, the 125 MHz setting is a 100%-operational option, which will make it possible to successfully overclock Core i7-3820

Even if the 3820 doesn't belong to the overclocker CPU series, the maximum Core i7-3820 frequency you can reach during overclocking by raising *only* the _processor clock multiplier_ at the default BCLK frequency will be only 4.3 GHz.

4.6 Ghz. is the highest known stable Clock speed tested to date though 5.2 was rumored but not stable, but with quad channel memory and PCI 3.0 this is not a Cheap little runt processor.

*The Following are Some benchmark results:

Super PI (32M Calculations):
■Core i7 3930K: 11m.19.827 Sec
■Core i7 980X: 11m.33.852 Sec

WPrime 1.55 (32M/1024M):
■Core i7 3930K: 5.977 Sec (32M) / 168.51 Sec (1024M)
■Core i7 980X: 5.772 Sec (32M) / 161.039 Sec (1024M)

CineBench R11.5 (Multi-Threaded):
■Core i7 3930K: 9.00 Points
■Core i7 980X: 8.22 Points

3D Mark Vantage (CPU Score):
■Core i7 3930K: 31904 CPU Score
■Core i7 980X: 29979 CPU Score

The lga 2011 3820 Quad core is rated at130 Watt Thermal Design Power. Intel i7-3820 is supposed to be priced at $294, but is currently being sold for 349.00 up to 389.00 depending on the Vendor. The Egg has it for the best price. NOT 294.00 But its not that much more. But they want you to combo purchase it with a board. But there is that 49 dollar LAN Connector to bridge 2 PCs together and there is 35. dollars off that so My price with free shipping was $339.00.*

Hothardware Review...


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> here is the LED strips I am using for my case, its 3 LED's per inch which is far tighter spacing then anything out there. Here are some pics of what I have done thus far:
> 
> Here is the LED strip with a dime for reference in the pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put 2 strips on each side of the front all the way to the top so even the edges of the DVD drive glow, I will have a blu-ray burner here soon so i will have 2 drives:
> Here it is with no flash giving you an idea of brightness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is both side in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the front inserts all put back in, notice how it makes it a lot harder to see the strips and also shows how well the light is disbursed in the case with no hot spots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is placing the LED strips in the top of the case, will be a little harder to hide the led strips but I have ideas thus far. Let me know if you like it


Where do I get these LED's!


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> IBT just tests the CPU, its just an easy gui for linkpack made by Intel. OCCT has a pre-setup test that uses Linpack and a version of furmark that is easy to use. It also has cupid's HWmonitor built in to monitor your temps and voltages. And yes its easy to stop and can be setup to stop at any temp you want. Then it makes these really nice graphs for you after you stop the test. The only draw back to using OCCT like this, is it runs Linpack on all your cores. This makes furmark and Linpack fight over your CPU usage, so your GPU will not run at 100% all the time. For this reason I use Prime95 and Furmak and run one less thread on Prime than I have cores. Furmark will max out one core and your GPU's to 100% This way your entire rig is maxed out 100% for how ever long you want to run it, making sure that any V-Drop from having both CPU and GPU running hard won't kill your OC and it is a good way to tell if your PSU can handle your system. If you have X-Fire or SLI (I think) you have to run Furmark or OCCT in full screen or only one GPU will work. I hope I covered everything, lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> someone mentioned the intelburn. does this test both your cpu and gpu together? and can you stop on the mark if things start to over heat? sorry for the noob question.


I was the one that mentioned the IBT test... I was just asking anyone if there was another way to stress-test my CPU...Dolk's Guide to the Phenom II or 'Phenom II Overclocking Guide' ; Logan mention's OCCT in his list's of test's...(2 of the many guides out there to O.C.)
It's funny, I must have read Logan's guide 30 times over the years, but I always looked right past his list's of test's.. Anyway, 'GoodInk' mentioned a procedure I never thought of which works beautifully.







(Which, by-the-way brother; Thank You!!!







)
Quote:


> I use Prime95 and Furmak and run one less thread on Prime than I have cores. Furmark will max out one core and your GPU's to 100% This way your entire rig is maxed out 100% for how ever long you want to run it, making sure that any V-Drop from having both CPU and GPU running hard won't kill your OC and it is a good way to tell if your PSU can handle your system.


----------



## GoodInk

You're welcome Rogue. A couple tips when using IBT. Watch your hard faults in the resource manager, if you are getting more than 100 faults/sec then your memory isn't stable. The other thing you want to look at is your GFlops in IBT, you want them all with in 1 GFlop. Constancy equals stable. Voltage plays a big part in this, too much it all goes out of wack, the same with too little voltage. I discovered this trying to get my crappy i5 750 to 4.0Ghz. One other thing, don't feel bad if you can't get your OC to what others do, I have noticed my voltage hungry i5 750 running at 3.8 Ghz out performs most 750's running at 4.0Ghz+ I chalk that up to making sure it's as close to 100% stable as possible. I know there other ways to skin a cat, but this is how I do it. I would love to here how others test their OC's and what you do to make you feel all warm and fussy about OC'ing. This is coming for a person that has had to reinstall window because his OC killed his OS.


----------



## _REAPER_

DMN those red LEDs would look good in my RIG. I was going to get a Storm Trooper but at the last second decided to keep my HAF X.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Looks like a Toaster oven.


----------



## viperwolf

ok so i guess the order went through somehow. that is kinda scary because it was not approved. but atleast im getting it i think

2/19/2012 Order #137456324 Charged $369.23

am i really going to use lap link


----------



## unimatrixzero

Not really.. its a good piece of software.


----------



## viperwolf

now to decide between these bad boys, any suggestions are welcome

P9X79 PRO
Dual Intelligent Processors 3 with New DIGI+ Power Control
Support for up to 64GB of system memory with an 8-DIMM design
ASUS SSD Caching - 3X faster performance at a click
UEFI BIOS - Full-scale performance tuning with easy BIOS Interface
BT GO! (Bluetooth) - Diverse Bluetooth Enjoyment, a New Technology Lifestyle
USB BIOS Flashback - Easy, worry-free USB BIOS Flashback
3-Way SLI and Quad-GPU CrossFireX Suppor

Rampage IV Extreme/BATTLEFIELD 3
2nd Generation Intel® Core™ i7 processor family for the LGA 2011 Socket
Intel® X79 Express Chipset
X-Socket - Get more life out of your LGA1366 CPU coolers
OC Key - The key to real time monitoring and overclocking!
Subzero Sense - Find out how cold your board is
VGA Hotwire - Hotwire your syste

SABERTOOTH X79
2nd Generation Intel® Core™ i7 processor family for the LGA 2011 Socket
Intel® X79 Express Chipset
Support for up to 64GB of system memory with an 8-DIMM design
TUF Thermal Armor - Total Airflow-Boosting Heat Dissipation
TUF Thermal Radar - Real Time Temp Detection and Heat Removal
TUF Components [Choke, Cap. & MOSFET; Certified by Military-standard] - Certified for Tough Duty
New DIGI+ Power Control - All-New Digital Power Control for both CPU and DRAM
ASUS SSD Caching - 3X faster performance at a click


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Well.... The Achilles Heel of the 2011 chipset is the South bridge. The northbridge does get hot but the Southie can burn you. the active cooling is not the greatest in the world but you need the most cooling there for the money. All the board are nice. My favorite of those are the Rampage. Second the Sabertooth. Then the Passively cooled regular P9. While all boards are Favorites I think the Warrantee on the Rampage is my favorite too. Never know if you are gonna get burned.*


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> You're welcome Rogue. A couple tips when using IBT. Watch your hard faults in the resource manager, if you are getting more than 100 faults/sec then your memory isn't stable. The other thing you want to look at is your GFlops in IBT, you want them all with in 1 GFlop. Constancy equals stable. Voltage plays a big part in this, too much it all goes out of wack, the same with too little voltage. I discovered this trying to get my crappy i5 750 to 4.0Ghz. One other thing, don't feel bad if you can't get your OC to what others do, I have noticed my voltage hungry i5 750 running at 3.8 Ghz out performs most 750's running at 4.0Ghz+ I chalk that up to making sure it's as close to 100% stable as possible. I know there other ways to skin a cat, but this is how I do it. I would love to here how others test their OC's and what you do to make you feel all warm and fussy about OC'ing. This is coming for a person that has had to reinstall window because his OC killed his OS.


GoodInk:

I have to confess,... I use 3DMark06 to check stability. It stresses the GPU, CPU, and the memory. I am a lazy overclocker.


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> now to decide between these bad boys, any suggestions are welcome
> P9X79 PRO
> Dual Intelligent Processors 3 with New DIGI+ Power Control
> Support for up to 64GB of system memory with an 8-DIMM design
> ASUS SSD Caching - 3X faster performance at a click
> UEFI BIOS - Full-scale performance tuning with easy BIOS Interface
> BT GO! (Bluetooth) - Diverse Bluetooth Enjoyment, a New Technology Lifestyle
> USB BIOS Flashback - Easy, worry-free USB BIOS Flashback
> 3-Way SLI and Quad-GPU CrossFireX Suppor
> Rampage IV Extreme/BATTLEFIELD 3
> 2nd Generation Intel® Core™ i7 processor family for the LGA 2011 Socket
> Intel® X79 Express Chipset
> X-Socket - Get more life out of your LGA1366 CPU coolers
> OC Key - The key to real time monitoring and overclocking!
> Subzero Sense - Find out how cold your board is
> VGA Hotwire - Hotwire your syste
> SABERTOOTH X79
> 2nd Generation Intel® Core™ i7 processor family for the LGA 2011 Socket
> Intel® X79 Express Chipset
> Support for up to 64GB of system memory with an 8-DIMM design
> TUF Thermal Armor - Total Airflow-Boosting Heat Dissipation
> TUF Thermal Radar - Real Time Temp Detection and Heat Removal
> TUF Components [Choke, Cap. & MOSFET; Certified by Military-standard] - Certified for Tough Duty
> New DIGI+ Power Control - All-New Digital Power Control for both CPU and DRAM
> ASUS SSD Caching - 3X faster performance at a click


I love the Sabertooth series. I have had the 990FX and now the P67 and they have been flawless. I will upgrade again if they put out a Z68 or Z77 board.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> now to decide between these bad boys, any suggestions are welcome
> 
> P9X79 PRO
> Dual Intelligent Processors 3 with New DIGI+ Power Control
> Support for up to 64GB of system memory with an 8-DIMM design
> ASUS SSD Caching - 3X faster performance at a click
> UEFI BIOS - Full-scale performance tuning with easy BIOS Interface
> BT GO! (Bluetooth) - Diverse Bluetooth Enjoyment, a New Technology Lifestyle
> USB BIOS Flashback - Easy, worry-free USB BIOS Flashback
> 3-Way SLI and Quad-GPU CrossFireX Suppor
> 
> Rampage IV Extreme/BATTLEFIELD 3
> 2nd Generation Intel® Core™ i7 processor family for the LGA 2011 Socket
> Intel® X79 Express Chipset
> X-Socket - Get more life out of your LGA1366 CPU coolers
> OC Key - The key to real time monitoring and overclocking!
> Subzero Sense - Find out how cold your board is
> VGA Hotwire - Hotwire your syste
> 
> SABERTOOTH X79
> 2nd Generation Intel® Core™ i7 processor family for the LGA 2011 Socket
> Intel® X79 Express Chipset
> Support for up to 64GB of system memory with an 8-DIMM design
> TUF Thermal Armor - Total Airflow-Boosting Heat Dissipation
> TUF Thermal Radar - Real Time Temp Detection and Heat Removal
> TUF Components [Choke, Cap. & MOSFET; Certified by Military-standard] - Certified for Tough Duty
> New DIGI+ Power Control - All-New Digital Power Control for both CPU and DRAM
> ASUS SSD Caching - 3X faster performance at a click


If money isn't a problem then Rampage, Sabertooth, P9X79. If it was my money Sabertooth, P9X79, Rampage only because the Rampage was made more for extreme OC'ing (Sub-zero cooling) The Sabertooth will give you 99% of the same OC'ing on air and water, and the money you save on it you can put to GPU's or a SSD.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Well.... The Achilles Heel of the 2011 chipset is the South bridge. The northbridge does get hot but the Southie can burn you. the active cooling is not the greatest in the world but you need the most cooling there for the money. All the board are nice. My favorite of those are the Rampage. Second the Sabertooth. Then the Passively cooled regular P9. While all boards are Favorites I think the Warrantee on the Rampage is my favorite too. Never know if you are gonna get burned.*


Wow it that really from a X79 board? I know for a fact it isn't an Asus MB, they don't have a green PBC. More info please, or a link.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> You're welcome Rogue. A couple tips when using IBT. Watch your hard faults in the resource manager, if you are getting more than 100 faults/sec then your memory isn't stable. The other thing you want to look at is your GFlops in IBT, you want them all with in 1 GFlop. Constancy equals stable. Voltage plays a big part in this, too much it all goes out of wack, the same with too little voltage. I discovered this trying to get my crappy i5 750 to 4.0Ghz. One other thing, don't feel bad if you can't get your OC to what others do, I have noticed my voltage hungry i5 750 running at 3.8 Ghz out performs most 750's running at 4.0Ghz+ I chalk that up to making sure it's as close to 100% stable as possible. I know there other ways to skin a cat, but this is how I do it. I would love to here how others test their OC's and what you do to make you feel all warm and fussy about OC'ing. This is coming for a person that has had to reinstall window because his OC killed his OS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoodInk:
> 
> I have to confess,... I use 3DMark06 to check stability. It stresses the GPU, CPU, and the memory. I am a lazy overclocker.
Click to expand...

They amount of testing is really related to how extreme your OC is. I know most people will never put in the time I did trying to get every last bit out of my 750. The sad part is I run it at 3.8Ghz and not the 4.0Ghz. It just runs better, I never could figure out why it has this micro hanging problem with the HDD's. The more I OC the more it does it.







I know I'm not the only one that it happens too, but I never read any thing stating a reason or how to fix it. In fact I think I remember you talking a bit about how AMD's can feel more responsive do to intel's HDD micro hangs.


----------



## galbrecht71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> here is the LED strips I am using for my case, its 3 LED's per inch which is far tighter spacing then anything out there. Here are some pics of what I have done thus far:
> Here is the LED strip with a dime for reference in the pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put 2 strips on each side of the front all the way to the top so even the edges of the DVD drive glow, I will have a blu-ray burner here soon so i will have 2 drives:
> Here it is with no flash giving you an idea of brightness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is both side in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the front inserts all put back in, notice how it makes it a lot harder to see the strips and also shows how well the light is disbursed in the case with no hot spots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is placing the LED strips in the top of the case, will be a little harder to hide the led strips but I have ideas thus far. Let me know if you like it


*Wow that is lookin sweet. its almost scary how close to the same idea we have come. i hadnt planned on going that high on the front myself but after seeing yours i like how it looks around the optical drives. i did plan on coming down farther and back lighting the tool box cover area, there is a nice gap to let some light spill out of. im still debating on wiring my lighting to my actual top cover or lighting it from the chassis below, i want it to be more indirect than like a flashlight shining through the mesh? what do you think.

i was going to work on the lighting friday but didnt like the brightness of my leds, i was considering a strip but not so bright as the one you have, i do want to sleep at night and not just lay there wanting to play on the awesome glowing thing next to my bed. @ulitmate where does one purchase the led strips like you originally posted, they might be just what i'm looking for?*


----------



## justinwebb

I've got the top cover figured out to where it won't shine out but be a glow inside the cover. It will be just like the front which doesn't shine out and will be a backlighting. Just gotta get all my measurements correct and placements so there isn't any dull spots. The led's that I have are really not blinding bright when placed correctly but it's all about placement. The front as you can see isn't blinding bright but more of a color wash behind the grills.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> I've got the top cover figured out to where it won't shine out but be a glow inside the cover. It will be just like the front which doesn't shine out and will be a backlighting. Just gotta get all my measurements correct and placements so there isn't any dull spots. The led's that I have are really not blinding bright when placed correctly but it's all about placement. The front as you can see isn't blinding bright but more of a color wash behind the grills.


Where did you get them?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> I've got the top cover figured out to where it won't shine out but be a glow inside the cover. It will be just like the front which doesn't shine out and will be a backlighting. Just gotta get all my measurements correct and placements so there isn't any dull spots. The led's that I have are really not blinding bright when placed correctly but it's all about placement. The front as you can see isn't blinding bright but more of a color wash behind the grills.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get them?
Click to expand...

I think he got those at Pep Boys but I may have him mixed up with someone else.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> I've got the top cover figured out to where it won't shine out but be a glow inside the cover. It will be just like the front which doesn't shine out and will be a backlighting. Just gotta get all my measurements correct and placements so there isn't any dull spots. The led's that I have are really not blinding bright when placed correctly but it's all about placement. The front as you can see isn't blinding bright but more of a color wash behind the grills.


Justin.. I was just shining you on that Toaster thing. I'm still really interested to see where you got those lighting strips.. Brothers tell each other things.


----------



## unimatrixzero




----------



## viperwolf

Thank you Boomstick,Goodink,Unimatrix

i almost hit the order button for the saber today. the only thing, it does not have a led readout and the ramp does. Im not going to subzero cool and im only going to overclock my 3820(which will be here tomorrow) to 3.9 ghz.. Although i read several are running 4+ stable. i am going to crossfire 2 7970 asus cards. Is that led read out important for errors and things? i just want to do this right the first time. i know mobos are a hit and miss kind of thing. you could get a good one or a bad one.

Also i put in a shameless plug to our trooper club in a my newegg review for the case hehe. a little advertisement. but it was so they could ask better questions and receive the right answers before they purchase.

and again thank you guys for helping


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Where did you get them?


Www.modelersbrand.com
I ordered from that site, great guy gave me tons of pointers and recommended things. I would say go with the regular double density led's as they work the best. His website isn't the greatest but shows you the differences and then you just email him to order. If you have any questions about them I should be able to answer them as well. He shipped them on weds night and I got them Saturday morning which was impressive for 5 bucks


----------



## galbrecht71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> I've got the top cover figured out to where it won't shine out but be a glow inside the cover. It will be just like the front which doesn't shine out and will be a backlighting. Just gotta get all my measurements correct and placements so there isn't any dull spots. The led's that I have are really not blinding bright when placed correctly but it's all about placement. The front as you can see isn't blinding bright but more of a color wash behind the grills.


*I was looking to do something kinda between the stock led fans through the mesh and yours. I want it to be noticeable but not so bright your eye is drawn away from the looks of the case itself. You gotta admit, it looks good enough without the work of the extra lighting.

Another thought... the corsair water kits... can you remove the hoses for routing purposes or is it designed to be permanent?*


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Thank you Boomstick,Goodink,Unimatrix
> 
> i almost hit the order button for the saber today. the only thing, it does not have a led readout and the ramp does. Im not going to subzero cool and im only going to overclock my 3820(which will be here tomorrow) to 3.9 ghz.. Although i read several are running 4+ stable. i am going to crossfire 2 7970 asus cards. Is that led read out important for errors and things? i just want to do this right the first time. i know mobos are a hit and miss kind of thing. you could get a good one or a bad one.
> 
> Also i put in a shameless plug to our trooper club in a my newegg review for the case hehe. a little advertisement. but it was so they could ask better questions and receive the right answers before they purchase.
> 
> and again thank you guys for helping


If it isn't too late, what about this MB Rampage IV Formula
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Where did you get them?
> 
> 
> 
> Www.modelersbrand.com
> I ordered from that site, great guy gave me tons of pointers and recommended things. I would say go with the regular double density led's as they work the best. His website isn't the greatest but shows you the differences and then you just email him to order. If you have any questions about them I should be able to answer them as well. He shipped them on weds night and I got them Saturday morning which was impressive for 5 bucks
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galbrecht71*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> *I was looking to do something kinda between the stock led fans through the mesh and yours. I want it to be noticeable but not so bright your eye is drawn away from the looks of the case itself. You gotta admit, it looks good enough without the work of the extra lighting.*
> 
> 
> 
> *My Answer would be use These*
> 
> *Cooler Master SickleFlow 120 R4-L2R-20AR-R1 120mm Silent operation Red LED case fan*
> 
> Another thought... the corsair water kits... can you remove the hoses for routing purposes or is it designed to be permanent?
Click to expand...


*They are made to be put on permanent. The way you work around that is you Slice past the Nipples and then gently cut the rubber off of the nipple by slicing a razor 3 Quarters in to the hose and then peel it off the Nipple. Replace with the same hose and hose clamps or new hose and Reservoir and clamps. buts yea.. They are not easy to brake down. There are a number of videos about breaking down the H-50 on You tube. The other Corsair models are all based on the same engineering so check H-50 Mods for the best How To's*


----------



## unimatrixzero

That's a really nice board and very well insolated. Only problem is not enough memory Slots. Need four more.


----------



## justinwebb

what would you need more memory for though lol i have 16gb now and do lots of video editing work and photo editing and have never even gotten close to using 8 of that. Even with some of the systems maxing out at 32 or 64 gigs there is no reason for all of that. Just curious why you would need so many that 4 wouldn't suffice?


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> what would you need more memory for though lol i have 16gb now and do lots of video editing work and photo editing and have never even gotten close to using 8 of that. Even with some of the systems maxing out at 32 or 64 gigs there is no reason for all of that. Just curious why you would need so many that 4 wouldn't suffice?


So true. I bought 16gb and now I have 12gb of memory looking for something to do. I think I'll uninstall two sticks and push my overclock. Besides, there's no reason why just four memory slots won't work. If you're spending that kind of money on a motherboard than you can afford four 8gb sticks of RAM.


----------



## unimatrixzero

I only have 16 gigs on my AsRock 2011 ... LOL







I do video editing so my board will help alot to compile the video and the memory can be used as Cache on some of the 2011 Boards.


----------



## LegendMask

OK Guys just for future reference (in 3-4 months) I wanna install a water cooling into my case and its gonna be for the first time, so Im wondering what are your suggestion considering the following things

- I wanna do it for the fun of it and experience.
- Im not a gamer however Im gonna overclock the *toooot* out of my components then bring them a couple steps back just to keep it cool
- Looks nice in the case with all the glow stuff
- I wanna cool the CPU and the GPU (open for suggestions).
- prefer rad to be installed inside the case
- the bigger the rad the better
- my components are:

CPU AMD 965 C3
GPU havent decided yet but mostly its either HD 6970 or HD 6950
Mobo Asus M5A99x Evo
Memory 16GB Corsair DDR3
PSU 650W mostly gonna have to upgrade it to 850W unless I need more than 850W please let me know.

Sound Level> Performance>Looks

looking forward for your suggestions


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> You're welcome Rogue. A couple tips when using IBT. Watch your hard faults in the resource manager, if you are getting more than 100 faults/sec then your memory isn't stable. The other thing you want to look at is your GFlops in IBT, you want them all with in 1 GFlop. Constancy equals stable. Voltage plays a big part in this, too much it all goes out of wack, the same with too little voltage. I discovered this trying to get my crappy i5 750 to 4.0Ghz. One other thing, don't feel bad if you can't get your OC to what others do, I have noticed my voltage hungry i5 750 running at 3.8 Ghz out performs most 750's running at 4.0Ghz+ I chalk that up to making sure it's as close to 100% stable as possible. I know there other ways to skin a cat, but this is how I do it. I would love to here how others test their OC's and what you do to make you feel all warm and fussy about OC'ing. This is coming for a person that has had to reinstall window because his OC killed his OS.


I've come to my conclusion...







I'm running into a heat wall...







I think it's time to go Liquid. Nothing major,
just an H80 to see if I can take her to the 4.0Ghz mark... 'STABLE'
I'll post up my Load Temp's after I run some test's to heat this baby up...







which really isn't that hot!!!!
I'm still only on a dual-core... Once I can run through one of my gaming spree's and have my rig run a normal day
at 4.0Ghz for 24hour's with out a hick-up; that's when my 'SCOUT' will go into retirement.. (wife take's owner-ship)








I'm going to throw that Phenom II 975 into the 'SCOUT'; so at least my wife will have '4' core's to do her work.








I can hit 4023.12Mhz & sit Idle all day long...







As long as I don't touch her...LOL















Only then will my 'TROOPER' be worked on & become my main rig....









Average O.C. at Idle temps'......


Two hour's of UT3-2007, maxed, 10 min's of Orthos, 45 sec's of 'ITB.... LOL One crazy way to send up the heat . I think my core's
were playing, 'Tug-of-War'!!!! LOL


----------



## ModelersBrand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I love it ... # of LEDs per inch beats my by 6 led per cut 3 inch cut. Awesome.. I need a source I want to put this in the Lighting post. Please.*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Where do I get these LED's!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> DMN those red LEDs would look good in my RIG. I was going to get a Storm Trooper but at the last second decided to keep my HAF X.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Where did you get them?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> I'm still really interested to see where you got those lighting strips.. Brothers tell each other things.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> www.modelersbrand.com
> I ordered from that site, great guy gave me tons of pointers and recommended things. I would say go with the regular double density led's as they work the best. His website isn't the greatest but shows you the differences and then you just email him to order. If you have any questions about them I should be able to answer them as well. He shipped them on weds night and I got them Saturday morning which was impressive for 5 bucks


Hey all, I'm Tom of Modeler's Brand Hobby Supplies, where Justin got the LED strips for his case. They are freaking sweet as mentioned and kick the pants off of anything you'll find at a place like Pep boys.

The advertising restrictions in the TOS, prevent me from directly answering many of the questions you folks must have such as LED stats, costs, quantities and so on. I am informed by a moderator that I can direct any questions off the board with no problems so that I stay on the legit side of the TOS here.

*I am limited to 2 pm's per day it seems, so email is the better option for immediate replies.*
If I understand it right, I think I can safely say you can send questions to: [email protected]

In the next week or so, I'm going to do up my own case and will post that somewhere here. I've also lit up my Makerbot 3d printer to nice effect. I can create a post showing that off as well. Also the TOS doesn't prevent any of you from giving each other details about my LED strips, it just prevents me until I can get myself an artisan setup here to serve you all better.

Thanks for the compliments!
Best,
Tom


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModelersBrand*
> 
> Hey all, I'm Tom of Modeler's Brand Hobby Supplies, where Justin got the LED strips for his case. They are freaking sweet as mentioned and kick the pants off of anything you'll find at a place like Pep boys.
> The advertising restrictions in the TOS, prevent me from directly answering many of the questions you folks must have such as LED stats, costs, quantities and so on. I am informed by a moderator that I can direct any questions off the board with no problems so that I stay on the legit side of the TOS here. I am limited to 2 pm's per day it seems, so email is the better option. If I understand it right, I think I can safely say you can send me questions at [email protected]
> In the next week or so, I'm going to do up my own case and will post that somewhere here. I've also lit up my Makerbot 3d printer to nice effect. I can create a post showing that off as well. Also the TOS doesn't prevent any of you from giving each other details about my LED strips, it just prevents me until I can get myself an artisan setup here to serve you all better.
> Thanks for the compliments!
> Best,
> Tom


'Tom'.. Rogue1266 here







. I would just like to say 'Thanks' for stopping in and to give you a warm 'Welcome'







on the behalf of 'CMSTC' as well as to say Thank's for placing your first post at 'OCN' & with the 'CMSTC' ... Lot's of our Trooper's here are quit interested in those LED's...







As well as me sir. Took your E-mail down & will be getting in touch with you hopefully in the near future!!!








Thanks Again Tom. It is well appreciated....
Sorry for the edit:
As 'Unimatrixzero' ( Club Founder ) stated. It would be great if you post at our 'Brother Thread', The 'CMSSC' << 'Click'


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegendMask*
> 
> OK Guys just for future reference (in 3-4 months) I wanna install a water cooling into my case and its gonna be for the first time, so Im wondering what are your suggestion considering the following things
> 
> - I wanna do it for the fun of it and experience.
> - Im not a gamer however Im gonna overclock the *toooot* out of my components then bring them a couple steps back just to keep it cool
> - Looks nice in the case with all the glow stuff
> - I wanna cool the CPU and the GPU (open for suggestions).
> - prefer rad to be installed inside the case
> - the bigger the rad the better
> - my components are:
> 
> CPU AMD 965 C3
> GPU havent decided yet but mostly its either HD 6970 or HD 6950
> Mobo Asus M5A99x Evo
> Memory 16GB Corsair DDR3
> PSU 650W mostly gonna have to upgrade it to 850W unless I need more than 850W please let me know.
> 
> Sound Level> Performance>Looks
> 
> looking forward for your suggestions


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModelersBrand*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I love it ... # of LEDs per inch beats my by 6 led per cut 3 inch cut. Awesome.. I need a source I want to put this in the Lighting post. Please.*
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Where do I get these LED's!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> DMN those red LEDs would look good in my RIG. I was going to get a Storm Trooper but at the last second decided to keep my HAF X.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Where did you get them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> I'm still really interested to see where you got those lighting strips.. Brothers tell each other things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> www.modelersbrand.com
> I ordered from that site, great guy gave me tons of pointers and recommended things. I would say go with the regular double density led's as they work the best. His website isn't the greatest but shows you the differences and then you just email him to order. If you have any questions about them I should be able to answer them as well. He shipped them on weds night and I got them Saturday morning which was impressive for 5 bucks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey all, I'm Tom of Modeler's Brand Hobby Supplies, where Justin got the LED strips for his case. They are freaking sweet as mentioned and kick the pants off of anything you'll find at a place like Pep boys.
> 
> The advertising restrictions in the TOS, prevent me from directly answering many of the questions you folks must have such as LED stats, costs, quantities and so on. I am informed by a moderator that I can direct any questions off the board with no problems so that I stay on the legit side of the TOS here. I am limited to 2 pm's per day it seems, so email is the better option. If I understand it right, I think I can safely say you can send me questions at [email protected]
> 
> In the next week or so, I'm going to do up my own case and will post that somewhere here. I've also lit up my Makerbot 3d printer to nice effect. I can create a post showing that off as well. Also the TOS doesn't prevent any of you from giving each other details about my LED strips, it just prevents me until I can get myself an artisan setup here to serve you all better.
> 
> Thanks for the compliments!
> Best,
> Tom
Click to expand...

Thanks Tom ... You are the CMSTC Lighting Tech. YOU ARE A TROOPER. OFFICALLY. Also post on the CM Strorm Scout club.


----------



## Boomstick68

Finally received my Cooler Master Excalibur 120mm fan. I like it. Moves a good amount of air and is quiet. On top of that, it looks pretty cool. I also finally added a 50mm fan to the thermal armor on the Sabertooth. I'm disappointed that ASUS did not include this.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegendMask*
> 
> OK Guys just for future reference (in 3-4 months) I wanna install a water cooling into my case and its gonna be for the first time, so Im wondering what are your suggestion considering the following things
> 
> - I wanna do it for the fun of it and experience.
> - Im not a gamer however Im gonna overclock the *toooot* out of my components then bring them a couple steps back just to keep it cool
> - Looks nice in the case with all the glow stuff
> - I wanna cool the CPU and the GPU (open for suggestions).
> - prefer rad to be installed inside the case
> - the bigger the rad the better
> - my components are:
> 
> CPU AMD 965 C3
> GPU havent decided yet but mostly its either HD 6970 or HD 6950
> Mobo Asus M5A99x Evo
> Memory 16GB Corsair DDR3
> PSU 650W mostly gonna have to upgrade it to 850W unless I need more than 850W please let me know.
> 
> Sound Level> Performance>Looks
> 
> looking forward for your suggestions


I would suggest an H-100 or H-80, they are perfect for this rig. I use the 100 and it works great. Not a problem.. IF you want to go custom you can but you will have to scout your parts and let us know what you want to do and we will give the advise then on that.... Everything is different with the Custom Stuff..


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModelersBrand*
> 
> Hey all, I'm Tom of Modeler's Brand Hobby Supplies, where Justin got the LED strips for his case. They are freaking sweet as mentioned and kick the pants off of anything you'll find at a place like Pep boys.
> The advertising restrictions in the TOS, prevent me from directly answering many of the questions you folks must have such as LED stats, costs, quantities and so on. I am informed by a moderator that I can direct any questions off the board with no problems so that I stay on the legit side of the TOS here. I am limited to 2 pm's per day it seems, so email is the better option. If I understand it right, I think I can safely say you can send me questions at [email protected]
> In the next week or so, I'm going to do up my own case and will post that somewhere here. I've also lit up my Makerbot 3d printer to nice effect. I can create a post showing that off as well. Also the TOS doesn't prevent any of you from giving each other details about my LED strips, it just prevents me until I can get myself an artisan setup here to serve you all better.
> Thanks for the compliments!
> Best,
> Tom


Howdy. What would you recommend to someone wanting to light up behind a wall mounted LCD TV?


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> I would suggest an H-100 or H-80, they are perfect for this rig. I use it and it works great. Not a problem.. IF you want to go custom you can but you will have to scout your parts and let us know what you want to do and we will give the advise then on that.... Everything is different with the Custom Stuff..


I ran into a slight problem on my H60. After replacing a fan the screw holes were totally stripped out. I had to use an oversized screw and drill out the holes on the fan housing. I was going to upgrade to the H100 but now I'm not sure about the quality of materials of the Corsair compact coolers. I may try the Antec Kuhler 920 instead or one of the Swiftech Edge kits.


----------



## mikeymop

I recently bought the Trooper and everythings set up. The fan wiring is different than that of the Scout case so I was a little confused in the beginning.

The two molex for the back fans I plugged into the Molex on my PSU, and all the little two pin and three pin connections were connected already... except for one. Theres one male 2 pin fan connector in the back of the case that doesn't have a plug to go into.

When I turn on my computer the fans, speeds and leds all work fine. However, every other time I turn on my computer the fans will work flawlessly, then the next time none of the LEDS will be on, and only the back exhaust fan will be spinning. It's really odd because it happens every other boot. Does anyone know what i should do with the extra 2-pin plug, or why it's working flawlessly half of the time?


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> Finally received my Cooler Master Excalibur 120mm fan. I like it. Moves a good amount of air and is quiet. On top of that, it looks pretty cool. I also finally added a 50mm fan to the thermal armor on the Sabertooth. I'm disappointed that ASUS did not include this.


hey man, the template on your saber and asus card. did they come with that or did you add it.(im talking about how your components are hid)
because you cant see all of the board and card. its looks clean

the best looking parts of our cards are always upside down


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> hey man, the template on your saber and asus card. did they come with that or did you add it.(im talking about how your components are hid)
> because you cant see all of the board and card. its looks clean
> the best looking parts of our cards are always upside down


Yes, probably the reason I choose both. If I were you I'd go with the ASUS 7900 series with this cooler. They are hands down the baddest looking graphics card on the planet. Can't wait to throw another 570 in there. Oh, the thermal guard on the motherboard is removable.


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> Yes, probably the reason I choose both. If I were you I'd go with the ASUS 7900 series with this cooler. They are hands down the baddest looking graphics card on the planet. Can't wait to throw another 570 in there. Oh, the thermal guard on the motherboard is removable.


that is my plan, im going to xfire 7970s
i really like the saber board, but i keep looking at the rampage


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegendMask*
> 
> OK Guys just for future reference (in 3-4 months) I wanna install a water cooling into my case and its gonna be for the first time, so Im wondering what are your suggestion considering the following things
> 
> - I wanna do it for the fun of it and experience.
> - Im not a gamer however Im gonna overclock the *toooot* out of my components then bring them a couple steps back just to keep it cool
> - Looks nice in the case with all the glow stuff
> - I wanna cool the CPU and the GPU (open for suggestions).
> - prefer rad to be installed inside the case
> - the bigger the rad the better
> - my components are:
> 
> CPU AMD 965 C3
> GPU havent decided yet but mostly its either HD 6970 or HD 6950
> Mobo Asus M5A99x Evo
> Memory 16GB Corsair DDR3
> PSU 650W mostly gonna have to upgrade it to 850W unless I need more than 850W please let me know.
> 
> Sound Level> Performance>Looks
> 
> looking forward for your suggestions


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> You're welcome Rogue. A couple tips when using IBT. Watch your hard faults in the resource manager, if you are getting more than 100 faults/sec then your memory isn't stable. The other thing you want to look at is your GFlops in IBT, you want them all with in 1 GFlop. Constancy equals stable. Voltage plays a big part in this, too much it all goes out of wack, the same with too little voltage. I discovered this trying to get my crappy i5 750 to 4.0Ghz. One other thing, don't feel bad if you can't get your OC to what others do, I have noticed my voltage hungry i5 750 running at 3.8 Ghz out performs most 750's running at 4.0Ghz+ I chalk that up to making sure it's as close to 100% stable as possible. I know there other ways to skin a cat, but this is how I do it. I would love to here how others test their OC's and what you do to make you feel all warm and fussy about OC'ing. This is coming for a person that has had to reinstall window because his OC killed his OS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've come to my conclusion...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running into a heat wall...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's time to go Liquid. Nothing major,
> just an H80 to see if I can take her to the 4.0Ghz mark... 'STABLE'
> I'll post up my Load Temp's after I run some test's to heat this baby up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which really isn't that hot!!!!
> I'm still only on a dual-core... Once I can run through one of my gaming spree's and have my rig run a normal day
> at 4.0Ghz for 24hour's with out a hick-up; that's when my 'SCOUT' will go into retirement.. (wife take's owner-ship)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to throw that Phenom II 975 into the 'SCOUT'; so at least my wife will have '4' core's to do her work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can hit 4023.12Mhz & sit Idle all day long...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as I don't touch her...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only then will my 'TROOPER' be worked on & become my main rig....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Average O.C. at Idle temps'......
Click to expand...

I'm a big fan of the XSPC Rasa kits.


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> that is my plan, im going to xfire 7970s
> i really like the saber board, but i keep looking at the rampage


Yeah, I thought about the rampage series, but, I thought they were a bit too "juvenile" for me. The Sabertooth's look more for the serious "adult" enthusiast.







J/K I just like the military look.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeymop*
> 
> I recently bought the Trooper and everythings set up. The fan wiring is different than that of the Scout case so I was a little confused in the beginning.
> 
> The two molex for the back fans I plugged into the Molex on my PSU, and all the little two pin and three pin connections were connected already... except for one. Theres one male 2 pin fan connector in the back of the case that doesn't have a plug to go into.
> 
> When I turn on my computer the fans, speeds and leds all work fine. However, every other time I turn on my computer the fans will work flawlessly, then the next time none of the LEDS will be on, and only the back exhaust fan will be spinning. It's really odd because it happens every other boot. Does anyone know what i should do with the extra 2-pin plug, or why it's working flawlessly half of the time?


*Flip Flop Curcuits work that way. one on one off. you may have a bad controller. I would suggest testing your molex to the controler but it sounds electronic and not a mechanical fault. If it is the control panel see if you can contact a rep on the problem and get them to send you a controller cheap if not free. If not.. Holler.. And Join up. We can help our brother*


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> Yes, probably the reason I choose both. If I were you I'd go with the ASUS 7900 series with this cooler. They are hands down the baddest looking graphics card on the planet. Can't wait to throw another 570 in there. Oh, the thermal guard on the motherboard is removable.
> 
> 
> 
> that is my plan, im going to xfire 7970s
> i really like the saber board, but i keep looking at the rampage
Click to expand...

Did Boomstick say that you were looking at a Sissy girley board.. LOL just kidding..

The Original Girlie Man..


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Did Boomstick say that you were looking at a Sissy girley board.. LOL just kidding..
> The Original Girlie Man..


That is disturbing


----------



## viperwolf

some new toys came in today


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> some new toys came in today


Ahhh, the fun begins. I will be using the Noctua fans for the MRAP mod.


----------



## viperwolf

After all the research i did on fans, the noctuas were raved about the most. then i watched test after test. it seemed every fan performed different in every test. at one point the sythe typhoons out performed the noctuas. the Gelids i bought were also highly recommended like the noctuas. all the test on them were really good. once i get them in the case i will tel everyone what my own personal opinion is. i dont understand why noctuas wont change or atleast give an option for different color. oh and just so you know, noctuas has an updated version of the p-12.

Im ordering the rampage tonight.
should i get windows 7 or wait for windows 8 <

im worried about the never ending bug problems windows have everytime they introduce a new software. why cant they just continue to improve the existing. they are just now getting windows 7 under control somewhat

and still looking for good set of psu wires. any suggestions or links would be great.

has anyone seen a rampage board in the trooper. they are really big boards. its called an extended ATX. but jeez those things will do anything you want.

next things to get is water cooling and ram.


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Hey VW... I got mine today too.. Still need two PSUs to make it work.. it wants two 8 Pin CPU Connectors.*


----------



## unimatrixzero

*I think you can still download the Windows 8 Preview.. But Windows 7 Priemium 64 can be got for 99.00. That's what I like to do.*


----------



## viperwolf

your board just looks happier









I have the PSU for the job i believe
XFX 1250

















unimatrix what do you want to overclock it to?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Hey VW... I got mine today too.. Still need two PSUs to make it work.. it wants two 8 Pin CPU Connectors.*


I think all my ATX/ESP PSU's came with 2 sets of the cpu 8 pin connectors.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> your board just looks happier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the PSU for the job i believe
> XFX 1250


oHHH ... I need two 8 Pin CPU Connectors.. I need to see if it is absolutely nessisary ... Knowing my luck I have to invest in another PSU


----------



## unimatrixzero

Yea.. My HX 1000.. I have two sets of wires for it. I can do it in my computer.. I just wanted to test the board first. But I guess I am going to just have to install and hold my breath.. I have to buy another 8 pin Extention before I can do that. So I am still on hold. This is an excercise in Patients for sure.


----------



## LegendMask

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> I would suggest an H-100 or H-80, they are perfect for this rig. I use the 100 and it works great. Not a problem.. IF you want to go custom you can but you will have to scout your parts and let us know what you want to do and we will give the advise then on that.... Everything is different with the Custom Stuff..


thanks for the response, actually I was talking about custom water cooling and im sorry I wasnt clear about it buddy.

I already have the Antec 920 liquid cooling on my CPU, however I wanna go the custom water cooling path, where I need to get the water pumps, res, cpu/gpu block all the good stuff









rep+


----------



## ledouague

Hello guys,

here is my contribution, didn't finish it yet











hope you'll like it


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledouague*
> 
> Hello guys,
> here is my contribution, didn't finish it yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you'll like it

















10/10

also check this out if interested


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> This is an excercise in *Patients* for sure.


What is this Patients thing you are talking about? Is it something like P90X? Get back on topic!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledouague*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> here is my contribution, didn't finish it yet
> 
> 
> 
> hope you'll like it


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> your board just looks happier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the PSU for the job i believe
> XFX 1250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unimatrix what do you want to overclock it to?


That PSU was made for the Trooper.


----------



## ModelersBrand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> 'Tom'.. Rogue1266 here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I would just like to say 'Thanks' for stopping in and to give you a warm 'Welcome'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the behalf of 'CMSTC' as well as to say Thank's for placing your first post at 'OCN' & with the 'CMSTC' ... Lot's of our Trooper's here are quit interested in those LED's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As well as me sir. Took your E-mail down & will be getting in touch with you hopefully in the near future!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Again Tom. It is well appreciated....
> Sorry for the edit:
> As 'Unimatrixzero' ( Club Founder ) stated. It would be great if you post at our 'Brother Thread', The 'CMSSC' << 'Click'


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Thanks Tom ... You are the CMSTC Lighting Tech. YOU ARE A TROOPER. OFFICALLY. Also post on the CM Strorm Scout club.


Thanks for the welcome, guys. I will post an intro over there soon. As this is only my second post at this forum, I'll be learning my way around here for awhile. So if I miss any questions or posts, please forgive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> Howdy. What would you recommend to someone wanting to light up behind a wall mounted LCD TV?


Off the top of my head, I can see three ways with LEDTape.
1. If the monitor/tv has some depth to it, you could attach the tape around the perimeter so that it is facing outwards (90° to the plane of the wall). Or if the wall mount allows, you could encircle that with a strip of LEDTape.

2. You could cut the Tape into four strips and set them in a square shape on the wall pointing towards the tv, or on the back of the tv facing the wall. That would involve ~14 solder points or so.

3. To conserve cost, you could just cut one strip and lay it on the back of the tv or wall or wall mount to give a basic glow.

The first two options presume you want an even glow around the tv. One or two strips wouldn't give an even glow on all four sides, but would give you a basic glow. Or if you want to get funky, you could do a different shape like a triangle behind the square tv. Let the imagination wander from there.

Power: LEDTape runs on 6v-12v DC. So while a usb port would have been wicked convenient, at 5v it's just below the minimum. 6v is dim, 12v is bright. You need about 20mA - 25mA of juice per 3 LEDs and this LEDTape has 3LED's per ~1" (~50mm). (I call it 'Double-Density' as most sources like pep boys and others have the 3-LED per TWO inch stuff.)

So, figure out the area to know how much length of LEDTape you need. Divide that into inches to know how much juice to run it. Throw a switch into the mix and you're rocking.

In addition to my case, here's another 'computer' mod I'll be doing... Internal computer lights are great when it's running. But what about when you need to get inside and quickly tweak the guts while it's powered down? That's why I'll be running a strip of white under my desk so I can see what's going on!

One other factor to consider is environment. Even the most tidy computer case gets dusty. For that reason, Smooth LEDTape is great as it is coated in a clear epoxy/acrylic and is easy to wipe down. For a place like under a desk, in a display cabinet of any kind or even on a wall, then Regular is a good choice. The LED's are exposed directly to the air, but dust is unlikely to collect in these situations, so it's not as much a concern. The Smooth epoxy coating does one other thing, it 'smooths' the light out for a more even glow. Just look at my current avatar. The bottom is what you'll find at a place like pep boys. Above that is Regular, then Smooth and then Ultra-Smooth at the top. What a difference, huh?

The OCN TOS prevents me from going into sales numbers, but technical questions I am free to answer. It's a fine line for me to tread until I can get an aritsan account. For further details, email me anytime as I am limited to two pm's per 24hrs here at OCN. [email protected]


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModelersBrand*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Thanks Tom ... You are the CMSTC Lighting Tech. YOU ARE A TROOPER. OFFICALLY. Also post on the CM Strorm Scout club.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome, guys. I will post an intro over there soon. As this is only my second post at this forum, I'll be learning my way around here for awhile. So if I miss any questions or posts, please forgive.
Click to expand...

You have one question over there already.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> I looked at modeler's website, but cant get a straight answer. Does he have white strips?


http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-club/24550#post_16526086


----------



## viperwolf

*legendMask* GOT MILK? lol that thing looks great! awesome work!
what size board is that?


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModelersBrand*
> 
> Thanks for the welcome, guys. I will post an intro over there soon. As this is only my second post at this forum, I'll be learning my way around here for awhile. So if I miss any questions or posts, please forgive.
> Off the top of my head, I can see three ways with LEDTape.
> 1. If the monitor/tv has some depth to it, you could attach the tape around the perimeter so that it is facing outwards (90° to the plane of the wall). Or if the wall mount allows, you could encircle that with a strip of LEDTape.
> 2. You could cut the Tape into four strips and set them in a square shape on the wall pointing towards the tv, or on the back of the tv facing the wall. That would involve ~14 solder points or so.
> 3. To conserve cost, you could just cut one strip and lay it on the back of the tv or wall or wall mount to give a basic glow.
> The first two options presume you want an even glow around the tv. One or two strips wouldn't give an even glow on all four sides, but would give you a basic glow. Or if you want to get funky, you could do a different shape like a triangle behind the square tv. Let the imagination wander from there.
> Power: LEDTape runs on 6v-12v DC. So while a usb port would have been wicked convenient, at 5v it's just below the minimum. 6v is dim, 12v is bright. You need about 20mA - 25mA of juice per 3 LEDs and this LEDTape has 3LED's per ~1" (~50mm). (I call it 'Double-Density' as most sources like pep boys and others have the 3-LED per TWO inch stuff.)
> So, figure out the area to know how much length of LEDTape you need. Divide that into inches to know how much juice to run it. Throw a switch into the mix and you're rocking.
> In addition to my case, here's another 'computer' mod I'll be doing... Internal computer lights are great when it's running. But what about when you need to get inside and quickly tweak the guts while it's powered down? That's why I'll be running a strip of white under my desk so I can see what's going on!
> One other factor to consider is environment. Even the most tidy computer case gets dusty. For that reason, Smooth LEDTape is great as it is coated in a clear epoxy/acrylic and is easy to wipe down. For a place like under a desk, in a display cabinet of any kind or even on a wall, then Regular is a good choice. The LED's are exposed directly to the air, but dust is unlikely to collect in these situations, so it's not as much a concern. The Smooth epoxy coating does one other thing, it 'smooths' the light out for a more even glow. Just look at my current avatar. The bottom is what you'll find at a place like pep boys. Above that is Regular, then Smooth and then Ultra-Smooth at the top. What a difference, huh?
> The OCN TOS prevents me from going into sales numbers, but technical questions I am free to answer. It's a fine line for me to tread until I can get an aritsan account. For further details, email me anytime as I am limited to two pm's per 24hrs here at OCN. [email protected]


Ah, damn. I thought I had it made by using my USB port on my TV. Anyway, thanks for the info.


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Hey Viper that P90X stuff works great man.. but I perfer the Regular P90's for my workouts.*




*Oh and that board is what we call the ATX-BFB Big Freekin Board.. Wow ledouague, Contributions can be sent to my house dude. That is one fine Build. I am so Impressed. Amazing.

Welcome to the Club Sir. We parked your Ferrari in a really good spot.. LOL*




*Again, I would like to thank Modlersbrand for his enthusiasm with the Club. I hope we are able to come to you on our lighting questions anytime..*


----------



## ModelersBrand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> Ah, damn. I thought I had it made by using my USB port on my TV. Anyway, thanks for the info.


Potentially, one could splice the power wires from two usb ports to make 10v. I don't know that level of electronics to 'know' if that's really possible. 5+5=10 and 10 is a nice number for led strip. What I also don't know is which wires are the power and which are the data in a usb cable. Don't give up on the idea, though. (or is usb 5.5v? 11v works nice too!)

Anyone here have an idea on how that might work? I figure wire the two pos leads together and the two negs together and solder those to the led strip pos and neg lines.


----------



## ModelersBrand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Again, I would like to thank Modlersbrand for his enthusiasm with the Club. I hope we are able to come to you on our lighting questions anytime..*


My humble knowledge is at the forums' disposal.


----------



## viperwolf

ok my *rampage 4 extreme (asus)* is on its way. i bought the BF3 version because it was only 10$ more. so what i want to do is give this(THE GAME) away to someone. I would prefer someone who cant afford the game and really wants it.However, i understand with the amount of money everyone give their PC, a 60$ game is not an issue. or *unimatrix* and *rogue* can figure out a creative way for winning the game. maybe a next purchaser of a trooper. or best looking build.

and i would send the game to them directly. any suggestions?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> ok my *rampage 4 extreme (asus)* is on its way. i bought the BF3 version because it was only 10$ more. so what i want to do is give this(THE GAME) away to someone. I would prefer someone who cant afford the game and really wants it.However, i understand with the amount of money everyone give their PC, a 60$ game is not an issue. or *unimatrix* and *rogue* can figure out a creative way for winning the game. maybe a next purchaser of a trooper. or best looking build.
> 
> and i would send the game to them directly. any suggestions?


How bout we give it a week and Maybe do a random generator for all the members. I don't have the game personally and I have been going in hock for the parts that i am doing now so I would love it myself.. but We can come up with a contest or a random drawing or something else.


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> How bout we give it a week and Maybe do a random generator for all the members. I don't have the game personally and I have been going in hock for the parts that i am doing now so I would love it myself.. but We can come up with a contest or a random drawing or something else.


Ill leave it up to you, if you really want it ill send it to you. alot of members already have it. well the ones that want it anyway. but if you would rather do the above. Im all for that also.
maybe some people can chime in on this.

oh and maybe a few that already have it can get a few games in with me......................boomstick..........................................skitz................................................im not saying any names though









and talking about budget, jeeeeez this is sucking some finances. but im going overboard on several things. i think in the end my weekest link will be my CPU. which i can live with hehe.


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Ill leave it up to you, if you really want it ill send it to you. alot of members already have it. well the ones that want it anyway. but if you would rather do the above. Im all for that also.
> maybe some people can chime in on this.
> oh and maybe a few that already have it can get a few games in with me......................boomstick..........................................skitz................................................im not saying any names though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and talking about budget, jeeeeez this is sucking some finances. but im going overboard on several things. i think in the end my weekest link will be my CPU. which i can live with hehe.


I'm really sucking at BF3 because I can't get enough gaming in. I don't have a headset right now but I'm up for a game. You can't put a budget on extreme kick ass!







Good god man, I just checked the price of your motherboard at Newegg. That's more than my mobo and cpu combined.


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> I'm really sucking at BF3 because I can't get enough gaming in. I don't have a headset right now but I'm up for a game. You can't put a budget on extreme kick ass!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good god man, I just checked the price of your motherboard at Newegg. That's more than my mobo and cpu combined.


yeah man, and im surely not bragging about my setup. not at all. in fact, its probably stupid. Im just excited about the build. and if in any way i have come across as bragging. i openly apologize for that to everyone. But everything i do i try get the best i can. its a bad bug in me. and honestly the weekest link in my set up will be me









Im up for game anytime buddy. im not very good but we can die with honor lol

Like for my ram, yeah im looking at
Dominator® GT with DHX Pro Connector - 1.5V 4x8gb *Quad* Channel DDR3 Memory Kit um yeah like i really need quad channel and 32gbs worth








however this will probably change, i just started research on memory soooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## unimatrixzero

Boom stick.. Buy a 12 volt psu and then plug it in and then use the 12 volt off there. Hide the psu behind the Tv.


http://ledaccentlights.net/store/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=34


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Boom stick.. Buy a 12 volt laptop psu and then plug it in and then use the 12 volt off there. Hide the psu behind the Tv.


Not sure what you mean. How do I connect the LED strip to the power supply?


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> yeah man, and im surely not bragging about my setup. not at all. in fact, its probably stupid. Im just excited about the build. and if in any way i have come across as bragging. i openly apologize for that to everyone. But everything i do i try get the best i can. its a bad bug in me. and honestly the weekest link in my set up will be me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im up for game anytime buddy. im not very good but we can die with honor lol
> Like for my ram, yeah im looking at
> Dominator® GT with DHX Pro Connector - 1.5V 4x8gb *Quad* Channel DDR3 Memory Kit um yeah like i really need quad channel and 32gbs worth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> however this will probably change, i just started research on memory soooooooooooooooooooooooo


Go for the 4x8. Won't hurt anything. No one brags here. Be proud of your creation. I am never envious of anyone's build. I come to this site to learn and to marvel at some great systems. And your system will soon be one to marvel. Looking forward to it. Oh and yes, this IS a sickness. I tell the wife that but she just says, "Well your ass better be making an appointment. "







Oh and to stay on topic, let me add:

TROOPERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> ok my *rampage 4 extreme (asus)* is on its way. i bought the BF3 version because it was only 10$ more. so what i want to do is give this(THE GAME) away to someone. I would prefer someone who cant afford the game and really wants it.However, i understand with the amount of money everyone give their PC, a 60$ game is not an issue. or *unimatrix* and *rogue* can figure out a creative way for winning the game. maybe a next purchaser of a trooper. or best looking build.
> and i would send the game to them directly. any suggestions?


Good Idea all around...







I'm in if you all don't mind....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> yeah man, and im surely not bragging about my setup. not at all. in fact, its probably stupid. Im just excited about the build. and if in any way i have come across as bragging. i openly apologize for that to everyone. But everything i do i try get the best i can. its a bad bug in me. and honestly the weekest link in my set up will be me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im up for game anytime buddy. im not very good but we can die with honor lol
> Like for my ram, yeah im looking at
> Dominator® GT with DHX Pro Connector - 1.5V 4x8gb *Quad* Channel DDR3 Memory Kit um yeah like i really need quad channel and 32gbs worth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> however this will probably change, i just started research on memory soooooooooooooooooooooooo


By all means brother... You are aloud to brag!!! but you won't even have to say a word Viper..
Your set-up is going to brag for you sir...







I was going to post the other day about that BF3 Ramp.
( It's funny, I looked at that BF3 board on the 'EGG' & told my-self, 'Now that's the mobo Viper should get )







Beautiful MoBo sir... Best of Luck, 'Mozel-tov'!!! You sure will have; as we all say: "G-D SPEED" with that baby!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> Go for the 4x8. Won't hurt anything. No one brags here. Be proud of your creation. I am never envious of anyone's build. I come to this site to learn and to marvel at some great systems. And your system will soon be one to marvel. Looking forward to it. Oh and yes, this IS a sickness. I tell the wife that but she just says, "Well your ass better be making an appointment. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and to stay on topic, let me add:
> TROOPERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


THE TRUTH HAS BEEN SPOKEN!!!!








'BOOM'; is that you brother... G-D Bless you sir... Show that hardware....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledouague*
> 
> Hello guys,
> here is my contribution, didn't finish it yet
> 
> hope you'll like it










Welcome sir.... & 'WOW'


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> Finally received my Cooler Master Excalibur 120mm fan. I like it. Moves a good amount of air and is quiet. On top of that, it looks pretty cool. I also finally added a 50mm fan to the thermal armor on the Sabertooth. I'm disappointed that ASUS did not include this.


Also, by-the-way 'Boomstick'; I been meaning to post on this!!!







SWEET.........................................................

Sorry







for the double post guys!


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Also, by-the-way 'Boomstick'; I been meaning to post on this!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SWEET.........................................................
> Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the double post guys!


Why thanks! Pales in comparison to a lot RIGs here but it's mine. It's a work in progress.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Boom stick.. Buy a 12 volt laptop psu and then plug it in and then use the 12 volt off there. Hide the psu behind the Tv.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what you mean. How do I connect the LED strip to the power supply?
Click to expand...

*You cut the end of the 12 DC Plug off and you manually tie in a switch and you light up the back of the TV everytime you hit the switch.. or you can get a LED Remote control Switch off Ebay for another Dime or two and have magic powers... Easy as Cake.

*


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> yeah man, and im surely not bragging about my setup. not at all. in fact, its probably stupid. Im just excited about the build. and if in any way i have come across as bragging. i openly apologize for that to everyone. But everything i do i try get the best i can. its a bad bug in me. and honestly the weekest link in my set up will be me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im up for game anytime buddy. im not very good but we can die with honor lol
> Like for my ram, yeah im looking at
> Dominator® GT with DHX Pro Connector - 1.5V 4x8gb *Quad* Channel DDR3 Memory Kit um yeah like i really need quad channel and 32gbs worth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> however this will probably change, i just started research on memory soooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> Go for the 4x8. Won't hurt anything. No one brags here. Be proud of your creation. I am never envious of anyone's build. I come to this site to learn and to marvel at some great systems. And your system will soon be one to marvel. Looking forward to it. Oh and yes, this IS a sickness. I tell the wife that but she just says, "Well your ass better be making an appointment. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and to stay on topic, let me add:
> 
> TROOPERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

I agree... Go for the sky. Its like when I played pool. I never played good unless I was up against a better opponent. It makes me Play better. Keep it up. Never Slow down for us. We will keep up. We will Holler if we need you to double back.


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *You cut the end of the 12 DC Plug off and you manually tie in a switch and you light up the back of the TV everytime you hit the switch.. or you can get a LED Remote control Switch off Ebay for another Dime or two and have magic powers... Easy as Cake.
> *


Gotcha! Yes! Remote magic powers!


----------



## ModelersBrand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> Gotcha! Yes! Remote magic powers!


I was thinking you were dead set on the usb option, so didn't mention the 12v wall wart. Which, if you aren't wiring it into a computer is the only other way than a battery to do it.

But yes, slice the end off the wall wart, solder pos to pos and neg to neg with a switch of whichever kind you like in the middle on one line or the other and you are rocking. I was thinking you wanted the convenience of the lights powering up with the tv at the same time, thus the usb. The good thing about a separate power is that you can turn the lights off and sit in a dark room for a movie.

I'll be carrying wall warts eventually, but not now. Before you hit a retailer, slum around a thrift store or yard sale for a wall wart. Pay a dollar instead of $10. You probably have one on hand, laying around from a defunct device! Old cd player, walkman, even an old external IDE case.

You would be looking for 9-12v DC output and ~500mA (or more) should be more than enough for ya. 9v-12v AC output works, but there is a subliminal flicker going on as the Alternating Current alternates its current. Its most obvious on video as the flicker is out of sync with the video frame rate. Look for DC output.

For switches, you can find motion switches, photo-voltaic so they go on when it gets dark, remote switches, and the good old fashioned on/off rocker or toggle or flip switches. Heck, plug it into one of those Clap-On Clap-Off switches! Imagination is the limit at that point. Or forget the switch and plug it into a power strip and use that switch to turn it on and off. Lots of possibilities.


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModelersBrand*
> 
> I was thinking you were dead set on the usb option, so didn't mention the 12v wall wart. Which, if you aren't wiring it into a computer is the only other way than a battery to do it.
> But yes, slice the end off the wall wart, solder pos to pos and neg to neg with a switch of whichever kind you like in the middle on one line or the other and you are rocking. I was thinking you wanted the convenience of the lights powering up with the tv at the same time, thus the usb. The good thing about a separate power is that you can turn the lights off and sit in a dark room for a movie.
> I'll be carrying wall warts eventually, but not now. Before you hit a retailer, slum around a thrift store or yard sale for a wall wart. Pay a dollar instead of $10. You probably have one on hand, laying around from a defunct device! Old cd player, walkman, even an old external IDE case.
> You would be looking for 9-12v DC output and ~500mA (or more) should be more than enough for ya. 9v-12v AC output works, but there is a subliminal flicker going on as the Alternating Current alternates its current. Its most obvious on video as the flicker is out of sync with the video frame rate. Look for DC output.
> For switches, you can find motion switches, photo-voltaic so they go on when it gets dark, remote switches, and the good old fashioned on/off rocker or toggle or flip switches. Heck, plug it into one of those Clap-On Clap-Off switches! Imagination is the limit at that point. Or forget the switch and plug it into a power strip and use that switch to turn it on and off. Lots of possibilities.


Easy squeezy.







I have tons of wall warts up in the attic. Always knew I would need them someday.


----------



## viperwolf

Boomstick, i have a power strip made by monster. it has a selected area on it, so when i turn my TV off everything in that strip shuts of completely. and when the TV is turned on. well it all comes on. and whats cool is you can choose what you want to come on and off with the TV. it also has permanent power sockets.

example

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Monster+-+PowerCenter+8-Outlet+Surge+Protector/9812645.p?id=1218177897445&skuId=9812645&st=monster%20surge%20protectors&cp=1&lp=5

these are great power strips btw. worth the investment

EDIT: and the strip also detects power from the TV. you just hit your power button your remote and it switches everything on


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Boomstick, i have a power strip made by monster. it has a selected area on it, so when i turn my TV off everything in that strip shuts of completely. and when the TV is turned on. well it all comes on. and whats cool is you can choose what you want to come on and off with the TV. it also has permanent power sockets.
> example
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Monster+-+PowerCenter+8-Outlet+Surge+Protector/9812645.p?id=1218177897445&skuId=9812645&st=monster%20surge%20protectors&cp=1&lp=5
> these are great power strips btw. worth the investment
> EDIT: and the strip also detects power from the TV. you just hit your power button your remote and it switches everything on


That's the ticket. Thank you guys!!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Boomstick, i have a power strip made by monster. it has a selected area on it, so when i turn my TV off everything in that strip shuts of completely. and when the TV is turned on. well it all comes on. and whats cool is you can choose what you want to come on and off with the TV. it also has permanent power sockets.
> example
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Monster+-+PowerCenter+8-Outlet+Surge+Protector/9812645.p?id=1218177897445&skuId=9812645&st=monster%20surge%20protectors&cp=1&lp=5
> these are great power strips btw. worth the investment
> EDIT: and the strip also detects power from the TV. you just hit your power button your remote and it switches everything on
> 
> 
> 
> That's the ticket. Thank you guys!!
Click to expand...

Nice Viper.. Great advice brother Trooper.


----------



## ModelersBrand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Boomstick, i have a power strip made by monster. it has a selected area on it, so when i turn my TV off everything in that strip shuts of completely. and when the TV is turned on. well it all comes on. and whats cool is you can choose what you want to come on and off with the TV. it also has permanent power sockets.
> example
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Monster+-+PowerCenter+8-Outlet+Surge+Protector/9812645.p?id=1218177897445&skuId=9812645&st=monster%20surge%20protectors&cp=1&lp=5
> these are great power strips btw. worth the investment
> EDIT: and the strip also detects power from the TV. you just hit your power button your remote and it switches everything on


What a profoundly useful idea! $80 is steep but I bet shopping/waiting on a sale will get a better price. I've got Computer 2 running my TV with a component stereo system. Turning it all on and off individually is a pain. This is my solution too!


----------



## unimatrixzero




----------



## ModelersBrand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


I'm all over that action! I was going for hand wired pots until now! Thanks!!!


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


How's it connect to the light strip?


----------



## unimatrixzero

you hook up the 12 volt Power converter to the Positive and Negitive of the Left side of the box.

You hook up the LEDs in series on the right side of the box. And your done.

Make sure you Polarity is correct with both sides or the LEDs will not light. Diodes are like ONE WAY streets. The Voltage can only travel in one direction.. So determine Positive and Neg before hooking the lights to the Right side of the box. Its that simple.


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> you hook up the 12 volt Power converter to the Positive and Negitive of the Left side of the box.
> You hook up the LEDs in series on the right side of the box. And your done.


Maybe if someone could show me a pic of how the light strip comes? Do we actually have to strip the ends of the light strip to get bare wire? Seems there should be an entire kit.


----------



## Zan30

Right guys i need your thought on were i thinking about placing the hard drive cage in the cm trooper.


----------



## unimatrixzero

IF you are Using SSDs then paste them on the back Mobo Wall .. How many big drives are you using.


----------



## Zan30

well thats were my ssd is now and i also have a normal hard drive at the back too were the fan exit is . but i want to put more hard drives in so i thought of that


----------



## unimatrixzero




----------



## Zan30

thats mine yea


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


Looks good. I need to install a real watercooling loop in mine. The compacts just don't cut it. NICE JOB!


----------



## Zan30

Yea what sort of help ??? yea thats mine it looks a wee bit different now.


----------



## unimatrixzero

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=130_314&sort=20a&page=2


----------



## Zan30

Just a small change remounted the rad better in the front with push/pull and changed the res to the other side


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> Looks good. I need to install a real watercooling loop in mine. The compacts just don't cut it. NICE JOB!


why are you saying that out loud. i dont want to research coolers lol


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zan30*
> 
> 
> 
> Just a small change remounted the rad better in the front with push/pull and changed the res to the other side


do you have a pic of the front? sorry for the double post


----------



## skitzab1

ill be doing a cooling part clear out sofa i know there is a pump .. 120x120 rad ..120x 240 rad .....rasa block

5 red led fans and 650w vga psu thats off the top of my head


----------



## Zan30

Here you go bud


----------



## HCore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zan30*
> 
> 
> 
> Just a small change remounted the rad better in the front with push/pull and changed the res to the other side


Zan30 that is just SIIIIIIIIIIIIICK!


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zan30*
> 
> Here you go bud


thank you man, now i understand lol, you have no room up front. very nice mod though.
maybe you could fit a couple in the top. not sure what you have up there. if you still have the 200mm it may help with cooling sense the air kinda tumbles around in that area


----------



## Zan30

nope cant do that got 2 120's up there as well tried them at he back of the motherboard tray and that is OK if are going to sick to a ssd & 1 hdd but the moment i need two hdd & my ssd to so this will just have to do until I come up with something


----------



## ModelersBrand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> How's it connect to the light strip?


LED Tape/strip has 2 contact points, + and -. You would solder wires to that and plug them into the dimmer appropriately. There are also No-Solder Clips for LEDTape. While the clips are snug, i you know how to solder, a solder joint will always be better.


----------



## TheNr24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *The Colonel's Choice
> Fan of the Month*
> 
> 
> Model R4-TMBB-18FK-R0
> 
> Dimension 120 x 120 x 25 mm
> 
> Speed (R.P.M.) 1800 R.P.M. 10%
> 
> Air Flow (CFM) 80.3 CFM 10%
> 
> Air pressure (mmH2O) 1.96 mmH2O
> 
> Noise Level 30.5 dBA
> 
> Bearing Type Barometric Ball Bearing
> 
> Fan Life Expectancy 100,000 hours
> 
> Voltage 12 V DC
> 
> Current (Ampere) 0.38A (0.5A MAX)
> 
> Power consumption 4.6W (6W MAX)
> 
> Weight 123.7 g
> 
> Connector 3-pin
> 
> Accessory Rubber screw x 4
> Metal screw x 4
> Rubber pad x 4
> Molex-to3 Pin adaptor x 1
> 
> Warranty 1 year
> 
> UPC Code 884102006814
> [/B]


Also having a slimmer design, would these maybe fit under the handle. That would make sense since it's also cooler master that makes them.


----------



## viperwolf

Hey guys, what do you suggest. should i get a fan controller? or can the controller in the trooper handle the load
4 x 6w (120mm)
1 x 1.2w (140)
1 x well im not sure what the 200mm fan is. and im not positive on the the watts of the other fans.

- also i have to think about the fans on the hydro cooling system. my mobo has about 8 4 pin pwm connectors( i have to research more on how many i want to use though)

so you have general idea, Ive been looking at fan controllers already and researching which is good and so on. but if i can ill run them off the existing controller. when idle ill run the fans at medium low and when i play a game ill run them at high. thats pretty simple.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNr24*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *The Colonel's Choice
> Fan of the Month*
> 
> 
> Model R4-TMBB-18FK-R0
> 
> Dimension 120 x 120 x 25 mm
> 
> Speed (R.P.M.) 1800 R.P.M. 10%
> 
> Air Flow (CFM) 80.3 CFM 10%
> 
> Air pressure (mmH2O) 1.96 mmH2O
> 
> Noise Level 30.5 dBA
> 
> Bearing Type Barometric Ball Bearing
> 
> Fan Life Expectancy 100,000 hours
> 
> Voltage 12 V DC
> 
> Current (Ampere) 0.38A (0.5A MAX)
> 
> Power consumption 4.6W (6W MAX)
> 
> Weight 123.7 g
> 
> Connector 3-pin
> 
> Accessory Rubber screw x 4
> Metal screw x 4
> Rubber pad x 4
> Molex-to3 Pin adaptor x 1
> 
> Warranty 1 year
> 
> UPC Code 884102006814
> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> Also having a slimmer design, would these maybe fit under the handle. That would make sense since it's also cooler master that makes them.
Click to expand...

Unfortunately The problem of the Handle is being addressed this coming week. I will be designing a HOT FIX for the Handle problem so a 120 Fan can fit under it. Stay tuned for details.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Hey guys, what do you suggest. should i get a fan controller? or can the controller in the trooper handle the load
> 4 x 6w (120mm)
> 1 x 1.2w (140)
> 1 x well im not sure what the 200mm fan is. and im not positive on the the watts of the other fans.
> 
> - also i have to think about the fans on the hydro cooling system. my mobo has about 8 4 pin pwm connectors( i have to research more on how many i want to use though)
> 
> so you have general idea, Ive been looking at fan controllers already and researching which is good and so on. but if i can ill run them off the existing controller. when idle ill run the fans at medium low and when i play a game ill run them at high. thats pretty simple.


*ViperWolf.. I would like to put my opinion in this one. I love the way this controller look in this Trooper Case.*

*The SENTRY MIX
50 WATTS PER CHANNEL*


http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/fan_control/sentry_mix

*The Sentry MESH
50 WATTS PER CHANNEL*


http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/fan_control/sentry_mesh

*The SUNBEAM REOBUS
30 WATTS PER CHANNEL*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811995075


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> *ViperWolf.. I would like to put my opinion in this one. I love the way this controller look in this Trooper Case.*
> *The SENTRY MIX*
> 
> http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/fan_control/sentry_mix
> *The Sentry MESH*


I think this looks sleek; Like it's made for the Trooper!!!








How much juice per channel on this controller, 'U' ????


----------



## justinwebb

The Web site says 50 watts per channel


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Yes... 50 Watts per channel.. That is why I went with that one.. It's a Huus



I got the Idea from one of our members. I don't remember which one but I saw it on his rig and it looks like it belongs on the case.
*


----------



## Devilguns

I Have the NZXT Mesh and I like it a lot, quality product. NZXT really supports their products too.


----------



## LegendMask

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zan30*
> 
> Here you go bud


really nice as I think this is the only way to have 360mm fat radiator on the Storm Trooper without any mod drilling or cutting on this great case. However Im wondering what are you gonna do about the optical drives?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devilguns*
> 
> I Have the NZXT Mesh and I like it a lot, quality product. NZXT really supports their products too.


Yeah those are nice fan controllers, I installed one fairly recently in my brothers 690 II Advanced Nvidia Edition case.

I see that you changed out the Power LED in there.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Thanks Devilguns....
*I was going through the pictures and couldn't find it.. That is such a nice controller.. And At 50 Watts per Channel, its a really good product too.

Rep Up







*


----------



## Devilguns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Yeah those are nice fan controllers, I installed one fairly recently in my brothers 690 II Advanced Nvidia Edition case.
> 
> I see that you changed out the Power LED in there.


There's a little bit of trickery involved there lol. I would have had no problems switching out the obnoxious white LED for a red one. But it would have involved removing the the switch sliders and I didn't know if the were glued on or pressed on. And I didn't want to break it trying to find out. So I cut back that little plastic light tube and put a red glass bead I picked up at a Michael's craft store and held it in place with a piece of heat shrink tube. This also got rid of that light spill behind those last two sliders that occurred too.


----------



## GoodInk

*Cooler Master 'Be A Part Of Our History' Giveaway!*



http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/20thanniversary/join.php

I just posted this on the CM Scout Club and thought I would share. Very cool website, I only saw a couple Scouts and they didn't look like they where from here. I did see a Trooper from the CMSTC, the one with the painted red mesh on top and a custom painted Sniper that Fannblade gave away.

Speaking of sharing, Branish one of our members over there found this site.

Request Parts from Cooler Master
http://coolermaster-usa.com/partrequest.php


----------



## _REAPER_

I will be getting my Brother this case I was going to get him a HAF X but this thread inspired me to get him something new.


----------



## Rogue1266

Gamer's EYEWEAR...


GUNNARS GAMING EYEWEAR
http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/756416/width/600/height/180/flags/








http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/756417/width/600/height/267/flags/








ROGUE'S GUNNARS


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I will be getting my Brother this case I was going to get him a HAF X but this thread inspired me to get him something new.


Cool.. Glad to help.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> *Cooler Master 'Be A Part Of Our History' Giveaway!*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/20thanniversary/join.php
> 
> I just posted this on the CM Scout Club and thought I would share. Very cool website, I only saw a couple Scouts and they didn't look like they where from here. I did see a Trooper from the CMSTC, the one with the painted red mesh on top and a custom painted Sniper that Fannblade gave away.
> 
> Speaking of sharing, Branish one of our members over there found this site.
> 
> Request Parts from Cooler Master
> http://coolermaster-usa.com/partrequest.php


Yea.. I joined it. I put up Dad's Cooler Master Storm Scout.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Gamer's EYEWEAR...
> 
> 
> GUNNARS GAMING EYEWEAR
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/756416/width/600/height/180/flags/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/756417/width/600/height/267/flags/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROGUE'S GUNNARS


Love the GEAR. You are the Man Rogue.


----------



## Zan30

Hi bud had to do a small amount of drilling and cutting to get the rad in the front. and the optical drives i don't use them anyway i think there ugly .


----------



## viperwolf

thank you for the idea on the controller. Ive been researching several, and the few i like have mixed reviews. Im considering making my own. but ill continue with the research. i Like the option of temp sensors on some, but after thinking about it. my mobo will monitor everything anyway. and i take it, that the coolermaster fan controller will not handle the load. i actually like it, its simple and easy.

Speaking of that, the board was shipped from the California location,







my Memphis location spoiled me lol however the board is now here in town so i may get it today. which means......................................................BF3 copy. have you figured out what you want to do. I think maybe the random drawing is good and fare. But only people who do not have the game, and actually want it. thats right, ill be looking for you on the battlefield lol







then you can kill me because im no that good









BTW, those gelid fans i bought. they are amazing. silent and push alot of air. the noctua is actually a little louder/ BUT i have the 140mm noctua.
here are the specs on the gelids

Air flow-128.6
bearing-nanoflux bearing
cable length-500mm
connector-4pin
fan speed-600 to1800
dba-10 to 26.8
static pressure-2.66

other notes-pwm control and detachable blades for cleaning.


----------



## GoodInk

I like the Sunbeam Rheosmart controller, it takes the pwm signal from the CPU header and you can control all your fans with it even if they are not pwm. 30watts per channel too. Comes in a 3 or 6 controller designs. LED's are red under pwm control and green under manual control.



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811995075


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> thank you for the idea on the controller. Ive been researching several, and the few i like have mixed reviews. Im considering making my own. but ill continue with the research. i Like the option of temp sensors on some, but after thinking about it. my mobo will monitor everything anyway. and i take it, that the coolermaster fan controller will not handle the load. i actually like it, its simple and easy.
> Speaking of that, the board was shipped from the California location,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Memphis location spoiled me lol however the board is now here in town so i may get it today. which means......................................................BF3 copy. have you figured out what you want to do. I think maybe the random drawing is good and fare. But only people who do not have the game, and actually want it. thats right, ill be looking for you on the battlefield lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then you can kill me because im no that good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, those gelid fans i bought. they are amazing. silent and push alot of air. the noctua is actually a little louder/ BUT i have the 140mm noctua.
> here are the specs on the gelids
> Air flow-128.6
> bearing-nanoflux bearing
> cable length-500mm
> connector-4pin
> fan speed-600 to1800
> dba-10 to 26.8
> static pressure-2.66
> other notes-pwm control and detachable blades for cleaning.


I hear you about Newegg shipping. I'm close to the Jersey warehouse so I usually get stuff the next day. But , there is the occasional agony of waiting to receive from the Cali warehouse.


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I like the Sunbeam Rheosmart controller, it takes the pwm signal from the CPU header and you can control all your fans with it even if they are not pwm. 30watts per channel too. Comes in a 3 or 6 controller designs. LED's are red under pwm control and green under manual control.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811995075


yes i checked that one out also. also researched the lamptrons and zaleman, nzxt,scythe,aero cool, and so on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> I hear you about Newegg shipping. I'm close to the Jersey warehouse so I usually get stuff the next day. But , there is the occasional agony of waiting to receive from the Cali warehouse.


i know. i was use to one day turnaround.

02/25/2012 07:20:00 ARRIVAL SCAN _CLARKSVILLE, TN, US <===== means its sitting at UPS here in town








02/25/2012 04:27:00 DEPARTURE SCAN_ LOUISVILLE, KY, US
02/25/2012 01:02:00 LOCATION SCAN _LOUISVILLE, KY, US
02/25/2012 00:43:00 UNLOAD SCAN_ LOUISVILLE, KY, US
02/24/2012 23:26:00 ARRIVAL SCAN _LOUISVILLE, KY, US
*02/24/2012 22:17:00* DEPARTURE SCAN_ WEST COLUMBIA, SC, US
02/24/2012 12:45:00 LOCATION SCAN _WEST COLUMBIA, SC, US
02/23/2012 13:36:00 UNLOAD SCAN_ WEST COLUMBIA, SC, US
*02/23/2012 13:30:00* ARRIVAL SCAN _WEST COLUMBIA, SC, US
02/23/2012 06:42:00 DEPARTURE SCAN_ ONTARIO, CA, US
02/23/2012 01:00:00 LOCATION SCAN _ONTARIO, CA, US
02/22/2012 22:09:00 ARRIVAL SCAN_ ONTARIO, CA, US
02/22/2012 21:24:00 DEPARTURE SCAN _BALDWIN PARK, CA, US
02/22/2012 13:23:00 ORIGIN SCAN_ BALDWIN PARK, CA, US
02/22/2012 23:24:12 BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED[M]


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> yes i checked that one out also. also researched the lamptrons and zaleman, nzxt,scythe,aero cool, and so on.
> i know. i was use to one day turnaround.
> 02/25/2012 07:20:00 ARRIVAL SCAN _CLARKSVILLE, TN, US <===== means its sitting at UPS here in town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 02/25/2012 04:27:00 DEPARTURE SCAN_ LOUISVILLE, KY, US
> 02/25/2012 01:02:00 LOCATION SCAN _LOUISVILLE, KY, US
> 02/25/2012 00:43:00 UNLOAD SCAN_ LOUISVILLE, KY, US
> 02/24/2012 23:26:00 ARRIVAL SCAN _LOUISVILLE, KY, US
> *02/24/2012 22:17:00* DEPARTURE SCAN_ WEST COLUMBIA, SC, US
> 02/24/2012 12:45:00 LOCATION SCAN _WEST COLUMBIA, SC, US
> 02/23/2012 13:36:00 UNLOAD SCAN_ WEST COLUMBIA, SC, US
> *02/23/2012 13:30:00* ARRIVAL SCAN _WEST COLUMBIA, SC, US
> 02/23/2012 06:42:00 DEPARTURE SCAN_ ONTARIO, CA, US
> 02/23/2012 01:00:00 LOCATION SCAN _ONTARIO, CA, US
> 02/22/2012 22:09:00 ARRIVAL SCAN_ ONTARIO, CA, US
> 02/22/2012 21:24:00 DEPARTURE SCAN _BALDWIN PARK, CA, US
> 02/22/2012 13:23:00 ORIGIN SCAN_ BALDWIN PARK, CA, US
> 02/22/2012 23:24:12 BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED[M]


Ah, you're at Campbell? We need to hook up, I'll be visiting my son in April. He's with the 506th, 1-61 CAVS.


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> Ah, you're at Campbell? We need to hook up, I'll be visiting my son in April. He's with the 506th, 1-61 CAVS.


ofcourse, we can all grab dinner somewhere one night.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I like the Sunbeam Rheosmart controller, it takes the pwm signal from the CPU header and you can control all your fans with it even if they are not pwm. 30watts per channel too. Comes in a 3 or 6 controller designs. LED's are red under pwm control and green under manual control.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811995075


Nice fan controller as I have one installed on my 690 II Advanced, but you have to use the screws to mount this unit as the tooless is useless with this one.

Photo below: Q6600


----------



## unimatrixzero

MODELLERS BRAND

VIDEO TUTORIAL FOR CASE LIGHTING.


----------



## viperwolf

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^somebody had one to many


----------



## justinwebb

so worked a little bit on the top this weekend got it all wired up, had to do some minor cuting in the top to ensure the strips fit perfectly so they would create a glow and the strips not be seen at all. I think I succeeded as with it on it isnt crazy bright just a backlighting as the front is and none of the strips can be seen at any angle.

Took some pics of the top after I had it completed, had to cut little tunnels almost in each plastic tab for the strip to run though and ran all the wires super neat so they couldnt be seen. (this first set of pics is from my iphone so the red in the pics isnt near how red they actually are)









































Here are some pics with the cover on the computer it adds a nice glow through the top without shining out of the grills (these are much better pics from my DSLR showing the true red)









































let me know what you think!


----------



## Devilguns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> so worked a little bit on the top this weekend got it all wired up, had to do some minor cuting in the top to ensure the strips fit perfectly so they would create a glow and the strips not be seen at all. I think I succeeded as with it on it isnt crazy bright just a backlighting as the front is and none of the strips can be seen at any angle.
> Took some pics of the top after I had it completed, had to cut little tunnels almost in each plastic tab for the strip to run though and ran all the wires super neat so they couldnt be seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me know what you think!


Very nice! I like the way that looks a lot!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> Here are some pics with the cover on the computer it adds a nice glow through the top without shining out of the grills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me know what you think!


Wooow! That is really red in the pics, do it look like that in person? I just ordered some red and cool white for my Lian Li. I can't wait for it to get here. Modeler shipped it same day as payment was received. Thanks for sharing where you got them


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Wooow! That is really red in the pics, do it look like that in person? I just ordered some red and cool white for my Lian Li. I can't wait for it to get here. Modeler shipped it same day as payment was received. Thanks for sharing where you got them


yep they are a deep red and that is no flash just a regular pic, and I'm glad you ordered from modelers brand too as he is a great guy! You wont be disappointed. Just took some thinking on how to get it all lined up right in order to hide all the lights


----------



## remorseless

how to guide for the leds?


----------



## ModelersBrand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remorseless*
> 
> how to guide for the leds?


I pix and vids of my installation process over here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1220167/first-mod-ever


----------



## viperwolf

Nice work justin, you should make a HOW TO for the way you installed these. it would also give modeler a little more exposure. Good work man









Hey Modeler, can you connect a dimmer to the leds?


----------



## ModelersBrand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Nice work justin, you should make a HOW TO for the way you installed these. it would also give modeler a little more exposure. Good work man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Modeler, can you connect a dimmer to the leds?


That is a really sweet case Justin made for himself, eh?

Viper, in fact I've just picked up a bunch or pots for doing exactly that! They're on my to do tests list. I can push that to the top of my list though for ya.


----------



## unimatrixzero

I desperately needed pictures of the underside of the Topper... THANKS FOR THAT...



The Pictures are awesome and the glow is What can I say..... Electric !!!


----------



## Boomstick68

That looks nice. BTW, my mom called and told me not use profanity or abbreviations of profanity in these here forums. OK mommy!!


----------



## unimatrixzero

*yea She got me too. Watch it. SHE can be deadly. She banned my dad for life, and at that time he was one of the most read person on OCN.*


----------



## viperwolf

YAY! i recieved a $100 gift card for newegg







from a friend for my birthday. hmmmmmmmm i guess its a good time for my ssd/hdd or OS.


----------



## GoodInk

Happy Birthday!


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> YAY! i recieved a $100 gift card for newegg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from a friend for my birthday. hmmmmmmmm i guess its a good time for my ssd/hdd or OS.


Happy Birthday!









It's $100 found so it's all good IMHO.

Unless you don't want it and would throw it out, I'll give you my address to send it.


----------



## unimatrixzero

*That is Great.. A NewEgg Gift certificate would brighten up my day...



Happy Birthday !!!!!

VIPERWOLF


*


----------



## Boomstick68

Happy Birthday Viper. I'll buy ya a beer when I'm in town. HOOAH.


----------



## viperwolf

Thanks everyone! I appreciate that very much








Goodink ill enjoy that cake
nickt1862 i believe ill find a good use for it lol









Unimatrix thanks for the wicked pic and vid








Boomstick that sounds like a plan to me


----------



## skitzab1

Happy Birthday Viperwolf soz if i mist it have a beer for me


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Ranks have been posted on Page one.



B. Gen. UZ OUT*


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Going to start modding a few items soon on it.


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Ranks have been posted on Page one.
> 
> B. Gen. UZ OUT*


Hehe i made my e-5 rank 4 days early of my 3 year anniv. i was fast tracking big time.(i joined at the age of 30 btw) I was injured with the 502nd and down for 8 months. The army wanted to retire me then do to injuries. but i fought them and finally won. joined the 327th (all 101st Airborne brigades) and deployed with them. ofcourse at the end of that hell of a tour, 5 IEDS later, the last one counted, and blew me to hell. My time in was to short for the rank they wanted me to have. so it was wavered from the higher ups for me to get that. Then i had to max out my boards yadayadyada blah blah. I was doing really good, even received my EIB(expert infantry badge) first time go in every event, and first time trying. which they call going true blue.NOTE Never call a non commissioned SIR, they will look at you and say, i work for a living.









sorry for the







but i seen the rank and it made me a little excited


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to start modding a few items soon on it.


very nice man! on the front, is that the end of the rad? or something your working on. I think that is the first white psu ive seen. im sure there are some out there. but its new for me.
what type of water cooling set up is that?


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> YAY! i recieved a $100 gift card for newegg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from a friend for my birthday. hmmmmmmmm i guess its a good time for my ssd/hdd or OS.










WELL Brother, 'HAPPY BIRTHDAY' Viperwolf!!!









That's a nice kick-back from NewEgg!!!







'ssd' sound's like the ticket!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> so worked a little bit on the top this weekend got it all wired up, had to do some minor cuting in the top to ensure the strips fit perfectly so they would create a glow and the strips not be seen at all. I think I succeeded as with it on it isnt crazy bright just a backlighting as the front is and none of the strips can be seen at any angle.
> Took some pics of the top after I had it completed, had to cut little tunnels almost in each plastic tab for the strip to run though and ran all the wires super neat so they couldnt be seen. (this first set of pics is from my iphone so the red in the pics isnt near how red they actually are)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some pics with the cover on the computer it adds a nice glow through the top without shining out of the grills (these are much better pics from my DSLR showing the true red)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me know what you think!


Very Cool!!! Great Idea on placement!!!







Rep+ for that one....
Just sweet looking. Very cool glow!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *yea She got me too. Watch it. SHE can be deadly. She banned my dad for life, and at that time he was one of the most read person on OCN.*
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/758518/width/525/height/600/flags/


Something that should have never happened!!!







Don't get me started..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Ranks have been posted on Page one.
> 
> B. Gen. UZ OUT*


NICE!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to start modding a few items soon on it.


Smoken!!!! Very








and
'Welcome'!!!!


----------



## viperwolf

Thank you Rogue, and yeah i have been researching ssd. trying to learn the does and donts. Plus optimizing their life while using a hdd for storage. Im debating on using one ssd for OS only. And one for games. then a hdd for storage/ like files and pic and stuff. Any suggestions or feedback on this is well appreciated.

Now for the arrival













































Which means the free BF3 is here, so time to figure out how someone will get it. Now, the game is not a disk based. which really does not matter because of orgin








Who ever wins or whatever, will simply receive the KEY and download from Orgin. very simple and easy. you have to do this anyway to play the game. I keep the BF3 lanyard that came with the unit







shut up , your getting a free game lol


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Hehe i made my e-5 rank 4 days early of my 3 year anniv. i was fast tracking big time.(i joined at the age of 30 btw) I was injured with the 502nd and down for 8 months. The army wanted to retire me then do to injuries. but i fought them and finally won. joined the 327th (all 101st Airborne brigades) and deployed with them. ofcourse at the end of that hell of a tour, 5 IEDS later, the last one counted, and blew me to hell. My time in was to short for the rank they wanted me to have. so it was wavered from the higher ups for me to get that. Then i had to max out my boards yadayadyada blah blah. I was doing really good, even received my EIB(expert infantry badge) first time go in every event, and first time trying. which they call going true blue.NOTE Never call a non commissioned SIR, they will look at you and say, i work for a living.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i seen the rank and it made me a little excited














G-D Bless You Sir & THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Thank you Rogue, and yeah i have been researching ssd. trying to learn the does and donts. Plus optimizing their life while using a hdd for storage. Im debating on using one ssd for OS only. And one for games. then a hdd for storage/ like files and pic and stuff. Any suggestions or feedback on this is well appreciated.
> Now for the arrival
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which means the free BF3 is here, so time to figure out how someone will get it. Now, the game is not a disk based. which really does not matter because of orgin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who ever wins or whatever, will simply receive the KEY and download from Orgin. very simple and easy. you have to do this anyway to play the game. I keep the BF3 lanyard that came with the unit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shut up , your getting a free game lol


Very,Very








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Thank you Rogue, and yeah i have been researching ssd. trying to learn the does and donts. Plus optimizing their life while using a hdd for storage. Im debating on using one ssd for OS only. And one for games. then a hdd for storage/ like files and pic and stuff. Any suggestions or feedback on this is well appreciated.


I already do that, with games; All those on first hdd.. The second hold's all my editing apps., video,movie & music.. Plus it's all so one of my storage's. Third is for O.C'ing, Testing, benching, Ect... Fourth is just storage. All with out the 'ssd' for the OS. Most of these guys do use 'ssd's... My next Rig will have one...
Yeah, I'm a little nut's







when it come to OC's and hdd's!!!! As Gen.GoodInk wrote a few post's back; I've all so had to many O.S's get screwed up because of; what I think was bad Overclock's, to many different apps. being on one hdd. Game's screwing up & not being able to run right,( that all so go'es along with screwed up updates for game's)!!!!
People will beg to differ. on this point but oh well; it's not their money and I feel safer about all my library of file's. Along with my long hour's I've put into it!!!


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> very nice man! on the front, is that the end of the rad? or something your working on. I think that is the first white psu ive seen. im sure there are some out there. but its new for me.
> what type of water cooling set up is that?


What's in front is my 360 rad poking out. It was the only logical place to put it, without heavy modding. I plan on changing it out to a 240 and adding another 240 up top. Also in the plans is putting the video cards under water.

The setup goes as follows..........
xspc dual bay res - pump mounts on the bottom.
swiftech mcp 355 pump
danger den cpu block.
xspc rs360 rad
black primochill tubing
High speed yate loons fans
scythe fan controller.


----------



## GoodInk

The Warrior Song Project is great. I can't wait for the AF version to come out 2 April 2012.

If you are a current or former member of the military, and would like a free copy of The Warrior Song, please send your last rank and unit using the "support[email protected]arriorsong.com"


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Thank you Rogue, and yeah i have been researching ssd. trying to learn the does and donts. Plus optimizing their life while using a hdd for storage. Im debating on using one ssd for OS only. And one for games. then a hdd for storage/ like files and pic and stuff. Any suggestions or feedback on this is well appreciated.
> Now for the arrival
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which means the free BF3 is here, so time to figure out how someone will get it. Now, the game is not a disk based. which really does not matter because of orgin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who ever wins or whatever, will simply receive the KEY and download from Orgin. very simple and easy. you have to do this anyway to play the game. I keep the BF3 lanyard that came with the unit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shut up , your getting a free game lol


I hate you. BTW, how was your division run?


----------



## unimatrixzero




----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> I hate you. BTW, how was your division run?


lol, well no more running for me, the last IED i mentioned put me in a wheelchair.


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> lol, well no more running for me, the last IED i mentioned put me in a wheelchair.


Brother I didn't know. I am sorry to that. I am still on schedule to be at Campbell in April so I'm looking forward to having that beer with ya. Well, get that beast built up. What parts are you still waiting on? That motherboard makes toast too?


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> Brother I didn't know. I am sorry to that. I am still on schedule to be at Campbell in April so I'm looking forward to having that beer with ya. Well, get that beast built up. What parts are you still waiting on? That motherboard makes toast too?


Life moves forward, the main thing i do now is volunteer work. I help new injured soldiers with adjustments to their life. basically trying to help understand emotional and physical aspects of it. we will deff grab that beer.








all i need is my drives and ram. The ram is the biggest. i know that im going with ssd and hdd both. still researching that though. the other thing im researching is OEM and Retail versions of windows 7. i did not know there was a difference until today. im trying to take my time and know the products im getting. But now im so close, im getting edgy. i cannot wait to throw this mother board in the trooper. Just wish it came with a better BF3 player mod









Unimatrix and Rogue: have you figured out how to do a drawing on the game?


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


AMEN!!!







That's what I'm talking about!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Unimatrix and Rogue: have you figured out how to do a drawing on the game?


It's my Tuesday morning here and I'm leaving for work right now...







So 'Your' tomorrow (Tuesday) LOL, 8 hour difference here.
When I get off work...If you all are on-line, ( your mid-day) --- ( my night )







We'll all discusses it


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


Love it


----------



## sizercam

Hey guys, still doing research on this case and how I'm liking to have it. I'm not going to water cooling course, sticking to air cooling. I'm hoping that I will be able to use the bottom 3 5.25 like everyone does with the top. One for a blu ray, one for a auto fan controller and the other for a card reader.
What I'm trying to figure out is if a 120mm fan will fit in the top 3 bays. Also will I have any problems doing the bottom three as I mentioned?







The other thing is what is the wattage rating of the fan controller on the top? If it is good enough to run 6 fans.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sizercam*
> 
> Hey guys, still doing research on this case and how I'm liking to have it. I'm not going to water cooling course, sticking to air cooling. I'm hoping that I will be able to use the bottom 3 5.25 like everyone does with the top. One for a blu ray, one for a auto fan controller and the other for a card reader.
> What I'm trying to figure out is if a 120mm fan will fit in the top 3 bays. Also will I have any problems doing the bottom three as I mentioned?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other thing is what is the wattage rating of the fan controller on the top? If it is good enough to run 6 fans.


I'm hoping that I will be able to use the bottom 3 5.25 like everyone does with the top. One for a blu ray, one for a auto fan controller and the other for a card reader.


That is a pretty Epic Mod you got on your hands. I dont see a problem with the blu Ray fitting on that bottom rack because it has the mounts on the side, but you will have to have some ingenuity to make it all work.

The Controller on top is only good for about 15 watts. That would be pushing it. The fans that come with the case are set for 1800 rpm. Powered down for Quiet running and less wattage. I would suggest you use an after market controller. The 3 and a half card reader will fit anyway you want it too. You shouldn't have any problems with that one..

There is only a place for two 120 fans in the bottom of the case not Three.. So keep that in mnd too.


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sizercam*
> 
> Hey guys, still doing research on this case and how I'm liking to have it. I'm not going to water cooling course, sticking to air cooling. I'm hoping that I will be able to use the bottom 3 5.25 like everyone does with the top. One for a blu ray, one for a auto fan controller and the other for a card reader.
> What I'm trying to figure out is if a 120mm fan will fit in the top 3 bays. Also will I have any problems doing the bottom three as I mentioned?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other thing is what is the wattage rating of the fan controller on the top? If it is good enough to run 6 fans.


that would be an interesting set up. im going to look at my case this afternoon and see how hard it would be for you. honestly, just about anything can be done to this case.

UPDATE: i ordered my RAM today. Corsair Dominator GT 8x4gb 2400mhz quad channel <======== viperwolf needs a loan officer









EDIT i had to order two kits of 4, so i hope the revision numbers on the sticks match


----------



## unimatrixzero

*I don't think they are like Server Ram. They sell them in fours for marketing. They don't have to match Batches. but its a good idea for them to match Ram timing and speed.*


----------



## sizercam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> I'm hoping that I will be able to use the bottom 3 5.25 like everyone does with the top. One for a blu ray, one for a auto fan controller and the other for a card reader.
> 
> That is a pretty Epic Mod you got on your hands. I dont see a problem with the blu Ray fitting on that bottom rack because it has the mounts on the side, but you will have to have some ingenuity to make it all work.
> The Controller on top is only good for about 15 watts. That would be pushing it. The fans that come with the case are set for 1800 rpm. Powered down for Quiet running and less wattage. I would suggest you use an after market controller. The 3 and a half card reader will fit anyway you want it too. You shouldn't have any problems with that one..
> There is only a place for two 120 fans in the bottom of the case not Three.. So keep that in mnd too.


My thinking is to have a fan blowing inline for the cpu cooler in the top 3 5.25 bays. the middle 3 will hold hhd and ssd. The bottom 3 if all works would make the case flow better. Just going to use one 120 fan on the bottom, plus two more on the side for the gpu. Wanting to leave the tray in the bottom of the Trooper. The Auto fan controller would be a 5.25 size (Lamptron Touch) plus the card reader would be the same size with usb2 and usb3 slots (Icybox)


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Yes that was done for the CM Storm Scouts. Full air flow from the top to the back.. It really works well..



I love your Ideas for your parts.. Sounds great.







*


----------



## Zan30

right guys need some advice you have all seen my rig under water with the 45m 360 rad mounted up the front well i,m putting my gtx 570 under water soon and i,m wondering if i need to upgrade my rad or get a 240 rad or if i could get way with it stick the gtx on the same loop as my 2500k with the 45m 360 rad what are your thoughts


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *I don't think they are like Server Ram. They sell them in fours for marketing. They don't have to match Batches. but its a good idea for them to match Ram timing and speed.*


your probably right, ive been reading so much stuff, that things are blending together. A few people mentioned that if the revision numbers were different it would cause a conflict with the board not seeing all the ram. Like i said, its been alot of reading, so im probably just rambling


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> that would be an interesting set up. im going to look at my case this afternoon and see how hard it would be for you. honestly, just about anything can be done to this case.
> UPDATE: i ordered my RAM today. Corsair Dominator GT 8x4gb 2400mhz quad channel <======== viperwolf needs a loan officer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT i had to order two kits of 4, so i hope the revision numbers on the sticks match


Holy cow! You should be able to fine tune your timings if you have any issues. From my experience, ASUS and Corsair play well together.


----------



## Rogue1266

"U",







, Tell the old man I'm waiting







on Order Verification!!!! Once it go'es through;
I'll e-mail him all the Info....







Thanks Brother


----------



## skitzab1

120hz 3d Asus VG236H 23" 2ms 1920x1080 Full HD with with wirless nvidia glasses $100 bargane

down my local tec stor when i found a monitor on special for $100 i thort cheap for a 23" not cheap cheap but cheap

then i look at the stand and it says 120hz nvidia 3d ready asked the sales guy about it he said dont know much about it i think its the last one he said he will go check when he came back he said yer last one and said this is the box ..........looked in the box and ther is a box for wirless nvidia glasses ....

at that moment i said "sold" glad i stoped for a window shop











And a big "HI" to all the troopers mod on ..


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> 120hz 3d Asus VG236H 23" 2ms 1920x1080 Full HD with with wirless nvidia glasses $100 bargane
> down my local tec stor when i found a monitor on special for $100 i thort cheap for a 23" not cheap cheap but cheap
> then i look at the stand and it says 120hz nvidia 3d ready asked the sales guy about it he said dont know much about it i think its the last one he said he will go check when he came back he said yer last one and said this is the box ..........looked in the box and ther is a box for wirless nvidia glasses ....
> at that moment i said "sold" glad i stoped for a window shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a big "HI" to all the troopers mod on ..


It pays off to stop and look around every once in a while, HUH; 'skitzab 1'!!!















Great Find!!!


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> Holy cow! You should be able to fine tune your timings if you have any issues. From my experience, ASUS and Corsair play well together.


yeah i looked over alot of reviews for this set and the rampage. they really get along







and they are coming from the memphis warehouse. ordered today and will arrive tomorrow.







we need to figure out whats going on with your BF3.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> 120hz 3d Asus VG236H 23" 2ms 1920x1080 Full HD with with wirless nvidia glasses $100 bargane
> down my local tec stor when i found a monitor on special for $100 i thort cheap for a 23" not cheap cheap but cheap
> then i look at the stand and it says 120hz nvidia 3d ready asked the sales guy about it he said dont know much about it i think its the last one he said he will go check when he came back he said yer last one and said this is the box ..........looked in the box and ther is a box for wirless nvidia glasses ....
> at that moment i said "sold" glad i stoped for a window shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very nice find, very nice indeed. i tried to join your game and it filled up lol. and i forgot to mention that TS is Team Speak. not the other site you found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> however, there are some weird people on TS. me and my cousin found that out when we were on a private server. but you can create your own room in the public and pass protect it. we also use xfire which is easier to control. VOIP is not a priority on DICE list at the moment.


----------



## DireLeon2010

What the HEC?!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811121096

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147144

Guess this means my 'little' Destroyer is a HEC? The Rosewill version looks better tho. Even tho part of me still wishes I'd gotten the 690, it was for an old Pentium 4! $40 is a steal for the Rosewill. Every time I look at it I want to get me an old Duo or X2 and new mobo and make a decent HTPC/server out of it.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zan30*
> 
> right guys need some advice you have all seen my rig under water with the 45m 360 rad mounted up the front well i,m putting my gtx 570 under water soon and i,m wondering if i need to upgrade my rad or get a 240 rad or if i could get way with it stick the gtx on the same loop as my 2500k with the 45m 360 rad what are your thoughts


*Zan ... Who hasn't Drooled over that beast. You're a ledgend man. Thanks for all your work and Intel on the Mod and your willingness to help others. That goes a long way with the Boss.*




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *I don't think they are like Server Ram. They sell them in fours for marketing. They don't have to match Batches. but its a good idea for them to match Ram timing and speed.*
> 
> 
> 
> your probably right, ive been reading so much stuff, that things are blending together. A few people mentioned that if the revision numbers were different it would cause a conflict with the board not seeing all the ram. Like i said, its been alot of reading, so im probably just rambling
Click to expand...

*Sometimes too much Information is as bad as not enough. You know that Soldier.. LOL.. Hey I had a rig with two different Ram timings in the same machine. The faster memory just slowed down to slower stuff. I left everything on auto and went with it.*



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> "U",
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Tell the old man I'm waiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on Order Verification!!!! Once it go'es through;
> I'll e-mail him all the Info....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Brother


*Yea.. He already filled me in on the Order. I will let you know when it all comes Through.*



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> 120hz 3d Asus VG236H 23" 2ms 1920x1080 Full HD with with wirless nvidia glasses $100 bargane
> 
> down my local tec stor when i found a monitor on special for $100 i thort cheap for a 23" not cheap cheap but cheap
> 
> then i look at the stand and it says 120hz nvidia 3d ready asked the sales guy about it he said dont know much about it i think its the last one he said he will go check when he came back he said yer last one and said this is the box ..........looked in the box and ther is a box for wirless nvidia glasses ....
> 
> at that moment i said "sold" glad i stoped for a window shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a big "HI" to all the troopers mod on ..


*Wow.. What a Baaagain.... you are so lucky. Someone is smiling down on you. Well I am happy for you. We all are.. But we are jealous enough to put saran Wrap on the toilet... Watch out.. LOL*



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> What the HEC?!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811121096
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147144
> 
> Guess this means my 'little' Destroyer is a HEC? The Rosewill version looks better tho. Even tho part of me still wishes I'd gotten the 690, it was for an old Pentium 4! $40 is a steal for the Rosewill. Every time I look at it I want to get me an old Duo or X2 and new mobo and make a decent HTPC/server out of it.


*Same Case for 10 dollars Difference in Price. Did Rosewill Become the Fender of Cases or what.. You pay 10 dollars more for the Label. Come on..*


----------



## Zan30

put a vid together could of done it a lot better but hay i,m being lazy to day


----------



## Boomstick68

%^$*(@%()%)*&@)*&)@*&)@*^)@*BF3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> %^$*(@%()%)*&@)*&)@*&)@*^)@*BF3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


I take it that is a BF3 reference ?
I know i have asked before, are you sure your ports are open? UNPN off?
this is how i eventually convinced my PC (before the trooper case)to play the game correctly









Found this page while researching, it may be useful to some that dont remember fan pin layouts

http://www.allpinouts.org/index.php/Motherboard_%28CPU%29_4_Pin_Fan


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> I take it that is a BF3 reference ?
> I know i have asked before, are you sure your ports are open? UNPN off?
> this is how i eventually convinced my PC (before the trooper case)to play the game correctly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this page while researching, it may be useful to some that dont remember fan pin layouts
> http://www.allpinouts.org/index.php/Motherboard_%28CPU%29_4_Pin_Fan


Ok, I'll give that a try. I forgot all about that. Maybe it will help.


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> I haven't messed with anything? How do I check all that?


ah ok, what kind of router do you have?
here is another small tip that helps a few. right click your chrome short cut. select run as administrator. allow it to load, select your BF3 shortcut and do the same


----------



## ModelersBrand

strange posting issue...
dupe post


----------



## ModelersBrand

Speaking of pin outs, I made this video with scale modelers in mind, but the android app, 'ElectroDroid' is immensely useful to anyone doing any wiring whatsover. It has a robust section devoted to pin outs of all kinds. I have the free version, but for $3 you can get the paid which has a few other minor features.

The vid covers several apps, a few electrical in nature, but for electrodroid itself, skip to 7:25 mins


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> ah ok, what kind of router do you have?
> here is another small tip that helps a few. right click your chrome short cut. select run as administrator. allow it to load, select your BF3 shortcut and do the same


Roger that.


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Well We all knew it could be done and I felt like it was my DUTY to do it first. Lead by Example right MEN?? Well here it is .. The First.... Under the handle 120 fan mount. Yea.. I got push pull on my 240 Rad... ..*


----------



## H969

Way to go!! Nice work dude!!


----------



## Zan30

Yea i agree nice work


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Its 1 CM too tall but I can force the top down with out problems. I will be posting a Tutorial on how to later this week. Just finished all the work. I now have a new Motherboard Processor and Ram..*


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Its 1 CM too tall but I can force the top down with out problems. I will be posting a Tutorial on how to later this week. Just finished all the work. I now have a new Motherboard Processor and Ram..*


----------



## Zan30

i,m putting my gtx 570 under water soon and i,m wondering should get a 240 rad or if i could get way with it sticking the gtx on the same loop as my 2500k with the 45m 360 rad what are your thoughts


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Well We all knew it could be done and I felt like it was my DUTY to do it first. Lead by Example right MEN?? Well here it is .. The First.... Under the handle 120 fan mount. Yea.. I got push pull on my 240 Rad... ..*


sweet want to swap cases lolz


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Its 1 CM too tall but I can force the top down with out problems. I will be posting a Tutorial on how to later this week. Just finished all the work. I now have a new Motherboard Processor and Ram..*


2011


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Well We all knew it could be done and I felt like it was my DUTY to do it first. Lead by Example right MEN?? Well here it is .. The First.... Under the handle 120 fan mount. Yea.. I got push pull on my 240 Rad... ..*


Good work man, you took the ideas and put them into reality


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Well We all knew it could be done and I felt like it was my DUTY to do it first. Lead by Example right MEN?? Well here it is .. The First.... Under the handle 120 fan mount. Yea.. I got push pull on my 240 Rad... ..*


Great work there 'BOSS'!!! You just changed the way thing's are going
to be done to this







case!!!! Great Work Sir.....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Its 1 CM too tall but I can force the top down with out problems. I will be posting a Tutorial on how to later this week. Just finished all the work. I now have a new Motherboard Processor and Ram..*


SWEEEET!!! Boss.....


----------



## Rogue1266

A big mile stone here Trooper's!!! We hit a 100,000 View's!!!!!








Congrats to all You guy's. You are what makes the 'CMSTC'...


----------



## viperwolf

another delivery


















Both of these where free gifts with the ram. 3.0 usb


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> another delivery
> 
> Both of these where free gifts with the ram. 3.0 usb


*Wow nice... I love this Picture. You got the best RAM to Get.. They are DOMINATORS.*


----------



## unimatrixzero

*THE COMMANDER HAS INVITED ALL OF YOU TO THE 100,000 HIT
CONCERT ... ENJOY*.


----------



## nickt1862




----------



## DTK1337

Hey guys I have had the storm trooper case for awhile now. Everything is stock and I haven't made any modifications. I have noticed though that the large fan on the top of the case makes a really annoying clicking noise. Has anyone else run into this issue? If I stop the fan with my finger the clicking usually stops for awhile but it will eventually make its return.

Anyone have any idea what this may be. I do not think the fan is coming into contact with anything but instead feel it may be something internal. Any clues or fixes? Or should I just swap out the fan completely?

Thanks guys


----------



## Devilguns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Well We all knew it could be done and I felt like it was my DUTY to do it first. Lead by Example right MEN?? Well here it is .. The First.... Under the handle 120 fan mount. Yea.. I got push pull on my 240 Rad... ..*


Good job Unimatrix:thumb:


----------



## TheNr24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DTK1337*
> 
> Hey guys I have had the storm trooper case for awhile now. Everything is stock and I haven't made any modifications. I have noticed though that the large fan on the top of the case makes a really annoying clicking noise. Has anyone else run into this issue? If I stop the fan with my finger the clicking usually stops for awhile but it will eventually make its return.
> Anyone have any idea what this may be. I do not think the fan is coming into contact with anything but instead feel it may be something internal. Any clues or fixes? Or should I just swap out the fan completely?
> Thanks guys


Whoa I have the same problem, it only happens sometimes but when it does it's very annoying.

An even more annoying problem is one of the fans on the drive bays. Every minute or so it will slow down to almost a full stop and then immediately start spinning again as if nothing ever happened. It only lasts a second, by the time I've turned my head after noticing it stop from the corner of my eye (only notice it when it's LEDs are on) it's moving again. This made me doubt my sanity for a while, until I kept looking at it for a couple of minutes, it keeps happening.

Anyone have a clue what's causing this?


----------



## unimatrixzero

*In the Spirit of Apollo 13, Where the problem was how to fix a problem with what you have available. They could not go to the hard ware store and buy something. They had to be innovative and use anything that they had around. That was the way I approached the Fan problem on the Top of the STORM TROOPER HANDLE PROBLEM. So I thought and though and obsessed and this is what I came up with.

TO BE CONTINUED*




















*RIVET NEW BASE HOLES AS IT IS IN THE PICTURE. FARTHER OUT FROM THE ORIGINAL HOLE AS SHOWN HERE !!*


----------



## justinwebb

could have fabbed you up a piece of steel the same shape and bends as the other and powdercoated it for you as well, one of the joys of being part owner of an auto shop








looks good though good to see others coming up with great ideas


----------



## unimatrixzero

*I did it this way so anyone with tools and some experience can Fabricate it with what is on hand only. Sure body shop Fabrication is great and will be better than this. But any person that is good with thier hands can do this one. That's why I did it this way.



The KISS system. KEEP IT SIMPLE SOLDIER..*


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DTK1337*
> 
> Hey guys I have had the storm trooper case for awhile now. Everything is stock and I haven't made any modifications. I have noticed though that the large fan on the top of the case makes a really annoying clicking noise. Has anyone else run into this issue? If I stop the fan with my finger the clicking usually stops for awhile but it will eventually make its return.
> 
> Anyone have any idea what this may be. I do not think the fan is coming into contact with anything but instead feel it may be something internal. Any clues or fixes? Or should I just swap out the fan completely?
> 
> Thanks guys


you have a wire touching the fan blades.. just find it and move it.. and your good.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DTK1337*
> 
> Hey guys I have had the storm trooper case for awhile now. Everything is stock and I haven't made any modifications. I have noticed though that the large fan on the top of the case makes a really annoying clicking noise. Has anyone else run into this issue? If I stop the fan with my finger the clicking usually stops for awhile but it will eventually make its return.
> 
> Anyone have any idea what this may be. I do not think the fan is coming into contact with anything but instead feel it may be something internal. Any clues or fixes? Or should I just swap out the fan completely?
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> you have a wire touching the fan blades.. just find it and move it.. and your good.
Click to expand...

Or you have a bad fan. If you have double checked nothing is rubbing the fan you can try to re oil it or get with CM to get a new fan. You may just want to get with CM first, if they want the old fan and see the back sticker peeled up they may say you messed it up. One other thing how fast do you have the fan running? I don't own this case, but maybe the fan controller is not putting out enough juice to keep it going so it's in that area where it's running but stops and starts. Most fans have pretty wide tolerances, 10% is about the norm., then add in the tolerance for the fan controller, you may just have a bad combo. Just throwing ideas out there.


----------



## sizercam

Ok guys you have been a great help so far. But do the 3.5 cages able to be fixed into the top 3 5.25 bays. This will help with my cooling of the cpu and be an easy fix instead of trying to mount a 120 fan in the 5.25 bays. Hopefully it will be just a slide out an slide in job.


----------



## viperwolf

i ordered my ssd/hdd today. the only thing left is the OS.


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> i ordered my ssd/hdd today. the only thing left is the OS.


Come on now viper, don't just say " I ordered my ssd/hdd today. We want details and pics man!!! HOOAH?


----------



## unimatrixzero

*This is So Cool...er Master..*


----------



## Doomas

Coming slowly......


----------



## Boomstick68

Congrats on the case Doomas. Like your GIF's too. Gotta love CM customer support. It took over two weeks but I finally received my replacement top panel.


----------



## viperwolf

[/quote]

girlfriend: what are you looking at !?









viper: no no no baby, im looking at clint









Boomstick congrats on the delivery. i should get the ssd/hdd tomorrow. ill get pics then. they are nothing special. i see a BF2 collector on the shelf








if you still have problems with the BF3, i know alot of tricks to help with the disconnects.


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*


girlfriend: what are you looking at !?








viper: no no no baby, im looking at clint








Boomstick congrats on the delivery. i should get the ssd/hdd tomorrow. ill get pics then. they are nothing special. i see a BF2 collector on the shelf








if you still have problems with the BF3, i know alot of tricks to help with the disconnects. [/quote]

Cool, I need to pick your brain then, I haven't given the problem enough attention. Need to fix.


----------



## ModelersBrand

What'd you guys say?

Compuwhat?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sizercam*
> 
> Ok guys you have been a great help so far. But do the 3.5 cages able to be fixed into the top 3 5.25 bays. This will help with my cooling of the cpu and be an easy fix instead of trying to mount a 120 fan in the 5.25 bays. Hopefully it will be just a slide out an slide in job.


*Okay.. if you want to put in a harddrive bay in the top I suggest this. Just don't use the front piece. It works great. The bottom will be a whole nother set of worms. Be back on that tomorrow.*



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming slowly......


*Wow.. What a Cool Build and the Case is nice too...*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> Congrats on the case Doomas. Like your GIF's too. Gotta love CM customer support. It took over two weeks but I finally received my replacement top panel.


*I love it when things work out for my troopers.. Great..*


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModelersBrand*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What'd you guys say?
> 
> Compuwhat?


*I was adding Doomas to the front page and it took me 15 minutes to get it right. That Axx is extremely Distracting. But I think we should invite her to our next Reunion. She reminds me of someone I met a few years back.*


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sizercam*
> 
> Ok guys you have been a great help so far. But do the 3.5 cages able to be fixed into the top 3 5.25 bays. This will help with my cooling of the cpu and be an easy fix instead of trying to mount a 120 fan in the 5.25 bays. Hopefully it will be just a slide out an slide in job.


yer it just slides on in just like in the lower bays


----------



## ModelersBrand

Check your temps, I think you're going to need a lot more water cooling on that box.

...Gotta go...


----------



## unimatrixzero

*That Bulld needs to be placed in the shower before it overheats and starts leaking.

Now that is my Bootie Joke of the day has been released.....

Dad told me that back in the CMSSC days the guys put the fans on the top. And the fan at the bottom and then put the rest of the stuff in the Center. Performance-Pcs.com and FrozenCPU.com both have drive bays for custom work. Just look um up.

Try this too.. 

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_172&products_id=28175

*


----------



## viperwolf

*BF3 Quick Fixes* For anyone who is having trouble with disconnects, here are few easy and fast ways to repair.

Fix Disconnections: (Disconnections immediate or every 10-20 mins)

UPnP - Router: got to your router information page for this.

1. Log into your modem / router.
2. Turn OFF UPNP.

Turn off PC UPnP Service:

1. Press: Windows-button (the one between lAlt and lCtrl) + R, a window should pop up. ( just copy and paste service.msc into your search bar)
2. Write: "services.msc" (without the ") then press enter.
3. In the list of services, scroll down to "UPnP Device Host", click it and press "Stop service".
4. Now do the same thing but with the service "SSDP Discovery".
5. Exit the window and go to control panel-> Network and Internet-> Network and Sharing Centre-> Change advanced sharing settings (to the left)-> Under "network discovery" select to turn off network discovery
6. SAVE CHANGE

NOTE: in order to change this and keep it changed, right click on unpn and ssdp. GO to properties. there will be a tab that says automatic. click *disable*. that will keep it from resetting.

also on your router page you can forward the ports, these are the numbers( for Belkin look under Firewall/Virtual servers)
TCP: 80, 443, 9988, 20000-20100, 22990, 17502, 42127
UDP: 3659, 14000-14016, 22990-23006, 25200-25300

If you need help with this part, Look your router info. once you understand where the numbers go. its really easy.

For ASUS card users
PROBLEM: Crashing at the end of every round (BF3.exe has stopped working) just before the scores come up and not being able to play single player.

SOLUTION: If you own an *ASUS card (ATi or NV)* and you installed the '*Smart Doctor' and/or 'ASUS Gamer*' software then this is what's VERY likely causing you end of round crashes. All you need to do is uninstall Smart Doctor and ASUS Gamer, restart your computer and reinstall your video card drivers
EDIT: it really sucks that anyone would have to do this









this is just some basic ways to fix the problem. I was having the disconnect problem. after my UNPN, UNPN device host, and SSDP discovery were disabled. plus port forwarding solved my issue.


----------



## epsilon777

lol this thread needs a NSFW tag or the use of spoilers.... going to get me in trouble but i like it


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epsilon777*
> 
> lol this thread needs a NSFW tag or the use of spoilers.... going to get me in trouble but i like it





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



'NO SPOILERS'....


----------



## Devilguns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> *BF3 Quick Fixes* For anyone who is having trouble with disconnects, here are few easy and fast ways to repair.
> Fix Disconnections: (Disconnections immediate or every 10-20 mins)
> UPnP - Router: got to your router information page for this.
> 1. Log into your modem / router.
> 2. Turn OFF UPNP.
> Turn off PC UPnP Service:
> 1. Press: Windows-button (the one between lAlt and lCtrl) + R, a window should pop up. ( just copy and paste service.msc into your search bar)
> 2. Write: "services.msc" (without the ") then press enter.
> 3. In the list of services, scroll down to "UPnP Device Host", click it and press "Stop service".
> 4. Now do the same thing but with the service "SSDP Discovery".
> 5. Exit the window and go to control panel-> Network and Internet-> Network and Sharing Centre-> Change advanced sharing settings (to the left)-> Under "network discovery" select to turn off network discovery
> 6. SAVE CHANGE
> NOTE: in order to change this and keep it changed, right click on unpn and ssdp. GO to properties. there will be a tab that says automatic. click *disable*. that will keep it from resetting.
> also on your router page you can forward the ports, these are the numbers( for Belkin look under Firewall/Virtual servers)
> TCP: 80, 443, 9988, 20000-20100, 22990, 17502, 42127
> UDP: 3659, 14000-14016, 22990-23006, 25200-25300
> If you need help with this part, Look your router info. once you understand where the numbers go. its really easy.
> For ASUS card users
> PROBLEM: Crashing at the end of every round (BF3.exe has stopped working) just before the scores come up and not being able to play single player.
> SOLUTION: If you own an *ASUS card (ATi or NV)* and you installed the '*Smart Doctor' and/or 'ASUS Gamer*' software then this is what's VERY likely causing you end of round crashes. All you need to do is uninstall Smart Doctor and ASUS Gamer, restart your computer and reinstall your video card drivers
> EDIT: it really sucks that anyone would have to do this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is just some basic ways to fix the problem. I was having the disconnect problem. after my UNPN, UNPN device host, and SSDP discovery were disabled. plus port forwarding solved my issue.


I didn't have this issue but a friend did and this helped out a lot, thanks for posting.

And I read early on about talks of a CMSTC BF3 clan. Did that ever get off the ground? You can add me, my in game name is: [NYHC]Devilguns


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Wow... Your Commander is Proud of our Special Forces BF3 Group.



Rogue.... You just made me spit my coffee.. LOL


Here is my new CPU Z for my 3820 board overclocked.*


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devilguns*
> 
> I didn't have this issue but a friend did and this helped out a lot, thanks for posting.
> And I read early on about talks of a CMSTC BF3 clan. Did that ever get off the ground? You can add me, my in game name is: [NYHC]Devilguns


i hope it helps, ill send a friend request
EDIT: you have 78 friends in your stats lol, i think your good on buddies







and im not sure about the CMSTC clan. that i know off, nothing really took off.


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Wow... Your Commander is Proud of our Special Forces BF3 Group.
> 
> Rogue.... You just made me spit my coffee.. LOL
> 
> Here is my new CPU Z for my 3820 board overclocked.*


I like what im seeing


----------



## unimatrixzero

*I love the Numbers.. Never had a board with so much Gun Powder. this board is a 20 mm Rifle.*


----------



## viperwolf

Wow so much has changed sense 2008. i came across this video. check out the comments below also.





back on subject, will the pump reach the cpu if a h100 is mounted in the bottom?


----------



## H969

Nice!








Thats good for starters, but it is a 3rd gen i7 CPU, check out my 1st gen i7-920.....


----------



## galbrecht71

Hey all, off topic a bit but i've got a question. My parents computer is old and needs replacing so i was considering a budget build for them. They go online to do banking, email, and the ocasional youtube vid plus listen to music, view pics, and do quickbooks. I know they dont need performance, but what would be a good mobo/processor combo to look at.

thanks


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galbrecht71*
> 
> Hey all, off topic a bit but i've got a question. My parents computer is old and needs replacing so i was considering a budget build for them. They go online to do banking, email, and the ocasional youtube vid plus listen to music, view pics, and do quickbooks. I know they dont need performance, but what would be a good mobo/processor combo to look at.
> thanks


what is the actual price range? what can be salvaged out of the old computer? psu,odd etc.....
for just simple things like that(searching the net and youtube), retail versions do fine to be honest. buying a new copy of the OS can be a 1/4 of your cost on a cheap build. which im sure you already know this


----------



## Doomas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galbrecht71*
> 
> Hey all, off topic a bit but i've got a question. My parents computer is old and needs replacing so i was considering a budget build for them. They go online to do banking, email, and the ocasional youtube vid plus listen to music, view pics, and do quickbooks. I know they dont need performance, but what would be a good mobo/processor combo to look at.
> thanks


Build HTPC for them


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galbrecht71*
> 
> Hey all, off topic a bit but i've got a question. My parents computer is old and needs replacing so i was considering a budget build for them. They go online to do banking, email, and the ocasional youtube vid plus listen to music, view pics, and do quickbooks. I know they dont need performance, but what would be a good mobo/processor combo to look at.
> thanks


*This is what I would go with .. The APU has a HD6550 D Video card and a quad core all in one CPU. The FM-1 one is the Silent hero for cheap builds with Great Performance. This Quad Core has the Ability to take Cheap DDR3 1333 Memory all the way to DDR3-1866

If you are building a cheap Machine with the Newest Technology The FM - 1 is the way to go. Best Buy for the Buck.*

*ASUS F1A75-M LE FM1 AMD A75 (Hudson D3) SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX AMD Motherboard with UEFI BIOS $84.99*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131769

*AMD A8-3850 Llano 2.9GHz Socket FM1 100W Quad-Core Desktop APU (CPU + GPU) with DirectX 11 Graphic AMD Radeon HD 6550D AD3850WNGXBOX $129.99*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103942

*AMD Entertainment Edition 4GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model AE34G1609U2 $21.99*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820103002


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *
> Here is my new CPU Z for my 3820 board overclocked.*


'Those are some nice number's Boss....


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *
> Here is my new CPU Z for my 3820 board overclocked.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Those are some nice number's Boss....
Click to expand...

I could not believe them.. Those 5770s sing with this new board.


----------



## viperwolf

Ok guys i need to know this. My OS will be here thursday and ill start my build Wednesday night.








will the pump on a h100 reach the cpu if mounted on the bottom. i want to order this tomorrow so ill have a full day to test run the pump before install.
hope you guys are having a wonderful weekend


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Ok guys i need to know this. My OS will be here thursday and ill start my build Wednesday night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will the pump on a h100 reach the cpu if mounted on the bottom. i want to order this tomorrow so ill have a full day to test run the pump before install.
> hope you guys are having a wonderful weekend



*Not unless you change your tubing. Anything is possible but it would be pushing it to mount it on the front. The only way of mounting an H100 is on the Top UNLESS you want to mod the H-100 and void your warranty.*


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Not unless you change your tubing. Anything is possible but it would be pushing it to mount it on the front. The only way of mounting an H100 is on the Top UNLESS you want to mod the H-100 and void your warranty.*


i was afraid you would say that. i did not want to mount it at the top. but i guess ill have to.


----------



## galbrecht71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> what is the actual price range? what can be salvaged out of the old computer? psu,odd etc.....
> for just simple things like that(searching the net and youtube), retail versions do fine to be honest. buying a new copy of the OS can be a 1/4 of your cost on a cheap build. which im sure you already know this


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *This is what I would go with .. The APU has a HD6550 D Video card and a quad core all in one CPU. The FM-1 one is the Silent hero for cheap builds with Great Performance. This Quad Core has the Ability to take Cheap DDR3 1333 Memory all the way to DDR3-1866
> If you are building a cheap Machine with the Newest Technology The FM - 1 is the way to go. Best Buy for the Buck.*
> *ASUS F1A75-M LE FM1 AMD A75 (Hudson D3) SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX AMD Motherboard with UEFI BIOS $84.99*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131769
> *AMD A8-3850 Llano 2.9GHz Socket FM1 100W Quad-Core Desktop APU (CPU + GPU) with DirectX 11 Graphic AMD Radeon HD 6550D AD3850WNGXBOX $129.99*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103942
> *AMD Entertainment Edition 4GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model AE34G1609U2 $21.99*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820103002


*They have an older gateway computer and i was thinking of reusing the hard drives and optical drives becuase they are working fine and it already had vista on it plus all their files. I was going to upgrade to a cheap and more upgrade-friendly chassis than what they have and give them a new Mobo, CPU, and RAM. Here is what i was thinking so far:*

*Chassis:*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811144265

*what i liked about this was the price and the fact that it came with a 450W power supply. The place they have their tower now it is also beneficial to have the external ports and power switch on the top, Plus the trooper in the name didn't hurt my decision either.*









*Motherboard:*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131781

*CPU*:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116399

*When looking up budget CPU/MOBO pairs i did come across the FM1 socket but had never in my inexperience heard of it so i didnt know if it was an older one soon to be obsolete and leaned this way. What would be better, this 1155 set or the FM1 that ultimate suggested and what about it makes it the better choice?*

*RAM:*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820178265

*This is some cheaper 1600 i found and ive not had bad experience with PNY on my flash drives, any concerns about their RAM?

Currently Mom and Dad are running a system with an intel cpu clocked around 1.8Mhz and 2Gb of memory. This would about double that and give room to grow without being very expensive. Any thoughts overall?*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomas*
> 
> Build HTPC for them


*What is HTPC mean?

Thanks everyone*


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galbrecht71*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> what is the actual price range? what can be salvaged out of the old computer? psu,odd etc.....
> for just simple things like that(searching the net and youtube), retail versions do fine to be honest. buying a new copy of the OS can be a 1/4 of your cost on a cheap build. which im sure you already know this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *This is what I would go with .. The APU has a HD6550 D Video card and a quad core all in one CPU. The FM-1 one is the Silent hero for cheap builds with Great Performance. This Quad Core has the Ability to take Cheap DDR3 1333 Memory all the way to DDR3-1866
> If you are building a cheap Machine with the Newest Technology The FM - 1 is the way to go. Best Buy for the Buck.*
> *ASUS F1A75-M LE FM1 AMD A75 (Hudson D3) SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX AMD Motherboard with UEFI BIOS $84.99*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131769
> *AMD A8-3850 Llano 2.9GHz Socket FM1 100W Quad-Core Desktop APU (CPU + GPU) with DirectX 11 Graphic AMD Radeon HD 6550D AD3850WNGXBOX $129.99*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103942
> *AMD Entertainment Edition 4GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model AE34G1609U2 $21.99*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820103002
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *They have an older gateway computer and i was thinking of reusing the hard drives and optical drives becuase they are working fine and it already had vista on it plus all their files. I was going to upgrade to a cheap and more upgrade-friendly chassis than what they have and give them a new Mobo, CPU, and RAM. Here is what i was thinking so far:*
> 
> *Chassis:*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811144265
> 
> *what i liked about this was the price and the fact that it came with a 450W power supply. The place they have their tower now it is also beneficial to have the external ports and power switch on the top, Plus the trooper in the name didn't hurt my decision either.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Motherboard:*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131781
> 
> *CPU*:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116399
> 
> *When looking up budget CPU/MOBO pairs i did come across the FM1 socket but had never in my inexperience heard of it so i didnt know if it was an older one soon to be obsolete and leaned this way. What would be better, this 1155 set or the FM1 that ultimate suggested and what about it makes it the better choice?*
> 
> *RAM:*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820178265
> 
> *This is some cheaper 1600 i found and ive not had bad experience with PNY on my flash drives, any concerns about their RAM?
> 
> Currently Mom and Dad are running a system with an intel cpu clocked around 1.8Mhz and 2Gb of memory. This would about double that and give room to grow without being very expensive. Any thoughts overall?*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Doomas*
> 
> Build HTPC for them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *What is HTPC mean?
> 
> Thanks everyone*
Click to expand...

Home Theater PC=HTPC

Sounds like this will be a good read for you plus I would look at MATX boards, they are cheaper and work just as good if you don't plan on OC'ing.
Processors with Integrated Graphics: AMD Fusion vs. Intel Core i3 and Intel Pentium


----------



## unimatrixzero

You could try the new handle mod.


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> You could try the new handle mod.


i did that back when we first talked about it lol(when we were throwing around ideas). i had other plans for the top.


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Wow.. Really nice intel i3 build and room to upgrade on that too... it looks great Galbrecht71*



*Goodink.... Great report on the Intel Vs AMD internal GPU. I liked the Gaming Numbers on the AMD but the Intel kicked in all the Rest of the Tests.. Nice Reading.*


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> You could try the new handle mod.
> 
> 
> 
> i did that back when we first talked about it lol(when we were throwing around ideas). i had other plans for the top.
Click to expand...

*Wow.. Nice .. Then you will have a no problems and I love mine on top now that I have a good push pull.*


----------



## Chrisoldinho

Hi all,

New to the forums. Have just purchased a Storm Trooper, delivery date is Friday









I've read through various pages in the forums and most of my questions have already been asked in one form or another, but I would appreciate any additional input regarding my config.

Components:-

Phenom 1090T
Antec Kuhlér 620 H2O (2x 120mm Push Pull)
2x MSI R6850 OC Edition in Crossfire (annoyingly they exhaust hot air into the case due to the heatsink and fan fitment..)
8GB DDR3 1600 RAM
3x 500GB 3.5" Drives
1x OCZ Synapse Cache (64GB) SSD
1.I am intending on using the 2 side and 2 bottom 120mm optional fans. Antec recommend using the 620 in an intake setup for the radiator but looking at the diagram on the Coolmaster site this is against the recommended setup.
What is everyone's experience with using a front, side and bottom intake with a rear & top exhaust setup?

2. I have also watched reviews that mounting the fans to cool the HDD on the side is not as efficient as mounting them on the front, is this true?

3. Is the 200mm top fan noisy? If so is it better to replace it with another quieter 200m top fan (recommendations please) or 2x 140mm fans?

4. Can you get wheels for the Stormtrooper like you can with the HAF X? The case will be on a carpet that has a thick pile, so I am trying to generate some ground clearance for the bottom fans & PSU. It would also make it easier to move around









Many thanks for any input.
Chris.


----------



## bdr33733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisoldinho*
> 
> Hi all,
> .................
> 2. I have also watched reviews that mounting the fans to cool the HDD on the side is not as efficient as mounting them on the front, is this true?
> 3. Is the 200mm top fan noisy? If so is it better to replace it with another quieter 200m top fan (recommendations please) or 2x 140mm fans?
> 4. Can you get wheels for the Stormtrooper like you can with the HAF X? The case will be on a carpet that has a thick pile, so I am trying to generate some ground clearance for the bottom fans & PSU. It would also make it easier to move around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks for any input.
> Chris.


Hi Chris
- after several trials ,mounting the HDD fans on the front gives better air flow & lower temp inside the case
- the top 200mm fan is not noisy at all if it's used as exhaust fan , but gets little bit noisy if you using it as intake fan
- Wheels ! , i already did that , i can not imagine using that monster case without them


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Wow.. I found this and had to share.. Soo Cool. A girl started etching this Window when the BF3 Game was released. She Finished it this week. Awesome Work.



Also Thanks for answering the Question bdr33733. I love the Wheels on your TROOPER 4x4 SUPER COOL





*


----------



## unimatrixzero

*DOES SHE EVER GET TIRED ??????*


----------



## bdr33733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Wow.. I found this and had to share.. Soo Cool. A girl started etching this Window when the BF3 Game was released. She Finished it this week. Awesome Work.
> 
> 
> *


*oooh yea , what a piece of work , it would be great to have that pic on a plexi side , just made for the trooper , this thread is like a well of ideas that will never dry up*








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *
> .........
> Also Thanks for answering the Question bdr33733. I love the Wheels on your TROOPER 4x4 SUPER COOL
> 
> *


*Thanks man , i'm glad you like it , great work you doing man keeping this thread hot and full of action*


----------



## Tommienator

trying to fit my XSPC RX360 in the top of my case with the fans in the top panel, and so far so good







.
I've throwing out the carrying system and put the grip in the top panel with some screws...
Then file the side panel (because the fans can't get under the top panel.. Than it's pushing too hard!
and it works







.
And the hole is just for a monitor.. For my flow, my temps,..
And wensday I'll going to cut the hole for the extra fan


----------



## Chrisoldinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdr33733*
> 
> Hi Chris
> - after several trials ,mounting the HDD fans on the front gives better air flow & lower temp inside the case
> - the top 200mm fan is not noisy at all if it's used as exhaust fan , but gets little bit noisy if you using it as intake fan
> - Wheels ! , i already did that , i can not imagine using that monster case without them


Thanks for the advice re the HDD fans, it's as I thought also. I'll definately make sure I configure the case this way.

Really nice wheels! Are these from the HAF 932? Were they difficult to fit?


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Nice to have you come and introduce yourself.. Can't wait to see how you do things. Looks Great. Welcome to the CMSTC...











Also... If you don't want to do too much modding the Lian Li Wheels whould look Great on there..*

*Lian Li Metal Casters for Case Wheel Stand Black Model: WB-02B*


http://www.amazon.com/Lian-Li-Metal-Casters-Wheel/dp/B004TGS742


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdr33733*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Wow.. I found this and had to share.. Soo Cool. A girl started etching this Window when the BF3 Game was released. She Finished it this week. Awesome Work.
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *oooh yea , what a piece of work , it would be great to have that pic on a plexi side , just made for the trooper , this thread is like a well of ideas that will never dry up*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *
> .........
> Also Thanks for answering the Question bdr33733. I love the Wheels on your TROOPER 4x4 SUPER COOL
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Thanks man , i'm glad you like it , great work you doing man keeping this thread hot and full of action*
Click to expand...

*Thank you so much for the Great Words of Encouragement. You Guys are well worth it.*


----------



## bdr33733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisoldinho*
> 
> Thanks for the advice re the HDD fans, it's as I thought also. I'll definately make sure I configure the case this way.
> Really nice wheels! Are these from the HAF 932? Were they difficult to fit?


*no sir , not from the HAF case , i took off the wheels from old CPU stand i had , cpu stand like this one http://www.amazon.com/SYBA-Stand-Case-Black-SY-ACC65010/dp/B002N9OJXA/ref=sr_1_89?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1330984573&sr=1-89
mounting them was easy , just 4holes at the bottom of the case and that's all*


----------



## Chrisoldinho

Thanks for the replies unimatrixzero & bdr33733...Those Lian Li casters look great, definately worth considering, alternatively on the CM website I can get HAF 932 wheels for £6.50, they seem to have a similar fitment as you have on yours bdr33733.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisoldinho*
> 
> Thanks for the replies unimatrixzero & bdr33733...Those Lian Li casters look great, definately worth considering, alternatively on the CM website I can get HAF 932 wheels for £6.50, they seem to have a similar fitment as you have on yours bdr33733.


Most hardware stores here in the US carry casters like the HAF ones, probably cheaper after shipping.


----------



## tufst1

Hi Guys.
Been looking at cases for awhile now. I have also been following this thread. Great info. Nothing but software has the storm trooper for $142.64 with free budget shipping. Has anyone ordeded from them? I found them thru google and Amazon. lots of reviews and good feedback on the review. biggest complaint is something not being in stock but monies get refunded.

http://www.nothingbutsoftware.com/catalog_type.asp?ProductCode=174315&ai=1550

Thanks for your time.

Tufst1


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tufst1*
> 
> Hi Guys.
> Been looking at cases for awhile now. I have also been following this thread. Great info. Nothing but software has the storm trooper for $142.64 with free budget shipping. Has anyone ordeded from them? I found them thru google and Amazon. lots of reviews and good feedback on the review. biggest complaint is something not being in stock but monies get refunded.
> http://www.nothingbutsoftware.com/catalog_type.asp?ProductCode=174315&ai=1550
> Thanks for your time.
> Tufst1


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119245&Tpk=cm%20storm%20trooper in stock as of 3/05/2012 1756(556pm)









Its 149 with free shipping, but i order from newegg almost everyday right now


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks for supporting the Scout. It will be a good year for Storm chassis just stay tuned! We at CM have read almost 90% of this thread.


CM is talking cases again in the CMSSC


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks for supporting the Scout. It will be a good year for Storm chassis just stay tuned! We at CM have read almost 90% of this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> CM is talking cases again in the CMSSC
Click to expand...

Oh Man.. Dad is going to Crap a Gold brick.. Thanks for the News. That is so Beastie.

Wow.. They have read 90 percent of the Thread. Dxxx... Thats like reading WAR and PEACE.. IN RUSSIAN.


----------



## LegendMask

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisoldinho*
> 
> Hi all,
> New to the forums. Have just purchased a Storm Trooper, delivery date is Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've read through various pages in the forums and most of my questions have already been asked in one form or another, but I would appreciate any additional input regarding my config.
> Components:-
> 
> Phenom 1090T
> Antec Kuhlér 620 H2O (2x 120mm Push Pull)
> 2x MSI R6850 OC Edition in Crossfire (*annoyingly they exhaust hot air into the case due to the heatsink and fan fitment..*)
> 8GB DDR3 1600 RAM
> 3x 500GB 3.5" Drives
> 1x OCZ Synapse Cache (64GB) SSD
> 1.I am intending on using the 2 side and 2 bottom 120mm optional fans. Antec recommend using the 620 in an intake setup for the radiator but looking at the diagram on the Coolmaster site this is against the recommended setup.


Try this configuration once you get your rig, since your graphics are exhausting hot air into the case



or maybe



I'm sure the more experts would suggests something similar


----------



## Chrisoldinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegendMask*
> 
> Try this configuration once you get your rig, since your graphics are exhausting hot air into the case
> 
> or maybe
> 
> I'm sure the more experts would suggests something similar


Great! Thanks for the info, will definately have to try this. Currently my GPU temps in my existing chassis under load are approx 77C and respectively 70C, this is with the voltage turned down on one of the cards otherwise I hit 90C and above, fans are very audiable also, so it will be great to see what difference this case makes in it's various configurations.


----------



## LegendMask

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisoldinho*
> 
> Great! Thanks for the info, will definately have to try this. Currently my GPU temps in my existing chassis under load are approx 77C and respectively 70C, this is with the voltage turned down on one of the cards otherwise I hit 90C and above, fans are very audiable also, so it will be great to see what difference this case makes in it's various configurations.


you are welcome, try using *Rigbuilder* on the right top corner to let us know what rig do you currently have, and dont forget to take pictures once your sweet case shows up


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> CM is talking cases again in the CMSSC


the guys that are getting later versions of the cases are going to benefit from the feed back in this thread.









how many prepositional phrases are in this sentence? I need more English lessons









EDIT: BTW guys, i still have that free game available for a winner.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> CM is talking cases again in the CMSSC


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Oh Man.. Dad is going to Crap a Gold brick.. Thanks for the News. That is so Beastie.
> Wow.. They have read 90 percent of the Thread. Dxxx... Thats like reading WAR and PEACE.. IN RUSSIAN.


LOL, can you believe it...







Hey 'U', don't think for one moment that they're not watching this thread..... They are Here!!















We just don't see them!!!!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> CM is talking cases again in the CMSSC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Oh Man.. Dad is going to Crap a Gold brick.. Thanks for the News. That is so Beastie.
> Wow.. They have read 90 percent of the Thread. Dxxx... Thats like reading WAR and PEACE.. IN RUSSIAN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, can you believe it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey 'U', don't think for one moment that they're not watching this thread..... They are Here!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just don't see them!!!!
Click to expand...

You better believe they are here watching, learning, and in some cases going







we should have known better, I bet they are doing a little bit of this too








Posted 10/4/11
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> For all of you here waiting for a CM Storm Trooper, due to the typhoon in south china area it delayed the shipment. The 1st shipments of CM Storm Trooper should arrive by last week of this month or sooner.


BTW anyone want to take bets on it being the Striker?


----------



## unimatrixzero

*I agree Rogue.. and with us.... They get Awesome Intel...*


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> CM is talking cases again in the CMSSC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Oh Man.. Dad is going to Crap a Gold brick.. Thanks for the News. That is so Beastie.
> Wow.. They have read 90 percent of the Thread. Dxxx... Thats like reading WAR and PEACE.. IN RUSSIAN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, can you believe it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey 'U', don't think for one moment that they're not watching this thread..... They are Here!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just don't see them!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You better believe they are here watching, learning, and in some cases going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we should have known better, I bet they are doing a little bit of this too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted 10/4/11
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> For all of you here waiting for a CM Storm Trooper, due to the typhoon in south china area it delayed the shipment. The 1st shipments of CM Storm Trooper should arrive by last week of this month or sooner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BTW anyone want to take bets on it being the Striker?
Click to expand...

*That is a bet I am not willing to take. That is an AWESOME NAME.. COOLER MASTER STORM STRIKER. That is just TOO HOT.*



OR..


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *That is a bet I am not willing to take. That is an AWESOME NAME.. COOLER MASTER STORM STRIKER. That is just TOO HOT.*


Now that is Hot!!!








Cooler Masters Storm 'STRIKER'!!!


----------



## unimatrixzero

I like yours better Rogue Spear.


----------



## Devilguns

So this might be the windowed variant?


----------



## unimatrixzero




----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> I like yours better Rogue Spear.


Wait until he does one up proper like, Rogue's got skills


----------



## DireLeon2010

In case ya'll didn't see it in the Scout thread....

New Zambezi's.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819106009

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819106010


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

I might be getting rid of my trooper. Bitfenix is going to sponsor me with a new case... Ohh yeah.. so 115 shipped with original box.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Wait until he does one up proper like, Rogue's got skills










I have skills!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> I might be getting rid of my trooper. Bitfenix is going to sponsor me with a new case... Ohh yeah.. so 115 shipped with original box.


I'll take it!!!!............................... 115 shipped, I'll take that Trooper!!!


----------



## GoodInk

Hi guy's just want to let you all know I'm doing a review on Modeler's Brand LED's. It's not complete yet but I have a good bit of it finished. Once completed I'll let you all know.

http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-club/24680#post_16652297


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> I might be getting rid of my trooper. Bitfenix is going to sponsor me with a new case... Ohh yeah.. so 115 shipped with original box.


*That is a Great Price, XD3aDPooLx.. Throw us a picture of it up so we can see it.

BTW... I am tired of the Cobra Look and I am going Ferrari build.. Pray that I do a good Job.







*


----------



## LegendMask

Quote:


> *That is a Great Price, XD3aDPooLx.. Throw us a picture of it up so we can see it.
> BTW... I am tired of the Cobra Look and I am going Ferrari build.. Pray that I do a good Job.
> 
> *


OMG BALLiiiiiiiiiiiNG!!!









Looking forward to see it finished.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Thanks.. that is my Primer coat that I am laying. Ferrari Red needs a yellow base coat to get the color right. I am using John Deere Yellow as my base coat at the moment. It is made for Tractors and farm equipment so it is really heavy duty paint. It goes on nice and has a really hard surface after it drys. Twice as long as other paint. I have to wait almost 6 hours between coats right now. Maybe the Weather. But the Case will be Red. but it has to be Yellow first. Weird huh...LOL


----------



## justinwebb

where are you getting the paint from? is it in a can or using a gun? Having painted 6 cars now that color if its from a can wont look right you will need a gun for it to be flawless and are you doing a clear coat?


----------



## Favian

Hey guys, I just got a cooler master storm trooper case today and hooked it up but for some reason the red led lights on the 2 fans wont turn off. When i press the button it makes the sound but nothing happens. I'm not sure if I missed something or if my case is defective. Any ideas?


----------



## Zan30

Make sure you have plugged both wires in to the fan ..


----------



## LegendMask

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zan30*
> 
> Make sure you have plugged both wires in to the fan ..


this plus you can check this below



^^^ its on the first page of this thread, I really recommend you reading at least the first five posts in this thread. some really good information gathered and posted by unimatrixzero.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Favian*
> 
> Hey guys, I just got a cooler master storm trooper case today and hooked it up but for some reason the red led lights on the 2 fans wont turn off. When i press the button it makes the sound but nothing happens. I'm not sure if I missed something or if my case is defective. Any ideas?


*Here is a weird Fix.. Case Top Alignment.

Yes. Your Case top, Where the contol panel is located, can be out of alignment. The controllers back is just some very small plastic pieces that have to completely align with the Microswitches that are located on the case itself. the best way to check for this is to remove your top and reseat it. or Hit is with your hand to the left of the right and test the button.
*

Now for the bad news. the fact that it is on and doesn't go off could be a short in the momentary contact switch under the top Panel. If it is shorted, the light would continuously stay on indefeantly due to the shorted connection acting like a finger always pressing the on button.


Check the Ground on the base panel. There are Two Ground wires. (GREEN WIRES SCREWED TO THE FRAME) Check these wires to see if they are seated well and also look for wires that have insulation rubbed off close to the frame. This could also stop the contact Switch from functioning.


After all this .. You may have a bad contol Panel and you should call 909.673.9880 in the USA or call your Vendor and ask for an RMA Number for your case and send it back to them and they will send you a brand new one.


Thanks for Trusting the CMSTC for your Trooper Help.


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Favian*
> 
> Hey guys, I just got a cooler master storm trooper case today and hooked it up but for some reason the red led lights on the 2 fans wont turn off. When i press the button it makes the sound but nothing happens. I'm not sure if I missed something or if my case is defective. Any ideas?


Welcome to the trooper, when you get this small problem figured out. Continue to come back and be a part of the community. everyone shares ideas, good and bad, and always ready to help.


----------



## Zan30

do you think that 45m 360 rad would be enough for a 2500k & gtx 570 or should i add another 240 rad in or maybe trade up to a full 60m 360 rad , what your thoughts guys


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zan30*
> 
> do you think that 45m 360 rad would be enough for a 2500k & gtx 570 or should i add another 240 rad in or maybe trade up to a full 60m 360 rad , what your thoughts guys


depends on how low or silent u want your fans if u don't care on noise should be fine

but if u wish to run the fans low than just keep adding

the more u add the lower the fans and flowrate can be


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zan30*
> 
> do you think that 45m 360 rad would be enough for a 2500k & gtx 570 or should i add another 240 rad in or maybe trade up to a full 60m 360 rad , what your thoughts guys


Not enough cooling for both, add a 240 rad.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zan30*
> 
> do you think that 45m 360 rad would be enough for a 2500k & gtx 570 or should i add another 240 rad in or maybe trade up to a full 60m 360 rad , what your thoughts guys


I know a RX360 will do the trick, even a EX360 will but you'll need to run your fans at a higher RPM with the EX. What rads are you looking at in the 45mm and 60mm range?

[Bundymania User Review] Triple Radiator (360) Roundup - 16 Rads tested !


----------



## Zan30

Well the rad i have now is the EK CoolStream Radiator XT 360 in the front of my trooper so i was just think could i do it with that or get a 240 or upgrade to a 60m


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> depends on how low or silent u want your fans if u don't care on noise should be fine
> but if u wish to run the fans low than just keep adding
> the more u add the lower the fans and flowrate can be


whats up man








i finally have all my stuff in and im actually working on it right now. i waited for my OS to come and at the very last min. I found out (by researching my board more) that home premium can only support 16gbs of physical memory. CRAP! that would have been nice to know a week ago lol. but i did not open it so i can return it. now i have to buy pro.







its supports up to 192 i think.
i already have the memory so im not backing down.


----------



## unimatrixzero

I have pro and I love it but I thought all the OS's conformed to 64 bit Standard.. Good to know.. Thanks...


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> I have pro and I love it but I thought all the OS's conformed to 64 bit Standard.. Good to know.. Thanks...


only pro and ultimate support more than 16gbs of physical memory(also enterprise)
this was a problem people where running into. WHP would not recognize more than 16, but would work fine if they removed the additional sticks of memory.

accoring to all comparison charts I've seen comparing Windows 7 editions, there has been no mention of the lower memory limits of the Home editions of Windows 7.

In fact, the Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium page states 'Takes full advantage of 64-bit PC hardware and memory.'

However, Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit has a physical memory limit of 16GB. Windows 7 Professional, Enterprise and Ultimate have a limit of 192GB ( see http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/libr...mits_windows_7 ). I only stumbled accross this today.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zan30*
> 
> Well the rad i have now is the EK CoolStream Radiator XT 360 in the front of my trooper so i was just think could i do it with that or get a 240 or upgrade to a 60m


I think you will need an upgrade.


----------



## unimatrixzero




----------



## unimatrixzero

*IT'S OFFICAL



2011 LGA BOARDS RUNNING THE NEW CHIPSET NEED TO USE

64 bit WINDOWS 7 PROFESSIONAL

64 bit WINDOWS 7 ENTERPRISE

OR

64 bit WINDOWS 7 ULTIMATE

WHY.... MEMORY ON THE LOWER VERSIONS
ARE STOPPED AT 16 gbs. OF RAM*


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Storm Trooper of the WEEK.*


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> whats up man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i finally have all my stuff in and im actually working on it right now. i waited for my OS to come and at the very last min. I found out (by researching my board more) that home premium can only support 16gbs of physical memory. CRAP! that would have been nice to know a week ago lol. but i did not open it so i can return it. now i have to buy pro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its supports up to 192 i think.
> i already have the memory so im not backing down.


i didnt say it but just download a pre activated copy of windows 7 ultimate and use it till u get your hands on your new copy







i cant wait to see benches of your new build 2011

like looking at 2 sets of boobs instead of just one set









Hugh is the cpu and the girls are the RAM


----------



## unimatrixzero

*This is more like a Celeron with 1866 DDr3 ... plenty of ram..

But the Processor is Bottlenecked.. LOL

LGA 2011 chipset. Linear Glandular Assistance 2011*

*My new Numbers on my latest Overclock of the 3820*


----------



## Favian

Thanks for the help guys! I finally figured out how to wire the fans properly to turn the leds on and off.







I love this case. I have another question, If i want to water cool my overclocked i5-2500k and hd 7970 crossfire what kind of radiators would I need and would they fit in the case?


----------



## LegendMask

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Favian*
> 
> Thanks for the help guys! I finally figured out how to wire the fans properly to turn the leds on and off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this case. I have another question, If i want to water cool my overclocked i5-2500k and hd 7970 crossfire what kind of radiators would I need and would they fit in the case?


Here is a good read and detailed steps regarding installing water cooling without any modding on this great case, by a member who goes by the name txtmstrjoe in this forum through CMHD.TV BLOG

CM Storm Trooper - Water Cooling Options (240mm - *Roof*-Mounted Radiator)

CM Storm Trooper - Water Cooling Options (240mm - *Floor*-Mounted Radiator)

CM Storm Trooper - Water Cooling Options (360mm - *Front*-Mounted Radiator)


----------



## Favian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegendMask*
> 
> Here is a good read and detailed steps regarding installing water cooling without any modding on this great case, by a member who goes by the name txtmstrjoe in this forum through CMHD.TV BLOG
> CM Storm Trooper - Water Cooling Options (240mm - *Roof*-Mounted Radiator)
> CM Storm Trooper - Water Cooling Options (240mm - *Floor*-Mounted Radiator)
> CM Storm Trooper - Water Cooling Options (360mm - *Front*-Mounted Radiator)


Thanks!


----------



## LegendMask

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Favian*
> 
> Thanks!


you are welcome


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Favian*
> 
> Thanks for the help guys! I finally figured out how to wire the fans properly to turn the leds on and off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this case. I have another question, If i want to water cool my overclocked i5-2500k and hd 7970 crossfire what kind of radiators would I need and would they fit in the case?




if u look in my pics u can get a better idear just take a look thrue my (default) album any Q feal free to ask but ther is plenty of options for this case


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Favian*
> 
> Thanks for the help guys! I finally figured out how to wire the fans properly to turn the leds on and off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this case. I have another question, If i want to water cool my overclocked i5-2500k and hd 7970 crossfire what kind of radiators would I need and would they fit in the case?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if u look in my pics u can get a better idear just take a look thrue my (default) album any Q feal free to ask but ther is plenty of options for this case
Click to expand...

*I love this build... Very Nice Skitz...*


----------



## Favian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> if u look in my pics u can get a better idear just take a look thrue my (default) album any Q feal free to ask but ther is plenty of options for this case
> *I love this build... Very Nice Skitz...*


Incredible build! Thanks for giving me an idea on how to water cool with this case.


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *I love this build... Very Nice Skitz...*


thanks heaps









its taken up so much of my time it will be good when its finished

thort u may like to be the first to know im going to be starting a big mod with the trooper

im going to be attempting to rotate the mobo 90* similar to the silverstone fortress ft 02 going to be starting a work log for this i think


----------



## Devilguns

Very nice work Skitzlab. I like your idea to put the mobo 90 degrees, very cool.


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> thanks heaps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its taken up so much of my time it will be good when its finished
> thort u may like to be the first to know im going to be starting a big mod with the trooper
> im going to be attempting to rotate the mobo 90* similar to the silverstone fortress ft 02 going to be starting a work log for this i think


man you beat me to that rad mount idea, lol im always behind in this thread lol


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModelersBrand*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What'd you guys say?
> 
> Compuwhat?


rofl


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> I have pro and I love it but I thought all the OS's conformed to 64 bit Standard.. Good to know.. Thanks...
> 
> 
> 
> only pro and ultimate support more than 16gbs of physical memory(also enterprise)
> this was a problem people where running into. WHP would not recognize more than 16, but would work fine if they removed the additional sticks of memory.
> 
> accoring to all comparison charts I've seen comparing Windows 7 editions, there has been no mention of the lower memory limits of the Home editions of Windows 7.
> 
> In fact, the Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium page states 'Takes full advantage of 64-bit PC hardware and memory.'
> 
> However, Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit has a physical memory limit of 16GB. Windows 7 Professional, Enterprise and Ultimate have a limit of 192GB ( see http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/libr...mits_windows_7 ). I only stumbled accross this today.
Click to expand...

I did not know this!! Reps to you for sharing in your misfortune


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *I love this build... Very Nice Skitz...*
> 
> 
> 
> thanks heaps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its taken up so much of my time it will be good when its finished
> 
> thort u may like to be the first to know im going to be starting a big mod with the trooper
> 
> im going to be attempting to rotate the mobo 90* similar to the silverstone fortress ft 02 going to be starting a work log for this i think
Click to expand...



*That is such a RADICAL IDEA.. I personally LOVE the IDEA. IT Really will work with this case. WOW Amazing Idea. Just ExtraOrdinarily Cool.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devilguns*
> 
> Very nice work Skitzlab. I like your idea to put the mobo 90 degrees, very cool.


*Yea... I AM with you DG..& .. H969*


----------



## Warfare

Sign me up


----------



## Rogue1266

GUNNARS


Hey TROOPER'S!!! I had posted a few pages back about the New 'Gunnar's Eyewear' you might keep see'ing Ad'ed here
on 'OCN'... Well, they have a contest going on that you could be eligible to 'WIN' a pair of these Medically helping, Very Cool looking, Stylish eyewear!!!
Just click on the link. Read the direction's and post on the thread... It's that easy. Well, 'GOOD LUCK' TROOPER'S!!!
Win GUNNAR eye-fatigue reducing computer glasses!!
GUNNARS Thread


----------



## Devilguns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> Sign me up


Nice rig!


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devilguns*
> 
> Nice rig!


Thanks. I sold my i7 970 so I could get the Trooper, then got a 930 and still had some change left over. No sacrifice, no victory men.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> Thanks. I sold my i7 970 so I could get the Trooper, then got a 930 and still had some change left over. No sacrifice, no victory men.


You have a nice build man it looks good


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> Sign me up


welcome







nice build clean


----------



## skitzab1

squeezed another rad in with little bit of thort and a fan shroud to go over the fan
 








wish it was a black rad little bit of paint but

i probably wont leave it there


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *That is a Great Price, XD3aDPooLx.. Throw us a picture of it up so we can see it.
> BTW... I am tired of the Cobra Look and I am going Ferrari build.. Pray that I do a good Job.
> *


What's going on with the case 'U'??? Any updates on your progress with it???


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> Sign me up


Welcome friend, This is a great bunch of guys that will help in any way they can.


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> Sign me up


Welcome friend, This is a great bunch of guys that will help in any way they can.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *That is a Great Price, XD3aDPooLx.. Throw us a picture of it up so we can see it.
> BTW... I am tired of the Cobra Look and I am going Ferrari build.. Pray that I do a good Job.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> What's going on with the case 'U'??? Any updates on your progress with it???
Click to expand...

*Well I have been running into brick walls on this. the weather has torn the paint to hell so I have to use AirCraft paint stripper to take it down to the bare metal..

Then I have to come up with a nice panel theme for the sides because I am going to Vinyl coat it instead of painting. Painting costs more than having vinyl done and the vinyl is temporary and easy to change and cheaper. Or I could go back to my original Cobra build concept. I have that vinyl on hand already. I just Not sure.. COBRA or FERRARI with the real Chrome pony and the original stickers on the sides.. ohh this is really a big decision. Any opinions on this would be welcomed. Thanks for asking..*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> Sign me up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome friend, This is a great bunch of guys that will help in any way they can.
Click to expand...

*AMEN Bro.. This is a great Group of Brothers and we love to support each other.. We are a Family here and brothers to the end.*


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Welcome friend, This is a great bunch of guys that will help in any way they can.


Thanks guys. I've read this entire thread. Great stuff here. This case is awesome. I came from a CM 690 II Advanced. My friend wanted it, so that just opened the need for a new case.


----------



## unimatrixzero

How to Join..

POST A PICTURE OF YOUR STORM TROOPER AND

FILL OUT THE FORM FOR MEMBERSHIP

AND YOU ARE DONE.

STAY HONORABLE AND STRONG.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Welcome friend, This is a great bunch of guys that will help in any way they can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys. I've read this entire thread. Great stuff here. This case is awesome. I came from a CM 690 II Advanced. My friend wanted it, so that just opened the need for a new case.
Click to expand...

You just got Bumped in Rank for that SSgt.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Well I have been running into brick walls on this. the weather has torn the paint to hell so I have to use AirCraft paint stripper to take it down to the bare metal..
> 
> Then I have to come up with a nice panel theme for the sides because I am going to Vinyl coat it instead of painting. Painting costs more than having vinyl done and the vinyl is temporary and easy to change and cheaper. Or I could go back to my original Cobra build concept. I have that vinyl on hand already. I just Not sure.. COBRA or FERRARI with the real Chrome pony and the original stickers on the sides.. ohh this is really a big decision. Any opinions on this would be welcomed. Thanks for asking..*


I would go with 'FERRARI' Theme..







I think the Idea is very








I think the Trooper case would look real stylish Ferrari Red; with sticker's and all!!! I think it all so
depends on the situation at hand... Ferrari red in paint if your doing this as a one time mod. Ferrari red in vinyl if you plan on changing the case out again in month's to come!!!!


----------



## unimatrixzero

My Art for the WEEK..
Thank you Blitz for your wonderful
Looking Rig.


----------



## LegendMask

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *I just Not sure.. COBRA or FERRARI with the real Chrome pony and the original stickers on the sides.. ohh this is really a big decision. Any opinions on this would be welcomed. Thanks for asking..*


I would go FERRARI bro, its really sad the weather missed up your plan, you guys are inspiring me a lot on this great case...keep it up


----------



## LegendMask

I just felt like posting those pictures nothing special at all just total randomness


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegendMask*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *I just Not sure.. COBRA or FERRARI with the real Chrome pony and the original stickers on the sides.. ohh this is really a big decision. Any opinions on this would be welcomed. Thanks for asking..*
> 
> 
> 
> I would go FERRARI bro, its really sad the weather missed up your plan, you guys are inspiring me a lot on this great case...keep it up
Click to expand...

*
Thanks Man for the Opinion.. I love the Idea.. here is a concept I am working on for the Panel just for you..*



*BTW... You still have the Plastic cover over the start button.. Aren't we paranoid.. personally ... they make me crazy ... I have to rip them off as soon as I see them LOL







*



*Great Set Up... Very NICE.*


----------



## worm

Ok this is my first full build of a pc...


----------



## LegendMask

Quote:


> *
> Thanks Man for the Opinion.. I love the Idea.. here is a concept I am working on for the Panel just for you..*


*Thanks a lot buddy Im glad you decided to go with the Ferrari Panel it looks promising however I got an Idea for you that im gonna post in a couple of minutes







*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *BTW... You still have the Plastic cover over the start button.. Aren't we paranoid.. personally ... they make me crazy ... I have to rip them off as soon as I see them LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*I knew someone was gonna say something about it, and I planned to REP+ the first person to talk about it!! LoL
and just to put your mind on ease, the plastic covers are GONE!!







*


----------



## LegendMask

what you think so far? its not yet perfect however I think you got the idea


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegendMask*
> 
> what you think so far? its not yet perfect however I think you got the idea


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegendMask*
> 
> what you think so far? its not yet perfect however I think you got the idea










And damn you! Now I may have to buy some more CF wrap as this gave me a cool idea for my Lian Li


----------



## LegendMask

*OK its not gonna be the exact same, however I would think you would end up with this look (with a very light tinted window on the Left Panel and the chrome badge)*


----------



## unimatrixzero

*I am really loving this... This is really what I wanted.. This is so perfect.. I am so impressed and appreciative to you sir. This is AWESOME*


*Thank you so much..Brother.
I just bought the Di-NOC insert for the center.. its an Awesome idea..*


----------



## LegendMask

Dont mention it brother, I'm really glad you liked it









EDIT: Are you planning to do it all the way around?


----------



## LegendMask

*The Right Panel of the case, no place to fit the yellow badge except as shown i believe...I would let the yellow badge go. (I don't know)*


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegendMask*
> 
> *The Right Panel of the case, no place to fit the yellow badge except as shown i believe...I would let the yellow badge go. (I don't know)*


*Wow.. I am just blown Away by your Skills man.. Thank you so much.. It Looks So Great*
.


----------



## Flisker_new

Hi guys,

First of all this is awesome thread and second ... I just started my first modding ever







here is what I did today :





Now I have to wait for "shadow or what's the right word" acrylic sheet and than I can continue.

I guess it could be better... but I am quite happy so far since its my first work.


----------



## LegendMask

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Wow.. I am just blown Away by your Skills man.. Thank you so much.. It Looks So Great*
> .


Really appreciate it man, looking forward to see what are your plans









By the way this Ferrari was on my mind the whole time last night, this is why I came up with that design


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flisker_new*
> 
> Hi guys,
> First of all this is awesome thread and second ... I just started my first modding ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is what I did today :
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have to wait for "shadow or what's the right word" acrylic sheet and than I can continue.
> I guess it could be better... but I am quite happy so far since its my first work.


Amazing dude, I'm jealous, and cant wait to start modding mine. ( a lot of things stopping me from starting right now, but hopefully soon will be the time)


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LegendMask*
> 
> *The Right Panel of the case, no place to fit the yellow badge except as shown i believe...I would let the yellow badge go. (I don't know)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wow.. I am just blown Away by your Skills man.. Thank you so much.. It Looks So Great*
> .
Click to expand...

Beautiful,








You might have your hands full trying to duplicate that color, go back to your vinyl guy.....They use vinyl on nascar race cars, and everybody thinks it is paint!!!








Just like that snake vinyl you did it looks like paint!!








LegendMask, very nice work







+reps


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flisker_new*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> First of all this is awesome thread and second ... I just started my first modding ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is what I did today :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have to wait for "shadow or what's the right word" acrylic sheet and than I can continue.
> 
> I guess it could be better... but I am quite happy so far since its my first work.


Nice cut!! Nice round corners, thx for sharing pics, we love pictures keep us up to date!


----------



## Devilguns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flisker_new*
> 
> Hi guys,
> First of all this is awesome thread and second ... I just started my first modding ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is what I did today :
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have to wait for "shadow or what's the right word" acrylic sheet and than I can continue.
> I guess it could be better... but I am quite happy so far since its my first work.


Very nice work! I have to agree, the rounded area at the corners look great:thumb:


----------



## Devilguns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegendMask*
> 
> *The Right Panel of the case, no place to fit the yellow badge except as shown i believe...I would let the yellow badge go. (I don't know)*


That looks incredible, this case would look amazing with that theme.


----------



## Flisker_new

Thx guys, I will keep u updated on progress







I am also thinking about switching mesh for acrylic sheet with just holes for 2 fans , to be able see my GTX470 SLI setup with Accelero's , but I am not sure if its going to look good ... well we will see . At the end its not problem to put mesh back there


----------



## Flisker_new

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegendMask*
> 
> *The Right Panel of the case, no place to fit the yellow badge except as shown i believe...I would let the yellow badge go. (I don't know)*


And yea , this would look absolutely phenomenal







, As for badge IMO I wouldnt push it there, maybe somewhere next to "Ferrari" text


----------



## LegendMask

WOW thanks a lot guys its really appreciated









and my rep's finally got bumped like crazy lol









UMZ let me know if I can help with anything more, I will be glad to do it


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flisker_new*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> First of all this is awesome thread and second ... I just started my first modding ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is what I did today :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have to wait for "shadow or what's the right word" acrylic sheet and than I can continue.
> 
> I guess it could be better... but I am quite happy so far since its my first work.


*You should be.. I love Window concepts. I think there are only 3 concepts so far that I have seen and yours is number 4 for the CM Storm Trooper. I would put some kind of shroud or mesh over the drive bays, but I love the fact that guys are starting to cut on this Fantastic Case. It is so great for modding. I truly love the CM Storm Trooper.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegendMask*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Wow.. I am just blown Away by your Skills man.. Thank you so much.. It Looks So Great*
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Really appreciate it man, looking forward to see what are your plans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way... this Ferrari was on my mind the whole time last night, this is why I came up with that design
Click to expand...

*I will tell you a secret about me. You find a way to incorporate DI- NOC into a Mod and it gets my attention faster than a HOOTER'S Billboard.


Your Concept is awesome. I am thinking of another color for the stripe but other than that I have already bought a prancing horse on EBad and some Aluminum Yellow Badges.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegendMask*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Flisker_new*
> 
> Hi guys,
> First of all this is awesome thread and second ... I just started my first modding ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is what I did today :
> 
> Now I have to wait for "shadow or what's the right word" acrylic sheet and than I can continue.
> I guess it could be better... but I am quite happy so far since its my first work.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing dude, I'm jealous, and cant wait to start modding mine. ( a lot of things stopping me from starting right now, but hopefully soon will be the time)
Click to expand...

*We are in trouble the day that you start Modding LedgendMask. Your conceptual skills are Extraordinary.

I am So Blown away today you would not believe it. I wasn't sure about the Ferrari theme at first but now I cant wait.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LegendMask*
> 
> *The Right Panel of the case, no place to fit the yellow badge except as shown i believe...I would let the yellow badge go. (I don't know)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wow.. I am just blown Away by your Skills man.. Thank you so much.. It Looks So Great*
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beautiful,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might have your hands full trying to duplicate that color, go back to your vinyl guy.....They use vinyl on nascar race cars, and everybody thinks it is paint!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like that snake vinyl you did it looks like paint!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LegendMask, very nice work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +reps
Click to expand...

*Yea.. That is my plan. I will have the same guy that did the Cobra Build to do this one on Glossy vinyl.



I just need to make sure the case has no bumps in it or it will show like a Bandade on a Super model.


I agree.. round corners on this build is best since it has rounded accents all over the case.


A Round Bastard File works great or 80 grit Sandpaper.

*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Flisker_new*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> First of all this is awesome thread and second ... I just started my first modding ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is what I did today :
> 
> Now I have to wait for "shadow or what's the right word" acrylic sheet and than I can continue.
> 
> I guess it could be better... but I am quite happy so far since its my first work.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice cut!! Nice round corners, thx for sharing pics, we love pictures keep us up to date!
Click to expand...

*Thanks.. I like the Thread too. Hopefully many others will feel the same as you.
I am just loving the Fact that people are getting acquainted with Modding and cutting into the Steel.. Its an art that is Hypnotically Addictive.*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devilguns*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LegendMask*
> 
> *The Right Panel of the case, no place to fit the yellow badge except as shown i believe...I would let the yellow badge go. (I don't know)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks incredible, this case would look amazing with that theme.
Click to expand...

*I agree. I am going with it for sure.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flisker_new*
> 
> Thx guys, I will keep u updated on progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also thinking about switching mesh for acrylic sheet with just holes for 2 fans , to be able see my GTX470 SLI setup with Accelero's , but I am not sure if its going to look good ... well we will see . At the end its not problem to put mesh back there


*That will be Great.. We want to see what you do.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flisker_new*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LegendMask*
> 
> *The Right Panel of the case, no place to fit the yellow badge except as shown i believe...I would let the yellow badge go. (I don't know)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yea , this would look absolutely phenomenal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , As for badge IMO I wouldnt push it there, maybe somewhere next to "Ferrari" text
Click to expand...

*The Yellow badge will go somewhere.. Trust me on that ..*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegendMask*
> 
> WOW thanks a lot guys its really appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my rep's finally got bumped like crazy lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UMZ let me know if I can help with anything more, I will be glad to do it


*If you could get me a more silver Stripe or a Graphite black color.*


----------



## Devilguns

Unimatrix, what about the top of the case, were you thinking of panting that as well? I was thinking something along the lines of red with a carbon fiber control panel area, something like this:


----------



## nickt1862

To me this club is like: "The Official Cooler Master Storm Trooper Club - pushing the case modding envelope."

I've been reading this thread daily.

Really, this club albeit young has quite the innovative excitement and spirit!

Kudos to all who belong to this club.









I bet Cooler Master will eventually steal some of your ideas - lol!


----------



## Warfare

Looks like a piece of my rig made it in the mock up. Lookin' good in red.


----------



## HCore

That is gonna be the sickest case on the planet. Bravo Boys!!!!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devilguns*
> 
> Unimatrix, what about the top of the case, were you thinking of panting that as well? I was thinking something along the lines of red with a carbon fiber control panel area, something like this:


*Man DG.. Youre Killing me.. That looks Freakin' Sick Dude.. I was going to be skip the top but now you're driven me crazy.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> To me this club is like: "The Official Cooler Master Storm Trooper Club - pushing the case modding envelope."
> 
> I've been reading this thread daily.
> 
> Really, this club albeit young has quite the innovative excitement and spirit!
> 
> Kudos to all who belong to this club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet Cooler Master will eventually steal some of your ideas - lol!


*That is a Bet that I would not want to take on... LOL*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> Looks like a piece of my rig made it in the mock up. Lookin' good in red.


*Yea... the more I see it the Better I like it.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HCore*
> 
> That is gonna be the sickest case on the planet. Bravo Boys!!!!


*Well I don't know about that, but I thank you for the Vote of Confidence.*


----------



## GoodInk

I'm so wanting a red Trooper right now.


----------



## LegendMask

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *If you could get me a more silver Stripe or a Graphite black color.*


*Roger That







*


----------



## LegendMask

*Is this what you asked for? please let me know if its not







*

*Silver Stripe*

*Graphite Black Stripe*


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I'm so wanting a red Trooper right now.


*I am looking at the Legend concept and the DG concept together.. I have bought some chrome on Ebay. Help me.. I am having a modding JONES..








I really wish we could get Paid for this. I Need some help paying for all this.*


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegendMask*
> 
> *Is this what you asked for? please let me know if its not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Silver Stripe*
> 
> *Graphite Black Stripe*


*Ohh GOD Bless you Man.. that looks great. I love all your help. I am loving this very much.

I really don't know how this will turn out but I am definately going with the Prancing horse in the grill. The DI NOC Carbon fiber inside.. Can you look at the theme I have so far and see if you can incorporate both styles together.. I will gladly give you top billing for the conceptual work. Thanks so much to all of you that are helping me on this project. This is getting exciting.*


----------



## LegendMask

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Ohh GOD Bless you Man.. that looks great. I love all your help. I am loving this very much.
> I really don't know how this will turn out but I am definately going with the Prancing horse in the grill. The DI NOC Carbon fiber inside.. Can you look at the theme I have so far and see if you can incorporate both styles together.. I will gladly give you top billing for the conceptual work. Thanks so much to all of you that are helping me on this project. This is getting exciting.*


*Been working on it before you even ask








However I couldnt finish it bro, Im so exhausted its 2:30AM and I gotta wake up early for work, will work on it tommorow and don't you worry about it









DG Really nice touch, thats a whole new level buddy







*


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegendMask*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Ohh GOD Bless you Man.. that looks great. I love all your help. I am loving this very much.
> I really don't know how this will turn out but I am definately going with the Prancing horse in the grill. The DI NOC Carbon fiber inside.. Can you look at the theme I have so far and see if you can incorporate both styles together.. I will gladly give you top billing for the conceptual work. Thanks so much to all of you that are helping me on this project. This is getting exciting.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Been working on it before you even ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However I couldnt finish it bro, Im so exhausted its 2:30AM and I gotta wake up early for work, will work on it tommorow and don't you worry about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DG Really nice touch, thats a whole new level buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...

This must become a reality!


----------



## Devilguns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegendMask*
> 
> *Been working on it before you even ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However I couldnt finish it bro, Im so exhausted its 2:30AM and I gotta wake up early for work, will work on it tommorow and don't you worry about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DG Really nice touch, thats a whole new level buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is amazing, I was hoping when I woke up this morning I'd find this pic lol. Very nice work Legend mask!


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devilguns*
> 
> That is amazing, I was hoping when I woke up this morning I'd find this pic lol. Very nice work Legend mask!


wow gone for a few days mist so much...

this is awesome work

congratulations to all the guys who created this grait work cant beleave what i mist but i gess i got it all in one slap


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegendMask*
> 
> *Been working on it before you even ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However I couldnt finish it bro, Im so exhausted its 2:30AM and I gotta wake up early for work, will work on it tommorow and don't you worry about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DG Really nice touch, thats a whole new level buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *I am looking at the Legend concept and the DG concept together.. I have bought some chrome on Ebay. Help me.. I am having a modding JONES..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wish we could get Paid for this. I Need some help paying for all this.*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Ohh GOD Bless you Man.. that looks great. I love all your help. I am loving this very much.
> I really don't know how this will turn out but I am definately going with the Prancing horse in the grill. The DI NOC Carbon fiber inside.. Can you look at the theme I have so far and see if you can incorporate both styles together.. I will gladly give you top billing for the conceptual work. Thanks so much to all of you that are helping me on this project. This is getting exciting.*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> This must become a reality!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devilguns*
> 
> That is amazing, I was hoping when I woke up this morning I'd find this pic lol. Very nice work Legend mask!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> wow gone for a few days mist so much...
> this is awesome work
> congratulations to all the guys who created this grait work cant beleave what i mist but i gess i got it all in one slap


----------



## bdr33733

*honestly i was not so excited with the idea of the Ferrari red trooper , but now i can not wait to see your end result Unimatrixzero to start working on mine







, i would start with the grey/red theme as it goes very well with original car theme* *, really perfect match*





*LegendMask , DevilGuns you guys are driving that thread crazy with your exciting ideas , keep it up*


----------



## LegendMask

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> This must become a reality!


Yes indeed buddy








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devilguns*
> 
> That is amazing, I was hoping when I woke up this morning I'd find this pic lol. Very nice work Legend mask!


Thanks a lot buddy, you did a very great job too.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> wow gone for a few days mist so much...
> this is awesome work
> congratulations to all the guys who created this grait work cant beleave what i mist but i gess i got it all in one slap


you blink with us and you are done.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdr33733*
> 
> *honestly i was not so excited with the idea of the Ferrari red trooper , but now i can not wait to see your end result Unimatrixzero to start working on mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i would start with the grey/red theme as it goes very well with original car theme* *, really perfect match*
> 
> 
> *LegendMask , DevilGuns you guys are driving that thread crazy with your exciting ideas , keep it up*


Thanks a lot buddy, dont think we forgot about the post you made too with the two radiator. That was indeed a greater job buddy.


----------



## bdr33733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegendMask*
> 
> ........
> Thanks a lot buddy, dont think we forgot about the post you made too with the two radiator. That was indeed a greater job buddy.


Thanks man







, it was nothing compared to your high class fine art and Unimatrixzero' s innovating ideas .

whenever you get some free time , i'd like to see that Ferrari case with grey top instead of red , just to help me make up my mind which theme to go with








I made a big jar of fresh hot mint green tea and keep looking at your pics and imagine how my lady trooper would look like in the red dress , i'll keep some hot tea for you









[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flisker_new*
> 
> 
> ... but I am quite happy so far since its my first work.


First work ?







, this is factory-made side window , great job man keep us updated









*Where is Viperwolf ?! , no posts from him for 5 pages now , i hope he is fine with his new build that we still did not see till now !*


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Thanks for Noticing a Man Down. We need to let Viperwolf know that we Miss him and need him here with us but knowing him he got one of those calls from the DOD to do a Rescue mission in Afganistan to pick up some hostages that have been taken by the Mooja Hadeen. He is undercover and will be back with us soon. Pray for him men.*


COME HOME SOON VIPERWOLF


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Attn All TROOPERS.......



As Leader of this Organization I would like to announce Those who have been moved up in Rank due to thier dedication and Action to the Betterment of the CMSTC and to the Brotherhood as a UNIT. You have distingushed yourselves as Men of HONOR and Men of HONORABLE ACTIONS and you deserving of these new Ranks that The CMSTC has bestowed on each one of you. Thank you So much for being a part of our Trooper Brotherhood.


LegendMask...AKA MAJOR INCREDIBLE for Artistic dedication over the call of duty. He will now be known as Major INCREDIBLE to his CO... UZ..


Major DevilGuns MAJOR FANTASTIC For his collaborative efforts in the Ferrari MOD design by order of MAJ GEN UZ.

LT. Warfare for his dedication to the CMSTC Thread and his Esprit De Corps. By order of MAJ GEN UZ

LT. Flisker-new For his Courage to cut into such a beautiful side panel and the skills to do it right.


CAPTAIN bdr33733 for his Dedication to No Man Left Behind. By order of MAJ GEN UZ.

The Honors that I have bestowed today does not limit or encompass the effort of our other Honorable and Gallant Troopers. You all have been noticed for your exceptional work and great Honor here in this thread.

Thanks to all MY TROOPERS...

That is all !!!!*


----------



## LegendMask

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Attn All TROOPERS.......
> 
> As Leader of this Organization I would like to announce Those who have been moved up in Rank due to thier dedication and Action to the Betterment of the CMSTC and to the Brotherhood as a UNIT. You have distingushed yourselves as Men of HONOR and Men of HONORABLE ACTIONS and you deserving of these new Ranks that The CMSTC has bestowed on each one of you. Thank you So much for being a part of our Trooper Brotherhood.
> 
> LegendMask...AKA MAJOR INCREDIBLE for Artistic dedication over the call of duty. He will now be known as Major INCREDIBLE to his CO... UZ..
> 
> Major DevilGuns MAJOR FANTASTIC For his collaborative efforts in the Ferrari MOD design by order of MAJ GEN UZ.
> LT. Warfare for his dedication to the CMSTC Thread and his Esprit De Corps. By order of MAJ GEN UZ
> LT. Flisker-new For his Courage to cut into such a beautiful side panel and the skills to do it right.
> 
> CAPTAIN bdr33733 for his Dedication to No Man Left Behind. By order of MAJ GEN UZ.
> The Honors that I have bestowed today does not limit or encompass the effort of our other Honorable and Gallant Troopers. You all have been noticed for your exceptional work and great Honor here in this thread.
> Thanks to all MY TROOPERS...
> That is all !!!!*


*WOW UMZ thats too much brother, I'm so glad that I made a spot in this great club and giving me the chance to do something with you guys.

We are still at the beginning of a long great journey with this case, and cant wait to see you finish this, then take it to the next level on a new project. Its a great pleasure being in this club with you guys.

Thank You very much for giving me the motivation*


----------



## viperwolf

WOW! Thanks for noiticng i was gone guys, that made me feel a little special








Congrads on all the promotions








I have been working on the build, plus learning things as i go. Trying to do everything right the first time. also making custom brackets and things take a little time. but the most time is spent in wire management.







i had to make a couple of cables so i could move forward. i only solder wires, i dont use splices. right now im working on the brackets for the h100. this board requires alot of power
8 pin and a 4 pin for cpu alone, then the ram needs extra also.







its getting close to boot time. so here are few of my progress. nothing special























































other things that are taking time, i had to drill new mounting holes for the ssd, bc the existing ones where to far back and i could not get a cable on it.
i still have work to do on the cable management, but it will be hidden for the most part. Just taking my time, researching the products.


----------



## LegendMask

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> WOW! Thanks for noiticng i was gone guys, that made me feel a little special
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrads on all the promotions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been working on the build, plus learning things as i go. Trying to do everything right the first time. also making custom brackets and things take a little time. but the most time is spent in wire management.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had to make a couple of cables so i could move forward. i only solder wires, i dont use splices. right now im working on the brackets for the h100. this board requires alot of power
> 8 pin and a 4 pin for cpu alone, then the ram needs extra also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its getting close to boot time. so here are few of my progress. nothing special
> other things that are taking time, i had to drill new mounting holes for the ssd, bc the existing ones where to far back and i could not get a cable on it.
> i still have work to do on the cable management, but it will be hidden for the most part. Just taking my time, researching the products.


Welcome back, the guys do sure missed you real quick here









I see you going for the blue lights with that baby, so far I'm planning first to go blue too once I start modding this case, and Im wondering is it easy to change the front panel (red lights) to blue or not.

Havent tried to figure it out, but hopefully someone would come with this idea and do it in this club


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> WOW! Thanks for noiticng i was gone guys, that made me feel a little special
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrads on all the promotions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been working on the build, plus learning things as i go. Trying to do everything right the first time. also making custom brackets and things take a little time. but the most time is spent in wire management.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had to make a couple of cables so i could move forward. i only solder wires, i dont use splices. right now im working on the brackets for the h100. this board requires alot of power
> 8 pin and a 4 pin for cpu alone, then the ram needs extra also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its getting close to boot time. so here are few of my progress. nothing special
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other things that are taking time, i had to drill new mounting holes for the ssd, bc the existing ones where to far back and i could not get a cable on it.
> i still have work to do on the cable management, but it will be hidden for the most part. Just taking my time, researching the products.


Nice COVER STORY Viper... Its okay.. we know you can't talk about your real MISSIONS.


----------



## Flisker_new

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> WOW! Thanks for noiticng i was gone guys, that made me feel a little special
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrads on all the promotions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been working on the build, plus learning things as i go. Trying to do everything right the first time. also making custom brackets and things take a little time. but the most time is spent in wire management.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had to make a couple of cables so i could move forward. i only solder wires, i dont use splices. right now im working on the brackets for the h100. this board requires alot of power
> 8 pin and a 4 pin for cpu alone, then the ram needs extra also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its getting close to boot time. so here are few of my progress. nothing special
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other things that are taking time, i had to drill new mounting holes for the ssd, bc the existing ones where to far back and i could not get a cable on it.
> i still have work to do on the cable management, but it will be hidden for the most part. Just taking my time, researching the products.


Nice work and great rig , I am still thinking about Asus Rampage IV Extreme , but my god that thing so damn expensive







But 3960X is on the way .. so I can't decide wheather to sell cpu or buy this hc board


----------



## H969

OMG!!!
I want this!!!
Loving the inspiration in this room!!
There is so much talent going on in here!!
Awesome work buddy







+reps


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969*
> 
> 
> OMG!!!


Quote:


> I want this!!!
> Loving the inspiration in this room!!
> There is so much talent going on in here!!
> Awesome work buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +reps


Thanks ... I am pretty blown away by the Talent too.


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Thanks ... I am pretty blown away by the Talent too.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegendMask*
> 
> *Been working on it before you even ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However I couldnt finish it bro, Im so exhausted its 2:30AM and I gotta wake up early for work, will work on it tommorow and don't you worry about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DG Really nice touch, thats a whole new level buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is so nasty. I may need a shot of penicillin. Medic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegendMask*
> 
> *Is this what you asked for? please let me know if its not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Silver Stripe*
> 
> *Graphite Black Stripe*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegendMask*
> 
> *Been working on it before you even ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However I couldnt finish it bro, Im so exhausted its 2:30AM and I gotta wake up early for work, will work on it tommorow and don't you worry about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DG Really nice touch, thats a whole new level buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LegendMask!!!! Just Amazing!!!! Absolutely Amazing!!!!!!!!!! Beautiful concept work...







You are definitely an 'Artist'' Sir... REP+ to you sir!!!









'U'..... You tell the old man your 'ROLLIN'!!!! Rep + to you sir as well!!!









Congrat's to the promoted 'TROOPER'S'!!! It's well deserved...








G-D Bless you all!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969*
> 
> Beautiful,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might have your hands full trying to duplicate that color, go back to your vinyl guy.....They use vinyl on nascar race cars, and everybody thinks it is paint!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like that snake vinyl you did it looks like paint!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LegendMask, very nice work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +reps


What Up Brother.. Good to see you!!! And 'YES'... Agreed!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Nice COVER STORY Viper... Its okay.. we know you can't talk about your real MISSIONS.


'RIGHT'!!!!!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> This is so nasty. I may need a shot of penicillin. Medic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LoL







I heard that!!!! By the way sir... Welcome to the 'CMSTC'!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flisker_new*
> 
> Hi guys,
> First of all this is awesome thread and second ... I just started my first modding ever


This Thread is awesome!!!!







Your always welcome at 'CMSTC'!!!








Great window mod sir... Nice cut!!!









Just to throw this in the mix!! A 'OCN' member has done some great 'OCN' wallpapers so
CK them out!!! OCN Wallpapers in 1920x1080 HD
I found a liking to this one, I think It kind of fits here!!!


----------



## bdr33733

*Our honorable commander Unimatrix , thank you sir for the generous promotion .You made me addict follower to your great thread ,maybe i'm not posting much but i'm watching closely like a hawk







.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> WOW! Thanks for noiticng i was gone guys, that made me feel a little special
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrads on all the promotions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ................................
> 
> i still have work to do on the cable management, but it will be hidden for the most part. Just taking my time, researching the products.


welcome back bro. , each single trooper is special man , we did not mean to take you away from your new set-up, just wanted to make sure everything is going fine with your new build .
i like that idea you made to hide the psu cables , thanks for sharing the pics and keep us updated.


----------



## GoodInk

I only went to work and way too much to quote, so here I go.

First
Congratulations to the all Promoties









Second
You are all lucky you have someone running this club that knows it is everyone here that makes this club what it is and builds the team to push each other to higher standards.

Third
The new mods are looking great Flisker_new and Viper!

Forth
Rogue he has to do my wallpaper first


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> WOW! Thanks for noiticng i was gone guys, that made me feel a little special
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrads on all the promotions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been working on the build, plus learning things as i go. Trying to do everything right the first time. also making custom brackets and things take a little time. but the most time is spent in wire management.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had to make a couple of cables so i could move forward. i only solder wires, i dont use splices. right now im working on the brackets for the h100. this board requires alot of power
> 8 pin and a 4 pin for cpu alone, then the ram needs extra also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its getting close to boot time. so here are few of my progress. nothing special
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other things that are taking time, i had to drill new mounting holes for the ssd, bc the existing ones where to far back and i could not get a cable on it.
> i still have work to do on the cable management, but it will be hidden for the most part. Just taking my time, researching the products.


'Viperwolf'... Very







mod... It look's like it came with it, like another option of the case... Very clean & Effective!!!







Rep+ to you sir....







That MoBo is just Beautiful in side the 'Trooper' case... I like your style buddy...







'Calculating'.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I only went to work and way too much to quote, so here I go.
> First
> Congratulations to the all Promoties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second
> You are all lucky you have someone running this club that knows it is everyone here that makes this club what it is and builds the team to push each other to higher standards.
> Third
> The new mods are looking great Flisker_new and Viper!
> Forth
> Rogue he has to do my wallpaper first


LOL







Bro....

First:
Good men are all well deserved of Promotions...









Second:
Amen to that sir... I know I could 'NOT' have stated that better.








By any means, do not count your-self short of that same statement!!!
I'm personally glad you accepted to lead The 'CMSSC'. As I know a few others were happy as well!!








( Let's just say 'G'; your name came up when ever it was talked about with whom ever)









Third:
As a few already stated, there is some great talent in this club!!!

& Fourth:







I don't 'Wallpaper' , I paint!







LOL


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Thanks ... I am pretty blown away by the Talent too.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LegendMask*
> 
> *Been working on it before you even ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However I couldnt finish it bro, Im so exhausted its 2:30AM and I gotta wake up early for work, will work on it tommorow and don't you worry about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DG Really nice touch, thats a whole new level buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is so nasty. I may need a shot of penicillin. Medic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

YEA.........


----------



## LegendMask

So many to quote guys, however I wanna say thanks to all of you who complimented the theme, I'm working on the left panel however for some reason Im having some problem coloring the whole left side, I have no idea; is it me or what the hell is goin on!!

UMZ give me some time Im trying to do the left panel, then top, and I got some small touch you might gonna like


----------



## unimatrixzero

*You have plenty of time Legendmask.... I am waiting for Carbon fiber and Ferrari Prancing horses and other parts so don't worry.

I need to work on some interior themes. I will be doing a heat wall made of aluminum like on an engine bay and looking for some other Cover over the CPU and Ram like a engine plastic cover.*


----------



## LegendMask

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *You have plenty of time Legendmask.... I am waiting for Carbon fiber and Ferrari Prancing horses and other parts so don't worry.
> I need to work on some interior themes. I will be doing a heat wall made of aluminum like on an engine bay and looking for some other Cover over the CPU and Ram like a engine plastic cover.*


DANG!! We got Multi-Modding? your Storm Trooper is gonna be so UNIQUE from the inside to the outside... I like it a lot









By the way the Start button on our cases, is it possible to open it and take out the fire logo and make the whole button light?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegendMask*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *You have plenty of time Legendmask.... I am waiting for Carbon fiber and Ferrari Prancing horses and other parts so don't worry.
> I need to work on some interior themes. I will be doing a heat wall made of aluminum like on an engine bay and looking for some other Cover over the CPU and Ram like a engine plastic cover.*
> 
> 
> 
> DANG!! We got Multi-Modding? your Storm Trooper is gonna be so UNIQUE from the inside to the outside... I like it a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way the Start button on our cases, is it possible to open it and take out the fire logo and make the whole button light?
Click to expand...

Actually I am working on a ignition button like in Ferrari cars. I like the one you have there and that is probably the way we will do that.. I love that look



BUT KNOW THIS.. I am going with the yellow button that you showed


----------



## LegendMask

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Actually I am working on a ignition button like in Ferrari cars. I like the one you have there and that is probably the way we will do that.. I love that look


what about the fire logo on the start button? is it easy to take it off ?

and one more thing, how about modding a key in order to turn on the PC?

I know I read it somewhere here in this forum, you make it in a way where you have to insert the key and turn it, before you can start your PC.


----------



## unimatrixzero

I am looking at this in styrofoam and painted.. or wood or another material that I have not desided yet. Maybe Paper Mache'. but I can't decide how to do it yet.


Here is the Interior of my case.



Ohh and to answer your question.. there was a time when I thought that putting the OS on a removable SSD that could be carried or hidden like a key.. But a USB KEY would be easier to set as a key. There is a guy that put an ignition Switch with a key on his Scout but there was more room on the Control panel of the Scout for additions.. Not the Trooper.


----------



## LegendMask

UMZ check your PM


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> I am looking at this in styrofoam and painted.. or wood or another material that I have not desided yet. Maybe Paper Mache'. but I can't decide how to do it yet.
> 
> 
> Here is the Interior of my case.
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh and to answer your question.. there was a time when I thought that putting the OS on a removable SSD that could be carried or hidden like a key.. But a USB KEY would be easier to set as a key. There is a guy that put an ignition Switch with a key on his Scout but there was more room on the Control panel of the Scout for additions.. Not the Trooper.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Wow ... Gonna have to check into that Vacuum molding.. I could do that. but the delimma is I would need to have the molds to wrap around it.. That would be a problem.. I am looking into a fan would look automotive for the sides and then use hoses to blow on the ram. and then put an after market cooler on the Southie.. that Rosewill Red is just 10 dollars and that would go with that theme really good


These fans on the side panel..


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegendMask*
> 
> Welcome back, the guys do sure missed you real quick here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you going for the blue lights with that baby, so far I'm planning first to go blue too once I start modding this case, and Im wondering is it easy to change the front panel (red lights) to blue or not.
> Havent tried to figure it out, but hopefully someone would come with this idea and do it in this club


The lights would be very tricky. You would have to know how to solder like a BOSS. Electronics soldering is a little more tedious than just throwing some wires together. However
you can black the existing lights, and use maybe some blue tap leds in there place. then just connect the leds to the source. even though i went with blue, my board has red accents. I figured it would give the case some character and not be to boring. but i may try your idea, because it would be fairly east with tape leds. and thank you for the welcome back
one other thing-you freaken Rock with design









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flisker_new*
> 
> Nice work and great rig , I am still thinking about Asus Rampage IV Extreme , but my god that thing so damn expensive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But 3960X is on the way .. so I can't decide wheather to sell cpu or buy this hc board


sale the CPU and get the board. grab a CPU next time. This board is amazing. It will do anything you want it to do. It comes with everything your really need. i can see where it actually saves money for extreme OCs . the ASUS BIOS and Suite II is really really easy and good. tells you everything you need to know. The most boring part about this is updating everything. There is a ton to update.

An update for everyone....................First build,,,,,,,,,,,,,,first time boot.................first time go







all systems check and she is ready to rock. major updates kept me awake until 0430 (yawn)
i was very excited, no DOA. now the task of optimizing and waiting for my 7970s to get in stock









EDIT here are the guts and glory right now

CM Storm Trooper Case
ASUS Rampage IV extreme/BF3
I7 3820 CPU
Coming xfire ASUS 7970s
Corsair dominator 8x4gbs quad channel @ 2133 total of 32gbs which is half of what the board will handle








XFX PSU 1250w full modular limited black edition
corsair h100 push pull
Arctic mx-4 thermal
Crucial M4 128 gb @6gbs
WD Caviar Black 1.5T @6gbs
Gelid and Noctua fans
Windows 7 Pro (home premium can only handle 16gbs of physical memory







)
And the best mod for my set up is ..........................................................................................the great people here


----------



## Klimaxx

Hi every body !

I just bought a Storm Trooper and I have to say that's an aweeesome case









However I have some issues with the building of my system: I have already seen the post which explain how to connect the fans but I can't understand anything about it









Must I connect them to my motherboard?, my PSU or somewhere else ?

I'm very lost in all these cables and it would be nice if you can help me

Thanks (sorry for my english







)


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klimaxx*
> 
> Hi every body !
> I just bought a Storm Trooper and I have to say that's an aweeesome case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However I have some issues with the building of my system: I have already seen the post which explain how to connect the fans but I can't understand anything about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must I connect them to my motherboard?, my PSU or somewhere else ?
> I'm very lost in all these cables and it would be nice if you can help me
> Thanks (sorry for my english
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Welcome to the absolute best case support thread







congrads on your trooper my friend.
the CM fans that come with the case

just connect the black/grey line to each front fans
2 lines 2 fans
look at the lines coming front the fan, one is also a led. there are 3 led lines for power(from the case), but you will only use 2 and have one spare. the connectors will only fit the proper lines.

connect the brown/black with the Y to the back 200mm(top) and 140mm(rear)

i hope this helps

also: this is from the front page
http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=15339
it would be good to read that front page, it has alot of good information about the case. from modding to xdock. enjoy that case and feel free to modd her. she likes it lol


----------



## Flisker_new

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> The lights would be very tricky. You would have to know how to solder like a BOSS. Electronics soldering is a little more tedious than just throwing some wires together. However
> you can black the existing lights, and use maybe some blue tap leds in there place. then just connect the leds to the source. even though i went with blue, my board has red accents. I figured it would give the case some character and not be to boring. but i may try your idea, because it would be fairly east with tape leds. and thank you for the welcome back
> one other thing-you freaken Rock with design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sale the CPU and get the board. grab a CPU next time. This board is amazing. It will do anything you want it to do. It comes with everything your really need. i can see where it actually saves money for extreme OCs . the ASUS BIOS and Suite II is really really easy and good. tells you everything you need to know. The most boring part about this is updating everything. There is a ton to update.
> An update for everyone....................First build,,,,,,,,,,,,,,first time boot.................first time go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all systems check and she is ready to rock. major updates kept me awake until 0430 (yawn)
> i was very excited, no DOA. now the task of optimizing and waiting for my 7970s to get in stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT here are the guts and glory right now
> CM Storm Trooper Case
> ASUS Rampage IV extreme/BF3
> I7 3820 CPU
> Coming xfire ASUS 7970s
> Corsair dominator 8x4gbs quad channel @ 2133 total of 32gbs which is half of what the board will handle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XFX PSU 1250w full modular limited black edition
> corsair h100 push pull
> Arctic mx-4 thermal
> Crucial M4 128 gb @6gbs
> WD Caviar Black 1.5T @6gbs
> Gelid and Noctua fans
> Windows 7 Pro (home premium can only handle 16gbs of physical memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> And the best mod for my set up is ..........................................................................................the great people here


Thx for reply I am trying to get it somehow cheap.


----------



## Klimaxx

Thanks a lot for your reply bro

So it's normal that the black/grey line only is 2 pin but the front fan is 3 pin. ok

Then, I haven't understood what to do with "the brown/black with the Y to the back 200mm(top) and 140mm(rear)"









I connected the 200mm to my mobo but it's probably not the good way.Is it ?

Thanks for the link ^^ , my "blue connector"(power cable) come with a male cable too, what to do with it ?

PS: There isn't any PLED cable for the motherboard, is it normal ?

Yes, yes I pretty sucks at building


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klimaxx*
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply bro
> So it's normal that the black/grey line only is 2 pin but the front fan is 3 pin. ok
> Then, I haven't understood what to do with "the brown/black with the Y to the back 200mm(top) and 140mm(rear)"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I connected the 200mm to my mobo but it's probably not the good way.Is it ?
> Thanks for the link ^^ , my "blue connector"(power cable) come with a male cable too, what to do with it ?
> PS: There isn't any PLED cable for the motherboard, is it normal ?
> Yes, yes I pretty sucks at building


pay no attention to the pin layout, they connect one way as far as the case wires. (however if you replace the fan and want to use the stock controller, make sure the led lights are on a separate line. they will pulsate if you dont).

the blk/brn just run towards the back, one part of the Y will hook to your 200 and the other will hook to the rear 140
make sure you have a fan hooked to your cpu fan pin on your mobo or you may get a error upon boot up. preferably your cpu cooler IMO

Im not sure what you mean by blue connector?

there is a hdd led and power led and reset line. they are labeled on the blk connectors


----------



## Klimaxx

Ok thanks !

So, I have effectivly a cpu fan pin on my mobo no case fan hooked on the motherboard, isn't it bad ?

Then,I haven't anything connected to the PSU with that: http://img542.imageshack.us/img542/8118/4pin.png I guess it's not right but I dont know how to connect it :/


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klimaxx*
> 
> Ok thanks !
> So, I have effectivly a cpu fan pin on my mobo no case fan hooked on the motherboard, isn't it bad ?
> Then,I haven't anything connected to the PSU with that: http://img542.imageshack.us/img542/8118/4pin.png I guess it's not right but I dont know how to connect it :/


what mobo do you have? you should have atleast a stock air cooler. and what PSU do you have? you should have a molex connector somewhere with your PSU, then you just connect it to the molex connector from the case. that will power the controller up.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LegendMask*
> 
> Welcome back, the guys do sure missed you real quick here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you going for the blue lights with that baby, so far I'm planning first to go blue too once I start modding this case, and Im wondering is it easy to change the front panel (red lights) to blue or not.
> Havent tried to figure it out, but hopefully someone would come with this idea and do it in this club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lights would be very tricky. You would have to know how to solder like a BOSS. Electronics soldering is a little more tedious than just throwing some wires together. However
> you can black the existing lights, and use maybe some blue tap leds in there place. then just connect the leds to the source. even though i went with blue, my board has red accents. I figured it would give the case some character and not be to boring. but i may try your idea, because it would be fairly east with tape leds. and thank you for the welcome back
> one other thing-you freaken Rock with design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Flisker_new*
> 
> Nice work and great rig , I am still thinking about Asus Rampage IV Extreme , but my god that thing so damn expensive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But 3960X is on the way .. so I can't decide wheather to sell cpu or buy this hc board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sale the CPU and get the board. grab a CPU next time. This board is amazing. It will do anything you want it to do. It comes with everything your really need. i can see where it actually saves money for extreme OCs . the ASUS BIOS and Suite II is really really easy and good. tells you everything you need to know. The most boring part about this is updating everything. There is a ton to update.
> 
> An update for everyone....................First build,,,,,,,,,,,,,,first time boot.................first time go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all systems check and she is ready to rock. major updates kept me awake until 0430 (yawn)
> i was very excited, no DOA. now the task of optimizing and waiting for my 7970s to get in stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT here are the guts and glory right now
> 
> CM Storm Trooper Case
> ASUS Rampage IV extreme/BF3
> I7 3820 CPU
> Coming xfire ASUS 7970s
> Corsair dominator 8x4gbs quad channel @ 2133 total of 32gbs which is half of what the board will handle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XFX PSU 1250w full modular limited black edition
> corsair h100 push pull
> Arctic mx-4 thermal
> Crucial M4 128 gb @6gbs
> WD Caviar Black 1.5T @6gbs
> Gelid and Noctua fans
> Windows 7 Pro (home premium can only handle 16gbs of physical memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> And the best mod for my set up is ..........................................................................................the great people here
Click to expand...

How is that MB fan? I've read that with a newer bios it can be turned off or adjusted, what are temps like with it off? x79 scares me because I like super quite.


----------



## Klimaxx

I have an Asus P8Z68V-Gen3 and for PSU a be quiet Dark Power

I have effectivly a cooler for my cpu, linked to the mobo, no problem with that.

For the molex, I have to connect it to the black cable from the front pannel with 4 big pins right ?

A last thing ^^ Directly behind the front pannel, there is a white connector which seems to be a molex connector, what to do with it ?

Thanks a lot


----------



## unimatrixzero

The AsRock extreme 9 Only has a SouthBridge fan. The bios sets the SOUTHIE FAN to the on position when it reaches 60 C. Personally I am not comfortable with my Southie reaching 63 degrees as it does when I am doing benchies so I am thinking about fan mod or a different cooler on it. There are about two pages of coolers on Performance-PCs.com Website as well as FrozenPC.com website. I am going to study it further myself..


Oh... Klimaxx.. Take a picture of that rig and post it with us ASAP so I can put your name on Page one. Thanks for droppin'by. We feel good that people come to us for help with their new Troopers.


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> How is that MB fan? I've read that with a newer bios it can be turned off or adjusted, what are temps like with it off? x79 scares me because I like super quite.


you can adjust however is comfortable. i have not played around with it. Noise wise, i cannot hear it over the other fans. sometimes when the computer shuts down you can hear a little noise like a turbo spooling down. I would not be afraid of x79 because of that. if you wanted. you can pull the ASUS cover off. modify with holes and mount a bigger/silent fan. may take a little work to make look good though. also this will not work if you plan to xfire/sli because it would get in the way of the cards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klimaxx*
> 
> I have an Asus P8Z68V-Gen3 and for PSU a be quiet Dark Power
> I have effectivly a cooler for my cpu, linked to the mobo, no problem with that.
> For the molex, I have to connect it to the black cable from the front pannel with 4 big pins right ?
> A last thing ^^ Directly behind the front pannel, there is a white connector which seems to be a molex connector, what to do with it ?
> Thanks a lot


your correct about the 4 pin, the white one in back of the controller is for the xdock power i believe. if your not going to use the xdock then leave it be.


----------



## Klimaxx

Ok thanks, I ll try to connect that tomorrow and, indeed, I gonna take a pic for the community !

See you soon


----------



## GoodInk

Thanks UMZ and Viper


----------



## Klimaxx

Oh, last thing before I go, you guyes told me to connect the molex to the four big pins from the front pannel.

So I must use that: http://s4.noelshack.com/1/1/android-image-03-14-2012-f3805be628.jpg and put the right connector to my PSU , the middle one to the 4 Big pins from the front pannel and the left one to nothing right ?

But on my PSU manual, they told me to NOT connect more than 1 fan on one connector but now all the fans are connected at the same place isn't it ?

Thanks


----------



## unimatrixzero

Don't worry about using more than one fan.. We all have four or more fans and lights on the Same Molex.

I don't know why The PSU Company said that, but it sound really funny.


Don't worry... Plug it in.. if it is too much for the molex the PSU will just Shut down.
Reset it by Turning off the Power Switch off then unplug the main wire wait 5 seconds.
Turn it back on and plug it in and turn on the computer again.
*Control Panel Wiring Simplified*


----------



## viperwolf

ok guys i have 3 things happening here

1. windows only recognize 24gb of memory. the BIOS see all 8 dimms are full
the ram is underclocked to 1333. if i turn it up to 2133 where it should be the system performs its safe shutdown
the voltage is where it should be also at 1.5v
the memory i have is corsair dominator quad channel 4gb 2133 @ 1.5v x8
im still learning features in the BIOS so im sure its something i have not enabled.

2. again this will be error due to me. i boot and have installed all the immediate programs to my ssd (AHCI). using intel chipset 6gb
it works fine
in the second 6gb port i have my 1.5 tb WD caviar black HDD (6gb) i cannot get it to recognize this drive at all. i want it for storage and junk

3 not to important but irritating is the audio. it will not play through the 5.1 surround. it can see that its plugged in, but will not play. sound only comes form two front speakers.

yes the drivers and BIOS are up to date. Please help if you can, because i have been at this for hours . im ready to just enjoy this and play around with clocking. i researched everything before i installed for capability and all that. so im kinda tired


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> ok guys i have 3 things happening here
> 
> 1. windows only recognize 24gb of memory. the BIOS see all 8 dimms are full
> the ram is underclocked to 1333. if i turn it up to 2133 where it should be the system performs its safe shutdown
> the voltage is where it should be also at 1.5v
> the memory i have is corsair dominator quad channel 4gb 2133 @ 1.5v x8
> im still learning features in the BIOS so im sure its something i have not enabled.


*I am still learning INTEL but if this was AMD I would tell you definately turn up the voltage on the Northbridge. all the Extra memory is Pushing the Northie hard. I would say try to bump it 4 tenths of a volt and see what happens. Then 2 tenths more till your problem goes away.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> ok guys i have 3 things happening here
> 2. again this will be error due to me. i boot and have installed all the immediate programs to my ssd (AHCI). using intel chipset 6gb
> it works fine
> in the second 6gb port i have my 1.5 tb WD caviar black HDD (6gb) i cannot get it to recognize this drive at all. i want it for storage and junk


*
I Would bet money that one of the Sata connector's are loose or the Sata Power wire is not plugged in or not plugged in all the way.

If this checks out then right click My Computer and go into Disk Management and see whatz up with that drive. It should show. if not then the drive may need to be replaced. Especially if it is a Seagate. They took over Maxtor and the Quality went down over night.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> ok guys i have 3 things happening here
> 3 not to important but irritating is the audio. it will not play through the 5.1 surround. it can see that its plugged in, but will not play. sound only comes form two front speakers.
> 
> yes the drivers and BIOS are up to date. Please help if you can, because i have been at this for hours . im ready to just enjoy this and play around with clocking. i researched everything before i installed for capability and all that. so im kinda tired


9 times out of 10 problems are always mechanical and not electrical. Human Error like not plugging in to the right output can confound even the best Builders out there.


Make sure you are plugged into the correct plug for your speakers.
Set the Bios for the Audio Device that you are using.
Then Right click MY COMPUTER and then Device Management and see what is actually running for your sound output.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> ok guys i have 3 things happening here
> 
> 1. windows only recognize 24gb of memory. the BIOS see all 8 dimms are full
> the ram is underclocked to 1333. if i turn it up to 2133 where it should be the system performs its safe shutdown
> the voltage is where it should be also at 1.5v
> the memory i have is corsair dominator quad channel 4gb 2133 @ 1.5v x8
> im still learning features in the BIOS so im sure its something i have not enabled.
> 
> *Do you have an OC running? If so load stock settings. If not try using 2 sticks at once, then swap them. If they all work like that then you are probably running in to problems with compatibility with that much ram and you might want to get in contact with Corsair to see if they have setting that work with your MB and that much ram. The more ram you have the more problems you can run in to and the less OC'ing head room you'll be able to get. I'm not familiar with 2011, but does it have a IMC voltage settings? If so you'll probably need to bump that way up. If your board has MemOK run that too.*
> 
> 2. again this will be error due to me. i boot and have installed all the immediate programs to my ssd (AHCI). using intel chipset 6gb
> it works fine
> in the second 6gb port i have my 1.5 tb WD caviar black HDD (6gb) i cannot get it to recognize this drive at all. i want it for storage and junk
> 
> *Can you see the drive in the BIOS?*
> 
> 3 not to important but irritating is the audio. it will not play through the 5.1 surround. it can see that its plugged in, but will not play. sound only comes form two front speakers.
> 
> *Have you checked the speaker setting? Software and windows settings?*
> 
> yes the drivers and BIOS are up to date. Please help if you can, because i have been at this for hours . im ready to just enjoy this and play around with clocking. i researched everything before i installed for capability and all that. so im kinda tired


If you haven't installed Evo, install it then take a screen shot of it so we can see your system voltages are running at in windows.


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> ok guys i have 3 things happening here
> 1. windows only recognize 24gb of memory. the BIOS see all 8 dimms are full
> the ram is underclocked to 1333. if i turn it up to 2133 where it should be the system performs its safe shutdown
> the voltage is where it should be also at 1.5v
> the memory i have is corsair dominator quad channel 4gb 2133 @ 1.5v x8
> im still learning features in the BIOS so im sure its something i have not enabled.
> 2. again this will be error due to me. i boot and have installed all the immediate programs to my ssd (AHCI). using intel chipset 6gb
> it works fine
> in the second 6gb port i have my 1.5 tb WD caviar black HDD (6gb) i cannot get it to recognize this drive at all. i want it for storage and junk
> 3 not to important but irritating is the audio. it will not play through the 5.1 surround. it can see that its plugged in, but will not play. sound only comes form two front speakers.
> yes the drivers and BIOS are up to date. Please help if you can, because i have been at this for hours . im ready to just enjoy this and play around with clocking. i researched everything before i installed for capability and all that. so im kinda tired


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> If you haven't installed Evo, install it then take a screen shot of it so we can see your system voltages are running at in windows.


i was going to give my input but then as i went down the page all my answers where already said so id go with goodink and drop it back to 2 sticks at a time and memtest then at standed clocks make shore there fine test memtest them at a bit of an o.c aswell to check stability there aswell than work my way up and see when i need to increase IMC v

aslo is ther a reason for so much mem as id stick around the 16g so i can run tyter timmings and higher clocks as the mem controllers are in the chips still ( i think) 2011 new to me ) that much mem with add a lot more heat to the cores aswell

aslo i found this


----------



## Devilguns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> aslo i found this


Nice find, maybe the side panels will be available soon


----------



## HCore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> i was going to give my input but then as i went down the page all my answers where already said so id go with goodink and drop it back to 2 sticks at a time and memtest then at standed clocks make shore there fine test memtest them at a bit of an o.c aswell to check stability there aswell than work my way up and see when i need to increase IMC v
> aslo is ther a reason for so much mem as id stick around the 16g so i can run tyter timmings and higher clocks as the mem controllers are in the chips still ( i think) 2011 new to me ) that much mem with add a lot more heat to the cores aswell
> aslo i found this


Nice & Repped. I got excited & found some more pictures from their website. It shows a good closeup of the motherboard side panel.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HCore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> i was going to give my input but then as i went down the page all my answers where already said so id go with goodink and drop it back to 2 sticks at a time and memtest then at standed clocks make shore there fine test memtest them at a bit of an o.c aswell to check stability there aswell than work my way up and see when i need to increase IMC v
> aslo is ther a reason for so much mem as id stick around the 16g so i can run tyter timmings and higher clocks as the mem controllers are in the chips still ( i think) 2011 new to me ) that much mem with add a lot more heat to the cores aswell
> aslo i found this
> 
> 
> 
> Nice & Repped. I got excited & found some more pictures from their website. It shows a good closeup of the motherboard side panel.
Click to expand...

I had the privilege to try out those new panels early. They are sweet. Here is my rig with the new panels on them.


----------



## Doomas




----------



## viperwolf

ok guys just for an update, and thank you for your support. Seriously Thank You.
when reading your replies and thinking to myself. I know that i did everything proper mechanical wise. so like i said, i believe the problem is just user settings. or rather noob understanding in my case. this is what i found by researching. i started from the top of asus tweaker, and worked down every single line. looking up what each one did and what it was for. Yeah i was determined to get this.

all of these setting are for 64gb or any ram running over 2000/overclockers

1. i did not have XMB set. derp
2. tweak mode needs to be set at 2
3. VCCSA Current Capability needs to be at 140%
4. DRAM-AB/CD Current Capability need to 130%
5.CPU & PCIe Spread Spectrum: must be disabled

so after all this BAM 32gbs @ 2133









now on to the HDD. My poor 128 SSD is filling up fast








the BIOS can see it, but windows cannot. EDIT: this problem was repaired by an update i guess i missed in the BIOS. there was about 13 manual updates









now to Audio---im sure this will also be a driver update. only thing wrong is 5.1 is not recognized.

BTW this board is so awesome. and user well he needs some work lol


----------



## unimatrixzero

Wow.. Nice set of Parts.. I can't wait to see how this turns out..


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> ok guys just for an update, and thank you for your support. Seriously Thank You.
> when reading your replies and thinking to myself. I know that i did everything proper mechanical wise. so like i said, i believe the problem is just user settings. or rather noob understanding in my case. this is what i found by researching. i started from the top of asus tweaker, and worked down every single line. looking up what each one did and what it was for. Yeah i was determined to get this.
> 
> all of these setting are for 64gb or any ram running over 2000/overclockers
> 
> 1. i did not have XMB set. derp
> 2. tweak mode needs to be set at 2
> 3. VCCSA Current Capability needs to be at 140%
> 4. DRAM-AB/CD Current Capability need to 130%
> 5.CPU & PCIe Spread Spectrum: must be disabled
> 
> so after all this BAM 32gbs @ 2133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now on to the HDD. My poor 128 SSD is filling up fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the BIOS can see it, but windows cannot. EDIT: this problem was repaired by an update i guess i missed in the BIOS. there was about 13 manual updates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now to Audio---im sure this will also be a driver update. only thing wrong is 5.1 is not recognized.
> 
> BTW this board is so awesome. and user well he needs some work lol


So good to hear everything is almost fixed.. Well the Greatest part of it anyway.. Run some benchies and post for us so we can see what that board does..


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> ok guys just for an update, and thank you for your support. Seriously Thank You.
> when reading your replies and thinking to myself. I know that i did everything proper mechanical wise. so like i said, i believe the problem is just user settings. or rather noob understanding in my case. this is what i found by researching. i started from the top of asus tweaker, and worked down every single line. looking up what each one did and what it was for. Yeah i was determined to get this.
> all of these setting are for 64gb or any ram running over 2000/overclockers
> 1. i did not have XMB set. derp
> 2. tweak mode needs to be set at 2
> 3. VCCSA Current Capability needs to be at 140%
> 4. DRAM-AB/CD Current Capability need to 130%
> 5.CPU & PCIe Spread Spectrum: must be disabled
> so after all this BAM 32gbs @ 2133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now on to the HDD. My poor 128 SSD is filling up fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the BIOS can see it, but windows cannot. EDIT: this problem was repaired by an update i guess i missed in the BIOS. there was about 13 manual updates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now to Audio---im sure this will also be a driver update. only thing wrong is 5.1 is not recognized.
> BTW this board is so awesome. and user well he needs some work lol


nice to see things moving along without 2 much hair pulling once u have all the hick up sorted u will be stoked u did it









that rasa 750 build should look nice with the white cabels


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> that rasa 750 build should look nice with the white cabels


I couldn't agree more


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> nice to see things moving along without 2 much hair pulling once u have all the hick up sorted u will be stoked u did it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that rasa 750 build should look nice with the white cabels


believe me, im going to test this set up for sure. but im going to make sure i know what im doing and everything is stable before

Audio is fixed
after a few hours of looking up things online, i started putting together various problems that everyone is having. and some where pretty weird
from drivers
bad boards
windows 7 flaws
mixed output jacks from the board








to reviewing how Logitech designs their speakers

but anyway. so this is how to make a 5.1 *Logitech* system work on a board with surround sound up to 7.1 UNCLICK THE DANG MATRIX BUTTON!!!!!!!!!!








matrix was designed to create 5.1 surround with a 2.1 sound delivery

so yeah hours to click one button.
on the good side. my ASUS 7970s will be here Friday








time to optimize my ssd, transfer files to HDD. then re download BF3 and play some infantry. <- poet? (this ofcourse is to test stability cough cough







)


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Most times its just a simple thing.. One click... or a wire in the wrong place or once I accently unplugged the wire when I was moving the computer. Took me days to figure that one out.. LOL..*


*Smooth sailing now... I want to see some benchies man.. I have been blowing away mine and I want to see you doing to the same.*


*You are going to dominate the playing soon man. I am sure of it.*


----------



## TheNr24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Wow.. Nice set of Parts.. I can't wait to see how this turns out..


Whoa, I can't wait either!


----------



## LegendMask

what's up guys? I just had the longest two days ever last night!! 48 hours with only 5 hours sleep









Anyway I'm just dropping by after 8 hours sleep, and about to sleep again


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegendMask*
> 
> what's up guys? I just had the longest two days ever last night!! 48 hours with only 5 hours sleep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I'm just dropping by after 8 hours sleep, and about to sleep again


Just to keep you up to speed the DI NOC Carbon fiber came in today as well as one of my Ferrari Horses.. I will start the panels and paint the top this weekend weather permitting.. Again.. I could not have done this with out you. Thanks for all your Help Sir.


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Just to keep you up to speed the DI NOC Carbon fiber came in today as well as one of my Ferrari Horses.. I will start the panels and paint the top this weekend weather permitting.. Again.. I could not have done this with out you. Thanks for all your Help Sir.


That will be the best looking case. are you going to strip the rubberized coating off the top? Im not a Ferrari fan, but i really like that look
Legend very good job man







can you make good quality wallpapers?


----------



## LegendMask

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Just to keep you up to speed the DI NOC Carbon fiber came in today as well as one of my Ferrari Horses.. I will start the panels and paint the top this weekend weather permitting.. Again.. I could not have done this with out you. Thanks for all your Help Sir.


dont mention it buddy, glad you got your stuff delivered, cant wait to see it finished.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> That will be the best looking case. are you going to strip the rubberized coating off the top? Im not a Ferrari fan, but i really like that look
> *Legend very good job man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you make good quality wallpapers*?


Honestly I have never done any wallpapers, but I might give it a try let me know what you have in mind.

Edit: Oh and thanks a lot for the compliment buddy


----------



## galbrecht71

*Hey all,
Been out of it for a while and still have some catch up reading to do but had some thoughts so far...
Ultimate, I like the concept so but IMHO the striping should be either a black or maybe white or combination of the two? (white large black small???) Anyway the bigger thought was to match your mesh front more with the grill here.*



*You mentioned having some chrome you could apply so maybe use that on the edges, spray your mesh a polished silver or chrome (remove the black pieces inside first so you are only getting the metal piece) then if it is still too transparent add some black filter behind it to amp up the contrast. Then for your side vent areas maybe make any smooth area red and then do something similar to the front on the mesh on the sides, basically it would look like more vests not just one large one.*


----------



## LegendMask

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galbrecht71*
> 
> *Hey all,
> Been out of it for a while and still have some catch up reading to do but had some thoughts so far...
> Ultimate, I like the concept so but IMHO the striping should be either a black or maybe white or combination of the two? (white large black small???) Anyway the bigger thought was to match your mesh front more with the grill here.*
> 
> *You mentioned having some chrome you could apply so maybe use that on the edges, spray your mesh a polished silver or chrome (remove the black pieces inside first so you are only getting the metal piece) then if it is still too transparent add some black filter behind it to amp up the contrast. Then for your side vent areas maybe make any smooth area red and then do something similar to the front on the mesh on the sides, basically it would look like more vests not just one large one.*


Thats a nice idea and I have thought about it already, however the mesh that are on the storm trooper would look ugly if it got sprayed silver or chrome because of the shape of it. Its just my opinion and I could be totally wrong about it


----------



## unimatrixzero

Here is what I have so Far Guys...


Ohh and I will be going with a black Stripe.. One large one small like the picture.. and a Yellow Start Button on the top. As in the pictures.. There will be authentic Ferrari Badges and Horsey's too.. LegendMask.. I am so happy you found me and helped me with this build.

I have talked to a guy that has already painted the top of a Trooper.. I have to sand off the Rubber coating but for this beauty.. I can do that no problem.


----------



## LegendMask




----------



## LegendMask

Someone Just posted on his account gallery pictures of his case mode with silver or white mesh, I cant tell, however I hope he is about to post the pictures in this thread


----------



## unimatrixzero

*I am so Glad that YOU LIKE IT LEGEND.. I am going to make your Concept a Reality...*


----------



## LegendMask

Oh its ON BABY!!
UMZ this is gonna be HUGE!!














Thanks a lot

Men, I wish I was living close to you, I would have went there and do the job with you


----------



## ReckNball

Plum Crazy Trooper Mod
Whats up all just here to say hello and so off my Trooper build so far.













lots more to do hope you like .


----------



## ReckNball

Plum Crazy Trooper Mod
Whats up all just here to say hello and so off my Trooper build so far.













lots more to do hope you like .


----------



## LegendMask

Nice job, and thanks a lot for posting the pictures


----------



## viperwolf

Reck that is a serious mod man. Your first pic was confusing me lol. i was thinking it was a Europe mod thing. you know, other side of the road.
where you thinking of a Cuda for color. great job man!


----------



## ReckNball

SRY for posting it 2 times don't know what happen. plus the front and the top of this MOD WHERE STOLEN TWO weeks ago as i left them out side to dry from the final clear coat . but the great people at Cooler Master sent me a new top and front now just have to strip them down primer and paint . the white Trooper i did is on here also build by Otis Fatz , anyway hope you all like it thx O


----------



## ReckNball

LOL YEP 383 CUDA PLUM CRAZY PURPLE got to love it .
plus this is the first Trooper out there with a quad rad in it and my be 2 lol if i get a chance to get another one . Thx Viperwolf and LegendMask


----------



## LegendMask

OK I didnt notice the Quad at first!!!









Man this is seriously amazing mod and the first time I see quad rad on the storm trooper!! I mean having 360 is amazing to be able to fit it but quad?? damn your good man
On the other hand who ever stole the parts hope they go to hell. UMZ you better watch out when you dry your top panel!! lol


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReckNball*
> 
> LOL YEP 383 CUDA PLUM CRAZY PURPLE got to love it .
> plus this is the first Trooper out there with a quad rad in it and my be 2 lol if i get a chance to get another one . Thx Viperwolf and LegendMask


what did you use to cover the board?(like a saber) i have been thinking about this. and using the cover to channel air over the entire board. like duct work with fan directed air. Did that make sense?


----------



## ReckNball

so heres the pic of the new placement of the PSU and the quad rad .


----------



## ReckNball

The motherboard is a ASUS Sabertooth p67 .

AND YA I FORGOT TO SAY HELLO TO MY GOOD FRIEND unimatrixzero MY BAD WHATS UP BRO.


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReckNball*
> 
> The motherboard is a ASUS Sabertooth p67 .
> AND YA I FORGOT TO SAY HELLO TO MY GOOD FRIEND unimatrixzero MY BAD WHATS UP BRO.


yeah i noticed that in your last pic lol. i thought you made the shroud. it did not look like a saber board at first. again very nice work.

has anyone seen Boomstick or Rogue?


----------



## ReckNball

AND HERES A PIC OF THE FRONT THAT WAS STOLEN . before final paint and clear .


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ReckNball*
> 
> The motherboard is a ASUS Sabertooth p67 .
> AND YA I FORGOT TO SAY HELLO TO MY GOOD FRIEND unimatrixzero MY BAD WHATS UP BRO.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i noticed that in your last pic lol. i thought you made the shroud. it did not look like a saber board at first. again very nice work.
> 
> has anyone seen Boomstick or Rogue?
Click to expand...

*Welcome ReckNball.. Otis... LOL Love ya Man.. Thanks for being part of the CMSTC Crew.. You are now an official Member Man...

*


About Rogue.. He got his Care package from the USA today so he is in mod heaven with his new Processor lights and other stuff.. You will see.. Its his Christmas in March..LOL


I think BoomStick is on Assignment. He is one of our Special Forces guys so you never know what he is up to... We Pray for him for a Safe return Home.


BTW This is my Favorite Ferrari of all TIME !!!


----------



## HCore

I love checking this thread. You guys have such creativity and do amazing work. PLUS, you're so helpful to anyone who asks(especially you UMZ). Call me a fan(fanatic)


----------



## Devilguns

ReckNball, your purple trooper looks amazing. Love the flipped sides and mother board, very cool. Cant wait to see what else you come up with.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HCore*
> 
> I love checking this thread. You guys have such creativity and do amazing work. PLUS, you're so helpful to anyone who asks(especially you UMZ). Call me a fan(fanatic)


I have to agree, this is a great thread with great people. This hobby has a lot of elitists, it's nice to go to a place where people try to genuinely help each other out.


----------



## ReckNball

Hello Hello .Thx unimatrixzero and Devilguns i'll keep u all up to date on this project . and Devilguns i love flipping the motherboards its like a signature of mine any CM Storm case mod i do has the motherboard flipped lol don't know y i started to that but i do.

one of my other builds


and the first Storm Trooper


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HCore*
> 
> I love checking this thread. You guys have such creativity and do amazing work. PLUS, you're so helpful to anyone who asks(especially you UMZ). Call me a fan(fanatic)


You HONOR me Sir.. Thank you so much for that..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReckNball*
> 
> Hello Hello .Thx unimatrixzero and Devilguns i'll keep u all up to date on this project . and Devilguns i love flipping the motherboards its like a signature of mine any CM Storm case mod i do has the motherboard flipped lol don't know y i started to that but i do.
> 
> one of my other builds
> 
> 
> and the first Storm Trooper


Yes that is your Signature.. That is sure. BTW .. IF you guys are interested... Those are actual Real Bullet holes on that Scout. He SHOT THE CASE...


----------



## LegendMask

WOW seriously bravo ReckNball 10/10









UMZ Im gonna PM you about the top panel









You guys are really killing me, Im gonna try to move earlier than I plan to from this apartment, one of the reasons I cant do any work on my case is because I live in a one bedroom apartment and because its on the 27th floor that means no balcony too







my son just turned two years old and he touches everything in the apartment!!

Cant decide yet on a town house or an apartment with at least balcony... till then Im stock with accepting what I have as is


----------



## ReckNball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegendMask*
> 
> WOW seriously bravo ReckNball 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UMZ Im gonna PM you about the top panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are really killing me, Im gonna try to move earlier than I plan to from this apartment, one of the reasons I cant do any work on my case is because I live in a one bedroom apartment and because its on the 27th floor that means no balcony too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my son just turned two years old and he touches everything in the apartment!!
> Cant decide yet on a town house or an apartment with at least balcony... till then Im stock with accepting what I have as is


Thx you very much LegendMask . and ya it helps having a place to mod is big . i have a modding room but both my kids r starting to mod also . my 15 yr old is starting a new mod and i'm helpping my 9 yr old out on his mod Phillies Baseball theme .


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegendMask*
> 
> WOW seriously bravo ReckNball 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UMZ Im gonna PM you about the top panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are really killing me, Im gonna try to move earlier than I plan to from this apartment, one of the reasons I cant do any work on my case is because I live in a one bedroom apartment and because its on the 27th floor that means no balcony too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my son just turned two years old and he touches everything in the apartment!!
> 
> Cant decide yet on a town house or an apartment with at least balcony... till then Im stock with accepting what I have as is


LegendMask.. this will be your Logo man.. You are my Pininfarina. so I made you a Badge...


----------



## LegendMask

Quote:


> LegendMask.. this will be your Logo man.. You are my Pininfarina. so I made you a Badge...


you serious? god damn bro thats too much







you are the best man thank you so much thank you thank you thank you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReckNball*
> 
> Thx you very much LegendMask . and ya it helps having a place to mod is big . i have a modding room but both my kids r starting to mod also . my 15 yr old is starting a new mod and i'm helpping my 9 yr old out on his mod Phillies Baseball theme .


man check UMZ what he did for me!!









yeah Im planning to have a room where no one can get inside except me yaaawn!!! thats really nice having your kids doing this stuff. I guess im gonna have a chair with a strap on so that my son can just watch me without touching anything lol... he is my life though


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> you serious? god damn bro thats too much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are the best man thank you so much thank you thank you thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ReckNball*
> 
> Thx you very much LegendMask . and ya it helps having a place to mod is big . i have a modding room but both my kids r starting to mod also . my 15 yr old is starting a new mod and i'm helpping my 9 yr old out on his mod Phillies Baseball theme .
> 
> 
> 
> man check UMZ what he did for me!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah Im planning to have a room where no one can get inside except me yaaawn!!! thats really nice having your kids doing this stuff. I guess im gonna have a chair with a strap on so that my son can just watch me without touching anything lol... he is my life though
Click to expand...

Wow.. Love your Thank you's trust me.. If you will teach him to be careful and let him help and spend time with him he will be better than you one day. and together you guys will do Awesome things.. Trust me..


----------



## Doomas

More to come... later


----------



## MrStaun

Is it possible to replace the red LEDs in the top panel, with some green?


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I have so Far Guys...
> 
> 
> Ohh and I will be going with a black Stripe.. One large one small like the picture.. and a Yellow Start Button on the top. As in the pictures.. There will be authentic Ferrari Badges and Horsey's too.. LegendMask.. I am so happy you found me and helped me with this build.
> 
> I have talked to a guy that has already painted the top of a Trooper.. I have to sand off the Rubber coating but for this beauty.. I can do that no problem.


Sweet!! Very nice!
That looks like a lot of work, I am envious








+Reps


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReckNball*
> 
> Plum Crazy Trooper Mod
> Whats up all just here to say hello and so off my Trooper build so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lots more to do hope you like .


Dude!!
I would have got sick if you told me you were painting a Trooper purple & white!!








But it looks GREAT!!!








+Rep


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to come... later


Dude, your not wasting any time








Looking very nice!!!









What are you planing for a mobo & cpu?

Are we having fun yet









+Reps for sharing

How to Join..
POST A PICTURE OF YOUR STORM TROOPER AND

FILL OUT THE FORM FOR MEMBERSHIP ON OP
AND YOU ARE DONE.
STAY HONORABLE AND STRONG.


----------



## LegendMask

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Wow.. Love your Thank you's trust me.. If you will teach him to be careful and let him help and spend time with him he will be better than you one day. and together you guys will do Awesome things.. Trust me..


Thanks, that would be great, till he turns 4-5 years old Im gonna see what he likes and make him focus on it from that age








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to come... later


*Mod Mode =* *ON*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStaun*
> 
> Is it possible to replace the red LEDs in the top panel, with some green?


Thats a very good question and Im hoping someone could answer it


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStaun*
> 
> Is it possible to replace the red LEDs in the top panel, with some green?




The 3 fan LED's?
They are part of the control for the fan{ High Medium & low } I believe, and would be a part of the board, if you are good with soldering it would not be too bad?
I do not own a Trooper yet, so maybe someone else could elaborate?


----------



## Doomas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969*
> 
> 
> Dude, your not wasting any time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking very nice!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you planing for a mobo & cpu?
> Are we having fun yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +Reps for sharing
> How to Join..
> POST A PICTURE OF YOUR STORM TROOPER AND
> FILL OUT THE FORM FOR MEMBERSHIP ON OP
> AND YOU ARE DONE.
> STAY HONORABLE AND STRONG.


System will be based on LGA2011.
Mobo - well, I planning go for ASUS X79 Pro or Deluxe.


----------



## galbrecht71

*Finally get to do something on mine, been sittin on my hands for too long. Lighting is on hold till i find satisfactory LED's and i've got a few leads. Picked up everything except my MOBO, RAM, and GPU today and newegg is rush delivering what i didnt get. Not going to be too fancy this go around, i reduced my bugdet to fit in a new build for Mom and Dad, their machine was really needing to go.

Here comes the (f)un and I say, its alright...

Oh almost forgot... Saw this today and i knew UMZ had to include this in his project...








http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0354220
*


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStaun*
> 
> Is it possible to replace the red LEDs in the top panel, with some green?


*Not Very Likely unless you are very good at soldering on a Printed Circuit board.*


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galbrecht71*
> 
> *Finally get to do something on mine, been sittin on my hands for too long. Lighting is on hold till i find satisfactory LED's and i've got a few leads. Picked up everything except my MOBO, RAM, and GPU today and newegg is rush delivering what i didnt get. Not going to be too fancy this go around, i reduced my bugdet to fit in a new build for Mom and Dad, their machine was really needing to go.
> 
> Here comes the (f)un and I say, its alright...
> 
> Oh almost forgot... Saw this today and i knew UMZ had to include this in his project...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0354220
> *


The 24 inch LED's that you can Get at Autozone or Advance AutoParts, or O'Rielly's Auto are 12 volt and made to light up the interior of a car floorboard.. they work great. They are about 25.00 but they are really worth the money.



Wow .. They even have the Paddle Shifter's.. radical...


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I have so Far Guys...
> 
> 
> Ohh and I will be going with a black Stripe.. One large one small like the picture.. and a Yellow Start Button on the top. As in the pictures.. There will be authentic Ferrari Badges and Horsey's too.. LegendMask.. I am so happy you found me and helped me with this build.
> 
> I have talked to a guy that has already painted the top of a Trooper.. I have to sand off the Rubber coating but for this beauty.. I can do that no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet!! Very nice!
> That looks like a lot of work, I am envious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +Reps
Click to expand...

The Hardest part is scaping off that rubber coating that one guy said was flaking on his system.. I wished it would flake off. this stuff is welded on there.


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *H969*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I have so Far Guys...
> 
> 
> Ohh and I will be going with a black Stripe.. One large one small like the picture.. and a Yellow Start Button on the top. As in the pictures.. There will be authentic Ferrari Badges and Horsey's too.. LegendMask.. I am so happy you found me and helped me with this build.
> 
> I have talked to a guy that has already painted the top of a Trooper.. I have to sand off the Rubber coating but for this beauty.. I can do that no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Man I am still loving that carbon fiber side panel with the horse on the black mesh!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet!! Very nice!
> That looks like a lot of work, I am envious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +Reps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Hardest part is scaping off that rubber coating that one guy said was flaking on his system.. I wished it would flake off. this stuff is welded on there.
Click to expand...

Lol, I'll bet! That stuff is like rock solid or what, does it have a half life of 500 years?


----------



## ReckNball

Changing the LEDs are really ez on this case did mine when I got it changed to white.


----------



## unimatrixzero

There you Go.. ReckNBall Approved.. but he does have a steady hand..

Here is a Background you guys can have from some of my Concept shots.


----------



## justinwebb

i need to start molding my real carbon fiber







and the rubber is easy to get off, i didnt even have to scrape anything or sand. The magic of being a car guy


----------



## bdr33733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> The Hardest part is scaping off that rubber coating that one guy said was flaking on his system.. I wished it would flake off. this stuff is welded on there.


The top rubber coating can be easily removed using soft cloth and strong organic solvent , believe it cause i tried that with other parts having the same coating

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> There you Go.. ReckNBall Approved.. but he does have a steady hand..
> Here is a Background you guys can have from some of my Concept shots.


this is very promising , eager for more


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> i need to start molding my real carbon fiber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the rubber is easy to get off, i didnt even have to scrape anything or sand. The magic of being a car guy


Justin.. you just said that you know how to make my build go easier and better and you keep it to yourself. That makes us competitors not Brothers. Thank for letting me know where you stand. I will be watching out for you.


----------



## unimatrixzero

***NEW *** DEMCiflex Magnetic Fan Dust Filter - Custom 6 Piece Set for CM Storm Trooper


----------



## Devilguns

Great find on those filters UMZ:thumb: You da man!


----------



## ReckNball

Thx unimatrixzero and i like to say sry about that last night my bad was on bad delay on my phone . Anyway LED change .





oh so ez my kids can do it . Good luck . think i might change them so the LEDs pulse lol,


----------



## Flisker_new

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> ***NEW *** DEMCiflex Magnetic Fan Dust Filter - Custom 6 Piece Set for CM Storm Trooper


Wow , that looks nice. But 50$?


----------



## Doomas




----------



## afadzil21

Hi. I'm new to OCN and the CMST case. Hope to make some friends and learn more here. Have a question as well. Do we need to remove the mobo to change the drive cage orientation? My airflow isn't great now and I'm getting a 7970 tomorrow so I thought of changing the cage orientation so that they suck air in from the front and blow it out the back giving some ventilation to my Windforce 3 7970. Thanks.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## galbrecht71

I wouldn't think the mobo needs to be removed... everything is pretty easily accessible from both sides. Welcome to the brotherhood btw.


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afadzil21*
> 
> Hi. I'm new to OCN and the CMST case. Hope to make some friends and learn more here. Have a question as well. Do we need to remove the mobo to change the drive cage orientation? My airflow isn't great now and I'm getting a 7970 tomorrow so I thought of changing the cage orientation so that they suck air in from the front and blow it out the back giving some ventilation to my Windforce 3 7970. Thanks.
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


if your talking about the HDD cages.
No you do not have to remove the mobo. The hardest part are two screws you install on the back side(mobo side) after turning the cages around. these will be right beside the mobo. they are kinda hard to screw in by hand so you may need a stubby Phillips to get them in. ofcourse normal, routing fan wires and the rest. on the first page i believe one of the videos explains how to do this. its to easy really.

Welcome to the family!!!!!!







congrads on the 7970, ive been waiting on mine for 3 months and its finally on its way









NOTE: read the first page, there is alot of good info on it




 around 4:01 is what im talking about


----------



## unimatrixzero

No.. You don't have to pull the Motherboard for changing the orientation of the hard drive bays. you do have to have both panels removed and take out that Steel rod that has phillips head screws on both sides though. That one will be a head scratcher if you don't see it.. Take it out and put it in your Diddy box at the bottom of the rig.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flisker_new*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> ***NEW *** DEMCiflex Magnetic Fan Dust Filter - Custom 6 Piece Set for CM Storm Trooper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow , that looks nice. But 50$?
Click to expand...

I agree.. They are High priced and I would like it better if they were on the inside of the case and not on the outside.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomas*


Great looking work.. Rep up..


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReckNball*
> 
> Plum Crazy Trooper Mod
> Whats up all just here to say hello and so off my Trooper build so far...)
> (lots more to do hope you like .


Welcome 'ReckNball' to The 'CMSTC'....







Flipping 'SCOUTS' and now flipping Troopers... NICE!








Trooper's, ReckNball showed us his great work over at 'CMSSC' with his mobo flip skill's on our Brother 'SCOUT' thread!!!

Now these beautiful Trooper's!!! Great work sir...








I never thought I would like the color purple on a RIG.. I must say, you changed that ReckNball... Beautiful work sir!!!

And this 'White Knight' of a Trooper!!!







Great, Great Stuff!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Has anyone seen Boomstick or Rogue?










Brother you a good man... Thank you for noticing...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> 
> Here is what I have so Far Guys...
> 
> Ohh and I will be going with a black Stripe.. One large one small like the picture.. and a Yellow Start Button on the top. As in the pictures.. There will be authentic Ferrari Badges and Horsey's too.. LegendMask.. I am so happy you found me and helped me with this build.
> I have talked to a guy that has already painted the top of a Trooper.. I have to sand off the Rubber coating but for this beauty.. I can do that no problem.










'U', just beautiful!!!







There is something about that bare metal / silver color that's catching me???








Nice work either way... keep banging away at it..







She'll be a beauty when she's done....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> About Rogue.. He got his Care package from the USA today so he is in mod heaven with his new Processor lights and other stuff.. You will see.. Its his Christmas in March..LOL










Not Yet brother!!!







It's on clearance delay in the town of 'LOD'!!!








I should be getting it tomorrow. Talk about fed ex blown there ETA!!! By 3 day's...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomas*


Nice Stuff Doomas!!! Gonna look great when it's finished...







Keep up the good work....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> ***NEW *** DEMCiflex Magnetic Fan Dust Filter - Custom 6 Piece Set for CM Storm Trooper










Talk about a great find...







Very








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afadzil21*
> 
> Hi. I'm new to OCN and the CMST case. Hope to make some friends and learn more here. Have a question as well. Do we need to remove the mobo to change the drive cage orientation? My airflow isn't great now and I'm getting a 7970 tomorrow so I thought of changing the cage orientation so that they suck air in from the front and blow it out the back giving some ventilation to my Windforce 3 7970. Thanks.
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Welcome to The 'CMSTC' afadzil21....







Great people in this club!!!









WOW, Talk about this thread Moving... You guy's are The 'CMSTC'..







A personal 'Thank You' from 'ME'







for making this club what it is today....


----------



## Yananaz

My Trooper, nothing special, just raw power

Inside :E


----------



## Flisker_new

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yananaz*
> 
> 
> My Trooper, nothing special, just raw power
> 
> Inside :E


Wow , nice rig mate . That 3-fan Silver Arrow looks cool


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galbrecht71*
> 
> *Finally get to do something on mine, been sittin on my hands for too long. Lighting is on hold till i find satisfactory LED's and i've got a few leads. Picked up everything except my MOBO, RAM, and GPU today and newegg is rush delivering what i didnt get. Not going to be too fancy this go around, i reduced my bugdet to fit in a new build for Mom and Dad, their machine was really needing to go.
> 
> Here comes the (f)un and I say, its alright...
> 
> Oh almost forgot... Saw this today and i knew UMZ had to include this in his project...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0354220
> *


Modeler's Brand LED's are great as long as you can solder. Here is a review that I'm doing, it about half done. In short I really like them.
Review
Web Site

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Flisker_new*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> ***NEW *** DEMCiflex Magnetic Fan Dust Filter - Custom 6 Piece Set for CM Storm Trooper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow , that looks nice. But 50$?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree.. They are High priced and I would like it better if they were on the inside of the case and not on the outside.
Click to expand...

I'll second that, they are ugly and should go on the inside of the case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


1080 please


----------



## Devilguns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yananaz*
> 
> 
> My Trooper, nothing special, just raw power
> 
> Inside :E


Very nice, I like the lighting a lot.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yananaz*
> 
> 
> My Trooper, nothing special, just raw power
> 
> Inside :E


*
Amazing Build Yananaz.. Love the look.. the Lighting and the Cooler... It looks like a Reactor core.. Awesome.. Welcome to the CMSTC... Brotherhood.







*


----------



## HCore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yananaz*
> 
> 
> My Trooper, nothing special, just raw power Inside :E


Nice build Yananaz







. Did you have any problems with fitting RAM under the Silver Arrow fans or did you just go with low-pros?


----------



## Devilguns

Well I always had intentions of modding a window. The wife and spawn decided to give me a little break today and I was able to bust out my hole saw and nibblers:


----------



## MrStaun

Whats the best way to fasten a window?









I have the hole and the plexiglass


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStaun*
> 
> Whats the best way to fasten a window?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the hole and the plexiglass
















Using Scotch 4010 Adhesive Tape (always get a chuckle viewing this video):


----------



## Devilguns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStaun*
> 
> Whats the best way to fasten a window?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the hole and the plexiglass


I use RC car servo tape, which has 3M stenciled on the inside tube. A long time ago I was in RC cars and acquired a large roll of it some how. Its thin, it holds really strong and if you have to remove it you can without braking anything.


----------



## LegendMask

Really good post nickt1862


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegendMask*
> 
> Really good post nickt1862


Thanks and no problem - anything I can to help anyone especially my fellow friends in this club.


----------



## afadzil21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> No.. You don't have to pull the Motherboard for changing the orientation of the hard drive bays. you do have to have both panels removed and take out that Steel rod that has phillips head screws on both sides though. That one will be a head scratcher if you don't see it.. Take it out and put it in your Diddy box at the bottom of the rig.


Thanks for the advice all. Got it done today. Have everything in place. Decided to get an Kingston HyperX 240GB SSD as well. Won't have any benchmarks yet since I'll be doing a clean Windows installation. The 7970 fits great. Can't wait to test it out gaming. Thanks for the welcome all. I'll post some pics soon. It's basic build, nothing custom (yet).


----------



## Flisker_new

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devilguns*
> 
> Well I always had intentions of modding a window. The wife and spawn decided to give me a little break today and I was able to bust out my hole saw and nibblers:


All moded cases looks just stunning







This one is no exception . Good job.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devilguns*
> 
> Well I always had intentions of modding a window. The wife and spawn decided to give me a little break today and I was able to bust out my hole saw and nibblers:


Amazing work Trooper.. Great looking cut and awesome view...


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devilguns*
> 
> Well I always had intentions of modding a window. The wife and spawn decided to give me a little break today and I was able to bust out my hole saw and nibblers:


That is sweet looking... Love the 'Red Hot' CPU cooler...







Great Work Devilguns!!!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStaun*
> 
> Whats the best way to fasten a window?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the hole and the plexiglass


There are several ways to mount a window from the hard way to the quick and easily .. I will give you an example of all three.

*First . The hard way.

The DIY Bolt-On Full Window Kit is for the enthusiast only! These window kits have a separate black border to keep your mod clean and crisp. Black bolts also enhance the look keeping your chassis the most unique design around.*









*Window mold shaping. is the least use of all the techniques due to the availability and being forced to go with a design that is already pre-determined. This is such a professional look though and should be concidered if you can work it into your Mod. The Kits are Cheap and the work is just as hard as any of the three.*








*And cutting and Taping...

This allows the most freedom of design since you can cut your window and set the plexi behind it at any way and angle you like.. Most modder use this proceedure over the others for freedom of design and ease of application.*


----------



## unimatrixzero

How to Join..

POST A PICTURE OF YOUR STORM TROOPER AND

FILL OUT THE FORM FOR MEMBERSHIP

AND YOU ARE DONE.

STAY HONORABLE AND STRONG.


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Modding Tip of the Day..*



*







Happy Modding







*


----------



## Yananaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HCore*
> 
> Nice build Yananaz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Did you have any problems with fitting RAM under the Silver Arrow fans or did you just go with low-pros?


Ty all and yes, i used low-pros. After 3 weeks of usage, it's time to sell SA and get some watercooling stuff







Maybe 360 cooler on front, EVGA FTW mobo, new rams and 2500k 5+ ghz


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yananaz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HCore*
> 
> Nice build Yananaz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Did you have any problems with fitting RAM under the Silver Arrow fans or did you just go with low-pros?
> 
> 
> 
> Ty all and yes, i used low-pros. After 3 weeks of usage, it's time to sell SA and get some watercooling stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe 360 cooler on front, EVGA FTW mobo, new rams and 2500k 5+ ghz
Click to expand...

Sounds like a great Plan to me. Can't wait to See it..


----------



## Klimaxx

Hi there, I posted few days ago that I was building my pc with this case.

I finished, BUT it doesn't work









When I push the power button, the fans don't work and neither the fans and front pannel's led









My mobo, an Asus P8Z68V-GEN3 makes 1 long bip then 4 bips ->"hardware component failure"

Please Help, I'm lost as hell


----------



## LegendMask

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klimaxx*
> 
> Hi there, I posted few days ago that I was building my pc with this case.
> I finished, BUT it doesn't work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I push the power button, the fans don't work and neither the fans and front pannel's led
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mobo, an Asus P8Z68V-GEN3 makes 1 long bip then 4 bips ->"hardware component failure"
> Please Help, I'm lost as hell


What PSU are you using?

And could you post the rest of your components please


----------



## Klimaxx

Yes, sorry, my PSU is a Be Quiet! Dark Power 750watt ,my graphic card is a Sapphire 7950oc my cpu cooler is an Alpenfohn Matterhorn , my HDD a western digital and my SSD is a Crucial M4


----------



## LegendMask

Is it possible for you to try a different PSU? I would let it be the first step based on giving information


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klimaxx*
> 
> Yes, sorry, my PSU is a Be Quiet! Dark Power 750watt ,my graphic card is a Sapphire 7950oc my cpu cooler is an Alpenfohn Matterhorn , my HDD a western digital and my SSD is a Crucial M4


before you do anything else, hook a fan to the cpu header.


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> before you do anything else, hook a fan to the cpu header.


also make sure and double sure your standoffs are in the correct places.


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klimaxx*
> 
> Hi there, I posted few days ago that I was building my pc with this case.
> 
> I finished, BUT it doesn't work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I push the power button, the fans don't work and neither the fans and front pannel's led
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mobo, an Asus P8Z68V-GEN3 makes 1 long bip then 4 bips ->"hardware component failure"
> 
> Please Help, I'm lost as hell


Okay, we need a list of a few things...
Do you have your Mobo user Guide ?

Psu, does it start,? can you here the fan?
Ram, in the rights slots ? right type of ram for that mobo?
Win7 32 or 64 bit? or another operating system?
Video cards 1 or 2 or 3 and are they SLI or Crossfire? try 1 video card and make sure it is in the right x16 slot!!!
Did you use the standoffs on the case before installing the mobo? if not you might be ground out!!
Any loose screws or parts dropped while or during assymble, that could be grounding out something!!
Oh and what does your Mobo user guide say about 1 long bip then 4 bips? that should be in your user guide, those beep are telling you what is the problem!!!


----------



## Klimaxx

I can't use an other peu I have only one









When i connect a case fan to my mobo (yes I have the user guide ) it works ...

The Psu is pretty quiet, that's why I choose it







But seems to work cause the bluray led is on

The rame is Ok I think and I have no Os installed yet.

I use only one Sapphire 7950oc

What is standoffs ? ^^

I was very carrefully while the montage

The bip reffere to hardware failure

It CAN BE IMPORTANT : I have this note connectes: http://s4.noelshack.com/1/1/android-image-03-19-2012-778aab0625.jpg

Thanks a lot guys


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klimaxx*
> 
> Hi there, I posted few days ago that I was building my pc with this case.
> 
> I finished, BUT it doesn't work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I push the power button, the fans don't work and neither the fans and front pannel's led
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mobo, an Asus P8Z68V-GEN3 makes 1 long bip then 4 bips ->"hardware component failure"
> 
> Please Help, I'm lost as hell


I found your manual, make sure you have DDR3 ram and pull all other ram except for one stick and put it in slot Dimm slot A2 page 23
Go to your user guide and make sure the ram is compatable with you mobo page 25
Video card page 30 single VGA in the navy blue slot!!

2.4 Page 66 Sterting for the first time..(.one continuous beep followed by two short beeps then a pause )= no memory detected

Try a couple of theese things and let us know how your making out!!








We can walk you through it I am sure


----------



## Klimaxx

Ok I have tried with 1 ram in A2 but it s the same thing...

but, in a closer look I heard that that's my 7950's fan which turn very fast and make a lot of noise !!


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klimaxx*
> 
> I can't use an other peu I have only one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When i connect a case fan to my mobo (yes I have the user guide ) it works ...
> 
> The Psu is pretty quiet, that's why I choose it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seems to work cause the bluray led is on
> 
> The rame is Ok I think and I have no Os installed yet.
> 
> I use only one Sapphire 7950oc
> 
> What is standoffs ? ^^
> 
> I was very carrefully while the montage
> 
> The bip reffere to hardware failure
> 
> It CAN BE IMPORTANT : I have this note connectes: http://s4.noelshack.com/1/1/android-image-03-19-2012-778aab0625.jpg
> 
> Thanks a lot guys


The standoffs are the little brass thigs that you screw your mobo onto


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klimaxx*
> 
> Ok I have tried with 1 ram in A2 but it s the same thing...
> 
> but, in a closer look I heard that that's my 7950's fan which turn very fast and make a lot of noise !!


Do you have the 7950 in the right slot?
the navy blue slot!!
What beeps are you getting now?


----------



## Klimaxx

So yes I installed well the standoffs

And yes the 7950 is in the pci x 16 slot blue

The strange thing is that even the case's fan are note woking ...

I have one strange bip then one long and four short


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klimaxx*
> 
> So yes I installed well the standoffs
> 
> And yes the 7950 is in the pci x 16 slot blue
> 
> The strange thing is that even the case's fan are note woking ...


What beeps are you getting now?


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Klimaxx*
> 
> So yes I installed well the standoffs
> 
> And yes the 7950 is in the pci x 16 slot blue
> 
> The strange thing is that even the case's fan are note woking ...
> 
> 
> 
> What beeps are you getting now?
Click to expand...

Make sure you getting 2 power plugs, 8 pin at the top left of board and the 24 pin on the right side are plugged good? ( Some power supplies come with a double 4 pin for the 8 pin ATX power at the top left, so make sure all 8 plugs are plugged!!) or it will not start!!!, that happens to a lot of people!!!

How much power is your PSU?

By the way nice build your going to have


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klimaxx*
> 
> So yes I installed well the standoffs
> And yes the 7950 is in the pci x 16 slot blue
> The strange thing is that even the case's fan are note woking ...


can you take a pic of the board and the back of the trooper where all the connections are?


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klimaxx*
> 
> So yes I installed well the standoffs
> 
> And yes the 7950 is in the pci x 16 slot blue
> 
> The strange thing is that even the case's fan are note woking ...
> 
> I have one strange bip then one long and four short


(Hardware component failure)

Can you get into the Bios?


----------



## Klimaxx

The mobo pin are well pluged however, i just saw that in my psu 24pin cable, there is an empty pin (the third from the top is that normal ?

My Psu is 750watt

And year it ll be fun when it ll works









I can't get into the bios cuz i have black screen. I used Pci câble yes

I ll try to makepics


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klimaxx*
> 
> The mobo pin are well pluged however, i just saw that in my psu 24pin cable, there is an empty pin (the third from the top is that normal ?
> My Psu is 750watt
> And year it ll be fun when it ll works


dont worry about the empty slot, just make sure you have that 8 pin cpu plugged into also. if you can get the pics it will help


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klimaxx*
> 
> The mobo pin are well pluged however, i just saw that in my psu 24pin cable, there is an empty pin (the third from the top is that normal ?
> 
> My Psu is 750watt
> 
> And year it ll be fun when it ll works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't get into the bios cuz i have black screen. I used Pci câble yes
> 
> I ll try to makepics



These plugged at the top ATX Power supply?
This for your CPU!!


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Klimaxx*
> 
> The mobo pin are well pluged however, i just saw that in my psu 24pin cable, there is an empty pin (the third from the top is that normal ?
> My Psu is 750watt
> And year it ll be fun when it ll works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont worry about the empty slot, just make sure you have that 8 pin cpu plugged into also. if you can get the pics it will help
Click to expand...

Thx for the help viperwolf!!


----------



## Klimaxx

http://s4.noelshack.com/1/1/android-image-03-19-2012-114aac5689.jpg

http://s4.noelshack.com/1/1/android-image-03-19-2012-bd25397235.jpg

Yes the cpu is connected and with the case there is a câble to help to connect it if the psu cable is too short, I uses it


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969*
> 
> 
> These plugged at the top ATX Power supply?
> This for your CPU!!


you know we may need to back up. he need his board to atleast post lol
there could be a tree of problems if it cannot do that


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klimaxx*
> 
> http://s4.noelshack.com/1/1/android-image-03-19-2012-114aac5689.jpg
> 
> http://s4.noelshack.com/1/1/android-image-03-19-2012-bd25397235.jpg


Okay, it is hard to tell but it looks like you have only 4 wires going to the CPU power top left ATX, should be 8 wires also it looks like you put your other ram sticks back in? You only want what you need to make it power up, for now.
Also I see a blue AGP slot for your video card is there more than one blue?

If you have more than one HDD Hard drive unplug the others so you only have one installed


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *H969*
> 
> 
> These plugged at the top ATX Power supply?
> This for your CPU!!
> 
> 
> 
> you know we may need to back up. he need his board to atleast post lol
> there could be a tree of problems if it cannot do that
Click to expand...

So true!!! If I was there I would pull it all out and start over








It is probibly something simple, and only use one stick of ram one HDD and just a cpu fan and get it started on the bench


----------



## Klimaxx

No there is 8 in the top left

Ok I leave the other ram

There is 2x6pin in the graphic card and 2 pin alinéa

I unpluged the hdd

Well that's haard ^^


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klimaxx*
> 
> No there is 8 in the top left
> Ok I leave the other ram
> There is 2x6pin in the graphic card and 2 pin alinéa
> I unpluged the hdd
> Well that's haard ^^


after you do everything that H said, is your board posting? we need to get that out of the way first
also plug your fan into the first cpu header, not the optional cpu. i read a few people had an error with that.


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klimaxx*
> 
> No there is 8 in the top left
> 
> Ok I leave the other ram
> 
> There is 2x6pin in the graphic card and 2 pin alinéa
> 
> I unpluged the hdd
> 
> Well that's haard ^^


There are 8, Okay good








You only need one HDD








One stick of ram in the dimm 2 slot? I don't remember, but you should








And you video in the #1 blue slot









Then unplug the PSU shut off the switch if it has one and re plug and try a restart, and tell us what happens this time.....Any questions?
Don't leave us hanging wondering what you are doing!!


----------



## bdr33733

i had similar problem once and it turns out to be loose RAM stick , so try to remove the RAM sticks and re-install them using enough pressure over both ends till it fits well in its slot ,do NOT use extra force though


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969*
> 
> There are 8, Okay good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You only need one HDD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One stick of ram in the dimm 2 slot? I don't remember, but you should
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you video in the #1 blue slot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then unplug the PSU shut off the switch if it has one and re plug and try a restart, and tell us what happens this time


to me his problem sounds as though his PSU is having problem pushing the initial amount of power for his board and 7950 gpu. i know he has enough to run it.


----------



## H969

Hmm. I don't know. I have to go to work in 6 hours, so you guy's are on your own, I need some sleep....
Good luck!!!








If you get it working make sure you let us know, okay.


----------



## Klimaxx

Ok I tried how you said but it didn't work...

I have to sleep now but tomorrow, i ll be back with a video or something to show you show exactly is my building cuz I'm sure it's a stupid problem too ! ^^

Thanks guys


----------



## LegendMask

The reason I asked what PSU you are using, is because I've read people had the same issue and changing the PSU have fixed their problem


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Klimaxx.. Today in a Few hours you will start fresh.. so here is what I suggest.*

1. Totally disassemble the build. Motherboard out. Everything out. Drives. Hdd. Motherboard Ram, Video cards ... Everything, even the CPU. and cooler. _Everything._

2. Now again.. check that black (motherboard Standoffs). Make sure you have all you need and none that you don't.

3. Get a Paper Clip. And put one side of paper clip into the Green wire plug and one in any of the black wire plugs to test you cpu. Plug your control panel to the psu and turn the psu on.. The psu should come on and test all your fans to make sure your fans and control panel is not shorted.


_If your PSU comes on then your PSU is probably okay. If your fans come on then those are okay too._

4. *Motherboard*

Make sure you are very careful here.

a) First press in your back plate on all four corners to make sure that the Back plate is Set properly.


b). Now replace your CPU Processor into the Motherboard CPU Socket lga 1155. Make sure that you are very careful to align the CPU in the socket.


c). Now Put in only one Ram Stick. in the Second ram plug from Left to Right. _That First one is B1_


d). Plug in the CPU Fan. if you don't have a CPU Fan... Plug in the back fan into the the CPU Fan Plug. If there is no Fan Plugged into the Motherboard CPU plug then the Motherboard may show a _Fault._


e). Now Mount the Motherboard onto one of the CENTER STAND OFFs and place a screw into it.

f). Now mount all the Screws carefully into motherboard. Hint. Don't tighten them down too tight. Just enough. And start from the Screws closest to the back of the case and work your way back.

g). Plug in your 8 pin PSU / CPU Plug. Then your 24 Pin Plug into the motherboard... No Paper clip needed now. LOL.

*7850 ATI GRAPHICS PLUG*

a). Plug in the Graphics card. Make sure that it is plugged into the PCIe 1 slot.

b) Plug in the power cords that go to the back of the Graphics Card from the PSU. This is the step I always forget.

*PLUG IN YOUR SATA OS DRIVE / DVD DRIVE Only.*

IF you need USB Plugs for OS install use the USB on the back panel for now.

a). Now.. plug in the *Sata Power* connector and the Sata DATA PLUG into your SSD OS drive and plug it into one of the Top Sata Plugs on the board.

b). Then plug in the Sata power of your DVD drive and Sata DATA PLUG and plug it under the the data plug in the Main SSD Sata Plug.

Now you need to plug in your FRONT PANEL PIN OUT.


----------



## HCore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yananaz*
> 
> Ty all and yes, i used low-pros. After 3 weeks of usage, it's time to sell SA and get some watercooling stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe 360 cooler on front, EVGA FTW mobo, new rams and 2500k 5+ ghz


I'm thinking the same thing as you but I'm waiting for the Ivy Bridge to come out. Keep us(me) updated on your water cooling decisions. I'm thinking I might do my first watercooling setup on
my IB. Gotta get wet sometime


----------



## unimatrixzero

*I love my H-100 Corsair Unit in my Trooper. Easy to install and cools great.*


----------



## LegendMask

OMG DELETE THIS DOUBLE POST!!


----------



## LegendMask

*I love my Antec Kühler H2O 920 because it keeps my CPU Cool but not as cool as UMZ's posts count











*


----------



## gomson

Hiya Doomas..,
Would it be possible to get a list of the components that you got and also the where..
Wanna build a watercooling setup exactly like yours...
Thanks


----------



## galbrecht71

*Well finished my parents new rig and have mine done except for the hard drive... the one i was planning to use didn't work out







... probably should have verified it was actually a SATA before assuming it was lol. Parts came in today and everything has gone super smooth on both builds so i am relieved for this being my first two. Heres what i have so far, nothing amazing but i'm proud of it







...*

*Mom and Dads stuff pre-assembly. Really basic for some standards here but for them its perfect.*



*Attempted wire management*



*My beautiful MOBO*





*Klimaxx, did you bench test your hardware before installing it into your chassis and if so did it work right then?

Ultimate... I agree in your thoughts but would like to point out to Klimaxx that the last pic ultimate pointed out for your RAM labeled B1 is actually A2. Be careful. Its good to see the workaround to get a PSU to fire w/o a MOBO attached, i could have used that last night to test my chassis wiring instead of dragging my old beast upastairs to give some testing juice. Oh well, lol.

OH, while I'm thinking of it, Viper, did you and UMZ ever decide on a way to deal with the extra BF3 problem you had or did I overlook that?*


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegendMask*
> 
> *I love my Antec Kühler H2O 920 because it keeps my CPU Cool but not as cool as UMZ's posts count
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Thank you so Much. You are my good friend. I painted my Case top .. today.. I am not finished with the details but since you came on I will show you what I have so far.*


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galbrecht71*
> 
> *Well finished my parents new rig and have mine done except for the hard drive... the one i was planning to use didn't work out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... probably should have verified it was actually a SATA before assuming it was lol. Parts came in today and everything has gone super smooth on both builds so i am relieved for this being my first two. Heres what i have so far, nothing amazing but i'm proud of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...*
> 
> *Mom and Dads stuff pre-assembly. Really basic for some standards here but for them its perfect.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Attempted wire management*
> 
> 
> 
> *My beautiful MOBO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Klimaxx, did you bench test your hardware before installing it into your chassis and if so did it work right then?
> 
> Ultimate... I agree in your thoughts but would like to point out to Klimaxx that the last pic ultimate pointed out for your RAM labeled B1 is actually A2. Be careful. Its good to see the workaround to get a PSU to fire w/o a MOBO attached, i could have used that last night to test my chassis wiring instead of dragging my old beast upastairs to give some testing juice. Oh well, lol.
> 
> OH, while I'm thinking of it, Viper, did you and UMZ ever decide on a way to deal with the extra BF3 problem you had or did I overlook that?*


*Very Very Nice Build.. Great Job.

Viper had that Copy of BF3 but no we did not settle on a way to distribute it.. I want it too. maybe we could radomize the names and do it that way.*


----------



## chefman21

Will be joining the club soon. Case is ordered and on the way. Shiny new case for my shiny new build....


----------



## racerboy3801

I spoke to CM Storm via facebook and they said that the side panel windows will be for sale in Australia at the end of April. My plans are to purchase this panel


----------



## Doomas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gomson*
> 
> Hiya Doomas..,
> Would it be possible to get a list of the components that you got and also the where..
> Wanna build a watercooling setup exactly like yours...
> Thanks


1 x XSPC X2O 750 Dual 5.25 Bay reservoir pump
1 x XSPC RS240 Dual Fan Radiator
1 x XSPC RayStorm CPU Intel 775/1366/1156/1155/2011
And hose connections and etc....


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Thank you so Much. You are my good friend. I painted my Case top .. today.. I am not finished with the details but since you came on I will show you what I have so far.*












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Thank you so Much. You are my good friend. I painted my Case top .. today.. I am not finished with the details but since you came on I will show you what I have so far.*


It looks so nice I had to double quote it







Is it orange or is the white balance off on the camera? Looks like you clear coated the CF, does it give it a more 3D look to it?


----------



## bdr33733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Klimaxx.. Today in a Few hours you will start fresh.. so here is what I suggest.*
> .......................
> .......................
> .......................


UMZ this is one damn thorough troubleshoot scheme back there , well done dude








BUT 1000 posts







, get out of the way , i'll catch you







........









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks so nice I had to double quote it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it orange or is the white balance off on the camera? Looks like you clear coated the CF, does it give it a more 3D look to it?


i think it's red alright but the yellow lightening is giving deceptive coloration







, anyway it looks very neat , smooth painting UMZ


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Klimaxx.. Today in a Few hours you will start fresh.. so here is what I suggest.*
> 
> 1. Totally disassemble the build. Motherboard out. Everything out. Drives. Hdd. Motherboard Ram, Video cards ... Everything, even the CPU. and cooler. _Everything._
> 
> 2. Now again.. check that black (motherboard Standoffs). Make sure you have all you need and none that you don't.
> 
> 3. Get a Paper Clip. And put one side of paper clip into the Green wire plug and one in any of the black wire plugs to test you cpu. Plug your control panel to the psu and turn the psu on.. The psu should come on and test all your fans to make sure your fans and control panel is not shorted.
> 
> 
> _If your PSU comes on then your PSU is probably okay. If your fans come on then those are okay too._
> 
> 4. *Motherboard*
> 
> Make sure you are very careful here.
> 
> a) First press in your back plate on all four corners to make sure that the Back plate is Set properly.
> 
> 
> b). Now replace your CPU Processor into the Motherboard CPU Socket lga 1155. Make sure that you are very careful to align the CPU in the socket.
> 
> 
> c). Now Put in only one Ram Stick. in the Second ram plug from Left to Right. _That First one is B1_
> 
> 
> d). Plug in the CPU Fan. if you don't have a CPU Fan... Plug in the back fan into the the CPU Fan Plug. If there is no Fan Plugged into the Motherboard CPU plug then the Motherboard may show a _Fault._
> 
> 
> e). Now Mount the Motherboard onto one of the CENTER STAND OFFs and place a screw into it.
> 
> f). Now mount all the Screws carefully into motherboard. Hint. Don't tighten them down too tight. Just enough. And start from the Screws closest to the back of the case and work your way back.
> 
> g). Plug in your 8 pin PSU / CPU Plug. Then your 24 Pin Plug into the motherboard... No Paper clip needed now. LOL.
> 
> *7850 ATI GRAPHICS PLUG*
> 
> a). Plug in the Graphics card. Make sure that it is plugged into the PCIe 1 slot.
> 
> b) Plug in the power cords that go to the back of the Graphics Card from the PSU. This is the step I always forget.
> 
> *PLUG IN YOUR SATA OS DRIVE / DVD DRIVE Only.*
> 
> IF you need USB Plugs for OS install use the USB on the back panel for now.
> 
> a). Now.. plug in the *Sata Power* connector and the Sata DATA PLUG into your SSD OS drive and plug it into one of the Top Sata Plugs on the board.
> 
> b). Then plug in the Sata power of your DVD drive and Sata DATA PLUG and plug it under the the data plug in the Main SSD Sata Plug.
> 
> Now you need to plug in your FRONT PANEL PIN OUT.


Thats the way to do it!!!


----------



## unimatrixzero

GoodInk

It's Ferrari Red. I turned the lighting up on the picture and didn't notice the color change. Yes I sprayed the Di-NOC with clear polyurethane to get that ultra-black look . Hope you like. UZ.


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galbrecht71*
> 
> *Well finished my parents new rig and have mine done except for the hard drive... the one i was planning to use didn't work out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... probably should have verified it was actually a SATA before assuming it was lol. Parts came in today and everything has gone super smooth on both builds so i am relieved for this being my first two. Heres what i have so far, nothing amazing but i'm proud of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...*
> 
> *Mom and Dads stuff pre-assembly. Really basic for some standards here but for them its perfect.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Attempted wire management*
> 
> 
> 
> *My beautiful MOBO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Klimaxx, did you bench test your hardware before installing it into your chassis and if so did it work right then?
> 
> Ultimate... I agree in your thoughts but would like to point out to Klimaxx that the last pic ultimate pointed out for your RAM labeled B1 is actually A2. Be careful. Its good to see the workaround to get a PSU to fire w/o a MOBO attached, i could have used that last night to test my chassis wiring instead of dragging my old beast upastairs to give some testing juice. Oh well, lol.
> 
> OH, while I'm thinking of it, Viper, did you and UMZ ever decide on a way to deal with the extra BF3 problem you had or did I overlook that?*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racerboy3801*
> 
> I spoke to CM Storm via facebook and they said that the side panel windows will be for sale in Australia at the end of April. My plans are to purchase this panel


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> GoodInk
> 
> It's Ferrari Red. I turned the lighting up on the picture and didn't notice the color change. Yes I sprayed the Di-NOC with clear polyurethane to get that ultra-black look . Hope you like. UZ.


Very nice! It is just fun to build







Congrats on two builds


----------



## LegendMask

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Thank you so Much. You are my good friend. I painted my Case top .. today.. I am not finished with the details but since you came on I will show you what I have so far.*


It looks so promising brother, after completing this case, it should make its way into the _mod of the month_









PS: I might have not post a lot, but Im always on buddy. Searching for apartment is a god damn whole job!!


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LegendMask*
> 
> *I love my Antec Kühler H2O 920 because it keeps my CPU Cool but not as cool as UMZ's posts count
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *Thank you so Much. You are my good friend. I painted my Case top .. today.. I am not finished with the details but since you came on I will show you what I have so far.*
Click to expand...

UZ!! That top " POPS", my man!!








That took my breath away, I said it before and I am saying it again " There is some awesome talent in this club!!
Thanks for sharing with us, looking foward to the rest of this build...


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chefman21*
> 
> Will be joining the club soon. Case is ordered and on the way. Shiny new case for my shiny new build....


Awesome!! I bet you can't wait?
Do you have all the parts that you need already or is everything coming from one vendor?
You going with AMD or Intel?

Oh don't forget to take lots of picturies and share them, we all live through everybody builds









Have fun and enjoy your new build


----------



## unimatrixzero

Here is a non doctored photo.. RAW.




It is still a shade darker red in person.. I don't exactly know what the Problem of it is.. or maybe my eyes are a shade off. LOL


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racerboy3801*
> 
> I spoke to CM Storm via facebook and they said that the side panel windows will be for sale in Australia at the end of April. My plans are to purchase this panel


Cool!!
By the way Dude, I love those blue fans on your card!!


----------



## H969

OMG!!



Okay I just had to sneek this in for those that do not know what you are shooting for....

Love that you kept the Trooper Badge

If I spent the kind of time that I think you have into just finishing that top, I would just stare at it for hours, yours is truly a labor of love...Amazing Work!! my friend, just amazing









+Reps


----------



## LegendMask

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racerboy3801*
> 
> I spoke to CM Storm via facebook and they said that the side panel windows will be for sale in Australia at the end of April. My plans are to purchase this panel


Hoping to see it soon here in North America as well








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Here is a non doctored photo.. RAW.


it looks great the Di-Noc is just nice, however the color does seems a bit orange could be the settings of my monitor


----------



## bdr33733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Here is a non doctored photo.. RAW.
> 
> 
> It is still a shade darker red in person.. I don't exactly know what the Problem of it is.. or maybe my eyes are a shade off. LOL


a lot of effort to get that awesome painting , but as LegendMask said i still think it would be more brilliant to have darker red color or maybe the lightening is still high , will you get that light down a little bit to get the color right


----------



## Devilguns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Here is a non doctored photo.. RAW.
> 
> 
> It is still a shade darker red in person.. I don't exactly know what the Problem of it is.. or maybe my eyes are a shade off. LOL


It looks really really good UMZ! Don't fret about the color, I'm sure it's just the white balance setting on the camera. It may be auto adjusting for incandescent light while your shooting under floressant or vise versa. I have no doubt that it looks red in person. Your hard work is paying off. Just amazing.


----------



## galbrecht71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> GoodInk
> It's Ferrari Red. I turned the lighting up on the picture and didn't notice the color change. Yes I sprayed the Di-NOC with clear polyurethane to get that ultra-black look . Hope you like. UZ.


*Sometimes shooting outdoors helps? either way, looks great!







Nothin' wrong with it if it were actually orange... just sayin







*


----------



## justinwebb

what paint did you use cause its not close to the red at all, also needs to be wet sanded and buffed lots of orange peel


----------



## Devilguns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> what paint did you use cause its not close to the red at all, also needs to be wet sanded and buffed lots of orange peel


I don't know man, I've only read two posts by you in this thread and you're coming off very troll like.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Justin is my Little Train that couldn't.. Great at commentary but slow on delivery. Show me some of your work Justin.. Just in case you as Good as you say you am.....







.. If you are, I might just be a FanBoy.


It's Red Justine.. And It ain't got no owange Peeel






Dat Paint is smoother than a troll's Axx.


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Thank you so Much. You are my good friend. I painted my Case top .. today.. I am not finished with the details but since you came on I will show you what I have so far.*


Very nice my friend. Very nice.


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> Very nice my friend. Very nice.


Hey man! Your Back!


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> what paint did you use cause its not close to the red at all, also needs to be wet sanded and buffed lots of orange peel


Here's a *DIRECT QUOTE* from post #1941:

*"It's Ferrari Red. I turned the lighting up on the picture and didn't notice the color change."*

So if one bothers to read, unimatrixzero explained why it doesn't look red.

Nuff said.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> Very nice my friend. Very nice.


Welcome Back 'Boomstick!!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Here's a *DIRECT QUOTE* from post #1941:
> 
> *"It's Ferrari Red. I turned the lighting up on the picture and didn't notice the color change."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if one bothers to read, unimatrixzero explained why it doesn't look red.
> 
> Nuff said.


"BAM"








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Justin is my Little Train that couldn't.. Great at commentary but slow on delivery. Show me some of your work Justin.. Just in case you as Good as you say you am.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. If you are, I might just be a FanBoy.










Looking Good Brother!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bdr33733

it' s Ferrari-Red you may say , whatever is the actual color it's just awesome modding , job well done , job well done









Boomstick welcome back man


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Welcome Home BoomStick..

I know you have been fightin O'Sama's Mama and been
Slippin on the Good Foot..

Nice to have you Home.

Welcome home!!*


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Justin is my Little Train that couldn't.. Great at commentary but slow on delivery. Show me some of your work Justin.. Just in case you as Good as you say you am.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. If you are, I might just be a FanBoy.
> 
> It's Red Justine.. And It ain't got no owange Peeel
> 
> 
> 
> Dat Paint is smoother than a troll's Axx.


Extra nice. Concerning the troll. As we all know................"Haters gone hate, cause they can't." Smack bottom and send'em on his way.


----------



## galbrecht71

*Saw a T-shirt once that simply said in nice large lettering "I love haters". I tried to think how, if I were a hater, would respond to such a shirt worn so proudly.*


----------



## afadzil21

Trying to figure this out. If I add additional fans to the case, can I wire them up to built in fan control so that all the fans are controlled together? I've got my eye on a pair of RED SickleFlow 120mm from CM and they do come recommended but I've read their quite loud at full tilt. I know it's a noob question but I've been out of building my own for 8 years now and this is my first build since then. I'm so really bad with all the new stuff. Use to just have a rheostat control back then.


----------



## viperwolf

a little comparison in size of video cards over time




























and yes i still have the BF3 up for grabs.


----------



## unimatrixzero




----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Hey man! Your Back!


Kinda sorta. I've had some unavoidable financial issues pot up and I had to part with my Trooper build. Mom is finally losing her battle with lung cancer. Got a call couple weeks ago from one of my older brothers telling me I better get home. So, I'm staying with mom & dad for a while in Ohio which is going to put a financial burden on us so I had to make a sacrifice. Hopefully, I can remain a member of such a great bunch of Troopers.







I still have 1/4 of a trooper, the whole top panel LOL. Anyway, my mind is elsewhere these days. BTW, I'm taking donations for a charity build. J/K. Take care troopers, I'll be watching...


----------



## unimatrixzero

*I am going out on a Limb and asking all of the Brotherhood to remember BoomStick in your prayers. May he be blessed and may his Mother be blessed with painless days and Remission. I HATE CANCER and I CURSE IT in the Name above every Name. I hope that all of us can stand behind our Brother in this time of Need and do what we can to Help. Remember.. We Are family. And We Will See Boomstick Though this. I stand beside this. Who is with me.*


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afadzil21*
> 
> Trying to figure this out. If I add additional fans to the case, can I wire them up to built in fan control so that all the fans are controlled together? I've got my eye on a pair of RED SickleFlow 120mm from CM and they do come recommended but I've read their quite loud at full tilt. I know it's a noob question but I've been out of building my own for 8 years now and this is my first build since then. I'm so really bad with all the new stuff. Use to just have a rheostat control back then.


I would say you would be okay for the matter of not overloading the Fan Controller.. But since the LED is wired with the Fan in the same circuit you would have to do some wiring on the fans to separate the LEDs from the Fans. But I think you will be fine.


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> Kinda sorta. I've had some unavoidable financial issues pot up and I had to part with my Trooper build. Mom is finally losing her battle with lung cancer. Got a call couple weeks ago from one of my older brothers telling me I better get home. So, I'm staying with mom & dad for a while in Ohio which is going to put a financial burden on us so I had to make a sacrifice. Hopefully, I can remain a member of such a great bunch of Troopers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have 1/4 of a trooper, the whole top panel LOL. Anyway, my mind is elsewhere these days. BTW, I'm taking donations for a charity build. J/K. Take care troopers, I'll be watching...


Jeez man, Im truly sorry to hear this. I will pray every day for you and your mom. I mean that, im not just saying that. No one here will blink an eye about you staying. Besides, we are all friends and not just part of some club.How we make things special in life, is the meaning, behind what we stand for.
I honor your fight and dedication to your mom. Now your standing on the true principle of what family is. And we are a small part of that devotion.
Set up a paypal- my contribution will be $100.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Let me know what the Pay Pal is.. I will donate too.


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> Extra nice. Concerning the troll. As we all know................"Haters gone hate, cause they can't." Smack bottom and send'em on his way.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devilguns*
> 
> I don't know man, I've only read two posts by you in this thread and you're coming off very troll like.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Justin is my Little Train that couldn't.. Great at commentary but slow on delivery. Show me some of your work Justin.. Just in case you as Good as you say you am.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. If you are, I might just be a FanBoy.
> 
> It's Red Justine.. And It ain't got no owange Peeel
> 
> 
> 
> Dat Paint is smoother than a troll's Axx.


lol oh you kids...troll? really that is the best you can come up with? Lets see here I PART OWN and am CFO of a local tuner shop that I personally have painted 14-16 cars and countless other parts and built all of my cars so when it comes to paint i know my stuff and frankly one of my cars are worth more then most of you make in a year. I could show you countless pics of all 3 of my cars that i painted in my booth so a computer case is far from hard.
He posted up some pics that in my opinion aren't the greatest paint wise and was giving some constructive criticism, did i make fun of it no, did i come off a little harsh sure but hey if something didnt look right that i had i would rather someone tell me then go on thinking its perfect, and yes there is orange peel as its not buffed correctly. So if anyone has any further issues frankly could care less as I am just here to give insight and work on a build.


----------



## justinwebb

and where i was going with the whole orange thing earlier, if it was indeed that orange i was gonna say i can mix up some paint for ya put it in spray cans and send it to you using the exact color code for what ever year Ferrari you wanted, but damn everyone jumps on me over being critical and wanting others projects to turn out nice


----------



## Devilguns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> Kinda sorta. I've had some unavoidable financial issues pot up and I had to part with my Trooper build. Mom is finally losing her battle with lung cancer. Got a call couple weeks ago from one of my older brothers telling me I better get home. So, I'm staying with mom & dad for a while in Ohio which is going to put a financial burden on us so I had to make a sacrifice. Hopefully, I can remain a member of such a great bunch of Troopers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have 1/4 of a trooper, the whole top panel LOL. Anyway, my mind is elsewhere these days. BTW, I'm taking donations for a charity build. J/K. Take care troopers, I'll be watching...


Sorry to hear about that Boomstick. Best of luck to you and your family.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> GoodInk
> 
> It's Ferrari Red. I turned the lighting up on the picture and didn't notice the color change. Yes I sprayed the Di-NOC with clear polyurethane to get that ultra-black look . Hope you like. UZ.


Love it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Here is a non doctored photo.. RAW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is still a shade darker red in person.. I don't exactly know what the Problem of it is.. or maybe my eyes are a shade off. LOL


It's the white balance on your camera. If you can't set a custom WB on your camera, you can do it in post processing. Just set a white piece of paper just outside the area you are wanting to take the picture of, then using what ever software you have you can set the WB off the paper. Then crop the paper out of the pic. Red can be really hard to get a pic of.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Hey man! Your Back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda sorta. I've had some unavoidable financial issues pot up and I had to part with my Trooper build. Mom is finally losing her battle with lung cancer. Got a call couple weeks ago from one of my older brothers telling me I better get home. So, I'm staying with mom & dad for a while in Ohio which is going to put a financial burden on us so I had to make a sacrifice. Hopefully, I can remain a member of such a great bunch of Troopers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have 1/4 of a trooper, the whole top panel LOL. Anyway, my mind is elsewhere these days. BTW, I'm taking donations for a charity build. J/K. Take care troopers, I'll be watching...
Click to expand...

I always hate to hear this stuff, my thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## Devilguns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afadzil21*
> 
> Trying to figure this out. If I add additional fans to the case, can I wire them up to built in fan control so that all the fans are controlled together? I've got my eye on a pair of RED SickleFlow 120mm from CM and they do come recommended but I've read their quite loud at full tilt. I know it's a noob question but I've been out of building my own for 8 years now and this is my first build since then. I'm so really bad with all the new stuff. Use to just have a rheostat control back then.


I have four Sickle flow fans in my case. If you use the stock built in fan controller the leds will blink at low rpm. I installed an NZXT fan speed controller for my fans. The benefit of this is you can run different fans at different rpms. At full throttle they make a loud whooshing sound. In my case I don't mind, I'm Playing BF3 with surround sound head phones while talking to about 20 people on team speak so I don't even hear them. The level of noise and how it would affect you would depend on what your going to use your rig for.


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Thank you so Much. You are my good friend. I painted my Case top .. today.. I am not finished with the details but since you came on I will show you what I have so far.*


wow love it


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *I am going out on a Limb and asking all of the Brotherhood to remember BoomStick in your prayers. May he be blessed and may his Mother be blessed with painless days and Remission. I HATE CANCER and I CURSE IT in the Name above every Name. I hope that all of us can stand behind our Brother in this time of Need and do what we can to Help. Remember.. We Are family. And We Will See Boomstick Though this. I stand beside this. Who is with me.*


Who is with me.

im with u Unimatrixzero and everyone els who has there everyday life affected by cancer

this can be hard but it can make u relise how strong and resilient us humans can be

im supporting my farther thru leukemia been in hospital for 6 months he was my grandmothers (blind & depth) full time carer when he was diagnosed i had to step up and take over for my farther and care for my nan ....and every other min im at the hospital seeing my farther ..its hard but stay positive and think about the guys that donate ther hardware and time to folding research is jumping in leaps and bounds due to things like folding and the tec we play with

my farther is showing good sines to recovery

best wishes and hopes to boomstick,,mum and his direct family

just remember your 2nd family is behind u all the way


----------



## skitzab1

on a other note sorry i have missed so much i have been bizzy competing in a overclock comp managed 3rd in the first heat



and considering *sniperoz* is # 1 in OZ and 11th in the WORLD i think im doing pritty good



ow and im only on water with no alpida hypers only crappy 2400mhz gskill







im shore he would be subzero or cascade )


----------



## skitzab1

i got bored lolz


----------



## afadzil21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> I would say you would be okay for the matter of not overloading the Fan Controller.. But since the LED is wired with the Fan in the same circuit you would have to do some wiring on the fans to separate the LEDs from the Fans. But I think you will be fine.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devilguns*
> 
> I have four Sickle flow fans in my case. If you use the stock built in fan controller the leds will blink at low rpm. I installed an NZXT fan speed controller for my fans. The benefit of this is you can run different fans at different rpms. At full throttle they make a loud whooshing sound. In my case I don't mind, I'm Playing BF3 with surround sound head phones while talking to about 20 people on team speak so I don't even hear them. The level of noise and how it would affect you would depend on what your going to use your rig for.


Thanks for info. Damn that I've already ordered those sickeflows. Time to shop around for a good fan controller than. I use headphones with my rig as well, so noise isn't a concern when gaming. But since the wife uses sometimes for her usual facebook and blogging, I do turn the fans down a bit whenever I'm not gaming to keep things quiet.


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> Who is with me.
> im with u Unimatrixzero and everyone els who has there everyday life affected by cancer
> this can be hard but it can make u relise how strong and resilient us humans can be
> im supporting my farther thru leukemia been in hospital for 6 months he was my grandmothers (blind & depth) full time carer when he was diagnosed i had to step up and take over for my farther and care for my nan ....and every other min im at the hospital seeing my farther ..its hard but stay positive and think about the guys that donate ther hardware and time to folding research is jumping in leaps and bounds due to things like folding and the tec we play with
> my farther is showing good sines to recovery
> best wishes and hopes to boomstick,,mum and his direct family
> just remember your 2nd family is behind u all the way


I'm with you. I understand completely. Cancer (neuroblastoma) took my baby last year. R.I.P SRT II A.K.A. "Little Warfare" 11/30/2008 - 8/26/2011


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> I'm with you. I understand completely. Cancer (neuroblastoma) took my baby last year. R.I.P SRT II A.K.A. "Little Warfare" 11/30/2008 - 8/26/2011


These things break my heart and I am sorry for your loss. I could not imagine your pain. I appreciate everyone's support. I've had four years to prepare for this, but, it feels like the first day.


----------



## unimatrixzero

I cannot think of a better way to celebrate our 200th Page than to dedicate Page 200 to this Little boy right here. Warfare's Son,



R.I.P SRT II A.K.A. "Little Warfare" 11/30/2008 - 8/26/2011

He Died of Cancer (neuroblastoma)

_Neuroblastoma is a rare disease in which a solid tumor (a lump or mass caused by uncontrolled or abnormal cell growth)
is formed by special nerve cells called neuroblasts. Normally, these immature cells grow and mature into functioning nerve cells.
But in neuroblastoma, they become cancer cells instead._


----------



## Doomas

And how build in fan controller on CM Storm Trooper do the job..


----------



## afadzil21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> I'm with you. I understand completely. Cancer (neuroblastoma) took my baby last year. R.I.P SRT II A.K.A. "Little Warfare" 11/30/2008 - 8/26/2011


Really sorry for your loss. I recently loss 2 friends to cancer as well. Know how it feels. Be strong.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how build in fan controller on CM Storm Trooper do the job..


Beautiful build.


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Here is an update to the
CMSTC FERRARI BUILD.
HOPE YOU LIKE. I SURE DO.*


----------



## Boomstick68

Hey guys, if you're modding your Trooper and you mess up your top panel, I have a whole top panel ( 100% complete) for anyone who needs it.


----------



## Devilguns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Here is an update to the
> CMSTC FERRARI BUILD.
> HOPE YOU LIKE. I SURE DO.*


It looks really good UMZ! I like it a lot. Makes me want to paint mine. Your hard work is paying off big time.


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Jeez man, Im truly sorry to hear this. I will pray every day for you and your mom. I mean that, im not just saying that. No one here will blink an eye about you staying. Besides, we are all friends and not just part of some club.How we make things special in life, is the meaning, behind what we stand for.
> I honor your fight and dedication to your mom. Now your standing on the true principle of what family is. And we are a small part of that devotion.
> Set up a paypal- my contribution will be $100.


Thank you very much Viper. I don't know what to say. I'd like to dedicate a build to my mom. All pink, it's her favorite color. But, I'm putting on my bravest face and trying to get through this. She's just laying there fading, and I feel helpless. You guys keep posting your pics of your Troopers so I have a place to escape to.

In the sweetest child there's a vicious streak
In the strongest man there's a child so weak
In the whole wide world there's no magic place
So you might as well rise, put on your bravest face.....Neil Peart


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> I cannot think of a better way to celebrate our 200th Page than to dedicate Page 200 to this Little boy right here. Warfare's Son,
> 
> R.I.P SRT II A.K.A. "Little Warfare" 11/30/2008 - 8/26/2011
> He Died of Cancer (neuroblastoma)
> _Neuroblastoma is a rare disease in which a solid tumor (a lump or mass caused by uncontrolled or abnormal cell growth)
> is formed by special nerve cells called neuroblasts. Normally, these immature cells grow and mature into functioning nerve cells.
> But in neuroblastoma, they become cancer cells instead._


Thank you for honoring my son.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Jeez man, Im truly sorry to hear this. I will pray every day for you and your mom. I mean that, im not just saying that. No one here will blink an eye about you staying. Besides, we are all friends and not just part of some club.How we make things special in life, is the meaning, behind what we stand for.
> I honor your fight and dedication to your mom. Now your standing on the true principle of what family is. And we are a small part of that devotion.
> Set up a paypal- my contribution will be $100.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much Viper. I don't know what to say. I'd like to dedicate a build to my mom. All pink, it's her favorite color. But, I'm putting on my bravest face and trying to get through this. She's just laying there fading, and I feel helpless. You guys keep posting your pics of your Troopers so I have a place to escape to.
> 
> In the sweetest child there's a vicious streak
> In the strongest man there's a child so weak
> In the whole wide world there's no magic place
> So you might as well rise, put on your bravest face.....Neil Peart
Click to expand...

We will Follow your Wishes Sir and keep on Building and keep on going so you do have a place to come that you know is full of your Brother's and that gives you Peace.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> I cannot think of a better way to celebrate our 200th Page than to dedicate Page 200 to this Little boy right here. Warfare's Son,
> 
> R.I.P SRT II A.K.A. "Little Warfare" 11/30/2008 - 8/26/2011
> He Died of Cancer (neuroblastoma)
> _Neuroblastoma is a rare disease in which a solid tumor (a lump or mass caused by uncontrolled or abnormal cell growth)
> is formed by special nerve cells called neuroblasts. Normally, these immature cells grow and mature into functioning nerve cells.
> But in neuroblastoma, they become cancer cells instead._
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for honoring my son.
Click to expand...

It is the least I could do for Such A Great Child and his wonderful Daddy.

Sorry Warfare. I fixed the Date on the Picture I made. Love ya Man.

No Man should ever out live his kids.


----------



## gomson

Thanksa lot man..


----------



## LegendMask

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> I'm with you. I understand completely. Cancer (neuroblastoma) took my baby last year. R.I.P SRT II A.K.A. "Little Warfare" 11/30/2008 - 8/26/2011


Im sorry for your loss brother, God give you and the rest of your family the strength to get through this, he is in the hands of god in heaven.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Here is an update to the
> CMSTC FERRARI BUILD.
> HOPE YOU LIKE. I SURE DO.*


Really nice looking case, this must go into the mod of the month after its done, otherwise Im gonna start moving some furniture in here cuz im gonna be really pissed

EDIT: I notice the part at the bottom hasn't been painted are you planning to paint it later or any other plans on it?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegendMask*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> I'm with you. I understand completely. Cancer (neuroblastoma) took my baby last year. R.I.P SRT II A.K.A. "Little Warfare" 11/30/2008 - 8/26/2011
> 
> 
> 
> Im sorry for your loss brother, God give you and the rest of your family the strength to get through this, he is in the hands of god in heaven.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Here is an update to the
> CMSTC FERRARI BUILD.
> HOPE YOU LIKE. I SURE DO.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really nice looking case, this must go into the mod of the month after its done, otherwise Im gonna start moving some furniture in here cuz im gonna be really pissed
> 
> EDIT: I notice the part at the bottom hasn't been painted are you planning to paint it later or any other plans on it?
Click to expand...

Yea.. I think the bottom brings a balance to the black on the top. Semetry. But I do plan to cover the Cooler Master Logo and covering it with a Prancing Horse and the Ferrari Chrome Script.. Just haven't received the all the pieces yet.

This is what I have so far.


I need to get two more Prancing Horses and a Three chrome scripts that are really hard to find in the 3 inch size.


----------



## chefman21

Add me to the club:


Nearly broke my back carrying it plus the PSU to my door. LOL! Just waiting for Kepler so I can order the rest.

It is such a nice case. I was a bit worried it would be a little tacky, but there really is not much I can fault. It feels solid and looks great. My only criticism thus far is that I would have liked the feet to be an inch or so higher so that the PSU (and my bottom mounted fans) got a little better airflow. A really minor criticism is that I would have liked the screens that slide out to be a little stronger. Can't wait to get building!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chefman21*
> 
> Add me to the club:
> 
> 
> Nearly broke my back carrying it plus the PSU to my door. LOL! Just waiting for Kepler so I can order the rest.
> 
> It is such a nice case. I was a bit worried it would be a little tacky, but there really is not much I can fault. It feels solid and looks great. My only criticism thus far is that I would have liked the feet to be an inch or so higher so that the PSU (and my bottom mounted fans) got a little better airflow. A really minor criticism is that I would have liked the screens that slide out to be a little stronger. Can't wait to get building!


Great to have you on board.. If you need help Please let us know. We will all be glad to help you get the most from your Trooper.. Welcome To the The Brotherhood.


----------



## galbrecht71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *I am going out on a Limb and asking all of the Brotherhood to remember BoomStick in your prayers. May he be blessed and may his Mother be blessed with painless days and Remission. I HATE CANCER and I CURSE IT in the Name above every Name. I hope that all of us can stand behind our Brother in this time of Need and do what we can to Help. Remember.. We Are family. And We Will See Boomstick Though this. I stand beside this. Who is with me.*


*I'm in... I heard once of a Jewish Athiest who believed in the power of prayer, try to figure that one out







... not sure if this person actually existed tho.*


----------



## Devilguns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chefman21*
> 
> Add me to the club:
> 
> Nearly broke my back carrying it plus the PSU to my door. LOL! Just waiting for Kepler so I can order the rest.
> It is such a nice case. I was a bit worried it would be a little tacky, but there really is not much I can fault. It feels solid and looks great. My only criticism thus far is that I would have liked the feet to be an inch or so higher so that the PSU (and my bottom mounted fans) got a little better airflow. A really minor criticism is that I would have liked the screens that slide out to be a little stronger. Can't wait to get building!


Welcome! Funny thing, I went from a micro atx case to this, its heavy as hell loaded with gear but I think it adds to the cool factor. I have been looking at aftermarket case feet, i would like it to be a little taller. Stock the PSU gets more than enough air flow though, my machine stays on 24/7 and never had an issue and the PSU is cool to the touch.


----------



## chefman21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devilguns*
> 
> Welcome! Funny thing, I went from a micro atx case to this, its heavy as hell loaded with gear but I think it adds to the cool factor. I have been looking at aftermarket case feet, i would like it to be a little taller. Stock the PSU gets more than enough air flow though, my machine stays on 24/7 and never had an issue and the PSU is cool to the touch.


Well that's good to hear. I keep opening it up and exploring. Can't say I'm bored with it yet. Now to buy the rest of my rig....


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chefman21*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devilguns*
> 
> Welcome! Funny thing, I went from a micro atx case to this, its heavy as hell loaded with gear but I think it adds to the cool factor. I have been looking at aftermarket case feet, i would like it to be a little taller. Stock the PSU gets more than enough air flow though, my machine stays on 24/7 and never had an issue and the PSU is cool to the touch.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's good to hear. I keep opening it up and exploring. Can't say I'm bored with it yet. Now to buy the rest of my rig....
Click to expand...

*Lian Li WB-01, WB-01B, WB-02, WB-02B



Lift and roll so sweet.. and also has a break. Just in case you have to park on a hill.



Or.... You could look At MNPCTECH.com.. They have CUSTOM MADE BILLET FEET FROM ALUMINUM





*


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galbrecht71*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *I am going out on a Limb and asking all of the Brotherhood to remember BoomStick in your prayers. May he be blessed and may his Mother be blessed with painless days and Remission. I HATE CANCER and I CURSE IT in the Name above every Name. I hope that all of us can stand behind our Brother in this time of Need and do what we can to Help. Remember.. We Are family. And We Will See Boomstick Though this. I stand beside this. Who is with me.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm in... I heard once of a Jewish Athiest who believed in the power of prayer, try to figure that one out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... not sure if this person actually existed tho.*
Click to expand...

That's FUNNY... LOL


----------



## Devilguns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Lian Li WB-01, WB-01B, WB-02, WB-02B
> 
> 
> Lift and roll so sweet.. and also has a break. Just in case you have to park on a hill.
> 
> Or.... You could look At MNPCTECH.com.. They have CUSTOM MADE BILLET FEET FROM ALUMINUM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The ones by MNPCTech are almost what I want, I might have to make my own.


----------



## afadzil21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Lian Li WB-01, WB-01B, WB-02, WB-02B
> 
> 
> Lift and roll so sweet.. and also has a break. Just in case you have to park on a hill.
> 
> Or.... You could look At MNPCTECH.com.. They have CUSTOM MADE BILLET FEET FROM ALUMINUM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The Lian Li casters look great. And with a bad back, I gonna need them real bad to move this thing around. Thanks the great share. Anyone got pics of the attached?


----------



## unimatrixzero

*4 Fan Distribution from one Molex.*

*ModMyToys 4-Pin Power Distribution PCB is the perfect organizational solution for hard core modder's, water cooling enthusiasts and other power users that use a large amount of cooling fans in their systems or servers. Why use clumsy Y splitters that just add to cable clutter when you can have a clean point to distribute power to all your 3-pin fans? These small PCB's are made of the highest quality and include and easy to install preinstalled black mount rail and Velcro strip. This allows you to mount virtually anywhere in your case including all those hidden places modder's like to route their cables to. For those that want the best look these have a black PCB and connectors. So, eliminate all those extra cables and install the ModMyToys 4-pin power distribution PCB to be a Pro!*



http://www.xoxide.com/modmytoys-4pcb-5wayblock.html

*Or You Can Go 8 Way.

*





*Or You Can Have Fan and LED Distribution In One Device.*


----------



## Devilguns

Another great find:thumb:


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> Kinda sorta. I've had some unavoidable financial issues pot up and I had to part with my Trooper build. Mom is finally losing her battle with lung cancer. Got a call couple weeks ago from one of my older brothers telling me I better get home. So, I'm staying with mom & dad for a while in Ohio which is going to put a financial burden on us so I had to make a sacrifice. Hopefully, I can remain a member of such a great bunch of Troopers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have 1/4 of a trooper, the whole top panel LOL. Anyway, my mind is elsewhere these days. BTW, I'm taking donations for a charity build. J/K. Take care troopers, I'll be watching...


Hey 'BOOM'...







As everyone already stated... One way or another we all or know someone that is
affected by cancer... Be fore I moved to Israel last year.. My mother had pasted away from cancer... It's a hard thing to watch
your own mother suffer... The only thing I could tell you is; make sure your by her side as much as you can. ( Remember, she was there for you all your life) Help her in every way you can to make her feel comfortable. Let her know her son is there and he loves her.
I also was in some major financial trouble when it was going on in my life.... One word>>>( Hospice) Talk about a Great, Great
organization... Try to get her in!!! They helped my father & I in so many ways during this time in our lives I can't even begin to tell you..
I'm going to 'Jerusalem' Next week... I need to say some prayers for some one I know at home in 'Chicago'!!! You and your family will be included. I'll place a note in the Western wall of the old city for you... May G-D watch over you, your mother and all your family during this time of sadness.

Never Leave a Brother alone in time of need; walk beside him and hold him up as he would hold 'YOU'!!!


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Hey 'BOOM'...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As everyone already stated... One way or another we all or know someone that is
> affected by cancer... Be fore I moved to Israel last year.. My mother had pasted away from cancer... It's a hard thing to watch
> your own mother suffer... The only thing I could tell you is; make sure your by her side as much as you can. ( Remember, she was there for you all your life) Help her in every way you can to make her feel comfortable. Let her know her son is there and he loves her.
> I also was in some major financial trouble when it was going on in my life.... One word>>>( Hospice) Talk about a Great, Great
> organization... Try to get her in!!! They helped my father & I in so many ways during this time in our lives I can't even begin to tell you..
> I'm going to 'Jerusalem' Next week... I need to say some prayers for some one I know at home in 'Chicago'!!! You and your family will be included. I'll place a note in the Western wall of the old city for you... May G-D watch over you, your mother and all your family during this time of sadness.
> 
> Never Leave a Brother alone in time of need; walk beside him and hold him up as he would hold 'YOU'!!!


Thank you Rogue. Yes, Hospice has been taking care of us too. Unbelievable organization. They go above and beyond. I appreciate the prayers.


----------



## nickt1862

Originally Posted by *skitzab1* 

Who is with me.
im with u Unimatrixzero and everyone els who has there everyday life affected by cancer
this can be hard but it can make u relise how strong and resilient us humans can be
im supporting my farther thru leukemia been in hospital for 6 months he was my grandmothers (blind & depth) full time carer when he was diagnosed i had to step up and take over for my farther and care for my nan ....and every other min im at the hospital seeing my farther ..its hard but stay positive and think about the guys that donate ther hardware and time to folding research is jumping in leaps and bounds due to things like folding and the tec we play with
my farther is showing good sines to recovery
best wishes and hopes to boomstick,,mum and his direct family
just remember your 2nd family is behind u all the way









I'm sorry for what you're going through, hopefully all will be well SOON.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda sorta. I've had some unavoidable financial issues pot up and I had to part with my Trooper build. Mom is finally losing her battle with lung cancer. Got a call couple weeks ago from one of my older brothers telling me I better get home. So, I'm staying with mom & dad for a while in Ohio which is going to put a financial burden on us so I had to make a sacrifice. Hopefully, I can remain a member of such a great bunch of Troopers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have 1/4 of a trooper, the whole top panel LOL. Anyway, my mind is elsewhere these days. BTW, I'm taking donations for a charity build. J/K. Take care troopers, I'll be watching...
Click to expand...

I am so very sorry about your Mom, any other material things can always be replaced later.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> I'm with you. I understand completely. Cancer (neuroblastoma) took my baby last year. R.I.P SRT II A.K.A. "Little Warfare" 11/30/2008 - 8/26/2011


I'm so very sorry for your loss, he was so young and adorable.

Hopefully he's in a MUCH better place now.


----------



## LegendMask

Guys how much do you think I can get out of this components?

AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition (no box)
Asus M5A99X Evo Motherboard (less than two months)
Corsair 8GB Memory 2x4GB (less than two months)
Antec 920 CPU Cooler (less than two months)
XFX 650W Power supply


----------



## chefman21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Lian Li WB-01, WB-01B, WB-02, WB-02B
> 
> 
> Lift and roll so sweet.. and also has a break. Just in case you have to park on a hill.
> 
> Or.... You could look At MNPCTECH.com.. They have CUSTOM MADE BILLET FEET FROM ALUMINUM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OMG. Thanks!!!


----------



## TheNr24

Hi guys, how do I become an official member from this club and how do I put it in my sig?


----------



## Mraaz

Bought the CM Storm Trooper as soon as it came out together with:

*ASRock extreme 3 990fx
8gb Corsair Vengeance
AMD FX-8120
*
_What's in the system?_

*ASRock extreme 3 990fx
8gb Corsair Vengeance
AMD FX-8120
OCZ 600 Watt PSU
650gb Hard Disk
XFX 6870 GPU 1gb dual fan*
_
And last but not least_

*EK h30 240 ltx Complete set*

2012-03-06 17.02.17.jpg 1403k .jpg file


2012-03-07 19.07.03.jpg 1702k .jpg file


2012-03-16 00.13.10.jpg 1349k .jpg file


And today there was another package









2012-03-23 16.50.39.jpg 1662k .jpg file


So i put the leds in my system this is just for now haha working on something better but for now enjoying this nice case and machine









Going to buy more LED's and going to do some sleeving and better cable management later on. And got a Scythe Kazemaster fan controler somewhere haha


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegendMask*
> 
> Guys how much do you think I can get out of this components?


*AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition (no box) Low Ball $80.00.... 95.00 Shipped USPS

Asus M5A99X Evo Motherboard (less than two months)............................... $99.00 + Shipping

Corsair 8GB Memory 2x4GB (less than two months)..................... 40.00 shipped

Antec 920 CPU Cooler (less than two months)...................... $119.00 Shipped

XFX 650W Power supply................... $79.00 + Shipping USPS*


----------



## LegendMask

UMZ thanks a lot buddy, always here to help


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mraaz*
> 
> Bought the CM Storm Trooper as soon as it came out together with:
> 
> *ASRock extreme 3 990fx
> 8gb Corsair Vengeance
> AMD FX-8120
> *
> _What's in the system?_
> 
> *ASRock extreme 3 990fx
> 8gb Corsair Vengeance
> AMD FX-8120
> OCZ 600 Watt PSU
> 650gb Hard Disk
> XFX 6870 GPU 1gb dual fan*
> _
> And last but not least_
> 
> *EK h30 240 ltx Complete set*
> 
> 2012-03-06 17.02.17.jpg 1403k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 2012-03-07 19.07.03.jpg 1702k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 2012-03-16 00.13.10.jpg 1349k .jpg file
> 
> 
> And today there was another package
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2012-03-23 16.50.39.jpg 1662k .jpg file
> 
> 
> So i put the leds in my system this is just for now haha working on something better but for now enjoying this nice case and machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to buy more LED's and going to do some sleeving and better cable management later on. And got a Scythe Kazemaster fan controler somewhere haha


Ohh Sweet side panel LOL... NICE !!!


----------



## Mraaz

just bought the standard one


----------



## afadzil21

GTX 680 > HD 7970... Frankly I think NV is cheating with Turbo Boost. AMD could do the same especially with the massive OC headroom the 7970 has. Anyone else using a P8Z68 Pro here? Can the Marvell SATA controller be used for booting from an SSD or do I have to use the Intel controller. Got my 2TB WD drives in RAID 1 on the two Intel SATA3 ports.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afadzil21*
> 
> GTX 680 > HD 7970... Frankly I think NV is cheating with Turbo Boost. AMD could do the same especially with the massive OC headroom the 7970 has. Anyone else using a P8Z68 Pro here? Can the Marvell SATA controller be used for booting from an SSD or do I have to use the Intel controller. Got my 2TB WD drives in RAID 1 on the two Intel SATA3 ports.


You really have to give Nvidia props on the software side. I really had a feeling they were going to come out on top this time. The last couple years they really have been focused on Tegra but now they have it up to speed they are going to look back at the PC's again. The real plus here is the GTX 680 is cheaper than the 7970's, let the price wars begin!


----------



## Devilguns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mraaz*
> 
> Bought the CM Storm Trooper as soon as it came out together with:
> *ASRock extreme 3 990fx
> 8gb Corsair Vengeance
> AMD FX-8120
> *
> _What's in the system?_
> *ASRock extreme 3 990fx
> 8gb Corsair Vengeance
> AMD FX-8120
> OCZ 600 Watt PSU
> 650gb Hard Disk
> XFX 6870 GPU 1gb dual fan*
> _
> And last but not least_
> *EK h30 240 ltx Complete set*
> 
> 2012-03-06 17.02.17.jpg 1403k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 2012-03-07 19.07.03.jpg 1702k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 2012-03-16 00.13.10.jpg 1349k .jpg file
> 
> And today there was another package
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2012-03-23 16.50.39.jpg 1662k .jpg file
> 
> So i put the leds in my system this is just for now haha working on something better but for now enjoying this nice case and machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to buy more LED's and going to do some sleeving and better cable management later on. And got a Scythe Kazemaster fan controler somewhere haha


Very nice! The windowed panel looks great.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNr24*
> 
> Hi guys, how do I become an official member from this club and how do I put it in my sig?


Just Post a picture of your build.

On page one there is a link you can press to offically register as a CMSTC Member

Then do your level best to be Active. We are a Brotherhood and we welcome you.







.


----------



## unimatrixzero

How to Join..
POST A PICTURE OF YOUR STORM TROOPER AND

FILL OUT THE FORM FOR MEMBERSHIP
AND YOU ARE DONE.
STAY HONORABLE AND STRONG.


----------



## SLI_Maniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afadzil21*
> 
> GTX 680 > HD 7970... Frankly I think NV is cheating with Turbo Boost. AMD could do the same especially with the massive OC headroom the 7970 has. Anyone else using a P8Z68 Pro here? Can the Marvell SATA controller be used for booting from an SSD or do I have to use the Intel controller. Got my 2TB WD drives in RAID 1 on the two Intel SATA3 ports.


Just to answer your question about the P8Z68 I'm using one now and I'd recommend using the Intel SATA controller. When I used the Marvell one, my system wouldn't recognize my SSD for TRIM in windows. Switched to the Intel port, and everything is working great.

My Storm Trooper should be here tomorrow!!


----------



## afadzil21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLI_Maniac*
> 
> Just to answer your question about the P8Z68 I'm using one now and I'd recommend using the Intel SATA controller. When I used the Marvell one, my system wouldn't recognize my SSD for TRIM in windows. Switched to the Intel port, and everything is working great.
> My Storm Trooper should be here tomorrow!!


Thanks for the info. You're gonna love the CMST. Just soooo much space to work in it.


----------



## kyzerjoe

Hi all, names Jovi, very new to case modding and overclocking, just got my built up and running.... wana learn more from you guys. This forum was critical in my decision to buy the CM Storm Trooper over the CM HAF X. Really happy with my decision, love and adore my case........ gota learn cable management now.


----------



## LegendMask

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyzerjoe*
> 
> Hi all, names Jovi, very new to case modding and overclocking, just got my built up and running.... wana learn more from you guys. This forum was critical in my decision to buy the CM Storm Trooper over the CM HAF X. Really happy with my decision, love and adore my case........ gota learn cable management now.


You made the right decision by getting the Storm Trooper, I had the same choices and Im glad I went with the Storm Trooper.

Cable management is not hard, and there is a couple of good videos about it on youtube, just remember one thing before you start doing it and its to take your time and be patient if you wanna go for that extra clean look, because its a really time consuming if you ask me.

After read the first page of this thread, you are gonna find many good information's about this case and how to join this club. Post here if you have any other questions and we will be glad to answer it.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyzerjoe*
> 
> Hi all, names Jovi, very new to case modding and overclocking, just got my built up and running.... wana learn more from you guys. This forum was critical in my decision to buy the CM Storm Trooper over the CM HAF X. Really happy with my decision, love and adore my case........ gota learn cable management now.


*Hi Jovi and our other New Crew Members ... Welcome all of you.. Cable management is an art, some of us are artist and some of us need help. I have done a lot of builds and I Still don't know all the tricks. Do your best and enjoy your build.. Thats the fun of it anyway.

I find it an Honor that you want to learn from us. We thank you for that honor and will do our level best to live up to the standards that we set for ourselves as a brotherhood. I am so glad that this thread helped you with your decision to go with the Storm Trooper. It is a very nice and superior case for the money.

Welcome.*


----------



## Boomstick68

I think a windowed panel takes away from the original design. The case is perfect as is. I will get another one someday.


----------



## unimatrixzero

*YEA BoomStick...

I know Exactly what you Mean...

*


----------



## PhantomLlama

Greetings, gentlepersons! Just bought my Storm Trooper yesterday and got it set up. I transferred my computer out of its former dwelling (Rosewill Destroyer) into something a bit more...roomy. So far I'm loving it!! Thought I would snoop around for some ideas I can implement as time goes by and money slooowly comes in (long story there), which is how I stumbled across this thread. Awesome pictures,and I especially like your "Cobra", Unimatrix.

Below are some pictures. Relatively speaking here, it's nothing special!

Peace,
PhantomLlama



Simple Cooler Master heat sink. Any recommendations for improvement? It's not feesible to make the liquid jump on my current budget..

Other than the case, the 6950 is my latest addition- bought for Battlefield 3 


Compared to the Trooper, my old Destroyer case was really cramped!

Maybe someone could tell me why my temp. guage suddenly stopped working tonight? I'm not sure I will actually return it to the store. I have other guages in the computer, but for some reason they all suddenly died tonight. Sounds like a loose connection.


----------



## skitzab1

hay guys this is strangely fun this is some pics of my first atempt

cheap sleaving tell me what us think


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings, gentlepersons! Just bought my Storm Trooper yesterday and got it set up. I transferred my computer out of its former dwelling (Rosewill Destroyer) into something a bit more...roomy. So far I'm loving it!! Thought I would snoop around for some ideas I can implement as time goes by and money slooowly comes in (long story there), which is how I stumbled across this thread. Awesome pictures,and I especially like your "Cobra", Unimatrix.
> 
> Below are some pictures. Relatively speaking here, it's nothing special!
> 
> Peace,
> PhantomLlama
> 
> 
> 
> Simple Cooler Master heat sink. Any recommendations for improvement? It's not feesible to make the liquid jump on my current budget..
> 
> Other than the case, the 6950 is my latest addition- bought for Battlefield 3
> 
> 
> Compared to the Trooper, my old Destroyer case was really cramped!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe someone could tell me why my temp. guage suddenly stopped working tonight? I'm not sure I will actually return it to the store. I have other guages in the computer, but for some reason they all suddenly died tonight. Sounds like a loose connection.


I would start there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> hay guys this is strangely fun this is some pics of my first atempt
> 
> cheap sleaving tell me what us think


Looks great! What brand of sleeving is it? Did you use the paracord technique to do it with out heat shrink?


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I would start there.
> Looks great! What brand of sleeving is it? Did you use the paracord technique to do it with out heat shrink?


if melting and twisting at the end of the metal prong is the paracord technique then yep thats all i did









its of ebay

ebay seller: axon.modding forgot the price but its cheap


----------



## Gillen

Hey guys

I just finished reading 204 pages of pure genius. There is some awsome designes/ideas going on in this thread.









Anyway i just finished my Trooper build (system wise) and im looking for something to bold it up a bit. I have replaced all the fans with these CoolerMaster 120mm Silent Green LED Fan but the fans themselves dont give out much light. SO i have ordered some of this awsome looking spaghetti wire (LIME of course).

Has anyone had any experience with this stuff? I just thought it could be awsome in highlighting various components and decals on the case.
Personally i was going to place it into the small channel on the front and top of the case.

I live in Western Australia (Wait Awhile) so dont hold your breath to see pics of this on the case anytime soon as postage from eastern states can take up to a bloody month to get here.

Cheers,
Shepherd


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> hay guys this is strangely fun this is some pics of my first atempt
> cheap sleaving tell me what us think
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Brother, First off; great color pick!!!








As well as your first attempt at sleaving you say....







I think
you've done this before!!! Either way bud, VERY









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> Greetings, gentlepersons! Just bought my Storm Trooper yesterday and got it set up. I transferred my computer out of its former dwelling (Rosewill Destroyer) into something a bit more...roomy. So far I'm loving it!! Thought I would snoop around for some ideas I can implement as time goes by and money slooowly comes in (long story there), which is how I stumbled across this thread. Awesome pictures,and I especially like your "Cobra", Unimatrix.
> Below are some pictures. Relatively speaking here, it's nothing special!
> Peace,
> PhantomLlama
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple Cooler Master heat sink. Any recommendations for improvement? It's not feesible to make the liquid jump on my current budget..
> 
> Other than the case, the 6950 is my latest addition- bought for Battlefield 3
> 
> Compared to the Trooper, my old Destroyer case was really cramped!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe someone could tell me why my temp. guage suddenly stopped working tonight? I'm not sure I will actually return it to the store. I have other guages in the computer, but for some reason they all suddenly died tonight. Sounds like a loose connection.


Welcome to The 'CMSTC.!!!








Nice Rig sir...


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Brother, First off; great color pick!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As well as your first attempt at sleaving you say....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think
> you've done this before!!! Either way bud, VERY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to The 'CMSTC.!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Rig sir...


ow crap ur right i did do plain black 24 pin oops forgot about that o.k first attempt at heat-shrink free and some color

champ!! for reminding me and jogging my memz









its evan hanging off my psu still lolz


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> Greetings, gentlepersons! Just bought my Storm Trooper yesterday and got it set up. I transferred my computer out of its former dwelling (Rosewill Destroyer) into something a bit more...roomy. So far I'm loving it!! Thought I would snoop around for some ideas I can implement as time goes by and money slooowly comes in (long story there), which is how I stumbled across this thread. Awesome pictures,and I especially like your "Cobra", Unimatrix.
> 
> Peace,
> PhantomLlama.


*I am changing my theme to Ferrari and I have another Vinyl coating that is the exact same as the Cobra Build. I would be willing to sell it.. It's easy to install.*

Simple Cooler Master heat sink. Any recommendations for improvement? It's not feesible to make the liquid jump on my current budget..
*Well if you make the hop to Corsair H80 or H100 you might like that alot and it works really great.*

Other than the case, the 6950 is my latest addition- bought for Battlefield 3 
*Wow.. A 6950.. That is one fine card.. I can see you playin' BF3 with that for a while to come.*

Compared to the Trooper, my old Destroyer case was really cramped!

*The Trooper is a wide case and long too. and tall.. Yea. LOL Its a big Case..*

Maybe someone could tell me why my temp. guage suddenly stopped working tonight? I'm not sure I will actually return it to the store. I have other guages in the computer, but for some reason they all suddenly died tonight. Sounds like a loose connection.
*I wonder if you are using the same sensor. If so you might have a problem there. If it is multiple points then the power wire for the modular might not be plugged in all the way. I just find it hard to see that both Thermostats would be having similar faults.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> hay guys this is strangely fun this is some pics of my first atempt
> 
> cheap sleaving tell me what us think


*Personally... Paracord is my favorite. The fabric gives it a more smoother more natural Appearance. I love your work. But SKITZ you always impress me with your abilitlies. You are a Very Crafty Gentleman.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gillen*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> I just finished reading 204 pages of pure genius. There is some awsome designes/ideas going on in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway i just finished my Trooper build (system wise) and im looking for something to bold it up a bit. I have replaced all the fans with these CoolerMaster 120mm Silent Green LED Fan but the fans themselves dont give out much light. SO i have ordered some of this awsome looking spaghetti wire (LIME of course).
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with this stuff? I just thought it could be awsome in highlighting various components and decals on the case.
> Personally i was going to place it into the small channel on the front and top of the case.
> 
> I live in Western Australia (Wait Awhile) so dont hold your breath to see pics of this on the case anytime soon as postage from eastern states can take up to a bloody month to get here.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shepherd


*Well Sheppard.. I love that name.. Sheppard.. anyway.. Yea I do have one theme that came to me at the moment I saw those fans.. This.. for now.. More to come later....



I am terrible with Green themes but there is so much to do with that color.. Name your Price.. LOL*


----------



## afadzil21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> hay guys this is strangely fun this is some pics of my first atempt
> cheap sleaving tell me what us think


You got a Megasoma? Sorry, I couldn't help but notice. I heard those things start getting 'sticky' after a while. Any problems?


----------



## PhantomLlama

Quote:


> I wonder if you are using the same sensor. If so you might have a problem there. If it is multiple points then the power wire for the modular might not be plugged in all the way. I just find it hard to see that both Thermostats would be having similar faults.


Maybe I should have clarified. The sensors that WORK are on the Motherboard, CPU and GPU. The sensors that DON'T work are the ones that came with the fan controller on the front of the case (there are five individual sensors). I'll be checking the connections out later on.

One question. Since I am not going liquid cooling just yet (at least for the whole case, now that the H80/H100 has been mentioned), would it be better to leave the 200mm exhaust or replace it with 2 120/140mm exhausts? I'm not exactly looking for quiet, though I don't want to have a Boeing 747 here.

Oh and the rig's name, "Tempestas Armatus", is just Latin for "Storm Trooper". "Armatus" for short









Thanks guys!


----------



## kyzerjoe

Thank you all for a warm welcome, feels great to be a part of this club....


----------



## viperwolf

Here are a few pics of what i have so far. Everything is running good except for the 7970 which i had to RMA. also, i cannot take pics to save my life









The Merch









Its nothing special right now. but i tried to go for a clean look.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if you are using the same sensor. If so you might have a problem there. If it is multiple points then the power wire for the modular might not be plugged in all the way. I just find it hard to see that both Thermostats would be having similar faults.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should have clarified. The sensors that WORK are on the Motherboard, CPU and GPU. The sensors that DON'T work are the ones that came with the fan controller on the front of the case (there are five individual sensors). I'll be checking the connections out later on.
> 
> One question. Since I am not going liquid cooling just yet (at least for the whole case, now that the H80/H100 has been mentioned), would it be better to leave the 200mm exhaust or replace it with 2 120/140mm exhausts? I'm not exactly looking for quiet, though I don't want to have a Boeing 747 here.
> 
> Oh and the rig's name, "Tempestas Armatus", is just Latin for "Storm Trooper". "Armatus" for short
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!
Click to expand...

Those were the ones that I was referring to .. The copper Soldering iron looking sensors that you get with the system. If its not showing any temp and no lights then its a curcuit board problem. If you get wild looking readings it could be the Sensors have been damaged. They are so easy to damage. I went through Three on time before I learns you had to not let them touch anything and leave them in the Rubber sleeves that they come in. I thought those were supposed to be removed. I was wrong. and tapeing them into place well that came down to Luck and prayer. Both.... Good Luck.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Here are a few pics of what i have so far. Everything is running good except for the 7970 which i had to RMA. also, i cannot take pics to save my life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Merch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its nothing special right now. but i tried to go for a clean look.


*Wow.. Your Humility is showing.. I am changing your front page to this page.. Put a outside picture for us too on that same page.*


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyzerjoe*
> 
> Thank you all for a warm welcome, feels great to be a part of this club....


*Feels Great to have So Many wonderful Member's.

*


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Brother, First off; great color pick!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As well as your first attempt at sleaving you say....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think
> you've done this before!!! Either way bud, VERY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to The 'CMSTC.!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Rig sir...
> 
> 
> 
> ow crap ur right i did do plain black 24 pin oops forgot about that o.k first attempt at heat-shrink free and some color
> 
> champ!! for reminding me and jogging my memz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its evan hanging off my psu still lolz
Click to expand...

*You Can't Get any Secrets past ROGUE1266. He is Freakin Scary dude.

*

And for ROGUE'S ENTERTAINMENT here is your injection of Russian Spetzaz with Guns.


----------



## PhantomLlama

Well I feel foolish then- I took those coverings off immediately







Oh well. I'll check the connections and see if I accidentally pulled something loose.

Shortly going over to the TigerDirect store here. That place is going to be the death of me LOL


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Well I was glad to have been of service.

Wow you have a Tiger Direct Store!!! Lucky you.. That is so cool.

All we have is Best Buy.. But that's not the Same.*


----------



## PhantomLlama

Yup, it's just 10 minutes away. And I was once again unable to leave the store without buying something- bought an H60 hydro cooler. It was on sale, and I couldn't bring myself to pay nearly twice as much for the H80, despite the 10 degree difference under load. I figure if I'm not happy with its performance I'll return it and cough up the extra money.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I would start there.
> Looks great! What brand of sleeving is it? Did you use the paracord technique to do it with out heat shrink?
> 
> 
> 
> if melting and twisting at the end of the metal prong is the paracord technique then yep thats all i did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its of ebay
> 
> ebay seller: axon.modding forgot the price but its cheap
Click to expand...

Thanks I might have to give this stuff a try, a lot cheaper than MDPC and from the pics, it looks good.


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Well there is a reason that the H80 and H100 was the top of my list. They are truely awesome but the H60 will be fine with your processor. You're Good.*


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Here are a few pics of what i have so far. Everything is running good except for the 7970 which i had to RMA. also, i cannot take pics to save my life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Merch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its nothing special right now. but i tried to go for a clean look.


Very sweet Viper.


----------



## afadzil21

Yeay! My Demciflex filters and Sickleflows have arrived. Got some work tonight.


----------



## PhantomLlama

Alright! Now that I have the Armatus put back together and rebooted, I have some reports.

1) The temperature sensors were slightly detached, so I have that working again.
2) Installed the H60, I think correctly... The idle temperature on the CPU is 35/36C. System temperatures seem to have been dramatically reduced








3) "Flipped the switch" on my 6950 and I now have 1536 shaders!
4) Tweaked my wiring and cleaned it up a little bit. I'm still more utilitarian with the interior, but I think there will come a point where I do go for something aesthetically pleasing.

Here are some pics of my updates. Feedback is always appreciated









Overall look...



Close-up of the cooler...


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Here are a few pics of what i have so far. Everything is running good except for the 7970 which i had to RMA. also, i cannot take pics to save my life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Merch
> Its nothing special right now. but i tried to go for a clean look.










WOW... That is 'SWEEEET'... Great Rig Viperwolf!!!!
I think you have the 'Clean Look' down-pat!!!!







Beautiful work Sir!!!


----------



## LegendMask

Really nice Viper


----------



## ModelersBrand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gillen*
> 
> CoolerMaster 120mm Silent Green LED Fan[/URL] but the fans themselves dont give out much light. SO i have ordered some of this awesome looking spaghetti wire (LIME of course).
> Has anyone had any experience with this stuff?


I've used it on some scale models over the years.

EL Wire, EL Sheet and EL Ribbon are all basically the same, though the colors are not consistent across the three types due to manufacturing processes. EL is GREAT for its minimal profile and bendability. The Ribbon and Sheet aren't much thicker than paper, the Wire is mere millimeters!

Fact is, nothing else gives off light like this stuff does.

The downfall is their initial brightness, which can be equivalent or less than LEDs; the inverters can be fidgety, give off an audible high-pitch buzz when operating and die very easily; and EL has a 'half-life'.

That is, after dozens to hundreds of hours of operation, the brightness will, essentially, drop to about half of what it was when new, then half again and half and so on until it's just a weak glimmer of what it once was.I'm pretty sure it bottoms out at some point.

Like CCFL, the inverter pumps the voltage into the 'hundreds of' range and can be quite the shock if accidentally exposed. As to brightness, put a ccfl next to any EL product and the EL may as well not even be on.

You can pump more voltage into EL and get it very freaking bright, but that kills the lifespan. Running at, or below required voltage extends the lifespan, but at the cost of the brightness.

If you run your box 24/7, the inverter ain't gonna last long,weeks or months. And while the EL itself runs utterly cool, the inverter puts off a good amount of heat and needs cooling, such as being right in front of a case fan.

This is the best info I could find with a 10 minute search.
http://science.howstuffworks.com/electroluminescent-wire1.htm

But to get back to the good side, EL is really sweet, does what no other form of lighting can. Like all tools, it's good for some things and not good for others. It all depends on the usage.

Hope that helps.

Here's some vids I did 3 years and a month ago. I'm sure the tech has advanced some in that time. But the lifespan issue has not been solved that I've heard of.

This just shows off EL Wire





This diorama incorporates EL Wire, Ribbon and Sheet, CCFL and LEDs so the comparative brightness is very evident.


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Here are a few pics of what i have so far. Everything is running good except for the 7970 which i had to RMA. also, i cannot take pics to save my life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Merch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its nothing special right now. but i tried to go for a clean look.


man that looks sweet so clean grate work not a fan of the dcII coolers tho they remind me of overweight ( fat chicks)









cables shinny


----------



## Doomas

Looks good -


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Its nothing special right now. but i tried to go for a clean look.


I like everything but the fans, I hope Noctua will some day give in and offer a different color because they do make a great fan.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Alright! Now that I have the Armatus put back together and rebooted, I have some reports.
> 
> 1) The temperature sensors were slightly detached, so I have that working again.
> 2) Installed the H60, I think correctly... The idle temperature on the CPU is 35/36C. System temperatures seem to have been dramatically reduced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) "Flipped the switch" on my 6950 and I now have 1536 shaders!
> 4) Tweaked my wiring and cleaned it up a little bit. I'm still more utilitarian with the interior, but I think there will come a point where I do go for something aesthetically pleasing.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some pics of my updates. Feedback is always appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall look...
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of the cooler...


Clean up the wiring








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModelersBrand*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gillen*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> CoolerMaster 120mm Silent Green LED Fan[/URL] but the fans themselves dont give out much light. SO i have ordered some of this awesome looking spaghetti wire (LIME of course).
> Has anyone had any experience with this stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've used it on some scale models over the years.
> 
> EL Wire, EL Sheet and EL Ribbon are all basically the same, though the colors are not consistent across the three types due to manufacturing processes. EL is GREAT for its minimal profile and bendability. The Ribbon and Sheet aren't much thicker than paper, the Wire is mere millimeters!
> 
> Fact is, nothing else gives off light like this stuff does.
> 
> The downfall is their initial brightness, which can be equivalent or less than LEDs; the inverters can be fidgety, give off an audible high-pitch buzz when operating and die very easily; and EL has a 'half-life'.
> 
> That is, after dozens to hundreds of hours of operation, the brightness will, essentially, drop to about half of what it was when new, then half again and half and so on until it's just a weak glimmer of what it once was.I'm pretty sure it bottoms out at some point.
> 
> Like CCFL, the inverter pumps the voltage into the 'hundreds of' range and can be quite the shock if accidentally exposed. As to brightness, put a ccfl next to any EL product and the EL may as well not even be on.
> 
> You can pump more voltage into EL and get it very freaking bright, but that kills the lifespan. Running at, or below required voltage extends the lifespan, but at the cost of the brightness.
> 
> If you run your box 24/7, the inverter ain't gonna last long,weeks or months. And while the EL itself runs utterly cool, the inverter puts off a good amount of heat and needs cooling, such as being right in front of a case fan.
> 
> This is the best info I could find with a 10 minute search.
> http://science.howstuffworks.com/electroluminescent-wire1.htm
> 
> But to get back to the good side, EL is really sweet, does what no other form of lighting can. Like all tools, it's good for some things and not good for others. It all depends on the usage.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Here's some vids I did 3 years and a month ago. I'm sure the tech has advanced some in that time. But the lifespan issue has not been solved that I've heard of.
> 
> This just shows off EL Wire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This diorama incorporates EL Wire, Ribbon and Sheet, CCFL and LEDs so the comparative brightness is very evident.
Click to expand...

Great post!


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Wow.. Your Humility is showing.. I am changing your front page to this page.. Put a outside picture for us too on that same page.*


Thx man, ill get a few pics of the outside up on that page. BTW your rig is looking really good. My card is the bottle neck in my system right now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> Very sweet Viper.


I appreciate that very much, I was hoping you would like it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW... That is 'SWEEEET'... Great Rig Viperwolf!!!!
> I think you have the 'Clean Look' down-pat!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful work Sir!!!


Thank you thank you, that means alot coming from you







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegendMask*
> 
> Really nice Viper


I appreciate that very much, i wish i had your skills in designing.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> man that looks sweet so clean grate work not a fan of the dcII coolers tho they remind me of overweight ( fat chicks)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cables shinny


lol you are so right, the ASUS cards are monsters. and they require 2 x8 pin connectors. I would have paid you to make cables for me. i really like your work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomas*
> 
> Looks good -


if your talking about my rig, thank you very much
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> *I like everything but the fans*, I hope Noctua will some day give in and offer a different color because they do make a great fan.
> 
> i agree with you so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was hard installing those ugly fans in there, but jeez they are great. They are deff some of the best fans on the market. and thank you


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Here are a few pics of what i have so far. Everything is running good except for the 7970 which i had to RMA. also, i cannot take pics to save my life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Merch. Its nothing special right now. but i tried to go for a clean look.










You know for a guy that say's he's never done this before.....







You sure did a great job... Really, I can't get over it....








Beautiful work man... "Went for the clean look, huh!" Well, I really think you can teach all
of us a thing or two!!!! Really, Great Job bud!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModelersBrand*
> 
> I've used it on some scale models over the years.
> EL Wire, EL Sheet and EL Ribbon are all basically the same, though the colors are not consistent across the three types due to manufacturing processes. EL is GREAT for its minimal profile and bendability. The Ribbon and Sheet aren't much thicker than paper, the Wire is mere millimeters!
> Fact is, nothing else gives off light like this stuff does.
> The downfall is their initial brightness, which can be equivalent or less than LEDs; the inverters can be fidgety, give off an audible high-pitch buzz when operating and die very easily; and EL has a 'half-life'.
> That is, after dozens to hundreds of hours of operation, the brightness will, essentially, drop to about half of what it was when new, then half again and half and so on until it's just a weak glimmer of what it once was.I'm pretty sure it bottoms out at some point.
> Like CCFL, the inverter pumps the voltage into the 'hundreds of' range and can be quite the shock if accidentally exposed. As to brightness, put a ccfl next to any EL product and the EL may as well not even be on.
> You can pump more voltage into EL and get it very freaking bright, but that kills the lifespan. Running at, or below required voltage extends the lifespan, but at the cost of the brightness.
> If you run your box 24/7, the inverter ain't gonna last long,weeks or months. And while the EL itself runs utterly cool, the inverter puts off a good amount of heat and needs cooling, such as being right in front of a case fan.
> This is the best info I could find with a 10 minute search.
> http://science.howstuffworks.com/electroluminescent-wire1.htm
> But to get back to the good side, EL is really sweet, does what no other form of lighting can. Like all tools, it's good for some things and not good for others. It all depends on the usage.
> Hope that helps.
> Here's some vids I did 3 years and a month ago. I'm sure the tech has advanced some in that time. But the lifespan issue has not been solved that I've heard of.
> This just shows off EL Wire
> 
> 
> 
> This diorama incorporates EL Wire, Ribbon and Sheet, CCFL and LEDs so the comparative brightness is very evident.


Very nice stuff!!!


----------



## PhantomLlama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Clean up the wiring


Haha! Indeed. I have little practice with making thinks look clean as far as running wires and cables. This is the first time I've had a case that allowed for running things through the back. If you think that's bad, you should see "behind the scenes" lol! I'm considering losing the PATA optical drive which would help out immensely, but that's not set in stone yet. I'll have to look for some kind of "guide" on cleaning up.

However, I did have a thought (nothing short of a miracle for me) in class this morning. I'm wondering if I could mock up some sort of fan assembly for the lower end of the case. There's a considerable amount of empty space above the PSU since I am not using the expansion slots. Because I don't really intend on doing Crossfire 6950s, I may look at something to do down there, but then again, it doesn't seem very necessary.

As far as external themes/mods, I also decided I want to do some sort of Battlefield 3 theme. I haven't put much thought into it, but I would like to incorporate the orange streak/burst. A soldier, though cliche I think would work too. And, once again going with functionality, I'm considering installing a removable headset hanger/holder. I say removable because I don't see myself engineering a retractable piece on the backside of the case, and I really don't want to risk damaging the case or the hanger when I move the behemoth around.

Of course, if I do go with this theme I will be putting "Armatus" in an appropriate style somewhere on the side.

Just initial ideas. Keep in mind this would be the first time I've modded a case, so I need to be rather careful so I don't do something I will later regret. Any thoughts?


----------



## darkhalo86

hi guys im new to posting in thies thread but i have been reading it now and then for inspiration for my computer and it has given me some great idea's though i just wanted to say that coolermaster parts store is now selling the window side pannel i just ordered my the other day and wanted to tell anyone who might have been waiting for it to come out
i look forward to posting my finished product when my computer is finished and just wanted to say thanks for all the idea's i have gotten from you all from seeing your rigs


----------



## PhantomLlama

I don't mean to be a critic here, but holy buckets! Please, for the sake of everyone's sanity, use punctuation! The only punctuation you used was an apostrophe, and that wasn't used correctly! GAH! Sorry, just a huge pet peeve!

Hello, by the way!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Clean up the wiring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! Indeed. I have little practice with making thinks look clean as far as running wires and cables. This is the first time I've had a case that allowed for running things through the back. If you think that's bad, you should see "behind the scenes" lol! I'm considering losing the PATA optical drive which would help out immensely, but that's not set in stone yet. I'll have to look for some kind of "guide" on cleaning up.
> 
> However, I did have a thought (nothing short of a miracle for me) in class this morning. I'm wondering if I could mock up some sort of fan assembly for the lower end of the case. There's a considerable amount of empty space above the PSU since I am not using the expansion slots. Because I don't really intend on doing Crossfire 6950s, I may look at something to do down there, but then again, it doesn't seem very necessary.
> 
> As far as external themes/mods, I also decided I want to do some sort of Battlefield 3 theme. I haven't put much thought into it, but I would like to incorporate the orange streak/burst. A soldier, though cliche I think would work too. And, once again going with functionality, I'm considering installing a removable headset hanger/holder. I say removable because I don't see myself engineering a retractable piece on the backside of the case, and I really don't want to risk damaging the case or the hanger when I move the behemoth around.
> 
> Of course, if I do go with this theme I will be putting "Armatus" in an appropriate style somewhere on the side.
> 
> Just initial ideas. Keep in mind this would be the first time I've modded a case, so I need to be rather careful so I don't do something I will later regret. Any thoughts?
Click to expand...

Well I have been thinking along the same lines ... My Idea emcompasses the additon of a housing from two fans mounted on the side panel. Then, a housing or air current could be diverted to any place where you need lots of air. Or you could make a PSU Cover out of acrylic and cut a fan hole pointing upwoard, then have two fans inside on the bottom sucking air into the chamber and lett it out down the edge like a defroster on a car window or a Vent deflector that would be tube like.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkhalo86*
> 
> Hi guys. I'm new to posting in these thread, but i have been reading it now and then for inspiration. I just wanted to notify the CMSTC that Cooler Master's "Parts Store" is now selling the new windowed side panel.
> 
> I just ordered one the other day and wanted to tell anyone who might have been waiting for it that they are out.
> 
> I look forward to posting my finished product when my computer is finished. Thanks for all the idea's i have gotten from all of your Rigs.


No problem.. I am glad you informed us on the New Windowed side Panels. We here in the USA do not have access to the new Panels yet. We have to wait but thanks for the heads up..


----------



## darkhalo86

Sorry had mental breakdown 4 years before i finished school i know computers but suck at punctuation and grammar


----------



## darkhalo86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> No problem.. I am glad you informed us on the New Windowed side Panels. We here in the USA do not have access to the new Panels yet. We have to wait but thanks for the heads up..


I am having to get it shipped oversea i think they ship to the USA...


----------



## TheNr24

Hey guys, I've got an idea:

How about everyone posts a single overview picture of their cable management on the back (behind the motherboard).

I could afterwards make an imgur album of all the pics as inspiration for new members.

Then we could have a "beauty contest" with users voting once everyone has posted their pic.

The winning pic could maybe earn a spot in the first post.

If you feel like it maybe label some cables with paint.net or whatever .

New members (or those that have redone theirs) can then post a picture to contest the current number one.

*Anyone think this is a good idea?*


----------



## PhantomLlama

I'm for that mainly because it will help me out a BUNCH!


----------



## unimatrixzero

I could be against it because the back is where I hide all my UGLIES. But My Trooper's Want something then I try to do it.
*WIRE MANAGEMENT STUDY
The CMSTC UGLIES.*



1. Unimatrixzero's Rig.



2. Ub3rG33k's Rig.



3. Racerboy's Rig.



4. PhantomLlama's Rig.



SHOW US YOUR UGLIES


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkhalo86*
> 
> Sorry had mental breakdown 4 years before i finished school i know computers but suck at punctuation and grammar


*Don't worry about it. You're spelling is better than mine. My dad had a huge Heart Attack and he still goes on too. You are welcome here as long as you show Honor and Respect to each other.*


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> I could be against it because the back is where I hide all my UGLIES. But My Trooper's Want something then I try to do it.
> *WIRE MANAGEMENT STUDY
> The CMSTC UGLIES.*
> 
> 
> SHOW US YOUR UGLIES


I didn't know I posted a pic of the back side of my Scout


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> I could be against it because the back is where I hide all my UGLIES. But My Trooper's Want something then I try to do it.
> *WIRE MANAGEMENT STUDY
> The CMSTC UGLIES.*
> 
> 
> SHOW US YOUR UGLIES
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know I posted a pic of the back side of my Scout
Click to expand...

*That's Funny !!*


----------



## indyrocker

Well I am new to the forum but I figured I would hit the ground running!




Since I took those pics I have added a OCZ ZT 750w psu and a OCZ Vertex 3 120gig ssd.


----------



## Ub3rG33k

This is my cable mess still need to get more red cable extenders and replace the orange one lol


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indyrocker*
> 
> Well I am new to the forum but I figured I would hit the ground running!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I took those pics I have added a OCZ ZT 750w psu and a OCZ Vertex 3 120gig ssd.


Hit the Ground Running you did indeed. Nice build and Welcome to the Club. Nice to have you aboard.

_Oh.. And Ub3rG33k.. Thanks for the picture of your UGLIES... LOL_


----------



## Ub3rG33k

lol np man its where we hide the sins of our builds


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ub3rG33k*
> 
> lol np man its where we hide the sins of our builds


*Ain't THAT the Truth...



Word to your Motha'....*


----------



## PhantomLlama

So I spent another evening tinkering with my computer. After removing the secondary (PATA) optical drive and doing some rewiring, things look a LOT better in my case.



And here is a picture of my UGLIES... Even this doesn't look so bad anymore...



On an different note, I started working on my Battlefield 3 theme today. Unfortunately, I wasted $25 on 3M 'clear' shipping labels, thinking that these could be used. I'm embarrassed to admit that during all that time it never once occurred to me that printers (or at least mine) can't print WHITE LOL... The problems were compounded by the fact that the clear labels are not actually clear, but a see-through white. At least I have my templates saved on my computer, but it's back to the drawing board it would seem. How does one do decals??

It wasn't a total loss, however, because the first two I put on, while not what I had envisioned, don't look so bad, especially for a first attempt at something new. I personally think it looks halfway DECENT. But once I figure out how to do things properly, they are coming off. Here's a peek...



What do you all think?


----------



## afadzil21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> So I spent another evening tinkering with my computer. After removing the secondary (PATA) optical drive and doing some rewiring, things look a LOT better in my case.
> 
> And here is a picture of my UGLIES... Even this doesn't look so bad anymore...
> 
> On an different note, I started working on my Battlefield 3 theme today. Unfortunately, I wasted $25 on 3M 'clear' shipping labels, thinking that these could be used. I'm embarrassed to admit that during all that time it never once occurred to me that printers (or at least mine) can't print WHITE LOL... The problems were compounded by the fact that the clear labels are not actually clear, but a see-through white. At least I have my templates saved on my computer, but it's back to the drawing board it would seem. How does one do decals??
> It wasn't a total loss, however, because the first two I put on, while not what I had envisioned, don't look so bad, especially for a first attempt at something new. I personally think it looks halfway DECENT. But once I figure out how to do things properly, they are coming off. Here's a peek...
> 
> What do you all think?


Looks better than mine with SATA cables all over the place and the big ass D14 on top of the CPU.


----------



## _REAPER_

I am a proud owner of a CM HAF X but I lurk in this thread because you guys have alot of good ideas... makes me think about getting this case for myself


----------



## Boomstick68

My mother passed away yesterday, March 26th, at 1608. Thank you all for your support. Keep building those Troopers. boom out.


----------



## afadzil21

[quote name="Boomstick68" url="/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-club/2080#post_16819131"]My mother passed away yesterday, March 26th, at 1608. Thank you all for your support. Keep building those Troopers. boom out.[/quote] My condolences. At least she's not suffering anymore and in a better place. Be strong.


----------



## Devilguns

Sorry to hear about your loss Boomstick. I haven't been able to post as much int this thread as I would have liked either, my mom got rushed to the hospital last Thursday so I've been rushing around like crazy.


----------



## HCore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> My mother passed away yesterday, March 26th, at 1608. Thank you all for your support. Keep building those Troopers. boom out.


Said a prayer for you & your family Boomstick68.


----------



## Devilguns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Here are a few pics of what i have so far. Everything is running good except for the 7970 which i had to RMA. also, i cannot take pics to save my life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Merch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its nothing special right now. but i tried to go for a clean look.


Looks really good viper! Nice and clean.


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> My mother passed away yesterday, March 26th, at 1608. Thank you all for your support. Keep building those Troopers. boom out.


My condolences Boomstick

ill tip my glass in memory of your mother .


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> My mother passed away yesterday, March 26th, at 1608. Thank you all for your support. Keep building those Troopers. boom out.


Bud, I'm really sorry for your loss...







My prayers are with you and your family...








My condolences Boomstick...........................................

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devilguns*
> 
> Sorry to hear about your loss Boomstick. I haven't been able to post as much int this thread as I would have liked either, my mom got rushed to the hospital last Thursday so I've been rushing around like crazy.


Hope your mom is 'OK' Devilguns!!!


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> My mother passed away yesterday, March 26th, at 1608. Thank you all for your support. Keep building those Troopers. boom out.


I'm so very sorry to hear this, my condolences to the loss of your Mom.

At least she's no longer suffering and is in/at a better place probably smiling down at you and yours.

It'll take time and you'll eventually be back here with a new Trooper build, life has to go on.

Be well and strong brother.


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> My mother passed away yesterday, March 26th, at 1608. Thank you all for your support. Keep building those Troopers. boom out.


Our thoughts and pray's are with you brother


----------



## H969

Sorry to hear that Develguns, our thoughts and prays are for you


----------



## codepink

Currently using an old Cooler Master Cosmos 1000. Cooling imo kinda sucks for it. Anyone think its worth the switch? I've been lurking in this thread for a while.


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> My mother passed away yesterday, March 26th, at 1608. Thank you all for your support. Keep building those Troopers. boom out.


You have my support and condolences bro. One day we'll beat cancer. Stay strong, take care of your family.


----------



## unimatrixzero

*MOM... WE LOVE YOU.
IT HURTS SO BAD. BUT WE WILL LIVE ON*













BOOMSTICK AND DEVILGUNS, I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO SAY EXCEPT.
I FEEL YA, BRO. I FEEL YA


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *codepink*
> 
> Currently using an old Cooler Master Cosmos 1000. Cooling imo kinda sucks for it. Anyone think its worth the switch? I've been lurking in this thread for a while.


*Well of course its time to update your old Rig.. Make it a trooper and come aboard.

*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I am a proud owner of a CM HAF X but I lurk in this thread because you guys have alot of good ideas... makes me think about getting this case for myself


*You too Reaper..*


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> My mother passed away yesterday, March 26th, at 1608. Thank you all for your support. Keep building those Troopers. boom out.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devilguns*
> 
> Sorry to hear about your loss Boomstick. I haven't been able to post as much int this thread as I would have liked either, my mom got rushed to the hospital last Thursday so I've been rushing around like crazy.


This is for both of you


----------



## LegendMask

Boomstick my condolences bro and Im so sorry for your lose, I cant even imagine the feelings, I hope you and the rest your family pass through this difficult time.

Devilguns my prayers to you and I hope everything goes well.


----------



## LegendMask

Wanna share this deal if someone is interested in this club

X79 Gamer Bundle




_Credits goes to Stren_


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegendMask*
> 
> Wanna share this deal if someone is interested in this club
> 
> X79 Gamer Bundle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Credits goes to Stren_


Wow Legendmask.. That is an awesome deal.. That is the 6 core 12 thread Monster..


----------



## racerboy3801

My condolences Boomstick, I wish you all the best in getting through this difficult stage.

Here is my cable management :


----------



## darkhalo86

Well guys had My side pannel window arrive today and i gotta say it looks awsome and the shipping was quicktook 2 days on international delivery


----------



## afadzil21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkhalo86*
> 
> Well guys had My side pannel window arrive today and i gotta say it looks awsome and the shipping was quicktook 2 days on international delivery


Can't wait for the pics. Looking to get them myself, if only for the right side panel with extra space for the cables.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkhalo86*
> 
> Well guys had My side pannel window arrive today and i gotta say it looks awsome and the shipping was quicktook 2 days on international delivery


sounds great... Post soon.. I want to see.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkhalo86*
> 
> Well guys had My side pannel window arrive today and i gotta say it looks awsome and the shipping was quicktook 2 days on international delivery


----------



## Mraaz

I've posted a pic couple of pages back


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mraaz*
> 
> I've posted a pic couple of pages back


Yea. Okay.. My BAD.. I will take care of it. I thought I put you on Page one, but if I didn't I am sorry.. I will make it good.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mraaz*
> 
> Bought the CM Storm Trooper as soon as it came out together with:
> 
> *ASRock extreme 3 990fx
> 8gb Corsair Vengeance
> AMD FX-8120
> *
> _What's in the system?_
> 
> *ASRock extreme 3 990fx
> 8gb Corsair Vengeance
> AMD FX-8120
> OCZ 600 Watt PSU
> 650gb Hard Disk
> XFX 6870 GPU 1gb dual fan*
> _
> And last but not least_
> 
> *EK h30 240 ltx Complete set*
> 
> 2012-03-06 17.02.17.jpg 1403k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 2012-03-07 19.07.03.jpg 1702k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 2012-03-16 00.13.10.jpg 1349k .jpg file
> 
> 
> And today there was another package
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2012-03-23 16.50.39.jpg 1662k .jpg file
> 
> 
> So i put the leds in my system this is just for now haha working on something better but for now enjoying this nice case and machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to buy more LED's and going to do some sleeving and better cable management later on. And got a Scythe Kazemaster fan controler somewhere haha


*Yes... Absolutely I know you are here.. Thanks for being a part of our Crew.*



Wait a minute.. I made you A Leutenant and you get mad.. Waz up with that.. LOL


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Stubled upon this deal today and thought it might be appealing to the OCN community...
> 
> http://sellout.woot.com/sale/24791
> 
> - TRON Gaming Mouse Designed by Razer
> - Unique TRON Light and Sound Features
> - 5600dpi Razer Precision 3.5G Laser Sensor
> - Ambidextrous Design


I bought one.. For 25 thats great for a gaming mouse.


----------



## galbrecht71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> As far as external themes/mods, I also decided I want to do some sort of Battlefield 3 theme. I haven't put much thought into it, but I would like to incorporate the orange streak/burst. A soldier, though cliche I think would work too. And, once again going with functionality, I'm considering installing a removable headset hanger/holder. I say removable because I don't see myself engineering a retractable piece on the backside of the case, and I really don't want to risk damaging the case or the hanger when I move the behemoth around.
> Of course, if I do go with this theme I will be putting "Armatus" in an appropriate style somewhere on the side.
> Just initial ideas. Keep in mind this would be the first time I've modded a case, so I need to be rather careful so I don't do something I will later regret. Any thoughts?


*A thought that comes to mind is using some Picatinny rails and finding something to mount which would serve your purpose and fit your theme very well. Another idea would be to find and mount to your side panel a retractable anchor point. when you are transporting it you can retract it, but it may fit the theme as well.*


----------



## PhantomLlama

I hadn't thought of that before, galbrecht! Thanks for throwing that out there. I actually have some of them sitting around, granted they're from my airsoft guns.

Over Easter Break next week I'm going to be looking into figuring out some decaling methods, especially since I'll have access to my father's printer. *Sigh* Almost 26 and still leeching of my parents for stuff. I guess that's what happens when you in on an 8-year schooling track after spending 4 years prior, goofing around in college.... Anyone by chance know any quick links for this kind of thing?

After reading about the LED lighting I am also thinking about doing a little bit of Orange on the top of the case (inside the removable panel). I want to go for that light streak effect from BF3. But, as I have said things are only in the initial planning stages here. The unfortunate thing with my setup is that the right side (the innards side) is the side that faces my desk; though that does allow for more room to decal. meh...

I've also decided that I WILL be going with the H80 (maybe even the H100) afterall, now that I've been using this H60 for a few days (no major complaints, but it doesn't make as big a difference as I suppose I was expecting.. I figure I'll hang on to this, and once I've got the money, I'll put the new cooler on my CPU and the attach the H60 to my graphics card using bdr33733's method.

Oh, just so you guys know... Boomstick and Develguns: My Mass intentions for tomorrow's daily Mass will be for your mothers and families.


----------



## ModelersBrand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> ...going to be looking into figuring out some decaling methods, especially since I'll have access to my father's printer...


Search print decals on youtube and you'll come across a number of vids...

There are a couple online stores that sell decal paper for inkjets and lasers. Most likely, your local hobby shop will have a kit from Testor's. Generally, you'll need the special paper and sealer. Measure the area you need to decal, go into photoshop of similar to create your decal(s), print on the special paper, spray with the fixitive, cut to size, moisten and apply. That's the process in a nutshell. It's one modeling task I have yet to do, though I have all the supplies on hand.

Keep in mind you can't print white! There is white and clear decal paper though, so between the two, you should be able to get what you need done.


----------



## PhantomLlama

Sadly, my first priority is going to have to be replacing my motherboard. My P7P55D LE just bit the dust tonight. Actually Really depressing, because my money is all but dried up. Looks like I'm on my iPad only for a little while


----------



## afadzil21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> Sadly, my first priority is going to have to be replacing my motherboard. My P7P55D LE just bit the dust tonight. Actually Really depressing, because my money is all but dried up. Looks like I'm on my iPad only for a little while


Sorry for you man. But not to worry, Z77 boards are out now and Ivy Bridge will be out end of April. Yuo've got something to look forward to.


----------



## Leftfield2263

cant wait to paint mine and cut a fat window in it!


----------



## PhantomLlama

Except my CPU is the 1156 and I can't exactly afford a whole new upgrade.

Ugh, no sense keeping things from everyone lol since we're all troopers. So here goes...

Truth be told I am actually in seminary- I'm studying to become a Catholic priest. Hopefully that doesn't earn me some sort of bad rep, or make people think they have to be on their 'best behavior' now HA!

That's the reason I cannot work. I get a less than $200 a month and occasionally a generous donation from some groups around my diocese. That said, computer building is not exactly something I can afford. I wish the board had gone out last week before I dumped $40 into my new cooler (gift money). We'll see how things go, but it's not looking to good at the moment lol...

I do seem to have stabilized the computer in a sort of 'limp mode'. When I'm in Windows, it recognizes all 8GB of RAM but only can use 4 of it. Further, I get the BSOD and an infinite loop of rebooting when I try to OC anything over what seems to be 3.2GHz. I've looked to see if BIOS is an issue, but I've had the most recent up-to-date for some time now. I'm keeping my eyes open for an 1156 mobo for now with 4 DIMM slots and relatively similar (if not miraculously better) specs as my current one (were it actually working).

I don't mean to sound like a beggar, but if anyone sees one please let me know! I might go through gaming withdraw haha

On a related note, once I do get another mobo, I am going to have to find something fun to do with this one hehehehehe


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> I bought one.. For 25 thats great for a gaming mouse.


this would so go with my build i forgot all about the tron series


----------



## skitzab1

got some new pics for u guys on the progress of the mobotray rotation

donor case sad to see it go but its orth it







silverstone fortress ft_02






cut up and test fitted








and some pron







going to start a build log tonight if i get the time









just started it up now should have done this a bit ago

Storm Fortress "work log" silverstone ft_02 fortress (donor) coolermaster storm trooper mod W C

http://www.overclock.net/t/1236035/storm-fortress-work-log-silverstone-ft-02-fortress-donor-coolermaster-storm-trooper-mod-w-c#post_16838110


----------



## Mraaz

THX guys!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Here is a what I have done so far on the Ferrari Build.. Its not perfect but It wasn't built in Modina Italy either..


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Here is a what I have done so far on the Ferrari Build.. Its not perfect but It wasn't built in Modina Italy either..


Nice sir.

I have an upgrade going on with my rig. Pictures will go up sometime next week.


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Here is a what I have done so far on the Ferrari Build.. Its not perfect but It wasn't built in Modina Italy either..


i have never liked a car themed case before but this how could u not love this

mine will never look any ware near this eye catching

grait job this has ternd out rely nice UNI


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Here is a what I have done so far on the Ferrari Build.. Its not perfect but It wasn't built in Modina Italy either..


----------



## GoodInk

Just kidding









That thing rocks UMZ!


----------



## epsilon777

heads up.... COOLER MASTER SickleFlow 120mm silent case fans are on sale for 2.99 after MRB on newegg.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103091


----------



## galbrecht71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epsilon777*
> 
> heads up.... COOLER MASTER SickleFlow 120mm silent case fans are on sale for 2.99 after MRB on newegg.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103091


*Oh how i wish i were employed... great find tho epsilon777.*


----------



## Flisker_new

Wow, this looks rly good . I just bought used 3930k for 520$ .

And btw nice progress on your Trooper UMZ







Looks great.


----------



## PhantomLlama

NEWS:

It would seem people the cost of my next motherboard will be covered (within reason)! Praise the Lord!









So I guess my questions for you guys, given that you know the overall theme I am going with here, and given my system specs, as follows:

i5-750 (LGA 1156)
8GB Corsair XMS3 (1600MHz
2 WD 320 SATA Hard Drives (going to put these into RAID configuration over Easter break when I rebuild the system)
Sapphire 6950
and of course the Trooper case...

What board would you recommend I get for durability, performance, and "sharp looking" (though this is the least of my concerns)? I can't think that I'll be spending over $200 on it... What do you guys think?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> NEWS:
> 
> It would seem people the cost of my next motherboard will be covered (within reason)! Praise the Lord!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess my questions for you guys, given that you know the overall theme I am going with here, and given my system specs, as follows:
> 
> i5-750 (LGA 1156)
> 8GB Corsair XMS3 (1600MHz
> 2 WD 320 SATA Hard Drives (going to put these into RAID configuration over Easter break when I rebuild the system)
> Sapphire 6950
> and of course the Trooper case...
> 
> What board would you recommend I get for durability, performance, and "sharp looking" (though this is the least of my concerns)? I can't think that I'll be spending over $200 on it... What do you guys think?


Do you want to buy now or do you want to wait for the Z77 platform to come in.. ATM the 1155 with the 2600K is a Winning combination.. and I will give you my picks.

Z77.. Wait until April 30th or earlier. Could be as late as June.

*1155* ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 LGA 1155 Intel Z68 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

*2011*ASRock X79 Extreme4 LGA 2011 Intel X79 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> NEWS:
> It would seem people the cost of my next motherboard will be covered (within reason)! Praise the Lord!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess my questions for you guys, given that you know the overall theme I am going with here, and given my system specs, as follows:
> i5-750 (LGA 1156)
> 8GB Corsair XMS3 (1600MHz
> 2 WD 320 SATA Hard Drives (going to put these into RAID configuration over Easter break when I rebuild the system)
> Sapphire 6950
> and of course the Trooper case...
> What board would you recommend I get for durability, performance, and "sharp looking" (though this is the least of my concerns)? I can't think that I'll be spending over $200 on it... What do you guys think?


MSI P55-GD80 - $119 + free shipping

Direct link to board............http://msi.com/product/mb/P55-GD80.html

I've bought stuff from this guy before. Never had a problem. And it's an awesome board for your processor.


----------



## Flisker_new

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> NEWS:
> It would seem people the cost of my next motherboard will be covered (within reason)! Praise the Lord!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess my questions for you guys, given that you know the overall theme I am going with here, and given my system specs, as follows:
> i5-750 (LGA 1156)
> 8GB Corsair XMS3 (1600MHz
> 2 WD 320 SATA Hard Drives (going to put these into RAID configuration over Easter break when I rebuild the system)
> Sapphire 6950
> and of course the Trooper case...
> What board would you recommend I get for durability, performance, and "sharp looking" (though this is the least of my concerns)? I can't think that I'll be spending over $200 on it... What do you guys think?


I have ASRock Fatal1ty Professional Gen3 , highest-end for 1155 for sale if u are interested (awesome board)







-> But I am upgrading to 2011.


----------



## PhantomLlama

I would love to be able to get any of those 1155 boards, I really would. But I have an *1156* lol.. I'm not looking to jump to a new processor too. I just got off the phone with some people and they also recommend I look at ASUS or Gigabyte boards, especially since they have good warranties.

Time to go shopping!


----------



## Warfare

The board I recommended is LGA1156.


----------



## PhantomLlama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> The board I recommended is LGA1156.


Oh, I know. Just addressing others that may have missed it


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know for a guy that say's he's never done this before.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure did a great job... Really, I can't get over it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful work man... "Went for the clean look, huh!" Well, I really think you can teach all
> of us a thing or two!!!! Really, Great Job bud!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its really my first, thank you i appreciate that
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *indyrocker*
> 
> Well I am new to the forum but I figured I would hit the ground running!
> 
> Welcome Friend a
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> My mother passed away yesterday, March 26th, at 1608. Thank you all for your support. Keep building those Troopers. boom out.
> 
> 
> 
> Boomstick im going to PM you
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devilguns*
> 
> Looks really good viper! Nice and clean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you also, i really appreciate the good feed back i recieved
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> got some new pics for u guys on the progress of the mobotray rotation
> donor case sad to see it go but its orth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silverstone fortress ft_02
> 
> as always skitz, its looking good man
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Here is a what I have done so far on the Ferrari Build.. Its not perfect but It wasn't built in Modina Italy either..
> 
> Wow she is turning out to be a beauty UMZ. Great work man
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> Oh, I know. Just addressing others that may have missed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome fellow BF3 player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your tag in the game? also, alot of respect for your decision in serving. i need someone to say a few prayers for me in BF3 as i die so much lol
> 
> I researched boards for your socket and it seems gigabyte and asus where popular in the day. However go for the upper leg of these boards. especially the asus. i would go with a PRO series if you choose them. because the others(asus) had distorted reviews. the other problem i found was actually finding them in stock. maybe im looking in the wrong place, i know in 09 to 2010 they were everywhere. Now, not so much.
> the gigabyte one was very much praised even over the asus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## viperwolf

sorry for the double post, but that came out weird ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## PhantomLlama

Yes, I'm having the same problem- finding one that is. It was even recommended if I wanted to dump some extra money to go with a sabertooth. Again, not coming back with much. If I go with ASUS it'll most likely be the P7P PRO. I think that's the more expensive/better version of my MB. If I cannot find what what I'm looking for on Amazon, I'm going to have to turn to ebay -_-

My in-game tag is actually PhantomLlama. I miss playing right now. Think I can get by with running only 4GB RAM with my setting maxed, other than the deferred graphics?

I think we can ALL use more prayers







Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> I think we can ALL use more prayers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement!


I with you here sir.


----------



## PhantomLlama

Well it's official. I have a P7P55D PRO board being shipped to home, so come Monday/Tuesday my system should be up and running at full capacity!

Now I can turn my recreational time back to gaming and planning my BF3 mod. We'll see how things work with running on half memory and my core speed reduced to 3.3GHz...

**EDIT** Nope, Battlefield 3 doesn't look like it's going to work. Supposedly I am running out of memory and I'm getting error messages. Oh well, I pretty much figured that would be the case...


----------



## TheNr24

That sucks.

You sure there's no way to make battlefield run? Don't just give up man.





 (I have no idea if this is an appropriate solve, is it 100% a hardware problem or can it be fixed by settings and stuff.)


----------



## Devilguns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Here is a what I have done so far on the Ferrari Build.. Its not perfect but It wasn't built in Modina Italy either..


UMZ it's looking really cool, I really like it. You and WreckNball have taken you troopers to new levels and really show the modding potential of these cases. The CMST is such an awesome case.


----------



## PhantomLlama

I'm pretty sure it's hardware. I got some error message about not enough memory. I'll try it again shortly, but really, I'm only going to be unable to play for another 4 days. haven't played in a week, so it's not that big a deal lol

I might try using some of my flash drives for some boost but I doubt that will help much.

PhantomLlama isn't out just yet ;-)


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's hardware. I got some error message about not enough memory. I'll try it again shortly, but really, I'm only going to be unable to play for another 4 days. haven't played in a week, so it's not that big a deal lol
> I might try using some of my flash drives for some boost but I doubt that will help much.
> PhantomLlama isn't out just yet ;-)


i added you








Dont take my tags, you have enough








not many people are happy about the patch









EDIT: my new addition
CyberPower CP1500PFCLCD UPS 1500VA / 900W PFC compatible Pure sine wave


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devilguns*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Here is a what I have done so far on the Ferrari Build.. Its not perfect but It wasn't built in Modina Italy either..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UMZ it's looking really cool, I really like it. You and WreckNball have taken you troopers to new levels and really show the modding potential of these cases. The CMST is such an awesome case.
Click to expand...

*I have also seen people's reluctance to mod this case. At first I thought it was the Price of the Case. It is hard to cut into a case that you spend almost $200.oo dollars for. But I don't think that this is really the case now. I really think that the Trooper is so nice that it is really scary to cut into it. I know this feeling every time I start a new Mod. Its like. "Don't fix something that is NOT BROKEN." This case is beautiful and messing with that look is really Humbling. I understand that, I really do..

That is why ReckNBall and I have been doing Crazy things to our Cases... To give courage to those others who might want to Mod their Trooper but are too reluctant to do so. I hope that by our Trail Blazing with the Trooper case and might encourage others to take the Plunge into the Modding Craze and Make their case uniquely their own.*


----------



## PhantomLlama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *I have also seen people's reluctance to mod this case. At first I thought it was the Price of the Case. It is hard to cut into a case that you spend almost $200.oo dollars for. But I don't think that this is really the case now. I really think that the Trooper is so nice that it is really scary to cut into it. I know this feeling every time I start a new Mod. Its like. "Don't fix something that is NOT BROKEN." This case is beautiful and messing with that look is really Humbling. I understand that, I really do..
> That is why ReckNBall and I have been doing Crazy things to our Cases... To give courage to those others who might want to Mod their Trooper but are too reluctant to do so. I hope that by our Trail Blazing with the Trooper case and might encourage others to take the Plunge into the Modding Craze and Make their case uniquely their own.*


People like me! While I won't probably be going all out like this, I do have plans








Dug out one of my spare rails today to put with the things to take home tomorrow. Backing everything up tonight in case do decide to go ahead and do a full reformat while I'm home. Also time to do some homework on decaling









Also just saw how much I can do with that PRO board that's coming







I'll actually be able to do Xfire, if I go insane and decide one unlocked 6950 isn't enough.

BTW, what's wrong with the new patch for BF3?


----------



## HCore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Here is a what I have done so far on the Ferrari Build.. Its not perfect but It wasn't built in Modina Italy either..


One word for this case..........*MAGNIFIQUE*. I LOVE it.


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> People like me! While I won't probably be going all out like this, I do have plans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dug out one of my spare rails today to put with the things to take home tomorrow. Backing everything up tonight in case do decide to go ahead and do a full reformat while I'm home. Also time to do some homework on decaling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also just saw how much I can do with that PRO board that's coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll actually be able to do Xfire, if I go insane and decide one unlocked 6950 isn't enough.
> BTW, what's wrong with the new patch for BF3?


well its 1.5 gbs which downloading through Origin =1.5 years lol but that is not the issue
weapons you just have to adjust with attachments, no biggie
this is the big problem- its a pilots dream. if you thought a good pilot could rule the map with old game, they now can completely annihilate ground vehicles. tanks are like cardboard. so eng and air support will stop ground vehicles all together. it would take a dedicated squad to take air support out. if they can because distance for stingers locks are shorter. and the pilot can just drop below radar and break the lock anyway. now they fly low and fast


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HCore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Here is a what I have done so far on the Ferrari Build.. Its not perfect but It wasn't built in Modina Italy either..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One word for this case..........*MAGNIFIQUE*. I LOVE it.
Click to expand...

Wow.. Thanks..


----------



## PhantomLlama

I'm glad I'm a decent-good pilot then







hehehe

Reading up on decaling...It seems like my lettering is going to be...difficult...due to the fact that the Battlefield logo is plain type...unless....OOOO I know how to do it







wonderful. Stay tuned next week for some updates in that arena!


----------



## skitzab1

chears viperwolf for noticing im here everyday i dont say much but its always somthing

a post that size and ur the only one who evan noticed but u r a "no man left behind" sorta guy u always have somthing to say about my work u dont miss mutch

is it my posts r to big or somthing as not a single statment in the build log or are my mods just on the norm


----------



## ReckNball

Originally Posted by unimatrixzero

I have also seen people's reluctance to mod this case. At first I thought it was the Price of the Case. It is hard to cut into a case that you spend almost $200.oo dollars for. But I don't think that this is really the case now. I really think that the Trooper is so nice that it is really scary to cut into it. I know this feeling every time I start a new Mod. Its like. "Don't fix something that is NOT BROKEN." This case is beautiful and messing with that look is really Humbling. I understand that, I really do..
That is why ReckNBall and I have been doing Crazy things to our Cases... To give courage to those others who might want to Mod their Trooper but are too reluctant to do so. I hope that by our Trail Blazing with the Trooper case and might encourage others to take the Plunge into the Modding Craze and Make their case uniquely their own.

Hello Hello
Sry all I've been really busy the last month . Thx unimatrixzero and that mod is looking really tight bro. love the color . now back to the trooper i'm modding well the great people at Cooler Master sent me a new top and front to the trooper so they r both sanded and primerd up now going to order the new paint porsche silver under coat then plum crazy purple candy coat. 6 coats of the purple it should look cool . and when it comes to modding the trooper i think your right unimatrixzero its so nice looking why do anything to it. well i love the look of the case but i'm a modder and love modding more than the case lol . anywa keep up the great work on all you Troopers even if it's putting some new fans in to full chop shop modding just have fun .


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Here is a what I have done so far on the Ferrari Build.. Its not perfect but It wasn't built in Modina Italy either..










BOSS!!! She's looking good man...








Oh yeah!!! Hey 'U', Tell the old man Thank You.. Love him like a brother!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galbrecht71*
> 
> *Oh how i wish i were employed... great find tho epsilon777.*


I feel you man!!! I was out of work for a year & half before I moved to Israel... First the bank took
this,, then the bank took that.. Everything around me was growing leg's and walking!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> i added you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont take my tags, you have enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not many people are happy about the patch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: my new addition
> CyberPower CP1500PFCLCD UPS 1500VA / 900W PFC compatible Pure sine wave


SWEET!!!







I really need one of those for were I live. Power's always cutting out and knocking out all my PC's.....


----------



## Mraaz

http://nederlandsefunclan.nl/index.php/component/kunena/15-nedfunclan-game-helpdesk/29-battlefield-3-nov-22-patch-crash-fix?Itemid=0 This could fix the BF3 problem it worked for me I can now play 24/7







Don't have the time for that but still haha.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReckNball*
> 
> Originally Posted by unimatrixzero
> 
> I have also seen people's reluctance to mod this case. At first I thought it was the Price of the Case. It is hard to cut into a case that you spend almost $200.oo dollars for. But I don't think that this is really the case now. I really think that the Trooper is so nice that it is really scary to cut into it. I know this feeling every time I start a new Mod. Its like. "Don't fix something that is NOT BROKEN." This case is beautiful and messing with that look is really Humbling. I understand that, I really do..
> That is why ReckNBall and I have been doing Crazy things to our Cases... To give courage to those others who might want to Mod their Trooper but are too reluctant to do so. I hope that by our Trail Blazing with the Trooper case and might encourage others to take the Plunge into the Modding Craze and Make their case uniquely their own.
> 
> Hello Hello
> Sry all I've been really busy the last month . Thx unimatrixzero and that mod is looking really tight bro. love the color . now back to the trooper i'm modding well the great people at Cooler Master sent me a new top and front to the trooper so they r both sanded and primerd up now going to order the new paint porsche silver under coat then plum crazy purple candy coat. 6 coats of the purple it should look cool . and when it comes to modding the trooper i think your right unimatrixzero its so nice looking why do anything to it. well i love the look of the case but i'm a modder and love modding more than the case lol . anywa keep up the great work on all you Troopers even if it's putting some new fans in to full chop shop modding just have fun .


*Thanks for being a full Chop Kinda guy dude..*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Here is a what I have done so far on the Ferrari Build.. Its not perfect but It wasn't built in Modina Italy either..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOSS!!! She's looking good man...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah!!! Hey 'U', Tell the old man Thank You.. Love him like a brother!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dad says he Love's you too.. No ****..*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> i added you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont take my tags, you have enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not many people are happy about the patch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: my new addition
> CyberPower CP1500PFCLCD UPS 1500VA / 900W PFC compatible Pure sine wave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SWEET!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need one of those for were I live. Power's always cutting out and knocking out all my PC's.....
Click to expand...

*Hey I like that.. That is a sweet UPS system..*


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> I'm glad I'm a decent-good pilot then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehehe
> Reading up on decaling...It seems like my lettering is going to be...difficult...due to the fact that the Battlefield logo is plain type...unless....OOOO I know how to do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wonderful. Stay tuned next week for some updates in that arena!


LOL then ill catch a ride with you, or you can clear the air so i can do my thing on the ground
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> chears viperwolf for noticing im here everyday i dont say much but its always somthing
> a post that size and ur the only one who evan noticed but u r a "no man left behind" sorta guy u always have somthing to say about my work u dont miss mutch
> is it my posts r to big or somthing as not a single statment in the build log or are my mods just on the norm


Man im sorry , i think the post move pretty fast sometimes and things get skipped, i have noticed a few pass by. But you are not forgotten in anyway. You are the rad man









[reacknball]
Hello Hello
Sry all I've been really busy the last month . Thx unimatrixzero and that mod is looking really tight bro. love the color . now back to the trooper i'm modding well the great people at Cooler Master sent me a new top and front to the trooper so they r both sanded and primerd up now going to order the new paint porsche silver under coat then plum crazy purple candy coat. 6 coats of the purple it should look cool . and when it comes to modding the trooper i think your right unimatrixzero its so nice looking why do anything to it. well i love the look of the case but i'm a modder and love modding more than the case lol . anywa keep up the great work on all you Troopers even if it's putting some new fans in to full chop shop modding just have fun .







[/quote]

Welcome back friend, I agree that even subtle modding is still modding
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> SWEET!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need one of those for were I live. Power's always cutting out and knocking out all my PC's.....


yes i they are nice and a good investment. But pricey because of pure sinewave. i looked at the APC and CYberpower through technical and customer reviews. Both are good units but CP uses pure sinewave which is better. Also APC runns their batteries hotter which leads to deterioration faster. The CPs have longer life span and less problems. Both at 1500va, the CP is rated @ 900 watts and the APC is 865.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mraaz*
> 
> http://nederlandsefunclan.nl/index.php/component/kunena/15-nedfunclan-game-helpdesk/29-battlefield-3-nov-22-patch-crash-fix?Itemid=0 This could fix the BF3 problem it worked for me I can now play 24/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have the time for that but still haha.


I posted a page with alot of fixes a few pages back. Im not sure if it actually helped anyone though.








post 1602 http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-club/1600#post_16612095
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Hey I like that.. That is a sweet UPS system..*


I bought a kil o watt to measure the actual wattage i was using before purchasing. thank you







and for the record, even with my puter off she draws 2 watts lol
the lcd screen is really nice, it will display several features. Toggle Status Display includes: Current/Load Level, Runtime, Battery Level, AVR In Use, Battery In Use, Input Voltage, Output Voltage, Output Frequency, Overload, Wiring Fault, Silent Mode


----------



## GoodInk

I had some leftover Di-Noc laying around still, so I gave this a shot. I really like it, not just the looks but the feel of it too.


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I had some leftover Di-Noc laying around still, so I gave this a shot. I really like it, not just the looks but the feel of it too.


looks sweet









iv never tried this Di-noc i did a carbon mod a wile back but this wasn't around i just used carbon film vinal


----------



## unimatrixzero

*SAAAWEEET*


----------



## GoodInk

Thanks UMZ
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I had some leftover Di-Noc laying around still, so I gave this a shot. I really like it, not just the looks but the feel of it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iv never tried this Di-noc i did a carbon mod a wile back but this wasn't around i just used carbon film vinal
Click to expand...

This stuff is a dream to work with, any fool can make it look good.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> yes i they are nice and a good investment. But pricey because of pure sinewave. i looked at the APC and CYberpower through technical and customer reviews. Both are good units but CP uses pure sinewave which is better. Also APC runns their batteries hotter which leads to deterioration faster. The CPs have longer life span and less problems. Both at 1500va, the CP is rated @ 900 watts and the APC is 865.
> I bought a kil o watt to measure the actual wattage i was using before purchasing. thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for the record, even with my puter off she draws 2 watts lol
> the lcd screen is really nice, it will display several features. Toggle Status Display includes: Current/Load Level, Runtime, Battery Level, AVR In Use, Battery In Use, Input Voltage, Output Voltage, Output Frequency, Overload, Wiring Fault, Silent Mode


Yeah, those CYberpower units are very good. I been wanting one those for a while now...








You sure that 2 watts isn't the draw for your battery's inside the unit charging? It might just be that. A friend of mine
back in Chicago own's a CP and he also had draw on his unit. He found out it was battery charge...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I had some leftover Di-Noc laying around still, so I gave this a shot. I really like it, not just the looks but the feel of it too.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice wrapping on that mouse!!!


----------



## indyrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Thanks UMZ
> This stuff is a dream to work with, any fool can make it look good.


mnpctech did a video on how awesome that stuff is and how all you need is a heat gun and you can fix almost any screw up!


----------



## unimatrixzero

DI NOC is great and very Forgiving..



Don't Throw away your DI NOC Scraps. Save it for Months if you need to.
Then when you need it. Just use a Hair Dryer to straighten it up and shape it.
It will be as good as new.


----------



## TheNr24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Wow, you did all those yourself? Could you explain how to apply it on curved surfaces like the iPhone?


----------



## unimatrixzero

*COOLER MASTER STORM TROOPER*
Yea... Its big enough.


http://www.mnpctech.com/casemodblog/2012/02/01/raptrs-kickass-battlefield-3-pc-built-by-boddaker/


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNr24*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you did all those yourself? Could you explain how to apply it on curved surfaces like the iPhone?
Click to expand...

I didn't do these picture. I have done a few Mouse's and a Camera, computer Side Panels and the top Panels .

It's easy. You heat it with the hair dryer and pull it down over one side of the Curve. Then pull Centimeter by Centimeter over each part of the curb. If it bunches up too much the make a slit in the DI-NOC and then work the Opposite side toward the cut and over lap. Then razor over the overlap so you have two pieces come together in the exact same place. Use a fine tip Permanent Black marker to cover your surgery. You don't have to cut every time. I have only had to cut like that once. If you apply it and you don't like it, pull it back up and reapply. It is Very Forgiving.


----------



## indyrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *COOLER MASTER STORM TROOPER*
> Yea... Its big enough.
> 
> http://www.mnpctech.com/casemodblog/2012/02/01/raptrs-kickass-battlefield-3-pc-built-by-boddaker/


OH....DEAR.....GOD! I need one of those but I want it to give me a never ending supply of woodchuck hard cider.........
I Like most of it but after watching the video on that link the mini gun just is kinda meh. It would look so much better with a custom water setup and painted olive drab with some scuffs on the role bars.


----------



## GoodInk

Here is a good how too.


----------



## Gillen

G'day all.

Supprisingly the ELwire that i orderd only took a week to get here. Its only being held in by blutac atm, going to fix it on with black silicone when im happy with the placement. Also going to wire in the on/off switch for the LED's to the front header to switch the wire on/off)

I dont have a tripod atm so the dark shot is a little blury as my hand shakes.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gillen*
> 
> G'day all.
> Supprisingly the ELwire that i orderd only took a week to get here. Its only being held in by blutac atm, going to fix it on with black silicone when im happy with the placement. Also going to wire in the on/off switch for the LED's to the front header to switch the wire on/off)
> I dont have a tripod atm so the dark shot is a little blury as my hand shakes.


First: I apologize for not 'Welcoming' you the last time you posted in here..















SO 'WELCOME TO THE CMSTC'...








Second: Very, Very







bud.. LOVE,LOVE those Led's... Real like the way you took the contour lines of the case and lite them!!!!!







If I can 'Rep+ you twice for a (Great Job as well as a Great Find for effect) I would; but I can't...







So 1 will have to do...Either way sir. 'Welcome' and Great work their.. Really liking that green....







Never liked it up until now! LOL


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gillen*
> 
> G'day all.
> 
> Supprisingly the ELwire that i orderd only took a week to get here. Its only being held in by blutac atm, going to fix it on with black silicone when im happy with the placement. Also going to wire in the on/off switch for the LED's to the front header to switch the wire on/off)
> 
> I dont have a tripod atm so the dark shot is a little blury as my hand shakes.


----------



## PhantomLlama

Very, very nice rig, sir!!







Reminds me of tron...but with a different color scheme.

I just got everything set up at home. Time to double check my backups and start prepping for the motherboard transplant and total rebuild







I also have access to my father's workshop so I can do some case mods if I do decide on something. Time to start planning out some things.

... I just realized how the handle is begging to have a tactical rail mounted on top...but I wan't to keep that kind of thing functional...seems like it would be more for aesthetics. Maybe I have a small one lying about.. Sometimes, having A.D.D. can be quite a nuisance lol


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gillen*
> 
> G'day all.
> 
> Supprisingly the ELwire that i orderd only took a week to get here. Its only being held in by blutac atm, going to fix it on with black silicone when im happy with the placement. Also going to wire in the on/off switch for the LED's to the front header to switch the wire on/off)
> 
> I dont have a tripod atm so the dark shot is a little blury as my hand shakes.


*OH WOW... Please forgive me if I use the TRON metaphor but it does look like a prop from the Very Set itself. This looks soo good. Thank you for coming to our Brotherhood. Welcome sir. Welcome and thank you for doing the CMSTC Proud.*


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> First: I apologize for not 'Welcoming' you the last time you posted in here..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO 'WELCOME TO THE CMSTC'...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second: Very, Very
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bud.. LOVE,LOVE those Led's... Real like the way you took the contour lines of the case and lite them!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I can 'Rep+ you twice for a (Great Job as well as a Great Find for effect) I would; but I can't...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So 1 will have to do...Either way sir. 'Welcome' and Great work their.. Really liking that green....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never liked it up until now! LOL


i second that this looks grait welcome to the CMSTC







and Rogue1266 with a team effort we can give him the double + rep







i recon a stile white glow on the inside would mix it up a little and make the green pop


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gillen*
> 
> G'day all.
> Supprisingly the ELwire that i orderd only took a week to get here. Its only being held in by blutac atm, going to fix it on with black silicone when im happy with the placement. Also going to wire in the on/off switch for the LED's to the front header to switch the wire on/off)
> I dont have a tripod atm so the dark shot is a little blury as my hand shakes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First: I apologize for not 'Welcoming' you the last time you posted in here..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO 'WELCOME TO THE CMSTC'...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second: Very, Very
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bud.. LOVE,LOVE those Led's... Real like the way you took the contour lines of the case and lite them!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I can 'Rep+ you twice for a (Great Job as well as a Great Find for effect) I would; but I can't...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So 1 will have to do...Either way sir. 'Welcome' and Great work their.. Really liking that green....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never liked it up until now! LOL
Click to expand...

*I could not agree More.







Green is cool when it comes to this build my friend.*


----------



## Rogue1266

Ok, so this is going a little off subject but I posted it in CMSSC. I really got to post this here as well.. I just bought
a new CPU: AMD PH.II x 4 975.. Well anyway I gave this thing a little push last night and this is what I came out with having Validated.!!!
Now this proc has a default value of 3.6Ghz clocked out of the box with a 18.0 Multiplier..







I really was blown away by this!!!









'Stable'..... (first test that is)








This would have not been achieved if it wasn't for my brother "ENIGMA8750"...... 'THANK YOU BROTHER FOR ALL YOU DO'!!!


----------



## Lime

My Storm Trooper came with two cracked feet.


----------



## TonyV43

Hi Troopers,

Can I join you're club?? here's my humble rig... =)





Just sharing.....thanks....=)


----------



## vasterkill

Greetings from Greece
I wish to join in your club. Heres some photos of my trooper.



I have 2 questions too.
1.My motherboard has one 8 pin connector and one 4 pin connector.My power suply has only one 8 pin. I really wanted the extra 4pin connected too and I came up with this solution:


Does everyone know if there is any molex 4pin to 4 pin connector?
2.I wish to add 1 more 12cm fan to my trooper and I want to make sure that will be the same with 2 12cm led fans. Does everyone know which moder these fans are????
I think there are COOLERMASTER SICKLEFLOW 120MM RED LED FAN but I am noty sure. I dont want to run on different speeds because I will connect to the trooper's fan controller.


----------



## Devilguns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gillen*
> 
> G'day all.
> Supprisingly the ELwire that i orderd only took a week to get here. Its only being held in by blutac atm, going to fix it on with black silicone when im happy with the placement. Also going to wire in the on/off switch for the LED's to the front header to switch the wire on/off)
> I dont have a tripod atm so the dark shot is a little blury as my hand shakes.


That green looks awesome! Very nice job! It looks like your Trooper comes from the future, and the future looks really cool.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lime*
> 
> My Storm Trooper came with two cracked feet.


The CM Store has a new website and the old address does not forward you to it







You can try there but I don't think you'll find anything!!! Take a look at these; MNPCTECH They have some real nice replacements!!!







I mean why would you do a RMA for some feet. Just install better ones!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyV43*
> 
> Hi Troopers,
> Can I join you're club?? here's my humble rig... =)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just sharing.....thanks....=)


Well Thank's for sharing your Rig with us TonyV43.. That blue is







looking bud...








Welcome to The 'CMSTC'... By posting up some pics of your Trooper( Like you've done) & filling out our MemberShip Form ... You'll be set!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vasterkill*
> 
> Greetings from Greece
> I wish to join in your club. Heres some photos of my trooper.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 questions too.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1.My motherboard has one 8 pin connector and one 4 pin connector.My power suply has only one 8 pin. I really wanted the extra 4pin connected too and I came up with this solution:
> 
> 
> Does everyone know if there is any molex 4pin to 4 pin connector?
> 2.I wish to add 1 more 12cm fan to my trooper and I want to make sure that will be the same with 2 12cm led fans. Does everyone know which moder these fans are????
> I think there are COOLERMASTER SICKLEFLOW 120MM RED LED FAN but I am noty sure. I dont want to run on different speeds because I will connect to the trooper's fan controller.


Hey their 'vasterkill, 'WELCOME' to The CMSTC!!!! Great Club! Great people(members)
Just fill out the MemberShip Form; and your in!!! You already posted pics of your Rig!!!








As for your question's, I apologize but I'm going to have to leave your questions to the more of the technical membership.. and 'NO'; I really don't think those fans are 'Sickleflows'!!!


----------



## Raiden73

hi im new here can anybody post a picture of cm trooper removing the front panel i cant remove mine thnk you


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyV43*
> 
> Hi Troopers,
> 
> Can I join you're club?? here's my humble rig... =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just sharing.....thanks....=)


I love the blue! This case takes to all colors very well. What LED's are you using for the top panel?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raiden73*
> 
> hi im new here can anybody post a picture of cm trooper removing the front panel i cant remove mine thnk you


I'm pretty sure you have to remove the top first.


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raiden73*
> 
> hi im new here can anybody post a picture of cm trooper removing the front panel i cant remove mine thnk you


remove the top

ther are 2 screws under the top panel

right at the top front

where the front panel meats the top

unscrew and then slide the front panel up

hope this helps


----------



## Raiden73

thank you sir ill try it tomorrow morning


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Yeah, those CYberpower units are very good. I been wanting one those for a while now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure that 2 watts isn't the draw for your battery's inside the unit charging? It might just be that. A friend of mine
> back in Chicago own's a CP and he also had draw on his unit. He found out it was battery charge...
> 
> I would agree, but i think its my mobo. because it still pull the 2 watts with just the kil o watt plugged in.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gillen*
> 
> G'day all.
> Supprisingly the ELwire that i orderd only took a week to get here. Its only being held in by blutac atm, going to fix it on with black silicone when im happy with the placement. Also going to wire in the on/off switch for the LED's to the front header to switch the wire on/off)
> I dont have a tripod atm so the dark shot is a little blury as my hand shakes.
> 
> Your rig is looking great! thank you for sharing
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so this is going a little off subject but I posted it in CMSSC. I really got to post this here as well.. I just bought
> a new CPU: AMD PH.II x 4 975.. Well anyway I gave this thing a little push last night and this is what I came out with having Validated.!!!
> Now this proc has a default value of 3.6Ghz clocked out of the box with a 18.0 Multiplier..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really was blown away by this!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man that is really sweet, your rockin that AMD
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *vasterkill*
> 
> Greetings from Greece
> I wish to join in your club. Heres some photos of my trooper.
> 
> I have 2 questions too.
> 1.My motherboard has one 8 pin connector and one 4 pin connector.My power suply has only one 8 pin. I really wanted the extra 4pin connected too and I came up with this solution:
> 
> 
> Does everyone know if there is any molex 4pin to 4 pin connector?
> 2.I wish to add 1 more 12cm fan to my trooper and I want to make sure that will be the same with 2 12cm led fans. Does everyone know which moder these fans are????
> I think there are COOLERMASTER SICKLEFLOW 120MM RED LED FAN but I am noty sure. I dont want to run on different speeds because I will connect to the trooper's fan controller.
> 
> 
> 
> I found this for you, i believe its what your looking for if you want better cable management
> http://www.cpustuff.com/motherboard-12v-p4-4-pin-to-molex-4-pin-power-adapter-cable-12inch-power-p4-atx-pi.html
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> remove the top
> ther are 2 screws under the top panel
> right at the top front
> where the front panel meats the top
> unscrew and then slide the front panel up
> hope this helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you re the man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And guys, i *still* have that bf3 up for grabs. If we cannot do anything with it here, i can find a good home for it.
> 
> To the new members
> Welcome to the friendliest group of knowledgeable men in the forum world.
> 
> Im not sure why my multi quotes come stacked in boxes , sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## PhantomLlama

That blue does look good! My old cases had a lot of blue LEDs in them- so much so that it made me just get so tired of it. But, yours is quite well done and very tasteful.

Must...start...modding...

Viper, did I miss something? Are you getting rid of BF3??


----------



## Ub3rG33k

Just An Up Date On My Rig Got New Fans And Some More Cable Extenders.
Wondering If Any One Has An Idea On How To Hide The PSU Cables .


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyV43*
> 
> Hi Troopers,
> Can I join you're club?? here's my humble rig... =)
> 
> 
> Just sharing.....thanks....=)


WOW







love the color wash this has made me re look at my lighting





+ rep to u sir


----------



## unimatrixzero

*What happened.. I just woke up and found all this..

This is Phenominal Guys.. Great Posts every one .....*


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gillen*
> 
> G'day all.
> Supprisingly the ELwire that i orderd only took a week to get here. Its only being held in by blutac atm, going to fix it on with black silicone when im happy with the placement. Also going to wire in the on/off switch for the LED's to the front header to switch the wire on/off)
> I dont have a tripod atm so the dark shot is a little blury as my hand shakes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I agree.. I just Love the TRON BUILD.*
> 
> First: I apologize for not 'Welcoming' you the last time you posted in here..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO 'WELCOME TO THE CMSTC'...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second: Very, Very
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bud.. LOVE,LOVE those Led's... Real like the way you took the contour lines of the case and lite them!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I can 'Rep+ you twice for a (Great Job as well as a Great Find for effect) I would; but I can't...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So 1 will have to do...Either way sir. 'Welcome' and Great work their.. Really liking that green....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never liked it up until now! LOL
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so this is going a little off subject but I posted it in CMSSC. I really got to post this here as well.. I just bought
> a new CPU: AMD PH.II x 4 975.. Well anyway I gave this thing a little push last night and this is what I came out with having Validated.!!!
> Now this proc has a default value of 3.6Ghz clocked out of the box with a 18.0 Multiplier..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really was blown away by this!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Stable'..... (first test that is)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This would have not been achieved if it wasn't for my brother "ENIGMA8750"...... 'THANK YOU BROTHER FOR ALL YOU DO'!!!


*DAD is very Impressed with your Overclock.. When he saw it he couldn't believe it.. on air?? Wow.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lime*
> 
> My Storm Trooper came with two cracked feet.


*I found you a wonderful Resourse for new and BETTER feet.. You could complain to Cooler Master, or send the case back, but better to replace those plasic ones with METAL.*
*HEAVY METAL*






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyV43*
> 
> Hi Troopers,
> 
> Can I join you're club?? here's my humble rig... =)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just sharing.....thanks....=)




*Absolutely.. You will be added to the Ranks today.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vasterkill*
> 
> Greetings from Greece
> I wish to join in your club. Heres some photos of my trooper.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 questions too.
> 1.My motherboard has one 8 pin connector and one 4 pin connector.My power suply has only one 8 pin. I really wanted the extra 4pin connected too and I came up with this solution:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


*I love Greece.. its so Blue and White..LOL*



*1. Does anyone know if there is any molex 4pin to 4 pin connector?*

*Actually there is one on Newegg.. Here is one.*

*2. I wish to add 1 more 12cm fan to my trooper and I want to make sure that will be the same with 2 12cm led fans. Does everyone know which moder these fans are????
I think there are COOLERMASTER SICKLEFLOW 120MM RED LED FAN but I am noty sure. I dont want to run on different speeds because I will connect to the trooper's fan controller*

*Truth is .. It is really hard to get your hands on those without dealing with the company. Don't ask me why.. but.. Here is a way to take care of it. Get the Sickle flows and follow THIS advice.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raiden73*
> 
> hi im new here can anybody post a picture of cm trooper removing the front panel i cant remove mine thnk you


Please Take off the top first. There are three latches on each side. then lift the front panel UP and then OUT.


----------



## skitzab1

hay guys im stuck on PSU placment on my mod any idears would be grait its bugging me

http://www.overclock.net/t/1236035/storm-fortress-work-log-silverstone-ft-02-fortress-donor-coolermaster-storm-trooper-mod-w-c/10#post_16855520

link to the problem


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lime*
> 
> My Storm Trooper came with two cracked feet.


mine did too, i got them replaced by cooler master, they sent me 4 I only needed 2 so I can ship them to ya if you want. OR you can request new ones on cooler master's page and it took 3 weeks to get mine.


----------



## Devilguns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyV43*
> 
> Hi Troopers,
> Can I join you're club?? here's my humble rig... =)
> 
> 
> Just sharing.....thanks....=)


The blue looks really good too. The sleeved cables are a nice touch as well.


----------



## justinwebb

those blue LED's look eerily similar to what I did


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> those blue LED's look eerily similar to what I did


*yea.. it does have that Color Wash too..*


----------



## unimatrixzero

How to Join..
POST A PICTURE OF YOUR STORM TROOPER AND

FILL OUT THE FORM FOR MEMBERSHIP
AND YOU ARE DONE.
STAY HONORABLE AND STRONG.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ub3rG33k*
> 
> Just An Up Date On My Rig Got New Fans And Some More Cable Extenders.
> Wondering If Any One Has An Idea On How To Hide The PSU Cables .


Make a PSU cover like so


And reroute some of the wires


----------



## LegendMask

Back to posting on daily bases guys









I have been checking this club everyday but didnt post in here for a while.

so many to quote however Im just gonna say you guys are ROCKING THIS CLUB!!

UMZ I saw your project and its awesome thank you so much for doing that









GoodInk that PSU Cover idea is WOW! !









for the rest of you guys seriously


----------



## Gillen

Thanks for the feedback guys









Im going to do a window mod later on when i get the time, not too sure what im going to do yet in terms of lighting in there. What contrasts good with green? Yellow? hehe could have the 'Boxing Kangaroo" Trooper.


----------



## PhantomLlama

Sad day! I spent a considerable amount of time today getting my decals ready to print...only to find that my inkjet is broken -_- What horrible luck lately..

Now I need to find somewhere to print these things tomorrow.


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gillen*
> 
> Thanks for the feedback guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im going to do a window mod later on when i get the time, not too sure what im going to do yet in terms of lighting in there. What contrasts good with green? Yellow? hehe could have the 'Boxing Kangaroo" Trooper.


aussie! aussie! aussie!


----------



## kungfuslug

Hi Guys and gals, Im kungfuslug and ive just started taking up a very keen interest in case modding.

Ive took some insperation from some of you designs and started to come up with a few my self which i will be adding every now and again.
here is my first attempt and it not a lot but its a start, please let me know what you think.

So i started with the front panel and removed the grills and cut some cardboard to fit and covered the cardboard in 3M di-noc.























































This modding lark is really fun, next im making a cover to over the power supply and all the way acroos to HHD bay and up and over the DVD bay with two 120mm Fan to compliment it

Thanks for looking, Kungfu out


----------



## sizercam

Bugger that, Go the Mad Max theme instead! "Coming from another Aussie looking forward to a Trooper Case"


----------



## kzin

Hi all, I have just finished modding my Trooper, I call it the "Extended Trooper" here is a pic of it with the case sides on



I wanted it to look as stock as possible. so whats changed you say?

Here I have the E-ATX motherboard sitting in place.



I have added about 45mm at the back of the case by moveing the whole back and mother board tray. I have made some extra parts for the case.







Here they all are after powder coating.



The bit with the oval holes is to bridge the gap between the motherboard and the drive bays

The main thing I had trouble with was the extra standoffs were required right at the edge of the original mother board tray, this ment that it was very difficult to drill accurately, hence the reason that only one of them lined up enough to accept a screw.




But here it is all setup. just a bit pissed the Max Revo main power cable is not long enough to go up the back of the MB


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzin*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, I have just finished modding my Trooper, I call it the "Extended Trooper" here is a pic of it with the case sides on
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted it to look as stock as possible. so whats changed you say?
> 
> Here I have the E-ATX motherboard sitting in place.
> 
> 
> 
> I have added about 45mm at the back of the case by moveing the whole back and mother board tray. I have made some extra parts for the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they all are after powder coating.
> 
> 
> 
> The bit with the oval holes is to bridge the gap between the motherboard and the drive bays
> 
> The main thing I had trouble with was the extra standoffs were required right at the edge of the original mother board tray, this ment that it was very difficult to drill accurately, hence the reason that only one of them lined up enough to accept a screw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But here it is all setup. just a bit pissed the Max Revo main power cable is not long enough to go up the back of the MB


Just amazing! I had to do a double take on this one


----------



## TonyV43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> The CM Store has a new website and the old address does not forward you to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can try there but I don't think you'll find anything!!! Take a look at these; MNPCTECH They have some real nice replacements!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean why would you do a RMA for some feet. Just install better ones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Thank's for sharing your Rig with us TonyV43.. That blue is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking bud...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to The 'CMSTC'... By posting up some pics of your Trooper( Like you've done) & filling out our MemberShip Form ... You'll be set!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey their 'vasterkill, 'WELCOME' to The CMSTC!!!! Great Club! Great people(members)
> Just fill out the MemberShip Form; and your in!!! You already posted pics of your Rig!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for your question's, I apologize but I'm going to have to leave your questions to the more of the technical membership.. and 'NO'; I really don't think those fans are 'Sickleflows'!!!


@Rogue1266. Many thanks for your appreciation... Cheers..


----------



## TonyV43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> WOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the color wash this has made me re look at my lighting
> 
> 
> + rep to u sir


@skitzab1....Many thanks Sir...


----------



## TonyV43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *DAD is very Impressed with your Overclock.. When he saw it he couldn't believe it.. on air?? Wow.*
> *I found you a wonderful Resourse for new and BETTER feet.. You could complain to Cooler Master, or send the case back, but better to replace those plasic ones with METAL.*
> *HEAVY METAL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Absolutely.. You will be added to the Ranks today.*
> *I love Greece.. its so Blue and White..LOL*
> 
> *1. Does anyone know if there is any molex 4pin to 4 pin connector?*
> *Actually there is one on Newegg.. Here is one.*
> *2. I wish to add 1 more 12cm fan to my trooper and I want to make sure that will be the same with 2 12cm led fans. Does everyone know which moder these fans are????
> I think there are COOLERMASTER SICKLEFLOW 120MM RED LED FAN but I am noty sure. I dont want to run on different speeds because I will connect to the trooper's fan controller*
> *Truth is .. It is really hard to get your hands on those without dealing with the company. Don't ask me why.. but.. Here is a way to take care of it. Get the Sickle flows and follow THIS advice.*
> Please Take off the top first. There are three latches on each side. then lift the front panel UP and then OUT.


@Unimatrixzero... Im very grateful to be here..


----------



## Gillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sizercam*
> 
> Bugger that, Go the Mad Max theme instead! "Coming from another Aussie looking forward to a Trooper Case"


care to post link to said Mad Max theme? I cant remember much green in those movies....


----------



## TonyV43




----------



## Devilguns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzin*
> 
> Hi all, I have just finished modding my Trooper, I call it the "Extended Trooper" here is a pic of it with the case sides on
> 
> I wanted it to look as stock as possible. so whats changed you say?
> Here I have the E-ATX motherboard sitting in place.
> 
> I have added about 45mm at the back of the case by moveing the whole back and mother board tray. I have made some extra parts for the case.
> 
> 
> 
> Here they all are after powder coating.
> 
> The bit with the oval holes is to bridge the gap between the motherboard and the drive bays
> The main thing I had trouble with was the extra standoffs were required right at the edge of the original mother board tray, this ment that it was very difficult to drill accurately, hence the reason that only one of them lined up enough to accept a screw.
> 
> 
> But here it is all setup. just a bit pissed the Max Revo main power cable is not long enough to go up the back of the MB


Dang, you have your self a CMSST! A Super Storm Trooper! Very cool mod.


----------



## PhantomLlama

We've done it- we have exhausted the allotted room given in our cases and started expanding. To be honest, we're I not moving the case around frequently, I would use my old case to make a power plant extension. As it is, I still need to maintain mobility.

Awesome cases.


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzin*
> 
> Hi all, I have just finished modding my Trooper, I call it the "Extended Trooper" here is a pic of it with the case sides on
> 
> I wanted it to look as stock as possible. so whats changed you say?
> Here I have the E-ATX motherboard sitting in place.
> 
> I have added about 45mm at the back of the case by moveing the whole back and mother board tray. I have made some extra parts for the case.
> 
> 
> 
> Here they all are after powder coating.
> 
> The bit with the oval holes is to bridge the gap between the motherboard and the drive bays
> The main thing I had trouble with was the extra standoffs were required right at the edge of the original mother board tray, this ment that it was very difficult to drill accurately, hence the reason that only one of them lined up enough to accept a screw.
> 
> 
> But here it is all setup. just a bit pissed the Max Revo main power cable is not long enough to go up the back of the MB










the amount of different modding that is being done to this case is insane its like a traffic jam to what mod is coming next

your mod looks grate


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzin*
> 
> Hi all, I have just finished modding my Trooper, I call it the "Extended Trooper" here is a pic of it with the case sides on
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted it to look as stock as possible. so whats changed you say?
> Here I have the E-ATX motherboard sitting in place.
> 
> I have added about 45mm at the back of the case by moveing the whole back and mother board tray. I have made some extra parts for the case.
> 
> 
> 
> Here they all are after powder coating.
> 
> The bit with the oval holes is to bridge the gap between the motherboard and the drive bays
> The main thing I had trouble with was the extra standoffs were required right at the edge of the original mother board tray, this ment that it was very difficult to drill accurately, hence the reason that only one of them lined up enough to accept a screw.
> 
> 
> But here it is all setup. just a bit pissed the Max Revo main power cable is not long enough to go up the back of the MB










'Kzin, I'd like to 'WELCOME YOU' to the 'CMSTC'!!!








Also I'd like to mention along with everyone else, ( Rightfully So!!!)... What a Great Mod Sir....







Innovation at it's finest.
As one of our outstanding members 'Devilguns' has stated,(( perfect , by the way!!!))







That is a VERY







Mod! Rep+ to you sir...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devilguns*
> 
> Dang, you have your self a CMSST! A Super Storm Trooper! Very cool mod.










Agreed......... Right!!!!! "SUPER STORM TROOPER"

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyV43*
> 
> @Rogue1266. Many thanks for your appreciation... Cheers..










You Bet!!!!!........









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the amount of different modding that is being done to this case is insane its like a traffic jam to what mod is coming next
> your mod looks great


Isn't it GREAT!!!!!!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> Sad day! I spent a considerable amount of time today getting my decals ready to print...only to find that my inkjet is broken -_- What horrible luck lately..
> 
> Now I need to find somewhere to print these things tomorrow.


*This is easy.. Take you work on a thumb drive to a sign shop that does vinyl wrapping.. you can get your stickers done better than you could yourself for cheap*.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kungfuslug*
> 
> Hi Guys and gals, Im kungfuslug and ive just started taking up a very keen interest in case modding.
> 
> Ive took some insperation from some of you designs and started to come up with a few my self which i will be adding every now and again.
> here is my first attempt and it not a lot but its a start, please let me know what you think.
> 
> So i started with the front panel and removed the grills and cut some cardboard to fit and covered the cardboard in 3M di-noc.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This modding lark is really fun, next im making a cover to over the power supply and all the way acroos to HHD bay and up and over the DVD bay with two 120mm Fan to compliment it
> 
> Thanks for looking, Kungfu out


*Great Idea on putting the DI NOC behind the Grilling.. Nice mod !!!*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sizercam*
> 
> Bugger that, Go the Mad Max theme instead! "Coming from another Aussie looking forward to a Trooper Case"


*Wow that movie inspired alot of Nightmare scenes in my dreams.. If you did the Black leather cover over the panels and do some Mad Max painting on it it would look pretty Sick*.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzin*
> 
> Hi all, I have just finished modding my Trooper, I call it the "Extended Trooper" here is a pic of it with the case sides on
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted it to look as stock as possible. so whats changed you say?
> 
> Here I have the E-ATX motherboard sitting in place.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have added about 45mm at the back of the case by moveing the whole back and mother board tray. I have made some extra parts for the case.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they all are after powder coating.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bit with the oval holes is to bridge the gap between the motherboard and the drive bays
> 
> The main thing I had trouble with was the extra standoffs were required right at the edge of the original mother board tray, this ment that it was very difficult to drill accurately, hence the reason that only one of them lined up enough to accept a screw.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But here it is all setup. just a bit pissed the Max Revo main power cable is not long enough to go up the back of the MB


*That is ONE BIG BOARD SUPER TROOPER. Thanks for being a part of our Crue...*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gillen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sizercam*
> 
> Bugger that, Go the Mad Max theme instead! "Coming from another Aussie looking forward to a Trooper Case"
> 
> 
> 
> care to post link to said Mad Max theme? I cant remember much green in those movies....
Click to expand...

*There was quite alot of green in that Helichopper Pilots Teeth*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyV43*


*NICE PIC TonyV43.. Love it.. Welcome to Jungle..*


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Some Mad Max Concepts to concider.*













*Some Lamborogini Concepts to concider*


----------



## Mraaz

Is it possible to attach a ssd to the 5.25 bay panel on the side with ductape?


----------



## PhantomLlama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mraaz*
> 
> Is it possible to attach a ssd to the 5.25 bay panel on the side with ductape?


Possible? Yes.

Necessarily a good idea? I'll leave that one to someone else to decide. lol


----------



## Ub3rG33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Make a PSU cover like so
> 
> And reroute some of the wires


Ty So Much For the Advice Will Have To Give It A Try


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mraaz*
> 
> Is it possible to attach a ssd to the 5.25 bay panel on the side with ductape?


Sure.. You can also put them on the back of your Motherboard tray.. Use really good duct tape. The 3M Tape of the Gods is the best.

Scotch Clear Mounting Tape #4010


----------



## indyrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Sure.. You can also put them on the back of your Motherboard tray.. Use really good duct tape. The 3M Tape of the Gods is the best.
> Scotch Clear Mounting Tape #4010


Or for a less permanent solution get some velco that way you can remove it without to much hassle.


----------



## PhantomLlama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indyrocker*
> 
> Or for a less permanent solution get some velco that way you can remove it without to much hassle.


Even better yet: Get some of that 3M plastic teeth 'velcro'. I've had really good luck using that stuff in various projects


----------



## unimatrixzero

Yea Me too.. Adhesive Velcro is Great.


----------



## GoodInk

*You are all invited to join us in celebrating our 25,000th post!*


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> 
> *You are all invited to join us in celebrating our 25,000th post!*


*Wow What a great Milestone and tribute. Thanks for Honoring Dad in that. He loved it.*


----------



## Mraaz

Oke thx








this is my first rig so i need to learn a lot of things


----------



## kzin

Thanks for the feedback Guys. I actually Got the Trooper thinking it wood fit my board. then decided it was too cool to take it back.

for those that are interested the Board is a Supermicro H8DA8-2 , with 2 Opteron 2389 CPUs.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzin*
> 
> Thanks for the feedback Guys. I actually Got the Trooper thinking it wood fit my board. then decided it was too cool to take it back.
> 
> for those that are interested the Board is a Supermicro H8DA8-2 , with 2 Opteron 2389 CPUs.


That is one of the Most AMAZING Mods I have ever seen on a case before.. Now for the Question we are all afraid to ask.... What are you going to do for the Side Panels to fit. I have some ideas but I wont share with you on that. I want to see what you will do. Again.. Great MOD.. Really Great.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> 
> *You are all invited to join us in celebrating our 25,000th post!*
> 
> 
> 
> *Wow What a great Milestone and tribute. Thanks for Honoring Dad in that. He loved it.*
Click to expand...

He set the tone of the club and it still lives on to this day and it will live on to the end if I have anything to say about it. Just like the way you have set the tone in this club and may this club have the same success the CMSSC has endured over the years!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kzin*
> 
> Thanks for the feedback Guys. I actually Got the Trooper thinking it wood fit my board. then decided it was too cool to take it back.
> 
> for those that are interested the Board is a Supermicro H8DA8-2 , with 2 Opteron 2389 CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> That is one of the Most AMAZING Mods I have ever seen on a case before.. Now for the Question we are all afraid to ask.... What are you going to do for the Side Panels to fit. I have some ideas but I wont share with you on that. I want to see what you will do. Again.. Great MOD.. Really Great.
Click to expand...

I have a couple ideas too, but I really don't think they are good ones unless you have very good metal working skills. I would love too see how this will be addressed too.


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzin*
> 
> Thanks for the feedback Guys. I actually Got the Trooper thinking it wood fit my board. then decided it was too cool to take it back.
> for those that are interested the Board is a Supermicro H8DA8-2 , with 2 Opteron 2389 CPUs.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> That is one of the Most AMAZING Mods I have ever seen on a case before.. Now for the Question we are all afraid to ask.... What are you going to do for the Side Panels to fit. I have some ideas but I wont share with you on that. I want to see what you will do. Again.. Great MOD.. Really Great.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> He set the tone of the club and it still lives on to this day and it will live on to the end if I have anything to say about it. Just like the way you have set the tone in this club and may this club have the same success the CMSSC has endured over the years!
> I have a couple ideas too, but I really don't think they are good ones unless you have very good metal working skills. I would love too see how this will be addressed too.


hay guys this mod made me smile

in my mind its the .storm.trooper.XL. or super trooper will be interesting to see how the side panel ends up

id say pop rivet a strip of sheet metal the size of the extension than hing the original side panel off the strip









and maybe a locker latch for laughs


----------



## THC Butterz

Heres mine, havent had the opertunity to clip the zipties yet, but here it is... my only complaint is that all 4 feet broke durring setup


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> Heres mine, havent had the opertunity to clip the zipties yet, but here it is... my only complaint is that all 4 feet broke durring setup


*Welcome THC Butterz*


----------



## unimatrixzero

_On the panel situation...._

Here is what I would do.. First I would cut the 90 degree angle off of the panel. The back part that you fasten to the back of the computer back. Then I put a Rubber Trim or some kind of trim on that. Then I would Add a piece of black metal with a Permanant cover on the back end where the XL extention is. Then put side on and let the cover overlap the permanent extention Panel cover in the back.


----------



## PhantomLlama

IT'S ALIVE!!! Got the new motherboard in today and am reformatting the computer as we speak. Man I hate this part...


----------



## kzin

Well... if you look at these two pictures again you will see the extensions I have made For the side panels. these are bolted on to the rear of the side panels. the sides fit on in the normal way and there are holes at the back of the extensions for the normal retaining screws. I did have to reduce the 140mm fan at the back to a 120mm to allow the front side to slide past in to position though.


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzin*
> 
> Well... if you look at these two pictures again you will see the extensions I have made For the side panels. these are bolted on to the rear of the side panels. the sides fit on in the normal way and there are holes at the back of the extensions for the normal retaining screws. I did have to reduce the 140mm fan at the back to a 120mm to allow the front side to slide past in to position though.


that works well i just like doors

like this build is bob808 MKG Cosmos II case mod link : http://www.overclock.net/t/1212455/mkg-cosmos-ii-case-mod


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzin*
> 
> Well... if you look at these two pictures again you will see the extensions I have made For the side panels. these are bolted on to the rear of the side panels. the sides fit on in the normal way and there are holes at the back of the extensions for the normal retaining screws. I did have to reduce the 140mm fan at the back to a 120mm to allow the front side to slide past in to position though.


Very Nice detailed work!!!








Thanks for showing your skills....+REPS


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzin*
> 
> Well... if you look at these two pictures again you will see the extensions I have made For the side panels. these are bolted on to the rear of the side panels. the sides fit on in the normal way and there are holes at the back of the extensions for the normal retaining screws. I did have to reduce the 140mm fan at the back to a 120mm to allow the front side to slide past in to position though.


Ohh.. that is super Smart.. Will you be bondo ing your seam between the two pieces or leaving it..... Bondo would probably crack though.. Bad Idea.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kzin*
> 
> Well... if you look at these two pictures again you will see the extensions I have made For the side panels. these are bolted on to the rear of the side panels. the sides fit on in the normal way and there are holes at the back of the extensions for the normal retaining screws. I did have to reduce the 140mm fan at the back to a 120mm to allow the front side to slide past in to position though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that works well i just like doors
> 
> like this build is bob808 MKG Cosmos II case mod link : http://www.overclock.net/t/1212455/mkg-cosmos-ii-case-mod
Click to expand...

This is the Prettiest Cosmos Mod that I have seen Yet. Awesome guys.. Great work.


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> This is the Prettiest Cosmos Mod that I have seen Yet. Awesome guys.. Great work.


the work he has put into it is amazing i check out almost every update


----------



## Mraaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> the work he has put into it is amazing i check out almost every update


Yes that's true, iI really like the work he's been doing on that case haha







But I still think that the CM Stormtrooper is the best value/money case. But if I could choose a case for free, I guess it would be the silverstone tj-11


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Commander's Brief.*

*Subject*. Cracking feet on our new CM Storm Troopers Cases. Case Feet Cracking
*Objective.* To find an officially CMSTC Sanctioned Replacement for the Obviously flawed feet that come on the CM Storm Trooper..

*Solution.* I have decided to have us Vote on Three currently Manufactured feet and have a CMSTC Official Replacement for our Cracking Feet. Feet are the most important part for any soldier. The Army spends as much time on treating the feet as cleaning your Weapon. So lets make an intelligent Decision here.

*Here are the New Feet Alternatives.*


*Product Details:*

*CLASSIC BILLET ALUMINUM WITH RUBBER INSERTS $29.99 + SHIPPING*

Premium case mod product from MNPCTech! A set of 4 billet machined aluminum case feet with dual grovved sides.

*Features:*

•Made in the USA by Mnpctech.
•Protect your desktop.
•3/4" thick hard rubber helps prevent vibration.
•Requires 1/4" mounting hole.

*Specifications:*

•Base Diameter = 1- 3/4"
•Height = 7/8"

*Includes:*

•4, billet machined aluminum covers,
•4, thick rubber feet,
•4, stainless steel nuts & bolts



*CLASSIC RUBBER FEET $9.99 + SHIPPING*

*Product Details:*

*Another quality product from MNPCTech! BEEFY RUBBER CASE FEET for almost any chassis. Protect your pc chassis and your desktop with these industrial looking and quality made rubber case feet..*

*Features:*

•3/4" thick hard rubber helps prevent vibration.
•Requires 1/4" mounting hole
•Includes bolts washers and rubber case feet
•Set of 4





*Elegant Anodized Aluminum Covered Case Feet (4/pkg) - Shiny Silver $6.95 + SHIPPING*


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Commader's Brief.*
> *Subject*. Cracking feet on our new CM Storm Troopers Cases. Case Feet Cracking
> *Objective.* To find an officially CMSTC Sanctioned Replacement for the Obviously flawed feet that come on the CM Storm Trooper..
> *Solution.* I have decided to have us Vote on Three currently Manufactured feet and have a CMSTC Official Replacement for our Cracking Feet. Feet are the most important part for any soldier. The Army spends as much time on treating the feet as cleaning your Weapon. So lets make an intelligent Decision here.
> *Here are the New Feet Alternatives.*
> 
> *Product Details:*
> *CLASSIC BILLET ALUMINUM WITH RUBBER INSERTS*
> Premium case mod product from MNPCTech! A set of 4 billet machined aluminum case feet with dual grovved sides.
> *Features:*
> 
> •Made in the USA by Mnpctech.
> •Protect your desktop.
> •3/4" thick hard rubber helps prevent vibration.
> •Requires 1/4" mounting hole.
> *Specifications:*
> 
> •Base Diameter = 1- 3/4"
> •Height = 7/8"
> *Includes:*
> 
> •4, billet machined aluminum covers,
> •4, thick rubber feet,
> •4, stainless steel nuts & bolts


I already have a set. Bought them 2 years ago. Very beefy sir. And $30.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Commader's Brief.*
> *Subject*. Cracking feet on our new CM Storm Troopers Cases. Case Feet Cracking
> *Objective.* To find an officially CMSTC Sanctioned Replacement for the Obviously flawed feet that come on the CM Storm Trooper..
> *Solution.* I have decided to have us Vote on Three currently Manufactured feet and have a CMSTC Official Replacement for our Cracking Feet. Feet are the most important part for any soldier. The Army spends as much time on treating the feet as cleaning your Weapon. So lets make an intelligent Decision here.
> *Here are the New Feet Alternatives.*
> 
> *Product Details:*
> *CLASSIC BILLET ALUMINUM WITH RUBBER INSERTS*
> Premium case mod product from MNPCTech! A set of 4 billet machined aluminum case feet with dual grovved sides.
> *Features:*
> 
> •Made in the USA by Mnpctech.
> •Protect your desktop.
> •3/4" thick hard rubber helps prevent vibration.
> •Requires 1/4" mounting hole.
> *Specifications:*
> 
> •Base Diameter = 1- 3/4"
> •Height = 7/8"
> *Includes:*
> 
> •4, billet machined aluminum covers,
> •4, thick rubber feet,
> •4, stainless steel nuts & bolts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already have a set. Bought them 2 years ago. Very beefy sir. And $30.
Click to expand...

I Like these too. But I want to put some more up to give more options.. But these are my favorite for the CMST.. I think it fits and raise the box alittle too.. Bonus.


----------



## Warfare

They went perfect with my Rocketfish tower from a few years back. I still have it too, never modded. Couldn't bring myself to mod or part with it. So it's just a reminder that I don't mod stuff. That's why I like our Trooper so much, it does the job without doing a thing.

Edit: "Huh?" to myself over that last statement. I think somebody needs a power nap. Or a translator. Or just maybe you guys know what I mean.


----------



## unimatrixzero

If you guys have other alternatives we should concider .. Please bring them to our attention.. Thank you.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> They went perfect with my Rocketfish tower from a few years back. I still have it too, never modded. Couldn't bring myself to mod or part with it. So it's just a reminder that I don't mod stuff. That's why I like our Trooper so much, it does the job without doing a thing.
> Edit: "Huh?" to myself over that last statement. I think somebody needs a power nap. Or a translator. Or just maybe you guys know what I mean.










LOL!!!!!!







WAAAAHHHHOOOOOO















Ok, all kidding aside.........







Your Right!


----------



## PhantomLlama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> They went perfect with my Rocketfish tower from a few years back. I still have it too, never modded. Couldn't bring myself to mod or part with it. So it's just a reminder that I don't mod stuff. That's why I like our Trooper so much, it does the job without doing a thing.
> Edit: "Huh?" to myself over that last statement. I think somebody needs a power nap. Or a translator. Or just maybe you guys know what I mean.


Nope- it made sense to me.

I'm having a hard time with mine- modding it I mean- other than prepping for decaling. I've been fiddling around with putting some tactical rails on it, but other than that and some LEDs, I've got nothing..

OH! Is there a way to piggy back a second power supply? I have a spare 650 back at school and am looking for a way I could possibly use that instead of getting a new, bigger one (if I do decide to run Xfired 6950s). This may actually immobilize my system (utterly kill mobility) but I'm just curious...


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> If you guys have other alternatives we should concider .. Please bring them to our attention.. Thank you.


http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=130_133&page=1&sort=5a

Performance-PCS.com always has good choices. ^^^^^^^^^^^Check out the link^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> Nope- it made sense to me.
> I'm having a hard time with mine- modding it I mean- other than prepping for decaling. I've been fiddling around with putting some tactical rails on it, but other than that and some LEDs, I've got nothing..
> OH! Is there a way to piggy back a second power supply? I have a spare 650 back at school and am looking for a way I could possibly use that instead of getting a new, bigger one (if I do decide to run Xfired 6950s). This may actually immobilize my system (utterly kill mobility) but I'm just curious...


http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5681047&CatId=1078

VisionTek 450W Dedicated Graphics Power Supply - 5.25" Bay Size


----------



## unimatrixzero

These Lian Li Case feet Look really good too and they are only $9.99 + Shipping


----------



## unimatrixzero

I had dual PSU's when I first started.. I think those 5 1/4 Supplimental PSU's are a very good alternative but getting a 850 Watt would be the best solution. 850 or 1000.. I know that sounds like overkill but my system pulles about 785 Watts.. I have a Corsair HX 1000 and I like it.. But the Rosewill and the OCZ are very good cheaper alternatives.


----------



## unimatrixzero




----------



## PhantomLlama

Only thing is, I just bought the 700W Modular I have now fairly recently. Remember, I have very little money and am trying to salvage as much as I can lol

How did you run dual PSUs? Two full PSUs? Can they run anything without being plugged into a motherboard? I guess there's a reason to keep my old one around. Sorry, for coming across as a bit ill-informed. I'm just venturing into a new realm of 'modding' here.

**EDIT** Nevermind, I decided to stop being lazy and find some how-tos. Reading through it now


----------



## PhantomLlama

Oh good heavens, nevermind! I'm not running the risk of killing both of them! lol I'll just save up for a 5.25 bay or a new one lol

Actually, Newegg sells that same unit for $34.99 (though it's refurbished). Might be better worth it there.

...Is the Newegg wattage calculator accurate? Or does it over-compensate? When setting up a rig with dual 6950s, Newegg tells me I should have 800+ power supply. But using the Antec PSU calculator, it says something more along the lines of 650...


----------



## Mraaz

Personally i think that 20dollars is enough for case feet but mine are still in one piece. Going to Euro disney in a couple of hours so will be gone for a certain amount of time. Gogo troopers:thumb:


----------



## PhantomLlama

Safe journeys, sir!


----------



## TonyV43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Commader's Brief.*
> *Subject*. Cracking feet on our new CM Storm Troopers Cases. Case Feet Cracking
> *Objective.* To find an officially CMSTC Sanctioned Replacement for the Obviously flawed feet that come on the CM Storm Trooper..
> *Solution.* I have decided to have us Vote on Three currently Manufactured feet and have a CMSTC Official Replacement for our Cracking Feet. Feet are the most important part for any soldier. The Army spends as much time on treating the feet as cleaning your Weapon. So lets make an intelligent Decision here.
> *Here are the New Feet Alternatives.*
> 
> 
> *Product Details:*
> *CLASSIC BILLET ALUMINUM WITH RUBBER INSERTS $29.99 + SHIPPING*
> Premium case mod product from MNPCTech! A set of 4 billet machined aluminum case feet with dual grovved sides.
> *Features:*
> 
> •Made in the USA by Mnpctech.
> •Protect your desktop.
> •3/4" thick hard rubber helps prevent vibration.
> •Requires 1/4" mounting hole.
> *Specifications:*
> 
> •Base Diameter = 1- 3/4"
> •Height = 7/8"
> *Includes:*
> 
> •4, billet machined aluminum covers,
> •4, thick rubber feet,
> •4, stainless steel nuts & bolts
> 
> *CLASSIC RUBBER FEET $9.99 + SHIPPING*
> *Product Details:*
> *Another quality product from MNPCTech! BEEFY RUBBER CASE FEET for almost any chassis. Protect your pc chassis and your desktop with these industrial looking and quality made rubber case feet..*
> 
> *Features:*
> 
> •3/4" thick hard rubber helps prevent vibration.
> •Requires 1/4" mounting hole
> •Includes bolts washers and rubber case feet
> •Set of 4
> 
> 
> *Elegant Anodized Aluminum Covered Case Feet (4/pkg) - Shiny Silver $6.95 + SHIPPING*


This could be a very nice replacement. one of the feet on my case is cracked and dented upon shipment...







+ rep to you Sir..


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> These Lian Li Case feet Look really good too and they are only $9.99 + Shipping


I have those on my case







One thing about them is they will leave a black skid marks if you slide you PC on your desk


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I have those on my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing about them is they will leave a black skid marks if you slide you PC on your desk


on my pa-77 i pulled that little rubber bit off and replaced it with felt slides well cleans the desk and don't mark the desk ether


----------



## GoodInk

Good idea


----------



## Bill Owen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Commader's Brief.*
> *Subject*. Cracking feet on our new CM Storm Troopers Cases. Case Feet Cracking
> *Objective.* To find an officially CMSTC Sanctioned Replacement for the Obviously flawed feet that come on the CM Storm Trooper..
> *Solution.* I have decided to have us Vote on Three currently Manufactured feet and have a CMSTC Official Replacement for our Cracking Feet. Feet are the most important part for any soldier. The Army spends as much time on treating the feet as cleaning your Weapon. So lets make an intelligent Decision here.
> *Here are the New Feet Alternatives.*
> 
> 
> *Product Details:*
> *CLASSIC BILLET ALUMINUM WITH RUBBER INSERTS $29.99 + SHIPPING*
> Premium case mod product from MNPCTech! A set of 4 billet machined aluminum case feet with dual grovved sides.
> *Features:*
> 
> •Made in the USA by Mnpctech.
> •Protect your desktop.
> •3/4" thick hard rubber helps prevent vibration.
> •Requires 1/4" mounting hole.
> *Specifications:*
> 
> •Base Diameter = 1- 3/4"
> •Height = 7/8"
> *Includes:*
> 
> •4, billet machined aluminum covers,
> •4, thick rubber feet,
> •4, stainless steel nuts & bolts
> 
> *CLASSIC RUBBER FEET $9.99 + SHIPPING*
> *Product Details:*
> *Another quality product from MNPCTech! BEEFY RUBBER CASE FEET for almost any chassis. Protect your pc chassis and your desktop with these industrial looking and quality made rubber case feet..*
> 
> *Features:*
> 
> •3/4" thick hard rubber helps prevent vibration.
> •Requires 1/4" mounting hole
> •Includes bolts washers and rubber case feet
> •Set of 4
> 
> 
> *Elegant Anodized Aluminum Covered Case Feet (4/pkg) - Shiny Silver $6.95 + SHIPPING*


To help with your decision in choosing Mnpctech's grooved aluminum case feet, which we make ourselves in our little workshop, I will toss in something free with your order









Just PM me, if you decide to.


----------



## GoodInk

Got a package from newegg today. I'm hoping this will breath some new life in to it.

The Corsair Accelerator 60GB SSD cache drive.









It comes with a nice brushed aluminum adapter










The install was easy, just mount the drive and install the software then restart. First thing I did was test it with HD Tune, I wasn't very happy at first but it kept getting better and better. I did six runs total.

This is 2 WD Black 1TB's in RAID 0


The First run with the SSD, needless to say I was scared after this.


Run 2, looking better still not great


Run 3 more of the same


Run 4


Run 5


Run 6, looks pretty much just like run 5 so I called it good. I wasn't sure if I liked what I was seeing.


So seeing the drop in it speeds I thought I better run something different to see whats going on. Knowing I was getting this drive I downloaded AS SSD and ran it before installing the SSD. Man this thing takes ages to run on a HDD.

HDD's only


With the SSD


This is now showing I'm taking a hit in my write speeds but getting a big bump in my reads. 4k's are up through the roof.

Now for a little real world use, I fired up Paint Shop Pro X4 and it took 15 second to open. Then closed it and tried again, 3 SECONDS!








So far using it I can tell programs open faster but I'm not seeing increased speeds from the inside the programs. So time will tell if it was worth the money. So far I'm liking it, now a boot time test from when the Windows boot logo to the log on screen Before the SSD it was 38 seconds, now it's at 19 seconds







Once in Windows, its just ready to go, no waiting for everything to load, I'm happy so far


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bill Owen*
> 
> To help with your decision in choosing Mnpctech's grooved aluminum case feet, which we make ourselves in our little workshop, I will toss in something free with your order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just PM me, if you decide to.


Thanks for dropping in on our thread Bill. Did you see the Ferrari mod?


----------



## Zan30

Wonder what this is for ?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bill Owen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Commader's Brief.*
> *Subject*. Cracking feet on our new CM Storm Troopers Cases. Case Feet Cracking
> *Objective.* To find an officially CMSTC Sanctioned Replacement for the Obviously flawed feet that come on the CM Storm Trooper..
> *Solution.* I have decided to have us Vote on Three currently Manufactured feet and have a CMSTC Official Replacement for our Cracking Feet. Feet are the most important part for any soldier. The Army spends as much time on treating the feet as cleaning your Weapon. So lets make an intelligent Decision here.
> *Here are the New Feet Alternatives.*
> 
> 
> *Product Details:*
> *CLASSIC BILLET ALUMINUM WITH RUBBER INSERTS $29.99 + SHIPPING*
> Premium case mod product from MNPCTech! A set of 4 billet machined aluminum case feet with dual grovved sides.
> *Features:*
> 
> •Made in the USA by Mnpctech.
> •Protect your desktop.
> •3/4" thick hard rubber helps prevent vibration.
> •Requires 1/4" mounting hole.
> *Specifications:*
> 
> •Base Diameter = 1- 3/4"
> •Height = 7/8"
> *Includes:*
> 
> •4, billet machined aluminum covers,
> •4, thick rubber feet,
> •4, stainless steel nuts & bolts
> 
> *CLASSIC RUBBER FEET $9.99 + SHIPPING*
> *Product Details:*
> *Another quality product from MNPCTech! BEEFY RUBBER CASE FEET for almost any chassis. Protect your pc chassis and your desktop with these industrial looking and quality made rubber case feet..*
> 
> *Features:*
> 
> •3/4" thick hard rubber helps prevent vibration.
> •Requires 1/4" mounting hole
> •Includes bolts washers and rubber case feet
> •Set of 4
> 
> 
> *Elegant Anodized Aluminum Covered Case Feet (4/pkg) - Shiny Silver $6.95 + SHIPPING*
> 
> 
> 
> _To help with your decision in choosing Mnpctech's grooved aluminum case feet, which we make ourselves in our little workshop, I will toss in something free with your order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just PM me, if you decide to_.
Click to expand...

It goes with out saying that The CMSTC needs a podiatrist in the Family. That is why I am adding Bill Owen to our List of Members. Also I would also like to Make MNPCTECH The Officially Sanctioned case replacement feet for the CMSTC.. If anyone disagrees PM me and I will take your comment into concideration.. But with out futher ado....



Welcome Bill Owen and MNPCTECH to the CMSTC. I Welcome him here anytime. Thanks Dr. Bill MNPC


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zan30*
> 
> Wonder what this is for ?


Well Zan... I think it would be a new offical Trooper Window panel Sir.. I think it is for replaceing your old side panel... But don't hold me to it..


----------



## Zan30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Well Zan... I think it would be a new offical Trooper Window panel Sir.. I think it is for replaceing your old side panel... But don't hold me to it..


Your Right sir it fits just nice


----------



## justinwebb

spelled sanctioned wrong in the pic above


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> spelled sanctioned wrong in the pic above


Thanks Justin.. I appreciate the Oversight.


----------



## Warfare

And Commander............ Sir


----------



## unimatrixzero

I WOULD LIKE TO EXPRESS A WARM WELCOME TO OUR NEWEST DR. of COMPUTER CASE PODIATRY...

DR. BILL OWEN OF MNPCTECH AS OUR NEW CASE FOOT DOCTOR FOR THE COOLER MASTER STORM TROOPER CLUB.



CONTACT
OFFICE



*Product Details:*

*CLASSIC BILLET ALUMINUM WITH RUBBER INSERTS $29.99 + SHIPPING*

Premium case mod product from MNPCTech! A set of 4 billet machined aluminum case feet with dual grovved sides.

*Features:*

•Made in the USA by Mnpctech.
•Protect your desktop.
•3/4" thick hard rubber helps prevent vibration.
•Requires 1/4" mounting hole.

*Specifications:*

•Base Diameter = 1- 3/4"
•Height = 7/8"

*Includes:*

•4, billet machined aluminum covers,
•4, thick rubber feet,
•4, stainless steel nuts & bolts



*CLASSIC RUBBER FEET $9.99 + SHIPPING*

*Product Details:*

*Another quality product from MNPCTech! BEEFY RUBBER CASE FEET for almost any chassis. Protect your pc chassis and your desktop with these industrial looking and quality made rubber case feet..*

*Features:*

•3/4" thick hard rubber helps prevent vibration.
•Requires 1/4" mounting hole
•Includes bolts washers and rubber case feet
•Set of 4


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> spelled sanctioned wrong in the pic above


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> And Commander............ Sir


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Commander's Brief.*
> 
> *Subject*. Cracking feet on our new CM Storm Troopers Cases. Case Feet Cracking
> *Objective.* To find an officially CMSTC Sanctioned Replacement for the Obviously flawed feet that come on the CM Storm Trooper..
> 
> *Solution.* I have decided to have us Vote on Three currently Manufactured feet and have a CMSTC Official Replacement for our Cracking Feet. Feet are the most important part for any soldier. The Army spends as much time on treating the feet as cleaning your Weapon. So lets make an intelligent Decision here.
> 
> *Here are the New Feet Alternatives.*
> 
> 
> *Product Details:*
> 
> *CLASSIC BILLET ALUMINUM WITH RUBBER INSERTS $29.99 + SHIPPING*
> 
> Premium case mod product from MNPCTech! A set of 4 billet machined aluminum case feet with dual grovved sides.
> 
> *Features:*
> 
> •Made in the USA by Mnpctech.
> •Protect your desktop.
> •3/4" thick hard rubber helps prevent vibration.
> •Requires 1/4" mounting hole.
> 
> *Specifications:*
> 
> •Base Diameter = 1- 3/4"
> •Height = 7/8"
> 
> *Includes:*
> 
> •4, billet machined aluminum covers,
> •4, thick rubber feet,
> •4, stainless steel nuts & bolts
> 
> 
> 
> *CLASSIC RUBBER FEET $9.99 + SHIPPING*
> 
> *Product Details:*
> 
> *Another quality product from MNPCTech! BEEFY RUBBER CASE FEET for almost any chassis. Protect your pc chassis and your desktop with these industrial looking and quality made rubber case feet..*
> 
> *Features:*
> 
> •3/4" thick hard rubber helps prevent vibration.
> •Requires 1/4" mounting hole
> •Includes bolts washers and rubber case feet
> •Set of 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Elegant Anodized Aluminum Covered Case Feet (4/pkg) - Shiny Silver $6.95 + SHIPPING*


Thanks Warfare.. I fixed that one too.. LOL


----------



## zerocoolzmax

can you guys tell me what size tube you r using for this build with the 360 rad in the cm storm trooper?
as i have ordered a 360 rad with a XSPC X2O 750 Dual 5.25 Bay Reservoir Pump.
now im going to try to make this all fit but , not wanting a masive tube to make things too difficult to install.


----------



## ReckNball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Well Zan... I think it would be a new offical Trooper Window panel Sir.. I think it is for replaceing your old side panel... But don't hold me to it..


hey i have a set of the same panels they are nice but i still cut mine up . but hold on to them i just heard that they will not be selling this door any more because the CM Storm striker case will be coming out soon and they well use this stile door for that case . thats y if you look at the mesh on the new doors its cheep compared to the mesh on the front and the top of the Trooper case . but i like them better that the stock doors THX UMZ


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocoolzmax*
> 
> can you guys tell me what size tube you r using for this build with the 360 rad in the cm storm trooper?
> as i have ordered a 360 rad with a XSPC X2O 750 Dual 5.25 Bay Reservoir Pump.
> now im going to try to make this all fit but , not wanting a masive tube to make things too difficult to install.


Go with 7/16" ID the kit comes with 1/2" barbs, with the smaller tubing it will make a very tight fit and you won't have to use clamps or zip ties to hold the hose on.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReckNball*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Well Zan... I think it would be a new offical Trooper Window panel Sir.. I think it is for replaceing your old side panel... But don't hold me to it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey i have a set of the same panels they are nice but i still cut mine up . but hold on to them i just heard that they will not be selling this door any more because the CM Storm striker case will be coming out soon and they well use this stile door for that case . thats y if you look at the mesh on the new doors its cheep compared to the mesh on the front and the top of the Trooper case . but i like them better that the stock doors THX UMZ
Click to expand...

I know you would go Crazy with these Panels and you did.. Love the Purple Haze....


----------



## unimatrixzero

THE CMSTC FERRARI BUILD

Designed by LegendMask
Builder UMZ


----------



## JuiceyNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zan30*
> 
> Wonder what this is for ?


Hey guys, I'm new here. (I will join and post my trooper when I'm home from work)

I'm from Australia and I was wondering where I could buy this side window panel?

I have been looking absoloutely everywhere and cannot find anywhere that ships to Australia









Cheers in advance. look forward to joining the club when I get home =D (prepare to see epic amounts of blue LEDS)


----------



## PhantomLlama

I'm waiting to see a person that uses more power with case LEDs than they do for the computer itself HAHA! Oh dear.

I'm holding off on my decaling until I get back to school. I've wasted too much time getting my computer back up and running -_- The good news is that I finally have it stabilized and am going to push it back up to 4GHz.

Now to start browsing for orange LEDs!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> I'm waiting to see a person that uses more power with case LEDs than they do for the computer itself HAHA! Oh dear.
> 
> I'm holding off on my decaling until I get back to school. I've wasted too much time getting my computer back up and running -_- The good news is that I finally have it stabilized and am going to push it back up to 4GHz.
> 
> Now to start browsing for orange LEDs!


How does this look?


----------



## Gillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuiceyNinja*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm new here. (I will join and post my trooper when I'm home from work)
> I'm from Australia and I was wondering where I could buy this side window panel?
> I have been looking absoloutely everywhere and cannot find anywhere that ships to Australia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers in advance. look forward to joining the club when I get home =D (prepare to see epic amounts of blue LEDS)


I too would like to raise this issue, why does no one ship to the land Down Under? Im perfectly willing to cut my case up and put my own windows in, but the extra ~20mm that you gain in width with the new pannels is much wanted.


----------



## PhantomLlama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> How does this look?


I saw that. It's not dark enough. HOWEVER, I did just stumble across this gem:
http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/case_accessories/sleeved_led_kit_-_orange

This is EXACTLY what I'm going for. Perfect for simulating that Battlefield orange burst







And rather cheap, all things considered!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuiceyNinja*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zan30*
> 
> Wonder what this is for ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I'm new here. (I will join and post my trooper when I'm home from work)
> 
> I'm from Australia and I was wondering where I could buy this side window panel?
> 
> I have been looking absoloutely everywhere and cannot find anywhere that ships to Australia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers in advance. look forward to joining the club when I get home =D (prepare to see epic amounts of blue LEDS)
Click to expand...

Really Looking forward to you Joining the Crew.. We love new members.. And we Love blue..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> I'm waiting to see a person that uses more power with case LEDs than they do for the computer itself HAHA! Oh dear.
> 
> I'm holding off on my decaling until I get back to school. I've wasted too much time getting my computer back up and running -_- The good news is that I finally have it stabilized and am going to push it back up to 4GHz.
> 
> Now to start browsing for orange LEDs!
> 
> 
> 
> *Orange is hard.. Look for the red ones that have an orange glow..*
> 
> How does this look?
Click to expand...

*Kinda Yellow but on Red it would look orange.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gillen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JuiceyNinja*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm new here. (I will join and post my trooper when I'm home from work)
> I'm from Australia and I was wondering where I could buy this side window panel?
> I have been looking absoloutely everywhere and cannot find anywhere that ships to Australia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers in advance. look forward to joining the club when I get home =D (prepare to see epic amounts of blue LEDS)
> 
> 
> 
> I too would like to raise this issue, why does no one ship to the land Down Under? Im perfectly willing to cut my case up and put my own windows in, but the extra ~20mm that you gain in width with the new pannels is much wanted.
Click to expand...

*That Case Panel is off and on.. I have seen more in Europe than the States.. Down Under should be next.. But Hurry.. it is about to become the new Panel for the upcoming new Case from Cooler Master.*


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> How does this look?
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that. It's not dark enough. HOWEVER, I did just stumble across this gem:
> http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/case_accessories/sleeved_led_kit_-_orange
> 
> This is EXACTLY what I'm going for. Perfect for simulating that Battlefield orange burst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And rather cheap, all things considered!
Click to expand...

*That Looks Great !!!!*


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> THE CMSTC FERRARI BUILD
> Designed by LegendMask & Unimatrixzero.
> Builder UMZ


The New Ferrari Build is now 95 percent complete.


----------



## PhantomLlama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *That Looks Great !!!!*


Yup! Nope, definitely getting it. Probably next week, though.


----------



## JuiceyNinja

Yeah that's the inside of my rig, I still need to buy another blue LED fan for the back









Thats a zoomed out view of how all the LED's look









This is the bottom cold cathode. The cables are really messy around it and look bad







how can i hide this?

A little button that I mounted in one removable panels







it powers the cold cathodes on or off.

This is the side cold cathode. again heaps of messy cables for the hard drives and dvd drives, any ideas on hiding them?

This is where my SSD sits, I really don't like it there as it looks messy and out of place. any suggestions as to where to move it to?

This is what the inside looks like with the cold cathodes turned off









So yeah! if you guys could help me with hiding my cables that would be really appreciated!
This is the first computer I have ever owned/worked on so it has been a really fun learning process.

Things I plan to do to this rig;
Add a corsair h80 cpu cooler.
Add more blue LED's
Buy the window side panel (if i ever find one :S)
Do a mod to make my cold cathodes sound re-active









So yeah, advice would be really appreciated guys as I am a modding noob


----------



## HCore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> The New Ferrari Build is now 95 percent complete.


*AWESOME!* The top side picture is now my Desktop Wallpaper


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HCore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> The New Ferrari Build is now 95 percent complete.
> 
> 
> 
> *AWESOME!* The top side picture is now my Desktop Wallpaper
Click to expand...

*Wow.. That is such an Honor Sir.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuiceyNinja*
> 
> 
> Yeah that's the inside of my rig, I still need to buy another blue LED fan for the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a zoomed out view of how all the LED's look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the bottom cold cathode. The cables are really messy around it and look bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how can i hide this?
> 
> A little button that I mounted in one removable panels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it powers the cold cathodes on or off.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the side cold cathode. again heaps of messy cables for the hard drives and dvd drives, any ideas on hiding them?
> 
> This is where my SSD sits, I really don't like it there as it looks messy and out of place. any suggestions as to where to move it to?
> 
> This is what the inside looks like with the cold cathodes turned off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah! if you guys could help me with hiding my cables that would be really appreciated!
> This is the first computer I have ever owned/worked on so it has been a really fun learning process.
> 
> Things I plan to do to this rig;
> Add a corsair h80 cpu cooler.
> Add more blue LED's
> Buy the window side panel (if i ever find one :S)
> Do a mod to make my cold cathodes sound re-active
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah, advice would be really appreciated guys as I am a modding noob


*Nice JuicyNinja.. I am so looking out for more pictures soon.. Ohh if you check your Auto Part places there they should sell 12 Volt LED lighting strips that are super bright and don't use as much Amperage as the Tubes do.. Just sayin...*


----------



## leozack

Hi guys, can you please help me out? I would wait for the transparent left panel Trooper (to replace my HAF 912+) but It's not clear if it will also come with the new *right* side panel. Does anybody know definite specifications?

Thank you all in advance!
Ivan


----------



## TheNr24

WHOA DUDE, your Ferrari Trooper is looking HOT!









Have you showed this to a Ferrari spokesman? Serious question! If not, PLEASE send them an email!

You can contact them at [email protected] or [email protected]!


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> THE CMSTC FERRARI BUILD
> Designed by LegendMask & Unimatrixzero.
> Builder UMZ


Awesome.


----------



## H969

Omg that Ferrari build is so Awesome!!!











I have seen a lot of builds and this is one of the BEST I have ever seen!!!











Awesome Detail...Nice work my friend









You have taken your skills into a new realm!!!

+REPS


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> THE CMSTC FERRARI BUILD
> Designed by LegendMask
> Builder UMZ


VERY nice sir.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Thanks Guys.. That means alot to me.. I am so proud to have such great friends and brothers.


----------



## PhantomLlama

Who are you, again?









Naw, I love the case man. Not exactly something I'd want, but it looks amazing. I just haven't said anything, cause I really don't have anything to say that hasn't been said lol


----------



## unimatrixzero

Well I have always wanted a Ferrari.. So I built the next best thing..


----------



## galbrecht71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> How does this look?
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that. It's not dark enough. HOWEVER, I did just stumble across this gem:
> http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/case_accessories/sleeved_led_kit_-_orange
> 
> This is EXACTLY what I'm going for. Perfect for simulating that Battlefield orange burst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And rather cheap, all things considered!
Click to expand...

*one thing to keep in mind is the interior of the case shown is not black so it will show darker, how would that "yellow" one look against a black chassis?

Nice build ultimate, like the colors on it*


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNr24*
> 
> WHOA DUDE, your Ferrari Trooper is looking HOT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you showed this to a Ferrari spokesman? Serious question! If not, PLEASE send them an email!
> 
> You can contact them at [email protected] or [email protected]!


They may say they want $50,000 fore using their trade mark, then make one them selves , lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galbrecht71*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> How does this look?
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that. It's not dark enough. HOWEVER, I did just stumble across this gem:
> http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/case_accessories/sleeved_led_kit_-_orange
> 
> This is EXACTLY what I'm going for. Perfect for simulating that Battlefield orange burst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And rather cheap, all things considered!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *one thing to keep in mind is the interior of the case shown is not black so it will show darker, how would that "yellow" one look against a black chassis?
> 
> Nice build ultimate, like the colors on it*
Click to expand...

I can find out. My Scout is sitting empty right now, I'll post a pic tonight if I don't fall a sleep first.


----------



## Ub3rG33k

Some More UpDates To The Rig



SadFace For The Green In the Cooler Mount



Hope You Guys Like More To Come


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ub3rG33k*
> 
> Some More UpDates To The Rig
> 
> 
> 
> SadFace For The Green In the Cooler Mount
> 
> 
> 
> Hope You Guys Like More To Come


Ohh.. I want a good camera.. This is such a good set of shots.. Very nice.. What Camera are you using.


----------



## PhantomLlama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galbrecht71*
> 
> *one thing to keep in mind is the interior of the case shown is not black so it will show darker, how would that "yellow" one look against a black chassis?
> Nice build ultimate, like the colors on it*


I hadn't thought about that. But since it's so cheap, I may test it out. I'm looking to get a glow from inside but on the outside of the case...

I don't think I made much sense there lol


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Ohh.. I want a good camera.. This is such a good set of shots.. Very nice.. What Camera are you using.


Samsung GT-I9100 Just a phone if you want a nice camera get a DSLR


----------



## Klimaxx

Hey guys remember me ?

I had a problem at pages 19x









And, thanks to you and the AWESOME tutorial of unimatrixzero I resolved all issues !

In fact, my rad didn't touched my proc so the mobo putted itself in "security mod"







(and I used the wrong cable for front pannel power ...)

It was a long ago but I was very busy ... Anyway, now pics !











Can I be in ? ^^


----------



## neroneuk

Hi all, is anyone been able to fit a second PSU on this case?? Any picture you can post if this is the case and some recommendations?? I can see that on the bottom right of the case, opposite the other PSU, once the tool case is removed, there is a good space for the job with some minor modifications.
Thank You in advance,Alex


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> THE CMSTC FERRARI BUILD
> Designed by LegendMask
> Builder UMZ
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This is just beautiful 'U'!!!! Great, Great work...








Man, the standard is really getting up there.... Then is it 'Official'??? Is this The (Official) CMSTC chassis!!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReckNball*
> 
> hey i have a set of the same panels they are nice but i still cut mine up . but hold on to them i just heard that they will not be selling this door any more because the CM Storm striker case will be coming out soon and they well use this stile door for that case . thats y if you look at the mesh on the new doors its cheep compared to the mesh on the front and the top of the Trooper case . but i like them better that the stock doors THX UMZ










This 'Rig is just so 'GRAPE'!!!!!







I mean 'GREAT!!!! LOL


----------



## Ub3rG33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Ohh.. I want a good camera.. This is such a good set of shots.. Very nice.. What Camera are you using.


Yea Its A Galaxy S 2 Smart phone with the light box app and Thank you for the complement


----------



## ReckNball

Some pics of the Sleeving going into the Trooper Build


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Ohh.. I want a good camera.. This is such a good set of shots.. Very nice.. What Camera are you using.
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung GT-I9100 Just a phone if you want a nice camera get a DSLR
Click to expand...

*Wow.. I can't believe a smart phone too that fantastically clear shot. it is amazing.. It makes me want to throw my camera in the waist can.. but you are right Justin.. I do need a DSLR.. I just haven't been able to afford one. If you have any idea's on a model to start on I would love to get it from you.. Thanks Man.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klimaxx*
> 
> Hey guys remember me ?
> 
> I had a problem at pages 19x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, thanks to you and the AWESOME tutorial of unimatrixzero I resolved all issues !
> 
> In fact, my rad didn't touched my proc so the mobo putted itself in "security mod"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and I used the wrong cable for front pannel power ...)
> 
> It was a long ago but I was very busy ... Anyway, now pics !
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I be in ? ^^




*Yes you can be in.... and Thank you for the Kudos..*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ub3rG33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Ohh.. I want a good camera.. This is such a good set of shots.. Very nice.. What Camera are you using.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea Its A Galaxy S 2 Smart phone with the light box app and Thank you for the complement
Click to expand...

*I am so Pissed that you got that from a Phone Cam.. That Light box App is the Kill.*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReckNball*
> 
> Some pics of the Sleeving going into the Trooper Build


*Love the Purple Strands. Awesomely Grapeolishious.*


----------



## unimatrixzero

ALEX
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neroneuk*
> 
> Hi all, is anyone been able to fit a second PSU on this case?? Any picture you can post if this is the case and some recommendations??
> I can see that on the bottom right of the case, opposite the other PSU, once the tool case is removed, there is a good space for the job with some minor modifications.
> 
> Thank You in advance,Alex


*The short answer is Yes.. There is room for two PSU's..*

*Parts that you will need for this project.*

*1. Activation Wire to second PSU.. $14.99 + Shipping*
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/5637/cpa-167/Lian_Li_Dual_Power_Supply_Adapter_Cable.html


*2. Then you will need 2 of these..$ 11.99 X 2 = $23.00 + shipping*
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=29976


*3. And an AC 120V Splitter to feed both PSUs.*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812120651

*Tripp Lite Model P006-006-2 6 ft. AC Power Splitter Cable NEMA 5-15P 2x IEC-320-C13 $7.99 + Shipping.*

This will put you in the $60.00 Dollar Range.. It would be my Suggestion to buy this. 99.99

*Rosewill Xtreme Series RX850-S-B 850W Continuous @40°C ,80 PLUS Certified, ATX12V v2.2 & EPS12V v2.91,
SLI Ready CrossFire Ready, Active PFC "Compatible with Core i7, i5" Power Supply*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182072


----------



## unimatrixzero




----------



## unimatrixzero

*BEFORE Ferrari*





*AFTER Ferrari*.


----------



## neroneuk

Hi unimatrtixzero, thank you for all the info.


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *BEFORE Ferrari*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER Ferrari*.


wow that looks super evil haha love the look of this, makes my old 9800 GT look like a 10 speed bicycle









and on the DSLR i am a big nikon fan I would start off with a 3100 or 3000 and a good lens or 2, as I can use any camera body but the glass is the most important part. Well that and learning proper settings and such.


----------



## neroneuk




----------



## neroneuk

Hi all,
about the fitting of a dual PSU. It was a very simple modification and to me looks like that the space was originally build for this purpose instead of the silly toolbox, lol. It does slide beautifully inside without any obstructions at all. On the back if you can see it, I have fitted a 9cm fan, also for the purpose of stopping the PSU moving back even so stays nearly tight inside his location and a 12cm. fan instead can be fitted but after drilling new holes. Will eventually be finished after I decide if to buy a new motherboard for a second pc. Back PSU will also be the same, an antec 750w gamer non modular series (18cm.x15cm.) same as the front one (already in hand). Cabling mess is not a problem as I can see plenty space where to hide it in a clean manner. Modular will ofcourse help. Front as you can see, there is a space of 4cm. left for the power cable and if I want to put the original cover back I will need to fit an angled plug. I found one and this is now perfect.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neroneuk*
> 
> Hi unimatrtixzero, thank you for all the info.


*You are most Welcome NeroneuK. It is my pleasure to be of Service. Welcome to the Crew...*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *BEFORE Ferrari*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER Ferrari*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow that looks super evil haha love the look of this, makes my old 9800 GT look like a 10 speed bicycle
Click to expand...

*I can remember when the 9800 GTX's were way out of my price range.. My Pair of 3870's were the Kill then.. Those were the days.. BF2 and Crysis 1*
Quote:


> and on the DSLR i am a big nikon fan I would start off with a 3100 or 3000 and a good lens or 2, as I can use any camera body but the glass is the most important part. Well that and learning proper settings and such.


*I am going to Research this particular set up.. I desprately need a new Camera that does the Job and my little Canon is not fitting the Bill.. But I have to live with it for now.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neroneuk*


*Wow what a concept. I would see how hard it would be to put the Modders Mesh or Venting material inside the frame of the cover of the Stash Box.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neroneuk*
> 
> Hi all,
> about the fitting of a dual PSU. It was a very simple modification and to me looks like that the space was originally build for this purpose instead of the silly toolbox, lol. It does slide beautifully inside without any obstructions at all. On the back if you can see it, I have fitted a 9cm fan, also for the purpose of stopping the PSU moving back even so stays nearly tight inside his location and a 12cm. fan instead can be fitted but after drilling new holes. Will eventually be finished after I decide if to buy a new motherboard for a second pc. Back PSU will also be the same, an antec 750w gamer non modular series (18cm.x15cm.) same as the front one (already in hand). Cabling mess is not a problem as I can see plenty space where to hide it in a clean manner. Modular will ofcourse help. Front as you can see, there is a space of 4cm. left for the power cable and if I want to put the original cover back I will need to fit an angled plug. I found one and this is now perfect.


*Yea.. That 90 degree plug will be perfect for that.. I can remember that the PC-05 Lian Li has an internal PSU umbillical between the back of the case to the front end the same way.. Great concepts.. Can't wait to see this one .. The 24 pin seems useless on that second PSU so you could could hide it behind the Mobo tray..*


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheNr24*
> 
> WHOA DUDE, your Ferrari Trooper is looking HOT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you showed this to a Ferrari spokesman? Serious question! If not, PLEASE send them an email!
> 
> You can contact them at [email protected] or [email protected]!
> 
> 
> 
> They may say they want $50,000 fore using their trade mark, then make one them selves , lol.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *galbrecht71*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> How does this look?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw that. It's not dark enough. HOWEVER, I did just stumble across this gem:
> http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/case_accessories/sleeved_led_kit_-_orange
> 
> This is EXACTLY what I'm going for. Perfect for simulating that Battlefield orange burst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And rather cheap, all things considered!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *one thing to keep in mind is the interior of the case shown is not black so it will show darker, how would that "yellow" one look against a black chassis?
> 
> Nice build ultimate, like the colors on it*
Click to expand...

I can find out. My Scout is sitting empty right now, I'll post a pic tonight if I don't fall a sleep first.

Well I tried the amber in my SCout and it didn't really make it look any darker, I also tried mixing it with the red and it really didn't help. You would have to use about 1:2 orange to red ratio, the problem with this is the outer parts of the red would not mix with the orange and would not look like one color.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> and on the DSLR i am a big nikon fan I would start off with a 3100 or 3000 and a good lens or 2, as I can use any camera body but the glass is the most important part. Well that and learning proper settings and such.
> 
> 
> 
> *I am going to Research this particular set up.. I desprately need a new Camera that does the Job and my little Canon is not fitting the Bill.. But I have to live with it for now.*
Click to expand...

I like Canon, I have the T2i, but you could get a cheaper body, but like justinwebb said, get a good lens. You can also look in to getting a used body and lenses.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheNr24*
> 
> WHOA DUDE, your Ferrari Trooper is looking HOT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you showed this to a Ferrari spokesman? Serious question! If not, PLEASE send them an email!
> 
> You can contact them at [email protected] or [email protected]!
> 
> 
> 
> They may say they want $50,000 fore using their trade mark, then make one them selves , lol.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *galbrecht71*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> How does this look?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw that. It's not dark enough. HOWEVER, I did just stumble across this gem:
> http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/case_accessories/sleeved_led_kit_-_orange
> 
> This is EXACTLY what I'm going for. Perfect for simulating that Battlefield orange burst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And rather cheap, all things considered!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *one thing to keep in mind is the interior of the case shown is not black so it will show darker, how would that "yellow" one look against a black chassis?
> 
> Nice build ultimate, like the colors on it*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can find out. My Scout is sitting empty right now, I'll post a pic tonight if I don't fall a sleep first.
Click to expand...

Well I tried the amber in my SCout and it didn't really make it look any darker, I also tried mixing it with the red and it really didn't help. You would have to use about 1:2 orange to red ratio, the problem with this is the outer parts of the red would not mix with the orange and would not look like one color.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> and on the DSLR i am a big nikon fan I would start off with a 3100 or 3000 and a good lens or 2, as I can use any camera body but the glass is the most important part. Well that and learning proper settings and such.
> 
> 
> 
> *I am going to Research this particular set up.. I desprately need a new Camera that does the Job and my little Canon is not fitting the Bill.. But I have to live with it for now.*
Click to expand...

I like Canon, I have the T2i, but you could get a cheaper body, but like justinwebb said, get a good lens. You can also look in to getting a used body and lenses.
*Thanks for the Info Guys.. I wished I would have bought one a month ago.. But I had to save some money.. HA HA..


Darn Wall Street Speculators.. Buying low and Selling High.



If only they sold Gasoline at the Dollar Store.*


----------



## ReckNball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *You are most Welcome NeroneuK. It is my pleasure to be of Service. Welcome to the Crew...*
> *I am going to Research this particular set up.. I desprately need a new Camera that does the Job and my little Canon is not fitting the Bill.. But I have to live with it for now.*
> *Wow what a concept. I would see how hard it would be to put the Modders Mesh or Venting material inside the frame of the cover of the Stash Box.*
> *Yea.. That 90 degree plug will be perfect for that.. I can remember that the PC-05 Lian Li has an internal PSU umbillical between the back of the case to the front end the same way.. Great concepts.. Can't wait to see this one .. The 24 pin seems useless on that second PSU so you could could hide it behind the Mobo tray..*


Great job perfect place for a 2nd PSU









very nice my psu has been moved but i did flip my MB and put a 480 rad in the Trooper







So yes all u can get some kick ASS cooling in this case . I'm playing BF3 on full out on a 42" 120hz tv my temps r great. And an hr in play and still running good teps. at mb 37c gpu 39c but gos up or down by 2 or 3 degrees .


----------



## indyrocker

Dude SWEET mod! Do you have a work log for that and how are you handling the power connection to your psu with it mounted in the front like that?


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indyrocker*
> 
> Dude SWEET mod! Do you have a work log for that and how are you handling the power connection to your psu with it mounted in the front like that?


Look at his drive-bays in the pic's. He has the PSU mounted half way up the side!!!!









Ok, I just had to post this here as well..
I thought I was really pushing this chip to reach what I reached. But this post I'm putting up from another club on OCN..
I just had to re-post it... The numbers this guy reached just blew my socks off... No, he still hasn't responded to me quoting him &
asking him how he cooled this chip but his numbers are just staggering to me.... Here my CPU-Z I just reached the other night...

Now I'm still working on making this stable. I'm able do most task's but I just can't get it to stabilize on a stress-test after 5mins or play any game after 5-10mins into the game...







We'll get it!!!








Anyway, here is 'HobieCat's' post from the AMD Phenom II X 4 Deneb CPU owner's club... Just Amazing!!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> I might as well post this here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 955 BE
> 
> C3
> 
> 6.75Ghz
> 
> Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1961826
> 
> 
> 
> 24h prime95 stable


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReckNball*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *You are most Welcome NeroneuK. It is my pleasure to be of Service. Welcome to the Crew...*
> *I am going to Research this particular set up.. I desprately need a new Camera that does the Job and my little Canon is not fitting the Bill.. But I have to live with it for now.*
> *Wow what a concept. I would see how hard it would be to put the Modders Mesh or Venting material inside the frame of the cover of the Stash Box.*
> *Yea.. That 90 degree plug will be perfect for that.. I can remember that the PC-05 Lian Li has an internal PSU umbillical between the back of the case to the front end the same way.. Great concepts.. Can't wait to see this one .. The 24 pin seems useless on that second PSU so you could could hide it behind the Mobo tray..*
> 
> 
> 
> Great job perfect place for a 2nd PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very nice my psu has been moved but i did flip my MB and put a 480 rad in the Trooper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yes all u can get some kick ASS cooling in this case . I'm playing BF3 on full out on a 42" 120hz tv my temps r great. And an hr in play and still running good teps. at mb 37c gpu 39c but gos up or down by 2 or 3 degrees .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

ReckNball...
That's what I like about you..
You are AN.


----------



## Devilguns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Look at his drive-bays in the pic's. He has the PSU mounted half way up the side!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I just had to post this here as well..
> I thought I was really pushing this chip to reach what I reached. But this post I'm putting up from another club on OCN..
> I just had to re-post it... The numbers this guy reached just blew my socks off... No, he still hasn't responded to me quoting him &
> asking him how he cooled this chip but his numbers are just staggering to me.... Here my CPU-Z I just reached the other night...
> 
> Now I'm still working on making this stable. I'm able do most task's but I just can't get it to stabilize on a stress-test after 5mins or play any game after 5-10mins into the game...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll get it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, here is 'HobieCat's' post from the AMD Phenom II X 4 Deneb CPU owner's club... Just Amazing!!!!


Wow! That is an insane over clock! I have the same chip in my back up/guest gaming rig and I'm happy with its performance at the modest 4GHz I'm running it at. Right now it's housed in a Antec 900 II V3 case that I basically got for free. But this week I'm ordering a second Storm Trooper to house it in







I've got some big plans for it too.


----------



## Tommienator

Here is my build finaly finished... Enjoy







.


































































































It is a rx360 in the top wit al the 3 fans in the upper panel..







, if you want to see it on pic... Just ask







.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tommienator*
> 
> Here is my build finaly finished... Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a rx360 in the top wit al the 3 fans in the upper panel..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , if you want to see it on pic... Just ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yes and more pics of this too!


----------



## unimatrixzero

*That is a HUMUNGUS RAD ... I love this build.. Awesome.*


----------



## ReckNball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Yes and more pics of this too!


Yes please some more pic. Of that very good well done my friend


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *indyrocker*
> 
> Dude SWEET mod! Do you have a work log for that and how are you handling the power connection to your psu with it mounted in the front like that?
> 
> 
> 
> Look at his drive-bays in the pic's. He has the PSU mounted half way up the side!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I just had to post this here as well..
> I thought I was really pushing this chip to reach what I reached. But this post I'm putting up from another club on OCN..
> I just had to re-post it... The numbers this guy reached just blew my socks off... No, he still hasn't responded to me quoting him &
> asking him how he cooled this chip but his numbers are just staggering to me.... Here my CPU-Z I just reached the other night...
> 
> Now I'm still working on making this stable. I'm able do most task's but I just can't get it to stabilize on a stress-test after 5mins or play any game after 5-10mins into the game...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll get it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, here is 'HobieCat's' post from the AMD Phenom II X 4 Deneb CPU owner's club... Just Amazing!!!!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> I might as well post this here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 955 BE
> 
> C3
> 
> 6.75Ghz
> 
> Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1961826
> 
> 
> 
> 24h prime95 stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Wow.. Those are some Impressive Numbers Brother..


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tommienator*
> 
> Here is my build finaly finished... Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a rx360 in the top wit al the 3 fans in the upper panel..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , if you want to see it on pic... Just ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and more pics of this too!
Click to expand...

*The Temp Gauge in the Top Panel is a Ingenius... I am really Impressed Sir.. Very..*


----------



## Devilguns

Nice clean install of that temp gauge too. Looks factory.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReckNball*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Yes and more pics of this too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes please some more pic. Of that very good *idiot* well done my friend
Click to expand...

I hope that was a mistake


----------



## ReckNball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I hope that was a mistake


omg yes was sending that from my phone **** very sry some times i hate this thing


----------



## GoodInk

Auto correct fail!


----------



## unimatrixzero

auto correct can kill. Lol.


----------



## PhantomLlama

I hope everyone has a very blessed and happy Easter!


----------



## Tommienator

Happy Easter to all!
And thnx for the reply's, happy you al love it







...

Later today I will post some deitailed pics of the monitor and if there is a ask fot it... I will make a how to mod such a huge rad with fans in the top







.


----------



## TheNr24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tommienator*
> 
> Happy Easter to all!
> And thnx for the reply's, happy you al love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Later today I will post some deitailed pics of the monitor and if there is a ask fot it... I will make a how to mod such a huge rad with fans in the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Dude, amazing build! Happy easter to you too! I'd love for you you to post a how to on the temp gauge actually, and I'm sure I'm not alone!

Looks like this piece of acrylic needs some sanding though, or is it just because of the picture that that edge looks kinda rough?


edit: I think it would look neat and professional if you'd put a little peace of U-rubber on that edge.


----------



## Tommienator

Aaah, someone from Antwerp too







!
Yes I know, the edges are roagh... I quickly cut it with a knife... That's the reason..
Actually your right! it must be professional! It's a sponsered build by cooler master them self.. But for now, it's good. In the future I will change it, but you can hardly see the plexi glass in the case







.

Here are some more pictures of the fanctonroller..
if you want to do this... You must do it with a dremel, a figure saw brakes too easy... So you must file the edges! But be careful... the little bar brakes easily! That was the problem with me.. So I had to glue it back together. and if you file the plexi don't push too hard!
And of course, you need to cut you fancontroller...

















(it was dificult for cutting the fancontroller! It was realy hard material!)

















And fot mounting.. Just 2 sided tape and drill a hole in the top panel for routing the cables and your done







, simple as that! For the fat 360 rad I will post pics later this day







.


----------



## GoodInk

*Z77 is On Sale!*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007627%20600093976%20600315497&IsNodeId=1&name=Intel%20Z75%2fZ77


----------



## Rogue1266

May all our CMSTC Troopers have a blessed Easter... G-d Bless You All!!!







............ And most of all; 'Thank You'!!!


----------



## PhantomLlama

He is risen, Alleluia, Alleluia!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> I hope everyone has a very blessed and happy Easter!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tommienator*
> 
> Happy Easter to all!
> And thnx for the reply's, happy you al love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Later today I will post some deitailed pics of the monitor and if there is a ask fot it... I will make a how to mod such a huge rad with fans in the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> 
> 
> May all our CMSTC Troopers have a blessed Easter... G-d Bless You All!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ............ And most of all; 'Thank You'!!!


HAPPY EASTER TO ALL OF MY FELLOW TROOPERS.. MAY YOUR LIVES BE NEW AND BLESSED WITH GREAT REWARD AND LOVE.


----------



## TheNr24

No fackin way, gij zijt ook van Antwerpen ofwa?? Mischien wilk uwe computer wel eens in het echt zien








Waar ongeveer woonde mischien? Ik woon in oud Borgerhout ni ver van centraal.


----------



## Tommienator

Zoersel







, is in de buurt van schilde/braschaat







.


----------



## LegendMask

Happy Easter, you guys are doing great job







miss yall


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> *Z77 is On Sale!*
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007627%20600093976%20600315497&IsNodeId=1&name=Intel%20Z75%2fZ77


yesssssss finally, now which one should I buy? so many choices


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> *Z77 is On Sale!*
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007627%20600093976%20600315497&IsNodeId=1&name=Intel%20Z75%2fZ77
> 
> 
> 
> yesssssss finally, now which one should I buy? so many choices
Click to expand...

*I like the AsRock*



*ASRock Z77 Fatal1ty Professional-M:*

Now this is an interesting motherboard. Its based on Z77 chipset and come in an m-ATX form factor. It has an LGA1155 socket powered by an 8+3 phase Digi Power design. Four DDR3 DIMM slots can take up to 32 GB of 2800 MHz+ memory in dual channel mode. Expansion slots include two PCI Express 3.0 x16 slots, one PCI Express 2.0 x16 slot (x4 mode) and one PCI Express x1 slot. It supports NVIDIA SLI and AMD Crossfire. It also comes with a molex connector for supplementary power to GPUs.

On-board storage options include four SATA III 6Gb/s ports (two from Intel Z77 PCH, two from ASMedia ASM1061 controller) and four SATA II 3Gb/s ports. It has one USB 3.0 and three USB 2.0 front panel headers.

Back panel I/O has four USB 3.0, two USB 2.0, 7.1 channel HD audio (Realtek ALC898 Audio Codec), gigabit Ethernet, DVI, VGA, HMDI and DisplayPort.


http://www.maximum-tech.net/several-asrock-z77-motherboard-detailed-along-with-3-fatal1ty-ones-10372/


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> *Z77 is On Sale!*
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007627%20600093976%20600315497&IsNodeId=1&name=Intel%20Z75%2fZ77
> 
> 
> 
> yesssssss finally, now which one should I buy? so many choices
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I like the AsRock*
> 
> 
> 
> *ASRock Z77 Fatal1ty Professional-M:*
> 
> Now this is an interesting motherboard. Its based on Z77 chipset and come in an m-ATX form factor. It has an LGA1155 socket powered by an 8+3 phase Digi Power design. Four DDR3 DIMM slots can take up to 32 GB of 2800 MHz+ memory in dual channel mode. Expansion slots include two PCI Express 3.0 x16 slots, one PCI Express 2.0 x16 slot (x4 mode) and one PCI Express x1 slot. It supports NVIDIA SLI and AMD Crossfire. It also comes with a molex connector for supplementary power to GPUs.
> 
> On-board storage options include four SATA III 6Gb/s ports (two from Intel Z77 PCH, two from ASMedia ASM1061 controller) and four SATA II 3Gb/s ports. It has one USB 3.0 and three USB 2.0 front panel headers.
> 
> Back panel I/O has four USB 3.0, two USB 2.0, 7.1 channel HD audio (Realtek ALC898 Audio Codec), gigabit Ethernet, DVI, VGA, HMDI and DisplayPort.
> 
> 
> http://www.maximum-tech.net/several-asrock-z77-motherboard-detailed-along-with-3-fatal1ty-ones-10372/
Click to expand...

I'm waiting for this one
*Coming This May*
*to a Store Near You*
*Asus ROG Maximus V Formula*


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> *Z77 is On Sale!*
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007627%20600093976%20600315497&IsNodeId=1&name=Intel%20Z75%2fZ77
> 
> 
> 
> yesssssss finally, now which one should I buy? so many choices
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I like the AsRock*
> 
> 
> 
> *ASRock Z77 Fatal1ty Professional-M:*
> 
> Now this is an interesting motherboard. Its based on Z77 chipset and come in an m-ATX form factor. It has an LGA1155 socket powered by an 8+3 phase Digi Power design. Four DDR3 DIMM slots can take up to 32 GB of 2800 MHz+ memory in dual channel mode. Expansion slots include two PCI Express 3.0 x16 slots, one PCI Express 2.0 x16 slot (x4 mode) and one PCI Express x1 slot. It supports NVIDIA SLI and AMD Crossfire. It also comes with a molex connector for supplementary power to GPUs.
> 
> On-board storage options include four SATA III 6Gb/s ports (two from Intel Z77 PCH, two from ASMedia ASM1061 controller) and four SATA II 3Gb/s ports. It has one USB 3.0 and three USB 2.0 front panel headers.
> 
> Back panel I/O has four USB 3.0, two USB 2.0, 7.1 channel HD audio (Realtek ALC898 Audio Codec), gigabit Ethernet, DVI, VGA, HMDI and DisplayPort.
> 
> 
> http://www.maximum-tech.net/several-asrock-z77-motherboard-detailed-along-with-3-fatal1ty-ones-10372/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm waiting for this one
> *Coming This May*
> *to a Store Near You*
> *Asus ROG Maximus V Formula*
Click to expand...

*Wow.. A built in Waterblock on the Phase Capacitors.*


----------



## HCore

The ASRock Z77 Extreme6 is the one I'm getting. Just got to wait for the i7-3770K. Does anyone know if the CM Storm Stryker is going to have the rubberized feel(protection) like the Trooper?

If it does I'm gonna wait for that, but if not I'll go with the Trooper w/ window.


----------



## indyrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Wow.. A built in Waterblock on the Phase Capacitors.*


If I were to jump camps from AMD to Intel that is the motherboard right there that I would have to get. Water cooling ready and all that in sexy black and red color! THo I hope they were not stupid and made those water cooling attachments G1/4 so that you can drop in your own fittings.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HCore*
> 
> The ASRock Z77 Extreme6 is the one I'm getting. Just got to wait for the i7-3770K. Does anyone know if the CM Storm Stryker is going to have the rubberized feel(protection) like the Trooper?
> If it does I'm gonna wait for that, but if not I'll go with the Trooper w/ window.


Well, The 'Stryker' is the exact same chassis as the 'Trooper'; but it's going to be in white and have the windowed side panel...

It's the last minute and half of this video they talk about the 'Stryker'!!!













'U'..... Guess what?????




























I'm all excited!!!!















I *****ed and screamed enough and they finally did it!!!















The Trooper came to Israel!!!!






























Now that ( 890) is not 'Dollars', it's 'Shekels'!!!! I'm still going to pay double of what you all payed.
But it's still better then paying triple when it came to shipping the chassis here to Israel!!!!!


----------



## TonyV43

This could be one of the Best Mobo for the Trooper...


















http://www.hardwarezone.com.sg/tech-news-asus-launches-its-new-z77-motherboard-series


----------



## TheNr24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyV43*
> 
> This could be one of the Best Mobo for the Trooper...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hardwarezone.com.sg/tech-news-asus-launches-its-new-z77-motherboard-series


I woulda bought it if it weren't for the ugly brown colors.


----------



## TonyV43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNr24*
> 
> I woulda bought it if it weren't for the ugly brown colors.


Yah.. but maybe the video card will cover that Heatsink, and when the components(memory, headers..etc) are already seated...


----------



## PhantomLlama

I'm starting to feel outdated with my 1156 processor lol... Even with it overclocked at 4 GHz!

Always have been a sucker for those sabertooths; too ad I couldn't find one when I was shopping for a new mobo.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indyrocker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Wow.. A built in Waterblock on the Phase Capacitors.*
> 
> 
> 
> If I were to jump camps from AMD to Intel that is the motherboard right there that I would have to get. Water cooling ready and all that in sexy black and red color! THo I hope they were not stupid and made those water cooling attachments G1/4 so that you can drop in your own fittings.
Click to expand...

I'm with you


----------



## Devilguns

Well my second storm trooper case is on its way. I was always a fan of the HP Blackbird:

I was thinking the CMST would look cool pedestal mounted. I did this really rough mock up:


It would involve getting another top to mount on the bottom. And I think it would look cool to have a couple of reservoirs hanging down. I don't know. Just tossing some ideas around in my head.


----------



## TheNr24

Oh god that is so sexy!









*PLEASE MAKE IT HAPPEN!*


----------



## TheNr24

Zoersel? Das ni meer Antwerpen he maat. Das een half uur rijden vant centrum ofzo









Toch alvast een pak dichterbij dan al de rest hier


----------



## charlievoviii

i have this case for my x58 system, but man the NZXT switch 810 which i bought for my X79 system, blow this case out of the water.


----------



## ReckNball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devilguns*
> 
> Well my second storm trooper case is on its way. I was always a fan of the HP Blackbird:
> I was thinking the CMST would look cool pedestal mounted. I did this really rough mock up:
> 
> It would involve getting another top to mount on the bottom. And I think it would look cool to have a couple of reservoirs hanging down. I don't know. Just tossing some ideas around in my head.


WOW will if you well let me i know i could get the plum trooper to look like this .


----------



## ReckNball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNr24*
> 
> I woulda bought it if it weren't for the ugly brown colors.


that top guard can be taken off the painted i would get this board


----------



## Devilguns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReckNball*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devilguns*
> 
> Well my second storm trooper case is on its way. I was always a fan of the HP Blackbird:
> I was thinking the CMST would look cool pedestal mounted. I did this really rough mock up:
> 
> It would involve getting another top to mount on the bottom. And I think it would look cool to have a couple of reservoirs hanging down. I don't know. Just tossing some ideas around in my head.
> 
> 
> 
> WOW will if you well let me i know i could get the plum trooper to look like this .
Click to expand...

Oh definately. I think it looks cool, just glad someone else dug my idea. You guys have been inspiring me too.


----------



## indyrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devilguns*
> 
> Well my second storm trooper case is on its way. I was always a fan of the HP Blackbird:
> I was thinking the CMST would look cool pedestal mounted. I did this really rough mock up:
> 
> It would involve getting another top to mount on the bottom. And I think it would look cool to have a couple of reservoirs hanging down. I don't know. Just tossing some ideas around in my head.


I think the hardest part of your concept is going to be making sure that your mount connecting the stand to the bottom without it bending and then failing. I think if you made the base a little more solid and then flared the support out to blend it into the base would look cool and have it powder coated. Just some thoughts! Awesome concept tho!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devilguns*
> 
> Well my second storm trooper case is on its way. I was always a fan of the HP Blackbird
> :
> 
> I was thinking the CMST would look cool pedestal mounted. I did this really rough mock up:
> 
> 
> It would involve getting another top to mount on the bottom. And I think it would look cool to have a couple of reservoirs hanging down. I don't know. Just tossing some ideas around in my head.


*I only have one Comment.*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNr24*
> 
> Oh god that is so sexy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PLEASE MAKE IT HAPPEN!*








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> i have this case for my x58 system, but man the NZXT switch 810 which i bought for my X79 system, blow this case out of the water.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indyrocker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devilguns*
> 
> Well my second storm trooper case is on its way. I was always a fan of the HP Blackbird:
> I was thinking the CMST would look cool pedestal mounted. I did this really rough mock up:
> 
> It would involve getting another top to mount on the bottom. And I think it would look cool to have a couple of reservoirs hanging down. I don't know. Just tossing some ideas around in my head.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the hardest part of your concept is going to be making sure that your mount connecting the stand to the bottom without it bending and then failing. I think if you made the base a little more solid and then flared the support out to blend it into the base would look cool and have it powder coated. Just some thoughts! Awesome concept tho!
Click to expand...

There has got to be a way you can buy a Hp Blackbird Pedestel.


----------



## Devilguns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indyrocker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devilguns*
> 
> Well my second storm trooper case is on its way. I was always a fan of the HP Blackbird:
> I was thinking the CMST would look cool pedestal mounted. I did this really rough mock up:
> 
> It would involve getting another top to mount on the bottom. And I think it would look cool to have a couple of reservoirs hanging down. I don't know. Just tossing some ideas around in my head.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the hardest part of your concept is going to be making sure that your mount connecting the stand to the bottom without it bending and then failing. I think if you made the base a little more solid and then flared the support out to blend it into the base would look cool and have it powder coated. Just some thoughts! Awesome concept tho!
Click to expand...

I have some ideas roughed out on the base. I'll have to post them when I get home tonight.


----------



## ReckNball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devilguns*
> 
> Oh definately. I think it looks cool, just glad someone else dug my idea. You guys have been inspiring me too.


ok thx bro. i'm going to pick up the metal i need this week i'm off of work from Wed. till next Mon. plus i know this guy that has a trooper case and lost he's job







and is getting rid of the case and some parts hope i can get it cheep just for the top of the case i do something with the rest of it some how lol


----------



## unimatrixzero




----------



## PhantomLlama

Very nice, sir! And you have given me an idea, assuming I ever get around to decaling.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


This case is just 'SMOKIN HOT'!!!!







Very







Brother..... First collaboration chassis of the 'CMSTC'..... Congratulations 'U' on a job beautifully done.... REP+ to you Sir....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devilguns*
> 
> Well my second storm trooper case is on its way. I was always a fan of the HP Blackbird:
> I was thinking the CMST would look cool pedestal mounted. I did this really rough mock up:
> 
> It would involve getting another top to mount on the bottom. And I think it would look cool to have a couple of reservoirs hanging down. I don't know. Just tossing some ideas around in my head.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReckNball*
> 
> ok thx bro. i'm going to pick up the metal i need this week i'm off of work from Wed. till next Mon. plus i know this guy that has a trooper case and lost he's job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and is getting rid of the case and some parts hope i can get it cheep just for the top of the case i do something with the rest of it some how lol


If you two put this case into effect... It will be just an amazing project for both of you.... It would also be the 'Second' collaboration chassis of the 'CMSTC'...... very







if I
would say so my-self!!!!









Well, In a couple of week's I will become official....








My Trooper was ordered yesterday....


----------



## Kimihisa Shirai

Pending sale in Japan ><...I want to get as soon as possible


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devilguns*
> 
> Well my second storm trooper case is on its way. I was always a fan of the HP Blackbird:
> I was thinking the CMST would look cool pedestal mounted. I did this really rough mock up:
> 
> It would involve getting another top to mount on the bottom. And I think it would look cool to have a couple of reservoirs hanging down. I don't know. Just tossing some ideas around in my head.










when this becomes a reality i wont blink for hours









hay Devilguns sorry for messing with ya pic the idear is awsome by the way but this was just in my head









i opened up paint i dont know how to use any of the fancy programs but this hit me and i thort id show


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


iv said it b4 and ill say it again iv never liked car inspired cases b 4 but this case was ment for it i love this its my "Favorited" trooper


----------



## Devilguns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


Looks fantastic UMZ! Nice to see it all finished. The button was a great finishing touch:thumb:


----------



## Devilguns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when this becomes a reality i wont blink for hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hay Devilguns sorry for messing with ya pic the idear is awsome by the way but this was just in my head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i opened up paint i dont know how to use any of the fancy programs but this hit me and i thort id show


Don't apologize Skitzab, that's the cool thing about forums of this nature. Getting different kinds of input. You never know what you can draw inspiration from.


----------



## MrStaun

Devilguns, what did you use to make that drawings?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devilguns*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when this becomes a reality i wont blink for hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hay Devilguns sorry for messing with ya pic the idear is awsome by the way but this was just in my head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i opened up paint i dont know how to use any of the fancy programs but this hit me and i thort id show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't apologize Skitzab, that's the cool thing about forums of this nature. Getting different kinds of input. You never know what you can draw inspiration from.
Click to expand...

*I like the Two Red Res Cylinder's coming down from the bottom of the Case.. It kind of gives the Pedistal a Purpose. A reason for being like that. I would keep the Dropped Res or something coming from that handle opening on the bottom Cover.. We have to collaborate this build.. This is such a wonderful Idea. it really needs to be built by some one. Really. this is too good. I like a Graphite total color with red accents.. the Red lighting and a symbol for it. I wish Ledgendmask was here. He is great at this.


About the Pedistal. I would say make it out of wood. Then coat it in fiberglass, then sand it and paint it Dupli Color Chrome. or Graphite color. that would look really good and it would be really strong.*


----------



## indyrocker

The one thing I am wondering with the drop res's how do you plan on feeding the pump?


----------



## ReckNball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indyrocker*
> 
> The one thing I am wondering with the drop res's how do you plan on feeding the pump?


well in my head the two rez at the bottom r just for looks so there will be a drive bay rez also that feeds the pump .so really the water will just flow through the two at the bottom:thumb:


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indyrocker*
> 
> The one thing I am wondering with the drop res's how do you plan on feeding the pump?


Good point.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReckNball*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *indyrocker*
> 
> The one thing I am wondering with the drop res's how do you plan on feeding the pump?
> 
> 
> 
> well in my head the two rez at the bottom r just for looks so there will be a drive bay rez also that feeds the pump .so really the water will just flow through the two at the bottom:thumb:
Click to expand...

Good Save

Also that pedastal could be done in 3/8 inch acrylic. The Glue actually welds the peices together so we would have one piece if we take our time and mill the peices carefully..


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devilguns*
> 
> I was thinking the CMST would look cool pedestal mounted. I did this really rough mock up:


Keep the original Idea....


----------



## kpforce1

Wow, there have been 40 pages added since I last checked up on the CMST thread... Lots of good information. I pulled the trigger and decided to go with a water cooled setup in my trooper. I found a way to fit the following radiators: 240 (bottom), 140 (back vent on top of fan), 120 (outside of back vent on other side of 140), 280 (top of case inside), 140 (top of case outside under the plastic cover feeding back into case via drilled holes). So thats like a 920 radiator lol. I may ditch the 120 on the back of the 140 though. Hope to have pics soon...

This is all for two overclocked gtx 480's and a Q9550 @ 3.8Ghz+ and an old school Rampage Extreme







... yeah, i know i could have build another system with new tech instead of water cooling.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Wow, there have been 40 pages added since I last checked up on the CMST thread... Lots of good information. I pulled the trigger and decided to go with a water cooled setup in my trooper. I found a way to fit the following radiators: 240 (bottom), 140 (back vent on top of fan), 120 (outside of back vent on other side of 140), 280 (top of case inside), 140 (top of case outside under the plastic cover feeding back into case via drilled holes). So thats like a 920 radiator lol. I may ditch the 120 on the back of the 140 though. Hope to have pics soon...
> 
> This is all for two overclocked gtx 480's and a Q9550 @ 3.8Ghz+ and an old school Rampage Extreme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... yeah, i know i could have build another system with new tech instead of water cooling.


Take some pictures and Let us see..


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devilguns*
> 
> I was thinking the CMST would look cool pedestal mounted. I did this really rough mock up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the original Idea....
Click to expand...

I agree... don't fix what ain't Broken.


----------



## galbrecht71

*Instead of fitting a solid and bulky support shaft up the center and attaching it to the bottom... think of the possibilities of capitalizing on the added space for bottom mounting a huge external radiator/fan setup. Fork your shaft around and possibly up the sides with maybe a tube and/or cage concept. We have already seen a similar look before on that sweet case with the monster cooler built in. Just sayin









Thats my







worth gentlemen, keep the change







*


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galbrecht71*
> 
> *Instead of fitting a solid and bulky support shaft up the center and attaching it to the bottom... think of the possibilities of capitalizing on the added space for bottom mounting a huge external radiator/fan setup. Fork your shaft around and possibly up the sides with maybe a tube and/or cage concept. We have already seen a similar look before on that sweet case with the monster cooler built in. Just sayin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worth gentlemen, keep the change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Actually going up the back would be a great support.


----------



## Devilguns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStaun*
> 
> Devilguns, what did you use to make that drawings?


It's a program call Truspace, it's ancient! It came on floppies lol, but I have been using it for ever.



I was going to make the base out of steel. 1/2" Steel rod bent and welded to the post which will be trapezoidal shaped. The post will be about an 1/8th thick. It would have plates welded across with mounting holes to line up with the holes where the factory feet were mounted.Then once I decide on the "legs" they'll get the same treatment. I'll make some kind of ABS plastic cover for them.

As far as the bottom mounting of the reservoirs. I plan on removing the lower drive bay. They will actually extend up inside. The water level will be higher than the pump/pumps to keep them primed.


----------



## Gillen

Allrighty, im pissed off.

I have been in contact with Cooler Master about getting the window side pannel, and they INSIST that i have to purchase them from an Australian retailer, they even supplied me with a list of Cooler Master distributors in Aus. BUT Every. Single. One of the distributors they recomended, have told me that Cooler Master will NOT supply them these panels and that they have requested that Cooler Master either start supplying them OR stop telling people they do.

I have found a pannel on Ebay that will cost me just under $90 Aus to buy and ship. Could someone who can actually buy one of these things tell me what kind of price they would be looking at??


----------



## Devilguns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gillen*
> 
> Allrighty, im pissed off.
> I have been in contact with Cooler Master about getting the window side pannel, and they INSIST that i have to purchase them from an Australian retailer, they even supplied me with a list of Cooler Master distributors in Aus. BUT Every. Single. One of the distributors they recomended, have told me that Cooler Master will NOT supply them these panels and that they have requested that Cooler Master either start supplying them OR stop telling people they do.
> I have found a pannel on Ebay that will cost me just under $90 Aus to buy and ship. Could someone who can actually buy one of these things tell me what kind of price they would be looking at??


I feel your pain, I want one too. The frustrating thing is seeing them popping up all over the place but not being able to get one


----------



## PhantomLlama

Well, my lights are on their way, as are a couple new fans. Should have them in a couple days. Now, I just have to wait....

In the meantime, I've rewired AGAIN, and I think I finally have it looking good







Here is the current look, with the new motherboard:


----------



## indyrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devilguns*
> 
> It's a program call Truspace, it's ancient! It came on floppies lol, but I have been using it for ever.
> 
> I was going to make the base out of steel. 1/2" Steel rod bent and welded to the post which will be trapezoidal shaped. The post will be about an 1/8th thick. It would have plates welded across with mounting holes to line up with the holes where the factory feet were mounted.Then once I decide on the "legs" they'll get the same treatment. I'll make some kind of ABS plastic cover for them.
> As far as the bottom mounting of the reservoirs. I plan on removing the lower drive bay. They will actually extend up inside. The water level will be higher than the pump/pumps to keep them primed.


Looks good! The only thing I can really think on the legs is that they have to be front heavy to counter balance the weight at the back. When it comes time to fine tune the balance I think that maby using lead from maby tire weights. It's fairly easy to work with and cheap.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Oh my.....I'll be in my bunk....


----------



## ReckNball

ACM IS HAVING A GIVEAWAY























www.arsenalgamingrigs.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&p=79#79


----------



## Flisker_new

Hi guys,

I am back after some time









Reading 20 pages of new posts rly took some time







I was looking forward UMZ's Ferrari Trooper, which without doubts looks absolutely awesome









And here is my progress :

I finally got some acrylic




And than used grandfather's super modern equipment











Here's my modded side panel



And on this picture is also reason why it all took so long (weather here in Czech Republic got better







)



Here's finally my result










Fail at the end











Just hope it's not that bad for my first mod









Now I am waiting for 3930k to arrive so I can finish build


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flisker_new*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I am back after some time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reading 20 pages of new posts rly took some time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking forward UMZ's Ferrari Trooper, which without doubts looks absolutely awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is my progress :
> 
> I finally got some acrylic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And than used grandfather's super modern equipment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my modded side panel
> 
> 
> 
> And on this picture is also reason why it all took so long (weather here in Czech Republic got better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> Here's finally my result
> 
> Fail at the end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just hope it's not that bad for my first mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am waiting for 3930k to arrive so I can finish build


ITs not bad.. Every Mod has its blemishes.. Like a pretty girl you dab some make up on the parts you don't like and hide it when pictures are being taken.


----------



## Dimlow

Hello fellow Cooler master Storm trooper club members.

I have been following this thread for some time now, and seen some of the great mods you are all doing and the water cooling efforts that have been done. It has inspired me to water cool my trooper. I am on a limited budget and have managed to get all my parts together now and would like some advise on my progress before i fit the kit i have. I acquired the rads and res used, and got a new pump and tubing, its all ready to go. I'm just waiting for the 360 rad to arrived today in the post.This is a list of the kit i have so far.

Water Cooling Project

Radiators
Phobya G-Changer 360 Ver. 1.2 Black
Hardware Labs Black Ice® GT Stealth Lite 240mm Dual Radiator
EK CoolStream XT 240mm Dual Radiator : XT 240

Fittings 12x Barbs 1/2 inch ID G1/4

Pipes 4 Meters Required 7/16 ID clear

Pump Hi flow pump topped D5 Vario
Reservoir EK-Multioption RES X2 - 150 Basic
CPU Block
Watercool Heatkiller Rev 3 LT CPU Water block

570 Water block not yet purched

Fans
Cooler Master SickleFlow 120mm LED Case Fan (Red)

As for the layout of the case, this is what im looking for advise on, one of the worries i have is where to a put my SSD and HDs? as you can see from the pic below they are just floating in mid air in the drive bay. My thoughts where that i would sort that problem out when i get to it. was thinking that i could leave one of the plates from the 5.25 drive bays behind the 360 rad and just bolt them to that ?



This is the first water cooling build i have done, in years. i did once build a system in 1996 but things have moved on a lot from that fish tank method now and im looking for your approval.

Currently the system is still a Q6600 with one GTX 570, i have planned for an upgrade to i7 at the end of this year but want to get the most out of the Q6600 until then. Its currently clocked at 3.8Ghz with a Corsair H80, temps do get to 80 deg C, hence the move to a custom loop. I will also be water cooling the 570 and adding another in due coarse to SLI them. For now my water cooling seems over the top for just a 775 CPU, the plan was to get a water system up and running then slowly add the other components to the loop later.

I am a little skeptical about adding the Hardware Labs Black Ice® GT Stealth Lite 240mm to the system as its only 30mm thick and had quite a low flow rate when i flushed it out. Will this hinder the flow of the overall system of will the D5 pump have to power to overcome this ?

I tested the D5 pump and the flow rate from this is tremendous on setting 5. In my old fish tank days i had just a slow trickle, this thing seem to push water around my test loop so fast i was worried that the tubes would pop off the fittings. Do we really need such a flow in water cooling these days ?

One thing im not sure about is the routing of the tubing in the image above, i have one long pipe from the bottom rad to the 360, personally im not worried about this , but have read that long tubes are not a good idea? does anyone care to explain why ?

looking forward to all your great tips.

Dimlow


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> Well, my lights are on their way, as are a couple new fans. Should have them in a couple days. Now, I just have to wait....
> 
> In the meantime, I've rewired AGAIN, and I think I finally have it looking good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the current look, with the new motherboard:


*It look Extremely Clean.. Very nice Sir.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my.....I'll be in my bunk....



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReckNball*
> 
> ACM IS HAVING A GIVEAWAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arsenalgamingrigs.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&p=79#79


*Okay.. but I want to win.. LOL..* JK.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimlow*
> 
> Hello fellow Cooler master Storm trooper club members.
> 
> I have been following this thread for some time now, and seen some of the great mods you are all doing and the water cooling efforts that have been done. It has inspired me to water cool my trooper. I am on a limited budget and have managed to get all my parts together now and would like some advise on my progress before i fit the kit i have. I acquired the rads and res used, and got a new pump and tubing, its all ready to go. I'm just waiting for the 360 rad to arrived today in the post.This is a list of the kit i have so far.
> 
> Water Cooling Project
> 
> Radiators
> Phobya G-Changer 360 Ver. 1.2 Black
> Hardware Labs Black Ice® GT Stealth Lite 240mm Dual Radiator
> EK CoolStream XT 240mm Dual Radiator : XT 240
> 
> Fittings 12x Barbs 1/2 inch ID G1/4
> 
> Pipes 4 Meters Required 7/16 ID clear
> 
> Pump Hi flow pump topped D5 Vario
> Reservoir EK-Multioption RES X2 - 150 Basic
> CPU Block
> Watercool Heatkiller Rev 3 LT CPU Water block
> 
> 570 Water block not yet purched
> 
> Fans
> Cooler Master SickleFlow 120mm LED Case Fan (Red)
> 
> As for the layout of the case, this is what im looking for advise on, one of the worries i have is where to a put my SSD and HDs? as you can see from the pic below they are just floating in mid air in the drive bay. My thoughts where that i would sort that problem out when i get to it. was thinking that i could leave one of the plates from the 5.25 drive bays behind the 360 rad and just bolt them to that ?
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first water cooling build i have done, in years. i did once build a system in 1996 but things have moved on a lot from that fish tank method now and im looking for your approval.
> 
> Currently the system is still a Q6600 with one GTX 570, i have planned for an upgrade to i7 at the end of this year but want to get the most out of the Q6600 until then. Its currently clocked at 3.8Ghz with a Corsair H80, temps do get to 80 deg C, hence the move to a custom loop. I will also be water cooling the 570 and adding another in due coarse to SLI them. For now my water cooling seems over the top for just a 775 CPU, the plan was to get a water system up and running then slowly add the other components to the loop later.
> 
> I am a little skeptical about adding the Hardware Labs Black Ice® GT Stealth Lite 240mm to the system as its only 30mm thick and had quite a low flow rate when i flushed it out. Will this hinder the flow of the overall system of will the D5 pump have to power to overcome this ?
> 
> I tested the D5 pump and the flow rate from this is tremendous on setting 5. In my old fish tank days i had just a slow trickle, this thing seem to push water around my test loop so fast i was worried that the tubes would pop off the fittings. Do we really need such a flow in water cooling these days ?
> 
> One thing im not sure about is the routing of the tubing in the image above, i have one long pipe from the bottom rad to the 360, personally im not worried about this , but have read that long tubes are not a good idea? does anyone care to explain why ?
> 
> looking forward to all your great tips.
> 
> Dimlow


*Wow.. it looks as if your cooling a Porsche engine with two turbo's.. Do you really need all those Rads. Don't get me wrong.. I am behind you on this build a 100 percent. Its just seems like a lot of cooling unless you are planning on cooling the GPU's too. Keep us up on the Progress Sir.. I am looking forward to seeing it all come together.. You definitly need a smaller PSU for that bottom Rad and you will have to make Custom Kuts under the Bottom of the Case.*


----------



## TheNr24

Hey, dimlow: *Welcome to the club man!*








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimlow*


I'd say ditch that bottom rad (I don't even think it's going to fit, with that other 60mm one in the way).
I'd rather go for push pull on that front rad, or both of 'em. Other than that: *WOW*
Can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Hi Troopers,

Waiting for my Trooper to come I had plenty o' time to read this great thread. Building a water cooled computer is my addiction and it has struck again.
Not that my previous build (Corsair Obsidian 650D) is bad or anything but lifting it was. And the dremel was also used too many times (first time use).
Ah heck, I just wanted the CM Storm Trooper!!!









The only problem I have is money (who doesn't) so I'll be doing this build by the month. Unfortunately I will also have to harvest from the 650








Because hell, I want to use this computer this year









Stuff I have and will use:

Radiator
- HW Labs Black Ice GT Stealth 120
- HW Labs Black Ice GT Stealth 240

Pump
- Swiftech MCP35X

Fittings
- G1/4 1/2 ID

Fans
- 2x Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120mm
- 2x Noctua NF-P12 120mm

Stuff I need/want:

Radiator
- HW Labs Black Ice GT Stealth 240

Reservoir
- XSPC Single 5.25" Bay Reservoir

Tubing
- 1/2 ID 3/4 OD

Fittings
- a couple more G1/4 1/2 ID

Fans
- 5x Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120mm
- 1x Scythe Slip Stream SLIM 120mm (for top rad under carrying handle)

And this is how I planned it.. Will try to go for push/pull on all rads. _Thoughts?_


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Hi Troopers,
> 
> Waiting for my Trooper to come I had plenty o' time to read this great thread. Building a water cooled computer is my addiction and it has struck again.
> Not that my previous build (Corsair Obsidian 650D) is bad or anything but lifting it was. And the dremel was also used too many times (first time use).
> Ah heck, I just wanted the CM Storm Trooper!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only problem I have is money (who doesn't) so I'll be doing this build by the month. Unfortunately I will also have to harvest from the 650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because hell, I want to use this computer this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Stuff I have and will use:
> 
> Radiator
> - HW Labs Black Ice GT Stealth 120
> - HW Labs Black Ice GT Stealth 240
> 
> Pump
> - Swiftech MCP35X
> 
> Fittings
> - G1/4 1/2 ID
> 
> Fans
> - 2x Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120mm
> - 2x Noctua NF-P12 120mm
> 
> Stuff I need/want:
> 
> Radiator
> - HW Labs Black Ice GT Stealth 240
> 
> Reservoir
> - XSPC Single 5.25" Bay Reservoir
> 
> Tubing
> - 1/2 ID 3/4 OD
> 
> Fittings
> - a couple more G1/4 1/2 ID
> 
> Fans
> - 5x Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120mm
> - 1x Scythe Slip Stream SLIM 120mm (for top rad under carrying handle)
> 
> 
> 
> And this is how I planned it.. Will try to go for push/pull on all rads. _Thoughts?_


*I love the Idea and you are going the right direction. I know the feeling though.. I just had to have the case too. I bought mine from a Reviewer so I got one before they were on the market.. I am truely thier Number one fan..

I will add you to page one and Hope to see it all happen in the pages to come..



Thank you for Calling The CMSTC your home.*


----------



## Dimlow

Well, its done and I'm using it now.

Thanks for the Wows Guys, I'm impressed myself. I didn't use the bottom Rad, decided to keep the SSD rack there, added to the fact that routing the tubes was much easier without it. The other rad didn't seem like it would make much difference to the setup anyway. But it would have fitted as i do have a small power supply.

I very impressed with the results of the cooling, load temps have dropped from 80 C to 52 C , idle from 58 C to 40 C.

I took a couple of pics with my phone for ya. Its not a great system , but i know you all like pics.

I will be getting the side window and i have some led strips to install, and I may colour the water red ( but i kind of like it clear) but that's for another day.

Testing the Fans, Rads, and Pump.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimlow*
> 
> Well, its done and I'm using it now.
> 
> Thanks for the Wows Guys, I'm impressed myself. I didn't use the bottom Rad, decided to keep the SSD rack there, added to the fact that routing the tubes was much easier without it. The other rad didn't seem like it would make much difference to the setup anyway. But it would have fitted as i do have a small power supply.
> 
> I very impressed with the results of the cooling, load temps have dropped from 80 C to 52 C , idle from 58 C to 40 C.
> 
> I took a couple of pics with my phone for ya. Its not a great system , but i know you all like pics.
> 
> I will be getting the side window and i have some led strips to install, and I may colour the water red ( but i kind of like it clear) but that's for another day.
> 
> Testing the Fans, Rads, and Pump.


WOW... Great Set UP... I really love it


----------



## PhantomLlama

Very nice, sir! Makes me kinda wish I had that kind of money. Maybe someday....

Looks like I'm going to be getting my packages tomorrow, my computer is being broken down once more after class in the afternoon!


----------



## Dimlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> Very nice, sir! Makes me kinda wish I had that kind of money. Maybe someday....
> Looks like I'm going to be getting my packages tomorrow, my computer is being broken down once more after class in the afternoon!


I just looked at your setup, looks very good from here, i wouldn't mine swapping out a few items from you machine to mine.

This machine is 20 years old BTW, just upgraded a few things along the way.


----------



## TheNr24

Looking good! Although your motherboard doesn't really mach the system.









So, now to order a waterblock for that video card!


----------



## Dimlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNr24*
> 
> Looking good! Although your motherboard doesn't really mach the system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, now to order a waterblock for that video card!


This should sort it


----------



## unimatrixzero

Use Satin Black.. That will match the Case perfect.. Gloss will match the Rads.


----------



## TheNr24

*Wait*, you guys joking or not? Is it possible to just spraypaint a motherboard? Isn't paint conductive? Doesn't that fill up gaps that should't be filled? If it's actually possible to paint the pcb of a motherboard without breaking it or otherwise affecting performance (I'm thinking hotter motherboard temps) I'd love to know how. Pardon my ignorance, especially if you're joking.


----------



## Ranguvar

I'm considering getting a Storm Trooper, just a few questions.

One, the fans on the HDD bays seem a bit silly in their default setup unless you're running packing them full of 15,000rpm HDDs.

But to get those fans to act as intake fans and cool the entire PC, you'd need to move the entire HDD 'module' so that the back of the drives faces right towards the motherboard -- and that isn't as convenient for cable management.
Is there a way to get the best of both worlds, keep the 'modules' in their default orientation but move the fans to the front of the case so they can cool the entire PC?

Two, is there anything you know now about this case you wish you had known before buying it? I'd be hoping to keep this for a long time, until USB 4.0 or some other feature became so ubiquitous that it was very difficult to not replace it.

EDIT: One more! Apparently the built-in fan controller supports five fans, and LEDs on three.
That makes things a little awkward, as I was going to add a pair of CM red LED fans to the side, which means one of the four LED fans won't be have LED control.
Any way around this besides getting another controller? Can I use a Y splitter on one of the LED cables?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## PhantomLlama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimlow*
> 
> I just looked at your setup, looks very good from here, i wouldn't mine swapping out a few items from you machine to mine.
> This machine is 20 years old BTW, just upgraded a few things along the way.


Well thank you, sir!

So, I got the LEDs today, but my two new fans are 'missing'. USPS tracker says they were delivered but I did not receive them. I'm going to assume I'll have them waiting for me in the morning.

As far as the LEDs are concerned, they are not showing nearly as bright as I had anticipated, as they appear in the picture below. On the positive side, they are certainly orange, and the right hue:


Perhaps the difference is indeed that the shown case is not black. Regardless, here's what mine is looking like with the current configuration. I have run the string up to underneath the top cover and just have as much of it as I can wrapped around to shine through the mesh. I am very open to suggestions on what to do here- perhaps I will move them to the front of the case instead.. Keep in mind I am trying to get that orange glow from BF3 art.

On a related note... Sorry for the blurry pictures. How do you people take pictures of your rigs in the dark?! I cannot figure that one out







lol


----------



## Dimlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNr24*
> 
> *Wait*, you guys joking or not? Is it possible to just spraypaint a motherboard? Isn't paint conductive? Doesn't that fill up gaps that should't be filled? If it's actually possible to paint the pcb of a motherboard without breaking it or otherwise affecting performance (I'm thinking hotter motherboard temps) I'd love to know how. Pardon my ignorance, especially if you're joking.
























you did see the big cheesy grin face didn't you?























yes i was joking


----------



## GoodInk

You can paint MB's

Laine's Red Wine


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> You can paint MB's
> Laine's Red Wine










Their's a 'WEED' growing in your PC???















Didn't I tell you to grow that stuff somewerezzz Else!!!


----------



## JuiceyNinja

Hey guys!

I just overclocked my I7 2600 (non k model) to 4.2ghz.

I did it by just changing the multiplier in my BIOS to 42.

This is my first time overclocking and I was wondering if there is anything else I need to do?

I used hyper PI and coretemp to do a test on the temps and VID I got these results;

The temp sits around 33 when idle and the VID is 0.9707 when Idle.

Hyper PI Results:
1m PI Digits, normal priority on all 8 cores; took 14 seconds, VID reaches around 1.35 and the temp hit 59.
2m PI Digits, normal priority on all 8 cores; took 34 seconds, VID reaches around 1.36 and the temp hit 66
4m PI Digits, normal priority on all 8 cores; took 71 seconds, VID reaches around 1.36 and the temp hit 75

Guys is this good or bad? will I ever hit 75 degrees while playing games? or is that just because I did 4m PI Digits.

I am just using the stock CPU Cooler as I feel the case has adequate air flow through the 5 fans I have on it.

Help me guys as I am scared to play games until I know this is safe









Do I need to change anything in the BIOS? Or was just changing the multiplier enough?

Hope someone can help me out!

Thanks in advance guys!!!!


----------



## Jolly Roger

(original post removed) EDIT: Nevermind....


----------



## PhantomLlama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuiceyNinja*
> 
> Hey guys!
> I just overclocked my I7 2600 (non k model) to 4.2ghz.
> I did it by just changing the multiplier in my BIOS to 42.
> This is my first time overclocking and I was wondering if there is anything else I need to do?
> I used hyper PI and coretemp to do a test on the temps and VID I got these results;
> The temp sits around 33 when idle and the VID is 0.9707 when Idle.
> Hyper PI Results:
> 1m PI Digits, normal priority on all 8 cores; took 14 seconds, VID reaches around 1.35 and the temp hit 59.
> 2m PI Digits, normal priority on all 8 cores; took 34 seconds, VID reaches around 1.36 and the temp hit 66
> 4m PI Digits, normal priority on all 8 cores; took 71 seconds, VID reaches around 1.36 and the temp hit 75
> Guys is this good or bad? will I ever hit 75 degrees while playing games? or is that just because I did 4m PI Digits.
> I am just using the stock CPU Cooler as I feel the case has adequate air flow through the 5 fans I have on it.
> Help me guys as I am scared to play games until I know this is safe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to change anything in the BIOS? Or was just changing the multiplier enough?
> Hope someone can help me out!
> Thanks in advance guys!!!!


I would run prime95 for quite some time. It's recommended let it run for six hours. 1 minute 11 seconds isn't very long, and if you hit 75C that quickly, you might be on risky ground. I'm not sure if they are still the same, but I recall reading that these cores are rated for nothing over 80C (though 75 isn't usually something we want either...)

What cooler do you have? If you're running the stock heatsink/fan, you may want to consider toning it back a little bit, at least until you upgrade that.

In comparison... My 1st gen i5 (750) is overclocked to 4GHz at the moment and maxes out at 65C under full load. I have a Corsair H60 on it.

Hope that helps!


----------



## PhantomLlama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> Alright I was doing some OCing and noticed that my front panel lights are out on my case! The HDD LED lights and blinks, but the pwr LED and the red CM logo is out. Also the fans connected to it are dead. What the heck? Anyone run into a similar problem? Very frustrating. What can I do?


I had fan troubles early on (the lights stopped working), but I didn't mind that so much, especially since I'm doing an orange light scheme. If the lights in the case are going out, you may want to check the molex connector that powers those lights, and the onboard fan controller. That may be your best bet (and definitely the easiest fix). Check to see if any of the pins aren't connected (they get pushed out of the casing waaaay too easily).


----------



## JuiceyNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> I would run prime95 for quite some time. It's recommended let it run for six hours. 1 minute 11 seconds isn't very long, and if you hit 75C that quickly, you might be on risky ground. I'm not sure if they are still the same, but I recall reading that these cores are rated for nothing over 80C (though 75 isn't usually something we want either...)
> What cooler do you have? If you're running the stock heatsink/fan, you may want to consider toning it back a little bit, at least until you upgrade that.
> In comparison... My 1st gen i5 (750) is overclocked to 4GHz at the moment and maxes out at 65C under full load. I have a Corsair H60 on it.
> Hope that helps!


I am currently just using the stock cooler that came with my CPU. I was thinking of buying a corsair H80 water cooler, I am just a little worried as I have heard that the corsair h series coolers can sometimes be quite noisy?

Is it worth upgrading to a h80? Will I see a big difference in the temps when under full load? I hear they are good but I would prefer to get feedback off someone that actually has used the corsair coolers.

I think I will just put the core clock back to normal until I get a cooler.

Thanks for all the help mate.


----------



## Dimlow

I have just upgraded from a H80 to a custom water cooling loop, see above.

They are ok, but i find once you start over clocking your are always looking for that little bit extra performance. Well that may just be me ? Na, but anyway i definitively recommend a custom water loop, you will get a much better overclock and temps are great. The H80 can be very noisy once you start to overclock your CPU and generating a lot of heat, the fans ramp up and can be very very loud. With the custom loop i have installed, i run the fans off the storm troopers controller on setting 4 (just two lights on) i cant hear the fans. When rendering 3d for extended periods i turn the fans up a little but it is still very quiet. The last thing is, once you have built your loop, you get this warm fuzzy feeling inside because you know you built it!

The H100 might suit your needs better if you can fit in in the system, I don't think the 120 mm rad is enough for a good overclock.


----------



## kzin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devilguns*
> 
> I was going to make the base out of steel. 1/2" Steel rod bent and welded to the post which will be trapezoidal shaped. The post will be about an 1/8th thick. It would have plates welded across with mounting holes to line up with the holes where the factory feet were mounted.Then once I decide on the "legs" they'll get the same treatment. I'll make some kind of ABS plastic cover for them.
> As far as the bottom mounting of the reservoirs. I plan on removing the lower drive bay. They will actually extend up inside. The water level will be higher than the pump/pumps to keep them primed.


I don't think 1/2 in round will be stiff enough, it would bounce and or bend, you would need some sort of diagonal from the front to the post. Water is heavy. You may be better to use some RHS, it's stiffer, theres a reason aluminum masts are not solid.


----------



## kzin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ranguvar*
> 
> I'm considering getting a Storm Trooper, just a few questions.
> One, the fans on the HDD bays seem a bit silly in their default setup unless you're running packing them full of 15,000rpm HDDs.
> But to get those fans to act as intake fans and cool the entire PC, you'd need to move the entire HDD 'module' so that the back of the drives faces right towards the motherboard -- and that isn't as convenient for cable management.
> Is there a way to get the best of both worlds, keep the 'modules' in their default orientation but move the fans to the front of the case so they can cool the entire PC?


With two side fans in place Not sure any more cooling is needed for a non water setup, but if you only have a few HD just turn the empty bay, that'll give you three input fans.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ranguvar*
> 
> Two, is there anything you know now about this case you wish you had known before buying it?


Yeah! a E-ATX motherboard wont fit.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ranguvar*
> 
> EDIT: One more! Apparently the built-in fan controller supports five fans, and LEDs on three.
> That makes things a little awkward, as I was going to add a pair of CM red LED fans to the side, which means one of the four LED fans won't be have LED control.
> Any way around this besides getting another controller? Can I use a Y splitter on one of the LED cables?
> Thanks a lot.


It should do, LEDs don't draw much current, & it's only a switch.


----------



## justinwebb

Good luck finding fans that have separate wires for the fan and led so it plugs into the fan controller and still have the ability to turn the led's off


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimlow*
> 
> I have just upgraded from a H80 to a custom water cooling loop, see above.
> They are ok, but i find once you start over clocking your are always looking for that little bit extra performance. Well that may just be me ? Na, but anyway i definitively recommend a custom water loop, you will get a much better overclock and temps are great. The H80 can be very noisy once you start to overclock your CPU and generating a lot of heat, the fans ramp up and can be very very loud. With the custom loop i have installed, i run the fans off the storm troopers controller on setting 4 (just two lights on) i cant hear the fans. When rendering 3d for extended periods i turn the fans up a little but it is still very quiet. The last thing is, once you have built your loop, you get this warm fuzzy feeling inside because you know you built it!
> The H100 might suit your needs better if you can fit in in the system, I don't think the 120 mm rad is enough for a good overclock.


Hey, I hear you about the H80... But?? It's still one of the best contained liquid coolers around; next to the H100... Once my mod on my 'Storm Scout' is finished and all my parts get here for my Trooper, ( as well as my Trooper gettin here) I be starting my 'Trooper' build... I was contemplating between self contained and a full water-loop.. I think I'll throw her on "Air" just to get her up and running for testing. I will eventually cross her over to a water-loop!!! Well, at least this is what I'm planing but you know how that can go. Either way, 'Congrads'. on the cross-over...

P.S.: I hear that warm-fuzzy feeling is a good feeling!!!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dimlow*
> 
> I have just upgraded from a H80 to a custom water cooling loop, see above.
> They are ok, but i find once you start over clocking your are always looking for that little bit extra performance. Well that may just be me ? Na, but anyway i definitively recommend a custom water loop, you will get a much better overclock and temps are great. The H80 can be very noisy once you start to overclock your CPU and generating a lot of heat, the fans ramp up and can be very very loud. With the custom loop i have installed, i run the fans off the storm troopers controller on setting 4 (just two lights on) i cant hear the fans. When rendering 3d for extended periods i turn the fans up a little but it is still very quiet. The last thing is, once you have built your loop, you get this warm fuzzy feeling inside because you know you built it!
> The H100 might suit your needs better if you can fit in in the system, I don't think the 120 mm rad is enough for a good overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I hear you about the H80... But?? It's still one of the best contained liquid coolers around; next to the H100... Once my mod on my 'Storm Scout' is finished and all my parts get here for my Trooper, ( as well as my Trooper gettin here) I be starting my 'Trooper' build... I was contemplating between self contained and a full water-loop.. I think I'll throw her on "Air" just to get her up and running for testing. I will eventually cross her over to a water-loop!!! Well, at least this is what I'm planing but you know how that can go. Either way, 'Congrads'. on the cross-over...
> 
> P.S.: I hear that warm-fuzzy feeling is a good feeling!!!
Click to expand...

Well If you are going with AIR... the Push Pull CM 212 is still one of the best Air Coolers out.


Personally I have Push pull H-100 now and I am very happy with it..


but it is not anything close to a real Kustom Closed loop system.. but that Is money there. Best cheap would be the 212.. then the H-100 then fat 240 push pull with Res and a good pump. That 240 would fit solid in the Drive bay area. you can Dump SSD's anywhere that your wire can reach and a few HDDs can be mounted on the bottom if you needed with a Lian Li after market Drive bay that rivets in the bottom. Aluminmum of course.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> I had fan troubles early on (the lights stopped working), but I didn't mind that so much, especially since I'm doing an orange light scheme. If the lights in the case are going out, you may want to check the molex connector that powers those lights, and the onboard fan controller. That may be your best bet (and definitely the easiest fix). Check to see if any of the pins aren't connected (they get pushed out of the casing waaaay too easily).


Disconnected cable. I was doing some fan rearranging and and didn't realize it got unplugged. What a rookie. Thanks. REP+


----------



## PhantomLlama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuiceyNinja*
> 
> I am currently just using the stock cooler that came with my CPU. I was thinking of buying a corsair H80 water cooler, I am just a little worried as I have heard that the corsair h series coolers can sometimes be quite noisy?
> Is it worth upgrading to a h80? Will I see a big difference in the temps when under full load? I hear they are good but I would prefer to get feedback off someone that actually has used the corsair coolers.
> I think I will just put the core clock back to normal until I get a cooler.
> Thanks for all the help mate.


I wouldn't say you have to put the clock speed back to normal, though it IS the safest route. I remember having my 2.66 OCed to 3/3.2 before I got my CM 212. No matter what kind of cooler you have, you have to be smart about it- something I tend to NOT be. There is a lot of fiddling with voltages that needs to be done. I was going to link to an awesome guide that covers EVERYTHING (something like 10 pages long but an easy read), but for the life of me I cannot find it :/


----------



## Techguy2012

Thinking about buying a storm trooper or a cosmos case just can't figure out which I want more


----------



## unimatrixzero

If you have the Money then the Cosmos 2 is an excellent case.. We love our Troopers too.. It just comes down to what you are willing to spend and what you like better.


----------



## SortOfGrim

okay, 3 setups;

I'm hoping for the *bottom* one but I think it's maybe a little bit too complicated. Not in the least for mounting the rads but also for tubing.
The _middle_ one is my second choice, mostly because it's easier and faster to install and it's also using the full potential of the 240mm radiators in push/pull.
And the top one is basically what I have now in my 650D except it adds the bottom 240 rad.

Thoughts?


----------



## Ranguvar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuiceyNinja*
> 
> Hey guys!
> I just overclocked my I7 2600 (non k model) to 4.2ghz.
> I did it by just changing the multiplier in my BIOS to 42.
> This is my first time overclocking and I was wondering if there is anything else I need to do?
> I used hyper PI and coretemp to do a test on the temps and VID I got these results;
> The temp sits around 33 when idle and the VID is 0.9707 when Idle.
> Hyper PI Results:
> 1m PI Digits, normal priority on all 8 cores; took 14 seconds, VID reaches around 1.35 and the temp hit 59.
> 2m PI Digits, normal priority on all 8 cores; took 34 seconds, VID reaches around 1.36 and the temp hit 66
> 4m PI Digits, normal priority on all 8 cores; took 71 seconds, VID reaches around 1.36 and the temp hit 75
> Guys is this good or bad? will I ever hit 75 degrees while playing games? or is that just because I did 4m PI Digits.
> I am just using the stock CPU Cooler as I feel the case has adequate air flow through the 5 fans I have on it.
> Help me guys as I am scared to play games until I know this is safe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to change anything in the BIOS? Or was just changing the multiplier enough?
> Hope someone can help me out!
> Thanks in advance guys!!!!


Prime95 (I assume Hyper Pi too) will stress your CPU far more than any game.
If it's safe running a stress test overnight, it's safe for any video game.

If you want to lower temperatures some and prolong the life of your CPU, try notching down the voltage (use offset mode if you have it) slowly and seeing when you become unstable.
Bump it back up to a stable voltage and enjoy.


----------



## Dimlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Hey, I hear you about the H80... But?? It's still one of the best contained liquid coolers around; next to the H100... Once my mod on my 'Storm Scout' is finished and all my parts get here for my Trooper, ( as well as my Trooper gettin here) I be starting my 'Trooper' build... I was contemplating between self contained and a full water-loop.. I think I'll throw her on "Air" just to get her up and running for testing. I will eventually cross her over to a water-loop!!! Well, at least this is what I'm planing but you know how that can go. Either way, 'Congrads'. on the cross-over...
> P.S.: I hear that warm-fuzzy feeling is a good feeling!!!


Yea, im not saying its bad, it does cool ok . but the noise, that's not too good. On the lowest setting it was quiet but i was getting 80 C plus on my q6600 at 3.5 Ghz, now im at 3.950 Ghz and its silent. the temps are much better

Oh and on the overclock,I really was hoping to get a nice round 4 Ghz out CPU but the volts are already at 1.6 and didn't want to push my luck any further.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

How is the trooper compared to the scout?


----------



## JuiceyNinja

So I just had a look a around and did a bit of research on the corsair CPU Coolers.

I have decided I am going to buy the Corsair h100 and use the push pull method.

Does anyone know if this will fit in the top of my storm trooper?

Also im buying a lot of 120mm fans so that I can put them in the side and down the bottom.

Its going to cost me about 270 AUD for 5 fans plus the h100.

Is it worth doing this?! Will I achieve a cool temperature?

I plan to have every fan pulling the air into the case, and the back and top pushing the hot air out! (Is it a bad idea to have the h100 up the top pushing outwards? should I make it pull cold air from outside of the case??)

Please help me guys!! Rep to everyone who helps









Thanks guys!!


----------



## PhantomLlama

Yes, it fits.


----------



## TheNr24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuiceyNinja*
> 
> Is it worth doing this?! *Will I achieve a cool temperature?*
> I plan to have every fan pulling the air into the case, and the back and top pushing the hot air out! (Is it a bad idea to have the h100 up the top pushing outwards? should I make it pull cold air from outside of the case??)


Yes, *yes*, no and no.


----------



## MrStaun

Does any1 have some 3D drawings of storm trooper, that they can upload? :-D


----------



## SirWaWa

does this come in black/blue?


----------



## PhantomLlama

Dang... My post a ways back got ignored lol


----------



## Dimlow

Added new lights to the trooper


----------



## PhantomLlama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimlow*
> 
> Added new lights to the trooper


See...THAT'S what I'm going for with mine, but the brightness...well it just isn't there...


----------



## Dimlow

That was with only one strip of LEDS, i have added more since, looks much better now.


Edit: Also looks much brighter in real life. It only has led strips to the left and the right, i may add more to the top and bottom. Will post more pictures later. The leds are RGB strips so i could have any colour a want. but i have only wired them up for red a the moment as i don't have a controller for them. When the controller arrives i may rewire them but i kind of like the red look. Oh and one other thing, the leds are wired to the fan controller of the power supply, they are dim when the pc is not under load, but as the power supply warms up the leds get brighter. its kind of cool seeing it glow brighter as i put the CPU under load.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Great Rig.


----------



## Mraaz

Orderd some new black tubing it will arive tommorow along with some red fluent :d So I'l be posting some new pics soon, I've also added those nxzt 2m red led's


----------



## Mraaz

Btw I want to attach my Ek 250 res to the case itself next to those grommets up top, does anybody know how to do that? I tought drilling some holes and fasten them with screws use double sided tape on the inside of those clamps so it will be firmly attached


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimlow*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, im not saying its bad, it does cool ok . but the noise, that's not too good. On the lowest setting it was quiet but i was getting 80 C plus on my q6600 at 3.5 Ghz, now im at 3.950 Ghz and its silent. the temps are much better.
> Oh and on the overclock,I really was hoping to get a nice round 4 Ghz out CPU but the volts are already at 1.6 and didn't want to push my luck any further.
Click to expand...

Naaa, brother. I know your weren't saying nothing bad..







( Just stating your opinion & observation of testing a product!!)....
Well, like I said; 'I hear yeah about the noise'... Once I started to get above 3.8 to 4.0Ghz, stable on my AMD 550, that noise started to come out of my H80..







Which made me worry that their was something wrong with mine!!!
In my reading's & research on the H80; along with lot's of our members installing them. I found that the noise was a common thing with them when you pushed your CPU to hard under one of the CORSAIR self-contained unit's....







Now, you mention that you hit 80C on your temps with your q6600 at 3.5Ghz, with the fans set on low & your volts at 1.6v...







WOW, talk about pushing!!!!
Well, after I installed my new chip(AMD PH.II x 4 975) and some quick tests on her. Once I started going past 4.4 on this 975. The noise started to gradually increase up until I stopped O.C'ing.. (I stopped only because I don't have my case set<<(modded) to the condition I want it in for testing in the first place)...







I never really tested her under the conditions with the fans set on low; so I'm really not sure what I would have hit in my temps.....







"Remember" I'm testing in a CM 'Scout', your testing in a CM'Trooper'!!!! << ( which mine will be here any day)
Anyway, I've posted these once before but I'll post them again.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Cranking this CPU up 4.0Ghz is nothing to it. I did it on normal voltage; But show's my volt's at 1.44v; now that's my PSU compensating while under stress but in my BIOS my volts are at normal(default) which is 1.425v....
Either way brother. Great job on the W.C. Install...







Looks Great!!!


----------



## justinwebb

glad to see my LED ideas catching on with other builds









really need to get busy on my real carbon fiber overlay on the side of the case, its 85 here would be great weather but instead I get to work on my cars lol


----------



## Crazy_Clocker

Hey Guys!

I've been thinking of getting a Storm Trooper for a while now but I was just wondering, Could I fit a Corsair H100 in the top of this beast? Or any other 240mm rad for that matter? Thanks for any help in advance, I will +rep as usual.

Regards,


----------



## Mraaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy_Clocker*
> 
> Hey Guys!
> I've been thinking of getting a Storm Trooper for a while now but I was just wondering, Could I fit a Corsair H100 in the top of this beast? Or any other 240mm rad for that matter? Thanks for any help in advance, I will +rep as usual.
> Regards,


Yes you can fit a h100 in pull but not in push pull. However you can mount a single fan on the top of the case underneath the plastic cover







. And a 240 rad will fit in fine with pull because I've got my wc loop in that configuration


----------



## Crazy_Clocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mraaz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crazy_Clocker*
> 
> Hey Guys!
> I've been thinking of getting a Storm Trooper for a while now but I was just wondering, Could I fit a Corsair H100 in the top of this beast? Or any other 240mm rad for that matter? Thanks for any help in advance, I will +rep as usual.
> Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you can fit a h100 in pull but not in push pull. However you can mount a single fan on the top of the case underneath the plastic cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And a 240 rad will fit in fine with pull because I've got my wc loop in that configuration
Click to expand...

Thanks for the help! +rep!


----------



## Mraaz

Some pics from my build hope that this is what you're looking for in terms of placement


----------



## Rogue1266

Hey Troopers. If you didn't see this already... Well Enjoy!!!







This is as they state. This is the birth of the GIGABYTE Z77 Motherboard!!!! They show how a MoBo is being built!!!! Very







if I say so my-self!!!


----------



## unimatrixzero

*UMZ's Favorite Picture of the Week*


----------



## TheNr24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mraaz*
> 
> Yes you can fit a h100 in pull but not in push pull.


If you're afraid of a little modding that is! Our leader (







) UMZ made us a tutorial on how to do it!


----------



## Dimlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Great Rig.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *UMZ's Favorite Picture of the Week*


Well, thank you kind sir, you do realize these are quick snaps with my phone? Also, there really was not a lot of work put into making the water cooling ect, the machine is not that special. but year on the other hand it does look kind of cool sat under my desk.


----------



## Dimlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Naaa, brother. I know your weren't saying nothing bad..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( Just stating your opinion & observation of testing a product!!)....
> Well, like I said; 'I hear yeah about the noise'... Once I started to get above 3.8 to 4.0Ghz, stable on my AMD 550, that noise started to come out of my H80..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which made me worry that their was something wrong with mine!!!
> In my reading's & research on the H80; along with lot's of our members installing them. I found that the noise was a common thing with them when you pushed your CPU to hard under one of the CORSAIR self-contained unit's....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, you mention that you hit 80C on your temps with your q6600 at 3.5Ghz, with the fans set on low & your volts at 1.6v...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, talk about pushing!!!!
> Well, after I installed my new chip(AMD PH.II x 4 975) and some quick tests on her. Once I started going past 4.4 on this 975. The noise started to gradually increase up until I stopped O.C'ing.. (I stopped only because I don't have my case set<<(modded) to the condition I want it in for testing in the first place)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never really tested her under the conditions with the fans set on low; so I'm really not sure what I would have hit in my temps.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Remember" I'm testing in a CM 'Scout', your testing in a CM'Trooper'!!!! << ( which mine will be here any day)
> Anyway, I've posted these once before but I'll post them again.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cranking this CPU up 4.0Ghz is nothing to it. I did it on normal voltage; But show's my volt's at 1.44v; now that's my PSU compensating while under stress but in my BIOS my volts are at normal(default) which is 1.425v....
> Either way brother. Great job on the W.C. Install...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks Great!!!


Sorry missed your post, yep H80 is ok if you dont push your clock i guess. You said i was pushing the q6600 it a bit, Well today i went for 4Ghz, but still could not get there stable. I can boot at 4.2 but i cant run at 4. Its was really nagging at me today. So up went the voltages ect, until the cpu was at 1.85 volts, here i didnt want to go any further, temps still stayed below 70. Can you guess my result. Yea, nada nothing, the thing wont do it. So here i am stuck at stupid 3.9 Ghz







I will just have to live with it. Until i collect enough cash for that i7 2700k or what ever is the flavor of the month then.

Wow, orthos ? been a while since i have seen that. you at 4Ghz, puts a bitter taste in my mouth. I'm jealous. yea.

I would be interested in seeing some simple benchmarks of your machine at 4Ghz, love to compare it my my q6600 at 3.9 maybe 4 if it will run the bench. I know my machine is aging, but over the last few years i have be looking for an upgrade and your processor did take some of my interest a while back. But i still dint see that i would be getting enough of a performance boost to justify the cost of upgrading. its only lately that i have seen some processors (intel) that have got me thinking again about upgrading.


----------



## PhantomLlama

Just want to drop a quick plug on here for a project I'm taking up (other than schoolwork/formation, and modding my rig).

I'm launching a BF3 Channel on YouTube. It will consist of individual plays, glitch compilations, random clips compilations and commentaries. I'll post more when I get more material uploaded.

Still hoping for some LED configuration suggestions for my rig


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimlow*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Great Rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *UMZ's Favorite Picture of the Week*
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, thank you kind sir, you do realize these are quick snaps with my phone? Also, there really was not a lot of work put into making the water cooling ect, the machine is not that special. but year on the other hand it does look kind of cool sat under my desk.
Click to expand...

_Well to me they are very special and very nice. I love what My Men do and what they do with what they have. All of you Men are special to me. We are the CMSTC. That may not sound like much to anyone else but to me... It and You guys mean alot. Thank you for all that you guys do.

_


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimlow*
> 
> Sorry missed your post, yep H80 is ok if you dont push your clock i guess. You said i was pushing the q6600 it a bit, Well today i went for 4Ghz, but still could not get there stable. I can boot at 4.2 but i cant run at 4. Its was really nagging at me today. So up went the voltages ect, until the cpu was at 1.85 volts, here i didnt want to go any further, temps still stayed below 70. Can you guess my result. Yea, nada nothing, the thing wont do it. So here i am stuck at stupid 3.9 Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will just have to live with it. Until i collect enough cash for that i7 2700k or what ever is the flavor of the month then.
> 
> Wow, orthos ? been a while since i have seen that. you at 4Ghz, puts a bitter taste in my mouth. I'm jealous. yea.
> 
> I would be interested in seeing some simple benchmarks of your machine at 4Ghz, love to compare it my my q6600 at 3.9 maybe 4 if it will run the bench. I know my machine is aging, but over the last few years i have be looking for an upgrade and your processor did take some of my interest a while back. But i still dint see that i would be getting enough of a performance boost to justify the cost of upgrading. its only lately that i have seen some processors (intel) that have got me thinking again about upgrading.










1.85volts!!!!







DUDE..... Holly C








crazy man!!!







Just crazy!!! OK, I'm not tryng to scare you but 'Degrading' of a CPU starts at 1.6volts; under extreme heat!!!! Those voltages you are using go up there with Extreme OverClockers. Guy's using LN2,
liquid Helium, Dry-ICE & all the crazy stuff... They use those voltages.. Electron Migration or "Leakage"??? Happens more with AM3 chips, but of my understanding. There are some Intel chips fall under this grave disheartening... Meaning, out right destroying your proc. You can find it Here!!!
Well, to get off this off-topic.. I did a little research for you about your CPU, 'q6600'... Let me tell you, I read through about 10 of these threads on OCN alone and so far the best thread I thought might give you a little help with your q6600 is Here!!! But Dimlow, bud.. If your running 3.9_stable and booting into Windows at 4.2 & holding steady at Idle.. Well, brother. Your doing better then most ppl that own your Proc... I don't have a clue about O.C'ing an Intel CPU... (Sorry







)


----------



## Dimlow

Yea, nuts i know, but i don't care much if i kill it, these processors are very cheap now. Thanks for the link i will check them out.

Edit, Just for bragging rights. Im currently at 4.2 Ghz

CPU-Z Validation http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2333339

I wont continue my overclocking chat here, its too off topic i guess.


----------



## indyrocker

speaking of 4.2 ghz  this is the power of this case with a custom loop using a 240mm rad. Also my volts are at 1.475 and at idle its at 31 c


----------



## Dimlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNr24*
> 
> Hey, dimlow: *Welcome to the club man!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say ditch that bottom rad (I don't even think it's going to fit, with that other 60mm one in the way).
> I'd rather go for push pull on that front rad, or both of 'em. Other than that: *WOW*
> Can't wait to see some pics!


I have taken your advise and have ordered 6 more fans for the rads, will push pull them all as i am finding that with all the bay covers off i get much better temps. So the case filters, are a little restrictive on air flow. I'm hoping push pull will help me run the fans slower and yet still overcome the restriction from the bay covers.

Does anyone know what power / watts the trooper fan controller can take ? I don't have a bay free for a fan controller in the front and it would be nice if i could wire them all up to the trooper controller. Otherwise i will have to go for a USB fan controller like the Aquacomputer Aquaero 5 LT (20 watts per channel) or the Alphacool Heatmaster (24 watts per channel). The total number of fans i want to control is 11 @ 0.36 watts each, thats 4 watts, so the above controllers would be overkill.


----------



## ModelersBrand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> glad to see my LED ideas catching on with other builds


That was pretty extreme what you did. I can't believe it's over 100 pages ago already!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


Totally pro job, dude! Congrats!

In missing a week of this thread, you guys topped 200 posts! I gotta keep up more regularly! lol.

Some really fine work going on!


----------



## ModelersBrand

Somwhere in here, someone mentioned Prime95 as a benchmark/stress testor. I searched and found several sites listing it. I don't want to DL an executable from a bogus site. Got a proper link? What are some of the better benchmark progs you guys use? I imagine cnet would be a good place to look for them? Thx!


----------



## unimatrixzero

I like this one for my downloads... They are pretty good at keeping up with stuff.


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModelersBrand*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> glad to see my LED ideas catching on with other builds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was pretty extreme what you did. I can't believe it's over 100 pages ago already!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Totally pro job, dude! Congrats!
> 
> In missing a week of this thread, you guys topped 200 posts! I gotta keep up more regularly! lol.
> 
> Some really fine work going on!
Click to expand...

LOL, same happens to me all the time, this thread is becoming so popular I have time every couple days and then it is like 50 -100 posts







: very hard to keep up, but this is not a problem!!! Keep it up men!!!








You all doing a fine job, and a big Thank you to UMZ







I find it very enjoyable to pop in and see whats happen, so much talent in here


----------



## DrunkenLizard

Ordered my side window panel, should arrive right about the time I need to empty out this room and start putting together my new office



and yes I know, that's a cosmos under the desk, couldn't find a trooper. Might get around to modeling it myself one of these days


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> I like this one for my downloads... They are pretty good at keeping up with stuff.










Great link Boss!!! Use my-self for all my Up-dates on my smaller apps!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrunkenLizard*
> 
> Ordered my side window panel, should arrive right about the time I need to empty out this room and start putting together my new office
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes I know, that's a cosmos under the desk, couldn't find a trooper. Might get around to modeling it myself one of these days


Thats 'HOT'!!!!!!! and 'Roomy'!!!!!!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Slow but steady it's coming together.

Today the XSPC single 5.25" bay reservoir arrived and I threw it in. It will sit one slot higher.


The white base where the 240mm rads will be mounted on was from a very old 486 (bless you). I didn't have more spare fans so you just have to use your imagination. 4 fans per radiator will be mounted in push/pull, of course. Idk if it is clearly visible but in the bottom you see the yellow tape, this shows how much space there will be when the rads with fans will be mounted.


View from the outside, again imagine 2 fans here.


Tomorrow the side window will arrive and the rad mounts!








I just realized that mounting the pump will be a challenge.









-edit- I ordered the side window from the Europe shop
http://www.cmstore.eu/SGA-5000-KWN1


----------



## afadzil21

Anyone know where I can order those windowed side panels? Newegg does not ship to my country so I'm kinda in a bind. Can't find any retailer here that has 'em as either.


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afadzil21*
> 
> Anyone know where I can order those windowed side panels? Newegg does not ship to my country so I'm kinda in a bind. Can't find any retailer here that has 'em as either.


http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cm-storm-trooper-left-side-windowed-panel/


----------



## unimatrixzero

*For you water coolers and for the OVERCLOCKERs... Here is something really COOL.. !!!*

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...e=product_info&cPath=59_373&products_id=32959

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=32880

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=32580

_This is what the CM STORM TROOPER was Made for..
This Radiator set up was my first thought when
I first saw that amazing vents on the sides.
That and also a 240 Rad Mounted on the Side panel._


----------



## Ranguvar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cm-storm-trooper-left-side-windowed-panel/


Anyone know when these will be at major retailers, or where the other side panel (right panel, to match the style of this one) went to?


----------



## Reglar

I'm considering a Coursair H100 on the Storm Trooper and as I read through all the posts I saw the handle mod to fit a 120mm fan under it. I was wondering if it really makes that much of a difference? Also, what's the drawback of just putting a single top fan on the back while still using 2 pull inside on the H100?


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrunkenLizard*
> 
> Ordered my side window panel, should arrive right about the time I need to empty out this room and start putting together my new office
> 
> and yes I know, that's a cosmos under the desk, couldn't find a trooper. Might get around to modeling it myself one of these days


thats a pretty badass office my friend, whats the dimensions of that desk, I am considering building my own and that looks perfect for what I will be using


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *For you water coolers and for the OVERCLOCKERs... Here is something really COOL.. !!!*
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...e=product_info&cPath=59_373&products_id=32959


That would be great except I want a silent system and those things aren't.

What about a Plate Heat Exchanger? Has anybody ever used these?

http://www.koolance.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=943


----------



## DrunkenLizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> thats a pretty badass office my friend, whats the dimensions of that desk, I am considering building my own and that looks perfect for what I will be using


7' 10 1/2" x 6' d 1/2" and I'll be using legs with adjustable height to see if I can go without a keyboard tray. It's the Galant desk system from ikea so there are lots of configurations. Otherwise if you have a little more room look at the desks from biomorph for ideas. If I had a little more time and room in the garage I'd probably build something like those.

the rest of that wall is all stuff from the Besta/Framsta stuff from ikea, and I'll actually be backlighting those glass panels on the walls, I'll take a pic of the trooper once it's in it's new home with it's new window.


----------



## TheNr24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reglar*
> 
> Also, what's the drawback of just putting a single top fan on the back while still using 2 pull inside on the H100?


Oh it'll still be pretty damn good, if you don't feel like risking the mod, just go with that!







Or put a smaller fan on there, like a 100 mm or so, you won't be able to screw it in place so use tie wraps.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrunkenLizard*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> thats a pretty badass office my friend, whats the dimensions of that desk, I am considering building my own and that looks perfect for what I will be using
> 
> 
> 
> 7' 10 1/2" x 6' d 1/2" and I'll be using legs with adjustable height to see if I can go without a keyboard tray. It's the Galant desk system from ikea so there are lots of configurations. Otherwise if you have a little more room look at the desks from biomorph for ideas. If I had a little more time and room in the garage I'd probably build something like those.
> 
> the rest of that wall is all stuff from the Besta/Framsta stuff from ikea, and I'll actually be backlighting those glass panels on the walls, I'll take a pic of the trooper once it's in it's new home with it's new window.
Click to expand...

This is just an amazing concept.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reglar*
> 
> I'm considering a Coursair H100 on the Storm Trooper and as I read through all the posts I saw the handle mod to fit a 120mm fan under it. I was wondering if it really makes that much of a difference? Also, what's the drawback of just putting a single top fan on the back while still using 2 pull inside on the H100?


Well it doesnt take long to do the handle mod and it is worth it. I got all four push pull but before I had just three fans and that was good too.. Not much of a difference butI couldn't stand it.. I needed to do it so I know it was possible.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNr24*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Reglar*
> 
> Also, what's the drawback of just putting a single top fan on the back while still using 2 pull inside on the H100?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh it'll still be pretty damn good, if you don't feel like risking the mod, just go with that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or put a smaller fan on there, like a 100 mm or so, you won't be able to screw it in place so use tie wraps.
Click to expand...

You can put a 92 mm slim fan in there and get good air flow


----------



## Sporkchop

I would like to introduce myself and i will soon be attempting to join the club!
I am going( back ) to school to obtain my IT degree....so I thought this would be a great time to do my first build!
The first thing I picked up was the Storm Trooper case! I stopped at a Fry's on the way back from a vacation and when I saw the build quality of the case I was sold!
Asus 27" monitor should be showing up any minute.
Asus gtx 680 is on the way.
ASUS P9X79 PRO and an i7-3820 was ordered today!
I think I have a pretty good start!

I do have a question though: I am planing on using an Antech KUHLER H2O 920 Liquid Cooling System (Corsair seems to have a bunch of probs with the pumps being noisy)
and I was wondering what fan layout do i need to keep positive air pressure in the case? I have two cats and a dog so I wanna keep out all the junk in the air!

Keep up the good work everyone! Im inspired to mod my case !

P.S. I am a seasoned woodworker so I have tons of experience with tools and techniques so feel free to get a second opinion from me. because I know that i will be looking for a great
deal of advise from you all here!!!!

Cheers!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sporkchop*
> 
> I would like to introduce myself and i will soon be attempting to join the club!
> I am going( back ) to school to obtain my IT degree....so I thought this would be a great time to do my first build!
> The first thing I picked up was the Storm Trooper case! I stopped at a Fry's on the way back from a vacation and when I saw the build quality of the case I was sold!
> Asus 27" monitor should be showing up any minute.
> Asus gtx 680 is on the way.
> ASUS P9X79 PRO and an i7-3820 was ordered today!
> I think I have a pretty good start!
> 
> I do have a question though: I am planing on using an Antech KUHLER H2O 920 Liquid Cooling System (Corsair seems to have a bunch of probs with the pumps being noisy)
> and I was wondering what fan layout do i need to keep positive air pressure in the case? I have two cats and a dog so I wanna keep out all the junk in the air!
> 
> Keep up the good work everyone! Im inspired to mod my case !
> 
> P.S. I am a seasoned woodworker so I have tons of experience with tools and techniques so feel free to get a second opinion from me. because I know that i will be looking for a great
> deal of advise from you all here!!!!
> 
> Cheers!


Great Start I would say.. I look forward to some pictures.


----------



## Sporkchop

Thanks Unimatrixzero!

Oh i forgot to mention:

1) that I am planing on G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133

2) Intel 520 Series Cherryville SSDSC2CW120A3K5 2.5" 120GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)

3) Seagate Barracuda ST31000524AS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive

4) To be determined PSU ( any suggestions would be great!)

I want to add some LED's to the top and inside

extra fans on the bottom of the case in place of the SSD cage

Oh and like I said before i would like positive pressure on the inside of the case but i don't know where to put everything.

Let me know what you all think of the specs so far!


----------



## Ranguvar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sporkchop*
> 
> Thanks Unimatrixzero!
> Oh i forgot to mention:
> 1) that I am planing on G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133
> 2) Intel 520 Series Cherryville SSDSC2CW120A3K5 2.5" 120GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)
> 3) Seagate Barracuda ST31000524AS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive
> 4) To be determined PSU ( any suggestions would be great!)
> I want to add some LED's to the top and inside
> extra fans on the bottom of the case in place of the SSD cage
> Oh and like I said before i would like positive pressure on the inside of the case but i don't know where to put everything.
> Let me know what you all think of the specs so far!


If my suggestions are valid too, get DDR3-1600 RAM -- DDR3-2133 is not going to have a remotely noticeable impact.

The Intel 520 is decent, but pricey and SandForce, still recommend the Samsung 830 or Crucial m4.

For PSU, the Corsair HX750 is a great one that isn't _too_ pricey and will last you a long time (7 year warranty). It has nearly all black cables, mostly modular, and most of the cables are flat too.
The HX650 is a bit cheaper, but uses a different core that isn't as stellar.


----------



## Sporkchop

Thanks for the reply Ranguvar!

Tell me what you think....the reason that I picked the Intel SSD drive was the reliability factor......I read tons of reviews and the Intel drive seemed to be the one that was the most reliable. Once school starts i won't have time to do "have to" projects...
And there is a ton of different Samsung drives in the 520 catagory....I was thinking about 128 g so could you refine that suggestion when you get a chance.

I will do some hard checking on the HX 750 too... Thanks!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sporkchop*
> 
> Thanks Unimatrixzero!
> Oh i forgot to mention:
> 1) that I am planing on G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133
> 2) Intel 520 Series Cherryville SSDSC2CW120A3K5 2.5" 120GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)
> 3) Seagate Barracuda ST31000524AS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive
> 4) To be determined PSU ( any suggestions would be great!)
> I want to add some LED's to the top and inside
> extra fans on the bottom of the case in place of the SSD cage
> Oh and like I said before i would like positive pressure on the inside of the case but i don't know where to put everything.
> Let me know what you all think of the specs so far!


Positive pressure just means all fans blow in the case. Use push/pull for maximum effect on the Antech KUHLER H2O 920 and 2 fans in the bottom as you said. Just remember if you use bottom fans that there is enough airflow between the case and the surface (rug = more distance).


----------



## kpforce1

Shut the front door!!! Are you kidding me... after I already go and order my two 140 gts stealth rads I see this post (below) about those radiators...







These with top or side fittings would have worked out better for my loop. *Sigh* Ah well, I should get my last order of parts this week and I can start building my loop:

2- 140mm gts Steath rads (low air flow)
1- 280mm stealth rad (low air flow)
1- 240mm SR1 rad (high air flow putting two 120mm 200cfm Deltas on it for getting crazy)
2- MCP3xx pumps in series (one in the Koolance RP-1000 bay unit)
2- MCW82 GPU blocks (on gtx480's)
2- Swiftech gtx480 full cover heat sinks with 80mm fans
2- evga gtx480 backplates
blocks on the NB and NB voltage reg's
MOSFET blocks for my x48 ASUS Rex
EK-Supreme HF (all copper) Gold Edition
Crapload of matt black Bitspower fittings from a fellow forum member








1/2" ID 3/4" OD White tubing
and I modded my trooper and put an acrylic window in to see the goodies








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *For you water coolers and for the OVERCLOCKERs... Here is something really COOL.. !!!*
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=32880


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reglar*
> 
> I'm considering a Coursair H100 on the Storm Trooper and as I read through all the posts I saw the handle mod to fit a 120mm fan under it. I was wondering if it really makes that much of a difference? Also, what's the drawback of just putting a single top fan on the back while still using 2 pull inside on the H100?


The H100 is pretty sweet and definately doesn't really need the push pull (would be a minor difference in CPU temps)... thats what I was using until mine decided it didn't like a power brown out... lol the selector switch on the pump/block was stuck on one setting and the pump was running at 2x its "normal" operating RPM. It cooled my heavily overclocked Q9550 C1 without even breaking a sweat. If you do get one leave the thermal past that come on it there! I cleaned it off and used AS5 when what comes on it is way better haha


----------



## Sporkchop

perfect!
Thanks a ton!!!


----------



## Mraaz

You can fit a H100 but I've had a problem with it you won't be able to mount it at the bottem if you remove the ssd cage because the hoses are too short







besides that it's a great wc


----------



## Mraaz

Forgot to mention that when my new tubing arives I'm going to drill some holes to mount my ek 250 next to the motherboard grommets


----------



## skitzab1

wow so much has gone on since i ws lost in grait work at keeping bizzy guys got a small update uz might like

i have extended the psu mount 45mm out the rear of case



fitted skin in rear of case will be cutting rad mount in



and window desine gonna ponder on the window for a few days before i cut


and also i will be only using materials from the 2 cases no outsourcing sheet metal or plexi the only real things outsourcing tools and paint /sand paper /pop rivets


----------



## skitzab1

dam windows frustrate me i like this more but i still am not set on it .............................



hay guys can yall help me decide + rep to all that help


----------



## SortOfGrim

Right, small update. I'm done with the front rad mounts and base plate. Now I gotta wait for more parts..

Masked the base plate and the rad mounts cause they are ready for drilling and cutting.


And they are cut and drilled










The gap between the 2 radiators, well you get the idea










Finally I could paint the base plate! I'll place the pump on top of the SSD case.


Next to do is attached the fittings and tubing and wáááy later I'll install the hardware.

I'll keep you up-2-date!


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Right, small update. I'm done with the front rad mounts and base plate. Now I gotta wait for more parts..
> Masked the base plate and the rad mounts cause they are ready for drilling and cutting.
> 
> And they are cut and drilled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gap between the 2 radiators, well you get the idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I could paint the base plate! I'll place the pump on top of the SSD case.
> 
> Next to do is attached the fittings and tubing and wáááy later I'll install the hardware.
> I'll keep you up-2-date!


hi this is looking sweet but i have a suggestion....... if u where to cut out this section like so


you would gain lots including a drve bay or or 2







i dragged it all out and took thease shots for u felo trooper


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> I'm really liking this case. I haven't completely finished the build because I'm ordering a modular power supply, thus the reason the cables are bundled right now instead of tucked away. My wife and I were staring at this case and the Cosmos II yesterday at Microcenter, and we brought this one home. Looking forward to the side panel with a window, by then, I'll have my water cooling solution for this build put together.


I thought I would stop by and visit an old friend. I miss my old friend. I need a beer....


----------



## Mraaz

Welcome aboard


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> I thought I would stop by and visit an old friend. I miss my old friend. I need a beer....












in memory of a fallen trooper im shore u will get to that "MRAP" theamed trooper









id help by donating u a trooper case but i live in australia i got another one 2 drop my gear in so i could take my time on my "storm fortress" mod im probly not going to have a use for it once i have finished my "storm fortress / parra trooper" name undecided at the moment as the mobo hangs from the top of the case

on a side note how have u been doing hope u you are doing well and getting thru this i know how hard it can be and sometimes ill sit down for a beer or 2 to take the edge of than next thing i know my guards down and i end up drinking more than i should just to hide for a bit ..

as u may know from a bit back i shared that my dad was diagnosed with leukemia early last year and he got his biopsie tests back last week and he has gone into remission when i was told my i cried not from sadness but from being overwhelmed by the news as the docs said his condition only has about a 10% of remission 90% dont make it

but i wish u could have had the same outcome with your ma (but at least no more pain & suffering for her )
no one should have to go through these sort of things


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> hi this is looking sweet but i have a suggestion....... if u where to cut out this section like so
> 
> you would gain lots including a drve bay or or 2
> 
> 
> 
> i dragged it all out and took thease shots for u felo trooper


Thank you, trooper!

But I didn't want to cut up the trooper. That setup would be able to fit a 360, right?
How did you mount that blue fan? It looks like a psu cover. Can you post more pix on that?

Cheers


----------



## Mraaz

Jeeeeeez waiting for my parts to arive... takes so much time.. orderd them 1 week ago.


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Thank you, trooper!
> But I didn't want to cut up the trooper. That setup would be able to fit a 360, right?
> How did you mount that blue fan? It looks like a psu cover. Can you post more pix on that?
> Cheers


yer it will fit 360 rads

and u r right its a psu cover with a 140mm fan it is going to be mounted ther but it will be cut down and painted

pics can be found in my log

http://www.overclock.net/t/1236035/storm-fortress-work-log-silverstone-ft-02-fortress-donor-coolermaster-storm-trooper-mod-w-c

but if u are after a serton shot just ask and ill set it up for u and so forth

i will finish that off today and go a bit more in depth for u...

I should have it up on the log as soon s its done today


----------



## Zephyron

Hi everyone, Im new to the site but I will be getting CM Trooper within the next month or so and Im looking forward to modding my case a bit. One of the mods I was thinking of doing when I get my case is to try and add a hinge to the side panel similar to the Cosmos 2. I was wondering if anyone knew where to buy a pair of those Cosmos 2 hinges or if anyone knew how to accomplish this?


----------



## Sporkchop

Naked Trooper!!!! what should i do with it?



My new office desk



Newegg delivery



Question: Should i pick up an H100 at my local best buy so that if i get one that has the noisy pump i can just take it back to the store so i don't loose build time?

My GTX680 should be here tomorrow, and my Asus x79 as well as my i73820!!!


----------



## Mraaz

Verry nice desk :d
You could do that but why spend more $$$$


----------



## afadzil21

Quick advice. I've been looking at some casters for my CMST and I've come to like the Lian Li ones. However, there appear to be 2 variants, as below:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=130_133&products_id=30789

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=130_133&products_id=4407

Anyone ever used them yet and if someone could tell me the difference between the two it would be a great help. The price difference isn't really a concern for me. Oh, and if anyone has them installed, could you post some pics?

Thanks.


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sporkchop*
> 
> 
> Naked Trooper!!!! what should i do with it?
> 
> My new office desk
> 
> Newegg delivery
> 
> Question: Should i pick up an H100 at my local best buy so that if i get one that has the noisy pump i can just take it back to the store so i don't loose build time?
> My GTX680 should be here tomorrow, and my Asus x79 as well as my i73820!!!


"MOD IT"

as for the h100 id say go this


as u can add to it

like vga blocks rads pumps so forth u can customize and upgrade it as u like and u will have way more fun building it


----------



## Sporkchop

Thanks for the suggestion bro....but i don't think that I want to do that for my first build!
I was thinking about doing some LED strips like the ones that I have seen on this Trooper forum... and maybe a side panel mod or two..

I love the liquid cooling (custom) idea, but I want to make sure that all the components are working and no rma's needed.. Plus school will be starting for me in a few weeks and I want this build to be complete and up to par BEFORE then!

I figure the side panel mods and the LED's would be a project that I could complete in short order without having my main pc down at all..

Keep the suggestions coming!!!!

I will post more parts pron tomorrow when the shipments get here!


----------



## DireLeon2010

R.I.P. Dick Clark


----------



## SLI_Maniac

Just installed an H100 in my case with just a push configuration. Even with upwards of 1.45 volts I wasn't breaking 70c in Prime95. I'd say if your not trying to over volt your chip (beyond intel spec) that a custom loop doesnt offer much advantage on the 2500k.

Here's some pix


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sporkchop*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion bro....but i don't think that I want to do that for my first build!
> I was thinking about doing some LED strips like the ones that I have seen on this Trooper forum... and maybe a side panel mod or two..
> I love the liquid cooling (custom) idea, but I want to make sure that all the components are working and no rma's needed.. Plus school will be starting for me in a few weeks and I want this build to be complete and up to par BEFORE then!
> I figure the side panel mods and the LED's would be a project that I could complete in short order without having my main pc down at all..
> Keep the suggestions coming!!!!
> I will post more parts pron tomorrow when the shipments get here!


2 ezy if u r only planing on wc the cpu than the h100 is more than up to the job thay are good i just cant justify that a all in one wc is dearer than the xspc rasa kit

you could make sure that all the components are working and no rma's needed under air coolers like a stock intel cooler than once u know u r o.k install the water kit

it may sound a little daunting constructing a kit for the first time

but if u are scared of it leaking when u fill for testing just leave it empty and test with a bike pump or something of the sort and if u hear air leaking from a fitting or the loop don't hold pressure look into it and the fact that the rasa kit has 7/16" hosing and 1/2" barbs its realy hard to get a leak as the hose has to be stretched over the barbs as the barbs are larger than the hosing this kit is an entry kit to make it all ezy for u

why pay more money for a worst performing product that is what it is and cant be expanded h100 $160........ xspc rasa kit $139

not trying to offend or pressure u into it but once u have the W.C bug u got it for life

ow and if u r using destilled water or a good non conductive coolant if it leaks it will do nothing or just shut it down dry it out and put it back together and your on your way again

i have gone to bed with a system running and when i woke the next morning i thort why is my puter off then i noticed the puddle on my desk
the res had cracked over night and drained my intyer look ther was evan a puddle on my vga cards and it pored its way down threw the pci slots striped it thrue them on the bench till the next day and put it back together and wola all good no damage

that was my best leak so far but i have had many leaks over my time as i use non conductive coolants or a killcoil and distilled water
dry it out and throw it back together nock on some wood and hit that power button


----------



## TechSilver13

Just got this case to replace my NZXT Phantom...I was AMAZED at the quality! Hopefully when my level 10 GT comes in tomorrow I don't change my mind. It's between this and the lvl10, one is going back to amazon Monday morning :-/


----------



## TheNr24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> i have gone to bed with a system running and when i woke the next morning i thort why is my puter off then i noticed the puddle on my desk
> the res had cracked over night and drained my intyer look ther was evan a puddle on my vga cards and it pored its way down threw the pci slots


DAMN, I don't think horror stories like that are going to encourage him to get into watercooling








even if it didn't do any damage, that must be quite a shock waking up to that.

Although I agree, going with the XSPC kit is an excellent idea, especially because he could get a videoblock later on. With a cheaper kit, he'd be able to overclock higher, so his components will serve him longer so it's a win win. But for a first time build, this maybe a safer bet of his, in the end, watercooling IS a lot of work.


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNr24*
> 
> DAMN, I don't think horror stories like that are going to encourage him to get into watercooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even if it didn't do any damage, that must be quite a shock waking up to that.
> Although I agree, going with the XSPC kit is an excellent idea, especially because he could get a videoblock later on. With a cheaper kit, he'd be able to overclock higher, so his components will serve him longer so it's a win win. But for a first time build, this maybe a safer bet of his, in the end, watercooling IS a lot of work.


the res was thermaltake (should have mentioned that) lolz and what dose everyone say about thermaltake (iv forgotan)









the point is dont be afraid of the fact that ther is liqaud in your computer evan if ther is a mishap with the right coolant the chances of damage done is like way way lower than geting run over buy a car

we know that happens to people every day but we still walk across roads

iv had dust kill more hardware and mess things up


----------



## skitzab1

hay guys i was real bored and did this i think it would look good as a fan grill only on the back of the case but

i don't think i have seen one b 4

it was just a moc up but it could do 120mm fans and 140mm fans and yes befor anyone says thay would have bad air flow brobly would but i think its diff and with a little bit of thort u could probably get them to flow better like a spacer or something


----------



## indyrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> 2 ezy if u r only planing on wc the cpu than the h100 is more than up to the job thay are good i just cant justify that a all in one wc is dearer than the xspc rasa kit
> you could make sure that all the components are working and no rma's needed under air coolers like a stock intel cooler than once u know u r o.k install the water kit
> it may sound a little daunting constructing a kit for the first time
> 
> but if u are scared of it leaking when u fill for testing just leave it empty and test with a bike pump or something of the sort and if u hear air leaking from a fitting or the loop don't hold pressure look into it and the fact that the rasa kit has 7/16" hosing and 1/2" barbs its realy hard to get a leak as the hose has to be stretched over the barbs as the barbs are larger than the hosing this kit is an entry kit to make it all ezy for u
> why pay more money for a worst performing product that is what it is and cant be expanded h100 $160........ xspc rasa kit $139
> not trying to offend or pressure u into it but once u have the W.C bug u got it for life
> ow and if u r using destilled water or a good non conductive coolant if it leaks it will do nothing or just shut it down dry it out and put it back together and your on your way again
> i have gone to bed with a system running and when i woke the next morning i thort why is my puter off then i noticed the puddle on my desk
> the res had cracked over night and drained my intyer look ther was evan a puddle on my vga cards and it pored its way down threw the pci slots striped it thrue them on the bench till the next day and put it back together and wola all good no damage
> that was my best leak so far but i have had many leaks over my time as i use non conductive coolants or a killcoil and distilled water
> dry it out and throw it back together nock on some wood and hit that power button


I agree on the going for a "CUSTOM" setup I have a more expensive option (about $300 usd ) however it is closer to a fully custom setup.


----------



## skitzab1

"I still love my trooper"

But









I just perchased the most "epic" case ever But ASUS ROG got the first one i managed this

the only preorder slot











my one will not have the rog logo not shore whats going to be done ther logo & engraving wise

it will be eather white/orange or black/orange

broke now gota brake the piggy bank to get to preschool this week i get bullied when i walk






















can not forget to thank Daniel from
http://epicstore.com.au/


----------



## Dimlow

Sorry, But... err that's just ugly


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimlow*
> 
> Sorry, But... err that's just ugly


when it has phase change unit in the botom it wont look ugly







and each to ther own


----------



## Dimlow

What i don't like is that black screws, now if it was completely white that would be different. The screws just look out of place. Yes one persons hate is anothers love, or something like that.


----------



## skitzab1

mine will be black with orange screws and so forth that is the prototype for asus ROG







i get production line 01

check this out u may get a idear of where ill be going







http://www.overclock.net/t/1245645/halloween-dark-nights-epic-thermal-tower


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> mine will be black with orange screws and so forth that is the prototype for asus ROG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i get production line 01
> check this out u may get a idear of where ill be going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1245645/halloween-dark-nights-epic-thermal-tower


I like it.


----------



## skitzab1

hay boomstick iv gotn no sleep just cuz i cant stop thinkng about whats gonig to be done my mind is speed racers race track


----------



## remorseless

purchased the new storm trooper window panel


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remorseless*
> 
> purchased the new storm trooper window panel


u managed to find one


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remorseless*
> 
> purchased the new storm trooper window panel


Nice.


----------



## Sporkchop

Got a delivery today!!!!


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sporkchop*
> 
> Got a delivery today!!!!


You can just forward those to me. LOL


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sporkchop*
> 
> Got a delivery today!!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


'NICCCEEE'


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sporkchop*
> 
> Got a delivery today!!!!


ow look a 680







ther like gold at the moment nice bit of kit

be nice to see some 2011 single gtx680 benches

and a bit more work on my trooper


----------



## HCore

Newegg is running a pretty cool combo deal for the Storm Trooper & Storm Spawn mouse for $150. Just thought I'd give you guys a heads up if you didn't know.

LINK


----------



## FannBlade

Guys I'm looking for some Trooper build logs.
I have to get my hands on one of these to paint!
Sounds like good time for another case giveaway!

Point me toward some going looking Trooper builds.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade*
> 
> Guys I'm looking for some Trooper build logs.
> I have to get my hands on one of these to paint!
> Sounds like good time for another case giveaway!
> 
> Point me toward some going looking Trooper builds.


If you will go to page one and look through our Member's roster you will see each one of our builds by just clicking on the name.. Here is mine.

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/image/view/album/659541/id/822092/sort/display_order#order=79&albumId=659541&nextId=822164&prevId=822161&imageId=822163&imageESOId=2145165&fullUrl=%2Fgallery%2Fimage%2Fview%2Fid%2F822163%2Falbum%2F659541&fullSrc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Fimage%2Fid%2F2145165%2Fwidth%2F900%2Fheight%2F900%2Fflags%2FLL&thumbSrc=http%3A%2F%2Fcdn.overclock.net%2Fb%2Fbc%2F50x50px-ZC-bc9a27c5_IMG_0338.jpeg&description=&originalUrl=http%3A%2F%2Fcdn.overclock.net%2Fb%2Fbc%2Fbc9a27c5_IMG_0338.jpeg


----------



## FannBlade

I definitely look at yours already. Very Very nice job.
Very well thought out theme. Simple and eloquent just like the car.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HCore*
> 
> Newegg is running a pretty cool combo deal for the Storm Trooper & Storm Spawn mouse for $150. Just thought I'd give you guys a heads up if you didn't know.
> 
> LINK


*Wow that is a great deal... Thank HCore.*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> ow look a 680
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ther like gold at the moment nice bit of kit
> 
> be nice to see some 2011 single gtx680 benches
> 
> and a bit more work on my trooper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


*That window Design is Like OFF THE CHAIN !!!*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sporkchop*
> 
> Got a delivery today!!!!


*Now this is what I call a Combo !!!*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remorseless*
> 
> purchased the new storm trooper window panel


I am so glad you found those.. Those are Fun for the whole family too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> I thought I would stop by and visit an old friend. I miss my old friend. I need a beer....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in memory of a fallen trooper im shore u will get to that "MRAP" theamed trooper
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> id like to help by donating u a trooper case but i live in australia i got another one 2 drop my gear in so i could take my time on my "storm fortress" mod im probably not going to have a use for it once i have finished my "storm fortress / parra trooper" name undecided at the moment as the mobo hangs from the top of the case
> 
> on a side note how have u been doing hope u you are doing well and getting thru this i know how hard it can be and sometimes ill sit down for a beer or 2 to take the edge of than next thing i know my guards down and i end up drinking more than i should just to hide for a bit .. as you may know from a bit back, i shared that my dad was diagnosed with leukemia early last year and he got his biopsie tests back last week and he has gone into remission when i was told my i cried not from sadness but from being overwhelmed by the news as the docs said his condition only has about a 10% of remission 90% dont make it but i wish u could have had the same outcome with your ma (but at least no more pain & suffering for her )
> no one should have to go through these sort of things
Click to expand...

*ME TOO.. I would wish all these same things myself.

I love the MRAP THEME*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> hi this is looking sweet but i have a suggestion....... if u where to cut out this section like so
> 
> you would gain lots including a drve bay or or 2
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dragged it all out and took thease shots for u felo trooper
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, trooper!
> 
> But I didn't want to cut up the trooper. That setup would be able to fit a 360, right?
> How did you mount that blue fan? It looks like a psu cover. Can you post more pix on that?
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

*That is a PSU or the cover.. That is true.. that would be a great Mount for fans of you had a couple of those lying around.. I love the Idea of everyone getting into the Modding of this case. It has so much potential.. Thanks for Showing this Idea.. it is great.*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zephyron*
> 
> Hi everyone, Im new to the site but I will be getting CM Trooper within the next month or so and Im looking forward to modding my case a bit. One of the mods I was thinking of doing when I get my case is to try and add a hinge to the side panel similar to the Cosmos 2. I was wondering if anyone knew where to buy a pair of those Cosmos 2 hinges or if anyone knew how to accomplish this?


*You could email them with your idea to mod it but the problem is the way the panel Mounts is completely different, as you probably already know. But if you want to go movable hinges I would try them or Lowes Cabinet Department.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> R.I.P. Dick Clark




*One of the most Ageless and And Coolest Men of the 20th Century. RIP DC.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyler2Dope*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this case to replace my NZXT Phantom...I was AMAZED at the quality! Hopefully when my level 10 GT comes in tomorrow I don't change my mind. It's between this and the lvl10, one is going back to amazon Monday morning :-/


*You know ? I really don't know what to say to this comment. They both are amazing cases. Just wondering if you will decide on the Level 10 club Thread?*


----------



## Warfare

**************Deal Alert, Men***********

Microcenter has the AMD FX 8120 BE for $149.

I know we all don't have a MC close to us, but great deal anyway.


----------



## Mraaz

bought the fx-8120 for 200 euro's when it came out.. seems that nobody wants them any longer..


----------



## Mraaz

Just got a call from the company that was supposed to deliver my order today, it will arive on Monday or Tuesday. Well that's quite a bummer because I wanted to do some work on my pc this weekend. Ah well things could be worse, like living in Sudan


----------



## Sporkchop

Thanks for all the support!

OK im ready for the final push! But i need some help choosing the rest of it all.... seeing these parts on my desk is killing me!

I need memory....my board supports quad channel memory so I was thinking Gskill ripjaw 16 gigs

SSD: 128 gig Samung or Intel ( they have the best reliability that i have seen )

PSU: I want modular for sure for the clean look, not set on a brand

I am going with the H100 for cooling

I am wanting more red LED fans for the case. one or two in the bottom of the case, two for the side panel and what ever I will need to get the rad of the H100

and I want to do some strip LED lights for the case as well!

HELP!!!!!!!! I need to order some parts and get building!


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sporkchop*
> 
> Thanks for all the support!
> OK im ready for the final push! But i need some help choosing the rest of it all.... seeing these parts on my desk is killing me!
> I need memory....my board supports quad channel memory so I was thinking Gskill ripjaw 16 gigs
> SSD: 128 gig Samung or Intel ( they have the best reliability that i have seen )
> PSU: I want modular for sure for the clean look, not set on a brand
> I am going with the H100 for cooling
> I am wanting more red LED fans for the case. one or two in the bottom of the case, two for the side panel and what ever I will need to get the rad of the H100
> and I want to do some strip LED lights for the case as well!
> HELP!!!!!!!! I need to order some parts and get building!


Ram is a toss up in my mind, because I'm always thinking about speed and ability to OC. I carried over my DDR3 2000(x58 build) and stretched it to 2133. Suggestion.....

Samsung on the build, SATAIII variety, Sandforce 2281. Boom

PSU - NZXT HALE82 HALE82-850-M
COOLER MASTER Silent Pro RS850-AMBAJ3-US 850W


----------



## Sporkchop

[QUOTEOriginally Posted by Sporkchop View Post

Thanks for all the support!
OK im ready for the final push! But i need some help choosing the rest of it all.... seeing these parts on my desk is killing me!
I need memory....my board supports quad channel memory so I was thinking Gskill ripjaw 16 gigs
SSD: 128 gig Samung or Intel ( they have the best reliability that i have seen )
PSU: I want modular for sure for the clean look, not set on a brand
I am going with the H100 for cooling
I am wanting more red LED fans for the case. one or two in the bottom of the case, two for the side panel and what ever I will need to get the rad of the H100
and I want to do some strip LED lights for the case as well!
HELP!!!!!!!! I need to order some parts and get building!

Ram is a toss up in my mind, because I'm always thinking about speed and ability to OC. I carried over my DDR3 2000(x58 build) and stretched it to 2133. Suggestion.....

Samsung on the build, SATAIII variety, Sandforce 2281. Boom

PSU - NZXT HALE82 HALE82-850-M
COOLER MASTER Silent Pro RS850-AMBAJ3-US 850W][/QUOTE]

Thanks bro!
I really like the looks of the NZXT PSU!

Just looked at the OZC Vertex 4 and I might be going with that now! ( yeah i'm flip flopping I know )

Lights and fans I would love some help on still.

Maybe:

http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/premium-modding/alchemy-led-strips/


----------



## Mraaz

Try some scythe gentle typhoons or cougar vortex fans







if you want some with led's in it try the coolermaster sickle flow's


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mraaz*
> 
> Try some scythe gentle typhoons or cougar vortex fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you want some with led's in it try the coolermaster sickle flow's


Sickleflows (w/ or w/o LEDS) are good for the price and cheap(on Amazon).


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sporkchop*
> 
> Thanks for all the support!
> OK im ready for the final push! But i need some help choosing the rest of it all.... seeing these parts on my desk is killing me!
> I need memory....my board supports quad channel memory so I was thinking Gskill ripjaw 16 gigs
> SSD: 128 gig Samung or Intel ( they have the best reliability that i have seen )
> PSU: I want modular for sure for the clean look, not set on a brand
> I am going with the H100 for cooling
> I am wanting more red LED fans for the case. one or two in the bottom of the case, two for the side panel and what ever I will need to get the rad of the H100
> and I want to do some strip LED lights for the case as well!
> HELP!!!!!!!! I need to order some parts and get building!


G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 16GB DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000) Desktop Memory Model F3-17000CL11Q-16GBZL - $129.99

Has a $30 Coupon too - $30 off with promo code HARDOCPX418E, ends 4/24


----------



## Sporkchop

you rock!

done deal on the memory!

good look'n out


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sporkchop*
> 
> you rock!
> 
> done deal on the memory!
> good look'n out


Always lookin' out. And yes, I do rock.


----------



## Mraaz

perhaps I'm going to make a metal cover from the back to the hd cage to cover up the psu and pump. Going to drill some holes for the hoses just like the corsair 800d


----------



## Zan30

i was thinking of getting ivy but i don't want to get a new board if i don't have too because i have ASUS RoG Maximus IV Extreme (P67) with the gen 3 update will this not do ?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Hi all!

Got some work done on my birthday (4/20), talk about dedication!









Anyway, I finally got the the rads with fans in. And omg that was a f**cking pain!


putting those screws in of the rad mounts was a bloody pain.
I also had to cut-off a small section of the bottom 5.25" bay.

Not sure how to run the fan cables as I want to use the Zalman fan controller.

Tomorrow I'll do the tubing, if I'll find the time that is. And probably Sunday will be the leak test.

Moar updates soon!


----------



## PhantomLlama

Holy buckets! I don't log on for a day and the place blows up! LOL

An update on my build:

Well, very little of an update. I got a couple Scythe 1900rpm fans for my case (put on top for exhaust. Still have no idea what to do with my LED string to get what I'm really going for. I also feel like a wannabe because I haven't done any of my decaling yet. I have all the stuff ready to be printed, I just need to do it -_-.

Most of my time of late has been dedicated toward recording BF3 gameplay for my YouTube channel- I'll be linking to that shortly, and would be most humbled if we had a link to that on the main page, but I totally understand if it's irrelevant.

Other than that, my trooper is sitting pretty and running very well


----------



## TheNr24

Amazing! That's a lot of radiator crammed in a small place!

Happy birthday dude! I'll light one in your honor!


----------



## remorseless

facebook told me where to buy my panel







that cm store had 50 in stock only. price was 29.99 but it dropped to 19.99 and they refunded me $10


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade*
> 
> Guys I'm looking for some Trooper build logs.
> I have to get my hands on one of these to paint!
> Sounds like good time for another case giveaway!
> Point me toward some going looking Trooper builds.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1236035/storm-fortress-work-log-silverstone-ft-02-fortress-donor-coolermaster-storm-trooper-mod-w-c still ongoing


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *That is a PSU or the cover.. That is true.. that would be a great Mount for fans of you had a couple of those lying around.. I love the Idea of everyone getting into the Modding of this case. It has so much potential.. Thanks for Showing this Idea.. it is great.*
> 
> yup yup i could not resist thay could be used as rad mounts... fan grills to cover that messy cut out.... and to section off somthing wilst keeping air flow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A DEAD psu is like one of the ezyest things to get your hands on


----------



## TNewton

I'm seriously thinking of buying one of these but am struggling to source the side window panels. I live in the UK. have this been released yet cos the sticky on the first post says available April 2012...


----------



## SortOfGrim

Finally got all the tubes in. I'm not going to do the leak test yet as I'm still waiting for a few parts.
The tubes look orange but according to Feser it is UV red. We'll see.



And why didn't Cooler Master already plugged in the cables for the x-dock?!!


----------



## Mraaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Finally got all the tubes in. I'm not going to do the leak test yet as I'm still waiting for a few parts.
> The tubes look orange but according to Feser it is UV red. We'll see.
> 
> 
> And why didn't Cooler Master already plugged in the cables for the x-dock?!!


Looks cool







and yea I thought the same about the x dock
Who knows a free to use program for drawning computers and stuff?


----------



## PhantomLlama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> And why didn't Cooler Master already plugged in the cables for the x-dock?!!


That IS a good question! Probably because if you don't use it, it's just another SATA connection that will be mixed in with your uglies, as would be the power connector. But, I agree- that is a strange thing to do to us.

On another note, I have a rather substantial amount of cash coming my way in about 2 weeks- I can get that H100 I've been eyeing (these awesome loops look mighty expensive and well beyond my financial allowance lol)

Once I get that, I'm going to move my H60 onto my 6950 I think. Currently, with the stock cooler (see picture in my build) is OCed at:
Core: 880MHz
Memory: 1375MHz
Voltage: 1100

Also, it's unlocked =) So, I have a hefty 1GB 6950

Oh, and the fan is custom adjusted and currently running at 80% lol

Gotta love TRIXX utility for Sapphire cards.


----------



## unimatrixzero

*THAT'S why My X Dock don't work*


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *THAT'S why My X Dock don't work*


hi Uni am i aloud to give + rep for somthing like that

im still chuckling


----------



## unimatrixzero

I am sure that the Mod's will take it away if they think it is unnessessary.


----------



## skitzab1

but it helped me

i was in a glum mood so it did help another member he he

thay pulled like 4 of my post last night thay said breach of rules









iv never had one pulled yet or evan a warning and iv been on here for like 5 years

i think this EPIC pc Case im doing

has put me on ther radar cuz iv didnt do anything dif to i normaly would









i know u r a bizzy man but would u be interested in helping me with the epic build log as it is seaming to be bizzy and could get messy and confusing fast

im a wrench/power tools sorta man not a keyboard guy not so good with these sorts of things i only just worked out how to put sig links up lol


----------



## Tyrandis

Very nice case. Might replace my Antec 1200 with this bad boy haha


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Sorry been so Long.. I have been working on development on a new COSMOS S build. "The Aston Martin Build." I am baseing a lot of the build on this Theme along with the slot loading DVDRW.*


Slot Loading front like this

I am Using this clock


and a Side Panel like this


The Top Like this.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> but it helped me
> 
> i was in a glum mood so it did help another member he he
> 
> thay pulled like 4 of my post last night thay said breach of rules
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iv never had one pulled yet or evan a warning and iv been on here for like 5 years
> 
> i think this EPIC pc Case im doing
> 
> has put me on ther radar cuz iv didnt do anything dif to i normaly would
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know u r a bizzy man but would u be interested in helping me with the epic build log as it is seaming to be bizzy and could get messy and confusing fast
> 
> im a wrench/power tools sorta man not a keyboard guy not so good with these sorts of things i only just worked out how to put sig links up lol


I would love to help you on your mod.. Give me your Thread so I can go there.

BTW.

Be careful being good at stuff around here.. They don't like that Kind of Shxx.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrandis*
> 
> Very nice case. Might replace my Antec 1200 with this bad boy haha


*Hope you do.. I want to see more MODS*


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *THAT'S why My X Dock don't work*


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> I would love to help you on your mod.. Give me your Thread so I can go there.
> BTW.
> Be careful being good at stuff around here.. They don't like that Kind of Shxx.


this is the link to the thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1245645/halloween-dark-nights-rename-wonka-epic-thermal-tower

do i have to give u access to make changes and so forth if so let me know how to go about it your a champ man

i know u have probably been watching my trooper log to but here is a link to that aswell









http://www.overclock.net/t/1236035/storm-fortress-work-log-silverstone-ft-02-fortress-donor-coolermaster-storm-trooper-mod-w-c


----------



## skitzab1

man im turning all my fans off on my rig my room is freezing maybe just throw furmark on in the background









my cards are idling at 12*c lolz bench time if only i could be bothered


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> And why didn't Cooler Master already plugged in the cables for the x-dock?!!
> 
> 
> 
> That IS a good question! Probably because if you don't use it, it's just another SATA connection that will be mixed in with your uglies, as would be the power connector. But, I agree- that is a strange thing to do to us.
> 
> On another note, I have a rather substantial amount of cash coming my way in about 2 weeks- I can get that H100 I've been eyeing (these awesome loops look mighty expensive and well beyond my financial allowance lol)
> 
> Once I get that, I'm going to move my H60 onto my 6950 I think. Currently, with the stock cooler (see picture in my build) is OCed at:
> Core: 880MHz
> Memory: 1375MHz
> Voltage: 1100
> 
> Also, it's unlocked =) So, I have a hefty 1GB 6950
> 
> Oh, and the fan is custom adjusted and currently running at 80% lol
> 
> Gotta love TRIXX utility for Sapphire cards.
Click to expand...

For $15 more you can get a XSPC kit, it will cool much better and you can expand on it if you ever want to. Granted you'll want new tubing so add $10-$15 more.

http://www.jab-tech.com/XSPC-Rasa-750-RS240-CPU-watercooling-kit-pr-4753.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *THAT'S why My X Dock don't work*











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Sorry been so Long.. I have been working on development on a new COSMOS S build. "The Aston Martin Build." I am baseing a lot of the build on this Theme along with the slot loading DVDRW.*
> 
> 
> Slot Loading front like this
> 
> I am Using this clock
> 
> 
> and a Side Panel like this
> 
> 
> The Top Like this.


You need to start doing build logs for all these killer builds you have been up to.


----------



## LegendMask

UMZ I got your message bro, going back home tonight hopefully will do something together again.

Keep it up guys you all are doing great job, this thread is ROCKING!!


----------



## PhantomLlama

Well, I am going to "go live" with my Battlefield 3 YouTube Channel now. I am currently uploading my fourth video, so there is a bit of content up. I'd appreciate it if you visited it, checked the videos out, even like them and even share them with other people maybe (if Battlefield is something you like). UZ, I don't suppose it would be too terribly much to ask to maaaaybe get a link posted on the front page even?









Anyway, here is the link to my channel:

http://www.youtube.com/user/ThePhantomLlama?feature=mhee

Enjoy!!!


----------



## remorseless

oh llame those baddies camping by the train nice m240 streak

here is my youtube channel

http://www.youtube.com/user/UrDmizify/videos

i havent made much videos since i been busy with work but i will get the ball rollin soon


----------



## Bluezero5

Here's my storm trooper!!
I so totally need to be in this club!!!

758.JPG 1401k .JPG file


756.JPG 1844k .JPG file


----------



## skitzab1

Sporkchop
Today at 6:59 am
Yeah send me some pics of what you have or plan on.
I have some metal now for modding! Turns out i have a ton of sheet metal from when I put in my furnace! its gonna be perfect i think.... and FREE!

I am going to use some cardboard and make some templates of my ideas... ill post them on the board or send them to you.

My idea is that I want to hide the wires coming out of the powersupply....and make a tunnel for the fan on the bottom of the case (where the SSD cage used to be) to help keep the GPU cool.

I am thinking about doing the H100 and use the 200mm fan on the top of the case under the handle so i can use that use that fan!

Good looking out bro!

Cheers!

Matt
aka sporkchop

skitzab1
Today at 7:10 am
so 200mm fan on the bottom in front of psu with blowhole up to your card interesting is that your ame ??

skitzab1
Today at 5:20 pm

well this is all for u( put a bit of thort into this for u but remember my basment is about an inch higher than the psu

this is just tape and cardbourd moc up i could not push the fan farther back as it hit the botom of the mobo tray but u should be abel to sort something







make yours a little wider or something as my as my mobo has gone from the right side to the left side u will have to mock up a template for yours as this one would be back to front in your case

i thort u would like this one if u want to pay for postage i could evan probly send the red fan to u if interested




























hope this puts a smile on ur face Sporkchop if i can help a felo trooper ill jump to it







i find it fun ????


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> Well, I am going to "go live" with my Battlefield 3 YouTube Channel now. I am currently uploading my fourth video, so there is a bit of content up. I'd appreciate it if you visited it, checked the videos out, even like them and even share them with other people maybe (if Battlefield is something you like). UZ, I don't suppose it would be too terribly much to ask to maaaaybe get a link posted on the front page even?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, here is the link to my channel:
> http://www.youtube.com/user/ThePhantomLlama?feature=mhee
> Enjoy!!!


First off!!!







Brother, you are a crazy gamer!!! G-D Bless you bud!!! LOL







'YOU ROCK'!!!!!








Love it dude.. Just Love it!!! 




Ok, it's going to be a few hour's before I can 'Qoute' anything....







: There just so much!!!














Man, you guy's are 'ROCKIN' this thread!!!







See ya in a few..... WOW


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> Sporkchop
> Today at 6:59 am
> Yeah send me some pics of what you have or plan on.
> I have some metal now for modding! Turns out i have a ton of sheet metal from when I put in my furnace! its gonna be perfect i think.... and FREE!
> 
> I am going to use some cardboard and make some templates of my ideas... ill post them on the board or send them to you.
> 
> My idea is that I want to hide the wires coming out of the powersupply....and make a tunnel for the fan on the bottom of the case (where the SSD cage used to be) to help keep the GPU cool.
> 
> I am thinking about doing the H100 and use the 200mm fan on the top of the case under the handle so i can use that use that fan!
> 
> Good looking out bro!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Matt
> aka sporkchop
> 
> skitzab1
> Today at 7:10 am
> so 200mm fan on the bottom in front of psu with blowhole up to your card interesting is that your ame ??
> 
> skitzab1
> Today at 5:20 pm
> 
> well this is all for u( put a bit of thort into this for u but remember my basment is about an inch higher than the psu
> 
> this is just tape and cardbourd moc up i could not push the fan farther back as it hit the botom of the mobo tray but u should be abel to sort something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make yours a little wider or something as my as my mobo has gone from the right side to the left side u will have to mock up a template for yours as this one would be back to front in your case
> 
> i thort u would like this one if u want to pay for postage i could evan probly send the red fan to u if interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope this puts a smile on ur face Sporkchop if i can help a felo trooper ill jump to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i find it fun ????


*it did..*


----------



## Mraaz

Isn't that bacement going to vibrate whilest using a wc loop with external pump?


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mraaz*
> 
> Isn't that bacement going to vibrate whilest using a wc loop with external pump?


the end resort will be made out of sec steal or 3m alloy

this was just a mock up for sporkchop


----------



## Mraaz

Guys I"ve found some old side panels but there"s a bit of ductape on them what is.the best way to.remove it?


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mraaz*
> 
> Guys I"ve found some old side panels but there"s a bit of ductape on them what is.the best way to.remove it?


Some GooGone.


----------



## Sporkchop

Sweet! I did some mocking up myself....no pics though cause i wanna get my psu in there first and see how much room i have to play with ....

I am thinking that I want to have a metal cover that will hide wires, and still leave room for a bottom fan. maybe a tunnel to put the air in the right place!

I can do some powercoating at home too so that might be a good idea as well.. The powercoat is really pretty easy to do and not to expensive once you get all the gear and supplys you need.


----------



## skitzab1

????no thankyou????


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sporkchop*
> 
> Sweet! I did some mocking up myself....no pics though cause i wanna get my psu in there first and see how much room i have to play with ....
> 
> I am thinking that I want to have a metal cover that will hide wires, and still leave room for a bottom fan. maybe a tunnel to put the air in the right place!
> 
> I can do some powercoating at home too so that might be a good idea as well.. The powercoat is really pretty easy to do and not to expensive once you get all the gear and supplys you need.


_I have been wondering about a very similar idea and I was thinking of taking some 3 inch PVC pipe and cut it into a quart circle and long from bottom to top. Paint it Satin Black to match the case and that would look nice, especially with some chrome tape over it or just on the edge.



This would act as a curved wall that would essentially hide the wires after the build that would be completed with a curved design element that would add beauty to the the inside of the case and could be removed easily and replaced in a snap._


----------



## LegendMask

*Just wanna share this video and hope to get some feedback since im a bit new to this...
for all the top gear fans hope you like this







*


----------



## skitzab1

i only had time to watch the first 45 sec but im a big fan and that was cool !!!!!!!


----------



## skitzab1

BooM!!!!!!!!!

i evan shocked my self


----------



## TheNr24

LegendMask, I usually hate fan-made stuff like that, because i'ts usually super ugly with windows movie maker transitions.
But yours is very professional. I recognized many scenes and I became all nostalgic. I think I'll go watch a couple again.
I do think it missed shots from some awesome episodes but I guess you could have kept going, it would be 10 h long.

I like Jalopnik's top 10

Oh and:


Spoiler: Dragracer burns Nissan Sunny


----------



## indyrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> BooM!!!!!!!!!
> i evan shocked my self


Damn sir that is hot!


----------



## skitzab1

thanks Indy glad u like it

like i said it shocked me to.

problem is the case is now sold








once finished ..


----------



## indyrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> thanks Indy glad u like it
> like i said it shocked me to.
> problem is the case is now sold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once finished ..


Sad face. Oh well just out of curiosity what did you use to make the psu cover?
I might want to add that to the list of mods for my mostly stock trooper that are to be done. Right now the list includes a window with engraving, cutout to mount a 360 mm rad in the roof, and a psu cover. I was also thinking about adding a better fan controller to the case possibly by removing the x dock and modding it so that I can mount a full featured controller.


----------



## Sporkchop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indyrocker*
> 
> Damn sir that is hot!


POOOOOOW!

rock it!


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> BooM!!!!!!!!!
> i evan shocked my self
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


skitzab1.... DUDE







.......... Very







mod!!! Great work sir...







Rep's+ bud.....







Good Stuff!!!


----------



## Mraaz

Who knows a store in europe or in the netherlands whre i van buy grommets like at the back of the trooper??


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> skitzab1.... DUDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......... Very
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mod!!! Great work sir...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rep's+ bud.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Stuff!!!


thanks Rogue much appreciated









problem is the case is now sold
once finished ..


----------



## suave stats

Hey guys was wondering if you can help me out, I plan on getting this case in late may early june and I want to put 8-9 120mm yate loons fans (0.30 amps) in this case. So my question is what fan controller (money isn't an issue) would look best with this case and allow me to have 9 fans all being controlled at once. Any suggestions/recommendation would be much appreciated


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suave stats*
> 
> Hey guys was wondering if you can help me out, I plan on getting this case in late may early june and I want to put 8-9 120mm yate loons fans (0.30 amps) in this case. So my question is what fan controller (money isn't an issue) would look best with this case and allow me to have 9 fans all being controlled at once. Any suggestions/recommendation would be much appreciated




will cover it

or u can bridg fans and use ether of these 2 thay look good in the trooper


----------



## suave stats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> 
> will cover it
> or u can bridg fans and use this thay look good in the trooper


Whoa they both look incredible







but if I chose the mesh one, how would I bridge fans?


----------



## skitzab1

splice the fans cables to one header.. then thay will share the voltage









there is 3 different fan controllers there


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Who said that other thing's can't get OverClocked!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallpaper 1366 x 768
> Enjoy!


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


just sent it to a freind he loved it







nice man u do that ???


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mraaz*
> 
> Who knows a store in europe or in the netherlands whre i van buy grommets like at the back of the trooper??


highflow.nl has a few grommets


----------



## Gillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> 
> will cover it
> or u can bridg fans and use ether of these 2 thay look good in the trooper


I would avoid the NZXT gear if i were you, sure they look the best but the support you get is useless. The Sentry Mix that i received was emmiting an annoying buzz under load, when i reported the fault i got no responce from NZXT and the retailer is in the US so shipping it back for a warranty replacement is like buying another one all over again.

I just ended up fixing it myself, the components on the main board are crap quallity. The problem was a dried out cap in the input stage. Its an easy fix to do, but the fact that i had to do it myself and got no responce from support is crap.

I may have a look at that lamptron unit, that looks pretty suitable for the trooper.


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gillen*
> 
> I would avoid the NZXT gear if i were you, sure they look the best but the support you get is useless. The Sentry Mix that i received was emmiting an annoying buzz under load, when i reported the fault i got no responce from NZXT and the retailer is in the US so shipping it back for a warranty replacement is like buying another one all over again.
> I just ended up fixing it myself, the components on the main board are crap quallity. The problem was a dried out cap in the input stage. Its an easy fix to do, but the fact that i had to do it myself and got no responce from support is crap.
> I may have a look at that lamptron unit, that looks pretty suitable for the trooper.


Im using 2 of them no probs must have been a bit of bad luck







sorry man

if u know how to us a malty meter u can find the source and fix the tic with a cap or resisters


----------



## Gillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> Im using 2 of them no probs must have been a bit of bad luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry man
> if u know how to us a malty meter u can find the source and fix the tic with a cap or resisters


Yeah, i hooked it up to the CRO at work, to track down the fault, im a coms tech by trade so it was easy to fix. but i shouldnt have had to do that in the first place. It was'nt a quiet buzz either it was like someone touching a fan with a piece card at 5000rpm


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gillen*
> 
> Yeah, i hooked it up to the CRO at work, to track down the fault, im a coms tech by trade so it was easy to fix. but i shouldnt have had to do that in the first place. It was'nt a quiet buzz either it was like someone touching a fan with a piece card at 5000rpm


dam no u should not.

but congrats on getting it fixed


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gillen*
> 
> Yeah, i hooked it up to the CRO at work, to track down the fault, im a coms tech by trade so it was easy to fix. but i shouldnt have had to do that in the first place. It was'nt a quiet buzz either it was like someone touching a fan with a piece card at 5000rpm


talking about no support................................................................... this is what i had to deal with a bit back supposedly refferance PCB cards



thay ended up with stronger overclocks at lower voltage i tested them under the stock coolers


----------



## suave stats

So should I not get the nzxt fan controllers? I'm confused









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suave stats*
> 
> So should I not get the nzxt fan controllers? I'm confused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go for it mate, if theyre the one you like then its up to you, dont let my *****ing influence your decision. It sound as if my problem was a one off thing. If Skiz has two working and i have one failed, then you have a 1/3 chance of getting a bad one









All jokes aside the NZXT unit is very nice in terms of looks and the way it opperates. It blends seamlessly into the troopers design and you can change the LED's to pretty much any colour you would use in the case.

Being an American i dont think you would have the support problems we Aussies have, your postal service is second to none.


----------



## Gillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> talking about no support................................................................... this is what i had to deal with a bit back supposedly refferance PCB cards
> 
> thay ended up with stronger overclocks at lower voltage i tested them under the stock coolers


Wut....

Must have knocked the limiting circuit out of wack


----------



## Sporkchop

Kinda off topic sorry:

I have an ASUS x 79 pro mobo and It has SSD caching on it.

My question is that I am picking up a OCZ vertex 4 128 for my boot drive, and a 1tb spinner for storage....and I was wondering what size ssd i should get for the caching of that 1tb

Thanks for the help ahead of time!


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gillen*
> 
> Wut....
> Must have knocked the limiting circuit out of wack


i feal stupid here but can u dumb it down a little plz.









i dont get what u mean !


----------



## Gillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> i feal stupid here but can u dumb it down a little plz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont get what u mean !


Sry i mean to say as if every board made in the GTX 5XX series is exactly the same and has a limiter on it to make it a "lower" model.
It happens with alot of electronics. i **** you not one of the radios we deal with at work is about $15000, and is exactly the same as the $5000 model, they just blanked over some of the buttons on the lower spec unit. Cheeky buggers


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sporkchop*
> 
> Kinda off topic sorry:
> 
> I have an ASUS x 79 pro mobo and It has SSD caching on it.
> 
> My question is that I am picking up a OCZ vertex 4 128 for my boot drive, and a 1tb spinner for storage....and I was wondering what size ssd i should get for the caching of that 1tb
> 
> Thanks for the help ahead of time!


*Answer:

I would say 16 Gb Cache file would be good. A hundred if you Photoshop and do hardcore graphics.*


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gillen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> i feal stupid here but can u dumb it down a little plz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont get what u mean !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sry i mean to say as if every board made in the GTX 5XX series is exactly the same and has a limiter on it to make it a "lower" model.
> It happens with alot of electronics. i **** you not one of the radios we deal with at work is about $15000, and is exactly the same as the $5000 model, they just blanked over some of the buttons on the lower spec unit. Cheeky buggers
Click to expand...

*Answer:

The way it works with Nvidia is the cores are the same but sometimes, Like AMD, The outer Chips on the die are sometimes alittle unstable so they clock them down or eleminate cores to and sell them as lesser models. They can be unlocked but they are not stable usually.*


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suave stats*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> 
> will cover it
> or u can bridg fans and use this thay look good in the trooper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa they both look incredible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but if I chose the mesh one, how would I bridge fans?
Click to expand...

*Use a Wire Hub.. Here is an Example of a Wire Hub on a CM Storm Scout.*


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegendMask*
> 
> *Just wanna share this video and hope to get some feedback since im a bit new to this...
> for all the top gear fans hope you like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*That was Breathtaking Legendmask.. you know I love all your stuff.. You are a true Video Artist of the 21st. Century.*


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gillen*
> 
> Sry i mean to say as if every board made in the GTX 5XX series is exactly the same and has a limiter on it to make it a "lower" model.
> It happens with alot of electronics. i **** you not one of the radios we deal with at work is about $15000, and is exactly the same as the $5000 model, they just blanked over some of the buttons on the lower spec unit. Cheeky buggers


thay are the fastest 570 sli evan above 580s and im only on a 1156 860
well on this forum









look in this list and try and find a 570 sli above mine


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suave stats*
> 
> Hey guys was wondering if you can help me out, I plan on getting this case in late may early june and I want to put 8-9 120mm yate loons fans (0.30 amps) in this case. So my question is what fan controller (money isn't an issue) would look best with this case and allow me to have 9 fans all being controlled at once. Any suggestions/recommendation would be much appreciated


_NZXT Sentry Mesh looks the best and has the biggest Heatsinks on the Transistors._



*Just buy Two of them and Piggy back them... And then Post the Pictures because I want to see that Build.*


----------



## PhantomLlama

The way I see it, as far as fan controllers are concerned, my NZXT Sentry II is great. I like the touch screen control, it gives me temperatures, and I can control five fans with it. If I want any more fans, there's the built in fan controller (I would just use that for my less important fans. And if that still isn't enough, there's always the connections on the motherboard. I like the look of the Sentry III but taking up two 5.25 bays for 5 fans with relatively little added functionality just seems...wasteful. I'll save that space for a card reader (if I get one) or a second optical drive (again if I get one).

On a semi-related note, I cannot wait to get all these Thermaltake fans out of my case! I'm replacing them slowly because they do move a lot of air. But they just drooooonne. My new scythe fans are loud but it's not a mechanical-sounding loud, if that makes any sense.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> thay are the fastest 570 sli evan above 580s and im only on a 1156 860
> well on this forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look in this list and try and find a 570 sli above mine


You should bench your system and get your SLI 570's on the Heaven 3.0 bench list









HERE is the Link


----------



## TonyV43

Sharing some simple tips to reduce Dust that accumulates at the Trooper's Side Panel



Apply the Velcro at the center of the fan filter.. then just stick it at the side panel as shown below...



There you go.. Now I can just clean those filters by just pulling it off at the side.. =)





Hope this could help other troopers having problems with dust at the Side Panel...

Cheers Guys..


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> _NZXT Sentry Mesh looks the best and has the biggest Heatsinks on the Transistors._
> 
> *Just buy Two of them and Piggy back them... And then Post the Pictures because I want to see that Build.*


he he there what i suggested 2







grate minds think alike


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> You should bench your system and get your SLI 570's on the Heaven 3.0 bench list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE is the Link


thats v 2.5 and not at limets of hardware i can get this chip out to 4.76 and the 570 i have not pushed past 1.1v yet


but look at this little secret

custom 1.27v bios made by me









yet but look at this little secret


----------



## suave stats

+rep to all three of you guys for helping me out so much








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> splice the fans cables to one header.. then thay will share the voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is 3 different fan controllers there


Oh okay I got it now thanks you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gillen*
> 
> Go for it mate, if theyre the one you like then its up to you, dont let my *****ing influence your decision. It sound as if my problem was a one off thing. If Skiz has two working and i have one failed, then you have a 1/3 chance of getting a bad one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All jokes aside the NZXT unit is very nice in terms of looks and the way it opperates. It blends seamlessly into the troopers design and you can change the LED's to pretty much any colour you would use in the case.
> Being an American i dont think you would have the support problems we Aussies have, your postal service is second to none.


Lollll that is very true and thanks a lot for the help really appreciate it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Use a Wire Hub.. Here is an Example of a Wire Hub on a CM Storm Scout.*


Thank you so much for this picture, definitely very helpful.


----------



## Boomstick68

Going off topic but I'd thought I'd share with you guys what I do these days without my Trooper build. I'm building a Chinook helicopter for my son.

http://s362974870.onlinehome.us/forums/air/index.php?showtopic=245011


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> Going off topic but I'd thought I'd share with you guys what I do these days without my Trooper build. I'm building a Chinook helicopter for my son.
> 
> http://s362974870.onlinehome.us/forums/air/index.php?showtopic=245011



*
I saw one of these Heading to Fort Rucker yesterday

BTW... THIS GUY MAKES TOMMY THE TANK ENGINE LAME.*.


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Answer:
> The way it works with Nvidia is the cores are the same but sometimes, Like AMD, The outer Chips on the die are sometimes alittle unstable so they clock them down or eleminate cores to and sell them as lesser models. They can be unlocked but they are not stable usually.*


thay seem to be good


----------



## Mraaz

Guys I want to build a basement in y trooer starting at the back and running to the htoolbox. But how do I bend the metal without a press I want to do as much self thx :d


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mraaz*
> 
> Guys I want to build a basement in y trooer starting at the back and running to the htoolbox. But how do I bend the metal without a press I want to do as much self thx :d


did u see the basment i did in the storm fortress build its the storm trooper ??

CENTER]BooM!!!!!!!!!

i evan shocked my self









[/CENTER]


ny Q? just ask


----------



## Mraaz

Yes somethingike that but i have no idea on how to bend the metal.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegendMask*
> 
> *Just wanna share this video and hope to get some feedback since im a bit new to this...
> for all the top gear fans hope you like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Top Gear is my all time favorite show! I have every episode even the ones before they had Capt Slow. Great video mash up! This is where I got the name of the Cool Wall in the CMSSC








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> Going off topic but I'd thought I'd share with you guys what I do these days without my Trooper build. I'm building a Chinook helicopter for my son.
> 
> http://s362974870.onlinehome.us/forums/air/index.php?showtopic=245011


I've been on one of those in Honduras. What most people don't know is they are the fastest helicopter in the DoD, well that is what one of the pilots told me


----------



## skitzab1

ill tell u a secret i didn't do any bending SHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!

if i give it away it wont be my little trate but if u r nice enuff

i may fold
O.k trivia time who thinks thay know how i did this ????

[/CENTER]










....................................................


----------



## Mraaz

Nooo idea haha


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mraaz*
> 
> Nooo idea haha


ther is a hint in the pic's

like a wares wolly


----------



## Mraaz

It came with that shape?


----------



## skitzab1

yes
sort of


----------



## kix

Where can you buy CM storm trooper with side panel?

They are even listed under the official website, but i cant find it anywhere online or in shops.

http://www.cmstorm.com/en/products/chassis/Trooperwindow/

http://www.cmstorm.com/en/products/accessories/troopersidepanel/


----------



## remorseless

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cm-storm-trooper-left-side-windowed-panel/

they only had 50 in stock so better check


----------



## Krahe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mraaz*
> 
> Guys I want to build a basement in y trooer starting at the back and running to the htoolbox. But how do I bend the metal without a press I want to do as much self thx :d


Hi Mraaz, you could just get 2 pieces of plexi off ebay and glue them then paint satin black.


----------



## GoodInk

You can also use a old piece of A/V equipment, or old filing cabinet, ect, and cut the cover. They are pre-bent, pre-painted, and can be found cheap at garage sales, thrift shops, and pawn shops.


----------



## Gillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remorseless*
> 
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cm-storm-trooper-left-side-windowed-panel/
> they only had 50 in stock so better check


Cry* wont ship to Australia....


----------



## justinwebb

it would be easy to bend metal like that, just use a propane torch and heat the metal evenly, bend the metal against a already 90 degree bend and hammer slightly to make it the desired bend and then cool in water to strengthen


----------



## firstcm

Were do this two cables connect too?

I can't seem to find a place for them


----------



## TechSilver13

The top one is for an LED fan or whatever, the bottom one you cant connect two fans and control them with the fan controller on the front of the case.


----------



## Gillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firstcm*
> 
> Were do this two cables connect too?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't seem to find a place for them


The two pin connector is the LED power from the front controller, if you are using your own fans then you probably wont bother using these. The three pin connectors are for fan power/control. There are 3 black/white and 2 brown/black cables, as far as i know (and forgive me if im wrong) these are exactly the same and are powered directly from the case fan controller.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remorseless*
> 
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cm-storm-trooper-left-side-windowed-panel/
> they only had 50 in stock so better check


lol.... well, I cut and made my own window (looks better to me) only to discover that the acryllic interferes with my damn 140mm radiator and fan in the back haha.... my 140mm radiator placement is literally .05mm from the side of the case







. Now I should have one of the 50 in my grubby little hands this week







. Thanks for the link... Rep for you good sir!


----------



## kpforce1

Wow, i just looked at how much i've spent WCing my old Q9550/480sli rig.... I could have built an intel 3960x rig with the Rampage IV extreme, 16 Gb of Dominator Ram, and one 680gtx... lmao. Luckily i can reuse everything i got when I do build a new rig.


----------



## Gillen

On a completely unrelated note. Has anyone got any old Intel Core 2 CPUs lying around that they wish to part with? I just finished putting together a couple of PCs out of bits i had floating and i just need a CPU to finish off a media pc. And just to be pickey i would prefer either Q6600 or E8500. Im willing to pay up to $70aus inc shipping.

Thanks guys!


----------



## unimatrixzero

_*BENDING ACRYIC SHEETING

GREAT CHEAP WAY TO MOD A PSU COVER.

JUST PAINT AFTER BENDING*_


----------



## skitzab1

um well what hapend there ?????????????


----------



## skitzab1




----------



## NyteSnyprJR

I will be joining the club next week, Super excited


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> _*BENDING ACRYIC SHEETING
> 
> GREAT CHEAP WAY TO MOD A PSU COVER.
> 
> JUST PAINT AFTER BENDING*_


I've recently found out that if you use polycarbonate (Lexan) you can bend it with out heat. I will say you have to bend it past the point you want it at because it springs back some, but works like a charm and you don't have to worry about bubbles. You can not do this with acrylic (plexiglass), it must be polycarbonate.


----------



## skitzab1

anyone want to come to my Grill this weekend



























and i thort id take my freind for a drive.

i think he needed to get out of the house !

[/URL


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gillen*
> 
> On a completely unrelated note. Has anyone got any old Intel Core 2 CPUs lying around that they wish to part with? I just finished putting together a couple of PCs out of bits i had floating and i just need a CPU to finish off a media pc. And just to be pickey i would prefer either Q6600 or E8500. Im willing to pay up to $70aus inc shipping.
> 
> Thanks guys!


*Those are hard to find for cheap. They still get about 90 dollars for them.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NyteSnyprJR*
> 
> I will be joining the club next week, Super excited


*Looking Forward to your becoming a member of our Family.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> _*BENDING ACRYIC SHEETING
> 
> GREAT CHEAP WAY TO MOD A PSU COVER.
> 
> JUST PAINT AFTER BENDING*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've recently found out that if you use polycarbonate (Lexan) you can bend it with out heat. I will say you have to bend it past the point you want it at because it springs back some, but works like a charm and you don't have to worry about bubbles. You can not do this with acrylic (plexiglass), it must be polycarbonate.
Click to expand...

*Wow.. Bend without heat. PolyCarbonate. Its Does Bend Well.*



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> anyone want to come to my Grill this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i thought I'd take my freind for a drive.
> 
> i think he needed to get out of the house !
> 
> [/URL


----------



## skitzab1

Hi uni hows things ?



this trooper is getting out of hand i wish it wasant sold


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gillen*
> 
> On a completely unrelated note. Has anyone got any old Intel Core 2 CPUs lying around that they wish to part with? I just finished putting together a couple of PCs out of bits i had floating and i just need a CPU to finish off a media pc. And just to be pickey i would prefer either Q6600 or E8500. Im willing to pay up to $70aus inc shipping.
> Thanks guys!


----------



## Mraaz

Is it oke to use the buttom ports in an cilinder res as an in and outlet?


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mraaz*
> 
> Is it oke to use the buttom ports in an cilinder res as an in and outlet?


yer do u have a turbulence splitter?


----------



## Mraaz

I"m using those small tubes in the bottom


----------



## skitzab1

as long as u can fill from the top of the res or thru a fill port u will be fine just make shore u use the one with the tall pipe inside the res as the return


----------



## skitzab1

u want it sucking the water from the lowest point of the res !!!!!!!


----------



## Mraaz

Oke thx.bro !


----------



## SortOfGrim

The old setup is exit. It was way too complicated; in order to tighten a lose fitting at the reservoir I had to uninstall all the radiators








And at the test I noticed that the pump wasn't powerful enough to push the coolant.









So I'm going for a more traditional setup. Still need to cut a few red tubes to size, that's why there's a green tube in there.


----------



## firstcm

My hdd dock is not working i plugged the sata cable to one of my sata 6gb headders
This is my mobo

MSI Z77A-GD65 Intel 7 Series Motherboard - ATX, Socket H2 (LGA1155), Intel Z77 Express, 2667MHz DDR3 (O.C.), SATA III (6Gb/s), RAID, 8-CH Audio, Gigabit LAN, USB 3.0, PCIe 3.0, SLI/CrossFireX Ready

I went into the MSI website and downloaded live update app and install all the update/drivers

But my hdd dock still wont work


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firstcm*
> 
> My hdd dock is not working i plugged the sata cable to one of my sata 6gb headders
> This is my mobo
> MSI Z77A-GD65 Intel 7 Series Motherboard - ATX, Socket H2 (LGA1155), Intel Z77 Express, 2667MHz DDR3 (O.C.), SATA III (6Gb/s), RAID, 8-CH Audio, Gigabit LAN, USB 3.0, PCIe 3.0, SLI/CrossFireX Ready
> I went into the MSI website and downloaded live update app and install all the update/drivers
> But my hdd dock still wont work


Needs power.


----------



## PhantomLlama

I get another package tomorrow







Sadly, I have a paper to write on a certain St. Augustine, so I won't be breaking it down just yet. I'll probably wait until sometime next week when I get my money and I can make another stop in the TigerDirect store









Looks like I'll be getting another Hard Drive. All this video capture and editing is taking up a LOT of space! Until now, I never imagined I would fill up 2 300GB hard drives. 1TB, here I come!

As far as H80 and H100 go, is the H100 better suited for this case than the H80? It would seem so, since it is thinner and would stretch across the whole top plate..


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> I get another package tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, I have a paper to write on a certain St. Augustine, so I won't be breaking it down just yet. I'll probably wait until sometime next week when I get my money and I can make another stop in the TigerDirect store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I'll be getting another Hard Drive. All this video capture and editing is taking up a LOT of space! Until now, I never imagined I would fill up 2 300GB hard drives. 1TB, here I come!
> As far as H80 and H100 go, is the H100 better suited for this case than the H80? It would seem so, since it is thinner and would stretch across the whole top plate..


Look up my rig concerning the H80 fit. I have an H70, but the rad is the same thickness.


----------



## firstcm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> Needs power.


Lol Thnk you i just looked behind the board and saw the sata connector and molex conector its hidden
for sure
Thank very much


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firstcm*
> 
> Lol Thnk you i just looked behind the board and saw the sata connector and molex conector its hidden
> for sure
> Thank very much


No problem.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> Looks like I'll be getting another Hard Drive. All this video capture and editing is taking up a LOT of space! Until now, I never imagined I would fill up 2 300GB hard drives. 1TB, here I come!


Doulbe it, you'll be filling that 1 TB faster than you think. I never thought I would fill a 1TB, now I'm struggling to keep space on 2 TBs







I'm really hoping HDD's come back down more over then next month or so when I upgrade to IB.


----------



## PhantomLlama

Well, the thing with my video capture is that I only REALLY take up space when I have raw in game footage. when I run it through moviemaker or premiere it gets compressed and I don't have a problem.

My issue was that I tried to film an entire round of BF3, and it died halfway through...which really sucked because I sniped a chopper pilot lol

I feel like a little kid waiting for Christmas with this money lol...


----------



## Mraaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> Well, the thing with my video capture is that I only REALLY take up space when I have raw in game footage. when I run it through moviemaker or premiere it gets compressed and I don't have a problem.
> My issue was that I tried to film an entire round of BF3, and it died halfway through...which really sucked because I sniped a chopper pilot lol
> I feel like a little kid waiting for Christmas with this money lol...


I've shot someone that was landing a jet on the map firestorm at a distance of 824 meters


----------



## JuiceyNinja

Hey guys!!! Some more pics of the blue trooper (Shes still in progress)










As you can see I added blue LED fans to the side (until i get my window panel







) ^^


I did a whole ****load of cable management, so proud of how neat she looks now ^^ (any ideas on hiding the bottom cables?)


Added fans to the bottom and moved the cold cathodes to a better position since last update.

Still to come:
Window side panel.
Blue LED 140mm enermax fan for exhaust.
2 enermax 120mm vegas fans for the front.
1200W PSU
Nvidia's new graphics card, when they release it ( hurry upppp haha)
Painting a blue stripe down the front on the expansion slots (any idea what paint to use?)
Cutting some more holes in it for better cable management.
H100 CPU Cooler push/pull config (with our leaders mod for the handle thingy)

I think thats all I have planned for now... (Feel free to inspire me







)

Feedback please guys! How can I make this beast sexier?


----------



## skitzab1

Hay guys want to see what the trooper



!!!!!! won !!!!!!!


prize from "its" first overclocking comp


----------



## Mraaz

Looks nice


----------



## CheWyn

excuseme. i have a question. I want to mod led for my case but i don't know what color is best. Green ,blue or red. And what led i will use? cathod ,led or sleeve led by nxzt


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CheWyn*
> 
> excuseme. i have a question. I want to mod led for my case but i don't know what color is best. Green ,blue or red. And what led i will use? cathod ,led or sleeve led by nxzt


Check out the Modeler's Brand review in my sig, I like red with the Trooper, but really its what every you like the best.


----------



## CheWyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Check out the Modeler's Brand review in my sig, I like red with the Trooper, but really its what every you like the best.


i really love your design but i need mod led inside the case too. i will mod led look like u.thx


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> Well, the thing with my video capture is that I only REALLY take up space when I have raw in game footage. when I run it through moviemaker or premiere it gets compressed and I don't have a problem.
> My issue was that I tried to film an entire round of BF3, and it died halfway through...which really sucked because I sniped a chopper pilot lol
> I feel like a little kid waiting for Christmas with this money lol...


Are you using fraps? There should be an option for compression/video resolution.


----------



## skitzab1

trooper just got some updates purchesed











XSPC RAYSTORM (INTEL)



XSPC RAYSTORM INTEL ALUMINIUM BRACKET



LAING DDC-PUMP 12V DDC-1PLUS 18W X 2



WC DUAL DDC CASE LT



Hardware Labs Black Ice GTS 280 X 2



MAGICOOL EXTREME DUAL 180



NANO G-14 PWM BSE X 4



SILVERSTONE 180mm AIR PENETRATOR X 2

res tank not desided yet this has been purchesed and should be here in a few days


----------



## CheWyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *More Picture of Cooler Master's New Window Panels that I have been honored to test. These panels look Great on this case and are worth the price that they will be asking for it. So without futher words Here is the new Panels on a completed build.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Comments on the New Case Panels.
> PROS
> 1. The new panels solves the problem for buyers of the case that don't have the ability to mod or do not have the desire to mod, to have a nice window option to the Cooler Master Storm Trooper.
> 2. The new panels also solve a problem of more room behind the motherboard Tray. The non windowed side adds 7/8 inches of space to the very cramped one inch that was available before.
> 3. The Panels are Plug and Play. Just order the panels and replace with the ones you already have. No modding needed.
> CONS.
> 1. In my opinion the panels change the mystique of the cases overall looks but that is an opinionated down side so I don't really consider that a bad thing. Some will like it and some will not.
> 2. The window is a bit too large for my tastes but this is also opinionated.
> 3. A little less ventilation for Crossfire Direct air due to no fans on side panel.
> Overall. I love the new CoolerMaster Storm Trooper Window Panels. They are really nice and very high quality steel.
> *


what led are you use? led or cathod


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CheWyn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *More Picture of Cooler Master's New Window Panels that I have been honored to test. These panels look Great on this case and are worth the price that they will be asking for it. So without futher words Here is the new Panels on a completed build.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Comments on the New Case Panels.
> PROS
> 1. The new panels solves the problem for buyers of the case that don't have the ability to mod or do not have the desire to mod, to have a nice window option to the Cooler Master Storm Trooper.
> 2. The new panels also solve a problem of more room behind the motherboard Tray. The non windowed side adds 7/8 inches of space to the very cramped one inch that was available before.
> 3. The Panels are Plug and Play. Just order the panels and replace with the ones you already have. No modding needed.
> CONS.
> 1. In my opinion the panels change the mystique of the cases overall looks but that is an opinionated down side so I don't really consider that a bad thing. Some will like it and some will not.
> 2. The window is a bit too large for my tastes but this is also opinionated.
> 3. A little less ventilation for Crossfire Direct air due to no fans on side panel.
> Overall. I love the new CoolerMaster Storm Trooper Window Panels. They are really nice and very high quality steel.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> what led are you use? led or cathod
Click to expand...

*Two Sets of 12 inch LEDs strips made for a Cars interior. You can get them at your local Auto Parts dealer. Automotive stuff works on 12vdc so anything made for a car will work in your rig.*


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> Hay guys want to see what the trooper
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!!! won !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> prize from "its" first overclocking comp


*O.... I really want to see what the Rock is Cookin.....*


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *O.... I really want to see what the Rock is Cookin.....*


Looks like somebody won themselves a motherboard.


----------



## CheWyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Two Sets of 12 inch LEDs strips made for a Cars interior. You can get them at your local Auto Parts dealer. Automotive stuff works on 12vdc so it anything made for a car will work in your rig.


can i have some pic inside your case. i dont know how to mod led and consair h100.


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> Looks like somebody won themselves a motherboard.


i didnt the trooper did but yes he won a mobo







z77


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CheWyn*
> 
> can i have some pic inside your case. i dont know how to mod led and consair h100.


here is mine with LED strips that I custom made inside the case, you might have seen some others that look eerily similar as well









































and here is how i placed the LED's


























cathodes IMO dont look great and take up far too much room


----------



## CheWyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> here is mine with LED strips that I custom made inside the case, you might have seen some others that look eerily similar as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is how i placed the LED's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cathodes IMO dont look great and take up far too much room


it's Front and Top. i dont know how to mod inside, because my left side case is window and i want to mod like this.


----------



## justinwebb

just try different things lol its really not rocket science or anything, put them around the inside edge of the case.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> here is mine with LED strips that I custom made inside the case, you might have seen some others that look eerily similar as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is how i placed the LED's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cathodes IMO dont look great and take up far too much room


Hey Man....







Don't let Trooper J.Webb Kid'ya....







This is not a CM Trooper 'Chassis'...
It's the CM Trooper 'OVEN'!!!







He's cooking a 'Chicken' in there right now!!!! LOL









PS:







Just kidding Justin Sir!!!







Love that case... Great work!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> i didnt the trooper did but yes he won a mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> z77


Brother, Very







....







Congrad's Brother....







Good Win!!!


----------



## Rogue1266

Sorry for the Double post guys...







Not sure







what happen here?????


----------



## CheWyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> just try different things lol its really not rocket science or anything, put them around the inside edge of the case.


i'm sorry but this is the first time i mod pc.so i copy from some picture. If you can teach me, send some pic pls
Sr for my english it's very bad


----------



## justinwebb

I toast my bagel in there in the morning


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> I toast my bagel in there in the morning


LOL, Ya should have called.....







I had a bagel this morning too..... We could have watched them cook together!!! lol























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CheWyn*
> 
> i'm sorry but this is the first time i mod pc.so i copy from some picture. If you can teach me, send some pic pls
> Sr for my english it's very bad


No worrys bud.. We're all here to help!!!


----------



## skitzab1

ow man!!!! on a dif forum the storm fortress(storm-trooper) got 26 hits in 30 min WOW

why cant i get sponsers









thats right no swaring not evan ***** are aloud now lolz


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> dam on a dif forum the storm fortress(storm-trooper) got 26 hits in 30 min WOW
> why cant i get sponsers


Ok, Brother... That hurt's!!!







LOL


----------



## CheWyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> just try different things lol its really not rocket science or anything, put them around the inside edge of the case.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> LOL, Ya should have called.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a bagel this morning too..... We could have watched them cook together!!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No worrys bud.. We're all here to help!!!


thanks for help .i'm 20 year old. and i never mod case before. but my friend give me this web and i really exciting. i love all design in this club:heart:
In my country, the time is 1 am. Very tired and hungry


----------



## justinwebb

I have some extra led strips I can do a walk through this weekend if you need of where to place it for best results


----------



## CheWyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> I have some extra led strips I can do a walk through this weekend if you need of where to place it for best results


Of course,i very need it. thanks justin








and i have a question. h60 consair vs Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E vs Thermalright True Spirit 140 vs Thermalright True Spirit 120. which is the best ,which is the worst


----------



## skitzab1

one hour later another 26 views









i need conects


----------



## skitzab1

ha ha lolz same raise 26 views thats canny ....

but second time i checked it was an hour later


----------



## suave stats

Would anyone happen to know if I can fit 9 of these fans in the storm trooper? I was originally going to get yate loons, but these seem to have a greater cfm

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185054


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suave stats*
> 
> Would anyone happen to know if I can fit 9 of these fans in the storm trooper? I was originally going to get yate loons, but these seem to have a greater cfm
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185054


Not on the front 2 fans or the 2 side panel fans. The stock hardware in those places have special length screws, and those fans might be too thick.


----------



## suave stats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> Not on the front 2 fans or the 2 side panel fans. The stock hardware in those places have special length screws, and those fans might be too thick.


Dam alright I guess ill just stick with the yate loons then, and thanks for the info.


----------



## PhantomLlama

I hope you plan on having that case in another room from you... It's going to sound like a flippin' B-1 Bomber going supersonic! Unless that's what you are going for!









Separate note: Here's my latest video:


----------



## Mraaz

Guys if I mount a 240 1ad facing upwards on the toolbox i need to remove both hdd cages. Wheredo i mount the hd then?


----------



## suave stats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> I hope you plan on having that case in another room from you... It's going to sound like a flippin' B-1 Bomber going supersonic! Unless that's what you are going for!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my latest video:


Loll so what fans would you recommend (something not to expensive but will keep everything really cool)?


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suave stats*
> 
> Loll so what fans would you recommend (something not to expensive but will keep everything really cool)?


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0026ZPFDE/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## PhantomLlama

Oh, I wouldn't say I do not recommend those 3000rpm monsters. I hear they are very effective. But the biggest complaint/con you read on any site is that they are very loud. Couple that with wanting NINE of them sounds seems a bit over the top. I don't see a problem having one or two of them (I would have them on the H100 radiator blowing top exhaust), but I would go with something a little more conventional for the rest. I'm slowly replacing all of my internal fans (except the one I have connected to the CPU Fan slot to avoid annoying alarms) with this one:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185060

It is your standard 120x120x25mm dimension and moves plenty of air as far as I have seen without being overly loud. BUT, I am no fan expert, nor do I have the money to spend on upper echelon fans. But these fans do the job nicely.

Somebody, PLEASE correct me if I am totally off my rocker!


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> Oh, I wouldn't say I do not recommend those 3000rpm monsters. I hear they are very effective. But the biggest complaint/con you read on any site is that they are very loud. Couple that with wanting NINE of them sounds seems a bit over the top. I don't see a problem having one or two of them (I would have them on the H100 radiator blowing top exhaust), but I would go with something a little more conventional for the rest. I'm slowly replacing all of my internal fans (except the one I have connected to the CPU Fan slot to avoid annoying alarms) with this one:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185060
> It is your standard 120x120x25mm dimension and moves plenty of air as far as I have seen without being overly loud. BUT, I am no fan expert, nor do I have the money to spend on upper echelon fans. But these fans do the job nicely.
> Somebody, PLEASE correct me if I am totally off my rocker!


I roll with the Cooler Masters. Quiet, cheap, high RPM.


----------



## suave stats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0026ZPFDE/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER


Whoa didnt know cool master made these, thanks for link I think Ima get these especially since there pretty cheap unless anyones thinks there not worth it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> Oh, I wouldn't say I do not recommend those 3000rpm monsters. I hear they are very effective. But the biggest complaint/con you read on any site is that they are very loud. Couple that with wanting NINE of them sounds seems a bit over the top. I don't see a problem having one or two of them (I would have them on the H100 radiator blowing top exhaust), but I would go with something a little more conventional for the rest. I'm slowly replacing all of my internal fans (except the one I have connected to the CPU Fan slot to avoid annoying alarms) with this one:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185060
> It is your standard 120x120x25mm dimension and moves plenty of air as far as I have seen without being overly loud. BUT, I am no fan expert, nor do I have the money to spend on upper echelon fans. But these fans do the job nicely.
> Somebody, PLEASE correct me if I am totally off my rocker!


This fan is nice too, but a bit too pricey for me.


----------



## PhantomLlama

You can get them on Amazon for a dollar cheaper ;-) lol Not that that makes that much of a difference. I just like the 110CFM


----------



## suave stats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> You can get them on Amazon for a dollar cheaper ;-) lol Not that that makes that much of a difference. I just like the 110CFM


Ughhh I really like that too loll, but I need 9 of them so its gonna come out to like $100


----------



## PhantomLlama

Why nine? Unless you're overclocking to Hell and back, the fans that come with it, supplemented with new ones are more than adequate. You don't have to build your rig all at once- it can be an evolving process (like mine). Don't skimp on quality just for quantity's sake. I learned that long ago...


----------



## suave stats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> Why nine? Unless you're overclocking to Hell and back, the fans that come with it, supplemented with new ones are more than adequate. You don't have to build your rig all at once- it can be an evolving process (like mine). Don't skimp on quality just for quantity's sake. I learned that long ago...


Well I planned on overclocking the cpu a bit at most to 4.5, but most likely to 4.2 and I planned on overclocking the gpu to as much as I can, but to the point where it will be able to be stable 24/7 at that overclock. Sooo I figured I get yate loons fans because there cheap, ive heard good things, and they push a lot of air. Also instead of having a mix of fans (the ones that come with the case and then the new yate loons), I decided ill just replace the fans that come with the case with 9 new yate loons. So is this a bad idea and if so what would you guys suggest I do?


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suave stats*
> 
> Well I planned on overclocking the cpu a bit at most to 4.5, but most likely to 4.2 and I planned on overclocking the gpu to as much as I can, but to the point where it will be able to be stable 24/7 at that overclock. Sooo I figured I get yate loons fans because there cheap, ive heard good things, and they push a lot of air. Also instead of having a mix of fans (the ones that come with the case and then the new yate loons), I decided ill just replace the fans that come with the case with 9 new yate loons. So is this a bad idea and if so what would you guys suggest I do?


That's why I suggested the Cooler Masters. Reasonably priced and quiet. I switched out the two 1200rpm front intakes for a couple red 2000rpm. Much better air flow.


----------



## suave stats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> That's why I suggested the Cooler Masters. Reasonably priced and quiet. I switched out the two 1200rpm front intakes for a couple red 2000rpm. Much better air flow.


Yeah I think that may be my best bet, so how many should I get and which fans that come with the case should I keep.


----------



## kpforce1

an update on my trooper build...


----------



## kpforce1

The 280 and 140 rad almost didnt fit together as you can see from my pics lol. Real close.


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suave stats*
> 
> Yeah I think that may be my best bet, so how many should I get and which fans that come with the case should I keep.


Buy two front and two side panel(4). Move the fronts to the back(1) or both to the bottom(1) or (2).


----------



## suave stats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> Buy two front and two side panel(4). Move the fronts to the back(1) or both to the bottom(1) or (2).


Alright awesome so 4 cool master fans it is, thanks for your help I really appreciate it.

Edit: I just saw that it only has 50,000 hours of life


----------



## Krahe

50 000 hours = 5.70397764 years (If you never turn it off). Your system will be out of date by then.


----------



## PhantomLlama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krahe*
> 
> 50 000 hours = 5.70397764 years (If you never turn it off). Your system will be out of date by then.


I'm going to be that guy and point out that you forgot to account for Leap Year.









As such, if you never shut off your computer, the power NEVER goes out, and if you always run the fans at full strength, they will run for 5.*703855806* years, or 297.41533 --- weeks.

Just sayin' *ducks and hides*


----------



## DrunkenLizard

Well like I predicted my office was completely tore apart when my window came in but I took a break to swap it in



now I just need to finish putting together the troopers new home


----------



## unimatrixzero

*One of our Members was mentioned in the Maximum PC Magazine this Month.

Otis.. Congratz Man..

Warhardened.

http://www.maximumpc.com/article/features/pc_pr0n_25_new_kick-ass_case_mods#slide-1

*


----------



## firstcm

My Storm Trooper freezez when copying 148GBs back into my new Fresh install OS/partition and to copy tha many GBs
is taking about 1hr it freezez when opening windows /apps/programs/files basically anything is taking allmostl 1hr
using USB3.0 port from my Fantom usb3.0 " when openning apps the pictures take a will to load"
Heres my temps with Speccy

MS Windows 7 64-bit SP1
CPU
Intel Core i7 @ 3.50GHz 42 °C
Sandy Bridge 32nm Technology
RAM
15.8 GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 666MHz (9-9-9-24)
Motherboard
MSI Z77A-GD65 (MS-7751) (SOCKET 0) 28 °C
Graphics
HP vs17 ([email protected])
Intel(R) HD Graphics 3000
Hard Drives
195GB Seagate ST9200827AS ATA Device (SATA) 35 °C
977GB Western Digital WDC WD10EALX-009BA0 ATA Device (SATA) 35 °C

And when i start click biosII and its loadind my moused is not responsive the screen
freezez untill ClickbiosII starts is tha normal

Could it be my graphics chip??


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> an update on my trooper build...


looks good can u still get the cover on the top if so can u take a pic i kind of like this idaer!!!!!! grait work


----------



## Flisker_new

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CheWyn*
> 
> Of course,i very need it. thanks justin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i have a question. h60 consair vs Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E vs Thermalright True Spirit 140 vs Thermalright True Spirit 120. which is the best ,which is the worst


Silver Arrow is best form these , but I would recommend u *Noctua NH-D14*



it's second best air cooler after *Phanteks*



, even when it comes to extra high temps + there are no problems with this cooler - low noise (ofc if u dont switch fans to something like I did - 140mm high perf Vipers







and slo ram clearance problems


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> looks good can u still get the cover on the top if so can u take a pic i kind of like this idaer!!!!!! grait work


Thanks. Absolutely it fits! That was why i put it there







originally i wasnt going to put one there but when my first gts 140 showed up i sat it up top and *ding* lol. So i cut around the stock upper rad grill to open it and made inlet holes for the 140 comming down into the case. Couldnt have fit better.

Ill take a pick with the cover on today. Here are the drop downs:


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Thanks. Absolutely it fits! That was why i put it there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> originally i wasnt going to put one there but when my first gts 140 showed up i sat it up top and *ding* lol. So i cut around the stock upper rad grill to open it and made inlet holes for the 140 comming down into the case. Couldnt have fit better.
> Ill take a pick with the cover on today. Here are the drop downs:


spot on awsome man i like it my trooper dont have a rad space at the top nomore







its the storm fortress


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suave stats*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> Buy two front and two side panel(4). Move the fronts to the back(1) or both to the bottom(1) or (2).
> 
> 
> 
> Alright awesome so 4 cool master fans it is, thanks for your help I really appreciate it.
> 
> Edit: I just saw that it only has 50,000 hours of life
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krahe*
> 
> 50 000 hours = 5.70397764 years (If you never turn it off). Your system will be out of date by then.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krahe*
> 
> 50 000 hours = 5.70397764 years (If you never turn it off). Your system will be out of date by then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to be that guy and point out that you forgot to account for Leap Year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As such, if you never shut off your computer, the power NEVER goes out, and if you always run the fans at full strength, they will run for 5.*703855806* years, or 297.41533 --- weeks.
> 
> Just sayin' *ducks and hides*
Click to expand...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrunkenLizard*
> 
> Well like I predicted my office was completely tore apart when my window came in but I took a break to swap it in
> 
> 
> 
> now I just need to finish putting together the troopers new home


*This Project is Coming Together Nice.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firstcm*
> 
> My Storm Trooper freezez when copying 148GBs back into my new Fresh install OS/partition and to copy tha many GBs
> is taking about 1hr it freezez when opening windows /apps/programs/files basically anything is taking allmostl 1hr
> using USB3.0 port from my Fantom usb3.0 " when openning apps the pictures take a will to load"
> Heres my temps with Speccy
> 
> MS Windows 7 64-bit SP1
> CPU
> Intel Core i7 @ 3.50GHz 42 °C
> Sandy Bridge 32nm Technology
> RAM
> 15.8 GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 666MHz (9-9-9-24)
> Motherboard
> MSI Z77A-GD65 (MS-7751) (SOCKET 0) 28 °C
> Graphics
> HP vs17 ([email protected])
> Intel(R) HD Graphics 3000
> Hard Drives
> 195GB Seagate ST9200827AS ATA Device (SATA) 35 °C
> 977GB Western Digital WDC WD10EALX-009BA0 ATA Device (SATA) 35 °C
> 
> And when i start click biosII and its loadind my moused is not responsive the screen
> freezez untill ClickbiosII starts is tha normal
> 
> Could it be my graphics chip??


Paragon makes a piece of software for this purpose. It is extremely difficult to copy Boot Disks onto another drive. Chances are the hardware is just fine. I would suggest reinstall of the OS onto the new HDD.

*Here is Paragon's site with free downloads of their Free Software Library.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flisker_new*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CheWyn*
> 
> Of course,i very need it. thanks justin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i have a question. h60 consair vs Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E vs Thermalright True Spirit 140 vs Thermalright True Spirit 120. which is the best ,which is the worst
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Arrow is best form these , but I would recommend u *Noctua NH-D14*
> 
> 
> 
> it's second best air cooler after *Phanteks*
> 
> 
> 
> , even when it comes to extra high temps + there are no problems with this cooler - low noise (ofc if u dont switch fans to something like I did - 140mm high perf Vipers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and slo ram clearance problems
Click to expand...

*I love the Look of that Red one... AWESOME*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Thanks. Absolutely it fits! That was why i put it there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> originally i wasnt going to put one there but when my first gts 140 showed up i sat it up top and *ding* lol. So i cut around the stock upper rad grill to open it and made inlet holes for the 140 comming down into the case. Couldnt have fit better.
> Ill take a pick with the cover on today. Here are the drop downs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spot on awsome man i like it my trooper dont have a rad space at the top nomore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its the storm fortress
Click to expand...


----------



## Hameister

Hi,

I wonder if someone may be able to answer a question for me. I've tried Googling this issue to no avail.

I just finished a build in a new Storm Trooper case a few days ago. The case is awesome, and I'm very happy with it except for one thing.

Every other case I've owned including my HAF 932, will flash the power LED on and off when Windows 7 is placed in a "Sleep Mode".

This Storm Trooper case doesn't do that. With no flashing LED, it's impossible to tell if the computer is in "Sleep Mode", or completely powered off. I have to tap a key to see if the computer turns back on instantly, then I know if it was left in sleep mode or not.

Apparently, this is a function of the top panel I/O board. Does anyone know of a mod I can make to accomplish a flashing power light in sleep mode?

Thanks


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hameister*
> 
> Hi,
> I wonder if someone may be able to answer a question for me. I've tried Googling this issue to no avail.
> I just finished a build in a new Storm Trooper case a few days ago. The case is awesome, and I'm very happy with it except for one thing.
> Every other case I've owned including my HAF 932, will flash the power LED on and off when Windows 7 is placed in a "Sleep Mode".
> This Storm Trooper case doesn't do that. With no flashing LED, it's impossible to tell if the computer is in "Sleep Mode", or completely powered off. I have to tap a key to see if the computer turns back on instantly, then I know if it was left in sleep mode or not.
> Apparently, this is a function of the top panel I/O board. Does anyone know of a mod I can make to accomplish a flashing power light in sleep mode?
> Thanks


hu ther u go i thort something like this would be a bios setting


----------



## suave stats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krahe*
> 
> 50 000 hours = 5.70397764 years (If you never turn it off). Your system will be out of date by then.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krahe*
> 
> 50 000 hours = 5.70397764 years (If you never turn it off). Your system will be out of date by then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to be that guy and point out that you forgot to account for Leap Year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As such, if you never shut off your computer, the power NEVER goes out, and if you always run the fans at full strength, they will run for 5.*703855806* years, or 297.41533 --- weeks.
> 
> Just sayin' *ducks and hides*
Click to expand...

Haha yeah you guys are right, I'm sure these fans will last me a long time thanks for all the help









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hameister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> hu ther u go i thort something like this would be a bios setting


No, I'm sure it has nothing to do with BIOS settings, because I've used the exact same motherboard in 3 different cases, with the same BIOS settings and the flashing power led worked in the other 2 cases.

Do you have a flashing led when your computer is in sleep mode?


----------



## indyrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> hu ther u go i thort something like this would be a bios setting


Actually its because rather than a standard power led that has a motherboard header the led's on the front panel get their power from the molex that is also powering the fan controller. As for a mod you would need to make a new front panel at least for your buttons and front io and put in a power led.


----------



## Hameister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indyrocker*
> 
> Actually its because rather than a standard power led that has a motherboard header the led's on the front panel get their power from the molex that is also powering the fan controller. As for a mod you would need to make a new front panel at least for your buttons and front io and put in a power led.


That makes sense!

You've given me an idea. The small two wire, + & - LED connector, that usually connects to the MB header pins, is not being used because of the Molex, power, just as you said.

Suppose I were to simply plug in a standard two wire power LED connector into the MB header pins for the power led, with leads long enough to reach the front of the case, with an LED at the end. Then just mount the LED so it could be seen through one of the unused external bay grills.

That should work, no?


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indyrocker*
> 
> Actually its because rather than a standard power led that has a motherboard header the led's on the front panel get their power from the molex that is also powering the fan controller. As for a mod you would need to make a new front panel at least for your buttons and front io and put in a power led.


yep thats right.
thats why i remember that now

grab an led from an old rig and stash it under the top bit of mesh


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hameister*
> 
> That makes sense!
> You've given me an idea. The small two wire, + & - LED connector, that usually connects to the MB header pins, is not being used because of the Molex, power, just as you said.
> Suppose I were to simply plug in a standard two wire power LED connector into the MB header pins for the power led, with leads long enough to reach the front of the case, with an LED at the end. Then just mount the LED so it could be seen through one of the unused external bay grills.
> That should work, no?


yup







beat me to it


----------



## Hameister

Thanks, I appreciate the help. I probably would have thought of this on my own, but it would have taken somewhere between 3 days, and 3 months, so I appreciate the thoughts.

I'd rather not cannibalize one of my other cases, because I'll just need to repair it anyway sometime down the road. I'll check Newegg, Radio Shack, etc.. I'm sure I can buy the parts very inexpensively. If not, then removing what I need from an old case is always an option.

Thanks again!!!

*EDIT:* For anyone who may be interested, the standard 3 pin female fan connector fits the two Power LED header pins on the motherboard perfectly. All you need to do is use the 2 outer pins. So all I needed was a 2' fan extension cable of which I had several. Cut the male connector off of one end, and solder a 5v blue LED in it's place. Run the blue LED to a convenient place near a grill opening, and bingo, I have a blinking sleep LED again. Total cost $00.00.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Just buy an led Indicator and hook it to the Mobo and Plant it somewhere on the case. Test it first though. Before you drill a pilot hole.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6245/cab-100/3mm_LED_Harness_w_24_2_Pin_Connector.html?tl=g2c277s680#blank


----------



## skitzab1

http://www.overclock.net/t/1249281/whats-your-longest-modding-stint-with-no-sleep

new thred i just started it looks fun could do like a top 30 hahahah


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *One of our Members was mentioned in the Maximum PC Magazine this Month.
> 
> Otis.. Congratz Man..
> 
> Warhardened.
> 
> http://www.maximumpc.com/article/features/pc_pr0n_25_new_kick-ass_case_mods#slide-1
> 
> *












I also saw MyBadOmen's Venom in there too. He won MOTM with that build.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *One of our Members was mentioned in the Maximum PC Magazine this Month.
> 
> Otis.. Congratz Man..
> 
> Warhardened.
> 
> http://www.maximumpc.com/article/features/pc_pr0n_25_new_kick-ass_case_mods#slide-1
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also saw MyBadOmen's Venom in there too. He won MOTM with that build.
Click to expand...

is he one of our Members.. I know the builder.. he is good.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

http://www.overclock.net/t/1249077/project-attero#post_17091625


----------



## neveser

Greeting all!

I pulled the trigger on the Storm Trooper last night.

I wanted to go with a blue motif vs the red that's already going on in the trooper. I googled around like crazy and can't seem to figure out what fans I can buy to swap out the red ones with. I started on page 1 of this thread and read them all. (some seriously nice work in here guys) I read something about the fans pulsing if there not hooked up right. Not sure if it meant the LEDs would pulse or the fans themselves. I can't seem to find fans with 2 connectors (1 for power, 1 for LED).

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neveser*
> 
> Greeting all!
> I pulled the trigger on the Storm Trooper last night.
> I wanted to go with a blue motif vs the red that's already going on in the trooper. I googled around like crazy and can't seem to figure out what fans I can buy to swap out the red ones with. I started on page 1 of this thread and read them all. (some seriously nice work in here guys) I read something about the fans pulsing if there not hooked up right. Not sure if it meant the LEDs would pulse or the fans themselves. I can't seem to find fans with 2 connectors (1 for power, 1 for LED).
> Any help would be much appreciated.


I've looked everywhere for high rpm fans with separate leads for the LED's on fans, couldn't find anything. Short of running your own wires from the led's on the fan so its wired separately is all I can come up with


----------



## HCore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flisker_new*
> 
> it's second best air cooler after *Phanteks*
> 
> , even when it comes to extra high temps + there are no problems with this cooler - low noise (ofc if u dont switch fans to something like I did - 140mm high perf Vipers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and slo ram clearance problems


WOW. I've never seen this cooler before. You just might have convinced me to go Air Cooling over Water Cooling. That things is beautiful.


----------



## kpforce1

More pics...


----------



## neveser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> I've looked everywhere for high rpm fans with separate leads for the LED's on fans, couldn't find anything. Short of running your own wires from the led's on the fan so its wired separately is all I can come up with


The closest thing I can find are the Bitfenix Spectres. They come with an adapter to wire the fan into one of their led controllers (Hydra).

You can see a pic of the adapter in this review of the fan - http://forum.techradar.com/showthread.php?t=27535
3rd pic down.
Doesn't say too much about it.
I was looking at that wiring link http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewtopic.php?f=19&p=112438 and the LED wire is 2 pin like the adapter for the Spectres.

Seems like a possibility. I may order one to see if I can get it to work. I won't even have my case until Tuesday









Wait a minute. I just found a post on the cooler master forums where a guy put the white LED spectres on the cages. He doesn't say much about it so I assume it works...
http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=15422

OK, just found fans on the CM site that have both the 3 pin and 2 pin connectors... and it's blue!








http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=2577
Not available in the US


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> More pics...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Looking real Good Sir.... Nice work!


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neveser*
> 
> The closest thing I can find are the Bitfenix Spectres. They come with an adapter to wire the fan into one of their led controllers (Hydra).
> You can see a pic of the adapter in this review of the fan - http://forum.techradar.com/showthread.php?t=27535
> 3rd pic down.
> Doesn't say too much about it.
> I was looking at that wiring link http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewtopic.php?f=19&p=112438 and the LED wire is 2 pin like the adapter for the Spectres.
> Seems like a possibility. I may order one to see if I can get it to work. I won't even have my case until Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute. I just found a post on the cooler master forums where a guy put the white LED spectres on the cages. He doesn't say much about it so I assume it works...
> http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=15422
> OK, just found fans on the CM site that have both the 3 pin and 2 pin connectors... and it's blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=2577
> Not available in the US


they are only 1k rpm







was looking for a higher rpm, guess i cant have everything lol


----------



## neveser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> they are only 1k rpm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was looking for a higher rpm, guess i cant have everything lol


Yah, that's a bit low. The CM fans are 1200rpm but not available in the US.

CFM on the CM fans is 39.77, the spectres are 43.5 so they may not be all that bad.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HCore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Flisker_new*
> 
> it's second best air cooler after *Phanteks*
> 
> , even when it comes to extra high temps + there are no problems with this cooler - low noise (ofc if u dont switch fans to something like I did - 140mm high perf Vipers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and slo ram clearance problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW. I've never seen this cooler before. You just might have convinced me to go Air Cooling over Water Cooling. That things is beautiful.
Click to expand...

*I entirely agree. That is a beautiful cooler..... Now if we could blow some freon through it we would be set to race.*


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *neveser*
> 
> Greeting all!
> I pulled the trigger on the Storm Trooper last night.
> I wanted to go with a blue motif vs the red that's already going on in the trooper. I googled around like crazy and can't seem to figure out what fans I can buy to swap out the red ones with. I started on page 1 of this thread and read them all. (some seriously nice work in here guys) I read something about the fans pulsing if there not hooked up right. Not sure if it meant the LEDs would pulse or the fans themselves. I can't seem to find fans with 2 connectors (1 for power, 1 for LED).
> Any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've looked everywhere for high rpm fans with separate leads for the LED's on fans, couldn't find anything. Short of running your own wires from the led's on the fan so its wired separately is all I can come up with
Click to expand...

Okay. This is a hard problem. OEM Case Fans from Cooler Master is like trying to find irridium on Earth. Almost impossible. So ... Here is the next best thing.


http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=154804


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> More pics...


pimp it nice man keep going !!!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Okay. This is a hard problem. OEM Case Fans from Cooler Master is like trying to find irridium on Earth. Almost impossible. So ... Here is the next best thing.
> 
> i have the stock fans that come with the Trooper im not going to use them again !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> how many was ther in the case with the light conector ???


----------



## skitzab1

i just mocked up my mobo water block ill make it tomoz


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> i just mocked up my mobo water block ill make it tomoz


I take it you are making a custom copper plate black to mout those 1/4" inlet blocks to? Curious to see how that turns out and more so the performance


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> I take it you are making a custom copper plate black to mout those 1/4" inlet blocks to? Curious to see how that turns out and more so the performance


sort of it will be abel to be used air and water cooled

ill be making it tomoz its going to be made out of alloy not the best i know but it will do the job

me 2 its realy just for looks but the desine


----------



## skitzab1

Not finished but sneek peek!

Just tape holding it together at the moment took ages just to pull it all apart again














and ther us a little i have to add to the top for 2 drive bays




































man i wish this was not sold this is really coming along well
















it just fits in with the roof of the trooper and the fortress theam







so happy

need mesh


----------



## justinwebb

I took out my 2 fans that came with the case with the separate LED and fan power if anyone wants to buy them


----------



## skitzab1

can add to them by saying the persone who buys the fans from u can have the ones from me as a gift

no im not just going to give them away to anyone







so please people dont start p.m me


----------



## Mraaz

Been modding for a couple of hours now and i am quite happy with the result:d


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mraaz*
> 
> Been modding for a couple of hours now and i am quite happy with the result:d


Any pictures to show?


----------



## skitzab1

one idear.

So if i want to just use air i can


















any one got any ideas im thinking of sinking them down the midddle of them









it got out of hand 64+ places for chance off a leake














i hope i pull this off

















its my HTPC build


----------



## Flisker_new

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HCore*
> 
> WOW. I've never seen this cooler before. You just might have convinced me to go Air Cooling over Water Cooling. That things is beautiful.


Yea , its relatively new and its colored .. just choose whatever color u like







they are even going to sell black one . But its huge and it comes with two 140mm fans so ... there will always be problem with ram clearance and case compatibility . Also It beats NH-D14, but it's more expensive.


----------



## HCore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flisker_new*
> 
> Yea , its relatively new and its colored .. just choose whatever color u like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are even going to sell black one . But its huge and it comes with two 140mm fans so ... there will always be problem with ram clearance and case compatibility . Also It beats NH-D14, but it's more expensive.


I'm definitely digging that cooler. On another note, check out the new GTX 690 Dual GPU. Can you imagine all this packed into the Storm Trooper?


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

just took delivery of my storm trooper
will post pictures once my motherboard, CPU and RAM return from RMA

one thing i was wondering do any of you know what blue LED fans are compatible with the 2pin connector included with the case?
as I don't have any red in my system and have some blue i think it will suit it more but don't want to lose the use of the led on/off button

i suspect this question may gave already been asked but really don't want to read through 278 pages to find the answer









EDIT:
found the answer on the previous page
their are none known fans that work








I know the bitfenix LED fans use a seperate connector for the leds that is also 2 pin though i think it is a different shape connector that may not be compatible

may invest in a couple just to see if it works or not


----------



## justinwebb

cut the wiring and attach the 2 pin connector you already have, easy peasy


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one idear.
> 
> So if i want to just use air i can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any one got any ideas im thinking of sinking them down the midddle of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it got out of hand 64+ places for chance off a leake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope i pull this off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its my HTPC build


Great Work Skitz... Love the innovation.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> Not finished but sneek peek!
> 
> Just tape holding it together at the moment took ages just to pull it all apart again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and ther us a little i have to add to the top for 2 drive bays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man i wish this was not sold this is really coming along well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it just fits in with the roof of the trooper and the fortress theam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so happy
> 
> need mesh


That is one fine Trooper Mod.. I want to see the end result. PLEASE.....

Where did that front Trim Piece come from? I know that piece but I cant place it.

Wait.. Is that Lian Li's armor Suite trim.????


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Great Work Skitz... Love the innovation.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> That is one fine Trooper Mod.. I want to see the end result. PLEASE.....
> Where did that front Trim Piece come from? I know that piece but I cant place it.
> Wait.. Is that Lian Li's armor Suite trim.????


he he lol it dose look like it but its just a normal hous hold item







i will release what it is.

Once i have finished the storm fortress log should be done in about a week









these are parts for the trooper build









hay guys let us know what yas think 



my first unboxing short review from koolroom

short lol its like 25 min and got some big double rads lol









thay may continue to if us like them.

this was no prep.

i woke to the delivery guy and just grabed the laptop and went for it

i didnt edit befor i uploaded ether its got all and any mistakes like

PET lol i ment to say pec sleaving









little bit of work today this is for Daniel-epic pc cases


hay guys im thinking of live streaming me modding what do you all think of this idea !!!!!!!


----------



## chaosweapon

Hi, I am trying to solve the "sleep mode" problem. Is it possible to replace the power led (the one circled in red in the attached image) with another one connected to the motherboard?


----------



## jackoo7

Hello guys,
finaly im new owner this amazing case, im trying build my new computer right now with watter cooling.

Motherboad: Asus Maximus V Gene
CPU: i7 3770K
RAM: G.Skill
Waterblock: XSPC Raystorm (Acetal)
Radiator: XSPC EX240
Pumps: swiftech MCP35X + Reservoir on top
GPU: still waiting, dunno if i will buy 2x7870 or 7970. so for now will used my old 5850.

Im happy that radiator EX240 can be installed on top into the case. It was close, but is there


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaosweapon*
> 
> Hi, I am trying to solve the "sleep mode" problem. Is it possible to replace the power led (the one circled in red in the attached image) with another one connected to the motherboard?


When you say "Sleep Mode", is your machine going into sleep mode when you press the power button? If it is, there are are options under control panel>Hardware>Power Options>Change what the power buttons do and change "When I press the power button:" to shutdown. These instructions are for Win 7/Vista... Xp has a power options area under the control panel as well though.


----------



## chaosweapon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> When you say "Sleep Mode", is your machine going into sleep mode when you press the power button? If it is, there are are options under control panel>Hardware>Power Options>Change what the power buttons do and change "When I press the power button:" to shutdown. These instructions are for Win 7/Vista... Xp has a power options area under the control panel as well though.


No i'm referring to the blinking led. If possible I want to replace the controller's led with my own led so that it blinks in sleep mode.


----------



## gearzer0

good pm im in a dilemma guys. cant decide what VC to get for my triple monitor setup.. 7970 or 680... AMD has a nice desktop management and a hotkey to change from eyefinity to extended desktop and vice versa(correct me if im wrong..) nvidia well has physx and cuda which is utilized on adobe... thanks


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaosweapon*
> 
> No i'm referring to the blinking led. If possible I want to replace the controller's led with my own led so that it blinks in sleep mode.


I think that the blinking/color change when in sleep mode is dependent on if the motherboard provides that function. I could be wrong so can someone else confirm this?


----------



## chaosweapon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> I think that the blinking/color change when in sleep mode is dependent on if the motherboard provides that function. I could be wrong so can someone else confirm this?


I have a P8Z68 motherboard which has a PLED+ and PLED- pins. These pins are left unconnected since the Storm Trooper's controller uses the power supply's4 pin molex to check whether the PC is on or off.

By connecting the PLED+ and PLED- pins to a LED I can determine whether the PC is on/off or in sleep mode (blinking led). What I want to do is place this led instead of the one marked in red. However I do not want to cut off the "old" led, I'd rather mask it and place the "new" one in front of it.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaosweapon*
> 
> I have a P8Z68 motherboard which has a PLED+ and PLED- pins. These pins are left unconnected since the Storm Trooper's controller uses the power supply's4 pin molex to check whether the PC is on or off.
> By connecting the PLED+ and PLED- pins to a LED I can determine whether the PC is on/off or in sleep mode (blinking led). What I want to do is place this led instead of the one marked in red. However I do not want to cut off the "old" led, I'd rather mask it and place the "new" one in front of it.


I think there is enough room to put something over the stock LED (like black tape or plastidip) and put a smaller LED of your choice close to the plastic light channel (picture 2) for the light to be visible. I'm sure it would work.


----------



## remorseless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gearzer0*
> 
> good pm im in a dilemma guys. cant decide what VC to get for my triple monitor setup.. 7970 or 680... AMD has a nice desktop management and a hotkey to change from eyefinity to extended desktop and vice versa(correct me if im wrong..) nvidia well has physx and cuda which is utilized on adobe... thanks


depends on what you want ideally want, you want better utilization or quick extended desktop management? and i think it should solve your dilemma it all comes down to preference per situation


----------



## skitzab1

going to be droping the rads in tonight if anyone is interested in watching.

my skype is skitzab1

ill be starting probly 30 min from now so um yer just add me if u r interested in watching and hanging out !!!!


----------



## Doomas




----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomas*


dude nice







top job i love it


----------



## chaosweapon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> I think there is enough room to put something over the stock LED (like black tape or plastidip) and put a smaller LED of your choice close to the plastic light channel (picture 2) for the light to be visible. I'm sure it would work.


Thanks. I'll try it out.


----------



## Dragonleader33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomas*


How did you manage to get your light on the right side mounted? Did you not use the thumb screw or something else? Im trying to find placement for my two 12" light sticks and I thought about that right side but it seems like the screw gets in the way. How did you do it?


----------



## Doomas

Just with sticky tape... it plenty space there...


----------



## Dragonleader33

Do you have the thumb screw in that is suppose to be there?


----------



## Flisker_new

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HCore*
> 
> I'm definitely digging that cooler. On another note, check out the new GTX 690 Dual GPU. Can you imagine all this packed into the Storm Trooper?


wow, this looks stunning







QuadSLI


----------



## Doomas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonleader33*
> 
> Do you have the thumb screw in that is suppose to be there?


No.. my fans are turned that they are facing in front of case...


----------



## Dragonleader33

So if they are facing the front you dont need those thumb screws in at all? Didnt know that lol.


----------



## Mraaz

hey guys I've filled up my reservoir the in and outlet ports both have a small tube inserted within the reservoir but the fluid is still filled with a lot of bubbles







how do I fix this? or will it bleed over time?


----------



## PhantomLlama

Just got my H100 today along with another hard drive I will be dedicating to video editing and whatnot. So later, after a much-needed nap, I will be breaking this thing down again, installing a new fan, and replacing my H60 with the new cooler... Also, time to start doing some homework on my 6950 to see how to SAFELY get the stock cooler off (going to use my H60, I think







)

I'm planning something big for my BF3 YouTube channel. Since I also write/arrange music, and I don't want to infringe on any copyright laws, I may be writing my own music. More updates to come









P.S. Nice build, Doomas!


----------



## Flisker_new

Awesome rig Doomas







It's rly pleasure to see these X79 boards in Troopers


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomas*


*I can't get over how nice this Build turned out.. Such an Awesome Job Sir.*


----------



## unimatrixzero

*It would be my recommendation to drill one more hole next to the Power LED and add a yellow LED light there. Make it yellow led ... The same size hole at an equal distance away from the other two. and run the wires to the motherboard and put a quick disconnect at the top near the control panel*.


----------



## PhantomLlama

Well... I tried to hook my H60 up to the GPU. Unfortunately, I couldn't get it to fit snugly at all, so That idea is currently out of the question.







any recommendations would be most appreciated. I tried the zip tie method, the holes were just too far away from the mounts on the pump. Sigh...

But the H100 works!


----------



## JuiceyNinja

TO ALL AUSTRALIAN MEMBERS LOOKING FOR WINDOW SIDE PANELS; READ THIS!!!

Hey guys, I have been looking for the new side panels for months with no luck!!! after searching the internet for hours on end, I could find nowhere that ships to australia for less than $80AUD.

BUT; I decided to go into a local shop and see if they could get in the new side panels, to my "surprise" *cough* they could not get them in. They did inform me that they could get the new case with the new side panels! I decided I might be able to negotiate a deal with them (seeing as they are just a local computer company) "What if you guys order in the new case, and I swap my old side panels and give you money? would you be able to do that" To my surprise, after about 5 minutes of thinking they decided that they could do this!!! and today I got a call from them telling me the new case is in, and they only want $20 plus my old side panels for the swap!!!

Considering that it is $80AUD just to get the 1 panel from ebay shipped to australia. this deal I got was a bargain!!! 2 new side panels for $20 bucks!!!

Not sure if this will work for all shops in australia lol but it is worth a try, just go in and try and negotiate a deal with them! if your side panels are in good condition they shouldn't have too much of a problem.

Hope this helped guys! I know its not buying the panels, but a swap is good if you don't need to hold onto your old panels!!

TL;DR: Local shop allowed me to swap old trooper side panels for new windowed model side panels for $20.

Peace!


----------



## JuiceyNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> Well... I tried to hook my H60 up to the GPU. Unfortunately, I couldn't get it to fit snugly at all, so That idea is currently out of the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any recommendations would be most appreciated. I tried the zip tie method, the holes were just too far away from the mounts on the pump. Sigh...
> But the H100 works!


is there any way you can create a mount for it to go onto the gpu? Might be worth a try







.


----------



## PhantomLlama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuiceyNinja*
> 
> is there any way you can create a mount for it to go onto the gpu? Might be worth a try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I honestly don't see how. Even if I did have the equipment to make some sort of mount, it would have to be paper thin and sit directly on the card itself. I may try again with different ties. But the ties I had just couldnt get quite tight enough. I'll have to take another look at it next time I have the thing torn apart.

I really want to just go and get my external modding stuff done lol... Reworked my LEDs to show through the front panel. They aren't bright, per say but you can see them clearly, and they do seem to give the effect I was going for. Here are a couple pictures:


----------



## skitzab1

small update































































hope you like guys


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> small update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you like guys


The question??? Are 'YOU' happy with it.. This my brother is what Matter's!!!!








Very good stuff 'skitzab1', Very cool indeed... Keep Rollin!!!







Oh Yeah?







I like...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomas*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very Nice!!!









The International Association of Computer Modders

FaceBook


----------



## Bluezero5

Today. I managed to mount a 12mm thick Fan under the handle of my Storm Trooper.
http://www.price.com.hk/product.php?p=131430

As we all know, that handle has very very low clearance..
but with some minor mod on the 12 mm fan, it finally squeezed though.

So now my 240 res on the top has push pull on both fans !!!!!
well, temp dropped just 0.6'C, but that's besides the point!! ( if you know what I mean. ) =)

WOOHOO !!


----------



## kpforce1

A few more pics... the MOSFET blocks installed and the Koolance 400 pump with heatsink and Phobia metal top.


----------



## Mraaz

Tommorow my new 790 and 850watt xfx psu will arive so hopefully i can assamble that evening.and post all the pictures


----------



## neveser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomas*


Looks fantastic!









What exactly is the white coil going around your tubes? Was that added by you or is it just the way those thing are made?


----------



## Doomas

http://www.aquatuning.de/index.php/cat/c530_Plastic.html


----------



## S3ason

Hey guys, planning on joinin the ranks pretty soon









My Rig:
- Storm Trooper (of course)
- side panel in transit
- Sabertooth Z77 Motherboard
- Zotac 680
- CM N520 Cooler (38 degrees load on air)
- CM Silent Pro 1000w
- 1.5 TB HDD
- 8gb G.Skill Ripjaws
- NZXT Sleeved Led 2m (orange) in transit
- Grey and Orange paracord sleeving to be done within the week

Can't get any half decent pictures with my crappy phone so I'll keep yall posted.


----------



## PhantomLlama

I'm interested in seeing what you do with those LEDs as I also have a string of them.


----------



## kpforce1

some more pics...


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3ason*
> 
> Hey guys, planning on joinin the ranks pretty soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Rig:
> - Storm Trooper (of course)
> - side panel in transit
> - Sabertooth Z77 Motherboard
> - Zotac 680
> - CM N520 Cooler (38 degrees load on air)
> - CM Silent Pro 1000w
> - 1.5 TB HDD
> - 8gb G.Skill Ripjaws
> - NZXT Sleeved Led 2m (orange) in transit
> - Grey and Orange paracord sleeving to be done within the week
> Can't get any half decent pictures with my crappy phone so I'll keep yall posted.


nice nice cant wait to see it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> some more pics...


im starting to get a warming to white
















my storm fortress build

as its still in bare metal form and working out cooling the res is not gonig where it was sitting in the pic i dont like it









bit more cutting and drilling than onto cleanup







sanding----paint

and im moving in a week lols....

lots of work to be done over the next few days







5 days till wonka tower arrives at my door flat packed he he







5 days to finish this one
:tongue:

man i love short dead lines









the race is on


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> some more pics...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have to tell you kpforce 1; that's some nice stuff you have going on inside that chassis... Loving the MOSFET blocks in the upper Lt. corner... Keep that power







heat







down!!







Beautiful work sir... Clean!







Rep+


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> nice nice cant wait to see it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im starting to get a warming to white


Yeah, i wasn't sure about it either but it seemed fitting and grew on me








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> I have to tell you kpforce 1; that's some nice stuff you have going on inside that chassis... Loving the MOSFET blocks in the upper Lt. corner... Keep that power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> down!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful work sir... Clean!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rep+


Well thank you! It will look much better when I get the gtx 480's in there along with the NB block and NB voltage block (in my other pics).


----------



## skitzab1

2 280 and 1 400 mm







squeezed into the storm trooper









worked all night































































































sleep time i think









hope you guys like !!!!


----------



## H969

This place is rocking!!!









I have 200 unread posts









Great job everyone!!!!









I will try to catch up one of these days


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969*
> 
> This place is rocking!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 200 unread posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great job everyone!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to catch up one of these days


dont blink i learnt that lolz


----------



## Mraaz

Yes i.dooo


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> small update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you like guys


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


*Skitz... I am guessing you are going to ETCH that Sword in there right???
That will look Slick Dude.

and Rogue.. Great Graphix job on the Logo.. Its so Worldly.. LOL*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluezero5*
> 
> Today. I managed to mount a 12mm thick Fan under the handle of my Storm Trooper.
> http://www.price.com.hk/product.php?p=131430
> 
> As we all know, that handle has very very low clearance..
> but with some minor mod on the 12 mm fan, it finally squeezed though.
> 
> So now my 240 res on the top has push pull on both fans !!!!!
> well, temp dropped just 0.6'C, but that's besides the point!! ( if you know what I mean. ) =)
> 
> WOOHOO !!


*I knew it would be done by someone ... Great Working out of the Box.. Literally..*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> A few more pics... the MOSFET blocks installed and the Koolance 400 pump with heatsink and Phobia metal top.


*All of these builds going.. I knew you guys had it in ya.. I am proud of my Troopers so much.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mraaz*
> 
> Tommorow my new 790 and 850watt xfx psu will arrive so hopefully I can assemble this evening.and post all the pictures soon.


*Man.. Can't wait..*









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> 2 280 and 1 400 mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeezed into the storm trooper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worked all night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sleep time i think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you guys like !!!!


*Love the Work you are doing on the Trooper.. Really Awsome Craftsmanship.

Sounds like a great Idea Skitz.....*


----------



## Flisker_new

So many mods, great work everyone







I should get my rig finished in few days so I will post some pics too


----------



## S3ason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> I'm interested in seeing what you do with those LEDs as I also have a string of them.


Yeah, hopefully they put out decent light. You have the 2 meter one? I might get a second one for the top and front of the case.


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969*
> 
> This place is rocking!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 200 unread posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great job everyone!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to catch up one of these days


yeah im waaaaaaay behind myself


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> yeah im waaaaaaay behind myself


*hay mon how u been?

nice to see u show your self









i ant gtan the time for a bf3 match for almost 3 weeks 3 build logs and i started one on one mob suport over skype and live stream modding









bye bye games i cant keep up with the demands









but im having fun !!!!

it also seems to be helping the less experienced modders*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Here are some great looking pictures i took today with natural light. Im glad to finally have some good shots on my log.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a sneak peek of my sleeving, decided to go shrinkless thanks to *skitzab1*, I'd also like to thank *lutro0* for the tips i received on sleeving. all the visible connectors will be black


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Update! I'd like to thank my new sponsors, Danger Den and Performance PCS for their help with this build.
> 
> 
> I will soon be receiving the following items from the two companies for my build:
> Danger Den clear tubing
> Danger Den tubing cutter
> 10 White Monsoon fittings
> Danger Den Black Ice GTX 120mm rad
> XSPC Raystorm AMD block
> Danger Den 7970 block
> Swiftech MCP355 Res
> EK 7970 IO shield
> Lamptron 8" Dual white cold cathodes.
> Primochill Dye bomb steel blue
> My sleeving is still making progress, thanks for the support of Lutro0 and skitzab1 for tips on sleeving and modding!


Man im glad to have helped







thats what the "free" one on one modding suport and the live stream modding is all about .

will be evan better when the teathing problems are all sorted









always remember lutr0s tutorias














and to get your custome plexi from epicpccases if u can think it he can cut it he he









*this was his first attempt at sleaving after i sat down and one on one tutored him on the tricks to it all









his first go at it looks awesome with lutr0s tutorials and my quick little tutor and bam that's what happens lol









im more into tutoring fabrication and things like that not so much sleaving if i can get out of teaching that i will but this is what lutr0 specializes in so i send them his way he he !*


----------



## codepink

should i use the stock 200mm fan or use 2x 140mm fans at the top?


----------



## indyrocker

If you like quiet drop the 200 and toss it in the trash that thing is noisy....


----------



## TechSilver13

I have the new side panel with the window on its way, 2 12" blue cathode lights, all new 120mm fans (cooler master 70cfm 19dba fans), also the H60 is in there waiting for Dwood's bracket so I can water cool my 680 GTX, also have the back plate ordered. Will post pics when I get everything else installed, I suspect I'll have everything in by this weekend.


----------



## PhantomLlama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3ason*
> 
> Yeah, hopefully they put out decent light. You have the 2 meter one? I might get a second one for the top and front of the case.


Yes, I have the 2 meter one. You'd be amazed how quickly you can use that up, just getting it where you want it to go. Wiring it was a real pain in the rear end for me, but I think I have it where I want it. I may go for a different product in the future, but for now, this will do









*VIPERWOLF*, are you going to be around at all this weekend in Battlefield 3? I may need someone to film on an empty server in cinematic view (no HUD). It's for my upcoming all-out video (music and all). Would you be willing to help a llama out?

I think tomorrow I am going to give jerry-rigging my H60 to my 6950 another go. I hope I can get it to work, otherwise I'm just going to have a liquid cooler sitting around..

Now if you'll excuse me, I have more BF3 footage to sift through


----------



## S3ason

Hey guys, need a friend or two for BF3.
Name: 4rs3nic

Add me









And I am nowhere close to finding a decent camera, should i post some phone pics?


----------



## Mraaz

Changed my mind I will update as soon as I am finishd and I will make some sort of worklog so back to work


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> Yes, I have the 2 meter one. You'd be amazed how quickly you can use that up, just getting it where you want it to go. Wiring it was a real pain in the rear end for me, but I think I have it where I want it. I may go for a different product in the future, but for now, this will do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VIPERWOLF*, are you going to be around at all this weekend in Battlefield 3? I may need someone to film on an empty server in cinematic view (no HUD). It's for my upcoming all-out video (music and all). Would you be willing to help a llama out?
> I think tomorrow I am going to give jerry-rigging my H60 to my 6950 another go. I hope I can get it to work, otherwise I'm just going to have a liquid cooler sitting around..
> Now if you'll excuse me, I have more BF3 footage to sift through


yeah man, Ill be glad to help. Do you use TS or xfire for comms?

*Skitz* bf3 will be there brother, what your doing is really cool









*S3ason* ill add you if you want


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> yeah man, Ill be glad to help. Do you use TS or xfire for comms?
> *Skitz* bf3 will be there brother, what your doing is really cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *S3ason* ill add you if you want


i wil aslo be selling and manufacturing custome W/C Parts as a focas as well wait to u see thease man

thay are tooless and all..

i have a few designee copyrited

and the res in the trooper will be on ebay after build

that was just a one off







but still cool










bands will be reomoved when finished


----------



## CM MR HAF

Those are sharp looking parts. Just FYI, Cooler Master has a private forum so if any of you need questions answered by the CM reps directly please post to say hi in our private forum. We are all active hardware enthusiasts on our offtime, so we love to chat about just about anything.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Finally the fittings arrived.. Still need (want) a different fan controller and red leds but have to wait for next month








For now I leave you with some bad dark pix, tomorrow I'll make a few 'professional' shots.


----------



## bounz

*after reading the whole topic of the storm trooper here... i got very exited and i had to get me a Storm Trooper !!!







*
I have had a Cooler Master 690 for quit some time now, and allthough i loved it, i wanted something bigger









*Now I have one CM Storm Trooper yeah!!*, and this is what i did ....


let's isolate the trooper







and use Noiseblockers fan's at the bottom and rear.


isolated left side


isolated right side


isolated bottom with Noiseblocker 120mm fan installed


isolated back with Noiseblocker 140mm fan installed


isolated top with stock 200mm Cooler Master fan installed


I want my bluray player hidden in my stormtrooper ( how many times do you use this player nowadays )


but it looks like metal and will shine on the red LED's, we don't want that










all black brushed, no reflections or white letters on the drive anymore


it's not really that visable, but i had to drill little holes a little further inwards ( not more than 12mm ) than the pre-drilled from the case to fit my player stealth ( on the picture, it's the 2 black screws right below with the pre-drilled holes below them )


with the frontpanel removed, i can access my drive if needed


when i don't use my drive, i close the panel for a nice clean flush look... Yeah!


filled up with some pc stuff







and a remote dimmable LED transfo on the front right in sight.


it looks so clean, and also so empty







this is a really big case and i love it !


side LED strip with a molex connector to connect to the transfo. I did the top of the Trooper the same way


side look during the day


toplook during the day


top and side look during the night


more side look during the night


a step away from the whole setup


topview of my installation, i really like my trooper, as wel as eYe-finity









I had to be a part of this amazing club









specs :
CM Storm Trooper affcorse!
ASUS P8Z77-V
MSI HD6950 Twin Frozr III OC
Intel i7 2600K @ 4x 4,4Ghz
Corsair Vengeance 16GB DDR3 1600
CM Silent Pro Hybrid 850W ( it is with a remote controller but i didn't use it in my build )
Scythe Mugen 3 PC G.H.Edition

C-D-E: SSD Crucial m4 256GB
F-G : Western Digital C. Green 2TB
H: Western Digital C. Green 2TB
I: Western Digital C. Green 2TB
J: Western Digital C. Green 2TB

My fridge makes more sound than my case









*Thanks for all the tips, idea's and eyecandy in this topic so i could make my case the way it is now !!*


----------



## PhantomLlama

Just a quick plug for my latest video (not my big project). I thought I would put this footage to use and get it off my hard drive. Enjoy! Don't forget to Like, Share, Subscribe, Comment, or whatever







Oh, and there's a link to my channel in my signature.

Oh to get back on topic, I'm going to try hooking up my H60 in a bit. Wish me luck!


----------



## Mraaz

Oke I couldn't resist here's a picture of what I've ben doing lately shows 2 of my brand new purchases


----------



## Flisker_new

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bounz*
> 
> *after reading the whole topic of the storm trooper here... i got very exited and i had to get me a Storm Trooper !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I have had a Cooler Master 690 for quit some time now, and allthough i loved it, i wanted something bigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now I have one CM Storm Trooper yeah!!*, and this is what i did ....
> 
> let's isolate the trooper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and use Noiseblockers fan's at the bottom and rear.
> 
> isolated left side
> 
> isolated right side
> 
> isolated bottom with Noiseblocker 120mm fan installed
> 
> isolated back with Noiseblocker 140mm fan installed
> 
> isolated top with stock 200mm Cooler Master fan installed
> 
> I want my bluray player hidden in my stormtrooper ( how many times do you use this player nowadays )
> 
> but it looks like metal and will shine on the red LED's, we don't want that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all black brushed, no reflections or white letters on the drive anymore
> 
> it's not really that visable, but i had to drill little holes a little further inwards ( not more than 12mm ) than the pre-drilled from the case to fit my player stealth ( on the picture, it's the 2 black screws right below with the pre-drilled holes below them )
> 
> with the frontpanel removed, i can access my drive if needed
> 
> when i don't use my drive, i close the panel for a nice clean flush look... Yeah!
> 
> filled up with some pc stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a remote dimmable LED transfo on the front right in sight.
> 
> it looks so clean, and also so empty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a really big case and i love it !
> 
> side LED strip with a molex connector to connect to the transfo. I did the top of the Trooper the same way
> 
> side look during the day
> 
> toplook during the day
> 
> top and side look during the night
> 
> more side look during the night
> 
> a step away from the whole setup
> 
> topview of my installation, i really like my trooper, as wel as eYe-finity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to be a part of this amazing club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> specs :
> CM Storm Trooper affcorse!
> ASUS P8Z77-V
> MSI HD6950 Twin Frozr III OC
> Intel i7 2600K @ 4x 4,4Ghz
> Corsair Vengeance 16GB DDR3 1600
> CM Silent Pro Hybrid 850W ( it is with a remote controller but i didn't use it in my build )
> Scythe Mugen 3 PC G.H.Edition
> C-D-E: SSD Crucial m4 256GB
> F-G : Western Digital C. Green 2TB
> H: Western Digital C. Green 2TB
> I: Western Digital C. Green 2TB
> J: Western Digital C. Green 2TB
> My fridge makes more sound than my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks for all the tips, idea's and eyecandy in this topic so i could make my case the way it is now !!*


Another great Trooper







Always love to see pics like these, good work


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> i wil aslo be selling and manufacturing custome W/C Parts as a focas as well wait to u see thease man
> thay are tooless and all..
> i have a few designee copyrited
> and the res in the trooper will be on ebay after build
> that was just a one off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but still cool
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bands will be reomoved when finished


skitzab 1







Nice work buddy.. Loving it!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Those are sharp looking parts. Just FYI, Cooler Master has a private forum so if any of you need questions answered by the CM reps directly please post to say hi in our private forum. We are all active hardware enthusiasts on our offtime, so we love to chat about just about anything.


Hey, Hey...







Thank's for stoping in 'Mr.HAF'... Yeah, if you go back,,, OH about 20 pages, 200 post's; LOL...







You'll see some GREAT, GREAT, and I do mean 'GREAT' stuff some of these 'Troopers' have done in regards to Modding there CM Trooper chassis and there is well more to come!!!








Well, Thank You sir for stopping in & posting an Invite. I hope some of us take you up on that...
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bounz*
> 
> *after reading the whole topic of the storm trooper here... i got very exited and i had to get me a Storm Trooper !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I have had a Cooler Master 690 for quit some time now, and allthough i loved it, i wanted something bigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now I have one CM Storm Trooper yeah!!*, and this is what i did ....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let's isolate the trooper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and use Noiseblockers fan's at the bottom and rear.
> 
> isolated left side
> 
> isolated right side
> 
> isolated bottom with Noiseblocker 120mm fan installed
> 
> isolated back with Noiseblocker 140mm fan installed
> 
> isolated top with stock 200mm Cooler Master fan installed
> 
> I want my bluray player hidden in my stormtrooper ( how many times do you use this player nowadays )
> 
> but it looks like metal and will shine on the red LED's, we don't want that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all black brushed, no reflections or white letters on the drive anymore
> 
> it's not really that visable, but i had to drill little holes a little further inwards ( not more than 12mm ) than the pre-drilled from the case to fit my player stealth ( on the picture, it's the 2 black screws right below with the pre-drilled holes below them )
> 
> with the frontpanel removed, i can access my drive if needed
> 
> when i don't use my drive, i close the panel for a nice clean flush look... Yeah!
> 
> filled up with some pc stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a remote dimmable LED transfo on the front right in sight.
> 
> it looks so clean, and also so empty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a really big case and i love it !
> 
> side LED strip with a molex connector to connect to the transfo. I did the top of the Trooper the same way
> 
> side look during the day
> 
> toplook during the day
> 
> top and side look during the night
> 
> more side look during the night
> 
> a step away from the whole setup
> 
> topview of my installation, i really like my trooper, as wel as eYe-finity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to be a part of this amazing club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> specs :
> CM Storm Trooper affcorse!
> ASUS P8Z77-V
> MSI HD6950 Twin Frozr III OC
> Intel i7 2600K @ 4x 4,4Ghz
> Corsair Vengeance 16GB DDR3 1600
> CM Silent Pro Hybrid 850W ( it is with a remote controller but i didn't use it in my build )
> Scythe Mugen 3 PC G.H.Edition
> C-D-E: SSD Crucial m4 256GB
> F-G : Western Digital C. Green 2TB
> H: Western Digital C. Green 2TB
> I: Western Digital C. Green 2TB
> J: Western Digital C. Green 2TB
> My fridge makes more sound than my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks for all the tips, idea's and eyecandy in this topic so i could make my case the way it is now !!*


Very







sir.. Good stuff... 'Welcome to The CMSTC'...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mraaz*
> 
> Oke I couldn't resist here's a picture of what I've ben doing lately shows 2 of my brand new purchases
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










SMOKIN!!!







& 'Welcome'!!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyler2Dope*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the new side panel with the window on its way, 2 12" blue cathode lights, all new 120mm fans (cooler master 70cfm 19dba fans), also the H60 is in there waiting for Dwood's bracket so I can water cool my 680 GTX, also have the back plate ordered. Will post pics when I get everything else installed, I suspect I'll have everything in by this weekend.


Nice job there bud!!! 'Welcome as well to The CMSTC'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> yeah im waaaaaaay behind myself


Hey, Hey







'viperwolf'... Good to see you







Buddy!!!


----------



## Mraaz

Oke really big problem, I installed the PSU and GPU just like in the manuals etc etc but when I tried to power my pc up this morning it didn't work. Switching to a diffrent room in the house because i thought the power grid was overflown or something, it turned on with sparks and a nice flame. I've never seen something that isn't a jet produce that kind of a flame. The thing is I need to cut all the cable ties and go back to the store going to a lan party tommorow night so it needs to be fixed today. They said it wouldn't be a problem because it was a product faillure but I'l see. It sucks really hard going to take my gu back also to let it get tested it's like 400 euro's about 500 usd and 350 pounds so.... Not a good start of my day


----------



## SortOfGrim

HD pix
I change the front fan from a NZXT FN-140 to a Noctua NF-P14 FLX because it cooled better at lower rpm. It just doesn't look that nice.







@Mraaz, what brand & model PSU?


----------



## Mraaz

XFX xxx850watt psu

gpu xfx 7950 3gb edition

You can paint that fan it isn't hard


----------



## DireLeon2010

I know....I know....wrong brand but....so many cool features to this case.






I really wish CM would do a white and black Trooper and Scout.


----------



## Rogue1266

Talk about a 'TROOPER' gaming session... This took place at The 'Insomnia' gaming festival in the U.K.


----------



## TheNr24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> I really wish CM would do a white and black Trooper and Scout.


They're coming out with the storm trooper in all white with the windowed sidepanel, it'll be called the storm sniper Stryder.


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Some one Mentioned a Storm Trooper Gaming Lan Party.*


*We Are HERE...*


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNr24*
> 
> They're coming out with the storm trooper in all white with the windowed sidepanel, it'll be called the storm sniper.


I am actually going to be painting my trooper white and leaving the inside black!









I got my new side window this week







. I will also get some pics of the modified stock side with my window (that I can't use because it hits the 140 radiator in the back). I like mine better but ah well. And for those of you that don't know..... if you decide to use a bunch of fittings for your W/C loop like me, holy crap... I spent more on fittings even buying some from the forums here than a new 2011 socket setup cost







. Here is one more pic of trooper pron


----------



## Mraaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Some one Mentioned a Storm Trooper Gaming Lan Party.*
> 
> *We Are HERE...*


OOOOOMG ME GAAMESTAAA!!!!

Oke guys my pc is fixed for the moment gut the another psu from the retail store so it's exactly the same except that this one does not think it's a jet engine (other light on fire and burned after turning it on for the first time) But my gpu has changed went from xfx r7970 3gb to xfx r7870 2gb but that doesn't matter


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> I know....I know....wrong brand but....so many cool features to this case.
> 
> 
> 
> I really wish CM would do a white and black Trooper and Scout.


For 8mins and 59 secs, i wanted to be that case. she really understands the value of touch and display









*Rogue* thank you man i appreciate that


----------



## S3ason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNr24*
> 
> They're coming out with the storm trooper in all white with the windowed sidepanel, it'll be called the storm sniper.


Isn't it called the Stryker? Sniper's already out there I think.


Sorry, pictures don't do this thing justice. Even then, my system isn't as sexy as I though it'd be. Any suggestion?

Maybe I need to watercool :/ The 680 sounds like a jet and feel like your standing behind one.


----------



## TheNr24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3ason*
> 
> Isn't it called the Stryker? Sniper's already out there I think.
> 
> Sorry, pictures don't do this thing justice. Even then, my system isn't as sexy as I though it'd be. Any suggestion?
> *Maybe I need to watercool :/ The 680 sounds like a jet and feel like your standing behind one.*


YES, please do watercool, at least put a corsair hydro h60 - 70 - 80 - 100 in there.
Many sites sell complete kits for less or the same though. So do it I say, you can always add stuff to the loop later, begin simple.

Edit:

http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/kits-cases/kits/ek-kit-h3o-120-ltx.html


----------



## S3ason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNr24*
> 
> YES, please do watercool, at least put a corsair hydro h60 - 70 - 80 - 100 in there.
> Many sites sell complete kits for less or the same though. So do it I say, you can always add stuff to the loop later, begin simple.
> Edit:
> http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/kits-cases/kits/ek-kit-h3o-120-ltx.html


I like the kits, but it seems like they aren't incredibly expandable. I think I'm going to have to go with a custom loop as I plan on SLI'ing my 680 once funds are here. So then I'd have 3 blocks being cooled by a single 240 radiator and a weak pump :/

I've priced out a custom loop to accommodate my needs and be rather futureproof, but it totals ~$500...oh, water cooling woes.


----------



## Rogue1266

Then let's all do the 'TROOPER SHUFFLE......


----------



## SortOfGrim

Can't take the Noctua NF-P14 apart because it will break.





http://www.overclock.net/t/1052361/noctua-nf-p14-fans-blades-not-removable

Bummer..ah, well..still have masking tape


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNr24*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> I really wish CM would do a white and black Trooper and Scout.
> 
> 
> 
> They're coming out with the storm trooper in all white with the windowed sidepanel, it'll be called the storm sniper.
Click to expand...

Already done bro. Maybe you don't get them in....Belgium? They came out before the Scout. Nice cases.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Well, The 'Stryker' is the exact same chassis as the 'Trooper'; but it's going to be in white and have the windowed side panel...
> 
> It's the last minute and half of this video they talk about the 'Stryker'!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 'STRYKER' is the name of the New 'White' Trooper..................................


----------



## TheNr24

Right, sorry guys, my bad, I meant stryker.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then let's all do the 'TROOPER SHUFFLE......


This is Too Funny. Love it Rogue.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Can't take the Noctua NF-P14 apart because it will break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1052361/noctua-nf-p14-fans-blades-not-removable
> 
> Bummer..ah, well..still have masking tape


Great INFO on The Fan.. Thanks for that..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Well, The 'Stryker' is the exact same chassis as the 'Trooper'; but it's going to be in white and have the windowed side panel...
> 
> It's the last minute and half of this video they talk about the 'Stryker'!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 'STRYKER' is the name of the New 'White' Trooper..................................
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember who Named that Bad White Boy..
Click to expand...


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Just remember who Named that Bad White Boy..


'Isn't that the Truth'.......


----------



## Bluezero5

Here's my little weekend experiment:

got my shipment over the weekend.
as excited as I am, I always wash my stuff.



Inventory check below.. have more than I need.. but I like to lay them out.



Current Set up..
CM Storm Trooper Chassis
ASUS Rampage 4 Extreme
Core i7 3930k @ 5.0Ghz (1.50V vcore)
16Gb Corsair 2133 DDR3 9-10-9-27 T1
XFX R7970 Black Edition x 2 at 1100Ghz each.
3 x Corsair Force 240Gb SSD Raid-0 OS drives.
3 x 1Tb Seagate Storage HDD in Raid5
PSU Silent Pro Gold 1200W



removing CPU block...



Say hello to KOOLANCE 370



Tight run here.. I had to mod the fan a little. (sanded down a corner of the fan)



Leak run for 4 hours... some leaks, fixed.



Final product.



Performance:
at 1.505Vcore. 5.0Ghz, max temp at 67.5'C


----------



## TechSilver13

Nice rig. Whats ur 3dmark 11 score with that monster overclock? I was thinking about getting that mobo and CPU as well

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

I want to build my server in a stryker just i can have both a black and white trooper sat in my room lol


----------



## Bluezero5

at 12,875 if I am using single 7970 at 1200Mhz
if I plug another one in I get 22,888

I didn't set up a GPU loop for my water cooling for now then..
the main reason being.. GPU changes TOO often.. I am not sure is the investment worth it..
as sometimes, the GPU blocks need to be updated, and it is a pain at times.

Unless I am benching, I usually don't even plug in my second 7970 GPU.

but the Mobo is AWESOME, I can't be happier.
3930k is also GREAT!!! everything that I thought it can do.

Go storm trooper bro.

and invest in water cooling too!!!!!!
my loaded temps now max at 68.5'C, totally, totally worth it.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluezero5*
> 
> at 12,875 if I am using single 7970 at 1200Mhz
> if I plug another one in I get 22,888
> 
> I didn't set up a GPU loop for my water cooling for now then..
> the main reason being.. GPU changes TOO often.. I am not sure is the investment worth it..
> as sometimes, the GPU blocks need to be updated, and it is a pain at times.
> 
> Unless I am benching, I usually don't even plug in my second 7970 GPU.
> 
> but the Mobo is AWESOME, I can't be happier.
> 3930k is also GREAT!!! everything that I thought it can do.
> 
> Go storm trooper bro.
> 
> and invest in water cooling too!!!!!!
> my loaded temps now max at 68.5'C, totally, totally worth it.




I am having a case of "builder's envy"..


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluezero5*
> 
> Here's my little weekend experiment:
> 
> got my shipment over the weekend.
> as excited as I am, I always wash my stuff.




Washing your PSU is not Recommended.


----------



## FlyingIrishMan

Anybody know where I can buy this case with the window on it in Ireland, can order from UK/EU as long as they ship to Ireland.
Any help is appreciated


----------



## S3ason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingIrishMan*
> 
> Anybody know where I can buy this case with the window on it in Ireland, can order from UK/EU as long as they ship to Ireland.
> Any help is appreciated


Checked out the CM UK store, which I assumed you already have, but could not find the panel. Maybe try contacting the US CM store and seeing if you can arrange to ship it to Ireland? An e-mail couldn't hurt I guess


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingIrishMan*
> 
> Anybody know where I can buy this case with the window on it in Ireland, can order from UK/EU as long as they ship to Ireland.
> Any help is appreciated


Check it Brother!!!







PC CASE GEAR Give them a try. They might just ship to Ireland!!!







Good Luck!!!


----------



## FlyingIrishMan

@S3ason, Yeah, I've checked the UK store, they don't stock the model with the window. Good idea, I've already emailed a few Irish retailers asking if they'll order in the model with the case.

@Rogue1266, In the corner it says Australia-Wide shipping, so I don't think they would deliver to Ireland.

Amazon don't stock the window model either before anyone suggests that


----------



## MacKCz

Hello everyone,
I am new here and I am now a proud owner of a CM Storm Trooper, I am building my first pc. I just ordered the windowed side panel a week ago, and unfortunately Cooler Master still has not shipped it.







but from what I can tell it will be worth the wait.


----------



## TheNr24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacKCz*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> I am new here and I am now a proud owner of a CM Storm Trooper, I am building my first pc. I just ordered the windowed side panel a week ago, and unfortunately Cooler Master still has not shipped it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but from what I can tell it will be worth the wait.


*HOORAY, WELCOME!!*


----------



## S3ason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacKCz*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> I am new here and I am now a proud owner of a CM Storm Trooper, I am building my first pc. I just ordered the windowed side panel a week ago, and unfortunately Cooler Master still has not shipped it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but from what I can tell it will be worth the wait.


The way CM does their order confirmation is funky. I ordered my panel last monday and I was still "Awaiting Shipment" as of thurdsay night. I e-mailed them and it turns out it had already been shipped and will be here tomorrow







. Ships from Ontario, CA as well, which I thought was strange.

Edit: Apparently Ontario, CA means Ontario, California, not Canada. Oops


----------



## MacKCz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3ason*
> 
> The way CM does their order confirmation is funky. I ordered my panel last monday and I was still "Awaiting Shipment" as of thurdsay night. I e-mailed them and it turns out it had already been shipped and will be here tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Ships from Ontario, CA as well, which I thought was strange.
> Edit: Apparently Ontario, CA means Ontario, California, not Canada. Oops


This is the same problem I am having. Thanks


----------



## PhantomLlama

Well, I'm giving up on liquid cooling my 6950. I had finally gotten the H60 to sit properly on the GPU, but the other temps on the card were soaring and nothing I did would fix it :/ So I guess I will be saving up for an aftermarket fan cooler

Viper, if you have been looking for me this weekend, I apologize- my internet at school has been virtually unusable. I couldn't play BF3 without hitting pings between 600 and 1000... Hopefully they will be sorting it tomorrow...


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> Well, I'm giving up on liquid cooling my 6950. I had finally gotten the H60 to sit properly on the GPU, but the other temps on the card were soaring and nothing I did would fix it :/ So I guess I will be saving up for an aftermarket fan cooler
> 
> Viper, if you have been looking for me this weekend, I apologize- my internet at school has been virtually unusable. I couldn't play BF3 without hitting pings between 600 and 1000... Hopefully they will be sorting it tomorrow...


I think this would be cool


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

http://www.overclock.net/t/1249077/project-attero


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> Well, I'm giving up on liquid cooling my 6950. I had finally gotten the H60 to sit properly on the GPU, but the other temps on the card were soaring and nothing I did would fix it :/ So I guess I will be saving up for an aftermarket fan cooler
> Viper, if you have been looking for me this weekend, I apologize- my internet at school has been virtually unusable. I couldn't play BF3 without hitting pings between 600 and 1000... Hopefully they will be sorting it tomorrow...


Hey buddy, i did look for you but it seems it was a bad weekend for both of us. My puter crashed pretty hard. I was pretty sure that 7970 kiked the bucket. it gave all the tail tail signs. so i loaded my old faithful 6970 in.......again. However it crashed to a black screen(when trying to load to desktop) a few times. but i think i was having a driver conflict because ASUS driver constantly tried to reinstall over the AMD CCC drivers. l finally cleared that up, then it was stable. so just in case, i updated my BIOS for the board. then updated the AMD driver for the card . Now im not 100% sure it was the card in the first place. Although it stable again now. it could have been a major conflict with the BIOS itself. So im going to pull the 6970 again tomorrow, and try the 7970 one last time with the new BIOS. why it would all of sudden go weird on me im not sure. its been very stable until now. I know that if this 7970 is bad, i will not buy another one. ill go back to Nvidia for a while. the temps on everything are great.


----------



## PhantomLlama

Where did you find that, UZ? How much is it? I may be interested, but I also just discovered I can't push my GPU past 950MHz. Might be able to squeeze more out of the RAM but that's about it...

Viper: Awww.... don't go back to Nvidia lol we'll give you cookies if you stay with AMD







lol


----------



## Schwuar

Hey all, i cant decide between the haf x and the storm trooper, i am being swayed towards the trooper however i am getting the RIVE and a H100 so would these fit?


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schwuar*
> 
> Hey all, i cant decide between the haf x and the storm trooper, i am being swayed towards the trooper however i am getting the RIVE and a H100 so would these fit?


Dude, they fit! The trooper is full tower!!
Looking foward to you being a member


----------



## kpforce1

Well, Corsair finally sent me my replacement H100. Nice to see they sent a brand new one







. Can't beat that Corsair warranty. Now the problem is that I've since gone to a custom WC loop lol... soooo, should I sell the H100 or customize my lanli full tower for it to work in?


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Well, Corsair finally sent me my replacement H100. Nice to see they sent a brand new one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Can't beat that Corsair warranty. Now the problem is that I've since gone to a custom WC loop lol... soooo, should I sell the H100 or customize my lanli full tower for it to work in?


Thats easy, do the custom, or just send me the H100, I be glad to pay the shipping


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schwuar*
> 
> Hey all, i cant decide between the haf x and the storm trooper, i am being swayed towards the trooper however i am getting the RIVE and a H100 so would these fit?


they fit


----------



## Flisker_new

Hi guys,

So memory arrived today and I finally got finished my rig







, ofc I need to change some fans to orange led ones (those green ones are horrible







), get orange bit fenix sleeved cables and paint other fans to black/orange but it will take some time .

Here is it (sry for low quality pics, iphone 3G cam is pretty bad) :





















And now it's time for overclocking : - )


----------



## TechSilver13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flisker_new*
> 
> Hi guys,
> So memory arrived today and I finally got finished my rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , ofc I need to change some fans to orange led ones (those green ones are horrible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), get orange bit fenix sleeved cables and paint other fans to black/orange but it will take some time .
> Here is it (sry for low quality pics, iphone 3G cam is pretty bad) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now it's time for overclocking : - )


What are your system specs? Post your temps with your max oc, looks like you have great cooing in there!


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969*
> 
> Thats easy, do the custom, or just send me the H100, I be glad to pay the shipping


I was talking about putting it in my "primary" gaming rig lol.... the "secondary" rig is my Trooper







. I may very well just end up selling the H100 after all. Once you go custom loop I guess its hard to go back lol.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flisker_new*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> So memory arrived today and I finally got finished my rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , ofc I need to change some fans to orange led ones (those green ones are horrible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), get orange bit fenix sleeved cables and paint other fans to black/orange but it will take some time .
> 
> Here is it (sry for low quality pics, iphone 3G cam is pretty bad) :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now it's time for overclocking : - )


Great Job with the build.. I am very proud to have you and I promoted you to Captain.


----------



## Flisker_new

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyler2Dope*
> 
> What are your system specs? Post your temps with your max oc, looks like you have great cooing in there!


As for specs , I created new rig today but still can't see it under my posts so I guess it takes some time to valide or something, hope it will be there soon.

And about overclocking, I will start OCing this rig today and I'll share results for sure









Also I forget to show 2 scythe guys in front







->


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *H969*
> 
> Thats easy, do the custom, or just send me the H100, I be glad to pay the shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about putting it in my "primary" gaming rig lol.... the "secondary" rig is my Trooper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I may very well just end up selling the H100 after all. Once you go custom loop I guess its hard to go back lol.
Click to expand...

This is what they call in Math.. A Given.


----------



## TheNr24

Skyler2Dope, dude, put that in spoiler tags man.


----------



## kpforce1

Are those the 140's with 120mm mouting holes? Looks just like what I got








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flisker_new*
> 
> As for specs , I created new rig today but still can't see it under my posts so I guess it takes some time to valide or something, hope it will be there soon.
> And about overclocking, I will start OCing this rig today and I'll share results for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I forget to show 2 scythe guys in front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ->


----------



## H969

Dude








Nice work! Very nice clean build








Thanks for sharing









Good luck with the Overclocking!!!


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *H969*
> 
> Thats easy, do the custom, or just send me the H100, I be glad to pay the shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about putting it in my "primary" gaming rig lol.... the "secondary" rig is my Trooper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I may very well just end up selling the H100 after all. Once you go custom loop I guess its hard to go back lol.
Click to expand...

Ya thats what they say..But it is paid for and sooo new you might take a bath trying to sell it?


----------



## Flisker_new

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Great Job with the build.. I am very proud to have you and I promoted you to Captain.


Thx UMZ, I am also proud to be member of such a great community








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Are those the 140's with 120mm mouting holes? Looks just like what I got


Yea 140mm 1700rpm 120mm mounting holes, actually not bad fan, but nothing cannot fight those yellow monsters I've got on noctua - 110.6cfm, 26db, 3.12 static pressure (btw I am kind of fan fanatic







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969*
> 
> Dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work! Very nice clean build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with the Overclocking!!!


Thx, I am glad u guys like


----------



## Slavvik

Add me to the club!

See my signature for the system specs. This is my second personal build from scratch, but I have been swapping out parts in computers since I was 13









THIS IS NOT FINISHED - this is just the start. I am going to install a custom liquid cooling loop, now that I have the base computer installed I can begin my tweaking. This will be my first liquid cooling setup. I'm looking to have extreme cooling capabilities for 4.8+ 2500k OCs. I will be installing red tubing, swapping out the rear fan with a red LED fan, and putting in a UV light as well.... I love the red/black look









I will be posting higher quality pictures as I go through this process, these were just quickly snapped with my phone - so I apologize that they don't do the rig justice













Now that that's done - I HAVE A COUPLE QUESTIONS!

1) My cables: I really don't like how my HDD cables are scrunched like they are, and sticking out. Are there any custom cables that I can buy that will connect to such close proximity HDDs easier? IOW: I want less cable between the power connectors... Or how do people do that anyway? I don't notice that in other builds...

2) My 24 pin connector - that cable isn't long enough to go back and around like I want. Are there LONGER cables that I can buy? I wasn't looking for a fancy custom cable with individual sleeving (yet







) but I do need a few more inches long on that to get it to loop in the back like the rest.

3) The liquid cooling - are there any recommendations on the placement of the radiator? I was thinking the standard 2 fan radiator on the top... but I was also told that a 3 fan would give a much higher OC capability in terms of cooling... so is that possible to put on top? Or should I place that in the bottom or front... so many choices







Basically, any recommendations that you all could offer on liquid cooling this case, pitfalls and tips, etc... will all be greatly appreciated and considered!

So far, I'm LOVING this case... just an overall sexy sexy beast. Thanks all!!


----------



## Schwuar

Going off what ive read then my hd 7970 should fit, its a gigabyte oc one, am i right
In saying it fits? Also is there room for push pull with the RIVE mobo in the trooper?


----------



## Mraaz

I'm pretty sure it fits concerning the card


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schwuar*
> 
> Going off what ive read then my hd 7970 should fit, its a gigabyte oc one, am i right
> In saying it fits? Also is there room for push pull with the RIVE mobo in the trooper?


That is an ASUS 7970 TOP in my last post om my RIVE board. It will fit with room to play


----------



## Schwuar

I checked, i have about an inch of space going off dimensions lol


----------



## S3ason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slavvik*
> 
> Case: Coolermaster Storm Trooper
> Mobo: ASUS Z77 Sabertooth
> CPU: Intel i5 2500k @ 4.5Ghz (1.35V)
> GPU: Gigabyte NVIDIA GTX 680 2GB
> Memory: G.SKILL 8GB (4 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333:


We're twins or something haha. What are you planning on for your loop? I'm new to water and interested to see what you're gunna do with these parts


----------



## Slavvik

Quote:


> We're twins or something haha. What are you planning on for your loop? I'm new to water and interested to see what you're gunna do with these parts


Separated at birth, bud









I don't think I'll be going SLI though.. not unless I decided to start running a 3 monitor setup or something. That's just overkill ;-) BUT... someday....









I started a thread in the watercooling forums for some of the more generic water cooling advice, but I suppose it's ok to repost the info - as this is storm trooper specific advice









The parts I have initially thought...

I THINK I should be able to fit a 3x120 rad on the top... if not I may go in the front... (hence the advice from this forum







). Also, I think I should be able to fit this res in there - if not I can go a step lower, but I am getting the clear side panel and I love the idea of seeing a res like this showing in the window









But for space, it looks like there are actually quite a few options in this case...

RAD: MCRx20-XP 3x120mm

RES: Alphacool Cape Corp Coolplex Pro 25 LT - 250mm (if that won't fit... MCRES Micro Rev2 Reservoir)

PUMP: MCP655

CPU BLOCK: XSPC RayStorm (With Red LED )

TUBING: PrimoChill PrimoFlex PRO LRT Tubing 3/8" ID 5/8" OD with 1/8"

Perhaps someone more experienced can tell me if anything is wrong with these parts in the case ^_^


----------



## S3ason

Good choices. But if your worried about room for the res, you can always macgyver 2 x 240mm rads in the front of the case by removing two hdd cages and creating some sort of bracket to hold the rads side by side. A couple of people have done that for their loops in this thread and looking around will get you some pretty good info. Are you just cooling the cpu or do you plan on throwing the 680 into the loop?

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Hi all!
> Got some work done on my birthday (4/20), talk about dedication!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I finally got the the rads with fans in. And omg that was a f**cking pain!
> 
> 
> putting those screws in of the rad mounts was a bloody pain.
> I also had to cut-off a small section of the bottom 5.25" bay.
> 
> Not sure how to run the fan cables as I want to use the Zalman fan controller.
> Tomorrow I'll do the tubing, if I'll find the time that is. And probably Sunday will be the leak test.
> Moar updates soon!


----------



## Slavvik

Yeah I should.. it's hard to get a grasp on a 200+ page thread lol. I see that - but where on earth do these people put their HDDs then?? They always leave that little detail out lol. But I THINK I should be ok on space.. I need to measure for the res - but I need to measure out space for the rad on the top to see if that's even an option with 3x.

Some things I always wonder about people posting pics lol : How did you get your HDD cables to place nice? Where do you put 3 HDDs when you take out the bays? They show the results but I never find the HDDs >_>


----------



## S3ason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slavvik*
> 
> Yeah I should.. it's hard to get a grasp on a 200+ page thread lol. I see that - but where on earth do these people put their HDDs then?? They always leave that little detail out lol. But I THINK I should be ok on space.. I need to measure for the res - but I need to measure out space for the rad on the top to see if that's even an option with 3x.
> Some things I always wonder about people posting pics lol : How did you get your HDD cables to place nice? Where do you put 3 HDDs when you take out the bays? They show the results but I never find the HDDs >_>


A very expensive SSD in the xdock maybe >.<

Ive seen sites sell mounting kits for hhd/ssd so people can threw them wherever the hell they want but it's not incredibly practical.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flisker_new*
> 
> Yea 140mm 1700rpm 120mm mounting holes, actually not bad fan, but nothing cannot fight those yellow monsters I've got on noctua - 110.6cfm, 26db, 3.12 static pressure (btw I am kind of fan fanatic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I am too







i have 2 200+ cfm delta fans on my sr1 radiator lol. You could say im a finatic too.


----------



## PhantomLlama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> I am too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have 2 200+ cfm delta fans on my sr1 radiator lol. You could say im a finatic too.


I believe FANatic works here as well









Some epic builds! I have builders envy.... If only there was money. But, no







this not my calling hehe


----------



## haritos14

WINDOW PANEL

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/35/20120508124048.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/40/20120508124053.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/805/20120508124101.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/135/20120508124140.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/221/20120508124153gsr.jpg/


----------



## Flisker_new

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> I am too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have 2 200+ cfm delta fans on my sr1 radiator lol. You could say im a finatic too.


Oh, Delta fans that's different story, but I would be scared that one day my pc will just fly away thru window with those installed


----------



## neroneuk

Hi all, does anyone knows what is the maximum amperage or wattage supported by the FAN CONTROLLER??
Thank You, Alex


----------



## Flisker_new

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neroneuk*
> 
> Hi all, does anyone knows what is the maximum amperage or wattage supported by the FAN CONTROLLER??
> Thank You, Alex


Hi,

It depends on fan controller , there is no general number


----------



## neroneuk

Thank You, I was obviously talking about the original Trooper case fan controller. Want to make sure that I will not go over the maximum. Saying so I would always use no more than the 70% of what the manufacturer say.
Do you know????
Thank You, Alex


----------



## kpforce1

My window is on







... now I just need a few more odds and ends (like maybe my SLI bridge tubes so I can put her back together lol).


----------



## Mraaz

Yo guys just did an small lan party with a friend for 40 hours straight I've slept about 8 hours total haha wicked. Buuuuuut I want tot install w7 64 bit because I found out that i've got a 32 bit system atm reïnstalled windows about a week ago. But I've heard that if I install windows now it will still be 32 bit

What to do?


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flisker_new*
> 
> Oh, Delta fans that's different story, but I would be scared that one day my pc will just fly away thru window with those installed


Well, i just remembered that i got rid of the deltas and replaced them with YS Tech ~140cfm fans after having the deltas for a week lol. At 60db each they were just to hard to handle. The ys techs are still loud but ONLY 45db haha


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mraaz*
> 
> Yo guys just did an small lan party with a friend for 40 hours straight I've slept about 8 hours total haha wicked. Buuuuuut I want tot install w7 64 bit because I found out that i've got a 32 bit system atm reïnstalled windows about a week ago. But I've heard that if I install windows now it will still be 32 bit
> What to do?


erm, current specs?

Clean install is the only option (back-up!) But I don't see a problem. I recently did a clean install on my laptop that had W7 HP 32-bit, it now has W7 Ultimate 64-bit. And it works great! Just download all the 64-bit drivers before the clean install.


----------



## Mraaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> erm, current specs?
> Clean install is the only option (back-up!) But I don't see a problem. I recently did a clean install on my laptop that had W7 HP 32-bit, it now has W7 Ultimate 64-bit. And it works great! Just download all the 64-bit drivers before the clean install.


amd fx-8120 4.4ghz
crosair vengeance 8gb
ASrock 990fx extreme 3
_OCZ agility 3 120gb (main disk)
Hitachi dunno what 620 gb_
xfx xxx 850psu


----------



## justinwebb

I do a full reformat every few months lol. Its a good time


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> My window is on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... now I just need a few more odds and ends (like maybe my SLI bridge tubes so I can put her back together lol).


Very, Very







brother... Great job!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mraaz*
> 
> Yo guys just did an small lan party with a friend for 40 hours straight I've slept about 8 hours total haha wicked. Buuuuuut I want tot install w7 64 bit because I found out that i've got a 32 bit system atm reïnstalled windows about a week ago. But I've heard that if I install windows now it will still be 32 bit
> What to do?


Like everyone has already mentioned







... As long as you have a W.7 64bit disk or USB boot-able drive with 64bit copyed on it.. Reformat the HDD, clean that baby up!!! Then boot from either disk or drive and install!!!







easy!!!


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Well guys, time has come to let go of my storm trooper. I will be putting her up for sale soon, thought I would give you guys first chance.


----------



## Flisker_new

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neroneuk*
> 
> Thank You, I was obviously talking about the original Trooper case fan controller. Want to make sure that I will not go over the maximum. Saying so I would always use no more than the 70% of what the manufacturer say.
> Do you know????
> Thank You, Alex


Ah I see. I am sorry to say this, but I have no idea







Try checking manual or u can send mail to CM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mraaz*
> 
> Yo guys just did an small lan party with a friend for 40 hours straight I've slept about 8 hours total haha wicked. Buuuuuut I want tot install w7 64 bit because I found out that i've got a 32 bit system atm reïnstalled windows about a week ago. But I've heard that if I install windows now it will still be 32 bit
> What to do?


If u install win x64 on whatever rig it will be 64bit no matter what system used to be on drive







Ofc I mean clean installation not repair or something.

So , just run win x64 installation , format whole drive, and than finish installation








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Well, i just remembered that i got rid of the deltas and replaced them with YS Tech ~140cfm fans after having the deltas for a week lol. At 60db each they were just to hard to handle. The ys techs are still loud but ONLY 45db haha


YS Tech ? Could u pls send me some link , so I can check them ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Well guys, time has come to let go of my storm trooper. I will be putting her up for sale soon, thought I would give you guys first chance.


Oh







Why would u sell such an awesome case ?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> I do a full reformat every few months lol. Its a good time


*That is actually a good thing to do*
..


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Well guys, time has come to let go of my storm trooper. I will be putting her up for sale soon, thought I would give you guys first chance.


Well let us know what you want for it.. I am sure one of us would be interested.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Well let us know what you want for it.. I am sure one of us would be interested.


100 plus 15 for shipping..I will cover the other 1/2 of shipping.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Post a picture of your rig and a price under it and I will make a Notation on Front Page for it.


----------



## Mraaz

If I copy all the files from my c drive (120gb ssd) to my other drive(640gb hd) and install windows 7 the currenty system uses a 32bit will it be okay if I install a 64 on that drive?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

100 + 1/2 of the shipping.


----------



## Flisker_new

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mraaz*
> 
> If I copy all the files from my c drive (120gb ssd) to my other drive(640gb hd) and install windows 7 the currenty system uses a 32bit will it be okay if I install a 64 on that drive?


It doesn't matter what system are u using now , backup your ssd to hdd , format ssd , do clean install of win x64 on ssd - and you are done


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> 
> 100 + 1/2 of the shipping.


nvrmind, what is the bottom rad? a 360?


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mraaz*
> 
> If I copy all the files from my c drive (120gb ssd) to my other drive(640gb hd) and install windows 7 the currenty system uses a 32bit will it be okay if I install a 64 on that drive?


Use Windows Easy Transfer utility to back up files to a storage drive. Then you can format your SSD and install 64 bit. When that's done, use the same utility to put all of your stuff back. The utility is pretty straight forward and it's built into the OS. It's located under "System Tools".


----------



## Mraaz

The tool will only transfer 1,8 gb like wth haha


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mraaz*
> 
> The tool will only transfer 1,8 gb like wth haha


The external storage drive has to be at least the size or have the space available of what you are transferring. To determine the size of all the files in the user folder, select all the folders, right-click those selected folders, and then click Properties.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/971759

http://www.smallbusinesscomputing.com/biztools/article.php/3849786/Save-Time-with-Windows-Easy-Transfer-Utility.htm

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/magazine/ff943667.aspx


----------



## Mraaz

Could i copy my program files to the diffrent disc and move them back afterwords?


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mraaz*
> 
> Could i copy my program files to the diffrent disc and move them back afterwords?


Of course you can. But you'd still have to re-install all of your programs, games, etc.


----------



## Mraaz

Think that that will be the easiest way :d but If I move them back does window ''see'' those files in the directory?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mraaz*
> 
> Think that that will be the easiest way :d but If I move them back does window ''see'' those files in the directory?


Most programs need to be registered, this happens during installation of the program. Just copy/paste the programs in the 'Program Files' folder will not make them work.

Unless it's just data, like saves and documents, that's no problem.

Make sure if you want to use the full benefit of your SSD to set it to AHCI in the bios, if you haven't done this already.


----------



## Mraaz

Is it true that formatting an ssd will shorten it's life span?


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mraaz*
> 
> Is it true that formatting an ssd will shorten it's life span?


Defrag and Windows indexing mostly. Lots of unnecessary writes with these two.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mraaz*
> 
> Is it true that formatting an ssd will shorten it's life span?


Handy link thx to OCN








here http://www.overclock.net/t/1133897/windows-7-ssd-tweaking-guide

Just to add, I use WD 64GB SSD and two Corsair 120Gb SSD's. With all 3 W7 disabled the defrag automatically.
As far as I know formatting ain't a problem, just don't do it 12 times a month.
Windows Index depends on the size of your disk, you can chose the folders. Or disable it (services)
And now we are on the subject of tweaking the ssd, hibernation takes up huge space.
Also check out the page file, although I recommend to keep it on the ssd! It would kinda defeats the purpose of a ssd.


----------



## Flisker_new

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mraaz*
> 
> Is it true that formatting an ssd will shorten it's life span?


Lifespan of SSD is sooooo long, that I think u shouldn't worry about this at all


----------



## neveser

Greetings fellow storm trooper owners!

I have a few questions about my new case.

The fan controller makes the LED fans blink when set to anything other than full power. I've looked around and found out the way that it controls the fans is the reason. Is this true? Is there any way to remedy this? Should I just get a fan controller or hook the fans up to the motherboard?

There seems to be a molex connecter underneath the control panel on top. What's this for?

The black SATA looking cable that I plugged into my motherboard... what exactly is that for? The eSATA or that dock thing?

Sorry for all the questions, the manual is a bit short on detail.

Oh, here's a pic of my work thus far...


----------



## PhantomLlama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neveser*
> 
> There seems to be a molex connecter underneath the control panel on top. What's this for?
> The black SATA looking cable that I plugged into my motherboard... what exactly is that for? The eSATA or that dock thing?


1) The molex connector on top is to power the dock. There is also a SATA connector up there near it so that it will actually read a drive you put in there. However, unless you got an extra part mine did not have, you have to supply your own cable.

2) The only other cable that came with my case to be attached to the motherboard, and was black, was the front USB 3.0 cable. Sadly, my current board does not have this connection.

**EDIT** My apologies! Yes, I believe it's for the ESATA connection**

Welcome! Nice build so far!

Finals are coming up for me, but I still hope to get a liiittttle bit of work done (decaling still hasn't been touched) before I head back home and then the Twin Cities for 2 months (joy...)


----------



## JuiceyNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neveser*
> 
> Greetings fellow storm trooper owners!
> I have a few questions about my new case.
> The fan controller makes the LED fans blink when set to anything other than full power. I've looked around and found out the way that it controls the fans is the reason. Is this true? Is there any way to remedy this? Should I just get a fan controller or hook the fans up to the motherboard?
> There seems to be a molex connecter underneath the control panel on top. What's this for?
> The black SATA looking cable that I plugged into my motherboard... what exactly is that for? The eSATA or that dock thing?
> Sorry for all the questions, the manual is a bit short on detail.
> Oh, here's a pic of my work thus far...


as far as I know there is no way to fix the blinking fan problem, installing a fan controller isn't very hard though









as for the cable that is like a sata thing, yes that controls the E-SATA

the molex cable thing? I'm confused, what molex thing :S?

Very nice work on the build, loving the blue!







have you thought of putting UV lights in and UV reactive sleeving on your cables? that would look nice inside this build.

Welcome to the family









PS. what PSU is that? did you put the blue LEDs in or are they standard?


----------



## neveser

Thanks for the info guys!

I'll take a pic of that molex connector tomorrow when I take the side panels off (again).
My PWR front panel connector got detached somehow and I'll have to find it in the wires and reconnect it. I don't feel like opening it again tonight!









My PSU is a Corsair 600 StealthXStream (?) The blue LEDs in it are factory. It's a couple of years old and it's not modular so it was hard to get all those wires packed in behind the side panel. That's why the wiring doesn't look as nice and clean as it should. That's also why I lost my pwr header in all those wires!

The UV light thing does sound cool. I'll have to keep that in mind for the future. Right now I've got some LED tape on order from Modelers Brand and I'm going to try to do a light mod like justinwebb did to the top piece.

I guess I'll have to keep my eye open for a deal on a fan controller. Wife is gonna kill me soon if I keep spending on this thing!
i7-3770K, Asus P8Z77-V, 16GB Ripjaws, the Storm Trooper, H100, Cougar Fans, cables...etc.


----------



## S3ason

Hey guys, looking for some advise.

Planning on buying a custom backplate for my gpu from DWood, need help on a design











Completely custom design, few limitations. Planning on painting it matte black or orange with a matte clear over the top. But I for the life of me can't think of a design for the dang thing. Any pointers?


----------



## S3ason

Also, some pics of my new window / lighting













And the lamp I used to light some of the pictures


----------



## skitzab1

hi guys sorry it looks like i have doped of the floating world of ocn just bizzy moving back like normal real soon







grate work i seen flicking threw the 5 pages i had to quck flick sorry guys by the way

wel skitza out be back more often soon


----------



## Slavvik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3ason*
> 
> Also, some pics of my new window / lighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the lamp I used to light some of the pictures


Nice man! I am getting in my AeroCool 140mm red LED for the back in tonight, and the windowed panel tomorrow







I needed some more light in the case ;-)

I love those single braided power cords... but they're so bloody expensive for what they are... that will be the last priority, after my water loop (which is next XD)

How long is your 24-pin connector that you were able to loop it back and around? The stock cable wasn't long enough, it's jetting through the case D:

Also - do any of you guys know how difficult it would be to do the single braiding myself? I have no experience in the matter.. but if it can save me 50 bucks per cable I'll totally learn


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slavvik*
> 
> Nice man! I am getting in my AeroCool 140mm red LED for the back in tonight, and the windowed panel tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I needed some more light in the case ;-)
> I love those single braided power cords... but they're so bloody expensive for what they are... that will be the last priority, after my water loop (which is next XD)
> How long is your 24-pin connector that you were able to loop it back and around? The stock cable wasn't long enough, it's jetting through the case D:
> Also - do any of you guys know how difficult it would be to do the single braiding myself? I have no experience in the matter.. but if it can save me 50 bucks per cable I'll totally learn


I purchased all my single braid extensions from frozen cpu. They are not that expensive, just buy only the ones you need. Like the 24 pin, and the pci lines for your card.

Also Skitz can make them, so he would help im pretty sure. He is a good guy


----------



## Flisker_new

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3ason*
> 
> Also, some pics of my new window / lighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> URL=http://www.overclock.net/image/id/2315960/width/600/height/450]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> And the lamp I used to light some of the pictures


Single sleeved cables, nice







I am just planning them too


----------



## PMantis24

Just built my new ivy bridge system with this case. I love it!!! so much room inside to work with and I love how it looks.









Didn't really change anything except added a Cougar 120mm intake for the bottom and replaced the 140mm exhaust with a Cougar 140mm. Awesome fans, quiet and moves a good amount of air.

I have a question, does anyone know where I can buy oem replacements for the front 120mm LED fans? or if anyone sells 120mm LED fans that have the separate leads for the fan controller? one of the 120mm is a bit loud, don't know why, sounds like the bearing isnt' as smooth as the other one.


----------



## justinwebb

I have 2 oem fans for the storm trooper case that have separate wires for LED's and fan if you are interested ...10 bucks plus shipping?


----------



## Slavvik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> I purchased all my single braid extensions from frozen cpu. They are not that expensive, just buy only the ones you need. Like the 24 pin, and the pci lines for your card.
> Also Skitz can make them, so he would help im pretty sure. He is a good guy


Ack! +rep for that - I feel so stupid. OF COURSE there are extensions. I only looked briefly and found these full custom ones for like.. $75 lol. And that was a big no for now. Thanks! Ordering these now


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slavvik*
> 
> Nice man! I am getting in my AeroCool 140mm red LED for the back in tonight, and the windowed panel tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I needed some more light in the case ;-)
> I love those single braided power cords... but they're so bloody expensive for what they are... that will be the last priority, after my water loop (which is next XD)
> How long is your 24-pin connector that you were able to loop it back and around? The stock cable wasn't long enough, it's jetting through the case D:
> Also - do any of you guys know how difficult it would be to do the single braiding myself? I have no experience in the matter.. but if it can save me 50 bucks per cable I'll totally learn


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> I purchased all my single braid extensions from frozen cpu. They are not that expensive, just buy only the ones you need. Like the 24 pin, and the pci lines for your card.
> Also Skitz can make them, so he would help im pretty sure. He is a good guy


that i do and that i can if u wish for me to make extensions.. for u


----------



## Slavvik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> that i do and that i can if u wish for me to make extensions.. for u


He IS a good guy, isn't he?? This guy...









Thank you for the offer, but it looks like it's not too expensive, just like viper said - they even have SATA power extensions! That forever solves my problem of having a ton of HDDs close together when they make the power connections so far apart on the PSU connector lol... no more stupid loopy things and feeling like I'm torturing my SATA power cables! Weeee!









Viper... you have seriously just changed my cable management much for the better







I'm just embarrassed I didn't search using that word before! This will also make things nice and easy while I start installing the water cooling loop. Mmm....


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slavvik*
> 
> He IS a good guy, isn't he?? This guy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the offer, but it looks like it's not too expensive, just like viper said - they even have SATA power extensions! That forever solves my problem of having a ton of HDDs close together when they make the power connections so far apart on the PSU connector lol... no more stupid loopy things and feeling like I'm torturing my SATA power cables! Weeee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viper... you have seriously just changed my cable management much for the better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just embarrassed I didn't search using that word before! This will also make things nice and easy while I start installing the water cooling loop. Mmm....


cool cool well i do all and every sort of mod part like a rad fan shroud on phillyd build

so if u r ever in need of a custom part just hit me up







my skype is skitzab1


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slavvik*
> 
> Ack! +rep for that - I feel so stupid. OF COURSE there are extensions. I only looked briefly and found these full custom ones for like.. $75 lol. And that was a big no for now. Thanks! Ordering these now


Sorry i forgot to throw the link in http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l1/g2/Cables.html

*Skitz* i have a request for a mod, can you tweak my brain so ill play BF3 better


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Sorry i forgot to throw the link in http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l1/g2/Cables.html
> *Skitz* i have a request for a mod, can you tweak my brain so ill play BF3 better


yer 4 cans of redbull 50 ml top ups every 30 min hahahaha


----------



## Slavvik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by viperwolf
> 
> Sorry i forgot to throw the link in http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l1/g2/Cables.html
> Skitz i have a request for a mod, can you tweak my brain so ill play BF3 better


While you're at it skit, mod me one for SC2









How about darker blood-red tubes that looks nice and sexy in a black/red set up skit? Maybe boil me up some of those







All I see in people's rigs is a bright cartoonish red, or an orange-ish red... which isn't exactly what I'm going for. I'm hoping to keep my water pure distilled so I don't have to worry about dye in my blocks....


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Sorry i forgot to throw the link in http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l1/g2/Cables.html
> *Skitz* i have a request for a mod, can you tweak my brain so ill play BF3 better


I think they make a chip for that







I had one implanted down in Mexico a while back... problem is that on occasion I will play BF3.... in REAL life lol


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slavvik*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by viperwolf
> Sorry i forgot to throw the link in http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l1/g2/Cables.html
> Skitz i have a request for a mod, can you tweak my brain so ill play BF3 better
> 
> 
> 
> While you're at it skit, mod me one for SC2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about darker blood-red tubes that looks nice and sexy in a black/red set up skit? Maybe boil me up some of those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I see in people's rigs is a bright cartoonish red, or an orange-ish red... which isn't exactly what I'm going for. I'm hoping to keep my water pure distilled so I don't have to worry about dye in my blocks....
Click to expand...

well iv been working on some coolant i have one that is a deep clear purple black then hit it with u v and its pastel sky blue !









and i have a few more to.

ill try for a black (blood red under lighting)








ill try and get to it today


----------



## PhantomLlama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Sorry i forgot to throw the link in http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l1/g2/Cables.html
> *Skitz* i have a request for a mod, can you tweak my brain so ill play BF3 better


Other than downloadable skills, I think it's just practice. I must say that when I first started playing I thought I was going to have to go back to Bad Company 2. Then, I realized I was doing better







Just gotta figure out what kind of setup works well with you and slowly branch out from that. Also, watching online videos seems to help because you get strange new ideas and see what other people see in game.

As for Red Bull.... Take it from me- a guy who had a heartattack at age 20- don't do that!! lol There were a couple times when I drank 9 Red Bulls within 2 hours. Not a healthy plan









Oh I wish my footage of plays wouldn't take so long to gather. Last night I spent an hour on an empty Caspian server filming the undamaged landscape, then destroying everything around and then filming it when the antenna fell and broken. Not looking forward to sifting through those files later.


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> Other than downloadable skills, I think it's just practice. I must say that when I first started playing I thought I was going to have to go back to Bad Company 2. Then, I realized I was doing better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just gotta figure out what kind of setup works well with you and slowly branch out from that. Also, watching online videos seems to help because you get strange new ideas and see what other people see in game.
> As for Red Bull.... Take it from me- a guy who had a heartattack at age 20- don't do that!! lol There were a couple times when I drank 9 Red Bulls within 2 hours. Not a healthy plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I wish my footage of plays wouldn't take so long to gather. Last night I spent an hour on an empty Caspian server filming the undamaged landscape, then destroying everything around and then filming it when the antenna fell and broken. Not looking forward to sifting through those files later.


yeah i understand the practice, i mean i get MVP several times when im playing. But it seems i cannot win a straight fight with someone in rush. I mostly play conquest though so that may be my problem. Also i stay away from metro. on another note. let me know when you need my help with your vids.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Sorry i forgot to throw the link in http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l1/g2/Cables.html
> *Skitz* i have a request for a mod, can you tweak my brain so ill play BF3 better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yer 4 cans of redbull 50 ml top ups every 30 min hahahaha
Click to expand...

*4 cans of redbull 50 ml top ups every 30
I think that learning good hand and eye coordintation works wonders.
Of Course a Killer Nic can Help beautifully.




But Skitz has let me in on his Secret Mod.. Here it is ..



Its said that He can Down 5 Red Bulls and Power nap while
Driving His F1 Racer around the Local Airport track
Its the SKITZ and here is his latest invention.

*


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> Other than downloadable skills, I think it's just practice. I must say that when I first started playing I thought I was going to have to go back to Bad Company 2. Then, I realized I was doing better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just gotta figure out what kind of setup works well with you and slowly branch out from that. Also, watching online videos seems to help because you get strange new ideas and see what other people see in game.
> As for Red Bull.... Take it from me- a guy who had a heartattack at age 20- don't do that!! lol There were a couple times when I drank 9 Red Bulls within 2 hours. Not a healthy plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I wish my footage of plays wouldn't take so long to gather. Last night I spent an hour on an empty Caspian server filming the undamaged landscape, then destroying everything around and then filming it when the antenna fell and broken. Not looking forward to sifting through those files later.


take more than just redbull to give u a hart atack at 20 no pun intended ..

im not going to go into detail but ther is a strong history of hart attacks in my male side of my family and did a lot wors than red bull for a long time..

and at 22 my hart gave me a good kick in the guts its not called a hart attack but its verry similar im not saying u didn't have one ther would have just been underlining u sues and the redbull didnt help i still smash about a 1500ml of redbull every day

30 hour shifts 4 hours sleep no holidays .....


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *4 cans of redbull 50 ml top ups every 30
> I think that learning good hand and eye coordintation works wonders.
> Of Course a Killer Nic can Help beautifully.
> 
> 
> But Skitz has let me in on his Secret Mod.. Here it is ..
> 
> Its said that He can Down 5 Red Bulls and Power nap while
> Driving His F1 Racer around the Local Airport track
> Its the SKITZ and here is his latest invention.
> *

































side note i riped a killer heatsink off the other week for a mod hahahaha but yer thay are the kings


----------



## PhantomLlama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> take more than just redbull to give u a hart atack at 20 no pun intended ..
> im not going to go into detail but ther is a strong history of hart attacks in my male side of my family and did a lot wors than red bull for a long time..
> and at 22 my hart gave me a good kick in the guts its not called a hart attack but its verry similar im not saying u didn't have one ther would have just been underlining u sues and the redbull didnt help i still smash about a 1500ml of redbull every day
> 30 hour shifts 4 hours sleep no holidays .....


Oh, I never meant to imply that red bull was the sole culprit. It was a bad point in my life and I was making a lot of very stupid choices, and my lifestyle was...well atrocious. I just know that the amount of red bull I was drinking was idiotic (though some people seem to be able to do it no problem).

Now, that we've been on this somber topic... lol

How bout dem Troopers??


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> Oh, I never meant to imply that red bull was the sole culprit. It was a bad point in my life and I was making a lot of very stupid choices, and my lifestyle was...well atrocious. I just know that the amount of red bull I was drinking was idiotic (though some people seem to be able to do it no problem).
> Now, that we've been on this somber topic... lol
> How bout dem Troopers??


well dem troopers would look good with some of this in them













and it leaked on me today and filled a pci slot the vga card was in screen went glitchy droped out ...

got up looked at the bourd lifted the card out full of coolant got some dried the slot so its safe 2







everything fine all still working


----------



## Mraaz

Guys can a human see/feel the diffrence between 8 gigs of ram and 16?


----------



## Slavvik

Hey Skitz - I have a question for you. I saw your nice picture of the 360x120 rad mounted to the top of the case - nice mate. Did you have to do anything special to get that in? Thinking of doing push pull with 3x AeroCool 120mm Shark Fan (Red LED) pushing and 3x whatevers (havent decided yet) pulling .

I'm only doing my CPU... so I know the difference between 360 rad vs 240 rad might be negligible... but... but........ it's bigger







(and would let me worry less if I expand to GPU in the future)

And I really would prefer to leave the HDD bays in place..... so that leaves the top or bottom!

Edit: Though... I suppose I COULD use a 240x120 on the top with no problems, and put a 120x120 rad in place of my bottom HDD bay fan (as I'm only using one of my HDD bays)...

My only question then would be the airflow? Because I want to do push/pull on all my rads, right? With the air being push out of the case...... or can I use the 120x120 as an intake fan still?



Is it ok for a radiator to serve as an intake fan in push/pull? Because otherwise that would leave a gross imbalance of outtake to intake if I put that bottom rad pushing out...


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mraaz*
> 
> Guys can a human see/feel the diffrence between 8 gigs of ram and 16?


I could. But my pc liked it more. Especially during graphic work and video processing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slavvik*
> 
> Is it ok for a radiator to serve as an intake fan in push/pull? Because otherwise that would leave a gross imbalance of outtake to intake if I put that bottom rad pushing out...


For the best cooling / performance go for Positive pressure (all fans blow in the case).


----------



## Slavvik

Quote:


> For the best cooling / performance go for Positive pressure (all fans blow in the case).


I thought that a negative pressure cooling setup would result in the best cooling, yet generally not desirable due to dirt and dust being sucked in, and positive pressure would keep the dirt out but would result in less cooling performance?

EDIT: THANKS SortOfGrim, now you have me looking at my total intake CFM vs my outtake







I was blissfully ignorant until now! Does anyone happen to know the CFM for the stock storm trooper fans? I am currently using the stock top 200mm fan (which I found to be ~91 cfm, according to unimatrix?) and the two OEM 120mm fans in the front. The rear fan was replaced with a 140mm AeroCool Shark, so I know the CFM there.

TLDR: What is the CFM of the two stock 120mm fans in the front?


----------



## TheNr24

Could someone explain to a noob what that killer card does? I don't get it.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNr24*
> 
> Could someone explain to a noob what that killer card does? I don't get it.


In "Theory" it offloads cpu processing power required by conventional NIC's and utilizes its own network processing unit dedicated for network traffic. However, there are controversial reviews and such portraying it as both a gimmick for $$ and also as an actual worthwhile piece of hardware. From what I've seen, it seems like more of a gimmick.


----------



## Mraaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I could. But my pc liked it more. Especially during graphic work and video processing.
> 
> so for playing gta iv 16 is better than 8?


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slavvik*
> 
> Hey Skitz - I have a question for you. I saw your nice picture of the 360x120 rad mounted to the top of the case - nice mate. Did you have to do anything special to get that in? Thinking of doing push pull with 3x AeroCool 120mm Shark Fan (Red LED) pushing and 3x whatevers (havent decided yet) pulling .
> I'm only doing my CPU... so I know the difference between 360 rad vs 240 rad might be negligible... but... but........ it's bigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and would let me worry less if I expand to GPU in the future)
> And I really would prefer to leave the HDD bays in place..... so that leaves the top or bottom!
> Edit: Though... I suppose I COULD use a 240x120 on the top with no problems, and put a 120x120 rad in place of my bottom HDD bay fan (as I'm only using one of my HDD bays)...
> My only question then would be the airflow? Because I want to do push/pull on all my rads, right? With the air being push out of the case...... or can I use the 120x120 as an intake fan still?
> 
> Is it ok for a radiator to serve as an intake fan in push/pull? Because otherwise that would leave a gross imbalance of outtake to intake if I put that bottom rad pushing out...


If you do a push pull on top you will have to modify the handle. Which has been done by a few of us putting our heads together. I think Unimatrix documented his with a how to. You can go with a low profile fan though instead. Im not sure of the performance though.


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mraaz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I could. But my pc liked it more. Especially during graphic work and video processing.
> so for playing gta iv 16 is better than 8?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure either about what this means.
Click to expand...


----------



## viperwolf

i wish we could delete our post when they double post on us


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slavvik*
> 
> Hey Skitz - I have a question for you. I saw your nice picture of the 360x120 rad mounted to the top of the case - nice mate. Did you have to do anything special to get that in? Thinking of doing push pull with 3x AeroCool 120mm Shark Fan (Red LED) pushing and 3x whatevers (havent decided yet) pulling .
> I'm only doing my CPU... so I know the difference between 360 rad vs 240 rad might be negligible... but... but........ it's bigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and would let me worry less if I expand to GPU in the future)
> And I really would prefer to leave the HDD bays in place..... so that leaves the top or bottom!
> Edit: Though... I suppose I COULD use a 240x120 on the top with no problems, and put a 120x120 rad in place of my bottom HDD bay fan (as I'm only using one of my HDD bays)...
> My only question then would be the airflow? Because I want to do push/pull on all my rads, right? With the air being push out of the case...... or can I use the 120x120 as an intake fan still?
> 
> Is it ok for a radiator to serve as an intake fan in push/pull? Because otherwise that would leave a gross imbalance of outtake to intake if I put that bottom rad pushing out...


well as a few have said.

For the best cooling / performance go for Positive pressure (all fans blow in the case).

the air will escape where it likes







u got Positive pressure idear rong .. it means that ther is pressure inside the case due to all fans pushing air into the case .

negative pressure means that u would have all your fans in exhaust settings so ther would be a vacume inside not pressure
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> If you do a push pull on top you will have to modify the handle. Which has been done by a few of us putting our heads together. I think Unimatrix documented his with a how to. You can go with a low profile fan though instead. Im not sure of the performance though.


what viper said go to page 1 and have a look at the mods and logs to how to's on page 1 u can also see how to put 3 rads in the trooper















:thumb:


----------



## S3ason

My planned watercooling loop









- Raystorm CPU Block
- Heatkiller GTX 680 waterblock
- 2 x XSPC EX240 Rads
- Danger Den Rad-Reservoir
- Swiftech MCP655-B
- Orange Tubing

Also working out a wire cover with Dwood.


The CM Storm logo will be cut out of the cover, I will then add a peace of sandblasted acrylic or defussing sheets behind them to be lit with a subtle orange led







it'll be sexy.

Being broke never felt so good


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3ason*
> 
> My planned watercooling loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Raystorm CPU Block
> - Heatkiller GTX 680 waterblock
> - 2 x XSPC EX240 Rads
> - Danger Den Rad-Reservoir
> - Swiftech MCP655-B
> - Orange Tubing
> Also working out a wire cover with Dwood.
> 
> The CM Storm logo will be cut out of the cover, I will then add a peace of sandblasted acrylic or defussing sheets behind them to be lit with a subtle orange led
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it'll be sexy.
> Being broke never felt so good


looks nice if u want some tips on shrouds and cover plates just hit me up









i mod tutor over skype for free 30 min limits but.

im only one man









skype is skitzab1







just hit me up there !


----------



## PhantomLlama

Time out.... I should have my radiator fans (on top of my case set as intake? Now I am confused... I thought you wanted a current of air in your tower. I feel like I just got totally noobified!


----------



## S3ason

You want to have airflow and pressure, really. So lets say you have the two stock fans in the front, two at the bottom, a 200 at the top and a 140 in the back. I would have the front, bottom, and top fan as an intake and the back fan as an exhaus (this will help move the air coming out of the cpu cooler) l. Since you have so many intake fans and so few exhaust fans, you will have positive pressure and will avoid dust. This is a very basic explanation of courae. Ultimately you want to add up all the cfms of the fans and map the airfow to see where you are.


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> Time out.... I should have my radiator fans (on top of my case set as intake? Now I am confused... I thought you wanted a current of air in your tower. I feel like I just got totally noobified!


Easy now, this will end up an intel vs Amd war lol. It depends on your setup within the case. i tested mine both neg and pos. I used a smoke test so i could understand the actual flow pattern of the air. but most important i tested temps, With my particular setup, i intake through the front and exhaust in the rear. That sustained my case temps at the lowest. you can have to many fans blowing at once and causing a stagnant pocket of air. i found this pocket by adding fans to the bottom. so i removed them.
set your fans up the way you want, use a simple temp test. and find the right combination for your setup


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> Time out.... I should have my radiator fans (on top of my case set as intake? Now I am confused... I thought you wanted a current of air in your tower. I feel like I just got totally noobified!


if u where air cooled yes u r right but as your cooling is on the walls of the case not on the card 1+1=2









normaly the air outside the case is cooler than the air inside









the pressurized air will find its way thrue ventilation places like pci slots and soforth


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3ason*
> 
> You want to have airflow and pressure, really. So lets say you have the two stock fans in the front, two at the bottom, a 200 at the top and a 140 in the back. I would have the front, bottom, and top fan as an intake and the back fan as an exhaus (this will help move the air coming out of the cpu cooler) l. Since you have so many intake fans and so few exhaust fans, you will have positive pressure and will avoid dust. This is a very basic explanation of courae. Ultimately you want to add up all the cfms of the fans and map the airfow to see where you are.


the intake fans are still going to pull dust in and it will settle inside the case as ther is less exhaustion than intake









but this is a bit like amd vs intel noone will win


----------



## S3ason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> the intake fans are still going to pull dust in and it will settle inside the case as ther is less exhaustion than intake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but this is a bit like amd vs intel noone will win


Well dust is going to get in at some extent. I think the idea that negative pressure pulls dust from any open parts of the case is valid and causes more significant dust buildup than that of positive pressure (dust filters help as well). But at the end of the day, if youre anal enough to map out airflow and argue with some people about, youre probably anal enough to dust your computer out once a month


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3ason*
> 
> Well dust is going to get in at some extent. I think the idea that negative pressure pulls dust from any open parts of the case is valid and causes more significant dust buildup than that of positive pressure (dust filters help as well). But at the end of the day, if youre anal enough to map out airflow and argue with some people about, youre probably anal enough to dust your computer out once a month


hehehe im anal enough that i polish my parts and coolant tubing and res lol so ur right on that one

and i dustfree my puters when i do my dusting of my cabnets and table
















ow and thats a weekly thing i clean my house inside and out.

literally. so i just realized


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I could. But my pc liked it more. Especially during graphic work and video processing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mraaz*
> 
> so for playing gta iv 16 is better than 8?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I could. But my pc liked it more. Especially during graphic work and video processing.
> For the best cooling / performance go for Positive pressure (all fans blow in the case).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> Not sure either about what this means.


8gb @ 1600Mhz ram is more than enough for most current games, although when game specs get more demanding and you want to have more RAM for max performance (Max Payne 3, for instance)

If you also do video editing and create 3d graphics design (more = better)

PS: remember the /quote


----------



## Mraaz

Oke well finally time to upload those photo's so here we go











This picture is what I had in mind first




Cutting up an aluminium side panel, it's the panel of a verry verry old pc case the hardware in it has connections that are no longer used on modern equipment so yes it's old












Getting everything out of the case and trying to find a spot where to mount the reservoir



hard to see but marked where I needed to drill with a white pencil



psu cover almost finished just used my hands to bend it because it was a verry thin sheet, after that I hamerd the edges to make them smoother



But I decided to make another and that was the ''end'' result


some sort of test fitting

old gpu in place this one's just for the look I've also sanded the surface with a really rough grid


Needed to drill a hole for the gpu cables


radiator in place to stop vibrations I used a verry old (again haha) mouse mat I had lying around, really thick foam so used double sided tape on the rad and mat the attach it to the case

Did the same trick to stop extra vibrations from the pump
[/URL

Ocz agility 3 120gb with a sticker ''My ssd is faster then your hdd'' 


First time trying to do some really cool light effects











Yea new stuff










time to swap the old psu with the new one but frist time to do the tubing and make a drain




Well seems that it fits nice










bye bye cable spaghetti !!


Gpu and PSU installed

without uv

with uv

Took some time but I've finally uploaded those pictures haha I know they're not 100 mp and stuff but I don't see the need to buy a digital camera in only 15 days my new galaxy s3 will arive so I think that will do









Tonight I'l post another picture when it's fully completed


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> hehehe im anal enough that i polish my parts and coolant tubing and res lol so ur right on that one
> and i dustfree my puters when i do my dusting of my cabnets and table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ow and thats a weekly thing i clean my house inside and out.
> literally. so i just realized


Im in the same boat







even my engine bays of my vehicles are clean. Tools included.









I really didnt think testing airflow ment i was anal though









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mraaz*
> 
> Oke well finally time to upload those photo's so here we go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice work man


----------



## Rogue1266

WOW, it shows 44 unread posts!!!!







Ok, their is no way I can comment on all that... I just wanted to wish all of you a Great week-end... Look's like summers here ( for me at least!!!)







What the hell, I should expect something different from a 'Desert Counrty'.. LOL







As Summer approach's, we all will be posting less & less... So if I don't see you guys around, I know your out enjoying that beautiful weather... Congratulations to all CMSTC Troopers for bring us further then I ever thought we all would bring this thread... Personally, I love to Thank all of you but man,







Their is just so many of us...







Anyway, G-D Bless you all & Thank You for bringing us to "Post 3000", 300 pages, over 200,000 Hits!!!!







Thank You all &







CHEERS!!!!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, it shows 44 unread posts!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, their is no way I can comment on all that... I just wanted to wish all of you a Great week-end... Look's like summers here ( for me at least!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What hell, I should expect something different from a 'Desert Counrty'.. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Summer approach's, we all will be posting a less & less... So if I don't see you guys around, I know your out enjoying that beautiful weather... Congratulations to all CMSTC Troopers for bring us further then I ever thought we all would bring this thread... Personally, I love to Thank all of you but man,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their is just so many of us...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, G-D Bless you all & Thank You for bringing us to "Post 3000", 300 pages, over 200,000 Hits!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You all &
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS!!!!


*I could not agree more.. The work and craftmanship and comradary is amazing..







We Are Troopers and We are ONE.*


----------



## hagardproductions

Long time lurker here...this thread made me want a Trooper case.









Here it is:


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hagardproductions*
> 
> Long time lurker here...this thread made me want a Trooper case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is:


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hagardproductions*
> 
> Long time lurker here...this thread made me want a Trooper case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










nice rig! How much cooling you got (rads)?


----------



## hagardproductions

2 240s...the bottom one is the XSPC RX240/push pull, the top is the swiftech MCR. Load temps are between 40-45c (After hours of BF3 goodness) idle temps are 25-30c.

I just got the windowed side panel...will post some night time pics later









Another thing this forum got me hooked on WATER COOLING too!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hagardproductions*
> 
> Long time lurker here...this thread made me want a Trooper case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is:


Really nice to have you.. The Case Sells itself.. We just love them.. Just want to welcome you to the CM Storm Family and say thank you for Joining us.. You are added on the front Page.

Thanks again..Sir. Very Good to have you in the Brotherhood.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hagardproductions*
> 
> 2 240s...the bottom one is the XSPC RX240/push pull, the top is the swiftech MCR. Load temps are between 40-45c (After hours of BF3 goodness) idle temps are 25-30c.
> 
> I just got the windowed side panel...will post some night time pics later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing this forum got me hooked on WATER COOLING too!


We really have some Hardcore Watercooling Genius here... They are the best around.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Really nice to have you.. The Case Sells itself.. We just love them.. Just want to welcome you to the CM Storm Family and say thank you for Joining us.. You are added on the front Page.
> Thanks again..Sir. Very Good to have you in the Brotherhood.










See, you Welcome ppl the Right way!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hagardproductions*
> 
> Long time lurker here...this thread made me want a Trooper case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Beautiful Rig sir... Love it...







Welcome to The CMSTC!!!


----------



## WivZ

Hello.. I'm new here and I think i already fall in love with this chassis!! <3
I just wanna ask one question, is it okay if i put my OS sdd into x-dock?


----------



## TechSilver13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WivZ*
> 
> Hello.. I'm new here and I think i already fall in love with this chassis!! <3
> I just wanna ask one question, is it okay if i put my OS sdd into x-dock?


yes, I had mine in there for a week or so. Moved it just in case a kid decided to get brave and yank it out and smash it lol


----------



## unimatrixzero

*I always thought that using the X Dock as a OS Drive is an amazing Idea. Like a Key in a car. Remove it and no access. Just use only that X Dock as the Only disk when you install. No other drives plugged in.*


----------



## brettlaf

-


----------



## WivZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyler2Dope*
> 
> yes, I had mine in there for a week or so. Moved it just in case a kid decided to get brave and yank it out and smash it lol


nice..since i dont have kid, i dont think i have any problem with that







i think im gonna order this chassis now xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *I always thought that using the X Dock as a OS Drive is an amazing Idea. Like a Key in a car. Remove it and no access. Just use only that X Dock as the Only disk when you install. No other drives plugged in.*


lol thats what im thinking too.. *high five*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettlaf*
> 
> The flap for my X dock broke on mine (i'm going to attempt to repair it with superglue and a piece of plastic on monday when my windowed panel comes in). I'll post pictures of my build on tuesday for everyone to see. The only problem with this idea is the drive sticks out of the front so it just kind of looks like its eating an ssd on mine, otherwise that would actually be fairly cool if you don't want someone on your pc.


i think it looks kinda cool if the driver stick out a lilttle bit like that..that makes this chassis looks unic and in the same time, you can show off your sdd to your friends xD


----------



## PhantomLlama

Hey guys. Just want to post an update on what I've been up to (I've been quiet around here). I'm teaching myself the art of 3D Rendering (3DS Max!) and some more technical video editing things for my big project I'm planning. So right now my computer is doing some rendering- apparently volume fog in 3DS is rather taxing on the processor.

So, to give a bit of info on my rig's temps...:

i5-750 OC'ed at 4GHz
For all intents and purposes, I am running at load while rendering, so temps are around 51C.

I don't think that's too bad for an H100 (compared to a custom loop)

Time to try to squeeze some more power out of this core (unless somebody has an 1156pin i7 processor they want to donate lol )


----------



## Slavvik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by hagardproductions
> 
> 2 240s...the bottom one is the XSPC RX240/push pull, the top is the swiftech MCR. Load temps are between 40-45c (After hours of BF3 goodness) idle temps are 25-30c.
> 
> I just got the windowed side panel...will post some night time pics later
> 
> Another thing this forum got me hooked on WATER COOLING too!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> We really have some Hardcore Watercooling Genius here... They are the best around.


Hm... this is really making me think about this now... I may just do two 240 rads or 1x120 + 1x240 instead of finagling a 360 in there.... One on top, one on bottom - indeed! But if I'm doing THAT I might as well just give myself some real expansion power and go with the 2x240s ;-)

... Might be overkill just for a cpu block (to start) though lol


----------



## Warfare

Sold my GTX 480s yesterday. New GPU decision coming this week. Which way should I lean? Red or green team?


----------



## S3ason

Depends, you planning on SLI?


----------



## leozack

Go for non-reference GTX 670 and be happy


----------



## TheNr24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> Sold my GTX 480s yesterday. New GPU decision coming this week. Which way should I lean? Red or green team?


Asus Factory Overclocked GTX 670 Direct CU II is the way to go.


----------



## SortOfGrim

My new 'X-dock'







Cause I hardly use my dvd player but frequently back-up my files. And when I don't use it, it's behind the CM cover.


----------



## WivZ

do yo guys know when will they release Storm Stryker?? annndd.. which one should i buy? trooper or stryker? xD


----------



## Doomas

I think that is wrong forum to as that... Only Troopers there...


----------



## Mraaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Im in the same boat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even my engine bays of my vehicles are clean. Tools included.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really didnt think testing airflow ment i was anal though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mraaz*
> 
> Oke well finally time to upload those photo's so here we go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice work man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thx
Click to expand...


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3ason*
> 
> Depends, you planning on SLI?


No sli this time.


----------



## S3ason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> No sli this time.


The new Nvidia cards are probably your best bet then. I've got a single 680 in my rig and I'm lovin' it. 60 frames in BF3 at ultra? Ill take it.

Only problem is the stock on the new cards. 680's are rare to find unfortunately and I know it's a pain having to wait for new equipment. If you're planning on buying this week, get to be good friends with nowinstock.net and spam that f5 key. I did this for 3 days straight and eventually got one (even though it's a Zotac). Or pay the premium for something from amazon or ebay.

If you were going SLI I'd point you the other direction because the 680 sli scaling is complete trash last I checked.


----------



## PormTroooper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNr24*
> 
> Asus Factory Overclocked GTX 670 Direct CU II is the
> 
> +1
> 
> Great bang for buck card, buy now, SLI later. The Gigabyte Windforce is also another consideration.
> Or the Asus DCUII TOP for a few extra coins.
> 
> Noobie question, but what does the TOP mean?


----------



## PMantis24

TOP is just the designation they give for the OCed version (using binned chips). Non-top still has all the goodies (non-reference design, cooler, backplate) it seems without the OC.

I actually ordered the Gigabyte, then canceled last second since it's a pretty good value as well. Also non-reference design and cooler, OCed. But the ASUS caught my eye aesthetically and on the spec sheet, so i'll wait for that then make a decision.


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMantis24*
> 
> TOP is just the designation they give for the OCed version (using binned chips). Non-top still has all the goodies (non-reference design, cooler, backplate) it seems without the OC.
> I actually ordered the Gigabyte, then canceled last second since it's a pretty good value as well. Also non-reference design and cooler, OCed. But the ASUS caught my eye aesthetically and on the spec sheet, so i'll wait for that then make a decision.


I hope Asus comes out with a GTX 670 4GB version. Now that's something I'd like to buy.

For whatever reason, the Sapphire HD7970 OC 3GB is calling me. Is that wrong? I've been an Nvidia guy for years, but I like this card.


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> My new 'X-dock'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cause I hardly use my dvd player but frequently back-up my files. And when I don't use it, it's behind the CM cover.


evan i didnt think of this and man i thort id done almost all with this case







lol hahaha


----------



## skitzab1

my 570 beats the new 670







no upgrade for me yet

but if someone overclocks ther 670 bam me lose lol


----------



## Slavvik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> my 570 beats the new 670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no upgrade for me yet
> but if someone overclocks ther 670 bam me lose lol


Where are you getting that one skitz? I see the 670 beating the 570 in every aspect, power consumption, performance, etc. The only real competition for it is the 680 right now - or the 7970 (which the 670 beats in most cases, interestingly)

http://pcper.com/news/Graphics-Cards/GeForce-GTX-670-vs-GTX-570-Performance-Update (for example)

Or do you have the 570 in sli, you mean


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slavvik*
> 
> Or do you have the 570 in sli, you mean


Nah, i think he just has really clocked the poo out of his 570







... maybe thats why he said if someone oc'ed the 670 they would beat him


----------



## Slavvik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Nah, i think he just has really clocked the poo out of his 570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... maybe thats why he said if someone oc'ed the 670 they would beat him


I suppose that seems likely. But I think it's unfair to compare OCed and stock speeds lol. My 2500k beats the snot out of the ivy bridge cpus, but that doesn't mean the ivy bridge isn't "better"









ANYway, I have a fan question. I know this isn't a cooling forum - I just like you guys. Anyone smart enough to have a storm trooper is the kind of person I want answer my silly questions









I think I'm going with 2x240 rads (one on top, one on the bottom) in push/pull. I am thinking about going with two different types of fans.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10323/fan-674/Scythe_Gentle_Typhoon_120mm_x_25mm_Fan_-_1850_RPM_D1225C12B5AP-15_Hot_Item_.html?id=bBtm8TBi x2 on the case-side of the fans

and http://www.xoxide.com/aerocool-shark-120mm-red.html x2 on the inside

So 8 fans total, 4 on each rad. Sound good? Look good? Look Sexy? (Yes, to the last one)


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> I hope Asus comes out with a GTX 670 4GB version. Now that's something I'd like to buy.
> 
> For whatever reason, the Sapphire HD7970 OC 3GB is calling me. Is that wrong? I've been an Nvidia guy for years, but I like this card.


Funny you say that, Ive been an AMD/ATI guy for years. Now im thinking of getting nvidia bc the last 2 asus 7970 TOP where bad. 1st one, the heat sink was not right and the second just kiked the bucket one day(29 days of good play). This is the only AMD card i have *ever* had problems with. In fact my 5770 and my 6970 are still what i call old faithfuls. They wont die lol. Ill be honest, i do not believe this is a AMD problem, but an ASUS problem with that TOP card. It was hard enough flipping sides to intel







but the fact is they are on top of their game right now. I really dont want to flip to nvidia. buuuuuuuuuut









Then again i may wait









Ill research the ASUS gtx 680 for a little and see were its stacking up


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Funny you say that, Ive been an AMD/ATI guy for years. Now im thinking of getting nvidia bc the last 2 asus 7970 TOP where bad. 1st one, the heat sink was not right and the second just kiked the bucket one day(29 days of good play). This is the only AMD card i have *ever* had problems with. In fact my 5770 and my 6970 are still what i call old faithfuls. They wont die lol. Ill be honest, i do not believe this is a AMD problem, but an ASUS problem with that TOP card. It was hard enough flipping sides to intel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but the fact is they are on top of their game right now. I really dont want to flip to nvidia. buuuuuuuuuut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then again i may wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill research the ASUS gtx 680 for a little and see were its stacking up


More than anything, I want the card to play everything pretty much maxed out, run cool and have the memory bandwidth. 2GB is plenty I'm sure with the GTX 680/670, but 3GB is solid and I don't want to pay extra for 2GB more in a different 4GB version. I want to get the best bang for the buck since I won't be upgrading graphics for a while after this. I have a lot on my 32 yr old plate, and my rig is about to take a back seat for a while.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slavvik*
> 
> I suppose that seems likely. But I think it's unfair to compare OCed and stock speeds lol. My 2500k beats the snot out of the ivy bridge cpus, but that doesn't mean the ivy bridge isn't "better"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANYway, I have a fan question. I know this isn't a cooling forum - I just like you guys. Anyone smart enough to have a storm trooper is the kind of person I want answer my silly questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going with 2x240 rads (one on top, one on the bottom) in push/pull. I am thinking about going with two different types of fans.
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10323/fan-674/Scythe_Gentle_Typhoon_120mm_x_25mm_Fan_-_1850_RPM_D1225C12B5AP-15_Hot_Item_.html?id=bBtm8TBi x2 on the case-side of the fans
> and http://www.xoxide.com/aerocool-shark-120mm-red.html x2 on the inside
> So 8 fans total, 4 on each rad. Sound good? Look good? Look Sexy? (Yes, to the last one)


I'm a believer in this 280 rad. Of course I'm biased because I have one up top







. The 240 on the bottom is great by the way. The fans look sweet, however I would have a hard time paying that much for the Scythe fans up top when you can get a higher cfm fan and run it at 50%. And they look sexy


----------



## Slavvik

With the top end cards - I'd even say 7850 and up - you're not going to experience any issues with playing everything on max. the 670, the 580 even still, the 680, the 7970, the 7850 - all great cards. I'd even hazard to say that the best bang for your buck ratio at the moment is the 7850. But if you're looking to spruce it up - any of those will do. 670, 680, 7970, are all going to be future proof for at least 2-3 years. Or just save your money and wait for kepler


----------



## Slavvik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> I'm a believer in this 280 rad. Of course I'm biased because I have one up top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The 240 on the bottom is great by the way. The fans look sweet, however I would have a hard time paying that much for the Scythe fans up top when you can get a higher cfm fan and run it at 50%. And they look sexy


Will the 280 fit up top with no issues or modding? If so I might go ahead and do that, with the 240 on bottom. Did you have an alternative fan suggestion to the scythe fans then?


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slavvik*
> 
> Where are you getting that one skitz? I see the 670 beating the 570 in every aspect, power consumption, performance, etc. The only real competition for it is the 680 right now - or the 7970 (which the 670 beats in most cases, interestingly)
> http://pcper.com/news/Graphics-Cards/GeForce-GTX-670-vs-GTX-570-Performance-Update (for example)
> Or do you have the 570 in sli, you mean


custome bios and every day clock of 940 mhz 12k 3dmark 11 and flog clocks 1012mhz hahah.. and yes ther is a little bit more modding than a custom bios









so yer clocked the poo out of them but thay are recorded on ocn as the fastest 570 sli beating out 580 sli on sandy bridge and im only on 1156.. 860 if i had sandy bridge i recon i could hav pushed 14k 3dmark 11 but 12k on 1156 im happy with

im just about to realy punish them as i have new cards coming


----------



## Slavvik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> custome bios and every day clock of 940 mhz 12k 3dmark 11 and flog clocks 1012mhz hahah.. and yes ther is a little bit more modding than a custom bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so yer clocked the poo out of them but thay are recorded on ocn as the fastest 570 sli beating out 580 sli on sandy bridge and im only on 1156.. 860 if i had sandy bridge i recon i could hav pushed 14k 3dmark 11 but 12k on 1156 im happy with
> im just about to realy punish them as i have new cards coming


I thought you said you weren't upgrading! Which cards?


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slavvik*
> 
> I thought you said you weren't upgrading! Which cards?


im not upgrading if ther staying in the computer ther in









i have cards coming for the wonka build u will have to keep an eye on the wonka build thread







to find out

570hd cards in a thermal tower thay would look so small


----------



## WivZ

does anyone knows when will they release Storm Trooper Window Panel in Japan??


----------



## Slavvik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WivZ*
> 
> does anyone knows when will they release Storm Trooper Window Panel in Japan??


No idea - but send me money for shipping and I'll send you one myself







I just installed mine... it's pretty ^_^
Quote:


> im not upgrading if ther staying in the computer ther in
> 
> i have cards coming for the wonka build u will have to keep an eye on the wonka build thread to find out
> 
> 570hd cards in a thermal tower thay would look so small


Ah I see... well perhaps I shall then. Mostly because I hate being teased with information lol. I ASKED A QUESTION DANGIT! I MUST KNOW!


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slavvik*
> 
> Will the 280 fit up top with no issues or modding? If so I might go ahead and do that, with the 240 on bottom. Did you have an alternative fan suggestion to the scythe fans then?


There are mounting holes for the 280. You do not have to mod the case for it to fit. However, i did cut and unshroud the area around the mounting holes to let a little more air through but I did place a 140 on top of the 280 so cfm was crucial for it







.

The 280 will be a little closer to the front bay area but i didn't have clearance issues with the HDD rack (see pics below)




As for the fans, for 120mm the Scythe's are nice but for 140mm I like the Aerocool Shark fans (or here). I used three 140mm sharks in my build. One in the back and two on the top rad. Great fans for the price and move enough cfm without being to loud. The bonus is that they work great off of the storm trooper's fan controller with out the clicking noise. If you get the Black series Sharks (no LED's) there are no pulsing LEDs.


----------



## Slavvik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> There are mounting holes for the 280. You do not have to mod the case for it to fit. However, i did cut and unshroud the area around the mounting holes to let a little more air through but I did place a 140 on top of the 280 so cfm was crucial for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> The 280 will be a little closer to the front bay area but i didn't have clearance issues with the HDD rack (see pics below)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the fans, for 120mm the Scythe's are nice but for 140mm I like the Aerocool Shark fans (or here). I used three 140mm sharks in my build. One in the back and two on the top rad. Great fans for the price and move enough cfm without being to loud. The bonus is that they work great off of the storm trooper's fan controller with out the clicking noise. If you get the Black series Sharks (no LED's) there are no pulsing LEDs.


Awesome man - thank you much +rep for you









I don't think I'll be following your lead on the extra rad on top - I'll just stick the the 1 rad on top and 1 on bottom. But the only reason I went with the scythes initially was just because I wanted a non-LED fan for the case side (unless anyone thinks it would be cool to have 4 140 LEDs in push/pull on the top rad







) - but perhaps I will do the red LED for the inner case, and use the black 140 AeroCool shark for the outer case.

So new plan: Top Rad: 280 (TBD which one exactly, though it will likely be the one you recommended) - with 2x140 Black AeroCool on the outside, and 2x140 Red LED AeroCool on the inside.
And LIKELY: Bottom Rad: 240 (Again TBD) - with 2x120 Red AeroCool on inside, and 2x Black AeroCool on outside ;-)

I've used the AeroCool fans exclusively so far for any aftermarket replacements, and I couldn't be happier with their sound or their looks


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slavvik*
> 
> No idea - but send me money for shipping and I'll send you one myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just installed mine... it's pretty ^_^
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> im not upgrading if ther staying in the computer ther in
> i have cards coming for the wonka build u will have to keep an eye on the wonka build thread to find out
> 570hd cards in a thermal tower thay would look so small
> 
> 
> 
> Ah I see... well perhaps I shall then. Mostly because I hate being teased with information lol. I ASKED A QUESTION DANGIT! I MUST KNOW!
Click to expand...

i cant help teasing thats why things just hapen with the storm fortress build i like surprising people









probs why i dont get sponsored i dont tell them what i plan to do i just go at it and if it works.

woot woot.

if it dont then throw it in the corner u can us it for scrap another day


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slavvik*
> 
> So new plan: Top Rad: 280 (TBD which one exactly, though it will likely be the one you recommended) - with 2x140 Black AeroCool on the outside, and 2x140 Red LED AeroCool on the inside.
> And LIKELY: Bottom Rad: 240 (Again TBD) - with 2x120 Red AeroCool on inside, and 2x Black AeroCool on outside ;-)
> I've used the AeroCool fans exclusively so far for any aftermarket replacements, and I couldn't be happier with their sound or their looks


There are some issues with this setup... you *will* have to mod the case to put dual 140mm fans on the top (outside the case) due to the carry handle. I believe that one 140mm fan with fit towards the back on top but I cannot remember. My 140mm rad on top is thicker than the fan so I'm pretty sure that it will work BUT i could be wrong. Also if you want two fans on the *outside* of the case on the bottom, you will have to get taller case feet for the fans to fit under the case.

For the top radiator/fan combo you need to say between 57 and 56mm thick or you will probably hit the mobo. GTS Stealth Rad 31.3mm + Aerocool fan 25mm = 56.3mm thick. My setup is VERY VERY close to my board.


----------



## Slavvik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> There are some issues with this setup... you *will* have to mod the case to put dual 140mm fans on the top (outside the case) due to the carry handle. I believe that one 140mm fan with fit towards the back on top but I cannot remember. My 140mm rad on top is thicker than the fan so I'm pretty sure that it will work BUT i could be wrong. Also if you want two fans on the *outside* of the case on the bottom, you will have to get taller case feet for the fans to fit under the case.
> For the top radiator/fan combo you need to say between 57 and 56mm thick or you will probably hit the mobo. GTS Stealth Rad 31.3mm + Aerocool fan 25mm = 56.3mm thick. My setup is VERY VERY close to my board.


I was planning on keeping the fans all on the inside of the case - just on both sides of the rad. I will have to measure this out on top tonight, but it shouldn't be an issue for the bottom. If I can swing it, I won't have to mod the case. If not, I would be ok with doing the top 280 rad with only 2 fans, and just doing the bottom 240 in push/pull. I am already planning on using only one HDD bay from now on, so it shouldn't be a problem on the bottom.


----------



## S3ason

Your rig and mine are seriously twins now, haha. Im planning on an ex280 on top and an ex240 on bottom







It might be a few weeks though, funds are low low loww.


----------



## unimatrixzero

*STORM TROOPER'S have the Coolest things*..


----------



## Slavvik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3ason*
> 
> Your rig and mine are seriously twins now, haha. Im planning on an ex280 on top and an ex240 on bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might be a few weeks though, funds are low low loww.


Let's be best friends - since we're twins anyway. Pick you up at 8 for dinner and a movie?









Serious question then - I am about to order my fans now... have you measure it out? I am about to open my case and take a look, but I would like to know what you decided to do with the top 280. You think push/pull with all fans on the inside of the case for the 280 will fit? Just thought I'd poll you for your thoughts - As I said, taking apart my case now to install my newly arrived cable extensions ^_^ Shall return later.


----------



## S3ason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slavvik*
> 
> Let's be best friends - since we're twins anyway. Pick you up at 8 for dinner and a movie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serious question then - I am about to order my fans now... have you measure it out? I am about to open my case and take a look, but I would like to know what you decided to do with the top 280. You think push/pull with all fans on the inside of the case for the 280 will fit? Just thought I'd poll you for your thoughts - As I said, taking apart my case now to install my newly arrived cable extensions ^_^ Shall return later.


With a rough measurement while the computer was running (i swear i stuck my hand in the 200mm like 3 times) I got 2.5". Thats about 62mm so Im rounding up to 65mm since my measurement was probably short.

EX280 height: 36mm
That leaves 29mm to play with.
Yate Loon medium speed (my fan of choice) height: 25mm
Annddd...not enough room for push pull inside the case. Now I'm thinking the EX series might be a bad choice for the top rad. Because of its slim size, it has a high FPI so it needs a ton of cfm's to work well. Looks like we'll either have to go with push/pull inside/outside with an ex240, go with the ex280 with just a pull setup, or go with an ex280 push/pull inside/outside by modding the case.


----------



## neveser

Well, I wired up all my LEDs today. It was such a pain to solder, I'm not very good at it and it took forever. I started yesterday and finished today.

I'm not going to wire it into the case tonight because I have a few parts on the way and I want to do it all at once. My wife's PSU is going so I'm giving her my Corsair 600W and I ordered a 850ZX for my system. I also have a fan controller (NZXT Mix) on the way. So hopefully I'll get it all together before the weekend.

Anyway, the mod was inspired by justinwebb. He did it in red, I have a blue thing going on in my trooper...





Oh, Cooler Master sent my side panel to the wrong address so hopefully they can get that turned around this week and I'll get it before the weekend too.


----------



## skitzab1

hi troops been bizzy what do u think ??


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> hi troops been bizzy what do u think ??


Wow... Nice work Skitz... Love the Detail and the color.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neveser*
> 
> Well, I wired up all my LEDs today. It was such a pain to solder, I'm not very good at it and it took forever. I started yesterday and finished today.
> 
> I'm not going to wire it into the case tonight because I have a few parts on the way and I want to do it all at once. My wife's PSU is going so I'm giving her my Corsair 600W and I ordered a 850ZX for my system. I also have a fan controller (NZXT Mix) on the way. So hopefully I'll get it all together before the weekend.
> 
> Anyway, the mod was inspired by justinwebb. He did it in red, I have a blue thing going on in my trooper...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Cooler Master sent my side panel to the wrong address so hopefully they can get that turned around this week and I'll get it before the weekend too.


Wow ... Lights Camera ... Illuminated


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Wow... Nice work Skitz... Love the Detail and the color.


chears UNI it was a rush job but it still looks good ! i can do better







if given the time


----------



## ojos

Guys I need some help - I might actually be going insane.

I've goggled before someone tells me - cant find anything!
even checked the manual and the box - again nothing shows them
I've searched through every box I packed and have not found them... Yet I remember packing them!!!

what am I talking about?

WHEELS!!!

I've just moved house and I felt sure when I packing my draws of comp stuff I bagged all my Cm Storm trooper stuff WITH wheels... Didn't I ??

The question is, Did the CM Storm Trooper come with wheels or have I just imagined the whole thing?

thanks







:thumb:


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ojos*
> 
> Guys I need some help - I might actually be going insane.
> I've goggled before someone tells me - cant find anything!
> even checked the manual and the box - again nothing shows them
> I've searched through every box I packed and have not found them... Yet I remember packing them!!!
> what am I talking about?
> WHEELS!!!
> I've just moved house and I felt sure when I packing my draws of comp stuff I bagged all my Cm Storm trooper stuff WITH wheels... Didn't I ??
> The question is, Did the CM Storm Trooper come with wheels or have I just imagined the whole thing?
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Completely imagined. Sorry, no wheels.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> hi troops been bizzy what do u think ??
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nicely done sir!


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neveser*
> 
> Well, I wired up all my LEDs today. It was such a pain to solder, I'm not very good at it and it took forever. I started yesterday and finished today.
> I'm not going to wire it into the case tonight because I have a few parts on the way and I want to do it all at once. My wife's PSU is going so I'm giving her my Corsair 600W and I ordered a 850ZX for my system. I also have a fan controller (NZXT Mix) on the way. So hopefully I'll get it all together before the weekend.
> Anyway, the mod was inspired by justinwebb. He did it in red, I have a blue thing going on in my trooper...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Cooler Master sent my side panel to the wrong address so hopefully they can get that turned around this week and I'll get it before the weekend too.


I'm definitely digging the blue







. Looks great. I may follow suit on this idea (from those who've done it). Not sure if having a radiator under the top will look funny with the LED's though.


----------



## kpforce1

Well, i have the loop completed.... my adjustable sli tubes came in. Leak testing will be interesting because I don't have much room to place paper towels lol. I hope to get the LED's figured out along with my nifty illumination idea at the bottom of the case tonight along with leak testing for the next day or so.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Choices..choices
NZXT Sleeved LED kit or Diablo III?
or


----------



## unimatrixzero

*The Lights.. The game will get cheaper as time goes by but those lights are choice.*


----------



## S3ason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Choices..choices
> NZXT Sleeved LED kit or Diablo III?
> or


I agree, get the lights but not those. I just got the orange 2m kit and I am totally disappointed. It could be the orange color as I've heard other colors get good reviews. The installation isn't the easiest because the kit comes with these clips the make the light point along the surface the clip is mounted on. Very difficult to get the lighting right because the leds are more of a spotlight then a glow. The clips have crap adhesive as well, all of mine popped off with the slightest tug.

I'm going to either buy some strips from oznium.com (cheapest I've found) , use hitlights , or make my own fixtures using led holders and leds. Either way, I suggest you look elsewhere for your lighting.


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neveser*
> 
> Well, I wired up all my LEDs today. It was such a pain to solder, I'm not very good at it and it took forever. I started yesterday and finished today.
> I'm not going to wire it into the case tonight because I have a few parts on the way and I want to do it all at once. My wife's PSU is going so I'm giving her my Corsair 600W and I ordered a 850ZX for my system. I also have a fan controller (NZXT Mix) on the way. So hopefully I'll get it all together before the weekend.
> Anyway, the mod was inspired by justinwebb. He did it in red, I have a blue thing going on in my trooper...
> 
> 
> Oh, Cooler Master sent my side panel to the wrong address so hopefully they can get that turned around this week and I'll get it before the weekend too.


Glad to see I have inspired







I love the look of the blue and I must say you did a fantastic job at installing them, looks just like mine but blue!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3ason*
> 
> I agree, get the lights but not those. I just got the orange 2m kit and I am totally disappointed. It could be the orange color as I've heard other colors get good reviews. The installation isn't the easiest because the kit comes with these clips the make the light point along the surface the clip is mounted on. Very difficult to get the lighting right because the leds are more of a spotlight then a glow. The clips have crap adhesive as well, all of mine popped off with the slightest tug.
> I'm going to either buy some strips from oznium.com (cheapest I've found) , use hitlights , or make my own fixtures using led holders and leds. Either way, I suggest you look elsewhere for your lighting.


i know the owner of oznium.com personally, great guy and runs a great company. If you have any issues it will get fixed right away. Been a member over there since 2002


----------



## PhantomLlama

The other factor to consider with those NZXT LEDs is that our cases are BLACK. The pictures they have on their site are with lighter cases. In thoses instances, they work very well. You are right though- it would be nice if they were more glow oriented. I stuck mine in the front around the fans and it looks pretty cool- nothing like a beacon, and I would like to get something brighter eventually, but they aren't that bad. Just depends on where you put them.

Regardless, if you are looking for something that will make your case bright, I would definitely go with other lights. To each his own









P.S. I finally got my 3DS Max logo down and run through After Effects. Now I just have to build the video (which requires more footage). Viperwolf, how are you at flying a transport chopper steady (given there is no incoming fire)? That's the big thing I'm going to need help with. That and a few close-ups and mindless TOTAL destruction of maps


----------



## PormTroooper

My Trooper gained an Eye

The all seeing eye.


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PormTroooper*
> 
> My Trooper gained an Eye
> The all seeing eye.


can u ask it to stop staring at me its make me feel nerves


----------



## Slavvik

*cough* I refuse to acknowledge the existence of this fabled "GTX 670". Truly, the existence of such a card might serve only to make me regret my purchase of a GTX 680. Therefore I am forced to conclude that that's a packaging error on there - a 7 in place of the 8?









.... *cough* That's my opinion and I'm sticking to it


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slavvik*
> 
> *cough* I refuse to acknowledge the existence of this fabled "GTX 670". Truly, the existence of such a card might serve only to make me regret my purchase of a GTX 680. Therefore I am forced to conclude that that's a packaging error on there - a 7 in place of the 8?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... *cough* That's my opinion and I'm sticking to it


lol i bet head love to pull it out to find a 680


----------



## PormTroooper

Hahaha, now that would be a nice surprise.
I'm sorry (in your case Slavvik) it is indeed a 670.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PormTroooper*
> 
> My Trooper gained an Eye
> The all seeing eye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can u ask it to stop staring at me its make me feel nerves
Click to expand...

*Thats Funny...
I want One...But the box won't fit in my Living Room..*


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> The other factor to consider with those NZXT LEDs is that our cases are BLACK. The pictures they have on their site are with lighter cases. In thoses instances, they work very well. You are right though- it would be nice if they were more glow oriented. I stuck mine in the front around the fans and it looks pretty cool- nothing like a beacon, and I would like to get something brighter eventually, but they aren't that bad. Just depends on where you put them.
> Regardless, if you are looking for something that will make your case bright, I would definitely go with other lights. To each his own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I finally got my 3DS Max logo down and run through After Effects. Now I just have to build the video (which requires more footage). Viperwolf, how are you at flying a transport chopper steady (given there is no incoming fire)? That's the big thing I'm going to need help with. That and a few close-ups and mindless TOTAL destruction of maps


Yeah im decent with with flying. And great at destroying maps, just let me know when your ready for the help. Ill do my best.


----------



## Step83

Thought i should say hi as ive now acquired one










Didnt like the noise the 200mm fan made so whipped out my prolimatech blue vortex 14s much happier. temps are good cpu is at a steady 28c in idle at 4.1Ghz GPU is 38c with an ambient of 20c so cannot complain at all


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Wecome Step83.. I will put you on the Front Page.. Thanks for showing your Build to us.. Stay awhile.*


----------



## PhantomLlama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Yeah im decent with with flying. And great at destroying maps, just let me know when your ready for the help. Ill do my best.


Well assuming my Medieval Church History and Pauline Literature finals don't KILL me tomorrow, I will be ready for some hardcore gaming/filming tomorrow







I've been getting some nice footage lately. I'm so stoked for getting this thing under way. Also need to make episode 3 of funny random moments... Might even do some voice commentary :O


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Wow.. I would love to take a Medieval Church History Class.. You're So Lucky.. Wow..*


----------



## PhantomLlama

Dost I dectect sarcasm? lol


----------



## justinwebb

how did you decide that field anyway? Not being an ass but honestly just curious what motivated you? I wish everyone could do what they like and you seem to enjoy it!


----------



## PhantomLlama

The short of it is that I believe I am called to the priesthood. The things I've done, how far I had fallen, I lost virtually everything. It's kinda hard to not listen to Him when there's nothing to distract you


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> Thought i should say hi as ive now acquired one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt like the noise the 200mm fan made so whipped out my prolimatech blue vortex 14s much happier. temps are good cpu is at a steady 28c in idle at 4.1Ghz GPU is 38c with an ambient of 20c so cannot complain at all


thats a nice build clean the cables and it would be candy


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> Well assuming my Medieval Church History and Pauline Literature finals don't KILL me tomorrow, I will be ready for some hardcore gaming/filming tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been getting some nice footage lately. I'm so stoked for getting this thing under way. Also need to make episode 3 of funny random moments... Might even do some voice commentary :O


I think commentary is the only missing element in your videos. I wish i could have recorded some of those moments.
we need to figure a way to communicate. I have xfire loaded bc me and my cousin use it. but i could dl TS.


----------



## Step83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> thats a nice build clean the cables and it would be candy


Thanks yeah needs more cable management doing was more a case of get it done quick rather than overly pretty, ill do more over the weekend. Plus maybe a cheeky mod or two


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> Thanks yeah needs more cable management doing was more a case of get it done quick rather than overly pretty, ill do more over the weekend. Plus maybe a cheeky mod or two


Welcome, and i really like the low glow effect. its kinda soothing.


----------



## SortOfGrim

I kinda bought the NZXT red LED kit before any of you replied. And for the window look it's marvelous. Even with setting 1 it's bright enough for me. Sure, fixing the cable was a pain and those clips are a nightmare but that's why I love tie wraps








I apologize for the crappy phone pix but my hd-camera didn't capture it correctly.

Standard setting (I)

And bright setting (III)

And I also got Diablo III


----------



## PhantomLlama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Welcome, and i really like the low glow effect. its kinda soothing.


^^ That
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> I think commentary is the only missing element in your videos. I wish i could have recorded some of those moments.
> we need to figure a way to communicate. I have xfire loaded bc me and my cousin use it. but i could dl TS.


I'll look into xfire. The problem with commentary and me is 1) I don't exactly know how you would comment on all the footage. Some of the stuff is great but looking through other clips... I don't have anything that witty to say lol. That's why I just go with text xD

We'll see... Okay, gotta write a paper ssshhhhhh


----------



## PhantomLlama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I kinda bought the NZXT red LED kit before any of you replied. And for the window look it's marvelous. Even with setting 1 it's bright enough for me. Sure, fixing the cable was a pain and those clips are a nightmare but that's why I love tie wraps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize for the crappy phone pix but my hd-camera didn't capture it correctly.
> 
> Standard setting (I)
> 
> And bright setting (III)
> And I also got Diablo III


Looks great, bro! I think that the orange is just a bit weak. What I did with those clips was rip the tape off and put my own 3M stuff on it. Works great. You just have to hold the clips in place for 5-10 seconds to let it set.


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> ^^ That
> I'll look into xfire. The problem with commentary and me is 1) I don't exactly know how you would comment on all the footage. Some of the stuff is great but looking through other clips... I don't have anything that witty to say lol. That's why I just go with text xD
> We'll see... Okay, gotta write a paper ssshhhhhh


at first it may be a little weird getting use to it. But after a while you will forget that and start feeling free. I have watched so many YT vids with commentary. It has alot to do with their charisma in their voice. The red dragon is good. There is a balance you have to reach though, bc text at the right moment can (relay more in its silence), than verbal words. Also xfire contains in game support, like taking screen shots and stuff.


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> Thanks yeah needs more cable management doing was more a case of get it done quick rather than overly pretty, ill do more over the weekend. Plus maybe a cheeky mod or two


cant wait to see

and a big hello to all


----------



## kpforce1

Oh how the UV and red go together on the white







. I'm still impressed that I can play everything maxed out (including skyrim with mods n HD textures) with the ole q9550 and SLI gtx480's. Looks like this one will stay in service for a few more years then haha


----------



## PhantomLlama

Oh how I want money lol! I just discovered I really can't get over 4GHz with me processor. Prime95 can't stably run above that. Sad day! My computer has maxed out lol I suppose I could go for an 1156 i7 at this point but that's about it. I could go for upgrading my graphics yet again but right now my processor is the weak link I believe, though it is in no way a weak link lol


----------



## neveser

Anybody ever have any noise issues with mounting a 120mm fan on the bottom?

I got my fan controller wired up this week and a new OCZ-ZX 850w PSU as well.

I was able to determine which fan was the noisy one and it was a cheapy fan I put on the bottom (or so I thought). Sounded like it was rattling or buzzing. Disconnect the fan and the sound goes away. So I ordered a sickleflow to swap it out with and the sickleflow was garbage. I'm sending it back - sounds like some sawing wood in my case! Anyway, I put the old cheapy back in and when I was comparing fans out of the case, the cheapy didn't seem so loud. Now that's back in, the slight rattle/buzz sound is back. It's the same rattle sound that made me order the replacement fan. I thought that rattle/buzzing was coming from the fan but it seems to be the case. It's very slight. I pushed my hand on various pieces of the case to see if I could isolate the rattle/buzz. The fan is in tight. I even removed the fan filters. Nothing. Can't figure it out. The fan doesn't make that sound when it's in my hand. I'm going to order a better fan this weekend so I can replace that no-name crap fan (which isn't so crappy compared to that sickeflow!) and see what happens.

Oh... pics












The thing is practically perfect. Only 2 issues- the bottom fan and my side panel that's still MIA from CM!


----------



## xinitialz

Hello there storm trooper fans,

Im thinking of buying this case but i dont have room for it on my desk but i have a piece of furniture wich also holds my current case.

Looking at the dimensions its depth is about 58cms.
Now my question refers to the space between the case feet as i would like to know if it will it on the piece of furniture.
The furniture itself is about 54.5cms long so the case will stick out but if the space between the feet isnt too large then i can use it to put the case on.

Can somebody please be so nice to measure this up (in cms)?
Would like to know how much room i need from the beginning of the 1st set of feet till the end of the 2ndset.

Im already thanking you for replying !

Cheers


----------



## unimatrixzero




----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I kinda bought the NZXT red LED kit before any of you replied. And for the window look it's marvelous. Even with setting 1 it's bright enough for me. Sure, fixing the cable was a pain and those clips are a nightmare but that's why I love tie wraps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize for the crappy phone pix but my hd-camera didn't capture it correctly.
> 
> Standard setting (I)
> 
> And bright setting (III)
> 
> And I also got Diablo III


*Looks like you got a pretty intense Rig now.. Love the Side Panels..*



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Oh how the UV and red go together on the white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm still impressed that I can play everything maxed out (including skyrim with mods n HD textures) with the ole q9550 and SLI gtx480's. Looks like this one will stay in service for a few more years then haha


Wow.. That is a Beautiful Effect.. Very Nice Kp....



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neveser*
> 
> Anybody ever have any noise issues with mounting a 120mm fan on the bottom?
> 
> I got my fan controller wired up this week and a new OCZ-ZX 850w PSU as well.
> 
> I was able to determine which fan was the noisy one and it was a cheapy fan I put on the bottom (or so I thought). Sounded like it was rattling or buzzing. Disconnect the fan and the sound goes away. So I ordered a sickleflow to swap it out with and the sickleflow was garbage. I'm sending it back - sounds like some sawing wood in my case! Anyway, I put the old cheapy back in and when I was comparing fans out of the case, the cheapy didn't seem so loud. Now that's back in, the slight rattle/buzz sound is back. It's the same rattle sound that made me order the replacement fan. I thought that rattle/buzzing was coming from the fan but it seems to be the case. It's very slight. I pushed my hand on various pieces of the case to see if I could isolate the rattle/buzz. The fan is in tight. I even removed the fan filters. Nothing. Can't figure it out. The fan doesn't make that sound when it's in my hand. I'm going to order a better fan this weekend so I can replace that no-name crap fan (which isn't so crappy compared to that sickeflow!) and see what happens.
> Oh... pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is practically perfect. Only 2 issues- the bottom fan and my side panel that's still MIA from CM!


*As far as noisy fans.. This can happen with any case.

1... Sometimes the screws on one corner is screwed in tighter than the others ... Try loosening and tightening during operation..
2... If you still have trouble it could be a noisey fan.
3... As a last resort use rubber grommets or some small squares of Card board on each corner to hush it up..

and those Side Panels are flying off the Assembly Line and selling as fast as they can make them.. they will be there.. and they are so great.*


----------



## neveser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *As far as noisy fans.. This can happen with any case.
> 1... Sometimes the screws on one corner is screwed in tighter than the others ... Try loosening and tightening during operation..
> 2... If you still have trouble it could be a noisey fan.
> 3... As a last resort use rubber grommets or some small squares of Card board on each corner to hush it up..
> and those Side Panels are flying off the Assembly Line and selling as fast as they can make them.. they will be there.. and they are so great.*
> 
> Rubber gromits... I'll have to try that. Now I just need to find a nice 120mm blue LED fan. Looks like I may have to break down and buy one of those Gelids.
> I was hoping I wouldn't have to spend that much though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered my side panel on the 30th of last month. CM gave UPS the wrong address so now the thing is sitting at UPS waiting for CM to contact them with the proper address. I've emailed CM twice but the status of the package remains the same. It''s about 1000 miles from where it needs to be!!!


----------



## Step83

One trick I found when I had my lian li case was to use fan spacers stopped the whooshing noise as the blades are further from the case edge and reduced the general noise. I had some lovely 140mm plexi ones im planning to do the same in this case with the floor intake


----------



## Vlodaf

Hello guys,

I plan on buying a CM Storm Trooper case, I have a few questions, however:

1. Will I be able to put 2 140mm fans with 120mm holes (Bitfenix Spectre Pro's) as front intake? Is there enough room for that?
2. What kind of LED strips do you guys recommend using? Preferable one that already has a Molex connector so I won't have to do any soldering.
3. Does the windowed sidepanel have a fan position?
4. Would this be a good fan setup: two front intake, one side intake (the one closest to the back), one top intake 140mm (then front one, I dont want to use the back one, since Ill be using a dual tower cooler - a Thermalright Silver Arrow - and Im afraid itll disturb the airflow inbetween the two towers) and finally a back outtake (not sure about a bottom intake and extra side intake, but apperantly that'll disturb the air flow). I'm going to buy a GTX680 DirectCUII by the way.

I know it's a lot of questions, but I would really appreciate an answer!


----------



## xinitialz

By xinitialz at 2012-05-19

The red line is the distance i need !
Btw how come the dimensions on that pic are different then the ones on cm storm trooper website?

On the site it says: (W) 250 x (H) 605.6 x (D) 578.5 mm / (W) 9.8 x (H) 23.8 x (D) 22.8 inch

Further:

Will it be wise to install all the optional 2x 120mm side and 2x 120mm bottom fans?
Or will the airflow be TOO positive for good airflow?
I'd like'd to have seen 1 more exhaust fan tbh...


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlodaf*
> 
> Hello guys,
> I plan on buying a CM Storm Trooper case, I have a few questions, however:
> 1. Will I be able to put 2 140mm fans with 120mm holes (Bitfenix Spectre Pro's) as front intake? Is there enough room for that?
> 2. What kind of LED strips do you guys recommend using? Preferable one that already has a Molex connector so I won't have to do any soldering.
> 3. Does the windowed sidepanel have a fan position?
> 4. Would this be a good fan setup: two front intake, one side intake (the one closest to the back), one top intake 140mm (then front one, I dont want to use the back one, since Ill be using a dual tower cooler - a Thermalright Silver Arrow - and Im afraid itll disturb the airflow inbetween the two towers) and finally a back outtake (not sure about a bottom intake and extra side intake, but apperantly that'll disturb the air flow). I'm going to buy a GTX680 DirectCUII by the way.
> I know it's a lot of questions, but I would really appreciate an answer!


Buy the case, you won't be disappointed!
1. Yes, they will fit.
2. Well, if you like spotlight LED's and don't mind difficult mounting, I strongly advise NZXT Sleeved LED kit!







Just don't get the orange one.
But go for cheap ones and if they don't use molex get a 4-pin to Molex adapter.
3. Yes, the windows also has 2 120mm fan placements, where the hdd bays are. Check all the pictures.
4. Sure. Also remember number 3: no 'back' fan placement there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xinitialz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By xinitialz at 2012-05-19
> The red line is the distance i need !
> Btw how come the dimensions on that pic are different then the ones on cm storm trooper website?
> On the site it says: (W) 250 x (H) 605.6 x (D) 578.5 mm / (W) 9.8 x (H) 23.8 x (D) 22.8 inch
> Further:
> Will it be wise to install all the optional 2x 120mm side and 2x 120mm bottom fans?
> Or will the airflow be TOO positive for good airflow?
> I'd like'd to have seen 1 more exhaust fan tbh...


The measurements from the website are correct. The distance between the center of the case feet is 37 cm.

Wise, idk. Sometimes just a couple of fans can create the best cooling result. It really depends on how much & what kind of hardware you will use.
But fans in the bottom are recommended since that's where the cooler air is.


----------



## Step83

Bit of an update, did some case lighting today










An improved the cabling


----------



## skitzab1

going live soon just puttingg togetehr a build in a lian li vb1000+ for the mod room air cooled for now starting in abot 15 min







if anyone is interested

skitzab1 live stream building modding


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> going live soon just puttingg togetehr a build in a lian li vb1000+ for the mod room air cooled for now starting in abot 15 min
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if anyone is interested
> skitzab1 live stream building modding


now desided to water cool it hay why not


----------



## xinitialz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> The measurements from the website are correct. The distance between the center of the case feet is 37 cm.
> Wise, idk. Sometimes just a couple of fans can create the best cooling result. It really depends on how much & what kind of hardware you will use.
> But fans in the bottom are recommended since that's where the cooler air is.


First of all, thx alot for your info ! This is my newly ordered build! And why i need a new case 

Cpu: Intel Core i7 3770K 3.50GHz 8MB Ivy Bridge
Cpu cooler: Noctua NH-D14
Mobo: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H
Ram: Corsair Vengeance CML8GX3M2A1600C9 Low profile (2x4gb - pc12800 1600mhz)
SSD: Crucial M4 128Gb
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 2TB ST2000DM001
Optical drive: DVD-Br Samsung SH-S222BB/BEBE 22x/22x black bulk
Graphics: MSI GeForce GTX 680 TwinFrozr III OC
Case: Cooler Master CM Storm Trooper
PSU: Corsair TX750 (alrdy have this from old rig so not buying a new modular one)
Case Fans bought: 2x Noctua 120x120x25 Noctua NF-S12B-FLX
Also have 2 Sharkoon Silent fans still laying around wich aren't loud so the idea was to use the all four 120mm fans to put them in the bottom and in the side panel.
I'm also planning on using the 2 HDD fans as intakes so guna mount the bays the old fashion way. Hence my question about overkill.

Any thoughts ? Or will i just need to find out myself by trial and error cuz like u said, sometimes less is more


----------



## S3ason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xinitialz*
> 
> First of all, thx alot for your info ! This is my newly ordered build! And why i need a new case
> Cpu: Intel Core i7 3770K 3.50GHz 8MB Ivy Bridge
> Cpu cooler: Noctua NH-D14
> Mobo: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H
> Ram: Corsair Vengeance CML8GX3M2A1600C9 Low profile (2x4gb - pc12800 1600mhz)
> SSD: Crucial M4 128Gb
> HDD: Seagate Barracuda 2TB ST2000DM001
> Optical drive: DVD-Br Samsung SH-S222BB/BEBE 22x/22x black bulk
> Graphics: MSI GeForce GTX 680 TwinFrozr III OC
> Case: Cooler Master CM Storm Trooper
> PSU: Corsair TX750 (alrdy have this from old rig so not buying a new modular one)
> Case Fans bought: 2x Noctua 120x120x25 Noctua NF-S12B-FLX
> Also have 2 Sharkoon Silent fans still laying around wich aren't loud so the idea was to use the all four 120mm fans to put them in the bottom and in the side panel.
> I'm also planning on using the 2 HDD fans as intakes so guna mount the bays the old fashion way. Hence my question about overkill.
> Any thoughts ? Or will i just need to find out myself by trial and error cuz like u said, sometimes less is more


Sounds good man. Im in need of an ssd, and the m4 is pretty cheap. Are they reliable?
And howd you get your hands on a twin frozr 680?! I spent a week trying to get just a zotac!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xinitialz*
> 
> First of all, thx alot for your info ! This is my newly ordered build! And why i need a new case
> Cpu: Intel Core i7 3770K 3.50GHz 8MB Ivy Bridge
> Cpu cooler: Noctua NH-D14
> Mobo: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H
> Ram: Corsair Vengeance CML8GX3M2A1600C9 Low profile (2x4gb - pc12800 1600mhz)
> SSD: Crucial M4 128Gb
> HDD: Seagate Barracuda 2TB ST2000DM001
> Optical drive: DVD-Br Samsung SH-S222BB/BEBE 22x/22x black bulk
> Graphics: MSI GeForce GTX 680 TwinFrozr III OC
> Case: Cooler Master CM Storm Trooper
> PSU: Corsair TX750 (alrdy have this from old rig so not buying a new modular one)
> Case Fans bought: 2x Noctua 120x120x25 Noctua NF-S12B-FLX
> Also have 2 Sharkoon Silent fans still laying around wich aren't loud so the idea was to use the all four 120mm fans to put them in the bottom and in the side panel.
> I'm also planning on using the 2 HDD fans as intakes so guna mount the bays the old fashion way. Hence my question about overkill.
> Any thoughts ? Or will i just need to find out myself by trial and error cuz like u said, sometimes less is more


Your welcome. Wicked hardware








Along with the case you get ..damn, I forgot







oh, here it is: 1x 140mm rear fan, 2x 120mm hdd bay red LED fans and 1x 200mm top fan.
The ssd won't generate any heat, the barracuda will (a bit). So both your front bay fans will suck in cool air. You could use 1 extra fan near the PSU, directed to the graphics card. Or 1 side fan on the panel. It's indeed a trail and error thing.
Hope to see your build soon!


----------



## Vlodaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3ason*
> 
> Sounds good man. Im in need of an ssd, and the m4 is pretty cheap. Are they reliable?
> And howd you get your hands on a twin frozr 680?! I spent a week trying to get just a zotac!


I've had a Crucial M4 256gb for 9 months now, love it. Not even so much as a BSOD.


----------



## xinitialz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3ason*
> 
> Sounds good man. Im in need of an ssd, and the m4 is pretty cheap. Are they reliable?
> And howd you get your hands on a twin frozr 680?! I spent a week trying to get just a zotac!


I pre ordered it, so i'll be on onboard graphics for a few more weeks xD
I could easily get my hands on a gigabyte oc version but the 3 smaller fans put me off, 3 small ones will probably be noisier then the 2 bigger ones of the twin frozr and its also longer while both use the basic reference board. Temps are +/- the same, 20-25% better then the reference cooler. Both are less noisy though then the reference model.

About the ssd: The crucial is the best bang for the buck ssd u can get, also the reliability is spot on!! It doesnt have the probs that the Sandforce controller models had wich u probably are afraid for.
Furthermore the advertised read and write speeds are those of mixed files instead of competitors who advertise the speed of simple 1/0 files. In reality the crucial has very competetive speeds and with their latest firmware update speeds went up with 20-25% yet the advertised speeds on the box havent changed. The crucial's marvell controller is nice and oh yeah here's a link with speed comparisons vs ocz agility 3 and corsair force gt 120gb. The agility 3 is advertised as up to 525mbs read speed and up to 500mb in write... And the corsair should be around the same.
U'll be surprised lol: http://www.overclock.net/t/1189848/crucial-m4-vs-ocz-agility-3

If u really need a better/faster ssd wich will only be a few seconds faster then u need to pay 30-50% more for a good intel or samsung product.

Side note: the bigger crucial versions like the 256mb one are even faster !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Your welcome. Wicked hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Along with the case you get ..damn, I forgot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, here it is: 1x 140mm rear fan, 2x 120mm hdd bay red LED fans and 1x 200mm top fan.
> The ssd won't generate any heat, the barracuda will (a bit). So both your front bay fans will suck in cool air. You could use 1 extra fan near the PSU, directed to the graphics card. Or 1 side fan on the panel. It's indeed a trail and error thing.
> Hope to see your build soon!


Thanks ! It cost me a fair bit of cash but its been 7 years since i bought a completely new rig so i think i deserve it lol. I'll be overclocking both the cpu and gpu.
Thing is, i cant find any info about the fans that come with the case so i cant make a decent cfm calculation. I bought the extra fans just incase, better safe then sorry ! xD

The case has places where hot air can escape for example the mesh on the side panel without dust filter. So im not surprised that the optional fans are ment to be intakes, although imo u can make the left side panel fan an exhaust if u wanted/needed it.

I'll start off by comparing stock temps with 1 bottom and 1side intake, then i'll add the 2 others and compare again.
If for my feeling after long periods of load the temps go up i'll fiddle around till i find the best setup. This can include removing intakes or converting them to exhausts (on the side panel of course)

My parts should arrive next week so i hope to put it all together next weekend. Will gladly post pics of it xD


----------



## yutzybrian

I think I have issues. About to order a new custom watercooling system to replace my H60, get a SSD, more ram, and a Z77.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> I think I have issues. About to order a new custom watercooling system to replace my H60, get a SSD, more ram, and a Z77.


*Very Nice List of things .... Can't wait to see it.*


----------



## PhantomLlama

Well I just got moved back to Iowa and set up. SO glad to be done with classes for the summer.

Plus! I have some Amazon money coming







and possibly some birthday money to splurge on my computer- we shall see. I'd love to save up for an i7 if it's worth upgrading (keep in mind I'm stuck in 1st Gen 1156). Is it? Can I still overclock the snot out of one of them safely with my H100? lol

For now, I think I am going to say no to SSDs mainly because of the whole limited number of writes. Call me uninformed but it just seems like SATA HDDs are just more logical lol. And cheaper! lol

Just picked up a hand-me-down Western Digital 250GB drive so add that to my two 320s, my 500 and my external 300... Yeah, I've got enough room for now hehe

I know I keep saying this, but I really am planning on getting my BF3 mod going here in the next two weeks since I'm free for a bit. That and make serious headway on my BF3 uber montage.


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> For now, I think I am going to say no to SSDs mainly because of the whole limited number of writes. Call me uninformed but it just seems like SATA HDDs are just more logical lol. And cheaper! lol


Just get a small (120gb or less) ssd for your OS and you'll notice the difference. Computer boots a LOT faster. They have a high enough number of writes that by the time you wear it out, SSDs will probably be a part of every computer. They last plenty long enough


----------



## PhantomLlama

When u say OS does that mean ONLY windows or are we also talking about documents and such? Sorry...I'm a wee bit ignorant at the moment...


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> When u say OS does that mean ONLY windows or are we also talking about documents and such? Sorry...I'm a wee bit ignorant at the moment...


For me it means my entire C:\ drive. That's Windows, programs, and documents (pictures and music are on separate drive). You could also relocate your documents if you wanted to and then just use a symbolic link in the User folder to point to the new location


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> When u say OS does that mean ONLY windows or are we also talking about documents and such? Sorry...I'm a wee bit ignorant at the moment...


OS = Operating System; technically you can install it on any drive anywhere but C is standard (think 'dual boot': 2 OS; C for XP, D for W7)

Core i7 3770K and 3750 review with Z77
http://www.guru3d.com/article/core-i7-3770k-and-3750-review-with-z77/1


----------



## xinitialz

Though ssd's have a limited amount of writes before they go bad. If u use them the way they are ment to be used they can live longer then a HDD.

So stop being afraid and start enjoying the speed ! ;-)


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> When u say OS does that mean ONLY windows or are we also talking about documents and such? Sorry...I'm a wee bit ignorant at the moment...


I use a M4 for my OS and BF3, everything else i throw on my WD HDD. Both are 6gb sata and my SSD is only a 128mb. Also there are a lot of tricks you can use to help with your SSD. Like turn off hibernation and so forth. Im really thinking of getting another one just for games.

SSD are not like they use to be, they will last for a very long time. By then you will probably have affordable 1gb models. Remember the days when B. Gates said " no one will ever use more than 256mbs"









EDIT: where in Iowa are you? My mom lives in Ottumwa


----------



## yutzybrian

How much did it help with BF3 loading? Just curious because I play and hate the load times (although I haven't played it with 8gb of ram yet either, its on it way with the ssd lol)


----------



## Vlodaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> How much did it help with BF3 loading? Just curious because I play and hate the load times (although I haven't played it with 8gb of ram yet either, its on it way with the ssd lol)


I have both 8GB 1600mHz RAM and a Crucial M4 256GB and I usually spawn as one of the first and quite often as the first in MP. BF3 really seems to benefit from an SSD, other games like Mass Effect however, do not.


----------



## benben84

Just ordered myself a Trooper and I need to change out the red fans for blue. What do you guys recommend for a fan that has blue leds and can work with the built in led off switch?


----------



## Vlodaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Just ordered myself a Trooper and I need to change out the red fans for blue. What do you guys recommend for a fan that has blue leds and can work with the built in led off switch?


Well, you could get the Cooler Master SickloFlow, that should work, you might try BitFenix Spectre (Pro)'s, Antec TriCool's or Enermax Appolish fans if you don't like sleeve bearing, but I'm not sure they'll work with the LED switch.


----------



## PhantomLlama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlodaf*
> 
> I have both 8GB 1600mHz RAM and a Crucial M4 256GB and I usually spawn as one of the first and quite often as the first in MP. BF3 really seems to benefit from an SSD, other games like Mass Effect however, do not.


And have you joined our platoon?! lol







Actually I seem to be one of the first in games even with my HDDs. I never thought that hard drive speed played much of a factor in that- always thought it was internet speed only.

I suppose I should have clarified... I know what the OS and all that that entails. I just meant when others say they use their SSD for their system's drive, I didn't know whether they meant they only have windows on said drive or if they put all their programs, documents, music, etc... on that drive, since doing that would seem to use up a LOT of 'writes'. LOL Now I've made myself out to be a total computer noob hahaha....


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlodaf*
> 
> Well, you could get the Cooler Master SickloFlow, that should work, you might try BitFenix Spectre (Pro)'s, Antec TriCool's or Enermax Appolish fans if you don't like sleeve bearing, but I'm not sure they'll work with the LED switch.


Well I've been eyeing up the BitFenix Spectre Pro LED and i noticed it mentions "on the fly light switching" but i cannot find anymore info on the plug headers or what that "switching" means. Anyone have these or know what that means? I've also seen the Enermax Applolish and those are really cool but pricey.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> And have you joined our platoon?! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I seem to be one of the first in games even with my HDDs. I never thought that hard drive speed played much of a factor in that- always thought it was internet speed only.
> I suppose I should have clarified... I know what the OS and all that that entails. I just meant when others say they use their SSD for their system's drive, I didn't know whether they meant they only have windows on said drive or if they put all their programs, documents, music, etc... on that drive, since doing that would seem to use up a LOT of 'writes'. LOL Now I've made myself out to be a total computer noob hahaha....


I have windows with programs on one ssd and games on the another one, my hdd is used as storage for games/movies etc.
And in life we are all noobs


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlodaf*
> 
> Well, you could get the Cooler Master SickloFlow, that should work, you might try BitFenix Spectre (Pro)'s, Antec TriCool's or Enermax Appolish fans if you don't like sleeve bearing, but I'm not sure they'll work with the LED switch.


i think I found the answer to my question. BitFenix Spectre Pro LED fans comes with a jumper for no LED as well as a long extension to plug it into an accessory for LED control. They also offer the Hydra Pro 5.25 fan controller which is covered in SofTouch which would match the CM Trooper very well or, I also think it will work plugging into the CM's built in controller.

Here's a review of the unboxing showing the parts:


----------



## MacKCz

Started to install the components that I have already acquired today, Surely I'm not the only one who has had to clip off the back piece of one of the drive trays to install a SSD because the sata power cable couldn't connect to it.


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacKCz*
> 
> Started to install the components that I have already acquired today, Surely I'm not the only one who has had to clip off the back piece of one of the drive trays to install a SSD because the sata power cable couldn't connect to it.


Actually i just drilled four holes and moved it closer


----------



## MacKCz

Thanks for the tip, I'll do that when I get another SSD.


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xinitialz*
> 
> Though ssd's have a limited amount of writes before they go bad. If u use them the way they are ment to be used they can live longer then a HDD.
> So stop being afraid and start enjoying the speed ! ;-)


i full format and thrash my ssd's and i have them every ware u wont to know how many i have had die ??????????? 1 nock on wood









the chances of most people even getting close to the read right amount is slim its the nand chips (i think that's what there called are more likely to fail first that's what died on mine but the new tec is grait.

so go for it guys the SPEED will make you all say why did i not do this before that $500 vga card









and as long as u make shore u get one with trim support and most do now days (dose not work in raid) it keeps its speed with out your support


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlodaf*
> 
> Well, you could get the Cooler Master SickloFlow, that should work, you might try BitFenix Spectre (Pro)'s, Antec TriCool's or Enermax Appolish fans if you don't like sleeve bearing, but I'm not sure they'll work with the LED switch.


be careful what fans u use with the standed fan controller unless your fans are on full it can make led fans flash lolz talk to unimatrix for tips on this


----------



## Ampha

Building my trooper tonight








Will post pics when I'm done


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Looking forward to seeing all the New Builds.. Hope all is well in the Land of the Super Troopers.*


----------



## ReckNball




----------



## wordy00

Hello fellow troopers!

I used to have a storm scout but after seeing the storm trooper I couldn't resist!

I have been reading this thread for around a month now to get some modding ideas for my trooper. I have decided to try to the led lighting mod for the top vents of the case. Will have some photos for everyone tomorrow.

I am new to all this modding business but I am having some ideas for an inbuilt ipod dock somewhere on the front of the case. Anyone seen anything like this?

Cheers

Wordy


----------



## ReckNball

Just getting the Trooper ready for socal. lanfest june 15/16/17 hope to see you there .


----------



## remorseless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mraaz*
> 
> time to swap the old psu with the new one but frist time to do the tubing and make a drain


i like your psu cover i dont have any tools or space to work on such metalshow much would you sell on for?


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Lucky find for that PSU Cover.. Very Nice.*



*Can't WAIT to see this Build in the End.*


----------



## skitzab1

:thumb:


----------



## Mraaz

Hey guys was gone for the weekend and I'm in my finals they're going really goood just logged on and saw that *on this thread alone 109 unread posts!*


----------



## Mraaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remorseless*
> 
> i like your psu cover i dont have any tools or space to work on such metalshow much would you sell on for?



Do you mean this psu cover? that one is not for sale because I use it myself but I also have this one 


It has been painted it's now black I'l try to post a photo later on but I'm kind of occupied with the finals and stuff


----------



## Mraaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlodaf*
> 
> I have both 8GB 1600mHz RAM and a Crucial M4 256GB and I usually spawn as one of the first and quite often as the first in MP. BF3 really seems to benefit from an SSD, other games like Mass Effect however, do not.


That is true if you have a ssd and a fast computer there's no doubt that you will be the first to spawn I can arm 2 mcom's in rush before the rest of my team has spawned so it is a strategic diffrence and makes the game more fun because some maps can take a while to load


----------



## Slavvik

Parts ordered for the WC Loop! Well, the expensive ones anyway. Doing some final measuring and deciding on the res and rads today ^_^

If anyone has recommendations for good radiators, looking for a quality 280 on top and 240 on bottom, speak now or forever hold your peace








And still the eternal battle of bay rez vs tube debates back and forth in my mind.... ease of installation, difficulty of maintenance vs difficulty installing, but ease of maintenance.. decisions decisions...
Quote:


>


Sweet mother of mercy that looks cool.. it's more shiny than I would like for me personally (I like black cases ^_^) - but that is awesome!









Is that just chrome paint?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slavvik*
> 
> Parts ordered for the WC Loop! Well, the expensive ones anyway. Doing some final measuring and deciding on the res and rads today ^_^
> If anyone has recommendations for good radiators, looking for a quality 280 on top and 240 on bottom, speak now or forever hold your peace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still the eternal battle of bay rez vs tube debates back and forth in my mind.... ease of installation, difficulty of maintenance vs difficulty installing, but ease of maintenance.. decisions decisions...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet mother of mercy that looks cool.. it's more shiny than I would like for me personally (I like black cases ^_^) - but that is awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that just chrome paint?
Click to expand...

looks like epoxy to me.


----------



## Ampha

Here is my Trooper
This is my first build as well


----------



## Mraaz

Looks clean ;d


----------



## Doomas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ampha*
> 
> Here is my Trooper
> This is my first build as well


You have installed PSU wrong way, just turn fan of PSU facing down mate.


----------



## PhantomLlama

Actually, the way he did it is fine. While he's not utilizing the bottom vent and not isolating the PSU, he is using its fan as a system exhaust fan. I have seen plenty of people opt for that.

To each his own









HOWEVER, I DO believe you have your side panels on the wrong sides from the pictures you posted. The panel with the larger vent should be on the left side when looking at the font of the case


----------



## R E A P 3 R

Hey!

New guy here - hoping to become a part of this awesome community!

Read most of the posts here and i have to say im impressed =)

Pictures of my rig in my profile and full specs - its a modest budget system so no £300-£400 CPU for me =/


----------



## Step83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> Actually, the way he did it is fine. While he's not utilizing the bottom vent and not isolating the PSU, he is using its fan as a system exhaust fan. I have seen plenty of people opt for that.
> To each his own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOWEVER, *I DO believe you have your side panels on the wrong sides from the pictures you posted. The panel with the larger vent should be on the left side when looking at the font of the case*


Good spot that!

Also little tip the cables for the power reset etc onto the board you can drop them down the back of the mobo and plug them in, comes out far far neater


----------



## justinwebb

As i was packing up to move, I found 2 Antec Dragon cases lol, not sure what I can do with them or where they came from


----------



## PhantomLlama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> Good spot that!
> Also little tip the cables for the power reset etc onto the board you can drop them down the back of the mobo and plug them in, comes out far far neater


Also true. When I first got my trooper, I was beside myself with the wiring room- never been able to make a case pretty inside haha! It takes practice to get the wiring right. I just finished totally redoing it again (set the drive bays as side accessible instead of the standard configuration with fans out front...that changed everything!

Also, great news! I got a nice lump of cash today so after I take care of some rather important things, I was thinking about buying an i7 for my 1156 board. Just curios- is it worth it? What are their overclocking abilities? I may just save up for a new generation board and chip if it's not worth it...


----------



## PormTroooper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> Good spot that!
> Also little tip the cables for the power reset etc onto the board you can drop them down the back of the mobo and plug them in, comes out far far neater


Like this?


----------



## PormTroooper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> Also true. When I first got my trooper, I was beside myself with the wiring room- never been able to make a case pretty inside haha! It takes practice to get the wiring right. I just finished totally redoing it again (set the drive bays as side accessible instead of the standard configuration with fans out front...that changed everything


There is also the option to place them inside and have them blowing closer to the CPU and GPU.


----------



## PhantomLlama

I think I'm going to take back what I said about an i7 because apparently it will not do much for performance for me. Going to start looking at Graphics Card upgrades (maybe crossfire 6950s or upgrade to a 2GB version). I just wish I could for certain get my hands on another unlockable 6950. Is there much noticeable difference between 1GB and 2GB?


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> I think I'm going to take back what I said about an i7 because apparently it will not do much for performance for me. Going to start looking at Graphics Card upgrades (maybe crossfire 6950s or upgrade to a 2GB version). I just wish I could for certain get my hands on another unlockable 6950. Is there much noticeable difference between 1GB and 2GB?


Frame buffer and bandwidth.


----------



## PhantomLlama

...

You're making me feel like a noob again, sir lol Could you rephrase that in a slightly less technical way? What would I notice?


----------



## Step83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PormTroooper*
> 
> Like this?


Close poem, I used the CPU mounting hole so they literally came out the bottom of the board ill get a photo tonight to show it better


----------



## PormTroooper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> Close poem, I used the CPU mounting hole so they literally came out the bottom of the board ill get a photo tonight to show it better


That's what I did. The cable you can see running up the length of the MB is the USB header. The front panel switches tucked inside the CPU cutout and just looped out at the bottom. Probably a bit hard to see... they're tiny.


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> ...
> You're making me feel like a noob again, sir lol Could you rephrase that in a slightly less technical way? What would I notice?


Larger memory allows for the game to load more textures.

Please chime in Troopers if I'm off base.


----------



## afadzil21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> Larger memory allows for the game to load more textures.
> Please chime in Troopers if I'm off base.


Larger memory would only matter if you're going to be playing at resolutions exceeding 1920x1080 or having a multi-monitor setup. If you're not going with extreme resolutions, you should be fine with XFire 6950's for higher frame rates. They're much cheaper now especially since the massive price cuts to the 79xx series.


----------



## Step83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PormTroooper*
> 
> That's what I did. The cable you can see running up the length of the MB is the USB header. The front panel switches tucked inside the CPU cutout and just looped out at the bottom. Probably a bit hard to see... they're tiny.


Your right sorry i was using my mobile so couldnt see properly but yes thats spot on routing wise


----------



## yutzybrian

Parts came today and yesterday


----------



## S3ason

Is that MDPC-X I see in the back? So jelly.


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3ason*
> 
> Is that MDPC-X I see in the back? So jelly.


Yup bought that whole box off a member on here. It's a dumping pack of each red and black plus heatshrink and sata sleeve.. Wayyyy more than I need but hey I have coworkers who are buying the excess lol.


----------



## S3ason

Very nice. I just bought a sleeving kit for the whole psu in black and some blue for accent.
I originally did my cables in orange and grey paracord. Never again. It's also impossible to find any parts, tubing, lights in orange so I'm switching to my backup, blue. :0


----------



## TonyV43




----------



## HCore




----------



## TheNr24

Mother of god, that looks phenomenal.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HCore*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyV43*


Tony.. That controller on top looks Great.. Welcome to the Club Mate.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HCore*


There is something about that color white. ITs amazing.. Really.. Matte Arctic White looks soo HOT on that Machine.


----------



## PormTroooper

The white looks fantastic... but what really sets it off is the black highlights (if there's such a thing)


----------



## unimatrixzero

Those would be Low Lights but yea.. You're right.. it does look great with the black Accent color.. Needs a splash or Red or Silver on the bottom but modding can take care of that.


----------



## xinitialz

All parts, except for the 680gtx twin frozr have arrived ! The graphics card is due somewhere next month.

Here are some pics !! I hope to have the build done this weekend!!









Cpu: Intel Core i7 3770K 3.50GHz 8MB Ivy Bridge
Cpu cooler: Noctua NH-D14
Mobo: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H
Ram: Corsair Vengeance CML8GX3M2A1600C9 Low profile (2x4gb - pc12800 1600mhz)
SSD: Crucial M4 128Gb
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 2TB ST2000DM001
Optical drive: DVD-Br Samsung SH-S222BB/BEBE 22x/22x black bulk
Case: Cooler Master CM Storm Trooper
Case Fans: 2x Noctua 120x120x25 Noctua NF-S12B-FLX


----------



## Kimihisa Shirai

Finally start selling in Japan!!!!!!

I bought it immediately!! I'm Very happy happy


----------



## kpforce1

Just so everyone knows.... don't hook up any cold cathodes (or similar) to the LED control on the trooper







lol (common sense i know)..... I burned mine up for sure lol... I just wanted to see the black lights... then they wouldn't shut off and pop! Stupid i know but I didn't have a use for the LED control anymore. I've got the two stock Red LED fans that I'm not going to use if anyone is interested


----------



## ReckNball

The new home for the DD rez .


----------



## Step83

Just wondering how you guys are doing on temps, i know in the UK summers finally arrived out of the blue as usual, one day heavy rain 10-14c next day 27c blazing sun.

currently in idle on a quiet fan setting (setting 3 on the controller) im sat with the following

CPU 35c 95F
GPU 40c 104F
HDD 30c 86f

Ambient in the room 25.2c at the moment, 44% humidity not sure what that is in Fahrenheit

Cooling setup, the two front intakes into the case, two 140's in the roof these are all on the fan controller set to speed 3, GPU using a front fan controller and CPU is a H80 with the two scythe GT15s these are set quite low speeds pumps at medium speed as well.


----------



## S3ason

Your CPU temp is really high, sure your h80 is mounted right? I live in Texas which and ambient temp was 95F today and my cpu gets up to low 40's on air. Your h80 should be performing much better.

Also, your GPU temp is high but I think this is within the acceptable temperature range for a gpu. I use EVGA Precision X to control my temps with a custom fan curve and I rarely hit over 60F.


----------



## HCore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNr24*
> 
> Mother of god, that looks phenomenal.


Agreed 100%








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> There is something about that color white. ITs amazing.. Really.. Matte Arctic White looks soo HOT on that Machine.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PormTroooper*
> 
> The white looks fantastic... but what really sets it off is the black highlights (if there's such a thing)


Arctic white with the black tones to break it up makes this case SHEXY right out of the box.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Those would be Low Lights but yea.. You're right.. it does look great with the black Accent color.. Needs a splash or Red or Silver on the bottom but modding can take care of that.


My second favorite case next to your Ferrari build UMZ. That's still my desktop wallpaper


----------



## SortOfGrim

My idle temps are around 34C with room temp at 24C, however at load it never gets past 50C.









Steam's downloading a couple of games

My work computer (old billy) with the 'old' H70 push/pull and underclocked i5-760 is at idle 40C with room temp at 24C, at load it's 64C


----------



## Step83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3ason*
> 
> Your CPU temp is really high, sure your h80 is mounted right? I live in Texas which and ambient temp was 95F today and my cpu gets up to low 40's on air. Your h80 should be performing much better.
> Also, your GPU temp is high but I think this is within the acceptable temperature range for a gpu. I use EVGA Precision X to control my temps with a custom fan curve and I rarely hit over 60F.


the CPU is to be fair rather overclocked it was a 960T BE X4 its now coming up as 1605T X6 @4ghz







its only 10c over ambient which I don't see as bad, GPU is similar running heavily clocked but the fan controllers set to keep it quiet within a sensible temp range
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> My idle temps are around 34C with room temp at 24C, however at load it never gets past 50C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steam's downloading a couple of games
> My work computer (old billy) with the 'old' H70 push/pull and underclocked i5-760 is at idle 40C with room temp at 24C, at load it's 64C


That's not bad to be fair I may have a faff with an additional fan intake on the side see if anything improves.

Oh also the standard 200mm fan the case comes with is a cracking desk fan


----------



## indyrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> the CPU is to be fair rather overclocked it was a 960T BE X4 its now coming up as 1605T X6 @4ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its only 10c over ambient which I don't see as bad, GPU is similar running heavily clocked but the fan controllers set to keep it quiet within a sensible temp range
> That's not bad to be fair I may have a faff with an additional fan intake on the side see if anything improves.
> Oh also the standard 200mm fan the case comes with is a cracking desk fan


Wait your giving that waist of space that much credit? The 200mm fan in the top makes so much freaking noise I thought I was close to a heli taking off.


----------



## Step83

Only as a desk fan nothing else


----------



## S3ason

Ready for paint. I'm cutting the acrylic tonight and figuring out the led backlighting soon


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimihisa Shirai*
> 
> Finally start selling in Japan!!!!!!
> 
> I bought it immediately!! I'm Very happy happy


*I am Happy you bought it too.. I am happy that you are part of our Team.. Welcome "Kimihisa Shirai".. I am honored to have you here with us.. Thank you for choosing us.*


----------



## unimatrixzero

*HCore...* You honor me with your Comment on my Case.. Thank you and I am sure LegendMask thanks you as well...

*S3ason...* Great looking Mod...


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xinitialz*
> 
> All parts, except for the 680gtx twin frozr have arrived ! The graphics card is due somewhere next month.
> 
> Here are some pics !! I hope to have the build done this weekend!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpu: Intel Core i7 3770K 3.50GHz 8MB Ivy Bridge
> Cpu cooler: Noctua NH-D14
> Mobo: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H
> Ram: Corsair Vengeance CML8GX3M2A1600C9 Low profile (2x4gb - pc12800 1600mhz)
> SSD: Crucial M4 128Gb
> HDD: Seagate Barracuda 2TB ST2000DM001
> Optical drive: DVD-Br Samsung SH-S222BB/BEBE 22x/22x black bulk
> Case: Cooler Master CM Storm Trooper
> Case Fans: 2x Noctua 120x120x25 Noctua NF-S12B-FLX


*
Welcome aboard.. Hope you post some Benchies on this new build. I am Very interested in the Z77 chipset and chip performance.*


----------



## HCore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3ason*
> 
> 
> Ready for paint. I'm cutting the acrylic tonight and figuring out the led backlighting soon


That is sweet S3ason. Can't wait to see that installed with backlighting. Awaiting anxiously









Seriously though, the amount of talent per square inch in this thread is truly exceptional. I originally came to this thread to get an idea what
problems I might encounter when I purchased this case but have truly been floored & inspired by the talent & skill most of you possess.
Thanks for everyone's amazing contributions and UMZ especiallyfor starting and updating this thread so consistently. Cheers to all


----------



## unimatrixzero

*YOU MEN MAKE THIS BOAT FLOAT... I JUST STEER THE RUDDER..*


----------



## Kimihisa Shirai

Thank you for welcome


----------



## S3ason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HCore*
> 
> That is sweet S3ason. Can't wait to see that installed with backlighting. Awaiting anxiously


Thanks man, wish I had access to a laser cutter all the time, my case would be unrecognizable! Backplate is on its way as well:


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3ason*
> 
> Thanks man, wish I had access to a laser cutter all the time, my case would be unrecognizable! Backplate is on its way as well:


I see mine as well.


----------



## S3ason

Oh yeah? Which one?


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3ason*
> 
> Oh yeah? Which one?


Pretty obvious............

Needs paint.


----------



## S3ason

Oops haha, yeah I'm not sure when he's gunna be painting/shipping. Hopefully soon, I'm anxious.


----------



## Slavvik

Holy cow S3ason - are those PSU covers for sale, I'll definitely take one ;-)


----------



## S3ason

http://www.overclock.net/t/1237219/tript-cc-620-920-h50-h70-gpu-brackets-fan-grills-custom-case-badges#post_16861501

He's making mine with a 680 backplate for $50.00 shipped. Pretty good deal I think. I'll let you know if the dimensions work out in the case


----------



## Bluezero5

My Storm trooper build


----------



## S3ason

Looks great. What kind of lighting are you using? I like it.


----------



## unimatrixzero

It looks like 4 inch Black Light CCFL.. COLD CATHODE TUBES at the 7 oclock and the 11 oclock... then a Black light activated colorant or in the Water.



SHARKOON CaseMod™ CCFLs in a 4 inch / 10cm version create attractive light effects even in smallest corners thanks to their high luminous intensity.



Both regular and diet tonic water contain a chemical called quinine which glows bright blue when exposed to black or ultraviolet light.

but I am just guessing... LOL


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluezero5*
> 
> My Storm trooper build










beautiful!


----------



## S3ason

I like it because it looks like its just clear fluid being lit by blue leds, but the rest of the case isn't illuminated like it would with led strips. Much classier look


----------



## sukhoisu35

photo credit : http://www.ldlc.ch/fiche/PB00128067.html


----------



## WivZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimihisa Shirai*
> 
> Finally start selling in Japan!!!!!!
> I bought it immediately!! I'm Very happy happy


Can u tell me where did u buy that window side panel?????? I live in japan too D


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sukhoisu35*
> 
> 
> photo credit : http://www.ldlc.ch/fiche/PB00128067.html


Nice! is the MP7 included?


----------



## PhantomLlama

To all those who have given their lives, and to those who continue to dedicate theirs- we owe you so much. God bless you!


----------



## unimatrixzero

*ALL GAVE SOME



SOME GAVE ALL
HERE IS TO ALL OF OUR TROOPERS ON THIS MEMORIAL DAY.. THANKS..*


----------



## benben84

Anyone know why the right side panel is not available along with the window panel? I'd like to purchase both together...


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Anyone know why the right side panel is not available along with the window panel? I'd like to purchase both together...


That's not right.. They should both be sold as a set.


----------



## benben84

I emailed them so we'll see what they say. I totally agree, it's a huge change in design and wouldn't look right without the matching one.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Yea... There is No Way both styles fit together.


----------



## Slavvik

Hmm, I kept the original panel on the wiring side - I didn't really want my ugly cables being seen lol


----------



## Bluezero5

lol.

same for me.

left side panel = GLAM and I would like to show the world.

right side panel = under the carpet ***** I don't want ANYONE to know about.


----------



## benben84

The right side panel does not have a window, just the same shape as the windowed panel.

See pics here


----------



## kibs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> The right side panel does not have a window, just the same shape as the windowed panel.
> See pics here


Do you know any retailers that sell the right side panel though with the same shape as the windowed panel? They only have the left window side panel on the cm store.


----------



## PhantomLlama

I have news. With my money that came in, I have decided I am going to upgrade my graphics (again). I will be crossfiring 6950 2 GB cards =) It is cheaper than a 7950 as I can tell, plus it will let me easily keep my 3 monitor setup (when I'm back in Chicago, that is).

This was sort of brought on by the fact that my current 6950 (which is a 1 GB model) seems to be glitching. Earlier the screen split and inverted while playing BF3 and later in Windows it getting static lines across it. It was rather strange and I can't seem to figure that out... I will be hopefully placing the order tomorrow!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *The NEW CM STORM TROOPER WINDOW PANEL IS OUT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *More Picture of Cooler Master's New Window Panels that I have been honored to test. These panels look Great on this case and are worth the price that they will be asking for it. So without futher words Here is the new Panels on a completed build.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Comments on the New Case Panels.
> 
> PROS
> 
> 1. The new panels solves the problem for buyers of the case that don't have the ability to mod or do not have the desire to mod, to have a nice window option to the Cooler Master Storm Trooper.
> 
> 2. The new panels also solve a problem of more room behind the motherboard Tray. The non windowed side adds 7/8 inches of space to the very cramped one inch that was available before.
> 
> 3. The Panels are Plug and Play. Just order the panels and replace with the ones you already have. No modding needed.
> 
> CONS.
> 
> 1. In my opinion the panels change the mystique of the cases overall looks but that is an opinionated down side so I don't really consider that a bad thing. Some will like it and some will not.
> 
> 2. The window is a bit too large for my tastes but this is also opinionated.
> 
> 3. A little less ventilation for Crossfire Direct air due to no fans on side panel.
> 
> Overall. I love the new CoolerMaster Storm Trooper Window Panels. They are really nice and very high quality steel.
> *


Here is the original Test we did on the new panels.. They sent them to me for having the Club and passing the word around.. I don't have them anymore.. Sorry. I like the Old ones.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> I have news. With my money that came in, I have decided I am going to upgrade my graphics (again). I will be crossfiring 6950 2 GB cards =) It is cheaper than a 7950 as I can tell, plus it will let me easily keep my 3 monitor setup (when I'm back in Chicago, that is).
> 
> This was sort of brought on by the fact that my current 6950 (which is a 1 GB model) seems to be glitching. Earlier the screen split and inverted while playing BF3 and later in Windows it getting static lines across it. It was rather strange and I can't seem to figure that out... I will be hopefully placing the order tomorrow!


*This is a very Good Graphic card solution.. the 6950 was a great card and two of them would set the Video world on Fire... Great Idea.*


*
Crossfired*


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Here is the original Test we did on the new panels.. They sent them to me for having the Club and passing the word around.. I don't have them anymore.. Sorry. I like the Old ones.


I agree. As much as I like windows, the side panel fans are functionally sound. Taking them away ruins my airflow.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> I agree. As much as I like windows, the side panel fans are functionally sound. Taking them away ruins my airflow.


I've actually been thinking about this as I have not yet added those fans. Maybe I can get away with keeping the original sides and just adding a custom window on top of the side vent, best of both worlds.


----------



## kpforce1

Well I finally got my water cooled trooper stable








http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3540796


----------



## remorseless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3ason*
> 
> 
> Ready for paint. I'm cutting the acrylic tonight and figuring out the led backlighting soon


i want this soooo bad!


----------



## S3ason

Haha it still hasn't shipped unfortunately








Hopefully it fits well...


----------



## PhantomLlama

Bought the cards today. Then realized that the plugs for the second card are back in Chicago- DOH! Then bought a molex adapter... -_- Me and my poor planning. All toys should be here on Thursday









Edit: Make that Friday...


----------



## benben84

In my quest for new fans I happened to come across a really nice fan controller that should match this case quite well, even the softouch coating. Bitfenix Hydra Pro.


----------



## benben84

Well decided to post a picture to get in on the club, waiting on some mods before taking some really nice shots.

Eventual plans:
Mount optical drive 3/4 inch deeper into the case so the cover can go back on for a flush look
Replace all fans with Bitfenix Spectre Pro LED (blue or red, haven't decided yet)
Add the Bitfenix Hydra Pro controller
Figure out a push/pull mounting for the H100 to maximize effectiveness
Individually sleeve all cables
Mount SSD vertically on the side of the cages
Add lighting under the top cover
If I go with blue led's, replace the stock control panel led's with blue
Add custom window to stock side panel
Have custom aluminium feet made that are taller for better airflow underneath case

QUESTION:
I bought all my internals for a planned blue theme but now seeing this case in person the red is very sinister. I an thinking of going with a "Dark side of the Force" theme now with red and maybe even not having a window to view internals. *Should I stick with original blue theme or go with red?*


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Well decided to post a picture to get in on the club, waiting on some mods before taking some really nice shots.
> Eventual plans:
> Mount optical drive 3/4 inch deeper into the case so the cover can go back on for a flush look
> Replace all fans with Bitfenix Spectre Pro LED (blue or red, haven't decided yet)
> Add the Bitfenix Hydra Pro controller
> Figure out a push/pull mounting for the H100 to maximize effectiveness
> Individually sleeve all cables
> Mount SSD vertically on the side of the cages
> Add lighting under the top cover
> If I go with blue led's, replace the stock control panel led's with blue
> Add custom window to stock side panel
> Have custom aluminium feet made that are taller for better airflow underneath case
> QUESTION:
> I bought all my internals for a planned blue theme but now seeing this case in person the red is very sinister. I an thinking of going with a "Dark side of the Force" theme now with red and maybe even not having a window to view internals. *Should I stick with original blue theme or go with red?*


The blue or red thing becomes a progression. Red is definitely sinister.


----------



## Leftfield2263

Hey I got a work log thread of my mod on my Storm Trooper called "CM Storm Trooper Case Mod" check it out sometime. Ill prob mostly post stuff there. Here are some quick pics so far; love this case!! BTW, how do i join this club? haha been looking in it for a long time.


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leftfield2263*
> 
> BTW, how do i join this club? haha been looking in it for a long time.


You just post pictures of your Trooper like what you just did


----------



## ReckNball

some more work done to the Trooper .


----------



## Iamazn

A few questions before I buy the Storm Trooper:
-Storm Trooper VS HAF X, which is better?
-How does the default fan controller compare with the NZXT Sentry II? Is the Sentry II worth getting?
-I will be putting the case on a carpet floor, will the rubber "feet" at the bottom make it prone to falling?
-Is it easy to accidentally hit the power button?


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iamazn*
> 
> A few questions before I buy the Storm Trooper:
> -Storm Trooper VS HAF X, which is better?
> *I choose the Trooper over the HAF X because of better design elements and of coarse the handle! It's more personal preference then anything. Which one makes you smile more?*
> -How does the default fan controller compare with the NZXT Sentry II? Is the Sentry II worth getting?
> *Not really sure what fans you are trying to support with either but the stock fans are easily controllable with either. The Sentry II is only 10w per channel, may want to look at others that are 30w. I posted one on this page, Bitfenix also makes a touch screen one though.*
> -I will be putting the case on a carpet floor, will the rubber "feet" at the bottom make it prone to falling?
> *Definitely not, however I highly suggest placing it on a solid surface, maybe just a board for better air flow and stability.*
> -Is it easy to accidentally hit the power button?
> *You have to push it pretty far down to interrupt operation.*


----------



## Iamazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*


-How many fans can the stock fan controller control?
-If I were to buy 2 more 120mm fans to put on the side, would the fans "interrupt" any other part of the case?
-Which brand of fans should I buy (120mm)?


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leftfield2263*
> 
> Hey I got a work log thread of my mod on my Storm Trooper called "CM Storm Trooper Case Mod" check it out sometime. Ill prob mostly post stuff there. Here are some quick pics so far; love this case!! BTW, how do i join this club? haha been looking in it for a long time.


What version of that Sapphire card do you have, Dual-X or Dual-X OC?


----------



## Leftfield2263

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> What version of that Sapphire card do you have, Dual-X or Dual-X OC?


Dual-X OC...my bad


----------



## Warfare

Nice. I thought this card really matched the design of the trooper.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> Bought the cards today. Then realized that the plugs for the second card are back in Chicago- DOH! Then bought a molex adapter... -_- Me and my poor planning. All toys should be here on Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Make that Friday...


I know you already got yours, but for those that may be interested.... the Egg has some good prices on *XFX 6950 2GB cards*.


----------



## BlitzkriegFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iamazn*
> 
> A few questions before I buy the Storm Trooper:
> -Storm Trooper VS HAF X, which is better?


Once I had the "Haf-X" and I changed it for the "Storm Trooper". I prefer the aesthetics of the "Storm Trooper". The "HAF-X" has more features, but if you ask me, most of them are useless.
The only thing I miss the HAF-X is the size between the motherboard and drive bays.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iamazn*
> 
> -How does the default fan controller compare with the NZXT Sentry II? Is the Sentry II worth getting?


Well, I've not tested the NZXT Sentry, but for me, the the fan controller is just OK
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iamazn*
> 
> -I will be putting the case on a carpet floor, will the rubber "feet" at the bottom make it prone to falling?


No, it wont fall (Without HW inside it's weight is about 13kg). But I seriously recomend to put it on a table or other furniture. Or you will get a dust vacuum
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iamazn*
> 
> -Is it easy to accidentally hit the power button?


Nope.


----------



## PhantomLlama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> I know you already got yours, but for those that may be interested.... the Egg has some good prices on *XFX 6950 2GB cards*.


I went with 2 Sapphire cards off of Amazon. Sapphire seem to be the best bet for unlocking the extra shaders. If they don't unlock, oh well...they're still a solid card


----------



## Iamazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlitzkriegFC*
> 
> Once I had the "Haf-X" and I changed it for the "Storm Trooper". I prefer the aesthetics of the "Storm Trooper". The "HAF-X" has more features, but if you ask me, most of them are useless.
> The only thing I miss the HAF-X is the size between the motherboard and drive bays.
> 
> Well, I've not tested the NZXT Sentry, but for me, the the fan controller is just OK
> No, it wont fall (Without HW inside it's weight is about 13kg). But I seriously recomend to put it on a table or other furniture. Or you will get a dust vacuum
> Nope.


-Did you add any fans or did you keep the stock fans?
-How many fans can the stock controller control?


----------



## TechSilver13

A little updated picture, got my dual 670's today. been working hard to make behind the motherboard look nice and clean, I'm a freak.


----------



## PhantomLlama

Very nice, sir! I hope to have and update as well tomorrow night after I get her all put together with my new toys







I'm getting really tired of my current card failing ingame lol

*Edit*
By "nice", I mean I really like the lighting, despite not being a fan of blue. And I have to say that is CLEAN!


----------



## S3ason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> Very nice, sir! I hope to have and update as well tomorrow night after I get her all put together with my new toys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting really tired of my current card failing ingame lol


New toys? Graphics card I presume?


----------



## PhantomLlama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3ason*
> 
> New toys? Graphics card I presume?


Yesh- my crossfired 6950s







I'm rather excited to see what they can do for quality and performance...especially since I'm working on my big montage.

The only downside to this will be I can no longer blame dying on graphic lag or lockup LOL


----------



## S3ason

Very nice, I'm excited to see your montage. You've got good stuff.

MDPC-x should be coming in tomorrow. Will update with pics


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3ason*
> 
> Very nice, I'm excited to see your montage. You've got good stuff.
> MDPC-x should be coming in tomorrow. Will update with pics


Dude, what's up with the backplates? I can't drop my updated Trooper pics until I get it.


----------



## S3ason

I have no clue. I dont think he tells you when it ships and sends them in usps flat rate boxes, but does not give you a tracking number. His work is great, but his service is lacking.


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3ason*
> 
> I have no clue. I dont think he tells you when it ships and sends them in usps flat rate boxes, but does not give you a tracking number. His work is great, but his service is lacking.


I contacted him today. Told me he shipped on Wed. Cool, that means I'll see it by tomorrow.


----------



## S3ason

Oh good, maybe I was in his batch. We can only hope


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *S3ason*
> 
> New toys? Graphics card I presume?
> 
> 
> 
> Yesh- my crossfired 6950s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm rather excited to see what they can do for quality and performance...especially since I'm working on my big montage.
> 
> The only downside to this will be I can no longer blame dying on graphic lag or lockup LOL
Click to expand...

Well there is also the Killer NIC excuse... Like... "you have a killer NIC and I have lag ... I shot you last week and you finally got it.. "


----------



## Individual101

Hey guys. Im new to this forum. I've had my Storm Trooper about 3 months now and I love it and I wanna mod it bad in time for Quakecon 2012. Im seeing ALOT of badass builds on here and gotta say im impressed. I finally found someone selling the window side panel on ebay and will be getting that. But I need your guys help. The builds where you have the LED's going around the front inner part and the lines on the front and top and inside the grill in the top panel, I need help finding the LED's. Can you guys give me a link to where you got yours? ALl I can find is cold cathose which I already have. Sound activated


----------



## S3ason

Oznium.com has great strips at a good price. Not sure on wiring though. Hitlights.com is good but comes in few colors.


----------



## Individual101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyV43*
> 
> Hi Troopers,
> Can I join you're club?? here's my humble rig... =)
> 
> 
> Just sharing.....thanks....=)


Heres the setup im looking to get an idea from. Can you guys show me what ones I need to buy from the site? Im super extremely new to case modding. Im just not sure what to buy or how to install it


----------



## BlitzkriegFC

Finally, after months of waiting I get my ST Side Panel. I've made several changes to the build, the probably most notable is the 580 Sli for a new GTX680 SLI







Afraid about remove the both fans on the original side panel, I've replaced the two CM red led fans in the front for two Gentle Typhoon @ 18500 rpm. and them works perfectly, indeed the temps on the GPUs low by 1 or 2 degrees.



So I've worked to get a acceptable cable management on the front... but my uglies are really, really, really, uglies. XD


----------



## Warfare

@ S3ason.

I got my backplate today, looks great but it doesn't fit with the screws. Too thick. I need longer screws.


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Individual101*
> 
> Heres the setup im looking to get an idea from. Can you guys show me what ones I need to buy from the site? Im super extremely new to case modding. Im just not sure what to buy or how to install it


that was orginally done by me, used modelersbrand led tape
http://www.modelersbrand.com/

installing in the front is easy just tape it to the side and run the wires, as for the top it requires some cutting through the supports with a demel


----------



## justinwebb

front


----------



## Step83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Well there is also the Killer NIC excuse... Like... "you have a killer NIC and I have lag ... I shot you last week and you finally got it.. "


That image reminds me of canister shellinging choppers of the sky


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> that was orginally done by me, used modelersbrand led tape
> http://www.modelersbrand.com/
> installing in the front is easy just tape it to the side and run the wires, as for the top it requires some cutting through the supports with a demel


Wow the quality and brightness of those sure come a pretty premium


----------



## Dhruvski

Hey All!

First post on Overclock.net!!! I've read countless articles on these forums and finally having built my own gaming rig, I'm ready to be part of this awesome community. I am taking inspiration from this thread to perform some mods on my case. However, here are some pics of it at present. The Trooper is a beauty as is, and the Sabertooth helps to maintain the aesthetics at the awesome standard.



I used some velcro to fix the 200mm fan to the side! This is until I find the perfect set of 120mm fans. The configuration I have is: air pulled into case via 2x 120mm fans for H100 cooler (helping to keep CPU cooler) + 1X 120mm fan at front. Air pushed out by back exhaust 140mm + side 200mm. With the 1x 120mm in the front keeping my SSD and HDD cool. Any recommendations on quiet, high air-flow fans are welcome!



So far I have zero issues with the CM Storm Trooper and don't expect to have any. It can only get better!


----------



## PhantomLlama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> That image reminds me of canister shellinging choppers of the sky


If I may direct your attention once more to my YouTube channel... My latest video relates to that picture







Stay tuned- I've got something awesome cooking












Got my 6950s running- it's BEAUTIFUL!!! 100+ FPS on ULTRA (without MSAA deferred) on some maps. 80-90s on most maps. 60-70 on Gulf of Oman (that one seems to be a beast for the graphics)

My only complaint is that neither of the cards unlocked, but again, I knew that was a crap shoot.

Crap, I just realized it's almost 4AM.... Whoops... I'll post pictures of the rig later when I get up, but I warn you. It's not pretty anymore because I had to use the molex-PCIe adapters until I get back to Chicago in August.

Also going to have to do something for power. Since I just got this power supply a few months ago, I think I'll just get one of those GPU 5.25 units... I can't believe I'm actually running to graphics cards... lol


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> Wow the quality and brightness of those sure come a pretty premium


You do get what you pay for, I looked everywhere for led's that were double density because if you just went with normal spacing there would be hot and cold spots. Plus I go big or go home


----------



## DireLeon2010

Okay. I've gone through so much grief with this 'upgrade' that I feel that i have to follow through. Either that, or you are seeing an excellent example of the definition of insanity









Does anybody know if this site is for real and trustworthy? I ask because they have the CPU I've been obsessing over. I'm positively paranoid now, I think









http://www.govtechdepot.com/index.php


----------



## yswai1986

Hi all,

The dust filters and the bottom of the casing seems to be stucked. I couldn't pull them off. Is that normal?


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yswai1986*
> 
> Hi all,
> The dust filters and the bottom of the casing seems to be stucked. I couldn't pull them off. Is that normal?


umm no lol, you need to pull down and pull


----------



## yswai1986

Thnx justin, managed to get them out







my bad


----------



## Individual101

Thanks Justin for the advice!


----------



## Individual101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*


Hey which kind did you get? The smooth Double density of the Ultra smooth?


----------



## justinwebb

Double density smooth in red


----------



## Warfare

I upgraded about 2 months ago but no pic. Well, here it is. Ok quality.


----------



## Step83

I've got some mods to do on mine plus a case review on it for a site. Need to stop playing with my Raspberry Pi! :S


----------



## Bluezero5

Decided to mod the air flow a little.

so swapped the middle box to the top! works better that way.



here's no my comp on Idle:



and the comp on full load. the back fans will lite according to CPU load.


----------



## CudaBoy71

Well I see that CM store has the side panel with window but not the right side panel with more room.. Does anyone know when that panel will be released?


----------



## Xeby

Hello everyone. I'm fairly new but just finished building my new computer with this case. However I'm concerned because the only place I have for putting my case is under my desk, which is surrounded on three sides by something blocking it. It's not wedged in there, its got about half a foot in front and behind it and the side panel with the large mesh has nothing blocking it, so its got some airflow but I'm worried not enough. I don't want it to overheat when I do overclocking for the first time. Plus, I don't want my room to be any warmer than it already is and I fear part of the reason for it being so hot in my room is not enough cooling.

If I were to add case fans, where on the CM Storm Trooper is the best place to put them, intake or outtake, and what size? Right now I have the case configured so the fans take air in from the front, not the default side so the air goes over the HDDs goes into the case so the large mesh doesn't have anything, but there is always room other places.

To get better airflow, taking advantage of the large mesh side panel having free access and not being blocked. Should I replace any existing fans, add new ones, etc.?


----------



## S3ason

Well as far as the temperature in the room, the heat wont change no matter what you do. You could water cool and it still wont change the heat in the room. All you're doing is taking the heat the computer generates and displacing it somewhere else. Leave the door to your room open and leaver the fan on to help.

You can add fans to the bottom and side panels to help cooling, but you may not even see huge temperature differences and the noise will be noticeable.


----------



## Xeby

Ah, I get what you are saying about the room. It's not completely the computer's fault I'm sure, it is summer and a hot day but just a thought that popped into my head.

Though you are saying that if I added a couple of fans to the side panel it wouldn't help the cpu/gpu/mb temp much? I was thinking of adding two 120mm fans to the side, since the HDD fans I changed to pull from the font and right now nothing is pulling from the side but if it doesn't help too much I may not.


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3ason*
> 
> Well as far as the temperature in the room, the heat wont change no matter what you do. You could water cool and it still wont change the heat in the room. All you're doing is taking the heat the computer generates and displacing it somewhere else. Leave the door to your room open and leaver the fan on to help.
> You can add fans to the bottom and side panels to help cooling, but you may not even see huge temperature differences and the noise will be noticeable.


My favorite response from people when I tell them my computer acts like a space heater is "But you have water cooling, shouldn't it run really cool?".


----------



## S3ason

I'm not saying it wont help your temps, but if you're within acceptable temp ranges now and dont plan on huge overclocks keep it. If you plan to overclock your cpu a hefty amount, I'd get some more fans on the bottom and invest in a nice cooler. Which cooler do you use?


----------



## Xeby

Right now I have a Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo for CPU cooler. I haven't done the overclocking yet, never done it before but right now I'm getting all the basic software installed on the computer. I have an i5 3570K and GTX 670 Superclocked.

I did want to make sure I have the cooler in correctly, which direction should the fan be facing on the heatsink, I have two options. Up or down?


----------



## Individual101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gillen*
> 
> G'day all.
> Supprisingly the ELwire that i orderd only took a week to get here. Its only being held in by blutac atm, going to fix it on with black silicone when im happy with the placement. Also going to wire in the on/off switch for the LED's to the front header to switch the wire on/off)
> I dont have a tripod atm so the dark shot is a little blury as my hand shakes.


What kind of lights were used here? Where did you get them?


----------



## Individual101

Kind of answered my own question there. EL Wire. But im not understanding how it installs in a computer. Im seeing alot about inverters and power sources. Is there a way to wire it to a regualr molex cable or something?


----------



## S3ason

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=72_98&products_id=28074

This is one with a prewired inverter that uses a 4pin molex connector for power. I'm sure there are others but I'm to lazy right now


----------



## Individual101

Yea I need red though lol. But great recommendation. Im gonna look into this one


----------



## Blatsz32

Hello everyone, so I started reading this Thread a while back and I finally purchased a Trooper. I used to own a snier and due to my upgrading addiction I had to go with a larger case. Now that I have the Trooper I decided to go with a custom water loop..but here is my problem. I am not good , at cable management..and to be honest, as bad-ass as this case is I think the one thing that really drags this case down is the mess of wires from the I/O..its horrendous. I spent 2 days messing around with it and I still haven't organized it the way I want to. Also, my LEDs, the red ones, died on me the first day..they worked wehn I first turned them on and then they went kaput along with the fan control..oh well, non issue as I decided to go with a blue/gren motiff.

Anyway my question is, after installing 4 harddrives, 1 blu-ray burner, fan control, 240 and 120 rad, a mcp655 pump, where is there good placement for my danger Den RAD res? I've looked at some of the other posts and bay res seem like the way to go but ....anyway any suggestions would be great

My system looks a bit neaer than that, that was when I had a Big water 760.. Currently I have the res zip tied on the HDD cage. Oh sorry, can the res be laid on its side? Do you all think thats a good idea?http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_318_950&products_id=26018


----------



## Step83

You guys have all probably done it already but re the person worried about temps, take the roof dust filter out if the fans are set to exhaust, I have and the internal temps dropped about 2c


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> Hello everyone, so I started reading this Thread a while back and I finally purchased a Trooper. I used to own a snier and due to my upgrading addiction I had to go with a larger case. Now that I have the Trooper I decided to go with a custom water loop..but here is my problem. I am not good , at cable management..and to be honest, as bad-ass as this case is I think the one thing that really drags this case down is the mess of wires from the I/O..its horrendous. I spent 2 days messing around with it and I still haven't organized it the way I want to. Also, my LEDs, the red ones, died on me the first day..they worked wehn I first turned them on and then they went kaput along with the fan control..oh well, non issue as I decided to go with a blue/gren motiff.
> 
> Anyway my question is, after installing 4 harddrives, 1 blu-ray burner, fan control, 240 and 120 rad, a mcp655 pump, where is there good placement for my danger Den RAD res? I've looked at some of the other posts and bay res seem like the way to go but ....anyway any suggestions would be great
> 
> My system looks a bit neaer than that, that was when I had a Big water 760.. Currently I have the res zip tied on the HDD cage. Oh sorry, can the res be laid on its side? Do you all think thats a good idea?http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_318_950&products_id=26018




I am thinking that Horizontal would not be a good position. I would suggest Vertical Gravity Fed Set up.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> You guys have all probably done it already but re the person worried about temps, take the roof dust filter out if the fans are set to exhaust, I have and the internal temps dropped about 2c




I took all my filters out.. I just use my compressor to blow it out every six months.


----------



## unimatrixzero

*CM Storm Trigger*

*Deliver an endless hail of destruction with the ability to press up to 6 keys
simultaneously and utilize five programmable macro keys with profile management,
scripting, and button reassignment. Significantly reduce setup times by storing profiles
and key assignments with 64KB of onboard memory. Multi-media control keys and disabling
the windows key means gaming without skipping a beat.

High-grade Cherry MX switches* and a durable construction provide for consistently great experience.
Step up your game by picking up this devastating combo of carnage.*


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> 
> 
> *CM Storm Trigger*
> *Deliver an endless hail of destruction with the ability to press up to 6 keys
> simultaneously and utilize five programmable macro keys with profile management,
> scripting, and button reassignment. Significantly reduce setup times by storing profiles
> and key assignments with 64KB of onboard memory. Multi-media control keys and disabling
> the windows key means gaming without skipping a beat.
> High-grade Cherry MX switches* and a durable construction provide for consistently great experience.
> Step up your game by picking up this devastating combo of carnage.*


Sweet!
http://www.cmstore.eu/cm-storm/keyboards/trigger-gaming-keyboard/
http://www.cmstore.eu/cm-storm/mice/inferno-gaming-mouse/
http://www.cmstore.eu/cm-storm/mouse-pad/speed-rx-mouse-pad/


----------



## yutzybrian

Yup I noticed a few days ago it finally released on Newegg. Gonna be ordering it as soon as funds are in place


----------



## CM MR HAF

Hi Guys,

Thanks for all the support for Trooper, you guys are making the most of the innovative chassis. A few PMed me asking about Stryker, and when it would be available. Here are some information:

SGC-5000W-KWN1
- Available in June end (around the 19th) from Newegg, or the CM Store
- Limited edition, only a few made for USA

Specification changes
- Glossy white/black paint
- New windowed side panels with increased cable management
- White LED fans, white fan blades
- Removed E-SATA port

Since it's limited edition the MSRP is exactly the same as Trooper $149.99.


----------



## Vlodaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> Thanks for all the support for Trooper, you guys are making the most of the innovative chassis. A few PMed me asking about Stryker, and when it would be available. Here are some information:
> SGC-5000W-KWN1
> - Available in June end (around the 19th) from Newegg, or the CM Store
> - Limited edition, only a few made for USA
> Specification changes
> - Glossy white/black paint
> - New windowed side panels with increased cable management
> - White LED fans, white fan blades
> - Removed E-SATA port
> Since it's limited edition the MSRP is exactly the same as Trooper $149.99.


Will it be available in the Netherlands (or Europe in general) as well? Possibly from cmstore.eu? It looks amazing and I'd love to buy one.


----------



## CM MR HAF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlodaf*
> 
> Will it be available in the Netherlands (or Europe in general) as well? Possibly from cmstore.eu? It looks amazing and I'd love to buy one.


We believe it will but it depends on your distributor. You could call them up and ask as our information is only for the USA.


----------



## Vlodaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> We believe it will but it depends on your distributor. You could call them up and ask as our information is only for the USA.


Ok, thank you, I hope it will. Because it is such a hassle getting it shipped from the US to Europe...


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks for all the support for Trooper, you guys are making the most of the innovative chassis. A few PMed me asking about Stryker, and when it would be available. Here are some information:
> 
> SGC-5000W-KWN1
> - Available in June end (around the 19th) from Newegg, or the CM Store
> - Limited edition, only a few made for USA
> 
> Specification changes
> - Glossy white/black paint
> - New windowed side panels with increased cable management
> - White LED fans, white fan blades
> - Removed E-SATA port
> 
> Since it's limited edition the MSRP is exactly the same as Trooper $149.99.


Thanks for letting us in on the NEWS.. Great NEWS it is.. There has been so much excitement over this I can't begin to discribe it.. Thank you again.. CM is AWESOME....

*No more E Sata.. That's different but with the X-DOCK... An E Sata is kind of Redundant..*


----------



## CriticalCookie

Could you give me the link to the site where got the side panel?


----------



## H969

This is where
http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cm-storm-trooper-left-side-windowed-panel/


----------



## H969

If your looking for a good price on some CM Fans check these out











Specifications

Fan Dimension (W / H / D)

120 x 120 x 25 mm

Fan Speed
800 - 1800RPM

Fan Airflow
69.69 CFM

Bearing Type
Long life sleeve

Fan Life Expectancy
40,000hrs
Fan Noise Level (dB-A)
17 - 21dBA
Connector
4-pin

Voltage
12
http://www.cmstore-usa.com/parts/?sort=featured&page=6


----------



## CudaBoy71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969*
> 
> This is where
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cm-storm-trooper-left-side-windowed-panel/


I have been watching and wiating for them to come in stock...I am gonna lose me mind..lol


----------



## MacKCz

I picked up 2 120mm Corsair Air Series fans, I was thinking of mounting them and the front and putting the red led fans at the bottom of the case how do you all think that would look?


----------



## Blatsz32

do you guys think this would fir on our Troopers?http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-x-psu-cover/

Anyone thought about building a hinge for our sides? Just wondering..if anyone has, please post pics and items used. I''d reallly like to do something like the CosmosII.


----------



## Mraaz

Someties I wish I've never bought that fx-8120 and just went for a slightly more expensive intel chip... my cpu is worth like 0 instead of the 220 I bought it for... and Intel also has better performance. So for my next build I go for intel and a blue theme instead of AMD and red


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mraaz*
> 
> Someties I wish I've never bought that fx-8120 and just went for a slightly more expensive intel chip... my cpu is worth like 0 instead of the 220 I bought it for... and Intel also has better performance. So for my next build I go for intel and a blue theme instead of AMD and red


What are you running with that 8120? Specs? Never mind, checked out your gallery. Asrock 990FX Extreme3 only has 4+1 phase just like my 970 Extreme3. Makes for a terrible overclocking experience even under water. Can't hold a high stable overclock over like 3.8. That's why I'm going to get a better board.
The board is holding you back.

I have one too(FX 8120) and it makes me feel like I spent too much on my Intel(i7 3820).


----------



## Mraaz

amd fx-8120 -> 4.4 ghz (watercooled)
Asrock extreme 3
8gb corsair vengeance 1600 mhz
XFX 7870 2gb
120gb ocz agility3
850 watt xfx psu


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mraaz*
> 
> amd fx-8120 -> 4.4 ghz (watercooled)
> Asrock extreme 3
> 8gb corsair vengeance 1600 mhz
> XFX 7870 2gb
> 120gb ocz agility3
> 850 watt xfx psu


Yep, I saw it. The board is holding us back Trooper. I'm going to get something higher end soon. I'm thinking Asrock Professional, Gigabyte ud3, or the Sabertooth. Gigabyte board is cheapest and highly thought of. May end up being my choice.


----------



## Mraaz

Ah well :







What would you suggest for a diffrent board?


----------



## unimatrixzero

*AMD FX 8150 with a ASUS V CROSSHAIR FORMULA Revision 1402*



My PICKS....

1.

2.

3.

At least the Gigabyte board doesn't look like a baby blue toy... The black really looks good.


----------



## Warfare

Asrock 990FX Professional or the Asus Sabertooth. I like them both. I'm really trying to stay around $175USD +/- $10.


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> 
> *AMD FX 8150 with a ASUS V CROSSHAIR FORMULA Revision 1402*


Wow. Is that yours?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> do you guys think this would fir on our Troopers?http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-x-psu-cover/
> 
> Anyone thought about building a hinge for our sides? Just wondering..if anyone has, please post pics and items used. I''d reallly like to do something like the CosmosII.


Yes.. The internal dimentions of the HAF X and the Trooper are about the same ... For 3 dollars.. I would definitely try it.. By the way.. They got that Idea from us.. LOL



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> 
> *AMD FX 8150 with a ASUS V CROSSHAIR FORMULA Revision 1402*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Is that yours?
Click to expand...

No ... This is from Theoverclockers.com..


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> No ... This is from Theoverclockers.com..


Ok. I thought you had some mad scientist overclocking going on in the Trooper. I realized you were responding to an earlier post about 990FX boards.


----------



## unimatrixzero

I personally have a AsROCK 870.. The Very first Motherboard for the Bulldozer and i love it but I think that this one is the ASUS CROSSHAIR with a different name..

ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX Professional AM3+ AMD 990FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard


----------



## PhantomLlama

Hey guys. Bit of an update. I'm moved up to St. Paul, Minn now and am fighting with my 6950s. I keep getting the BSOD on startup. Just switched out the crossfire cable, so hopefully that will fix it. Also checking the drivers. Blah, nothing is ever simple...


----------



## indyrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> 
> *AMD FX 8150 with a ASUS V CROSSHAIR FORMULA Revision 1402*
> 
> My PICKS....
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> At least the Gigabyte board doesn't look like a baby blue toy... The black really looks good.


Well crap now I need to update my bios when I get home. And the Crosshair V Formula is a wonderful board I have hit north bridge limitations while overclocking with a Phenom 2 x4 975 but that was at around 4.2 under water and then only in games like SWTOR.


----------



## Mraaz

Well I really like that sabertooth look, if it was armor plated like the intel boards....


----------



## ozzman0830

Quote:


> Yes.. The internal dimentions of the HAF X and the Trooper are about the same ... For 3 dollars.. I would definitely try it.. By the way.. They got that Idea from us.. LOL


Actually _two_ of the PSU covers fit in our case side by side. All it requires is to cut a bit of the tab off (where it hits on the PCI slots) on the cover over the PSU. All you need to do is drill and tap the holes to hold them on!


----------



## MacKCz

Well I have gotten this done so far, its not a lot yet. I'm currently in the moving process and I'm waiting until after I move to get the rest of the parts (motherboard, GPU, CPU, etc).


----------



## ozzman0830

Time to join the Club!!!







As you can see above... the two PSU covers fit rather nicely. This completely eliminates the need for a modular PSU. Not too bad for $16 shipped from the CMStore!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzman0830*
> 
> Time to join the Club!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see above... the two PSU covers fit rather nicely. This completely eliminates the need for a modular PSU. Not too bad for $16 shipped from the CMStore!


Welcome to the Club.. Nice to have you aboard.. fill out the Survey on Page one...


----------



## GoodInk

New Storm family members in coming!

Scout 2, Raider (China only), K350, and K380


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> New Storm family members in coming!
> Scout 2, Raider (China only), K350, and K380


I need that Scout 2 for my FX rig. I'd be happy to test it for you.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> New Storm family members in coming!
> Scout 2, Raider (China only), K350, and K380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need that Scout 2 for my FX rig. I'd be happy to test it for you.
Click to expand...

They're not mine, this was posted on Cooler Master's Facebook page

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151141045530817&set=a.118558300816.106823.111057690816&type=1&theater


----------



## HCore

Link below to some pics from Computex 2012 showing some of CM's amazing new products. Good Shtuff.
















Computex 2012 LINK


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> They're not mine, this was posted on Cooler Master's Facebook page
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151141045530817&set=a.118558300816.106823.111057690816&type=1&theater


Well, tell them that i want it.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HCore*
> 
> Link below to some pics from Computex 2012 showing some of CM's amazing new products. Good Shtuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Computex 2012 LINK


Killer link









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> They're not mine, this was posted on Cooler Master's Facebook page
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151141045530817&set=a.118558300816.106823.111057690816&type=1&theater
> 
> 
> 
> Well, tell them that i want it.
Click to expand...

If I tell them that anyone wants one, it will be me


----------



## Blatsz32

As you can see above... the two PSU covers fit rather nicely. This completely eliminates the need for a modular PSU. Not too bad for $16 shipped from the CMStore!







[/quote]

ok, thats badass..I'm sold I'll have to pick up a pair! Looks so clean!. Oh hey Ozz, is the the Z77 saber? If so Check out our club, if yuou haven't already. Show that beast off!


----------



## S3ason

Does anyone know if white paper laid behind acrylic will make a nice diffuser? Got my psu cover in and am trying to work out the lighting behind it.


----------



## ozzman0830

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> ok, thats badass..I'm sold I'll have to pick up a pair! Looks so clean!. Oh hey Ozz, is the the Z77 saber? If so Check out our club, if yuou haven't already. Show that beast off!


Yup, that's the Z77 Saber... I'll have to snap some pics off and post them! I have the club bookmarked!


----------



## Bullionu

Time to join also









My current build:


and things I`m cona add:


----------



## GoodInk

Stryker side panels as in the the non window side.




Skip to 4:30 to see the other side.


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Stryker side panels as in the the non window side.
> 
> 
> 
> Skip to 4:30 to see the other side.


Hilarious.......


----------



## Blatsz32

My Trooper


----------



## DefendtheWeak

Can you put a link of where you bought that? I've been looking everywhere for it and I'm having no luck finding it.


----------



## J0my

Kind of odd, here in Australia they actually sell the trooper as the windowed version http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=25_31&products_id=19722
I tried searching newegg to see if yanks get em, seems like not :/ I just bought my trooper case today the windowed version (from another site that had em in stock







) shall post in here when i get it done, I have drawn alot of my plans on what to do with it from here







(Im hoping the image is wrong and the right side also has the mirrored blank version of the windowed side*yes it does come with both sides the new way http://www.cmstorm.com/files/CM_Storm_Trooper_with_transparent_side_window-0214.pdf)


----------



## ozzman0830

Link to the PSU covers:

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-x-psu-cover/

Happy modding!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3ason*
> 
> Does anyone know if white paper laid behind acrylic will make a nice diffuser? Got my psu cover in and am trying to work out the lighting behind it.


I would say that HIGH GLOSS PHOTO PAPER would be the best for this Application.. It is shiny and reflective.. Perfect for emitting White light Red, Blues or Purples too.


----------



## justinwebb

what is a good 140mm fan that has similar airflow like the sickle flow fans and have red LED's?


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Computex Taipei 2012*


----------



## Blatsz32

Does anyone know a way to lvl out a saggy gpu. if you look on the pictures I posted the backend of my 2 gpus a sagging. Some cases have a bracket, this case as awsome as it is has the ability to do a modification to rectify that but I wouldn't know where to start..suggestions? there are more pictures on page 333. I think the last one shows my isue the best


----------



## J0my

you could use the cables you have there for the power for the GPU to hide a bar to push up on the GPU to hold it up, just would take a slight shift in the cablework and it would be hidden from view


----------



## DefendtheWeak

Hey everyone, I've been looking at this thread for about two months now because I can't stop looking at all the amazing computer mods and coolers you guys do to your cases. This thread is what made me want a CM Storm Trooper so much, hell I made an account just to post something on this thread, I know this thread is to talk about the case but I wondering if you guys could give me an opinion on the parts im buying to build my first beast. All these parts listed are what I'm going to buy first, I do plan on upgrading shortly after.

Case: CM Storm Trooper of coarse









Motherboard: AsRock Extreme6
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157295

PCU: Intel i5 3570k Ivy Bridge
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116504

GPU: Evga Superclocked GeForce GTX 570 HD
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130620

PSU: Corsair Enthusiast Series TX750
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139021

SSD: Crucial M4 128GB
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148448

Hard Drive: Seagate Barracuda 1TB
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148840

RAM: G.SKILL Sniper Series 8GB
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231460

OS: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit OEM
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116986

Let me know what you guys think, Thank you.


----------



## J0my

@defendtheweak looks like a very respectable pc, reserved but powerful, one thing to keep in mind is what are you going to do for cpu cooling as that cpu can get a decent overclock on it if you so wish, as from what i have seen that motherboard is really good for overclocking. You have also left it pretty well set for further expansion ie 2 more sticks of ram later, another 570 if the prices come down more for sli omf. The only thing i could potentially niggle with is the ram, as the general consensus seems to be that most ram over 1600mhz has little beneifit, so perhaps a 1600 with a tighter 9-9-9-24 or even 8-8-8-24 timings could beneifit u more. (dont take what I say as gospel just an objective opinion







).

potential alts (various brands, other colours ofc are available)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231314
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233180
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226219


----------



## DefendtheWeak

Thanks for the reply J0my

The G.Skill and Corsair RAM that you put the link up for we're actually the first two I looked at but when I go to the memory support list for the Z77 mobo, it's not on there. Idk why these two wouldn't be supported, they are good memory. I do plan on SLI, but after posting my build on this thread I found a different GPU. It has a lot better cooling, what do you think?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127608

Thanks


----------



## J0my

herrew, I did a quick perusing of gfx cards on that 560ti and from what i can tell even reference 1.3gb 570's seem to outperform it (subjective i guess) in my new build i am going to stick with my msi 570 twin frozrII as I am going to wait till the 7XX series cards. Where as in your case it may or may not be worth just getting a 670 and be done with it (as they perform even with mild overclocks extremely close to a 680 for $100 less). Up to you, With the ram im no expert but they should potentially still work just as fine on that board altho i did find this for u in the supported ram documentation for that board http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231461

and just for reference the first gskill ram i linked is here http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=239 saying z77 support so by all rights it really should work no problems. I was perusing other forums of people who were using ^ ram in even the asrock extreme 4 even tho its not on its support list either and there are no problems, the older ram should be supported just fine, (enable the xmp







)


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> 
> Does anyone know a way to lvl out a saggy gpu. if you look on the pictures I posted the backend of my 2 gpus a sagging. Some cases have a bracket, this case as awsome as it is has the ability to do a modification to rectify that but I wouldn't know w
> here to start..suggestions? there are more pictures on page 333. I think the last one shows my isue the best


*
*



I would use some very strong double sided tape at the top.



Apply the tape over the top of the cards, Out of sight, Make sure that the cards are in the position you want them in.

Then put a stiff piece of wood Plastic or metal. small but stiff on top of the tape and Gently Wrap one end of the Tape around the stiff Materal..


DONE....


----------



## SortOfGrim

Hi Troopers!

how do you guys have your radiator fans grouped? 2 fans grouped to 1 4-pin or 4 fans grouped to 1 4-pin? And what would be better?

Cheers!


----------



## PhantomLlama

In case anybody wonders where I am...I am on a silent retreat until next Saturday. So...if my next post is absolute gibberish...that's why...

Peace, Troopers!


----------



## S3ason

I'm ditching my sabertooth and I've just ordered a evga z77 ftw to replace. Can't friggin wait. It matches my color theme and supports quad sli







. Lemme now if anyone's interested in the sabertooth


----------



## PhantomLlama

Broke my silence...

Season, I'll take it...for free







lol


----------



## S3ason

Send me a raystorm kit and you've got a deal


----------



## PhantomLlama

Does a storm of prayers trump that? Lol

Answer carefully


----------



## S3ason

I have no idea what price to ask for the Sabertooth







only a month old and not even a nick anywhere.


----------



## unimatrixzero

*I would say 199. including shipping in the same country. + Shipping out of Country.



This is for Z-77 Sabretooth.*


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> In case anybody wonders where I am...I am on a silent retreat until next Saturday. So...if my next post is absolute gibberish...that's why...
> 
> Peace, Troopers!




*Happy Holiday... Hope you have a great Time.*


----------



## benben84

Finally got my pics in higher resolution to share my Trooper. Everything is completely stock for now. Planning some Bitfenix Spectre Pro fans for front, side, and rear in either blue or red, haven't decided yet. I plan on getting triple monitors instead of one 27" soon so I guess that will decide the color depending on the led on the monitors.


----------



## J0my

@benben84 looks really nice and clean, you could always get a hi res 27" or 30" instead of 3 monitors, u wouldnt have to put up with the annoying bezels while u play games


----------



## TonyV43

@BenBen, Very Nice & Clean Set up Bro!!!!


----------



## TonyV43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Finally got my pics in higher resolution to share my Trooper. Everything is completely stock for now. Planning some Bitfenix Spectre Pro fans for front, side, and rear in either blue or red, haven't decided yet. I plan on getting triple monitors instead of one 27" soon so I guess that will decide the color depending on the led on the monitors.










Like the cable management.. for better airflow..


----------



## ReckNball

work log for the Plum Crazy Trooper check it out .
http://www.overclock.net/t/1268512/plum-crazy-trooper


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J0my*
> 
> @benben84 looks really nice and clean, you could always get a hi res 27" or 30" instead of 3 monitors, u wouldnt have to put up with the annoying bezels while u play games


Thanks! Yeah I'm still not decided yet on what to do, maybe I'll just get a second matching Asus and be done with it. Dual monitors is really all I need...


----------



## J0my

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReckNball*
> 
> work log for the Plum Crazy Trooper check it out .
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1268512/plum-crazy-trooper


damn u scary


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzman0830*
> 
> Time to join the Club!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see above... the two PSU covers fit rather nicely. This completely eliminates the need for a modular PSU. Not too bad for $16 shipped from the CMStore!


Nice work!!







Great looking case, welcome


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullionu*
> 
> Time to join also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current build:
> 
> 
> and things I`m cona add:


Very Nice !!








Keep us updated with pic's please


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> My Trooper


Love the Green and blue contrast!!








Nice work with the H2o setup


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Finally got my pics in higher resolution to share my Trooper. Everything is completely stock for now. Planning some Bitfenix Spectre Pro fans for front, side, and rear in either blue or red, haven't decided yet. I plan on getting triple monitors instead of one 27" soon so I guess that will decide the color depending on the led on the monitors.


Very very Nice clean build....thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## haritos14

new mods vga ASUS HD7950-DC2T-3GD5 and psu cover carbon


----------



## Leftfield2263

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haritos14*
> 
> new mods vga ASUS HD7950-DC2T-3GD5 and psu cover carbon


Very nice. I'm planning to build a psu's cover myself and cover it in carbon fibre vinyl.


----------



## haritos14

Buy it from here
http://www.ebay.com/itm/200600683459?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## kpforce1

The EVGA GTX 480's are on sale again.... $209 from the egg and $219 from tiger.


----------



## ozzman0830

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haritos14*
> 
> new mods vga ASUS HD7950-DC2T-3GD5 and psu cover carbon


Nice PSU cover. Where did you get the CMStorm decals??? I have been unable to find any and am very interested in acquiring some!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzman0830*
> 
> Nice PSU cover. Where did you get the CMStorm decals??? I have been unable to find any and am very interested in acquiring some!










indeed!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haritos14*
> 
> Buy it from here
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/200600683459?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Is it 3M Di-Noc or a different brand? If isn't 3M how does it compare?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ozzman0830*
> 
> Nice PSU cover. Where did you get the CMStorm decals??? I have been unable to find any and am very interested in acquiring some!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indeed!
Click to expand...

I would like to know too


----------



## J0my

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haritos14*
> 
> new mods vga ASUS HD7950-DC2T-3GD5 and psu cover carbon
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Man im tempted to ask If you would sell me one of them! Not even kidding lol name your price!


----------



## PhantomLlama

Can't take the silence anymore! GAAAAAAAAAH!

Nice builds! When I get back from retreat ill post an update- I have one of those 5.25 bay graphics psus coming so that will take a load off my main psu (only a 700 running Xfired 6950s). When I left I had gotten BSOD issue straightened out (switched the cards in the bays- both seem to run fine stand-alone)but sometimes the thing had to be turned off and turned back on to get the displays to come up. Strange....but once running, it was fine.

I am really glad I kept my old 6950.... In working with one of them...I accidentally stuck my finger in one of the fans and broke off two of the blades







to temporarily fix it until I'm back home in July), I broke off the two opposite blades. Sure it runs a bit hotter, but well in tolerable range. Anyone have suggestions for the boot issue?


----------



## Killer7

Get ready to add another person to that list! Just spent my graduation money on a Trooper, 8120, H80, Crosshair V and 32 GB of memory. Should be great for virtualization and some gaming, and look nice while it does it!


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haritos14*


Man those ASUS cards look amazing in these cases! Almost wish I'd have gone with one but I dont think I'm doing a window so it probably doesn't matter...haha Nice carbon as well.


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Beware of Cheap 3D Di NOC. There is only one DI NOC.. I like to buy mine here.. They are Great.. And very affordable.*

DO NOT BUY the Cheap stuff on Ebay is not Real.. Demand only 3 M Di Noc !!!!.. The rest cannot be stretched or worked into corners or depression and leaves bubbles really bad...


















This is one of the Best HOW TO's that I have seen.. Not alot of talk.. Just watch and learn.

I buy My Di NOC here.. Its great and fast delivery.


----------



## unimatrixzero

FOR CUSTOM VINYL STICKERS AND EMBLEMS....


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> FOR CUSTOM VINYL STICKERS AND EMBLEMS....


thx. But I'll do it myself and save some transport bucks. It can't be that difficult..I hope









and print to sticker print paper! Results soon..


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> thx. But I'll do it myself and save some transport bucks. It can't be that difficult..I hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and print to sticker print paper! Results soon..


I would agree with doing this +1


----------



## SortOfGrim

2nd monitor arrived. Once I collect my paycheck or rob the bank, I'll get number 3 and a monitor arm mount/stand.

blurred pic brought to you by Sony Ericsson


----------



## Doomas




----------



## unimatrixzero

Capacitor Clinic


----------



## SortOfGrim

A must have! And the keyboard too


----------



## benben84

Anyone attempt to change out the red leds in the I/O panel to a different color? I decided on going with blue led fans so in order to have matching colors I need to do this. I'm definitely not new to changing out capacitors on free monitors to fix them but I haven't changed out led's yet. Anyone experienced with this?


----------



## yutzybrian

LEDs are easy to replace if you are good at pcb soldering. Doesn't sound like it would be a problem for you. Just make sure the LEDs you get match the spec of the ones factory installed (multimeter is your friend)


----------



## unimatrixzero

Changing the LEDs on the control panel should be simple. They are surface Mounted and so easy to solder and de Solder.. Finding the Correct LED's might be the hard part..
But I have never tried to look for any.. Good Luck with it.. Can't wait to see the blue Scout. Positive and Negitive are Marked on the Board for you already.


----------



## benben84

Yeah looks like I'm going to have to brush up my soldering skills a bit. At least the pcb is fairly cheap if I destroy it. it'll be a few weeks before I'm ready to do this but I'll update when it's in progress.


----------



## jay2nice000

Does any one know if this fan and heatsink will clear in cm storm case?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106186&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&PageSize=10&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&IsFeedbackTab=true#scrollFullInfo


----------



## TechSilver13

I am pretty sure it will. Its not any bigger than other coolers I've seen in this case. I recommend an h100. I have great results with it Ans it looks nice and clean.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SortOfGrim




----------



## rishmace

Guys, does anyone know where i could buy the side panels like this one http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-club/950#post_16312993 ?
Could I get both side panels?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> Does any one know if this fan and heatsink will clear in cm storm case?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106186&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&PageSize=10&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&IsFeedbackTab=true#scrollFullInfo


Yes.. the Cooler is 5 and a half inches tall.. That leaves you 2 .5 inches clearance for the cooler.. Go for it.. Its safe.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*


Very Very Nice SortOfGrim.


----------



## rishmace

unimatrixzero do you know where I could buy the windowed side panel i live in the uk?


----------



## rishmace

Guys what LED colour will look noice with the Stryker?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Very Very Nice SortOfGrim.


thx bro
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rishmace*
> 
> unimatrixzero do you know where I could buy the windowed side panel i live in the uk?


Doesn't CM Store Europe ship to the UK? *edit* Indeed sold out, sorry I didn't check that..
http://www.cmstore.eu/trooper/


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rishmace*
> 
> Guys what LED colour will look noice with the Stryker?


Any! That case is sexy no matter the led color. I've always been a fan of green with white cases though.


----------



## rishmace

The store has been sold out for a while now







, but its ok now i've decided on buying the Stryker. Anyone know when it will be available to pre order in somewhere like amazon? Also Does anyone have pics with a white case with green LEDs?


----------



## rishmace

Anyone know any good green LEDs in 30cm and 60cm or 500mm?


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rishmace*
> 
> The store has been sold out for a while now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but its ok now i've decided on buying the Stryker. Anyone know when it will be available to pre order in somewhere like amazon? Also Does anyone have pics with a white case with green LEDs?


Obviously no troopers yet but here's one, not a very good picture though:
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d178/Scrub206/IMG_2128.jpg


----------



## SortOfGrim

What do you guys suggest for the third monitor?
Either get a DisplayPort to Active DVI Dongle

or just a DisplayPort to DVI cable


My Question is about quality, performance, possible issues etc

thx in advance


----------



## J0my

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rishmace*
> 
> The store has been sold out for a while now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but its ok now i've decided on buying the Stryker. Anyone know when it will be available to pre order in somewhere like amazon? Also Does anyone have pics with a white case with green LEDs?


It gets offically released on the 19th of this month, also In Australia you can buy the case as the windowed version with the other side windowed shaped (just no window)


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rishmace*
> 
> The store has been sold out for a while now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but its ok now i've decided on buying the Stryker. Anyone know when it will be available to pre order in somewhere like amazon? Also Does anyone have pics with a white case with green LEDs?


The NDA is lifted on the 16th so more info will be out soon.


----------



## Glouffer

Thinking about upgrading to either the Trooper or the Stryker from my Corsair 650D (Simply got tired of the looks, the non matching colors, the very bad air-cooling layout)

- Only thing there is, is that after seeing these dimensions (if true) it will not fit me room

http://i.imgur.com/EKFee.jpg

Can this really be true 71,15 cm tall, and 71,15 cm in debts?

Thanks


----------



## yutzybrian

Just measured mine and it's closer to 24" deep by 24" tall. This excludes any cables sticking out the back


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> Just measured mine and it's closer to 24" deep by 24" tall. This excludes any cables sticking out the back


Yep, I just confirmed this as well.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> Just measured mine and it's closer to 28" deep by 28" tall. This excludes any cables sticking out the back


I used the same thinking.. Cables and Feet on the floor.. Not just the box.. you will need 28 by 28 inches.


----------



## PhantomLlama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> What do you guys suggest for the third monitor?
> Either get a DisplayPort to Active DVI Dongle
> 
> or just a DisplayPort to DVI cable
> 
> My Question is about quality, performance, possible issues etc
> thx in advance


You need an active display port adapter if your going that route. Otherwise, the computer only can recognize two monitors at a time. Its what I did with my third monitor (I miss having my three- only using one until I move back to seminary in august). Here's what I bought through newegg. Works great:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814999030


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> You need an active display port adapter if your going that route. Otherwise, the computer only can recognize two monitors at a time. Its what I did with my third monitor (I miss having my three- only using one until I move back to seminary in august). Here's what I bought through newegg. Works great:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814999030


thx bro!


----------



## kpforce1

Have any of you played Max Payne 3 yet?? I just installed it last night.... holy crap! It took forever to install! 35 Gb and 4 DVD's!!?!? I can play it maxed out @ 1080P (except for MSAA @ 4x not 8x). I'm suprised that my q9550 and sli 480's will do it


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Have any of you played Max Payne 3 yet?? I just installed it last night.... holy crap! It took forever to install! 35 Gb and 4 DVD's!!?!? I can play it maxed out @ 1080P (except for MSAA @ 4x not 8x). I'm suprised that my q9550 and sli 480's will do it


35GBs ***!


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> 35GBs ***!


lol... yeah.... kind of reminded me of loading the CD version of Far Cry back when it came out... or gears of war on XP.... except much worse lol. I thought 20gb was big for a game. This has to be the largest game I have ever seen. Maybe the largest one around period. Hows that for some game e-peen lol


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Have any of you played Max Payne 3 yet?? I just installed it last night.... holy crap! It took forever to install! 35 Gb and 4 DVD's!!?!? I can play it maxed out @ 1080P (except for MSAA @ 4x not 8x). I'm suprised that my q9550 and sli 480's will do it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> 35GBs ***!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> lol... yeah.... kind of reminded me of loading the CD version of Far Cry back when it came out... or gears of war on XP.... except much worse lol. I thought 20gb was big for a game. This has to be the largest game I have ever seen. Maybe the largest one around period. Hows that for some game e-peen lol


28.5Gb at steam, took 2 days of downloading and a hellofa long time to 'initialize'! But it plays very good!


----------



## S3ason

My EVGA Z77 FTW got installed last night. Damn thing was a pain in the ass, but it's great now that it's in. Since it's an EATX board, it overlaps the grommets and with the 90 degree 24pin connector, its nearly impossible to get the connector in. Will post pics later with everything installed.


----------



## Thestigx

Hey Guys









I am gonna move from my phantom 410 to this case (in white), is there anything I should know(tips, tricks etc.)before going into it







?

Thanks


----------



## Leftfield2263

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Have any of you played Max Payne 3 yet?? I just installed it last night.... holy crap! It took forever to install! 35 Gb and 4 DVD's!!?!? I can play it maxed out @ 1080P (except for MSAA @ 4x not 8x). I'm suprised that my q9550 and sli 480's will do it


An overclocked Q9550 is no pushover, even now. You can thank Intel for that (Penryn/Yorkfield are beasts)


----------



## GoodInk

Stryker count down
http://coolermaster-usa.com/templates/swf/stryker.swf


----------



## Raiden73

anyone knows how to remove the trooper front panel i cant remove mine i already unscrew the two screws at the top if you can provide pictures plss thank you guys:thumb:


----------



## Awful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Stryker count down
> http://coolermaster-usa.com/templates/swf/stryker.swf


Is their any guess at the price of the stryker on release?


----------



## HCore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awful*
> 
> Is their any guess at the price of the stryker on release?


I believe the CM Rep a few pages back stated it was gonna be the same price as the Trooper.


----------



## Awful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HCore*
> 
> I believe the CM Rep a few pages back stated it was gonna be the same price as the Trooper.


Any idea where that post is? I would like to confirm before I order the black one tonight 









Aha, http://www.futurelooks.com/ces-2012-cooler-master-shows-off-new-psus-coolers-cases-and-cm-storm-peripherals-video/

says it'll be 10 bucks more. I wonder "when" we'll be able to buy it. I hate waiting for anything.

Found this too just in case anyone missed it before V
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> Thanks for all the support for Trooper, you guys are making the most of the innovative chassis. A few PMed me asking about Stryker, and when it would be available. Here are some information:
> SGC-5000W-KWN1
> - Available in June end (around the 19th) from Newegg, or the CM Store
> - Limited edition, only a few made for USA
> Specification changes
> - Glossy white/black paint
> - New windowed side panels with increased cable management
> - White LED fans, white fan blades
> - Removed E-SATA port
> Since it's limited edition the MSRP is exactly the same as Trooper $149.99.


----------



## TonyV43

Sharing my build....









Added some goodies...


----------



## rishmace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyV43*
> 
> Sharing my build....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added some goodies...


How is your case soo bright? What light did you use and how much I wanna do the same but with green.


----------



## yutzybrian

I think there is a bit of a bloom effect from the camera, but he used LED strips


----------



## Step83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> I think there is a bit of a bloom effect from the camera, but he used LED strips


Plus lots of cameras go mental when the CMOS is confronted with so much blue


----------



## FuturePrimitive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awful*
> 
> Any idea where that post is? I would like to confirm before I order the black one tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aha, http://www.futurelooks.com/ces-2012-cooler-master-shows-off-new-psus-coolers-cases-and-cm-storm-peripherals-video/
> says it'll be 10 bucks more. I wonder "when" we'll be able to buy it. I hate waiting for anything.
> Found this too just in case anyone missed it before V


So... when they say limited edition, do they mean "limited to the total number we can sell" or is there a fixed production run and that's it.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Hey hey!

Just acquired my ST today. Here's the pix. Just plain ol' box so far. Haven't had a chance to start loading it up. Gotta finish planning my water cooling installation and gotta finish the "honey-do" list I was given.



Do't mind the mess. That's my sons old room. He has graduated from Electrical Engineering school here in Puerto Rico and is now working at a nuke power plant in Georgia. Damn proud of that boy.

As for me... like the theme of the club. I am ex-Navy myself. Petty Office 3rd. class. Served on a minesweeper in the early 80's. I was the one on board in charge of making things in the water go BOOM! I was also the one who had to jump in the water to find out why things sometimes did not go BOOM! But, I believe I was successful at my job. I am here today... joining a club!

Well, hope to have a chance to chat away with a few of you later on. I plan on water cooling my rig. My XSPC RX240 kit also came in today. Have had my P8Z77-V LK mobo and i5-3750K components already for a few days. I can answer some questions on water cooling for those who would like additional information. I enjoy that hobby a lot.

I do have one question... with this case, you WC'er guys/gals out there with 240mm rads. What is the consensus on top or bottom mounting in the Storm Trooper? I have the itch to bottom mount it cuz I have this funny feeling I could get better cool air intake that way.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Finally my third monitor arrived!


On another note, sticker printing is fun! Just like the good old days


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Finally my third monitor arrived!
> 
> On another note, sticker printing is fun! Just like the good old days


Love the "wheels"!!!

Looks nice. Just out of curiosity... how long does it take to get used to gaming on three monitors at once... or do you only use one monitor while gaming and have other stuff running on the other monitors?


----------



## Blatsz32

i tried gaming on 2 32"...it was super hard. It Looked awesome but man, there was just to much real-estate to look at. I suppose having smaller monitors would make it easier who knows.
I have my 240 mounted at the top and another mounted at the front.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*
> 
> Love the "wheels"!!!
> Looks nice. Just out of curiosity... how long does it take to get used to gaming on three monitors at once... or do you only use one monitor while gaming and have other stuff running on the other monitors?


Thx Kahbrohn and welcome!

I needed better airflow cause I got a 240 rad (push/pull) in the bottom and I have carpet. If you mount a top 240 rad, you either need to mod the carry handle or buy a smaller fan that can fit under it.

Well, the 3rd monitor arrived today, so it's a bit too early to tell. But DCS A-10C looked good!
When I get the monitor stands I can rotate them, cause Diablo 3 looked a bit weird atm.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> i tried gaming on 2 32"...it was super hard. It Looked awesome but man, there was just to much real-estate to look at. I suppose having smaller monitors would make it easier who knows.
> I have my 240 mounted at the top and another mounted at the front.


2 screens is near impossible with those stupid bezels.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Thx Kahbrohn and welcome!
> I needed better airflow cause I got a 240 rad (push/pull) in the bottom and I have carpet. If you mount a top 240 rad, you either need to mod the carry handle or buy a smaller fan that can fit under it.


I am good in terms of no carpeting in the house. One of the perks of living in the tropics I guess. I am having a good feeling about doing the bottom install. Kust wondering on if I should leave both removable cages (will fit just fine - already tried) of take the bottom tray out. May do a test on that once all installed and post results.

Meantime... tomorrow I plan on cleaning out my water cooling goodies (rad flush and such).

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## GerardFreeman

is that an EQ? and if it is, who makes it??


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Finally my third monitor arrived!
> 
> 
> On another note, sticker printing is fun! Just like the good old days


I couldn't help notice the ROG wallpaper, you should check this ROG theme from Asus. My favorite part of it is it changes the start button to the Evil Eye logo that lights up when you hover over it.





http://rog.asus.com/105212012/news/the-rog-windows-7-theme/


----------



## Awful

Wonder when the US Cm store is going to get more side panels in.. Damn it can't decide between Trooper and Stryker :-\ got the money in hand, just indecisive as hell.


----------



## Killer7

Just got my trooper in a few days ago, rest of the parts won't come till Tuesday, sadly.
Anways, here's the box, looks like it got a little roughed up in transit, and a lot of the styrofoam inside was broken up. Nonetheless the case survived without any damage, so I'm happy with that











Internals are prepared and wires are moved around to the general area of where I need them when I start the build. Routed the front panel power/leds through a hole in the bottom middle, and since taking this picture I moved the usb and audio connectors to the second grommet down and installed risers. This way I don't have to deal with the wad of wires when I start to build!


----------



## unimatrixzero




----------



## rickstones

I built my computer earlier in the year but didn't know about this site until recently. I'm really lovin' my Storm Trooper case. I haven't modded it at all, but I did install a bunch of UV LED lights and then loaded it up with Gelid Solutions UV reactive fans. I know some people don't like the excessive UV glow that these LED strips create, but I absolutely love the look. The purple wash, with the Gelid green and blue. It looks great in person. These crappy iPhone pics don't really do it justice, but its the only camera I have...

(I bought the LED tape from Tom at Modeler's Brand. He's a great guy. Lots of help and advice, sells great double density LED tape for a fair price. I highly recommend him. Here's his web site: http://www.modelersbrand.com/)


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I couldn't help notice the ROG wallpaper, you should check this ROG theme from Asus. My favorite part of it is it changes the start button to the Evil Eye logo that lights up when you hover over it.


LOL! Very cool, thx!


----------



## Kahbrohn

Ok... Did a little work on my case today. Nothing big so far. Just making sure that everything fits where it needs to and such. Since I am going to TOP mount the RX240 radiator with 25 mm fans, it will overlap the ram slots a bit but it is do-able. I will post pictures later on on that.

What I did run into was that I want two fans on the bottom. The more cool air into the case, the better, right? But, what do I do about that SSD cage? I kinda want to keep that around as well. Hmmm... Well the MacGyver in me got to work on a simple and quick solution. I am the kind of guy who wants his cake and will eat it too!

Since I will be bottom mounting my fans, I will use fan grills on them. Therefore, I figured I could zip-tie (second best after duct tape) the SSD cage to the fan grill and then install the grill onto the fan. This will allow me to keep the SSD cage and provide a means to cool the SSD at the same time. Not sure they need to be cooled but what the heck, right?



Here's the underside of my cage mod.



I had some rubber fan spacers around so I figured I should use them. this would insure that the cage/grill + SSD will not create any kind of rattling when the fan is running.



Here it is all mounted up.



All in all... and counting the cost of the parts I already had... I'd say this is an easy and cheap sub-$10 mod. I will disassemble it all later on to paint that fan grill black.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickstones*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I built my computer earlier in the year but didn't know about this site until recently. I'm really lovin' my Storm Trooper case. I haven't modded it at all, but I did install a bunch of UV LED lights and then loaded it up with Gelid Solutions UV reactive fans. I know some people don't like the excessive UV glow that these LED strips create, but I absolutely love the look. The purple wash, with the Gelid green and blue. It looks great in person. These crappy iPhone pics don't really do it justice, but its the only camera I have...
> (I bought the LED tape from Tom at Modeler's Brand. He's a great guy. Lots of help and advice, sells great double density LED tape for a fair price. I highly recommend him. Here's his web site: http://www.modelersbrand.com/)


Sweet. I like the green uv fans. Do they have uv leds or do you need additional led lights so they glow like that?
And what's the multi-card reader? And what kind of connection does that use on the mobo?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok... Did a little work on my case today. Nothing big so far. Just making sure that everything fits where it needs to and such. Since I am going to TOP mount the RX240 radiator with 25 mm fans, it will overlap the ram slots a bit but it is do-able. I will post pictures later on on that.
> What I did run into was that I want two fans on the bottom. The more cool air into the case, the better, right? But, what do I do about that SSD cage? I kinda want to keep that around as well. Hmmm... Well the MacGyver in me got to work on a simple and quick solution. I am the kind of guy who wants his cake and will eat it too!
> Since I will be bottom mounting my fans, I will use fan grills on them. Therefore, I figured I could zip-tie (second best after duct tape) the SSD cage to the fan grill and then install the grill onto the fan. This will allow me to keep the SSD cage and provide a means to cool the SSD at the same time. Not sure they need to be cooled but what the heck, right?
> 
> Here's the underside of my cage mod.
> 
> I had some rubber fan spacers around so I figured I should use them. this would insure that the cage/grill + SSD will not create any kind of rattling when the fan is running.
> 
> Here it is all mounted up.
> 
> All in all... and counting the cost of the parts I already had... I'd say this is an easy and cheap sub-$10 mod. I will disassemble it all later on to paint that fan grill black.


I thought you did a bottom mount rad? Oh well. So the TOP rad will not go push/pull?


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I thought you did a bottom mount rad? Oh well. So the TOP rad will not go push/pull?


Initially I was but realized that I would wind up using more tubing than I really wanted too. So I decided to go top mount. Push/Pull would be impossible with the RX series of the XSPC rads. Those rads are 63mm (2.5 inches) thick. Add the 25 mm (1 inch) fan and you have 3.5 inchoes right there. With this case thats already overlapping the mobo.

The RS and EX rads may be possible. They are 35 and 35.5 mm (1.33 and 1.4 inches) respectively. Add two inches (1 inch per fan) and you could probably work it. The trick will be the RAM you use and the 8-pin power connector location on your mobo. I use the low profile Samsung RAM so thats not an issue for me BUT I need to install the RAM before I install the RAD + fans. Otherwise, impossible. I'll get pix as soon as I can to illustrate.


----------



## Bluezero5

my latest.
StormTrooper with Rampage IV extreme
3930k @ 1.5V Vcore 5.0 Ghz
GTX 680 SLI
Custom Water Cooling loop
2 x 240 rad, + 120 rad on back
2TB Backup and datastorage drive
3x Corsair Force SSD raid-0 OS. Wind7 64bit.
Corsair 2133 9-10-9-27 32Gb DDR3 RAM



to keep the noise down, I also got acoustic foam for the entire interior.


----------



## yutzybrian

Custom sleeved leds it looks like?


----------



## rickstones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Sweet. I like the green uv fans. Do they have uv leds or do you need additional led lights so they glow like that?
> And what's the multi-card reader? And what kind of connection does that use on the mobo?


The fans don't have LED's. They are just reactive to UV (black light). I installed strips of UV LED tape lights inside the case. A lot of it actually, about 12 feet altogether. Here's a link to the place I bought it: http://www.modelersbrand.com/



The multi-card reader just uses a USB connection on the MOBO (see below):


----------



## dboythagr8

Thinking of getting this case after reading a few reviews, but have a few questions.

First, which are the intake fans on the case? Is it supposed to be the fans on the hdd case that can be rotated 90 degrees? What about the large fan up top is that intake or exhaust.

Second, will a h100 in push/pull work well in this case?

Sent from my Evo 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## unimatrixzero

The Answer's to both of your questions are "yes."

The INTAKE is the front or side fans. Exhaust fans are the back 140mm and the Top 200mm

The Corsair 100 can work in Semi Push Pull.. Push /Pull on the bottom of the Rad and Push on the top side of the Rad. If you mod the case or use a 92 or 100 mm fan on the top under the handle you can get total Push pull.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> The Answer's to both of your questions are "yes."
> 
> The INTAKE is the front or side fans. Exhaust fans are the back 140mm and the Top 200mm
> 
> The Corsair 100 can work in Semi Push Pull.. Push /Pull on the bottom of the Rad and Push on the top side of the Rad. If you mod the case or use a 92 or 100 mm fan on the top under the handle you can get total Push pull.


Thanks for quick response. I am wanting to move my Sig rig into the trooper. Currently the 500r case works, but I feel like I'm limiting my setup with regards to cooling.

With my gtx 690 it exhausts heat out of the case on one end and into the case on the other. The exhaust into the case would be blowing the hot air directly into the intake air from the front of the case essentially putting the hot air right back onto the card.

So would it be better to keep the 120mm fans on the side of the hdd bay, and install intake fans on the mesh panel and in place of the SSD bay at the bottom?

Sent from my Evo 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## unimatrixzero

*CORSAIR H-100 HANDLE MOD FOR PUSH PULL OPERATION IN THE TROOPER.*


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Treat Your Trooper for some new Feet*

**CLICK HERE**



**CLICK HERE**



**CLICK HERE**


----------



## WivZ

Hello. I'm planning to build my first rig and this case will be my first choice








I'm planning to buy H100 too but can anyone explain to me what is this "push/pull" thing?
I'm sorry because I'm kinda noob actually xD
This are my other parts that I'm planning to buy

CASE Storm Trooper (of course)
CPU i7 3770K
MOBO Sabertooth z77
GPU Evga 670 FTW
CPU Cooler Corsair H100
SSD Crucial m4 128gb
HDD WD Caviar Green 2tb
PSU Corsair AX850

Can you guys give comments about these parts? And what should I know/prepare for my first build?? I'm new and this is my first build so I really need help. Pleaseee help me as much as you can.. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WivZ*
> 
> Hello. I'm planning to build my first rig and this case will be my first choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning to buy H100 too but can anyone explain to me what is this "push/pull" thing?
> I'm sorry because I'm kinda noob actually xD
> This are my other parts that I'm planning to buy
> CASE Storm Trooper (of course)
> CPU i7 3770K
> MOBO Sabertooth z77
> GPU Evga 670 FTW
> CPU Cooler Corsair H100
> SSD Crucial m4 128gb
> HDD WD Caviar Green 2tb
> PSU Corsair AX850
> Can you guys give comments about these parts? And what should I know/prepare for my first build?? I'm new and this is my first build so I really need help. Pleaseee help me as much as you can.. Thanks in advance!!


Push/Pull means the radiator for the H100 is sandwiched between 4 fans(two on either side) and all 4 pushing/pulling air in the same direction. The H100 only comes with two fans so in order to do this you'd have to buy two more 120mm fans and if you go with the Trooper you will need to modify the case to get this to fit. It requires the pull fans to be mounted on the outside-top of the case and the bracket for the handle to be modified. I recommend not going with this setup simply for the amount of work it requires especially since this is your first build. Adding the two extra fans is not going to help enough with the cooling to justify the hacking it requires to fit it.

Everything else looks great, only other recommendation I have is to go with a video card that does not have the reference design cooler as it makes a lot of noise apparently. I have the Gigabyte 670 with the Windforce cooler and it's amazing and I cannot here it at all.

One more extra thing, if you plan to install your games on the SSD, might as well get a bigger one. I went with the 128GB and with it's simply not going to suffice, Skyrim, BF3, and Max Payne 3 will eat it up completely.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> One more extra thing, if you plan to install your games on the SSD, might as well get a bigger one. I went with the 128GB and with it's simply not going to suffice, Skyrim, BF3, and Max Payne 3 will eat it up completely.


----------



## Step83

Quick one for the guys who have put in acoustic foam, is the much noticeable difference in the ambient noise?


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> Quick one for the guys who have put in acoustic foam, is the much noticeable difference in the ambient noise?


I completely lined my previous case, a Cosmos S, with it and never really noticed much a difference


----------



## unimatrixzero

*The noise from the computer is going to be fan noise.. Unless you have internal CPU fans and noisy hard drives, you are not really doing anything to quell the noise. The Best way to stop noise is to make an ambient heat sink from the side panels and forego using any fans at all..

Or Just Get Quiet fans or good fan Controllers.








*


----------



## Blatsz32

the cutest little trooper eva!


----------



## WivZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Push/Pull means the radiator for the H100 is sandwiched between 4 fans(two on either side) and all 4 pushing/pulling air in the same direction. The H100 only comes with two fans so in order to do this you'd have to buy two more 120mm fans and if you go with the Trooper you will need to modify the case to get this to fit. It requires the pull fans to be mounted on the outside-top of the case and the bracket for the handle to be modified. I recommend not going with this setup simply for the amount of work it requires especially since this is your first build. Adding the two extra fans is not going to help enough with the cooling to justify the hacking it requires to fit it.
> Everything else looks great, only other recommendation I have is to go with a video card that does not have the reference design cooler as it makes a lot of noise apparently. I have the Gigabyte 670 with the Windforce cooler and it's amazing and I cannot here it at all.
> One more extra thing, if you plan to install your games on the SSD, might as well get a bigger one. I went with the 128GB and with it's simply not going to suffice, Skyrim, BF3, and Max Payne 3 will eat it up completely.


Is it impossible to put all 4 fans for H100 inside the case?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devilguns*
> 
> Well I always had intentions of modding a window. The wife and spawn decided to give me a little break today and I was able to bust out my hole saw and nibblers:


Can anyone tell me this cpu cooler's brand and model?? Its looks freaking awesome xD


----------



## Killer7

This looks like it fits that description.


----------



## TechSilver13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WivZ*
> 
> Is it impossible to put all 4 fans for H100 inside the case?
> Can anyone tell me this cpu cooler's brand and model?? Its looks freaking awesome xD


Its a zalman, about 99% sure


----------



## WivZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer7*
> 
> This looks like it fits that description.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyler2Dope*
> 
> Its a zalman, about 99% sure


I see.. So does Zalman CPU coolesr are good?? Or should I buy Corsair H100??


----------



## Glouffer

I will just leave this here xD


----------



## HCore

With the white LED fans on the side, it just looks AWESOME.

Can't wait to get this case.


----------



## rishmace

Where can i buy the stryker from guys????


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluezero5*


LED cable brand? Molex connection?


----------



## gearzer0

just want to share my cm trooper ^_^


----------



## TechSilver13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WivZ*
> 
> I see.. So does Zalman CPU coolesr are good?? Or should I buy Corsair H100??


Zalman coolers are great, but the H100 is better, especially at higher voltage. If you arent going to overclock you could always get the zalman for the looks.


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Welcome Gearzer0.. You're Build and Set up is SOLID... Great work !!!*


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WivZ*
> 
> Hello. I'm planning to build my first rig and this case will be my first choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning to buy H100 too but can anyone explain to me what is this "push/pull" thing?
> I'm sorry because I'm kinda noob actually xD
> This are my other parts that I'm planning to buy
> 
> CASE Storm Trooper (of course)
> CPU i7 3770K
> MOBO Sabertooth z77
> GPU Evga 670 FTW
> CPU Cooler Corsair H100
> SSD Crucial m4 128gb
> HDD WD Caviar Green 2tb
> PSU Corsair AX850
> 
> Can you guys give comments about these parts? And what should I know/prepare for my first build?? I'm new and this is my first build so I really need help. Pleaseee help me as much as you can.. Thanks in advance!!


SOLID BUILD But I would go with OCZ Vertex 4 for the SSD.. UNIMATRIX Gives it




























4 out of 5 *Cool Points.*


CASE Storm Trooper (of course)
CPU i7 3770K
MOBO Sabertooth z77
GPU Evga 670 FTW
CPU Cooler Corsair H100
SSD Crucial m4 128gb SSD OCZ VERTEX 4
HDD WD Caviar Green 2tb
PSU Corsair AX850







***** REVIEW ****


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> 
> the cutest little trooper eva!


*Looks like we Have Cover Fire Boyz... Now lets MOVE !!!!*


----------



## unimatrixzero

Sometimes to get this.....



First you gotta do this...


----------



## SortOfGrim

Added a Scythe Kaze Jyu Slim 2000 (100x100x12mm) under the carry handle.




And just to show off


----------



## SortOfGrim

not a review, just news about the Stryker
And on a side note; will ppl who have the Stryker be welcome here too? Cause it is technically the same case.


----------



## yutzybrian

I'm kinda confused as to why they didn't call it a Trooper. I mean black and white would fit "Storm Trooper" more accurately lol


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> not a review, just news about the Stryker
> And on a side note; will ppl who have the Stryker be welcome here too? Cause it is technically the same case.


I'm wondering the same because I'm very tempted to switch!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> I'm kinda confused as to why they didn't call it a Trooper. I mean black and white would fit "Storm Trooper" more accurately lol


Im going to assume it's because they didn't want George Lucas after them...


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Stryker was going to be the original Name.. In my opinion. But Trooper won over in the board room.. Once the Brand started selling they could come out with the STRYKER as originally planned and Market it as another diverse version of the trooper.. After all the STRYKER does not have a E-SATA Port. So its not the Same Case.. LOL*


----------



## S3ason

Honestly, I love the Stryker. But what sets me off is the white interior. I'd much rather have a black interior with white exterior for cable management etc. I'm still trying to decide what color I want to paint my trooper in when the time comes.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3ason*
> 
> Honestly, I love the Stryker. But what sets me off is the white interior. I'd much rather have a black interior with white exterior for cable management etc. I'm still trying to decide what color I want to paint my trooper in when the time comes.


This is the thing that bothers me as well. It will have a window so then the fans, wires, cables, etc all have to be prettier than normal since anything out of place will stick out really bad against the white backdrop. Decisions...


----------



## gearzer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Welcome Gearzer0.. You're Build and Set up is SOLID... Great work !!!*


thanks you sir ..


----------



## J0my

@gearzero, i really love ur water cooling setup so neat and minimalist without the tubing going everywhere best ive seen







.

Got my trooper on the table behind me as I am building it slowly waiting on bitfenix extensions and then I can finish it all off, also of note i got it modified for push/pull very easy and simple, will upload pics and such when its closer to getting done


----------



## rishmace

Anywhere I could buy the stryker???


----------



## J0my

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rishmace*
> 
> Anywhere I could buy the stryker???


mate it just got its NDA lifted yesterday, give it a week or so dude, patience is a virture


----------



## gearzer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J0my*
> 
> @gearzero, i really love ur water cooling setup so neat and minimalist without the tubing going everywhere best ive seen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Got my trooper on the table behind me as I am building it slowly waiting on bitfenix extensions and then I can finish it all off, also of note i got it modified for push/pull very easy and simple, will upload pics and such when its closer to getting done


thank you sir. it is my first WC rig... stll saving for another 7970 and waterblock(hope i can still get the old waterblock design ) then add some EL wires


----------



## PhantomLlama

Sorry for not being about lately. My computer has been causing me a lot of grief. When I got back from my retreat and booted it, I kept BSODing. I'm going to assume that I have a bad 6950 since running the suspect card solo, it wouldn't work either. So, I'm currently running only one card. I'm planning on RMAing the card; I just need to get on it. Before I do, though I am going to give it one last shot, using my 5.25 power supply suppliment. I doubt that will change anything since the suspect faulty card wouldn't even work alone, but you never know...

Then, the onboard LAN connector seemed to have fried, so I am currently waiting for a PCI card to come and have had to turn to a wireless card for internetting...

Making decent progress with my BF3 montage, but I find myself in need of more good footage lol

For now, my exterior mod is on indefinite hold until I get some more money and the internals running properly.

On the other hand, if anyone wants to donate spare parts, I'm always accepting goods







lol joking! But..if you really want to...hahaha


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> Sorry for not being about lately. My computer has been causing me a lot of grief. When I got back from my retreat and booted it, I kept BSODing. I'm going to assume that I have a bad 6950 since running the suspect card solo, it wouldn't work either. So, I'm currently running only one card. I'm planning on RMAing the card; I just need to get on it. Before I do, though I am going to give it one last shot, using my 5.25 power supply suppliment. I doubt that will change anything since the suspect faulty card wouldn't even work alone, but you never know...
> Then, the onboard LAN connector seemed to have fried, so I am currently waiting for a PCI card to come and have had to turn to a wireless card for internetting...
> Making decent progress with my BF3 montage, but I find myself in need of more good footage lol
> For now, my exterior mod is on indefinite hold until I get some more money and the internals running properly.
> On the other hand, if anyone wants to donate spare parts, I'm always accepting goods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol joking! But..if you really want to...hahaha


Man, sorry to hear!









I'm thinking (very hard) to buy the XFX Double D HD-687A-ZDFC. And crossfire it with my current card. But money is tight (well I can buy the card







)

Oh btw, I got loads of spare parts..but probably none that you need/want


----------



## Da1Nonly

IM getting one of these bad boys on the 1st! One question to you guys if I may... Is there a way to fit a 360mm rad in the front and still have room to put a 240mm in the bottom, and have a slot for DVD drive? Rads will all be slim with push pull.

Thank you for helping me.


----------



## yutzybrian

Umm not sure if it'll fit with both being push pull. That'll probably stick up too far


----------



## J0my

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*
> 
> IM getting one of these bad boys on the 1st! One question to you guys if I may... Is there a way to fit a 360mm rad in the front and still have room to put a 240mm in the bottom, and have a slot for DVD drive? Rads will all be slim with push pull.
> Thank you for helping me.


Looking at my case I think you would be able to fit a tripple rad and a double on the bottom (remove the hidden toolbox), but I think it would really be pushing it to get a dvd drive in there. I personally don't have a DVD drive anyway, can't remember the last time I even used one. If it was important, you could just get an external dvd drive which is a more viable option in my opinion as depending on what you need it for may rarely use a drive at all.

also check this out 



 iirc he does talk about the water cooling options in it


----------



## Da1Nonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J0my*
> 
> Looking at my case I think you would be able to fit a tripple rad and a double on the bottom (remove the hidden toolbox), but I think it would really be pushing it to get a dvd drive in there. I personally don't have a DVD drive anyway, can't remember the last time I even used one. If it was important, you could just get an external dvd drive which is a more viable option in my opinion as depending on what you need it for may rarely use a drive at all.
> also check this out
> 
> 
> 
> iirc he does talk about the water cooling options in it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> Umm not sure if it'll fit with both being push pull. That'll probably stick up too far


Ok Well worst case scenerio Ill just put a 240mm in the top. Thanks guys. Will keep everyone updated in a couple of weeks.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rishmace*
> 
> Anywhere I could buy the stryker???


ETA on availability - July 17th 2012
Price: $159.99
http://www.cmstore-usa.com/styker-full-tower-usb-3-0-gaming-case/


----------



## rishmace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> ETA on availability - July 17th 2012
> Price: $159.99
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/styker-full-tower-usb-3-0-gaming-case/


Are you serious, so I won't be able to get it next week because i have had my parts for 3 days waiting for the case. It says here http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18413435 it will be in stock between the 21st to the 24th?


----------



## J0my

@rishmace you really do have to understand that its a brand new product getting released, there is an ETA for a reason because it is estimated as the possibility of it being delayed in retailers and wholesalers selling it. Perhaps you should have waited for the case to actually be released and available before ordering parts in


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rishmace*
> 
> Are you serious, so I won't be able to get it next week because i have had my parts for 3 days waiting for the case. It says here http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18413435 it will be in stock between the 21st to the 24th?


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rishmace*
> 
> Are you serious, so I won't be able to get it next week because i have had my parts for 3 days waiting for the case. It says here http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18413435 it will be in stock between the 21st to the 24th?


That is for the UK, it's a limited edition here in the US and supposedly will have very limited stock anywhere.


----------



## justinwebb

got some carbon fiber in today for my next project


----------



## rishmace

But I live in the UK so will I be able to get it next week, I know I am asking too much this is the first time I am waiting for the case. Also where can I buy the side window panel for the Trooper in the UK other than cmstore.eu, because if i cant get my hands on the Stryker by tomorrow im planning on buying the trooper. Also if there any information on a panel for the right which matches the left windowed panel for the trooper?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> got some carbon fiber in today for my next project


Wow.. Justin... What are you going to do with that.. Can't wait to see.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> got some carbon fiber in today for my next project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.. Justin... What are you going to do with that.. Can't wait to see.
Click to expand...

I bet he covers it in resin


----------



## Da1Nonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Wow.. Justin... What are you going to do with that.. Can't wait to see.


Yes please more pictures or build log would be great!


----------



## H969

Awesome info Bossman!!









Now I understand the diffrence +reps dude


----------



## SuperDeo

i got a Question for the Cooler Master Storm Trooper Owners ???

you know that secret compartment tool box thingy at the front bottom of the case, can you fit a slim DVD drive in there ??? like a Laptop CD/DVD drive ?
or what are the dimensions of that spot anyways ? Please Help! i cant seem to find anything out about the secret tool box thing ?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperDeo*
> 
> i got a Question for the Cooler Master Storm Trooper Owners ???
> 
> you know that secret compartment tool box thingy at the front bottom of the case, can you fit a slim DVD drive in there ??? like a Laptop CD/DVD drive ?
> or what are the dimensions of that spot anyways ? Please Help! i cant seem to find anything out about the secret tool box thing ?


I'm not sure that would work but I bet with a little modding it could work or you could replace the X-dock


----------



## SuperDeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I'm not sure that would work but I bet with a little modding it could work or you could replace the X-dock


oh wow even better, i don't see myself ever using the x dock not even for a ssd, for that i have a HDD/SSD docking thing plus i only have the big kind of HDD's not tiny ones.
i will Google some pictures to see if its removable Thanks!


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I bet he covers it in resin


we have a winner lol, covering it and sanding it down takes forever but the end result will be amazing


----------



## Sniffer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperDeo*
> 
> i got a Question for the Cooler Master Storm Trooper Owners ???
> you know that secret compartment tool box thingy at the front bottom of the case, can you fit a slim DVD drive in there ??? like a Laptop CD/DVD drive ?
> or what are the dimensions of that spot anyways ? Please Help! i cant seem to find anything out about the secret tool box thing ?


I just took one of my old optical drives from my previous laptop and placed it in the "secret compartment" and it fit just fine. You would need someway to keep it in place but it will fit.



I also placed it in front of the x-dock and if you chopped it up you could probably fit the optical drive.

(Excuse the crummy cellphone pic)


----------



## SuperDeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniffer29*
> 
> I just took one of my old optical drives from my previous laptop and placed it in the "secret compartment" and it fit just fine. You would need someway to keep it in place but it will fit.
> 
> I also placed it in front of the x-dock and if you chopped it up you could probably fit the optical drive.
> (Excuse the crummy cellphone pic)


THANKS THAT'S PERFECT!!! Your Awesome. Thank you so much for checking and with the pictures wow, 1 rep+ is not enough for your time.
i looked everywhere and even watched a 30+ minute review about this case on YouTube and no one talked about what that secret tool box can do just that it only fits tools. Thank You!


----------



## rishmace

Guys i bought a trooper, just wondering what is a good site which sells the cm storm trooper side windowed panel in the uk for cheap? Also is there a right side panel which suits the windowed left?


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rishmace*
> 
> Guys i bought a trooper, just wondering what is a good site which sells the cm storm trooper side windowed panel in the uk for cheap? Also is there a right side panel which suits the windowed left?


I asked this a few pages ago and from what I can tell right now they don't have the matching right side for the window panel. I've only seen the window panel available through the CMstore here in US.


----------



## PhantomLlama

You know.... This might just be worth taking apart my computer again, though I have a full size optical drive...if I can put that down in the tool compartment, that would solve some wiring and space issues up top (not that I'm running low on space..just being greedy)... Oh BULLOCKS!! I left my unused covers back in Chicago









Other problem is that I have both of those fan slots in use. Hmm.... Oh what I wouldn't give to have money and expertise right now hehe

On the bright side I have full Internet capabilities again.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rishmace*
> 
> Guys i bought a trooper, just wondering what is a good site which sells the cm storm trooper side windowed panel in the uk for cheap? Also is there a right side panel which suits the windowed left?
> 
> 
> 
> I asked this a few pages ago and from what I can tell right now they don't have the matching right side for the window panel. I've only seen the window panel available through the CMstore here in US.
Click to expand...

I'm guessing once the Stryker is out you'll start to see the window more, as far as the other panel, I haven't seen anything on that.


----------



## Killer7

Just finished up my build the other day, love the storm trooper. Cable management was a breeze behind the motherboard panel, the only thing that was a little bit of a pain to hide in the chassis was the Red and Yellow Sunstick cables, that was quickly fixed with some twisted rubber tube I put over it though (Not in pic). Either way sorry in advance for somewhat grainy quality, I did the best I could with a LG enV classic camera...









Enjoy random pics, I think this was a great update from a Q9450/4GB/NZXT Apollo, the case has cable management, cable management!!!! haha.
H80 Works very well with this case, route the fans behind the motherboard around into the connector very tightly, I had to split off the molex/3pin a bit (just pull it a bit if you're wondering) and route that out the back to my molex connectors to keep it all tidy looking, temps are about 13-16C Idle un Overclocked as of this far, which I think is great


----------



## SuperDeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> You know.... This might just be worth taking apart my computer again, though I have a full size optical drive...if I can put that down in the tool compartment, that would solve some wiring and space issues up top (not that I'm running low on space..just being greedy)... Oh BULLOCKS!! I left my unused covers back in Chicago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other problem is that I have both of those fan slots in use. Hmm.... Oh what I wouldn't give to have money and expertise right now hehe
> On the bright side I have full Internet capabilities again.


exactly my thoughts ? sorta kinda, i don't have the case yet







but i wanted 3 front fan removable cages and there's no room for a CD/DVD drive so i figured i just get a slim notebook drive and put it at the bottom









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rishmace*
> 
> Guys i bought a trooper, just wondering what is a good site which sells the cm storm trooper side windowed panel in the uk for cheap? Also is there a right side panel which suits the windowed left?


Amazon has everything







and you can just buy a side panel window and mod your case, just get the size you want because i don't think they will ever make a left side window panel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer7*
> 
> I think this was a great update from a Q9450/4GB/NZXT Apollo, the case has cable management, cable management!!!! haha.


are you talking about this ? and whats cable management ???








Haha just kidding, nice build by the way looks awesome


----------



## Vlodaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperDeo*
> 
> exactly my thoughts ? sorta kinda, i don't have the case yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i wanted 3 front fan removable cages and there's no room for a CD/DVD drive so i figured i just get a slim notebook drive and put it at the bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon has everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you can just buy a side panel window and mod your case, just get the size you want because i don't think they will ever make a left side window panel.
> are you talking about this ? and whats cable management ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha just kidding, nice build by the way looks awesome


Wow that is just nasty...
Would love to know if 5'25" devices fit in that 'secret' compartment by the way. I want to use 3 of those converters as well, so I can 3 fans in the front. Amd the front of the Stryker is too pretty to ruin it with, well, anything really.


----------



## Killer7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperDeo*
> 
> exactly my thoughts ? sorta kinda, i don't have the case yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i wanted 3 front fan removable cages and there's no room for a CD/DVD drive so i figured i just get a slim notebook drive and put it at the bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon has everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you can just buy a side panel window and mod your case, just get the size you want because i don't think they will ever make a left side window panel.
> are you talking about this ? and whats cable management ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha just kidding, nice build by the way looks awesome


Oh god haha, In my apollo I sliced out a hole in the top to hide the PSU Cables as much as I could as then cut open the bottom of the CD Drive cage from the backpanel and hid most of my cables up there under the CD Drive, it worked out pretty good actually... don't think that'll work with two PSUs... LOL

EDIT: Here's a pic I took a few days ago... if you can't already tell I was in a bit of a rush to get the power supply, video card and hard drive out


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperDeo*
> 
> i got a Question for the Cooler Master Storm Trooper Owners ???
> 
> you know that secret compartment tool box thingy at the front bottom of the case, can you fit a slim DVD drive in there ??? like a Laptop CD/DVD drive ?
> or what are the dimensions of that spot anyways ? Please Help! i cant seem to find anything out about the secret tool box thing ?


*Okay.. One thing we never talk about in CMSTC... Is the Stash Box. There is no Stash box. What Stash Box.. I never seen a Stash Box.. There is no Stash box in a Trooper..*



LOL


----------



## Killer7

The first rule about the Storm Trooper club is you do not.. talk.. about.. the stash box.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer7*
> 
> The first rule about the Storm Trooper club is you do not.. talk.. about.. the stash box.


Now thats Funny


----------



## SuperDeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlodaf*
> 
> Wow that is just nasty...
> Would love to know if 5'25" devices fit in that 'secret' compartment by the way. I want to use 3 of those converters as well, so I can 3 fans in the front. Amd the front of the Stryker is too pretty to ruin it with, well, anything really.


yes i'm getting another cage for the 3 top 5'25 spot with a fan and agreed i would not put anything in front it would ruin it, just shove it all in the secret box








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer7*
> 
> Oh god haha, In my apollo I sliced out a hole in the top to hide the PSU Cables as much as I could as then cut open the bottom of the CD Drive cage from the backpanel and hid most of my cables up there under the CD Drive, it worked out pretty good actually... don't think that'll work with two PSUs... LOL


You are smart! i did a lot of cutting but never could think of what to do with all the cables XD if that's your old PC than i can see a major upgrade







Quote:


> Okay.. One thing we never talk about in CMSTC... Is the Stash Box. There is no Stash box. What Stash Box.. I never seen a Stash Box.. There is no Stash box in a Trooper..


Haha! What stash box ?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer7*
> 
> The first rule about the Storm Trooper club is you do not.. talk.. about.. the stash box.


HAHAhaha! never gets old ever.

but seriously i have not even seen a mod using the stash box as a hard drive bay or anything really ? its just exactly that, a secret box


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer7*
> 
> The first rule about the Storm Trooper club is you do not.. talk.. about.. the stash box.


lmao


----------



## Killer7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperDeo*
> 
> yes i'm getting another cage for the 3 top 5'25 spot with a fan and agreed i would not put anything in front it would ruin it, just shove it all in the secret box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are smart! i did a lot of cutting but never could think of what to do with all the cables XD if that's your old PC than i can see a major upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! What stash box ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAhaha! never gets old ever.
> but seriously i have not even seen a mod using the stash box as a hard drive bay or anything really ? its just exactly that, a secret box


Haha yes it was a major upgrade, Especially for Battlefield 3 and my Virtual labs. The 8 cores demolish any machines I run in VM Workstation, whereas the Q9450 was crippled. The only problem I had with routing the cables behind the motherboard was I had to flip the case over and push down really hard to get the panel shut lol. You should try a mod like it, only get rubber grommets or something, Improvised electrical tape never lasts! Also if I may ask, why the HECK do you have two power supplies?! haha


----------



## SuperDeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer7*
> 
> Haha yes it was a major upgrade, Especially for Battlefield 3 and my Virtual labs. The 8 cores demolish any machines I run in VM Workstation, whereas the Q9450 was crippled. The only problem I had with routing the cables behind the motherboard was I had to flip the case over and push down really hard to get the panel shut lol. You should try a mod like it, only get rubber grommets or something, Improvised electrical tape never lasts! Also if I may ask, why the HECK do you have two power supplies?! haha


Hahaha! that sounds dangerous, i can already see myself sitting on the case trying to close it Ha! good thing i'm upgrading too, the Apollo lasted its good time.
that's awesome though your build looks great








the second PSU is only for the fans i shut them all off when i render videos and sleep its super loud like a vacuum loud its crazy XD but yea cant wait to get a new PC


----------



## unimatrixzero

*I have two PSU's in my latest build. One small one that is for Keeping a lighting curcuit always on and a Clock That need constant out put. the 100 watt PSU is using maybe 8 or 10 watts of that so it's not using much electricity at all.

NEW INNOVATION IN CPU COOLING FROM SANDIA LABS.*


----------



## krakpot

Can someone enlighten me please,

Is it possible to install an optical drive or a bay reservoir in the bottom 6 bays or can you only use the bottom 6 bays for hardrives?

Thanks


----------



## kpforce1

So, I've discovered a great game that MAY happen thanks to some other members of this forum.... for those of you that remember the good ole Rainbow Six stuff and the first Ghost Recon, there is something out there being developed to bring that type of tactical shooter back alive.... If you wanna check it out that would be great, because as of right now they are shot of their goals to launch next year.

*Check it out here*


----------



## S3ason

I hate to say it, but I might be selling the case.









I have an itch for case modding and making something really beautiful out of a tj07 or cosmos 2. This case is awesome and really good looking, but can't support all the mods I want to do to it







I need a case that can fit a bunch of rads and has a midplate!

Dunno if I'm really selling, it's just a thought. What do yall think?


----------



## SuperDeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krakpot*
> 
> Can someone enlighten me please,
> Is it possible to install an optical drive or a bay reservoir in the bottom 6 bays or can you only use the bottom 6 bays for hardrives?
> Thanks


Yes and No
Yes only if you remove the cage with the fan since that is just a converter from 5'2 to 3'5
No if you plan to keep the fan with the cage then its only a 3'5 bay
Pics


----------



## krakpot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperDeo*
> 
> Yes and No
> Yes only if you remove the cage with the fan since that is just a converter from 5'2 to 3'5
> No if you plan to keep the fan with the cage then its only a 3'5 bay
> Pics


Thanks for explaining that, that seems ok for me as I would only need one of the cages to be removed and used for optical/reservoir/fan controllers and I can use the the other cage for 3 harddrives/SSD.

That is already more flexible than most other cases









Also I wont be watercooling for a while so I wanted to know whether the rotatable harddrive cages can be orientated so the fans are next to the graphics cards (blowing directly on them) rather than at the front panel of the case.

Now just to decide on either black or white.

i really like the white, but it doesnt seem to be for sale for a month and with a 30% price increase.


----------



## SuperDeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krakpot*
> 
> Thanks for explaining that, that seems ok for me as I would only need one of the cages to be removed and used for optical/reservoir/fan controllers and I can use the the other cage for 3 harddrives/SSD.
> That is already more flexible than most other cases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I wont be watercooling for a while so I wanted to know whether the rotatable harddrive cages can be orientated so the fans are next to the graphics cards (blowing directly on them) rather than at the front panel of the case.
> Now just to decide on either black or white.
> i really like the white, but it doesnt seem to be for sale for a month and with a 30% price increase.


yes you can rotate the cages to 4 different positions








and as for the ssd it has a little ssd cage at the bottom next to the hard drive cages
and
impatience always cost a premium
if you wait it out for the white one just keep a eye on it there's always promo codes or special day sales sign up for the newsletter from where you want to buy it they always send out things like free shipping codes or 15% off and etc. but get the one you like the most







the black one has no side panel window just the white one does you have to special order it for the black one


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3ason*
> 
> I hate to say it, but I might be selling the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an itch for case modding and making something really beautiful out of a tj07 or cosmos 2. This case is awesome and really good looking, but can't support all the mods I want to do to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need a case that can fit a bunch of rads and has a midplate!
> 
> Dunno if I'm really selling, it's just a thought. What do yall think?


I think you can fit a 360 up top and 2 x 240's in this case with ease and make a false floor. I love the TJ07, but it has been done, I like to think outside the box. If you are wanting to keep the heat from the rads separate, easy 2 x 240's up front blowing out the sides and cap off the back like a lot of people do with the TJ07's drive bays. I believe this case is more flexible than both of those cases.


----------



## krakpot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperDeo*
> 
> yes you can rotate the cages to 4 different positions


Thanks, no review ever mentions/shows that, and with the fans next to the graphics card would surely that would be the best position for air cooling?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperDeo*
> 
> and as for the ssd it has a little ssd cage at the bottom next to the hard drive cages
> and
> impatience always cost a premium
> if you wait it out for the white one just keep a eye on it there's always promo codes or special day sales sign up for the newsletter from where you want to buy it they always send out things like free shipping codes or 15% off and etc. but get the one you like the most
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the black one has no side panel window just the white one does you have to special order it for the black one


Well, I have had my new Ivy bridge components on my desk for 6 weeks, i'm dying to test them out but dont want to dismantle my curent MM UFO w/c (775) system to try them out. i wanted to build a new rig first.


----------



## SuperDeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krakpot*
> 
> Thanks, no review ever mentions/shows that, and with the fans next to the graphics card would surely that would be the best position for air cooling?
> Well, I have had my new Ivy bridge components on my desk for 6 weeks, i'm dying to test them out but dont want to dismantle my curent MM UFO w/c (775) system to try them out. i wanted to build a new rig first.


yeah its just you can have the fan pushing air out the front or from the front in or from the sides left to right or vice versa so i guess 4 different ways
i watched a 30+ minute review about this case on youtube and more than half the video it was just talking XD i like to read instead of watching reviews








and yea that sounds right for cooling its what i would do, have the lower front fan push air out the side for the hard drives and have the fan above that one push air in with no hard drives in it

like that
6 weeks Wow! super patient XD i buy on impulse


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperDeo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *krakpot*
> 
> Thanks, no review ever mentions/shows that, and with the fans next to the graphics card would surely that would be the best position for air cooling?
> Well, I have had my new Ivy bridge components on my desk for 6 weeks, i'm dying to test them out but dont want to dismantle my curent MM UFO w/c (775) system to try them out. i wanted to build a new rig first.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah its just you can have the fan pushing air out the front or from the front in or from the sides left to right or vice versa so i guess 4 different ways
> i watched a 30+ minute review about this case on youtube and more than half the video it was just talking XD i like to read instead of watching reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yea that sounds right for cooling its what i would do, have the lower front fan push air out the side for the hard drives and have the fan above that one push air in with no hard drives in it
> 
> like that
> 6 weeks Wow! super patient XD i buy on impulse
Click to expand...

Where are you getting these pics? This is the Stryker we are looking at


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3ason*
> 
> I hate to say it, but I might be selling the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an itch for case modding and making something really beautiful out of a tj07 or cosmos 2. This case is awesome and really good looking, but can't support all the mods I want to do to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need a case that can fit a bunch of rads and has a midplate!
> 
> Dunno if I'm really selling, it's just a thought. What do yall think?


I understand. A Trooper is great because it has been pre modded already. This case was made for the person that Likes the case as is and would like to do a little something to it, Maybe... I modded the exterior of mine and added windows and I felt terrible the whole time because the case is just that stunning.. But I understand. The Silverstones and the Corsair have ultra Large cases and are more mod friendly. Even the new Fractal Designs are nice for water cooling.. Truly I hate to lose any member to another case but it always happens. I , Like you, have always changed cases like my Pants but Since I modded my Ferrari build I have not had a need to do it anymore for myself since. Its just too pretty thanks to "Legendmask" and my other friends here. I love my trooper but I Love the Corsair H 100 also and that is what this case was designed for..


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rishmace*
> 
> Guys i bought a trooper, just wondering what is a good site which sells the cm storm trooper side windowed panel in the uk for cheap? Also is there a right side panel which suits the windowed left?
> 
> 
> 
> I asked this a few pages ago and from what I can tell right now they don't have the matching right side for the window panel. I've only seen the window panel available through the CMstore here in US.
Click to expand...

*You know Benben.. This is not right.. Its like selling half of a Pizza.. or selling you a car with no Wheels, You should get both sides. Hold off until they redesign the side for a window that matches the theme of the case you have now or wait until they start selling both sides. The Side Panels are selling faster than they can make them.. I don't think they exspected this kind of demand for the panels and they are using all they can for the STRYKER Cases at the moment.

Wait until you can get what you want.

*


----------



## unimatrixzero

People waiting on their Side Panels and their STRIKER CASE...


This Guy Took up Beaver Eating he has been
waiting for Both Side Panels to come in for Months.....


This guy went ballistic on his kid because he was waiting so long on the STRYKER.


This TROOPER started selling beer on Television while waiting for his New STRYKER Case


This TROOPER found a nice place near the Sofa to Sleep while waiting on his new Panels to come in Sets of 2.


She waited on a Full Moon to get a pair of Side Panels for her lover's TROOPER


----------



## SuperDeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> NEW INNOVATION IN CPU COOLING FROM SANDIA LABS.[/SIZE][/B]


i get scared when i put my hand in my case and the CPU fan catches it, although i know it wont hurt me but it scares the hell out of me that i pull my hand out fast XD i can see that thing flying off and killing me. but yet again if people are too scared of new things we will never have new things









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3ason*
> 
> I hate to say it, but I might be selling the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an itch for case modding and making something really beautiful out of a tj07 or cosmos 2. This case is awesome and really good looking, but can't support all the mods I want to do to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need a case that can fit a bunch of rads and has a midplate!
> Dunno if I'm really selling, it's just a thought. What do yall think?


um i don't have the case but i love it, is that normal to not have the case and like it a lot XD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Where are you getting these pics? This is the Stryker we are looking at


its a review i was reading to see witch one i should buy right here
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/Storm_Stryker/4.html
great review almost answers everything i wanted to know except the SECRET STASH BOX








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> 
> [/CENTER]


WOW! i love it i always wanted all mine stuff to resemble a car like this

although i have not seen your case in a 360 view you should add tail lights and some cool looking head lights XD
i don't like the drives you have in the front







takes looks away but i like the case a lot how you have it i have never seen one like that good work


----------



## GoodInk




----------



## Leftfield2263

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer7*
> 
> Just finished up my build the other day, love the storm trooper. Cable management was a breeze behind the motherboard panel, the only thing that was a little bit of a pain to hide in the chassis was the Red and Yellow Sunstick cables, that was quickly fixed with some twisted rubber tube I put over it though (Not in pic). Either way sorry in advance for somewhat grainy quality, I did the best I could with a LG enV classic camera...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy random pics, I think this was a great update from a Q9450/4GB/NZXT Apollo, the case has cable management, cable management!!!! haha.
> H80 Works very well with this case, route the fans behind the motherboard around into the connector very tightly, I had to split off the molex/3pin a bit (just pull it a bit if you're wondering) and route that out the back to my molex connectors to keep it all tidy looking, temps are about 13-16C Idle un Overclocked as of this far, which I think is great


On a side note: what kinda temps do you get on that H80 on your 8120? I have a Phen. II X4 956 and looking at getting the H60 thats on sale thru newegg. I plan on upgrading to bulldozer 2.0 haha or enhanced BD, w/e its called, prob a highend hex or lowend octo. Does your H80 keep things below 50 degrees?


----------



## unimatrixzero

*CM Storm Stryker Case In Detail*



PRESS HERE

AND HERE


----------



## WivZ

I have two questions!!
1) I'm planning to buy new fan for the rear and put the original 140mm fan to the bottom, is it possible??
2) What are the best case fan (high rpm, low noise, bright LED) should I get? Is this one any good??
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835214035&Tpk=UCTVD14A


----------



## Leftfield2263

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WivZ*
> 
> I have two questions!!
> 1) I'm planning to buy new fan for the rear and put the original 140mm fan to the bottom, is it possible??
> 2) What are the best case fan (high rpm, low noise, bright LED) should I get? Is this one any good??
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835214035&Tpk=UCTVD14A


1) not unless you mod the bottom to fit a 140 fan
2) vortex is nice but no LED. You may like the CM Sickle Flows. I was looking to get a few myself.


----------



## Killer7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leftfield2263*
> 
> On a side note: what kinda temps do you get on that H80 on your 8120? I have a Phen. II X4 956 and looking at getting the H60 thats on sale thru newegg. I plan on upgrading to bulldozer 2.0 haha or enhanced BD, w/e its called, prob a highend hex or lowend octo. Does your H80 keep things below 50 degrees?


My core temps hover around 13-16 Celcius on Idle without an OC on it, under load it goes into the low 20's. I do live in California, which is the main reason I bought an H80 so I wouldn't have it burn up in the summer.. and... well... my feet are now no longer warmed by my PC







I guess this is just one of the tradeoffs to running such an amazing case ;p On a side note when I got those temps it was about 25 or so celcius out. Sure my house may be a bit colder but I still think it's amazing for an AIO Cooler on the Lowest fan speeds. CM STORM TROOPER FOR LIFE! Let's see if this case will outlast my Apollo which was with me for 6 years straight!


----------



## ReckNball

Well all my Trooper will be on the cover of CPU . This case has been through hell and back lol but still one of my favorite case to date.

http://www.mnpctech.com/casemodblog/2012/06/13/plum-crazy-cm-storm-trooper-pc-mod-by-otis-fatz/


----------



## yutzybrian

Very nice ReckNball! I love what you did with the case, especially the fillport. That has to be handy


----------



## unimatrixzero

Great News Reck-n-Ball
Congradulations for all your Work.
Great JOB.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReckNball*
> 
> Well all my Trooper will be on the cover of CPU . This case has been through hell and back lol but still one of my favorite case to date.
> 
> http://www.mnpctech.com/casemodblog/2012/06/13/plum-crazy-cm-storm-trooper-pc-mod-by-otis-fatz/


Congrads! I may not be a fan of the color but that is one fine Trooper you built, well deserving to be on the cover of a mag


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReckNball*
> 
> Well all my Trooper will be on the cover of CPU . This case has been through hell and back lol but still one of my favorite case to date.
> http://www.mnpctech.com/casemodblog/2012/06/13/plum-crazy-cm-storm-trooper-pc-mod-by-otis-fatz/


Congrats! On to the next?


----------



## HCore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReckNball*
> 
> Well all my Trooper will be on the cover of CPU . This case has been through hell and back lol but still one of my favorite case to date.
> http://www.mnpctech.com/casemodblog/2012/06/13/plum-crazy-cm-storm-trooper-pc-mod-by-otis-fatz/


Amazing build ReckNball. Will be SO cool to see it on CPU magazine when I get it.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HCore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ReckNball*
> 
> Well all my Trooper will be on the cover of CPU . This case has been through hell and back lol but still one of my favorite case to date.
> http://www.mnpctech.com/casemodblog/2012/06/13/plum-crazy-cm-storm-trooper-pc-mod-by-otis-fatz/
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing build ReckNball. Will be SO cool to see it on CPU magazine when I get it.
Click to expand...

*
I am buying that COPY.*


----------



## Blatsz32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReckNball*
> 
> Well all my Trooper will be on the cover of CPU . This case has been through hell and back lol but still one of my favorite case to date.
> http://www.mnpctech.com/casemodblog/2012/06/13/plum-crazy-cm-storm-trooper-pc-mod-by-otis-fatz/


WOW! Very impressive, now if I could get my Trooper to get even an iota close to those looks I'd be a happy..trooper.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devilguns*
> 
> Well my second storm trooper case is on its way. I was always a fan of the HP Blackbird:
> 
> I was thinking the CMST would look cool pedestal mounted. I did this really rough mock up:
> 
> 
> It would involve getting another top to mount on the bottom. And I think it would look cool to have a couple of reservoirs hanging down. I don't know. Just tossing some ideas around in my head.


NO one has done this one yet. But if you guys don't hurry.. I will.


----------



## Leftfield2263

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> NO one has done this one yet. But if you guys don't hurry.. I will.


Thats a ballsy build to say the least. The stand is gonna need to be super strong. case is what, 30 lbs empty?? Plus, Im still working on my mod. Life happens and it slows you wayy down.


----------



## Leftfield2263

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer7*
> 
> My core temps hover around 13-16 Celcius on Idle without an OC on it, under load it goes into the low 20's. I do live in California, which is the main reason I bought an H80 so I wouldn't have it burn up in the summer.. and... well... my feet are now no longer warmed by my PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this is just one of the tradeoffs to running such an amazing case ;p On a side note when I got those temps it was about 25 or so celcius out. Sure my house may be a bit colder but I still think it's amazing for an AIO Cooler on the Lowest fan speeds. CM STORM TROOPER FOR LIFE! Let's see if this case will outlast my Apollo which was with me for 6 years straight!


13-16 degrees when in Windows or Linux; i see three OS's listed. And WOW thats really cold. Im in sacramento, CA so I know the feeling; its startin to heat up. Last summer my 212+ had a hard time staying OC'd and under 60 degrees so im looking for something better now. Though after playing with voltages (again) I seem to have it down to 54 degrees under load (w/o cool & quiet).


----------



## Qavs

Is there anyone with luck modding the CM ST to fit a 480 rad?
I have two 240 rad cooling both cpu & gpu.
The temp weren't satisfying.
Idle @ 40
Load @ 75-80

2600k running 4.8ghz @ 1.5v

Any advice?

I living in Malaysia, outdoor ambient is around 27-32
indoor (my room) with aircon is around 21
Acceptable temp?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qavs*
> 
> Is there anyone with luck modding the CM ST to fit a 480 rad?
> I have two 240 rad cooling both cpu & gpu.
> The temp weren't satisfying.
> Idle @ 40
> Load @ 75-80
> 
> 2600k running 4.8ghz @ 1.5v
> 
> Any advice?
> 
> I living in Malaysia, outdoor ambient is around 27-32
> indoor (my room) with aircon is around 21
> Acceptable temp?


Not gonna happen Captian.. Maybe need a lot bigger case.


----------



## Qavs

CM themselves claim it's possible with some clever modding. =/
Just trying my luck to see if anyone here 'clever' enough to got it work.








What about a 360?


----------



## gearzer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qavs*
> 
> Is there anyone with luck modding the CM ST to fit a 480 rad?
> I have two 240 rad cooling both cpu & gpu.
> The temp weren't satisfying.
> Idle @ 40
> Load @ 75-80
> 2600k running 4.8ghz @ 1.5v
> Any advice?
> I living in Malaysia, outdoor ambient is around 27-32
> indoor (my room) with aircon is around 21
> Acceptable temp?


are those temp with or without WC setup?
im also running my loop ( 2500k @ 4.6ghz + 7970 @1150clock 1600memclock) with 2 240 rads
idle @ 36-38 deg
load @ 48-55 deg on cpu 40-45 deg on the gpu

we have the same ambient temp here ...

btw rad on top is in push setup. rad on bottom on pull.


----------



## Qavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gearzer0*
> 
> are those temp with or without WC setup?
> im also running my loop ( 2500k @ 4.6ghz + 7970 @1150clock 1600memclock) with 2 240 rads
> idle @ 36-38 deg
> load @ 48-55 deg on cpu 40-45 deg on the gpu
> we have the same ambient temp here ...
> btw rad on top is in push setup. rad on bottom on pull.


We have the exact same setup.
Not sure what's your blocks are, mine are both raystorm cpu & universal GPU.

i THINK the higher temp for mine most probably is because of the "unusual" high volt I need for 4.8 (1.5v)
I have a very weird chip. It needed 1.4 for 3.4ghz (stock)
any lower goes straight to bsod

Not sure if my assumption is right because I'm still very very new to all these.


----------



## gearzer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qavs*
> 
> We have the exact same setup.
> Not sure what's your blocks are, mine are both raystorm cpu & universal GPU.
> i THINK the higher temp for mine most probably is because of the "unusual" high volt I need for 4.8 (1.5v)
> I have a very weird chip. It needed 1.4 for 3.4ghz (stock)
> any lower goes straight to bsod
> Not sure if my assumption is right because I'm still very very new to all these.


my blocks are EK supreme for cpu and EK 7970 WB. as for my cpu i dont know if my temps are ok or not sometimes it goes up to 57degs. hmm.. same here im still new to WC.


----------



## Qavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gearzer0*
> 
> my blocks are EK supreme for cpu and EK 7970 WB. as for my cp56u i dont know if my temps are ok or not sometimes it goes up to 57degs. hmm.. same here im still new to WC.


even 57 on load is consider as very good considering our higher ambient temp. What's your volt for 4.6?


----------



## gearzer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qavs*
> 
> even 57 on load is consider as very good considering our higher ambient temp. What's your volt for 4.6?


@4.6 its 1.38v


----------



## Killer7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leftfield2263*
> 
> 13-16 degrees when in Windows or Linux; i see three OS's listed. And WOW thats really cold. Im in sacramento, CA so I know the feeling; its startin to heat up. Last summer my 212+ had a hard time staying OC'd and under 60 degrees so im looking for something better now. Though after playing with voltages (again) I seem to have it down to 54 degrees under load (w/o cool & quiet).


That's on an un OC'd unvirtualized Windows 7 64 Ultimate that I use primarily for gaming until the XenServer gaming project is finished. The temps were taken with the PC just sitting, playing back some music, steam running, VMware workstation running with 0 machines powered on, AI Suite, Comodo AV/Firewall, and Daemon Tools Pro. The load temps I took were from a few gaming tests such as BF3, Metro 2033 and Starcraft 2, most of which ended up high 20's to low 30's. Mind you it isn't all that warm down here in the San Luis Obispo area yet, but I'm still surprised seeing as my old Thermaltake V1 on a Q9450 gave me 44C Idle.


----------



## PormTroooper

I had to flip the picture to get a true perspective... I like how you made me do that, clever idea mate.
It also had me thinking of HSF heights and whether using the right side cover (as viewed from front) as a full sized window option for the left... _right way up_


----------



## WivZ

Hey guys I have been looking, commenting and asking at this forum for a few weeks, and finally~~~~I got my CM STORM TROOPER today!!! xDDD
Please add me to this awesome club d(o.0)b



This is my first ever rig and I'm gonna try build it myself. Still waiting for my i7 3770k that will come this Thursday, and CPU cooler that I still haven't decide which one should I buy @[email protected]
So... Troopers!! What CPU cooler should I buy for my first build??!! any suggestion??


----------



## H969

Congrats dude,
you gonna get your picture on the cover of a magazine


----------



## TechSilver13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WivZ*
> 
> Hey guys I have been looking, commenting and asking at this forum for a few weeks, and finally~~~~I got my CM STORM TROOPER today!!! xDDD
> Please add me to this awesome club d(o.0)b
> 
> This is my first ever rig and I'm gonna try build it myself. Still waiting for my i7 3770k that will come this Thursday, and CPU cooler that I still haven't decide which one should I buy @[email protected]
> So... Troopers!! What CPU cooler should I buy for my first build??!! any suggestion??


I'd say get an H100, it fits nicely with the trooper (as long as you dont do (push/pull) Push/Pull is not hard to get to work but you can only screw in the H100 with 2 screws. You can get an H100 all day for 90 bucks. I have OC'd my 2600k to 5.15ghz @ 1.67 volts during my suicide run and still didnt hit 100 celsius, I idle in the mid 20's and have seen my lowest temp at 19 Celsius. I have used it on a 3570k and my temps were lower than my 2600k but thats probably due to no hyperthreading.


----------



## Munross88

I welcome myself to the club.Upgraded from a HAF 932 and I'm loving the Storm Trooper so far, now just to get some time to mod it a bit


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munross88*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I welcome myself to the club.Upgraded from a HAF 932 and I'm loving the Storm Trooper so far, now just to get some time to mod it a bit


Looks Great. Welcome Trooper..


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WivZ*
> 
> Hey guys I have been looking, commenting and asking at this forum for a few weeks, and finally~~~~I got my CM STORM TROOPER today!!! xDDD
> Please add me to this awesome club d(o.0)b
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first ever rig and I'm gonna try build it myself. Still waiting for my i7 3770k that will come this Thursday, and CPU cooler that I still haven't decide which one should I buy @[email protected]
> So... Troopers!! W
> 
> What CPU cooler should I buy for my first build??!! any suggestion??


Welcome New Trooper.. I would suggest the Corsair H 100.. Fits nicely on the top.


----------



## remorseless

well here is an update with mine,










still working on psu covers and more lighting


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remorseless*
> 
> well here is an update with mine,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still working on psu covers and more lighting


Damn, that's a huge cooler! Envy on the X-fire HD6870!!







I want one (or two)!!


----------



## yutzybrian

That's one of those all-in-one water coolers that sits directly on the chip right?


----------



## Blatsz32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> That's one of those all-in-one water coolers that sits directly on the chip right?


correct sir
wait, what?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remorseless*
> 
> well here is an update with mine,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still working on psu covers and more lighting


SHE IS STILL AT IT... WHAT IS UP WITH THAT REAR END ????


*
SEXY BUILD REMORSELESS.. I Really Like those two Beautiful 6870's Bouncing up and down....*


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/933083/width/234/height/450/flags/










..sorry you said something umz??


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qavs*
> 
> Is there anyone with luck modding the CM ST to fit a 480 rad?
> I have two 240 rad cooling both cpu & gpu.
> The temp weren't satisfying.
> Idle @ 40
> Load @ 75-80
> 2600k running 4.8ghz @ 1.5v
> Any advice?
> I living in Malaysia, outdoor ambient is around 27-32
> indoor (my room) with aircon is around 21
> Acceptable temp?


You could replace that 240 in the top with a 280 and a 140 (or 120) in the back like I did. I also put a 140 up on top of the 280. So I've got a 280, 240, and two 140's in my trooper. I'm pretty sure that you could get a 360 up top with a little modding







The caveat to a 140 in the back is that you may loose the top PCI-e slot depending on the RAD type and orientation. The GTS stealth 140 I have BARELY fits (virtually touches the side panel).


----------



## PhantomLlama

Whew! Just got caught up on all the posts! Between working in the hospital on my chaplain internship and being sucked into Battlefield 3, I completely forgot to keep up on the forums!

I still haven't hooked up my mini PSU since I'm still sitting on my dead 6950- probably going to take care of that tonight, or at least try to.

I have the first two minutes of my video finally compiled (nothing by way of special effects that I am planning to do after the whole thing is done). I am wondering if anyone here would be interested in seeing what I have thus far, as a kind of teaser/trailer. Let me know if you're interested.

Welcome to the new Troopers


----------



## sjoggan

Dang there's alot of awesome mods in this one! Been lurking around here for a while, just havn't joined until now









Just a little question, does owning a Stryker make you egliable for joining the Trooper club?


----------



## Zan30

Right just a wee mod to the trooper don't know if you remember when i put the 360 rad in the front of the case , well i'm going to a wee mod to the roof since the case in not getting used right now because i changed to the corsair 800d


----------



## remorseless

this should be the trooper/ striker club as they are identical except color ans usb/external sata thing

i also do plan on buying the stryker


----------



## WivZ

So many people suggest me Corsair H100. Maybe I will grab one








Should I change the fans? I want fans with LED to lighten my case. Can you guys suggest me best fans(with red led) for H100?


----------



## Doomas

If you have money, grab one of this - XSPC Rasa 750 RS240 WaterCooling Kit... users of H100 have allot problems, and XSPC kit will outperform H100 twice..


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjoggan*
> 
> Dang there's alot of awesome mods in this one! Been lurking around here for a while, just havn't joined until now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a little question, does owning a Stryker make you egliable for joining the Trooper club?




*OF COURSE it does.. We are all Family... LOL*


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

I am slowly considering just building a second PC so i can get the Stryker, I want it but at the same time I don't want to get rid of my trooper :/


----------



## Leftfield2263

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomas*
> 
> If you have money, grab one of this - XSPC Rasa 750 RS240 WaterCooling Kit... users of H100 have allot problems, and XSPC kit will outperform H100 twice..


I know your were replying to someone else but I checked that XSPC kit out and liked it enough to buy. I was prev. looking at getting an H60 but never pulled the trigger due to skepticism. And the custom loop i wanted to build cost about $300.









TY for the suggestion. Should get it on Wednesday!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leftfield2263*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Doomas*
> 
> If you have money, grab one of this - XSPC Rasa 750 RS240 WaterCooling Kit... users of H100 have allot problems, and XSPC kit will outperform H100 twice..
> 
> 
> 
> I know your were replying to someone else but I checked that XSPC kit out and liked it enough to buy. I was prev. looking at getting an H60 but never pulled the trigger due to skepticism. And the custom loop i wanted to build cost about $300.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TY for the suggestion. Should get it on Wednesday!
Click to expand...

They are a great kits. I had the RS240 in my Scout plus a RX120, I will never go back to air.


----------



## Vlodaf

Could one of you tell me how much clearance there is on top of the case for a 240 rad? Im going to buythe Stryker (I assume it'll have the same clearance as the Trooper) and will probably buy the Cooler Master Eisberg when it is released, which is 45mm thick, so with fans that would require 70mm of clearance. Would that be possible without doing the handle mod? Thanks guys!


----------



## remorseless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlodaf*
> 
> Could one of you tell me how much clearance there is on top of the case for a 240 rad? Im going to buythe Stryker (I assume it'll have the same clearance as the Trooper) and will probably buy the Cooler Master Eisberg when it is released, which is 45mm thick, so with fans that would require 70mm of clearance. Would that be possible without doing the handle mod? Thanks guys!


you should be fine there is a huge space


----------



## Vlodaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remorseless*
> 
> you should be fine there is a huge space


Mmm ok, I wasn't sure about it since you can't seem to put an h100 in push/pull there and that's only 7mm thicker than the radiator I want to use in a push setup.


----------



## sjoggan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> 
> *OF COURSE it does.. We are all Family... LOL*


Well then, without further ado, here is my Stryker!



It is a work in progress, still have to sleeve cables and get some more LED's in it, but it's a start!









Re-edit: Realized I didn't have to write about specs


----------



## HCore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjoggan*
> 
> Well then, without further ado, here is my Stryker!


How did you get a Stryker already?


----------



## Leftfield2263

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HCore*
> 
> How did you get a Stryker already?


I wonder if its just modded t look just like the stryker...?


----------



## sjoggan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HCore*
> 
> How did you get a Stryker already?


I could order it the 19th(release date) and got it two days after from a web store here in Sweden!
The CM press release said: "The CM Storm Stryker will be available in June, 2012. Availability and pricing will vary based on geographical region."
But the shop I ordered from was the only one who actually had it on launch day, the other big shop isn't getting them until today, so I guess I was lucky!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leftfield2263*
> 
> I wonder if its just modded t look just like the stryker...?


Nope, got the box it came in








Besides I wish I was that good at modding


----------



## HCore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjoggan*
> 
> I could order it the 19th(release date) and got it two days after from a web store here in Sweden!
> The CM press release said: "The CM Storm Stryker will be available in June, 2012. Availability and pricing will vary based on geographical region."
> But the shop I ordered from was the only one who actually had it on launch day, the other big shop isn't getting them until today, so I guess I was lucky!


You damn lucky Swedes


----------



## sjoggan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HCore*
> 
> You damn lucky Swedes


Haha sometimes we too have to be lucky









Also: Anyone that could explain what "Time Stamp" in the CMSTC form means?


----------



## S3ason

It's a picture you take with a "timestamp". A fancy word for a piece of paper with your name on it to make sure you actually own what you claim to own


----------



## sjoggan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3ason*
> 
> It's a picture you take with a "timestamp". A fancy word for a piece of paper with your name on it to make sure you actually own what you claim to own


Oh I see! Thank you! So I just take the picture and link to it?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjoggan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> 
> *OF COURSE it does.. We are all Family... LOL*
> 
> 
> 
> Well then, without further ado, here is my Stryker!
> 
> 
> 
> It is a work in progress, still have to sleeve cables and get some more LED's in it, but it's a start!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Re-edit: Realized I didn't have to write about specs
Click to expand...

That is such a beautiful CASE.. WOW.


----------



## indyrocker

So I am getting ready to pull the trigger on a few modding supplies to work on my trooper. I was wondering what was the dimensions of the windows that you guys have made. I will be using clear cast acrylic and good ol' scotch 4010 to mount it. I also am going to be throwing in a pair of the new corsair air sp120's and those will be the high performance ones. This will be my first real mod to any computer not to mention my Trooper!


----------



## BlitzkriegFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlodaf*
> 
> Mmm ok, I wasn't sure about it since you can't seem to put an h100 in push/pull there and that's only 7mm thicker than the radiator I want to use in a push setup.


It fits ok, look I have the H100 in P/P



But to avoid any contact with the motherboard or any component, the radiator must be a little uncentered:



Instead of this:



As you can see, is not a big deal and there is not a sustantial loss in the airflow


----------



## sjoggan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> That is such a beautiful CASE.. WOW.


It is! Been waiting to get it ever since I saw it back when CM first displayed it January, so it's been a while!


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leftfield2263*
> 
> I know your were replying to someone else but I checked that XSPC kit out and liked it enough to buy. I was prev. looking at getting an H60 but never pulled the trigger due to skepticism. And the custom loop i wanted to build cost about $300.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TY for the suggestion. Should get it on Wednesday!


Man, i wish my loop only cost me $300 lmao


----------



## Vlodaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlitzkriegFC*
> 
> It fits ok, look I have the H100 in P/P
> 
> But to avoid any contact with the motherboard or any component, the radiator must be a little uncentered:
> 
> Instead of this:
> 
> As you can see, is not a big deal and there is not a sustantial loss in the airflow


That's great, thank you so much! Now I'll just have to wait for the Stryker and Eisberg to be released, which should be around the 15th of July (not sure about the Eisberg though). Looking forward to joining the club!


----------



## Raiden73

@zan30 dude how did you remove the front panel i cant remove mine can you show some pictures thank's:cheers:


----------



## Zan30

hi bud first take the top off then unscrew the screws on the bar that go's across the front of the case then push the front up wards there mat be two screws and the top aswell but cant remmber as i have modded mine and takin bits off


----------



## JordyGardiner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HCore*
> 
> How did you get a Stryker already?


I had one on Monday, was over the moon, sat undoing the box like a 10 year old, opened it had been broken during transit. :'(

I was not impressed, but cant wait to get my build going in it, when i get a replacement through.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JordyGardiner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HCore*
> 
> How did you get a Stryker already?
> 
> 
> 
> I had one on Monday, was over the moon, sat undoing the box like a 10 year old, opened it had been broken during transit. :'(
> 
> I was not impressed, but cant wait to get my build going in it, when i get a replacement through.
Click to expand...

That sucks,what got damaged?


----------



## Tea1023

lads quick question, besides the top space for a 240mm rad, I see a pic of a trooper with 2 more 240mm rads, one in the floor and another on the hdd cage. do these require modding to fit or is it an easy job?

does it make a difference that I'm actually interested in the CM Storm Stryker for the above mentioned rads?

thanks!


----------



## Leftfield2263

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tea1023*
> 
> lads quick question, besides the top space for a 240mm rad, I see a pic of a trooper with 2 more 240mm rads, one in the floor and another on the hdd cage. do these require modding to fit or is it an easy job?
> does it make a difference that I'm actually interested in the CM Storm Stryker for the above mentioned rads?
> thanks!


Only the one in the HDD cage would need to be modded,


----------



## Tea1023

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leftfield2263*
> 
> Only the one in the HDD cage would need to be modded,


thanks for the confirmation.
I'll be ordering mine on money so









edit:

I've seen the fans that come with it to have a blue led and other pics with red leds. is it just a luck of the draw which colour you get or have people found aftermarket white fans with blue leds which work with the built in controller?

I used to own a storm scout and I assume its the same type of fan controller wrt disabling the lights?


----------



## sjoggan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tea1023*
> 
> thanks for the confirmation.
> I'll be ordering mine on money so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> I've seen the fans that come with it to have a blue led and other pics with red leds. is it just a luck of the draw which colour you get or have people found aftermarket white fans with blue leds which work with the built in controller?
> I used to own a storm scout and I assume its the same type of fan controller wrt disabling the lights?


If you mean the Stryker, the fans that came with mine were 2x White 120mm (White LED), 1x White 200mm (Non-LED) and 1x White140mm (Non-LED).
The fan controller has a LED-switch aswell yes.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjoggan*
> 
> The fan controller has a LED-switch aswell yes.


I think what he is asking is are there aftermarket fans that will work with the led switch. I'm a Scout owner and it's not the easiest thing in the world to connect LED's to the switch on.


----------



## sjoggan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I think what he is asking is are there aftermarket fans that will work with the led switch. I'm a Scout owner and it's not the easiest thing in the world to connect LED's to the switch on.


Oh I see, didn't actually know that.


----------



## GoodInk

Trooper fans now in red, blue and green! This was posrted on the Storm FB page 41 mins ago! Its like they knew we where talking about them, lol.
200mm
http://www.cmstore.eu/cases/cosmos/cosmos-ii/200mm-led-fan-on-off-for-cosmos-ii-trooper/
200mm
http://www.cmstore.eu/cases/cosmos/cosmos-ii/120mm-led-fan-on-off-for-cosmos-ii-trooper/


----------



## kpforce1

Yesterday I was driving home when I suddenly ended up in BestBuy's parking lot. Walked around doing my usual scoping and discovered a sale on the monitor I already had on my desk







. Well, somehow I ended up with two more monitors and a Razor Black Widow Ultimate keyboard.... *sigh* My better half walked in as I was putting them up, took one look at the ridiculousness, shook her head, said "you are such a nerd, I love you", and walked out haha.


----------



## Iamazn

Will the H100 fit inside the Storm Trooper without any modding? If yes, can someone link me to a guide on how to do it?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Yesterday I was driving home when I suddenly ended up in BestBuy's parking lot. Walked around doing my usual scoping and discovered a sale on the monitor I already had on my desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Well, somehow I ended up with two more monitors and a Razor Black Widow Ultimate keyboard.... *sigh* My better half walked in as I was putting them up, took one look at the ridiculousness, shook her head, said "you are such a nerd, I love you", and walked out haha.


A lot of coincidences! But one must treat its trooper with only the best of the best








BTW, don't tell me those white speakers are part of a 7.1 speaker set


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> A lot of coincidences! But one must treat its trooper with only the best of the best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, don't tell me those white speakers are part of a 7.1 speaker set


lol no.... they are probably one of the best 2.1 systems i've used. Had them since 2001 haha. My Altec Lansing 5.1 system is on my other rig.


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iamazn*
> 
> Will the H100 fit inside the Storm Trooper without any modding? If yes, can someone link me to a guide on how to do it?


this has been covered multiple times, do a search


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iamazn*
> 
> Will the H100 fit inside the Storm Trooper without any modding? If yes, can someone link me to a guide on how to do it?


it depends if you want push pull,(up top) the only problem you will run into is the handle. Its in the way of one of the fans. You dont have to put a fan there. but if you want the 4 fans instead of three. you will have to do this mod http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club/1580#post_16595214

you can just use two 120mm fans down low and slam a 120mm/140mm up top. you can also find a low profile fan. I think someone found the one that would fit at one time.


----------



## Tea1023

hopefully the last question that I'm finding conflicting info on :'(

what's the thickest 240mm rad you can comfortably fit in the floor with a set of fans just pulling air?

Is there anything obstructing airflow down there besides the tool box you need to remove?

thanks!


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tea1023*
> 
> hopefully the last question that I'm finding conflicting info on :'(
> what's the thickest 240mm rad you can comfortably fit in the floor with a set of fans just pulling air?
> Is there anything obstructing airflow down there besides the tool box you need to remove?
> thanks!


the SSD trey i believe is all, what is the conflict your talking about?
EDIT after rereading your question, i realize this is not what your asking. Sorry. i believe a few people have put taller feet to raise the trooper for a little more breathing room


----------



## Tea1023

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> the SSD trey i believe is all, what is the conflict your talking about?
> EDIT after rereading your question, i realize this is not what your asking. Sorry. i believe a few people have put taller feet to raise the trooper for a little more breathing room


thanks that's perfect.

do you know how thick of a rad I can fit in there?

is the SSD tray the roof of the toolbox compartment, meaning once its removed you've potentially limitless height for the rad?


----------



## Iamazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> it depends if you want push pull,(up top) the only problem you will run into is the handle. Its in the way of one of the fans. You dont have to put a fan there. but if you want the 4 fans instead of three. you will have to do this mod http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club/1580#post_16595214
> you can just use two 120mm fans down low and slam a 120mm/140mm up top. you can also find a low profile fan. I think someone found the -one that would fit at one time.


-Is push pull better?
-So basically, the H100 goes INSIDE the case (under the 200mm fan?) and I add another 140mm fan on the top of the case?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iamazn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> it depends if you want push pull,(up top) the only problem you will run into is the handle. Its in the way of one of the fans. You dont have to put a fan there. but if you want the 4 fans instead of three. you will have to do this mod http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club/1580#post_16595214
> you can just use two 120mm fans down low and slam a 120mm/140mm up top. you can also find a low profile fan. I think someone found the -one that would fit at one time.
> 
> 
> 
> -Is push pull better?
> -So basically, the H100 goes INSIDE the case (under the 200mm fan?) and I add another 140mm fan on the top of the case?
Click to expand...

It would be better to use a high efficency 120 mm and a 100 or 92 mm slim fan under the handle brace.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> it depends if you want push pull,(up top) the only problem you will run into is the handle. Its in the way of one of the fans. You dont have to put a fan there. but if you want the 4 fans instead of three. you will have to do this mod http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club/1580#post_16595214
> you can just use two 120mm fans down low and slam a 120mm/140mm up top. you can also find a low profile fan. I think someone found the one that would fit at one time.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iamazn*
> 
> -Is push pull better?
> -So basically, the H100 goes INSIDE the case (under the 200mm fan?) and I add another 140mm fan on the top of the case?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> It would be better to use a high efficency 120 mm and a 100 or 92 mm slim fan under the handle brace.


A 140mm (Noctua) and 100mm Scythe on top,

H100 inside case and under that 2 120mm fans of choice. For best results and fine tuning use the fancontroller.


----------



## GoodInk

Went to Micro Center today and got sucked in









I got a great deal on a 3570K and a Sabertooth Z77



I didn't think it would look very good in my Lian Li A70F so I got this


Spoiler: Warning: Operation Red Dawn





I guess I'm now an official member now








BTW that is Potentia et Decor (my A70F) sitting behind it.


----------



## Iamazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> A 140mm (Noctua) and 100mm Scythe on top,
> 
> H100 inside case and under that 2 120mm fans of choice. For best results and fine tuning use the fancontroller.


Will using a 140mm and 100mm fan affect the handle in any way? Is it necessary to take off the top to reveal the bare handle?


----------



## Twisted Mind

What was the diameter of neon wire used for this?
I am planning a similar blue mod.


----------



## Bluezero5

I finally completely my storm trooper project with auto-BIOS and custom lights.
let me know what you think about it:

First, there he is, his name: WRAITH





under the hood:





My boot BIOS:


My desktop:



and now a more indepth look:

First, the top three bays modified to be a wind tunnel:





through the sides:






Here's my switch when I cannot use my boot bios:


Top and Bottom are GTX 680.
Middle is actually a HD7970, I removed the power cable so you can see better.
Through the boot bios, it will select which set of Boot drivers to use.



Here's a picture of the layout:



then we have System Idle:



When 50% - 85% loaded:




When load 85% - 100%, usually only during benching sessions:


----------



## Tea1023

what's the full specs? what motherboard?

its a great setup!

also, what fan is that at the rear that has hundreds of leds on it?!


----------



## Bluezero5

Statistics:

CM Storm Trooper Chassis
ASUS Rampage 4 Extreme with VRMs watercooled
Core i7 3930k 5.015Ghz (1.52V vcore) on Koolance CPU-370
select1: GTX680 SLI @1230Mhz with Koolance waterblocks
select2: HD7970 @ 1300Mhz with EK waterblock
16Gb Corsair 2400 DDR3 9-11-11-27 T1

BlackIce 120+240+240 (20-30 FPI) Radiators (max core temp at 70'c)

The Bright fan is a Enermax Duo Fan, it comes with a press switch, which I causally modified it to respond to system load.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Went to Micro Center today and got sucked in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a great deal on a 3570K and a Sabertooth Z77
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think it would look very good in my Lian Li A70F so I got this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Operation Red Dawn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'm now an official member now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW that is Potentia et Decor (my A70F) sitting behind it.


WOW .... I Have GOODINK on My Team... I am so Proud... Great sir... Great. Can't wait to see what you do with that Trooper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iamazn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> A 140mm (Noctua) and 100mm Scythe on top,
> 
> H100 inside case and under that 2 120mm fans of choice. For best results and fine tuning use the fancontroller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will using a 140mm and 100mm fan affect the handle in any way? Is it necessary to take off the top to reveal the bare handle?
Click to expand...

This is really Making things happen with enginutity.. Great work

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluezero5*
> 
> Statistics:
> 
> CM Storm Trooper Chassis
> ASUS Rampage 4 Extreme with VRMs watercooled
> Core i7 3930k 5.015Ghz (1.52V vcore) on Koolance CPU-370
> select1: GTX680 SLI @1230Mhz with Koolance waterblocks
> select2: HD7970 @ 1300Mhz with EK waterblock
> 16Gb Corsair 2400 DDR3 9-11-11-27 T1
> 
> BlackIce 120+240+240 (20-30 FPI) Radiators (max core temp at 70'c)
> 
> The Bright fan is a Enermax Duo Fan, it comes with a press switch, which I causally modified it to respond to system load.


BlueZero5 ... your build is so INN CRED I BULL...


----------



## Killer7

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluezero5*
> 
> I finally completely my storm trooper project with auto-BIOS and custom lights.
> let me know what you think about it:
> First, there he is, his name: WRAITH
> 
> 
> under the hood:
> 
> 
> My boot BIOS:
> 
> My desktop:
> 
> and now a more indepth look:
> First, the top three bays modified to be a wind tunnel:
> 
> 
> 
> through the sides:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my switch when I cannot use my boot bios:
> 
> Top and Bottom are GTX 680.
> Middle is actually a HD7970, I removed the power cable so you can see better.
> Through the boot bios, it will select which set of Boot drivers to use.
> 
> Here's a picture of the layout:
> 
> then we have System Idle:
> 
> When 50% - 85% loaded:
> 
> 
> When load 85% - 100%, usually only during benching sessions:






I'm at a loss for words, so all I can say is asdfsadahnftgpwsaeojlsdafklsda. That's amazing!


----------



## JordyGardiner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> That sucks,what got damaged?


A box was dropped on it during transit, and the whole of the front and top panels are shifted up about half an inch, the I/O ports are out of line, screw mounts on the front panel broke and the hot swap drive is out of line. Yeah was quite annoyed, but should get another one through soon i hope.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> WOW .... I Have GOODINK on My Team... I am so Proud... Great sir... Great. Can't wait to see what you do with that Trooper


Thanks







As of right now I don't plan on doing to much to the case, WC'ing, and lighting up the top panel. BTW the RS240 fits like a glove in the top with this MB.



BTW Operation Red Dawn isn't named after the movie, it's named after the Operation that was named after the movie









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Red_Dawn


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iamazn*
> 
> Will using a 140mm and 100mm fan affect the handle in any way? Is it necessary to take off the top to reveal the bare handle?


#1: no, it does't.
#2: yes
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> This is really Making things happen with enginutity.. Great work


Lot's and Lot's of coffee did the trick,


----------



## Solomez

An RX240 PP configuration is no way in hell possible to fit on the top of this case without the handle mod, correct? I'm planning to mount it on the bottom, remove the bottom cage, and remove the supply box. I know it's going to look whack without the sexy supply box but I gotta do what I gotta do. Planning to get 4 Vortex's PWM versions (anyone else got another suggestion?) And then put the dual bay radiator on the two slots above the bottom one, and then install a nice little 4-way fan controller with red back lighting on the very bottom slot to control my 4 fans.

And here's a few pictures of my beauty "shoenice22"
Side View:


Front View:


Top View:


Side View:


Side View w/ side panel off:


Close-up of CPU/HEATSINK/GPU


Future add-ons/mods. Going to add a 2M nzxt led strip all the way around the interior of the case. A 1M nzxt led strip along the top to add glow to the top of the case. Two HAF-X Psu covers to cover up the mess at the bottom, and going to drill two holes with gromets in them for my RX240 PP config. Might make the front plate of dual-bay res red to match the rest of case, then a 4-way fan controller at bottom slot with red glow to match and control the 4 fans on the RX240. I plan on adding an addition 560Ti, but I don't have the money yet, and then upgrade to 16GB of ram. Might swap out the 200MM on top for two 120s.


----------



## Iamazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> #1: no, it does't.
> #2: yes
> Lot's and Lot's of coffee did the trick,


How would I take off the top?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iamazn*
> 
> How would I take off the top?


Take the side panels off first. 3 attached-to-the-top 'clips' on either side need to be pushed (careful; made of plastic) and it's off


----------



## Iamazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Take the side panels off first. 3 attached-to-the-top 'clips' on either side need to be pushed (careful; made of plastic) and it's off


How likely would it be for me to accidentally damage my case...


----------



## Wattser93

I'm very close to purchasing a Storm Trooper but am waiting a bit to see if I can find a deal to see if I can save a bit off of the $150 price.

Link to exact case I'm looking at:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119245

I have a few questions first:

- Can the beep of the fan controller be turned off?
- Is the bottom "lock box" large enough to store items like a 2.5" external or a mouse? Even better, does somebody have HWD measurements of the box?
- With the fan controller, can you fine tune fan speed by something like 10-20%, or is it a simple high/low controller?

Thank you to anybody that can help out.


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wattser93*
> 
> I'm very close to purchasing a Storm Trooper but am waiting a bit to see if I can find a deal to see if I can save a bit off of the $150 price.
> Link to exact case I'm looking at:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119245
> I have a few questions first:
> - Can the beep of the fan controller be turned off?
> - Is the bottom "lock box" large enough to store items like a 2.5" external or a mouse? Even better, does somebody have HWD measurements of the box?
> - With the fan controller, can you fine tune fan speed by something like 10-20%, or is it a simple high/low controller?
> Thank you to anybody that can help out.


$150 is a deal. Its regular price is $189. The only reason they haven't put it back to regular price is because it sells so well at the $150 price point. No other full tower has the same value and style.


----------



## Wattser93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> $150 is a deal. Its regular price is $189. The only reason they haven't put it back to regular price is because it sells so well at the $150 price point. No other full tower has the same value and style.


I saw that it was about $154 on Amazon, is that a regular Amazon price or a sale price also? (If anybody knows) If it typically retails for $190 across the board I'll pick one up at $150.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solomez*
> 
> An RX240 PP configuration is no way in hell possible to fit on the top of this case without the handle mod, correct? I'm planning to mount it on the bottom, remove the bottom cage, and remove the supply box. I know it's going to look whack without the sexy supply box but I gotta do what I gotta do. Planning to get 4 Vortex's PWM versions (anyone else got another suggestion?) And then put the dual bay radiator on the two slots above the bottom one, and then install a nice little 4-way fan controller with red back lighting on the very bottom slot to control my 4 fans.
> 
> And here's a few pictures of my beauty "shoenice22"
> 
> Top View:
> 
> 
> Future add-ons/mods. Going to add a 2M nzxt led strip all the way around the interior of the case. A 1M nzxt led strip along the top to add glow to the top of the case. Two HAF-X Psu covers to cover up the mess at the bottom, and going to drill two holes with gromets in them for my RX240 PP config. Might make the front plate of dual-bay res red to match the rest of case, then a 4-way fan controller at bottom slot with red glow to match and control the 4 fans on the RX240. I plan on adding an addition 560Ti, but I don't have the money yet, and then upgrade to 16GB of ram. Might swap out the 200MM on top for two 120s.


There is no way you are going to mount a RX rad in PP in the top of this case unless you mount it off center. That red is a perfect match, what color is it? For LED's you should look up Modelers Brand, you can check out a review I did in my sig. I have used the NZXT stuff and in no way do they even come close to putting out the same amount of light.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wattser93*
> 
> I'm very close to purchasing a Storm Trooper but am waiting a bit to see if I can find a deal to see if I can save a bit off of the $150 price.
> 
> Link to exact case I'm looking at:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119245
> 
> I have a few questions first:
> 
> - Can the beep of the fan controller be turned off?
> - Is the bottom "lock box" large enough to store items like a 2.5" external or a mouse? Even better, does somebody have HWD measurements of the box?
> - With the fan controller, can you fine tune fan speed by something like 10-20%, or is it a simple high/low controller?
> 
> Thank you to anybody that can help out.


And I just paid full price for mine


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wattser93*
> 
> I'm very close to purchasing a Storm Trooper but am waiting a bit to see if I can find a deal to see if I can save a bit off of the $150 price.
> Link to exact case I'm looking at:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119245
> I have a few questions first:
> - Can the beep of the fan controller be turned off?
> - Is the bottom "lock box" large enough to store items like a 2.5" external or a mouse? Even better, does somebody have HWD measurements of the box?
> - With the fan controller, can you fine tune fan speed by something like 10-20%, or is it a simple high/low controller?
> Thank you to anybody that can help out.


-If you could find the speaker that puts out the beep and remove it, I suppose you could disable it
-external hard drive, yes. Mouse, no not quite big enough for that
-the controller has 6 settings of variable control, so you're looking at about 16-17% per step


----------



## Twisted Mind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> -the controller has 6 settings of variable control, so you're looking at about 16-17% per step


I think it is even better than that. Operating voltage of most fans is declared to 7-12V. I can't measure voltage right now, but i think those steps are exactly 7-12V, which would make around 8% steps between 60% and 100%


----------



## Solomez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> There is no way you are going to mount a RX rad in PP in the top of this case unless you mount it off center. That red is a perfect match, what color is it? For LED's you should look up Modelers Brand, you can check out a review I did in my sig. I have used the NZXT stuff and in no way do they even come close to putting out the same amount of light.
> And I just paid full price for mine


I don't have much experience with soldering at all, and it seems like a bit to pay for $9 every foot. I don't want my case lighting up like a christmas tree, so I think the nzxt's will work just fine for me. Plus it comes with on/off switch, so less work for me


----------



## Thestigx

Hello guys









I am gonna buy an storm stryker. So I was wondering, what will cable extensions will look good on white? White or black?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solomez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> There is no way you are going to mount a RX rad in PP in the top of this case unless you mount it off center. That red is a perfect match, what color is it? For LED's you should look up Modelers Brand, you can check out a review I did in my sig. I have used the NZXT stuff and in no way do they even come close to putting out the same amount of light.
> And I just paid full price for mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have much experience with soldering at all, and it seems like a bit to pay for $9 every foot. I don't want my case lighting up like a christmas tree, so I think the nzxt's will work just fine for me. Plus it comes with on/off switch, so less work for me
Click to expand...

Fair enough, as they are not for everyone.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thestigx*
> 
> Hello guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am gonna buy an storm stryker. So I was wondering, what will cable extensions will look good on white? White or black?


It really depends on your other components too. Black pretty much goes with everything though.


----------



## WivZ

I have a question. I'm using SSD to install my OS and it takes me about 30sec to boot my pc. Is that normal?? I thought it should be faster than that, am I wrong?

SSD Crucial M4 128gb
Asus Sabertooth Z77
i7 3770K
cm Storm Trooper


----------



## TechSilver13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WivZ*
> 
> I have a question. I'm using SSD to install my OS and it takes me about 30sec to boot my pc. Is that normal?? I thought it should be faster than that, am I wrong?
> SSD Crucial M4 128gb
> Asus Sabertooth Z77
> i7 3770K
> cm Storm Trooper


it probably should be faster, did you set your bios to scsi? I boot in under 10 seconds. (intel drive for bootup)


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WivZ*
> 
> I have a question. I'm using SSD to install my OS and it takes me about 30sec to boot my pc. Is that normal?? I thought it should be faster than that, am I wrong?
> SSD Crucial M4 128gb
> Asus Sabertooth Z77
> i7 3770K
> cm Storm Trooper


It's been a long time since I installed os on anything (but soon I will) but the first thing I always check in the BIOS/UEFI is if the SSD controller set to AHCI mode.


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wattser93*
> 
> I saw that it was about $154 on Amazon, is that a regular Amazon price or a sale price also? (If anybody knows) If it typically retails for $190 across the board I'll pick one up at $150.


If Amazon actually had them for sale(not outside vendors), they would be $149.99. I bought mine from Amazon. Check the first page of this club and you'll see the on sale price. When I first saw this case, it was $189. About a week afterward, they put it on sale for Cooler Master's 20th(correct me if I'm wrong) Anniversary.

Right now, Overstock.com has them for $148.44 shipped if you're interested.

http://www.overstock.com/Electronics/CM-Storm-Trooper-SGC-5000-KKN1-System-Cabinet/6325837/product.html?cid=123620


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> WOW .... I Have GOODINK on My Team... I am so Proud... Great sir... Great. Can't wait to see what you do with that Trooper
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As of right now I don't plan on doing to much to the case, WC'ing, and lighting up the top panel. BTW the RS240 fits like a glove in the top with this MB.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Operation Red Dawn isn't named after the movie, it's named after the Operation that was named after the movie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Red_Dawn
Click to expand...

I figured that... I don't see you as the Patrick Swazie type.. LOL


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Thats Funny...
> I want One...But the box won't fit in my Living Room..*


You know. I actually wanted to get the case when I started my current build but figured out it does not fit in my car trunk







I have Toyota Aygo which is rather small one








I'm now in shoebox at 430x430x185 mm and next time, let me tell you, I will seriously consider getting bigger car instead.



I have atm Storm Scout (or well had until I completed putting my stuff in this new box) and even that one would not have fitted in my car trunk with the radiator attached.


----------



## WivZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyler2Dope*
> 
> it probably should be faster, did you set your bios to scsi? I boot in under 10 seconds. (intel drive for bootup)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> It's been a long time since I installed os on anything (but soon I will) but the first thing I always check in the BIOS/UEFI is if the SSD controller set to AHCI mode.


Hmmm... Where can I check that setting? Sorry I'm new with this stuff and this my first time build my own rig.
I'm using mobo asus sabertooth z77.


----------



## Blatsz32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WivZ*
> 
> Hmmm... Where can I check that setting? Sorry I'm new with this stuff and this my first time build my own rig.
> I'm using mobo asus sabertooth z77.


Hit up the Sabertooth Z77 club. Its got some useful info there. Your settings, by default should be on AHCI, I can't remember the tab but its the third one in your bios, there should be an option to check your setting...also,there seems to be an issue with the C-states. I'm not sure if its affecting SSD read times only during a "wake-up" or it affects it during a boot up as well


----------



## Iamazn

More H100 questions:
-How much better is push pull vs just push?
-How much better would 2x140mm (pull) be than 1x140mm + 100mm (pull), if any?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iamazn*
> 
> More H100 questions:
> -How much better is push pull vs just push?
> -How much better would 2x140mm (pull) be than 1x140mm + 100mm (pull), if any?


I really think that a 120 and a 100 would be the best option for fluid dynamics.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Thats Funny...
> I want One...But the box won't fit in my Living Room..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know. I actually wanted to get the case when I started my current build but figured out it does not fit in my car trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have Toyota Aygo which is rather small one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm now in shoebox at 430x430x185 mm and next time, let me tell you, I will seriously consider getting bigger car instead.
> 
> 
> 
> I have atm Storm Scout (or well had until I completed putting my stuff in this new box) and even that one would not have fitted in my car trunk with the radiator attached.
Click to expand...

Wowser's ... What a Build... Looks like the AC unit on the back of the house.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solomez*
> 
> An RX240 PP configuration is no way in hell possible to fit on the top of this case without the handle mod, correct? I'm planning to mount it on the bottom, remove the bottom cage, and remove the supply box. I know it's going to look whack without the sexy supply box but I gotta do what I gotta do. Planning to get 4 Vortex's PWM versions (anyone else got another suggestion?) And then put the dual bay radiator on the two slots above the bottom one, and then install a nice little 4-way fan controller with red back lighting on the very bottom slot to control my 4 fans.
> 
> And here's a few pictures of my beauty "shoenice22"
> Side View:
> 
> 
> Front View:
> 
> 
> Top View:
> 
> 
> Side View:
> 
> 
> Side View w/ side panel off:
> 
> 
> Close-up of CPU/HEATSINK/GPU
> 
> 
> Future add-ons/mods. Going to add a 2M nzxt led strip all the way around the interior of the case. A 1M nzxt led strip along the top to add glow to the top of the case. Two HAF-X Psu covers to cover up the mess at the bottom, and going to drill two holes with gromets in them for my RX240 PP config. Might make the front plate of dual-bay res red to match the rest of case, then a 4-way fan controller at bottom slot with red glow to match and control the 4 fans on the RX240. I plan on adding an addition 560Ti, but I don't have the money yet, and then upgrade to 16GB of ram. Might swap out the 200MM on top for two 120s.


Very Nice Paint mod and build.. Very nice indeed


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iamazn*
> 
> More H100 questions:
> -How much better is push pull vs just push?
> -How much better would 2x140mm (pull) be than 1x140mm + 100mm (pull), if any?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> I really think that a 120 and a 100 would be the best option for fluid dynamics.
Click to expand...

Just to ask a logical question..but isn't more cooling surface better?

Push/pull sounds more efficient..


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Iamazn*
> 
> More H100 questions:
> -How much better is push pull vs just push?
> -How much better would 2x140mm (pull) be than 1x140mm + 100mm (pull), if any?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> I really think that a 120 and a 100 would be the best option for fluid dynamics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just to ask a logical question..but isn't more cooling surface better?
> 
> Push/pull sounds more efficient..
Click to expand...

It is but it's not like it's night and day, if you have good fans to start with. The less static pressure you have the more push/pull helps. We are talking about a few degrees. But if you are wanting a lot better cooling get a Rasa kit, they are not much more and they run circles around the H100.


----------



## WivZ

Guys, I just set up Corsair H100 that I bought yesterday, and I think the pump is kinda noisy. Is that normal?????
Its not so loud, but I can hear the sound and its a little bit annoying for me.


----------



## Vlodaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WivZ*
> 
> Guys, I just set up Corsair H100 that I bought yesterday, and I think the pump is kinda noisy. Is that normal?????
> Its not so loud, but I can hear the sound and its a little bit annoying for me.


The latest batch has a problem with the pump (the main reason I won't be buying an H100). Just search the internet and you'll find enough topics about it.


----------



## WivZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlodaf*
> 
> The latest batch has a problem with the pump (the main reason I won't be buying an H100). Just search the internet and you'll find enough topics about it.


Hmm in my case, I dont know if the sound is normal or not, but I'm really annoying hearing that noise lol


----------



## Blatsz32

so, took Goodinks advice, plugged gpu cables from the back to lower some sag, still had to use spacer to give better airflow, I moved my res to the back and got rid of the ugly z-tie...I need to figureout the best way to get my fans mounted. currently my rear fan, top fan, and 2 side panel fans are my exhaust. My 2 front are intake. the only reason I have so many exhaust is the heat from my cards is unbeliveable. Any advice? Theres a thread that has all fans as intake cept the rear ...sounds like a lot of hot air being blown around the inside of the case especially if your exhaust fan isn't blowing the air out fast enough.

BTW thanks for the advice G-Ink..now it's what to do with that rats nest of cables....I'm going with external HDD drives and just keeping a 120g and 64g SSD as my internals I think, not positive.

oh the blue/green motif is to match my front fan control digi read out.


----------



## Alvarez

Hello people,

Do we know the CFM of front fans in maximum RPM ? (I couldnt find the manual to check it)

I'm not happy about fans' cooling performance so thinking to change with Corsair Air Series AF120 Performance Edition or Scythe Ultra Kaze DFS123812H-3000 (do yo have any recommendation of one them too ? Need something compatible of front part of the case and also +100CFM)


----------



## Vlodaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WivZ*
> 
> Hmm in my case, I dont know if the sound is normal or not, but I'm really annoying hearing that noise lol


If it's that bad, you probably got a faulty pump, but like I said, the latest batch is known to have problems with it


----------



## Iamazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlodaf*
> 
> The latest batch has a problem with the pump (the main reason I won't be buying an H100). Just search the internet and you'll find enough topics about it.


Any idea when a "new" batch of H100s will be out?


----------



## Iamazn

The small dust filter on the bottom left is very hard to remove (I haven't pulled it out yet)... Is this normal?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> I really think that a 120 and a 100 would be the best option for fluid dynamics.


Would adding 2 fans under the "top" of the case make it harder to clean as you'd need to take off the top every time?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WivZ*
> 
> Guys, I just set up Corsair H100 that I bought yesterday, and I think the pump is kinda noisy. Is that normal?????
> Its not so loud, but I can hear the sound and its a little bit annoying for me.


If it's a grinding noise, they are working on it
http://www.overclock.net/t/1236923/corsair-h100-h80-h60-noise-grinding-pump-fix-official-corsair-response
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> I need to figureout the best way to get my fans mounted. currently my rear fan, top fan, and 2 side panel fans are my exhaust. My 2 front are intake. the only reason I have so many exhaust is the heat from my cards is unbeliveable. Any advice? Theres a thread that has all fans as intake cept the rear ...sounds like a lot of hot air being blown around the inside of the case especially if your exhaust fan isn't blowing the air out fast enough.


I would try flipping your side panel fans. Then consider adding fans to the bottom if you are not getting enough air flow and/or removing all the fan filters.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iamazn*
> 
> 1. The small dust filter on the bottom left is very hard to remove (I haven't pulled it out yet)... Is this normal?
> 
> 2. Would adding 2 fans under the "top" of the case make it harder to clean as you'd need to take off the top every time?


1. They do have a stub that clicks in to place, you need to pull the handle away from the case then slide it out. If it is still hard look to see if it bound up on something. If it isn't then the groves that guide it in and hold it in place might be too tight, just pry them back a little, but not too much or the filter will be loose once you put it back in.

2. I think you answered your self there


----------



## Iamazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> 2. I think you answered your self there


Thanks for all your help. If I get a H100, I'll probably just only use push and not do push/pull.

Also, does anyone know if the Maximus V Extreme will fit inside of the CM Storm Trooper?


----------



## WivZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iamazn*
> 
> Thanks for all your help. If I get a H100, I'll probably just only use push and not do push/pull.
> Also, does anyone know if the Maximus V Extreme will fit inside of the CM Storm Trooper?


this case is gigantic and you can put almost every motherboard in this case without any problem


----------



## azianai

just picked this case up, gonna migrate my build from my 600T over.
"downgrading" from my H100 to an H80, whats the best place to put it, intake from the rear, exhaust from the rear, or stick it up top


----------



## bintang1180

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> 
> so, took Goodinks advice, plugged gpu cables from the back to lower some sag, still had to use spacer to give better airflow, I moved my res to the back and got rid of the ugly z-tie...I need to figureout the best way to get my fans mounted. currently my rear fan, top fan, and 2 side panel fans are my exhaust. My 2 front are intake. the only reason I have so many exhaust is the heat from my cards is unbeliveable. Any advice? Theres a thread that has all fans as intake cept the rear ...sounds like a lot of hot air being blown around the inside of the case especially if your exhaust fan isn't blowing the air out fast enough.
> BTW thanks for the advice G-Ink..now it's what to do with that rats nest of cables....I'm going with external HDD drives and just keeping a 120g and 64g SSD as my internals I think, not positive.
> oh the blue/green motif is to match my front fan control digi read out.





wow very owesome Grapich Card








and nice rig


----------



## Vlodaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iamazn*
> 
> Any idea when a "new" batch of H100s will be out?


Just take a look at the link GoodInk posted a few posts back. Not sure even Corsair knows that though...


----------



## SortOfGrim

PEOPLE, use spoiler tags when quoting posts with pictures



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Thank you for viewing this spoiler



Does removing the X-Dock bay require the dremel? Or is it just screwed in?

*edit* looks like it does require the dremel but also seems to be screwed in


----------



## benben84

Just ordered 4x120mm and 1x140mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro LED case fans in red along with their Hydra Pro controller. Excited to install them! Next project is red leds in strategic places to accentuate this beautiful case!


----------



## Vlodaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Just ordered 4x120mm and 1x140mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro LED case fans in red along with their Hydra Pro controller. Excited to install them! Next project is red leds in strategic places to accentuate this beautiful case!


Could you tell my how the 140mm ones are (120mm as well), or possibly even do a mini review about them? I can barely find any reviews on em, especially about the 140. Mostly interested in the sound quality and quantity. Would be much appreciated!


----------



## JuiceyNinja

Thinking about ditching this case for a CM Cosmos II

Reasons behind it:
it has that separate place for the PSU
it looks better for cable management
More of a professional look.
and apparently the new fan controller on it is really good!

Thoughts?


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlodaf*
> 
> Could you tell my how the 140mm ones are (120mm as well), or possibly even do a mini review about them? I can barely find any reviews on em, especially about the 140. Mostly interested in the sound quality and quantity. Would be much appreciated!


I will give you my thoughts though I don't have much to compare them too besides the stock cooler master ones and their r4 fans that come in a 4 pack. Here's what I've watched on them:









The second vid shows a fog test and it seems the bitfenix are rather nice. I picked these simply for their on/off led function which I can control from their Hydra Pro controller or I imagine the stock CM controller though it's limited to 3 I believe so that is why I needed the controller.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vlodaf*
> 
> Could you tell my how the 140mm ones are (120mm as well), or possibly even do a mini review about them? I can barely find any reviews on em, especially about the 140. Mostly interested in the sound quality and quantity. Would be much appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> I will give you my thoughts though I don't have much to compare them too besides the stock cooler master ones and their r4 fans that come in a 4 pack. Here's what I've watched on them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second vid shows a fog test and it seems the bitfenix are rather nice. I picked these simply for their on/off led function which I can control from their Hydra Pro controller or I imagine the stock CM controller though it's limited to 3 I believe so that is why I needed the controller.
Click to expand...

Where has she been all my life


----------



## GoodInk

HAPPY 4TH OF JULY CMSTC!!!


----------



## Killer7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuiceyNinja*
> 
> Thinking about ditching this case for a CM Cosmos II
> Reasons behind it:
> it has that separate place for the PSU
> it looks better for cable management
> More of a professional look.
> and apparently the new fan controller on it is really good!
> Thoughts?


If you have the money and it works better for YOU than the storm trooper, then sure, why not. Reason I underline you is that other people will try to force some opinions on you from time to time so just ignore them. It is a very elegant case if you have the room for it, so if it's what you when then go get it!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuiceyNinja*
> 
> Thinking about ditching this case for a CM Cosmos II
> Reasons behind it:
> it has that separate place for the PSU
> it looks better for cable management
> More of a professional look.
> and apparently the new fan controller on it is really good!
> Thoughts?


My first choice until I saw the price and no window panel. But the door hinge, separate psu bay, 2 hot-swappable bays for 3.5" SATA drives and the top push/pull triple radiator setup are sweet. However I'm very happy with my Trooper! Good luck, JN!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> HAPPY 4TH OF JULY CMSTC!!!


*Thanks Goodink.. I was having a Party..*


----------



## Leftfield2263

Just got 99% thru my water cooling kit (XSMC Rasa 750) but I cannot install the second fan on the rad because it ever so slightly blocks the CPU power port.



































this is a basic 120x25mm fan.


Srry about the phone quality pic, camera is too far away haha. I kno, I kno, I kno, still needs some new tubes/color additive, just testing atm.

I started looking for some 120x20mm fans and smaller and found these Yates for pretty cheap.

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g36/c15/s771/list/p1/Fans-12_Volt_Fans-120mm_x_20mm_Fans-Page1.html

Any experience w/ these or do any of you recommend some other fans less than 25mm thick?

Thanks!


----------



## Doomas

Move radiator from the center to opening on the side, plenty holes for that...


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leftfield2263*
> 
> Just got 99% thru my water cooling kit (XSMC Rasa 750) but I cannot install the second fan on the rad because it ever so slightly blocks the CPU power port.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a basic 120x25mm fan.
> 
> 
> Srry about the phone quality pic, camera is too far away haha. I kno, I kno, I kno, still needs some new tubes/color additive, just testing atm.
> 
> I started looking for some 120x20mm fans and smaller and found these Yates for pretty cheap.
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g36/c15/s771/list/p1/Fans-12_Volt_Fans-120mm_x_20mm_Fans-Page1.html
> 
> Any experience w/ these or do any of you recommend some other fans less than 25mm thick?
> 
> Thanks!


Put the barbs to the front, use the holes that all 8 screw holes line up with (center ones) it will sit farther forward. You'll need to conect the CPU 8 pin first before mounting the rad and have the fans screwed on too. I used the CPU extention CM provided (sleeved it) so I don't have to mess with it if I need to disconct power for what ever reason. I can take pics if you need me to.


----------



## indyrocker

there's a window mod that I made to the right and left side panels not quite happy with it but that will be fixed when I have money and time to redo the windows.


----------



## Leftfield2263

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Put the barbs to the front, use the holes that all 8 screw holes line up with (center ones) it will sit farther forward. You'll need to conect the CPU 8 pin first before mounting the rad and have the fans screwed on too. I used the CPU extention CM provided (sleeved it) so I don't have to mess with it if I need to disconct power for what ever reason. I can take pics if you need me to.


Yea, a pic would be great. I think I get what your saying tho. I went out and bought some shiny black tubing at home depot so ima redo it all either way.


----------



## Leftfield2263

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomas*
> 
> Move radiator from the center to opening on the side, plenty holes for that...


You mean on the side panel or where the fans go on the side of the case? Or what?


----------



## Bradfsh

Figured Id join the club and post my modified Storm Trooper





Just put the window in a few days ago, still need to tighten up some details. Also ordered UV green sata cables, wire loom, case fans and cold cathodes which should be here today. Will post those once I get them in.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leftfield2263*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Put the barbs to the front, use the holes that all 8 screw holes line up with (center ones) it will sit farther forward. You'll need to conect the CPU 8 pin first before mounting the rad and have the fans screwed on too. I used the CPU extention CM provided (sleeved it) so I don't have to mess with it if I need to disconct power for what ever reason. I can take pics if you need me to.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, a pic would be great. I think I get what your saying tho. I went out and bought some shiny black tubing at home depot so ima redo it all either way.
Click to expand...

Here you go.

I had to use these holes for my MB, if I used the other ones the rad would interferer with the CPU 8 pin.


----------



## Doomas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leftfield2263*
> 
> You mean on the side panel or where the fans go on the side of the case? Or what?


No, on top of case, like on this picture.. 
As you see, radiator can be moved little to 1 of the sides....that will give you plenty space for the fans.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Seriously considering getting the Stryker as a replacement for my little scout. As much as I like my scout its too small for high-end graphics cards without modding.

I want to switch from my current crossfire setup to a single high-end card instead, the only question now is buy a 7950/7970 now or wait till the 8000 series is out hmmm


----------



## S3ason




----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*
> 
> Seriously considering getting the Stryker as a replacement for my little scout. As much as I like my scout its too small for high-end graphics cards without modding.
> 
> I want to switch from my current crossfire setup to a single high-end card instead, the only question now is buy a 7950/7970 now or wait till the 8000 series is out hmmm


I would get a 670 if you buy now, but if you wait until the next gen of GPU's to come out the Scout II might be out by then.

The 670 out performs the 7970 in some games and is close to it in the ones it doesn't beat it in for less money.
http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/598?vs=508&i=468.371.372.373.469.374.375.376.470.377.378.379.471.380.381.382.472.385.384.383.473.386.387.388.474.389.390.392.475.393.394.476.395.396.477.397.400.398.401.402.403.404.459.457.456.405.460.391.426.406.424.407.411.410.422.423.409.413.412.414.415.416.417.418.419.420.421

More of the same with the 7950
http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/598?vs=550&i=468.371.372.373.469.374.375.376.470.377.378.379.471.380.381.382.472.385.384.383.473.386.387.388.474.389.390.392.475.393.394.476.395.396.477.397.400.398.401.402.403.404.459.457.456.405.460.391.426.406.424.407.411.410.422.423.409.413.412.414.415.416.417.418.419.420.421

But if you are wanting AMD for what ever reason I'd go with the 7950 unless you like to OC your cards. The 7970 OC's very good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3ason*


Saw that the other day and I kept thinking, too bad he isn't part of the CMSTC or he would know how to mod the handle!







I even posted a link to it, but really who reads the comments on youtube


----------



## Shadow of Intent

I just prefer AMD cards, I use 3 monitors and although I know nvidia cards support multi-monitor setups now Im more familiar with AMD's setup.

That and I just found the 7970 ASUS Direct CU II for pretty much the same price as the 670:

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-276-AS

Im impatient when it comes to technology so I really wanna upgrade now but theres still part of me saying wait for the 8000 series, stupid brain >.>


----------



## unimatrixzero

*I really Love this new window. Great Work*


----------



## indyrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *I really Love this new window. Great Work*


The funny thing is I am actually happy with the "mistake" I made when I cut into the right side panel. If I was a surgeon I would have amputated the wrong leg! But Oh well the window on the back looking over the cpu cut out looks better than I thought it would. I think I might get some bigger u-channel next time and just say no to the jigsaw and yes to the dremmel.


----------



## justinwebb

That is hella crooked


----------



## HCore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradfsh*
> 
> Figured Id join the club and post my modified Storm Trooper
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just put the window in a few days ago, still need to tighten up some details. Also ordered UV green sata cables, wire loom, case fans and cold cathodes which should be here today. Will post those once I get them in.


Very unique for the Storm Trooper but I like it. Nice Job Bradfsh


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> That is hella crooked


He made it that way obviously..


----------



## LostKauz

sorry for the ABSOLUTE horrible pics need better lighting.

anyways im in the club!


----------



## ReAzem

Hey guys!

I finaly decided to order a Trooper!

Since I'm switching all my rig to a new case, I've been thinking about watercooling. I already own an H70 but I am considering to go for a real water cooling system. I simply don't know where to start, there is so much information all over the place! Not only I have to find the best water cooling kit for me but I have to find one that will fit my case.

I would like suggestions on where to start.

- I don't want anything outside of the case.
- I would prefer an all-in-one kit but not if it's sacrificing quality. Preferably the best kit that would fit a storm trooper without case moding.
- How long do these things last? I don't mind dumping alot of money on it at first but I dont think I want to change pump every three years.
- I don't want to cool my graphics card yet, just the CPU will be enough to get started







.

*Can you guys suggest me a kit?*


----------



## S3ason

You'll definitely want a XSPC raystorm kit. At dazmode.com they let you customize the kit as far as tubing and fitting color and let you choose a radiator. For the radiator you'll want to go with an ex240 with some high pressure fans. These kits perform great but the dual bay reservoir is an eye sore in my opinion. Good luck.


----------



## ReAzem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3ason*
> 
> You'll definitely want a XSPC raystorm kit. At dazmode.com they let you customize the kit as far as tubing and fitting color and let you choose a radiator. For the radiator you'll want to go with an ex240 with some high pressure fans. These kits perform great but the dual bay reservoir is an eye sore in my opinion. Good luck.


Website is awesome, thanks!
I tought that we didn't really see the reservoir anyways?

And what about the average lifetime of this kind of kit?


----------



## Blatsz32

The Swiftech kit is good to, http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0392322. It's got a great cpu block, a fantastic, pump, and a good res. The pump is about the size of a plum, has no noise ..that I can hear, and is super strong, and reliable


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I should have bought that kit but Microcenter didn't have it when i decided to go custom loop. I bought the Apogee HD, The MCP655-b, and the 240 rad all by swiftech and I couldn't be happier with the quality and performance. I should have bought the Swiftech res thats in that kit as well because the one I have is huge and gaudy, but it works. Its a Danger Den Rad reservoir. I am by no means a watercooling professional, its my first custom build, if I were to ever buy a new rig I'd water cool it again and buy all swiftech. Thats my 2cents..hope it helps.

If you research all the items in the kit you'll find that they all have great performance and little negative comments


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReAzem*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *S3ason*
> 
> You'll definitely want a XSPC raystorm kit. At dazmode.com they let you customize the kit as far as tubing and fitting color and let you choose a radiator. For the radiator you'll want to go with an ex240 with some high pressure fans. These kits perform great but the dual bay reservoir is an eye sore in my opinion. Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Website is awesome, thanks!
> I tought that we didn't really see the reservoir anyways?
> 
> And what about the average lifetime of this kind of kit?
Click to expand...

The D5 is one of the longest lasting pumps you can buy, it's strong, and pretty quiet, 50,000 hour MTBF (5 year lifetime). The only thing you'll be replacing is tubing and water over time. Stay away from Primochill tubing, in the past it was great tubing, but lately it has gone to crap







Make sure you get a kill coil and just run distilled water. If you want color, Mayhems is the best.


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> He made it that way obviously..


lol whatever you say, still crooked and looks out of place, wouldn't be bad if it was straight with the top.


----------



## Blatsz32

Killcoil? Damn, should I get it right away? If microcenter is out what other substitute can I use?
http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0391521
that correct?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> Killcoil? Damn, should I get it right away? If microcenter is out what other substitute can I use?


You can run for awhile with out it, it's not like you with have algae grow over night on you. You can use PT Nuke also, but I prefer Killcoil (pure silver) less of a chance of it reacting with any other stuff you put in your loop, like dyes.


----------



## indyrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3ason*
> 
> You'll definitely want a XSPC raystorm kit. At dazmode.com they let you customize the kit as far as tubing and fitting color and let you choose a radiator. For the radiator you'll want to go with an ex240 with some high pressure fans. These kits perform great but the dual bay reservoir is an eye sore in my opinion. Good luck.


I actually have one of the first gen of those that they did when you couldn't get a raystorm kit from any one else although they still have the best ones with the custom raystorm kits. The only thing I have replaced on mine thus far is I got some new fans and redone my loop with the tubing I had left from the first time around and I did it at around the 6 month mark. Now if your not running any dyes you can stretch that out to a year depending on your tubing. My Primochill was a little cloudy but overall not to bad after 6 months. The "custom" water cooling kits will have more maintenance than a all in 1 kit like the corsair h100 however you will get better results. I currently have a Phenom 2 X4 975 at 4ghz and have pushed it to 4.2 with no problems on the ex240mm rad from xspc using the d5 vario the highest temp I have seen since switching from a hyper 212+ has been 50c and that was under a prime 95 load after about 30 min and it stayed there until I stopped prime 95.


----------



## GoodInk

I did a quick photo shop, I'm not sure if I like it or not. It almost looks top heavy. What do you all think?


----------



## MacKCz

I like it GoodInk


----------



## SortOfGrim

amazing shop, GoodInk!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacKCz*
> 
> I like it GoodInk


Noted and thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> amazing shop, GoodInk!


Thanks, it's super easy to do if you have a tripod. So does this mean you like the window idea? I'm kind hesitate to do it because I'm not 100% I like it it and I can't buy the back side panel if I mess it up, lol.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I did a quick photo shop, I'm not sure if I like it or not. It almost looks top heavy. What do you all think?


I think IT'S CROOKED...LOL


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I did a quick photo shop, I'm not sure if I like it or not. It almost looks top heavy. What do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think IT'S CROOKED...LOL
Click to expand...

Let me fix that for you


----------



## Leftfield2263

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I did a quick photo shop, I'm not sure if I like it or not. It almost looks top heavy. What do you all think?


Not feelin it


----------



## Blatsz32

i like it. I want to add a window to mine.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Noted and thanks
> Thanks, it's super easy to do if you have a tripod. So does this mean you like the window idea? I'm kind hesitate to do it because I'm not 100% I like it it and I can't buy the back side panel if I mess it up, lol.


yeah, I like it. But the vented area is now a bit useless. Why don't you 'create' a window there too? Lower the reservoir a bit, add some lights, show off your pump or something.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Noted and thanks
> Thanks, it's super easy to do if you have a tripod. So does this mean you like the window idea? I'm kind hesitate to do it because I'm not 100% I like it it and I can't buy the back side panel if I mess it up, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, I like it. But the vented area is now a bit useless. Why don't you 'create' a window there too? Lower the reservoir a bit, add some lights, show off your pump or something.
Click to expand...

The res is the pump







The more I look at it the less I like it. I'm just trying to figure out a new way of doing a window mod that looks good. So far I like UMZ's window mod and the CM window side panel OK but something about it just doesn't look right.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leftfield2263*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I did a quick photo shop, I'm not sure if I like it or not. It almost looks top heavy. What do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not feelin it
Click to expand...

Me neither My Friend.. Perfect words.. too..

Plus I think Reck N Ball has the patent on turning stuff upside down..

Go with the Project BLACKBIRD THEME.. NO one has done it yet. This build is a Need to happen.. I might do it myself.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Leftfield2263*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I did a quick photo shop, I'm not sure if I like it or not. It almost looks top heavy. What do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not feelin it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me neither My Friend.. Perfect words.. too..
> 
> Plus I think Reck N Ball has the patent on turning stuff upside down..
> 
> Go with the Project BLACKBIRD THEME.. NO one has done it yet. This build is a Need to happen.. I might do it myself.
Click to expand...

I'm thinking I don't have the tools to do that one and make it look good. The base would be the hardest part, the pedestal does look like it would be that hard. The way I would do it, you would have to have a welder, and that my friend I don't have.

But I just had an idea, if you put the case on it's side and did the Black Bird pedestal, with the two tops becoming the sides. I think it would look sick, but you would have to have one hella big desk for it, lol.

Does anyone know if any other CM side panels will fit on the Trooper?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Leftfield2263*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I did a quick photo shop, I'm not sure if I like it or not. It almost looks top heavy. What do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not feelin it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me neither My Friend.. Perfect words.. too..
> 
> Plus I think Reck N Ball has the patent on turning stuff upside down..
> 
> Go with the Project BLACKBIRD THEME.. NO one has done it yet. This build is a Need to happen.. I might do it myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm thinking I don't have the tools to do that one and make it look good. The base would be the hardest part, the pedestal does look like it would be that hard. The way I would do it, you would have to have a welder, and that my friend I don't have.
> 
> But I just had an idea, if you put the case on it's side and did the Black Bird pedestal, with the two tops becoming the sides. I think it would look sick, but you would have to have one hella big desk for it, lol.
> 
> Does anyone know if any other CM side panels will fit on the Trooper?
Click to expand...

*I am not sure about other panels .. That would be a cooler Master question. The panels all fit different anyway. you would probably get away with puting a NZXT panel on it first or but there are two sides to choose from with this one.

About the Stand.... I just searched Ebay for a monitor stands and came out with two stands that might work... but you are right.. I think that the best way to do this would be to weld a steel frame and then place a computer top over it for a cover.. That would look cool.. More to come on this endevour..



I am not giving it up.. I want to do this build.. But Who would buy it.*


----------



## Maverickmeson

I just ordered my whole new rig, so I'm looking for something to make it unique. I'll take a crack at that Black Bird Build.

I've got access to a laser cutter an amazing workshop.

Think CM would let me order JUST the top plastic to do the underside details?

Oh, almost forgot, here's the "guts" of my rig:
Intel Core i7-2600K
ASUS SABERTOOTH Z77 LGA 1155
Antec High Current Gamer Series HCG-750 750W
G.SKILL Sniper Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) (For now)
CORSAIR H100
ASUS GTX670-DC2 (X2 When they're not backordered)

And of course my CM Storm Trooper

Any recommendations on case fans/H100 radiator fans? (red illum.)

Will post pics as soon as they all get here.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maverickmeson*
> 
> I just ordered my whole new rig, so I'm looking for something to make it unique. I'll take a crack at that Black Bird Build.
> 
> I've got access to a laser cutter an amazing workshop.
> 
> Think CM would let me order JUST the top plastic to do the underside details?
> 
> Oh, almost forgot, here's the "guts" of my rig:
> Intel Core i7-2600K
> ASUS SABERTOOTH Z77 LGA 1155
> Antec High Current Gamer Series HCG-750 750W
> G.SKILL Sniper Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) (For now)
> CORSAIR H100
> ASUS GTX670-DC2 (X2 When they're not backordered)
> 
> And of course my CM Storm Trooper
> 
> Any recommendations on case fans/H100 radiator fans? (red illum.)
> 
> Will post pics as soon as they all get here.


As of right now they don't have any on sale
http://www.cmstore-usa.com/search.php?search_query=trooper

You can try the parts request or call them
http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/partrequest.php

I know some people have been very happy with the Bitfenix Spectre Pro LED
http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/accessories/spectre-pro-led#overview


----------



## ReAzem

Hey guys!

I think that I am done with my water-cooling setup shopping cart.
Can you guys take a look at it and confirm that everything I need is in it? BTW: I will be using my own fans.
Also, will the radiator fit in the Trooper?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maverickmeson*
> 
> I just ordered my whole new rig, so I'm looking for something to make it unique. I'll take a crack at that Black Bird Build.
> 
> I've got access to a laser cutter an amazing workshop.
> 
> Think CM would let me order JUST the top plastic to do the underside details?
> 
> Oh, almost forgot, here's the "guts" of my rig:
> Intel Core i7-2600K
> ASUS SABERTOOTH Z77 LGA 1155
> Antec High Current Gamer Series HCG-750 750W
> G.SKILL Sniper Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) (For now)
> CORSAIR H100
> ASUS GTX670-DC2 (X2 When they're not backordered)
> 
> And of course my CM Storm Trooper
> 
> Any recommendations on case fans/H100 radiator fans? (red illum.)
> 
> Will post pics as soon as they all get here.


I know they would sell you a top piece seperate. Just tell them what you are doing.. Who knows they may use your Mod on the Facebook Page.

This page is the one that I contact.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReAzem*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> I think that I am done with my water-cooling setup shopping cart.
> Can you guys take a look at it and confirm that everything I need is in it? BTW: I will be using my own fans.
> Also, will the radiator fit in the Trooper?


Yes it will ... The Trooper has two different mounting points at the top.. one brings the Radiator closer to the door and give the Motherboard clearance.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReAzem*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> I think that I am done with my water-cooling setup shopping cart.
> Can you guys take a look at it and confirm that everything I need is in it? BTW: I will be using my own fans.
> Also, will the radiator fit in the Trooper?


Ditch the Primochill coolant, get Mayhem's if you want dye. Primochill can gunk your blocks up, everyone uses Mayhem's now, it's safe and they stand behind their product







That rad should fit, it depends on your MB, but I don't know of one 30mm rad that hasn't fit yet. If for some reason it doesn't fit in the top, you can always put it in the bottom with no chance of it not fitting.

Mayhems Pastel Blue Berry
http://www.mayhems.co.uk/shop2/blue-berry-1ltr.html


Mayhems X1 UV Blue
http://www.mayhems.co.uk/shop2/x1-uv-blue-1ltr.html


Mayhems Dye Blue 10ml (Please note: Mayhems Dye does not contain any biocide so we recommend either a Silver Kill Coil, PT Nuke or similar product.)
http://www.mayhems.co.uk/shop2/blue-10ml.html
Looks like the above


----------



## Doomas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReAzem*
> 
> Hey guys!
> I think that I am done with my water-cooling setup shopping cart.
> Can you guys take a look at it and confirm that everything I need is in it? BTW: I will be using my own fans.
> Also, will the radiator fit in the Trooper?


You have high flow radiator and low flow CPU block..... just think one more time before ordering...


----------



## ReAzem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Ditch the Primochill coolant, get Mayhem's if you want dye. Primochill can gunk your blocks up, everyone uses Mayhem's now, it's safe and they stand behind their product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That rad should fit, it depends on your MB, but I don't know of one 30mm rad that hasn't fit yet. If for some reason it doesn't fit in the top, you can always put it in the bottom with no chance of it not fitting.
> Mayhems Pastel Blue Berry
> http://www.mayhems.co.uk/shop2/blue-berry-1ltr.html
> 
> Mayhems X1 UV Blue
> http://www.mayhems.co.uk/shop2/x1-uv-blue-1ltr.html
> 
> Mayhems Dye Blue 10ml (Please note: Mayhems Dye does not contain any biocide so we recommend either a Silver Kill Coil, PT Nuke or similar product.)
> http://www.mayhems.co.uk/shop2/blue-10ml.html
> Looks like the above


Thanks guys!

Can you suggest me a fluid that is sold at performance-pcs instead? I don't wanna pay shipping twice haha.
Also, I don't mind about the dye. Clear is fine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomas*
> 
> You have high flow radiator and low flow CPU block..... just think one more time before ordering...


How much is this going to matter? And would you suggest changing the radiator or the block? What block or radiator can you suggest?

Finally, I was thinking about getting the crossflow EX240. Would that still fit the trooper? And does cross-flow affect performance?


----------



## Doomas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReAzem*
> 
> Thanks guys!
> Can you suggest me a fluid that is sold at performance-pcs instead? I don't wanna pay shipping twice haha.
> Also, I don't mind about the dye. Clear is fine.
> How much is this going to matter?


Well, that will increase pressure on pump and decrease flow, not much... but why to order parts that not stick together, I would recommend go for XSPC RayStorm CPU WaterBlock, one of the best High flow CPU Block.
If you want keep Apogee, look for low flow radiators.


----------



## ReAzem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomas*
> 
> Well, that will increase pressure on pump and decrease flow, not much... but why to order parts that not stick together, I would recommend go for XSPC RayStorm CPU WaterBlock, one of the best High flow CPU Block.
> If you want keep Apogee, look for low flow radiators.


Thank you everyone for the feedback! I don't want to have regrets about my first water cooling experience.

After your feedback and changing my mind about my reservoir, I now have an updated setup.
=> Changed the res(changed my mind), and the pump(dont need threads on the pump anymore).
=> Got coolant without dye. (after feedback)
=> Got 6 fittings instead of 8 due to new pump setup.
=> Changed for a Raystorm waterblock (after feedback)
=> Changed for a cross-flow radiator. ( I think it will look better)


I think I'm ready to order








Any other comments?


----------



## indyrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReAzem*
> 
> Thank you everyone for the feedback! I don't want to have regrets about my first water cooling experience.
> After your feedback and changing my mind about my reservoir, I now have an updated setup.
> => Changed the res(changed my mind), and the pump(dont need threads on the pump anymore).
> => Got coolant without dye. (after feedback)
> => Got 6 fittings instead of 8 due to new pump setup.
> => Changed for a Raystorm waterblock (after feedback)
> => Changed for a cross-flow radiator. ( I think it will look better)
> 
> I think I'm ready to order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any other comments?


I would love to see what you are thinking on the tubing route for your setup i have basically the same kit but with the reg ex240 and the old xspc D5 dual by res. Also on a side note for clear coolant water is king and cheep all you would have to add is a kill coil or another biocide and you would be good to go with a cheep gallon of distilled water. No gunk no fuss and cheep as hell!

add: http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/01/02/distilled-water-is-the-king-of-water-cooling/ a thing by martins on coolant for your reading pleasure!


----------



## ReAzem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indyrocker*
> 
> I would love to see what you are thinking on the tubing route for your setup i have basically the same kit but with the reg ex240 and the old xspc D5 dual by res. Also on a side note for clear coolant water is king and cheep all you would have to add is a kill coil or another biocide and you would be good to go with a cheep gallon of distilled water. No gunk no fuss and cheep as hell!
> add: http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/01/02/distilled-water-is-the-king-of-water-cooling/ a thing by martins on coolant for your reading pleasure!


Thank you for the link, will read.

I have two routes planned. I'll draw them on some generic trooper picture...
My first one will be used until I buy a liquid cooled graphic cards.


And this second route will be used when I get a liquid-cooled GPU


Finally, this is what I would do if I had the regular EX240


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReAzem*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Doomas*
> 
> Well, that will increase pressure on pump and decrease flow, not much... but why to order parts that not stick together, I would recommend go for XSPC RayStorm CPU WaterBlock, one of the best High flow CPU Block.
> If you want keep Apogee, look for low flow radiators.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone for the feedback! I don't want to have regrets about my first water cooling experience.
> 
> After your feedback and changing my mind about my reservoir, I now have an updated setup.
> => Changed the res(changed my mind), and the pump(dont need threads on the pump anymore).
> => Got coolant without dye. (after feedback)
> => Got 6 fittings instead of 8 due to new pump setup.
> => Changed for a Raystorm waterblock (after feedback)
> => Changed for a cross-flow radiator. ( I think it will look better)
> 
> 
> I think I'm ready to order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any other comments?
Click to expand...

I can't see the list as I'm at work, but there is nothing wrong with the rad and CPU block you had. All rads are lower flowing than CPU blocks. As for coolant if you don't care if has dye, then just get distilled water and a kill coil. Distilled is cheaper and out performs any coolant for temps, the kill coil will keep anything from growing in your loop. One more plus is you can get distilled at any grocery store. As long as you don't have aluminum in your loop you don't really need to worry about corrosion I don't know what CPU you have but Raystorm is just about the best you can get for 1155/1156 for the money, but there are others that perform better on 2011/1366. One more thing, I would consider getting the D5 that is threaded incase you ever want to use any fitting for the future, you'll need to use clams if you just use the stock bards on it.


----------



## ReAzem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I can't see the list as I'm at work, but there is nothing wrong with the rad and CPU block you had. All rads are lower flowing than CPU blocks. As for coolant if you don't care if has dye, then just get distilled water and a kill coil. Distilled is cheaper and out performs any coolant for temps, the kill coil will keep anything from growing in your loop. One more plus is you can get distilled at any grocery store. As long as you don't have aluminum in your loop you don't really need to worry about corrosion I don't know what CPU you have but Raystorm is just about the best you can get for 1155/1156 for the money, but there are others that perform better on 2011/1366. One more thing, I would consider getting the D5 that is threaded incase you ever want to use any fitting for the future, you'll need to use clams if you just use the stock bards on it.


Thank you for your input!
The reason I didn't get the threaded D5 is that I am getting a Dual-Bay XS-PC reservoir with a D5 back-mount. All my connections will be made using Swiftech Lok-Seal compression fittings. I don't trust barbs and I think compression fittings look way cooler.

Setups with no reservoir-integrated pump do not interest me really, so I see no reason to buy a threaded D5.

After reading indyrocker's link, I decided to go with distilled water + Hydrex.


----------



## Doomas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I can't see the list as I'm at work, but there is nothing wrong with the rad and CPU block you had. All rads are lower flowing than CPU blocks. As for coolant if you don't care if has dye, then just get distilled water and a kill coil. Distilled is cheaper and out performs any coolant for temps, the kill coil will keep anything from growing in your loop. One more plus is you can get distilled at any grocery store. As long as you don't have aluminum in your loop you don't really need to worry about corrosion I don't know what CPU you have but Raystorm is just about the best you can get for 1155/1156 for the money, but there are others that perform better on 2011/1366. One more thing, I would consider getting the D5 that is threaded incase you ever want to use any fitting for the future, you'll need to use clams if you just use the stock bards on it.


I am building rig with LGA2011, and was prepare to use Raystorm, what you recommend ?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I can't see the list as I'm at work, but there is nothing wrong with the rad and CPU block you had. All rads are lower flowing than CPU blocks. As for coolant if you don't care if has dye, then just get distilled water and a kill coil. Distilled is cheaper and out performs any coolant for temps, the kill coil will keep anything from growing in your loop. One more plus is you can get distilled at any grocery store. As long as you don't have aluminum in your loop you don't really need to worry about corrosion I don't know what CPU you have but Raystorm is just about the best you can get for 1155/1156 for the money, but there are others that perform better on 2011/1366. One more thing, I would consider getting the D5 that is threaded incase you ever want to use any fitting for the future, you'll need to use clams if you just use the stock bards on it.
> 
> 
> 
> I am building rig with LGA2011, and was prepare to use Raystorm, what you recommend ?
Click to expand...

I guess I shouldn't have made it sound like there is a big difference, but most of the blocks out today perform very close to each other.


----------



## ReAzem

The optional window is out of stock everywhere!
Anyone knows where I can find it in canada?

Also, would one of you be interested in selling his windowed panel?

EDIT: Called CoolerMaster, the guy checked the stocks, told me to refresh and I could now order!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReAzem*
> 
> The optional window is out of stock everywhere!
> Anyone knows where I can find it in canada?
> 
> Also, would one of you be interested in selling his windowed panel?
> 
> EDIT: Called CoolerMaster, the guy checked the stocks, told me to refresh and I could now order!


Thanks for the heads up, + Rep


----------



## Blatsz32

i will attest to the primochill "gunk"..I just emptied my loop and the Primochill coolant turned my res a hazy blue..wth is that about? not only that I have a ring where the blue coolant ended in my res...it's like the kind of ring coffee leaves in a cup if you leave it in there to long. I'm very unimpressed

Dang-it, I wish I would have seen that chart with te blocks before G-Ink..I would have gotten the RaySyorm. Still i'm happy with the Apogee. Maybe I'll pgrade to the Raystorm soon..I like the LED


----------



## TonyV43

_Specs_

_Proc: Intel Core i5 3570K Ivy Bridge
Mem: Kingston HyperX 4 X 4GB @ 2133 Mhz XMP
SSD: Kingston HyperX 120GB SSD
Mobo: Gigabyte Z77X UD5H wifi
PSU: Gigabyte ODIN Pro 800 Watts
VC: Gigabyte GTX 470 Windforce Triple Fan

Cooling system: (customized)
Larkooler CPU Block & 240mm Radiator
EK DC 4.0 pump
Danger Den single bay reservoir
Primochill UV Blue tubes
Primochill UV Blue coolant_


----------



## unimatrixzero

Sweet Pictures


----------



## remorseless

i havent done much modding lately but i changed the top 200m to a white led 200m so it lights up my case up a bit since i have the red led cooler master sickle flow fans they blow great and are silent but led isnt the brightest ill post pics after i work on the psu cover


----------



## unimatrixzero

Looking forward to a new Photo.. I did a photo shoot on the Ferrari build.. I will be showcasing it here first.


----------



## benben84

Here you go unimatrixzero...PICTURES!

BitFenix Hydra Pro fan controller
BitFenix Spectre Pro fans

Excellent choice of controller for this case, looks like it belongs with it and these fans are great! There is a considerable amount of more air being moved out of this case than the stock fans and the Cooler Master 4 pack I first purchased. Definitely worth it! I installed the stock red led fans on the bottom of the case still connected to the stock controller so I can have all lights out when needed and can control all fan speeds.


----------



## HCore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Looking forward to a new Photo.. I did a photo shoot on the Ferrari build.. I will be showcasing it here first.


Cool. I need to change up my desktop background every once in awhile


----------



## yutzybrian

Well after a short run with it I left my Trooper for the Azza Genesis 9000. Thinking about attempting a r-atx mod on the trooper though just for fun


----------



## TonyV43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Sweet Pictures


Thanks Sir UniMatrix.....


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Here you go unimatrixzero...PICTURES!
> 
> BitFenix Hydra Pro fan controller
> BitFenix Spectre Pro fans
> 
> Excellent choice of controller for this case, looks like it belongs with it and these fans are great! There is a considerable amount of more air being moved out of this case than the stock fans and the Cooler Master 4 pack I first purchased. Definitely worth it! I installed the stock red led fans on the bottom of the case still connected to the stock controller so I can have all lights out when needed and can control all fan speeds.


Dang, that fan controller looks like it's made in the factory! How much louder are these fans over the stock ones?


----------



## WivZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Here you go unimatrixzero...PICTURES!
> BitFenix Hydra Pro fan controller
> BitFenix Spectre Pro fans
> Excellent choice of controller for this case, looks like it belongs with it and these fans are great! There is a considerable amount of more air being moved out of this case than the stock fans and the Cooler Master 4 pack I first purchased. Definitely worth it! I installed the stock red led fans on the bottom of the case still connected to the stock controller so I can have all lights out when needed and can control all fan speeds.


wow the fan led is really bright!! I do want!!!!


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Dang, that fan controller looks like it's made in the factory! How much louder are these fans over the stock ones?


They are slightly louder at full speed, nothing that bothers me as the H100 fans are still louder. There is a huge difference in air movement though, I can now feel air blowing my hand holding it up 12 inches behind the rear fan!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WivZ*
> 
> wow the fan led is really bright!! I do want!!!!


Yeah they are definitely exactly what I wanted, not so bright that they bother your eyes but look great!


----------



## sgtgates

Hey everyone, been looking on this group for a while, I'm about to purchase a trooper from the egg cause of the deal its on right now, just wanting to make sure that i can fit a rx240 radiator in in a push only config I know the pull isn't without modding and so on, I have some plans for this case and am excited to join the group when I receive it!


----------



## yutzybrian

Yup a push only will fit no problem. I had a slim 240 rad with 25mm fans and there was room to spare


----------



## sgtgates

Thanks for the clarification. Well ordering it tonight Post picture when I have my rig transferred to it later next week so I can join!


----------



## sgtgates

One more question I thought of...Can I fit a dual bay reservoir and 1 disk drive and still have room bay wise for the front 2 fans and hdd cages or will I have to move the "secret thing" on the bottom to accommodate for 3 bays being filled?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Here you go unimatrixzero...PICTURES!
> 
> BitFenix Hydra Pro fan controller
> BitFenix Spectre Pro fans
> 
> Excellent choice of controller for this case, looks like it belongs with it and these fans are great! There is a considerable amount of more air being moved out of this case than the stock fans and the Cooler Master 4 pack I first purchased. Definitely worth it! I installed the stock red led fans on the bottom of the case still connected to the stock controller so I can have all lights out when needed and can control all fan speeds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, that fan controller looks like it's made in the factory! How much louder are these fans over the stock ones?
Click to expand...

*You're so right.. That Controller looks better than the Disk Drive.. the Same material almost exactly.. amazing.. Go BitFenix*


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Hey everyone, been looking on this group for a while, I'm about to purchase a trooper from the egg cause of the deal its on right now, just wanting to make sure that i can fit a rx240 radiator in in a push only config I know the pull isn't without modding and so on, I have some plans for this case and am excited to join the group when I receive it!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> One more question I thought of...Can I fit a dual bay reservoir and 1 disk drive and still have room bay wise for the front 2 fans and hdd cages or will I have to move the "secret thing" on the bottom to accommodate for 3 bays being filled?


You can fit the RX240 in the bottom only with push/pull. And yes you can fit all that in the top 3 bays and keep the fans.


----------



## GoodInk

I stand corrected, you can't do push pull in the bottom with a 60mm rad.


----------



## chaozzzsg

My Storm Trooper, with shots of my battle station!!!


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Thinking of ordering my stryker today, one question though, does the H100 fit alright in this case? As far as I can tell it'll fit up top with a push configuration. Just thinking of upgrading to it as my H60 is making weird noises today, weirdly if I wack the case it stops lol

EDIT: Seems this whirring noise is known by corsair, somthing to do with the coolers not working well with PSU's that provide more than 12v on the main rail. Am I just gonna run into the same problem with another corsair unit?

Im wondering wether or not to take the plunge and buy a proper watercooling setup, perhaps getting one of these kits:
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-143-XS

If so can you guys recommend a coolant? Id love to have a semi transparent blue coolant but I know some stuff isn't good for the blocks. And yes I know I need silver kill coil









what do you guys think?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*
> 
> Thinking of ordering my stryker today, one question though, does the H100 fit alright in this case? As far as I can tell it'll fit up top with a push configuration. Just thinking of upgrading to it as my H60 is making weird noises today, weirdly if I wack the case it stops lol
> 
> EDIT: Seems this whirring noise is known by corsair, somthing to do with the coolers not working well with PSU's that provide more than 12v on the main rail. Am I just gonna run into the same problem with another corsair unit?
> 
> Im wondering wether or not to take the plunge and buy a proper watercooling setup, perhaps getting one of these kits:
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-143-XS
> 
> If so can you guys recommend a coolant? Id love to have a semi transparent blue coolant but I know some stuff isn't good for the blocks. And yes I know I need silver kill coil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you guys think?


Great kit, use distilled a get Meyhem's blue dye



or you could go pastel blue


----------



## senna89

the not covered front I/O connectors not oxidizes over the time ?
become annoying for aesthetics


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Great kit, use distilled a get Meyhem's blue dye
> 
> or you could go pastel blue


Ahh that top one is perfect, exactly what I need.

Am I right in thinking that the only 2 things I need to buy along with that kit are coolant and the silver kill coil? and with those compression fittings that I won't need any hose clamps?

EDIT: oh and how much fluid do you recommend getting, is 1L enough or should I get 2?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Great kit, use distilled a get Meyhem's blue dye
> 
> or you could go pastel blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh that top one is perfect, exactly what I need.
> 
> Am I right in thinking that the only 2 things I need to buy along with that kit are coolant and the silver kill coil? and with those compression fittings that I won't need any hose clamps?
> 
> EDIT: oh and how much fluid do you recommend getting, is 1L enough or should I get 2?
Click to expand...

You can use distilled water instead of coolant, this is what most people do. If you really want coolant you could just buy Mayhem's X1 coolant. I just prefer using distilled and adding the dye to my taste, plus it's cheaper in the long run. But if you want to buy coolant I would buy 2 liters, one might be enough but why risk it.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> You can use distilled water instead of coolant, this is what most people do. If you really want coolant you could just buy Mayhem's X1 coolant. I just prefer using distilled and adding the dye to my taste, plus it's cheaper in the long run. But if you want to buy coolant I would buy 2 liters, one might be enough but why risk it.


I was referring to the distilled water anyway







and yes ill get the blue dye instead.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaozzzsg*
> 
> My Storm Trooper, with shots of my battle station!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You got a window panel but you got the trooper tucked away? I do like the ghetto solution of raising the case








What are the specs?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> You can use distilled water instead of coolant, this is what most people do. If you really want coolant you could just buy Mayhem's X1 coolant. I just prefer using distilled and adding the dye to my taste, plus it's cheaper in the long run. But if you want to buy coolant I would buy 2 liters, one might be enough but why risk it.
> 
> 
> 
> I was referring to the distilled water anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes ill get the blue dye instead.
Click to expand...

OK, on this side of the pond distilled water comes on 1 gallon jugs


----------



## unimatrixzero




----------



## Smithy92

That looks really cool


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Looks awesome









Just ordered my new gear, it'll arrive on tuesday. I've never done a proper watercooling loop before so it'll be a new experience for me.
Ofcourse Ill have plenty of photos of the build


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaozzzsg*
> 
> My Storm Trooper, with shots of my battle station!!!


it looks as if the trooper is standing over the carcass of a dead computer lol, its like a gladiator that won the battle standing over his opponent.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*
> 
> Looks awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered my new gear, it'll arrive on tuesday. I've never done a proper watercooling loop before so it'll be a new experience for me.
> Ofcourse Ill have plenty of photos of the build


Carefull, you know what they say, once you go under water, you'll never go back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chaozzzsg*
> 
> My Storm Trooper, with shots of my battle station!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it looks as if the trooper is standing over the carcass of a dead computer lol, its like a gladiator that won the battle standing over his opponent.
Click to expand...

This made me think of this


----------



## chaozzzsg

[/quote]

LOL. In a way, you are right. CMST have definitely triumph over my old casing which is a half tower, couldn't find a proper stand so why not!!!!
SPARTASSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Will be getting some LED strips to add to my case. Looking at white LED in the front (with the stock red LED fan), red LED on top and side.


----------



## sgtgates

Thanks guys, case is ordered be here next week. Im thinking of when I do my custom wc loop im going to mount a slim 240 on top push pull a slim 240 on bottom push pull and a slim 140 on the rear exhaust, with little modding needed to fit it all


----------



## senna89

Ferrari u can only if u'r italian like me


----------



## HCore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Too Cool!


PERFECT. Thanks UMZ. Ahhhh, my desktop never looked better.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Thanks guys, case is ordered be here next week. Im thinking of when I do my custom wc loop im going to mount a slim 240 on top push pull a slim 240 on bottom push pull and a slim 140 on the rear exhaust, with little modding needed to fit it all


It looks like you may only be able to do a 120 in the back. I'm thinking you won't have room for the end tanks. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## sgtgates

Thanks, I will be sure to show everyone my rig progress possibly even a build log as I am probably going to mod heavily on the trooper


----------



## GoodInk

Cool make sure to post a link


----------



## justinjk

Hi

I want to join the club, but I'm having a problem with the fan/led controller on my CM Storm Trooper --- I finished moving everything from my old case into the Trooper and only plugged in the power supply to make sure it at least turned on --- the LEDs were on, I was able to turn them off from the controller, fan speed seemed to work fine as well. I turned it the PC off, plugged in my VGA cable, ethernet, and speakers. I have a wireless mouse at the moment, so I plugged in the Logitech "unifying reciever" to one of the USB 2.0 plugs on the top of the Trooper. Powered it on, and now the fan controller won't work --- it no longer beeps, changes the fan speed, or turns the LEDs on.

This was bought from Amazon, but through a merchant other than Amazon, so I'm pretty sure things won't be as easy as amazon makes returns... I just figured I would ask here to see if anyone has a suggestion. I've already removed the hood and unscrewed the fan controller PCB to check for loose connections but they are actually glued in, so it all looks fine.

Thanks.

edit: here are pics --- haven't had the time to go through all of the pages of this thread, but I'm pretty sure I've got the sloppiest one --- one of the feet also broke in shipping but to be honest, things could've been worse. The fan controller/LEDs not working thing is getting to me, though.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Wow.. sounds like an over load.. sorry.. the Panel will probably have to be replaced.. Easier to get one direct from Coolermaster Store.

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cm-storm-trooper-i-o-panel-oem-package/


----------



## justinjk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Wow.. sounds like an over load.. sorry.. the Panel will probably have to be replaced.. Easier to get one direct from Coolermaster Store.
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cm-storm-trooper-i-o-panel-oem-package/


Thanks ---- well, I had been holding the power button to power off the computer each time to test it (which is also how I powered it off the very first time that I started the PC in the CM Storm Trooper) --- I just tried powering off normally through Windows Shut Down... Gave it about an hour and when I turned it back on, it's working. I'm going to power off one more time and see what happens when I turn it back on.

Edit: Ok, it's not working again. Here's an important (yet stupid) question; is it possible that it isn't working because I don't have the USB 3.0 cord connected? My motherboard doesn't have USB 3.0 so I just have the cord disconnected. My iPod and the Logitech "Unifying Reciever" are plugged into the USB 2.0 slots. I'm going to try to move both the wireless receiver and the iPod to the motherboard's USB slots to see what happens. Edit: Now the 3 lights are on, the fan LEDs are on, but the top and front fans aren't spinning (back one is spinning).


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinjk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Wow.. sounds like an over load.. sorry.. the Panel will probably have to be replaced.. Easier to get one direct from Coolermaster Store.
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cm-storm-trooper-i-o-panel-oem-package/
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ---- well, I had been holding the power button to power off the computer each time to test it (which is also how I powered it off the very first time that I started the PC in the CM Storm Trooper) --- I just tried powering off normally through Windows Shut Down... Gave it about an hour and when I turned it back on, it's working. I'm going to power off one more time and see what happens when I turn it back on.
> 
> Edit: Ok, it's not working again. Here's an important (yet stupid) question; is it possible that it isn't working because I don't have the USB 3.0 cord connected? My motherboard doesn't have USB 3.0 so I just have the cord disconnected. My iPod and the Logitech "Unifying Reciever" are plugged into the USB 2.0 slots. I'm going to try to move both the wireless receiver and the iPod to the motherboard's USB slots to see what happens. Edit: Now the 3 lights are on, the fan LEDs are on, but the top and front fans aren't spinning (back one is spinning).
Click to expand...

Sounds like you have a short in the USB's. I would do what UMZ said and deal with Cooler Master. I would use the from USB's until you get a replacement. I would disconnect as much as you can from it. Does your MB have a power button? If not do you have an old case you can rip out the power button from? Still no, you can always jump start it, if you feel comfortable with that.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinjk*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I want to join the club, but I'm having a problem with the fan/led controller on my CM Storm Trooper --- I finished moving everything from my old case into the Trooper and only plugged in the power supply to make sure it at least turned on --- the LEDs were on, I was able to turn them off from the controller, fan speed seemed to work fine as well. I turned it the PC off, plugged in my VGA cable, ethernet, and speakers. I have a wireless mouse at the moment, so I plugged in the Logitech "unifying reciever" to one of the USB 2.0 plugs on the top of the Trooper. Powered it on, and now the fan controller won't work --- it no longer beeps, changes the fan speed, or turns the LEDs on.
> 
> This was bought from Amazon, but through a merchant other than Amazon, so I'm pretty sure things won't be as easy as amazon makes returns... I just figured I would ask here to see if anyone has a suggestion. I've already removed the hood and unscrewed the fan controller PCB to check for loose connections but they are actually glued in, so it all looks fine.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> edit: here are pics --- haven't had the time to go through all of the pages of this thread, but I'm pretty sure I've got the sloppiest one --- one of the feet also broke in shipping but to be honest, things could've been worse. The fan controller/LEDs not working thing is getting to me, though.


*Don't worry though.. You are in and your attitude towards the club and you Logical mind has put you in
officer status Sir. Welcome Captain justinjk*


----------



## chaozzzsg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaozzzsg*
> 
> My Storm Trooper, with shots of my battle station!!!


I am really sad now. Why am i not yet accepted into the club????


----------



## justinjk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Sounds like you have a short in the USB's.


I think so too, actually, because the first time I plugged something into the usb port, the whole pcb seemed to move back/make a noise --- maybe the connection is loose. Not having the USB 3.0 cord connected has nothing to do with it?

Thank you.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaozzzsg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chaozzzsg*
> 
> My Storm Trooper, with shots of my battle station!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really sad now. Why am i not yet accepted into the club????
Click to expand...

Actually ... I missed your admission.. That is my fault entirely. Sorry for the oversight. You are in Sir.


----------



## chaozzzsg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> You got a window panel but you got the trooper tucked away? I do like the ghetto solution of raising the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the specs?


LOL!!! trying to find space in my room to show-off my case. But am waiting to get my LED strips before showing it off.

My specs are:
CPU: i5 2500K
MOBO: Asus P8Z77 V-PRO
RAM: 4x4GB Corsair Vengeance (2x Red, 2x Blue alternate)
GPU: AMD 7970 Sapphire (thinking of doing a x-fire)
Cooling: Fan ( If I am going the x-fire, will be changing to water cooling)


----------



## yanks8981

Without reading through every post, does anyone know how hard/easy it would be to get an RX360 in the front of this thing?


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Without reading through every post, does anyone know how hard/easy it would be to get an RX360 in the front of this thing?


Shouldn't be hard at all if you use mounting brackets like these. Keep in mind you would consume the entire front panel with a 360


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinjk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Sounds like you have a short in the USB's.
> 
> 
> 
> I think so too, actually, because the first time I plugged something into the usb port, the whole pcb seemed to move back/make a noise --- maybe the connection is loose. Not having the USB 3.0 cord connected has nothing to do with it?
> 
> Thank you.
Click to expand...

It's fine not using the 3.0. You might want to pop the top off the case and see what's going on with the front I/O panel, it could just be a loose screw if it moved.


----------



## ReAzem

Hey!

I am looking for something to transport my case!

Why?
=> It can't stand straight in the trunk of my car and if I lay it on the side then there will be pressure on one of the side panels.
=> Its too long to stand behind the passenger's seat.

I would idealy like some sort of suitcase that I could then put in the trunk of my car.

A flat right-side panel would really make me happy. I wish CMSTORM sold one


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReAzem*
> 
> Hey!
> 
> I am looking for something to transport my case!
> 
> Why?
> => It can't stand straight in the trunk of my car and if I lay it on the side then there will be pressure on one of the side panels.
> => Its too long to stand behind the passenger's seat.
> 
> I would idealy like some sort of suitcase that I could then put in the trunk of my car.
> 
> A flat right-side panel would really make me happy. I wish CMSTORM sold one


I always put mine in the back seat and buckle it in, safety first







How cool would it be if CM made a car seat for PC's, lol.


----------



## ReAzem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I always put mine in the back seat and buckle it in, safety first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How cool would it be if CM made a car seat for PC's, lol.


I might transport it everyday, or atleast four times per week, and my car will be parked in my college's parking lot every day, I would prefer if it was invisible. That's why I would like to be able to put it in the trunk.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> Shouldn't be hard at all if you use mounting brackets like these. Keep in mind you would consume the entire front panel with a 360


Ya. I've seen a few sweet setups with the 360 in the front, but I don't know for sure what I would do. It would be between putting an RX360 in the front, or modding the top and tossing it up there, and an EX240 in the bottom. I see that the hard drive bays are adjustable, but would it be possible to mount a bay res in the hard drive bays so it didnt have to go all the way at the top? I am just tossing some ideas around to see if I should go this route.

Finally, coming from an 800D originally (which I loved, and wish I had kept) to an NZXT Switch 810, I miss the quality of material of the 800D, and feel it is lacking in the 810. How would we rate the quality of the Trooper?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> Shouldn't be hard at all if you use mounting brackets like these. Keep in mind you would consume the entire front panel with a 360
> 
> 
> 
> Ya. I've seen a few sweet setups with the 360 in the front, but I don't know for sure what I would do. It would be between putting an RX360 in the front, or modding the top and tossing it up there, and an EX240 in the bottom. I see that the hard drive bays are adjustable, but would it be possible to mount a bay res in the hard drive bays so it didnt have to go all the way at the top? I am just tossing some ideas around to see if I should go this route.
> 
> Finally, coming from an 800D originally (which I loved, and wish I had kept) to an NZXT Switch 810, I miss the quality of material of the 800D, and feel it is lacking in the 810. How would we rate the quality of the Trooper?
Click to expand...

The Trooper is very solid, as for the HDD cages, yes you can pull one of the cages and use that area as 5.25" bay drives if you mount the rads up top.


----------



## justinjk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> It's fine not using the 3.0. You might want to pop the top off the case and see what's going on with the front I/O panel, it could just be a loose screw if it moved.


Thanks for answering my question







I actually did pop the hood off and I unscrewed the fan controller --- I looked around and everything seems to be connected very solid and the power/fan cords are hot glued in place, connected to the board. I spoke to CoolerMaster support and they seem very willing to help me get it sorted out, so I'm keeping a positive mindset about it. I'll post if/when I get everything situated.


----------



## HCore

*UPDATE*

The Storm Stryker is AVAILABLE on Cooler Master USA's website. Yeah, it's finally here.























LINK


----------



## yanks8981

Looking through a few posts, it looks as though an RX360 + fans are not going to fit up top (I planned on modding for the 360, I am referring to the distance between the top + mobo)


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HCore*
> 
> *UPDATE*
> The Storm Stryker is AVAILABLE on Cooler Master USA's website. Yeah, it's finally here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LINK


So tempted right now...could have a black and white setup! A Jedi vs Sith setup would look awesome!


----------



## HCore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> So tempted right now...could have a black and white setup! A Jedi vs Sith setup would look awesome!


Get it. Ask questions later. Be the first to show us both Star Wars beasts.


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> So tempted right now...could have a black and white setup! A Jedi vs Sith setup would look awesome!


I was just about to order mine but $30 for shipping makes it about a $200 case. I will wait for newegg to get them and they will probably have free shipping. or get the trooper at local COMPUSA for $129

Stryker is my fav case tho.I have handled the trooper and i love it...just needed to be white....so I will wait for the egg..

gives me time to get my Asus Maximus V formula, 3770K and Asus DCUII 670 TOP in as well.









I will be a member of this club in due time


----------



## Leftfield2263

Posting pictures of my finished Trooper tomorrow (mod took 2 months due to laziness haha)

Here's the link to my work log to refresh yourselves lol. Project: Red StrYker


----------



## DireLeon2010

DammitIwantaTrooper!

I wonder what a pair white panels would look like on a Trooper? Or vice versa?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Looking through a few posts, it looks as though an RX360 + fans are not going to fit up top (I planned on modding for the 360, I am referring to the distance between the top + mobo)


With a little modding you can mount the fans on top of the case and under the top cover. UMZ did a how to on modding the hand to allow a fan to fit under it.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club/1580#post_16595214


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> With a little modding you can mount the fans on top of the case and under the top cover. UMZ did a how to on modding the hand to allow a fan to fit under it.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club/1580#post_16595214


The Storm Trooper looks like the best bang for the buck when it comes to water cooling a 3820 + dual 7970s with a 360 + 240, but before I did that mod, I would probably just sell my RX360 and buy an EX360 so I could do push from inside the case. I'm OK with dremeling it, but I don't want to do too much cutting.


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://content.webcollage.net/apps/cs/mini-site/newegg/module/corsair/wcpc/1334084405538?channel-product-id=N82E16811139015&enable-reporting=true&showtabs=

$140 tho. I'd rather get a Trooper for $10 more









How about putting out some Storm cases painted like this CM?


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HCore*
> 
> Get it. Ask questions later. Be the first to show us both Star Wars beasts.


If I wasn't in the middle of remodeling I would, too much money already going into that project...however if I happen upon some extra cash I might pick one up and store it until I can build another rig.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Update for you guys on my build.

Everything but the 7970 turned up today, stupid DPD guy didn't realize he had 2 sets of boxes for me because they came from 2 different vendors >.>

Anyway im currently sat here listening to the gentle trickle of water through the reservoir as I leak test my loop, its been fun setting it up and its so rewarding when you first turn it on, even more so when I added the blue dye and watched the water change









Gonna do this for a couple of hours and set it up with a 6870 tonight, hopefully DPD will get their act together and deliver my 7970 tomorrow.

A little picture to keep you entertained:


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*
> 
> Update for you guys on my build.
> 
> Everything but the 7970 turned up today, stupid DPD guy didn't realize he had 2 sets of boxes for me because they came from 2 different vendors >.>
> 
> Anyway im currently sat here listening to the gentle trickle of water through the reservoir as I leak test my loop, its been fun setting it up and its so rewarding when you first turn it on, even more so when I added the blue dye and watched the water change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna do this for a couple of hours and set it up with a 6870 tonight, hopefully DPD will get their act together and deliver my 7970 tomorrow.
> 
> A little picture to keep you entertained:


----------



## Leftfield2263

Project: Red StrYker is now complete!



Check out the work log here: Project: Red StrYker


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> The Storm Trooper looks like the best bang for the buck when it comes to water cooling a 3820 + dual 7970s with a 360 + 240, but before I did that mod, I would probably just sell my RX360 and buy an EX360 so I could do push from inside the case. I'm OK with dremeling it, but I don't want to do too much cutting.


In the same price range is the Azza Genesis 9000. Accommodates up to 480mm top and 240mm bottom radiators. All this without interfering with any other components or drives.
Don't get me wrong I liked my Trooper, but I feel its better as an air case. I fell in love with the Genesis the moment I saw it.

Black http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811517020
White ($10 cheaper wth lol) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811517019


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leftfield2263*
> 
> Project: Red StrYker is now complete!
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the work log here: Project: Red StrYker


I like









I ordered a window panel from CM the other day, and when I got home from work I found this by my door. I thought crap they sent me the wrong thing. Then I thought man I'm going to make some money off this.



Then I picked it up and laughed, it was pretty light for a case. This is what was inside.


----------



## yutzybrian

Trolled by Cooler Master. Epic


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> Trolled by Cooler Master. Epic


haha coolermaster...trolling at its best!!


----------



## remorseless

Heres the update with mine nothing fancy just a simple clean setup not a photographer ignore the yellow tone its the lightbulb in the room to lazy to change it


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leftfield2263*
> 
> Project: Red StrYker is now complete!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the work log here: Project: Red StrYker


Awesome!


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leftfield2263*
> 
> Project: Red StrYker is now complete!
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the work log here: Project: Red StrYker




Nice


----------



## Shadow of Intent

My 7970 turned up today









Just finishing the build now and will have pics in a few hours, im doing the weird step of colouring in the 24 pin wires with a black marker







I don't like the horrible multi-coloured look and Im not into sleeving them nor do I have any of those pre-braided extensions so im doing the next best thing


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*
> 
> My 7970 turned up today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just finishing the build now and will have pics in a few hours, im doing the weird step of colouring in the 24 pin wires with a black marker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like the horrible multi-coloured look and Im not into sleeving them nor do I have any of those pre-braided extensions so im doing the next best thing


Be sure to take a break once in a while. FUMES


----------



## Shadow of Intent

All done









Still haven't thought of a project name for it yet so ill distract you with awesome pictures till then. Im still not sold on the Sentry 2 controller, might swap it out for a bit fenix recon instead.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*
> 
> All done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still haven't thought of a project name for it yet so ill distract you with awesome pictures till then. Im still not sold on the Sentry 2 controller, might swap it out for a bit fenix recon instead.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice! I like the what on the screen, +1 for that









What's not to like about the controller?


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Nice! I like the what on the screen, +1 for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's not to like about the controller?


Doesn't really match the colours of my build, that and mine happens to have a dead pixel in the top left corner >.>
The bitfenix recon is black and white and would fit the colour scheme a bit nicer.


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*
> 
> All done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still haven't thought of a project name for it yet so ill distract you with awesome pictures till then. Im still not sold on the Sentry 2 controller, might swap it out for a bit fenix recon instead.


Nice build. That 7970 is a beast.


----------



## Leftfield2263

I had to take my NZXT Sentry 2 back kuz it kept shorting two of my fans. If you do a quick google you will see that its a common problem.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*
> 
> All done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still haven't thought of a project name for it yet so ill distract you with awesome pictures till then. Im still not sold on the Sentry 2 controller, might swap it out for a bit fenix recon instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks great


----------



## sgtgates

Well its my case came in today! the ups man said dam this looks legit can I keep it? I said, sure for $250 its yours


----------



## sgtgates

you should call it SCRUBS if anyone else caught that haha


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Looks great


Thanks









I think ive still got some air trapped in the loop, I keep hearing squirting sounds from the pump so I might have to give it a bit of a shake to try and release it.


----------



## HCore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*
> 
> All done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still haven't thought of a project name for it yet so ill distract you with awesome pictures till then. Im still not sold on the Sentry 2 controller, might swap it out for a bit fenix recon instead.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Clean Build Ahead!


Nice Job Shadow of Intent! That is a very clean looking build. Congrats!


----------



## sgtgates

Ok everyone so I'm having trouble taking out the configurable hdd trays ive taken out all thumb screws and tried squeezing the sides and what not their being a pain!!! they wiggle a little but are still very tight, any suggestions or am i just being dumb?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Ok everyone so I'm having trouble taking out the configurable hdd trays ive taken out all thumb screws and tried squeezing the sides and what not their being a pain!!! they wiggle a little but are still very tight, any suggestions or am i just being dumb?


Did you get the thumb screws on both sides?


----------



## sgtgates

haha no but i just found that before u replied darn


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leftfield2263*
> 
> Project: Red StrYker is now complete!
> 
> 
> Check out the work log here: Project: Red StrYker




I love this build.. Very nice.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Ok everyone so I'm having trouble taking out the configurable hdd trays ive taken out all thumb screws and tried squeezing the sides and what not their being a pain!!! they wiggle a little but are still very tight, any suggestions or am i just being dumb?


just push them while moving up and down.. They are in a slot and may be slightly pushed more on one side than the other Are you sure you got all the screws.???.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*
> 
> All done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still haven't thought of a project name for it yet so ill distract you with awesome pictures till then. Im still not sold on the Sentry 2 controller, might swap it out for a bit fenix recon instead.



*PROJECT COLD STORAGE.*


----------



## Bradfsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradfsh*
> 
> Figured Id join the club and post my modified Storm Trooper
> 
> 
> 
> Just put the window in a few days ago, still need to tighten up some details. Also ordered UV green sata cables, wire loom, case fans and cold cathodes which should be here today. Will post those once I get them in.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradfsh*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Not a fan of the lime green mesh in day shots but man does that look sweet in the dark! I was tempted to go with a white case and green lighting, may have to do this someday. Kudos for originality!


----------



## royalpasion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HCore*


I think Project Cryo

Looks like one of those Cryostasis units in the future or something.









Just got my trooper too but not been able to take a picture of it yet..







came two days ago.


----------



## sgtgates

Hey guys, so last night and this morning in the middle of transferring my gear into the trooper I am having issues with the fan controller. The power button lights up as well as the 3 red led indicators, however, the led on and off function nor the fan controller seem to work. I have my fans connected to them now and the fans are receiving powered just not controllable or led controllable. Any suggestions? Id rather not buy a new unit unless needed. I have taken it apart to check grounds and wires to make sure they were all snug and they were so thats not the issue. Also is the 4pin molex the only power source for the whole fan and led controller?
Thanks
-sgtgates


----------



## sgtgates

First put together until I mod,



http://imgur.com/a


Sorry for bad pics, my dad took my camera


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Hey guys, so last night and this morning in the middle of transferring my gear into the trooper I am having issues with the fan controller. The power button lights up as well as the 3 red led indicators, however, the led on and off function nor the fan controller seem to work. I have my fans connected to them now and the fans are receiving powered just not controllable or led controllable. Any suggestions? Id rather not buy a new unit unless needed. I have taken it apart to check grounds and wires to make sure they were all snug and they were so thats not the issue. Also is the 4pin molex the only power source for the whole fan and led controller?
> Thanks
> -sgtgates


Time to contact CM, and there is only just the one molex for it.


----------



## sgtgates

Darn, Alright lol thanks!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Darn, Alright lol thanks!


Don't worry, CM has great customer service.


----------



## yanks8981

Anyone have any idea when the Strkyer will be available via newegg or amazon in the US?


----------



## Blatsz32

My trooper is in haiatus..seems my cpu pins got bent. not sure how, I think I over tightened my waterblobk.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> My trooper is in haiatus..seems my cpu pins got bent. not sure how, I think I over tightened my waterblobk.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


If you look.. All of the Bends go in ths same direction. That is an indication of the CPU being mounted while it was in the upright position. Gravity dropped the CPU down some and when you initially tightened it, the CPU went back up into place and bent the the Contacts up. It could happen to any of us. Looks like you will have to get a new board.. one of those looks broken. That is terrible man.. I am so sorry.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Anyone have any idea when the Strkyer will be available via newegg or amazon in the US?



Mayhaps it's George Lucas.. could be....


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> My trooper is in haiatus..seems my cpu pins got bent. not sure how, I think I over tightened my waterblobk.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










That sucks


----------



## Blatsz32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> If you look.. All of the Bends go in ths same direction. That is an indication of the CPU being mounted while it was in the upright position. Gravity dropped the CPU down some and when you initially tightened it, the CPU went back up into place and bent the the Contacts up. It could happen to any of us. Looks like you will have to get a new board.. one of those looks broken. That is terrible man.. I am so sorry.


ya, exactly what I did...I opened the socket latch, cpu fell, I think pulling some pins along, I then put it back..and the rest is history. ya getting a new board. In the mean time I think I'll buy a cheap 24.00 775 socket board for my q6600..so bummed


----------



## Shadow of Intent

I Broke the pump speed dial on my loop today >.> I didn't even do anything stupid, just tried to turn it up to see if it was too loud and the thing snapped. Pump is stuck on speed 2 which is what it came at, now trying to see if I can get a replacement.

Overclockers UK, where I bought it from, said they don't deal with physically damaged goods so I need to contact XSPC - Just waiting on an answer from them now otherwise ill just have to live with it at that speed because im not spending another £100+ replacing that part.

Also im still getting squirting sounds from the pump/res which I assume is just air still trapped in the loop, I know its not any big air bubbles so it must just be small stuff. Any tips for getting it out? I've tried tipping the case in all directions but im still getting it.


----------



## remorseless

i think styker is out of stock? i was looking to use my discount code on cm store


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Anyone have any idea when the Strkyer will be available via newegg or amazon in the US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mayhaps it's George Lucas.. could be....
Click to expand...

Sure looks like that bastar....I mean Mr Lucas









And great, now I'll have to decide between 3 cases


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Sure looks like that bastar....I mean Mr Lucas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..


LOL! I'm starting to like the white case..it would be cool to have 2..maybe to create one huge case


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remorseless*
> 
> i think styker is out of stock? i was looking to use my discount code on cm store


They had them earlier in the week. I was going to get one but shipping was expensive. I went back today because I'm impatient and they were gone. The live chat guy said it'd be a couple weeks before they got more and a month until other retailers had them. I'd take that for what it's worth since first tier support is generally clueless.


----------



## SortOfGrim

People in Europe! Only 4 in stock!! be quick!!
http://www.cmstore.eu/cm-storm/stryker/stryker/


----------



## DireLeon2010

For your consideration....

Ancient Aliens? *NOT!*



Left: Ancient doguu; Right: Comic book villain Black Manta. Indisputable proof of Aquaman?!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*
> 
> I Broke the pump speed dial on my loop today >.> I didn't even do anything stupid, just tried to turn it up to see if it was too loud and the thing snapped. Pump is stuck on speed 2 which is what it came at, now trying to see if I can get a replacement.
> 
> Overclockers UK, where I bought it from, said they don't deal with physically damaged goods so I need to contact XSPC - Just waiting on an answer from them now otherwise ill just have to live with it at that speed because im not spending another £100+ replacing that part.
> 
> Also im still getting squirting sounds from the pump/res which I assume is just air still trapped in the loop, I know its not any big air bubbles so it must just be small stuff. Any tips for getting it out? I've tried tipping the case in all directions but im still getting it.


Shake the case, cycle the pump on and off, and time. I would say turn the pump speed up but that isn't going to happen.


----------



## HCore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReckNball*
> 
> Well all my Trooper will be on the cover of CPU . This case has been through hell and back lol but still one of my favorite case to date.
> http://www.mnpctech.com/casemodblog/2012/06/13/plum-crazy-cm-storm-trooper-pc-mod-by-otis-fatz/


Hey ReckNball, I just got my CPU magazine & your Plum Crazy build is not on the cover







. Is it possibly next months cover?


----------



## remorseless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> For your consideration....
> Ancient Aliens? *NOT!*
> 
> Left: Ancient doguu; Right: Comic book villain Black Manta. Indisputable proof of Aquaman?!


real! youtube mars mermaid


----------



## DireLeon2010

Looks legit


----------



## Mortyy

Hey guys!

i want to show you my Stryker!

all fitted inside:









on and lights on:









on and lights off:









up and running back home


----------



## senna89

plexiglass have no gasket








ruin easilly


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> plexiglass have no guarnition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ruin easilly


What is guarnition ? Never seen or heard of this supposed word.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> What is guarnition ? Never seen or heard of this supposed word.


gasket

plaxyglass is only screwed whitout any structure to dampen vibrations or seal to prevent infiltration of dust
the window will be subject to micro scratches, dust and vibration like in a cheap producr.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> What is guarnition ? Never seen or heard of this supposed word.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gasket
> 
> plaxyglass is only screwed whitout any structure to dampen vibrations or seal to prevent infiltration of dust
> the window will be subject to micro scratches, dust and vibration like in a cheap producr.
Click to expand...

Really, I'm pretty sure every stock window is mounted with out a gasket, even Lian Li and Silverstone. In fact I don't know of one stock window that uses a gasket. Most people use a gasket for custom windows to cover their imperfect cuts. CM doesn't use screws, they use plastic push rivets.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Managed to get a replacement arranged for my broken pump









Just gotta wait for a reply now, I think the best way to drain my loop is to put the pump/res combo in a bucket and undo one of the fitting from there. Shame ive gotta do it so soon after building it but at least ive got plenty of spare distilled water and dye to redo it


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*
> 
> Managed to get a replacement arranged for my broken pump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just gotta wait for a reply now, I think the best way to drain my loop is to put the pump/res combo in a bucket and undo one of the fitting from there. Shame ive gotta do it so soon after building it but at least ive got plenty of spare distilled water and dye to redo it


XSPC has great CS








I would get a T-line put in for draining. Makes life much easier.

Enzotech
T Block
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/enmablg1tbl.html
Tube Stop
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/enbnmablstfi1.html

Bitspower
T Block
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/bimabltbp.html
Tube stop
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/bimablseplfo.html
or a valve
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/bisishmivawi1.html


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Thanks for that ill have a look into that.
Btw the build is officially called Cryo-stasis, heres a little logo design ive done:


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mortyy*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> i want to show you my Stryker!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> all fitted inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on and lights on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on and lights off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up and running back home


Very Nice build.. I love this new White Case.. Very Clean looking..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*
> 
> Thanks for that ill have a look into that.
> Btw the build is officially called Cryo-stasis, heres a little logo design ive done:


SUPER COOL


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mortyy*
> 
> Hey guys!
> i want to show you my Stryker!
> all fitted inside:
> ]
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on and lights on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on and lights off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up and running back home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> love the look of this case!!


----------



## royalpasion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*
> 
> Thanks for that ill have a look into that.
> Btw the build is officially called Cryo-stasis, heres a little logo design ive done:


Yay!!!

I see you used my suggestion!

Epic Name for an Epic Build!

I just need to save up now, to mod my new Case!

Hope mine will be as good as yours!

EDIT: Just saw from your details on the left, you're from farnborough?!

I'm from frimley


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> What is guarnition ? Never seen or heard of this supposed word.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> gasket
> plaxyglass is only screwed whitout any structure to dampen vibrations or seal to prevent infiltration of dust
> the window will be subject to micro scratches, dust and vibration like in a cheap producr.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Really, I'm pretty sure every stock window is mounted with out a gasket, even Lian Li and Silverstone. In fact I don't know of one stock window that uses a gasket. Most people use a gasket for custom windows to cover their imperfect cuts. CM doesn't use screws, they use plastic push rivets.


No wonder I didn`t understand word it is not English.


----------



## SuperDeo

i have a question guys ? i have been wanting this case since forever before it was even made or heard of XD

question: is the Stryker better than the Trooper ?
what i mean is like construction wise, could CM have fixed little bugs the trooper had with the Stryker or is it just literally painted white with a new side panel









question 2: can i use the Trooper side panel for the Stryker and just paint it white, i like the Trooper better but if the Stryker is better construction wise than i would just get that and get the Trooper side panel and paint it XD

question 3: where can i get another of those removable cages with a fan ?

i have extremely bad experience with side panel windows they always crack when i move them every where i go


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperDeo*
> 
> i have a question guys ? i have been wanting this case since forever before it was even made or heard of XD
> 
> question: is the Stryker better than the Trooper ?
> what i mean is like construction wise, could CM have fixed little bugs the trooper had with the Stryker or is it just literally painted white with a new side panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> question 2: can i use the Trooper side panel for the Stryker and just paint it white, i like the Trooper better but if the Stryker is better construction wise than i would just get that and get the Trooper side panel and paint it XD
> 
> i have extremely bad experience with side panel windows they always crack when i move them every where i go


You could say the Trooper is the better case, the Stryker has the E-Sata on the front i/o blanked off. CM makes the window for the Trooper in black, but as of now they do not make a non window side panel for the Stryker. Construction wise they are the same case.

Window panel for the Trooper
http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cm-storm-trooper-left-side-windowed-panel/


----------



## oerfydkn09

Hello guys..my simple rig @ my loving trooper


----------



## oerfydkn09




----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oerfydkn09*
> 
> Hello guys..my simple rig @ my loving trooper


Damn, someone beat me to it. I'm going to be trying the something very similar for the window. Looks great, and makes me want to try what I'm wanting to do even more.


----------



## oerfydkn09




----------



## oerfydkn09

my wire management


----------



## royalpasion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oerfydkn09*
> 
> my wire management


i dunno if you are trying to deceive us by having most the other wires inside, but that cable management is insane!


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered a window panel from CM the other day, and when I got home from work I found this by my door. I thought crap they sent me the wrong thing. Then I thought man I'm going to make some money off this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I picked it up and laughed, it was pretty light for a case. This is what was inside.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah, they had my side/window in a Cosmos box as well.... i thought the same thing


----------



## SortOfGrim

Today I decided to get rid of the Zalman fan controller and use the Storm Trooper build-in one.
So just to check if that was safe, I mailed CM and PM them at facebook. Result from CM Storm @ facebook:

Will check later if temps stay within my comfort zone.


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oerfydkn09*


how did you get the CM storm logo blue?


----------



## oerfydkn09

@ Mr. Strawberry the all RED LED in the PCB i can replace to the BLUE LED.also using tools like soldering iron and soldering LEAD


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oerfydkn09*
> 
> @ Mr. Strawberry the all RED LED in the PCB i can replace to the BLUE LED.also using tools like soldering iron and soldering LEAD


I was going to do that but decided to stick with red all around. How tough was it? Where did you get your led's?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Today I decided to get rid of the Zalman fan controller and use the Storm Trooper build-in one.
> So just to check if that was safe, I mailed CM and PM them at facebook. Result from CM Storm @ facebook:
> 
> Will check later if temps stay within my comfort zone.


Have you tried using Asus Fan Xpert II? Asus has the best fan control on the market, you can make custom fan profiles with it. I have a Sabertooth that uses Thermal Armor and can even assign what fan header is controlled by what temperature, ie I have my GT-15's on my rad connected to chassis header 2 but they are controlled off the CPU temps with a custom fan profile I made. This way they stay nice a quiet until it's really needed and then they ramp up. I'm pretty sure you can do this with Fan Xpert II also. This is one of the main reasons I use Asus, I don't want to use a fan controller unless I 100% have too.



Here is a video of Fan Xpert II


----------



## Leftfield2263

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oerfydkn09*
> 
> Hello guys..my simple rig @ my loving trooper


Very Nice!! How did you cut the acrylic that went on the mesh?? I was thinking of doing that but dont have a band saw


----------



## Twisted Mind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oerfydkn09*


Is that light on the hp/mic port coming from some other leds or did you put some yourself. it looks nice. Also, did you change just the two 3mm (i presume those are standard 3mm led) or all of them? Those three for the fan controller doesn't look like standard smd led, but i see no other solution.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Today I decided to get rid of the Zalman fan controller and use the Storm Trooper build-in one.
> So just to check if that was safe, I mailed CM and PM them at facebook. Result from CM Storm @ facebook:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will check later if temps stay within my comfort zone.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Have you tried using Asus Fan Xpert II? Asus has the best fan control on the market, you can make custom fan profiles with it. I have a Sabertooth that uses Thermal Armor and can even assign what fan header is controlled by what temperature, ie I have my GT-15's on my rad connected to chassis header 2 but they are controlled off the CPU temps with a custom fan profile I made. This way they stay nice a quiet until it's really needed and then they ramp up. I'm pretty sure you can do this with Fan Xpert II also. This is one of the main reasons I use Asus, I don't want to use a fan controller unless I 100% have too.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a video of Fan Xpert II


I do use FanXpert (version 1) as it came with my Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z mobo. However I use it only for my pump. I prefer to be in control of my fans.

Here's the answer of Cooler Master Europe:


*edit* Version 2 of Fan Xpert does look nice but is only for z77 chipset


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> The Trooper is very solid, as for the HDD cages, yes you can pull one of the cages and use that area as 5.25" bay drives if you mount the rads up top.


The part I hate about buying cases is how awesome they look on paper, but having the build quality feel cheap once I get it. Does any of the plastic/metal feel cheap or is everything pretty well put together?

I am also torn between the Trooper and the Stryker. I usually prefer all black cases instead of white, but the Stryker is a perfect mix of both. Impatient me says go with the Trooper since NewEgg has them, but another part of me says wait til the Stryker is available since thats what I think I really want.


----------



## sgtgates

The build quality is whats expected for this price and size of case. The panels are not too thick but not flimsy, they have a decent solid feel. As far as the plastic/rubber components they are great, high quality abs or whatever is used. This is my second case, first full tower and I wouldn't change it. Has plenty of modding and configuration options. As far as trooper or stryker its all what you want to do lol, if u cant wait get the trooper you can always buy the windowed panel or cut your own but the trooper DOES have the two side fans on the stock panel which the srtyker NOT have, unless you bought a trooper panel for it but really? haha, and you can always paint eaither case. Anyway its a good case looks professional and aggressive in a discrete way which is what i love.


----------



## GoodInk

I have to agree, nothing feels cheap on this case.


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I have to agree, nothing feels cheap on this case.


Best case period. I said it. All of you were thinking it.


----------



## yanks8981

Well I can't wait to get one!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> The build quality is whats expected for this price and size of case. The panels are not too thick but not flimsy, they have a decent solid feel. As far as the plastic/rubber components they are great, high quality abs or whatever is used. This is my second case, first full tower and I wouldn't change it. Has plenty of modding and configuration options. As far as trooper or stryker its all what you want to do lol, if u cant wait get the trooper you can always buy the windowed panel or cut your own but the trooper DOES have the two side fans on the stock panel which the srtyker NOT have, unless you bought a trooper panel for it but really? haha, and you can always paint eaither case. Anyway its a good case *looks professional and aggressive in a discrete way* which is what i love.


You are talking about the Trooper/Stryker, right? I think I would describe this case as a hey look at me, in your face styling, but not over the top, more for a gamer than an office.


----------



## haritos14

New style for two HAF-X PSU Cover carbon
http://www.cmstore.eu/cases/haf/haf-x/haf-x-psu-cover/


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> I have a question guys ? i have been wanting this case since forever before it was even made or heard of XD
> 
> question: is the Stryker better than the Trooper ?
> what i mean is like construction wise, could CM have fixed little bugs the trooper had with the Stryker or is it just literally painted white with a new side panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> question 2: can i use the Trooper side panel for the Stryker and just paint it white, i like the Trooper better but if the Stryker is better construction wise than i would just get that and get the Trooper side panel and paint it XD
> 
> question 3: where can i get another of those removable cages with a fan ?
> 
> i have extremely bad experience with side panel windows they always crack when i move them every where i go


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oerfydkn09*
> 
> Hello guys..my simple rig @ my loving trooper


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oerfydkn09*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oerfydkn09*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oerfydkn09*
> 
> my wire management


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oerfydkn09*
> 
> @ Mr. Strawberry the all RED LED in the PCB i can replace to the BLUE LED.also using tools like soldering iron and soldering LEAD


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haritos14*
> 
> New style for two HAF-X PSU Cover carbon
> http://www.cmstore.eu/cases/haf/haf-x/haf-x-psu-cover/


[/CENTER]
Wow.. I am gone for a Weekend and look what comes in.. I am in Shock !!! You Guys Are AWESOME.. Drinks for Everyone.


----------



## SuperDeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> [/CENTER]
> Wow.. I am gone for a Weekend and look what comes in.. I am in Shock !!! You Guys Are AWESOME.. Drinks for Everyone.


----------



## yanks8981

Storm trooper ordered. I've seen some amazing mods in here and I wanted to join in!


----------



## sgtgates

You wont regret it! I'm am soon purchasing a custom XSPC loop with ex280 rad, amd ray-storm block and the d5 pump with matte black reservoir. Have a theme in mind for the rest of my modding don't want to give it away!


----------



## yanks8981

Awesome. I may be selling my D5 pump and XSPC reservoir since I want to put an RX360 in the front.

For anyone that has modded the side panel to install a window, any tips for a noob? I want to cut my own custom panels in the case, but don't know what the best tool to do the cutting would be, the best plexi to use to install, how to cut the plexi, or how to install it to the side panel (you're probably thinking, thats all??







) I hear some people use some sort of tape, but I see others using some sort of clips that go through the plexi and through the metal. Any thoughts would be awesome!


----------



## Blatsz32

well gang, the Trooper is back in action. Bought a new Sabertooth and hooked it all up..wore me out so I took a nap. Then POW!!!!!!!!!!!!! Line burst again! Soaked my mobo......I was on the verge of falling a sleep wehn I heard the gurgling of my empty res. I have never recovered from slumber so quickly. Unplugged everything, took out the rads, plumber taped all the fittings, and I'm back in action!


----------



## beastmith

Hey guys, I'm new here in CM Storm Club. I'm still getting my stuff for my mod for this case. I got some Nzxt sleeved LED lights, NZXT Premium extension cables and I also the side window panel. Mine didn't came with the side panel when I got it, and also CM Storm gave it for me for free as a replacement of my INDESTRUCTIBLE CM STORM SCOUT! (it was thrown outside from my window from a 2 story house







Believe me, there's more story from why it was thrown







) And Oh, I'm thinking of buying two of those HAF X PSU Covers, but they're still out of stock. I've seen a guy from here who got it for their Trooper and it look really neat. XD

My question for you guys, anyone recommends if I should have the front fans facing on the front or where it was original at which was on the side. I'm talking about the two stock fans and is part of the ssd/hdd cage. Which way will it give me better cooling? Keep in mind I have a 140mm Cougar Vortex on the rear, and the H100 on top.


----------



## _REAPER_

I will be home in a few days from Afghanistan I will be helping my brother mod his case need something to defuse while on RR.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> well gang, the Trooper is back in action. Bought a new Sabertooth and hooked it all up..wore me out so I took a nap. Then POW!!!!!!!!!!!!! Line burst again! Soaked my mobo......I was on the verge of falling a sleep wehn I heard the gurgling of my empty res. I have never recovered from slumber so quickly. Unplugged everything, took out the rads, plumber taped all the fittings, and I'm back in action!


You shouldn't have to use teflon tape on your fittings, that is what the o-ring is for. If you are getting leaks then something is wrong, check your o-ring for damage, and make sure you're not over tightening them. Go finger tight, then maybe an other 1/4 turn. You don't want to use teflon tape unless you have no chioce, it can get cought up in your blocks and mess a pump up if a big enough chunk of it gets to it. It gets wrapped up in the pump and can cause it to be unbalanced.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I will be home in a few days from Afghanistan I will be helping my brother mod his case need something to defuse while on RR.


*Welcome Back*


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I will be home in a few days from Afghanistan I will be helping my brother mod his case need something to defuse while on RR.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I will be home in a few days from Afghanistan I will be helping my brother mod his case need something to defuse while on RR.
Click to expand...

How about "Damn it! They need to update the thermal sensors on those UAV's! It's just another overclocked Ivy Bridge"


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> well gang, the Trooper is back in action. Bought a new Sabertooth and hooked it all up..wore me out so I took a nap. Then POW!!!!!!!!!!!!! Line burst again! Soaked my mobo......I was on the verge of falling a sleep wehn I heard the gurgling of my empty res. I have never recovered from slumber so quickly. Unplugged everything, took out the rads, plumber taped all the fittings, and I'm back in action!


One of our Troopers actually was talking to me about water cooling yesterday. He said..

Never put together fittings dry. and Never leave a pump Dry for too long. The impellers can warp when dry and make a noise when reattached. Actuall Skitzab says...store them in wet conditions and put them together wet.

The man is an expert on these things unlike me. He is a reputable modder and his ideas about Teflon tape is you really don't need it if you put it together wet..


----------



## indyrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> One of our Troopers actually was talking to me about water cooling yesterday. He said..
> Never put together fittings dry. and Never leave a pump Dry for too long. The impellers can warp when dry and make a noise when reattached. Actuall Skitzab says...store them in wet conditions and put them together wet.
> The man is an expert on these things unlike me. He is a reputable modder and his ideas about Teflon tape is you really don't need it if you put it together wet..


Not to mention the fact that teflon tape is intended for tapered fittings not g 1/4 with a tapered fitting it is the tightness in addition to the teflon tape that makes the seal with out g 1/4 fittings its the O ring that makes to seal so you want them tight but not to tight because if you tighten them to much you can flatten the O ring out and then you have a crappy seal so I only ever hand tighten my fittings.


----------



## remorseless

bumping with sneak preview of setup


----------



## jpdaballa

Hey guys, im thinking of purchasing the stryker for my build in a few months.

Does anyone already have it water cooled (either h100 or custom) that can show me some pictures/ also how do you guys like it so far?

Also

is there a way i could browse through only the pictures in a thread? or could you guys upload/show me pictures of people who have already water cooled the stryker? (i dont want to look like an a$$ but it would be much easier to ask then to go through almost 400 pages of this forum for a few pictures) thanks!


----------



## barfastic

Can someone tell me the dimension between the floor of the case(interior) and the top of the case (interior) in the 5-1/4 drive bay area?

Basically would a quad 120 fit up front?


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpdaballa*
> 
> Hey guys, im thinking of purchasing the stryker for my build in a few months.
> Does anyone already have it water cooled (either h100 or custom) that can show me some pictures/ also how do you guys like it so far?
> Also
> is there a way i could browse through only the pictures in a thread? or could you guys upload/show me pictures of people who have already water cooled the stryker? (i dont want to look like an a$$ but it would be much easier to ask then to go through almost 400 pages of this forum for a few pictures) thanks!


The H100 will fit easily up top. As for custom, there are several different pictures in this thread, but I believe there is an index on the first few pages of members who have uploaded pics, as well as a link to their rig. As for custom cooling, you can add a thin 240MM rad in the top (which is why the H100 is good to go), a thick 240MM rad in the bottom, and with a little modding, a 360MM rad in the front. The last would obviously eliminate your ability to use the drive bays, but not all will need them. With a 240 in the top and a 240 in the bottom, you should be good to go on a CPU GPU setup, but that depends on the parts and your temp preferences.

You may not see many strykers on here, but the trooper is the same, minus a few changes (stryker is white, has window panel included, and I think eliminates an eSata port?)


----------



## yanks8981

Storm Trooper out for delivery!


----------



## yanks8981

I really hope I like the black one because as its being delivered today, I noticed this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119260&Tpk=storm%20stryker


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpdaballa*
> 
> Hey guys, im thinking of purchasing the stryker for my build in a few months.
> Does anyone already have it water cooled (either h100 or custom) that can show me some pictures/ also how do you guys like it so far?
> Also
> is there a way i could browse through only the pictures in a thread? or could you guys upload/show me pictures of people who have already water cooled the stryker? (i dont want to look like an a$$ but it would be much easier to ask then to go through almost 400 pages of this forum for a few pictures) thanks!


Here's a pic of my WC'd Stryker. Theres plenty of space for everything inside, as you can/can't see from my photo a 240 rad can fit uptop with fans attached and still isn't sticking out into the windowed area. You get a very clean look if you use a bay res but theres plenty of space for other types as well. The case can infact take 2 240 rads and a 120 rad at the same time without any modding. (240 up top, another 240 along the bottom if you remove the modular 2.5" hdd cage and a 120 on the back.)


----------



## Iamazn

Where should I put the front HDD 120mm fans for optimal airflow? To the side (default) or to the front?


----------



## HCore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iamazn*
> 
> Where should I put the front HDD 120mm fans for optimal airflow? To the side (default) or to the front?


Optimally you want both HDD fans facing front so that your GPU(s) are getting proper intake cooling. Check out CPC's review for his take.


----------



## dakU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I really hope I like the black one because as its being delivered today, I noticed this:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119260&Tpk=storm%20stryker


What the heck Newegg? $25 for Shipping? This Shoprunner account is the most useless thing ever.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I really hope I like the black one because as its being delivered today, I noticed this:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119260&Tpk=storm%20stryker




EXCITEMENT !!!


----------



## yanks8981

The black one is sweet. Now my frustrations lie with the best way to lay out the loop


----------



## unimatrixzero

You have so many people here that will help you Matey.. Don't you worry about a thing.


----------



## dakU

Just ordered the Stryker from Newegg. Should be here Tuesday!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> The black one is sweet. Now my frustrations lie with the best way to lay out the loop


Barbs to the front if you have 240 in the top is almost a must, barbs to the back for a 240 in the floor, and just by looking you might have to have the barbs on top for a back 120 (btw thats the better way for getting air out).


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iamazn*
> 
> Where should I put the front HDD 120mm fans for optimal airflow? To the side (default) or to the front?



F R O N T ! ! !


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Barbs to the front if you have 240 in the top is almost a must, barbs to the back for a 240 in the floor, and just by looking you might have to have the barbs on top for a back 120 (btw thats the better way for getting air out).


My main goal of this build is to be flashy, yet elegant. All of the cables will be sleeved and cable management is extremely important. At this point I want to include water, but I think I want it more for the visual than the performance, so I think I am going to stick to a CPU only loop for now. I wanted to mount my RX360 in the front, but I am not sure of the best way. I am leaning towards these:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=26190

I kind of wanted to use a different fan controller than stock, but a 360 in the front really limits that.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I really hope I like the black one because as its being delivered today, I noticed this:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119260&Tpk=storm%20stryker


GI-GI-TY


----------



## beastmith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HCore*
> 
> Optimally you want both HDD fans facing front so that your GPU(s) are getting proper intake cooling. Check out CPC's review for his take.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> 
> F R O N T ! ! !


LOL Well I feel loved. I asked the same question, and I got no answer. But he got some... and I'm asian too lol









Oh well, anyways I have my bottom fan infront while my other is on the side. Since I have an extra 140mm fan, I placed it behind the drive cage where it's facing towards the rear fan and still gets air from the outside. I have a 140mm Cougar Vortex as my rear fan, and it does pulls n push out tons of hot/warm air! I love it <3


----------



## beastmith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remorseless*
> 
> bumping with sneak preview of setup


|

OMG!! I love those HAF X PSU covers! I'm still waiting for it to be on stock. Then I'm going to get some pictures and apply as part of the club. People here helped me a lot of ideas on modding my Trooper case. Can't wait to show u guys my ghetto mod of this case


----------



## SortOfGrim

Or one could resist and put no fan in the front or side

















also, updated.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beastmith*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HCore*
> 
> Optimally you want both HDD fans facing front so that your GPU(s) are getting proper intake cooling. Check out CPC's review for his take.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> 
> F R O N T ! ! !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL Well I feel loved. I asked the same question, and I got no answer. But he got some... and I'm asian too lol
Click to expand...

If I missed your Post.. Forgive me.. It was not because I was a Racist.. It was because am a blind Dumb Axx..


----------



## elpee

Hello,

I just bought the CM Storm Trooper and it's a brilliant case, I love it

Everything is working fine... except I cannot mount any fans onto my side panel. In fact, even without any fans, I cannot screw the long screws for the side fans that are included with the case into the fan mounting holes on the side panel... I'm not quite sure what I'm doing wrong, or if it's the holes themselves, or the screws

Anybody else have this problem before? Is there a fix etc.? I really like this case and I'm disappointed that this doesn't work as now I have two useless Turbine Masters just sitting here =(


----------



## HCore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beastmith*
> 
> LOL Well I feel loved. I asked the same question, and I got no answer. But he got some... and I'm asian too lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, anyways I have my bottom fan infront while my other is on the side. Since I have an extra 140mm fan, I placed it behind the drive cage where it's facing towards the rear fan and still gets air from the outside. I have a 140mm Cougar Vortex as my rear fan, and it does pulls n push out tons of hot/warm air! I love it <3


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> If I missed your Post.. Forgive me.. It was not because I was a Racist.. It was because am a blind Dumb Axx..


DITTO


----------



## unimatrixzero

Take off the metal mesh by bending up the clamps and pulling it out.
Drill a 3/32 hole if you want bite on your Screw. 1/8th.inch if you don't want a bite.
Place fan screws into hole and tighten Equally.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Or one could resist and put no fan in the front or side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, updated.



Very True.. Love the Post...


----------



## elpee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> 
> 
> Take off the metal mesh by bending up the clamps and pulling it out.
> Drill a 3/32 hole if you want bite on your Screw. 1/8th.inch if you don't want a bite.
> Place fan screws into hole and tighten Equally.


is this for me!?


----------



## remorseless

weird they seemed to work for me


----------



## Mor7enMT

Hi guys and girls!

I just received a Storm Trooper, but it was from the webshops outlet so it was half price..

Unfortunately the case is missing the front panel/bezel and all the mesh 5,25 covers and the toolbox cover!

I wrote Cooler Master's online store email 4 days ago to hear if they are getting the frontpanel in the store so i can buy one..

I haven't received an answer yet, so i want to hear if any of you guys (and girls) have had any luck with buying a frontpanel + mesh covers?
If it is possible, i live in Denmark (EU) so it would have to be through cmstore.eu


----------



## yanks8981

Has anyone mounted a cylindrical res in this case?


----------



## unimatrixzero

_Here is one_


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mor7enMT*
> 
> Hi guys and girls!
> 
> I just received a Storm Trooper, but it was from the webshops outlet so it was half price..
> 
> Unfortunately the case is missing the front panel/bezel and all the mesh 5,25 covers and the toolbox cover!
> 
> I wrote Cooler Master's online store email 4 days ago to hear if they are getting the frontpanel in the store so i can buy one..
> 
> I haven't received an answer yet, so i want to hear if any of you guys (and girls) have had any luck with buying a frontpanel + mesh covers?
> If it is possible, i live in Denmark (EU) so it would have to be through cmstore.eu


_I got one of the First CM Storm Trooper there were. Before they were released. I bought it from a Reviewer for 85.00. When I got it I realized why I got it for so cheap.

The Reviewer had broken every Hook on the front Bezel because he ripped it off without trying to take off the top. Great Reviewer. But anyway. I used velcro on mine.

Anyway. If you find one let me know if there are more.. I need another one too. I am the owner of this Club and I cant get them to send me one.. So if you find one.. Let me

Know Where.


_


----------



## Mor7enMT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> _I got one of the First CM Storm Trooper there were. Before they were released. I bought it from a Reviewer for 85.00. When I got it I realized why I got it for so cheap.
> The Reviewer had broken every Hook on the front Bezel because he ripped it off without trying to take off the top. Great Reviewer. But anyway. I used velcro on mine.
> Anyway. If you find one let me know if there are more.. I need another one too. I am the owner of this Club and I cant get them to send me one.. So if you find one.. Let me
> Know Where.
> 
> _


Oh wauw! That sucks!

I sure will.. From what i can see in the store, Enforcer and Scout both have replacement frontpanels..

What is the responds from CM when you ask for a replacement part? :O I doubt i will get an answer then.. Im thinking of hitting the various CM facebook pages..


----------



## Iamazn

Is there a guide anywhere that shows you which wires inside the Trooper go where?


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> 
> _Here is one_


I was thinking of mounting a 240 in the front with an XSPC bay res as well, but am having a hard time with planning a tube route. I would just place it at the bottom, but don't have a good plan of neatly routing the tubes without the GPUs being involved.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iamazn*
> 
> Is there a guide anywhere that shows you which wires inside the Trooper go where?





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> The power lead that you are looking for is a 12 volt MOLEX black in color with two wires connected to it. The Molex wire originates from the control box in front, where the controls are located. It is easy to overlook. It almost looks like a fan connection so you can easily miss it. If you have any more problems let us know, we will be happy to help. Thanks for your trust.


This is all from the front page if you need to find it again. Plus there are other tips and guides, check them out, many are very useful for any case not just the Trooper.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> 
> _Here is one_
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of mounting a 240 in the front with an XSPC bay res as well, but am having a hard time with planning a tube route. I would just place it at the bottom, but don't have a good plan of neatly routing the tubes without the GPUs being involved.
Click to expand...


Ronnie Hara... Modder


Ronnie Hara... Modder

This is a COOLER MASTER COSMOS S but it has about the same dimensions.
I love the way this guy did his Loop. Soo Incredible.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> 
> _Here is one_
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of mounting a 240 in the front with an XSPC bay res as well, but am having a hard time with planning a tube route. I would just place it at the bottom, but don't have a good plan of neatly routing the tubes without the GPUs being involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ronnie Hara... Modder
> 
> 
> Ronnie Hara... Modder
> 
> This is a COOLER MASTER COSMOS S but it has about the same dimensions.
> I love the way this guy did his Loop. Soo Incredible.
Click to expand...

The only problem I see mounting a res like that in the Trooper is, it will block the cable holes. You could probably still use the CPU, but Sata cables will be a pain if not impossible.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> 
> Ronnie Hara... Modder
> 
> Ronnie Hara... Modder
> This is a COOLER MASTER COSMOS S but it has about the same dimensions.
> I love the way this guy did his Loop. Soo Incredible.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> The only problem I see mounting a res like that in the Trooper is, it will block the cable holes. You could probably still use the CPU, but Sata cables will be a pain if not impossible.


only the cpu water cooled







And.. lots of airflow restrictions for those massive video cards.


----------



## Mor7enMT

I just received this answer from Cooler Master Sweden via Facebook.

I somehow doubt that it's gonna work but im gonna shot them an email..


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mor7enMT*
> 
> 
> I just received this answer from Cooler Master Sweden via Facebook.
> I somehow doubt that it's gonna work but im gonna shot them an email..


They were pretty fast (within 2 days If I recall) with my question about the fan controller.


----------



## Mor7enMT

Oh cool.. Just hope it's possible


----------



## indyrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> The only problem I see mounting a res like that in the Trooper is, it will block the cable holes. You could probably still use the CPU, but Sata cables will be a pain if not impossible.


Just out of curiosity has any one tried mounting a tube res next to the pci slot knockouts about where the pump was mounted in that cosmos s build? Just spinning an idea since that would be visible and mostly out of the way especially if you used velcro to make it removable so that you could still work on/replace your video cards and other pci/pcie devices.


----------



## chaozzzsg

Hey fellow troopers, I am wanting to build my 1st custom water cooling loop (single loop) but am a total newbie in the WC department. Been reading up alot, but am having difficulty deciding on a couple of questions.

1) What would be a good setup? am thinking of the following: Res>Pump>CPU>Rad (1st Rad on top)>GPU>Rad(side)>Res
2) Would the taking out of the intake fan in the front affect airflow???
3) Any good idea on how to run the tubing?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Actually.. Truthfully... the Case was designed primarily for All in one H - 100 - 80 -60- 50 Corsair Cooling Solutions. I have the 100 in mine and it works great.


----------



## Evilsplashy

If I put an E-ATX motherboard in here, will it cover up grommets? I'm getting the Maximus V Formula. It is 12"x10.1"


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaozzzsg*
> 
> Hey fellow troopers, I am wanting to build my 1st custom water cooling loop (single loop) but am a total newbie in the WC department. Been reading up alot, but am having difficulty deciding on a couple of questions.
> 
> 1) What would be a good setup? am thinking of the following: Res>Pump>CPU>Rad (1st Rad on top)>GPU>Rad(side)>Res
> 2) Would the taking out of the intake fan in the front affect airflow???
> 3) Any good idea on how to run the tubing?


1. The only thing that matters in loop order is res before pump
2. I have one fan in the front bottom, I still get great airflow
3. Shortest path is the best
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Actually.. Truthfully... the Case was designed primarily for All in one H - 100 - 80 -60- 50 Corsair Cooling Solutions. I have the 100 in mine and it works great.


Anything under a 30mm rad works great in the top as long as your MB doesn't have a crazy big heat sink up top. In fact a good rule of thumb is as long as there is a fan header above the top heat sink you should be safe with a 30mm rad.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> If I put an E-ATX motherboard in here, will it cover up grommets? I'm getting the Maximus V Formula. It is 12"x10.1"


----------



## unimatrixzero

REMINDER

Most of the Questions you have about using and
Building and Wiring the CM Storm Trooper
Are in First Three Posts of this Club..

Thank you..
UnimatrixZero.


----------



## HCore

Hey UMZ, you need to submit your Ferrari Trooper build to Toms Hardware. They've got an Aston Martin Cosmos S(LINK Here) which is pretty slick but they also need to have a look at your Ferrari Trooper too.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> REMINDER
> Most of the Questions you have about using and
> Building and Wiring the CM Storm Trooper
> Are in First Three Posts of this Club..
> Thank you..
> UnimatrixZero.


I saw that already, but I would like a picture with a formula or extreme. Reason is because some are 10.6, 10.9 and some are 10.1.


----------



## chaozzzsg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> 1. The only thing that matters in loop order is res before pump
> 2. I have one fan in the front bottom, I still get great airflow
> 3. Shortest path is the best
> Anything under a 30mm rad works great in the top as long as your MB doesn't have a crazy big heat sink up top. In fact a good rule of thumb is as long as there is a fan header above the top heat sink you should be safe with a 30mm rad.


Great, thanks for the reply. Currently I am looking to run a single loop, main reason is that i wanna get my GPU cooled as well. HOLE IN THE POCKET!!!


----------



## lethalshrapnel

Okay. I'm really puzzled here. I've been holding my money for the Trooper, but the Stryker was released few months ago. What would be a better choice for me? Money's no object, I just need a case, I will sell my HAF X in 6 hours and I need a new casing, and it's a toss coin between both. The Stryker is 30 dollars more expensive here in the Philippines btw.

P.S. - I've read some reviews that the CM Storm Stryker doesn't have fan filters, is it gonna pose some problem? How about the Trooper, is it the same? I'm thinking that the Stryker would lose its whiteness for quite some time, so I'm really clueless here on what to get. Need a little help here, thanks guys!


----------



## Blatsz32

cylindrical res..its way to big









tell you what though, it is sexy in there. If I can get some noce placment it will be awsome..its a danger den RAD


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lethalshrapnel*
> 
> Okay. I'm really puzzled here. I've been holding my money for the Trooper, but the Stryker was released few months ago. What would be a better choice for you guys? Thanks


I think the real question is, what is the better choice for you







The only real differences besides the color, side panels, and fans is the Stryker has the front E-Sata blanked off. I still don't get that one.


----------



## lethalshrapnel

Quote:


> I think the real question is, what is the better choice for you The only real differences besides the color, side panels, and fans is the Stryker has the front E-Sata blanked off. I still don't get that one.


I never used E-Sata in my life ever, and I believe I won't be needing it either.







So should I pull the trigger on the Trooper? I'm leaning towards it, I like white, but I'm thinking that give it 2 years and its a bit yellowish already, plus it doesn't come with fan filters as the people in some forums say, so if that's the case, that is a deal breaker for me. So what would be the best choice for me for you guys? Hehe. Both cases are available. I'll be buying it in less than 24 hours


----------



## SuperDeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lethalshrapnel*
> 
> I never used E-Sata in my life ever, and I believe I won't be needing it either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So should I pull the trigger on the Trooper? I'm leaning towards it, I like white, but I'm thinking that give it 2 years and its a bit yellowish already, plus it doesn't come with fan filters as the people in some forums say, so if that's the case, that is a deal breaker for me. So what would be the best choice for me for you guys? Hehe. Both cases are available. I'll be buying it in less than 24 hours


get the black one









the white one has a side panel window witch will break eventually
the white one has less fan mounts
the white one has no esata
and yeah

i would get the black one







but if the above don't matter to you than get the white one


----------



## lethalshrapnel

Thanks guys, Trooper it is! I'll be taking a pic with this monster case tomorrow if the deal with my HAF X pushes through, I need to let it go.







I just needed someone to agree with my decision







Thanks guys!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lethalshrapnel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the real question is, what is the better choice for you The only real differences besides the color, side panels, and fans is the Stryker has the front E-Sata blanked off. I still don't get that one.
> 
> 
> 
> I never used E-Sata in my life ever, and I believe I won't be needing it either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So should I pull the trigger on the Trooper? I'm leaning towards it, I like white, but I'm thinking that give it 2 years and its a bit yellowish already, *plus it doesn't come with fan filters* as the people in some forums say, so if that's the case, that is a deal breaker for me. So what would be the best choice for me for you guys? Hehe. Both cases are available. I'll be buying it in less than 24 hours
Click to expand...

I didn't know that one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperDeo*
> 
> get the black one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *the white one has a side panel window witch will break eventually*
> the white one has less fan mounts
> the white one has no esata
> and yeah
> 
> i would get the black one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but if the above don't matter to you than get the white one


I don't know about that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lethalshrapnel*
> 
> Thanks guys, Trooper it is! I'll be taking a pic with this monster case tomorrow if the deal with my HAF X pushes through, I need to let it go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just needed someone to agree with my decision
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!


Both are great cases, I just hate the HAF looks.


----------



## SortOfGrim

I've send a mail yesterday and got a reply from CM store eu (HQ in Netherlands, btw) regarding the top fan filter.


----------



## MacKCz

I finally got the rest of my parts, just waiting for the 670 FTW backplate to arrive Thursday before I put it all together.


----------



## chaozzzsg

Hey Guys, I went ahead with this configuration. Do advise if it is good..any other info would be helpful

Kit - XSPC Rasa 750 RX240 Universal CPU Water Cooling Kit w/ Updated Pump and RX240 Radiator and Free Kill Coil!
GPU Block - EK Radeon HD 7970 VGA Liquid Cooling Block - Acetal + Electroless Nickel Plated

Got some additional fitting and clamps and will be getting another 240mm radiator soon.


----------



## MacKCz

the Maximus V Formula fits perfectly


----------



## Manu9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacKCz*
> 
> the Maximus V Formula fits perfectly


Awesome, I'll be doing the same,

Update us when it's all done, what will you do concerning the fans? I myself am thinking Front and Side for intakes and Rear and Top for exhausts with the top fans under the H100 Radiator.


----------



## SortOfGrim

*THE WHEEL SOLUTION*
For people who want to make their Trooper/Stryker mobile.

But why?

You want to mount a radiator in the bottom it must need good air flow in order to work efficiently
You want to save your back during maintenance
You have carpet
You have a dog and/or cat
You want it to look different
If one or more apply to you, wheels is a solution!

Any caster wheels will do as long as the base plate isn't bigger than 34mm / 1.33"










Mine got a 34mm square base plate with four M4 screws holes and it raises the case around 60mm of the ground.
I used flat head M4 screws (11mm in full length) with a bolt to hold it snugly into place.







Make sure to use flat heads otherwise you might run into problems mounting the radiator or other hardware.















Also use the shortest screw you can find and use a bolt.










Now for some ghetto pix, here's mine:


I didn't mount them on the feet positions as the drill didn't go through the front section (hdd support structure). Drilling the holes on the edges made it a lot easier,
although in some spaces I couldn't drill because of rivets or there was simply not enough space to fit the screw in.


Two 25mm fans easily fit under it as you can see and there's still space left.


----------



## HCore

Does anybody know or have experience with these?


----------



## KorporalKoolAid

Got mine all up and running (FINALLY!!!







) I LOVE THIS CASE!!!!!


----------



## Freedom

Is it possible to remove the BEEP sound from the fancontroler? I'm going nutts over the zzzbiip sound I get at bootup or in the BIOS, I'm thinking its caused by the cases speaker getting into some inteference with something else


----------



## Freedom

Does anyone else btw have this problem? I get a zbiiip noise when I shut down my pc, also when I bootup but it stops as soon as the windows logo pops up. If I go into my BIOS it never stops though......

Have anyone solved it by unplugging the speaker if its possible? It really annoys me.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HCore*
> 
> Does anybody know or have experience with these?


They look a bit small or short. It might be a problem with the filters..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freedom*
> 
> Is it possible to remove the BEEP sound from the fancontroler? I'm going nutts over the zzzbiip sound I get at bootup or in the BIOS, I'm thinking its caused by the cases speaker getting into some inteference with something else


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freedom*
> 
> Does anyone else btw have this problem? I get a zbiiip noise when I shut down my pc, also when I bootup but it stops as soon as the windows logo pops up. If I go into my BIOS it never stops though......
> Have anyone solved it by unplugging the speaker if its possible? It really annoys me.


I don't get any noises from the fan controller at start-up, only when I change the fan speed.
Check if it's grounded properly: undo the top panel, there are screws on either side of the front and 3 wires lead to them (2 from the USB 3.0 and 1 from the print plate)
To find the speaker you have to remove the screws from the print plate, flip it over and the cylindrical thing is the speaker.. but perhaps send a mail to Cooler Master first just to be safe,
maybe the panel is faulty.


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HCore*
> 
> Does anybody know or have experience with these?


I have the one on the left in black. It's been great so far.


----------



## HCore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> I have the one on the left in black. It's been great so far.


So is there any clearance issues with the bottom filters as intake for the PSU?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacKCz*
> 
> the Maximus V Formula fits perfectly


It was MADE for this CASE !!!
NICE JOB TROOPER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HCore*
> 
> Does anybody know or have experience with these?


Those are great and you can get them on BAMAZON for movable office PCs..
But may not be very becoming to a Trooper..

But Who KNOWS ????? You may just start a huge trend..



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KorporalKoolAid*
> 
> Got mine all up and running (FINALLY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I LOVE THIS CASE!!!!!


That's CORPORAL CAPTAIN KOOLAID TO ME TROOPER


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> *THE WHEEL SOLUTION*
> 
> For people who want to make their Trooper/Stryker mobile.
> 
> _Why you Might Ask?_
> 
> *
> 
> [*] You might want to mount a radiator in the bottom of the case and that needs good air flow in order to work effectively.
> 
> 
> [*] You might want to save your back during maintenance
> 
> 
> [*] You may have carpet
> 
> 
> [*] You may have a Nice dog and/or cat
> 
> 
> [*] You might want it to look different*
> 
> 
> If All or more apply to you, *wheels* are your solution!
> Any caster wheels will do as long as the base plate isn't bigger than 34mm / 1.33"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a 34mm square base plate with four M4 screws holes and it raises the case around 60mm of the ground.
> I used flat head M4 screws (11mm in full length) with a bolt to hold it snugly into place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure to use flat heads otherwise you might run into problems mounting the radiator or other hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also use the shortest screw you can find and use a bolt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now for some ghetto pix, here's mine:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't mount them on the feet positions as the drill didn't go through the front section (hdd support structure). Drilling the holes on the edges made it a lot easier,
> although in some spaces I couldn't drill because of rivets or there was simply not enough space to fit the screw in.
> 
> Two 25mm fans easily fit under it as you can see and there's still space left.


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HCore*
> 
> So is there any clearance issues with the bottom filters as intake for the PSU?


None. The stand is an "X". It supports the case under the middle and towards the corners.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> *THE WHEEL SOLUTION*
> For people who want to make their Trooper/Stryker mobile.
> _Why you Might Ask?_
> 
> *
> [*] You might want to mount a radiator in the bottom it must need good air flow in order to work efficiently
> 
> [*] You might want to save your back during maintenance
> 
> [*] You may have carpet
> 
> [*] You may have a Nice dog and/or cat
> 
> [*] You might want it to look different*
> 
> If All or more apply to you, *wheels* are your solution!
> Any caster wheels will do as long as the base plate isn't bigger than 34mm / 1.33"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a 34mm square base plate with four M4 screws holes and it raises the case around 60mm of the ground.
> I used flat head M4 screws (11mm in full length) with a bolt to hold it snugly into place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure to use flat heads otherwise you might run into problems mounting the radiator or other hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also use the shortest screw you can find and use a bolt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now for some ghetto pix, here's mine:*
> 
> 
> I didn't mount them on the feet positions as the drill didn't go through the front section (hdd support structure). Drilling the holes on the edges made it a lot easier,
> although in some spaces I couldn't drill because of rivets or there was simply not enough space to fit the screw in.
> 
> Two 25mm fans easily fit under it as you can see and there's still space left.
Click to expand...

Sir, you the boss, sir.


----------



## Step83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freedom*
> 
> Does anyone else btw have this problem? I get a zbiiip noise when I shut down my pc, also when I bootup but it stops as soon as the windows logo pops up. If I go into my BIOS it never stops though......
> Have anyone solved it by unplugging the speaker if its possible? It really annoys me.


Its under the panel PCB, just de soldered it on mine no harm done


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freedom*
> 
> Is it possible to remove the BEEP sound from the fancontroler? I'm going nutts over the zzzbiip sound I get at bootup or in the BIOS, I'm thinking its caused by the cases speaker getting into some inteference with something else


*I would uninstall the Controller..
then find the speaker inside the Controller
Pour some superglue into the hole of the buzzer....
or take some pliers and physically Break the buzzer inside the unit.




I have this same problem with a Lian Li internal monitoring unit.
I am ready to Burn it in a Brush fire..*


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> *THE WHEEL SOLUTION*
> For people who want to make their Trooper/Stryker mobile.
> _Why you Might Ask?_
> 
> *
> [*] You might want to mount a radiator in the bottom it must need good air flow in order to work efficiently
> 
> [*] You might want to save your back during maintenance
> 
> [*] You may have carpet
> 
> [*] You may have a Nice dog and/or cat
> 
> [*] You might want it to look different*
> 
> If All or more apply to you, *wheels* are your solution!
> Any caster wheels will do as long as the base plate isn't bigger than 34mm / 1.33"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a 34mm square base plate with four M4 screws holes and it raises the case around 60mm of the ground.
> I used flat head M4 screws (11mm in full length) with a bolt to hold it snugly into place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure to use flat heads otherwise you might run into problems mounting the radiator or other hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also use the shortest screw you can find and use a bolt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now for some ghetto pix, here's mine:*
> 
> 
> I didn't mount them on the feet positions as the drill didn't go through the front section (hdd support structure). Drilling the holes on the edges made it a lot easier,
> although in some spaces I couldn't drill because of rivets or there was simply not enough space to fit the screw in.
> 
> Two 25mm fans easily fit under it as you can see and there's still space left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sir, you the boss, sir.
Click to expand...

I was afraid you might not like me changing it up, but it was so much fun.. Thanks for the Comment.


----------



## MacKCz

Finished installing everything. Ill post pics later, the wiring is a bit rough right now. Everything is running smooth for my first build.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Take your time.. do your cable management and then post.. don't be in a hurry..



Do it right ONE TYME..


----------



## Mor7enMT

i got answer from Cooler Master regarding a replacement frontpanel for my Trooper.. I have gotten answer today.. They WILL send me a replacement via some online store trickery.. Now i just need 29 euros(~38 dollars) for it







Just used all my money for buying hardware for the case









_Girlfriend got i for me.. She's sick of hearing of my PC build and just wants peace and quiet







_


----------



## justinjk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinjk*
> 
> I'll post if/when I get everything situated.


Today the new fan controller arrived (to replace the old one that I had which was broken). Sadly, I made a huge mistake when I took the older one out; I didn't note where the exactly the cables were routed. I couldn't find any info about it in the manual or anything, so I took a guess and tried routing all of the cables next to the X-Dock. I couldn't bring the plastic housing piece down to screw it to the top of the case since the cables were too bunched up. Next I decided to split it up and route the top half of the cables through the slot right near the handle and keep the bottom half going next to the X-Dock. This didn't work either --- once again, the bottom half of the cables seemed too bunched up to let me screw the housing down. Finally, routed all of the cables through the slot in front of the handle --- I still had to use a lot of force to push the housing down to get it screwed in, which makes me kind of weary, but it is in fact working, so I'm happy.

Also, I actually didn't route *all* of the cables through the top --- I unscrewed the two USB 3.0 cords from the plastic housing and slipped them through these two slots that are pretty much directly below where the housing holds them in place. The only problem with this is that they end up right above the topmost DVD drive... Not a big deal, but I'm still completely lost as to how all of the cords were originally routed by CoolerMaster. They are all ziptied together, so I know that they all came from one spot.

I know this might be hard to understand without a visual, but maybe if anyone ever needs to replace theirs, they will understand what I'm talking about.

Anyway... another pic:









I won't be taking a pic of the front again until I get rid of the sloppy sd card reader hanging out. I know there is something I can do with the mess of wires sitting at the bottom of the case --- I'll fix that when I get a dedicated graphic card, which will be the next thing I buy. Really looking forward to it because I've never owned a dedicated graphic card, and I bought this case specifically to keep a graphic card cooler than the mid-tower case I had.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinjk*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Today the new fan controller arrived (to replace the old one that I had which was broken). Sadly, I made a huge mistake when I took the older one out; I didn't note where the exactly the cables were routed. I couldn't find any info about it in the manual or anything, so I took a guess and tried routing all of the cables next to the X-Dock. I couldn't bring the plastic housing piece down to screw it to the top of the case since the cables were too bunched up. Next I decided to split it up and route the top half of the cables through the slot right near the handle and keep the bottom half going next to the X-Dock. This didn't work either --- once again, the bottom half of the cables seemed too bunched up to let me screw the housing down. Finally, routed all of the cables through the slot in front of the handle --- I still had to use a lot of force to push the housing down to get it screwed in, which makes me kind of weary, but it is in fact working, so I'm happy.
> Also, I actually didn't route *all* of the cables through the top --- I unscrewed the two USB 3.0 cords from the plastic housing and slipped them through these two slots that are pretty much directly below where the housing holds them in place. The only problem with this is that they end up right above the topmost DVD drive... Not a big deal, but I'm still completely lost as to how all of the cords were originally routed by CoolerMaster. They are all ziptied together, so I know that they all came from one spot.
> I know this might be hard to understand without a visual, but maybe if anyone ever needs to replace theirs, they will understand what I'm talking about.
> Anyway... another pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't be taking a pic of the front again until I get rid of the sloppy sd card reader hanging out. I know there is something I can do with the mess of wires sitting at the bottom of the case --- I'll fix that when I get a dedicated graphic card, which will be the next thing I buy. Really looking forward to it because I've never owned a dedicated graphic card, and I bought this case specifically to keep a graphic card cooler than the mid-tower case I had.


Recently I've rewired the usb 3.0 cables (why are they so long?) and also the fan wires, both were a pain to route ..but cursing worked








I'm currently at work (not much to do) so I only have my memory of the routing, so here's my mad ms-paint skillz to show you the cable routes:

Yeah, so you look inside the case and see the x-dock connectors (4-pin molex and sata), two spaces next to it are the routing for all the cables.
Then take a hard left and route them over the tray (still inside the case)



This user is not responsible for any false routing due to memory.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Guys, I'm thinking of replacing my Black Ice 120 rad (the one in the back) with the Phobya G-changer 120 but I'm not sure it will fit
Dimensions L x W x H: 172x125x60mm

My biggest worry is when I do push/pull; will I have enough space with the top Black Ice 240 and the cpu block??


----------



## Mor7enMT

Just got my Cooler Master 612S CPU cooler today..

Just waiting for CPU, MOBO, PSU, Memory and graphics-card.. Should hopefully been in tomorrow.. Ordered the frontpanel for the case today too!









Sometime next week i should be getting the window side panel as well.

Any of you guys have any experience with using the CM 612S cooler with the Corsair Vengeance memory? Im thinking clearence issues with the memory's tall heatsink..


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Guys, I'm thinking of replacing my Black Ice 120 rad (the one in the back) with the Phobya G-changer 120 but I'm not sure it will fit
> Dimensions L x W x H: 172x125x60mm
> 
> My biggest worry is when I do push/pull; will I have enough space with the top Black Ice 240 and the cpu block??


You can do anything if you have enough ingenutity and Money... Somebody said it ...

Anyway.. You might have to mount the cooler on the outside of the case with the pusher on the out and the Puller on the inside. That is a pretty Fat Rad.


----------



## chaozzzsg

Hey guys, I got a question. I just got the XSPC Rasa 750 RX240 Water Cooling Kit. additional thin Radiator (Black Ice Stealth) and a GPU block.

1) Would i be able to support the loop with the pump that comes along? ( mixed answers on this question)
2) I would be fixing the thin Radiator with pull config on top. The RX240 RAD with Push / Pull either on the front or the bottom, question is which would be a better placement?

Will be posting the pic once the rig is up.


----------



## justinjk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Yeah, so you look inside the case and see the x-dock connectors (4-pin molex and sata), two spaces next to it are the routing for all the cables.


Here is how I did it:








This is not the right way to do it, I just put the green checkmark and the red cross-out to show that when I tried to screw the fan controller down with the cords coming down the bottom (next to the X-Dock) I couldn't close it. When I screwed it down with the cords coming out the top, passing through the cutout near the handle, I was able to close it (green checkmark) but it was still a little difficult.

Since I did route the USB 3.0 cords through the cutouts, in the bottom right corner I showed how the topmost drive bay touches the cable --- I never remember it being like that before.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Most of the cables from the front panel are waaay to long, if you ask me..

I removed the X-dock print plate and tray (that's where the rolled up cables are) and added a 5.25" bracket for the incredible long USB 3.0 cables.


On a completely different topic. It's incredible difficult to get my hands on distilled water, I can only find demi-water


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Would boiled water cooled be good enough to run through a Water Cooling system.. Boiling it would kill the bacteria and then run it through a Britta filter to get the impurities out.. I wonder????*


----------



## SuperDeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Would boiled water cooled be good enough to run through a Water Cooling system.. Boiling it would kill the bacteria and then run it through a Britta filter to get the impurities out.. I wonder????*


distilled water is when the bacteria is killed and the dirt removed through a process called distilling

distilling is simply boiling water than using ice to create condensation and you would use not the boiled water nor the ice but the condensation water









or get 2 glass bottles 1 with water and 1 with no water and a hose, attach both bottles with the hose and the bottle with water put in a pot to boil and the other bottle put ice around it till it fills with condensation water.

well i don't know how to make distilled water because i'm sure the process they use is professional so have fun with that


----------



## KorporalKoolAid

You think I could keep my 3 GTX 470's and my i7 at a stable temp and still be able to have all the radiators internal? I don't really like the look of external rad's and I don't want to do a crazy amount of modding.... (but a little might not hurt right?







)


----------



## Evilsplashy

Anybody have experience with refurbs at the cmstore? I'm thinking of saving money...or I can stop being cheap


----------



## shankstas

Just got my case and I'm gonna need to return it ugh. The handle isn't aligned properly. I'm assuming its the roof cover that's warped for some reason. When I press down on the roof the middle section doesn't "click" into place and it pops back up.

I've watched videos of people pressing down on the fan controller and I noticed the entire panel doesn't sink while pressing the buttons. On mine, if i press the "fan increase" button, the LED switch and the fan decrease button sink as well. This happens with which ever buttons i press (the other 2 buttons will also sink).

The right USB 3.0 on the front panel is also bent. Not the actual connector but the metal lining that allows a USB plug to fit in.

The left side panel is scratched and the top front of the case is scratched also.

I cant take out the tool box at the bottom. If i pull any harder it will snap. I would need to remove the entire front bezel inorder to get that tool box out.

Either they sent me an RMA'd case or I just got really bad luck here lol. Oh well, hopefully I can join the club soon T__T.

Here are some pictures.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Would boiled water cooled be good enough to run through a Water Cooling system.. Boiling it would kill the bacteria and then run it through a Britta filter to get the impurities out.. I wonder????*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperDeo*
> 
> distilled water is when the bacteria is killed and the dirt removed through a process called distilling
> distilling is simply boiling water than using ice to create condensation and you would use not the boiled water nor the ice but the condensation water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or get 2 glass bottles 1 with water and 1 with no water and a hose, attach both bottles with the hose and the bottle with water put in a pot to boil and the other bottle put ice around it till it fills with condensation water.
> well i don't know how to make distilled water because i'm sure the process they use is professional so have fun with that


How to get distilled water (non conductive)

It looks 'professional' but using a large pot, a hose and another smaller pot does the trick too. Also great for making alcohol!

















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shankstas*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my case and I'm gonna need to return it ugh. The handle isn't aligned properly. I'm assuming its the roof cover that's warped for some reason. When I press down on the roof the middle section doesn't "click" into place and it pops back up.
> I've watched videos of people pressing down on the fan controller and I noticed the entire panel doesn't sink while pressing the buttons. On mine, if i press the "fan increase" button, the LED switch and the fan decrease button sink as well. This happens with which ever buttons i press (the other 2 buttons will also sink).
> The right USB 3.0 on the front panel is also bent. Not the actual connector but the metal lining that allows a USB plug to fit in.
> The left side panel is scratched and the top front of the case is scratched also.
> I cant take out the tool box at the bottom. If i pull any harder it will snap. I would need to remove the entire front bezel inorder to get that tool box out.
> Either they sent me an RMA'd case or I just got really bad luck here lol. Oh well, hopefully I can join the club soon T__T.
> Here are some pictures.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Bummer. Where did you buy it?


----------



## shankstas

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> How to get distilled water (non conductive)
> 
> It looks 'professional' but using a large pot, a hose and another smaller pot does the trick too. Also great for making alcohol!





Bummer. Where did you buy it?[/SPOILER]

Newegg. ; (


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaozzzsg*
> 
> Hey guys, I got a question. I just got the XSPC Rasa 750 RX240 Water Cooling Kit. additional thin Radiator (Black Ice Stealth) and a GPU block.
> 1) Would i be able to support the loop with the pump that comes along? ( mixed answers on this question)
> 2) I would be fixing the thin Radiator with pull config on top. The RX240 RAD with Push / Pull either on the front or the bottom, question is which would be a better placement?
> Will be posting the pic once the rig is up.


1) here's a review, short answer is yes
2) best placement is where the incoming air is the coolest, which in a perfect environment is the bottom then the front and last the top.
If you place your case on the ground (preferred, that's where the cooler air is) make sure your case has enough clearance from the ground otherwise you'll suffocate (=heat-up) the radiator.
And efficiency is key in any system.

Lets see them pix!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shankstas*
> 
> Newegg. ; (


Good luck, hope you'll receive a clean Trooper soon!


----------



## chaozzzsg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 1) here's a review, short answer is yes
> 2) best placement is where the incoming air is the coolest, which in a perfect environment is the bottom then the front and last the top.
> If you place your case on the ground (preferred, that's where the cooler air is) make sure your case has enough clearance from the ground otherwise you'll suffocate (=heat-up) the radiator.
> And efficiency is key in any system.
> Lets see them pix!


Wow thanks..My clearance from the floor is the default height that the ST comes with, so i guess the front will be a better option...


----------



## Mor7enMT

Great day! My replacement front panel for my trooper has been sent today from Cooler Master in The Netherlands







Should be here tuesday









And my hardware should have been here today, but they f'ed up so i called them and *****ed about having too wait until after weekend.. So they made a special saturday delivery for me so i should be getting it sometime tomorrow









Side panel still isn't in stock on the website i ordered it from but should in stock sometime next weekend.. they're waiting for a delivery confirmation from CM..


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> Anybody have experience with refurbs at the cmstore? I'm thinking of saving money...or I can stop being cheap


Actually .. I have bought a CM Cosmo S from there and it is still a great Case.. My dad Modded it .. Here it is..


----------



## sgtgates

First Time using my new dremel 4000, c channel trim is from best-byte, sorry for #$^#$% picture, look good in person

063.jpg 107k .jpg file


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> First Time using my new dremel 4000, c channel trim is from best-byte, sorry for #$^#$% picture, look good in person
> 
> 063.jpg 107k .jpg file


I am looking at doing something like this myself. I want to be able to show off the cable management and bling inside my case (since its expensive and all) but I think the side fans for my GPUs are going to be beneficial. Nice job!


----------



## SortOfGrim

well funk it, ordered the pure (distilled) water from my fav company but they are on holiday for 2 weeks








Then I noticed the O-ring from the cpu water block was broken..oh well
In the mean time I'll use the Corsair H70 which is currently doing it's quit job in my dad's company computer.
It certainly helps to always have multiple computers around








Some pix for visual aid, still gotta install the H70 though


----------



## sgtgates

my thought exactly, enough window to see top grommet ram cpu rads all the nice hardware but keeping the fans on the gpus while hiding them so no one knows what gpu your running lol


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Would boiled water cooled be good enough to run through a Water Cooling system.. Boiling it would kill the bacteria and then run it through a Britta filter to get the impurities out.. I wonder????*


With how cheap distilled water is I would just use that. There is a little more than it just being clean pure water, like ph balance. After watercolling for awhile now, I'm thinking its starting to look more and more like a coolant with anti corrosion inhibitors is the way to go. I know most will disagree but there are things like solder in the lops that most people don't think about.


----------



## MrNishi

Well I just joined the forum and it took me forever it seems to read all the way from page one but i must say wow there are some amazing builds on here. I hope to get some pics of my trooper on here soon. I should get them posted this weekend but I will let you know I have two 280 rads and a 140 rad, a cpu block, twisted helix rez, but did not know abour refrence video cards when i started my build so there still on air. Unimatrix that Ferarri build was awesome. Great job to all of you.


----------



## justinjk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I removed the X-dock print plate and tray (that's where the rolled up cables are) and added a 5.25" bracket for the incredible long USB 3.0 cables.


That's one way to do it. Feeding the cables through the cutout in front of the handle is working for me (I want to keep the X-Dock in there) but I'm going to take another look at it some time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrNishi*
> 
> Unimatrix that Ferarri build was awesome.


Gotta agree, that one is sick.


----------



## Rogue1266

Hey, why don't all you guys take a break; you work so hard on modding!!!!


----------



## chaozzzsg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrNishi*
> 
> Well I just joined the forum and it took me forever it seems to read all the way from page one but i must say wow there are some amazing builds on here. I hope to get some pics of my trooper on here soon. I should get them posted this weekend but I will let you know I have two 280 rads and a 140 rad, a cpu block, twisted helix rez, but did not know abour refrence video cards when i started my build so there still on air. Unimatrix that Ferarri build was awesome. Great job to all of you.


Kudos to you. I tried to read all the post but I skipped part of it...HAHA!!!


----------



## skitzab1

wow guys ther has been some awesome work iv been so bizzy iv not had the time to stop in and say hi so um .... HI







love how big this thread has gotan

the storm fortress is back to play and be finished yay!!!!!!!!


----------



## SortOfGrim

finally got my trooper working again, this time hooked on a Corsair H70.
This demands new pix









Oh, before I forget..I taped the mesh inside off on the windowed panel cause I wanted an airflow over the hdd. The other side panel I didn't mod.

Positive side effect; I can cool my hands on the front.









*edit* flipped the H70


----------



## skitzab1

nice work there Sortofgrim


----------



## unimatrixzero

*I am with Skitz....*


----------



## skitzab1

hay unimate hehe :







did u know ther looking for someone to take over the mod of the month thread ????


----------



## DarkSamus

Just signed up to the site so I can report in.

Got my Storm Trooper on 1st August.

I love my case and have named my PC "DarkSamus"
I just love the idea of having a Storm Trooper with the name of a Bounty Hunter









I can't get mine out to get side/inside pictures so specs are at the end...







Inside the Storm Trooper case is...

PSU: Antec 850W Truepower Quottro
MB: Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD3R
CPU: Intel Core i7 920 @2.8ghz
RAM: G. Skill 12GB (3x4GB) 1600mhz
COOLING: Thermaltake Big Typhoon VX
GPU: Gainward GTX580 3GB
PCI-e Cards: Shintaro USB3.0/Compro E750 Dual HDTV
OPTICAL1: LG Bluray Burner
OPTICAL2: ASUS DVD Burner
HDD1: OCZ Vertex 3 60GB SSD
HDD2: WD 500GB HDD
HDD3: WD 1TB HDD
HDD4: WD 1TB HDD
HDD5: WD 1TB HDD
MONITOR: ASUS VG236H 120hz 3D Monitor with 3DVision Kit
SPEAKERS: Logitech x-530 5.1 Surround
KB/MOUSE: Logitech cheap crap ones.
Also do most gaming via 2 PS2 controllers connected via USB adapters.


----------



## Balzak

So while looking at these cases I found this awesome site. Great stuff here guys! I have a question hopefully someone can answer for me. I love the matching side panels on the Stryker but want the Trooper name on it







. So if i buy the Trooper top panel off of Cooler Master's website, beyond blocking off the E-Sata port, should the panel fit on the Stryker? Of course gonna I'm paint it white to match the rest the case.


----------



## Zinrock

I am now finally done with my build! Does that mean I am a trooper now?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balzak*
> 
> So while looking at these cases I found this awesome site. Great stuff here guys! I have a question hopefully someone can answer for me. I love the matching side panels on the Stryker but want the Trooper name on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So if i buy the Trooper top panel off of Cooler Master's website, beyond blocking off the E-Sata port, should the panel fit on the Stryker? Of course gonna I'm paint it white to match the rest the case.


The answer is yes.. The tops are interchangable. The way that they connect to the main chassis is the same and the only difference is there will be an ESATA empty hole there.


----------



## Balzak

Cool, I just thought of something else. Having not seen the cases in person, how is the model names affixed on the top panels. Is it something I could easily switch out?


----------



## DenzelChurchill

Building a Storm Stryker PC this upcoming weekend and got the case shipped to me early (going to order the other hardware this week). Hoping you owners can give me a hand.

A bit confused by how the I/O panel is powered. I believe I see two female 4-pin molex connectors:
1. One is black and is attached to the I/O board via a lengthy black cable.
2. The other one is white/translucent and tucked away and affixed to the I/O board directly (no wire).

Which should I use to power the I/O panel? Would either work?

Thanks!


----------



## Iamazn

Does anyone know how to remove the SSD bay?


----------



## DenzelChurchill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iamazn*
> 
> Does anyone know how to remove the SSD bay?


Extremely easy: remove the bottom dust filter and unscrew the four screws from the bottom (with the screwdriver outside of the case).


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DenzelChurchill*
> 
> Building a Storm Stryker PC this upcoming weekend and got the case shipped to me early (going to order the other hardware this week). Hoping you owners can give me a hand.
> 
> A bit confused by how the I/O panel is powered. I believe I see two female 4-pin molex connectors:
> 1. One is black and is attached to the I/O board via a lengthy black cable.
> 2. The other one is white/translucent and tucked away and affixed to the I/O board directly (no wire).
> 
> Which should I use to power the I/O panel? Would either work?
> 
> Thanks!


See Here


----------



## KorporalKoolAid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balzak*
> 
> Cool, I just thought of something else. Having not seen the cases in person, how is the model names affixed on the top panels. Is it something I could easily switch out?


Its raised plastic (with that rubberized feel), with the raised letters painted a grayish color. No easy way to remove it unfortunately.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Anyone else using the toolbox at the bottom for storage?

I have memory sticks and a portable hard drive hidden in it


----------



## ReAzem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*
> 
> Anyone else using the toolbox at the bottom for storage?


Perfect place to throw in an emergency CPU.


----------



## DenzelChurchill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> See Here


Ah, I see. Thank you!

Any idea what the white molex connector is for then?


----------



## Iamazn

For some reason, I can't get the X-Dock to work. I am using a regular 2.5 inch HDD.
-I plugged a SATA cable from the front panel into a SATA2 port on my motherboard. (Is that the X-Dock cable?)
-I recall only plugging in one molex cable, and I THINK that was for the fan controller.
Anyone have any idea why my X-Dock doesn't work? Did I miss something or what?


----------



## indyrocker

the sata you plugged in was for the esata on the front panel for the x-dock to work you need to plug a sata cable and a molex power into the backplain right behind the X-dock. I hope that helped! Also make sure that your motherboard is set AHCI mode not ide mode otherwise no hot plugging shall be able to be commenced!


----------



## SuperDeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iamazn*
> 
> For some reason, I can't get the X-Dock to work. I am using a regular 2.5 inch HDD.
> -I plugged a SATA cable from the front panel into a SATA2 port on my motherboard. (Is that the X-Dock cable?)
> -I recall only plugging in one molex cable, and I THINK that was for the fan controller.
> Anyone have any idea why my X-Dock doesn't work? Did I miss something or what?


connect both a molex and sata cable to the connections on the x dock


and hot swap will not work unless you have ACHI enabled in the bios and windows must be installed after enabling ACHI or you have to use a workaround after windows has been installed in IDE mode in order to change it to ACHI mode


----------



## Evilsplashy

Getting the trooper on Friday. I'm so excited! Oh, and where can I buy the windowed side panel?!


----------



## SuperDeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> Getting the trooper on Friday. I'm so excited! Oh, and where can I buy the windowed side panel?!


they had a posting on the CM US website not too long ago but now i can only find it on the Europe site
http://www.cmstore.eu/cm-storm/trooper/trooper-windowed-sidepanel/

maybe you can just e-mail cooler master and they will tell you where to get it or if they have them in stock


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperDeo*
> 
> connect both a molex and sata cable to the connections on the x dock
> 
> and hot swap will not work unless you have ACHI enabled in the bios and windows must be installed after enabling ACHI or you have to use a workaround after windows has been installed in IDE mode in order to change it to ACHI mode


Good Info.. Rep+


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> Getting the trooper on Friday. I'm so excited! Oh, and where can I buy the windowed side panel?!


It looked like it was out of stock when I checked last week. I guess keep checking back?


----------



## chaozzzsg

guys..where did u hide your SSD and HDD after u put a 240mm Rad in the front??? I am thinking of mounting it on the other side of the case where all the cables are but am afraid that the temp of the drive will get too high.
Any advice?


----------



## Nedlamar

Hey guys and Girls.

I have been thinking about a new case for a while, I currently have an Antec Nine Hundred, which has been my baby for 3 years now. But last hardware upgrade made fitting things a little tricky and recent ideas for some shiny stuff made me realise ... I need a bigger case.
So I pondered it for a while and had my heart set on the Antec DF-85. I posted this idea on my frequented forum of choice and one of my friends suggested the Storm Trooper.
I went back and forth, push and pull, pro's and con's for 3 days solid thinking and researching, hours of video reviews etc etc.
Then I came across this thread.
By the time I got to page 3 I had pretty much decided that this Storm Trooper case is arguably the most affordable , customizable case out there.
I've always wanted to build my own case but I'm apprehensive, modding a case on the other hand is much easier although could be more costly.

I read a few more pages and saw more and more pics and ideas and I have to say the decision was basically made by what I saw here.

So......
Quote:


> Order #: ********(shipped via Purolator Ground (International))
> 1
> COOLER MASTER CM Storm Series Trooper (SGC-5000-KKN1) Black Steel / Plastic ATX Full Tower Computer Case
> Item #: N82E16811119245
> Standard Return Policy
> $189.99
> $149.99
> Subtotal $149.99
> Handling $0.00
> GST/HST $23.40
> PST $0.00
> Purolator Ground (International) $29.99
> Order Total $203.38


Left NJ this morning









I have to admit, I've never been so excited about a case, I have so many possible idea's, 80% of which have been inspired by you guys here.
I'm 35 and feel like a kid at christmas









I will be modding the case, for the most part aesthetically unless necessary. I'm not into water cooling yet (mainly due to finances) but I love my fans and have no issues with noise, I love getting ready to game and hitting a button and hearing the Jet powering up!

It's likely going to take a couple of weeks since I have just ordered the case for now so I can see it in person and work out exactly what I want to do and what I need.

Will absolutely post pictures of progress and will 100% join the club once I have a pic for the Time Stamp.

Would just like to thank everybody here for the massive inspiration, I'm looking through the whole thread, I'm upto page 147









I'm so damned excited


----------



## chaozzzsg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nedlamar*
> 
> Hey guys and Girls.
> I have been thinking about a new case for a while, I currently have an Antec Nine Hundred, which has been my baby for 3 years now. But last hardware upgrade made fitting things a little tricky and recent ideas for some shiny stuff made me realise ... I need a bigger case.
> So I pondered it for a while and had my heart set on the Antec DF-85. I posted this idea on my frequented forum of choice and one of my friends suggested the Storm Trooper.
> I went back and forth, push and pull, pro's and con's for 3 days solid thinking and researching, hours of video reviews etc etc.
> Then I came across this thread.
> By the time I got to page 3 I had pretty much decided that this Storm Trooper case is arguably the most affordable , customizable case out there.
> I've always wanted to build my own case but I'm apprehensive, modding a case on the other hand is much easier although could be more costly.
> I read a few more pages and saw more and more pics and ideas and I have to say the decision was basically made by what I saw here.
> So......
> 
> Left NJ this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit, I've never been so excited about a case, I have so many possible idea's, 80% of which have been inspired by you guys here.
> I'm 35 and feel like a kid at christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be modding the case, for the most part aesthetically unless necessary. I'm not into water cooling yet (mainly due to finances) but I love my fans and have no issues with noise, I love getting ready to game and hitting a button and hearing the Jet powering up!
> It's likely going to take a couple of weeks since I have just ordered the case for now so I can see it in person and work out exactly what I want to do and what I need.
> Will absolutely post pictures of progress and will 100% join the club once I have a pic for the Time Stamp.
> Would just like to thank everybody here for the massive inspiration, I'm looking through the whole thread, I'm upto page 147
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so damned excited


Cheers!!! Took me days to look through all the pages. Welcome fellow trooper!!!


----------



## SortOfGrim

taped of the stuff I don't need/use (headphones, mic, usb 2.0 and esata, also removed the cables)


----------



## Iamazn

What 120mm red led fans would you guys recommend to put on the side panel?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iamazn*
> 
> What 120mm red led fans would you guys recommend to put on the side panel?


Aerocool 120mm Shark Devil Red Edition LED Fan 1500RPM EN55437
BitFenix Spectre PRO
Cooler Master 120MM R4-L2R-20AR-R1
Enermax T.B. Apollish UCTA12N-R
Zalman 120MM Fan ZM-F3RL

Limited choice here. Cooler Master's variant is good too, although not very bright.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> taped of the stuff I don't need/use (headphones, mic, usb 2.0 and esata, also removed the cables)


I was starting to wonder if there was a good material to fill these holes in with that would make it look professional, as I have no need for the eSata or 2 of the USB ports.


----------



## tsquared43

Hey guys, I've been following this thread for a few months now and finally purchased everything and got the beast up and running! Anyway, just wanted to say a lot of your builds inspired mine and seeing how this is my first gaming PC for myself, let me know what you guys think! (Sorry if the pictures aren't that great, lighting was an issue)



(I didn't have enough cable to run the 12v ATX behind the mobo, but the extension is in the mail so it'll be a little cleaner later)

My setup!


----------



## Evilsplashy

Didn't the extension come with the accessories?


----------



## Neo_182

Let me start out by saying. The case design is wonderful and all. CM did a great job.

Ok ...now back to reality. LOL

Guess i didn't forsee running into a metric ton of problems with my setup.

(link to my facebook mobile uploads at my work station > http://tinyurl.com/97u8jpf )

Firstly. I was / am on an extremely tight budget for this build. Many of the components recycled or modified accordingly.

I figured that switching to the Stryker would be the last and easiest process out of my current home / gaming / work / render system. NOT AS SUCH!

I've ran out of funds for fittings and any other custom parts so any of you have suggestions please feel free to shoot me a PM.
I'm at a complete loss right now. This case is massive and beautiful / well built. However i do not seem to have the correct angled fittings or not enough of them.

I have two Swifty mcr320s only one of which actually fits in the top half of the Stryker.
Im cooling a AMD 8150 with a swifty 24k gold LE Apogee HD block.
And two 6970's.

One is an actual 6970 with EK V2 WB.
The other is a reference 6950 that was unlocked by factory (somehow because I DIDNT modify it!) and has a Koolance vid-ar697 rev 1.1

Problem #1 : My reservoir does not fit anywhere on the inside of the case if i install the hard drive cages (AND i pretty much have to since i have a stack of SSD and Swap drives for rendering purposes and storage.)

Problem #2 : I can't use a sli/crossfire block connector because the G1/4 ports do not quite line up. Or maybe they do..I just do not have a fitting to try it out on. (but i may just end up ordering one by itself.)

Problem #3 : I cannot afford to purchase a new dual 120 rad. I've got two mcr320 as mentionned earlier. and some PoC XSPC ES120. (single) to work with.
However when running just one mcr320 and the single 120m from xspc my temps shoot way out of my comfort zone. AND add that this is not even running anything intensive - Just sitting on the bench testing.

Problem #4 : (Related with 3 and 1) If i manage to mount the triple rad at the top and the single at the bottom i no longer have room to secure the reservoir on the inside of the case itself. And i cannot have the pump sitting anywhere near or under the res because of these reasons.

So thats pretty much the nightmare i've been living with since late last thursday evening.

My own work has come to a stand still and i cannot render or serve files to any of my customers - Which means a significant decrease cash income.
At which point i'm going to have to bust out another 150-200$ if i want to stick my system in that case.

OR avoid that entirely stick it back in the old CM enforcer mid tower.
Which means this brand new awesome tower is going to sit in its box in a closet somewhere in my home not to be used until i win the lottery or get my hands on a money tree!

haha. Cheers ladies.


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsquared43*
> 
> (I didn't have enough cable to run the 12v ATX behind the mobo, but the extension is in the mail so it'll be a little cleaner later)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> Didn't the extension come with the accessories?


Yeah, I got an extension with mine.
Thank god too because I needed it.


----------



## Mor7enMT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsquared43*
> 
> Hey guys, I've been following this thread for a few months now and finally purchased everything and got the beast up and running! Anyway, just wanted to say a lot of your builds inspired mine and seeing how this is my first gaming PC for myself, let me know what you guys think! (Sorry if the pictures aren't that great, lighting was an issue)
> 
> 
> (I didn't have enough cable to run the 12v ATX behind the mobo, but the extension is in the mail so it'll be a little cleaner later)
> 
> My setup!


Is that rainmeter on the last pic? If yes, what skin is that? Looks awesome!


----------



## Mor7enMT

Just got my replacement front-panel directly from CM


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_182*
> 
> Let me start out by saying. The case design is wonderful and all. CM did a great job.
> Ok ...now back to reality. LOL
> Guess i didn't forsee running into a metric ton of problems with my setup.
> (link to my facebook mobile uploads at my work station > http://tinyurl.com/97u8jpf )
> Firstly. I was / am on an extremely tight budget for this build. Many of the components recycled or modified accordingly.
> I figured that switching to the Stryker would be the last and easiest process out of my current home / gaming / work / render system. NOT AS SUCH!
> I've ran out of funds for fittings and any other custom parts so any of you have suggestions please feel free to shoot me a PM.
> I'm at a complete loss right now. This case is massive and beautiful / well built. However i do not seem to have the correct angled fittings or not enough of them.
> I have two Swifty mcr320s only one of which actually fits in the top half of the Stryker.
> Im cooling a AMD 8150 with a swifty 24k gold LE Apogee HD block.
> And two 6970's.
> One is an actual 6970 with EK V2 WB.
> The other is a reference 6950 that was unlocked by factory (somehow because I DIDNT modify it!) and has a Koolance vid-ar697 rev 1.1
> Problem #1 : My reservoir does not fit anywhere on the inside of the case if i install the hard drive cages (AND i pretty much have to since i have a stack of SSD and Swap drives for rendering purposes and storage.)
> Problem #2 : I can't use a sli/crossfire block connector because the G1/4 ports do not quite line up. Or maybe they do..I just do not have a fitting to try it out on. (but i may just end up ordering one by itself.)
> Problem #3 : I cannot afford to purchase a new dual 120 rad. I've got two mcr320 as mentionned earlier. and some PoC XSPC ES120. (single) to work with.
> However when running just one mcr320 and the single 120m from xspc my temps shoot way out of my comfort zone. AND add that this is not even running anything intensive - Just sitting on the bench testing.
> Problem #4 : (Related with 3 and 1) If i manage to mount the triple rad at the top and the single at the bottom i no longer have room to secure the reservoir on the inside of the case itself. And i cannot have the pump sitting anywhere near or under the res because of these reasons.
> So thats pretty much the nightmare i've been living with since late last thursday evening.
> My own work has come to a stand still and i cannot render or serve files to any of my customers - Which means a significant decrease cash income.
> At which point i'm going to have to bust out another 150-200$ if i want to stick my system in that case.
> OR avoid that entirely stick it back in the old CM enforcer mid tower.
> Which means this brand new awesome tower is going to sit in its box in a closet somewhere in my home not to be used until i win the lottery or get my hands on a money tree!
> haha. Cheers ladies.


I thought about how to WC in this case for days, then decided it wasnt worth it. Did you cool both your 6970s in your old case? If they dont line up, its definitely going to make it difficult. Did you mod the case so the 320 fits nicely up top? Or does a 1/3 of it overhang the metal so a fan cannot blow cold air out of the case?

If I were you, I'd go back to air if you plan to use the Stryker or do a CPU only loop with at least a 240, maybe 2.


----------



## Nedlamar

Hey guys, a quick question anyone with a Trooper and a Tape measure can answer.

Just working out what I want while the Trooper wings it's way towards me and should be with me tomorrow.

Looked on CM's site.

CM ST Case - (W) 9.8 x (H) *23.8* x (D) 22.8 inch

CM ST Side Panel with window - 20.94" x *27.36"* x 0.47"

Now the only reason I'm looking at the side panel is for dimensions, since I plan to mod my own side window in the standard panel.
But I'm now curious as to which one of those is a typo and what it should actually be.

Anyone able to answer this question for a humble newcomer?


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mor7enMT*
> 
> Just got my replacement front-panel directly from CM


----------



## HCore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mor7enMT*
> 
> Just got my replacement front-panel directly from CM


*Cooler Master is the BEST*


----------



## Iamazn

I have two fans in the front as intake, two fans on the side as intake and a H100 on the top as exhaust. The 140mm on back is currently set as exhaust. Would I get better cooling with the 140mm as it is right now or as intake?


----------



## tsquared43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mor7enMT*
> 
> Is that rainmeter on the last pic? If yes, what skin is that? Looks awesome!


Hey man, thanks!







the rain meter skin is called Growth for the time/date/month and it came with the font used for it. As for the clock, I think it was called Circles? Look around, I'm not 100% positive on that.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iamazn*
> 
> I have two fans in the front as intake, two fans on the side as intake and a H100 on the top as exhaust. The 140mm on back is currently set as exhaust. Would I get better cooling with the 140mm as it is right now or as intake?


I would use the H100 as intake too (cooler air is better) and keep the 140mm in the back as exhaust.


----------



## Neo_182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I thought about how to WC in this case for days, then decided it wasnt worth it. Did you cool both your 6970s in your old case? If they dont line up, its definitely going to make it difficult. Did you mod the case so the 320 fits nicely up top? Or does a 1/3 of it overhang the metal so a fan cannot blow cold air out of the case?
> If I were you, I'd go back to air if you plan to use the Stryker or do a CPU only loop with at least a 240, maybe 2.


Both the 6970s were liquid cooled in my old case. I'm going to order a crossfire fitting and see if that works out...I didn't mod the top whatsoever. So 1/3 of the mcr320 hangs over. However that is an easy fix.
And i've considered doing seperate loops for cpu and gpus. Its quite a shame because it is a wonderful case. I'm going to have to order more data cables because the ones that i have are on sata 3gbps...red and kind of stick out.

I'll post some update shots later on - Right now my rig has just been sitting in pieces on my bench. Can't even bring myself over to my shop to even look at it. hahaha.


----------



## Neo_182

Shot from my work bench. Keep in mind layout won't stay like this.
And fans are there just for guesstimation and reference.

Its less severe than i first thought. Looks like i will still have to purchase a dual rad though.

And order some 120mm reservoir brackets from FrozenQ. There is no other way i can fit my 250mm res in the case unless its laying sideways on top of the dual rad...


Also going to try a crossfire fitting..Hopefully they line up. *fingers crossed*


----------



## MrNishi

I have the same rez, 250mm is the short on isnt it? I had my rez mounted in the bottom left corner between the power supply and door, it barely fits and requires two 45 degree adapters. I just used an old PCI express block off plate, drilled two mounting holes for the brackets and installed it where the cable lock PCI bracket was. Just another option where to mount it. Looks great so far.


----------



## beastmith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> 
> As you can see above... the two PSU covers fit rather nicely. This completely eliminates the need for a modular PSU. Not too bad for $16 shipped from the CMStore!


Hi there, i bought two of this haf x psu cover but the one from the left side of mine doesn't seem to fit at all like it look likes yours. A metal piece clawed on top of my psu is pushing my psu cover in an angle that it does not look staight at all. Can you tell what you did to deal what that issue?


----------



## Neo_182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrNishi*
> 
> I have the same rez, 250mm is the short on isnt it? I had my rez mounted in the bottom left corner between the power supply and door, it barely fits and requires two 45 degree adapters. I just used an old PCI express block off plate, drilled two mounting holes for the brackets and installed it where the cable lock PCI bracket was. Just another option where to mount it. Looks great so far.


The 250mm would be the 'medium' sized one. the 160mm is short/small and 400mm is long / slim hehe.
https://frozenqshop.com/index.php/reservoirs/lf.html

I've got both a yellow helix and black helix 250mm reservoirs.
Thinking i might mount it externally. Such a friggin headache from all of this.

Alright. Back to work i go.


----------



## Iamazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I would use the H100 as intake too (cooler air is better) and keep the 140mm in the back as exhaust.


Wouldn't that bring warm air into the case?


----------



## Step83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iamazn*
> 
> Wouldn't that bring warm air into the case?


It would the rad dumps heat so the fans will dump this heat into the case


----------



## neal0790

Heres mine:


----------



## HCore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neal0790*
> 
> Heres mine:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: KICK A$$ $TRYKER!


Now that's a nice looking Stryker. I like the contrast of the PSU, SLI'd 670's, & cabling. Bravo good sir


----------



## Iamazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neal0790*
> 
> Heres mine:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What type of fans are those? Do they come in a red version?


----------



## Gelfling

Does the ax1200 come in a white model? Or did you paint it? If so, what kind of paint did you use and did you take the psu apart to paint, or just tape off areas? Thanks in advance!


----------



## neal0790

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HCore*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Now that's a nice looking Stryker. I like the contrast of the PSU, SLI'd 670's, & cabling. Bravo good sir


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iamazn*
> 
> What type of fans are those? Do they come in a red version?


The fans are white that come with the stryker and only the front two are white LED's. I just replaced them with my old case fans http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233048 because there LED, move more air and are quieter than the strykers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gelfling*
> 
> Does the ax1200 come in a white model? Or did you paint it? If so, what kind of paint did you use and did you take the psu apart to paint, or just tape off areas? Thanks in advance!


I didnt paint the PSU but you wouldnt know unless i told you. All i did was get white sticky vinyl paper from home depot. I just wrapped 3 sides and used a box cutter to clean the edges off and cut the ax1200 label out. Gives it the painted look but costs $5 and only takes 10 minutes to do.


----------



## oerfydkn09

update my trooper


----------



## haritos14

from the fan to buy it;


----------



## yanks8981

My windowed side panel is on order, and my HAF X PSU covers. I ordered 1 of the Corsair Air Series fans and I think it looks really good inside the case. They aren't the cheapest, but they look great. I can't wait to get a final product up here!


----------



## indyrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> My windowed side panel is on order, and my HAF X PSU covers. I ordered 1 of the Corsair Air Series fans and I think it looks really good inside the case. They aren't the cheapest, but they look great. I can't wait to get a final product up here!


I have 2 of the sp 120's in mine on a 240 rad thay are freakin awesome not to loud even on the full 12v at 2200+ rpm.


----------



## yanks8981

I was pretty content with the 140 quiet one. I just bought one to see if I liked it, and plan to buy more. I think I will connect them all to my fan controller. I have one of the military looking ones with switches that looks great in the Trooper, otherwise I probably wouldnt use it.


----------



## Neo_182

editing old posts out.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_182*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice stuff guys!
> Did a test run a few days ago...Did not work out. Gonna order some stuff today to attempt to get it up and running by next week hopefully.
> Action Shawtz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










interesting loop








Do tell me again the graphic cards you got.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Anyone have pictures of the trooper w/ black and red theme?


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> Anyone have pictures of the trooper w/ black and red theme?


Sure do here are some pics of my Red/Black, AMD Trooper....Custom led wiring and souter job



http://imgur.com/X1ILY


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> Anyone have pictures of the trooper w/ black and red theme?


Or


http://imgur.com/Xe1qm


----------



## Evilsplashy

Idk if I should get 2 120mm or 1 200mm.


----------



## Gelfling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neal0790*
> 
> Thanks!
> The fans are white that come with the stryker and only the front two are white LED's. I just replaced them with my old case fans http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233048 because there LED, move more air and are quieter than the strykers.
> I didnt paint the PSU but you wouldnt know unless i told you. All i did was get white sticky vinyl paper from home depot. I just wrapped 3 sides and used a box cutter to clean the edges off and cut the ax1200 label out. Gives it the painted look but costs $5 and only takes 10 minutes to do.


Pardon me if this quote comes out wrong, I'm posting from a tablet. Does the contact paper get too hot and bubble? I don't know why it just seems unsafe, but I reeeealy like that look and don't want to take apart my ax850 to paint. What kind of contact paper if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## MrNishi

Finally got a chance to post my case pics, let me know what you think.


----------



## Gelfling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrNishi*
> 
> Finally got a chance to post my case pics, let me know what you think.


HOLY CORDS BATMAN!

No looks sick, NICE JOB!


----------



## Shadow120

Nicely done sir.


----------



## Shadow120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mor7enMT*
> 
> Just got my replacement front-panel directly from CM


Show me how you remove your previous front panel and how to install too? Thanks


----------



## Evilsplashy

Just ordered my trooper. Coming in on tuesday


----------



## neal0790

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gelfling*
> 
> Pardon me if this quote comes out wrong, I'm posting from a tablet. Does the contact paper get too hot and bubble? I don't know why it just seems unsafe, but I reeeealy like that look and don't want to take apart my ax850 to paint. What kind of contact paper if you don't mind me asking?


Im not 100% sure but if you go to home depot and just ask for vinyl contect paper they will have it. Its the same thing old people used to line there kitchen cabinets with Its used for pretty much anything from kitchens, billboards, cabinet lining, etc. Ive even heard of people lining there pc case with it. So i wouldnt worry about it catching fire or anything. Its never bubbled on me and or felt warm. My corsair 1200 doesnt really get hot anyways with the 120mm fan on it. Ive never once touched it and thought it felt warm. It would probably have to melt the plastic on the psu for the paper caught fire since theres really not heat being blown on it. If you just wrap 3 sides like i did, leave the back and bottom open then it vents the air out the back and sucks the heat out the bottom so it doesnt interfere with temps whatsoever. Plus if my PSU ever does go i can just peel it off and send it back since painting voids the warranty. Its been in there for about 6 months now and i havent had a single issue, looks as good as the day i slapped it on there.

Just looked it up on there site. This looks like what i used:
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-100388914/h_d2/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&keyword=white+contact+paper&storeId=10051#.UCSy8k1lQVU


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrNishi*
> 
> Finally got a chance to post my case pics, let me know what you think.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks great, nice tubes








Now gimme the specs!


----------



## Cowboy10uk

Hi everyone, I've finally decided to go Air cooled on my new build, mainly for cost reasons and of course I've not got a clue about watercooling.









I did look at H100 but there are too many posts ref unreliability and noisy pumps which put me off, not too mention I found a stunning deal on a Noctua NH-D14 which made it half the price of the H100.

Anyway since I'm going air cooled on this beast of a case, could you look over my air cooling system I'm planning to see if I've missed anything.

The system will be cooling a Sabertooth Z77, Intel I5 3570K ( overclocked to 4.4 / 4.5 hopefully ) 8gb XMS3 Ram and a GTX 680 4GB

Front of case Intake - 2 x Bitfenix Spectra Pro 120mm red Led fans
Side Panel intake - 2 x Bitfenix Spectra Pro 120mm Red Led fans
Top intake - Stock Coolermaster 200mm Fan black
Bottom exhaust - The 2 x stock coolermaster 120mm Red Led fans that come on the hard drive cases
Rear case exhaust- 1 x Bitfenix Spectra Pro 140mm black fan

CPU Cooler - Noctura NH-D14

Fan Controller - Bitfenix Hydro pro controller

So there you go , I appreciate the system won't keep the system as cool as a proper watercooling loop, however, that is currently outside my price range and to be honest my capability as a builder.

So as a Air Cooling system, is there anything I'm missing or any fans make / size , or even intake and exhaust config I need to change

Noise while it would be nice to be quieter isn't a major concern, so long as It dosnt deafen me or wake the wife up.









Hope someone answers my questions

Cowboy10uk


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cowboy10uk*
> 
> Hi everyone, I've finally decided to go Air cooled on my new build, mainly for cost reasons and of course I've not got a clue about watercooling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did look at H100 but there are too many posts ref unreliability and noisy pumps which put me off, not too mention I found a stunning deal on a Noctua NH-D14 which made it half the price of the H100.
> Anyway since I'm going air cooled on this beast of a case, could you look over my air cooling system I'm planning to see if I've missed anything.
> The system will be cooling a Sabertooth Z77, Intel I5 3570K ( overclocked to 4.4 / 4.5 hopefully ) 8gb XMS3 Ram and a GTX 680 4GB
> Front of case Intake - 2 x Bitfenix Spectra Pro 120mm red Led fans
> Side Panel intake - 2 x Bitfenix Spectra Pro 120mm Red Led fans
> Top intake - Stock Coolermaster 200mm Fan black
> Bottom exhaust - The 2 x stock coolermaster 120mm Red Led fans that come on the hard drive cases
> Rear case exhaust- 1 x Bitfenix Spectra Pro 140mm black fan
> CPU Cooler - Noctura NH-D14
> Fan Controller - Bitfenix Hydro pro controller
> So there you go , I appreciate the system won't keep the system as cool as a proper watercooling loop, however, that is currently outside my price range and to be honest my capability as a builder.
> So as a Air Cooling system, is there anything I'm missing or any fans make / size , or even intake and exhaust config I need to change
> Noise while it would be nice to be quieter isn't a major concern, so long as It dosnt deafen me or wake the wife up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope someone answers my questions
> Cowboy10uk


First: Great!
Second: pix!
Third: a small hint: hot air travels up









I would go: front intake, side intake, bottom intake, top exhaust, rear exhaust.
Recently I discovered you don't need a top fan since the air will naturally travel up anyway, I also don't have the top fan filter (actually it's damaged) = no restrictions

So welcome!


----------



## Neo_182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> interesting loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do tell me again the graphic cards you got.


Over complicated loop. System and GPU are the same ones that are in my signature.









6950 (unlocked to 6970)
and xfx 6970 v1.4 with EK V2 block.


----------



## Cowboy10uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> First: Great!
> Second: pix!
> Third: a small hint: hot air travels up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would go: front intake, side intake, bottom intake, top exhaust, rear exhaust.
> Recently I discovered you don't need a top fan since the air will naturally travel up anyway, I also don't have the top fan filter (actually it's damaged) = no restrictions
> So welcome!


Thanks for the answer, first off, sadly no pix yet as build wont be completed for 3 weeks yet, however I do like your idea of using the top 200mm as an exhaust. Now you mentioned it, it's obvious we all know hot air rises. Doohh









However wouldn't having the bottom as an intake just suck up all the crap and dust. I know the case has a filter, but would that be enough.

Glad you like the spec though. I'll get photos up just as soon as I have them and I've sorted out some kind of cable management.









Would love to have my hd's running left to right so the cables go straight behind the board, however I also want the fans on the front. Sadly as you know, can't have both, so went for the cooling rather than the cable management option.









( only thing I would change with this case )

Cowboy10uk


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cowboy10uk*
> 
> Thanks for the answer, first off, sadly no pix yet as build wont be completed for 3 weeks yet, however I do like your idea of using the top 200mm as an exhaust. Now you mentioned it, it's obvious we all know hot air rises. Doohh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However wouldn't having the bottom as an intake just suck up all the crap and dust. I know the case has a filter, but would that be enough.
> Glad you like the spec though. I'll get photos up just as soon as I have them and I've sorted out some kind of cable management.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to have my hd's running left to right so the cables go straight behind the board, however I also want the fans on the front. Sadly as you know, can't have both, so went for the cooling rather than the cable management option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( only thing I would change with this case )
> Cowboy10uk


It depends on the surface the Storm is going to work. If you have a clean (non carpet) surface, keep the bottom filter and let them run at normal/idle it won't be a problem. No need to high rev those bottoms








However if you do have carpet I'd suggest looking here or here for wheels.

How many and what type of hard drives you got?
you can mount the 2.5" in the small bay mounted in front of the psu. Or mount one bay left-to-right and one front-to-back.
The options with this case are legion!


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cowboy10uk*
> 
> Hi everyone, I've finally decided to go Air cooled on my new build, mainly for cost reasons and of course I've not got a clue about watercooling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did look at H100 but there are too many posts ref unreliability and noisy pumps which put me off, not too mention I found a stunning deal on a Noctua NH-D14 which made it half the price of the H100.
> Anyway since I'm going air cooled on this beast of a case, could you look over my air cooling system I'm planning to see if I've missed anything.
> The system will be cooling a Sabertooth Z77, Intel I5 3570K ( overclocked to 4.4 / 4.5 hopefully ) 8gb XMS3 Ram and a GTX 680 4GB
> Front of case Intake - 2 x Bitfenix Spectra Pro 120mm red Led fans
> Side Panel intake - 2 x Bitfenix Spectra Pro 120mm Red Led fans
> Top intake - Stock Coolermaster 200mm Fan black
> Bottom exhaust - The 2 x stock coolermaster 120mm Red Led fans that come on the hard drive cases
> Rear case exhaust- 1 x Bitfenix Spectra Pro 140mm black fan
> CPU Cooler - Noctura NH-D14
> Fan Controller - Bitfenix Hydro pro controller
> So there you go , I appreciate the system won't keep the system as cool as a proper watercooling loop, however, that is currently outside my price range and to be honest my capability as a builder.
> So as a Air Cooling system, is there anything I'm missing or any fans make / size , or even intake and exhaust config I need to change
> Noise while it would be nice to be quieter isn't a major concern, so long as It dosnt deafen me or wake the wife up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope someone answers my questions
> Cowboy10uk


Nice setup for cooling fans, I went the same BitFenix route and love them! Only thing I'd change is the bottom should be intake and the top should be exhaust. If you have a carpet floor just put the computer on a piece of wood, I've done this before and it worked great. Mine sits on the desktop though now, no reason to have a nice case like this sit under the desk all hidden from view!


----------



## Cowboy10uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> It depends on the surface the Storm is going to work. If you have a clean (non carpet) surface, keep the bottom filter and let them run at normal/idle it won't be a problem. No need to high rev those bottoms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However if you do have carpet I'd suggest looking here or here for wheels.
> How many and what type of hard drives you got?
> you can mount the 2.5" in the small bay mounted in front of the psu. Or mount one bay left-to-right and one front-to-back.
> The options with this case are legion!


Yep she's sat on Hard flooring so that shouldn't be an issue, as to the hard drives, Im planning to have 1 x 2tb seagate barracuda green,
1x seagate Maximus Xt 500gb 2.5"

And a media Sata one of about 160gb.

Did think about changing the bottom one left to right with the hdrives in, but then the fan on there would only be blowing into the back board, rather than towards the GPU.

Cowboy10uk


----------



## yanks8981

All of my wiring and sleeving and pins have arrived, cant wait to get started sunday to add to this great thread


----------



## Neo_182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> All of my wiring and sleeving and pins have arrived, cant wait to get started sunday to add to this great thread


Good luck man hopefully you don't run into any hiccups like i have.


----------



## MrNishi

SortofGrim what specs are you wanting, Its a i73820 @ 4.3 with 2133 ram on an Asus P9X79-deluxe , I, gona try to get 5.0 and 2400 this weekend. Im really close but the VRM was gerring warm, but now Ive added a fan on back and and reversed the top fans so gonna try again. I crammed in a 140x29mm rad in back, a 280x29mm rad in top,(both with just pull) and a push pull on a 280x31mm rad at the back of where the drive cages mounted. Running an XSPC Raystorm CPU block, but the cards(Asus 560ti) will have to wait for waterblocks till an upgrade, (non-refrence) and there is a MCP35X pump under the FrozenQ rez. Ive got a Crucial M4 128g for OS and a WD640 Black drive cached with a Corsair 40g for storage. There is also an asus Blu ray drive and Asus dvd drive installed. If you want any other specs let me know.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_182*
> 
> Good luck man hopefully you don't run into any hiccups like i have.


My issues will only be cutting cables and crimping pins and sleeving. Your issues is why I got rid of water. Fun, but a pain after awhile.


----------



## Blatsz32

hi gang, just a quick question, I see in MrNishis loop that the res has 2 tubes coming from the bottom, is that the intake and out? Currently I have sort of the same res, I have my intake at the bottom and my return at the top..I assumed that's how its supposed to be. If it doesn't have to be that way i would love to redo the whole loop.


----------



## Mor7enMT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow120*
> 
> Show me how you remove your previous front panel and how to install too? Thanks


Don't have a previous one









But remove top panel and push up on the front panel should release it.. But very important to remove top panel first!


----------



## MrNishi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> hi gang, just a quick question, I see in MrNishis loop that the res has 2 tubes coming from the bottom, is that the intake and out? Currently I have sort of the same res, I have my intake at the bottom and my return at the top..I assumed that's how its supposed to be. If it doesn't have to be that way i would love to redo the whole loop.


You can run both the feed and the return in the bottom if you want as long as you have two ports on the bottom, I have zero issues, the top port makes a great fill port. Not sure how I would fill mine any other way.


----------



## Gelfling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neal0790*
> 
> Im not 100% sure but if you go to home depot and just ask for vinyl contect paper they will have it. Its the same thing old people used to line there kitchen cabinets with Its used for pretty much anything from kitchens, billboards, cabinet lining, etc. Ive even heard of people lining there pc case with it. So i wouldnt worry about it catching fire or anything. Its never bubbled on me and or felt warm. My corsair 1200 doesnt really get hot anyways with the 120mm fan on it. Ive never once touched it and thought it felt warm. It would probably have to melt the plastic on the psu for the paper caught fire since theres really not heat being blown on it. If you just wrap 3 sides like i did, leave the back and bottom open then it vents the air out the back and sucks the heat out the bottom so it doesnt interfere with temps whatsoever. Plus if my PSU ever does go i can just peel it off and send it back since painting voids the warranty. Its been in there for about 6 months now and i havent had a single issue, looks as good as the day i slapped it on there.
> Just looked it up on there site. This looks like what i used:
> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-100388914/h_d2/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&keyword=white+contact+paper&storeId=10051#.UCSy8k1lQVU


You ROCK! Thanks for taking the time to answer me.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrNishi*
> 
> SortofGrim what specs are you wanting, Its a i73820 @ 4.3 with 2133 ram on an Asus P9X79-deluxe , I, gona try to get 5.0 and 2400 this weekend. Im really close but the VRM was gerring warm, but now Ive added a fan on back and and reversed the top fans so gonna try again. I crammed in a 140x29mm rad in back, a 280x29mm rad in top,(both with just pull) and a push pull on a 280x31mm rad at the back of where the drive cages mounted. Running an XSPC Raystorm CPU block, but the cards(Asus 560ti) will have to wait for waterblocks till an upgrade, (non-refrence) and there is a MCP35X pump under the FrozenQ rez. Ive got a Crucial M4 128g for OS and a WD640 Black drive cached with a Corsair 40g for storage. There is also an asus Blu ray drive and Asus dvd drive installed. If you want any other specs let me know.


thx, that's all I wanted to know!


----------



## neal0790

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gelfling*
> 
> You ROCK! Thanks for taking the time to answer me.


No problem man, i actually posted the wrong link to the home depot site. Its actually this stuff http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-203054523/h_d2/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&keyword=shelf+liner&storeId=10051#.UCVhHU1lQVU

Another thing i looked up and learned is paper doesnt catch on fire on its own till its heated to 451f which is 220 something C, so theres no way it would every catch on fire unless some flame hit it or something. But if your computer is shooting out flames then you have more issues to worry about than the psu liner. lol


----------



## Evilsplashy

Trooper window is back in stock at the cmstore.

HERE


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Happy to have our new TROOPERS...



Thanks for Joining the Family...*


----------



## ozzman0830

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beastmith*
> 
> Hi there, i bought two of this haf x psu cover but the one from the left side of mine doesn't seem to fit at all like it look likes yours. A metal piece clawed on top of my psu is pushing my psu cover in an angle that it does not look staight at all. Can you tell what you did to deal what that issue?


All I had to do to get it to sit straight is cut a the corner of the cover off where it rests against the motherboard tray. I think there's a rivet that interferes with it sitting flush (where the PCI slot bracket meets the motherboard tray). Cut that off a bit and it should sit there nice and straight. Good luck!


----------



## Blatsz32

sweet thanks for the responce..currently the water falling from the top forms a ton o bubbles I can hear air going through my loop. hopefully it stops the issue. Again, ty

Oh any suggestion on a new tube color? I'm trying to match the sabertooth,and a green/blue theme. The green/blue matches my front fan control digital read out, But now that the digital doesn't work I'm open to suggestions


----------



## Shadow120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mor7enMT*
> 
> Don't have a previous one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But remove top panel and push up on the front panel should release it.. But very important to remove top panel first!


It's so hard as hell. Did you use some tools?


----------



## Twisted Mind

there are few screws that you have to remove before removing front panel. there are two between 5" bays and hidden drawer. your panel isn't going anywhere without removing those. there are also two of them at the very top on the edge. you don't have to unscrew them, you can bend the panel by pulling it to yourself at that part, but it is a bit easier if those screws are not tight.
There is no need for preasure or force anywhere. if it doesn't move easily, you are doing something wrong


----------



## Shadow120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twisted Mind*
> 
> there are few screws that you have to remove before removing front panel. there are two between 5" bays and hidden drawer. your panel isn't going anywhere without removing those. there are also two of them at the very top on the edge. you don't have to unscrew them, you can bend the panel by pulling it to yourself at that part, but it is a bit easier if those screws are not tight.
> There is no need for preasure or force anywhere. if it doesn't move easily, you are doing something wrong


Can you take a picture where the screws located? Thanks man.


----------



## Cowboy10uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> It depends on the surface the Storm is going to work. If you have a clean (non carpet) surface, keep the bottom filter and let them run at normal/idle it won't be a problem. No need to high rev those bottoms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However if you do have carpet I'd suggest looking here or here for wheels.
> How many and what type of hard drives you got?
> you can mount the 2.5" in the small bay mounted in front of the psu. Or mount one bay left-to-right and one front-to-back.
> The options with this case are legion!


Just had a possible Eurika moment ref the HDD cable management. I wonder if there's room to mount the HDD's backwards in the bay, so power and Sata connections are hidden between the Hdd itself and the fans.

Sadly at work so can't check, But has anyone else tried this, who could answer the question?

Keeping fingers crossed it will work.

Cowboy10uk


----------



## gearzer0

will a maximus v formula fit inside the trooper?


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gearzer0*
> 
> will a maximus v formula fit inside the trooper?


Yes...


----------



## Cowboy10uk

Bugger, Nope there's not









Ah well plan B.

Just wondering, how anyone else who has the HDD bays and fans facing forward, has managed to hide the sata cables?

Going to try right angle connections next and see if I can wrap the cable underneath the bay itself.

Cowboy10uk


----------



## Scharnhorst

Welp i got a new computer and decided to go with the storm trooper.... the case has been fantastic. It has both form and function, that put my old thermaltake armor to shame. I've went ahead and installed all the components to make sure everything works before i start water cooling. So far the only real mod is I took the 140mm fan off the back and replaced it with new corsair 140mm performance fan... i moved the 140mm coolermaster and currently using it as a side intake fan









I've got the swiftech apogee drive II
Went with the swiftech maelstrom 5 reservoir
I have xspc ex240 cross flow and ex240 radiators to install (i've also got a black ice 240 thick radiator that I was using on my previous comp... is it worth using??)

I've got two bitfenix spectre pro fans, 2 more corsair quiet radiators fans, and two thick silenx radiators fans from my previous build. Should have it all done sometime next week.

Pic now









Here is that 140mm now moved to the side (it works extremely well as its quiet, and sens cool air directly to the gfx)









Another question: How best to intall the top radiators fans?? Should they sit between the case and the radiator pushing air through the radiator? Or would it be better to have them on the underside of the radiator pulling air from the outside into the case?


----------



## Blackhawk4

Been looking at the CM Storm Stryker for a replacement for my Haf-932 and at the point where I'm about to buy it. Got a couple of questions I want to throw at all of you.

1. It comes with 2x 120mm fans at the front right? I know it has 2 on the side, but never got a good view if it comes with 2 at the front.
2. How decent at the stock fans and are they worth replacing?


----------



## neal0790

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackhawk4*
> 
> Been looking at the CM Storm Stryker for a replacement for my Haf-932 and at the point where I'm about to buy it. Got a couple of questions I want to throw at all of you.
> 1. It comes with 2x 120mm fans at the front right? I know it has 2 on the side, but never got a good view if it comes with 2 at the front.
> 2. How decent at the stock fans and are they worth replacing?


The 2 that come on the side can be rotated to the front. So in total you get 2x120mm fans for the front or side, 1x140mm fan for the back and 1x200mm fan for the top. Front 2 are white LED back and top dont have LED's at all.

Personally they arent that great for air pressure. I replaced all the fans when i got the stryker for blue 120mm LED's that push more air and are quieter. I got every fan hole covered for a total of 7 fans. 2 front, 2 bottom, 1 back and 2 top. With all fan spots filled im getting great temps compared to my antec 1100 i had before.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scharnhorst*
> 
> Welp i got a new computer and decided to go with the storm trooper.... the case has been fantastic. It has both form and function, that put my old thermaltake armor to shame. I've went ahead and installed all the components to make sure everything works before i start water cooling. So far the only real mod is I took the 140mm fan off the back and replaced it with new corsair 140mm performance fan... i moved the 140mm coolermaster and currently using it as a side intake fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got the swiftech apogee drive II
> Went with the swiftech maelstrom 5 reservoir
> I have xspc ex240 cross flow and ex240 radiators to install (i've also got a black ice 240 thick radiator that I was using on my previous comp... is it worth using??)
> 
> I've got two bitfenix spectre pro fans, 2 more corsair quiet radiators fans, and two thick silenx radiators fans from my previous build. Should have it all done sometime next week.
> 
> Pic now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is that 140mm now moved to the side (it works extremely well as its quiet, and sens cool air directly to the gfx)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another question: How best to intall the top radiators fans?? Should they sit between the case and the radiator pushing air through the radiator? Or would it be better to have them on the underside of the radiator pulling air from the outside into the case?




*
I have the Corsair H 100 all in one Water Cooler.. I have push pull. I am pushing cool air into the case from the outside into through the radiator and out the back of the case.. Out the Front or sides would be best because more air flow.. and cooler temps in the case itself.. Still have the back Fan alway blowing out of the the Case......*


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neal0790*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blackhawk4*
> 
> Been looking at the CM Storm Stryker for a replacement for my Haf-932 and at the point where I'm about to buy it. Got a couple of questions I want to throw at all of you.
> 1. It comes with 2x 120mm fans at the front right? I know it has 2 on the side, but never got a good view if it comes with 2 at the front.
> 2. How decent at the stock fans and are they worth replacing?
> 
> 
> 
> The 2 that come on the side can be rotated to the front. So in total you get 2x120mm fans for the front or side, 1x140mm fan for the back and 1x200mm fan for the top. Front 2 are white LED back and top dont have LED's at all.
> 
> Personally they arent that great for air pressure. I replaced all the fans when i got the stryker for blue 120mm LED's that push more air and are quieter. I got every fan hole covered for a total of 7 fans. 2 front, 2 bottom, 1 back and 2 top. With all fan spots filled im getting great temps compared to my antec 1100 i had before.
Click to expand...

*The Case comes with Red Flavored R4s.. They are nice and they have the Seperate LED lighting wires instead of all in one..*

Quote:


> *Cooler Master R4-L2R-20AR-R1 R4 Series Case Fan - 120mm, Long Sleeve Bearing, 4 Red LEDs, 2000RPM, 69.69CFM, 19dBA, 12VDC*


*The performance of these factory fans are Good and they are Quiet. And the lights are ... RED..*


----------



## Blackhawk4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neal0790*
> 
> The 2 that come on the side can be rotated to the front. So in total you get 2x120mm fans for the front or side, 1x140mm fan for the back and 1x200mm fan for the top. Front 2 are white LED back and top dont have LED's at all.
> Personally they arent that great for air pressure. I replaced all the fans when i got the stryker for blue 120mm LED's that push more air and are quieter. I got every fan hole covered for a total of 7 fans. 2 front, 2 bottom, 1 back and 2 top. With all fan spots filled im getting great temps compared to my antec 1100 i had before.


Ya by chance have any fan recommendations then?

Edit: After thinking about it a bit, I think I'll stay with stock fans and see how it is at first and if I really feel like they aren't doing the job I'll upgrade.


----------



## Scharnhorst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> 
> *
> I have the Corsair H 100 all in one Water Cooler.. I have push pull. I am pushing cool air into the case from the outside into through the radiator and out the back of the case.. Out the Front or sides would be best because more air flow.. and cooler temps in the case itself.. Still have the back Fan alway blowing out of the the Case......*


You've had to mod the top of the case to get push pull correct? Also when you consider I have another 240 radiator i plan on installing on the bottom in push pull. I have not decided whether to use a thick radiator or a thin one there yet... My concern is so much air being pushed into the case but so little being pushed out... I've been trying to figure out what to do with the stock fan that goes on one of the hard drive cages, they are good solid fans that are quiet as well. One option would be to install it as an exhaust fan on the side of the case. The problem with this however is that I already have a 140mm fan there acting as an intake for the gfx... would these conflict to much to be of use?

Another idea would be to take that fan and somehow rig it to stick on the PCI slots exhausting hot air out that way???


----------



## oerfydkn09

heres my update of wire mangement =)


----------



## oerfydkn09

8pin cable & 6pcs sata cable


----------



## oerfydkn09

my top



my front


----------



## Evilsplashy

What is the best way to hide the sata cables if I have both fans as front intake? I can't seem to hide them well


----------



## sgtgates

get a 90 degree sata from your hdd run it directly down under the storage box then out to the right side panel through a little hole on the hdd mount or dremel a little hole but its not nessicary


----------



## Neo_182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> My issues will only be cutting cables and crimping pins and sleeving. Your issues is why I got rid of water. Fun, but a pain after awhile.


*Sigh* ...Indeed. Unfortunately my Stryker is going back in its shipping box for a future use. Theres no way i can do anything with the stuff i have now.
I spent the last part of my two weeks bashing my head into a wall about how i should setup the stuff i had....It didn't happen..

So i stuck it all back into a CM Enforcer. It pains me to have to do it.
So now it'll be sitting in a closet in the corner of my shop with a brand new PSU and some WC parts.

If i am ever going to use this chassis for myself the only components i would WC would be the CPU.

And now it seems like everyone around me wants to snipe custom parts and stuff on the cheap.

"So...you're gonna sell it right?" *hint hint elbow jab*

...NOPE get the hell away from me you vultures! hahaha.

So anyway..
Emphasis on how wonderful the design and build quality is on this and huge cudos to CM.

Its just not working out for me right now.
However i will be building a LAN rig in the coming months (instead of being in a tiny m-itx with BF Prodigy) it'll have to be in the Stryker..

Oh and before i forget - Daz added some white matching BP fittings to his online store here in Canada.
https://www.dazmode.com/store/product/straight_compression_fitting_gloss_white_cc3/

For those of you interested of course..


----------



## Twisted Mind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow120*
> 
> Can you take a picture where the screws located? Thanks man.


Sorry for the late reply. I have been working on my trooper for two days.




I have seen some trooper pics without screws on the top. So don't worry if you don't see them.
Also, i have found that front panel can't be removed if the bottom hdd panels are facing front. you have to remove the bottom hdd cage and then remove those two plates.
Now, front panel shoud just slide up with no force









And i would also like to share the results of my work. I have managed to do most of the work i planned.
I have taped all led tapes (blue) and soldered them beautifully. Wiring is tight and almost invisible.
Shortened some of the wires and done pretty decent cable mangement.
Drilled holes on side plates so i can pull the 5" devices in the case and put covers over them since i don't use them. (i saw that idea here. forgot the nick, but thans a lot. great soultion and just what i needed.)
Changed the led's from red to blue (both 3mm and 0805 smd)

From the beginning to the end, everything went great. I have tested the electronics while the case was opened (i have just connected molex to my working pc) and it worked great. Then, i wanted to see how it looks in the dark, when the case is assembled... I had trouble to connect molex. some pin was bent and i couldn't plug it but conenction was made and lights blinked few times as i was trying to plug it. when i finally did it only the led tapes worked and no fan was spinning. also, buttons were not responding and there was no sound indication. basicly, it looks like i fried the board or some part.
I will contact cooler master and see if i can get the new board. Until then, trooper will just be looking pretty in the corner of my room.
i also wanted to put some EL Neon wire (thanks to Gillen's awesome idea and gorgeus build) and some illuminated picture on the side panel (some plexiglass, or whatwever it is called in english, more led tapes and precisely cut paper). I still have to see if i want to cut out the window.


----------



## unimatrixzero

*A 96 or a 100 mm fan that is thin will fit under that handle if you don't want to Modify it..*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007998%20600035583&IsNodeId=1&name=92mm

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007998%20600035587&IsNodeId=1&name=100mm


----------



## Scharnhorst

Interesting idea to use smaller fans there for push pull.... can they be 25cm thick or do they have to be smaller?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scharnhorst*
> 
> Interesting idea to use smaller fans there for push pull.... can they be 25cm thick or do they have to be smaller?


that depends, if you want them to fit under the carry handle bracket it has to be less then *25mm*. I use(d) the Scythe Slim (100x100x12mm) and that worked great, noisy but great


----------



## Scharnhorst

For the top radiator i'm planning on putting in, is it better to have the fans sandwiched between the case and the rad blowing air in... or have the fans underneath the rad in the case pulling air in?


----------



## Thaid

Hey guys, I just got my Trooper delivered today and so far I'm amazed at how well this case is built. I managed to do a nice price match request and got this case for $137 after shipping! :] I plan on popping in some water cooling and the top area has caught my attention.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *A 96 or a 100 mm fan that is thin will fit under that handle if you don't want to Modify it..*
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007998%20600035583&IsNodeId=1&name=92mm
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007998%20600035587&IsNodeId=1&name=100mm


From this post unimatrixzero, are you saying its possible to fit a 360mm rad + fans in the top area without modifications? If so, what's the thickness of the rad and fans I can use? I know there's a way to mod it, but I kind of want to avoid that for now.


----------



## azn1221

Ello~ New to the forums and this just so happens to be the first PC forum I've joined lol Hope to learn a bunch, make some new friends and hopefully contribute a bit








Any who, I've had the CM Storm Trooper on my wish list for my new build for over a year now and I've finally got around to getting this build put together. Randomly decided to change my mind and went with the Stryker though lol. I have a thing for White electronics and such so I'm like why not? It also matches my desk so yay







Ordered it this morning at like 3am or so off NCIX so hopefully I get it soon. Been running this rig in the open for about two weeks and got tired of waiting for Fry's to stock it since I originally wanted to get it locally thinking it would be faster but that wasn't the case...

Only thing I'm missing now is a GPU which I have held off on getting since I'm broke now lol. Currently running iGPU on the Sabertooth Z77.

Specs
Intel i7 3770k
Asus Sabertooth Z77
Corsair Vengence 32GB 1600
Corsair AX850 Gold
Corsair H100
Western Digital Green 2TB

Pic spam time! lol


















































How the rig has been sitting minus the disk drive. Only used to to instal windows and had no use of it afterwards so I just took it off for the time being until the case comes in. Mobo sitting on 4 Tamiya tires









Crappy cell pic of the results of 2 weeks in the open >.> Just took this a while ago...


----------



## MrNishi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thaid*
> 
> Hey guys, I just got my Trooper delivered today and so far I'm amazed at how well this case is built. I managed to do a nice price match request and got this case for $137 after shipping! :] I plan on popping in some water cooling and the top area has caught my attention.
> From this post unimatrixzero, are you saying its possible to fit a 360mm rad + fans in the top area without modifications? If so, what's the thickness of the rad and fans I can use? I know there's a way to mod it, but I kind of want to avoid that for now.


You can fit a 29mm thick dual 140 rad in the top with 25mm fans and its close to the surface area of the 360 rad.
120*120*3=43,200
140*140*2=39,200


There is a 140x2 rad above the yellow fans at the top.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12705/ex-rad-230/Magicool_Extreme_Dual_140mm_Radiator_-_Slim_Profile_MC-RADI280.html?tl=g30c95s930
I have this radiator in my Trooper with two 140*25 fans and it fits with zero mods, and my boards vrm heatsinks are at the very top, its close but fits. vrm heatsink is under the fan and there is about 15 mm of overlap.
A 360 rad would have way less exposed surface area unless you cut the top of your case out for the added length, all 5.25 bays are fully functional and the rad is low FPI so it works great with just push or pull.


----------



## MrNishi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scharnhorst*
> 
> For the top radiator i'm planning on putting in, is it better to have the fans sandwiched between the case and the rad blowing air in... or have the fans underneath the rad in the case pulling air in?


I put the fans under my rad to help reduce fan noise and its easier to install the fans on the bottom of the rad first then just slap the rad in with some screws. this way you dont have to line up screws through a fan in the case.


----------



## skitzab1

i want to work on my trooper but cant find the time arrrrggggg


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> i want to work on my trooper but cant find the time arrrrggggg


I know that feeling


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Very Amazing Window Mod.. Great work..*


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> i want to work on my trooper but cant find the time arrrrggggg


I want to work on my trooper but don't have the parts..


----------



## Xeby

I've got a question I hope someone can answer - my case has horrible airflow issues partially due to the location in my room and I want to know the best way to utilize my fans.

I have two intake fans on the front, two added side panel intake fans, the top outake fan, and the back outtake fan.

I have a 212 Evo and am not sure on which orientation to put it in and what side of the heatsink to put the fan for best effect.

Any ideas?


----------



## Cowboy10uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I want to work on my trooper but don't have the parts..


Yep know that feeling, have my Storm trooper sat upstairs, half the fans fitted, the sabertooth Z77 sat on the side, yet have to wait till next month, before I can pick up my 3570K and the rest of my fans.









I'm itching to build now, I can't wait to see this wonderful case all lit up, in it's rightful place in the Comp room.

The next 3 weeks are going to be hell









Cowboy10uk


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeby*
> 
> I've got a question I hope someone can answer - my case has horrible airflow issues partially due to the location in my room and I want to know the best way to utilize my fans.
> I have two intake fans on the front, two added side panel intake fans, the top outake fan, and the back outtake fan.
> I have a 212 Evo and am not sure on which orientation to put it in and what side of the heatsink to put the fan for best effect.
> Any ideas?


Pretty much either way will work just fine, either pushing hot out of the back fan or up out the top fan. I personally recommend pushing it out the rear fan as it orients the heatsink so it's pulling it air from the front of the case instead of from the top of the video card.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Does anyone have a bottom rubber foot thing I can have for my trooper? I received mine today and the whole plastic part is cracked...I don't want to go through the whole cmstore thing. They take forever to ship things.

I'll pay shipping or something. Please lol


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> Does anyone have a bottom rubber foot thing I can have for my trooper? I received mine today and the whole plastic part is cracked...I don't want to go through the whole cmstore thing. They take forever to ship things.
> I'll pay shipping or something. Please lol


I think I have 2 extra, I will check tonight and let you know


----------



## Evilsplashy

Turns out my fan controller is defective as well. So my rubber feet is broke and the fan controller is too. Check out my complaint in the rants forums. Lol


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Thank you Justinwebb for the Grand Gesture of offering up your case hardware for another Trooper..

This is my hope for all Troopers. To help all for one and one for all..*


----------



## Evilsplashy

I'm in need of an I/O panel now. Lol.


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> Turns out my fan controller is defective as well. So my rubber feet is broke and the fan controller is too. Check out my complaint in the rants forums. Lol


what does the fan controller do, or I guess doesn't do lol. I have the feet PM me your address and I shall throw both of them in the mail for ya no need to pay for shipping and what not


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> what does the fan controller do, or I guess doesn't do lol. I have the feet PM me your address and I shall throw both of them in the mail for ya no need to pay for shipping and what not


The fan controller lights up the beautiful LEDs and powers them. As of right now, I don't have any fans on lol. No intakes. THANKS!


----------



## yanks8981

Anyone have pics of their Sata data cable management in their Trooper? Im sleeving mine and they are a bit tough to route. I only am interested in extremely neat examples, as thats what I am going for.


----------



## newbrevolution

*Question regarding fan controllers and the Cooler Master Storm Trooper case:
*
My new Storm Trooper case should be arriving before the end of the week and I decided I would like to purchase a fan controller to support the extra fans I plan on installing.

*So my question is what would be a good touchscreen fan controller and one that looks good with this case for around $30~$50? I would like it to be at least 10~12+ watts (maybe I need more then that) per channel and support 5~6+ fans.* _I am only looking at going touchscreen because I do not want knobs jutting out. If you have suggestions with something else please let me know._

So far I have been looking at BitFenix Recon Fan Controller and NZXT Sentry-2 5.25" Touch Screen Fan Controller. I have looked at the other larger NZXT but it only says it supports like 4 watts per channel. I also checked out a large Aerocooler but didn't like what I was seeing with the options. As of right now I am leaning towards the NZXT.

Thank you for your input!
~Newb


----------



## fashric

Ordered myself a Stryker this morning to replace my HAF 922 hope the case as good in the flesh as it does in pics. Will post some pics when I get it set up tomorrow


----------



## unimatrixzero

Newegg had some great ones

NZXT is Really a Great controller for the CM Trooper..
*BEST*





*BETTER*





*GOOD*



but I really like the NZXT Fan Controllers the best for fit in the Cooler Master Storm Trooper Case.


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Newegg had some great ones
> NZXT is Really a Great controller for the CM Trooper..
> *snip
> but I really like the NZXT Fan Controllers the best for fit in the Cooler Master Storm Trooper Case.
> *snip


Thank you for replying! I am going to go with the BitFenix, besides the price is right so if I don't like it I will put it in a different system. Although I really like the Lamptron, but that will wait until next year to purchase with my full system upgrade. I also like the NZXT Sentry LXE but what stops me is it is another item on my already cluttered desk.

Thank you for the detailed input!









Edit: I am re-thinking and may go with the NZXT slider fan controls because of the max watt per channel.


----------



## newbrevolution

Sorry got another quick question:*
*
I have looked all over the Cooler Master website and at the spec manual of the Storm Trooper, then I looked on the frist page of this thread. But no where have I seen what the max watt per channel is for the fan controller that comes on this case. Anybody have this info?


----------



## SLK

How quiet are the front fans on the trooper? I remember my last set of coolermaster having a ton of 'mechanical' noise.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLK*
> 
> How quiet are the front fans on the trooper? I remember my last set of coolermaster having a ton of 'mechanical' noise.


They're actually super quiet on the highest fan speed. At the lowest speed, you can't even hear them. Probably the best stock case fans imo.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> Sorry got another quick question:*
> *
> I have looked all over the Cooler Master website and at the spec manual of the Storm Trooper, then I looked on the frist page of this thread. But no where have I seen what the max watt per channel is for the fan controller that comes on this case. Anybody have this info?


I think it was something like one watt per channel, I'm not 100% on that but I do remember it was very low. I wouldn't recommend more than two fans per channel.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> Sorry got another quick question:*
> *
> I have looked all over the Cooler Master website and at the spec manual of the Storm Trooper, then I looked on the frist page of this thread. But no where have I seen what the max watt per channel is for the fan controller that comes on this case. Anybody have this info?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I think it was something like one watt per channel, I'm not 100% on that but I do remember it was very low. I wouldn't recommend more than two fans per channel.


Idk about the wattage but I do know the ampere.
"There are 4 fan connectors, 2 have a separate cable and 2 share one cable. Per cable you can connect up to 1 ampere. The split cable can have 0.5 ampere per connector."
Here's the original Q&A. I recently had 8 Scythe Gentle Typhoons 1450rpm fans connected to the fan controller (dual chained) and had no problem.

Also see here for one more ampere answer from CM store Europe.


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I think it was something like one watt per channel, I'm not 100% on that but I do remember it was very low. I wouldn't recommend more than two fans per channel.


Ok, I was wondering because if it was the same as the BitFenix I was going to go for one of the slider fan controllers. I will email Cooler Master to verify since you are not 100% certain. I will post when I find out so the rest will know for future reference.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> Ok, I was wondering because if it was the same as the BitFenix I was going to go for one of the slider fan controllers. I will email Cooler Master to verify since you are not 100% certain. I will post when I find out so the rest will know for future reference.


Whatever you do, don't hook up the Bitfenix fans to the fan controller. I did that yesterday, and I shorted my entire fan controller out. I'm talking about the intergrated fan controller. Now I have to get a new fan controller..


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> Whatever you do, don't hook up the Bitfenix fans to the fan controller. I did that yesterday, and I shorted my entire fan controller out. I'm talking about the intergrated fan controller. Now I have to get a new fan controller..


Do you mean hook up the BitFenix controller to the CM controller? If so no I was going to have the two separate. But I may still get the NZXT anyways. I won't be getting either until after I have the Storm Trooper with additional fans in it so I know what I need.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> Do you mean hook up the BitFenix controller to the CM controller? If so no I was going to have the two separate. But I may still get the NZXT anyways. I won't be getting either until after I have the Storm Trooper with additional fans in it so I know what I need.


Alright, nvm :d


----------



## SortOfGrim

1 watt = 1 amperes x volts

so 3 cables with 1 amp each at 12 volts equals 36 Watt for the fan controller.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Newegg had some great ones
> NZXT is Really a Great controller for the CM Trooper..
> *snip
> but I really like the NZXT Fan Controllers the best for fit in the Cooler Master Storm Trooper Case.
> *snip
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for replying! I am going to go with the BitFenix, besides the price is right so if I don't like it I will put it in a different system. Although I really like the Lamptron, but that will wait until next year to purchase with my full system upgrade. I also like the NZXT Sentry LXE but what stops me is it is another item on my already cluttered desk.
> 
> Thank you for the detailed input!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I am re-thinking and may go with the NZXT slider fan controls because of the max watt per channel.
Click to expand...

The look is just great too for the CM Trooper.. That controller looks like it belongs there.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLK*
> 
> How quiet are the front fans on the trooper? I remember my last set of coolermaster having a ton of 'mechanical' noise.


No .. Not anymore.. The new fans don't run at 2000 ... I think its more like 1800 to 1600 so not bad at all


----------



## indyrocker

I think I might try something a little crazy when I get a chance... something like buy one of the referbs from CM to use as a base/parts do a new window mod, custom front panel. and to top it all off repaint it all in duracoat complete with custom logos and in a flat matt finish..... Sound fun and crazy I think so!


----------



## demon72

I just put together a Stryker and the fan noise is nill..... coming from my old Antec 900 rig... its like night and day.


----------



## Mor7enMT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> No .. Not anymore.. The new fans don't run at 2000 ... I think its more like 1800 to 1600 so not bad at all


The front fans are 1200 RPM
Top fan is 1000 RPM
Rear fan is 1200 RPM

according to http://www.cmstorm.com/en/products/chassis/Trooper/ anyway..


----------



## Mor7enMT

Oh by the way.. CMstore.eu has stocked up on the front panel now..









http://www.cmstore.eu/trooper/


----------



## Mor7enMT

Im thinking of buying the Stryker sidepanels, top and front and putting it on my Trooper.. Stryker with black interior


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> Sorry got another quick question:*
> *
> I have looked all over the Cooler Master website and at the spec manual of the Storm Trooper, then I looked on the frist page of this thread. But no where have I seen what the max watt per channel is for the fan controller that comes on this case. Anybody have this info?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I think it was something like one watt per channel, I'm not 100% on that but I do remember it was very low. I wouldn't recommend more than two fans per channel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idk about the wattage but I do know the ampere.
> "There are 4 fan connectors, 2 have a separate cable and 2 share one cable. Per cable you can connect up to 1 ampere. The split cable can have 0.5 ampere per connector."
> Here's the original Q&A. I recently had 8 Scythe Gentle Typhoons 1450rpm fans connected to the fan controller (dual chained) and had no problem.
> 
> Also see here for one more ampere answer from CM store Europe.
Click to expand...

Thanks for correcting me, as I did mean to say amps and not watts







+Rep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I think it was something like one watt per channel, I'm not 100% on that but I do remember it was very low. I wouldn't recommend more than two fans per channel.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I was wondering because if it was the same as the BitFenix I was going to go for one of the slider fan controllers. I will email Cooler Master to verify since you are not 100% certain. I will post when I find out so the rest will know for future reference.
Click to expand...

Read the post about, this was the post I was trying to remember and it did come from CM.


----------



## Spectre63

Just got my case earlier this week and what a case it is! I hadn't used a CoolerMaster case in the past and I'm VERY impressed with the build quality. I've been doing this for 20+ years (my first computer was a 286!) and have built a LOT of rigs...CoolerMaster gets big thumbs up.

I'm sure I'll do some more tweaking (there's at least 120mm fan that's a bit noisy that I wanna replace...which means opening the case for the 457th time!), but I'm very happy with what I got for the money!


----------



## yanks8981

I got my side panel today and my PSU covers, and I have to say, they look great. I also put Corsair AF fans in and i love the way they look. Cant wait to get this finished and post pics!


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> SortOfGrim Post:
> 
> Idk about the wattage but I do know the ampere.
> "There are 4 fan connectors, 2 have a separate cable and 2 share one cable. Per cable you can connect up to 1 ampere. The split cable can have 0.5 ampere per connector."
> Here's the original Q&A. I recently had 8 Scythe Gentle Typhoons 1450rpm fans connected to the fan controller (dual chained) and had no problem.


Well if this is true I should have no issues with the stock fan controller in all reality. I order 2x COOLER MASTER SickleFlow 120 which makes a total of 6 fans in the case (might order 2 more for the bottom section). I think I will order the NZXT SEN-MIX Sentry just in case I do run into issues or don't like the performance. Besides sounds like it may not be a bad idea if I plan on adding more. Thanks you all have been helpful!


----------



## SLK

I received mine yesterday and the build quality is very impressive. So far I just swapped the rear fan with a Corsair AF140 and I will post some pics when I am finished.


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLK*
> 
> I received mine yesterday and the build quality is very impressive. So far I just swapped the rear fan with a Corsair AF140 and I will post some pics when I am finished.


My case is arriving today with the extra fans, I am going to try and wait until Saturday though to do all the parts swapping from my Phantom case. Going to make it a project with my kid.


----------



## chaozzzsg

Hey guys..here's my pics, sorry for the crappy photo!!!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaozzzsg*
> 
> Hey guys..here's my pics, sorry for the crappy photo!!!


GREAT PICTURES CHAOS.
THAT CONTROLLER LOOKS REALLY GOOD


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SLK*
> 
> I received mine yesterday and the build quality is very impressive. So far I just swapped the rear fan with a Corsair AF140 and I will post some pics when I am finished.
> 
> 
> 
> My case is arriving today with the extra fans, I am going to try and wait until Saturday though to do all the parts swapping from my Phantom case. Going to make it a project with my kid.
Click to expand...



*What a Great IDEA !!!*


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mor7enMT*
> 
> Oh by the way.. CMstore.eu has stocked up on the front panel now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cmstore.eu/trooper/


Wow.. If only the American Site did this for us. That would be way cool.


----------



## CheWyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaozzzsg*
> 
> Hey guys..here's my pics, sorry for the crappy photo!!!


Nice case.I will post my case when it is perfect.Maybe i should have a fan controler.
Last night, I had received window slide panel after 2 months of order and ship to my country.


----------



## CheWyn

Have we need a fan controler ? i user about 3-5 fan .Now a use bios for control fan.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Getting my windowed side panel from UPS today. I hate playing the waiting game lol. Every 30 seconds I look out the window to see if they're here.


----------



## KorporalKoolAid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> Getting my windowed side panel from UPS today. I hate playing the waiting game lol. Every 30 seconds I look out the window to see if they're here.


Hahaha, tell me if it comes in a Cosmos box.... That's the way mine came and when I first saw it I was really worried they messed up my order!


----------



## yanks8981

Mine came in a cosmos box as well. I ordered 2 PSU covers and everything was in the box.


----------



## CheWyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oerfydkn09*
> 
> my wire management


It's perfect.Can you teach me? What PSU do you use ?


----------



## Evilsplashy

Ok I just received it. It came in a HAF 932 box lol.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CheWyn*
> 
> It's perfect.Can you teach me? What PSU do you use ?


I want to see the front.


----------



## Evilsplashy

I do too.


----------



## CheWyn

How many people use fan control ? should we need it ?


----------



## yanks8981

I use one because I like the looks of it. I removed all the trooper cables for the built in fan controller to minimize extra wires to keep a clean look and use this one:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811997017

I could just use the motherboard fan headers, but I think the switches look pretty cool with the trooper.


----------



## CheWyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I use one because I like the looks of it. I removed all the trooper cables for the built in fan controller to minimize extra wires to keep a clean look and use this one:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811997017
> I could just use the motherboard fan headers, but I think the switches look pretty cool with the trooper.


touch or button.Which is better?
And how long the fan control can use?
Ps: my english is bad.Sr for that.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I use one because I like the looks of it. I removed all the trooper cables for the built in fan controller to minimize extra wires to keep a clean look and use this one:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811997017
> I could just use the motherboard fan headers, but I think the switches look pretty cool with the trooper.


high/low/off, that's it?







At least the built-in fc has 6 settings (but no off switch)


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CheWyn*
> 
> How many people use fan control ? should we need it ?


It depends on how many fans you will use and their amps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CheWyn*
> 
> touch or button.Which is better?
> And how long the fan control can use?
> Ps: my english is bad.Sr for that.


There is no better or worse, just read the many review and take the one you like the most.
I prefer knobs like the Zalman MFC1 so you can adjust each fan(group) depending on demand. But the built-in Storm one is good too.
As for your second question


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CheWyn*
> 
> How many people use fan control ? should we need it ?


The ONLY reason I switched to a fan controller is because I wanted to control the on/off LED's of the fans I purchased. I pretty much always am running them on high now simply because I don't feel like touching it. I was using the motherboard headers before and it does a really great job of using the fans when they are needed and modulating the rpm's. If I could have easily controlled the LED's I would have left the fans connected to the motherboard.

Same thing went for the stock controller, only used it for controlling the stock LED fans, it's still doing that but the fans are not on the bottom haha


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oerfydkn09*
> 
> my wire management


I wish mine looked even half as neat as yours.
Mine looks great inside, but the back looks HORRIBLE


----------



## SLK

I thought my cable mgmt was good until I saw the post above.









I was actually worried when I was reading the reviews on the HDD cages. Luckily they updated and moved the holes up further so you can use angled SATA cables. I have 36" round cables and didn't want to waste them.


----------



## Evilsplashy

I didn't get the updated HDD cages


----------



## Scharnhorst

Finally got my setup up and running... ran into a little issue as my first asus sabertooth z77 suddenly decided to fail after a week, the first two dimms no longer worked. The computer would turn on but nothing would show up on screen... all this after i installed the water cooling... so i had to take it all out and go out and get a new mobo, and then repeat the build.





































swiftech apogee II with pump
Swiftech maelstrom 5 reservoir
xspc 240mm radiator
xspc 240mm cross flow radiator
Fans: 4 corsair SP quiet fans, 140mm af high performance fan, 2 bitfenix spectre pro fans, I moved one of the stock front fans to the top blowing air into the rad, moved the other 140mm fan to the side of the case blowing air into the gfx


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLK*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought my cable mgmt was good until I saw the post above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was actually worried when I was reading the reviews on the HDD cages. Luckily they updated and moved the holes up further so you can use angled SATA cables. I have 36" round cables and didn't want to waste them.


Nice!! What's the tiny controller on the back for?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scharnhorst*
> 
> Finally got my setup up and running... ran into a little issue as my first asus sabertooth z77 suddenly decided to fail after a week, the first two dimms no longer worked. The computer would turn on but nothing would show up on screen... all this after i installed the water cooling... so i had to take it all out and go out and get a new mobo, and then repeat the build.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> swiftech apogee II with pump
> Swiftech maelstrom 5 reservoir
> xspc 240mm radiator
> xspc 240mm cross flow radiator
> Fans: 4 corsair SP quiet fans, 140mm af high performance fan, 2 bitfenix spectre pro fans, I moved one of the stock front fans to the top blowing air into the rad, moved the other 140mm fan to the side of the case blowing air into the gfx


That looks sweet! Shame for the faulty mobo








But I really like that reservoir and the pump on the cpu does look handy.
Holy F! $144.95 for the pump?!!

And everybody with the corsair fans!! Are they that good?!


----------



## chaozzzsg

I am using 4x Gentle Typhoon for intake and 2x Excalibur for my RAD and 1x NZXT 140mm for Back exhaust. That's why i am using a fan controller. Any good recommendation for a throttle kinda fan controller?


----------



## chaozzzsg

double post!!!


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> And everybody with the corsair fans!! Are they that good?!


Honestly, I am rather impressed. I have 2 performance fans in the front of my trooper, and at full speed, you can hear them, but they aren't really loud. I toss my fan controller to low and they still move a good amount of air, but I cant hear them. I have the 140 in the back and its great as well. I am considering getting 2 more performance fans for the top, but well see if I need them.


----------



## newbrevolution

Well I got the case! Couldn't wait till Saturday so I put it all together last night. I have a 1366 system I am using in it until my full upgrade beginning of 2013. That will be 2011 build. But I figured I would buy the parts as the year went by if I found them on sale. Got the case for $139 on Newegg and two 120mm red SickleFlow fans at $4 off a fan. I do like the case though, lots of room, the look, functionality. Holds all four of my HDD's with spaces between them. I removed the SSD dock that sits on the bottom and turned the cages to have the fans face forward.

Got my little helper with me.


Parts are transferred over.


Here are a couple comparisons to my Phantom case that the 1366 build was in.


----------



## SLK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Nice!! What's the tiny controller on the back for?
> And everybody with the corsair fans!! Are they that good?!


Thats a Zalman Fan mate 2 controller. You can find them on Newegg for $7 shipped and they work awesome. It controls the rear corsair fan. I didn't want to put everything on the coolermaster controller because I like being able to control the rear fan under CPU loads.

I personally like the Corsair fans... they are very quiet.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Well, I got the Phobya G-changer 120 v2 rad in and HOT DAMN, it's huge!
I tried fitting it the other way around but my graphics card wouldn't fit in the bracket, plus the bottom fitting cap would touch the back.


Oh, I also got a new EK Supreme CPU block, lots of ppl ranted about it. But I like it.

Not done yet. One hose is too short, another too long but both won't fit








Still waiting for a different 240 rad to go in the bottom. But for now I'll install everything.

Also not sure if I should pump down (1st to the 240 rad) or up (1st to cpu) but I'll let the pump sort that out


----------



## CheWyn

or

or

what should i choose? i can buy 1 things now.


----------



## Scharnhorst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Nice!! What's the tiny controller on the back for?
> That looks sweet! Shame for the faulty mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I really like that reservoir and the pump on the cpu does look handy.
> Holy F! $144.95 for the pump?!!
> And everybody with the corsair fans!! Are they that good?!


well it was 144 for a pump but also the cpu block as well. Considering the new apogee drive II water block is supposed to be slightly better than the swiftech HD one (which is one of the top performers), it actually is a decent deal. The mcp35x pump has been awesome so far. Its quiet when it needs to be and when fully ramped up it makes a nice mellow purr. (no overclock with i5 3570) my idle is around 27c but haven't had a chance to really ramp it up yet.

The corsair fans have been great so far. Very quiet and move a ton of air... can't complain.

Does anyone have an opinion on the top radiator fans, should they be exhausting air from the case, through the rad, and then out... or should I keep it my current setup which is blowing air in through the rad?


----------



## senna89

Have this models any defects like the same frame problem of RC690 for example VGA or Soundcard whit the bracket that does not fit fully, or whit bracket that cant touch the frame to be properly tightened, or brackets are not perfectly straight ( horizontal ) ?
In final the PCI cards always enter and remain perfectly aligned and symmetrical?
Or the cheap manufactory is evident ?


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KorporalKoolAid*
> 
> You think I could keep my 3 GTX 470's and my i7 at a stable temp and still be able to have all the radiators internal? I don't really like the look of external rad's and I don't want to do a crazy amount of modding.... (but a little might not hurt right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Short answer I would say yes to this.... I have an older 775 system with blocks on CPU Power FETS, CPU (q9550 @ 4.09GHz), North Bridge (with 1.74V to it), and two GTX 480's @ 900/2200Mhz and 1.175 V to them







. I doubt you are going to generate anymore heat than I am at the moment.

I couldn't put any rads up in the front bay area due to the space being occupied by drives so here is what I did:

280 in the top, 140 on top out of the case (under the case cover), 140 in the back, and a thicker 240 in the front/bottom...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*
> 
> Anyone else using the toolbox at the bottom for storage?
> I have memory sticks and a portable hard drive hidden in it


Needless to say I had to give up my toolbox Shadow lol


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_182*
> 
> Over complicated loop. System and GPU are the same ones that are in my signature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6950 (unlocked to 6970)
> and xfx 6970 v1.4 with EK V2 block.


Neo_182, lol go take a look at my loop in my photos to see complicated







.... 7 blocks, 2 pumps, on rez, and 4 radiators


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KorporalKoolAid*
> 
> Hahaha, tell me if it comes in a Cosmos box.... That's the way mine came and when I first saw it I was really worried they messed up my order!


lol, same for me.... I was like what da feck? then discovered the side panel.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> Have this models any defects like the same frame problem of RC690 for example VGA or Soundcard whit the bracket that does not fit fully, or whit bracket that cant touch the frame to be properly tightened, or brackets are not perfectly straight ( horizontal ) ?
> In final the PCI cards always enter and remain perfectly aligned and symmetrical?
> Or the cheap manufactory is evident ?


help?


----------



## kpforce1

and i just realized I was 15 pages behind in this thread!







wow i've been slacking.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> Have this models any defects like the same frame problem of RC690 for example VGA or Soundcard whit the bracket that does not fit fully, or whit bracket that cant touch the frame to be properly tightened, or brackets are not perfectly straight ( horizontal ) ?
> In final the PCI cards always enter and remain perfectly aligned and symmetrical?
> Or the cheap manufactory is evident ?


I haven't noticed any "apparent" issues such as the ones you are mentioning. I mean i'm sure some people can point out a few inevitable issues (as with any mass produced item) but for the most part the build quality is actually rather good.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> help?


If you are referring to the case: hell no! look at all the pix and search the thread, no issues you describe. It's just a wonderful product.


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> help?


If you are asking about the quality of the Trooper, I'd have to say it is as sturdy and well made as anything out there. It's a 35 - 40lb case with nothing in it, built to be carried around frequently. AAA quality product.


----------



## yanks8981

I was skeptical at first of the case, but it is great. I am so glad I purchased it. It may not be as sturdy as 300+ cases, but its very nice and impressive.


----------



## CheWyn

i remember someone post a logo of CM , but i can't find it .Somebody post it again?


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CheWyn*
> 
> i remember someone post a logo of CM , but i can't find it .Somebody post it again?


The logo of CM? Look on google. lol


----------



## CheWyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> The logo of CM? Look on google. lol


I can't find the logo on google. The logo like power on CM trooper. Not Cooler master logo. I remember someone share a nice logo


----------



## Evilsplashy

Cooler Master Storm. It's a product line.


----------



## Cowboy10uk

Hi all, Just wondering which fan controller would fit in with the style of the storm trooper best?

Was thinking about the hydra pro, but I'm wondering if having an LCD readout, would look better. Planning to use it with 4 x 120mm Spectra pro red led and 1 x 140mm spectra pro led fan as well as 2 x 120mm and 1 x 200mm coolermaster stock fans.

LED control would be nice but not essential, although wondering if there's a way to control all the fan Leds through the built in storm trooper controller?

So can anyone advise me on any recommendations.

Budget is £50 approx

Cowboy10uk


----------



## rctrucker

So, I just won one of these cases and am VERY tempted to move my build into it. The only thing I am struggling with is that I have no use for all the extra goodies it has to offer ><

My dremel is gathering dust, so I might have to do it anyways....


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> So, I just won one of these cases and am VERY tempted to move my build into it. The only thing I am struggling with is that I have no use for all the extra goodies it has to offer ><
> My dremel is gathering dust, so I might have to do it anyways....


Do it. And congrats on the win.


----------



## rctrucker

THanks!

I'm not sure why the HTML got stuck in there...

That case would go good with the 1300w Silent Pro Hybrid and 10 fans they sent me


----------



## shah93

Hi all, I just join this club ^^

I got 1 question, can Thick 240 rad fitted on the bottom case? anyone have picture of it? good brand for it?


----------



## SLK

Seems that my USB 3 front panel ports aren't working with USB 3 devices. I get the "USB not recognized"


----------



## indyrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLK*
> 
> Seems that my USB 3 front panel ports aren't working with USB 3 devices. I get the "USB not recognized"


Have you tried updating your usb 3.0 drivers?


----------



## Bonehead69

Got this from a man in a small brown truck Friday







........ now I just need to get the rest of my stuff and get it done,,, (X79/sli680s build)










Most my stuff..
Sorry for the crappy picture my camera flaked .....


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shah93*
> 
> Hi all, I just join this club ^^
> I got 1 question, can Thick 240 rad fitted on the bottom case? anyone have picture of it? good brand for it?


Check my trooper photo album out...I have a thick sr1 read on the bottom... I had to give up my tool bos to do it though


----------



## Muffinboard

Hi all, upgrading my Storm enforcer to a trooper soon but I wanted to ask about the trooper first. My main concern is with the high amount of fans I will need to connect some of them to the PSU directly so I won't be able to use software to put them on auto speed or control them directly. So does the fan controller on the case enable control over these fans and if so what setting should I have it at for just idle work and for intense gaming? I can't tell if it should be at the lowest setting for idle or medium or the highest for gaming or if that's overkill. Any help would be appreciated







.


----------



## chaozzzsg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonehead69*
> 
> Got this from a man in a small brown truck Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ........ now I just need to get the rest of my stuff and get it done,,, (X79/sli680s build)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most my stuff..
> Sorry for the crappy picture my camera flaked .....


WOW...nice setup you have there!!


----------



## SLK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indyrocker*
> 
> Have you tried updating your usb 3.0 drivers?


Yeah, the VLI hub on this UD5H is bad. I'm submitting for an RMA as we speak.


----------



## indyrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muffinboard*
> 
> Hi all, upgrading my Storm enforcer to a trooper soon but I wanted to ask about the trooper first. My main concern is with the high amount of fans I will need to connect some of them to the PSU directly so I won't be able to use software to put them on auto speed or control them directly. So does the fan controller on the case enable control over these fans and if so what setting should I have it at for just idle work and for intense gaming? I can't tell if it should be at the lowest setting for idle or medium or the highest for gaming or if that's overkill. Any help would be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


To be honest at least for me as long as you are not using the 200mm fan that came with the case even with the fan controller on high it never bothered me even with me sitting right next to it and I have 9 fans going at max rpm all the time 2 Corsair air sp120's, 2 stock cm led 120's, 2 kingwin red led 900 rpm 120's, 2 xerulian 1650 rpm 120's, and the stock 140mm fan in the back. Now I am only running 4 of those fans off the controller and the rest right off the motherboard headers with q-fan control disabled on the Crosshair V formula motherboard. So I would say play with it see what your ears can handle and what your temp comfort zone is with your setup!


----------



## SLK

I was thinking about getting a Bitfenix Spectre 200mm red LED fan for the top. Anyone try this yet?


----------



## kpforce1

For those of you that are watercooling.... beware that the Silverstone ST1500W PSU will cause you issues if you have a 240 rad in the bottom of the case using the stock mounting location.







I pulled the old BFG 1200 out, picked the ST1500 up and though HOLY CRAP!! THIS THING IS GINORMOUS! It is like 3 inches longer than the regular PSU. I think I may have to get the dremel out and cut out the PSU mount so I can slide it in from the back of the case. I'll also have to leave it hanging out of the case an inch or two. However, i may just take this opportunity to change my loop up. Dunno yet, but its a pain.


----------



## Kirill




----------



## unimatrixzero

*Kirill.. Forgive me for my commandeering your Photo.. But it just inspired me to get artistic with it..

The Troopers have an AIR WING now.. And Kirill is our ACE Pilot.. Great Picture sir..*


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Kirill.. Forgive me for my commandeering your Photo.. But it just inspired me to get artistic with it..
> The Troopers have an AIR WING now.. And Kirill is our ACE Pilot.. Great Picture sir..*


Sweet, now we have an Airborne Division.


----------



## Neo_182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Neo_182, lol go take a look at my loop in my photos to see complicated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... 7 blocks, 2 pumps, on rez, and 4 radiators


haha. thats nuts!

On a side note i am putting my BitFenix Prodigy build on hold.
Instead i will build an Intel / Nvidia system with the Stryker. (Going to cost MUCH more..)
I can acquire one piece or so per month. So i should be up and running in about 5-6 months.

I took a short video to show how the built-in fan controller functions.
For those of you who are interested in maybe getting this chassis and have not done so yet.
Video below!





Cheers!

- Neo_182


----------



## Kirill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Kirill.. Forgive me for my commandeering your Photo.. But it just inspired me to get artistic with it..
> The Troopers have an AIR WING now.. And Kirill is our ACE Pilot.. Great Picture sir..*


nice picture!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kirill*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Kirill.. Forgive me for my commandeering your Photo.. But it just inspired me to get artistic with it..
> The Troopers have an AIR WING now.. And Kirill is our ACE Pilot.. Great Picture sir..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice picture!
Click to expand...

*I am So Happy that you liked it..

Things are only the way they seem to be.. This build needed to be Airborne.*


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *I am So Happy that you liked it..
> Things are only the way they seem to be.. This build needed to be Airborne.*


Only thing I can say to that is it would look even better flying through space "Star Trek style"


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Kirill.. Forgive me for my commandeering your Photo.. But it just inspired me to get artistic with it..
> 
> The Troopers have an AIR WING now.. And Kirill is our ACE Pilot.. Great Picture sir..*


----------



## kpforce1

Hey unimatrixzero, can you add this to the front page for me? Its the update for my water cooled swap... i'll probably have another update too lol. I just go the Silverstone 1500W PSU fenagled into the case (was not fun trying to do without bleeding the loop out).

update kpforce1


----------



## Neo_182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Kirill.. Forgive me for my commandeering your Photo.. But it just inspired me to get artistic with it..
> The Troopers have an AIR WING now.. And Kirill is our ACE Pilot.. Great Picture sir..*


Awesome hahaha.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shah93*
> 
> Hi all, I just join this club ^^
> 
> I got 1 question, can Thick 240 rad fitted on the bottom case? anyone have picture of it? good brand for it?


Yes.. you have plenty of room for a big huge Fat 120 Radiator on the bottom and even and air hole for it too.. I have been wanting to cool my South Bridge with one but I haven't had the money and I will have to custom make the part.. oh well not a problem.. I will do it in time.. Welcome and Submit you Picture of your Case Soon..

Check this out.. This is a Cosmos S Case but the insides are about the same on the bottom.. See how this guy did his bottom..


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shah93*
> 
> Hi all, I just join this club ^^
> I got 1 question, can Thick 240 rad fitted on the bottom case? anyone have picture of it? good brand for it?


Yes a thick rad will fit... I have the BlackIce SR1 240 with two ~58mm thick fans on the bottom of my trooper. You will have to ditch your toolbox to do this though







. The last picture below is with the behemoth Silverstone ST1500W PSU (much longer than a standard PSU). I had to shift the 240 rad forward an inch or so to accommodate the ST1500 PSU.


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://promotions.newegg.com/CoolerMaster/12-3217/index.html

$129 for the Trooper! I hate being broke. Stupid power bill


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> http://promotions.newegg.com/CoolerMaster/12-3217/index.html
> $129 for the Trooper! I hate being broke. Stupid power bill


Already back to $139 lol


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Already back to $139 lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> http://promotions.newegg.com/CoolerMaster/12-3217/index.html
> $129 for the Trooper! I hate being broke. Stupid power bill


$139.99 - Rebate for $10 off. Perfect opportunity for some people on the fence to join in on all of this Trooper goodness.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> http://promotions.newegg.com/CoolerMaster/12-3217/index.html
> $129 for the Trooper! I hate being broke. Stupid power bill


HA! I know what you mean, my last power bill was $297. That is one mid sized window AC unit, one small window AC unit, 8 hours a day pool pump, and my xbox running about 8 hours a day with my brother over all the time, lol


----------



## SortOfGrim

Well, the heat wave is over and finally my Trooper works again!
Man, what a pain with the Phobya G-Changer. 8 Hex screws provided but no allen key..thankfully EK did provide the key. It also didn't fit directly on the case.
I had to install it upside down otherwise the bottom fitting would push down on the graphics card. But it all worked out, as you can see..


To set my mood



















PS: still waiting for the xspc 240 multiport rad

Also this happened 10 minutes ago


----------



## SLK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indyrocker*
> 
> Have you tried updating your usb 3.0 drivers?


Just replaced the motherboard and front panel USB 3 is still not working. Looks like its time for a replacement I/O panel from coolermaster.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Sorry you guys are suffering.. We are here with you ... Nothing like Problems with a new system.. Yea.. Contact Cooler Master on that Board.. They will make it good.. but double check your connections on both sides.. sometimes they are not plugged in..

Ohh

And that Gerbil has got to go DUDE...


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Well, the heat wave is over and finally my Trooper works again!
> Man, what a pain with the Phobya G-Changer. 8 Hex screws provided but no allen key..thankfully EK did provide the key. It also didn't fit directly on the case.
> I had to install it upside down otherwise the bottom fitting would push down on the graphics card. But it all worked out, as you can see..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> To set my mood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: still waiting for the xspc 240 multiport rad
> Also this happened 10 minutes ago


Well, the 120 still fits better (i.e. not blocking any slots) that the 140 gts stealth I put back there







. I actually had to loose my top slot (lucky for me I'm using an old school PCI X-Fi card instead of a PCI-E 1x card







)


----------



## Cayuga

I filled out the membership form, so this must be where I post the Photos of my CM Storm Trooper. I got the optional windowed side panel to show of the interior. I need to take some photos in the dark to show the Enermax Vegas Trio and Duo case fans. I don't have the light show going much, because I hear it can cause a seizure for some people. I can handle it for short periods to show off the interior and maybe during the holidays.

I've been lurking around for a couple weeks and going through all the old posts to get some good ideas for my build. There are some outrageous builds on this thread!!!!!!!


----------



## ikem

got my Trooper yesterday. Im thinking of cutting it down 8 inches and making it a mini trooper for itx.. idk yet though...


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

my windowed side panel arrived yesterday, looks epic, will post pictures of rig once my 4GB 680 arrived next week/week after


----------



## kpforce1

Well, I'm planning my next build for my x58 system. I'd buy a new platform but I'd rather spend the money on modding a case or scratch build







. I have some great ideas for it involving copper tubing, printed circut board theme, and a title of.... well, undecided about the title yet







. I'm just trying to decide if I want to purchase a the Stryker case or use my current Lan Li full aluminum tower. I think its going to be the aluminum Lan Li though







. It will fit the build better more than likely.


----------



## SLK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Sorry you guys are suffering.. We are here with you ... Nothing like Problems with a new system.. Yea.. Contact Cooler Master on that Board.. They will make it good.. but double check your connections on both sides.. sometimes they are not plugged in..
> Ohh
> And that Gerbil has got to go DUDE...


Yeah, I requested an I/O panel through the part request link. I should take a peek at the backside of the IO panel to see if something maybe partly disconnected. USB 2.0 does work in the 3.0 ports just fine.


----------



## senna89

*LOOK THIS ! CLICK THE PHOTO*



The VGA card is not perfectly aligned compared to other slot covers.

The distance to point A is highter than point B, then looking the card bracket, the VGA card is slightly sloping downward.
Chassis frame defect ?
Can cause some malfunctions ?


----------



## LeLo

Hi,

I'm thinking of buying a CM Storm Trooper over 2 day. At first i was thinking of mounting a Corsair H100 at the top of the case but i was hearing about a pump noise problem with some of the owners.
then commanded me the Thermaltake WATER2.0 Extreme All-In-One LCS and was.

Q1: will it fit with no problem in the top of the case? they told me this rad is thicker.

Q2: is the thermaltake rad better than the corsair H100?

thnx in advance.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> *LOOK THIS ! CLICK THE PHOTO*
> 
> The VGA card is not perfectly aligned compared to other slot covers.
> The distance to point A is highter than point B, then looking the card bracket, the VGA card is slightly sloping downward.
> Chassis frame defect ?
> Can cause some malfunctions ?


wow, that's a millimeter difference..









As long as the card fits in the pci-e slot and it works it's good.

My current card hangs too, even being 'supported' by one of the tubes








The 'old' GTX 560 in it's original form (air cooling) also sloped a bit: gravity is a bee itch.
ha hell, here's my current graphics card..see the nice sloped line? Been that since I started water cooling, still runs smooth and with eyefinity!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Sorry you guys are suffering.. We are here with you ...etc
> Ohh And that Gerbil has got to go DUDE...


The gerbil did not survive.







It turned out the print plate wasn't properly grounded.









My XSPC EX240 multiport radiator & XFX HD6870 have arrived, I just need to collect them! Now I gotta wait for the waterblock & backplate..
Not sure if I'll add the 240 to the loop or just replace the bottom rad...choices, choices

oh, If I decide to install both graphics cards, do I need to install the newest one in the first slot and the old one below it?


----------



## Evilsplashy

Does anyone have pictures of their cable management when the HDD cages are turned 90 degrees. (Air blowing towards graphics cards) . I really can't find a good way of doing it.


----------



## ccros44

I have filled out a joining page thingy and am uploading a pic of my trooper, i wish to join your humble society.



i was wondering if you could buy the windowed side panels seperate and just swap them round on the normal trooper. if you can, could you link to a place where i can buy some. thanks


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccros44*
> 
> I have filled out a joining page thingy and am uploading a pic of my trooper, i wish to join your humble society.
> 
> 
> i was wondering if you could buy the windowed side panels seperate and just swap them round on the normal trooper. if you can, could you link to a place where i can buy some. thanks


Here you go..............
http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cm-storm-trooper-left-side-windowed-panel/


----------



## chaozzzsg

Here's the custom backplate to match my case and MOBO!!! It's before paint job.


----------



## Bluezero5

I got myself a window panel, and I cannot be happier.


----------



## Neo_182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> The gerbil did not survive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It turned out the print plate wasn't properly grounded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My XSPC EX240 multiport radiator & XFX HD6870 have arrived, I just need to collect them! Now I gotta wait for the waterblock & backplate..
> Not sure if I'll add the 240 to the loop or just replace the bottom rad...choices, choices
> oh, If I decide to install both graphics cards, do I need to install the newest one in the first slot and the old one below it?


Im going to be using the same radiator. Im thinking of mounting it vertically at the end of the GPU. If that doesn't work it'll have to be mounted at the top.
Placing a few orders now for WC parts and major components. Will post pics soon.


----------



## nezff

working on a color scheme for the gigabyte sniper 3 or maximus V formula and the storm stryker. The black and red will be easy, but the lime green might be a tad tougher.

any thoughts


----------



## Evilsplashy

Get the Trooper instead of the stryker for even easier color schemes


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_182*
> 
> Im going to be using the same radiator. Im thinking of mounting it vertically at the end of the GPU. If that doesn't work it'll have to be mounted at the top.
> Placing a few orders now for WC parts and major components. Will post pics soon.


I wonder how that will fit; "vertically at the end of the GPU".

Also thinking of mounting at the top, just the massive Phobya is a bit in the way. And I might have to cut a bit off the Trooper so I can add a fillport..









no, crossfire bridge!







! XFX


----------



## Evilsplashy

So nobody has their hard drive cages turned 90 degrees? lol


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> *LOOK THIS ! CLICK THE PHOTO*
> 
> The VGA card is not perfectly aligned compared to other slot covers.
> The distance to point A is highter than point B, then looking the card bracket, the VGA card is slightly sloping downward.
> Chassis frame defect ?
> Can cause some malfunctions ?


other opinions ?


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> Get the Trooper instead of the stryker for even easier color schemes


kinda late. The stryker is sitting at my front door courtesy of UPS.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Well, I would go with the formula. Awesome board! I have one myself.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> got my Trooper yesterday. Im thinking of cutting it down 8 inches and making it a mini trooper for itx.. idk yet though...


I can't wait to see your work! I'm still in love with your 42-174 build








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaozzzsg*
> 
> Here's the custom backplate to match my case and MOBO!!! It's before paint job.


That is just sick








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> working on a color scheme for the gigabyte sniper 3 or maximus V formula and the storm stryker. The black and red will be easy, but the lime green might be a tad tougher.
> 
> any thoughts


I like Asus, plus the red power button will still match after everything is done.


----------



## Cayuga

Does anyone have pictures of their cable management when the HDD cages are turned 90 degrees. (Air blowing towards graphics cards) . I really can't find a good way of doing it.
Edited by Evilsplashy - Yesterday at 7:25 pm

Hi Evilsplashy,

Idon't know how many HDDs you have to deal with, but I have a 120GB SSD, 1TB SATA III Black Caviar, and an old 300 GB SATA II drive all installed in the bottom HDD cage with the Stock red LED CM fan blowing transversely (see Photos). The top HDD drive bay is empty giving a clear air-flow path for the 120 mm Enermax Vegas Trio fan towards the graphics card and CPU. I also have the Stock red 120 mm red CM LED used as an cool air intake fan mounted on the case bottom. I also replaced the stock 200 mm top exhaust fan with 2 140 mm CM case fans for more air-flow and less noise. The rear exhaust fan is a Enermax Vegas Duo 140 mm.

The Corsair PS has it's own bottom intake fan and exhaust out the back. In this fan configuration COOL air is drawn from front and bottom and WARM air is exhausted out the upper back and case top. A second 120 mm bottom intake fan could be installed if your willing to give up the tool box. So far, things run pretty cool without doing that for me.

I run a fairly conservative OC of 4.3 GHZ on my Intel Core i5 2500K processor. The CPU cooler is a CM Hyper 212 EVO with a single 120 mm stock fan. My room has AC and never gets above 76 degrees F. If I had a higher ambient temp to deal with, I might add a second fan on the CPU cooler in Push-Pull, but I have heard that it doesn't help much to do that.

To address your original request, I would say that the HDD wire management is much better done where it is out of sight and not in the way of optimum chassis air-flow. The photo shows the back-side cable management, which is better out of sight. I tried to keep it neat, but there is only so much you can do with that mess of wires. If you go for water cooling that is another whole different bucket of worms.

Good Luck With Your Build.
Cayuga


----------



## Bawx

Front Corsair H100


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> Well, I would go with the formula. Awesome board! I have one myself.


Its between those two boards for sure. My main concern is Asus customer service which I have read is less than stellar.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> Its between those two boards for sure. My main concern is Asus customer service which I have read is less than stellar.


It's true they suck in customer service, but I have yet to have any issues with any Asus products. I've used their products for years.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cayuga*
> 
> Does anyone have pictures of their cable management when the HDD cages are turned 90 degrees. (Air blowing towards graphics cards) . I really can't find a good way of doing it.
> Edited by Evilsplashy - Yesterday at 7:25 pm
> Hi Evilsplashy,
> Idon't know how many HDDs you have to deal with, but I have a 120GB SSD, 1TB SATA III Black Caviar, and an old 300 GB SATA II drive all installed in the bottom HDD cage with the Stock red LED CM fan blowing transversely (see Photos). The top HDD drive bay is empty giving a clear air-flow path for the 120 mm Enermax Vegas Trio fan towards the graphics card and CPU. I also have the Stock red 120 mm red CM LED used as an cool air intake fan mounted on the case bottom. I also replaced the stock 200 mm top exhaust fan with 2 140 mm CM case fans for more air-flow and less noise. The rear exhaust fan is a Enermax Vegas Duo 140 mm.
> The Corsair PS has it's own bottom intake fan and exhaust out the back. In this fan configuration COOL air is drawn from front and bottom and WARM air is exhausted out the upper back and case top. A second 120 mm bottom intake fan could be installed if your willing to give up the tool box. So far, things run pretty cool without doing that for me.
> I run a fairly conservative OC of 4.3 GHZ on my Intel Core i5 2500K processor. The CPU cooler is a CM Hyper 212 EVO with a single 120 mm stock fan. My room has AC and never gets above 76 degrees F. If I had a higher ambient temp to deal with, I might add a second fan on the CPU cooler in Push-Pull, but I have heard that it doesn't help much to do that.
> To address your original request, I would say that the HDD wire management is much better done where it is out of sight and not in the way of optimum chassis air-flow. The photo shows the back-side cable management, which is better out of sight. I tried to keep it neat, but there is only so much you can do with that mess of wires. If you go for water cooling that is another whole different bucket of worms.
> Good Luck With Your Build.
> Cayuga






I don't care about great intake airflow as my ambient temperature gives me good temps to begin with. The cage with your hard drives in it are turned so you have cables in the back. I want to see people's cable management in the cage was turned 90 degrees.


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> It's true they suck in customer service, but I have yet to have any issues with any Asus products. I've used their products for years.


Lol. Thats great for you, but possibly bad for me.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> Lol. Thats great for you, but possibly bad for me.


I wouldn't just not buy a product because their customer service isn't the best in the world. You can't be the best at everything.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> I wouldn't just not buy a product because their customer service isn't the best in the world. You can't be the best at everything.


Now Now.... with this kind of attitude manufactures will think that is ok to offer either crappy service or crappy products.... or in some manufactures case, both lol









To answer your question about the HD being turned 90* I did it to all of the cages I used. I did find out that you cannot have the cage supports in when removing the front case cover though. However, i put my hard drives in the top







but all of my stuff is mounted from front to back.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> It's true they suck in customer service, but I have yet to have any issues with any Asus products. I've used their products for years.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Thats great for you, but possibly bad for me.
Click to expand...

I've been using them for years, the one time I needed their CS is want all that bad, wasn't great but not bad. I'm going to be using their CS real soon as my laptop is crap, so I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## CheWyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*


where i can find a PSU covers fit?


----------



## LeLo

Hi,

I'm thinking of buying a CM Storm Trooper over 2 day. At first i was thinking of mounting a Corsair H100 at the top of the case but i was hearing about a pump noise problem with some of the owners.
then commanded me the Thermaltake WATER2.0 Extreme All-In-One LCS and was.

Q1: will it fit with no problem in the top of the case? they told me this rad is thicker.

Q2: is the thermaltake rad better than the corsair H100?

thnx in advance.


----------



## Evilsplashy

the H100 is better.


----------



## KorporalKoolAid

Anyone else see that TinyTomLogan is building his Orca rig in a Stryker?? I thinks it's gonna look sick! He needs to join the club!! hahaha

links here:

http://www.overclock3d.net/articles/cases_cooling/orca_project_introduction/1


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

heres a tip for the future, take anything TTL says about any product with a pinch of salt, hes been brought out by so many different companies its unreal


----------



## Equine

So I have an empty trooper sitting on the floor of my bedroom right now, just taking up space at the moment. Its going to be my case for my next build, which will commence when I manage to sell my current build. I've been looking at z77 motherboards, and I'm probably going to get an asrock extreme6. But, even though it was just released, I began looking at the asrock z77 OC Formula. But it is the SSI CEB form factor. Will such a board fit in the case? Also, will a top-mounted xspc 240mm rad clear either of the boards in push/pull? I couldn't live without the hidden box.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeLo*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm thinking of buying a CM Storm Trooper over 2 day. At first i was thinking of mounting a Corsair H100 at the top of the case but i was hearing about a pump noise problem with some of the owners.
> then commanded me the Thermaltake WATER2.0 Extreme All-In-One LCS and was.
> 
> Q1: will it fit with no problem in the top of the case? they told me this rad is thicker.
> 
> Q2: is the thermaltake rad better than the corsair H100?
> 
> thnx in advance.



The Official Cooler of the CMSTC is the *Corsair H-100* But I am sure that the thermatake will work as well..






Concept by LegendMask

Build by Me


----------



## DireLeon2010

R.I.P Neil Armstrong.


----------



## GerardFreeman

My god look at that case, are there going to be spinners on it too?


----------



## Neo_182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bawx*
> 
> Front Corsair H100


See this is how i will mount my EX Radiator. Nice setup dude everything color matched! Lovely!


----------



## Neo_182

Was able to sell off a few of my vinyl collectibles so i'm ordering a bunch of parts for Stryker build.
Pics very very soon. (no joking this time..)


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GerardFreeman*
> 
> My god look at that case, are there going to be spinners on it too?


Spinners on a Ferrari?! For shame man!


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> 
> Concept by LegendMask
> Build by Me


Sei italiano ?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_182*
> 
> See this is how i will mount my EX Radiator. Nice setup dude everything color matched! Lovely!


aha!
Still waiting 4 the pix..


----------



## KorporalKoolAid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry*
> 
> heres a tip for the future, take anything TTL says about any product with a pinch of salt, hes been brought out by so many different companies its unreal


Including the rig he is building to honor his late mother? That's a bit harsh of you to say.... TTL offers lengthy in-depth reviews that are top notch, and is honest about products that suck.... At any rate, I'm excited for it, just to see what he can do with this case and would gladly serve as a trooper by his side! haha


----------



## Neo_182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> aha!
> Still waiting 4 the pix..


Orders coming in tomorrow tuesday and wednesday i have a build log on a seperate forum (Dazmode)

• Cooler Master Storm Stryker full tower - 199.48$ CAD ☺
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...82E16811119260

• ASRock Z77 PRO4 ATX LGA1155 - 146.88$ CAD ☺
http://ncix.com/products/?sku=71105

• Intel Core i5 3570K - TBA
http://ncix.com/products/?sku=70541&promoid=1043

• OCZ Vertex 4 128GB - 110$ CAD ☺

• Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB - 129.95$ CAD / TBA

• Coolermaster Silent Pro 1000W - 165.99$ CAD ☺
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...82E16817171049

• ASUS Radeon HD 7950 OR EVGA GeForce GTX 670 - TBA 320$ / 379.98$
http://ncix.com/products/?sku=68756&...nufacture=ASUS

• LG GH24NS90 24X SATA Internal DVD Writer 14.99$ CAD ☺

• CPU Block Summit EF (Intel) Acetal Top - 79.99$ / TBA
https://www.dazmode.com/store/produc...el_acetal_top/

• XSPC Dual Bay D5 Reservoir - 57.99$ ☺
https://www.dazmode.com/store/produc...5_back_mount_/

• Dazmode Storm D5 - 67.99$ / TBA
https://www.dazmode.com/store/produc...ong_8-24v_pump

• 7/16 ID 5/8 OD BP White Compression Fittings - 11.99$ x6 TBA
https://www.dazmode.com/store/produc...loss_white_cc6

• Darkside Cables white and black - TBA

• Super bright led strips with controller 35$ USD TBA

• Scythe Gentle Typhoon 1850rpm - 13.72$ x4 ☺
http://ncix.com/products/?sku=70596

• 7/16 ID 5/8 OD BP XSPC White Tubing - 1.99$ x4 TBA
https://www.dazmode.com/store/produc...e_1ft_-_white/

• Multi-Port Slim High Density Dual 120mm Radiator XSPC EX240 - 52.99$ CAD ☺
https://www.dazmode.com/store/produc...tor_xspc_ex240

• Koolance INS-FLTR04 11.99$ CAD ☺


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_182*
> 
> Orders coming in tomorrow tuesday and wednesday i have a build log on a seperate forum (Dazmode)
> 
> • CPU Block Summit EF (Intel) Acetal Top - 79.99$ / TBA
> 
> • XSPC Dual Bay D5 Reservoir - 57.99$ ☺
> 
> • Dazmode Storm D5 - 67.99$ / TBA
> 
> • 7/16 ID 5/8 OD BP White Compression Fittings - 11.99$ x6 TBA
> 
> • 7/16 ID 5/8 OD BP XSPC White Tubing - 1.99$ x4 TBA
> 
> • Multi-Port Slim High Density Dual 120mm Radiator XSPC EX240 - 52.99$ CAD ☺


I had nothing else to do, so I fixed the dazmode links. Nice hardware! Can you send me some?








I really need (want) a different reservoir, preferred a bay version.


----------



## Acreo Aeneas

I was about to apply on Wednesday but since my case was shipped damaged (I think at the factory), I have yet to get my replacement in from Newegg.

Now I just need to dismantle my new build, pack the case up, ship it out to Newegg, and wait for the replacement. All those hours planning everything out and wiring...wasted because of a smashed back.


----------



## icecpu

I plan to get the Stryker, but having hard time to find a *********** supply to match the color, there is TT Toughpower snow edition but can't find anywhere selling it.


----------



## Neo_182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I had nothing else to do, so I fixed the dazmode links. Nice hardware! Can you send me some?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need (want) a different reservoir, preferred a bay version.


Thanks for the cleaned up / shortened version!

I don't have anything for sale or to give away at the moment sorry


----------



## Neo_182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icecpu*
> 
> I plan to get the Stryker, but having hard time to find a *********** supply to match the color, there is TT Toughpower snow edition but can't find anywhere selling it.


Just get whatever PSU you find suitable buy some white carbon fiber on ebay?

Just an idea.


----------



## KorporalKoolAid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icecpu*
> 
> I plan to get the Stryker, but having hard time to find a *********** supply to match the color, there is TT Toughpower snow edition but can't find anywhere selling it.


Try the NZXT Hale series..... they look awesome and perform great! I did a build that was white/black themed and used a Hale90 850w... I built in a Switch 810... Here's an early pic of that build, (Ive done a lot to it since this... but we aren't here to see sexy Switch 810's! hahaha)


----------



## Equine

Paint. I couldn't find an acid green power supply, and a can of montana spraypaint and a couple layers of clear coat fixed that pretty quickly.


----------



## Shadow120

Can i join with you guys?



Some color effects.


----------



## Equine

Some call it....

Tim.

Good job.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow120*
> 
> Can i join with you guys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Some color effects.


Of course you're in! Welcome!!
WOW, nice milky setup!








Now the questions:

What reservoir is that?
How many radiators and brand/type?
What fan is that in the back?
Just gimme all the specs! Wait, that wasn't a question..Could you be so kind to gimme all the specs?


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KorporalKoolAid*
> 
> Including the rig he is building to honor his late mother? That's a bit harsh of you to say.... TTL offers lengthy in-depth reviews that are top notch, and is honest about products that suck.... At any rate, I'm excited for it, just to see what he can do with this case and would gladly serve as a trooper by his side! haha


after working with him for a year and a half and not receiving a single penny for my help despite him constantly promising to pay me, I think I have a good idea of what he is like, despite what he says when I left he had been brought out by Corsair, BitFenix, Asus and Gigabyte. That list has probably grown since then as well

don't get me wrong he is good at modding cases and can do some pretty top notch builds but he should of stuck to that and not gone into reviewing


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icecpu*
> 
> I plan to get the Stryker, but having hard time to find a *********** supply to match the color, there is TT Toughpower snow edition but can't find anywhere selling it.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703036


----------



## kpforce1

Well, looks like I have a critical issue with my "supa troopa" guys.







It appears that I may have had a psu short somehow because my FC5 fan controller got burnt out along with my Koolance all in one unit.... little angry at the moment. Also means that potentially my HDD's got zapped as well. Not happy.... at all.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Well, looks like I have a critical issue with my "supa troopa" guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that I may have had a psu short somehow because my FC5 fan controller got burnt out along with my Koolance all in one unit.... little angry at the moment. Also means that potentially my HDD's got zapped as well. Not happy.... at all.


*Look make and assessment of the Damage. Disassemble the front end and seperate the parts, Pluging them in one at the time, to see what is trash and what stays..



I would not worry too much.. That PSU has a very quick trigger finger when it comes to shorts.. it will quickly turn itself off in case of a hint of a short and will not work again until the short is taken out of the circuit. Let us know what the results are Trooper... Sorry for the hard time.. I recommend only Rheobus type fan controllers. They are built to exceed industry standards.. Just look and see for yourself.*







http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811995075


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scharnhorst*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> 
> *
> I have the Corsair H 100 all in one Water Cooler.. I have push pull. I am pushing cool air into the case from the outside into through the radiator and out the back of the case.. Out the Front or sides would be best because more air flow.. and cooler temps in the case itself.. Still have the back Fan always blowing out of the the Case......*
> 
> 
> 
> You've had to mod the top of the case to get push pull correct? Also when you consider I have another 240 radiator i plan on installing on the bottom in push pull. I have not decided whether to use a thick radiator or a thin one there yet... My concern is so much air being pushed into the case but so little being pushed out... I've been trying to figure out what to do with the stock fan that goes on one of the hard drive cages, they are good solid fans that are quiet as well. One option would be to install it as an exhaust fan on the side of the case. The problem with this however is that I already have a 140mm fan there acting as an intake for the gfx... would these conflict to much to be of use?
> 
> Another idea would be to take that fan and somehow rig it to stick on the PCI slots exhausting hot air out that way???
Click to expand...

You have not taken into concideration the side vents on the Panel.. 1/3 of the Side Panel is ventillation that could be offsett by pushers or pulling fans and the top front panel breathes out too..


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow120*
> 
> Can i join with you guys?
> 
> 
> 
> Some color effects.


*Yes.. Welcome to the Best Trooper Club in the World.. Very Nice Build.*


----------



## newbrevolution

Ok so despite the fact I want to go with a touch screen fan controller I went with the NZXT Sentry Mix. I am glad I did looks great in the case, supports all the extra fans you can get in the case (or would want to), multiple colors to choose from for the LED's... I am glad I got it when I did also because no one seems to be available at the places I usually shop now.


----------



## Acreo Aeneas

Anyone know where online I can buy a NZXT Sentry Mix? I've looked at NewEgg and Amazon and they both list the Mix as "Out of Stock" or "Discontinued". Has it been discontinued? All I'm seeing is the Mesh which has no LEDs (real bummer as I wanted the LEDs).

Otherwise, I was going to see about re-using my old Zalman MFC-1 Black controller (all black, brushed aluminum panel). But it doesn't seem to look as nice from what I can imagine.


----------



## Shadow120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acreo Aeneas*
> 
> Anyone know where online I can buy a NZXT Sentry Mix? I've looked at NewEgg and Amazon and they both list the Mix as "Out of Stock" or "Discontinued". Has it been discontinued? All I'm seeing is the Mesh which has no LEDs (real bummer as I wanted the LEDs).
> Otherwise, I was going to see about re-using my old Zalman MFC-1 Black controller (all black, brushed aluminum panel). But it doesn't seem to look as nice from what I can imagine.


Is these are you looking for?
http://www.xoxide.com/nzxt-sentrymix-fancontroller.html
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=33051


----------



## Shadow120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Of course you're in! Welcome!!
> WOW, nice milky setup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the questions:
> 
> What reservoir is that?
> How many radiators and brand/type?
> What fan is that in the back?
> Just gimme all the specs! Wait, that wasn't a question..Could you be so kind to gimme all the specs?


Thanks mate.
It's EK-BAY SPIN Reservoir - Acetal - Ver.2 that will give you some waterfalls effect. 



I got 2 radiators, 1 Swiftech "eXtreme Performance" Dual 120mm Radiator at the top and 1 Swiftech "eXtreme Performance" Single 120mm Radiator at the bottom.
Just check here the back fan you will like it.


----------



## Shadow120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Yes.. Welcome to the Best Trooper Club in the World.. Very Nice Build.*


Thank you SIR!


----------



## cougarslayer

Could be the mobo. Could loosen all the mounting screws and readjust. When I switched my last mobo I couldn't even plug in my monitors. I had to readjust and it's still out more than yours. I had no issues with my old mobo it fit perfectly in the same case. I don't think you have anything to worry about mine is fine...


----------



## cougarslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> other opinions ?


sorry pic didn't come in from phone


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> I cannot think of a better way to celebrate our 200th Page than to dedicate Page 200 to this Little boy right here. Warfare's Son,
> 
> R.I.P SRT II A.K.A. "Little Warfare" 11/30/2008 - 8/26/2011
> He Died of Cancer (neuroblastoma)
> _Neuroblastoma is a rare disease in which a solid tumor (a lump or mass caused by uncontrolled or abnormal cell growth)
> is formed by special nerve cells called neuroblasts. Normally, these immature cells grow and mature into functioning nerve cells.
> But in neuroblastoma, they become cancer cells instead._


It's been a year.
A salute to my fallen little trooper.
As you were.


----------



## Acreo Aeneas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow120*
> 
> Is these are you looking for?
> http://www.xoxide.com/nzxt-sentrymix-fancontroller.html
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=33051


Yes, that is the one!







Ouch...$34.95 + s/h. Hmm, will see if I can find it for cheaper. If not, I might just eat the extra cost and get it.


----------



## oerfydkn09

sample mods of hdd cage



my wire management


----------



## Equine

That's terribly sexy. Are those custom cables? I want them.


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> It's been a year.
> A salute to my fallen little trooper.
> As you were.


wow its gone by fast in memory of the little guy










the storm fortress mod

now in memory of this little guy











Originally Posted by unimatrixzero

R.I.P SRT II A.K.A. "Little Warfare" 11/30/2008 - 8/26/2011
He Died of Cancer (neuroblastoma)
Neuroblastoma is a rare disease in which a solid tumor (a lump or mass caused by uncontrolled or abnormal cell growth)
is formed by special nerve cells called neuroblasts. Normally, these immature cells grow and mature into functioning nerve cells.
But in neuroblastoma, they become cancer cells instead.

and also "Boomsticks" Mother who was also sadly taken by Cancer !!

i am hoping this will be o.k to do if not please just p.m me i have sent p.m's to ask if it will be alright

my Farther is an on going sufferer of leukemia and i am raising money for the founation at



http://uk.virginmoneygiving.com/fundraiser-web/fundraiser/showFundraiserProfilePage.action?userUrl=skitzab1pcmods


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> I cannot think of a better way to celebrate our 200th Page than to dedicate Page 200 to this Little boy right here. Warfare's Son,
> 
> R.I.P SRT II A.K.A. "Little Warfare" 11/30/2008 - 8/26/2011
> He Died of Cancer (neuroblastoma)
> _Neuroblastoma is a rare disease in which a solid tumor (a lump or mass caused by uncontrolled or abnormal cell growth)
> is formed by special nerve cells called neuroblasts. Normally, these immature cells grow and mature into functioning nerve cells.
> But in neuroblastoma, they become cancer cells instead._


May the light from this little man, 'Warfare's son'; A.K.A: 'Little Warfare' shine on all of us to remind us how special our lives our.







I have no word's Warfare except 'CMSTC' will not let him be forgotten. He has a special place in this club & this will never change.... In remembrance of 'Little Warfare'... My G-D keep him safe!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> wow its gone by fast in memory of the little guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the storm fortress mod
> now in memory of this little guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by unimatrixzero
> R.I.P SRT II A.K.A. "Little Warfare" 11/30/2008 - 8/26/2011
> He Died of Cancer (neuroblastoma)
> Neuroblastoma is a rare disease in which a solid tumor (a lump or mass caused by uncontrolled or abnormal cell growth)
> is formed by special nerve cells called neuroblasts. Normally, these immature cells grow and mature into functioning nerve cells.
> But in neuroblastoma, they become cancer cells instead.
> and also "Boomsticks" Mother who was also sadly taken by Cancer !!
> i am hoping this will be o.k to do if not please just p.m me i have sent p.m's to ask if it will be alright
> my Farther is an on going sufferer of leukemia and i am raising money for the founation at
> 
> http://uk.virginmoneygiving.com/fundraiser-web/fundraiser/showFundraiserProfilePage.action?userUrl=skitzab1pcmods


G-D has blessed us with young men like yourself. 'Skitzab 1'... I just wanted to personally say, Thank You... Lead the way Sir!!!!


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> wow its gone by fast in memory of the little guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the storm fortress mod
> now in memory of this little guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by unimatrixzero
> R.I.P SRT II A.K.A. "Little Warfare" 11/30/2008 - 8/26/2011
> He Died of Cancer (neuroblastoma)
> Neuroblastoma is a rare disease in which a solid tumor (a lump or mass caused by uncontrolled or abnormal cell growth)
> is formed by special nerve cells called neuroblasts. Normally, these immature cells grow and mature into functioning nerve cells.
> But in neuroblastoma, they become cancer cells instead.
> and also "Boomsticks" Mother who was also sadly taken by Cancer !!
> i am hoping this will be o.k to do if not please just p.m me i have sent p.m's to ask if it will be alright
> my Farther is an on going sufferer of leukemia and i am raising money for the founation at
> 
> http://uk.virginmoneygiving.com/fundraiser-web/fundraiser/showFundraiserProfilePage.action?userUrl=skitzab1pcmods


Dedicate this build to those fallen. To those who touched our lives in a significant way. Their memory will live on through us. 'CMSTC'



I also donated to the fundraiser.


----------



## Methy44

Hello everyone

I would post this excellent subject because I will wish to go water cooling and I hesitate on the size of the radiators that I can integrate dabs the tower (I will wish to initially cool the processor, and then the video card GTX 670)

I have a motherboard EX58-UD3R and on the top of the map there is a radiator. I'm afraid that it bothers me if I take a radiator 240 * 60mm fans.
What do you think? I'm heading to a 30mm on top and 60 on bottom?

If I put a heater 240 * 60 down with fans in push / pull could I still use the second disk cage?

Thank you for your answers

Sorry for my English.


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> May the light from this little man, 'Warfare's son'; A.K.A: 'Little Warfare' shine on all of us to remind us how special our lives our.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no word's Warfare except 'CMSTC' will not let him be forgotten. He has a special place in this club & this will never change.... In remembrance of 'Little Warfare'... My G-D keep him safe!!!
> G-D has blessed us with young men like yourself. 'Skitzab 1'... I just wanted to personally say, Thank You... Lead the way Sir!!!!












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> Dedicate this build to those fallen. To those who touched our lives in a significant way. Their memory will live on through us. 'CMSTC'
> 
> Dedicate this build to those fallen. To those who touched our lives in a significant way. Their memory will live on through us. 'CMSTC'
> 
> I also donated to the fundraiser.










will also do







it was good to come in and find this had a ruff day this has cheered me up thanks guys and god bless









and thanks for donating warfare :0 every little bit helps !


----------



## CheWyn

I have a project to mod a logo CM storm.Somebody who have a vector or corel of logo CM storm pls send me.Or give me a download link.Thx


----------



## sgtgates

Hey guys and gals...

ALL THESE LINKS GO TO MY ALBUM PAGE SO YOU CAN SCROLL THROUGH THEM AFTER YOU CLICK ONE LINK...I JUST PUT THEM ALL UP JUST CAUSE!

Was goofing around with my trooper today while I was putting off my Calculus readings and found a simple option for those of us with out reservoirs or controllers in our third from top bay... All i did was swap the 120mm's in the front out with 140mm fans. Here is the half way through mounting picture....

Fan vs 120mm Top


http://imgur.com/a


Fan vs 120mm Bottom


http://imgur.com/a


Bay covers still fit no issues


http://imgur.com/a


All you have to do is apply the same double sided tape you use on the use for window mods or some other kind of adhesive or zip ties to attach the 140mm fans in the corners. They fit perfect on the hdd cage with the bottom even sliding into the notches!! Only factor of fitment is the top 140mm fan will over hang up into the 3rd bay drive like half an inch. But you could even mod the fan frame or something easily! Though it was a cool idea for people with nothing in their bays expect a CD/ROM and one fan controller or something. I'm sure someone has done it but hell I was like this works with out any modding! LOL. I will be putting 2 140mm sharks up front in the future to match my top exhaust set up. Fell free to check the rest of my rig pictures on my imgur account. Hope everyone has a good labor day weekend this week.

--EDIT--

So after the post i figured WTH I'm switching the 140mm sharks from the top to the front...120mm's are not on top exhaust until i get 2 more 140mm's. Here are the pictures of finished product...

AGAIN...ALL THESE LINKS GO TO MY ALBUM PAGE SO YOU CAN SCROLL THROUGH THEM AFTER YOU CLICK ONE LINK...I JUST PUT THEM ALL UP JUST CAUSE!

Double Sided Tape..So Easy...


http://imgur.com/a


Both 140mm's in, fit perfect minus the 3rd bay overhang


http://imgur.com/a




http://imgur.com/a


3rd from top drive bay over hang


http://imgur.com/a


All Finished!!


http://imgur.com/a


Cheers


----------



## Equine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CheWyn*
> 
> I have a project to mod a logo CM storm.Somebody who have a vector or corel of logo CM storm pls send me.Or give me a download link.Thx


Here is a .pdf of the logo, and some text. You need illustrator to open it. im not sure if DRAW will.
https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=e2a41a04b4e7de84&id=E2A41A04B4E7DE84%21334&sc=documents

ps. Illustrator is better than Coreldraw


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oerfydkn09*
> 
> sample mods of hdd cage
> 
> 
> my wire management


Really nice work.. Wire management has come a really long way since I started modding.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> I cannot think of a better way to celebrate our 200th Page than to dedicate Page 200 to this Little boy right here. Warfare's Son,
> 
> R.I.P SRT II A.K.A. "Little Warfare" 11/30/2008 - 8/26/2011
> He Died of Cancer (neuroblastoma)
> _Neuroblastoma is a rare disease in which a solid tumor (a lump or mass caused by uncontrolled or abnormal cell growth)
> is formed by special nerve cells called neuroblasts. Normally, these immature cells grow and mature into functioning nerve cells.
> But in neuroblastoma, they become cancer cells instead._
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a year.
> A salute to my fallen little trooper.
> As you were.
Click to expand...

THE CMSTC OFFICALLY SALUTES YOU LITTLE WARFARE


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Steven Shaffer of "Friendly Solutions Computing" Submitted this picture on the Inter Nets about Wire Management..

Its a Haf X but the insides are very similar to the Trooper.. Great Ideas here for eleminating clutter.*


----------



## Equine

It may sound kinda stupid, but what are the red and silver connectors towards the front of the case?


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> *Look make and assessment of the Damage. Disassemble the front end and seperate the parts, Pluging them in one at the time, to see what is trash and what stays..*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> *I would not worry too much.. That PSU has a very quick trigger finger when it comes to shorts.. it will quickly turn itself off in case of a hint of a short and will not work again until the short is taken out of the circuit. Let us know what the results are Trooper... Sorry for the hard time..*


Yeah, unless you are an idiot like me lol.... that "holds" the power button down to see if it starts lol.... that was enough to burn one of the etches on my fan controller. It is repairable though.







The Koolance all in one unit is ok... i went ahead and took it apart any way. It will be a controller/resivoir only now, I'm putting the pump outside of the unit with my other pmp-400.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *
> I recommend only Rheobus type fan controllers. They are built to exceed industry standards.. Just look and see for yourself.*
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1022547/width/350/height/700[/IMG]
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811995075


My FC5 controller is the shiznit







. Probably my favorite controller ever.... and its build quality is top notch.

So this incident made me angry enough to buy the parts for my other rig lol. I'm moving the ST1500W PSU and two gtx 480's over to my x58 build (making it TriSLI) now because I have a PCP&C Silent 1200W PSU and a EVGA GTX 670 FTW 4Gb on the way


----------



## kpforce1

Just a tease of what I should have in my grubby lil hands this week.... *evil laugh* muahahahahahahah....


http://www.evga.com/PRODUCTS/enlarge.asp?PN=04G-P4-3673-KR&I=3


----------



## Neo_182

Heres some shots of my workbench. My XSPC stuff has come in today.

Awaiting motherboard and several other components next monday.

http://tinyurl.com/8rr2m8r

(Please do not add me if i do not know you , thanks.)


----------



## Ampha

Question:
Has anyone mounted 4x fans to the H100 and installed it on the top of the Storm Trooper without having to do any mods to the case ?
Is there any advantage of having 4x fans for the H100 instead of 2 ?


----------



## KorporalKoolAid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ampha*
> 
> Question:
> Has anyone mounted 4x fans to the H100 and installed it on the top of the Storm Trooper without having to do any mods to the case ?
> Is there any advantage of having 4x fans for the H100 instead of 2 ?


Push-Pull on an H100 in the roof of this thing is near impossible without mods....


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ampha*
> 
> Question:
> Has anyone mounted 4x fans to the H100 and installed it on the top of the Storm Trooper without having to do any mods to the case ?
> Are there any advantage of having 4x fans for the H-100 instead of 2 ?




Yes I do have Pushers and Pullers on the Ferrari Build.

There is an advantage that you don't have to run the fans as hard or fast. The extra puller makes up for speed in heat dissipation so you can run your fans slower and get the same work as if you had two running at Medium.

KorporalKoolAid is right about the Modding.. I did mod the back handle support that is 4 mm. not wide enough. You can drill out the rivets that hold it and then mount your 120 slim fan and then re drill new holes and then re Rivet the the base.. it takes an hour worth of work and best to do if you have no build in the box. Also do the mod before you mount the Radiator for safety against pucturing the aluminum fins of the Radiator like I almost did..

Another thing you can concider is using a 100 mm. Fan under the Brace. That will work too.. and you wont have to mod the base but you will have to drill new 100 mm fan holes.. This is the Easiest way to get the push pull.. I begged Cooler master to change that design flaw but I don't get no Respect.. No respect at all..


----------



## Acreo Aeneas

So I ended up getting the Elegant Anodized Aluminum Covered Case Feet (Shiny Silver) from Performance PCs linked to back on page 225. Also got 2 x BitFenix Pro LED fans (120 mm), 2 x BitFenix Spectre All Black fan (120 mm), 1 x Corsair SP120 High Performance fan (120 mm), and the NZXT Sentry Mix. Just waiting for the case and then I'll finally have her completed, pictures taken, and posted so I can join the club.

Hopefully the spaghetti wiring job in the back isn't as messy this time around with the added fan controller.

Gosh this rig is going to be awesome.


----------



## SLK

When I switched to this case from a Corsair Carbide 500R my temps literally dropped 10c across the board. That thing was a hot box and I didn't even realize it.


----------



## Neo_182

Watercooling parts are in...However Daz mistakenly sent me an AMD block...So it looks like i have to RMA.
Not a big deal because i am missing a few components before i can assemble the whole rig.
Hope everyone has a nice long weekend! I'm off to the downtown area for some customer check ups!









PS: Check out how sweet those BP fittings and Darkside cables look!







_- Sent from my HP Touchpad with CM9_


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_182*
> 
> Watercooling parts are in...However Daz mistakenly sent me an AMD block...So it looks like i have to RMA.
> Not a big deal because i am missing a few components before i can assemble the whole rig.
> Hope everyone has a nice long weekend! I'm off to the downtown area for some customer check ups!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Check out how sweet those BP fittings and Darkside cables look!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _- Sent from my HP Touchpad with CM9_[/
> 
> 
> quote]
> 
> Man, i love the white bitspower fittings


----------



## nezff




----------



## Orgios

Im thinking of buying the Stryker white but I have a couple of questions I hope you can help with...

Dont know if this has been adressed already but I'll go ahead and ask anyway.... Can you have both 2*120 side fan and 2*120 front fans at the same time?

q.2 I have the H80 how should I setup the airflow? Rear intake (all intake?) and the top fan only exhaust?


----------



## PSBJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orgios*
> 
> Im thinking of buying the Stryker white but I have a couple of questions I hope you can help with...
> Dont know if this has been adressed already but I'll go ahead and ask anyway.... Can you have both 2*120 side fan and 2*120 front fans at the same time?
> q.2 I have the H80 how should I setup the airflow? Rear intake (all intake?) and the top fan only exhaust?


There are only two fans that flow through the hard drive cages. You can rotate the cages so it's front-to-back instead of side-to-side airflow. I think that you're thinking it comes with two fans on the side and two in the front, which is wrong. Hope that clears it up.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orgios*
> 
> Im thinking of buying the Stryker white but I have a couple of questions I hope you can help with...
> 
> Dont know if this has been adressed already but I'll go ahead and ask anyway.... Can you have both 2*120 side fan and 2*120 front fans at the same time?
> 
> q.2 I have the H80 how should I setup the airflow? Rear intake (all intake?) and the top fan only exhaust?




You will have to custom wire the two fans for every one and use only Cooler Master R4s on the side.. The low wattage fans.. But I think you could get away with boosting power off each fan circuit to pick up the two sides an still have them on the Controller..



Or you can Get a Nice Fan Controller and put as many fans as you want in the box..



The H 80 fits nicely on the top back.. Have it sucking air from the top and blow it out with that 140 Fan on the back.

Have a Great build.. Welcome to the Club...

UZ...


----------



## Orgios

Thank you for your replies!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PSBJ*
> 
> There are only two fans that flow through the hard drive cages. You can rotate the cages so it's front-to-back instead of side-to-side airflow. I think that you're thinking it comes with two fans on the side and two in the front, which is wrong. Hope that clears it up.


I meant can I have 4 there? instead of 2? if I move the two in front will I be able to install 2 on the side as well

The H 80 fits nicely on the top back.. Have it sucking air from the top and blow it out with that 140 Fan on the back

You mean remove the 200mm top fan and install the h80 there?


----------



## GerardFreeman

Look how clean that looks!  I want mine like that too


----------



## Killbuzzjrad

Has anyone tried to put a Alphacool 360 Monsta vertically in the front of the case? If so, can you post some picks on how you mounted it? I ordered one the other day and I have a pretty good idea as to how to mount it but it would be good to see someone else's to compare designs.


----------



## Morph3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remorseless*
> 
> you should be fine there is a huge space


Can someone please measure this clearance since I'm about to order CM ST and I want to be 100% positive I'm going to be able to install CM Eisberg 240 rad + fans (45 + 25mm)
thx


----------



## Guerrilladawg

I got the CM Storm Trooper for a few days now. I've got some questions for you people regarding noise:

-The rear fan. Anyone else get this "buzzing" sound near the I/O panel? When I place my ear next to the panel, you can hear it very well. When I stop the fan, the noise is gone. At first I thought it was the I/O panel vibrating, but that wouldn't explain why it stops when I stop the fan.

-HDD fans: I swear the lowest fan of the two makes noise that the other one doesn't make. It's not a buzz like the rear fan, don't even know how to call the sound. I would think it's normal, but the upper one doesn't make it.

Anyone got similar experiences? Should I replace these two fans or are those noises considered normal? Don't even know if the HDD fans are required, it's my first case with them.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guerrilladawg*
> 
> I got the CM Storm Trooper for a few days now. I've got some questions for you people regarding noise:
> 
> -The rear fan. Anyone else get this "buzzing" sound near the I/O panel? When I place my ear next to the panel, you can hear it very well. When I stop the fan, the noise is gone. At first I thought it was the I/O panel vibrating, but that wouldn't explain why it stops when I stop the fan.
> 
> -HDD fans: I swear the lowest fan of the two makes noise that the other one doesn't make. It's not a buzz like the rear fan, don't even know how to call the sound. I would think it's normal, but the upper one doesn't make it.
> 
> Anyone got similar experiences? Should I replace these two fans or are those noises considered normal? Don't even know if the HDD fans are required, it's my first case with them.


Normally this is not an issue with Cooler Master Fans. They are made very well and meet or excede standards or quiet operation..BUT

Yes.. I have had this problem with fans in esome builds I have done in the past. Its usually easy to repair.

If a fan is not properly mounted any one of them will make noise.. The Secret is to make sure each screw is tightened equally with the same pressure or the fan will warp and cause it to make noise.

Also.. Any small wires close to the fan could have the same effect..

IF this does not fix the problems the easiest fix would be to replace the fans with ones from the cooler master website.

or get you a Set of these fans.. The Lian Li fans are quiet and extremely Bright.


----------



## Killbuzzjrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killbuzzjrad*
> 
> Has anyone tried to put a Alphacool 360 Monsta vertically in the front of the case? If so, can you post some picks on how you mounted it? I ordered one the other day and I have a pretty good idea as to how to mount it but it would be good to see someone else's to compare designs.


Just so everyone knows what I am referring to....

I'm going to put this....



Here










Also, has anyone ever noticed that there are 6 fan headers with the Trooper?


----------



## indyrocker

No I did not does that mean that I can remove those freaking annoying fan cables and 2 pin led wires that I have to figure out what the sam hill what to do with?!


----------



## Killbuzzjrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indyrocker*
> 
> No I did not does that mean that I can remove those freaking annoying fan cables and 2 pin led wires that I have to figure out what the sam hill what to do with?!


Ya, I removed mine.


----------



## indyrocker

Well then I know what I am doing next time I rewire my rig and when I do a full case mod next semester!


----------



## GoodInk

Damn it CM, why did you make this case so good, I can figure out anything to mod on it except for lights!


----------



## HighwayStar

Hey guys I just got my Storm Trooper yesterday and I love it! It's such an upgrade from the Tempest and so much easier to carry to work with me. I ordered the side window but that hasn't come yet


----------



## Iamazn

Does anyone have any cable management tips for SSDs/HDDs when the hard drive cage is rotated so that the fans intake air from the front?


----------



## Equine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iamazn*
> 
> Does anyone have any cable management tips for SSDs/HDDs when the hard drive cage is rotated so that the fans intake air from the front?


I was planning to just use a holesaw and cut routing holes into the non-visible side of the modular panels, and then buy some rubber grommets to fit the holes. Like the grommets on the back of the case.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iamazn*
> 
> Does anyone have any cable management tips for SSDs/HDDs when the hard drive cage is rotated so that the fans intake air from the front?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Equine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Iamazn*
> 
> Does anyone have any cable management tips for SSDs/HDDs when the hard drive cage is rotated so that the fans intake air from the front?
> 
> 
> 
> I was planning to just use a holesaw and cut routing holes into the non-visible side of the modular panels, and then buy some rubber grommets to fit the holes. Like the grommets on the back of the case.
Click to expand...

You can snake the cables through on the sides, then through the bottom of the cage.


----------



## nezff

quick question guys. Im almost positive that it doesnt matter but wanted to ask here anyway.

I wanted my hdd cage fans sucking air from the front of the case. I turned them around, but noticed the wires for the two led fans were not going to be positioned very well and look bad all in the same. The cage where the fans mount have specific labels which say "top", "inside" etc..

Basically I just turned the fans half a turn to get the fan wires to the opposite side and tuck out of the way. I was basically wondering if it matters that the fans are not situated straight up and down?

Also, why does the rear 140mm fan have a two pin to male/female molex. None of the other fans have this. I took it off and connected it to the fan wire coming from the front panel.

Here are some pics:


----------



## allstar21369

Does anyone know if there is anyway to have the front audio ports (Audio In and Out) work with a sound card (ASUS XONAR DG 5.1)?

I would love to be able to plug in my headphones/mic to the front of this case and have it redirect from the sound coming out of my ASUS card.


----------



## icecpu

I just put them together and waiting for single sleeve cables from Moddiy .
Why is the bottom fan sometime drop in speed once in a while, I could see the fan slow down just for a split second then spin up again, and the bottom fan I could see it's speed is slower than the top fan.
and sometime I could hear a vibrating noise if I put my ear close enough to the top panel fan. How to fix these anyone ?
It's a decent case , only a few problem I mention above.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> Hey guys I just got my Storm Trooper yesterday and I love it! It's such an upgrade from the Tempest and so much easier to carry to work with me. I ordered the side window but that hasn't come yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome! Carry it to work? pff.. mmm..I like the keyboard!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> quick question guys. Im almost positive that it doesnt matter but wanted to ask here anyway.
> I wanted my hdd cage fans sucking air from the front of the case. I turned them around, but noticed the wires for the two led fans were not going to be positioned very well and look bad all in the same. The cage where the fans mount have specific labels which say "top", "inside" etc..
> Basically I just turned the fans half a turn to get the fan wires to the opposite side and tuck out of the way. I was basically wondering if it matters that the fans are not situated straight up and down?
> Also, why does the rear 140mm fan have a two pin to male/female molex. None of the other fans have this. I took it off and connected it to the fan wire coming from the front panel.
> Here are some pics:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


Turning fans doesn't matter at all. As long as it still provides enough airflow. As for the rear fan connector..what kind of molex? (btw, Molex is the manufacturer)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allstar21369*
> 
> Does anyone know if there is anyway to have the front audio ports (Audio In and Out) work with a sound card (ASUS XONAR DG 5.1)?
> I would love to be able to plug in my headphones/mic to the front of this case and have it redirect from the sound coming out of my ASUS card.


On my [sold] Asus Xonar DX2 I could plug both mic & front headphone connectors in. Those connectors were on top of the audio card.


----------



## Killbuzzjrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allstar21369*
> 
> Does anyone know if there is anyway to have the front audio ports (Audio In and Out) work with a sound card (ASUS XONAR DG 5.1)?
> I would love to be able to plug in my headphones/mic to the front of this case and have it redirect from the sound coming out of my ASUS card.


I believe your card has a audio header towards the back that says "Front Panel".


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Turning fans doesn't matter at all. As long as it still provides enough airflow. As for the rear fan connector..what kind of molex? (btw, Molex is the manufacturer)
> .


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*


aha. Whenever I see a fan that only has a 4-pin (flat) molex I wonder why they even still make them. I don't see the use for that..


----------



## nezff

lol. that was attached to the rear fan. I just took it off.

by the way, here is my case to join


----------



## haritos14

New location without cutting the H80 only with a double-sided tape.


----------



## nezff

forgive me, but where are you dvd,cd, bluray drives?


----------



## nezff

I was wondering if anyone had built or found a cover for the psu wires?

similar to the haf x


----------



## haritos14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> forgive me, but where are you dvd,cd, bluray drives?


I does not interest dvd, has to the films in hard disk


----------



## haritos14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had built or found a cover for the psu wires?
> similar to the haf x


these it is other dressed with carbon:
http://www.cmstore.eu/cases/haf/haf-x/haf-x-psu-cover/


----------



## javaneze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haritos14*
> 
> New location without cutting the H80 only with a double-sided tape.


Nice build, love the "hidden" h80.
What did you use to make that psu cover? Looks awesome btw.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Damn it CM, why did you make this case so good, I can figure out anything to mod on it except for lights!


*I know.. I went through two mods on it before I found what I wanted.. Same thought though.. its like it comes Pre Modded.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> Hey guys I just got my Storm Trooper yesterday and I love it! It's such an upgrade from the Tempest and so much easier to carry to work with me. I ordered the side window but that hasn't come yet


*Welcom Aboard Trooper.. You are a Member Now.. You are lucky you can find a window panel to buy.. They are RARE.*


----------



## Guerrilladawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icecpu*
> 
> I just put them together and waiting for single sleeve cables from Moddiy .
> Why is the bottom fan sometime drop in speed once in a while, I could see the fan slow down just for a split second then spin up again, and the bottom fan I could see it's speed is slower than the top fan.
> and sometime I could hear a vibrating noise if I put my ear close enough to the top panel fan. How to fix these anyone ?
> It's a decent case , only a few problem I mention above.


I have similar problems. The vibrating noise, do you hear it at the rear fan/ I/O panel? Also, i have to really place my ear at a certain location on top/rear to hear it.

Also, you mentioned the hdd fans. Place your ear next to the lowest one. Can you hear a noise the top one doesn't make? You also said the speed was slower than the top fan. I think I have the same thing. When I sit in front of my monitor, I can hear a fan slow down..

Great case though, but these things drive me insane


----------



## icecpu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guerrilladawg*
> 
> I have similar problems. The vibrating noise, do you hear it at the rear fan/ I/O panel? Also, i have to really place my ear at a certain location on top/rear to hear it.
> Also, you mentioned the hdd fans. Place your ear next to the lowest one. Can you hear a noise the top one doesn't make? You also said the speed was slower than the top fan. I think I have the same thing. When I sit in front of my monitor, I can hear a fan slow down..
> Great case though, but these things drive me insane


My vibrating noise is on the top panel, specific the carrying handle, if I push down or pull the carrying handle up the noise go away.
The HDD fan make no noise at all, beside bottom fan just slow down for a split second once in every around 5 minutes.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Aw dammit! Michael Clarke Duncan just died!









R.I.P

Oh, and that PSU cover is sweet!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guerrilladawg*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *icecpu*
> 
> I just put them together and waiting for single sleeve cables from Moddiy .
> Why is the bottom fan sometime drop in speed once in a while, I could see the fan slow down just for a split second then spin up again, and the bottom fan I could see it's speed is slower than the top fan.
> and sometime I could hear a vibrating noise if I put my ear close enough to the top panel fan. How to fix these anyone ?
> It's a decent case , only a few problem I mention above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have similar problems. The vibrating noise, do you hear it at the rear fan/ I/O panel? Also, i have to really place my ear at a certain location on top/rear to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, you mentioned the hdd fans. Place your ear next to the lowest one. Can you hear a noise the top one doesn't make? You also said the speed was slower than the top fan. I think I have the same thing. When I sit in front of my monitor, I can hear a fan slow down..
> 
> Great case though, but these things drive me insane
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icecpu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Guerrilladawg*
> 
> I have similar problems. The vibrating noise, do you hear it at the rear fan/ I/O panel? Also, i have to really place my ear at a certain location on top/rear to hear it.
> Also, you mentioned the hdd fans. Place your ear next to the lowest one. Can you hear a noise the top one doesn't make? You also said the speed was slower than the top fan. I think I have the same thing. When I sit in front of my monitor, I can hear a fan slow down..
> Great case though, but these things drive me insane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My vibrating noise is on the top panel, specific the carrying handle, if I push down or pull the carrying handle up the noise go away.
> The HDD fan make no noise at all, beside bottom fan just slow down for a split second once in every around 5 minutes.
Click to expand...

Try pulling the fan filter out too see if the vibration goes away.

For the front fan, have you checked to make sure that fan wires are connected good, even at the fan controller? You might want to try a different header on the controller. You can see if it is the fan or the controller that is the problem if you swap the fan headers. If the same fan slows then you have a bad fan, if the same header slow a different fan then something is wrong with the controller.


----------



## icecpu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Try pulling the fan filter out too see if the vibration goes away.
> For the front fan, have you checked to make sure that fan wires are connected good, even at the fan controller? You might want to try a different header on the controller. You can see if it is the fan or the controller that is the problem if you swap the fan headers. If the same fan slows then you have a bad fan, if the same header slow a different fan then something is wrong with the controller.


I did try pull out the top filter, sometime the noise go away, sometime the noise stay still. But again vibration noise is only sometime, not always there.
For the HDD fan, I swap the header, the bottom fan still always slower than the top fan. So can I request CM to send another different fan ??


----------



## Twisted Mind

Hey guys, i really need help. Does anyone knows what is the name of the smd ic with the 14 pins? I would like to try to change that one before buying the whole panel for 20 euros.


----------



## Orgios

Since I haven't decided yet between the Cosmos 2 and the Stryker , I would love your help









What is the difference in temps and noise between the two????

Everything else I have already taken into account but I can't seem to find reviews which compare the two in these aspects...


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orgios*
> 
> Since I haven't decided yet between the Cosmos 2 and the Stryker , I would love your help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the difference in temps and noise between the two????
> 
> Everything else I have already taken into account but I can't seem to find reviews which compare the two in these aspects...


One big difference? The price







Cosmos is nice, but I think it's overkill.IMHO.

If you have a Fry's or Microcenter (or whatever your local outlet is) go there and check them out 'in person'. That's how I decided on my Scout.


----------



## Orgios

where I am from it is order only unfortunately.... I know the price of the cosmos is high but if noise and temp wise it is worth it then I wouldn't mind paying the difference....


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orgios*
> 
> where I am from it is order only unfortunately.... I know the price of the cosmos is high but if noise and temp wise it is worth it then I wouldn't mind paying the difference....


The Trooper/Stryker is very quiet and cools great. Keep in mind that this case isn't small and the Cosmos II makes this thing look small. I've seen both cases and I like the looks of the Cosmos II better, but I think it is way over priced. If money isn't a factor then go with what everyone you like more. I can't really say how quiet the Cosmos II is as it was a display model.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twisted Mind*
> 
> Hey guys, i really need help. Does anyone knows what is the name of the smd ic with the 14 pins? I would like to try to change that one before buying the whole panel for 20 euros.


For the fan controller? Are you having problems?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> The Trooper/Stryker is very quiet and cools great. Keep in mind that this case isn't small and the Cosmos II makes this thing look small. I've seen both cases and I like the looks of the Cosmos II better, but I think it is way over priced. If money isn't a factor then go with what everyone you like more. I can't really say how quiet the Cosmos II is as it was a display model.


Very True! When I was looking for a different case, both the Cosmos II and the Corsair 800D were on my list but both prices were too damn high for what you get. And then the Trooper came out!


----------



## Orgios

thank you for your info... it all comes down to temps / noise / money since I like both cases (both designs rock but cosmos +1)

Money wise - Stryker by far
Design wise - Cosmos not by that far but still
Temps- I am guessing cosmos but if the difference is around 2-3 C than Stryker it is!!
Noise- I am guessing cosmos but if the difference is around 2-3 db than Stryker it is!!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orgios*
> 
> thank you for your info... it all comes down to temps / noise / money since I like both cases (both designs rock but cosmos +1)
> 
> Money wise - Stryker by far
> Design wise - Cosmos not by that far but still
> Temps- I am guessing cosmos but if the difference is around 2-3 C than Stryker it is!!
> Noise- I am guessing cosmos but if the difference is around 2-3 db than Stryker it is!!


I believe both cases use the same fans. I'm not 100% sure if these are the same as the OEM fans.

200mm LED fan's with LED On/Off connector
Specially made for Cosmos II and Trooper Fan controller
http://www.cmstore-usa.com/200mm-led-fan-on-off-for-cosmos-ii-trooper/

120mm LED fan's with LED On/Off connector
Specially made for Cosmos II and Trooper Fan controller
http://www.cmstore-usa.com/120mm-led-fan-on-off-for-cosmos-ii-trooper/


----------



## Neo_182

Another unexpected surprise with my Stryker build.
I received the replacement block from Dazmode today. It seems BP let this custom block slip out of their hands and into mine...



*Facepalm*
Since i'm on a tight schedule and due to go into the hospital in a week i will have to stick with this block.
Apart from a few minor scratches and the wording the block seemsto be in good condition.


I am anxious to see this build completed. Missing CPU and GPU.

CPU is set to be 3570k

And i am still debating on GPU.

I'd like to go Nvidia however two 7770s in crossfire are quite appealing. We'll see!


----------



## GoodInk

I like it, what block were you wanting?


----------



## Neo_182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I like it, what block were you wanting?


This was the initial block i wanted.
Daz made a mistake and sent me an AMD block.
This was the block i purchased and wanted. However when i openned it a few scuffs were easily seen.
Needless to say when you start forking out huge amounts of cash into watercooling you expect them to be in flawless condition.

Suffice to say i will keep the block and contact BP to inquire how the heck this got out.
Daz 1155 block stock were running ultra low this being one of the last in black (icy/transparent)

I would've otherwise had to go with another Swifty Apogee HD in white and that color scheme would've clashed with the BP white fittings.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icecpu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Try pulling the fan filter out too see if the vibration goes away.
> For the front fan, have you checked to make sure that fan wires are connected good, even at the fan controller? You might want to try a different header on the controller. You can see if it is the fan or the controller that is the problem if you swap the fan headers. If the same fan slows then you have a bad fan, if the same header slow a different fan then something is wrong with the controller.
> 
> 
> 
> I did try pull out the top filter, sometime the noise go away, sometime the noise stay still. But again vibration noise is only sometime, not always there.
> For the HDD fan, I swap the header, the bottom fan still always slower than the top fan. So can I request CM to send another different fan ??
Click to expand...

There is a metal brace in the Hard drive bays.. it is a really thin piece of Steel ROD that is held in place by a screw at both sides .. Take that out.. That could be your noise right there.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orgios*
> 
> Since I haven't decided yet between the Cosmos 2 and the Stryker , I would love your help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the difference in temps and noise between the two????
> 
> Everything else I have already taken into account but I can't seem to find reviews which compare the two in these aspects...



By Steven Walton on December 6, 2011

Technical Results of Source

IDLE


STRESSED


----------



## rubixcube101

Can anyone help me get an idea of what would be easiest for watercooling... i havent decided on if im doing it or not but just trying to get an idea of the time/effort/cost







If anyone has a build thread on watercooled one i would love to see it









Which would be best along with having a 240 radiator at the top; having a second 240 (or different size) radiator at the front, bottom or rear (outside)?

If i was to put one at the front is it easy to mount? or does everything have to be removed and modded to fit it?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubixcube101*
> 
> Can anyone help me get an idea of what would be easiest for watercooling... i havent decided on if im doing it or not but just trying to get an idea of the time/effort/cost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has a build thread on watercooled one i would love to see it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which would be best along with having a 240 radiator at the top; having a second 240 (or different size) radiator at the front, bottom or rear (outside)?
> 
> If i was to put one at the front is it easy to mount? or does everything have to be removed and modded to fit it?


Top and bottom is the best way.... The bottow has a great place for a very fat 120 Rad..



And a 240 on the top.. Even a Fat one will fit there too.



Your last question is... I really don't know that... I have just fans in the front of mine.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubixcube101*
> 
> Can anyone help me get an idea of what would be easiest for watercooling... i havent decided on if im doing it or not but just trying to get an idea of the time/effort/cost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has a build thread on watercooled one i would love to see it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which would be best along with having a 240 radiator at the top; having a second 240 (or different size) radiator at the front, bottom or rear (outside)?
> If i was to put one at the front is it easy to mount? or does everything have to be removed and modded to fit it?


1st option has 1x slim 240 in top, 1x slim 240 in bottom, 1x slim 120 in back

2nd option has 1x fat 120 in back, 1x slim 240 in bottom


The easiest and perhaps the beautiful way would be to install the second rad inside the case in the bottom. This gives you still plenty of room for your hard drives and/or optical drives.
As for front mounting..idk but you do completely loose a lot of hard drive space.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Speaking of 'blast from the past'....

Agena (2)
Brisbane (14)
Deneb (2)
Lima (2)
Llano (11)
Manchester (3)

- More

Manila (7)
Orleans (7)
Propus (2)
Rana (2)
Regor (4)
San Diego (4)
Sargas (1)
Sparta (3)
Toledo (2)
Toliman (3)
Venice (4)
Windsor (10)
Zambezi (6)

....HOLY Guacamole! Where'd you get all those old CPUs NewEgg?!


----------



## Twisted Mind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> For the fan controller? Are you having problems?


Yup. I fried something, and i think it is the 14pin chip. The controller kinda works, but not the way it should be. I don't get any voltage on fan connectors no metter what i press and light connectors usually have 12V, but not always and it has nothing to do with my commands.
I have testet all the capacitors and they are fine. Nothing looks burned so the only thing left is the fragile brain of the operations. The top of the IC is blank so i can't replace it.

I have contacted local CM office and they either don't know what it is or they are not willing to tell me.
20 euros is not that much, but i don't want to pay that right now.

So i am hoping that, maybe, someone knows what it is or has the panel with the chip that is signed.


----------



## kpforce1

You can also put a thin 280 up top and a 140/240 down at the bottom.


----------



## PhantomLlama

Hey, guys! It's been a looooong time since I posted. This summer was ridiculous on many levels, which is why I wasn't around at all.

Here's an update on the ridiculousness regarding my tech... The motherboard I got to replace the fried one at the end of last school year turned out to be a real lemon. The onboard ethernet plug went out, as did one of the PCI 2.0 slots. On top of that, I thought that one of my 6950s (which I bought slightly used) had gone bad. The final straw was one of the memory slots going out.

SO! As of Monday, I am the proud new owner of an i5-3550 and Asus Z77 Sabertooth board. An added bonus- BOTH graphics cards now work beautifully (at least so it seems). Before, when I had the one plugged in, I would BSOD at Windows login. I have yet to have any unexpected shutdowns. I'm really excited to see what this new mobo and processor can do, as I have not yet looked to overclock. The BIOS is so different that it's slightly intimidating... I don't suppose you guys have any links to OCing this combo?

I will post pics of the updated build soon. I hope all is well. Call me lazy, but I really don't feel up to reading through several months of posts at this point haha

Peace!
Llama


----------



## javaneze

I haven't seen the case up close, could someone verify if a 360 rad will fit the top of the stryker with some modding?
I mean is there room for modding and fitting the rad without messing with the front panel?

thanks









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> As of Monday, I am the proud new owner of an i5-3550 and Asus Z77 Sabertooth board.
> I don't suppose you guys have any links to OCing this combo?
> Llama


Enjoy your new hardware mate!

Hate to disappoint here, the sabertooth is an excellent overclocker, but you cannot really overclock with a non -k cpu in the 1155 sandy/ivy series cpus. If you can, rma the cpu and get the 3570k. It's the only one in the ivy i5 that can be decently overclocked.


----------



## PhantomLlama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *javaneze*
> 
> I haven't seen the case up close, could someone verify if a 360 rad will fit the top of the stryker with some modding?
> I mean is there room for modding and fitting the rad without messing with the front panel?
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your new hardware mate!
> Hate to disappoint here, the sabertooth is an excellent overclocker, but you cannot really overclock with a non -k cpu in the 1155 sandy/ivy series cpus. If you can, rma the cpu and get the 3570k. It's the only one in the ivy i5 that can be decently overclocked.


Could you define "decently" OC? I can still take the core back to the TigerDirect store. I know that my old i5-750 was well overclocked to 4GHz, but I wasn't planning on going any further with this one. Meaning, if I can have it stable at 4GHz, I'm not going to complain. But, if $20 extra will give me that much of a difference that it would be noticeable in doing 3DSmax rendering and gaming, I may just go and upgrade (again).

**EDIT**
It seems that I have the turboboost upped to 4GHz without issue-granted that's only 300MHz higher. Eh....


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *javaneze*
> 
> I haven't seen the case up close, could someone verify if a 360 rad will fit the top of the stryker with some modding?
> I mean is there room for modding and fitting the rad without messing with the front panel?
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your new hardware mate!
> Hate to disappoint here, the sabertooth is an excellent overclocker, but you cannot really overclock with a non -k cpu in the 1155 sandy/ivy series cpus. If you can, rma the cpu and get the 3570k. It's the only one in the ivy i5 that can be decently overclocked.
> 
> 
> 
> Could you define "decently" OC? I can still take the core back to the TigerDirect store. I know that my old i5-750 was well overclocked to 4GHz, but I wasn't planning on going any further with this one. Meaning, if I can have it stable at 4GHz, I'm not going to complain. But, if $20 extra will give me that much of a difference that it would be noticeable in doing 3DSmax rendering and gaming, I may just go and upgrade (again).
> 
> **EDIT**
> It seems that I have the turboboost upped to 4GHz without issue-granted that's only 300MHz higher. Eh....
Click to expand...

Oh wow. TigerDirect has actual 'brick and mortar' stores? Did not know that.


----------



## indyrocker

The thing with non "K" ships from intel is that they do not have an unlocked multiplier so with the i5 3570k ship you can just up the multi and the voltage for the most part to get the max oc that your cooling will allow. The K series chips have been hitting 5ghz with good cooling for a while. So to get the most out of a Z series chipset it pays to have good cooling and a K series cpu be that the i5 or the i7 or at least thats my 2 cents on the idea.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubixcube101*
> 
> Can anyone help me get an idea of what would be easiest for watercooling... i havent decided on if im doing it or not but just trying to get an idea of the time/effort/cost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has a build thread on watercooled one i would love to see it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which would be best along with having a 240 radiator at the top; having a second 240 (or different size) radiator at the front, bottom or rear (outside)?
> 
> If i was to put one at the front is it easy to mount? or does everything have to be removed and modded to fit it?


240 30mm rad up top, and any 240 in the bottom. For a first time buyer you might want to look in to the XSPC D5 Raystorm kits.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twisted Mind*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> For the fan controller? Are you having problems?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. I fried something, and i think it is the 14pin chip. The controller kinda works, but not the way it should be. I don't get any voltage on fan connectors no metter what i press and light connectors usually have 12V, but not always and it has nothing to do with my commands.
> I have testet all the capacitors and they are fine. Nothing looks burned so the only thing left is the fragile brain of the operations. The top of the IC is blank so i can't replace it.
> 
> I have contacted local CM office and they either don't know what it is or they are not willing to tell me.
> 20 euros is not that much, but i don't want to pay that right now.
> 
> So i am hoping that, maybe, someone knows what it is or has the panel with the chip that is signed.
Click to expand...

Have you tried to RMA it? Most times here in the US they will just send you the replacement part.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *javaneze*
> 
> I haven't seen the case up close, could someone verify if a 360 rad will fit the top of the stryker with some modding?
> I mean is there room for modding and fitting the rad without messing with the front panel?
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> As of Monday, I am the proud new owner of an i5-3550 and Asus Z77 Sabertooth board.
> I don't suppose you guys have any links to OCing this combo?
> Llama
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your new hardware mate!
> 
> Hate to disappoint here, the sabertooth is an excellent overclocker, but you cannot really overclock with a non -k cpu in the 1155 sandy/ivy series cpus. If you can, rma the cpu and get the 3570k. It's the only one in the ivy i5 that can be decently overclocked.
Click to expand...

Yes a 360 can fit with modding in the top.


----------



## Twisted Mind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Have you tried to RMA it? Most times here in the US they will just send you the replacement part.


The panel has been modded. I have replaced red led with blue ones. It has nothing to do with the failure, but i doubt they will accept it. Although, it won't hurt to try.


----------



## kpforce1

Guess what the brown truck brought me the other day


----------



## rubixcube101

Thanks guys for you help, I would have about 3 blocks so im thinking 480 would be enough.... I like the idea of a slim at the top and a slim down the bottom. Looks pretty neat


----------



## kpforce1

And I'm redoing my loop... 240 rad is getting mounted vertical in the front bay area, GTX 670 ftw 4gb added (on air), crystal head vodka bottle for reservoir, acrylic shelf made.... and push fan added to the top radiator for now. More on the way as I make progress.




<a></a>


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twisted Mind*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Have you tried to RMA it? Most times here in the US they will just send you the replacement part.
> 
> 
> 
> The panel has been modded. I have replaced red led with blue ones. It has nothing to do with the failure, but i doubt they will accept it. Although, it won't hurt to try.
Click to expand...

I see, well that changes things alittle, lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> And I'm redoing my loop... 240 rad is getting mounted vertical in the front bay area, GTX 670 ftw 4gb added (on air), crystal head vodka bottle for reservoir, acrylic shelf made.... and push fan added to the top radiator for now. More on the way as I make progress.


Super cool res


----------



## javaneze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Yes a 360 can fit with modding in the top.


No doubt intended, do you just assume this by your measurements on the case or have you come across such mod?
Any links or pics?

Thank you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> Could you define "decently" OC?


You can only get a couple hundred MHz overclock with the non-k models, overclocking with only the unlocked but limited bclk.
On the K models, you can also change the multiplier of the bclk and as delicately put, _get the max oc that your cooling will allow._


----------



## nezff

h100, blow in or out?


----------



## Gelfling

I got my Stryker in the mail today. It was the final piece I was waiting on for my build. Well, turns out Coolermaster had a bad run of certain batches of paint, because I have some very noticeable differences in tones. The frame that shows inbetween the top plastic panel and the side panels is a very very drab white color. Also, the windowed side panel is the same drab color on the outside, but on the inside its the crisp alpine white thats on the top and front plastic, and rear side panel.

I'm doing an RMA with newegg, I hope I dont get a replacement with the same problems. Any of you guys with Strykers have issues like this? I noticed there is a review on newegg with the same problem as me.


----------



## PhantomLlama

That's too bad, bro







I know all too well what it's like to get a long-waited for piece of hardware just to have to return it...

Took my i5-3550 back to TigerDirect today, and at their recommendation, bought an i7-2600K, rather than the i5-3570. Apparently they had a sale on the i7 because it was the same price as the 3rd gen i5. Because I was only going off of what they said, I'm not sure if that was sound advice, so I thought I'd come to you guys. Once again, I figure if that was the wrong decision (i7-2600K over i5-3570), I can return the thing and try again. haha....


----------



## indyrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> That's too bad, bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know all too well what it's like to get a long-waited for piece of hardware just to have to return it...
> Took my i5-3550 back to TigerDirect today, and at their recommendation, bought an i7-2600K, rather than the i5-3570. Apparently they had a sale on the i7 because it was the same price as the 3rd gen i5. Because I was only going off of what they said, I'm not sure if that was sound advice, so I thought I'd come to you guys. Once again, I figure if that was the wrong decision (i7-2600K over i5-3570), I can return the thing and try again. haha....


Its defiantly not a bad cpu the trade off is that with a sandy bridge cpu you do not get pcie 3.0 however at the moment no one card is coming even close to saturating a pcie 18x or 8x slot, also you are getting with the on-board gpu the intel hd 3000 instead of 4000. However saying all of that you are getting the use of 4 physical cores with 8 logical cores for you to use while you are using applications that make use of hyper threading. however the 2600k is a great over clocker! In fact from the bench marks that I have seen of both chips the i7 pulls slightly ahead due to the increase in logical cores. http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2012/05/01/intel-core-i5-3570k-cpu-review/5


----------



## PhantomLlama

Well that's a relief! I'll probably be looking into OCing over the weekend. For now, 3.4 is more than fine







As for the integrated graphics and the PCI 3.0 trade off...I run dual 6950s. I'm more than happy with the FPS I'm getting in BF3 and it's allowing even better quality video capture.

All in all, I think I'll be holding here for quite some time. Even if I were to upgrade to the 7000 series, they would still work with sandy bridge, correct? They just won't run at full capacity?

Again, I will be posting pictures, most likely tomorrow evening. Tonight I'm going to (hopefully) do some recording for my vids.


----------



## nezff

any of you guys recommend some good led case fans for the stryker? Ive looked at bit fenix which seem to have a little more airflow than the stock fans. Im wondering also if I need a certain connection for them to be controlled by the front panel?


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> any of you guys recommend some good led case fans for the stryker? Ive looked at bit fenix which seem to have a little more airflow than the stock fans. Im wondering also if I need a certain connection for them to be controlled by the front panel?


These aren't LED but I've got my eyes on these. My case needs some bling









http://www.corsair.com/us/cpu-cooling-kits/air-series-fans.html


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *javaneze*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Yes a 360 can fit with modding in the top.
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt intended, do you just assume this by your measurements on the case or have you come across such mod?
> Any links or pics?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> Could you define "decently" OC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can only get a couple hundred MHz overclock with the non-k models, overclocking with only the unlocked but limited bclk.
> On the K models, you can also change the multiplier of the bclk and as delicately put, _get the max oc that your cooling will allow._
Click to expand...





BTW UMZ has posted a better guide on how to mod the handle so you can still use it.


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> These aren't LED but I've got my eyes on these. My case needs some bling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/us/cpu-cooling-kits/air-series-fans.html


Those are nice, but the stock fans are less noise and more air flow than the air flow quiet ones. lol


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> Those are nice, but the stock fans are less noise and more air flow than the air flow quiet ones. lol


Seriously? I was about to chunk out some pretty serious coin for at least 2 SP and 2 AF quiet versions







Anyone else have a word on these fans? Are they really noisier than the stock Coolermaster fans


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> Seriously? I was about to chunk out some pretty serious coin for at least 2 SP and 2 AF quiet versions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else have a word on these fans? Are they really noisier than the stock Coolermaster fans


Going by the af quiet version, the stock 120mm has 40cfm and roughly 18-19dbs.

On a side note, if any of you guys that changed your stor Stryker fans out, I would buy your stock ones.


----------



## indyrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> Well that's a relief! I'll probably be looking into OCing over the weekend. For now, 3.4 is more than fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the integrated graphics and the PCI 3.0 trade off...I run dual 6950s. I'm more than happy with the FPS I'm getting in BF3 and it's allowing even better quality video capture.
> All in all, I think I'll be holding here for quite some time. Even if I were to upgrade to the 7000 series, they would still work with sandy bridge, correct? They just won't run at full capacity?
> Again, I will be posting pictures, most likely tomorrow evening. Tonight I'm going to (hopefully) do some recording for my vids.


Even if you went with dual 7000 series cards I doubt you would see a hit on performance since the pcie 3.0 standard is so new while it allows twice the bandwidth of pci 2.0 if I remeber right there wasn't any real hit on running a card in 8x mode the big thing on going with pcie 3.0 is that technically you can run a pcie 3.0 video card in 4x mode however the only vendor currently allowing that is AMD with their 7000 series chips (this is why on the maximus V Formula only supports 2 way sli but can do 3 way crossfire x) 



 here is a vid from Linus tech tips on pcie 2.0 bandwidth using a 6990!


----------



## Killbuzzjrad

Oh....










Yeah!










Still got some mocking up to do on the brackets to hold this Monsta up.



















Oh....there is this little guy too.


----------



## limdesign2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killbuzzjrad*
> 
> Oh....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still got some mocking up to do on the brackets to hold this Monsta up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....there is this little guy too.


HI guys im 14 and i am building my own rig that i will upload here soon, i also have some modding done on this beast of a case you guys would love some of the ideas.

Specs So Far

Case: CM Storm Trooper ( of cause )
Mobo: Asrock Fatal1ty Z77 Professional
Corsair HX 650 PSU
Corsair Dominator GT 8 GB Ram @ 1866MHz
Kingston HyperX 3K 120GB SSD
AMD Radeon HD 6950 X-Fire ( has almost the same performance as GTX 590 Actually)
Intel Core i5 3570K @ 4.0 GHz
Thermaltake Frio CPU cooler
Red LED Lighting
1TB WD Velociraptor
LG Super Multi Blu Ray Optical Drive
WD Red 2TB Hdd

Other stuff:

SAMSUNG 27" Full HD 3D LED MONITOR S27A950
Logitech G510
Razer Mamba
Turtle Beach Z6A Headset
Razer Goliathus Mouse Pad
WD Mybook Live 2TB


----------



## Raptor1966

I wish to join the club. i have purchased my storm trooper and have done a test build from my existing case, while I wait for the parts to come for my new build


----------



## PhantomLlama

It's interesting how, regardless of what you put in this case, it still looks impressive


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killbuzzjrad*


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killbuzzjrad*
> 
> Oh....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still got some mocking up to do on the brackets to hold this Monsta up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....there is this little guy too.


Wow... That Radiator looks like a Transmission cooler from a HUM VEE... Killer.. Love the Mod so far.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Guess what the brown truck brought me the other day


OHHHH THIS IS GONNA BE GOOD !!!


----------



## SortOfGrim

I added some foam for both sound isolation and airflow direction.




Also not going to install a top fan or radiator any time soon..


edit: Next week last parts will arrive! Finally after 4 weeks of waiting..


----------



## nezff

any of you guys put your 3.5 hdd in the 5.25 bay? Im thinking of doing that so the air from the fans will have no resistance.


----------



## Gelfling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> any of you guys put your 3.5 hdd in the 5.25 bay? Im thinking of doing that so the air from the fans will have no resistance.


I'm considering this also.


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> any of you guys put your 3.5 hdd in the 5.25 bay? Im thinking of doing that so the air from the fans will have no resistance.


I was thinking about putting mine behind the motherboard tray with some velcro.


----------



## indyrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> any of you guys put your 3.5 hdd in the 5.25 bay? Im thinking of doing that so the air from the fans will have no resistance.


I am planning on doing this to make room for a 240mm rad in the front while still allowing to put another one in the bottom of the case. Because at that point at least if my spacing is correct I should be able to fit a 240mm rad, 1 hdd,a dvd-rw drive, and a single bay fan controller without resorting to any sillyness.


----------



## GoodInk

I got my new keyboard in today







This thing rocks! It's a Gigabyte Aivia Osmium with Cherry red switches. The volume and light knob are like a big mouse wheels that clicks for on/off and mute. My old G15 was having problems with the W key







About the only thing this keyboard doesn't have is a windows button disable feature, but I don't have a problem with that. If you are looking at keyboards I give this a 9 out of 10 mainly because of the price.


----------



## LeLo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I added some foam for both sound isolation and airflow direction.
> 
> 
> 
> Also not going to install a top fan or radiator any time soon..
> 
> edit: Next week last parts will arrive! Finally after 4 weeks of waiting..


Nice wheels bro!!

Where did you get them?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeLo*
> 
> Nice wheels bro!!
> Where did you get them?


Thanks! Bought them at the local hardware store.


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gelfling*
> 
> I'm considering this also.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> I was thinking about putting mine behind the motherboard tray with some velcro.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indyrocker*
> 
> I am planning on doing this to make room for a 240mm rad in the front while still allowing to put another one in the bottom of the case. Because at that point at least if my spacing is correct I should be able to fit a 240mm rad, 1 hdd,a dvd-rw drive, and a single bay fan controller without resorting to any sillyness.


did it today, quick question though. Does the hdd need more airflow than it will receive? No fan blowing on it. I didnt think it would need that much if any.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1300856/build-log-my-first-real-gaming-rig/80#post_18115081


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> did it today, quick question though. Does the hdd need more airflow than it will receive? No fan blowing on it. I didnt think it would need that much if any.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1300856/build-log-my-first-real-gaming-rig/80#post_18115081


I've run multiple hard drives without direct cooling and never had any problem. Sure they become warm but nothing too serious (30 - 40 Celsius).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*


Did you use rubber grommets or something with that hard drive?
Last week I changed an aluminum hard drive mount in my work PC because the vibrations were being transferred to the case. Simple foam did the trick.

Btw: White looks so sexy


----------



## nezff

no grommets. Might have to put some.


----------



## GoodInk

Anyone looking for some LED's, Modelers Brand is having a 10% sale this month.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModelersBrand*
> 
> Just so everyone knows, this month, September is Modeler's Brand 1st anniversary and as such, I'm featuring a 10% discount on any size order, any time thru the end of the month! If you are looking to get anything, now's a good time to stock up!


----------



## Equine

Guys, I own a CM storm trooper case, as I have for a while now. It still has no parts in it, as I will probably be getting most of them next week. But I just now realize that the rear of the side panel(the one you mount fans on) is significantly concave. This is by no means ruins the case- but it does scratch the case BAD whenever I remove or replace it. I also have to use significant pressure just to straighten out the side panel in order for it to fit back on the case. The top hole for thumbscrews on the back of the case also becomes unaligned with the panel because of this curvature. I have confirmed that it is the side panel that is bent using a level. The rest of the case seems to be in excellent condition. Is there any way that I could get a replacement for the side panel alone? And not have to return the whole case or anything like that?


----------



## nezff

if anyone has changed their fans out in the stryker and wants to get rid of the stock ones, I want em


----------



## kpforce1

Well I'm testing my new dual pump and reservoir setup tonight... unfortunately I had a catastrophic failure with the skull idea so I had to use the Res from my other project. Worked out nicely. Only thing I don't like is this Res setup aerates to much if both pumps are full blast.

The acrylic mounts I made worked beautifully though


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Well I'm testing my new dual pump and reservoir setup tonight... unfortunately I had a catastrophic failure with the skull idea so I had to use the Res from my other project. Worked out nicely. Only thing I don't like is this Res setup aerates to much if both pumps are full blast.
> 
> The acrylic mounts I made worked beautifully though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is very normal when using 2 pumps in the same loop. It just means you have way more power than what you need and are able to turn them way down an keep them very quiet, and if one fails you'll still get flow.


----------



## indyrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Equine*
> 
> Guys, I own a CM storm trooper case, as I have for a while now. It still has no parts in it, as I will probably be getting most of them next week. But I just now realize that the rear of the side panel(the one you mount fans on) is significantly concave. This is by no means ruins the case- but it does scratch the case BAD whenever I remove or replace it. I also have to use significant pressure just to straighten out the side panel in order for it to fit back on the case. The top hole for thumbscrews on the back of the case also becomes unaligned with the panel because of this curvature. I have confirmed that it is the side panel that is bent using a level. The rest of the case seems to be in excellent condition. Is there any way that I could get a replacement for the side panel alone? And not have to return the whole case or anything like that?


You can from the cm store http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cm-storm-trooper-left-side-panel-oem-package/


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> That is very normal when using 2 pumps in the same loop. It just means you have way more power than what you need and are able to turn them way down an keep them very quiet, and if one fails you'll still get flow.


I think when I put it in my loop it will not happen... the 3 additional rads and 5 (eventually 6) blocks will probably reduce the flow enough. 2 pumps just make priming and filling so much easier when at the bottom of the case...redundancy is also a big plus







. I'm digging the swiftech dual pump top too


----------



## fajin

Can I join please?


----------



## ralphyroo

Fellow Troopers!

I have been meaning to post on here for a while now, just never seem to have the time! I bought my Storm Trooper case during the new year and have been slowly getting it how I'd like it. Still a long way off and lots of work to do on the cabling but will sort out the management when all my braiding is done. Finally happy to post some pictures as my side window has turned up!








Excuse the crappy iphone pics!


----------



## Raptor1966

while i am waiting for confirmation of my membership, i would like to ask about the fans included with the trooper.

Does anyone know what make and model the fans are for the hard drive cages are,

I would like to get a 140mm for the rear fan and a 200mm for the roof both with leds and be useable with the led controller on the trooper

Thanks


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raptor1966*
> 
> while i am waiting for confirmation of my membership, i would like to ask about the fans included with the trooper.
> Does anyone know what make and model the fans are for the hard drive cages are,
> I would like to get a 140mm for the rear fan and a 200mm for the roof both with leds and be useable with the led controller on the trooper
> Thanks


I just assumed they were Coolermaster Sickleflows


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raptor1966*
> 
> while i am waiting for confirmation of my membership, i would like to ask about the fans included with the trooper.
> Does anyone know what make and model the fans are for the hard drive cages are,
> I would like to get a 140mm for the rear fan and a 200mm for the roof both with leds and be useable with the led controller on the trooper
> Thanks


try here:

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/fans/?sort=featured&page=1


----------



## xtrmslash

Can i join?


----------



## Aspec89

new to the forums and just got my storm trooper friday, slowly building my 1st pc over next few weeks and was wondering if anyone knows where to find the optional side panels, heres link, CM store is out of stock for the windowed one right now but cant even find the back panel to match it like in pictures. wanna stick to the red/black theme since i have no soldering skills to change the led colors on the top panels lights to blue or green

http://www.overclock.net/t/1271280/usa-side-panels-for-black-cm-trooper#post_17640643

http://www.overclock.net/t/1206617/ocn-cm-storm-trooper-gets-new-window-panel


----------



## Maggots

Hi, I joined this forum because there is something I wanted to ask. I want to buy storm Stryker, but I heard that white computer case will turn yellow over time. Is this applies also to the Stryker especially the top panel plastic? So how do I maintain so this case not easy to turn yellow, considering I want to use this case for a long time. Sorry for my english


----------



## HighwayStar

I got my window and put it on and immediately took it off lol. I don't really like it as much as I thought. Then again I haven't finished changing my color theme from black/blue to black/red.

Has anyone ever actually used the "Storm Guard" feature to lock in their mouse/keyboard/headsets for LANs? Ever caught someone trying to jack your gear with it? I'm just curious.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maggots*
> 
> Hi, I joined this forum because there is something I wanted to ask. I want to buy storm Stryker, but I heard that white computer case will turn yellow over time. Is this applies also to the Stryker especially the top panel plastic? So how do I maintain so this case not easy to turn yellow, considering I want to use this case for a long time. Sorry for my english


I really don't think it will happen like the old white PC's from the 80's. Plus there is no way of knowing 100% because it takes years for that to happen and the Stryker has only been out for a few months.


----------



## Maggots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I really don't think it will happen like the old white PC's from the 80's. Plus there is no way of knowing 100% because it takes years for that to happen and the Stryker has only been out for a few months.


So you're saying that stryker would not be easy to turn yellow, right? Thanks for the answer


----------



## PhantomLlama

Ugh... What a weekend... My computer kept having problems due to the graphics cards. I then realized I'm trying to run the whole system using a 700W power supply, and it was probably insufficient. So, I finally hooked up my 5.25" graphics PSU, and whaddya know- everything works fine. Even Windows Experience, which I don't put too much weight on, is maxed out now at 7.9 (was only registering as 6 before). Now if only Firefox 15 wouldn't crash every five minutes I'd be golden.

As an aside, I never thought I'd see the day when playing a game- Battlefield 3- would feel more like work than play. I'm trying desperately to get footage for the rest of my montage, and it tends to be very slow going when you know exactly what you want for footage lol... (Link to my channel is down in the signature).

I'll post pictures of the rig tomorrow. My camera is dead and I need to get some rest so I'm not falling asleep in class tomorrow. Peace y'all!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maggots*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I really don't think it will happen like the old white PC's from the 80's. Plus there is no way of knowing 100% because it takes years for that to happen and the Stryker has only been out for a few months.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying that stryker would not be easy to turn yellow, right? Thanks for the answer
Click to expand...

Correct
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> Ugh... What a weekend... My computer kept having problems due to the graphics cards. I then realized I'm trying to run the whole system using a 700W power supply, and it was probably insufficient. So, I finally hooked up my 5.25" graphics PSU, and whaddya know- everything works fine. Even Windows Experience, which I don't put too much weight on, is maxed out now at 7.9 (was only registering as 6 before). *Now if only Firefox 15 wouldn't crash every five minutes I'd be golden.*
> 
> As an aside, I never thought I'd see the day when playing a game- Battlefield 3- would feel more like work than play. I'm trying desperately to get footage for the rest of my montage, and it tends to be very slow going when you know exactly what you want for footage lol... (Link to my channel is down in the signature).
> 
> I'll post pictures of the rig tomorrow. My camera is dead and I need to get some rest so I'm not falling asleep in class tomorrow. Peace y'all!


Have you tried updating flash and your GPU drivers?


----------



## PhantomLlama

Everything seems to be up to date. I've uninstalled Firefox and Adobe flash multiple times. Nothing seems to be working. Since I just reformatted the bloody thing last week, everything should still be up to date..

Haha... I'm clearly tired- I first read that as you asking if I had reflashed my GPU drivers (which my mind took to mean BIOS) lol...


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> Everything seems to be up to date. I've uninstalled Firefox and Adobe flash multiple times. Nothing seems to be working. Since I just reformatted the bloody thing last week, everything should still be up to date..
> 
> Haha... I'm clearly tired- I first read that as you asking if I had reflashed my GPU drivers (which my mind took to mean BIOS) lol...


I've been there before, anyways I would disable hardware acceleration then.


----------



## SLK

I received my replacement USB 3.0 panel from Coolermaster last week. I installed it on Saturday and it behaves in the same way the original ports do. It doesn't recognize my Seagate Goflex External USB 3.0 drives. Oh well, rear ports it will have to be.


----------



## Killbuzzjrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLK*
> 
> I received my replacement USB 3.0 panel from Coolermaster last week. I installed it on Saturday and it behaves in the same way the original ports do. It doesn't recognize my Seagate Goflex External USB 3.0 drives. Oh well, rear ports it will have to be.


Your header on your mobo must be busted then.


----------



## Killbuzzjrad

Finished making the brackets for the rad and the cut out for the SSD cables.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLK*
> 
> I received my replacement USB 3.0 panel from Coolermaster last week. I installed it on Saturday and it behaves in the same way the original ports do. It doesn't recognize my Seagate Goflex External USB 3.0 drives. Oh well, rear ports it will have to be.




_If you are having the same problem that I was having with my USB 3 connection it was because the Driver for the USB 3 Circuitry was not installed at all.. I went two week thinking there was something wrong with my case and it was nothing but a driver issue._


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killbuzzjrad*
> 
> Finished making the brackets for the rad and the cut out for the SSD cables.


*This looks really great.. This case has that wonderful area to hide so much.. I chose to cover my void but you used it for an innovative Idea.. Great.







*


----------



## SLK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> 
> _If you are having the same problem that I was having with my USB 3 connection it was because the Driver for the USB 3 Circuitry was not installed at all.. I went two week thinking there was something wrong with my case and it was nothing but a driver issue._


I wish it were but I installed the drivers already and updated them to the latest version. Two UD5H Motherboards and 3.0 headers later and they are still not working. All of the rears work just fine. I'm guessing the seagate goflex cables are picky or something. If I switch the Bios to USB 2 on the USB 3 panel, the Drives will work.


----------



## unimatrixzero

its not a case issue then Right???


----------



## Equine

Try turning off legacy USB support, if you can.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> Ugh... What a weekend... My computer kept having problems due to the graphics cards. I then realized I'm trying to run the whole system using a 700W power supply, and it was probably insufficient. So, I finally hooked up my 5.25" graphics PSU, and whaddya know- everything works fine. Even Windows Experience, which I don't put too much weight on, is maxed out now at 7.9 (was only registering as 6 before). Now if only Firefox 15 wouldn't crash every five minutes I'd be golden.
> 
> As an aside, I never thought I'd see the day when playing a game- Battlefield 3- would feel more like work than play. I'm trying desperately to get footage for the rest of my montage, and it tends to be very slow going when you know exactly what you want for footage lol... (Link to my channel is down in the signature).
> 
> I'll post pictures of the rig tomorrow. My camera is dead and I need to get some rest so I'm not falling asleep in class tomorrow. Peace y'all!


_My Firefox has been doing the same thing.. I though it was just me.._


----------



## CoolerMasterUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLK*
> 
> I wish it were but I installed the drivers already and updated them to the latest version. Two UD5H Motherboards and 3.0 headers later and they are still not working. All of the rears work just fine. I'm guessing the seagate goflex cables are picky or something. If I switch the Bios to USB 2 on the USB 3 panel, the Drives will work.


*What is the full model of the motherboard? We would like to look into this. Telling by this post though, it sounds like the motherboard is the one having issues with the 3.0. Remember, the 3.0 ports are extensions of your motherboard.*


----------



## CoolerMasterUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLK*
> 
> I received my replacement USB 3.0 panel from Coolermaster last week. I installed it on Saturday and it behaves in the same way the original ports do. It doesn't recognize my Seagate Goflex External USB 3.0 drives. Oh well, rear ports it will have to be.


*Yes, definitely need that motherboard model. We just happen to have that same external usb 3.0 model to test.*


----------



## SLK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoolerMasterUSA*
> 
> *Yes, definitely need that motherboard model. We just happen to have that same external usb 3.0 model to test.*


Wow, thanks for the responses all. It's a Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H with Bios F14. I tried all 3 of the 3.0 headers as well. The rear ports work fine and this is a brand new replacement motherboard which the other board exhibited the same behavior. Thanks for looking into this Coolermaster.

EDIT: When I received the new 3.0 headers I noticed that the screw threads were on both sides of the ports which indicated that it was a different revision I am assuming.

I also have a front panel USB bracket that came with the motherboard.. I will test to see if that works when I get home.


----------



## SLK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Equine*
> 
> Try turning off legacy USB support, if you can.


I will try this as well.


----------



## Kloan

This is my first build that I'm amazingly proud of. I would like to do some cheap cool looking mods to the case. PM if you have run across any ideas. This case is rocking the AMD FX-8150 running at a moderate 4.1gHz. It is cooled with a topside mounted Corsair H100. The motherboard is a Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3. The RAM is Patriot 1600 el series with four 4 GB sticks. The system also has sli'd evga 550 tt's. The OS is run on a Corsair Force 3 120GB SSD.

In comparison to some of the other rigs on here it's very simplistic, but, nonetheless, I am very satisfied. I will add in some other bells and whistles as time goes on. Enough chit-chat, here she is!


----------



## de Cossatot

I just got the CM Storm Stryker but for the life of me I can't seem to figure out on how to take off the plastic top where the handle is. The instructions are less than helpful and from what I can see it looks like it is all rivets and I don't see any screws. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you!

Coss


----------



## Darkhorse

There are 6 little plastic clips on the inside of the case (at the top of course) you'll need to remove both sides of the case to remove the top part of it.


----------



## de Cossatot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkhorse*
> 
> There are 6 little plastic clips on the inside of the case (at the top of course) you'll need to remove both sides of the case to remove the top part of it.


HA! Thanks, I just found them and was about to edit my post! Back to building!


----------



## Darkhorse

Ahahhaha, I had the same happen to me. I looked at the instructions and was like ***? Looked everywhere and couldn't find anything I could see, then went online and found them lol.


----------



## de Cossatot

Yeah, I found it in a youtube video. Those instructions are horrible at best. Hopefully I can finish it tonight so I can post some pics


----------



## nezff

quick question. Where do you guys put your SSDs? Im debating putting it up top in the 5.25 bay and removing the SSD cage.


----------



## Darkhorse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *de Cossatot*
> 
> Yeah, I found it in a youtube video. Those instructions are horrible at best. Hopefully I can finish it tonight so I can post some pics


Yes they are not the slightest bit helpful at all, looking forward to seeing some pics


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> quick question. Where do you guys put your SSDs? Im debating putting it up top in the 5.25 bay and removing the SSD cage.


That is the beauty of SSD's, you can mount them anywhere. Just velcro or double sided tape them where every you want it, behind the MB tray, side of the drive bays, the PSU side, ect, ect...


----------



## WolfSoul

That SSD bay at the bottom is one of the handiest qualities of this case


----------



## Killbuzzjrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> quick question. Where do you guys put your SSDs? Im debating putting it up top in the 5.25 bay and removing the SSD cage.


I did have mine velcroed on the backside but I cut a slot and put them in the front.


----------



## kpforce1

Well, I got around to testing my new 670 FTW 4Gb card out... these things really are beasty. I decided to put the Heatkiller waterblock on and finish redoing the loop last night also. These things truely are a work of art














. Really a pain in the arse if you want to use the EVGA backplate with it though. I had to grind the included allen screws head diameter down so the would fit into the recessed holes (much larger than EVGA's screws). Same crap that happend using the swiftech full cover 480 cooolers :/. *sigh* looks like this 670 has found a loving home in my tooper and in the CMSTSC family









EVGA 670 FTW 4Gb
EVGA Precision
Max stock: 1189
Max OC: 1264 (for now)
+88 core
+426 mem (3420)

3dmark11 Run
Vantage Run


----------



## Gelfling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gelfling*
> 
> I got my Stryker in the mail today. It was the final piece I was waiting on for my build. Well, turns out Coolermaster had a bad run of certain batches of paint, because I have some very noticeable differences in tones. The frame that shows inbetween the top plastic panel and the side panels is a very very drab white color. Also, the windowed side panel is the same drab color on the outside, but on the inside its the crisp alpine white thats on the top and front plastic, and rear side panel.
> I'm doing an RMA with newegg, I hope I dont get a replacement with the same problems. Any of you guys with Strykers have issues like this? I noticed there is a review on newegg with the same problem as me.


Just got my replacement case in the mail. Broken top fan (also missing 3 screws, only one is connected) and a dented windowed side panel. I'm afraid that i'm going to have to give up on Cooler Master. I really dont know what to do at this point... I'm considering just buying the Corsair 600T white edition like i had originally planned.


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gelfling*
> 
> Just got my replacement case in the mail. Broken top fan (also missing 3 screws, only one is connected) and a dented windowed side panel. I'm afraid that i'm going to have to give up on Cooler Master. I really dont know what to do at this point... I'm considering just buying the Corsair 600T white edition like i had originally planned.


Wow that's surprising. My items came in tip top shape from them. You sure it isn't the retailer that's ****ting you?


----------



## CoolerMasterUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLK*
> 
> Wow, thanks for the responses all. It's a Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H with Bios F14. I tried all 3 of the 3.0 headers as well. The rear ports work fine and this is a brand new replacement motherboard which the other board exhibited the same behavior. Thanks for looking into this Coolermaster.
> EDIT: When I received the new 3.0 headers I noticed that the screw threads were on both sides of the ports which indicated that it was a different revision I am assuming.
> I also have a front panel USB bracket that came with the motherboard.. I will test to see if that works when I get home.


*We will look into this, give that 3.0 panel a try (the one that came with your motherboard).*


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoolerMasterUSA*
> 
> *We will look into this, give that 3.0 panel a try (the one that came with your motherboard).*


When do you guys plan on getting replacement parts for the Stryker.


----------



## Gelfling

Code:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> Wow that's surprising. My items came in tip top shape from them. You sure it isn't the retailer that's ****ting you?


Yeah, at this point it's a little of both. First go around was coolermasters painting problem for sure. This go around could have easily been either UPS or newegg warehouse mishandling it (dented case) but I kindof doubt that newegg or ups unscrewed 3 screws, tossed them in the trash, and sealed the box back up. The fan wasn't just broken, it was broken because only one screw was holding it in place during shipping.

Idk, I haven't lost faith in either newegg or cooler master, I just don't want to go through any more RMA. (coolermaster did offer to send me a side panel and fan.)

I'm just ready to walk into a store, buy a case, and get this build finished.


----------



## Equine

I ordered a trooper refurbished directly from cooler master and it came in pristine condition, the only thing missing was the manual. But missing three screws... That doesn't sound like the carriers fault. You either got something open box from newegg(which isn't actually unheard of), or cooler master dun messed up.


----------



## CoolerMasterUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> When do you guys plan on getting replacement parts for the Stryker.


*If you mean for sale on the cm store? if so, we should have them within this month/entering next month. The parts will be very limited though.*


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoolerMasterUSA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> When do you guys plan on getting replacement parts for the Stryker.
> 
> 
> 
> *If you mean for sale on the cm store? if so, we should have them within this month/entering next month. The parts will be very limited though.*
Click to expand...

Any chance we will be able to buy a black version of the other side panel to go with the window for the Trooper? I would love the match for my window panel.


----------



## icecpu

Finally put them up and running, This case with component inside is so heavy, roughly about 120 LBs or more, I think, feel so heavy to lift up.


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Any chance we will be able to buy a black version of the other side panel to go with the window for the Trooper? I would love the match for my window panel.


I would like to know this as well.


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icecpu*
> 
> Finally put them up and running, This case with component inside is so heavy, roughly about 120 LBs or more, I think, feel so heavy to lift up.


50 lbs maybe. 120lbs is an 8th grader.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> 50 lbs maybe. 120lbs is an 8th grader.


Not even that! I have my 45lb dumbells sitting at my desk for doing curls and this case is not heavier fully loaded, at least not with my sig rig. I love having a heavier computer though. Now I want to weigh it for proof! haha


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Not even that! I have my 45lb dumbells sitting at my desk for doing curls and this case is not heavier fully loaded, at least not with my sig rig. I love having a heavier computer though. Now I want to weigh it for proof! haha


Net Weight
13.7 KG / 30.2 lbs + [email protected]$$ PSU + GPU or 2 + Rad or 2 + 2 or 3 HDD = about fiddy (50)


----------



## SortOfGrim

why lift when you can roll


oh yeah!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoolerMasterUSA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> When do you guys plan on getting replacement parts for the Stryker.
> 
> 
> 
> *If you mean for sale on the cm store? if so, we should have them within this month/entering next month. The parts will be very limited though.*
Click to expand...

I would be happy to just be able to buy a new Front Bezel for my Vanilla Trooper.. That is the more Rare than Moon rock and I started this Thread.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> I would be happy to just be able to buy a new Front Bezel for my Vanilla Trooper.. That is the more Rare than Moon rock and I started this Thread.


They do have the front panel with all 5.25" mesh covers, is that what you meant?
http://www.cmstore.eu/cm-storm/trooper/trooper-frontpanel/


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Not even that! I have my 45lb dumbells sitting at my desk for doing curls and this case is not heavier fully loaded, at least not with my sig rig. I love having a heavier computer though. Now I want to weigh it for proof! haha


lol... man you should pick my rig up haha. Watercooled with some heavy blocks, 4 radiators, copper reservoir, and water?? It is definitely 75lbs or more


----------



## SLK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoolerMasterUSA*
> 
> *We will look into this, give that 3.0 panel a try (the one that came with your motherboard).*


I can confirm that the front panel bracket that came with the motherboard works perfectly on the USB 3 headers. Coolermaster cable must be faulty.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> why lift when you can roll
> 
> 
> oh yeah!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Not even that! I have my 45lb dumbells sitting at my desk for doing curls and this case is not heavier fully loaded, at least not with my sig rig. I love having a heavier computer though. Now I want to weigh it for proof! haha
> 
> 
> 
> lol... man you should pick my rig up haha. Watercooled with some heavy blocks, 4 radiators, copper reservoir, and water?? It is definitely 75lbs or more
Click to expand...

Who has the heaviest case contest!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> I would be happy to just be able to buy a new Front Bezel for my Vanilla Trooper.. That is the more Rare than Moon rock and I started this Thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They do have the front panel with all 5.25" mesh covers, is that what you meant?
> http://www.cmstore.eu/cm-storm/trooper/trooper-frontpanel/
Click to expand...

Wow that is new, the EU store has something the US store doesn't.
http://www.cmstore-usa.com/search.php?search_query=trooper


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

My trooper at the moment!


DSC02690 by Mr. Strawberry1, on Flickr


DSC02691 by Mr. Strawberry1, on Flickr


DSC02692 by Mr. Strawberry1, on Flickr


DSC02693 by Mr. Strawberry1, on Flickr


DSC02694 by Mr. Strawberry1, on Flickr


DSC02695 by Mr. Strawberry1, on Flickr


DSC02696 by Mr. Strawberry1, on Flickr


DSC02698 by Mr. Strawberry1, on Flickr


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry*
> 
> My trooper at the moment!
> 
> 
> DSC02690 by Mr. Strawberry1, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC02691 by Mr. Strawberry1, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC02692 by Mr. Strawberry1, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC02693 by Mr. Strawberry1, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC02694 by Mr. Strawberry1, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC02695 by Mr. Strawberry1, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC02696 by Mr. Strawberry1, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC02698 by Mr. Strawberry1, on Flickr


*WOW Welcome CAPT.. Those are the best pictures of a trooper I have seen to date.. JUST AWESOME... Welcome to the club Captain.*


----------



## icecpu

This is my inside Stryker


----------



## Step83

Well, been quiet of late mainly health issues and work (50+ hrs a week) im now back to a more manageable level so whipped the beast out and gave it a dust and tweak.

Moved the H80 from rear exhaust to roof exhaust an moved the Blue Vortex 14cm to its place, reason becing the VRM cooler was partially obstructed meaning there was no air movement, now the fans have been swapped there is some. Ive seem a 5c drop in idle temps just from this so cannot be a bad thing, CPU temps are un affected. Never going to win awards for cabling but it works.

Also working on an uber secret project to mount a second PC within the existing chassis, just awaiting a cable to come in from the US to get this started. Certainly able to say its the first i have seen attempted!

Anywho photos


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *WOW Welcome CAPT.. Those are the best pictures of a trooper I have seen to date.. JUST AWESOME... Welcome to the club Captain.*


wow thanks








Glad to be aboard


----------



## Iamazn

Currently, I have the front fans sucking in air from the front. I understand this is the best configuration for temperatures but I find it hard to manage my HDD cables... How much worse will my overall temps be if I were to have the two fans suck air from the side of the case (default configuration)?

Also, does anyone have any tips for the H100 cable management?


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iamazn*
> 
> Currently, I have the front fans sucking in air from the front. I understand this is the best configuration for temperatures but I find it hard to manage my HDD cables... How much worse will my overall temps be if I were to have the two fans suck air from the side of the case (default configuration)?


I've wondered this myself. The only way really is to just try it.

About the H-100 cable management. You could get a fan controller and plug the fans in there if you don't want cables coming across your board.


----------



## Iamazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> I've wondered this myself. The only way really is to just try it.
> About the H-100 cable management. You could get a fan controller and plug the fans in there if you don't want cables coming across your board.


I'm gonna get PWM fans so a fan controller isn't really an option. Would it be safe to "tie" the cables of my fans to make them shorter?


----------



## Step83

Perfectly safe, back of my case is cable tie heaven if it helps you can route the cables round the back of the motherboard as well I did that with a couple which made things far easier for me.


----------



## MHz407

Signed up to the club. here's my humble work in progress(prepping for w/c ).
































i havent owned a lot of cases, i normally build a pc and keep it for a few years. with that... coming off a antec900v1 i'm really pleased with this case and considering i take it out on the back screened room, the temps are acceptable for florida heat.


----------



## Darkhorse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iamazn*
> 
> Currently, I have the front fans sucking in air from the front. I understand this is the best configuration for temperatures but I find it hard to manage my HDD cables... How much worse will my overall temps be if I were to have the two fans suck air from the side of the case (default configuration)?
> Also, does anyone have any tips for the H100 cable management?


I also found the cables a little messy (with the fans at the front) So I moved my big old hard drive to the back side of the case see pic below.


----------



## PhantomLlama

I never posted my pictures. lol... It's a pain in the rear to take my tower down for pictures... Next time I'm tinkering in the case I will though.

HOWEVER, I have uploaded a couple new videos from BF3 to YouTube. I'd be most appreciative if you give them a look. I'm rather fond of this one here:


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MHz407*
> 
> Signed up to the club. here's my humble work in progress(prepping for w/c ).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i havent owned a lot of cases, i normally build a pc and keep it for a few years. with that... coming off a antec900v1 i'm really pleased with this case and considering i take it out on the back screened room, the temps are acceptable for florida heat.


OMG! Thanks for this idea, I've been hiding my antenna's in the backside of the case but they don't sit well. I'm moving mine to the inside now! I was thinking about coating them in black plastidip but no reason to do so now.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> take my tower down


down from where?


----------



## PhantomLlama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> down from where?


haha... If you look in my pictures, you can see I have the tower on a low bookshelf in the corner of the space my desk resides. Because the "beauty side" is facing the wall, I cannot simply pull off the side panel to take pictures. And since it's in a bit of an awkward place it's not the most convenient to constantly be pulling down. That, and I despise having to unhook all of the cables:

3 monitors
Power supply
5.25 bay GPU power supply
5.1 speakers
Ethernet Cable
USB Keyboard/Mouse
USB audio adapter for VOIP
USB Joystick
USB Webcam
USB External HDD

So, the next time I have the tower down, I will be taking pictures.


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MHz407*
> 
> Signed up to the club. here's my humble work in progress(prepping for w/c ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i havent owned a lot of cases, i normally build a pc and keep it for a few years. with that... coming off a antec900v1 i'm really pleased with this case and considering i take it out on the back screened room, the temps are acceptable for florida heat.


Totally stealing this idea for the antennae


----------



## MHz407

Too funny, and here I thought I was gonna bashed for a ghetto hiding job.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> take my tower down
> 
> 
> 
> down from where?
Click to expand...

I think you are missing something there


----------



## GoodInk

Anyone looking at fan controllers should look in to the BitFenix Hydra Pro, looks to match the Trooper perfectly.


----------



## Equine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Anyone looking at fan controllers should look in to the BitFenix Hydra Pro, looks to match the Trooper perfectly.


Thats terribly sexy.


----------



## Ivota

I may be a bit late, but I am looking to buy the trooper for a new build. I love the windowed panel on the Stryker, but would love it to be on the Trooper if I get one. I noticed CM briefly made a windowed panel for the Trooper, but I can no longer find it (Unavailable on CM store, performance pc, frozen cpu, ebay, amazon). I don't want to repaint the Stryker, either (seems too easy for a novice to mess something up).
I want the window because I will be re-sleeving my PSU cables, fan cables, ETC.

I don't have the technical know-how to put in a custom acrylic window, so *TL;DR*, anyone know where I can get my hands on the CM Trooper window panel?

Many thanks guys, this is driving me crazy!


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivota*
> 
> I may be a bit late, but I am looking to buy the trooper for a new build. I love the windowed panel on the Stryker, but would love it to be on the Trooper if I get one. I noticed CM briefly made a windowed panel for the Trooper, but I can no longer find it (Unavailable on CM store, performance pc, frozen cpu, ebay, amazon). I don't want to repaint the Stryker, either (seems too easy for a novice to mess something up).
> I want the window because I will be re-sleeving my PSU cables, fan cables, ETC.
> I don't have the technical know-how to put in a custom acrylic window, so *TL;DR*, anyone know where I can get my hands on the CM Trooper window panel?
> Many thanks guys, this is driving me crazy!


What I had to do in order to find the page on the CM Store was open up live chat. We both ended up finding the link to it at basically the same time tho. It's pretty well hidden.


----------



## Step83

Hey guys, couple of questions I wonder if you can help me on

I've not been hugely impressed with the cases dust filters do you have any recommendations on what to use?

my case is pretty quiet in idle but I was wondering how effective foam sheets would be at sound absorption, im sure ive seem a couple of here with it but cant find it or if they said it helped.

Last question, what are you guys temps like on air? I understand most of you are in the US so it'll be warmer but ballpark figures would be great


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> Hey guys, couple of questions I wonder if you can help me on
> I've not been hugely impressed with the cases dust filters do you have any recommendations on what to use?
> my case is pretty quiet in idle but I was wondering how effective foam sheets would be at sound absorption, im sure ive seem a couple of here with it but cant find it or if they said it helped.
> Last question, what are you guys temps like on air? I understand most of you are in the US so it'll be warmer but ballpark figures would be great


DemciFlex manufactures custom magnetic dust filters. That would be my first try.

I use a bit of foam in the front and top but it's more for air flow guidance than for sound absorption. The case just isn't designed for silent mode. But if you want to kill the noise, you gotta layer it completely (pricey). If you decide to do so, let me know if you had problems with the cables in the back and how much it cost.

ps: I bought Magic Fleece sound absorption set for my HAF 922, which set me back €39,95 or $52.35, however I still hear this annoying buzzing sound. I did everything to make it silent; rubber grommets for the hard drives, silent fans with fan controller, rubber feet and the foam set.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivota*
> 
> I may be a bit late, but I am looking to buy the trooper for a new build. I love the windowed panel on the Stryker, but would love it to be on the Trooper if I get one. I noticed CM briefly made a windowed panel for the Trooper, but I can no longer find it (Unavailable on CM store, performance pc, frozen cpu, ebay, amazon). I don't want to repaint the Stryker, either (seems too easy for a novice to mess something up).
> I want the window because I will be re-sleeving my PSU cables, fan cables, ETC.
> I don't have the technical know-how to put in a custom acrylic window, so *TL;DR*, anyone know where I can get my hands on the CM Trooper window panel?
> Many thanks guys, this is driving me crazy!


Cooler Master Europe FTW!
As of post, 47 in stock


----------



## Step83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> DemciFlex manufactures custom magnetic dust filters. That would be my first try.
> I use a bit of foam in the front and top but it's more for air flow guidance than for sound absorption. The case just isn't designed for silent mode. But if you want to kill the noise, you gotta layer it completely (pricey). If you decide to do so, let me know if you had problems with the cables in the back and how much it cost.
> ps: I bought Magic Fleece sound absorption set for my HAF 922, which set me back €39,95 or $52.35, however I still hear this annoying buzzing sound. I did everything to make it silent; rubber grommets for the hard drives, silent fans with fan controller, rubber feet and the foam set.


Didnt know about the demciflex kits they have one for the trooper!

http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/DEMCiflex-6-Piece-Magnetic-Dust-Filter-Kit-for-Coolermaster-Storm-Trooper--Black-pid-16677.html

ive actually goot a whole pack of Akasa Pax matt thats never been used so i could have a dabble think first ill see whats making the noise the case is big an heavy though and awkward to move so this will be fun! (it lives under my desk so grabbing the handles is hard!)


----------



## Finlandia

Uploading picture of my CM STORM TROOPER: 
Finlandia


----------



## Ivota

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Cooler Master Europe FTW!
> As of post, 47 in stock


They unfortunately don't ship to the US. Perhaps I'll try to contact CM and find better luck there. Thank you for the link though, it gives me hope!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivota*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Cooler Master Europe FTW!
> As of post, 47 in stock
> 
> 
> 
> They unfortunately don't ship to the US. Perhaps I'll try to contact CM and find better luck there. Thank you for the link though, it gives me hope!
Click to expand...

It's out of stock, you might want to call, they don't always update their stock.
http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cm-storm-trooper-left-side-windowed-panel/


----------



## Horizons

Hey, all!







Been lurking the forums for quite some time now and I've been thinking about getting the Storm striker to start my first build. I already have the components in mind, but I'd really like some feedback as this will be my FIRST build ever. Oh, and I do plan on overclocking and watercooling it.









CPU: Intel Core i7-3960X Extreme Edition 3.3GHz 6-Core (Might get something cheaper as this is my first build)
MoBo: Asus Rampage IV Extreme EATX LGA2011 or the Formula (Heard there's some fitting issues with the Extreme)
RAM: Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1866 16GB
HDD/SDD: Seagate Barracuda XT 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM/ OCZ RevoDrive X2 960GB PCI-E SSD
GPU: Asus GeForce GTX 690 4GB or 680 (Torn between the 2 :/)
PSU: NZXT Hale 850W
Not sure about which OD to get.

Oh yeah. Money's not an issue here..just want to build something that will help me learn and well...last me a long time.


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horizons*
> 
> Hey, all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been lurking the forums for quite some time now and I've been thinking about getting the Storm striker to start my first build. I already have the components in mind, but I'd really like some feedback as this will be my FIRST build ever. Oh, and I do plan on overclocking and watercooling it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-3960X Extreme Edition 3.3GHz 6-Core (Might get something cheaper as this is my first build)
> MoBo: Asus Rampage IV Extreme EATX LGA2011 or the Formula (Heard there's some fitting issues with the Extreme)
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1866 16GB
> HDD/SDD: Seagate Barracuda XT 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM/ OCZ RevoDrive X2 960GB PCI-E SSD
> GPU: Asus GeForce GTX 690 4GB or 680 (Torn between the 2 :/)
> PSU: NZXT Hale 850W
> Not sure about which OD to get.
> Oh yeah. Money's not an issue here..just want to build something that will help me learn and well...last me a long time.


Pretty obvious money was no issue when you listed that i7 lol. Looks like a REALLY solid machine tho personally I'd go with a 1000w PSU if you get a 690. Just to be safe.








Formula fits in our cases just fine it just covers a bit of the motherboard tray cutout(which actually looks clean imo)


----------



## d34thn01r

Hi everybody!!

I had just ordered my next build (since 2004) from Amazon and can't wait to get my hands on the Stryker!!

I had been researching for weeks and I just can't find a better case then the Stryker, and am glad that I spend the extra $60 for it vs the NZXT Phantom 410 that I was originally going for.

The rest of my build goes thusly:

Intel Core i5 3570K
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo Cooler
Asus P8Z77-V
2 x 4GB Corsair DDR3
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 660 Ti
Mushkin 240GB SSD
Asus DVD-RW
SeaSonic M12II 750W PSU
Win 7 Pro

I look forward to posting some pics when the parts come in!!! =D


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horizons*
> 
> Hey, all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been lurking the forums for quite some time now and I've been thinking about getting the Storm striker to start my first build. I already have the components in mind, but I'd really like some feedback as this will be my FIRST build ever. Oh, and I do plan on overclocking and watercooling it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-3960X Extreme Edition 3.3GHz 6-Core (Might get something cheaper as this is my first build)
> MoBo: Asus Rampage IV Extreme EATX LGA2011 or the Formula (Heard there's some fitting issues with the Extreme)
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1866 16GB
> HDD/SDD: Seagate Barracuda XT 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM/ OCZ RevoDrive X2 960GB PCI-E SSD
> GPU: Asus GeForce GTX 690 4GB or 680 (Torn between the 2 :/)
> PSU: NZXT Hale 850W
> Not sure about which OD to get.
> 
> Oh yeah. Money's not an issue here..just want to build something that will help me learn and well...last me a long time.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d34thn01r*
> 
> Hi everybody!!
> 
> I had just ordered my next build (since 2004) from Amazon and can't wait to get my hands on the Stryker!!
> 
> I had been researching for weeks and I just can't find a better case then the Stryker, and am glad that I spend the extra $60 for it vs the NZXT Phantom 410 that I was originally going for.
> 
> The rest of my build goes thusly:
> 
> Intel Core i5 3570K
> Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo Cooler
> Asus P8Z77-V
> 2 x 4GB Corsair DDR3
> Gigabyte GeForce GTX 660 Ti
> Mushkin 240GB SSD
> Asus DVD-RW
> SeaSonic M12II 750W PSU
> Win 7 Pro
> 
> I look forward to posting some pics when the parts come in!!! =D


Welcome both of you!!! I'm looking forward to seeing some pics.


----------



## Iamazn

Does anyone else have issues with SickleFlow fan LEDs blinking while being controlled with the Trooper's fan controller?


----------



## Step83

Ive not tried any LED fans bar the originals on mine, i would imagine its due to the way the fan controller pulses power rather than giving a constant feed. I dont know of a way around it myself.


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

I have a couple of bit fenix alcemy LED strips attached to the 2 pin led connectors and they flicker a little when the fans are turned down, if i put the fans to the max then they don't
so i guess a good work around would be to have a separate fan controller for the fans only and then the LEDs plugged into the trooper's built in one and turned to the max, that way you would be able to turn the LEDs off at night if they need to be


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry*
> 
> I have a couple of bit fenix alcemy LED strips attached to the 2 pin led connectors and they flicker a little when the fans are turned down, if i put the fans to the max then they don't
> so i guess a good work around would be to have a separate fan controller for the fans only and then the LEDs plugged into the trooper's built in one and turned to the max, that way you would be able to turn the LEDs off at night if they need to be


I like having my MB run some of my LED's. I have white LED's plus red ones, the red's are controlled by the MB and the hotter my CPU gets the brighter they are.


----------



## sgtgates

I modded my red automotive slim SMD LED strips to a empty fan led wire from the storm trooper factory connector. That way the 2 stock fans and my led strips are all controlled by the power button up top, just cut the connector off souter and sealed the connection from my strip was easy took 15 minutes looks great.


----------



## PhantomLlama

Well I have good news and bad news, gentlemen of the Trooper Thread...

The good news is I have pictures of my rig, in it's prime:




The bad news is that the pictures do not represent my rig as of late last night. My bottom 6950 has finally, and truly kicked the bucket







I'm trying to RMA it now, but I'm preparing to have to cough up the money for a new one, which actually requires me to scrounge up money from things I already have (gotta love being a poor graduate student that survives on $180 a month lol).

Just when I was getting used to being able to record at high frame rates too... Ah well, such is the nature of things.


----------



## indyrocker

Sad day Indeed sir. I myself just used the last of my upgrade funds on a new laptop, monitor (decided to finally kick the 18" 1366x768 off my rig), and a 7970 (reference for future water cooling maby next semester replacing a HD6850)


----------



## kpforce1

A sad night for me last night... my trooper was idle while I was working on one of my folding rigs and it suddenly shut down....not good. Trouble shot everything and turns out my rampage extreme kicked the bucket







only had that setup running since May. Its a socket 775 board so I moved the q9550 to a folding rig. The 4 water blocks I had on the board are wasted







. I guess my x58 classified i7 920 setup will be replacing it.


----------



## Equine

Hay guys, finally got a picture of me case! The computer is now somewhat complete. It still needs a graphics card, water loop, more ram, windows 7, more storage, a better SSD, and some nifty modding. In other words, a lot of money. But I'm broke, so I guess it'll have to do for now.


----------



## benben84

Question about side fans: Should they be pulling air in onto the graphics card or pulling air out of the case than has already been through the card cooler?

Reason I ask is I watched a 



 on the Gigabyte Windforce cooler and it blows the hot air out the side of the card which got me thinking that I should have my side fans blowing that air out of the case. Opinions?


----------



## HCore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Question about side fans: Should they be pulling air in onto the graphics card or pulling air out of the case than has already been through the card cooler?
> Reason I ask is I watched a
> 
> 
> 
> on the Gigabyte Windforce cooler and it blows the hot air out the side of the card which got me thinking that I should have my side fans blowing that air out of the case. Opinions?


I've always seen side fans used as intake fans. Here's a link to a thread with some questions answered. But you could always run temps with fans both ways to see how it effects the GPU. Hope that helps.


----------



## Killbuzzjrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Question about side fans: Should they be pulling air in onto the graphics card or pulling air out of the case than has already been through the card cooler?
> Reason I ask is I watched a
> 
> 
> 
> on the Gigabyte Windforce cooler and it blows the hot air out the side of the card which got me thinking that I should have my side fans blowing that air out of the case. Opinions?


I used the side fans as exhaust for a bit but I never saw any temp differences with my 680 Lightning.


----------



## HighwayStar

So, I'm in the market for a portable storage drive of at least 500gb preferably 1tb and I figured I should get something that would allow me to utilize the X dock. What drives are you guys using?


----------



## d34thn01r

I have a question.....

Does anyone know if the cables from a SeaSonic M12II 750W PSU are long enough to take advantage of the Strykers built in cable management behind the motherboard?

If not... I'm looking for some cable extensions....
I found the NZXT cable starter kit from Amazon for $20 (Newegg surprisingly did not carry this) but it is black... and since I will be getting the Stryker and not the Trooper, I would prefer the cable extenders to be white.... which NZXT does NOT have a starter kit for... and sold individually they cost around $45!! 

Any advise on this matter is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Equine

I have a seasonic 860w platinum PSU(fully modular) and the cables do reach to the CPU power and motherboard connectors, but only barely(I can't really speak for the M12II). But the cables look terrible. I would paracord sleeve them but all I have is coyote brown. If you do need cable extensions, the best looking ones(IMO) are the bitfenix alchemy Cables. And those come in white. And some other colors. I'm not sure if there is a pack of them, I'm pretty sure you would have to buy them individually.


----------



## d34thn01r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Equine*
> 
> I have a seasonic 860w platinum PSU(fully modular) and the cables do reach to the CPU power and motherboard connectors, but only barely(I can't really speak for the M12II). But the cables look terrible. I would paracord sleeve them but all I have is coyote brown. If you do need cable extensions, the best looking ones(IMO) are the bitfenix alchemy Cables. And those come in white. And some other colors. I'm not sure if there is a pack of them, I'm pretty sure you would have to buy them individually.


What is a good place to order said cable extenders....? Newegg and Amazon are failing me... which doesn't happen too often...


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d34thn01r*
> 
> What is a good place to order said cable extenders....? Newegg and Amazon are failing me... which doesn't happen too often...


FrozenCPU


----------



## Equine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d34thn01r*
> 
> What is a good place to order said cable extenders....? Newegg and Amazon are failing me... which doesn't happen too often...


http://www.frozencpu.com/ has a good selection of cables.


----------



## d34thn01r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Equine*
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/ has a good selection of cables.


Thanks so much for the tip... now Modright or Bitfenix.....?


----------



## Jsmpick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> 
> As you can see above... the two PSU covers fit rather nicely. This completely eliminates the need for a modular PSU. Not too bad for $16 shipped from the CMStore!


I realise that this was posted a while ago - But does anyone know where I can get hold of these in the UK (or an alternative)?


----------



## d34thn01r

It looks like the PSU cover for the Cooler Master HAF -X:

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-x-psu-cover/

And the modder put 2 of them in there, then custom labeled it "TUF Inside" probably with vinyl stickers or something. And if he is indeed using a Trooper case, I'm so getting a pair of them for myself and painting them white for the Stryker!

Reading this forum has made a very impatient monster out of a other wise patient and level headed man. My parts needs to get shipped to my front door NAO!!!!









Oh, and btw, they are only $2.99 a piece....

and they are woefully out of stock....


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

Coolermaster have a EU store as well which you can get them from

http://www.cmstore.eu/


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry*
> 
> Coolermaster have a EU store as well which you can get them from
> http://www.cmstore.eu/


unfortunately the PSU covers are no longer available


----------



## Equine

I want those psu covers too. I'm far too lazy to shape some aluminum or steel into something suitable.


----------



## Jsmpick

I am so gutted that they are out of stock! Does anyone know anyone with the skills to perhaps make a suitable replacement?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jsmpick*
> 
> I am so gutted that they are out of stock! Does anyone know anyone with the skills to perhaps make a suitable replacement?


Shoot me a PM and we will talk.


----------



## Jsmpick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Shoot me a PM and we will talk.


Many thanks I have reached my PM limit for the day (2), so will get back to you tomorrow


----------



## Jsmpick

[double post error - please remove]


----------



## PhantomLlama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> Well I have good news and bad news, gentlemen of the Trooper Thread...
> The good news is I have pictures of my rig, in it's prime:
> 
> 
> The bad news is that the pictures do not represent my rig as of late last night. My bottom 6950 has finally, and truly kicked the bucket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to RMA it now, but I'm preparing to have to cough up the money for a new one, which actually requires me to scrounge up money from things I already have (gotta love being a poor graduate student that survives on $180 a month lol).
> Just when I was getting used to being able to record at high frame rates too... Ah well, such is the nature of things.


Good news- They're going to allow me to RMA my card! That's a load off!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jsmpick*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Shoot me a PM and we will talk.
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks I have reached my PM limit for the day (2), so will get back to you tomorrow
Click to expand...

Once you get to 20 posts that limit will be removed.


----------



## Equine

Alright guys, just got a CM rep to add some more stock of the HAF X PSU covers. Just grabbed me a couple...

As a complete coincidence, I also just-so-happened to win the weekly 20th anniversary giveaway thing at the exact same time.

I am happy.


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Equine*
> 
> Alright guys, just got a CM rep to add some more stock of the HAF X PSU covers. Just grabbed me a couple...
> As a complete coincidence, I also just-so-happened to win the weekly 20th anniversary giveaway thing at the exact same time.
> I am happy.


How much modding is required to get them to fit?


----------



## Equine

Dunno, I guess Ill find out soon enough.


----------



## d34thn01r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Equine*
> 
> Alright guys, just got a CM rep to add some more stock of the HAF X PSU covers. Just grabbed me a couple...
> As a complete coincidence, I also just-so-happened to win the weekly 20th anniversary giveaway thing at the exact same time.
> I am happy.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Equine*
> 
> Alright guys, just got a CM rep to add some more stock of the HAF X PSU covers. Just grabbed me a couple...
> As a complete coincidence, I also just-so-happened to win the weekly 20th anniversary giveaway thing at the exact same time.
> I am happy.


So THAT'S why they were in stock just right now.... Thank you soooo much! I ordered me 2 as well!


----------



## PhantomLlama

So I finally just wound up over at CM website... I didn't realize the panels were that cheap! Heck, I might get the windowed panel now lol!


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> How much modding is required to get them to fit?


I'm wondering the same.


----------



## Iamazn

I'm having a hard time keeping the cables on the right side flat... Can anyone advise me on what to do?


----------



## Equine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> So I finally just wound up over at CM website... I didn't realize the panels were that cheap! Heck, I might get the windowed panel now lol!


Now look at the shipping.


----------



## Equine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> I'm wondering the same.


Not very much probably. It likely entails drilling a couple of holes.


----------



## PhantomLlama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Equine*
> 
> Now look at the shipping.


... I knew it was too good to be true haha


----------



## Equine

The shipping is pretty terrible (especially considering that i live within 80 miles of where it ships from) but so far its the only place that has shipped something that I got the same day I ordered it. Mind you, that was only one of the orders I’ve placed on their website; I have placed 5(I think) orders there and only that one got here fast. Funny though, the thing I got fastest was also the heaviest, ’twas the trooper.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Hey all. Let's see the back panel cable management on your Trooper/Stryker! I want to see the best way to do it.


----------



## Jsmpick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Equine*
> 
> Alright guys, just got a CM rep to add some more stock of the HAF X PSU covers. Just grabbed me a couple...
> As a complete coincidence, I also just-so-happened to win the weekly 20th anniversary giveaway thing at the exact same time.
> I am happy.


Great news! Unfortunately for me, I do not think the US store ships to the UK (plus, there is only one left). Don't suppose your CM rep is able to get any in stock for the UK CM store?


----------



## Equine

I don't think so. I couldn’t even find the covers listed on the EU store. I also think that the US branch doesn’t have much influence with the other ones. You could try to get on live chat with a rep, thats what I did.


----------



## HamDan

Here's my Watercooled Strorm Styker. Its my very first build!!!!
ADD ME 2 THE CLUB!!!!


----------



## Step83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jsmpick*
> 
> Great news! Unfortunately for me, I do not think the US store ships to the UK (plus, there is only one left). Don't suppose your CM rep is able to get any in stock for the UK CM store?


Message i got back from CM was no go on the covers the PSU covers havent been popular so they stopped production. i may have a dabble with some plastic see if I can form one. If so ill make a few. My shipping costs will be less than CM's!


----------



## Equine

If you were going to make your own psu covers, why not use aluminium or Steel? Everything is better when made of metal. And paint bonds better to metal.


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HamDan*
> 
> Here's my Watercooled Strorm Styker. Its my very first build!!!!
> ADD ME 2 THE CLUB!!!!


Very nice build! My first pc was no where near this good haha


----------



## grizz311

Trooper came in today









Rest of the components should be coming in by next Tuesday except for the water cooling. I have yet to decide what kind of build I would like to make. Will definitely start with just processor first, 3770k So Im assuming one 240 should be enough.


----------



## Purplz

Hey guys, loving the thread. I'm getting ready to purchase a storm trooper pretty soon and I have a few questions. Can anyone confirm that I will be able to fit a RX240 radiator in the floor of the case with a single set of fans? I've been looking around and did a couple google searches but was unable to find the definite answer I was looking for. Here is the radiator: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8522/ex-rad-145/XSPC_RX240_Dual_120mm_Radiator.html?tl=g30c95s160

According to the specs on there it is 58.5mm thick, in addition to mounting 25mm thick fans on it. Would I be able to do this without any cuts to the case? I think I read somewhere about probably needing to remove the bottom hard drive enclosure in addition to the 2.5" drive bay, which wouldn't be a problem as I currently am only using a single hard drive.


----------



## grizz311

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purplz*
> 
> Hey guys, loving the thread. I'm getting ready to purchase a storm trooper pretty soon and I have a few questions. Can anyone confirm that I will be able to fit a RX240 radiator in the floor of the case with a single set of fans? I've been looking around and did a couple google searches but was unable to find the definite answer I was looking for. Here is the radiator: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8522/ex-rad-145/XSPC_RX240_Dual_120mm_Radiator.html?tl=g30c95s160
> According to the specs on there it is 58.5mm thick, in addition to mounting 25mm thick fans on it. Would I be able to do this without any cuts to the case? I think I read somewhere about probably needing to remove the bottom hard drive enclosure in addition to the 2.5" drive bay, which wouldn't be a problem as I currently am only using a single hard drive.


Im kind of a noob to it as well, but if I'm correct, if you're not doing a push pull system, you should be able to easily fit a 240 on top 240 on bottom, and a 360 in the front.


----------



## kpforce1

I really just bought an EVGA SR-2 motherboard and two Xenon x5679 CPUs for my *new folding build* lol..... if I were married my wife would kill me







Looks like I need to pick up another copper Raystorm block and a Chipset block for the SR-2 now.

The X58 Classy/i7 920 setup should be going in the trooper this week with the 670 FTW. The Enzotech blocks for the x58 are very *bling* lol


----------



## PhantomLlama

So...folding... I know what it's for, but what do we get in return? I may use my old stuff for that if it's worth it...


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HamDan*
> 
> Here's my Watercooled Strorm Styker. Its my very first build!!!!
> ADD ME 2 THE CLUB!!!!


Welcome! Very nice build really nice build for your first time, better than my first one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Equine*
> 
> If you were going to make your own psu covers, why not use aluminium or Steel? Everything is better when made of metal. And paint bonds better to metal.


Acrylic doesn't conduct electricity. Plus you can do this






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grizz311*
> 
> Trooper came in today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rest of the components should be coming in by next Tuesday except for the water cooling. I have yet to decide what kind of build I would like to make. Will definitely start with just processor first, 3770k So Im assuming one 240 should be enough.


Yes a 240 rad will cool a CPU just fine, in fact if you don't overclock you can cool a CPU+GPU and still have way better temps than if you were on air.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purplz*
> 
> Hey guys, loving the thread. I'm getting ready to purchase a storm trooper pretty soon and I have a few questions. Can anyone confirm that I will be able to fit a RX240 radiator in the floor of the case with a single set of fans? I've been looking around and did a couple google searches but was unable to find the definite answer I was looking for. Here is the radiator: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8522/ex-rad-145/XSPC_RX240_Dual_120mm_Radiator.html?tl=g30c95s160
> 
> According to the specs on there it is 58.5mm thick, in addition to mounting 25mm thick fans on it. Would I be able to do this without any cuts to the case? I think I read somewhere about probably needing to remove the bottom hard drive enclosure in addition to the 2.5" drive bay, which wouldn't be a problem as I currently am only using a single hard drive.


The 2.5" bay would have to go. The bottom HDD cage would just have to be moved up one slot, not removed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grizz311*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Purplz*
> 
> Hey guys, loving the thread. I'm getting ready to purchase a storm trooper pretty soon and I have a few questions. Can anyone confirm that I will be able to fit a RX240 radiator in the floor of the case with a single set of fans? I've been looking around and did a couple google searches but was unable to find the definite answer I was looking for. Here is the radiator: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8522/ex-rad-145/XSPC_RX240_Dual_120mm_Radiator.html?tl=g30c95s160
> According to the specs on there it is 58.5mm thick, in addition to mounting 25mm thick fans on it. Would I be able to do this without any cuts to the case? I think I read somewhere about probably needing to remove the bottom hard drive enclosure in addition to the 2.5" drive bay, which wouldn't be a problem as I currently am only using a single hard drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im kind of a noob to it as well, but if I'm correct, if you're not doing a push pull system, you should be able to easily fit a 240 on top 240 on bottom, and a 360 in the front.
Click to expand...

If it would fit, you would not have any bays left for drives.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> I really just bought an EVGA SR-2 motherboard and two Xenon x5679 CPUs for my *new folding build* lol..... if I were married my wife would kill me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I need to pick up another copper Raystorm block and a Chipset block for the SR-2 now.
> 
> The X58 Classy/i7 920 setup should be going in the trooper this week with the 670 FTW. The Enzotech blocks for the x58 are very *bling* lol


You are a lucky dog!


----------



## Equine

The whole case is electrically conductive! Its a steel case! And the Di-noc Carbon Fiber stuff I have sticks to steel pretty well.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Equine*
> 
> The whole case is electrically conductive! Its a steel case! And the Di-noc Carbon Fiber stuff I have sticks to steel pretty well.


Yes but some people don't like screwing the covers in place for easy access. Plus painting a super glossy finish on acrylic is really easy







Price can be a factor too, but I will say I haven't prices metal lately but acrylic last time I checked was much cheaper.

Why do I feel like your avatar is mocking me, lol.


----------



## Guerrilladawg

Question:

My rear fan has been making a lot of noise lately, so I want to replace this. It's going to take some time though, so I wonder if the following thing is OK to do in my storm trooper and not messing up the air flow:

Pullout both hdd fans (only have one ssd atm) and use on of them as my rear case fan. This means my stormtrooper will only have 1 top fan and 1 rear fan (which is the hdd fan)

Will my computer run much hotter or is this bad?


----------



## Equine

I have a bunch of sheet steel and aluminium on hand already, so I tend to use it where I can. I personally wanted to make the PSU covers out of brass, cause its sexy, and would be a good premise for a good-looking build. Thin SECC isn't that expensive though. Aluminium probably costs more. I also don't even know how to cut acrylic.

I'm using this profile picture until I get windows again, reinstall illustrator, and vector a logo and signature. Or commission someone to do it for me, as I severely lack artistic talent.

Octavia clapping kinda reminds me of a scene from Citizen Kane. Kinda.


----------



## kpforce1

Just a friendly reminder that for those of you putting a 240 up top a 280mm rad will also fit up there







. I have a 280 gts stealth up top


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guerrilladawg*
> 
> Question:
> 
> My rear fan has been making a lot of noise lately, so I want to replace this. It's going to take some time though, so I wonder if the following thing is OK to do in my storm trooper and not messing up the air flow:
> 
> Pullout both hdd fans (only have one ssd atm) and use on of them as my rear case fan. This means my stormtrooper will only have 1 top fan and 1 rear fan (which is the hdd fan)
> 
> Will my computer run much hotter or is this bad?


You should be fine, you might start sucking in dust. You can contacting CM, they will probably send you one for free. Or you can oil it and it will probably fix it. Just peel back the sticker, poke the plastic plug out, then use just 1 drop of oil, close it back up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Equine*
> 
> I have a bunch of sheet steel and aluminium on hand already, so I tend to use it where I can. I personally wanted to make the PSU covers out of brass, cause its sexy, and would be a good premise for a good-looking build. Thin SECC isn't that expensive though. Aluminium probably costs more. I also don't even know how to cut acrylic.
> 
> I'm using this profile picture until I get windows again, reinstall illustrator, and vector a logo and signature. Or commission someone to do it for me, as I severely lack artistic talent.
> 
> Octavia clapping kinda reminds me of a scene from Citizen Kane. Kinda.


I use a router when I can, super fast and it is almost as good as laser cutting. Very little sanding then hit it with a flame and it looks perfect. Bending is easy to, clamp it in some wood, heat it with a heat gun and let the heat do the work. I guess bending thin steel isn't hard, but aluminum can be tricky. I guess the tools you have make difference on what would best suit your needs too. Both ways can come out looking great if you know how and have the right tools at hand.


----------



## Guerrilladawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> You should be fine, you might start sucking in dust. You can contacting CM, they will probably send you one for free. Or you can oil it and it will probably fix it. Just peel back the sticker, poke the plastic plug out, then use just 1 drop of oil, close it back up.


Tried oil, didn't work. Not sure why. Anyway, I guess the sucking in dust is because I'm replacing a 140mm fan with 120mm?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guerrilladawg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> You should be fine, you might start sucking in dust. You can contacting CM, they will probably send you one for free. Or you can oil it and it will probably fix it. Just peel back the sticker, poke the plastic plug out, then use just 1 drop of oil, close it back up.
> 
> 
> 
> Tried oil, didn't work. Not sure why. Anyway, I guess the sucking in dust is because I'm replacing a 140mm fan with 120mm?
Click to expand...

More like you are loosing an intake fan and will have more exhaust fans than intake fans. This will mean opening that isn't filtered will pull in dust.


----------



## animal0307

I got an odd question. I'm looking to get a new case and I'm stuck between the Stryker/Troop and the Corsair 550D. I like the door and clean look of the 550D but hate the front panel I/O. I love the front panel I/O, handle and edgy look on the Stryker but I don't want a window. So here is my question if I get the white Stryker would someone with a black Troop want to do a straight trade for both side panels? I like the Trooper's side panels more anyway.


----------



## grizz311

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> I got an odd question. I'm looking to get a new case and I'm stuck between the Stryker/Troop and the Corsair 550D. I like the door and clean look of the 550D but hate the front panel I/O. I love the front panel I/O, handle and edgy look on the Stryker but I don't want a window. So here is my question if I get the white Stryker would someone with a black Troop want to do a straight trade for both side panels? I like the Trooper's side panels more anyway.


Is the rear panel any different than on the trooper? I just ordered my window panel for my trooper.


----------



## indyrocker

The stryker's back panel has the same profile as the windowed side panel without the window.


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grizz311*
> 
> Is the rear panel any different than on the trooper? I just ordered my window panel for my trooper.


What he said^. If you order the windowed panel for the Trooper it will be the same as the Stryker and the panel on the other won't have the same profile and to some people it may annoy them. I know it would me. Take a look at them side by side you will see what I'm talking about.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Here's my Trooper. Have never gotten around to post pictures


----------



## Equine

What fans are those on the Hxx cooler?


----------



## Evilsplashy

Bitfenix Spectre Pro


----------



## Equine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> Bitfenix Spectre Pro


I like.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Thanks


----------



## Step83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Equine*
> 
> If you were going to make your own psu covers, why not use aluminium or Steel? Everything is better when made of metal. And paint bonds better to metal.


i have loads of plastic sheets lurking about but not much steel. Either are easily bendable but the plastic for me is easier to work with


----------



## Iamazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> Bitfenix Spectre Pro


How do they preform compared to the stock H100 fans? Is there any light that passes through the top of the case?


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iamazn*
> 
> How do they preform compared to the stock H100 fans? Is there any light that passes through the top of the case?


Definitely better, MUCH QUIETER. No light passes through the top of the case, only a tiny bit. I like it that way, though. I don't want to be blind when I sleep.


----------



## WhoMastadon

has anyone had problems with the fan controller?
Finished a new build for a friend and all the fans are working, but the LEDs dont work and the LED and fan speed control doesnt work. Everything is plugged
in.

What do?


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhoMastadon*
> 
> has anyone had problems with the fan controller?
> Finished a new build for a friend and all the fans are working, but the LEDs dont work and the LED and fan speed control doesnt work. Everything is plugged
> in.
> What do?


That happened to me. Had the exact same problem. Contact Cooler Master for a replacement fan controller. Yours is dead.


----------



## Iamazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> Definitely better, MUCH QUIETER. No light passes through the top of the case, only a tiny bit. I like it that way, though. I don't want to be blind when I sleep.


So cooling and noise levels are both better? Do you have the fans wired to the H100's fan controller or the Troopers?


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iamazn*
> 
> So cooling and noise levels are both better? Do you have the fans wired to the H100's fan controller or the Troopers?


The H80. The Bitfenix are NOT PWM fans, so it doesn't matter. They blow full speed and don't make a noise.


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> The H80. The Bitfenix are NOT PWM fans, so it doesn't matter. They blow full speed and don't make a noise.


could have gotten these

Bitfenix PWM fans


----------



## WhoMastadon

Whats the best eay to get
in contact with coolermaster. I'm from Australia and the closest contact I can find is Asia?


----------



## Evilsplashy

Idc about PWM, like I said.

Coolermaster website has a live chat for Australia.


----------



## HighwayStar

What ever you do, do yourself a favor andreplace the H series fans. I just recently did and I can't believe I listened to all of that noise for so long.


----------



## nezff

Did you guys hook up the HD audio cable in your stryker/trooper? My mobo only has on spot for front audio, and the ac97 plug looks terrible hanging there?

Any advice?


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> Did you guys hook up the HD audio cable in your stryker/trooper? My mobo only has on spot for front audio, and the ac97 plug looks terrible hanging there?
> Any advice?


Yep. That's what you do. Don't cut it off, it can cause the audio to be messed up. Or you just don't plug in the audio at all if you don't use front panel audio.


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> Did you guys hook up the HD audio cable in your stryker/trooper? My mobo only has on spot for front audio, and the ac97 plug looks terrible hanging there?
> Any advice?


When my paracord comes in I plan on just removing mine. That will probably be the FIRST cable get rid of.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> Did you guys hook up the HD audio cable in your stryker/trooper? My mobo only has on spot for front audio, and the ac97 plug looks terrible hanging there?
> 
> Any advice?


I cut mine out, you must keep the ground loop in there. I just pulled it out of the header and put heat shrink over it. Then tucked it under the MB.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> Did you guys hook up the HD audio cable in your stryker/trooper? My mobo only has on spot for front audio, and the ac97 plug looks terrible hanging there?
> Any advice?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. That's what you do. Don't cut it off, it can cause the audio to be messed up. Or you just don't plug in the audio at all if you don't use front panel audio.
Click to expand...

See above


----------



## nezff

Did you cut the wires out or did you depin them from the ac connector?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> Did you cut the wires out or did you depin them from the ac connector?


I depinned the HD side and cut the wires there, one at a time. The ground loop I depinned from the AC side.


----------



## banwell

I am thnking about getting this as my next case but I am unsure of GPU clearance.

I have a 7970 with an accelero xtreme cooler and it ends up being approx 350mm in length.

I can see vertical centre strut is non removal-able and there also appears to be a pesky horizonatal brace in the middle of the strut which might get in the way of the card/cooler. Can anyone comment on whether the card will fit with the a HD caddie removed?


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *banwell*
> 
> I am thnking about getting this as my next case but I am unsure of GPU clearance.
> I have a 7970 with an accelero xtreme cooler and it ends up being approx 350mm in length.
> I can see vertical centre strut is non removal-able and there also appears to be a pesky horizonatal brace in the middle of the strut which might get in the way of the card/cooler. Can anyone comment on whether the card will fit with the a HD caddie removed?


That strut brace can be removed.


----------



## sgtgates

It will fit.. and if it doesn't... Just orientate the hdd bay's to the front intake position which is better anyway in most cases so you will be fine


----------



## benben84

Anyone have any pictures of a CM V6 GT or V8 inside the Trooper or Stryker? Got a Stryker to build now and was hoping to convince him of the V6GT.


----------



## WhoMastadon

ugh so i have a faulty fan controller, coolermaster livechat told me to speak to the place i bought it from. They told me i have to bring the entire case in. I've already built the
rig so probably not going to worry about it. Pretty dissappointing....


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhoMastadon*
> 
> ugh so i have a faulty fan controller, coolermaster livechat told me to speak to the place i bought it from. They told me i have to bring the entire case in. I've already built the
> rig so probably not going to worry about it. Pretty dissappointing....


All I did was talk to them and demanded a new one. Don't be so light


----------



## WhoMastadon

Can you get that part specifically. I seriously
CBF taking the whole rig down there which is what they want me to do. I know theyll end up holding for few days or something.

Did u get the part from CM website or from your
place of purchase?


----------



## Evilsplashy

Sure, here you go.

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cm-storm-trooper-i-o-panel-oem-package/


----------



## batman3009

If I put h100 in storm trooper,it will fit or not and there will be enough air flow to cool my other parts or not(look at my rig to see the other parts)


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman3009*
> 
> If I put h100 in storm trooper,it will fit or not and there will be enough air flow to cool my other parts or not(look at my rig to see the other parts)


If that is a question whether it will fit and cool appropriately, yes it will fit just fine and will be a great cooler. There are many in this thread using the H100, myself included.


----------



## HighwayStar

About that brown and black wire that comes from the front panel..the manual says it goes to the 200mm but don't/can't use mine 200mm. What else can it power? cause when I hook it up to other fans they don't power on.


----------



## Mhack2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluezero5*
> 
> Statistics:
> CM Storm Trooper Chassis
> ASUS Rampage 4 Extreme with VRMs watercooled
> Core i7 3930k 5.015Ghz (1.52V vcore) on Koolance CPU-370
> select1: GTX680 SLI @1230Mhz with Koolance waterblocks
> select2: HD7970 @ 1300Mhz with EK waterblock
> 16Gb Corsair 2400 DDR3 9-11-11-27 T1
> BlackIce 120+240+240 (20-30 FPI) Radiators (max core temp at 70'c)
> The Bright fan is a Enermax Duo Fan, it comes with a press switch, which I causally modified it to respond to system load.


This is a great idea, I am new to the forums here but would like to bookmark this idea so I can apply it when I build my next rig (CM Stryker! I am excited) How did you mod the fan to respond to loads? Any how to you used? Thanks!


----------



## d34thn01r

All my parts (save for the OS which Amazon for what ever reason decided to send FedEx when everything else was shipped UPS) are IN!!!!

I have pictures that I will post as soon as I get home from work, can't wait to get started!!!!


----------



## d34thn01r

I have a question that I would like some option on:

I would like to get some cables extenders to make the inside look neater... given the ginormous window.

I need the following:

1 x 24 pin power extender
1 x 8 pin CPU power extender
2 x 6 pin PCI-e power extenders

Now, NZXT has a neat little package that has all those cables for $20 + shipping, but it only comes in black
From Frozen CPU (Thanks to the awesome person whose name escape me at the moment) I have found some ModRight and BitFenix cables in white but they are sold seperately for around $40 + shipping.

I would love to get white as my case is a stryker, and would probably match better, but given that my Rig's name is Neo Noire, Black works as well, just not my first choice.

Which would you guys think would be a better fit for the Stryker?

Also, I'm trying to decide between white vs. blue LEDs for interior lighting.

Thank you in advance for all your words of wisdom.


----------



## qazzaq2004

So I just received a Cooler Master Storm Trooper and I have no freaking idea of how to mount fans in the 2 bottom slots.
I've taken out the cage and toolbox, but the holes provided are way too large and none of my screws will tighten my fans.
How did you guys do this?! I feel pretty silly not being able to figure this out...

+rep for help!


----------



## d34thn01r

You would push the screw in from the bottom, and screw into the fan itself , the same way you would mount the exhaust fan.


----------



## Jsmpick

Got my Storm Trooper today, and am loving it! (Pics to come).

I have a few questions:

1. I have a XSPC CPU water block - which I had the HARDEST time fitting - I am very concerned that all of the shifting, and sliding will have ruined my thermal paste - do you think that I should be so worried?

2. I have gone for a custom water cooling loop - which I have filled, and have leak tested for a couple of hours - is this enough, or should I leave the loop running for longer?

3. Below is a picture of the right side of the HDD bay - where I have fitted my reservoir - How am I meant to screw this side in? the gaps are too small!!


----------



## grizz311

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d34thn01r*
> 
> I have a question that I would like some option on:
> I would like to get some cables extenders to make the inside look neater... given the ginormous window.
> I need the following:
> 1 x 24 pin power extender
> 1 x 8 pin CPU power extender
> 2 x 6 pin PCI-e power extenders
> Now, NZXT has a neat little package that has all those cables for $20 + shipping, but it only comes in black
> From Frozen CPU (Thanks to the awesome person whose name escape me at the moment) I have found some ModRight and BitFenix cables in white but they are sold seperately for around $40 + shipping.
> I would love to get white as my case is a stryker, and would probably match better, but given that my Rig's name is Neo Noire, Black works as well, just not my first choice.
> Which would you guys think would be a better fit for the Stryker?
> Also, I'm trying to decide between white vs. blue LEDs for interior lighting.
> Thank you in advance for all your words of wisdom.


http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&manufacturers_id=213&products_id=35133


----------



## grizz311

I'm anxious for all of my parts to come in as well and hope that my theme will look somewhat decent.
I am going to be getting red see through tubing for my water cooling and white LED fans for the case. Hopefully it will turn out somewhat decent with the window panel.


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qazzaq2004*
> 
> So I just received a Cooler Master Storm Trooper and I have no freaking idea of how to mount fans in the 2 bottom slots.
> I've taken out the cage and toolbox, but the holes provided are way too large and none of my screws will tighten my fans.
> How did you guys do this?! I feel pretty silly not being able to figure this out...
> +rep for help!


Theres a bunch of ventilation holes down there and then there are actual mounting holes that are a bit longer. Make sure you're trying to screw them into the actual mounting holes.


----------



## indyrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jsmpick*
> 
> Got my Storm Trooper today, and am loving it! (Pics to come).
> I have a few questions:
> 1. I have a XSPC CPU water block - which I had the HARDEST time fitting - I am very concerned that all of the shifting, and sliding will have ruined my thermal paste - do you think that I should be so worried?
> 2. I have gone for a custom water cooling loop - which I have filled, and have leak tested for a couple of hours - is this enough, or should I leave the loop running for longer?
> 3. Below is a picture of the right side of the HDD bay - where I have fitted my reservoir - How am I meant to screw this side in? the gaps are too small!!


Sadly there is no good way that I have found short of dremmeling the prongs out and fabricating a bracket to clamp the res in.

Also on another note can some one take a picture of how the window is mounted to the side panel on the stryker? I am debating for next semester the trooper or the stryker for a mod that is in the planning stages.


----------



## batman3009

I have 2 questions:

1.What is the best position & best cooling for the h100(stock fans & may upgrade it later to push & pull) in storm trooper(rear-back-front).

2.I got asus gtx 680 direct cuII top & i want to know if it will fit in the storm trooper or not?(the other parts in my hot rig!!!!,see it & tell me your opinion if they will fit or not).


----------



## nezff

has anyone used the haf x psu cover in the trooper/stryker yet


----------



## Iamazn

Any idea if the EVGA GTX 680 Classified will fit in the Trooper?


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iamazn*
> 
> Any idea if the EVGA GTX 680 Classified will fit in the Trooper?


It will..

Why do people ask if graphics cards can fit into a FULL TOWER CHASSIS?!...


----------



## Equine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> has anyone used the haf x psu cover in the trooper/stryker yet


I'm still waiting for mine, I'll post about it when I get them.


----------



## whitetiger8282

Hi love your build. You have a gd-65 mother board from msi how do you like it? How many fans can you use on it? what processor do you have?
any problems?
thanks


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> It will..
> Why do people ask if graphics cards can fit into a FULL TOWER CHASSIS?!...


Most likely first build people lol


----------



## Jsmpick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyV43*
> 
> Hi Troopers,
> Can I join you're club?? here's my humble rig... =)
> 
> Just sharing.....thanks....=)


Can anyone point me in the right direction for the LED strips? (in the UK)


----------



## Equine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jsmpick*
> 
> Can anyone point me in the right direction for the LED strips? (in the UK)


I don't live in the UK, but maybe these. Can't comment on quality, and you will have to do manual wiring(you could wire it to the led on/off button perhaps, I don't know the voltage coming from it), but its cheap.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Flexible-KITCHENS-LIGHTING-RESTAURANTS-DELIVERY/dp/B007O4I3GI/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1348308846&sr=8-7


----------



## Jsmpick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Equine*
> 
> I don't live in the UK, but maybe these. Can't comment on quality, and you will have to do manual wiring(you could wire it to the led on/off button perhaps, I don't know the voltage coming from it), but its cheap.
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Flexible-KITCHENS-LIGHTING-RESTAURANTS-DELIVERY/dp/B007O4I3GI/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1348308846&sr=8-7


Thanks. Wouldn't know where to start with the wiring!


----------



## Equine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jsmpick*
> 
> Thanks. Wouldn't know where to start with the wiring!


Solder black to negative and red to positive. Simple. Or find a spare wall adapter that outputs the correct voltage(likely 12v) and wire it from that.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jsmpick*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TonyV43*
> 
> Hi Troopers,
> Can I join you're club?? here's my humble rig... =)
> 
> Just sharing.....thanks....=)
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone point me in the right direction for the LED strips? (in the UK)
Click to expand...

Modeler's Brand ship internationally.

http://modelersbrand.com/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> so worked a little bit on the top this weekend got it all wired up, had to do some minor cuting in the top to ensure the strips fit perfectly so they would create a glow and the strips not be seen at all. I think I succeeded as with it on it isnt crazy bright just a backlighting as the front is and none of the strips can be seen at any angle.
> 
> Took some pics of the top after I had it completed, had to cut little tunnels almost in each plastic tab for the strip to run though and ran all the wires super neat so they couldnt be seen. (this first set of pics is from my iphone so the red in the pics isnt near how red they actually are)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some pics with the cover on the computer it adds a nice glow through the top without shining out of the grills (these are much better
> 
> 
> pics from my DSLR showing the true red)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me know what you think!


My review of their LED's this will be getting an update soon with his newer LED's.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1225922/modelers-brand-leds


----------



## Equine

How much of a difference do you think there is between the standard stuff I could get on amazon or at an electronics store and the stuff this modelers brand place sells? Cause them pictures look good. But I dislike ordering through email.


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iamazn*
> 
> Any idea if the EVGA GTX 680 Classified will fit in the Trooper?


It should. I have a SC signature 2 in my stryker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Equine*
> 
> I'm still waiting for mine, I'll post about it when I get them.


cant wait.


----------



## Aspec89

new here.. didnt feel like posting pics til i got window and stuff, still need mobo/cpu/ram which ill be ordering next week. gpu will be here this week.










wires did look ok.. til i forgot i didnt have the fans connected or modular cables from psu... i have 6x sickleflows, anyone know any good fan controllers(dont care if it really controls them, just to power) to get rid of all that mess and make a lil more room in back? that also would match the front of the case somewhat and not look completely ugly lol


----------



## Bonehead69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iamazn*
> 
> Any idea if the EVGA GTX 680 Classified will fit in the Trooper?


Don"t mind the wiring mess as I really don't care about cable management since it can't be seen anyway.............

But here is 2 EVGA 4GB FTW+ backplate equipped 680s in my Trooper........... they fit nice


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonehead69*
> 
> Don"t mind the wiring mess as I really don't care about cable management since it can't be seen anyway.............
> But here is 2 EVGA 4GB FTW+ backplate equipped 680s in my Trooper........... they fit nice


It's not so much about it not being able to be seen it's more about getting the smoothest airflow which helps keep noise down and also about pride and showmanship in your're computer


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Equine*
> 
> How much of a difference do you think there is between the standard stuff I could get on amazon or at an electronics store and the stuff this modelers brand place sells? Cause them pictures look good. But I dislike ordering through email.


About twice the LED count per inch and they don't burn out like some. It's a small shop ran out of his home, he doesn't have enough sales to justify a normal web site yet. They are the only LED's that I will buy now. Tom is a really good guy and ships fast, most times with in the hour of the order if its during the day. I have 2 yards I just got this week waiting to go in to mine. He is a modeler and that it what started his company because he was sick of getting crappy LED's. justinwebb was the first on OCN and maybe the first ever to use them in a PC. Tom has helped many with lighting projects and effects in their cases, because he knows that stuff, like back lighting designs on panels. When you place the order you still use paypal, so you are covered there. You'll want the Doulde Density Smooth LED tape. Zero hot spots, meaning it looks like a CCFL and not a bunch of LED's spot lighting, one sold light.


----------



## d34thn01r

Just finished my Stryker build last night!!! I will post some pictures as soon as I get home from work.....

The thing is stupid fast! Temps are good, and I can't wait to start gaming on this thing....

Side note: This thing is MASSIVE!!!


----------



## Equine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> It should. I have a SC signature 2 in my stryker
> cant wait.




Not too shabby eh? I had to drill four holes and cut a bit off the edge of one of the covers. Anyone with more patience than I do could make this look a lot better.


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Equine*
> 
> 
> Not too shabby eh? I had to drill four holes and cut a bit off the edge of one of the covers. Anyone with more patience than I do could make this look a lot better.


And now I'll order one lol. I only need the one for the PSU cause I have an intake fan in the other space.
Looks like they sold them all....


----------



## Equine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> And now I'll order one lol. I only need the one for the PSU cause I have an intake fan in the other space.
> Looks like they sold them all....


My psu actually intakes from the top too(though its passive most of the time, I have no gpu load yet). So I flipped it over.


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> About twice the LED count per inch and they don't burn out like some. It's a small shop ran out of his home, he doesn't have enough sales to justify a normal web site yet. They are the only LED's that I will buy now. Tom is a really good guy and ships fast, most times with in the hour of the order if its during the day. I have 2 yards I just got this week waiting to go in to mine. He is a modeler and that it what started his company because he was sick of getting crappy LED's. justinwebb was the first on OCN and maybe the first ever to use them in a PC. Tom has helped many with lighting projects and effects in their cases, because he knows that stuff, like back lighting designs on panels. When you place the order you still use paypal, so you are covered there. You'll want the Doulde Density Smooth LED tape. Zero hot spots, meaning it looks like a CCFL and not a bunch of LED's spot lighting, one sold light.


spot on review of them, they beat any led strip I have ever come across and outperform as well. I have mine on all the time and still going strong. Plus tom is a great guy who I told him to come here to help spread the word about his products. Great service as well


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aspec89*
> 
> new here.. didnt feel like posting pics til i got window and stuff, still need mobo/cpu/ram which ill be ordering next week. gpu will be here this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wires did look ok.. til i forgot i didnt have the fans connected or modular cables from psu... i have 6x sickleflows, anyone know any good fan controllers(dont care if it really controls them, just to power) to get rid of all that mess and make a lil more room in back? that also would match the front of the case somewhat and not look completely ugly lol


Welcome to the Frat.. We be the Troopers..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonehead69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Iamazn*
> 
> Any idea if the EVGA GTX 680 Classified will fit in the Trooper?
> 
> 
> 
> *Nice build*
> 
> Don"t mind the wiring mess as I really don't care about cable management since it can't be seen anyway.............
> 
> But here is 2 EVGA 4GB FTW+ backplate equipped 680s in my Trooper........... they fit nice
Click to expand...

Oh yea.. There is not a Card that you can't fit into a Trooper..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Equine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> It should. I have a SC signature 2 in my stryker
> cant wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not too shabby eh? I had to drill four holes and cut a bit off the edge of one of the covers. Anyone with more patience than I do could make this look a lot better.
Click to expand...

*This build is great..*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> About twice the LED count per inch and they don't burn out like some. It's a small shop ran out of his home, he doesn't have enough sales to justify a normal web site yet. They are the only LED's that I will buy now. Tom is a really good guy and ships fast, most times with in the hour of the order if its during the day. I have 2 yards I just got this week waiting to go in to mine. He is a modeler and that it what started his company because he was sick of getting crappy LED's. justinwebb was the first on OCN and maybe the first ever to use them in a PC. Tom has helped many with lighting projects and effects in their cases, because he knows that stuff, like back lighting designs on panels. When you place the order you still use paypal, so you are covered there. You'll want the Doulde Density Smooth LED tape. Zero hot spots, meaning it looks like a CCFL and not a bunch of LED's spot lighting, one sold light.
> 
> 
> 
> spot on review of them, they beat any led strip I have ever come across and outperform as well. I have mine on all the time and still going strong. Plus tom is a great guy who I told him to come here to help spread the word about his products. Great service as well
Click to expand...

Heck yea.Booo wee.. That Modeler's Brand stuff is the Toaster Oven...


----------



## Horizons

Update:

Been doing a lot of research on the Intel 3960x CPU and from the reviews I've read that it's crazy for power as your improve voltages/frequency. (Hopefully, I said that right...lol. Still new and learning as I go) So, with that said I'll most likely be getting a 1200 watt PSU.


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horizons*
> 
> Update:
> Been doing a lot of research on the Intel 3960x CPU and from the reviews I've read that it's crazy for power as your improve voltages/frequency. (Hopefully, I said that right...lol. Still new and learning as I go) So, with that said I'll most likely be getting a 1200 watt PSU.


What kind of card/cards will you be running with that much power?


----------



## Horizons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> What kind of card/cards will you be running with that much power?


Didn't I list the parts I was planning for my build? lol. Anyway, I plan on running a GTX 690 in there. Planning to watercool my CPU and GPU with 2 rads in this case. Not quite sure how I'm going to loop it yet as I don't have the parts in.


----------



## senna89

anyone have problems whit this defect ? :
The screwed part of VGA braket tilt down slightly, have you ever some issues whit this thing ?


----------



## sqdstr

Hi all,
I've been following this thread for quite a while now and finally I'm proud to be able to join u guys.
I started building my 2nd personal rig this month, but I'm still waiting for the new PSU to arrive to finish the build.
I made a mistake when ordering the parts, I chose the Corsair AX850 thinking it would be good enough to power the rig, but didn't check the amount of cables and connections to the PSU. Sadly I didn't have enough to connect all components so I had to return the AX850 and now I'm waiting for the AX1200 to arrive, along with the white Corsair sleeved cables.
Anyway here's the full spec list:

Case: CM Storm Stryker
LED: 2x Bitfenix Alchemy Connect 15x White LED 30cm
PSU: Corsair AX1200
PSU Cables: Corsair Sleeved Modular White
MB: Asrock Z77 OC Formula
CPU: Intel Core I5-3570K
CPU Cooler: Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme
RAM: Corsair Dominator Platinum 2133MHz 16GB
GFX: 2x MSI GTX680 Lightning
Sound: Asus ROG Xonar Phoebus
SSD: Corsair Neutron GTX 240GB
HDD: Hitachi Deskstar 7K3000 2TB
BD-ROM: Asus BC-12B1ST

And here are some pics of the build so far


----------



## Equine

That makes me regret choosing the extreme6 over the OC formula. But I don't think I could possibly use all those USB ports.


----------



## _REAPER_

I wish CM would make more white cases..


----------



## Japmeet

Hi guys!
I'm planning to buy the storm trooper/stryker soon. I have one question about the case (which apparently I couldn't find an answer to anywhere!) Does the Trooper (Window edition, the one that comes with the windowed side panel out of the box) have this 
side panel or does it come with this one instead :  ? I've looked through all the pages (I guess) on this forum but I couldn't find an answer so if anyone could point me in the right direction it'd be awesome!
Thanks!








Oh and btw! Sick rigs! Keep up the good work people!


----------



## Equine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I wish CM would make more white cases..


Heresy. Mini-Trooper.


----------



## Twisted Mind

Why is there such a big difference in price in usa store and eu store?
http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cm-storm-trooper-i-o-panel-oem-package/
http://www.cmstore.eu/cm-storm/stryker/trooper-stryker-control-panel/


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Equine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I wish CM would make more white cases..
> 
> 
> 
> Heresy. Mini-Trooper.
Click to expand...

Did you say mini Trooper?


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Did you say mini Trooper?


That would be a sweet htpc


----------



## clubber_lang

Welp.....I picked up my ST case a few months ago....and last night I finally had time to install some hardware! This is my very first ( just me ) build ). I looked at about 80+ cases at fry's ( usually order everything from Newegg and so forth ).....but I wanted to see first hand exactly what these cases were like up close and personal......and I like the Storm trooper the best. There were other cases that were bigger and ran a close 2nd.....but something about the overall fit-n-finish of this case and the layout.......just had to get it.

Parts list of what I have installed :
Seasonic Platinum 1000w PSU
Asus DVD burner
Lightscribe Blu-ray burner
3 X 640GB Cav Blacks WD HDD's
**** Asrock Extreme 7 ( not installed yet )

On it's way or being ordered :
Intel 2600K
2X4GB G-skill ram
CPU cooler ( haven't made up my mind on which one yet )
Fan controller ( Not sure which one I'm going with just yet )
Not sure on a sound card yet....want to see what the onboard sounds like first
1 - GTX 670 ( will add a 2nd one in the winter )

Think that about sums it up. Was going to build all of this into my Caselabs TH10 , but I don't have the room for this sucker at my new place....so unfortunately I may have to sell it. Hence why I got the Storm trooper case.


----------



## clubber_lang

Little advice?

Guys I just figured out how to pop the big top cover off of this case and checking it out I have the big single 200mm CM fan that came with this case. There are two pretty big gaps on both side of the fan ( about 2" )....seems pretty inefficient? Thinking of putting a couple good quality 120mm fans in there instead? I am going to install a couple on the side cover as well as it's built for them anyways. My case seems a little different than a lot of them here in this thread. Man....I love this case!


----------



## Cayuga

clubber_lang,

I went for (2) 140 mm CM BladeMaster fans instead of the single 200 mm top fan for the same reasons you stated. They fit perfect with no gaps and a net increase in CFM. I run them controlled by the trooper's fan controller on Max with very little noise.

The beauty of this case is that it is so flexible when it comes to components. You can go simple or take your build to the max like many have done.

The photo shows part of the top 140 mm fans. I have since added a CM PWM puller fan on the Hyper 212 EVO CPU cooler and a G. Skill turbulence II ram cooler fan that are not shown. The Push-Pull seems to help during higher loads (-4 degrees C), but no difference while idling.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubber_lang*
> 
> Little advice?
> Guys I just figured out how to pop the big top cover off of this case and checking it out I have the big single 200mm CM fan that came with this case. There are two pretty big gaps on both side of the fan ( about 2" )....seems pretty inefficient? Thinking of putting a couple good quality 120mm fans in there instead? I am going to install a couple on the side cover as well as it's built for them anyways. My case seems a little different than a lot of them here in this thread. Man....I love this case!


I also have two 120mm instead of one 200mm


----------



## clubber_lang

Thanks for the info and the pics guys. So *Evilsplashy* , you used the *120mm fans* , which I was thinking that what would fit....but *Cayuga* , you installed *140mm fans* and they fit well? It looks like they did but I don't have a clear shot to look at them. But now that I think about it , when I popped the top off it looked like I had plenty of options there ( as in...a lot of holes) so I guess the case will accept both I take it?


----------



## Step83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubber_lang*
> 
> Thanks for the info and the pics guys. So *Evilsplashy* , you used the *120mm fans* , which I was thinking that what would fit....but *Cayuga* , you installed *140mm fans* and they fit well? It looks like they did but I don't have a clear shot to look at them. But now that I think about it , when I popped the top off it looked like I had plenty of options there ( as in...a lot of holes) so I guess the case will accept both I take it?


They fit, I have a blue vortex 14cm and a GT 1250 in the roof on mine did have two 14s but moved one to the rear. meant my VRMs werent covered but the rad fan mix


----------



## clubber_lang

Step....so those are 140's you have in there?


----------



## Step83

Blue ones a 140, greys a 120 so both fit


----------



## clubber_lang

Thank you!


----------



## banwell

Got this case today and i have to say its much smaller than I thought. Generally I think the case is okay - but a poor upgrade over my old case - a CM690 adv . Cant see why so many people and reviewers are gushing over what is a mediorce offering.


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *banwell*
> 
> Got this case today and i have to say its much smaller than I thought. Generally I think the case is okay - but a poor upgrade over my old case - a CM690 adv . Cant see why so many people and reviewers are gushing over what is a mediorce offering.


Not sure if you're serious. The Trooper delivers on everything that Coolermaster says it can do.


----------



## banwell

Why is there no native suppot for 140/120 mm fans at front without HDD cages?

The case handle is so soft I can peel it with my finger nail.

I can easily flex the rear panel.

Either mid towers have grown or have full towers shrunk becasuse the trooper seems small. One of the key purchasing decisions for me was the switch from mid to full. To atleast get something more from what I already had and I feel let down. I should return the case really, but it was cheapish and I guess its a sight improvement over what I had.

As you can see size has been the biggest let down. I should stop watching reviews on yt done by small people claiming the case is massive.


----------



## Equine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *banwell*
> 
> Got this case today and i have to say its much smaller than I thought. Generally I think the case is okay - but a poor upgrade over my old case - a CM690 adv . Cant see why so many people and reviewers are gushing over what is a mediorce offering.


I know, right? The lack of the promised bacon-powered death ray is revolting.


----------



## banwell

Hmm.. Correction my have to ship this back.

There is no mountings for 140mm fans in the bottom of the case.

So a case from the same manufacturer over 2 years ago which costs half the price has more fan mounting options. I am pretty miffed as I have one 120mm fan and its an exhaust one, all others are 140mm. Even the side panel only takes 120mm. Would it have killed them to punch a few more holes.

Also the removable filters are pretty weak and half thought out imo. The top one has minimal sliders for retention and flaps around like a diving board when "locked" in place.

Sorry if I am sounding so negative but I feel as though so many good things have been said about this case it time some of the bad stuff was said too. The case is good just not great.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *banwell*
> 
> Got this case today and i have to say its much smaller than I thought. Generally I think the case is okay - but a poor upgrade over my old case - a CM690 adv . Cant see why so many people and reviewers are gushing over what is a mediorce offering.


The reason you say it's smaller than you thought is because mid towers these days are usually the size of full towers. Well, good mid towers. If you look at the expensive mid towers (100+) they are usually around the same size as full towers. That's just how it is these days. There are few mid tower cases that are in that range that I would consider small. There are many rumors going around that say there will be another classification of those cases that are bigger than a mid-tower, but smaller than a full tower. No idea what they'd call it though.

In all honesty, the difference between full towers and mid towers is not the size anymore. It's the features. Take a look at a HAF 912 and compare it to the Storm Trooper. The Trooper has TONS more radiator support. Radiator support makes or breaks the classification as a full tower case. It's silly, I know.

-As for the 120mm/140mm front fans. I completely agree with you, but I don't think it should be a flaw.
-For the rubber handle - You must have super long or sharp finger nails, because I can't do that. Plus, it's rubber. Go ahead and scratch any rubber material. It'll leave a mark. Why would you want to scratch off rubber anyways..?
-I agree, the back panel seems a bit wimpy, but it's actually quite strong. Take any other side panel, and you can flex it WAY more than the Trooper. It's gauge is almost as good as the HAF X, which has the best metal on any case. Period.

I'm not trying to be mean, but these are some "eh" reasons to dislike a case.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *banwell*
> 
> Hmm.. Correction my have to ship this back.
> There is no mountings for 140mm fans in the bottom of the case.
> So a case from the same manufacturer over 2 years ago which costs half the price has more fan mounting options. I am pretty miffed as I have one 120mm fan and its an exhaust one, all others are 140mm. Even the side panel only takes 120mm. Would it have killed them to punch a few more holes.
> Also the removable filters are pretty weak and half thought out imo. The top one has minimal sliders for retention and flaps around like a diving board when "locked" in place.
> Sorry if I am sounding so negative but I feel as though so many good things have been said about this case it time some of the bad stuff was said too. The case is good just not great.


Please tell me another case that has 140mm mounts on the bottom. I'm interested. There aren't many GOOD 140mm fans around, so that's why they didn't put 140mm fan mounts. Look at CoolerMaster's 140mm fans. They're garbage. I think you're just WAY too picky. I don't think you're going to find any other case as good as the Trooper. Lol.


----------



## clubber_lang

Well....I'm new to this thread as of today. I did get this case a couple months ago but I just started putting her together last night. Feeling it out , going through this thread ( which has been a HUGE HELP!! ).....and basically just trying to get some ideas on how I'll finish my build.

The quality : Banwell?? I'm not sure what to say. I own one of the biggest extreme cases on the planet ( Caselabs TH10 )......and it is pretty much considered a full on custom type case....best I've ever seen. BUT.....this new little ( Little compared to my TH10 ) case " I think" is pretty dang amazing. I think the build quality sets the bar pretty high as far as full towers go. Sure....there are bigger cases out there like the Level10 GT and so forth.....but they also cost twice as much. Plain and simple.....this is the best $145.00 case ( that's what I paid for it ) I could find. I looked at some $160.00 - $200.00 cases that didn't turn me on as much as this one did. A lot of thought process when into the design I think to.


----------



## Equine

I paid $110 for my trooper. I found nothing with higher quality and more features at that price point.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubber_lang*
> 
> Well....I'm new to this thread as of today. I did get this case a couple months ago but I just started putting her together last night. Feeling it out , going through this thread ( which has been a HUGE HELP!! ).....and basically just trying to get some ideas on how I'll finish my build.
> The quality : Banwell?? I'm not sure what to say. I own one of the biggest extreme cases on the planet ( Caselabs TH10 )......and it is pretty much considered a full on custom type case....best I've ever seen. BUT.....this new little ( Little compared to my TH10 ) case " I think" is pretty dang amazing. I think the build quality sets the bar pretty high as far as full towers go. Sure....there are bigger cases out there like the Level10 GT and so forth.....but they also cost twice as much. Plain and simple.....this is the best $145.00 case ( that's what I paid for it ) I could find. I looked at some $160.00 - $200.00 cases that didn't turn me on as much as this one did. A lot of thought process when into the design I think to.


+1 for this comment


----------



## banwell

Well I expected the same features as CM690 advanced and more with the Storm Trooper.

I have stripped the CM690 now and replaced all the Coolermaster fans *except the front 120mm. I have sharkmoon fans from my last build and put two 140s intakes in the roof and one "golf ball" sharkmoon high performance 120mm as exhaust. Nothing is being used on the sides of floor atm.

Fingers crossed the performance should be equal to my old case.

Things I do like so far... I can ditch my old usb3 front bay, I have not as yet installed my old fan controller, my ssds are mounting properly in the HDD cages, I also like the black internal cabling over the previous mismash of colours on the CM690.

My vga card just fits. Would have like some backward compatibility for the CM690 vga support as the aftermarket cooler really needs extra support, but I can drill some holes I guess.


----------



## Citizen Joe

Greetings everyone! Been lurking on this forum for a fair bit reading up on computer building and ideas for case modding.

Got myself a trooper a few months ago and I finally have a complete computer built so I thought I'd join the club!

I proudly Present my ever so humble, first ever build.










Blue, blue and moar blue. Also White.

Got the idea for the EL wire in the grooves from the dude who made that green case. You know the one I mean. Quite clever and looks really nice I think. Just holding it in place with sticky tack for now. Any suggestions on something to attach it with?


And in case you didn't notice, got mahself a blue power button logo *****ezzuh







(I couldn't be arsed to change the power/HDD LEDs).


I opted to hide the optical drive behind one of the front dust filter things since I don't use it much. Looks cleaner too.


I also chose the Sentry Mix fan controller cause its made of the same rubberized material as the case and is pretty much the same color (i.e. It looks good)

Got some damn freaking bright cold cathodes lighting up the top grill that are supposed to be a deep blue apparently (not _quite_ as bright as in the picture but still). Please dont ask where I got the CCFLs or the EL wire, my friend gave them to me so I gots no clue where they came from.


And finally:

The inside of the case

Running a SABERTOOTH Z77, SLI'd GTX 560 ti's (overclocked to 960mhz), Intel i7 2600k (overclocked to 4.8 ghz), and an H100 for CPU cooling.
Using Corsair Vengeance RAM (1600mhz) at stock speeds.


And of course my incredibly awesome amazing clean cable management behind the other side panel....










Also a picture of my monitor+keyboard setup for some reason. Found an old LCD monitor in the basement so that's whats with the smaller one. Figured I might as well use it.










And that's all folks! Hope ya like it as much as I do. Some feedback would be nice and if anyone has suggestions for additions/improvements feel free to share.









Edit: also just wanted to say that you guys are awesome. This thread gave me so many great ideas for my case mod and its awesome to see all the different things people do with their cases and the number of different ideas everyone has.


----------



## Citizen Joe

OH! And one other thing. While the stock fans that come with the H100 work great, are very high airflow and have great static pressure at max speeds (like 100+ CFM at 7mmH2O or something?) they're damned loud. Any suggestions for good replacements? They also don't seem to respond to attempts at controlling their speed. Even the fan controller on the front of my case and the MOBO headers do very little to hinder them. Like with the fan controller turned all they way down, the fans still run at very high speed. Are they supposed to do that?


----------



## Equine

I approve of this computer.


----------



## Citizen Joe

I feel like your avatar is mocking me >_>


----------



## banwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citizen Joe*
> 
> I feel like your avatar is mocking me >_>


Very sexy build!


----------



## Equine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citizen Joe*
> 
> I feel like your avatar is mocking me >_>


Maybe it is.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> anyone have problems whit this defect ? :
> The screwed part of VGA braket tilt down slightly, have you ever some issues whit this thing ?


Do Anyone ever had any problems whit this chassis about this defect ?


----------



## Evilsplashy

Nope, just you. Take a better picture. It's too blurry and get a close up. Better lighting too lol


----------



## Citizen Joe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> Do Anyone ever had any problems whit this chassis about this defect ?


What defect? Just push the graphics card up higher when you're screwing it in maybe?


----------



## Equine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citizen Joe*
> 
> What defect? Just push the graphics card up higher when you're screwing it in maybe?


This


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citizen Joe*
> 
> What defect? Just push the graphics card up higher when you're screwing it in maybe?


and so the vga stays straight and does not fall ?


----------



## Equine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> and so the vga stays straight and does not fall ?


Fabricate a bracket to support the card. or use a lighter card.


----------



## clubber_lang

Oh holy hell! I just spent the last 2hrs reading through about 100 pages of this thread........and still have 375+ to go HAHA! Some great friggin' builds in this thread. Also.....some awesome pictures of some dissected cases to really let you see the internals!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citizen Joe*
> 
> Greetings everyone! Been lurking on this forum for a fair bit reading up on computer building and ideas for case modding.
> 
> Got myself a trooper a few months ago and I finally have a complete computer built so I thought I'd join the club!
> 
> I proudly Present my ever so humble, first ever build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue, blue and moar blue. Also White.
> 
> Got the idea for the EL wire in the grooves from the dude who made that green case. You know the one I mean. Quite clever and looks really nice I think. Just holding it in place with sticky tack for now. Any suggestions on something to attach it with?
> 
> 
> And in case you didn't notice, got mahself a blue power button logo *****ezzuh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I couldn't be arsed to change the power/HDD LEDs).
> 
> 
> I opted to hide the optical drive behind one of the front dust filter things since I don't use it much. Looks cleaner too.
> 
> 
> I also chose the Sentry Mix fan controller cause its made of the same rubberized material as the case and is pretty much the same color (i.e. It looks good)
> 
> Got some damn freaking bright cold cathodes lighting up the top grill that are supposed to be a deep blue apparently (not _quite_ as bright as in the picture but still). Please dont ask where I got the CCFLs or the EL wire, my friend gave them to me so I gots no clue where they came from.
> 
> 
> And finally:
> 
> The inside of the case
> 
> Running a SABERTOOTH Z77, SLI'd GTX 560 ti's (overclocked to 960mhz), Intel i7 2600k (overclocked to 4.8 ghz), and an H100 for CPU cooling.
> Using Corsair Vengeance RAM (1600mhz) at stock speeds.
> 
> 
> And of course my incredibly awesome amazing clean cable management behind the other side panel....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also a picture of my monitor+keyboard setup for some reason. Found an old LCD monitor in the basement so that's whats with the smaller one. Figured I might as well use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's all folks! Hope ya like it as much as I do. Some feedback would be nice and if anyone has suggestions for additions/improvements feel free to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: also just wanted to say that you guys are awesome. This thread gave me so many great ideas for my case mod and its awesome to see all the different things people do with their cases and the number of different ideas everyone has.


I LOVE IT! I'm going to be steeling your disk drive idea







Where did you get the LED for the power button?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citizen Joe*
> 
> I feel like your avatar is mocking me >_>


I said the same thing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citizen Joe*
> 
> OH! And one other thing. While the stock fans that come with the H100 work great, are very high airflow and have great static pressure at max speeds (like 100+ CFM at 7mmH2O or something?) they're damned loud. Any suggestions for good replacements? They also don't seem to respond to attempts at controlling their speed. Even the fan controller on the front of my case and the MOBO headers do very little to hinder them. Like with the fan controller turned all they way down, the fans still run at very high speed. Are they supposed to do that?


GT-15's are the best fans for rads for quiet performers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Citizen Joe*
> 
> What defect? Just push the graphics card up higher when you're screwing it in maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> and so the vga stays straight and does not fall ?
Click to expand...

That is what should happen. Does it screw in all the way?


----------



## Raptor1966

i have the asus gtx 680 direct cuII top and it fits fine, the only issue i have is, because of the black bracket circled in red it is very awkward to screw the card in to the back pane

l


----------



## kpforce1

Well guys/gals.... looks like I may get the Supa Troopa back up an running tonight. I got the blocks on my x58 classified. A lot of my mod time has been devoted to my new SR-2, quad SLI Lan-Li project







. Updates on the trooper soon


----------



## tonylefrancais

hello all
I'm French I discovered your forum and I am also a fan of the stryker.
I do not speak English so I speak with a translator.
thank you





here is my hardware:

Cooler Master case stryker
asus maximus formula v
graphics card sapphire hd 7970 2gb edition overcloc
Intel Core i5 2500 k
corsair h60 watercooling
corsair hx 650 watt power supply
samsung sync master monitor its sa350 full hd 120 hertz
intel ssd 120 gb 520 Cherryville
2x4 gb corsair veangance DDR3 1600 RAM
Sony Optiarc 24X DVD Burner
Asus Vulcan ANC headset


----------



## Citizen Joe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I LOVE IT! I'm going to be steeling your disk drive idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get the LED for the power button?


Well I got them at the hobby store near my place. Also I wasn't feeling particularly confident in my soldering ability nor had a solder gun at hand so I pulled something pretty darn sketchy









No solder? Never fear! Duct tape is here!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> GT-15's are the best fans for rads for quiet performers.


Linky? :3


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citizen Joe*
> 
> Well I got them at the hobby store near my place. Also I wasn't feeling particularly confident in my soldering ability nor had a solder gun at hand so I pulled something pretty darn sketchy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No solder? Never fear! Duct tape is here!
> Linky? :3


lol hey, MacGyver engineering is awesome! It works doesn't it?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citizen Joe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I LOVE IT! I'm going to be steeling your disk drive idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get the LED for the power button?
> 
> 
> 
> Well I got them at the hobby store near my place. Also I wasn't feeling particularly confident in my soldering ability nor had a solder gun at hand so I pulled something pretty darn sketchy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No solder? Never fear! Duct tape is here!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> GT-15's are the best fans for rads for quiet performers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Linky? :3
Click to expand...

You know the saying, if you can't duck it, uhh here is a link

GT-15's
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/scge120mmsic2.html

Here are GT-14's if you want to run at 100% and be almost 100% silent with about 75% of the performance of the GT-15's.
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/scge120mmsic1.html


----------



## Citizen Joe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> You know the saying, if you can't duck it, uhh here is a link
> GT-15's
> http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/scge120mmsic2.html


OHHHHHH......... Those fans. Yeah, I got some recommendations for them but couldn't bloody find them anywhere, always out of stock :[

Thanks for the link bro.


----------



## Step83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citizen Joe*
> 
> OHHHHHH......... Those fans. Yeah, I got some recommendations for them but couldn't bloody find them anywhere, always out of stock :[
> Thanks for the link bro.


Theres loads of places with GT15's in the UK, do like the LED change any idea what LEDs they use on that PCB? i may just have to order a spare control panel to tweak it


----------



## Aspec89

anyone got any pics/links of red cold cathodes in case? got some LED strips but they dont look as good as i thought they would. dont really know crap about all the different lightings


----------



## GoodInk

*CM has something very special planed for all the Scout owners and it should go live tomorrow!*
I know many of you here are still owners of the Scout.


----------



## Citizen Joe

Err... question... does anyone know if its feasible (temp-wise) to put two graphics cards with those damned huge 3-slot Asus heatsinks next to each other? Like in SLI? Seems like there might not be enough airflow to the top card.


----------



## Citizen Joe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aspec89*
> 
> anyone got any pics/links of red cold cathodes in case? got some LED strips but they dont look as good as i thought they would. dont really know crap about all the different lightings


Get some modeler's brand LED tape maybe? Good stuff, very high density of LEDs.
http://www.modelersbrand.com/

Edit: gosh durned double-post
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> Theres loads of places with GT15's in the UK, do like the LED change any idea what LEDs they use on that PCB? i may just have to order a spare control panel to tweak it


They're 4mm LED's I think?


----------



## justinwebb

LED's > Cold cathodes plus take up less space and have cleaner colors

and lol at the duct tape, classy.


----------



## Citizen Joe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> LED's > Cold cathodes plus take up less space and have cleaner colors
> and lol at the duct tape, classy.


Not MY cold cathodes


----------



## oerfydkn09

Repost my simple Trooper is called "BIG T"













thnx for viewing


----------



## cyrusdb

Quote:


> This is my very simple Stryker Codename[angel mimi]


----------



## oerfydkn09

^ proud to be a Filipino =)


----------



## Aspec89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> LED's > Cold cathodes plus take up less space and have cleaner colors
> and lol at the duct tape, classy.


Have 2 strips of the NZXT LEDs, both 2m long. Maybe I just don't got them placed right... Ran them along the edge of the inside where window is, then other from window across bottom where ssd cage is and up side of of HDD cage area to top and around.. just seemed like cathodes would light case up better than the LEDs. Maybe I just need different led brand or to reroute.. any ideas would be appreciated, first build so kinda wanna make it look good.

Edit: where do you get those blue strips that citizen Joe has on outside of case? Im tempted to steal his XD wanted to go blue but Idk how to solder so stuck with a red theme. Which is ok lol.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aspec89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> LED's > Cold cathodes plus take up less space and have cleaner colors
> and lol at the duct tape, classy.
> 
> 
> 
> Have 2 strips of the NZXT LEDs, both 2m long. Maybe I just don't got them placed right... Ran them along the edge of the inside where window is, then other from window across bottom where ssd cage is and up side of of HDD cage area to top and around.. just seemed like cathodes would light case up better than the LEDs. Maybe I just need different led brand or to reroute.. any ideas would be appreciated, first build so kinda wanna make it look good.
> 
> Edit: where do you get those blue strips that citizen Joe has on outside of case? Im tempted to steal his XD wanted to go blue but Idk how to solder so stuck with a red theme. Which is ok lol.
Click to expand...

I've had those junk NZXT's before, they lasted about 6 months. Trust me Modelers is where it's at. Check my review in my sig. Here is a video on how to solder them.


----------



## Aspec89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I've had those junk NZXT's before, they lasted about 6 months. Trust me Modelers is where it's at. Check my review in my sig. Here is a video on how to solder them.


May try them out... Soldering can't be too hard for a beginner.. I hope lol. It's not possible to have them on a on/off switch is it? And I'm not sure how much I would need... Have windowed panel and kinda like how the guy did his top in red, his front is a bit too much though lol. What are those wires called that the guy did on front in green? And the other guy who did it in blue? Or any clue on the pricing


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citizen Joe*
> 
> Not MY cold cathodes


Yes trust me the modelers brand is far brighter, no transformer pack, less power draw and more even crisp light.


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aspec89*
> 
> May try them out... Soldering can't be too hard for a beginner.. I hope lol. It's not possible to have them on a on/off switch is it? And I'm not sure how much I would need... Have windowed panel and kinda like how the guy did his top in red, his front is a bit too much though lol. What are those wires called that the guy did on front in green? And the other guy who did it in blue? Or any clue on the pricing


I did the red and was the original person to do the top and front of the trooper, you don't have to soldier there is a way to use the clip on connection that he sells as well. The front isnt super bright just the camera exposure length made it look like that. It's a even glow on the top and front. I have some red strips left over from mine if anyone is interested. I think I even have 2 non solder clips.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aspec89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I've had those junk NZXT's before, they lasted about 6 months. Trust me Modelers is where it's at. Check my review in my sig. Here is a video on how to solder them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May try them out... Soldering can't be too hard for a beginner.. I hope lol. It's not possible to have them on a on/off switch is it? And I'm not sure how much I would need... Have windowed panel and kinda like how the guy did his top in red, his front is a bit too much though lol. What are those wires called that the guy did on front in green? And the other guy who did it in blue? Or any clue on the pricing
Click to expand...

You can put them on stock LED switch, in fact I have a small 4 inch strip in mine right now running on the switch. Makes for a nice soft red glow. I also like running them off the MB fan header, you can have them get brighter as the CPU heats up







If you are just wanting to do the inside, 2-3 ft will be more than enough depending on how bright you want it. You need about a yard for the top panel.


----------



## HighwayStar

Anyone have any pics of the NZXT hue in their case?


----------



## Aspec89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> You can put them on stock LED switch, in fact I have a small 4 inch strip in mine right now running on the switch. Makes for a nice soft red glow. I also like running them off the MB fan header, you can have them get brighter as the CPU heats up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are just wanting to do the inside, 2-3 ft will be more than enough depending on how bright you want it. You need about a yard for the top panel.


Ill have to take pics when I get home Friday of how I have my NZXT LEDs ran. May just send both back to newegg for a refund if possible, and get modelers since you said I can wire them to the stock on/off switch. Would the switch power them or how would they need to he wired? I have no experience but willing to learn







and guess ill have to buy some cheap fans to steal wires from them too? And the wire I was talking about I think they said its EL wire? Or something like that

Edit: have a pic back on page 470 and looking at it vs others... It looks like complete crap lol


----------



## justinwebb

honestly if you don't have any wiring experience this isn't the best place to learn, you could fry your whole computer by connecting the wrong wire.


----------



## Aspec89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> honestly if you don't have any wiring experience this isn't the best place to learn, you could fry your whole computer by connecting the wrong wire.


If that's true then I may just try cold cathodes.... Think they'd light up better than those NZXT LEDs. Has to be some where to hide the wiring.. bunch of room where toolbox goes or is it a pain wiring those too?

Edit: how good are the bitfenix alchemy LEDs? Those strips look like they'd be a lot better.


----------



## justinwebb

dont waste your money on any LED except for modelers brand, I have looked at them all and I have been into lighting my whole life and nothing will compare to the double LED's.

What color are you looking into getting?


----------



## Aspec89

Red. Since I'm definitely not trying to change the LEDs on the power/controller buttons.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aspec89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> honestly if you don't have any wiring experience this isn't the best place to learn, you could fry your whole computer by connecting the wrong wire.
> 
> 
> 
> If that's true then I may just try cold cathodes.... Think they'd light up better than those NZXT LEDs. Has to be some where to hide the wiring.. bunch of room where toolbox goes or is it a pain wiring those too?
> 
> Edit: how good are the bitfenix alchemy LEDs? Those strips look like they'd be a lot better.
Click to expand...

You're not going to fry your PC connecting them to your LED switch. It's positive and negative, this LED tape will not run if you have the power backwards. I'll have to look to see what wire is pos and neg on the case's switch. The tricky part is connecting to the switch, I had these open fan headers that I used, but most are not open like I have. The other way would be cutting the connector off and soldering the wires together.


----------



## GoodInk

For all you older CMSSC menber's








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nic-CM*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> The Scout 2 is here! Much like it's predecessor, it is uniquely tuned to getting your game on wherever and whenever. This time around, we focused on harnessing the look and feel of futuristic weaponry and focusing on user choice. This manifested in minimizing the basic case fans provided since many of our DIY users reported that they often switch their case fans out for something more appropriate to their specific setup or theme. We hope that you enjoy the ability to put up to 9 fans and fit just about any hardware in there while you visit LANs all over.
> 
> As promised, I have put together a giveaway for our loyal Scout 2 fans here on the CM Storm Scout / Scout 2 Club. It will run from today until 10/9/12 at 12pm PST.
> 
> It's very simple. Just enter your Serial Number and upload a picture of it!
> 
> I really look forward to seeing who has the oldest original Scout case!
> 
> *Edit: The serial number is located on the rear of the chassis near the expansion slots.*
> 
> http://coolermaster-usa.com/contest/091812/home.php


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> You're not going to fry your PC connecting them to your LED switch. It's positive and negative, this LED tape will not run if you have the power backwards. I'll have to look to see what wire is pos and neg on the case's switch. The tricky part is connecting to the switch, I had these open fan headers that I used, but most are not open like I have. The other way would be cutting the connector off and soldering the wires together.


its not about wiring the strips incorrectly if he accidentally wires 12v positive into a ground or something else it can short out the psu and other components, its best to not learn on something expensive. Sure the led's wont be a problem but there are numerous other things that can go wrong with someone inexperienced cutting and soldering.


----------



## SortOfGrim

tomorrow surgery, hopefully Saturday or Sunday I'll redo my storm; new graphics card, add or change radiator.. not sure yet


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> You're not going to fry your PC connecting them to your LED switch. It's positive and negative, this LED tape will not run if you have the power backwards. I'll have to look to see what wire is pos and neg on the case's switch. The tricky part is connecting to the switch, I had these open fan headers that I used, but most are not open like I have. The other way would be cutting the connector off and soldering the wires together.
> 
> 
> 
> its not about wiring the strips incorrectly if he accidentally wires 12v positive into a ground or something else it can short out the psu and other components, its best to not learn on something expensive. Sure the led's wont be a problem but there are numerous other things that can go wrong with someone inexperienced cutting and soldering.
Click to expand...

Well maybe, I was about 10 and took my 3 broken RC cars and made a new one, so maybe wiring just makes sense to me.


----------



## grizz311

Got mostly everything set up... Ready for leak testing, just going to take mobo and PSU out...
This is my first water cooling project and I did cut some steps, so its not perfect...


----------



## Aspec89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Well maybe, I was about 10 and took my 3 broken RC cars and made a new one, so maybe wiring just makes sense to me.


I could order a extra panel to try it out on. Have an old 350w PSU also, my current 955 is gonna be my backup pc after I get my new mobo/CPU(waiting to see the 8350s) before I get a fx 8120/8150. Then ill have a Athlon 64 3400+ I could **** around with... It's on a mobo with agp and DDR1 still. If that would work to test or try, wouldn't really care if that pc screwed up. It's worthless these days. This is my first and probably last build for awhile so I wanna make it right and look good lol. Just not doing watercooling... Seems like too much work and maintenance.


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> For all you older CMSSC menber's


not fair I sold my scout that i have had since 2009 like 3 months ago :/


----------



## Aspec89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oerfydkn09*
> 
> Repost my simple Trooper is called "BIG T"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thnx for viewing


Did you do the window yourself? Or is there places around who does this stuff? Not exactly sure what kind of place would do it or what kinda prices it would be. Looks pretty awesome.

Edit: also noticed you changed the power/panel LEDs.. seen that frozencpu or whatever site is called has led bulbs just not sure which to use. Might buy a new panel board and try my luck at it.. fav color is blue lol would love to change mine.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyrusdb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my very simple Stryker Codename[angel mimi]
Click to expand...

I really like this Build.. the IPod or Cell phone / Camera stand is a Great Idea.. Fillipino's are very Imaginative people.


----------



## unimatrixzero




----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> For all you older CMSSC menber's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not fair I sold my scout that i have had since 2009 like 3 months ago :/
Click to expand...

Ouch, if you know the person you sold it to, don't tell them, thats way older than mine, lol.


----------



## justinwebb

I heart the Philippines I spent 2 months there when I was sent over for my job, best time of my life. Traveled to tons of places and partied every night all on the companies money







The women are quite beautiful as well


----------



## CM MR HAF

We just launched the Scout 2. Troopers and Strykers have a new comrade in arms. Fully updated and modernized thanks to feedback from many on this fine thread and forum.


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

CM have truly made 3 epic cases, all we now though is a white scout 2 to go with the stryker


----------



## grizz311

Everything except hard drives is set up. Temp monitors reading between 26-28C Idle on both CPU and mobo.


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grizz311*
> 
> Everything except hard drives is set up. Temp monitors reading between 26-28C Idle on both CPU and mobo.


Are you going to do the VRMs?


----------



## grizz311

I will in the near future. I did not have enough fittings to do them right now.


----------



## HighwayStar

I really want a REAL water cooling setup but I move my rig too much. (couple times per week or so to Lans/work). I'm thinking i'm asking for a disaster to happen by doing a true loop.


----------



## grizz311

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> I really want a REAL water cooling setup but I move my rig too much. (couple times per week or so to Lans/work). I'm thinking i'm asking for a disaster to happen by doing a true loop.


What are your concerns in regards to it?Water leaking somewhere? If so, Wouldn't worry about it, if you secure everything properly


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grizz311*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> I really want a REAL water cooling setup but I move my rig too much. (couple times per week or so to Lans/work). I'm thinking i'm asking for a disaster to happen by doing a true loop.
> 
> 
> 
> What are your concerns in regards to it?Water leaking somewhere? If so, Wouldn't worry about it, if you secure everything properly
Click to expand...

I'll second that, but you might get more of a work out moving it.


----------



## indyrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I'll second that, but you might get more of a work out moving it.


That sir is the truth I have moved my system plenty of times and I have yet to spring a leak and as long as you don't store knives in your case you should be fine. XP


----------



## kpforce1

Ok, I finally got some updated pics of the trooper with the x58 @ i7 920 swapped in....









I'm still buttoning up some stuff and doing some testing but @ 4.2Ghz the 920 idles at 30*C.... waaaay cooler than it ever did on air


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Ok, I finally got some updated pics of the trooper with the x58 @ i7 920 swapped in....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still buttoning up some stuff and doing some testing but @ 4.2Ghz the 920 idles at 30*C.... waaaay cooler than it ever did on air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sweet setup!

Did you use a different size tube on the chipset?


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Sweet setup!
> Did you use a different size tube on the chipset?


Thanks!







and yes I have 3/8 ID tube going to/on the chipset/MOS blocks... on the x48 setup I had with the q9550 @ 4.1 Ghz the 3/8 tube made no difference. I have a ton of fittings anyway (same ID as 3/8 tubing).







The i7 920 runs waaaaay cooler than the q9550 did though. Even at 1.445V the 920 max stress load only hits 53C and I have the pumps/fans at 50-60% lol. Kind of like going from the gtx 480 GPU to the gtx 670 as far as heat output goes


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

I am slowly expanding the amount of CM Storm products i own, my Sonuz headset arrived today,
sadly though the notch that held the microphone in place and stopped it from fulling out was broken on arrival








have emailed CM Europe CS to see if they will send me a replacement microphone (hopefully they can)


----------



## GoodInk

I got me some new toys today in the mail today, macro rings









An ash


My tubing

Zoomed out

Zoomed in

A blob of solder

MDPC sleeving

A key

Exacto knife


----------



## Aspec89

is corsair h100 worth it or is it better to save the money and go for a real watercooling setup like others have in their troopers? how often do you have to maintenance it? im ordering asus crosshair v formula-z, 8-16gb corsair vengeance 1600 ddr3, Kingston SSD, win7 CD next weekend then waiting til the FX8300's are released, til then im running my X4 955, since most are probably running the high end mobo's anyone got an estimate of what it costs to do a watercooling setup? or guide me to everything thats needed(figured frozencpu is best site to use for this?)

GoodInk: if i dont connect the modelers brand led's to the on/off switch, what other ways are there to power them? watched the videos... shouldnt be any reason i cant do it.


----------



## sqdstr

The AX1200 finally arrived with the white sleeved cables so I was finally able to finish the build.


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sqdstr*
> 
> The AX1200 finally arrived with the white sleeved cables so I was finally able to finish the build.


How do you like the corsair fan in the rear? Better airflow?


----------



## ineedafriend

HEY I just got the Trooper and must say best case iv ever had! and i cas wondering if this water cooling system would fit in it? http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12222/ex-wat-162/XSPC_Rasa_750_RS360_Universal_CPU_Triple_Radiator_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_Updated_Pump_and_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g30c83s137

i really like the system and if someone could give me some help that would be GREAT!


----------



## SortOfGrim

'real' water cooling









It took me around 4 hours to change the graphics card and 240 radiator, currently doing a leak test (completed) and a bleed run








sorry..I'm a bit too tired atm, the pills aren't helping either..
anyway.. pix:



oh, I replaced the 240 rad with a XSPC EX240 multi port but I need an extender for the bottom port so I can use that as a drain. I wanted to use the valve but unfortunately it's too long.
And I changed the XFX HD6850 to a XFX HD6870 XXX edition, mainly because a couple of months ago something fell off the card







and I didn't want to risk it.
Although still running fine I also noticed it started to bend twist and warp


----------



## Aspec89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sqdstr*
> 
> The AX1200 finally arrived with the white sleeved cables so I was finally able to finish the build.


the modular cables on the AX series pretty bendable/flexable? got a cougar cmx1000 due to being on sale but the cables are really stiff.. so figured id get a new psu after rest of my computer is built for better cabling and putting this cougar cmx1000 in with my old parts but awesome looking build you got lol


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aspec89*
> 
> is corsair h100 worth it or is it better to save the money and go for a real watercooling setup like others have in their troopers? how often do you have to maintenance it? im ordering asus crosshair v formula-z, 8-16gb corsair vengeance 1600 ddr3, Kingston SSD, win7 CD next weekend then waiting til the FX8300's are released, til then im running my X4 955, since most are probably running the high end mobo's anyone got an estimate of what it costs to do a watercooling setup? or guide me to everything thats needed(figured frozencpu is best site to use for this?)
> 
> GoodInk: if i dont connect the modelers brand led's to the on/off switch, what other ways are there to power them? watched the videos... shouldnt be any reason i cant do it.


I say get a real watercooling if you are thinking about it, I would get a XSPC RayStorm D5 EX240 kit. I know it's more money but the WB is much nicer than the Rasa and the pump is way better. If the pump ever goes out you can replace it with out having to buy a new res too. It's a much stronger pump too if you end up WC'ing your GPU. If you don't want to spend that much then the RS240 kit will still cool your CPU great, the pumps can be hit or miss with noise, if you get a good one they are super quiet. The fans are good but do make some noise at anything over 75%. I would just buy new tubing right off the bat, that XSPC stuff sucks, get Durelene, people have been having great results with it, If you want color get Mayhem's dyes.
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/dupvctu7id5o.html

As for maintance, once the tubing goes then you will need to change it out, other than that not much. Good tubing will last 6-12 months.

As for the LED's any 12v will work, you can connect them to your PSU, he sells molex connectors, or a fan header. For fan headers just cut some old fan's wire off and use that.

Molex wiring


Fan wiring

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ineedafriend*
> 
> HEY I just got the Trooper and must say best case iv ever had! and i cas wondering if this water cooling system would fit in it? http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12222/ex-wat-162/XSPC_Rasa_750_RS360_Universal_CPU_Triple_Radiator_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_Updated_Pump_and_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g30c83s137
> 
> i really like the system and if someone could give me some help that would be GREAT!


Not with out modding. The Trooper is set up for 2x240's not a 360.


----------



## SortOfGrim

god damn! Installed the HD6870 but for some reason can't setup 3 monitors..all worked well with the HD6850


----------



## Iamazn

Is this page the right place to buy the windowed side panel? How long might it take to ship if I live in California?


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Trooper is set up for 2x240's not a 360.


It actually capable of a 240 or 280 up top







. I have one up there and it fits fine with no mods


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Trooper is set up for 2x240's not a 360.
> 
> 
> 
> It actually capable of a 240 or 280 up top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have one up there and it fits fine with no mods
Click to expand...

True that


----------



## Equine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iamazn*
> 
> Is this page the right place to buy the windowed side panel? How long might it take to ship if I live in California?


Yes. The thing ships from City of Industry(CA), and stuff gets to me in around five days including processing and whatnot.


----------



## HighwayStar

Seems that the haf X psu cover is still out of stock


----------



## nezff

build so far. Still need sleeving.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> build so far. Still need sleeving.


Very nice! I've been following your build around.


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 'real' water cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took me around 4 hours to change the graphics card and 240 radiator, currently doing a leak test (completed) and a bleed run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry..I'm a bit too tired atm, the pills aren't helping either..
> anyway.. pix:
> 
> 
> oh, I replaced the 240 rad with a XSPC EX240 multi port but I need an extender for the bottom port so I can use that as a drain. I wanted to use the valve but unfortunately it's too long.
> And I changed the XFX HD6850 to a XFX HD6870 XXX edition, mainly because a couple of months ago something fell off the card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I didn't want to risk it.
> Although still running fine I also noticed it started to bend twist and warp


How you liking those casters? I like the idea of them being on a full tower to pull it out from under the desk but not sure if they would be good for on top.


----------



## sqdstr

@ Nezff: The Corsair AF140 was actually more for aesthetics but I do like it yes.

@ Aspec89: Those sleeved cables are sometimes a bit stiff but they are flexible enough to get a nice cable management.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*


this is the inside of top cover of trooper right ?

someone have photos of stryker top cover please ?


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> this is the inside of top cover of trooper right ?
> someone have photos of stryker top cover please ?


The same but white? I can't imagine that the plastic is going to be much different from the Trooper to Stryker.


----------



## senna89

yes but same plastic or glossy plastic also inside the top panel


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> Very nice! I've been following your build around.


got another 680 coming.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> yes but same plastic or glossy plastic also inside the top panel


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> this is the inside of top cover of trooper right ?
> someone have photos of stryker top cover please ?


help ?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> How you liking those casters? I like the idea of them being on a full tower to pull it out from under the desk but not sure if they would be good for on top.


On top?







Like on a rails, upside down?

(rough night, got it now)


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> How you liking those casters? I like the idea of them being on a full tower to pull it out from under the desk but not sure if they would be good for on top.
> 
> 
> 
> On top?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like on a rails, upside down?
Click to expand...

On top of the desk, lol


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> On top of the desk, lol


Oooh, that makes more sense. I had a rough night









I wouldn't use the ones I got, they are full plastic. But they did had softer, rubberized wheels..so yeah


----------



## Bluezero5

Got myselt the window panel for the Trooper, and I cannot be happier with the results:




Specs:
CM Storm Trooper Chassis
ASUS Rampage 4 Extreme with VRMs watercooled
Core i7 3930k 5.2Ghz (1.52V vcore) on Koolance CPU-370
BIOS-mod for Custom loads and GPU selection.
select1: GTX680 SLI @1250Mhz with Koolance waterblocks
select2: HD7970 @ 1300Mhz with EK waterblock
32Gb GSkill Trident 2400 DDR3 10-10-12-26 T1
BlackIce 120+240+240 (20-30 FPI) Radiators (max core temp at 68'c)

Other Custom mods:
LED changes color from computer load.
Acoustic insulation done in ALL interior. (drops noise by around 5-7 dBA)
PWM-mod on AP-30 4250rpm Gentle Typhoons.
Voltages mod done on GTX680. (parallel resistors)
Trooper chassis top cage made into a wind tunnel to deliver 250CFM.
Overall Noise around 35dBA.
Using 1200W, and 3 monitors for full surround.


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluezero5*
> 
> Got myselt the window panel for the Trooper, and I cannot be happier with the results:
> 
> 
> Specs:
> CM Storm Trooper Chassis
> ASUS Rampage 4 Extreme with VRMs watercooled
> Core i7 3930k 5.2Ghz (1.52V vcore) on Koolance CPU-370
> BIOS-mod for Custom loads and GPU selection.
> select1: GTX680 SLI @1250Mhz with Koolance waterblocks
> select2: HD7970 @ 1300Mhz with EK waterblock
> 32Gb GSkill Trident 2400 DDR3 10-10-12-26 T1
> BlackIce 120+240+240 (20-30 FPI) Radiators (max core temp at 68'c)
> Other Custom mods:
> LED changes color from computer load.
> Acoustic insulation done in ALL interior. (drops noise by around 5-7 dBA)
> PWM-mod on AP-30 4250rpm Gentle Typhoons.
> Voltages mod done on GTX680. (parallel resistors)
> Trooper chassis top cage made into a wind tunnel to deliver 250CFM.
> Overall Noise around 35dBA.
> Using 1200W, and 3 monitors for full surround.


That setup is intense.


----------



## Aspec89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I say get a real watercooling if you are thinking about it, I would get a XSPC RayStorm D5 EX240 kit. I know it's more money but the WB is much nicer than the Rasa and the pump is way better. If the pump ever goes out you can replace it with out having to buy a new res too. It's a much stronger pump too if you end up WC'ing your GPU. If you don't want to spend that much then the RS240 kit will still cool your CPU great, the pumps can be hit or miss with noise, if you get a good one they are super quiet. The fans are good but do make some noise at anything over 75%. I would just buy new tubing right off the bat, that XSPC stuff sucks, get Durelene, people have been having great results with it, If you want color get Mayhem's dyes.
> http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/dupvctu7id5o.html
> As for maintance, once the tubing goes then you will need to change it out, other than that not much. Good tubing will last 6-12 months.
> As for the LED's any 12v will work, you can connect them to your PSU, he sells molex connectors, or a fan header. For fan headers just cut some old fan's wire off and use that.
> Molex wiring
> 
> Fan wiring
> 
> Not with out modding. The Trooper is set up for 2x240's not a 360.


figured i would just get red colored tubing instead of messing with dyes, not worried about WC my gpu anytime soon plus its not a reference model. just need a more flexable psu so thinking about getting the corsair AX1200 series after everything else is done. just wanna watercool the CPU and maybe the mobo(read its best to have them seperate cause of how much heat the board creates?)


----------



## Aspec89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sqdstr*
> 
> @ Aspec89: Those sleeved cables are sometimes a bit stiff but they are flexible enough to get a nice cable management.


looking at your stryker build they are way more flexible than this cougar cmx 1000. my PSU can run everything so it'll be last thing i end up replacing. need another anyways to set up my old 955 when finished with this build.


----------



## russcatt

Hey guys I have been reading this thread for a while now so I would thought I would finally post and show my rig.
I am really pleased with this new build especially the case which is huge compared to my old Thermaltake arour JR so big in fact that I had to build a new desk which you can see in some of the pictures below also the pics are a few weeks old and I have moved the RAM to the correct slots.
A little tip for anybody who wants to use a LED strip I use a NZXT LED strip that comes with a on/off button and brightness slider but it was on a PCI bracket so I took out the toolbox and put it there for easier access

Specs:
Intel Core i5 3570K
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo
Asrock z77 extreme 4
2GB MSI GTX 670 Power Edition OC
Corsair 8GB (2X4GB) DDR3 1866Mhz
Crucial 128GB M4 SSD
1TB Western Digital Caviar Black
Corsair TX550M 550W
CM Storm Trooper Case
Trooper windowed sidepannel
NZXT 24x Red LED Sleeve - 2m


----------



## Krazee

Just ordered this case for a buddy's pc. He asked me to build it for him. Once I get all the parts I will post pics and progress. Woot!


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluezero5*
> 
> Got myselt the window panel for the Trooper, and I cannot be happier with the results:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> CM Storm Trooper Chassis
> ASUS Rampage 4 Extreme with VRMs watercooled
> Core i7 3930k 5.2Ghz (1.52V vcore) on Koolance CPU-370
> BIOS-mod for Custom loads and GPU selection.
> select1: GTX680 SLI @1250Mhz with Koolance waterblocks
> select2: HD7970 @ 1300Mhz with EK waterblock
> 32Gb GSkill Trident 2400 DDR3 10-10-12-26 T1
> BlackIce 120+240+240 (20-30 FPI) Radiators (max core temp at 68'c)
> Other Custom mods:
> LED changes color from computer load.
> Acoustic insulation done in ALL interior. (drops noise by around 5-7 dBA)
> PWM-mod on AP-30 4250rpm Gentle Typhoons.
> Voltages mod done on GTX680. (parallel resistors)
> Trooper chassis top cage made into a wind tunnel to deliver 250CFM.
> Overall Noise around 35dBA.
> Using 1200W, and 3 monitors for full surround.


More pictures please


----------



## SortOfGrim

what he said!


----------



## Bluezero5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what he said!


OK, a better intro then.







thanks for the support:

First on the acoustics, here's a sample of what is done through out the entire chassis.
You be surprised by how much noise it can reduce. from 40-45dBA total to now around 35-40dBA.



Side fan, with the window panel, one of the weakness is the lack of air hitting the MB from the sides, I noticed a 3-4 'C raise on the MB, and wasn't too happy, so I installed this side fan firmly on the PSU, I manage to get the same result as without the window, so I am happy again.



Here's a clear view on the front with flash light, note the back fan is now on, cause CPU load is now above 50%.



Here's a front view without the intake. You will see I put the TOP cage on top, and used a 4250 AP-30, however, this fan is LOUD without PWM control, and a PWM mod with a simple soldering iron MUST be done. There's another fan in front that I modified to be a clip on together with the 3 front panels here. the flow indicator is also clearly seen.



Here's the flow chart before I installed the HD7970, afterwards, I just make the bottom card flow to the middle HD7970 before flowing out.



For all storm trooper owners, you will know how the top rad can be tough to make push/pull since the handle gets in the way. Here's my slight mod without removing the handle, and I used a 12mm fan. (you will need to modify the fan frame a little too. but yes, now my trooper's top rad has push/pull too.



Bottom rad. I did a slight leg extension for the trooper, cause I realize without it, the bottom rad's air flow (out) is facing some high pressure, this leg extension actually was significant on temps the bottom rad can reduce. I recommend to all trooper owners with bottom rads.



my 3 monitors, I use sound stix II, fits nicely undernearth the 2 side monitors. these monitors are 27" and all with Nvidia 3D enabled for some SICK BF3 surround 3D action. (and yes, you need a trick to launch that for BF3 too, but that's another topic. lol.)



Here's a naked view on my components before the HD7970 installation. thought I take a picture. and you will see the VRM water blocks too. one of the BEST feature of the trooper is the ability for 2x240 radiators on TOP and BOTTOM plus as 120 on the back, this is one of the best chassis ever.



Now the Pre-BIOS, which is easier than you think. I just editted the BIOS to have a PRE-load screen. as in my setup, I have 2 sets of GPUs, GTX680 SLI and a HD7970, I would like the BIOS to boot them according to my choice, I simply turn off PCIe-2 from the BIOS if I want to use my GTX680 SLI, and turn off 1and3, if I want to use HD7970. Since I was doing it, I also made a set of CPU/RAM speed to use, it is no more than having more than 1 set of data that will load into your bios.



btw, here's the manual switch in case the pre-BIOS fails.







This will turn on/off PCI-e lanes too.



and the CPU load senstive FANS, these are enermax vegas duo, they come with a swtich that's very easy to mod to PWM control too, then from there, all I did was add CPU load to PWM signal -> self made switch panel -> fan switch for LED color. and I got the fans to change color according to CPU load.

here's a view from idle to 49%



here's 50% to 85% (usually gaming)



and here's 85% plus, usually only happens during stress tests of huge data renderings. (which I do occasionally)



Hope this isn't shameful.







and hope you like it!

Specs:
*CM Storm Trooper Chassis
ASUS Rampage 4 Extreme with VRMs watercooled
Core i7 3930k 5.2Ghz (1.52V vcore) on Koolance CPU-370
BIOS-mod for Custom loads and GPU selection.
select1: GTX680 SLI @1250Mhz with Koolance waterblocks
select2: HD7970 @ 1300Mhz with EK waterblock
32Gb GSkill Trident 2400 DDR3 10-10-12-26 T1
BlackIce 120+240+240 (20-30 FPI) Radiators (max core temp at 68'c)*


----------



## Equine

I am unworthy.


----------



## HighwayStar

Man...Thats pretty incredible! +rep to you


----------



## remorseless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Equine*
> 
> I am unworthy.


your worthy in my eyes. aslong as your a club member.


----------



## remorseless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> god damn! Installed the HD6870 but for some reason can't setup 3 monitors..all worked well with the HD6850


I have this card and it comes with 2 dvi 1 hdmi and 1 display port, you can only use two active displays such as the dvi or hdmi you need to use the display port for a 3rd which is dumb. some display ports cost alot just because that port comes on the macbooks so i guess they feel the need to sell it at high cost.


----------



## Equine

Well I just added noise dampening material to the insides of my case. And guess what. It dampened the noise. But now I hear the slight ticking of one of the fans and the scratching from my mechanical backup drive. Darn.


----------



## Bluezero5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remorseless*
> 
> I have this card and it comes with 2 dvi 1 hdmi and 1 display port, you can only use two active displays such as the dvi or hdmi you need to use the display port for a 3rd which is dumb. some display ports cost alot just because that port comes on the macbooks so i guess they feel the need to sell it at high cost.


for some HD7970, there's only 2 active ports, you will need an inactive-> active ports to make three ports work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Equine*
> 
> Well I just added noise dampening material to the insides of my case. And guess what. It dampened the noise. But now I hear the slight ticking of one of the fans and the scratching from my mechanical backup drive. Darn.


I also had to fix some of my issues with tubes running near my fans too, sometimes in tight spaces, just need to go through by trail and error to make it all fixed up.


----------



## remorseless

i know i was referencing the xfx 6870


----------



## Step83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remorseless*
> 
> i know i was referencing the xfx 6870


Must be something drivery, my ASUS DCUII 6950/6970 was happy with 4 plugged in my XFX 6870 didnt like having more than two connected despite being listed as Eyefinity ready


----------



## Nerfmegently

I was wondering if it is possible to add some bitfenix alchemy strips to the LED controller on the CM Storm Stryker. I will be putting at least 180 cm worth of it and i didn't want to burn the controller out because of so much current going through it.


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nerfmegently*
> 
> I was wondering if it is possible to add some bitfenix alchemy strips to the LED controller on the CM Storm Stryker. I will be putting at least 180 cm worth of it and i didn't want to burn the controller out because of so much current going through it.


I have 3 30CM ones connected to my trooper
each once is connected to a different connecter.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remorseless*
> 
> I have this card and it comes with 2 dvi 1 hdmi and 1 display port, you can only use two active displays such as the dvi or hdmi you need to use the display port for a 3rd which is dumb. some display ports cost alot just because that port comes on the macbooks so i guess they feel the need to sell it at high cost.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluezero5*
> 
> for some HD7970, there's only 2 active ports, you will need an inactive-> active ports to make three ports work.
> I also had to fix some of my issues with tubes running near my fans too, sometimes in tight spaces, just need to go through by trail and error to make it all fixed up.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> Must be something drivery, my ASUS DCUII 6950/6970 was happy with 4 plugged in my XFX 6870 didnt like having more than two connected despite being listed as Eyefinity ready


Thx all.

My 6870 got 1x DVI-Dual, 1x DVI-Single, 1x HDMI and 2x MDP. So basically I got ****ed with the triple eyefinity monitor setup with a 6870







even with an active MDP adapter to DVI-Single.








Oh well, still got a HD 6850, better go crossfire









Now second question, are there different sizes in length of crossfire bridges?


----------



## remorseless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Thx all.
> My 6870 got 1x DVI-Dual, 1x DVI-Single, 1x HDMI and 2x MDP. So basically I got ****ed with the triple eyefinity monitor setup with a 6870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even with an active MDP adapter to DVI-Single.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, still got a HD 6850, better go crossfire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now second question, are there different sizes in length of crossfire bridges?


yes depends on how the motherboard's layout was designed. Originally i have a gigabyte ud5 990fcx mobo and now the crosshair v and the x16 lanes are futher and the cable that came with my asus was much longer than the gigabyte one. I guess it depends on manufacture layout.

also i had to use two 6870s for my eyefinity just because the single 6870 was being dumb not sure why. the xfx 6870 was the only poopy one


----------



## Step83

Pretty much what Remoreless said, You should be able to get longer ones.

Also slightly off topic but, i have 2 DVI ports and 4 HDMI's.... MUST GET MOAR SCREENS!


----------



## SortOfGrim

thx remorseless, Step83!


----------



## Nerfmegently

hmm, have you tried to connect all three to just one of the connectors? i am still using the White fans that came with the stryker (Changing them out soon though) but was still wondering how much power the connectors can supply.


----------



## marduke83

just bought my Stryker today, got tired of the phantom feeling so cheap and rattling all the time. Will be doing some basic mods before transfering my rig into it, changing the top LEDs is priority on my list as I donot like red in my computer builds. Other than that I don't think there is anything else I need to change, I may change out the fans, but am undecided about that yet. Will post some pics when I get the chance. Looks like it is going to be very easy to work with, and like my cm690II adv. it will be great build quality (that thing is like a tank!).


----------



## remorseless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marduke83*
> 
> just bought my Stryker today, got tired of the phantom feeling so cheap and rattling all the time. Will be doing some basic mods before transfering my rig into it, changing the top LEDs is priority on my list as I donot like red in my computer builds. Other than that I don't think there is anything else I need to change, I may change out the fans, but am undecided about that yet. Will post some pics when I get the chance. Looks like it is going to be very easy to work with, and like my cm690II adv. it will be great build quality (that thing is like a tank!).


well lucky you since you have the stryker your fan led's are white!


----------



## nezff

Any of you guys wanting to get rid of your Stryker stock fans, let me know via PM.


----------



## kpforce1

I just picked up another 670 ftw and another water block for the trooper


----------



## benben84

Built a Stryker this weekend, still waiting on getting good pictures. Funny thing about it, my wife is looking at it come together and she goes; "You should have bought the white one." Now I'm thinking about switching lol I bet once I tell her that if I get the "white one" I would need to buy a bunch of extra parts for water cooling that she will say no.


----------



## remorseless

get them both? i just ordered the stryker and scout 2 just to have whenever i start my next build. 1 month until eisberg release!


----------



## marduke83

Does anyone know what type of LED's I need to change the top panel ones? I currently have some 25mA ones, but not sure if they are the right rating. If anyone knows I would greatly appreciate the help.


----------



## remorseless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marduke83*
> 
> Does anyone know what type of LED's I need to change the top panel ones? I currently have some 25mA ones, but not sure if they are the right rating. If anyone knows I would greatly appreciate the help.


i would pm GoodInk as he has done that mod if no one replies.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remorseless*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *marduke83*
> 
> Does anyone know what type of LED's I need to change the top panel ones? I currently have some 25mA ones, but not sure if they are the right rating. If anyone knows I would greatly appreciate the help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would pm GoodInk as he has done that mod if no one replies.
Click to expand...

Nope I'm still running the stock LED's on the panel, I just have LED's connected to the switch. oerfydkn09 has replaced the power button LED's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oerfydkn09*
> 
> Repost my simple Trooper is called "BIG T"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thnx for viewing


----------



## kpforce1

For anyone interested.... I just discovered the egg is selling the SR-2 mobo for $369.99 and free shipping







. Why do I always find these things after I already buy something? *sigh*


----------



## Bluezero5

it is super easy to replace the LED, just buy a blue one, solder the old one off and on with the new one.
you can get the LED is places where they see computer components, probably a more local merchant.


----------



## marduke83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluezero5*
> 
> it is super easy to replace the LED, just buy a blue one, solder the old one off and on with the new one.
> you can get the LED is places where they see computer components, probably a more local merchant.


Not really what I was asking, the LEDs have different current draw ratings, the ones I have are 25mA, but I could have chosen from 15, 20, 25, 30, and 40mA so I wasn't sure if it would have an impact on the strykers I/O circuit. I would guess it wont make too much difference. But thanks anyway.







I will just try and solder them in and see what happens.. haha Also I'm going for white LEDs, changing it up a bit from the usual blue or red.


----------



## Equine

Why can't you use a multimeter to test how much power is already going through the circuit?


----------



## marduke83

I don't have any power hooked up yet, am going to get the mods out of the way before transferring the components. If someone else could measure it for me it would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Bluezero5

your fan has different ampage ratings. since the voltage is the same, all computer components are current labelled instead.
won't have too much impact as long as relatively near in value. I would pick and from 20-30mA in this case.


----------



## marduke83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluezero5*
> 
> your fan has different ampage ratings. since the voltage is the same, all computer components are current labelled instead.
> won't have too much impact as long as relatively near in value. I would pick and from 20-30mA in this case.


Ok cool, thanks. Will have them in tomorrow, and the rig finished on saturday (time permitting). And hopefully should have some pics up.







Am really looking foreward to working with the stryker.


----------



## MrBigglesWorth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> I just picked up another 670 ftw and another water block for the trooper


How do you like those 680 heatkiller blocks on the 670's?


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBigglesWorth*
> 
> How do you like those 680 heatkiller blocks on the 670's?


Absolutely fantastic blocks IMO. You have to have a 670 with the reference 680 PCB to do this though







. There are a few out


----------



## MrBigglesWorth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Absolutely fantastic blocks IMO. You have to have a 670 with the reference 680 PCB to do this though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . There are a few out


Yes im aware of that. the reason i asked is because im planning on going with the evga ftw 670 as well, albeit the 2 gb version but that's irrelevant haha but its good to know that these blocks work well and i'll most likely pick one up.

thanks!


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

got my new SSDs for raid 0 so thought i will take a picture of the back of my pc
haven't secured the sata cables though because I am currently waiting for a second Bitfenix one to arrive


----------



## marduke83

well found out the hard way that the stock LEDs are not rated for 12v... haha soldered the new ones in and was testing with 9v (really should have only used 3v but didn't have one available) and pop, the power LED blew, with a small puff of smoke. haha Double checked the rest of the circuit to make sure it didn't pop anything else, and all is good.. whoops







now I just have to find the little sleeves that sit over the power and hdd leds...


----------



## luvtabildem

This is my build, hope to be accepted here, I'm part way through, putting in gfx cards, got to start looking at cable management, it's been a while since my last and first ever go at this A8n sli premium with Opti cpu and 8800 gtx card. One thing I have noticed in the 8 years since is the price of components, I reckon the 8800 GTX almost matched the price of the 2 GTX 680's.

So here's the specs,

CASE: CM Storm Trooper
MB: ASUS Rampage IV Extreme
CPU: Intel Core i7 3930K Sandy Bridge-E
CPU Cooler: Corsair Hydro Series H100 CPU Cooler
RAM: Corsair Dominator GT CMT16GX3M4X2133C9 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3
GFX: ASUS GeForce GTX 680 DirectCU II TOP SLI
SOUND: not sure yet
SSD: Intel 120GB 520 Series SSD
HDD: Western Digital 1TB, Blue, Western Digital 1TB, Green
BD-ROM: LG BH14NS40 Blu-ray Writer
PSU: Corsair AX1200

MONITOR: 3 x Samsung S27A950D

Apart from H100 in top, adding 140 fan in bottom where SSD cage was and tidying up wiring outside of case will probably remain stock why mess with perfection


----------



## remorseless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marduke83*
> 
> well found out the hard way that the stock LEDs are not rated for 12v... haha soldered the new ones in and was testing with 9v (really should have only used 3v but didn't have one available) and pop, the power LED blew, with a small puff of smoke. haha Double checked the rest of the circuit to make sure it didn't pop anything else, and all is good.. whoops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now I just have to find the little sleeves that sit over the power and hdd leds...


sorry that you were the test pilot for that, hopefully matrix can add it on the home page to make a note of it in bold


----------



## SortOfGrim

I want to use the led fans in another build but how should I connect the leds? I doubt I can just use a 3-pin (splitter) connector, right?


----------



## cyrusdb

Want to share my Angel MIMI - a bluer than blue theme


----------



## sexypirates

So I just bought a Storm Trooper, and was wondering how to set up the fans. I have already oriented the front bay fans as intakes from the front of the case.

I have 2 Gentle Typhoons, and a Cougar vortex, as well as a Hyper 212+ Evo as my CPU cooler in push configuration. I was wondering what the club thinks would be the best place/use for the fans?

Currently thinking about this setup:

*Intake: (Position, Fan Type)*
Front Fans x 2 (GT-15)
Bottom x 2 (Stock Front Fan)

*Exhaust:*
Top Fan (200mm Stock Fan)
Rear Exhaust (Cougar Vortex)


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexypirates*
> 
> So I just bought a Storm Trooper, and was wondering how to set up the fans. I have already oriented the front bay fans as intakes from the front of the case.
> 
> I have 2 Gentle Typhoons, and a Cougar vortex, as well as a Hyper 212+ Evo as my CPU cooler in push configuration. I was wondering what the club thinks would be the best place/use for the fans?
> 
> Currently thinking about this setup:
> 
> *Intake: (Position, Fan Type)*
> Front Fans x 2 (GT-15)
> Bottom x 2 (Stock Front Fan)
> 
> *Exhaust:*
> Top Fan (200mm Stock Fan)
> Rear Exhaust (Cougar Vortex)


Need more info, what are you running for GPU's and do you have CM Blade Masters on the cooler?

Please fill out your rig, it makes it much easier for people to help
http://www.overclock.net/t/1164692/overclock-net-site-features-and-explanations#user_rigbuilder


----------



## marduke83

Finished putting it together. Will have to pull some of it apart again when the white braided cables come in, but overall very happy with it. Also used a nice idea from another user on here where I pushed the optical drive further in so I can hide it using the slot cover, nice and clean.. The only thing that is bothering me now is the darn corsair SP fans.... holy crap they are loud! Will have to put the speed reducer in there, I'm going bonkers! haha

edit* Wow fan speed reducers made all the difference, so much quieter, and not much difference in temps either..


----------



## BeastRider

Hey guys. I actually got a CM Storm Trooper before seeing this thread, I was a member of OCN before that so it's a great coincidence lol. Anyway, here are some pics of my rig, specs are in my sig (no H100 yet tho):






The wiring needs work since I don't have any extenders for the anaconda like mobo plugs which are too short to be routed behind the case. I think I can do a better job with the other cables, might try to fix em up when I install my H100. I don't really mind the mess since I prefer the stock side panels without windows, though I would be happier with them neat lol. I haven't added any extra fans yet but planning to add 1 more Cooler Master red LED fan at the top drive so my entire front grill will be illuminated in red. Probably gonna replace the fans altogether in the long run but not really looking to spend much on fans, the stock fans will have to do for now.

Anyway, I just have a couple (probably stupid) questions:

1. How are the stock fans? I mean will changing them to something aftermarket really make such a big difference? I can add to them but I was hoping to not replace them since that would seem like a waste of money lol.
2. I would like to set the fans of my (future) H100 to pull on the bottom side without a "push" on top since I hear it won't fit, will this be a bad idea? I fear a "push" from inside the case might cause a vacuum.
3. My fans are currently set to 2x120MM in front blowing in, Top 240MM fan blowing in, rear 140MM fan blowing out, and finally PSU set upside down for a blow out effect. Is this setup alright?

Those are all my questions for now, oh and I'm planning to place CCFL cold cathode light on top, love how it looks, hope I don't mess anything up lol.


----------



## HighwayStar

Not sure if I posted this or not. Covered my psu and 670 in carbon fiber. What ya'll think?


----------



## Equine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I posted this or not. Covered my psu and 670 in carbon fiber. What ya'll think?


I think it looks great. I like the look of the 670 more than the PSU though.


----------



## benben84

Here's my latest Stryker build. My buddy saw my Trooper and had to have it, showed him the white version and he liked it even more so we ordered everything all up and I had the privilege of building it for him. He plans to change the H100 fans out for white ones and then eventually I am going to solder extenders on the cathode switch and hide that on the front panel instead of the expansion slots. He might also get some white sleeved cables which I'm going to push for to make it really clean.


----------



## Neo_182

Up and running... I had a combination of a corrupt Installation disk and incompatible ram.

A little surprised by temps though.

Cleaner images to come once i get a GPU or GPUs in there.


----------



## NightVision

"ONE OF THE BEST CASES FOR UNDER $200.00. BAR NONE." is redundant. "One of" means that there are exceptions to the statement therefore "bar none" makes no sense.

*slaps around a legion of stormtroopers with my NZXT then struts into the sunset*


----------



## Step83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightVision*
> 
> "ONE OF THE BEST CASES FOR UNDER $200.00. BAR NONE." is redundant. "One of" means that there are exceptions to the statement therefore "bar none" makes no sense.
> *slaps around a legion of stormtroopers with my NZXT then struts into the sunset*


You jel bro?


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightVision*
> 
> "ONE OF THE BEST CASES FOR UNDER $200.00. BAR NONE." is redundant. "One of" means that there are exceptions to the statement therefore "bar none" makes no sense.
> *slaps around a legion of stormtroopers with my NZXT then struts into the sunset*


----------



## tomtom101

Needs a bit of work tidying up the cables other than that maybe change the sound card to a much newer one and give the system i nice paint job when i decide to upgrade some components next.

- Intel QX9650 3.0 GHz Quad Core Extreme CPU
- EVGA 790i SLi Ultra Motherboard
- 8 GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3 RAM
- XFX 7850 Double Dissipation Black Edition & Over-clocked Graphics Card
- OCZ ZS 750W PSU
- DVD RW
- Creative 7.1 Audigy 2 ZS sound card and front panel controller
- Multi SD card reader
- Corsair H100 water cooler
- 1TB HDD Seagate Barracuda
- Windows 7 Home Premium

not bad for less than £1000 would have gone way over if i had gone for the best of new components will be benchmarking in a few days


----------



## tomtom101

......once the tidying up is finished im looking to sell.


----------



## d34thn01r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Here's my latest Stryker build. My buddy saw my Trooper and had to have it, showed him the white version and he liked it even more so we ordered everything all up and I had the privilege of building it for him. He plans to change the H100 fans out for white ones and then eventually I am going to solder extenders on the cathode switch and hide that on the front panel instead of the expansion slots. He might also get some white sleeved cables which I'm going to push for to make it really clean.


How many Cathodes did you use? How did you place them....? and What color are they? White or Blue...? Kinda hard to tell from the pic...

I wanted to put some Cathodes in my Stryker as well and is looking for some advice for brand and placement... thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d34thn01r*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Here's my latest Stryker build. My buddy saw my Trooper and had to have it, showed him the white version and he liked it even more so we ordered everything all up and I had the privilege of building it for him. He plans to change the H100 fans out for white ones and then eventually I am going to solder extenders on the cathode switch and hide that on the front panel instead of the expansion slots. He might also get some white sleeved cables which I'm going to push for to make it really clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many Cathodes did you use? How did you place them....? and What color are they? White or Blue...? Kinda hard to tell from the pic...
> 
> I wanted to put some Cathodes in my Stryker as well and is looking for some advice for brand and placement... thanks a bunch!!!
Click to expand...

I would go with Modelers Brand Smooth Double Density LED tape. You can read my review in my sig, but here it is in a nut shell

Pros:
1. They run off 12v, so no cheap, ugly, bulky inverter with short cables to mess with
2. Lots of LED's so you get a nice even lighting like CCFL's, unlike other LED solutions
3. Very accurate colors unlike CCFL's
4. Can cut to length
5. Bendable
6. Great 3M adhesive
7. Last a long time
8. Can be connected to the Troopers light switch, a molex or any fan header
9. Bright so you don't need to buy a lot of it
10. Very thin so they are easy to hide

Cons:
1. You must wire them your self
2. If you don't have a soldering iron, it adds to the cost


----------



## nezff

Does anyone have an idea what type led the trooper/Stryker use in the I/O panel? Thinking of changing the LEDs to white.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> Does anyone have an idea what type led the trooper/Stryker use in the I/O panel? Thinking of changing the LEDs to white.


Just take them out and it says on the bulb. Take it to radioshack or whatever and compare it to the one you buy.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> Does anyone have an idea what type led the trooper/Stryker use in the I/O panel? Thinking of changing the LEDs to white.
> 
> 
> 
> Just take them out and it says on the bulb. Take it to radioshack or whatever and compare it to the one you buy.
Click to expand...

You sure about that, I have never seen a LED with makings on them.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> You sure about that, I have never seen a LED with makings on them.


Yep it all depends on the type. Some of them have it on the bulb, and some don't. Doesn't hurt to take a look.


----------



## GoodInk

OK I did the leg work on this LED thing. I pulled the panel and looked at the resistor on the LED's, it's a surface mount 181 (180Ω). Then I looked up this 3mm LED and plugged in the numbers in to this calculator. At 5v a 150Ω resistor is needed, you always want to go bigger and not smaller on the resistor for LED's.

*Specs can very, use this calculator with a source voltage of 5v, you want the resistor to be 180 or smaller.*
Calculator Link
Size: 3mm
Forward Voltage: 2.1V
Continuous Forward Current: 20mA


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d34thn01r*
> 
> How many Cathodes did you use? How did you place them....? and What color are they? White or Blue...? Kinda hard to tell from the pic...
> I wanted to put some Cathodes in my Stryker as well and is looking for some advice for brand and placement... thanks a bunch!!!


It's a dual 12 inch kit and they are blue, here's a link. I installed one on the top of the case and one at the bottom of the case, both as close to the side panel as possible and they are attached with velcro that comes with the kit.. The wired ends are facing towards the front of the case and the inverter box is velcro'd into the middle hard drive cage as far forward as possible.

He wanted lighting and wasn't really picky as long as it was blue. These lights are not a deep blue glow but definitely not white and for $8 you can't go wrong.


----------



## sexypirates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Need more info, what are you running for GPU's and do you have CM Blade Masters on the cooler?
> Please fill out your rig, it makes it much easier for people to help
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1164692/overclock-net-site-features-and-explanations#user_rigbuilder


Thanks for the help GoodInk. I've built my rig as requested.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4620876

Currently running a Diamond 7970 Reference Card, and the fan on the EVO 212+ should be comparable to the blademaster. Put together my build, and typing on it right now. It works







Gonna wait for some side windows to come in before I post pics. But right now running:

*Intake:*

Cougar Vortex 120mm x1 (Front)
Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15 120mm x 1 (Front)
Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15 120mm x 1 (Bottom)
Stock Front Fan (Side)
*Exhaust*:

200mm Stock Fan (Top)
140mm Stock Rear Fan (Rear)
I think having six fans may be a little excesive, but tried arranging the fans such that no turbulence was created. The front lower intake is mostly blocked by the SSD and HDD anyway, which is why I included another bottom and side intake, to provide cold air in from the outside to the blower fan on the GPU.

Are the exhausts going to be enough to handle the amount of intake fans?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I want to use the led fans in another build but how should I connect the leds? I doubt I can just use a 3-pin (splitter) connector, right?










nobody?!

Anybody want to buy the 2x CM 120mm red led fans?


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nobody?!
> guess I'll buy some new fans..
> Anybody want to buy the 2x CM 120mm red led fans?


From what I could tell it is a 12V input from the control panel to the LED on the fan. If it wasn't 12v it wouldn't have powered the Cathode I tried on it lol.... lasted a day and then killed the LED circuit on the panel. You could use a 3 pin splitter but you may have to move pins for polarity.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> From what I could tell it is a 12V input from the control panel to the LED on the fan. If it wasn't 12v it wouldn't have powered the Cathode I tried on it lol.... lasted a day and then killed the LED circuit on the panel. You could use a 3 pin splitter but you may have to move pins for polarity.


thx, sounds challenging


----------



## Raptor1966

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luvtabildem*
> 
> This is my build, hope to be accepted here, I'm part way through, putting in gfx cards, got to start looking at cable management, it's been a while since my last and first ever go at this A8n sli premium with Opti cpu and 8800 gtx card. One thing I have noticed in the 8 years since is the price of components, I reckon the 8800 GTX almost matched the price of the 2 GTX 680's.
> So here's the specs,
> CASE: CM Storm Trooper
> MB: ASUS Rampage IV Extreme
> CPU: Intel Core i7 3930K Sandy Bridge-E
> CPU Cooler: Corsair Hydro Series H100 CPU Cooler
> RAM: Corsair Dominator GT CMT16GX3M4X2133C9 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3
> GFX: ASUS GeForce GTX 680 DirectCU II TOP SLI
> SOUND: not sure yet
> SSD: Intel 120GB 520 Series SSD
> HDD: Western Digital 1TB, Blue, Western Digital 1TB, Green
> BD-ROM: LG BH14NS40 Blu-ray Writer
> PSU: Corsair AX1200
> MONITOR: 3 x Samsung S27A950D
> Apart from H100 in top, adding 140 fan in bottom where SSD cage was and tidying up wiring outside of case will probably remain stock why mess with perfection


Hi

Nice rig, i would like to ask how did you find fitting the Asus GTX 680 TOP to the pcie slots on the back of the case, i find it hard with the extra bracket that Asus have put on the card


----------



## luvtabildem

@ Raptor1966, I had no trouble at all, slightly magnetic screwdriver straight in, trying to use fingers no go really but no real problems


----------



## Anachronist

Hey there. Recently obtained a trooper case to replace my 932 and was wondering if anyone had some elegant radiator mounting solutions..couldn't find any after browsing almost 100 pages via phone.

I've got a 360 and a 240 radiator. In my 932 i had no problem top mounting either, but with this case trying to top mount interferes with my motherboard heatsinks..I've got an evga z68 ftw board. I'd really like to not have to part with my large radiator, and the only way I've been able to mount with fans is to get the slim scythes..12mm..which i had to rig to radiator with some long 6-32 machine screws and nuts. After these are on, there's not much room left to the imagination.

I may end up replacing mobo heatsink or get a new board entirely, but after having this thing scattered across my living room the past three days, i want a permanent solution asap. Really don't want to keep these slim fans if i don't have to.

Thanks in advance, and there are some awesome cases I've seen thus far. Look forward to posting mine when done!


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anachronist*
> 
> Hey there. Recently obtained a trooper case to replace my 932 and was wondering if anyone had some elegant radiator mounting solutions..couldn't find any after browsing almost 100 pages via phone.
> I've got a 360 and a 240 radiator. In my 932 i had no problem top mounting either, but with this case trying to top mount interferes with my motherboard heatsinks..I've got an evga z68 ftw board. I'd really like to not have to part with my large radiator, and the only way I've been able to mount with fans is to get the slim scythes..12mm..which i had to rig to radiator with some long 6-32 machine screws and nuts. After these are on, there's not much room left to the imagination.
> I may end up replacing mobo heatsink or get a new board entirely, but after having this thing scattered across my living room the past three days, i want a permanent solution asap. Really don't want to keep these slim fans if i don't have to.
> Thanks in advance, and there are some awesome cases I've seen thus far. Look forward to posting mine when done!


What radiator's do you have (brand/model) so I can look at some dimensions. It looks like the z68 FTW top VRM heatsink is 1/8" to 1/4" over the edge of the board. Is this so because it was hard to tell from the pics I found. How many drive bays do you require also because you can mount the 360 in the front and the 240 on the bottom. Get us the radiator information so we can help figure out a solution














.

As far as creative radiator solutions I have one of the few lol.... I have a 140 in back, 280 up top, 140 above the 280, and a 240 in the front. Look through my "Supa Troopa" album


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexypirates*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Need more info, what are you running for GPU's and do you have CM Blade Masters on the cooler?
> Please fill out your rig, it makes it much easier for people to help
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1164692/overclock-net-site-features-and-explanations#user_rigbuilder
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help GoodInk. I've built my rig as requested.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4620876
> 
> Currently running a Diamond 7970 Reference Card, and the fan on the EVO 212+ should be comparable to the blademaster. Put together my build, and typing on it right now. It works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna wait for some side windows to come in before I post pics. But right now running:
> 
> *Intake:*
> 
> Cougar Vortex 120mm x1 (Front)
> Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15 120mm x 1 (Front)
> Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15 120mm x 1 (Bottom)
> Stock Front Fan (Side)
> *Exhaust*:
> 
> 200mm Stock Fan (Top)
> 140mm Stock Rear Fan (Rear)
> I think having six fans may be a little excesive, but tried arranging the fans such that no turbulence was created. The front lower intake is mostly blocked by the SSD and HDD anyway, which is why I included another bottom and side intake, to provide cold air in from the outside to the blower fan on the GPU.
> 
> Are the exhausts going to be enough to handle the amount of intake fans?
Click to expand...

*Intake:*

Cougar Vortex 120mm x1 (Bottom)
Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15 120mm x 1 (Evo)
Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15 120mm x 1 (Evo)
Stock Front Fans (Fronts)
*Exhaust*:

200mm Stock Fan (Top)
140mm Stock Rear Fan (Rear)
I would put the Evo's fans on the side, try them as both intake and exhaust. You can do the same with the top 200mm, I had great results in my Sniper with it as an intake. I like to tell people to play around with the fans and forget the heat rises thing, the weakes fan out there will over come that. Remember if you have more intakes than exhausts you will have a positive pressure case, as long as your intakes are filtered you'll have very little dust to deal with. But if you have more exhausts than intake you'll have a negitive pressure case and dust will get sucked in every any where it can get in the case.

Did you follow that guide? Your rig should be in your sig, it might be outdated and I don't want to was others time with it if it is. Try this





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anachronist*
> 
> Hey there. Recently obtained a trooper case to replace my 932 and was wondering if anyone had some elegant radiator mounting solutions..couldn't find any after browsing almost 100 pages via phone.
> 
> I've got a 360 and a 240 radiator. In my 932 i had no problem top mounting either, but with this case trying to top mount interferes with my motherboard heatsinks..I've got an evga z68 ftw board. I'd really like to not have to part with my large radiator, and the only way I've been able to mount with fans is to get the slim scythes..12mm..which i had to rig to radiator with some long 6-32 machine screws and nuts. After these are on, there's not much room left to the imagination.
> 
> I may end up replacing mobo heatsink or get a new board entirely, but after having this thing scattered across my living room the past three days, i want a permanent solution asap. Really don't want to keep these slim fans if i don't have to.
> 
> Thanks in advance, and there are some awesome cases I've seen thus far. Look forward to posting mine when done!


You can only mount a 240 x 30mm rad in the top with out modding. The top can be modded to fit a 360, there is a really good how to on the first page to mod the handle if you want the fans mounted on the top, this should let you fit a thicker rad and mount the fans on top. Then you can mount the 240 in the bottom or in the drive bays.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> You can only mount a 240 *280* x 30mm rad in the top with out modding. The top can be modded to fit a 360, there is a really good how to on the first page to mod the handle if you want the fans mounted on the top, this should let you fit a thicker rad and mount the fans on top. Then you can mount the 240 in the bottom or in the drive bays.


fixed


----------



## Anachronist

I've got an xspc rs240 and ex360. in terms of what else is going in..i need three 5.25" slots and I've got two ssds and an hdd which are currently in a 4:3. Using a raystorm block..using 1/2 x3/8 tubing and compression fittings. Would like to keep the ninja tool box if possible..but not sure that'll happen. Was hoping to fit the two rads i have, add a 1x140 to the back, and call it a day..but it's never that easy.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> You can only mount a 240 *280* x 30mm rad in the top with out modding. The top can be modded to fit a 360, there is a really good how to on the first page to mod the handle if you want the fans mounted on the top, this should let you fit a thicker rad and mount the fans on top. Then you can mount the 240 in the bottom or in the drive bays.
> 
> 
> 
> fixed
Click to expand...

I keep forgetting at, thanks


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anachronist*
> 
> I've got an xspc rs240 and ex360. in terms of what else is going in..i need three 5.25" slots and I've got two ssds and an hdd which are currently in a 4:3. Using a raystorm block..using 1/2 x3/8 tubing and compression fittings. Would like to keep the ninja tool box if possible..but not sure that'll happen. Was hoping to fit the two rads i have, add a 1x140 to the back, and call it a day..but it's never that easy.


How to fit a 360 up top, forget his handle mod, it's the wrong way.



Handle mod, you'll have to do it to both mounts for a 360, the front handle mount will cover about 1/4" of the front fan the middle fan will be covered by the handle.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club/1580#post_16595214


----------



## Anachronist

And no, the vrm doesn't over extend the pcb..it's just tall. I had a push/pull on the 360 prior..but now i can't even fit a second slim scythe. Overall I'm loving the case..I'd like to have something working in it though.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anachronist*
> 
> I've got an xspc rs240 and ex360. in terms of what else is going in..i need three 5.25" slots and I've got two ssds and an hdd which are currently in a 4:3. Using a raystorm block..using 1/2 x3/8 tubing and compression fittings. Would like to keep the ninja tool box if possible..but not sure that'll happen. Was hoping to fit the two rads i have, add a 1x140 to the back, and call it a day..but it's never that easy.


Well the dimentions of my Black Ice Gen II GTS Stealth 280 are:

Width: 153 mm
Height: 316 mm
Thickness: 31.30 mm

The xspc RS240 you have:

Width: 121 mm
Height: 277 mm
Thickness: 35 mm

My 280 thickness is closer to ~34 mm due to siting lower using the 140 fan mounts vs the 120 fan mounts in the case and I'm using standard 140 mm fans (140x25mm). I suppose your board heatsink may need to come off







. Hey, its a good opportunity to water cool the board! lol

For the 140 in the back, I recommend:

Black Ice GTS Gen Two Stealth 140

....because I can verify that it fits and I have one back there :thumbs:.... very snugly in fact. If your board uses the top slot on the trooper case (i.e. you have a card occupying the top slot) kiss it goodbye because if you mount the 140 in the back *and* have a rad up top you will have to put the radiator outlets towards the bottom on the back rad.







See pictures in my album if I'm not explaining it well lol.

I'm not sure about the 360 in the front and three drive bays.... i think somone did some measurements before for this... sit your 360 in the front and see if you will have 3 bays space available.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I keep forgetting at, thanks


Its all good







I think I'm one of the only folks running the 280 setup in the top so I never forget lol


----------



## Anachronist

After much interruption,i finally got the thing installed. The x dock controller had to be removed and I'm going to have to reroute all the front panel wires..but it's in there.

Edit: yes i took pictures of this debacle, and yes I'll post them when i calm down a bit and can laugh about it.


----------



## Anachronist

I've been meaning to rma my board anyway due to what can only be a faulty nf200 controller. No time like the present!


----------



## luvtabildem

@ Raptor1966

is this what you meant,



there is room to get screwdrivers in there


----------



## BeastRider

Gonna get my H100 tomorrow and prolly get a cold cathode for the lighting effects above the case. I hope the lights work the way I want them to, I love how the top part looks with lights inside the grills. I have no other choice but 1 brand and it's only like $10 so no worries..Prolly get some extra cooler master fans if I feel like it. I want another one with red LEDs for the front grill so the entire front would glow red.

Nothing major, I'm a noobie compared to you guys lol.


----------



## Anachronist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Gonna get my H100 tomorrow and prolly get a cold cathode for the lighting effects above the case. I hope the lights work the way I want them to, I love how the top part looks with lights inside the grills. I have no other choice but 1 brand and it's only like $10 so no worries..Prolly get some extra cooler master fans if I feel like it. I want another one with red LEDs for the front grill so the entire front would glow red.
> Nothing major, I'm a noobie compared to you guys lol.


I've got four 12" logisys ccfls and they're not bad. They're a bit more orange than I'd care for, but they do well enough. I'd advise using cable ties instead of the Velcro adhesive if possible. I think I'm going to end up with about six extra red sickle flows after all is said and done, too.


----------



## Raptor1966

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luvtabildem*
> 
> @ Raptor1966
> is this what you meant,
> 
> there is room to get screwdrivers in there


Thanks

yes that is exactly what i was talking about.

i must get a different screwdriver, cause the one i have, has to be used at an angle and not straight in.

I don't have the card fitted atm, i was only doing a trial run

waiting for parts to come in so i can do the build all in one go


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Gonna get my H100 tomorrow and prolly get a cold cathode for the lighting effects above the case. I hope the lights work the way I want them to, I love how the top part looks with lights inside the grills. I have no other choice but 1 brand and it's only like $10 so no worries..Prolly get some extra cooler master fans if I feel like it. I want another one with red LEDs for the front grill so the entire front would glow red.
> Nothing major, I'm a noobie compared to you guys lol.


I was the first to do what you are referring to and I wouldn't recommend CCFL they will never be close to a red LED and light output isn't close to LED


----------



## nezff

Moved the SSD rack, installed sleeved cables, and added another 680.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Looks good. Tighten up the cables to make it look cleaner. Especially the 6 pins.


----------



## GoodInk

Is it just me that wishes CM would have made this case with just 7 PCI slots, then moved everything down to make room for thicker rads and fans? You could fit a RX360 with push/pull all inside the case if they did.


----------



## Gibby22

Looks great! Can't wait to start my Stryker Build...


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Is it just me that wishes CM would have made this case with just 7 PCI slots, then moved everything down to make room for thicker rads and fans? You could fit a RX360 with push/pull all inside the case if they did.


Nope lol..... i wish it had 10 so I could have modded it to fit my SR-2 build instead of me having to cut my Lan Li case up haha


----------



## Step83

Just a heads up guys if you get a Demciflex dust filter pack they have to go on the outside of the case. I picked up a pack as mines really sucking in the dust. Overall have to say very impressed no real noteable loss in air in the case. Only this is they seem to have missed out a PSU filter and floor fan filter :s


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> Moved the SSD rack, installed sleeved cables, and added another 680.


Looks great







I'm looking at that PSU, did you sleeve the cables or did you buy them?


----------



## N0RCAL

Hey guys and gal's....just found this thread as I am building out my Trooper.....applied and wanted to submit some initial build pic's....nothing special and I am still deciding where to go with it...Really like the Ferrari look or rather should I say the "IMPERIAL GUARD" look....but I also like the black with red LED finish....hmmmm so many choices so many nice rig's here. I am looking forward to interacting and getting to know you all!!!!!



http://imgur.com/fHeCZ




http://imgur.com/jvJFL


She isn't finished......as I type this I am fiddling with my cable management trying to get it all settled in the way I want.....Luckly I have a secondary gaming rig...i am typing this on.


----------



## HighwayStar

@ Nezff Hey man looks great! I thought you were going to do some green though? Change of heart?

I got some more sleeving done and carbon fiber wrap stuff. Waiting on Newegg to deliver my backplate and NZXT Hue. Hopefully I'll have it by Friday. Gotta do something about my RAM too...I think I'm gonna spray paint it.


----------



## Anachronist

I finally got my rig pieced together after five days on and off..bios got wiped so i get to overclock all over again. But at least I'm running. Nothing too fancy at the moment..i don't think it's very customized yet. Managed to get my 360 on top with 240 on bottom..looking forward to the potential, just not all there yet. 2600k, evga 680, etc.

@justin would you mind going through the process of what you did for that light setup, or link me if you already have? Really liking that .


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> I was the first to do what you are referring to and I wouldn't recommend CCFL they will never be close to a red LED and light output isn't close to LED


Dude this is EXACTLY what I'm looking for. What did you use? I may not be able to find them here but darn that looks awesome!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*


I think we should dub this the Webb mod









Edit
Try saying Webb mod 5 times fast


----------



## SortOfGrim

Finally got that bloody second card in. Tight budget solution works well but next time I'll go for a dual bridge setup or just buy a big ass graphics card








Running the leak test atm. No leaks whatsoever, so I'm very happy. Probably add a fan in the front to provide additional airflow to the cards.


----------



## Krazee

New project!


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I think we should dub this the Webb mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit
> Try saying Webb mod 5 times fast


+1 on the "Webb" mod







....

Also.....Has anyone else put a small rad under the top cover yet or am I still the only nutcase to do this? lol


----------



## Anachronist

I'm keeping all mine on the inside..else I'd be cleaning it daily. Definitely a creative solution though. I'm trying to upload a pic of mine but phone isn't quite cooperating.


----------



## Neo_182

cleaning out old posts.


----------



## remorseless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_182*
> 
> Up and running missing GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for fun - A shot of the rig in my signature.


wheres the trooper or styker? looks it got lost in the picture while loading.


----------



## Neo_182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remorseless*
> 
> wheres the trooper or styker? looks it got lost in the picture while loading.


The first two images are from my Stryker build. The last image as noted , is my current system.
Here are more images of the Stryker if you are interested.
http://tinyurl.com/8rr2m8r


----------



## justinwebb

To answer the questions on how and what did I use here we go. I used Red double density smooth LED tape from modelersbrand.com . The reasoning behind picking this specific kind out there is that I wanted something with LED's super close together this will eliminate not only dead spots but hot spots as well. Been in lighting and things in houses and cars for years so I knew what to look for. Its easy to wire simple positive and negative wires. You can solder it or he sells clips that dont require soldering you just have to peel back the clear front exposing the led's. I wouldnt reccommend going with any other led strips as you wont get anywhere near the LED spacing and light output. and no i dont work there just like to get his site out as its low key but a great guy.

as for the how it was slightly tricky for the top to run it along an edge so it cant be seen from any angle. The goal for lighting is to illuminate but not see the light source for great lighting effects. I had to make small tunnels in the supports. It sounds scary but with a dremel its quite easy and wont effect the case at all.

Here is the LED tape with a dime









here kinda shows how i tunneled through each one, i can get some closer pics if needed

































Took some time but overall well worth it and you wont get that kind of lighting with CCFl you will see the bulb and wont be near as deep colored and not as bright.

The front was easy just ran the wires down the bottom and around


























any other questions just ask!


----------



## remorseless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_182*
> 
> The first two images are from my Stryker build. The last image as noted , is my current system.
> Here are more images of the Stryker if you are interested.
> http://tinyurl.com/8rr2m8r


thank you sir, great setup i was looking for a zoomed out version of it!!!!


----------



## Anachronist

Thank you for taking the time to write that up, Justin. I tremendously appreciate it. Two more questions for you: roughly how many feet of it are you using, and how do you have it hooked up to a power source?


----------



## SortOfGrim




----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I think we should dub this the Webb mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit
> Try saying Webb mod 5 times fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 on the "Webb" mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Also.....Has anyone else put a small rad under the top cover yet or am I still the only nutcase to do this? lol
Click to expand...

Yep you are the only nutcase








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> To answer the questions on how and what did I use here we go. I used Red double density smooth LED tape from modelersbrand.com . The reasoning behind picking this specific kind out there is that I wanted something with LED's super close together this will eliminate not only dead spots but hot spots as well. Been in lighting and things in houses and cars for years so I knew what to look for. Its easy to wire simple positive and negative wires. You can solder it or he sells clips that dont require soldering you just have to peel back the clear front exposing the led's. I wouldnt reccommend going with any other led strips as you wont get anywhere near the LED spacing and light output. and no i dont work there just like to get his site out as its low key but a great guy.
> 
> as for the how it was slightly tricky for the top to run it along an edge so it cant be seen from any angle. The goal for lighting is to illuminate but not see the light source for great lighting effects. I had to make small tunnels in the supports. It sounds scary but with a dremel its quite easy and wont effect the case at all.
> 
> Here is the LED tape with a dime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here kinda shows how i tunneled through each one, i can get some closer pics if needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took some time but overall well worth it and you wont get that kind of lighting with CCFl you will see the bulb and wont be near as deep colored and not as bright.
> 
> The front was easy just ran the wires down the bottom and around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any other questions just ask!


When I did mine, I just soldered in wires to jump around the pegs.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anachronist*
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to write that up, Justin. I tremendously appreciate it. Two more questions for you: roughly how many feet of it are you using, and how do you have it hooked up to a power source?


I used 3 feet for my top.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quick question, I am looking at a new case and been told this could fit my needs.

The case looks good and is cheaper then others I have been looking at.

But if you need to fit a XSPC RX240 rad in the bottom, do you loose the use of the tool box tray thing?

And I take it that a XSPC EX240 would fit up top with no problems? Only in Push configuration.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Quick question, I am looking at a new case and been told this could fit my needs.
> 
> The case looks good and is cheaper then others I have been looking at.
> 
> But if you need to fit a XSPC RX240 rad in the bottom, do you loose the use of the tool box tray thing?
> 
> And I take it that a XSPC EX240 would fit up top with no problems? Only in Push configuration.


Correct and correct, I wounder who said a Troope/Stryker would fit the bill


----------



## Anachronist

How the heck is that 240 side mounted? Did i not notice that or is that somewhat custom?


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anachronist*
> 
> How the heck is that 240 side mounted? Did i not notice that or is that somewhat custom?


Its custom but not hard to do









I also mounted a 240 in the front but gave up my ninja toolbox


----------



## Anachronist

Gotta love the ninja toolbox..


----------



## N0RCAL

@Justin

Hey could you give measurements....for front strips and top....it would make it way easier to order from him. I really like the look of the red LED and am gonna go that route I think. Did you run power to the top panel switch???

Thanks Jake


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anachronist*
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to write that up, Justin. I tremendously appreciate it. Two more questions for you: roughly how many feet of it are you using, and how do you have it hooked up to a power source?


I bought a total of 10 feet of it and still have 3.5 left over I would estimate, and I ran both the top and front to a 2 pin fan connector so I could quick disconnect it if needed when taking it apart
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Yep you are the only nutcase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I did mine, I just soldered in wires to jump around the pegs.
> 
> I used 3 feet for my top.


I wanted it all the way across with no dead spots, mine is just more labor intensive
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N0RCAL*
> 
> @Justin
> Hey could you give measurements....for front strips and top....it would make it way easier to order from him. I really like the look of the red LED and am gonna go that route I think. Did you run power to the top panel switch???
> Thanks Jake


It turns on and off with the LED light buttons on the front I just used a fan LED connector to run it off of. Still well within power spec so its not overloading it


----------



## Anachronist

That was my followup..so you can power the lights on with +/-? Or can you change the brightness? Either is fine..just curious. Beats painting any day


----------



## nezff

Anyone not using their stock led white fans for the Stryker. Il, buy them.


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anachronist*
> 
> That was my followup..so you can power the lights on with +/-? Or can you change the brightness? Either is fine..just curious. Beats painting any day


you could give them less power and they will be less bright, i just have them full 12v max brightness


----------



## Anachronist

I don't mind full brightness.. My mind is a raging torrent, flooded with rivulets of thought cascading into a waterfall of creative alternatives. I love the possibilities.


----------



## BeastRider

Update on my storm trooper: Got my H100 and fixed up the wiring to the best I can. Nothing fancy compared to you guys, just a stock build. Haven't got lights or extra fans or anything. Anyway, here are the pics:

Here are the "before" pics:






And here are the "after" pics:


----------



## Krazee

/\ one thing I would do is run the 8 pin power cable behind the motherboard tray. The case should have come with an extension cable if needed


----------



## Anachronist

Was about to say the same thing..that ATX cable across the front is killing me. Other than that, looking good.


----------



## Anachronist

Here's what I'm working with for the moment..needs some cleaning up. Note the obvious lack of another fan on the radiator because of that blasted board..


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> /\ one thing I would do is run the 8 pin power cable behind the motherboard tray. The case should have come with an extension cable if needed


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anachronist*
> 
> Was about to say the same thing..that ATX cable across the front is killing me. Other than that, looking good.


Yeah I know, I have no idea what to do what that friggin 8-pin as I didn't see any extension cable with the power supply. I'll check again but I distinctly remember when I first built the rig that there was no extension cable included..Haven't had the chance to look for extension cables aftermarket yet, but I the 8-pin is my last problem I think.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anachronist*
> 
> 
> Here's what I'm working with for the moment..needs some cleaning up. Note the obvious lack of another fan on the radiator because of that blasted board..


Put one on top as a push







... there's room for that


----------



## Anachronist

It's already up there.







But thanks for the suggestion. I think I'm going to end up doing something else with it long term..but it's operational.


----------



## Krazee

I really like this case. I started the build last night. I have owned a HAF 932 which was nice except it was the non-black version. I won by HAF X. The motherboard Tray is so much better than the HAF X. The wiring for the LED fans is pretty good too


----------



## BeastRider

Well I checked the PSU box again and no luck with the 8-pin extension chord..Looks like Ima have to live with the 8-pin on the side like that for a while..

Also, the filter on top no longer fits because of the screws of the H100. Is this normal? Will this have any negative effects?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Well I checked the PSU box again and no luck with the 8-pin extension chord..Looks like Ima have to live with the 8-pin on the side like that for a while..
> 
> Also, the filter on top no longer fits because of the screws of the H100. Is this normal? Will this have any negative effects?


The Trooper has one in the toolbox


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> The Trooper has one in the toolbox


It does?! Snap it's screwed in..Will check tomorrow, can't believe I missed that! I swear if I find the extension the Trooper really is the best case ever lol.


----------



## Krazee

Yup its in the toolbox, its gonna make a big visual difference


----------



## Anachronist

Yep..in the toolbox. Also i was able to put my bottom filter on even with the screws. You should be able to get it on there still.


----------



## sexypirates

I love this case so much it hurts. Taking a look at modeler LED's...

Anyone every try running red LED strips in the front, with white LED's in the case in their windowed Trooper? Where are the LED's connected to, and what power source are you guys using?

I'm thinking about creating my own enclosure so I can use switches of my choice (maybe potentiometers to vary the brightness of the lighting too







)


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexypirates*
> 
> I love this case so much it hurts. Taking a look at modeler LED's...
> Anyone every try running red LED strips in the front, with white LED's in the case in their windowed Trooper? Where are the LED's connected to, and what power source are you guys using?
> I'm thinking about creating my own enclosure so I can use switches of my choice (maybe potentiometers to vary the brightness of the lighting too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


i covered how I connected mine on the previous page but you can connect it to anything that has a 12v source so you could cut the wires off an old fan and use the connector for clean look, or do what I did and connect it to one of the fan LED's and then you can power it on and off with the top led light button and turn off all the lights


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Well I checked the PSU box again and no luck with the 8-pin extension chord..Looks like Ima have to live with the 8-pin on the side like that for a while..
> Also, the filter on top no longer fits because of the screws of the H100. Is this normal? Will this have any negative effects?


I had this same issue, remove the washers that go with the H100 screws and the filter will fit fine.


----------



## MrBigglesWorth

My Stryker came in mail Wednesday! Neweggs currently giving away a free CM Storm Skorpion which also arrived. I cant say whether or not it'll be useful but it looks pretty cool.

Has anyone put one of FrozenQ's dual bay reservoir's in a stryker yet? I plan on putting a UV blue one in mine as all the bits begin to arrive.









On the subject of watercooling, this is going to be my first watercooling build and I've been given differing advice and wanted to see what you guys thought; So I'm cooling my cpu and gpu. Is it better to put them on two seperate loops or on one intricate one? As of now the plan is two seperate loops each connected to its own 240 rad, but if I only do one loop I'd have a few extra bucks to buy more rad. Which do you think will give me better temps?


----------



## indyrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBigglesWorth*
> 
> My Stryker came in mail Wednesday! Neweggs currently giving away a free CM Storm Skorpion which also arrived. I cant say whether or not it'll be useful but it looks pretty cool.
> Has anyone put one of FrozenQ's dual bay reservoir's in a stryker yet? I plan on putting a UV blue one in mine as all the bits begin to arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the subject of watercooling, this is going to be my first watercooling build and I've been given differing advice and wanted to see what you guys thought; So I'm cooling my cpu and gpu. Is it better to put them on two seperate loops or on one intricate one? As of now the plan is two seperate loops each connected to its own 240 rad, but if I only do one loop I'd have a few extra bucks to buy more rad. Which do you think will give me better temps?


That all depends on if you are willing to mod your case or not.
If you do mod then you can with little modding fit a 360 in the roof and a 240 in the basement. If not then you are limited to 240mm rads in both places. Now if you want to get creative you can also fit a rad in the front of the case but then you have to make or buy mounts for the rad. I am hoping myself to put a 360 in the roof and 240's in the basement and front. however to do that I am going with a tube res so that I can keep some 5.25 bays to put a disk drive, fan controller, and a hard drive in the front. while hiding my ssd someplace.


----------



## Step83

My current temps using the H80, no idea what TMPIN2 is nothing seems to match it! Anyone have a clue?


----------



## Anachronist

I'd go with a single loop provided you make sure you get a decent pump. Poor flow leads to poor results.


----------



## Anachronist

I believe the tmpin2 is motherboard temperature sensor..but that varies based on board and its location on the board.


----------



## MrBigglesWorth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indyrocker*
> 
> That all depends on if you are willing to mod your case or not.
> If you do mod then you can with little modding fit a 360 in the roof and a 240 in the basement. If not then you are limited to 240mm rads in both places. Now if you want to get creative you can also fit a rad in the front of the case but then you have to make or buy mounts for the rad. I am hoping myself to put a 360 in the roof and 240's in the basement and front. however to do that I am going with a tube res so that I can keep some 5.25 bays to put a disk drive, fan controller, and a hard drive in the front. while hiding my ssd someplace.


can you still fit a 140 in the back top of the case? or does putting a 240 in the roof leave you with too little space?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anachronist*
> 
> I'd go with a single loop provided you make sure you get a decent pump. Poor flow leads to poor results.


but wouldnt having two loops cut down on the resistance thus improving the flow? I'm just trying to wrap my head around my options


----------



## sgtgates

Hey all, SgtGates here,

Starting to tip my toes into custom loop water cooling im running an antec 620 right now.
Is everything here all I need for a complete system. Basically its the ex 240 raystorm kit with an additional 120 rad added in. For the extra 120 rad I assumed that the xspc compression fitting would match since I choose "black compression" in the kit option.

Questions...
1. I'm just going to use distilled water until I install the next AMD CPU after its release, that ok?
2. Will I need more tubing or will the kit come with enough extra to add the 120 mm rad?
3. I need someone to help me with a flow diagram about where I should locate and flow directions for the water...I'm using the Supa Troopa of course, the ex240 will go on top then the extra 120 rad in the top rear.

-I know the single ex240 is enough for the CPU. However I would like to add the other 120rad into the loop because some day ill get a water block for gpu that way I wont need another Rad...

Here's what I have so far

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=33588:2e7590134c7864c2f6d7c67f06ade1c2

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=32458:11a4f692f61f7068a844ecfda3f70b83

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=30115


----------



## indyrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBigglesWorth*
> 
> can you still fit a 140 in the back top of the case? or does putting a 240 in the roof leave you with too little space?
> but wouldnt having two loops cut down on the resistance thus improving the flow? I'm just trying to wrap my head around my options


You could fit a 120 but not a 140 mm rad however that depends on the other rads that you have, also you would have to mess with the fittings to make it so that you don't kink your tubing and impair your flow. As for the resistance in the flow while running a multi block setup as long as you have a decent pump this is not an issue. The MCP or the D5 style pumps have plenty of pressure to get the job done so as long as you have anything that will perform similar to either of those pumps you should be fine. Also as for having a possible temp increase within the loop that should also be negligible unless you do nor have enough rad to cool the tdp of the of the components within the system.


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Yup its in the toolbox, its gonna make a big visual difference


Guess I never thought to check the Trooper's toolbox for an extension chord, Ima check later and extend the 8-PIN to the back of the case, build should be quite clean after. Also I'm hating the other chord with the HD Audio wire that doesn't have to be plugged in to anything and is just sitting there, doesn't look very pretty.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anachronist*
> 
> Yep..in the toolbox. Also i was able to put my bottom filter on even with the screws. You should be able to get it on there still.


Do you mean the top filter mate? Can't get it past the middle part with the metal thingy in the way cause of the H100 screws in a bad place.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> I had this same issue, remove the washers that go with the H100 screws and the filter will fit fine.


Yeah I figured that would do the trick but decided against it. Taking out the washers might make the rad shaky and be even louder than it is now (damn those fans are loud). Also, that fans are set to blow out, figured the filter would just keep dirt in the case since the filter would block airflow outward.

BTW, is it possible/worth doing a push-pull on this case? heard it won't fit with the handle on unless it's a slim fan..What fan thickness will fit? Guess I can do a half push-pull with 1 half of the rad..


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indyrocker*
> 
> You could fit a 120 but not a 140 mm rad however that depends on the other rads that you have, also you would have to mess with the fittings to make it so that you don't kink your tubing and impair your flow. As for the resistance in the flow while running a multi block setup as long as you have a decent pump this is not an issue. The MCP or the D5 style pumps have plenty of pressure to get the job done so as long as you have anything that will perform similar to either of those pumps you should be fine. Also as for having a possible temp increase within the loop that should also be negligible unless you do nor have enough rad to cool the tdp of the of the components within the system.


You can fit a 140 in the back and a 240/280 in the top... i have this setup







... however *disclaimer* i can only vouch for the 140 rad I have (any wider of a 140 and no way it would fit). You also have to give up the top PCIe slot on the board (if it uses the top slot on the case).... oh and you will more than likely have to have the inlet/outlet on the bottom like I do


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I am about to pull the trigger on the *Stryker* in White the case is damn sexy.


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> I am about to pull the trigger on the *Stryker* in White the case is damn sexy.


You won't regret it.


----------



## indyrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> You can fit a 140 in the back and a 240/280 in the top... i have this setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... however *disclaimer* i can only vouch for the 140 rad I have (any wider of a 140 and no way it would fit). You also have to give up the top PCIe slot on the board (if it uses the top slot on the case).... oh and you will more than likely have to have the inlet/outlet on the bottom like I do


I kinda figured it would be something like that due to the tanks and whatnot. For myself I am not sure I would want to try that since it would be easy to end up f-ing yourself and ending up with parts that you can't use. My big advice as some one who's first water cooled rig is currently in a trooper with a dual bay res would be either do the 360 mod (since it doesn't have to be pretty) or stick with a 240 in the roof and a 120 in the back. Now if you go for the 360 ide you may have to play around with what device goes into the top 5.25 bay. I currently have a xspc dual bay d5 res (the acrylic one) in my top two slots. However part of my reasoning for wanting to switch up and go with a tube res is due to the lack of any kind of good mounting for a half length device since the right side relies on pressure to maintain the front part of the device. Just some food for thought.


----------



## Evilsplashy

My biggest pet peeve is when people use FLASH to take pictures of their rigs.







It makes it looks awful. If you didn't use flash and just regular light, it would look 10 times better. I'm no photographer, either...

Just sayin..


----------



## sexypirates

What would be better in a low light situation would be a tripod and a longer exposure...but that's wishful thinking I guess lol.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indyrocker*
> 
> I kinda figured it would be something like that due to the tanks and whatnot. For myself I am not sure I would want to try that since it would be easy to end up f-ing yourself and ending up with parts that you can't use. My big advice as some one who's first water cooled rig is currently in a trooper with a dual bay res would be either do the 360 mod (since it doesn't have to be pretty) or stick with a 240 in the roof and a 120 in the back. Now if you go for the 360 ide you may have to play around with what device goes into the top 5.25 bay. I currently have a xspc dual bay d5 res (the acrylic one) in my top two slots. However part of my reasoning for wanting to switch up and go with a tube res is due to the lack of any kind of good mounting for a half length device since the right side relies on pressure to maintain the front part of the device. Just some food for thought.


IMO the 280 is a better option for the top (yes the trooper has mounting holes for 280's, a 200, and 120's up top).... a 280x140 rad has an approximate area (not surface area of fins) 39,200mm^2. Now the 360x120 rad has approximately 43,200mm^2. Not that much of a difference to justify having the last portion of the 360 under case shrouding. 280 FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> My biggest pet peeve is when people use FLASH to take pictures of their rigs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes it looks awful. If you didn't use flash and just regular light, it would look 10 times better. I'm no photographer, either...
> Just sayin..


Well the only thing I have is a camera on my PHONE and it sucks....bad. So unfortunately I have to have the flash the majority of the time... the pics weren't meant to be "pretty" they were meant to be illustrative for radiator mounting....


----------



## Krazee

Whats the name of the fan that comes with the case?


----------



## Anachronist

I'm not sure they're normally available, even if they're just rebranded editions. For reference, model number on my 4:3 fan from trooper is a12025-12cb-3bn-f1. I prefer the cfm:dba ratio of the sickles anyway.

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/120mm-led-fan-on-off-for-cosmos-ii-trooper/ looks close but not quite it.


----------



## indyrocker

Kpforce1 how in the heck did you get your intake/outake ports on the side are you running 2 140x1 rads up there or a single 280?


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indyrocker*
> 
> Kpforce1 how in the heck did you get your intake/outake ports on the side are you running 2 140x1 rads up there or a single 280?


Neither







lol I have a single 280 inside in the top BUT, the two tubes running up through the top of the case (that I think you are referring too) go to my "external" 140 rad that is under the trooper plastic top







If you look at my Trooper album you can see what I'm talking about. I cut the top to allow a 140mm Fan to be mounted on this external 140 rad.









Oh, and the inlet/outlets for the 280 are towards the front of the case


----------



## indyrocker

Ahhh ok! That is a rather inventive way of adding more rad to your build!


----------



## HighwayStar

NZXT HUE CAME IN TODAY!!!
I'm so loving it.







Made a quick vid.


----------



## justinwebb

not a fan


----------



## Anachronist

Anyone know of a 1/2x5/8 tube i can get that's fairly rigid..either in a clear or a red? I'm having no luck. Home depot almost has what i want in polypropylene except it's a milky white. Vinyl and the pvc i have now are too flimsy.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anachronist*
> 
> Anyone know of a 1/2x5/8 tube i can get that's fairly rigid..either in a clear or a red? I'm having no luck. Home depot almost has what i want in polypropylene except it's a milky white. Vinyl and the pvc i have now are too flimsy.


Durelene, its super cheap and everyone is having really good results with it lasting. No lettering and has about the same flexibility of Primochill.

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/dupvctu1id5o.html


----------



## Anachronist

I'm using primochill now and it's too flexible for my liking.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anachronist*
> 
> I'm using primochill now and it's too flexible for my liking.










Is it kinking? The more flexible the less it will kink, the stiffer it is the more its going to kink. If you are getting kinks then you need to rethink the your loop or get some angled fittings.


----------



## Anachronist

Oh no it functions perfectly fine. Just an aesthetic thing.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Does anybody use a pressure valve in their water cooled system?
Every time I start my pc I see bubbles of coolant escaping near the fillport (G1/4)


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Does anybody use a pressure valve in their water cooled system?
> Every time I start my pc I see bubbles of coolant escaping near the fillport (G1/4)


Sounds like it's not sealing 100%. Check your o-ring, you might have over tightened it or you need to tighten it more.


----------



## Anachronist

Sounds not completely sealed..or also possible it's flushing out tiny pockets of trapped air.


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Guess I never thought to check the Trooper's toolbox for an extension chord, Ima check later and extend the 8-PIN to the back of the case, build should be quite clean after. Also I'm hating the other chord with the HD Audio wire that doesn't have to be plugged in to anything and is just sitting there, doesn't look very pretty.
> Do you mean the top filter mate? Can't get it past the middle part with the metal thingy in the way cause of the H100 screws in a bad place.
> Yeah I figured that would do the trick but decided against it. Taking out the washers might make the rad shaky and be even louder than it is now (damn those fans are loud). Also, that fans are set to blow out, figured the filter would just keep dirt in the case since the filter would block airflow outward.
> BTW, is it possible/worth doing a push-pull on this case? heard it won't fit with the handle on unless it's a slim fan..What fan thickness will fit? Guess I can do a half push-pull with 1 half of the rad..


Okay found the 8-pin extender so all wires go through the back and also tightened everything even further. Here are the final pics with my external setup as well. Nothing fancy just a clean build.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Okay found the 8-pin extender so all wires go through the back and also tightened everything even further. Here are the final pics with my external setup as well. Nothing fancy just a clean build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Clean!









Why brown AsRock?

I tightened the sucker! Maybe I filled it too much?


----------



## LastDefenders

Alright, working on my Stryker build, and having a little issue--most of the chassis fan/light cables I'm finding are made for two-pin headers, and the only two-pin header that's on my MoBo (ASRock Extreme3) is for SPDIF. They say things like PWR-SW, RESET-SW, and HDDLED (though there's no header on my HDD, either).

In addition, I have some funky little boxy headers on some cables--specifically, the skinny little bundled one that's black and brown, and also a grey cable coming down from the top fan. Two pins and an empty slot, but larger than even the four-pin headers on the MoBo.

Lastly, one wacky-looking two-slotter, again in the back, again a very slim cable with a boxy end. It's also got clips as if to loosen it.

All of these are connected to wires no bigger around than the included wire ties, and I have no clue what to do with any of them! Alas, they're all even too small for my camera to get decent pics of. Please help!


----------



## Anachronist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LastDefenders*
> 
> Alright, working on my Stryker build, and having a little issue--most of the chassis fan/light cables I'm finding are made for two-pin headers, and the only two-pin header that's on my MoBo (ASRock Extreme3) is for SPDIF. They say things like PWR-SW, RESET-SW, and HDDLED (though there's no header on my HDD, either).
> In addition, I have some funky little boxy headers on some cables--specifically, the skinny little bundled one that's black and brown, and also a grey cable coming down from the top fan. Two pins and an empty slot, but larger than even the four-pin headers on the MoBo.
> Lastly, one wacky-looking two-slotter, again in the back, again a very slim cable with a boxy end. It's also got clips as if to loosen it.
> All of these are connected to wires no bigger around than the included wire ties, and I have no clue what to do with any of them! Alas, they're all even too small for my camera to get decent pics of. Please help!


Those wires are mostly extension cords to plug into your board headers if you want the corresponding parts on top to work. The two pin connectors for your fans (not all support it) would need a fan controller or some other interface to make the lights/fan speeds adjustable. There's a controller in the top panel that supports twoor three, but otherwise you'd need additional hardware.

Edit: i have a large part of them tied off inside not used..it all depends on your needs.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LastDefenders*
> 
> Alright, working on my Stryker build, and having a little issue--most of the chassis fan/light cables I'm finding are made for two-pin headers, and the only two-pin header that's on my MoBo (ASRock Extreme3) is for SPDIF. They say things like PWR-SW, RESET-SW, and HDDLED (though there's no header on my HDD, either).
> In addition, I have some funky little boxy headers on some cables--specifically, the skinny little bundled one that's black and brown, and also a grey cable coming down from the top fan. Two pins and an empty slot, but larger than even the four-pin headers on the MoBo.
> Lastly, one wacky-looking two-slotter, again in the back, again a very slim cable with a boxy end. It's also got clips as if to loosen it.
> All of these are connected to wires no bigger around than the included wire ties, and I have no clue what to do with any of them! Alas, they're all even too small for my camera to get decent pics of. Please help!


Every mobo has fan headers, most of them are 3 pin some are 4 pin. Check the manual. And also check the front page!
You can plug in more then 1 fan on 1 header if you use a splitter. Same applies for the CM fan controller.
The black/brown wire (that's split) are also fan connectors.
I have a total of 6 fans connected on the CM Fan controller, somewhere I posted an official CM post of how many fans you could connect to the fan controller.. found it

Also which of the Extreme3 mobo's you got?


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> not a fan


You might be the first person who doesn't like it the Hue... But to each his own.


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Clean!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why brown AsRock?
> I tightened the sucker! Maybe I filled it too much?


Only color available here. I'm lucky to have an AsRock Extreme4 available here lol.

When you post those pics after commenting on my pics it makes me feel embarrassed. haha


----------



## DishRagBoy

Hey guys just a quick question. So i have a CM storm enoforcer for a while so i was looking to up my case. Do you guys think the trooper is worth the upgrade. I do move my computer alot and i think the handle would help plus im always adding/removing hardware. I really want a case with a handle so i was also considering the C70? So what do you guys think? O and its on sale with a rebate today so quick answers would be appreciated lol. Thanks!


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> You might be the first person who doesn't like it the Hue... But to each his own.


Just seems extremely tacky, no need for color changing flashing light inside a computer. This isn't a rave. Perhaps I am just all about keeping it classy and not have a ricer computer lol.


----------



## Rogue1266

Well, if no one is going to post it? I will!!!!!







CONGRATULATION'S 'CMSTC'!!! You have a half million Hits & over 5 thousand post's!!!















Once again, Congratulation's to all 'TROOPERS'......


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Well, if no one is going to post it? I will!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATION'S 'CMSTC'!!! You have a half million Hits & over 5 thousand post's!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, Congratulation's to all 'TROOPERS'......


Wow. I didn't realize how popular this thread has become.


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Thank you Members for making this Thread what it is today..
It was all you My Friends and Troopers.. And What a Great Case..
Love you all....
















Join the Best or Die like the Rest.*


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> Just seems extremely tacky, no need for color changing flashing light inside a computer. This isn't a rave. Perhaps I am just all about keeping it classy and not have a ricer computer lol.


Well it doesnt have to change lol you have the option. And it fits me perfectly since I LOVE raves and electronic music


----------



## Krazee

Build is complete, pics to come


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DishRagBoy*
> 
> Hey guys just a quick question. So i have a CM storm enoforcer for a while so i was looking to up my case. Do you guys think the trooper is worth the upgrade. I do move my computer alot and i think the handle would help plus im always adding/removing hardware. I really want a case with a handle so i was also considering the C70? So what do you guys think? O and its on sale with a rebate today so quick answers would be appreciated lol. Thanks!


I say if you have the cash then go for it. It's a heavy case though, even with the handle I can only lift it up a couple inches with both hands. IDK how heavy an enforces is though.


----------



## Blatsz32

pics of my updated Trooper. Getting a new mobo soon, my Sabertooths 2nd pci slot is fried ...Thinking about the MSI MPower.




Can't remember who did it, but I sunk my DVD-Rom in so that I can put all the cover on.
Apologies for the lopsided pics


----------



## HighwayStar

Well how about just red pulsing ? Is this less ricey







lol


----------



## unimatrixzero

*OCN...
COOLER MASTER STORM TROOPER CELEBRATION ....
500 Pages.. And still going ...*


----------



## DishRagBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> I say if you have the cash then go for it. It's a heavy case though, even with the handle I can only lift it up a couple inches with both hands. IDK how heavy an enforces is though.


Thanks lol i just ordered it should be here on wensday if i remember ill send some pics. XD


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DishRagBoy*
> 
> Thanks lol i just ordered it should be here on wensday if i remember ill send some pics. XD


Great! Post pics!


----------



## Anachronist

I've got some ideas for mine but not quite the funds to pull it off at the moment. I would hope there's a point in time where i can say and feel that I'm done with it.

My reptile habit is getting in the way.. Doh.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *OCN...
> COOLER MASTER STORM TROOPER CELEBRATION ....
> 500 Pages.. And still going ...*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Aah, that's why the page was loading slower.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DishRagBoy*
> 
> Hey guys just a quick question. So i have a CM storm enoforcer for a while so i was looking to up my case. Do you guys think the trooper is worth the upgrade. I do move my computer alot and i think the handle would help plus im always adding/removing hardware. I really want a case with a handle so i was also considering the C70? So what do you guys think? O and its on sale with a rebate today so quick answers would be appreciated lol. Thanks!


With your hardware I think the Scout 2 might be more inline with with more mobile case. It's only 18lbs compared to the Trooper's 32lbs. I will say if you want to do a H100 the Scout 2 might have problems fitting the fans and the rad on the inside, you can have the rad or the fans outside under the handle. Think of it this way, if you are going air cooling, the Scout 2 is a little Trooper, if you want a 240/280mm rad go with the Trooper. I did a "quick" overview of the Scout 2.


----------



## BeastRider

Hey guys. Sharing some pics of my trooper setup with his lil bro M14x laptop. Reformatting M14x cause I kinda stole the M4 SSD installed in it for the trooper lol. Back to the stock 500GB WD Black.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Hey guys. Sharing some pics of my trooper setup with his lil bro M14x laptop. Reformatting M14x cause I kinda stole the M4 SSD installed in it for the trooper lol. Back to the stock 500GB WD Black.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Battlestations!

Only the best for the Trooper! SSD FTW!

btw, What game is that?










ps: my battlestation


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Battlestations!
> Only the best for the Trooper! SSD FTW!
> btw, What game is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps: my battlestation


Game looks like Torchlight 1 or 2.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *OCN...
> COOLER MASTER STORM TROOPER CELEBRATION ....
> 500 Pages.. And still going ...*


Enjoy ladies and gentlemen


----------



## DishRagBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> With your hardware I think the Scout 2 might be more inline with with more mobile case. It's only 18lbs compared to the Trooper's 32lbs. I will say if you want to do a H100 the Scout 2 might have problems fitting the fans and the rad on the inside, you can have the rad or the fans outside under the handle. Think of it this way, if you are going air cooling, the Scout 2 is a little Trooper, if you want a 240/280mm rad go with the Trooper. I did a "quick" overview of the Scout 2.


I did consider the scout as well but for some reason it just didnt sit well for my tatses. Plus weight isnt an issue im a moderately strong dude.







But yes i was thinking about custom water cooling sometime around christmas maybe,


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Battlestations!
> Only the best for the Trooper! SSD FTW!
> btw, What game is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps: my battlestation


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> Game looks like Torchlight 1 or 2.


It's Guild Wars 2 actually.









Yeah kinda guilty to rob the M14x of the SSD, but as much as I want to I can't game on 2 PC simultaneously lol. M14x is primarily gonna be used by my GF who's most demanding game is called "twitter". Great graphics you guys should try it.


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> Well it doesnt have to change lol you have the option. And it fits me perfectly since I LOVE raves and electronic music


As do I lol used to DJ back in the day at a bunch of warehouse raves but they have been gone for a while. Been to so many raves and shows that I couldn't count them all. Ah the brain cells I wasted lol.


----------



## cyrusdb

My front bay Name







, my very simple rigs
Quote:


> Angel MIMI


----------



## HCore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyrusdb*
> 
> My front bay Name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , my very simple rigs
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice look. No side view pictures?


----------



## PhantomLlama

Just got my RMA'd 6950 back today- amazing what happens when your computer works the way it should









Also, here's my newest video:



Sorry I haven't been active around here much. Classes are killer this quarter. I'll try to be around some more!


----------



## Evilsplashy

Can someone be generous and possible give me a spare part?

My Trooper's rubber foot is cracked severly, causing the case to wobble back and forth. Cooler Master is making me pay 20 dollars for a new one, which is absurd. Help?


----------



## SortOfGrim

I would send you 4 but the shipping cost is also 20 euro


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I would send you 4 but the shipping cost is also 20 euro


Damn. :/


----------



## Citizen Joe

Hey guys, I'm lookin' to upgrade my two GTX 560 ti's and was wondering if any of you know whether a single 680 would be more powerful?

Google's consensus seems to be yes but I could always use a second opinion









EDIT: or would a 670 be better?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyrusdb*
> 
> My front bay Name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , my very simple rigs
> *snip


Love the name plate and the turbine fans in the drive bay. Very classy :3
Did you make the name thing yourself?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> Can someone be generous and possible give me a spare part?
> My Trooper's rubber foot is cracked severly, causing the case to wobble back and forth. Cooler Master is making me pay 20 dollars for a new one, which is absurd. Help?


Is the foot like cracked in half or is it just the part that screw goes through?


----------



## Citizen Joe

Oh right... would anyone be interested in buying said 560 ti's?


----------



## thestalosj

Hey everyone,
Seriously considering using the Storm Stryker as my case in my next new build but I have a few questions.

Can the Hdd cages have more than 1 fan fitted per cage?
Does the lack of side fans negatively affect gpu temps? (Going to be using either a pair of EVGA SC GTX 680's or a GTX 690)
Do the stock fans move a lot of air, or will an upgrade be necessary?
Thanks in advance


----------



## DishRagBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> Just got my RMA'd 6950 back today- amazing what happens when your computer works the way it should
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, here's my newest video:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I haven't been active around here much. Classes are killer this quarter. I'll try to be around some more!


I laughed so hard at this!


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestalosj*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> Seriously considering using the Storm Stryker as my case in my next new build but I have a few questions.
> 
> Can the Hdd cages have more than 1 fan fitted per cage?
> Does the lack of side fans negatively affect gpu temps? (Going to be using either a pair of EVGA SC GTX 680's or a GTX 690)
> Do the stock fans move a lot of air, or will an upgrade be necessary?
> Thanks in advance


I'm not positive whether you could fit another fan in the cages. I guess you could try. I run my stock fans which are pretty darn good at high. I have dual evga sc sig 2 680s and they run at 30c idle and maybe 55c playing bf3.


----------



## Neo_182

Sittin' pretty on my dresser. Saving up cash for GPU. Soon!


----------



## Iamazn

Is it possible to mount a 120mm where the rear 140mm is?


----------



## nezff

Still looking for stock fans for the storm Stryker. If any of you guys changed yours out. I'll buy them.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iamazn*
> 
> Is it possible to mount a 120mm where the rear 140mm is?


Yes


----------



## slkching

New build for my storm trooper....i would love to add the window side panel, but come on....$20 for the panel isn't bad, but $14 for shipping is just ridiculous (70% of the panel cost) from cm store. I wish they have free shipping or other places that would sell it....


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slkching*
> 
> New build for my storm trooper....i would love to add the window side panel, but come on....$20 for the panel isn't bad, but $14 for shipping is just ridiculous (70% of the panel cost) from cm store. I wish they have free shipping or other places that would sell it....


It's worth the 34 dollars, trust me.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slkching*
> 
> New build for my storm trooper....i would love to add the window side panel, but come on....$20 for the panel isn't bad, but $14 for shipping is just ridiculous (70% of the panel cost) from cm store. I wish they have free shipping or other places that would sell it....


It's because they ship it inside a PC box, lol.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slkching*
> 
> New build for my storm trooper....i would love to add the window side panel, but come on....$20 for the panel isn't bad, but $14 for shipping is just ridiculous (70% of the panel cost) from cm store. I wish they have free shipping or other places that would sell it....


You could DIY


----------



## Asbestos

Excuse the crappy cellphone pics, seems I forgot to charge my camera lol.


----------



## GoodInk

Can I get someone with the H100 to measure distance on the width form the outside of the barbs on the rad?


----------



## PhantomLlama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DishRagBoy*
> 
> I laughed so hard at this!


Glad you liked it! Stay tuned for more


----------



## BeastRider

I like it better without the side panel. Makes it more rugged plus the plastic takes up more heat than a pure steel side. If I wanna show my hardware to someone, I simple open the side panel entirely.


----------



## Asbestos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> It's because they ship it inside a PC box, lol.


Would love that side panel.


----------



## HighwayStar

Me getting the sidepanel motivated me to really tidy up my rig. I couldnt stand looking at it so bland and ugly lol.


----------



## Citizen Joe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Can I get someone with the H100 to measure distance on the width form the outside of the barbs on the rad?


Its a little under one inch or about 2.4 cm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> It's because they ship it inside a PC box, lol.


Does CM sell a matching right side panel? Cuz that would be awesome.


----------



## DishRagBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> Glad you liked it! Stay tuned for more


lol will do!


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citizen Joe*
> 
> Does CM sell a matching right side panel? Cuz that would be awesome.


Yes they do, for another payment of the same price.


----------



## Citizen Joe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Yes they do, for another payment of the same price.


Really? Where? Can't find them anywhere...


----------



## slkching

What do you mean DIY? How? =="


----------



## slkching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> You could DIY


What do you mean DIY? How?

Sorry i am new here, how to delete my previous post??


----------



## slkching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> It's worth the 34 dollars, trust me.


It is worth it for me, but not for my other half that thinks its a waste of $..=="...


----------



## DishRagBoy

Well my trooper just got here today and i freaking love it!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slkching*
> 
> What do you mean DIY? How? =="


DIY: Cut side panel, carefully cut lexan, add double sided tape or drill holes for small nuts 'n' bolts. Mind you, lot's of work.

So yeah, 34 usd is easy well spend money for window.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slkching*
> 
> It is worth it for me, but not for my other half that thinks its a waste of $..=="...


It's not a waste of money.


----------



## justinwebb

life is technically a waste of money, do what you enjoy


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citizen Joe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Can I get someone with the H100 to measure distance on the width form the outside of the barbs on the rad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a little under one inch or about 2.4 cm
Click to expand...

Thanks, + Rep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Citizen Joe*
> 
> Does CM sell a matching right side panel? Cuz that would be awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they do, for another payment of the same price.
Click to expand...

Link please, I don't see it listed on the CM Store page.
http://www.cmstore-usa.com/search.php?search_query=trooper
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> life is technically a waste of money, do what you enjoy


Not 100%, it will make it a little quieter, but really it's only for looks.


----------



## Iamazn

Without modding the case, how many radiators can be installed?


----------



## sgtgates

Fit easily without issues... 240 rad on-top, a 120 rad on back exhaust, another 240 rad on bottom if you remove the "ninja box" but that isn't modding.

That's about it unless you want to get creative and put a rad on the side intake panel which I have at one point with extra stability, just makes opening the door difficult.
You can possible fit a 280 rad on top but the fittings have to be perfectly angled or modded which is going to be tight if not a pain.

On another note if you don't know, ANY self enclosed water-cooling system ex(h100, h80, h60, Antec 620, 920) will fit no problem.

Everyone else please chime in if I'm wrong but for not super extreme water-cooling 2 240 rads would be your best bet top and or bottom fit nicely.


----------



## indyrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Fit easily without issues... 240 rad on-top, a 120 rad on back exhaust, another 240 rad on bottom if you remove the "ninja box" but that isn't modding.
> That's about it unless you want to get creative and put a rad on the side intake panel which I have at one point with extra stability, just makes opening the door difficult.
> You can possible fit a 280 rad on top but the fittings have to be perfectly angled or modded which is going to be tight if not a pain.
> On another note if you don't know, ANY self enclosed water-cooling system ex(h100, h80, h60, Antec 620, 920) will fit no problem.
> Everyone else please chime in if I'm wrong but for not super extreme water-cooling 2 240 rads would be your best bet top and or bottom fit nicely.


And if you do not mind loosing your 5.25 inch bays you can buy mounts and fit a 240-360 in the front without modding.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indyrocker*
> 
> And if you do not mind loosing your 5.25 inch bays you can buy mounts and fit a 240-360 in the front without modding.


+ rep

Thanks for adding that bit, I wasn't thinking about that possible setup at the time


----------



## Blatsz32

Just wondering if any fellow CM Storm Trooper owners live in the vicinity of Oakland County in Michigan. I'm going to be taking a vacation to visit my mom and dad in Florida and will have a couple days off of work when I return (to Mi). I was wondering if anyone could help me set up my WC loop so it looks...presentable. maybe help me do some mods or something. Anyway if there is anyone feel free to drop me a mail and we can plan something.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Fit easily without issues... 240 rad on-top, a 120 rad on back exhaust, another 240 rad on bottom if you remove the "ninja box" but that isn't modding.
> That's about it unless you want to get creative and put a rad on the side intake panel which I have at one point with extra stability, just makes opening the door difficult.
> *You can possible fit a 280 rad on top but the fittings have to be perfectly angled or modded which is going to be tight if not a pain*.
> On another note if you don't know, ANY self enclosed water-cooling system ex(h100, h80, h60, Antec 620, 920) will fit no problem.
> Everyone else please chime in if I'm wrong but for not super extreme water-cooling 2 240 rads would be your best bet top and or bottom fit nicely.


I had no issues fitting y 280 in the top... however, if you have a radiator in the back spot like I do, you will more than likely have to put the inlet/outlets towards the front. Putting them towards the front may also cause some tight fits for drives below (see my trooper album for details).


----------



## BeastRider

Can I ask what the "ninja box" thing below does? Is this a noob question? lol


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Can I ask what the "ninja box" thing below does? Is this a noob question? lol


You can hide and lock your stuff when you go to LAN parties or you can put w/e in there.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Can I ask what the "ninja box" thing below does? Is this a noob question? lol


Holds stuff. I use it for pens, pencils, usb drives, CDs, etc..


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> You can hide and lock your stuff when you go to LAN parties or you can put w/e in there.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> Holds stuff. I use it for pens, pencils, usb drives, CDs, etc..


Oops wrong thing, guess ninja box and toolbox are the same thing huh? hehe, I meant the piece of metal beside the power supply. Is it meant to hold 2.5" drives?


----------



## Evilsplashy

Yes.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Oops wrong thing, guess ninja box and toolbox are the same thing huh? hehe, I meant the piece of metal beside the power supply. Is it meant to hold 2.5" drives?


haha nice, yeah I keep saftey cash in my box XD


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> haha nice, yeah I keep saftey cash and rounds for my 9mm in my box XD


I keep condoms in 'em. xD


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> I keep condoms in 'em. xD


HEHE i used too but Im out







lol college


----------



## sexypirates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> I keep condoms in 'em. xD


You have time to get it on during LAN parties? Or for the weekend, lol.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Why change a good setup? Well, cause it's a challenge!
And also got a new res w/ pump combo.

Still need to do tons of drilling and find a good base to mount the 2.5" cage on (cause yours truly forgot that the mesh also holds the mounting holes







)


----------



## nezff

ordered two white led case fans from coolermaster euro since the USA shop wont sell them.


----------



## Yondersoup

hey i was reading through the post on here about the LED strips and i happen to have some left over from another project i did it was "Ledwholesalers 16.4 Ft RGB Color Changing Kit" does anyone have a good comparison to that vs the modelers brand mentioned on here?


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> ordered two white led case fans from coolermaster euro since the USA shop wont sell them.


Shipping must have hurt on that.


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> Shipping must have hurt on that.


about $10


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Why change a good setup? Well, cause it's a challenge!
> And also got a new res w/ pump combo.
> Still need to do tons of drilling and find a good base to mount the 2.5" cage on (cause yours truly forgot that the mesh also holds the mounting holes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Instead of mounting the SSD's in that bracket just velcro them either behind the back side panel or mount them flush somewhere to show them off! I've seen the mounted to the side of the 5.25 slots, side of the PSU, hidden behind side panel, etc.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Instead of mounting the SSD's in that bracket just velcro them either behind the back side panel or mount them flush somewhere to show them off! I've seen the mounted to the side of the 5.25 slots, side of the PSU, hidden behind side panel, etc.


yeah, I'll give velcro a try. Thx for suggestion benben84!


----------



## nezff

is anyone running a phanteks air cooler in the trooper/stryker?


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yondersoup*
> 
> hey i was reading through the post on here about the LED strips and i happen to have some left over from another project i did it was "Ledwholesalers 16.4 Ft RGB Color Changing Kit" does anyone have a good comparison to that vs the modelers brand mentioned on here?


just looking at the pics online for those, they look like the LED's are spaced pretty far apart, I say just go with the modelersbrand as its 3 led's per inch. Those look like maybe 1 per inch


----------



## Gir

Did any of you stryker owners have to buy power extension cables? I'm looking to buy one, and my PSU's cables are 600mm. I'm worried about the EPS connector reaching.

Also, any idea if coolermaster will get the PSU cover back in stock? I'd love to have one.


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gir*
> 
> Did any of you stryker owners have to buy power extension cables? I'm looking to buy one, and my PSU's cables are 600mm. I'm worried about the EPS connector reaching.
> Also, any idea if coolermaster will get the PSU cover back in stock? I'd love to have one.


I had moddiy make me some shorter cables, but had my 8pin eps made a tad longer to reach. My stock one would only reach if I used the 12 pin out on my seasonic.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gir*
> 
> Did any of you stryker owners have to buy power extension cables? I'm looking to buy one, and my PSU's cables are 600mm. I'm worried about the EPS connector reaching.
> 
> Also, any idea if coolermaster will get the PSU cover back in stock? I'd love to have one.


The case comes with one, it's not sleeved.


----------



## justinwebb

I have some left over smooth LED tape in red with 2 clip on connectors if anyone wants to buy it, 20 shipped for all of it. Have one pieces that is 3 feet long and another that is almost a foot long


----------



## Vlodaf

Does anybody know what the voltage range on the built-in fan controller of the Stryker is?


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

I have one as well as my main case (Trooper). I'm curious, has anyone found actual casters for this case? Would love for it to have wheels.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidSnakeUS*
> 
> I have one as well as my main case (Trooper). I'm curious, has anyone found actual casters for this case? Would love for it to have wheels.


Check front page info here


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

I meant officially, but meh...


----------



## BeastRider

Think my case is really dusty inside right now. Can't believe how fast dust accumulates. :|


----------



## Gir

What is the voltage and size of the LED for the power button on the stryker?


----------



## nezff

Any of you guys tried the Phanteks case fans in the styker? Look really nice with the white or white/black colors. The 140mm seems to have more cfm than the stock one. 60cfm compared to 70cfm. The 120mms are rougly the same. 50cfm


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gir*
> 
> What is the voltage and size of the LED for the power button on the stryker?


I've yet to do this mod, but this is what I came up with. 12v was just way out of the normal so that is why I went with 5v.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club/4890#post_18317336
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> Any of you guys tried the Phanteks case fans in the styker? Look really nice with the white or white/black colors. The 140mm seems to have more cfm than the stock one. 60cfm compared to 70cfm. The 120mms are rougly the same. 50cfm


They look good, but I have never tried them.


----------



## Vlodaf

Never tried the Phanteks fans. Noiseblocker Eloops and a white Bitfenix Spectre Pro here.


----------



## SortOfGrim

still waiting for parts but most is done..still not sure if I leave the 240 rad like this


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> still waiting for parts but most is done..still not sure if I leave the 240 rad like this


That board looks lost in there lol


----------



## SortOfGrim

no need for more and if (or when) Asus builds a M-ITX ROG mobo I'll get that one


----------



## slkching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> still waiting for parts but most is done..still not sure if I leave the 240 rad like this


how do you do the wheels??









and anyone knows where to get this right side panel??


----------



## kpforce1

I've noticed that no one ever uses the Aerocool "Shark" series fans... well except me lol. I've got 4 140 shark fans on my rads.... and of course my two rediculous YStech 160 cfm's on the fron 240 rad


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> I've noticed that no one ever uses the Aerocool "Shark" series fans... well except me lol. I've got 4 140 shark fans on my rads.... and of course my two rediculous YStech 160 cfm's on the fron 240 rad


I have 10 Sharks in my rig


----------



## Citizen Joe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slkching*
> 
> and anyone knows where to get this right side panel??


Apparently not. People have been asking about this for a while and noone seems to know if these actually exist.

If you _can_ buy them anywhere I'd also love to know where :3


----------



## slkching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citizen Joe*
> 
> Apparently not. People have been asking about this for a while and noone seems to know if these actually exist.
> If you _can_ buy them anywhere I'd also love to know where :3


Yea, because the left side window doesn't match with the right side OEM panel, which to me looks even more ugly than not having window panel. I hope cm store would be selling these matching right panel, i mean...if i am paying for the full shipping, might as well get more stuff at once..


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slkching*
> 
> how do you do the wheels??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and anyone knows where to get this right side panel??


Simply drilled some holes








Check the front page for more info; 'WHEELZ'

Looks like the Stryker's side panel..in black. So we need to send Cooler Master emails!!! Demand for that panel (and HAF PSU cover)!!


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> I have 10 Sharks in my rig


Nice! lol Glad to see another shark "fan" (no pun intended lol)


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> Any of you guys tried the Phanteks case fans in the styker? Look really nice with the white or white/black colors. The 140mm seems to have more cfm than the stock one. 60cfm compared to 70cfm. The 120mms are rougly the same. 50cfm
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


No, but have you seen these smexy things??


----------



## Vlodaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> No, but have you seen these smexy things??


Well, I do







And I have a Stryker coming too. Two of those in front and one of these in the back:


----------



## Dcuellar

Hey guys!

Just ordered my Trooper and should have it sometime tomorrow. Meanwhile, can someone answer a dumb question for me? I have an SSD card and I'm not sure what I need to format it to to be able to use it on the x-dock. Can someone help me out with that.

Can't wait to be able to post some pics of my set up. I'm starting with old components, but I'll be getting some new stuff hopefully soon. I used to have the Stacker 830 and loved it, but fell in love with this case one day when I was browsing on Newegg. Then I found this club...awesome!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dcuellar*
> 
> Hey guys!
> Just ordered my Trooper and should have it sometime tomorrow. Meanwhile, can someone answer a dumb question for me? I have an SSD card and I'm not sure what I need to format it to to be able to use it on the x-dock. Can someone help me out with that.
> Can't wait to be able to post some pics of my set up. I'm starting with old components, but I'll be getting some new stuff hopefully soon. I used to have the Stacker 830 and loved it, but fell in love with this case one day when I was browsing on Newegg. Then I found this club...awesome!


Format it to whatever you want, that has nothing to do with the X-Dock.
*What is important is that you turn on AHCI in the bios!*


----------



## Cgren

Hi guys... Im new here

Heres my Stryker..


----------



## Cgren




----------



## Cgren




----------



## Cgren




----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cgren*


Looks great and nice pics! Just one thing you can put more than one pic in one post


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Format it to whatever you want, that has nothing to do with the X-Dock.
> *What is important is that you turn on AHCI in the bios!*[/B]


This for sure.... if you make the mistake of installing Windows 7 and IDE mode set, all is not lost. There is a registry change to "reset" so you can reboot, change to AHCI, and boot into windows 7 allowing it to install the correct set of AHCI dirvers.


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cgren*
> 
> Hi guys... Im new here
> Heres my Stryker..


what fans are those?


----------



## Cgren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> what fans are those?


for the front i used NZXT 120 standard fans, for the CPU cooler i replaced the H80 Stock fans to NZXT 120LB


----------



## Dcuellar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Format it to whatever you want, that has nothing to do with the X-Dock.
> *What is important is that you turn on AHCI in the bios!*


Okay, thanks. I'll try that when I get the case and put everything in.

Another question, since my motherboard is older I don't have native support for usb 3.0. Does anyone know of a good PCI card I can use to get an internal connection?


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dcuellar*
> 
> Okay, thanks. I'll try that when I get the case and put everything in.
> Another question, since my motherboard is older I don't have native support for usb 3.0. Does anyone know of a good PCI card I can use to get an internal connection?


*HERE* is a list of some


----------



## slkching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Simply drilled some holes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check the front page for more info; 'WHEELZ'
> Looks like the Stryker's side panel..in black. So we need to send Cooler Master emails!!! Demand for that panel (and HAF PSU cover)!!


Do they even listen? I saw some other posts seeing if they sell this panel, and they say they don't have it...I wish here they actually sell the trooper window version...i believe they only sell it in australia? because i see it in some .au website...i do see the window version in cm website but they don't sell it in US, i bet they want to get more $ that way by selling the panel separately with ridiculous shipping cost.


----------



## Dcuellar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> *HERE* is a list of some


Awesome, Thank you! I've been out of the building PC game for a while. Thanks for your help.


----------



## nezff

Think these are nice. They have them in red,green,blue, and white.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think these are nice. They have them in red,green,blue, and white.


I have the red ones filling my rig, i really like them!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cgren*


Nice rig! But damn, that graphics card is long! scratch that, looks weird cause of power placement.

I still like my GT 1450!
But I would like to know if those NB eLoop are any good for radiators.


----------



## Vlodaf

If you use them as push fans, they are quite amazing. When you use them as pull fans they start to make a real racket


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> I have the red ones filling my rig, i really like them!


They are some kind of all white special edition i found at performance pc. never seen bitfenix make them like that.


----------



## Gir

Cgren, can you post a better picture of the PSU area please? Is that a custom PSU cover?


----------



## Leftfield2263

I'm putting my 7970 under water shortly but I think my RS240 and an extra RX120 would be cutting it close to cool both the 7970 and an FX-8350...anyone disagree? Honestly due to the placement of the CPU power connector on my mobo I can't fit another 240mm rad internally (external is out of the question). I'm guessing two RS120/RX120 will do the trick more realistically.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leftfield2263*
> 
> I'm putting my 7970 under water shortly but I think my RS240 and an extra RX120 would be cutting it close to cool both the 7970 and an FX-8350...anyone disagree? Honestly due to the placement of the CPU power connector on my mobo I can't fit another 240mm rad internally (external is out of the question). I'm guessing two RS120/RX120 will do the trick more realistically.


I added an extra 120 (so now 1x 240 and 2x 120) so on load the temps wouldn't pass 50C.
Could you show a pic of current setup?


----------



## Leftfield2263

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I added an extra 120 (so now 1x 240 and 2x 120) so on load the temps wouldn't pass 50C.
> Could you show a pic of current setup?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leftfield2263*
> 
> I'm putting my 7970 under water shortly but I think my RS240 and an extra RX120 would be cutting it close to cool both the 7970 and an FX-8350...anyone disagree? Honestly due to the placement of the CPU power connector on my mobo I can't fit another 240mm rad internally (external is out of the question). I'm guessing two RS120/RX120 will do the trick more realistically.


Thx. I would do one 120 rad; Either in the back (P2) or in the top (P1) depending on how you pump your coolant (down or up)

Or do both like I have









What are those nice tubes?


----------



## Darkhorse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gir*
> 
> Cgren, can you post a better picture of the PSU area please? Is that a custom PSU cover?


Was about to ask the same, looks great though


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leftfield2263*


I'm not following why you couldn't put a gtx 240 or 280 up top. The 8 pin power on my board was at the top...still fit my 280 gtx stealth rad and 140m fans.


----------



## SortOfGrim

the possibilities are endless


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leftfield2263*
> 
> I'm putting my 7970 under water shortly but I think my RS240 and an extra RX120 would be cutting it close to cool both the 7970 and an FX-8350...anyone disagree? Honestly due to the placement of the CPU power connector on my mobo I can't fit another 240mm rad internally (external is out of the question). I'm guessing two RS120/RX120 will do the trick more realistically.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leftfield2263*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I added an extra 120 (so now 1x 240 and 2x 120) so on load the temps wouldn't pass 50C.
> Could you show a pic of current setup?
Click to expand...

As long as you have some good fans it will hold up, not great, but better than air and a cost of noise too. Looking at your pic it looks like you have room for a 30mm rad. The stock 200mm fan is just under 30mm, about 28mm, hold a 25mm fan up there and see if you got room for a 240 or 280 rad









Here are some pics of mine, as you can see my 8 pin is right up top too, but might be farther back. But even so I could still get the rad in there if it was farther forward.


----------



## slkching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leftfield2263*


Hey..i was looking for ur gaming rig, how did you make that side panel yourself? I really like it.....


----------



## Cgren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gir*
> 
> Cgren, can you post a better picture of the PSU area please? Is that a custom PSU cover?


Yes its a custom psu cover i ordered locally and asked for white


----------



## Cgren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Nice rig! But damn, that graphics card is long! scratch that, looks weird cause of power placement.
> ]


yup i hate it too, the power placement was way far. so i sold this one and got a better EVGA 670 FTW


----------



## Cgren

Here you go guys. A closer look on the custom psu cover to hide those cables hehe


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you have some good fans it will hold up, not great, but better than air and a cost of noise too. Looking at your pic it looks like you have room for a 30mm rad. The stock 200mm fan is just under 30mm, about 28mm, hold a 25mm fan up there and see if you got room for a 240 or 280 rad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some pics of mine, as you can see my 8 pin is right up top too, but might be farther back. But even so I could still get the rad in there if it was farther forward.


Man, that's really close to the mobo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cgren*
> 
> 
> Here you go guys. A closer look on the custom psu cover to hide those cables hehe


Much better









Is that psu cover made from plexiglass or metal?


----------



## Cgren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Much better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that psu cover made from plexiglass or metal?


Made of Acrylic sir


----------



## Leftfield2263

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Thx. I would do one 120 rad; Either in the back (P2) or in the top (P1) depending on how you pump your coolant (down or up)
> 
> Or do both like I have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are those nice tubes?


That's were I'd be putting them. Ill probably get and just lower my CPU OC if necessary. Maybe buy another down the road when I order the FX-8350.

The black tubing is from Home Depot LOL. I was too cheap to buy some off FrozenCPU. It's nice and shiny in the light.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> I'm not following why you couldn't put a gtx 240 or 280 up top. The 8 pin power on my board was at the top...still fit my 280 gtx stealth rad and 140m fans.


The rad WILL fit but the fans won't. No matter the holes I use up top. I considered drilling my own. but it wouldn't help. I would have to get a skinny rad and maybe skinny fans, and then you're paying more for less. The RS240 is 35mm thick so id have to go down to maybe a 25mm. By then your in the cooling range of a nice 120mm rad I would imagine. Maybe even the RX120. Might be wishful thinking, but with two decent 120's I'd be happy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slkching*
> 
> Hey..i was looking for ur gaming rig, how did you make that side panel yourself? I really like it.....


It was real simple. Check out my Build Log

Project Red Stryker


----------



## Darkhorse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cgren*
> 
> Made of Acrylic sir


Was it expensive to get made?


----------



## Step83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkhorse*
> 
> Was it expensive to get made?


They come with the motherboard not sure if anyone makes them


----------



## Cgren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkhorse*
> 
> Was it expensive to get made?


Not really, around 18-19USD, its actually custom made


----------



## Cgren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> They come with the motherboard not sure if anyone makes them


I think he's asking about the PSU cover sir. They dont come with the motherboard.


----------



## Step83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cgren*
> 
> I think he's asking about the PSU cover sir. They dont come with the motherboard.


Fail for me! still need to bend the plexi i have lurking about for mine


----------



## Step83

Also, been busy resurrecting an old friend. My old Zalman MFC1. Few years back i stupidly decided to paint it in glow paint. today i finally got it off with a mix of sandpaper and nail varnish remover. When it was new it had a transparent blue cover to it, not really what us Troopers want plus the sandpaper i used obviously scratched the plastic up a treat.

Solution, Matt Black modellers enamel! painted it on the back so being transparent blue the front is now black









Just waiting for it to dry before popping back together and i think itll look rather good.

Fan power on this is a surprise, four channels are 7W each and two switched channels dont have a limit perfect for silly power fans!

Couple of photos










mmmm shiney


----------



## HighwayStar

Just an updated pic of mah rig


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leftfield2263*
> 
> The rad WILL fit but the fans won't. No matter the holes I use up top. I considered drilling my own. but it wouldn't help. I would have to get a skinny rad and maybe skinny fans, and then you're paying more for less. The RS240 is 35mm thick so id have to go down to maybe a 25mm. By then your in the cooling range of a nice 120mm rad I would imagine. Maybe even the RX120. Might be wishful thinking, but with two decent 120's I'd be happy.]


? look at my picture again.... *THIS radiator* fits just fine with standard 25mm thick fans. AND its a 280 rad not a 240. High fins per inch. I'm not sure why you feel you get less performance for more money.... appropriate fans for a higher fin per inch rad and they will perform just fine. Besides, even when I was only using two 140's, and my 280 I never had any heat issues and I was dumping a hell of a lot more heat in the system than you would.







Just my $.02

***Edit***
Dimensions of the radiator I linked and I am using in the top:

Width: 153 mm
Height: 316 mm
*Thickness: 31.30 mm* and add 25mm for the fans and they still fit


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Also, been busy resurrecting an old friend. My old Zalman MFC1. Few years back i stupidly decided to paint it in glow paint. today i finally got it off with a mix of sandpaper and nail varnish remover. When it was new it had a transparent blue cover to it, not really what us Troopers want plus the sandpaper i used obviously scratched the plastic up a treat.
> Solution, Matt Black modellers enamel! painted it on the back so being transparent blue the front is now black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just waiting for it to dry before popping back together and i think itll look rather good.
> Fan power on this is a surprise, four channels are 7W each and two switched channels dont have a limit perfect for silly power fans!
> Couple of photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmmm shiney


Aah Revell, yea ol' friend..that brings back fond memories. Nicely done








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> Just an updated pic of mah rig


Also nice!









why didn't you sleeve all cables?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slkching*
> 
> Do they even listen? I saw some other posts seeing if they sell this panel, and they say they don't have it...I wish here they actually sell the trooper window version...i believe they only sell it in australia? because i see it in some .au website...i do see the window version in cm website but they don't sell it in US, i bet they want to get more $ that way by selling the panel separately with ridiculous shipping cost.


They do listen.


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Aah Revell, yea ol' friend..that brings back fond memories. Nicely done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why didn't you sleeve all cables?


Really I figured the usb, power and would look better black. And I left the hdd because I can barely route it hidden as is.


----------



## Step83

Found a place in the UK selling the windowed side panels they are supplied by Caseking so i would imagine you can get it through any sites using caseking as a supplier


----------



## Raptor1966

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> the possibilities are endless


the possibilities are indeed endless.









what type off hdd cage are you using, is it the included one that has the fans taken off


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raptor1966*
> 
> the possibilities are indeed endless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what type off hdd cage are you using, is it the included one that has the fans taken off


Yes, it is. I removed the bottom section so it would at least cool my old skool hdd.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *slkching*
> 
> Do they even listen? I saw some other posts seeing if they sell this panel, and they say they don't have it...I wish here they actually sell the trooper window version...i believe they only sell it in australia? because i see it in some .au website...i do see the window version in cm website but they don't sell it in US, i bet they want to get more $ that way by selling the panel separately with ridiculous shipping cost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They do listen.
Click to expand...

Yes they do, the Trooper is almost the the Scout 2 a lot of the CMSSC members wanted plus more







The only reason CM sells parts like they do, is because they listen to us. Don't get me wrong I hope they are listening to us right now and make the matching panel for the Trooper's big window side panel.

Here is what I submitted as an idea for the Scout 2 built off the 690 II, they hit the main points with the Trooper and build a way better case than the 690 II on top of it.


----------



## GerardFreeman

THANKS! I was wondring what they were for..


----------



## GerardFreeman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These wire plugs are the LEDs from the fans.. They plug into the opposite type plug that leads to the LED light Switch. That is basically a switch leg for the LED Fan lights in the front or back. the top 200 mm does not come with LEDs, but the Fan does have four holes for four LEDs of you choice so you can install them yourself.
> 
> NOTE... THESE ARE THE FAN WIRES. NOT THE LED WIRES. THERE IS STILL AN EXTRA WIRE THAT WILL REMAIN UNPLUGGED. AT LEAST I HAD ONE THAT WAS NOT PLUGGED.


thanks for the info


----------



## luvtabildem

Three more pics, wiring probably as good as I can get it, not sure if I'll put anything else in, maybe a decent soundcard and NZXT Aperture M USB 3.0 Card Reader


Plain I know but its what's under the hood


Overkill for my needs but "because I can"


My untidies side

And here is the card reader I think I'll buy, certainly looks like it was meant for the Trooper


----------



## Raptor1966

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Yes, it is. I removed the bottom section so it would at least cool my old skool hdd.


thanks for the reply, can you explain how you got the cage to fit like that

i have been looking at the photos and can't seem to figure out how it is done


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raptor1966*
> 
> thanks for the reply, can you explain how you got the cage to fit like that
> i have been looking at the photos and can't seem to figure out how it is done


Drive cages or the small ssd cage?


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luvtabildem*
> 
> Three more pics, wiring probably as good as I can get it, not sure if I'll put anything else in, maybe a decent soundcard and NZXT Aperture M USB 3.0 Card Reader
> 
> Plain I know but its what's under the hood
> 
> Overkill for my needs but "because I can"
> 
> My untidies side
> And here is the card reader I think I'll buy, certainly looks like it was meant for the Trooper


You are putting the computer on a pedestal, I usually do that with women







nice build what specs do you have?


----------



## luvtabildem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> You are putting the computer on a pedestal, I usually do that with women
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice build what specs do you have?


CASE: CM Storm Trooper
MB: ASUS Rampage IV Extreme
CPU: Intel Core i7 3930K Sandy Bridge-E
CPU Cooler: Corsair Hydro Series H100 CPU Cooler
RAM: Corsair Dominator GT CMT16GX3M4X2133C9 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3
GFX: ASUS GeForce GTX 680 DirectCU II TOP SLI
SOUND: not sure yet
SSD: Intel 120GB 520 Series SSD
HDD: Western Digital 1TB, Blue, Western Digital 1TB, Green
BD-ROM: LG BH14NS40 Blu-ray Writer
PSU: Corsair AX1200
MONITOR: 3 x Samsung S27A950D


----------



## sgtgates

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_202_972&products_id=34959

Looking to grab this pretty soon to cool my 8350. Will I still be able to fit a 140mm or 120mm rad on the back in conjunction later on?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raptor1966*
> 
> thanks for the reply, can you explain how you got the cage to fit like that
> i have been looking at the photos and can't seem to figure out how it is done


I simply turned those 2 plates (1) 90 degrees, and cut the rivets from the hdd cage so the bottom could be removed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_202_972&products_id=34959
> Looking to grab this pretty soon to cool my 8350. Will I still be able to fit a 140mm or 120mm rad on the back in conjunction later on?


Of course you can. That's the beauty of















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luvtabildem*
> 
> Three more pics, wiring probably as good as I can get it, not sure if I'll put anything else in, maybe a decent soundcard and NZXT Aperture M USB 3.0 Card Reader
> 
> Plain I know but its what's under the hood
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overkill for my needs but "because I can"
> 
> My untidies side
> 
> 
> And here is the card reader I think I'll buy, certainly looks like it was meant for the Trooper


Plain is good too, cause it's a Trooper!









How much 4 the card reader?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luvtabildem*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> You are putting the computer on a pedestal, I usually do that with women
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice build what specs do you have?
> 
> 
> 
> CASE: CM Storm Trooper
> MB: ASUS Rampage IV Extreme
> CPU: Intel Core i7 3930K Sandy Bridge-E
> CPU Cooler: Corsair Hydro Series H100 CPU Cooler
> RAM: Corsair Dominator GT CMT16GX3M4X2133C9 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3
> GFX: ASUS GeForce GTX 680 DirectCU II TOP SLI
> SOUND: not sure yet
> SSD: Intel 120GB 520 Series SSD
> HDD: Western Digital 1TB, Blue, Western Digital 1TB, Green
> BD-ROM: LG BH14NS40 Blu-ray Writer
> PSU: Corsair AX1200
> MONITOR: 3 x Samsung S27A950D
Click to expand...

Here is how to add your rig to your sig so people can see what you got


----------



## luvtabildem

*@*SortOfGrim,

price of card reader here in Australia is $45 at PC Case Gear


----------



## HighwayStar

I really need to put my drives so horizontally so the cables could be easily routed..yet keep the fan intake in the front so my gpu can get the fresh air... perhaps the only design flaw in this entire case lol


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luvtabildem*
> 
> *@*SortOfGrim,
> price of card reader here in Australia is $45 at PC Case Gear


Wow! I use a very cheap Sharkoon usb card reader for only 10 Aussie dollar (€8). But whatever floats your boat

















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> I really need to put my drives so horizontally so the cables could be easily routed..yet keep the fan intake in the front so my gpu can get the fresh air... perhaps the only design flaw in this entire case lol


Aren't they horizontally already?







ha, got it!







We all know cool air travels from bottom to top. You got make a shroud to guide the cool air towards the graphics card, very retro looking it would be









Or maybe angle the fan so it tilts to the graphics card. You could use an old fan and redesign (cut, sand) to make it an angled shroud. Just thinking out loud here.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> I really need to put my drives so horizontally so the cables could be easily routed..yet keep the fan intake in the front so my gpu can get the fresh air... perhaps the only design flaw in this entire case lol


You could always put a fan in the bottom blowing up in to the GPU, or if you have a Trooper put fans on the side panel.


----------



## Step83

Finished the fan controller, still ever so slightly blue but only under strong light like a flash for example. So much better than the Phobya one i had.



















OK the LEDs dont go but thats fixable.

Also lobbed a sticker on, think its about right for the case










Should have a couple of new toys soon as well


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> Finished the fan controller, still ever so slightly blue but only under strong light like a flash for example. So much better than the Phobya one i had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK the LEDs dont go but thats fixable.
> Also lobbed a sticker on, think its about right for the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should have a couple of new toys soon as well












I'm thinking of doing the handle mod, what size rivets should I use?


----------



## Step83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of doing the handle mod, what size rivets should I use?


Rivets? :S not done any handle mods on mine im afraid may just be the angle of the shot but the handle etc is still there on mine


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> You could always put a fan in the bottom blowing up in to the GPU, or if you have a Trooper put fans on the side panel.


I actually have one down there blowing up on the gpu already







and i have the windowed side panel so that's a no go lol. I hope the CM Storm Trooper 2 fixes this.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> Rivets? :S not done any handle mods on mine im afraid may just be the angle of the shot but the handle etc is still there on mine


lol, that was a general question. Your related comment was:

















- - - end message - - -


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> You could always put a fan in the bottom blowing up in to the GPU, or if you have a Trooper put fans on the side panel.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually have one down there blowing up on the gpu already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i have the windowed side panel so that's a no go lol. I hope the CM Storm Trooper 2 fixes this.
Click to expand...

How many drives are we talking?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> Rivets? :S not done any handle mods on mine im afraid may just be the angle of the shot but the handle etc is still there on mine
> 
> 
> 
> lol, that was a general question. Your related comment was:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - end message - - -
Click to expand...

Bigger the better


----------



## nezff




----------



## nezff

this was a pic i took of the stock 120mms in front and the enermax cluster 120mm in rear.










stock fans with new cables


----------



## Step83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> lol, that was a general question. Your related comment was:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - end message - - -


aaah ok sorry lol

Question for you guys re cable routing. im not overly happy with the routing on my sata leads. rest of the case is pretty good just these are well, messy. heres a photo of how it is now. Any ideas on better routing?


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> aaah ok sorry lol
> Question for you guys re cable routing. im not overly happy with the routing on my sata leads. rest of the case is pretty good just these are well, messy. heres a photo of how it is now. Any ideas on better routing?


I did mine like that, but my cables are orientated different. I can plug mine in upside down. Why dont you get some sleeving to dress them up also.

bring that lower one from the top too.


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> How many drives are we talking?
> Bigger the better


Currently I only have 2 drives and only 1 is actually in a drive cage. But by the end of the year I hope to have 3 more drives in that cage. The other cage I hope to use for watercooling purposes if I ever make the plunge.


----------



## Smithy92

Hey I'm going to be replacing my Cooler Master HAF 932 in the next few months with either the Trooper or the Stryker and I'm not sure on which one to choose. I currently have a sabertooth p67 motherboard and black vengeance ram. I guess my question is this, which one would you think would look better with my system. I included a picture of what my system currently looks like. It's an old photo so ignore the really bad cable management



Cheers


----------



## Nate-CM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smithy92*
> 
> Hey I'm going to be replacing my Cooler Master HAF 932 in the next few months with either the Trooper or the Stryker and I'm not sure on which one to choose. I currently have a sabertooth p67 motherboard and black vengeance ram. I guess my question is this, which one would you think would look better with my system. I included a picture of what my system currently looks like. It's an old photo so ignore the really bad cable management
> 
> Cheers


I'm biased, but the Stryker is my favorite Cooler Master case of all time.

I think your black components would look good in either case, but with the stryker you can show them off through the window.


----------



## Bawx

Can easily buy the window for the trooper though =/


----------



## nezff

Have any of you guys changed out the stock fans in the trooper/Stryker? I noticed that the front two 120mm fans get somewhat restricted on how much air they can suck through the front drive bay covers. The stock white led 120mm fans seem to have a static pressure of 2.97 according to cmstore Europe. They also only have roughly 50cfm.

I have tried the enermax cluster which has a 71cfm rating. It seemed to push more air than the stock ones. I recently just tried the bitfenix spectre pro LEDs. Two 120mms in front and the 140mm in rear. They look great, but the front intakes don't seem to be pulling much air into the case mainly because the drive bay covers I'm assuming.

Bitfenix spectre pro LEDs white edition: 








120mm
Dimensions (mm) 120x120x25mm
Current (A) 0.18A ±10%
Speed (RPM) 1200 RPM ±10%
Air Flow (CFM) 56.22 CFM ±10%
Air Pressure (mmH2O) 1.24 mmH2O
Noise (dB-A) 18.9 dB(A)

140mm
Dimensions (mm) 140x140x25mm
Current (A) 0.25A ±10%
Speed (RPM) 1200 RPM ±10%
Air Flow (CFM) 86.73 CFM ±10%
Air Pressure (mmH2O) 1.38 mmH2O
Noise (dB-A) 22.8 dB(A)

Enermax cluster
Fan Size
120mm
Bearing Type
Twister
RPM
1500 RPM +/-10%
Air Flow
71.25 CFM
Noise Level
18 dBA
Power Connector
3 / 4 Pin
Color
White
LED
White

The Enermax cluster 1500rpm fans(non pwm) have ridiculous cfm according to the packaging. I think they are better than my stock coolermaster 120mms. 51cfm compared to the enermax 71 cfms.



I think my ocd kicks in when I think about mixing fans.







The enermax has a silver/aluminum trim piece around it that basically takes away from its appeal.

My thoughts are running two of the enermax cluster fans(71cfm) (120mm) up front in place of the coolermaster (51cfm) fans. I also have two 120mm bitfenix spectre pro all white fans coming today which have 56 cfm rating. They have the cool looking white leds in them also. I have another bitfenix 140mm white with white leds (86cfm) also coming to possibly replace the coolermaster 140mm(60-70cfm).

The plan is to get good airflow into the case while exahusting the hot air out the back while all still looking great in the process.

Option 1:
Use the bitfenix spectre pros all around
dual 120mm up front and a 140mm in rear


Option 2:
Use the enermax cluster in front 120mm and
bitfenix 140mm in rear



Option 3:
Use the corsair sp120 high performance editions up front and maybe another 120mm in rear since they have great pressure. My thinking is having the better pressure to push the air into the case and also pushing the air out of the rear through those holes in the rear which probably creates some resistance.










Option 4:
Use Enermax clusters all the way around which seems on of the best choices.

I was hoping to keep all the fans the same so they would look essentially the same. I like the phanteks fans, but they dont have leds in them which I like. The 140mm phanteks has a cfm rating of 78 and 19db which is pretty darn good.

The phanteks 120mm fans only have a cfm rating of 50cfm but are louder at 23db compared to my stock fans. So basically the coolermaster stock 120mm fans blow just as hard with less dbs and they have cool leds. LOL.


On a side note, IF the enermax cluster fans didnt have that ugly silver ring, they seem to be the better fan overall.


----------



## Vlodaf

Those your only options? Then one or two. One if you prefer looks over cooling. Otherwise two, since the spectre pro 120's aren't that strong.


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlodaf*
> 
> Those your only options? Then one or two. One if you prefer looks over cooling. Otherwise two, since the spectre pro 120's aren't that strong.


Or stay with the stock fans which look nice, cool decent and have LEDs. Just which cooler master made the rear 140mm a led fan also. I could use a 120mm stock fan in the rear since I have four now.










I essentially want to light up the case somewhat and it seemed like it would be easier by havinged fans. But that might not be the route to take.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bawx*
> 
> Can easily buy the window for the trooper though =/


But you won't having match panels unless CM starts to sell the other panel. Are you listening CM? Us Trooper owners with the window want the matching panel, easy money


----------



## HighwayStar

The Corsair fans are WAY more quiet than the stock 140 Coolermaster fan in the Trooper. I listened to all the fans in my system individually. I had stock CM 140mm in rear, 2x corsair h100 bloody loud fans, 2xs stock CM front 120s. The front 120s make a bit of noise when run on full blast but since they are on the fan controller I just run it on low. The stock 140 is actually really noisy and makes more than the 2 in the front combined. The 200mm in the top I never used ever so idk. Wish I had a use though.

I replaced the stock 140 in the back with Corsair AF140 and 2x SP 120 on the h-100. All of those are exhaust. Then I added a AF 120 to the bottom and left the stock 120s on the front. All of these intake.

Keep in mind the corsair fans come with a voltage dropper to make them run even slower and more quiet. My gpu is the loudest thing in my case now by FAR.


----------



## Step83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> The Corsair fans are WAY more quiet than the stock 140 Coolermaster fan in the Trooper. I listened to all the fans in my system individually. I had stock CM 140mm in rear, 2x corsair h100 bloody loud fans, 2xs stock CM front 120s. The front 120s make a bit of noise when run on full blast but since they are on the fan controller I just run it on low. The stock 140 is actually really noisy and makes more than the 2 in the front combined. The 200mm in the top I never used ever so idk. Wish I had a use though.
> I replaced the stock 140 in the back with Corsair AF140 and 2x SP 120 on the h-100. All of those are exhaust. Then I added a AF 120 to the bottom and left the stock 120s on the front. All of these intake.
> Keep in mind the corsair fans come with a voltage dropper to make them run even slower and more quiet. My gpu is the loudest thing in my case now by FAR.


Totally agree on the stock 140mm CM fan. Binned it off in favour of a Prolimatech bluevortex. Again ive not use the 200mm fan but from what i hear its quite noisy.
Also im not using the built in fan controller anymore found my trusty Zalman MFC1 give more power to the fans and more control over the fans and oddly more power.
Note on the Enermax fan i have one from my old build, its actually got a magnetic motor which surprised me somewhat. It does spin up pretty well though i doubt the accuracy of the figures they quoted on the fan blurb.


----------



## Vlodaf

I don't find the 140mm fan very noisy, it is quite weak though (at least compared to the Pectre Pro). The 200mm fan however is really loud at 12v. At 7 it is pretty much quiet.


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlodaf*
> 
> I don't find the 140mm fan very noisy, it is quite weak though (at least compared to the Pectre Pro). The 200mm fan however is really loud at 12v. At 7 it is pretty much quiet.


I think the 140mm is roughly 60cfm and has a low static pressure around 1 or lower. The spectre pro seems like it has more airflow from the feel of it. The enermax that I used in the rear as a exhaust in place of the stock 140mm, pushed more air than the both it seemed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> The Corsair fans are WAY more quiet than the stock 140 Coolermaster fan in the Trooper. I listened to all the fans in my system individually. I had stock CM 140mm in rear, 2x corsair h100 bloody loud fans, 2xs stock CM front 120s. The front 120s make a bit of noise when run on full blast but since they are on the fan controller I just run it on low. The stock 140 is actually really noisy and makes more than the 2 in the front combined. The 200mm in the top I never used ever so idk. Wish I had a use though.
> I replaced the stock 140 in the back with Corsair AF140 and 2x SP 120 on the h-100. All of those are exhaust. Then I added a AF 120 to the bottom and left the stock 120s on the front. All of these intake.
> Keep in mind the corsair fans come with a voltage dropper to make them run even slower and more quiet. My gpu is the loudest thing in my case now by FAR.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> Totally agree on the stock 140mm CM fan. Binned it off in favour of a Prolimatech bluevortex. Again ive not use the 200mm fan but from what i hear its quite noisy.
> Also im not using the built in fan controller anymore found my trusty Zalman MFC1 give more power to the fans and more control over the fans and oddly more power.
> Note on the Enermax fan i have one from my old build, its actually got a magnetic motor which surprised me somewhat. It does spin up pretty well though i doubt the accuracy of the figures they quoted on the fan blurb.


I guess I'm different guys. I don't think the stock fans are noisy one bit. I have the two stock fans on my h100 which can be loud at startup but soon idle down.

I have wondered how the corsair fans perform on the h100. The sp models seem to be the beast for that task. The stock fans have a static pressure of roughly 7.7 which is awesome. Lol

Are you using the af high performance series and SP high performance series.


----------



## HighwayStar

Sorry for to add that part. I'm using quiet series of each type.


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> Sorry for to add that part. I'm using quiet series of each type.


got any pics of the front ones?


----------



## slkching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nate-CM*
> 
> I'm biased, but the Stryker is my favorite Cooler Master case of all time.
> I think your black components would look good in either case, but with the stryker you can show them off through the window.


agree, stryker is a better looking case alone, but i went with trooper because it is practically impossible to match stryker with other components..im talking about monitor, keyboard, speakers, etc etc.they are mostly black.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> Or stay with the stock fans which look nice, cool decent and have LEDs. Just which cooler master made the rear 140mm a led fan also. I could use a 120mm stock fan in the rear since I have four now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I essentially want to light up the case somewhat and it seemed like it would be easier by havinged fans. But that might not be the route to take.


Have you any sort problem whit this case ?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nate-CM*
> 
> I'm biased, but the Stryker is my favorite Cooler Master case of all time.
> I think your black components would look good in either case, but with the stryker you can show them off through the window.


Whatever fits in your room and whatever you like more. I got all black electronic equipment, a white case would fit in like the pope in a gay bar.


The crappy phone pix capture the beauty even better:


And to set the mood: Blue light is htpc (tv is off), white(-ish) light is from the audio, red light ..well you know


Man, this reminds me to get AC3!


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> Have you any sort problem whit this case ?


having problems? Why would you ask that?


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> got any pics of the front ones?


My fronts are the stock Coolermasters. I kept them because of the LEDs lols.

Played through most of MoHW today @Work Here's the setup! Gotta love self-employment


----------



## SilverToe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> My fronts are the stock Coolermasters. I kept them because of the LEDs lols.
> Played through most of MoHW today @Work Here's the setup! Gotta love self-employment


Nice pc out there but a generic keyboard and mouse are failure, dude.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> having problems? Why would you ask that?


i would to know if you had any sort of problems when you bought this case.


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverToe*
> 
> Nice pc out there but a generic keyboard and mouse are failure, dude.


both of them look like CM Storm products to me,


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry*
> 
> both of them look like CM Storm products to me,


hence the '







'


----------



## SortOfGrim

Got something in the mail today. Thx to mister R.Jacobs of CM Europe








Last of the batch?


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> hence the '
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '


oh stopped reading after the comma and looked at the picture :L


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverToe*
> 
> Nice pc out there but a generic keyboard and mouse are failure, dude.


I have a dell keyboard and razer mouse. Does the mouse and keyboard make the player you think?

I play bf3 with both and I'm pretty good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> i would to know if you had any sort of problems when you bought this case.


Nope.


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Got something in the mail today. Thx to mister R.Jacobs of CM Europe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last of the batch?


What'dya get?


----------



## yanks8981

I really like the Strykers, anyone want to paint my Trooper? lol


----------



## Vlodaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I really like the Strykers, anyone want to paint my Trooper? lol


I'll paint your Trooper, won't be pretty, but it'll be white


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> What'dya get?


The HAF X psu cover, was the last one in the Europe store.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlodaf*
> 
> I'll paint your Trooper, won't be pretty, but it'll be white


I can fill my up my bathtub with white paint and dip it, I don't need to ship it off to have that done


----------



## Vlodaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I can fill my up my bathtub with white paint and dip it, I don't need to ship it off to have that done


Aww, but it'll be so much fun! And it'll look unique and all artistic and stuff







. You should ask at a bodyshop or something, maybe they'll do it


----------



## JPCOdessa70

Hi Guys,

I just completed my own PC Gaming rig and have choosen the CM Storm Stryker as my case...I guess it made me a member here in this great club..

Anyway I want to share some photos of my build...here we go..

I enjoyed building it...Hope you guys like it..










PC Specification

PSU: Cooler Master 1000W Silent Pro Gold
MB: Asus Republic of Gamers Maximus V Formula with Thunder FX
CPU: Intel Core i7 3770k 3.5 Ghz clocked at 4.6 Ghz
RAM: Corsair Vengence RAM 16GB (4x4GB) 1600mhz
COOLING: Asetek 570LX Extreme 240mm Radiator Liquid CPU Cooler
GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 670 2GB FTW Edition
OPTICAL1: LG Bluray Burner
HDD1: WD Caviar Black 1 TB
HDD2: Maxtor 1TB HDD
MONITOR: Samsung SyncMaster T27B300 HDTV LED Monitor
SPEAKERS: Logitech x-530 5.1 Surround
Keyboard: Logitech G19 Gaming keyboard
MOUSE: HP HD VooodooDNA Gaming Mouse
Mouse Pad: Razer Battlefield 3 Mousepad


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JPCOdessa70*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> I just completed my own PC Gaming rig and have choosen the CM Storm Stryker as my case...I guess it made me a member here in this great club..
> Anyway I want to share some photos of my build...here we go..
> I enjoyed building it...Hope you guys like it..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PC Specification
> 
> 
> PSU: Cooler Master 1000W Silent Pro Gold
> MB: Asus Republic of Gamers Maximus V Formula with Thunder FX
> CPU: Intel Core i7 3770k 3.5 Ghz clocked at 4.6 Ghz
> RAM: Corsair Vengence RAM 16GB (4x4GB) 1600mhz
> COOLING: Asetek 570LX Extreme 240mm Radiator Liquid CPU Cooler
> GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 670 2GB FTW Edition
> OPTICAL1: LG Bluray Burner
> HDD1: WD Caviar Black 1 TB
> HDD2: Maxtor 1TB HDD
> MONITOR: Samsung SyncMaster T27B300 HDTV LED Monitor
> SPEAKERS: Logitech x-530 5.1 Surround
> Keyboard: Logitech G19 Gaming keyboard
> MOUSE: HP HD VooodooDNA Gaming Mouse
> Mouse Pad: Razer Battlefield 3 Mousepad


Welcome to the club! Nice rig Digging the BF3 and Dice stickers







I do think you can get those cables a bit more tidy though


----------



## HCore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JPCOdessa70*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> I just completed my own PC Gaming rig and have choosen the CM Storm Stryker as my case...I guess it made me a member here in this great club..
> Anyway I want to share some photos of my build...here we go..
> I enjoyed building it...Hope you guys like it..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler Pics!


You should post a pic of your I/O Panel up close too. Nice job.


----------



## SilverToe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I really like the Strykers, anyone want to paint my Trooper? lol


I will paint it for you for free. Just give me your pc and leave the rest to me.


----------



## JPCOdessa70

Thanks Guys, It was my first build...yeah I need to tidy up those cables...thinking of removing those cooling fan controller temp sensors
I think they are not that useful and makes the board look tangled with those little cables....anyway let see...


----------



## kelzjam

hello im new here







hope ill be accepted in this community









so heres my CoolerMaster Stryker


DPP_0003 by Mio Akiyama2, on Flickr


DPP_0001 by Mio Akiyama2, on Flickr


DPP_0002 by Mio Akiyama2, on Flickr


IMG_8318 by Mio Akiyama2, on Flickr


IMG_8519 by Mio Akiyama2, on Flickr

PC Specification

PSU: Rapter II 600w
MB: Gigabyte z77 ud5h
CPU: Intel Core i7 2600
RAM: 8gb Ripjaw
COOLING: EK-KIT H3O dual 240 HFX
GPU: Zotac gtx680 2gb
PRIMARY: corsair 120gt
MONITOR: HP2311gt 3D monitor
Heatset: Razer Electrica black edition
Keyboard: Razer Mirror


----------



## remorseless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kelzjam*
> 
> hello im new here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope ill be accepted in this community
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so heres my CoolerMaster Stryker
> 
> PC Specification
> PSU: Rapter II 600w
> MB: Gigabyte z77 ud5h
> CPU: Intel Core i7 2600
> RAM: 8gb Ripjaw
> COOLING: EK-KIT H3O dual 240 HFX
> GPU: Zotac gtx680 2gb
> PRIMARY: corsair 120gt
> MONITOR: HP2311gt 3D monitor
> Heatset: Razer Electrica black edition
> Keyboard: Razer Mirror


you look good in my book







welcome


----------



## remorseless

* removed *


----------



## JPCOdessa70

Very nice rig...love the front panel...is it CNC machined? Aluminium or PVC?


----------



## kelzjam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remorseless*
> 
> you look good in my book
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welcome


tnx









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JPCOdessa70*
> 
> Very nice rig...love the front panel...is it CNC machined? Aluminium or PVC?


my front panel?







if mine its laser guided


----------



## Yondersoup

Hey i am planning on putting together a water cooling build sometime next year using a trooper or stryker (still deciding the color scheme) and i was wondering if anyone with the window side panel has popped off the mesh part covering the fans and and replaced it with an acrylic window then just removed the turnable hdd cages and used that space to house a reservoir. my plan is to see if i can get a frozenQ liquid fusion V series in there and probably get a 240/280 radiator pushed to the front of the case also. ive gone through most of this thread and i didnt notice anyone that had something like this set up, doesn anyone have any thoughts or proof of if this is possible?


----------



## Darkhorse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Got something in the mail today. Thx to mister R.Jacobs of CM Europe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last of the batch?


Very nice indeed.


----------



## SilverToe

Hey GUYS, my SHYKER needs to shine. ITS PARTY TIME !! BOOOM BOOOM PAAAAK PAAAAK CHIKIKIKIKIK.


----------



## JPCOdessa70

Hi Silver Toe, very nice...is that the one with the remote controller and runs on 12V? I ordered those from Hongkong and will be arriving.

Great color and can be adjust depending on your mood.....


----------



## Anachronist

Just a heads up..the windowed panel for the Trooper is currently in stock..it appears to be a "new" store item. Just ordered mine!









http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cm-storm-trooper-left-side-windowed-panel-oem-package/


----------



## DutchSteph

After using a 500R for a while this is a major leap forward! Love the case!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DutchSteph*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After using a 500R for a while this is a major leap forward! Love the case!


Nice setup! What hardware and cooling setup you got?


----------



## DutchSteph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Nice setup! What hardware and cooling setup you got?


Case: CM Storm Stryker(obviously...)
MB: MSI Z77 MPower
CPU: i5 3570K @4,2GHz
Mem: 4x4 Gigs Corsair vengeance
GPU: MSI 7950 Twinfrozr3 (with the 7970PCB)
PSU:Corsair AX750
SSD: OCZ Octane 128GB (will be replaced soon) and an OCZ agility 3 60GB
HDD: 2x WD green 1TB

Cooling setup:
EK-Supremacy - Acetal + Nickel
EK-FC7970 CSQ - Acetal
EK Water Blocks EK-DCP 4,0 with combo res
Magicool 240 Ultra Rad push/pull config with 2x sp120s and the stryker stock fans
Magicool 140 Slim Rad push/pull af140s
Masterkleer 3/8 tubing
Alphacool matte black fittings


----------



## Julez007

How many people would be interested in a pedestal for the cm storm trooper/stryker for some ultimate water cooling without doing some crazy modding to the case? I just saw this post with the switch 810.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1322691/switch-810-pedestal/50#post_18525181

I've always wanted to do a 360/480 rad with the storm trooper. I think if we gave it enough attention we may be able to get it made.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Julez007*
> 
> How many people would be interested in a pedestal for the cm storm trooper/stryker for some ultimate water cooling without doing some crazy modding to the case? I just saw this post with the switch 810.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1322691/switch-810-pedestal/50#post_18525181
> I've always wanted to do a 360/480 rad with the storm trooper. I think if we gave it enough attention we may be able to get it made.


That looks awesome! But how much would that cost?


----------



## Anachronist

Think he said $80..i checked out his site..some real nice work.


----------



## roflbox

So I have been looking around the internet and youtube and I have yet to find anyone who has done a 480 radiator in the front of the case, has anyone here seen one of those done?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflbox*
> 
> So I have been looking around the internet and youtube and I have yet to find anyone who has done a 480 radiator in the front of the case, has anyone here seen one of those done?


plum crazy, use the 'Search this thread' function


----------



## roflbox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> plum crazy, use the 'Search this thread' function


Sweet thanks, CM was not kidding when they said it would take some modding to put a 480 upfront


----------



## Neo_182

Done for now.







I guess i could tuck a few of those cables away , but for now i am happy with the way it is.
I resetted the block 3 times - 3570k still has wonky temps. (idle 38c / load 50-55c) Rolling with a 4ghz clock right now though i can push it to 4.6 no problem. But then temps start getting way out of my comfort zone. I didn't think one 7870 would be enough to crank maximum settings and keep a constant framerate on BF3 , again very surprised by this card. Core is set to 1100mhz memory 1250mhz.
Might pickup a second one for the holidays just for kicks.


----------



## GoodInk

Does anyone have any tricks to recover data off crashed HDD other than the freezer trick?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SilverToe*
> 
> Nice pc out there but a generic keyboard and mouse are failure, dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a dell keyboard and razer mouse. Does the mouse and keyboard make the player you think?
Click to expand...

It won't make you better, but it will make it more enjoyable using a nice mechanical keyboard. You have no idea until you use one how much you force you end up pushing on the 'W' key after a while.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kelzjam*
> 
> hello im new here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope ill be accepted in this community
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so heres my CoolerMaster Stryker
> 
> 
> DPP_0003 by Mio Akiyama2, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DPP_0001 by Mio Akiyama2, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DPP_0002 by Mio Akiyama2, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_8318 by Mio Akiyama2, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_8519 by Mio Akiyama2, on Flickr
> 
> PC Specification
> 
> PSU: Rapter II 600w
> MB: Gigabyte z77 ud5h
> CPU: Intel Core i7 2600
> RAM: 8gb Ripjaw
> COOLING: EK-KIT H3O dual 240 HFX
> GPU: Zotac gtx680 2gb
> PRIMARY: corsair 120gt
> MONITOR: HP2311gt 3D monitor
> Heatset: Razer Electrica black edition
> Keyboard: Razer Mirror


Super sexy!


----------



## tobitronics

What did skitzab1 do to get a 360 rad up top? I want this case so bad but I need to be sure i can fit a 360 rad in it







(btw, are there other placement possibilities for it?)


----------



## Anachronist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tobitronics*
> 
> What did skitzab1 do to get a 360 rad up top? I want this case so bad but I need to be sure i can fit a 360 rad in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (btw, are there other placement possibilities for it?)


I have a 360 up top in mine as well (although I don't particularly care for it that way and will be replacing it with a 280 ASAP). All I did to install mine was remove the innards of the X Dock and reroute the wires from the top panel. It's not an elegant solution, but it's not permanent or damaging to anything.

Edit: I would imagine you could squeeze one in vertically either in or on the outside(s) of the HDD trays with some zip ties or slight modding.


----------



## JPCOdessa70

Wooohooo, thats makes 4 CM Storm Stryker Builds in a row.......looks like the Trooper builds needs some...


----------



## Anachronist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JPCOdessa70*
> 
> Wooohooo, thats makes 4 CM Storm Stryker Builds in a row.......looks like the Trooper builds needs some...


I blame CM for taking their sweet time sending me the windowed panel.







Also, a lack of funds. Doh!


----------



## bonesenruben

New guy here,

Just bought a CM Storm Trooper case a week ago, coming from a Fractal Design Core 3000 it is so spacious!
Here's a few pics





I should've cleaned my desk and room


----------



## Anachronist

Looks very nice. What kind of sleeved cables are those? They seem to be a lot more of a deep red than I've seen around.


----------



## nezff

looks like bitfenix


----------



## MrStudmuffn69

Has anybody seen someone put a 240mm rad vertically were the HDD cages are? So running parallel with the side of the case?

Edit: So kinda like this


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStudmuffn69*
> 
> Has anybody seen someone put a 240mm rad vertically were the HDD cages are? So running parallel with the side of the case?
> Edit: So kinda like this


I think it would be tight if it fits at all (due to width)... if anyone has a thin 240 laying around mock it up and snap some pics so we can see


----------



## JPCOdessa70

Hi Guys, I just installed some RGB LED Lights on my Stryker...heres the video....






Enjoy the music!!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStudmuffn69*
> 
> Has anybody seen someone put a 240mm rad vertically were the HDD cages are? So running parallel with the side of the case?
> Edit: So kinda like this


I actually tried two 240 rads both with push/pull. Now that fits but the problem was how to run the tubes..plus airflow (heat dissipation). So I abandoned the project.
Long story short: no problem and plenty of space (I used 2 HL Black Ice GT Stealth with GT's)


----------



## bonesenruben

They are the bitfenix extentions..really good quality I might add!
I started reading this thread a few months ago and fell in love with the storm trooper case.
It's to pretty to mod, maby a window but that will be all hhaha:thumb:


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonesenruben*
> 
> They are the bitfenix extentions..really good quality I might add!
> I started reading this thread a few months ago and fell in love with the storm trooper case.
> It's to pretty to mod, maby a window but that will be all hhaha:thumb:


http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cm-storm-trooper-left-side-windowed-panel-oem-package/


----------



## bonesenruben

Thnx!
I knew about the windowed sidepanel, but it is currently not available at cmstore.eu, I live in The Netherlands.
Maby I'll get it when i'm in Orlando this February


----------



## Anachronist

The $18 dollar panel that costs over 30 shipped and takes two weeks to get here..sigh. Ymmv


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JPCOdessa70*
> 
> Wooohooo, thats makes 4 CM Storm Stryker Builds in a row.......looks like the Trooper builds needs some...


As soon as I'm done doing some reviews, Project Trooper will be on.


----------



## Anachronist

Whenever i get the time, i just picked up a new motherboard last night..I'll probably end up doing a complete teardown and take some pictures as well.


----------



## Fooom

Hey guys! How can i install a bottom fan on the storm stryker? And where can i plug the power of the fan? Sorry i'm super noob on rigs, this is my first time building a gaming rig. Thanks


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fooom*
> 
> Hey guys! How can i install a bottom fan on the storm stryker? And where can i plug the power of the fan? Sorry i'm super noob on rigs, this is my first time building a gaming rig. Thanks


There are 2 120mm fan mounts on the bottom, just use normal fan screws. You'll probably want to remove the 2.5" drive bay, 4 screws on the bottom. As for powering them, plug them into the MB fan header.


----------



## tobitronics

What is that circling thing next to your psu?


----------



## le-guib

Hello

I can be part of your club???
with my little Trooper


----------



## Anachronist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *le-guib*
> 
> Hello
> I can be part of your club???
> with my little Trooper


Nice mod on the 932 door. Looks good.


----------



## slkching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *le-guib*
> 
> Hello
> I can be part of your club???
> with my little Trooper


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anachronist*
> 
> Nice mod on the 932 door. Looks good.


i though the panel is storm trooper OEM left side panel...not 932, but nice mod though


----------



## Yondersoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anachronist*
> 
> Nice mod on the 932 door. Looks good.


Defiantly not a 932 panel mod, that is the panel that comes with the Trooper like slkching said. either way that is awesome


----------



## le-guib

this is the original door modified

details of work ...


----------



## Anachronist

Sorry..I'm on mobile and can't tell. Looks nice regardless. I just pulled an all night doing a complete tear down and rebuild..I'll post a few pics once i get done hating myself..haha


----------



## haritos14

very good


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *le-guib*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> this is the original door modified
> 
> details of work ...


----------



## Anachronist

Man, after a total 8 hour overhaul, mine still takes a back seat to some of the stuff you guys come up with. Great work..maybe one of these days I'll post a picture of my heap. :/

I hate being my own worst critic.


----------



## Fooom

Thank Godink!


----------



## Neo_182

Nice stuff.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *le-guib*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> this is the original door modified
> details of work ...










nice clean mod

What's with that thing under the dvd drive? Is it supposed to be like that?


----------



## le-guib

This is a controller for ventilators

Otherwise thank you for your comment.

Tomorrow I'll show you inside.


----------



## sgtgates

What do you guys think is better fitment wise. 240 or 280 rad on top, with inlet and outlet on same side this is the radiator. Will I have any issues with non angled compression fittings getting the tubes to bend back to cpu?

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_458&products_id=33799

I plan to add this to my loop and install on top rear exhaust, will this rad and the 280 collide with tubing space?

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_458&products_id=33798


----------



## le-guib

Here is as promised me show you the continuation(suite) of the mod.

Thus I turned(shot) cages(goals) with hard disk to win of the debits of area. And so that it is more appropriate(clean).

Then I made a mask allimentation. Which(Who) also serves to hide quite the technical part(party) of the water cooling.



I managed to integrate(join) a radiator 120mm into the location of the box of arrangement cm storm



To finish I made a mask bay(berry) in which I managed to integrate(join) the logo storm to trooper

Here is what he(she,it) give altogether.



I hope that my mod please you??? And saddened me use Google translation.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> What do you guys think is better fitment wise. 240 or 280 rad on top, with inlet and outlet on same side this is the radiator. Will I have any issues with non angled compression fittings getting the tubes to bend back to cpu?
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_458&products_id=33799
> I plan to add this to my loop and install on top rear exhaust, will this rad and the 280 collide with tubing space?
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_458&products_id=33798


Can I presume you want 2 radiators, either a 240 or 280 on top and a 120 in the back? And you want the in/outlet near the back/ top for the 120? Me thinks that will create issues with the tubes.
edit* unless you use anti-kink coils
So here's the answer you don't want to hear: The shorter the tubes the better, thus use angled fittings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *le-guib*
> 
> Here is as promised me show you the continuation(suite) of the mod.
> Thus I turned(shot) cages(goals) with hard disk to win of the debits of area. And so that it is more appropriate(clean).
> Then I made a mask allimentation. Which(Who) also serves to hide quite the technical part(party) of the water cooling.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to integrate(join) a radiator 120mm into the location of the box of arrangement cm storm
> 
> To finish I made a mask bay(berry) in which I managed to integrate(join) the logo storm to trooper
> Here is what he(she,it) give altogether.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that my mod please you??? And saddened me use Google translation.












And I like google translation, I haven't laughed so hard today!


----------



## le-guib

I do not say to you as he(it) translates you into Francais...


----------



## Blatsz32

I wish I knew how to sleeve cables







. So, new mobo and new cards...led me to re set the rads and the res. I also bought an NZXT Hue..its nice. Pardon the cable clutter. I'm working on trying to organize.


----------



## DutchSteph

Just do it like i did, buy a modding tool kit, a bunch of paracord or sleeving, find some time and patience and try it!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DutchSteph*
> 
> Just do it like i did, buy a modding tool kit, a bunch of paracord or sleeving, find some time and patience and try it!


and what modding tool kit did you buy?
Also what paracord or sleeving (kit?) ?


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Julez007*
> 
> How many people would be interested in a pedestal for the cm storm trooper/stryker for some ultimate water cooling without doing some crazy modding to the case? I just saw this post with the switch 810.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1322691/switch-810-pedestal/50#post_18525181
> I've always wanted to do a 360/480 rad with the storm trooper. I think if we gave it enough attention we may be able to get it made.


I would be interested, but have been brainstorming a mockup of what I would want it to look like. Anyone have any diagrams?


----------



## HighwayStar

If anyone is on the fence about sleeving just go ahead and do it lol. It's stupid easy just takes time.


----------



## DutchSteph

Bought the lamptron toolkit and several feet of neon yellow and black 550 paracord.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DutchSteph*
> 
> Bought the lamptron toolkit and several feet of neon yellow and black 550 paracord.


And where did you buy that?


----------



## JPCOdessa70

Hi Guys, I counted the number of builds since my build and looks like the Trooper builds are catching up;

Build Score so far...

*TEAM STRYKER - Score 4 Builds*

JPCOdessa70
Kelzjam
DutchSteph
Neo_182

*TEAM TROOPER - Score 3 Builds*

bonesenruben
le-guib
Blatsz32

Come On! Stryker builders post your work....Trooper guys are catching up....

Hehehe...nice to see alots of builds here....


----------



## JPCOdessa70

Hi tobitronics,

I guess you are refering to me? That circling thing is my Evercool Cooljag Programmable fan.....You can program words and built in LEDs will show it....


----------



## DutchSteph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> And where did you buy that?


The lamptron kit at Highflow.nl and the paracord from paracord.nl


----------



## tobitronics

I can get an Obsidian 800D unused for 160 euros.... I'm highly in doubt whether to take the stryker or the obsidian..... I want to be 100% sure I can fit a 360 rad (60mm thick) in this beast of a case (stryker) . Also one thing that bothers me is that the window of the stryker makes it possible to see the PSU and it's clutter of cables. There surely is a way to make a cover of white steel above it but I would't know how







Which one should I take??


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tobitronics*
> 
> I can get an Obsidian 800D unused for 160 euros.... I'm highly in doubt whether to take the stryker or the obsidian..... I want to be 100% sure I can fit a 360 rad (60mm thick) in this beast of a case (stryker) . Also one thing that bothers me is that the window of the stryker makes it possible to see the PSU and it's clutter of cables. There surely is a way to make a cover of white steel above it but I would't know how
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one should I take??


Stryker


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tobitronics*
> 
> I can get an Obsidian 800D unused for 160 euros.... I'm highly in doubt whether to take the stryker or the obsidian..... I want to be 100% sure I can fit a 360 rad (60mm thick) in this beast of a case (stryker) . Also one thing that bothers me is that the window of the stryker makes it possible to see the PSU and it's clutter of cables. There surely is a way to make a cover of white steel above it but I would't know how
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one should I take??


You're asking the Trooper / Stryker owners which case to pick?









Without mods a 360 fits in the 800d, with mods it also fits in the Stryker.
However cooling isn't great in the 800d and the window is MUCH bigger.
The Stryker got a carry handle, has good air flow, 6-speed adjustable fan controller, is easy to mod and most importantly its got a 'ninja' tool box!


----------



## Afrosamurai

Oh yeah! Just put my order into newegg for the trooper. Add me onto that list sucka


----------



## JPCOdessa70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Afrosamurai*
> 
> Oh yeah! Just put my order into newegg for the trooper. Add me onto that list sucka


Anybody building a Stryker? Afrosamurai just tied the build race into 4 builds even......nooooo!......Hahaha!


----------



## GoodInk

Here is my review of the CM Seidon 120M


----------



## Equine

Hi again. I finally got a graphics card.

The rainbow puke cables don't make it look any better. Nor does the disk drive, or the motherboard PCB. I give my thanks to whoever thought of placing the optical drive recessed behind the front panel.

My setup now. Excellent for spreading my horse-based propaganda to you internet folk.
.


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JPCOdessa70*
> 
> Anybody building a Stryker? Afrosamurai just tied the build race into 4 builds even......nooooo!......Hahaha!


I just finished mine not too long back.


----------



## JPCOdessa70

Nice build Nezff, awesome sli,

So thats makes it 5 Stryker Builds against 4 Trooper builds (counting only from October 2012 onwards)

*TEAM STRYKER - Score 5 Builds*

Nezff
JPCOdessa70
Kelzjam
DutchSteph
Neo_182

*TEAM TROOPER - Score 4 Builds*

bonesenruben
le-guib
Blatsz32
Afrosamurai


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Equine*
> 
> Hi again. I finally got a graphics card.
> 
> The rainbow puke cables don't make it look any better. Nor does the disk drive, or the motherboard PCB. I give my thanks to whoever thought of placing the optical drive recessed behind the front panel.
> My setup now. Excellent for spreading my horse-based propaganda to you internet folk.
> .


I keep seeing those horses around on people's avatar. At first I thought It was a my little pony fanclub lol. What exactly is it?


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JPCOdessa70*
> 
> Nice build Nezff, awesome sli,
> So thats makes it 5 Stryker Builds against 4 Trooper builds (counting only from October 2012 onwards)
> *TEAM STRYKER - Score 5 Builds*
> Nezff
> JPCOdessa70
> Kelzjam
> DutchSteph
> Neo_182
> *TEAM TROOPER - Score 4 Builds*
> bonesenruben
> le-guib
> Blatsz32
> Afrosamurai


thanks!


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> I keep seeing those horses around on people's avatar. At first I thought It was a my little pony fanclub lol. What exactly is it?


If only you were wrong.


----------



## Equine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> I keep seeing those horses around on people's avatar. At first I thought It was a my little pony fanclub lol. What exactly is it?


It is, essentially. They are characters from or based on my little pony: friendship is magic. Most people would rather not hear about it.


----------



## Lincry

I just bought a h100i and wondering what is the best way to add in a storm stryker. I know that you switch front fans facing front and the back is exhaust, but if i am putting the radiator on top should it be exhaust or intake? Also someone told me that the head of the screws will impede the dust filter and wondering how i can install a h100 without damaging the filter.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lincry*
> 
> I just bought a h100i and wondering what is the best way to add in a storm stryker. I know that you switch front fans facing front and the back is exhaust, but if i am putting the radiator on top should it be exhaust or intake? Also someone told me that the head of the screws will impede the dust filter and wondering how i can install a h100 without damaging the filter.


The screw holes are recessed so you should have problems. As for the fans I would go intake, better cooling plus you'll have a positive pressure case, less dust.


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lincry*
> 
> I just bought a h100i and wondering what is the best way to add in a storm stryker. I know that you switch front fans facing front and the back is exhaust, but if i am putting the radiator on top should it be exhaust or intake? Also someone told me that the head of the screws will impede the dust filter and wondering how i can install a h100 without damaging the filter.


The filter is a little tight, but it still goes on.


----------



## Stoffie

Guys Has anyone used one of these on a storm trooper?

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-094-KA&groupid=962&catid=1523&subcat=1525

I'm tempted to stick one of these on the back of my trooper with a 480 Rad and 7 fans in push pull (Before someone says why 7 because it looks like the bracket takes up one fan mount). My case doesn't move anywhere so it seems like a good option, I already have a 240 rad on the floor in the case but I would like to put my GPU under water aswell!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> Guys Has anyone used one of these on a storm trooper?
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-094-KA&groupid=962&catid=1523&subcat=1525
> 
> I'm tempted to stick one of these on the back of my trooper with a 480 Rad and 7 fans in push pull (Before someone says why 7 because it looks like the bracket takes up one fan mount). My case doesn't move anywhere so it seems like a good option, I already have a 240 rad on the floor in the case but I would like to put my GPU under water aswell!


I see people use that on other cases, they work pretty good. Or you could just save some money and put a second 240-280 in the top.


----------



## Anachronist

Windowed panel finally got here!


----------



## tobitronics

So if I get it correctly from the OP it is no problem at all to stuff a 360 rad up top by just removing the x-dock? And it is also possible to put it behind the front fans correct?


----------



## Anachronist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tobitronics*
> 
> So if I get it correctly from the OP it is no problem at all to stuff a 360 rad up top by just removing the x-dock? And it is also possible to put it behind the front fans correct?


The interior PCB for the X dock and you probably should re-route the wires from the panel. I forget whether it's necessary or just preferable. But yes, there's no permanent modification necessary to the case to mount a 360 up top. I had it that way for a while myself.


----------



## tobitronics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anachronist*
> 
> The interior PCB for the X dock and you probably should re-route the wires from the panel. I forget whether it's necessary or just preferable. But yes, there's no permanent modification necessary to the case to mount a 360 up top. I had it that way for a while myself.


Where do you have it now then? And how much space is there for cable management? And is the airflow limited by a top 360 rad?


----------



## Anachronist

I took mine out. It didn't seem like a good option without modifying the case. Not sure what I'm going to do with it yet. It leaves room to work with..just wasn't what i wanted to mess with.


----------



## Lincry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> The filter is a little tight, but it still goes on.


Are you still able to remove the filter and clean it or is it not necessary to clean the filters. I just bought this case so i dont know much about it, but is there anyway to solve this problem like different screws?


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lincry*
> 
> Are you still able to remove the filter and clean it or is it not necessary to clean the filters. I just bought this case so i dont know much about it, but is there anyway to solve this problem like different screws?


It's not really a "problem". I take my filter off every so often to clean it.
I'll take some pics tomorrow for you.


----------



## Darkhorse

Just got a half dozen of these fans: Phobya Nano-2G 12 PWM 1500rpm Red LED, haven't used them before but they look pretty sexy.


----------



## Blatsz32

Hey guys whats up? Just a quick question, I have some cash to burn, I was hoping for some suggestions on what to use it for. I have about 4-500$. I was thinking about another 670 to run SLI with but to be honest, one is doing me just fine. I'd actually like to sell it along with my 570(Phsyx card) and get a 680..so I guess a card is sorta kinda on the shelf for now.

Maybe a soundcard? Either the Creative titanium HD or the Asus equivalent? Any suggestions....prob not the right thread but you guys would know better being that we have the same case and all. I want something that will be functional and spruce up my case.

I might get seleved extensions for my cables..choices choices
Oh snap..just figured it out. I'm going to get a side window panel for my case. I think I have to get a new fan control/ lighting unit. I blew it out the first day I got the case. I love this thing so much I didn't bother to take it back to MC. To be honest I also thought it wasn't burned out I thought I had things hooked up wrong. But after reading the thread I realized it was that I had hooked up my corsair h100 fans to the controller and burned em out. Should have read the manual to see what voltage fans work.

This thread and this site has opened my eyes to building comps. I always thought it was as easy as just plugging a fan into a plug..but theres more to it.....LOL


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> Hey guys whats up? Just a quick question, I have some cash to burn, I was hoping for some suggestions on what to use it for. I have about 4-500$.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking about another 670 to run SLI with but to be honest, one is doing me just fine. I'd actually like to sell it along with my 570(Phsyx card) and get a 680..so I guess a card is sorta kinda on the shelf for now.
> Maybe a soundcard? Either the Creative titanium HD or the Asus equivalent? Any suggestions....prob not the right thread but you guys would know better being that we have the same case and all. I want something that will be functional and spruce up my case.
> I might get seleved extensions for my cables..choices choices
> Oh snap..just figured it out. I'm going to get a side window panel for my case. I think I have to get a new fan control/ lighting unit. I blew it out the first day I got the case. I love this thing so much I didn't bother to take it back to MC. To be honest I also thought it wasn't burned out I thought I had things hooked up wrong. But after reading the thread I realized it was that I had hooked up my corsair h100 fans to the controller and burned em out. Should have read the manual to see what voltage fans work.
> This thread and this site has opened my eyes to building comps. I always thought it was as easy as just plugging a fan into a plug..but theres more to it.....LOL


You could send me a few $, for the 'Troubled Trooper' cause









Window panel is always a good option!
But also cable sleeving/management and/or







the graphics card(s)


----------



## Raptor1966

has anyone got any of the current Asus P8-Z77 motherboards with the blue colour scheme.

i am looking for suggestions on what colour bitfenix alchemy cables would be recomended when using the Storm Trooper
case

i will be looking to get the 24 pin, 8 pin CPU, and 6 and 8 pin Graphics card extension cables

Thanks


----------



## tobitronics

How much space is there for cable management in this case? And is the trooper really black or like greyish black? And how is cable management in this case in general (as well as assembling)? Is it easy or do you have to struggle with cables not coming thorugh or panels not closing etc.) And how much clearance is there above the mobo for a rad? Sorry that I'm spamming this thread with questions but I need to know


----------



## Anachronist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tobitronics*
> 
> How much space is there for cable management in this case? And is the trooper really black or like greyish black? And how is cable management in this case in general (as well as assembling)? Is it easy or do you have to struggle with cables not coming thorugh or panels not closing etc.) And how much clearance is there above the mobo for a rad? Sorry that I'm spamming this thread with questions but I need to know


It's definitely black. And cable management is easier than on the 932..since the door extends outward a bit.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tobitronics*
> 
> How much space is there for cable management in this case? And is the trooper really black or like greyish black? And how is cable management in this case in general (as well as assembling)? Is it easy or do you have to struggle with cables not coming thorugh or panels not closing etc.) And how much clearance is there above the mobo for a rad? Sorry that I'm spamming this thread with questions but I need to know


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anachronist*
> 
> It's definitely black. And cable management is easier than on the 932..since the door extends outward a bit.










this

space above mobo: I have 30mm thick rad plus standard 25mm thick fan and well see 4 yourself:


----------



## Anachronist

I should also add that my sickle flows plus a top mounted 240/360 slightly runs into my atx cables..but i have a feeling that's board specific. I have an evga z77 ftw. Any other board I've seen didn't have this problem, nor did i have a problem mounting a push pull on top of my 932 with my z68 ftw. The only thing that bothers me is i wanted a top mounted 280 and I'm not sure i have 10 more mm to give. Hope that alleviates your concerns or makes you consider what's right for you with your setup.

Addition: I've had to make several accommodations for swapping cases..having to get a new mobo being the most significant. Granted i had to rma my old board anyway, but these were things i didn't consider prior to purchasing the case. Switching from a 360 to a 280 is a second. If you want the results from having a 360, it needs room to breathe. Without modifying your case, a 280 gets you almost the same surface area for fins as a 360 but appropriately fits without requiring a dremel.

Like i said, i love this case and hope to post more pictures and a build log, butI've had to make adjustments. If you're already established with certain hardware, just bear all this in mind.


----------



## GoodInk

Vote Stryker!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1322140/lan-gaming-cases


----------



## js593

Just snagged myself this case for 100$ + taxes yesterday. Installed my FX6100, Enermax TB Silence fans, drives, H100 cooling unit and pulled all those ****ty fans out.

Gotta say, this is EXTENSIVE for the amount of detail and time it took me to set it up (literally took twice the time to set it up due to the size issues)

I'll post up pics later, you can add me to the list.

Enermax fans are RED LED, and i will be installing my blue cathodes tonight (trying to find out how to make it work with the onboard switch still, but i don't think i can provide enough power to the inverter with that switch)

I have to say, its a SICK case. the case now weighs in at 75 lbs with all my gear in it. (will be less in about a month when i upgrade all my drives and toss out my 1TB drives.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Just snagged myself this case for 100$ + taxes yesterday. Installed my FX6100, Enermax TB Silence fans, drives, H100 cooling unit and pulled all those ****ty fans out.
> 
> Gotta say, this is EXTENSIVE for the amount of detail and time it took me to set it up (literally took twice the time to set it up due to the size issues)
> 
> I'll post up pics later, you can add me to the list.
> 
> Enermax fans are RED LED, and i will be installing my blue cathodes tonight (trying to find out how to make it work with the onboard switch still, but i don't think i can provide enough power to the inverter with that switch)
> 
> I have to say, its a SICK case. the case now weighs in at 75 lbs with all my gear in it. (will be less in about a month when i upgrade all my drives and toss out my 1TB drives.


*DON"T CONNECT THE CCFL's TO THE SWICTH!* They pull to much power and will burn it out. LED's are fine but not CCFL's.

Great price BTW, where did you find it?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Vote Stryker!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1322140/lan-gaming-cases


Voted for our brother!


----------



## DutchSteph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Vote Stryker!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1322140/lan-gaming-cases


Done!


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> *DON"T CONNECT THE CCFL's TO THE SWICTH!* They pull to much power and will burn it out. LED's are fine but not CCFL's.
> 
> Great price BTW, where did you find it?


I got it from Memory Express. they have a price match policy that gives you an additional 25% off the difference.

Their cost was originally 170, discounted from the 140 i found from NCIX, minus the 15$ MIR. WAY ahead of the game.

If you cant connect the Cathodes to the switch, what kind of switch and switch location would you recommend? Mine doesn't have the Esata port, so i was debating on dremeling that out and putting in a 12V switch that would fit. Comments/ Concerns?


----------



## justinwebb

I have all my lights wired to the switch on the top but i use a solid state relay to help take the draw away from the switch itself. I also dont use crappy ccfl's but I have a ton of LED's and all my fans are off the controller as well


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> I have all my lights wired to the switch on the top but i use a solid state relay to help take the draw away from the switch itself. I also dont use crappy ccfl's but I have a ton of LED's and all my fans are off the controller as well


Depending on the CCFL's your currently using, some of them draw next to no power. If thats not a current option to hook up to the connectors, what would be? I have some Molex 2 wire LED bars (5 LED's per bar) lying around, would that be ok to use instead of the cathodes on the master switch?


----------



## WivZ

any suggestion for good 120mm case fan with bright red led??


----------



## js593

After some playing around - I thought i would let some people know of some interesting results.

I have purchased a ****load of fans in the past, and i got to put them to use with this new case.

Ive tried the following

Corsair AF series
Enermax TB silence
Noctua 120mm
Bitfenix 120MM spectre Pro's

Ive measured by cooling properties in the BIOS, and the Enermax gave me the best results.

CPU FX6100 (overclocked to 3.9)
Motherboard M5A97 EVO
16GB DDR3 1600
Nvidia 480GTX (Zotac)

CPU stayed at a steady 30 degrees on partial load (33 degrees full load) with Enermax's
around 4-5 degrees higher with any other fan including the Noctua's.
Motherboard sensor clocked in at a steady 30 degrees full load
Case temp was around 15 degrees

You may ask... "why the hell do you have so many fans..."

I had a 690 II advanced that had some serious issues cooling my stuff cause it was crammed. Airflow really sucked with the H100 because of the restriction right above the radiator (under the top cover, modded to fit)

the 690 also had a wierd airflow chart, it wouldn't always go front to back, and due to the lack of intake fans, I also used the rear as an intake due to heat issues caused by the lack of space.

Cable management was terrible too, there was just so many cables, and not enough room for them behind the panel.

The Bitfenix ones, they are nice and quiet, but didn't push the airflow i wanted. (with the HDD cages, they really got restricted and pushed back out the front)
Noctuas were nice, but not nice enough. They were really quiet, but they didnt push the airflow i wanted as well.
Corsair... too noisy.

The Enermax fans blew it all out of the water. I'll be ordering the rest in the next few days.
Red LED fans, on blue cathodes. Puts a nice touch to the case.

Will post pics later.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> *DON"T CONNECT THE CCFL's TO THE SWICTH!* They pull to much power and will burn it out. LED's are fine but not CCFL's.
> 
> Great price BTW, where did you find it?
> 
> 
> 
> I got it from Memory Express. they have a price match policy that gives you an additional 25% off the difference.
> 
> Their cost was originally 170, discounted from the 140 i found from NCIX, minus the 15$ MIR. WAY ahead of the game.
> 
> If you cant connect the Cathodes to the switch, what kind of switch and switch location would you recommend? Mine doesn't have the Esata port, so i was debating on dremeling that out and putting in a 12V switch that would fit. Comments/ Concerns?
Click to expand...

Not a bad choice if you can find a nice looking switch that will fit. If not I like to hide the switch on the bottom of the front panel, if that isn't a choice then you could mount it under the handle hiding it from view.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> I have all my lights wired to the switch on the top but i use a solid state relay to help take the draw away from the switch itself. I also dont use crappy ccfl's but I have a ton of LED's and all my fans are off the controller as well
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on the CCFL's your currently using, some of them draw next to no power. If thats not a current option to hook up to the connectors, what would be? I have some Molex 2 wire LED bars (5 LED's per bar) lying around, would that be ok to use instead of the cathodes on the master switch?
Click to expand...

I guess I never thought of that, I was thinking old school inverter type. I'm not sure how many amps the new types pull.


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I guess I never thought of that, I was thinking old school inverter type. I'm not sure how many amps the new types pull.


Tube diameter: 3.0mm
Tube length: 300mm/100mm
Input voltage of inverter: 12v
Output voltage of inverter: 680v
Current draw: 5.0mAv
Brightness: 28,000~30,000 cd/m?
Lifetime: 30,000 hours

This is the one that i have off NCIX.

Its a Logisys CLK12BL2

I dont know if that's too much draw.. .maybe someone can chime in if that will be too much, or if that will be ok.

thanks.

Edit - Put this question in the cooler master MFG forum. Maybe i can get a definitive response from them. I wouldn't wanna void my warranty.


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WivZ*
> 
> any suggestion for good 120mm case fan with bright red led??


enermax

coolermaster

aerocool shark

spectre pro

spectre pro

Phobya


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I guess I never thought of that, I was thinking old school inverter type. I'm not sure how many amps the new types pull.
> 
> 
> 
> Tube diameter: 3.0mm
> Tube length: 300mm/100mm
> Input voltage of inverter: 12v
> Output voltage of inverter: 680v
> Current draw: 5.0mAv
> Brightness: 28,000~30,000 cd/m?
> Lifetime: 30,000 hours
> 
> This is the one that i have off NCIX.
> 
> Its a Logisys CLK12BL2
> 
> I dont know if that's too much draw.. .maybe someone can chime in if that will be too much, or if that will be ok.
> 
> thanks.
Click to expand...

From my understanding, the current draw is at the output of the inverter per tube, not the input. Working this backwards

P=V*I

680v*.05=3.4 watts output per tube

3.4*2= 6.8 watts total output

3.4/12= 0.56 Amp the inverter pulls, kinda

Now this would be true if the inverter is 100% efficient, and it's not. I would say 60% efficient to be safe.

.56Amps*60%=.336

.56+.33= 0.896 Amps

So at 12 volts

12*.89= 1.075 watts


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> From my understanding, the current draw is at the output of the inverter per tube, not the input. Working this backwards
> 
> P=V*I
> 680v*.05=3.4 watts output per tube
> 3.4*2= 6.8 watts total output
> 
> 3.4/12= 0.56 Amp the inverter pulls, kinda
> 
> Now this would be true if the inverter is 100% efficient, and it's not. I would say 60% efficient to be safe.
> 
> .56Amps*60%=.336
> .56+.33= 0.896 Amps
> 
> So at 12 volts
> 
> 12*.89= 1.075 watts


Okay, So after a quick google search, an LED normally takes .24W of power. Connecting one fan, would be 4 LED's, which is .96W total.

This is really starting to make me think lol. then again i never liked math with power


----------



## WivZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> enermax
> coolermaster
> aerocool shark
> spectre pro
> spectre pro
> Phobya


Thanks nezff! BTW what do you think about this one

enermax tb vegas duo


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WivZ*
> 
> Thanks nezff! BTW what do you think about this one
> enermax tb vegas duo


TB Vegas is nice, but personally i prefer the TB Silence ones. Not as much ZING to them, but the blades on the Silence units are sooooo quiet. Plus you get a lightning bolt effect


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WivZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> enermax
> coolermaster
> aerocool shark
> spectre pro
> spectre pro
> Phobya
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks nezff! BTW what do you think about this one
> 
> enermax tb vegas duo
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WivZ*
> 
> Thanks nezff! BTW what do you think about this one
> enermax tb vegas duo
> 
> 
> 
> TB Vegas is nice, but personally i prefer the TB Silence ones. Not as much ZING to them, but the blades on the Silence units are sooooo quiet. Plus you get a lightning bolt effect
Click to expand...

I loved my vegas, the cool thing with them is you can have the LED's running at 100% but turn the fan down with the built in controller.


----------



## WivZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> TB Vegas is nice, but personally i prefer the TB Silence ones. Not as much ZING to them, but the blades on the Silence units are sooooo quiet. Plus you get a lightning bolt effect


all right thanks for the info! I'm also searching for one memory cooler with red led fans. Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WivZ*
> 
> all right thanks for the info! I'm also searching for one memory cooler with red led fans. Do you have any suggestions?


Can't help ya there bud, I don't believe in memory cooling units other then the stock heatsinks provided with the memory. It really doesn't justify the price for cooling difference. I can get a high static pressure fan, rig a mounting point for it, and probably get the same, or near same degree drop then a heat sink.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WivZ*
> 
> all right thanks for the info! I'm also searching for one memory cooler with red led fans. Do you have any suggestions?


Why do you need a memory cooler..


----------



## WivZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> Why do you need a memory cooler..


just for decoration and light


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WivZ*
> 
> Thanks nezff! BTW what do you think about this one
> enermax tb vegas duo


'

never tried the vegas. I can tell you I did some testing on different fans myself for my build and the enermax cluster is a very nice fan.

here


----------



## SortOfGrim

I don't hear my Enermax T.B. Apollish red led fan at all. It's connected to the mobo header (Asus Suite II) and it runs at 80%. But I do see it's pretty lights









crappy phone pic as camera doesn't show it properly


----------



## Hotluch

*My Rig*






So here is my computer. Its basically done still have some 140mm green led fans to go on top and back for exhaust, Green led strip, green braided pci-e cables/ cpu power cable. This is my first build upgrading from a alienware m17xr3 laptop. I might to a sealed lquid cpu coolere but read lots a negative stuff on them and this phanteks does a great job. Idles about 29-30c


----------



## HighwayStar

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hotluch*
> 
> *My Rig*





So here is my computer. Its basically done still have some 140mm green led fans to go on top and back for exhaust, Green led strip, green braided pci-e cables/ cpu power cable. This is my first build upgrading from a alienware m17xr3 laptop. I might to a sealed lquid cpu coolere but read lots a negative stuff on them and this phanteks does a great job. Idles about 29-30c

Hey nice looking box man.







But do is it normally that way on your desk or did you just turn it that way for pics? Seems like a bunch of hot air in the face while gaming!


----------



## Hotluch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey nice looking box man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But do is it normally that way on your desk or did you just turn it that way for pics? Seems like a bunch of hot air in the face while gaming!


Yea i keep it this way cause my tv is to the right of my desk on a tv stand so i light to glance over every now and then. It doesnt really bother me with heat at all never really noticed.


----------



## haritos14

New mods with corsair h100 and RGB smd led


----------



## Anachronist

Looks very nice especially with the lights on..granted I'm more partial to the trooper myself. Did you add those corsair fans to the radiator?


----------



## justinwebb

Not a fan of the changing colors lol looks tacky


----------



## Anachronist

On a second glance on my PC instead of mobile..a few questions:
1. Do you not have any exhaust fan on the rear?
2. Who did the shroud at the bottom?
3. I think some sort of mounting (zip ties?) would go a long way for that fan sitting on the side.
4. What did you do in terms of the handle mod?

Purple/UV lights aren't my thing personally, but it looks well done.


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> Not a fan of the changing colors lol looks tacky


Everyone says this but when they see it in person they change their minds


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haritos14*
> 
> New mods with corsair h100 and RGB smd led
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nicely done. No matter what some ppl say, I do like the changing colors but not for my case though









Now, explain your handle mod and tell me if you can still lift your case..


----------



## haritos14

For beginning I thank for your good reasons,the purple lights if a closer look is incredibly,of plastic carbon is by coolermaster haf x psu cover:http://www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/1311/cooler_master_haf_x_022.jpg,
what happened with the handle shown in the pictures.


----------



## m1k3yscustoms

Hey guys! I just got in my Storm Trooper case. I'm loving it so muck. I came from a mid tower piece of cap, and i'm really satisfied.
Here's a pic.

Looking forward to modding it, and installing water cooling next month.


----------



## WivZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> '
> never tried the vegas. I can tell you I did some testing on different fans myself for my build and the enermax cluster is a very nice fan.
> here


Thanks, you are very helpful!







I just ordered my new enermax fan

BTW guys I need help!! I let my pc on for 4days, (I never did that before) and one of my front fans suddenly start making really loud noise! The noise gone (not completely tho) when I stop the fan with my fingers and shake it a little bit, but it will come back eventually









Do you guys think I can get a new replacement fan? If yes, where should I request that??


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WivZ*
> 
> Thanks, you are very helpful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered my new enermax fan
> BTW guys I need help!! I let my pc on for 4days, (I never did that before) and one of my front fans suddenly start making really loud noise! The noise gone (not completely tho) when I stop the fan with my fingers and shake it a little bit, but it will come back eventually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys think I can get a new replacement fan? If yes, where should I request that??


You can get on chat at the cmstore and get a new fan.


----------



## WivZ

Can you tell me how can I get on chat with them?


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WivZ*
> 
> Can you tell me how can I get on chat with them?


http://livehelp.coolermaster.com/chat.php

Make sure you choose your region. They're very picky about it..


----------



## WivZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> http://livehelp.coolermaster.com/chat.php
> Make sure you choose your region. They're very picky about it..


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *haritos14*
> 
> New mods with corsair h100 and RGB smd led
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nicely done. No matter what some ppl say, I do like the changing colors but not for my case though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, explain your handle mod and tell me if you can still lift your case..
Click to expand...

Well said, and I want to know too


----------



## haritos14

sorry forgot the other photos that show how bending the iron of the handle


----------



## SortOfGrim

For the ones who want the side window for your Trooper; 80 left at the European shop!


----------



## haritos14

http://www.cmstore.eu/cm-storm/trooper/trooper-windowed-sidepanel/


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> Hey guys whats up? Just a quick question, I have some cash to burn, I was hoping for some suggestions on what to use it for. I have about 4-500$. I was thinking about another 670 to run SLI with but to be honest, one is doing me just fine. I'd actually like to sell it along with my 570(Phsyx card) and get a 680..so I guess a card is sorta kinda on the shelf for now.
> Maybe a soundcard? Either the Creative titanium HD or the Asus equivalent? Any suggestions....prob not the right thread but you guys would know better being that we have the same case and all. I want something that will be functional and spruce up my case.
> I might get seleved extensions for my cables..choices choices
> Oh snap..just figured it out. I'm going to get a side window panel for my case. I think I have to get a new fan control/ lighting unit. I blew it out the first day I got the case. I love this thing so much I didn't bother to take it back to MC. To be honest I also thought it wasn't burned out I thought I had things hooked up wrong. But after reading the thread I realized it was that I had hooked up my corsair h100 fans to the controller and burned em out. Should have read the manual to see what voltage fans work.
> This thread and this site has opened my eyes to building comps. I always thought it was as easy as just plugging a fan into a plug..but theres more to it.....LOL


I can say that selling your 670 probably wouldn't be worth it... look up benchmarks and you will find single digit differences in performance (670 vs 680). Do you have the 4Gb or 2Gb version and what resolution do you play at?


----------



## js593

After the handle mod, are you still able to lift the case with the handle, or does it bend? i'm contemplating on the same thing, but im thinking i may go 1/4" solid steel for the new handle, with some grade 5 bolts and nuts.


----------



## indyrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> After the handle mod, are you still able to lift the case with the handle, or does it bend? i'm contemplating on the same thing, but im thinking i may go 1/4" solid steel for the new handle, with some grade 5 bolts and nuts.


One of these might be an interesting idea for your use! The only thing you would have to do is fab the mount for it and it should work nicely! http://www.mnpctech.com/MnpctechBillethandleGrooved.html


----------



## SortOfGrim

Does anybody know the color code for the trooper?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> After the handle mod, are you still able to lift the case with the handle, or does it bend? i'm contemplating on the same thing, but im thinking i may go 1/4" solid steel for the new handle, with some grade 5 bolts and nuts.


UMZ didn't have problems with the way he did it.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club/1580#post_16595214


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> UMZ didn't have problems with the way he did it.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club/1580#post_16595214


True but he used the rear bracket with rivets and not nuts 'n' bolts.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> UMZ didn't have problems with the way he did it.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club/1580#post_16595214
> 
> 
> 
> True but he used the rear bracket with rivets and not nuts 'n' bolts.
Click to expand...

True, but that is why I threw it out there encase there was a problem, but UMZ's way won't help for those with a 360 rad. I would use 2 bolts on both sides if I was going to do it that way. Maybe even go as far to put a spacer in there that the bolts go through for added strenght, even if it was wood. Bolts are good at holding things together, not that great as a structure by them selves. I'm sure they can take the weight up and down, but you start to add side to side movement you could have problems with the roof bending. Large washers might help with that.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Are the handle brackets aluminum or steel?


----------



## Doomas




----------



## indyrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Are the handle brackets aluminum or steel?


Steel I think same as the rest of the frame.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Will a 2mm thick aluminum bracket riveted to the case hold? Or should I go for somewhat thicker alu or just go with steel?


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Will a 2mm thick aluminum bracket riveted to the case hold? Or should I go for somewhat thicker alu or just go with steel?


I would definitely go with steel.


----------



## indyrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> I would definitely go with steel.


I agree on that one aluminium is great for applications where weight is a big concern however it will snap far sooner than steel due to how brittle aluminium is.


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indyrocker*
> 
> I agree on that one aluminium is great for applications where weight is a big concern however it will snap far sooner than steel due to how brittle aluminium is.


Metal density will cause the aluminum to bend at the handle before it will snap at the joints. If someone did this out of aluminum, it would have to be at LEAST 3/16 thick with a hardened treatment. Personally i would go with staineless steel.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *indyrocker*
> 
> I agree on that one aluminium is great for applications where weight is a big concern however it will snap far sooner than steel due to how brittle aluminium is.
> 
> 
> 
> Metal density will cause the aluminum to bend at the handle before it will snap at the joints. If someone did this out of aluminum, it would have to be at LEAST 3/16 thick with a hardened treatment. Personally i would go with staineless steel.
Click to expand...

I agree, steel all the way.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> I would definitely go with steel.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indyrocker*
> 
> I agree on that one aluminium is great for applications where weight is a big concern however it will snap far sooner than steel due to how brittle aluminium is.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Metal density will cause the aluminum to bend at the handle before it will snap at the joints. If someone did this out of aluminum, it would have to be at LEAST 3/16 thick with a hardened treatment. Personally i would go with staineless steel.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I agree, steel all the way.


steel it is, thx all


----------



## justinwebb

Why not weld? It's the easiest and best solution lol.


----------



## Runekrone

My first water cooled rig, i think it is a nice result


----------



## DutchSteph

Nice! Blue and white go great together!


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haritos14*
> 
> sorry forgot the other photos that show how bending the iron of the handle
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I would think if you put a spacer bracket in between and on the bottom side (inside the case) it would be perfectly fine with the "bolt through" method














I would suggest using some square hollow steel for this and use either steel or aluminum flat bar stock as spacers


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> Why not weld? It's the easiest and best solution lol.


Cause welding this thin cheap metal is for the loss.


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> Cause welding this thin cheap metal is for the loss.


umm wat? I could easily weld this but then again I build and tune cars in my spare time so a PC case is nothing.


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> umm wat? I could easily weld this but then again I build and tune cars in my spare time so a PC case is nothing.


So do I. And I know that welding this cheap metal sucks.


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> So do I. And I know that welding this cheap metal sucks.


It depends on the method of welding used. TIG would be the best but not everyone has access to that kind of welder. MIG would just make a mess but could be done if very careful. And what most home hobbiests have are Flux Core and that same as MIG would make a mess and be even less successful than MIG. Stick is just a no go period.


----------



## js593

MIG welding would be more then fine. This stuff is more then thick enough. My only concern is that most people would only weld one joint, on this type of handle, you would need to weld at least the outter and inner side, or both sides of the handle where it meets the case.

In this case, welding is not a necessarily the best thing, steel HD rivets are more then enough.

If you ask how i know this, i took metallurgical properties and welding in college.

cant wait to see your build









EDIT:

Flux core is mig welding. They just fuse flux to the inner core of the MIG wire, which gives the weld a barrier against otter elements while cooling. Flux core is mainly used for construction and structural. Most people have standard core mig wire in their house.


----------



## SortOfGrim

you know, if I could weld and had all the equipment, I would build a case from scratch. Can't be that hard..









But I'm gonna rivet the frakker..just not now.. with all those great games out there


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> you know, if I could weld and had all the equipment, I would build a case from scratch. Can't be that hard..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm gonna rivet the frakker..just not now.. with all those great games out there


I beg to differ.

Doing every immaculate bend, cleaning the case, powdercoating it, making every perfect angle/ fit/ cut line up, its tough. I was doing stuff for industrial tractors and they had molds and ways to do every unit perfect every time. There's a reason why Cooler master and other case makers, make 400+ at a time, cause they have the tools required.

And welding a case together? 99% of cases I've seen are bolt together, or rivited. Welding it togther makes it impossible to modify the internals, and leaves heat damage on the flat metal.


----------



## sukhoisu35

Can i be a Member guys?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sukhoisu35*
> 
> 
> Can i be a Member guys?


The Trooper, good choice!







Welcome!!

btw, nice..VERY NICE hardware
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> I beg to differ.
> Doing every immaculate bend, cleaning the case, powdercoating it, making every perfect angle/ fit/ cut line up, its tough. I was doing stuff for industrial tractors and they had molds and ways to do every unit perfect every time. There's a reason why Cooler master and other case makers, make 400+ at a time, cause they have the tools required.
> And welding a case together? 99% of cases I've seen are bolt together, or rivited. Welding it togther makes it impossible to modify the internals, and leaves heat damage on the flat metal.


I was joking, good sir, and a bit sarcastic.
But if I could design and build my own case, I'd probably glue it









And now back to PS2!!

Offtopic:
Found an old case (1998-ish)

beware of the crappy quality


----------



## soljarag

Hey,

I just bought this case, and I saw on this forum that you need to mod the case to put 2 120mm fans on the top (so you get push-pull effect)

Can you put 1 120mm fan up there without too much modding? I see that the handle is too low to put a fan under that.... but is the other slot easy to add a fan?

Thanks


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soljarag*
> 
> Hey,
> I just bought this case, and I saw on this forum that you need to mod the case to put 2 120mm fans on the top (so you get push-pull effect)
> Can you put 1 120mm fan up there without too much modding? I see that the handle is too low to put a fan under that.... but is the other slot easy to add a fan?
> Thanks


Yes, the most rear mount can fit a 120mm fan without modding. Under the handle you can fit a 92 or 100mm fan (like the Scythe "KAZE JYU SLIM")


----------



## soljarag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Yes, the most rear mount can fit a 120mm fan without modding. Under the handle you can fit a 92 or 100mm fan (like the Scythe "KAZE JYU SLIM")


Thanks for the Reply!

So under the handle, the Max size is 100mm?

It can't fit a 120mm Slim fan under the handle like this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835705067&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-NA-_-NA


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soljarag*
> 
> Thanks for the Reply!
> So under the handle, the Max size is 100mm?
> It can't fit a 120mm Slim fan under the handle like this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835705067&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-NA-_-NA


No, max Dimensions would be 100x100x14-ish mm but that would seriously restrict airflow. The Scythe' height is only 12mm and that works well.


----------



## nezff

anyone interested in a CM storm styker case?


----------



## soljarag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> No, max Dimensions would be 100x100x14-ish mm but that would seriously restrict airflow. The Scythe' height is only 12mm and that works well.


Cool, Thanks for the pics!

You would think CM would have designed the case to fit 2 regular 120mm fans on top







Oh well, at least I can fit some fans up there


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I was joking, good sir, and a bit sarcastic.
> 
> beware of the crappy quality


LOL.... Kinda hard to distinguish sarcasm over the net







lol Oh well. back to topic...

And... Sir? Good lord lol. Im a Canuck, there's no sir here lolololol


----------



## soljarag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> No, max Dimensions would be 100x100x14-ish mm but that would seriously restrict airflow. The Scythe' height is only 12mm and that works well.


Did you get the 1000 rpm or 2000 rpm version?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SCYTHE-SY1012SL12M-KAZE-JYU-SLIM-2000RPM-CASE-FAN-NEW-/350330233239#vi-content

the 2000 rpm version says its 30 db.... so I'm wondering how loud that will be..... this system is right in my livingroom, so noise is a big concern


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> anyone interested in a CM storm styker case?


Are you leaving us?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> LOL.... Kinda hard to distinguish sarcasm over the net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol Oh well. back to topic...
> And... Sir? Good lord lol. Im a Canuck, there's no sir here lolololol


Noted!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soljarag*
> 
> Did you get the 1000 rpm or 2000 rpm version?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SCYTHE-SY1012SL12M-KAZE-JYU-SLIM-2000RPM-CASE-FAN-NEW-/350330233239#vi-content
> the 2000 rpm version says its 30 db.... so I'm wondering how loud that will be..... this system is right in my livingroom, so noise is a big concern


I have the 1000rpm version rated at 14,5 dB. More noise coming out my speakers


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Are you leaving us?


Nope.









I got some things for sale to see if I get any bites. sniper 3 mobo, some fans, samsung ssd 128gb 830, storm styker case.


----------



## soljarag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Are you leaving us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the 1000rpm version rated at 14,5 dB. More noise coming out my speakers


Damn it!!!... just ordered the 2000rpm version...... hopefully its not too loud...... Could I hook it up to the Fan Speed control that is on the case?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got some things for sale to see if I get any bites. sniper 3 mobo, some fans, samsung ssd 128gb 830, storm styker case.


It's always a pity that shipping to the EU is so expensive








So what's your opinion of the Samsung ssd?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soljarag*
> 
> Damn it!!!... just ordered the 2000rpm version...... hopefully its not too loud...... Could I hook it up to the Fan Speed control that is on the case?


yes, of course you can! Only at full speed will it produce 30db, you could also add a fan resistor cable


----------



## soljarag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> yes, of course you can! Only at full speed will it produce 30db, you could also add a fan resistor cable


Cool, thanks for the tips


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soljarag*
> 
> Hey,
> I just bought this case, and I saw on this forum that you need to mod the case to put 2 120mm fans on the top (so you get push-pull effect)
> Can you put 1 120mm fan up there without too much modding? I see that the handle is too low to put a fan under that.... but is the other slot easy to add a fan?
> Thanks


I actually cut the entire shroud off of a 120mm fan and put it on top of my radiator







I didn't have to cut or modify anything on the case







It is close to the handle support (like 1.5 mm close lol) but doesn't hit


----------



## S3ason

I had a trooper for about 5 months, but have moved on to a tj07!

I have to sell a bunch of Watercooling gear and the case for girlfriends engagement ring now if anyone's interested


----------



## SortOfGrim

got myself an early gift


----------



## fillcrop

Hello everyone I've been following this thread since it was started, but I don't have my Strooper that time yet so I just read and view all member's rig until July when I finally finish the version 1 of my rig.

and its November I had the time to do the photoshoot.







More image here =)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fillcrop*
> 
> Hello everyone I've been following this thread since it was started, but I don't have my Strooper that time yet so I just read and view all member's rig until July when I finally finish the version 1 of my rig.
> and its November I had the time to do the photoshoot.
> 
> 
> 
> More image here =)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Im gonna start you off with a rep.

Beautiful system. I gotta ask, where did you get that psu cover, love it.


----------



## fillcrop

Thanks man! the PSU cover was custom made acrylic, bend + laser cut. My friend made it for me

https://www.facebook.com/pages/TantricmodZ-PC-Casemodding/158854274162757?sk=photos_albums


----------



## haritos14

perfect case nezff


----------



## KorporalKoolAid

Got a great deal on monitors on Black Friday, thought I'd share.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fillcrop*


Beautiful build! I like the covers on the sides and the psu cover too. Awesome
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KorporalKoolAid*
> 
> Got a great deal on monitors on Black Friday, thought I'd share.










3 is the gaming way to go!


----------



## indyrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fillcrop*
> 
> Hello everyone I've been following this thread since it was started, but I don't have my Strooper that time yet so I just read and view all member's rig until July when I finally finish the version 1 of my rig.
> and its November I had the time to do the photoshoot.
> 
> 
> 
> More image here =)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Whats the specs on it?


----------



## foreign03

Awesome build really like it.


----------



## fillcrop

@SortOfGrim, @foreign03

Thanks!

@indyrocker

Intel 2500k
Asrock z68 fatal1ty
evga gtx580
WD 1tb black
X-Fi Fatal1ty
ocz vertex 4
corsair domi 16gb
seasonic x760Watts


----------



## Blatsz32

quick question, do all of you sleeve your own cablles or are you buying extensions. Maybe I'll spend my extra money on sleeving. I have an OCZ 850 ZX, there aren't any sleeved cables for sale at the OCZ store. What exactly am I looking for as fas as size of the sleeves go? thank you


----------



## fillcrop

All are sleeved cables from a full modular psu, no extensions, extensions make cable management hard and sometimes messy =)


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> quick question, do all of you sleeve your own cablles or are you buying extensions. Maybe I'll spend my extra money on sleeving. I have an OCZ 850 ZX, there aren't any sleeved cables for sale at the OCZ store. What exactly am I looking for as fas as size of the sleeves go? thank you


Try here for custom cables.

ModDiy.com


----------



## KorporalKoolAid

Wanted to post a better shot of my internals, because my first pictures don't really do them justice!


----------



## Smithy92

Looks absolutely amazing to me. I also really love that vengeance ram as well.


----------



## animal0307

Hey guys, do 420 (3x140) rads fit in the top of this case? Modding isn't a problem so long as it's drill and cut holes.


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> Hey guys, do 420 (3x140) rads fit in the top of this case? Modding isn't a problem so long as it's drill and cut holes.


that would be very tight. I know you can do a push pull with a h100 rad but the handle has to be modded.


----------



## animal0307

I'm not worried about push/pull just about it fitting.


----------



## fillcrop

@animal0307
Quote:


> Hey guys, do 420 (3x140) rads fit in the top of this case? Modding isn't a problem so long as it's drill and cut holes.


Use XFLOW rad so that you wont need to worry regarding the fittings.


----------



## animal0307

I mean physically fitting in the case. I haven't bought this case yet and have been looking at a 420 slim radiator to try shoehorning into my current Lian LI A05 but I see me dropping it and picking up a Trooper/Stryker down the road.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> I mean physically fitting in the case. I haven't bought this case yet and have been looking at a 420 slim radiator to try shoehorning into my current Lian LI A05 but I see me dropping it and picking up a Trooper/Stryker down the road.


so this is for a 360 but you get the idea


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fillcrop*
> 
> All are sleeved cables from a full modular psu, no extensions, extensions make cable management hard and sometimes messy =)


This looks amazing. Im curious though, what's all the cables behind the mainboard? Is that the fan extensions? Ive been attemping at cleaning up my fan cables for my front panel controller, but its a serious PITA cause all my cables are R-B-Y that looks like garbage. Not sure what i wanna do with this.


----------



## Cyclonic

Can someone tell me how high the tower is when it stands on his feet to the highest spot on top? I got 71cm under my desk free, i dunno if it will fit.


----------



## foreign03

I've seen some brackets on the end of power supplies to hide cables (viper has one page: 209) but searched and cannot find anything. Does anyone know of where I can buy them. Cheers


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclonic*
> 
> Can someone tell me how high the tower is when it stands on his feet to the highest spot on top? I got 71cm under my desk free, i dunno if it will fit.


I have it on top of my desk and with a level on top of it the measurement is exactly 24 inches to the highest point of the handle.


----------



## fillcrop

@js593

Thats the motherboard's 24 pin, the standouts of the case is too high it can accomodate sleeved cables. If you really want to hide cables you can do that =)


----------



## rawfuls

Hey fellas,

I'm looking for a new case and find the CM Storm series to be pretty sweet.

Couple questions:
-How does the case do at being quiet?
I'd ideally like to be able to crank up the speed of the fans during gaming to keep things cool, but when I'm sleeping, I'd much rather have things completely off, and wondering if it does well at being quiet @ low speeds, or even off? (Fans)

Just curious before I crack on NewEgg or some other case, does anybody have one up for grabs? (Trooper or Stryker)


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rawfuls*
> 
> Hey fellas,
> I'm looking for a new case and find the CM Storm series to be pretty sweet.
> Couple questions:
> -How does the case do at being quiet?
> I'd ideally like to be able to crank up the speed of the fans during gaming to keep things cool, but when I'm sleeping, I'd much rather have things completely off, and wondering if it does well at being quiet @ low speeds, or even off? (Fans)
> Just curious before I crack on NewEgg or some other case, does anybody have one up for grabs? (Trooper or Stryker)


I'd say the biggest factor in your fans being quiet is how you connect them. If you are using for example an Asus board with Fan Xpert you would plug the fans into the motherboard and use software to control the fan speeds. I've done this and you can even have it turn off the fans unless they are needed and when they are needed, it will only spin them at an rpm that is required. It would be dead silent except for maybe your cpu cooler.

It's definitely not a case I'd classify as anywhere near a silent design but it really depends on your components so that should weight heavily on your decision.


----------



## Rezern

Hi

Does anyone know how thick radiators one could mount for a water cooling setup in a Storm Trooper, when fan thickness is taken into consideration?

Would imagine there would be space for a Push7Pull 240 60m rad at the bottom, if remowing SSD cage and one HDD cage.?

At the top I know there is space for a 240 originaly and a 360 if modded a litle bit, would we look at space for a 30mm or 45mm with fans? With 360 installed does the top 5,25" bay have to be sacrified (space needed for rad?)
Also should there be space for a 420 without having issues with cables and such at top, or is this just a wild kind of hoping?

At the rear there are originaly space for a 120 rad, would there be space for a 140 at this spot? Guessing it would be a 30mm thick rad regardless of the rad size itself to not come in conflict with the 240/360/420 rad in top.?

Does anyone know of dimension drawnings for the case, looking for just a bit more of measurements than what is found in first post.

At the moment I'm not looking at any special setup/config, just wanting to know what is possible and plan it from therre.But watercooling will make it's way into this case

Looking forward to hear what you think


----------



## omerh84

Hello everyone,

Im about to buy the Storm Trooper case, but before that, I wanted to ask if Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 on Sapphire 7950 can fit in the case?
Its very important to me!
Thanks a lot!


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omerh84*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> Im about to buy the Storm Trooper case, but before that, I wanted to ask if Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 on Sapphire 7950 can fit in the case?
> Its very important to me!
> Thanks a lot!


Shouldn't be a problem unless you fill up the middle 5.25" bays.


----------



## omerh84

Did you mean to the 3.5" bays?
If you did so no, im not going to fill up those bays, but will it be MUST to take the middle HDD cage out?

Thanks again


----------



## Raptor1966

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Runekrone*
> 
> 
> My first water cooled rig, i think it is a nice result


+1 on color scheme.

i asked the following in a previous post, but it did not get answered,

i was looking for what colored cables,( that is the graphics card and 24 pin) , would go with the motherboard as above in a storm trooper case

would blue still work or would different colored cables be better


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raptor1966*
> 
> +1 on color scheme.
> i asked the following in a previous post, but it did not get answered,
> i was looking for what colored cables,( that is the graphics card and 24 pin) , would go with the motherboard as above in a storm trooper case
> would blue still work or would different colored cables be better


mdpc b magic









mdpc aqua I and II


----------



## omerh84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Shouldn't be a problem unless you fill up the middle 5.25" bays.


Sorry that I re-writeing my question but I need an answer fast!

"Did you mean to the 3.5" bays?
If you did so no, im not going to fill up those bays, but will it be MUST to take the middle HDD cage out?

Thanks again"


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omerh84*
> 
> Sorry that I re-writeing my question but I need an answer fast!
> "Did you mean to the 3.5" bays?
> If you did so no, im not going to fill up those bays, but will it be MUST to take the middle HDD cage out?
> Thanks again"


Sorry, yes 3.5 bays was what I mean't. You probably could even use the 3.5 bays since there will be plenty of room. The Xtreme cooler mounted to a 7970 makes for a total length of 12 inches, the Trooper/Stryker has 12.7 inches of room to fill, you'll be fine.


----------



## omerh84

OK,Thanks!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3ason*
> 
> I had a trooper for about 5 months, but have moved on to a tj07!
> 
> I have to sell a bunch of Watercooling gear and the case for girlfriends engagement ring now if anyone's interested


What parts are for sale?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fillcrop*
> 
> All are sleeved cables from a full modular psu, no extensions, extensions make cable management hard and sometimes messy =)


Cleanest wiring on the Trooper yet! I love your case, what did you paint the front cover with? It looks like it matches the stock plastic soft touch stuff 100%


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rezern*
> 
> Hi
> Does anyone know how thick radiators one could mount for a water cooling setup in a Storm Trooper, when fan thickness is taken into consideration?
> Would imagine there would be space for a Push7Pull 240 60m rad at the bottom, if remowing SSD cage and one HDD cage.?
> At the top I know there is space for a 240 originaly and a 360 if modded a litle bit, would we look at space for a 30mm or 45mm with fans? With 360 installed does the top 5,25" bay have to be sacrified (space needed for rad?)
> Also should there be space for a 420 without having issues with cables and such at top, or is this just a wild kind of hoping?
> At the rear there are originaly space for a 120 rad, would there be space for a 140 at this spot? Guessing it would be a 30mm thick rad regardless of the rad size itself to not come in conflict with the 240/360/420 rad in top.?
> Does anyone know of dimension drawnings for the case, looking for just a bit more of measurements than what is found in first post.
> At the moment I'm not looking at any special setup/config, just wanting to know what is possible and plan it from therre.But watercooling will make it's way into this case
> Looking forward to hear what you think


If you want push/pull on all rads than 30mm is the max rad thickness, imo. The top rad wil be very close to the mobo if thicker than 30mm and push/pull can only be done with modding the carry handle.
idk about a 60mm thick rad in bottom, though I do know 240 30mm thick rad in push/pull works and than you can keep all the 5.25" hdd bays.

Without modding a 240\280 rad will fit in the top, with modding a 360 and you can keep the 5.25" bays.
I don't think a 420 will work, cause it will conflict with the 'front' panel, handle and ssd dock. But all can be removed (altered)..so maybe it is possible. But again not thicker than 30mm.

I remembered a fellow who tried a 140 rad in the back and had difficulty fitting one.. I do know a 60mm thick Phobya G-Changer rad works perfect there (I have one) but I did mount one fan outside the case.
And you will get clearing issues if you fit a rad in the top.

As for measurements, what specific are you looking for?

Plenty of WC setups in this thread, search away!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3ason*
> 
> I had a trooper for about 5 months, but have moved on to a tj07!
> I have to sell a bunch of Watercooling gear and the case for girlfriends engagement ring now if anyone's interested


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> What parts are for sale?











yes, always looking. And happy to help out


----------



## fillcrop

@GoodInk
Quote:


> Cleanest wiring on the Trooper yet! I love your case, what did you paint the front cover with? It looks like it matches the stock plastic soft touch stuff 100%


Thanks!.

For the covers; front panel, top panel, PSU, Side/HDD cover I used "dull/matte" black spray paint. Its a 99% match =)


----------



## Smokeybear001

Hey everyone, just picked up my new stryker, love it. I have a question though, I bought two extra 120mm fans with white LEDs (the ones that come on the side of the case) and I am wondering how to wire in the LED's to the controller since it only has one extra led connector, thanks!

cm case.jpg 142k .jpg file


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fillcrop*
> 
> @GoodInk
> Thanks!.
> For the covers; front panel, top panel, PSU, Side/HDD cover I used "dull/matte" black spray paint. Its a 99% match =)


Nice rig similar to mine, question...

What die did you use to get the red shade or is it a red tint tubing I love the look of a clear cherry red


----------



## GarTheConquer

Hi all, I just got my sig rig running like I want it to...except that I get no sound through the front jacks.

I have the HD audio connector plugged into the motherboard. I have the latest Sound Blaster Recon3Di driver.

Is there something that needs to be connected at the front of the case? I just had the top off and it looked okay as far as I could tell...

(Headphones works great through the back panel connections.)

Of course +rep to anyone who can help!


----------



## fillcrop

Quote:


> Nice rig similar to mine, question...
> 
> What die did you use to get the red shade or is it a red tint tubing I love the look of a clear cherry red


Thanks, I used Ethylene Glycol mix with a distilled water. You need to do trial and error to achieve the color you wanted =)

By the way I use clear 3/8 5/8 tubes.


----------



## Rezern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> If you want push/pull on all rads than 30mm is the max rad thickness, imo. The top rad wil be very close to the mobo if thicker than 30mm and push/pull can only be done with modding the carry handle.
> idk about a 60mm thick rad in bottom, though I do know 240 30mm thick rad in push/pull works and than you can keep all the 5.25" hdd bays.
> Without modding a 240\280 rad will fit in the top, with modding a 360 and you can keep the 5.25" bays.
> I don't think a 420 will work, cause it will conflict with the 'front' panel, handle and ssd dock. But all can be removed (altered)..so maybe it is possible. But again not thicker than 30mm.
> I remembered a fellow who tried a 140 rad in the back and had difficulty fitting one.. I do know a 60mm thick Phobya G-Changer rad works perfect there (I have one) but I did mount one fan outside the case.
> And you will get clearing issues if you fit a rad in the top.
> As for measurements, what specific are you looking for?
> Plenty of WC setups in this thread, search away!


So an overall 30mm is what's gonna work for Push/pull configuration at all places to avoid clearance issues.Also using an 120 rad in the back is recomended if fitting a rad in top, if I understood right.?

A bit of modding is allright as long as it's not gonna mess up any of the functions, so i guess the 360 at top is the way to go then.
As for measurements I was looking for inetrnal measurements in the rad placing areas, with width and distance between mounting holes, might not be somthing like this.

OT:
Is there gonna be a huge difference in cooling performance between a 30mm and a 45 mm / and between a 280 and a 360 rad?


----------



## Raptor1966

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> mdpc b magic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdpc aqua I and II


thanks for the info

will check it out


----------



## Doomas

All finished - amazing case, I would recommend for everyone








http://www.overclock.net/t/1230660/build-log-project-red-october/10#post_18677948


----------



## js593

Did my final upgrade for a few weeks. I5-3570K with an Asus Maximus GENE board.

I know... small board for a big ass case.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Did my final upgrade for a few weeks. I5-3570K with an Asus Maximus GENE board.
> I know... small board for a big ass case.


No no, it's PERFECT!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rezern*


*So an overall 30mm is what's gonna work for Push/pull configuration at all places to avoid clearance issues.Also using an 120 rad in the back is recomended if fitting a rad in top, if I understood right.?*
_Yes and Yes._

*Is there gonna be a huge difference in cooling performance between a 30mm and a 45 mm / and between a 280 and a 360 rad?*
_I can only give you a difference between a 30mm 120 and a 60mm 120 rad..not much. Maybe 2 to 4 degrees at max load._


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> No no, it's PERFECT!


lol Perfect would have been 2 670's on that board. Literally more video card then motherboard







Even my 480 is longer the board.

edit: Would anyone by chance have pics of a 200MM external mounted res? I'm contemplating on doing something like this, but mounting it on the MB side panel, and running quick disconnects for easy access. Not sure how it will look, but i know it will keep alot cooler then being inside the case.


----------



## racerboy3801

Sup guyz,
I bought some new hardware today and i'd thought i'd show you what i'm running.

SPECs!!
CPU: i5 2300
M/B: Asus P67 Sabertooth
Cooler: Noctua NH-D14
GPU: MSI GTX 580 Lightning Xtreme 3GB
RAM: 8GB G.SKill Sniper 1600 SR2
Chassis: CM Storm Trooper
PSU: Corsair HX-1050
SSD: Corsair Force 3 120GB
HDD: 1TB Seagate Barracuda + 2x250GB
Mouse: Corsair M60
Keyboard: Corsair K90
Headset: Logitech G930

I know that the D-14 is overkill for the 2300, but (fingers crossed) I'll be sticking a new Ivy chip in there soon.

On with the pics...


----------



## szeged

anyone know what size leds i would need to replace all the red on the I/O panel to blue?

anyone got a link to some leds i can use to mod the panel?


----------



## js593

That PSU is total overkill for that setup. I like it


----------



## racerboy3801

Better overkill then no kill at all


----------



## nezff

Anyone know when the trooper windowed panel will be available?


----------



## rawfuls

Just built one of our client's build while he was in the shop observing.. Pretty cool little dude, he was a young gamer.. collected nearly 1.7k from tourney prizes, and researched all the parts himself and had us build it for him.. (He's in middle school). Impressive for a kid like him.

Anyways, the case was phenomenal.
I was borderline on the Stryker about a week ago, but after today, I'm looking for potential deals on a Trooper (from what I know, they're identical besides side panel and color)

i5-2500k
ASRock Z77 Extreme6
MSI GTX 680 2GB
8GB DDR3
Corsair H50
Cooler Master 850W Modular
Vertex 4 120GB SSD
Seagate 1TB

This sucker was speedy, the case was wonderful to build on.
All in all took me about 2.5 hours between explaining to the client, admiring the case, cable management and all the goodies.


----------



## benito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> Anyone know when the trooper windowed panel will be available?


it is available, i have one. i bought it from the online cooler master store.


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benito*
> 
> it is available, i have one. i bought it from the online cooler master store.


Its not in stock at the cm store.


----------



## rawfuls

Contemplating a CM Storm Trooper case.
Either a red or blue scheme (got blue Rosewills, now).

Only thing I'm worried about is noise.
I know, I know, it's a very open case, so there will be noise.
However, what I'm curious is if I am able to turn the fans OFF (say if I'm downloading a game through steam, and I want to let it run overnight), with the integrated controller?
If not, will it be quiet enough to the point where I can sleep within 5 feet away?

I do have my own Sunbeam Rheosmart 6, so I could potentially use that in a worse case scenario.

If not, what are the most quietest fans anyone has used for these setups?
I know it's a huge air-ey case, so I'm sure fan speed isn't a huge factor.


----------



## szeged

Can anyone tell me the size of the red leds on the control panel of the storm trooper? I want to change them to blue a soon as i get my new case but i need to know what size leds to order


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benito*
> 
> it is available, i have one. i bought it from the online cooler master store.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> Its not in stock at the cm store.


It's not in stock at the USA store but it is in the Euro, maybe if you purchase enough they will ship it to you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rawfuls*
> 
> Contemplating a CM Storm Trooper case.
> Either a red or blue scheme (got blue Rosewills, now).
> Only thing I'm worried about is noise.
> I know, I know, it's a very open case, so there will be noise.
> However, what I'm curious is if I am able to turn the fans OFF (say if I'm downloading a game through steam, and I want to let it run overnight), with the integrated controller?
> If not, will it be quiet enough to the point where I can sleep within 5 feet away?
> I do have my own Sunbeam Rheosmart 6, so I could potentially use that in a worse case scenario.
> If not, what are the most quietest fans anyone has used for these setups?
> I know it's a huge air-ey case, so I'm sure fan speed isn't a huge factor.


The integrated controller won't let you turn the fans off, they just run on the lowest impulse.
To battle against noise you could apply a noise dampening kit.
Also check numerous sites tech sites about the quietest fans or check frozencpu

I use mostly the Scythe Gentle Typhoon 1450rpm and on idle they aren't noisy at all.


----------



## Carpe_Noctem

If anyone is using these,
http://www.cmstore-usa.com/200mm-led-fan-on-off-for-cosmos-ii-stryker-oem-packagingtrooper/

could you let me know the distance between the mounting holes. I want to see if these will fit in my HAF 932 case using the stock fan holes. I know the Haf is designed for 230mm fans but they don't seem to be selling them anymore and the stryker fan is the only one that comes in green LED. Thanks in advance.

*edit* Also wondering what the largest radiator size could be installed inside a Stryker without modding. I will be doing major upgrades in a couple months and might budget in a new case. My old HAf 932 has plenty of room up top to put a push/pull config radiator inside the case, but I am not sure how much room would be in the Stryker if I decide to upgrade to it. Considering either doing one of these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106190

or biting the bullet and trying a first time custom loop so I can add in GPU cooling when I get a decent card.


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> It's not in stock at the USA store but it is in the Euro, maybe if you purchase enough they will ship it to you
> The integrated controller won't let you turn the fans off, they just run on the lowest impulse.
> To battle against noise you could apply a noise dampening kit.
> Also check numerous sites tech sites about the quietest fans or check frozencpu
> I use mostly the Scythe Gentle Typhoon 1450rpm and on idle they aren't noisy at all.


I purchased fans through them, but they wont ship something that big.


----------



## szeged

double post -delete


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Can anyone tell me the size of the red leds on the control panel of the storm trooper? I want to change them to blue a soon as i get my new case but i need to know what size leds to order.


three posts asking the same exact question.









If someone knows, they will let you know soon. Give people time to get on.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> three posts asking the same exact question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone knows, they will let you know soon. Give people time to get on.


sorry didnt mean to post it again, tried to copy/paste it to another site but i guess it posted here aswell lol, ill edit it out


----------



## Darkhorse

Got 8 of these Phobya Nanyo red led fans the other week, love them so far, nice and quite and look good in my Storm Stryker.


----------



## SoulHunter

Hello

Im planing to build a new rig, for case CM ST, motherboard G1 Sniper 3, GPU Gigabyte GTX 670 windforce.

I need help if i can fit this huge motherboard with H100 on this case adding push pull configuration or just leaving 2 of em

If anyone has any picture with my specs i will be gratefull


----------



## Smokeybear001

Can anyone shine some light on how to hook up two more LED fans to the controller on the Stryker??? There is room for one more from the factory, but I'm looking to put in two more white LED fans. Thanks! I would have thought that there would just be a splitter of something I could buy, but I was mistaken.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoulHunter*
> 
> Hello
> Im planing to build a new rig, for case CM ST, motherboard G1 Sniper 3, GPU Gigabyte GTX 670 windforce.
> I need help if i can fit this huge motherboard with H100 on this case adding push pull configuration or just leaving 2 of em
> If anyone has any picture with my specs i will be gratefull


Here is a picture of the Asus P8Z77-V Deluxe board with H100 and the stock fans mounted.

Here is a picture of your motherboard, looks like you won't have room for a push/pull without mounting the 3rd and 4th fans external.


----------



## HighwayStar

So I've got a dilema here guys. I want to upgrade basically because Im bored and I want more power lol. Heres what I'm thinking about doing.

1. Ditch the H-100 and Water cool CPU+MoBo+video card

2. Get another gtx 670ftw (and eventually water cool everything)

3. Get a Phoebus Sound card+ better speakers

4. Get 2 more monitors for surround gaming

I honestly WANT all of those but I can't afford to do them all right now


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokeybear001*
> 
> Can anyone shine some light on how to hook up two more LED fans to the controller on the Stryker??? There is room for one more from the factory, but I'm looking to put in two more white LED fans. Thanks! I would have thought that there would just be a splitter of something I could buy, but I was mistaken.


Im not sure the controller can handle it. If you try, you might blow it out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoulHunter*
> 
> Hello
> Im planing to build a new rig, for case CM ST, motherboard G1 Sniper 3, GPU Gigabyte GTX 670 windforce.
> I need help if i can fit this huge motherboard with H100 on this case adding push pull configuration or just leaving 2 of em
> If anyone has any picture with my specs i will be gratefull


I have the exact same case and exact same mobo. You cant do push pull in this case unless you mod the top handle, or just cut it off.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> So I've got a dilema here guys. I want to upgrade basically because Im bored and I want more power lol. Heres what I'm thinking about doing.
> 1. Ditch the H-100 and Water cool CPU+MoBo+video card
> 2. Get another gtx 670ftw (and eventually water cool everything)
> 3. Get a Phoebus Sound card+ better speakers
> 4. Get 2 more monitors for surround gaming
> I honestly WANT all of those but I can't afford to do them all right now


baby steps Highway, baby steps.
May I suggest to get another 670 first









I'm thinking for a long time now to buy a new graphics card and actually cut back on water cooling the gpu (too expensive)..


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokeybear001*
> 
> Can anyone shine some light on how to hook up two more LED fans to the controller on the Stryker??? There is room for one more from the factory, but I'm looking to put in two more white LED fans. Thanks! I would have thought that there would just be a splitter of something I could buy, but I was mistaken.


1) Splice and solder if it can handle the added load

2) If the controller can't handle more best I can tell ya is use the controller to trip a relay that then turns the fans on using power directly from the PSU.

3) Out of luck, aftermarket controller


----------



## indyrocker

Well my Crosshair V Formula motherboard is attempting to give up the ghost and bite the dust so I broke down on purchased an upgrade for my trooper and a start on my build for next years Intel Lanfest in Greeley Colorado featuring my new goodies in a (to be gotten and modded and painted next year) CM storm Stryker! I Got myself a Maximus V Formula motherboard (curse you microcenter for not having it) and a i5 3570k!


----------



## benben84

Anyone think about replacing their H100 with the new NZXT Kraken 280mm AIC? I'm interested in seeing the reviews and results of that beast. Should fit perfectly in our cases!


----------



## MrBigglesWorth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> So I've got a dilema here guys. I want to upgrade basically because Im bored and I want more power lol. Heres what I'm thinking about doing.
> 1. Ditch the H-100 and Water cool CPU+MoBo+video card
> 2. Get another gtx 670ftw (and eventually water cool everything)
> 3. Get a Phoebus Sound card+ better speakers
> 4. Get 2 more monitors for surround gaming
> I honestly WANT all of those but I can't afford to do them all right now


Well in order to get decent fps on decent settings for a 3 monitor setup your going to need a second video card in my opinion. a resolution like 5670 x 1080 is alot for a single 670 to handle


----------



## wowpvpkid

Hey guys i love the storm stryker and was hoping to to get one soon was wondering if any one has seen any good deals on it cheaper then he usual 140-150 dollar range, if so thanks for the reply







. Also if any one knows where i can buy the cm storm trooper window panel that would work to.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wowpvpkid*
> 
> Hey guys i love the storm stryker and was hoping to to get one soon was wondering if any one has seen any good deals on it cheaper then he usual 140-150 dollar range, if so thanks for the reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Also if any one knows where i can buy the cm storm trooper window panel that would work to.


I've see Newegg have 15% off promos on the stryker but that's about it.

Why are you asking about the trooper window panel if you are looking to buy the stryker? Just curious...the window panel is only from the CM store and they are out of stock at the moment.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> So I've got a dilema here guys. I want to upgrade basically because Im bored and I want more power lol. Heres what I'm thinking about doing.
> 1. Ditch the H-100 and Water cool CPU+MoBo+video card
> 2. Get another gtx 670ftw (and eventually water cool everything)
> 3. Get a Phoebus Sound card+ better speakers
> 4. Get 2 more monitors for surround gaming
> I honestly WANT all of those but I can't afford to do them all right now


670 FTW!! I picked up my second one and I don't regret it at all







... however it did make me buy two more monitors for surround gaming lol


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBigglesWorth*
> 
> Well in order to get decent fps on decent settings for a 3 monitor setup your going to need a second video card in my opinion. a resolution like 5670 x 1080 is alot for a single 670 to handle


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> 670 FTW!! I picked up my second one and I don't regret it at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... however it did make me buy two more monitors for surround gaming lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> baby steps Highway, baby steps.
> May I suggest to get another 670 first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking for a long time now to buy a new graphics card and actually cut back on water cooling the gpu (too expensive)..


Yeah I was thinking if I want like 45fps+ on 3 monitors I'd need another card. I guess I could get the monitors and see what frame rate I get first.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> Yeah I was thinking if I want like 45fps+ on 3 monitors I'd need another card. I guess I could get the monitors and see what frame rate I get first.


The only thing you will have to consider is the 2Gb of VRAM with your's. When you start turning up the AA at surround resolutions the VRAM usage goes waaaaay up. I opted for the 4gb 670 FTW's after my quadfire (5970+5850+5850) setup lasted only a year due to only having 1Gb VRAM lol... I figured 4Gb cards (adding one more in the future) would give me a 2 or 3 year lifespan before upgrading again







.


----------



## SortOfGrim

you know I have only a XFX HD6850 1Gb card and all games run smooth with it on 3 screens, with the only exception of Far Cry 3 (bastard)


----------



## sgtgates

Ok so im getting the XSPC EX280 rad kit with dual bay res and D5 Pump.

Im adding a 120mm rad to this loop. Can bee seen in pic.

I need help with the layout of tubing, this is my first go custom loop water cooling. not sure which way I should route them.

Here is a little mock up I made just open the picture and draw little lines or explain by text what you guys recommend.

I am using standard compression fittings no angles, can change if recommended.

Thanks everyone!

Going in the trooper of course!! Not exactly scale but o well lol


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so im getting the XSPC EX280 rad kit with dual bay res and D5 Pump.
> Im adding a 120mm rad to this loop. Can bee seen in pic.
> I need help with the layout of tubing, this is my first go custom loop water cooling. not sure which way I should route them.
> Here is a little mock up I made just open the picture and draw little lines or explain by text what you guys recommend.
> I am using standard compression fittings no angles, can change if recommended.
> Thanks everyone!
> Going in the trooper of course!! Not exactly scale but o well lol


You might want to mention what components are going under H2O and how many, or at least say if they are your sig rig items.


----------



## sgtgates

Just my 8350 for now


----------



## wowpvpkid

Cause the price on the trooper is usually lower and i do like the black better but i hate not having a window, and the cm store has been sold out for months so was wondering if any sites had any. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## sgtgates

Hey guys, about to spend money I dont have on a custom loop







BIG QUESTION...

Which looks better in the strom trooper...

1/2 by 3/4 tubing

or

3/8 by 5/8 tubing

I like the look of a bigger thicker tube but 1/2" might be too thick since I have this set up?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Ok so im getting the XSPC EX280 rad kit with dual bay res and D5 Pump.
> Im adding a 120mm rad to this loop. Can bee seen in pic.
> I need help with the layout of tubing, this is my first go custom loop water cooling. not sure which way I should route them.
> Here is a little mock up I made just open the picture and draw little lines or explain by text what you guys recommend.
> I am using standard compression fittings no angles, can change if recommended.
> Thanks everyone!
> Going in the trooper of course!! Not exactly scale but o well lol


I would flip the top radiator around. I also strongly recommend angle fittings (less tubes = better)

And lastly I would recommend extenders.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Hey guys, about to spend money I dont have on a custom loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG QUESTION...
> Which looks better in the strom trooper...
> 1/2 by 3/4 tubing
> or
> 3/8 by 5/8 tubing
> I like the look of a bigger thicker tube but 1/2" might be too thick since I have this set up?


Personally I prefer the look of the 1/2 - 3/4 tubing and they aren't too thick!! Just look at my Storm Of Grim!


----------



## MrBigglesWorth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> The only thing you will have to consider is the 2Gb of VRAM with your's. When you start turning up the AA at surround resolutions the VRAM usage goes waaaaay up. I opted for the 4gb 670 FTW's after my quadfire (5970+5850+5850) setup lasted only a year due to only having 1Gb VRAM lol... I figured 4Gb cards (adding one more in the future) would give me a 2 or 3 year lifespan before upgrading again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Agree. That was my biggest concern for games down the road, even now, skyrim maxed out with AA and at 5670x1080 can peak slightly over 2 gb of vram. This is why i went with two of the vapor-x 7970's with 3gb of vram since surround gaming is the main thrust of the system im building.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I would flip the top radiator around. I also strongly recommend angle fittings (less tubes = better)
> 
> And lastly I would recommend extenders.
> Personally I prefer the look of the 1/2 - 3/4 tubing and they aren't too thick!! Just look at my Storm Of Grim!


Will flip the rad around like suggested be easier to mount anyway. As for angle fittings and extentions, where should I put them? and send me a link of an extension? Using performance-pcs as my shop, mabye some that match the xspc black/bronze compression look


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> you know I have only a XFX HD6850 1Gb card and all games run smooth with it on 3 screens, with the only exception of Far Cry 3 (bastard)


Farcry 3 maxed out on my 2 670 4gb cards with 2xMSAA @ 5920x1080 I get ~40FPS average. With new drivers it will probably be in the mid 50's FPS wise







. It is a true killer.


----------



## flame696

Can i join. Got this yesterday


----------



## paultan

http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=15651&p=116535#p116535


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Will flip the rad around like suggested be easier to mount anyway. As for angle fittings and extentions, where should I put them? and send me a link of an extension? Using performance-pcs as my shop, mabye some that match the xspc black/bronze compression look


I use Bitspower 25mm extenders but 20mm will work too, it depends on the thickness of your fans (standard = 25mm).

Now on with placement of the angle and extender(s). *First of all: Check it yourself!* Buy the tubes of choice, measure (don't cut yet!!), imaging (draw) the desired setup and buy the fittings, only then start cutting the correct sizes of tubes.
Again, I used my own pc as reference. There are a few ifs and maybes because I don't know exactly how it will all look like for real, so keep that in mind.
So, here it is:

Pump/res (combo) to the Rad ex280: straight or 45 or 90 (this depends on how far the combo will intrude in the case and where (height) it will be placed)
Rad ex280 in (from the combo): straight
Rad ex280 to cpu: I would use a 20mm extender plus a 45 fitting
CPU in (from Rad ex280): also a 45 fitting
CPU out to Rad ex120: 45 fitting
Rad ex120 in (from CPU): now this might work with a straight fitting, otherwise use a 45, no extender needed.
Rad ex120 out to combo: straight fitting, might need extender but I doubt it.
Combo in (from Rad ex120): straight fitting


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paultan*
> 
> 
> http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=15651&p=116535#p116535


Holy Smokes, what an awesome mod! Bee-you-tee-full!

Are those sides made from sound isolation?


----------



## DutchSteph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paultan*
> 
> 
> http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=15651&p=116535#p116535


Absolutely brillantly looking case!! One of the best stryker mods out there!


----------



## foreign03

I have just ditched my h100 only had it for 4 weeks guess I got comfortable with watercooling. Going for a custom setup will post pictures when done. Just have to wait for one part liquid fusion reservoir 250mm (blue uv cathode) .Bought a swiftec radiator it looks pretty decent.


----------



## Killbuzzjrad

Almost done water cooling this thing.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killbuzzjrad*
> 
> Almost done water cooling this thing.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


ROG FTW!!
What coolant you will use?
And that mobo deserves a second graphics card!


----------



## theDTP

Does anyone have a spare CM Storm Trooper 5.25" mesh cover. The ones that go on the front.

I live in Manchester and would be great to pick up if possible. I need to cover the disc tray.

All my spare PC parts from a fresh build was nicked from my shed.

Just message me


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paultan*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


Voted!

Btw, the Ducati mod looks awesome too!


----------



## gdesmo

This is so nice because it shows it`s actual inspiration. Love the 848, have a 1098, S4 Monster with 996 motor and 5 Ducs from the 80`s.


----------



## Am3Y

Guys I m going 2 buy the new stryker. .
M using asus sabertooth z77 mobo..
I m planning 2 built a push n pull setup fr my h100
Is there more place between the top & mobo where I can install both the push n pull fans ?? Or I hav to put it on top ? Plzz reply guys


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Am3Y*
> 
> Guys I m going 2 buy the new stryker. .
> M using asus sabertooth z77 mobo..
> I m planning 2 built a push n pull setup fr my h100
> Is there more place between the top & mobo where I can install both the push n pull fans ?? Or I hav to put it on top ? Plzz reply guys


There's room for push and one pull fan on top behind handle, to do a full push pull on full radiator you will need to mod the handle for the other pull fan, there are posts about it earlier here somewhere, you could however buy a slim fan such as a scythe 12mm or so to fit under the handle


----------



## Am3Y

Cant I put the fans inside.my case?
I mean
FAN ## radiator ## Fan
All this can b mounted inside the case ??


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Am3Y*
> 
> Cant I put the fans inside.my case?
> I mean
> FAN ## radiator ## Fan
> All this can b mounted inside the case ??


No, not possible. There is only enough room inside the case between the top sheetmetal and the motherboard for the radiator and one set of fans. If you want to add a second set of fans they will have to go on the outside of the case under the top plastic. However, to get the forth fan on top(the one closest to the handle) you will need to do some modding to the handle as it's in the way. All this information is on the first page of this thread... Here's the link: http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club/1580#post_16595214


----------



## Bluezero5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> No, not possible. There is only enough room inside the case between the top sheetmetal and the motherboard for the radiator and one set of fans. If you want to add a second set of fans they will have to go on the outside of the case under the top plastic. However, to get the forth fan on top(the one closest to the handle) you will need to do some modding to the handle as it's in the way. All this information is on the first page of this thread... Here's the link: http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club/1580#post_16595214


I beg to differ.

I have mounted push/pull both inside. Though you want to watch your radiator thickness. Thick rads won't work.
I have mounted push/pull with the pull OUTSIDE, under the handle, I use a 12mm FAN instead of a 25mm, and with minor fan mod, it fits right through for 60 CFM there.


----------



## Am3Y

Hey which 12mm fan r u using ??
Plzzz gv me a link ... is it a pwm fan ??


----------



## Am3Y

Hey which 12mm fan r u using ??
Plzzz gv me a link ... is it a pwm fan ??


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raiden73*
> 
> Thank you sir SortOfGrim for posting my pics here hope you support me too sirs
> here the link:
> https://www.facebook.com/coolermaster?sk=app_419693664758569&app_data=view-vote%2Cfor-135524


Yes, I did vote for you too.


----------



## Am3Y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> No, not possible. There is only enough room inside the case between the top sheetmetal and the motherboard for the radiator and one set of fans. If you want to add a second set of fans they will have to go on the outside of the case under the top plastic. However, to get the forth fan on top(the one closest to the handle) you will need to do some modding to the handle as it's in the way. All this information is on the first page of this thread... Here's the link: http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club/1580#post_16595214


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluezero5*
> 
> I beg to differ.
> I have mounted push/pull both inside. Though you want to watch your radiator thickness. Thick rads won't work.
> I have mounted push/pull with the pull OUTSIDE, under the handle, I use a 12mm FAN instead of a 25mm, and with minor fan mod, it fits right through for 60 CFM there.


Which 12mm fan ur using ?? R they pwm fans ??


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Am3Y*
> 
> Which 12mm fan ur using ?? R they pwm fans ??


There really isn't much of an choice in 12mm, I've only ever seen these: 120 x 12mm fan


----------



## Am3Y

Now I am planning to setup a watercooler ...
Plz help me on choosing the best cpu block ; reservoir; pump; othr parts which can b fitted in this case


----------



## Blatsz32

Hi gang, I just re-did my WC-loop. Just wondering if anyone had any suggestion on how I could secure my res in place. I'd like to keep it the way it is and seems, to me, that the only are I have to attach a stand would be next to the psu. Any suggestion on what I could use would be great. 

currently its tension thats keeping it in place...by doing this there seems to be a slight flow restriction..one of my hoses is a bit wonky. Its nothing major but if I can get it secure then I'm good to go and I can fix the issue.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Am3Y*
> 
> Which 12mm fan ur using ?? R they pwm fans ??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> There really isn't much of an choice in 12mm, I've only ever seen these: 120 x 12mm fan


wow, that is not many at all: "Your search returned no matches, please try again."

The only fan I have that is 12mm is the Scythe Kaze Jyu Slim 100mm (the 92mm version works too)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Am3Y*
> 
> Now I am planning to setup a watercooler ...
> Plz help me on choosing the best cpu block ; reservoir; pump; othr parts which can b fitted in this case


Well, we need specs: what cpu, what gpu, budget? And most importantly what do you like?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> Hi gang, I just re-did my WC-loop. Just wondering if anyone had any suggestion on how I could secure my res in place. I'd like to keep it the way it is and seems, to me, that the only are I have to attach a stand would be next to the psu. Any suggestion on what I could use would be great.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> currently its tension thats keeping it in place...by doing this there seems to be a slight flow restriction..one of my hoses is a bit wonky. Its nothing major but if I can get it secure then I'm good to go and I can fix the issue.


Could you make a pic that shows the full side? (rather than from an angle)
And what was wrong with this setup? (link)


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Farcry 3 maxed out on my 2 670 4gb cards with 2xMSAA @ 5920x1080 I get ~40FPS average. With new drivers it will probably be in the mid 50's FPS wise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It is a true killer.


Currently around 60-100fps on max settings @ 1920x1080, v-sync on 1. Haven't tried eyefinity yet, maybe later


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> wow, that is not many at all: "Your search returned no matches, please try again."
> The only fan I have that is 12mm is the Scythe Kaze Jyu Slim 100mm (the 92mm version works too)


haha, appears they are no longer available. Scythe USA went out of business so it's only a matter of time before you see them all gone. Goodbye Gentle typhoons, we'll miss you! Unless you live outside the US...


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> haha, appears they are no longer available. Scythe USA went out of business so it's only a matter of time before you see them all gone. Goodbye Gentle typhoons, we'll miss you! Unless you live outside the US...


Well, according to Scythe:
"To Customers and Users

Japanese manufacturer Scythe is hereby providing an official statement in regards to the closure of the US branch. Scythe US branch was managed separately from the Scythe Group. As the company which holds the stock of the US office had to close and will undergo restructuring, the Scythe US office inevitably had to close its doors, too. However, the other Scythe offices around the world are not influenced, due to Scythe Group's head quarter in Japan being a separate company, and will continue business as usual.

We plan to either open a new branch office in the US, or contract a main distributor in the near future. For the mean time, Scythe Taiwan sales office will take care of our US channels. Due to the Scythe Group structure, luckily there is no influence on any other Scythe offices. ..."

source http://www.scythe-usa.com/


----------



## Blatsz32

the res isn't attached to anything, its just tension. I can think of anything to fit in between my psu and side pannel that I could use to rest the res on.


----------



## HighwayStar

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> the res isn't attached to anything, its just tension. I can think of anything to fit in between my psu and side pannel that I could use to rest the res on.






Double sided tape if nothing else will work.


----------



## Am3Y

CPU i7-3770k
Mobo sabertooth z77
I dnt hv a gpu bt planning 2 buy 7970 (help which brand n which model iz better)
Size must b average ie all me b in the case I dnt want anything hanging out...
I AM ALREADY USING H100 ... SO MUST B BETTER THAN IT
I dnt knw even ABCD..... of Watercooling so plzz suggest the best ones.. so cnt decide my budget


----------



## Am3Y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haritos14*
> 
> New mods with corsair h100 and RGB smd led


Hey frm where did u gt dat psu cover where cmstormiz written ??
M planning to buy stryker ...
Can u get dat for me plzz


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Am3Y*
> 
> Hey frm where did u gt dat psu cover where cmstormiz written ??
> M planning to buy stryker ...
> Can u get dat for me plzz


Please, next time use *spoiler* if you quote a post!

The HAF X psu cover is no longer available.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> the res isn't attached to anything, its just tension. I can think of anything to fit in between my psu and side pannel that I could use to rest the res on.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Tube clamp holders or a base plate that you can bolt against back? idk, let your mind go wild


----------



## Am3Y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Please, next time use *spoiler* if you quote a post!
> The HAF X psu cover is no longer available.


I am new & dnt knw hw 2 use it ..









BTW
M planning 2 built a water cooling setup..
M totally new (currently using h100) to water cooling. ...
Plz suggest me the best brand fr :- Reservoir s; Pump; tubings (I hav stryker so best color); ; fittings;
Radiators; waterblock s; coolant...(I heard distilled water iz the best ...but othr dab dat)..

My config:-
I7 3770k
Asus sabertooth z77 mobo
Planning 2 buy powercolor hd7970 lcs (suggest othr best if possible)
Cm 700w silent pro psu...








Thanx In advance


----------



## benben84

You might want to post in the water cooling thread for support on those items, there will be a lot more people over there with experience to help with that.

I've always thought the Alphacool NexXxoS white radiators would look amazing in the Stryker but I'm not up on my WC'ing so I have no idea what it performs like. Stick a 360 in front to fill up all the bays and then a 240 in the bottom. Top it off with some BitFenix Spectre Pro white fans or some Corsair SP120's with a white ring. Grab some clear tubing and white compression fittings and fill it up with white coolant. You could even mount your hard drives under the top cover where the fan openings are and still have fans there to cool them off. Don't be stealing any of my ideas though...hint hint.


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> the res isn't attached to anything, its just tension. I can think of anything to fit in between my psu and side pannel that I could use to rest the res on.


What res is that?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> the res isn't attached to anything, its just tension. I can think of anything to fit in between my psu and side pannel that I could use to rest the res on.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tube clamp holders or a base plate that you can bolt against back? idk, let your mind go wild
Click to expand...

This. I was thinking you transfer the hole pattern on the end of that tube to the case, drilling holes, and assemble. It your cap has holes for fittings you could even put a drain port in an easy access spot if you popped a hole for it.


----------



## LUZR4LIFE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> the res isn't attached to anything, its just tension. I can think of anything to fit in between my psu and side pannel that I could use to rest the res on.


Is that a EVGA 670? I though you were going with the MSI we had at MC.


----------



## Am3Y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Make a PSU cover like so
> 
> And reroute some of the wires


Frm whr did u got dat sheet ?? Wat iz it actually ? Reply plz


----------



## Boomstick68

Impressive builds guys. Hopefully Santa will help me get back with a new build. Long over due.


----------



## rawfuls

Kinda confusing, but I'll be building my old computer into a new CM Storm Trooper case.

I believe it has USB3.0 with this type of internal connection (20pin). 
Last I checked my ASUS M4A89TD Pro/USB3.0 board does not have such connection, however it DOES have the smaller 10pin(?) connections.


Is there a way I can split the 20pin into two 20 pins without limiting my USB3.0 capability?
I'd hate to have USB3 connections on my case, but not have them work.

Links would be great!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Am3Y*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Make a PSU cover like so
> 
> And reroute some of the wires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frm whr did u got dat sheet ?? Wat iz it actually ? Reply plz
Click to expand...

I made it for a Scout, it's an acrylic sheet I cut then bent using a heat gun and covered it with 3M Di-Noc.


----------



## Blatsz32

i figured it out and SoG, I let the mind flow.....I decided to stay with the tension as the way to keep my reservoir in place. My main issue was the curve of the hose sticking out of the case causing my res to be moved anytime I closed the case. I bought a 45 rotary fitting, shortened the hose a bit and velcrod the res to the case. i think it turned out nice
..its come a long way from when I first built the system. I need to bite the bullet and try my hand at sleeving.
Heres the "let your mind flow" fix:


before the fix..notice the tubing jutting out past the case?:


apparently I don't have a picture of the jutting. If you notice though, I do have something pushing the tube in so that I can close the case.

Anyway, thanks everyone for helping. Much appreciated


----------



## rawfuls

What fans is everybody using?
Gonna throw my Rheosmart 6 in to replace the built-in controller, and will be getting a new batch of fans (since the CM ones are just too loud)


----------



## Blatsz32

I'm using the Corsair H100 PWM fans on my to rad , Thermaltake PWM fan as my exhaust, 2 cheapo 140mm CM blue LED fans as my front intakes, and at the top I'm using 1 CM SickleFlow


----------



## rawfuls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> I'm using the Corsair H100 PWM fans on my to rad , Thermaltake PWM fan as my exhaust, 2 cheapo 140mm CM blue LED fans as my front intakes, and at the top I'm using 1 CM SickleFlow


Wow that sucker must get loud huh?

I'm aiming for quietest possible, haha.


----------



## Flameboy294

Picking up my trooper tomorrow


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> i figured it out and SoG, I let the mind flow.....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to stay with the tension as the way to keep my reservoir in place. My main issue was the curve of the hose sticking out of the case causing my res to be moved anytime I closed the case. I bought a 45 rotary fitting, shortened the hose a bit and velcrod the res to the case. i think it turned out nice
> ..its come a long way from when I first built the system. I need to bite the bullet and try my hand at sleeving.
> Heres the "let your mind flow" fix:
> 
> before the fix..notice the tubing jutting out past the case?:
> 
> apparently I don't have a picture of the jutting. If you notice though, I do have something pushing the tube in so that I can close the case.
> 
> 
> Anyway, thanks everyone for helping. Much appreciated










Just wondering how you add or drain the fluid with that res filled up like that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rawfuls*
> 
> What fans is everybody using?
> Gonna throw my Rheosmart 6 in to replace the built-in controller, and will be getting a new batch of fans (since the CM ones are just too loud)


I use 7 Scythe Gentle Typhoons 1450, really silent (at low/medium) fans also good for radiators. Also have 1 Scythe Kaze Jyu Slim 100mm fan and 1 Enermax red LED fan, both are loud if used with controller.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rawfuls*
> 
> Kinda confusing, but I'll be building my old computer into a new CM Storm Trooper case.
> I believe it has USB3.0 with this type of internal connection (20pin).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last I checked my ASUS M4A89TD Pro/USB3.0 board does not have such connection, however it DOES have the smaller 10pin(?) connections.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a way I can split the 20pin into two 20 pins without limiting my USB3.0 capability?
> I'd hate to have USB3 connections on my case, but not have them work.
> Links would be great!


Your mobo doesn't have an internal usb 3.0 header, it only has the 2 usb 3.0 ports at the back (the small NEC chip behind them is the controller)
All the internal usb headers are for 2.0/1.1 only.
source: link, from the manual: 2 x USB 3.0 port(s) (2 at back panel, blue)


----------



## rawfuls

Right, but I was hoping I could at least split it into a USB2.0 connection so I don't have two useless USB ports up front


----------



## SortOfGrim

@ rawfuls; sorry I misunderstood.

Not sure if will work.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rawfuls*
> 
> What fans is everybody using?
> Gonna throw my Rheosmart 6 in to replace the built-in controller, and will be getting a new batch of fans (since the CM ones are just too loud)


I'm using the BitFenix Hydra Pro controller, with 5x 120mm Spectre Pros and 1x 140mm Spectre Pro. I also repurposed the stock red led CM fans as bottom intake. Currently all 120's are set as intake as well as the H100(stock fans). Only exhaust fan is the 140mm rear and the air blows hard coming out of it. Temps are nice! The BitFenix fans are all quieter than the H100 fans too.

Anyone pick up the Stryker from Newegg with their weekend deal and CM rebate? $109 is a sweet deal!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Gonna redo my trooper soon. Will get a new graphics card and it's not going to be wc this time.
Also have a scratch on my window







, anybody know how to remove it?


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Hey I have a white Stryker coming in Thursday, looking forward to being a member. I am also going to purchase an H100 but I was not sure if the tubes would reach if I mounted the rad on the bottom of the case... Anybody tried this? I messed around on google but I couldnt find much.

Probably 100% impossible without modding but I cant find a black and white answer. If not, do any of the all in one systems have this kind of reach or am I wasting my time with the idea?


----------



## rawfuls

Anyone remember the person who integrated the LEDs in the upper part of the plastics?

I think I'm going to try and replicate, with blue LEDs instead of red.. Just to see..
Two out of the four Cooler Master fans have already died on me, slightly annoying so I'll be ordering some new fans.
Can't decided between red or blue lighting, though.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> Hey I have a white Stryker coming in Thursday, looking forward to being a member. I am also going to purchase an H100 but I was not sure if the tubes would reach if I mounted the rad on the bottom of the case... Anybody tried this? I messed around on google but I couldnt find much.
> Probably 100% impossible without modding but I cant find a black and white answer. If not, do any of the all in one systems have this kind of reach or am I wasting my time with the idea?


that won't work, tubes are waaay to short. If you have the single 120 or 140 you can mount them on top and in the back, larger AIO's only on top. Only talking about the cpu here.


----------



## SortOfGrim

+


----------



## Raiden73

Last day of Voting pls support my rig thank you http://www.facebook.com/coolermaster?sk=app_419693664758569&app_data=view-vote%2Cfor-135524


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> that won't work, tubes are waaay to short. If you have the single 120 or 140 you can mount them on top and in the back, larger AIO's only on top. Only talking about the cpu here.


Kinda figured that, I am gonna mess around and get the 200mm mounted to the top of the case and put the rad on the inside exhausting upward, want somewhat of a P/P config without modding the handle...


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rawfuls*
> 
> Wow that sucker must get loud huh?
> I'm aiming for quietest possible, haha.


Enermax TB Silence. I can keep the damn thing running all night, and sleep through it as if it wasn't there.

my GPU is the only thing that gets hot.

They are NOT PWM fans, but with a controller, who cares.

Edit: When i get home i will take a video of power up just to show how loud it is. im runnning 5 enermax TB silence fans, and the stock H100 fans on a different controller.


----------



## Blatsz32

Yes my system is pretty loud at full blast. I usually run at 1200-1500rpms and I hear nothing.

To refill and empty the res, I pull the res out. To clean, I unscrew the clamp and pull a hose off a res fitting and let gravity do its thing. I did give it enough slack to position it vertical to make all the procedures easy. My loop is still a work in progress. I follow this thread and try to get inspiration from other peoples builds. I think my next move will be compression fittings. I dislike the clamps I'm using immensely. Such eye sores. The price of fittings is ridiculous though, very discouraging.


----------



## Flameboy294

And heres my trooper :3 parts come in two days time


----------



## rawfuls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Enermax TB Silence. I can keep the damn thing running all night, and sleep through it as if it wasn't there.
> my GPU is the only thing that gets hot.
> They are NOT PWM fans, but with a controller, who cares.
> Edit: When i get home i will take a video of power up just to show how loud it is. im runnning 5 enermax TB silence fans, and the stock H100 fans on a different controller.


Sweet! Might have to take a look, for half the price of a Scythe GT..might be worth a shot!

Wow, 900RPM?
Do these things actually keep everything cool?

I'd be throwing in two on the side panel for my 6950, and two up front.
I'd have a hard time believing they'll keep anything cool.. lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> Yes my system is pretty loud at full blast. I usually run at 1200-1500rpms and I hear nothing.


Don't get me wrong, as of right now, the machine is pretty quiet (fans always at lowest speed with stock controller).
But since it's literally, less than a foot away from my face; it gets pretty annoying when doing homework.
I've already tried convincing my parents helping me subsidize for a new table, hah.


----------



## js593

The video is uploaded, (or rather being uploaded, should be ready in about an hour and a bit!)

My case temps dont drop, they dont raise up, they dont budge.
The H100 fans & my GTX 480 fans are the ONLY ones that make noise, these other units barely make anything!

My buddy uses these on his Cosmos II rig, he got me to try them,and i'm more then impressed. I'm currently under way of making my next order, which consists of another 6 of these.






There's the link. Sorry for the shakyness, had to do this on my phone. (Galaxy S3, so at least its not a ****y video)

Keep in mind, this is simply a demo of the Enermax//H100 fans. I highly recommend the fans to anyone, *HOWEVER, i wouldnt recommend putting them on rad's that need high static pressure.* These fans have a low static pressure.

Fans can be purchased at NCIX//Direct Canada//Newegg (i think newegg still has them!?)

have fun boys.


----------



## rawfuls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> The video is uploaded, (or rather being uploaded, should be ready in about an hour and a bit!)
> My case temps dont drop, they dont raise up, they dont budge.
> The H100 fans & my GTX 480 fans are the ONLY ones that make noise, these other units barely make anything!
> My buddy uses these on his Cosmos II rig, he got me to try them,and i'm more then impressed. I'm currently under way of making my next order, which consists of another 6 of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's the link. Sorry for the shakyness, had to do this on my phone. (Galaxy S3, so at least its not a ****y video)
> Keep in mind, this is simply a demo of the Enermax//H100 fans. I highly recommend the fans to anyone, *HOWEVER, i wouldnt recommend putting them on rad's that need high static pressure.* These fans have a low static pressure.
> Fans can be purchased at NCIX//Direct Canada//Newegg (i think newegg still has them!?)
> have fun boys.


Would you recommend swapping all 120s out for the TBSilences?

How do they perform with a controller (or different speeds?) or do you just keep them at max?


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rawfuls*
> 
> Would you recommend swapping all 120s out for the TBSilences?
> How do they perform with a controller (or different speeds?) or do you just keep them at max?


Honestly, There's no sound difference at low or max. Its just the way they are built. I keep them at max all the time unless i'm diagnosing an issue with something. Honestly, ive kept all these fans OFF (even the H100) and gamed on it for hours without issues. Only fan that ran was my GTX 480.

As i said before, my friend also uses these. I'm not sure how many, but i think he has about 12 in his Cosmos II that he runs at full blast, and if he is running 1, or all 12, there's next to no sound difference.

Edit:

Here's a video of a powder test (flow test) for a bunch of fans.





 Enermax is at 2:00 ish.


----------



## rawfuls

Sweet!
Going to run to Fry's and see how I like one, and if so, may order a nice batch from newegg









Thanks!

Still waiting for the video to process, suspense!


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rawfuls*
> 
> Sweet!
> Going to run to Fry's and see how I like one, and if so, may order a nice batch from newegg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Still waiting for the video to process, suspense!


yeah sorry about that. Unfortunatly its a HUGE file. (300MB @ 1080P)


----------



## js593

Sorry bout the delay.. Video is up. Knock yourself out.

And yes, i know it looks bad.... but yeah, you get the jist.


----------



## foreign03

Go with the blue just to be a little different. I bought bit fenix pro blue led fans and it looks pretty good.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Look at what the magical man in the brown truck brought me!!







And 4 days ahead of schedule at that! Maybe I can talk my folks into letting me open it early because there is no way it will fit in the car when we travel...


Edit: Nope, that isn't happening... Supposedly I won't get to touch it until around New Years


----------



## deactivated

Yo, im new

I completed my rig just a month ago and i have a question about the HDD and power LEDs on zhe front panel
Can i change them? Red just doent fit with my blue led strips ive put inside so i want to change them to blue ones


----------



## Lanhouse

Hi everybody,

First sorry for my english I normally speak French
I'm new here (I'ver read all the tread and found some really nice builds and a lot of inspiration)
I was looking to make my own build and I found that the Stryker was the best case to work with

Please find the liste I've ordered in an online shop,
could you please have a look and tell me if you see something missing or false (not compatible between eatch other, especially for the Watercooling parts, it's my first time.)

I wanna build a loop with a 240Rad on the top XFlow (easier for tubing I think), a 360 in front as like as I've seen earlier in the forum, just for the CPU at the moment

Here's the list:
1x Intel Core i7-3770K (3.5 GHz)
1x ASUS SABERTOOTH Z77
1x Sapphire Vapor X HD 7970 GHz Edition 3 Go
1x Cooler Master Storm Stryker (White)
1x Hardware Labs Black Ice GT Stealth 240 XFlow
1x Swiftech MCP35x
1x Swiftech Apogee HD (black)
1x Hardware Labs Black Ice GTS Lite 360
1x TFC Feser Tube FT - Tube 13/10 mm 2.5m (UV Bleu clair)
1x Corsair Vengeance Series 16 Go (4x 4 Go) DDR3 1600 MHz CL9
1x SilverStone Strider Plus ST85F-P 80PLUS Silver
8x Arctic F12 - Ventilateur 120 mm
1x Samsung SSD 840 500 Go
1x ASUS BC-12B1ST Black (bulk)
1x Swiftech MCRES MICRO Rev.2
5x Connecteur 1/4" 13/10 mm coudé 90° (coloris argent)
6x Connecteur 1/4" 13/10 mm moleté (coloris argent)
2x Lamptron FlexLight PRO 15 LEDs SMD Bleu

Thx in advance


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeeman*
> 
> Yo, im new
> I completed my rig just a month ago and i have a question about the HDD and power LEDs on zhe front panel
> Can i change them? Red just doent fit with my blue led strips ive put inside so i want to change them to blue ones


Yes, it's been done already so it definitely is possible. There are pictures of it somewhere here....
Found it: http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club/3380

Nobody has posted what type they are(at least that I've seen), you are kind of on your own as to which ones to install.

Here's a post where someone changed it, maybe give him a PM.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club/4730#post_18222840


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rawfuls*
> 
> Anyone remember the person who integrated the LEDs in the upper part of the plastics?
> I think I'm going to try and replicate, with blue LEDs instead of red.. Just to see..
> Two out of the four Cooler Master fans have already died on me, slightly annoying so I'll be ordering some new fans.
> Can't decided between red or blue lighting, though.


This was me, I was the first to do both top and front with Modelers Brand smooth LED tape, everything else just sucks compared to their LED strips


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanhouse*
> 
> Hi everybody,
> First sorry for my english I normally speak French
> I'm new here (I'ver read all the tread and found some really nice builds and a lot of inspiration)
> I was looking to make my own build and I found that the Stryker was the best case to work with
> Please find the liste I've ordered in an online shop,
> could you please have a look and tell me if you see something missing or false (not compatible between eatch other, especially for the Watercooling parts, it's my first time.)
> I wanna build a loop with a 240Rad on the top XFlow (easier for tubing I think), a 360 in front as like as I've seen earlier in the forum, just for the CPU at the moment
> Here's the list:
> 1x Intel Core i7-3770K (3.5 GHz)
> 1x ASUS SABERTOOTH Z77
> 1x Sapphire Vapor X HD 7970 GHz Edition 3 Go
> 1x Cooler Master Storm Stryker (White)
> 1x Hardware Labs Black Ice GT Stealth 240 XFlow
> 1x Swiftech MCP35x
> 1x Swiftech Apogee HD (black)
> 1x Hardware Labs Black Ice GTS Lite 360
> 1x TFC Feser Tube FT - Tube 13/10 mm 2.5m (UV Bleu clair)
> 1x Corsair Vengeance Series 16 Go (4x 4 Go) DDR3 1600 MHz CL9
> 1x SilverStone Strider Plus ST85F-P 80PLUS Silver
> 8x Arctic F12 - Ventilateur 120 mm
> 1x Samsung SSD 840 500 Go
> 1x ASUS BC-12B1ST Black (bulk)
> 1x Swiftech MCRES MICRO Rev.2
> 5x Connecteur 1/4" 13/10 mm coudé 90° (coloris argent)
> 6x Connecteur 1/4" 13/10 mm moleté (coloris argent)
> 2x Lamptron FlexLight PRO 15 LEDs SMD Bleu
> Thx in advance


I love the setup, but im not a huge fan of the board.

Personally i think the Maximus and Rampage series have WAY better functionality. they also dont have the "armor" covers which i find very unpleasing. Just personal opinions.

As for your fans, iDo you know what the Static Pressure is on them? I cant seem to find that information.


----------



## rawfuls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> This was me, I was the first to do both top and front with Modelers Brand smooth LED tape, everything else just sucks compared to their LED strips
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Perfect!
I'm going to give blue a try with some other LED strips I got.. no other use for them









Do you have any pics of the inside, like where you placed said strips?


----------



## Lanhouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> I love the setup, but im not a huge fan of the board.
> Personally i think the Maximus and Rampage series have WAY better functionality. they also dont have the "armor" covers which i find very unpleasing. Just personal opinions.
> As for your fans, iDo you know what the Static Pressure is on them? I cant seem to find that information.


Thank you for your answer









For the motherboard, I've choosed this one because I wanted to paint the armor in white, as I have the white case, it could be sweet

For the fans, here are the specs:
74 CFM / 125.7 m3/h @ 1350 RPM
Here the official webpage

It felt the coolant liquid too, but I'll buy this in a store near to my house

What do you think about the Led lights?
I haven't see a lot of review for them


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanhouse*
> 
> Hi everybody,
> First sorry for my english I normally speak French
> I'm new here (I'ver read all the tread and found some really nice builds and a lot of inspiration)
> I was looking to make my own build and I found that the Stryker was the best case to work with
> Please find the liste I've ordered in an online shop,
> could you please have a look and tell me if you see something missing or false (not compatible between eatch other, especially for the Watercooling parts, it's my first time.)
> I wanna build a loop with a 240Rad on the top XFlow (easier for tubing I think), a 360 in front as like as I've seen earlier in the forum, just for the CPU at the moment
> Here's the list:
> 1x Intel Core i7-3770K (3.5 GHz)
> 1x ASUS SABERTOOTH Z77
> 1x Sapphire Vapor X HD 7970 GHz Edition 3 Go
> 1x Cooler Master Storm Stryker (White)
> 1x Hardware Labs Black Ice GT Stealth 240 XFlow
> 1x Swiftech MCP35x
> 1x Swiftech Apogee HD (black)
> 1x Hardware Labs Black Ice GTS Lite 360
> 1x TFC Feser Tube FT - Tube 13/10 mm 2.5m (UV Bleu clair)
> 1x Corsair Vengeance Series 16 Go (4x 4 Go) DDR3 1600 MHz CL9
> 1x SilverStone Strider Plus ST85F-P 80PLUS Silver
> 8x Arctic F12 - Ventilateur 120 mm
> 1x Samsung SSD 840 500 Go
> 1x ASUS BC-12B1ST Black (bulk)
> 1x Swiftech MCRES MICRO Rev.2
> 5x Connecteur 1/4" 13/10 mm coudé 90° (coloris argent)
> 6x Connecteur 1/4" 13/10 mm moleté (coloris argent)
> 2x Lamptron FlexLight PRO 15 LEDs SMD Bleu
> Thx in advance


Looking good! But will that dvd writer fit with the 360 rad?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> I love the setup, but im not a huge fan of the board.
> Personally i think the Maximus and Rampage series have WAY better functionality. they also dont have the "armor" covers which i find very unpleasing. Just personal opinions.
> As for your fans, iDo you know what the Static Pressure is on them? I cant seem to find that information.


ARCTIC F12 : 74 CFM / 125.7 m3/h nevermind

I like the mobo and would like to see the finished result


----------



## js593

Not too sure about the LED strips. Never heard of them. Im grabbing some 12V LED strips from work (Military lighted strips which are 3x brighter then std led's) and putting those along the case instead of the tubes i got (one burned out)

Each strip has 24 LED's and is about 20 bucks. We'll see how it looks.


----------



## SortOfGrim

std led?

I know what you mean but


----------



## Lanhouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Not too sure about the LED strips. Never heard of them. Im grabbing some 12V LED strips from work (Military lighted strips which are 3x brighter then std led's) and putting those along the case instead of the tubes i got (one burned out)
> Each strip has 24 LED's and is about 20 bucks. We'll see how it looks.


Yeah we'll see









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Looking good! But will that dvd writer fit with the 360 rad?
> ARCTIC F12 : 74 CFM / 125.7 m3/h nevermind
> I like the mobo and would like to see the finished result


I just need a dvd writer to set up the OS, If I need one later I'll probably buy a laptop writer to fit in it (I hope ^^)


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Not too sure about the LED strips. Never heard of them. Im grabbing some 12V LED strips from work (Military lighted strips which are 3x brighter then std led's) and putting those along the case instead of the tubes i got (one burned out)
> Each strip has 24 LED's and is about 20 bucks. We'll see how it looks.


They are 3 LED's per inch which is far tighter spacing than the normal LED strip at least that most consumers can buy. Of course the military strips might be better but im sure they cost the taxpayers a billion dollars to make. The modelers brand is the best I have come across and been doing lighting for years not just with PC's but indoors and cars.


----------



## szeged

hey guys, just got a CM hyper 212 evo cpu cooler until i can get the rest of the pieces for my custom WC loop, anyone know if i should keep the top 200m fan as exhaust or switch it to intake to keep this thing a bit cooler till i can upgrade? thanks.


----------



## indyrocker

I would keep it as is so that it works with rather than against thermal dynamics.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indyrocker*
> 
> I would keep it as is so that it works with rather than against thermal dynamics.


alright, was thinking i should keep it as is but read a few posts saying some people had temp drops switching it, thanks though







!


----------



## Bluezero5




----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> std led?
> I know what you mean but


Lol, i chuckled after i re-read it too.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> They are 3 LED's per inch which is far tighter spacing than the normal LED strip at least that most consumers can buy. Of course the military strips might be better but im sure they cost the taxpayers a billion dollars to make. The modelers brand is the best I have come across and been doing lighting for years not just with PC's but indoors and cars.


They are actually very affordable for military grade. They also use a severe duty 3M tape thats good up to 150 degrees, the tape itself is good up to 300 degrees, but the LED's are obviously not. I'm in contact with the guys upstairs about it, we'll see what they say.

Edit:

So after contacting my supplier, they said they will not be available until mid next year due to expansion with them in the military quarter. (they demanded that it would be for their applications only, so we wont see them for a while yet)


----------



## DeltaRec0n

Hey guys new to the forums but not to computers. Figured I'd post up some pictures of my new Stryker case since this is the thread that inspired me to make this case my next platform.

CPU/GPU Water Cooling Setup with 2x240mm Rads, XSPC Pump/Res combo, XSPC Raystorm CPU Cooler, EK Full Cover GPU water block:


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeltaRec0n*
> 
> Hey guys new to the forums but not to computers. Figured I'd post up some pictures of my new Stryker case since this is the thread that inspired me to make this case my next platform.
> CPU/GPU Water Cooling Setup with 2x240mm Rads, XSPC Pump/Res combo, XSPC Raystorm CPU Cooler, EK Full Cover GPU water block:


Nice! Im sure it will be sick when it's finished!









Just wondering, what fans do you have on the rads? I don't believe I've seen those before...


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> Nice! Im sure it will be sick when it's finished!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering, what fans do you have on the rads? I don't believe I've seen those before...


Looks like bitfenix


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> Looks like bitfenix


This. Spectre Pro model. I have these fans and love them!


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeltaRec0n*
> 
> Hey guys new to the forums but not to computers. Figured I'd post up some pictures of my new Stryker case since this is the thread that inspired me to make this case my next platform.
> CPU/GPU Water Cooling Setup with 2x240mm Rads, XSPC Pump/Res combo, XSPC Raystorm CPU Cooler, EK Full Cover GPU water block:


I used to have the same desk as you!


----------



## Bluezero5

always good to see another Trooper on Water!

here's mine.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club/4820#post_18265545

looking at what others did might help you make tough choices.








if you are interested to see my build log, let me know bro.

cheers.


----------



## DeltaRec0n

Yea BitFenix Spectre Pro fans very quiet, and move a decent amount of air at full speed. Also this desk is a hand-me down xD! Bluezero - That setup is nuts! The UV is really nice. I'm going for a clean and classy look with mine, white tubing, white lighting. Prob gonna drop in my components tomorrow or Sunday and get some water flowing. I'll be sure to take some pics!


----------



## Mega Man

Has anyone added a fan blowing on the MOBO through the rear cpu cut out ?

if not i will post pics once i do so


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Has anyone added a fan blowing on the MOBO through the rear cpu cut out ?
> if not i will post pics once i do so


How much benefit would one see for a fan like this?


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> How much benefit would one see for a fan like this?


I would also like to know this... And where exactly would the intake be? it would have to pull air a long way if it is coming thru the mesh on the side panel


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> How much benefit would one see for a fan like this?


honestly i dont know. i heard about people doing it and i liked it and have wanted to ever since. this will be my first case with a cpu cutout. rocked out the nine hundred V1 wife bought this for me for christmas...... can not have it till christmas lol anywho

i just like the idea of extra airflow. i have a AMD system and some people say it helps with cpu temps. others not so much

but more airflow/ circulation cant hurt and will help cool down my mobo when i overclock it, the way i see it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> I would also like to know this... And where exactly would the intake be? it would have to pull air a long way if it is coming thru the mesh on the side panel


there are tons of 10mm-12mm thick fans, as long as the fan isnt mounted so that it is touching the mobo or door it will still pull air, not expecting a miracle here just some added airflow.

some cases have a mesh at the back from what i have seen other people just use a thin fan and aim it toward the cpu pushing air through the space between the mobo and the motherboard tray, and pulling it from various gaps in hd bays and mobo tray.

i think i will do the latter

my other thought is a fan that pulls air through and pushes in a single direction. sure there is a name but i dont know it.

one like this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835119065. but after debating it in my head i just like the small fan blowing on the cpu cut out. may even break out the sheet metal and seal the CPU cut out and make a mount for it. of course the sheet metal would be removable with some screws.

again i just like the idea of the extra airflow and it would help with dead spots
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> Kinda figured that, I am gonna mess around and get the 200mm mounted to the top of the case and put the rad on the inside exhausting upward, want somewhat of a P/P config without modding the handle...


sorry for the late replay i have seen it done with a small fan ill see if i can find the link ( think it was a 120x10mm fan )
http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club/3620

on page 554 of this thread
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluezero5*
> 
> I beg to differ.
> I have mounted push/pull both inside. Though you want to watch your radiator thickness. Thick rads won't work.
> I have mounted push/pull with the pull OUTSIDE, under the handle, I use a 12mm FAN instead of a 25mm, and with minor fan mod, it fits right through for 60 CFM there.


----------



## Mega Man

double post sorry


----------



## Iamazn

Is it safe to clean the dust filters and front fan filters with water?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iamazn*
> 
> Is it safe to clean the dust filters and front fan filters with water?


yeah, no problem, just dry it good.


----------



## bdr33733

^ ^ ^ ^ ^
+1

i do that all the time and even flushed the H100 radiator with water then dry it very well with air blower , 3-5 degrees difference with no cost


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdr33733*
> 
> ^ ^ ^ ^ ^
> +1
> i do that all the time and even flushed the H100 radiator with water then dry it very well with air blower , 3-5 degrees difference with no cost


I will be doing this shortly since my case is full of white drywall dust from kitchen remodel. The whole thing will be taken apart and cleaned.


----------



## foreign03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> This. Spectre Pro model. I have these fans and love them!


Got the blue led spectre pro fans aswell great fans they are very quite


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdr33733*
> 
> ^ ^ ^ ^ ^
> +1
> i do that all the time and even flushed the H100 radiator with water then dry it very well with air blower , 3-5 degrees difference with no cost


You flushed out the internals? or did you run water over the core?


----------



## bdr33733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> I will be doing this shortly since my case is full of white drywall dust from kitchen remodel. The whole thing will be taken apart and cleaned.


good for you , pretty good temp difference you may get









before and after pics are also very well needed in here









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> You flushed out the internals? or did you run water over the core?


flushed the whole 240 mm radiator internal parts (after removing the fans) with high pressure water stream then dry it out very well with air blower.
i carefully warped the cpu water block with dry towel to keep it dry


----------



## SortOfGrim




----------



## ultima31

There is a wire (see the red circle on the screenshot) which is connected at usb3.0 wire in front panel. There is a wire with each usb3 wire.
*I would like to know what is the purpose of this wire.*
http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=875817P1010187.jpg

http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=875817P1010187.jpg
I tried to disconnect this wire and I didn't see any differences.

This wire doesn't exist for internal usb2 wire.

I ask that because my usb 3.0 wire doesn't work and I would like to buy another internal wire but there aren't this wire.


----------



## justinwebb

its a ground wire, its best to leave it there as it grounds out the board and other devices.


----------



## JA90

Can someone please tell me, what are these 3 red circled diodes?? I'm planing to change them, but I don't know exactly what is that model, so please help.. And what is the voltage or (again) model of this regular blue circled LEDs?? Cause I know that there are a different voltage models..

Please someone answer as soon as possible, so I can do that mod before the hollyday season


----------



## ultima31

If it's a ground wire, what is the interest of this ground wire?

If I change the ubs3 internal wire by another, will be there a problem or not?

The usb3 internal wire that I can buy on site don't have this ground wire. I don't understand this difference.

I don't understand why these ubs3internal wire have a ground wire and usb3 internal wire available in online shop don't have ground wire. If anybody can explain me, thanks.


----------



## rawfuls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JA90*
> 
> Can someone please tell me, what are these 3 red circled diodes?? I'm planing to change them, but I don't know exactly what is that model, so please help.. And what is the voltage or (again) model of this regular blue circled LEDs?? Cause I know that there are a different voltage models..
> 
> Please someone answer as soon as possible, so I can do that mod before the hollyday season


While I do not have a multimeter handy to test the voltages for you, those red circles are also LEDs.
Those are SMD LEDs.
If you have a multimeter, just turn the rig on (or put power to that power board), and positive one side, negative other, and it will read out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ultima31*
> 
> If it's a ground wire, what is the interest of this ground wire?
> If I change the ubs3 internal wire by another, will be there a problem or not?
> The usb3 internal wire that I can buy on site don't have this ground wire. I don't understand this difference.
> I don't understand why these ubs3internal wire have a ground wire and usb3 internal wire available in online shop don't have ground wire. If anybody can explain me, thanks.


A ground wire is to ground the electronics.
It's hard to explain if the concept is not understood.

Basically, if there were static electricity to be induced on that power board, the possibility of shorting it out is much more significant.
However, if there's a ground, there's a way for that static electricity to 'exit' the board, and to safely be removed.

Without a ground wire, there is pretty much 'floating' electricity in that area.
So say you had two power supplies without a ground, you'd have 'floating' electricity on the chassis of the power supplies, and if you were to touch the chassis, since YOU are grounded (feet touching carpet, carpet touching earth, etc), the electricity can potentially travel through you.
This is how electrocutions happen.
But since we're only dealing with small amperages and voltages, don't be worried of dying.
 








All connections will have ground, it's not a huge deal if it's not replaced, just be sure you're not planning on vacuuming and then touching that bare metal shortly after.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ultima31*
> 
> If it's a ground wire, what is the interest of this ground wire?
> If I change the ubs3 internal wire by another, will be there a problem or not?
> The usb3 internal wire that I can buy on site don't have this ground wire. I don't understand this difference.
> I don't understand why these ubs3internal wire have a ground wire and usb3 internal wire available in online shop don't have ground wire. If anybody can explain me, thanks.


There are 3 ground wires coming from the front panel, 2 from the usb 3.0 and 1 from the panel itself.
IDK why Cooler Master has put them in with ground wire. None of the other cases I got have that.
So I don't see any problem.


----------



## ultima31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rawfuls*
> 
> A ground wire is to ground the electronics.
> It's hard to explain if the concept is not understood.
> Basically, if there were static electricity to be induced on that power board, the possibility of shorting it out is much more significant.
> However, if there's a ground, there's a way for that static electricity to 'exit' the board, and to safely be removed.
> Without a ground wire, there is pretty much 'floating' electricity in that area.
> So say you had two power supplies without a ground, you'd have 'floating' electricity on the chassis of the power supplies, and if you were to touch the chassis, since YOU are grounded (feet touching carpet, carpet touching earth, etc), the electricity can potentially travel through you.
> This is how electrocutions happen.
> But since we're only dealing with small amperages and voltages, don't be worried of dying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All connections will have ground, it's not a huge deal if it's not replaced, just be sure you're not planning on vacuuming and then touching that bare metal shortly after.


Thanks for this explanation.
The problem is that I don't understand why with this case, ubs3 internal cable have an additionnal ground wire not integrated directly like with other case or other usb wires that we can buy in a shop.

usb3 internal wire that we can buy in shop don't have this additionnal ground wire.

I would like to know if I buy a usb3 internal wire to replace this wire (that don't function well because my usb 3.0 key are disconnected if I use these two internal usb3 connectors. My usb3 key works well if I use other usb3 connectors at the rear panel of motherboard), there won't be the ground wire and I ask if I will have a problem or not.

It's the first time that I see this additional ground device not integrated directly in the wire.


----------



## ultima31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> There are 3 ground wires coming from the front panel, 2 from the usb 3.0 and 1 from the panel itself.
> IDK why Cooler Master has put them in with ground wire. None of the other cases I got have that.
> So I don't see any problem.


Thanks.


----------



## Jaggar

Are there ever any deals on the stryker series cases?
I'm greatly considering this for my future build but I would like to recycle two 240 rads and im not sure if i can fit both internally.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaggar*
> 
> Are there ever any deals on the stryker series cases?
> I'm greatly considering this for my future build but I would like to recycle two 240 rads and im not sure if i can fit both internally.


Don't know of any deals but do know you can easily fit two 240 rads inside; one in the top and one in the bottom.
source


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Hello Peps







(I Have ordered my Storm Trooper, and picking it up the 2nd of January.)

I have now been looking for over 3 days, trying to find a mod guide for the front LED. I wish to replace all the LED's (http://cdn.overclock.net/7/74/741d7982_IMG_0344.jpeg) from Red to Blue.
I wish to match the LED's to my current color scheme. Blue lights... Even my Ram etc are blue.

Kindly Regards S1lv3rflame


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Now why would you light up such a beautiful case, and hide it under a desk?


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*
> 
> All done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still haven't thought of a project name for it yet so ill distract you with awesome pictures till then. Im still not sold on the Sentry 2 controller, might swap it out for a bit fenix recon instead.






How does that cooler cool the cpu? Highly considering getting that set as well.


----------



## DeltaRec0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1lv3rflame*
> 
> How does that cooler cool the cpu? Highly considering getting that set as well.


I have the same cooler on my i5 3570k and I'm getting around 28-29C at idle and no more than 36-37C under load while gaming (BF3). I used Arctic Silver thermal paste instead of the stuff that comes in the box aswell. And some proof:


Also some pics of the finished build. And my fears were confirmed when the full cover block I bought for my Graphics card did not fit. Despite the fact that EK's website said it does fit my card >.>. So I've just got a super cooled CPU now lol.

Sex pics:




-Delta


----------



## S1lv3rflame

35*C? What speed? I Will be using it for OC my 2700k to 5.0. So do you think I will achieve a good temp?


----------



## Cocosalsa

Eh. Why not. Not done with it by a long shot (want to fully water cool, get another 670, and get a better motherboard and psu like the AX series for their presleeved modular design along with some other changes like more fans and dremel work), but I'm happy with it right now.


----------



## DeltaRec0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1lv3rflame*
> 
> 35*C? What speed? I Will be using it for OC my 2700k to 5.0. So do you think I will achieve a good temp?


Sorry forgot to mention it's at stock speeds. Really it's going to depend alot on the rest of your setup as well. More Radiator surface area = better cooling if your overclocking to 5.0 (which is pretty far up there) Your prob. gonna want to go with an external unit. Something I would recommend is if your going to get the raystorm buy the full copper one for a bit more cooling power. I have the basic one as I do not plan to overclock.

On another note overclocking seems to be a bit unnecessary. 99% of the time these days the bottleneck comes from either the graphics card or the hard drive unless your doing some serious rendering or 3D modeling. If your just gaming overclocking the video card; that will yield much better results.

-Delta


----------



## S1lv3rflame

The Overclocking is just to push my CPU







view distance in for an example WoW, requires a good CPU speed.








Regarding the gpu. I tried doing a bit of tweaking last night. Kombustion crashed on me after 40 min.


----------



## justinwebb

what would be a good graphics card to get for 250-300? I am running a 9800 GT now lol so its time to upgrade


----------



## DeltaRec0n

GTX 570 is a great performance for the price card, for a bit more a 670 is also a great choice.


----------



## szeged

had one of the HDD cage fans die on me, anyone know which fan the trooper comes with so i can replace it?


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> what would be a good graphics card to get for 250-300? I am running a 9800 GT now lol so its time to upgrade


What currency? 300 Pounds. Dollars? Anyways. If pounds, a 670. if dollars. a 660 i'd say


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> had one of the HDD cage fans die on me, anyone know which fan the trooper comes with so i can replace it?


http://www.cmstore.eu/cases/cosmos/cosmos-ii/120mm-red-led-fan-on-off-2/ There you go


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> what would be a good graphics card to get for 250-300? I am running a 9800 GT now lol so its time to upgrade


Nvidia: 660ti (make sure to get the *Ti* version)!
AMD: HD7850 or 7870


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1lv3rflame*
> 
> http://www.cmstore.eu/cases/cosmos/cosmos-ii/120mm-red-led-fan-on-off-2/ There you go


just what i was looking for, thanks


----------



## Jaggar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeltaRec0n*
> 
> Sex pics:
> 
> 
> -Delta


And I jizz in my pants... What water block is that? I plan on doing almost the exact same setup. I even have a 560 Ti with the twin frozr gpu sink....


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1lv3rflame*
> 
> What currency? 300 Pounds. Dollars? Anyways. If pounds, a 670. if dollars. a 660 i'd say


USD, forgot to specify
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Nvidia: 660ti (make sure to get the *Ti* version)!
> AMD: HD7850 or 7870


I shall check out the 660 TI thanks for the advice


----------



## foreign03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaggar*
> 
> Are there ever any deals on the stryker series cases?
> I'm greatly considering this for my future build but I would like to recycle two 240 rads and im not sure if i can fit both internally.


Of course you can I've got 2 240mm rads one in the top and another one on the bottom of the case( remove the toolbox case on the bottom and a 240mm will fit straight in). To be honest I think you could fit x3 240mm inside the case, but haven't tried it just went with 2. They do fit very comfortably in the case as there's a lot if room in these bad boys.


----------



## foreign03

Th
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> USD, forgot to specify
> I shall check out the 660 TI thanks
> 
> They are great gpu,s I've got the gtx 670 asus top FC II and would recommend it to anybody. I'm getting quite a bit of fps during gaming and the gpu temps are very low.


----------



## Jaggar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> Of course you can I've got 2 240mm rads one in the top and another one on the bottom of the case( remove the toolbox case on the bottom and a 240mm will fit straight in). To be honest I think you could fit x3 240mm inside the case, but haven't tried it just went with 2. They do fit very comfortably in the case as there's a lot if room in these bad boys.


Thanks for the input. Pretty much sold on one.


----------



## ineedafriend

HUGE QUESTION!!!
okay so i want to water cool my rig for under 500 right? and im trying to keep with my red and black color scheme. Can someone please PM me with a list of parts that I can order!

Mobo; ASUS Maximus V FORMULA Z77
CPU: I5-3570K
Power: CORSAIR AX860


----------



## foreign03

[quote name="ineedafriend" url="/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-
stryker-club/5650#post_18907824"]HUGE
QUESTION!!!
okay so i want to water cool my rig for under 500 right? and im trying to keep with my red and black color scheme. Can someone please PM me with a list of parts that I can order!
Mobo; ASUS Maximus V FORMULA Z77
CPU: I5-3570K
Power: CORSAIR AX860[/quote]
These reservoirs look nice they are black in colour I've just got chrome caps on them. You can get red uv cathode instead of blue. It will look pretty good in storm case. I've got blue uv coolant and it glows around the helix.


----------



## Raines8416

I was wondering if anyone knows the height of the CM Storm Trooper case without the foot pegs attached, or if an awesome person can measure it for me.

I have exactly 23.5" of clearance in the spot where my computer sits and this case is listed as 23.8". I figured since the feet are supposedly removable, and if they are at least a half inch, I should be OK. I really like this case and would love to get it, but I gotta make sure it will fit.

Thanks in advance for any insight and help! There are some really beautiful cases in here. I look forward to joining the club of Storm Trooper owners.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raines8416*
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knows the height of the CM Storm Trooper case without the foot pegs attached, or if an awesome person can measure it for me.
> I have exactly 23.5" of clearance in the spot where my computer sits and this case is listed as 23.8". I figured since the feet are supposedly removable, and if they are at least a half inch, I should be OK. I really like this case and would love to get it, but I gotta make sure it will fit.
> Thanks in advance for any insight and help! There are some really beautiful cases in here. I look forward to joining the club of Storm Trooper owners.


There really isn't a way to remove the feet and have it sit correctly as there are dust filters underneath and the mounting slides for them. Basically the feet are necessary since the bottom of the case is not flat..


----------



## ineedafriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> 
> These reservoirs look nice they are black in colour I've just got chrome caps on them. You can get red uv cathode instead of blue. It will look pretty good in storm case. I've got blue uv coolant and it glows around the helix.


that looks sweet! where can i get one!!!!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ineedafriend*
> 
> that looks sweet! where can i get one!!!!


http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g30/c97/s1110/list/p1/Liquid_Cooling-PC_Water_Cooling_Reservoirs-FrozenQ_PC_Mod_Series-Page1.html


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> just what i was looking for, thanks


No Props!


----------



## ineedafriend

AHHHHHHHHH THEY ARE OUT OF STOCK!!!!!


----------



## foreign03

You
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ineedafriend*
> 
> AHHHHHHHHH THEY ARE OUT OF STOCK!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a few places you can get them from I got mine from there but they can be custom made. Can't remember from where but if you google frozen q reservoirs you will be as to get more info aqua computers also sell them blue was out of stock but there are red ones still there for sale.


----------



## Raines8416

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> There really isn't a way to remove the feet and have it sit correctly as there are dust filters underneath and the mounting slides for them. Basically the feet are necessary since the bottom of the case is not flat..


Thanks for the response!

Do you happen to know the thickness of the stock feet? Perhaps I can find some lower profile ones. I only need to cut about 5mm from the overall height of the case.

I was thinking something like either of these might work...

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=130_133&products_id=30909

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=130_133&products_id=20971


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ineedafriend*
> 
> HUGE QUESTION!!!
> okay so i want to water cool my rig for under 500 right? and im trying to keep with my red and black color scheme. Can someone please PM me with a list of parts that I can order!
> Mobo; ASUS Maximus V FORMULA Z77
> CPU: I5-3570K
> Power: CORSAIR AX860


I'm really pleased with the Swiftech Maelstrom but I hear this D5 pump/res combo is also very good and a lot cheaper.

What parts do you want to cool? Only the cpu?


----------



## js593

Some pics of the rig. Put in an Arctic Cooling Accelero 3 yesterday. card idles at 32-34 degrees


----------



## greg1184

Currently have the HafX and debating whether to get the Stryker. A very sleek looking case, but I currently have an EX360 radiator. How much trouble is it to install a 360 radiator to the top? The photo by Skitzab on the first page seems to show that you only have to use the forward mounting holes to get it in.


----------



## js593

After looking closer to my pics, i think i may need some sort of GPU stand/holder. Any idea's on what could work for this? I'm thinking of some sorrt of metal rod coming out the mobo tray (ajustable) that connects directly to the video card (via a mounting hole) , with an ajustable sleeve to put it up or down.


----------



## burningprophet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> After looking closer to my pics, i think i may need some sort of GPU stand/holder. Any idea's on what could work for this? I'm thinking of some sorrt of metal rod coming out the mobo tray (ajustable) that connects directly to the video card (via a mounting hole) , with an ajustable sleeve to put it up or down.


You could look at something like this: Power Jack


----------



## Cyclonic

What fans have lights? only the 2 120mm?

Or the 200mm and 140 mm also?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclonic*
> 
> What fans have lights? only the 2 120mm?
> Or the 200mm and 140 mm also?


only the 2 120's


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burningprophet*
> 
> You could look at something like this: Power Jack


out of stock









I'm gonna need something similar like that, but I can't find that thing anywhere in Europe








I guess I just got to go ghetto style..


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burningprophet*
> 
> You could look at something like this: Power Jack


Amazing. I hope i can find a mounting point for it. Since the AC Accelero takes such a huge part of the case now, its almost impossible to access the PCB to jack it up. putting too close to the edge of the cooler will warp everything, and make it very very fragile.

If it comes down to it, I'm going to make a holding unit made from chrome plated rod (heated, welded, and formed for a perfect fit, and will just screw into the motherboard slots.)


----------



## Raines8416

Can someone do me a huge favor and measure the thickness of the foot pegs and/or the clearance between the floor and the bottom of the case (not vent filter). I know the vent filters offset it a bit, but Im thinking I might add different feet to it.


----------



## Cyclonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> only the 2 120's


Okay ta







I was trying for over an hour why those other lights were not working







Guess they cant work when there are none im them hehe









That 200mm, and 140 mm are kinda loud tho even @ lowest


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Just picked up me case today, with the side window







Blue color scheme. Rocks bad arse!







Postin laterz


----------



## foreign03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I'm really pleased with the http://www.frozencpu.com/products/168
> 14/ex-res-410/Swiftech_Maelstrom_5_14_Dual_Bay_Reservoir_w_Single_Pump_Housing_Maelstrom-SPH.html]Swiftech Maelstrom[/URL] but I hear this D5 pump/res combo is also very good and a lot cheaper.
> What parts do you want to cool? Only the cpu?


There's the swiftec h20 220 kit which is pretty good it's not closed so you can add gpu waterblock or extra rads. It's custom parts put together and the pump is great. I've got that plus an extra 240mm radiator res and ek gpu block. There's plenty of water flow and its keeps temps pretty low. I'd recommend it to anyone. You could buy the kit and a decent res and still have $150 left over.


----------



## foreign03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclonic*
> 
> Okay ta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying for over an hour why those other lights were not working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess
> they cant work when there are none im them hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That 200mm, and 140 mm are kinda loud tho even @ lowest


I changed my fans to x2 120mm instead of the 200mm and swapped the 140mm aswell case is very quite now and temps seem to be even better. In fact took out all the fans and changed them to bitfenix pro blue led. Sounds very quite and fans look better too.


----------



## NASzi

bought the stryker today, moving all of my stuff from my enforcer into this case for more watercooling in the future.


----------



## Mega Man

Submitted for your approval. would also like to join the club

No where near finnished, the pump/"reservoir".radiator it only temp, the watercooling setup i want is too much for my blood right now. but i could afford this. and hey it works got it to 4.8ghz stable for now with out much fooling around. lookin gto break 5ghz.

also gonna mod it with alot more LEDs ( RGB and wireless controller. ) and UV with white/ blue scheme..... so more to come...

Wiring in back panel 4990k .JPG file


Front panel without panel on 5330k .JPG file


With front panel on 5643k .JPG file


How i hid my card reader. behind a normal 5.25" cover you just have to take off 6062k .JPG file


Drive bays normally 5206k .JPG file


Ps i wanna join the club ~~~~~~

pps edit since taking the pics i noticed i forgot to cut off one of the zip ties that has since been taken care of:stitchfac


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Submitted for your approval. would also like to join the club
> No where near finnished, the pump/"reservoir".radiator it only temp, the watercooling setup i want is too much for my blood right now. but i could afford this. and hey it works got it to 4.8ghz stable for now with out much fooling around. lookin gto break 5ghz.
> also gonna mod it with alot more LEDs ( RGB and wireless controller. ) and UV with white/ blue scheme..... so more to come...
> 
> Wiring in back panel 4990k .JPG file
> 
> 
> Front panel without panel on 5330k .JPG file
> 
> 
> With front panel on 5643k .JPG file
> 
> 
> How i hid my card reader. behind a normal 5.25" cover you just have to take off 6062k .JPG file
> 
> 
> Drive bays normally 5206k .JPG file
> 
> Ps i wanna join the club ~~~~~~
> pps edit since taking the pics i noticed i forgot to cut off one of the zip ties that has since been taken care of:stitchfac


You couldn't install that Radiator/Res/pump combo inside the case??









Dude, don't use 'attachment' use '*Image*' for images


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> bought the stryker today, moving all of my stuff from my enforcer into this case for more watercooling in the future.


----------



## SortOfGrim

bump


----------



## CheWyn

I'm sr. But my ant will be back to home town.I ask her to buy some ssd and ram for me but she doesn't know where to buy ( cheaper). She live in california .Somebody help me pls. Where i can buy it. new and cheap.


----------



## mrcool

Its my new Mod...


----------



## Jaggar

I just bought one http://www.amazon.com/CM-Storm-Stryker-Computer-SGC-5000W-KWN1/dp/B008O2HOI2


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*


lol the whole point of the switch


----------



## ineedafriend

how good is this cases air flow as stock?


----------



## foreign03

It's ok I did add an extra fan at the bottom and change the fans but at stock it is pretty good.just ensure you put the 2 120mm fans facing the front when mounting the hd cage. I initially put them on the side but found that swapping them to the front gave me a couple degrees less in temps.


----------



## Voodoo Jabroo

Hey guys,

I'm putting together a new build with the Storm Stryker and ran into a bit of a snag. Hoping you guys can help.

I have everything installed, but it turns out my top fan filter won't slide back in, because the mounting screws from my Corsair H100i radiator are getting in the way. So I'm trying to pop off the top panel again to try to make the H100i screws more flush, but I'm having trouble getting the top panel off now that my H100i is installed. I know there are six tabs you need to press to help remove it, but I can't reach under and press these tabs now with my radiator in the way.

Am I missing something. How do I get this panel off without breaking the damn thing?

Thanks, appreciate the help!


----------



## kotsios99

HI you need to uninstall your radiator so that you can safely push the pin without braking something .I had the same problem too there is no other safe way!


----------



## kotsios99

hey can you tell me how to have properly the airflow setup plase.For the cm storm Stryker and h100


----------



## foreign03

Sou
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Voodoo Jabroo*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I'm putting together a new build with the Storm Stryker and ran into a bit of a snag. Hoping you guys can help.
> I have everything installed, but it turns out my top fan filter won't slide back in, because the mounting screws from my Corsair H100i radiator are getting in the way. So I'm trying to pop off the top panel again to try to make the H100i screws more flush, but I'm having trouble getting the top panel off now that my H100i is installed. I know there are six tabs you need to press to help remove it, but I can't reach under and press these tabs now with my radiator in the way.
> Am I missing something. How do I get this panel off without breaking the damn thing?
> Thanks, appreciate the help!


Sounds a bit strange I had a h100 installed and didn't have that problem think it is 4 tabs that need to be pushed to get the lid off. I'm at work but do have pics at home can post them later on how I installed the h100. The filter didn't get in the way once it was installed. I could easily slide it in and out. Maybe the pics will help you. Just read the post I've got the storm trooper so might not be helpful.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Voodoo Jabroo*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I'm putting together a new build with the Storm Stryker and ran into a bit of a snag. Hoping you guys can help.
> I have everything installed, but it turns out my top fan filter won't slide back in, because the mounting screws from my Corsair H100i radiator are getting in the way. So I'm trying to pop off the top panel again to try to make the H100i screws more flush, but I'm having trouble getting the top panel off now that my H100i is installed. I know there are six tabs you need to press to help remove it, but I can't reach under and press these tabs now with my radiator in the way.
> Am I missing something. How do I get this panel off without breaking the damn thing?
> Thanks, appreciate the help!


Just take both side panels off and its easy, I do it all the time with just my fingers. No need to remove radiator to fix issue, just dont use the washers for the screws used to mount the radiator.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kotsios99*
> 
> hey can you tell me how to have properly the airflow setup plase.For the cm storm Stryker and h100


2 front intakes set-up front to back not side to side like it comes out of the box, rear exhaust fan leave, mount h100 on the top of case, I would set them up as exhaust but some do intake up to you. Intake will give better cpu temps but increase overall case temp, not doo drastic though. best bet is to leave top on h100 exhaust and add a intake fan on the bottom near PSU


----------



## Voodoo Jabroo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Just take both side panels off and its easy, I do it all the time with just my fingers. No need to remove radiator to fix issue, just dont use the washers for the screws used to mount the radiator.


Yeah I used the washers to mount the H100i, since the instructions said to use them; guess those could be what's causing the clearance issues for the fan filter. I can't remove the radiator without getting the top panel off anyway, since that's where the mounting screws are.

It's kind of frustrating, because I don't remember having a problem getting the panel off the first time, but I think I was able to reach under it (there was some open space with just the stock 200mm fan installed) to get to the tabs.

I guess I'll try just removing it without pressing the tabs.


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> Currently have the HafX and debating whether to get the Stryker. A very sleek looking case, but I currently have an EX360 radiator. How much trouble is it to install a 360 radiator to the top? The photo by Skitzab on the first page seems to show that you only have to use the forward mounting holes to get it in.


Are there any other major mods I need to do?


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> Currently have the HafX and debating whether to get the Stryker. A very sleek looking case, but I currently have an EX360 radiator. How much trouble is it to install a 360 radiator to the top? The photo by Skitzab on the first page seems to show that you only have to use the forward mounting holes to get it in.






 is my best bed for a 360 rad ontop.


----------



## js593

I have the stryker with an H100 (first edition) and i have no issues getting to the tabs. My fingers are big too. Never once had a problem taking off the top.

How are you putting it on?

My setup goes MOBO-FAN-RAD-CASETOP all located on the inside of the case, not under the top panel.

No issues with the filter either.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> You couldn't install that Radiator/Res/pump combo inside the case??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, don't use 'attachment' use '*Image*' for images


Thanks.

i could of, but 1 i didnt like the way this one fit inside and 2 i like it better out back ~


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrcool*
> 
> Its my new Mod...


looks awesome, what kind of fans are those?


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

hello everyone!
This is my first time I've ever building a PC. I have a question I would like to ask. I'm really considering the Trooper/Stryker. For the first 1-2 years of use, I would like to use air cooling but I may decide to liquid cool it after that. Would it be possible to fit a whole water-cooling solution that will cool the GPUs, CPUs, RAM, and everything else? Is there enough room in there for that?

Thank you!


----------



## DutchSteph

As you can see, you can easily fit that into the trooper/stryker


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

Thanks for your reply! And for the picture!
It looks like the GPU was slightly modded to allow for the water cooling. What did you do to it?
Also, what type of water cooling kit are you using? Was it easy to fit in and work with that case?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PillarOfAutumn*
> 
> hello everyone!
> This is my first time I've ever building a PC. I have a question I would like to ask. I'm really considering the Trooper/Stryker. For the first 1-2 years of use, I would like to use air cooling but I may decide to liquid cool it after that. Would it be possible to fit a whole water-cooling solution that will cool the GPUs, CPUs, RAM, and everything else? Is there enough room in there for that?
> Thank you!


Different pix for more inspiration
old

new


----------



## DutchSteph

Didn't do anything to the GPU other than add the waterblock. And it's not a kit, just parts i picked myself. Putting it all into the stryker was a breeze! It's a great case to work with!


----------



## foreign03

And
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DutchSteph*
> 
> 
> As you can see, you can easily fit that into the trooper/Stryker
> 
> And then some lol


----------



## Voodoo Jabroo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> I have the stryker with an H100 (first edition) and i have no issues getting to the tabs. My fingers are big too. Never once had a problem taking off the top.
> How are you putting it on?
> My setup goes MOBO-FAN-RAD-CASETOP all located on the inside of the case, not under the top panel.
> No issues with the filter either.


I figured it out. Just a case of me being a complete idiot and not realizing I needed to get to the tabs from the side of the case instead of directly under the top panel. Removing the washers from the H100i mounting screws let me slide the fan filter in again so that's good.

Unfortunately one of of the steel hooks that holds the tabs in place got bent somehow, so getting the top panel off isn't super easy even now that I've found the tabs, but I think I can use a hammer or something to pry it back to its original position.

Thanks again for the help everyone. I'll post some pics of my new build once I get the cables under control.


----------



## Darkhorse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> looks awesome, what kind of fans are those?


They look like the "Enermax Twister" to me


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Anyone got any ideas on what I can do to get rid of the intermittent buzzing caused by hard drive vibration? I currently have 4 installed in the system and about every 20 seconds or so the top plastic cover will resonate against the top of the aluminum chassis.... This is driving me crazy!!









What to do?


----------



## js593

Stuff a folded piece of paper between it?


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Stuff a folded piece of paper between it?


I thought of that but I kinda want to eliminate it at the source... The problem drive is my 300GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.9, it produces a high amount of vibration... I was perhaps thinking of a way to keep it from transferring all of that vibration to the drive cage... It is almost bad enough to vibrate the floor if there were no carpet... Might just take the drive out and use it for backup and leave the 500,250, and 40 if I can't conjure up a solution soon...


----------



## rawfuls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> Anyone got any ideas on what I can do to get rid of the intermittent buzzing caused by hard drive vibration? I currently have 4 installed in the system and about every 20 seconds or so the top plastic cover will resonate against the top of the aluminum chassis.... This is driving me crazy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What to do?


I'm having this exact issue, however I'm not sure if it's due to the unevenness of the pedestal my computer is on (which is part of my computer desk) or because if the hard drives in the computer.

I'm leading towards the hard drives considering if I push outward (or inward for that matter) near the hard drive cage, it will stop the vibrating.

It's getting pretty annoying, and was one the very prime reasons I upgraded from my Antec P182 to this case (salvaged the p182, had to whack out huge bends in the steel, so that's why I thought it was the case's fault).


----------



## firegreen

Just ordered my storm Stryker for my new build! Hopefully I will be pleased. Almost bought the windowed Bitfenix Colossus but found this case and was sold. Looks like its beautiful. Anyone know a place to get a psu cover to cover the whole bottom area of the case? And also are the feet height adjustable?


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Stuff a folded piece of paper between it?
> 
> 
> 
> I thought of that but I kinda want to eliminate it at the source... The problem drive is my 300GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.9, it produces a high amount of vibration... I was perhaps thinking of a way to keep it from transferring all of that vibration to the drive cage... It is almost bad enough to vibrate the floor if there were no carpet... Might just take the drive out and use it for backup and leave the 500,250, and 40 if I can't conjure up a solution soon...
Click to expand...

I quickly thought why a 300gb. I normally fill that in 2 days lol. I would upgrade to a 5900 rpm seagate hybrid drive. They are very good for sgorage and still decently cheap. I have 4 mechanical drives and one ssd, I get zero noise from them, however they are upside down.
Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## js593

Really... Damn phones.


----------



## js593

Fo shizzle triple post ftw!


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firegreen*
> 
> Just ordered my storm Stryker for my new build! Hopefully I will be pleased. Almost bought the windowed Bitfenix Colossus but found this case and was sold. Looks like its beautiful. Anyone know a place to get a psu cover to cover the whole bottom area of the case? And also are the feet height adjustable?


I made a PSU cover myself will send you pics in the A.M., as far as the case feet, no they are not adjustable however its simple to get larger feet or possibly a longer screw setup to raise it


----------



## firegreen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> I made a PSU cover myself will send you pics in the A.M., as far as the case feet, no they are not adjustable however its simple to get larger feet or possibly a longer screw setup to raise it


Are the feet threaded in the middle? Yeah lets see your pics







Thanks!


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Different pix for more inspiration
> old
> 
> new


Thanks a lot for those pictures!
It really does look easy to work and build with!

It looks like you have the CM Storm Trooper. I have some questions regarding it, as that's where I am gravitating towards. Does the mesh side panel still allow you to make out some details inside the case? I'm not to keen on having a whole glass panel, but I would like some visibility of inside the case.
One of the main reasons why I'd like to get Trooper is that it looks like it would have better air flow due to the mesh sidings. Do you know how the airflow compares in the Trooper vs Stryker?
And can you install another fan on the mesh side panel to allow air intake onto the GPU?

Thanks!


----------



## rawfuls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PillarOfAutumn*
> 
> Thanks a lot for those pictures!
> It really does look easy to work and build with!
> It looks like you have the CM Storm Trooper. I have some questions regarding it, as that's where I am gravitating towards. Does the mesh side panel still allow you to make out some details inside the case? I'm not to keen on having a whole glass panel, but I would like some visibility of inside the case.
> One of the main reasons why I'd like to get Trooper is that it looks like it would have better air flow due to the mesh sidings. Do you know how the airflow compares in the Trooper vs Stryker?
> And can you install another fan on the mesh side panel to allow air intake onto the GPU?
> Thanks!


I know I'm not the one you were asking..but I own a Storm Trooper so I can contribute.

Not really. Unless you have lights glowing inside your case, the dark mesh combined with the dark interior will provide very little to none viewing of the insides.
As far as fans, yes, there are two mounts, and possibly a third if you mod the aluminum/steel (whatever they use) to accept holes.

Coming from an Antec P182 which was a very noise-orientated case, my temperatures of my GPU 6950 reference (Only one tiny fan on the card) dropped from 48-52C idles to aobut 36 (with side fans off) and another solid 10 (so about mid20s) with fans on. The fans it comes with a pretty damn silent, I've experienced, so I usually keep them full blast on the side if I'm gaming, if not, everything is off except one back exhaust.

My CPU dropped from mid 20s to 18s (one pull), and can drop to 12 or so with the push fan on full blast.

Pretty damn amazing.

At a LAN, I fell asleep around 5AM, left all my fans on full blast, woke up around 7 to temperatures of about 12C (CPU) and 18C (GPU).


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firegreen*
> 
> Just ordered my storm Stryker for my new build! Hopefully I will be pleased. Almost bought the windowed Bitfenix Colossus but found this case and was sold. Looks like its beautiful. Anyone know a place to get a psu cover to cover the whole bottom area of the case? And also are the feet height adjustable?


IF you want prefab psu covers you can buy 2 from cm store of haf x psu cover. however they are currently out, and i am waiting for them to become in stock again
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PillarOfAutumn*
> 
> Thanks a lot for those pictures!
> It really does look easy to work and build with!
> It looks like you have the CM Storm Trooper. I have some questions regarding it, as that's where I am gravitating towards. Does the mesh side panel still allow you to make out some details inside the case? I'm not to keen on having a whole glass panel, but I would like some visibility of inside the case.
> One of the main reasons why I'd like to get Trooper is that it looks like it would have better air flow due to the mesh sidings. Do you know how the airflow compares in the Trooper vs Stryker?
> And can you install another fan on the mesh side panel to allow air intake onto the GPU?
> Thanks!


you can also buy a windowed panel from the cm store, i love my stryker ( same windowed panel you can buy ) i have 1 fan on the vrm and 1 200mm up top and my board stays coolish. so does my video card. i did block the rear vents so the air is pushed from the side fans into the case. i like how the fans on the side ( so i wont be changing them to pull air in from the front of the case) and i ill be changing to 2 140mm fans up top and adding an extra 120mm fan in bottom all in all no matter what you do there is options for alot of airflow in to the case ( turn the hard drive cages to the front, 2 120 fans in bottom of case, 1 140mm fan in rear, and 2 140mm fans in top)


----------



## Fatal1ty1984

My Cm Trooper


----------



## js593

Fatality, thats some serious GPU sag. I would get that fixed up man! Other then that, sweet lookin rig!


----------



## Fatal1ty1984

msi gtx 670 power edition oc


----------



## ineedafriend

hey if im trying to do a simple GPU and CPU loop the i need 2 rads 1 res and a pump right? well how of rads can i have if i want to do push pull? any recommendations? im not entirely sure on what size thickness to get... or fans so can anyone help lol thanks!


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Well, time to say hello to the *Frosty Monolith*

Only thing that bothers me is my m-atx board but whatever it has what I need on it at least...


Installed 2 Corsair AF 120's on the H100 using the top of the case as an intake (This makes my pressure really positive). That ugly pink printer port is a bit obnoxious if you are aware of it being there.

The beast in its natural habitat *insert evil laugh here*


So, what do you guys think?







A HUGE upgrade coming from an orange Raidmax Tornado IMO.

Had to rush the pictures a little because my battery was dead... Sorry!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PillarOfAutumn*
> 
> Thanks a lot for those pictures!
> It really does look easy to work and build with!
> It looks like you have the CM Storm Trooper. I have some questions regarding it, as that's where I am gravitating towards. Does the mesh side panel still allow you to make out some details inside the case? I'm not to keen on having a whole glass panel, but I would like some visibility of inside the case.
> One of the main reasons why I'd like to get Trooper is that it looks like it would have better air flow due to the mesh sidings. Do you know how the airflow compares in the Trooper vs Stryker?
> And can you install another fan on the mesh side panel to allow air intake onto the GPU?
> Thanks!


yw. The trooper and stryker are nearly the same (color, esata port, window panel). You can mod the side panel to add a window or just buy the window from the store.
I do have the window panel on my trooper and haven't seen much temp increase (but I'm water cooling). If you leave the mesh panel on the trooper I think it does a bit better for air cooling than the stryker.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rawfuls*
> 
> I know I'm not the one you were asking..but I own a Storm Trooper so I can contribute.
> Not really. Unless you have lights glowing inside your case, the dark mesh combined with the dark interior will provide very little to none viewing of the insides.
> As far as fans, yes, there are two mounts, and possibly a third if you mod the aluminum/steel (whatever they use) to accept holes.
> Coming from an Antec P182 which was a very noise-orientated case, my temperatures of my GPU 6950 reference (Only one tiny fan on the card) dropped from 48-52C idles to aobut 36 (with side fans off) and another solid 10 (so about mid20s) with fans on. The fans it comes with a pretty damn silent, I've experienced, so I usually keep them full blast on the side if I'm gaming, if not, everything is off except one back exhaust.
> My CPU dropped from mid 20s to 18s (one pull), and can drop to 12 or so with the push fan on full blast.
> Pretty damn amazing.
> At a LAN, I fell asleep around 5AM, left all my fans on full blast, woke up around 7 to temperatures of about 12C (CPU) and 18C (GPU).










yep. First thing I bought was lighting, later I got the window panel, kept the lighting








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatal1ty1984*
> 
> My Cm Trooper
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ha! I like how you placed the optical drive, cool! What is that blue thing below it?
So you don't put on the side panel?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ineedafriend*
> 
> hey if im trying to do a simple GPU and CPU loop the i need 2 rads 1 res and a pump right? well how of rads can i have if i want to do push pull? any recommendations? im not entirely sure on what size thickness to get... or fans so can anyone help lol thanks!


Technically one radiator would work too, but 2 or even 3 is cooler







I'm not sure what you mean with your second question.. But for push pull configs a 30mm rad would be best, considering most fans are 25mm thick (you gonna sandwich the rad: fan-rad-fan).
Corsair & Scythe have got great fans for radiators.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> Well, time to say hello to the *Frosty Monolith*
> Only thing that bothers me is my m-atx board but whatever it has what I need on it at least...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Installed 2 Corsair AF 120's on the H100 using the top of the case as an intake (This makes my pressure really positive). That ugly pink printer port is a bit obnoxious if you are aware of it being there.
> 
> The beast in its natural habitat *insert evil laugh here*
> 
> So, what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A HUGE upgrade coming from an orange Raidmax Tornado IMO.
> Had to rush the pictures a little because my battery was dead... Sorry!


Hello! First of all, there's noting wrong with M-ATX! ROG lover here








Looking 'cool'


----------



## js593

I got a M-ATX (maximus V GENE) in my rig, Works very well. There's nothing wrong with the boards, most of the time you just cant do SLI if you got a huge horkin fan/heatsink like i do


----------



## Chase Quinnell

Just got my first home-built PC a month ago. Got a Cooler Master Storm Trooper as my case. Best feature of all: IT HAS A HANDLE. This makes my life so much easier trying to move the thing around. (I'm a pretty mobile guy..)

Edit: added photo. It's not much to look out on the outside, just a stock case with stock aesthetics. I invested more into the power and was too lazy and broke to spend money on extra pretties.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chase Quinnell*
> 
> Just got my first home-built PC a month ago. Got a Cooler Master Storm Trooper as my case. Best feature of all: IT HAS A HANDLE. This makes my life so much easier trying to move the thing around. (I'm a pretty mobile guy..)
> Edit: added photo. It's not much to look out on the outside, just a stock case with stock aesthetics. I invested more into the power and was too lazy and broke to spend money on extra pretties.


Lol this is totally random but you have the same color walls and carpet that I have in my room o.o


----------



## Chase Quinnell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> Lol this is totally random but you have the same color walls and carpet that I have in my room o.o


Haha nice. To be fair the carpet is a pretty common color choice for many homes. As for the walls, it's hard to tell but it's actually a light grey.


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

Again, these are all really awesome builds!
I was wondering if someone can link me to some pictures of the storm trooper with all the panels on. Most of the pictures I've seen are with the right panel off, I'm just curious to see how it looks like with the panel on and the LEDs on.

Also, one of the reasons I'm leaning towards the trooper is that it gives you the option to mount 2 fans on the side panel to cool the gpu. I was wondering if this really made a big difference compared to the Stryker. I plan on doing an SLI build. Will there be a big difference in the temps between the trooper with side intake fans vs the Stryker without it?

thanks!


----------



## Chase Quinnell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PillarOfAutumn*
> 
> Again, these are all really awesome builds!
> I was wondering if someone can link me to some pictures of the storm trooper with all the panels on. Most of the pictures I've seen are with the right panel off, I'm just curious to see how it looks like with the panel on and the LEDs on.
> Also, one of the reasons I'm leaning towards the trooper is that it gives you the option to mount 2 fans on the side panel to cool the gpu. I was wondering if this really made a big difference compared to the Stryker. I plan on doing an SLI build. Will there be a big difference in the temps between the trooper with side intake fans vs the Stryker without it?
> thanks!


This is the stock case with stock LEDs (red): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119245

Only comes with two pre-installed LED-enabled fans. The other fans are non LED. There is one extra plug-in cable though if you want to add more LED enabled fans and such.

Some people also install LED light strips


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chase Quinnell*
> 
> Just got my first home-built PC a month ago. Got a Cooler Master Storm Trooper as my case. Best feature of all: IT HAS A HANDLE. This makes my life so much easier trying to move the thing around. (I'm a pretty mobile guy..)
> Edit: added photo. It's not much to look out on the outside, just a stock case with stock aesthetics. I invested more into the power and was too lazy and broke to spend money on extra pretties.


Gotta start somewhere. either you will start investing more money into it or leave it be.... be warned once you start. it is almost impossible to stop......

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chase Quinnell*
> 
> This is the stock case with stock LEDs (red): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119245
> Only comes with two pre-installed LED-enabled fans. The other fans are non LED. There is one extra plug-in cable though if you want to add more LED enabled fans and such.
> Some people also install LED light strips


lol exactly what i was gonna do . watch the video it has the case with power on


----------



## ledzeppie

Wow. Just moved from a 690 Adv 2 to a Storm Stryker. Holy mother of heroin this case is so much better. Threw in nothing but Noctua fans and allll I hear is air flowing, no vibrations or anything. Temps dropped about 5 degrees moving cases as well.

That being said 1 minor annoyance is that the clips on the bottom front fan filter broke off, as well as the tool box. They're still functional, they just dont lock in... Removing those bottom fan filters though is kinda tricky.


----------



## Fatal1ty1984

*SortOfGrim* - the panel is Aerocool Gatewatch2


----------



## Chase Quinnell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Gotta start somewhere. either you will start investing more money into it or leave it be.... be warned once you start. *it is almost impossible to stop.....*


I know the feeling. Initially I was only going to build the computer. Then I saw a BenQ monitor I wanted. My old Dell2009W got relegated to secondary monitor duty. Then I decided to get an alienware facts keyboard to replace my Razer lycosa... Funny thing is I'm still using a $25 pair of Logitech speakers. Everything else is pretty much top notch... Someday I'll get better speakers... Someday


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Gotta start somewhere. either you will start investing more money into it or leave it be.... be warned once you start. it is almost impossible to stop......


QFT
I started when i was 13-14 years old building my own rigs.

I've kept every receipt until last year. Totaled everything to over 30 grand in parts. I'm now 28..... God I'm getting old... God i spend alot of money lol.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chase Quinnell*
> 
> Haha nice. To be fair the carpet is a pretty common color choice for many homes. As for the walls, it's hard to tell but it's actually a light grey.


Yup, mine are light grey as well


----------



## benben84

Just ordered myself a windowed side panel! A huge case cleaning and fan/hdd cage changing will be going on soon. Pics to follow!


----------



## the Hammer

Hello everyone, I'm happy to say that in about a week I will order my new system.
I have been reading this thread since it was on page <100, and I have seen some amazing rigs and mods.
I won't build anything extraordinary, but I would like to join the Club as soon as I'm done with my build.

The reason I'm writing this post, is because I would like some input and tips/suggestions on the rig I'm planning to build;

Case: CM Storm Stryker (ofc)
Mobo: MSI Mpower z77
CPU: i7 3770k
Cooler: H100i
GPU: MSI 680 Lightning
PSU: Corsair AX860i
RAM: Avexir Core series Mpower edition 32GB 1600 (with blue "breathing" lights)
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 2Tb 7200
OS: Windows 8 Pro 64bit

Extras;
Router: WD My Net n750
Keyboard: Corsair K90
Headset: Razer Tiamat 2.2

I will generally be using the rig for gaming, and some amateur HD video editing.

Am I prioritising anything wrong (some components to good, while some to bad)?
Love the thread, and you awesome people, happy new year everyone!

Any thoughts will help and if you have any tips or tricks on my road to build my first rig, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Chase Quinnell

Hammer, that processor and cooling system are a great choice in my opinion. I run a 3770k on standard clock with an H80. I am nothing but happy with my setup. Your hard drive and ssd look like fine selections as well. I don't have much to say on the other options you've chosen though and don't have the time to check on their stats but I will take a look when I get home.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the Hammer*
> 
> Hello everyone, I'm happy to say that in about a week I will order my new system.
> I have been reading this thread since it was on page <100, and I have seen some amazing rigs and mods.
> I won't build anything extraordinary, but I would like to join the Club as soon as I'm done with my build.
> The reason I'm writing this post, is because I would like some input and tips/suggestions on the rig I'm planning to build;
> Case: CM Storm Stryker (ofc)
> Mobo: MSI Mpower z77
> CPU: i7 3770k
> Cooler: H100i
> GPU: MSI 680 Lightning
> PSU: Corsair AX860i
> RAM: Avexir Core series Mpower edition 32GB 1600 (with blue "breathing" lights)
> SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
> HDD: Seagate Barracuda 2Tb 7200
> OS: Windows 8 Pro 64bit
> Extras;
> Router: WD My Net n750
> Keyboard: Corsair K90
> Headset: Razer Tiamat 2.2
> I will generally be using the rig for gaming, and some amateur HD video editing.
> Am I prioritising anything wrong (some components to good, while some to bad)?
> Love the thread, and you awesome people, happy new year everyone!
> Any thoughts will help and if you have any tips or tricks on my road to build my first rig, I would really appreciate it.


H100i is a great choice, however I might suggest looking into the new NZXT Kraken x60 as it's a 280mm radiator and supposedly has the same warranty coverage.

MSI Lightning 680 - I'm going to assume you don't want to deviate from this as most people who buy the Lightning version buy it for overclocking and money doesn't matter. If I'm wrong, I might suggest getting a 670 instead and save $100 and only see about 5% less in the performance.

Seagate Barracuda - I also might suggest a WD Black 2TB only because of the 5 year warranty.

Also, the only way you will ever use 32GB of ram is if you are running Virtual Machines. 16GB is way plenty.

I only make these suggestions based on my findings and for you to save a bit of money or put it elsewhere for more benefit. Welcome!


----------



## rawfuls

Decided to try and copy justinwebb on his red glow from the LEDs... didn't quite get the glow I was looking for, but it looks pretty good for the time being (until I get better 5050 strips).

Since I have a CM Storm Trooper, I only have a mesh side panel, so I was just curious how it would turn out (I was thinking about outlining the mesh on the panel and seeing the look that gave..but ran out of patience. Plus case lining would look better if I opt for a window later

I have two Rosewill 120s up front (blue). one CM 200 up top, one CM 140 out back, and two CM 120 on the side panels. All controlled with the Rheosmart 6 (very nifty).

Most of the time it's a dark and quiet case, until I turn up BF3, is when it starts it's jet engines.

Ignore the rats nest of wire management to the left between the two desks.. waiting to pick something up from craigslist for cheap, looking at something like an IKEA Galant!

Obligatory pictures from my iPod..










The rest...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Chase Quinnell

Your desk paint is chipping. Sorry, lol first thing i noticed. Happened to my old desk too. Beautiful case btw. Eventually I want to do some case LEDs


----------



## the Hammer

Tanks for the feedback Chase Quinnell and benben84

The kraken seems to be a better solution, and it costs almost the same as the h100i, so I think I`ll go for it. I know NZXT sometimes use weird spacing in their rads and fans, and I am wondering if the Stryker supports the rad? (The kraken got 15mm between the fan mounting holes, is the holes in the stryker the same spacing?)
The WD 2TB Black is double the price than the Seagate Barracuda 2TB in the shop im ordering from, so I`ll search around a bit and see if it is worth the extra money. (aiming to order all from the same place, so I don`t waste money on shipping







)

I agree with the ram benben84, but I was hoping to test out RAMdisk ( 



), and ram is really cheap so i dont see a reason to go with only 16 gig.
Is there a big difference on 16gb ram at 2400MhZ and 32gb 1600MhZ? (In real world scenarios like rendering or gameplay?)

The 680 lightning seems to be a great overclocker, accordig to the rewiews i have read, but i will only run it on air so i wont do anything extreme. At the same time it fits perfectly with the color-scheme of the build (Mpower mobo,Ram and GPU same colors and lights)


----------



## Adchartuni

Hey guys, I hope I can get in the club.
Here's my build, any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the Hammer*
> 
> Tanks for the feedback Chase Quinnell and benben84
> The kraken seems to be a better solution, and it costs almost the same as the h100i, so I think I`ll go for it. I know NZXT sometimes use weird spacing in their rads and fans, and I am wondering if the Stryker supports the rad? (The kraken got 15mm between the fan mounting holes, is the holes in the stryker the same spacing?)
> The WD 2TB Black is double the price than the Seagate Barracuda 2TB in the shop im ordering from, so I`ll search around a bit and see if it is worth the extra money. (aiming to order all from the same place, so I don`t waste money on shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> I agree with the ram benben84, but I was hoping to test out RAMdisk (
> 
> 
> 
> ), and ram is really cheap so i dont see a reason to go with only 16 gig.
> Is there a big difference on 16gb ram at 2400MhZ and 32gb 1600MhZ? (In real world scenarios like rendering or gameplay?)
> The 680 lightning seems to be a great overclocker, accordig to the rewiews i have read, but i will only run it on air so i wont do anything extreme. At the same time it fits perfectly with the color-scheme of the build (Mpower mobo,Ram and GPU same colors and lights)


According to the chart on this page the Trooper/Stryker will work with the x60.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


Big thanx to UMZ!!









After lots of hammering and banging I finally started with the handle mod and I gotta say I'm pleased


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rawfuls*
> 
> Decided to try and copy justinwebb on his red glow from the LEDs... didn't quite get the glow I was looking for, but it looks pretty good for the time being (until I get better 5050 strips).
> Since I have a CM Storm Trooper, I only have a mesh side panel, so I was just curious how it would turn out (I was thinking about outlining the mesh on the panel and seeing the look that gave..but ran out of patience. Plus case lining would look better if I opt for a window later
> I have two Rosewill 120s up front (blue). one CM 200 up top, one CM 140 out back, and two CM 120 on the side panels. All controlled with the Rheosmart 6 (very nifty).
> Most of the time it's a dark and quiet case, until I turn up BF3, is when it starts it's jet engines.
> Ignore the rats nest of wire management to the left between the two desks.. waiting to pick something up from craigslist for cheap, looking at something like an IKEA Galant!
> Obligatory pictures from my iPod..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I am glad to have inspired others







Should have bought the modelers brand LED tape, stuff is crazy bright and even. Looks good though, i do like the blue color


----------



## the Hammer

Wow, SortOfGrim that mod looks really well done. It looks so clean







It is a long time since I saw anyone make the mod and post about it








Hehe I still got UMZ's picture guide saved in case I would like to do it in the future (at the time he posted it on the forum I was worried about losing it







)

I wonder why Cooler Master does not have this mod "pre-applied", since the case works just fine after the mod?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the Hammer*
> 
> Wow, SortOfGrim that mod looks really well done. It looks so clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a long time since I saw anyone make the mod and post about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe I still got UMZ's picture guide saved in case I would like to do it in the future (at the time he posted it on the forum I was worried about losing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> I wonder why Cooler Master does not have this mod "pre-applied", since the case works just fine after the mod?


ditto. you would think they would know people like to do push-pull >.> i claim engineer head ( you know, engineers are always smarter then us)


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the Hammer*
> 
> I wonder why Cooler Master does not have this mod "pre-applied", since the case works just fine after the mod?


What they really should have done would have been to leave enough space above the motherboard for a P/P config inside the case, really it's only another inch or so needed.

Now to ask for assistance. I purchased a window panel and will be doing some modeller's brand led tape soon so I need to prepare everything else. I'm hoping that with the bright red led's the blue motherboard and ram will not be noticed but we'll see. My question is, should I go with red, light gray, or white sleeving? I'm leaning towards white so it stands out and really shines bright in the red led lighting. I'm hoping to someday switch to the Maximus V Formula mobo and red ram to complete the theme so keep that in mind.


----------



## js593

White sleve or black sleve. Red will stick out too much. Maximus boards and red ram REALLY accent this case very nicely.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> What they really should have done would have been to leave enough space above the motherboard for a P/P config inside the case, really it's only another inch or so needed.
> Now to ask for assistance. I purchased a window panel and will be doing some modeller's brand led tape soon so I need to prepare everything else. I'm hoping that with the bright red led's the blue motherboard and ram will not be noticed but we'll see. My question is, should I go with red, light gray, or white sleeving? I'm leaning towards white so it stands out and really shines bright in the red led lighting. I'm hoping to someday switch to the Maximus V Formula mobo and red ram to complete the theme so keep that in mind.


if it were me i would go with white, it really just pops you know? black to me is just meh, but it is all personal preference. what you could do is either buy black and white ( and red if you want ) in small amounts ( or use other items that you have with said sleeving on ) and test it . worst case scenario you could "rent" it from a big name store >.> not that i am approving it . but hey


----------



## NASzi

I can now officially join the club

Just got all of my stuff transferred, took about 4 hours total

http://minus.com/lQbgt3AhOVPtW

http://minus.com/lPuCDoluaZozj

http://minus.com/lbooPITNj0qYeb

I stealthed the NZXT Hue fan controller, I plan on getting a USB DVD drive soon since I'm not putting one in this case.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> I can now officially join the club
> Just got all of my stuff transferred, took about 4 hours total
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://minus.com/lQbgt3AhOVPtW
> http://minus.com/lPuCDoluaZozj
> http://minus.com/lbooPITNj0qYeb
> 
> 
> I stealthed the NZXT Hue fan controller, I plan on getting a USB DVD drive soon since I'm not putting one in this case.


welcome~

one cool thing i have seen is to put one of the HD cages in top and keep one of the reversible ones sideways, and install it there. it was earlier in this thread but i am too lazy to look for it.
downside is you have to take off the side panel. but how often do you use a cd/dvd anyway?
i like the steathed fan controller too. i did that with my card reader XD you can put that in the side with the cd rom as well.


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

Hey guys. I've run into another question regarding the Storm Trooper:

Regarding temperatures, what does a Trooper with the acrylic side panel vs the mesh side panel run at (with same exact fan setup)? I'm assuming that the one with the acrylic side panel will run hotter than the one without?


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PillarOfAutumn*
> 
> Hey guys. I've run into another question regarding the Storm Trooper:
> Regarding temperatures, what does a Trooper with the acrylic side panel vs the mesh side panel run at (with same exact fan setup)? I'm assuming that the one with the acrylic side panel will run hotter than the one without?


My gut feeling would say the same thing as it's less fans drawing air in. Once I get my panel I plan to do some testing quick so I will post results.


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> My gut feeling would say the same thing as it's less fans drawing air in. Once I get my panel I plan to do some testing quick so I will post results.


thanks a lot! I'm looking forward to the results!

Also, has anyone modded their storm Stryker case to include a fan on the window? Is it worth it? Are there big drops in temps? Also, how would you go about doing it?
thanks once again!


----------



## Jaggar

Just got my stryker case last night, and it is beautiful







. I do have one complaint tho due to manufacture flaw. The window side panel doesn't fit just right. When installed the top right corner sags, and the bottom right corner doesn't reach all the way toward the face of the case. Also, due to this issue, when installing the door with screws the bottom screw was taught all the way in and the door doesnt wan't to go all the way to the face plate so it made a big divit where the screw goes. The gap is about the width of a nickel.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the Hammer*
> 
> Wow, SortOfGrim that mod looks really well done. It looks so clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a long time since I saw anyone make the mod and post about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe I still got UMZ's picture guide saved in case I would like to do it in the future (at the time he posted it on the forum I was worried about losing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> I wonder why Cooler Master does not have this mod "pre-applied", since the case works just fine after the mod?


thx! But not done yet, still need to cut and grind some places

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> What they really should have done would have been to leave enough space above the motherboard for a P/P config inside the case, really it's only another inch or so needed.










THIS!


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> I can now officially join the club
> Just got all of my stuff transferred, took about 4 hours total
> http://minus.com/lQbgt3AhOVPtW
> I stealthed the NZXT Hue fan controller, I plan on getting a USB DVD drive soon since I'm not putting one in this case.


NZXT LED's? I got those in red, very happy with them


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> welcome~
> one cool thing i have seen is to put one of the HD cages in top and keep one of the reversible ones sideways, and install it there. it was earlier in this thread but i am too lazy to look for it.
> downside is you have to take off the side panel. but how often do you use a cd/dvd anyway?
> i like the steathed fan controller too. i did that with my card reader XD you can put that in the side with the cd rom as well.


That's a good idea! Never thought about that.


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> NZXT LED's? I got those in red, very happy with them


It's the NZXT Hue R/G/B Led Kit so basically it does any color I want.


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> It's the NZXT Hue R/G/B Led Kit so basically it does any color I want.


Very cool.

So i've got a question for the Stryker community. Im looking at putting 3 fans up front, but the problem of my fan controller has come into play.

What have people done to put all 3 fans up front along with a contoller? Ive got a total of 7 fans right now, going up to a possible of 10 after the handle mod.

Any suggestions would be fantastic.

Thanks!


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Very cool.
> So i've got a question for the Stryker community. Im looking at putting 3 fans up front, but the problem of my fan controller has come into play.
> What have people done to put all 3 fans up front along with a contoller? Ive got a total of 7 fans right now, going up to a possible of 10 after the handle mod.
> Any suggestions would be fantastic.
> Thanks!


Rig it up in place of the storage box.


----------



## js593

Without cutting the brackets for the storage box, that may be a little difficult. I think i may try and rig something up on the rear plate where the extra part is, the only downside is that it will look wierd. I'm looking at options, and the only thing i can think of is scrapping the front fan for a dual bay unit with 12 channels, but i cant seem to find one unit with that many. May have to go dual unit. Other problem is the blu-ray player. I use it frequently... so.....


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PillarOfAutumn*
> 
> hello everyone!
> This is my first time I've ever building a PC. I have a question I would like to ask. I'm really considering the Trooper/Stryker. For the first 1-2 years of use, I would like to use air cooling but I may decide to liquid cool it after that. Would it be possible to fit a whole water-cooling solution that will cool the GPUs, CPUs, RAM, and everything else? Is there enough room in there for that?
> Thank you!


As others have pointed out.... oh yeah there is


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> As others have pointed out.... oh yeah there is


that looks really sexy! How does it look like with its left panel on?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Without cutting the brackets for the storage box, that may be a little difficult. I think i may try and rig something up on the rear plate where the extra part is, the only downside is that it will look wierd. I'm looking at options, and the only thing i can think of is scrapping the front fan for a dual bay unit with 12 channels, but i cant seem to find one unit with that many. May have to go dual unit. Other problem is the blu-ray player. I use it frequently... so.....


install it reversed ( so it faces the mobo ) and take off the side panel if needed to adjust


----------



## tom_gr7

I got my trooper yesterday, :







Upgrading from a Storm Sniper,

Spent yesterday removing the stock fans ready to add my Akasa vipers, then my current build until I can afford to upgrade a bit more.

What do you guys do with the stock fans? Sell them? anyone interested?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Welcome!
Keep them for future builds or sell to fellow trooper/stryker owner.
Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PillarOfAutumn*
> 
> that looks really sexy! How does it look like with its left panel on?


Thanks!







These aren't updated picks but they will give you an idea... The first one is with the x58 Classified, i7 920 @ 4.3 GHz and SLI'ed 670 FTW 4GB's. The rest are from when I had the x48 Rampage Extreme, Q9550 @ 4.1 Ghz and SLI'ed GTX 480's in it. Like a few others, I've messed with a few different radiator configurations and ultimately decided on putting my SR1 240 in the front (the contraption with a silver cylinder reservoir sitting on it in my other set of pics). I also have all of my fans blowing into the case (case has enough vents to expel hot air) and I get the best temps this way...


----------



## Lanhouse

Hello guys,

I've a little question:

The shop where I've ordered my parts doesn't have the 240 Xflow Rad in stock.

So, does one 280 Rad fit on the top of the Stryker?

Thx in advance for your answer


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanhouse*
> 
> Hello guys,
> I've a little question:
> The shop where I've ordered my parts doesn't have the 240 Xflow Rad in stock.
> So, does one 280 Rad fit on the top of the Stryker?
> Thx in advance for your answer


I believe a 280 will fit as long as it has 15mm spacing for the screws, otherwise you could always just drill the holes as needed.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanhouse*
> 
> Hello guys,
> I've a little question:
> The shop where I've ordered my parts doesn't have the 240 Xflow Rad in stock.
> So, does one 280 Rad fit on the top of the Stryker?
> Thx in advance for your answer


I put a 280 up top with no modifications. It was the HWL Black Ice Gen II 280. The picture below is with the GTS stealth 140 rad in the back and the GTS Stealth 280 up top with Aerocool Shark 140 fans.


----------



## js593

So, im still undecided on a fan controller. I'm going to be putting in my order for all my fans on monday (i'm now stocking fans cause i found some so damn good.) Id like to get the controller at the same time to avoid shipping charges. I got the Stryker case, and would like somehting white in color. I would LOVE the Bitfenix RECON panel, but they don't have any in stock at NCIX Canada.

Any suggestions?


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> So, im still undecided on a fan controller. I'm going to be putting in my order for all my fans on monday (i'm now stocking fans cause i found some so damn good.) Id like to get the controller at the same time to avoid shipping charges. I got the Stryker case, and would like somehting white in color. I would LOVE the Bitfenix RECON panel, but they don't have any in stock at NCIX Canada.
> Any suggestions?


How many fans? I have the Bitfenix Hydra Pro and love it so I'm willing to bet the Recon is even nicer.

Suggestion though, since the vents on the front are still black you might as well stick with a black controller.


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

Can anyone post pictures of a Storm Stryker with an Asus Sabertooth z77 mother board?
I would really like to see how it looks









Thanks!


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PillarOfAutumn*
> 
> Can anyone post pictures of a Storm Stryker with an Asus Sabertooth z77 mother board?
> I would really like to see how it looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


looks like a motherboard in a case.....


----------



## Chase Quinnell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> looks like a motherboard in a case.....


On the one hand, that's hilarious. On the other, I kinda understand his request. lol


----------



## justinwebb

I see no point, why would it ever matter what it looks like.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PillarOfAutumn*
> 
> Can anyone post pictures of a Storm Stryker with an Asus Sabertooth z77 mother board?
> I would really like to see how it looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


10 second professional paint job


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> 10 second professional paint job


Lol I love this, I actually thought it was legit until I read that it was done in paint haha


----------



## Chase Quinnell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> Lol I love this, I actually thought it was legit until I read that it was done in paint haha


I figured it out when i saw the crappy white elements around the edge of the mobo. lol


----------



## Sorix

Mobo: GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP7 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Extended ATX Intel Motherboard
Video Card: Not Certain.
Memory : SSDs
PSUC Power and Cooling Silencer Mk III Series PPCMK3S1200 1200W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS PLATINUM Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply
RAM: G.SKILL Ares Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800)
Water Cooling: Not sure exact components because this will be my first pc build and therefore first WC attempt. I want to do a bay reservoir and pump combo think just a 240 in the bottom and maybe depending on video card maybe a 2 block loop.
Case: Storm Stryker

I am doing all of this on a budget and just going to slowly acquire parts. First will be case and then Mobo and CPU. But case first so I can mod it to my liking. I am going to go Orange/Black/White theme. I am going to sleeve my cables. Replace the power led with an orange one. EL Wire the front and LED Strip the top. Could I put that all on the fan Controllers LED control? Or would I have to put a different switch set in.

Any Opinion on Video Cards or any input in general would be appreciated. I am planning to not buy Video Card or SSDs till I am ready to finalize because new product comes out so rapidly.


----------



## Flameboy294

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorix*
> 
> Mobo: GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP7 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Extended ATX Intel Motherboard
> Video Card: Not Certain.
> Memory : SSDs
> PSUC Power and Cooling Silencer Mk III Series PPCMK3S1200 1200W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS PLATINUM Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply
> RAM: G.SKILL Ares Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800)
> Water Cooling: Not sure exact components because this will be my first pc build and therefore first WC attempt. I want to do a bay reservoir and pump combo think just a 240 in the bottom and maybe depending on video card maybe a 2 block loop.
> Case: Storm Stryker
> I am doing all of this on a budget and just going to slowly acquire parts. First will be case and then Mobo and CPU. But case first so I can mod it to my liking. I am going to go Orange/Black/White theme. I am going to sleeve my cables. Replace the power led with an orange one. EL Wire the front and LED Strip the top. Could I put that all on the fan Controllers LED control? Or would I have to put a different switch set in.
> Any Opinion on Video Cards or any input in general would be appreciated. I am planning to not buy Video Card or SSDs till I am ready to finalize because new product comes out so rapidly.


Not sure how this comes 'on budget' but it seems your quite aiming for a powerful pc. not sure if i can't read it or not, but what CPU are you planning on getting? and what kind of GPU do you have in mind or how many to be exact if you plan to go for a motherboard that can take 4 GPUs. Do you plan to overclock? Is it for gaming?


----------



## Sorix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flameboy294*
> 
> Not sure how this comes 'on budget' but it seems your quite aiming for a powerful pc. not sure if i can't read it or not, but what CPU are you planning on getting? and what kind of GPU do you have in mind or how many to be exact if you plan to go for a motherboard that can take 4 GPUs. Do you plan to overclock? Is it for gaming?


On budget as in becoming a parent soon so can very rarely get a part here and there. Not just get it all at once. Probably overclock some and mostly gaming/home theater in a way. I run a iMac currently for audio production and would like to separate my production from my play. It will be a hobby build. CPU I am up in the air about, don't know if I want to go Sandy Bridge or Ivy Bridge going to look into it more. The video card is probably my last buy because those change the most rapidly.


----------



## Flameboy294

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorix*
> 
> On budget as in becoming a parent soon so can very rarely get a part here and there. Not just get it all at once. Probably overclock some and mostly gaming/home theater in a way. I run a iMac currently for audio production and would like to separate my production from my play. It will be a hobby build. CPU I am up in the air about, don't know if I want to go Sandy Bridge or Ivy Bridge going to look into it more. The video card is probably my last buy because those change the most rapidly.


CPU well you really buy what you plan on spending, I think everyone will just recommend the Core i5 3570k. Its a solid CPU and at a good price, everything you need for gaming. See how pricing goes and what you need,


----------



## Sorix

I am waiting for tax return/work bonus/B-day money to get this rolling. The board is mainly so I have options and can upgrade and work with what I have as much as I can. I have been looking into folding a little.


----------



## Mega Man

just wondering why you want a 1200w psu, you wont even be using 500w @ load, peak efficiency is @ ~ 50% load capacity on the 80+

imo save some cash and buy a smaller one

also i dont know if you have noticed but to my knowledge vid cards are not being produced as fast as they were a couple years ago.... it seems like more the processors are being updated faster


----------



## rawfuls

I would also keep WC for a second build, if this is your first build, I think you have enough worries to fill your head...

Personally, I would watercool the second build or third once you've got scratch building down.

I'd recommend a 7850 and a 3570k would be a good build, but once a budget is given is when we can really get to work.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorix*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Mobo: GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP7 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Extended ATX Intel Motherboard
> Video Card: Not Certain.
> Memory : SSDs
> PSUC Power and Cooling Silencer Mk III Series PPCMK3S1200 1200W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS PLATINUM Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply
> RAM: G.SKILL Ares Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800)
> Water Cooling: Not sure exact components because this will be my first pc build and therefore first WC attempt. I want to do a bay reservoir and pump combo think just a 240 in the bottom and maybe depending on video card maybe a 2 block loop.
> Case: Storm Stryker
> I am doing all of this on a budget and just going to slowly acquire parts. First will be case and then Mobo and CPU. But case first so I can mod it to my liking. I am going to go Orange/Black/White theme. I am going to sleeve my cables. Replace the power led with an orange one. EL Wire the front and LED Strip the top. Could I put that all on the fan Controllers LED control? Or would I have to put a different switch set in.
> Any Opinion on Video Cards or any input in general would be appreciated. I am planning to not buy Video Card or SSDs till I am ready to finalize because new product comes out so rapidly.


If you really are on a budget I have several suggestions for you so you can get it up and running a lot faster since it'll be a lot cheaper.

Go with the 3570k, it's all you will ever need with gaming. I only got the i7 simply because I work on HD video editing from time to time and was not on a budget. I built a rig for my friend with the 3570k and he has no issues keeping up with my in OC'ing or in gaming fps. Save $100.

You will not need a 1200W PSU, not even with SLI. Video cards are a lot more efficient now and these PSU's are for extreme builds nowadays. Save yourself $200 and get this one. I own this one and it's a great! Handles everything I have plus tested it with SLI with no issues.

I don't know what your plans are on usage but unless you are running VM's there is no need to get 32gb of ram. Most people say 16gb is way overkill but really it's a happy medium since prices are low now. You can save another $100 by going with 16gb.

I would skip watercooling until you have your system running and it's to your liking and you've also figured out all the parts are good, I'm a veteran builder and I still don't see WC'ing as a cost effective way to cool things down for the most part. I'd rather stick the extra $500+ into a second video card or something.


----------



## Flameboy294

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> If you really are on a budget I have several suggestions for you so you can get it up and running a lot faster since it'll be a lot cheaper.
> Go with the 3570k, it's all you will ever need with gaming. I only got the i7 simply because I work on HD video editing from time to time and was not on a budget. I built a rig for my friend with the 3570k and he has no issues keeping up with my in OC'ing or in gaming fps. Save $100.
> You will not need a 1200W PSU, not even with SLI. Video cards are a lot more efficient now and these PSU's are for extreme builds nowadays. Save yourself $200 and get this one. I own this one and it's a great! Handles everything I have plus tested it with SLI with no issues.
> I don't know what your plans are on usage but unless you are running VM's there is no need to get 32gb of ram. Most people say 16gb is way overkill but really it's a happy medium since prices are low now. You can save another $100 by going with 16gb.
> I would skip watercooling until you have your system running and it's to your liking and you've also figured out all the parts are good, I'm a veteran builder and I still don't see WC'ing as a cost effective way to cool things down for the most part. I'd rather stick the extra $500+ into a second video card or something.


+1 to what he said. really it seems like your building up to a big rig when in actual fact it doesnt seem you need it at all.

To give you an idea

CPU-i5 3570k
GPU-If you really plan to buy later, see everything then but otherwise gtx 670/gtx 680 or HD7950/HD7970 for some highend gaming


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

has anyone cut the acrylic window of the Storm Stryker using a hole saw and put a 120mm fan that will blow air over the GPU? Is it possible?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PillarOfAutumn*
> 
> has anyone cut the acrylic window of the Storm Stryker using a hole saw and put a 120mm fan that will blow air over the GPU? Is it possible?


Yes it is possible. if you want to that is


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Yes it is possible. if you want to that is


How thick is the window? Are there any pictures of this floating around? Is it even necessary on a CM Stryker build cooled solely by airflow?.


----------



## kristosan76240

hello all

I just bought this beautiful case, but I can not connect three cable?

http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/8582/img1115jf.jpg

thank you in advance


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PillarOfAutumn*
> 
> How thick is the window? Are there any pictures of this floating around? Is it even necessary on a CM Stryker build cooled solely by airflow?.


The window is 2mm thick. But why on earth would you cut the window? If you add a fan in the bottom, front and top that would be more than enough airflow


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kristosan76240*
> 
> hello all
> I just bought this beautiful case, but I can not connect three cable?
> http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/8582/img1115jf.jpg
> thank you in advance



LED On/Off is only needed if your case fans have an extra connector on them for the LED's like the stock CM fans have, not needed otherwise.


----------



## SortOfGrim

The left cable is additional (LED) connector of the cooler master 120mm led fans, the middle one is a spare fan connector and the right one is the power connector for the front panel. What benben84 wrote


----------



## kristosan76240

thx benben 84 and sortofgrim for fast reply









ok I care only the front panel power control ?

thx


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kristosan76240*
> 
> thx benben 84 and sortofgrim for fast reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok I care only the front panel power control ?
> thx


If all your fans all have power than you only need to plug a molex from your PSU to that one pictured to power the control panel.


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> I made a PSU cover myself will send you pics in the A.M., as far as the case feet, no they are not adjustable however its simple to get larger feet or possibly a longer screw setup to raise it


Is it possible that you can send me a pic of it as well? Got the storm trooper, but my cables are ugly, so i plan to make a cover of plexi


----------



## SortOfGrim

small teaser


----------



## kristosan76240

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1lv3rflame*
> 
> Is it possible that you can send me a pic of it as well? Got the storm trooper, but my cables are ugly, so i plan to make a cover of plexi


thx


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> The window is 2mm thick. But why on earth would you cut the window? If you add a fan in the bottom, front and top that would be more than enough airflow


I've heard some PC builders say that a fan over the GPU is a necessary thing. I figured one can add a 120mm fan if necessary. What are the temps on the PC like during regular gaming, such as BF3, without any overclock?


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PillarOfAutumn*
> 
> I've heard some PC builders say that a fan over the GPU is a necessary thing. I figured one can add a 120mm fan if necessary. What are the temps on the PC like during regular gaming, such as BF3, without any overclock?


It would probably be near as effective to have fans on the back side of the cages to blow on them. You would have the two fans on the front of the cages pulling in cool air and then the back two to blow the air directly over the gpu's. These would look a lot better than modding the plexi IMO.

OR...you could be the first guy with a Trooper panel painted to match the Stryker and utilize it's side fans.


----------



## Sorix

Okay thanks for the input. I am not totally inexperienced. I have done updates on pre built systems and such. I have a friend that is very comfortable with machines so if I needed help I could call upon him. But I really wanted to expand and develop. I will go with the suggestions. Though I would like to try and tackle a single cpu loop WC set minimum just because of the noise difference. I like quiet hence the ssds and Audio production work currently on my iMac. Which as I am typing this I am hating the not very noticable but still there hard drive spinning.


----------



## Step83

I popped my hard drive in a sound isolating caddy you sometimes hear the motor spin up but nothing else which is perfect. Cooling on the again nigh on silent as are the case fans. Then I have the worlds loudest graphics card and a psu that hums... Doh!


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> I popped my hard drive in a sound isolating caddy you sometimes hear the motor spin up but nothing else which is perfect. Cooling on the again nigh on silent as are the case fans. Then I have the worlds loudest graphics card and a psu that hums... Doh!


which caddy are you using, and with which hard drive?


----------



## Step83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PillarOfAutumn*
> 
> which caddy are you using, and with which hard drive?


Its a Samsung F3 1TB in a Scythe Himuro ive mounted it up with the CD drives


----------



## Blatsz32

redid my loop....intimidated to do the sleeving. I think doing it though would improve the looks 100%


----------



## SortOfGrim

Finally done with my re-build, only cpu atm as I'm still waiting for my new graphics card.


----------



## js593

So, yesterday i had an adventure from hell.... Let me tell you, NEVER use the Intel IGPU when you have a video card. I did 2 totally un-neccessary reloads of windows to find out i just had to disable the onboard. Next, I swapped out my Accelero Extreme III for an Accelero Hybrid (was getting WAY too much GPU Sag!)

Temps are about 2 degrees less on Idle. Will post my findings on a test later. :-D Can't wait to see how this badboy performs.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*


Very curious about the gpu fans, is that custom or did you find this somewhere? If custom, do you have some detailed pictures of how it's built and mounted?


----------



## Blatsz32

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835119097

http://www.microcenter.com/product/241091/Spectrum_UV_LED_Fan_Card_-_PCI

this is the one, I found it

its like that fan but made by Vantec I believe. theres an slot on the side, where I have mine, that you can instal it in. Usually the card goes underneath the gpu but due to having SLI it was way to close to the bottom GPU and because I have a sound card there was no room at the top. I do like it where it is now but whem I have to adjust the cards its a bit of a hassle to take down.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835119097
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/241091/Spectrum_UV_LED_Fan_Card_-_PCI
> 
> this is the one, I found it
> its like that fan but made by Vantec I believe. theres an slot on the side, where I have mine, that you can instal it in. Usually the card goes underneath the gpu but due to having SLI it was way to close to the bottom GPU and because I have a sound card there was no room at the top. I do like it where it is now but whem I have to adjust the cards its a bit of a hassle to take down.


I would have never thought of that, genius!


----------



## ResetApocalypse

I am now an official CM Storm Stryker foot soldier. Set to be deployed in immediate danger but welcome the challenge. My components for my build have arrived and I figured why not make a post about the sweet case. I must say this thing is a beast and I am impressed. It feels very solid and well built. Has pretty decent airflow and a pretty sweet window to boot.


----------



## ResetApocalypse

I am now an official CM Storm Stryker foot soldier. Set to be deployed in immediate danger but welcome the challenge. My components for my build have arrived and I figured why not make a post about the sweet case. I must say this thing is a beast and I am impressed. It feels very solid and well built. Has pretty decent airflow and a pretty sweet window to boot.


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835119097
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/241091/Spectrum_UV_LED_Fan_Card_-_PCI
> 
> this is the one, I found it
> its like that fan but made by Vantec I believe. theres an slot on the side, where I have mine, that you can instal it in. Usually the card goes underneath the gpu but due to having SLI it was way to close to the bottom GPU and because I have a sound card there was no room at the top. I do like it where it is now but whem I have to adjust the cards its a bit of a hassle to take down.


where are your radiators located in your build?


----------



## oerfydkn09




----------



## Neo_182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PillarOfAutumn*
> 
> Can anyone post pictures of a Storm Stryker with an Asus Sabertooth z77 mother board?
> I would really like to see how it looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Blatsz32

I have a rad at the Top and I used to have my rad at the bottom of the case but now its at the rear it a 120. I set it up as if it were a H80.

he gang just a question..its prob not the righ tthread but you all have inspired me and helped me out since I first started this build: Anyway, I'v ebeen experiencing alot of BSODs lately. I can't really pinpoint when they started. Due to my constant upgrades I'm starting to wonder if my power supply is sufficient and maybe the root of all the problems. I'm running an OCZ850 watt PSU ZX series. Do you all think its enough to run..and the list will be long so bear with me
3570k
MPower
11 fans, 4 are on a fan controller
NZXT Hue and 4 CCL tubes
16 gigs of 1866 RAm
Blu-ray dvd-rom
mcp 655 pump
2 ssds
2 HDD
sooundblaster Recon card
2 headsets, 1 having a wireless broadcaster
keyboard and mouse
phonecharger
2 GTX 670 one is an EVGA 670 FTW the other is an MSI 670 PE/OC

according to a PSU Calculator all I need is a 650watt PSU, based on that I think this calculator is broken...do you guys think I should upgrade the PSU. I'm at my wits end. I'm ran memtest and all is good. I've synced my cards and dropped my overclock....anything you all can suggest would be appreciated.

Also I did DL the Windows debugger tool, but I have no clue how to use it. Anyway, ty for any suggestions


----------



## Neo_182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> I have a rad at the Top and I used to have my rad at the bottom of the case but now its at the rear it a 120. I set it up as if it were a H80.
> he gang just a question..its prob not the righ tthread but you all have inspired me and helped me out since I first started this build: Anyway, I'v ebeen experiencing alot of BSODs lately. I can't really pinpoint when they started. Due to my constant upgrades I'm starting to wonder if my power supply is sufficient and maybe the root of all the problems. I'm running an OCZ850 watt PSU ZX series. Do you all think its enough to run..and the list will be long so bear with me
> 3570k
> MPower
> 11 fans, 4 are on a fan controller
> NZXT Hue and 4 CCL tubes
> 16 gigs of 1866 RAm
> Blu-ray dvd-rom
> mcp 655 pump
> 2 ssds
> 2 HDD
> sooundblaster Recon card
> 2 headsets, 1 having a wireless broadcaster
> keyboard and mouse
> phonecharger
> 2 GTX 670 one is an EVGA 670 FTW the other is an MSI 670 PE/OC
> according to a PSU Calculator all I need is a 650watt PSU, based on that I think this calculator is broken...do you guys think I should upgrade the PSU. I'm at my wits end. I'm ran memtest and all is good. I've synced my cards and dropped my overclock....anything you all can suggest would be appreciated.
> Also I did DL the Windows debugger tool, but I have no clue how to use it. Anyway, ty for any suggestions


You're very borderline on the power draw if not a little bit over.
But then again it could be something entirely different. I'm in a similar predicament at my end with my bulldozer system.
One of my 6970 'dissapears' momentarily from my monitoring software. (Sort of like a bluescreen.)
I even sent it out for RMA testing to XFX they sent it back. Both my graphic cards are fine...I was able to use it in crossfire for a week or so until the same issue started again.
I had to take one of my cards out of my system once again.

But coming back to your issue - I'm fairly certain this is a power issue my friend.








ps: 11 fans? what do you need 11 fans for? Is your system that hot?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> do you guys think I should upgrade the PSU.
> Also I did DL the Windows debugger tool, but I have no clue how to use it. Anyway, ty for any suggestions


According to Guru3D:
"Here is Guru3D's power supply recommendation:

GeForce GTX 670 - On your average system the card requires you to have a 500~550 Watt power supply unit.
GeForce GTX 670 2x SLI - On your average system the cards require you to have a 700 Watt power supply unit as minimum.
GeForce GTX 670 3x SLI - On your average system the cards require you to have a 850 Watt power supply unit as minimum.

Remember, if you are going to overclock the GPUs or processor, then we do recommend you purchase something with some more stamina. The minute you touch voltages on the CPU or GPUs, the power draw can rise real fast and extensively."
link

You could run intel burn test (link) and/or run gpu benchmarks to test system stability.

Windows Debugger explained link

Also as Neo_182 asked: 11 fans?? Why? Where? What??


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oerfydkn09*






What are the measurements of that plexi plate, covering the HDD bays ? The height and width please.


----------



## stepek

Morning Guys,

just joined the forum after reading for a while about the case, and planning my new build. I have a stack of products behind my desk at work, just waiting on the arrival of my ST case and then i can throw down a build and get cracking on posting some pictures of the build and the final case.

laterdays
step


----------



## Neo_182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> According to Guru3D:
> "Here is Guru3D's power supply recommendation:
> GeForce GTX 670 - On your average system the card requires you to have a 500~550 Watt power supply unit.
> GeForce GTX 670 2x SLI - On your average system the cards require you to have a 700 Watt power supply unit as minimum.
> GeForce GTX 670 3x SLI - On your average system the cards require you to have a 850 Watt power supply unit as minimum.
> Remember, if you are going to overclock the GPUs or processor, then we do recommend you purchase something with some more stamina. The minute you touch voltages on the CPU or GPUs, the power draw can rise real fast and extensively."
> link
> You could run intel burn test (link) and/or run gpu benchmarks to test system stability.
> Windows Debugger explained link
> Also as Neo_182 asked: 11 fans?? Why? Where? What??


@SortaGrim Quote from post #5823

3570k
MPower
*11 fans, 4 are on a fan controller*
NZXT Hue and 4 CCL tubes
16 gigs of 1866 RAm
Blu-ray dvd-rom
mcp 655 pump
2 ssds
2 HDD
sooundblaster Recon card
2 headsets, 1 having a wireless broadcaster
keyboard and mouse
phonecharger
2 GTX 670 one is an EVGA 670 FTW the other is an MSI 670 PE/OC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stepek*
> 
> Morning Guys,
> just joined the forum after reading for a while about the case, and planning my new build. I have a stack of products behind my desk at work, just waiting on the arrival of my ST case and then i can throw down a build and get cracking on posting some pictures of the build and the final case.
> laterdays
> step


Welcome and good luck!


----------



## Neo_182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> According to Guru3D:
> "Here is Guru3D's power supply recommendation:
> GeForce GTX 670 - On your average system the card requires you to have a 500~550 Watt power supply unit.
> GeForce GTX 670 2x SLI - On your average system the cards require you to have a 700 Watt power supply unit as minimum.
> GeForce GTX 670 3x SLI - On your average system the cards require you to have a 850 Watt power supply unit as minimum.
> Remember, if you are going to overclock the GPUs or processor, then we do recommend you purchase something with some more stamina. The minute you touch voltages on the CPU or GPUs, the power draw can rise real fast and extensively."
> link
> You could run intel burn test (link) and/or run gpu benchmarks to test system stability.
> Windows Debugger explained link
> Also as Neo_182 asked: 11 fans?? Why? Where? What??


Woops. I misread that. Please disregard my previous post Grim.







"my bee!"


----------



## HellionGR

Here is my Trooper almost finished.
I have a question for you.
I placed a triple radiator thermochill PA on front and a single radiator EK XTX on the back.
3 fans in pull mode on front (from the inside) and 1 fan also pull on backside
1 230 fan on top to push air out.
Is this the best air flow or should i turn the back fan to push mode?Change something else maybe?
The reason i made it pull also, is that the gigabyte gtx 670 OC i have pushes hot air above it and so the fan of the XTX would push hot air on the radiator.
Here is a Photo of the Case


and a sketch of airflow atm


I can also tell you the loop of the watermoving it goes from the pump to the triple PA to the block then to the single xtx and then back to the pump-tank.

Any suggestion is welcome...


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HellionGR*
> 
> Here is my Trooper almost finished.Got a question for you i got a triple radiator thermochill PA on front and a single radiator EK XTX on the back.
> 3 fans in pull mode on front from the inside and 1 fan also pull on backside
> 1 230 fan on top to push air out.
> Is this the best air flow or should i turn the back fan to push mode.The reason i made it pull also is that the gigabyte gtx 670 i have get hot air above it and so the fan of the XTX would push hot air on it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a Photo of the Case
> 
> and a sketch of airflow atm


Welcome! I







the colors, now specs, man, gimme specs!! (create a new rig on your profile page)

Could you take a pic with the side panels off! Must. See. Internals.









Your setup is very good!
(damn you grammar)


----------



## SortOfGrim

For ALL who are new and haven't filled out your 'Create a New Rig' on your profile page
please do so hardware geeks (like me) can







&







&







.

Thanx in advance!










ps: sorry for godzilla text


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> For ALL who are new and haven't filled out your 'Create a New Rig' on your profile page
> please do so hardware geeks (like me) can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Thanx in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps: sorry for godzilla text


Just for you, i will enter my 486. drool over that







lololol


----------



## HellionGR

Here are a couple of pictures with the side off.













*Some Information about the rig*.

Customizations

Custom Window glass sidepanel (removed the bad quality plastic one)
Customized the default SSD bay (mounted on back case column with double screw mod)
Retained triple radiator( on front for obvious reason)
Partial sleeving will complete this later on ,
Mod screwed radiator-tank on bottom of the case.
Rest are stock i guess.

Rigbuilder takes ages to make but will complete it tomorrow i swear









Rig

Asrock z77 Extreme 4

Intel i7 3770k @ 4700 1.3Volt

8GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 2133 @2400 c10-12-11-1t 1.65V

Gigabyte 670 [email protected] - 3700

Creative Xfi Xtrememusic

120 Gb Samsung 840 (ill put him in the ssd rail once i finish the cable managing and sleeving there)

2x Samsung SLC 30gb 1st gen raid 0
1 Intel Postville 80 Gb
1xSeagate 500Gb 7200.11 soon to be upgraded to something bigger

Corsair HX 1000

Custom Watercooling
Thermochill PA 120.3 - EK XTX 120
Magicool 700 lt/h silent pump-reservoir
XSPC RayStorm Intel CPU Waterblock
Feser Tubing-Water
Fans got a big range like Noiseblocker,Air Penetrator etc still on testing.


----------



## Blatsz32

Hellion are the LEDs on the Corsair memory blue by default? How do they work? Blink or are they constant. Do they pulse like the Avexir Core Series RAM (



)

oh, thank you everyone that helped me with my PSU prob. I'm going to experiment tonight. I took out my soundcard, turned off all my lights, and will prob refrain from usig a headset ...see if less powerdraw helps out. If I do go the night with no crashes then I'm going to have to buy a new PSU for sure.

Should I take out one of my more power demanding items to try that experiment such as my GPU?


----------



## Whiteshadow2569

Here are some pics of my Storm Trooper.








My boot drive.


Front fan is a Corsair af120. The stock fans are now intakes on the bottom





Tell me what you all think.


----------



## HellionGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> Hellion are the LEDs on the Corsair memory blue by default? How do they work? Blink or are they constant. Do they pulse like the Avexir Core Series RAM (
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> oh, thank you everyone that helped me with my PSU prob. I'm going to experiment tonight. I took out my soundcard, turned off all my lights, and will prob refrain from usig a headset ...see if less powerdraw helps out. If I do go the night with no crashes then I'm going to have to buy a new PSU for sure.
> 
> Should I take out one of my more power demanding items to try that experiment such as my GPU?


No they are white and not blinking or something whatsoever.Also there are only 2 leds per stick on the top side area.Nothing very fancy really in a case full of leds and lamps but they add a small touch nevertheless lighting the dimm slots and the area on top of gfx.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whiteshadow2569*
> 
> Here are some pics of my Storm Trooper.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My boot drive.
> 
> Front fan is a Corsair af120. The stock fans are now intakes on the bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me what you all think.


Welcome!!
That last pic just looks so sexy!








and you got a lot of fans! You are aware ssd's don't need extra cooling, right? (the bottom fan I mean)
And that psu is just begging for an extra graphics card









PS: I have that chair too, comfy yet affordable


----------



## Whiteshadow2569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Welcome!!
> That last pic just looks so sexy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you got a lot of fans! You are aware ssd's don't need extra cooling, right? (the bottom fan I mean)
> And that psu is just begging for an extra graphics card


Im glad you like it.

I am aware that SSD's dont require cooling, I put it there because i will be putting 4 HDD's (for raid 10) in the sideways facing bays so there wouldn't be any room for it. I am also planning to do a crossfire when the 8000 series cards come out.

Quote:


> PS: I have that chair too, comfy yet affordable


You got that right


----------



## SortOfGrim

now tell me how loud those Corsair fans are at idle. My GT's, as good as they are, are loud even at the lowest setting.


----------



## Whiteshadow2569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> now tell me how loud those Corsair fans are at idle. My GT's, as good as they are, are loud even at the lowest setting.


The front can go as low as 500rpm using fan Xpert 2 which is almost inaudible. You can start hearing it at about 800-1000rpm but its mostly just the sound of the air moving. Probably the best noise/performance fans I've seen.


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> now tell me how loud those Corsair fans are at idle. My GT's, as good as they are, are loud even at the lowest setting.


Put them on a controller and they are not loud at all. I use the SPHP series on my H100. No complaints.


----------



## js593

Any suggestions for cable management for this badass case? I got some pretty serious issues with some of my cables.. Mainly my USB, LED controller panel on the vertical slot, and the rear looks like a mess (i had to use fan extension cables for every fan in the case for my controller... any easy way to clean this up...?

Any suggestions would be fantastic.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Any suggestions for cable management for this badass case? I got some pretty serious issues with some of my cables.. Mainly my USB, LED controller panel on the vertical slot, and the rear looks like a mess (i had to use fan extension cables for every fan in the case for my controller... any easy way to clean this up...?
> 
> Any suggestions would be fantastic.


Behind my panel is terrible, absolutely terrible lol. I didn't go with a modular PSU and the cables that came on it are long, it's hard to stuff them somewhere and I kinda have to smash the panel on a bit. I plan to manage this when I tear mine apart this weekend. i will take before and after pics even though I don't want to.


----------



## js593

I think there's only one way im going to be able to clean it up, but i need to make sure my LED unit, H100 pump, hard drive (3x sata HDD, and 1 ssd) Accelero Hybrid plug in, and a few other things. Id put everything on one rail, and make my own rail from scratch. Would be a pita, but probably the easiest way to clean everything up....


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Any suggestions for cable management for this badass case? I got some pretty serious issues with some of my cables.. Mainly my USB, LED controller panel on the vertical slot, and the rear looks like a mess (i had to use fan extension cables for every fan in the case for my controller... any easy way to clean this up...?
> 
> Any suggestions would be fantastic.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Behind my panel is terrible, absolutely terrible lol. I didn't go with a modular PSU and the cables that came on it are long, it's hard to stuff them somewhere and I kinda have to smash the panel on a bit. I plan to manage this when I tear mine apart this weekend. i will take before and after pics even though I don't want to.


It's a jungle, a cable jungle but I get the side panel on just fine. Zip ties work wonders and the modular psu too.
Mind you, the ssd's are hidden and that psu-cover is amazing


















why do I keep forgetting to say cheers?


----------



## js593

Unfortunately with my new setup, i can no longer use a PSU cover. I will get pics tonight, or tomorrow (also to be added to the list) My Arctic Hybrid system is now on the bottom of the case, and the lines will prevent the use of a cover. I'm not too worried about that, more of the rest of the case. Its a mess, i'll get the pics later. the only thing I'm the lease bit impressed with is the Bitfenix cable setup i got the for the HDD's. Soooo clean.

Here's a pic of the internals. Maybe some advice can be givin based on that. Cabled are annoying. I wish i could go 100% wireless.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Unfortunately with my new setup, i can no longer use a PSU cover. I will get pics tonight, or tomorrow (also to be added to the list) My Arctic Hybrid system is now on the bottom of the case, and the lines will prevent the use of a cover. I'm not too worried about that, more of the rest of the case. Its a mess, i'll get the pics later. the only thing I'm the lease bit impressed with is the Bitfenix cable setup i got the for the HDD's. Soooo clean.
> 
> Here's a pic of the internals. Maybe some advice can be givin based on that. Cabled are annoying. I wish i could go 100% wireless.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wireless







I just noticed you also have a Gene!








I tucked a few of the cables between the cable tie thingy and at the rubber grommet.
bundle the long cables at the back.
Snipped pic:

Also I completely removed the stock fan cables, HD audio cable and e-sata cable.

PS: You could drill small holes behind the mobo so those hd audio / usb 2.0 cables can fit through.


----------



## SortOfGrim

On a different note, now I need some advice.
This is my current setup but I'm not totally convinced about it.. Just your opinion about the air direction, please.

Should I change the top fans to blow in? So I also cool the ram and the a bit of the gpu?
Also I have the window panel.

I will







my new gpu when/if it arrives but for now I'll stick with air cooling.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> On a different note, now I need some advice.
> This is my current setup but I'm not totally convinced about it.. Just your opinion about the air direction, please.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I change the top fans to blow in? So I also cool the ram and the a bit of the gpu?
> Also I have the window panel.
> 
> I will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new gpu when/if it arrives but for now I'll stick with air cooling.


I would. I've done this and it drops temps because you are pulling in colder air over the radiator and I wanted something to blow on the components.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Any suggestions for cable management for this badass case? I got some pretty serious issues with some of my cables.. Mainly my USB, LED controller panel on the vertical slot, and the rear looks like a mess (i had to use fan extension cables for every fan in the case for my controller... any easy way to clean this up...?
> 
> Any suggestions would be fantastic.


go wireless??? ( kidding )

lots and lots of zip ties

HAHAHAHA i didnt even read this when i posed
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Unfortunately with my new setup, i can no longer use a PSU cover. I will get pics tonight, or tomorrow (also to be added to the list) My Arctic Hybrid system is now on the bottom of the case, and the lines will prevent the use of a cover. I'm not too worried about that, more of the rest of the case. Its a mess, i'll get the pics later. the only thing I'm the lease bit impressed with is the Bitfenix cable setup i got the for the HDD's. Soooo clean.
> 
> Here's a pic of the internals. Maybe some advice can be givin based on that. Cabled are annoying. I wish i could go 100% wireless.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


i also have wires going from rubber grommets under the board. and a couple are going through tie downs.




it isnt perfect ( all going in one cluster. ) but i like it

gonna get a custom psu cover from dwood asap. waiting for a response


----------



## rawfuls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oerfydkn09*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, where did you keep all the wiring?
Pretty neat!

I'm guessing inside the bays in which you covered up, would be neat to see how you managed that, though.


----------



## benito

hey guys, would any of you know how many fans we can connect to the fan controller using 'Y' cables or do any of you know if i can connect 9 fans to the fan controller.

four 120mm fans on the grey and black connector,
four 120mm fans on other grey and black connector,
one 140mm fan on the brown and black connector?


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> On a different note, now I need some advice.
> This is my current setup but I'm not totally convinced about it.. Just your opinion about the air direction, please.
> 
> Should I change the top fans to blow in? So I also cool the ram and the a bit of the gpu?
> Also I have the window panel.
> 
> I will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new gpu when/if it arrives but for now I'll stick with air cooling.


I noticed drops in temps (best temps i've had with my setup and I tried many combinations) when I turned *all* of my fans to blow inward... this case has enough venting to excavate the hot air







I can feel it bellowing out when I crank the fans up


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> I would. I've done this and it drops temps because you are pulling in colder air over the radiator and I wanted something to blow on the components.


I couldn't agree more


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benito*
> 
> hey guys, would any of you know how many fans we can connect to the fan controller using 'Y' cables or do any of you know if i can connect 9 fans to the fan controller.
> 
> four 120mm fans on the grey and black connector,
> four 120mm fans on other grey and black connector,
> one 140mm fan on the brown and black connector?


Lol no you cant run all those, its 1 amp per channel if I remember correctly. If you have any electronics experience you can do as I have done and wire up a relay to power them off the normal switch.


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> Lol no you cant run all those, its 1 amp per channel if I remember correctly. If you have any electronics experience you can do as I have done and wire up a relay to power them off the normal switch.


What are you referring to as "the normal switch?"


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Unfortunately with my new setup, i can no longer use a PSU cover. I will get pics tonight, or tomorrow (also to be added to the list) My Arctic Hybrid system is now on the bottom of the case, and the lines will prevent the use of a cover. I'm not too worried about that, more of the rest of the case. Its a mess, i'll get the pics later. the only thing I'm the lease bit impressed with is the Bitfenix cable setup i got the for the HDD's. Soooo clean.
> 
> Here's a pic of the internals. Maybe some advice can be givin based on that. Cabled are annoying. I wish i could go 100% wireless.


I ran a bunch of cables behind my mobo

http://minus.com/lPuCDoluaZozj


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> What are you referring to as "the normal switch?"


The fan controller that came with the case.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> I would. I've done this and it drops temps because you are pulling in colder air over the radiator and I wanted something to blow on the components.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> I noticed drops in temps (best temps i've had with my setup and I tried many combinations) when I turned *all* of my fans to blow inward... this case has enough venting to excavate the hot air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can feel it bellowing out when I crank the fans up


Thanx benben84 & kpforce1, in it is.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benito*
> 
> hey guys, would any of you know how many fans we can connect to the fan controller using 'Y' cables or do any of you know if i can connect 9 fans to the fan controller.
> 
> four 120mm fans on the grey and black connector,
> four 120mm fans on other grey and black connector,
> one 140mm fan on the brown and black connector?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> Lol no you cant run all those, its 1 amp per channel if I remember correctly. If you have any electronics experience you can do as I have done and wire up a relay to power them off the normal switch.


link to official post I got from CM

Explained:
It's 1 Amp per header / cable with the exception of the brown/black split cable that's 0.5 Amp per connector.

Example:
The power draw of a Corsair SP120 Quiet Edition 120mm fan is 0.08 Amps. Theoretically you can hook 6 fans up on one of the brown/black connectors. I wouldn't though.

Note: I wouldn't put more than 3 fans per header directly on the Front Panel print plate. This still gives you 9 fans. Unless someone put more fans on it..


----------



## stepek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Thanx benben84 & kpforce1, in it is.


Since i first learnt to build PC's, in the dark and hidden cave that we must all go to learn such a dark craft, i have always been told, from to back cooling, drag your cool air over your hardware and push it out the back, but this sometimes seems a little backwards.

I am going to strip all teh case fans from my ST tonight, and stick a bunch of new Corsair SP120's in place on them, and then over the weekend much to the annoyance of my gf, spend the time ignoring her and rearranging fans. The only Out fans i am going to use will be the H100 in the room, as heat rises i figure it is futile to try and defie physics and get cold air drawn in from the roof port.

Also going to see how much affect on the air flow the magnetic case covers i bought are, they look sexy, which in IT terms means they will be the devil! :S

ill post some build pictures tonight of the various layers of Case Nudity and gratuitous XXX hardware that is going into this new machine.

Laterdays

Step


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stepek*
> 
> Since i first learnt to build PC's, in the dark and hidden cave that we must all go to learn such a dark craft, i have always been told, from to back cooling, drag your cool air over your hardware and push it out the back, but this sometimes seems a little backwards.
> 
> I am going to strip all teh case fans from my ST tonight, and stick a bunch of new Corsair SP120's in place on them, and then over the weekend much to the annoyance of my gf, spend the time ignoring her and rearranging fans. The only Out fans i am going to use will be the H100 in the room, as heat rises i figure it is futile to try and defie physics and get cold air drawn in from the roof port.
> 
> Also going to see how much affect on the air flow the magnetic case covers i bought are, they look sexy, which in IT terms means they will be the devil! :S
> 
> ill post some build pictures tonight of the various layers of Case Nudity and gratuitous XXX hardware that is going into this new machine.
> 
> Laterdays
> 
> Step


I've tested the "hot air rises" thing and as much sense as it makes it is simply not something to consider when you are blowing all the air around with fans, my results indicated this. It's more of a concern to have good positive pressure and making sure that all components have direct air blowing over them and to channel the air movement towards your exit fan(s).

Here is how I found to be the best results for temps on air cooling:


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> link to official post I got from CM
> 
> Explained:
> It's 1 Amp per header / cable with the exception of the brown/black split cable that's 0.5 Amp per connector.
> 
> Example:
> The power draw of a Corsair SP120 Quiet Edition 120mm fan is 0.08 Amps. Theoretically you can hook 6 fans up on one of the brown/black connectors. I wouldn't though.
> 
> Note: I wouldn't put more than 3 fans per header directly on the Front Panel print plate. This still gives you 9 fans. Unless someone put more fans on it..


Might be full speed it uses .8 amps but starting up is what will burn it out as it will require more draw to get going.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

I just got a great idea and was wondering if it was possible to do this... I am going to buy this EL Wire kit Link.

Since the end of the wire has a two pin connector, could I connect this directly to the case LED button connector or do I have to go off of molex with the inverter? I would imagine the voltage is low enough to power the wire without messing it up... If i do it this way I dont need the inverter or have to figure out how to mount the switch...


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> Might be full speed it uses .8 amps but starting up is what will burn it out as it will require more draw to get going.



8 fans max according to CM europe


----------



## benito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> link to official post I got from CM
> 
> Explained:
> It's 1 Amp per header / cable with the exception of the brown/black split cable that's 0.5 Amp per connector.
> 
> Example:
> The power draw of a Corsair SP120 Quiet Edition 120mm fan is 0.08 Amps. Theoretically you can hook 6 fans up on one of the brown/black connectors. I wouldn't though.
> 
> Note: I wouldn't put more than 3 fans per header directly on the Front Panel print plate. This still gives you 9 fans. Unless someone put more fans on it..


Thank you sir for this information I find it of great value!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> Might be full speed it uses .8 amps but starting up is what will burn it out as it will require more draw to get going.


But how long does it take for the fans to spin up to 1200 rpm's? I would consider this a real issue if it took a while, but they get up to full speed pretty quick.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 
> 8 fans max according to CM europe


I can just connect the 140 directly to 12v


----------



## sgtgates

Hey everyone, Ive been kinda quiet on OCN regarding posts but I would like to thank those of you who helped me set up my custom loop and orientation set up for my first time, as well as some inspiration!. Its been awhile so sorry for not recognizing you. Here are some pictures of my rig. Let me know if you want more pictures or have questions on my build or my modding. Water cooling Radiators are 1 XSPC 280 rad and 1 Swiftech 120 rad. Both I had to mod to fit so its a squeeze







Also check out my rig profile if so desired! to see components, although pics are not updated. Sorry for bad picture quality all I had was my webcam.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benito*
> 
> Thank you sir for this information I find it of great value!
> But how long does it take for the fans to spin up to 1200 rpm's? I would consider this a real issue if it took a while, but they get up to full speed pretty quick.
> I can just connect the 140 directly to 12v


If you connect directly to a 4-pin molex it will run at full blast. I don't remember who it was but someone had a Zalman Fan Mate 2 attached, that way you can at least adjust it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Hey everyone, Ive been kinda quiet on OCN regarding posts but I would like to thank those of you who helped me set up my custom loop and orientation set up for my first time, as well as some inspiration!. Its been awhile so sorry for not recognizing you. Here are some pictures of my rig. Let me know if you want more pictures or have questions on my build or my modding. Water cooling Radiators are 1 XSPC 280 rad and 1 Swiftech 120 rad. Both I had to mod to fit so its a squeeze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also check out my rig profile if so desired! to see components, although pics are not updated. Sorry for bad picture quality all I had was my webcam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Even with the iffy quality







it's looking good!
What is the back plate and psu cover ..erm covered with?
You are a real Storm fan, I see.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> If you connect directly to a 4-pin molex it will run at full blast. I don't remember who it was but someone had a Zalman Fan Mate 2 attached, that way you can at least adjust it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even with the iffy quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's looking good!
> What is the back plate and psu cover ..erm covered with?
> You are a real Storm fan, I see.


Carbon fiber film!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Awesome! The most impressive one is at 14:44


----------



## AngelZest

My Submission for the club <3


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stepek*
> 
> Since i first learnt to build PC's, in the dark and hidden cave that we must all go to learn such a dark craft, i have always been told, from to back cooling, drag your cool air over your hardware and push it out the back, but this sometimes seems a little backwards.
> 
> I am going to strip all teh case fans from my ST tonight, and stick a bunch of new Corsair SP120's in place on them, and then over the weekend much to the annoyance of my gf, spend the time ignoring her and rearranging fans. The only Out fans i am going to use will be the H100 in the room, as heat rises i figure it is futile to try and defie physics and get cold air drawn in from the roof port.
> 
> Also going to see how much affect on the air flow the magnetic case covers i bought are, they look sexy, which in IT terms means they will be the devil! :S
> 
> ill post some build pictures tonight of the various layers of Case Nudity and gratuitous XXX hardware that is going into this new machine.
> 
> Laterdays
> 
> Step


What i've learned, is that it really depends on the cfm of the fans, number of them, how directional the air "flow" stream is, and components in the case... also what works best for one person may not work as well for another. All components are under water in my rig and I have a 280 up top, 140 on top of that, 140 in the back, and a thick 240 in the front...with rads in nearly all spots for fans coupled with the delta between water/air tem are the primary reason for my setup works best with all fans blowing into the case







.


----------



## Whiteshadow2569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> I just got a great idea and was wondering if it was possible to do this... I am going to buy this EL Wire kit Link.
> 
> Since the end of the wire has a two pin connector, could I connect this directly to the case LED button connector or do I have to go off of molex with the inverter? I would imagine the voltage is low enough to power the wire without messing it up... If i do it this way I dont need the inverter or have to figure out how to mount the switch...


I connected my Bitfenix Alchemy LED Lighting directly into the case LED button connector and it works like a charm. If i sleep with my computer on i can just turn off the lights and its no longer annoying to sleep with.

Does the light in the link run off 12V power. If so, you should have no problem but if not then i don't know what could happen?


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whiteshadow2569*
> 
> I connected my Bitfenix Alchemy LED Lighting directly into the case LED button connector and it works like a charm. If i sleep with my computer on i can just turn off the lights and its no longer annoying to sleep with.
> 
> Does the light in the link run off 12V power. If so, you should have no problem but if not then i don't know what could happen?


am fairly positive that the LED connector runs on 3 or 5 volts and after talking to a Xoxide rep we determined that if the wire will run with a 2x AA battery pack connected then it must be 3 volts... Surely the LEDs in the fans arent 12v


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whiteshadow2569*
> 
> I connected my Bitfenix Alchemy LED Lighting directly into the case LED button connector and it works like a charm. If i sleep with my computer on i can just turn off the lights and its no longer annoying to sleep with.
> 
> Does the light in the link run off 12V power. If so, you should have no problem but if not then i don't know what could happen?


double post? -.-


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> am fairly positive that the LED connector runs on 3 or 5 volts and after talking to a Xoxide rep we determined that if the wire will run with a 2x AA battery pack connected then it must be 3 volts... Surely the LEDs in the fans arent 12v


No LED's in fans have resistors that lower the voltage down to the correct voltage. You can just connect it anywhere and expect it to work.


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benito*
> 
> Thank you sir for this information I find it of great value!
> But how long does it take for the fans to spin up to 1200 rpm's? I would consider this a real issue if it took a while, but they get up to full speed pretty quick.


Its not about time, its about the amount of draw the motor place when first switched on and current flows into it rapidly. Time doesnt really matter as even a split second of multiple fans turning on could cause it to short out. I havent really looked into it as I just use a relay and avoid any issues but hey what do I know I only have a degree in electrical engineering....


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> No LED's in fans have resistors that lower the voltage down to the correct voltage. You can just connect it anywhere and expect it to work.


Im not sure if maybe you mean to say cant or what... I would imagine it should work... I am gonna go grab my multimeter and debunk this once and for all

Edit: The lead is exactly 12.05V... while I know this is no big for LEDs I have no idea of the physical properties of EL wire and whether or not they can handle a higher voltage than what they are rated for... if not... I can probably buy and extension cable and put in some inline resistors.

I checked http://elwire.net and they claim that it can handle voltages ranging from 100V-200V AC and 6V-12V DC so it should be ok? They also say that the brightness is based solely upon the frequency of the power

But then this page says that the inverter is used to convert the DC to high frequency AC current.. http://www.elwire.net/components/electroluminescent-wire/
I am really lost right now... Has anyone had personal experience with EL wire?

This article says DC current will not work because it will pass through the wire and stop after exciting the electrons...
http://science.howstuffworks.com/electroluminescent-wire2.htm

The whole purpose of the EL wire was to get even light distribution instead of having gaps in between LEDs

anyone had experience with the NZXT Hue? http://www.xoxide.com/nzxt-huergb-ledcontroller.html


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

finally got round to fitting a LED strip in the roof of my trooper today after it had been sat on my desk for a couple of months


----------



## Sassanou

Hello !

Here is the Modding that I have done on the Stryker











You can go there to see my work (only the Modding) in this video :






Hope you will enjoy


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sassanou*
> 
> Hello !
> 
> Here is the Modding that I have done on the Stryker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can go there to see my work (only the Modding) in this video :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you will enjoy


wow thats some nice cut out work, very impressed


----------



## NASzi

Did a few things to my stryker yesterday:
-added red led strips up top and on the bottom
-found a nifty spot to put a fan/light controller
-swapped my radiator fans to intake to the case instead of exhaust
-Added an intake fan under the hard drive cages (not pictured, corsair AF 120)

Here's some pics

http://minus.com/lN6DzaJmLILc9

http://minus.com/lbvmCMAYvnHsXU

http://minus.com/lbwwJd7EIgayqz

http://minus.com/lbcACrtcCRcBUc

http://minus.com/lwIhoTaOxDR46

http://minus.com/lbiEykxULQsN9N

http://minus.com/lydLA129wMLqe

http://minus.com/lJw8AvMFyhxa

And here you can see how I stealth my light controller and my DVD drive:

http://minus.com/lbmPPa6q5AkyOn

http://minus.com/lHRKvoScSjRfM


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> Did a few things to my stryker yesterday:
> -added red led strips up top and on the bottom
> -found a nifty spot to put a fan/light controller
> -swapped my radiator fans to intake to the case instead of exhaust
> -Added an intake fan under the hard drive cages (not pictured, corsair AF 120)
> 
> http://minus.com/lbwwJd7EIgayqz


Welcome to the jungle









Is that the fan controller? If so, do you have the side panel on and how on earth do you control it then?


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Welcome to the jungle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the fan controller? If so, do you have the side panel on and how on earth do you control it then?


I believe that is just a pcb, which allows several fans to run at either 50% or full speed, depending on the voltage coming thru that molex.


----------



## S1lv3rflame

This may sound like a poor excuse for not posting pics, But i am currently in a temp position. Its a mess... And the system is not yet finished... a 240 + 120mm rad is to be installed.


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Welcome to the jungle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the fan controller? If so, do you have the side panel on and how on earth do you control it then?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1lv3rflame*
> 
> I believe that is just a pcb, which allows several fans to run at either 50% or full speed, depending on the voltage coming thru that molex.


Yes it's a sunbeam fan controller, it has a PWM input which means i can set it to control it's 3 channels manually or by the PWM from the Motherboard. It's actually a fan controller but I use it for lights and for fans.

As car as controlling it, I have two options, remove the side panel when I need to change something, or just remove the grille from that back side panel of the case. For now, I just remove the back panel because I really have no reason to need to mess with it often.


----------



## unimatrixzero

I am Amazed at the Work you guys are doing.. sorry about my Disappearance.. Things got hecktick there and I missed you guy.. Love your Work..


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> I am Amazed at the Work you guys are doing.. sorry about my Disappearance.. Things got hecktick there and I missed you guy.. Love your Work..


Guy is one happy fellow


----------



## stepek

i am nearly finished with the first build of my machine, had some hickups down to a falling out between myself and the UD5H's z77 chips ability to raid drives. We didn't talk for a little while, but got over it, and its got an OS on it now.

really want to post the pic i took of the hardware going into the case, but i dont think it would be worth it, unless some of the tech head was a couple of pictures to look at, should have a pic of the finished vanilla build up tonight, if not tomorrow.

really need to find some new SATA cables though, i want some nice blue ones, as i am going with red and blue for the accent colours of the case.


----------



## stepek

i am nearly finished with the first build of my machine, had some hickups down to a falling out between myself and the UD5H's z77 chips ability to raid drives. We didn't talk for a little while, but got over it, and its got an OS on it now.

really want to post the pic i took of the hardware going into the case, but i dont think it would be worth it, unless some of the tech head was a couple of pictures to look at, should have a pic of the finished vanilla build up tonight, if not tomorrow.

really need to find some new SATA cables though, i want some nice blue ones, as i am going with red and blue for the accent colours of the case.


----------



## stepek

fixed this issue...ignore it


----------



## stepek

i have a tech level question, for me my case is perfect, i love it, however like all tech, it has just a single flaw in it, the molex connector for the control panel, i have had a quick push through the thread to see if there is a guide or a how to change this from a molex to a sata connector to get it in line with the rest of my build, but as yet, not seen anything,

I know that the molex runs a 5V live and the sata runs a 3.3v live, has anyone successfully switched it over.

I hate that i have to run a molex string in the case just for this front panel.

if there is a link, or info, or just s simple, yes it works, splice the cable and press on a new sata adapter, i would appreciate a confirmation.

laterdays
step


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

my suggestion (all be it a unpopular one) would of been to stay clear of a Corsair PSU

although they are good quality there idea of modular pretty much doesn't exist.

be quiet on the other hand have it best where they even have an option that has 3/4 (can't remember which) sata power cables and 1 molex on a single cable.

I understand the cables for sata are the same as molex so you should be able to just swap the connections over but with it running less volts you may find it has trouble powering it once it has loads of fans selected


----------



## stepek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry*
> 
> my suggestion (all be it a unpopular one) would of been to stay clear of a Corsair PSU
> 
> although they are good quality there idea of modular pretty much doesn't exist.


well, there is only one problem, and thats i have a 860i sat in my case at work while the raid drives initialize tonight









I agree however, that the idea of a modular power supply is possibly not the right word for it, a modular to me would mean that i can have a set of building blocks to create the PSU i wanted, sending the amount of power i want to the location i wanted.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry*
> 
> I understand the cables for sata are the same as molex so you should be able to just swap the connections over but with it running less volts you may find it has trouble powering it once it has loads of fans selected


With regards to the header controlling the fans, i am planning on getting my geeky little hands on one of the corsair link kits, as i have bought a series of link compatible products to allow me to automate the fan controls and lighting i plan for the ST case to make it look sexy under my desk, where no one will ever see it


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sassanou*
> 
> Hello !
> 
> Here is the Modding that I have done on the Stryker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can go there to see my work (only the Modding) in this video :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you will enjoy


You just made our Face book page..


----------



## benben84

Ok, so I spent a lot of time this weekend rerunning all the cables better and soldering all my LED tape. Got the inside of the case wired and running but the wires behind the mobo are just terrible to work with, everything is just way too long and since I don't have a full modular I have a lot of extra wire to coil up and try to stash. Next time I'm going fully modular, sleeving it all along with custom lengths.

Anyway, on to the pictures!

Unlike most of the pictures I've seen I didn't want to light up the side the hard drive cages so I placed one strip of tape behind the support facing the motherboard instead and the rest around the inside perimeter.. I also have strips around the edge of the window on the panel itself.





This was a side project I did with the kids today and I deemed it fitting.


I need to start working on the top panel now as well as underneath the case for some subtle glow, looks like I won't be the only one with this either now. To finish the lighting I plan to get a 3 pin splitter panel and a switch to hook it all up. I was also thinking about getting extensions and save the time sleeving but with as much wire as I already have am thinking of waiting a bit and eventually replace the one I have with a modular when I build my HTPC. I really need a second GPU now!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Ok, so I spent a lot of time this weekend rerunning all the cables better and soldering all my LED tape. Got the inside of the case wired and running but the wires behind the mobo are just terrible to work with, everything is just way too long and since I don't have a full modular I have a lot of extra wire to coil up and try to stash. Next time I'm going fully modular, sleeving it all along with custom lengths.
> 
> Anyway, on to the pictures!
> 
> Unlike most of the pictures I've seen I didn't want to light up the side the hard drive cages so I placed one strip of tape behind the support facing the motherboard instead and the rest around the inside perimeter.. I also have strips around the edge of the window on the panel itself.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a side project I did with the kids today and I deemed it fitting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to start working on the top panel now as well as underneath the case for some subtle glow, looks like I won't be the only one with this either now. To finish the lighting I plan to get a 3 pin splitter panel and a switch to hook it all up. I was also thinking about getting extensions and save the time sleeving but with as much wire as I already have am thinking of waiting a bit and eventually replace the one I have with a modular when I build my HTPC. I really need a second GPU now!


Great Idea to close off the Drive bays from view but the Great thing about the Storm Trooper is that there is so much you can do with that part of the Case too.. Very Easy to make a cover for it.. So Many different ways and styles.. to do it.. Including blacking it out as you did.. Great Job.


----------



## badkarma013

I'm about to buy a storm Stryker. Thing is I don't like the white. I'd prefer it in red or black. I'm not a painter so any ideas how to get this done?


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badkarma013*
> 
> I'm about to buy a storm Stryker. Thing is I don't like the white. I'd prefer it in red or black. I'm not a painter so any ideas how to get this done?


If you want black just buy the Trooper and a window panel like I did. Red you would really need to do some painting unless you have crazy skills with vinyl.


----------



## KJThaDon

Hi just got my Storm Trooper, but have a few questions. Can someone show me where you guys got the "PSU Covers" on your Troopers? Would this one work? http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-x-psu-cover/

Also any sites that sell mods or accessories specifically for the Trooper, besides http://www.cmstore-usa.com/search.php?search_query=trooper

And what are these for?



Thank you!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KJThaDon*
> 
> Hi just got my Storm Trooper, but have a few questions. Can someone show me where you guys got the "PSU Covers" on your Troopers? Would this one work? http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-x-psu-cover/
> 
> Also any sites that sell mods or accessories specifically for the Trooper, besides http://www.cmstore-usa.com/search.php?search_query=trooper
> 
> And what are these for?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


I had the last HAF-X psu-cover in Europe, bought from the CM store.







I haven't seen them anywhere else but if you're handy you can use plexiglass or ask around if you're not.
As far as I know only the CM store that sell CM accessories, kinda lame but understandable.

The top one is a speaker and below looks like 8 pin extender for the motherboard


----------



## NASzi

I've seen alot of people saying they've gotten 8 pin extenders with their trooper/strykers. I just double checked, I didn't get one. Not that I Needed it though, I Have sleeved extensions.


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Ok, so I spent a lot of time this weekend rerunning all the cables better and soldering all my LED tape. Got the inside of the case wired and running but the wires behind the mobo are just terrible to work with, everything is just way too long and since I don't have a full modular I have a lot of extra wire to coil up and try to stash. Next time I'm going fully modular, sleeving it all along with custom lengths.
> 
> Anyway, on to the pictures!
> 
> Unlike most of the pictures I've seen I didn't want to light up the side the hard drive cages so I placed one strip of tape behind the support facing the motherboard instead and the rest around the inside perimeter.. I also have strips around the edge of the window on the panel itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a side project I did with the kids today and I deemed it fitting.
> 
> 
> I need to start working on the top panel now as well as underneath the case for some subtle glow, looks like I won't be the only one with this either now. To finish the lighting I plan to get a 3 pin splitter panel and a switch to hook it all up. I was also thinking about getting extensions and save the time sleeving but with as much wire as I already have am thinking of waiting a bit and eventually replace the one I have with a modular when I build my HTPC. I really need a second GPU now!


That's how I Did my lighting too, only around the motherboard compartment, I didn't want to light up an area of the case with nothing interesting in it.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> I've seen alot of people saying they've gotten 8 pin extenders with their trooper/strykers. I just double checked, I didn't get one. Not that I Needed it though, I Have sleeved extensions.


Did you check in the "hidden" compartment? That's where mine was.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> That's how I Did my lighting too, only around the motherboard compartment, I didn't want to light up an area of the case with nothing interesting in it.


I saw that, I really like it that way. You've pretty much lit your case up how I've been planning to do mine since I got lol, I've also planned to stealth my drives the same way you did but never got around to it since the wife uses it from time to time.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KJThaDon*
> 
> Hi just got my Storm Trooper, but have a few questions. Can someone show me where you guys got the "PSU Covers" on your Troopers? Would this one work? http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-x-psu-cover/
> 
> Also any sites that sell mods or accessories specifically for the Trooper, besides http://www.cmstore-usa.com/search.php?search_query=trooper
> 
> And what are these for?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Its an 8pin extention for powering your cpu, upper left hand corner of boards usually, and the other is a case speaker, you can plug that in right next too all of your i/o panel connectors. Such as power/reset switch and hdd led ect.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Probably the last major update for my Trooper. Pix say more than words:








Stock settings atm.


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Did you check in the "hidden" compartment? That's where mine was.
> I saw that, I really like it that way. You've pretty much lit your case up how I've been planning to do mine since I got lol, I've also planned to stealth my drives the same way you did but never got around to it since the wife uses it from time to time.


Yes I checked, and the stealthing thing takes 2 minutes, pull off both side panels, push the drive back a little and install the cover to make sure it's back enough, the holes for the drive should line up with an open spot on the back side of the case, install thumb screws there and you're done. No modification needed. I don't know why everyone isn't doing it.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> Yes I checked, and the stealthing thing takes 2 minutes, pull off both side panels, push the drive back a little and install the cover to make sure it's back enough, the holes for the drive should line up with an open spot on the back side of the case, install thumb screws there and you're done. No modification needed. I don't know why everyone isn't doing it.


The drive would be easy to do but I don't want my wife to have to pull the front cover off to use the drive as she would probably scratch or break something lol.


----------



## badkarma013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> If you want black just buy the Trooper and a window panel like I did. Red you would really need to do some painting unless you have crazy skills with vinyl.


Thanks! Where did you buy the side window panel? I found the storm trooper with window on the CM Storm page but only places selling it seem to be Australia. I can't find anyplace with just the window either. Thanks for your help!!


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badkarma013*
> 
> Thanks! Where did you buy the side window panel? I found the storm trooper with window on the CM Storm page but only places selling it seem to be Australia. I can't find anyplace with just the window either. Thanks for your help!!


I haven't seen the Trooper sold with a window so you would just have to purchase the regular version, at least here in the US. The window panel only comes from CM directly, you have to purchase it from their online store here.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> You just made our Face book page..


We have a facebook page??


----------



## badkarma013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> I haven't seen the Trooper sold with a window so you would just have to purchase the regular version, at least here in the US. The window panel only comes from CM directly, you have to purchase it from their online store here.


Thanks. I bought the window online today. Once I get the case ill apply for membership.


----------



## Jacer200

Hi everyone!! I just got my Storm Trooper today and ripped apart my old rig and threw everything inside. I picked up a Switch 810 for a water cooling build but decided to put all my $$$ into sli gtx 700 series once they drop this year. So I sold my Switch and picked up the Trooper and so far so good. I really like the sturdy handle for transportation.






I tried to keep it as clean as possilbe upfront and went with a hdd, ssd stealth approach for fun. I did my best with the rear cabling but that darn psu is such a pain.

rig sig


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stepek*
> 
> i have a tech level question, for me my case is perfect, i love it, however like all tech, it has just a single flaw in it, the molex connector for the control panel, i have had a quick push through the thread to see if there is a guide or a how to change this from a molex to a sata connector to get it in line with the rest of my build, but as yet, not seen anything,
> 
> I know that the molex runs a 5V live and the sata runs a 3.3v live, has anyone successfully switched it over.
> 
> I hate that i have to run a molex string in the case just for this front panel.
> 
> if there is a link, or info, or just s simple, yes it works, splice the cable and press on a new sata adapter, i would appreciate a confirmation.
> 
> laterdays
> step


http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/power-supply-specifications-atx-reference,3061-11.html

sata has 12v and 5v and to my knowledge no longer uses 3.3v ( could be wrong, but dont think i am) either way yes you can easily mod it out . the diagram above shows which wires to use if you dont have a multimeter

Edit i am wrong. but most hd manufactures just convert the 5v to 3.3 inside of units because of molex to sata.


----------



## DirtyZ

Hello everyone. I'm a brand spankin new member with a new trooper case. There really are some amazing builds here. Gives me some good inspiration.

anyway, here's my case in assembly. I'm mostly done and just testing the new radiator configuration for leaks. My setup is getting pretty dated but it's been pretty good to me. It's an i5-750 on an Asus p7p55d board at 4.2ghz cooled by an xspc rasa 240mm kit. GPU is a stock clocked evga 560 ti 448.







Overall, I'm pretty impressed with the case so far. Should give me the breathing room I was lacking in my old cooler master 690. I have a couple small quality control gripes about it but nothing big enough to send it back for an exchange.


----------



## stepek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/power-supply-specifications-atx-reference,3061-11.html
> 
> sata has 12v and 5v and to my knowledge no longer uses 3.3v ( could be wrong, but dont think i am) either way yes you can easily mod it out . the diagram above shows which wires to use if you dont have a multimeter
> 
> Edit i am wrong. but most hd manufactures just convert the 5v to 3.3 inside of units because of molex to sata.


cheers for the heads up dude, but it turns out i am a utter tool at times, i seem to be having a very bad couple of weeks (not good for someone who works as 2nd and 3rd line support for a software house!)

i realised that to power the x-dock in the case front i will need a molex connector anyway, so i might as well run the single line molex connector from my psu and power both the top panel and x-dock for back up purposes, and not worry about this until i do a massive rewire of my case later on when i get some colour coded cables and change out the look again.

unless there is an easy way to update the x-dock unit to run via a sata power supply, but i guess not. What have the CMST guru's done here?


----------



## Whiteshadow2569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stepek*
> 
> cheers for the heads up dude, but it turns out i am a utter tool at times, i seem to be having a very bad couple of weeks (not good for someone who works as 2nd and 3rd line support for a software house!)
> 
> i realised that to power the x-dock in the case front i will need a molex connector anyway, so i might as well run the single line molex connector from my psu and power both the top panel and x-dock for back up purposes, and not worry about this until i do a massive rewire of my case later on when i get some colour coded cables and change out the look again.
> 
> unless there is an easy way to update the x-dock unit to run via a sata power supply, but i guess not. What have the CMST guru's done here?


Did you need something like this?

http://www.computeralliance.com.au/sata-power-15-pin-input-to-molex-4-pin-output-adapter-%5Bsata-pw2ma%5D


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stepek*
> 
> cheers for the heads up dude, but it turns out i am a utter tool at times, i seem to be having a very bad couple of weeks (not good for someone who works as 2nd and 3rd line support for a software house!)
> 
> i realised that to power the x-dock in the case front i will need a molex connector anyway, so i might as well run the single line molex connector from my psu and power both the top panel and x-dock for back up purposes, and not worry about this until i do a massive rewire of my case later on when i get some colour coded cables and change out the look again.
> 
> unless there is an easy way to update the x-dock unit to run via a sata power supply, but i guess not. What have the CMST guru's done here?


You could buy a sata female to male power cable and mod the x-dock that way. I removed it and used the sata component cable (both sata power and data) from the Corsair Obsidian 650D.
Mostly because I have an older (5.25") hard drive.


----------



## stepek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> You could buy a sata female to male power cable and mod the x-dock that way. I removed it and used the sata component cable (both sata power and data) from the Corsair Obsidian 650D.
> Mostly because I have an older (5.25") hard drive.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


See, now i really like that idea, its stream lined and sexy, and i like that it allows me not to need a dvd drive mounted in the case, its a nice idea that i might have to steal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whiteshadow2569*
> 
> Did you need something like this?
> 
> http://www.computeralliance.com.au/sata-power-15-pin-input-to-molex-4-pin-output-adapter-%5Bsata-pw2ma%5D


Yeah, i thought about these, and they are the preferred option i think, it means less work, and less stress than having to worry about blowing a component if the cable fails.

my new dominator memory arrived in the post today, so now i will be able to get some pics up tonight of my vanilla base build.


----------



## pabloyz

Hello from Spain,

This is my first post and this is my new machine:

PSU: NZXT 650W HALE90 80+ Gold
HDD Barracuda 7200.14 2TB SATA3
SSD: Crucial M4 128GB
Box: CM Storm Stryker con Ventana
RAM: G.Skill F3-14900CL9Q-16GBZL RipjawsZ
Optical: Asus DRW-24B5ST/BLK/G/AS Retail SATA *****
Card reader: CoolBox CR-600 lector tarjetas + DNIe
MB: ASUS MAXIMUS V FORMULA
CPU: Intel Core i5 3570K 3.4GHz 22nm
Cooler: CORSAIR Hydro series H100I
Graphic card: MSI N670GTX Power Edition 2GD5/OC
Screen: Acer D241H 24"

http://img96.imageshack.us/i/74323487629691281029106.jpg/
http://img547.imageshack.us/i/40599348763061794760347.jpg/
http://img571.imageshack.us/i/60308948762965461436612.jpg/
http://img694.imageshack.us/i/imag0269uq.jpg/
http://img4.imageshack.us/i/imag0270v.jpg/


----------



## CheWyn

Somebody help me pls.Where i can buy EL Backlight - cuttable white in usa. I need it to mod logo light. But i don't know where to buy it?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pabloyz*
> 
> Hello from Spain,
> 
> This is my first post and this is my new machine:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> PSU: NZXT 650W HALE90 80+ Gold
> HDD Barracuda 7200.14 2TB SATA3
> SSD: Crucial M4 128GB
> Box: CM Storm Stryker con Ventana
> RAM: G.Skill F3-14900CL9Q-16GBZL RipjawsZ
> Optical: Asus DRW-24B5ST/BLK/G/AS Retail SATA *****
> Card reader: CoolBox CR-600 lector tarjetas + DNIe
> MB: ASUS MAXIMUS V FORMULA
> CPU: Intel Core i5 3570K 3.4GHz 22nm
> Cooler: CORSAIR Hydro series H100I
> Graphic card: MSI N670GTX Power Edition 2GD5/OC
> Screen: Acer D241H 24"
> 
> http://img96.imageshack.us/i/74323487629691281029106.jpg
> http://img547.imageshack.us/i/40599348763061794760347.jpg
> http://img571.imageshack.us/i/60308948762965461436612.jpg
> http://img694.imageshack.us/i/imag0269uq.jpg
> http://img4.imageshack.us/i/imag0270v.jpg


Welcome!


















PS: either put the image link directly in the post or upload them here cause they way too small


----------



## Stormleader42

So glad to be finally joining this club... My Stryker arrives tomorrow.







I'm currently using a Storm Scout case, which while awesome, is a little small for my water cooling ambitions hah.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CheWyn*
> 
> Somebody help me pls.Where i can buy EL Backlight - cuttable white in usa. I need it to mod logo light. But i don't know where to buy it?


ebay and a couple of sites
i cant find them now. but one guy who modded his stryker had a good link [ he bought high density led strips ] i think they sold el wire. us based


----------



## js593

I refuse to set up 30+ links, so here's the link to my Photobucket

http://s94.beta.photobucket.com/user/js593/library/New%20computer

Enjoy the sexy pics, you can toss me on the list. Look at the username if you need proof lol.

Sorry for some of the ****y pics, I just got my DSLR, and im still getting used to the settings.


----------



## wong93

Hello guys, i've got some questions to ask before i purchase the the Storm Trooper Window Edition:

1) Can the drive bays mount fan on all 3 sides?? Like if I rotate both fans that come with the case to face front, I will have no more fans facing the side panel, so I'm wondering am I able to do that

2) If the above situation is unavailable, then how can I have 2 fans on both front and side panel?? Is the front of case able to mount 2 fans itself?? or the side panel has space to mount 2 fans?? thanks


----------



## Whiteshadow2569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wong93*
> 
> Hello guys, i've got some questions to ask before i purchase the the Storm Trooper Window Edition:
> 
> 1) Can the drive bays mount fan on all 3 sides?? Like if I rotate both fans that come with the case to face front, I will have no more fans facing the side panel, so I'm wondering am I able to do that
> 
> 2) If the above situation is unavailable, then how can I have 2 fans on both front and side panel?? Is the front of case able to mount 2 fans itself?? or the side panel has space to mount 2 fans?? thanks


I don't know if i correctly understand your question. The drive cages can only use 1 fan and the cage itself can be rotated to face the front or to blow air through the sides. Also the cages are mounted independently of each other so for example, 1 can face the front and the other could face the side.

Check this link to see what i was saying.

http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/cm_storm_trooper_review,8.html


----------



## js593

These cases are made for either front or side panel, You cannot use both. If you want to use both, i think you'll have to make some sort of bracket and ditch the HDD bays. Why exactly would you want to do this? You dont need THAT much airflow (more is always better, but you don't want to push your limits)


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> I refuse to set up 30+ links, so here's the link to my Photobucket
> 
> http://s94.beta.photobucket.com/user/js593/library/New%20computer
> 
> Enjoy the sexy pics, you can toss me on the list. Look at the username if you need proof lol.
> 
> Sorry for some of the ****y pics, I just got my DSLR, and im still getting used to the settings.


Welcome!
















2 questions: What fan controllers is that plus how much watt per channel? And what kind of GPU cooler is that, custom??









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wong93*
> 
> Hello guys, i've got some questions to ask before i purchase the the Storm Trooper Window Edition:
> 
> 1) Can the drive bays mount fan on all 3 sides?? Like if I rotate both fans that come with the case to face front, I will have no more fans facing the side panel, so I'm wondering am I able to do that
> 
> 2) If the above situation is unavailable, then how can I have 2 fans on both front and side panel?? Is the front of case able to mount 2 fans itself?? or the side panel has space to mount 2 fans?? thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whiteshadow2569*
> 
> I don't know if i correctly understand your question. The drive cages can only use 1 fan and the cage itself can be rotated to face the front or to blow air through the sides. Also the cages are mounted independently of each other so for example, 1 can face the front and the other could face the side.
> 
> Check this link to see what i was saying.
> 
> http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/cm_storm_trooper_review,8.html










Also wong93, the window version won't be able to mount fans on the side panels.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wong93*
> 
> Hello guys, i've got some questions to ask before i purchase the the Storm Trooper Window Edition:
> 
> 1) Can the drive bays mount fan on all 3 sides?? Like if I rotate both fans that come with the case to face front, I will have no more fans facing the side panel, so I'm wondering am I able to do that
> 
> 2) If the above situation is unavailable, then how can I have 2 fans on both front and side panel?? Is the front of case able to mount 2 fans itself?? or the side panel has space to mount 2 fans?? thanks


Answer to 1: No.

Answer to 2: The only way you could mount fans on the sides of the cages while having the original fans to the front of the case would be to have custom mounts added. I assume you only want to do this for aesthetics with LED fans? It would not increase airflow but I can imagine it would look kind of neat I guess.


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 questions: What fan controllers is that plus how much watt per channel? And what kind of GPU cooler is that, custom??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Scythe Kazi-Q 8

Not sure on the wattage, shows as 1A per channel.

The GPU cooler is an Arctic Cooling Accelero Hybrid.

Been lurking here for about 1 month or so, just bought the camera so i thought i would test it.

Thanks


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Scythe Kazi-Q 8
> 
> Not sure on the wattage, shows as 1A per channel.
> 
> The GPU cooler is an Arctic Cooling Accelero Hybrid.
> 
> Been lurking here for about 1 month or so, just bought the camera so i thought i would test it.
> 
> Thanks










, I meant amp per channel. 1 A.









What temps you getting with the Arctic Cooling Accelero Hybrid?
btw, I thought you had the Acelero Extreme 3 (as shown in sig)?


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I meant amp per channel. 1 A.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What temps you getting with the Arctic Cooling Accelero Hybrid?
> btw, I thought you had the Acelero Extreme 3 (as shown in sig)?


Oops, i forgot to update it.

The Extreme 3 was having a serious issue with GPU sag. I contacted AC, and they said they had never seen anything this bad. It was mounted properly. So they suggested that i use something to elevate it, So i strapped a hole with some wire, and propped it to the case and the card got a SEVERE wave in the middle due to the weight of the cooler. I went back to where i purchased it, they said bring it back and they will gladly exchange it. So i just paid the difference between that and the Hybrid (hybrid was 139, and the extreme3 was 89ish.)

Well worth the swap in my opinion.

My 480 sits at idle, around 32 degrees, and at full load, i'm hovering around 57 degrees full load. stock cooler clocked up at 95 degrees with MSI Kombustor which really made me **** scared.

Very happy with the purchase and highly recommend it to others. Its actually better then my friends EK waterblocks, which are hovering around 38 idle, and about 70 on full load. However he runs a single loop with a cpu, so that may affect it as well.

Edit: Thanks, profile updated w/ new gear.


----------



## Neo_182

I know , my extensions look wacky and messy. I've got to go out and purchase some white tie-wraps.
I spent the better part of my saturday afternoon doing cable management. Though you wouldn't believe it from looking at these pictures. *facepalm*

Just a couple more extensions to order and a thorough cable cleanup and i'm set.
The rig runs flawlesly for now which is all that matters.


----------



## kpforce1

Not trooper/stryker related but i had to share this with you guys/gals... myself and another coworker have been researching virtually every offering for tablets and the like for a large project. Today he sent me a link to a very "special" HP product I think is ahead of its time lol. Click Here actually see it on HP's site



Thats an advertised *80* GHz







ahahaha I guess for federal/government customers like myself we have access to "specials" like an 80 Ghz Intel Atom powered tablet for under $700 lol


----------



## js593

I'm trading in my computer tonight to get one of these. Pimpin dawg.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Does it come with a generator?


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Does it come with a generator?


Sorry "Batteries not included" More like, Nuclear power source not included....


----------



## S1lv3rflame

So. This is my beloved Gamer. If you want more pictures, so be it.
Hope it meets the requirements to join this club


----------



## badkarma013

I just bought a window version storm trooper. Here is my planned build. Let me know your thoughts and suggestions.
Intel i7 3820. Asus Rampage iv Extreme. 32 gigs corsair dominator ram (1600 maybe?). Nvidia 680 ftw graphic card. Windows's 7 pro. Liquid cooled but not sure what system ill use yet. Not sure if I need a sound card. The one on the board sounds good enough.


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badkarma013*
> 
> I just bought a window version storm trooper. Here is my planned build. Let me know your thoughts and suggestions.
> Intel i7 3820. Asus Rampage iv Extreme. 32 gigs corsair dominator ram (1600 maybe?). Nvidia 680 ftw graphic card. Windows's 7 pro. Liquid cooled but not sure what system ill use yet. Not sure if I need a sound card. The one on the board sounds good enough.


what are you using the system for?
do you need 32GB ram for example

by liquid cooled do you mean a all in one unit from corsair, coolermaster etc.?


----------



## Neo_182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badkarma013*
> 
> I just bought a window version storm trooper. Here is my planned build. Let me know your thoughts and suggestions.
> Intel i7 3820. Asus Rampage iv Extreme. 32 gigs corsair dominator ram (1600 maybe?). Nvidia 680 ftw graphic card. Windows's 7 pro. Liquid cooled but not sure what system ill use yet. Not sure if I need a sound card. The one on the board sounds good enough.


That all sounds good. A few suggestions however to maybe cut back on cost.
Unless you are into multimedia editing 32Gb is overkill. 8Gb will suffice for a gaming rig. 1600Mhz is pretty standard and you can get some for about 30$ if not less. Both the i7 processor and Nvidia GPU you selected are very good but also very expensive. (Stick with those if you aren't a penny pincher!)

For about 100-150$ less you have the i5 intel series that perform great for a gaming system.
Same applies for the GPU. Geforce 660 will run you a little bit less and are very close in performance to the 680. (This is a general statement - I know there are many differences between the 660 and 680 series , in case anyone feels the need to call me out on this...)

But , yes the parts you listed above sound like they would rock in the Stryker or Trooper.









Cheers man.


----------



## badkarma013

It's a gaming rig and yes an all in one like from corsair. I'm just liquid cooling the CPU.


----------



## badkarma013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_182*
> 
> That all sounds good. A few suggestions however to maybe cut back on cost.
> Unless you are into multimedia editing 32Gb is overkill. 8Gb will suffice for a gaming rig. 1600Mhz is pretty standard and you can get some for about 30$ if not less. Both the i7 processor and Nvidia GPU you selected are very good but also very expensive. (Stick with those if you aren't a penny pincher!)
> 
> For about 100-150$ less you have the i5 intel series that perform great for a gaming system.
> Same applies for the GPU. Geforce 660 will run you a little bit less and are very close in performance to the 680. (This is a general statement - I know there are many differences between the 660 and 680 series , in case anyone feels the need to call me out on this...)
> 
> But , yes the parts you listed above sound they would rock in the Stryker or Trooper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers man.


Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## js593

16gb max. 32 is overkill unless your doing some serious encoding.

Also, if your going for a sealed cooling unit, the H100i is very nice.

For the video card, you can cool it with an A/C Accelero Hybrid (like in the link in my sig) Very happy with both of these.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badkarma013*
> 
> It's a gaming rig and yes an all in one like from corsair. I'm just liquid cooling the CPU.


The Corsair H series coolers are good. You could also look into the NZXT Kraken x60 280mm radiator which is larger than the Corsair but still fits fine in the Trooper. There is also the just announced Swifttech H220 which is an awesome AIO but has the ability to be turned into a custom loop down the road and has a much better pump than other AIO units.

Or...you could buy my H100 and I'll let you know how the H220 works! lol


----------



## Neo_182

Lets pretend i did an intense cable management job this afternoon...
(I changed the top gpu extensions and routed them to the side..)
Looks better , yes?


----------



## js593

If i were in your situation, i would route those cables so that they both come through the same grommet, and are tied together somehow. That would clean it up tenfold.

Other then that, i really dig it. Looks really good.


----------



## benito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Not trooper/stryker related but i had to share this with you guys/gals... myself and another coworker have been researching virtually every offering for tablets and the like for a large project. Today he sent me a link to a very "special" HP product I think is ahead of its time lol. Click Here actually see it on HP's site
> 
> Thats an advertised *80* GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahahaha I guess for federal/government customers like myself we have access to "specials" like an 80 Ghz Intel Atom powered tablet for under $700 lol


but can it play Crysis??


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wong93*
> 
> Hello guys, i've got some questions to ask before i purchase the the Storm Trooper Window Edition:
> 
> 1) Can the drive bays mount fan on all 3 sides?? Like if I rotate both fans that come with the case to face front, I will have no more fans facing the side panel, so I'm wondering am I able to do that
> 
> 2) If the above situation is unavailable, then how can I have 2 fans on both front and side panel?? Is the front of case able to mount 2 fans itself?? or the side panel has space to mount 2 fans?? thanks


no one side only or the other.... or mod it.


----------



## wong93

Thanks guys for the replies, for those that do not understand what i meant, here's a pic :

http://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/208921_10151157023620817_838912054_n.jpg

I found this on cooler master's facebook album ,how is he able to have 2 fans at front and 2 fans at side?? that's what i wanna get,it looks bad ass lol


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wong93*
> 
> Thanks guys for the replies, for those that do not understand what i meant, here's a pic :
> 
> http://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/208921_10151157023620817_838912054_n.jpg
> 
> I found this on cooler master's facebook album ,how is he able to have 2 fans at front and 2 fans at side?? that's what i wanna get,it looks bad ass lol


He probably either fabbed a bracket for one side or the other. With this setup, i dont believe he has hard drive cages.


----------



## benito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wong93*
> 
> Thanks guys for the replies, for those that do not understand what i meant, here's a pic :
> 
> http://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/208921_10151157023620817_838912054_n.jpg
> 
> I found this on cooler master's facebook album ,how is he able to have 2 fans at front and 2 fans at side?? that's what i wanna get,it looks bad ass lol


what is the purpose for you wanting this??

i think it will just cripple air flow. if you want to do this for the lights just get some LED's


----------



## sgtgates

I'm liking the progress everyone keep it up!


----------



## Blatsz32

ya, off-topic..Neo can't let you be the only one with" a dog wearing antlers" pic..so:


----------



## wong93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> He probably either fabbed a bracket for one side or the other. With this setup, i dont believe he has hard drive cages.


Ah i see
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benito*
> 
> what is the purpose for you wanting this??
> 
> i think it will just cripple air flow. if you want to do this for the lights just get some LED's


Just wondering lol,cause it looks cool with fans on both side,btw which arrangement do you suggest?? have the fan facing front or have fan on side?


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wong93*
> 
> Ah i see
> Just wondering lol,cause it looks cool with fans on both side,btw which arrangement do you suggest?? have the fan facing front or have fan on side?


On the front. The airflow wouldn't be ripped to the other side of the case, but will give the rest of the case fresh air to breathe.


----------



## benito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wong93*
> 
> Ah i see
> Just wondering lol,cause it looks cool with fans on both side,btw which arrangement do you suggest?? have the fan facing front or have fan on side?


have the top HDD cage as an intake blowing towards your graphics card and have the bottom one as an intake facing the side, only reason to put it side ways is to hide all your drives and cables that go there like this


----------



## wong93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> On the front. The airflow wouldn't be ripped to the other side of the case, but will give the rest of the case fresh air to breathe.


mm okay,but if that's so, then my HDD/SSD will have their cables facing my motherboard instead of back as well right


----------



## wong93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benito*
> 
> have the top HDD cage as an intake blowing towards your graphics card and have the bottom one as an intake facing the side, only reason to put it side ways is to hide all your drives and cables that go there like this


thansk for hte suggestion, nice looking interior btw









PS: not of topic question, how do i view attachment/pictures only in forum?? there're too many pages here i can' t be viewing 1 by 1 to see whether it has pic or not


----------



## 1Lt Bob

Hi all, new proud owner of a Storm Stryker here, i still cant believe how amazing this case is

Out of the boxe:


Leak testing after mounting my new raystorm ex240 kit :



Done mounting, panel open:



Panel close:



From the front:



Overall, the Stryker is the best case iv ever owned and used, im just in love with it.

Edit: blame my Iphone for the bad pics


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wong93*
> 
> mm okay,but if that's so, then my HDD/SSD will have their cables facing my motherboard instead of back as well right


Thats right, take a look at my rig, you'll get an idea. The link in my sig will give you high def pics of my rig as well. If you need more feel free to ask. The Stryker is the same base as the Trooper.


----------



## Neo_182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> ya, off-topic..Neo can't let you be the only one with" a dog wearing antlers" pic..so:


Haha thats great man.


----------



## S1lv3rflame

I'm having issues.... I do not dare, turning my pc off.
Why? Because the Cpu gets down to 15.2 *C and wont boot until its at 19.4 *C. Reason: Bloody cold room, and no heat....
Got an advice? (And Its my cpu cooler that refuses to boot. Sends an error msg to the MBoard: Cpu fan failure.)


----------



## wong93

Yo guys ,could you guys give me suggestion on which one should i choose before i buy??Specs are as below:

Intel i7-3770k Processor
ASRock Z77 Extreme 4
Corsair HX850Watt 80+Gold
x2 EVGA GTX 670 FTW
Intel 520 SSD
[ RipjawsX ] F3-14900CL9Q-16GBXL Red color
Cooler Master V6GT

For both option I'll have the default fans facing front

*Option 1:* Storm Trooper Window/Red Theme

If I get this build, I'm thinking to get Bitfenix red PCIe and 24 pin cables for it,and also adding red LED strip from Bitfenix for better red effect

*Option 2:* Storm Stryker/Purple Theme

For this build, I'm thinking to get Bitfenix white 24 pin and PCIe cables and remove the default rear fan and add a Enermax vegas duo 14cm fan and at bottom of the case/beside PSU I'll also add one 12cm Enermax Vegas Duo fan, they will in be purple mode so the case get a purple effect

So which one do you guys think I should choose?? If you guys have better idea/color matching , please tell me too


----------



## DutchSteph

The white/purple theme could look great! But why not try to sleeve the cables of your psu with purple sleeving? Or a combination of white and purple.
However, whatabout the colours on the rest of your components?


----------



## wong93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DutchSteph*
> 
> The white/purple theme could look great! But why not try to sleeve the cables of your psu with purple sleeving? Or a combination of white and purple.
> However, whatabout the colours on the rest of your components?


Not gonna sleeve all of them since when the side panel is covered, we can't really see it haha


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1lv3rflame*
> 
> I'm having issues.... I do not dare, turning my pc off.
> Why? Because the Cpu gets down to 15.2 *C and wont boot until its at 19.4 *C. Reason: Bloody cold room, and no heat....
> Got an advice? (And Its my cpu cooler that refuses to boot. Sends an error msg to the MBoard: Cpu fan failure.)


That issue is not really CMSTC related, I suggest creating a thread in the cooling section for better response with details on your HW. I've never heard of that issue, odd.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wong93*
> 
> Yo guys ,could you guys give me suggestion on which one should i choose before i buy??Specs are as below:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Intel i7-3770k Processor
> ASRock Z77 Extreme 4
> Corsair HX850Watt 80+Gold
> x2 EVGA GTX 670 FTW
> Intel 520 SSD
> [ RipjawsX ] F3-14900CL9Q-16GBXL Red color
> Cooler Master V6GT
> 
> For both option I'll have the default fans facing front
> 
> 
> 
> *Option 1:* Storm Trooper Window/Red Theme
> 
> If I get this build, I'm thinking to get Bitfenix red PCIe and 24 pin cables for it,and also adding red LED strip from Bitfenix for better red effect
> 
> *Option 2:* Storm Stryker/Purple Theme
> 
> For this build, I'm thinking to get Bitfenix white 24 pin and PCIe cables and remove the default rear fan and add a Enermax vegas duo 14cm fan and at bottom of the case/beside PSU I'll also add one 12cm Enermax Vegas Duo fan, they will in be purple mode so the case get a purple effect
> 
> So which one do you guys think I should choose?? If you guys have better idea/color matching , please tell me too


As much as I love the red themes they are overplayed. I would LOVE to see another purple build! Defintely get white sleeving for purple lights, looks great!

One suggestion though if it matters to you, I would not get red ram if you want to do a purple theme. Stick with black or maybe even white.


----------



## wong93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> As much as I love the red themes they are overplayed. I would LOVE to see another purple build! Defintely get white sleeving for purple lights, looks great!
> 
> One suggestion though if it matters to you, I would not get red ram if you want to do a purple theme. Stick with black or maybe even white.


yeah that's exactly what i'm thinking, red looks badass but everyone is doing it, so i wanna give purple a try since white would match it perfectly, btw what ram do you suggest?? cause i'm gonna be using v6gt which is quite big, and i wanna fill out all 4 slots with 4gb,any suggestion







or if you have any other cooler, please let me know


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wong93*
> 
> yeah that's exactly what i'm thinking, red looks badass but everyone is doing it, so i wanna give purple a try since white would match it perfectly, btw what ram do you suggest?? cause i'm gonna be using v6gt which is quite big, and i wanna fill out all 4 slots with 4gb,any suggestion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or if you have any other cooler, please let me know


The Corsair Vengeance LP series would be a great fit under the V6GT, I had to research that for a buddy and those seemed to fit nicely. There also is the elite Samsung memory but it's very hard to find.


----------



## wong93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> The Corsair Vengeance LP series would be a great fit under the V6GT, I had to research that for a buddy and those seemed to fit nicely. There also is the elite Samsung memory but it's very hard to find.


thanks, just what i needed


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1lv3rflame*
> 
> I'm having issues.... I do not dare, turning my pc off.
> Why? Because the Cpu gets down to 15.2 *C and wont boot until its at 19.4 *C. Reason: Bloody cold room, and no heat....
> Got an advice? (And Its my cpu cooler that refuses to boot. Sends an error msg to the MBoard: Cpu fan failure.)


Sounds like a bios setting. What mobo you got?


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Not a mobo issue. I use a coolit vantage, and when it gets below 19.4 *C it beeps and sends an error to the mobo. Replacing it within 30 days to a custom loop, removing that error.
I got a Sabertooth Z77 tho.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1lv3rflame*
> 
> Not a mobo issue. I use a coolit vantage, and when it gets below 19.4 *C it beeps and sends an error to the mobo. Replacing it within 30 days to a custom loop, removing that error.
> I got a Sabertooth Z77 tho.


That is very odd as 19.4C is only like 66 F which shouldn't cause any issues with a water cooler. I've operated an H100 in a room that was about 38 F (3 C) before with no issues. I could see being very close to freezing causing an issue but not that temp. Good to hear you are replacing it though!


----------



## js593

Anyone by chance got pics of an H100 set up in the front of the case? Looking to possibly put mine in front rather then up top.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Anyone by chance got pics of an H100 set up in the front of the case? Looking to possibly put mine in front rather then up top.


It won't fit, the water lines are not long enough. I suppose you might be able to mount it on the back side of the HDD cages though with custom brackets.


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> It won't fit, the water lines are not long enough. I suppose you might be able to mount it on the back side of the HDD cages though with custom brackets.


iI'll gladly cut the lines if neccessary, I just dont have the clearance #'s on me for up front of the case. I'm also a little concerned about my temps. On load, my stock I5 is clocking in at around 60-70 degrees on load with Intel burn in.

With an H100, this should not happen....


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> iI'll gladly cut the lines if neccessary, I just dont have the clearance #'s on me for up front of the case. I'm also a little concerned about my temps. On load, my stock I5 is clocking in at around 60-70 degrees on load with Intel burn in.
> 
> With an H100, this should not happen....


Indeed those are not so good numbers for stock settings. Have you reseated or tried another thermal paste?

If you want to resort to lengthening the H100 lines to fit it to the front you might as well sell it and jump on a custom loop or the new H220 from Switftech. Apparently it will only be about $140 and has a much better pump and the ability to change lines and add components to the loop.


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Indeed those are not so good numbers for stock settings. Have you reseated or tried another thermal paste?
> 
> If you want to resort to lengthening the H100 lines to fit it to the front you might as well sell it and jump on a custom loop or the new H220 from Switftech. Apparently it will only be about $140 and has a much better pump and the ability to change lines and add components to the loop.


I'll look into the ST setup. I just priced out an XSPC setup from PCS, and its gonna be about 200$.

Currently using MX4 paste, did it myself, and know that i put a good layer on there, so im not really sure what happened. I'll pull it off and figure out whats going on.

thanks Ben.


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> That is very odd as 19.4C is only like 66 F which shouldn't cause any issues with a water cooler. I've operated an H100 in a room that was about 38 F (3 C) before with no issues. I could see being very close to freezing causing an issue but not that temp. Good to hear you are replacing it though!


Indeed. Read that some also had this issue with this cooler. Kinda annoying, trying to boot, and gotta wait 15 to 20 min... lol


----------



## Jaggar

I would like an opinion on whether or not anyone would RMA their case if it arrived with a slightly bent chassis and a sagging left panel. All four feet don't hit perfectly on the floor either. I know what I am asking is subjective to everyone's own tolerances. I'm just not sure it's worth the hassle of shipping a gargantuan package just to fix this sagging door.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## js593

Mine does this as well. I wouldn't worry about it.

Edit: Except my side panel is 100% flush....

With yours having that gap, i would say its a poor build. i would get a new one if you can.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaggar*
> 
> I would like an opinion on whether or not anyone would RMA their case if it arrived with a slightly bent chassis and a sagging left panel. All four feet don't hit perfectly on the floor either. I know what I am asking is subjective to everyone's own tolerances. I'm just not sure it's worth the hassle of shipping a gargantuan package just to fix this sagging door.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


If it bothers you work it out with the retailer. I've returned cases for no cost to myself because of shipping/warehouse damage. Mine was dropped badly though and a corner was rounded, couldn't take the side panel off. You could probably fix yours with a bit of "rubber mallet engineering".


----------



## Jaggar

It appears there is preventing the door from going all the way forward on the inside. The top wants to go all the way and sit flush against the faceplate. However the bottom is leaving that nickel width gap at the bottom. I'm thinking its one of the three slots that slides into the chassis or the lip at the bottom of the left side panel. Not sure.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wong93*
> 
> Yo guys ,could you guys give me suggestion on which one should i choose before i buy??Specs are as below:
> 
> Intel i7-3770k Processor
> ASRock Z77 Extreme 4
> Corsair HX850Watt 80+Gold
> x2 EVGA GTX 670 FTW
> Intel 520 SSD
> [ RipjawsX ] F3-14900CL9Q-16GBXL Red color
> Cooler Master V6GT
> 
> For both option I'll have the default fans facing front
> 
> *Option 1:* Storm Trooper Window/Red Theme
> 
> If I get this build, I'm thinking to get Bitfenix red PCIe and 24 pin cables for it,and also adding red LED strip from Bitfenix for better red effect
> 
> *Option 2:* Storm Stryker/Purple Theme
> 
> For this build, I'm thinking to get Bitfenix white 24 pin and PCIe cables and remove the default rear fan and add a Enermax vegas duo 14cm fan and at bottom of the case/beside PSU I'll also add one 12cm Enermax Vegas Duo fan, they will in be purple mode so the case get a purple effect
> 
> So which one do you guys think I should choose?? If you guys have better idea/color matching , please tell me too


Both great ideas I think the white with purple would be cool! Here is an preview of the trooper with red theme just have my rgb led controller on red







First picture is only one with the leds on you can see some of them mounted but off in one picture.


----------



## Killbuzzjrad

Well I finally finished my build....for now.









AlphaCool 360 80mm Monsta in the front and a 240 30mm rad in the top.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killbuzzjrad*
> 
> Well I finally finished my build....for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlphaCool 360 80mm Monsta in the front and a 240 30mm rad in the top.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice! i so wish I could convince myself to go WCing, I can't though! I would get in trouble with the misses! That is pretty much the layout I would have for the radiators.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wong93*
> 
> PS: not of topic question, how do i view attachment/pictures only in forum?? there're too many pages here i can' t be viewing 1 by 1 to see whether it has pic or not


I have an answer for you, although there has to be an easier way...

Click on Galleries at the top > Scroll down to Images from Thread > Sort by Name > Skip to page 991 > Find our beloved thread and click on it!

Or... you can click here!!

I'm going to PM unimatrixzero and see if we can get that added to the front page!


----------



## Neo_182

Took some time off today and dialed in a suitable OC. I could probably go on and get 4.8Ghz but for what i do (and intend this rig to do...) 4.5Ghz is just fine.


----------



## badkarma013

I'm curious, what gpu do you all prefer and why? I had one picked out to buy but my mind keeps spinning from all the current choices. I prefer invidia to radeon myself.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killbuzzjrad*
> 
> Well I finally finished my build....for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> AlphaCool 360 80mm Monsta in the front and a 240 30mm rad in the top.


Awesome!








Push/pull on the monsta?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> I have an answer for you, although there has to be an easier way...
> 
> Click on Galleries at the top > Scroll down to Images from Thread > Sort by Name > Skip to page 991 > Find our beloved thread and click on it!
> 
> Or... you can click here!!
> 
> I'm going to PM unimatrixzero and see if we can get that added to the front page!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_182*
> 
> Took some time off today and dialed in a suitable OC. I could probably go on and get 4.8Ghz but for what i do (and intend this rig to do...) 4.5Ghz is just fine.


Nice! Your cpu can easily go 5GHz. What temps you get on load now? nevermind, I really need to sleep








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badkarma013*
> 
> I'm curious, what gpu do you all prefer and why? I had one picked out to buy but my mind keeps spinning from all the current choices. I prefer invidia to radeon myself.


I prefer AMD. Mainly because back in the day one ATI card could support 3 screens (now 6!). Also had heating and doa nvidia cards before I went with ATI. I now have the ASUS Matrix HD7970 ROG
At stock settings 1100MHz with 1650MHz mem clock.


----------



## Whiteshadow2569

Hey guys I have a quick question. I'm currently planning a water cooling loop for the CPU and Maximus V formula water block. I'll be mounting a 240 rad on the top and bottom of the case. To maintain the aesthetics of the front of the case ill be using an internal tube reservoir mounted similar to Killbuzzjrad (Last image on post #5987). The thing is that i don't know where i should put the pump. I know it should be below the reservoir and on a flat surface (for noise dampening) but i cant find a suitable position. Does anyone have any previous experience with this setup in this case and if so, your advise would be appreciated.

Pump:
http://www.ple.com.au/ViewItem.aspx?InventoryItemID=609640&CategoryID=678
or
http://www.ple.com.au/ViewItem.aspx?InventoryItemID=609641&CategoryID=678

Reservoir:
http://www.ple.com.au/ViewItem.aspx?InventoryItemID=611008&CategoryID=682

Btw pics of my current setup are in my album.


----------



## SortOfGrim

More pix cause I couldn't sleep anyway.
Welcome to hell!











less hell


behind the fan is the drain of the 120 rad visible

ah, see the 'professional' gpu support? Patent pending..


----------



## Asator

I finished my first build a couple of weeks ago and i have been lurking here so i figure why not post some pics. I took these with my phone so quality isn't amazing and they were taken rather sloppily. Overall I think I did a decent job with the cable management. Its currently connected to my tv while i figure out monitor to get. I do plan on adding some blue LEDs


----------



## oerfydkn09




----------



## Killbuzzjrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Push/pull on the monsta?


Yep!


----------



## szeged

got some pics of my trooper while its air cooled, WC parts are on their way









switched the top leds to blue:





mounted a 3rd fan up top in the front



some side shots with the side panel on:







Inside shots (ignore my HDD placement, its just a placeholder until i finish the mounting bracket im making for it )







also, if any CM reps are reading this thread, my girlfriends brother bought a trooper a week before me and his arrived damaged, weve sent an rma form and got just 1 email reply saying a replacement was on the way, which was 2 months ago now, and we still havent gotten anything, if youre reading this i wanna know whats going on







heres the damage done.





sorry for the bad image quality, had to use my phone because i cant find my actual camera









ill post more pics when i get the WC loops set up


----------



## badkarma013

When's the Swifteck H220 available? Anyone know?


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oerfydkn09*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You should post a picture with an angle showing the back of the HDD cages so we can see how you have your wires! I'm actually liking the idea of exposing sleeved wires, I mean, why go through the extensive task of sleeving them only to hide them away!


----------



## oerfydkn09

ya i post my hdd cage

i have four hard drive and i used four long sata hdd cable,for better good wire management, i modz the power cable of hard disk

see the pic




its all of wire of 24pin + 8 pin + hdd power + vga 6 & 8 pin + molex power....the power of hdd and sata cable is covering of sleeve wire

Front - i used a Aerocool Shark Fan


----------



## szeged

give us a pic with it all lit up







im sure im not the only one wanting to see it.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badkarma013*
> 
> When's the Swifteck H220 available? Anyone know?


I emailed them and their response was it hits the market March 1st.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oerfydkn09*
> 
> ya i post my hdd cage
> 
> i have four hard drive and i used four long sata hdd cable,for better good wire management, i modz the power cable of hard disk
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> see the pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its all of wire of 24pin + 8 pin + hdd power + vga 6 & 8 pin + molex power....the power of hdd and sata cable is covering of sleeve wire
> 
> Front - i used a Aerocool Shark Fan


Great job on the sata power cables. I wish I would have went with a full modular PSU so I could do this. Not going to wast my time with the current one


----------



## oerfydkn09

@benben84

ya..thank you man,,


----------



## Stormleader42

I finished the transfer from my Storm Scout over to the Stryker the other night, wow, what an AWESOME case! I'm still debating whether or not to light it up like I did the Scout, I'm really liking the idea of running LED strips under the top hood though...


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oerfydkn09*
> 
> ya i post my hdd cage
> 
> i have four hard drive and i used four long sata hdd cable,for better good wire management, i modz the power cable of hard disk
> 
> see the pic
> ]


Would you like to make me some of these, and send them my way? (honest question, i don''t like my modular cable because of its routing & had to use the Bitfenix Alchemy)

If not, please show us how you did this to the stock cables.

Thanks. (i got an HX850 if it matter for the pin location.)


----------



## andydutz

Hi, created an account on OCN for the love of this awesome case. Hopefully will get my parts by end of this month. Hoping everyone here will help me answering questions regarding bout the case in the future. Thanks!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Great job on the sata power cables. I wish I would have went with a full modular PSU so I could do this. Not going to wast my time with the current one


Or you could buy these from Silverstone


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Or you could buy these from Silverstone


As much as i like these, i honestly prefer the custom method because you would use a new modular cable straight from the power supply. I would also make the rail big enough to fit all the hard drive slots in the case.. .


----------



## Vokraman

http://lanoc.org/forum/20-your-rig/25371-coolermaster-storm-trooper-minor-mod#27550

I will give ya guys the link. Minor mod to my trooper. Gonna do more when spring hits.


----------



## fin-sisu

I'm new on in this club and just a few weeks ago got my STRYKER


----------



## Lanhouse

Hello hello,

I'm done with the build of my Stryker (I've some little things to do to finish completly)

Spec's
Sabertooth Z77
16Gb DDR3 Corsaire Vengeance
I-7 3770k
SSD Samsung 840series 500Gb
Sapphire 7970 Ghz Edition

Watercooling:
Front = 360 RAD
Top = 280 RAD

Temps:
@stock
IDLE 12°
After 1H full charge 26°

But here's the pics, hope you enjoy them








Sorry for the bad quality of the pics, taken with my mobile phone


----------



## plumberFranc

Hi

This is my Trooooppppeeerrr


----------



## the Hammer

My stryker build is starting to take shape, but I have some noob-ish questions;
1. On my MSI Mpower z77 mobo there is a "auxiliary power connector" for the GPU. In the manual it doesn't really tell me to use it or not, so my question is; I got a Bitfenix white sleeved cable to use there, should I connects it to the PSU, or just have it plugged in the mobo? (Purely for esthetics). Only got a single 680 Lightning (no plans for sli), and I won't overclock it waaay up in the skies








2. What is the best overclock (CPU) guide you know about. (Written or video, does not matter)
3. I got a Avexir 32gb 1600mHz kit, do I dare to overclock it to 1866, or is it a bad idea (you can tell I'm kind of a noob here)?
4. Is there any reasons why people don't mount the fans of the h100i over the radiator? (So you sandwich them between the rad and the case).


----------



## badkarma013

I've found good prices for stuff at TigerDirect. Compared to NewEgg and microcenter, they have the better prices. You guys got a place you prefer?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the Hammer*
> 
> My stryker build is starting to take shape, but I have some noob-ish questions;
> 1. On my MSI Mpower z77 mobo there is a "auxiliary power connector" for the GPU. In the manual it doesn't really tell me to use it or not, so my question is; I got a Bitfenix white sleeved cable to use there, should I connects it to the PSU, or just have it plugged in the mobo? (Purely for esthetics). Only got a single 680 Lightning (no plans for sli), and I won't overclock it waaay up in the skies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. What is the best overclock (CPU) guide you know about. (Written or video, does not matter)
> 3. I got a Avexir 32gb 1600mHz kit, do I dare to overclock it to 1866, or is it a bad idea (you can tell I'm kind of a noob here)?
> 4. Is there any reasons why people don't mount the fans of the h100i over the radiator? (So you sandwich them between the rad and the case).


from what i understand but not much ( dont use msi but have read a little ) it is just added power for the cpu for when overclocking and does not affect GPU at all. you can plug in to your GPU and extra port or just GPU

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/322109-30-mpower-power-connector-jpwr3


----------



## Aussietezz

Here is my Storm Trooper window version AT LAST witch I love brought it early last year in 2012... but just last week I did some upgrades:
Corsair H100i with 2 Noctua NF-F12 PWM 120mm Fans in pull and a NZXT HUE RGB LED controller (please do add me to the club)

SPEC OF MY PC ARE:
- ASUS MAXMUS IV EXTREME-Z (Republic of Gamers)
- Intel Core i7 2600K @ 4.2Ghz
- Corsair H100i Liquid CPU
- Kingston HyperX Gamming RAM 4GB (temp)
- 1 x Western Digital Caviar Black 1 TB
- 2 x Western Digital Green 1TB
- Lite-On IHAS324 24x DVDRW
-Gigabyte Radeon HD7970 Overclocked 3GB

only other things i really want to upgrade: is to SSD for my boot/game drive and replace my 4GB RAM that is only temp as need to send back my faulty 16GB RAM

and at last here are some pics:
(sorry for the crappy quality when I can I will update with better ones)


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanhouse*
> 
> Hello hello,
> 
> I'm done with the build of my Stryker (I've some little things to do to finish completly)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Spec's
> Sabertooth Z77
> 16Gb DDR3 Corsaire Vengeance
> I-7 3770k
> SSD Samsung 840series 500Gb
> Sapphire 7970 Ghz Edition
> 
> Watercooling:
> Front = 360 RAD
> Top = 280 RAD
> 
> Temps:
> @stock
> IDLE 12°
> After 1H full charge 26°
> 
> But here's the pics, hope you enjoy them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad quality of the pics, taken with my mobile phone










That must sound like a tornado at full speed!








And







cool temps! Stock or OC'ed?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plumberFranc*
> 
> Hi
> 
> This is my Trooooppppeeerrr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











What gpu is that? Specs of your computer (and gpu too), please








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussietezz*
> 
> Here is my Storm Trooper window version AT LAST witch I love brought it early last year in 2012... but just last week I did some upgrades:
> Corsair H100i with 2 Noctua NF-F12 PWM 120mm Fans in pull and a NZXT HUE RGB LED controller (please do add me to the club)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> SPEC OF MY PC ARE:
> - ASUS MAXMUS IV EXTREME-Z (Republic of Gamers)
> - Intel Core i7 2600K @ 4.2Ghz
> - Corsair H100i Liquid CPU
> - Kingston HyperX Gamming RAM 4GB (temp)
> - 1 x Western Digital Caviar Black 1 TB
> - 2 x Western Digital Green 1TB
> - Lite-On IHAS324 24x DVDRW
> -Gigabyte Radeon HD7970 Overclocked 3GB
> 
> only other things i really want to upgrade: is to SSD for my boot/game drive and replace my 4GB RAM that is only temp as need to send back my faulty 16GB RAM
> 
> and at last here are some pics:
> (sorry for the crappy quality when I can I will update with better ones)










Man, only 4gb..







The ram was bought as a kit?
In this day and age any computer must have one SSD for boot and another one for gaming!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the Hammer*
> 
> My stryker build is starting to take shape, but I have some noob-ish questions;
> 1. On my MSI Mpower z77 mobo there is a "auxiliary power connector" for the GPU. In the manual it doesn't really tell me to use it or not, so my question is; I got a Bitfenix white sleeved cable to use there, should I connects it to the PSU, or just have it plugged in the mobo? (Purely for esthetics). Only got a single 680 Lightning (no plans for sli), and I won't overclock it waaay up in the skies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. What is the best overclock (CPU) guide you know about. (Written or video, does not matter)
> 3. I got a Avexir 32gb 1600mHz kit, do I dare to overclock it to 1866, or is it a bad idea (you can tell I'm kind of a noob here)?
> 4. Is there any reasons why people don't mount the fans of the h100i over the radiator? (So you sandwich them between the rad and the case).


Skipping to #3 (I'm at work): I've never felt I had to oc my ram, because it's fast enough for games. I sincerely doubt you will notice that oc. Better buy 2133 MHz and go nuts!!








Hold on, does the MSI mobo have Turbo boost? That's pretty much the easiest way to oc. As for the best guide..I don't have one but OCN's search function always helped.
On to #4: idk, maybe some ppl are too cheap to buy 2 extra fans?







On the Trooper/Stryker it requires little modding of the handle bracket.
I prefer sandwich (especially with bacon but that's another story) it means less power needed to cool (less power to fans = quieter case)


----------



## Aussietezz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That must sound like a tornado at full speed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cool temps! Stock or OC'ed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What gpu is that? Specs of your computer (and gpu too), please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, only 4gb..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ram was bought as a kit?
> In this day and age any computer must have one SSD for boot and another one for gaming!


was my old 4GB Kingston HyperX Gaming RAM 2x4GB kit before I upgrade to G.Skill Ripjaws Z 16GB 4x4GB Kit witch I had to take it out as it was faulty and caused blue screen crashes so now I'm back using my old ram till I go and get my faulty ram replaced.

Got a Q. what sort/brand of SSD?? is it worth spending the extra money on a faster SSD or not? just go a good standed speed one but I don't want to spend too much 2x128gb SSDs sound good (you lose space when installed so a 120Gb would be only 111GB)


----------



## Killbuzzjrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanhouse*
> 
> Temps:
> @stock
> IDLE 12°
> After 1H full charge 26°


What the hell is your ambient? Do you live outside or something?

Edit: Scratch that. I noticed that you are probably in Australia.


----------



## Lanhouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killbuzzjrad*
> 
> What the hell is your ambient? Do you live outside or something?
> 
> Edit: Scratch that. I noticed that you are probably in Australia.


Hello









I lives in Swizerland, but the ambient temp in the room is aroud 16°-20°


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killbuzzjrad*
> 
> What the hell is your ambient? Do you live outside or something?
> 
> Edit: Scratch that. I noticed that you are probably in Australia.


Sounds more like Wisconsin lol This morning it was -18F...my car battery is froze so my car didn't start. Here I sit on my computer at home instead of at work


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Sounds more like Wisconsin lol This morning it was -18F...my car battery is froze so my car didn't start. Here I sit on my computer at home instead of at work


//offtopic
Time for a canadian battery








today is -32 (with windchill -45) and my car started without an issue lol.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussietezz*
> 
> was my old 4GB Kingston HyperX Gaming RAM 2x4GB kit before I upgrade to G.Skill Ripjaws Z 16GB 4x4GB Kit witch I had to take it out as it was faulty and caused blue screen crashes so now I'm back using my old ram till I go and get my faulty ram replaced.
> 
> Got a Q. what sort/brand of SSD?? is it worth spending the extra money on a faster SSD or not? just go a good standed speed one but I don't want to spend too much 2x128gb SSDs sound good (you lose space when installed so a 120Gb would be only 111GB)


Well I did notice a quicker load into windows and programs load faster, so yeah..and no more defrag








Before I had a barracuda which was loud, now I have 2 Corsair Force 3 120Gb SSD's. And although they aren't the fastest or cheapest (at time of purchase) I do like them very much.
You could plant Windows on a smaller 60Gb SSD, it's just what you prefer really. Check here for review of SSD's. If I had the money I would buy a Mushkin Chronos 240Gb for my games.

Maybe I should buy a smaller (60GB) SSD









I would say the biggest plus is the sound; no more spinning disk and the speeed, the speeeeeeed!!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanhouse*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lives in Swizerland, but the ambient temp in the room is aroud 16°-20°


erm, question.. How can your idle temp be lower than your average room temp? Are you using a phase changer? What kind of coolant you use?

My room temp is 20C and the core temp on idle is around 30-33C, while on load it never gets past 45C (OC 4.2GHz)
If I want to get my cpu to 12C on idle I would freeze to death..but at least my pc will be cool


----------



## Neo_182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> //offtopic
> Time for a canadian battery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today is -32 (with windchill -45) and my car started without an issue lol.


Keeping with the off topic ...Yup , cozy -32 time to go shred some snow!
...Or tear down your home rendering system because of a faulty motherboard...

And take the off time to clean your WC components...


----------



## js593

^ That's hot. AMD system for rendering? Interesting....


----------



## Neo_182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> ^ That's hot. AMD system for rendering? Interesting....


Yup , i wanted to prove a point to some techheads over at some design firms and also wanted a home system that i could use for just about anything.
The bulldozer works magic really (its just a shame i had problems with that damn motherboard revision 1.00)

Getting back on topic i initially wanted to swap "Nova Bloodscream" system (specs in my sig) to the Stryker case.
Things didn't quite work out and the color coordination was off so thats how i landed with Nova Stryker. ;D


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> //offtopic
> Time for a canadian battery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today is -32 (with windchill -45) and my car started without an issue lol.


Pfft







I got a moped which starts without issues at 20*C minus


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1lv3rflame*
> 
> Pfft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a moped which starts without issues at 20*C minus


//OFFTPIC

Good luck driving it on sheer ice like we have here







lol. I would actually pay to see that here, the roads are unreal after our last snowfall.


----------



## SortOfGrim

*off topic: Studded tires work wonders in combination with 4wd*

Back on topic

.

.

.

erm..nothing to report, carry on


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> *off topic: Studded tires work wonders in combination with 4wd*


Uhhh 4wd MOPED? Id love one! lol


----------



## benben84

Anyone have any idea on how to cover up the rear cables on this case? I always have my PC turned sideways on my desk and seeing the wires directly to the right of my is starting to annoy me. I love the look of the FT-02 design how the cables connect up top and they all come out a small hole in the back, very clean. It's inspiring me to think of a way to hide them but still look pleasing and flow with the case design. Now that I have the gears turning, any ideas?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Uhhh 4wd MOPED? Id love one! lol


it was a general quote but..
here (adult moped version







)


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Anyone have any idea on how to cover up the rear cables on this case? I always have my PC turned sideways on my desk and seeing the wires directly to the right of my is starting to annoy me. I love the look of the FT-02 design how the cables connect up top and they all come out a small hole in the back, very clean. It's inspiring me to think of a way to hide them but still look pleasing and flow with the case design. Now that I have the gears turning, any ideas?


Plexiglas/acrylic bending time? I think that would be the easiest way to do it.


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> //OFFTPIC
> 
> Good luck driving it on sheer ice like we have here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol. I would actually pay to see that here, the roads are unreal after our last snowfall.


Been driving with my throttle cable stuck for 10 Km, thru 20*C Minus with crappy gloves and normal cloths on.







I did drift for 30 meters lol...


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Plexiglas/acrylic bending time? I think that would be the easiest way to do it.


Yep. Takes 2 min of measurering. 5-10 min of cutting, and somewhat 3 min of hheating if you got a proper heat gun... Btw. I got some lights in my case, and they sorta flash... Like they aint getting enough power. I'm running a CM 850w Psu, an i7 2700k @ 4.4 GHz. a 670 PE at 1150 Mhz, 4 fans LED, 2 ram fans 8 Gig of Corsair Dominator 1600 Ram...


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Plexiglas/acrylic bending time? I think that would be the easiest way to do it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1lv3rflame*
> 
> Yep. Takes 2 min of measurering. 5-10 min of cutting, and somewhat 3 min of hheating if you got a proper heat gun... Btw. I got some lights in my case, and they sorta flash... Like they aint getting enough power. I'm running a CM 850w Psu, an i7 2700k @ 4.4 GHz. a 670 PE at 1150 Mhz, 4 fans LED, 2 ram fans 8 Gig of Corsair Dominator 1600 Ram...


I've never worked with those materials so I suppose it'd be fun learning! I was thinking of basically bending aluminium or sheet metal as I have access to a brake. I'm going to do some measuring and draw up a few designs.


----------



## sgtgates

This is my mod to hide the cables at the bottom atleast, also mounted a 120mm intake with a raised flow from bottom of case. Its bent plexi from heat gun then wrapped in carbon fiber. You could do the same concept there


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1lv3rflame*
> 
> Btw. I got some lights in my case, and they sorta flash... Like they aint getting enough power. I'm running a CM 850w Psu, an i7 2700k @ 4.4 GHz. a 670 PE at 1150 Mhz, 4 fans LED, 2 ram fans 8 Gig of Corsair Dominator 1600 Ram...


Are they hooked to the case fan controller?


----------



## Stormleader42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Anyone have any idea on how to cover up the rear cables on this case? I always have my PC turned sideways on my desk and seeing the wires directly to the right of my is starting to annoy me. I love the look of the FT-02 design how the cables connect up top and they all come out a small hole in the back, very clean. It's inspiring me to think of a way to hide them but still look pleasing and flow with the case design. Now that I have the gears turning, any ideas?


I'm not sure I'm following you here, what wires are you trying to hide? No matter, sounds like fun


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormleader42*
> 
> I'm not sure I'm following you here, what wires are you trying to hide? No matter, sounds like fun


All the power and I/O cables on the outside rear panel. Normally these are against a wall or something but I keep my computer sideways so they are an eye sore.


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> I've never worked with those materials so I suppose it'd be fun learning! I was thinking of basically bending aluminium or sheet metal as I have access to a brake. I'm going to do some measuring and draw up a few designs.


Go for acryllic. Cheaper, and wont scratch your case


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Are they hooked to the case fan controller?


Well... My fans are. So i presume yes?


----------



## Neo_182

Power supply cover...Anyone have suggestions?
The CM store is fresh out of the one for Haf-X.

Also:


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1lv3rflame*
> 
> Well... My fans are. So i presume yes?


The case fan controller uses pulse output, hence the flickering leds. Better hook them on your mobo. I had the same issue with my Enermax fan.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_182*
> 
> Power supply cover...Anyone have suggestions?
> The CM store is fresh out of the one for Haf-X.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Also:


Bend it yourself! As far as I know Cooler Master won't put them back in production.


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> The case fan controller uses pulse output, hence the flickering leds. Better hook them on your mobo. I had the same issue with my Enermax fan.
> Bend it yourself! As far as I know Cooler Master won't put them back in production.


Just dont use a hair dryer as i did







got a 82* Bend or so... Kinda odd looking...


----------



## Stormleader42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> All the power and I/O cables on the outside rear panel. Normally these are against a wall or something but I keep my computer sideways so they are an eye sore.


Oh, ok. Mine sits next to me desk so I don't have to look at them, but I agree, they'd bug me too hah.


----------



## SortOfGrim

benben84, you should get a bigger screen


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> benben84, you should get a bigger screen


I already have a 27" monitor but it's funny you say that...I've been researching 2560x1440 monitors for the last week now. Debating on getting the monitor first and then SLI later now







I mean...if I run a high resolution and my one gpu can't handle that I now have justification for a second one right? lol

I was also just thinking I may have solved my issue with covering up the back cables too. I have drawn up a design for a new desk and will be starting that in the next month or two and the new desk will hide the cables.


----------



## Khr1s

Can you guys help me ?








I want reasons to join your club









http://www.overclock.net/t/1352329/aerocool-x-predator-vs-storm-stryker-vs-600t


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khr1s*
> 
> Can you guys help me ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want reasons to join your club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1352329/aerocool-x-predator-vs-storm-stryker-vs-600t


Just take a quick look here


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> I already have a 27" monitor but it's funny you say that...I've been researching 2560x1440 monitors for the last week now. Debating on getting the monitor first and then SLI later now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean...if I run a high resolution and my one gpu can't handle that I now have justification for a second one right? lol
> 
> I was also just thinking I may have solved my issue with covering up the back cables too. I have drawn up a design for a new desk and will be starting that in the next month or two and the new desk will hide the cables.


haha! 3 screens is the way to go!







Actually I think I need to upgrade too. 3 bigger screens or a full cover block for my gpu so I can oc the bastard.
I hope you're not going to cover the Trooper with your new design? that would be a shame.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> haha! 3 screens is the way to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I think I need to upgrade too. 3 bigger screens or a full cover block for my gpu so I can oc the bastard.
> I hope you're not going to cover the Trooper with your new design? that would be a shame.


There is no way I'd ever utilize a triple 27" setup and I'm too anal to have different resolutions and models so that would be expensive.

Nope I'm not hiding it, actually it's going to be the highest point of the desk and on a pedestal lol. I have a kitchen countertop that I special ordered and then changed my mind after and had to reorder a different size. Instead of docking the 25% restocking fee I decided to keep it and turn it into a desk! Should be pretty sweet, I'm going to start a build thread for it soon.


----------



## cyberg

I hope someone on this great board can help me. I bought a pair of CM 120mm Sickle flow fans for the side of my new Storm Trooper case, installed them to the 3 pin lead that runs from the fan controller on the top of the case. On every setting except the highest one the fans blink and click. It's like the controller is turning on and off the power really quickly to modulate the voltage. Also the noise is present if you plug in headphones to the front panel making their use annoying. Does anyone else have this problem? I did a search on the forums and found a few others with the same problem but no solution. I tested the fans on a pwm controller and they worked fine. They dimmed and went out around 30% power. I'd put in the controller but all my bays are filed up. Do I RMA good working fans?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberg*
> 
> I hope someone on this great board can help me. I bought a pair of CM 120mm Sickle flow fans for the side of my new Storm Trooper case, installed them to the 3 pin lead that runs from the fan controller on the top of the case. On every setting except the highest one the fans blink and click. It's like the controller is turning on and off the power really quickly to modulate the voltage. Also the noise is present if you plug in headphones to the front panel making their use annoying. Does anyone else have this problem? I did a search on the forums and found a few others with the same problem but no solution. I tested the fans on a pwm controller and they worked fine. They dimmed and went out around 30% power. I'd put in the controller but all my bays are filed up. Do I RMA good working fans?


Do those fans come with the additional led connectors? If not that's the problem, the fan controller uses pulse voltage.
As for the front audio jacks I wouldn't know as I removed the cable.


----------



## js593

As Grim said, these use pulse based electricity with the stock fans. You'll have to get a fan controller, or find an electronics expert to change the pulse module to a full flow electrical system. I had the same issue if my fans were on less then the fastest setting. Unfortunately at the moment your gonna have to run them at full, or replace the fan controller with one that fits in a bay.

-Dan


----------



## SortOfGrim

or just hook those fans on the mobo


----------



## lloydy

Im getting my stryker tomorrow







along with my new psu seasonic 1050w














gonna take hours putting my rig in


----------



## benito

so guys i think it' is time for me to officially join the CM Storm Trooper Club
















View my build log to see this journey!!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1341258/noname-cm-storm-trooper-mod


----------



## animal0307

Anyone ever stick a 420mm rad in this case? I'm thinking front bays.


----------



## Stormleader42

@benito: Holy cow, that is a awesome build!

@animal: Doing some measuring on my Stryker, I think it could work. You'd have to remove the toolbox at the bottom and you'd most likely have to do some dremeling on the rails for the bottom two 5.25 bays, but it's possible. You'd loose the two 3.5\5.25 combo cages, but depending on the height of the rad with the fittings I think you'd probably be able to keep the top 5.25 slot open for a optical drive.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benito*
> 
> so guys i think it' is time for me to officially join the CM Storm Trooper Club
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View my build log to see this journey!!
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1341258/noname-cm-storm-trooper-mod


----------



## knockcha

just got everything together yesterday..what do you guys think?


----------



## Neo_182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benito*
> 
> so guys i think it' is time for me to officially join the CM Storm Trooper Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View my build log to see this journey!!
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1341258/noname-cm-storm-trooper-mod


Custom and awesome!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knockcha*
> 
> just got everything together yesterday..what do you guys think?


Very nice , how much did that whole thing set you back?


----------



## Neo_182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> Anyone ever stick a 420mm rad in this case? I'm thinking front bays.


Yup. Couldn't make it work without modifications. At which point i gave up because i'm lazy and i don't like modding a brand new chassis. I tried fitting a 320mm in the roof too. That would've work with more fittings and if i had chopped off the handle. But again , didn't want to do that as this is going to be a carry around rig.


----------



## knockcha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_182*
> 
> Custom and awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice , how much did that whole thing set you back?


little over a grand.and a few hours of fun!


----------



## benito

I need some advice on a fan controller. I had originally planned to use the built in fan controller on the trooper, however I did some test runs during the mockup and the fans had a sort of pulsing noise to them. Upon investigation I have found out that the fan controller on the trooper is a pulsating voltage fan control. For lower speeds the controller sends out a voltage pulse with a longer time interval between each pulse, something like that, this is not ideal. I don't have drive bays so simply putting in a drive bay controller is out of the question and I would like to be able to controll all fans with one "knob" or a system like what is built into the trooper. Any ideas? I can get a drive bay controller, but what drive bay controller can run 8 fans controlled on a single "knob"/ push buttons


----------



## S1lv3rflame

So my dear pc, and future mods have come to an end for now.
Intel i7 2700k. Blue screen halfway in windows boot screen. It's burned? 2700k vs 3770k?
Would a 360 rad fit externally in the back, and still provide enough room for cables on this awesome case?


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benito*
> 
> I need some advice on a fan controller. I had originally planned to use the built in fan controller on the trooper, however I did some test runs during the mockup and the fans had a sort of pulsing noise to them. Upon investigation I have found out that the fan controller on the trooper is a pulsating voltage fan control. For lower speeds the controller sends out a voltage pulse with a longer time interval between each pulse, something like that, this is not ideal. I don't have drive bays so simply putting in a drive bay controller is out of the question and I would like to be able to controll all fans with one "knob" or a system like what is built into the trooper. Any ideas? I can get a drive bay controller, but what drive bay controller can run 8 fans controlled on a single "knob"/ push buttons


Look @ my pics in my sig. the unit is a Skythe 8.

OOPS, sorry, mine is an 8 knob.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benito*
> 
> I need some advice on a fan controller. I had originally planned to use the built in fan controller on the trooper, however I did some test runs during the mockup and the fans had a sort of pulsing noise to them. Upon investigation I have found out that the fan controller on the trooper is a pulsating voltage fan control. For lower speeds the controller sends out a voltage pulse with a longer time interval between each pulse, something like that, this is not ideal. I don't have drive bays so simply putting in a drive bay controller is out of the question and I would like to be able to controll all fans with one "knob" or a system like what is built into the trooper. Any ideas? I can get a drive bay controller, but what drive bay controller can run 8 fans controlled on a single "knob"/ push buttons


Get something like this maybe? Add your own knob?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benito*
> 
> I need some advice on a fan controller. I had originally planned to use the built in fan controller on the trooper, however I did some test runs during the mockup and the fans had a sort of pulsing noise to them. Upon investigation I have found out that the fan controller on the trooper is a pulsating voltage fan control. For lower speeds the controller sends out a voltage pulse with a longer time interval between each pulse, something like that, this is not ideal. I don't have drive bays so simply putting in a drive bay controller is out of the question and I would like to be able to controll all fans with one "knob" or a system like what is built into the trooper. Any ideas? I can get a drive bay controller, but what drive bay controller can run 8 fans controlled on a single "knob"/ push buttons


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Get something like this maybe? Add your own knob?


This one for 8 fans

This Lian Li PT-FN05B controls only 4 fans but it's with 1 knob


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormleader42*
> 
> @animal: Doing some measuring on my Stryker, I think it could work. You'd have to remove the toolbox at the bottom and you'd most likely have to do some dremeling on the rails for the bottom two 5.25 bays, but it's possible. You'd loose the two 3.5\5.25 combo cages, but depending on the height of the rad with the fittings I think you'd probably be able to keep the top 5.25 slot open for a optical drive.


Ya I know that the rad should fit in the bays but it's a matter of how tall the bays are compared to the rad. My current rad is 460mm long. so it's only ~60mm longer than a most 360 rads and those seem to fit just fine. I'm not affraid of some carving but I want to avoid heavy modding. My current build has just been dragging along for the last year and half or so and I have a lot more I want to do but Have just lost the steam and am trying to decide if dumping/selling the project and buying a different case may save me money and frustration.


----------



## Whiteshadow2569

I'm having a small problem with the fan Led switch on the top of the case. I have some Bitfenix Led lights connected to it so that i can switch them on and off. It's been working fine since i first put them in (about 4 weeks ago) but not now. The problem is that when i press the button to turn them off, all it does is dim them slightly which is very strange.

Has anyone else seen this problem?

Also no fans are connected to the controller. Just 2 sets of Led strips.


----------



## foreign03

[/URL]


----------



## foreign03

Just finished my custom watercooling build.


----------



## Stormleader42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> Ya I know that the rad should fit in the bays but it's a matter of how tall the bays are compared to the rad. My current rad is 460mm long. so it's only ~60mm longer than a most 360 rads and those seem to fit just fine. I'm not affraid of some carving but I want to avoid heavy modding. My current build has just been dragging along for the last year and half or so and I have a lot more I want to do but Have just lost the steam and am trying to decide if dumping/selling the project and buying a different case may save me money and frustration.


Ehhhh, 460MM would be pushing it. You could get it to fit I think, but you'd lose all three 5.25 bays up top. I haven't really done any case modding before so I can't say for sure, but it's there is any measurements or pictures you want just let me know.









EDIT: @Forgeign03: What res is that? The build looks killer!


----------



## foreign03

Thank you I had to get it custom made liquid fusion q series reservoir 250mm.


----------



## KorporalKoolAid

lol, so I have had my trooper for a while now, and through OCN Community Choice I just won a Stryker..... Should I switch....DECISIONS DECISIONS!!!!


----------



## ASUSphenom

I'm new, but here's my current build. I haven't placed the CPU in because I haven't purchased the cooling system I want. I also still need GPU and RAM.


----------



## Whiteshadow2569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whiteshadow2569*
> 
> I'm having a small problem with the fan Led switch on the top of the case. I have some Bitfenix Led lights connected to it so that i can switch them on and off. It's been working fine since i first put them in (about 4 weeks ago) but not now. The problem is that when i press the button to turn them off, all it does is dim them slightly which is very strange.
> 
> Has anyone else seen this problem?
> 
> Also no fans are connected to the controller. Just 2 sets of Led strips.


Edit: Led lights connected to this no longer even light up. I think the controller may be defective.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*


Nice res! But I would shorten that tube from cpu to gpu with a 180 fitting (add this G1/4 fitting) on the gpu and a 45 angle fitting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KorporalKoolAid*
> 
> lol, so I have had my trooper for a while now, and through OCN Community Choice I just won a Stryker..... Should I switch....DECISIONS DECISIONS!!!!


Both!!! Combine them to make a monster Storm case!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSphenom*
> 
> I'm new, but here's my current build. I haven't placed the CPU in because I haven't purchased the cooling system I want. I also still need GPU and RAM.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Have you turned the mobo on just to show the fans? You should just wire the psu cable

Just disconnect all cables to the mobo or disks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whiteshadow2569*
> 
> Edit: Led lights connected to this no longer even light up. I think the controller may be defective.


RMA.

----

Also a reminder for everybody: The Fan Controller works better with stock case fans (with the separate led cable) and non led fans!
Edited for kpforce1


----------



## foreign03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Nice res! But I would shorten that tube from cpu to gpu with a 180 fitting (add thisG1/4 fitting) on the gpu and a 45 angle fitting.
> Both!!! Combine them to make a monster Storm case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you turned the mobo on just to show the fans? You should just wire the psu cable
> 
> Just disconnect all cables to the mobo or disks!
> RMA.
> 
> ----
> 
> Also a reminder for everybody: The Fan Controller only works with stock case fans (with the separate led cable) and non led fans!
> Nah thanks though I've got another gtx 670 coming in a few weeks running in sli and another waterblock. I have quite a few more connections bitspower and a few others. I just left the tube how it was because it is temporary.


----------



## Furii

Hello all, I'm new here but I've been watching this thread for quite some time. The past few weekends have consisted of me building and rebuilding my rig a few times over but I'm getting more comfortable with how its turning out so far. Take a look and let me know what ya think









Last Weekend





And this weekend!


----------



## the Hammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furii*


Awsome cabling you have done there. Awaiting my own set of those exact cables, hopefully they will arrive next week.

Was it hard to get the cabling on the backside of the mobo tray nice, since it adds so much cable length? (Do you have any pictures with the back panel off, showing the cable routing.)


----------



## hammong

Hey all, new CM Storm Trooper case owner here. Just recently built a new system, and am having problems with certain 2.5" disks fitting into the X-Dock connector.

I've got the X-dock wired up properly with a 4-pin Molex power and SATA cable, and the X-dock works perfectly with an old Fujitsu 2.5" 160 GB SATA-1 HDD. When I try to plug a Seagate ST9160314AS 2.5" 160GB or a Intel 520-series 180 GB SSD into the X-dock, they simply WILL NOT GO IN all the way. I've pressed fairly hard (don't want to break the SATA/power connector) and I've tried wiggling the disk a bit up and down, left, and right, and it just won't go. If I take the plastic bezel off the Intel 520-series, I CAN get it to pop into the X-dock and connect properly. With the bezel on, there's no way it will fit.

Anybody else have this problem?

Greg

----
CM Storm Trooper Case
ASUS P9Z79 Deluxe Motherboard
Intel i7-9630k Hexa Core @ 4 GHz
ASUS Kulher 920 Closed-loop water cooler
4x8GB Crucial Ballistix Tactical DDR3-1600 8-8-8-24-1.50-1.30v XMP (32GB)
2xEVGA GTX-680 4GB GDDR5
Samsung 840 Pro 512GB SSD
Seagate 2TB Barracuda HDD


----------



## Furii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the Hammer*
> 
> Awsome cabling you have done there. Awaiting my own set of those exact cables, hopefully they will arrive next week.
> 
> Was it hard to get the cabling on the backside of the mobo tray nice, since it adds so much cable length? (Do you have any pictures with the back panel off, showing the cable routing.)


As of right now my backside uglies are an absolute wreck. The extra cable length added by the extensions wasn't my problem, my problem is having an old non-modular power supply and bundles of unused power cables. Zipties work wonders on the backside just take your time, do one cable at a time and don't be afraid to cut zipties to add a cable to a route.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furii*
> 
> As of right now my backside uglies are an absolute wreck. The extra cable length added by the extensions wasn't my problem, my problem is having an old non-modular power supply and bundles of unused power cables. Zipties work wonders on the backside just take your time, do one cable at a time and don't be afraid to cut zipties to add a cable to a route.


+1


----------



## benito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Get something like this maybe? Add your own knob?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> This one for 8 fans
> 
> This Lian Li PT-FN05B controls only 4 fans but it's with 1 knob


i think i am going to get the one with 5 outputs and connect the fans using the "y" cables i have. i would need extensions to get all the fans to the 8 output block. i will also add a potentiometer to control the voltage. time to bust out the soldering gun. thanks for the ideas guys.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furii*










Looks much better, definitely a must have! Such a bummer that the kit costs twice as much here as on the corsair store


----------



## rhodes588

I'm interested in purchasing the Storm Trooper Window Edition, but can't find it online to purchase. Anyone have any insight?


----------



## the Hammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhodes588*
> 
> I'm interested in purchasing the Storm Trooper Window Edition, but can't find it online to purchase. Anyone have any insight?


You have to buy the side panel with the window separately from the case itself.


----------



## Stormleader42

Yeah, I did some googling and that's what I found too. It's a shame, because not only do you have to pay more, you also then don't have a matching right hand panel unless you buy that too. It would be great if CM would offer the windowed Trooper for sale, maybe just in their online store? Just a thought...

Also, does anyone know which UPC label CM wants off of the Stryker box for the recent rebate? There's like three different labels haha. I'm going to call customer support tomorrow, but I thought I'd ask here first.


----------



## rhodes588

Wierd.. they advertise it as a seperate case on their website: http://www.cmstorm.com/en/products/chassis/Trooperwindow/

The model numbers are different as well..


----------



## Stormleader42

Yeah, I saw that as well.... Maybe give them a call and ask about it? Wish there were a easier way....


----------



## Whiteshadow2569

I bought my Trooper with the window side panel included. The right side panel is still the same but i think its better than the Stryker's side panel. By the way, I live in Australia and it cost about $10 more than the stock Trooper.


----------



## Jprofess

Sorry to hear that , I bought the Stryker case and after a month I lost the I/O panel, Controller went out and ordered a new one 2 weeks ago and they still have not shipped it out. So if you need one I would get the order in fast.


----------



## KhaosNation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> HD pix
> I change the front fan from a NZXT FN-140 to a Noctua NF-P14 FLX because it cooled better at lower rpm. It just doesn't look that nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Mraaz, what brand & model PSU?


may I ask what brand those barbs are you have used to connect to the waterblocks?
they look really nice. or are they compression fittings?


----------



## benito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaosNation*
> 
> may I ask what brand those barbs are you have used to connect to the waterblocks?
> they look really nice. or are they compression fittings?


Pretty sure they are barbs and they are a mix of Enzotech barbs and Bitspower barbs


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Also a reminder for everybody: The Fan Controller only works with stock case fans (with the separate led cable) and non led fans!


? I've been running 4 Aerocool 140mm Shark fans (3 of which are LED) off of the stock fan controller for quite a while with no issues. Granted due to the controller utilizing a voltage pulse per minute approach the fan LED's will pulse at anything lower than the high fan setting... doesn't bother me though.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaosNation*
> 
> may I ask what brand those barbs are you have used to connect to the waterblocks?
> they look really nice. or are they compression fittings?


Lets see.. the cpu water block has 2 enzotech 45's and the gpu water block has 1 of those enzotech 45's and one bitspower 90 rotary with a bitspower 20mm extender
And at the time simple zip ties, later I got Koolance hose clamps (black)


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> ? I've been running 4 Aerocool 140mm Shark fans (3 of which are LED) off of the stock fan controller for quite a while with no issues. Granted due to the controller utilizing a voltage pulse per minute approach the fan LED's will pulse at anything lower than the high fan setting... doesn't bother me though.


yeah, true, they work.. but most ppl find that flickering annoying as hell.
edited


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> yeah, true, they work.. but most ppl find that flickering annoying as hell.
> edited


True, but I have red LED strips at the bottom of my case providing the ambient lighting and two black light cathodes in my case







so the tradeoff for me is huge (i.e. turn the fans down when not gaming).


----------



## justinwebb

Or you can take the wires from the LED's on each fan and have them separate, all my LED fans are not stock and have separate power for fan and LED. Just requires some work


----------



## Chrgnthru

I'm planning on picking up this case in the next week or so and so far the only place i've seen that sells the side window is NCIX but that's out of stock. I saw it one time on the CM store but haven't been able to find it since.


----------



## kfxsti

I have a question about the stryker. Do you guys think or know that the air flow is a lot better than that of the 500r? I am getting out from under water cooling and wanting something a lot easier to move around. And im in the market for a good case with good air flow. This case caught my eye right away, and the rosewill thor v2. But i am liking this case the more i jump around in this thread and see all the pictures. I am also going to be pulling the trigger on Thursday on which ever i can decide upon. Thanks all for any help with this.


----------



## js593

Stryker/trooper is amazing provided you don't have it on carpet, and are using good fans. With capability of 12 fans inside this case, its basically a tornado waiting to happen.


----------



## kfxsti

it will be sitting on a hard surface , no carpet lol. and will probably add some decent fans to it. Thanks for the input







looks like i will placing the order thursday morning.


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kfxsti*
> 
> it will be sitting on a hard surface , no carpet lol. and will probably add some decent fans to it. Thanks for the input
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like i will placing the order thursday morning.


have you already decided on your fans? I highly recommend the Enermax TB Silence ones. They are extremely quiet, and my case normally holds at about 17-18 degrees in a 23-24 degree ambient environment. This however is on watercooling with GPU cooled, and CPU cooled w/ closed loops.


----------



## kfxsti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> have you already decided on your fans? I highly recommend the Enermax TB Silence ones. They are extremely quiet, and my case normally holds at about 17-18 degrees in a 23-24 degree ambient environment. This however is on watercooling with GPU cooled, and CPU cooled w/ closed loops.


theses? http://www.amazon.com/Enermax-Silence-Twister-Bearing-UCTB12P/dp/B0059DTNA6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1359485594&sr=8-1&keywords=enermax+tb+silence

i was just looking at those, and the corsair http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-SP120-Quiet-Twin-CO-9050006-WW/dp/B007RESFR2/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1359485655&sr=1-3&keywords=corsair+case+fans


----------



## DutchSteph

Coming from a 500R, i can say that you will not be disappointed by the Stryker! So much room in that thing for anything you want, went from a H60 to custom watercooling and it's a breeze to install in this magnificent case!


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kfxsti*
> 
> theses? http://www.amazon.com/Enermax-Silence-Twister-Bearing-UCTB12P/dp/B0059DTNA6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1359485594&sr=8-1&keywords=enermax+tb+silence
> 
> i was just looking at those, and the corsair http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-SP120-Quiet-Twin-CO-9050006-WW/dp/B007RESFR2/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1359485655&sr=1-3&keywords=corsair+case+fans


Those would be the badboys!
Get them from NCIX if you can, they are dirt cheap there, and normally go on sale once every 2 months or so. The Corsairs are good for radiators, they provide wicked static pressure. However, if you are going to run a fan controller, i highly suggest getting the High performance ones and not the quiet.

Depending on where you are, make sure you can Pricebat everything and get it cheaper! Direct Canada, i can get those fans for about 20$ for the dual set of corsair.

Any questions, feel free to PM me.


----------



## kfxsti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Those would be the badboys!
> Get them from NCIX if you can, they are dirt cheap there, and normally go on sale once every 2 months or so. The Corsairs are good for radiators, they provide wicked static pressure. However, if you are going to run a fan controller, i highly suggest getting the High performance ones and not the quiet.
> 
> Depending on where you are, make sure you can Pricebat everything and get it cheaper! Direct Canada, i can get those fans for about 20$ for the dual set of corsair.
> 
> Any questions, feel free to PM me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DutchSteph*
> 
> Coming from a 500R, i can say that you will not be disappointed by the Stryker! So much room in that thing for anything you want, went from a H60 to custom watercooling and it's a breeze to install in this magnificent case!


Thanks to all of you guys for your input and help. I will be purchasing the case for sure thursday morning. And will be checking on the prices at that site for the fans.















and if i have anymore questions or issues i will be sure to pm you. thanks again guys !!!


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kfxsti*
> 
> Thanks to all of you guys for your input and help. I will be purchasing the case for sure thursday morning. And will be checking on the prices at that site for the fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if i have anymore questions or issues i will be sure to pm you. thanks again guys !!!


Anytime.

Somewhere in this thread i have a boot up of how loud the computer is with the Enermax fans, Definitely take a look at that, you would be amazed how quiet it is. I have all the enermax fans on full blast, and the corsair at 50%, and sleep through it without a twitch. Also look at the youtube comparison video with about 10 fans. That may help make your decision as well.


----------



## DutchSteph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kfxsti*
> 
> Thanks to all of you guys for your input and help. I will be purchasing the case for sure thursday morning. And will be checking on the prices at that site for the fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if i have anymore questions or issues i will be sure to pm you. thanks again guys !!!


You're welcome! You won't regret buying this beast!


----------



## Nate-CM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DutchSteph*
> 
> You're welcome! You won't regret buying this beast!


Thanks for the support and glad you guys like the Stryker/Trooper.


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nate-CM*
> 
> Thanks for the support and glad you guys like the Stryper/Trooper.


IMO Cooler Master makes the best cases, the storm series has such an awesome line of cases to choose from, I've never been disappointed with any of your products!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nate-CM*
> 
> Thanks for the support and glad you guys like the Stryker/Trooper.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> IMO Cooler Master makes the best cases, the storm series has such an awesome line of cases to choose from, I've never been disappointed with any of your products!


And affordable, so price/quality is superb! Also the Storm peripherals are FANTASTIC!!


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> And affordable, so price/quality is superb! Also the Storm peripherals are FANTASTIC!!


HAHA just look at my sig rig


----------



## Whiteshadow2569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> And affordable, so price/quality is superb! Also the Storm peripherals are FANTASTIC!!


Definitely got that right.

I'm using a CM Storm Trigger and the Sentinel Advanced 2 and I have to say that these are Excellent. Everyone in my family thats used them thinks that too.


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nate-CM*
> 
> Thanks for the support and glad you guys like the Stryker/Trooper.


The only downside is that it never came stock, with being able to put 2 fans under the top cover. Maybe you guys could make a revision handle for us









I have a question for you folks. I have an H100, and i have myself an Arctic cooling Accelero Hybrid.
I have the H100 up top, and the Accelero rad on the bottom. If i were to use the accelero rad on the rear exhaust fan, would this work as a push pull setup, or would i have to re-route everything? Im worried about clearance for all my fans. (the Hybrid i believe NEEDS a push pull, as it seems to be getting quite warm.


----------



## kfxsti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Anytime.
> 
> Somewhere in this thread i have a boot up of how loud the computer is with the Enermax fans, Definitely take a look at that, you would be amazed how quiet it is. I have all the enermax fans on full blast, and the corsair at 50%, and sleep through it without a twitch. Also look at the youtube comparison video with about 10 fans. That may help make your decision as well.


i will give it a look in the morning . been a long day at work and just now able to get back on to check up on posts. again guys thank you for the help with decision making with the case and with the fans too!


----------



## Flameboy294

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nate-CM*
> 
> Thanks for the support and glad you guys like the Stryker/Trooper.


Fantastic cases, personally handled the CM 690 II, The Storm Enforcer and my current Storm Trooper. Really on level with practicality, would love to see what new cases CM will come with in the future.


----------



## johnnyw

Few pics of my stryker rig.







Wire jungle


----------



## foreign03

The
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaosNation*
> 
> may I ask what brand those barbs are you have used to connect to the waterblocks?
> they look really nice. or are they compression fittings?
> They are compression fittings not barbs


----------



## SortOfGrim

..end
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Few pics of my stryker rig.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wire jungle


Clean rig!


----------



## JKuhn

I'll post some pictures of my Stryker later, but I noticed something odd. In the pictures I saw so far, the standard front fans have blue leds, but mine has white. Is this a common thing?


----------



## DutchSteph

In pictures they often appear to be blue but they are white. So yours are normal!


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DutchSteph*
> 
> In pictures they often appear to be blue but they are white. So yours are normal!


Thanks.


----------



## ledzeppie




----------



## DarkSamus

Hi guys.
Got a Storm Trooper and reported in a while ago...
See here...

But in the past week I bought...

Motherboard: ASUSP9X79 Pro


CPU: Intel Corei7 3820


Ram: 16GB (4x4GB) 1600mhz ram


And a crappy Intel air cooler...

...as my funds had reached there limit for now.

However, in just under 1 month I'll have a further couple of hundred dollars to spend and would love to know what you guys would recommend to me as a cooler.
I am leaning towards a liquid cooler (not a full rad setup, but probably a Corsair H100/H100i)

If the cooler you recommend requires modding of the case I would also appreciate it if you could provide info on things I need to know before I start.

Thanx guys for any input you can provide me.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> Hi guys.
> Got a Storm Trooper and reported in a while ago...
> See here...
> 
> But in the past week I bought...
> 
> Motherboard: ASUSP9X79 Pro
> CPU: Intel Corei7 3820
> Ram: 16GB (4x4GB) 1600mhz ram
> and a crappy Intel air cooler (as my funds had reached there limit for now)
> 
> However, in just under 1 month I'll have a further couple of hundred $s to spend and would love to know what you guys would recommend to me as a cooler.
> I am leaning towards a liquid cooler (not a full rad setup though)
> 
> If the cooler you recommend requires modding of the case I would also appreciate it if you could provide info on things I need to know before I start.
> 
> Thanx guys for any input you can provide me.


If I were you I would hold off on a cooler for the new Swiftech H220 All in One. It should be better quality and value than the rest and about the same price too, $140. It should hitting the market March 1st.


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzeppie*


I approve of this.







I'm thinking of doing the same except with 3 P14's and a rad.


----------



## ledzeppie

Lol, yeah. It actually lowered my CPU temps by about 3-4 degrees as well, just because so much more fresh air was getting straight to the heatsink.


----------



## CurtTerror

Hi guys,

My last case was a coolermaster storm sniper which I was incredibly impressed with, the funcationality of the case was immensely good. I've now decided that I want a bit more space and I've decided to upgrade my case to the coolermaster storm stryker and I'm going to do a completely new ivy bridge pc build in there. I ordered the case about twenty minutes ago and when I receive it next week

I've noticed that there is the option to water-cool in the future should I need it. I'm looking forward to getting my new rig up and running, and get some gaming going. Cheers for all the pictures and any advice I need on the case, feel free to let me know!

Cheers


----------



## Stormleader42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzeppie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]












That's a smexy build! I normally hate huge air coolers, but that white Noctura (I think that's what it is?) looks great in the Stryker!


----------



## ronquilent

If I were planning to put the ut60 360mm rad behind the front face of the case would there be some space at the top for one or two 3.5" hard drives? Would I need some sort of aftermarket bracket or anything like that?

EDIT: I was actually wondering if I could somehow fit a hard drive into the bottom tray area and have the radiator use the area on top of it all the way to the top of the case with it covering all the intakes.


----------



## JKuhn

Here's my rig:


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> If I were you I would hold off on a cooler for the new Swiftech H220 All in One. It should be better quality and value than the rest and about the same price too, $140. It should hitting the market March 1st.


+like 500!!!!

although i would still personally get one of these
again personal choice i would go this one cause you can choose white
http://www.swiftech.com/H2O-x20-Edge-HD.aspx

http://www.swiftech.com/H20-220ultimaHDliquidcoolingkit.aspx

i like that you get a regular cpu block in i t


----------



## ledzeppie

Nah it's regular noctua colour lol. It doesn't look AS good in real life tbh, but its definitely one of the few instances where a Noctua looks good LOL


----------



## Gone12

Just a question, what do you guys actually work at? Assuming you actually jobs?


----------



## DutchSteph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gone12*
> 
> Just a question, what do you guys actually work at? Assuming you actually jobs?


???


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gone12*
> 
> Just a question, what do you guys actually work at? Assuming you actually jobs?


Thats you first OCN post?

Hmmmm.... maybe you think that since we do this that we are all living in our moms basement and eating microwave burritos all day or something? Or maybe we're all just zit faced teenagers?

Yeah, well unless some of us happen to be in High School or younger, yes, we have jobs. This is a hobby. Its something we do in our spare time. I have a job, I'm there now. I work for a large industrial and automotive supply company.

Oh yeah, that and Mechanical Engineering student.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gone12*
> 
> Just a question, what do you guys actually work at? Assuming you actually jobs?


There is already a thread for that...here.


----------



## deactivated

Hey guise

I recently clocked my 3570k back to the stock clock speed (3,4GHz, dont ask why) and i was wondering if the stock cooler would be ok to have. I have the Noctua NH-C12P SE14 cpu cooler. It handled 4,2GHz easy with avg temp of 35 degrees Celsius, but i think its ugly as f*** and the brown color ruins the blue! Should i swap it for the stock cooler now since my clock speed is 3,4GHz?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeeman*
> 
> Hey guise
> 
> I recently clocked my 3570k back to the stock clock speed (3,4GHz, dont ask why) and i was wondering if the stock cooler would be ok to have. I have the Noctua NH-C12P SE14 cpu cooler. It handled 4,2GHz easy with avg temp of 35 degrees Celsius, but i think its ugly as f*** and the brown color ruins the blue! Should i swap it for the stock cooler now since my clock speed is 3,4GHz?


Can't you just replace the fan? You might also want to put something under the case to allow air to enter from the bottom.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeeman*
> 
> Hey guise
> 
> I recently clocked my 3570k back to the stock clock speed (3,4GHz, dont ask why) and i was wondering if the stock cooler would be ok to have. I have the Noctua NH-C12P SE14 cpu cooler. It handled 4,2GHz easy with avg temp of 35 degrees Celsius, but i think its ugly as f*** and the brown color ruins the blue! Should i swap it for the stock cooler now since my clock speed is 3,4GHz?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I agree, Noctua anything is ugly with their fans lol. You could paint the fan if you want to keep the performance of it. You could also just go find a different 140mm fan and mount that up. Otherwise I prefer the look of the All in One coolers with a window.


----------



## HighwayStar

Wow a lot of nice Stryker builds going on in here lately. COME ON TROOPERS!


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> Wow a lot of nice Stryker builds going on in here lately. COME ON TROOPERS!


I've got a pretty extreme Trooper build up my sleeve right now. Its a military/2nd amendment theme. It's in the middle stages. I will be posting on this thread in about a month or two. Wish it was going to be sooner, but professors expect me to take tests and other stupid junk like that.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> I've got a pretty extreme Trooper build up my sleeve right now. Its a military/2nd amendment theme. It's in the middle stages. I will be posting on this thread in about a month or two. Wish it was going to be sooner, but professors expect me to take tests and other stupid junk like that.


Sounds interesting! Will look forward to it!

I have been contemplating modding mine out but I need to finish the kitchen remodel before I put my computer under the knife. I also have to build a desk yet so either I will juggle them both at once or figure out which one I want first.


----------



## ronquilent

Is it worth it to put a front 360mm rad and loose all the drive bays? I was thinking I may be able to use the bottom area (behind the logo cover) as a drive bay but I can't tell just by looking at the case.

Thanks!


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> Is it worth it to put a front 360mm rad and loose all the drive bays? I was thinking I may be able to use the bottom area (behind the logo cover) as a drive bay but I can't tell just by looking at the case.
> 
> Thanks!


I've looked into adding the Optical drive in the storage box bay but in order to do so you'd have to mount it deeper so it wouldn't be flush and you'd also have to bend or cut the grooves that the storage box slides on. And even if you got it to fit it would look funny. You could always use a usb drive!


----------



## hammong

I've been lingering around the forum for a few weeks, thought I would finally post an image of my rig and join the club. =)

Greg

CM Storm Trooper Case
Asus P9X79 Deluxe Motherboard
Intel i7-3930k CPU @ 4.2 GHz Turbo, Offset -0.010V
4x Crucial Ballistix Tactical 8-8-8-24-1.30-1.50 XMP 1.3 RAM (32GB)
2x EVGA GTX-680 4GB in SLI
HP ZR30w 30" 2560x1600 S-IPS Display
Samsung SSD 840 Pro 512 GB
Seagate Barracuda XT ST32000631AS 2 TB 7200 RPM 64MB 6.0 Gb/s 3.5" HDD
LG WH14NS40 Blu-Ray Rewriter
Antec Kuhler 920 Liquid Cooler (exhaust)
OCZ ZX 850 Power Supply
4x Cougar Vortex PWM 120mm Fans (two at top, two on side panel, intake)
2x CM Sickleflow Red 120mm Fans (two in front, intake)
Razor BlackWidow 2013 Mechanical Keyboard
Logitech G5 Gaming Mouse
Logitech THX 2.1 Speakers


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gone12*
> 
> Just a question, what do you guys actually work at? Assuming you actually jobs?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> Thats you first OCN post?
> 
> Hmmmm.... maybe you think that since we do this that we are all living in our moms basement and eating microwave burritos all day or something? Or maybe we're all just zit faced teenagers?
> 
> Yeah, well unless some of us happen to be in High School or younger, yes, we have jobs. This is a hobby. Its something we do in our spare time. I have a job, I'm there now. I work for a large industrial and automotive supply company.
> 
> Oh yeah, that and Mechanical Engineering student.


agreed wife has a masters degree and i work in the trades. due to the roll eyes i will say me and my wife make more then my parents. we are under 30


----------



## szeged

Hi guys, I just water cooled my trooper,but it required me to remove the two hdd cages. Normally that wouldn't be a problem but im not cooling my gpu atm till I upgrade. So I've been wondering how I can mount some fans back in the front of the case to get some airflow over my gpu without any hdd cages.

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## ronquilent

I'm guessing I'll just have to stick to the 240mm rad if I want to have space for my hard drive(s). It's a shame







, I really wish CM had given space for a 360mm rad (without the need to mod or lose all bays).


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Here's my rig:


OMG J you crossed over to the stryker like me!!! lol What happened to your enforcer?


----------



## kfxsti

update guys !!!!! the stryker will be here tomorrow !







will post plenty of pics. ready to get some air to this 7990


----------



## Br0wNb0y

Before I order.. do you guys know of any upcoming rebates on this thing? I missed the January 15th one


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> OMG J you crossed over to the stryker like me!!! lol What happened to your enforcer?


It's finished, but the "clear" lacquer stained it making the color uneven. I didn't want to spend more money and time on one case doing everything again, so I switched.


----------



## Bullionu

Work in progress.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullionu*
> 
> Work in progress.


I see you have a technician-cat....


----------



## js593

Awwwwww KIIIITYYYYY!!!!!







lol


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> Wow a lot of nice Stryker builds going on in here lately. COME ON TROOPERS!


You made me submit mine again







+1 for trooper lol


----------



## justinwebb

could do without the changing colors or the fake carbon fiber but other than that looks good!! I am envious of your parts though


----------



## zeiferlance

Hi Guys!









Just wanna let you know that this thread was one of the reasons why I finally decided to sign up here in OCN.
I'm Zeiferlance from the Philippines. I usually drop by here to get inspirations from your Trooper and Stryker builds and in OCN to research. Just thought I'm now ready to share my ongoing project and join your club.








Hope it's ok.









Here's my current build:

*Project Sandrock*

CPU: Intel i7 3770K
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 8GB Dual Channel DDR3 (CMZ8GX3M2A1866C9)
Hard Drive: Western Digital Caviar Green 1TB
Power: Seasonic X-Series 850W Gold
Motherboard: MSI Z77 MPower
Hard Drive: OCZ Vector 256 GB
Hard Drive: Western Digital Caviar Green 160GB
Hard Drive: Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB
Cooling: Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme
Monitor: BenQ RL 2450H
Case: Cooler Master Storm Stryker
Graphics: Palit Jetstream GTX 680
Audio: Asus Xonar Xense






will share more as soon as i'm done with the details, painting and covers for the side and mid area and front panel.

hope to have a fun time here with you guys!


----------



## kfxsti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeiferlance*
> 
> Hi Guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanna let you know that this thread was one of the reasons why I finally decided to sign up here in OCN.
> I'm Zeiferlance from the Philippines. I usually drop by here to get inspirations from your Trooper and Stryker builds and in OCN to research. Just thought I'm now ready to share my ongoing project and join your club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it's ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my current build:
> 
> *Project Sandrock*
> 
> CPU: Intel i7 3770K
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance 8GB Dual Channel DDR3 (CMZ8GX3M2A1866C9)
> Hard Drive: Western Digital Caviar Green 1TB
> Power: Seasonic X-Series 850W Gold
> Motherboard: MSI Z77 MPower
> Hard Drive: OCZ Vector 256 GB
> Hard Drive: Western Digital Caviar Green 160GB
> Hard Drive: Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB
> Cooling: Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme
> Monitor: BenQ RL 2450H
> Case: Cooler Master Storm Stryker
> Graphics: Palit Jetstream GTX 680
> Audio: Asus Xonar Xense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will share more as soon as i'm done with the details, painting and covers for the side and mid area and front panel.
> 
> hope to have a fun time here with you guys!


very very good looking build you have there my friend !


----------



## zeiferlance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kfxsti*
> 
> very very good looking build you have there my friend !


thanks bro!








still trying to make it as clean as possible. acrylics sure can do magic.








actually it looks better now that i did a pull configuration on the radiator fans.

here's an image of the side panel with a smoked black acrylic.
taken last december. it's now grey with some yellow detail to match the Gundam Sandrock concept design.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullionu*
> 
> Work in progress.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> could do without the changing colors or the fake carbon fiber but other than that looks good!! I am envious of your parts though


That's why I have the off button function lol


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Hi guys, I just water cooled my trooper,but it required me to remove the two hdd cages. Normally that wouldn't be a problem but im not cooling my gpu atm till I upgrade. So I've been wondering how I can mount some fans back in the front of the case to get some airflow over my gpu without any hdd cages.
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions.


this got covered up fast, so incase people didnt see it, im still having trouble with this situation


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*


Very nice.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Hi guys, I just water cooled my trooper,but it required me to remove the two hdd cages. Normally that wouldn't be a problem but im not cooling my gpu atm till I upgrade. So I've been wondering how I can mount some fans back in the front of the case to get some airflow over my gpu without any hdd cages.
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions.


Could you add a pic of the situation?
Air will find its way, so just place a fan near the gpu
Can't you use the bottom for mounting a fan?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Could you add a pic of the situation?
> Air will find its way, so just place a fan near the gpu
> Can't you use the bottom for mounting a fan?


heres a pic of my trooper before i put in the res:



heres after: 

i want the 3 fans back in the front for the cooling obviously, but i also want them back because i think they look awesome personally


----------



## ronquilent

Before I give up on installing a front facing 360mm rad and drop to a 240mm rad instead anyone have any ideas as to how I can fit my hard drive in with a 360mm rad in the stryker/trooper? I really want to get the 360mm rad since it kind of future-proofs future builds but not sure how I can make it work... :/


----------



## szeged

if you have room behind the mobo tray you can screw it into the back panel like i did, id post a pic but for some reason nothing is uploading correctly atm =\


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> Before I give up on installing a front facing 360mm rad and drop to a 240mm rad instead anyone have any ideas as to how I can fit my hard drive in with a 360mm rad in the stryker/trooper? I really want to get the 360mm rad since it kind of future-proofs future builds but not sure how I can make it work... :/


underneath the top panel or mount it on the bottom beneath the storage box area. There is also room on the backside of the mobo tray on the side of the cages as it's indented more.

EDIT: Like in this post.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*


Like I wrote, just place a fan from the back towards the gpu, as it is just temporarily.
like this:


----------



## pabloyz

Hey guys,

Someone knows the solution to fix the problem with the Corsair Link about the continuous reading in the HDD?


----------



## DutchSteph

Did a quick rebuild and added a 280 rad up top!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DutchSteph*
> 
> Did a quick rebuild and added a 280 rad up top!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


the best part is the bobble head hula guy

rig is looking really nice too lol


----------



## smjxkab

Ordered mine last night! Expect a post from me very soon!


----------



## ronquilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> underneath the top panel or mount it on the bottom beneath the storage box area. There is also room on the backside of the mobo tray on the side of the cages as it's indented more.
> 
> EDIT: Like in this post.


Ahh, I didn't realize there actual brackets there for mounting. Please forgive my ignorance about this... this is my first build









So, just to make sure, there are mounting locations on both sides of the front cages (where the 120mm fans are originally mounted and next to the backside of the mobo) and possibly another mounting location where the tray comes originally.

I ordered the Stryker 2 days ago and it should be here by Monday I hope... Going to buy the watercooling gear once I've gotten the case and made sure about the measurements and exact locations of everything









Thanks!

Btw, anyone happen to know if the XSPC Razor 670's inlet/outlet holes can have tubing attached on either side? I was thinking about having one tube feeding the cpu from the top right port (as an outlet) and having an inlet from the pump on the bottom right port (from a mounted perspective). I want to avoid elbows as much as possible.

If not then I hope I can find a good full cover block that can do something like I've described above.


----------



## RoadRashed

New Storm Trooper owner here. Haven't built a PC in around 5 years...but pulled the trigger this week. Just finished installing everything and to my complete shock and surprise, everything seems to be working perfectly (a first for me...I usually screw something up or end up with at least one bad part.







).

Went with:
Asus Sabertooth Z77
CM Storm Trooper case
i7 3770K with Hyper 212 EVO and AS5
MSI Twin Frozr HD 7850
Thermaltake Black Widow 850w
OCZ Vertex 4 128GB SSD

Going to run stock speeds for a few days, then see if I can figure out how to overclock something again.

Current idle temps seem pretty good from what I've read. I didn't spend as much time as I usually did in the past...I just started buying crap. Don't even know what to shoot for as far as overclocking goes...but that's why I came here. Off to do some reading.


----------



## foreign03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> +like 500!!!!
> I have got the swiftec h20 220 and I would recommend it to anyone, I previously had the h100 and on a 4.4 overclock on 3770k the temps are really good idle is a couple degrees off ambient and running prime 95 for 30mins gets me an average of 65c. Versus h100 75c on load. This is with x2 240mm rads reservoir and gpu in loop. The pump is awesome.


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> If I were you I would hold off on a cooler for the new Swiftech H220 All in One. It should be better quality and value than the rest and about the same price too, $140. It should hitting the market March 1st.


2 problems.

1. It won't be out in time for me.
2. The shops around here don't stock Swiftech products.

This is what I have to pick from...


Obviously I can only look at the ones above that support socket 2011








Any other advice guys?


----------



## hammong

DarkSamus -

I'm really happy with my Antec Kuhler 920 so far. Load temps at 4.2 GHz on my i7-3930k are 67-69 C, coolant stays at 40-41 C with the fans ramped up to about 1600 RPM. It's not that "quiet" under full load, but cooling performance is pretty good and it looks good in the Storm Trooper.

hammong


----------



## solara2xb

Hey Guys,

Looking to Join to club Stryker's Club, I am still working on this build. Its a project that I am still working on. I will have my build log up once I am able to get more done.
I've had the Stryker since release, but just got the project off the ground and had the case painted by my buddy recently.
Its painted House of Colours - Tangerine Orange with Gold metallic flakes.

Here is what is looks like right now.
Plans right now are to use Courgar fans, with a MCR280 at the top, MCR120 at the rear, MCR320 at the front.

Ill post most as I get more pics of the project.
BTW pics were taken with iPhone in case some came out kinda blurry.


----------



## RoadRashed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solara2xb*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> Looking to Join to club Stryker's Club, I am still working on this build. Its a project that I am still working on. I will have my build log up once I am able to get more done.
> I've had the Stryker since release, but just got the project off the ground and had the case painted by my buddy recently.
> Its painted House of Colours - Tangerine Orange with Gold metallic flakes.


Looks great!


----------



## foreign03

Like the look of it very different compared to the white and black going around. Hope your going custom water in your build would look awesome.


----------



## justinwebb

Nice job on the orange, love the metallic look. Few bits of dust here and there but overall good job


----------



## solara2xb

Thanks! Yea it wasn't color sanded yet when I first took the pics.. It has been since color sanded where its needed and also polished...

The rig will have custom water cooling with 3 Rads as the plans sit at the moment.
Waiting for my Mobo and other stuff to come in before I start on it.

The Rad's and tubing and fittings all arrived last week.


----------



## foreign03

Nice I went with 3 rads aswell keep them pic coming will be interested to see how that bad boy turns out


----------



## kpforce1

Guess what?! The new 3DMark bench is availible for download







CLICK HERE


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> Nice I went with 3 rads aswell keep them pic coming will be interested to see how that bad boy turns out


has anyone else used 4 rads in the stryker/trooper?


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solara2xb*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> Looking to Join to club Stryker's Club, I am still working on this build. Its a project that I am still working on. I will have my build log up once I am able to get more done.
> I've had the Stryker since release, but just got the project off the ground and had the case painted by my buddy recently.
> Its painted House of Colours - Tangerine Orange with Gold metallic flakes.
> 
> Here is what is looks like right now.
> 
> 
> Plans right now are to use Courgar fans, with a MCR280 at the top, MCR120 at the rear, MCR320 at the front.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ill post most as I get more pics of the project.
> BTW pics were taken with iPhone in case some came out kinda blurry.


Nice on the 280 at the top







Not many have done that... I'm right there with you on the 280 up top though


----------



## foreign03

I have a 240mm in top another 240mm on the bottom and a 120mm on the side would love to see if you can fit 4 rads. Might be a tight squeeze I'm almost out of room with the 3 changing parts is a little tricky as not much space in between the water hoses. When I first bought it I thought it was huge and I was worried it was going to look empty. But a great case and no regrets love the case. Still got a little tweaking to do almost finished my build.


----------



## r09legend

Hey guys, I'm about to buy a White Stryker, how would ASUS SABERTOOTH Z77 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 look on it? I'm looking for a real clean look,


----------



## rhodes588

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r09legend*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm about to buy a White Stryker, how would ASUS SABERTOOTH Z77 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 look on it? I'm looking for a real clean look,


http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club/6180#post_19199989


----------



## r09legend

Thanks, looks nice







Does the stryker come with white leds?


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r09legend*
> 
> Thanks, looks nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the stryker come with white leds?


The Fans are equipped with LED's. If you replace the fans do NOT use the onboard fan control unit. You'll have to use the mainboard or purchase a controller for them.

NZXT has an LED kit (2 feet) that looks amazing if you want to go that route. Check out my sig for examples.


----------



## r09legend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> The Fans are equipped with LED's. If you replace the fans do NOT use the onboard fan control unit. You'll have to use the mainboard or purchase a controller for them.
> 
> NZXT has an LED kit (2 feet) that looks amazing if you want to go that route. Check out my sig for examples.


Great setup, real clean, but if you don't mind me asking why a micro Atx?

Neweggs out of white led strips -.- Going to check amazon to see if they have any.

Edit: Amazon has. Just wondering is this stuff a pain in the ass to install?
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0046Y5Z92/ref=s9_simh_gw_p147_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0ESNDP56V320JKWYTK88&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1389517282&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## r09legend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_182*
> 
> Lets pretend i did an intense cable management job this afternoon...
> (I changed the top gpu extensions and routed them to the side..)
> Looks better , yes?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, that looks amazing! Where can I get those white cords and what else did you add for the lighting?


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r09legend*
> 
> Great setup, real clean, but if you don't mind me asking why a micro Atx?
> 
> Neweggs out of white led strips -.- Going to check amazon to see if they have any.
> 
> Edit: Amazon has. Just wondering is this stuff a pain in the ass to install?
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0046Y5Z92/ref=s9_simh_gw_p147_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0ESNDP56V320JKWYTK88&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1389517282&pf_rd_i=507846


Its not micro, its Mini. Didn't want to shell out the extra 150$ for a bigger board, which right now i don't need. Maybe down the road i will, but this was the most expensive board ive ever purchased. Switching to Intel was a real pain in the ass too. Didnt realize a cpu and mobo would cost over 500$....

Edit - that link you provided, thats what i am using. Its really simple.


----------



## r09legend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Its not micro, its Mini. Didn't want to shell out the extra 150$ for a bigger board, which right now i don't need. Maybe down the road i will, but this was the most expensive board ive ever purchased. Switching to Intel was a real pain in the ass too. Didnt realize a cpu and mobo would cost over 500$....
> 
> Edit - that link you provided, thats what i am using. Its really simple.


The CPUs pretty damn expensive as well as a decent mobo. Sucks because if you ever plan to do future upgrades that mini mobo makes it hard. You would have to upgrade your mobo first if you're planning for any future upgrades like crossfire or sli (on mobile forgot what gpu you have lol).
What do you think of the sabertooth mobo? I have a Asus sonar essence Stx, hd game broadcaster, and will be getting a 7970 ghz edition gpu. I'm planning on buying another 7970 during the summer. Would I have any issues with pcie slots?


----------



## rhodes588

I have this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811992011&Tpk=nzxt%20hue

It's a little more money, but you can change the colors, settings, and you don't have to reach the back to turn it off.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r09legend*
> 
> Great setup, real clean, but if you don't mind me asking why a micro Atx?
> 
> Neweggs out of white led strips -.- Going to check amazon to see if they have any.
> 
> Edit: Amazon has. Just wondering is this stuff a pain in the ass to install?
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0046Y5Z92/ref=s9_simh_gw_p147_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0ESNDP56V320JKWYTK88&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1389517282&pf_rd_i=507846


I got that one in red led. Very simple to install and very bright.


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r09legend*
> 
> The CPUs pretty damn expensive as well as a decent mobo. Sucks because if you ever plan to do future upgrades that mini mobo makes it hard. You would have to upgrade your mobo first if you're planning for any future upgrades like crossfire or sli (on mobile forgot what gpu you have lol).
> What do you think of the sabertooth mobo? I have a Asus sonar essence Stx, hd game broadcaster, and will be getting a 7970 ghz edition gpu. I'm planning on buying another 7970 during the summer. Would I have any issues with pcie slots?


lol huh?

The MATX boards are just as good as any other. Id never go back. ONly reason i would upgrade to a bigger board is so i can SLI , but thats an easy 1000$ upgrade.... So that wont happen anytime soon.


----------



## EtheralDreamer

Just finished checking out of Newegg where I ordered my new Cooler Master Storm Stryker for only $115 SHIPPED!!!


----------



## the Hammer

Finally getting my PC-parts in the mail today, only to realise that the shop have messed up my order and sent me a trooper instead of a stryker.

Going to contact them tomorrow to get it replaced.

I also got a K90 in the mail. It have one button where the light doesn't work ( the "/" in the numberpad), should i RMA it? i don't really notice, but at the same time it is not "perfect".

Everything else seems to be in good conditions, but I can't test them before my case arrives...

Well, probably another two weeks before my Stryker will be alive


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the Hammer*
> 
> Everything else seems to be in good conditions, but I can't test them before my case arrives...


It's best to test everything before installing it in a case, so you might just as well do it while you're waiting for the case. That way you won't have to remove everything it if there's a problem.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> I have a 240mm in top another 240mm on the bottom and a 120mm on the side would love to see if you can fit 4 rads. Might be a tight squeeze I'm almost out of room with the 3 changing parts is a little tricky as not much space in between the water hoses. When I first bought it I thought it was huge and I was worried it was going to look empty. But a great case and no regrets love the case. Still got a little tweaking to do almost finished my build.


I kind of cheated to get 4 rads in the Trooper. I have a second 140 Rad under the top plastic cover







. I did have to dremel out a bit of the case for the inlet and outlets so it fit correctly but turned out awesome. I also enlarged the open area at the top to allow my 280 rad to get more air. Oh, and cut the top cover so I could put a push 140 fan on top. Not finished nor that pretty with the fan like that but it works for now


----------



## rhodes588

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EtheralDreamer*
> 
> Just finished checking out of Newegg where I ordered my new Cooler Master Storm Stryker for only $115 SHIPPED!!!


Me too.. plus it comes with a $10 mail in rebate... ftw


----------



## Furyoushounen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhodes588*
> 
> Me too.. plus it comes with a $10 mail in rebate... ftw


I've been dying to get my hands on one of these cases. Is this deal for real? I can't find it listed for that price anywhere on newegg.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furyoushounen*
> 
> I've been dying to get my hands on one of these cases. Is this deal for real? I can't find it listed for that price anywhere on newegg.


There is a promo: + 15% off with code

$149 - %15 = $127.49 and then a $10 mail in rabate = $117.49 with free shipping


----------



## Furyoushounen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> There is a promo: + 15% off with code
> 
> $149 - %15 = $127.49 and then a $10 mail in rabate = $117.49 with free shipping


Thanks. I realized this is just in America. Canadian here. Getting screwed on deals again, it seems.


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furyoushounen*
> 
> Thanks. I realized this is just in America. Canadian here. Getting screwed on deals again, it seems.


Then get it through Memory Express??? Price match and beat the difference by 25% ends up being a BETTER deal then what they are getting.


----------



## foreign03

There's a few decent Mobos in full atx for similar price it would just look a little weird a mini atx in a full atx case. Plus you will be limited as to what you can put in there. Asrock has some great boards for a similar price like extreme 6 z77 and they look pretty good too. Maybe your better off waiting a few weeks and saving for a full atx mobo instead of buying a mini and then changing it a couple months down the track. Just a thought


----------



## Furyoushounen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Then get it through Memory Express??? Price match and beat the difference by 25% ends up being a BETTER deal then what they are getting.


What is this magic you speak of? I've never heard of Memory Express (I've been out of the PC world for a while now.)


----------



## Furyoushounen

I checked Memory Express and read their price match policy. It says they won't match any retailers that are not in Canada and Canadian funds. So, unfortunately, as Newegg.ca doesn't have the trooper/stryker on sale, I've got nothing to match it too.


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furyoushounen*
> 
> I checked Memory Express and read their price match policy. It says they won't match any retailers that are not in Canada and Canadian funds. So, unfortunately, as Newegg.ca doesn't have the trooper/stryker on sale, I've got nothing to match it too.


www.pricebat.ca

Who cares as long as they are canadian. And they ONLY show canadian retailers there.

Normally i get myself a 40-50% discount on just about eventhing.. short of CPU's

Oh, and btw, i know the retailer VERY well.l I have a local outlet here, and its AMAZING. I love dealing with the guys too. Never had any issues so far!


----------



## Chrgnthru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> There is a promo: + 15% off with code
> 
> $149 - %15 = $127.49 and then a $10 mail in rabate = $117.49 with free shipping


Where's the promo code? I got the Trooper in my cart already.


----------



## 331149

Woo yay me, got myself a trooper and what a dust magnet it is. The front filters are some of the most worthless filters I've ever seen in a case. With my old case I would blow out the puny bit of dust every 2 months, now I have to do it every 14 days at least and there's a ton of it. Not sure what to do. Add more filters? If so, which would you recommend?

Pic of case


----------



## Step83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBDK*
> 
> Woo yay me, got myself a trooper and what a dust magnet it is. The front filters are some of the most worthless filters I've ever seen in a case. With my old case I would blow out the puny bit of dust every 2 months, now I have to do it every 14 days at least and there's a ton of it. Not sure what to do. Add more filters? If so, which would you recommend?
> 
> Pic of case
> "Shnap"


Ive been using DemciFlex filters on mine for a while hardly any dust in mine now they do a kit for the CMtrooper as well


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrgnthru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> There is a promo: + 15% off with code
> 
> $149 - %15 = $127.49 and then a $10 mail in rabate = $117.49 with free shipping
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the promo code? I got the Trooper in my cart already.
Click to expand...

There isn't one for the Storm Trooper.

Only the Storm Stryker has/had the promo code which is now out of stock.


----------



## solara2xb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> Nice I went with 3 rads aswell keep them pic coming will be interested to see how that bad boy turns out


Thanks, Yea I will post some more pics once I get a chance, I tested fitted my MCR320 and the front, and if I shift the rad up just a tad I may be able to fit another 240 at the bottom and the 120 in the rear and keep my 280 at the top. Ill get some pics when i get a chance. But I think 4 rads will be overkill, Its going to only be cooling my CPU (AMD FX 8350 and my XFX 6990). I am thinking about getting a block for my board, but the Crosshair 5 Formula Z block from EK is hard to come by without paying full price on ek's website, I had originally had the Crosshair 5 Forumla which has the EK block but that board is now on my test bench.

I also my consider cooling my RAM since I have the bitspower blocks on my memory.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Nice on the 280 at the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not many have done that... I'm right there with you on the 280 up top though


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> I have a 240mm in top another 240mm on the bottom and a 120mm on the side would love to see if you can fit 4 rads. Might be a tight squeeze I'm almost out of room with the 3 changing parts is a little tricky as not much space in between the water hoses. When I first bought it I thought it was huge and I was worried it was going to look empty. But a great case and no regrets love the case. Still got a little tweaking to do almost finished my build.


Yea, I know what you mean.. but this is a great case for a project.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> There isn't one for the Storm Trooper.
> 
> Only the Storm Stryker has/had the promo code which is now out of stock.


Thats a good price for the this case!


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

starting to put plans in place to water cool my trooper

still not sure about watercooling my GPU yet though as i'm not sure if i am going to sli or upgrade next gen, something i am going to decide later this month with Crysis 3 in surround


----------



## js593

So today my package ships. I purchased myself a new fan controller, along with 10 Enermax TB Silence (Batwing) fans. Total came to just shy of 100$ shipped to my work. Cant wait to get them to do my handle mod, and slap it all together into the Stryker.

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811998100

At 36 Watts per channel, i will be splitting them accordingly (one switch for bottom, one for the H100i fans, one for the AC, one for the front fans.
I can't wait to set it up


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> So today my package ships. I purchased myself a new fan controller, along with 10 Enermax TB Silence (Batwing) fans. Total came to just shy of 100$ shipped to my work. Cant wait to get them to do my handle mod, and slap it all together into the Stryker.
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811998100
> 
> At 36 Watts per channel, i will be splitting them accordingly (one switch for bottom, one for the H100i fans, one for the AC, one for the front fans.
> I can't wait to set it up


Should be interesting to see!


----------



## js593

Annnnd ****.. I forgot screws for the fans


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Annnnd ****.. I forgot screws for the fans


if you need radiator screws, any local hardware store will carry them, usually a 6-32 Screw, and whatever length you need.


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> if you need radiator screws, any local hardware store will carry them, usually a 6-32 Screw, and whatever length you need.


The only problem is i need the ones with flanges. The fans i got are 3 piece fans. So if they are not secured properly, there may be some unfortunate events. I already had a minor issue with one fan lol.


----------



## ronquilent

Where do you guys place your pump and reservoir if you have a 120.2 placed at the bottom and a 120.3 in front?

Just by looking at the pictures of the case it seems like I won't have enough space for the MCP655 (default top) with a swiftech micro res right next to it.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> Where do you guys place your pump and reservoir if you have a 120.2 placed at the bottom and a 120.3 in front?
> 
> Just by looking at the pictures of the case it seems like I won't have enough space for the MCP655 (default top) with a swiftech micro res right next to it.


Not the same pump as you (i have dual MCP3xx type) I cheated and just build a pump stand off of my front 240 radiator that also holds my reservoir


----------



## js593

Anyone got some pics on how you have your hard drives set up (preferably 5+ hard drives so i can compare) Trying to keep it clean, but having a hard time doing so with ****y cable management for the HDDs


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Anyone got some pics on how you have your hard drives set up (preferably 5+ hard drives so i can compare) Trying to keep it clean, but having a hard time doing so with ****y cable management for the HDDs


Im in the same boat, I have tried my best to keep them clean but with the current cable it's just not very good. I have a single gap between each drive and then in that gap I have pushed the excess cabling between each connector for the sata power. I'm looking into custom making my own sata power cables or just making a sweet metal shroud to cover both the hdd cages and the psu with fan mounting locations. I've also thrown the idea around to just build a NAS and only have my SSD which is hidden and the game drive which can also be hidden.


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Im in the same boat, I have tried my best to keep them clean but with the current cable it's just not very good. I have a single gap between each drive and then in that gap I have pushed the excess cabling between each connector for the sata power. I'm looking into custom making my own sata power cables or just making a sweet metal shroud to cover both the hdd cages and the psu with fan mounting locations. I've also thrown the idea around to just build a NAS and only have my SSD which is hidden and the game drive which can also be hidden.


I was thinking about this as well, i currently have 6 hard drives (one that gets disconnected to use the DVD drive) and it can look like a real mess. I have a Bitfenix cable in there now, but even then, it doesnt look amazing. I would like to make a new Sata rail, but i dont think it will be a great idea with my HX, i fear of blowing it up.


----------



## foreign03

Go the gpu watercooling my temps during gaming on my gtx 670 ti are 28c and the most it has gone to while gaming is 31c. It never throttles and the boost kicks in 24/7 as temps stay extremely cool. Plus it looks great too.


----------



## foreign03

I was thinking about this as well, i currently have 6 hard drives (one that gets disconnected to use the DVD drive) and it can look like a real mess. I have a Bitfenix cable in there now, but even then, it doesnt look amazing. I would like to make a new Sata rail, but i dont think it will be a great idea with my HX, i fear of blowing it up.[/quote

Try running the cable there's a small hole on the top of the case where the hard drive rail is I an running 4 hard drives and you can't see the cables running of them. It was a tight squeeze to get it thru the hole but it looks awesome. When you look at the case it looks like I don't have any drives in there at all


----------



## smjxkab

I just put everything in mine, and so far it sucks. The case itself has great cable managment but a poor design, my 3.5 hdd doesn't slide in all the way and when I put the side panel for the mobo tray on, it bent my SATA data slot on the hdd, basically ruining it, what gives?


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smjxkab*
> 
> I just put everything in mine, and so far it sucks. The case itself has great cable managment but a poor design, my 3.5 hdd doesn't slide in all the way and when I put the side panel for the mobo tray on, it bent my SATA data slot on the hdd, basically ruining it, what gives?


Huh? Sounds like you don't have your tool-less hdd sleeve correctly installed or something. Unless your drive is an odd size you shouldn't have any issues. I have no idea how you bent anything to do with your hard drive putting the side panel on. You must not have had your cables secured inside the case before shoving the panel on?!? Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## smjxkab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Huh? Sounds like you don't have your tool-less hdd sleeve correctly installed or something. Unless your drive is an odd size you shouldn't have any issues. I have no idea how you bent anything to do with your hard drive putting the side panel on. You must not have had your cables secured inside the case before shoving the panel on?!? Pics or it didn't happen!


I honestly don't know what the hell happened, it's all good now I just took it out and put it back in, it finally went in all the way, I feel like an idiot.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smjxkab*
> 
> I honestly don't know what the hell happened, it's all good now I just took it out and put it back in, it finally went in all the way, I feel like an idiot.


LOL, glad to hear all is good now! POst some pics!


----------



## smjxkab

One more complaint but CM said they'll take care of me, my fan LEDS aren't working, where can I find the mobel number/serial number for my case?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smjxkab*
> 
> One more complaint but CM said they'll take care of me, my fan LEDS aren't working, where can I find the mobel number/serial number for my case?


The Serial Number is a white rectangular decal on the rear of the case where the mobo I/O shield is located.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smjxkab*
> 
> One more complaint but CM said they'll take care of me, my fan LEDS aren't working, where can I find the mobel number/serial number for my case?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> The Serial Number is a white rectangular decal on the rear of the case where the mobo I/O shield is located.


Yep, serial # is a white label directly next to the expansion slots.


----------



## Step83

I got bored when i was doing my quarterly dust out...









Note I actually have clip in unlike the man on the box. Also its orange and black as my UKARA licence expired as I've not been for a while.


----------



## smjxkab

Only this for now, until I get my lighting in!


----------



## benito

so guys i finally completed my build go to my *build log* for more pics


----------



## Furyoushounen

Hey All,

I haven't posted too much here because I haven't yet got the parts for my new build and I just recently came across this thread. Even though I haven't become a member yet, I thought I'd try and get more active in here, mention how impressed I am with the mods and builds I've seen while reading through the thread and maybe get some advice from the wealth of experience you all have in working with these sick looking cases .

First off, I want to say that just reading through the thread has been so interesting and positive. At first I mostly noticed how excited everyone was about the trooper but then I started to notice how helpful and awesome you all are with one another and to newcomers. As someone who has spent several years in the console gaming world (primarily Xbox) I can't stress to you all enough how refreshing it was to see people being NICE and HELPFUL with one another instead of just rude and sarcastic.

Next, I'd like to say that I'm in awe of that Ferrari case... Seriously.. Maybe I'm just a sucker for a well-themed project but that really impressed me guys. I'm artistic but have no experience with case modding or that kind of work. Also, the way you collaborated on the design and then brought it to life was inspiring! If I thought I could manage, I'd love to do something with my case (when I get it) but obviously with my own theme and touches. Maybe I'll pick your brains for some tips later









This post is getting really big so I'm going to stop now but I might post my potential build list and see if you guys can offer any advice/recommendations before I make the purchase.

Looking forward to become part of the club!


----------



## Mega Man

pre welcome ! great thing about ocn, trolls are laughed at and not encouraged. it is what xbl was before kids got the system ( first released XD )


----------



## indyrocker

Should be starting a new project here in the next few weeks on a Stryker (I got the bug I tell you first the Trooper and the the Stryker).
Should be doing a paint job with DuraCoat and water cooling the beast with 120x7 worth of rad internally. There is no kind of kill like overkill!
I will post a link to a work long and the final product once we get there on this thread!


----------



## Furyoushounen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> pre welcome ! great thing about ocn, trolls are laughed at and not encouraged. it is what xbl was before kids got the system ( first released XD )


I have found the promised land!


----------



## Furyoushounen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indyrocker*
> 
> Should be starting a new project here in the next few weeks on a Stryker (I got the bug I tell you first the Trooper and the the Stryker).
> Should be doing a paint job with DuraCoat and water cooling the beast with 120x7 worth of rad internally. There is no kind of kill like overkill!
> I will post a link to a work long and the final product once we get there on this thread!


I'm actually getting a Stryker because I really prefer the side panels but am hoping to possibly paint it a glossy red (like some I've seen in pics) and then add some personal touches. I have no experience with painting cases though.

You say you are using DuraCoat. Is it easy to get and easy to work with? Do you need to do a lot of prep?

Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## foreign03

Finally finished my build aswell
3770k oc to 4.4 ghz
X2 ssd ocz vertex 4 and samsung 840.
1tb hard drive
Ram gskill 2133 ripjaws
Gtx 670dcII top asus nividia
Z77 asrock extreme 6 mobo.
Watercooling
x2 240mm swiftec rads
X1 120mm koolance rad
X1 gtx 670 ek waterblock and backplate
Res 250mm liquid fusion uv blue
Pump mc 35 swiftec.


----------



## le-guib

Good afternoon.

some changes

I'm still working on the door


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furyoushounen*
> 
> I'm actually getting a Stryker because I really prefer the side panels but am hoping to possibly paint it a glossy red (like some I've seen in pics) and then add some personal touches. I have no experience with painting cases though.
> 
> You say you are using DuraCoat. Is it easy to get and easy to work with? Do you need to do a lot of prep?
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated!


Any paint requires a lot of prep to look good, I have painted many cars over the years and the best work comes from prep. You can't just slap on some paint and call it done.


----------



## benito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benito*
> 
> so guys i finally completed my build go to my *build log* for more pics


ill just post more here















nifty little spot for the external dvd drive


drains


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*










Looking good! Great placement of the res (also lucky that your gpu isn't that long)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *le-guib*










Awesome color and res placement. Wondering how the door will look and will you make 2 (left & right side)?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benito*










The mean green machine


----------



## benben84

Benito, I love it!

How rigid is the front still after removing the entire bay supports?
What lighting are you using?


----------



## benito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Benito, I love it!
> 
> How rigid is the front still after removing the entire bay supports?
> What lighting are you using?


the chassis by itself is a bit flimsy. once i added the mount for the front fans and the peice of metel that is holding the HDD, SSD'd, Res and pump it adds some support. once you add the front panel and the right side it gets pretty solid again.

i am using green LED strips like *this*.


----------



## Furyoushounen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> Any paint requires a lot of prep to look good, I have painted many cars over the years and the best work comes from prep. You can't just slap on some paint and call it done.


I didn't imply I was looking to just "slap some paint on it" but when I paint, it is on canvas (which also requires some prep) so I was speaking more in terms of the sanding, materials used, and wait times throughout the process, etc.

Since you mentioned painting cars, is that similar to cases? If so, could you provide some insights and tips on the process?

Just to be clear, if I wanted a decent looking red full-tower case and wanted to be lazy, I'd just have gotten the NZXT Phantom, By no means am I looking to do a rush job.... If I bother to create something, I want it to be something I can be proud of. In fact, that is why I am asking because I really want to know what I'm getting myself into to before I start so I can avoid as many mistakes as possible, get the best finished looked and, in the end, limit the time I will be without my system.

I figured since this was a thread about the specific case and so many of you were doing mods that it'd be a great place to get some advice on the specifics of painting the Stryker. If I'm asking in the wrong place, I apologize. And, if so, please let me know and I won't ask for any more advice here.


----------



## Furyoushounen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benito*


That looks wicked man. I'm green with envy hahha


----------



## Chase Quinnell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furyoushounen*
> 
> I didn't imply I was looking to just "slap some paint on it" but when I paint, it is on canvas (which also requires some prep) so I was speaking more in terms of the sanding, materials used, and wait times throughout the process, etc.
> 
> Since you mentioned painting cars, is that similar to cases? If so, could you provide some insights and tips on the process?
> 
> Just to be clear, if I wanted a decent looking red full-tower case and wanted to be lazy, I'd just have gotten the NZXT Phantom, By no means am I looking to do a rush job.... If I bother to create something, I want it to be something I can be proud of. In fact, that is why I am asking because I really want to know what I'm getting myself into to before I start so I can avoid as many mistakes as possible, get the best finished looked and, in the end, limit the time I will be without my system.
> 
> I figured since this was a thread about the specific case and so many of you were doing mods that it'd be a great place to get some advice on the specifics of painting the Stryker. If I'm asking in the wrong place, I apologize. And, if so, please let me know and I won't ask for any more advice here.


This is definitely the right place to ask! I haven't done any case mods myself though so I can't offer any advice. Just wanted to letcha know that you aren't asking the wrong people. Btw, I look forward to seeing pics of your modified case when it's finished!


----------



## indyrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furyoushounen*
> 
> I'm actually getting a Stryker because I really prefer the side panels but am hoping to possibly paint it a glossy red (like some I've seen in pics) and then add some personal touches. I have no experience with painting cases though.
> 
> You say you are using DuraCoat. Is it easy to get and easy to work with? Do you need to do a lot of prep?
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated!


This will be my first time dealing with it however according the DuraCoat's website http://www.lauerweaponry.com/ they designed to be user friendly. As for prep just like any other paint job you still need to strip the paint off and prep the metal. with DuraCoat you don't have the do a primer coat but you do need to sand and degrease it. Take your time and do you prep work and it should come out fine. There is a new series of articols in CPU starting with February's issue called Modding Masters that you might want to read. the first one is on prep.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good! Great placement of the res (also lucky that your gpu isn't that long)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome color and res placement. Wondering how the door will look and will you make 2 (left & right side)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mean green machine


+1 very clean and love the dvd drive. is it permanently attached ?


----------



## benito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> +1 very clean and love the dvd drive. is it permanently attached ?


no, i pulled it out so could install windows 8 on my other SSD and noticed it fit right under there so i decided to put it there


----------



## le-guib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome color and res placement. Wondering how the door will look and will you make 2 (left & right side)?
> 
> :


My cg is too long
So I found a solution for the reservoir.

For the door I have to change because resrvoir is too broad.


----------



## foreign03

I actually wish I painted my case aswell even though black is nice some of them custom painted cases look awesome if done properly.


----------



## karl pressdee

Hey im new here thought I would upload my striker build, not as good as most here but it does the job lol


----------



## benito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *le-guib*
> 
> Good afternoon.
> 
> some changes
> 
> I'm still working on the door


More pics with lights on and case LEDs off


----------



## smjxkab

The time has come for me to purchase some lighting, the question is, do I go white lights, or red. My internals are all red, not sure how it will look though with the white Stryker


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smjxkab*
> 
> The time has come for me to purchase some lighting, the question is, do I go white lights, or red. My internals are all red, not sure how it will look though with the white Stryker


personally I prefer white lights no matter what other colours are in the build as it lights them colours up and shows them off much more clearly than say red would


----------



## Blatsz32

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karl pressdee*
> 
> Hey im new here thought I would upload my striker build, not as good as most here but it does the job lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote






Very nice looking set up Karl

Its awesome to see the Trooper/Stryker taking off in popularity.


----------



## Furyoushounen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karl pressdee*
> 
> Hey im new here thought I would upload my striker build, not as good as most here but it does the job lol


Looks great man, I love the lighting. I'm always partial to reds and whites but that blue looks sweet!!!


----------



## smjxkab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry*
> 
> personally I prefer white lights no matter what other colours are in the build as it lights them colours up and shows them off much more clearly than say red would


That is what I'm leaning towards!


----------



## Myndmelt

Here is a shot of my case at a recent Lan Party. 

Also, can anyone shed any light on this. I am having trouble getting a drive to read in the top external bay. I have tried a couple known working drives, including a new SSD. I checked and I do have a sata cable going from the back of the bay down to the motherboard and it is securely connected. I also have a 4 pin molex that is connected there, that I verified does have power.

Now I have read that sata is NOT hotswappable unless the drive was formatted with AHCI turned on first. But even if I shut the machine down and plug the drive in, boot back up to windows 7. Nothing in the My Computer or in Disk Manager shows up. Anyone else have trouble with their bays or am I doing something wrong. I haven't tried changing the sata cable or port just yet.


----------



## le-guib

Salvation must connect a molex plug to the control box.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myndmelt*
> 
> Here is a shot of my case at a recent Lan Party.
> 
> Also, can anyone shed any light on this. I am having trouble getting a drive to read in the top external bay. I have tried a couple known working drives, including a new SSD. I checked and I do have a sata cable going from the back of the bay down to the motherboard and it is securely connected. I also have a 4 pin molex that is connected there, that I verified does have power.
> 
> Now I have read that sata is NOT hotswappable unless the drive was formatted with AHCI turned on first. But even if I shut the machine down and plug the drive in, boot back up to windows 7. Nothing in the My Computer or in Disk Manager shows up. Anyone else have trouble with their bays or am I doing something wrong. I haven't tried changing the sata cable or port just yet.


your board may be bad. ( the one that the sata and molex plugs in to ) maybe see if CM would send you a rep. never heard of the achi needing to be formatted. it is just a setting
think they also sell it in the cm store.


----------



## js593

Also make sure that your plugged into a hot swappable port on your board. I had the same issue, then tried the one on the back-plate and it worked fine.


----------



## edde97

Hellooo, ive been watching this forum since i bought my cooler master and would like to become a member to get some tricks and tips








This is my computer right now













More pics coming soon after getting leds


----------



## zeiferlance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benito*


got some awesome attention to detail there bro!








i just love how your LEDs point to parts where it makes your rig look gorgeous in the dark.


----------



## Myndmelt

Thanks for the info. I will see if I can locate a long non angled sata cable, like I have now and see if I can try another port on my mobo. The motherboard (asus p8z77-v pro) manual does not mention if only certain ports are compatible with Hot Swap or not, but even if they aren;t you should be able to reboot and see the drive there.


----------



## EtheralDreamer

Just finished up getting everything tidy last night 

I'll take some more decent ones when I get around to it. It definitely steals the show in the office now!


----------



## rhodes588

Got my case today.. need to do a little extra cable management. This case looks awesome with NZXT's Hue.


----------



## canadiandiesel

picked up my case today, its going to take a while just to do the painting on the thing, but i'll take pictures and post em, when done.


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhodes588*
> 
> 
> 
> Got my case today.. need to do a little extra cable management. This case looks awesome with NZXT's Hue.


I agree. I love the HUE, don't know why anyone would choose anything else.


----------



## Stormleader42

How "warm" is the lighting from the HUE? I'm looking for a deep blue for my Stryker.


----------



## solara2xb

Some Updates on my set-up, Sorry I need to really put a build log here but haven't had the chance, Here are some shots that I took over the weekend with my 280rad at the top and 360rad mounted at the front and pics coming soon for the 240 at the bottom. Trying to find a way to fit the 120 in the rear without blocking my top rad and also video card position, but still in work in progress.











More coming soon and a build log to go with it..


----------



## the Hammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solara2xb*
> 
> Some Updates on my set-up, Sorry I need to really put a build log here but haven't had the chance, Here are some shots that I took over the weekend with my 280rad at the top and 360rad mounted at the front and pics coming soon for the 240 at the bottom. Trying to find a way to fit the 120 in the rear without blocking my top rad and also video card position, but still in work in progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More coming soon and a build log to go with it..


Beautiful!
That is just purely awesome, and the orange stryker is just gorgeus.


----------



## Myndmelt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solara2xb*
> 
> Some Updates on my set-up, Sorry I need to really put a build log here but haven't had the chance, Here are some shots that I took over the weekend with my 280rad at the top and 360rad mounted at the front and pics coming soon for the 240 at the bottom. Trying to find a way to fit the 120 in the rear without blocking my top rad and also video card position, but still in work in progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More coming soon and a build log to go with it..


Wow, orange Stryker with some Cougar fans in the mix. Very nice


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> I agree. I love the HUE, don't know why anyone would choose anything else.


Took one look at it and said no way. Why would someone put an LED controller in a 5.25 bay? Thats just way too big.... I got the NZXT port controller. (yes you need rear case access, but really, your just showing off to your friends anyways... lol)


----------



## Myndmelt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> your board may be bad. ( the one that the sata and molex plugs in to ) maybe see if CM would send you a rep. never heard of the achi needing to be formatted. it is just a setting
> think they also sell it in the cm store.


Still getting around to some testing, (maybe tonight). Two more quick questions.

Do you see anything in device manager when the external bay or (control board) is detected and working? If so what does that show up as?

Also, anyone else having problems getting a darn molex cable all the way up there, while still using the cable management? I have a cooler master silent pro gold 1200w PSU and the cable is about 6 inches too short. I am using some extensions that came with some fans that I had, I am going to test it without those extensions, but I would like to know how people have over come the really long stretch to get a cable up there.


----------



## EtheralDreamer

I've only had it a few days but already see the two side slits offering nothing but dust in my config... So to rectify that and help take the edge off the acoustics I taped some black viynl over the holes from the inside and applied sound dampener (had some sitting around from car audio projects) very liberally to both side panels (and a few places in the case proper). Adds a couple pounds but I didnt but this monster to travel with anyway. MUCH more civil sounding when I have the fans cranked. Thought someone might get a kick out of it or be interested so here's a couple shots of what I mean.


The vinyl taped down over the mesh (side facing out is satin black in color)

Layer of dampener over everything. Holds the vinyl nice and taught against the side for a clean look as well as stopping the annoying buzz I could hear from the two layers of mesh on each other.

The other side panel done and ready to go back in.


----------



## NorKris

Hey guys

i rly like this case and will soon get one for my build.

but i have a question about the Fan Controller, is it 2x "normal" 3pin fan conectors? so u can put some Y spliters on and controll more Fans?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorKris*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> i rly like this case and will soon get one for my build.
> 
> but i have a question about the Fan Controller, is it 2x "normal" 3pin fan conectors? so u can put some Y spliters on and controll more Fans?


max 8 fans for fan controller, so yes.


----------



## js593

^ As long as they don't have LED's.
Otherwise the LED's will start to flicker at lower speeds.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> ^ As long as they don't have LED's.
> Otherwise the LED's will start to flicker at lower speeds.


You can use led fans that have separate pins for them like the stock ones. Bitfenix Spectre Pro fans for example. However that being said, I'm not sure how many separate LED's can be spliced into the controller. I've asked CM but the reply bacl was they don't have that information available.


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> You can use led fans that have separate pins for them like the stock ones. Bitfenix Spectre Pro fans for example. However that being said, I'm not sure how many separate LED's can be spliced into the controller. I've asked CM but the reply bacl was they don't have that information available.


Well the stock controller can use up to 8 fans, so 8 sets of 4 LED's, which totals to alot of LED's. That being said Bitfenix fans have seperate LED channels? I never knew they did, i would run those instead of my fans.


----------



## NorKris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> max 8 fans for fan controller, so yes.


ok, so its one channel but 4 connectors out and i can y splitt all of them?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> ^ As long as they don't have LED's.
> Otherwise the LED's will start to flicker at lower speeds.


only crapy fans do that, i got many leds on fan controllers, so if it isnt anything with just this controller on the trooper then the fans wont flicker


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorKris*
> 
> ok, so its one channel but 4 connectors out and i can y splitt all of them?
> only crapy fans do that, i got many leds on fan controllers, so if it isnt anything with just this controller on the trooper then the fans wont flicker


Each channel can only handle a certain current, so I'd rather look at the amps than the amount of fans. If you look at the links on the first page, you'll find the rating.


----------



## NorKris

its just one channel


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorKris*
> 
> its just one channel


I meant each pair of wires coming from the controller. I just checked, it's 1 amp each, so the one that already has two connectors can take 500mA per connector.


----------



## Furyoushounen

Hey guys,

Just wondering if anyone has fit the Corsair H110 (or any other 280mm rad) into the top of a Trooper or if that is even possible. I am thinking about paying the extra for one but I'm not sure if it will fit well (or at all) since I haven't had a chance to look at the case and measure myself.

If anyone can let me know if its possible, I would really appreciate it!

Thanks


----------



## NorKris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> I meant each pair of wires coming from the controller. I just checked, it's 1 amp each, so the one that already has two connectors can take 500mA per connector.


nice so 1amp each wire or so, 0.25-0.38 for each fan makes 3-4 fans per wire







(not planing that many, lol) just 2-4 sickle flow fans extra


----------



## MrNishi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furyoushounen*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has fit the Corsair H110 (or any other 280mm rad) into the top of a Trooper or if that is even possible. I am thinking about paying the extra for one but I'm not sure if it will fit well (or at all) since I haven't had a chance to look at the case and measure myself.
> 
> If anyone can let me know if its possible, I would really appreciate it!
> 
> Thanks


I dont have the h110 but I do have a dual 140 rad that is 29mm thick (same as h110) and It just clears the vrm heat sinks and 8pin power on my mobo. By lookng at that rad you should have no problems at all. I couldnt install the rubber rad gasket on mine without the fans hitting the mobo. Worst case senario you just have to get thinner fans. You will be limited to push or pull only NOT BOTH! unless you have an extremely low profile mobo.

link to pics

http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club/4090#post_17902863

One fan can be added on top of the case if you remove the filter, and some people have done push pull with modding the rear handle mount.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrNishi*
> 
> I dont have the h110 but I do have a dual 140 rad that is 29mm thick (same as h110) and It just clears the vrm heat sinks and 8pin power on my mobo. By lookng at that rad you should have no problems at all. I couldnt install the rubber rad gasket on mine without the fans hitting the mobo. Worst case senario you just have to get thinner fans. You will be limited to push or pull only NOT BOTH! unless you have an extremely low profile mobo.


Isn't it possible to add one extra fan at the top if you remove the filter?


----------



## MrNishi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Isn't it possible to add one extra fan at the top if you remove the filter?


You can and with some modding people have added two but imho it is not necessary unless you really need the extra few degrees.


----------



## Furyoushounen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrNishi*
> 
> I dont have the h110 but I do have a dual 140 rad that is 29mm thick (same as h110) and It just clears the vrm heat sinks and 8pin power on my mobo. By lookng at that rad you should have no problems at all. I couldnt install the rubber rad gasket on mine without the fans hitting the mobo. Worst case senario you just have to get thinner fans. You will be limited to push or pull only NOT BOTH! unless you have an extremely low profile mobo.
> 
> link to pics
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club/4090#post_17902863
> 
> One fan can be added on top of the case if you remove the filter, and some people have done push pull with modding the rear handle mount.


Thanks for info man! I was hoping it would fit. I knew the h100 would (also only with push or pull) and I almost bought that until I seen this and it's cooling performance)

I'll be running the Asus Rampage IV Extreme but I don't know how "low-profile" that would be considered. I know the board is an E-ATX so it might be a problem but I wouldn't know lol. I don't have any of my components yet as I'm still deciding on a few parts (Mostly just the graphics card at this point) before I make the purchase.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Well the stock controller can use up to 8 fans, so 8 sets of 4 LED's, which totals to alot of LED's. That being said Bitfenix fans have seperate LED channels? I never knew they did, i would run those instead of my fans.


Yep, biggest reason I bought them. I wanted to be able to control the LED's with a switch and they work perfectly for that paired with their Hydra Pro controller.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myndmelt*
> 
> Still getting around to some testing, (maybe tonight). Two more quick questions.
> 
> Do you see anything in device manager when the external bay or (control board) is detected and working? If so what does that show up as?
> 
> Also, anyone else having problems getting a darn molex cable all the way up there, while still using the cable management? I have a cooler master silent pro gold 1200w PSU and the cable is about 6 inches too short. I am using some extensions that came with some fans that I had, I am going to test it without those extensions, but I would like to know how people have over come the really long stretch to get a cable up there.


no nothing shows up unless it has a drive that i know of. it just passes through the saga connector, like a female to female adapter.

i have had issues with those adapters in the past as well....

i use sea sonic. i now live by sea sonic. they are awesome and long enough to go in the back of the mobo tray and still are long enough
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorKris*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> i rly like this case and will soon get one for my build.
> 
> but i have a question about the Fan Controller, is it 2x "normal" 3pin fan conectors? so u can put some Y spliters on and controll more Fans?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> max 8 fans for fan controller, so yes.


i may be wrong.

but i am 95% sure
max recommended is 6 ( you can put a "y" adapter on the 2 regular cables. but the third has a "built in" ( pre-wired) "y"

Side note and funny story

so i ordered 2 psu covers for half x from the cmstore, and i got this !!!!


LOL
however the support was awesome 1000% ( yes thousand) dead on

gonna see if modding this into my case will help as they said they will let me keep it


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Here is my sumbission to enter the storm trooper / stryker club !!

Rig Name - GOD
Specs -
CPU -i7 3770k OC'D to 4.5ghz
Cooler - H60 2013 edition
MOBO - Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD4H
RAM - 8gb G Skill Sniper 1866 mhz
GPU - GALAXY GTX 680 GC 4GB ( Triple monitor setup coming soon







)
PSU - CORSAIR AX850
Storage - 120gb Kingston Hyper X / WD 1TB CAVIAR BLACK
CASE - CM Storm Stryker
Lighting - NZXT Sleeved Led kit
Mouse - Corsair M60/ MM200 mouse mat
Keyboard - Logitech K800


----------



## Whiteshadow2569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by js593
> 
> Well the stock controller can use up to 8 fans, so 8 sets of 4 LED's, which totals to alot of LED's. That being said Bitfenix fans have seperate LED channels? I never knew they did, i would run those instead of my fans.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Yep, biggest reason I bought them. I wanted to be able to control the LED's with a switch and they work perfectly for that paired with their Hydra Pro controller.


The LED's on the Spectre Pro's just use the power supplied from the 3-pin connector. That's why bridging the 2-pin connector allows the LED's to turn on when the fan is running. The Hydra Pro simply uses a switch to control the LED's but the controller on the Trooper/Stryker has its own power source so i don't recommend connecting the Spectre Pro's to it.


----------



## Stormleader42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorKris*
> 
> only crapy fans do that, i got many leds on fan controllers, so if it isnt anything with just this controller on the trooper then the fans wont flicker


Actually, the CM Trooper\Stryker uses a pulsing voltage for it's fan controller, so the LEDs in all LED fans, not just cheap ones, will flicker as the voltage pulses. I wish CM would have designed it so that it just outputted a lower, steady voltage rather than the pulsing it does.


----------



## Mega Man

they want you to buy their fans. on a side note. this is how led fans should work. and i am hoping there becomes a standard. because i like being able to shut off my leds when i want..... not when the pc is off


----------



## benito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormleader42*
> 
> Actually, the CM Trooper\Stryker uses a pulsing voltage for it's fan controller, so the LEDs in all LED fans, not just cheap ones, will flicker as the voltage pulses. I wish CM would have designed it so that it just outputted a lower, steady voltage rather than the pulsing it does.


this is true. it is an inadequate fan controller. i hooked up 6 Corsair SP120's to it and you could hear the fans turning on and off. it also caused the fans to create a vibration throughout the case. after i tested it with 8 fans, which i believe was said to be the max, the vibrations increased, duh more fans, and i believe the PCB started to short circuit. the LED's i used to light my rig were dimmer and they wouldn't switch on and off any more, they just stayed dim. i cut the connections for the fans and LED's and now have a switch elsewhere for the LED's and i will soon buy a 50 watt rheostat to have variable voltage control of the fans. 8 corsair SP 120 pull 2 amps and if you run them at 12v a total of 24 watts. i think the grey and black wired connectors on the fan controller are rated for one amp each and the brown and black is "Y" split cable is also rated for 1 amp combined.


----------



## Mega Man

Here best fan controller on the market
Aquaero XT

2nd best
Aquaero pro

3rd

Aquaero LT

combined with

Mount Bezel

+

up to 3 of Usb Power Adj 2 Ultra Version

and

Water block
( you can get all the aquaero stuff here too just lazy )

= total awesomesauce

best prices i have found is at aqua tuning

Awesome software..... the actual processing is done in the aquaero for temps ect so your pc freezing does not effect it + totally customizable........ amazing perfect for HTPC because the remote doubles as tv remote....


----------



## NorKris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormleader42*
> 
> Actually, the CM Trooper\Stryker uses a pulsing voltage for it's fan controller, so the LEDs in all LED fans, not just cheap ones, will flicker as the voltage pulses. I wish CM would have designed it so that it just outputted a lower, steady voltage rather than the pulsing it does.


aaw














but i will give it a try... the cm sickeflow is the fan im trying it with... the stock led fans looks like the sickle flow ^^

btw i got a 4 channel schyte case master or somthing for fans, i can ofc use that on leds..


----------



## SortOfGrim

Trooper / Stryker Fan Controller:
According to a CM rep at the European CM-Store, the max allowed fans for the Trooper / Stryker is 8 (3,3,2) and 1 amp per (pcb) header.
Source:
CM Rep from HQ
CM Storm @ facebook (original Q&A)

I currently have 7 Scythe GT-120-14's 1450rpm fans hooked on it and they run smooth and without vibration (3Ysplit cables directly on the pcb header)


----------



## benito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorKris*
> 
> aaw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i will give it a try... the cm sickeflow is the fan im trying it with... the stock led fans looks like the sickle flow ^^
> 
> btw i got a 4 channel schyte case master or somthing for fans, i can ofc use that on leds..


the sickle flow fans will definitely blink on any setting other then max setting, i had those before i modified my case


----------



## caprirs302

Here is my Rig:

Crosshair V Formula-Z
FX 8350
2 MSI 7970's in Crossfire-X (one reference, one lightning)
32gb Ram (1600mhz)
2 ssd drives (one 128gb for OS and a 90gb for games
Over 5tb of SATA drives scattered about (2 internal, a bunch external)
2 Antec power Supplies (the 900 watt for the PC, drives, fans, lights, etc. and a 750 watt for the video cards only
6 Monitors (Three in eyefinity at 6048 x 1080 resolution, one LCD Projector running at 720p, and an old nvidia card running my side monitors, for temperature readings, my security cam, etc.)

Windows 8

Windows Media Center as DVR (Better than ANY DVR on the market. If you have not tried a High Definition Cable card tuner like the ceton infinitv or HD homerun, you are missing out. I use my Xbox as an extender and no one believes me when I tell them that I am using my XBOX as a DVR. Their loss...)







And finally, proof that one 4 year old CAN fit in the Storm Trooper box...


----------



## MrSaturn

Can I get my user id and case put on the front of the club like other sweet ones once I complete my build? That would be kool. And anyone know how to add third top front fan for Stryker?


----------



## zeiferlance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSaturn*
> 
> And anyone know how to add third top front fan for Stryker?


some has a third fan for their 360 rad. but if you're talking bout the same as what i did with mine, we just made an acrylic fan bracket for it.
you can use other stuff for it. DIY is fun!


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSaturn*
> 
> Can I get my user id and case put on the front of the club like other sweet ones once I complete my build? That would be kool. And anyone know how to add third top front fan for Stryker?


just order another one of these:

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cm-storm-trooper-hdd-cage/

It fits just like it does in the other 2 bays. It also lines up perfectly with the other 2. I have seen some mods where the 3rd fan sets back a little bit and it doesnt look good in my opinion. For 10 bucks plus shipping, this will do a great job.


----------



## zeiferlance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> just order another one of these:
> 
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cm-storm-trooper-hdd-cage/
> 
> It fits just like it does in the other 2 bays. It also lines up perfectly with the other 2. I have seen some mods where the 3rd fan sets back a little bit and it doesnt look good in my opinion. For 10 bucks plus shipping, this will do a great job.


wow!








that's awesome! unfortunately things like these are not readily available here in asia. so we always had to resort to the magic of what acrylics and powertools can do.








well, the latest mod that i did for my front fans looked great on the modded bracket that i used.
i just can't share it now. sc***ag IT had to block facebook here in our office.


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no nothing shows up unless it has a drive that i know of. it just passes through the saga connector, like a female to female adapter.
> 
> i have had issues with those adapters in the past as well....
> 
> i use sea sonic. i now live by sea sonic. they are awesome and long enough to go in the back of the mobo tray and still are long enough
> 
> i may be wrong.
> 
> but i am 95% sure
> max recommended is 6 ( you can put a "y" adapter on the 2 regular cables. but the third has a "built in" ( pre-wired) "y"
> 
> Side note and funny story
> 
> so i ordered 2 psu covers for half x from the cmstore, and i got this !!!!
> 
> 
> LOL
> however the support was awesome 1000% ( yes thousand) dead on
> 
> gonna see if modding this into my case will help as they said they will let me keep it


Funny story, I ordered 2 of em too, they both came in and looked similar however one was 1/4" taller than the other, if you ask me, when you order 2 of the same part, they should be the exact same part. Everything seems cool though, i'm gonna take a pic when I get home and email it to them, I guess they're going to send me a replacement for the short one since it's pretty much too short to fit over my power supply.


----------



## yanks8981

What is the thickest rad that will fit in the top of this case? I plan to use 25MM thick fans.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> What is the thickest rad that will fit in the top of this case? I plan to use 25MM thick fans.


you can mod/diy and make it so a monster will fit. i think i will do that. if you use push pull biggest i can see fitting with my ruler is a 45mm with 25mm fans. brings it really close to the ram and wire connestions but should fit.

i am going to attempt to make a "duct" that will offset the rad to bring it more away from the mobo try and to the front of the case..... lets see how it turns out lol.


----------



## HCore

PSU made for the Storm Stryker?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> Here is my sumbission to enter the storm trooper / stryker club !!
> 
> Rig Name - GOD
> Specs -
> CPU -i7 3770k OC'D to 4.5ghz
> Cooler - H60 2013 edition
> MOBO - Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD4H
> RAM - 8gb G Skill Sniper 1866 mhz
> GPU - GALAXY GTX 680 GC 4GB ( Triple monitor setup coming soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> PSU - CORSAIR AX850
> Storage - 120gb Kingston Hyper X / WD 1TB CAVIAR BLACK
> CASE - CM Storm Stryker
> Lighting - NZXT Sleeved Led kit
> Mouse - Corsair M60/ MM200 mouse mat
> Keyboard - Logitech K800
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Amazing build.. thanks for Sharing and Welcome to the Club Sir.. Great Job on the build and your choice to be a part of our Wonderful Team..


----------



## Myndmelt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HCore*
> 
> PSU made for the Storm Stryker?


CM should have smartened up and made a stryer series that would feature an all white look with white and black cables that are designed to reach in here. I would have bought one









Plus it needs to be 100% modular.


----------



## benito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> What is the thickest rad that will fit in the top of this case? I plan to use 25MM thick fans.


i depends on your board, and how much modding you are willing to do before you have to cut up the top panel my 8 pin CPU power cable is the highest thing on my mobo. i probably have about 13mm clearance before i hit my fans. i have a 60mm rad and 25mm fans in push only config. i highly doubt you could fit a monsta up there with fans.

this is how much clearance i was able to get


i had to cut the top panel a bit




and the yellow tape is protecting my rad when i was doing the mod

so unless you want to start cutting up the top panel some more the thickest combo you could get is 90mm, a 40mm rad and some 25mm fans for push/pull, or like i did 60mm rad with 25mm fans push. to do this you need to do a mod like mine.

you will also need to completely cut out the existing mounting system and do a custom mounting system. you will also lose the handle functionality. and depending on which rad you will also have to remove the rear handle so you can push the rad towards the back so you can clear the control panel.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you can mod/diy and make it so a monster will fit. i think i will do that. if you use push pull biggest i can see fitting with my ruler is a 45mm with 25mm fans. brings it really close to the ram and wire connestions but should fit.
> 
> i am going to attempt to make a "duct" that will offset the rad to bring it more away from the mobo try and to the front of the case..... lets see how it turns out lol.


I really don't want to do any modding. My plan was to put a 45MM rad up top with 25MM fans in push, all inside the case. As long as there is 70MM space, I should be good.


----------



## benito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I really don't want to do any modding. My plan was to put a 45MM rad up top with 25MM fans in push, all inside the case. As long as there is 70MM space, I should be good.


45mm inside the case with the fans outside definitely possible for a 240 with just doing the handle mod, if you want a 360 you have to mod. you have about 53mm of space between the the top of the case and the top of any board before you start interfering with anything, and depending on your board you could maybe get another 5 mm


----------



## caprirs302

I gave up and bought a cheap esata drive slot. Now I only have 2 standard hdd's in my machine, and 10 sitting next to it that i pop in as needed, just like the good ole' Nintendo Enterainment Center days...

With windows 8 and an ssd, my rig boots up in (gulp) 2-3 seconds. It is absurd. Every excuse I used to have for leaving it on 24/7 is gone. I made sure the last router I bought (ASUS black 6000 something) had 2 usb ports. One for the printer, ond one for an external hd that stays on 24/7 so I have access to family pictures/ movies/and whatever other goodies I need without having my computer on all of the time. The router even has its own bitorrent software built right in, but what would I use that for


----------



## caprirs302

I have two, they work great. Here is the post and pics

http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club/6320#post_19282198

I just spliced the wires, you don't really need the adapter.


----------



## caprirs302

I have two, they work great. Here is the post and pics

http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club/6320#post_19282198

I just spliced the wires, you don't really need the adapter.


----------



## NorKris

i know u can remove some of the storm trooper harddrive cage (the part marked in blue) but what about the part down here? (in red)


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorKris*
> 
> i know u can remove some of the storm trooper harddrive cage (the part marked in blue) but what about the part down here? (in red)


You can remove the hard drive cages and the walls holding them in, but you are not able to remove the top part above the fans (at least without drilling out rivets). You can also turn the hard drive cages so they face front to back or side to side.


----------



## NorKris

and that did not answer my question


----------



## zeiferlance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorKris*
> 
> and that did not answer my question


actually bro, he did.








those parts (in red and the upper part of the blue portion) are riveted.
as what yanks8981 mentioned, you just have to drill the rivets
nail+hammer works as well..


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorKris*
> 
> and that did not answer my question


Nothing is removable except for the hard drive cages (which the fans are connected to) and the guides that the hard drive cages install inside. The red part does not remove, the part above the hard drive cages does not remove.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorKris*
> 
> i know u can remove some of the storm trooper harddrive cage (the part marked in blue) but what about the part down here? (in red)


You can remove the tool tray which is in there, but the sides you can see from that picture (marked in red) go straight from the top to the bottom of the case (see picture). So if you want those parts gone, you'll have to remove the entire drive cage.


----------



## NFBlackStorm

puedo ingresar...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caprirs302*
> 
> I gave up and bought a cheap esata drive slot. Now I only have 2 standard hdd's in my machine, and 10 sitting next to it that i pop in as needed, just like the good ole' Nintendo Enterainment Center days...
> 
> With windows 8 and an ssd, my rig boots up in (gulp) 2-3 seconds. It is absurd. Every excuse I used to have for leaving it on 24/7 is gone. I made sure the last router I bought (ASUS black 6000 something) had 2 usb ports. One for the printer, ond one for an external hd that stays on 24/7 so I have access to family pictures/ movies/and whatever other goodies I need without having my computer on all of the time. The router even has its own bitorrent software built right in, but what would I use that for


not true.... trim lol
yes i know you can manually do it... but hey .... i am trying ...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I really don't want to do any modding. My plan was to put a 45MM rad up top with 25MM fans in push, all inside the case. As long as there is 70MM space, I should be good.


i have 90cm + ( about 94) before i start hitting stuff... with samsung miracle ram only obstacle may be my 8pin power to mobo

that is with trooper + amd sabertooth r2.0


----------



## indyrocker

Well after about $1100 in case water cooling parts and other parts needed to mod a Stryker I am yet again on a Trooper/Stryker build. *wallet cries out in pain* When it is done I will have a custom red and black Stryker holding 120x7 worth of rad internally!


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Cooler master sells a windowed side panel on their store in case you didnt know







I think that would complement your rig much better !!


----------



## sgtgates

I was wondering how close the mnpc tech overkill fan rings .....http://www.mnpctech.com/120mm_Overkill_Fan_Grills.html .....will fit on the 2 front fans of the case, Looking to remove the drive bay covers and install 2 of one type on the front, what do yall think? If someone could measure or show a Picture if you have one dosen't matter what overkill version that would be great, thanks


----------



## indyrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> Cooler master sells a windowed side panel on their store in case you didnt know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that would complement your rig much better !!


Mine? if so i have this thing about the side panels must mach in shape if nothing else Also I kinda effed up my trooper with some failed mods and would have to order a whole new one <.<
Oh yah and I got a referb Stryker from the CM store $131 shipped!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> I was wondering how close the mnpc tech overkill fan rings .....http://www.mnpctech.com/120mm_Overkill_Fan_Grills.html .....will fit on the 2 front fans of the case, Looking to remove the drive bay covers and install 2 of one type on the front, what do yall think? If someone could measure or show a Picture if you have one dosen't matter what overkill version that would be great, thanks


They look cool but measured from my Scythe GT120, it would just stick 1 cm out of the front!


Which design you looking at? And what about a fan filter?

this


----------



## DarkSamus

Anyone in Australia been able to get the windowed side panel here?
I want to get one but am unsure where in Australia I can find them.


----------



## Whiteshadow2569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> Anyone in Australia been able to get the windowed side panel here?
> I want to get one but am unsure where in Australia I can find them.


I got my Storm Trooper with a windowed side panel in Australia. I live in Perth WA and got it from Netplus Micro Computers for $199.
http://www.netplus.com.au/product/CACOSTORMTROOPEW/CoolerMaster_CM_Storm_Trooper_SGC-5000KWN1_Window_Case_Chassis_No_PS_XL-ATX

If you live somewhere else then maybe check out some local stores but i'm only familiar with my local stores. If your in Melbourne or dont mind paying for shipping then i suggest getting it from PC Case Gear which is based in melbourne.
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=19722

I hope this helped.


----------



## zeiferlance

So I made some modifications with my Sandrock last week. Below are some pics of it.
I would much appreciate it if you guys can give feedback about it before I make some modifications.
Negative ones would really mean a lot as it can help me improve my build.









My plans are to make some covers for the sides of the drive cage. Also some screens for those mid part fans since I can't seem to find any 140mm fan grills and a transparent acrylic front cover with some yellow accents.

I'm trying to achieve Gundam Sandrock color theme. Any suggestions where I should place the red accent?

Thanks ahead!















*Sorry for the poor quality images. These are camera phone shots.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeiferlance*
> 
> So I made some modifications with my Sandrock last week. Below are some pics of it.
> I would much appreciate it if you guys can give feedback about it before I make some modifications.
> Negative ones would really mean a lot as it can help me improve my build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My plans are to make some covers for the sides of the drive cage. Also some screens for those mid part fans since I can't seem to find any 140mm fan grills and a transparent acrylic front cover with some yellow accents.
> 
> I'm trying to achieve Gundam Sandrock color theme. Any suggestions where I should place the red accent?
> 
> Thanks ahead!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sorry for the poor quality images. These are camera phone shots.


That's a nice PSU cover you have there. I assume it's custom-made? Personally, I prefer the black parts as they are, as I like the contrast.


----------



## zeiferlance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> That's a nice PSU cover you have there. I assume it's custom-made? Personally, I prefer the black parts as they are, as I like the contrast.


Thanks!








Yep. Laser cut, bended acrylic.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> They look cool but measured from my Scythe GT120, it would just stick 1 cm out of the front!
> 
> 
> Which design you looking at? And what about a fan filter?
> 
> this


Looking at the overkill ring itself and some turbine fans. So it will fit inside the width just need to get longer screws for the fans? I dont mind it over hanging out the front as the drive covers will not be there. I will figure something out for a filter. I may add a 240 rad in front to add to my loop and "86" the bottom 2 cages


----------



## 1Lt Bob

New parts came in today. Cant wait to put everything in on Sunday.



Sorry for the crappy pic, i got no skills with a phone.


----------



## foreign03

Just wondering with the 3 fans at the front do you have anywhere to insert a blue ray drive? Guess these days it's not always needed but was going to do something similar but my drive location stops me from doing this. As a lot of applications I use have DVD discs required. Cheers


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whiteshadow2569*
> 
> I got my Storm Trooper with a windowed side panel in Australia. I live in Perth WA and got it from Netplus Micro Computers for $199.
> http://www.netplus.com.au/product/CACOSTORMTROOPEW/CoolerMaster_CM_Storm_Trooper_SGC-5000KWN1_Window_Case_Chassis_No_PS_XL-ATX
> 
> If you live somewhere else then maybe check out some local stores but i'm only familiar with my local stores. If your in Melbourne or dont mind paying for shipping then i suggest getting it from PC Case Gear which is based in melbourne.
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=19722
> 
> I hope this helped.


+rep for the great advice that might help someone else just getting a ST.
I already have the case, I just need the windowed panel only.
Anyone know where I can buy just the windowed panel from in Australia?


----------



## js593

Got my newegg order. Now stocking Enermax TB Silence NON-LED Fans in Winnipeg. (normally buy 10 at a time, will see how they turn out with friends before stocking more.)

This is one of the highest CFM fans in comparison to how silent they are. The quietness blows me away every time. These ones are rated at 11DB, 900RPM, @ 48 CFM. These will be shelf fans, and some of them are about to go into my buddies computer (He is buying a new tower, and wanted quiet fans.

The cables are NOT sleeved, but really, are we looking to get them sleved at less then 10$ each?

I had once said that the TB Silence were the quietest fans to be ever seen. I currently have 5 in my main computer, with 2 Corsair SP/HP120's and 2 Silverstone HIgh pressure fans, and my computer is dead quiet with all but the Corsair fans on max. Definitly rethinking the corsairs as well. Silverstones may take place of those, but we shall see.

Here's the pics of the "grand" purchase!





More pics to come when the Logisys is installed with some fan extension cables.


----------



## cssorkinman

Hello Coolermaster owners








I am considering the purchase of a Stryker and would like to know if the Thermaltake 2.0 extreme( the 240mm rig) water cooling unit will fit in the top of the case without modifying it?


----------



## Chrgnthru

Love this case.


----------



## the Hammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Hello Coolermaster owners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am considering the purchase of a Stryker and would like to know if the Thermaltake 2.0 extreme( the 240mm rig) water cooling unit will fit in the top of the case without modifying it?


Yes, I believe it will fit in the top of the case without modifying it, because the Stryker can fit 120/140/240/280mm rads out of the box in the top


----------



## DutchSteph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Hello Coolermaster owners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am considering the purchase of a Stryker and would like to know if the Thermaltake 2.0 extreme( the 240mm rig) water cooling unit will fit in the top of the case without modifying it?


It depends on the thickness of the rad plus the fans but just checked it on the thermaltake site and i guess it will fit the trooper/stryker!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DutchSteph*
> 
> It depends on the thickness of the rad plus the fans but just checked it on the thermaltake site and i guess it will fit the trooper/stryker!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the Hammer*
> 
> Yes, I believe it will fit in the top of the case without modifying it, because the Stryker can fit 120/140/240/280mm rads out of the box in the top


Ok, thanks a bunch.

Thinking of an intel build with a 3770k, MSI Mpower mobo and the thermaltake extreme







.

Is the trooper pretty much the same as far as top mounting a 240 radiator then?
( just checked the egg, the stryker is out of stock







)


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Ok, thanks a bunch.
> 
> Thinking of an intel build with a 3770k, MSI Mpower mobo and the thermaltake extreme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Is the trooper pretty much the same as far as top mounting a 240 radiator then?
> ( just checked the egg, the stryker is out of stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Yes, exactly the same.


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFBlackStorm*
> 
> puedo ingresar...


Great looking rig, can you post more pics of the windowed side panel, I'm thinking of doing something similar to my stryker


----------



## smjxkab

I got my NZXT Hue in today, figured I'd do a few common lighting color choices to help some people decide on what color they would like...
and show off my beautiful rig.


----------



## Stormleader42

How deep is the blue on the HUE?


----------



## rhodes588

It's deep.

+1 for the HUE


----------



## smjxkab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormleader42*
> 
> How deep is the blue on the HUE?


VEEERY deep.


----------



## Stormleader42

Thanks guys. I'm thinking about picking up the HUE. I normally use LED strips that I wire up myself to light my cases, but I like the ability to change colors and the ease of installation that the HUE offers.


----------



## Blatsz32

HUE FTW!!



Deep Blue, can you see where I put my Hue? I haven't figured a way to fix it in there but tension is working for now


----------



## caprirs302

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> not true.... trim lol
> yes i know you can manually do it... but hey .... i am trying ...
> i have 90cm + ( about 94) before i start hitting stuff... with samsung miracle ram only obstacle may be my 8pin power to mobo
> 
> that is with trooper + amd sabertooth r2.0


Doesn't matter how you do it, the damned thing is FAST


----------



## ASUSphenom

My finished build. Still waiting on the new ram to arrive. No let the customization begin.


----------



## drek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFBlackStorm*
> 
> puedo ingresar...


What that digital display you have on the front, i want one for mine lol


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drek*
> 
> What that digital display you have on the front, i want one for mine lol










http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/fan_control/sentry_lx


----------



## nickt1862

Hello my friends!

It has come to my attention that the dimensions that Cooler Master dictated this case is that it's not possibly accurate.

Anyway, can someone who has any of these great cases please tell me what are the actual dimensions (or it's what Cooler Master said it is at 9.8" x 23.8" x 22.8") as it's vital for me to confirm the overall physical size of this case in order for me to decide to possibly possible (lol - yeah what a word combo) for me to acquire this case or not.

Thanks so very much for your anticipated assistance.


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Hey All.

Now i am gonna buy a loop for my system later this week, and i've made a sketch on, how i would like to set it up. Got any suggestions / Improvements? I'm First time Applyer of WC


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Hello my friends!
> 
> It has come to my attention that the dimensions that Cooler Master dictated this case is that it's not possibly accurate.
> 
> Anyway, can someone who has any of these great cases please tell me what are the actual dimensions (or it's what Cooler Master said it is at9.8" x 23.8" x 22.8") as it's vital for me to confirm the overall physical size of this case in order for me to decide to possibly possible (lol - yeah what a word combo) for me to acquire this case or not.
> 
> Thanks so very much for your anticipated assistance.


Width: 25 Cm
Depth: 60,6 Cm
Hight: 57,9 Cm

That is what i suspect. Sadly i do not have a ruler, but if this is consistant with any other measurements you recieve, then it shhould be good


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1lv3rflame*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Hello my friends!
> 
> It has come to my attention that the dimensions that Cooler Master dictated this case is that it's not possibly accurate.
> 
> Anyway, can someone who has any of these great cases please tell me what are the actual dimensions (or it's what Cooler Master said it is at9.8" x 23.8" x 22.8") as it's vital for me to confirm the overall physical size of this case in order for me to decide to possibly possible (lol - yeah what a word combo) for me to acquire this case or not.
> 
> Thanks so very much for your anticipated assistance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Width: 25 Cm
> Depth: 60,6 Cm
> Hight: 57,9 Cm
> 
> That is what i suspect. Sadly i do not have a ruler, but if this is consistant with any other measurements you recieve, then it shhould be good
Click to expand...

I sadly found out that what I heard was correct as it's larger than the reported by Cooler Master size specs - post 3090 photo by unimatrixzero:


----------



## Stormleader42

That picture is incorrect. I'm measuring my Stryker (Same as the Trooper) sitting next to me and this is what I'm getting:
Front to back: 22.5 Inches
Top to bottom: 24.5 Inches
Side to side: 9 Inches


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormleader42*
> 
> That picture is incorrect. I'm measuring my Stryker (Same as the Trooper) sitting next to me and this is what I'm getting:
> Front to back: 22.5 Inches
> Top to bottom: 24.5 Inches
> Side to side: 9 Inches


I'll take that which makes a whole lot of difference to me, thanks so very much!










Repped!


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caprirs302*
> 
> Doesn't matter how you do it, the damned thing is FAST


Agreed. Even on a standard HDD.


----------



## NorKris

Storm trooper ordered


----------



## Niddler

Hi there
I have some problems.




Anybody knows what is it? Fan controller make a sound when I use it, but it still not working like it should.
Only one way to stop this sound is to reboot.
PS
Sry for my englsh


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niddler*
> 
> Hi there
> I have some problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody knows what is it? Fan controller make a sound when I use it, but it still not working like it should.
> Only one way to stop this sound is to reboot.
> PS
> Sry for my englsh


looks like you have a faulty pcb, RMA it.


----------



## Niddler

RMA? What does it mean? Sorry again


----------



## Niddler

Return Merchandise Authorization
Got it.
But still, what is the reason? It works when i first start it and then this happens.


----------



## marc0053

Here's my case when I got it a few months ago.
Should I remove the beer bottle using paint?


----------



## dawestsides

First post here , and happy owner of a Storm Trooper X79 rig :













After having gone through the awesomeness of this thread , I'm seriously thinking about watercooling it (never done before though )


----------



## NorKris

that is a E-ATX right? and it isnt listed for support in the storm trooper







is all the stand off's in use or? ( i know not all of them have to be inplace for the mobo to work)

very nice btw


----------



## Physixius

Hey guys, i bought my storm trooper today (jeej me!)
Now i got some questions about the controller on top of the case.

Will i be able to connect led strips to that controller to turn on/off led strips? (i'm not going to use led-fans)
If so, how?









I'm planning on stacking lots of led strips in it (copying some other builds in this thread) but i want to be able to turn them on & off)

I'm going to have lots of fun with this case i hope !!


----------



## dawestsides

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorKris*
> 
> that is a E-ATX right? and it isnt listed for support in the storm trooper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is all the stand off's in use or? ( i know not all of them have to be inplace for the mobo to work)


Thanks , It fits perfectly , and as you can see there is still place for a larger mobo.

I have seen a lot of people praising XSPC watercooling kits (I'm a noob in this field ) .After some research I have seen that their kits come with the cpu block only , if I add VRM/PCH blocks would the supplied pump be enough to cool all the blocks ?
Do I have to get the 360 radiator or the 240 one ?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawestsides*
> 
> Thanks , It fits perfectly , and as you can see there is still place for a larger mobo.
> 
> I have seen a lot of people praising XSPC watercooling kits (I'm a noob in this field ) .After some research I have seen that their kits come with the cpu block only , if I add VRM/PCH blocks would the supplied pump be enough to cool all the blocks ?
> Do I have to get the 360 radiator or the 240 one ?


If you go for a 360, you'll have to remove the optical drive or mod your case so you can install the radiator somewhere else. A 240 won't have any issues concerning the installation. It will also depend on what you're cooling and how much you're going to overclock.


----------



## indyrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawestsides*
> 
> Thanks , It fits perfectly , and as you can see there is still place for a larger mobo.
> 
> I have seen a lot of people praising XSPC watercooling kits (I'm a noob in this field ) .After some research I have seen that their kits come with the cpu block only , if I add VRM/PCH blocks would the supplied pump be enough to cool all the blocks ?
> Do I have to get the 360 radiator or the 240 one ?


As for your pump question if you get the D5 or DDC version yes with either of those you can add just about any block you want beyond your cpu block I would be a little iffy with the X720 kits. As for rads I am using a 240 for just my cpu. without modding you can fit a 240 in the roof and the basement if you want to get creative/mod you can add more than that.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niddler*
> 
> Return Merchandise Authorization
> Got it.
> But still, what is the reason? It works when i first start it and then this happens.


Sorry for the late reply. As heard the speaker keeps on going, you could recheck all connectors on the pcb. But I just think it's a faulty version.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Here's my case when I got it a few months ago.
> Should I remove the beer bottle using paint?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


More Stella!! lol, nice clean build. I hope you have the case on clean surface cause that carpet might suffocate the psu.
PS: GO DRINK HER!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawestsides*
> 
> First post here , and happy owner of a Storm Trooper X79 rig :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After having gone through the awesomeness of this thread , I'm seriously thinking about watercooling it (never done before though )










that mobo deserves 2 (or 3







) gpu's!


----------



## Stormleader42

Hey guys, if I decide to water cool my Phenom X4 965BE and my 7950, I figure I'm going to at least have two 240 rads, right? Or could I get away with just a 280 up top?


----------



## NorKris

guys, is it a good idea to connect a power supply to the fancontroller, without puting everything in the case just to test the fan controller?

there is noting that makes it a bad idea right







...


----------



## zorkmon

Can anybody confirm the install instructions on corsair h100i on CM storm stryker case ?
I've read somewhere not to use washer with h100i unit when installing h100i at top of case..

Additional fans, cooling related..

Also looking at best fans setup for air flow cooling etc. Have h100i fans pulling air inside of case facing gpu.
Have rear fan pulling air our of case, have two 120mm fans facing front of case pulling air in.

Does anybody know if 200mm fan will fit in bottom of case and remove ssd bracketholder, or only a 120mm fan will work ?
Also have base fan pull air in..

Can any other fans be added for better cooling and which ones - thinking corsair sp120 quiet 120mm for noise and perf factor..or just go with stock fans with case.
Will be oc i7-3770k to 4.5ghz, memory kingston beast hyperx 2400mhz, geforce nvidia gtx670ftw 4g, and mobo msi z77 mPower

ALso 2 x ssd ocz 240g vector 3 max IOPS - where is a good place to put them, if I remove the ssd bracket at base of case for additional 120mm fan ?

Cheers.


----------



## dawestsides

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> A 240 won't have any issues concerning the installation


Thanks and noted







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indyrocker*
> 
> As for your pump question if you get the D5 or DDC version yes with either of those you can add just about any block you want beyond your cpu block I would be a little iffy with the X720 kits.


I'm getting a clear picture now , thanks . Anything wrong with the X720s?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that mobo deserves 2 (or 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) gpu's!


I know it is looking empty , only a matter of time before I add a second one


----------



## le-guib

Some photos done better.


----------



## dawestsides

That's a really nice rig you have !
Can you tell us more about the WC loop ?


----------



## le-guib

A 240mm high



a 120mm bottom

problem with the tank





modification of the door


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormleader42*
> 
> Hey guys, if I decide to water cool my Phenom X4 965BE and my 7950, I figure I'm going to at least have two 240 rads, right? Or could I get away with just a 280 up top?


I would suggest 2x 240's. Although 1x 280 and 1x 140 would do the trick too
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorKris*
> 
> guys, is it a good idea to connect a power supply to the fancontroller, without puting everything in the case just to test the fan controller?
> 
> there is noting that makes it a bad idea right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, no problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *le-guib*
> 
> Some photos done better.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










awesome!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorkmon*
> 
> ..
> 
> Also looking at best fans setup for air flow cooling etc. Have h100i fans pulling air inside of case facing gpu.
> Have rear fan pulling air our of case, have two 120mm fans facing front of case pulling air in.
> 
> Does anybody know if 200mm fan will fit in bottom of case and remove ssd bracketholder, or only a 120mm fan will work ?
> Also have base fan pull air in..
> 
> Can any other fans be added for better cooling and which ones - thinking corsair sp120 quiet 120mm for noise and perf factor..or just go with stock fans with case.
> Will be oc i7-3770k to 4.5ghz, memory kingston beast hyperx 2400mhz, geforce nvidia gtx670ftw 4g, and mobo msi z77 mPower
> 
> ALso 2 x ssd ocz 240g vector 3 max IOPS - where is a good place to put them, if I remove the ssd bracket at base of case for additional 120mm fan ?
> 
> Cheers.


Best fan setup: Not much cooling difference (1 to 3C) _front_ blowing in, _top_ out, no _rear_ is a good setup. But _front_ in, _top_ in and _rear_ out is also good (slightly cooler).

200 or 120mm in bottom: Their are only 120mm fan mountings

Fan mountings: ANY fan can be mounted, provided it has the right dimensions. My suggestion is to go with the Corsairs.

SSD mounting: Velcro them at the back mobo plate or on the drive bay sides. Use your imagination!


----------



## indyrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawestsides*
> 
> Thanks and noted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting a clear picture now , thanks . Anything wrong with the X720s?
> I know it is looking empty , only a matter of time before I add a second one


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawestsides*
> 
> Thanks and noted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting a clear picture now , thanks . Anything wrong with the X720s?
> I know it is looking empty , only a matter of time before I add a second one


The problem with the X720's don't have the best track record or head pressure/rate of flow. While the D5 and DDC variants of pumps cost more they have better tack records, flow, and head pressure. Not to mention that if later down the road you want to get away from a bay res you can reuse your pump while the X720's are apart of the bay res.


----------



## badkarma013

If
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorkmon*
> 
> Can anybody confirm the install instructions on corsair h100i on CM storm stryker case ?
> I've read somewhere not to use washer with h100i unit when installing h100i at top of case..
> 
> Additional fans, cooling related..
> 
> Also looking at best fans setup for air flow cooling etc. Have h100i fans pulling air inside of case facing gpu.
> Have rear fan pulling air our of case, have two 120mm fans facing front of case pulling air in.
> 
> Does anybody know if 200mm fan will fit in bottom of case and remove ssd bracketholder, or only a 120mm fan will work ?
> Also have base fan pull air in..
> 
> Can any other fans be added for better cooling and which ones - thinking corsair sp120 quiet 120mm for noise and perf factor..or just go with stock fans with case.
> Will be oc i7-3770k to 4.5ghz, memory kingston beast hyperx 2400mhz, geforce nvidia gtx670ftw 4g, and mobo msi z77 mPower
> 
> ALso 2 x ssd ocz 240g vector 3 max IOPS - where is a good place to put them, if I remove the ssd bracket at base of case for additional 120mm fan ?
> 
> Cheers.


If your putting the radiator on the top of the case (best place for it) then you want the fans on the radiator pulling air IN through the top and down into the case. The fan on the back should blow hot air out of the case and the fans in the front should blow cool air into the case. This is the best setup for cooling radiator fluid and keeping case cool.


----------



## badkarma013

I finished my build. So far it's purring like a panther! More pics and info to come.


----------



## Myndmelt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Here's my case when I got it a few months ago.
> Should I remove the beer bottle using paint?


Paint it like a Stella!


----------



## GTX Stryker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solara2xb*
> 
> Some Updates on my set-up, Sorry I need to really put a build log here but haven't had the chance, Here are some shots that I took over the weekend with my 280rad at the top and 360rad mounted at the front and pics coming soon for the 240 at the bottom. Trying to find a way to fit the 120 in the rear without blocking my top rad and also video card position, but still in work in progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More coming soon and a build log to go with it..


Hi just wondering what your using to secure your fans to the sides at the front of the case? And where do people like you put your cd/dvd rom drive? Thanks


----------



## indyrocker

Got some of my parts in today (well 4 of my 8 orders) for my Stryker mod that I will be rocking hopefully soon! Here is a link to my worklog with some awesome pics of water cooling parts porn! http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showthread.php?t=368004


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTX Stryker*
> 
> Hi just wondering what your using to secure your fans to the sides at the front of the case? And where do people like you put your cd/dvd rom drive? Thanks


They use brackets for placing the rad. And they stick the hdd, and ssds on the back with Velcro. They download games, or use a USB stick so an optical drive is of no use


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1lv3rflame*
> 
> They use brackets for placing the rad. And they stick the hdd, and ssds on the back with Velcro. They download games, or use a USB stick so an optical drive is of no use


All is good until you want to play some of those older games that require the DVD/CD lol.... I tend to play older games alot (majority of new titles are not great gameplay, just eye candy)

**edit** I suppose a virtual drive and *.iso's mounted could work for most of them though if you eliminate issues with some DRM preventing access with a virtual drive


----------



## Whiteshadow2569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> All is good until you want to play some of those older games that require the DVD/CD lol.... I tend to play older games alot (majority of new titles are not great gameplay, just eye candy)
> 
> **edit** I suppose a virtual drive and *.iso's mounted could work for most of them though if you eliminate issues with some DRM preventing access with a virtual drive


You could get an external optical drive. I just borrow my dads one that he got for his laptop on the odd occasion that i need to use a dvd. Their not too expensive and can easily be used for different computers.


----------



## benito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTX Stryker*
> 
> Hi just wondering what your using to secure your fans to the sides at the front of the case? And where do people like you put your cd/dvd rom drive? Thanks


LoL DVD drive..

just buy an external, they cost as much as internal ones


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> All is good until you want to play some of those older games that require the DVD/CD lol.... I tend to play older games alot (majority of new titles are not great gameplay, just eye candy)
> 
> **edit** I suppose a virtual drive and *.iso's mounted could work for most of them though if you eliminate issues with some DRM preventing access with a virtual drive


External drive


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whiteshadow2569*
> 
> You could get an external optical drive. I just borrow my dads one that he got for his laptop on the odd occasion that i need to use a dvd. Their not too expensive and can easily be used for different computers.


I was just referring to instances where you did not want a physical drive







. Me on the other hand I have to have a physical drive IN the system, i'm going to be using a laptop slot loading BluRay RW drive in my other build because I can locate it in a less than normal location







. I do lots of encoding and ripping


----------



## NorKris

my trooper just got here! ;D


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Be gentle around the rubber coating


----------



## GTX Stryker

A lot of good stuff here! Thanks for that!


----------



## animal0307

So I broke down and finally ordered one. Hopefully it will be in soon and I can stuff a 140x3 rad in the front with little effort. This is suppose to me saying "I'm done with modding and this case will be the last, for now"


----------



## smjxkab

Question for all those with the 120mm white led fans rotated to the front of the cage... where the hell did you hide your cables for the hdd and fans?


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> So I broke down and finally ordered one. Hopefully it will be in soon and I can stuff a 140x3 rad in the front with little effort. This is suppose to me saying "I'm done with modding and this case will be the last, for now"


another one bites the dust! hehe Welcome to the club! You won't be disappointed


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smjxkab*
> 
> Question for all those with the 120mm white led fans rotated to the front of the cage... where the hell did you hide your cables for the hdd and fans?


There are small "arms" for the fans. And for the hdd... Zip ties.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> So I broke down and finally ordered one. Hopefully it will be in soon and I can stuff a 140x3 rad in the front with little effort. This is suppose to me saying "I'm done with modding and this case will be the last, for now"










Don't lie, you wanted this case as soon as you laid your eyes on it!









Enjoy the case in great health!

I'm eyeing the Storm Stryker when the price is right as it's more than the Trooper and we'll see what happens.


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smjxkab*
> 
> Question for all those with the 120mm white led fans rotated to the front of the cage... where the hell did you hide your cables for the hdd and fans?


Flip the fans so the wires go from the left side of the drive bay to the right, use the little bendable tabs to secure the wires in their new position, problem solved


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> another one bites the dust! hehe Welcome to the club! You won't be disappointed


Ya it hurts me to be bailing on my current A05. I loved this thing but just never could quiet see the mod through to the end. Too many ideas not enough time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't lie, you wanted this case as soon as you laid your eyes on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the case in great health!
> 
> I'm eyeing the Storm Stryker when the price is right as it's more than the Trooper and we'll see what happens.


That's pretty much true. The front I/O is what sold is for me.

I would have rather had the Stryker but I just could get over the window and I didn't want to mess with a reverse window mod or panel swap and paint.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> another one bites the dust! hehe Welcome to the club! You won't be disappointed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya it hurts me to be bailing on my current A05. I loved this thing but just never could quiet see the mod through to the end. Too many ideas not enough time.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't lie, you wanted this case as soon as you laid your eyes on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the case in great health!
> 
> I'm eyeing the Storm Stryker when the price is right as it's more than the Trooper and we'll see what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's pretty much true. The front I/O is what sold is for me.
> 
> I would have rather had the Stryker but I just could get over the window and I didn't want to mess with a reverse window mod or panel swap and paint.
Click to expand...

That A05 will be easy to sell if you wanted to.

That front I/O is "sexy" for sure and now you'll have plenty of interior real estate to play with without the finger print magnet problems of the A05.


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> That A05 will be easy to sell if you wanted to.
> 
> That front I/O is "sexy" for sure and now you'll have plenty of interior real estate to play with without the finger print magnet problems of the A05.


Ya a rather unmolested A05 would be easy to unload but I'm not so sure about mine. I think I may keep it though and finish it some other day down the road.

finger prints aren't the problem as much as the tiny case. I did manage to successfully shoe horn an over kill rad in it though.


----------



## solara2xb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTX Stryker*
> 
> Hi just wondering what your using to secure your fans to the sides at the front of the case? And where do people like you put your cd/dvd rom drive? Thanks


I am using the UN brackets to secure the rad in place that is mounted into the 5.25" bays.
as for DVD drive, I don't really need one, if I do I can always use my USB3.0 Slim external drive. But Even then I rarely use it.. I only use it to install the OS and that's pretty much it.

I will be using 2x SSD in this and I am making a custom plate mount for it with plexi that will be on the side of the 5.25" drive bay.

My rig is still not complete. I haven't had time to really put allot of work into it.. Will post more pics as they become available.


----------



## GTX Stryker

Thanks! That helps me a lot. I was wondering how I could get that to hold up!









Edit: I meant to do a quote haha


----------



## Benfro

Hi all im planning a new build in a Storm Trooper







this is what i have so far

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17888/ex-tub-1622/PrimoChill_PrimoFlex_Advanced_LRT_Tubing_12ID_x_34_OD_-_10ft_Retail_Pack_-_Bloodshed_Red_PFLEXA10-34-R_w_Free_Sys_Prep.html

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10037/ex-tub-606/Bitspower_Ultimate_G_14_Thread_12_ID_x_34_OD_Compression_Fitting_-_Matte_Black_BP-MBCPF-CC5.html

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16144/ex-res-372/XSPC_Dual_525_Bay_Black_Reservoir_-_w_D5_Variant_Pump_Installed.html

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17483/ex-blc-1348/EK_Supreme_LTX_Intel_CPU_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Acetal_Nickel_CSQ_EK-Supreme_LTX_-_AcetalNickel_CSQ.html

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/5326/ex-rad-109/Black_Ice_GTX_Xtreme_360_Radiator_-_Black.html

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16965/ex-blc-1214/EK_Radeon_HD_7970_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Acetal_Nickel_CSQ_EK-FC7970_-_Acetal_Nickel_CSQ.html

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119245

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148767

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150632

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827135224

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151102

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233184

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131858

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116501

What do you guys think about this build do i need another rad and do you guys have a better brand 7970 for overclocking or is the XFX good and it would be awesome to have you guys input on the parts. thanks

Oh and can you point me in a sleveing direction


----------



## NorKris

2.22A would be OK for the troopers fan controller?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benfro*
> 
> Hi all im planning a new build in a Storm Trooper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what i have so far
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17888/ex-tub-1622/PrimoChill_PrimoFlex_Advanced_LRT_Tubing_12ID_x_34_OD_-_10ft_Retail_Pack_-_Bloodshed_Red_PFLEXA10-34-R_w_Free_Sys_Prep.html
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10037/ex-tub-606/Bitspower_Ultimate_G_14_Thread_12_ID_x_34_OD_Compression_Fitting_-_Matte_Black_BP-MBCPF-CC5.html
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16144/ex-res-372/XSPC_Dual_525_Bay_Black_Reservoir_-_w_D5_Variant_Pump_Installed.html
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17483/ex-blc-1348/EK_Supreme_LTX_Intel_CPU_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Acetal_Nickel_CSQ_EK-Supreme_LTX_-_AcetalNickel_CSQ.html
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/5326/ex-rad-109/Black_Ice_GTX_Xtreme_360_Radiator_-_Black.html
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16965/ex-blc-1214/EK_Radeon_HD_7970_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Acetal_Nickel_CSQ_EK-FC7970_-_Acetal_Nickel_CSQ.html
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119245
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148767
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150632
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827135224
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151102
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233184
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131858
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116501
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think about this build do i need another rad and do you guys have a better brand 7970 for overclocking or is the XFX good and it would be awesome to have you guys input on the parts. thanks
> 
> Oh and can you point me in a sleveing direction


Change the barracuda to 1x ssd and 1x Western Digital of so much TB.
check here for ideas.

Otherwise it looks good and the XFX is a Beast!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorKris*
> 
> 2.22A would be OK for the troopers fan controller?


In total?
There are 3 fan headers on the pcb, each can take 1 amp, so that's 3 amps max. Official from CM said maximum 8 fans. If you're using the original cables it would be 3, 3 and 2 fans (for the split cable).


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Change the barracuda to 1x ssd and 1x Western Digital of so much TB.
> check here for ideas.
> 
> Otherwise it looks good and the XFX is a Beast!
> In total?
> There are 3 fan headers on the pcb, each can take 1 amp, so that's 3 amps max. Official from CM said maximum 8 fans. If you're using the original cables it would be 3, 3 and 2 fans (for the split cable).


Actually, it's 2A total. It's 1A per cable, and it only has two. It does have three led cables though.


----------



## NorKris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Change the barracuda to 1x ssd and 1x Western Digital of so much TB.
> check here for ideas.
> 
> Otherwise it looks good and the XFX is a Beast!
> In total?
> There are 3 fan headers on the pcb, each can take 1 amp, so that's 3 amps max. Official from CM said maximum 8 fans. If you're using the original cables it would be 3, 3 and 2 fans (for the split cable).


LooL, the CM support told me:
"we recommend to only connect 4 fans on the controller ( 3 can be leds) we can not confirm it workes with more the 4"

gonna test it, hard to take this message from the support for the truth..


----------



## NorKris

it works with all of the fans.. but if i slow them down the Sickle flow leds starts to blink








bad cooler master : (


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorKris*
> 
> LooL, the CM support told me:
> "we recommend to only connect 4 fans on the controller ( 3 can be leds) we can not confirm it workes with more the 4"
> 
> gonna test it, hard to take this message from the support for the truth..


I have 7 Scythe GT120 running of the fan controller and no problem whatsoever. I use Y-split cables (2x 2 split and 1x 3 split) directly from the front panel's pcb. I don't use LED fans, though.

source

wait, you want more Cooler Master led fans?


----------



## Benfro

Thanks for the help =) so the one 360 rad is good and one more thing why do you suggest the ssd and western?

Oh and one more thing what is the best heat shrink and sleveing to use im going to individually sleeve.


----------



## indyrocker

My refurbished Stryker came in the mail yesterday from Cooler Master! Now I am just waiting on 2 more parts and the time to do it all!

BTW has anyone replaced the stupid plastic rivets on their window? If so what did you use?


----------



## NorKris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I have 7 Scythe GT120 running of the fan controller and no problem whatsoever. I use Y-split cables (2x 2 split and 1x 3 split) directly from the front panel's pcb. I don't use LED fans, though.
> 
> source
> 
> wait, you want more Cooler Master led fans?


yep more leds, just gonna use my other fan controller in the build..


----------



## DutchSteph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indyrocker*
> 
> My refurbished Stryker came in the mail yesterday from Cooler Master! Now I am just waiting on 2 more parts and the time to do it all!
> 
> BTW has anyone replaced the stupid plastic rivets on their window? If so what did you use?


Yep, replaced em with hex screws! Looks so much better!


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benfro*
> 
> Thanks for the help =) so the one 360 rad is good and one more thing why do you suggest the ssd and western?
> 
> Oh and one more thing what is the best heat shrink and sleveing to use im going to individually sleeve.


MDPC sleeving is the "best' out there. however, paracord would work fine for a much cheaper solution and you can probably pick it up locally somewhere if you live in the US.


----------



## Benfro

Thats awsome looks great


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorKris*
> 
> yep more leds, just gonna use my other fan controller in the build..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


erm, why don't you just use led strips?


----------



## GTX Stryker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solara2xb*
> 
> I am using the UN brackets to secure the rad in place that is mounted into the 5.25" bays.
> as for DVD drive, I don't really need one, if I do I can always use my USB3.0 Slim external drive. But Even then I rarely use it.. I only use it to install the OS and that's pretty much it.
> 
> I will be using 2x SSD in this and I am making a custom plate mount for it with plexi that will be on the side of the 5.25" drive bay.
> 
> My rig is still not complete. I haven't had time to really put allot of work into it.. Will post more pics as they become available.


Just thought, what size rad you using?


----------



## GTX Stryker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorKris*
> 
> yep more leds, just gonna use my other fan controller in the build..


Quick question, what size fans you using?


----------



## indyrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DutchSteph*
> 
> Yep, replaced em with hex screws! Looks so much better!


Thanks! I might have to try that.


----------



## zorkmon

Heres my new rig got it up today, cpuz stats basic oc to 4.22ghz, runs smooth, pretty quiet..mobo temp 36c, system temp 27c, msi bbang control center stats cpu temp 39c, cpu fan 2330rpm. core voltage 1.272v, dram freq 1072.mhz

corsair link stats cpu temp 32c
cpu load 7%
geforce temp 28c
geforce fan 1230 rpm
drive 1 24c
drive 2 30c
drive3 30c

feels like a great day..

i7-3770k
16g kingston beast ram
corsari h100i
msi z77 mpower
cm storm stryker
gtx 670 4g sc oc
cm silent pro silver 850w psu
2 x ocz 240g vector 3 max iops
1 x 2tb seagte 7200rpm hdd

2 x 24inch samsung 1920x1080 monitors syncmaster bx2440







thinking of getting castor wheels to raise off floor a bit more to help base two 120mm fans and for ease of mobility.. can anybody post the urls of good ones that will work ?


----------



## zorkmon

found these from other post sounds like they may work anybody confirm that ?
http://www.amazon.com/Lian-Li-Metal-Silver-Casters/dp/B000WUVUF2/ref=pd_cp_pc_0


----------



## NorKris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTX Stryker*
> 
> Quick question, what size fans you using?


its CM's sickleflow red led 120mm ( and they are 100% better then the stock ones, but looks the same)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> erm, why don't you just use led strips?


cuz leds in fans makes the light i need.. a Led Fan = cooling and light, a led strip is just light


----------



## S1lv3rflame

if anyone wants to change their LED ontop of the main panel, i've found out, that they are running at 3,4 - 5.2v and is 3mm diods. Now... What iron tip do you recommend, for soldering in a PCB, and replacing then with blue? I've read that some blue LED's runs at 3,4v as well, so i do not see any problems in replacing those 4 LED's with blue, just by soldering them into the PCB...
Btw. Have anyone else modded that piece of the pc? It seems like a hard task, but atleast, not like many others, CM offers replacement parts INCASE you mess it up. I doubt NZXT does that.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorkmon*
> 
> found these from other post sounds like they may work anybody confirm that ?
> http://www.amazon.com/Lian-Li-Metal-Silver-Casters/dp/B000WUVUF2/ref=pd_cp_pc_0


Those would not be a direct fit for sure. There are filters on the bottom of the case so you would not be able to mount those casters without at least 1/2 inch spacers. I also doubt that they would line up with current foot mounting locations so you'd also have to drill new holes.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorkmon*
> 
> found these from other post sounds like they may work anybody confirm that ?
> http://www.amazon.com/Lian-Li-Metal-Silver-Casters/dp/B000WUVUF2/ref=pd_cp_pc_0


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Those would not be a direct fit for sure. There are filters on the bottom of the case so you would not be able to mount those casters without at least 1/2 inch spacers. I also doubt that they would line up with current foot mounting locations so you'd also have to drill new holes.


you need to drill new holes anyway if you want the separate caster wheels but you're right with the filters.

this worked for me
http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club/3980#post_17838274


----------



## zorkmon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> you need to drill new holes anyway if you want the separate caster wheels but you're right with the filters.
> 
> this worked for me
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club/3980#post_17838274


cheers i have some regular castors floating around from my chair upgrades, will look into leveraging those iceers.


----------



## GTX Stryker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorKris*
> 
> its CM's sickleflow red led 120mm ( and they are 100% better then the stock ones, but looks the same)
> cuz leds in fans makes the light i need.. a Led Fan = cooling and light, a led strip is just light


Thanks!







If you wanted to, could you get 140mm fan with rad 420mmin there?


----------



## NorKris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTX Stryker*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you wanted to, could you get 140mm fan with rad 420mmin there?


99% sure u can.. i played around with 4 fans in front making it 480, but with that u cant have dvd or fan controller..
but i think 420 wil go


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorKris*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GTX Stryker*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you wanted to, could you get 140mm fan with rad 420mmin there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 99% sure u can.. i played around with 4 fans in front making it 480, but with that u cant have dvd or fan controller..
> but i think 420 wil go
Click to expand...

Hold on to that thought. I'm on it! It's going to need some cutting for sure and the bottom tool box has to go







But if I managed to shoe horn this rad into a Lian Li A05N I will get it in this case.


----------



## badkarma013

I'm bored with all this.


----------



## zorkmon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorkmon*
> 
> Heres my new rig got it up today, cpuz stats basic oc to 4.22ghz, runs smooth, pretty quiet..mobo temp 36c, system temp 27c, msi bbang control center stats cpu temp 39c, cpu fan 2330rpm. core voltage 1.272v, dram freq 1072.mhz
> 
> corsair link stats cpu temp 32c
> cpu load 7%
> geforce temp 28c
> geforce fan 1230 rpm
> drive 1 24c
> drive 2 30c
> drive3 30c
> 
> feels like a great day..
> 
> i7-3770k
> 16g kingston beast ram
> corsari h100i
> msi z77 mpower
> cm storm stryker
> gtx 670 4g sc oc
> cm silent pro silver 850w psu
> 2 x ocz 240g vector 3 max iops
> 1 x 2tb seagte 7200rpm hdd
> 
> 2 x 24inch samsung 1920x1080 monitors syncmaster bx2440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thinking of getting castor wheels to raise off floor a bit more to help base two 120mm fans and for ease of mobility.. can anybody post the urls of good ones that will work ?


adjusted the oc bios settings, alot better and good results
oc to 4.5ghz


----------



## NorKris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> Hold on to that thought. I'm on it! It's going to need some cutting for sure and the bottom tool box has to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if I managed to shoe horn this rad into a Lian Li A05N I will get it in this case.


remove tool box and try from the other side. 30-50% of the buttom fan will be behind the CM storm logo down there..
but i got nearly 4 fans in there, but im not so sure about the width of the rad/fans cuz i used 120mm and not 140


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorKris*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> Hold on to that thought. I'm on it! It's going to need some cutting for sure and the bottom tool box has to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if I managed to shoe horn this rad into a Lian Li A05N I will get it in this case.
> 
> 
> 
> remove tool box and try from the other side. 30-50% of the buttom fan will be behind the CM storm logo down there..
> but i got nearly 4 fans in there, but im not so sure about the width of the rad/fans cuz i used 120mm and not 140
Click to expand...

It will fit. The rad is exactly 5.75" wide which is what a 5.25" is. I just need to trim some of the tabs and slider rails for the drives to allow it slide in. But I think I might bail and just get a 360 instead. I would like to have at least one 5.25" bay.


----------



## NorKris

nice nice








a Case were u cant easily remove all of the HDD cages is a Noo Noo


----------



## NIK1

Just picked up my Storm Trooper case yesterday and installing all my components today.I also picked up a Corsair H100i for water cooling.The guy at tiger direct told me to install the rad on top, inside the case and blowing cool air down into the case and the big 140 fan at the back will exhaust the hot air out.Is this the best setup for the storm trooper case.I thought I would ask here since fellow troopers know what they have tried and what is the best setup for cooling.Oh ya,almost forgot.Is push pull a good thing to do with a h100i.I picked up 2 extra noctua 120 fans in case I needed them for a push-pull config.Please let me know what you suggest.Thanks.......


----------



## JKuhn

I upgraded my GPU cooler:







The card still reaches around 58 degrees Celsius when playing games, but it goes back to around 35-40 in a couple of seconds when I stop playing.


----------



## GTX Stryker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> It will fit. The rad is exactly 5.75" wide which is what a 5.25" is. I just need to trim some of the tabs and slider rails for the drives to allow it slide in. But I think I might bail and just get a 360 instead. I would like to have at least one 5.25" bay.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> Hold on to that thought. I'm on it! It's going to need some cutting for sure and the bottom tool box has to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if I managed to shoe horn this rad into a Lian Li A05N I will get it in this case.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorKris*
> 
> remove tool box and try from the other side. 30-50% of the buttom fan will be behind the CM storm logo down there..
> but i got nearly 4 fans in there, but im not so sure about the width of the rad/fans cuz i used 120mm and not 140


Thanks Guys! Appreciate your help


----------



## benito

hey guys, small update on my rig sure some of you have seen it. just a small finishing touch i thought it needed






i will post pics of how i did it in my build log "NoName, CM Storm Trooper mod [Finished]"


----------



## animal0307

Anyone moved the 2.5" cage somewhere other than the bottom of the case?


----------



## benito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> Anyone moved the 2.5" cage somewhere other than the bottom of the case?


almost nobody uses it. where do you want to move it?


----------



## badkarma013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badkarma013*
> 
> I'm bored with all this.


I need to change my password. I never said this.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badkarma013*
> 
> I need to change my password. I never said this.


Then do so immediately. As a precaution, also change your email password, and make sure no-one can guess what it is.


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benito*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> Anyone moved the 2.5" cage somewhere other than the bottom of the case?
> 
> 
> 
> almost nobody uses it. where do you want to move it?
Click to expand...

Never mind. I didn't realize the HHD sleds had 2.5" mounts. Now that I see that the 2.5" cage is pretty useless.


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benito*
> 
> hey guys, small update on my rig sure some of you have seen it. just a small finishing touch i thought it needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will post pics of how i did it in my build log "NoName, CM Storm Trooper mod [Finished]"


How? Just... How? I want to mod mine blue.


----------



## benito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1lv3rflame*
> 
> How? Just... How? I want to mod mine blue.


got to my build log

link in my sig


----------



## hammong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badkarma013*
> 
> If
> 
> If your putting the radiator on the top of the case (best place for it) then you want the fans on the radiator pulling air IN through the top and down into the case. The fan on the back should blow hot air out of the case and the fans in the front should blow cool air into the case. This is the best setup for cooling radiator fluid and keeping case cool.


I respectfully disagree. My independent testing shows that setting the fans for EXHAUST with a H100i at the top lead to significantly lower internal case temperatures, which of course translates into lower component temps. Yes, the CPU coolant temp is a little higher, but a 240mm radiator should have no problems keeping all but the hottest overclocks under control in either configuration.

I tried both intake and exhaust with my Trooper case and H100i, and found that with the radiator on the top set for intake, it caused my motherboard VRM, RAM, and video card temps to go up substantially. VRM surface temps were consistently 10 degrees warmer measured with a Fluke contact temp sensor, and the top video card was 5-7 degrees warmer (I have Tri-SLI GTX 680s) under full load. 100% load temps on my 3930K at 4.2 GHz (mild overclock, admittedly) were 2-3 degrees C warmer set up as exhaust rather than intake.

I've got my Trooper set up with the following fan configuration:

2x Cougar Vortex 120mm PWM in side panel blowing on GPUs as INTAKE
2x Corsair AF120 performance edition in front of case as INTAKE
1x Corsair AF140 quiet edition at rear blowing EXHAUST
2x Corsair SP120L stock H100i fans blowing out top EXHAUST

Intakes on the front/side, and exhaust at the top/back works best for me, and verified with non-MB temp sensor verification.

Greg


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> Never mind. I didn't realize the HHD sleds had 2.5" mounts. Now that I see that the 2.5" cage is pretty useless.


My only issue with the 2.5 mounts in the 3.5 bays is if you want to create your own modular cable, i dont know if they reach all the way in. I wish they placed the holes just a tad bit more forward.


----------



## badkarma013

Th
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammong*
> 
> I respectfully disagree. My independent testing shows that setting the fans for EXHAUST with a H100i at the top lead to significantly lower internal case temperatures, which of course translates into lower component temps. Yes, the CPU coolant temp is a little higher, but a 240mm radiator should have no problems keeping all but the hottest overclocks under control in either configuration.
> 
> I tried both intake and exhaust with my Trooper case and H100i, and found that with the radiator on the top set for intake, it caused my motherboard VRM, RAM, and video card temps to go up substantially. VRM surface temps were consistently 10 degrees warmer measured with a Fluke contact temp sensor, and the top video card was 5-7 degrees warmer (I have Tri-SLI GTX 680s) under full load. 100% load temps on my 3930K at 4.2 GHz (mild overclock, admittedly) were 2-3 degrees C warmer set up as exhaust rather than intake.
> 
> I've got my Trooper set up with the following fan configuration:
> 
> 2x Cougar Vortex 120mm PWM in side panel blowing on GPUs as INTAKE
> 2x Corsair AF120 performance edition in front of case as INTAKE
> 1x Corsair AF140 quiet edition at rear blowing EXHAUST
> 2x Corsair SP120L stock H100i fans blowing out top EXHAUST
> 
> Intakes on the front/side, and exhaust at the top/back works best for me, and verified with non-MB temp sensor verification.
> 
> Greg


thanks for the info. My reason for pulling air into the case is to keep the radiator as cool as possible. I'm not so worried about the inside of the case getting too hot as I am trying to keep my CPU cool. I7 cpu's tend to run hot. I might try reversing the fans and see how much the CPU temp jumps.


----------



## SSSJDanny

I got 2 of them. Im thinking of either selling one or modding somehow.


----------



## szeged

new 7970 + waterblock should be here by thursday, new pics inc


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badkarma013*
> 
> Th
> thanks for the info. My reason for pulling air into the case is to keep the radiator as cool as possible. I'm not so worried about the inside of the case getting too hot as I am trying to keep my CPU cool. I7 cpu's tend to run hot. I might try reversing the fans and see how much the CPU temp jumps.


Trust him... I did a bunch of testing and I would agree that pulling air out at the top of the case does provide for overall better temps and mobo temps. Unless your are running 3 or 4 gtx 480's under water the more air comming IN the case the better. There is enough venting to excavate the heat









***Edit***

Oh, and 3 more degrees C on the CPU is nothing compared to the beneficial temp loss on the motherboard and surrounding components (i.e. VRM's, Chipset, RAM etc. running 10+*C cooler







)


----------



## foreign03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1lv3rflame*
> 
> How? Just... How? I want to mod mine blue.


And me too want to change it to blue haven't seen it done before


----------



## foreign03

I also did the cool air blowing in on the 240mm swiftec rad and I seemed to lose a few degrees doing it in this configuration. Quite a few people will say the opposite but dumping hot air through a rad to me defeats the purpose of dissipating and cooling down hot liquid. I've got x3 fans already exhausting hot air and x5 intake works great. Gaming never exceeds 55c on an ivy 3770k oc'd to 45x100. Gpu doesn't exceed 31c on water either. Then Again x2 240mm rads for one gpu and cpu should be able to do its job properly.


----------



## m1k3yscustoms

Hey guys.

I've been working on my build for a while now (Acrux Mimas), and I'm starting with the water cooling. but i need some opinions on how i should go about it.
First:


This is the most logical to me. water from res gravity feeds to pump.

Second:


This was suggested by a friend, but i dont think its a good idea to have the pump above the res.

Last:



This one, the pump is above the res, but its pushing down into it, rather than pulling from it. basically the same idea as the first, just different placement of pump.

I plan on getting a shroud that covers the entire length of the bottom to cover psu and rad from dwood. i also want to add GPUs and wc those too down the road. any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## indyrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m1k3yscustoms*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> I've been working on my build for a while now (Acrux Mimas), and I'm starting with the water cooling. but i need some opinions on how i should go about it.
> First:
> 
> 
> This is the most logical to me. water from res gravity feeds to pump.
> 
> Second:
> 
> 
> This was suggested by a friend, but i dont think its a good idea to have the pump above the res.
> 
> Last:
> 
> 
> 
> This one, the pump is above the res, but its pushing down into it, rather than pulling from it. basically the same idea as the first, just different placement of pump.
> 
> I plan on getting a shroud that covers the entire length of the bottom to cover psu and rad from dwood. i also want to add GPUs and wc those too down the road. any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks


Never put your pump above your res bad things happen.


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> And me too want to change it to blue haven't seen it done before


Its easy if you know how to solder on new LED's.


----------



## DarkSamus

My Trooper received another upgrade today!
A Corsair H100i has made it into my build...




Sorry for my shoddy pics, I spend more on my PC than digital cameras


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> Sorry for my shoddy pics, I spend more on my PC than digital cameras


Cheap cameras can still take decent photos, just make sure you have enough light to prevent noise, and avoid using a flash.


----------



## Skidmore

Guys does anyone know where to get the Cooler Master Stryker back non windowed side panel preferably from somewhere
close to New Zealand, like Australia or any other country,

Any help would be much appreciated!!!!!


----------



## foreign03

T
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m1k3yscustoms*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> I've been working on my build for a while now (Acrux Mimas), and I'm starting with the water cooling. but i need some opinions on how i should go about it.
> First:
> 
> 
> This is the most logical to me. water from res gravity feeds to pump.
> 
> Second:
> 
> 
> This was suggested by a friend, but i dont think its a good idea to have the pump above the res.
> 
> Last:
> 
> 
> 
> This one, the pump is above the res, but its pushing down into it, rather than pulling from it. basically the same idea as the first, just different placement of pump.
> 
> I plan on getting a shroud that covers the entire length of the bottom to cover psu and rad from dwood. i also want to add GPUs and wc those too down the road. any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks


The first one looks a little similar to mine except I've got a 240mm on top and a 240mm on bottom cpu/ gpu loop.
If you are going gpu waterblock make sure you fit another 240mm rad.


----------



## badkarma013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> My Trooper received another upgrade today!
> A Corsair H100i has made it into my build...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for my shoddy pics, I spend more on my PC than digital cameras


Looks great but I have mine turned the other way. It's a cleaner look and the black tubes don't cover up the very sexy corsair water lock. Plus mine is programmed to be blue when in normal temp rang and to change red when getting too hot. Mounted the way you have it, can't see the corsair water block very well to notice the change. Ill bet you can rotate the rad without having to remove the water block.


----------



## NorKris

I connected a 3rd LED fan on to the 3rd and unused LEDwire, but when i did that and turned it on the 3rd fan was not lighting up and the LED-button was not working... :S overload? lol


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badkarma013*
> 
> Looks great but I have mine turned the other way. It's a cleaner look and the black tubes don't cover up the very sexy corsair water lock. Plus mine is programmed to be blue when in normal temp rang and to change red when getting too hot. Mounted the way you have it, can't see the corsair water block very well to notice the change. Ill bet you can rotate the rad without having to remove the water block.


Thanx for the tip mate.
I have rotated the rad now so the water block can be seen properly.
I have my pump set to only light up as constant red to match the lighting of the case.

I also moved my SSD out of the cage (and removed the cage) and put the SSD into the drive bay instead.
Tidied up some cables as well.

Will take pics and share them in the morning.


----------



## bobs1337stryker

howdy all! im new to the forums and to the trooper/stryker case. ive had my white stryker case for a couple weeks now and after looking around online i found your guys site... and well now.. im doing a big upgrade... as of now i had a x4 2.8ghz amd, 16gb ddr3gskill sniper, h60 closed loop cooler, xfx 650 watt psu, dvd drive, x2 hd 6790s, ive got 4 blue led 140mm fans on top, 2 120mm blue led fans on my h60 radiator on the back of the stryker, 2 blue 120mm on bottom and 2 blue 120mm on side of HDD drive bays. im upgrading to a 8350 8-core, x2 hd7800s 2gb, xfx 1050watt psu, and prob a asrock 990fx deluxe MOBO. i got no problem doing all that.. but for the water cooling.. this is a new area for me. so i came for ur guys and gals aid.

i would like like to have this reservoir

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/image/14242/ex-res-311.jpg/ex-res-311/FrozenQ_Liquid_Fusion_Dual_Bay_Reservoir_-_Acrylic_-_UV_Blue_Helix.html

and i want a x2 140mm radiator on top and a x2 120mm radiator on bottom.
and when im finished i want it to look similar to this

http://imageshack.us/a/img84/7731/2copylr.jpg


----------



## JA90

Can someone just tell me, can I put a 60mm thick radiator on top of the case??
I have MSI z77 MPower board.. Did anyone did it that way?? And know for sure that it is possible or not??


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JA90*
> 
> Can someone just tell me, can I put a 60mm thick radiator on top of the case??
> I have MSI z77 MPower board.. Did anyone did it that way?? And know for sure that it is possible or not??


I doubut it. I have a 45mm rad with one set of 25mm fans. I'm just about to touch the ram slots. My VRM heat sinks are thank fully short enough after using the stepped over 240 mount. If you mounted the fans "outsude" the case under the top cover You can could do it but you have to mod the handle.


----------



## JA90

45+25 = 70 >60








Handle is not the prob, I already choped it out... And I also did the "360 mod", to make room for the 3x120 rad.. And you are suggesting these circled holes ?? Can they handle 360x60mm rad filled with water??


----------



## animal0307

You're math is flaw less, I just wasn't sure if you wanted internally mounted fans or not. Because you won't get your fans inside the case with a 60mm rad.

I don't see any reason why it wouldn't hold. just make sure you use all the holes or ad more.

Edit: correction. You may not be able to install the middle fan because of the ram slots but depending on your motherboard you might get the other two.


----------



## JA90

I'm going to go with pull fans only (externaly mounted - underneath the top plastic panel) if I decide to get 60mm thick rad.. I now see that I will have to drill 2 more holes for the middle fan to hold on to (I guess) the radiator with some spacers or something... And the closest fan to the front will be directly on the rad, and not the case...

But I'm struggling with the space for that rad and my MPower board.. It has a top heatsink that is comming out so far and high, and I dont know if I'll be able to clear it even with rad mounted od that 140mm holes


----------



## Spiralmind

Hi guys,

Planning on getting the Trooper soon. I was wondering if the window side panel is available anywhere. Has it been discontinued/will it be available soon?

Thanks!!


----------



## JA90

Ohh I oversighted some holes, I guess I won't have to drill more of them.. But, clearance is a little prob... In theory it will fit with 0 room to spare, but I don't know in reality will it... So I guess I will have to take a risk









@Spiralmind, I don't know where are you from, but if you can't get a hold of that panel, just get a Stryker and paint it..


----------



## Spiralmind

Sorry, I should've been more specific. I'm in the US.


----------



## JA90

You can get everything in the US... I'm from Serbia and I must order my watercooling components from US, cause that is "too high end" for our retailers... That's why I have to be cautious about everything when I'm selecting what to buy...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JA90*
> 
> You can get everything in the US... I'm from Serbia and I must order my watercooling components from US, cause that is "too high end" for our retailers... That's why I have to be cautious about everything when I'm selecting what to buy...


it has been done

you can also just mod the rad hole farther to the front of the case. then put a piece of sheet metal across the other side to mount to.

it just is a tight fit....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobs1337stryker*
> 
> howdy all! im new to the forums and to the trooper/stryker case. ive had my white stryker case for a couple weeks now and after looking around online i found your guys site... and well now.. im doing a big upgrade... as of now i had a x4 2.8ghz amd, 16gb ddr3gskill sniper, h60 closed loop cooler, xfx 650 watt psu, dvd drive, x2 hd 6790s, ive got 4 blue led 140mm fans on top, 2 120mm blue led fans on my h60 radiator on the back of the stryker, 2 blue 120mm on bottom and 2 blue 120mm on side of HDD drive bays. im upgrading to a 8350 8-core, x2 hd7800s 2gb, xfx 1050watt psu, and prob a asrock 990fx deluxe MOBO. i got no problem doing all that.. but for the water cooling.. this is a new area for me. so i came for ur guys and gals aid.
> 
> i would like like to have this reservoir
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/image/14242/ex-res-311.jpg/ex-res-311/FrozenQ_Liquid_Fusion_Dual_Bay_Reservoir_-_Acrylic_-_UV_Blue_Helix.html
> 
> and i want a x2 140mm radiator on top and a x2 120mm radiator on bottom.
> and when im finished i want it to look similar to this
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img84/7731/2copylr.jpg


it is possible.

you will lose the bottom drawer and may need to mod out the bottom of the drive bay due to clearance depending on size of rad and fan(s)


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiralmind*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Planning on getting the Trooper soon. I was wondering if the window side panel is available anywhere. Has it been discontinued/will it be available soon?
> 
> Thanks!!


http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cm-storm-trooper-left-side-windowed-panel/


----------



## benito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JA90*
> 
> Can someone just tell me, can I put a 60mm thick radiator on top of the case??
> I have MSI z77 MPower board.. Did anyone did it that way?? And know for sure that it is possible or not??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> I doubut it. I have a 45mm rad with one set of 25mm fans. I'm just about to touch the ram slots. My VRM heat sinks are thank fully short enough after using the stepped over 240 mount. If you mounted the fans "outsude" the case under the top cover You can could do it but you have to mod the handle.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JA90*
> 
> 45+25 = 70 >60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handle is not the prob, I already choped it out... And I also did the "360 mod", to make room for the 3x120 rad.. And you are suggesting these circled holes ?? Can they handle 360x60mm rad filled with water??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JA90*
> 
> I'm going to go with pull fans only (externaly mounted - underneath the top plastic panel) if I decide to get 60mm thick rad.. I now see that I will have to drill 2 more holes for the middle fan to hold on to (I guess) the radiator with some spacers or something... And the closest fan to the front will be directly on the rad, and not the case...
> 
> But I'm struggling with the space for that rad and my MPower board.. It has a top heatsink that is comming out so far and high, and I dont know if I'll be able to clear it even with rad mounted od that 140mm holes


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> You're math is flaw less, I just wasn't sure if you wanted internally mounted fans or not. Because you won't get your fans inside the case with a 60mm rad.
> 
> I don't see any reason why it wouldn't hold. just make sure you use all the holes or ad more.
> 
> Edit: correction. You may not be able to install the middle fan because of the ram slots but depending on your motherboard you might get the other two.


you guys can most certainly put a 60mm rad with 25mm fans. i know you can because i did it, with the fans inside the case pushing air out.


----------



## Spiralmind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cm-storm-trooper-left-side-windowed-panel/


Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## mylittlepwny

Hi everyone! I'm Tristen and I'm a proud owner of a Storm Stryker case. I put together my first build in a decade this past October, and fell in love with the case immediately and had to have it. I've not regretted it a moment since.







I'm now at the point of wanting to add new fans, cathodes, etc. to really make it my own, with the possibility of replacing LEDs in the power panel and painting later on. I was browsing Google for inspiration and found this forum.









This is my system from October when I'd finally gotten everything together and running. (excuse the mess of wires in the background..)



I've since gone back in and have cleaned up the wiring and remounted the drive bays allowing the fans to pull air in from the front.



I'm using the following hardware:

Intel Core i5-3570k overclocked to 4.183Ghz
ASUS P8Z77-V Pro
MSI GeForce 660 Ti Power Edition (I'd LOVE to get a second one)
16GB Kingston HyperX Blu DDR3-1600
Antec Kuhler 620
OCZ Agility 3 240GB SSD
Seagate Barracuda 2TB HDD
OCZ 700W PSU










-tris


----------



## Joa3d43

...just a quick peek at an ongoing CM Storm Stryker







built with a 3770K clocked up to 5.3 GHz (per OCN thread below)...360 rad in the front w/6 120mm fans...case airflow reversed...case being modded further...more pics to come as it progresses

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360912/thinking-of-overclocking-cross-platform-results-for-a-3770k-stock-turbo-3-9-ghz-to-5-3-ghz


----------



## zorkmon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...just a quick peek at an ongoing CM Storm Stryker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> built with a 3770K clocked up to 5.3 GHz (per OCN thread below)...360 rad in the front w/6 120mm fans...case airflow reversed...case being modded further...more pics to come as it progresses
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360912/thinking-of-overclocking-cross-platform-results-for-a-3770k-stock-turbo-3-9-ghz-to-5-3-ghz


very nice - yes send more pics, looks like a beefed up hot rod hehe


----------



## Furyoushounen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JA90*
> 
> Can someone just tell me, can I put a 60mm thick radiator on top of the case??
> I have MSI z77 MPower board.. Did anyone did it that way?? And know for sure that it is possible or not??


Sadly, not likely without modifying your case. I have the Corsair H110 and it just fits and is 52mm with attached fans


----------



## ronquilent

Joa3d43, what is your case fan and radiator fans configuration? Push-pull for the radiator I presume. Are the rear and top fans kept as exhaust? What about the bottom fan? Also, where did you place your pump and reservoir?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> Joa3d43, what is your case fan and radiator fans configuration? Push-pull for the radiator I presume. Are the rear and top fans kept as exhaust? What about the bottom fan? Also, where did you place your pump and reservoir?


...as stated, it is not quite finished yet or I would add more pics...but here is a quick summary

1.) 200 mm top fan and 140 mm 'stock' rear fans are reversed - top and rear blow *in*








2.) additional fan behind the case (where vid cards' connectors sit) blowing in - ditto for either 2x 120 or 1x 200 for the main side window (that's the hold-up as I am trying to locate SLI bridges longer than 12 cm - the Asus ROG MaxVEx has the extra slots if I can find bridges long enough)
3.) XSPC 360 / 60 rad stands vertical RIGHT BEHIND the front grills - has 3 'pull' 120 mm fans upfront and 3 'push' at the other end (mix of Thermaltake rad fans pirated from a Thermaltake 2 water Extr. and Noctuas).
4.) The other back panel (covering the CPU opening) has a 120 mm hole cut in right where the CPU / VRM location is at the back of the mobo...using a low profile Scythe 120 for that.
5.) First airflow tests show positive pressure of reversed system (but again, not done yet)...for now, keep bottom fans off to see if I need them or not
6.) Swiftech MPC 655 pump is elevated a bit from the bottom, sitting between rad and PSU
7.) Swiftech res is mounted 'half way up' (and just above pump) on what used to be the vertical bit holding the HD cages (2x HD and 2x SSD moved up top, 2 HDs underneath plastic cover, though not final yet)

...key will be the final location of tri-SLI cards as they are heavily modded but need breathing space - and side fans for them I finally decide on, subject to getting the right SLI bridges (placing the fans in a cut-out of the glass window)


----------



## badkarma013

I finally have pics to post. I have more and will post them later.


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

Moved my SSDs the other day so they are more visible

still messing around a bit with the LED strip for the SSDs trying to find the best location


----------



## Spiralmind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badkarma013*
> 
> I finally have pics to post. I have more and will post them later.


Very nice!! I also appreciate the great pics of the windowed side panel.


----------



## Nedlamar

Hey guys, ages and ages ago back in the summer I posted about the possibility of modding a Storm Trooper, well I started... got halted and then started again and have just finished it.

Got the original idea for it here after a google search on a window for the ST, took a couple of ideas from early pages in this thread and went at it.

I made a blog of what and how I did it, if you would like to take a look.

CMST Mod Blog

But here's some pics anyway.

 

 

 



So thanks for the ideas guys!

Edit: Oh yeah, the insides are comprised of:
Asus sabertooth 990FX mobo
2 x Gskill Rip Jaw 4gb 1600 RAM
AMD Phenom II - X6 - 1100T 3.1ghz (3.7 Turbo Charged)
Zalman 990NT Heatsink/125mm Fan
NVidia GTX480 1536MB DDR5
Asus DVD Burner
Rosewill Lightning 800 - 80+ Gold Cert
Sentry 2 Digital Touch Screen Fan Controller.


----------



## badkarma013

Ok, some with the window removed.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nedlamar*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, ages and ages ago back in the summer I posted about the possibility of modding a Storm Trooper, well I started... got halted and then started again and have just finished it.
> 
> Got the original idea for it here after a google search on a window for the ST, took a couple of ideas from early pages in this thread and went at it.
> 
> I made a blog of what and how I did it, if you would like to take a look.
> 
> CMST Mod Blog
> 
> But here's some pics anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So thanks for the ideas guys!
> 
> Edit: Oh yeah, the insides are comprised of:
> Asus sabertooth 990FX mobo
> 2 x Gskill Rip Jaw 4gb 1600 RAM
> AMD Phenom II - X6 - 1100T 3.1ghz (3.7 Turbo Charged)
> Zalman 990NT Heatsink/125mm Fan
> NVidia GTX480 1536MB DDR5
> Asus DVD Burner
> Rosewill Lightning 800 - 80+ Gold Cert
> Sentry 2 Digital Touch Screen Fan Controller
> 
> 
> .


wow ive never really liked green lights in cases, but you managed to pull it off very nicely. It definitely gives a biohazard look to it. Now change those red leds on the power/fan control to green and well be set


----------



## Nedlamar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> wow ive never really liked green lights in cases, but you managed to pull it off very nicely. It definitely gives a biohazard look to it. Now change those red leds on the power/fan control to green and well be set


Thank you for the positive feedback, to be honest I was very warey about the green, but I've always had blue and didn't want to go red, I gave it a shot and am happy with it. I think the UV blue cables help break up the green, which was the idea, a bit of variation.
Yeah I looked at changing the Red leds, not a nice job, have you ever looked into that little panel? pretty scary but is something I will be doing down the line, there are a few more tweeks I want to do, some custom cabling for true cable management and a few more UV bits and pieces to fill out the black spots, being careful not to over do it.
But hey, it's all trail and error right? the scary part was cutting the side panel since you only get one shot and replacements are not cheap.
All good though, thanks again!









By the way, LED green strips supplied by http://www.modelersbrand.com/
Excellent product and even better service, highly, highly recommended!


----------



## szeged

Yeah I changed the top panel from red to blue, its not as bad as you would think. The hardest part is finding comparable less. Alliedelectronics.com has a good selection though.

Adding gpus to my loop today, ill post more pics soon.


----------



## andro1987

this is my monstr))
http://pix.ge/
http://pix.ge/
http://pix.ge/
http://pix.ge/


----------



## Sorix

I posted a bit back that I was going to do a build more work to come but first build ever for me


----------



## benito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nedlamar*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, ages and ages ago back in the summer I posted about the possibility of modding a Storm Trooper, well I started... got halted and then started again and have just finished it.
> 
> Got the original idea for it here after a google search on a window for the ST, took a couple of ideas from early pages in this thread and went at it.
> 
> I made a blog of what and how I did it, if you would like to take a look.
> 
> CMST Mod Blog
> 
> But here's some pics anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So thanks for the ideas guys!
> 
> Edit: Oh yeah, the insides are comprised of:
> Asus sabertooth 990FX mobo
> 2 x Gskill Rip Jaw 4gb 1600 RAM
> AMD Phenom II - X6 - 1100T 3.1ghz (3.7 Turbo Charged)
> Zalman 990NT Heatsink/125mm Fan
> NVidia GTX480 1536MB DDR5
> Asus DVD Burner
> Rosewill Lightning 800 - 80+ Gold Cert
> Sentry 2 Digital Touch Screen Fan Controller
> 
> 
> .


yes change your power/fan control like i did.... a lot of pick up green theme troopers



more in my build log


----------



## szeged

Got some updated pics









before: 

after: 

some more random pics














old pic from when the case was air cooled(except the first pic







), just to show off the window mod:


----------



## benito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Got some updated pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before:
> 
> after:


very nice and clean sir, you should do some modding to show off your res


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benito*
> 
> very nice and clean sir, you should do some modding to show off your res


thanks







, i wanna mod that extra bit of case out of there so i can see the res a bit more but im not 100% sure what id do because i do want something there because i want to add another 360 rad to the front of the case within the coming month.

also if anyone has any advice on what i should do to mount 3 fans/radiator up in the front of the case without the HDD cages, please share your ideas


----------



## benito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i wanna mod that extra bit of case out of there so i can see the res a bit more but im not 100% sure what id do because i do want something there because i want to add another 360 rad to the front of the case within the coming month.
> 
> also if anyone has any advice on what i should do to mount 3 fans/radiator up in the front of the case without the HDD cages, please share your ideas


you can easily make a custom mounting system. i have a custom mount upon front for three fans and if my layout was different i could put a rad on it


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benito*
> 
> you can easily make a custom mounting system. i have a custom mount upon front for three fans and if my layout was different i could put a rad on it


any pointers/tips for the custom mounting system? ive been thinking about making one but i just cant come up with a good layout for it. thanks.


----------



## benito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> any pointers/tips for the custom mounting system? ive been thinking about making one but i just cant come up with a good layout for it. thanks.










get good at sheet bending... know how to use a measuring tape. have patients


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benito*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get good at sheet bending... know how to use a measuring tape. have patients


k, just curious, what do you use to bend your metals?


----------



## benito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> k, just curious, what do you use to bend your metals?


Metal bending break. There are also rad mounts that you can secure to the floor of case and it will hold your rad upright


----------



## Chrgnthru

Has anyone tried mounting extra fans? I got a bunch of Cougar Vortex fans laying around and while my temps aren't bad I wouldn't mind getting some more airflow going through the case.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrgnthru*
> 
> Has anyone tried mounting extra fans? I got a bunch of Cougar Vortex fans laying around and while my temps aren't bad I wouldn't mind getting some more airflow going through the case.


where were you thinking about mounting the extra fans? it can be done, just depends on where you want them.


----------



## ronquilent

Is it worth getting the tapped MCP655 over using hot water and putting the tubing over an untapped one? Using the tapped option would give the flexibility of changing out or moving around the tubing I think. I'm leaning towards the tapped one but I'm not sure...


----------



## indyrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> Is it worth getting the tapped MCP655 over using hot water and putting the tubing over an untapped one? Using the tapped option would give the flexibility of changing out or moving around the tubing I think. I'm leaning towards the tapped one but I'm not sure...


I just use a pump top for my D5. I am going to be using a bitspower one and you can get a 150mm res that will mount to the pump top.


----------



## kfxsti

Finally got finished getting everything moved into the case today. will be adding a different res and pump and possibly a block to the 7990


----------



## Chrgnthru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> where were you thinking about mounting the extra fans? it can be done, just depends on where you want them.


Well i'd like some extra air going towards the GPU's mainly the top GPU as that one tends to get warmer. I was thinking about the harddrive cage but not sure how to go about it.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrgnthru*
> 
> Well i'd like some extra air going towards the GPU's mainly the top GPU as that one tends to get warmer. I was thinking about the harddrive cage but not sure how to go about it.


get some scotch 3m double sided tape and put some fans on the back of the HDD cage, i did it for a week or two while my case was on air, 3 fans in the front, 3 directly behind them mounted to the hdd cages with the tape, super airflow, my cards were staying near ambient temps.

it may sound kind of ghetto but if you cut the tape correctly you wont see it at all and youll get some amazing airflow and temperatures. atleast try it out and see if you like it







its like 3 bucks for the tape. or you can try to screw them in somehow.


----------



## Chrgnthru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> get some scotch 3m double sided tape and put some fans on the back of the HDD cage, i did it for a week or two while my case was on air, 3 fans in the front, 3 directly behind them mounted to the hdd cages with the tape, super airflow, my cards were staying near ambient temps.
> 
> it may sound kind of ghetto but if you cut the tape correctly you wont see it at all and youll get some amazing airflow and temperatures. atleast try it out and see if you like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its like 3 bucks for the tape. or you can try to screw them in somehow.


Might just have to try that out. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## DarkSamus

WAY later then I said I would, but here is the updated picture with my H100i turned around after badkarma013 suggested it to me...


----------



## ad556

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> WAY later then I said I would, but here is the updated picture with my H100i turned around after badkarma013 suggested it to me...


What Gainward are you running


----------



## DarkSamus

Its a Gainward GTX 580 3GB


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrgnthru*
> 
> Might just have to try that out. Thanks for the suggestion.


Let me know how it works out







.

The tape is pretty strong so you shouldn't have trouble mounting the fans.


----------



## Nedlamar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benito*
> 
> yes change your power/fan control like i did.... a lot of pick up green theme troopers
> 
> 
> 
> more in my build log


Ok that looks nice, that will be next job.
I'm also going to buy some cabling, plugs, pins etc so I can truely route perfect lengths of cable. Few other things I would like to add/change as well, and have started looking into Liquid Cooling.
I plan to SLI my GTX480 and I'm not sure air cooling will do the job... plus liquid cooling is just too cool not to


----------



## vette454

My new AMD FX build so glad its finished


----------



## ximatekorange

Hey guys I was original on the elysium I have now decided to upgrade to the stryker and i must say what a case. I was initially dubious as I wasn't sure it would be able to accomodate for my Quad GTX 670's and two 360 rads how I was wrong the case is awesome, lol I hope you like what I have done. (p.s. called power as the chinese symbol on the case stands for power)


----------



## DarkSamus

^^Holy hell, wish I had the dollars to build a system that cool.


----------



## Nedlamar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ximatekorange*
> 
> I was initially dubious as I wasn't sure it would be able to accomodate for my Quad GTX 670's


Quad! 670's? .... Power is right, holy crap you could fry an egg on the heat they would produce if not cooled properly!







although I wouldn't advise trying that as the yoke would likely make the fans sticky


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nedlamar*
> 
> Quad! 670's? .... Power is right, holy crap you could fry an egg on the heat they would produce if not cooled properly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> although I wouldn't advise trying that as the yoke would likely make the fans sticky


What fans? Its water cooled.


----------



## Nedlamar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> What fans? Its water cooled.


So... poached eggs? lol , I realise it's water cooled, but egg yoke on a liquid heat sink wouldn't be as funny.


----------



## zorkmon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ximatekorange*
> 
> Hey guys I was original on the elysium I have now decided to upgrade to the stryker and i must say what a case. I was initially dubious as I wasn't sure it would be able to accomodate for my Quad GTX 670's and two 360 rads how I was wrong the case is awesome, lol I hope you like what I have done. (p.s. called power as the chinese symbol on the case stands for power)


Ok - this sets the standard imo, frickin nice build..
post some specs on cpu, ram, mobo, oc settings/results and fps etc.


----------



## Descadent

I'll be joining the club shortly, just upgraded to the Storm Stryker from an Antec 1200 because I bought a new motherboard that was E-ATX.

can't wait to see this in person

I just can't believe I bought a white case!.


----------



## badkarma013

When am I a member? Posted pics of my rig!


----------



## ximatekorange

Hi in response to zorkmon post specs as listed,

i7 3930k at 4.8ghz (1.425 vtt high calibration in bios)
Asus Rampage extreme 4 motherboard eatx
Corsair 32GB DDR3 memory 1600mhz 9,9,9,24
Nvidia GTX 670 2048mb in quad sli at plus 100 on the core making 1300 mhz with boost when gaming etc +200 on the memory (3200mhz) in afterburner
OCZ vertex 3 120gb SSD x2 in raid 0
Samsung F3 2tb HDD
XFX 1250 pro power supply

Cooling
XSPC raystorm CPU waterblock
EK FC670 plexi waterblock x4 with serial link
Ek xtx 360 rad in the front with bitfenix fans at 1200rpm in push pull (6 fans in total on this rad)
rear rad is a 360 black ice gtx extreme high fpi rad with scythe Kaze ultra fans 3000rpm linked to case fan controller (at 3000rpm it sounds like a jet taking of)
OC cool D5 pump with ek top
mayhems tharsis red coolant approx 1.5 liters to fill loop

temps when OC on GPU's when gaming Crysis 3 very heavy game uses 99% of all four GPUs all the time. Temps nver go over 58C average about 55C. 3930k at 4.8 ghz prime temps one hour mid 60's can go to 5ghz but need crazy volts to do so talking 1.55 not very safe in my opinion unless you want to kill your CPU!

Cabling
Bitfenix custom cabling over £100 of cables!

Monitor

LG W3000H 2560x1600 resolution cost about £800

total build cost was about £5000

Benchmarks

Hitman absolution

Max settings 2560x1600 besides msaa would need 4gb cards for that which were not available when i made the upgrade to the 670 cards. As Hitman is GPU memory intensive! = /




Tomb Raider

All settings set to ultimate running at 2560x1600





Metro 2033

max settings 4xmsaa 1 run



As you can see the GTX 670's in quad sli pretty much slaughters anything you put at it and for some calcification these in quad sli when Over clocked matches three GTX titan's here is my 3dmark 11 score verus Three GTX titan at stock. Take into account my config came to £1500 with the water blocks three titan costs nearly three grand no water blocks only benefit is the memory which is 6GB so if i was you guys wait till nvidia release something else stay with your 600 series cards!

my score 3d mark 11 quad 670



tri GTX titan at stock (only slightly better than quad 670)



So as you can see My machine is pretty awesome well i think it is i hope you found this useful thanks for all your comments means a lot keep the faith.


----------



## ronquilent

ximatekorange, first off that's a really sweet build. Where did you mount the 360 rad in the rear? Or did you mean the top of the case? I can only think of putting one 360 rad in the front in push pull and then a 240 on top and a 120 on the rear.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> ximatekorange, first off that's a really sweet build. Where did you mount the 360 rad in the rear? Or did you mean the top of the case? I can only think of putting one 360 rad in the front in push pull and then a 240 on top and a 120 on the rear.


Looks at his pics again, he mounted the rear radiator externally.

Definitely a sweet build! Also very interesting to see that 670's can hold their own against Titans!


----------



## GlassToTheArson

So where can I order the window panel for the storm trooper? I'm about to order my new case soon!


----------



## zorkmon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ximatekorange*
> 
> Hi in response to zorkmon post specs as listed,
> 
> i7 3930k at 4.8ghz (1.425 vtt high calibration in bios)
> Asus Rampage extreme 4 motherboard eatx
> Corsair 32GB DDR3 memory 1600mhz 9,9,9,24
> Nvidia GTX 670 2048mb in quad sli at plus 100 on the core making 1300 mhz with boost when gaming etc +200 on the memory (3200mhz) in afterburner
> OCZ vertex 3 120gb SSD x2 in raid 0
> Samsung F3 2tb HDD
> XFX 1250 pro power supply
> 
> Cooling
> XSPC raystorm CPU waterblock
> EK FC670 plexi waterblock x4 with serial link
> Ek xtx 360 rad in the front with bitfenix fans at 1200rpm in push pull (6 fans in total on this rad)
> rear rad is a 360 black ice gtx extreme high fpi rad with scythe Kaze ultra fans 3000rpm linked to case fan controller (at 3000rpm it sounds like a jet taking of)
> OC cool D5 pump with ek top
> mayhems tharsis red coolant approx 1.5 liters to fill loop
> 
> temps when OC on GPU's when gaming Crysis 3 very heavy game uses 99% of all four GPUs all the time. Temps nver go over 58C average about 55C. 3930k at 4.8 ghz prime temps one hour mid 60's can go to 5ghz but need crazy volts to do so talking 1.55 not very safe in my opinion unless you want to kill your CPU!
> 
> Cabling
> Bitfenix custom cabling over £100 of cables!
> 
> Monitor
> 
> LG W3000H 2560x1600 resolution cost about £800
> 
> total build cost was about £5000
> 
> Benchmarks
> 
> Hitman absolution
> 
> Max settings 2560x1600 besides msaa would need 4gb cards for that which were not available when i made the upgrade to the 670 cards. As Hitman is GPU memory intensive! = /
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomb Raider
> 
> All settings set to ultimate running at 2560x1600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metro 2033
> 
> max settings 4xmsaa 1 run
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see the GTX 670's in quad sli pretty much slaughters anything you put at it and for some calcification these in quad sli when Over clocked matches three GTX titan's here is my 3dmark 11 score verus Three GTX titan at stock. Take into account my config came to £1500 with the water blocks three titan costs nearly three grand no water blocks only benefit is the memory which is 6GB so if i was you guys wait till nvidia release something else stay with your 600 series cards!
> 
> my score 3d mark 11 quad 670
> 
> 
> 
> tri GTX titan at stock (only slightly better than quad 670)
> 
> 
> 
> So as you can see My machine is pretty awesome well i think it is i hope you found this useful thanks for all your comments means a lot keep the faith.


solid thanks alot..has to be up there in the top 10 postings..imo..


----------



## sigsegv

i wanna join into this club



haven't finished it yet...


----------



## NASzi

here's some updated pics

http://minus.com/luJItn00LTXUZ

http://minus.com/l4i3MyKihMnJK

http://minus.com/lv4drZaMXeIpU

http://minus.com/lNQARY5u5eOVu

http://minus.com/lQkw6RvHSVGuK

http://minus.com/lbniqXnM3kXNOB


----------



## zorkmon

Nice rig, where is the psu ? under those plastic covers ?
Are those some white plastic psu/bottom case covers for storm stryker - where did you get those very nice ?


----------



## badkarma013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GlassToTheArson*
> 
> So where can I order the window panel for the storm trooper? I'm about to order my new case soon!


Go to the Cooler Master sight and buy it there. I paid about $30 US for mine. Ill send a link later.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> http://minus.com/lNQARY5u5eOVu


Awesome! Are the HAF X psu covers back in stock??


----------



## NASzi

the psu covers were in stock a few weeks ago, I think they were 3.99 a piece so I bought two and painted them white.


----------



## Descadent

oooo I like that cover... looks like out of stock. what kinda of paint did you use and any specific method to make it stick?


----------



## rhodes588

Having an issue with the front LED fans. They started flickering a lot and eventually the top fan's LED shuts off. Tried RMAing it through coolermaster, but they want me to pay shipping costs, which is BS. Newegg wants me to send the entire case back to RMA the fans.. which is also BS. Anyone have any luck with replacing the front fans under warranty? It costs 12 bucks to ship it back to them. It would make more sense to just buy two new fans.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhodes588*
> 
> Having an issue with the front LED fans. They started flickering a lot and eventually the top fan's LED shuts off. Tried RMAing it through coolermaster, but they want me to pay shipping costs, which is BS. Newegg wants me to send the entire case back to RMA the fans.. which is also BS. Anyone have any luck with replacing the front fans under warranty? It costs 12 bucks to ship it back to them. It would make more sense to just buy two new fans.


just buy new higher quality fans, a lot easier than their rma garbage lol


----------



## Artisian

Just got my windowed side panel, its beautifully made and shipped. Not like my CM 690 window which came cracked.


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> oooo I like that cover... looks like out of stock. what kinda of paint did you use and any specific method to make it stick?


First thing I did was shave off the cooler master logo with a sharp razor blade, then I took some 200 grit sand paper and scuffed up the surfaces I wanted to paint. I then used some Krylon Industrial Fast Drying Primer and put about 3-4 coats until the gray was even. I then lightly sanded the primer and put about 6-8 coats of Krylon Gloss white paint, nothing special, just take your time and it comes out pretty good.


----------



## badkarma013

More pics of the Build.


----------



## rhodes588

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> just buy new higher quality fans, a lot easier than their rma garbage lol


What fans do you suggest?

Also, does anyone know how many fans I can connect to this controller? I see 4 3-pin connectors but will everything work fine with a Y-Splitter to control up to 8?


----------



## TechSilver13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhodes588*
> 
> What fans do you suggest?
> 
> Also, does anyone know how many fans I can connect to this controller? I see 4 3-pin connectors but will everything work fine with a Y-Splitter to control up to 8?


I like the Corsair SP120/AF120 fans. They don't rattle and make noise like cheaper fans do. When I had the trooper I used Y-Splitters on my fan controller, it will be perfectly fine.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhodes588*
> 
> What fans do you suggest?
> 
> Also, does anyone know how many fans I can connect to this controller? I see 4 3-pin connectors but will everything work fine with a Y-Splitter to control up to 8?


anything thats quiet and moves a decent amount of air is fine with me, im gonna get a few of the bitfenix spectre pros to try out, ive heard theyre pretty good and they dont look too bad either.

my current fans sound like i fell inside a high powered rocket engine every time i turn on my computer lol.

also, get a http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=34_82&products_id=29694

i have 2 in my case atm and they are an amazing product, add more if needed







nice price on them also, comes pre sleeved aswell, but you might have to heat up the heatshrink on them a bit, theyre pretty loose and can slip down if youre pulling them around to get cables in position.


----------



## sgtgates

Pulled the trigger on another 7970 for crossfire and got 2 new style xspc razor block for them. Will show all you guys pics on install and fitment next week!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Pulled the trigger on another 7970 for crossfire and got 2 new style xspc razor block for them. Will show all you guys pics on install and fitment next week!


those xspc blocks look good, if they actually cooled the vrms i would have went with them instead of ek


----------



## SortOfGrim

made small change
old setup (with older gpu)

and current (I removed the Phobya G-changer 120 rad), maybe later I'll add 2 xtra fans (push/pull)


Now I'm just waiting for my 2 gifts so I can continue with my fav trooper


----------



## benito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhodes588*
> 
> What fans do you suggest?
> 
> Also, does anyone know how many fans I can connect to this controller? I see 4 3-pin connectors but will everything work fine with a Y-Splitter to control up to 8?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechSilver13*
> 
> I like the Corsair SP120/AF120 fans. They don't rattle and make noise like cheaper fans do. When I had the trooper I used Y-Splitters on my fan controller, it will be perfectly fine.


i would say not to connect more than 6 fans in total to the fan controller... i burned something on the PCB running eight SP120 HP's on y spliters. and that fan controller is not that very good. it uses pulse voltage to control the speed of the fan. it comes on and off at a certain frequency that is why you see the led's blink when you slow down the fans. for the LED's not to blink you need fans like the stock ones that have 2 connectors on them


----------



## zorkmon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhodes588*
> 
> Having an issue with the front LED fans. They started flickering a lot and eventually the top fan's LED shuts off. Tried RMAing it through coolermaster, but they want me to pay shipping costs, which is BS. Newegg wants me to send the entire case back to RMA the fans.. which is also BS. Anyone have any luck with replacing the front fans under warranty? It costs 12 bucks to ship it back to them. It would make more sense to just buy two new fans.


yeah i would just ugrade to some nice bitfenix led pro and put ina nice bitfenix recon controller while you are at it what i did., recon is nice


----------



## Krazee

I've had the NZXT Sentry-2 5.25 fan controller and no issues at all


----------



## Pizzage

I'm thinking of buying this case. I saw it has the option to put 2 fans at the sidepanel ( or it was standard, idk ), to cool the HDD's. If you have that, are you still able to have 2 front fans? Or do you have to mod that part.


----------



## benito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pizzage*
> 
> I'm thinking of buying this case. I saw it has the option to put 2 fans at the sidepanel ( or it was standard, idk ), to cool the HDD's. If you have that, are you still able to have 2 front fans? Or do you have to mod that part.


it has two hard drive cages that mount one 120 mm fan each. you have the option of mounting the hard drive cages with the fans towards the front where the connectors for the hdds will be visible inside the case or you can mount the cages with the fans facing the side and the connectors for the hdd will be facing the back side panel and won't be seen. people have done mods to put a fan on the front and the side on the same hard drive cage but it doesn't look good at all, IMO


----------



## Descadent

She's here! My first ever white case.


----------



## dark_fighter

One question. does anyone has the stryker with uv light in it? If so can you pls post a pic?


----------



## HighwayStar

Wow been a little while since I've been on here and the rigs just keep on getting better









Anyone have any suggestions/solutions for a true watercooling setup? It's getting to be about that time to upgrade again and I really want to get rid of the H-100. I'd like something robust enough to include my motherboard, CPU and GPUx2 in the loop!


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dark_fighter*
> 
> One question. does anyone has the stryker with uv light in it? If so can you pls post a pic?


I have cold cathode lights in mine, they give off uv.



I'm too lazy to mess with my camera's settings and then rotate the picture afterwards. The camera embeds data in the photo that's suppose to rotate it, but it doesn't work on ocn.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> Wow been a little while since I've been on here and the rigs just keep on getting better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions/solutions for a true watercooling setup? It's getting to be about that time to upgrade again and I really want to get rid of the H-100. I'd like something robust enough to include my motherboard, CPU and GPUx2 in the loop!


I'm really digging my Swiftech Maelstrom (res/pump combo), maybe a bit pricy as you still need all the other parts but at least you can pick everything yourself.


----------



## Pizzage

Well, thanks! For me its, more lights, the better lol..









I'll let you know what i'm going to do









/Edit, double post. Can't delete it from here o.o


----------



## Pizzage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benito*
> 
> it has two hard drive cages that mount one 120 mm fan each. you have the option of mounting the hard drive cages with the fans towards the front where the connectors for the hdds will be visible inside the case or you can mount the cages with the fans facing the side and the connectors for the hdd will be facing the back side panel and won't be seen. people have done mods to put a fan on the front and the side on the same hard drive cage but it doesn't look good at all, IMO


Well, thanks! For me its, more lights, the better lol..

I'll let you know what i'm going to do


----------



## Descadent

her beauty ripped apart last night for tonight's rebuild.

got the nzxt hue lights. anyone else have them with the case. I got the led's set up where you can't see them with the side panel on but getting the strip to stick to that rear fan is a a pain and trying to get side panel back on because of the strip on side of that back fan is also a pain.


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I'm really digging my Swiftech Maelstrom (res/pump combo), maybe a bit pricy as you still need all the other parts but at least you can pick everything yourself.


I'll take a look at those thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> her beauty ripped apart last night for tonight's rebuild.
> 
> got the nzxt hue lights. anyone else have them with the case. I got the led's set up where you can't see them with the side panel on but getting the strip to stick to that rear fan is a a pain and trying to get side panel back on because of the strip on side of that back fan is also a pain.


I have them for my trooper. I used zip ties to hold mine in place. imo the adhesive is a bad idea.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> I have them for my trooper. I used zip ties to hold mine in place. imo the adhesive is a bad idea.


good tip. I'll zip tie where I can.


----------



## zorkmon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> i think I found the answer to my question. BitFenix Spectre Pro LED fans comes with a jumper for no LED as well as a long extension to plug it into an accessory for LED control. They also offer the Hydra Pro 5.25 fan controller which is covered in SofTouch which would match the CM Trooper very well or, I also think it will work plugging into the CM's built in controller.
> 
> Here's a review of the unboxing showing the parts:


Hey benben84,
Ive just installed my bitfenix recon controller for all my fans in cm storm stryker case, i have two additional bitfenix pro led spectre fans in base as well.
I've connected all the fans to the controller no problem works well, recon in white looks nice too, the sensors are great too, bit more cable mess/mgmt but worth it imo..

As the recon controller deosnt support led on/off ive left the led control on teh cm ss stock fans to the led control on teh case which works fine. The bitfenix pro led spectre fans led have a closed loop for led control, i was thinking of just plugging thise into the same led control for the case as the other stock fans, how did you get around that on the bitfenix pro spectre fans ?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> Wow been a little while since I've been on here and the rigs just keep on getting better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions/solutions for a true watercooling setup? It's getting to be about that time to upgrade again and I really want to get rid of the H-100. I'd like something robust enough to include my motherboard, CPU and GPUx2 in the loop!


was gonna respond and pc shut down for updates...

i would look into
http://www.swiftech.com/H220.aspx
or either (2 or 3 fan )
http://www.swiftech.com/H2O-x20-Edge-HD.aspx
http://www.swiftech.com/H20-220ultimaHDliquidcoolingkit.aspx

i prefer the last 2 a bit more expensive but i like having my pump separate from my cpu block i have the
http://www.swiftech.com/H2O-x20-Edge-HD.aspx and love it. goona get a separate pump and res at some point and use this one on my wifes pc. but it has a lot of room for expanding and is not too pricy AND you can get the white cpu block (my colors will be white black and red me thinks. i love they way it looks with the CM stryker.

no matter which you get you wont be sorry swiftech has THE BEST mounting system, you cant over tighten them they have a spring which puts even pressure on the block

and again due to the fact you want several blocks i would go with the H2O-x20-Edge-HD

on the cpu block you have several out puts ( 3 total ) made for doing several blocks....


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> her beauty ripped apart last night for tonight's rebuild.
> 
> got the nzxt hue lights. anyone else have them with the case. I got the led's set up where you can't see them with the side panel on but getting the strip to stick to that rear fan is a a pain and trying to get side panel back on because of the strip on side of that back fan is also a pain.


The hue not fitting with the stock fan is the main reason I swapped the rear fan for a 120


----------



## ronquilent

Where do you guys by LED strips? Also, if I'm installing these for the first time do I need to buy anything else? Like a controller with a dial to control the brightness of the LEDs? I'm looking for some good white LEDs to put on the inside of a Stryker along the roof.


----------



## Descadent

Amazon. I have nzxt hue


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorkmon*
> 
> Hey benben84,
> Ive just installed my bitfenix recon controller for all my fans in cm storm stryker case, i have two additional bitfenix pro led spectre fans in base as well.
> I've connected all the fans to the controller no problem works well, recon in white looks nice too, the sensors are great too, bit more cable mess/mgmt but worth it imo..
> 
> As the recon controller deosnt support led on/off ive left the led control on teh cm ss stock fans to the led control on teh case which works fine. The bitfenix pro led spectre fans led have a closed loop for led control, i was thinking of just plugging thise into the same led control for the case as the other stock fans, how did you get around that on the bitfenix pro spectre fans ?


I have the Hydra Pro controller so I just plugged the led cables from the fans to the controller's led pins. I don't really have an answer for you as I didn't have to hook them up to the stock controller.


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> Where do you guys by LED strips? Also, if I'm installing these for the first time do I need to buy anything else? Like a controller with a dial to control the brightness of the LEDs? I'm looking for some good white LEDs to put on the inside of a Stryker along the roof.


Mine are from www.modelersbrand.com and are the brightest and most dense LED's you will find and outdo that crappy Hue led strip.


----------



## MusicalPulse

How much modding does it take to fit a 360rad in the case?


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> Mine are from www.modelersbrand.com and are the brightest and most dense LED's you will find and outdo that crappy Hue led strip.


Well to be honest man some people (like myself) want lights to accent our cases and neat wiring not overpower and overbleed through every crack in the case lol. The hardware is what I want to be seen not uber bright lights.


----------



## GlassToTheArson

Any tutorials on how to install the LEDs from Modelers Brand? I would love some uber bright blues for the top of my case


----------



## benito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicalPulse*
> 
> How much modding does it take to fit a 360rad in the case?


depend on where and what size you want, can be no modding to full case overhaul


----------



## MusicalPulse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benito*
> 
> depend on where and what size you want, can be no modding to full case overhaul


What size would I be able to fit with no modding then?


----------



## Metatrox

Just finished my hackintosh build and am loving this case!

Photo of the case and interior.


Here is a cool Showcase Video I made also.


----------



## NorKris

soo errhmm.. a cool case.. a stock intel cooler aaaaand... a MAC OS ?? hmmm


----------



## Metatrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorKris*
> 
> soo errhmm.. a cool case.. a stock intel cooler aaaaand... a MAC OS ?? hmmm


Well I have since then upgraded the cooler to an H80i. Sorry its not that fancy, just thought this was a thread for Storm Strykers.


----------



## NorKris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metatrox*
> 
> Well I have since then upgraded the cooler to an H80i. Sorry its not that fancy, just thought this was a thread for Storm Strykers.


yea, the case is so cool and the vid u made is awsome! but it kinda crashes a little when we see the stock intel cooler and ur installing a MAC os...


----------



## NorKris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metatrox*
> 
> Well I have since then upgraded the cooler to an H80i. Sorry its not that fancy, just thought this was a thread for Storm Strykers.


yea, the case is so cool and the vid u made is awsome! but it kinda crashes a little when we see the stock intel cooler and ur installing a MAC os...


----------



## Metatrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorKris*
> 
> yea, the case is so cool and the vid u made is awsome! but it kinda crashes a little when we see the stock intel cooler and ur installing a MAC os...


Well Ill see if I can update the video with the H80i cooler. And if it helps any, it does dual boot Mac AND Windows. LOL


----------



## Jsunn

Hi Y'all,

I am waiting on parts for my new build. Of which the Stryker is a key component. I am replacing the CM fans with several Corsair AF and SP 120s. My question is about the lighting control from the front panel.

Since the fans I am getting do not have LEDs I was going to get a few (3) individual LEDs to plug into the fan LED plugs on the front panel. Can I do thins with out shorting anything out?

I am using 3w LEDs from Performance PCs
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=72_107_837&products_id=21666

Thanks for your help!!

-Jason


----------



## Descadent

Got it all rebuilt with my new case!



some reason ocn wants to rotate this picture, but it's not sideways


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Got it all rebuilt with my new case!
> 
> 
> 
> some reason ocn wants to rotate this picture, but it's not sideways


Move your hue controller back and put the cover back on, case looks much better that way


----------



## Drex

Hi guys !!

Here is my actual project, the CM Trooper "Spitfire". Hope you enjoy!


----------



## benito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drex*
> 
> Hi guys !!
> 
> Here is my actual project, the CM Trooper "Spitfire". Hope you enjoy!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


take some better pictures. these are all too close


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> Move your hue controller back and put the cover back on, case looks much better that way


i didn't think about that

done


----------



## dark_fighter

what mechanism did you use to make the side panels lambo style?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benito*
> 
> take some better pictures. these are all too close


There's nothing wrong with those pictures, it's just a way to draw attention to specific details. You can't emphasize what you're proud of by taking a flat picture of the entire case.

Though I must add, a few overall pictures to accompany that would be nice.


----------



## Drex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dark_fighter*
> 
> what mechanism did you use to make the side panels lambo style?


Just two small hinges, in a 45 degrees cut


----------



## tomtom101

Anyone want to buy the almost finished storm trooper build I'm just about to finished buyer pulled out part the way through paying for the bits and told me to sell and left me finish it off which I have had to out of my pocket ( so I'm not happy ) will post photos when finished as I'm waiting on the motherboard which was RMA'd due to damage on package arrival.


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> Well to be honest man some people (like myself) want lights to accent our cases and neat wiring not overpower and overbleed through every crack in the case lol. The hardware is what I want to be seen not uber bright lights.


There is no light bleed what so ever and its not as bright as it seems, the camera made it look much brighter. A light source should never been seen and with the Hue its gaps in the led's make hot spots and overall looks horrible. The wiring on the side is just from setting up the case so you keep talking there kid. me>you


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> There is no light bleed what so ever and its not as bright as it seems, the camera made it look much brighter. A light source should never been seen and with the Hue its gaps in the led's make hot spots and overall looks horrible. The wiring on the side is just from setting up the case so you keep talking there kid. me>you


no need to get upset because he likes a different lighting than you.

and is "kid" considered an insult now?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> There is no light bleed what so ever and its not as bright as it seems, the camera made it look much brighter. A light source should never been seen and with the Hue its gaps in the led's make hot spots and overall looks horrible. The wiring on the side is just from setting up the case so you keep talking there kid. *me>you*


not that your wrong but i have to say EPEEN
to each their own, i will be working with him (Modeler's brand) he has AMAZING customer service. unfortunately he doesnt carry much in UV or RGB uv he doesnt know when he will get back in stock, i will be buying red and white from him though


----------



## benito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicalPulse*
> 
> What size would I be able to fit with no modding then?


absolutely no modding- one 120.2 in the floor, probably 45 mil thick with one set of fans, you will lose the drawer, and 120.2 in the roof maybe 30 mil thick with fans inside.

you could probably put a 120.2 45 mil rad in the roof with the fans outside, however i am not sure if the handle mount will fit a 25 mil fan under it... you may need to mod the handle.

a 120.3 in the front, lose all drive bays just get a mount that can screw in the side like this or something that will screw into the bottom like this


----------



## GlassToTheArson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> There is no light bleed what so ever and its not as bright as it seems, the camera made it look much brighter. A light source should never been seen and with the Hue its gaps in the led's make hot spots and overall looks horrible. The wiring on the side is just from setting up the case so you keep talking there kid. me>you


*facepalm*


----------



## Descadent

to each his own but the hue is just fine to get all colors and multiple modes for $30 prime. it's bright enough too


----------



## indyrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drex*
> 
> Just two small hinges, in a 45 degrees cut


EPIC! I like the door mod!


----------



## MusicalPulse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benito*
> 
> absolutely no modding- one 120.2 in the floor, probably 45 mil thick with one set of fans, you will lose the drawer, and 120.2 in the roof maybe 30 mil thick with fans inside.
> 
> you could probably put a 120.2 45 mil rad in the roof with the fans outside, however i am not sure if the handle mount will fit a 25 mil fan under it... you may need to mod the handle.
> 
> a 120.3 in the front, lose all drive bays just get a mount that can screw in the side like this or something that will screw into the bottom like this


This is for the Stryker right? Possible to fit a 360 on top?


----------



## ad556

How do you take out the top fan to install two fans on top for water cooling or a corsair h100


----------



## indyrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ad556*
> 
> How do you take out the top fan to install two fans on top for water cooling or a corsair h100


You will need a Phillips head screw driver.
First you must take the plastic top of the case off. There should be three plastic tabs on each side that you will need to press on to take it off so it will require you to take off both side panels. After you have taken the top off the fan screws should be right there.


----------



## benito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicalPulse*
> 
> This is for the Stryker right? Possible to fit a 360 on top?


You will need to do some modding, there is an example of what you have to do on the first page of this thread.


----------



## LegendMask

This club is still rocking like day one... keep it up guys









by the way here is a picture of an idea that me and UMZ didnt post in this thread, while back when he was working on his Ferrari Concept build.



Wish it wasnt so difficult I guess...


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegendMask*


u must to be italian like me to build a similar thing


----------



## kfxsti

playing around with making some psu covers out of acrylic. What color do you guys think i should paint it ? white or black?
I just ordered some white hose for the w/c setup, the water block for the 7990, a different pump, and another res


----------



## Jsunn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> here's some updated pics
> 
> http://minus.com/l4i3MyKihMnJK


Do you have a write up on how you made or where you got the PSU covers?

Thanks. Great Case!!


----------



## vimal1

Hello every1...just bought a storm trooper and a asus ma5a990x evo motherboard...really stuck atm...cables are everywhere...ive connected most things up..whats the best way to tidy it up? Thanks


----------



## vimal1

Bit embarrassed if i posted a picture of what's it like right now


----------



## Furii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vimal1*
> 
> Hello every1...just bought a storm trooper and a asus ma5a990x evo motherboard...really stuck atm...cables are everywhere...ive connected most things up..whats the best way to tidy it up? Thanks


The bulk of your excess wiring should live behind the motherboard. That's what the cutouts are for all over. Start by running all your from the power supply out of the closest bottom cutout and route them where they need to go, coming out of the closest cutout to the connection you're making.


----------



## vimal1

So I should run all the power cables 1st and then connect the front buttons to the motherboard?


----------



## vimal1

So I should run all the power cables 1st and then connect the front buttons to the motherboard?


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jsunn*
> 
> Do you have a write up on how you made or where you got the PSU covers?
> 
> Thanks. Great Case!!


They are Cooler Master HAF X Psu covers, purchase them here. He painted them white.


----------



## benito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vimal1*
> 
> So I should run all the power cables 1st and then connect the front buttons to the motherboard?


if you posted a picture we could help you better


----------



## Furii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vimal1*
> 
> So I should run all the power cables 1st and then connect the front buttons to the motherboard?


They're called backside uglies for a reason. Think about the route each cable is going to take to keep most of it behind and out of sight. There are zip tie mounts all over the backside for this purpose. Your front panel connections are easily routed from the back and up through the bottom most cutout closest to each motherboard connection.

Here is a shot of my backside in the middle of my build. I have white extensions to make things cleaner looking inside my case but you can get an idea of how everything routes through the cutouts first and then out through another cutout closest to where it actually plugs in to minimize how much cable is showing.

I'll take another shot tomorrow of my completed backside uglies so you can see how i have everything tied down and routed.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jsunn*
> 
> Do you have a write up on how you made or where you got the PSU covers?
> 
> Thanks. Great Case!!


it is just the psu covers from the cm store. shaved with a razor and painted white ( be careful i ordered 2 and got 2 different sizes. but it does not bother me much as it is only a temp fix till i finnish my design for my custom one i will be ordering from dwood ( yea... i have too much stuff to do )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vimal1*
> 
> Hello every1...just bought a storm trooper and a asus ma5a990x evo motherboard...really stuck atm...cables are everywhere...ive connected most things up..whats the best way to tidy it up? Thanks


zip ties are your best friend
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vimal1*
> 
> So I should run all the power cables 1st and then connect the front buttons to the motherboard?


i route and reroute as i go along to what ever i think looks best. it is your pc dont let us be the judges of you and your work. if your proud of it ... then be proud of it and screw what ever anyone else thinks. we can tell you it is better to hide your cables for airflow. but after that it is your call
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furii*
> 
> They're called backside uglies for a reason. Think about the route each cable is going to take to keep most of it behind and out of sight. There are zip tie mounts all over the backside for this purpose. Your front panel connections are easily routed from the back and up through the bottom most cutout closest to each motherboard connection.
> 
> Here is a shot of my backside in the middle of my build. I have white extensions to make things cleaner looking inside my case but you can get an idea of how everything routes through the cutouts first and then out through another cutout closest to where it actually plugs in to minimize how much cable is showing.
> 
> I'll take another shot tomorrow of my completed backside uglies so you can see how i have everything tied down and routed.


+1

ill post you what mine looked like ( been some upgrades since need to redo some of it but i am just going to make new PSU cables from scratch sleeve 



 them i thought it looks awesome when it is done. that may be a while though ... wanna finnish my water cooling & add 2 7970s or possibly 7990s to my pc first and blocks for them .





ill be keeping the rad on the back ( it makes my build different and i like it) but it will be a 3x140 monsta ( maybe more ) with 120fans on it.and ill be going to a pump res 2x120 45mm 1x120 45mm and working on a mount for another 3x 120 45,60,or even monsta inside the case.

when i build my own cables they will all be long enough to route in straight lines rather then diagonal, ( just my personal preference )


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vimal1*
> 
> So I should run all the power cables 1st and then connect the front buttons to the motherboard?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furii*
> 
> They're called backside uglies for a reason. Think about the route each cable is going to take to keep most of it behind and out of sight. There are zip tie mounts all over the backside for this purpose. Your front panel connections are easily routed from the back and up through the bottom most cutout closest to each motherboard connection.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a shot of my backside in the middle of my build. I have white extensions to make things cleaner looking inside my case but you can get an idea of how everything routes through the cutouts first and then out through another cutout closest to where it actually plugs in to minimize how much cable is showing.
> 
> I'll take another shot tomorrow of my completed backside uglies so you can see how i have everything tied down and routed.










word

I sacrificed a zip tie mount so I could route a USB 2.0 cable there but that depends on your mobo layout.
Also make sure no cable hit the back of the cpu area.

Example:

&


For the rest it's just trail and error.
Once you get everything in the right position you can either use zip ties and/or twist ties (I use them a lot because I frequently change components)


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> word
> 
> I sacrificed a zip tie mount so I could route a USB 2.0 cable there but that depends on your mobo layout.
> Also make sure no cable hit the back of the cpu area.
> 
> Example:
> For the rest it's just trail and error.
> Once you get everything in the right position you can either use zip ties and/or twist ties (I use them a lot because I frequently change components)


as did i, however i didnt sacrafice it i just routed some cables through it ... ( red cable on the back of my case ( there are others. as i said i have since changed it ) it is my directbios button ( press it and unit shuts down press again and it goes straight to bios ) [got sick of opening the case to press it so i made my own <3 asus for making a 2 pin header for it..... now if only they would of done it for my memok button..... ]


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> ill be keeping the rad on the back ( it makes my build different and i like it) but it will be a 3x140 monsta ( maybe more ) with 120fans on it.and ill be going to a pump res 2x120 45mm 1x120 45mm and working on a mount for another 3x 120 45,60,or even monsta inside the case.
> 
> when i build my own cables they will all be long enough to route in straight lines rather then diagonal, ( just my personal preference )


So you didn't like the H2O-X20 Edge?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> So you didn't like the H2O-X20 Edge?


no i love it, i just want a separate pump and res for looks. also i am buying an aqua computer controller pump flowmeter and pump top because i like the extras. built in temp sensors so i can know what the temps are inside my loop at different points without needing another temp sensor and i am adding a ton of temp sensors and again mainly for looks by the end of this month i will be buying this res

www.frozencpu.com/products/17012/ex-res-424/FrozenQ_PC_Mods_UV_Meteor_Light_Limited_Edition_Reservoir_-_UV_Warp_Drive.html?tl=g30c97s1110

for a starter kit this thing is awesome and if you dont want the hassle of putting everything together it is great, however i want to put this into my wifes pc and go with a separate pump in mine, plus i want more rads ( this can handle it but again i want it for looks )

i just think the separate pump looks awesome ~

i am either buying

http://www.aquatuning.us/product_info.php/info/p13775_Aquacomputer-D5-pump-mechnics-with-USB--and-aquabus-interface.html

or waiting for the ddc version ...


----------



## clockuup

I couldn't find the pled wire on my storm trooper.. anyone know what's up?


----------



## NorKris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clockuup*
> 
> I couldn't find the pled wire on my storm trooper.. anyone know what's up?


it dosent have a PowerLed, the powerbutton/front panel lighs up from the molex,


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vimal1*
> 
> Hello every1...just bought a storm trooper and a asus ma5a990x evo motherboard...really stuck atm...cables are everywhere...ive connected most things up..whats the best way to tidy it up? Thanks


The Stryker/Trooper has a lot of space at the back, so don't be afraid to hide excess cables there.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> .. i will be buying this res


----------



## clockuup

where is it located?
is this it? I'm not sure though.. as it is connected to the fan at the back of the case near to the ioshield..



or is this the molex connector?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clockuup*
> 
> where is it located?
> is this it? I'm not sure though.. as it is connected to the fan at the back of the case near to the ioshield..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or is this the molex connector?


here

so it's the one in the bottom pic


----------



## NorKris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clockuup*
> 
> where is it located?
> is this it? I'm not sure though.. as it is connected to the fan at the back of the case near to the ioshield..
> 
> 
> 
> or is this the molex connector?


from the look of the pics its the last one there.. its comming from the front and not from the back of the case and u will find 2 wires in it


----------



## clockuup

lol..edited. that was embarrassing Edited!!~

so I connect the molex to the power supply?


----------



## NorKris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clockuup*
> 
> any idea where I should plug it in? can't find any suitable candidate on the mobo. it's a z68 mobo in case you're wondering..


lol.. building ur first pc?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clockuup*
> 
> lol..edited. that was embarrassing Edited!!~
> 
> so I connect the molex to the power supply?


Yes. It's pretty straight-forward. Just remember that the pins in these connectors are prone to moving so it sometimes takes some patience getting them in.


----------



## NorKris

yea, the molex goes to the end of the "molex Chain" from the power supply


----------



## clockuup

thanks guys!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*


darn tooten i r trekie~~~~ and i loves it ~

and he was right about being bulky.... it went from skyscraper proportions to being able to fit in my pc case..... and he may be right "i may be talking to the wrong crowd"

Live Long And Prosper [LLAP]

side note besides the fact that it looks really cool but it also does REAL effects from star track. i remember seeing all of them


----------



## Descadent

I'm actually watching next generation while I work right now haha. I never seen whole thing or the other series completely... Trying to watch it all before the new movie... but only in season 3 of NG so far.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> I'm actually watching next generation while I work right now haha. I never seen whole thing or the other series completely... Trying to watch it all before the new movie... but only in season 3 of NG so far.


i do think it is one of the best 3... the first series was best though imo. hard to pick between tng and ds9

honeslty i thought enterprise was not bad at all.


----------



## zorkmon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that res reminds me of water filled devices that make you laugh alot and get the munchies hehe


----------



## shilka

Hey i have a question i am soon selling my Asus GTX 680 CU II OC card to a friend but i am in doubt does that huge card fit into his Storm Stryker?
Can anyone answer that question thanks


----------



## NorKris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Hey i have a question i am soon selling my Asus GTX 680 CU II OC card to a friend but i am in doubt does that huge card fit into his Storm Stryker?
> Can anyone answer that question thanks


u can fit 4 of them...


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorKris*
> 
> u can fit 4 of them...


When its a triple slot card???

What i am asking is the card is quite long is it too long to fit into a Storm Stryker i have a HAF X myself and there is like 3 cm left from the end of the card to the HDD cage


----------



## ximatekorange

Hey guys posted about a week ago with my system it has had some updates, carbon fibre on the external radiator plus a small window on the side panel. Also purchased some leds for my ray storm, hope you all like?


----------



## koniu777

Little preview of my stryker mod







Still have some work to do to finish it but I think it's going to look real nice once done.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> When its a triple slot card???
> 
> What i am asking is the card is quite long is it too long to fit into a Storm Stryker i have a HAF X myself and there is like 3 cm left from the end of the card to the HDD cage


I have the Asus HD7970 Matrix and it fits. If it's a bit longer he can take the top HDD cage out and he'll have plenty of space.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> darn tooten i r trekie~~~~ and i loves it ~
> 
> and he was right about being bulky.... it went from skyscraper proportions to being able to fit in my pc case..... and he may be right "i may be talking to the wrong crowd"
> 
> Live Long And Prosper [LLAP]
> 
> side note besides the fact that it looks really cool but it also does REAL effects from star track. i remember seeing all of them


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i do think it is one of the best 3... the first series was best though imo. hard to pick between tng and ds9
> 
> honeslty i thought enterprise was not bad at all.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> I'm actually watching next generation while I work right now haha. I never seen whole thing or the other series completely... Trying to watch it all before the new movie... but only in season 3 of NG so far.


I watched all but the original series. And yes I love them all ..except Voyager (although 7of9 with Torres







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorkmon*
> 
> that res reminds me of water filled devices that make you laugh alot and get the munchies hehe


You hit the bong on head..no wait.. the nail on the bong.. ah fu**









back on topic!
Future build


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I have the Asus HD7970 Matrix and it fits. If it's a bit longer he can take the top HDD cage out and he'll have plenty of space.


On the Asus website they say the GTX 680 CU II is 0,6 inches longer then the 7970 Matrix could you fit it then?

Its 11,8 inches or 30cm in total

Thanks


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> On the Asus website they say the GTX 680 CU II is 0,6 inches longer then the 7970 Matrix could you fit it then?
> 
> Its 11,8 inches or 30cm in total
> 
> Thanks


yes yes and yes. this thing will hold the longest vid cards i swear.

if we are ever in a situation EVER where a vid card is too big for this case. odds are you will break the video card do to the length...

dont believe me (that your card will fit?) watch


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yes yes and yes. this thing will hold the longest vid cards i swear.
> 
> if we are ever in a situation EVER where a vid card is too big for this case. odds are you will break the video card do to the length...
> 
> dont believe me (that your card will fit?) watch


Thanks then i dont have to worry about him not being able to fit my Asus GTX 680 CU II card into his Storm Stryker


----------



## justinwebb

CM deleted the PSU cover from the site, managed to order one last night but they didnt have the stock for 2. Came back to check today to see if there were more and now its deleted lol.


----------



## Blatsz32

I must say, I am very impressed with the case mods I've seen. I love reading the progression and the rise in popularity in the Trooper to the Stryker and the many possibilities this case has given people to mod. I personally didn't think the case would take of like this. I really do wish I had the creativity and ability alot of you have to do something with my case.
Right now I really don't have the time to experiment...between work and having to cope with loosing my puppy to kidney failure I think I'll just have to settle with my half assed case, lol


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> I must say, I am very impressed with the case mods I've seen. I love reading the progression and the rise in popularity in the Trooper to the Stryker and the many possibilities this case has given people to mod. I personally didn't think the case would take of like this. I really do wish I had the creativity and ability alot of you have to do something with my case.
> Right now I really don't have the time to experiment...between work and having to cope with loosing my puppy to kidney failure I think I'll just have to settle with my half assed case, lol


so sorry to hear about your puppy
it is not a big deal it is your case do what makes you happy. that is all that matters.


----------



## SortOfGrim

about your puppy

Now the good news, everyone! Part 1 has arrived!


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Little preview of my stryker mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have some work to do to finish it but I think it's going to look real nice once done.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This looks pretty neat! I really like the window cutout and the cages removed.


----------



## Jsunn

Here is an initial picture of my new build. There will be additional updates.


----------



## DutchSteph

Looking good so far!







What are your specs?


----------



## Lutze

Here is mine:





I love that case.. so much room and cable management options


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutze*
> 
> Here is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> I love that case.. so much room and cable management options


the one thing i love about 2011 vs any other socket is the mirrored look of the ram on both sides hope amd does the same soon with the next socket

edit although thinking about it i bet it is horrible trying to get a water cooler for that board.... gonna check now ~ then with amds luck no amd boards will be water cooled.

edit again

just found out the HS next to the dims is more for ascetics ... sooo yea... ignore my previous comment, however i do now even more so love the way it looks even when water cooled due to the mirror effect.


----------



## animal0307

Anyone using custom DemCi Flex filters on their trooper? The front filters are pretty lousy.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=33566


----------



## Jsunn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DutchSteph*
> 
> Looking good so far!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are your specs?


Thanks, I am still building so I haven't O/C'ed...yet...

Here is my gear:
Intel 3770k
Corsair Dominator Platinum
Gigabyte Z77X-UP7
2 X Intel 520 Series RAID 0
480 GBytes
Cooling
EVGA GTX 680 Classified


----------



## Skidmore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Little preview of my stryker mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have some work to do to finish it but I think it's going to look real nice once done.


Please more photos of this mod

Looks awesome


----------



## nbmjhk6

Just bought my Storm Trooper from Newegg.









Should be here next week so I will post picks then.


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

Sometimes I forget just how big the trooper is compared to your average OEM pc









got so used to the troopers size i'm starting to think it may be a little too small


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> Anyone using custom DemCi Flex filters on their trooper? The front filters are pretty lousy.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=33566


I use one on the psu intake, it's just a standard 120mm round one I had laying around but it works MUCH better. I see that those filters are for all but the front


----------



## koniu777

Almost finished, still have to make front fan mounting plate and the back plate that will hold two ssds.


----------



## JA90

@koniu777, How did you make that glowing bottom plate??


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry*
> 
> Sometimes I forget just how big the trooper is compared to your average OEM pc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got so used to the troopers size i'm starting to think it may be a little too small


+1000 i learned to hate small cases.... even bought my wife a stryker
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I use one on the psu intake, it's just a standard 120mm round one I had laying around but it works MUCH better. I see that those filters are for all but the front


i dont think so

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15260/ffi-98/DEMCiflex_CM_Storm_Trooper_Magnetic_Dust_Fan_Filter_-_6_Piece_Set.html the small rectangle one is for the front


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JA90*
> 
> @koniu777, How did you make that glowing bottom plate??


its a sandwich of three different types of acrylic and led strips on each side


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> +1000 i learned to hate small cases.... even bought my wife a stryker
> i dont think so
> 
> the small rectangle one is for the front


ha, yes I see.









Big and small..I like all flavors


----------



## zeiferlance

sharing some updates before I start with the custom cooling and some modifications of Sandrock.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeiferlance*
> 
> sharing some updates before I start with the custom cooling and some modifications of Sandrock.


sexay cable management boss~! that looks good


----------



## zeiferlance

thanks!


----------



## GlassToTheArson

Evenin' Gents! Here's my submission for membership in the club









Here's my build. Nothing flashy yet, but once I sell my spare headset, I'm shooting for something like the last picture. I can't remember for the life of me who's rig that is, so that's the only reason I haven't given credit where it's due.

Btw, this is my first real try at cable management, and I'd love to know what you guys think.


----------



## dark_fighter

what are the led strip on top?


----------



## GlassToTheArson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dark_fighter*
> 
> what are the led strip on top?


I believe it's called Modeler's Brand


----------



## zievry

stock front, i kinda hate the plate on the bottom though.

GA-990fxa-ud5 with fx 6300 in it, just waiting on cooler.

the back side panel looks nice, to bad they don't make a mirrored one.

top stock

the window is the only thing that i really hate about the case, everything else is great.

I bought the storm stryker about a month ago and have slowly been gathering the bits to make a basic build. I love the trooper side covers but im not into the all black look, so the stryker won out. I don't mind the back side cover but the window looks terrible imo. I'm not much into windows anyway. So i have a possible mod in mind for the window, that is to make it look like the off side cover. I don't quite know how to do that though.

If I don't do that with the window side I will just get trooper side covers and paint them. speaking of paint i am thinking of a blue/white scheme. covering the psu wires with white and blue and maybe painting black bits blue. I also would love to change the front panel led's to blue, i have done a fair bit of soldering but never with smd's so that is a bit scary. I also hate the storm logo, so I may replace the plate on the toolbox cover piece.

I have a GA-990fxa-ud5 mainboard and a hyper 212 evo on the way. For now I will use a gt520 for gfx, but I want a newer card when i get funds. I am not sure quite what I need but the gtx660 looks good. I don't do massive gaming with no stops so I am not sure where I should shoot for gfx. I do want to play borderlands 2 and starcraft 2. mass effect looked neat when i was watching my brother on his ps3, but i have no idea if it comes with a pc flavor. My processor is a fx 6300, since i am a programmer i figured the extra cores could be helpful, i couldn't quite justify an 8 core though.

I might try to oc later and go water cooled but idk yet. there's so many options and mods that I cant keep my head on straight haha. I have no idea about water cooling either. It can look pretty though, I might do black poly sleeved tube since i dont care about dye and all. (or blue) some led's might look neat too, probably blue.

Im not sure how much psu I really need either, I don't know if sli is worth it from what i read i could just get a higher end board and be done with it.

any input on side covers?


----------



## NorKris

i finished my Strom trooper Build ... at last









Spec:
CPU: i5 2500k -> Core clock: 4822Mhz OC
GPU(s): 2x gtx 680 -> core Clcock: 1213Mhz OC Mem speed: 6500mhz OC
RAM: 16GB Crucial BallistiX Tactical tracer 1870Mhz
Mobo: Asrock z77 extreme 6
Bootdisk: 2x kingston HyperX 120GB, 1,1GB/s - Raid0
Storage: 2x kingston HyperX 120GB 500MB/s - not raid 0
1x ocz ssd 60GB
1x 500GB HDD
Case: Cooler Master Storm trooper, Windowed
PSU: XFX 850W
Cooling: H100 push pull - CPU - Max load temp: 63c
H80i push pull - buttom 680 - max load temp: 49c
H60 push pull - top 680 - max load temp: 53c
Fans: 19: 2 stock trooper fans, 6x CM sickle flow,
2x cm 120m RedLed, cm 200m RedLed, 5 stock corsair fans,
2 zalman 92mm redLed, stock trooper 140m, 120m mist fan

Pics ;P (yes i know it kinda look pink on the pics, but its red)




The GTX 680 brackets that makes corsairs units mount on to the graphics cards is made by Dwood,
Dwoods thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1237219/tript-cc-620-920-h50-h70-gpu-brackets-fan-grills-custom-case-badges/0_70


----------



## pabloyz

Hello, some updated pics of my Striker with the NZXT kit Led and 2 x SCYTHE Gentle Typhoon 120mm 1850rpm.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/542/dsc00183w.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/832/dsc00182wf.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/545/dsc00181yg.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/689/dsc00180ob.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/dsc00179go.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/69/dsc00177tx.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/208/dsc00178be.jpg/


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GlassToTheArson*
> 
> Btw, this is my first real try at cable management, and I'd love to know what you guys think.


First: Welcome! Second: try to avoid as much as possible to cross cables over the back cpu plate (heat).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zievry*
> 
> 
> the window is the only thing that i really hate about the case, everything else is great.










You probably should've gone with the Trooper and painted it white.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GlassToTheArson*
> 
> I also hate the storm logo, so I may replace the plate on the toolbox cover piece.


hate?
















To each his own.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorKris*
> 
> i finished my Strom trooper Build ... at last
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Spec:
> CPU: i5 2500k -> Core clock: 4822Mhz OC
> GPU(s): 2x gtx 680 -> core Clcock: 1213Mhz OC Mem speed: 6500mhz OC
> RAM: 16GB Crucial BallistiX Tactical tracer 1870Mhz
> Mobo: Asrock z77 extreme 6
> Bootdisk: 2x kingston HyperX 120GB, 1,1GB/s - Raid0
> Storage: 2x kingston HyperX 120GB 500MB/s - not raid 0
> 1x ocz ssd 60GB
> 1x 500GB HDD
> Case: Cooler Master Storm trooper, Windowed
> PSU: XFX 850W
> Cooling: H100 push pull - CPU - Max load temp: 63c
> H80i push pull - buttom 680 - max load temp: 49c
> H60 push pull - top 680 - max load temp: 53c
> Fans: 19: 2 stock trooper fans, 6x CM sickle flow,
> 2x cm 120m RedLed, cm 200m RedLed, 5 stock corsair fans,
> 2 zalman 92mm redLed, stock trooper 140m, 120m mist fan
> 
> Pics ;P (yes i know it kinda look pink on the pics, but its red)


What a looker!








But why so many fans?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pabloyz*
> 
> Hello, some updated pics of my Striker with the NZXT kit Led and 2 x SCYTHE Gentle Typhoon 120mm 1850rpm.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/542/dsc00183w.jpg/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/832/dsc00182wf.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/545/dsc00181yg.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/689/dsc00180ob.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/dsc00179go.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/69/dsc00177tx.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/208/dsc00178be.jpg/










I envy you for that mobo!








Does that one have leds at/on the back?


----------



## NorKris

19 fan.. some for the looks, and just helps keep a good air flow


----------



## zievry

Quote:


> You probably should've gone with the Trooper and painted it white.


Where I live i couldn't really do that, Maybe side panels but that could be tough too. (little trailer on a dirt lot) I have an idea on the window though, maybe replace it with a white plastic sheet and that should work fine.

There is so many great ideas on this thread, and the website. I am totally new to this stuff, my last case was a mid atx from the mid to late 90's. So you see, I'm not use to the bells and whistles. I'll say great job to everyone and envy your skills haha.


----------



## tomtom101

at last a few photos of it almost finished, a few things to tweak, cables to hide any suggestions would be welcome jut got the new motherboard in after i RMA'd the old one and a h100, which i have replaced with a h100i, need some decent memory does any one know some decent gaming ram at a decent price the last board didn't like my corsair xms3 modules (all be it they wer not fully identical which is probably why they were the same model but were bought at different locations just so i got do a few pre-lim tests. e.g. boot up and install the OS to the HDD and check all was ok. but will be wanting to buy some identical for finishing it off.

looking to sell but it looks like it will be old tech soon with haswell round the corner probably new gpu's and sockets too.

oh well it will still be a tidy gaming rig for me.


----------



## badkarma013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pabloyz*
> 
> Hello, some updated pics of my Striker with the NZXT kit Led and 2 x SCYTHE Gentle Typhoon 120mm 1850rpm.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/542/dsc00183w.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/832/dsc00182wf.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/545/dsc00181yg.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/689/dsc00180ob.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/dsc00179go.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/69/dsc00177tx.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/208/dsc00178be.jpg/


Looks great. Need to flip the rad on the h100i so the tubes are out of the way.
What MB is that?


----------



## DarkSamus

Agreed! You should turn the rad around so you don't hide the corsair logo on the pump.


----------



## benben84

Having a SC2 HOTS party today. Been going for hours already and hopped up on coffee now! It's really more like a CM Trooper/Stryker party so I figured I would share!

Here's mine, I had to adjust my position to accommodate others:

Here are the others:


----------



## JA90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> its a sandwich of three different types of acrylic and led strips on each side


So... What kind of acrylics??


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JA90*
> 
> So... What kind of acrylics??


Bottom layer is an 1/8" Mirror acrylic, mid layer is 1/8" clear light defusing acrylic, top piece is 1/8" white defusing acrylic.


----------



## Skidmore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Bottom layer is an 1/8" Mirror acrylic, mid layer is 1/8" clear light defusing acrylic, top piece is 1/8" white defusing acrylic.


any chance of the photo without a side panel?


----------



## Whiteshadow2569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badkarma013*
> 
> What MB is that?


Its an Asus ROG Maximus V Formula.


----------



## Trickster200

Hi guys just looking at doing a new build with the ST case, does anyone have any pics of one with the msi Big Bang MB , using this board are there still plenty of access holes and grommets for tidy wires?
Thanks all
N.


----------



## 1Lt Bob

Finally managed to get my Stryker back running.
Had leak issue with my gtx 680 lightning block and had to wait 2 weeks for parts.


----------



## Puzeus

Hello all, I've been wondering if it would be possible to fit Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 360mm radiator in front of the Storm Stryker case without any modding? Does anyone know?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Puzeus*
> 
> Hello all, I've been wondering if it would be possible to fit Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 360mm radiator in front of the Storm Stryker case without any modding? Does anyone know?


you can fit it in the drive bays with very little modding ( IE a bracket to mount the rad to the case that can be screwed in .... i have not done this so i dont know any more. ~~sorry )

you can mount it to the rear of the case (outside of the case) using the koolance rad mount or long screws


----------



## badkarma013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whiteshadow2569*
> 
> Its an Asus ROG Maximus V Formula.


You gonna liquid cool the board?


----------



## Whiteshadow2569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badkarma013*
> 
> You gonna liquid cool the board?


Probably not. When i plan on water cooling i will be using intake fans on the top section so there will be plenty of airflow. Also i will probably doing a loop with a cpu and 2gpus with a 140.4 and 120.2 so i don't want any more unnecessary heat in the loop.

Btw i wasn't the one that posted the pictures, I just happen to have the same mobo.


----------



## pabloyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badkarma013*
> 
> Looks great. Need to flip the rad on the h100i so the tubes are out of the way.
> What MB is that?


Hello, thanks! I like like this, for me is not a problem the tubes jej

The MB is Asus Maximus V Formula


----------



## pabloyz

I envy you for that mobo!








Does that one have leds at/on the back?[/quote]

Hello, I just have the NZXT kit around the case, I don,t know what you mean


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I envy you for that mobo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that one have leds at/on the back?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pabloyz*
> 
> Hello, I just have the NZXT kit around the case, I don,t know what you mean
Click to expand...

like this


----------



## pabloyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> like this


Yes, there are some leds behind the mother board.


----------



## jayvo

Here's my rig guys! With updated pics


----------



## Cosworth

Hi I currently have a Cooler Master HAF 922 which has served my faithfully the last 18 months but now has to go due to not having enough room to mount my new 240 rad with it's fans (combined height of 900mm) so unfortunately it has to go, however i currently have my eyes on the the CM Storm Trooper chassis as a viable alternative to the 922. I have one question I hope you guys can help me with, I was wondering if it would be possible to mount the rad up top without it hitting my ram? As it stands the rad would occupy almost 2/3rds of the space currently in use by my ram. If it helps the following are the model/specs of the affected components:

Motherboard: ASUS P8P67 Pro
Ram: Corsair Vengence black 2x 4gb
Fans: 2x Phobya 120mm (250mm high)
Rad: Phobya G-Changer 240mm (650mm high)

Any help would be appreciated as i would really like to upgrade to the Storm Trooper case.

Thanks


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cosworth*
> 
> Hi I currently have a Cooler Master HAF 922 which has served my faithfully the last 18 months but now has to go due to not having enough room to mount my new 240 rad with it's fans (combined height of 900mm) so unfortunately it has to go, however i currently have my eyes on the the CM Storm Trooper chassis as a viable alternative to the 922. I have one question I hope you guys can help me with, I was wondering if it would be possible to mount the rad up top without it hitting my ram? As it stands the rad would occupy almost 2/3rds of the space currently in use by my ram. If it helps the following are the model/specs of the affected components:
> 
> Motherboard: ASUS P8P67 Pro
> Ram: Corsair Vengence black 2x 4gb
> Fans: 2x Phobya 120mm (250mm high)
> Rad: Phobya G-Changer 240mm (650mm high)
> 
> Any help would be appreciated as i would really like to upgrade to the Storm Trooper case.
> 
> Thanks


how thick is the rad?


----------



## Cosworth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> how thick is the rad?


60.5mm/6cm without the fans, 90mm/9cm with


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cosworth*
> 
> 60.5mm/6cm without the fans, 90mm/9cm with


probably not. it is hard to find a rad that will work like that, only way i can mount a 60-80mm rad with push pull ( or even just push or pull ) is with samsung miracle ram, even then my cpu power 8 pin may be in the way. most i can see fitting with my mobo ( the sabertooth look up pics for reference ( 990fx f r2.0 ) ) is 70mm( 45mm with one fan) even then i am sticking with a 30 just to be safe. you may be able to mount it in the bottom however ( assuming it is 120mm x2) but you would lose the drawer and lower hdd/optical drive compartment.

OR you can mod it, make a bracket to offset the rad towards the front of the case. one of the only dumb thing they did when they made this case is make it to where a fan will not fit under the handle......... my real only complaint... ( other minor ones but mainly it is the way my mobo is made. )


----------



## Cosworth

damn that is a shame, however it is a 120mm x2 rad any idea on how effective a bottom mounted rad is?


----------



## benito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cosworth*
> 
> 60.5mm/6cm without the fans, 90mm/9cm with


you can but you need to do some modding, i have an 120.3 Alphacool UT60 in the roof with on set of fans, 86mm. i probably have another 15mm before my rad/fans interfere with anything on the motherboard


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cosworth*
> 
> damn that is a shame, however it is a 120mm x2 rad any idea on how effective a bottom mounted rad is?


as long as the case is on a hard surface and not carpet it would be fine the feet on this case raise it about 1 inch off the floor, but if you mount your psu with the fan facing down you shouldnt put it on the carpet anyways


----------



## Cosworth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benito*
> 
> you can but you need to do some modding, i have an 120.3 Alphacool UT60 in the roof with on set of fans, 86mm. i probably have another 15mm before my rad/fans interfere with anything on the motherboard


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> as long as the case is on a hard surface and not carpet it would be fine the feet on this case raise it about 1 inch off the floor, but if you mount your psu with the fan facing down you shouldnt put it on the carpet anyways


Megaman:
Ah I thought so the fan in psu is facing down as the haf 922 will only allow it to be put that way i was hoping it'd be different with the ST if i couldn't top mount my rad :/

Benito:
really what sort of modification would i be looking at?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cosworth*
> 
> Megaman:
> Ah I thought so the fan in psu is facing down as the haf 922 will only allow it to be put that way i was hoping it'd be different with the ST if i couldn't top mount my rad :/
> 
> Benito:
> really what sort of modification would i be looking at?


no you can put it either up or down . ( psu)

as far as mod you can do 1 of 2 things ( maybe more )

cut the hole bigger and drill holes for screws, add support for other side of rad ( in pre existing opening )

make off set brackets that are an "Z" shape making rad move toward the door of the case ( opposite the mobo tray encase with sheet metal or plexiglass.... )


----------



## GlassToTheArson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> as long as the case is on a hard surface and not carpet it would be fine the feet on this case raise it about 1 inch off the floor, but if you mount your psu with the fan facing down you shouldnt put it on the carpet anyways


Whoops.....

Where can I find the rolling feet for this case?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GlassToTheArson*
> 
> Whoops.....
> 
> Where can I find the rolling feet for this case?


you build them using casters for something else ( or just normal castors ) these feet just screw into bottom ( i think may be riveted )


----------



## GlassToTheArson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you build them using casters for something else ( or just normal castors ) these feet just screw into bottom ( i think may be riveted )


How do you know what size screws to get? ( Or castors)


----------



## vitaweat

Great thread!! Made me go out and upgrade my pc to this case . Here is my fresh build for now, future plan is to do more lighting, adding more fans 2*580s get hot and possibly custom wc loop on the cpu


----------



## Cosworth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no you can put it either up or down . ( psu)
> 
> as far as mod you can do 1 of 2 things ( maybe more )
> 
> cut the hole bigger and drill holes for screws, add support for other side of rad ( in pre existing opening )
> 
> make off set brackets that are an "Z" shape making rad move toward the door of the case ( opposite the mobo tray encase with sheet metal or plexiglass.... )


Hmm my father is a mechanic I suppose could ask him to fabricate new mounting brackets if needed


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitaweat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great thread!! Made me go out and upgrade my pc to this case . Here is my fresh build for now, future plan is to do more lighting, adding more fans 2*580s get hot and possibly custom wc loop on the cpu


That's sweet how'd you get the sabertooth armor white? I'm guessing you painted it?


----------



## benito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cosworth*
> 
> Benito:
> really what sort of modification would i be looking at?


i have a 120.2 UT60 rad in the bottom as well, pretty effective if you only want a CPU loop. i made some brackets to put the UT60 in the roof here is a link of what i did http://www.overclock.net/t/1341258/noname-cm-storm-trooper-mod-finished# open the very first spoiler to see the hole i cut and scroll down to the second post to see the brackets i made


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you build them using casters for something else ( or just normal castors ) these feet just screw into bottom ( i think may be riveted )


You could rivet them but more easily is just use nuts and bolts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GlassToTheArson*
> 
> How do you know what size screws to get? ( Or castors)


Check here: Wheelz mod


----------



## vitaweat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> That's sweet how'd you get the sabertooth armor white? I'm guessing you painted it?


Yeah $2 can of spray paint at from the hardware store


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GlassToTheArson*
> 
> How do you know what size screws to get? ( Or castors)


most castors mods i have seen are 4 hole castors and the holes in case are 1 per foot, you have to drill new holes in most cases that i have seen ( as a matter of fact i dont think i have ever seen anyone use 1 hole castors ( the ones with a single bolt coming from the castor ) but that does not mean anything )

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitaweat*
> 
> 
> Great thread!! Made me go out and upgrade my pc to this case . Here is my fresh build for now, future plan is to do more lighting, adding more fans 2*580s get hot and possibly custom wc loop on the cpu


+1 but you should turn the rad 180 to move the hoses out of the way imo


----------



## Stormleader42

I actually just did the castor mod on my Stryker, It really helps with moving it in and out from under my desk. I did indeed use castors with a mounting plate, the castors with a post require that you have some form of fitting on the other end to lock them in place.


----------



## vitaweat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> +1 but you should turn the rad 180 to move the hoses out of the way imo


Thanks for the input yeah tried the other way but looked odd and didn't seem natural for the h100 cooler because the tubing is quite rigid and looked like it was adding tension at the fittings. Its only temp any way looking into custom wc the cpu


----------



## Magical Eskimo

This case does look awesome, I kinda want one after reading all through the OP.
Would this be a worthwhile change from an R3? and would anyone want to buy an R3 with a side window mod?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> This case does look awesome, I kinda want one after reading all through the OP.
> Would this be a worthwhile change from an R3? and would anyone want to buy an R3 with a side window mod?


Worthwhile? Hells yeah!
Think of the space, man!










Of course the Storm T/S is louder than the R3







But in size, handling and versatility it's the best!

Interested. Do you have a recent pic of your R3?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Worthwhile? Hells yeah!
> Think of the space, man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the Storm T/S is louder than the R3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in size, handling and versatility it's the best!
> 
> Interested. Do you have a recent pic of your R3?


I have PM'd you a couple of pics








If my money situation is okay at the end of the month I may get a stormtrooper


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitaweat*
> 
> Thanks for the input yeah tried the other way but looked odd and didn't seem natural for the h100 cooler because the tubing is quite rigid and looked like it was adding tension at the fittings. Its only temp any way looking into custom wc the cpu


ah i see still looks great. if you are interested swiftech 220 is an awesome entry into it .. i love my
http://www.swiftech.com/h2o-x20-edge-hd.aspx

only if you really want to make the jump


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ah i see still looks great. if you are interested swiftech 220 is an awesome entry into it .. i love my
> http://www.swiftech.com/h2o-x20-edge-hd.aspx
> 
> only if you really want to make the jump


Did you try and fit that radiator inside your Stryker? I presume some amount of cutting needs to be done, right?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Did you try and fit that radiator inside your Stryker? I presume some amount of cutting needs to be done, right?


no it fits. limited access to fillport. i just like it better outside. makes mine different

edit idk about push pull in top.. think it would barely i know it would fit in the bottom honestly though i didnt try too much inside i wanted it outside


----------



## foreign03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ximatekorange*
> 
> Hi in response to zorkmon post specs as listed,
> 
> i7 3930k at 4.8ghz (1.425 vtt high calibration in bios)
> Asus Rampage extreme 4 motherboard eatx
> Corsair 32GB DDR3 memory 1600mhz 9,9,9,24
> Nvidia GTX 670 2048mb in quad sli at plus 100 on the core making 1300 mhz with boost when gaming etc +200 on the memory (3200mhz) in afterburner
> OCZ vertex 3 120gb SSD x2 in raid 0
> Samsung F3 2tb HDD
> XFX 1250 pro power supply
> 
> Cooling
> XSPC raystorm CPU waterblock
> EK FC670 plexi waterblock x4 with serial link
> Ek xtx 360 rad in the front with bitfenix fans at 1200rpm in push pull (6 fans in total on this rad)
> rear rad is a 360 black ice gtx extreme high fpi rad with scythe Kaze ultra fans 3000rpm linked to case fan controller (at 3000rpm it sounds like a jet taking of)
> OC cool D5 pump with ek top
> mayhems tharsis red coolant approx 1.5 liters to fill loop
> 
> temps when OC on GPU's when gaming Crysis 3 very heavy game uses 99% of all four GPUs all the time. Temps nver go over 58C average about 55C. 3930k at 4.8 ghz prime temps one hour mid 60's can go to 5ghz but need crazy volts to do so talking 1.55 not very safe in my opinion unless you want to kill your CPU!
> 
> Cabling
> Bitfenix custom cabling over £100 of cables!
> 
> Monitor
> 
> LG W3000H 2560x1600 resolution cost about £800
> 
> total build cost was about £5000
> 
> Benchmarks
> 
> Hitman absolution
> 
> Max settings 2560x1600 besides msaa would need 4gb cards for that which were not available when i made the upgrade to the 670 cards. As Hitman is GPU memory intensive! = /
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomb Raider
> 
> All settings set to ultimate running at 2560x1600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metro 2033
> 
> max settings 4xmsaa 1 run
> 
> 
> 
> Nice build I have the same ssd do you find any benefit in running the ocz ssd in raid 0 ? Was thinking about doing it if there is a speed increase. I've currently got a 3770k oc to 45x100 and custom water cooling but was thinking about upgrading to 3930k and asus deluxe mobo. I've got a gtx 670 asus top and was going to purchase either another 670 or go the titan route. Do you like the 6core 3930k reason I'm changing is because socket 1155 is finished and the heat it produces I don't like so much. Plus I will utilise the extra cores in benchmarks and video rendering aswell as I do a lot of IT technician work and constantly run quite a few program's at the same time. What ram do you have as I have 2133 gskill in quad format was hoping it will be stable on the 3930k as I've heard sometimes it doesn't agree and some people are forced to run it at 1600.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> Nice build I have the same ssd do you find any benefit in running the ocz ssd in raid 0 ? Was thinking about doing it if there is a speed increase. I've currently got a 3770k oc to 45x100 and custom water cooling but was thinking about upgrading to 3930k and asus deluxe mobo. I've got a gtx 670 asus top and was going to purchase either another 670 or go the titan route. Do you like the 6core 3930k reason I'm changing is because socket 1155 is finished and the heat it produces I don't like so much. Plus I will utilise the extra cores in benchmarks and video rendering aswell as I do a lot of IT technician work and constantly run quite a few program's at the same time. What ram do you have as I have 2133 gskill in quad format was hoping it will be stable on the 3930k as I've heard sometimes it doesn't agree and some people are forced to run it at 1600.


maybe this is a bumb q but i dont run intel. wont the 6 core model push more heat vs the 4 core you have????


----------



## foreign03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> maybe this is a bumb q but i dont run intel. wont the 6 core model push more heat vs the 4 core you have????


The actual cpu will run cooler and I've got very good cooling the memory may run hotter though. But I've got a 240mm rad on top another 240mm rad on the bottom and another 120mm rad. X1 res 250mm and quite a few fans. If it is e.g 24c my ambient inside the case is 25-26c I've made sure my airflow is spot on. The 3770k at 45-46 runs on prime at 70ish I've tried my friends cpu and mobo 2011 one day when I was playing around and the same oc was getting about 60c. It's only 10c less but didn't even tweak settings probably could have got socket 2011 down a few more degrees. The 3770k seems to hit a temp wall a lot faster than the 3930k does. The 3770k is a great chip and I would recommend it to anyone just for my needs a 6core x12 hyper threading would suite me better. Running multiple program's at once while downloading and also doing video rendering more cores would be a little extra boost. If it was just gaming and normal computer use the 3770k wins as there isn't a benefit going more cores in majority of games and tasks.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> The actual cpu will run cooler and I've got very good cooling the memory may run hotter though. But I've got a 240mm rad on top another 240mm rad on the bottom and another 120mm rad. X1 res 250mm and quite a few fans. If it is e.g 24c my ambient inside the case is 25-26c I've made sure my airflow is spot on. The 3770k at 45-46 runs on prime at 70ish I've tried my friends cpu and mobo 2011 one day when I was playing around and the same oc was getting about 60c. It's only 10c less but didn't even tweak settings probably could have got socket 2011 down a few more degrees. The 3770k seems to hit a temp wall a lot faster than the 3930k does. The 3770k is a great chip and I would recommend it to anyone just for my needs a 6core x12 hyper threading would suite me better. Running multiple program's at once while downloading and also doing video rendering more cores would be a little extra boost. If it was just gaming and normal computer use the 3770k wins as there isn't a benefit going more cores in majority of games and tasks.


just thought of something i should of asked. when you say 1155 is coming to an end did you blow something up or are they coming out with a new socket again....


----------



## Whiteshadow2569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> just thought of something i should of asked. when you say 1155 is coming to an end did you blow something up or are they coming out with a new socket again....


There is a new socket. Ivy bridge CPU's will be the last to use the 1155 socket. The new haswell CPU's that are coming out soon will be using the new 1150 socket.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whiteshadow2569*
> 
> There is a new socket. Ivy bridge CPU's will be the last to use the 1155 socket. The new haswell CPU's that are coming out soon will be using the new 1150 socket.


ok seriously one thing i love about amd is it is easy to keep track of the cpus

1156 1155 now 1150 ... why ?
i am guessing 1150 pins but still.... so confusing...

also what do you think of my new addition to the case.... i think it makes it look sexay !







:glasses:


----------



## foreign03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whiteshadow2569*
> 
> There is a new socket. Ivy bridge CPU's will be the last to use the 1155 socket. The new haswell CPU's that are coming out soon will be using the new 1150 socket.


Socket 2011 will be here till 2016 with an 8 core I've-e being released, so in terms of upgradability will be a good choice. Instead of buying another 4core and new 1156 mobo to suite haswell.


----------



## SortOfGrim

LGA 1155 aka Socket H2 will be replaced with LGA 1150 aka Socket H3, sounds logic to me








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> also what do you think of my new addition to the case.... i think it makes it look sexay !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :glasses:


Nice!
Looks like reference design, makes it easier to water cool that baby


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ok seriously one thing i love about amd is it is easy to keep track of the cpus
> 
> 1156 1155 now 1150 ... why ?
> i am guessing 1150 pins but still.... so confusing...
> 
> also what do you think of my new addition to the case.... i think it makes it look sexay !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :glasses:


my 3770k runs laps around your 8350, that's not very confusing : )


----------



## Magical Eskimo

20 minutes ago I went to my local PC shop and picked up a nice shiny storm trooper! Just waiting for some other bits to arrive by post and I can get building! Will post pics when all done


----------



## SortOfGrim




----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


SCHWEEET!


----------



## foreign03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> 20 minutes ago I went to my local PC shop and picked up a nice shiny storm trooper! Just waiting for some other bits to arrive by post and I can get building! Will post pics when all done


Nice make sure you change the location of the x2 120mm fans ssd cage. They come mounted to the side change them so they are facing the front of the case. Just my 2 cents airflow is much better doing it this way. It dropped temps by a couple degrees mounting them sideways doesn't seem to create a good airflow via the case.


----------



## benito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Pedestal or roof riser?


----------



## Stormleader42

Hey guys, I bent up some sheet metal to make a PSU cover for my Stryker. Would the way to get the closest finish match be gloss white paint followed up by a glossy clear coat?


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormleader42*
> 
> Hey guys, I bent up some sheet metal to make a PSU cover for my Stryker. Would the way to get the closest finish match be gloss white paint followed up by a glossy clear coat?


You might want to check on a spray paint called "Appliance enamel" as it will have a very similar finish without clear coat. Only issue being the shade of white may be slightly off, but that will be the case no matter what.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Hey everyone, I got my stormtrooper today, can I join the club?









I will upload a pic of the build when it's finished too


----------



## Stormleader42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> You might want to check on a spray paint called "Appliance enamel" as it will have a very similar finish without clear coat. Only issue being the shade of white may be slightly off, but that will be the case no matter what.


Thanks, will do!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> my 3770k runs laps around your 8350, that's not very confusing : )


hmm and yet i dont care. i will go amd still. sooo congrats???? i guess???


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> hmm and yet i dont care. i will go amd still. sooo congrats???? i guess???


He's rather pay $130 extra when that money for me goes to a better gpu so I still win


----------



## Stormleader42

Needs some paint, but my PSU cover is getting there!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> He's rather pay $130 extra when that money for me goes to a better gpu so I still win


lol yea i was gonna bring it up but had to pick up wify from airport. i love it when people say "my corvette is faster then your Taurus" ( his cpu costs 330 current market value when not on sale vs 199 for 8350 ) i would hope a cpu ( or car ) that costs 165% more then mine was faster, but considering the marginal performance boost i would still laugh at him. esp when you really only can see it in SYNTHETIC benchmarks and not in RL ( even more so when 90% of them are specifically programed for intel ) so yea... i still dont care.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormleader42*
> 
> Needs some paint, but my PSU cover is getting there!


looks great keep up the good work gl with the paint really hope the finish is something you like. nothing worse then putting in all the work and hating the end result !~)


----------



## SLK

Anyone with 2x reference 7970s with the stryker or trooper with side window? I was thinking about adding another 7970 but I really don't want to add anymore fans. I have 2x Bitfenix spectre in front blowing through the back of the case, 1x 200mm Spectre on top and a corsair AF140 in the rear. I am just wondering what my temps would be like without adding an insane amount of fans. With 1 GPU it peaks out at 73c.

Thanks


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormleader42*
> 
> Hey guys, I bent up some sheet metal to make a PSU cover for my Stryker. Would the way to get the closest finish match be gloss white paint followed up by a glossy clear coat?


take a part of the case to a automotive paint supply store and they can color match it to an exact match if you want it done right, I have painted many cars and have never had a shade off. They can even mix it into an aerosol can for you.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLK*
> 
> Anyone with 2x reference 7970s with the stryker or trooper with side window? I was thinking about adding another 7970 but I really don't want to add anymore fans. I have 2x Bitfenix spectre in front blowing through the back of the case, 1x 200mm Spectre on top and a corsair AF140 in the rear. I am just wondering what my temps would be like without adding an insane amount of fans. With 1 GPU it peaks out at 73c.
> 
> Thanks


definitely not if you water cool


----------



## foreign03

Watercool those gpu bad boys & cpu. Temperatures are extremely low even with overclocking less noise and a nice little hum on my water pump. Gpus are 35c on full load and no noise as a bonus.


----------



## SSSJDanny

My god I love this forum. Every time I see one of your guys pics It just makes me want to mod my Storm Stryker.


----------



## vitaweat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ah i see still looks great. if you are interested swiftech 220 is an awesome entry into it .. i love my
> http://www.swiftech.com/h2o-x20-edge-hd.aspx
> 
> only if you really want to make the jump


Looks great seriously considering that, at least saves me buying a separate pump, res. Do you know if the pump is strong enough for an additional 140 rad and 2 x gpu blocks?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benito*
> 
> Pedestal or roof riser?


Pedestal made by Dwood


----------



## oerfydkn09




----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Pedestal made by Dwood


Can't wait to see this done! Curious as to how the front panel will be extended though.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Can't wait to see this done! Curious as to how the front panel will be extended though.


it won't. Maybe.. I'll buy a second front panel and do a lil bit of modding myself.


----------



## Goose194

Hello everyone,

I've been checking out this thread for a while and I have decided to share what I have been working for a while.

The Storm Trooper is truly the best looking case I have owned, along with the options of countless ways to piece everything together; I don't see myself ever changing.

Starting with Watercooling the CPU, with intentions for future expansions.
Expanding with integration of the graphics card, followed by the motherboard.
Through out the entire time, the Storm Trooper has been very pleasing to work with.

Routing goes from the Pump/Res over the Top/Outside of the case to the RAD > CPU > GPU > Mobo > Pump/Res.
As the size of the System is, I needed an easy way to transport the Trooper to LANs; I've attached Quick disconnects between the RAD and Pump/res and the RAD and CPU Block, this with the Koolance mount allows the RAD to be temperley removed from the loop during transport, as it weight by its self a good 4kg (9lbs), once the RAD has been removed it is a lot easier to move around.

I am more than glad to share more feedback, as any questions are welcome to help the community out.

Hardware:
Coolermaster Storm Trooper








i7 960 @ 4.4GHz
Corsair Dominator GT 4GBx2 @ 1866MHz
GTX 680 (Currently at stock clocks)
EVGA Classified w/ waterblock
Vertex 2, 3 60GB, 4 128GB.
HDD, a couple of TB.

2x Red cathods, which don't really do much against the 5m strip (unbroken) worth of (600)LEDs I managed to fit throughout the case.

Watercooling:
XSPC D5 Pump/Res
XSPC GTX 680 Block
Bitspower CPU Block Summit EF Intel Acrylic Clear
EK EVGA X58 CLASSIFIED Plexi+Nickel Block
Alphacool 480 Monsta RAD w/ Pushpull (looks better with push/pull in my opinion)
Koolance Quick Disconnects
Coolermaster Silent Fans @ 1000rpm x8
Bitfenix Recon Fan Controller
Koolance Rad mount kit
PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing Clear 1/2ID
MAYHEMS Pastel Red Coolant

Current:







Past: (Sorry I do not have many past photo's as I didn't have a half decent camera)


This is my first post of my Storm Trooper,
Thank You for reading.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goose194*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've been checking out this thread for a while and I have decided to share what I have been working for a while.
> 
> The Storm Trooper is truly the best looking case I have owned, along with the options of countless ways to piece everything together; I don't see myself ever changing.
> 
> Starting with Watercooling the CPU, with intentions for future expansions.
> Expanding with integration of the graphics card, followed by the motherboard.
> Through out the entire time, the Storm Trooper has been very pleasing to work with.
> 
> Routing goes from the Pump/Res over the Top/Outside of the case to the RAD > CPU > GPU > Mobo > Pump/Res.
> As the size of the System is, I needed an easy way to transport the Trooper to LANs; I've attached Quick disconnects between the RAD and Pump/res and the RAD and CPU Block, this with the Koolance mount allows the RAD to be temperley removed from the loop during transport, as it weight by its self a good 4kg (9lbs), once the RAD has been removed it is a lot easier to move around.
> 
> I am more than glad to share more feedback, as any questions are welcome to help the community out.
> 
> Hardware:
> Coolermaster Storm Trooper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i7 960 @ 4.4GHz
> Corsair Dominator GT 4GBx2 @ 1866MHz
> GTX 680 (Currently at stock clocks)
> EVGA Classified w/ waterblock
> Vertex 2, 3 60GB, 4 128GB.
> HDD, a couple of TB.
> 
> 2x Red cathods, which don't really do much against the 5m strip (unbroken) worth of (600)LEDs I managed to fit throughout the case.
> 
> Watercooling:
> XSPC D5 Pump/Res
> XSPC GTX 680 Block
> Bitspower CPU Block Summit EF Intel Acrylic Clear
> EK EVGA X58 CLASSIFIED Plexi+Nickel Block
> Alphacool 480 Monsta RAD w/ Pushpull (looks better with push/pull in my opinion)
> Koolance Quick Disconnects
> Coolermaster Silent Fans @ 1000rpm x8
> Bitfenix Recon Fan Controller
> Koolance Rad mount kit
> PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing Clear 1/2ID
> MAYHEMS Pastel Red Coolant
> 
> Current:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Past: (Sorry I do not have many past photo's as I didn't have a half decent camera)
> 
> 
> This is my first post of my Storm Trooper,
> Thank You for reading.






Welcome to OCN!








Nice set up you got there, fits in well with all the rest!


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Double post


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitaweat*
> 
> Looks great seriously considering that, at least saves me buying a separate pump, res. Do you know if the pump is strong enough for an additional 140 rad and 2 x gpu blocks?


i would think so it is a MCP35X lots of info around the net ( pretty sure martins has some
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goose194*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been checking out this thread for a while and I have decided to share what I have been working for a while.
> 
> The Storm Trooper is truly the best looking case I have owned, along with the options of countless ways to piece everything together; I don't see myself ever changing.
> 
> Starting with Watercooling the CPU, with intentions for future expansions.
> Expanding with integration of the graphics card, followed by the motherboard.
> Through out the entire time, the Storm Trooper has been very pleasing to work with.
> 
> Routing goes from the Pump/Res over the Top/Outside of the case to the RAD > CPU > GPU > Mobo > Pump/Res.
> As the size of the System is, I needed an easy way to transport the Trooper to LANs; I've attached Quick disconnects between the RAD and Pump/res and the RAD and CPU Block, this with the Koolance mount allows the RAD to be temperley removed from the loop during transport, as it weight by its self a good 4kg (9lbs), once the RAD has been removed it is a lot easier to move around.
> 
> I am more than glad to share more feedback, as any questions are welcome to help the community out.
> 
> Hardware:
> Coolermaster Storm Trooper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i7 960 @ 4.4GHz
> Corsair Dominator GT 4GBx2 @ 1866MHz
> GTX 680 (Currently at stock clocks)
> EVGA Classified w/ waterblock
> Vertex 2, 3 60GB, 4 128GB.
> HDD, a couple of TB.
> 
> 2x Red cathods, which don't really do much against the 5m strip (unbroken) worth of (600)LEDs I managed to fit throughout the case.
> 
> Watercooling:
> XSPC D5 Pump/Res
> XSPC GTX 680 Block
> Bitspower CPU Block Summit EF Intel Acrylic Clear
> EK EVGA X58 CLASSIFIED Plexi+Nickel Block
> Alphacool 480 Monsta RAD w/ Pushpull (looks better with push/pull in my opinion)
> Koolance Quick Disconnects
> Coolermaster Silent Fans @ 1000rpm x8
> Bitfenix Recon Fan Controller
> Koolance Rad mount kit
> PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing Clear 1/2ID
> MAYHEMS Pastel Red Coolant
> 
> Current:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Past: (Sorry I do not have many past photo's as I didn't have a half decent camera)
> 
> 
> This is my first post of my Storm Trooper,
> Thank You for reading
> 
> 
> .


yes welcome


----------



## smjxkab

Next step, sleeving. I'll probably just pick up extensions though. Seems much easier.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitaweat*
> 
> Looks great seriously considering that, at least saves me buying a separate pump, res. Do you know if the pump is strong enough for an additional 140 rad and 2 x gpu blocks?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i would think so, it is a MCP35X. lots of info around the net ( pretty sure martins has some)
Click to expand...

Old setups with the same MCP35x

120x35mm rad, cpu, 120x60mm rad, gpu, 240x35mm rad


cpu, 120x60mm rad, 2x gpu, 240x35mm


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goose194*


Welcome! Looks like your case is on fire


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLK*
> 
> Anyone with 2x reference 7970s with the stryker or trooper with side window? I was thinking about adding another 7970 but I really don't want to add anymore fans. I have 2x Bitfenix spectre in front blowing through the back of the case, 1x 200mm Spectre on top and a corsair AF140 in the rear. I am just wondering what my temps would be like without adding an insane amount of fans. With 1 GPU it peaks out at 73c.
> 
> Thanks


Ill post some pics of my final trooper build later today its crossfire 7970 and cpu watercooled so you can get an idea, for an idea when I had 2 diamond refrence 7970's with air only for them not cpu I got to 83c but max overclock with side window


----------



## sgtgates

Working on getting the air pockets out of my loop but its being a pain, any ideas? I have the xspc d5 vario pump/ dual bay housing think it has enough power on setting 5 to push through it all. Tilting turning on off all that jazz helps a little but still annoying. Sorry for bad pics I always say that









Loop:
2 refence diamond 7970's
8350 vishera

Order:

Res/pump- top ex280 rad- back ex 120 rad- both 7970's- and a ex240 rad in basement- back to res/pump



PS. Dont worry about the right tube between the gpu's the flow actually only goes through left side its a fake I though it looks better


----------



## Stormleader42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> take a part of the case to a automotive paint supply store and they can color match it to an exact match if you want it done right, I have painted many cars and have never had a shade off. They can even mix it into an aerosol can for you.


Thanks! I picked up a can of the appliance enamel today, so I'm testing it on some scrap first. If it doesn't look right, then I'll definitely hit up a local auto paint store.


----------



## js593

Question for anyone running 120MM rads in the rear. Do you notice a difference if the rear grill has been modified for airflow? I have a push pull setup on that rad, and notice a pretty big difference if i hang the cooler outside of the case. Temps drop a at least a few degrees. This is for my video card. Any suggestions would be good.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Question for anyone running 120MM rads in the rear. Do you notice a difference if the rear grill has been modified for airflow? I have a push pull setup on that rad, and notice a pretty big difference if i hang the cooler outside of the case. Temps drop a at least a few degrees. This is for my video card. Any suggestions would be good.


i would think it would really depend on the fans you are running ( do you know how much mm/h2o they push ??) what kind of fans and what speeds?

getting things out of airs way would never hurt, but there are a ton of variables.... air pressure, tubing bends ( water flow ) 1 bend shouldnt make a difference but that would also depend on the rest of the loop.


----------



## foreign03

This is my pc at the moment I'm changing the cpu to 3930k and gpu to titan, I'm also cutting the tube on cpu to gpu to shorten the length was a little long and my mobo I'm going to asus p9x79 deluxe. Hopefully will be done in the next couple weeks.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Working on getting the air pockets out of my loop but its being a pain, any ideas?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I have the xspc d5 vario pump/ dual bay housing think it has enough power on setting 5 to push through it all. Tilting turning on off all that jazz helps a little but still annoying. Sorry for bad pics I always say that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loop:
> 2 refence diamond 7970's
> 8350 vishera
> 
> Order:
> 
> Res/pump- top ex280 rad- back ex 120 rad- both 7970's- and a ex240 rad in basement- back to res/pump
> 
> 
> 
> PS. Dont worry about the right tube between the gpu's the flow actually only goes through left side its a fake I though it looks better


Keep the system on, remove the cap of the reservoir, tilt the case back and forth, squeeze the tubes <- air pocket are always a pain..and the more stuff you have the harder it gets. Btw:
















I flipped my cpu block around so that the intake is in the bottom but in your setup that wouldn't help, imo
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Question for anyone running 120MM rads in the rear. Do you notice a difference if the rear grill has been modified for airflow? I have a push pull setup on that rad, and notice a pretty big difference if i hang the cooler outside of the case. Temps drop a at least a few degrees. This is for my video card. Any suggestions would be good.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i would think it would really depend on the fans you are running ( do you know how much mm/h2o they push ??) what kind of fans and what speeds?
> 
> getting things out of airs way would never hurt, but there are a ton of variables.... air pressure, tubing bends ( water flow ) 1 bend shouldnt make a difference but that would also depend on the rest of the loop.










less restriction is always better but don't expect miracles..


----------



## Stormleader42

Have I mentioned that that is the sexiest res ever? The rest of the loop looks really great too!


----------



## Goose194

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Working on getting the air pockets out of my loop but its being a pain, any ideas? I have the xspc d5 vario pump/ dual bay housing think it has enough power on setting 5 to push through it all.


Hey,
I've found that turning the pump speed up and down helps push some of the air bubbles.
Besides that it could take about a week or longer for the little air bubbles.
Along with shaking the case, tipping and what not.


----------



## Stormleader42

Annnnd here's the PSU cover with a lick of paint or two... The Rustoleom Appliance Enamel isn't an exact match for the white on the Stryker, but it's really close in real life. I think I'd like to add a decal that says "Guinevere" (The name of this computer) to the side of it... Any suggestions on how to go about doing it?


----------



## SortOfGrim

test setup

ghetto mother****ers!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormleader42*
> 
> Annnnd here's the PSU cover with a lick of paint or two... The Rustoleom Appliance Enamel isn't an exact match for the white on the Stryker, but it's really close in real life. I think I'd like to add a decal that says "Guinevere" (The name of this computer) to the side of it... Any suggestions on how to go about doing it?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well if you asked this before you painted it, I would've suggested dark paint first then light. *edit* or other way around (can't remember)
But since you painted it already: masking tape..draw your design on it..carefully use a sharpie to cut the design..take out design and paint.


----------



## Stormleader42

I thought about that, but I also want to add in a logo\design, that's why I didn't paint it dark then tape it off and paint it white. I know from back when I built a lot of guitar effects pedals that a lot of guys used inkjet-able water slide decals for the labels\designs on guitar pedals, just wondering if anyone here as any other cool ideas.


----------



## dark_fighter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> 
> 
> This is my pc at the moment I'm changing the cpu to 3930k and gpu to titan, I'm also cutting the tube on cpu to gpu to shorten the length was a little long and my mobo I'm going to asus p9x79 deluxe.
> 
> Hopefully will be done in the next couple weeks.


where did you screwed the res stands??


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormleader42*
> 
> I thought about that, but I also want to add in a logo\design, that's why I didn't paint it dark then tape it off and paint it white. I know from back when I built a lot of guitar effects pedals that a lot of guys used inkjet-able water slide decals for the labels\designs on guitar pedals, just wondering if anyone here as any other cool ideas.


cut out the design repaint holes and then put colored acrylic behind with some LEDS or clear acrylic and some colored LEDS or even RGB LEDs


----------



## sgtgates

I've been trying to get the air out but its frikin impossible have had the trooper upside down all around for hours can't get it too many dam components in loop make it extremely difficult!!! And I can't change the speed because the various red dial broke which is common. So I have to take it apart to change speed everytime Ahh lol


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Can anyone give me an idea of how loud the front fans on the trooper are? I've replaced the top 200mm fan with two AF120s and the rear exhaust will have an H60 and an SP120. So I need to know if I'll need more AF120s or not, they'll all be connected to a fan controller so that will be a factor. Cheers guys!


----------



## Goose194

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Can anyone give me an idea of how loud the front fans on the trooper are? I've replaced the top 200mm fan with two AF120s and the rear exhaust will have an H60 and an SP120. So I need to know if I'll need more AF120s or not, they'll all be connected to a fan controller so that will be a factor. Cheers guys!


In my opinion they're quite fans.
I haven't had a problem at all.
But it also depends on other things like, how you want your build to look, are you going for any colour scheme's?

Regarding the fans, I still run them in my case as they are decent and quite.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goose194*
> 
> In my opinion they're quite fans.
> I haven't had a problem at all.
> But it also depends on other things like, how you want your build to look, are you going for any colour scheme's?
> 
> Regarding the fans, I still run them in my case as they are decent and quite.


I've got a kind of black and blue type thing going on, I've got an MSI Z77A-GD55 mobo with the blue heatsinks, the corsair fans with the blue trim round the edge and blue bitfenix alchemy braided cable extensions.
When I took out the 200mm fan and plugged it in to my PC to see how its noise was it was pretty loud to me


----------



## Goose194

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I've got a kind of black and blue type thing going on, I've got an MSI Z77A-GD55 mobo with the blue heatsinks, the corsair fans with the blue trim round the edge and blue bitfenix alchemy braided cable extensions.
> When I took out the 200mm fan and plugged it in to my PC to see how its noise was it was pretty loud to me


If you don't mind the price I would say grab another two so everything matches; but thats just me.

Agreed. The 200mm fan is loud, that single fan is louder than all the fans in my Build, even though it spin at ~900-1000 RPM, which is very surprising, by saying that I have it connected to the Storm Troopers fan controller turned all the way down.


----------



## Sorix

Window etching to come.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> I've been trying to get the air out but its frikin impossible have had the trooper upside down all around for hours can't get it too many dam components in loop make it extremely difficult!!! And I can't change the speed because the various red dial broke which is common. So I have to take it apart to change speed everytime Ahh lol


It takes time, dude. When I had 3 rads and 2 gpu's it took over 2 weeks or so for all the tiny bubbles and air pockets to leave. You could try and refill the loop, making sure to fill from the top and not turning on the pump when filling (rocking!)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goose194*
> 
> If you don't mind the price I would say grab another two so everything matches; but thats just me.
> 
> Agreed. The 200mm fan is loud, that single fan is louder than all the fans in my Build, even though it spin at ~900-1000 RPM, which is very surprising, by saying that I have it connected to the Storm Troopers fan controller turned all the way down.


I was a huge fan (insert pun) of the case fan controller but I noticed it doesn't turn the fans real low.
The big 200mm fan should only be used for exhaust and set on minimum rpm considering hot air rises anyway. Hook it on one of the mobo headers, is a good option. Also if you attach those ULNA or LNA connectors that would work too


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormleader42*
> 
> I thought about that, but I also want to add in a logo\design, that's why I didn't paint it dark then tape it off and paint it white. I know from back when I built a lot of guitar effects pedals that a lot of guys used inkjet-able water slide decals for the labels\designs on guitar pedals, just wondering if anyone here as any other cool ideas.


Make a design on you computer, then take it to a local printing company. The custom thumb stickers on my case were made that way, except I downloaded the images.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> It takes time, dude. When I had 3 rads and 2 gpu's it took over 2 weeks or so for all the tiny bubbles and air pockets to leave. You could try and refill the loop, making sure to fill from the top and not turning on the pump when filling (rocking!)
> 
> Yeah I know lol, but my pump res is at the bottom and I dont have a fill port on top:/
> Idc about the small bubbles its the huge 2in pockets of air Im worried about not getting good cpu temps


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> It takes time, dude. When I had 3 rads and 2 gpu's it took over 2 weeks or so for all the tiny bubbles and air pockets to leave. You could try and refill the loop, making sure to fill from the top and not turning on the pump when filling (rocking!)
> 
> Yeah I know lol, but my pump res is at the bottom and I dont have a fill port on top:/
> Idc about the small bubbles its the huge 2in pockets of air Im worried about not getting good cpu temps


----------



## ximatekorange

sorry about the late response haven't been on for a few days the ssds in raid 0 are slower on boot up but faster in wndows in every day tasks e.g. loading games etc.. read and write is way over 1gb. The 3930k is a beast with correct cooling mines overclocks to 4.8 ghz with 1.425 volts at high load line calibration. I dont think there is much need for a gtx titan i was considering it myself but to htx 670's in sli is faster the only benefit to titan is the vram 6gb of vram would be good for even a 4k tv! never mind standard res e.g. 1080p hopes this helps


----------



## koniu777

Few more pics of my Stryker mod, about 90% done now


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*


















PC PORN!!!


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PC PORN!!!


lol thx man


----------



## Darkhorse

koniu777, that is absolutely awesome, well done


----------



## Stormleader42

What's every body's favorite 140MM fan? I'm looking to replace the 200MM in the top of the case with something quieter. Thoughts?


----------



## GlassToTheArson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*


What fans are those in the front?


----------



## dangerdan87

I recently acquired a Storm Stryker for my first build. Debating either buying the H100 for the CPU or create my own cooling loop for the CPU and GPU.

Will a 240mm rad up top and a 240mm rad on bottom be sufficient for an i7-3770k and 680/690 or Titan (single and/or 2x SLI)?


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dangerdan87*
> 
> I recently acquired a Storm Stryker for my first build. Debating either buying the H100 for the CPU or create my own cooling loop for the CPU and GPU.
> 
> Will a 240mm rad up top and a 240mm rad on bottom be sufficient for an i7-3770k and 680/690 or Titan (single and/or 2x SLI)?


Should be spot on!


----------



## GlassToTheArson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dangerdan87*
> 
> I recently acquired a Storm Stryker for my first build. Debating either buying the H100 for the CPU or create my own cooling loop for the CPU and GPU.
> 
> Will a 240mm rad up top and a 240mm rad on bottom be sufficient for an i7-3770k and 680/690 or Titan (single and/or 2x SLI)?


Good lord above, I wish I had that kind of money


----------



## dangerdan87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GlassToTheArson*
> 
> Good lord above, I wish I had that kind of money


Me too. Buying parts and peices for the build when $$ allows









All I have now is the case, Maximus V Extreme mobo, and the AX1200 PSU is on the way


----------



## GlassToTheArson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dangerdan87*
> 
> Me too. Buying parts and peices for the build when $$ allows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I have now is the case, Maximus V Extreme mobo, and the AX1200 PSU is on the way


You are a more patient man than I









I just waited and ordered it all at the same time


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Should be spot on!


create your own loop !!! even if you only add a rad the swiftech h220 is an awesome starting point


----------



## doyamars

Hi! I would like to join the CMSTC! But I currently have a problem.

The Top I/O Panel for the LED Light Control and Fan Controls doesn't seem to be responding.
I hooked up everything, the 2 4-pin molex connectors to my psu, all the lights are working ,fans working, but the weird thing is that all of the 3 LED fan light indicators are lighted up,but I can't turn the LEDs off or change the speed of the fan (with the change of number of LEDs lighted, which should indicated the speed) and another weird thing is that, I read other people's posts, but I'm the only one I found that I do have all of the 3 lights, but the buttons only for the fan and LEDs are the only ones non-responsive, the power button, rest etc. works, plus, mine DOESN'T make a sound when I push the buttons, I have tried different wires, nothing seems to work. Please help! Thanks!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyamars*
> 
> Hi! I would like to join the CMSTC! But I currently have a problem.
> 
> The Top I/O Panel for the LED Light Control and Fan Controls doesn't seem to be responding.
> I hooked up everything, the 2 4-pin molex connectors to my psu, all the lights are working ,fans working, but the weird thing is that all of the 3 LED fan light indicators are lighted up,but I can't turn the LEDs off or change the speed of the fan (with the change of number of LEDs lighted, which should indicated the speed) and another weird thing is that, I read other people's posts, but I'm the only one I found that I do have all of the 3 lights, but the buttons only for the fan and LEDs are the only ones non-responsive, the power button, rest etc. works, plus, mine DOESN'T make a sound when I push the buttons, I have tried different wires, nothing seems to work. Please help! Thanks!


sounds like it is faulty contact CM they seem to be good with customer service


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GlassToTheArson*
> 
> What fans are those in the front?


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835214034


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyamars*
> 
> 
> ]


flips the radiator so the pipes don't cover up the pump!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormleader42*
> 
> What's every body's favorite 140MM fan? I'm looking to replace the 200MM in the top of the case with something quieter. Thoughts?


these: Aerocool 120140mm Shark


Although Noctua and Corsair are good too they are way too expensive


----------



## Stormleader42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> these: Aerocool 120mm Shark
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although Noctua and Corsair are good too they are way too expensive


I saw the the Aerocool's and really liked them, and they come in 140MM too. Thanks a lot!!


----------



## JA90

@koniu777, How did u mount front fans?? Can u show us the supports??
Btw.. The build is


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JA90*
> 
> @koniu777, How did u mount front fans?? Can u show us the supports??
> Btw.. The build is


I made a plate from acrylic with two 4.5" round openings, could have bought a $25 holesaw bit at homedepot to make the holes nicer but you can't really see them from outside anyways so i just made the cutouts with a dremel and a circle cutting attachment.


----------



## Sorix

etching basically done


----------



## foreign03

where did you screwed the res stands??[/quote]
On the ssd cage drilled a couple holes and secured it.
Took me a while to find a good spot wanted it accessible and easy to take out to empty out water from custom loop if I wanted to change the water. Also an easy place initially to release the cap to get out air bubbles when I first installed it. It's a tight squeeze but loved the look of the res so got it from USA and shipped to Australia. Had to get an inverter for the cathode but its been a good edition to the loop.


----------



## dangerdan87

I'm trying to figure out a layout for water cooling my storm stryker. Since this is my first time, I need a little insight on this. I plan on cooling the GPU and the CPU with a rad on top and bottome. Should my tubes go from pump/reservoir to CPU block to top radiator to GPU to bottom radiator and back to pump/reservoir?

I figured for best results It would need to go from block 1 to rad 1 to block 2 to rad 2 (block 1 being CPU, rad 1 being on top, block 2 being GPU and rad 2 being the rad on bottom; where rad 2 will cool the CPU after it passes through pump/reservoir).

Still trying to decide wither I want a tube or bay reservoir. I want room on the inside and not sure where to mount a tube reservoir at.

I'll probably have my drain line coming off a 3rd port on the bottom radiator


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dangerdan87*
> 
> I'm trying to figure out a layout for water cooling my storm stryker. Since this is my first time, I need a little insight on this. I plan on cooling the GPU and the CPU with a rad on top and bottome. Should my tubes go from pump/reservoir to CPU block to top radiator to GPU to bottom radiator and back to pump/reservoir?
> 
> I figured for best results It would need to go from pump/res to from block 1 to rad 1 to block 2 to rad 2 (block 1 being CPU, rad 1 being on top, block 2 being GPU and rad 2 being the rad on bottom; where rad 2 will cool the CPU after it passes through pump/reservoir).
> 
> Still trying to decide wither I want a tube or bay reservoir. I want room on the inside and not sure where to mount a tube reservoir at.
> 
> I'll probably have my drain line coming off a 3rd port on the bottom radiator


Your setup would work too but brain says it would be cooler if like this: *pump/res* -> *radiator* -> *cpu or gpu* -> *gpu or cpu* -> *radiator* -> *back to pump/res*
..However I would recommend to place a third radiator in between cpu and gpu

Also handy to know is what direction to go, it's a lot easier to bleed if the loop goes down first and works it's way to the top but this method puts more stress to the pump (louder). The traditional way (top to bottom) gives less stress to the pump but getting rid of all the air pockets will prove a challenge.

I would go for a 5.25" bay pump/res combo. It saves space, imo, plus you always see the level of coolant. (UV baby!)


----------



## SLK

I just replaced my fans on my Trooper with Bitfenix Spectre fans without LEDs. So now my case no longer lights up. I purchased a NZXT led strip and I am wondering if the LED button on the trooper will provide enough power if I wire the LED strip it into the front panel. Has anyone done this yet?

I have an extra I/O panel so I can actually try this outside of the case. I just don't want to start splicing wires unless this is feasible.

Thanks!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLK*
> 
> I just replaced my fans on my Trooper with Bitfenix Spectre fans without LEDs. So now my case no longer lights up. I purchased a NZXT led strip and I am wondering if the LED button on the trooper will provide enough power if I wire the LED strip it into the front panel. Has anyone done this yet?
> 
> I have an extra I/O panel so I can actually try this outside of the case. I just don't want to start splicing wires unless this is feasible.
> 
> Thanks!


The light strip has a on/off bottom at the back of the PCI-E expansion slot if you did not know

A case can look like this with those NZXT led strips


----------



## nickt1862

Can anyone tell me what size rivets the main handle uses?

My new case has one rivet missing for the handle = pathetic.

Once I get my system together I'll go through the requirements of finally joining this awesome club after about 1 1/2 years.


----------



## SLK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The light strip has a on/off bottom at the back of the PCI-E expansion slot if you did not know
> 
> A case can look like this with those NZXT led strips


Yeah, I have the switch for the rear, I was just trying to see if I could integrate it in the front panel. I will probably just use the switch since it has brightness settings etc anyways. Thanks


----------



## JA90

@koniu777, Simply awesome build.. I guess I'll be stealing some ideas from you


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JA90*
> 
> @koniu777, Simply awesome build.. I guess I'll be stealing some ideas from you


thx alot







would love to see how your case comes out


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLK*
> 
> I just replaced my fans on my Trooper with Bitfenix Spectre fans without LEDs. So now my case no longer lights up. I purchased a NZXT led strip and I am wondering if the LED button on the trooper will provide enough power if I wire the LED strip it into the front panel. Has anyone done this yet?
> 
> I have an extra I/O panel so I can actually try this outside of the case. I just don't want to start splicing wires unless this is feasible.
> 
> Thanks!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Latching-ABS-Connector-Pair-2-pin-Male-Female-24AWG-1Amp-5-Leads-MP24-2L-/261020816476?pt=Car_Audio_Video&hash=item3cc60d945c&vxp=mtr no splicing required and you can just use it for main power you dont have to remove button just splice it to the molex, as for enough amps contact asus for specified amps. i would assume it would depend on how many you want to run


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLK*
> 
> I just replaced my fans on my Trooper with Bitfenix Spectre fans without LEDs. So now my case no longer lights up. I purchased a NZXT led strip and I am wondering if the LED button on the trooper will provide enough power if I wire the LED strip it into the front panel. Has anyone done this yet?
> 
> I have an extra I/O panel so I can actually try this outside of the case. I just don't want to start splicing wires unless this is feasible.
> 
> Thanks!


I have all mine running off the main button but it uses a solid state relay as I have top led's and front leds and all my fan led's wired up to it. Does the NZXT state the power requirements for it? I used the modelers brand which has a ton more led's and I could have ran one or 2 strips off the regular top button without the need of a relay.


----------



## soljarag

Hello,

This weekend I plan on finally building my PC....I got a H100i cooler, and am wondering if I should first install the radiator to the case, THEN the motherboard?

Or first install the motherboard, then the radiator?


----------



## Descadent

motherboard then radiator then install the block on cpu


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Can anyone tell me what size rivets the main handle uses?
> 
> My new case has one rivet missing for the handle = pathetic.
> 
> Once I get my system together I'll go through the requirements of finally joining this awesome club after about 1 1/2 years.


Idk the original size but I used 4mm aluminium (blind) rivets


----------



## S1lv3rflame

In 13-15 months, Ill be leaving this group, to join the more exclusive Cosmos 2 club, as the storm trooper, cannot fit my upcoming hardware.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1lv3rflame*
> 
> In 13-15 months, Ill be leaving this group, to join the more exclusive Cosmos 2 club, as the storm trooper, cannot fit my upcoming hardware.


Another good coolermaster case, but question, what are you getting that "wont fit" Big water cooling rads?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1lv3rflame*
> 
> In 13-15 months, Ill be leaving this group, to join the more exclusive Cosmos 2 club, as the storm trooper, cannot fit my upcoming hardware.


What will you do with the case?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Can anyone tell me what size rivets the main handle uses?
> 
> My new case has one rivet missing for the handle = pathetic.
> 
> Once I get my system together I'll go through the requirements of finally joining this awesome club after about 1 1/2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> Idk the original size but I used 4mm aluminium (blind) rivets
Click to expand...

Thanks so very much brother.







+ 1 Repped!









I used a screw with a wingnut which was all I had which is securing it well (being I didn't get a response sooner from anyone else) however when I go out to purchase a rivet gun with the rivets I'll make sure to get these rivets and will do the replacement although that screw I used would do the job anyway.


----------



## nickt1862

Okay!!!!

I've filled out the form and now here's my 3-26-13 Storm Trooper photos:





Glad that after I initially posted in this forum 1 1/2 years ago I'm finally part of this awesome group here!


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Another good coolermaster case, but question, what are you getting that "wont fit" Big water cooling rads?


i got a 360 rad atm, and a 240 inside atm (360 is on the outsite) + the Storm Trooper isent really fit for a 3970x and 2way 690








But basicly, i'll get alot of HDD's and 1 more SSD, a 1500w psu and lotss of fans. and perhaps a 360 res.


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> What will you do with the case?


Fit one hell of a beast in it.Best of the best + more.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1lv3rflame*
> 
> In 13-15 months, Ill be leaving this group, _*to join the more exclusive*_ Cosmos 2 club, as the storm trooper, cannot fit my upcoming hardware.


sounds like he had to talk himself into it lol]\

also i bet you are wrong. i bet it COULD fit it. you just dont want to mod it (or mod it anymore)

the CosII is a great case though i will say. i decided not to buy it because i wanted the looks of the stryker and that is not something i regret one bit.


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sounds like he had to talk himself into it lol]\
> 
> also i bet you are wrong. i bet it COULD fit it. you just dont want to mod it (or mod it anymore)
> 
> the CosII is a great case though i will say. i decided not to buy it because i wanted the looks of the stryker and that is not something i regret one bit.


Regarding the mod part. Your right. But I bet, you can't fit 10 3,5" hdd s in the Stryker








And "exclusive" because there is no official clubs


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1lv3rflame*
> 
> Regarding the mod part. Your right. But I bet, you can't fit 10 3,5" hdd s in the Stryker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And "exclusive" because there is no official clubs


pffft totally doable. * never said duct tape was out of the equation


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1lv3rflame*
> 
> i got a 360 rad atm, and a 240 inside atm (360 is on the outsite) + the Storm Trooper isent really fit for a 3970x and 2way 690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But basicly, i'll get alot of HDD's and 1 more SSD, a 1500w psu and lotss of fans. and perhaps a 360 res.


Yeah 360 wont fit unless you mod the top, the trooper can cool 2 690's and a 3970 internal if your creative









I have a HOT 8350 at 1.57 volts 5.0ghz and 2 7970's under water aswell. 1000 watt psu, 8 fans and custom psu cover. Total rad setup is a ex280 on top, ex240 in bottom and a 120 on back perfect amount of rads. But I understand the cosmos 2 decision I want one too mabye if I sell the trooper build I just finished








The 280+120 is basically a 360 if not better my a tiny winy bit







. But ya my hard drives are mounted behind right case panel with all my wiring to hdd's inside, Have 1 3.5 wd and an samsung 840 ssd


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Yeah 360 wont fit unless you mod the top, the trooper can cool 2 690's and a 3970 internal if your creative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a HOT 8350 at 1.57 volts 5.0ghz and 2 7970's under water aswell. 1000 watt psu, 8 fans and custom psu cover. Total rad setup is a ex280 on top, ex240 in bottom and a 120 on back perfect amount of rads. But I understand the cosmos 2 decision I want one too mabye if I sell the trooper build I just finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 280+120 is basically a 360 if not better my a tiny winy bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But ya my hard drives are mounted behind right case panel with all my wiring to hdd's inside, Have 1 3.5 wd and an samsung 840 ssd


Yus. + the Cosmos 2, can fit a 200mm rad in front, 140/120 in the back, 360 top, x2 240 on bottom (1 nativly) and lots of room


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1lv3rflame*
> 
> Yus. + the Cosmos 2, can fit a 200mm rad in front, 140/120 in the back, 360 top, x2 240 on bottom (1 nativly) and lots of room


I had the Cosmos II on the short list too..but that price..ouch


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *S1lv3rflame*
> 
> Yus. + the Cosmos 2, can fit a 200mm rad in front, 140/120 in the back, 360 top, x2 240 on bottom (1 nativly) and lots of room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the Cosmos II on the short list too..but that price..ouch
Click to expand...

And don't forget to add the price of a hand truck to have to move that case loaded.


----------



## oerfydkn09




----------



## FlyingSolo

Sorry posted in wrong place


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> And don't forget to add the price of a hand truck to have to move that case loaded.


Pfft... I moved a pc. aprox 30-40 kg ish, on a moped, for 10 miles.







That case is no problem!


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I had the Cosmos II on the short list too..but that price..ouch


Well. i need 13 items to complete my pc. i buy 1 item per month, i'll allow 2 extra months, incasse there iss something else i want







Soo.


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oerfydkn09*





I do like that sleeving, and it looks neat as well, but that low profile cooler? Nah...


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1lv3rflame*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> And don't forget to add the price of a hand truck to have to move that case loaded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pfft... I moved a pc. aprox 30-40 kg ish, on a moped, for 10 miles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That case is no problem!
Click to expand...

40kg = approx., *88 lbs US.*

You like that physical workout don't you?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1lv3rflame*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I had the Cosmos II on the short list too..but that price..ouch
> 
> 
> 
> Well. i need 13 items to complete my pc. i buy 1 item per month, i'll allow 2 extra months, incasse there iss something else i want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soo.
Click to expand...

Hmmm....., that makes it about 15 months.

So enjoy your Storm Trooper and this awesome club that much longer.


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Hmmm....., that makes it about 15 months.
> 
> So enjoy your Storm Trooper and this awesome club that much longer.


Indeed


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> 40kg = approx., *88 lbs US.*
> 
> You like that physical workout don't you?


Nah







But the Trooper is easy to carry, and its easy to lift







Only issue when riding a moped, iss that you loose some steering in the front.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1lv3rflame*
> 
> Nah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the Trooper is easy to carry, and its easy to lift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only issue when riding a moped, iss that you loose some steering in the front.


I'll bet you set the world record for doing wheelies on a moped


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I'll bet you set the world record for doing wheelies on a moped


----------



## nickt1862




----------



## soljarag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> motherboard then radiator then install the block on cpu


Thanks..... and should I have the H100i Fans as intakes or outtakes? (I already rotated the hard drive fans to the front position


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I'll bet you set the world record for doing wheelies on a moped


Nah







it's already a heavy moped, and I got the record for snow drifting with stuck throttle cable


----------



## benito

13 post without a trooper/stryker in sight? BLASPHEMY!!!!


----------



## ChironX

Hey guys, a Trooper owner here (pics soon). I am trying to watercool my rig and already have a Swiftech Slim QuietPower 360 Radiator lying around, and a 45mm 240 copper rad for the bottom.

Here's my question -

1. Where is the best spot to mount the 360 considering I will also need to mount the 240 radiator?
2. If I mount the radiator top/front, then where do I mount the mechanical HDD considering it runs hotter than a SSD and takes more space than the SSD as well..
3. I have an idea to change the front fascia of the trooper from mesh to a brushed metal like finish (Similar to obsidian or silverstone cases), is there a simple way to accomplish this?

Thank you!


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benito*
> 
> 13 post without a trooper/stryker in sight? BLASPHEMY!!!!


That is one clean, green machine!
Can I ask about the bottom shelf type thing that covers your PSU etc? Did you make it yourself and did you have to do much modding/cutting?


----------



## benito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> That is one clean, green machine!
> Can I ask about the bottom shelf type thing that covers your PSU etc? Did you make it yourself and did you have to do much modding/cutting?


I Made the PSU Cover my self, it is two pieces of steel welded together then I cutout the spot for the bottom rad. Link to build log in sig. There are pictures there of how I made the PSU cover


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benito*
> 
> I Made the PSU Cover my self, it is two pieces of steel welded together then I cutout the spot for the bottom rad. Link to build log in sig. There are pictures there of how I made the PSU cover


Cool okay









So I'd like to join this club now! I've filled out the form, here's a link to my kind of build log with pics of my stormtrooper







http://www.overclock.net/t/1373769/build-log-swap-from-define-r3-to-cm-stormtrooper#post_19603892


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benito*
> 
> 13 post without a trooper/stryker in sight? BLASPHEMY!!!!


I gotta ask, but cutting the case like you did probably didn't do much good for the rigidity, right?

However it does look awesome!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChironX*
> 
> Hey guys, a Trooper owner here (pics soon). I am trying to watercool my rig and already have a Swiftech Slim QuietPower 360 Radiator lying around, and a 45mm 240 copper rad for the bottom.
> 
> Here's my question -
> 
> 1. Where is the best spot to mount the 360 considering I will also need to mount the 240 radiator?
> 2. If I mount the radiator top/front, then where do I mount the mechanical HDD considering it runs hotter than a SSD and takes more space than the SSD as well..
> 3. I have an idea to change the front fascia of the trooper from mesh to a brushed metal like finish (Similar to obsidian or silverstone cases), is there a simple way to accomplish this?
> 
> Thank you!


you can mod it and mount it in the top.
if you do the front... well you need to make a mount for the hdd
as for the 240 without modding top or bottom without drawer.
you in theory can mount the 360 up top without modding but 1 side will not have good airflow.

but once you get into modding case.... sky is the limit


----------



## benito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I gotta ask, but cutting the case like you did probably didn't do much good for the rigidity, right?
> 
> However it does look awesome!


without the top rad w/mounts and the front three fans and their mount the case is flimsy, once the top rad and the mount for the three front fans are in place it stiffens up a bit, and when the side panels are on it is fairly solid. i leave the left side panel off though. i look to see it.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benito*
> 
> without the top rad w/mounts and the front three fans and their mount the case is flimsy, once the top rad and the mount for the three front fans are in place it stiffens up a bit, and when the side panels are on it is fairly solid. i leave the left side panel off though. i look to see it.


Cool Mod, Question, What Res do you have mounted in there? Mabye a link?


----------



## benito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Cool Mod, Question, What Res do you have mounted in there? Mabye a link?


http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_318_657&products_id=26443


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benito*
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_318_657&products_id=26443


+ rep, thanks 250 is great size for this case!


----------



## dangerdan87

All I have is 3 peices to my build.

I have the case, Maximus V Extreme MOBO, and a Corsair AX1200 PSU (not pictured)


----------



## HighwayStar

So many strykers... I want one now lol


----------



## jayvo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dangerdan87*
> 
> All I have is 3 peices to my build.
> 
> I have the case, Maximus V Extreme MOBO, and a Corsair AX1200 PSU (not pictured)


Nice! I have the same thing except a Corsair AX850


----------



## indyrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayvo*
> 
> Nice! I have the same thing except a Corsair AX850


----------



## NIK1

What's the best way to mount rad fans on the top of a Storm Trooper case. Have it as intake or exhaust. Right now I have the front 2 as intake, side panel, I put two there as intake, back as exhaust, and the top rad fans as exhaust. With the size and air flow of the trooper should I have the rad fans as intake bringing cooler air inside. What setup do you have and what do you think is best..


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> What's the best way to mount rad fans on the top of a Storm Trooper case. Have it as intake or exhaust. Right now I have the front 2 as intake, side panel, I put two there as intake, back as exhaust, and the top rad fans as exhaust. With the size and air flow of the trooper should I have the rad fans as intake bringing cooler air inside. What setup do you have and what do you think is best..


1 fan in the front blowing cool air on it
2 fans in top blowing cool air through radiator
1 fan in back exhausting air
I prefer it like this because I don't like too many fans, so a bit of warmer air past the ram doesn't hurt.

What kind of graphics card do you have?
I noticed that my graphics card shoots out loads of hot air towards the side panel, that's why I haven't got any fans on it.
Also pix would be handy.


----------



## NIK1

Graphics card is a Gigabyte 7970.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Update on the Trooper pedestal


----------



## TeeBlack

New to the club and here's my storm trooper.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Update on the Trooper pedestal










looks awesome. may have to do something similar!~ please keep us posted!~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeeBlack*
> 
> New to the club and here's my storm trooper.


/welcome!~


----------



## DirtyZ

A little update to my rig. Added in a GPU block to my xspc loop as well as an extra 240mm radiator. I figured the stock xspc pump to not be strong enough to handle the extra pressure requirements, so I also installed a swiftech pump.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyZ*
> 
> A little update to my rig. Added in a GPU block to my xspc loop as well as an extra 240mm radiator. I figured the stock xspc pump to not be strong enough to handle the extra pressure requirements, so I also installed a swiftech pump.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


More rads = better








But you figured the D5 wouldn't be strong enough??







Didn't it had a red dial thingy at the back?
You should change that green tube to black.


----------



## badkarma013

I might have to give the asus ares ii a try!!!


----------



## EvylCyn

I'm the proud new owner of a CM Storm Trooper







but I have questions.
Am I supposed to have a couple of leftover fan connectors coming from the front I/O panel/case fans? I have a brown 3pin and a black 2pin and I can't for the life of me figure out where/what I'm supposed to do with them. Also, is the fan controller worth using or should I just plug in the fans to there respective points on the mobo? I have a Crosshair V Formula-Z. If I'm not mistaken I can set the fans via UEFI BIOS if they are connected to the mobo directly, does it do the same from the fan controller on the case?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badkarma013*
> 
> I might have to give the asus ares ii a try!!!


Bastard!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvylCyn*
> 
> I'm the proud new owner of a CM Storm Trooper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I have questions.
> Am I supposed to have a couple of leftover fan connectors coming from the front I/O panel/case fans? I have a brown 3pin and a black 2pin and I can't for the life of me figure out where/what I'm supposed to do with them. Also, is the fan controller worth using or should I just plug in the fans to there respective points on the mobo? I have a Crosshair V Formula-Z. If I'm not mistaken I can set the fans via UEFI BIOS if they are connected to the mobo directly, does it do the same from the fan controller on the case?











Leftovers are no problem. I would suggest to use the mobo headers (easier). Check the manual for max power draw (1A I think).


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvylCyn*
> 
> I'm the proud new owner of a CM Storm Trooper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I have questions.
> Am I supposed to have a couple of leftover fan connectors coming from the front I/O panel/case fans? I have a brown 3pin and a black 2pin and I can't for the life of me figure out where/what I'm supposed to do with them. Also, is the fan controller worth using or should I just plug in the fans to there respective points on the mobo? I have a Crosshair V Formula-Z. If I'm not mistaken I can set the fans via UEFI BIOS if they are connected to the mobo directly, does it do the same from the fan controller on the case?


The extra connectors on the front fans are for the leds. Just connect them to the front panel fan controller, you can then also switch the leds on/off on the front panel.

To control the fans, you have to choose between the M/B controller, or the one that came with the case. They're completely seperate. You can also connect some to the motherboard, and some to the front panel controller, but for the BIOS/EFI controller can only change the speed if the fan has 4 pins and the stock ones don't.

EDIT: I just realised you have the Trooper, so the first part might not be correct in your case. I'm not sure if the Trooper has the extra cables for the leds.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvylCyn*
> 
> I'm the proud new owner of a CM Storm Trooper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I have questions.
> Am I supposed to have a couple of leftover fan connectors coming from the front I/O panel/case fans? I have a brown 3pin and a black 2pin and I can't for the life of me figure out where/what I'm supposed to do with them. Also, is the fan controller worth using or should I just plug in the fans to there respective points on the mobo? I have a Crosshair V Formula-Z. If I'm not mistaken I can set the fans via UEFI BIOS if they are connected to the mobo directly, does it do the same from the fan controller on the case?


2pins are for leds 3 pins are fans. ( i have only seen a handful {literally i can count them on one hand} of fans that have a 2 pin led but if your into modding i have found a way to use this for regular led without cutting wires. ebay moddiy

most people do not like the fan controller due to the fact it uses voltage pulsing ( vs voltage adjusting like a rheostat ) do unless you run it @ 100 % you can hear a whine from the fans ( i cant but this is one of the complaints ) and leds will blink in fan that take power from the voltage wire


----------



## EvylCyn

Quote:


> The extra connectors on the front fans are for the leds. Just connect them to the fan controller, you can then also switch the leds on/off on the front panel.


the front fans are already connected with both wires. I'm referring to the male ends that a fan/led would connect into (they have the pins on them NOT holes). When hooking up the stock case were there any extra cables already wired in to the top control panel that were not used?
Quote:


> Leftovers are no problem. I would suggest to use the mobo headers (easier). Check the manual for max power draw (1A I think).


Yes 1A is correct. So I should disconnect all the fans from the control panel and just hook them up to my mobo?


----------



## DirtyZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> More rads = better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you figured the D5 wouldn't be strong enough??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't it had a red dial thingy at the back?
> You should change that green tube to black.


No, I added the d5 in this update. I originally had an xspc rasa 750 kit that has a pretty weak pump permanently mounted inside the dual bay reservoir. So now, the in tank pump just has to push coolant downward through the lower radiator and the d5 does the grunt work pushing it back up the hill. And I honestly just ran out of my black hose and wanted to get it up and running for a weekend of gaming, so the gross discolored hose will stay until I do a coolant flush most likely in late summer when I update my archaic CPU (i5-750). Loving the update so far. CPU temperature ended up rising a few degrees under CPU/GPU loading, but seeing my GPU temps in the 40s was well worth it. The decibel level decrease is wonderful as well. Now I'm on the hunt for some nice fans to replace the random assortment I currently have.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvylCyn*
> 
> the front fans are already connected with both wires. I'm referring to the male ends that a fan/led would connect into (they have the pins on them NOT holes). When hooking up the stock case were there any extra cables already wired in to the top control panel that were not used?


You mean the outputs on the controller? My Stryker has 4 fan connectors (3 cables, one has 2 connectors) and 3 led connectors. I'm using all the fan connectors and 2 of the 3 led connectors.


----------



## EvylCyn

Quote:


> You mean the outputs on the controller? My Stryker has 4 fan connectors (3 cables, one has 2 connectors) and 3 led connectors. I'm using all the fan connectors and 2 of the 3 led connectors.


I'll have to get you some pics.
The brown cable with 2 connectors only has one used and what I'm thinking is a 2pin LED connector(all black) is also unused. Everything else is connected. I just don't know which cables are connected to which fan to make sure all of them are correct and fully connected. As of right now since I just got the case it is completely stock. 1 200mm fan(Top), 1 140mm fan (rear) 2 120mm fans (HDD cages rotated to front) I will be adding 2 120mm fans to the side shortly- I just wanted to get everything else connected/figured out before I start adding things. The pics will be a few hours as my camera isn't here.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyZ*
> 
> No, I added the d5 in this update. I originally had an xspc rasa 750 kit that has a pretty weak pump permanently mounted inside the dual bay reservoir. So now, the in tank pump just has to push coolant downward through the lower radiator and the d5 does the grunt work pushing it back up the hill. And I honestly just ran out of my black hose and wanted to get it up and running for a weekend of gaming, so the gross discolored hose will stay until I do a coolant flush most likely in late summer when I update my archaic CPU (i5-750). Loving the update so far. CPU temperature ended up rising a few degrees under CPU/GPU loading, but seeing my GPU temps in the 40s was well worth it. The decibel level decrease is wonderful as well. Now I'm on the hunt for some nice fans to replace the random assortment I currently have.


yeah, gpu's can get pretty hot. Mine does 67C in Arma 3 (Ultra). Can't wait till I get all the parts and cool my Matrix.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvylCyn*
> 
> Yes 1A is correct. So I should disconnect all the fans from the control panel and just hook them up to my mobo?


It's what you want, really. Try them both out and see what you prefer. Hook them on the case fan controller for manual labor or on your mobo for auto control..the choice is yours


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Can I please join the club?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Can I please join the club?


To join the club you need to follow the instructions in post # 1.









Nice rig BTW!


----------



## ronquilent

How do you mount HDDs and SSDs on the sides of the bay mounts if I choose to put a 360mm res as a front mount? This is pretty much the only thing that's keeping me from doing a front mount with a 360mm since I'm not that into heavy modding yet as this is my first build.

Also, what do you guys think about this setup:

Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper Triple 120mm Radiator
Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120mm x 25mm Fan - 2150 RPM
Tygon E-1000 3/8" ID (1/2" OD) - Plasticizer Free Flexible Tubing
Bitspower Ultimate G 1/4 Thread 3/8" ID x 1/2" OD Compression Fitting
Koolance CPU-380I Intel Liquid Cooling CPU Block
EK GeForce 680 GTX+ VGA Liquid Cooling Block - Acrylic CSQ
Swiftech MCP655-PWM-DRIVE 12v Water Pump

I've been looking at parts for the past couple of weeks and this is what I've kind of come down to but I'm open to any and all comments about changing stuff in the list. Thanks!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Can I please join the club?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










mmm









Nice color on the cables, diy?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> How do you mount HDDs and SSDs on the sides of the bay mounts if I choose to put a 360mm res as a front mount? This is pretty much the only thing that's keeping me from doing a front mount with a 360mm since I'm not that into heavy modding yet as this is my first build.
> 
> Also, what do you guys think about this setup:
> 
> Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper Triple 120mm Radiator
> Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120mm x 25mm Fan - 2150 RPM
> Tygon E-1000 3/8" ID (1/2" OD) - Plasticizer Free Flexible Tubing
> Bitspower Ultimate G 1/4 Thread 3/8" ID x 1/2" OD Compression Fitting
> Koolance CPU-380I Intel Liquid Cooling CPU Block
> EK GeForce 680 GTX+ VGA Liquid Cooling Block - Acrylic CSQ
> Swiftech MCP655-PWM-DRIVE 12v Water Pump
> 
> I've been looking at parts for the past couple of weeks and this is what I've kind of come down to but I'm open to any and all comments about changing stuff in the list. Thanks!


1st A2Q: Velcro
2nd A2Q: looks okay to me, except the tubes as I'm not a fan of Tygon. And what about a reservoir?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> How do you mount HDDs and SSDs on the sides of the bay mounts if I choose to put a 360mm res as a front mount? This is pretty much the only thing that's keeping me from doing a front mount with a 360mm since I'm not that into heavy modding yet as this is my first build.
> 
> Also, what do you guys think about this setup:
> 
> Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper Triple 120mm Radiator
> Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120mm x 25mm Fan - 2150 RPM
> Tygon E-1000 3/8" ID (1/2" OD) - Plasticizer Free Flexible Tubing
> Bitspower Ultimate G 1/4 Thread 3/8" ID x 1/2" OD Compression Fitting
> Koolance CPU-380I Intel Liquid Cooling CPU Block
> EK GeForce 680 GTX+ VGA Liquid Cooling Block - Acrylic CSQ
> Swiftech MCP655-PWM-DRIVE 12v Water Pump
> 
> I've been looking at parts for the past couple of weeks and this is what I've kind of come down to but I'm open to any and all comments about changing stuff in the list. Thanks!


if i am reading this right. you want to mount your hdds/sdds in the front bays AND mount a 360 as a front mounted rad? 1 you have the rad sick out the front and get rid of the bay covers. ( you will have to make a bracket to hold the rad OR ) 2 you dont without heavy modding so you use a 240 and put then all in either the top or bottom.

really the only place for a triple without heavy modding is the top ( assuming you want to keep the stock look all you have to do is cut a little metal to let the last fan have an exaust ) or hanging off the back of the case

if anyone has any better ideas let me know as well!~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice color on the cables, diy?
> 1st A2Q: Velcro
> 2nd A2Q: looks okay to me, except the tubes as I'm not a fan of Tygon. And what about a reservoir?


sdds + velcro are ok but i dont think that is a good idea with mechanical hdds. as the velcro would entrap all the heat to the circuitry


----------



## ronquilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 1st A2Q: Velcro
> 2nd A2Q: looks okay to me, except the tubes as I'm not a fan of Tygon. And what about a reservoir?


What other tubing do you recommend for a simple, distilled water setup? I'm looking for something that will stay clear and won't look cloudy after some months of usage.

Also, do you recommend any specific biocide or silver kill coil for the loop? I hear a lot of conflicting opinions on if kill coils or biocide should be used or not and problems with using kill coils when having nickel in the loop. Will there be any issues with galvanic corrosion with the items in the list?

I was thinking about Swiftech MCRES Micro Rev. 2 but if there was a way to fit one of the cylindrical reservoirs I see around quite often that would be nice.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:
Originally Posted by ronquilent View Post

What other tubing do you recommend for a simple, distilled water setup? I'm looking for something that will stay clear and won't look cloudy after some months of usage.

Also, do you recommend any specific biocide or silver kill coil for the loop? I hear a lot of conflicting opinions on if kill coils or biocide should be used or not and problems with using kill coils when having nickel in the loop. Will there be any issues with galvanic corrosion with the items in the list?

I was thinking about Swiftech MCRES Micro Rev. 2 but if there was a way to fit one of the cylindrical reservoirs I see around quite often that would be nice.

short answer yes. but it will be minimal. ill try to post a link in a sec

martins liquid lab

ALL metals will corrode unless you have 100% of the same metal in a loop with few exceptions but i think that is a really good read

meh after editing editied wrong post too lazy to fix quotes atm


----------



## Mega Man

YAY DOUBLE POSTS !!!!!


----------



## ronquilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> if i am reading this right. you want to mount your hdds/sdds in the front bays AND mount a 360 as a front mounted rad? 1 you have the rad sick out the front and get rid of the bay covers. ( you will have to make a bracket to hold the rad OR ) 2 you dont without heavy modding so you use a 240 and put then all in either the top or bottom.
> 
> really the only place for a triple without heavy modding is the top ( assuming you want to keep the stock look all you have to do is cut a little metal to let the last fan have an exaust ) or hanging off the back of the case
> 
> if anyone has any better ideas let me know as well!~


Well, I read here that you could put a 360mm rad in the front which basically takes up all the bay spaces:
http://www.cmhd.tv/index_blog.php/cm-trooper-water-cooling-options-part-3-front-mounted-radiator/4464/2

I'm not sure if there's really a way to permanently secure the reservoir other than using velcro or the pieces of tubing as shown in the tutorial link.

I was planning on side mounting my 2 HDDs and 1 SSD but I wasn't sure how people were doing that from the pictures I've seen. SortOfGrim pointed out that it's done with velcro so I'll give that a shot.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sdds + velcro are ok but i dont think that is a good idea with mechanical hdds. as the velcro would entrap all the heat to the circuitry


i know it isnt phrased correctly but it is ment to be a question


----------



## TeeBlack

Just wondering has anyone mounted a Alphacool Monsta 240 in the bottom or 360 Monsta in the front of their Trooper/Stryker?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeeBlack*
> 
> Just wondering has anyone mounted a Alphacool Monsta 240 in the bottom or 360 Monsta in the front of their Trooper/Stryker?


yes you can you have to take out the drawer and the bottom hd cage but bey easily done.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice color on the cables, diy?


Bitfenix alchemy extensions actually







I didn't really feel confident enough to braid my own cables, nor would I have the patience lol. Thanks though


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> if i am reading this right. you want to mount your hdds/sdds in the front bays AND mount a 360 as a front mounted rad? 1 you have the rad sick out the front and get rid of the bay covers. ( you will have to make a bracket to hold the rad OR ) 2 you dont without heavy modding so you use a 240 and put then all in either the top or bottom.
> 
> really the only place for a triple without heavy modding is the top ( assuming you want to keep the stock look all you have to do is cut a little metal to let the last fan have an exaust ) or hanging off the back of the case
> 
> if anyone has any better ideas let me know as well!~
> 
> 
> sdds + velcro are ok but i dont think that is a good idea with mechanical hdds. as the velcro would entrap all the heat to the circuitry


well, I had a old skool hdd taped to the side of my case (the flat side against it, not where you saw the pcb). I had no issues with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> What other tubing do you recommend for a simple, distilled water setup? I'm looking for something that will stay clear and won't look cloudy after some months of usage.
> 
> Also, do you recommend any specific biocide or silver kill coil for the loop? I hear a lot of conflicting opinions on if kill coils or biocide should be used or not and problems with using kill coils when having nickel in the loop. Will there be any issues with galvanic corrosion with the items in the list?
> 
> I was thinking about Swiftech MCRES Micro Rev. 2 but if there was a way to fit one of the cylindrical reservoirs I see around quite often that would be nice.


I'm biased to go with Feser tubes. I had distilled water with a silver coil before but it started to look funky. Now I use Feser One (UV) coolant and I'm very happy about it.


----------



## ronquilent

What other additives would you recommend for keeping the loop as clear as possible? For now I want to go with the absolute basic with respect to coolants, etc. But I don't want the loop to gunk up or turn cloudy either.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> What other additives would you recommend for keeping the loop as clear as possible? For now I want to go with the absolute basic with respect to coolants, etc. But I don't want the loop to gunk up or turn cloudy either.


pt-nuke.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> pt-nuke.


+1 distilled water and ptnuke or dead water ( basically same thing. )

good reading for you


----------



## ronquilent

I wonder if that OptiShield anti-corrosive is as good as Rockworth on martinsliquidlab says it is. I can't find a bottle smaller than 1 pint on their site though...

I couldn't find PT-Nuke on frozencpu. Anywhere else you guys got it from?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> I wonder if that OptiShield anti-corrosive is as good as Rockworth on martinsliquidlab says it is. I can't find a bottle smaller than 1 pint on their site though...
> 
> I couldn't find PT-Nuke on frozencpu. Anywhere else you guys got it from?


IandH dead water

PT Nuke

if you go pt nuke i recommend using the blue one.

as it is not recommended to use chlorine in pc water cooling. it will eat your rubber alive ( also eats plastic )

dont forget that is just a review poster on martins liquid lab. i take all reviews with a grain of salt. i listen to martin because i have checked what he says and it is true. also he is very well known in the pc water cooling world


----------



## Killbuzzjrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeeBlack*
> 
> Just wondering has anyone mounted a Alphacool Monsta 240 in the bottom or 360 Monsta in the front of their Trooper/Stryker?


Yup.


----------



## ronquilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> IandH dead water
> 
> PT Nuke
> 
> if you go pt nuke i recommend using the blue one.
> 
> as it is not recommended to use chlorine in pc water cooling. it will eat your rubber alive ( also eats plastic )
> 
> dont forget that is just a review poster on martins liquid lab. i take all reviews with a grain of salt. i listen to martin because i have checked what he says and it is true. also he is very well known in the pc water cooling world


That's true, it's just one reviewer. Plus, I haven't really heard about that other corrosion inhibitor anywhere else.

Does the IandH dead water perform the same as PT Nuke? They're both just copper sulfate right? Should this be used instead of or alongside a silver kill coil?

Thanks for your help btw! Water cooling is a big step for me in this first build and I'm nervous about screwing it up haha. Hope you don't mind all the questions!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> That's true, it's just one reviewer. Plus, I haven't really heard about that other corrosion inhibitor anywhere else.
> 
> Does the IandH dead water perform the same as PT Nuke? They're both just copper sulfate right? Should this be used instead of or alongside a silver kill coil?
> 
> Thanks for your help btw! Water cooling is a big step for me in this first build and I'm nervous about screwing it up haha. Hope you don't mind all the questions!


we are here to help that is the beauty of OCN

yes ptnuke and dead water are the same thing pt nuke has an added ingredient {citrus acid} when i bough frozen cpu and microcenter were out of dead water. so i went pt nuke otherwise i would of bought dead water ( i dont want acid in my loop )
however my loop has been up for ~ 3 months with no problems running just distilled and pt nuke. my loop is in the sun and still no growth or discoloration tubes seem foggy but i think it is just the clear tubes i am using and there is an orange hue from my fans ( i can prove that ) there is nothing in my system as i have checked. all i do do is top it off.

mixed debates about mixing kill coil and copper sulfate. most reviews i have seen with both have no problems. some do


----------



## TeeBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killbuzzjrad*
> 
> Yup.


man that looks sweet thanks! how is it mounted to the front?


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeeBlack*
> 
> man that looks sweet! thanks


What did you do to mount the rad, mabye a link or something to what rad stand if thats what you used?


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killbuzzjrad*
> 
> Yup.


----------



## TeeBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> What did you do to mount the rad, mabye a link or something to what rad stand if thats what you used?


that's not my rig but i want to know the samething you asking.


----------



## ronquilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yes ptnuke and dead water are the same thing pt nuke has an added ingredient {citrus acid} when i bough frozen cpu and microcenter were out of dead water. so i went pt nuke otherwise i would of bought dead water ( i dont want acid in my loop )
> however my loop has been up for ~ 3 months with no problems running just distilled and pt nuke. my loop is in the sun and still no growth or discoloration tubes seem foggy but i think it is just the clear tubes i am using and there is an orange hue from my fans ( i can prove that ) there is nothing in my system as i have checked. all i do do is top it off.


What kind of tubing do you use? Also, do you have a push-pull or just a push or pull setup?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> What kind of tubing do you use? Also, do you have a push-pull or just a push or pull setup?


atm i am running the stuff that came in the set. H2O-X20 Edge HD Series
i have push pull. gonna take my cougars off though and buy some more from swiftech again the ones that come with this set they are amazing !~


----------



## Killbuzzjrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> What did you do to mount the rad, mabye a link or something to what rad stand if thats what you used?


I picked up a piece of aluminum and made two brackets that are mounted between the rad and the fans. It is a pain in the butt to get it all attached but it is really solid.


----------



## TeeBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killbuzzjrad*
> 
> I picked up a piece of aluminum and made two brackets that are mounted between the rad and the fans. It is a pain in the butt to get it all attached but it is really solid.


cool thanks


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killbuzzjrad*
> 
> I picked up a piece of aluminum and made two brackets that are mounted between the rad and the fans. It is a pain in the butt to get it all attached but it is really solid.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## ronquilent

Is this a reasonable price for this water cooling equipment? I wonder if I should buy these things separately from different online stores... The added shipping cost is the only thing that keeps me from doing that atm though.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> Is this a reasonable price for this water cooling equipment? I wonder if I should buy these things separately from different online stores... The added shipping cost is the only thing that keeps me from doing that atm though.


Looking at your equipment its all nice! Few things I noticed...

Shouldn't you need 10 compression or fittings?
4 gpu/cpu block, 2 rad, 2 pump, 2 res?? = 10

...cant tell

Also what site are your ordering from?


----------



## JJTT

Hi Everyone, I'm new here, just finished my stryker build not to long ago and figured i might as well share ....so here is my humble rig


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Looking at your equipment its all nice! Few things I noticed...
> 
> Shouldn't you need 10 compression or fittings?
> 4 gpu/cpu block, 2 rad, 2 pump, 2 res?? = 10
> 
> ...cant tell
> 
> Also what site are your ordering from?


that is frozencpu i think "OCN" Still gets you 5% off too

http://www.overclock.net/t/1251825/frozencpu-coupon-code-for-5-1-off-now-active-code-is-ocn/0_100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJTT*
> 
> Hi Everyone, I'm new here, just finished my stryker build not to long ago and figured i might as well share ....so here is my humble rig


Looks great /welcome ~!

put your rig in so we can help you ( use rigbuilder top right of this web page !~ )


----------



## JJTT




----------



## TeeBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJTT*


sweet looking rig


----------



## ronquilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Looking at your equipment its all nice! Few things I noticed...
> 
> Shouldn't you need 10 compression or fittings?
> 4 gpu/cpu block, 2 rad, 2 pump, 2 res?? = 10
> 
> ...cant tell
> 
> Also what site are your ordering from?


I subtracted 2 compression fittings for the res since it already comes with barbs and I've heard a couple of owner's of the Swiftech Micro Res say that compression fittings don't fit next to each other on that particular res?... Not sure how to go around that problem with compression fittings. :/

This is from frozencpu.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> I subtracted 2 compression fittings for the res since it already comes with barbs and I've heard a couple of owner's of the Swiftech Micro Res say that compression fittings don't fit next to each other on that particular res?... Not sure how to go around that problem with compression fittings. :/
> 
> This is from frozencpu.


g1/4 angled fittings 45 or 30 deg i would say


----------



## ronquilent

I want to avoid any angled fittings if possible but I'll get them if that's the only way I suppose.

I found this: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?187458-Bitspower-G-1-4-quot-Temperature-Sensor-Stop-Fitting&p=2982780&viewfull=1#post2982780




I can't really tell what size they are.. Will the 1/2 OD, 3/8 ID compression fittings with the tubing fit on this? It looks like a tight squeeze.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> I want to avoid any angled fittings if possible but I'll get them if that's the only way I suppose.
> 
> I found this: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?187458-Bitspower-G-1-4-quot-Temperature-Sensor-Stop-Fitting&p=2982780&viewfull=1#post2982780
> 
> I can't really tell what size they are.. Will the 1/2 OD, 3/8 ID compression fittings with the tubing fit on this? It looks like a tight squeeze.


it says in the prior post 3/8x5/8


----------



## NetSky

Hello everybody !

I'm new, I'm french (so sry for my bad and poor English...).

Tomorrow I get my new case: Storm Stryker. (and 1meter of white LED band, NZXT)
So, I join this thread









I want to make a casemod of the Stryker, with airbrush effects.

My specs:

-*Motherboard:* Asus Rampage IV Formula
-*Processor:* Intel core i7 3930K (@stock)
-*Freezer:* Corsair H80
-*RAM:* 4x4Go Corsair Vengeance @2400Mhz (PC19200)
-*GPU:* 2x HD7950 Vapor-X in CFX
-*Power Supply:* 850W Antec 80+ Gold
-*1SSD:* Corsair Force GS 180Go SATA III
-*2HDD:* (Game and Softs: 1To, DATA: 3To) SATA III

Actually I'm with Cooler Master HAF 912 Plus.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NetSky*
> 
> Hello everybody !
> 
> I'm new, I'm french (so sry for my bad and poor English...).
> 
> Tomorrow I get my new case: Storm Stryker. (and 1meter of white LED band, NZXT)
> So, I join this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to make a casemod of the Stryker, with airbrush effects.
> 
> My specs:
> 
> -*Motherboard:* Asus Rampage IV Formula
> -*Processor:* Intel core i7 3930K (@stock)
> -*Freezer:* Corsair H80
> -*RAM:* 4x4Go Corsair Vengeance @2400Mhz (PC19200)
> -*GPU:* 2x HD7950 Vapor-X in CFX
> -*Power Supply:* 850W Antec 80+ Gold
> -*1SSD:* Corsair Force GS 180Go SATA III
> -*2HDD:* (Game and Softs: 1To, DATA: 3To) SATA III
> 
> Actually I'm with Cooler Master HAF 912 Plus.


welcome !~ should fill out a rigbuilder ( upper right hand corner of this page )

also tropper is on sale @ newegg here is my post great deal !~~~


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I want to avoid any angled fittings if possible but I'll get them if that's the only way I suppose.
> 
> I found this: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?187458-Bitspower-G-1-4-quot-Temperature-Sensor-Stop-Fitting&p=2982780&viewfull=1#post2982780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't really tell what size they are.. Will the 1/2 OD, 3/8 ID compression fittings with the tubing fit on this? It looks like a tight squeeze.


Here are Thermochill 1/2 ID - 3/4 OD fitting on the micro-res, no problem.


----------



## NetSky

Thx, this is done


----------



## GTX Stryker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeeBlack*
> 
> cool thanks


You could also use a "(UN)Designs Rad Bracket"!!!
http://www.undesignsbrackets.com/products/


----------



## GTX Stryker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killbuzzjrad*
> 
> I picked up a piece of aluminum and made two brackets that are mounted between the rad and the fans. It is a pain in the butt to get it all attached but it is really solid.


You could also use a "(UN)Designs Rad Bracket"!!!!
http://www.undesignsbrackets.com/products/

This is what I will use for my PC later on!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTX Stryker*
> 
> You could also use a "(UN)Designs Rad Bracket"!!!!
> http://www.undesignsbrackets.com/products/
> 
> This is what I will use for my PC later on!


only downside is the cost. i would rather make my own for $5
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9611/ex-pmp-166/UNDesigns_525_Bay_Rad_Bracket_Set_-_Black_Powder_Coat_UNRBR1-BLK.html#blank


----------



## Luckyownz

Hi guys,
I just finished my first rig ever, I really enjoyed the build. Hope you like it.
-Asus ROG Rampage IV Formula x79
-Intel i7 3930k @ 3,20 Ghz
-Corsair H100i
-G.Skill Tridentx 1600 Mhz 32 GB (Quad Channel)
-Corsair Neutron GTX 120 GB
-Seagate Constellation 500 GB
-Corsair AX760
-2x Corsair AF120 Perfomance Edition fans
-LG Bluray drive

I'm stilll waiting for my Asus 680 GTX DirectCU ll Top, i think it's gonna fit perfectly








Yeah and the Trooper window sidepanel should come next week too ^^







See u Troopers!


----------



## CapnKrunchy

Quick question: Has anyone managed to fit a 5.25" fan controller into the spot where the stash box is behind the logo? I am planning to do my next build in the Stryker and I wanted to put a 360mm rad in the front but also use a fan controller.


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnKrunchy*
> 
> Quick question: Has anyone managed to fit a 5.25" fan controller into the spot where the stash box is behind the logo? I am planning to do my next build in the Stryker and I wanted to put a 360mm rad in the front but also use a fan controller.


no but it would def. fit with some light modding.


----------



## justinwebb

wish i could find a psu cover


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> wish i could find a psu cover


Hey man I just bought 4 haf psu covbers from the stor like 2 weeks ago but for the life of me I cant find them in the store to even give you a link, anyone have help its like they dissapeared for good -.- Needless to say I have 4 brand new in original box I didn't end up using for my build


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Hey man I just bought 4 haf psu covbers from the stor like 2 weeks ago but for the life of me I cant find them in the store to even give you a link, anyone have help its like they dissapeared for good -.- Needless to say I have 4 brand new in original box I didn't end up using for my build


wish to sell one to me?


----------



## ronquilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> only downside is the cost. i would rather make my own for $5
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9611/ex-pmp-166/UNDesigns_525_Bay_Rad_Bracket_Set_-_Black_Powder_Coat_UNRBR1-BLK.html#blank


Won't this just work too? http://www.cmhd.tv/index_blog.php/cm-trooper-water-cooling-options-part-3-front-mounted-radiator/4464/2 It's not fancy but it looks like it would work.


----------



## sgtgates

Jaja everyone wants my psu covers XD Idk if im gonna sell them yet if I do ill let yall know


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> wish i could find a psu cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Hey man I just bought 4 haf psu covbers from the stor like 2 weeks ago but for the life of me I cant find them in the store to even give you a link, anyone have help its like they dissapeared for good -.- Needless to say I have 4 brand new in original box I didn't end up using for my build.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Jaja everyone wants my psu covers XD Idk if im gonna sell them yet if I do ill let yall know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

4?!! What on earth did you wanted to do with 4 psu covers??

@Justinwebb, not so handy to make your own? You could ask Dwood or somebody alike..


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 4?!! What on earth did you wanted to do with 4 psu covers??
> 
> @Justinwebb, not so handy to make your own? You could ask Dwood or somebody alike..


Experiment, save/ use on other builds


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 4?!! What on earth did you wanted to do with 4 psu covers??
> 
> @Justinwebb, not so handy to make your own? You could ask Dwood or somebody alike..


yea that is what i was going to recommend !~


----------



## TeeBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luckyownz*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I just finished my first rig ever, I really enjoyed the build. Hope you like it.
> -Asus ROG Rampage IV Formula x79
> -Intel i7 3930k @ 3,20 Ghz
> -Corsair H100i
> -G.Skill Tridentx 1600 Mhz 32 GB (Quad Channel)
> -Corsair Neutron GTX 120 GB
> -Seagate Constellation 500 GB
> -Corsair AX760
> -2x Corsair AF120 Perfomance Edition fans
> -LG Bluray drive
> 
> I'm stilll waiting for my Asus 680 GTX DirectCU ll Top, i think it's gonna fit perfectly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and the Trooper window sidepanel should come next week too ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See u Troopers!


nice rig!


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 4?!! What on earth did you wanted to do with 4 psu covers??
> 
> @Justinwebb, not so handy to make your own? You could ask Dwood or somebody alike..


Lol I am quite handy and have an entire basement and shop full of tools, but sadly I work 60-70 hour weeks for the past few months getting some back end systems developed so time is more of an issue. I have endless tools at my disposal though maybe I will try to find some time.


----------



## felix starter

i want to know ,if its possible, how to change the red light in thefront panel?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix starter*
> 
> i want to know ,if its possible, how to change the red light in thefront panel?


grab a soldering iron


----------



## felix starter

front.jpg 20k .jpg file


----------



## felix starter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> grab a soldering iron


ok ok but i dont have one!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix starter*
> 
> ok ok but i dont have one!


they are not too pricy, get a good one though. also need practice soldering.


----------



## felix starter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> they are not too pricy, get a good one though. also need practice soldering.


its kind of easy or i will have to practice a lot?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix starter*
> 
> its kind of easy or i will have to practice a lot?


umm some people have a knack and some ... need lots of practice. i am not the best in soldering i let my wife do it for the most part.....


----------



## felix starter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> umm some people have a knack and some ... need lots of practice. i am not the best in soldering i let my wife do it for the most part.....


lol ok

do you know what type on light is the 3 fan light?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix starter*
> 
> lol ok
> 
> do you know what type on light is the 3 fan light?


idr i know is it 5v and really small. idk the name it is further back in the thread ill see if i can find it for you


----------



## felix starter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> idr i know is it 5v and really small. idk the name it is further back in the thread ill see if i can find it for you


thanks


----------



## Haseo1551

So I have had my CM Storm Trooper for a couple of months now, and I couldn't be any happier. I put the pics of my baby here in the post.


http://imgur.com/r7MtSux




http://imgur.com/fF8xAK9




http://imgur.com/WsxC7eF




http://imgur.com/x1ztSNH




http://imgur.com/pt1myfI


So my question is how do I go about getting wheels on it? I really need wheels on her cause caring this thing up and down stairs and moving it to a car or anywhere is a pain. So is there a video I can see or if someone could make one that would be wonderful. I have tools if I need to put someone on but I don't to go and buy anything yet without knowing how to do it. I've seen several different posts here about it but I'm still a little lost.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haseo1551*
> 
> So I have had my CM Storm Trooper for a couple of months now, and I couldn't be any happier. I put the pics of my baby here in the post.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/r7MtSux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/fF8xAK9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/WsxC7eF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/x1ztSNH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/pt1myfI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So my question is how do I go about getting wheels on it? I really need wheels on her cause caring this thing up and down stairs and moving it to a car or anywhere is a pain. So is there a video I can see or if someone could make one that would be wonderful. I have tools if I need to put someone on but I don't to go and buy anything yet without knowing how to do it. I've seen several different posts here about it but I'm still a little lost.










Trooper

Seen this too?
It's so easy, really. Just measure, drill and fit.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haseo1551*
> 
> So I have had my CM Storm Trooper for a couple of months now, and I couldn't be any happier. I put the pics of my baby here in the post.
> So my question is how do I go about getting wheels on it? I really need wheels on her cause caring this thing up and down stairs and moving it to a car or anywhere is a pain. So is there a video I can see or if someone could make one that would be wonderful. I have tools if I need to put someone on but I don't to go and buy anything yet without knowing how to do it. I've seen several different posts here about it but I'm still a little lost.


with video cards like that i would support them! you dont want a broken pcie slot !~


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> with video cards like that i would support them! you dont want a broken pcie slot !~


Such a tiny one?


----------



## Haseo1551

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trooper
> 
> Seen this too?
> It's so easy, really. Just measure, drill and fit.


Yeah I did see that one, only issue is I don't have the tools to actually mods the case with a drill. :/ I also saw some other wheels on this thread that you can attach to it without any sort of modification. I am a student on campus so its not like I have a drill available. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Haseo1551

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Such a tiny one?


My video card doesn't weight that much at all. In fact it weighs less than my 7870 that I had. There is little to stress on the PCIe slot.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> with video cards like that i would support them! you dont want a broken pcie slot !~
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Haseo1551*
> 
> My video card doesn't weight that much at all. In fact it weighs less than my 7870 that I had. There is little to stress on the PCIe slot.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haseo1551*
> 
> Yeah I did see that one, only issue is I don't have the tools to actually mods the case with a drill. :/ *I also saw some other wheels on this thread that you can attach to it without any sort of modification*. I am a student on campus so its not like I have a drill available. Thanks for the help!


Oh?


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haseo1551*
> 
> Yeah I did see that one, only issue is I don't have the tools to actually mods the case with a drill. :/ I also saw some other wheels on this thread that you can attach to it without any sort of modification. I am a student on campus so its not like I have a drill available. Thanks for the help!


3M makes some super duty strength double sided tape that supports a ton of weight it would hold no problem. Just instead of drilling use the tape to stick to the bottom of the caster plate.


----------



## NASzi

Here's some updated pics with my new ram and CPU Block! : ) I also put white LED's up top and on the bottom of the case.

http://minus.com/lnlRw8z85n3xb

http://minus.com/l48mQ0HJScO4t

http://minus.com/lbpm9mFve0EhIB

http://minus.com/lINIAs9lw3BqX


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> http://minus.com/l48mQ0HJScO4thttp://minus.com/lbpm9mFve0EhIB


Clean and heavenly!


----------



## Haseo1551

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> 3M makes some super duty strength double sided tape that supports a ton of weight it would hold no problem. Just instead of drilling use the tape to stick to the bottom of the caster plate.


I appreciate the help! Mind drawing or explaining a little bit more how I would go about doing this? I'm still a little fuzzy and I'd rather not mess things up.


----------



## ronquilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> Here's some updated pics with my new ram and CPU Block! : ) I also put white LED's up top and on the bottom of the case.


That looks beautiful!







Where did you happen to buy the LED strips from?


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> That looks beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you happen to buy the LED strips from?


ebay for 15 bucks


----------



## OneGun

Just finished my build yesterday.Next week i am getting Crossfire His 7970GHZ editions or a titan still trying to figure it out...


----------



## ronquilent

If I were to buy this for the Stryker, how would I connect it to the power supply? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Waterproof-Pure-White-3528-SMD-300LED-5M-Flexible-Lamp-Car-Light-Strip-12V-EC001-/300678239286?pt=US_Car_Lighting&hash=item4601d1d436


----------



## OneGun

Buy the NZXT case led braided light strip..http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0046Y5Z5G/ref=s9_psimh_gw_p147_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0XJ8M859X5QPHS3WZM22&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1389517282&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## OneGun

How do you guys have your case fans setup in a storm stryker?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> Here's some updated pics with my new ram and CPU Block! : ) I also put white LED's up top and on the bottom of the case.


nice i think you will love it

i have that block and i love it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> If I were to buy this for the Stryker, how would I connect it to the power supply? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Waterproof-Pure-White-3528-SMD-300LED-5M-Flexible-Lamp-Car-Light-Strip-12V-EC001-/300678239286?pt=US_Car_Lighting&hash=item4601d1d436


there are many ways to do it ...

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw=12v+led+strip&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0&_nkw=12v+led+strip+controller&_sacat=0

you can get dimmers, on-off controllers, remote controled ect. i have found some connectors that will let you hook it up to the LED button but long story short i need to find them again moddiy has them ebay although i would reccomend using a relay if going that route.

i wont but next leds there isnt enough imo for the price.

here is another good site for led stuffs

http://www.modelersbrand.com/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> How do you guys have your case fans setup in a storm stryker?


currently i have all fans in except back fan . the extra air pressure pushes out through the cdrom area and other holes


----------



## Mega Man

delete


----------



## ronquilent

Is there a way to control the intensity of the led lights from modelersbrand through software?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> Is there a way to control the intensity of the led lights from modelersbrand through software?


with the 2 pin pwm on aquaero 5 sure but most led stripes you cant with your mobo or any software that i know of.


----------



## dangerdan87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> with the 2 pin pwm on aquaero 5 sure but most led stripes you cant with your mobo or any software that i know of.


I'm thinking about getting some RGB strips with a wireless LED controller. The kits come with an AC and DC power adapter, but I saw somewhere where a guy was making an adapter that would connect to your PSU via a 4 pin molex.

It's pretty neat and you can change brightness, colors, styles (flash, pulse, etc) and turn it off with ease.

On another note, I'm thinking about trying to fit a 120mm Monsta rad on the bottom where thee tool box goes. I figure with a little cutting it should fit. I want to leave ample space between my bottom rad and AX1200 for a drain port.

I'll try to add some acrylic with some mesh to the back of the bays to mount a tube reservoir with a fill port underneath the carry handle


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dangerdan87*
> 
> I'm thinking about getting some RGB strips with a wireless LED controller. The kits come with an AC and DC power adapter, but I saw somewhere where a guy was making an adapter that would connect to your PSU via a 4 pin molex.
> 
> It's pretty neat and you can change brightness, colors, styles (flash, pulse, etc) and turn it off with ease.


yea i will be getting some soon i need to spend 200 on them for me and my wife. getting rgb , uv and cool white leds all controlled via wireless. 15m of each and you just connect the dc power to your 12v from psu ( 4 pin molex ) {most controllers are just 12vdc controllers some are 3v }

look you can see the 12vdc in

http://www.ebay.com/itm/160596691303

http://www.ebay.com/itm/370784687492


----------



## Igyb

I currently have an Antec P182. I am going to be building a new pc with more hard drives but itll be a huge pain because my Gtx Titan pretty much blocks my middle bay.

Does the storm trooper have room issues like that with big gpus? Thinking i might pick one up today but only if itll solve that issue.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Igyb*
> 
> I currently have an Antec P182. I am going to be building a new pc with more hard drives but itll be a huge pain because my Gtx Titan pretty much blocks my middle bay.
> 
> Does the storm trooper have room issues like that with big gpus? Thinking i might pick one up today but only if itll solve that issue.


*no*


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dangerdan87*
> 
> I'm thinking about getting some RGB strips with a wireless LED controller. The kits come with an AC and DC power adapter, but I saw somewhere where a guy was making an adapter that would connect to your PSU via a 4 pin molex.
> 
> It's pretty neat and you can change brightness, colors, styles (flash, pulse, etc) and turn it off with ease.
> 
> On another note, I'm thinking about trying to fit a 120mm Monsta rad on the bottom where thee tool box goes. I figure with a little cutting it should fit. I want to leave ample space between my bottom rad and AX1200 for a drain port.
> 
> I'll try to add some acrylic with some mesh to the back of the bays to mount a tube reservoir with a fill port underneath the carry handle


Dont buy those led lights with the cheap remote..I went through 3 of them in a week and on all of them the remote stopped working within 30 min and yes i changed the batt..I sent them all back to amazon and got me money back..You want changing color case lights try the NZXT HUE.I saw some youtube vids on those and they seem pretty cool..


----------



## rhodes588

So I ditched the stock front fans because the led flickering and the one completely shut off. I installed two new Corsair SP120's and now on low fan level there is a pulsing sound coming from the fans. Anyone know how to stop this? I'm guessing its because the fan controller?


----------



## Igyb

Someome please tell me this cable is for?


[img=http://s2.postimg.org/4g5fvuwud/IMAG0127.jpg]
[img=http://s2.postimg.org/7012pyked/IMAG0125.jpg]

Also do I plug that SATA cord that is with the case into any of the same SATA ports on my motherboard that I connect my hard drives directly into?


----------



## TeeBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Igyb*
> 
> Someome please tell me this cable is for?
> 
> 
> [img=http://s2.postimg.org/4g5fvuwud/IMAG0127.jpg]
> [img=http://s2.postimg.org/7012pyked/IMAG0125.jpg]
> 
> Also do I plug that SATA cord that is with the case into any of the same SATA ports on my motherboard that I connect my hard drives directly into?


that cable is to control the led on the fan with the case on/off led switch.

Sata cable is for the x-dock and plug it into one of your sata ports on your motherboard if you plan on using it.


----------



## Igyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeeBlack*
> 
> that cable is to control the led on the fan with the case on/off led switch.
> 
> Sata cable is for the x-dock and plug it into one of your sata ports on your motherboard if you plan on using it.


Where does the led control cable plug into? The mobo or into the power supply?


----------



## badkarma013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Igyb*
> 
> Where does the led control cable plug into? The mobo or into the power supply?


Plugs into your fan led connector.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhodes588*
> 
> So I ditched the stock front fans because the led flickering and the one completely shut off. I installed two new Corsair SP120's and now on low fan level there is a pulsing sound coming from the fans. Anyone know how to stop this? I'm guessing its because the fan controller?


yes it is .(probably) if you run them on high does the sound go away ? if so then definitely yes
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeeBlack*
> 
> that cable is to control the led on the fan with the case on/off led switch.
> 
> Sata cable is for the x-dock and plug it into one of your sata ports on your motherboard if you plan on using it.


+1


----------



## nickt1862

Too bad that the built in fan controller on this case isn't worth that much.

My front fans on the second slowest speed makes a "pulsating gurgle" sound.

A new fan controller will be installed and possibly replace the top 200mm fan as it's a waste as the top chassis opening is too small for it to be 100% effective in my view.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Too bad that the built in fan controller on this case isn't worth that much.
> 
> My front fans on the second slowest speed makes a "pulsating gurgle" sound.
> 
> A new fan controller will be installed and possibly replace the top 200mm fan as it's a waste as the top chassis opening is too small for it to be 100% effective in my view.


imo most 200mm fans are a waste. 120mm fans can put out more cfm, more static pressure and usually as quiet as one ( depending on which one you get).

might i recommend a aquaero5. they are awesome !~


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Too bad that the built in fan controller on this case isn't worth that much.
> 
> My front fans on the second slowest speed makes a "pulsating gurgle" sound.
> 
> A new fan controller will be installed and possibly replace the top 200mm fan as it's a waste as the top chassis opening is too small for it to be 100% effective in my view.
> 
> 
> 
> imo most 200mm fans are a waste. 120mm fans can put out more cfm, more static pressure and usually as quiet as one ( depending on which one you get).
> 
> might i recommend a aquaero5. they are awesome !~
Click to expand...

Over $200.00 for a fan controller - OUCH!









Being that I don't overclock, if the top chassis opening were about the same as the fan blades I would leave it alone. I'm not going to mod because of that fan scenario as it's not worth it all around, so I'll place two 140mm (maybe 120's) fans up there which will work nicely.

I'm thinking of maybe replacing the front 120's with Enermax Cluster 120mm fans but thinking how the white fan frame will look behind the front mesh of this particular case. I know white and black goes well but haven't seen this yet with a Storm Trooper case and I know that the Storm Stryker has white framed fans but the rest of that case is white.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Over $200.00 for a fan controller - OUCH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being that I don't overclock, if the top chassis opening were about the same as the fan blades I would leave it alone. I'm not going to mod because of that fan scenario as it's not worth it all around, so I'll place two 140mm (maybe 120's) fans up there which will work nicely.
> 
> I'm thinking of maybe replacing the front 120's with Enermax Cluster 120mm fans but thinking how the white fan frame will look behind the front mesh of this particular case. I know white and black goes well but haven't seen this yet with a Storm Trooper case and I know that the Storm Stryker has white framed fans but the rest of that case is white.


different versions LT~$77 pro ~ $150ish i think and xt $200-225

Lt is only programmed by your pc . the cool thing is once you program it it will run even if your pc fails ( cpu is on the fan controller ) you can make it shut off your control leds..... options are almost endless.


----------



## Igyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badkarma013*
> 
> Plugs into your fan led connector.


Is the fan led connector one of the wires coming out of the case? I honestly don't know. Or is in the mobo?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Igyb*
> 
> Is the fan led connector one of the wires coming out of the case? I honestly don't know. Or is in the mobo?


one comes from the case ( traced it will lead to the top of the case ( front ) )

other one is attached to the fan ( i have seen some non Cooler master ( CM ) with the led tail but not many ) 2 case fans that come on the front of the trooper/stryker


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Does anybody know why the LEDs in the two front fans in my Stryker got abnormally dim today??? I installed a cold cathode but not on the fan controller, just to a molex plug on the same line from the PSU...

What gives?

Edit: My multimeter tells me that I am only getting 3.15V at the end of the LED connectors

5V and 12V into the front panel are at normal levels


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> Does anybody know why the LEDs in the two front fans in my Stryker got abnormally dim today??? I installed a cold cathode but not on the fan controller, just to a molex plug on the same line from the PSU...
> 
> What gives?


fan controller could be going bad.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> fan controller could be going bad.


Gee...great... Im still under warranty, do they ship you just the controller or do you have to send in your entire case?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> fan controller could be going bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Gee...great... Im still under warranty, do they ship you just the controller or do you have to send in your entire case?
Click to expand...

They have you after they give you directions to get there tell you to put the case on your back and walk "x" amount of miles till you get there, after all your a trooper now. lol!

All kidding aside - you have place an erma at their site and explain to tell them what's wrong and make a part request for an I/O panel like this: http://www.cmstore-usa.com/trooper-i-o-panel-oem-package/

They may after you receive yours ask for your bad one back - not sure.

Make sure you babysit them otherwise your part request may sit for a long time.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> They have you after they give you directions to get there tell you to put the case on your back and walk "x" amount of miles till you get there, after all your a trooper now. lol!
> 
> All kidding aside - you have place an erma at their site and explain to tell them what's wrong and make a part request for an I/O panel like this: http://www.cmstore-usa.com/trooper-i-o-panel-oem-package/  They may after you receive yours ask for your bad one back - not sure.
> 
> Make sure you babysit them otherwise your part request may sit for a long time.


Lol, thanks for the laugh, I needed that.

Anyways, I will do that, only problem is, that link you gave me does not exist on their website.

Edit: Nvm found it, their website was being dumb, has the same exact address as you posted XD


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> They have you after they give you directions to get there tell you to put the case on your back and walk "x" amount of miles till you get there, after all your a trooper now. lol!
> 
> All kidding aside - you have place an erma at their site and explain to tell them what's wrong and make a part request for an I/O panel like this: http://www.cmstore-usa.com/trooper-i-o-panel-oem-package/  They may after you receive yours ask for your bad one back - not sure.
> 
> Make sure you babysit them otherwise your part request may sit for a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, thanks for the laugh, I needed that.
> 
> Anyways, I will do that, only problem is, that link you gave me does not exist on their website.
Click to expand...

Yes I noticed that when I first posted the link - I re-edited it, it works now.

Sorry about that, I don't know why I didn't work the first go around of posting it.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> Lol, thanks for the laugh, I needed that.
> 
> Anyways, I will do that, only problem is, that link you gave me does not exist on their website.
> 
> Edit: Nvm found it, their website was being dumb, has the same exact address as you posted XD


before you go through all the trouble i would recommend wiggling all the power connectors make sure they are not loose also unplug the cathodes you plugged in to see if it gets better. one of them may have loose connection


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Igyb*
> 
> Someome please tell me this cable is for?
> 
> 
> [img=http://s2.postimg.org/4g5fvuwud/IMAG0127.jpg]
> [img=http://s2.postimg.org/7012pyked/IMAG0125.jpg]
> 
> Also do I plug that SATA cord that is with the case into any of the same SATA ports on my motherboard that I connect my hard drives directly into?


That is a extra cable for some weird reason.There is nowhere to plug that into i had the same issue.I looked it up and found out it goes nowhere lol..


----------



## benito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> That is a extra cable for some weird reason.There is nowhere to plug that into i had the same issue.I looked it up and found out it goes nowhere lol..


i think those are for extra fan lights.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Igyb*
> 
> Someome please tell me this cable is for?
> 
> 
> [img=http://s2.postimg.org/4g5fvuwud/IMAG0127.jpg]
> [img=http://s2.postimg.org/7012pyked/IMAG0125.jpg]
> 
> Also do I plug that SATA cord that is with the case into any of the same SATA ports on my motherboard that I connect my hard drives directly into?
> 
> 
> 
> That is a extra cable for some weird reason.There is nowhere to plug that into i had the same issue.I looked it up and found out it goes nowhere lol..
Click to expand...

Not weird if you think about it if one doesn't occupy the top three 5.25" bays to put another cage (like the lower two ones that come with the case) with then an additional potential 120mm led fan to control.


----------



## rhodes588

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yes it is .(probably) if you run them on high does the sound go away ? if so then definitely yes
> +1


Yes it goes away when speed is increased. Does anyone know if I get a bitfenix recon controller and hook up a 3 pin y cable to two of the fans? It only controls 5 and I would need it to control 7. Thanks


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Not weird if you think about it if one doesn't occupy the top three 5.25" bays to put another cage (like the lower two ones that come with the case) with then an additional potential 120mm led fan to control.


Makes sense.


----------



## OneGun

I can't get my hard drive blinking light to work.Does anybody have any ideas?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> I can't get my hard drive blinking light to work.Does anybody have any ideas?


some mobos dont use it if you are using ahci some do
are you sure you installed the tial on correctly ( the psitive terminal on the positive side of the lead ?


----------



## NorKris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> I can't get my hard drive blinking light to work.Does anybody have any ideas?


yea, its on of the things that no 1 uses and no 1 cares about.


----------



## Igyb

The leds on the stock bay fans are not working what could i be missing :/. The led on the front panel works tho.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Igyb*
> 
> The leds on the stock bay fans are not working what could i be missing :/. The led on the front panel works tho.


Did you plug in the two 2 pin plugs into the 2 front fans?

There should be a 3 pin and a 2 pin to each front fan plugged in.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Igyb*
> 
> The leds on the stock bay fans are not working what could i be missing :/. The led on the front panel works tho.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Did you plug in the two 2 pin plugs into the 2 front fans?
> 
> There should be a 3 pin and a 2 pin to each front fan plugged in.


also did you press the led on/off button ( not trying to insult have to cover all bases )


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Igyb*
> 
> The leds on the stock bay fans are not working what could i be missing :/. The led on the front panel works tho.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Did you plug in the two 2 pin plugs into the 2 front fans?
> 
> There should be a 3 pin and a 2 pin to each front fan plugged in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> also did you press the led on/off button ( *not trying to insult* have to cover all bases )
Click to expand...

Yeah-yeah, sure-sure.
















No it's always good to cover all bases for sure.


----------



## smjxkab

Question that has probably answered but I'm too lazy to find it...what radiators can I fit in my Stryker without modding?


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smjxkab*
> 
> Question that has probably answered but I'm too lazy to find it...what radiators can I fit in my Stryker without modding?


280 rad top, 240 basement, 120 For no issues purposes on back, you can mount a 360 in front with little modding


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> some mobos dont use it if you are using ahci some do
> are you sure you installed the tial on correctly ( the psitive terminal on the positive side of the lead ?


Yeah its on right.I really don't care that much i just noticed it and was wondering if i did something wrong.I have a Sabertooth z77 so maybe it dont work on this mob well.


----------



## thrasherv3

Hello Everyone!








Here's the inside of my trooper. Kinda(heh) messy but eventually I'll fix it.

Eventually...



I also have a couple of questions that hopefully someone can help me with.

I seem to have run into trouble installing a fan to the side panel. I see holes for two 120mm fans but the rubber screws(or rubber grommets?) that came with my Noctua NF-P14 doesn't seem to fit the small holes. Is this type of fan incompatible with the side panel? Are there other premium fans that _are_ compatible?

And what is recommended for lighting? I'm looking to put 2 or 4 red LED strips above the top exhaust and wire them to the Trooper I/O panel. I'm replacing the two front 120mm fans with non-LED fans so I thought it would be a great idea to do.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherv3*
> 
> Hello Everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the inside of my trooper. Kinda(heh) messy but eventually I'll fix it.
> 
> Eventually...
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a couple of questions that hopefully someone can help me with.
> 
> I seem to have run into trouble installing a fan to the side panel. I see holes for two 120mm fans but the rubber screws(or rubber grommets?) that came with my Noctua NF-P14 doesn't seem to fit the small holes. Is this type of fan incompatible with the side panel? Are there other premium fans that _are_ compatible?
> 
> And what is recommended for lighting? I'm looking to put 2 or 4 red LED strips above the top exhaust and wire them to the Trooper I/O panel. I'm replacing the two front 120mm fans with non-LED fans so I thought it would be a great idea to do.


i dont know about fans sorry. i would reccomend using a relay though if you are goin gto put that many leds on the front panel you dont want to short it out
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Yeah its on right.I really don't care that much i just noticed it and was wondering if i did something wrong.I have a Sabertooth z77 so maybe it dont work on this mob well.


i bet it does i have a 990fx saberkitty and mine works


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherv3*
> 
> Hello Everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the inside of my trooper. Kinda(heh) messy but eventually I'll fix it.
> 
> Eventually...
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a couple of questions that hopefully someone can help me with.
> 
> I seem to have run into trouble installing a fan to the side panel. I see holes for two 120mm fans but the rubber screws(or rubber grommets?) that came with my Noctua NF-P14 doesn't seem to fit the small holes. Is this type of fan incompatible with the side panel? Are there other premium fans that _are_ compatible?
> 
> And what is recommended for lighting? I'm looking to put 2 or 4 red LED strips above the top exhaust and wire them to the Trooper I/O panel. I'm replacing the two front 120mm fans with non-LED fans so I thought it would be a great idea to do.


The rubber grommets are adapters to 140mm holes, no need for them when you use them on the side panel.
Only 1 NF-P14 will fit though.


----------



## MugenSean2000

Hey all!
I am new to the forum and new to building my own systems but I am not really new to computers at all! I thought I would post some pics here as I have recently come towards the completion of my build using this case but I ran into some unique problems when trying to mount the Corsair Airflow Pro with my Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme radiator mounted to the top of the case. In the end I bought a custom rad mount and moved the rad to the front of the case and it cleared the room with no issue, The build is not quite complete and has cost me about $2000 so far. I will post pictures in the RigBuilder and on here as I get to that point.

- In this picture you can see that there is virtually no clearance for anything above the RAM as they sit with the fans mounted. This proved to be an issue as I wanted to mount the Corsair Airflow Pro system over the fans. I know they are not necessary but I wanted to flash this case out a bit.










- In this picture you can see that I have removed the fan cages and I have bought a small mount that allows me to stand the radiator towards the front of the case and it is currently pulling cold air into the case to keep with the natural airflow. I was actually able to keep the SSD tray in place without issue which was a win seeing is how I want many more SSD/HDD then I thought I was going to end up with. With the rad moved over to the front I am seeing slightly better temps with the Thermaltake software as well (liquid temps).


- In this picture here you can see how it looks with everything routed for the most part. I am soon to get my UV lighting kit in and I have to get better fans for this case but I like the way it has turned out.










As I mentioned I want to get better fans for this case (Corsair AF/SP) and I have to install the UV light kit I have got then I will post some final pictures. If you want to see the specs for this build please go Check out the RigBuilder. I hope this helps someone.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> before you go through all the trouble i would recommend wiggling all the power connectors make sure they are not loose also unplug the cathodes you plugged in to see if it gets better. one of them may have loose connection


I tried that a few times, did not help, even put fan controller on a different molex cable entirely, all I can register out of the 2 pin plugs is 3.15V and I am pretty sure it is supposed to be 5V or 12V (thinking 12 cuz I recall reading 12V off of it when I was thinking about doing a mod.

Can anyone tell me what the regular voltage is, if someone could check theirs it would help me figure out what is going on.

Contacted CoolerMaster on Saturday and have not heard back yet...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> I tried that a few times, did not help, even put fan controller on a different molex cable entirely, all I can register out of the 2 pin plugs is 3.15V and I am pretty sure it is supposed to be 5V or 12V (thinking 12 cuz I recall reading 12V off of it when I was thinking about doing a mod.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what the regular voltage is, if someone could check theirs it would help me figure out what is going on.
> 
> Contacted CoolerMaster on Saturday and have not heard back yet...


they are a big company just give them some time to respond they always do and have always seemd to have good customer service.


----------



## Luckyownz

Finally got my window sidepanel. Now im just waiting for my Asus GTX 680 DirectCU ll TOP


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luckyownz*
> 
> Finally got my window sidepanel. Now im just waiting for my Asus GTX 680 DirectCU ll TOP


Looks very good

But if you dont mind me saying so you would have been better off with the dual slot version of the GTX 680 then the triple slot version or at least that is how i feel

I have had both


----------



## Luckyownz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Looks very good
> 
> But if you dont mind me saying so you would have been better off with the dual slot version of the GTX 680 then the triple slot version or at least that is how i feel
> 
> I have had both


Could you explain me why ?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luckyownz*
> 
> Could you explain me why ?


The dual slot card is smaller in every area its also lighter has 2x 6 pins PCI-E power plugs Vs 1x 8 and 1x 6 pin PCI-E power plugs on the triple slot card and its also much more quiet on 100% fan speed it makes as much noise as the triple slot card does at 40%

The only areas where the triple slot card is better is that it run colder by about 10c and it can overclock a little better


----------



## Luckyownz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The dual slot card is smaller in every area its also lighter has 2x 6 pins PCI-E power plugs Vs 1x 8 and 1x 6 pin PCI-E power plugs on the triple slot card and its also much more quiet on 100% fan speed it makes as much noise as the triple slot card does at 40%
> 
> The only areas where the triple slot card is better is that it run colder by about 10c and it can overclock a little better
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks for your answer. I really prefer the triple slot because i like the big look, and the triple slot isnt any problem for the Trooper. My PC is loud anyways because of the Corsair AF120 performance and the H100i cooler, so i dont really care now








The problem is the Asus GTX680 DirectCUll Top seems to be out of stock on most places, so im waiting since 15th March for it now.... I´m thinking if i should buy it on a different Shop. Do you guys know any good Online Store where i could get dat graphics card in 3-5 days to Germany?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luckyownz*
> 
> Thanks for your answer. I really prefer the triple slot because i like the big look, and the triple slot isnt any problem for the Trooper. My PC is loud anyways because of the Corsair AF120 performance and the H100i cooler, so i dont really care now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is the Asus GTX680 DirectCUll Top seems to be out of stock on most places, so im waiting since 15th March for it now.... I´m thinking if i should buy it on a different Shop. Do you guys know any good Online Store where i could get dat graphics card in 3-5 days to Germany?


How about Amazon there is both the .co.uk and the .de you could try

And the reason i went over to the dual slot card was not for the 4 GB VRAM but because i am going SLI i need more then one card for 1440P gaming


----------



## zorkmon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PC PORN!!!


that`s pimp really nice..


----------



## jayvo

Just received some white PSU cables from Corsair! They look awesome!!! I wish there was a way to hide the freaking black wires at the bottom though. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayvo*
> 
> Just received some white PSU cables from Corsair! They look awesome!!! I wish there was a way to hide the freaking black wires at the bottom though. Anyone have any ideas?


Yup if you want to remount you motherboard







I ran them underneath from the top and pulled the slack tight behind the board from back after board screws were 60% tight pulled slack and tightened fully, hope you can tell here... make sure all wires under board are well insulated!!!!


----------



## jayvo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Yup if you want to remount you motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran them underneath from the top and pulled the slack tight behind the board from back after board screws were 60% tight pulled slack and tightened fully, hope you can tell here... make sure all wires under board are well insulated!!!!


Ugh, yeah I see it. Dammit! Guess I have to do it. That way looks so much better


----------



## TeeBlack

i also have the white corsair psu cables for hx650 but got to get a white 24pin and 8pin extender since those are hard wired to the psu.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayvo*
> 
> Ugh, yeah I see it. Dammit! Guess I have to do it. That way looks so much better


Yeah, i did the same awhile ago, at least you don't have a full custom loop to deal with? lol

Water Probs


----------



## Mega Man

double post


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayvo*
> 
> Just received some white PSU cables from Corsair! They look awesome!!! I wish there was a way to hide the freaking black wires at the bottom though. Anyone have any ideas?


make your own psu cover from metal and paint it or white acrylic, pay someone else to, like dwood !nvrmnd i missunderstood.

do what he said i did it as well.i didnt take up the board i am a king at wire fishing though lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Yup if you want to remount you motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran them underneath from the top and pulled the slack tight behind the board from back after board screws were 60% tight pulled slack and tightened fully, hope you can tell here... make sure all wires under board are well insulated!!!!


most of the cables you can pass through the wire tie down hols with no modification.


----------



## OneGun

Just installed my Ram cooler and my NZXT hue lighting..His iceQ 7950 boost clock on the way..Plus a second 7950 in 2 weeks.Then i will be done for a lil bit lol..Sorry my camera sucks..


----------



## jayvo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> make your own psu cover from metal and paint it or white acrylic, pay someone else to, like dwood !


I wish I knew how to make a PSU cover. I would've made one the moment I got this case. Anyway, I'll try running the wires through the wire tie downs first...if that fails then I'll try running them behind the motherboard.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Igyb*
> 
> Someome please tell me this cable is for?
> 
> 
> [img=http://s2.postimg.org/4g5fvuwud/IMAG0127.jpg]
> [img=http://s2.postimg.org/7012pyked/IMAG0125.jpg]
> 
> Also do I plug that SATA cord that is with the case into any of the same SATA ports on my motherboard that I connect my hard drives directly into?


Can i use this extra plug for my hyperx ram cooler?I think i have an extra fan plug because i didn't use my stock fan in the back.Would that one work for my memory cooler?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayvo*
> 
> I wish I knew how to make a PSU cover. I would've made one the moment I got this case. Anyway, I'll try running the wires through the wire tie downs first...if that fails then I'll try running them behind the motherboard.


what do you want to make it out of??

and i ran my wires through the wire tie downs behind the mobo closest to the mobo header, all that would fit anyway. still behind the mobo though also that was a double post sorry

 you can see it in these pics
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Can i use this extra plug for my hyperx ram cooler?I think i have an extra fan plug because i didn't use my stock fan in the back.Would that one work for my memory cooler?


if it is the led controler plug no, but if it is one of the fan plugs yes you can use it with any fan that takes a 3 or 4 pin fan plug


----------



## Stormleader42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayvo*
> 
> I wish I knew how to make a PSU cover. I would've made one the moment I got this case. Anyway, I'll try running the wires through the wire tie downs first...if that fails then I'll try running them behind the motherboard.




Getcha a piece of sheet steel, cut to the desired size, and clamp it between two pieces of wood that have good, sharp, square edges. Then using another piece of wood to apply even pressure, bend the sheet into shape. Ta-da!

Or you can use acrylic and bend it with heat, but I'm much more familiar with working with metal, so that's the reason I went with that.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

So i sent a support e-mail to CM 5-6 days ago and I haven't heard back yet. Is this typical of their CS? Anyone else had to wait this long for a simple email response? If not I am tempted to send another request in or call the hotline instead.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> So i sent a support e-mail to CM 5-6 days ago and I haven't heard back yet. Is this typical of their CS? Anyone else had to wait this long for a simple email response? If not I am tempted to send another request in or call the hotline instead.


Yeah, they have odd working hours. I had to wait about 7 working days once for a simple question..


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> So i sent a support e-mail to CM 5-6 days ago and I haven't heard back yet. Is this typical of their CS? Anyone else had to wait this long for a simple email response? If not I am tempted to send another request in or call the hotline instead.


And if you give them a chance you'll wait another 5-6 days, then another after that.

Yes, you have to babysit them.

Better to go on live chat.


----------



## jayvo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormleader42*
> 
> 
> 
> Getcha a piece of sheet steel, cut to the desired size, and clamp it between two pieces of wood that have good, sharp, square edges. Then using another piece of wood to apply even pressure, bend the sheet into shape. Ta-da!
> 
> Or you can use acrylic and bend it with heat, but I'm much more familiar with working with metal, so that's the reason I went with that.


This is hotness! But how do you cut the sheet metal to size?


----------



## justinwebb

If you are asking that then you really shouldn't attempt lol


----------



## kibs

So I know that they have the left side panel with window in black being sold on their site but is there a matching right side panel for the opposite side in black like the stryker has?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kibs*
> 
> So I know that they have the left side panel with window in black being sold on their site but is there a matching right side panel for the opposite side in black like the stryker has?


nope.









I got the usb over voltage warning at post, turned out one of the usb 3.0 female connectors was damaged
The blue plastic clip fell out, I tried to put it back and no show. CM store doesn't sell that particular cable separate.
frak


----------



## Stormleader42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayvo*
> 
> This is hotness! But how do you cut the sheet metal to size?


I used a jig\sabre saw. It is totally do-able for a beginner, just make sure to go slow, wear safety glasses (this can't be stressed enough when working with metal) and ask any needed questions.


----------



## oerfydkn09




----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayvo*
> 
> This is hotness! But how do you cut the sheet metal to size?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> If you are asking that then you really shouldn't attempt lol


sorry gotta +1 that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kibs*
> 
> So I know that they have the left side panel with window in black being sold on their site but is there a matching right side panel for the opposite side in black like the stryker has?


no they dont they have a windowed trooper that does have the matching side but i have only ever seen it for sale 1 time. so i would not hold my breath about getting it. it is usually either you go with miss matching sides or you go with stock. you can try to fine one for sale on ebay but again my best of luck goes out to you on that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> nope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the usb over voltage warning at post, turned out one of the usb 3.0 female connectors was damaged
> The blue plastic clip fell out, I tried to put it back and no show. CM store doesn't sell that particular cable separate.
> frak


it comes with the Trooper I/O Panel - OEM Package they are out of stock atm but if you ask them they may find on e in the warehouse ( cant tell you how many times this has worked for me. ) also i have seen them for sale on ebay once in a blue moon .

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormleader42*
> 
> I used a jig\sabre saw. It is totally do-able for a beginner, just make sure to go slow, wear safety glasses (this can't be stressed enough when working with metal) and ask any needed questions.


+1 about safety also should wear gloves and expect to bleed (full leather only ) you can also use sheet metal snips but sheet metal is kind of an art form ....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oerfydkn09*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks great !~


----------



## Stormleader42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oerfydkn09*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Niiice! Loving that carbon fiber cover there!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> +1 about safety also should wear gloves and expect to bleed (full leather only ) you can also use sheet metal snips but sheet metal is kind of an art form ....


Yeah, sheet metal definitely can be finicky. I could have welded something up, but wanted to keep things as light as possible.


----------



## TeeBlack

Hmmm i wonder how my trooper would look with the white side panels from the Stryker on it. get some the stock white stryker fans and some white rads. Nice idea but might be a little too much?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeeBlack*
> 
> Hmmm i wonder how my trooper would look with the white side panels from the Stryker on it. get some the stock white stryker fans and some white rads. Nice idea but might be a little too much?


could always paint them


----------



## TeeBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> could always paint them


I didnt mean price wise







i meant maybe a little too much white?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeeBlack*
> 
> I didnt mean price wise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i meant maybe a little too much white?


nvm i though tyou ment side panels sorry .....

you can never have too much white


----------



## Thaid

Hey guys. Finally have some budget to water cool my trooper.. one question though. I remember a few months back there was a way to put a 360mm rad in the top without mods. Is this true or am I wrong?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thaid*
> 
> Hey guys. Finally have some budget to water cool my trooper.. one question though. I remember a few months back there was a way to put a 360mm rad in the top without mods. Is this true or am I wrong?


you can do it however most of the 3rd fan will be blocked off from airflow ( due to the hole in the top not being big enough )
and all you do is mount it to the first 2 fans of the rad ( like you are mounting 2 fan rad up there. i measured and you should be able to fit it without taking out the hdd swap. assuming you put the tubes in the back of the case ( by rear exhaust )


----------



## Stormleader42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeeBlack*
> 
> Hmmm i wonder how my trooper would look with the white side panels from the Stryker on it. get some the stock white stryker fans and some white rads. Nice idea but might be a little too much?


I'm about to replace the front fans in my Stryker with some Enermax Vegas Duo's... I'd sell them to ya for pretty cheap if you decided to go down that road. If not, no big deal.


----------



## TeeBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thaid*
> 
> Hey guys. Finally have some budget to water cool my trooper.. one question though. I remember a few months back there was a way to put a 360mm rad in the top without mods. Is this true or am I wrong?


here is something i found. http://www.cmhd.tv/index_blog.php/cm-trooper-water-cooling-options-part-3-front-mounted-radiator/4464


----------



## oerfydkn09

@ Mega Man & Stormleader42

thanks man =)


----------



## Alvarez

Hello lads and gals, i have a question actually need your advice. i will mount my 80 mm thick 240mm in front of the case, as vertical. İ also bought 3 gentle typoons 1850rpm and mound them in front of the rad. Other typoon will be mount on other rad behind the case. The question is about airflow, should i remove the top 200m fan so it wont interfere with airflow and create a cyclone in the case and keep hot air inside ?

İ cant provide you pictures because i already disassembled pc but i can make a little diagram:

45mm rad/120mm gentle typhoon <---- airflow --- 80mmrad with 240mm length/2 gentle typhoon <---airflow --- case filter

Thanks for any advice


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarez*
> 
> Hello lads and gals, i have a question actually need your advice. i will mount my 80 mm thick 240mm in front of the case, as vertical. İ also bought 3 gentle typoons 1850rpm and mound them in front of the rad. Other typoon will be mount on other rad behind the case. The question is about airflow, should i remove the top 200m fan so it wont interfere with airflow and create a cyclone in the case and keep hot air inside ?
> 
> İ cant provide you pictures because i already disassembled pc but i can make a little diagram:
> 
> 45mm rad/120mm gentle typhoon <---- airflow --- 80mmrad with 240mm length/2 gentle typhoon <---airflow --- case filter
> 
> Thanks for any advice


why not replace it with some 120s/140s and get some good airflow


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarez*
> 
> Hello lads and gals, i have a question actually need your advice. i will mount my 80 mm thick 240mm in front of the case, as vertical. İ also bought 3 gentle typoons 1850rpm and mound them in front of the rad. Other typoon will be mount on other rad behind the case. The question is about airflow, should i remove the top 200m fan so it wont interfere with airflow and create a cyclone in the case and keep hot air inside ?
> 
> İ cant provide you pictures because i already disassembled pc but i can make a little diagram:
> 
> 45mm rad/120mm gentle typhoon <---- airflow --- 80mmrad with 240mm length/2 gentle typhoon <---airflow --- case filter
> 
> Thanks for any advice


The top 200mm fan should blow the hot air out, imo.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> The top 200mm fan should blow the hot air out, imo.


i thought that is what he was doing.


----------



## Alvarez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> why not replace it with some 120s/140s and get some good airflow


i didnt buy more than 3 budget cuts lol but i can use hdd fans of the case i believe i didnt plan to use fan tho.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> The top 200mm fan should blow the hot air out, imo.


İ should invert it then, dont you think it wont suck the air before coming to second rad ?

The 200mm is intake currently btw


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarez*
> 
> i didnt buy more than 3 budget cuts lol but i can use hdd fans of the case i believe i didnt plan to use fana tho.
> İ should invert it then, dont you think it wont suck the air before coming to second rad ?
> 
> The 200mm is intake currently btw


sooooo confused


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarez*
> 
> i didnt buy more than 3 budget cuts lol but i can use hdd fans of the case i believe i didnt plan to use fan tho.
> İ should invert it then, dont you think it wont suck the air before coming to second rad ?
> 
> The 200mm is intake currently btw
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sooooo confused
Click to expand...

Okay, just to get this right.

You are planning on placing a 240 rad vertically in the front (check)
You want to use a 120mm rad in the back (check)
And a 200mm fan in the top (check)

So for intake, imo, would be the front and back rads/fans
and for exhaust the 200mm top fan

we're on the same page?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Okay, just to get this right.
> 
> You are planning on placing a 240 rad vertically in the front (check)
> You want to use a 120mm rad in the back (check)
> And a 200mm fan in the top (check)
> 
> So for intake, imo, would be the front and back rads/fans
> and for exhaust the 200mm top fan
> 
> we're on the same page?


check ~


----------



## Alvarez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Okay, just to get this right.
> 
> You are planning on placing a 240 rad vertically in the front (check)
> You want to use a 120mm rad in the back (check)
> And a 200mm fan in the top (check)
> 
> So for intake, imo, would be the front and back rads/fans
> and for exhaust the 200mm top fan
> 
> we're on the same page?


Chcklist completed ready for take off captain. Exactly im thinking to place 120mm rad instead of 140 mm exhaust in the back up the case. Ill add gt18 as intake for this rad. About front i made the mod i can mount 240 rad vertically in front and hdd sdd on it along with res and pump combo. This rad will use gt s as well as intake.

I was asking should i keep 200mm fan above


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarez*
> 
> Chcklist completed ready for take off captain. Exactly im thinking to place 120mm rad instead of 140 mm exhaust in the back up the case. Ill add gt18 as intake for this rad. About front i made the mod i can mount 240 rad vertically in front and hdd sdd on it along with res and pump combo. This rad will use gt s as well as intake.
> 
> I was asking should i keep 200mm fan above


i would still go with 2 120mm( this one for me personally ) or 2 140mms

they get better airflow then 200mm
see this

bigger fans just dont help much for what ever reason they can be quieter but air movement does not improve much.

so instead of 1x200mm fan *moving say ~ 70 cf you can put 2 fans 120mm or 140mm both moving ~ 70 cfm and get more airflow. at least that is the way i understand it.

and if you use more static pressure fans your pulling more air out thus forcing more air in

if it were me i would put another rad on top and use it as the first rad ( hottest air going to the hotest liquid for max cooling then use the rads bringing air into the case next cooling not as hot liquid with cool air )
like this

cpu >>gpu or w.e heat sources >> top rad that is exhausting air >> side rads bringing cold air in>>pump>>cpu

hope that helps to illustrate. i just hate wasting a good rad mount lol

side note thanks to everyone for helping me i just got my first flame >:O


----------



## KoopaTroopa

I'm excited, I'll be buying my Storm Stryker on Monday for the start of my build. I'm not sure if I will buy it from Amazon or Newegg. Amazon will give me free shipping, but it will take until approximately May 8th to arrive. I guess I may need to have some extreme patience. I wonder if posting a picture of a receipt is enough for membership in the club? Anyone know any programs I can use to design custom appliques?


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoopaTroopa*
> 
> I'm excited, I'll be buying my Storm Stryker on Monday for the start of my build. I'm not sure if I will buy it from Amazon or Newegg. Amazon will give me free shipping, but it will take until approximately May 8th to arrive. I guess I may need to have some extreme patience. I wonder if posting a picture of a receipt is enough for membership in the club? Anyone know any programs I can use to design custom appliques?


Microcenter has them in stock also if you have one near you..


----------



## OneGun

What do you guys think is the best fan solution.Here's what i have.2 120mm front intake stock white fans.2 120mm CM sickle flow intake on the bottom.My 120mm radiator with push pull in back with sickle flows exhaust.And the 200mm stock exhaust.I just put in my new HIS iceq X2 7950 boost and it gets pretty warm in there.Should i put 2 140 mm sickle flow fans on top to exhaust instead of the 200mm?


----------



## SortOfGrim

As we are all aware of, and I don't mean to diss anyone, heat rises. I would go for a 200mm fan with fixed rpm. It's an exhaust not a turbine.
I prefer silence over blast..


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> As we are all aware of, and I don't mean to diss anyone, heat rises. I would go for a 200mm fan with fixed rpm. It's an exhaust not a turbine.
> I prefer silence over blast..


absolutely not !~ grim you have never tried to diss anyone. and i am glad to have your opinion learned some stuff from you !~ and we are aloud to disagree on a lot even 200mm fan or 120mm fan


----------



## Stormleader42

Are we talking about the stock 200MM fan? I've found that next to the stock CPU cooler it's definitely the loudest fan of the case.


----------



## TeeBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormleader42*
> 
> Are we talking about the stock 200MM fan? I've found that next to the stock CPU cooler it's definitely the loudest fan of the case.


i would have to agree with this


----------



## KoopaTroopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Microcenter has them in stock also if you have one near you..


After doing the math it would cost more in tolls and gas than the price difference. I thank you for the help though. I'd figure since I'm still saving for the computer what is a couple of weeks? Plus I'm only buying the case early so I can do a few modifications.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormleader42*
> 
> Are we talking about the stock 200MM fan? I've found that next to the stock CPU cooler it's definitely the loudest fan of the case.


Probably partially because that the fan opening is too small and restrictive for the stock 200mm fan.

The CM 200mm fan is "not the greatest thing since sliced bread" as I also have them on my HAF 912 which was a mistake of me purchasing imo.


----------



## Thaid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeeBlack*
> 
> here is something i found. http://www.cmhd.tv/index_blog.php/cm-trooper-water-cooling-options-part-3-front-mounted-radiator/4464


The problem with this is where would I put my hard drives? I will need at least one of those bays.

I tired mounting my 360 for fun on the roof and its possible.. just can't screw everything in. I'm also having trouble finding what screws to mount it with.. doesn't look like anything in my storage box will work. Or am I wrong?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thaid*
> 
> The problem with this is where would I put my hard drives? I will need at least one of those bays.
> 
> I tired mounting my 360 for fun on the roof and its possible.. just can't screw everything in. I'm also having trouble finding what screws to mount it with.. doesn't look like anything in my storage box will work. Or am I wrong?


hardware store screws and washers


----------



## smjxkab

Question for you dudes, I have an H80i in push pull. mounted where the rear exhaust 140 would go... should I take out the top 200 and put my H80i there as well as another 120 exhaust, and put the 140 back, or leave it like it is?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smjxkab*
> 
> Question for you dudes, I have an H80i in push pull. mounted where the rear exhaust 140 would go... should I take out the top 200 and put my H80i there as well as another 120, and put the 140 back, or leave it like it is?


Just leave as it is


----------



## TeeBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smjxkab*
> 
> Question for you dudes, I have an H80i in push pull. mounted where the rear exhaust 140 would go... should I take out the top 200 and put my H80i there as well as another 120, and put the 140 back, or leave it like it is?


you gonna have motherboard clearance issues mounted up top. the rad is too thick so you will be limited to 1 fan.


----------



## solara2xb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeeBlack*
> 
> you gonna have motherboard clearance issues mounted up top. the rad is too thick so you will be limited to 1 fan.


Yup, what he said...
wasup Tee!


----------



## smjxkab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Just leave as it is


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeeBlack*
> 
> you gonna have motherboard clearance issues mounted up top. the rad is too thick so you will be limited to 1 fan.


Alrighty, thanks dudes!


----------



## benito

20 post without a trooper in sight...SMHS

i did a small change to my build

before:


after:


----------



## ThatOneGuy2271

Hello Overclock users









I thought I would join this community since I own one of these sexy beast Cooler Master Storm Troopers <3

Here's the specs of my build:

*Motherboard:* ASUS M5A99X Evo AM3+
*CPU*: AMD FX-8350 4.0GHz Octacore Processor
*Cooler*: Corsair H100i
*GPU*: Zotac GeForce GTX 650 Ti 2GB GDDR5
*PSU*: Corsair TX650M
*RAM*: G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series, PC3-17000 2133MHz DDR3 4 x 4GB Memory








*RAM Cooler*: G.SKILL Turbulence 2
*SSD*: Intel 320 128GB
*HDD*: Western Digital Cavair Black 500GB 7,200 RPM
*HDD*: Seagate Barracuda 500GB 7,200RPM
*OS*: Windows 8 Professional 64bit

*Extras*;
*Router*: Netgear WNDR3700 v3
*Keyboard*: MadCatz S.T.R.I.K.E. 7 Keyboard
*Monitor 1*: SAMSUNG SyncMaster 2243
*Monitor 2*: SAMSUNG SyncMaster T240HD (Big one on the right)
*Speakers*: ALTEC Lansing
*External*: Maxtor 320GB External HDD
*NAS (Network Associated Storage)*: D-Link DNS-323 with 1x 160GB Seagate 7,200RPM and 1x 500GB Seagate 7,200RPM

And for pictures:






What do you guys think of my baby


----------



## TSheaZ28

Like to say Hi to everyone here! Loving this case! Mine's not much, but I'm forever tweaking and changing stuff. I work for an industrial computer company, but this is the first PC I have built for myself!


----------



## TeeBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solara2xb*
> 
> Yup, what he said...
> wasup Tee!


Sup Kenny


----------



## Stormleader42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSheaZ28*
> 
> Like to say Hi to everyone here! Loving this case! Mine's not much, but I'm forever tweaking and changing stuff. I work for an industrial computer company, but this is the first PC I have built for myself!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks great! I don't normally like massive CPU coolers, but there's just something about this case that makes them work.

Oh yeah, what mother board is that? It looks narrower than a standard ATX board.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThatOneGuy2271*
> 
> Hello Overclock users
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I would join this community since I own one of these sexy beast Cooler Master Storm Troopers <3
> 
> Here's the specs of my build:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Motherboard:* ASUS M5A99X Evo AM3+
> *CPU*: AMD FX-8350 4.0GHz Octacore Processor
> *Cooler*: Corsair H100i
> *GPU*: Zotac GeForce GTX 650 Ti 2GB GDDR5
> *PSU*: Corsair TX650M
> *RAM*: G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series, PC3-17000 2133MHz DDR3 4 x 4GB Memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RAM Cooler*: G.SKILL Turbulence 2
> *SSD*: Intel 320 128GB
> *HDD*: Western Digital Cavair Black 500GB 7,200 RPM
> *HDD*: Seagate Barracuda 500GB 7,200RPM
> *OS*: Windows 8 Professional 64bit
> 
> *Extras*;
> *Router*: Netgear WNDR3700 v3
> *Keyboard*: MadCatz S.T.R.I.K.E. 7 Keyboard
> *Monitor 1*: SAMSUNG SyncMaster 2243
> *Monitor 2*: SAMSUNG SyncMaster T240HD (Big one on the right)
> *Speakers*: ALTEC Lansing
> *External*: Maxtor 320GB External HDD
> *NAS (Network Associated Storage)*: D-Link DNS-323 with 1x 160GB Seagate 7,200RPM and 1x 500GB Seagate 7,200RPM
> 
> And for pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think of my baby


time to OC baby
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSheaZ28*
> 
> Like to say Hi to everyone here! Loving this case! Mine's not much, but I'm forever tweaking and changing stuff. I work for an industrial computer company, but this is the first PC I have built for myself!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


first one is always nerve racking but you will upgrade i promise lol

welcome both of you they look great!

both of you guys should fill out a rig in rig builder ( upper right hand corner )


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThatOneGuy2271*
> 
> Hello Overclock users
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I would join this community since I own one of these sexy beast Cooler Master Storm Troopers <3
> 
> Here's the specs of my build:
> 
> *Motherboard:* ASUS M5A99X Evo AM3+
> *CPU*: AMD FX-8350 4.0GHz Octacore Processor
> *Cooler*: Corsair H100i
> *GPU*: Zotac GeForce GTX 650 Ti 2GB GDDR5
> *PSU*: Corsair TX650M
> *RAM*: G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series, PC3-17000 2133MHz DDR3 4 x 4GB Memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RAM Cooler*: G.SKILL Turbulence 2
> *SSD*: Intel 320 128GB
> *HDD*: Western Digital Cavair Black 500GB 7,200 RPM
> *HDD*: Seagate Barracuda 500GB 7,200RPM
> *OS*: Windows 8 Professional 64bit
> 
> *Extras*;
> *Router*: Netgear WNDR3700 v3
> *Keyboard*: MadCatz S.T.R.I.K.E. 7 Keyboard
> *Monitor 1*: SAMSUNG SyncMaster 2243
> *Monitor 2*: SAMSUNG SyncMaster T240HD (Big one on the right)
> *Speakers*: ALTEC Lansing
> *External*: Maxtor 320GB External HDD
> *NAS (Network Associated Storage)*: D-Link DNS-323 with 1x 160GB Seagate 7,200RPM and 1x 500GB Seagate 7,200RPM
> 
> And for pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think of my baby


You might want to hide those cables on top of your PSU, as people's eyes are automatically drawn to stuff like that. Also, isn't that a bit of an odd place to place the radiator (considering airflow)?

Since you have Windows 8, there's a link to a club in my sig. They often have useful tips.


----------



## NorKris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThatOneGuy2271*
> 
> Hello Overclock users
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I would join this community since I own one of these sexy beast Cooler Master Storm Troopers <3
> 
> Here's the specs of my build:
> 
> *Motherboard:* ASUS M5A99X Evo AM3+
> *CPU*: AMD FX-8350 4.0GHz Octacore Processor
> *Cooler*: Corsair H100i
> *GPU*: Zotac GeForce GTX 650 Ti 2GB GDDR5
> *PSU*: Corsair TX650M
> *RAM*: G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series, PC3-17000 2133MHz DDR3 4 x 4GB Memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RAM Cooler*: G.SKILL Turbulence 2
> *SSD*: Intel 320 128GB
> *HDD*: Western Digital Cavair Black 500GB 7,200 RPM
> *HDD*: Seagate Barracuda 500GB 7,200RPM
> *OS*: Windows 8 Professional 64bit
> 
> *Extras*;
> *Router*: Netgear WNDR3700 v3
> *Keyboard*: MadCatz S.T.R.I.K.E. 7 Keyboard
> *Monitor 1*: SAMSUNG SyncMaster 2243
> *Monitor 2*: SAMSUNG SyncMaster T240HD (Big one on the right)
> *Speakers*: ALTEC Lansing
> *External*: Maxtor 320GB External HDD
> *NAS (Network Associated Storage)*: D-Link DNS-323 with 1x 160GB Seagate 7,200RPM and 1x 500GB Seagate 7,200RPM
> 
> And for pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think of my baby


muuch money into keyboard? and little into gpu?







should be the other way around xD
nice build


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorKris*
> 
> muuch money into keyboard? and little into gpu?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should be the other way around xD
> nice build


It depends on his needs.


----------



## TSheaZ28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormleader42*
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> Looks great! I don't normally like massive CPU coolers, but there's just something about this case that makes them work.
> 
> Oh yeah, what mother board is that? It looks narrower than a standard ATX board.


It's an AsRock Z77 Extreme 4


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benito*
> 
> 20 post without a trooper in sight...SMHS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> i did a small change to my build
> 
> before:
> 
> 
> after:


Cable wise it looks better but why did you change the tube from the bottom rad to the reservoir? I liked the shorter tube more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThatOneGuy2271*
> 
> Hello Overclock users
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I would join this community since I own one of these sexy beast Cooler Master Storm Troopers <3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the specs of my build:
> 
> *Motherboard:* ASUS M5A99X Evo AM3+
> *CPU*: AMD FX-8350 4.0GHz Octacore Processor
> *Cooler*: Corsair H100i
> *GPU*: Zotac GeForce GTX 650 Ti 2GB GDDR5
> *PSU*: Corsair TX650M
> *RAM*: G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series, PC3-17000 2133MHz DDR3 4 x 4GB Memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RAM Cooler*: G.SKILL Turbulence 2
> *SSD*: Intel 320 128GB
> *HDD*: Western Digital Cavair Black 500GB 7,200 RPM
> *HDD*: Seagate Barracuda 500GB 7,200RPM
> *OS*: Windows 8 Professional 64bit
> 
> *Extras*;
> *Router*: Netgear WNDR3700 v3
> *Keyboard*: MadCatz S.T.R.I.K.E. 7 Keyboard
> *Monitor 1*: SAMSUNG SyncMaster 2243
> *Monitor 2*: SAMSUNG SyncMaster T240HD (Big one on the right)
> *Speakers*: ALTEC Lansing
> *External*: Maxtor 320GB External HDD
> *NAS (Network Associated Storage)*: D-Link DNS-323 with 1x 160GB Seagate 7,200RPM and 1x 500GB Seagate 7,200RPM
> 
> And for pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think of my baby










Welcome trooper! How's the Seagate Barracuda sounding? Mine is the loudest part in my (work) pc.
Erm, why didn't place the H100i on top? You could've place the midget gpu in the top slot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSheaZ28*
> 
> Like to say Hi to everyone here! Loving this case! Mine's not much, but I'm forever tweaking and changing stuff. I work for an industrial computer company, but this is the first PC I have built for myself!











I like! And I normally don't like too much white computers (bad experience with Pentium II)


----------



## ThatOneGuy2271

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorKris*
> 
> muuch money into keyboard? and little into gpu?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should be the other way around xD
> nice build


I got this Keyboard for free (MadCatz Contest). And this little card packs a bunch when I got it for $50. Can't complain. But seeing that the GTX 460 destroys this card, looking into SLing those 2.


----------



## ThatOneGuy2271

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome trooper! How's the Seagate Barracuda sounding? Mine is the loudest part in my (work) pc.
> Erm, why didn't place the H100i on top? You could've place the midget gpu in the top slot.


The H100i went front mounted because the temperatures for some reason went way lower (went from idling at 12C to 9C from that little adjustment). And the pump noise went away the second I moved it up front. I think it looks a hell of a lot nicer there. And the barracuda in my NAS is not the best drive for silence I have around .. And the reason why it's down there is because all my motherboard PCI-e ports are PCI-e x16(1 - 3). So I decided to move it lower down.


----------



## ThatOneGuy2271

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> You might want to hide those cables on top of your PSU, as people's eyes are automatically drawn to stuff like that. Also, isn't that a bit of an odd place to place the radiator (considering airflow)?
> 
> Since you have Windows 8, there's a link to a club in my sig. They often have useful tips.


The airflow is improved actually. The fans push into the HDD Cage, and the AF120 fans push the hot air hot. Noticed lower Idle temperatures with that setup like it is.


----------



## NorKris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Erm, why didn't place the H100i on top?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like! And I normally don't like too much white computers (bad experience with Pentium II)


why would u put a h100 in the top, when u can put it in the front? we want lower temps not higher..?
... that keybard for free huh,.. kinda jelly there


----------



## rhodes588

I just bought a nzxt fan controller. I want to make sure this is right.

The controller is 5 channels at 30 watts per channel. The fans (sp120) I have are 0.18 amps @ 12 volts. So that is 2.16 watts per fan at 100% (Watts = amps x volts). Theoretically I COULD hook up 13 of these fans to equal a 28 watt draw for one channel, right? 13 x 2.16 = 28.08 watts. Please correct me it I'm wrong.

Only reason I ask is I want to hook up the 4 intake fans to one channel and the 3 exhaust fans to the second channel, and the 2 CPU push/pull fans on the 3rd channel.

Sorry if this doesn't make sense.


----------



## NASzi

4/13/2013 Went back to white pastel coolant : )

Glamour Shot
http://minus.com/lvlOvOpKmEIkf

http://minus.com/lbsmm7iIx3LwVm

http://minus.com/lhSaMSuVoN7hP

http://minus.com/lPkU15vg39oYI

http://minus.com/lQIelR5ITWaC8

http://minus.com/lb1k4RRaFoF5Sp

http://minus.com/lbwuzn7KElGPHl


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> 4/13/2013 Went back to white pastel coolant : )
> 
> Glamour Shot
> http://minus.com/lvlOvOpKmEIkf
> 
> http://minus.com/lbsmm7iIx3LwVm
> 
> http://minus.com/lhSaMSuVoN7hP
> 
> http://minus.com/lPkU15vg39oYI
> 
> http://minus.com/lQIelR5ITWaC8
> 
> http://minus.com/lb1k4RRaFoF5Sp
> 
> http://minus.com/lbwuzn7KElGPHl


Nice setup man..


----------



## animal0307

Here is my trooper with my external 420 rad. Sorry about the sideways picture. it doesn't seem to want to rotate properly.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> Here is my trooper with my external 420 rad. Sorry about the sideways picture. it doesn't seem to want to rotate properly.


Does your camera auto-rotate the photo? If so, you have to disable it in the camera's settings, rotate it manually on your PC, and then post it.


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Does your camera auto-rotate the photo? If so, you have to disable it in the camera's settings, rotate it manually on your PC, and then post it.


Not sure. It's was roommate's camera but it may be possible. I'll keep that in mind next time I use it though.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> 4/13/2013 Went back to white pastel coolant : )
> 
> Glamour Shot
> http://minus.com/lbsmm7iIx3LwVm
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://minus.com/lvlOvOpKmEIkf
> 
> http://minus.com/lhSaMSuVoN7hP
> 
> http://minus.com/lPkU15vg39oYI
> 
> http://minus.com/lQIelR5ITWaC8
> 
> http://minus.com/lb1k4RRaFoF5Sp
> 
> http://minus.com/lbwuzn7KElGPHl


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> Here is my trooper with my external 420 rad. Sorry about the sideways picture. it doesn't seem to want to rotate properly.


















Is that a Demciflex filter? And with what fans?


----------



## Alvarez

Update it seems i cant control gentle typhoons with storm troopers panel

Ill connect them to mobo cant i use them with control panel of trooper ? They are 3 pins


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> Here is my trooper with my external 420 rad. Sorry about the sideways picture. it doesn't seem to want to rotate properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a Demciflex filter? And with what fans?
Click to expand...

Haha nice fix. Ya it's a DemciFlex. I have Noctua A14's on the front and Noctua P14's on the back. I've got some more pictures of it that need "fixing" so I'll get around to those and try posting them later.


----------



## Stormleader42

Daaaang that's a massive rad. What all are you cooling with it?


----------



## CheWyn

My case.....Time to show it and john club
















Cover mainboard. Light on

Light off


----------



## Stormleader42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CheWyn*
> 
> My case.....Time to show it and john club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cover mainboard. Light on
> 
> Light off


Nice build there!! Are you using the NZXT Hue for the lighting?

Oh yeah, what PSU cover is that? It looks great!


----------



## DutchSteph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CheWyn*
> 
> My case.....Time to show it and john club


Very nice and clean build! I'm also curious about that PSU cover!


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormleader42*
> 
> Daaaang that's a massive rad. What all are you cooling with it?


Just a 2500k @4.7/1.4v and a ATI 5870 1075mhz/1.35v. There is also a 240mm rad in the top =D My cooling is probably way overkill for what I've got.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CheWyn*
> 
> My case.....Time to show it and john club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cover mainboard. Light on
> 
> Light off


Damn







!
What's that (brown?) sheet behind the mobo and W.T.F is that psu cover??
Did you make it yourself? if so, how?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> Just a 2500k @4.7/1.4v and a ATI 5870 1075mhz/1.35v. There is also a 240mm rad in the top =D My cooling is probably way overkill for what I've got.


Nah, you're just planning ahead


----------



## smjxkab

Anybody know some pre-built psu covers to fit the Stryker? Curiosity is killing me.


----------



## TSheaZ28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smjxkab*
> 
> Anybody know some pre-built psu covers to fit the Stryker? Curiosity is killing me.


I second that! I talked with cooler master chat earlier today and they said they were getting more of the HAF X PSU covers in stock next week. I'm curious if there are any more that might work.


----------



## ronquilent

I can't decide between white or clear Advanced LRT tubing for the Storm Stryker... The white looks so good but I was set on clear originally because it lets me see if the water in the loop has any gunk or bubbles in it with ease.


----------



## Ne1ld0

New here and thought I'd upload a few pics of my Stryker. My camera is not the best so sorry about the quality.

Props to Gillen and Citizen Joe. I was inspired by their EL wire designs. Both had slightly different designs and mine is also slightly different than theirs. Also an additional props goes to Citizen Joe for inspiring me to change the red power button LEDs for green ones.

I plan on adding one more EL wire around the edges of the window in the near future. I'll try and post pics when I'm done with that.

Please let me know what you think of my mods.


----------



## Stormleader42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> I can't decide between white or clear Advanced LRT tubing for the Storm Stryker... The white looks so good but I was set on clear originally because it lets me see if the water in the loop has any gunk or bubbles in it with ease.


How about clear tubing with white dye? (Mayhem's possible?)


----------



## HCore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> New here and thought I'd upload a few pics of my Stryker. My camera is not the best so sorry about the quality.
> 
> Props to Gillen and Citizen Joe. I was inspired by their EL wire designs. Both had slightly different designs and mine is also slightly different than theirs. Also an additional props goes to Citizen Joe for inspiring me to change the red power button LEDs for green ones.
> 
> I plan on adding one more EL wire around the edges of the window in the near future. I'll try and post pics when I'm done with that.
> 
> Please let me know what you think of my mods.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice work there. Has a "TRON" style look to it.


----------



## JJTT

Hi Everyone, Just did a minor upgrade to my cooling over the weekend, took my smaller Phanteks out, gonna use it in another build, this is my primary PC so it gets all the better stuff









Sorry for the poor pics


----------



## CheWyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormleader42*
> 
> Nice build there!! Are you using the NZXT Hue for the lighting?
> 
> Oh yeah, what PSU cover is that? It looks great!


No i use this for lighting.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DutchSteph*
> 
> Very nice and clean build! I'm also curious about that PSU cover!


Thanks .The psu cover is version 1 . i have version 2 and it will be the best








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Damn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> What's that (brown?) sheet behind the mobo and W.T.F is that psu cover??
> Did you make it yourself? if so, how?
> Nah, you're just planning ahead


Behind the mobo is mobo cover







.All make by me


----------



## Stormleader42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> New here and thought I'd upload a few pics of my Stryker. My camera is not the best so sorry about the quality.
> 
> Props to Gillen and Citizen Joe. I was inspired by their EL wire designs. Both had slightly different designs and mine is also slightly different than theirs. Also an additional props goes to Citizen Joe for inspiring me to change the red power button LEDs for green ones.
> 
> I plan on adding one more EL wire around the edges of the window in the near future. I'll try and post pics when I'm done with that.
> 
> Please let me know what you think of my mods.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Niiiiice! I love that EL wire look... What did you buy to do that? As in type and length and such...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smjxkab*
> 
> Anybody know some pre-built psu covers to fit the Stryker? Curiosity is killing me.


half x psu covers from cm store are the only ones prebuilt that i know that fit it, you can talk to dwood on ocn about custom ones but FAIR WARNING he does this in his free time has a full time job, and family, and he doesnt charge a third of what he should for it ( his father has a laser cnc that he uses pretty awesome work just takes lots of time for custom jobs )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSheaZ28*
> 
> I second that! I talked with cooler master chat earlier today and they said they were getting more of the HAF X PSU covers in stock next week. I'm curious if there are any more that might work.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> New here and thought I'd upload a few pics of my Stryker. My camera is not the best so sorry about the quality.
> 
> Props to Gillen and Citizen Joe. I was inspired by their EL wire designs. Both had slightly different designs and mine is also slightly different than theirs. Also an additional props goes to Citizen Joe for inspiring me to change the red power button LEDs for green ones.
> 
> I plan on adding one more EL wire around the edges of the window in the near future. I'll try and post pics when I'm done with that.
> 
> Please let me know what you think of my mods.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


looks awesome


----------



## ronquilent

Ne1ld0, which LEDs are you using and where to did you route the wiring for the exterior LEDs? I want to go for the TRON style too!


----------



## Alvarez

Here it is:




I mounted 240 rad in front of the case with metal plates (ex-driver bays, the ones we mount hdd or ssd)

For noobs like me, you can connect GTs to fan controller of ST, however they'll be undervolted, there's a difference between molex powered and FC powered GTs in my case.

Also i listened mega man's advice and put 2 120mm fans on top the case, fans which came with ST.

Apart from this, overall it looks fine, i'm currently dealing with the pump, which is pumping air bubbles instead of water to the loop.

Note: I also noticed that there's 10C difference with GTs and vertical positioned rad. Ran Prime95 for couple of minutes and max temp for cores under 4.7Ghz Ivy were these:

Core1: 68C Core2: 68C Core3: 62C Core4: 60C

(Under Idle temps are same though, 29-32 for all of them)


----------



## ronquilent

I think I'm going to finally order this later today. Anything stick out as problematic to anyone? I read a bunch of reviews of forum posts on all of these but I'm still kind of unsure about the tubing and pump. I plan to mount the radiator vertically in front of the case. Also, I really hope that the bend from the EK block to the Koolance block with a straight fitting won't be too bad. I was thinking about using an angled fitting there instead but if it can work with a straight fitting then I'd rather do that.

Let me know your thoughts on the list! Thanks.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> I think I'm going to finally order this later today. Anything stick out as problematic to anyone? I read a bunch of reviews of forum posts on all of these but I'm still kind of unsure about the tubing and pump. I plan to mount the radiator vertically in front of the case. Also, I really hope that the bend from the EK block to the Koolance block with a straight fitting won't be too bad. I was thinking about using an angled fitting there instead but if it can work with a straight fitting then I'd rather do that.
> 
> Let me know your thoughts on the list! Thanks.


looks good to me i would look into swiftech fittings i think they are cheeper @ swiftechs web site, so is tubing ( tubing difference would cover shipping alone, so is pump, only downside is it isnt tapped i would look into the ddc imo


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> New here and thought I'd upload a few pics of my Stryker.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My camera is not the best so sorry about the quality.
> 
> Props to Gillen and Citizen Joe. I was inspired by their EL wire designs. Both had slightly different designs and mine is also slightly different than theirs. Also an additional props goes to Citizen Joe for inspiring me to change the red power button LEDs for green ones.
> 
> I plan on adding one more EL wire around the edges of the window in the near future. I'll try and post pics when I'm done with that.
> 
> Please let me know what you think of my mods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HCore*
> 
> Nice work there. Has a "TRON" style look to it.
Click to expand...

Yes, my thought exactly!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJTT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone, Just did a minor upgrade to my cooling over the weekend, took my smaller Phanteks out, gonna use it in another build, this is my primary PC so it gets all the better stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the poor pics










what a HUGE cooler!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> I think I'm going to finally order this later today. Anything stick out as problematic to anyone? I read a bunch of reviews of forum posts on all of these but I'm still kind of unsure about the tubing and pump. I plan to mount the radiator vertically in front of the case. Also, I really hope that the bend from the EK block to the Koolance block with a straight fitting won't be too bad. I was thinking about using an angled fitting there instead but if it can work with a straight fitting then I'd rather do that.
> 
> Let me know your thoughts on the list! Thanks.


You're only missing the coolant. For the rest it looks very good, that pump has proven itself so no worries about that. You can use a straight fitting from the cpu to the gpu, it will bend nicely but you'll use more tubing than if you use 2 angled fittings of course.
It's more what you like and you can always change it later.
Also







on the UT60!


----------



## YounGMessiah

Hi guys,

Currently I have the Storm Stryker and ordered the Arctic Accelero Hybrid, then installed onto my EVGA 4GB GTX 680, works wonders and glad I bought it!

My question is has anyone else installed the Accelero in their Storm Stryker?? If so where did you place the radiator?

Mine is running to the bottom towards the front under the HDD bay area..

Im getting the Noctua NH-D14 CPU Cooler soon and wondering if my radiator would still fit in the rear from the Arctic?


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> New here and thought I'd upload a few pics of my Stryker. My camera is not the best so sorry about the quality.
> 
> Props to Gillen and Citizen Joe. I was inspired by their EL wire designs. Both had slightly different designs and mine is also slightly different than theirs. Also an additional props goes to Citizen Joe for inspiring me to change the red power button LEDs for green ones.
> 
> I plan on adding one more EL wire around the edges of the window in the near future. I'll try and post pics when I'm done with that.
> 
> Please let me know what you think of my mods.


Love what you did with the case:thumbup: how is the el wire inverter noise, heard they can get pretty loud, and what thickness is the el wire?


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> I can't decide between white or clear Advanced LRT tubing for the Storm Stryker... The white looks so good but I was set on clear originally because it lets me see if the water in the loop has any gunk or bubbles in it with ease.


Here's clear tubing with white pastel

http://minus.com/lbsmm7iIx3LwVm


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Love what you did with the case:thumbup: how is the el wire inverter noise, heard they can get pretty loud, and what thickness is the el wire?


That is a good question. Yes, the power inverters for these make a slight constant high pitch noise that honestly can get annoying. Thickness is 2.6mm.


----------



## koniu777

Thx for being honest, that's the only thing keeping me from using el wire on a case, I like to keep the rig silent, most of my fans run below 1200rpm. Lol looks like the mobile version of this website needs some work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> That is a good question. Yes, the power inverters for these make a slight constant high pitch noise that honestly can get annoying. Thickness is 2.6mm.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

So I sent a part request in for a new fan controller on Friday and it is still pending. I really don't have time for the waiting game, what can i do to expedite the process?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> So I sent a part request in for a new fan controller on Friday and it is still pending. I really don't have time for the waiting game, what can i do to expedite the process?


Have your erma ready and go on online chat and ask them to please get it moving along.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Have your erma ready and go on online chat and ask them to please get it moving along.


Just the two confirmation numbers they sent me is what I should give them?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Have your erma ready and go on online chat and ask them to please get it moving along.
> 
> 
> 
> Just the two confirmation numbers they sent me is what I should give them?
Click to expand...

Yes and kindly ask them to move them along.

You should have one erma number (if you put it for one request) then the code for you to access that which they don't need.

The erma number is what they need.


----------



## darkestwrath15

Hi all, newbie builder here
I am totally crazy about the storm trooper case, its totally badass for my red n black gaming build. But I have a question and was hoping someone experienced would be able to help me with it.
Im pairing the cm storm trooper with asus maximus formula v mobo (no thunderfx or anything). Now the mobo is EATX and the case doesnt say that it supports that. BUT when I looked in the thread I saw a couple of builds with it.
My question is do I have to mod the case to fit the mobo in? If not, will it cause any problems or will it be workable when it comes to cable management?
Apologies in advance if this is not the right place for the question or if its been asked numerous times before. I did do some research on my own, just didnt find a convincing answer. Just try to make sure I make the right move and not end up losing any money ^^
Thanks.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkestwrath15*
> 
> Hi all, newbie builder here
> I am totally crazy about the storm trooper case, its totally badass for my red n black gaming build. But I have a question and was hoping someone experienced would be able to help me with it.
> Im pairing the cm storm trooper with asus maximus formula v mobo (no thunderfx or anything). Now the mobo is EATX and the case doesnt say that it supports that. BUT when I looked in the thread I saw a couple of builds with it.
> My question is do I have to mod the case to fit the mobo in? If not, will it cause any problems or will it be workable when it comes to cable management?
> Apologies in advance if this is not the right place for the question or if its been asked numerous times before. I did do some research on my own, just didnt find a convincing answer. Just try to make sure I make the right move and not end up losing any money ^^
> Thanks.


Hey man, that mobo will fit fine! all the mounting standoffs will line up with no modding, only thing with the wider boards is how far it may hang towards the rubber cable management grommets but it will be good! Let me know if you need any help!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Thx for being honest, that's the only thing keeping me from using el wire on a case, I like to keep the rig silent, most of my fans run below 1200rpm. Lol looks like the mobile version of this website needs some work.


lol yea i can type but long story short dont dare try to edit it lol on my phone

just use them for looks you dont want to run el 24/7 as they get dimmer but for show they are great for friends, another member did that and i love it but have not got around to doing it yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> So I sent a part request in for a new fan controller on Friday and it is still pending. I really don't have time for the waiting game, what can i do to expedite the process?


call them it was quick for me and i got to a person fairly quickly too
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkestwrath15*
> 
> Hi all, newbie builder here
> I am totally crazy about the storm trooper case, its totally badass for my red n black gaming build. But I have a question and was hoping someone experienced would be able to help me with it.
> Im pairing the cm storm trooper with asus maximus formula v mobo (no thunderfx or anything). Now the mobo is EATX and the case doesnt say that it supports that. BUT when I looked in the thread I saw a couple of builds with it.
> My question is do I have to mod the case to fit the mobo in? If not, will it cause any problems or will it be workable when it comes to cable management?
> Apologies in advance if this is not the right place for the question or if its been asked numerous times before. I did do some research on my own, just didnt find a convincing answer. Just try to make sure I make the right move and not end up losing any money ^^
> Thanks.


it is awesome and no prob! pretty sure it is in the accepted formats one sec

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119245

under details takes xlatx which i am pretty sure is eatx
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Hey man, that mobo will fit fine! all the mounting standoffs will line up with no modding, only thing with the wider boards is how far it may hang towards the rubber cable management grommets but it will be good! Let me know if you need any help!


+1


----------



## Shneakypete

Edit


----------



## Shneakypete

Got my new rig up and running. Love the case plenty of room and cable management, far better than my old 690 II Advanced.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shneakypete*
> 
> Got my new rig up and running. Love the case plenty of room and cable management, far better than my old 690 II Advanced.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


welcome nice rig !~


----------



## Shneakypete

Thanks, as a side note for the psu cover, I make gun holsters as a side business and decided to use some kydex to make a cover out of it. It came out nice, debating painting it. Stuff is very easy to work with, just heat an bend and it will retain its shape. You can easily cut designs into it, sandblast, or paint and comes in a ton of colors.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shneakypete*
> 
> Thanks, as a side note for the psu cover, I make gun holsters as a side business and decided to use some kydex to make a cover out of it. It came out nice, debating painting it. Stuff is very easy to work with, just heat an bend and it will retain its shape. You can easily cut designs into it, sandblast, or paint and comes in a ton of colors.


You need to make me one of those....It looks great sir.


----------



## Zondrax

I'm wondering if an EK XTX 240 Rad will fit in the Stryker/ Storm Trooper:s top without modding it? I havn't read trough the whole Official Club because I don't have time to read through 719 pages. Thanks!


----------



## TeeBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zondrax*
> 
> I'm wondering if an EK XTX 240 Rad will fit in the Stryker/ Storm Trooper:s top without modding it? I havn't read trough the whole Official Club because I don't have time to read through 719 pages. Thanks!


will not fit. you got about 60mm of space of top so you'll have motherboard clearance issues.


----------



## CapnKrunchy

Anyone know if it's possible to replace the acrylic window on the Stryker with a piece of glass? How is the window secured? Would it be a dumb idea to replace it with glass?


----------



## TeeBlack

why would you want glass?


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeeBlack*
> 
> why would you want glass?


More scratch resistant, probably smoother and clearer too. as far as how its secure it is just weird rivets.

My side panel window has a few waves in it.


----------



## TeeBlack

well good luck with that.


----------



## indyrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shneakypete*
> 
> Thanks, as a side note for the psu cover, I make gun holsters as a side business and decided to use some kydex to make a cover out of it. It came out nice, debating painting it. Stuff is very easy to work with, just heat an bend and it will retain its shape. You can easily cut designs into it, sandblast, or paint and comes in a ton of colors.


I had heard that about Kydex. BTW as a side note what do you charge on your holsters? And do you have a website? I might be in need of a better holster for my M&P 9 in the future.


----------



## Shneakypete

Sent you a pm about the holster


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormleader42*
> 
> Niiiiice! I love that EL wire look... What did you buy to do that? As in type and length and such...


Sorry for taking so long to reply to you. I've been trying to upload a tutorial video on how I did this EL Wire mod, but not having luck uploading it.

What you need to do this EL Wire mod:

a molex power connector with a switch and a 2-pin female locking connector attached (most power inverters I found have an option to buy this type of power connector with it and the 2-pin locking connector is the same type that Cooler Master uses for the LED on/off ability on the built-in fan controller. I did not like the on/off switch my molex power connector came with so I bought a PCI slot rocker switch which works great!)
a power inverter rated for the amount of feet you are using or more (if you plan on using super bright EL wire like I did, you'll need to take the amount of feet you used and double that for the power inverter rating. I am using a sound controlled inverter that also has a constant on ability. It is rated for 10 to 60 feet.)
EL Wire preferably with quick-connectors already attached so you won't have to solder on connectors. They make it easy to just plug in and use. These quick-connectors are 2-pin locking connectors again just like Cooler Master's LED connectors.
For more than one EL Wire and most likely you'll want to use more than one, you'll need to get a 2-pin locking connector splitter. I am using one splitter where I can hook up to 5 EL Wires with it.
Super Glue to help hold EL Wire in place. I recommend glue that dries clear and has a tiny nozzle on it to get into the grooves. I used Krazy Glue Advanced Formula. It comes in a small bottle, but was more than enough.
If you plan on add EL Wire to the top outer groove, you will need a drill to drill a tiny hole preferably in the groove where it ends on the right hand side. This way all your wired connections can be with all your other wires on that side of the case. Also you'll want to drill that hole at an angle so wire won't have to come straight out and bend at an ugly 90 angle.

EL Wire Sizes:

All the EL Wire I used is 2.6mm in diameter and the lengths are as follows: 2 vertical wires on front are 2 feet long (this gives you a bit extra to make it easy to make connections by right side panel), 2 small horizontal wires on front near the top are 1 foot long (again plenty extra to make connections easy), 1 wire at the very top on mine is 9 feet long cause I used it to outline around the edges of all 3 mesh vents and then through the tiny hole I drilled to the outside groove. I also glue an additional EL Wire around the edges of the side window on the inside and it is 4 feet long. I need another splitter to hook it up though.

How to do EL Wire mod:

Step one: remove front plastic face. This is done by first taking off very top plastic cover, you know those 6 plastic tabs and remove the top. Then you'll see 2 screws on top near the front corners that look like they have 2 small washers attached to them. Use screwdriver and take these out. Then remove CM Storm logo faceplate on the front at the bottom. You'll see a small support arm going across horizontally. Remove the 2 screws in these holes. If you have bay devices, remove the mesh bay cover directly below them to give room to slide front face up a tiny bit. It shouldn't have to slide up very much to come off.
Step two: remove the tiny black plastic inserts, shaped like a T, that are inside the grooves. On the back of the front faceplate, you can see that there are 4 small white tabs that hold this tiny black insert in place. I took a flat screw driver and pushed against these white tabs while pushing against the black insert as well. Start removing black insert from the bottom and work your way up.
Step three: install EL Wires to the front faceplate. Start at the bottom with the connector ends and work wire into the groove. Have the other end of the wire stop at the T intersection at the top, just like stopping at a stop sign. Glue in a few inches at a time starting at the top where the wire stops at the T. You can use a flat screwdriver to hold wire down into the groove for 30-40 seconds so the glue can take hold. Continue gluing wire down. For the 2 tiny wires on the front faceplate at the top of the T, set these into place and glue down. Pretty self explanatory.
Step four: drilling hole in top cover. If you have some sort of hole gauge, I'd recommend putting your wire through one of it's holes where wire fits into snugly in order to tell what size drill bit to use. Drill your hole in the top groove on the right hand side where the groove ends. Drill hole at roughly a 30 to 45 degree angle so wire will sit into groove nice and neatly at this drilled spot. Drill at slow speed and go slow, it's only plastic. Luckily it is pretty good and thick plastic at this groove area.
Step five: Install top cover wire. First on the metal top part of the case where the handle is attached, you'll see that there is a small oval shaped hole right next to the top dust filter at the front right corner. Pull all your EL Wire through this hole leaving your connection end inside your case. Then take the end of the wire and feed it through the hole you drilled. Place wire into the groove and glue it down a few inches at a time starting where the wire will end on the left hand side where groove ends.
Step six: Install molex connector to Power Supply, 2-pin connector attached to molex connector to power inverter, 2-pin connector attached power inverter to 2-pin connector on splitter, and finally 2-pin connectors on splitter to 2-pin connectors on EL Wire. If you are using a sound controlled power inverter like I am, I recommend mounting it if you can using sticky velcro strips at bottom of your case near the very front. It will fit under your toolbox with no problem. Having it here will allow you to simply remove CM Storm logo faceplate to easily switch from constant on, sound controlled, and even off. Put CM Storm logo faceplate back on and you are good to go.

I'm going to continue to try and upload my tutorial video on this process.

Hope this helps and if you have any questions, feel free to ask.

I'm currently looking into buying a bit of sound dampening material to see if it helps with the power inverter noise.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> Ne1ld0, which LEDs are you using and where to did you route the wiring for the exterior LEDs? I want to go for the TRON style too!


I think when you say LEDs you are actually meaning EL Wire. Please see previous post for more details. Hope it helps you out.


----------



## dangerdan87

I've thought about it..and I think I am going to do an ROG type theme to
My Storm Stryker to match my MVE mobo.

I think I will repaint the case candy apple red on the outside and flat black with some carbon fiber di-noc on the inside. I'm also thinking about constructing a slightbox and will add a set of white NZXT sleeved LEDs.

In the mean time, I will work on acquiring more hardware and attemp to make a mounting bracket for a 240mm rad in the front.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dangerdan87*
> 
> I've thought about it..and I think I am going to do an ROG type theme to
> My Storm Stryker to match my MVE mobo.
> 
> I think I will repaint the case candy apple red on the outside and flat black with some carbon fiber di-noc on the inside. I'm also thinking about constructing a slightbox and will add a set of white NZXT sleeved LEDs.
> 
> In the mean time, I will work on acquiring more hardware and attemp to make a mounting bracket for a 240mm rad in the front.


Sound cool but shouldn't you have bought the trooper to save money? lol


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Sound cool but shouldn't you have bought the trooper to save money? lol


Well could he have bought a Trooper with a window and had a matching side panel on the other side? I'd say probably not.


----------



## dangerdan87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Sound cool but shouldn't you have bought the trooper to save money? lol


Yes, but that wasn't my plan at first


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dangerdan87*
> 
> Yes, but that wasn't my plan at first


lol no worries


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Well could he have bought a Trooper with a window and had a matching side panel on the other side? I'd say probably not.


you can but they are impossible to find.


----------



## KoopaTroopa

I'm so stoked. I just bought a Storm Stryker from Amazon on Monday and they said I should expect it by May 15th. I got an email earlier today and said they are going to get it to me sooner than expected. They projected it by late next week. And it keeps getting better in that I received another email saying it has shipped and will be at my doorstep tomorrow. I'm so glad I got the free shipping option, I ended up saving $30 and it should be here in under 5 days.


----------



## Mega Man

nice grats and welcome to the club !~ you are going to love this case


----------



## Darkhorse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnKrunchy*
> 
> Anyone know if it's possible to replace the acrylic window on the Stryker with a piece of glass? How is the window secured? Would it be a dumb idea to replace it with glass?


The window (removed mine a few times) is very easy to remove. it's secured by some clips, I just used a pair of pointy nose pliers (on the outside of the case) clip it on each side of the clips and pull very gently. Don't lose the two clips (once removed though)


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoopaTroopa*
> 
> I'm so stoked. I just bought a Storm Stryker from Amazon on Monday and they said I should expect it by May 15th. I got an email earlier today and said they are going to get it to me sooner than expected. They projected it by late next week. And it keeps getting better in that I received another email saying it has shipped and will be at my doorstep tomorrow. I'm so glad I got the free shipping option, I ended up saving $30 and it should be here in under 5 days.


Woo hoo


----------



## Shneakypete

Can you plug the two pin ELwire directly into the led controller for the stock cm storm fan lights or do you have to have the inverter? Or will it plug into a cold cathode inverter?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shneakypete*
> 
> Can you plug the two pin ELwire directly into the led controller for the stock cm storm fan lights or do you have to have the inverter? Or will it plug into a cold cathode inverter?


has to have an inverter but idk if it needs a special one


----------



## Shneakypete

From what I read on another site, the el wire runs off of 12v dc. The ccfl i have is also 12v I'm guessing the ccfl invertor will work if the pins are the same.


----------



## justinwebb

You can't just assume with the volts being the same that you can use it,this is horrible electrical advice. There is also current to take into effect so it depends on how many milliamperes its putting out as well. It's easier just to not cheap out and use the correct inverter for what you are using and avoid a fire.


----------



## Shneakypete

That's why I asked the original question. I'm not an electrician or know about these things. It wasn't an attempt to cheap out, just for one less inverter to put in the case.
I looked into the amps more and see ccfl inverter is 5.0 mAv and the el wire is .3mAv/ft


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoopaTroopa*
> 
> I'm so stoked. I just bought a Storm Stryker from Amazon on Monday and they said I should expect it by May 15th. I got an email earlier today and said they are going to get it to me sooner than expected. They projected it by late next week. And it keeps getting better in that I received another email saying it has shipped and will be at my doorstep tomorrow. I'm so glad I got the free shipping option, I ended up saving $30 and it should be here in under 5 days.


Sometimes one gets a good shipping deal from Amazon and sometimes it's a long wait.

Unfortunately soon (I believe starting this July) we in NJ will be paying sales tax on Amazon orders.

Look forward to seeing your rig.


----------



## KoopaTroopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Sometimes one gets a good shipping deal from Amazon and sometimes it's a long wait.
> 
> Unfortunately soon (I believe starting this July) we in NJ will be paying sales tax on Amazon orders.
> 
> Look forward to seeing your rig.


Yea I heard about that with Amazon and I am not happy about it. With my proposed build I will be able to get a lot more of the parts cheaper from Amazon because of the free shipping, but with the taxes I may have to check out Newegg a little more and do some Excel sheets for pricing.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoopaTroopa*
> 
> Yea I heard about that with Amazon and I am not happy about it. With my proposed build I will be able to get a lot more of the parts cheaper from Amazon because of the free shipping, but with the taxes I may have to check out Newegg a little more and do some Excel sheets for pricing.


We in CA have taxes on all internet sites..


----------



## KoopaTroopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> We in CA have taxes on all internet sites..


In Jersey we are at a 7% sales tax. What is it for CA?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoopaTroopa*
> 
> In Jersey we are at a 7% sales tax. What is it for CA?


How about 25% tax like we have in Denmark


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoopaTroopa*
> 
> In Jersey we are at a 7% sales tax. What is it for CA?


8 percent..


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> How about 25% tax like we have in Denmark


damn! 'only' 21% in the Netherlands


----------



## TeeBlack

I have to pay tax if i order from Frozencpu since its in NY


----------



## GlassToTheArson

She's finally done! (for now







)


----------



## TeeBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GlassToTheArson*
> 
> She's finally done! (for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Nice!


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GlassToTheArson*
> 
> She's finally done! (for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


She is beautiful..I like the blue and the black..


----------



## GlassToTheArson

Yeah, I'm really pleased with how this turned out. If only I weren't too lazy to try and change the red LED's on top


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shneakypete*
> 
> From what I read on another site, the el wire runs off of 12v dc. The ccfl i have is also 12v I'm guessing the ccfl invertor will work if the pins are the same.


My CCFL tubes draw more than 500V, so don't assume the output voltage is the same as the input. And no, that voltage is not a typo.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GlassToTheArson*
> 
> Yeah, I'm really pleased with how this turned out. If only I weren't too lazy to try and change the red LED's on top


It really is extremely easy with to unsolder the 2 red LEDs on the power button and install 3mm LEDs of your choice of color. I changed mine to green as you can see.


----------



## SortOfGrim

The Dark Knight


I'm not using the case fancontroller anymore so why use the leds?
Honestly, I forgot to plug-in the 4-pin molex










replacement USB 3.0 cables should arrive soon! Hopefully the pedestal will arrive soon too..


----------



## Tegots

Add me to the club...

here it is my full copper build

CPU: 3930k
CPU Block: Aquacomputer cuplex kryos HF

GPU: 2x GTX 680
GPU Block:: Watercool HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ GTX 680 "Hole Edition"
Backplate: Watercool HEATKILLER® GPU Backplate GTX 680

1x Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 240mm (bot)
2x Alphacool NexXxoS ST45 Full Copper 240mm (top/front)
2x Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 240mm (back)

1x Aquacomputer aqualis res/d5 pump combo

1x Aquacomputer aquaero 5 LT


----------



## KoopaTroopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GlassToTheArson*
> 
> She's finally done! (for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Great work there. Let us know how changing the LEDs on the power button turn out for you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tegots*
> 
> Add me to the club...
> 
> here it is my full copper build
> 
> CPU: 3930k
> CPU Block: Aquacomputer cuplex kryos HF
> 
> GPU: 2x GTX 680
> GPU Block:: Watercool HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ GTX 680 "Hole Edition"
> Backplate: Watercool HEATKILLER® GPU Backplate GTX 680
> 
> 1x Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 240mm (bot)
> 2x Alphacool NexXxoS ST45 Full Copper 240mm (top/front)
> 2x Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 240mm (back)
> 
> 1x Aquacomputer aqualis res/d5 pump combo
> 
> 1x Aquacomputer aquaero 5 LT
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's a whole lot of copper and a whole lot of radiator surface area.


----------



## Skidmore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tegots*
> 
> Add me to the club...
> 
> here it is my full copper build
> 
> CPU: 3930k
> CPU Block: Aquacomputer cuplex kryos HF
> 
> GPU: 2x GTX 680
> GPU Block:: Watercool HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ GTX 680 "Hole Edition"
> Backplate: Watercool HEATKILLER® GPU Backplate GTX 680
> 
> 1x Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 240mm (bot)
> 2x Alphacool NexXxoS ST45 Full Copper 240mm (top/front)
> 2x Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 240mm (back)
> 
> 1x Aquacomputer aqualis res/d5 pump combo
> 
> 1x Aquacomputer aquaero 5 LT


how do you fix your front rad? have you used any brackets? if so what are they?

By the way awesome looking rig


----------



## Tegots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skidmore*
> 
> how do you fix your front rad? have you used any brackets? if so what are they?
> 
> By the way awesome looking rig


thanks!

i've used the "Aquacomputer kit mounting brackets for airplex XT / PRO / evo for installation in 5.25'' bay " just on the right side of the rad.

i needed to drill just 2 small holes to fix it to the bay to be able to use front fans... if you dont want do, there is space to fix it there without any mod.


----------



## Skidmore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tegots*
> 
> thanks!
> 
> i've used the "Aquacomputer kit mounting brackets for airplex XT / PRO / evo for installation in 5.25'' bay " just on the right side of the rad.
> 
> i needed to drill just 2 small holes to fix it to the bay to be able to use front fans... if you dont want do, there is space to fix it there without any mod.


Thanks for the info

and just wondering when you say that its possible to fix it there without any mod, you mean with some tubing like in one of the blogs that been linked in earlier post?


----------



## Tegots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skidmore*
> 
> Thanks for the info
> 
> and just wondering when you say that its possible to fix it there without any mod, you mean with some tubing like in one of the blogs that been linked in earlier post?


no, its fixed with a screw and nut that came with the mount on the case side bay wall ( the one you can change / renmove ) and the rad is fixed on the mount with a regular fan screw...


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tegots*
> 
> Add me to the club...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> here it is my full copper build
> 
> CPU: 3930k
> CPU Block: Aquacomputer cuplex kryos HF
> 
> GPU: 2x GTX 680
> GPU Block:: Watercool HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ GTX 680 "Hole Edition"
> Backplate: Watercool HEATKILLER® GPU Backplate GTX 680
> 
> 1x Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 240mm (bot)
> 2x Alphacool NexXxoS ST45 Full Copper 240mm (top/front)
> 2x Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 240mm (back)
> 
> 1x Aquacomputer aqualis res/d5 pump combo
> 
> 1x Aquacomputer aquaero 5 LT


Welcome. That looks amazing and amazingly expensive!


----------



## Ne1ld0

So many of my friends put all these stickers on the side of their cases: Intel this, Windows that, etc. I'm like F-that......Decepticon!

Now when people ask me what I have inside this I'll just point to the Decepticon logo and say, "Can't you see? It's a robot."

Added my 6th EL Wire to the side window. Still waiting on a splitter I ordered in order to power all my EL Wire at once.



Here is a pic with the lights in the room turned off and my NZXT Hue lighting turned off as well. I need a better camera. This 1.3 megapixel thing does not give this justice.



I'm currently working on upgrading all the main components. I already have a white Phanteks dual 140mm fan CPU cooler and am waiting to receive an Asus Maximus V Extreme motherboard and Corsair Dominator Platinum 32Gb 2400 RAM in the mail. After that, I'll just need to replace my CPU and Graphics cards and I'll be happy with this build. I'll probably have to wait till I get my tax refund check back before I can order these parts.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> So many of my friends put all these stickers on the side of their cases: Intel this, Windows that, etc. I'm like F-that......Decepticon!
> 
> Now when people ask me what I have inside this I'll just point to the Decepticon logo and say, "Can't you see? It's a robot."
> 
> Added my 6th EL Wire to the side window. Still waiting on a splitter I ordered in order to power all my EL Wire at once.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic with the lights in the room turned off and my NZXT Hue lighting turned off as well. I need a better camera. This 1.3 megapixel thing does not give this justice.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently working on upgrading all the main components. I already have a white Phanteks dual 140mm fan CPU cooler and am waiting to receive an Asus Maximus V Extreme motherboard and Corsair Dominator Platinum 32Gb 2400 RAM in the mail. After that, I'll just need to replace my CPU and Graphics cards and I'll be happy with this build. I'll probably have to wait till I get my tax refund check back before I can order these parts.


i will be adding my case badges after i get my psu custom built but that will be on the psu cover not the case. i tryed them on my case and just added them all. it looks ok lol but i really prefer a clean case.

i like case badges to brag about what i have

either way. welcome ~


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> So many of my friends put all these stickers on the side of their cases: Intel this, Windows that, etc. I'm like F-that......Decepticon!
> 
> Now when people ask me what I have inside this I'll just point to the Decepticon logo and say, "Can't you see? It's a robot."
> 
> Added my 6th EL Wire to the side window. Still waiting on a splitter I ordered in order to power all my EL Wire at once.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic with the lights in the room turned off and my NZXT Hue lighting turned off as well. I need a better camera. This 1.3 megapixel thing does not give this justice.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently working on upgrading all the main components. I already have a white Phanteks dual 140mm fan CPU cooler and am waiting to receive an Asus Maximus V Extreme motherboard and Corsair Dominator Platinum 32Gb 2400 RAM in the mail. After that, I'll just need to replace my CPU and Graphics cards and I'll be happy with this build. I'll probably have to wait till I get my tax refund check back before I can order these parts.


That's a nice rig you have there with the lighting.

Don't fall for that stuff about megapixels. Having more pixels won't help to improve your image quality unless you want to make large printouts or if you crop your images. In fact, more pixels mean more noise at high ISO settings with the same sensor size. Rather go for a larger sensor size (I'd recommend APS-C because it offers a relatively clean picture even on ISO 3200 without having to go for full-frame, where a cheap compact camera's sensor struggles at ISO 800. Getting that sensor size in a compact body might be a bit of a problem though).


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> That's a nice rig you have there with the lighting.
> 
> Don't fall for that stuff about megapixels. Having more pixels won't help to improve your image quality unless you want to make large printouts or if you crop your images. In fact, more pixels mean more noise at high ISO settings with the same sensor size. Rather go for a larger sensor size (I'd recommend APS-C because it offers a relatively clean picture even on ISO 3200 without having to go for full-frame, where a cheap compact camera's sensor struggles at ISO 800. Getting that sensor size in a compact body might be a bit of a problem though).


Thanks for the compliment and for the information on megapixels. I can honestly say I learned something today.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Thanks for the compliment and for the information on megapixels. I can honestly say I learned something today.


that is why i own a dslr i get MOAR pixels and pretty pics


----------



## GlassToTheArson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> It really is extremely easy with to unsolder the 2 red LEDs on the power button and install 3mm LEDs of your choice of color. I changed mine to green as you can see.


Are there any guides on how to do so? I have no experience with soldering


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GlassToTheArson*
> 
> Are there any guides on how to do so? I have no experience with soldering


Well honestly I don't have much experience soldering myself and I rigged my Green LEDs so I didn't actually have to solder them into place.

What I did was unscrew the screws holding the I/O panel down, pushed all the wires going to the I/O panel up towards it to give me enough room to pull it out and flipped over without having to unconnect any of those wires, got myself a soldering iron for $4 at Harbor Freight, let soldering iron heat up, used it to heat up the solder on the back of the LEDs with one hand while other hand pulled the LEDs out to remove them.

With red LEDs removed, you will notice on I/O panel a small + (positive side) on the right holes. Now the wires on your new LEDs will probably be much longer than the tiny ones on red LEDs. This does not matter, I did not make any changes to these longer wires. You will notice that one of these wires on new LEDs is longer than the other. Longer wire = + (positive side) and goes in hole on the right.

I had trouble getting new LEDs into the holes simply because some of the solder left over from red LEDs had hardened back up and covered the holes slightly. This no big deal. If you run into this, simply reheat that solder, even placing tip of soldering iron into holes if necessary. While I reheated this left over solder, I also pushed LEDs wires through holes. Once fully into place, I held LEDs in place with one hand and bent wires downward. With wires bent, I used electrical tape to hold them down. Made sure tape did not cover that U shaped area at the very top between power LEDs cause thats where power button is located.

Flipped it back over, and tested it. Everything worked so I just reassembled it all.

Maybe not the best way to go about it, but it works, is simple, and cheap.


----------



## ronquilent

Hey Ne1ld0, did you get around to uploading the tutorial video you made to youtube? Really looking forward to it


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> Hey Ne1ld0, did you get around to uploading the tutorial video you made to youtube? Really looking forward to it


Still working on it my friend. I'll try to get it online either tonight or tomorrow. It'll be online soon and I'll post a link on here.


----------



## ronquilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Still working on it my friend. I'll try to get it online either tonight or tomorrow. It'll be online soon and I'll post a link on here.


Sweet!


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Thanks for the compliment and for the information on megapixels. I can honestly say I learned something today.


No problem.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Man I never get tired of looking at this thing.











As for the tutorial video on this EL Wire mod, I'm having difficulty because it's currently 21 mins long because I made sure to go over everything and the video is just over 600Mb. It's been processing on Youtube for around 12 hours now. I could re-render the video in a different format but I'd prefer not to seeing how my camera is already a POS and I'd hate to lose what little quality it has.

For now, I'll just continue letting Youtube do it's processing thing, but my best estimate would be around 2 to 4 days before Youtube is done processing this.


----------



## Luckyownz

Finally I finished my first Rig, hope you like it, I love it ^^!


----------



## Mega Man

looks good welcome !~


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luckyownz*
> 
> Finally I finished my first Rig, hope you like it, I love it ^^!


Very nice! I like the red on black look on your case because it's not too overpowering of a red look. Personally I'm not a fan of CFL cold cathode lights simply because to me they are too bright, like an annoying light night keeping you up at night.

But your liquid cooled build is pretty sick. I see you have Cooler Master fans in the front which I'm sure you can turn on/off the LEDs on those and the red and black fans inside case look absolutely dope.

Great work!


----------



## Luckyownz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Very nice! I like the red on black look on your case because it's not too overpowering of a red look. Personally I'm not a fan of CFL cold cathode lights simply because to me they are too bright, like an annoying light night keeping you up at night.
> 
> But your liquid cooled build is pretty sick. I see you have Cooler Master fans in the front which I'm sure you can turn on/off the LEDs on those and the red and black fans inside case look absolutely dope.
> 
> Great work!


Thanks








I used 3 LED RGB bars, 2 on the top and 1 on the side, to light up the interior of my Trooper, I can change them into 16 different colours. Soon im gonna buy a Music controller for the LEDs, so they turn on depending on the music or voice.








Right, i can turn the front LEDs on/off


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luckyownz*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used 3 LED RGB bars, 2 on the top and 1 on the side, to light up the interior of my Trooper, I can change them into 16 different colours. Soon im gonna buy a Music controller for the LEDs, so they turn on depending on the music or voice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right, i can turn the front LEDs on/off


Very nice. I have an NZXT Hue RGB LED controller for different colors and modes as well. Mine aren't sound controlled, although that would be awesome, but my EL Wire on the outside of my case does have a sound controlled option.


----------



## Luckyownz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Very nice. I have an NZXT Hue RGB LED controller for different colors and modes as well. Mine aren't sound controlled, although that would be awesome, but my EL Wire on the outside of my case does have a sound controlled option.


Wow, nice, you should upload a video with that Sound option, it would look ******* awesome dude


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luckyownz*
> 
> Wow, nice, you should upload a video with that Sound option, its would look ******* awesome dude


LoL, I might do that in the near future. Now you got me thinking about it.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luckyownz*
> 
> Finally I finished my first Rig, hope you like it, I love it ^^!


Looks like a version of mine! Looks great. If you want you can stealth the cd drive like I did I actually have the same lg drive Haha. All I did was scoot the drive back about a half inch so the bay cover fit back on for a clean mesh front just pop it off Itl drop in a cd. Sorry no pic on my old android but I know others have done it and you'll get what im saying...

Cheers


----------



## Luckyownz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Looks like a version of mine! Looks great. If you want you can stealth the cd drive like I did I actually have the same lg drive Haha. All I did was scoot the drive back about a half inch so the bay cover fit back on for a clean mesh front just pop it off Itl drop in a cd. Sorry no pic on my old android but I know others have done it and you'll get what im saying...
> 
> Cheers


Hey, thanks dude. That sounds good with the cd drive, im gonna test that tomorrow ^^


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luckyownz*
> 
> Hey, thanks dude. That sound good with the cd drive, im gonna test that tomorrow ^^


Ya np! takes 2 seconds, remove right side panel unscrew drive, scoot it back, find an align mounting hole, put panel back on, mesh bay cover on and bam !









I though it looked better, I mean its not the 90's who uses the cd drive much besides loading half our software


----------



## TeeBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luckyownz*
> 
> Finally I finished my first Rig, hope you like it, I love it ^^!


Looking good!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luckyownz*
> 
> Finally I finished my first Rig, hope you like it, I love it ^^!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










I like how the red 'glows'

go ROG!


----------



## Ne1ld0

Well I finally got this EL Wire Tutorial video put onto Youtube and I hope it helps you guys out. I did notice I forgot to mention in the video the VERY FIRST STEP which is to remove the bottom fan w/ hard cage and the side brackets that hold it in place. You must remove these in order to take off the front plastic cover.

I've also added an updated text version of all the steps required to do this mod below.




*What you need to do this EL Wire mod:*

a *molex power connector with a power switch and a 2-pin locking connector attached* (most power inverters I found have an option to buy a molex power connector with it and the 2-pin locking connector is the same type that Cooler Master uses for the LED on/off ability on the built-in fan controller. I did not like the on/off switch my molex power connector came with so I bought a PCI slot rocker switch which works great!)

a *power inverter* rated for the amount of feet you are using or more (if you plan on using super bright EL wire like I did, you'll need to take the amount of feet you used and double that for the power inverter rating. I am using a sound controlled inverter that has a constant on, sound controlled, and off ability. It is rated for 10 to 60 feet. Personally, I recommend a sound controlled one.)

*EL Wire with quick-connectors* already attached so you won't have to solder on connectors. They make it easy to just plug in and use. These quick-connectors are 2-pin locking connectors again just like Cooler Master's LED connectors.

For more than one EL Wire and most likely you'll want to use more than one, you'll need to get a 2-pin locking connector splitter, also called an *EL Wire splitter* on most sites. I am using one splitter where I can hook up to 5 EL Wires with it.

Super Glue to help hold EL Wire in place. I recommend glue that dries clear and has a tiny nozzle on it to get into the grooves. I used *Krazy Glue Advanced Formula*. It comes in a small bottle, but was more than enough.

If you plan on adding an EL Wire to the top outer groove, you will need a *drill and a 7/64" bit for 2.6mm diameter EL wire* to drill a tiny hole in the groove where it ends on the right hand side. This way all your wired connections can be with all your other wires on that side of the case. Also you'll want to drill that hole at an angle so wire won't have to come straight out and bend at an ugly 90 angle.

*EL Wire Sizes:*

All the EL Wire I used is *2.6mm in diameter* and the lengths are as follows:

2 vertical wires on front are 2 feet long (this gives you a bit extra to make it easy to make connections by the right side panel)

2 small horizontal wires on front near the top are 1 foot long (again plenty extra to make connections easy),

1 wire at the very top on mine is 9 feet long cause I used it to outline around the edges of all 3 mesh vents, using tiny zip ties, and then through the tiny hole I drilled to the outside groove. If you plan on using wire in just the groove, you'll need to measure just the groove and add a foot to that measurement to have plenty extra for wired connections.

I also glued an additional EL Wire around the edges of the side window on the inside and it is 4 feet long. I need another splitter to hook it up though.

*How to do EL Wire mod:*

*Step one:* remove the bottom fan hard drive cage and the side brackets that hold fan hard drive cage in place. You must remove these in order to take off front cover without breaking it. Fan hard drive cage is held in by 2 long thumb screws, remove these. Side brackets are held in by 2 thumb screws for each one, remove these. Take these parts out.

*Step two:* remove front plastic cover. This is done by first taking off very top plastic cover, you know those 6 plastic tabs and remove the top. Then you'll see 2 screws on top near the front corners that look like they have 2 small washers attached to them. Use screwdriver and take these out. Then remove CM Storm logo faceplate on the front at the bottom. You'll see a small support arm going across horizontally. Remove the 2 screws in the holes on support arm. If you have bay devices, remove the mesh bay cover directly below them to give room to slide front cover up a tiny bit. It shouldn't have to slide up very much, an inch or less to come off.

*Step three:* remove the tiny black plastic inserts, shaped like a T, that are inside the grooves. On the back of the front cover, you can see that there are 4 small white tabs that hold this tiny black insert in place. I took a flat screw driver and pushed against these white tabs while pushing against the black insert as well. Start removing black insert from the bottom and work your way up.

*Step four:* install EL Wires to the front cover grooves. Start at the bottom with the connector ends and work wire into the groove. Have the other end of the wire stop at the T intersection at the top, just like stopping at a stop sign. Glue in a few inches at a time starting at the top where the wire stops at the T. You can use a flat screwdriver to hold wire down into the groove for 30-40 seconds so the glue can take hold. Continue gluing wire down a few inches at a time. For the 2 tiny wires on the front faceplate at the top of the T, set these into place and glue down. Pretty self explanatory.

*Step five:* drilling hole in top cover. If you have some sort of hole gauge, I'd recommend putting your wire through one of it's holes where wire fits into snugly in order to tell what size drill bit to use, I used a 7/64" bit. Drill your hole in the top groove on the right hand side where the groove ends. Drill hole at roughly a 30 to 45 degree angle so wire will sit into groove nice and neatly at this drilled spot. Drill at slow speed and go slow, it's only plastic. Luckily it is pretty good and thick plastic at this groove area.

*Step six:* Install top cover wire. First on the metal top part of the case where the handle is attached, you'll see that there is a small oval shaped hole right next to the top dust filter at the front right corner. Pull all your EL Wire through this hole leaving your connection end inside your case. Then take the end of the wire and feed it through the hole you drilled. Place wire into the groove and glue it down a few inches at a time starting where the wire will end on the left hand side where groove ends.

*Step seven:* Install molex connector to Power Supply, 2-pin connector attached to molex connector to power inverter, 2-pin connector attached power inverter to 2-pin connector on splitter, and finally 2-pin connectors on splitter to 2-pin connectors on EL Wire. If you are using a sound controlled power inverter like I am, I recommend mounting it if you can using sticky velcro strips at bottom of your case near the very front. It will fit under your toolbox with no problem. Having it here will allow you to simply remove CM Storm logo faceplate to easily switch from constant on, sound controlled, and even off. The off ability on this inverter is nice cause then you could leave the power switch on molex connector on and turn off EL Wire at the inverter which is conveniently located at the front of the case.

*Step eight:* with all connections hooked up, test EL Wire to make sure it all works. With everything working fine, install front cover, screw in 2 screws at the top corners and 2 screws on front support arm. Install top cover, should snap into place. Install side brackets with 2 thumb screws each and fan hard drive cage with 2 longer thumb screws. Put back on mesh bay covers and CM Storm logo faceplate and you are good to go.


----------



## CrazyElf

Nice tutorial. I'm tempted to try it out.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Ya np! takes 2 seconds, remove right side panel unscrew drive, scoot it back, find an align mounting hole, put panel back on, mesh bay cover on and bam !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I though it looked better, I mean its not the 90's who uses the cd drive much besides loading half our software


what i did is coat the sides with velcro ( soft side ) so it wont slide around


----------



## 02Razor

you my friend deserve a place in heaven


----------



## Luckyownz

Yeah and thats my trooper at night


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luckyownz*
> 
> Yeah and thats my trooper at night


She is beautiful..


----------



## dangerdan87

If anyone is wondering about how to mount a radiator in the front, I just successfully mounted my ST30 240mm rad in the front using one of the slide-out fan bays. I was only able to get 3 screws in the radiator, but it seems sturdy. The radiator I have, has some broken fins, so I decided to hold onto it for fitting purposes. I plan on trying to mount a 360mm rad in the front using this method.
I may cut my slid-out bays in half to accommodate a push/pull system for the front, if I don't feel like fabricating a custom bracket (but I may get a thicker rad, which may require a custom bracket).
I will have to drill a hole in my side plates if I want to secure the bays with the thumb screws, but I plan on covering up the back (with ventilation) and sides so you won't be able to see all the ugly hardware and to help hide some cables


----------



## smjxkab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dangerdan87*
> 
> If anyone is wondering about how to mount a radiator in the front, I just successfully mounted my ST30 240mm rad in the front using one of the slide-out fan bays. I was only able to get 3 screws in the radiator, but it seems sturdy. The radiator I have, has some broken fins, so I decided to hold onto it for fitting purposes. I plan on trying to mount a 360mm rad in the front using this method.
> I may cut my slid-out bays in half to accommodate a push/pull system for the front, if I don't feel like fabricating a custom bracket (but I may get a thicker rad, which may require a custom bracket).
> I will have to drill a hole in my side plates if I want to secure the bays with the thumb screws, but I plan on covering up the back (with ventilation) and sides so you won't be able to see all the ugly hardware and to help hide some cables
> 
> Instead of changing that you could keep it and easily put another 240 on the top or bottom


----------



## dangerdan87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smjxkab*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dangerdan87*
> 
> If anyone is wondering about how to mount a radiator in the front, I just successfully mounted my ST30 240mm rad in the front using one of the slide-out fan bays. I was only able to get 3 screws in the radiator, but it seems sturdy. The radiator I have, has some broken fins, so I decided to hold onto it for fitting purposes. I plan on trying to mount a 360mm rad in the front using this method.
> I may cut my slid-out bays in half to accommodate a push/pull system for the front, if I don't feel like fabricating a custom bracket (but I may get a thicker rad, which may require a custom bracket).
> I will have to drill a hole in my side plates if I want to secure the bays with the thumb screws, but I plan on covering up the back (with ventilation) and sides so you won't be able to see all the ugly hardware and to help hide some cables
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of changing that you could keep it and easily put another 240 on the top or bottom
Click to expand...

I am putting a 240mm up top and probably a 360 in front.
The bottom will house some hard drives, a pump and power box for my RGB slight box, and a drain port with a ball valve.


----------



## YounGMessiah

Any ideas on how to fit a 120mm radiator on the front, below the two 120mm fans there already (at least thats how I have it setup)..? Would I need to just get custom brackets?

Im specifically trying to fit the radiator with fan of this (arctic accelero hybrid): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186067


----------



## dangerdan87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Any ideas on how to fit a 120mm radiator on the front, below the two 120mm fans there already (at least thats how I have it setup)..? Would I need to just get custom brackets?
> Im specifically trying to fit the radiator with fan of this (arctic accelero hybrid): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186067


Take a look at one of my previous posts. I mounted a dual 120mm radiator on one of the HDD cages. But I had to bump the cage back a little bit so the dust covers could fit.


----------



## YounGMessiah

Quote:


> If anyone is wondering about how to mount a radiator in the front, I just successfully mounted my ST30 240mm rad in the front using one of the slide-out fan bays. I was only able to get 3 screws in the radiator, but it seems sturdy. The radiator I have, has some broken fins, so I decided to hold onto it for fitting purposes. I plan on trying to mount a 360mm rad in the front using this method.
> I may cut my slid-out bays in half to accommodate a push/pull system for the front, if I don't feel like fabricating a custom bracket (but I may get a thicker rad, which may require a custom bracket).
> I will have to drill a hole in my side plates if I want to secure the bays with the thumb screws, but I plan on covering up the back (with ventilation) and sides so you won't be able to see all the ugly hardware and to help hide some cables


I saw that previously and going to be looking into a similar method thanks!

Just seeing if anyone else has any ideas without custom brackets can fit I guess 360mm.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> I saw that previously and going to be looking into a similar method thanks!
> 
> Just seeing if anyone else has any ideas without custom brackets can fit I guess 360mm.


all you have to do is take out the drive cages and use a "L" bracket connect it in 4 spots to the fans and use nuts/bolts to the drive mounts


----------



## TeeBlack

I see alot of you guys are using the Corsair fans. how you all liking those fans? are they noisey and do they push good air through your rads?


----------



## indyrocker

I love the corsair fans I have 5 sp 120's that are the high performance editions I never had a problem with the noise but I am also running them with the speed reducers that come with each fan.


----------



## YounGMessiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> all you have to do is take out the drive cages and use a "L" bracket connect it in 4 spots to the fans and use nuts/bolts to the drive mounts


That confused me lol, so you are saying go get some l brackets connect them to the fan, not the radiator? and then?


----------



## TeeBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indyrocker*
> 
> I love the corsair fans I have 5 sp 120's that are the high performance editions I never had a problem with the noise but I am also running them with the speed reducers that come with each fan.


i might try some of the pwm high performance editions. i have the swiftech 8 way splitter. plus they do look cool.


----------



## OneGun

Ok guys i just ordered my Blue indiv sleeved cables from corsair.I also made a white psu cover but my question is should i paint the ram fan cover white or should i leave it blue?Remember i have blue psu cables coming.Right now it sticks out and would look better white but do you guys think it will look better once i get the blue cables in?If i paint it i would like to do it today that way it will be dry by the time my cables get in..Oh yeah all of my fans are blue leds.
Here is a pic of Ram fan

Here is one with psu cover..


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Ok guys i just ordered my Blue indiv sleeved cables from corsair.I also made a white psu cover but my question is should i paint the ram fan cover white or should i leave it blue?Remember i have blue psu cables coming.Right now it sticks out and would look better white but do you guys think it will look better once i get the blue cables in?If i paint it i would like to do it today that way it will be dry by the time my cables get in..
> Here is a pic of Ram fan
> 
> Here is one with psu cover..


Its all your personal opinion but I think it will look fine the way its is, the blue cables and ram cooler will contrast the white with the stryker, plus less work









Something cool maybe you could paint a blue design or stripe or something on the psu cover to add more blue/white contrast, just a thought but looks good!

EDIT:

Cable management looks good however 2 tips,

the front usb 3.0 port move down a grommet then plus in for a cleaner look. also you could run your lower mobo wires like audio and power ect... behind the mobo and run them right to connection spot to avoid the wires shown between the bottom of the mobo and psu cover, suggested this to another member I believe, here is what I mean if you can see...

Like the rig!

-cheers


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Its all your personal opinion but I think it will look fine the way its is, the blue cables and ram cooler will contrast the white with the stryker, plus less work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something cool maybe you could paint a blue design or stripe or something on the psu cover to add more blue/white contrast, just a thought but looks good!
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Cable management looks good however 2 tips,
> 
> the front usb 3.0 port move down a grommet then plus in for a cleaner look. also you could run your lower mobo wires like audio and power ect... behind the mobo and run them right to connection spot to avoid the wires shown between the bottom of the mobo and psu cover, suggested this to another member I believe, here is what I mean if you can see...
> 
> Like the rig!
> 
> -cheers


Thank you for the tips.I would love to run the cables behind my mobo but it would be way to hard for me as i only have 1 arm.Building this thing was the hardest and scarest thing i have done.Everything took a long time to do.Putting in the mobo was by far the hardest thing i ever had to do with 1 arm.Trying to push it against the shield and screw it in was a pain in the butt lol.That audio cable drives me nuts do you know of any other way to hide it?I am really lucky everything works cause i had such a hard time getting mobo in i really don't wanna even try it again.I don't even use the front ports as i have a logitech g930 headset via usb.Can i just take it out?And the rest of the wiring like the usb 3.0 i will fix and button up once my cables come in.Also any recommendations on how i can hide the bottom fan wires going into the bottom of the mobo?Thank you for the help.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Thank you for the tips.I would love to run the cables behind my mobo but it would be way to hard for me as i only have 1 arm.Building this thing was the hardest and scarest thing i have done.Everything took a long time to do.Putting in the mobo was by far the hardest thing i ever had to do with 1 arm.Trying to push it against the shield and screw it in was a pain in the butt lol.That audio cable drives me nuts do you know of any other way to hide it?I am really lucky everything works cause i had such a hard time getting mobo in i really don't wanna even try it again.I don't even use the front ports as i have a logitech g930 headset via usb.Can i just take it out?And the rest of the wiring like the usb 3.0 i will fix and button up once my cables come in.Also any recommendations on how i can hide the bottom fan wires going into the bottom of the mobo?Thank you for the help.


Hmm il have to fiddle with mine to come up with another way besides running behind the mobo, sorry to hear about your disability, If your in the Oklahoma City/Dallas area I'd be glad to come work on it for ya! but it looks like your in the orange CAL area, parents grew up around that area, nice place


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Hmm il have to fiddle with mine to come up with another way besides running behind the mobo, sorry to hear about your disability, If your in the Oklahoma City/Dallas area I'd be glad to come work on it for ya! but it looks like your in the orange CAL area, parents grew up around that area, nice place


Ya i am in orange county CA And i love it here.If you can figure out another way i sure would appreciate it.Thank you Sir


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Thank you for the tips.I would love to run the cables behind my mobo but it would be way to hard for me as i only have 1 arm.Building this thing was the hardest and scarest thing i have done.Everything took a long time to do.Putting in the mobo was by far the hardest thing i ever had to do with 1 arm.Trying to push it against the shield and screw it in was a pain in the butt lol.That audio cable drives me nuts do you know of any other way to hide it?I am really lucky everything works cause i had such a hard time getting mobo in i really don't wanna even try it again.I don't even use the front ports as i have a logitech g930 headset via usb.Can i just take it out?And the rest of the wiring like the usb 3.0 i will fix and button up once my cables come in.Also any recommendations on how i can hide the bottom fan wires going into the bottom of the mobo?Thank you for the help.


You can remove the following cables from the front panel: audio, esata, usb 2.0 & 3.0, Fan, Fan LED.


----------



## OneGun

What about these to clean it up?


And these..

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13959/cab-475/Bitfenix_Alchemy_Multisleeve_3-Pin_Fan_Extension_Cable_-_30cm_-_Blue_BFA-MSC-3F30BK-RP.html?tl=c537s1526b193

There are 2 links..You guys think those would make it look nicer?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> That confused me lol, so you are saying go get some l brackets connect them to the fan, not the radiator? and then?


gonna have to show you all how much i suck in paint ( ill edit in a bit )

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Ok guys i just ordered my Blue indiv sleeved cables from corsair.I also made a white psu cover but my question is should i paint the ram fan cover white or should i leave it blue?Remember i have blue psu cables coming.Right now it sticks out and would look better white but do you guys think it will look better once i get the blue cables in?If i paint it i would like to do it today that way it will be dry by the time my cables get in..Oh yeah all of my fans are blue leds.
> Here is a pic of Ram fan
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one with psu cover..


looks great
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Its all your personal opinion but I think it will look fine the way its is, the blue cables and ram cooler will contrast the white with the stryker, plus less work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something cool maybe you could paint a blue design or stripe or something on the psu cover to add more blue/white contrast, just a thought but looks good!
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Cable management looks good however 2 tips,
> 
> the front usb 3.0 port move down a grommet then plus in for a cleaner look. also you could run your lower mobo wires like audio and power ect... behind the mobo and run them right to connection spot to avoid the wires shown between the bottom of the mobo and psu cover, suggested this to another member I believe, here is what I mean if you can see..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Like the rig!
> 
> -cheers


+1 to everything. i did mine behind the mobo before he even said anything ( before i was in the club lol )

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Thank you for the tips.I would love to run the cables behind my mobo but it would be way to hard for me as i only have 1 arm.Building this thing was the hardest and scarest thing i have done.Everything took a long time to do.Putting in the mobo was by far the hardest thing i ever had to do with 1 arm.Trying to push it against the shield and screw it in was a pain in the butt lol.That audio cable drives me nuts do you know of any other way to hide it?I am really lucky everything works cause i had such a hard time getting mobo in i really don't wanna even try it again.I don't even use the front ports as i have a logitech g930 headset via usb.Can i just take it out?And the rest of the wiring like the usb 3.0 i will fix and button up once my cables come in.Also any recommendations on how i can hide the bottom fan wires going into the bottom of the mobo?Thank you for the help.


that sucks man let me know if i can help as said in the post though i am in CO and your in CA ! GJ on the pc i am glad you got it !~ let us know if you have any questions. you may be able to fish the io pan wires ( on/off reset led wires ) through a wire tie hole on the back of the mobo without taking out the mobo i have done this with several and all you have to do is point it down and push so may be feasible with only one arm!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> What about these to clean it up?
> 
> 
> And these..
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13959/cab-475/Bitfenix_Alchemy_Multisleeve_3-Pin_Fan_Extension_Cable_-_30cm_-_Blue_BFA-MSC-3F30BK-RP.html?tl=c537s1526b193
> 
> There are 2 links..You guys think those would make it look nicer?


would definitely look great !~

also i think the blue cooler will look good with everything else blue !~


----------



## hazelchua

Here's my newly acquired Project Ambulance with Nurse Teddy inside.


----------



## OneGun

Thanx for all your help guys.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazelchua*
> 
> Here's my newly acquired Project Ambulance with Nurse Teddy inside.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


looks great
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Thanx for all your help guys.


no problem


----------



## jayvo

I'm sure this has been asked plenty of times in this thread guys, so I apologize in advance. But will this fit in the top of a Storm Stryker?

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16892/ex-wat-220/XSPC_Raystorm_750_RS360_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_New_Rev_4_Pump_Included_w_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g30c321s1310

Or do I have to use this kit?

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16891/ex-wat-219/XSPC_Raystorm_750_RS240_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_New_Rev_4_Pump_Included_w_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g30c321s1310

It's my first time actually water cooling since I've had 2 Corsair H100i's fail on me.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayvo*
> 
> I'm sure this has been asked plenty of times in this thread guys, so I apologize in advance. But will this fit in the top of a Storm Stryker?
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16892/ex-wat-220/XSPC_Raystorm_750_RS360_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_New_Rev_4_Pump_Included_w_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g30c321s1310
> 
> Or do I have to use this kit?
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16891/ex-wat-219/XSPC_Raystorm_750_RS240_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_New_Rev_4_Pump_Included_w_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g30c321s1310
> 
> It's my first time actually water cooling since I've had 2 Corsair H100i's fail on me.


first link the 360rad wont fit without modding. The best option is the ex280 kit or the 3x 240....

I have a xspc d5 dual bay res brand new in box for the 1200l pumps if you want a good deal to piece your stuff out


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayvo*
> 
> I'm sure this has been asked plenty of times in this thread guys, so I apologize in advance. But will this fit in the top of a Storm Stryker?
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16892/ex-wat-220/XSPC_Raystorm_750_RS360_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_New_Rev_4_Pump_Included_w_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g30c321s1310
> 
> Or do I have to use this kit?
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16891/ex-wat-219/XSPC_Raystorm_750_RS240_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_New_Rev_4_Pump_Included_w_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g30c321s1310
> 
> It's my first time actually water cooling since I've had 2 Corsair H100i's fail on me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> first link the 360rad wont fit without modding. The best option is the ex280 kit or the 3x 240....
> 
> I have a xspc d5 dual bay res brand new in box for the 1200l pumps if you want a good deal to piece your stuff out


for some reason my post didnt post. anywho yea what he said.. the 360 will fit you will loose the top drive bay and you wont get good wirflow unless you mod it.

i prefer this kit personally


----------



## Semigamer

Hey guys! Building a new rig and choose the Stryker as the case, I recieved my case today and still have two more days to wait for some of the rest of the components so I did some painting while I had a day with it, What do you all think?













I painted the interior Black because I just couldn't get over the feeling that it had too much white for my liking.
I think it came out pretty good for a rookie like myself!

Note: Also added a AF140 fan to the back and going to have two SP120's on my H100i when they come in the mail!









And lastly I do have some questions (This is my first PC build technically, I've owned laptops and torn them down before but never a desktop, seems much easier though thank goodness)
But for the x-drive, when I look up in there I see an empty Molex port sticking out of the back of it, Am I suppose to connect a molex from the PSU to that port or what?
And is there anything else I should know about wiring or anything else with the Stryker?


----------



## Mega Man

nice and welcome ~


----------



## jayvo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> first link the 360rad wont fit without modding. The best option is the ex280 kit or the 3x 240....
> 
> I have a xspc d5 dual bay res brand new in box for the 1200l pumps if you want a good deal to piece your stuff out


Thanks for the offer and advice. I'm really looking for an all in one kit really. I have no clue what I would need in piecing everything together.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> for some reason my post didnt post. anywho yea what he said.. the 360 will fit you will loose the top drive bay and you wont get good wirflow unless you mod it.
> 
> i prefer this kit personally


I was hoping that the 360 would fit but oh well. I hope the EX240 doesn't give me problems like the Corsair H100i. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semigamer*
> 
> I painted the interior Black because I just couldn't get over the feeling that it had too much white for my liking.
> I think it came out pretty good for a rookie like myself!
> 
> And lastly I do have some questions (This is my first PC build technically, I've owned laptops and torn them down before but never a desktop, seems much easier though thank goodness)
> But for the x-drive, when I look up in there I see an empty Molex port sticking out of the back of it, Am I suppose to connect a molex from the PSU to that port or what?
> And is there anything else I should know about wiring or anything else with the Stryker?


I like the look of the black interior. Glad you kept the very top white though.

Yeah, behind the I/O panel there is a molex port and a SATA port to the right of it. Simply connect a molex connector cable to it coming from the power supply and a SATA cable to it from your motherboard and you'll be good to go.


----------



## Semigamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> I like the look of the black interior. Glad you kept the very top white though.
> 
> Yeah, behind the I/O panel there is a molex port and a SATA port to the right of it. Simply connect a molex connector cable to it coming from the power supply and a SATA cable to it from your motherboard and you'll be good to go.


Thanks! Yeah I didn't want it to be mistaken for a trooper with white panels so I made sure to leave some Stryker authenticity







:thumb:









And ah I see, thank you!

Also I notice for in the mess of cables there is a Molex (Female?) and on the 140mm there is a Molex (Male?). Do I plug them together so that the Fan controller on the front controls the rear fan as well or does the 140mm fan's molex just get plugged into a cable going directly to the PSU?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semigamer*
> 
> Thanks! Yeah I didn't want it to be mistaken for a trooper with white panels so I made sure to leave some Stryker authenticity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And ah I see, thank you!
> 
> Also I notice for in the mess of cables there is a Molex (Female?) and on the 140mm there is a Molex (Male?). Do I plug them together so that the Fan controller on the front controls the rear fan as well or does the 140mm fan's molex just get plugged into a cable going directly to the PSU?


no this is the power for the leds / fans

it connects to your psu


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayvo*
> 
> Thanks for the offer and advice. I'm really looking for an all in one kit really. I have no clue what I would need in piecing everything together.
> I was hoping that the 360 would fit but oh well. I hope the EX240 doesn't give me problems like the Corsair H100i. Thanks for the advice!


It wont, you'll have trouble probably like all beginners with leaks or routing issues but you'll get it then go oh that's dumb


----------



## TeeBlack

To Jayvo

why dont you try the Swiftech H220 unit 1st? its an all in one that can be expanded to a custom loop.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semigamer*
> 
> Hey guys! Building a new rig and choose the Stryker as the case, I recieved my case today and still have two more days to wait for some of the rest of the components so I did some painting while I had a day with it, What do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I painted the interior Black because I just couldn't get over the feeling that it had too much white for my liking.
> I think it came out pretty good for a rookie like myself!
> 
> Note: Also added a AF140 fan to the back and going to have two SP120's on my H100i when they come in the mail!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly I do have some questions (This is my first PC build technically, I've owned laptops and torn them down before but never a desktop, seems much easier though thank goodness)
> But for the x-drive, when I look up in there I see an empty Molex port sticking out of the back of it, Am I suppose to connect a molex from the PSU to that port or what?
> And is there anything else I should know about wiring or anything else with the Stryker?


Welcome to the club.Your paint job looks great..


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semigamer*
> 
> Hey guys! Building a new rig and choose the Stryker as the case, I recieved my case today and still have two more days to wait for some of the rest of the components so I did some painting while I had a day with it, What do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I painted the interior Black because I just couldn't get over the feeling that it had too much white for my liking.
> I think it came out pretty good for a rookie like myself!
> 
> Note: Also added a AF140 fan to the back and going to have two SP120's on my H100i when they come in the mail!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly I do have some questions (This is my first PC build technically, I've owned laptops and torn them down before but never a desktop, seems much easier though thank goodness)
> But for the x-drive, when I look up in there I see an empty Molex port sticking out of the back of it, Am I suppose to connect a molex from the PSU to that port or what?
> And is there anything else I should know about wiring or anything else with the Stryker?


Good job with the paint.

And about the desktops being easier to disassemble than laptops, you're certainly right. When disconnecting the keyboard on a laptop, you run the risk of ruining the connection and if you don't disconnect it, it tends to get in the way. With desktops you don't have that problem, and you also don't have 3 or more different screw sizes, you only have 2.

The discussions about wiring seems a bit unclear to me, so I'll also add how I did it: PSU -> fan controller (through the front panel's molex connector) -> fans (through the 3 pin fan power and 2 pin led cables). I removed the molex to 3 pin fan converter(s). You also don't have to connect the x-bay unless you want to use it.


----------



## Semigamer

Thank you everyone for the kind words and welcomings! Glad to be apart of the club!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Good job with the paint.
> 
> And about the desktops being easier to disassemble than laptops, you're certainly right. When disconnecting the keyboard on a laptop, you run the risk of ruining the connection and if you don't disconnect it, it tends to get in the way. With desktops you don't have that problem, and you also don't have 3 or more different screw sizes, you only have 2.
> 
> The discussions about wiring seems a bit unclear to me, so I'll also add how I did it: PSU -> fan controller (through the front panel's molex connector) -> fans (through the 3 pin fan power and 2 pin led cables). I removed the molex to 3 pin fan converter(s). You also don't have to connect the x-bay unless you want to use it.


Yeah my first laptop was a Gateway P7805-u and the first time I went to upgrade anything I realized you couldn't touch shi!t in there due to soldered GPU and crap. So I sold that and bought a used m17xR2 from a friend and modded the hell out of that with heatsink mods and upgraded the GPU twice after the two years of owning it. Eventually sold that because the CPU was getting outdated (920xm) and bought a used m18xR2 with 7970 crossfire, Going nVidia with my desktop build because i HATE CROSSFIRE WITH A PASSION NOW. lmao.

As for the connectors I think I understand, my motherboard should be here when I get home from work today so I'll let you all know if I need a hand, if not I'll have some pictures up of the fully functional system







(fingers crossed)


----------



## jayvo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeeBlack*
> 
> To Jayvo
> 
> why dont you try the Swiftech H220 unit 1st? its an all in one that can be expanded to a custom loop.


How is this unit compared to the XSPC EX240? Do you know?


----------



## dangerdan87

Playing in photoshop to see how I want my ROG build to look like. If I do red, it will be pearl red apple candy.

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ermey/media/stormstrykercasemod_zpsf6f8e5e8.jpg.html
http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ermey/media/stormstrykercasemodred_zpse680c5e2.jpg.html


----------



## TeeBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayvo*
> 
> How is this unit compared to the XSPC EX240? Do you know?


they both perform well. the H220 is more of an AIO unit so everything comes pre-assembled. all you have to do is install it in your case. the H220 uses a cpu block/pump combo and the reservoir is built into the radiator. you can expand it and add your video card and another radiator if you choose. i say its really up to you what you prefer though. The xpsc kit is good also but have have to assemble everything yourself.


----------



## felix starter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> New here and thought I'd upload a few pics of my Stryker. My camera is not the best so sorry about the quality.
> 
> Props to Gillen and Citizen Joe. I was inspired by their EL wire designs. Both had slightly different designs and mine is also slightly different than theirs. Also an additional props goes to Citizen Joe for inspiring me to change the red power button LEDs for green ones.
> 
> I plan on adding one more EL wire around the edges of the window in the near future. I'll try and post pics when I'm done with that.
> 
> Please let me know what you think of my mods.


how do you change the power buton light? can it be done with the fan indicator?


----------



## YounGMessiah

That is my current setup, my question is more so what is best in terms of airflow? Shouldnt I move the fan on the bottom cage to above the middle cage? I know it can fit there I had it relaxing there before and especially since I got the middle cage there.


----------



## hazelchua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> New here and thought I'd upload a few pics of my Stryker. My camera is not the best so sorry about the quality.
> 
> Props to Gillen and Citizen Joe. I was inspired by their EL wire designs. Both had slightly different designs and mine is also slightly different than theirs. Also an additional props goes to Citizen Joe for inspiring me to change the red power button LEDs for green ones.
> 
> I plan on adding one more EL wire around the edges of the window in the near future. I'll try and post pics when I'm done with that.
> 
> Please let me know what you think of my mods.


wow!!!!., how did you do this lights? can you teach me? very nice!!., nice job!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix starter*
> 
> how do you change the power buton light? can it be done with the fan indicator?


yes both are just soldering/desoldering


----------



## felix starter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yes both are just soldering/desoldering


ok thanks whats the "type" of led you use?


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix starter*
> 
> ok thanks whats the "type" of led you use?


I sent you a message on here of a previous post I did on how to change the power light LEDs.

Be sure to check it out. It's a pretty easy process.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazelchua*
> 
> wow!!!!., how did you do this lights? can you teach me? very nice!!., nice job!


I sent you a message with a video tutorial on here on the EL Wire Mod process. Hope this helps you out.

Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Semigamer

Everything arrived today and got it all built guys


----------



## TeeBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semigamer*
> 
> Everything arrived today and got it all built guys


nice build! how you liking those corsair fans?


----------



## Semigamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeeBlack*
> 
> nice build! how you liking those corsair fans?


Thanks!
I like them, but it's my first build and I didn't try the h100i with its stock fans so I can't compare them to anything
My 3770k is OC'd to 4.2ghz and sitting here typing this the temperature is at 31c so not sure whether or not that helps.
But as for the looks of them I think they look great, I have the NZXT hue strip in it and the white bezel of the fan really sticks out with each color since I have the Hue strip set to cycle colors.

One question I do have however, One of the case wires is not plugged in, it is the wire that is daisy chained off of the Audio wire, I believe it says "AC'97" or something, where on earth does that go and what is it for? I searched every connector on the Mobo and the only one that fits it IS the audio connector, but the Aud connector is already filling the spot so there is no where else to put it. Everything seems to be running fine however?


----------



## TeeBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semigamer*
> 
> Thanks!
> I like them, but it's my first build and I didn't try the h100i with its stock fans so I can't compare them to anything
> My 3770k is OC'd to 4.2ghz and sitting here typing this the temperature is at 31c so not sure whether or not that helps.
> But as for the looks of them I think they look great, I have the NZXT hue strip in it and the white bezel of the fan really sticks out with each color since I have the Hue strip set to cycle colors.
> 
> One question I do have however, One of the case wires is not plugged in, it is the wire that is daisy chained off of the Audio wire, I believe it says "AC'97" or something, where on earth does that go and what is it for? I searched every connector on the Mobo and the only one that fits it IS the audio connector, but the Aud connector is already filling the spot so there is no where else to put it. Everything seems to be running fine however?


that's just the extra audio connector. it gives you the option of using HD Audio or the AC97 Realtek Audio. you just pick which one you wanna use. i mine is hanging off too.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semigamer*
> 
> One question I do have however, One of the case wires is not plugged in, it is the wire that is daisy chained off of the Audio wire, I believe it says "AC'97" or something, where on earth does that go and what is it for? I searched every connector on the Mobo and the only one that fits it IS the audio connector, but the Aud connector is already filling the spot so there is no where else to put it. Everything seems to be running fine however?


The front panel supports HD audio or AC'97. You must connect one of them depending on how your sound card is configured. On a modern PC, it's normally pre-set to HD so just ignore the extra plug. If your front panel settings (on the sound card) is set to AC'97, just change it to HD.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semigamer*
> 
> Everything arrived today and got it all built guys


Nice man!!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> I sent you a message on here of a previous post I did on how to change the power light LEDs.
> 
> Be sure to check it out. It's a pretty easy process.


correct me if i am wrong but it is just 5v leds iirc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semigamer*
> 
> Thanks!
> I like them, but it's my first build and I didn't try the h100i with its stock fans so I can't compare them to anything
> My 3770k is OC'd to 4.2ghz and sitting here typing this the temperature is at 31c so not sure whether or not that helps.
> But as for the looks of them I think they look great, I have the NZXT hue strip in it and the white bezel of the fan really sticks out with each color since I have the Hue strip set to cycle colors.
> 
> One question I do have however, One of the case wires is not plugged in, it is the wire that is daisy chained off of the Audio wire, I believe it says "AC'97" or something, where on earth does that go and what is it for? I searched every connector on the Mobo and the only one that fits it IS the audio connector, but the Aud connector is already filling the spot so there is no where else to put it. Everything seems to be running fine however?


older mobos only use the ac97, however new boards use hd audio and ac97 isnt phased out yet so they let you use both. as user above me said just use the one. i tuck the other behind my mobo for cleanliness.


----------



## Semigamer

Thanks for the replies guys! Was just making sure everything was correct.
Also I just noticed two other cables, it looks like two cords a fan would plug into, the thin wires are Brownish and Black, theres two identical and they have no where to plug into from what I can see, I have them tucked away in the back as well. All the controls on the front and the USB ports work so I'm not sure where it goes, is it simply just to connect more fans if I put them in ?

EDIT:
Have a CPU question that maybe you guys can help me out with (I know its a Case thread but hey why not







)
I OC'd my 3770k to 4.6ghz with a 1.260v, running Prime95 for 15 minutes now and these are the temps:

Are they higher than normal for a h100i with those clocks? Should I do a repaste with some better thermal than the one that was already applied to the h100i?
Also should I go by CPU Core temps or CPU Package? The readout on my Mobo goes by the CPU Package, so its showing 84c and stuff which is too high IMO, but looking at hwinfo it shows the core #1 temp at 73c, the other cores are high though.

I'm thinking them temps are too high for this cooler, even though the CPU is at 100% with Prime95 and gaming shouldn't stress it that hard.
What do you all think?


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> correct me if i am wrong but it is just 5v leds iirc


Yeah, you are correct. They are just simple 5V 3mm LEDs.

Just curious, has anyone seen someone replace the fan controller LEDs?

I have researched into this and I'm fairly sure they are 1mm LEDs which you can buy in different colors.

Personally I've never seen anyone replace these, but I have seen people put duct tape over the top of them so it really tints most of the red. You can still see the red, but just barely. I'd say if you put black electrical tape over them you wouldn't see them at all.

I'd love to see someone change these and see a pic of their work. I might consider attempting to change these out then.


----------



## Daidum

Hi guys, I'm new here, thinking about change my case antec 1200 for cm storm stryker but I don`t know if my rampage 4 extreme will fit right inside the cooler master, does anyone have that board and can confirm it?

I need a case bigger than my Antec 1200 and cm Stryker could be mine soon.

Photo of my rig now,


----------



## dangerdan87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daidum*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm new here, thinking about change my case antec 1200 for cm storm stryker but I don`t know if my rampage 4 extreme will fit right inside the cooler master, does anyone have that board and can confirm it?
> 
> I need a case bigger than my Antec 1200 and cm Stryker could be mine soon.
> 
> Photo of my rig now,


I have a Maximus V Extreme that is the same size as the Rampage IV Extreme, in which it does fit in my Stryker


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Yeah, you are correct. They are just simple 5V 3mm LEDs.
> 
> Just curious, has anyone seen someone replace the fan controller LEDs?
> 
> I have researched into this and I'm fairly sure they are 1mm LEDs which you can buy in different colors.
> 
> Personally I've never seen anyone replace these, but I have seen people put duct tape over the top of them so it really tints most of the red. You can still see the red, but just barely. I'd say if you put black electrical tape over them you wouldn't see them at all.
> 
> I'd love to see someone change these and see a pic of their work. I might consider attempting to change these out then.


yes someone did but i dont know where it was, i can tell you it was in this thread. but 7400 posts is a lot to look for. they changed them to green
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daidum*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm new here, thinking about change my case antec 1200 for cm storm stryker but I don`t know if my rampage 4 extreme will fit right inside the cooler master, does anyone have that board and can confirm it?
> 
> I need a case bigger than my Antec 1200 and cm Stryker could be mine soon.
> 
> Photo of my rig now,


you should have no problem. i can fit a standard atx board with 3-4 inches left and i am pretty sure it has eatx speced in the spec.


----------



## OneGun

Ok guys it took all day but i got my computer rewired except i can't do the front panel audio lol.I put in my Blue psu cables and i painted my memory fan white cause the light blue color did not match the cables at all.I really hate the orange xfire bridge.Can i paint it white or will it crack when it bends?

Well it was really hard doing all this with one arm and i hate to say but it is prolly the best i can do in my situation.I am proud the way she turned out


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Ok guys it took all day but i got my computer rewired except i can't do the front panel audio lol.I put in my Blue psu cables and i painted my memory fan white cause the light blue color did not match the cables at all.I really hate the orange xfire bridge.Can i paint it white or will it crack when it bends?
> 
> Well it was really hard doing all this with one arm and i hate to say but it is prolly the best i can do in my situation.I am proud the way she turned out


looks awesome.

you can use film or electrical tape on the cfx bridge with no problem

you did great takes mme 1-2 full days to rewire my pc !~


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> looks awesome.
> 
> you can use film or electrical tape on the cfx bridge with no problem
> 
> you did great takes mme 1-2 full days to rewire my pc !~


Thank you Sir..I have White Duct tape maybe i will try that..


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yes someone did but i dont know where it was, i can tell you it was in this thread. but 7400 posts is a lot to look for. they changed them to green


Thanks for letting me know and I did find a picture of the guy's work. With the picture, I was able to see how he accomplished this and I honestly must say that I am not impressed by it. I guess the guy never intends to use the fan controller ever because he literally cut off the top part of the control panel board containing the power LEDs and fan controller LEDs. He then wired small LED strips up to the top to get this effect.

Seems to me like everyone I've noticed on here so far has wired LEDs all the way to the top so hopefully in the near future I'll be able to show you guys how to change these out properly so that they will actually be functional.

So yes, I do plan on changing all the top LEDs to green and will show you guys on here how it's done right. This will probably be at least a couple weeks or more before I get around to it, but it will be done.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> looks awesome.
> 
> you can use film or electrical tape on the cfx bridge with no problem
> 
> you did great takes mme 1-2 full days to rewire my pc !~


The white duct tape looks amazing on my xfire bridge.So much better then that ugly goldish orange..


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Thanks for letting me know and I did find a picture of the guy's work. With the picture, I was able to see how he accomplished this and I honestly must say that I am not impressed by it. I guess the guy never intends to use the fan controller ever because he literally cut off the top part of the control panel board containing the power LEDs and fan controller LEDs. He then wired small LED strips up to the top to get this effect.
> 
> Seems to me like everyone I've noticed on here so far has wired LEDs all the way to the top so hopefully in the near future I'll be able to show you guys how to change these out properly so that they will actually be functional.
> 
> So yes, I do plan on changing all the top LEDs to green and will show you guys on here how it's done right. This will probably be at least a couple weeks or more before I get around to it, but it will be done.


i swear someone else soldered them and re soldered them. did not cutt anything he even mentions what size is needed. somewhere in the biddle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> The white duct tape looks amazing on my xfire bridge.So much better then that ugly goldish orange..


heh i bet !


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Thanks for letting me know and I did find a picture of the guy's work. With the picture, I was able to see how he accomplished this and I honestly must say that I am not impressed by it. I guess the guy never intends to use the fan controller ever because he literally cut off the top part of the control panel board containing the power LEDs and fan controller LEDs. He then wired small LED strips up to the top to get this effect.
> 
> Seems to me like everyone I've noticed on here so far has wired LEDs all the way to the top so hopefully in the near future I'll be able to show you guys how to change these out properly so that they will actually be functional.
> 
> So yes, I do plan on changing all the top LEDs to green and will show you guys on here how it's done right. This will probably be at least a couple weeks or more before I get around to it, but it will be done.


It can be done, but you must first find those leds (or a strip so you can remove the required leds from it) and you'll also need a steady hand, lots of practice to do fine soldering, and patience. It's perfectly possible to do very fine soldering with a normal iron (I re-capped several motherboards in the past).


----------



## Tegots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daidum*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm new here, thinking about change my case antec 1200 for cm storm stryker but I don`t know if my rampage 4 extreme will fit right inside the cooler master, does anyone have that board and can confirm it?
> 
> I need a case bigger than my Antec 1200 and cm Stryker could be mine soon.
> 
> Photo of my rig now,


yes it will fit, but you might have some problem to fix a rad over 30mm with push/pull configuration or 45mm with push or pull on the top...

here is mine
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tegots*


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tegots*
> 
> yes it will fit, but you might have some problem to fix a rad over 30mm with push/pull configuration or 45mm with push or pull on the top...
> 
> here is mine


at 45 mm my xt 45 just mearly first ( like 2 mm between it and my ram with just 1 fan on them, pull only )


----------



## sigsegv

updating my trooper rig


----------



## felix starter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sigsegv*
> 
> updating my trooper rig


very nice


----------



## Daidum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yes someone did but i dont know where it was, i can tell you it was in this thread. but 7400 posts is a lot to look for. they changed them to green
> you should have no problem. i can fit a standard atx board with 3-4 inches left and i am pretty sure it has eatx speced in the spec.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dangerdan87*
> 
> I have a Maximus V Extreme that is the same size as the Rampage IV Extreme, in which it does fit in my Stryker


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tegots*
> 
> yes it will fit, but you might have some problem to fix a rad over 30mm with push/pull configuration or 45mm with push or pull on the top...
> 
> here is mine


Thanks a lot guys, I`ve another question, have this case a good airflow? I mean about striker, becouse my actually case (antec 1200) have 3 front 120mm fan, 2 rear 120mm, 1 top 200mm and another one at left 120mm too.

I`m concerned about this point, Will I lose much performance in terms of airflow with this change?

Thanks again.


----------



## rhodes588

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daidum*
> 
> Thanks a lot guys, I`ve another question, have this case a good airflow? I mean about striker, becouse my actually case (antec 1200) have 3 front 120mm fan, 2 rear 120mm, 1 top 200mm and another one at left 120mm too.
> 
> I`m concerned about this point, Will I lose much performance in terms of airflow with this change?
> 
> Thanks again.


Stryker has support for

2 front 120mm
2 bottom 120mm
2 top 120mm, 2 140mm or 1 200mm
1 rear 140mm

If you want them all on the stock controller you will have to purchase some Y-adapters for your fan cables.


----------



## dangerdan87

The rear also supports 120mm as well as 140mm


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daidum*
> 
> Thanks a lot guys, I`ve another question, have this case a good airflow? I mean about striker, becouse my actually case (antec 1200) have 3 front 120mm fan, 2 rear 120mm, 1 top 200mm and another one at left 120mm too.
> 
> I`m concerned about this point, Will I lose much performance in terms of airflow with this change?
> 
> Thanks again.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhodes588*
> 
> Stryker has support for
> 
> 2 front 120mm
> 2 bottom 120mm
> 2 top 120mm, 2 140mm or 1 200mm
> 1 rear 140mm
> 
> If you want them all on the stock controller you will have to purchase some Y-adapters for your fan cables.


You can also add another hdd bay for a third fan at the front, but then you won't have space for an optical drive.


----------



## Shneakypete

I put a blower fan in one of the drive bays. I thinks it's around 90cfm


----------



## oerfydkn09




----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oerfydkn09*


Is that Corsair Dominator Platinum memory I see in there?

I just got 32Gb of it in the mail, but I think I'm going to have to do some modding to my Phanteks PH-TC14PE CPU cooler before all 4 sticks will fit. I've heard quite a few people say memory with tall heat spreaders won't fit with this CPU cooler, but I'll make it fit.


----------



## justinwebb

I dont get peoples obsession with fake carbon fiber, its just a sticker lol.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daidum*
> 
> Thanks a lot guys, I`ve another question, have this case a good airflow? I mean about striker, becouse my actually case (antec 1200) have 3 front 120mm fan, 2 rear 120mm, 1 top 200mm and another one at left 120mm too.
> 
> I`m concerned about this point, Will I lose much performance in terms of airflow with this change?
> 
> Thanks again.


I have the two front 120mm and my 120mm rad in back with push pull and 2 120mm intakes in the bottom and the stock 200 on the top.I have a asus sabertooth so i can see the temp everywhere on mobo and the hottest part is the bottom left cause there is no real airflow there.But when i max out all my fans i can fell cool air coming out of every crack in my case.I am gonna mount my 140mm fan in HD cage to blow fresh air over my 2 7950s cause the get freaking hot..


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Is that Corsair Dominator Platinum memory I see in there?
> 
> I just got 32Gb of it in the mail, but I think I'm going to have to do some modding to my Phanteks PH-TC14PE CPU cooler before all 4 sticks will fit. I've heard quite a few people say memory with tall heat spreaders won't fit with this CPU cooler, but I'll make it fit.


Where did you get that pivot case fan?


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Where did you get that pivot case fan?


What? You must mean this guy, oerfydkn09, pivot case fan.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> What? You must mean this guy, oerfydkn09, pivot case fan.


Yes i am trying to find a fan i can have pretty much right above my power supply.Seems thats the hottest area of my case esp since i have 2 7950s.


----------



## Daidum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhodes588*
> 
> Stryker has support for
> 
> 2 front 120mm
> 2 bottom 120mm
> 2 top 120mm, 2 140mm or 1 200mm
> 1 rear 140mm
> 
> If you want them all on the stock controller you will have to purchase some Y-adapters for your fan cables.


This is not a problem, I've rehous scythe master pro.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> You can also add another hdd bay for a third fan at the front, but then you won't have space for an optical drive.


I need space for my rehobus and dvd drive so this is not an option.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> I have the two front 120mm and my 120mm rad in back with push pull and 2 120mm intakes in the bottom and the stock 200 on the top.I have a asus sabertooth so i can see the temp everywhere on mobo and the hottest part is the bottom left cause there is no real airflow there.But when i max out all my fans i can fell cool air coming out of every crack in my case.I am gonna mount my 140mm fan in HD cage to blow fresh air over my 2 7950s cause the get freaking hot..


I've a corsair h100 so I'll have to remove the 200mm fan at the top. I will buy some nidec gt fans for the bottom part, My 2 580's need good airflow









Thanks everybody


----------



## dangerdan87

You can put a slim optical drive in place of the x-dock. It needs a bit of fitting, but doable


----------



## rhodes588

I definitely need a new camera... but heres my new PWM SP120's on a CM Hyper Evo..


----------



## snowrage22

spec list :

Intel® Core i5-3570 OC 4ghz 1155 socket gonna change too I7 3770k or maybe the new haswell 4770k and new motherboard too
Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600MHz 8GB CL8
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 2GB OC versjon
kingston hyper x 120 gb ssd, and 2 WD 2 TB
ASUS P8Z77-V, Socket-1155
storm stryker case
corsair HX750w
cyborg rat 7
roccat isku
fnatic mousepad
creative headset
blue neon light
Zalman cnps 10x extreme cpu cooler
2 noctua 120mm fans on the bottom of case
asus xonar phoebus soundcard
Acer 24" LED G246HLBbid

im gonna build complete watercooling in about 2 months, for the gpu and cpu


----------



## snowrage22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snowrage22*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spec list :
> 
> Intel® Core i5-3570 OC 4ghz 1155 socket gonna change too I7 3770k or maybe the new haswell 4770k and new motherboard too
> Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600MHz 8GB CL8
> Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 2GB OC versjon
> kingston hyper x 120 gb ssd, and 2 WD 2 TB
> ASUS P8Z77-V, Socket-1155
> storm stryker case
> corsair HX750w
> cyborg rat 7
> roccat isku
> fnatic mousepad
> creative headset
> blue neon light
> Zalman cnps 10x extreme cpu cooler
> 2 noctua 120mm fans on the bottom of case
> asus xonar phoebus soundcard
> Acer 24" LED G246HLBbid
> 
> im gonna build complete watercooling in about 2 months, for the gpu and cpu


i hope u like my computer


----------



## ronquilent

Hey guys, I'm still somewhat unsure on how and where to mount my HDD and SSD with velcro after putting the 360mm rad in the front of the case. I'm not confident that velcro will hold up the HDD or that it won't cause heat buildup on the HDD. How do you guys mount your HDDs exactly? This is essentially what I bought from a local hardware store here: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Velcro-Sticky-Back-Hook-Loop-Fastener-Tape-w-Dispenser-3-4-x-15-ft-Roll/15066758

If anyone has mounted their drives with velcro and can take a pic or two of that and post it here that would be really great. Thanks!


----------



## Haseo1551

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*


Where do you get those PSU slip covers?! I've been trying to get one for ages now :/


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snowrage22*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spec list :
> 
> Intel® Core i5-3570 OC 4ghz 1155 socket gonna change too I7 3770k or maybe the new haswell 4770k and new motherboard too
> Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600MHz 8GB CL8
> Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 2GB OC versjon
> kingston hyper x 120 gb ssd, and 2 WD 2 TB
> ASUS P8Z77-V, Socket-1155
> storm stryker case
> corsair HX750w
> cyborg rat 7
> roccat isku
> fnatic mousepad
> creative headset
> blue neon light
> Zalman cnps 10x extreme cpu cooler
> 2 noctua 120mm fans on the bottom of case
> asus xonar phoebus soundcard
> Acer 24" LED G246HLBbid
> 
> im gonna build complete watercooling in about 2 months, for the gpu and cpu


almost a nice rig, would take away the "almost" if it were in my house




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haseo1551*
> 
> Where do you get those PSU slip covers?! I've been trying to get one for ages now :/


i dont know which you are talking about but some ppl make their own, and others buy from CMstore (hafx psu cover ) last i knew cm deleted them from the cm store though


----------



## Stormleader42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Yeah, you are correct. They are just simple 5V 3mm LEDs.
> 
> Just curious, has anyone seen someone replace the fan controller LEDs?
> 
> I have researched into this and I'm fairly sure they are 1mm LEDs which you can buy in different colors.
> 
> Personally I've never seen anyone replace these, but I have seen people put duct tape over the top of them so it really tints most of the red. You can still see the red, but just barely. I'd say if you put black electrical tape over them you wouldn't see them at all.
> 
> I'd love to see someone change these and see a pic of their work. I might consider attempting to change these out then.


I replaced mine. The ones in there are SMD (Surface-mount-Device) LEDs, meaning they solder only to the pads on the top of the board, they don't have any legs that stick through the board. I have some blue LED strips laying around, so I just unsoldered three LED's from one of the scraps and soldered them inplace of the stock ones. Not too hard at all assuming you're decent at soldering and have some tweezers handy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhodes588*
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely need a new camera... but heres my new PWM SP120's on a CM Hyper Evo..


That picture actually looks pretty sweet! Nice rig!


----------



## thrasherv3

What are some good front replacement fans that also have LEDs? I haven't been able to find good(bright red, high CFM/sp) anywhere.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherv3*
> 
> What are some good front replacement fans that also have LEDs? I haven't been able to find good(bright red, high CFM/sp) anywhere.


I replaced mine with BitFenix Spectre Pro's, really like them and they are fairly bright. Best thing is, they come with a secondary wire loop for the led's so they can be turned off.
Here's an old picture of them to get an idea of brightness:


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> I replaced mine with BitFenix Spectre Pro's, really like them and they are fairly bright. Best thing is, they come with a secondary wire loop for the led's so they can be turned off.
> Here's an old picture of them to get an idea of brightness:


The BitFenix Spectre Pro fans looks good alright

But they are not very good fans the older BitFenix Spectre fans are much better LED fans then the Pro fans are


----------



## TeeBlack

i use spectre pros (white leds) in the front of my storm trooper. they do the job for me.


----------



## TeeBlack

sorry double post


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherv3*
> 
> What are some good front replacement fans that also have LEDs? I haven't been able to find good(bright red, high CFM/sp) anywhere.


heh that is a 1 million dollar question


----------



## Kimomono

Hey, new owner here. Just got mine a week ago. Got it as part of an upgrade build. Now for the crappy phone pics.

Here's my desk, finely complimented by the Trooper.


A bit of the guts.


Better lit to see the wire management.


And for you Ooglies fans.


----------



## Mega Man

looks great !~ welcome !!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherv3*
> 
> What are some good front replacement fans that also have LEDs? I haven't been able to find good(bright red, high CFM/sp) anywhere.


BitFenix Spectre fans are alright the BitFenix Spectre Pro fans not so great they make more noise and move less air


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherv3*
> 
> What are some good front replacement fans that also have LEDs? I haven't been able to find good(bright red, high CFM/sp) anywhere.


I use three BitFenix Spectre Pro fans inside my case, a 120mm on very bottom, a 140mm at the back, and a 200mm at the top. They are pretty bright, look great, and move quite an amount of air. The 140mm I have in the back feels like a small hair dryer blowing cool air.

BitFenix Spectre Pro fans do have a second lead on them that comes stock with a jumper installed and this lead is for LED on/off control. However, the connector on this lead for LED on/off control is not the same as Cooler Master's and therefore you cannot use the case's LED on/off button that's attached to the fan controller to turn these LEDs on/off. They only way to have on/off control of these fan's LEDs is to also install a BitFenix fan controller, like their Recon or that other one they have.

They are good fans and would look nice in your case, but here is my 2 cents on front LED fans:

In my personal opinion, I don't like these types of fans with this 4-way LED pattern in the front of cases cause Everybody seems to have these in the front of their case. Because of this, in the front I went with a type of fan with a different LED pattern. My 2 front fans light up from the very center. I just like to be different, even on small things like this cause it seems to stand out from the normal crowd.


----------



## Stormleader42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> BitFenix Spectre Pro fans do have a second lead on them that comes stock with a jumper installed and this lead is for LED on/off control. However, the connector on this lead for LED on/off control is not the same as Cooler Master's and therefore you cannot use the case's LED on/off button that's attached to the fan controller to turn these LEDs on/off. They only way to have on/off control of these fan's LEDs is to also install a BitFenix fan controller, like their Recon or that other one they have.


I'd imagine that you could just snip off the Bitfenix connectors and install the same type that CM uses, I believe someone in this thread found them on sale on Ebay a while back? Would be pretty neat.









I agree with the standard four LED arrangement, that's part of the reason I went with Enermax Vegas Duo's. They seem to move a decent amount of air and are pretty quiet, and have a lot of different modes to look cool. The one thing though is that since the LED's aren't on a separate power loop the built in Stryker fan controller has to be left to max all the time, otherwise the LED's in the fan blink. The Vega's have their own voltage control to adjust speed, but that doesn't solve the issue of the other fans being noisy. You could also plug the Vega's direct into your motherboard and leave the rest of the fans on the controller if you're inclined.

Anyways, just some thoughts.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormleader42*
> 
> I'd imagine that you could just snip off the Bitfenix connectors and install the same type that CM uses


It depends whether the Bitfenix led cable is meant to receive power. If I understand correctly, the cable is just for a switch meaning it already has power on it which could damage the Stryker/Trooper controller. Remember that the led cables on the controller are powered.

EDIT: I also saw this in a different thread (this person's a rep):
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> 3 pin goes into the 3 pin fan header. 2 pin is a switch to turn it on/off - loop is provided and already connected to the fan. 2 pin cable is an extension.
> 2 pin does not require power of any kind. you will burn the fan if you connect power to it.


To switch the fan leds on/off, just connect a switch to the two wires.


----------



## KoopaTroopa

Hello All,

I'm planing on getting an etching on the windowed panel of my Storm Stryker before I begin building. Does anyone know if the window is extruded acrylic or cast acrylic? My reasoning is because extruded acrylic won't etch.

-Koopa


----------



## OneGun

Trying to figure out if i should put 2 120mm sickleflows on top to exhaust instead of the 200mm stock fan.Or should i just buy a new 240mm rad and put up top with some corsair Sp120s and then put a 140mm on the back for exhaust?Now i have a asetek 550lc in the back with push pull.


----------



## KoopaTroopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Trying to figure out if i should put 2 120mm sickleflows on top to exhaust instead of the 200mm stock fan.Or should i just buy a new 240mm rad and put up top with some corsair Sp120s and then put a 140mm on the back for exhaust?Now i have a asetek 550lc in the back with push pull.


What about a bottom mounted 240mm rad and have 2 top mounted 140mm for exhaust?

I am planning my build around a bottom mounted Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper Slim Dual 120mm with a push/pull formation of Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15. The distance between the bottom of the case and the bottom HD Cage would only allow for the 30mm thick radiator if I was to use a push/pull formation. As for the exhaust I am shooting for the GELID Silent Wing 140mm (Blue).

Hope I was able to help.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> It depends whether the Bitfenix led cable is meant to receive power. If I understand correctly, the cable is just for a switch meaning it already has power on it which could damage the Stryker/Trooper controller. Remember that the led cables on the controller are powered.
> 
> EDIT: I also saw this in a different thread (this person's a rep):
> To switch the fan leds on/off, just connect a switch to the two wires.


simple. put in a relay connect the coil to the power and the switch to conman and normally open contacts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoopaTroopa*
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> I'm planing on getting an etching on the windowed panel of my Storm Stryker before I begin building. Does anyone know if the window is extruded acrylic or cast acrylic? My reasoning is because extruded acrylic won't etch.
> 
> -Koopa


maybe ask the cm rep?


----------



## KoopaTroopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> maybe ask the cm rep?


Well that would've been the smart choice on my part. One of those duh duh da moments of mine. I'll head over there now and ask. Thank You.


----------



## Mega Man

was not trying to be rude sorry ._.


----------



## KoopaTroopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> was not trying to be rude sorry ._.


I'm sorry I wasn't trying to make it out like you were. I thank you for telling me. I was just saying I was a little slow for not thinking of that in the first place.


----------



## Stormleader42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> It depends whether the Bitfenix led cable is meant to receive power. If I understand correctly, the cable is just for a switch meaning it already has power on it which could damage the Stryker/Trooper controller. Remember that the led cables on the controller are powered.


Oooohhhh, good catch!


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoopaTroopa*
> 
> What about a bottom mounted 240mm rad and have 2 top mounted 140mm for exhaust?
> 
> I am planning my build around a bottom mounted Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper Slim Dual 120mm with a push/pull formation of Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15. The distance between the bottom of the case and the bottom HD Cage would only allow for the 30mm thick radiator if I was to use a push/pull formation. As for the exhaust I am shooting for the GELID Silent Wing 140mm (Blue).
> 
> Hope I was able to help.


Will the h100 tubes reach from the bottom?


----------



## KoopaTroopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Will the h100 tubes reach from the bottom?


I don't believe they will, but that is just from reading the specs on the length of the tubing. I have seen pictures of the Swiftech H220 reaching from the bottom. If I wasn't going a custom loop then I would go with the Swiftech. But this is just my opinion on the H220.


----------



## thrasherv3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormleader42*
> 
> I'd imagine that you could just snip off the Bitfenix connectors and install the same type that CM uses, I believe someone in this thread found them on sale on Ebay a while back? Would be pretty neat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the standard four LED arrangement, that's part of the reason I went with Enermax Vegas Duo's. They seem to move a decent amount of air and are pretty quiet, and have a lot of different modes to look cool. The one thing though is that since the LED's aren't on a separate power loop the built in Stryker fan controller has to be left to max all the time, otherwise the LED's in the fan blink. The Vega's have their own voltage control to adjust speed, but that doesn't solve the issue of the other fans being noisy. You could also plug the Vega's direct into your motherboard and leave the rest of the fans on the controller if you're inclined.
> 
> Anyways, just some thoughts.


Woah, the Enermax Vegas Duo looks great! Can you still turn off the LED's with the case controller or do you have to use the built-in button and cycle through all the modes to turn them off? Is there a advantage in owning the duo over the trio?
And how is the noise compared to the stock CM fans? I don't think noise will be that big of an issue since I currently have a CM V6GT







but just wanted to know how they compare to what I already have.

Oh and thanks for the great feedback everyone


----------



## tom_gr7

Can I join











Love this case


----------



## MugenSean2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoopaTroopa*
> 
> I don't believe they will, but that is just from reading the specs on the length of the tubing. I have seen pictures of the Swiftech H220 reaching from the bottom. If I wasn't going a custom loop then I would go with the Swiftech. But this is just my opinion on the H220.


I have the Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme and I can tell you that the hoses do not reach from the bottom with an installed GPU. I have an Asus Sabertooth and I ended up getting a custom rad mount and mounted it vertically where the drive bays typically go because there was virtually no clearance and it just didn't look good. I just bought a slew of Corsair fans to mount to the case and rad. When I have them all installed I will post the pics. I am hoping I will have the clearance I need to still allow for the bays to be installed... Time will tell.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Finally!! After fighting with CM customer service for a week, they finally decided to ship my replacement fan controller .-. I called on Wednesday 4/24, they had promised me that they would be shipping my package that afternoon, so I thanked them and ended the call. Monday 4/29 rolls around and the part request status still had not been updated, they were about 5-6 days over their so called shipment guarantee (2-7 days). After calling them that day, I was assured that my product had been shipped and was in transit, the phone rep gave a me a tracking number that came up as invalid on UPS.com, so I call my dad, a UPS analyst and he had no idea where the package was either. I came to find out on Tuesday that it did not get shipped until late Monday night, will be here Friday.

So the bottom line: I got lied to because they 'forgot' to ship my package in a timely manner, and this is the worst CS experience I have ever received. Though I am very happy that I am going to get my LEDs working again


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tom_gr7*
> 
> Can I join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this case


welcome. i know this case is awesome right ?!!~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MugenSean2000*
> 
> I have the Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme and I can tell you that the hoses do not reach from the bottom with an installed GPU. I have an Asus Sabertooth and I ended up getting a custom rad mount and mounted it vertically where the drive bays typically go because there was virtually no clearance and it just didn't look good. I just bought a slew of Corsair fans to mount to the case and rad. When I have them all installed I will post the pics. I am hoping I will have the clearance I need to still allow for the bays to be installed... Time will tell.


hope you like how it turns out and thanks for the input


----------



## Stormleader42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherv3*
> 
> Woah, the Enermax Vegas Duo looks great! Can you still turn off the LED's with the case controller or do you have to use the built-in button and cycle through all the modes to turn them off? Is there a advantage in owning the duo over the trio?
> And how is the noise compared to the stock CM fans? I don't think noise will be that big of an issue since I currently have a CM V6GT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but just wanted to know how they compare to what I already have.
> 
> Oh and thanks for the great feedback everyone


You can't use the built in button on the case controller, but if you hold the fan's LED button for slightly longer than normal it will just turn the LEDs off. I had wondered about having to cycle through all the modes, but luckily you don't.







I chose the Duo mostly because I really just wanted blue, so I didn't need the green. Other than that, I don't think there is any difference. I think they are actually quieter than the stock CM fans, but I never did a direct comparison. Just let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## OneGun

That white duct tape sure did make my xfire bridge look better lol


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> That white duct tape sure did make my xfire bridge look better lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


it looks freaking awesome man you did an amazing job. please let us know if you ever need help !~ ocing or anything !~

ill let you guys in on a secret i have....
i have just found a source of a LED lit cfx bridge

gonna be epic !~ cant wait to show you all


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it looks freaking awesome man you did an amazing job. please let us know if you ever need help !~ ocing or anything !~
> 
> ill let you guys in on a secret i have....
> i have just found a source of a LED lit cfx bridge
> 
> gonna be epic !~ cant wait to show you all


Thank you sir..Can't wait to see the new bridge!!


----------



## thrasherv3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormleader42*
> 
> You can't use the built in button on the case controller, but if you hold the fan's LED button for slightly longer than normal it will just turn the LEDs off. I had wondered about having to cycle through all the modes, but luckily you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I chose the Duo mostly because I really just wanted blue, so I didn't need the green. Other than that, I don't think there is any difference. I think they are actually quieter than the stock CM fans, but I never did a direct comparison. Just let me know if you have any other questions.


So I take it you cant use any controller to turn of the LED's then? Damn, and for a second I thought these things were damn near perfect.
Do you take your side panel off every time you wanna turn the LED's off/change the fan speed or do you have yours taped some where near the front?

Thanks for the replies


----------



## Stormleader42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherv3*
> 
> So I take it you cant use any controller to turn of the LED's then? Damn, and for a second I thought these things were damn near perfect.
> Do you take your side panel off every time you wanna turn the LED's off/change the fan speed or do you have yours taped some where near the front?
> 
> Thanks for the replies


The button for the LEDs has a sticky pad on the back of it. I have my CD drive "stealth-ed," meaning that I have it back far enough that I can still put the bay cover on the front for a seamless look. I stuck the LED buttons and the speed potentiometer of both fans on the CD drive right under where the tray comes out. So if I do want to change the lighting, I just pop the drive bay cover off and ta-da!

As far as other controllers being able to control them, it might be possible. I'm assuming all the LED button is doing is shorting a circuit, and the controller in the fan processes how long the button gets held to determine what to do. Since the Bitfenix LED fans use a similar system (The LED control cable doesn't carry power for the LEDs themselves) maybe you could connect these fans to a Recon controller? Once again, all theory here. I personally don't have any need to do that since I've got the buttons in such an easily accessible place.


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> That white duct tape sure did make my xfire bridge look better lol


reminds me of my rig : )

http://minus.com/lbsmm7iIx3LwVm


----------



## 15outland

Hi,

Here is my new 'Storm Stryker' case, hopefully I can join now













I have never been remotely good at cable management


----------



## Daidum

Finally is here







Hope you like it.

[/img]







CPU: i7 3930k C2 4,[email protected] ON/Corsair [email protected] GT 1850RPM
PB: Asus Rampage IV Extreme
Ram: 16GB G.skill RipjawZ 2133Mhz cl11
HDD: Crucial M4 128GB, WD Caviar Black 750GB
GPU: 2x 580GTX Asus&Zotac
PSU: Seasonic Platinum P1000W
CASE: CM Storm Stryker


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *15outland*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Here is my new 'Storm Stryker' case, hopefully I can join now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never been remotely good at cable management


Looks great but your PSU has a LED light right? so why not flip the PSU so you can see the light?


----------



## Rosco321

This should have happened a long time ago..... First I had a storm trooper, loved it btw, but I sold it to a buddy of mine, now i have a storm stryker. I have not looker back once, the white is AMAZING for this case.
Some pics of my setup:


pics taken with my tab so not the greatest quality....
So.. can I join now?


----------



## TeeBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rosco321*
> 
> This should have happened a long time ago..... First I had a storm trooper, loved it btw, but I sold it to a buddy of mine, now i have a storm stryker. I have not looker back once, the white is AMAZING for this case.
> Some pics of my setup:
> 
> 
> pics taken with my tab so not the greatest quality....
> So.. can I join now?


Looks great! i see more and more people using those corsair fans. how are you liking them?


----------



## Rosco321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeeBlack*
> 
> Looks great! i see more and more people using those corsair fans. how are you liking them?


Thanks. I am currently using the sp120 quiet editions along with some af140's and I have to say they are superb performers and they fit in nicely with the theme I was going for.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rosco321*
> 
> Some pics of my setup:


Very nice! The only thing I would recommend, which was suggested a few pages back by Megaman, would be to put white duct tape or white electrical tape on the CrossFire Bridge, like this from OneGun:



Personally I don't like the orange stock look of those things.


----------



## Rosco321

That's actually a good idea, it looks sweet, will investigate asap


----------



## OneGun

My new favorite storm trooper mod..


----------



## Stormleader42

I'd sure like to light that up....

....I'm talking about LEDs here of course....


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormleader42*
> 
> I'd sure like to light that up....
> 
> ....I'm talking about LEDs here of course....


You think i can fit a 240mm in there with a push pull?Radiator of course.


----------



## MugenSean2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MugenSean2000*
> 
> I have the Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme and I can tell you that the hoses do not reach from the bottom with an installed GPU. I have an Asus Sabertooth and I ended up getting a custom rad mount and mounted it vertically where the drive bays typically go because there was virtually no clearance and it just didn't look good. I just bought a slew of Corsair fans to mount to the case and rad. When I have them all installed I will post the pics. I am hoping I will have the clearance I need to still allow for the bays to be installed... Time will tell.


So I finally got the fans installed with the rad in its destined position. I was unable to clear enough space to allow for the drive bays to be inserted but it doesn't matter as I would have just used them for fans....

So here is a pic of the rad mounted to the top and you can see the clearance issue. There top of the mobo was just covered and I didn't like the way it ended up looking. Not to mention I couldn't mount all the crap that i put on top of my RAM.











Here is a picture of where I moved the rad to. I positioned it to the front with a push/pull config using Corsair SP120 fans. As I had mentioned, I was unable to clear the room to use the drive bays in the bottom but it matter little at this point. The airflow into the case is more than sufficient.





As you can see here I have yet to really do any cable management and I am in need of a few more wires but I am able to mount everything without issues now. As soon as I get the wiring I need i will have everything managed with fan control software that comes with the components and case. Those Corsair fans look bad ass and make a big difference in airflow.



Let me know what you guys think. Did anyone find a better solution than this?


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: new rigs!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *15outland*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Here is my new 'Storm Stryker' case, hopefully I can join now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never been remotely good at cable management


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daidum*
> 
> Finally is here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it.
> 
> [/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU: i7 3930k C2 4,[email protected] ON/Corsair [email protected] GT 1850RPM
> PB: Asus Rampage IV Extreme
> Ram: 16GB G.skill RipjawZ 2133Mhz cl11
> HDD: Crucial M4 128GB, WD Caviar Black 750GB
> GPU: 2x 580GTX Asus&Zotac
> PSU: Seasonic Platinum P1000W
> CASE: CM Storm Stryker


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rosco321*
> 
> This should have happened a long time ago..... First I had a storm trooper, loved it btw, but I sold it to a buddy of mine, now i have a storm stryker. I have not looker back once, the white is AMAZING for this case.
> Some pics of my setup:
> 
> 
> pics taken with my tab so not the greatest quality....
> So.. can I join now?





looks great guys for cable management best thing is zip ties of some sort ( velcro wraps all sorts of type available )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> You think i can fit a 240mm in there with a push pull?Radiator of course.


yes i have a 45 mm with pull only and i literally have 1-2mm above my ram HS if you use lower profile ( IE samsung miracle ram you can go lower but the 8 pin eps connector usually is the next issue. besides that i think a 30 can be run in push pull with certain mobo/ram combos but it is close without mods.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> bla bla bla


----------



## Mega Man

let me break some news to you two... my pc takes less maint and is much nicer to me then she would be XD

however if my wife would get in that outfit then we would talk. i struck the UBER AWESOMESAUCE Golden wife


----------



## NorKris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MugenSean2000*
> 
> So I finally got the fans installed with the rad in its destined position. I was unable to clear enough space to allow for the drive bays to be inserted but it doesn't matter as I would have just used them for fans....
> 
> So here is a pic of the rad mounted to the top and you can see the clearance issue. There top of the mobo was just covered and I didn't like the way it ended up looking. Not to mention I couldn't mount all the crap that i put on top of my RAM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of where I moved the rad to. I positioned it to the front with a push/pull config using Corsair SP120 fans. As I had mentioned, I was unable to clear the room to use the drive bays in the bottom but it matter little at this point. The airflow into the case is more than sufficient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see here I have yet to really do any cable management and I am in need of a few more wires but I am able to mount everything without issues now. As soon as I get the wiring I need i will have everything managed with fan control software that comes with the components and case. Those Corsair fans look bad ass and make a big difference in airflow.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you guys think. Did anyone find a better solution than this?


Front mounted H100 / i is what i like to see








more ppl should do that o:


----------



## viperwolf

Hey guys i made it home after a 9 month sleep over in another country. Im not sure if any of the old crew is still here. Its good to be home.


----------



## Void-Ray

i want to join please


----------



## indyrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Hey guys i made it home after a 9 month sleep over in another country. Im not sure if any of the old crew is still here. Its good to be home.


Welcome back!


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Hey guys i made it home after a 9 month sleep over in another country. Im not sure if any of the old crew is still here. Its good to be home.


Welcome back!!


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Void-Ray*
> 
> i want to join please
> Nice rig. Welcome to the club..


----------



## p2mob

Elllooo!

I do too have CM storm trooper. I am looking to mod it out. add a upper window panel on the side.

Can anybody tell me how to unmount the handel.

here's some pics people!

I need to mount this 280mm radiator on top of the case so I can have 4 fans push pull.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Pics inside the spoiler


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Hey guys i made it home after a 9 month sleep over in another country. Im not sure if any of the old crew is still here. Its good to be home.


Welcome back!


----------



## Stormleader42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> Elllooo!
> 
> I do too have CM storm trooper. I am looking to mod it out. add a upper window panel on the side.
> 
> Can anybody tell me how to unmount the handel.
> 
> here's some pics people!
> 
> I need to mount this 280mm radiator on top of the case so I can have 4 fans push pull.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics inside the spoiler


The handle is riveted on. In order to remove it you have to drill the rivets out.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Hey guys i made it home after a 9 month sleep over in another country. Im not sure if any of the old crew is still here. Its good to be home.


thanks for your service glad your back and presumably in one piece
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Void-Ray*
> 
> i want to join please
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


welcome
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Hey guys i made it home after a 9 month sleep over in another country. Im not sure if any of the old crew is still here. Its good to be home.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> Elllooo!
> 
> I do too have CM storm trooper. I am looking to mod it out. add a upper window panel on the side.
> 
> Can anybody tell me how to unmount the handel.
> 
> here's some pics people!
> 
> I need to mount this 280mm radiator on top of the case so I can have 4 fans push pull.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics inside the spoiler


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormleader42*
> 
> The handle is riveted on. In order to remove it you have to drill the rivets out.


+1


----------



## wrenaudrey

Hello people! I'm very new, this is my first post, as you can probably see on the left.
I will be joining this exclusive club very soon indeed. I will be buying a CM Storm Stryker within a couple of days.








I have many plans for the Stryker and i'd like to get your best advice on it.
As im a 'plan first then do' person, i'd like to try and get 90% clear before I do anything or even buy it.
Therefore I have several questions that need answering.

Okay lets start....








*I want to change the front panel/power button LED from red(I believe) to white. How to do it?
I want to have a PSU cover when I built my system in this case. How do I build one / Where to buy one(UK)?*
That's all so far. But I guarantee that I will have more in a couple of hours.

So moving on. I have most probably gone through every single page of this thread and I have picked out the ones that I want to question; how they did it and what they used, you know, questions along that line.

Firstly about the LED on the front panel/console.
Quote:


> Changing the LEDs on the control panel should be simple. They are surface Mounted and so easy to solder and de Solder.. Finding the Correct LED's might be the hard part..
> But I have never tried to look for any.. Good Luck with it..


*Has anybody actually managed to find what 'correct' voltage, amperes and what kind of LED is and should be used when replacing the LEDs?
I'd like to change mine (when I get the case) in to white.*

Secondly, again about the LED on the front panel/console.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oerfydkn09*
> 
> Repost my simple Trooper is called "BIG T"


How did you change yours to a blue?
Changed the LED - unsoldering them? In that case what amperes on LED did you use?
Any other way?

Thirdly, this custom lit name plate on the front of the case. Very nice by the way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyrusdb*


I'd like to know what you used and how you made/did it. I'd love to have this on the case.

Lastly, the lighting on edge of the case is...AWESOME!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citizen Joe*
> 
> Greetings everyone! Been lurking on this forum for a fair bit reading up on computer building and ideas for case modding.
> 
> Got myself a trooper a few months ago and I finally have a complete computer built so I thought I'd join the club!
> 
> I proudly Present my ever so humble, first ever build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue, blue and moar blue. Also White.
> 
> Got the idea for the EL wire in the grooves from the dude who made that green case. You know the one I mean. Quite clever and looks really nice I think. Just holding it in place with sticky tack for now. Any suggestions on something to attach it with?
> 
> 
> And in case you didn't notice, got mahself a blue power button logo *****ezzuh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I couldn't be arsed to change the power/HDD LEDs).
> 
> 
> I opted to hide the optical drive behind one of the front dust filter things since I don't use it much. Looks cleaner too.
> 
> 
> I also chose the Sentry Mix fan controller cause its made of the same rubberized material as the case and is pretty much the same color (i.e. It looks good)
> 
> Got some damn freaking bright cold cathodes lighting up the top grill that are supposed to be a deep blue apparently (not _quite_ as bright as in the picture but still). Please dont ask where I got the CCFLs or the EL wire, my friend gave them to me so I gots no clue where they came from.


How did you do it?
What did you use?

Im sorry for the long as heck post. Its just good to get it all out rather than losing your train of thought.
And please I would really appreciate it if all of the questions above are answered. It would relieve a lot of tension that is going around my head about lighting mods for this case.

Thank you very much and I hope to be accepted to the club, when I get my case.










I too am a Filipino. Go Pinoys!

_*PS. How do you add the 'Warning: Spoiler' to decrease the post size?*_


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrenaudrey*
> 
> Hello people! I'm very new, this is my first post, as you can probably see on the left.
> I will be joining this exclusive club very soon indeed. I will be buying a CM Storm Stryker within a couple of days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have many plans for the Stryker and i'd like to get your best advice on it.
> As im a 'plan first then do' person, i'd like to try and get 90% clear before I do anything or even buy it.
> Therefore I have several questions that need answering.
> 
> Okay lets start....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *I want to change the front panel/power button LED from red(I believe) to white. How to do it?
> I want to have a PSU cover when I built my system in this case. How do I build one / Where to buy one(UK)?*
> That's all so far. But I guarantee that I will have more in a couple of hours.
> 
> So moving on. I have most probably gone through every single page of this thread and I have picked out the ones that I want to question; how they did it and what they used, you know, questions along that line.
> 
> Firstly about the LED on the front panel/console.
> *Has anybody actually managed to find what 'correct' voltage, amperes and what kind of LED is and should be used when replacing the LEDs?
> I'd like to change mine (when I get the case) in to white.*
> 
> Secondly, again about the LED on the front panel/console.
> How did you change yours to a blue?
> Changed the LED - unsoldering them? In that case what amperes on LED did you use?
> Any other way?
> 
> Thirdly, this custom lit name plate on the front of the case. Very nice by the way.
> I'd like to know what you used and how you made/did it. I'd love to have this on the case.
> 
> Lastly, the lighting on edge of the case is...AWESOME!!
> How did you do it?
> What did you use?
> 
> Im sorry for the long as heck post. Its just good to get it all out rather than losing your train of thought.
> And please I would really appreciate it if all of the questions above are answered. It would relieve a lot of tension that is going around my head about lighting mods for this case.
> 
> Thank you very much and I hope to be accepted to the club, when I get my case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I too am a Filipino. Go Pinoys!
> 
> _*PS. How do you add the 'Warning: Spoiler' to decrease the post size?*_


1. If you have a multimeter, you can simply measure the voltage over one of the leds.

2. The lights used on the outside of that case is called EL wire. I'm not completely sure how it works though, but their inverters can apparently get a bit noisy.

3. When you post a comment, you'll see there's a spoiler button above the editor. It looks like a black speech dialogue. Just click on it, then put whatever you want to be hidden between the "Spoiler!]" and the final "[/SPOILER".


----------



## Stormleader42

e
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrenaudrey*
> 
> Hello people! I'm very new, this is my first post, as you can probably see on the left.
> I will be joining this exclusive club very soon indeed. I will be buying a CM Storm Stryker within a couple of days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have many plans for the Stryker and i'd like to get your best advice on it.
> As im a 'plan first then do' person, i'd like to try and get 90% clear before I do anything or even buy it.
> Therefore I have several questions that need answering.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay lets start....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I want to change the front panel/power button LED from red(I believe) to white. How to do it?
> I want to have a PSU cover when I built my system in this case. How do I build one / Where to buy one(UK)?*
> That's all so far. But I guarantee that I will have more in a couple of hours.
> 
> So moving on. I have most probably gone through every single page of this thread and I have picked out the ones that I want to question; how they did it and what they used, you know, questions along that line.
> 
> Firstly about the LED on the front panel/console.
> *Has anybody actually managed to find what 'correct' voltage, amperes and what kind of LED is and should be used when replacing the LEDs?
> I'd like to change mine (when I get the case) in to white.*
> 
> Secondly, again about the LED on the front panel/console.
> How did you change yours to a blue?
> Changed the LED - unsoldering them? In that case what amperes on LED did you use?
> Any other way?
> 
> Thirdly, this custom lit name plate on the front of the case. Very nice by the way.
> I'd like to know what you used and how you made/did it. I'd love to have this on the case.
> 
> Lastly, the lighting on edge of the case is...AWESOME!!
> How did you do it?
> What did you use?
> 
> Im sorry for the long as heck post. Its just good to get it all out rather than losing your train of thought.
> And please I would really appreciate it if all of the questions above are answered. It would relieve a lot of tension that is going around my head about lighting mods for this case.
> 
> Thank you very much and I hope to be accepted to the club, when I get my case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I too am a Filipino. Go Pinoys!
> 
> 
> 
> _*PS. How do you add the 'Warning: Spoiler' to decrease the post size?*_


Well to answer your last question first, in order to hide things behind a spoiler you just type [ spoiler ] (without the spaces) before everything you want to hide, and then [ / spoiler ] after everything, once again without the spaces.

Now, moving on:

Front panel LEDs: The power button LEDs are just your standard run of the mill 3mm LEDs. Just about any 3mm LED with work for ya. The fan controller LEDs are a little trickier. They are SMD (Surface-Mount-Device) LEDs. This means that they don't have any 'legs' that run through the board, they just have solder pads that get soldered onto the top of the board. When I replaced mine I just used some SMD LEDs off of a scrap of LED strip that I had laying around.

Nameplate: There's many a way of going about doing this. What it looks like that that particular user did is taped off the letters on a piece of clear acrylic or plexiglass and then painted the rest black. Then he peeled off the tape, and voila!

EL wire lighting: There's a user not more than a dozen pages back I think that laid out a really nice tutorial on how to light the case up with the EL wire.








EDIT: It's back on page 726. Ne1ld0 has a video and everything. Make sure to give him a rep!

Ask away if you have any more questions!


----------



## TeeBlack

some great looking Troopers and Strykers in here i must say


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrenaudrey*
> 
> Hello people! I'm very new, this is my first post, as you can probably see on the left.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I will be joining this exclusive club very soon indeed. I will be buying a CM Storm Stryker within a couple of days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have many plans for the Stryker and i'd like to get your best advice on it.
> As im a 'plan first then do' person, i'd like to try and get 90% clear before I do anything or even buy it.
> Therefore I have several questions that need answering.
> 
> Okay lets start....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I want to change the front panel/power button LED from red(I believe) to white. How to do it?
> I want to have a PSU cover when I built my system in this case. How do I build one / Where to buy one(UK)?*
> That's all so far. But I guarantee that I will have more in a couple of hours.
> 
> So moving on. I have most probably gone through every single page of this thread and I have picked out the ones that I want to question; how they did it and what they used, you know, questions along that line.
> 
> Firstly about the LED on the front panel/console.
> *Has anybody actually managed to find what 'correct' voltage, amperes and what kind of LED is and should be used when replacing the LEDs?
> I'd like to change mine (when I get the case) in to white.*
> 
> Secondly, again about the LED on the front panel/console.
> How did you change yours to a blue?
> Changed the LED - unsoldering them? In that case what amperes on LED did you use?
> Any other way?
> 
> Thirdly, this custom lit name plate on the front of the case. Very nice by the way.
> I'd like to know what you used and how you made/did it. I'd love to have this on the case.
> 
> Lastly, the lighting on edge of the case is...AWESOME!!
> How did you do it?
> What did you use?
> 
> Im sorry for the long as heck post. Its just good to get it all out rather than losing your train of thought.
> And please I would really appreciate it if all of the questions above are answered. It would relieve a lot of tension that is going around my head about lighting mods for this case.
> 
> Thank you very much and I hope to be accepted to the club, when I get my case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I too am a Filipino. Go Pinoys!
> 
> _*PS. How do you add the 'Warning: Spoiler' to decrease the post size?*_


leds amps usually dont matter as they dont pull a whole lot anyway. so you should be just fine, it is done by soldering and they are all 5v usbs for the fan controler it just uses 3-5v if i remember correctly so yes again 5v

copper EL wire drill some hole run the wire and run it to an inverter google el wire to learn more about it. there is a walkthrough as to how he did it in the thread he made text and a vid
others have said 2 ways to do spoilers you can also just highlight the text you want and then click the spoiler button at the top of the edit pane. works for anything hyperlinks you highlight the text you want to apppear then click the hyperlink button and put in the web page


----------



## wrenaudrey

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> leds amps usually dont matter as they dont pull a whole lot anyway. so you should be just fine, it is done by soldering and they are all 5v usbs for the fan controler it just uses 3-5v if i remember correctly so yes again 5v
> 
> copper EL wire drill some hole run the wire and run it to an inverter google el wire to learn more about it. there is a walkthrough as to how he did it in the thread he made text and a vid
> others have said 2 ways to do spoilers you can also just highlight the text you want and then click the spoiler button at the top of the edit pane. works for anything hyperlinks you highlight the text you want to apppear then click the hyperlink button and put in the web page








Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormleader42*
> 
> e
> Well to answer your last question first, in order to hide things behind a spoiler you just type [ spoiler ] (without the spaces) before everything you want to hide, and then [ / spoiler ] after everything, once again without the spaces.
> 
> Now, moving on:
> 
> Front panel LEDs: The power button LEDs are just your standard run of the mill 3mm LEDs. Just about any 3mm LED with work for ya. The fan controller LEDs are a little trickier. They are SMD (Surface-Mount-Device) LEDs. This means that they don't have any 'legs' that run through the board, they just have solder pads that get soldered onto the top of the board. When I replaced mine I just used some SMD LEDs off of a scrap of LED strip that I had laying around.
> 
> Nameplate: There's many a way of going about doing this. What it looks like that that particular user did is taped off the letters on a piece of clear acrylic or plexiglass and then painted the rest black. Then he peeled off the tape, and voila!
> 
> EL wire lighting: There's a user not more than a dozen pages back I think that laid out a really nice tutorial on how to light the case up with the EL wire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: It's back on page 726. Ne1ld0 has a video and everything. Make sure to give him a rep!
> 
> Ask away if you have any more questions!








Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> 1. If you have a multimeter, you can simply measure the voltage over one of the leds.
> 
> 2. The lights used on the outside of that case is called EL wire. I'm not completely sure how it works though, but their inverters can apparently get a bit noisy.
> 
> 3. When you post a comment, you'll see there's a spoiler button above the editor. It looks like a black speech dialogue. Just click on it, then put whatever you want to be hidden between the "Spoiler!]" and the final "[/SPOILER".






*A general question about EL wires, can they be cut down to size then connected together again like daisy chained?*
*What other material can be used except for clear acrylic or plexiglass to do that lit up name?*
One more...*How do I make a PSU cover? What from? And I want it to have a white carbon fiber look/feel*


----------



## MugenSean2000

Hopefully you like!


----------



## Stormleader42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrenaudrey*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A general question about EL wires, can they be cut down to size then connected together again like daisy chained?*
> *What other material can be used except for clear acrylic or plexiglass to do that lit up name?*
> One more...*How do I make a PSU cover? What from? And I want it to have a white carbon fiber look/feel*


I'm not sure on the EL wire. As far as the nameplate, I think if you want a light up name like that acrylic or plexi is really your only choice. I'd wait for the experts to chime in before you decide for sure on that one though.









PSU covers can be made from a couple of different things. A lot of people use heat to bend an acrylic sheet. I made mine out of sheet metal, and bent it to the correct shape. I know you can get carbon fiberish sticker sheets (For lack of a better word...) though I'm not sure if any come in white.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MugenSean2000*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully you like!


Niiiiice! Is that a UV CCL? If so, you need some UV reactive fans or something!


----------



## justinwebb

lol people still use cold cathode tubes? Man I thought those went away when people stopped putting neons under their cars...


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> lol people still use cold cathode tubes? Man I thought those went away when people stopped putting neons under their cars...


Neon under cars isn't cool anymore?I will be back i have to go do something!!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrenaudrey*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A general question about EL wires, can they be cut down to size then connected together again like daisy chained?*
> *What other material can be used except for clear acrylic or plexiglass to do that lit up name?*
> One more...*How do I make a PSU cover? What from? And I want it to have a white carbon fiber look/feel*


just buy the film you want it to look like. EL wire can be daisychained but it is very very tricky.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MugenSean2000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully you like!


welcome looks great !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Neon under cars isn't cool anymore?I will be back i have to go do something!!


yea ill be right back as well


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> lol people still use cold cathode tubes? Man I thought those went away when people stopped putting neons under their cars...


I still use two light blue CCFLs. I thought about LED strips, but the cold cathodes give off UV and I like the glow of the cable sleeves.


----------



## wrenaudrey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormleader42*
> 
> Front panel LEDs: The power button LEDs are just your standard run of the mill 3mm LEDs. Just about any 3mm LED with work for ya. The fan controller LEDs are a little trickier. They are SMD (Surface-Mount-Device) LEDs. This means that they don't have any 'legs' that run through the board, they just have solder pads that get soldered onto the top of the board. When I replaced mine I just used some SMD LEDs off of a scrap of LED strip that I had laying around.
> 
> Ask away if you have any more questions!


Was looking for those smd's but I found this on ebay, they have different sizes, what size do you think is the correct or the most appropriate?

Here's the sizes:
Size 0603 : 1.6mm (L) x 0.8mm (W) x 0.8mm (H)
Size : 0805 : 2.0mm (L) x 1.25mm (W) x 0.6mm (H)
Size : 1206 : 3.2mm (L) x 1.6mm (W) x 0.6mm (H)

Heres the link to:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SMD-SMT-LED-0603-0805-1206-Red-Blue-Green-White-Orange-Yellow-UK-/300770878089?pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Components_Supplies_ET&var=600055434836&hash=item4607576289


----------



## viperwolf

Thank you Thank You. Im still trying to catch up on all the pages. that will take some time.

Edit: question for everyone, did asus correct the problems with the TOP 7970 with the Matrix?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Thank you Thank You. Im still trying to catch up on all the pages. that will take some time.
> 
> Edit: question for everyone, did asus correct the problems with the TOP 7970 with the Matrix?


What problems?


----------



## Stormleader42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrenaudrey*
> 
> Was looking for those smd's but I found this on ebay, they have different sizes, what size do you think is the correct or the most appropriate?
> 
> Here's the sizes:
> Size 0603 : 1.6mm (L) x 0.8mm (W) x 0.8mm (H)
> Size : 0805 : 2.0mm (L) x 1.25mm (W) x 0.6mm (H)
> Size : 1206 : 3.2mm (L) x 1.6mm (W) x 0.6mm (H)
> 
> Heres the link to:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SMD-SMT-LED-0603-0805-1206-Red-Blue-Green-White-Orange-Yellow-UK-/300770878089?pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Components_Supplies_ET&var=600055434836&hash=item4607576289


Uhhhhh, I'm not sure on that one. Since I don't have the original SMD/SMT LEDs in mine I'm not sure what size they were. If I remember right, they seemed almost square, rather than rectangular. Maybe someone here who still has their original LEDs in can do a quick measurement?


----------



## Spiralmind

It would appear that the Trooper window side panel is no longer available.


----------



## OneGun

I was thinking of getting 2 120mm fans for the top to replace the 200mm fan that is 2 big for the opening lol.My question is will i be ok with some sickleflows or should i get some SP 120s cause or the dust filter it needs to push the air through?I noticed even with the 200mm on high not much air goes through the filters but when you take filter off you can feel way more air..So what should i put up there to help exhaust the heat from my 2 7950s?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormleader42*
> 
> Uhhhhh, I'm not sure on that one. Since I don't have the original SMD/SMT LEDs in mine I'm not sure what size they were. If I remember right, they seemed almost square, rather than rectangular. Maybe someone here who still has their original LEDs in can do a quick measurement?


I don't have an accurate meter but it was just a bit longer than 1mm


----------



## genetic priest

Guys,
I've read tons of posts and didn't clearly get answer for my question. I decided to buy new chassis with water colling and wonder if EK-CoolStream RAD XTC (280) http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-coolstream-rad-xtc-280.html or EK-CoolStream RAD XTX (240) http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-coolstream-rad-xtx-240.html will fit on the top of Storm Stryker. They're too thick comparing to other radiators (55 and 64 mm resp.). Applying fun will add 15-25mm and this may be too much. Does anyone installed any of these radiators on the top of Stryker, did they fit?


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> I was thinking of getting 2 120mm fans for the top to replace the 200mm fan that is 2 big for the opening lol.My question is will i be ok with some sickleflows or should i get some SP 120s cause or the dust filter it needs to push the air through?I noticed even with the 200mm on high not much air goes through the filters but when you take filter off you can feel way more air..So what should i put up there to help exhaust the heat from my 2 7950s?


fans are up to you looks like you have a few sickles already on your sig rig so grab 2 of those and put them in exhaust.
But eatiher fans will do just fine


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *genetic priest*
> 
> Guys,
> I've read tons of posts and didn't clearly get answer for my question. I decided to buy new chassis with water colling and wonder if EK-CoolStream RAD XTC (280) http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-coolstream-rad-xtc-280.html or EK-CoolStream RAD XTX (240) http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-coolstream-rad-xtx-240.html will fit on the top of Storm Stryker. They're too thick comparing to other radiators (55 and 64 mm resp.). Applying fun will add 15-25mm and this may be too much. Does anyone installed any of these radiators on the top of Stryker, did they fit?


with 1 set fo fans will only fit a 45 mm at MOST i have 2 mm of clearance with my 45 mm rad up top


----------



## genetic priest

*Mega Man*
Thanks a lot! Sorry, I didn't clearly get the point - Swiftech H2O-220 Edge is 74 mm thick. You placed it to the top and also have some clearance available?


----------



## batman3009

A quick question guys:

Which one of those:

thermaltake water 2.0 extreme

NZXT kraken x60

Corsair H110

Corsair H100i

Fits in storm trooper/stryker without modding?.Im a beginner and i need your help.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman3009*
> 
> A quick question guys:
> 
> Which one of those:
> 
> thermaltake water 2.0 extreme
> 
> NZXT kraken x60
> 
> Corsair H110
> 
> Corsair H100i
> 
> Fits in storm trooper/stryker without modding?.Im a beginner and i need your help.


The H110 and X60 sould fit without modding same with all the others

Go with the X60 of those


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *genetic priest*
> 
> *Mega Man*
> Thanks a lot! Sorry, I didn't clearly get the point - Swiftech H2O-220 Edge is 74 mm thick. You placed it to the top and also have some clearance available?


it will fit on the top but i have mine on the back ( personal preference. ) ( btw rad +fan = 60 mm nozzle on the pump may be 70 but it fits up there just fine )

i have a xt45 alphacool in the top ]

side note i cant keep my drawer with a 45 mm 120 in the bottom ... kinda bumed wanted to keep it there..... gonna have to buy another 240 to go there if i am going to lose it anyway
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman3009*
> 
> A quick question guys:
> 
> Which one of those:
> 
> thermaltake water 2.0 extreme
> 
> NZXT kraken x60
> 
> Corsair H110
> 
> Corsair H100i
> 
> Fits in storm trooper/stryker without modding?.Im a beginner and i need your help.


all fit go with the swiftech h220 though my microcenter has them in stock so you may want to check there if you can ( meanbing your local microcenter )


----------



## p2mob

Handel off, side panel window cut. just a start.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/849/img0264kz.jpg/


----------



## thrasherv3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiralmind*
> 
> It would appear that the Trooper window side panel is no longer available.


Damn. Glad I ordered mine a few days ago. Although it still says "Awaiting Shipment"...

Ugh. With my luck they'll cancel my order.


----------



## p2mob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherv3*
> 
> Damn. Glad I ordered mine a few days ago. Although it still says "Awaiting Shipment"...
> 
> Ugh. With my luck they'll cancel my order.


You can always mod the regular side panel into a windowed one.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> Handel off, side panel window cut. just a start.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/849/img0264kz.jpg/


Should sold you mine for cost! lol My old window and parts, its tough metal huh haha


----------



## indyrocker

Some pics of a build that is in progress (waiting on time for me to do some paint work on the side panels top and front)
So far the only mods I have done so far is open up to roof to allow for a 360mm rad and replaced the feet with some aluminium ones from MNPC Tech.

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ind...52798977910360_4514377_o_zpsfd5cc772.jpg.html

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ind...98978545360_1198466187_o_zpsaa47c6a8.jpg.html

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ind...10019530360_2107451551_o_zpscbd956b1.jpg.html

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ind...10022375360_1039687366_o_zpsff1fc035.jpg.html

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ind...2809962035360_10776008_o_zpsf1fef0ba.jpg.html

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ind...10155490360_1074670573_o_zps60131a23.jpg.html

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ind...810100260360_355837438_o_zps919f692a.jpg.html

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ind...809962745360_944715226_o_zps989b1ac2.jpg.html

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ind...10156550360_1828621807_o_zps78a7a090.jpg.html


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherv3*
> 
> Damn. Glad I ordered mine a few days ago. Although it still says "Awaiting Shipment"...
> 
> Ugh. With my luck they'll cancel my order.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> You can always mod the regular side panel into a windowed one.


Better than modding the vented panel you can simply order the Stryker panel and paint it. You could even order the right side as well if you are anal and need them to match haha
http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cm-storm-stryker-windowed-side-panel-oem/
http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cm-storm-stryker-right-side-panel-oem/


----------



## p2mob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Should sold you mine for cost! lol My old window and parts, its tough metal huh haha


Yeah haha it was a lot of pain...some tough metal...but now just gotta sand it down and install the window maybe paint some of it red.

how did u get yours done so nicley? do you have some sort of caskets on the edges? Also where do you purchase the window material LOL


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> Yeah haha it was a lot of pain...some tough metal...but now just gotta sand it down and install the window maybe paint some of it red.
> 
> how did u get yours done so nicley? do you have some sort of caskets on the edges? Also where do you purchase the window material LOL


Haha casket you just made my day... been studying for finals all week







.... here is the "casket" aka window trim...

http://www.bestbyte.net/merchant/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=BB&Product_Code=CACM01CSM&Category_Code=

and for the plexi I just grabbed some at lowes and cut it to size. This window design we have is actually really hard for using double sided tape because of the lack of hangover space where window can be attached, Id recommend screws, I did my best with the tape and a tiny bit of glue a year ago


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indyrocker*
> 
> Some pics of a build that is in progress (waiting on time for me to do some paint work on the side panels top and front)
> So far the only mods I have done so far is open up to roof to allow for a 360mm rad and replaced the feet with some aluminium ones from MNPC Tech.
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ind...52798977910360_4514377_o_zpsfd5cc772.jpg.html
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ind...98978545360_1198466187_o_zpsaa47c6a8.jpg.html
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ind...10019530360_2107451551_o_zpscbd956b1.jpg.html
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ind...10022375360_1039687366_o_zpsff1fc035.jpg.html
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ind...2809962035360_10776008_o_zpsf1fef0ba.jpg.html
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ind...10155490360_1074670573_o_zps60131a23.jpg.html
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ind...810100260360_355837438_o_zps919f692a.jpg.html
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ind...809962745360_944715226_o_zps989b1ac2.jpg.html
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ind...10156550360_1828621807_o_zps78a7a090.jpg.html


Looks great man. Im putting a 360 in top and front soon as I can. Let me know how the fans do I want those as well... are they the hp or slower quiet versions. Will put them on controller anyway just wodering?


----------



## indyrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Looks great man. Im putting a 360 in top and front soon as I can. Let me know how the fans do I want those as well... are they the hp or slower quiet versions. Will put them on controller anyway just wodering?


Those are the HP 3 pin ones thy require a dc fan controller however there are now 4 pin pwm versions. So far (just a quick oc) I am running 4.5 ghz on the i5 3570k with 1.25 v and 1050 mhz core and 1500 memory clock on the 7970 and the temps ar full load (furmerk and prime95 running at the same time) are 44 on the gpu and 76 on the cpu.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrenaudrey*
> 
> Was looking for those smd's but I found this on ebay, they have different sizes, what size do you think is the correct or the most appropriate?


Sorry I've been gone a few days. Thanks Stormleader42 for sending him my way.

Since this will be a pretty long reply, check your message box. I'll send you the information you need on there.


----------



## wrenaudrey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Sorry I've been gone a few days. Thanks Stormleader42 for sending him my way.
> 
> Since this will be a pretty long reply, check your message box. I'll send you the information you need on there.


Thanks ill check it out.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indyrocker*
> 
> Some pics of a build that is in progress (waiting on time for me to do some paint work on the side panels top and front)
> So far the only mods I have done so far is open up to roof to allow for a 360mm rad and replaced the feet with some aluminium ones from MNPC Tech.
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ind...52798977910360_4514377_o_zpsfd5cc772.jpg.html
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ind...98978545360_1198466187_o_zpsaa47c6a8.jpg.html
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ind...10019530360_2107451551_o_zpscbd956b1.jpg.html
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ind...10022375360_1039687366_o_zpsff1fc035.jpg.html
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ind...2809962035360_10776008_o_zpsf1fef0ba.jpg.html
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ind...10155490360_1074670573_o_zps60131a23.jpg.html
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ind...810100260360_355837438_o_zps919f692a.jpg.html
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ind...809962745360_944715226_o_zps989b1ac2.jpg.html
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ind...10156550360_1828621807_o_zps78a7a090.jpg.html






About the rads you used.
The top one, that's a 360mm right? *But* what's the thickness of it?
I also see that your are going to run a push pull on the top rad, does the bottom fans touch the motherboard at all? How big is the clearance?

Also the fans that you put over the top of the case but under the plastic 'casing'(?), the 2nd fan, so the middle one that goes in the middle of the rad, does that have a problem of going under the handle?
One more thing, your third fan for the top rad, it doesn't look like you'll have a place to put it, what your plan there?

Im getting this case and I want to WC my system that's why I have so many question.


----------



## indyrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrenaudrey*
> 
> Thanks ill check it out.
> 
> About the rads you used.
> The top one, that's a 360mm right? *But* what's the thickness of it?
> I also see that your are going to run a push pull on the top rad, does the bottom fans touch the motherboard at all? How big is the clearance?
> 
> Also the fans that you put over the top of the case but under the plastic 'casing'(?), the 2nd fan, so the middle one that goes in the middle of the rad, does that have a problem of going under the handle?
> One more thing, your third fan for the top rad, it doesn't look like you'll have a place to put it, what your plan there?
> 
> Im getting this case and I want to WC my system that's why I have so many question.


yep a 360mm XSPC EX series rad so 35mm thick and its only push with corsair SP 120 hp 3 pin fans (there are now pwm versions) and all of the rads are EX rads. The only fans I have in there that are not the corsairs are the ones on the bottom rad those are 1650 rpm xinrillien fans that were re-branded by XSPC.


----------



## wrenaudrey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indyrocker*
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ind...10019530360_2107451551_o_zpscbd956b1.jpg.html
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ind...10022375360_1039687366_o_zpsff1fc035.jpg.html


Y'know these pics, the rad on the front, is that an EX240 too?
How exactly did you mount that to the side of the HDD bay - I cant seem to see it properly even zooming in


----------



## p2mob

@ indyrocker

Are the fans in front 140mm?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Haha casket you just made my day... been studying for finals all week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... here is the "casket" aka window trim...
> 
> http://www.bestbyte.net/merchant/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=BB&Product_Code=CACM01CSM&Category_Code=
> 
> and for the plexi I just grabbed some at lowes and cut it to size. This window design we have is actually really hard for using double sided tape because of the lack of hangover space where window can be attached, Id recommend screws, I did my best with the tape and a tiny bit of glue a year ago


Hahaha your welcome mate..ughh gotta love finals...

Thanks a lot for the link to the window trim it makes the whole thing so much easier.


----------



## indyrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> @ indyrocker
> 
> Are the fans in front 140mm?


Nope 120's but that one in the back is a AF 140.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrenaudrey*
> 
> Y'know these pics, the rad on the front, is that an EX240 too?
> How exactly did you mount that to the side of the HDD bay - I cant seem to see it properly even zooming in


Yep that's an EX 240 and I am using UN rad mounts http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/underadbr.html good for all your rad mounting needs just bolt them onto the 5.25" drive mounting points and away you go!


----------



## indyrocker

Thought I might give a link to a thread on the ECOF with the parts list for my build now I havn't gotten to the painting part of the build yet need time and a media blaster for that oh yah and money money would be nice as well. http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showthread.php?t=368004


----------



## brentbw555

My rig... as it stands currently.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> @ indyrocker
> 
> Are the fans in front 140mm?
> Hahaha your welcome mate..ughh gotta love finals...
> 
> Thanks a lot for the link to the window trim it makes the whole thing so much easier.


np


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indyrocker*
> 
> Some pics of a build that is in progress (waiting on time for me to do some paint work on the side panels top and front)
> So far the only mods I have done so far is open up to roof to allow for a 360mm rad and replaced the feet with some aluminium ones from MNPC Tech.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ind...52798977910360_4514377_o_zpsfd5cc772.jpg.html
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ind...98978545360_1198466187_o_zpsaa47c6a8.jpg.html
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ind...10019530360_2107451551_o_zpscbd956b1.jpg.html
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ind...10022375360_1039687366_o_zpsff1fc035.jpg.html
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ind...2809962035360_10776008_o_zpsf1fef0ba.jpg.html
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ind...10155490360_1074670573_o_zps60131a23.jpg.html
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ind...810100260360_355837438_o_zps919f692a.jpg.html
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ind...809962745360_944715226_o_zps989b1ac2.jpg.html
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ind...10156550360_1828621807_o_zps78a7a090.jpg.html


welcome and nice !~ love the komodo !~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrenaudrey*
> 
> Thanks ill check it out.
> 
> About the rads you used.
> The top one, that's a 360mm right? *But* what's the thickness of it?
> I also see that your are going to run a push pull on the top rad, does the bottom fans touch the motherboard at all? How big is the clearance?
> 
> Also the fans that you put over the top of the case but under the plastic 'casing'(?), the 2nd fan, so the middle one that goes in the middle of the rad, does that have a problem of going under the handle?
> One more thing, your third fan for the top rad, it doesn't look like you'll have a place to put it, what your plan there?
> 
> Im getting this case and I want to WC my system that's why I have so many question.


with a 45 mm thick rad and 1 set of fans ( push OR pull only ) this is the result 

like i said above millimeters of clearance


----------



## indyrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> welcome and nice !~ love the komodo !~
> with a 45 mm thick rad and 1 set of fans ( push OR pull only ) this is the result
> 
> like i said above millimeters of clearance


Yep Mine are 35mm thick rads and with 60mm of rad+fans its right at the top of the motherboard.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*


handle mod = push / pull

also I find it a bit handier to have the fans under the radiator, makes it just a tad faster with maintenance or changing in your case (insert pun here) the memory


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> I dont get peoples obsession with fake carbon fiber, its just a sticker lol.


Some people are racing fans or aerospace enthusiast. I myself happen to love carbon fiber ( I even have some speed skates made out of carbon fiber).


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> Some people are racing fans or aerospace enthusiast. I myself happen to love carbon fiber ( I even have some speed skates made out of carbon fiber).


Yes but us car enthusiasts would never be caught dead with fake stuff, so a sticker made to look like carbon fiber makes you look like a poser or fake. Kinda like wearing a fake Rolex. Most of my car is carbon fiber and if I were to do anything to my PC i wouldnt spend a ton of time on it then slap a sticker that looks like carbon fiber. Just makes a great job look tacky


----------



## indyrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> Yes but us car enthusiasts would never be caught dead with fake stuff, so a sticker made to look like carbon fiber makes you look like a poser or fake. Kinda like wearing a fake Rolex. Most of my car is carbon fiber and if I were to do anything to my PC i wouldnt spend a ton of time on it then slap a sticker that looks like carbon fiber. Just makes a great job look tacky


I have seen some interesting things done with 3M's Dinoc carbon fiber wraps both on computers and cars. But you need to take your time and do it right to make it look anything but tacky. I personally wouldn't be caught dead with carbon fiber on my ride but then again I am a Jeep guy and prefer my trucks to be heaver and more bomb proof than carbon gives me.


----------



## DoomDash

Hey guys, I would like to join! Specs are in sig:


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> Yes but us car enthusiasts would never be caught dead with fake stuff, so a sticker made to look like carbon fiber makes you look like a poser or fake. Kinda like wearing a fake Rolex. Most of my car is carbon fiber and if I were to do anything to my PC i wouldnt spend a ton of time on it then slap a sticker that looks like carbon fiber. Just makes a great job look tacky


Well thats true for cars. I wouldn't and didn't put it on any of the cars I built either. But weight savings isn't exactly a priority in full tower desktop gamings rigs ya know? So I don't see the harm in fake carbon fiber in this application since there would be little to no benefit of using real carbon fiber in this case lol. But to each his own.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Hey guys, I would like to join! Specs are in sig:


Welcome to the Club sir..Glad you joined.


----------



## wrenaudrey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> welcome and nice !~ love the komodo !~
> with a 45 mm thick rad and 1 set of fans ( push OR pull only ) this is the result
> 
> like i said above millimeters of clearance


On this pic, thr fans are pulling right?
Is the fans on top of the rad or outside the case-under the roof?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrenaudrey*
> 
> On this pic, thr fans are pulling right?
> Is the fans on top of the rad or outside the case-under the roof?


my config goes rad >> fans>>> case


----------



## Whiteshadow2569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Hey guys, I would like to join! Specs are in sig:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome.

I would recommend turning the HDD cages around so that the fans blow in through the front, especial the top one that doesn't cool anything. Apart from that I like your set up


----------



## Nespher

Hi everyone, i've been watching all those beautiful Build on this forum i finally decided to add some of mine to the pool









That one is Trooper based, and i am working on a Stryker based with blue as second color.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!

















*Hardware*

Cooler Master Storm Trooper + Window Side panel - Asus Crosshair V Formula Z - AMD Bulldozer [email protected] - Asus HD7970 DC2 3GB - Corsair Vengeance 16GB - Corsaire AX860i - Asus DVD+R /BLURAY Combo - Corsair Neutron GTX 240GB SSD - WD 1TB HDD - Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit

*Waterblock*

EK-Supremacy - Nickel / EK-FC7970 DCII - Acetal / EK-FC7970 DCII Backplate - EKFC7970 DCII I/O Bracket

*Loop*

D5 Pump 1500l/h / EK-D5 X TOP G1/4 CSQ - Acetal / EK-RES X3 - TOP / EK-RES X3 - Mutiport TOP / EK-RES X3 - TUBE 250 (204mm) / 2 x EK-CoolStream RAD XT (240) / Phobya G-Silent 1500RPM red LED FAN.

*Tuning*

3 & 5 mm red LED / Cathode / black & red sleeve / customized PSU cache


----------



## Milta

Hey all, first post here, but i'v had a trooper for about a year now. Unfortunately I don't have any pictures.

I was wondering if anyone knew how much space would be above a 360 rad if you removed the toolbox and put it to the floor. I have been thinking about watercooling for a while now, and am wondering if I could still use the two drive bays up top with that setup.


----------



## indyrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milta*
> 
> Hey all, first post here, but i'v had a trooper for about a year now. Unfortunately I don't have any pictures.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knew how much space would be above a 360 rad if you removed the toolbox and put it to the floor. I have been thinking about watercooling for a while now, and am wondering if I could still use the two drive bays up top with that setup.


I think you might only have one drive bay left if any at all using a 360 in the front. I know that with my 240 in the front if I didn't have the 360 in the roof I would have 2 drive bays instead of 1.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nespher*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, i've been watching all those beautiful Build on this forum i finally decided to add some of mine to the pool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That one is Trooper based, and i am working on a Stryker based with blue as second color.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hardware*
> 
> Cooler Master Storm Trooper + Window Side panel - Asus Crosshair V Formula Z - AMD Bulldozer [email protected] - Asus HD7970 DC2 3GB - Corsair Vengeance 16GB - Corsaire AX860i - Asus DVD+R /BLURAY Combo - Corsair Neutron GTX 240GB SSD - WD 1TB HDD - Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit
> 
> *Waterblock*
> 
> EK-Supremacy - Nickel / EK-FC7970 DCII - Acetal / EK-FC7970 DCII Backplate - EKFC7970 DCII I/O Bracket
> 
> *Loop*
> 
> D5 Pump 1500l/h / EK-D5 X TOP G1/4 CSQ - Acetal / EK-RES X3 - TOP / EK-RES X3 - Mutiport TOP / EK-RES X3 - TUBE 250 (204mm) / 2 x EK-CoolStream RAD XT (240) / Phobya G-Silent 1500RPM red LED FAN.
> 
> *Tuning*
> 
> 3 & 5 mm red LED / Cathode / black & red sleeve / customized PSU cache


That is very well done!


----------



## NorKris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nespher*
> 
> Hi everyone, i've been watching all those beautiful Build on this forum i finally decided to add some of mine to the pool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That one is Trooper based, and i am working on a Stryker based with blue as second color.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hardware*
> 
> Cooler Master Storm Trooper + Window Side panel - Asus Crosshair V Formula Z - AMD Bulldozer [email protected] - Asus HD7970 DC2 3GB - Corsair Vengeance 16GB - Corsaire AX860i - Asus DVD+R /BLURAY Combo - Corsair Neutron GTX 240GB SSD - WD 1TB HDD - Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit
> 
> *Waterblock*
> 
> EK-Supremacy - Nickel / EK-FC7970 DCII - Acetal / EK-FC7970 DCII Backplate - EKFC7970 DCII I/O Bracket
> 
> *Loop*
> 
> D5 Pump 1500l/h / EK-D5 X TOP G1/4 CSQ - Acetal / EK-RES X3 - TOP / EK-RES X3 - Mutiport TOP / EK-RES X3 - TUBE 250 (204mm) / 2 x EK-CoolStream RAD XT (240) / Phobya G-Silent 1500RPM red LED FAN.
> 
> *Tuning*
> 
> 3 & 5 mm red LED / Cathode / black & red sleeve / customized PSU cache


thats one gooood looking pc...
and the best looking fans in the world O =


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milta*
> 
> Hey all, first post here, but i'v had a trooper for about a year now. Unfortunately I don't have any pictures.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knew how much space would be above a 360 rad if you removed the toolbox and put it to the floor. I have been thinking about watercooling for a while now, and am wondering if I could still use the two drive bays up top with that setup.


Hey Milta glad to see you found us over here..


----------



## wrenaudrey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nespher*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, i've been watching all those beautiful Build on this forum i finally decided to add some of mine to the pool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That one is Trooper based, and i am working on a Stryker based with blue as second color.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hardware*
> 
> Cooler Master Storm Trooper + Window Side panel - Asus Crosshair V Formula Z - AMD Bulldozer [email protected] - Asus HD7970 DC2 3GB - Corsair Vengeance 16GB - Corsaire AX860i - Asus DVD+R /BLURAY Combo - Corsair Neutron GTX 240GB SSD - WD 1TB HDD - Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit
> 
> *Waterblock*
> 
> EK-Supremacy - Nickel / EK-FC7970 DCII - Acetal / EK-FC7970 DCII Backplate - EKFC7970 DCII I/O Bracket
> 
> *Loop*
> 
> D5 Pump 1500l/h / EK-D5 X TOP G1/4 CSQ - Acetal / EK-RES X3 - TOP / EK-RES X3 - Mutiport TOP / EK-RES X3 - TUBE 250 (204mm) / 2 x EK-CoolStream RAD XT (240) / Phobya G-Silent 1500RPM red LED FAN.
> 
> *Tuning*
> 
> 3 & 5 mm red LED / Cathode / black & red sleeve / customized PSU cache


This is one tidy, sexy looking rig.
Got some questions:
-The rads you used, how thick are they?
-Are you running push and pull on both rads, if not-what exactly?


----------



## Nespher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrenaudrey*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> This is one tidy, sexy looking rig.
> Got some questions:
> -The rads you used, how thick are they?
> -Are you running push and pull on both rads, if not-what exactly?


In that one, i use 2 EK-CoolStream RAD XT (240mm) one at the top one at the bottom, dimensions (LxWxH): 276x123x47mm.

All fan are in push mode @ 1500rpm mounted with 7mm rubber shroud which seal them to the RAD and incrase slience and the hot air flow exhausting outside the case at the top and the bottom of the case. The 3 other fan are intake for cool air.

On paper you can put easily two 240 rad below 50mm thick with standar 25mm thick fan inside that case without modding or very little. The tricky part is generally the top one depending of your mother board and the height of it mofset cooler and/or ATX connector.

The good news is you can often work you way by slightly shifting the rad thoward you using existing hole or drilling new one.

If you want to go push pull from inside the case you may take a look at slim type fan like Phobya G-Silent 12 Slim Edition 1800rpm (120x120x15mm) or any other below 20mm thick.


----------



## dangerdan87

For those interested in mounting a radiator in the front, the UN radiator mounts work really well. I just test fitted an Alphacool XT40 360 in the front using the UN mounts on the top 5.25" bay. There was just enough room to mount the 4 UN mounts on the top 120 of the radiator and it is pretty sturdy. It's also looks pretty even as if I had the stock HDD/fan bays intalled. I didn't have to drill any holes either (but I may drill some later when I get all my parts and hardware to mod the case).

The UN radiator mounts are about $16


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dangerdan87*
> 
> For those interested in mounting a radiator in the front, the UN radiator mounts work really well. I just test fitted an Alphacool XT40 360 in the front using the UN mounts on the top 5.25" bay. There was just enough room to mount the 4 UN mounts on the top 120 of the radiator and it is pretty sturdy. It's also looks pretty even as if I had the stock HDD/fan bays intalled. I didn't have to drill any holes either (but I may drill some later when I get all my parts and hardware to mod the case).
> 
> The UN radiator mounts are about $16


4 "L" brackets work great too! and they were only $5 at the hardware store. so does a peice of aluminum bar again only $5 and all you have to do is bent it into a "C" shape and drill a few holes !~ or an "L" shape


----------



## dangerdan87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 4 "L" brackets work great too! and they were only $5 at the hardware store. so does a peice of aluminum bar again only $5 and all you have to do is bent it into a "C" shape and drill a few holes !~ or an "L" shape


True...but some people are lazy...such as me (actually the wife bugs me when I'm working on projects)


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dangerdan87*
> 
> True...but some people are lazy...such as me (actually the wife bugs me when I'm working on projects)


please dont misinterpret what ever works. just trying to save ppl some cash !~


----------



## Praty

Question

will the Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP7 & H110 (Push Pull Config) fit in the CM storm stryker without modding?


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praty*
> 
> Question
> 
> will the Gigabyte GA-Z77-UP7 & H110 (Push Pull Config) fit in the CM storm stryker without modding?


No. No push/pull fits inside case, only rad and one set of fans. H110 does fit though with two fans. The only way to have push/pull is mod and mount them outside the case under the top plastic.


----------



## Praty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> No. No push/pull fits inside case, only rad and one set of fans. H110 does fit though with two fans. The only way to have push/pull is mod and mount them outside the case under the top plastic.


what about the Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP7 will fit in the storm stryker?


----------



## dangerdan87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praty*
> 
> what about the Gigabyte GA-Z77-UP7 will fit in the storm stryker?


Yup


----------



## NorKris

push / pull fits if front mounted


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> No. No push/pull fits inside case, only rad and one set of fans. H110 does fit though with two fans. The only way to have push/pull is mod and mount them outside the case under the top plastic.


you can mount the rad inside and use 2 fans under it and 1 fan on top of the case

it won't be perfect but it would fit and you would have 3/4 of an push/pull config


----------



## OneGun

Will SP fans help push more hot air out threw filter on the top?


----------



## Praty

can someone confirm if its true that the Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP7 will fit in the Storm Stryker White without modding


----------



## rhodes588

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praty*
> 
> can someone confirm if its true that the Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP7 will fit in the Storm Stryker White without modding


It will overlap the rubber grommets slightly.. I've seen a Maximus v-formula fit and it's 12" x 10.1" and yours is 12" x 10.39"

Here's a Rampage Extreme, which is 12" x 10.7" - http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=808&Itemid=61&limit=1&limitstart=5


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Will SP fans help push more hot air out threw filter on the top?


anything with high static pressure would. or you could just remove the filter !~


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> anything with high static pressure would. or you could just remove the filter !~


Ok i am thinking of buying 2 SP120 perf fans.I am eventually going to get a H100i.Now do i need the PWM fans or the 3 pin fans to be able to work off of the H100i?


----------



## Ne1ld0

Well I got my tax refund check in the mail and used it to upgrade my Stryker's core components and to buy new monitors.

Motherboard: Asus Maximus V Extreme
CPU: Intel core i7 3770K
CPU Cooler: Phanteks dual tower 140 with a 3rd Phanteks 120mm fan
Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 32Gb 2400MHz
Graphic Cards: XFX Double D Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition
PSU: Corsair AX 1200i with Corsair white cable kit
Monitors: Asus 24" LED backlit 3D LCD

Here are some pics with of my upgrades:


Routed cables for connections on bottom of motherboard behind it. Very glad someone on here recommended this.

Yes, that is 2 ROG CrossFire Bridges and one of them is just there for looks.

The green look is not this intense looking in person. My camera just sucks.


I had trouble fitting this huge CPU cooler in here with my tall, high profile memory. I had to remove 3 of the metal fins on the right side of the right tower in order for it to fit. Thankfully, removing these metal fins was very easy. Hopefully you can see this from this picture.

Because the 140mm fans that this CPU cooler came with stick out a bit on the back side and on the front (that is if you position them in the center of the towers), I had to move these 140mm fans to the center and towards the back of my case. Since I wanted a third fan but could not use another 140mm fan at the front due to my tall memory, I used a Phanteks 120mm fan here. It worked out great cause even though it is not centered in the middle like the others due to my RAM, it sticks out towards the front evenly with the others for a nice, clean look. I know it covers up this beautiful Dominator Platinum memory, but oh well. I like it.

Here is my desk set up right now with these 3 monitors. I'm still needing to get longer monitor cables and a bigger desk, but this will temporarily work.

*On a side note and hoping someone can point me in the right direction or to another page on here, not wanting to go off topic, I'm having trouble doing a clean install of Windows 8 even though I've updated the BIOS. Not sure what I need to do or what I'm doing wrong. Can someone please let me know where I could find some help on this? Would be much appreciated.

Let me know what you guys/gals think and if you have any recommendations for me.


----------



## OneGun

Is there a reason I see a lot of crossfire cards with 2 crossfire bridges? Do I need 2 on mine or is it more of a it looks better thing?


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Is there a reason I see a lot of crossfire cards with 2 crossfire bridges? Do I need 2 on mine or is it more of a it looks better thing?


Honestly, I believe it's more of a "looks" thing. Obviously they put 2 CrossFire ports on cards in case you decide to run 3 or 4 cards, like alternating or stair stepping all your cards together with CrossFire Bridges. With 2 cards, just one Bridge is used.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Honestly, I believe it's more of a "looks" thing. Obviously they put 2 CrossFire ports on cards in case you decide to run 3 or 4 cards, like alternating or stair stepping all your cards together with CrossFire Bridges. With 2 cards, just one Bridge is used.


ok thank you.Your rig looks amazing..Are those the ROG bridges?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Ok i am thinking of buying 2 SP120 perf fans.I am eventually going to get a H100i.Now do i need the PWM fans or the 3 pin fans to be able to work off of the H100i?


you can make them work just fine you just may have to attach them to your mobo. idk the type of connection @ the pump the h100 has sorry
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Well I got my tax refund check in the mail and used it to upgrade my Stryker's core components and to buy new monitors.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus V Extreme
> CPU: Intel core i7 3770K
> CPU Cooler: Phanteks dual tower 140 with a 3rd Phanteks 120mm fan
> Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 32Gb 2400MHz
> Graphic Cards: XFX Double D Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition
> PSU: Corsair AX 1200i with Corsair white cable kit
> Monitors: Asus 24" LED backlit 3D LCD
> 
> Here are some pics with of my upgrades:
> 
> 
> Routed cables for connections on bottom of motherboard behind it. Very glad someone on here recommended this.
> 
> Yes, that is 2 ROG CrossFire Bridges and one of them is just there for looks.
> 
> The green look is not this intense looking in person. My camera just sucks.
> 
> 
> I had trouble fitting this huge CPU cooler in here with my tall, high profile memory. I had to remove 3 of the metal fins on the right side of the right tower in order for it to fit. Thankfully, removing these metal fins was very easy. Hopefully you can see this from this picture.
> 
> Because the 140mm fans that this CPU cooler came with stick out a bit on the back side and on the front (that is if you position them in the center of the towers), I had to move these 140mm fans to the center and towards the back of my case. Since I wanted a third fan but could not use another 140mm fan at the front due to my tall memory, I used a Phanteks 120mm fan here. It worked out great cause even though it is not centered in the middle like the others due to my RAM, it sticks out towards the front evenly with the others for a nice, clean look. I know it covers up this beautiful Dominator Platinum memory, but oh well. I like it.
> 
> Here is my desk set up right now with these 3 monitors. I'm still needing to get longer monitor cables and a bigger desk, but this will temporarily work.
> 
> 
> *On a side note and hoping someone can point me in the right direction or to another page on here, not wanting to go off topic, I'm having trouble doing a clean install of Windows 8 even though I've updated the BIOS. Not sure what I need to do or what I'm doing wrong. Can someone please let me know where I could find some help on this? Would be much appreciated.
> 
> Let me know what you guys/gals think and if you have any recommendations for me.


looks great only thing i would say is custom loop !~
as far as windows 8 i have never had a problem cd or from disk/usb i would need more info as to what problem you are having?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Is there a reason I see a lot of crossfire cards with 2 crossfire bridges? Do I need 2 on mine or is it more of a it looks better thing?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Honestly, I believe it's more of a "looks" thing. Obviously they put 2 CrossFire ports on cards in case you decide to run 3 or 4 cards, like alternating or stair stepping all your cards together with CrossFire Bridges. With 2 cards, just one Bridge is used.


+1 absolutely correct


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> ok thank you.Your rig looks amazing..Are those the ROG bridges?


Yep, both are Republic of Gamers Bridges. One came with my Maximus V Extreme motherboard and I bought the 2nd one from the Asus online store.


----------



## Mega Man

just wait till i have my hard bridge..... i may be willing to sell them >.>


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> as far as windows 8 i have never had a problem cd or from disk/usb i would need more info as to what problem you are having?


I appreciate you willing to help me out on here.

So far I have updated my BIOS to the most recent drivers for my motherboard and tried booting Windows 8 from a disc. I've also copied all files on the disc to a USB drive and tried booting from it as well. With both ways of trying to boot Windows 8 the same thing seems to happen.

First I get the screen that says pick your language and keyboard.
Then the screen with the Install button.
Next screen where I select my formated SDD drive to install Windows 8 on.
Then it goes through the installation process, gets to 100% and restarts my computer.
After it restarts, it gets to the screen where it says, "Getting devices ready" and before it gets to 100%, the screen goes black and stays this way.

I know it's _suppose_ to reach 100%, restart my computer for a 2nd time, and then Windows 8 should start up.

Any thoughts on what I should try or do differently?


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> just wait till i have my hard bridge..... i may be willing to sell them >.>


Oh, you must be talking about that one you hinted at having LEDs in it I'm guessing. If so, can't wait to see it and will probably be bugging you about where I can get one, LoL.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> I appreciate you willing to help me out on here.
> 
> So far I have updated my BIOS to the most recent drivers for my motherboard and tried booting Windows 8 from a disc. I've also copied all files on the disc to a USB drive and tried booting from it as well. With both ways of trying to boot Windows 8 the same thing seems to happen.
> 
> First I get the screen that says pick your language and keyboard.
> Then the screen with the Install button.
> Next screen where I select my formated SDD drive to install Windows 8 on.
> Then it goes through the installation process, gets to 100% and restarts my computer.
> After it restarts, it gets to the screen where it says, "Getting devices ready" and before it gets to 100%, the screen goes black and stays this way.
> 
> I know it's _suppose_ to reach 100%, restart my computer for a 2nd time, and then Windows 8 should start up.
> 
> Any thoughts on what I should try or do differently?


sounds like a hardware error you sure everything is @ default speeds / volts? i have had that issue one time i re downloaded my files and it worked fine. ( i installed on a very unstable OC though )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Oh, you must be talking about that one you hinted at having LEDs in it I'm guessing. If so, can't wait to see it and will probably be bugging you about where I can get one, LoL.


hehehehe you got meh!~ frozen q will make anything !~


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sounds like a hardware error you sure everything is @ default speeds / volts? i have had that issue one time i re downloaded my files and it worked fine. ( i installed on a very unstable OC though )
> hehehehe you got meh!~ frozen q will make anything !~


Ah, I'll check to make sure everything is running at stock speeds and try again.

Yeah, FrozenQ make some very nice hardware for liquid cooling builders. I had no idea they did anything else though.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Ah, I'll check to make sure everything is running at stock speeds and try again.
> 
> Yeah, FrozenQ make some very nice hardware for liquid cooling builders. I had no idea they did anything else though.


they is he his company got started from OCN and his company is only 3 ppl

he does anything with acrylics he can engrave case windows if you want !~

due to the size he can be a bit slow. but beside he is a small business he has always done me 100% right. ( more like 500% he always goes above and beyond what he needs to imo ) and i will give him as much business as i can )


----------



## NorKris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Ok i am thinking of buying 2 SP120 perf fans.I am eventually going to get a H100i.Now do i need the PWM fans or the 3 pin fans to be able to work off of the H100i?


Im 99% sure the connection on the H100i is the same as h80i, if so it as 2 OR 4 4-pin connectors.. just get some 3-pin fans and connect them to ur new h100i, that why u can use Corsairs link software and see/controll the fan speeds


----------



## falcon2099

My buddy just bought the Strorm Trooper (and I'm going to quickly follow suit) and we're both wondering about the aftermarket acrylic side panel. We've researched that we can purchase directly from CM for about $100CND shipping included. Anyone have any Canadian (or North American) retailiers that sell this?


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sounds like a hardware error you sure everything is @ default speeds / volts?


You were right about running at stock speeds, I wasn't. Just now worked for me. Can't thank you enough. Now on to download and play some Crysis 3 in Eyefinity.

I hope I'll be able to OC at least a little bit in the future, but for now just happy to get Windows 8 running.

Rep+


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> they is he his company got started from OCN and his company is only 3 ppl
> 
> he does anything with acrylics he can engrave case windows if you want !~
> 
> due to the size he can be a bit slow. but beside he is a small business he has always done me 100% right. ( more like 500% he always goes above and beyond what he needs to imo ) and i will give him as much business as i can )


WOW! Such amazing work for only 3 people! Can't wait to see that Bridge once you get it.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> You were right about running at stock speeds, I wasn't. Just now worked for me. Can't thank you enough. Now on to download and play some Crysis 3 in Eyefinity.
> 
> I hope I'll be able to OC at least a little bit in the future, but for now just happy to get Windows 8 running.
> 
> Rep+


glad to help !~and ty !~ one thing i will warn you about ( granted i have an amd ) before you oc BACK UP your WHOLE main drive ( unless you are like me and keep nothing on C: but os and maybe some games you dont mind loosing

i have corrupted windows so many times when ocing LOL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> WOW! Such amazing work for only 3 people! Can't wait to see that Bridge once you get it.


yea he is amazing esp considering he is only 20ish i still got to design it. debating if i am going cfx only or if it will span the whole gpu and i will use it to support the 2 GPUs


----------



## MugenSean2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Ok i am thinking of buying 2 SP120 perf fans.I am eventually going to get a H100i.Now do i need the PWM fans or the 3 pin fans to be able to work off of the H100i?


I have the TT Water 2.0 Extreme and when I use the SP120 fans and direct connect them to the fan controller/ power I get a CPU fan error because the Corsair fans are only 3 pin. the fourth pin is what the MOBO and FCS use to regulate/ monitor the fans RPMS. I am hoping to get around this using some special connectors/ splitters that should allow me to control all 4 SP fans with the TT software. I will update when I have the results.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MugenSean2000*
> 
> I have the TT Water 2.0 Extreme and when I use the SP120 fans and direct connect them to the fan controller/ power I get a CPU fan error because the Corsair fans are only 3 pin. the fourth pin is what the MOBO and FCS use to regulate/ monitor the fans RPMS. I am hoping to get around this using some special connectors/ splitters that should allow me to control all 4 SP fans with the TT software. I will update when I have the results.


But my Cm sickleflows have 3 pins and they are speed controlled by my sabertooth MB and it tells me the fan speeds.


----------



## Mega Man

if you want to use your mobo you can use any kind of fan as your mobo as 4 pin fan headers


----------



## OneGun

Ok I am just going to buy the 3 pin SP 120s then as they are cheaper. What's the real advantage of pwm fans anyways?


----------



## Mega Man

long story short more speed control


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> long story short more speed control


ok thank you sir..


----------



## MugenSean2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> But my Cm sickleflows have 3 pins and they are speed controlled by my sabertooth MB and it tells me the fan speeds.


Yes but you were asking about running them off the H100i.... I am not talking about the MOBO. Try and keep up. The TT 2.0 I use connects to the MOBO with 3 pins. The connectors on the 2.0 for the rad fans are 4 pin. If you plug 3 pin it gives error. getting it now?

I can plug a 3 pin fan to the mobo header and have no problems but not the case with the TT Water 2.0. If you are asking about the H100i, it may have this same issue. I opted for the TT Water 2.0 as it cools better.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MugenSean2000*
> 
> I have the TT Water 2.0 Extreme and when I use the SP120 fans and direct connect them to the fan controller/ power I get a CPU fan error because the Corsair fans are only 3 pin. the fourth pin is what the MOBO and FCS use to regulate/ monitor the fans RPMS. I am hoping to get around this using some special connectors/ splitters that should allow me to control all 4 SP fans with the TT software. I will update when I have the results.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MugenSean2000*
> 
> Yes but you were asking about running them off the H100i.... I am not talking about the MOBO. Try and keep up. The TT 2.0 I use connects to the MOBO with 3 pins. The connectors on the 2.0 for the rad fans are 4 pin. If you plug 3 pin it gives error. getting it now?
> 
> I can plug a 3 pin fan to the mobo header and have no problems but not the case with the TT Water 2.0. If you are asking about the H100i, it may have this same issue. I opted for the TT Water 2.0 as it cools better.


Well you said the 4th pin is what the MOBO and FCS uses to regulate and monitor the RPM.Thats why i was confused lol.You don't have to tell me TRY AND KEEP UP like i am a child..Thank you for your help.Maybe you should look at your post before you talk to me like i am a idiot..


----------



## romaing

This is my pc and i like it so i thought it would be cool to take some pictures


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Well you said the 4th pin is what the MOBO and FCS uses to regulate and monitor the RPM.Thats why i was confused lol.You don't have to tell me TRY AND KEEP UP like i am a child..Thank you for your help.Maybe you should look at your post before you talk to me like i am a idiot..


well just so you both know most mobos ( i know our saberkitty can for sure ) be switched in bios to be either PWM or 3pin ( always forget the dang name. ) on the cpu header.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romaing*
> 
> This is my pc and i like it so i thought it would be cool to take some pictures
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


looks great man very clean!~ welcome @!

only advice i can give you is if you want you can take the cables at the bottom of the mobo and run them through the grommet on the right side ( lower ) of the mobo. and run the cables behind the mobo.

but as i said this is not needed!~ it still looks great @!~

you should post up a rig in rigbuilder ( upper right of this page )


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romaing*
> 
> This is my pc and i like it so i thought it would be cool to take some pictures


That's a nice clean rig you have there. I'd just recommend turning the hdd cages so that the fans can be used as intakes instead of just blowing the air straight out of the case. It will also reduce the amount of dust entering through other holes so you can clean the rig less often.


----------



## SortOfGrim

okay, after a looong debate in my head







I finally ordered the Stryker!


----------



## Mega Man

great man i know you will love it !~


----------



## 331149

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> Ive been using DemciFlex filters on mine for a while hardly any dust in mine now they do a kit for the CMtrooper as well


I looked at that and it was a tad too expensive for my taste. So I basically taped the sides with some black tape and added 2x Silversone FF121's in the front and dust is no longer a problem


----------



## p2mob

Will finish modding out top, both side panels by next week will post high quality pics when done.


----------



## romaing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> well just so you both know most mobos ( i know our saberkitty can for sure ) be switched in bios to be either PWM or 3pin ( always forget the dang name. ) on the cpu header.
> looks great man very clean!~ welcome @!
> 
> only advice i can give you is if you want you can take the cables at the bottom of the mobo and run them through the grommet on the right side ( lower ) of the mobo. and run the cables behind the mobo.
> 
> but as i said this is not needed!~ it still looks great @!~
> 
> you should post up a rig in rigbuilder ( upper right of this page )


i have followed your advice, i removed USB 2.0 3.0 and audio jack cables coming from the front panel because i didn't needed them and routed the 2 pin front I/O front panel connectors behind the motherboard. What do you think ? I used another camera so the quality inst the same


----------



## dangerdan87

I'm planning on constructing a sLight Box for my stryker. I am not using the LED fans that come with the case. Would it be possible to run an LED strip on a 2 pin led fan connection so I would be able to turn it off using the stryker's control panel?

If not, I'll just make a hole in the side for a rocker switch


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dangerdan87*
> 
> I'm planning on constructing a sLight Box for my stryker. I am not using the LED fans that come with the case. Would it be possible to run an LED strip on a 2 pin led fan connection so I would be able to turn it off using the stryker's control panel?
> 
> If not, I'll just make a hole in the side for a rocker switch


Its possible ive done it, not exactly sure of the voltage/ amperage stuff but i ran a couple feet of the strip and was fine... you can always tap it to a 3 pin fan connector


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romaing*
> 
> i have followed your advice, i removed USB 2.0 3.0 and audio jack cables coming from the front panel because i didn't needed them and routed the 2 pin front I/O front panel connectors behind the motherboard. What do you think ? I used another camera so the quality inst the same


Looks great, nj


----------



## dangerdan87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Its possible ive done it, not exactly sure of the voltage/ amperage stuff but i ran a couple feet of the strip and was fine... you can always tap it to a 3 pin fan connector


I could, but I want it to be able to turn on/off while the system is still running


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dangerdan87*
> 
> I could, but I want it to be able to turn on/off while the system is still running


Yeah just wire it to the 2 pin led


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romaing*
> 
> i have followed your advice, i removed USB 2.0 3.0 and audio jack cables coming from the front panel because i didn't needed them and routed the 2 pin front I/O front panel connectors behind the motherboard. What do you think ? I used another camera so the quality inst the same


looks GREAT man @!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dangerdan87*
> 
> I'm planning on constructing a sLight Box for my stryker. I am not using the LED fans that come with the case. Would it be possible to run an LED strip on a 2 pin led fan connection so I would be able to turn it off using the stryker's control panel?
> 
> If not, I'll just make a hole in the side for a rocker switch


even if volts are not correct you can always use a relay as well.

i have seen those 2 pin connectors on a few sites but i dont have the links in front of me atm sorry


----------



## OneGun

Ok i have A $50 promo to newegg and i am gonna get some fans..Then i am eventually get a H100i..My question is should i get the sp120 high performance fans with a 4pin pwm or a 3pin connector?Right now they will be my top two exhaust fans..


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Ok i have A $50 promo to newegg and i am gonna get some fans..Then i am eventually get a H100i..My question is should i get the sp120 high performance fans with a 4pin pwm or a 3pin connector?Right now they will be my top two exhaust fans..


Thats up to you if you get the pmw if you want more precise fan speed control and make sure you got some plugs up on top your mobo for them


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Thats up to you if you get the pmw if you want more precise fan speed control and make sure you got some plugs up on top your mobo for them


They can plug into my mobo fan headers right?I have a Sabertooth..Will those fans work better then the sickleflows i have on my 120mm radiator now?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> They can plug into my mono fan headers right?I have a Sabertooth..Will those fans work better then the sickleflows i have on my 120mm radiator now?


dont do something you will regret later get the h220 as you can upgrade your loop vs a closed loop system

either or on the fans are good rad fans


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> They can plug into my mono fan headers right?I have a Sabertooth..Will those fans work better then the sickleflows i have on my 120mm radiator now?


Yup the saber-kitty has 2 or 3 pmw fan plug ins on top center of board depending if your amd or intel but either way yes. As far as the corsair sp's vs the sickles they are very close, the sickles can pull of the corsair specs at just barley under 2000 rpm against the corsairs 2350 rpm. So maybe a tiny bit quieter full load. But really go with what you think looks best for your build. The corsairs are just a lot more popular recently because the "color changing ring" they can switch or paint to match a system color theme. So its that design vs the typical led's of the sickles. Plus the sickles have been around a lot longer so people want some change...because they can. The corsair's also are a bit more durable tho than the sickles I think. But rad performance wise your gonna barley see a difference more than likely between the two so its up to your budget and visual preference


----------



## OneGun

Thank you guys..


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Thank you guys..


np


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> dont do something you will regret later get the h220 as you can upgrade your loop vs a closed loop system
> 
> either or on the fans are good rad fans


Remember my disability of only 1 arm so trying to do a none closed liquid cooling loop would be way to scary for me sir..Installing a closed system is hard enough lol..You ever try holding a rad in place and putting a screw in with left arm only?It is a scary experience where i drop rads onto my video cards and cpu lmao..I am sooo lucky nothing is broken and everything works in my build..I dropped the Motherboard like 4 times against the standoffs trying to line up with shield and screw in with 1 arm...I am still waiting for my whole computer to spontaneously combust at any moment lmao...


----------



## Mega Man

nah prolly be easier
you dont have to have the unit filled when installing
you can have your block mounted then attach tubes ( i can do this one handed attaching the tubes i mean ) then screw on pipe clamps with a nutdriver ) hardest part would be mounting the cpu block but i dont see how that would be any easier on a closed loop system. same for rads you can do it all without the hoses!~


----------



## falcon2099

Just got the CM Storm Trooper... gotta say loving everything so far.


----------



## sgtgates

Hey guys,

One Gun got me thinking of some new fans,

Looking for a cheap fan upgrade from my airflow aerocool sharks. They have great flow but are too noisy and have terrible static pressure and half of them are on my rads.

Will the cooler master r4's or the sickleflows " led blink" on the trooper fan controller at lower speed like my sharks?

if not i may get some for better temps


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> One Gun got me thinking of some new fans,
> 
> Looking for a cheap fan upgrade from my airflow aerocool sharks. They have great flow but are too noisy and have terrible static pressure and half of them are on my rads.
> 
> Will the cooler master r4's or the sickleflows " led blink" on the trooper fan controller at lower speed like my sharks?
> 
> if not i may get some for better temps


My r4s don't blink on lower speeds.I only bring them to 1300 rpm though..If you want to run yours lower let me know a speed and i will turn mine down and test led blink for you..


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon2099*
> 
> Just got the CM Storm Trooper... gotta say loving everything so far.


Welcome to the club..


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> My r4s don't blink on lower speeds.I only bring them to 1300 rpm though..If you want to run yours lower let me know a speed and i will turn mine down and test led blink for you..


That would probably be low enough, do you have them on the trooper controller right? which speed notch is that?...

I want to know if the r4's will be better than my sharks both static pressure and noise levels, so many different reviews of this fan both good and bad. How only at 2000 rpm is it the 3.0 static pressure but only low speed is it 19db. Idk what to think.

Do they blink on any on the trooper controller settings?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Welcome to the club..


ditto if i missed you sorry !~









edit i did for some reason that post did not post ... so welcome ( i wrote the post. it just did not want to post on the forums )


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> That would probably be low enough, do you have them on the trooper controller right? which speed notch is that?...
> 
> I want to know if the r4's will be better than my sharks both static pressure and noise levels, so many different reviews of this fan both good and bad. How only at 2000 rpm is it the 3.0 static pressure but only low speed is it 19db. Idk what to think.
> 
> Do they blink on any on the trooper controller settings?


No i have all my R4s run off my MOBO..I still have the stock fans in front and top off controller..Thats why i am looking for new fans to replace my stock ones..


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> No i have all my R4s run off my MOBO..I still have the stock fans in front and top off controller..Thats why i am looking for new fans to replace my stock ones..


Oh I see. Is there anyway you could plug one of them in to the front controller? If its a major hassle don't worry about it


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Oh I see. Is there anyway you could plug one of them in to the front controller? If its a major hassle don't worry about it


Next time i open it up i can do it..I did turn them to 40percent 990 rpms and there is no blinking..I don't think you will have them much lower then that.At 1400rpms i can barely hear them..But at max you can defiantly hear them..


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Next time i open it up i can do it..I did turn them to 40percent 990 rpms and there is no blinking..I don't think you will have them much lower then that.At 1400rpms i can barely hear them..But at max you can defiantly hear them..


Thanks, I may get one in a week or so at microcenter to play with it before I buy them all, see how it faires with the trooper connection. Thanks man. Got my car about to bust out packed leaving college for summer again in the morning. Where is my trooper? In my room with me. Where will it be tomorrow? Front seat buckled in.... spent way to much to do otherwise


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Thanks, I may get one in a week or so at microcenter to play with it before I buy them all, see how it faires with the trooper connection. Thanks man. Got my car about to bust out packed leaving college for summer again in the morning. Where is my trooper? In my room with me. Where will it be tomorrow? Front seat buckled in.... spent way to much to do otherwise


Lol..You should take a baby car seat and mod it for your trooper..


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dangerdan87*
> 
> I'm planning on constructing a sLight Box for my stryker. I am not using the LED fans that come with the case. Would it be possible to run an LED strip on a 2 pin led fan connection so I would be able to turn it off using the stryker's control panel?
> 
> If not, I'll just make a hole in the side for a rocker switch


It's a bit more complex, but you could also place a relay between the front panel led switch and your led strips to keep the circuits separate.


----------



## MugenSean2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Well you said the 4th pin is what the MOBO and FCS uses to regulate and monitor the RPM.Thats why i was confused lol.You don't have to tell me TRY AND KEEP UP like i am a child..Thank you for your help.Maybe you should look at your post before you talk to me like i am a idiot..


I was not trying to imply that you were an idiot when I was saying keep up. The TT water cooler has 2 4-pin fan connectors that are kinda anal and it needed a precise but confusing explanation. The TT software for fan control needs the fourth pin to work properly and display the fan speeds. After getting th splitter I was able to connect all four 3-pin fans the the connector and get the MOBO to stop shooting errors.

I must admit, your defense to my explanation pretty much painted that picture for you.


----------



## deactivated

.


----------



## Stormleader42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Oh I see. Is there anyway you could plug one of them in to the front controller? If its a major hassle don't worry about it


I can pretty much guarantee that they will blink... That's due to CM pulsing 12V at different speeds to slow fans down with the built in fan controller. So unless the LEDs run off of a different power circuit than the rest of the fan, they will blink. I wish they didn't, and I'm not entirely sure why CM went with this type rather than just bumping down the voltage...


----------



## Stormleader42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Oh I see. Is there anyway you could plug one of them in to the front controller? If its a major hassle don't worry about it


I can pretty much guarantee that they will blink... That's due to CM pulsing 12V at different speeds to slow fans down with the built in fan controller. So unless the LEDs run off of a different power circuit than the rest of the fan, they will blink. I wish they didn't, and I'm not entirely sure why CM went with this type rather than just bumping down the voltage...


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Lol..You should take a baby car seat and mod it for your trooper..


Haha funny you should say that... im having a baby girl this September and me and the gf were bored at the store one day looking at car seats amd strollers. She goes how bout that one? I say Naw not long enough. Ok... how about that one?....Naw dosent hold 80 pounds... your thinking about your computer again arnt you! She said. I go when am I not? Haha


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormleader42*
> 
> I can pretty much guarantee that they will blink... That's due to CM pulsing 12V at different speeds to slow fans down with the built in fan controller. So unless the LEDs run off of a different power circuit than the rest of the fan, they will blink. I wish they didn't, and I'm not entirely sure why CM went with this type rather than just bumping down the voltage...


Dam, thanks. Ill figure it out!


----------



## Halyosy

hello guys i am newbie on here pleased to meet you all
and thanks for letting me post here and join the club

i am proud owner of cm storm trooper

but i need more advice for my trooper

here's my picture of trooper




and this is the cable management i have very simple with trooper cable management


My Whole System

thanks guys and please your comment and advice me more what i can do with my trooper

regards

Halyosy


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halyosy*
> 
> hello guys i am newbie on here pleased to meet you all
> and thanks for letting me post here and join the club
> 
> i am proud owner of cm storm trooper
> 
> but i need more advice for my trooper
> 
> here's my picture of trooper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is the cable management i have very simple with trooper cable management
> 
> 
> My Whole System
> 
> thanks guys and please your comment and advice me more what i can do with my trooper
> 
> regards
> 
> Halyosy


Is that a custom side panel or is it from another case? I'd also recommend rotating the HDD bays so the fans can be used to pull cold air into the case, instead of just blowing it through.


----------



## Halyosy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Is that a custom side panel or is it from another case? I'd also recommend rotating the HDD bays so the fans can be used to pull cold air into the case, instead of just blowing it through.


thanks for the comment sir

this is my custom side panel not from another case

hmm i will think about it

but i already have 2 fans that give intake wind 1 at bot and 1 at the back case

the top i use for exhaust wind is this wrong can you gimme some advice?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halyosy*
> 
> thanks for the comment sir
> 
> this is my custom side panel not from another case
> 
> hmm i will think about it
> 
> but i already have 2 fans that give intake wind 1 at bot and 1 at the back case
> 
> the top i use for exhaust wind is this wrong can you gimme some advice?


Using the rear fan for intake will cause a lot of dust to enter the case unless you install a filter, so I prefer using it as exhaust (from the picture it looks like it's blowing out though). A general rule of thumb is also to use the bottom/front fans for intake and the rear/top for exhaust since hot air rises, but there are exceptions so it's best to try different setups, and also plan exactly how the air will move through the case. I noticed that you're only using the bottom HDD bay so even if you want to keep that one as it is, it's still better to rotate the top one because it's currently not contributing to the cooling.


----------



## Halyosy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Using the rear fan for intake will cause a lot of dust to enter the case unless you install a filter, so I prefer using it as exhaust (from the picture it looks like it's blowing out though). A general rule of thumb is also to use the bottom/front fans for intake and the rear/top for exhaust since hot air rises, but there are exceptions so it's best to try different setups, and also plan exactly how the air will move through the case. I noticed that you're only using the bottom HDD bay so even if you want to keep that one as it is, it's still better to rotate the top one because it's currently not contributing to the cooling.


thanks sir

i will rotate the upper hdd bay to intake and seal off the wind hexagonal i already made with another acrylic

thanks again for the input sir anything else sir ?

and btw how can i join this trooper club? already fill the input at first page

thanks again sir have a good day


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halyosy*


Welcome!
I would rotate the bottom hdd case so that it blows cool air in and keep the other one, where I'd place the hdd's, as it is.







on the psu cover and side panel


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Using the rear fan for intake will cause a lot of dust to enter the case unless you install a filter, so I prefer using it as exhaust (from the picture it looks like it's blowing out though). A general rule of thumb is also to use the bottom/front fans for intake and the rear/top for exhaust since hot air rises, but there are exceptions so it's best to try different setups, and also plan exactly how the air will move through the case. I noticed that you're only using the bottom HDD bay so even if you want to keep that one as it is, it's still better to rotate the top one because it's currently not contributing to the cooling.


Agreed!....................

So my 2nd baby, my 4runnr thinks the trooper in front seat is a human, seatbelt sign dings but I was planning to strap her in anyway, now air bag weight switch is on... incase of an accident while I post and drive









The life of heavily modded/water cooled trooper


----------



## romaing

here's my picture of trooper




Halyosy[/quote]
Very nice ! i like the psu cover a lot ! how did you make it ? I'm tempted to try make one myself


----------



## thrasherv3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halyosy*
> 
> here's my picture of trooper


Where did you get your psu cover? Or did you make it yourself?


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romaing*
> 
> here's my picture of trooper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is the h100i?


----------



## Halyosy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romaing*
> 
> here's my picture of trooper
> 
> Halyosy


Very nice ! i like the psu cover a lot ! how did you make it ? I'm tempted to try make one myself[/quote]
yeah i make it myself with acrylic black doff and red acrylic using desk saw and heater to make it curve also laser cutting
all of the tools i borrow it from my fathers friend who work as mirror artisan
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherv3*
> 
> Where did you get your psu cover? Or did you make it yourself?


make it myself bro
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *romaing*
> 
> here's my picture of trooper
> 
> How is the h100i?
> 
> 
> 
> yes how about h100i?
Click to expand...


----------



## snowrage22

hello everyone again







nice computers, i wanna post some new pics of my stryker with new fans and fan controller it looks much better now



















the fan controller is the aerocool v12xt and i got 3 of this fans http://img6a.flixcart.com/image/cooler/u/v/c/bitfenix-spectre-pro-led-blue-140-mm-275x275-imadh9aadzyfkqdj.jpeg, 2 on the topp and 1 on the back
and i got 2 of this on the bottom 2 of 120mm fans http://img.canadacomputers.com/ProductImages/044272/61547.jpg

now it looks really good inside, very cool blue led color, next is too build custom watercooling, for the memory, cpu and gpu and get corsair sleeved cables, maybe in white, black or blue color, dont know

what would look best, blue, black og white sleeved cables


----------



## romaing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snowrage22*
> 
> hello everyone again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice computers, i wanna post some new pics of my stryker with new fans and fan controller it looks much better now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fan controller is the aerocool v12xt and i got 3 of this fans http://img6a.flixcart.com/image/cooler/u/v/c/bitfenix-spectre-pro-led-blue-140-mm-275x275-imadh9aadzyfkqdj.jpeg, 2 on the topp and 1 on the back
> and i got 2 of this on the bottom 2 of 120mm fans http://img.canadacomputers.com/ProductImages/044272/61547.jpg
> 
> now it looks really good inside, very cool blue led color, next is too build custom watercooling, for the memory, cpu and gpu and get corsair sleeved cables, maybe in white, black or blue color, dont know
> 
> what would look best, blue, black og white sleeved cables


I think blue because it will go really well with your blue lighting.


----------



## romaing

[
yeah i make it myself with acrylic black doff and red acrylic using desk saw and heater to make it curve also laser cutting
all of the tools i borrow it from my fathers friend who work as mirror artisan

This is professional modding right there







i think Your lucky to have all these tools.

like yeah some use stickers you laser cut


----------



## OneGun

the fan controller is the aerocool v12xt and i got 3 of this fans http://img6a.flixcart.com/image/cooler/u/v/c/bitfenix-spectre-pro-led-blue-140-mm-275x275-imadh9aadzyfkqdj.jpeg, 2 on the topp and 1 on the back
and i got 2 of this on the bottom 2 of 120mm fans http://img.canadacomputers.com/ProductImages/044272/61547.jpg

now it looks really good inside, very cool blue led color, next is too build custom watercooling, for the memory, cpu and gpu and get corsair sleeved cables, maybe in white, black or blue color, dont know

what would look best, blue, black og white sleeved cables







[/quote]Here"s What blue looks like..


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

currently considering getting a Stryker

got the trooper for my main PC and was thinking about shoving my render PC in a stryker

or maybe put it in the trooper and have the stryker for my main PC

not sure yet!


----------



## Mega Man

wont regret it . just make sure you dont need the front sata port as the stryker does not have one


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> wont regret it . just make sure you dont need the front sata port as the stryker does not have one


yeah that's not a problem, don't even have the one on my trooper plugged in :L


----------



## fashric

This may have been answered somewhere before but I have done a search and cant find the answer. Will the Corsair H110 fit inside the CM Storm Stryker?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> This may have been answered somewhere before but I have done a search and cant find the answer. Will the Corsair H110 fit inside the CM Storm Stryker?


Its does say 140mmx2 here
http://www.cmstorm.com/en/products/chassis/Stryker/


----------



## fashric

Ye I saw that too. I know it should fit but was hoping someone might have first hand experience with the case and cooler.


----------



## p2mob

it fits inside the trooper up top


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> This may have been answered somewhere before but I have done a search and cant find the answer. Will the Corsair H110 fit inside the CM Storm Stryker?


Ya, np


----------



## fashric

Thanks guys.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry*
> 
> yeah that's not a problem, don't even have the one on my trooper plugged in :L


yea it bugged me at first but then i realized how useless estat are on the front panel lol ( you can also order the trooper panel or a panel mount esata to sata cable and cut the hole out too
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> This may have been answered somewhere before but I have done a search and cant find the answer. Will the Corsair H110 fit inside the CM Storm Stryker?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> Thanks guys.


yes


----------



## ryand8

I have a question, that I realllyyy hope one of the can answer.

I have the CM Storm Stryker and it all works, but the problem is the light button on the fan controller doesn't really do it's job.

When I put everything together for the first time, the button works just fine and the lights switch off and on; however, something causes it to get "stuck" in whatever it is. I originally thought it was due to a faulty fan controller, but I returned the case and got a new one...yet the same exact problem.

It beeps when I press it, all the lights are on and functioning, the fan controller specifically works just fine, it's just the whole turning the LEDs off and on that is causing some problem.

Any ideas on what this is and how to fix it?


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryand8*
> 
> I have a question, that I realllyyy hope one of the can answer.
> 
> I have the CM Storm Stryker and it all works, but the problem is the light button on the fan controller doesn't really do it's job.
> 
> When I put everything together for the first time, the button works just fine and the lights switch off and on; however, something causes it to get "stuck" in whatever it is. I originally thought it was due to a faulty fan controller, but I returned the case and got a new one...yet the same exact problem.
> 
> It beeps when I press it, all the lights are on and functioning, the fan controller specifically works just fine, it's just the whole turning the LEDs off and on that is causing some problem.
> 
> Any ideas on what this is and how to fix it?


So the led on off button is not working?Did you connect the 2 pin led light controller to the fans?Did i even understand your question right?


----------



## Mega Man

also are you using the oem fans in the front


----------



## ryand8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> also are you using the oem fans in the front


I am using them in the front, but it was doing the same thing while facing the left side.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> So the led on off button is not working?Did you connect the 2 pin led light controller to the fans?Did i even understand your question right?


Yeh, I connected the 3-pin to the fan controller and the 2-pin to the corresponding power cable. The LEDs are currently on, but unable to turn off through the controller. The reason I think it's stuck is because the first case I ordered did the exact same thing, but the lights were off and unable to be turned back on.

I know there's power there, I know the controller works. On both cases the LEDs would flip on and off with the button. The controller beeps so I know the power is going to the controller. The power button/fan lights turn on/work, the Reset button works, the USB ports work, the hotswap bay works.

I just can't get the LED button to function properly.


----------



## Rosco321

Sup, just a small update on my rig:



Added the white extentions, new cooler and some real beast ram.

I have achieved 4.5 on my 3570k with 1.288v first try, I have yet to try and lower the voltages but currently my temps are 85c max in linX so I need to do some fine tuning but so far things are looking great!


----------



## TeeBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rosco321*
> 
> Sup, just a small update on my rig:
> 
> 
> 
> Added the white extentions, new cooler and some real beast ram.
> 
> I have achieved 4.5 on my 3570k with 1.288v first try, I have yet to try and lower the voltages but currently my temps are 85c max in linX so I need to do some fine tuning but so far things are looking great!


nice looking rig you got there.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rosco321*
> 
> Sup, just a small update on my rig:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added the white extentions, new cooler and some real beast ram.


Looks like to me that you also added some white colored tape to your Bridge. You may have already done this, but I don't think you had from your previous update.

Anyways, I like it.


----------



## Rosco321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Looks like to me that you also added some white colored tape to your Bridge. You may have already done this, but I don't think you had from your previous update.
> 
> Anyways, I like it.


Jip Added that aswell, but honestly not really a fan, looks better than it did before but I might start looking around for a pcb sli bridge (preferably a black one) but right now I'm in no real hurry.

Side note
Busy running Prime95 at 4.5 and 1.288v and after 30mins max temp is 82c; So I'm pretty satisfied with the results so far.


----------



## ximatekorange

posted my build on here a few months back with quad 670 http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club/6550 my system has had some radical upgrading since then i have now got tri titans in my system under water. The performance jump is HUGE!!! hope you all like.


----------



## romaing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ximatekorange*
> 
> posted my build on here a few months back with quad 670 http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club/6550 my system has had some radical upgrading since then i have now got tri titans in my system under water. The performance jump is HUGE!!! hope you all like.
> 
> I like this a lot


----------



## Rosco321

Dats Purrdy


----------



## CrimsonVision

Do any of you guys know if an XSPC EX280 rad with 25 mm fans will fit with an ASUS Sabertooth or Crosshair-V motherboard in this amazing case? I was wondering before I buy it and risk realizing it's a smidge too big if anybody has had expierences with this rad before. Thanks!


----------



## TeeBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrimsonVision*
> 
> Do any of you guys know if an XSPC EX280 rad with 25 mm fans will fit with an ASUS Sabertooth or Crosshair-V motherboard in this amazing case? I was wondering before I buy it and risk realizing it's a smidge too big if anybody has had expierences with this rad before. Thanks!


you can fit the 280 up top but you might be cutting it close with the fans though. i believe its about 55mm up someone correct me if im wrong. you can always mount it the bottom if it does all fit up to. you could mount the fans on top but the handle gets in the way of the 2nd fan slot (i say a design flaw).


----------



## CrimsonVision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeeBlack*
> 
> you can fit the 280 up top but you might be cutting it close with the fans though. i believe its about 55mm up someone correct me if im wrong. you can always mount it the bottom if it does all fit up to. you could mount the fans on top but the handle gets in the way of the 2nd fan slot (i say a design flaw).


Thanks for your input! I really want to mount it on the top as I'm just going for a CPU only loop first (upgrading to GPU and perhaps motherboard blocks in the future), and I don't want long lines of tubing stretching all over the inside of my case. I'm getting a dual 5.25 bay res/pump that will be up on the upper two bays on this case.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Well I guess you could say I finally somewhat came around to these case badge things. I didn't want them to mess up the clean look of the case on the outside so I put them on the inside. Since I was able to route the cables with connections to the bottom of the motherboard behind the motherboard, I think this left me a nice place to stick them.

So what do you guys think about placing these here?



On a side note, I don't recommend placing the Intel sticker where I did simply because of their "authorized useage of the Intel Logo" which says you are only granted permission to place this on the front of your case. However, I clearly didn't follow these orders and I'm not forcing anyone to either. Do as you please at your own risk.


----------



## indyrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrimsonVision*
> 
> Do any of you guys know if an XSPC EX280 rad with 25 mm fans will fit with an ASUS Sabertooth or Crosshair-V motherboard in this amazing case? I was wondering before I buy it and risk realizing it's a smidge too big if anybody has had expierences with this rad before. Thanks!


Should work as long as you use 25mm or slimmer fans I modded mine to put a 360 in the top but I have used both the 240 and a 360 EX series rads in the trooper/Stryker there is 60mm of room before you start covering up the motherboard. (I also had a Crosshair V motherboard for a while but that was with the 240mm rad.)


----------



## Mega Man

Great updates everyone!~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrimsonVision*
> 
> Do any of you guys know if an XSPC EX280 rad with 25 mm fans will fit with an ASUS Sabertooth or Crosshair-V motherboard in this amazing case? I was wondering before I buy it and risk realizing it's a smidge too big if anybody has had expierences with this rad before. Thanks!


i have a 990fx saberkitty i can put a 45mm rad ( alphacool xt45 ) up there. i had to finagle it by my cpu 8pin connector and i have ~ 2mm of space next to my ram. if you can find/use samsung miracle ram though you could easily fit it in push pull... with ANY RAM that sticks over the ram clips you can only do push OR pull.
with sammies only thing in my way would be cpu block mounts ( i do have sammies i can confirm this )

side note you have 2 mounting points for 240 rads. one closer to the mobo, one farther away. i used the farther awayone. you can only use 7 mounting holes. they could of added the 8th but didnt ( as could you drill if you wanted to ) but i find 7 works fine
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Well I guess you could say I finally somewhat came around to these case badge things. I didn't want them to mess up the clean look of the case on the outside so I put them on the inside. Since I was able to route the cables with connections to the bottom of the motherboard behind the motherboard, I think this left me a nice place to stick them.
> 
> So what do you guys think about placing these here?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, I don't recommend placing the Intel sticker where I did simply because of their "authorized useage of the Intel Logo" which says you are only granted permission to place this on the front of your case. However, I clear didn't follow these orders and I'm not forcing anyone to either. Do as you please at your own risk.


looks good nice idea mine will be on my PSU cover when i make one. intel can stuff it for the price you pay for their product imo


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Well I guess you could say I finally somewhat came around to these case badge things. I didn't want them to mess up the clean look of the case on the outside so I put them on the inside. Since I was able to route the cables with connections to the bottom of the motherboard behind the motherboard, I think this left me a nice place to stick them.
> 
> So what do you guys think about placing these here?
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, I don't recommend placing the Intel sticker where I did simply because of their "authorized useage of the Intel Logo" which says you are only granted permission to place this on the front of your case. However, I clearly didn't follow these orders and I'm not forcing anyone to either. Do as you please at your own risk.


Do you really think there are intel police that are going to come track you down? Lol get outside more.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> Do you really think there are intel police that are going to come track you down? Lol get outside more.


Yeah pretty sure Intel isn't going to care too much about the little guy at home building one or two custom PCs.

As for getting outside, you totally got me there, LoL. I haven't seen the sun in years. I'm as white as my Stryker.
I'd burn like bacon out there!


----------



## CrimsonVision

Thank you everyone for the advice!
I REALLY didn't want that moment when you have everything ready to go and that one component is just a tad too big, then you have to order a completely new part and waste time and money


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrimsonVision*
> 
> Thank you everyone for the advice!
> I REALLY didn't want that moment when you have everything ready to go and that one component is just a tad too big, then you have to order a completely new part and waste time and money


np thats what we are hear for !~


----------



## TheBenson

Anywhere you can buy the window side panel for the Trooper in the US? Been looking around and can only seem to find it being sold in the UK.


----------



## jktmas

Just got this case from a friend BRAND NEW! for around $100! pretty "darn" hard to pass up coming from a mid tower.
I took a lot of pictures, but they all have spoilers.


Spoiler: Warning: Building!












Spoiler: Great cable management in this case!














Spoiler: The insides!











Spoiler: Outside case shots!



















Spoiler: Graphics card stuff i took pics of!















Spoiler: My old cramped case!





























I am sincerely sorry if those pictures crashed your computer


----------



## ryand8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rosco321*
> 
> Sup, just a small update on my rig:
> 
> 
> 
> Added the white extentions, new cooler and some real beast ram.
> 
> I have achieved 4.5 on my 3570k with 1.288v first try, I have yet to try and lower the voltages but currently my temps are 85c max in linX so I need to do some fine tuning but so far things are looking great!


Where'd you get those sleeves for your wires?


----------



## Mega Man

only place i have ever seen them for sale is the smstore and last i heard they stopped selling them. but you can always try to call them and ask to see if they have an extra to send you .


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga69*
> 
> Just got this case from a friend BRAND NEW! for around $100! pretty "darn" hard to pass up coming from a mid tower.
> I took a lot of pictures, but they all have spoilers.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Building!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Great cable management in this case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The insides!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Outside case shots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Graphics card stuff i took pics of!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My old cramped case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sincerely sorry if those pictures crashed your computer


Wow, sounds like you got a great deal on the price, awesome!









The only recommendation I have would be to route the cables that have connections to the bottom of your motherboard behind the motherboard instead of through that little hole above the power supply. I know it's just a personal preference or cleaner look kind of thing, but a few guys on here, like myself, have done this and I think you'll like the look a little better since I saw how well you had your cable management set up on the backside. I believe I have a couple newer pictures on here showing how this looks. Anyways that's just my 2 cents.










You got a great deal on a great case and I know you'll love it.


----------



## DoomDash

So in the original post it says make sure the sata connector is plugged into the top control panel. Is this for the e-sata or the ssd hotswap bay? I just ask because I put a hdd in the hotswap bay and I don't see it.


----------



## sfrisby

A Recent build that i changed up and made all new wires 16awg using mdpc sleeving and heatshrinkless method and alot of cable sewing including curving the wires.

i5-3570K
ASUS P8Z77-V PRO LGA 1155
Sapphire 7970 Toxic
SeaSonic X-SERIES X-1050
Corsair Force Series GT 120GB SATA III 
G.SKILL Trident X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3 2400
Corsair H100i - mounted on Top of the case with a mod i did
Cougar CF-V12HP 12CM x2 for H100i
30mm x 120mm shrouds for the h100i fans
NZXT 140mm Orange x2 front intake
Cougar 14CM rear exhaust
Bottom fan with a little mod to aim at GPU
Wood dowel to hold up graphic card










Love all the pics, so many great ideas to make use off.


----------



## rhodes588

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sfrisby*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Recent build. Hopefully this summer I can do a complete custom water cooling system. Not sure about the 7970 Toxic card water cooling options though. Will have to do some research/calling.
> 
> i5-3570K
> ASUS P8Z77-V PRO LGA 1155
> Sapphire 7970 Toxic
> SeaSonic X-SERIES X-1050
> Corsair Force Series GT 120GB SATA III
> G.SKILL Trident X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3 2400
> Corsair H100
> Cougar CF-V12HP 12CM x2 for H100
> NZXT 140mm Orange x2 front intake
> Cougar 14CM rear exhaust
> *Wood dowel to hold up graphic card*
> 
> Love all the pics, so many great ideas to make use off.


Haha,







for the themed zip-ties.


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> So in the original post it says make sure the sata connector is plugged into the top control panel. Is this for the e-sata or the ssd hotswap bay? I just ask because I put a hdd in the hotswap bay and I don't see it.


to use the hot swap you do need to plug a sata data cable and molex power cable into the back plane


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry*
> 
> to use the hot swap you do need to plug a sata data cable and molex power cable into the back plane


Thanks, rep.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> So in the original post it says make sure the sata connector is plugged into the top control panel. Is this for the e-sata or the ssd hotswap bay? I just ask because I put a hdd in the hotswap bay and I don't see it.


yes you have to put one into that hot swap as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sfrisby*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Recent build. Hopefully this summer I can do a complete custom water cooling system. Not sure about the 7970 Toxic card water cooling options though. Will have to do some research/calling.
> 
> i5-3570K
> ASUS P8Z77-V PRO LGA 1155
> Sapphire 7970 Toxic
> SeaSonic X-SERIES X-1050
> Corsair Force Series GT 120GB SATA III
> G.SKILL Trident X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3 2400
> Corsair H100
> Cougar CF-V12HP 12CM x2 for H100
> NZXT 140mm Orange x2 front intake
> Cougar 14CM rear exhaust
> Wood dowel to hold up graphic card
> 
> Love all the pics, so many great ideas to make use off.


great build ( ill edit when i look up your gpu )
let us know if oyu have any watercooling questions ( i HIGHLY recommend SWIFTECH !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry*
> 
> to use the hot swap you do need to plug a sata data cable and molex power cable into the back plane


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Thanks, rep.


sorry i didnt get home in time had to work today D:


----------



## berniemansell

Got mine the other day


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *berniemansell*
> 
> 
> Got mine the other day


Nice!!You should turn the 2 hard drive fans to the front so you can get some fresh air inside the case..


----------



## berniemansell

yeh I have allready done that. I will be placing a 240mm Rad in the front and another 240mm Rad in the top later down the track. I love the resaults of the cooling. They have dropped about 10deg c from my old case.


----------



## Mega Man

welcome man let us know if you need helps [email protected]~


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

recently downgraded my trooper to make room for a 780



looks so small


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry*
> 
> recently downgraded my trooper to make room for a 780
> 
> 
> 
> looks so small


updates his rig specs to show something he doesn't even have yet

and you don't have a Asus ROG Xonar Phoebus


----------



## Rosco321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryand8*
> 
> Where'd you get those sleeves for your wires?


They are White bitfenix extensions, only thing I could get in South Africa that would work....


----------



## 331149

Anyone know of it's possible to control 2x Noctua NF-S12B FLX with the built-in fan controller?


----------



## NorKris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBDK*
> 
> Anyone know of it's possible to control 2x Noctua NF-S12B FLX with the built-in fan controller?


u can controll 6-8 of those with the built-in fan controller


----------



## YounGMessiah

Does anyone know if an extended-atx motherboard will fit? The website says only:

Micro-ATX, ATX, XL-ATX

I have yet to find any XL-ATX on Newegg for 1155 z77


----------



## 331149

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorKris*
> 
> u can controll 6-8 of those with the built-in fan controller


Sweet, gonna grab me some of those.


----------



## dangerdan87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Does anyone know if an extended-atx motherboard will fit? The website says only:
> Micro-ATX, ATX, XL-ATX
> 
> I have yet to find any XL-ATX on Newegg for 1155 z77


Yes. My Maximus V Extreme fits


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Does anyone know if an extended-atx motherboard will fit? The website says only:
> Micro-ATX, ATX, XL-ATX
> 
> I have yet to find any XL-ATX on Newegg for 1155 z77


xlatx is extended atx


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Does anyone know if an extended-atx motherboard will fit? The website says only:
> Micro-ATX, ATX, XL-ATX
> 
> I have yet to find any XL-ATX on Newegg for 1155 z77


E-ATX will fit, but it'll probably partially cover the cable management holes.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> xlatx is extended atx


E-ATX extends the board horizontally, while XL-ATX extends it vertically. So they're not the same.


----------



## YounGMessiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> xlatx is extended atx


From what I read there are not the same

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dangerdan87*
> 
> Yes. My Maximus V Extreme fits


Cool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> E-ATX will fit, but it'll probably partially cover the cable management holes.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> E-ATX extends the board horizontally, while XL-ATX extends it vertically. So they're not the same.


^

Nice, im thinking about getting this motherboard:

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=151-IB-E699-KR

What do yall think?


----------



## SortOfGrim

I gotta pass on the Stryker.









hard water has broken my washing machine.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Does anyone know if an extended-atx motherboard will fit? The website says only:
> Micro-ATX, ATX, XL-ATX
> 
> I have yet to find any XL-ATX on Newegg for 1155 z77


Yes, my E-ATX Maximus V Extreme board does fit in my Stryker. However, it does halfway cover up the vertical cable management holes.

This isn't too big of a deal but I will recommend using SATA cables with a 90 degree connection on one end to hook up to the board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I gotta pass on the Stryker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hard water has broken my washing machine.


Sorry to hear that. Sometimes life just sucks.


----------



## YounGMessiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Yes, my E-ATX Maximus V Extreme board does fit in my Stryker. However, it does halfway cover up the vertical cable management holes.
> 
> This isn't too big of a deal but I will recommend using SATA cables with a 90 degree connection on one end to hook up to the board.
> Sorry to hear that. Sometimes life just sucks.


I dont have a problem covering up a little of the grommets. And I believe I already have those SATA cables, but ive been desiring longer ones 

Thanks for that information, I was getting lost because there is NO z77 XL-ATX m/b yet.


----------



## MrBr3tt

Bought the Stryker about a month or so ago and just finished up the loop last week. This is my first build/custom loop. The case is amazing I get a ton of compliments from friends. Worth every cent


----------



## kpforce1

Hey all... long time since I've posted in here. I've been hard at work on my Force1 build. Figured I'd put some updated pics in real quick... not the best but better than what I had before lol. Lot of great builds since the last time I was around







Keep up the good work!


----------



## YounGMessiah

lol your vents look dusty, although they are not.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> lol your vents look dusty, although they are not.


Oh yes they are my friend.... they truly are dusty as hell lol The two 180 cfm fans up there can cause that to happen quickly lol


----------



## YounGMessiah

Oh so that is dust lol? The top one looks like some sort of tape hehe


----------



## ronquilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBr3tt*
> 
> 
> Bought the Stryker about a month or so ago and just finished up the loop last week. This is my first build/custom loop. The case is amazing I get a ton of compliments from friends. Worth every cent


Your loop looks almost exactly like what I was planning out for my loop.








What tubing and rad did you use? Excellent choice of Noctua fans btw.


----------



## MrBr3tt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> Your loop looks almost exactly like what I was planning out for my loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What tubing and rad did you use? Excellent choice of Noctua fans btw.


Thanks! I have 2 S12A FLX in the front. I love these fans.
I'm using a Swiftech MCR220-XP rad and I just got PrimoChill LRT 1/2" ID x 3/4" OD. Looked at the tygon and another kind but since it was my first loop I didn't want to spend a lot on tubing.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> E-ATX extends the board horizontally, while XL-ATX extends it vertically. So they're not the same.


ah sorry ... meh bad !~
quote name="SortOfGrim" url="/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club/7600_100#post_20022117"]I gotta pass on the Stryker.









hard water has broken my washing machine.[/quote]
really sucks man ; ; but you can ge tit later. RL comes first then pc .~~ GL man !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBr3tt*
> 
> 
> Bought the Stryker about a month or so ago and just finished up the loop last week. This is my first build/custom loop. The case is amazing I get a ton of compliments from friends. Worth every cent


welcome !~ loops looks great!~ really clean ~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Hey all... long time since I've posted in here. I've been hard at work on my Force1 build. Figured I'd put some updated pics in real quick... not the best but better than what I had before lol. Lot of great builds since the last time I was around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep up the good work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


still looks good though


----------



## Stormleader42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Oh yes they are my friend.... they truly are dusty as hell lol The two 180 cfm fans up there can cause that to happen quickly lol


Good golly, 180CFM? What do you have going on there, a couple jet engines? hahaha


----------



## thrasherv3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Hey all... long time since I've posted in here. I've been hard at work on my Force1 build. Figured I'd put some updated pics in real quick... not the best but better than what I had before lol. Lot of great builds since the last time I was around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep up the good work!


Is that a lamptron fan controller? How do you like it?


----------



## YounGMessiah

Has anyone had experience with the EVGA z77 FTW motherboard? Im considering that one


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Has anyone had experience with the EVGA z77 FTW motherboard? Im considering that one


From everything I've read about it I personally would steer clear of it. Too many power issues and bios issues.


----------



## YounGMessiah

Well im old school when it comes to the BIOS. And to me just because it doesnt look pretty and people cant use their mouse in the BIOS, does not mean its a bad BIOS.

I have been doing my homework and people claim these issues with it, but no one actually describes the problem; more so ranting about it..

Only thing that I did find some evidence on is how it handles memory, supposedly it is buggy with certain 8GB RAM sticks and has trouble loading XMP profiles.

Im still thinking and its not set, but im just trying to find a good mobo that handles power better.. Im very limited on my Asus P8Z77-V LK.

Any other suggestions for a good motherboard? Price, I guess no more than $350 USD


----------



## zapznox

hi guys im new to the forum i recently put together my build:
i7 3770k, Asus P8z77 V, 16GB GeiL Evo Veloce 1866Mhz, EVGA GTX660Ti 3GB FTW, Cooler Master Seidon 120M, Fuente Antec High Current Gamer 750w, SSD Adata 120GB, all setup on the stryker.



but i have an issue my case was cheaper because it was on display but it didnt have the top dust filter and i cant seem to get it anywhere (i live in mexico).

could someone please take a picture and put the meassures so i could put one together?
help a dude out.


----------



## YounGMessiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zapznox*
> 
> hi guys im new to the forum i recently put together my build:
> i7 3770k, Asus P8z77 V, 16GB GeiL Evo Veloce 1866Mhz, EVGA GTX660Ti 3GB FTW, Cooler Master Seidon 120M, Fuente Antec High Current Gamer 750w, SSD Adata 120GB, all setup on the stryker.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> but i have an issue my case was cheaper because it was on display but it didnt have the top dust filter and i cant seem to get it anywhere (i live in mexico).
> 
> could someone please take a picture and put the meassures so i could put one together?
> help a dude out.


Honestly if your thinking about putting a radiator at the top or two fans instead of the 220 or 240 I forgot.. You dont need it because when I had mine on, it would cause my temperatures to rise since the heat was getting trapped.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zapznox*
> 
> hi guys im new to the forum i recently put together my build:
> i7 3770k, Asus P8z77 V, 16GB GeiL Evo Veloce 1866Mhz, EVGA GTX660Ti 3GB FTW, Cooler Master Seidon 120M, Fuente Antec High Current Gamer 750w, SSD Adata 120GB, all setup on the stryker.
> 
> 
> 
> but i have an issue my case was cheaper because it was on display but it didnt have the top dust filter and i cant seem to get it anywhere (i live in mexico).
> 
> could someone please take a picture and put the meassures so i could put one together?
> help a dude out.


You should turn you power supply over that why it gets fresh air and it puts the cables closer to the grommet so you can hide them better...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Well im old school when it comes to the BIOS. And to me just because it doesnt look pretty and people cant use their mouse in the BIOS, does not mean its a bad BIOS.
> I have been doing my homework and people claim these issues with it, but no one actually describes the problem; more so ranting about it..
> 
> Only thing that I did find some evidence on is how it handles memory, supposedly it is buggy with certain 8GB RAM sticks and has trouble loading XMP profiles.
> 
> Im still thinking and its not set, but im just trying to find a good mobo that handles power better.. Im very limited on my Asus P8Z77-V LK.
> 
> Any other suggestions for a good motherboard? Price, I guess no more than $350 USD


sbaerkitty i hear good things about ( honestly i steer clear of intel ( personal preference sorry )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zapznox*
> 
> hi guys im new to the forum i recently put together my build:
> i7 3770k, Asus P8z77 V, 16GB GeiL Evo Veloce 1866Mhz, EVGA GTX660Ti 3GB FTW, Cooler Master Seidon 120M, Fuente Antec High Current Gamer 750w, SSD Adata 120GB, all setup on the stryker.
> 
> 
> 
> but i have an issue my case was cheaper because it was on display but it didnt have the top dust filter and i cant seem to get it anywhere (i live in mexico).
> 
> could someone please take a picture and put the meassures so i could put one together?
> help a dude out.


welcome !~
have you called cooler master they are usually very helpful
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> You should turn you power supply over that why it gets fresh air and it puts the cables closer to the grommet so you can hide them better...


+1


----------



## YounGMessiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sbaerkitty i hear good things about ( honestly i steer clear of intel ( personal preference sorry )


Huh????

Oh.... I got it now hahahahahaha nice man touche

I think its coming down to these as they are E-ATX and thats what I want.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128552

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131858

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128569

Suggestions based off my links?

..Man I just dont know really.. I just want something that will handle power good. Im not an extreme OCer and some of these I feel are overkill..


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Huh????
> 
> Oh.... I got it now hahahahahaha nice man touche
> 
> I think its coming down to these as they are E-ATX and thats what I want.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128552
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131858
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128569
> 
> Suggestions based off my links?
> 
> ..Man I just dont know really.. I just want something that will handle power good. Im not an extreme OCer and some of these I feel are overkill..


I really love my Sabertooth..


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I gotta pass on the Stryker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hard water has broken my washing machine.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Sorry to hear that. Sometimes life just sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> really sucks man ; ; but you can ge tit later. RL comes first then pc .~~ GL man !~
> welcome !~ loops looks great!~ really clean ~
> still looks good though
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanx all!
"When life gives you lemons.. "
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zapznox*


The cake is a lie!!









____
in other news, Dwood has finally shipped my pedestal!


----------



## SortOfGrim

bump


----------



## zapznox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Honestly if your thinking about putting a radiator at the top or two fans instead of the 220 or 240 I forgot.. You dont need it because when I had mine on, it would cause my temperatures to rise since the heat was getting trapped.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> You should turn you power supply over that why it gets fresh air and it puts the cables closer to the grommet so you can hide them better...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sbaerkitty i hear good things about ( honestly i steer clear of intel ( personal preference sorry )
> welcome !~
> have you called cooler master they are usually very helpful
> +1


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Thanx all!
> "When life gives you lemons.. "
> The cake is a lie!!


tnx for the heads up i will try to turn around the power supply and call cooler master mexico to see if they can help me.
its just this feeling of missing something everytime y see the top fan exposed i hope to change it soon.
still could anyone provide meassures i cant avoid looking at the emptyness.
if i flip my power supply it will push the air into the ground wouldnt it bounce back hot? or am i thinking with the wrong portals?

i have the spare back fan and i am thinking about putting it nexto to the power supply.
should put both pulling the air down?


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormleader42*
> 
> Good golly, 180CFM? What do you have going on there, a couple jet engines? hahaha


lol, if I crank them up to 3k RPM it sounds like one haha. At 1500 RPM they aren't bad and still move a crap load of air









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> still looks good though


Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherv3*
> 
> Is that a lamptron fan controller? How do you like it?


Yest it is the Lamptron FC5 V2.... I absolutely love it to pieces and would recommend it to anyone... I even bought another one for my Force1 build. I control my two water pumps and two ******ed high amp fans with it in the trooper







. You can change it to what ever color display you want as well


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zapznox*
> 
> tnx for the heads up i will try to turn around the power supply and call cooler master mexico to see if they can help me.
> its just this feeling of missing something everytime y see the top fan exposed i hope to change it soon.
> still could anyone provide meassures i cant avoid looking at the emptyness.
> if i flip my power supply it will push the air into the ground wouldnt it bounce back hot? or am i thinking with the wrong portals?
> 
> i have the spare back fan and i am thinking about putting it nexto to the power supply.
> should put both pulling the air down?


It pushes the hot air out the back of power supply. The 120mm fan socks air in. So if you flip it over it will suck in fresh air from outside of case and blow it straight out the back. Do you have a filter under the power supply?


----------



## YounGMessiah

Length: 344.4875mm

Width: 123.825mm

Top filter dimensions


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Yes it is the Lamptron FC5 V2.... I absolutely love it to pieces and would recommend it to anyone... I even bought another one for my Force1 build. I control my two water pumps and two ******ed high amp fans with it in the trooper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You can change it to what ever color display you want as well


What pumps? And does the FC5 turn the fans completely off?


----------



## OneGun

We need to make my new avatar the club avatar..


----------



## zapznox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> It pushes the hot air out the back of power supply. The 120mm fan socks air in. So if you flip it over it will suck in fresh air from outside of case and blow it straight out the back. Do you have a filter under the power supply?


yes luckily enough i do have the filters underneath.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Length: 344.4875mm
> Width: 123.825mm
> 
> Top filter dimensions


great tnx but the shape is kinda like an arrow right? or a rectangle of that dimesion is the answer?


----------



## YounGMessiah

Its base shape is rectangle, with more so I believe a trapezoid.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zapznox*
> 
> tnx for the heads up i will try to turn around the power supply and call cooler master mexico to see if they can help me.
> its just this feeling of missing something everytime y see the top fan exposed i hope to change it soon.
> still could anyone provide meassures i cant avoid looking at the emptyness.
> if i flip my power supply it will push the air into the ground wouldnt it bounce back hot? or am i thinking with the wrong portals?
> 
> i have the spare back fan and i am thinking about putting it nexto to the power supply.
> should put both pulling the air down?


fan sucks through to the back
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Its base shape is rectangle, with more so I believe a trapezoid.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


ill work on measurements do you want cm or in


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> What pumps? And does the FC5 turn the fans completely off?


I have two Koolance PMP-400's in the trooper. They are 20w pumps of the DDC 3.25 variant I believe. Yes, the FC5 allows for 0-12V adjustment (or what ever your PSU's 12v rail is putting out).


----------



## YounGMessiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> fan sucks through to the back
> ill work on measurements do you want cm or in


Length: 344.4875mm
Width: 123.825mm

Measurements already


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Length: 344.4875mm
> 
> Width: 123.825mm
> 
> Measurements already


what he said !~


----------



## zapznox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> fan sucks through to the back
> ill work on measurements do you want cm or in


cm would be great plz (i live in mexico)
oopps sry ill make the conversion no biggie.
also is that for the whole thing or only the square area?
also big tnx.

i already flipped the power supply


----------



## YounGMessiah

Just remember to change mm to cm, move one decimal to left.

Above is how I measured the height and width


----------



## zapznox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember to change mm to cm, move one decimal to left.
> Above is how I measured the height and width


would i be too picky if i asked the length from begining until the last square? so i can subtract it?
now that i think of it the pointy end is the one that sticks to the back?


----------



## YounGMessiah

So no trapezoid? And viewing the pic above the right side flipped is what is on the back of the case.


----------



## zapznox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> So no trapezoid? And viewing the pic above the right side flipped is what is on the back of the case.


yeah i would make it a trapezoid for the looks but i want to know the size of the rectangle


----------



## YounGMessiah

Hey give me a bit, I have some homework/interviews to catch up on. Ill try to get dimensions posted in a few hours.


----------



## romaing

I have done a few changes check it out !



and i am going to put a white and black 40 mm fan there



and one 120 mm all white fan there


----------



## Mega Man

nice man keep up the good work


----------



## OneGun




----------



## Urahara

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> reminds me of my rig : )
> 
> http://minus.com/lbsmm7iIx3LwVm


Yeah, that's a nice rig, but does anyone know what these metallic things that hide the PSU are?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urahara*
> 
> Yeah, that's a nice rig, but does anyone know what these metallic things that hide the PSU are?


It's PSU covers. Those are from the HAF-X (slightly modded and painted white) if I remember correctly, but you could also make your own.


----------



## YounGMessiah

New length:

27.46375cm


----------



## Modovich

Can it fit a EK Coolstream RAD Xt - http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-coolstream-rad-xt-240.html at the top? With 2 fans? Whats the max thickness it can support?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urahara*
> 
> Yeah, that's a nice rig, but does anyone know what these metallic things that hide the PSU are?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> It's PSU covers. Those are from the HAF-X (slightly modded and painted white) if I remember correctly, but you could also make your own.


correct. he took a razor and shaved the "cooler master " text off and painted them white. ( he may of sanded them but i dont remember him saying he did
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Extornia*
> 
> Can it fit a EK Coolstream RAD Xt - http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-coolstream-rad-xt-240.html at the top? With 2 fans? Whats the max thickness it can support?


i have a 990 fx saberkittiy v2.0 and i have 70mm of clearance to my ram slots, but it should depend on your mobo layout. i fi use my sammies ( samsung miracle ram club in sig you can see what i am talking about ) i can have more the next thing they hit is the CPU block mounts. ( using water cooling ). (also to be noted without ANY mods. )


----------



## OneGun

The built in fan controller can run 4 SP120s right?And should i get SP or AF for the top exhaust and front intake..I was thinking i need SP cause of the dust filters..Am i wrong?


----------



## Mega Man

1 A per chanel (iirc) and there is only 3 channels


----------



## NASzi

i wouldn't run more than 1 fan per channel, i've tried it and the fans seem to run a bit slower than normal,


----------



## MetalMarty

Hey people, new owner of the, quite frankly, stunning Stryker here. Looks amazing but empty on my desk







! My first build and decided to do things well







. Pics will come up in the coming two weeks as components are starting to trickle in:

3770K
Asrock Z77 OC Formula
Geil EVO leggera 2x8GB 1866 DDR3
eVGA GTX 780 3GB
Noctua NH-D14
Corsair CX750M PSU
Crucial M4 256GB SSD
Seagate Barracuda 2TB 7200rpm HD
LG BluRay burner
Iiyama E2473HDS-1 24" monitor with two more on the horizon...
NZXT sleeved white LED kit.

Cheers from the Netherlands and thanks for the plethora of info here!

MM


----------



## Rosco321

It's actually 1A over all three channels, very little tbh but the SP fans have a very low draw, you should be fine with 4 SP fans but I think that's about the limit.

I ran 3 CM turbine masters of my old trooper controller and they were to much, just one of those fans were fine but when I connected the second everything just went sideways.
Honestly get a third party controller would be my suggestion but hey, maybe you are lucky and 4 SP fans work without a problem


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rosco321*
> 
> It's actually 1A over all three channels, very little tbh but the SP fans have a very low draw, you should be fine with 4 SP fans but I think that's about the limit.
> 
> I ran 3 CM turbine masters of my old trooper controller and they were to much, just one of those fans were fine but when I connected the second everything just went sideways.
> Honestly get a third party controller would be my suggestion but hey, maybe you are lucky and 4 SP fans work without a problem


also take into account starting power, probably should multiply official amps x2 although x3 would be safest bet


----------



## Rosco321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> also take into account starting power, probably should multiply official amps x2 although x3 would be safest bet


True. Forgot about the starting current.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1 A per chanel (iirc) and there is only 3 channels


Isn't there 4 channels? I have a extra plug on mine right now. Or am I wrong?


----------



## SortOfGrim

3 cables with 4 connectors, 4 3-pin headers (on pcb)


----------



## OneGun

So that means I should only run 3 fans then?Dang it. Does that mean I need a fan controllers can anyone recommend a good fan controller without all the touch screen stuff. Plus one that will look good in my Stryker.. Thank you


----------



## NorKris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> i wouldn't run more than 1 fan per channel, i've tried it and the fans seem to run a bit slower than normal,


u can have up to 3 fans per channel full speed..
its 3 channels, 1 Y spilter on one of them making 4 connectors, just Y split them again


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorKris*
> 
> u can have up to 3 fans per channel full speed..
> its 3 channels, 1 Y spilter on one of them making 4 connectors, just Y split them again


I am just trying to get 4 fans total. Two top sp120s and two front sp120s..I was going to order my fans today but I needed to know if I also need a fan controller. I can only afford the fans or the controller right now. So If I can run 4 fans off the stock controller then I won't buy a fan controller.


----------



## SortOfGrim

I have run up to 7 Scythe GT120's on the fan controller, and had no problem.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I have run up to 7 Scythe GT120's on the fan controller, and had no problem.


That sir was the answer i was looking for..Thank you..My only other question is To pull air through the front fan filters and to push out out the top fan filter should i get SP or AF fans?I was thinking SP am i right?


----------



## NorKris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> That sir was the answer i was looking for..Thank you..My only other question is To pull air through the front fan filters and to push out out the top fan filter should i get SP or AF fans?I was thinking SP am i right?


i would go AF -AirFlow- cuz SP is for fans that is mounted on heatsinks/rads... and AF for open areas and just remove the top dust filter, its not needed


----------



## SortOfGrim

until the pedestal from Dwood gets here, I'll temporarily make do with this


----------



## gatolimb

hi i need a cover for my power supply I have a cooler master white stryker where I can buy it?


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatolimb*
> 
> hi i need a cover for my power supply I have a cooler master white stryker where I can buy it?


buy a hafx cover from the cooler master store and paint it white like I did.

http://minus.com/l7JI33iPc6hKg


----------



## Mega Man

fyi last i new they are now discontinued.

so your options are 1 make one 2 find someone and pay them to make one


----------



## gatolimb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> buy a hafx cover from the cooler master store and paint it white like I did.
> 
> http://minus.com/l7JI33iPc6hKg


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> fyi last i new they are now discontinued.
> 
> so your options are 1 make one 2 find someone and pay them to make one


I can pass the link of the product?


----------



## Mega Man

feel free i have not been able to find them recently ... but it would be good to have though

referbs are in the cm store @ 110!!!! both stryker and trooper !~

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/full-towers/


----------



## gatolimb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> feel free i have not been able to find them recently ... but it would be good to have though
> 
> referbs are in the cm store @ 110!!!! both stryker and trooper !~
> 
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/full-towers/


I have the stryker but I struggled to find the cover, nor see in store or ebay cm


----------



## justinwebb

I got the last cover on the site when they had them posted a month or so ago, been wanting another but looks like they wont be coming back. Was wanting 2 and I have had the other just sitting here not even being used.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> I got the last cover on the site when they had them posted a month or so ago, been wanting another but looks like they wont be coming back. Was wanting 2 and I have had the other just sitting here not even being used.


both of you really. you can always call them and see if they have any they were great for me when i called no promises though fair warning they offer 2 sizes though..... i got 2 different sizes and one was scratched. didnt want to do anything about it though as they first sent me 2 gpu fan air guide things..... after i get my custom one i may sell mine though


----------



## NASzi

i got lucky one day when they had them in stock, bought 2 of them but when they came in, one was bigger than the other, i called and complained and they sent me a 3rd one for free. Painted all 3 of em white, kept the two that were alike and shipped the 3rd one to a buddy of mine.


----------



## Shneakypete

I have been calling cooler master about these on and off for the last month or so. Each time they keep telling me that they are not listed on the store due to them being on back order from their supplier in china and could not give an exact time they would arrive. So pretty much I call once a week now.


----------



## Shneakypete

Double post


----------



## YounGMessiah

Cool im going to try and call them as well, love the cover.


----------



## jktmas

Hey guys I just switched the front fans to take air in from the front, and my load cpu temps dropped 10c!


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga69*
> 
> Hey guys I just switched the front fans to take air in from the front, and my load cpu temps dropped 10c!


You mean you changed the stock fans or turned the HD cages to where the fans are in the front?


----------



## Mega Man

nice !~


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga69*
> 
> Hey guys I just switched the front fans to take air in from the front, and my load cpu temps dropped 10c!


how do you have the H80 blow in, from outside to in or inside the case to out?


----------



## ASUSphenom

Can anyone link me to push-pull solution with a H100. I believe it was the one where they removed the rivets to the front support for the handle.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSphenom*
> 
> Can anyone link me to push-pull solution with a H100. I believe it was the one where they removed the rivets to the front support for the handle.


It's on the first page but here it is though: http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club/1580#post_16595214

There are several instances of this mod in the thread so you could search it as well for different ideas.


----------



## Mega Man

still bugs me why CM just didnt do this from factory ....


----------



## SortOfGrim

I'll bet they will do it with version 3


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> still bugs me why CM just didnt do this from factory ....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I'll bet they will do it with version 3


I'm hoping they do but I don't think I'll be getting it. I think my next case will be a caselabs, I just love the modular aspect of them, can rearrange and reverse it without modding and the cooling will be supreme both in WC'ing and air. No sexy curves or angles though like the Trooper.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> I'm hoping they do but I don't think I'll be getting it. I think my next case will be a caselabs, I just love the modular aspect of them, can rearrange and reverse it without modding and the cooling will be supreme both in WC'ing and air. No sexy curves or angles though like the Trooper.


The price of a caselabs is what keeping me away. Plus I know I'll mod the hell out of it


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> The price of a caselabs is what keeping me away. Plus I know I'll mod the hell out of it


That is actually why I want to get one, I want the flexibility without having to mod it. Once I start cutting on a case I deem it no longer worthy for the next build. Hopefully a caselabs will eliminate that thinking.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Until the pedestal comes this will have to do.


----------



## YounGMessiah

Does any one have any ideas on how I could mount my rad/fan from my Arctic Accelero Hybrid to the front of the case??

I know it can fit, its long enough just need an idea or which brackets would be best?

There area it can reach to is the middle, or where the top hard drive case is at.


----------



## jktmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bazinga69*
> 
> Hey guys I just switched the front fans to take air in from the front, and my load cpu temps dropped 10c!
> 
> 
> 
> how do you have the H80 blow in, from outside to in or inside the case to out?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bazinga69*
> 
> Hey guys I just switched the front fans to take air in from the front, and my load cpu temps dropped 10c!
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you changed the stock fans or turned the HD cages to where the fans are in the front?
Click to expand...

I turned both of the H80 fans to blow out of the case instead of in and i "rotated" the hdd cages to blow in instead of through


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Does any one have any ideas on how I could mount my rad/fan from my Arctic Accelero Hybrid to the front of the case??
> I know it can fit, its long enough just need an idea or which brackets would be best?
> There area it can reach to is the middle, or where the top hard drive case is at.


goto ace hardware and buy L brackets screws nuts and bolts.... that is the cheap way. you can also buy prefab stuff from various companies.


----------



## YounGMessiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> goto ace hardware and buy L brackets screws nuts and bolts.... that is the cheap way. you can also buy prefab stuff from various companies.


Thanks and just realized you are in CO, I live in the Springs


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Thanks and just realized you are in CO, I live in the Springs


nice !~ i go down there quite a bit for work ( and in pueblo ) so let me know if you ever need help or something from microcenter also there is a cool club !~
http://www.overclock.net/t/1295438/colorado-overclockers/200_100#post_20058641


----------



## indyrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> nice !~ i go down there quite a bit for work ( and in pueblo ) so let me know if you ever need help or something from microcenter also there is a cool club !~
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1295438/colorado-overclockers/200_100#post_20058641


Lol that makes at least 3 of us on the front range! I'm just up in the Arvada area.


----------



## SortOfGrim

the balancing act


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> the balancing act


Show Off....LoL.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Show Off....LoL.


I was just remembering how I like bleeding/leak testing and than I saw it









edit:







Dwood's pedestal will arrive tomorrow! Better uninstall everything


----------



## mrmegadeath

quick question. will the maximus formula v fit the stryker without any mods


----------



## Mega Man

quick answer.... yes


----------



## SortOfGrim

Oh, look what the mail woman brought!

still gotta drill the holes for the casters and clean the underside of the trooper


----------



## OneGun

Thinking of getting either a H100i or a CM seidon 240m..Anyone recommend which one to get?
Also i need a 140mm rear exhaust fan.Will the AF140 be able to push air through the fan grill holes on the case or should i get a SP120?


----------



## Halyosy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Thinking of getting either a H100i or a CM seidon 240m..Anyone recommend which one to get?
> Also i need a 140mm rear exhaust fan.Will the AF140 be able to push air through the fan grill holes on the case or should i get a SP120?


i reccomend h100i because i am using it lol

140mm rear exhaust fan must be af 140

sp120 is for radiator and air cooling fans because it's static fan


----------



## SortOfGrim

from corsair site:

"AF models performs best in unrestricted spaces with at least 3cm of clearance, and they're ideal for mounting at the rear or top of your PC case as exhaust fans for your PC's motherboard and CPU, graphics accelerators, and other components that fill the case with heat. They work equally well as unrestricted intake fans for areas like side panels or bottom intakes.

For high restriction areas like hard drive cages or in other tight spaces where there's less air volume, check out our SP series of high static pressure fans."


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Thinking of getting either a H100i or a CM seidon 240m..Anyone recommend which one to get?
> Also i need a 140mm rear exhaust fan.Will the AF140 be able to push air through the fan grill holes on the case or should i get a SP120?


h220!~


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Oh, look what the mail woman brought!
> 
> still gotta drill the holes for the casters and clean the underside of the trooper


Damn! That looks custom made and super sexy!

So your Trooper going to be a bit taller, correct? I always liked longer legs on a sexy case.









Glad you put those wheels on her. I bet she's a heavy girl and you be given that heavy girl lots of love!


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> h220!~


If I could find that any where I would get it.. They had 3 the other day at MicroCenter by my house but they were gone within 24hrs..

So I am getting af140 for my exhaust then thank you guys..


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Damn! That looks custom made and super sexy!
> 
> So your Trooper going to be a bit taller, correct? I always liked longer legs on a sexy case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you put those wheels on her. I bet she's a heavy girl and you be given that heavy girl lots of love!










Yep, custom build by Dwood.

A wee bit taller and a wee bit heavier but I like that.. in a case









Note: still need to add the casters but you get the idea


----------



## Loonies

Just fill out the form for joining this club...

well pics with be latter, cause not all of my parts came...

Got CM Styker. i love the theme n.... well that's was a bad a** case cause is big... (we now there is no limit for go big, or overkill cause this was OCN lol)

I hope i can post quick to show my dear budget rig...









Stay tune... (







)


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, custom build by Dwood.
> 
> A wee bit taller and a wee bit heavier but I like that.. in a case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: still need to add the casters but you get the idea


Nice! I'm also considering to make one for my case, but with a removable panel on the side. I'm not sure when I'll have the time though.


----------



## JA90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, custom build by Dwood.
> 
> A wee bit taller and a wee bit heavier but I like that.. in a case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: still need to add the casters but you get the idea


Why did you make that bottom compartment?? There is space for that rad in the bottom of the Stryker..


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JA90*
> 
> Why did you make that bottom compartment?? There is space for that rad in the bottom of the Stryker..


better question.... why not!~

and welcome everyone i have not said hi to


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JA90*
> 
> Why did you make that bottom compartment?? There is space for that rad in the bottom of the Stryker..


I didn't, Dwood did. There's only space for a 240mm rad in the bottom (without modding) and I have a 280mm rad.
A long time ago I had a rad there but it was such a tight squeeze with the psu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> better question.... why not!~
> 
> and welcome everyone i have not said hi to


----------



## CM Aztec

where can i buy haf x power supply covers, or do i have to make them myself?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Aztec*
> 
> where can i buy haf x power supply covers, or do i have to make them myself?


only place i know is cm store but atm they dont have them


----------



## Sixsixx

Hey guys, looking forward to joining your club, I'm from Australia, I just ordered a CM Storm Trooper with Window Side panel last night, should be hear in the next couple of days.

I have a question for all of you guys, I'm going to make the Trooper my first watercooled rig, and because of that I'm doing a CPU-only loop, but I'll expand it in a couple of months to include my GPU also.

I'm wondering if you guys could give me some tips on where to mount my reservoir, I'm using the FrozenQ Liquid Fusion 250mm (http://frozenqshop.com/products/reservoirs/lf250-23.html) and a roof-mounted XSPC AX240 radiator.

Obviously this reservoir is meant to be shown off, so if possible I'd like it to be visible through the side panel window.

If you guys could give me some tips on where / how to mount the res, I'd be really appreciative.

Thanks!
- Ryan


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sixsixx*
> 
> Hey guys, looking forward to joining your club, I'm from Australia, I just ordered a CM Storm Trooper with Window Side panel last night, should be hear in the next couple of days.
> 
> I have a question for all of you guys, I'm going to make the Trooper my first watercooled rig, and because of that I'm doing a CPU-only loop, but I'll expand it in a couple of months to include my GPU also.
> 
> I'm wondering if you guys could give me some tips on where to mount my reservoir, I'm using the FrozenQ Liquid Fusion 250mm (http://frozenqshop.com/products/reservoirs/lf250-23.html) and a roof-mounted XSPC AX240 radiator.
> 
> Obviously this reservoir is meant to be shown off, so if possible I'd like it to be visible through the side panel window.
> 
> If you guys could give me some tips on where / how to mount the res, I'd be really appreciative.
> 
> Thanks!
> - Ryan











Where the res can go kinda depends also on what you will install in the case (GPU, how many hard drives and the type, optical drive, etc.). In the video (see my link) it's installed next to the mobo. There are a few here who have a tubular reservoir. I suggest to do a "Search This Thread".

Unfortunately the res will not be seen with the side panel on. You could mod the side panel, or completely replace it with plexiglass.

Looking forward to seeing your rig!


----------



## CM Aztec

hello guys will sound dampening work even if i have the windowed sidepanel? if i would add the sound dampening to the vents on the both side panel and just leave the windowed part without sound dampening would it make a big difference in sound? sorry for my english hope you understood what i ment.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sixsixx*
> 
> Hey guys, looking forward to joining your club, I'm from Australia, I just ordered a CM Storm Trooper with Window Side panel last night, should be hear in the next couple of days.
> 
> I have a question for all of you guys, I'm going to make the Trooper my first watercooled rig, and because of that I'm doing a CPU-only loop, but I'll expand it in a couple of months to include my GPU also.
> 
> I'm wondering if you guys could give me some tips on where to mount my reservoir, I'm using the FrozenQ Liquid Fusion 250mm (http://frozenqshop.com/products/reservoirs/lf250-23.html) and a roof-mounted XSPC AX240 radiator.
> 
> Obviously this reservoir is meant to be shown off, so if possible I'd like it to be visible through the side panel window.
> 
> If you guys could give me some tips on where / how to mount the res, I'd be really appreciative.
> 
> Thanks!
> - Ryan


Welcome !~ good name @! i am gonna ghetto fab.... errr custom fab a mount for mine ( waiting to get it back.from frozen q ) although i have the warp drive res. mine will be supported by side that holds the flippable / removable hd cages. and you can perfectly see it in the window., but it will barely fit ( hence why i had to custom build [email protected]! )

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Aztec*
> 
> hello guys will sound dampening work even if i have the windowed sidepanel? if i would add the sound dampening to the vents on the both side panel and just leave the windowed part without sound dampening would it make a big difference in sound? sorry for my english hope you understood what i ment.


yes there is a guy who put foam across all his case but left window alond and said it worked great !~ looked pretty good too


----------



## CM Aztec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Welcome !~ good name @! i am gonna ghetto fab.... errr custom fab a mount for mine ( waiting to get it back.from frozen q ) although i have the warp drive res. mine will be supported by side that holds the flippable / removable hd cages. and you can perfectly see it in the window., but it will barely fit ( hence why i had to custom build [email protected]! )
> yes there is a guy who put foam across all his case but left window alond and said it worked great !~ looked pretty good too


could you tell me his name?


----------



## Mega Man

no sorry i dont remember who.... a lot of pages back... like in the middle of this thread .


----------



## DireLeon2010

Can't stop laughing







How did I miss this one? Thanks guys and gals in uniform









Gorramittall! How come I can't post it?


----------



## SortOfGrim

small update

Next to do: tube routing


----------



## JA90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I didn't, Dwood did. There's only space for a 240mm rad in the bottom (without modding) and I have a 280mm rad.
> A long time ago I had a rad there but it was such a tight squeeze with the psu.


Hmmm... If I were you, I would put it in front with some small mod, and not build a whole chaimber just for it









And btw, I'm also building up my Stryker for some competition and will post some picts when it's done


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> small update
> 
> Next to do: tube routing


looking sick man !~ keep us posted !~~~~~~~ i cant wait till i get my order place. gonna pester the wife tonight ot maybe get close to completing the design
cant wait till my stryker has the coveted trip t logo on it !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JA90*
> 
> Hmmm... If I were you, I would put it in front with some small mod, and not build a whole chaimber just for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And btw, I'm also building up my Stryker for some competition and will post some picts when it's done


thats the great thing about his pc.... he gets to do what he wants !~ and you yours !~ i am also going to have a ped. built that will cover the wiring in back and raise the striker ~ 12-18 in up but it will house a modest 6 quad120 monstas!~ my pumps allow me to keep my dust filters and just look sick while exhausting all hot air out the rear of the case


----------



## Sixsixx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimlow*
> 
> Well, its done and I'm using it now.
> 
> Thanks for the Wows Guys, I'm impressed myself. I didn't use the bottom Rad, decided to keep the SSD rack there, added to the fact that routing the tubes was much easier without it. The other rad didn't seem like it would make much difference to the setup anyway. But it would have fitted as i do have a small power supply.
> 
> I very impressed with the results of the cooling, load temps have dropped from 80 C to 52 C , idle from 58 C to 40 C.
> 
> I took a couple of pics with my phone for ya. Its not a great system , but i know you all like pics.
> 
> I will be getting the side window and i have some led strips to install, and I may colour the water red ( but i kind of like it clear) but that's for another day.
> 
> Testing the Fans, Rads, and Pump.


Hey guys, I just wanted to say that I'm in love with this setup, it's pretty much exactly what I'm going for, but with different components obviously.

Does anyone have any idea how Dimlow mounted the res and pump? That's the only part I'm having issues with.


----------



## benben84

A certain green-lit Stryker made it on CM Facebook page..congrats Ne1lDo


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> A certain green-lit Stryker made it on CM Facebook page..congrats Ne1lDo


Wow! I had no idea. I'll have to check that out.

Thanks for letting me know, man!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> looking sick man !~ keep us posted !~~~~~~~ i cant wait till i get my order place. gonna pester the wife tonight ot maybe get close to completing the design
> cant wait till my stryker has the coveted trip t logo on it !~
> thats the great thing about his pc.... he gets to do what he wants !~ and you yours !~ i am also going to have a ped. built that will cover the wiring in back and raise the striker ~ 12-18 in up but it will house a modest 6 quad120 monstas!~ my pumps allow me to keep my dust filters and just look sick while exhausting all hot air out the rear of the case


thx Mega Man!

I'm only waiting on a few parts. Seriously thinking about using Quick Disconnect Couplings, pity I can't find these in Europe.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> the balancing act
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yo, SortOfGrim, check this out. You and I have had our cases featured on Cooler Master's Facebook Page!









https://www.facebook.com/coolermaster


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Yo, SortOfGrim, check this out. You and I have had our cases featured on Cooler Master's Facebook Page!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/coolermaster


lol! I'm changing so frequently they can post every day a new pic. Nice to see us there


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Yo, SortOfGrim, check this out. You and I have had our cases featured on Cooler Master's Facebook Page!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/coolermaster


Sweet!


----------



## OneGun

Update to my rig..All Corsair SP120 hi per fans except rear exhaust which is AF140..And my new H100i..And my second white Crossfire bridge which i need to OC my Korean monitor to 120hz..


----------



## iamchrisstone

Hey guys. I'm new to the forum. I've been at work now for over 7 hours and have been stuck on here reading. I have completely fallen in love with this place!

With that said....

I am looking at a new build. I have several questions. My primary use is video editing in Premiere, After Effects and converting RAW files. Eventually 3D and animation work. I hate lag and want a powerful, smooth running and fast machine. I currently use a 2 year old Sager notebook.

1) Cooling. What is the best way with my case of choice? I don't want to mod the case.
2) Is this build the best bang for the buck?
3) What suggestions or improvements could you see, or do you recommend?

Case - COOLER MASTER Storm Stryker
Motherboard - Sabertooth 990FX/GEN3
CPU - AMD FX-8350 Vishera 4.0GHz
GPU - AMX FirePro W7000 4GB
PSU - COOLER MASTER 1500W
RAM - CORSAIR Vengeance 32GB 1866
Media - LG Blu Ray Burner w/3D Play Back
Card Reader - AFT Pro 35U All-in-one 2.0
SSD - 120GB (Operating System), 240GB (Programs, Apps), 120GB (caching, scratch disks, etc)
HHD - 4 Seagate Barracude 7200 Enterprise 3TB - 2 sets of 2 striped drives each; one set for reading and the other for writing


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamchrisstone*
> 
> Hey guys. I'm new to the forum. I've been at work now for over 7 hours and have been stuck on here reading. I have completely fallen in love with this place!
> 
> With that said....
> 
> I am looking at a new build. I have several questions. My primary use is video editing in Premiere, After Effects and converting RAW files. Eventually 3D and animation work. I hate lag and want a powerful, smooth running and fast machine. I currently use a 2 year old Sager notebook.
> 
> 1) Cooling. What is the best way with my case of choice? I don't want to mod the case.
> 2) Is this build the best bang for the buck?
> 3) What suggestions or improvements could you see, or do you recommend?
> 
> Case - COOLER MASTER Storm Stryker
> Motherboard - Sabertooth 990FX/GEN3
> CPU - AMD FX-8350 Vishera 4.0GHz
> GPU - AMX FirePro W7000 4GB
> PSU - COOLER MASTER 1500W
> RAM - CORSAIR Vengeance 32GB 1866
> Media - LG Blu Ray Burner w/3D Play Back
> Card Reader - AFT Pro 35U All-in-one 2.0
> SSD - 120GB (Operating System), 240GB (Programs, Apps), 120GB (caching, scratch disks, etc)
> HHD - 4 Seagate Barracude 7200 Enterprise 3TB - 2 sets of 2 striped drives each; one set for reading and the other for writing


1500 watts is insane overkill unless you plan on 4 video cards and crazy overclock on those and CPU as well as a water setup

You need 550 watts MAX for a system with one video card

Welcome to OCN by the way


----------



## Trickster200

"where can i buy haf x power supply covers, or do i have to make them myself?"

I've got a spare one , but in the UK so probably cost and postage wont make it viable.
But anyone needing one make me an offer. Brand new and unused.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> thx Mega Man!
> 
> I'm only waiting on a few parts. Seriously thinking about using Quick Disconnect Couplings, pity I can't find these in Europe.


NP !~ pretty sure swiftech will ship them to uk though ~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamchrisstone*
> 
> Hey guys. I'm new to the forum. I've been at work now for over 7 hours and have been stuck on here reading. I have completely fallen in love with this place!
> 
> With that said....
> 
> I am looking at a new build. I have several questions. My primary use is video editing in Premiere, After Effects and converting RAW files. Eventually 3D and animation work. I hate lag and want a powerful, smooth running and fast machine. I currently use a 2 year old Sager notebook.
> 
> 1) Cooling. What is the best way with my case of choice? I don't want to mod the case.
> 2) Is this build the best bang for the buck?
> 3) What suggestions or improvements could you see, or do you recommend?
> 
> Case - COOLER MASTER Storm Stryker
> Motherboard - Sabertooth 990FX/GEN3
> CPU - AMD FX-8350 Vishera 4.0GHz
> GPU - AMX FirePro W7000 4GB
> PSU - COOLER MASTER 1500W
> RAM - CORSAIR Vengeance 32GB 1866
> Media - LG Blu Ray Burner w/3D Play Back
> Card Reader - AFT Pro 35U All-in-one 2.0
> SSD - 120GB (Operating System), 240GB (Programs, Apps), 120GB (caching, scratch disks, etc)
> HHD - 4 Seagate Barracude 7200 Enterprise 3TB - 2 sets of 2 striped drives each; one set for reading and the other for writing


welcome~ go full water i love this kit http://www.swiftech.com/H2O-x20-Edge-HD.aspx fits right in and you can still add to it. i was able to stablily do 4.8ish. prolly could of been higher but i was relatively new to ocing!~

cant comment about firepro but my 7970s rock out everything !~

and yes i think you made a great choice with 8350 may pm kya he does alot with video editing / rendering but i do think it would be better then an i7


----------



## dangerdan87

How big of a pump can I put in the bottom of the case?

I will be creating a light box and I want to hide the pump. I'm thinking on getting a 655 pump and using an EK pump top so I won't have a 1/2" barb sticking up so high. The dimentions of the pump top is about 80mm high...which I should have 85mm-90mm of space between the bottom of the case and the bottom of the light box (top of the PSU). Will this be too close for comfort?

If anything, I may end up getting the Aquacomputer Aqualis with pump adapter, which would sit between the mobo and the 360mm rad in front.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Update to my rig..All Corsair SP120 hi per fans except rear exhaust which is AF140..And my new H100i..And my second white Crossfire bridge which i need to OC my Korean monitor to 120hz..


looking good!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> NP !~ pretty sure swiftech will ship them to uk though ~


and throw them over to the Netherlands


----------



## SLK

I have a question. I had a 200mm exhaust for the longest time and I put 2x 120mm on top instead. Would it be more effective to use an intake or exhaust? I have a Phanteks ph-tc12dx CPU cooler and an AF140 in the rear.


----------



## CM Aztec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trickster200*
> 
> "where can i buy haf x power supply covers, or do i have to make them myself?"
> 
> I've got a spare one , but in the UK so probably cost and postage wont make it viable.
> But anyone needing one make me an offer. Brand new and unused.


how much would the delivery cost? and how much are you willing to sell it?


----------



## justinwebb

Shipping would be crazy high for something like that lol. Gotta be super desperate for one to do that. I got another the other day







finally have 2


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLK*
> 
> I have a question. I had a 200mm exhaust for the longest time and I put 2x 120mm on top instead. Would it be more effective to use an intake or exhaust? I have a Phanteks ph-tc12dx CPU cooler and an AF140 in the rear.


would be better for cpu temps as intake. but may hurt board temps. it is up to you as to what you need. / how your system is set up !~

you need to balance your intakes/ exhausts
6 intakes and 1 exhaust.... is bad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dangerdan87*
> 
> How big of a pump can I put in the bottom of the case?
> 
> I will be creating a light box and I want to hide the pump. I'm thinking on getting a 655 pump and using an EK pump top so I won't have a 1/2" barb sticking up so high. The dimentions of the pump top is about 80mm high...which I should have 85mm-90mm of space between the bottom of the case and the bottom of the light box (top of the PSU). Will this be too close for comfort?
> 
> If anything, I may end up getting the Aquacomputer Aqualis with pump adapter, which would sit between the mobo and the 360mm rad in front.


see above. different people have different results. depends on your setup.
and what fans/ cfm you use ....


----------



## foreign03

You will be happy with a custom Waterloop besides the hassle of draining the loop every now and then the temps are fantastic. Going from a h100 to custom water loop I get about 10c better temps in prime. Guess more coolant and rad space to disipate heat better. On my old 3770k used to get 75c on h100 45x100 running prime. On the custom loop was getting 65 ish and it looks awesome in the case too.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLK*
> 
> I have a question. I had a 200mm exhaust for the longest time and I put 2x 120mm on top instead. Would it be more effective to use an intake or exhaust? I have a Phanteks ph-tc12dx CPU cooler and an AF140 in the rear.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> would be better for cpu temps as intake. but may hurt board temps. it is up to you as to what you need. / how your system is set up !~
> 
> you need to balance your intakes/ exhausts
> 6 intakes and 1 exhaust.... is bad
Click to expand...

In my own experience it's handier to try all possible setups out and see what better temps you got on idle and load.


----------



## Knight091

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> 
> As you can see above... the two PSU covers fit rather nicely. This completely eliminates the need for a modular PSU. Not too bad for $16 shipped from the CMStore!


I am looking for two PSU covers like you have. I looked on the CM site and did not see them. Can you point me in the right direction? Thanks


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knight091*
> 
> I am looking for two PSU covers like you have. I looked on the CM site and did not see them. Can you point me in the right direction? Thanks


->sold out<-

better make your own or let someone else do it for you


----------



## Knight091

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> ->sold out<-
> 
> better make your own or let someone else do it for you


Well crap.... ya I was going to make my own but thought this would be faster. I do not mind making my own but will have to make it custom for the water pump and lines. Ya got to keep both GTX 690 etc cool..









I will cover the PSU cover with this... http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=32601

My computer


----------



## justinwebb

Lol cause fake carbon fiber is never tacky at all


----------



## SortOfGrim

@Knight091, that's a nice computer and all but you are aware this is the Storm Trooper/Stryker thread, right?


----------



## SSSJDanny

So I got my Storm Stryker All Built, but I decided to keep the side fans pointing in the same direction(left to right), but I was wondering If anyone could send me a link on how to add a 3rd Fan (Behind the HDD Cage From the Front Point of View) To Pull Air In.


----------



## SortOfGrim

why not install a fan in the bottom?


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSSJDanny*
> 
> So I got my Storm Stryker All Built, but I decided to keep the side fans pointing in the same direction(left to right), but I was wondering If anyone could send me a link on how to add a 3rd Fan (Behind the HDD Cage From the Front Point of View) To Pull Air In.


Well if you kept your harddrive cages sideways then you'd have to mount fan(s) to the steel brackets that hold the harddrive cages in place. Even though this could easily be done with zipties, I wouldn't recommend it cause how much air do you think you'd be actually pulling into your case through the steel brackets?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> why not install a fan in the bottom?


This on the other hand is a great idea for what you are trying to do. There's even a nice filter on the bottom of the case to help supply nice clean air into your case. You can install one or two fans in the bottom and still be able to keep your toolbox in your case. However, if you do keep the toolbox, I'd only recommend install one fan in the bottom towards the middle because air from a front bottom fan would be immediately blocked by the toolbox.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Karganeth

Hello,

I'm about to begin my first build and have decided on the CM Storm Stryker as my case. Now since it is my first build, I'd like to stick to air cooling (fans) as I'm a novice. Liquid cooling looks far too complicated and I wouldn't want to mess it up as I'm spending quite a bit. From what I understand the Stryker has space for 6 fans. I've been looking at replacing the big 200mm fan with 2 x 120mm white led fans. I also want to add 2 x 120mm fans at the bottom, if space permits. Would a 200mm fan on the bottom make for sense? I assume a 200mm fan would fit on the bottom since the top can. My idea is to have air enter through the bottom and be expelled through the back and top fans. Regarding the front fans, is it better to keep them on the side or have them facing forward. I don't have a gazillion hard drives to install. I'll be using a 120-180GB (haven't decided yet) SSD for the OS and games I like. Most of my junk will dwell in the 1TB hard-drive. So I feel with that with most my hard drive cages being empty would it be better suited to have the fans face the front. Are 2 fans the limit in this area? Can fans be fitted on the sides, where the mesh is located as well as the front? Do I have to remove something a hard-drive cage if I want to fit 2 fans on the bottom? Will the built-in fan controller be able to run 6 fans and will I have enough cabling to plug them onto the motherboard?

Currently my build is looking like this:

Intel Haswell 4770k

3GB 7970 Gigabyte Windforce Tri-fan

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/3gb-gigabyte-radeon-hd-7970-6000mhz-gddr5-28nm-gpu-1100mhz-2048-cores-dl-dvi-i-hdmi-mdp-plusfree-gam

XFX Pro Black Edition 750W Full Modular Power Supply

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/750w-xfx-pro-black-edition-p1-750b-befx-full-modular-80-plus-gold-90-eff-eps-12v-sli-crossfire-1x120

1TB Western Digital WD10EZRX Caviar Green, 3.5" HDD, SATA III - 6Gb/s, IntelliPower, 64MB Cache, 8ms, OEM

120-180GB SSD (Help here would be nice)

Corsair Memory Vengeance Racing Red 8GB DDR3 2133 MHz CAS 11-11-11-27 Dual Channel

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/8gb-%282x4gb%29-corsair-ddr3-vengeance-racing-red-pc3-17066-%282133%29-non-ecc-unbuffered-cas-11-11-11-27-xm

Windows 7 64 Bit Premium OEM

Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H Intel Z87 Socket 1150 Motherboard

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/gigabyte-ga-z87x-d3h-intel-z87-s-1150-ddr3-sata-iii-6gb-s-sata-raid-pcie-30-%28x16%29-d-sub-%28vga%29-dvi-d-

Air-cooling

Silverstone SST-FN121-P-WL 120mm White LED Case Fan x 4

Does anyone have better suggestions, I'm happy to take all advice on board.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## OneGun

I have 2 sp120s in the front blowing The air to the back. Then two sp120s in the bottom blowing in air. Two sp120s on the top on my 240mm rad blowing air out and a AF140 in the back blowing air out..
You can not fit a 240mm on the bottom only 2 120s..And I found the static pressure fans really do help push and pull through the fan filters. Just something for you to think about..


----------



## CM Aztec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karganeth*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I'm about to begin my first build and have decided on the CM Storm Stryker as my case. Now since it is my first build, I'd like to stick to air cooling (fans) as I'm a novice. Liquid cooling looks far too complicated and I wouldn't want to mess it up as I'm spending quite a bit. From what I understand the Stryker has space for 6 fans. I've been looking at replacing the big 200mm fan with 2 x 120mm white led fans. I also want to add 2 x 120mm fans at the bottom, if space permits. Would a 200mm fan on the bottom make for sense? I assume a 200mm fan would fit on the bottom since the top can. My idea is to have air enter through the bottom and be expelled through the back and top fans. Regarding the front fans, is it better to keep them on the side or have them facing forward. I don't have a gazillion hard drives to install. I'll be using a 120-180GB (haven't decided yet) SSD for the OS and games I like. Most of my junk will dwell in the 1TB hard-drive. So I feel with that with most my hard drive cages being empty would it be better suited to have the fans face the front. Are 2 fans the limit in this area? Can fans be fitted on the sides, where the mesh is located as well as the front? Do I have to remove something a hard-drive cage if I want to fit 2 fans on the bottom? Will the built-in fan controller be able to run 6 fans and will I have enough cabling to plug them onto the motherboard?
> 
> Currently my build is looking like this:
> 
> Intel Haswell 4770k
> 
> 3GB 7970 Gigabyte Windforce Tri-fan
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/3gb-gigabyte-radeon-hd-7970-6000mhz-gddr5-28nm-gpu-1100mhz-2048-cores-dl-dvi-i-hdmi-mdp-plusfree-gam
> 
> XFX Pro Black Edition 750W Full Modular Power Supply
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/750w-xfx-pro-black-edition-p1-750b-befx-full-modular-80-plus-gold-90-eff-eps-12v-sli-crossfire-1x120
> 
> 1TB Western Digital WD10EZRX Caviar Green, 3.5" HDD, SATA III - 6Gb/s, IntelliPower, 64MB Cache, 8ms, OEM
> 
> 120-180GB SSD (Help here would be nice)
> 
> Corsair Memory Vengeance Racing Red 8GB DDR3 2133 MHz CAS 11-11-11-27 Dual Channel
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/8gb-%282x4gb%29-corsair-ddr3-vengeance-racing-red-pc3-17066-%282133%29-non-ecc-unbuffered-cas-11-11-11-27-xm
> 
> Windows 7 64 Bit Premium OEM
> 
> Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H Intel Z87 Socket 1150 Motherboard
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/gigabyte-ga-z87x-d3h-intel-z87-s-1150-ddr3-sata-iii-6gb-s-sata-raid-pcie-30-%28x16%29-d-sub-%28vga%29-dvi-d-
> 
> Air-cooling
> 
> Silverstone SST-FN121-P-WL 120mm White LED Case Fan x 4
> 
> Does anyone have better suggestions, I'm happy to take all advice on board.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


if you are gonna game alot i would recommend a caviar black, or blue if on budget. 2 top fans will make your system much louder than 1 200mm
the caviar black is pretty close to ssd speeds so i would recommend to buy a 120gb ssd and put your OS and the programs that you use the most there, and all your games on the caviar black. i wouldnt really recommend XFX, they are known to use cheap components, if you want a good psu buy a seasonic or a corsair psu. the amount of fans you are adding is very useless and will make your rig very noisy, unless you would have like 4xcrossfire 4 fans is more than enough


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Aztec*
> 
> if you are gonna game alot i would recommend a caviar black, or blue if on budget. 2 top fans will make your system much louder than 1 200mm
> the caviar black is pretty close to ssd speeds so i would recommend to buy a 120gb ssd and put your OS and the programs that you use the most there, and all your games on the caviar black. i wouldnt really recommend XFX, they are known to use cheap components, if you want a good psu buy a seasonic or a corsair psu. the amount of fans you are adding is very useless and will make your rig very noisy, unless you would have like 4xcrossfire 4 fans is more than enough


If I remember correctly those xfx pro black edition PSUs are actually seasonic units.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Aztec*
> 
> if you are gonna game alot i would recommend a caviar black, or blue if on budget. 2 top fans will make your system much louder than 1 200mm
> the caviar black is pretty close to ssd speeds so i would recommend to buy a 120gb ssd and put your OS and the programs that you use the most there, and all your games on the caviar black. i wouldnt really recommend XFX, they are known to use cheap components, if you want a good psu buy a seasonic or a corsair psu. the amount of fans you are adding is very useless and will make your rig very noisy, unless you would have like 4xcrossfire 4 fans is more than enough


I have 6 Sp120s Hi per edition and a Af140 and my computer is super quiet unless i game then my mobo ramps them up..And the top 200mm fan not only doesn't do much cause it is to big for the space it is in but its kinda loud also..Before i got my 240mm rad i changed my 200mm to 2 120s and my temps dropped 5c..


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> If I remember correctly those xfx pro black edition PSUs are actually seasonic units.


Yes they are..http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/power-supply-oem-manufacturer,2913-10.html


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Yes they are..http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/power-supply-oem-manufacturer,2913-10.html


I thought so.
Thanks for that link actually, I remember seeing that page ages ago but could never find it


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karganeth*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I'm about to begin my first build and have decided on the CM Storm Stryker as my case. Now since it is my first build, I'd like to stick to air cooling (fans) as I'm a novice. Liquid cooling looks far too complicated and I wouldn't want to mess it up as I'm spending quite a bit. From what I understand the Stryker has space for 6 fans. I've been looking at replacing the big 200mm fan with 2 x 120mm white led fans. I also want to add 2 x 120mm fans at the bottom, if space permits. Would a 200mm fan on the bottom make for sense? I assume a 200mm fan would fit on the bottom since the top can. My idea is to have air enter through the bottom and be expelled through the back and top fans. Regarding the front fans, is it better to keep them on the side or have them facing forward. I don't have a gazillion hard drives to install. I'll be using a 120-180GB (haven't decided yet) SSD for the OS and games I like. Most of my junk will dwell in the 1TB hard-drive. So I feel with that with most my hard drive cages being empty would it be better suited to have the fans face the front. Are 2 fans the limit in this area? Can fans be fitted on the sides, where the mesh is located as well as the front? Do I have to remove something a hard-drive cage if I want to fit 2 fans on the bottom? Will the built-in fan controller be able to run 6 fans and will I have enough cabling to plug them onto the motherboard?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Currently my build is looking like this:
> 
> Intel Haswell 4770k
> 
> 3GB 7970 Gigabyte Windforce Tri-fan
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/3gb-gigabyte-radeon-hd-7970-6000mhz-gddr5-28nm-gpu-1100mhz-2048-cores-dl-dvi-i-hdmi-mdp-plusfree-gam
> 
> XFX Pro Black Edition 750W Full Modular Power Supply
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/750w-xfx-pro-black-edition-p1-750b-befx-full-modular-80-plus-gold-90-eff-eps-12v-sli-crossfire-1x120
> 
> 1TB Western Digital WD10EZRX Caviar Green, 3.5" HDD, SATA III - 6Gb/s, IntelliPower, 64MB Cache, 8ms, OEM
> 
> 120-180GB SSD (Help here would be nice)
> 
> Corsair Memory Vengeance Racing Red 8GB DDR3 2133 MHz CAS 11-11-11-27 Dual Channel
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/8gb-%282x4gb%29-corsair-ddr3-vengeance-racing-red-pc3-17066-%282133%29-non-ecc-unbuffered-cas-11-11-11-27-xm
> 
> Windows 7 64 Bit Premium OEM
> 
> Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H Intel Z87 Socket 1150 Motherboard
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/gigabyte-ga-z87x-d3h-intel-z87-s-1150-ddr3-sata-iii-6gb-s-sata-raid-pcie-30-%28x16%29-d-sub-%28vga%29-dvi-d-
> 
> Air-cooling
> 
> Silverstone SST-FN121-P-WL 120mm White LED Case Fan x 4
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have better suggestions, I'm happy to take all advice on board.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I currently use 2x Corsair Force 3 120Gb ssd's (one for the OS and the other one for the games) and I gotta say if you install a few games it eats up space rather quickly. So I recommend to have at least 2 ssd's.
The Samsung 840 and Crucial M4 are top notch ssd too

Option 1: 1 hard drive cage from left-to-right (ssd+hdd) and 1 front-to-back. This way you'll have no issues with hard drive cable management, and one fan can blow cool air to the graphics card.
Option 2: get a 2.5" hard drive (example: Western Digital WD10JPVT 1 TB) and install both the ssd and hdd in the small 2.5" bottom mounted cage. Then you can install all front hdd cage to blow air inside the case.


----------



## CM Aztec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> I have 6 Sp120s Hi per edition and a Af140 and my computer is super quiet unless i game then my mobo ramps them up..And the top 200mm fan not only doesn't do much cause it is to big for the space it is in but its kinda loud also..Before i got my 240mm rad i changed my 200mm to 2 120s and my temps dropped 5c..


i dont think i quite believe your rig is quite, maybe with sound isolating headphones(obviously) buying to much fans is still very useless, 7premium fans and is really useless, the case performs really good with just 4fans...


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> I have 6 Sp120s Hi per edition and a Af140 and my computer is super quiet unless i game then my mobo ramps them up..And the top 200mm fan not only doesn't do much cause it is to big for the space it is in but its kinda loud also..Before i got my 240mm rad i changed my 200mm to 2 120s and my temps dropped 5c..
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CM Aztec*
> 
> i dont think i quite believe your rig is quite, maybe with sound isolating headphones(obviously) buying to much fans is still very useless, 7premium fans and is really useless, the case performs really good with just 4fans...
Click to expand...

It kinda depends on personal taste, and it also helps where you have your rig; next to you on a desk or on the ground. However those SP120 aren't quiet on load but they do push a lot of air through rads. Though i don't know how the airflow and noise are on idle.

Only 4?







What type of fans, where installed, type of cpu/gpu cooling (air or water cooled)?


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Aztec*
> 
> i dont think i quite believe your rig is quite, maybe with sound isolating headphones(obviously) buying to much fans is still very useless, 7premium fans and is really useless, the case performs really good with just 4fans...


Not with two 7950s oced to 1200/1500 lol..My fans rpms are at 1000 until i game..They are very quiet..I hear my AX850 more then my fans..


----------



## CM Aztec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> It kinda depends on personal taste, and it also helps where you have your rig; next to you on a desk or on the ground. However those SP120 aren't quiet on load but they do push a lot of air through rads. Though i don't know how the airflow and noise are on idle.
> 
> Only 4?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What type of fans, where installed, type of cpu/gpu cooling (air or water cooled)?


the stock fans lol. they are more than enough to keep your system cool.


----------



## CM Aztec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Not with two 7950s oced to 1200/1500 lol..My fans rpms are at 1000 until i game..They are very quiet..I hear my AX850 more then my fans..


still 4 fans is enough. many people are paranoid about heat in their pc and put an overkill amount of fans. If you only have 1 gpu its already an overkill because it has its own cooling. And im sure of 1 thing. 1 psu fan vs 7 high performance fans and you are saying that you hear the psu fan more? Thats just nonsense


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Aztec*
> 
> still 4 fans is enough. many people are paranoid about heat in their pc and put an overkill amount of fans. If you only have 1 gpu its already an overkill because it has its own cooling. And im sure of 1 thing. 1 psu fan vs 7 high performance fans and you are saying that you hear the psu fan more? Thats just nonsense


Mate, there is such things as high quality quiet case fans, so yes it is common that a fan built in to a PSU is going to be louder than 7 quiet case fans.
What is so hard to believe about that?


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Mate, there is such things as high quality quiet case fans, so yes it is common that a fan built in to a PSU is going to be louder than 7 quiet case fans.
> What is so hard to believe about that?


Thank you lol.. With my fan running at 1000 rpms I can barely hear them at all.. I hear my psu fan spin up more then my case fans. Now when I game and my fans are at 2000rpms that's a whole other story.. And in my opinion you really need the bottom fans as the front fans have to far to go to hit the gpus.. More airflow is always better.. My 7 fans at 1000 rpm will move more air then your 4 fans at 2000 rpm..And it will be quieter..


----------



## foreign03

Agreed about the fans I've taken out the stock fans and replaced them with bitfenix pro and sp fans and even though I have more fans than stock, it is so much more quiet. They run on Low Rpm unless I'm running prime 95 they only ramp up when temps exceed 65c on my custom loop. Even the mcp 35 pump is barely heard unless I'm stressing the cpu to 100percent when it ramps up it is loud. But gaming or any other program's I run you can't really hear anything it's very quiet. This is with 11 fans versus 4 at stock but my gpu is on water too so the loud fans could have been contributed to the gpu fan before.


----------



## CM Aztec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Mate, there is such things as high quality quiet case fans, so yes it is common that a fan built in to a PSU is going to be louder than 7 quiet case fans.
> What is so hard to believe about that?


he was talking about the corsair "high performance" fans, they run at aprox 25-35db


----------



## CM Aztec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Thank you lol.. With my fan running at 1000 rpms I can barely hear them at all.. I hear my psu fan spin up more then my case fans. Now when I game and my fans are at 2000rpms that's a whole other story.. And in my opinion you really need the bottom fans as the front fans have to far to go to hit the gpus.. More airflow is always better.. My 7 fans at 1000 rpm will move more air then your 4 fans at 2000 rpm..And it will be quieter..


that wasnt the point, buying its still an overkill, yes of course more airflow is better but you dont need it, its like putting diamonds on a bicycle. i never said i use 4 fans at 2000rpm, the point of what i said was that 4 fans is more than enough to cool your trooper/stryker


----------



## justinwebb

Lol you are amusing


----------



## foreign03

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Aztec*
> 
> that wasnt the point, buying its still an overkill, yes of course more airflow is better but you dont need it, its like putting diamonds on a bicycle. i never said i use 4 fans at 2000rpm, the point of what i said was that 4 fans is more than enough to cool your trooper/stryker


It depends on what cpu you are using and overclock. If your running higher clocks you will need more fans to dissipate heat. I can reduce heat quite significantly using more than 4 fans. It just helps pull more cool air into the case and push/exhaust the hot air out. 3930k for example uses a lot of watts so to help keep temps down to a minimum a few extra fans does the trick. The coolmaster stormtrooper is quite a big atx case so 4 fans can be a little restricted in circulating airflow.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Aztec*
> 
> that wasnt the point, buying its still an overkill, yes of course more airflow is better but you dont need it, its like putting diamonds on a bicycle. i never said i use 4 fans at 2000rpm, the point of what i said was that 4 fans is more than enough to cool your trooper/stryker


So putting more airflow in you case which is made to have airflow is like putting diamonds on a bicycle? Lmao what are you talking about?Can you please read this before you make stupid comparisons.And next time you run your AC in your house close all but 2 vents cause anything more is overkill..Your house will still cool down and it may take longer but who cares right?Cause having a vent in every room is overkill..I think i got dumber by just reading your post.. Look at point number 6.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1394467/daves-el-cheapo-heatsinks-air-cooling-guide


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Aztec*
> 
> if you are gonna game alot i would recommend a caviar black, or blue if on budget. 2 top fans will make your system much louder than 1 200mm
> the caviar black is pretty close to ssd speeds so i would recommend to buy a 120gb ssd and put your OS and the programs that you use the most there, and all your games on the caviar black. i wouldnt really recommend XFX, they are known to use cheap components, if you want a good psu buy a seasonic or a corsair psu. the amount of fans you are adding is very useless and will make your rig very noisy, unless you would have like 4xcrossfire 4 fans is more than enough


huh? all i can say is wrong wrong wrong wrong.
4 fans? what kind of a system are you running?
the reason you are wrong is simple. it depends on your taste, and what you use it for.
if you are running a basic pc with intentions of internet surfing? 1 fan is enough. if you are on ocn and have a high end system, you need airflow.

if you intend to OC to the max. you need more fans.
heat kills overclocks. period.... heat kills components.... period

airflow is key between 4ghz or 5ghz, esp on air cooling. but just as important in water cooling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> If I remember correctly those xfx pro black edition PSUs are actually seasonic units.


+1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Aztec*
> 
> still 4 fans is enough. many people are paranoid about heat in their pc and put an overkill amount of fans. If you only have 1 gpu its already an overkill because it has its own cooling. And im sure of 1 thing. 1 psu fan vs 7 high performance fans and you are saying that you hear the psu fan more? Thats just nonsense


ummm no
yes there are things called fal controllers. that can change fan speed. most if not all mobos have some built into the mobo, and there are tons of after market solutions as well as diy solutions.\
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Mate, there is such things as high quality quiet case fans, so yes it is common that a fan built in to a PSU is going to be louder than 7 quiet case fans.
> What is so hard to believe about that?


+1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Thank you lol.. With my fan running at 1000 rpms I can barely hear them at all.. I hear my psu fan spin up more then my case fans. Now when I game and my fans are at 2000rpms that's a whole other story.. And in my opinion you really need the bottom fans as the front fans have to far to go to hit the gpus.. More airflow is always better.. My 7 fans at 1000 rpm will move more air then your 4 fans at 2000 rpm..And it will be quieter..


+1 more fans = lower speed to achieve same cfm/ static pressure
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Aztec*
> 
> that wasnt the point, buying its still an overkill, yes of course more airflow is better *but you dont need it, its like putting diamonds on a bicycle*. i never said i use 4 fans at 2000rpm, the point of what i said was that 4 fans is more than enough to cool your trooper/stryker


sorry my friend. but you get facepalms so much wrong with this statement




































how is good fans bad? more air less sound? low speeds?


----------



## CM Aztec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> I
> It depends on what cpu you are using and overclock. If your running higher clocks you will need more fans to dissipate heat. I can reduce heat quite significantly using more than 4 fans. It just helps pull more cool air into the case and push/exhaust the hot air out. 3930k for example uses a lot of watts so to help keep temps down to a minimum a few extra fans does the trick. The coolmaster stormtrooper is quite a big atx case so 4 fans can be a little restricted in circulating airflow.


the cpu cooler fans will still be enough.


----------



## Mega Man

such a blanket statement shows such ignorance.
are we talking about stock HS?
oc to 4.5+ghz and tell me again how it is enough ?
i am sorry if i am being too blunt.
i really try and be a nice guy. but coming in to this forum and telling everyone " you have too much fans you are paranoid and basically ignorant
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Aztec*
> 
> still 4 fans is enough. many people are *paranoid* about heat in their pc and put an overkill amount of fans. If you only have 1 gpu its already an overkill because it has its own cooling. And im sure of 1 thing. 1 psu fan vs 7 high performance fans and you are saying that you hear the psu fan more? *Thats just nonsense*


all this without showing any proof what so ever.

you have no idea what any of us are doing with our pcs, how far we are ocing. and i would be willing to bet no knowledge in ocing.

if you want to learn ask questions. dont make blanket statements that are 100% false, especially when giving absolutely no proof to back it up
*will edit in a bit ( later tonight ) with proof or i may add a new post.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Come on guys, really? Arguing about fans for 2 whole pages and still going?

It's like asking how many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop cause I get bored, lose count, and don't care.

Don't feed the Trolls.


----------



## foreign03

Very true, without knowing hardware or clocks there's too many variables.  ill stop discussing fans now


----------



## jayvo

For some reason, I forgot to post this here! Got a custom made PSU cover and 2 780's recently in my Strylker case









http://s5.photobucket.com/user/eternalboss25/media/20130524_203539.jpg.html

http://s5.photobucket.com/user/eternalboss25/media/20130524_203529.jpg.html

http://s5.photobucket.com/user/eternalboss25/media/20130524_204314_LLS.jpg.html


----------



## js593

Trying to find out some info on the 63MM rad's on the top of the Stryker. Did anyone get this to work without removing the handle?

Parts are on the way, and due here early next week. Doing the loop and setup on monday or tuesday.

Any advice would be amazing. ( I can use top, or bottom for the rad, it doesn't matter much to me.

Thanks!

Dan


----------



## foreign03

I think it should be fine I use a 60mm 240 rad on the bottom and top of my case and there is a little more room. This is with fans installed on them aswell of course. So a 63mm thick rad won't be a problem. I couldn't get a push/ pull because of the handle but with a little modding you could get 4 fans in there versus just the two. On the bottom if you remove the plastic tool draw you could get 4fans and the rad to fit in nicely without any custom mods.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Trying to find out some info on the 63MM rad's on the top of the Stryker. Did anyone get this to work without removing the handle?
> 
> Parts are on the way, and due here early next week. Doing the loop and setup on monday or tuesday.
> 
> Any advice would be amazing. ( I can use top, or bottom for the rad, it doesn't matter much to me.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Dan


Why don't you mount the rad on the inside of the case and not under the top grill.

You can use the ultra thin 120 fans on the top of the case for push pull.


----------



## OneGun

With such a beautiful build why do you still have the zip ties on you psu cables???


----------



## foreign03

Sorry
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Why don't you mount the rad on the inside of the case and not under the top grill.
> 
> You can use the ultra thin 120 fans on the top of the case for push pull.


Sorry I thought he did mean having the rad on the inside of the case but just on top roof if you will section of the case.You would only have to move the handle if you were going push/pull 4 fans for this configuration.


----------



## foreign03

It
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> With such a beautiful build why do you still have the zip ties on you psu cables???


It looks good, its just keeping the cables bundled together as when they are loose they tend to wander a bit and not look uniform.


----------



## MugenSean2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Come on guys, really? Arguing about fans for 2 whole pages and still going?
> 
> It's like asking how many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop cause I get bored, lose count, and don't care.
> 
> Don't feed the Trolls.


+1


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Trying to find out some info on the 63MM rad's on the top of the Stryker. Did anyone get this to work without removing the handle?
> 
> Parts are on the way, and due here early next week. Doing the loop and setup on monday or tuesday.
> 
> Any advice would be amazing. ( I can use top, or bottom for the rad, it doesn't matter much to me.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Dan


really depends on your mobo. i cant with my mobo. simplest way is to mod the case and move the rad closer to the window ( may be different with different mobos )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> It
> 
> It looks good, its just keeping the cables bundled together as when they are loose they tend to wander a bit and not look uniform.


should look into this


----------



## foreign03

It's not my case I don't use them  just thought the OP,s cable managment was ok just my 2cents.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> It
> 
> It looks good, its just keeping the cables bundled together as when they are loose they tend to wander a bit and not look uniform.


You can really bend them to your liking as i did with mine..But mine are far from perfect as the bottom gpu i cant get the cable exactly like i want them yet.lol.But i got the top ones pretty good..It just takes some time and patience which i don't really have..But the perfectionist in me had to take off the zip ties...


----------



## foreign03

That utube video looks really good. My cables aren't tied down they are just loose can't believe I hadn't thought about doing something like this. The results speak for themselves. Thanks for the idea Mega man I'm changing over my cpu and mobo next week going to give the string tie down a shot.


----------



## Mega Man

np at all. i want to do it as well. but i am going to make my own wires when i do it to my size i want !~

make sure to show us your results !~

soon he is supposed to be doing a new build with his new 1080p camera and he said he will be redoing his tut. but i think it is pretty easy to understand

he makes an amazing build


----------



## foreign03

The pic is old I have changed quiet a bit since then like the cpu to gpu loop it is shortened and compression bits changed (was my first attempt at custom loop in the pic, so it took a second attempt to get the hose right and not so long) The gpu cable management using the string method would look great cant wait to give it a go. Always thought there must be a good way to make them look uniform. I'm changing the mobo to Asus p9x79 Deluxe and 3930k cpu. Also got another block for mosfet cooling will post a pic next week when done.


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Why don't you mount the rad on the inside of the case and not under the top grill.
> 
> You can use the ultra thin 120 fans on the top of the case for push pull.


Keeping in mind that i don't have local access for 120MM Slim fans, this may be tough to do. I have some Corsair SP/Hp series fans i plan on mounting to the bottom, but i kinda wanted to retain the filter plug in.

Putting it under the top grill, was not my intention.

I run an Asus Maximus V GENE board, and the Patriot memory does stick out more then normal memory.

That being said, This is going to be looping the video card, and CPU in one loop. Currently i'm replacing my defective H100 under warranty, and have to wait for my replacement to come in. So instead ive converted to custom loop due to my 480 being stupid hot as well.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Progress is slow due to a pump leak. As soon as that's fixed, building will continue.

Now I'm just figuring out where to place the ssd's.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Progress is slow due to a pump leak. As soon as that's fixed, building will continue.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm just figuring out where to place the ssd's.


sorry to hear about the leak.

but looks amazing !~ ssds need to go over there though


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sorry to hear about the leak.
> 
> but looks amazing !~ *ssds need to go over there though*


Thx mate! Over where?! paint skillz!

leak seems to be gone for now..just to be sure I'm super gluing it together. And ordering a new one


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Thx mate! Over where?! paint skillz!
> 
> leak seems to be gone for now..just to be sure I'm super gluing it together. And ordering a new one


over there!~ that way.... but not there ok ?

and i am glad to hear about your leak ( that it didnt cause any damage )


----------



## DutchSteph

How about this way to mount em grim? Just a piece of black plexi with all the drives mounted to it!


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayvo*
> 
> For some reason, I forgot to post this here! Got a custom made PSU cover and 2 780's recently in my Strylker case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s5.photobucket.com/user/eternalboss25/media/20130524_203539.jpg.html
> 
> http://s5.photobucket.com/user/eternalboss25/media/20130524_203529.jpg.html
> 
> http://s5.photobucket.com/user/eternalboss25/media/20130524_204314_LLS.jpg.html


I am jealous of that PSU cover


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> over there!~ that way.... but not there ok ?
> 
> and i am glad to hear about your leak ( that it didnt cause any damage )


lol! gotcha








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DutchSteph*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about this way to mount em grim? Just a piece of black plexi with all the drives mounted to it!


oh wow! nicely done









Mos def, food for thought


----------



## foreign03

Wow Dutch Steph the wiring in the back off your case is awesome nice job. I pretty much have to almost force the back panel to put it on. The front of the case is neat but the back wiring is a birds nest. I'm changing my mobo and cpu going to neaten up the wiring and use your picture as an example. I'm embarrassed lol looking at how yours has turned out in comparison.


----------



## Farbfieber

My System:
CPU: Intel Core i5 2500k @ 4GHz @ 1,185V
CPU-Cooler: Prolimatech Genesis BE @ 2x 140 Enermax T.B. Silence
Mainboard: MSI P67A GD53 (B3)
GPU: EVGA GTX 670 FTW with Backplate
RAM: 16 GB Mushkin SilverSeries DDR3-1333 CL9
Sound: Asus Xonar DX/XD 7.1
SSD: Samsung 830 128GB / Samsung 470 64GB
HDD: 1x WD 1TB / 2x WD 2TB / 2x WD 500GB (extern)
Case: CM Storm Trooper
PSU: BeQuiet StraightPower E9 600W
Case-Fans: 3x 120mm Enermax T.B. Silence / 3x 140mm Enermax T.B. Silence
Keyboard: Gigabyte Aivia Osmium
Mouse: Gigabyte M6980x
Mousepad: SteelSeries Qck+
Headphones: Superlux HD681


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> Wow Dutch Steph the wiring in the back off your case is awesome nice job. I pretty much have to almost force the back panel to put it on. The front of the case is neat but the back wiring is a birds nest. I'm changing my mobo and cpu going to neaten up the wiring and use your picture as an example. I'm embarrassed lol looking at how yours has turned out in comparison.


oh, it can't be that bad? Mind you, he's got the Stryker..so the back panel gives more room.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farbfieber*


Welcome!









Just curious on the cpu cooler, though. Those 2 fans so close to each other? Nevermind, it supposed to be like that.


----------



## Mega Man

welcome


----------



## SortOfGrim

Ohh, can you smell the glue?









The back jungle..no problem fitting the panel on but I did remove some cables.

Though I wished Cooler Master made the same panel for the trooper too.


----------



## oerfydkn09




----------



## DutchSteph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> Wow Dutch Steph the wiring in the back off your case is awesome nice job. I pretty much have to almost force the back panel to put it on. The front of the case is neat but the back wiring is a birds nest. I'm changing my mobo and cpu going to neaten up the wiring and use your picture as an example. I'm embarrassed lol looking at how yours has turned out in comparison.


Then you have to take a look behind the plexi... That's where i am hiding all of the fan wires and stuff! Good luck making yours look tidy!


----------



## DutchSteph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> oh, it can't be that bad? Mind you, he's got the Stryker..so the back panel gives more room.


Well, even with the stryker havingmore room it's still a struggle to put it on...


----------



## SortOfGrim

Progress! fixed 2 leaks..in the bottom of course








But finally got it running, first is the test fluid, then drain it and add the coolant.
Bit worried about the reservoir though, it doesn't do anything to prevent bubbles going to the pump.


also don't mind the fingerprint all over the case, WIP people: WIP!


----------



## foreign03

Oh yes it really is that bad lol. Going to put in a bit of time cleaning these wires up. Sorry for the bad pick taken from iPhone.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> 
> Oh yes it really is that bad lol. Going to put in a bit of time cleaning these wires up. Sorry for the bad pick taken from iPhone.


At least you're man enough to show us that your cables could use some management love.

See I don't take pics of the jungle I have going on back there. With all my power cables, fan cables, and 6 EL wire cables with splitters, it's a mess that I don't want to deal with. To me, as long as it looks neat through the window, I'm happy.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Saw this and just had to share it.

For Entertainment ONLY:


----------



## foreign03

Lol nice video. Who needs acohol wipes water does a better job.  will keep the mobo cooler for a while higher clocks. Yeah I was hesident in posting the pic spent a lot of hours keeping the front clean of cables but never worried about the back until it was a bit of a struggle to get the door on. Now that I'm changing cpu and mobo going to put a bit of tlc on the front and the back. Do it right the first time and I will sleep nicely


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> Lol nice video. Who needs acohol wipes water does a better job.  will keep the mobo cooler for a while higher clocks. Yeah I was hesident in posting the pic spent a lot of hours keeping the front clean of cables but never worried about the back until it was a bit of a struggle to get the door on. Now that I'm changing cpu and mobo going to put a bit of tlc on the front and the back. Do it right the first time and I will sleep nicely


Might take this into consideration when installing new motherboard. Before you tighten it down, I'd run the cables with connections to the bottom of the motherboard behind it. Hopefully you can see this from these pics of my rig:


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Might take this into consideration when installing new motherboard. Before you tighten it down, I'd run the cables with connections to the bottom of the motherboard behind it. Hopefully you can see this from these pics of my rig:


definitely good advice. you can also squeeze your 2 pin and 3 pin ( front panel headers ) through your tie down cutouts. then then down. helps me alot with keeping my back cords clean


----------



## TeeBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knight091*
> 
> Well crap.... ya I was going to make my own but thought this would be faster. I do not mind making my own but will have to make it custom for the water pump and lines. Ya got to keep both GTX 690 etc cool..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will cover the PSU cover with this... http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=32601
> 
> My computer


kind of off topic but how you liking that swiftech micro res? im thinking about getting one myself or the new xspc res


----------



## foreign03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Might take this into consideration when installing new motherboard. Before you tighten it down, I'd run the cables with connections to the bottom of the motherboard behind it. Hopefully you can see this from these pics of my rig:
> 
> Thanks for the advice will give it a shot. Looks very neat nice job btw.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> 
> Oh yes it really is that bad lol. Going to put in a bit of time cleaning these wires up. Sorry for the bad pick taken from iPhone.


That doesn't look too bad. Here's mine:


----------



## gertryytli

Sassanou i love your mods and i have watched this bmpc 3 at least 20 times
I want to know how u do it PLEASE i love rog and i want same, i buy same case because i Love this mod very much
Just write or do some pictures if you want help me and i know that case is gone very cool dude!
Please

And my English ins´t very good


----------



## gertryytli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sassanou*
> 
> Hello !
> 
> Here is the Modding that I have done on the Stryker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can go there to see my work (only the Modding) in this video :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you will enjoy


Sassanou i love your mods and i have watched this bmpc 3 at least 20 times
I want to know how u do it PLEASE i love rog and i want same, i buy same case because i Love this mod very much
Just write or do some pictures if you want help me and i know that case is gone very cool dude!
Please

And my English ins´t very good


----------



## SortOfGrim

Better send him a PM, gertryytli


----------



## gertryytli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Better send him a PM, gertryytli


What means PM ?Rly i want this mod too in my stryker


----------



## NorKris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertryytli*
> 
> What means PM ?Rly i want this mod too in my stryker


M = message and the P is "Private" ... noting is private at the internet anymore


----------



## gertryytli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorKris*
> 
> M = massage and the P is "Private" ... noting is private at the internet anymore


Yeah i agree cuz Usa do some seacter mission when they save all ur phone calls and post and stuff and i hope they dont see me


----------



## gertryytli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beastmith*
> 
> |
> 
> OMG!! I love those HAF X PSU covers! I'm still waiting for it to be on stock. Then I'm going to get some pictures and apply as part of the club. People here helped me a lot of ideas on modding my Trooper case. Can't wait to show u guys my ghetto mod of this case


''

Where u got these psu covers?


----------



## SortOfGrim

a private massage?


----------



## gertryytli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> a private massage?


Dude i know message is sent about 45 min ago


----------



## gertryytli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertryytli*
> 
> Dude i know message is sent about 45 min ago


not 45







25*


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertryytli*
> 
> not 45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25*


You can edit your posts, then you don't have to make new ones. Just click on the pencil button at the bottom-left of your post.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Well, very bad news..pump leaked again








But I'm still optimistic, although my wallet isn't. Gotta wait till payday.


----------



## foreign03

Sorry to hear about the pump, when I started a custom loop I made myself a budget of about $500 that went straight out the window I'm too scared to look at my receipts these days lol. People with dual gpu,s running in SLI do you get stutter well noticeable stutter?? Always gone with one gpu and upgraded every 6-8months but been thinking about going the sli route. I've got the 3930k so it will scale well x16 x16 pcie but am hesitant because of the stutter. If there is any these days as I heard its pretty good just would like any feedback. Thank you


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> Sorry to hear about the pump, when I started a custom loop I made myself a budget of about $500 that went straight out the window I'm too scared to look at my receipts these days lol. People with dual gpu,s running in SLI do you get stutter well noticeable stutter?? Always gone with one gpu and upgraded every 6-8months but been thinking about going the sli route. I've got the 3930k so it will scale well x16 x16 pcie but am hesitant because of the stutter. If there is any these days as I heard its pretty good just would like any feedback. Thank you


i use amd 7970s and no. you can talk to red in the 83xx club in my sig. he would be a good resource for that.


----------



## dangerdan87

I got some free time, so I made a plate to mount a 360mm radiator too.
It's still in the rough, but hopefully it will support it.




X-doc is going to be a slim DVD drive


----------



## ronquilent

Someone mentioned a L-bracket for mounting a 360mm to the front of the case? Where can I find one, what size should I get, and where would I screw it into the rad and frame of the case?
Is there a better/easier way to deal with front mounting a 360mm with 3 x 120mm fans pushing through?

Thanks!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> Someone mentioned a L-bracket for mounting a 360mm to the front of the case? Where can I find one, what size should I get, and where would I screw it into the rad and frame of the case?
> Is there a better/easier way to deal with front mounting a 360mm with 3 x 120mm fans pushing through?
> 
> Thanks!


frozencpu.com if you live in Merica, highflow.nl for Europeans


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> Someone mentioned a L-bracket for mounting a 360mm to the front of the case? Where can I find one, what size should I get, and where would I screw it into the rad and frame of the case?
> Is there a better/easier way to deal with front mounting a 360mm with 3 x 120mm fans pushing through?
> 
> Thanks!


ace hardware or home depot. any hardware supply. i prefer ace as it has screws too.


----------



## ronquilent

What size do you get? And will the holes line up to the side of a 5.25" bay and the rad?

Something like this: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Everbilt-5-in-Zinc-Plated-Corner-Brace-15212/202585414?N=1z0xd71#specifications ?


----------



## Mega Man

they mostly line up. size does not matter. i just used long bolts.


----------



## ronquilent

Is there a difference in fitting or quality of what SortOfGrim linked to on frozencpu.com and the one that can be bought from home depot?


----------



## foreign03

X-doc is going to be a slim DVD drive[/quote]

I really like the idea of replacing the dock with a slim DVD drive. Let me know how it goes if its a tricky mod. I have a blue ray drive that I use and I would love to get rid of it and if possible use the xdock instead as an alternate drive. As I could then fit x3 fans or even a 240mm rad or 360mm if possible at the front.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> Is there a difference in fitting or quality of what SortOfGrim linked to on frozencpu.com and the one that can be bought from home depot?


yes the ones @ fq were made to be used like this. and ends up looking better. but i never see it as it is hidden so i dont car about looks. same effect.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Did someone here wrote about making some sort of plexiglass or aluminum cover to hide the cables of the back I/O?


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Did someone here wrote about making some sort of plexiglass or aluminum cover to hide the cables of the back I/O?


I started that conversation but have not pursued it. I have since moved the case to a corner and it hides the wires now. I did make a rough draft design though that resembled a box with hinges mounted on the back side so it can be opened and then magnets to hold it shut. i also had it with a fan mount and tunnel to continue the exhaust 140mm spot.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> I started that conversation but have not pursued it. I have since moved the case to a corner and it hides the wires now. I did make a rough draft design though that resembled a box with hinges mounted on the back side so it can be opened and then magnets to hold it shut. i also had it with a fan mount and tunnel to continue the exhaust 140mm spot.


Do you still have that rough draft?
I'm thinking about a plexiglass or maybe aluminum..see awesome paint skillz


----------



## benben84

I'll see if I can find it. Otherwise I'll make another sweet mspaiint draft haha

EDIT: Couldn't find it so recreated it quickly. Some of the angles were matched up better on the original and i had dimensions and even a pattern to follow for cutting the sheetmetal out too. Just needed a handbrake for the bends.


----------



## benben84

SortOfGrim, are you tossing ideas around about building something like this?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> SortOfGrim, are you tossing ideas around about building something like this?


I am indeed. I want something quick, easy, and cheap but still looking good.
So one idea is with hinges and the other with magnets?
---
If anyone else has got other ideas, feel free to chip in


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I am indeed. I want something quick, easy, and cheap but still looking good.
> So one idea is with hinges and the other with magnets?
> ---
> If anyone else has got other ideas, feel free to chip in


No, hinges would go on wiring side panel (rear) and the magnets would go on the motherboard side panel(front) to hold it closed.

This would be a neat thing to see built. I just don't have the time right now, getting a house ready for selling.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I want something quick, easy, and cheap but still looking good.


That's how I like my women..


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> No, hinges would go on wiring side panel (rear) and the magnets would go on the motherboard side panel(front) to hold it closed.
> 
> This would be a neat thing to see built. I just don't have the time right now, getting a house ready for selling.


aha. However your design does look more labor intensive.
Good luck selling your house!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> That's how I like my women..


----------



## foreign03

Would be a great little project for someone and if done right would look pretty awesome too.


----------



## dangerdan87

Got the radiator mounted. Still in the works still, though.
I don't have access to a CNC, so I had to do everything by hand....

Good thing is, is that you won't be able to see the cuts when I'm finished.


----------



## Karganeth

Thanks for the previous replies regarding build questions I had. You've all been super great! I'd like to ask how many of you have fans pulling air in from the bottom? Storm Stryker gives the option to have 2 fans at the bottom of the case. I was looking at getting 2 intake fans to put at the bottom and then either a H80i to be replaced by the exhaust fan and then the top 200mm fan to be replaced by 2 x 120 or 2 x 140mm fans. Second option would be to keep the two fans at the bottom and instead of getting the H80i, I'd opt for the H100i for the top, in this case removing the stock 200mm fan. Although I hear H100i should be pulling in cool air rather than expelling hot air I think so it seems sort of pointless, no? Although there would be 2 x 120mm fans pulling in air from the bottom so perhaps it is alright for the H100i to work as an exhaust? Thanks everyone!


----------



## foreign03

Looking good there dangerdan87


----------



## foreign03

On the top of the case with a 240mm rad I've had exhaust vs intake and there really isn't a huge difference however intake will suck in nice cool air over the rad and help dissipate heat a little better, keeping the cpu temps in check. Running hot air through the rad sort of defeats the purpose of having a radiator dissipate heat in the first place. Just my 2 cents


----------



## WCGoleta

Hello fellow troopers, first off I must say this thread is awesome, so much helpful information. I finally made an account here and I owe all credit to this thread. Anyways I got a trooper a little over a month ago, and in that time I have been doing some mods and sleeving to get ready for my main components, I just ordered a GTX 780 and 2 Samsung 840 pro 256gb yesterday! Going to make the 2 and a half hour trip to Microcenter this weekend to get my RIVE, 3930k, ram, and some peripherals, maybe a touchscreen monitor.... Here are a couple pictures of what I have been working on:


I did the handle mod, but I also ended up cutting, shaping, sanding, and painting a sturdy piece of metal to give the handle more strength, in hindsight I should of just made a whole new handle instead of messing with the old one. Also for added strengh I used washers with the steel rivets, this handle is damn strong.


This shows my GT ap15s under the handle, you can see the back handle which i made the same way as the other part, using a vice to bend these things make it such a breeze. I tried doing it without one and it was just miserable...


I got a mitron boot drive selector..hidden ssd? It was pretty much 2 pieces of thin metal and a pcb so it was easy to bend cleanly with the vice (since i took this pic I made the bend cleaner and fixed it up with some paint) and cut down


I had to cut a hole in the side of the 5.25" drive bay to fit the connectors and cable for the hd selector. I have since cleaned up the paint on this as well, pretty sweet though huh? a hidden physical boot drive selector inside of my locked computer ha

This is my first computer build so any input is appreciated, I was lucky enough to get a bunch of scholarships so I get to go totally overkill with this. I have friends who have regular access to a ton of tools like CNC machines etc.., so I am getting to design and make some custom parts. I was thinking of making a PSU cover as well as a couple acrylic plates etched with some really cool art by my friend at Mission Tattoo. I am also going to add a window to the side panel, maybe two like the relatively recent post by unitmatrixzero, if I can figure that one out.
I have a couple questions too, first is it more appropriate to start a new thread for the build log and just post major updates on here? I have a lot of photos and I dont want to clog this thread up with a ton of my pictures.

2. As for airflow I need some suggestions, currently have an h100i in the top in push/pull, getting a BitFenix spectre pro 140mm led for the fan in the back, as well as 2 corsair sp120 high performance and 2 af120 high performance fans on the way, SP for the rad, and AF for the fans at the bottom. I was hoping to have the h100i exhausting air because I had to get rid of the filter on the top to make room for the extra fans and my room is pretty dusty (adding a thin layer of some filter material wouldnt be a big deal though). I also have the bottom hard drive cage (with the HDs) facing the side so its air flow is completely separated from the rest of the case, the upper HD cage is completely open and blowing air into the case across where my graphics card will be. I wanted to have the top and rear exhausting (I have 2 GT ap 15s up top the radiator, 2 sp120s below the radiator, and the exhaust fan), then having sthe 1 stock led fan taking air in, and the 2 AF120s for intake as well. Is there a better way to set the fans up? I know i want to keep positive pressure in the case and I am not sure if that will work with 5 outtake fans (4 on rad) and 3 intake fans. I could mock up pictures if that will make it easier.

3. Has anyone had luck removing or sleeving the usb 3 cables from the front panel? I have been sleeving my fans, all the cables from the fan controller, all the cables that I didnt remove from the front panel (gotta wait for a lot of them until I get my MOBO so I know what size they need to be cut down to). I am also sleeving all of my PSU cables (again waiting for the MOBO). I got a ton of things from Lutro0 Customs and I must say that stuff is great! The stiff line sleeve (using Black/white) looks amazing, the white especially with his custom wire underneath, the crimper and other tools work like a dream, and it is apparent that no expense was spared on his part in finding the best parts for the job (terminals, heatshrink, tools, etc.. all are better than any I have tried recently). After I made a pretty big order, Lutro0 called me personally and gave me a bunch of suggestions for the sleeving I am doing, answered all of my questions, and threw in a bunch of extra things I needed for free! He even included some cool free stuff like pens, stickers, and non retail tools and sleeve, so I definitely owe him a big thanks.

4. How many leds can the front panel power? I have a bunch of leds which I am connecting to some re-purposed PCB's (I am connecting 4 leds to each PCB and making an enclosure for them) and I dont want to overload the front panel or anything. For this build I am trying to make all of the lights be on switchs. Right now I have a sexy vandal switch (fits perfectly in the smaller hole in the back next to the water cooling holes) controlling the cold cathodes, and I still have all these individual leds as well as a RingPuk that need to be on a switch.

Anyways sorry for the long post, I am just excited to join the club! This case is so cool, its been a lot of fun working on it. Let me know what you guys think


----------



## WCGoleta

I just realized since I started that post earlier today someone asked almost the exact same question about the h100i hah


----------



## OneGun

I tried a AF 120 for the bottom intake and it had a tough time going through the fan filters..I went with two SP120s Hi Perf editions and i get so much more air into my case..And i use my H100i as an exhaust up top and have zero issues with heat as i have 4 SP120s intaking cool air to filter through the Radiator..


----------



## Karganeth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> On the top of the case with a 240mm rad I've had exhaust vs intake and there really isn't a huge difference however intake will suck in nice cool air over the rad and help dissipate heat a little better, keeping the cpu temps in check. Running hot air through the rad sort of defeats the purpose of having a radiator dissipate heat in the first place. Just my 2 cents


Yeah that's what I thought too. I do want to keep my components heat down but at the same time I don't really want to give the radiator a job it wasn't ideally meant for. Besides if I were to, I'd be going against mother nature.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> I tried a AF 120 for the bottom intake and it had a tough time going through the fan filters..I went with two SP120s Hi Perf editions and i get so much more air into my case..And i use my H100i as an exhaust up top and have zero issues with heat as i have 4 SP120s intaking cool air to filter through the Radiator..


Seems like these Corsair fans sure draw in air quite well but they also seem to quite loud? Are they as loud as the dBA figure suggests? I've been considering this fan: http://www.scan.co.uk/products/120mm-enermax-uccl12-cluster-twister-fan-%28mbt%29-veri-speed-white-led-%28on-off%29-inc-rubber-a-v-plugs

It seems to be extremely quiet and relatively good at airflow, although not as good as the Corsair ones but comparing fan noise with the Corsair it seems to be a hell of a lot quieter? I'm considering installing 2 of these at the bottom of the case and hopefully a h100i as an exhaust at top or 2 x 140mm exhaust fans at the top


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dangerdan87*










push/pull?


----------



## dangerdan87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> push/pull?


Just pull.

I will create an acrylic insert for the stryker's face plate, which will hold a dust filter and a radiator grill for looks


----------



## Kimomono

Alright, so I'm stuck and need some help as to what to do for a color theme in my case. Right now I have the asus p8z77-v, h-100i, and stock case fans/controllers for color.
I plan on buying a
Asus DC2OC GeForce GTX 660 Ti (possibly x2)
and
Corsair AX860i

Which leaves me thinking red would be the way to go, but I don't know how to swing that with my mobo being blue?

Granted you won't really see much of the color on either the gpu or the psu, and I might make a psu cover, so would blue be better? But then the perfectionist in me wouldn't like the red LED for the controller on the case. Right now I'm waiting on color theme to figure out what cable sleeve accent color/LED colors to order. :/ Any ideas?


----------



## CM Aztec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimomono*
> 
> Alright, so I'm stuck and need some help as to what to do for a color theme in my case. Right now I have the asus p8z77-v, h-100i, and stock case fans/controllers for color.
> I plan on buying a
> Asus DC2OC GeForce GTX 660 Ti (possibly x2)
> and
> Corsair AX860i
> 
> Which leaves me thinking red would be the way to go, but I don't know how to swing that with my mobo being blue?
> 
> Granted you won't really see much of the color on either the gpu or the psu, and I might make a psu cover, so would blue be better? But then the perfectionist in me wouldn't like the red LED for the controller on the case. Right now I'm waiting on color theme to figure out what cable sleeve accent color/LED colors to order. :/ Any ideas?


the mobo color will be pretty unnoticeable after you fill your rig with components, if it does bother you buy some led strips,


----------



## TonyV43

Going White.....


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimomono*
> 
> Alright, so I'm stuck and need some help as to what to do for a color theme in my case. Right now I have the asus p8z77-v, h-100i, and stock case fans/controllers for color.
> I plan on buying a
> Asus DC2OC GeForce GTX 660 Ti (possibly x2)
> and
> Corsair AX860i
> 
> Which leaves me thinking red would be the way to go, but I don't know how to swing that with my mobo being blue?
> 
> Granted you won't really see much of the color on either the gpu or the psu, and I might make a psu cover, so would blue be better? But then the perfectionist in me wouldn't like the red LED for the controller on the case. Right now I'm waiting on color theme to figure out what cable sleeve accent color/LED colors to order. :/ Any ideas?


Forget about the Cosair AX860i if you still what a Corsair destpite the overprice and the coil whine get the normal AX860

Or get one of the just as good but cheaper options

Last 860 watts is plain overkill you can do it with 650 watts if its two GTX 660 ti cards


----------



## js593

Last week, i made a purchase i thought i would regret ever doing.

My H100, and my Arctic cooling package is gone. H100 is gone in for warranty, and will be sold off when it comes back, the A/C hybrid system is for sale locally.

I picked up myself an XSPC "budget" kit and put it all together. Took me 2 days to plan everything out.

By the time i got it all together, put the fluid in etc.. Went to boot up the computer, video card was putting some really wierd **** on output. It would randomly disconnect from the TV, it would randomly have lines running across the screen.

So, i called up my buddy, we thought the video card was fried. We swapped in his 480 with the water block, to find DIFFERENT issues. The video didn't look like it should, there were color array's that were out of "sync". I could only imagine one thing, something was wrong with my board.

Well, was i sure wrong. We swapped out the HDMI cables to find that the one i was using had ONE frayed strand. I found this really odd as the cable worked perfectly fine on my Benq monitor, but wouldn't work on the TV. Swapped the cable, and it seems to be working good now.

So, i got curious, was my other card actually fried? Nope! I put the stock heat sink back on, plugged it in, and found that it worked fine. So, i asked my buddy, how much you want for it? He said, gimme 160 for the card AND the waterblock. How could i go wrong?

Now, i have my 480 waiting for the water block, an extra rad, some fittings, and will be running an SLI480 setup!

After much waiting, finally the beast is coming together.

Here's a couple pics of the single card setup.

Enjoy

http://s94.photobucket.com/user/js593/media/IMG_6713_zpse90c8ace.jpg.html

http://s94.photobucket.com/user/js593/media/IMG_6716_zps2bb33c27.jpg.html


----------



## NorKris

nice but needs a cleanup


----------



## jktmas

pic dump, dont remember what i all did since the last pics, still need to put the usb cables behind the mobo, need to get some new fans, and i have a whole list of new parts & stuff once i get the money. I also have my not exactly OCN flame in there.


----------



## Mega Man

welcome you guys !~


----------



## gatolimb

MI Rig.

Case: Cooler MAster Stryker White
MB: Gigabyte z68x-ud3h-b3
CPU: Intel Core i5 - 2500k (4.3 GHz)
MEM: corsair vengeance 16GB DDR3 (1600Mhz)
HDD: Western digital caviar green 1tb 64mb cache
SDD: sandisk extreme 120 GB : Read 550 MB/s - Write 510 MB/s
VGA: EVGA Geforce Nvidia 670 FTW
PSU: Corsair TX750M Semi-Modular
Sensor de temperatura: Sentry 2
Monitor: Lg Led 23 Flatron E2360 (1920X1080)
Keyboard: Corsair vengeance k60
Mouse: razer deathadder 3500dpi
Headset: Plantronics 780
Mouse Pad: Razer Goliathus

Refrigeracion:

Rad: XSPC Rs360
Block CPU: XSPC Raystorm
Block Vga: Koolance Full Coverage
Pump - Reservorio: X2O 750 Dual
Aditive: Mayhems Blueberry
OS: Widows 7 Professional (64-bit)


----------



## OneGun

Sweet rig sir..You gonna get a AF140 with a blue ring for the back exhaust?


----------



## Mega Man

welcome man


----------



## Kimomono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Forget about the Cosair AX860i if you still what a Corsair destpite the overprice and the coil whine get the normal AX860
> 
> Or get one of the just as good but cheaper options
> 
> Last 860 watts is plain overkill you can do it with 650 watts if its two GTX 660 ti cards


I had chose Corsair just cause I've always had good experiences with them, and the 860 because I want the option to expand my watercooling setup and possibly run my gtx465 as a dedicated physX depending on if it helps or bottlenecks the system. Plus the LEDs, fans, fan controller, four HDDs, etc.

But I've been trying to figure out a good 750w-850w range PSU to go with and I'm open to sugggestions. PSUs are probably the thing I know least about.


----------



## gertryytli

agree


----------



## shilka

This is one is just as good if not better then the AX860

http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=75060

Its on sale from NCIX only and at 114,27$ its a steal

The AX860 is 199$ from the same site

Also has far less problems with coil whine then the Corsonic units


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Just found that I can get a storm trooper windowed side panel for £16.50







No dremel cutting for me!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Just found that I can get a storm trooper windowed side panel for £16.50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No dremel cutting for me!


nice !~


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WCGoleta*
> 
> Hello fellow troopers, first off I must say this thread is awesome, so much helpful information.


















Good choice in fans, are those the 1850rpm?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyV43*
> 
> Going White.....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


A white Trooper,







Next mod: a black Stryker?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> http://s94.photobucket.com/user/js593/media/IMG_6713_zpse90c8ace.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s94.photobucket.com/user/js593/media/IMG_6716_zps2bb33c27.jpg.html


red still looks amazing







May I assume that is uv light?
You should tidy those cables a bit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga69*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatolimb*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!

















I like the coolant color


----------



## jktmas

new profile pic i just threw together, might look familiar to you guys


----------



## Kimomono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> This is one is just as good if not better then the AX860
> 
> http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=75060
> 
> Its on sale from NCIX only and at 114,27$ its a steal
> 
> The AX860 is 199$ from the same site
> 
> Also has far less problems with coil whine then the Corsonic units


Hmmm... That's very tempting. The reviews look great from what I can see. And being 80 plus platinum for that price? The only thing I might have a complaint about is the semi-modular design. I plan on sleeving so I may have to do some modding...


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> red still looks amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May I assume that is uv light?


Nope! Stuck with clean red non-UV dye. I still like to be able to sleep at night without too much going on. I'm putting on a master switch for the rear fan, and all the LED's inside the unit.

Next up is a dual SLI card. I think i will put a different coolant in there though, i would like some with that metallic flake (Mayhem Aurora) fluid. I'm not sure how much that kills the pump life though, I will have to look into it!.


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorKris*
> 
> nice but needs a cleanup


Ive tried cleaning this rig up multiple times. There's nothing more i can do other then re-routing the tubes a bit differently (which will be done when the SLI goes in)

This case is terrible with a 30MM+ rad, won't fit up top at all, BARELY fits in the bottom.

If your looking at the wiring, its nearly impossible with 3 drives, and all the other accessories i have in this rig.

If you think the front is bad, you should see the rear... Its like an atom bomb went off, and left an aray of copper everywhere.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Ive tried cleaning this rig up multiple times. There's nothing more i can do other then re-routing the tubes a bit differently (which will be done when the SLI goes in)
> This case is terrible with a 30MM+ rad, won't fit up top at all, BARELY fits in the bottom.
> If your looking at the wiring, its nearly impossible with 3 drives, and all the other accessories i have in this rig.
> If you think the front is bad, you should see the rear... Its like an atom bomb went off, and left an aray of copper everywhere.


you could get this

it would require some cutting

or

put the rad vertically, many folks here have done similar.


or get a pedestal


----------



## marc0053

Added some new toys to the CM storm Trooper


----------



## CM Aztec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Added some new toys to the CM storm Trooper


what cpu cooler is that?

your psu is an overkill


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Aztec*
> 
> what cpu cooler is that?
> 
> your psu is an overkill


Its a Swiftech H220


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Added some new toys to the CM storm Trooper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CM Aztec*
> 
> your psu is an overkill
Click to expand...

There's no such thing as overkill here at OCN









Pity those tubes are so long, otherwise you could've put the graphics card in the top slot.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> There's no such thing as overkill here at OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pity those tubes are so long, otherwise you could've put the graphics card in the top slot.


+1 on the overkill -1 on the too long he can fix that by draining and cutting the tubing.

looks great btw


----------



## NSKLAM

I am currently still planning out my next build using the CM Storm Stryker
Got a couple of questions and was wondering if any experts can help

My planned specs are:
Case - CM Storm Stryker
CPU - i7 4770K
Motherboard - ASUS Z87 Sabertooth
GPU - MSI GTX660 Ti

Cooling Unit - Corsair H80i
Extra Fans - Corsair SP120 x 2 (if necessary)

My first question is regarding Cooling and Air flow
How should I be setting up the H80i Radiator? Push Pull configuration exhaust at the back?
Anyone have a similar build and could share which direction my fans should be facing?

Second question is regarding Power
How much juice is enough to run this? I am thinking of getting a 650W but I see most people run with much higher wattage.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ronquilent

How do you guys determine the CPU/GPU temp to rad fans & pump RPM curve? I have 3 GT AP-15s in push and connected to the mobo which can change the voltage and a PWM pump. I'm new to SpeedFan and am not really sure where to start in terms of finding tune points as well as just understanding all the options in the software relevant to watercooling.


----------



## jktmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NSKLAM*
> 
> I am currently still planning out my next build using the CM Storm Stryker
> Got a couple of questions and was wondering if any experts can help
> 
> My planned specs are:
> Case - CM Storm Stryker
> CPU - i7 4770K
> Motherboard - ASUS Z87 Sabertooth
> GPU - MSI GTX660 Ti
> 
> Cooling Unit - Corsair H80i
> Extra Fans - Corsair SP120 x 2 (if necessary)
> 
> My first question is regarding Cooling and Air flow
> How should I be setting up the H80i Radiator? Push Pull configuration exhaust at the back?
> Anyone have a similar build and could share which direction my fans should be facing?
> 
> Second question is regarding Power
> How much juice is enough to run this? I am thinking of getting a 650W but I see most people run with much higher wattage.
> 
> Thanks in advance


I have my H80 in push pull using the default fans and it works great


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NSKLAM*
> 
> I am currently still planning out my next build using the CM Storm Stryker
> Got a couple of questions and was wondering if any experts can help
> 
> My planned specs are:
> Case - CM Storm Stryker
> CPU - i7 4770K
> Motherboard - ASUS Z87 Sabertooth
> GPU - MSI GTX660 Ti
> 
> Cooling Unit - Corsair H80i
> Extra Fans - Corsair SP120 x 2 (if necessary)
> 
> My first question is regarding Cooling and Air flow
> How should I be setting up the H80i Radiator? Push Pull configuration exhaust at the back?
> Anyone have a similar build and could share which direction my fans should be facing?
> 
> Second question is regarding Power
> How much juice is enough to run this? I am thinking of getting a 650W but I see most people run with much higher wattage.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hello fellow member,

To answer your first question....

If you go with the h80i, mount it just as you described, exhaust and push pull if you will on the case rear mount. As far as fans facing the right direction here is a simple trick that all fans of any size follow.... the "pretty side" of the fan where as the fan frame brace is not attached is the intake, and the portion with the brace lines is the exhaust. Here's an example....

Exhaust. In your case, your route chosen.



Intake. Still viable option.



Leave the stock 200mm fan up top alone and for your front 2 hard drive cage fans, orientate them to intake from from through case, not the side. Here are some picture examples.....



(Thank you *senna89* for the lovely example)

For your second question, a 650w Power Supply is going to be able to handle the system well, no need to go higher unless you want to plan on having SLI or another means of more power draw. I would recommend a gold rated power supply as they will stay as close to that mark under stress most efficiently....Let me know if your need advice further on this.

Side Note: I have just finished a Stryker build with similar specs for a friend. Only difference was the mobo (I went with giga ud4) , gpu, went with zotac 670, same price as the 660ti and the corsair h100i. Just the main differences but you have a solid choice of parts.

Please feel free to private message (P.M.) me if you have any further questions, need part advice, or case modding. I have done many builds 3 with the trooper/stryker series and all with full customs water loops and heavily modded. If you need some help working around your build may it be cable management or just friendly advice im here!

Have fun and enjoy the build!

-Cheers

SgtGates


----------



## justinwebb

Lol


----------



## OneGun




----------



## SortOfGrim

bump


----------



## jdsb52

Hey guys, just found this and thought id join, heres my Storm-Trooper build, built april 2012, sill running stock case fans (soon to be upgraded) 990FX w/ FX-8120, GTX550ti 2gb (gonna get a new bigger card (maybe GTX-770 with a view of getting another when i can afford it) and have this as physx card, 4gb RAM ( will be upgraded soon), corsair HX-850 psu, plus your normal hhd, blu-ray drive.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdsb52*
> 
> Hey guys, just found this and thought id join, heres my Storm-Trooper build, built april 2012, sill running stock case fans (soon to be upgraded) 990FX w/ FX-8120, GTX550ti 2gb (gonna get a new bigger card (maybe GTX-770 with a view of getting another when i can afford it) and have this as physx card, 4gb RAM ( will be upgraded soon), corsair HX-850 psu, plus your normal hhd, blu-ray drive.


welcome !~ should throw your rig up in rig builder ( upper right hand corner of this page ) and put it in your sig !~


----------



## oerfydkn09

update


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdsb52*
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> welcome !~ should throw your rig up in rig builder ( upper right hand corner of this page ) and put it in your sig !~
Click to expand...

1st of all







&







, 2nd







and 3rd your rig could do with some wheels (casters)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oerfydkn09*
> 
> update


Now that's one busy front! I should get on of those for my htpc, how's the Antec Veris working for you?


----------



## Mega Man

nice
keep it comming


----------



## jdsb52

Kl didnt see tht there, will do! thanks


----------



## jdsb52

gd idea, but those tins are just temp, nxt week will be building a nice stand for it out of maple to match rest of my bedroom furniture!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Finally the new pump arrived...finally.
Redid the loop a bit, leak tested twice, found a tiny leak, the (expensive) culprit: a Bitspower 90 degree angle fitting
Still in the test phase here.

To do list:

properly attach the pedestal
Add fan controller
Wire all fans
wire the disk drives
add a bit of light
WIP pics:


edit: shoot, I noticed I still got the micro res upside down, oh well.

---
Now I'm gonna relax with The last of us


----------



## SecretAgentHam

Hey guys, I've been meaning to do my first case mod and was just wondering if any of you can point me in the right direction. I just ordered a replacement I/O panel for my trooper and I want to swap out the Led lights for blue ones. I want to make my whole case blue soon and the red power button is killing me :-( anyone know which types of LEDs I should purchase? Thanks!


----------



## jdsb52

can anyone recommend some good air flow setups for the storm trooper, still using stock fans, but gonna need to upgrade and (probs add more) seeing as im gonna upgrade to a quite powerful graphics card, want it to be super cool in the case (and DUST FREE...mostly), still using stock fans, gonna replace the top 200 with 2 140's seeing as the bearings are going in it, and probs upgrade the back n two fronts aswell to more powerfull fans


----------



## jdsb52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SecretAgentHam*
> 
> Hey guys, I've been meaning to do my first case mod and was just wondering if any of you can point me in the right direction. I just ordered a replacement I/O panel for my trooper and I want to swap out the Led lights for blue ones. I want to make my whole case blue soon and the red power button is killing me :-( anyone know which types of LEDs I should purchase? Thanks!


LED OCD lol


----------



## SecretAgentHam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdsb52*
> 
> LED OCD lol


pretty much haha. I really like the case and it would be my first project. Seems like a good start


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SecretAgentHam*
> 
> Hey guys, I've been meaning to do my first case mod and was just wondering if any of you can point me in the right direction. I just ordered a replacement I/O panel for my trooper and I want to swap out the Led lights for blue ones. I want to make my whole case blue soon and the red power button is killing me :-( anyone know which types of LEDs I should purchase? Thanks!


This has been talked about in the thread already a few times but not sure which pages. Best bet is to do a Search This Thread at the top.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdsb52*
> 
> can anyone recommend some good air flow setups for the storm trooper, still using stock fans, but gonna need to upgrade and (probs add more) seeing as im gonna upgrade to a quite powerful graphics card, want it to be super cool in the case (and DUST FREE...mostly), still using stock fans, gonna replace the top 200 with 2 140's seeing as the bearings are going in it, and probs upgrade the back n two fronts aswell to more powerfull fans


When I had my Matrix with stock cooler I preferred to have 2 front fans blowing in, and not using the window side panel. God that thing produced heat, glad I'm







it now








I would also recommend to use 1 bottom mounted fan, the more cool air towards the gpu the better.
The top and back would blow the heat out.


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oerfydkn09*
> 
> update


and people say there's no use for 5.25 bays anymore.


----------



## jdsb52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> When I had my Matrix with stock cooler I preferred to have 2 front fans blowing in, and not using the window side panel. God that thing produced heat, glad I'm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would also recommend to use 1 bottom mounted fan, the more cool air towards the gpu the better.
> The top and back would blow the heat out.


yh not a big fan of side windows, especially when your cabling is a mess lol, but the vent holes are on the side of the trooper aren't very good at keeping the dust out either, n was thinking of putting in a bottom mount, seeing as the stand im gonna build gonna have cut outs for the vents on the bottom and open sides with removable dust filter material covering them, kind of maybe thinking about looking at getting a Corsair H100i but my xigmatek ageir does do well at getting rid of heat, anyone one know of any fans that have similar performace to the corsair af and sp fans, but with LED's.


----------



## jdsb52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> and people say there's no use for 5.25 bays anymore.


theres always a use for 5.25 bays, those ppl are dumb lol, nice busy front there!


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SecretAgentHam*
> 
> Hey guys, I've been meaning to do my first case mod and was just wondering if any of you can point me in the right direction. I just ordered a replacement I/O panel for my trooper and I want to swap out the Led lights for blue ones. I want to make my whole case blue soon and the red power button is killing me :-( anyone know which types of LEDs I should purchase? Thanks!


For the power button, HDD light, and Power light all you need is 3mm Blue LEDs. I got my green ones from FrozenCPU.com for 50 cents each. They are very easy to install with a soldering iron. Just remember one thing, of the 2 wires coming out the new LEDs that you'll need to get, the longer wire is the + positive side.

As for the three tiny fan controller LEDs, I'm currently looking into these as I'm wanting to change these out as well and I believe they are 1.6mm x 0.8mm x 0.8mm SMD (surface mounted) LEDs, but I don't know about this for sure as I have not tried them yet. I do hope to try these out soon.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Now I'm gonna relax with The last of us


No Spoilers so don't worry. I loved this game and how they only gave you enough bullets and supplies to barely make it through different parts of the game. I picked it up on Friday, day it came out and had it beat by Saturday at 3:00pm. Total playing time for me was 18 hours.

I absolutely hated the autosave bug I ran into after having to update the game. This bug made it so autosave didn't work, manual saving didn't work, and trophies not work. Luckily I kept my console on the entire time so I wouldn't lose all my progress. Oh course once I finally beat the game and shut off the console I did lose everything, but the story was very good and worth playing again.

Hopefully you haven't ran into this bug, but if you have there is an easy fix. Once you download and install the update for the game, load up the game to the menu screeen. Then quit the game and go to the PS main menu (XMB). Next restart up the game and you're good to go from there.

Once you've beaten it, share your thoughts about it, without spoiling it for others of course.


----------



## SecretAgentHam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> For the power button, HDD light, and Power light all you need is 3mm Blue LEDs. I got my green ones from FrozenCPU.com for 50 cents each. They are very easy to install with a soldering iron. Just remember one thing, of the 2 wires coming out the new LEDs that you'll need to get, the longer wire is the + positive side.
> 
> As for the three tiny fan controller LEDs, I'm currently looking into these as I'm wanting to change these out as well and I believe they are 1.6mm x 0.8mm x 0.8mm SMD (surface mounted) LEDs, but I don't know about this for sure as I have not tried them yet. I do hope to try these out soon.
> 
> Hope this helps.


very much appreciated! I'll try to figure out the fan controller sizes and pass on the info once I know. Thanks again!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> No Spoilers so don't worry. I loved this game and how they only gave you enough bullets and supplies to barely make it through different parts of the game. I picked it up on Friday, day it came out and had it beat by Saturday at 3:00pm. Total playing time for me was 18 hours.
> 
> I absolutely hated the autosave bug I ran into after having to update the game. This bug made it so autosave didn't work, manual saving didn't work, and trophies not work. Luckily I kept my console on the entire time so I wouldn't lose all my progress. Oh course once I finally beat the game and shut off the console I did lose everything, but the story was very good and worth playing again.
> 
> Hopefully you haven't ran into this bug, but if you have there is an easy fix. Once you download and install the update for the game, load up the game to the menu screeen. Then quit the game and go to the PS main menu (XMB). Next restart up the game and you're good to go from there.
> 
> 
> 
> Once you've beaten it, share your thoughts about it, without spoiling it for others of course.


OffTopic: The game updated automatically and I saved after the first chapter. Had no problems so far. The game looks amazing and plays great! I'm not a hardcore PS3 fan anymore, so I'll take my time to finish the game. Have you tried the multiplayer? Is it any good/fun?

On Topic: waiting for the final parts to arrive before I'll start working on a back I/O cover. This is by far the most modded case I ever had and I still love it!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> For the power button, HDD light, and Power light all you need is 3mm Blue LEDs. I got my green ones from FrozenCPU.com for 50 cents each. They are very easy to install with a soldering iron. Just remember one thing, of the 2 wires coming out the new LEDs that you'll need to get, the longer wire is the + positive side.
> 
> As for the three tiny fan controller LEDs, I'm currently looking into these as I'm wanting to change these out as well and I believe they are 1.6mm x 0.8mm x 0.8mm SMD (surface mounted) LEDs, but I don't know about this for sure as I have not tried them yet. I do hope to try these out soon.
> 
> Hope this helps.


i can help you with changing the 3 fan controller leds as ive done so for my trooper and my friends aswell.

first off, these are the leds youll want to order

http://www.alliedelec.com/search/productdetail.aspx?SKU=70062856

heres my finished product -



just need the leds, a soldering iron, and lots of patience because the way they are soldered on (atleast on mine) were the biggest PITA to deal with.


----------



## NSKLAM

Many thanks to members here on this forum who have gave me suggestion and inputs regarding my planned build. My 90% completed part list is as follows.

CM Storm Stryker
CPU i7 3770K
Motherboard Asus z77 Sabertooth TUF
Cooling: Corsair H80i

GPU MSI GTX 660 Ti
RAM 16G (2x8GB) Corsair Vengeance
Power Supply Corsair AX 660
SSD Samsung 840 Pro 128GB
HDD Western Digital 3TB Green

Originally I planned to go all out with i7 4770K / z87 Sabertooth, but after going over different reviews I don't think the slight improvement justify the price difference (it is still pretty brand new tech released afterall)

As for the case, although I am leaning towards the Stryker, I am still debating on whether to build this on a CM Storm Scout II gunmental.

For the GPU I went with a slightly weaker card to compensate my budget, but from what I have read the 660 Ti is good bang for the buck .. (someone please correct me if i am wrong here)

Now more questions I have in mind:









1. If I replace the stock SP120L fans that come with the H80i unit with SP120 Quiet version (with white rings), will it still work with Corsair Link ?

2. Anyone have experience with NZXT Sentry LX ? How will it be setup in a Stryker ? (This is more of looks rather than functionality)

Any other suggestions / input would be greatly appreciated !


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NSKLAM*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks to members here on this forum who have gave me suggestion and inputs regarding my planned build. My 90% completed part list is as follows.
> 
> CM Storm Stryker
> CPU i7 3770K
> Motherboard Asus z77 Sabertooth TUF
> Cooling: Corsair H80i
> 
> GPU MSI GTX 660 Ti
> RAM 16G (2x8GB) Corsair Vengeance
> Power Supply Corsair AX 660
> SSD Samsung 840 Pro 128GB
> HDD Western Digital 3TB Green
> 
> Originally I planned to go all out with i7 4770K / z87 Sabertooth, but after going over different reviews I don't think the slight improvement justify the price difference (it is still pretty brand new tech released afterall)
> 
> As for the case, although I am leaning towards the Stryker, I am still debating on whether to build this on a CM Storm Scout II gunmental.
> 
> For the GPU I went with a slightly weaker card to compensate my budget, but from what I have read the 660 Ti is good bang for the buck .. (someone please correct me if i am wrong here)
> 
> Now more questions I have in mind:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. If I replace the stock SP120L fans that come with the H80i unit with SP120 Quiet version (with white rings), will it still work with Corsair Link ?
> 
> 2. Anyone have experience with NZXT Sentry LX ? How will it be setup in a Stryker ? (This is more of looks rather than functionality)
> 
> Any other suggestions / input would be greatly appreciated !


glad we could help.
1 should as long as you get the same style fans ( i dont have one but as long as you replace 3 pin with 3 pin or pwm with pwm should be no problems )
2 no

3 gpu
should go with a 7950 or 7870 better performance on the 7950 and cheaper last i looked. may of changed with the new gen cards idk 7870 is just a bit cheaper and a great card.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*


That looks mysterious


----------



## SecretAgentHam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i can help you with changing the 3 fan controller leds as ive done so for my trooper and my friends aswell.
> 
> first off, these are the leds youll want to order
> 
> http://www.alliedelec.com/search/productdetail.aspx?SKU=70062856
> 
> heres my finished product -
> 
> 
> 
> just need the leds, a soldering iron, and lots of patience because the way they are soldered on (atleast on mine) were the biggest PITA to deal with.


that is one sexy looking machine you have there. Thanks for the info on the fan LEDs. Did you make a tutorial by chance or take photos? Would be awesome to have a visual.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> OffTopic: The game updated automatically and I saved after the first chapter. Had no problems so far. The game looks amazing and plays great! I'm not a hardcore PS3 fan anymore, so I'll take my time to finish the game. Have you tried the multiplayer? Is it any good/fun?


Glad to hear that you didn't run into the autosave bug as myself and many others did. I too have not been a hardcore console fan in a few years, but I do like a few of Sony's exclusive games like the Uncharted series and my personal favorite the Killzone series. I tend to play games from start to finish in one sitting. Some people like to read an entire book in a day to get the whole story and that's kind of how games are to me. I enjoy the story and experiencing the situations that the main characters have to overcome.

I have tried the multiplayer and to be honest, I'm not a fan of it really at all. It is ok, but there are a few annoying things about it. One annoying thing is let's say a fellow teammate got shot down, but is still alive crawling on the ground. If the enemy runs up to him, they can perform an execution on your teammate and even though this takes a few seconds to perform, that enemy player is invincible while performing it so you won't be able to revive your teammate and you'll be wasting precious bullets shooting at an invincible enemy.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SecretAgentHam*
> 
> that is one sexy looking machine you have there. Thanks for the info on the fan LEDs. Did you make a tutorial by chance or take photos? Would be awesome to have a visual.


i didnt make a tutorial or take photos, but when i get back from world war z i can do a step by step guide and take photos for you. If i still had a working soldering iron i would just remove and reinstall them on video/pictures for you, but the iron got destroyed


----------



## foreign03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i didnt make a tutorial or take photos, but when i get back from world war z i can do a step by step guide and take photos for you. If i still had a working soldering iron i would just remove and reinstall them on video/pictures for you, but the iron got destroyed


Damn would have been good to watch. On a seperate note World War Z is an awesome film. Would recommend people to watch it in 3d. Best film yet (zombie)


----------



## blackhand

finally put an order on my trooper.. i am excited.







ive been looking at this case for a while and finally found some room to buy a new case







couldnt resist the $125 sale


----------



## Mega Man

nice congrats and welcome


----------



## sickntired86

Hi guys,

Here is my 1st gaming rig I built. I went all out with the limited knowledge I have about hardware. Let me know what you guys think!

Thanks!


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sickntired86*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Here is my 1st gaming rig I built. I went all out with the limited knowledge I have about hardware. Let me know what you guys think!
> 
> Thanks!


Looks great man..Maybe get some red sleeved cable extensions?

Welcome to the club and to the forums..


----------



## jdsb52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhand*
> 
> finally put an order on my trooper.. i am excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive been looking at this case for a while and finally found some room to buy a new case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> couldnt resist the $125 sale


congrats, its and awesome case!


----------



## szeged

looks great especially for a 1st build for gaming. Maybe throw some sleeving on those cables to make it even better


----------



## SecretAgentHam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i didnt make a tutorial or take photos, but when i get back from world war z i can do a step by step guide and take photos for you. If i still had a working soldering iron i would just remove and reinstall them on video/pictures for you, but the iron got destroyed


that would be awesome! That's first post material right there haha. Just think of the rep!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SecretAgentHam*
> 
> that would be awesome! That's first post material right there haha. Just think of the rep!


haha yeah it would be nice if it made the first post so everyone could have a guide for it, i know when i first went to do it i was kinda nervous because i couldnt find a guide on it anywhere really









also, just got a new play toy for my trooper









should arrive probably wednesday.

need to redo my cooling loop, been wanting to for a while anyways, now i have an actual excuse to do it







ill try to start the picture guide for changing the I/O panel leds soon!


----------



## CM Aztec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> haha yeah it would be nice if it made the first post so everyone could have a guide for it, i know when i first went to do it i was kinda nervous because i couldnt find a guide on it anywhere really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, just got a new play toy for my trooper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should arrive probably wednesday.
> 
> need to redo my cooling loop, been wanting to for a while anyways, now i have an actual excuse to do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill try to start the picture guide for changing the I/O panel leds soon!


isnt it just 5% faster than 780 and costs 300more?


----------



## jktmas

unless cuda technology means a lot to you. my autodesk programs use cuda so a titan would be 15% faster than a 780 for my uses.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Aztec*
> 
> isnt it just 5% faster than 780 and costs 300more?


got it for a killer deal, $825 shipped with a waterblock included








couldnt pass it up









780 is 650, waterblock for it(hydro copper+ backplate) is another 190, + shipping, couldnt pass up this deal


----------



## Emperor2005

Hi, here's a first pic of my gaming rig. It was completely built by myself after 'lot of brainstorming about the parts...









Recent changes: crappy GTX460 from old rig exchanged against MSI 770 Lightning











P.S.: All rigs in this thread are awesome, I'm proud to be part of the Club now!


----------



## Mega Man

welcome
let us know if you need help


----------



## sickntired86

What specific brand or sku of red sleeve cables would you guys recommend?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emperor2005*
> 
> Hi, here's a first pic of my gaming rig. It was completely built by myself after 'lot of brainstorming about the parts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recent changes: crappy GTX460 from old rig exchanged against MSI 770 Lightning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.: All rigs in this thread are awesome, I'm proud to be part of the Club now!


Holy crap someone who owns a Newton R3

Vey nice unit but 1000 watts was a bit overkill

Looks awesome

Welcome to OCN by the way


----------



## Mega Man

that is personal preference. not cheap ones obviously.

i would talk to Lutro0


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emperor2005*
> 
> Hi, here's a first pic of my gaming rig. It was completely built by myself after 'lot of brainstorming about the parts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recent changes: crappy GTX460 from old rig exchanged against MSI 770 Lightning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.: All rigs in this thread are awesome, I'm proud to be part of the Club now!


Nice rig you have and your *********** extension cables kind of remind me of my white Corsair PSU cables except mine aren't extensions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Holy crap someone who owns a Newton R3
> Vey nice unit but 1000 watts was a bit overkill
> Looks awesome
> Welcome to OCN by the way


Whoa, Overkill? I thought this was OCN (Overclock.net) not BBCN (Basic Budget Computers.net). I find it funny that you made this comment when you're running 1200W. On here, we take PC's to extreme, man.

My whole rig cost me just over $3600 and it's not even water cooled. Hell my PSU, Corsair AX 1200i (80+ Platinum certified) cost me $350 and why did I buy it? Because I make bank rolls, money is no issue with me, and it's currently Corsair's top of line PSU. Yeah, I could have went with a smaller, cheaper PSU to power my two 7970's, but who really cares? At least I know I'll always have enough power to run them and even two more if I feel like it sometime down the road. It's called future proofing.

I keep hearing on here day after day that this or that is Overkill and I think some people are on the wrong forum site.

OCN = Overkill. It's what we do. Who's with me?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Nice rig you have and your *********** extension cables kind of remind me of my white Corsair PSU cables except mine aren't extensions.
> Whoa, Overkill? I thought this was OCN (Overclock.net) not BBCN (Basic Budget Computers.net). I find it funny that you made this comment when you're running 1200W. On here, we take PC's to extreme, man.
> 
> My whole rig cost me just over $3600 and it's not even water cooled. Hell my PSU, Corsair AX 1200i (80+ Platinum certified) cost me $350 and why did I buy it? Because I make bank rolls, money is no issue with me, and it's currently Corsair's top of line PSU. Yeah, I could have went with a smaller, cheaper PSU to power my two 7970's, but who really cares? At least I know I'll always have enough power to run them and even two more if I feel like it sometime down the road. It's called future proofing.
> 
> I keep hearing on here day after day that this or that is Overkill and I think some people are on the wrong forum site.
> 
> OCN = Overkill. It's what we do. Who's with me?


I only got the AX1200 because it was half price brand new and i am so sick of this AX1200 i really feel like smashing it

Overkill with a PSU is just money out the window for no good reason

And if there where any PSU up to my standards in my power range i would buy it


----------



## SecretAgentHam

going through this thread since thursday and you are all making my rig look so inferior! I'll post pics this weekend but i'm still running a GTX 480 and an i7 920 cpu @4.0ghz.

time to upgrade !


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SecretAgentHam*
> 
> going through this thread since thursday and you are all making my rig look so inferior! I'll post pics this weekend but i'm still running a GTX 480 and an i7 920 cpu @4.0ghz.
> 
> time to upgrade !


Sounds good. Can't wait to see how your LEDs up top turn out. The 2 power button LEDs and the other 2 Power indicater and HDD indicater LEDs are really easy to replace. I'll send you a PM with step-by-step instructions on how I replaced mine.

It's definitely the tiny fan controller LEDs that will be a bit of a pain. I hope to replace these on my rig soon and I'll be sure to post pics and possibly a video on the process as well.


----------



## Emperor2005

Thanks for welcoming me & my rig!









The Newton R3 was the only nice equipped white PSU available. It had to match with the white of the Stryker, didn't want any other color. The extensions are stuff from NZXT. They are only for the visible part, the main bunch of cables remains invisible behind the side panel.

Was a hard part of work...


----------



## Emperor2005

Thanks for welcoming me & my rig!









The Newton R3 was the only nice equipped white PSU available. It had to match with the white of the Stryker, didn't want any other color. The extensions are stuff from NZXT. They are only for the visible part, the main bunch of cables remains invisible behind the side panel.

Was a hard part of work...


----------



## Emperor2005

Thanks for welcoming me & my rig!









The Newton R3 was the only nice equipped white PSU available. It had to match with the white of the Stryker, didn't want any other color. The extensions are stuff from NZXT. They are only for the visible part, the main bunch of cables remains invisible behind the side panel.

Was a hard part of work...


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emperor2005*
> 
> Thanks for welcoming me & my rig!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Newton R3 was the only nice equipped white PSU available. It had to match with the white of the Stryker, didn't want any other color. The extensions are stuff from NZXT. They are only for the visible part, the main bunch of cables remains invisible behind the side panel.
> 
> Was a hard part of work...


Wow i see the system is acting up again with triple posts

Dont worry it does that to everyone

There are other white colored PSU´s in white if you did not know

Anyway that does not matter you are one of our very first Newton R3 owners in fact i think you ARE the first

The Fractal Design Newton R3 is one of the most underrated units out there so great to actually see a owner

Great looking system


----------



## SecretAgentHam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good. Can't wait to see how your LEDs up top turn out. The 2 power button LEDs and the other 2 Power indicater and HDD indicater LEDs are really easy to replace. I'll send you a PM with step-by-step instructions on how I replaced mine.
> 
> It's definitely the tiny fan controller LEDs that will be a bit of a pain. I hope to replace these on my rig soon and I'll be sure to post pics and possibly a video on the process as well.


Thanks! its a little embarassing to admit but I have actually never soldered in my life. So this is going to be my first go at it, which is why i bought a whole new I/O panel just in case haha. lucky for me they are cheap. Gotta start somewhere right? maybe i'll take some pics and videos while i'm doing it to help someone as well. the more videos the better!


----------



## Emperor2005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Wow i see the system is acting up again with triple posts
> 
> Dont worry it does that to everyone
> 
> There are other white colored PSU´s in white if you did not know
> 
> Anyway that does not matter you are one of our very first Newton R3 owners in fact i think you ARE the first
> 
> The Fractal Design Newton R3 is one of the most underrated units out there so great to actually see a owner


Thanks, glad to read that!









Was the only white semi-passive 1000W modular Platinum certified PSU available at online stores.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emperor2005*
> 
> Thanks, glad to read that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was the only white semi-passive 1000W modular Platinum certified PSU available at online stores.


And now you have power for 3 video cards if you want


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SecretAgentHam*
> 
> Thanks! its a little embarassing to admit but I have actually never soldered in my life. So this is going to be my first go at it, which is why i bought a whole new I/O panel just in case haha. lucky for me they are cheap. Gotta start somewhere right? maybe i'll take some pics and videos while i'm doing it to help someone as well. the more videos the better!


Well no worries about soldering, especially for those standard 3mm LEDs. Be sure to check your inbox, the PM I sent you should help you out a bit.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Well no worries about soldering, especially for those standard 3mm LEDs. Be sure to check your inbox, the PM I sent you should help you out a bit.


did you see my post a couple pages back with the link to the leds you should go for if you want to change them out? just want to make sure you got it so you dont have to keep looking around


----------



## sgtgates

Glad to see this tread is picking up again! Check it daily.
Have a final water cooling upgrade planned out in my head just waiting
on the funds, just paid college tuition for the year and got a little one on the way, no more parts for me till next paycheck









Will let y'all in on what it is once the parts arrive at a later date!


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> did you see my post a couple pages back with the link to the leds you should go for if you want to change them out? just want to make sure you got it so you dont have to keep looking around


Oh, yeah I saw it, Szeged. I still have that PM I sent you a while back with the same link you sent me in a reply. I just haven't gotten around to replacing them yet. Very much looking forward to it though. Appreciate the help.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Oh, yeah I saw it, Szeged. I still have that PM I sent you a while back with the same link you sent me in a reply. I just haven't gotten around to replacing them yet. Very much looking forward to it though. Appreciate the help.


oh wow lol didnt realize it was the same person









maybe i should pay attention better lol, anyways good luck with changing them out


----------



## jktmas

I'm interested in changing mine to white, can I get that link too?


----------



## szeged

http://www.alliedelec.com/search/searchresults.aspx?dsNav=Nrc:id-4294964762,N:106-4294886695-4294952335-4294875977

it should be on there somewhere, or just start at alliedelec.com and go to surface mounted leds


----------



## SortOfGrim

Welcome to all new Troopers/Strykers








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Glad to see this tread is picking up again! Check it daily.
> Have a final water cooling upgrade planned out in my head just waiting on the funds, just paid college tuition for the year and got a little one on the way, no more parts for me till next paycheck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will let y'all in on what it is once the parts arrive at a later date!


Can't wait..let the







begin








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> OCN = Overkill. It's what we do. Who's with me?


----------



## SecretAgentHam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> did you see my post a couple pages back with the link to the leds you should go for if you want to change them out? just want to make sure you got it so you dont have to keep looking around


I know you werent talking to me but i did get that link thanks! i already ordered some blue ones, the soldering is going to be what will do me in. I'll probably die of heart palpitations before i get it installed









so far everyone here has been beyond awesome. absolutely love these forums, i've lurked for a while but i'm glad to finally be a part of it.


----------



## Mega Man

get some Flux!!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SecretAgentHam*
> 
> I know you werent talking to me but i did get that link thanks! i already ordered some blue ones, the soldering is going to be what will do me in. I'll probably die of heart palpitations before i get it installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so far everyone here has been beyond awesome. absolutely love these forums, i've lurked for a while but i'm glad to finally be a part of it.


let me be the first to tell you, dont try to solder these tiny ass leds on in a room that has bright colored long fiber carpet. im glad i ordered 20 of the leds instead of just 3, pretty sure the vacuum ate about 10 of them by the time i was done.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga69*
> 
> I'm interested in changing mine to white, can I get that link too?


So you're thinking of going for this type of look or with white fan controller LEDs as well? Just curious.

http://www.overclock.net/g/i/1075907/a/784290/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club/sort/display_order/


----------



## 02Razor

to anyone who wanna get LEDs y not this site? http://lighthouseleds.com/


----------



## Emperor2005

*Made some detailed pics with my digicam:*














Tried to mount both SSDs onto the side of the HDD cages, but failed...


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emperor2005*
> 
> *Made some detailed pics with my digicam:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried to mount both SSDs onto the side of the HDD cages, but failed...


I dig that showflake logo on the PSU more sould make things like that and not an ugly sticker

The rest looks great as well


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emperor2005*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Made some detailed pics with my digicam:*


I always wondered why CM put the reservoir on the cpu. And why they put the fill cap on the top. Is your AIO completely filled?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emperor2005*
> 
> Tried to mount both SSDs onto the side of the HDD cages, but failed...


You tried it with Velcro?


----------



## Emperor2005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I always wondered why CM put the reservoir on the cpu. And why they put the fill cap on the top. Is your AIO completely filled?
> You tried it with Velcro?


Hello SortOfGrim & thanks for Your reply!

As far as I know and saw, the Eisberg arrived completely pre-filled. I don't know how long the system will work without me looking after it, but so far no problems with it.








Maybe in the future I'll have to renew the filling, but don't really know. It's my first rig with watercooled CPU, I'm a newbie.

Didn't try Velcro, I wanted to mount the SSD brackets with screws onto the cage. As it was a new case, I didn't want to drill holes for that...


----------



## SecretAgentHam

so this is my current build, i was doing some cable management and thought i'd snap a pic. once i get my mod in and get my upgrades going (running on first gen intel i7 cpu) i'll post some updated pics. sorry for the quality, didnt realize i had a shaky hand


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emperor2005*
> 
> *Made some detailed pics with my digicam:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried to mount both SSDs onto the side of the HDD cages, but failed...


http://minus.com/lbwwJd7EIgayqz

velcro ftw


----------



## Tempist305

Hey all this is my first time posting here, but I just wanted to share my totally unoriginal rig. Also if anyone's got any ideas on how I can deal with this octopus of a power supply in my case, that would be awesome!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempist305*
> 
> Hey all this is my first time posting here, but I just wanted to share my totally unoriginal rig. Also if anyone's got any ideas on how I can deal with this octopus of a power supply in my case, that would be awesome!


Welcome to OCN

Looks great but maybe you could use a modular PSU


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempist305*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey all this is my first time posting here, but I just wanted to share my totally unoriginal rig. Also if anyone's got any ideas on how I can deal with this octopus of a power supply in my case, that would be awesome!


Welcome








A modular PSU, as shilka wrote or if you aren't using one of the (bottom) hard drive cages, stuff them in there. Also try to use the back more, there are the cable ties
---

People, if you're quoting a post with 2 or more pictures involved please use the *spoiler* tag.


----------



## jktmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bazinga69*
> 
> I'm interested in changing mine to white, can I get that link too?
> 
> 
> 
> So you're thinking of going for this type of look or with white fan controller LEDs as well? Just curious.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/g/i/1075907/a/784290/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club/sort/display_order/
Click to expand...

Yes! that acutally looks better than i hoped, but i want to do the fan lights too


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emperor2005*
> 
> Hello SortOfGrim & thanks for Your reply!
> 
> As far as I know and saw, the Eisberg arrived completely pre-filled. I don't know how long the system will work without me looking after it, but so far no problems with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe in the future I'll have to renew the filling, but don't really know. It's my first rig with watercooled CPU, I'm a newbie.


Nah, most of those AIO are good for like forever. Only if you want to add something in the loop, like the gpu and/or another radiator, you have to add more coolant.
Tilting the case would do the trick. I guess CM wants you to upgrade








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emperor2005*
> 
> Didn't try Velcro, I wanted to mount the SSD brackets with screws onto the cage. As it was a new case, I didn't want to drill holes for that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> http://minus.com/lbwwJd7EIgayqz
> 
> velcro ftw
Click to expand...

Velcro..

..FTW!
---

And I'm thinking of buying a different fan controller, one that is able to control 4 fans on one channel. Can anyone recommend me one?


----------



## thrasherv3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Nah, most of those AIO are good for like forever. Only if you want to add something in the loop, like the gpu and/or another radiator, you have to add more coolant.
> Tilting the case would do the trick. I guess CM wants you to upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Velcro..
> 
> ..FTW!
> ---
> 
> And I'm thinking of buying a different fan controller, one that is able to control 4 fans on one channel. Can anyone recommend me one?


I currently have this one. It's rock solid, the switches feel great, and goes well with the case(trooper.) The only thing I don't like is it's a bit short


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherv3*
> 
> I currently have this one. It's rock solid, the switches feel great, and goes well with the case(trooper.) The only thing I don't like is it's a bit short


I was thinking of this one..What you think?

http://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/129-sentry-mix-2-fan-control.html


----------



## oerfydkn09

in action =)


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oerfydkn09*
> 
> in action =)


How do u like the fan controller? I need a good one..


----------



## Tempist305

Went back and did some more intensive cable management with my old man!







I think this looks a thousand times better than how I had it before.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempist305*
> 
> Went back and did some more intensive cable management with my old man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this looks a thousand times better than how I had it before.


I did just see you have a Rosewill Extreme are you aware its unstable under load?

Not trying to be rude just wanted to let you know

Its not the worst thing in the world you can find far worse

70mv ripple on the 12v not really good these days


----------



## jktmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> Lol so much unneeded crap in the front of that PC, looks horrible


That is personally you because i think it looks sweet and i wish i had that on my case.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempist305*
> 
> Hey all this is my first time posting here, but I just wanted to share my totally unoriginal rig. Also if anyone's got any ideas on how I can deal with this octopus of a power supply in my case, that would be awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


new pics look nice man !~ just to answer your q though. use the back of the case more and zip ties help. just upgraded my baby and need to redo mine too !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga69*
> 
> That is personally you because i think it looks sweet and i wish i had that on my case.


+1 about the personal taste. i dont like it but that does not mean it is crap.

as for a fan controller i like aquaero+multiswitch/poweradj usb will be buying one soon !~ for my uses


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga69*
> 
> That is personally you because i think it looks sweet and i wish i had that on my case.


That guy just shows up to bash people..Notice no pics of the inside of his rig or even a Avatar lmao..


----------



## szeged

yeah hes been known to show up randomly and post about how hes the first person ever to put led strips in a case and claiming anyone who does it just copies him.


----------



## Mega Man

haha i was going to say the same thing


----------



## Tempist305

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I did just see you have a Rosewill Extreme are you aware its unstable under load?
> 
> Not trying to be rude just wanted to let you know
> 
> Its not the worst thing in the world you can find far worse
> 
> 70mv ripple on the 12v not really good these days


Omg... so that must explain why my computer likes to just up and die whenever I'm playing intense games... No warning, no tolling of alarms, just POOF dead. Welp, I know what I'm saving my money for next.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempist305*
> 
> Omg... so that must explain why my computer likes to just up and die whenever I'm playing intense games... No warning, no tolling of alarms, just POOF dead. Welp, I know what I'm saving my money for next.


def listen to shilka on psus, he helped me out and im probably always gonna refer to his posts from now on for psus


----------



## Mega Man

yea he knows his stuff when it comes to psus


----------



## Tempist305

So would the Corsair HX650 power supply work okay for my system? I think 850w is a little overkill for a single GPU and hexacore cpu.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherv3*
> 
> I currently have this one. It's rock solid, the switches feel great, and goes well with the case(trooper.) The only thing I don't like is it's a bit short


Simple but it works, I just dislike the blue leds. Thanx anyway!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> I was thinking of this one..What you think?
> 
> http://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/129-sentry-mix-2-fan-control.html


I already had this one on my list (because of red led, PWM headers & 30W/channel). thx!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oerfydkn09*
> 
> in action =)


A bit too big for me. Thx anyway!
Btw, are those voltage meters (the 3 round things)?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> new pics look nice man !~ just to answer your q though. use the back of the case more and zip ties help. just upgraded my baby and need to redo mine too !~
> +1 about the personal taste. i dont like it but that does not mean it is crap.
> 
> as for a fan controller i like aquaero+multiswitch/poweradj usb will be buying one soon !~ for my uses


I knew someone would recommend the Aquaero. I have to sell my liver to buy that one








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempist305*
> 
> Went back and did some more intensive cable management with my old man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this looks a thousand times better than how I had it before.


Looking much better!









---
current fan controller short list

NZXT Sentry Mix 2
Lamptron FC9


----------



## jktmas

can anyone tell me how my spu rates compared to others, i know its more than i need but i bought it new from a friend at an unbelievable price of $100


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Simple but it works, I just dislike the blue leds. Thanx anyway!
> I already had this one on my list (because of red led, PWM headers & 30W/channel). thx!
> A bit too big for me. Thx anyway!
> Btw, are those voltage meters (the 3 round things)?
> I knew someone would recommend the Aquaero. I have to sell my liver to buy that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking much better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> current fan controller short list
> 
> NZXT Sentry Mix 2
> Lamptron FC9


umm it is only 79
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=31251
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga69*
> 
> can anyone tell me how my spu rates compared to others, i know its more than i need but i bought it new from a friend at an unbelievable price of $100


.
spu? sound card?


----------



## jktmas

sorry, typing is a pain right now, its a reach... *PSU*


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempist305*
> 
> Went back and did some more intensive cable management with my old man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this looks a thousand times better than how I had it before.


That looks a lot better than what it used to be. To further improve it, you could do the following:

1. Run the 12V CPU rail around the back (with an extension)
2. Tie some of the cables together (for example the GPU power cables, and also the ones at the bottom-rear). If you have enough space and time, you could run those behind the motherboard.
3. It takes long, but sleeving the cables also makes it neater.


----------



## Tempist305

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> That looks a lot better than what it used to be. To further improve it, you could do the following:
> 
> 1. Run the 12V CPU rail around the back (with an extension)
> 2. Tie some of the cables together (for example the GPU power cables, and also the ones at the bottom-rear). If you have enough space and time, you could run those behind the motherboard.
> 3. It takes long, but sleeving the cables also makes it neater.


Thanks for the advice, I'm going to my local Fry's later this week to grab some parts (white LED fans, white LED strip kit) to enhance the overall look of my build a bit, so I'll post some pics when I have that updated. I was thinking about maybe using black duct tape to make all of the exposed wiring that I have match the interior of the case a bit more.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> umm it is only 79 usd = *60 euro*
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=31251
> .
> spu? sound card?


My liver seen a lot of action








I just bought the NZXT Sentry Mix 2 Fan Controller for €20 (26 usd), with a 10 euro discount I just couldn't resist!


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> My liver seen a lot of action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought the NZXT Sentry Mix 2 Fan Controller for €20 (26 usd), with a 10 euro discount I just couldn't resist!


I just ordered the sentry mix 2 also..Looks nice ...


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempist305*
> 
> So would the Corsair HX650 power supply work okay for my system? I think 850w is a little overkill for a single GPU and hexacore cpu.


550 watts is more then enough for a system with one video card

Even 450 watts can do it in most cases

But not with the high end video cards and overclock
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga69*
> 
> can anyone tell me how my spu rates compared to others, i know its more than i need but i bought it new from a friend at an unbelievable price of $100


Your PSU is a Super Flower Golden King rebranded and its a very good platform think the ripple on the 12v rail was like 25-30mv max


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Totally agree on that. Reminds me of the numerous "Overkill" comments I've seen lately. Here on OCN, "Overkill" is what we do.


An overkill CPU is fine a overkill video card is fine RAM is fine

A PSU is the only thing that is not fine going overkill on


----------



## YounGMessiah

There is so much inspiration on this topic, its amazing! I havent really posted pictures yet, as I feel mine isnt worthy yet. As of now I mounted my GPUs radiator to front of my Stryker and soon im going to create a better mounting system for that.. I believe my friend might have the HAF X PSU covers as he has the HAF X and I think it comes with it and he is not using it.. Anyways going to replace the stock 200mm, 120mms and 140mm fans with Noctua, plan on doing 2 120s at top..


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> An overkill CPU is fine a overkill video card is fine RAM is fine
> 
> A PSU is the only thing that is not fine going overkill on










Well, sounds to me like a personal preference thing seeing how you gave no reasoning behind it being "Overkill".







But I'm a nice guy so here's your chance to reply and explain why having more watts is a bad thing because I've already mentioned future proofing for modifications down the road such as adding more video cards that would obviously require more watts to run stably.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, sounds to me like a personal preference thing seeing how you gave no reasoning behind it being "Overkill".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm a nice guy so here's your chance to reply and explain why having more watts is a bad thing because I've already mentioned future proofing for modifications down the road such as adding more video cards that would obviously require more watts to run stably.


A PSU is has the highest efficiency between 20% and 80% load with 50% being the highest

Above 80% it starts to drop

But and this is not very known at below 20% load there are no rules or industry standards for efficiency which means very often it drops like a rock

Lower efficiency means more money on the power bill so not only is money wasted on going overkill its more money for no good reason wasted

Lower efficiency also means the power wasted is turned to heat which means more heat in the PSU that means higher fan speed which is more noise

And then comes the part where heat is bad not only for the PSU but the whole PC which means overall lower lifetime of the PSU as well as the rest of the hardware

Thats why a overkill PSU is not a good idea

There is nothing wrong with future proofing but saying hey i better get a 1000 watts unit for two video cards is overkill

You need to know where the line is between future proofing and overkill


----------



## YounGMessiah

lol im close to 90% with my 750W PSU... Got my GPU, 3 HDDs, 6 fans, i5 and aftermarkter cooler on GPU.. So yes more wattage for security of future upgrades is vital.

And we are at the time of age where a 1K watt PSU is not going to add $20 more dollars to your utilities..............


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> A PSU is has the highest efficiency between 20% and 80% load with 50% being the highest
> 
> Above 80% it starts to drop
> 
> But and this is not very known at below 20% load there are no rules or industry standards for efficiency which means very often it drops like a rock
> 
> Lower efficiency means more money on the power bill so not only is money wasted on going overkill its more money for no good reason wasted
> 
> Lower efficiency also means the power wasted is turned to heat which means more heat in the PSU that means higher fan speed which is more noise
> 
> And then comes the part where heat is bad not only for the PSU but the whole PC which means overall lower lifetime of the PSU as well as the rest of the hardware
> 
> Thats why a overkill PSU is not a good idea


Ya but 20 percent on a 1000 watt psu would mean they are using less then 200 watts right? I don't really think us guys building hi performance gaming rigs really care if we waste $2 a month in electricity.. I mean how much does it cost to mine or fold lol..Anyways this is OC. Net..


----------



## shilka

I dont care if anyone goes overkill or not i just think they sould know about why its a bad idea first

If they want to go ahead with overkill anyway thats their business


----------



## OneGun

Ya but if you have noticed most of us on this site keep adding all the time to our setups because we always can make it better. So most the time our psus are out overkill for a month until we add another gpu or something else..


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Ya but if you have noticed most of us on this site keep adding all the time to our setups because we always can make it better. So most the time our psus are out overkill for a month until we add another gpu or something else..


Thats fine but the users that overrated their power draws or think they need more power then they do and is not going to be doing any upgraes is the group i am focusing on

This might be helpfull as well


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> A PSU is has the highest efficiency between 20% and 80% load with 50% being the highest
> 
> Above 80% it starts to drop
> 
> But and this is not very known at below 20% load there are no rules or industry standards for efficiency which means very often it drops like a rock
> 
> Lower efficiency means more money on the power bill so not only is money wasted on going overkill its more money for no good reason wasted
> 
> Lower efficiency also means the power wasted is turned to heat which means more heat in the PSU that means higher fan speed which is more noise
> 
> And then comes the part where heat is bad not only for the PSU but the whole PC which means overall lower lifetime of the PSU as well as the rest of the hardware
> 
> Thats why a overkill PSU is not a good idea
> 
> There is nothing wrong with future proofing but saying hey i better get a 1000 watts unit for two video cards is overkill
> 
> You need to know where the line is between future proofing and overkill










Not a bad answer. Definitely have a point there.

Now here's mine:

First off, people with custom built PC's that can boot up and be ready to go in around 7 seconds probably aren't going to run their PC 24/7, especially having 1000W or more because then having a higher electric bill is expected, it's common sense. Personally, I don't care how much my electric bill is even though others out there might. I make a bit of money.

Secondly, you're correct about being in between 20-80%, but unless you have extremely low wattage PSU running 2 or more decent video cards or an extremely high wattage PSU running a 1 decent video card, you're not going to have much to worry about at idle or at load.

Thirdly, you talk about heat and last I checked, just about every decent PSU I've seen has a built-in fan help cool it and if that's not enough for you I've seen people zip tie a Noctua to the top to help pull the heat out even further. Then, if people are still worried about heat, they can mount the PSU at the top as common sense says heat rises.

Fourly, on future proofing, people would like to be able to upgrade or add video cards without the need of having to purchase another PSU. That's why people go with 1000W or more like I did even though they may only be currently running one or two video cards.

And my last point, what are you doing on the Storm Trooper / Stryker Club forum when you DON'T EVEN OWN ONE?! Last I checked you had a HAF X case. So allow me to help put you back in your place: http://www.overclock.net/t/392179/the-official-cooler-master-haf-x-932-922-912-club. Now that you know where your place is, "you need to know where the line is between" this forum and that one. Don't cross it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> lol im close to 90% with my 750W PSU... Got my GPU, 3 HDDs, 6 fans, i5 and aftermarkter cooler on GPU.. So yes more wattage for security of future upgrades is vital.
> 
> And we are at the time of age where a 1K watt PSU is not going to add $20 more dollars to your utilities..............


Exactly, couldn't have said it better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Ya but 20 percent on a 1000 watt psu would mean they are using less then 200 watts right? I don't really think us guys building hi performance gaming rigs really care if we waste $2 a month in electricity.. I mean how much does it cost to mine or fold lol..Anyways this is OC. Net..


True, it's 200W and I agree a couple extra bucks a month is worth every penny.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Ya but if you have noticed most of us on this site keep adding all the time to our setups because we always can make it better. So most the time our psus are out overkill for a month until we add another gpu or something else..


LoL, yeah we do mod a bit frequently, it's addicting.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> And my last point, what are you doing on the Storm Trooper / Stryker Club forum when you DON'T EVEN OWN ONE?! Last I checked you had a HAF X case. So allow me to help put you back in your place: http://www.overclock.net/t/392179/the-official-cooler-master-haf-x-932-922-912-club. Now that you know where your place is, "you need to know where the line is between" this forum and that one. Don't cross it. .


And you are just being downright rude and arrogant with that last bit

You have no right to tell me where i can and not post if you dont like me trying to help others here thats just too bad

You can go cry a river if you dont like what i have to say


----------



## SortOfGrim

guys, please let's get back on topic. You all have your opinions, fine.
Now let's get back to some juicy pix, finally finished! (well, for now







)

Tomorrow the test drive..but first


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> guys, please let's get back on topic. You all have your opinions, fine.
> Now let's get back to some juicy pix, finally finished! (well, for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Tomorrow the test drive..but first


Just don't spill beer on your computer..


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow the test drive..but first


Hope those wheels have locks on them. Remember don't drink and roll.


----------



## Tempist305

Hey guys I just changed around my LED bars and even put two fans in from my old PC into the left side panel and on the front side of the radiator. I thought that the contrasting blue and red mix would look kinda cool, but I'm actually happier with the way this turned out than I thought!







I'm not exactly sure how the extra fan on the radiator works for airflow, but I currently have a CM Sickleflow for exhaust > Asetek Radiator > Blue acrylic fan set up back there. I guess it's getting more cool air through the radiator because I definitely feel a difference in the exhaust air amount.


----------



## Tempist305

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> guys, please let's get back on topic. You all have your opinions, fine.
> Now let's get back to some juicy pix, finally finished! (well, for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Tomorrow the test drive..but first


That looks very clean, sir. I wish my interior was that nice


----------



## Nickos

Hello,

I just received my CM Storm Trooper (Window left panel) and to my surprise
my Trooper has side panels just like the Stryker but black.

Its exactly like this one:


Is this usual or am I extremely lucky?


----------



## Tempist305

Who did you buy it from? I bought mine off Newegg and it didn't come with that window panel








I think you might be a lucky duck!


----------



## Nickos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempist305*
> 
> Who did you buy it from? I bought mine off Newegg and it didn't come with that window panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you might be a lucky duck!


I live in Greece and i bought it from eshop.gr (http://www.e-shop.gr/product?id=PER.640336, sorry if I'm not allowed to post links of products).
Even in their pictures is different that the one they gave me.

When I opened the box I was laughing like crazy!


----------



## Nickos

And some pictures...


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickos*
> 
> And some pictures...


You sir scored with that..


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> Takes far too much time, I dont really need justification on a PC. I dont bash people i simply state that I think something is hideous such as all the unneeded crap on the front of that pc.
> I dont say people copy me, I have told people step by step on how to do it, *I just state that people do things the wrong way which makes it look like hell. I cant help that I actually do things that look perfect and require some thought and engineering. I dont just slap a bunch of crap on it and call it cool, but hey you cant all be as smart as me.*


underline please see your sig which implies you say ppl copy you
bold. besides your opinion is completely biased ( and in the negative tone completely unwanted, if it is constructive help, dont call peoples rigs crap ) i would argue you have nothing to stand on when you say you do it right. at least until you give us some








you come in and tell people it is crap and say "listen to me" sorry heard that, and laughed out loud already. to that i say 




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I like both kinds of builds, little lighting to accent components or just straight up insane lighting. But bashing on people's preferance is something to do on a different forum.


+1


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a bad answer. Definitely have a point there.
> 
> Now here's mine:
> 
> First off, people with custom built PC's that can boot up and be ready to go in around 7 seconds probably aren't going to run their PC 24/7, especially having 1000W or more because then having a higher electric bill is expected, it's common sense. Personally, I don't care how much my electric bill is even though others out there might. I make a bit of money.
> 
> Secondly, you're correct about being in between 20-80%, but unless you have extremely low wattage PSU running 2 or more decent video cards or an extremely high wattage PSU running a 1 decent video card, you're not going to have much to worry about at idle or at load.
> 
> Thirdly, you talk about heat and last I checked, just about every decent PSU I've seen has a built-in fan help cool it and if that's not enough for you I've seen people zip tie a Noctua to the top to help pull the heat out even further. Then, if people are still worried about heat, they can mount the PSU at the top as common sense says heat rises.
> 
> Fourly, on future proofing, people would like to be able to upgrade or add video cards without the need of having to purchase another PSU. That's why people go with 1000W or more like I did even though they may only be currently running one or two video cards.
> *
> And my last point, what are you doing on the Storm Trooper / Stryker Club forum when you DON'T EVEN OWN ONE?! Last I checked you had a HAF X case. So allow me to help put you back in your place: http://www.overclock.net/t/392179/the-official-cooler-master-haf-x-932-922-912-club. Now that you know where your place is, "you need to know where the line is between" this forum and that one. Don't cross it.*
> Exactly, couldn't have said it better.
> True, it's 200W and I agree a couple extra bucks a month is worth every penny.
> LoL, yeah we do mod a bit frequently, it's addicting.






you know, i like you, but it is time for me to call you out ( more below )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> And you are just being downright rude and arrogant with that last bit
> 
> You have no right to tell me where i can and not post if you dont like me trying to help others here thats just too bad
> 
> You can go cry a river if you dont like what i have to say


first shilka has never been anything but helpful and has helped a ton of people, and i do mean a ton. best of all he does it respectfully.
second i dont know who you think you are but shilka is welcome here any time esp when he is helpiong someone OR giving them a complement
third i would be willing to bet no one in this thread knows more about psus then him i would would be willing to say in this forum you would be hard pressed to find 10 people as knowledgeable as him
lastly thanks for all your help to me you were a huge help in picking out my psu and i thank you for it !~


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickos*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I just received my CM Storm Trooper (Window left panel) and to my surprise
> my Trooper has side panels just like the Stryker but black.
> 
> Its exactly like this one:
> 
> 
> Is this usual or am I extremely lucky?






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickos*
> 
> And some pictures...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


they had a run ( i have not seen them in a while idk if they still make them )
of windowed troopers from the box. it is a black stryker.

grim looks great man keep it up !~


----------



## Tempist305

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickos*
> 
> I live in Greece and i bought it from eshop.gr (http://www.e-shop.gr/product?id=PER.640336, sorry if I'm not allowed to post links of products).
> Even in their pictures is different that the one they gave me.
> 
> When I opened the box I was laughing like crazy!


Lol I wish I got that lucky with mine xD Damned window panel is $20 with $12 shipping here in the states... what a ripoff, more than 50% shipping.


----------



## marc0053

Hey everyone im looking to maximize case cooling from my current setup. I would like to get 2x noctua nf f12 120mm fans for the swiftech h220 radiator but open to suggestions. Should i keep using the cm fans or get some noctua p12/14 for the rest of the case? Others have suggested push pull configuration and i may try that.
Thanks in advance


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Hey everyone im looking to maximize case cooling from my current setup. I would like to get 2x noctua nf f12 120mm fans for the swiftech h220 radiator but open to suggestions. Should i keep using the cm fans or get some noctua p12/14 for the rest of the case? Others have suggested push pull configuration and i may try that.
> Thanks in advance


In my best experience, with fans that don't need to push air as hard (you need air circulating in the case) i would use a low RPM, high CFM fan, such as the Enermax TB Silence.

Where you need a radiator - I have been very successful with the Corsair Pressure series (high performance) series.

keeping in mind, i also use a controller for all my fans, so i can turn them up and down as i please.

Everyone has their own taste of fans, I got my final selections from Youtube demonstration video's with airflow charts, patterns, and package info.

Noctua's i think are very expensive, and rather ugly as sin.

Also, this is based on canadian perspective. We don't always have access to the same stuff in the USA....

edit: Also, with a closed loop system, you can put a push pull setup, but i don't think you're gonna see a huge difference.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempist305*
> 
> Lol I wish I got that lucky with mine xD Damned window panel is $20 with $12 shipping here in the states... what a ripoff, more than 50% shipping.


CM as with most online retailers ( small ) charge a rate min. the more you buy the more you save swiftech does the same thing ~10 no matter what. but it goes up really really slow buy in bulk
save more monies


----------



## jktmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tempist305*
> 
> Lol I wish I got that lucky with mine xD Damned window panel is $20 with $12 shipping here in the states... what a ripoff, more than 50% shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> CM as with most online retailers ( small ) charge a rate min. the more you buy the more you save swiftech does the same thing ~10 no matter what. but it goes up really really slow buy in bulk
> save more monies
Click to expand...

Thats the nice part about my work, we buy motherboards, ram, graphics cards, and Hdd's in bulk so i can get a good deal on just about anything. Plus if we have to order anything at my work, we order it and 5 more in case anyone else wants it


----------



## Mega Man

lol yea or like me just save up my order from swiftech will cost less then .10~.30 per item to ships


----------



## onlyhands

Hey guys! I've been a long time lurker on this forum, mostly for the sweet rigs in this club. I've had my Stryker since the holidays but waited a while until I got all the parts I wanted and until I felt pretty confident in my build, but here it is! Nothing too heavily modded other than some hidden fan/led controllers and some fishing line to support my HD7950 Boost, but I wanted it to most importantly be clean to look at. Hope I can be part of the club, and give the thread a few fresh pics!









http://s120.photobucket.com/user/FalkenZZ/media/Storm Stryker/IMG_2373_zps9a255a72.jpg.html
http://s120.photobucket.com/user/FalkenZZ/media/Storm Stryker/IMG_2303_zps23e7bc19.jpg.html

Recently added a Silverstone FHP141 as my rear exhaust (I felt like being a bit overkill, it is hooked up to a hidden Zalman Fanmate) and also some of those cheap NZXT LED cables. The LED cable is hidden vertically in the drive bay area so the side window view is still neat.
http://s120.photobucket.com/user/FalkenZZ/media/Storm Stryker/IMG_2398_zps87782e03.jpg.html
http://s120.photobucket.com/user/FalkenZZ/media/Storm Stryker/IMG_2393_zps02c593c6.jpg.html
http://s120.photobucket.com/user/FalkenZZ/media/Storm Stryker/IMG_2394_zpsba7351c1.jpg.html

Where I hid my DVD drive and NZXT LED controller.
http://s120.photobucket.com/user/FalkenZZ/media/Storm Stryker/IMG_2395_zpsa28bfe09.jpg.html


----------



## Mega Man

looking great


----------



## Mega Man

looking great


----------



## Mega Man

looking great


----------



## OneGun

The Gpu you have has a metal rib under the pcb which should support it..As long as the two screw are in..Looks great by the way...


----------



## onlyhands

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> The Gpu you have has a metal rib under the pcb which should support it..As long as the two screw are in..Looks great by the way...


Yup it does have the rib that connects to the heatspreader and supports it on the expansion card bracket, but it's still quite a heavy card. It only sagged maybe a degree or two but it was enough to annoy me haha. Thanks!


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onlyhands*
> 
> Yup it does have the rib that connects to the heatspreader and supports it on the expansion card bracket, but it's still quite a heavy card. It only sagged maybe a degree or two but it was enough to annoy me haha. Thanks!


Now you have me looking at my cards checking for sagging...


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onlyhands*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys! I've been a long time lurker on this forum, mostly for the sweet rigs in this club. I've had my Stryker since the holidays but waited a while until I got all the parts I wanted and until I felt pretty confident in my build, but here it is! Nothing too heavily modded other than some hidden fan/led controllers and some fishing line to support my HD7950 Boost, but I wanted it to most importantly be clean to look at. Hope I can be part of the club, and give the thread a few fresh pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s120.photobucket.com/user/FalkenZZ/media/Storm Stryker/IMG_2373_zps9a255a72.jpg.html
> http://s120.photobucket.com/user/FalkenZZ/media/Storm Stryker/IMG_2303_zps23e7bc19.jpg.html
> 
> Recently added a Silverstone FHP141 as my rear exhaust (I felt like being a bit overkill, it is hooked up to a hidden Zalman Fanmate) and also some of those cheap NZXT LED cables. The LED cable is hidden vertically in the drive bay area so the side window view is still neat.
> http://s120.photobucket.com/user/FalkenZZ/media/Storm Stryker/IMG_2398_zps87782e03.jpg.html
> http://s120.photobucket.com/user/FalkenZZ/media/Storm Stryker/IMG_2393_zps02c593c6.jpg.html
> http://s120.photobucket.com/user/FalkenZZ/media/Storm Stryker/IMG_2394_zpsba7351c1.jpg.html
> 
> Where I hid my DVD drive and NZXT LED controller.
> http://s120.photobucket.com/user/FalkenZZ/media/Storm Stryker/IMG_2395_zpsa28bfe09.jpg.html


Welcome








What is that sound card?
I'm really getting annoyed with onboard and I'm looking for some low profile sound cards.
---
Anyway, it's up and running! Can't do much testing now cause work work work.


----------



## onlyhands

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is that sound card?
> I'm really getting annoyed with onboard and I'm looking for some low profile sound cards.


Thank you, your rig there is pretty sweet too, I love the watercooling on wheels idea








And the sound card is an Asus Xonar DS (the original PCI version). I got into some music production around the time I bought it last year, so I wanted something to fill in that missing sound gap until I can upgrade to a proper M-Audio card or some sort of audiophile card such as an HT Omega. But anyways, for me the difference in sound is noticeable. A lot richer and it can drive my headphones (Shure SRH440) better than the onboard on my older Gigabyte GA-970A board. It does come with a low profile bracket too.


----------



## SecretAgentHam

I have my I/O panel coming tomorrow and hopefully my LEDs are in my mail box when I get home. Stopping by home Depot after work for my soldering iron to get this mod going! Wish me luck! Can't wait to post pictures


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SecretAgentHam*
> 
> I have my I/O panel coming tomorrow and hopefully my LEDs are in my mail box when I get home. Stopping by home Depot after work for my soldering iron to get this mod going! Wish me luck! Can't wait to post pictures


I went to Harbor Freight and got a cheap soldering iron for $4. Wish you luck and can't wait to see your results.


----------



## OneGun

Got the rest of my blue cables and top led lights..And White 3d carbon fiber for my crossfire bridges..








Got new HD audio cable and 2 usb 2.0 cables..



This pic was taken with cell phone so it looks like crap..Phone makes colors look off..


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Guys take your little teenager macho sessions to PM please, this has been an excellent thread, let's keep it that way.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Got the rest of my blue cables and top led lights..And White 3d carbon fiber for my crossfire bridges..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got new HD audio cable and 2 usb 2.0 cables..
> 
> 
> 
> This pic was taken with cell phone so it looks like crap..Phone makes colors look off..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It looks great, OneGun! I really like how the blue cables bright up the place. Only those stickers on the RAM cooling are a bit off.
Btw, my camera (Kodak EasyShare Z650) doesn't capture the lighting as good as my much cheaper phone (a SE W20i).

---
Current GPU temp on idle is now 37C, while it was 42C with stock cooling. So far so good..


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks great, OneGun! I really like how the blue cables bright up the place. Only those stickers on the RAM cooling are a bit off.
> Btw, my camera (Kodak EasyShare Z650) doesn't capture the lighting as good as my much cheaper phone (a SE W20i).
> 
> ---
> Current GPU temp on idle is now 37C, while it was 42C with stock cooling. So far so good..


Those stickers do look bad..lol..I never really noticed.Thanx for another project..









Should i put white 3d carbon fiber over the red sticker?Or just remove sticker?


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Those stickers do look bad..lol..I never really noticed.Thanx for another project..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should i put white 3d carbon fiber over the red sticker?Or just remove sticker?


Remove sticker or carbon the whole ram ran assembly, might look of with the metal look with just the fan motors carbon, just thinking out loud, nice rig!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Those stickers do look bad..lol..I never really noticed.Thanx for another project..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should i put white 3d carbon fiber over the red sticker?Or just remove sticker?


Glad to help you keep busy








Those look clear fans to me, if you peel the stickers off you'll see the insides. Better carbon those










---

DeadPool isn't much of a GPU intensive game but the GPU max temp was 44C


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Remove sticker or carbon the whole ram ran assembly, might look of with the metal look with just the fan motors carbon, just thinking out loud, nice rig!


Look better now?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Look better now?










wow, so quick after my post


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Look better now?


Yeah! nice job, and quick like grimmy said haha.

What would look cool I think is paint the ram fan metal brace nickel to match gpu's but it looks awesome as is!


----------



## SecretAgentHam

so i got my I/O board and my LED's in today along with my soldering iron i got from home depot and here is a progress report.

THESE LEDs ARE SO DAMN TOUGH TO GET OUT!

i have no soldering experience so it took me a good 2 hours to get the power LED's out and i think i may have burned the board. whoops. i'm going to continue and see if it still works after its all installed. Worst case scenario the board doesnt work and the led's can be re used (replacement board is just another 8 bucks) but i'm more worried about all the labor of getting it installed to find out that i ruined it. i've been taking pictures of the whole ordeal and i think i burned a finger tip or two. i'll post everything up once this adventure comes to a close.

till tomorrow gents, i need some rest.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SecretAgentHam*
> 
> so i got my I/O board and my LED's in today along with my soldering iron i got from home depot and here is a progress report.
> 
> THESE LEDs ARE SO DAMN TOUGH TO GET OUT!
> 
> i have no soldering experience so it took me a good 2 hours to get the power LED's out and i think i may have burned the board. whoops. i'm going to continue and see if it still works after its all installed. Worst case scenario the board doesnt work and the led's can be re used (replacement board is just another 8 bucks) but i'm more worried about all the labor of getting it installed to find out that i ruined it. i've been taking pictures of the whole ordeal and i think i burned a finger tip or two. i'll post everything up once this adventure comes to a close.
> 
> till tomorrow gents, i need some rest.


install it outside the case and test. much better much less time intensive to see if something is screwed up.

soldering is a fine skill that takes time to learn, lots of tutorials and practice.
lots of flux and put the solder on the iron then solder the part. desoldering is much different.

also a good soldering iron is very recommended ( from the tutorials i have read. ) goal is to just touch the board for a second have solder flow from iron to board .not to heat up the board. i can say it... but i suck at soldering. just read up alot and keep trying to learn. i take apart broken things and try to solder/desolder for practice.


----------



## adamski07

WOW. Very nice rigs guys.







I love the mods on CM Storm cases. Btw, I might get one for my next project and my eyes are set to Storm Trooper already. I would really love to modify one of this case. I'll let you guys know for the progress. Thanks!

Here's my first project:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SecretAgentHam*
> 
> so i got my I/O board and my LED's in today along with my soldering iron i got from home depot and here is a progress report.
> 
> THESE LEDs ARE SO DAMN TOUGH TO GET OUT!
> 
> i have no soldering experience so it took me a good 2 hours to get the power LED's out and i think i may have burned the board. whoops. i'm going to continue and see if it still works after its all installed. Worst case scenario the board doesnt work and the led's can be re used (replacement board is just another 8 bucks) but i'm more worried about all the labor of getting it installed to find out that i ruined it. i've been taking pictures of the whole ordeal and i think i burned a finger tip or two. i'll post everything up once this adventure comes to a close.
> 
> till tomorrow gents, i need some rest.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> install it outside the case and test. much better much less time intensive to see if something is screwed up.
> 
> soldering is a fine skill that takes time to learn, lots of tutorials and practice.
> lots of flux and put the solder on the iron then solder the part. desoldering is much different.
> 
> also a good soldering iron is very recommended ( from the tutorials i have read. ) goal is to just touch the board for a second have solder flow from iron to board .not to heat up the board. i can say it... but i suck at soldering. just read up alot and keep trying to learn. i take apart broken things and try to solder/desolder for practice.


What I do, is I put the solder on the pcb, and then I melt it with the iron. For me first putting it on the iron seems to mess it up, probably because it's in contact with the iron for so long. I agree about the practice, it's better to first practice on some scrap wire/pcb. And when doing fine soldering, you don't want a high powered iron.

To de-solder, I grip the component (led) with pliers, melt the solder on one pin, pull it out slightly, then the same for the other side. Repeat these steps until it's out, and you should even be able to recap a motherboard (assuming you have a steady hand).

EDIT: I almost forgot, be careful not to tear the circuit lines off the board when soldering/de-soldering.


----------



## szeged

So it wasn't just my board that was a pita to switch the leds lol. Patience, they come off eventually just don't rip out any of the circuits.


----------



## haruspazer

Hey what's up guys.. im new in overclock.net, i have a storm trooper since 6 months ago and i love it so much, she is my proud and joy :3
i was looking for making a window mod in the side panel.. and found this topic and oh my gosh! every mod is AWESOME!!!
i would like to share my rig, its not too much







but, any way.. here some pics


















my rig specs:

cooler master storm trooper (obvious xD)
asus crosshair v formula
amd fx 8350 @4.8ghz (running at 35 idle ~ 48 load)
cm v6 gt
asus gtx 670 direct cu ii
corsair vengeance 16gb (2x8gb)
corsair AX 850
crucial m4 256gb
seagate barracuda 2000gb
4 sickleflow (2 top, 2 in the v6gt)
2 cm cheap fans bottom (have low dB at 1500rpm c: )

hope you like it!








share your opinions of my rig


----------



## Mega Man

welcome looks great !~


----------



## SecretAgentHam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> So it wasn't just my board that was a pita to switch the leds lol. Patience, they come off eventually just don't rip out any of the circuits.


I was able to get the first off after trying for a while and the second came off almost as soon as the solder melted. When I get off from work today I plan on finishing the blue LEDs tonight but the fan speed LEDs look really hard.what was your technique?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haruspazer*
> 
> Hey what's up guys
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> .. im new in overclock.net, i have a storm trooper since 6 months ago and i love it so much, she is my proud and joy :3
> i was looking for making a window mod in the side panel.. and found this topic and oh my gosh! every mod is AWESOME!!!
> i would like to share my rig, its not too much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but, any way.. here some pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my rig specs:
> 
> cooler master storm trooper (obvious xD)
> asus crosshair v formula
> amd fx 8350 @4.8ghz (running at 35 idle ~ 48 load)
> cm v6 gt
> asus gtx 670 direct cu ii
> corsair vengeance 16gb (2x8gb)
> corsair AX 850
> crucial m4 256gb
> seagate barracuda 2000gb
> 4 sickleflow (2 top, 2 in the v6gt)
> 2 cm cheap fans bottom (have low dB at 1500rpm c: )
> 
> hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> share your opinions of my rig


Welcome and looking good!
Why don't you use that big a$$ tv as your monitor?

---

Does this look any good?

Rock solid ^

top is with stock cooling, bottom is water cooled


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SecretAgentHam*
> 
> I was able to get the first off after trying for a while and the second came off almost as soon as the solder melted. When I get off from work today I plan on finishing the blue LEDs tonight but the fan speed LEDs look really hard.what was your technique?


At work atm, when I get home ill take pics of how to do the fan controller leds like that guide I promised before I had to tale apart my comp lol, it'll be back and running today assuming Fedex doesn't mess up the delivery again.


----------



## haruspazer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Welcome and looking good!
> Why don't you use that big a$$ tv as your monitor?
> 
> ---
> 
> i use the 24'' inch monitor for work (im a developer), and believe me, working on a 46'' monitor its a pain in the ***
> i only use the 46'' tv for games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (all games except starcraft2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


----------



## Tempist305

Went to Fry's today, and it was quite fruitful! I got myself a 2pack of AF-120 Quiet Edition fans which I'm now using as top exhaust in place of the 200mm stock fan. I also got a 4-pin motherboard connector extension, AND a 24-pin power extension from NZXT.







Very pleased with the results thus far, and I'm looking into the plexiglass window panel next, also maybe some Antec TrueQuiet white LED fans for the front.


----------



## SecretAgentHam

So I got 3 LEDs installed today and I am almost done with my lady one (HDD indicator light) but I'm really worried about the fan LEDs cause I don't know what to expect. Anyway, I hooked the board up to a molex and everything works! So far so good in taking progress pics too!


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SecretAgentHam*
> 
> So I got 3 LEDs installed today and I am almost done with my lady one (HDD indicator light) but I'm really worried about the fan LEDs cause I don't know what to expect. Anyway, I hooked the board up to a molex and everything works! So far so good in taking progress pics too!


I wanna do blue leds.. Please post pics of your work when done sir. I would love to see it..


----------



## SortOfGrim

What's with all the LED talk?










I added the Phobya G-Changer 120 in the GPU loop. Idle temp is now down to 33C (was 37C)


Looks better, imo.


On to the next project!


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> What's with all the LED talk?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added the Phobya G-Changer 120 in the GPU loop. Idle temp is now down to 33C (was 37C)
> 
> 
> Looks better, imo.
> 
> 
> On to the next project!


Is that black cable the USB 2.0 front panel cable?You should sleeve it red..


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Is that black cable the USB 2.0 front panel cable?You should sleeve it red..


cripes, you mean the one in the bottom, right? No I'm expecting my sound card today, that's the front speaker/mic cable


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> cripes, you mean the one in the bottom, right? No I'm expecting my sound card today, that's the front speaker/mic cable


Sweet..


----------



## SortOfGrim

okay, that front audio cable looks like crap but for now it will have to do


----------



## benben84

So now that my house is averaging 80-82 F I'm going to need to switch the top radiator fans to exhaust as my temps are rather warm. During the winter my house averages 60-65 F so having the rad fans pull fresh air keeps it cooler.

No big deal it needs a good cleaning anyways, I have a small furry animal growing on the front filters







Wish I would have taken a pic this morning before work.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> okay, that front audio cable looks like crap but for now it will have to do


Looks better then coming up from the bottom sir..


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Looks better then coming up from the bottom sir..


Thank you, kind Gun









@benben: In the summer my trooper goes without window panel. Or get a pedestal









Victory!


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Thank you, kind Gun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @benben: In the summer my trooper goes without window panel. Or get a pedestal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol grim, you always crack me up but in a good respectable way. MATX board and you have the pedestal makes me giggle everyday.
> I have EATX and 4 internal rads haha gotta love the trooper options!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Lol grim, you always crack me up but in a good respectable way. MATX board and you have the pedestal makes me giggle everyday.
> I have EATX and 4 internal rads haha gotta love the trooper options!










Glad to be of service!
Loads of pll have asked why I have a M-ATX board in such a huge case. I only have need for 1 gpu and 3 drives. And the pedestal is a bit extreme but c'mon that's what we at OCN are all about








Come to think about it..I could go for 5 rads, lol!


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to be of service!
> Loads of pll have asked why I have a M-ATX board in such a huge case. I only have need for 1 gpu and 3 drives. And the pedestal is a bit extreme but c'mon that's what we at OCN are all about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come to think about it..I could go for 5 rads, lol!


haha yup! gotta love overkill.... Just restarted a campaign of crysis 3 ultra settings with just one my water cooled 7970's got 60-75 frames. Turned second card on got 85-150 AVG. Is it worth the extra 700$ cause extra rads, card and another block? WELL DUH!

Whenever I can get time and funds i'm gonna finish the trooper all out exactly how I want it, ill keep you updated!

Hint...
Dual tower separate res loop with total of 8x 120 rad space. A 3x120 ut60, 2x120 ut60, 1x120 ut60, and an ex240 all internal.
Just gotta finish ordering what I don't already have!. Gonna be on 2 alpha d5 Vario pumps with hf tops.









And of course continuation of the ROG theme. Still have my custom psu cover and 4 HAF-X covers to play with


----------



## OneGun

Does the member roster ever get updated?Its been over 2 months and i am still not on there..


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> haha yup! gotta love overkill.... Just restarted a campaign of crysis 3 ultra settings with just one my water cooled 7970's got 60-75 frames. Turned second card on got 85-150 AVG. Is it worth the extra 700$ cause extra rads, card and another block? WELL DUH!
> 
> Whenever I can get time and funds i'm gonna finish the trooper all out exactly how I want it, ill keep you updated!
> 
> Hint...
> Dual tower separate res loop with total of 8x 120 rad space. A 3x120 ut60, 2x120 ut60, 1x120 ut60, and an ex240 all internal.
> Just gotta finish ordering what I don't already have!. Gonna be on 2 alpha d5 Vario pumps with hf tops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course continuation of the ROG theme. Still have my custom psu cover and 4 HAF-X covers to play with










&







! Can't wait to see that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Does the member roster ever get updated?Its been over 2 months and i am still not on there..


Have you send a PM to UMZ?


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! Can't wait to see that
> Have you send a PM to UMZ?


Didn't think we were suppose to..The membership number has not changed in over two months . it's fine I am not gonna bug him about it..


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> haha yup! gotta love overkill.... Just restarted a campaign of crysis 3 ultra settings with just one my water cooled 7970's got 60-75 frames. Turned second card on got 85-150 AVG. Is it worth the extra 700$ cause extra rads, card and another block? WELL DUH!
> 
> Whenever I can get time and funds i'm gonna finish the trooper all out exactly how I want it, ill keep you updated!
> 
> Hint...
> Dual tower separate res loop with total of 8x 120 rad space. A 3x120 ut60, 2x120 ut60, 1x120 ut60, and an ex240 all internal.
> Just gotta finish ordering what I don't already have!. Gonna be on 2 alpha d5 Vario pumps with hf tops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course continuation of the ROG theme. Still have my custom psu cover and 4 HAF-X covers to play with


oncew dwood starts taking orders again ill be there with you. my pedestal will hold 6x120quadfan monstas


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> oncew dwood starts taking orders again ill be there with you. my pedestal will hold 6x120quadfan monstas


Nice, ya im just gonna fit all my rads and dual loop in the stock case tho! already heavy enough lol


----------



## SecretAgentHam

So this is what I was doing today


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SecretAgentHam*
> 
> So this is what I was doing today


Awesome!


----------



## SecretAgentHam

Yeah man These fan LEDs almost made cry. Never again! Haha


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SecretAgentHam*
> 
> Yeah man These fan LEDs almost made cry. Never again! Haha


Tears of joy?







Want to do a set for my friend? lol


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SecretAgentHam*
> 
> So this is what I was doing today


Nice mod. How many leds was it?


----------



## SecretAgentHam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Tears of joy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to do a set for my friend? lol


I think I'll pass haha. Believe it or not it was my first time soldering.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Nice mod. How many leds was it?


Total it was 7. 3 small Led (fans) and 4 regular 3mm LEDs (2 for logo /power button and one for power indicator and one more for HDD indicator)

Fun project but the most patience I've ever needed to have.


----------



## HCore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SecretAgentHam*
> 
> Yeah man These fan LEDs almost made cry. Never again! Haha


Nice Job SecretAgentHam. Thanks for sharing your experience and help along with Ne1ld0. I'm really debating whether I want to tackle this but it definitely looks rewarding.


----------



## Kimomono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SecretAgentHam*
> 
> I think I'll pass haha. Believe it or not it was my first time soldering.
> Total it was 7. 3 small Led (fans) and 4 regular 3mm LEDs (2 for logo /power button and one for power indicator and one more for HDD indicator)
> 
> Fun project but the most patience I've ever needed to have.


Where did you get the 3mm LEDs, and what were the specs? I would very much like to do this.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> oncew dwood starts taking orders again ill be there with you. my pedestal will hold 6x120quadfan monstas


Has he given a time index when that will be? So you go for the vertical mounting of a rad. The sky is the limit they say, bullocks I say: we still have spaaaaaace!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Nice, ya im just gonna fit all my rads and dual loop in the stock case tho! already heavy enough lol


Extreme damn, dude. How's your back?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SecretAgentHam*
> 
> So this is what I was doing today


Awesome








Our new LED man!


----------



## SecretAgentHam

I am going to install the I/O board tonight and take one last pic of the finished product and I'll do a massive post describing my process with some pics here and there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimomono*
> 
> Where did you get the 3mm LEDs, and what were the specs? I would very much like to do this.


I'll give you the sites I bought them from but if you look within the last 10 pages I'm sure the links are there.

Thanks for the kind words everyone!


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Has he given a time index when that will be? So you go for the vertical mounting of a rad. The sky is the limit they say, bullocks I say: we still have spaaaaaace!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extreme damn, dude. How's your back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya im super excited. Well im just about to be 21 so im young is my excuse lol? More like hows my desk!


----------



## SortOfGrim

With window panel on...it's perfect!








74cm tall! That's 5cm taller than the Corsair 900D










giggle away!

*edit: my desk is 74cm


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> With window panel on...it's perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 74cm tall! That's 5cm taller than the Corsair 900D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> giggle away!
> 
> *edit: my desk is 74cm


gigglegigglegiggle


----------



## afdude2018

Just ordered a Storm Trooper case. Can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## skupples

I recieved a request to drop some photos of my storm trooper, named "storm sleeper" yes cheesy i know! So, here we go... I trimmed down from 144 pictures... 6 months worth of build photos.





















This is what i would call phase 1. msi z77a g45 mobo, 670ftwx2 ek all nickel/csq products, mcp35x2 Pump of OPness on the home made shelf (with the lid from the secret drawer. And yes, a 240x80thick alphacool rad in the bottom... It is a beast, i'm putting a 480x80 thick in my 900D rebuild this xmas. Also, check out the home made SSD mount with one of the HDD cage panels.

OK phase 2 pics, asus mobo, cutting the top of the case to fit 3 120mm fans, a fan controller to get rid of the terrible psu powered fan header pcb's, and last but not least Delidding of 3570k











ok, phase 3 Titans.









fan spinning + picture taken at just the right time!








My favorite picture! Wish i had a better camera and more patience to get good snaps =P







And that's a wrap for this build! Stay tuned for the 900D (or Enthoo Primo) Rebuild.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I recieved a request to drop some photos of my storm trooper, named "storm sleeper" yes cheesy i know! So, here we go... I trimmed down from 144 pictures... 6 months worth of build photos.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what i would call phase 1. msi z77a g45 mobo, 670ftwx2 ek all nickel/csq products, mcp35x2 Pump of OPness on the home made shelf (with the lid from the secret drawer. And yes, a 240x80thick alphacool rad in the bottom... It is a beast, i'm putting a 480x80 thick in my 900D rebuild this xmas. Also, check out the home made SSD mount with one of the HDD cage panels.
> 
> OK phase 2 pics, asus mobo, cutting the top of the case to fit 3 120mm fans, a fan controller to get rid of the terrible psu powered fan header pcb's, and last but not least Delidding of 3570k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, phase 3 Titans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fan spinning + picture taken at just the right time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite picture! Wish i had a better camera and more patience to get good snaps =P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's a wrap for this build! Stay tuned for the 900D (or Enthoo Primo) Rebuild.


Hey! You made it! Nice build!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Hey! You made it! Nice build!










Thanks! I just have way too much wiring inside my case to do any decent management, I actually have to use the inside of the case for storage due to the SMALL amount of space in the back panel. I was going to disassemble the cases fan controller to remove all the excess wiring i don't use, but i got too lazy. I really wanted one of the windowed side panels as well, but iv'e decided its done. Seeing inside would remove sleeper status.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> With window panel on...it's perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 74cm tall! That's 5cm taller than the Corsair 900D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> giggle away!
> 
> *edit: my desk is 74cm


did you build your self a bottom shelf? That's AMAZING!


----------



## afdude2018

It's amazing what some of you did to your cases. Just wow...


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I recieved a request to drop some photos of my storm trooper, named "storm sleeper" yes cheesy i know! So, here we go... I trimmed down from 144 pictures... 6 months worth of build photos.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what i would call phase 1. msi z77a g45 mobo, 670ftwx2 ek all nickel/csq products, mcp35x2 Pump of OPness on the home made shelf (with the lid from the secret drawer. And yes, a 240x80thick alphacool rad in the bottom... It is a beast, i'm putting a 480x80 thick in my 900D rebuild this xmas. Also, check out the home made SSD mount with one of the HDD cage panels.
> 
> OK phase 2 pics, asus mobo, cutting the top of the case to fit 3 120mm fans, a fan controller to get rid of the terrible psu powered fan header pcb's, and last but not least Delidding of 3570k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, phase 3 Titans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fan spinning + picture taken at just the right time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite picture! Wish i had a better camera and more patience to get good snaps =P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's a wrap for this build! Stay tuned for the 900D (or Enthoo Primo) Rebuild.


That's one big monsta (rad)!








How does using the drain work in the loop?








This would be ideal in your case: Swiftech Maelstrom with dual mcp35x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> did you build your self a bottom shelf? That's AMAZING!


Oh no, I don't have enough skill to build a pedestal. Dwood made it for me.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> That's one big monsta (rad)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does using the drain work in the loop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This would be ideal in your case: Swiftech Maelstrom with dual mcp35x
> 
> Oh no, I don't have enough skill to build a pedestal. Dwood made it for me.


Nice!!

That is a nice res, would make things slightly easier on me for sure, though it is ugly... The way i drain my case is to just unseal the res, and un-screw both of the bottom rad front ports... tilt forward, win! I wonder if that res suffers from vortex as much as mine does.

And, i bet you could build a pedestal just fine... May just take a few revisions....


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Nice!!
> 
> That is a nice res, would make things slightly easier on me for sure, though it is ugly... The way i drain my case is to just unseal the res, and un-screw both of the bottom rad front ports... tilt forward, win! I wonder if that res suffers from vortex as much as mine does.
> 
> And, i bet you could build a pedestal just fine... May just take a few revisions....


I have that ugly pump/res combo on mine







just with the single pump. The only thing I disliked was the temp meter on it, so I removed it.
The res comes with a mesh and sponge to reduce bubbles. Vortex only happens when the pump is at 100% which in my case is only at post.
Bleeding helps a lot!

I guess if I had enough time, tools, a workplace and beer I could make one.


----------



## Kimomono

Sooo... Window panel ordered and LEDs ordered.









Now I've just got to figure out my PSU stuff. I hopped on NCIX to look at the Newton R3, and the price has gone back up.









So does consensus say to either:
1. Go for the 800w R3 for $185.98?
2. Go for the 1000w R3 for $206.98?
3. Pick a different PSU (know any good deals?)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimomono*
> 
> Sooo... Window panel ordered and LEDs ordered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I've just got to figure out my PSU stuff. I hopped on NCIX to look at the Newton R3, and the price has gone back up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So does consensus say to either:
> 1. Go for the 800w R3 for $185.98?
> 2. Go for the 1000w R3 for $206.98?
> 3. Pick a different PSU (know any good deals?)


If you ever plan to use 2-3 gpu's i would go with 1,000W... I look at things as this... If you are going to possibly upgrade later, then you may as well get the biggest one you can now. Rather then having to buy a second psu when you out grow the first one.

Second, where did you find a windowed side panel? Back when i was looking for one they were always sold out.


----------



## adamski07

I'm getting the case soon!







Hi everyone. Can I join the infantry?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I have that ugly pump/res combo on mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just with the single pump. The only thing I disliked was the temp meter on it, so I removed it.
> The res comes with a mesh and sponge to reduce bubbles. Vortex only happens when the pump is at 100% which in my case is only at post.
> Bleeding helps a lot!
> 
> I guess if I had enough time, tools, a workplace and beer I could make one.


I guess you can only imagine how bad it is with the mcp35x2... I'm also using a really poorly setup out right now. At first i just had a 90 degree to a nipple, to a 2 inch tube to the pump nipple, but for some reason i thought building an extension of all fittings would work better. Though it really doesn't matter due to how OP my pump is for my system ( only run them at 1,500rpm). So, what i'm planning to do in my Enthoo Primo Case rebuild is A, actually get the heat sink & B. buy one of the hard mod mounts for it.

This is the Heatsink... Iv'e noticed the pumps are pretty hot even when running at low RPM's, so i googled the topic and found a few horror stories about them melting.

http://www.swiftech.com/MCP35X2-HS.aspx

Still looking for a mount.


----------



## Kimomono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> If you ever plan to use 2-3 gpu's i would go with 1,000W... I look at things as this... If you are going to possibly upgrade later, then you may as well get the biggest one you can now. Rather then having to buy a second psu when you out grow the first one.
> 
> Second, where did you find a windowed side panel? Back when i was looking for one they were always sold out.


I found it at the Cooler Master store. Oddly enough, they have two different listings, and one of them is never in stock.
Here's the place I got it from: Trooper Side Window Panel

And the 1000w was what I was leaning more towards. For only $20 more? Might as well go for it.


----------



## adamski07

Build log created : http://www.overclock.net/t/1405257/case-mod-project-imagination-cm-storm-trooper-mod-by-adamski07


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Has he given a time index when that will be? So you go for the vertical mounting of a rad. The sky is the limit they say, bullocks I say: we still have spaaaaaace!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extreme damn, dude. How's your back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our new LED man!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> With window panel on...it's perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 74cm tall! That's 5cm taller than the Corsair 900D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> giggle away!
> 
> *edit: my desk is 74cm






no dwood has not. build looks awesome though

side note!~ just bought my daul mcp35x +heatsink +res. ( may not use res idk yet.... ) but i got it all for 190!~ thanks to BramSLI1 and the ocn marketplace !~


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I guess you can only imagine how bad it is with the mcp35x2... I'm also using a really poorly setup out right now. At first i just had a 90 degree to a nipple, to a 2 inch tube to the pump nipple, but for some reason i thought building an extension of all fittings would work better. Though it really doesn't matter due to how OP my pump is for my system ( only run them at 1,500rpm). So, what i'm planning to do in my Enthoo Primo Case rebuild is A, actually get the heat sink & B. buy one of the hard mod mounts for it.
> 
> This is the Heatsink... Iv'e noticed the pumps are pretty hot even when running at low RPM's, so i googled the topic and found a few horror stories about them melting.
> 
> http://www.swiftech.com/MCP35X2-HS.aspx
> 
> Still looking for a mount.


I have the heatsink on one of my MCP35X (the one in the bottom, gpu loop), the other one I have for a year now but doesn't have a heatsink and it still runs. Both are connected to the mobo (signal) and run at 25%, only when the cpu hits the 50C marker they will go to 80%.
With the heatsink also come these supports with rubber feet (so you can add a 80x80x15mm fan). So how do you want to install a hard mod mount?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no dwood has not. build looks awesome though
> 
> side note!~ just bought my dual mcp35x +heatsink +res. ( may not use res idk yet.... ) but i got it all for 190!~ thanks to BramSLI1 and the ocn marketplace !~


I think it will be a while before he'll accept new orders. DIY?








Awesome deal on the mcp35x2! Have fun with them!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimomono*
> 
> Sooo... Window panel ordered and LEDs ordered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I've just got to figure out my PSU stuff. I hopped on NCIX to look at the Newton R3, and the price has gone back up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So does consensus say to either:
> 1. Go for the 800w R3 for $185.98?
> 2. Go for the 1000w R3 for $206.98?
> 3. Pick a different PSU (know any good deals?)


The new Cooler Master V series might be for you and its even fully modular


----------



## szeged

so i decided to do a little updating on my rig...





pics inc as soon as they get here









been doing a blue them for over a year, time to go dark red


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I have the heatsink on one of my MCP35X (the one in the bottom, gpu loop), the other one I have for a year now but doesn't have a heatsink and it still runs. Both are connected to the mobo (signal) and run at 25%, only when the cpu hits the 50C marker they will go to 80%.
> With the heatsink also come these supports with rubber feet (so you can add a 80x80x15mm fan). So how do you want to install a hard mod mount?
> I think it will be a while before he'll accept new orders. DIY?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome deal on the mcp35x2! Have fun with them!


A Bracket that secures it to some where... drill some holes, or have a nice enough case that it already has the holes there, thus no longer being a hrdmod a guess.

Iv'e seen a few on some really high end builds, but i'm not sure if they were custom fab, or purchased.


----------



## SecretAgentHam

So although my board lit up with awesome blue when tested with my molex plug it won't power on my computer. Now the original board won't either. Crap. Ordered another board and probably won't attempt that mod again. :-(


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SecretAgentHam*
> 
> So although my board lit up with awesome blue when tested with my molex plug it won't power on my computer. Now the original board won't either. Crap. Ordered another board and probably won't attempt that mod again. :-(


Very odd, which leds did you use? The power draw of them might not be compatible with the circuit board. Just a thought. I'm sure if we work on it together we can find a solution before having to buy a new board. Especially if the original board isn't working.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SecretAgentHam*
> 
> So although my board lit up with awesome blue when tested with my molex plug it won't power on my computer. Now the original board won't either. Crap. Ordered another board and probably won't attempt that mod again. :-(


sounds to me like your not plugged in correctly to the mobo. as the power switch is a separate circuit and not part of the circuitry at all. it is not even mounted to the board.

if it is wired correctly.
you may of damaged the wiring to the switch .

if you can not see anything wrong you can even buy a mobo wiring set with a new one for like ~ 5 from microcenter.


----------



## Kimomono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The new Cooler Master V series might be for you and its even fully modular


Well, as I was getting ready to purchase the 1000w R3, I noticed something odd in my shopping cart... I had put the 800w R3 in there while it was still on sale, and it was still at the discount price in my cart...

So I removed the 1000w and submitted the order for the $115 800w R3. It's now on it's way towards me.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SecretAgentHam*
> 
> So although my board lit up with awesome blue when tested with my molex plug it won't power on my computer. Now the original board won't either. Crap. Ordered another board and probably won't attempt that mod again. :-(


Hmm, this now makes me hesitant to try to mod my board. I've already ordered these LEDs, but I think I'll hold off on installing them until we get the problem sorted out. Once all the bugs are worked out, I'll put up a guide to help others. I've yet to see a comprehensive guide to changing the LEDs and I'm sure there would be interest in it.

Szeged, I sent a PM to you concerning the mod.


----------



## szeged

responded to your pm









also, going back to a red theme in my rebuild of the trooper, might be able to freebie someone my working blue front panel if i decide i dont want to keep it incase i order a second trooper to have a red build and blue build at the same time, thinking my next build is gonna be in a caselabs STH10 so someone might get lucky


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimomono*
> 
> Well, as I was getting ready to purchase the 1000w R3, I noticed something odd in my shopping cart... I had put the 800w R3 in there while it was still on sale, and it was still at the discount price in my cart...
> 
> So I removed the 1000w and submitted the order for the $115 800w R3. It's now on it's way towards me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, this now makes me hesitant to try to mod my board. I've already ordered these LEDs, but I think I'll hold off on installing them until we get the problem sorted out. Once all the bugs are worked out, I'll put up a guide to help others. I've yet to see a comprehensive guide to changing the LEDs and I'm sure there would be interest in it.
> 
> Szeged, I sent a PM to you concerning the mod.


Great could you take a few photos of it before you install and one or two after and post them here

www.overclock.net/t/1391520/fractal-design-power-supplies-information-thread

Anyway thanks for the trouble if you do


----------



## Halyosy

my updated trooper


----------



## SecretAgentHam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sounds to me like your not plugged in correctly to the mobo. as the power switch is a separate circuit and not part of the circuitry at all. it is not even mounted to the board.
> 
> if it is wired correctly.
> you may of damaged the wiring to the switch .
> 
> if you can not see anything wrong you can even buy a mobo wiring set with a new one for like ~ 5 from microcenter.


I triple checked my connections but the reason my original didn't work is I took a part of the board off to solder on to the modded board. My fault but now I'll have two boards to work with. Maybe I can fix the board somehow even who knows. Ordered a replacement already though.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halyosy*
> 
> 
> my updated trooper


Whats the halyosy intel thing? besides an anime.


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halyosy*
> 
> 
> my updated trooper






Looks GREAT
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SecretAgentHam*
> 
> I triple checked my connections but the reason my original didn't work is I took a part of the board off to solder on to the modded board. My fault but now I'll have two boards to work with. Maybe I can fix the board somehow even who knows. Ordered a replacement already though.


again. the power switch is NOT part of the board. none of it is connected.

switch is mounted in plastic ( NOT PCB )
wires connect to switch
wires connect to connector
connector attaches to mobo ( unless there is another rev out ) but i dont think so


----------



## skupples

Still want to know what the psu shroud is... Is it intel branded "gaming armor" or w/e its called?


----------



## Mega Man

probably custom built


----------



## Halyosy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Whats the halyosy intel thing? besides an anime.


it's not an anime









it's nico2 singer

and i am big fans of him










its my custom psu cover i ask my friend to make it for me









because i can't use the laser cutting









the psu is golden king 550w super flower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> Looks GREAT
> again. the power switch is NOT part of the board. none of it is connected.
> 
> switch is mounted in plastic ( NOT PCB )
> wires connect to switch
> wires connect to connector
> connector attaches to mobo ( unless there is another rev out ) but i dont think so


d

thank youu


----------



## skupples

I want one. though i think it would get in the way of my 240x80thick bottom rad.


----------



## SecretAgentHam

Well I'm going to check out my connections again when I get home. When I turn on my psu my mobo speaker beeps once and the fans whirl up but it then shuts off. When I hit the power button I get nothing. The power button is really only a molex plug that also needs wiring as the power SW. I know everything is where it should be but I am just sad that all my work was for nothing haha. After giving it some thought I'm going to order yet another replacement (that's a total of 3 boards in my possession) and have one to fall back on that works and try and get one of the other two working with the blue LEDs. Wish me luck!


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SecretAgentHam*
> 
> Well I'm going to check out my connections again when I get home. When I turn on my psu my mobo speaker beeps once and the fans whirl up but it then shuts off. When I hit the power button I get nothing. The power button is really only a molex plug that also needs wiring as the power SW. I know everything is where it should be but I am just sad that all my work was for nothing haha. After giving it some thought I'm going to order yet another replacement (that's a total of 3 boards in my possession) and have one to fall back on that works and try and get one of the other two working with the blue LEDs. Wish me luck!


Did you try shorting the power switch pins on the motherboard (don't maintain the short)?


----------



## user587

Hi all.

I've recently joined the club and I must say I really like this case. The design, space and looks are all great. But the build quality seems to be pretty flimsy to me. The top metal grating rattles, and the fans all have their own unique annoying sound signature. Some buzz, some click, and on a side note the back one wobbles too. Sure they're quiet, but I also live in a quiet area, so when all I can hear is these mechanical sounds it's very annoying. I'm thinking I'm going to have to replace all 4 fans which is going to add an extra $80 to the total cost of this case. Totally bummed.

Anyway, does anyone have any suggestions for good fans to replace with? I came from an Antec 900 v2 which, while not the quietest case, had a consistent sound of air whooshing that never got on my nerves. It wasn't the sound of mechanical wobbles and buzzing and clicking, but just a nice smooth sound of air moving.

Sorry if I offended anyone, I really do like the design of this case. The design team did a cracker job on this one. I just feel that pursuit of profit margins marred an otherwise great case. So... fans?









Thanks


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user587*
> 
> Hi all.
> 
> I've recently joined the club and I must say I really like this case. The design, space and looks are all great. But the build quality seems to be pretty flimsy to me. The top metal grating rattles, and the fans all have their own unique annoying sound signature. Some buzz, some click, and on a side note the back one wobbles too. Sure they're quiet, but I also live in a quiet area, so when all I can hear is these mechanical sounds it's very annoying. I'm thinking I'm going to have to replace all 4 fans which is going to add an extra $80 to the total cost of this case. Totally bummed.
> 
> Anyway, does anyone have any suggestions for good fans to replace with? I came from an Antec 900 v2 which, while not the quietest case, had a consistent sound of air whooshing that never got on my nerves. It wasn't the sound of mechanical wobbles and buzzing and clicking, but just a nice smooth sound of air moving.
> 
> Sorry if I offended anyone, I really do like the design of this case. The design team did a cracker job on this one. I just feel that pursuit of profit margins marred an otherwise great case. So... fans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


try these for replacements.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181020

pretty quiet, move a decent amount of air, changeable colors to match your rigs theme.

or noctua if you dont mind diarrhea brown fans


----------



## SecretAgentHam

the all black circle in this pic, is this a speaker? Wondering because I need it but my blue board doesn't have it.


----------



## szeged

Wish I could help you on that one, don't remember it from mine.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user587*
> 
> Anyway, does anyone have any suggestions for good fans to replace with? I came from an Antec 900 v2 which, while not the quietest case, had a consistent sound of air whooshing that never got on my nerves. It wasn't the sound of mechanical wobbles and buzzing and clicking, but just a nice smooth sound of air moving.
> 
> Sorry if I offended anyone, I really do like the design of this case. The design team did a cracker job on this one. I just feel that pursuit of profit margins marred an otherwise great case. So... fans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


not sure what you mean by cash grabbing on this case, it's ~129-149$. It's pretty much the biggest cheapest case on the market, & it comes with a built in fan controller capable of powering many more fans then the stock setup. you can figure that the ~20$ of the cost is from the fan controller.

On to fans. I'm going to have to respectfully disagree with Mr. Tallahassee on the corsair fans. They make quite a bit more noise then other fans in the same CFM category, though they look awesome! I normally recommend Scythe. I have 12 of the high speed Gentle Typhoon rad fans, and can barely hear them.

Have you read up on the different types of fans? blade count, blade width, airflow vs. static pressure?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SecretAgentHam*
> 
> the all black circle in this pic, is this a speaker? Wondering because I need it but my blue board doesn't have it.


You are probably right, i think its the beeper speaker.


----------



## szeged

So I just got a free 900D, moving my build to that and moving my gfs comp to the trooper, gonna do another high end build in a new trooper in the coming weeks though so ill still be in the club









But what color theme? Already did blue and did red, maybe go for an green theme with the new gigabyte z87 board?
Let me know your thoughts and suggestions!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user587*
> 
> Hi all.
> 
> I've recently joined the club and I must say I really like this case. The design, space and looks are all great. But the build quality seems to be pretty flimsy to me. The top metal grating rattles, and the fans all have their own unique annoying sound signature. Some buzz, some click, and on a side note the back one wobbles too. Sure they're quiet, but I also live in a quiet area, so when all I can hear is these mechanical sounds it's very annoying. I'm thinking I'm going to have to replace all 4 fans which is going to add an extra $80 to the total cost of this case. Totally bummed.
> 
> Anyway, does anyone have any suggestions for good fans to replace with? I came from an Antec 900 v2 which, while not the quietest case, had a consistent sound of air whooshing that never got on my nerves. It wasn't the sound of mechanical wobbles and buzzing and clicking, but just a nice smooth sound of air moving.
> 
> Sorry if I offended anyone, I really do like the design of this case. The design team did a cracker job on this one. I just feel that pursuit of profit margins marred an otherwise great case. So... fans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


I've had the Antec 900 (v1), 1200 (v1), Corsair 650D, Cooler Master HAF 912 and 922 and all had horrible fans. And yes the trooper too. I'm really liking the Scythe Gentle Typhoons (1450rpm), they are quiet but a bit expensive. Personally I think that case manufacturers should sell their cases without fans and fan controllers, it would shave a bit off the price.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SecretAgentHam*
> 
> the all black circle in this pic, is this a speaker? Wondering because I need it but my blue board doesn't have it.


yep, that's the speaker. I had it covered in glue to stop it's annoying loud beep








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> So I just got a free 900D, moving my build to that and moving my gfs comp to the trooper, gonna do another high end build in a new trooper in the coming weeks though so ill still be in the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what color theme? Already did blue and did red, maybe go for an green theme with the new gigabyte z87 board?
> Let me know your thoughts and suggestions!


Gold and black!


----------



## SecretAgentHam

FINALLY! the HDD light doesnt seem to be working at the moment (maybe the plug just came loose, i'll fix it later) but its done! for the sake of cleaning up the thread with all these pic posts i made an imgur album. Enjoy!



http://imgur.com/qmBb0




a good pic of it


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Gold and black!


i can see it now

gold and money signs gangsta theme.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i can see it now
> 
> gold and money signs gangsta theme.


And sagging video cards..


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> And sagging video cards..


rofl


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> And sagging video cards..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> rofl


Just made my day lol. dont forget the low profile ram


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Just made my day lol. dont forget the low profile ram










Maybe find some 20in 100 spoke case fans..


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SecretAgentHam*
> 
> Well I'm going to check out my connections again when I get home. When I turn on my psu my mobo speaker beeps once and the fans whirl up but it then shuts off. When I hit the power button I get nothing. The power button is really only a molex plug that also needs wiring as the power SW. I know everything is where it should be but I am just sad that all my work was for nothing haha. After giving it some thought I'm going to order yet another replacement (that's a total of 3 boards in my possession) and have one to fall back on that works and try and get one of the other two working with the blue LEDs. Wish me luck!


sounds to me like your psu may be going out on OCP try unpluggin the molex to the pcb and turning on your pc
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user587*
> 
> Hi all.
> 
> I've recently joined the club and I must say I really like this case. The design, space and looks are all great. But the build quality seems to be pretty flimsy to me. The top metal grating rattles, and the fans all have their own unique annoying sound signature. Some buzz, some click, and on a side note the back one wobbles too. Sure they're quiet, but I also live in a quiet area, so when all I can hear is these mechanical sounds it's very annoying. I'm thinking I'm going to have to replace all 4 fans which is going to add an extra $80 to the total cost of this case. Totally bummed.
> 
> Anyway, does anyone have any suggestions for good fans to replace with? I came from an Antec 900 v2 which, while not the quietest case, had a consistent sound of air whooshing that never got on my nerves. It wasn't the sound of mechanical wobbles and buzzing and clicking, but just a nice smooth sound of air moving.
> 
> Sorry if I offended anyone, I really do like the design of this case. The design team did a cracker job on this one. I just feel that pursuit of profit margins marred an otherwise great case. So... fans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


i have never seen a case that was supplied with good case fans lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SecretAgentHam*
> 
> the all black circle in this pic, is this a speaker? Wondering because I need it but my blue board doesn't have it.


yes it is. they come in many shapes and sizes
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I've had the Antec 900 (v1), 1200 (v1), Corsair 650D, Cooler Master HAF 912 and 922 and all had horrible fans. And yes the trooper too. I'm really liking the Scythe Gentle Typhoons (1450rpm), they are quiet but a bit expensive. Personally I think that case manufacturers should sell their cases without fans and fan controllers, it would shave a bit off the price.
> yep, that's the speaker. I had it covered in glue to stop it's annoying loud beep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold and black!


see above and they would not be able to sell as many cases. they need the fans to seel to the non enthusiast .... if you want one iwthout fans buy case labs lol


----------



## szeged

How will I make diamond plated spinners for the fans.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SecretAgentHam*
> 
> FINALLY! the HDD light doesnt seem to be working at the moment (maybe the plug just came loose, i'll fix it later) but its done! for the sake of cleaning up the thread with all these pic posts i made an imgur album. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/qmBb0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a good pic of it


Maybe you switched the polarity when you soldered the led in. Try reversing the polarity on the motherboard header if you haven't done that. Looks good though.


----------



## MetalMarty

Waited for weeks for the sleeved cables but my first build is finally done







. Crappy pics, will fix that later.










3770k, AsRock OC Formula, eVGA GTX780, Noctua NH-D14, Geil Superleggera 2x8GB, M4 256GB SSD, Seagate 2TB HD, LG BR-player, two extra 120mm BitFenix Spectre fans on the bottom and a NZXT sleeved white led kit. Probably going white WC'ed next but for now I'm happy. Awesome case, fast components, I like it







.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Gold and black!


I'm really not liking the new Asus boards...the only way I'd like that color scheme is if it was a WC'd machine and had gold hard lines.


----------



## szeged

Maybe I should do a sewer system wc loop, brown in the tubes, maybe add some cornstarch for chunkyness


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Maybe I should do a sewer system wc loop, brown in the tubes, maybe add some cornstarch for chunkyness


eewww haha talk about gunk build up in blocks!

cool idea lol


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Maybe I should do a sewer system wc loop, brown in the tubes, maybe add some cornstarch for chunkyness


LOL!!

Use PVC for the piping and just have floaters in the resevoir with yellowish/brown water.


----------



## szeged

oh my god i might just have to do this rofl

asus sabertooth mobos brown colors match perfectly also

ideas formulating.

this must happen!


----------



## afdude2018

Well the two extra case fans I'll be installing in my case arrived yesterday. Case should be here tomorrow.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> I'm really not liking the new Asus boards...the only way I'd like that color scheme is if it was a WC'd machine and had gold hard lines.


I just bought this motherboard..I am just trying to figure out which color of bedazzle i want to use on my case to match it...


----------



## felix starter

what do you think of the gygabyte g1 sniper 5 ?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> I'm really not liking the new Asus boards...the only way I'd like that color scheme is if it was a WC'd machine and had gold hard lines.


All the new Asus boards? c'mon, how can you not like these:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> I just bought this motherboard..I am just trying to figure out which color of bedazzle i want to use on my case to match it...


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> All the new Asus boards? c'mon, how can you not like these:


I rather like the Formula just take that stupid armor off first


----------



## mrmegadeath

Just to let you all know ive built my rig and it looks good and it posted first try lol


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrmegadeath*
> 
> Just to let you all know ive built my rig and it looks good and it posted first try lol


Awesome!!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrmegadeath*
> 
> Just to let you all know ive built my rig and it looks good and it posted first try lol










Will wait!


----------



## LeMonarque

Hi, so I just experienced that "







" moment when removing the top of the case and realizing you can't fit a full-size 120mm fan on the top right for push-pull...

I've done some searching and it looks like a lot of people who *don't* want to mod their case are using Scythe 120mm x 12mm fans. I recently saw this on Newegg:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835705066

It's a 120mm x 15.8mm PWM fan by Gelid Solutions. Does anybody know if 15.8mm is enough clearance for a 120mm fan on the top right fan mount underneath the handle?

And what is the minimum fan *size* that will fit there? 92mm/100mm/120mm?


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMonarque*
> 
> Hi, so I just experienced that "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " moment when removing the top of the case and realizing you can't fit a full-size 120mm fan on the top right for push-pull...
> 
> I've done some searching and it looks like a lot of people who *don't* want to mod their case are using Scythe 120mm x 12mm fans. I recently saw this on Newegg:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835705066
> 
> It's a 120mm x 15.8mm PWM fan by Gelid Solutions. Does anybody know if 15.8mm is enough clearance for a 120mm fan on the top right fan mount underneath the handle?
> 
> And what is the minimum fan *size* that will fit there? 92mm/100mm/120mm?


Yeah we've all had that moment only major design flaw with this case...

As far as the minimum size for top and basically any fan mount on this case is a 120mm.

As far as the exact fan width max for a fan to put on top under handle vs normal 25mm fan I'm not sure. Ill measure it in a bit and let you know if the 15.8mm will work!

As far as the gelid vs scythe I vote geild. Used many fans from them on various builds and their great.


----------



## sgtgates

Ok update...

I measure close to 3/4" of and inch but a measurement trying to factor in the bottom part of the exposing rivet and the thickness of my tape measure under case handle where fan frame will be under your looking about of *11/16" of an inch to be safe...*

That being said that by my calculation is *17.462mm of safe space*

*So you can fit the Geild 15.8mm fan under there* with about 1.662mm-3.25mm (This being the 11/16" vs 3/4" measurement) to spare...

I wouldn't recommend anything greater than the 15.8mm for ease of install but I think you should have no problem sliding that Geild or and 15.8mm fan under the handle/rivets!

*So anyone in this club pay attention 15.8mm is my safe max fan width for top push or pull fan under handle without mod!*

Hope this helps!


----------



## Loonies

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Ok update...
> 
> I measure close to 3/4" of and inch but a measurement trying to factor in the bottom part of the exposing rivet and the thickness of my tape measure under case handle where fan frame will be under your looking about of *11/16" of an inch to be safe...*
> 
> That being said that by my calculation is *17.462mm of safe space*
> 
> *So you can fit the Geild 15.8mm fan under there* with about 1.662mm-3.25mm (This being the 11/16" vs 3/4" measurement) to spare...
> 
> I wouldn't recommend anything greater than the 15.8mm for ease of install but I think you should have no problem sliding that Geild or and 15.8mm fan under the handle/rivets!
> 
> *So anyone in this club pay attention 15.8mm is my safe max fan width for top push or pull fan under handle without mod!*
> 
> Hope this helps!






This measurement must be in front page... yes... useful info btw + rep









Even the precise measurement for inside radiator under the roof... or another measurement "inside" the case.

Arghh... i'm just forget to upload my build pic here...

I'm sorry if my english is bad


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loonies*
> 
> 
> This measurement must be in front page... yes... useful info btw + rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the precise measurement for inside radiator under the roof... or another measurement "inside" the case.
> 
> Arghh... i'm just forget to upload my build pic here...
> 
> I'm sorry if my english is bad


Thanks ya I know it will help!

Ill be giving more modding and watercooling updates and fittment options as my build progresses!


----------



## LeMonarque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> *So you can fit the Geild 15.8mm fan under there* with about 1.662mm-3.25mm (This being the 11/16" vs 3/4" measurement) to spare...
> 
> I wouldn't recommend anything greater than the 15.8mm for ease of install but I think you should have no problem sliding that Geild or and 15.8mm fan under the handle/rivets!
> 
> *So anyone in this club pay attention 15.8mm is my safe max fan width for top push or pull fan under handle without mod!*
> 
> Hope this helps!


I love you. Thanks for the help! +rep


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMonarque*
> 
> I love you. Thanks for the help! +rep


Ya np!

If you ever need any other advice whether it be fan spec selection case mods or water-cooling/overclocking I'm pretty good at it all!

Regarding fitment my current build status, the rad I have up top is a ex280. I have the rad mounted to top of case and have 25mm thick fans under it in exhaust. I had to mod the corner of the fans to fit around my 8pin and above my Crosshair V Formula-Z. Since my whole system is gonna change on my 21'st bday this month I wont go into much detail but *If I was new to a custom loop and modding I would go with the same rad (if desired, or even a 240ex, same applies to any 35.5mm rad) I would go with 15.8mm fans like the question above in order to not have to mod fan placement and super tight fitting over mobos with high vrm heatsinks like my Formula-Z. That way you'd get a little more play room for ease of install as well as cable routing if you go behind mobo tray like I do. Then I would get the same fans and put them up top for the finish of the push or pull set-up. Will fit very neatly without worrying about vrm or ram slot clearance and modding.*

*If you wanted a better fan selection option such as the Corsair sp120 I have on my rear rad or typhoons or any 25mm regular 120mm fan for that matter, I would go with this rad for a 240 up top...*

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_667_1075&products_id=34155

*The St30 is one of my favorite 30mm rads. Neck and neck with the black ice models performance wise. This would give you the ability to mount under top with 1 set of 25mm thick fans underneath. Now of course if you want push/pull you would need the no > than the 15.8mm for the fan under handle up top.*

Having a 35mm rad like the Xspc EX series with nice 15.8mm fans will yield about the same performance as a st30 with one set of 25mm high static fans.

Now I know this may be redundant but you would only be *1.1mm longer with a st30 with push pull 15.8mm fans all under the roof* if one desired. *I will not recommend that set-up with a mobo like mine or a close substitute.* Now if you had a board like the Giga ud3 990fx for example, you could get away with that certain push/pull setup up top because of mobo clearances, speak from experience used that board on 3 different builds, 2 being in the trooper.

Here is a photo of the close up on my 25mm fans under ex280 rad over 8pin and mobo vrms. I know its hard to see not great camera but the back right corner of the fan is trimmed of the 8pin barely click in...
The distance between the fan blades/motor and the vrm's is like NILL. Maybe 1mm at most. That why i recommended the above to others!

EDIT: Turned on my rgb leds to try to give better picture




Ignore the blue 3pin fan connector all ugly, externally testing a d5 pump -.-

Sorry for the long post just trying to give potential useful info!
Will keep posting as i think of good advice

-Cheers
SgtGates


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> 
> 
> -Cheers
> SgtGates


Just remember people, the issue of power plug, and heat sink is per motherboard.

Example. MSI-Z77A-GDXX series motherboards heat sinks even get in the way of mounting a fan in that back spot, while the power is totally out of the way. (power plug is to the left of that little VRM)



converse example: Maximus V Formula has much lower profile vrm heat-sinks and better power plug location.


(both of these are old pictures)


----------



## LeMonarque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Regarding fitment my current build status, the rad I have up top is a ex280. I have the rad mounted to top of case and have 25mm thick fans under it in exhaust. I had to mod the corner of the fans to fit around my 8pin and above my Crosshair V Formula-Z. Since my whole system is gonna change on my 21'st bday this month I wont go into much detail but *If I was new to a custom loop and modding I would go with the same rad (if desired, or even a 240ex, same applies to any 35.5mm rad) I would go with 15.8mm fans like the question above in order to not have to mod fan placement and super tight fitting over mobos with high vrm heatsinks like my Formula-Z. That way you'd get a little more play room for ease of install as well as cable routing if you go behind mobo tray like I do. Then I would get the same fans and put them up top for the finish of the push or pull set-up. Will fit very neatly without worrying about vrm or ram slot clearance and modding.*


So I take it THIS (http://www.ekwb.com/shop/radiators-fans-accessories/radiators/ek-coolstram-xt/ek-coolstream-rad-xt-240.html) would be a no-no on the top of the Stryker? I have a Sabertooth Z87.









"Dimensions (LxWxH): 276x123x*47mm* "

EDIT:
I've been browsing through FrozenCPU.com's 240-rads, and unfortunately the ST30 is out of stock









So I went and selected a few 30mm rads, which are as follows:

Swiftech MCR220 "Quiet Power" 2 x 120mm Radiator w/ Reservoir
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6571/ex-rad-126

Black Ice GT Stealth 240 Radiator
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/4083/ex-rad-84

Black Ice GT Stealth 240 X-Flow Radiator
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/4085/ex-rad-86

Magicool Extreme Dual 120mm Radiator - Slim Profile
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12702/ex-rad-227

And as a result, I am now highly confused








First: what's a split fin radiator?

Second: what's a Crossflow/X-Flow radiator?
As far as I can tell from just looking at one, a crossflow rad is just a rad where you fit the tubes on opposite sides and corners, allowing for more flexible placement for full loops. Did I miss any technical stuff? Does it cool any better than a normal rad with both tubes on one end?


----------



## skupples

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/4085/ex-rad-86

Looks like, yes it points to the style of fittings... Though, most high end rads come with 4-6 ports for ease of use.

looking at the rest now.

Split fin sounds like a companies way of differentiating there product.

Iv'e never used any of those companies... I normally stick to Alphacool rads.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMonarque*
> 
> So I take it THIS (http://www.ekwb.com/shop/radiators-fans-accessories/radiators/ek-coolstram-xt/ek-coolstream-rad-xt-240.html) would be a no-no on the top of the Stryker? I have a Sabertooth Z87.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Dimensions (LxWxH): 276x123x*47mm* "
> 
> EDIT:
> I've been browsing through FrozenCPU.com's 240-rads, and unfortunately the ST30 is out of stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I went and selected a few 30mm rads, which are as follows:
> Black Ice GT Stealth 240 X-Flow Radiator
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/4085/ex-rad-86
> 
> Magicool Extreme Dual 120mm Radiator - Slim Profile
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12702/ex-rad-227
> 
> And as a result, I am now highly confused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First: what's a split fin radiator?
> 
> Second: what's a Crossflow/X-Flow radiator?
> As far as I can tell from just looking at one, a crossflow rad is just a rad where you fit the tubes on opposite sides and corners, allowing for more flexible placement for full loops. Did I miss any technical stuff? Does it cool any better than a normal rad with both tubes on one end?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMonarque*
> 
> So I take it THIS (http://www.ekwb.com/shop/radiators-fans-accessories/radiators/ek-coolstram-xt/ek-coolstream-rad-xt-240.html) would be a no-no on the top of the Stryker? I have a Sabertooth Z87.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Dimensions (LxWxH): 276x123x*47mm* "
> 
> EDIT:
> I've been browsing through FrozenCPU.com's 240-rads, and unfortunately the ST30 is out of stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I went and selected a few 30mm rads, which are as follows:
> Black Ice GT Stealth 240 X-Flow Radiator
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/4085/ex-rad-86
> 
> Magicool Extreme Dual 120mm Radiator - Slim Profile
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12702/ex-rad-227
> 
> And as a result, I am now highly confused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First: what's a split fin radiator?
> 
> Second: what's a Crossflow/X-Flow radiator?
> As far as I can tell from just looking at one, a crossflow rad is just a rad where you fit the tubes on opposite sides and corners, allowing for more flexible placement for full loops. Did I miss any technical stuff? Does it cool any better than a normal rad with both tubes on one end?


No worries well get ya straightened out!

For your first question about split fin radiator...

Its more or less a design that some rad companies use XSPC being one on the ex series, It allows for more air flow and a little less restriction for better cooling for low speed fans. That's all I really know but performance is mainly based on *FPI. Fins per inch.* *Generally the higher the FPI the better cooling per square inch*, *but the higher static pressure or fan speed you'll need to push air through.*

Second Question. Crossflow/Xflow Radiator.

Basically what you described is true, just the end internal chamber of the rad is on opposite ending corners or more configuration options. I currently have but am not limited to a ex280 regular and a 240ex cross flow. Just depends on your tubing layout and pump set-up for each persons liking and need. As far as Crossflow vs XFlow its just Black Ice vs XSPC on this naming, same concept.

For the ek rad you selected... Heres the deal... the thickness on that rad is 47mm. That means if you have it hanging/attached for top of case you'll have about 13mm of space left until you reach the mobo. So you would have to get a 12cm fan to cut it close to the limit probably barely fitting like my setup. The Saber Tooth board you have has pretty high and large vrm's especially with the tough armor cover on. Youll need accessibility to the 8pin cpu power and the multiple fan headers on the top of the mobo. I wouldn't cut it that close if you could......

As far as the other rads you posted they will all work with some exceptions.
*
The first listed...Black Ice is a very solid choice. At 30mm thick you can add a nice static pressure regular 25mm fan under it and have about 5.5-6mm to spare before you come to the top of the mobo.*

The coolgate is a fine choice too but its the same thickness as the xspc ex series. 35.5mm. So you'll be right on that cusp of cutting it super close for 8pin and ect access because the *35.5mm rad + 25mm fan = 60.5 That is the exact same overall thickness i run and I had to mod my fans. Our 8 pin is in the same position.
*
*The same applies to the magi-cool rad. 30mm+good 25mm fan = 55mm. about that 5-.5-6mm spare.*

XPSC rs vs ex series rad. The ex is only .5mm thicker but performs closer to the rx series because of fin FPI and other differences. *S**o i would recommend if your gonna choose one Id go ex vs rs but if you get a 30mm rad go Black Ice or Magicool.
*
*Here is the bottom line... The 8pin cpu plug is more of an issues with 280mm rads because that extra length, however it can still cause fitment issues for 240 rads as-well. As your deciding this is the rule of thumb for the trooper to go by...
*
*You have near 60-61mm of clearance before your over mobo particle board. This goes for almost all atx form factor board. Now which can use more rad overhang because of vrm placement that's what the tricky part is that why I always say 60mm is the max limit. Will you need to mod a fan for the 8 pin, maybe,maybe not. It all depends. That is why I suggest if you have a rad on top dont go bigger than 30mm with a standard 25mm fan. Now you can go 30mm rad and 15.8 or 12mm fan for even more room sure that's great. Its all about the width math. It must equal less than or in some cases equal too 60mm total. Rad + fan set-up. This is not including potential fan options above rad /under handle and cover above that have been discussed earlier.*

Enough of this long explanation..

*If you really need a rad on top I'd go 30mm so there's no hassle.*
*Tell me what your planning to cool in your build this will help me help you decide what components to get.*
*You can Always mount rad on bottom and or a 120 rad on the rear if necessary.*

I have all that and a 360 hanging in front, there is a lot of possibilities, not considering modding the top for a 360mm.

*Just stay under 60mm if you wish to stay out of modding trouble!

Here is a link for some more explaining on different rad features, make sure to read bottom for the awards, I agree with alphacool st30 being awesome

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=173028

*
*Let me know if you still need explaining probably forgot a whole lot. Let me know your cooling plans!!!*


----------



## LeMonarque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> As far as the other rads you posted they will all work with some exceptions.
> *
> The first listed...Black Ice is a very solid choice. At 30mm thick you can add a nice static pressure regular 25mm fan under it and have about 5.5-6mm to spare before you come to the top of the mobo.*
> 
> *The same applies to the magi-cool rad. 30mm+good 25mm fan = 55mm. about that 5-.5-6mm spare.*
> 
> *Let me know if you still need explaining probably forgot a whole lot. Let me know your cooling plans!!!*


Which of the Black Ice rads (X-Flow or...normal flow?) would you recommend if doing just a CPU loop? Intuition tells me the rad with the holes on the same side would be preferred. But then again, if I want to expand later, the X-Flow would give me greater flexibility.

Ahh..decisions decisions...

EDIT: forgot to detail my water cooling needs/wants/plans

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/LeMonarque/saved/1Tdl

^ That's my unfinished list. Not sure about the pump, I like the block, I like the tubes, not sure about the reservoir, kill coil seems like standard fare, and lastly I haven't the *slightest* idea how many compression fittings I will need to piece everything together. More on that in a second.

My tubing selection is based on my low knowledge... If possible I'd like to get RIGID tubing in one of the following configs:

black rigid acrylic tubing + white compression fittings
white rigid acrylic tubing + black compression fittings
clear rigid acrylic tubing + silver compression fittings
or any flex tubing equivalent of those three

My reluctance to get rigid tubing lies in the fact that I have no idea how to deal with bends and have no idea how to connect the tubes together. I don't want to heat the tubes and bend them, so that means I'd need angled compression fittings, and figuring out which ones I need will take a lot of planning (ie, what kind of space do I want to take up, how many bends, what angles, what lengths plus what fittings will get me from point A to point B)... And if I get Primochill flex tubing, then...I still don't know how many compression fittings I need









I want to mount the radiator to the top of the case, and if the dual-hole-on-one-side rad is the way to go, then I'd like if those holes could be oriented to the right side of the case.

So basically I'm a total noob to water cooling









EDIT2: I am also open to any discussion on different ID tubes. I'm just pulling things out of air here, but it seems to me like the smaller the tube, the less matter there is to transfer heat to, but the higher the water pressure and the faster the water moves. With wider tubes, there is more matter to transfer heat to, but the water pressure is lower. Obviously this will depend on the strength of the pump and how much a difference the increased ID makes, which could eliminate any advantages that a smaller tube may have.

And I'm clueless there too









I may add my GPU to the loop in the future, but I have no plans to water cool my motherboard or RAM. That makes me nervous







(unless I sell, fork over some money, and swap out for the upcoming ASUS Maximus VI Formula, which has integrated board cooling)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMonarque*
> 
> Which of the Black Ice rads (X-Flow or...normal flow?) would you recommend if doing just a CPU loop? Intuition tells me the rad with the holes on the same side would be preferred. But then again, if I want to expand later, the X-Flow would give me greater flexibility.
> 
> Ahh..decisions decisions...
> 
> EDIT: forgot to detail my water cooling needs/wants/plans
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/user/LeMonarque/saved/1Tdl
> 
> ^ That's my unfinished list. Not sure about the pump, I like the block, I like the tubes, not sure about the reservoir, kill coil seems like standard fare, and lastly I haven't the *slightest* idea how many compression fittings I will need to piece everything together. More on that in a second.
> 
> My tubing selection is based on my low knowledge... If possible I'd like to get RIGID tubing in one of the following configs:
> 
> black rigid acrylic tubing + white compression fittings
> white rigid acrylic tubing + black compression fittings
> clear rigid acrylic tubing + silver compression fittings
> or any flex tubing equivalent of those three
> 
> My reluctance to get rigid tubing lies in the fact that I have no idea how to deal with bends and have no idea how to connect the tubes together. I don't want to heat the tubes and bend them, so that means I'd need angled compression fittings, and figuring out which ones I need will take a lot of planning (ie, what kind of space do I want to take up, how many bends, what angles, what lengths plus what fittings will get me from point A to point B)... And if I get Primochill flex tubing, then...I still don't know how many compression fittings I need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to mount the radiator to the top of the case, and if the dual-hole-on-one-side rad is the way to go, then I'd like if those holes could be oriented to the right side of the case.
> 
> So basically I'm a total noob to water cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT2: I am also open to any discussion on different ID tubes. I'm just pulling things out of air here, but it seems to me like the smaller the tube, the less matter there is to transfer heat to, but the higher the water pressure and the faster the water moves. With wider tubes, there is more matter to transfer heat to, but the water pressure is lower. Obviously this will depend on the strength of the pump and how much a difference the increased ID makes, which could eliminate any advantages that a smaller tube may have.
> 
> And I'm clueless there too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may add my GPU to the loop in the future, but I have no plans to water cool my motherboard or RAM. That makes me nervous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (unless I sell, fork over some money, and swap out for the upcoming ASUS Maximus VI Formula, which has integrated board cooling)


Well thats good as watercooling ram/mobo is basically useless for 99.99% of users. Though it does look cool!

i would NOT use 1/2x3/4 in the storm trooper as i did, not enough space if you plan to add in gpu's later on.

If by rigid tubing you mean like pure copper tubing, or that glass tubing... Copper tubing has no compression fittings, most people chose to solder pipe to fitting. Iv'e not done much research on the "glass" looking tubes people use, but i do know this from taking a glass blowing class in college... If you are heating it up, then letting it cool without curing you are breaking the temper of the glass which can/will lead to temp cracks. WHICh is probably why you always see those systems with straight lines.

As to standard acrylic tubing, what ever you like, get. Also, its much cheaper to just buy a Silver Kill Coil then buy all "silver" fittings, if you are putting them down for biocide reasons.

As to being a newb(not noob), we all started some where. newbs are new, noobs are dumb...

Also, you would be surprised how little pump speed effects water temp, can actually increase system temp due to running the pump hot.

i would put this with push/pull high speed gentle typhoons in the bottom of your case. As the case is built for it with zero modding (besides removing that little black bar held in by two screws) I use this in my system and it is a BEAST.
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16236/ex-rad-410/Alphacool_NexXxoS_Monsta_Dual_120mm_Radiator_-_80mm_Thick.html?tl=c95s160b42



The more ports on the rad, the easier its going to be for you to setup the first time... It almost never turns out how you think it will.

You talked about future upgrades, like adding in gpu (gpu's?!) If this is the case you should look to get more rad then you need for now. IE a monster and a 360.

The picture is a bit too small to see this. I have an ever so slight kink from my monsta to my titan. This was not a problem when i had my 670's in, but the Titan link is a good 1/2 inch to 3/4 inch wider then the standard CSQ EK link.


----------



## LeMonarque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> i would put this with push/pull high speed gentle typhoons in the *bottom of your case*


Well..here's the deal. It's a little embarrassing. I bought my parts over a month ago and at the time I couldn't spare any time thinking about a water cooling setup.

So I bought an H100i.

Right now it's on my CPU. I want to put it somewhere after installing my CPU loop. I can also either cool my CPU first or my GPU first. Something tells me CPU first is more important. So that H100i can only really be used by 1 other part - the GPU. I plan to rig the H100i to my GPU a la "The Mod". And the tubes are only long enough for the rad to be placed - you guessed it - on the bottom of the case.

So my options for CPU rads are:
Top 240
Rear 120/140

I can add that Monsta (no kidding that thing is MASSIVE!







) to the loop later on when I expand to my GPU, and then reconfigure the tubing so that the out-flow of the CPU block goes to the bottom 80mm rad....right?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMonarque*
> 
> Well..here's the deal. It's a little embarrassing. I bought my parts over a month ago and at the time I couldn't spare any time thinking about a water cooling setup.
> 
> So I bought an H100i.
> 
> Right now it's on my CPU. I want to put it somewhere after installing my CPU loop. I can also either cool my CPU first or my GPU first. Something tells me CPU first is more important. So that H100i can only really be used by 1 other part - the GPU. I plan to rig the H100i to my GPU a la "The Mod". And the tubes are only long enough for the rad to be placed - you guessed it - on the bottom of the case.
> 
> So my options for CPU rads are:
> Top 240
> Rear 120/140
> 
> I can add that Monsta (no kidding that thing is MASSIVE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) to the loop later on when I expand to my GPU, and then reconfigure the tubing so that the out-flow of the CPU block goes to the bottom 80mm rad....right?


If this is the case, i would leave the H100 on your cpu and build a gpu loop. You are looking at WAY more time and effort to mount that h100 to your gpu, then just leaving it on your cpu and building a gpu loop. The H100 does a hell of a job cooling a cpu, they just don't last very long. hopefully that has changed with the 100i


----------



## Mega Man

WARNING WALL OF SPOILERS



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loonies*
> 
> 
> This measurement must be in front page... yes... useful info btw + rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the precise measurement for inside radiator under the roof... or another measurement "inside" the case.
> 
> Arghh... i'm just forget to upload my build pic here...
> 
> I'm sorry if my english is bad





you can always mod the handle as many have and use a normal fan pretty easy to do. but push pull on thin rads is not that effective


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Ya np!
> 
> If you ever need any other advice whether it be fan spec selection case mods or water-cooling/overclocking I'm pretty good at it all!
> 
> Regarding fitment my current build status, the rad I have up top is a ex280. I have the rad mounted to top of case and have 25mm thick fans under it in exhaust. I had to mod the corner of the fans to fit around my 8pin and above my Crosshair V Formula-Z. Since my whole system is gonna change on my 21'st bday this month I wont go into much detail but *If I was new to a custom loop and modding I would go with the same rad (if desired, or even a 240ex, same applies to any 35.5mm rad) I would go with 15.8mm fans like the question above in order to not have to mod fan placement and super tight fitting over mobos with high vrm heatsinks like my Formula-Z. That way you'd get a little more play room for ease of install as well as cable routing if you go behind mobo tray like I do. Then I would get the same fans and put them up top for the finish of the push or pull set-up. Will fit very neatly without worrying about vrm or ram slot clearance and modding.*
> 
> *If you wanted a better fan selection option such as the Corsair sp120 I have on my rear rad or typhoons or any 25mm regular 120mm fan for that matter, I would go with this rad for a 240 up top...*
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_667_1075&products_id=34155
> 
> *The St30 is one of my favorite 30mm rads. Neck and neck with the black ice models performance wise. This would give you the ability to mount under top with 1 set of 25mm thick fans underneath. Now of course if you want push/pull you would need the no > than the 15.8mm for the fan under handle up top.*
> 
> Having a 35mm rad like the Xspc EX series with nice 15.8mm fans will yield about the same performance as a st30 with one set of 25mm high static fans.
> 
> Now I know this may be redundant but you would only be *1.1mm longer with a st30 with push pull 15.8mm fans all under the roof* if one desired. *I will not recommend that set-up with a mobo like mine or a close substitute.* Now if you had a board like the Giga ud3 990fx for example, you could get away with that certain push/pull setup up top because of mobo clearances, speak from experience used that board on 3 different builds, 2 being in the trooper.
> 
> Here is a photo of the close up on my 25mm fans under ex280 rad over 8pin and mobo vrms. I know its hard to see not great camera but the back right corner of the fan is trimmed of the 8pin barely click in...
> The distance between the fan blades/motor and the vrm's is like NILL. Maybe 1mm at most. That why i recommended the above to others!
> 
> EDIT: Turned on my rgb leds to try to give better picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the blue 3pin fan connector all ugly, externally testing a d5 pump -.-
> 
> Sorry for the long post just trying to give potential useful info!
> Will keep posting as i think of good advice
> 
> -Cheers
> SgtGates






i can fit a 45 mm rad on my tropper without modding anything. ( both my sabertooth r2.0 (990fx) and my CHVz you can use the secondary mounting points for 120mm ( there are only 7 holes but you can easily add an 8th if you want. they are further from the cpu tray but you have JUST enough clearance.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Just remember people, the issue of power plug, and heat sink is per motherboard.
> 
> Example. MSI-Z77A-GDXX series motherboards heat sinks even get in the way of mounting a fan in that back spot, while the power is totally out of the way. (power plug is to the left of that little VRM)
> 
> 
> 
> converse example: Maximus V Formula has much lower profile vrm heat-sinks and better power plug location.
> 
> 
> (both of these are old pictures)






+1 mobos are set up differently i have ~15 cm more to my ram on my CHVz then on my sabberkitty


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/4085/ex-rad-86
> 
> Looks like, yes it points to the style of fittings... Though, most high end rads come with 4-6 ports for ease of use.
> 
> looking at the rest now.
> 
> Split fin sounds like a companies way of differentiating there product.
> 
> Iv'e never used any of those companies... I normally stick to Alphacool rads.






+1 alphacool onry they are awesome


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMonarque*
> 
> Which of the Black Ice rads (X-Flow or...normal flow?) would you recommend if doing just a CPU loop? Intuition tells me the rad with the holes on the same side would be preferred. But then again, if I want to expand later, the X-Flow would give me greater flexibility.
> 
> Ahh..decisions decisions...
> 
> EDIT: forgot to detail my water cooling needs/wants/plans
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/user/LeMonarque/saved/1Tdl
> 
> ^ That's my unfinished list. Not sure about the pump, I like the block, I like the tubes, not sure about the reservoir, kill coil seems like standard fare, and lastly I haven't the *slightest* idea how many compression fittings I will need to piece everything together. More on that in a second.
> 
> My tubing selection is based on my low knowledge... If possible I'd like to get RIGID tubing in one of the following configs:
> 
> black rigid acrylic tubing + white compression fittings
> white rigid acrylic tubing + black compression fittings
> clear rigid acrylic tubing + silver compression fittings
> or any flex tubing equivalent of those three
> 
> My reluctance to get rigid tubing lies in the fact that I have no idea how to deal with bends and have no idea how to connect the tubes together. I don't want to heat the tubes and bend them, so that means I'd need angled compression fittings, and figuring out which ones I need will take a lot of planning (ie, what kind of space do I want to take up, how many bends, what angles, what lengths plus what fittings will get me from point A to point B)... And if I get Primochill flex tubing, then...I still don't know how many compression fittings I need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to mount the radiator to the top of the case, and if the dual-hole-on-one-side rad is the way to go, then I'd like if those holes could be oriented to the right side of the case.
> 
> So basically I'm a total noob to water cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT2: I am also open to any discussion on different ID tubes. I'm just pulling things out of air here, but it seems to me like the smaller the tube, the less matter there is to transfer heat to, but the higher the water pressure and the faster the water moves. With wider tubes, there is more matter to transfer heat to, but the water pressure is lower. Obviously this will depend on the strength of the pump and how much a difference the increased ID makes, which could eliminate any advantages that a smaller tube may have.
> 
> And I'm clueless there too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may add my GPU to the loop in the future, but I have no plans to water cool my motherboard or RAM. That makes me nervous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (unless I sell, fork over some money, and swap out for the upcoming ASUS Maximus VI Formula, which has integrated board cooling)






check this out ( there are vids pic one of the links and it shows you how


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMonarque*
> 
> Well..here's the deal. It's a little embarrassing. I bought my parts over a month ago and at the time I couldn't spare any time thinking about a water cooling setup.
> 
> So I bought an H100i.
> 
> Right now it's on my CPU. I want to put it somewhere after installing my CPU loop. I can also either cool my CPU first or my GPU first. Something tells me CPU first is more important. So that H100i can only really be used by 1 other part - the GPU. I plan to rig the H100i to my GPU a la "The Mod". And the tubes are only long enough for the rad to be placed - you guessed it - on the bottom of the case.
> 
> So my options for CPU rads are:
> Top 240
> Rear 120/140
> 
> I can add that Monsta (no kidding that thing is MASSIVE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) to the loop later on when I expand to my GPU, and then reconfigure the tubing so that the out-flow of the CPU block goes to the bottom 80mm rad....right?






when water cooling thicker rads are not necessarily better.... very important to remember. thin rads = silent and low speed fans thick rads = noisier and high speed fans. they do tend to cool better but at the cost of noise. pick what kind of a system you want.

another good rule of thumb is 1x120mm rad ( thin ) per peice of equip MIN ( think about your cpu heat sinks they are ~ 1~2 heatsinks each right? ) again that is min. i always add 2x120mm rads per piece but that is my personal choice


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> If this is the case, i would leave the H100 on your cpu and build a gpu loop. You are looking at WAY more time and effort to mount that h100 to your gpu, then just leaving it on your cpu and building a gpu loop. The H100 does a hell of a job cooling a cpu, they just don't last very long. hopefully that has changed with the 100i






gonna have to beg to difer h100i is only slightly better then a Noctua NH-D14


----------



## adamski07

I cant wait to mod this case!!!!







all builds' looking good guys. keep it up.


----------



## afdude2018

Case arrived today. Sweet Jesus is this thing big. Just got done moving everything to the new case and everything worked on the first boot. Think the first thing I'm going to do tomorrow is flip the HD cage so the fans are at the front.


----------



## Mega Man

welcome. yea not much really does it justice
i think this one is one of the few


----------



## user587

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afdude2018*
> 
> Case arrived today. Sweet Jesus is this thing big. Just got done moving everything to the new case and everything worked on the first boot. Think the first thing I'm going to do tomorrow is flip the HD cage so the fans are at the front.


This was the first thing I did too. I've been a bit iffy whether I liked this case or not, but now I'm loving it! SOOO much space, extremely easy to use and plenty of cooling. Loving it!









Just wanted to throw out a question as my Google searches have been fruitless - are there only 3 connections that can be made to the fan controller? I'm gonna swap out the stock fans with some Scythe Kama Flow 2's and I just want to know how crazy I can go with fans. Thanks!


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user587*
> 
> This was the first thing I did too. I've been a bit iffy whether I liked this case or not, but now I'm loving it! SOOO much space, extremely easy to use and plenty of cooling. Loving it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to throw out a question as my Google searches have been fruitless - are there only 3 connections that can be made to the fan controller? I'm gonna swap out the stock fans with some Scythe Kama Flow 2's and I just want to know how crazy I can go with fans. Thanks!


There are 4 connections for fans on stock fan controller..


----------



## LeMonarque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> If this is the case, i would leave the H100 on your cpu and build a gpu loop. You are looking at WAY more time and effort to mount that h100 to your gpu, then just leaving it on your cpu and building a gpu loop. The H100 does a hell of a job cooling a cpu, they just don't last very long. hopefully that has changed with the 100i


Your advice makes sense. How thick of a 240 rad could fit on the bottom of the case with push-pull 25mm fans? Looking at sexy white rads, and the thinnest I can find is 45mm


----------



## user587

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> There are 4 connections for fans on stock fan controller..


Ok thanks. If I was to go for a few more than 4 fans, would I have to get a new fan controller? Or can I split the signal somehow?


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user587*
> 
> Ok thanks. If I was to go for a few more than 4 fans, would I have to get a new fan controller? Or can I split the signal somehow?


I asked the same question on here about a month ago and a member told me he ran 7 fans off the fan controller.. I forgot who it was though.. But fan controller are like $30.. I bought the Nzxt sentry mesh 2 which will be here Friday for $30.. Main reason is I don't like how the stock fan controller pulses led lights and such on any speed other then max..


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user587*
> 
> This was the first thing I did too. I've been a bit iffy whether I liked this case or not, but now I'm loving it! SOOO much space, extremely easy to use and plenty of cooling. Loving it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to throw out a question as my Google searches have been fruitless - are there only 3 connections that can be made to the fan controller? I'm gonna swap out the stock fans with some Scythe Kama Flow 2's and I just want to know how crazy I can go with fans. Thanks!


yea i said the same thing







now i am running out of room >.>
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> There are 4 connections for fans on stock fan controller..


there is actually only 3 ( one has a premade splitter ) to the ones without said splitter IIRC you can add ~2 fans and to the one with it rou can add 1 more ( also good to know if each channel is like 1a max )

DONT GET LED FANS they will blink
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMonarque*
> 
> Your advice makes sense. How thick of a 240 rad could fit on the bottom of the case with push-pull 25mm fans? Looking at sexy white rads, and the thinnest I can find is 45mm


i would recommend just buying a new block. getting rid of the h100 you would be amazed at how much better it is temp wise
there is always spray paint


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> WARNING WALL OF SPOILERS
> 
> you can always mod the handle as many have and use a normal fan pretty easy to do. but push pull on thin rads is not that effective
> 
> i can fit a 45 mm rad on my tropper without modding anything. ( both my sabertooth r2.0 (990fx) and my CHVz you can use the secondary mounting points for 120mm ( there are only 7 holes but you can easily add an 8th if you want. they are further from the cpu tray but you have JUST enough clearance.
> 
> +1 mobos are set up differently i have ~15 cm more to my ram on my CHVz then on my sabberkitty
> 
> +1 alphacool onry they are awesome
> 
> check this out ( there are vids pic one of the links and it shows you how
> 
> when water cooling thicker rads are not necessarily better.... very important to remember. thin rads = silent and low speed fans thick rads = noisier and high speed fans. they do tend to cool better but at the cost of noise. pick what kind of a system you want.
> 
> another good rule of thumb is 1x120mm rad ( thin ) per peice of equip MIN ( think about your cpu heat sinks they are ~ 1~2 heatsinks each right? ) again that is min. i always add 2x120mm rads per piece but that is my personal choice
> 
> gonna have to beg to difer h100i is only slightly better then a Noctua NH-D14


Awesome post! "gonna have to beg to difer h100i is only slightly better then a Noctua NH-D14" OH for sure. They normally say that the h60 is equal to those types of coolers, h80 is equal to or slightly greater, and h100 with push pull is most def better.

DO NOT DROP RECENTLY HEATED ACRYLIC IN WATER, IT WILL DESTROY THE GLASSES TEMPER, WHICH WILL MEAN IT WILL CRACK, not if but when.


----------



## LeMonarque

If I put an H100i on the roof of my case with 2x 25mm fans, how thick of a 120-rad could I put on the rear of the case with 2x 25mm fans?


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMonarque*
> 
> If I put an H100i on the roof of my case with 2x 25mm fans, how thick of a 120-rad could I put on the rear of the case with 2x 25mm fans?


You wont be able to fit a push pull on the h100i under roof. Same as before 27mm+ 50 = 77mm, gonna be way to much width.

AS far as back rad, i would go 30-35mm


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Awesome post! "gonna have to beg to difer h100i is only slightly better then a Noctua NH-D14" OH for sure. They normally say that the h60 is equal to those types of coolers, h80 is equal to or slightly greater, and h100 with push pull is most def better.
> 
> DO NOT DROP RECENTLY HEATED ACRYLIC IN WATER, IT WILL DESTROY THE GLASSES TEMPER, WHICH WILL MEAN IT WILL CRACK, not if but when.


thanks for your kind words

push pull does not help that much fyi, you will be lucky if you see 1c difference. ( assuming you are using quality high static pressure fans ) {on thin rads, not thick ones 60mm+}
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> You wont be able to fit a push pull on the h100i under roof. Same as before 27mm+ 50 = 77mm, gonna be way to much width.
> 
> AS far as back rad, i would go 30-35mm


have to beg to differ. if i use my sammies ( see link to club below for which ones. ) i could easily fit push pull without modding ( i can provide pics ) with my crosshair formula z ( on my saber kitty it is much closer to the CPU waterblock bracket which probably would interfere. )

( i am talking about super low profile ram, they dont extend over the ram dimms, and using the secondary fan mounts for 120mm fans in the top of the case )


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMonarque*
> 
> If I put an H100i on the roof of my case with 2x 25mm fans, how thick of a 120-rad could I put on the rear of the case with 2x 25mm fans?


As far as i know, as long as you can find proper mounting there is no real restriction for the exterior case exhaust. I never put rads on the out side of my case because i'm scared that A. my dog will try to eat it. B. bash it with my chair. C. ugly.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> As far as i know, as long as you can find proper mounting there is no real restriction for the exterior case exhaust. I never put rads on the out side of my case because i'm scared that A. my dog will try to eat it. B. bash it with my chair. C. ugly.


some do, some have entire secondary cases with nothing but rads. for me i like how it looks different. next upgrade is my new mcp35xdual pumps + 480 monsta, after that i hopefully will get my pedistal built. and then i am going for 5 more 480 monsta rads !~ all hidden by my pedestal. cant wait for dwood to come back for custom works !~


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> I cant wait to mod this case!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all builds' looking good guys. keep it up.


I'd love to see your ideas so I have ideas on what I could do to mine, but the problem is you have more modding talent in your right hand than I have in my entire body


----------



## foreign03

When I first bought the pc case I thought it was huge. I'm never going to fill this case up, however after joining OC and 6months later custom loop and what not I'm out of room. Lol go figure the perfectionist in me and as a hobby I'm always adding new hardware and love this case. Guess OC is to blame . I would still buy the same case as the handle lets me cart it around easily and it looks great too. Just thought I'd post my thoughts seeing all the great mods in this forum had got me motivated to try it out. There really is some fantastic builds and great artwork, time and effort that a lot of people here have created. Thanks for the inspiration


----------



## skupples

Sadly, i will be migrating to either 900D or Enthoo Primo by christmas... But i have loved this case very much, but it's time to make room for my tri-sli titties upgrade.

upgrading to:

LGA 2011 3930k (or ivybridge-E, as it should be out before xmas)

Third Titan...

one more MASSIVE rad. Thinking like 480x80mm thick monsta or a 140.3 of some sort.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Sadly, i will be migrating to either 900D or Enthoo Primo by christmas... But i have loved this case very much, but it's time to make room for my tri-sli titties upgrade.
> 
> upgrading to:
> 
> LGA 2011 3930k (or ivybridge-E, as it should be out before xmas)
> 
> Third Titan...
> 
> one more MASSIVE rad. Thinking like 480x80mm thick monsta or a 140.3 of some sort.


Also moving to a 900D. Please post pics of the trooper before and 900d/phantecs after







always sad to see a trooper get retired.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> some do, some have entire secondary cases with nothing but rads. for me i like how it looks different. next upgrade is my new mcp35xdual pumps + 480 monsta, after that i hopefully will get my pedistal built. and then i am going for 5 more 480 monsta rads !~ all hidden by my pedestal. cant wait for dwood to come back for custom works !~


wuhhh? that's one massive pedestal to hide 5 480 monsta's... Are they all going to be stacked to each other? The case is barely even 480 mm long! You can't mean the 80mm thick ones. I could see fitting 3 standard thickness in a pedestal. One on each side, one on the bottom.

Do you have a sketch of this dream?

MCP35x2 is sooo epic... It's one of my best water cooling purchases to date, & some day i will replace the stock top with something shinier.



the stock top is just so ugly.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> When I first bought the pc case I thought it was huge. I'm never going to fill this case up, however after joining OC and 6months later custom loop and what not I'm out of room. Lol go figure the perfectionist in me and as a hobby I'm always adding new hardware and love this case. Guess OC is to blame . I would still buy the same case as the handle lets me cart it around easily and it looks great too. Just thought I'd post my thoughts seeing all the great mods in this forum had got me motivated to try it out. There really is some fantastic builds and great artwork, time and effort that a lot of people here have created. Thanks for the inspiration


It was on my mind too. But the 900d doesn't have a handle plus I would have to buy a bigger mobo to justify (well not really) the purchase. My M-ATX would disappear in that HUGE case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> some do, some have entire secondary cases with nothing but rads. for me i like how it looks different. next upgrade is my new mcp35xdual pumps + 480 monsta, after that i hopefully will get my pedistal built. and then i am going for 5 more 480 monsta rads !~ all hidden by my pedestal. cant wait for dwood to come back for custom works !~
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> wuhhh? that's one massive pedestal to hide 5 480 monsta's... Are they all going to be stacked to each other? The case is barely even 480 mm long! You can't mean the 80mm thick ones. I could see fitting 3 standard thickness in a pedestal. One on each side, one on the bottom.
> 
> Do you have a sketch of this dream?
Click to expand...

How high will your Stryker be? as tall as a kid?








Do you have any drawings or will you let us wait in agony
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> MCP35x2 is sooo epic... It's one of my best water cooling purchases to date, & some day i will replace the stock top with something shinier.
> 
> the stock top is just so ugly.


I think that blue 90 degree joint is uglier. But back to the pumps, nobody sees it, as it's hidden. I still say to buy a pump/reservoir in one, I'll bet with a little modding you can make it the way you want it to be.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> When I first bought the pc case I thought it was huge. I'm never going to fill this case up, however after joining OC and 6months later custom loop and what not I'm out of room. Lol go figure the perfectionist in me and as a hobby I'm always adding new hardware and love this case. Guess OC is to blame . I would still buy the same case as the handle lets me cart it around easily and it looks great too. Just thought I'd post my thoughts seeing all the great mods in this forum had got me motivated to try it out. There really is some fantastic builds and great artwork, time and effort that a lot of people here have created. Thanks for the inspiration
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Sadly, i will be migrating to either 900D or Enthoo Primo by christmas... But i have loved this case very much, but it's time to make room for my tri-sli titties upgrade.
> 
> upgrading to:
> 
> LGA 2011 3930k (or ivybridge-E, as it should be out before xmas)
> 
> Third Titan...
> 
> one more MASSIVE rad. Thinking like 480x80mm thick monsta or a 140.3 of some sort.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Also moving to a 900D. Please post pics of the trooper before and 900d/phantecs after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> always sad to see a trooper get retired.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sad to see y'all go. Have fun with the 900D and don't be shy now


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> When I first bought the pc case I thought it was huge. I'm never going to fill this case up, however after joining OC and 6months later custom loop and what not I'm out of room. Lol go figure the perfectionist in me and as a hobby I'm always adding new hardware and love this case. Guess OC is to blame . I would still buy the same case as the handle lets me cart it around easily and it looks great too. Just thought I'd post my thoughts seeing all the great mods in this forum had got me motivated to try it out. There really is some fantastic builds and great artwork, time and effort that a lot of people here have created. Thanks for the inspiration


this ..... totally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> wuhhh? that's one massive pedestal to hide 5 480 monsta's... Are they all going to be stacked to each other? The case is barely even 480 mm long! You can't mean the 80mm thick ones. I could see fitting 3 standard thickness in a pedestal. One on each side, one on the bottom.
> 
> Do you have a sketch of this dream?
> 
> MCP35x2 is sooo epic... It's one of my best water cooling purchases to date, & some day i will replace the stock top with something shinier.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the stock top is just so ugly.


stock top is a big part of why it is so epic. you will be hard pressed to find one that performs better. it has to do with how they connected the 2.

simple. case will be ~ 12inches taller 2 in back and 4 on bottom

it is going to be legend~~~~~~waitforit~~~~~~~dary

but in all seriousness it will be HUGE. barely able to fit push pull in the bottom but i have found a way to do it. it will also hide all my cabling in the rear of the case and i have designed it so i can heep the psu and bottom 2 fans/rads sucking in nice cool air, basically all the hot air will be sucked through the back, and still allows the rear rads to suck semi outside air ( working on ducting the rear exhaust) as for drawings dont have them. wife does it for me ( there are advantages to having a mechanical eng. in the family ) and simply put. i dont know anything about the program she uses....


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> It
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> was on my mind too. But the 900d doesn't have a handle plus I would have to buy a bigger mobo to justify (well not really) the purchase. My M-ATX would disappear in that HUGE case.
> How high will your Stryker be? as tall as a kid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any drawings or will you let us wait in agony
> 
> 
> I think that blue 90 degree joint is uglier. But back to the pumps, nobody sees it, as it's hidden. I still say to buy a pump/reservoir in one, I'll bet with a little modding you can make it the way you want it to be.


You are probably right, that was the easiest way to get it done. I have no plans on changing it inside the trooper though. Like you said, its hidden. To tell you the truth I TRIED to do it with a metal port block, buuut i didn't really think out the ordering correctly so i couldn't achieve it. In the end i decided screw it, i'll get it in the rebuild.

this is my 1st custom loop, what you see in the final section of build log is phase 3-final. Rebuild will be in a Enthoo Primo if all goes as planned. 900D is kind of a contingency plan, Iv'e been looking into getting a 360.3 style cube case if enthoo falls through this xmas.

iv'e never really hopped on a case at launch, getting enthoo for the rebuild would be epic!!!!!


----------



## LeMonarque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> You wont be able to fit a push pull on the h100i under roof. Same as before 27mm+ 50 = 77mm, gonna be way to much width.
> 
> AS far as back rad, i would go 30-35mm


Sorry, I should have been more clear - I mean an H100i on the roof with push inside the case and pull outside the case (and that 15.8mm Gelid fan under the handle), how thick of a 120-rad could I put on the _inside_ of the case with 2 25mm fans?

So that would be 27mm + 25mm = 52mm on the inside-top of the case. At what 120-back-exhaust rad push-pull thickness would that become a compatibility issue (ie, the rad and fans would meet the top rad sticking from the roof)


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Sad to see y'all go. Have fun with the 900D and don't be shy now


i wont be going anywhere, trooper will still be used daily







just joining the 900d club at the same time


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> this ..... totally
> stock top is a big part of why it is so epic. you will be hard pressed to find one that performs better. it has to do with how they connected the 2.
> 
> simple. case will be ~ 12inches taller 2 in back and 4 on bottom
> 
> it is going to be legend~~~~~~waitforit~~~~~~~dary
> 
> but in all seriousness it will be HUGE. barely able to fit push pull in the bottom but i have found a way to do it. it will also hide all my cabling in the rear of the case and i have designed it so i can heep the psu and bottom 2 fans/rads sucking in nice cool air, basically all the hot air will be sucked through the back, and still allows the rear rads to suck semi outside air ( working on ducting the rear exhaust) as for drawings dont have them. wife does it for me ( there are advantages to having a mechanical eng. in the family ) and simply put. i dont know anything about the program she uses....


FrankenStryker









and







on the 2nd flame! Flame on!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You are probably right, that was the easiest way to get it done. I have no plans on changing it inside the trooper though. Like you said, its hidden. To tell you the truth I TRIED to do it with a metal port block, buuut i didn't really think out the ordering correctly so i couldn't achieve it. In the end i decided screw it, i'll get it in the rebuild.
> 
> this is my 1st custom loop, what you see in the final section of build log is phase 3-final. Rebuild will be in a Enthoo Primo if all goes as planned. 900D is kind of a contingency plan, Iv'e been looking into getting a 360.3 style cube case if enthoo falls through this xmas.
> 
> iv'e never really hopped on a case at launch, getting enthoo for the rebuild would be epic!!!!!


I had to search that case, it's a brand new one, right? And where the heck is the psu located?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i wont be going anywhere, trooper will still be used daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just joining the 900d club at the same time


Oh, okay. When you get the 900d in will you do a comparison with the Trooper? I wanna see just how big/small it is


----------



## szeged

I can definitely do that for you:thumb:


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> this ..... totally
> stock top is a big part of why it is so epic. you will be hard pressed to find one that performs better. it has to do with how they connected the 2.
> 
> 
> 
> simple. case will be ~ 12inches taller 2 in back and 4 on bottom
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> it is going to be legend~~~~~~waitforit~~~~~~~dary
> 
> but in all seriousness it will be HUGE. barely able to fit push pull in the bottom but i have found a way to do it. it will also hide all my cabling in the rear of the case and i have designed it so i can heep the psu and bottom 2 fans/rads sucking in nice cool air, basically all the hot air will be sucked through the back, and still allows the rear rads to suck semi outside air ( working on ducting the rear exhaust) as for drawings dont have them. wife does it for me ( there are advantages to having a mechanical eng. in the family ) and simply put. i dont know anything about the program she uses....


Can't wait to see pics of this. And it must not be the 80 thick ones, because they wouldn't fit those dimensions. But any monsta is a gooood monsta









I think the version of Bioshock: infinity im playing has a mem leak... They claim the mem leak is only in patch 3, i'm on patch 1... Game crashes after 2 hours EVERY time, all mem whored out.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Can't wait to see pics of this. And it must not be the 80 thick ones, because they wouldn't fit those dimensions. But any monsta is a gooood monsta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the version of Bioshock: infinity im playing has a mem leak... They claim the mem leak is only in patch 3, i'm on patch 1... Game crashes after 2 hours EVERY time, all mem whored out.


they are the 80mm ones. they do fit.... barely, and it will be a while. i want dwoods work. i want trip t on my case !~


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I'd love to see your ideas so I have ideas on what I could do to mine, but the problem is you have more modding talent in your right hand than I have in my entire body


lol. seriously? I'm new on the hobby too. You just need to be creative man


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMonarque*
> 
> Sorry, I should have been more clear - I mean an H100i on the roof with push inside the case and pull outside the case (and that 15.8mm Gelid fan under the handle), how thick of a 120-rad could I put on the _inside_ of the case with 2 25mm fans?
> 
> So that would be 27mm + 25mm = 52mm on the inside-top of the case. At what 120-back-exhaust rad push-pull thickness would that become a compatibility issue (ie, the rad and fans would meet the top rad sticking from the roof)


Ah ok lol, ya that h100i setup we talked about will work great. As far as back 120 rad you could probably be ok with whatever rad you choose because you won't have interference from h100i. They will "overlap" a bit but the fans and or rad ends won't hit! Go with a nice 45mm rad since push pull or maybe ut 60 but you should have some play room! Just make sure h100i rad tubes face right and go over ram so back rad can work fine!


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> lol. seriously? I'm new on the hobby too. You just need to be creative man


Your prodigy is amazing. I think my problem may be more that I don't have the tools necessary for the job. I come up with some decent idea's, but have no idea what tools to use to implement them.


----------



## skupples

It's all a bout that wire management... IE: Having the tools to cut/crimp everything to size. +good sleeves. These are the few things im mastering before my next rebuild.


----------



## LeMonarque

Alright, one last question: a 240-rad on the bottom of the case will extend under the HDD cages. I don't want to do any modding, so that means the holes under the cages will still be there.

If I orient fans on the bottom rad as exhaust, they use warm air to cool the gpu and(?) steal air from my rear/top rad. If I orient the fans on the bottom rad as intake, they blow even hotter air onto my hard drives.

Solution(?) : orient the right fan as exhaust and the left-fan as intake? Will having opposite directions of air flow on each half of the rad cause any problems? I don't want to cook my hard drives, and I don't want to use warm air to cool the gpu. The "exhaust" fan would be partly sucking in the fresh air brought in by my lower 120mm front intake fan anyways, right?

Also, I just noticed these threaded holes on the rear of the hard drive cages (when front-facing). I measured them as best I could and they seem to be spaced for a 140mm fan. Has anybody tried screwing a 140mm fan to the back of the drive bay?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMonarque*
> 
> Alright, one last question: a 240-rad on the bottom of the case will extend under the HDD cages. I don't want to do any modding, so that means the holes under the cages will still be there.
> 
> If I orient fans on the bottom rad as exhaust, they use warm air to cool the gpu and(?) steal air from my rear/top rad. If I orient the fans on the bottom rad as intake, they blow even hotter air onto my hard drives.
> 
> Solution(?) : orient the right fan as exhaust and the left-fan as intake? Will having opposite directions of air flow on each half of the rad cause any problems? I don't want to cook my hard drives, and I don't want to use warm air to cool the gpu. The "exhaust" fan would be partly sucking in the fresh air brought in by my lower 120mm front intake fan anyways, right?
> 
> Also, I just noticed these threaded holes on the rear of the hard drive cages (when front-facing). I measured them as best I could and they seem to be spaced for a 140mm fan. Has anybody tried screwing a 140mm fan to the back of the drive bay?


The only thing you would have to mod is the little cross bar at the bottom of the HDD cage racks, IF you are getting a rad over 60mm thick.



this is how i do it right now... bottom rad blows out the bottom, top rad blows out the top... exhaust blows in, and i mounted two fans on the front side panel to also blow in. Which A. gives cool air to the rads and also blows on GPU back plates/blocks. I forgot to draw it in, but i have one fan mounted in the area of the top HDD rack, it blows on my pump n stuff.

So, in total 4 case fans blowing in, 10 rad fans blowing out. (push pull was a MUST on the fat rad, not really needed on the top one, but i did it any ways.

as to the HDD cages... idk i tossed those away with in minutes of taking apart the case. I have 2 SSD's



And one 3tb HDD that sits on top of my psu... lol! i'm 100% out of space.


----------



## foreign03

I have a 240mm rad on the bottom as exhaust. It doesn't really affect the fans located on the cage (very minimal). Did an air test at university in IT with a coloured smoke substitute which mimicks the airflow and shows airflow circulaton. Having air blow downwards exhaust to the bottom of the case worked a lot better than intake as the intake created a little vortex if you will. Hope this info helped, did all sorts of tests with different configurations to see what would work the best. What can I say had a little too much time on my hands that day lol. I don't think having one as intake and 1 exhaust would be a good alternative


----------



## user587

Hi guys!

I'm doing a bit of experimenting with air flow and it's really addictive! Temperature variations can be huge based on where you put things.

I had all my hard drives together and was getting ~28°c. Then I decided to separate them and temperatures dropped to ~22°c.

Now I'm thinking about the air that flows onwards towards the GPU and CPU. Which one of these do you think would less obstructive to air flow?



I guess it would depend on exactly how the fan pushes the air. I've read that fans mostly blow air to the outer edges, and very little air flow comes from the center of the fan. That's why I'm thinking the first picture is best (and how I have it now).

Also, I've been reading that it's bad with airflow to have two fans fighting for the same air. Like the way the rear and top exhaust are set up in the stock Storm Trooper. Should I just disconnect the top 200mm fan? It would be logical for air flow, as I have a CPU cooler and it blows from front to back over a heat sink.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## user587

Also, I've noticed the side panels don't seem particularly helpful in regards to air flow, but they do let a lot of noise escape the system. Would there be any harm in covering these up from the inside with something like an old Razer mouse pad and some sticky tape? Hardly high-end modding, I know, but I've tried it and it seems to dampen the noise of the fans, HDDs and GPU greatly.


----------



## SortOfGrim

I haven't noticed any big changes in temperatures at all. Both my cpu and gpu are 32C on idle and 44C on load with ambient temp on 22.5C
And I have all fans blowing air throw a radiator in the case.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user587*
> 
> Also, I've noticed the side panels don't seem particularly helpful in regards to air flow, but they do let a lot of noise escape the system. Would there be any harm in covering these up from the inside with something like an old Razer mouse pad and some sticky tape? Hardly high-end modding, I know, but I've tried it and it seems to dampen the noise of the fans, HDDs and GPU greatly.


sure, you can use some sort of padding on the doors, bottom, front and top. I've done that too in the past, although I used packing foam


----------



## LeMonarque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> I have a 240mm rad on the bottom as exhaust. It doesn't really affect the fans located on the cage (very minimal). Did an air test at university in IT with a coloured smoke substitute which mimicks the airflow and shows airflow circulaton. Having air blow downwards exhaust to the bottom of the case worked a lot better than intake as the intake created a little vortex if you will. Hope this info helped, did all sorts of tests with different configurations to see what would work the best. What can I say had a little too much time on my hands that day lol. I don't think having one as intake and 1 exhaust would be a good alternative


It's all good, people with the means for testing that actually do testing are my favorite kind of people









Anyways, so would a:

Front: 2x120mm intake
Bottom: push-pull rad exhaust
Top: push-pull rad exhaust
Rear: 1x120mm exhaust

be better or worse than a:

Front 2x120mm intake
Bottom: push-pull rad intake
Top: push-pull rad exhaust
Rear: 1x120mm exhaust









Also, has anybody tried fitting a 140mm fan in the threaded holes on the backs of the HDD cages? The threads are pre-drilled directly into the frame of the case.


----------



## foreign03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMonarque*
> 
> It's all good, people with the means for testing that actually do testing are my favorite kind of people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, so would a:
> 
> Front: 2x120mm intake
> Bottom: push-pull rad exhaust
> Top: push-pull rad exhaust
> Rear: 1x120mm exhaust
> 
> be better or worse than a:
> 
> Front 2x120mm intake
> Bottom: push-pull rad intake
> Top: push-pull rad exhaust
> Rear: 1x120mm exhaust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, has anybody tried fitting a 140mm fan in the threaded holes on the backs of the HDD cages? The threads are pre-drilled directly into the frame of the case.


I found for my set up and this was just circulation mind you:
Top 240mm rad as intake
Bottom 240mm rad as exhaust
Front x2 120 fans intake
Back 140mm fan exhaust.
Mind you I was a little surprised that this seemed to create the best flow. As i would have thought that this wouldnt work but it did so I chose this configuration.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Your prodigy is amazing. I think my problem may be more that I don't have the tools necessary for the job. I come up with some decent idea's, but have no idea what tools to use to implement them.


Let me know about your mod ideas and ill help you to decide which is the proper tools for the mod.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*


How man fans blow out?

You let your fans blow radiator warm air into your case?

May not be an issue with one gpu one cpu with all that radage, If you plan to upgrade you may find allot warmer air coming out of the rads.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> How man fans blow out?
> 
> You let your fans blow radiator warm air into your case?
> 
> May not be an issue with one gpu one cpu with all that radage, If you plan to upgrade you may find allot warmer air coming out of the rads.
> Edited by skupples - Today at 9:14 pm


none. warm air in, yes. I don't plan to update anytime soon. I'm pleased.

the warm air will find it's way out.. No problem.

I could put the top rad blowing air out but that would mean it sucks and blows hot air out. And I don't think it will matter that much.
not to mention it's a pita to change all the fans again


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> none. warm air in, yes. I don't plan to update anytime soon. I'm pleased.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the warm air will find it's way out.. No problem.
> 
> I could put the top rad blowing air out but that would mean it sucks and blows hot air out. And I don't think it will matter that much.
> not to mention it's a pita to change all the fans again










Nice and cool. non-issue at current state.

I was thinking in terms of my own system. You can actually FEEL the rads working now that i have two titans AND cpu on just a slim 360 and a 240x80thick. I had to switch my rads to blowing out because it was baking the inside of my case. So now i blow cold air in from 3 sides, then up and out/down and out.


----------



## tomtom101

Also from the front :



Ok I had to redo the motherboard. My z77 was not working correctly to my standards. So sold the parts and upgraded to z87 hopefully a good choice. Going to get 2 more vengeance pro modules this time with red on the heatsink to tie in with the red and silver xfx graphics card.

Need to get a new HDD too I had a temporary one but I'm looking to double up on memory and get a better interface from sata 3Gb to sata 6gb. Maybe a few more SSD's and put in raid. Or perhaps get a pci-ex ssd

Still not decided on the CPU. 4670k or 4770k

Any thoughts ppl


----------



## tomtom101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomtom101*
> 
> 
> 
> Also from the front :
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I had to redo the motherboard. My z77 was not working correctly to my standards. So sold the parts and upgraded to z87 hopefully a good choice. Going to get 2 more vengeance pro modules this time with red on the heatsink to tie in with the red and silver xfx graphics card.
> 
> Need to get a new HDD too I had a temporary one but I'm looking to double up on memory and get a better interface from sata 3Gb to sata 6gb. Maybe a few more SSD's and put in raid. Or perhaps get a pci-ex ssd
> 
> Still not decided on the CPU. 4670k or 4770k
> 
> Any thoughts ppl


Yes they were uploaded on my phone which decided to have them flipped that way when I posted it. Not sure why.

Also the cable management is not finished. I like the modular psu but the cables weren't that great. I can put up with the mb power but the rest could have been at least braided.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomtom101*
> 
> Yes they were uploaded on my phone which decided to have them flipped that way when I posted it. Not sure why.
> 
> Also the cable management is not finished. I like the modular psu but the cables weren't that great. I can put up with the mb power but the rest could have been at least braided.


loving the msi gd65 mobo









or gd45, whichever it is lol

its gotten mostly good reviews from what ive seen







hope it turns out to be a good clocker for you


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMonarque*
> 
> It's all good, people with the means for testing that actually do testing are my favorite kind of people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, so would a:
> 
> Front: 2x120mm intake
> Bottom: push-pull rad exhaust
> Top: push-pull rad exhaust
> Rear: 1x120mm exhaust
> 
> be better or worse than a:
> 
> Front 2x120mm intake
> Bottom: push-pull rad intake
> Top: push-pull rad exhaust
> Rear: 1x120mm exhaust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, has anybody tried fitting a 140mm fan in the threaded holes on the backs of the HDD cages? The threads are pre-drilled directly into the frame of the case.


no they are not for 140mm they are for when your cages face the other way. wont line up
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> How man fans blow out?
> 
> You let your fans blow radiator warm air into your case?
> 
> May not be an issue with one gpu one cpu with all that radage, If you plan to upgrade you may find allot warmer air coming out of the rads.


unless you water cool them . + it really isnt that much warmer


----------



## tomtom101

Yh its a gd-65 I'm not taking the clocks far in going to find whichever CPU I gets threshold. Then tone it down to hopefully 4.4GHz. However I heard the overclocks from some people were not that high like ivybridge due to heat. so I might just stick with the oc genie once I have been up then back down to stock.


----------



## unimatrixzero

That is MSI's Answer to the Republic of Gamer's

Great board and no expense taken lightly.


----------



## szeged

Indeed it seems to be a great board, i was going to get it but decided to go with a maximus VI extreme board over it instead due to EK making waterblocks for the rog series quicker than other boards.


----------



## skupples

the MSIZ77A-G45 was a total hunk of junk... Didn't even have cmos clear button on the 45, just a big battery between pcie slots... REALLY?! That alone makes it a mediocre board at BEST.

I hope the ROG rip- MSI re-make series is better.


----------



## tomtom101

I don't think I will retire the case though for at least 10-15 years even then I'm not sure it will get fully retired. It's too good a case to let go of. I was looking at the cosmos 2 but the budget never went that far. Still for under £100 with free delivery at the time I got it was a bargain.

I would like to have a nice window on the side. And a paint job. Would mean removing the components but its not big deal would take a short period if time. So far projected cost depending in the CPU I get for it is about £1400-£1500. That was alot of time spent looking for the best for less.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> the MSIZ77A-G45 was a total hunk of junk... Didn't even have cmos clear button on the 45, just a big battery between pcie slots... REALLY?! That alone makes it a mediocre board at BEST.
> 
> I hope the ROG rip- MSI re-make series is better.


from what most of the reviews are saying, the msi gd65 board is actually really really good at overclocking, and the pricing on it makes it an amazing deal. Also from the same reviewers, the RoG series isnt as good as it used to be for the z87 series of boards, same high price, but less features, or features that just dont WOW people like the msi board.

i still went with ROG though because im familiar with it.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> from what most of the reviews are saying, the msi gd65 board is actually really really good at overclocking, and the pricing on it makes it an amazing deal. Also from the same reviewers, the RoG series isnt as good as it used to be for the z87 series of boards, same high price, but less features, or features that just dont WOW people like the msi board.
> 
> i still went with ROG though because im familiar with it.


I'm only speaking in terms of the z77-g45. I have yet to do any research on the newest lines of motherboards.


----------



## Kimomono

Got some goodies in the other day. I went a head and swapped out my LEDs. ...Let's just say it wasn't the greatest success, but it works. I accidentally broke off the contacts for the middle fan LED.









I plan on ordering some soldering equipment and a new board eventually. Luckily, I had the foresight to order extra LEDs. So once I get all the stuff in and get the bugs worked out, I'll do a write up. On a side note, it doesn't look too noticeable with just the middle LED not working.


----------



## LeMonarque

Some guy mounted the stock rear 140mm fan from his Stryker to the back of his HDD cage...

How'd this fool pull that off?!







Want to get the max air flow possible un-modded out of this chassis.

@3:21


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMonarque*
> 
> Some guy mounted the stock rear 140mm fan from his Stryker to the back of his HDD cage...
> 
> How'd this fool pull that off?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to get the max air flow possible un-modded out of this chassis.
> 
> @3:21


I watched that video awhile ago.. I read through comments back then and he said he used zip ties to mount the 140..cause someone else asked him.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimomono*
> 
> Got some goodies in the other day. I went a head and swapped out my LEDs. ...Let's just say it wasn't the greatest success, but it works. I accidentally broke off the contacts for the middle fan LED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on ordering some soldering equipment and a new board eventually. Luckily, I had the foresight to order extra LEDs. So once I get all the stuff in and get the bugs worked out, I'll do a write up. On a side note, it doesn't look too noticeable with just the middle LED not working.


Maybe you could show off your barnd new PSU as well as the rest of the inside of the PC

Otherwise thats a nice build you have there


----------



## LeMonarque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> I watched that video awhile ago.. I read through comments back then and he said he used zip ties to mount the 140..cause someone else asked him.


Ahh, I was afraid of that. So it will be slightly harder to mount a 140 there with the drive cage facing front.

..Come to think of it, with the fan up against the sides of the cages, he must be getting very little air flow out of that fan anyways...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMonarque*
> 
> Ahh, I was afraid of that. So it will be slightly harder to mount a 140 there with the drive cage facing front.
> 
> ..Come to think of it, with the fan up against the sides of the cages, he must be getting very little air flow out of that fan anyways...


you can always do what i did. for a while. put construction paper over the back vent. it still draws air in the front side and pushes it in your case. helped my temps


----------



## DoomDash

So I am switching my hard drive bays to pull in air from the front finally ( everything is in stock positions ), but I wanted to maybe get some more fans for it. Best places for fans, how many, and what sizes ( for an all air build )? Thanks


----------



## Mega Man

all fan grills lol 2x front top and bottom 1x back. ( i think you can do the side on the trooper as well ? )


----------



## berniemansell

Hi guys
I have started getting parts for my Stryker case. I will be water cooling this Rig with 2x 240mm Radiators and a 120mm Rad. I will be using a Pump 3/8" . I haven't decided on the tank yet. I will be getting a 240mm Rad 1/4" (mounted on the top) that will run into the 120mm Rad 3/8" (mounted on the rear) then to the Graphics Card. Later I might add another 240mm Rad 1/4" for the CPU (mounted on the bottom). the pump is a ThermalTake P500 that has a water flow of 500 +/- 50(L/H) with a waterlift 1.8m (mounted on the bottom). I want to use the one pump to run all of this so that I can save abit of money. The Pump & 120mm Rad have been taken out of a Thermaltake Bigwater 780e. So I want to use most of the parts that I can. I will be getting a ATI HD9990 when they are released & this will be WaterCooled. If anyone has any tips please msg me. This will be my first watercool build for about 7yrs


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> all fan grills lol 2x front top and bottom 1x back. ( i think you can do the side on the trooper as well ? )


Yes, two 120mm fans can be attached on the trooper side panel, no dust filter there though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *berniemansell*
> 
> Hi guys
> I have started getting parts for my Stryker case. I will be water cooling this Rig with 2x 240mm Radiators and a 120mm Rad. I will be using a Pump 3/8" . I haven't decided on the tank yet. I will be getting a 240mm Rad 1/4" (mounted on the top) that will run into the 120mm Rad 3/8" (mounted on the rear) then to the Graphics Card. Later I might add another 240mm Rad 1/4" for the CPU (mounted on the bottom). the pump is a ThermalTake P500 that has a water flow of 500 +/- 50(L/H) with a waterlift 1.8m (mounted on the bottom). I want to use the one pump to run all of this so that I can save abit of money. The Pump & 120mm Rad have been taken out of a Thermaltake Bigwater 780e. So I want to use most of the parts that I can. I will be getting a ATI HD9990 when they are released & this will be WaterCooled. If anyone has any tips please msg me. This will be my first watercool build for about 7yrs


Welcome and have fun with this awesome case.
And pix, pix, our souls demand pix!









That pump is going to run at full speed, make sure to place it on rubbers or something (don't bolt it) to reduce vibrations. and I presume you will use 3/8" fittings and tubes?

ps: it's AMD now


----------



## berniemansell

I think i will have to use the 3/8" fittings and tubes to keep a consistent flow, But i'm not sure yet, This is a project that will take some time as I am a full time student and don't have a part time job. I have uploaded pics on this page ages ago but once i have finished I will add some more.for more information I have created a quick blog
http://berniemansell.wordpress.com/


----------



## LeMonarque

Those are some damn nice speakers you have there! Are they KRK's?


----------



## berniemansell

Dream Acoustics Speakers. Not bad I got them off ebay about 6 years ago & never had any problems with them.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMonarque*
> 
> Some guy mounted the stock rear 140mm fan from his Stryker to the back of his HDD cage...
> 
> How'd this fool pull that off?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to get the max air flow possible un-modded out of this chassis.
> 
> @3:21


I dont see any screws on the outside of the fan, possible he did some drilling, then used those quick snap fan plastic fan screw things. more likely its hot-glued. I'm confused by his build. Has the HDD's facing the side, "stock" for my case, means that fan is up against the aluminum bracket.

i', sorry. I'm not normally a hater, but this guy makes me giggle.


----------



## afdude2018

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> So I am switching my hard drive bays to pull in air from the front finally ( everything is in stock positions ), but I wanted to maybe get some more fans for it. Best places for fans, how many, and what sizes ( for an all air build )? Thanks


I'll be doing this to mine soon. I already have two more case fans. 2 120mm CM Sickleflo's. I'll be putting them on the side panel. Just don't know how I'm going to hook both up with LED's since there's only one plug for them left over.


----------



## szeged

900d just arrived, ill take some comparison of size pics for you grim


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 900d just arrived, ill take some comparison of size pics for you grim










dude!


----------



## szeged

i unfortunately cannot begin my 900d build today because a certain incompetent shipping company left two packages of watercooling gear in the performance pcs warehouse and left them there for 2 days without notice. Not going to name and shame the company, but their initials are FEDEX......


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> So I am switching my hard drive bays to pull in air from the front finally ( everything is in stock positions ), but I wanted to maybe get some more fans for it. Best places for fans, how many, and what sizes ( for an all air build )? Thanks


I put in 6 SP 120s in my case. 2 in front 2 in bottom and 2 in top. Then I have a AF140 in the rear as exhaust..All connected to a sentry mix 2 fan controller..


----------



## LeMonarque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> I put in 6 SP 120s in my case. 2 in front 2 in bottom and 2 in top. Then I have a AF140 in the rear as exhaust..All connected to a sentry mix 2 fan controller..


I was thinking about putting 2 120's in the bottom of my case when I first got it. I couldn't justify doing that without a 240 radiator though, because it seemed to me like having that much upward flow right in front of my front intakes would push the flow of air too high and limit air flow to my GPU.

I ended up putting just the 1 120mm fan on the bottom, in the spot between the PSU and the HDD cage, because it seemed like the shallow angle of flow (from the force of 2 120mm's to the left and just 1 120mm upward) would help vector air directly into my GPU.

Have you tried testing your GPU temps with and without the "right under the HDD cage" fan?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i unfortunately cannot begin my 900d build today because a certain incompetent shipping company left two packages of watercooling gear in the performance pcs warehouse and left them there for 2 days without notice. Not going to name and shame the company, but their initials are FEDEX......


It's easy to guess who either way... They only use one company!!!!! Epic fail on PPC's part, good thing all packages are over night for us Floridians.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMonarque*
> 
> I was thinking about putting 2 120's in the bottom of my case when I first got it. I couldn't justify doing that without a 240 radiator though, because it seemed to me like having that much upward flow right in front of my front intakes would push the flow of air too high and limit air flow to my GPU.
> 
> I ended up putting just the 1 120mm fan on the bottom, in the spot between the PSU and the HDD cage, because it seemed like the shallow angle of flow (from the force of 2 120mm's to the left and just 1 120mm upward) would help vector air directly into my GPU.
> 
> Have you tried testing your GPU temps with and without the "right under the HDD cage" fan?


There really is no such thing as to much cool air in case..

http://www.overclock.net/t/1394467/daves-el-cheapo-heatsinks-air-cooling-guide


----------



## berniemansell

does anyone have any CAD drawings of the Stryker case?


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *berniemansell*
> 
> does anyone have any CAD drawings of the Stryker case?


http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=e0b0b3d711f27cdcbd09663b97413cd&prevstart=0

or

http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=8a89e69b7957bfffbd09663b97413cd&prevstart=0


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> I put in 6 SP 120s in my case. 2 in front 2 in bottom and 2 in top. Then I have a AF140 in the rear as exhaust..All connected to a sentry mix 2 fan controller..


Jealous about the sentry mix 2! I'm still waiting on mine







Tell me, how many fans do you have on one channel?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Jealous about the sentry mix 2! I'm still waiting on mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me, how many fans do you have on one channel?


Should check out the mesh sunbeam 25w 6 way controllers... They match trooper really well (mesh's)


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Should check out the mesh sunbeam 25w 6 way controllers... They match trooper really well (mesh's)


checked, it sure does look good but I dislike the dual color leds. That's one of the reasons I went with the SM2. I currently have the Zalman ZM-MFC1 Plus (black) and while it works (even with taped over the led lights) it's only 7W per channel.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Jealous about the sentry mix 2! I'm still waiting on mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me, how many fans do you have on one channel?


Only 1 each channel for now . I am waiting on two more fan y splitters. Then I am going to run 6 fans on 3 channels . the only thing I have split right now is 2 led strips on channel 6..Good news is no flickering led lights when turned all the way down like the stock controller..


----------



## JA90

Starting my build


----------



## berniemansell

just need to find some 3d CAD drawings of my mobo, cpu, HD7990, 120mm Rad a 240mm Rad and pump. also a http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_160_299&products_id=24099
and I will be a happy man


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JA90*
> 
> Starting my build





looks good man keep us uptodate ~


----------



## berniemansell

Thanks mate
do you know were i can get a 240mm rad and a 120mm rad in CAD?


----------



## berniemansell

adamski07
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=e0b0b3d711f27cdcbd09663b97413cd&prevstart=0
> 
> or
> 
> http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=8a89e69b7957bfffbd09663b97413cd&prevstart=0


Thanks mate
do you know were i can get a 240mm rad and a 120mm rad in CAD?


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *berniemansell*
> 
> adamski07
> Thanks mate
> do you know were i can get a 240mm rad and a 120mm rad in CAD?


Same place. Just search for it here :http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/

Sample:
240RAD

http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=b108be272a48a10a6e77243e6750f2e&prevstart=0


----------



## berniemansell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Same place. Just search for it here :http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/
> 
> Sample:
> 240RAD
> 
> http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=b108be272a48a10a6e77243e6750f2e&prevstart=0


you are a Ledgend!


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *berniemansell*
> 
> you are a Ledgend!


Lol. no prob. credit goes to those who are actually spending time creating it.


----------



## JA90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> looks good man keep us uptodate ~


I will send a few pics here and there, but I don't have much time for that, cause I'm building the case for some competition


----------



## skupples

What is the purpose of all the 3d models you are creating? What custom pieces are you planning to fab?


----------



## Mega Man

i think he jsut wants to see whast it would look like plan out his loop ?


----------



## DarkSamus

Interesting twist has come into my chase for a Window Panel for my Trooper

Only way was to buy the windowed version of the Trooper they released after I got mine.
I haven't been able to get the Window panel anywhere in Australia.

All this because Coolermaster AU doesn't stock the panels.

Anyway, last week I ran into someone who saw my PC build and fell in LOVE with it.
This person now wants a PC just like mine
And I get to source and build it for them.

Today they came and seen me and I showed them the Trooper online at the store I'd be getting it for...
$163AUD

Then they said the words that brought tears to my eyes.
"Can you please order the windowed version of it ($190AUD and here is the cash now) and I will give you the window panel as I don't like them.
I want to do it because you said how hard you had tried to get one, I don't like them personally and your building it for me cheap so I thought it would be nice to give a little extra."

I have been given the money to pick up the case and have full permission to open the box and swap the panels as soon as I desire.

My jaw right now is on the floor. I can't believe what just happened.
Somebody please slap me.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting twist has come into my chase for a Window Panel for my Trooper
> 
> Only way was to buy the windowed version of the Trooper they released after I got mine.
> I haven't been able to get the Window panel anywhere in Australia.
> 
> All this because Coolermaster AU doesn't stock the panels.
> 
> Anyway, last week I ran into someone who saw my PC build and fell in LOVE with it.
> This person now wants a PC just like mine
> And I get to source and build it for them.
> 
> Today they came and seen me and I showed them the Trooper online at the store I'd be getting it for...
> $163AUD
> 
> Then they said the words that brought tears to my eyes.
> "Can you please order the windowed version of it ($190AUD and here is the cash now) and I will give you the window panel as I don't like them.
> I want to do it because you said how hard you had tried to get one, I don't like them personally and your building it for me cheap so I thought it would be nice to give a little extra."
> 
> I have been given the money to pick up the case and have full permission to open the box and swap the panels as soon as I desire.
> 
> My jaw right now is on the floor. I can't believe what just happened.
> 
> 
> Somebody please slap me.


----------



## berniemansell

At the moment I just want to see what my plan will look like


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> Interesting twist has come into my chase for a Window Panel for my Trooper
> 
> Only way was to buy the windowed version of the Trooper they released after I got mine.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been able to get the Window panel anywhere in Australia.
> 
> All this because Coolermaster AU doesn't stock the panels.
> 
> Anyway, last week I ran into someone who saw my PC build and fell in LOVE with it.
> This person now wants a PC just like mine
> And I get to source and build it for them.
> 
> Today they came and seen me and I showed them the Trooper online at the store I'd be getting it for...
> $163AUD
> 
> Then they said the words that brought tears to my eyes.
> "Can you please order the windowed version of it ($190AUD and here is the cash now) and I will give you the window panel as I don't like them.
> I want to do it because you said how hard you had tried to get one, I don't like them personally and your building it for me cheap so I thought it would be nice to give a little extra."
> 
> I have been given the money to pick up the case and have full permission to open the box and swap the panels as soon as I desire.
> 
> My jaw right now is on the floor. I can't believe what just happened.
> Somebody please slap me
> 
> 
> .


That's really cool! I wish some one would come to me and ask me to do a build for them.


----------



## user587

I just took out all the stock fans in my CM Storm Trooper and put in 3x 120mm 900rpm Scythe Kama Flow 2 fans. These fans are awesome. Super quiet and the build quality seems top notch. At least, they are a lot heavier than the stock fans and do not wobble or make any mechanical noises or buzzing. They are so quiet that I'm hearing all sorts of HDD and GPU sounds I never even knew were going on before. I undervolt them to the lowest setting and my temps are still lower than the highest setting for stock fans.

120mm Scythe Kama Flow 2 900rpm


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119245

Why do you hate me so much Newegg?


----------



## afdude2018

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119245
> 
> Why do you hate me so much Newegg?


Got mine off amazon for $114 after rebate.


----------



## skupples

I got mine in store at the "compusa"(Tigerdirect) for 119$ USD


----------



## adamski07

I got mine for FREE!! Lol


----------



## JKuhn

I had to pay R2190 for my Stryker (I looked up the exchange rate, it was $244.42). I know you people are referring to the Trooper, but I just had to complain about the prices here in ZA.


----------



## afdude2018

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> I had to pay R2190 for my Stryker (I looked up the exchange rate, it was $244.42). I know you people are referring to the Trooper, but I just had to complain about the prices here in ZA.


Great googly moogly. Even the Stryker is only $169.99 when it isn't on sale.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> I had to pay R2190 for my Stryker (I looked up the exchange rate, it was $244.42). I know you people are referring to the Trooper, but I just had to complain about the prices here in ZA.


=( I guess we still have a few benefits here in the states, and i dont mean the... nvm,

I think most CM stuff is made in California right? Thats what my CMST box claims.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afdude2018*
> 
> Great googly moogly. Even the Stryker is only $169.99 when it isn't on sale.


bwahahaha you said googly moogly


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119245
> 
> Why do you hate me so much Newegg?


109.99


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 109.99


no surprise the price is ever dropping. Thats what old stuff does! Retailers will continue to sell it at the full price, then put it on "sale" at 119 or so and say BIG DEAL!!!


----------



## Mega Man

no that is refurbished


----------



## Ne1ld0

Well finally after beating "The Last of Us" four times, I'm back. I've been putting in some work on that game trying to go Platinum. I've got 3 trophies left to go, but I need a break from it.

Only thing I've done to my rig since the last time I was on here was to completely black out both side mesh panels. I did this because I hated seeing wires through them with my case lights on. I haven't taken any pics of them blacked out, but from this one you can easily see what I fixed. The stock, see-through mesh just looked terrible.


I did finally get my Cyborg amBX gaming lights to work with Windows 8. Very happy with them and they work great with games even behind my triple 24" 3D monitor set up. I'll be sure to snap pic or video of them in action soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Maybe I should do a sewer system wc loop, brown in the tubes, maybe add some cornstarch for chunkyness


That'd be awesome! Could brag about how you beat others at gaming LAN parties with a "****ty rig", LoL.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SecretAgentHam*
> 
> FINALLY! the HDD light doesnt seem to be working at the moment (maybe the plug just came loose, i'll fix it later) but its done! for the sake of cleaning up the thread with all these pic posts i made an imgur album. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/qmBb0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a good pic of it


Great work, man!







That looks Awesome! Can't wait to replace the rest of my LEDs.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> That'd be awesome! Could brag about how you beat others at gaming LAN parties with a "****ty rig", LoL.


----------



## infyrana

Hey all, new to the forum and soon to be new to ownership of a CM Storm Trooper (order is going in Monday).

I'm completely drained from the amount of research I've crammed in lately on a new build, and had a few quick q's I have no doubt you guru's would be able to help me with please









Planned build (gaming mostly, some OC'ing, lots of tinkering):

CM Storm Trooper
Gigabyte z87x-OC / Asus Z87 Sabertooth / Asus Maximus VI Hero (still undecided, opinions always welcome)
i5-4670k
8GB TeamGroup Vulcan (orange if the Giga OC board)
Corsair H100i Water Cooling
Gigabyte Geforce GTX 770 Windforce OC
Samsung Pro SSD
Corsair TX V2 PSU (750/850w undecided)
2x SP120's for H100i
AF120 spare case exhaust

Questions - Storm Trooper, ASUS Sabertooth and H100i - possible without mods to case ? If I used the SP120's in conjunction with the complete H100i, can I push/pull at the top of the case from inside, or would I run out of room at that point?

Finally, does anyone have the Giga OC board inside a Storm Trooper - I've failed to locate any images of the Orangeness' all setup ?

Thank you all!


----------



## Mega Man

you can fit the h100 np but push pull depends on mobo layout, alot of people dont know about / dont look for the second set of 120mm fan holes on the top that is farther away from the mobo. it will push against your 8 pin wiring. but mine has fit my saberkitty 990fx and CHFz np ( i have a 45mm 240 alphacool )


----------



## skupples

Infyrana, We beat this topic pretty hard recently, with photos and everything. Should only be a few pages back. Get the motherboard with the lowest profile heatsinks. With what you are looking to do, the difference should be negligible.

I have a 360 in the top of my case with Maximus V form. no problems with the furthest to the left inside fan or power... Though due me failing at pre-drilling rad wholes, i only have 2 fans on the top of the case (handle removed)


----------



## Andryha05

1. Where his cable PLED (System Power LED)? LED flashes in Sleep mode?
2. How to remove the front panel of the case?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andryha05*
> 
> 1. Where his cable PLED (System Power LED)? LED flashes in Sleep mode?
> 2. How to remove the front panel of the case?


1. The Trooper/Stryker doesn't have a power led that's connected to the motherboard, it gets its power from the PSU. So it won't flash.

2. First remove the top cover, and the HDD bays if they're facing the front (I'm not sure whether they'll interfere when facing the side). Then you'll find 2 screws holding the front panel to the case behind the cover with the CM Storm logo. I can't remember if there are more screws (there might be at the top), but it should slide up slightly and then come off when all the screws and obstructions are removed.


----------



## LeMonarque

Hey guys, I installed my H100i in push-pull (with a low profile fan under the top handle) and...well, I have no idea how to get the fan wires on the top of the case to the _inside_ of the case... Where da holez at??


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMonarque*
> 
> Hey guys, I installed my H100i in push-pull (with a low profile fan under the top handle) and...well, I have no idea how to get the fan wires on the top of the case to the _inside_ of the case... Where da holez at??


Um eaither run the cable out the back handle and through a grommet on back, or unscrew rad and try to squeeze fan cable between rad or my favorite drill small 1/4" hole on top under top cover obviously not over rad Mabye to the far back side then run through mobo backplate top left hole. There may be another way not home right now will see of there is another way later today!


----------



## clubber_lang

Work in progress right now. About another week and she'll be ready to go. Sorry for the low res picture , as it's the pic I got from the guy who is helping me put this thing together. As of right now I am extremely happy with what he's doing with the build. Extremely clean and just a good dude! Man I can't wait to get some games installed on this thing and see what she can do. LOVE the trooper case! As soon as I get it here to the house , I'll take some high res shots and get them posted up.

Specs........
Asrock Extreme 7
Intel i7 2600K
16 GB Corsair vengeance
2 X Saphire 3GB 7970 Dual-X in CFX
Seasonic 1000W Platinum psu
2 X 1TB WD Cav Blacks
1 - Samsung 830 120GB SSD ( boot disk )
DVD and Blu-ray recorder drives
Kaze master pro fan controller
all replaced fans with Corsair AF 120's and replaced big CM fan up top with two AF 140's.

Just wanted to join the club.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMonarque*
> 
> Hey guys, I installed my H100i in push-pull (with a low profile fan under the top handle) and...well, I have no idea how to get the fan wires on the top of the case to the _inside_ of the case... Where da holez at??


you should be able to feed the little fan header through other screw holes, then you can route it to through the power hole to the back side, or where ever else you plan to take it. The top spot has tons of extra little holes, pick one!


----------



## Parasyte

Hello all. Just starting my new gaming PC build and I just ordered the windowed side panel for my Trooper, and I was wondering how hard it would be for me to mount 200mm fan in the side window? If anyone could point me in the direction of a tutorial or guide I would much appreciate it.

I am currently replacing all of the fans with BitFenix Spectre Pro red LED fans.

BTW, here's a pic of my case for proof.


----------



## skupples

You would just need to drill little pilot holes with the correct bit, on slow speed, with oil. Though i'm not sure what purpose it will have on a windowed panel.


----------



## Parasyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You would just need to drill little pilot holes with the correct bit, on slow speed, with oil. Though i'm not sure what purpose it will have on a windowed panel.


I want it as an intake fan. Other wise my only intakes will be 2x 120mm in the front and a 140mm attached to a Kraken X40 in the back.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Parasyte*
> 
> I want it as an intake fan. Other wise my only intakes will be 2x 120mm in the front and a 140mm attached to a Kraken X40 in the back.


I'm sorry, i must of miss-read i thought you said you wanted to mount a 200mm fan to the Window correct? Are you also looking to then slot the window for ventilation? Mounting it to the window is easy enough, making it functional and not just aesthetic may be a bit more challenging.

Iv'e seen people mount low prifle 120mm fans to the side vent of the windowed panel.


----------



## LeMonarque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Parasyte*
> 
> I want it as an intake fan. Other wise my only intakes will be 2x 120mm in the front and a 140mm attached to a Kraken X40 in the back.


Let me see if I understand this correctly. You have:

2x 120mm front intake
1x 140mm rear rad intake
2x 120mm or 140mm top exhuast
Empty bottom

?

I'd suggest using mounting some bottom fans as intakes unless you're on carpet and you've already considered that.

If that's the case then you could try swapping your top and CPU cooler air flow. Re-mount your rad fan as an exhaust and use your top fans as intake. The top fans will give you the additional intakes you're looking for without needing to get crafty, and they help cool the VRMs and your RAM a little bit. You've also got fresh (or nearly fresh) air coming in right next to your CPU cooler, only now the hot air from the rad is exhausted out of the case instead of into the case.


----------



## Parasyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMonarque*
> 
> Let me see if I understand this correctly. You have:
> 
> 2x 120mm front intake
> 1x 140mm rear rad intake
> 2x 120mm or 140mm top exhuast
> Empty bottom
> 
> ?
> 
> I'd suggest using mounting some bottom fans as intakes unless you're on carpet and you've already considered that.
> 
> If that's the case then you could try swapping your top and CPU cooler air flow. Re-mount your rad fan as an exhaust and use your top fans as intake. The top fans will give you the additional intakes you're looking for without needing to get crafty, and they help cool the VRMs and your RAM a little bit. You've also got fresh (or nearly fresh) air coming in right next to your CPU cooler, only now the hot air from the rad is exhausted out of the case instead of into the case.


Correct except I have 200mm top exhaust and nothing in the bottom at the moment. The case is still empty as I am saving for the components.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMonarque*
> 
> Let me see if I understand this correctly. You have:
> 
> 2x 120mm front intake
> 1x 140mm rear rad intake
> 2x 120mm or 140mm top exhuast
> Empty bottom
> 
> ?
> 
> I'd suggest using mounting some bottom fans as intakes unless you're on carpet and you've already considered that.
> 
> If that's the case then you could try swapping your top and CPU cooler air flow. Re-mount your rad fan as an exhaust and use your top fans as intake. The top fans will give you the additional intakes you're looking for without needing to get crafty, and they help cool the VRMs and your RAM a little bit. You've also got fresh (or nearly fresh) air coming in right next to your CPU cooler, only now the hot air from the rad is exhausted out of the case instead of into the case.


I would agree with this. mounting fans on the stock panel is no problem. Putting a big fan on the window still makes little sense to me. I think your best bet would be two 120mm fans in the bottom of the case. It comes from the factory ready to hold two fans there. Can also even fit a 240x80mm thick rad there if you want.


----------



## Parasyte

So this should be my set up? (The PC will be on hard wood flooring btw.)

Front: 2x 120mm intake
Bottom: 2x 120mm intake
Top: 200mm intake
Rear: 140mm exhaust

Actually, I think it would be better if you guys knew what my specs are going to be so you'll know what space I have to work with:

CPU = Intel i5-4670k
MOBO = Asus Maximus VI Hero or MSI Z87-GD 65 (haven't decided yet)
RAM = 8GB G.Skill Trident X 2133 (2x4GB)
CPU COOLER = NZXT Kraken X40 or Corsair H90 (haven't decided yet)
SSD = Kingston HyperX 3K 120GB
HDD = Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB
PSU = Corsair AX 760i
GPU = Asus DirectCU II GTX 780


----------



## LeMonarque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Parasyte*
> 
> So this should be my set up? (The PC will be on hard wood flooring btw.)
> 
> Front: 2x 120mm intake
> Bottom: 2x 120mm intake
> Top: 200mm intake
> Rear: 140mm exhaust
> 
> Actually, I think it would be better if you guys knew what my specs are going to be so you'll know what space I have to work with:
> 
> CPU = Intel i5-4670k
> MOBO = Asus Maximus VI Hero or MSI Z87-GD 65 (haven't decided yet)
> RAM = 8GB G.Skill Trident X 2133 (2x4GB)
> CPU COOLER = NZXT Kraken X40 or Corsair H90 (haven't decided yet)
> SSD = Kingston HyperX 3K 120GB
> HDD = Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB
> PSU = Corsair AX 760i
> GPU = Asus DirectCU II GTX 780


First of all, if you've already ordered that 780 and contributed to its current "Out of stock" status on Newegg, F!#K YOU! I wanted to order one!









Second, if you're on a hard surface that setup will work great. I would swap the orientation of the 200mm fan between intake and exhaust and see what gets you the lowest temps. If you're on carpet, then I stand by my earlier suggestion.


----------



## Parasyte

Would swapping the 200 with two 140s be good, and no I haven't ordered the 780 yet.


----------



## LeMonarque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Parasyte*
> 
> Would swapping the 200 with two 140s be good, and no I haven't ordered the 780 yet.


Haha jk - two 140s would work great. The only thing is later on if you want to upgrade to a dual 240-rad (either an all in one like the H100i or one for a custom loop) then you'll have to buy new fans. If that's not on your radar though, then dual 140s is the better choice vs dual 120s.


----------



## Parasyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMonarque*
> 
> Haha jk - two 140s would work great. The only thing is later on if you want to upgrade to a dual 240-rad (either an all in one like the H100i or one for a custom loop) then you'll have to buy new fans. If that's not on your radar though, then dual 140s is the better choice vs dual 120s.


Yeah I was thinking of maybe grabbing two of the Corsair AF140s for the top.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Parasyte*
> 
> Yeah I was thinking of maybe grabbing two of the Corsair AF140s for the top.


Do you keep your Air filter on the top?Cause the AF series have a tough time pushing or pulling through even the fan filters..I know cause i bought 2 AF 120s for the bottom intakes and i took them back and bought SP120s..If i had fan filter off no problem but with them on it kills the CFM on AF fans..I Have all SP fans except for the rear exhaust which is a AF 140..


----------



## Parasyte

As intakes, I was going to leave the dust filter on. Switch them to SP120s?


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Parasyte*
> 
> As intakes, I was going to leave the dust filter on. Switch them to SP120s?


I would..The SPs work so much better with dust filters..


----------



## LeMonarque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> the AF series have a tough time pushing or pulling through even the fan filters


I didn't know static pressure mattered for the "pull" side of...restrictive stuff.







It's kind of hard to wrap my head around that. I can figure how push would matter because the air is physically being blown into restriction, but it's hard to imagine pull's situation.

EDIT: I mean "pull" into open space. So not pull as in a pull exhaust fan. Pull as in a pull intake fan


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMonarque*
> 
> Haha jk - two 140s would work great. The only thing is later on if you want to upgrade to a dual 240-rad (either an all in one like the H100i or one for a custom loop) then you'll have to buy new fans. If that's not on your radar though, then dual 140s is the better choice vs dual 120s.


umm why ? there are many better 120mm options then 140mm options for many reason


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMonarque*
> 
> I didn't know static pressure mattered for the "pull" side of...restrictive stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's kind of hard to wrap my head around that. I can figure how push would matter because the air is physically being blown into restriction, but it's hard to imagine pull's situation.
> 
> EDIT: I mean "pull" into open space. So not pull as in a pull exhaust fan. Pull as in a pull intake fan


Read this.. This guy is who helped me with my fan selection..
http://www.overclock.net/t/1394467/daves-el-cheapo-heatsinks-air-cooling-guide


----------



## LeMonarque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> umm why ? there are many better 120mm options then 140mm options for many reason


I used to have Noctua's NF-P14 and NF-A14 fans and I thought they were great! I'm a sucker for aesthetics though...so...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMonarque*
> 
> I didn't know static pressure mattered for the "pull" side of...restrictive stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's kind of hard to wrap my head around that. I can figure how push would matter because the air is physically being blown into restriction, but it's hard to imagine pull's situation.
> 
> EDIT: I mean "pull" into open space. So not pull as in a pull exhaust fan. Pull as in a pull intake fan


no mater which way the fan is ( push or pull ) it has to force air though the rad. ( or any restriction )

cfm is amount of air moved

static pressure is the force in which it goes through it ( cfm with no pressure through a screen will drop to almost none )


----------



## LeMonarque

Does anybody know of a way to mount a third front intake fan? Not a radiator fan, just an intake fan. Something short of buying an extra HDD cage from Cooler Master?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMonarque*
> 
> Does anybody know of a way to mount a third front intake fan? Not a radiator fan, just an intake fan. Something short of buying an extra HDD cage from Cooler Master?


Have you considered buying (or making) L-brackets? I know some members use them to mount radiators so you should be able to mount a fan with them. Apart from that, there's always two-sided tape but it might not be very neat.

EDIT: 21 Posts with no pictures? What's going on here?


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Parasyte*
> 
> So this should be my set up? (The PC will be on hard wood flooring btw.)
> 
> Front: 2x 120mm intake
> *Bottom: 2x 120mm intake*
> Top: 200mm intake
> Rear: 140mm exhaust


This is a good idea, but there is one thing you should probably consider about doing this. Do you want to keep the toolbox in your case?

You can install two 120mm fans in the bottom with the toolbox still in place, but the fan nearest the front will only push air a few mm before hitting the toolbox. So I'd ask yourself do you really need a front fan down there to cool your toolbox?

I did install a back fan on the bottom cause it helps move air up and out of the case, but not a front fan. Instead I mounted my power inverter that powers my EL wire in that front spot just under the toolbox.

Anyways, that's just my 2 cents so you might take that into consideration if you want to keep the toolbox in your case.

On a side note, are you wanting to make the top fan an intake? You could do that, but personally I wouldn't. After all, heat rises so in my eyes you might as well make it an exhaust to help let that heat rise on out of your case.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMonarque*
> 
> Does anybody know of a way to mount a third front intake fan? Not a radiator fan, just an intake fan. Something short of buying an extra HDD cage from Cooler Master?


You could easily hot glue the fan to a few of the front case slat thingies. I have done this and it works really well actually. Hot glue guns are the beeze kneeze for modding.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no mater which way the fan is ( push or pull ) it has to force air though the rad. ( or any restriction )
> 
> cfm is amount of air moved
> 
> static pressure is the force in which it goes through it ( cfm with no pressure through a screen will drop to almost none )


This, this this 100%... high CFM fans normally have thin fast blades.

SP rad fans have slower really fat blades, keeping the air from bouncing back through the fan.


----------



## Parasyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> This is a good idea, but there is one thing you should probably consider about doing this. Do you want to keep the toolbox in your case?
> 
> You can install two 120mm fans in the bottom with the toolbox still in place, but the fan nearest the front will only push air a few mm before hitting the toolbox. So I'd ask yourself do you really need a front fan down there to cool your toolbox?
> 
> I did install a back fan on the bottom cause it helps move air up and out of the case, but not a front fan. Instead I mounted my power inverter that powers my EL wire in that front spot just under the toolbox.
> 
> Anyways, that's just my 2 cents so you might take that into consideration if you want to keep the toolbox in your case.
> 
> On a side note, are you wanting to make the top fan an intake? You could do that, but personally I wouldn't. After all, heat rises so in my eyes you might as well make it an exhaust to help let that heat rise on out of your case.


No, I won't be keeping the tool box in the case.

And I was originally thinking of having the fans at the top being exhaust fan even if they are mounted to a 240mm rad.


----------



## LeMonarque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no mater which way the fan is ( push or pull ) it has to force air though the rad. ( or any restriction )
> 
> cfm is amount of air moved
> 
> static pressure is the force in which it goes through it ( cfm with no pressure through a screen will drop to almost none )


So for the two bottom intake fans on the Stryker, if for example I was deciding on Corsair fans, I'd want 2x SP120's instead of 2x AF120's? How about for the front intake fans?

And if I was deciding on Noctua fans, would I want 2x NF-P12's or NF-F12's for intakes or NF-S12A's for intakes?

Basically I don't understand because if what you all say is true, then there is _*zero*_ application for CFM-optimized fans. They'd perform badly against case grilles, so they're bad for exhaust. They'd perform badly on rads. Now they'd perform badly pulling through filters, so they're bad for intake.

What else is left? Why do CFM-optimized fans like the Corsair AF120/140 exist if they're so non-optimal for every situation possible besides having a fan suspended in mid-air inside your case with nothing but clear space in front of and behind the blades?

I don't want to sound like I want to prove you wrong or anything, I'm just incredibly confused and wondering if I made the wrong purchase 30 days ago (outside of return date







).

*EDIT:*
I'm reading more about front-intake fan selection, and a lot of people say you want static pressure. But that's for cases with _side-facing HDD bays_ that are almost solid plates with a few holes in them for air to pass through. Nothing is mentioned about the filtered intake that the fan has to suck through.

Since the Stryker can have front-facing drives with front intake fans, leaving a wide open hole for the air to flow through, does the logic above still apply? Are filters still going to kill air flow on CFM-optimized _intake_ fans?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMonarque*
> 
> So for the two bottom intake fans on the Stryker, if for example I was deciding on Corsair fans, I'd want 2x SP120's instead of 2x AF120's? How about for the front intake fans?
> 
> And if I was deciding on Noctua fans, would I want 2x NF-P12's or NF-F12's for intakes or NF-S12A's for intakes?
> 
> Basically I don't understand because if what you all say is true, then there is _*zero*_ application for CFM-optimized fans. They'd perform badly against case grilles, so they're bad for exhaust. They'd perform badly on rads. Now they'd perform badly pulling through filters, so they're bad for intake.
> 
> What else is left? Why do CFM-optimized fans like the Corsair AF120/140 exist if they're so non-optimal for every situation possible besides having a fan suspended in mid-air inside your case with nothing but clear space in front of and behind the blades?
> 
> I don't want to sound like I want to prove you wrong or anything, I'm just incredibly confused and wondering if I made the wrong purchase 30 days ago (outside of return date
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> *EDIT:*
> I'm reading more about front-intake fan selection, and a lot of people say you want static pressure. But that's for cases with _side-facing HDD bays_ that are almost solid plates with a few holes in them for air to pass through. Nothing is mentioned about the filtered intake that the fan has to suck through.
> 
> Since the Stryker can have front-facing drives with front intake fans, leaving a wide open hole for the air to flow through, does the logic above still apply? Are filters still going to kill air flow on CFM-optimized _intake_ fans?


As far as i remember, the storm trooper only has 3 dust filters... two on the bottom and one on top.

CFM fans are for cases, SP are for rads (some say HDD trays) I think people mean to say, the stock coolermaster screens are so restrictive that it would require SP fans to get good flow through them.

Corsair fans exist to look cool.

My best advice, get the fastest fans you can find, then put them ona controller so you can adjust noise level.


----------



## LeMonarque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> As far as i remember, the storm trooper only has 3 dust filters... two on the bottom and one on top.
> 
> CFM fans are for cases, SP are for rads (some say HDD trays) I think people mean to say, the stock coolermaster screens are so restrictive that it would require SP fans to get good flow through them.
> 
> Corsair fans exist to look cool.
> 
> My best advice, get the fastest fans you can find, then put them ona controller so you can adjust noise level.


So for the layered meshy part of the front of the case will require (or work best with) CFM fans?
And the dual 120mm bottom intakes will work best with SP fans?


----------



## adamski07

Guys my case arrived today. It came directly from CoolerMaster USA. Project Imagination is my first ever sponsored build so please subscribe on my build log. Thank you so much!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1405257/case-mod-project-imagination-by-adamski07-update-7-15


----------



## Parasyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMonarque*
> 
> So for the layered meshy part of the front of the case will require (or work best with) CFM fans?
> And the dual 120mm bottom intakes will work best with SP fans?


CFM isn't a type of fan. It means "Cubic Feet per Minute." It refers to the airflow of the fan.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Guys my case arrived today. It came directly from CoolerMaster USA. Project Imagination is my first ever sponsored build so please subscribe on my build log. Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1405257/case-mod-project-imagination-by-adamski07-update-7-15


nice!! How did you get a sponsored build?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMonarque*
> 
> So for the layered meshy part of the front of the case will require (or work best with) CFM fans?
> And the dual 120mm bottom intakes will work best with SP fans?


Iv'e never actually tried to pull air through those dust shrouds, but if they are as restrictive as people are saying, then yes that is exactly what i would do.

you have SP(static pressure) and AF( airflow) fans.

I have a custom loop so i use highspeed gentle typhoons on all my rads. The rest of my fans are Kaze case fans. I have two on the trooper side panel, one on the chassis exhaust, and i hot glued one to the front of the case, via hot glue.

I know this is rather dust inducing but, my rads all blow out of the case, and all case fans blow in.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> nice!! How did you get a sponsored build?


Easy.







Don't ask for it, they will ask you for it.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Guys my case arrived today. It came directly from CoolerMaster USA. Project Imagination is my first ever sponsored build so please subscribe on my build log. Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1405257/case-mod-project-imagination-by-adamski07-update-7-15
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's pretty Awesome, man. As you already know, there's quite a few of us on here and we're more than willing to help out with any information or advise that you'll need. Feel free to ask.

It's nice that you set up a build log for it, but please give us a few updates on here from time to time.

I wish you luck on your sponsored build.


----------



## unimatrixzero

To tell the truth, there are more of you part of the Cooler Master team now. My dad.. the Founder of the CMSSC is now a Moderator for a main Cooler Master online establishment and I can tell you for a fact that they look in on both the CMSSC and the CMSTC all the time to keep up with you guys.. Keep up the Great Work and the Loyal Support..


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> 
> 
> To tell the truth, there are more of you part of the Cooler Master team now. My dad.. the Founder of the CMSSC is now a Moderator for a main Cooler Master online establishment and I can tell you for a fact that they look in on both the CMSSC and the CMSTC all the time to keep up with you guys.. Keep up the Great Work and the Loyal Support..












---
PS: just get Scythe Gentle Typhoon's they are the best for both air and water cooling!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> PS: just get Scythe Gentle Typhoon's they are the best for both air and water cooling!


+1

Get the high speed ones, fill every hole with them. I have some of the generic 120 scythe case fans, they sure <3 to click at low rpms. The (scythe) Typhoons DO NOT.

Also, this is from SortofGrim's trooper...

http://cdn.overclock.net/f/f4/900x900px-LL-f43615fb_DSC00638.jpeg


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> +1
> 
> Get the high speed ones, fill every hole with them. I have some of the generic 120 scythe case fans, they sure <3 to click at low rpms. The (scythe) Typhoons DO NOT.
> 
> Also, this is from SortofGrim's trooper...
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/f/f4/900x900px-LL-f43615fb_DSC00638.jpeg


wow, that's a blast from the past! I mounted that 140mm with L-brackers if anyone was wondering.

I got the GT1450rpm they aren't as loud as the 1850's and still move enough air.

---

I'll ask the question here too: MOSFET water cooling yay or nay?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> wow, that's a blast from the past! I mounted that 140mm with L-brackers if anyone was wondering.
> 
> I got the GT1450rpm they aren't as loud as the 1850's and still move enough air.
> 
> ---
> 
> I'll ask the question here too: MOSFET water cooling yay or nay?


IN MY OPINION. If you are going to cool your motherboard you may as well do a super small second loop. Look's epic, almost worthless for 99.99% of people.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> That's pretty Awesome, man. As you already know, there's quite a few of us on here and we're more than willing to help out with any information or advise that you'll need. Feel free to ask.
> 
> It's nice that you set up a build log for it, but please give us a few updates on here from time to time.
> 
> I wish you luck on your sponsored build.


Thanks man!







Your case looks great. I will keep everybody here posted with all the updates.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> 
> 
> To tell the truth, there are more of you part of the Cooler Master team now. My dad.. the Founder of the CMSSC is now a Moderator for a main Cooler Master online establishment and I can tell you for a fact that they look in on both the CMSSC and the CMSTC all the time to keep up with you guys.. Keep up the Great Work and the Loyal Support..










nice


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> This is a good idea, but there is one thing you should probably consider about doing this. Do you want to keep the toolbox in your case?
> 
> You can install two 120mm fans in the bottom with the toolbox still in place, but the fan nearest the front will only push air a few mm before hitting the toolbox. So I'd ask yourself do you really need a front fan down there to cool your toolbox?
> 
> I did install a back fan on the bottom cause it helps move air up and out of the case, but not a front fan. Instead I mounted my power inverter that powers my EL wire in that front spot just under the toolbox.
> 
> Anyways, that's just my 2 cents so you might take that into consideration if you want to keep the toolbox in your case.
> 
> On a side note, are you wanting to make the top fan an intake? You could do that, but personally I wouldn't. After all, heat rises so in my eyes you might as well make it an exhaust to help let that heat rise on out of your case.





i hate to tell everyone but air does not bounce off an object and magically stop. it flows around things. although it will lessen the effect under the toolbox will help bring air in. higher static pressure will help it go further.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMonarque*
> 
> So for the two bottom intake fans on the Stryker, if for example I was deciding on Corsair fans, I'd want 2x SP120's instead of 2x AF120's? How about for the front intake fans?
> 
> And if I was deciding on Noctua fans, would I want 2x NF-P12's or NF-F12's for intakes or NF-S12A's for intakes?
> 
> Basically I don't understand because if what you all say is true, then there is _*zero*_ application for CFM-optimized fans. They'd perform badly against case grilles, so they're bad for exhaust. They'd perform badly on rads. Now they'd perform badly pulling through filters, so they're bad for intake.
> 
> What else is left? Why do CFM-optimized fans like the Corsair AF120/140 exist if they're so non-optimal for every situation possible besides having a fan suspended in mid-air inside your case with nothing but clear space in front of and behind the blades?
> 
> I don't want to sound like I want to prove you wrong or anything, I'm just incredibly confused and wondering if I made the wrong purchase 30 days ago (outside of return date
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> *EDIT:*
> I'm reading more about front-intake fan selection, and a lot of people say you want static pressure. But that's for cases with _side-facing HDD bays_ that are almost solid plates with a few holes in them for air to pass through. Nothing is mentioned about the filtered intake that the fan has to suck through.
> 
> Since the Stryker can have front-facing drives with front intake fans, leaving a wide open hole for the air to flow through, does the logic above still apply? Are filters still going to kill air flow on CFM-optimized _intake_ fans?





you are focusing on my example far too much it was just an example. of a fan with no static and lots of cfm. most fans will pull air though these screens. however higher static fans will work better. buy good name brand fans and you will be fine.

as far as the comment about air rising your wrong. air that is standing still that is hotter then the air around it will rise. air near fans will go wherever the fans tell it to ( think about a wagon with wheels on a hill. it will go down hill. now put an engine in it that connects to the wheels. now it will go what ever way you tell it to.... )


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

What do u mean about taking off the top panel before the front?


----------



## skupples

What i would really ask is, DO you need the toolbox in the way of your airflow? The best thing about the toolbox is the lid, it makes a great makeshift HDD rack shelf.

It's best if you remove the top panel (the top you know, where the handle is) before removing the front panel.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> What i would really ask is, DO you need the toolbox in the way of your airflow? The best thing about the toolbox is the lid, it makes a great makeshift HDD rack shelf.
> 
> It's best if you remove the top panel (the top you know, where the handle is) before removing the front panel.


Which do consider the front panel, is that if looking at it so the CM storm logo on the button is facing you the removable metal panels on the side of the case? Or are you talking about the multiple rectangular vents?


----------



## adamski07

Just unboxed my case. I say, it doesnt need any modification anymore.







btw, my log is on sponsored section now, please subscribe!







Thanks!


----------



## Ne1ld0

Question I hope someone can help me with. I am needing extension cables that will plug into a rocker switch like the one pictured below. Does anyone know where I can find this type of extension cable or even what this type of cable is called?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> What do u mean about taking off the top panel before the front?


Here is an easy explanation of how to take off the Front panel step by step:

*Step one:* remove the bottom hard drive cage with fan and the side brackets that hold hard drive cage in place. You must remove these in order to take off front cover without breaking it. Fan hard drive cage is held in by 2 long thumb screws on the sides, remove these. Side brackets are held in by 2 thumb screws for each one, remove these. Take these parts out.
*
Step two:* remove front plastic cover. This is done by first taking off very top plastic cover, you know those 6 plastic tabs and remove the top. Then you'll see 2 screws on top near the front corners that look like they have 2 small washers attached to them. Use screwdriver and take these out. Then remove CM Storm logo faceplate on the front at the bottom. You'll see a small support arm going across horizontally. Remove the 2 screws in the holes on support arm. If you have bay devices, remove the mesh bay cover directly below them to give room to slide front cover up a tiny bit. It shouldn't have to slide up very much, an inch or less to come off.

Hope this helps.


----------



## justinwebb

Female spade connector with a simple wire crimped on.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> Female spade connector with a simple wire crimped on.


Thanks. With this information I found the male and female ends to make an extension cable here at http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g52/c403/s320/list/p1/Switches-Remotes_and_Switch_Cabling-Spade_Connectors-Page1.html.

I don't see the actual cable on there though. Anyone know where I can get the cable now that I have found the ends?

I don't mind making these extension cables, but if someone finds some premade, please let me know.


----------



## Mega Man

best way ?

but any of their crimpers are good


----------



## justinwebb

You get some wire to whatever size load you will have and you crimp on the connector, its the easiest thing to do in electrical work other than wrapping some electrical tape around something. You dont need to buy the spade connectors from a pc web site lol any hardware store will have both that and the wire, and they can show you how to cut and crimp as well.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> You get some wire to whatever size load you will have and you crimp on the connector, its the easiest thing to do in electrical work other than wrapping some electrical tape around something. You dont need to buy the spade connectors from a pc web site lol any hardware store will have both that and the wire, and they can show you how to cut and crimp as well.


Thanks, I need to go a hardware store anyways to pick-up some soldering wire for some LEDs I'll be replacing. I like it when I get kill 2 birds with 1 stone. Appreciate the advise.


----------



## justinwebb

Most of the older folks at the hardware stores love teaching and helping answer questions so just ask away and absorb as much as you can.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> Most of the older folks at the hardware stores love teaching and helping answer questions so just ask away and absorb as much as you can.


I find that allot of the old men at my local hardware store are like "WTH Are you doing putting water inside a computer?!" Besides that they are extremely helpful, i just try to ask questions in a slightly different context and leave out the watercooling stuff, it tends to blow there mind.

(the guy thought my titan was a toner cartridge when i went to size up the torx t6 screws)

"ohhh ive never heard of GTX GE E Force toner cartridge before"


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Thanks, I need to go a hardware store anyways to pick-up some soldering wire for some LEDs I'll be replacing. I like it when I get kill 2 birds with 1 stone. Appreciate the advise.


i thought you knew you could get them anywhere but wanted to do frozen sorry. i ( assuming your in usa ) recommend ace hardware personally

if your going to do it you will need wire strippers, cutters, crimpers ( some have a AIOfor these three things like this. ) it will get the job done but since i bought my journey men i have to tell you i wont go back to my strippers. also for electrical tools ill only buy klien. what can i say ... they just work. and do the job well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I find that allot of the old men at my local hardware store are like "WTH Are you doing putting water inside a computer?!" Besides that they are extremely helpful, i just try to ask questions in a slightly different context and leave out the watercooling stuff, it tends to blow there mind.
> 
> (the guy thought my titan was a toner cartridge when i went to size up the torx t6 screws)
> 
> "ohhh ive never heard of GTX GE E Force toner cartridge before"


lol yea. i have had the woa water in a pc !~!!~! too


----------



## JA90

Hard work is under way


----------



## adamski07

Murdered the case. Took some measurement... I will continue tomorrow and then will start getting materials needed before this week ends.









Project log on my sig.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i thought you knew you could get them anywhere but wanted to do frozen sorry. i ( assuming your in usa ) recommend ace hardware personally
> 
> if your going to do it you will need wire strippers, cutters, crimpers ( some have a AIOfor these three things like this. ) it will get the job done but since i bought my journey men i have to tell you i wont go back to my strippers. also for electrical tools ill only buy klien. what can i say ... they just work. and do the job well.
> lol yea. i have had the woa water in a pc !~!!~! too


Yeah felt like an idiot after I heard about a hardware store having what I need. Since every single cable I've needed so after I've had to order online, I just assumed I'd have to order these as well. Thanks for the multi-tool link. I'll see if my local hardware store has that or something similar.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JA90*
> 
> Hard work is under way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I assume you are getting ready to do some painting? If so, what color(s) will you be using? Just curious as to your color scheme.


----------



## cgull

here's a pic of my trooper (for club membership)

got this 2nd hand a few weeks ago, one of the feet was broken..replaced all 4
also swapped side grills to smoked acrylic.have to replace silver bolts with black ones..allen heads would be nice
what do you guys think?
going to stick with red lighting.. need some red led fans


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> here's a pic of my trooper (for club membership)
> 
> got this 2nd hand a few weeks ago, one of the feet was broken..replaced all 4
> also swapped side grills to smoked acrylic.have to replace silver bolts with black ones..allen heads would be nice
> what do you guys think?
> going to stick with red lighting.. need some red led fans


Looks good. I want to see some one acrylic the front of the case too.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> here's a pic of my trooper (for club membership)
> 
> got this 2nd hand a few weeks ago, one of the feet was broken..replaced all 4
> also swapped side grills to smoked acrylic.have to replace silver bolts with black ones..allen heads would be nice
> what do you guys think?
> going to stick with red lighting.. need some red led fans


looks great welcome !~


----------



## cgull

thanks guys,
been wanting one of these since I first saw ttl's review.. love cm stuff.
only downside to living in oz is no easy access to the cm store.
can buy through the euro one but the postage is a killer, otherwise would've got the windowed panel and some hdd holders ( case only came with one..but that's cool as i only paid $80aud )

may still cut an extra window in the side panel


----------



## SortOfGrim

Share a thought

Currently I'm using 2x Noctua NF-P14's to cool an Alphacool NexXxos UT60 280 rad. They do their job but they are loud, even on a fan controller.
So my thought was to use a 140mm to 120mm adapter and mount some Gentle Typhoons on it.

Will the cooling be less effective?


----------



## JA90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> I assume you are getting ready to do some painting? If so, what color(s) will you be using? Just curious as to your color scheme.


I hope this answers your question







(just got out of the booth)


----------



## PauloAlexCosta

Hi guys!

I'm a first time builder who feel in love with this case pretty much reading this thread.
I've just filled in my aplication form, it would be an honour to joint he club.









Here is my pic:



And here is my log for the build:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1405697/first-build-log#post_20308675

Thank you all for making a first build smoother, I literally couldn't have done it without you.
The tons of information stored in Overclock.net and particularly in this thread was a fantastic help!


----------



## infyrana

So now I am an official owner of a new windowed CM Storm Trooper case







If I can work out how to stick a pic up later, I'll do so.

Once I got my head around how I wanted most everything, I made a somewhat decent attempt at keep the cables tidy around the back of the mobo plate, though I wasn't sure where to put the H100i fan cables that seemed to float over the memory and look awful.

But I'm left with 3 spare cable ends and the e-SATA cable from the case front panel. Can I simply plug the e-SATA cable into a normal SATA3 port on the mobo ? (Asus Maximus VI Hero) With the other 3 cable ends, they include the brownish cables, what look like two power and one fan. I don't seem to have any fans (unlike the two front case fans) that require both of these connectors, let alone the fact that I'm a fan cable short. Thoughts please?

Lastly, I purchased a pair of Corsair AF120's (no single packs), I originally wanted one as an exhaust on the rear in replacement of the original exhaust. But now I have been thinking about pairing them as exhaust on the bottom of the case (I'd have them as intake, but it's a dusty room and people don't recommend the AF's as intake with dust filters) - I just wasn't sure what was best to do with them. Currently I have kept the rear case exhaust fan, removed the upper exhaust and replaced with the H100i rad (will soon have 2x SP120's), kept the two front case fans as intake from the front, and the bottom vent area is empty.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infyrana*
> 
> So now I am an official owner of a new windowed CM Storm Trooper case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I can work out how to stick a pic up later, I'll do so.
> 
> Once I got my head around how I wanted most everything, I made a somewhat decent attempt at keep the cables tidy around the back of the mobo plate, though I wasn't sure where to put the H100i fan cables that seemed to float over the memory and look awful.
> 
> But I'm left with 3 spare cable ends and the e-SATA cable from the case front panel. Can I simply plug the e-SATA cable into a normal SATA3 port on the mobo ? (Asus Maximus VI Hero) With the other 3 cable ends, they include the brownish cables, what look like two power and one fan. I don't seem to have any fans (unlike the two front case fans) that require both of these connectors, let alone the fact that I'm a fan cable short. Thoughts please?
> 
> Lastly, I purchased a pair of Corsair AF120's (no single packs), I originally wanted one as an exhaust on the rear in replacement of the original exhaust. But now I have been thinking about pairing them as exhaust on the bottom of the case (I'd have them as intake, but it's a dusty room and people don't recommend the AF's as intake with dust filters) - I just wasn't sure what was best to do with them. Currently I have kept the rear case exhaust fan, removed the upper exhaust and replaced with the H100i rad (will soon have 2x SP120's), kept the two front case fans as intake from the front, and the bottom vent area is empty.


Yes, you can run the esata cable directly to your motherboard sata ports, this is how it's designed to work.

Here is a diagram i whipped up to show you what wires are what coming from the top panel:


The 2 pin connectors are for stock led fans. You can use them for aftermarket fans that have these connections but might run into pulsing issues at low speed.

The black/white 3 pin power are for the stock front led fans as well as two of the 2 pin led cables. The brown/black 3 pin is for the stock rear and top fans. At least that is how I had mine wired before.

Something to note...if you plan to use the xdock, make sure you run a molex power to the front panel. The one pictured is not for the x-dock. This one got me for awhile, I thought it was broke until I happened to spot the molex plug on the panel during a cleaning.


----------



## Skidmore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Yes, you can run the esata cable directly to your motherboard sata ports, this is how it's designed to work.
> 
> Here is a diagram i whipped up to show you what wires are what coming from the top panel:
> 
> 
> The 2 pin connectors are for stock led fans. You can use them for aftermarket fans that have these connections but might run into pulsing issues at low speed.
> 
> The black/white 3 pin power are for the stock front led fans as well as two of the 2 pin led cables. The brown/black 3 pin is for the stock rear and top fans. At least that is how I had mine wired before.
> 
> Something to note...if you plan to use the xdock, make sure you run a molex power to the front panel. The one pictured is not for the x-dock. This one got me for awhile, I thought it was broke until I happened to spot the molex plug on the panel during a cleaning.


Do you know if i strip those 2pin LED connectors and connect them to say cathode lights cause they are also 2pin would they work?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skidmore*
> 
> Do you know if i strip those 2pin LED connectors and connect them to say cathode lights cause they are also 2pin would they work?


Cold cathodes need a very high voltage (over 500V) and they're AC so it won't work. And the led cable also doesn't have enough power for the inverter.

What you should be able to do is to connect a relay between the inverter and the molex plug, and then control it with the fan led wire.


----------



## Skidmore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Cold cathodes need a very high voltage (over 500V) and they're AC so it won't work. And the led cable also doesn't have enough power for the inverter.
> 
> What you should be able to do is to connect a relay between the inverter and the molex plug, and then control it with the fan led wire.


what type of relay? if you could point me into the right direction.

Thanks


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skidmore*
> 
> what type of relay? if you could point me into the right direction.
> 
> Thanks


I'm not an expert with these things, so you'll have to ask someone with an electrical background, but basically it's just to switch the main circuit (for the inverter and CCFL) on when there's a current on the control circuit(the fan led cable). It keeps the two circuits seperate. As long as the control side can operate with the power supplied by the led cable, and the main side can handle 12V (or 5, I'm not sure but I'd recommend 12 anyway) it should work.


----------



## justinwebb

Just stick with the inverter a relay is not a good use for something like that and it's a good way to short out and start a fire as you clearly know nothing. I ran led strips off of one and it worked great so just switch out the 1990 cathode for some led strips and it would work much better.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JA90*
> 
> I hope this answers your question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (just got out of the booth)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ah, Sweet!! Talk about standing out in the crowd. That's gonna look Sick!


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Cold cathodes need a very high voltage (over 500V) and they're AC so it won't work. And the led cable also doesn't have enough power for the inverter.
> 
> What you should be able to do is to connect a relay between the inverter and the molex plug, and then control it with the fan led wire.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> I'm not an expert with these things, so you'll have to ask someone with an electrical background, but basically it's just to switch the main circuit (for the inverter and CCFL) on when there's a current on the control circuit(the fan led cable). It keeps the two circuits seperate. As long as the control side can operate with the power supplied by the led cable, and the main side can handle 12V (or 5, I'm not sure but I'd recommend 12 anyway) it should work.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> Just stick with the inverter a relay is not a good use for something like that and it's *a good way to short out and start a fire as you clearly know nothing*. I ran led strips off of one and it worked great so just switch out the 1990 cathode for some led strips and it would work much better.





ummmmmmm

no

i think you need to check your sources.


Spoiler: what a relay/ contacter is ~ basic !



a relay is basically a light switch that is controlled by power. it was a very very good idea, assuming he gets the right ones.

there are two basic types of relays normally open and normally closed. normally open will TURN ON something when power is applied to the coil normally closed will shut something off when power is applied to the coil.

they have an amp rating. ( usually called FLA {Full Load Amps } but this depends on main usage of item, sometimes it is called amps ) however you will not start a fire using the incorrect amp ratted relay that is mostly holly wood and scare tactics usually you will just burn a wire, is it possible.... sure in a very very very very very very very rare instance, but hey so is getting hit by lightning

i can promise that if you get a 5vcoil 12v 40a relay it will be more then you will ever need. and you will be fine.

ill edit in some examples.



also you can buy plugs that plug into those 2 pin led connectors ... i will see if i can find them as well..... again .


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> Sigh you again, I have this cool thing called a masters degree in computer engineering so I know a thing or two about wiring, and with him messing around there is a good chance he can start a fire or something else I never stated that the wire would catch on fire but improperly wired up can start a fire. Your reading comprehension skills suck, you should go back to school.


I'm super smart and I got a piece of paper to prove it.. Hahahaha


----------



## adamski07

Hey guys, I just updated my build log. Please check it out!

Rotated motherboard!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> I'm super smart ad I got a piece of paper to prove it.. Hahahaha


nah its " IM ON THE INTERNET AND I AM AN ENGINEER" isnt it funny how many you meet on the interwebz

i will ask once, how will he start a fire?

when he gives another nonsense answer i will again prove him wrong...... beh meh
now that i am back i have some time i will get those examples of a relay he can buy/use

here are some ideas that should work np ( there are others that are cheaper but these are MUCH easier to mount

the one i would get
http://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/1432791-1/PB686-ND/807763
another one
http://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/1432785-1/PB680-ND/807757
socket for it
http://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/VCF4-1002/PB714-ND/813781

i never use a socket for this style. much easier to just get some female terminals and just wire directly to the relay.

from the cold cathodes i have seen you should be able to power as many as you want as most are ~ 1a draw and this is rated for 30a

if you do choose this route i can help you with wiring NP
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Hey guys, I just updated my build log. Please check it out!
> 
> Rotated motherboard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


that is sweet !~


----------



## ronquilent

Lol, degrees are useless on the internet. Some hobbyists have a better understanding of engineering principles than degree-certified people have. The only thing that matters is your experience level and wisdom.


----------



## szeged

just ignore justinwebb, all he does is go around criticizing peoples builds and when they say its a personal preference choice he basically says " i have a fake degree that i cant prove i actually have, and it says my opinion is right and yours is wrong"


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> just ignore justinwebb, all he does is go around criticizing peoples builds and when they say its a personal preference choice he basically says " i have a fake degree that i cant prove i actually have, and it says my opinion is right and yours is wrong"


I wonder if he has a piece of paper stating he is a Douche..


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> I wonder if he has a piece of paper stating he is a Douche..


i dont think we need any verification on that one


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> Sigh you again, I have this cool thing called a masters degree in computer engineering so I know a thing or two about wiring, and with him messing around there is a good chance he can start a fire or something else I never stated that the wire would catch on fire but improperly wired up can start a fire. Your reading comprehension skills suck, you should go back to school.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*


dont get your hopes up, we asked for it before when he felt the need to bring up his supposed masters degree when we told him people have different opinions on led mods for cases.

" i have a masters degree, if you dont do your led mods like mine they suck and no one likes them."

zzzz


----------



## SortOfGrim

could we please turn our attention to the trooper/stryker rather then a person?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> could we please turn our attention to the trooper/stryker rather then a person?


how about both


----------



## JA90




----------



## felix starter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JA90*


what do you use for paint this?


----------



## JA90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix starter*
> 
> what do you use for paint this?


If you are asking me for the "splash effect", I only use an old brush and wan*ing movements


----------



## felix starter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JA90*
> 
> If you are asking me for the "splash effect", I only use an old brush and wan*ing movements


okok thats nice!!!! for the grill and plastic around it was with a spray can?


----------



## badkarma013

Hi gang! I filled out the form and have posted many pics but have never been told if I'm a member yet.

I installed a very cool device onto my Trooper that allows me to totally and completely control it and all programs via a remote. I took a youtube video for those that care to watch.






Give it a watch and let me know what you think. I believe there are other such devices around. I had one hell of a time finding one like this.


----------



## unimatrixzero

You are a Trooper.. its my fault.. I have been out of touch for awhile. Please forgive me.

Actually I have one of those on my HTPC.. I love it.. Thanks for the Share..

http://pcplanetsystems.com/pcp/magento/thermaltake-medialab-a2331-vfd-display-panel-w-remote-control-black.html?___store=default


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badkarma013*
> 
> Hi gang! I filled out the form and have posted many pics but have never been told if I'm a member yet.
> 
> I installed a very cool device onto my Trooper that allows me to totally and completely control it and all programs via a remote. I took a youtube video for those that care to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it a watch and let me know what you think. I believe there are other such devices around. I had one hell of a time finding one like this.


Very nice! Welcome... I never really got "accepted" either, i just made my self at home and assumed i was accepted after apping.









2011... good choice, wish i would of just made the jump on my last cpu/mobo purchase.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> dont get your hopes up, we asked for it before when he felt the need to bring up his supposed masters degree when we told him people have different opinions on led mods for cases.
> 
> " i have a masters degree, if you dont do your led mods like mine they suck and no one likes them."
> 
> zzzz


----------



## JA90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix starter*
> 
> okok thats nice!!!! for the grill and plastic around it was with a spray can?


No, everything is painted by an acrilic car paint.. More pics are ok??


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badkarma013*
> 
> Hi gang! I filled out the form and have posted many pics but have never been told if I'm a member yet.
> 
> I installed a very cool device onto my Trooper that allows me to totally and completely control it and all programs via a remote. I took a youtube video for those that care to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it a watch and let me know what you think. I believe there are other such devices around. I had one hell of a time finding one like this.


Your speakers look like penguins


----------



## SortOfGrim

Added a fan at the back to battle the (summer) heat


----------



## majorfahq

Im new here and wanted to join the club. Ive filled out the form and here are a couple pics of my work in progress..


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majorfahq*
> 
> Im new here and wanted to join the club. Ive filled out the form and here are a couple pics of my work in progress..


Welcome to the club and to OC.NET..


----------



## Mega Man

yes welcome and congrats looks great !!


----------



## skupples

Soo... Does anyone know if a 1300w psu(evga) will fit in the bottom when there is a 240x80thick rad down there all ready?


----------



## majorfahq

Thanks a lot guys! My next thing is to change the fans on the rad to corsair sp fans. Thanks to the guys here I now know there is a difference.


----------



## Mega Man

what i can tell you is with a 45 mm alphacool 240 i have to push it into the modular wires to get it to fit with the tubes on the psu side. with my xfx 1250w. take from that what you will you can get the specs for the xfx from on line. it fits fine just "helps " with meh cable hiding.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Soo... Does anyone know if a 1300w psu(evga) will fit in the bottom when there is a 240x80thick rad down there all ready?


Do you need a 1300 watts PSU?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Do you need a 1300 watts PSU?


I will soon be doing a re-build that consists of a third titan and a bump up to 2011 socket. So, yes i need a 1300w psu.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> what i can tell you is with a 45 mm alphacool 240 i have to push it into the modular wires to get it to fit with the tubes on the psu side. with my xfx 1250w. take from that what you will you can get the specs for the xfx from on line. it fits fine just "helps " with meh cable hiding.


I stopped being lazy, looked at the specs... It MAY fit but i think i may have to make some sort of psu housing mod.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I will soon be doing a re-build that consists of a third titan and a bump up to 2011 socket. So, yes i need a 1300w psu.
> I stopped being lazy, looked at the specs... It MAY fit but i think i may have to make some sort of psu housing mod.


Lepa G and P and EVGA SuperNova G2 are good options then

Not sure if the G and P are fully modular?

But whatever you do dont get the EVGA SuperNova NEX1500

But really i dont think you need more then a 1000 watts PSU

This might or might not help you


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Lepa G and P and EVGA SuperNova G2 are good options then
> 
> Not sure if the G and P are fully modular?
> 
> But whatever you do dont get the EVGA SuperNova NEX1500
> 
> But really i dont think you need more then a 1000 watts PSU
> 
> This might or might not help you
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I ordered the 1300w G2. Should be here tomorrow. I plan to jump up to 350w bios. But you are correct, even then i will probably only be around 1,100 peaks.

It's something I had to jump on asap, the sale was fast and good.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> I ordered the 1300w G2. Should be here tomorrow. I plan to jump up to 350w bios. But you are correct, even then i will probably only be around 1,100 peaks.


Think you are the second one here on OCN that has one


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Think you are the second one here on OCN that has one


EVGA power supplies are not a very common sight that's for sure. I'm not really sure why. This model is 100% modular, dead silent & competitively priced at ~220$ when not on sale.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> EVGA power supplies are not a very common sight that's for sure. I'm not really sure why. This model is 100% modular, dead silent & competitively priced at ~220$ when not on sale.


They are not common because all the older ones sucked a bit they where overpriced and mediocre

The G2 and P2 are the first ever good EVGA units the NEX units are not worth toucing becuse as said above overpriced and mediocre


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> They are not common because all the older ones sucked a bit they where overpriced and mediocre
> 
> The G2 and P2 are the first ever good EVGA units the NEX units are not worth toucing becuse as said above overpriced and mediocre










That would explain it.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would explain it.


Yeah Phaedrus2129 our former PSU editor that now works as a Cooler Master PSU rep here on OCN worked on the NEX1500 PSU and it has a few problems that make it a bad buy

Anyway enough of that off topic


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Think you are the second one here on OCN that has one


i have two evga 1300 g2s coming in this week to go with my collection of 3 evga 1000w g2s, ill post a gallery later when my lightbox and camera are working lol.


----------



## badkarma013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Your speakers look like penguins


Thanks. It took lots of training to get them to sit still and only make the computer sounds I wanted them to make. The penguin poop does get to be a problem however.


----------



## DarkSamus

Tomorrow the Windowed Storm Trooper will finally arrive at my house.

So I'll take the windowed panel and replace it with my non-windowed panel for the build I'm doing for a friend very soon.


----------



## skupples

Well, got my new PSU in. My only comments so far is A. The Molex leads only have 3x on each one. Compared to Corsairs 4x per lead. Also, the finish scratches off rather easy.

I think i'm pretty much 100% out of space. YES that is a HDD just sitting on top of the psu.


----------



## DarkSamus

YAY! Finally managed to got the window panel for my case










As an added benefit I also purchased 2x GTX770 4GBs to replace my single GTX580 3GB
So what I see will be even prettier









Happier then a pig in mud right now.


----------



## marc0053

Watercooling parts checklist

This is what I am thinking for a H220 kit expansion


I plan on adding to the H220:

2 x 240mm swiftech MCRx20-QP "Quiet Power" Radiator Series
3 x 45° Swivel Elbow Lok-Seal™ adapter
2 x 90° Swivel Elbow Lok-Seal™ adapter
6 x ⅜" x ⅝" Lok-Seal™ Compression Fitting
1 x 2m TruFlex tubing black
3 x 16 fl oz HydrX PM Coolant
2 x EK-FC Titan SE - Acetal Nickel gpu waterblocks with backplates
2 x G¼ Male-Male SLI & CrossFireX connector fitting adjustable from 41 to 65mm
2 x G1/4 (1/4" BSPP) plugs
4 x Noctua nf f12 - 120mm fans

I plan on using the H220 pump and reservoir to feed this loop.

I will be using this loop for a 4.8 GHz i7 3930k and dual GTX titans at 1.21V (1.16 to 2.0 GHz)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Watercooling parts checklist
> 
> This is what I am thinking for a H220 kit expansion
> 
> 
> I plan on adding to the H220:
> 
> 2 x 240mm swiftech MCRx20-QP "Quiet Power" Radiator Series
> 3 x 45° Swivel Elbow Lok-Seal™ adapter
> 2 x 90° Swivel Elbow Lok-Seal™ adapter
> 6 x ⅜" x ⅝" Lok-Seal™ Compression Fitting
> 1 x 2m TruFlex tubing black
> 3 x 16 fl oz HydrX PM Coolant
> 2 x EK-FC Titan SE - Acetal Nickel gpu waterblocks with backplates
> 2 x G¼ Male-Male SLI & CrossFireX connector fitting adjustable from 41 to 65mm
> 2 x G1/4 (1/4" BSPP) plugs
> 4 x Noctua nf f12 - 120mm fans
> 
> I plan on using the H220 pump and reservoir to feed this loop.
> 
> I will be using this loop for a 4.8 GHz i7 3930k and dual GTX titans at 1.21V (1.16 to 2.0 GHz)


I would put a 240x80thick in the bottom of your case. Just from my own results with my very similar setup. Yours will make even more heat since you are planning to use 3930k, you know 4930k comes out in 2 months right?

Also, you will never get your titans close to 2.0ghz. 1.2 maybe.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I would put a 240x80thick in the bottom of your case. Just from my own results with my very similar setup. Yours will make even more heat since you are planning to use 3930k, you know 4930k comes out in 2 months right?
> 
> Also, you will never get your titans close to 2.0ghz. 1.2 maybe.


Thanks for your comments.
Sorry meant 1.2 GHz and not 2.0

I went ahead and purchased 2 x ut60 240mm rads.


----------



## jierda599

Hey everyone, I just got the storm trooper and have a question. I've hooked up the cage fans and top and rear fans as it says to here- http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=15339. But I'm having problems with step 3. The cable I have appears to have 3 pins instead of 4, with one of the 'pins' is just an open hole.


I also have this cable. It was originally connected to the rear fan. It has what looks like a male and female 4 pin connection, and a fan power connection (which was how it was connected to the rear fan).



Am I supposed to hook up the power supply to the first one, or am I supposed to connect this second cable to it, and then hook up the power supply? I've been trying to figure this out for a few hours now, and haven't found anything online.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jierda599*
> 
> Hey everyone, I just got the storm trooper and have a question. I've hooked up the cage fans and top and rear fans as it says to here- http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=15339. But I'm having problems with step 3. The cable I have appears to have 3 pins instead of 4, with one of the 'pins' is just an open hole.
> 
> 
> I also have this cable. It was originally connected to the rear fan. It has what looks like a male and female 4 pin connection, and a fan power connection (which was how it was connected to the rear fan).
> 
> 
> 
> Am I supposed to hook up the power supply to the first one, or am I supposed to connect this second cable to it, and then hook up the power supply? I've been trying to figure this out for a few hours now, and haven't found anything online.


The first one is fine. The 2 pins in the middle are both negative. If you're really worried about it, just bridge the two negatives (you'll see they're bridged in the guide you linked to). But it won't make a difference. Just be careful not to bridge the +5V and +12V or a positive and negative.

I'd say connect the PSU to the one on the front panel, and then connect the fan to the controller. So just store that molex adaptor for if you want to use more fans than the controller can handle.


----------



## jierda599

Ok, good. I thought I might be worrying over nothing, but I wanted to be safe. Thanks alot!


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jierda599*
> 
> Ok, good. I thought I might be worrying over nothing, but I wanted to be safe. Thanks alot!


No problem.









EDIT: I almost forgot: welcome to ocn!


----------



## HornyToad

Hi All. First time poster. I was just wondering how people are securing their XSPC res to their CM Storm Stryker? Currently mines is just sitting on one of the 5.25 levels, but I just wanted to get an idea of how others are securing their res. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks guys!


----------



## animal0307

Screws? Is it a xspc bay res? It should be just like adding a CDROM/bay device if it is.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HornyToad*
> 
> Hi All. First time poster. I was just wondering how people are securing their XSPC res to their CM Storm Stryker? Currently mines is just sitting on one of the 5.25 levels, but I just wanted to get an idea of how others are securing their res. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks guys!


Are you talking about Bay res systems?



If you are talking about something like this... All you need to do is use the little screws provided to mount it firm on both sides.

if its made out of plastic be careful!


----------



## lakopipo

Can i join?







Well here is my stryker. what you guys think? and what about the cable management?









painted and modded 4 fans in front


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lakopipo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can i join?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well here is my stryker. what you guys think? and what about the cable management?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> painted and modded 4 fans in front


Love the color man! Good job. Welcome to the club!


----------



## lakopipo

Thanks. Wasnt sure if anyone would like it, haha. Appreciate it


----------



## NorKris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lakopipo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can i join?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well here is my stryker. what you guys think? and what about the cable management?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> painted and modded 4 fans in front


very very nice.. but waaay too long tubes


----------



## skupples

Welcome! Amazing stryker right there~! You should rig a 480 rad to those front fans!!!!! (idk if iv'e seen anyone do that)

(as the other person said, trim the slack in those tubes. and invest in compression)


----------



## lakopipo

i may do some watercooling upgrades later. haha no work=no money







thanks guys! it wont fit a 480







would be awesome however.


----------



## SolarNova

Greetings all I just got ahold of my Stryker case and i gots a question in regards to paint.

I want to paint the front metal dust covers and also the fronts of my CD/DVD drives.
What type of paint should i be looking for ? I know jack diddly about paint lol








Figured u lot would know as changing the color of the dust covers seems to be a thing with this particular case.
The colour is gunna be white so its needs to match as close as possible to the stock white of the case.

Cheers.


----------



## lakopipo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> Greetings all I just got ahold of my Stryker case and i gots a question in regards to paint.
> 
> I want to paint the front metal dust covers and also the fronts of my CD/DVD drives.
> What type of paint should i be looking for ? I know jack diddly about paint lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figured u lot would know as changing the color of the dust covers seems to be a thing with this particular case.
> The colour is gunna be white so its needs to match as close as possible to the stock white of the case.
> 
> Cheers.


Look at mine. something you are looking for? atleast i used normal car paint from the local car dealer. i used 2 layers


----------



## foreign03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorKris*
> 
> very very nice.. but waaay too long tubes


For my first custom build I had long tubes aswell once I changed it to shorter tubes it did look more amazing. It's a nice build but shorter tubes would rock.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> For my first custom build I had long tubes aswell once I changed it to shorter tubes it did look more amazing. It's a nice build but shorter tubes would rock.


common first time mistake.


----------



## lakopipo

lucky me! Found this in the garage







I soon will fix the tubes. And they were white! Perfect.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lakopipo*
> 
> lucky me! Found this in the garage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I soon will fix the tubes. And they were white! Perfect.


nice! Only use as many as absolutely need. Tubes can bend, just no kinks.

there no more zero rep.


----------



## lakopipo

I think I will put two of those to the waterblock, and change the tubes to make it straighter. Thanks for the rep!


----------



## Mega Man

that color looks awesome! looks to me like you need to change the leds though !~


----------



## lakopipo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> that color looks awesome! looks to me like you need to change the leds though !~


I was thinking l of them white, with the blue fans in front.


----------



## lakopipo

im changing tubes now. Bought another rad so double rad!!


----------



## lakopipo

finished, what you guys think?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lakopipo*
> 
> finished, what you guys think?


Is that Kingston HyperX Genesis you have there?

Looks great by the way


----------



## js593

And..... i'm done.

http://s94.photobucket.com/user/js593/media/IMG_6856_zps4b431008.jpg.html

This is the last major upgrade i'm doing for a while. The water cooling is complete, i have an SLI setup on some power hungry cards. No more money into this rig for me!


----------



## lakopipo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Is that Kingston HyperX Genesis you have there?
> Looks great by the way


yep that is genesis. Thanks!


----------



## lakopipo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> And..... i'm done.
> 
> http://s94.photobucket.com/user/js593/media/IMG_6856_zps4b431008.jpg.html
> 
> This is the last major upgrade i'm doing for a while. The water cooling is complete, i have an SLI setup on some power hungry cards. No more money into this rig for me!


Nice rig! I like the colour scheme, but I think the liquid was a bit too dark!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lakopipo*
> 
> Nice rig! I like the colour scheme, but I think the liquid was a bit too dark!


lol~!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> And..... i'm done.
> 
> http://s94.photobucket.com/user/js593/media/IMG_6856_zps4b431008.jpg.html
> 
> This is the last major upgrade i'm doing for a while. The water cooling is complete, i have an SLI setup on some power hungry cards. No more money into this rig for me!


I would be extremely careful with those plastic clamps. The ones that came with my mcp35x2 degraded very quickly.


----------



## lakopipo

that cathode have fallen down like 10 times now, I'm starting too get ******* furious


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I would be extremely careful with those plastic clamps. The ones that came with my mcp35x2 degraded very quickly.


I'm not too overly concerned about them.. Im running 7/16 hose on there, so its really tight!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lakopipo*
> 
> that cathode have fallen down like 10 times now, I'm starting too get ******* furious


Hot glue gun!


----------



## lakopipo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Hot glue gun!


 on the job, haha


----------



## lakopipo

double rad


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lakopipo*
> 
> on the job, haha










Hot glue guns are the most under appreciated modder's tool around.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lakopipo*
> 
> double rad


Looks good, but isn't the most optimal solution due to blowing warm air into the other rad. If you have a low heat load its non issue, if you don't care about 1-3 degrees, its non issue.

btw, top back rad is missing a clamp. Wouldn't want you springing a leak all over those GPU's.


----------



## lakopipo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hot glue guns are the most under appreciated modder's tool around.
> Looks good, but isn't the most optimal solution due to blowing warm air into the other rad. If you have a low heat load its non issue, if you don't care about 1-3 degrees, its non issue.
> 
> btw, top back rad is missing a clamp. Wouldn't want you springing a leak all over those GPU's.


I dont play the heaviest games and stuff, so my temps are not skyhigh. 40% of the time on the computer im on google and then i have like 10-15 C.

i know im missing clamps there, and on one of the white-tube things, since the hardware store here in norway is closed on sundays, il have to wait









And there is only one problem with this computer, luckily









Once i start up the pc, every time i have to press F2 to get too the boot menu, and then select the disc and then click boot on it. I cant just press on the start button and wait and type in my password. i can live with it, but its kind of annoying. And sometimes after i click boot on the disc, i get Boot Disc Failure or something like that, and then i restart 1-2 times and then i can enter. any tips?


----------



## Mega Man

it is possible we could help if you post your rig in rigbuilder ( top right corner of this page )

looks like a saber tooth you can very easily change your boot drive in bios. ..... but idr how to atm... 3 am and just woke up.... will post hot to tomorrow.

till then pretty sure there is a boot tab.... scroll down to something like boot order and change #1 to your hd of choice. if you dont see you will have to change bss (?) {again low on sleep } drive boot order or something like it and move it up in that menu and then changing boot order...


----------



## lakopipo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it is possible we could help if you post your rig in rigbuilder ( top right corner of this page )
> 
> looks like a saber tooth you can very easily change your boot drive in bios. ..... but idr how to atm... 3 am and just woke up.... will post hot to tomorrow.
> 
> till then pretty sure there is a boot tab.... scroll down to something like boot order and change #1 to your hd of choice. if you dont see you will have to change bss (?) {again low on sleep } drive boot order or something like it and move it up in that menu and then changing boot order...


Well i have been sitting in like 2 months doing this, and i went to advanced bios and saw press F1 after error occurs (enabled) disabled it, and it works! finally! such a simple thing, lol. now my comouter (as i know it) is fail free!


----------



## tom_gr7

Mr Trooper









Love this case, planning to watercool in the future. But for now Air will have to suffice.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tom_gr7*
> 
> Mr Trooper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this case, planning to watercool in the future. But for now Air will have to suffice.


Looks nice! Are those Gelid fans? If so, do you like them?


----------



## tom_gr7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Looks nice! Are those Gelid fans? If so, do you like them?


thanks,

They are Akasa vipers. The top and rear exhausts are 140mm and the rest (I have a few) are 120mm versions.

yeah I do really like them pretty good static pressure and airflow. However, a tad noisy at 12v's although it doesn't help that i have so many.

I'm pretty happy with my rig, not much left to upgrade. I only game on one screen at 1920x1080 so there is little point adding another EVGA 680.


----------



## icy_cool_quad

Just finished my new build







. This cases sexiness alone was responsible for me deciding to finally upgrade from my HAF 932. It's not completely done yet as I still have some cable management to take care of and I might add some LED's here and there but it's mostly complete.


----------



## Mega Man

welcome


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icy_cool_quad*
> 
> Just finished my new build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This cases sexiness alone was responsible for me deciding to finally upgrade from my HAF 932. It's not completely done yet as I still have some cable management to take care of and I might add some LED's here and there but it's mostly complete.


Wlcome to the club bud..


----------



## Hondjie-RSA

Decided to join the club. I've had my Trooper for a year now and spray painted the mesh









http://postimg.org/image/842xl7d6r/
http://postimg.org/image/upob0uv8h/
http://postimg.org/image/hk16hb441/
http://postimg.org/image/vq149wk2v/

Specs for my PC:

MSI GTX 780 3GB
Intel Core i5 4670K (OC)
Corsair H100i
Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB 1886Mhz
MSI Z87 MPOWER
Cooler Master Storm Trooper (No Window)
Xonar Essence ST Sound Card
Sennheiser PC360 Headset
Razer Lycosa Special Mirror Edition
Cyborg R.A.T. 9
Samsung SynMaster BX2450
ROCCAT SOTA Mouse pad


----------



## jonaskint

Hi,

I just ordered my own cm trooper case with window And after reading almost 100 pages of this thread i figured you guys could help me
I realy want to watercool my components and i have the following construction in thought:

The first rad is a 280mm rad, the st30 from alphacool and i want to place that in the top of the trooper. I think it will be possible to put 2 25mm fans on it but if i want pushpull, can i get an extra set of 140mm fans on the outside of the case under the top cover?

The second rad is going to be placed in the bottom. This one is also an st30 from alphacool but the 240mm version with only 2 25mm fans on it. Im am almost 100% certain it will fit after some googling

The third rad will go in the front, this is the 240mm monsta rad from alphacool and i want to do a push pull on it. I am not sure it will fit or how i will attach it inside the case and if i have enough spacing with the both rad which will only take about 55mm. I know its a thight squeeze but i need all the rad space i can get

My watercooled hardware is the following:
intel 3930k
2x asus hd 7970s dc2t

I have them now all aircooled in my corsair graphite 600t case but my gpu temps are way to high and skyrocket if i even try to overclock a bit. My goal is to get a decent cooled setup that is quiet and has some oc possibilities







Would onlu 2 st30's be enough or do i realy need the 3the rad in the front?

I hope you guys can help me sort this out!


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonaskint*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I just ordered my own cm trooper case with window And after reading almost 100 pages of this thread i figured you guys could help me
> I realy want to watercool my components and i have the following construction in thought:
> 
> The first rad is a 280mm rad, the st30 from alphacool and i want to place that in the top of the trooper. I think it will be possible to put 2 25mm fans on it but if i want pushpull, can i get an extra set of 140mm fans on the outside of the case under the top cover?
> 
> The second rad is going to be placed in the bottom. This one is also an st30 from alphacool but the 240mm version with only 2 25mm fans on it. Im am almost 100% certain it will fit after some googling
> 
> The third rad will go in the front, this is the 240mm monsta rad from alphacool and i want to do a push pull on it. I am not sure it will fit or how i will attach it inside the case and if i have enough spacing with the both rad which will only take about 55mm. I know its a thight squeeze but i need all the rad space i can get
> 
> My watercooled hardware is the following:
> intel 3930k
> 2x asus hd 7970s dc2t
> 
> I have them now all aircooled in my corsair graphite 600t case but my gpu temps are way to high and skyrocket if i even try to overclock a bit. My goal is to get a decent cooled setup that is quiet and has some oc possibilities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would onlu 2 st30's be enough or do i realy need the 3the rad in the front?
> 
> I hope you guys can help me sort this out!


Hey man welcome to the trooper!







If you need any more info then what I provide here feel free to P.M. me as I probably forgot something!

Your first question- Yes the st30 280 will fit under the roof with 1 set of 25mm fans on it. right now I have a xspc ex280 rad with 2 25mm fans which I had to mod barely to get it to fit over cpu 8 pin connector but the 30mm st30 will be perfect. Now I may advise getting a 240 instead of 280 because your fan selection/performance options are a lot greater. But still good choice. And yes you can do a push pull set-up but it requires modding the top handle to fit the second fan or requires getting a thinner fan than your normal 25mm. Look back a few pages I covered this and measured.

The bottom st30 240 will fit no problem, Im upgrading my ex (35.5mm) 240 to a ut60 or ut45, depending on my front rad thickness.

As for your front 240 rad choice you can go as thick as you want as long as you have the ut30 on bottom, i'd recommend 2 ut45 for front and bottom to be safe and even it out. As far as attaching it use something like this... or make your own bracket.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_335_987&products_id=26190

regarding your final section about will the 2 st30's be enough here is my opinion. To compare, right now im running 2 7970's and a 8350 vishera with 3 rads. An ex280, an ex120 and an ex240. Now with that with a dual d5 pump drive bay reservoir I can max my cards no problem but im limited to my cpu overclocking because of the heat. I know my vishera dumps more heat than your 3***k so well keep that in mind. Im upgrading to mod 2 360 rads + others very soon as well as a dual loop to keep my water temps to a minimum without the cpu and cards sharing the same liquid. You will probably be fine with the 2 st30's on stock and mild overclocks on both. However, I would recommend a 240 rad for each card and the cpu. Totaling about 6 120mm rad's. However you break that up in size. Or course the more the merrier to try to boost clock even further and keep lower temps.

It all depends on your budget, and if you'd like I could P.M. you in order to not spam the thread to further explain what I think would work best for you and answer and other questions you may have regarding rad selection, how to mount rads, fan selections and more.

My question for you....

What are you going to use as far as pump and reservoir selection?


----------



## tom_gr7

I was also looking at getting a 280mm in the roof, in push pull, its not too difficult to remove the case handle.

Plans have changed now though, going to do TTL's 360mm rad mod. And hopefully get it started tomorrow.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tom_gr7*
> 
> I was also looking at getting a 280mm in the roof, in push pull, its not too difficult to remove the case handle.
> 
> Plans have changed now though, going to do TTL's 360mm rad mod. And hopefully get it started tomorrow.


yes removing the handle isn/t hard just few rivets but my case is so heavy I love the handle


----------



## tom_gr7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> yes removing the handle isn/t hard just few rivets but my case is so heavy I love the handle


yeah I like the handle too, will hot glue it back on for aesthetics. One thing I need to think about is, will a 30mm 360mm rad mean I cant use the top drive bay. i will have to do some measuring tomorrow.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tom_gr7*
> 
> yeah I like the handle too, will hot glue it back on for aesthetics. One thing I need to think about is, will a 30mm 360mm rad mean I cant use the top drive bay. i will have to do some measuring tomorrow.


its will work, if you cut top for 3rd fan, when I do my finishing touches ill post pics but ya, should be fine (-) drive bays


----------



## tom_gr7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> its will work, if you cut top for 3rd fan, when I do my finishing touches ill post pics but ya, should be fine (-) drive bays


hmmm, I kinda needed the top drive bays. - NZXT HUE and Lamptron FC8. I wanted a dual bay res/pump and still to have one drive cage for my two hdd's and still fit a 60mm rad in the bottom. I'll have to do some measurements tomorrow.

unless anyone has any smart ways to mount two hdd's?


----------



## lakopipo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tom_gr7*
> 
> hmmm, I kinda needed the top drive bays. - NZXT HUE and Lamptron FC8. I wanted a dual bay res/pump and still to have one drive cage for my two hdd's and still fit a 60mm rad in the bottom. I'll have to do some measurements tomorrow.
> 
> unless anyone has any smart ways to mount. two hdd's?


i hot glued my ssd and hdd on the side of the plate that holds the cages. Cheap and nice, no problems with it.


----------



## lakopipo

update. Re-managed all cables and now I'm happy, not so many visible cables. Custom PSU cover coming soon! I'm making it atm. PSU cover will have built in fan control


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tom_gr7*
> 
> hmmm, I kinda needed the top drive bays. - NZXT HUE and Lamptron FC8. I wanted a dual bay res/pump and still to have one drive cage for my two hdd's and still fit a 60mm rad in the bottom. I'll have to do some measurements tomorrow.
> 
> unless anyone has any smart ways to mount two hdd's?


Well if they are SSDs, a lot of guys on here have mounted them to areas like behind the motherboard wall using sticky velcro strips.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lakopipo*
> 
> i hot glued my ssd and hdd on the side of the plate that holds the cages. Cheap and nice, no problems with it.


Personally I wouldn't recommend using hot glue on SSDs or HDDs. If I was in that situation and wanted something a bit more secure than sticky velcro strips, I would map out and drill holes to screw them down. If I didn't have a drill, I might consider using velcro straps or zip ties.

Don't get me wrong, hot glue works, but it's not for everyone.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lakopipo*
> 
> update. Re-managed all cables and now I'm happy, not so many visible cables. Custom PSU cover coming soon! I'm making it atm. PSU cover will have built in fan control


You should get some 3d carbon fiber or even white duct tape to put on your orange crossfire bridge. It makes a big difference getting rid of that orange in your case..


----------



## lakopipo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Well if they are SSDs, a lot of guys on here have mounted them to areas like behind the motherboard wall using sticky velcro strips.
> Personally I wouldn't recommend using hot glue on SSDs or HDDs. If I was in that situation and wanted something a bit more secure than sticky velcro strips, I would map out and drill holes to screw them down. If I didn't have a drill, I might consider using velcro straps or zip ties.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, hot glue works, but it's not for everyone.


the glue holds a heavy 2 tb, so works for me, and their not so nice to look at, so i just hide them.


----------



## lakopipo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> You should get some 3d carbon fiber or even white duct tape to put on your orange crossfire bridge. It makes a big difference getting rid of that orange in your case..


do you
think I can paint it with a brush?


----------



## lakopipo

finished for today


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lakopipo*
> 
> do you
> think I can paint it with a brush?


I don't see why not..Here is what i did to mine..I took pic before trimming all edges straight..


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hondjie-RSA*
> 
> Decided to join the club. I've had my Trooper for a year now and spray painted the mesh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/842xl7d6r/
> http://postimg.org/image/upob0uv8h/
> http://postimg.org/image/hk16hb441/
> http://postimg.org/image/vq149wk2v/
> 
> Specs for my PC:
> 
> MSI GTX 780 3GB
> Intel Core i5 4670K (OC)
> Corsair H100i
> Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB 1886Mhz
> MSI Z87 MPOWER
> Cooler Master Storm Trooper (No Window)
> Xonar Essence ST Sound Card
> Sennheiser PC360 Headset
> Razer Lycosa Special Mirror Edition
> Cyborg R.A.T. 9
> Samsung SynMaster BX2450
> ROCCAT SOTA Mouse pad






looks great if you make a rig in rig builder ( top right of this page ) it will help people help you later and it is easyier then listing your components every time


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonaskint*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I just ordered my own cm trooper case with window And after reading almost 100 pages of this thread i figured you guys could help me
> I realy want to watercool my components and i have the following construction in thought:
> 
> The first rad is a 280mm rad, the st30 from alphacool and i want to place that in the top of the trooper. I think it will be possible to put 2 25mm fans on it but if i want pushpull, can i get an extra set of 140mm fans on the outside of the case under the top cover?
> 
> The second rad is going to be placed in the bottom. This one is also an st30 from alphacool but the 240mm version with only 2 25mm fans on it. Im am almost 100% certain it will fit after some googling
> 
> The third rad will go in the front, this is the 240mm monsta rad from alphacool and i want to do a push pull on it. I am not sure it will fit or how i will attach it inside the case and if i have enough spacing with the both rad which will only take about 55mm. I know its a thight squeeze but i need all the rad space i can get
> 
> My watercooled hardware is the following:
> intel 3930k
> 2x asus hd 7970s dc2t
> 
> I have them now all aircooled in my corsair graphite 600t case but my gpu temps are way to high and skyrocket if i even try to overclock a bit. My goal is to get a decent cooled setup that is quiet and has some oc possibilities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would onlu 2 st30's be enough or do i realy need the 3the rad in the front?
> 
> I hope you guys can help me sort this out!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Hey man welcome to the trooper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you need any more info then what I provide here feel free to P.M. me as I probably forgot something!
> 
> Your first question- Yes the st30 280 will fit under the roof with 1 set of 25mm fans on it. right now I have a xspc ex280 rad with 2 25mm fans which I had to mod barely to get it to fit over cpu 8 pin connector but the 30mm st30 will be perfect. Now I may advise getting a 240 instead of 280 because your fan selection/performance options are a lot greater. But still good choice. And yes you can do a push pull set-up but it requires modding the top handle to fit the second fan or requires getting a thinner fan than your normal 25mm. Look back a few pages I covered this and measured.
> 
> The bottom st30 240 will fit no problem, Im upgrading my ex (35.5mm) 240 to a ut60 or ut45, depending on my front rad thickness.
> 
> As for your front 240 rad choice you can go as thick as you want as long as you have the ut30 on bottom, i'd recommend 2 ut45 for front and bottom to be safe and even it out. As far as attaching it use something like this... or make your own bracket.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_335_987&products_id=26190
> 
> regarding your final section about will the 2 st30's be enough here is my opinion. To compare, right now im running 2 7970's and a 8350 vishera with 3 rads. An ex280, an ex120 and an ex240. Now with that with a dual d5 pump drive bay reservoir I can max my cards no problem but im limited to my cpu overclocking because of the heat. I know my vishera dumps more heat than your 3***k so well keep that in mind. Im upgrading to mod 2 360 rads + others very soon as well as a dual loop to keep my water temps to a minimum without the cpu and cards sharing the same liquid. You will probably be fine with the 2 st30's on stock and mild overclocks on both. However, I would recommend a 240 rad for each card and the cpu. Totaling about 6 120mm rad's. However you break that up in size. Or course the more the merrier to try to boost clock even further and keep lower temps.
> 
> It all depends on your budget, and if you'd like I could P.M. you in order to not spam the thread to further explain what I think would work best for you and answer and other questions you may have regarding rad selection, how to mount rads, fan selections and more.
> 
> My question for you....
> 
> What are you going to use as far as pump and reservoir selection?






push pull in top depends on mobo i can do it now using the alternate mount points for my *240* with no modding.( there are no alternate mounting for 280 ) i would recommenced going with a 120mm rad up top as there are very very very few benefits to 140s
bottom should be fine but you will lose your drawer.
front should be fine but it depends. dont forget the mosta is 80mm thick you need push pull with good fans. it will depend on placement of everything else. add it last and do some measuring.


----------



## 02Razor

can anyone give me suggestions on what kind of paint to paint my Trooper's mesh???

p.s im painting it lime green


----------



## lakopipo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *02Razor*
> 
> can anyone give me suggestions on what kind of paint to paint my Trooper's mesh???
> 
> p.s im painting it lime green


i used normal car spray.


----------



## lakopipo

PSU cover with fan controller finished, only the painting left


----------



## lakopipo

painted the crossfire bridge


----------



## lakopipo

added lists to the side of the fans instead on that foam crap


----------



## lakopipo




----------



## lakopipo

PSU cover finished (don't mind the tape, will fix) + lists in front and painted crossfire bridge. /Thanks onegun for the tip


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lakopipo*
> 
> PSU cover with fan controller finished, only the painting left


nvm, its custom built... Do any vendors sell psu covers? Every one i come across is custom fab. I'm too lazy to go find a place to make me one.








Lots of new people... Welcome!


----------



## lakopipo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> nvm, its custom built... Do any vendors sell psu covers? Every one i come across is custom fab. I'm too lazy to go find a place to make me one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of new people... Welcome!


I also looked for some who sells psu covers, didnt find any. had to make myself... isnt that hard
used barely 2 hours. used plexi glass and some doorhangs or ***. + paint job and BAM nice cover!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Soon I'll be selling my HAF PSU cover if anyone is interested..and by soon I could mean this year


----------



## lakopipo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> nvm, its custom built... Do any vendors sell psu covers? Every one i come across is custom fab. I'm too lazy to go find a place to make me one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of new people... Welcome!


i may make you one if you want


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lakopipo*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> added lists to the side of the fans instead on that foam crap


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lakopipo*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


looks great man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> nvm, its custom built... Do any vendors sell psu covers? Every one i come across is custom fab. I'm too lazy to go find a place to make me one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of new people... Welcome!


dwood did.. but atm he is out of service... hope he comes back !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Soon I'll be selling my HAF PSU cover if anyone is interested..and by soon I could mean this year


me too... if dwood ever comes back :/


----------



## lakopipo

Haha a freind of mine came over and he didn't belived i built it. I got him proof, and now im building him a rig, lol


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lakopipo*
> 
> Haha a freind of mine came over and he didn't belived i built it. I got him proof, and now im building him a rig, lol


Nice!

Think i may take some measurements and head down to one of the many local fab places right by my house... ( i live in yacht district of fort lauderdale, fl)

It wont be cheep, but it will be bad-ass.


----------



## lakopipo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> Think i may take some measurements and head down to one of the many local fab places right by my house... ( i live in yacht district of fort lauderdale, fl)
> 
> It wont be cheep, but it will be bad-ass.


Oh, america! in miami right? big fan of csi miami haha. where i live we have me. lol, just kidding but i live in the northernmost city in europe we live about 2,5k people here so, no computer stores or anything, haha. snow coming in a month or two and its time for ******* snow-shoveling.


----------



## DarkSamus

Will be building a CM Storm Trooper rig for a friend in the next few days. (Same friend who bought the windowed Storm Trooper so I can have the window panel)


----------



## Cisco99

First off... thanks to all of you who came before me: it seems any question I had about my new Stryker (like where the heck is the MB power LED connector? or... why do I have a spare 2 pin LED connector?) had been asked and answered in this humongous thread.

I just started the new build today so mine looks pristine. I just have the MB (MSI Z87_GD65...nice Black MB with Red accents....looks great in there), CPU (i7-4770K) and 2 sticks of Gskill Trident 8 GB in there.Tomorrow it'll get messy when I pull the GPU, HDs, PSU, HDs and SSDs out of my current rig and put them in

I'll be using only the bottom HD cage, so I've left that one facing sideways for ease of installation and cable management. But I've turned the empty upper one around to blow air at the GPU. I've left all case fans running off the fan controller for now but if the top one turns out to be too noisy (haven't actually heard it yet... just going by Tiny Tom's Trooper review and assuming the Stryker will be the same) I'll let the MB control it... the MSI board has very configurable chasis and CPU fan control built in.

I'm having a blast. This is my first full tower case and I spent weeks deciding on which to get. So far I'm thrilled with the quality and attention to detail I'm seeing.

Pictures to come


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cisco99*
> 
> First off... thanks to all of you who came before me: it seems any question I had about my new Stryker (like where the heck is the MB power LED connector? or... why do I have a spare 2 pin LED connector?) had been asked and answered in this humongous thread.
> 
> I just started the new build today so mine looks pristine. I just have the MB (MSI Z87_GD65...nice Black MB with Red accents....looks great in there), CPU (i7-4770K) and 2 sticks of Gskill Trident 8 GB in there.Tomorrow it'll get messy when I pull the GPU, HDs, PSU, HDs and SSDs out of my current rig and put them in
> 
> I'll be using only the bottom HD cage, so I've left that one facing sideways for ease of installation and cable management. But I've turned the empty upper one around to blow air at the GPU. I've left all case fans running off the fan controller for now but if the top one turns out to be too noisy (haven't actually heard it yet... just going by Tiny Tom's Trooper review and assuming the Stryker will be the same) I'll let the MB control it... the MSI board has very configurable chasis and CPU fan control built in.
> 
> I'm having a blast. This is my first full tower case and I spent weeks deciding on which to get. So far I'm thrilled with the quality and attention to detail I'm seeing.
> 
> Pictures to come


Have fun mate.
It's a fantastic case.


----------



## 02Razor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lakopipo*
> 
> i used normal car spray.


what do you use to prevent the paint from touching the other parts besides the mesh?


----------



## lakopipo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *02Razor*
> 
> what do you use to prevent the paint from touching the other parts besides the mesh?


if you turn it around so you see the inside of the panels etc, the mesh is bent at several points to hold it, bend them upwards and you can take out the mesh, simple and then put it back again.


----------



## 02Razor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lakopipo*
> 
> if you turn it around so you see the inside of the panels etc, the mesh is bent at several points to hold it, bend them upwards and you can take out the mesh, simple and then put it back again.


alrite thanks bro..gonna do it soon..


----------



## JA90

Want more of my Stryker??


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JA90*
> 
> Want more of my Stryker??


not really


----------



## lakopipo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JA90*
> 
> Want more of my Stryker??


why the black dots?


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> not really


Well that was a bit rude, but if that's how you feel, it's a free country.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JA90*


I think it looks good, JA90. You can tell you put some time into your rig. I especially like how you replaced your LEDs on the I/O panel.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JA90*
> 
> Want more of my Stryker??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'd like full high res shots please. I like the lcd display in the x-dock, i think that is a first.


----------



## tom_gr7

Here is may pain skillz plan









-280 rad up top, push pull, will remove the handle. (30mm thick)
-140 rad in the rear exhaust, push pull (30mm thick)
-240 rad in the bottom intake, push pull (60mm think)
- res/pump gonna get a bay res with a pump.



Can anyone predict any dramas or problems? I was going to use a 360mm up top (with ttl's mod) but I've decided against it because I need to two top drive bays. The 280 and 140 will give more surface area so it would be fine. Its only for a cpu and gpu at the moment, but i might add another 680 if i find one at a good price.


----------



## JA90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> not really


Than skip my posts
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lakopipo*
> 
> why the black dots?


They are actually not black, they are green, but this is taken under UV light, so it just seem that way








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> I think it looks good, JA90. You can tell you put some time into your rig. I especially like how you replaced your LEDs on the I/O panel.


Ohhh.. You will be amazed in a little bit








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> I'd like full high res shots please. I like the lcd display in the x-dock, i think that is a first.


Once again, it's not what it seems to be








It's plexiglass panel engraved from the back (with a name of my build) and illuminated from the bottom









And now, some more shot








Do you want some with the light on??







(sry, but I like teasing)


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JA90*
> 
> Than skip my posts
> They are actually not black, they are green, but this is taken under UV light, so it just seem that way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh.. You will be amazed in a little bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, it's not what it seems to be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's plexiglass panel engraved from the back (with a name of my build) and illuminated from the bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now, some more shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want some with the light on??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sry, but I like teasing)


Nice! That must have taken a while to do.


----------



## JKuhn

It's been a while since I posted pictures (I don't change it a lot), but here are some pictures (can't let my camera gather dust now, can I?):





I did replace the stock cooler on my GPU though:


----------



## marc0053

Finished expanding the H220 unit with 2x240mm UT60 rads + 2 EKWB GTX titan waterblocks








GPUs in the low 50s under benchmarking with unigine valley @ 1215MHz/1.121V and CPU in the low 80s with an I7 [email protected]




I know it could be prettier but my budget is maxed out already...
I have used 6 small tube pieces to secure the front 240mm rad


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tom_gr7*
> 
> Here is may pain skillz plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -280 rad up top, push pull, will remove the handle. (30mm thick)
> -140 rad in the rear exhaust, push pull (30mm thick)
> -240 rad in the bottom intake, push pull (60mm think)
> - res/pump gonna get a bay res with a pump.
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone predict any dramas or problems? I was going to use a 360mm up top (with ttl's mod) but I've decided against it because I need to two top drive bays. The 280 and 140 will give more surface area so it would be fine. Its only for a cpu and gpu at the moment, but i might add another 680 if i find one at a good price.


The 140 rad on back exhaust will be a pain in the ass. Trust me cause I bought one to go with my ex280 up top and it didn't fit.
Doesn't mount just the rad itself on back, I'd go with a 120mm. The 280 will fit up top as it is what I have but If I could do it all over again I'd just do 240, better fan options and gives little more room for easy tube fittings. But that's it!

I have 2 of these, 1 barely used one brand new If anyone wants to buy at discount!

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_318_665&products_id=34300


----------



## tom_gr7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> The 140 rad on back exhaust will be a pain in the ass. Trust me cause I bought one to go with my ex280 up top and it didn't fit.
> Doesn't mount just the rad itself on back, I'd go with a 120mm. The 280 will fit up top as it is what I have but If I could do it all over again I'd just do 240, better fan options and gives little more room for easy tube fittings. But that's it!
> 
> I have 2 of these, 1 barely used one brand new If anyone wants to buy at discount!
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_318_665&products_id=34300


hmm, yeah i thought the 140mm might be a pain. in what way didnt it fit? Was it just too big with the 280mm?

I already have a load of 120mm and 140mm akasa vipers, so fans aint a problem really.

hmm, thanks for the advice. I might even change out the res/pump to a cylinder and a separate pump as there doesn't seem to be a great deal of options for a res pump combo.

lol back to the drawing board. haha


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tom_gr7*
> 
> hmm, yeah i thought the 140mm might be a pain. in what way didnt it fit? Was it just too big with the 280mm?
> 
> I already have a load of 120mm and 140mm akasa vipers, so fans aint a problem really.
> 
> hmm, thanks for the advice. I might even change out the res/pump to a cylinder and a separate pump as there doesn't seem to be a great deal of options for a res pump combo.
> 
> lol back to the drawing board. haha


Ok well if you got the vipers do this...

The 140 rad can fit height wise with the 280 up top but width wise with the case chassis no. Go with st30 280 up-top, and a 120 mm on back exhaust. Can be any-size go ut45 be safe, then ut60 or monster on bottom 240 and you'll be set. yeah im changing to cylinder res and pump so much better. Try these...

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_439_770&products_id=36034

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_439_773&products_id=36516

+

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_439_773&products_id=27699

and just mount to back wall, make a little plate if need be


----------



## lakopipo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JA90*
> 
> Than skip my posts
> They are actually not black, they are green, but this is taken under UV light, so it just seem that way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh.. You will be amazed in a little bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, it's not what it seems to be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's plexiglass panel engraved from the back (with a name of my build) and illuminated from the bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now, some more shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want some with the light on??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sry, but I like teasing)


okay thats just sexy man! looks nice!


----------



## tom_gr7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Ok well if you got the vipers do this...
> 
> The 140 rad can fit height wise with the 280 up top but width wise with the case chassis no. Go with st30 280 up-top, and a 120 mm on back exhaust. Can be any-size go ut45 be safe, then ut60 or monster on bottom 240 and you'll be set. yeah im changing to cylinder res and pump so much better. Try these...
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_439_770&products_id=36034
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_439_773&products_id=36516
> 
> +
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_439_773&products_id=27699
> 
> and just mount to back wall, make a little plate if need be


ah sounds, yeah 45mm 120 rad should do it









so those links there, the 1st one is the res, the 2nd the mounting mechanism and the 3rd is pump?


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tom_gr7*
> 
> ah sounds, yeah 45mm 120 rad should do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so those links there, the 1st one is the res, the 2nd the mounting mechanism and the 3rd is pump?


No.

First link is a pump top and res combo from ek, so you still need a pump with that..

The second and 3rd link are bitspower's combo. The tower kit assembly but you still need the d5 pump top to go with it...

This one as well you need a pump.

Ek option is cheaper

Here is my favorite pump

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_201&products_id=30154

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_201&products_id=36120

That combo res pump is just an option you could go with this

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_201&products_id=33677

and a res

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_318_657&products_id=26442


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lakopipo*
> 
> Oh, america! in miami right? big fan of csi miami haha. where i live we have me. lol, just kidding but i live in the northernmost city in europe we live about 2,5k people here so, no computer stores or anything, haha. snow coming in a month or two and its time for ******* snow-shoveling.


I lived in northern Michigan for a few years, which is about as north as you can get in the US without entering Canada.

This is what i learned about snow... It's an amazing thing the first 2-3 times it snows, after that its a dirty disgusting freezing mess.

Haha! Yes, i live by where they film allot of CSI miami. They use TONS of color filters on that show to make all the buildings super neon, it's weird for me to see it as a resident.


----------



## tom_gr7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> No.
> 
> First link is a pump top and res combo from ek, so you still need a pump with that..
> 
> The second and 3rd link are bitspower's combo. The tower kit assembly but you still need the d5 pump top to go with it...
> 
> This one as well you need a pump.
> 
> Ek option is cheaper
> 
> Here is my favorite pump
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_201&products_id=30154
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_201&products_id=36120
> 
> That combo res pump is just an option you could go with this
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_201&products_id=33677
> 
> and a res
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_318_657&products_id=26442


thanks for the help. Im from the Uk, so if you could just check these links that would be a appreciated.

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-319-EK
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-360-EK&emcs0=2&emcs1=Produktdetailseite&emcs2=WC-359-EK&emcs3=WC-360-EK
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-020-AQ&groupid=962&catid=2141&subcat=2142

But I do like the bitspower res you linked... hmmm decisions


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JA90*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like the uv tubes or coolant, and fans up front.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I notice you don't have a reservoir. How do you now there's enough coolant in there?

And can I haz your gpu's?


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tom_gr7*
> 
> thanks for the help. Im from the Uk, so if you could just check these links that would be a appreciated.
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-319-EK
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-360-EK&emcs0=2&emcs1=Produktdetailseite&emcs2=WC-359-EK&emcs3=WC-360-EK
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-020-AQ&groupid=962&catid=2141&subcat=2142
> 
> But I do like the bitspower res you linked... hmmm decisions


Those links will work great, the EK has the pump top built into the kit with res, not like the bitspower, and the bracket link is the right one and the pump is solid choice!


----------



## JA90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Nice! That must have taken a while to do.


A couple of months








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lakopipo*
> 
> okay thats just sexy man! looks nice!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I like the uv tubes or coolant, and fans up front.


Thanks all


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I like the uv tubes or coolant, and fans up front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice you don't have a reservoir. How do you now there's enough coolant in there?
> 
> The h220 kit has an integrated reservoir in the rad. You just need to take out the rad and hold it higher than the pump to fill it up. Yes it is tricky to do.
> 
> And can I haz your gpu's?


For the right price, yes


----------



## Mega Man

the new builds look great keep it up guys !~


----------



## Novver

Finally i moved from my HAF932 to my Stryker. I love it! PS: Cable management is much sophisticated right now


----------



## lakopipo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Novver*
> 
> Finally i moved from my HAF932 to my Stryker. I love it! PS: Cable management is much sophisticated right now


You need to fix cable management looks like my moms dinner!


----------



## tawak

hi i just got my stryker today and wondering how does anyone installed a 120 fans on side and on the front at the same time?? i actually thought you can do that, but its only eaither front or side.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tawak*
> 
> [IMG
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1591854/width/350/height/700[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> hi i just got my stryker today and wondering how does anyone installed a 120 fans on side and on the front at the same time?? i actually thought you can do that, but its only eaither front or side.


A few have done this, you have to use custom mounts and it's basically for aesthetics as they wont really be doing much but blow air against the hdd bay plate.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I like the uv tubes or coolant, and fans up front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice you don't have a reservoir. How do you now there's enough coolant in there?
> 
> And can I haz your gpu's?


It's called a T-line i believe.


----------



## Novver

As i said, cable management is much sophisticated now. It was a half day old pic, i was just happy to see it working in the case and took a pic ASAP









Now you can barely see cables


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's called a T-line i believe.


As far as I know (and really what do I know?) T-lines have to run to the top (gravity)


----------



## adamski07

cant wait for this mod.


----------



## jmac1789

First time to post here...









Replaced my Coolermaster USP 100 case.

My Rig in a CM Storm Stryker


I need to buy 1 more Corsair fan for the top part of the case. I put an Aerocool LED fan as a temporary fan.









All fans are intake except at the back.


----------



## luckylinux

I'm building a system with the Coolermaster Storm Stryker right now but so far I've been quite unlucky and angry







.
Really ... Coolermaster should ship some good quality Motherboard standoffs. 3 of them broke (and I wasn't even tightening them!) and had to drill them out, another 1-2 wasn't screwed in enough (even though they were - if I were to tighten them more they would've broken for sure!) and now they turn with the motherboard (they came loose).
Coming from a Coolermaster HAF 932 (and a Coolermaster HAF X) I must say I'm really disappointed







.
I've just spent like 2 hours putting in the motherboard standoffs. My next case won't be a Coolermaster for sure. I hope I was just really unlucky because this is a serious issue. I've never had a motherboard standoff broke when screwed in. Some came loose when I screwed the motherboard on (which also happens with this one







).

I hope Coolermaster improves their quality control because this is not what you'd expect from a case in this price range.


----------



## lakopipo

lol, im building a storm trooper rig for a another freind, i have to build 2 rigs in 20 days, good time though. i get like 60$ from each so, i get some money


----------



## tom_gr7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Those links will work great, the EK has the pump top built into the kit with res, not like the bitspower, and the bracket link is the right one and the pump is solid choice!


thanks for the help, im tempted to go for the smaller version of the res and replace the tube with a taller one


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckylinux*
> 
> I'm building a system with the Coolermaster Storm Stryker right now but so far I've been quite unlucky and angry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Really ... Coolermaster should ship some good quality Motherboard standoffs. 3 of them broke (and I wasn't even tightening them!) and had to drill them out, another 1-2 wasn't screwed in enough (even though they were - if I were to tighten them more they would've broken for sure!) and now they turn with the motherboard (they came loose).
> Coming from a Coolermaster HAF 932 (and a Coolermaster HAF X) I must say I'm really disappointed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I've just spent like 2 hours putting in the motherboard standoffs. My next case won't be a Coolermaster for sure. I hope I was just really unlucky because this is a serious issue. I've never had a motherboard standoff broke when screwed in. Some came loose when I screwed the motherboard on (which also happens with this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> I hope Coolermaster improves their quality control because this is not what you'd expect from a case in this price range.


huh? i had one break as well.

but there is a thing such as customer support. cm is up there @ swiftech level. not a 10/10 but i would say 9/10 have you tried calling them?i think if you do you will be pleasantly surprised


----------



## luckylinux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> huh? i had one break as well.
> 
> but there is a thing such as customer support. cm is up there @ swiftech level. not a 10/10 but i would say 9/10 have you tried calling them?i think if you do you will be pleasantly surprised


Did you call them for your issue?
I'm going to fill a ticket right now. Cannot find any phone support to Coolermaster where I live.

However these MB standoffs don't just break: once they break they're stuck and you can't get them out. Had to drill one out so the "screw"'s thread is not there anymore. Also I suppose I didn't tighten one enough because it got loose (probably because I was afraid to lose another 2 hours to drill it out). If I were a welder this may be simple to fix, but unfortunately I'm not.


----------



## Mega Man

the key is to use either a very small drill bit and it will spin out by itself. or vice grips which is what i did


----------



## luckylinux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> the key is to use either a very small drill bit and it will spin out by itself. or vice grips which is what i did


Unfortunately it was impossible to do with a kind of vice grips because it was so in from both ends (couldn't get enough hold of it). I removed another one with this method though (successfully)









Thanks for the tip about the drilling bit. I though I used a smaller one than the motherboard standoff but obviously not







. I'll keep this in mind for the next time (which I hope won't happen anyway).


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tom_gr7*
> 
> thanks for the help, im tempted to go for the smaller version of the res and replace the tube with a taller one


Yup


----------



## lakopipo

LAN Party


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckylinux*
> 
> Unfortunately it was impossible to do with a kind of vice grips because it was so in from both ends (couldn't get enough hold of it). I removed another one with this method though (successfully)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip about the drilling bit. I though I used a smaller one than the motherboard standoff but obviously not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll keep this in mind for the next time (which I hope won't happen anyway).


any time i just go with the smallest and work my way up, goal is to ketch it and spin it out, does not always work, usually does.


----------



## lakopipo

changing watercooling setup again. 2 120 rare at top and not on top off each other. The hot air was blowing right in my face, so.


----------



## JA90

Sooo... Today is my B-day and I present to you some more pics of my rig








(Also I might upload a small video today, stay tuned)


----------



## Joxx

Could someone give me some info on the Stryker`s fans/fan control?

*1* What are the fans speeds at the different settings (6 if I'm not mistaken)?
*2* Do the fans increase/decrease speed smoothly?
*3* Are the fans noisy at max?
*4* Would it make sense to install higher quality fans and would they work with the controller?

Thanks.


----------



## oerfydkn09

update my trooper case on top



on the side


----------



## jonaskint

Slick!


----------



## SSSJDanny

So I'm not 100% sure if it's a good idea or not, but I was thinking of having my rear fan pull air into my PC. I currently have the 2 in the front pulling air in.

Why? Because I want to cool down my CPU and possibly my GPU. I have a Corsair h100i on my CPU, and was thinking maybe it would help it cool it down some more. It could be a dumb idea but I feel like asking anyway.

Umm one other thing, I have my PC in the corner of my room on top of my desk.


----------



## foreign03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oerfydkn09*
> 
> update my trooper case on top
> 
> 
> 
> on the side


Very cool


----------



## lakopipo

Finished. The rads are on top


----------



## lakopipo

Ok guys i need some help. i use wei as benchamarking (i know there is better programs) and i maxed everything expect processor 7.8 and ssd 7.4. i ran OCCT (cpu stress test, idk) and i got at 100% 61 C. is this good? i plan to overclock to maybe 4,2-4,2. what is max temp at FX-8350 before it shuts down?


----------



## benben84

Because I'm curious, what do you guys do to prep the front and top panels for paint? Do you strip the SofTouch off, and with what? I'm not thinking about painting mine but just curious.


----------



## LeMonarque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JA90*


May I ask how in the world you managed to attach both of those fittings to the block? It may just be the angle of the picture, and it probably is, but to me it looks as if putting in the first fitting would prevent you from twisting in the second fitting...what sorcery is this??


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMonarque*
> 
> May I ask how in the world you managed to attach both of those fittings to the block? It may just be the angle of the picture, and it probably is, but to me it looks as if putting in the first fitting would prevent you from twisting in the second fitting...what sorcery is this??


The fitting swivels where the textured part/smooth part meet


----------



## LeMonarque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> The fitting swivels where the textured part/smooth part meet


These people have thought of everything


----------



## JA90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMonarque*
> 
> May I ask how in the world you managed to attach both of those fittings to the block? It may just be the angle of the picture, and it probably is, but to me it looks as if putting in the first fitting would prevent you from twisting in the second fitting...what sorcery is this??


Not sorcery, skill








You can put 1 of the rotaries very easily, the second one is a little bit complicated... You must turn the first one towards the second hole and put the second rotary in that hole.. You twist it in until it hits the other one, and than you fixate the bottom part (shown on the pict) with your hand or what ever (I used pliers with some tape on them to prevent scratching), and turn the top part in first position.. Than you twist it again, hold it, put it back and repeat until it fits tightly.. Last step is to put compression's on top and you are ready to rock








You must twist in and twist the top part back, cause if you try to twist just the bottom part, you will get double the resistance (from the block's thread and the bottom compression part of the rotary).


----------



## owikhan

can any one guide me how xspc rasa 360 kit fit in cm storm trooper?


----------



## LeMonarque

Wow, need some help here guys









*The Scenario:*

Cooler Master CM Storm Stryker
+
H100i
+
3x Noctua NF-F12
+
1x Gelid Solutions Slim 12 PL

*The Goal:
*
Mount the H100i to the top of the case in push-pull, with 2xNoctua NF-F12 and the radiator inside the case, and 1xNoctua NF-F12 and 1xGelid Slim on the top of the case.

*The Problem:*

1) Cooler Master, in all their infinite wisdom, decided to put a metal brace across one of the top fan mounts. The height of the brace too low for 25mm thickness fans and only allows for ~17mm thickness fans to be installed.

2) The long radiator screws that Corsair packages with the H100i do not thread all the way up to the flat top of the screw. The threads only go up about halfway, so 13-14mm. The Gelid slim fan is 15.8mm.

3) If I want to mount my fan to the radiator, the screws are too long for the slim fan, and the threads do not go high enough that I can use washers.

4) If I mount the radiator first, I can no longer install the slim fan the "regular way" (by screwing short, thick fan screws through the case to bite into the plastic of the fan shroud) because the radiator is there instead of open space...

5) If I mount the fan first, then there are rounded screw heads sticking out from the underside of the top of the case, which offsets the radiator and puts uneven pressure on it. I also will not be able to screw the radiator on that side, because the holes for the screws are now taken up by the fan's screws.

*The Plea for Halp:*

HALP! How can I possibly mount this slim fan and the H100i?

Obviously, different length screws would do the trick, but I have no idea what the nomenclature of radiator screws are or what length I need (more than 15.8mm because it has to screw through the case metal width and into the radiator a bit, but what length is that and does it even exist?) and I haven't been able to find even the nomenclature for "regular" 25mm fan-width radiator screws!

I could cut the damned metal handle off, but that's an absolute last resort and..makes me feel bad about buying the slim fan...

I'm really at a loss here about what to do... Can anybody help me?


----------



## foreign03

Just take one of the fan screws go down to your local hardware shop and they will be able to match the thread for a longer one. They are cheap so just grab a few different lengths and use what suits.


----------



## oerfydkn09

Update again in my trooper air brush paint


----------



## short4atrooper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oerfydkn09*
> 
> Update again in my trooper air brush paint


That is an awesome paint job, nice work!


----------



## short4atrooper

Hello all, looked into building my own comp for the first time and found this thread while browsing for cases. As soon as I placed eyes on the stryker and trooper cases i knew what i wanted! Especially after seeing all the great builds on this tread and all the info and help you all give each other!


----------



## foreign03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *short4atrooper*
> 
> Hello all, looked into building my own comp for the first time and found this thread while browsing for cases. As soon as I placed eyes on the stryker and trooper cases i knew what i wanted! Especially after seeing all the great builds on this tread and all the info and help you all give each other!


About 9months ago was looking for a pc case can't even remember the brand I was going for. But when I went past a computer place and saw the stormtrooper my mind was made I knew which case I wanted and had too have. Lol


----------



## short4atrooper

Yeah its has character for sure, and after reading up and seeing all you guys' builds on this forum i was hooked


----------



## JA90

Here is the videooo









Ako ima nekog ko razume ovo sto kucam i svidja mu se projekat, nek mi posalje poruku da mu objasnim kako moze da glasa za njega na takmicenju


----------



## plumberFranc

heavenly project







:lmaosmile
I also want a comp


----------



## plumberFranc

FIRST I HAVE TO BUY THE RIGHT COOLER.
If only I knew how much and what do I need


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JA90*
> 
> Here is the videooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Butch Clancy - Russian Lullaby, that's a great dubstep song. I'm a big fan of dubstep, I know quite a few artists.

Anyways, nice video of your case! Paint job is looking fresh, man. Very well put together.


----------



## Cisco99

Well here's mine done...for now. Compared to some of your custom jobs mine is a pretty mundane stock Stryker. But hey, I did a good job with my cable management!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lakopipo*
> 
> Ok guys i need some help. i use wei as benchamarking (i know there is better programs) and i maxed everything expect processor 7.8 and ssd 7.4. i ran OCCT (cpu stress test, idk) and i got at 100% 61 C. is this good? i plan to overclock to maybe 4,2-4,2. what is max temp at FX-8350 before it shuts down?


feel free to check out the 83xx club in my sig, 62c package temp if where you want to be or less.
7.8 on cpu is max you can get without HT which is intel onry
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMonarque*
> 
> Wow, need some help here guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Scenario:*
> 
> Cooler Master CM Storm Stryker
> +
> H100i
> +
> 3x Noctua NF-F12
> +
> 1x Gelid Solutions Slim 12 PL
> 
> *The Goal:
> *
> Mount the H100i to the top of the case in push-pull, with 2xNoctua NF-F12 and the radiator inside the case, and 1xNoctua NF-F12 and 1xGelid Slim on the top of the case.
> 
> *The Problem:*
> 
> 1) Cooler Master, in all their infinite wisdom, decided to put a metal brace across one of the top fan mounts. The height of the brace too low for 25mm thickness fans and only allows for ~17mm thickness fans to be installed.
> 
> 2) The long radiator screws that Corsair packages with the H100i do not thread all the way up to the flat top of the screw. The threads only go up about halfway, so 13-14mm. The Gelid slim fan is 15.8mm.
> 
> 3) If I want to mount my fan to the radiator, the screws are too long for the slim fan, and the threads do not go high enough that I can use washers.
> 
> 4) If I mount the radiator first, I can no longer install the slim fan the "regular way" (by screwing short, thick fan screws through the case to bite into the plastic of the fan shroud) because the radiator is there instead of open space...
> 
> 5) If I mount the fan first, then there are rounded screw heads sticking out from the underside of the top of the case, which offsets the radiator and puts uneven pressure on it. I also will not be able to screw the radiator on that side, because the holes for the screws are now taken up by the fan's screws.
> 
> *The Plea for Halp:*
> 
> HALP! How can I possibly mount this slim fan and the H100i?
> 
> Obviously, different length screws would do the trick, but I have no idea what the nomenclature of radiator screws are or what length I need (more than 15.8mm because it has to screw through the case metal width and into the radiator a bit, but what length is that and does it even exist?) and I haven't been able to find even the nomenclature for "regular" 25mm fan-width radiator screws!
> 
> I could cut the damned metal handle off, but that's an absolute last resort and..makes me feel bad about buying the slim fan...
> 
> I'm really at a loss here about what to do... Can anybody help me?


plenty of ways. modding handle is pretty easy and is beat to death in this thread. or.... dont put a fan there.... not like a h100 needs it you will be lucky if it takes 1c off....... thick rads ( 60+mm ) need push pull.... nothing beats a good rad fan... not even push pull on these thin rads.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> Just take one of the fan screws go down to your local hardware shop and they will be able to match the thread for a longer one. They are cheap so just grab a few different lengths and use what suits.


+1

looks great guys and hey never downplay good cable management


----------



## darkestwrath15

Building a badass build with this case. Just a quick question cuz theres so much to read in this thread that im beyond confused now xD
I am fitting in a NXZT Kraken x60, GTX780 and Asus ROG Maximus VI Hero in my CM Storm Trooper case. The only thing im worried about is the 280mm radiator on the top. Will it easily be attached or is it going to be a problem?

Please help D:

EDIT: I also have two 200mm spare red LED fans, what would be an optimal fan setup in case everything I listed above fits in prefectly?


----------



## skupples

will be way easy to fit a 280 rad to the top. When you cross into 360+ it starts to become a pain.


----------



## berniemansell

New monitors Turned up today. I think the tripple monitor stand & Radiators will turn up tomorrow. I'm very Happy with AMD Eyefinity. It will be better once I install the watercooling.


----------



## Deathj0ker

My mod on my CM STORM STRYKER 360mm + 240mm

| Intel I7 2600k 4.5 GHZ | MSI MPower Z77 | G. Skill Sniper 16GB RAM DDR 3 1600Mhz |
| GeForce GTX 680 2GB SLI | Custom Water Cooling Loop | Seasonic 850W Gold X | WD 2TB Caviar Black | Intel SSD 160 GB |


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathj0ker*
> 
> My mod on my CM STORM STRYKER 360mm + 240mm
> 
> | Intel I7 2600k 4.5 GHZ | MSI MPower Z77 | G. Skill Sniper 16GB RAM DDR 3 1600Mhz |
> | GeForce GTX 680 2GB SLI | Custom Water Cooling Loop | Seasonic 850W Gold X | WD 2TB Caviar Black | Intel SSD 160 GB |
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice! Very clean! Welcome to OCN!

+1 rep to you good sir.


----------



## Deathj0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Very nice! Very clean! Welcome to OCN!
> 
> +1 rep to you good sir.


Thank you man


----------



## lakopipo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathj0ker*
> 
> My mod on my CM STORM STRYKER 360mm + 240mm
> 
> | Intel I7 2600k 4.5 GHZ | MSI MPower Z77 | G. Skill Sniper 16GB RAM DDR 3 1600Mhz |
> | GeForce GTX 680 2GB SLI | Custom Water Cooling Loop | Seasonic 850W Gold X | WD 2TB Caviar Black | Intel SSD 160 GB |


put batman in too, lol.


----------



## skupples

Hanging from the top rad.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Accidently double posted. See next post.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *berniemansell*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New monitors Turned up today. I think the tripple monitor stand & Radiators will turn up tomorrow. I'm very Happy with AMD Eyefinity. It will be better once I install the watercooling.


Triple Monitors and Eyefinity is the only way to go if your an AMD grapics card kind of guy and doing some gaming.

I have three 24" Asus 3D LCD monitors and they are Awesome! I also recently got some amBX gaming lights that work very well when gaming..










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cisco99*
> 
> Well here's mine done...for now. Compared to some of your custom jobs mine is a pretty mundane stock Stryker. But hey, I did a good job with my cable management!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Not too bad, the only recommendation I have would be to remove the SSD rack on the floor since you don't appear to be using it and put a 120mm intake fan down there. You could put 2 fans in the bottom, but I'd just recommend one where that SSD rack is. Here's a picture of mine for example:


----------



## Daidum

Hello guys, here is mine again with some updates...780GTX and h220, hope all of you enjoy it.









About tubes, is already fixed.


----------



## SLK

Anyone's rubber grommets starting to rip ?


----------



## lakopipo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLK*
> 
> Anyone's rubber grommets starting to rip ?


idk if ripping, but mine falls off without me touching them, pissing the crap out of me.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Very nice! Very clean! Welcome to OCN!
> .


+1


----------



## short4atrooper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lakopipo*
> 
> put batman in too, lol.


Very nice, like the joker theme!


----------



## Deathj0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *short4atrooper*
> 
> Very nice, like the joker theme!


Thanks! glad you guys liked it, i'm just waiting my 680's blocks to arrive!


----------



## tom_gr7

So Im considering going for a 360mm up top. Not sure what size though?
30mm thick with akasa vipers push pull
45mm thick with vipers in pull
60mm think with vipers in pull

I cant seem anything on the net comparing rad sizes and performance.

Any ideas? I'll still be having a 60mm thick 240mm in the bottom.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tom_gr7*
> 
> So Im considering going for a 360mm up top. Not sure what size though?
> 30mm thick with akasa vipers push pull
> 45mm thick with vipers in pull
> 60mm think with vipers in pull
> 
> I cant seem anything on the net comparing rad sizes and performance.
> 
> Any ideas? I'll still be having a 60mm thick 240mm in the bottom.


Bundymania Triple Rad Roundup


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLK*
> 
> Anyone's rubber grommets starting to rip ?


Ages ago. I'm pretty sure the south florida humidity accelerated the decay of the oh so cheep rubber grommets.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tom_gr7*
> 
> So Im considering going for a 360mm up top. Not sure what size though?
> 30mm thick with akasa vipers push pull
> 45mm thick with vipers in pull
> 60mm think with vipers in pull
> 
> I cant seem anything on the net comparing rad sizes and performance.
> 
> Any ideas? I'll still be having a 60mm thick 240mm in the bottom.


skinny rads don't need push pull, fat rads do.


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lakopipo*
> 
> idk if ripping, but mine falls off without me touching them, pissing the crap out of me.


A couple of mine have fallen off too.


----------



## tom_gr7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> skinny rads don't need push pull, fat rads do.


yeah i thought that. hmmm, would a 360mm at 45mm thick be ok with a single set of fans in pull?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tom_gr7*
> 
> yeah i thought that. hmmm, would a 360mm at 45mm thick be ok with a single set of fans in pull?


That's pushing it. Would depend on your motherboard i think. My standard ek-coolstream-extreme in push/pull (3 fans on top of case 3 fans on bottom) has barely enough clearance as it is. Max V form.


----------



## Benjyyyy

So i'm looking into upgrading my case, i currently have an old cosmos 1000 i picked up for cheap off ebay. These cases have really caught my eye and look great! I was just wondering though what are the differences between the stryker and the trooper? I think i've seen the normal trooper now being sold with a window on overclockers.co.uk so i'm still confused on the differences. Also was wondering how this case is for cooling as that seems to be one of my biggest concerns with my current case at the moment.


----------



## tom_gr7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That's pushing it. Would depend on your motherboard i think. My standard ek-coolstream-extreme in push/pull (3 fans on top of case 3 fans on bottom) has barely enough clearance as it is. Max V form.


thanks for the reply, the 45mm rad will go inside the case and the fans above in pull - (fans outside the case, handle removed, tiny tom logans 360mm mod)

I dont think i worded my question very well, my fault.

Would 45mm thick rad be ok with one set of fans in pull?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjyyyy*
> 
> So i'm looking into upgrading my case, i currently have an old cosmos 1000 i picked up for cheap off ebay. These cases have really caught my eye and look great! I was just wondering though what are the differences between the stryker and the trooper? I think i've seen the normal trooper now being sold with a window on overclockers.co.uk so i'm still confused on the differences. Also was wondering how this case is for cooling as that seems to be one of my biggest concerns with my current case at the moment.


The Stryker is white, it has a window, and it lacks the e-sata port that the Trooper has. The interiors are identical. I can't compare the cooling with what you have, but I'm running mine with the stock fans (and the stock 120mm from my old Enforcer) all at their lowest speeds. Just keep in mind my rig isn't overclocked, except for the factory oc on my GPU.


----------



## slatfats

Nice case - I'm looking at using one for a file server. I have some questions though...
- with the hard drive cages in sideways (i.e. with fans blowing out the side of the case), is it possible to remove a 3.5" drive without remove the drive cage that it is in?
- is it possible to mount the drive cages facing forwards, but with the fan on the inside of the case, i.e. over the motherboard?

Thanks!


----------



## lakopipo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slatfats*
> 
> Nice case - I'm looking at using one for a file server. I have some questions though...
> - with the hard drive cages in sideways (i.e. with fans blowing out the side of the case), is it possible to remove a 3.5" drive without remove the drive cage that it is in?
> - is it possible to mount the drive cages facing forwards, but with the fan on the inside of the case, i.e. over the motherboard?
> 
> Thanks!


first question: yes you can take the drives out, its tool-less. i didnt understand question 2...


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slatfats*
> 
> Nice case - I'm looking at using one for a file server. I have some questions though...
> - with the hard drive cages in sideways (i.e. with fans blowing out the side of the case), is it possible to remove a 3.5" drive without remove the drive cage that it is in?
> - is it possible to mount the drive cages facing forwards, but with the fan on the inside of the case, i.e. over the motherboard?
> 
> Thanks!


1. yes
2. yes. but you can't put any drives in there (where will the cables go?)


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tom_gr7*
> 
> yeah i thought that. hmmm, would a 360mm at 45mm thick be ok with a single set of fans in pull?


yes as long as you get good rad fans ( high static pressure )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjyyyy*
> 
> So i'm looking into upgrading my case, i currently have an old cosmos 1000 i picked up for cheap off ebay. These cases have really caught my eye and look great! I was just wondering though what are the differences between the stryker and the trooper? I think i've seen the normal trooper now being sold with a window on overclockers.co.uk so i'm still confused on the differences. Also was wondering how this case is for cooling as that seems to be one of my biggest concerns with my current case at the moment.


you will love it, what the other user said is the differences.

also you can get the main panel to match for the toorper but not the back panel
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slatfats*
> 
> Nice case - I'm looking at using one for a file server. I have some questions though...
> - with the hard drive cages in sideways (i.e. with fans blowing out the side of the case), is it possible to remove a 3.5" drive without remove the drive cage that it is in?
> - is it possible to mount the drive cages facing forwards, but with the fan on the inside of the case, i.e. over the motherboard?
> 
> Thanks!


what they said !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 1. yes
> 2. yes. but you can't put any drives in there (where will the cables go?)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tom_gr7*
> 
> thanks for the reply, the 45mm rad will go inside the case and the fans above in pull - (fans outside the case, handle removed, tiny tom logans 360mm mod)
> 
> I dont think i worded my question very well, my fault.
> 
> Would 45mm thick rad be ok with one set of fans in pull?


Yes! With exterior fans and handle moved/removed.

Get a decent tipped drill bit, tapered punch, & some oil, and drill out the rivets, nice and slow.

Please don't buy Corsair fans for the love of christ, get some high quality PWM fans and a Swiftech splitter.

http://www.swiftech.com/8-waypwmsplitter.aspx


----------



## tom_gr7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Yes! With exterior fans and handle moved/removed.
> 
> Get a decent tipped drill bit, tapered punch, & some oil, and drill out the rivets, nice and slow.
> 
> Please don't buy Corsair fans for the love of christ, get some high quality PWM fans and a Swiftech splitter.
> 
> http://www.swiftech.com/8-waypwmsplitter.aspx


haha, yeah i wont be buying the corsair fans. I dont like the look tbh. WIll be sticking with my Akasa Vipers, saves me some pennies and they have reasonably good static pressure, so should do fine. Unless you have any other suggestions?

hmm, i looked at the swiftech pwm splitter, but i'll probably stick with my fan controller in the short term.


----------



## Riccmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gillen*
> 
> G'day all.
> 
> Supprisingly the ELwire that i orderd only took a week to get here. Its only being held in by blutac atm, going to fix it on with black silicone when im happy with the placement. Also going to wire in the on/off switch for the LED's to the front header to switch the wire on/off)
> 
> I dont have a tripod atm so the dark shot is a little blury as my hand shakes.


Loved what you did there! Might be an old bump, but could you explain me how you worked with EL wires? Can these invertors be plugged in the PSU, are the wires cuttable like LEDs, hard to place or make?

Really fantastic work, would love to try something like this myself.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riccmaster*
> 
> Loved what you did there! Might be an old bump, but could you explain me how you worked with EL wires? Can these invertors be plugged in the PSU, are the wires cuttable like LEDs, hard to place or make?
> 
> Really fantastic work, would love to try something like this myself.


I'll send you a PM with information on EL Wire and how to do this mod if you're interested.


----------



## Xazax

My coolermaster Storm Trooper! with a minor mod to allow Dual fans on top!
http://imageshack.us/g/1/10272392/

Just waiting on some screws for my GTX680 air cooler before i install it and show off some SLI action

BTW the paste i used is Thermal Epic T1000 suppose to "the best" around


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tom_gr7*
> 
> haha, yeah i wont be buying the corsair fans. I dont like the look tbh. WIll be sticking with my Akasa Vipers, saves me some pennies and they have reasonably good static pressure, so should do fine. Unless you have any other suggestions?
> 
> hmm, i looked at the swiftech pwm splitter, but i'll probably stick with my fan controller in the short term.


The splitter is only if you are going to actually use PWM fans, if not a regular controller will be just fine.

I'm still browsing what PWM fans i'll be slapping on my 480x80 MoNsTa... I'm too cheep to replace all my fans with PWN, so only new rads will have PWM fans. (I just purchased 16 typhoons 4 months ago)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xazax*
> 
> My coolermaster Storm Trooper! with a minor mod to allow Dual fans on top!
> http://imageshack.us/g/1/10272392/
> 
> Just waiting on some screws for my GTX680 air cooler before i install it and show off some SLI action
> 
> BTW the paste i used is Thermal Epic T1000 suppose to "the best" around


T1000, isnt that just an Indigo Xtreme rip off product?

It must be some what new, i can't find any comparisons with Indigo Xtreme right off hand.(the OG ETI)


----------



## oerfydkn09

side panel done


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oerfydkn09*
> 
> side panel done


Is that a dipped skin? Or air brush? either way, beautiful.


----------



## Externoclator

Hi my name is Carlos and I live in Florida, Im finally done with my computer. Its been a long process many things have gone in and out of this computer but I'm Finally done and just wanted to post my computer and share it with you guys and see what people think. Ive made everything myself. I'll be happy to answer any question and upload more pictures.


----------



## Externoclator




----------



## Mega Man

looks great man welcome !~


----------



## Externoclator

Thanks. =)


----------



## oerfydkn09

@ skupples

thanks man....air brush paint


----------



## szeged

Hey externoclator, rig is looking great, mind if i ask where in florida you live?

got my 900d build (mostly) done. time to completely overhaul my storm trooper now, rigid acrylic loop? you betcha.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Externoclator*
> 
> Hi my name is Carlos and I live in Florida, Im finally done with my computer. Its been a long process many things have gone in and out of this computer but I'm Finally done and just wanted to post my computer and share it with you guys and see what people think. Ive made everything myself. I'll be happy to answer any question and upload more pictures.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good! Welcome to OCN Fellow Floridian.

Very clean +rep!


----------



## Externoclator

Hello Szeged i live In casselberry, its near the orlando area. You in florida too?
Also thank you to Skupples


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Externoclator*
> 
> Hello Szeged i live In casselberry, its near the orlando area. You in florida too?
> Also thanks you to Skupples


yeah, tallahassee for me


----------



## Externoclator

Alright , sense you asked thought you were in Florida too. Anyways does anybody have any recommendations, I'm open to constructive criticism.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Externoclator*
> 
> Alright , sense you asked thought you were in Florida too. Anyways does anybody have any recommendations, I'm open to constructive criticism.


replace that mother board ASAP. Besides that, golden.

I personally had a terrible experience with the msi-z77a-g45 series board, which yours is related to, or the exact same one. The one click bios leaves so much to be desired, and only one true PWM header (cpu) is a major buzz kill.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Externoclator*


Looks great bud..


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Externoclator*
> 
> Alright , sense you asked thought you were in Florida too. Anyways does anybody have any recommendations, I'm open to constructive criticism.


love your new avatar

i am thinking about getting a shirt made with that + "obama" underneath


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> love your new avatar
> 
> i am thinking about getting a shirt made with that + "obama" underneath


PM me when you do.


----------



## Externoclator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> replace that mother board ASAP. Besides that, golden.
> 
> I personally had a terrible experience with the msi-z77a-g45 series board, which yours is related to, or the exact same one. The one click bios leaves so much to be desired, and only one true PWM header (cpu) is a major buzz kill.


Yeah i actually did swap the mother board before i did all the water cooling but it was ****ed brand new so i just got my money back and left it with this one, it been trust worthy. and yeah i wish i could overclock my **** the right way not just single click it, but there really no game out there that can challenge my computer for me to overclock it more than the bios lets me. No wwhen all these ps4 games start coming out for Pc that mother board is flying out lol


----------



## Externoclator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> PM me when you do.


I actually saw a shirt that said Disobey but with Obama's face on it not V's Mask. Kindda what you want but in reverse lol


----------



## Mega Man

still awesome !~~ but idky i love the movie v is for vendetta for some reason.... not to mention Natalie portman is hot
imo one of the best movies up there with night @ the roxbury, boondock saints .... and a few others {starwars, startrek, lexx ( dont care what you all say this show was awesome ! ) }


----------



## oerfydkn09

update


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oerfydkn09*
> 
> update
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Looking good! [IMG alt="thumb.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oerfydkn09*
> 
> update
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Looking good! [IMG alt="thumb.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oerfydkn09*
> 
> update
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> I have to ask, what are all the controllers for in the front?


----------



## Adam101

Hello All!

First time posting on this thread. I am also an owner of a Storm Trooper case and just wondered what closed loop coolers people had? Nd if they had to alter the Storm Trooper. I tried reading through a few pages but so many!

Thanks Guys, just wanted to get a few ideas









A.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam101*
> 
> Hello All!
> 
> First time posting on this thread. I am also an owner of a Storm Trooper case and just wondered what closed loop coolers people had? Nd if they had to alter the Storm Trooper. I tried reading through a few pages but so many!
> 
> Thanks Guys, just wanted to get a few ideas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A.


The h100 is a very commonly used one without any nodding required. You can fit a 240 360 or 280 rad up top with little to no moddingg required. 360 you might have to cut out a little hole in the top panel for more airflow over the 3rd rad fan, but that's about it.


----------



## Adam101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> The h100 is a very commonly used one without any nodding required. You can fit a 240 360 or 280 rad up top with little to no moddingg required. 360 you might have to cut out a little hole in the top panel for more airflow over the 3rd rad fan, but that's about it.


Cool. thank you for that., cause I had read about certain closed loop coolers not fitting etc or push pull not working together, with just push or pull working.


----------



## jktmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam101*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> The h100 is a very commonly used one without any nodding required. You can fit a 240 360 or 280 rad up top with little to no moddingg required. 360 you might have to cut out a little hole in the top panel for more airflow over the 3rd rad fan, but that's about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. thank you for that., cause I had read about certain closed loop coolers not fitting etc or push pull not working together, with just push or pull working.
Click to expand...

I would personally go with the kracken X60, we have one at work and its awesome


----------



## animal0307

Anyone have pictures of a 280mm rad in the top of the case?


----------



## oerfydkn09

@skupples

yes i have a nzxt sentry LX fan controller

my update rig


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> Anyone have pictures of a 280mm rad in the top of the case?


I don't, but I can tell you its designed to fit one.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> Anyone have pictures of a 280mm rad in the top of the case?


all i got...

ex280 rad with 2 25mm fans. Barely bits with asus crosshairV formula-z. had to trim left fan for 8pin cpu power.


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> Anyone have pictures of a 280mm rad in the top of the case?
> 
> 
> 
> all i got...
> 
> ex280 rad with 2 25mm fans. Barely bits with asus crosshairV formula-z. had to trim left fan for 8pin cpu power.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Ya mine alphacool x45 fits with out fans. And I have Noctuas so I dont really want to trim it. I may try with out my thermal armor on my sabertooth.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> Anyone have pictures of a 280mm rad in the top of the case?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't, but I can tell you its designed to fit one.
Click to expand...

Ya I know it is. It mounts problem is I have Sabertooth and got 45mm rad. My thermal armor is in the way.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam101*
> 
> Cool. thank you for that., cause I had read about certain closed loop coolers not fitting etc or push pull not working together, with just push or pull working.


personally i would only recommend the h220, or just go big air, or take the leap now and get full custom loop
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> Ya mine alphacool x45 fits with out fans. And I have Noctuas so I dont really want to trim it. I may try with out my thermal armor on my sabertooth.
> 
> Ya I know it is. It mounts problem is I have Sabertooth and got 45mm rad. My thermal armor is in the way.


you know there is a secondary mount for the 240 right ? a little further from the mobo.

my xt45 ( 240 ) fits with single fans on both my 990fx saberkitty and CVFz


----------



## animal0307

If it was a 240 that would work but my XT45 is a 280. I already have a 240 in the bottom too.

On that not anyone mod the bottom for a 280? I think that would almost work better.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> If it was a 240 that would work but my XT45 is a 280. I already have a 240 in the bottom too.
> 
> On that not anyone mod the bottom for a 280? I think that would almost work better.


i think a bottom 280 would take some serious layout examination and modding, i had a 240 down there, along with a kind of long psu, it was hell getting just the 240 in comfortably.


----------



## Adam101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga69*
> 
> I would personally go with the kracken X60, we have one at work and its awesome


Will def take a look at that one







. if I do a push pull with that one I have to take off the handle bar is that right?


----------



## tom_gr7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam101*
> 
> Will def take a look at that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . if I do a push pull with that one I have to take off the handle bar is that right?


yes you will, you may also need to cut off the fan filter mounts, but that shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> If it was a 240 that would work but my XT45 is a 280. I already have a 240 in the bottom too.
> 
> On that not anyone mod the bottom for a 280? I think that would almost work better.


I could see that being possible with 850w or smaller PSU.



1300w evga g2 + Monsta 240


----------



## animal0307

Well if I didn't have the 280 mounted already I'd give it a shot but I think with the tabs for the tool box it wouldn't fit with out modding them because a 140 rad fits perfectly in a 5.25" bay. And I do t really feel like modding this case yet. So I think I will just run the 280 passively and o my push on the 240 I dont have my stuff OCd and its really just for the quite


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I could see that being possible with 850w or smaller PSU.
> 
> 
> 
> 1300w evga g2 + Monsta 240


Jonnyguru did a review of the G2 1300 watts and it was a tiny bit better then even the AX1200 and AX1200i but its far cheaper

So who wants to spend a ton of money when you can get something better AND cheaper

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=349


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Jonnyguru did a review of the G2 1300 watts and it was a tiny bit better then even the AX1200 and AX1200i but its far cheaper
> 
> So who wants to spend a ton of money when you can get something better AND cheaper
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=349


My point exactly, iv'e said this in the dream rig give away post 100 times now...

350$ 1200w psu? ORRRRR 180$ 1300w psu? Your choice!

*When buying Corsair you are being over charged to cover the development cost of Corsair link. Which i personally, can. not. stand.*

(i 100% ran out of space in this case, and didn't feel it deserved hours and hours of wire cutting, when this case is a place holder until I have time to do a tri-sli rebuild at the end of september. This case will then be used for a 24/7 folder)


----------



## KaptainAmerika

Not sure if this has been asked before. Can I use replacement parts for the Stryker on the Storm? My Storm is getting a bit old and it would be good to put a white top cfover and case front on it as I can buy these from the CM store.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaptainAmerika*
> 
> Not sure if this has been asked before. Can I use replacement parts for the Stryker on the Storm? My Storm is getting a bit old and it would be good to put a white top cfover and case front on it as I can buy these from the CM store.


Your question is a bit unclear. Storm is CM's gaming brand, not a specific model (Storm Trooper, Storm Stryker, Storm Enforcer, etc). Do you want to put components from a Stryker on a Trooper? If so, they are identical except for the colour, window, and the Stryker doesn't have e-sata but you can easily cut that part of the cover out if needed (the markings are there).


----------



## KaptainAmerika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Your question is a bit unclear. Storm is CM's gaming brand, not a specific model (Storm Trooper, Storm Stryker, Storm Enforcer, etc). Do you want to put components from a Stryker on a Trooper? If so, they are identical except for the colour, window, and the Stryker doesn't have e-sata but you can easily cut that part of the cover out if needed (the markings are there).


Yeah sorry - you got me right! I meant can I use the parts from the Storm Stryker on the Storm Trooper? Mainly the front panel and possibly the top cover.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaptainAmerika*
> 
> Yeah sorry - you got me right! I meant can I use the parts from the Storm Stryker on the Storm Trooper? Mainly the front panel and possibly the top cover.


Like I said, the design is identical, you might just have to cut out the e-sata hole.



The photo is slightly out of focus, but it's sharp enough. As you can see, there's a clear mark where you can cut it.


----------



## Riccmaster

Can someone also enlighten me how the LED controller on the storm trooper works? Is it just a simple switch or does the controller actually provides power?

The main reason behind this question is to know if different kind of fans also work for the controller, and if it works for more than 5 fans.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riccmaster*
> 
> Can someone also enlighten me how the LED controller on the storm trooper works? Is it just a simple switch or does the controller actually provides power?
> 
> The main reason behind this question is to know if different kind of fans also work for the controller, and if it works for more than 5 fans.


the controller is powered via sata, via the motherboard(at least, i think that's what that sata is for) But more specifically, yes you can run any 3 pin fan you want in place of the other ones, i would guess you can daisy chain a few extra on there, but iv'e never tried to see just how many it can handle. I run my case fans via the built in controller, and my rad fans via aftermarket controller.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riccmaster*
> 
> Can someone also enlighten me how the LED controller on the storm trooper works? Is it just a simple switch or does the controller actually provides power?
> 
> The main reason behind this question is to know if different kind of fans also work for the controller, and if it works for more than 5 fans.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> the controller is powered via sata, via the motherboard(at least, i think that's what that sata is for) But more specifically, yes you can run any 3 pin fan you want in place of the other ones, i would guess you can daisy chain a few extra on there, but iv'e never tried to see just how many it can handle. I run my case fans via the built in controller, and my rad fans via aftermarket controller.
Click to expand...

sata? no, just a 4 pin molex and a maximum of 7 fans (officially) can be hooked up to them (1 A max per grey connector, 2x 0.5A max for the browns)
And it uses pulse power, so don't use LED fans (unless it's this or this) on it unless you set the controller on full speed but that kinda defeats the purpose of a fan controller


----------



## Riccmaster

So the fan controller included only works for CM fans? If I want to use Spectre pro fans for example (as these also have 2pins LED connectors), they won't work on it?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riccmaster*
> 
> So the fan controller included only works for CM fans? If I want to use Spectre pro fans for example (as these also have 2pins LED connectors), they won't work on it?


no, it works with all fans, but because the fan controller uses pulse rather than constant power most LED fans blink unless set at highest speed. I'm 100% sure the Spectre fans work, as for the LED connector idk about that.. What I mean is I never used the LED connectors of the fan controller with any other fans


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> sata? no, just a 4 pin molex and a maximum of 7 fans (officially) can be hooked up to them (1 A max per grey connector, 2x 0.5A max for the browns)
> And it uses pulse power, so don't use LED fans (unless it's this or this) on it unless you set the controller on full speed but that kinda defeats the purpose of a fan controller


That sata must be for the hot ports or something then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riccmaster*
> 
> So the fan controller included only works for CM fans? If I want to use Spectre pro fans for example (as these also have 2pins LED connectors), they won't work on it?


The controller will work for any 3 pin fan, the 2pin should also work with any 2pin led fan.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riccmaster*
> 
> Can someone also enlighten me how the LED controller on the storm trooper works? Is it just a simple switch or does the controller actually provides power?
> 
> The main reason behind this question is to know if different kind of fans also work for the controller, and if it works for more than 5 fans.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> sata? no, just a 4 pin molex and a maximum of 7 fans (officially) can be hooked up to them (1 A max per grey connector, 2x 0.5A max for the browns)
> And it uses pulse power, so don't use LED fans (unless it's this or this) on it unless you set the controller on full speed but that kinda defeats the purpose of a fan controller


this !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riccmaster*
> 
> So the fan controller included only works for CM fans? If I want to use Spectre pro fans for example (as these also have 2pins LED connectors), they won't work on it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That sata must be for the hot ports or something then.
> The controller will work for any 3 pin fan, the 2pin should also work with any 2pin led fan.


not true.
i have seen 1 after market non cooler master fan with the correct leds idr which though some 2 pin fans you will ruin either fan or led controller or both.... the reason is some just use it as a switch ( on or off but it is just a piece of metal bridging 2 contacts. the led controller actually provides 5v


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> *That sata must be for the hot ports or something then.*
> The controller will work for any 3 pin fan, the 2pin should also work with any 2pin led fan.


Yes, it's for the hot swap bay (X-Dock)


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> this !~
> 
> not true.
> i have seen 1 after market non cooler master fan with the correct leds idr which though some 2 pin fans you will ruin either fan or led controller or both.... the reason is *some just use it as a switch ( on or off but it is just a piece of metal bridging 2 contacts. the led controller actually provides 5v*


Agreed. Be careful for that because the power from the fan can fry the controller.


----------



## luckylinux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> huh? i had one break as well.
> 
> but there is a thing such as customer support. cm is up there @ swiftech level. not a 10/10 but i would say 9/10 have you tried calling them?i think if you do you will be pleasantly surprised


Much to Coolermaster's support credit as well as the reseller's, I received a new replacement case in about a week







. Works perfectly this time: no broken standoffs and no loosen ones either.
I was so much in a hurry I bough a brand new one







while the first was on RMA: works perfectly as well.
Now I got 2 x Storm Strykers without any issue







. Seems like I really was very unlucky with the first one.

Anyway ... Very good support from Coolermaster


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> this !~
> 
> not true.
> i have seen 1 after market non cooler master fan with the correct leds idr which though some 2 pin fans you will ruin either fan or led controller or both.... the reason is some just use it as a switch ( on or off but it is just a piece of metal bridging 2 contacts. the led controller actually provides 5v


hmm, interesting. If i hadn't cut off my LED leads I would do some experimenting with this.

I do know that corsair, scythe, and a few other random CompUSA fan's work fine in the 3pin.


----------



## Riccmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> this !~
> 
> not true.
> i have seen 1 after market non cooler master fan with the correct leds idr which though some 2 pin fans you will ruin either fan or led controller or both.... the reason is some just use it as a switch ( on or off but it is just a piece of metal bridging 2 contacts. the led controller actually provides 5v


That's a shame, really.







The LEDs of the CM fans aren't really impressive, as they just shine four beams in each direction. So I was thinking to replace these with Spectre Pro fans (because of the better LED lightning, airflow, less noise and good reviews), but I guess I need to purchase the Hydra Pro with it in order to control the LEDs.








The good thing about Hydra pro is that I can control more than 5 fans due to the high output power.


----------



## Riccmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Externoclator*


Could you please give me the name of the fan controller you're using?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riccmaster*
> 
> That's a shame, really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The LEDs of the CM fans aren't really impressive, as they just shine four beams in each direction. So I was thinking to replace these with Spectre Pro fans (because of the better LED lightning, airflow, less noise and good reviews), but I guess I need to purchase the Hydra Pro with it in order to control the LEDs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The good thing about Hydra pro is that I can control more than 5 fans due to the high output power.


there are other ways to do it. 5v coil relay for example.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> there are other ways to do it. 5v coil relay for example.


True. Though I'm almost too afraid to mention the word "relay" after the argument that followed last time


----------



## Riccmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> True. Though I'm almost too afraid to mention the word "relay" after the argument that followed last time


Well it's called relais over here.









Anyway, it seems like a good idea. With a selfmade mini circuit board I can establish something like that. The question is if the power output of the CM LED controller will be enough for a relay. You think that three relays of approx. 450mW can be powered (total of 1350mW/1.35W) from that button?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riccmaster*
> 
> Well it's called relais over here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, it seems like a good idea. With a selfmade mini circuit board I can establish something like that. The question is if the power output of the CM LED controller will be enough for a relay. You think that three relays of approx. 450mW can be powered (total of 1350mW/1.35W) from that button?


Why three? Can't you just connect one relay and then connect the three loads in parallel to the switched side (just make sure their polarities are the same)? I can't see any problems with this method.


----------



## Riccmaster

Because there isn't, but I was thinking if the button can control the fan leds through relays, they should control case light leds too.









But it was more a question to see if it was possible or do-able. CM seems to be rather quiet about the output.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riccmaster*
> 
> Because there isn't, but I was thinking if the button can control the fan leds through relays, they should control case light leds too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it was more a question to see if it was possible or do-able. CM seems to be rather quiet about the output.


Connecting case lights through a relay won't be a problem as long as the coils don't draw more power than the controller can provide. On the other side you can connect as many loads as you want as you don't exceed the relay's rating (just make sure not to mix components with different voltages). Have you tried emailing customer support for the ratings?


----------



## Riccmaster

Not yet, but as stated previously in this thread that the three fan led cables may not be split, I don't suspect the ratings to be too high though.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riccmaster*
> 
> Well it's called relais over here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, it seems like a good idea. With a selfmade mini circuit board I can establish something like that. The question is if the power output of the CM LED controller will be enough for a relay. You think that three relays of approx. 450mW can be powered (total of 1350mW/1.35W) from that button?


iirc 1a
as for the underlined. i am sorry to hear that. i think there is an ointment for that







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Why three? Can't you just connect one relay and then connect the three loads in parallel to the switched side (just make sure their polarities are the same)? I can't see any problems with this method.


or you could just get a Multi pole relay
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Connecting case lights through a relay won't be a problem as long as the coils don't draw more power than the controller can provide. On the other side you can connect as many loads as you want as you don't exceed the relay's rating (just make sure not to mix components with different voltages). Have you tried emailing customer support for the ratings?


or see above


----------



## SLK

After owning my trooper for a year and then giving it to a friend I decided to get a Fractal R4 and was unhappy with that. So I bought a Stryker.

Sheet metal feels thinner a year later and the case came in dented. I could not dent my trooper easily but this one is definitely more flimsy.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riccmaster*
> 
> That's a shame, really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The LEDs of the CM fans aren't really impressive, as they just shine four beams in each direction. So I was thinking to replace these with Spectre Pro fans (because of the better LED lightning, airflow, less noise and good reviews), but I guess I need to purchase the Hydra Pro with it in order to control the LEDs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The good thing about Hydra pro is that I can control more than 5 fans due to the high output power.


I totally agree. CM fans just don't look impression, their LEDs patterns just don't stand out to others. It is a shame that BitFenix Spectre Pro fans won't work with the LED controller. They do have a 2-pin connector for LEDs, but it's a different type of connector. They come default with a jumper connected so you don't have to worry at all about the 2-pin connector if you want LEDs to stay on all the time. You can control the LEDs on/off ability on Spectre Pro fans if you also have a BitFenix Recon fan controller or that other controller BitFenix makes.


----------



## Externoclator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riccmaster*
> 
> Could you please give me the name of the fan controller you're using?


Sure man here is the link to the controller sold in amazon.
Also its not just a fan controller it has thermometers that monitor the temperature of my cpu and both gpu's

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00C5WUDYE/ref=oh_details_o06_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Riccmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> I totally agree. CM fans just don't look impression, their LEDs patterns just don't stand out to others. It is a shame that BitFenix Spectre Pro fans won't work with the LED controller. They do have a 2-pin connector for LEDs, but it's a different type of connector. They come default with a jumper connected so you don't have to worry at all about the 2-pin connector if you want LEDs to stay on all the time. You can control the LEDs on/off ability on Spectre Pro fans if you also have a BitFenix Recon fan controller or that other controller BitFenix makes.


If it works on Recon, that would probably solve this problem, but it only works on Hydra pro which is kind of a bummer. Hydra pro only has slidable fan control with no temperature sensors, what the recon does have.
I still can't find any reason why the Recon doesn't support the LED control, though. So much trouble now.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Externoclator*
> 
> Sure man here is the link to the controller sold in amazon.
> Also its not just a fan controller it has thermometers that monitor the temperature of my cpu and both gpu's
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00C5WUDYE/ref=oh_details_o06_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Thanks


----------



## skupples

I just wanted to note that my Scythe Case fans (that are hooked to the stock controller) only spin when the controller is set to 4/6th's of the way on.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I just wanted to note that my Scythe Case fans (that are hooked to the stock controller) only spin when the controller is set to 4/6th's of the way on.


Which Scythe fans? And does that happen with other fans too? Seems like a faulty pcb

Back in the day I had 7 Scythe GT 1450rpm hooked up the case fan controller and had no issues at all.


----------



## Riccmaster

Hmm, interesting. I think I have found something.









Instead of using the LED control button on the case, there is a 5.25" bay called the Lamptron Hummer 5-port military switch. It has total of 5 military switches on it that allows you do connect or disconnect a 12V molex. The interesting part of this is that the switches itself are not 'force-powered', meaning that any kind of DC voltage under 12 can be plugged on, like any LED, EL-wire or the casefan's LEDs of Spectre pro.

If I buy this, I don't need to mess around with 5v coil relays and can switch almost anything. The design itself also looks pretty cool!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Which Scythe fans? And does that happen with other fans too? Seems like a faulty pcb
> 
> Back in the day I had 7 Scythe GT 1450rpm hooked up the case fan controller and had no issues at all.


Slip Stream... You can tell they are getting the pulse power, as they just kinda rock band and forth, but it requires a good bit of power through the controller to get them spinning.

(slip stream's suck, they tick, click, and wurr at low rpm)


----------



## Drsolders

What is the max thickness 240 rad on top? if i go with the black ice stealth gt 240 on top can i put 2 sp120's inside in push? can i mount two sp120s on top under the handle region with the radiator inside in pull? please help me


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drsolders*
> 
> What is the max thickness 240 rad on top? if i go with the black ice stealth gt 240 on top can i put 2 sp120's inside in push? can i mount two sp120s on top under the handle region with the radiator inside in pull? please help me


you can install the black ice stealth gt with two SP120s in push. You can mount fans on the top for a push pull configuration but they will either need to be slim fans, or you have to get a dremel and mod the top part of the case.


----------



## skupples

Don't buy corsair fans! Cheaper, better, quieter... ( i have one CSP120 fan, and i swear its louder then 12 typhoons)

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10323/

i'll upload some pics... sec... (if i can get enough light in this room tonight)


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Don't buy corsair fans! Cheaper, better, quieter...
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10323/


this is very true, the scythe fans perform better, are quieter and are cheaper.

But there are those of us who are willing to sacrifice a couple notches in performance for the looks of the corsair fans for aesthetic based builds









and then there are those of us who have corsair fans for aesthetic builds and scythe fans for benching/high performance builds


----------



## skupples

OK here we go, terrible quality, but you get the point...


(fruit snack!!!!)



ok, so a few things... Because I was cheep and didn't buy a rad mount i can't get a fan in the furthest back slot, well I could, but I have no access to a drill for awhile... Second, the fan closest to the front was modded in by dremmeling out a good section of the case, as the top of the case only has 240 space.. Last, i had to remove the handle, and cut out a section of the lid to allow for fan space.


----------



## szeged

Did you mod the handle back in? or did you leave it out? there was a guide on getting the fan in and getting the handle back in, though with a really heavy case i wouldnt suggest using the handle again, just for aesthetics really.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Did you mod the handle back in? or did you leave it out? there was a guide on getting the fan in and getting the handle back in, though with a really heavy case i wouldnt suggest using the handle again, just for aesthetics really.


I thought about it, then decided I would only want it back on if it actually worked, and as I have no access to a rivet gun, it wouldn't.... THEN, when i decided to re-attach it for aesthetic sake, i couldn't find it.

This case must be pushing 60-70lbs. Or more, maybe i'll drop it on a bathroom scale.

(easiest way to remove a rivet: High quality drill bit, lube, patience, slow drill speed, tapered punch)


----------



## szeged

my trooper was doing about 70 lbs also when it was my main rig lol, crazy how fast the thing fills up. glad i moved main rig to the 900D, now onto the caselabs tx10-D for the next planned build is gonna be insanely heavy lol


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> easiest way to remove a rivet: High quality drill bit, lube, patience, slow drill speed, tapered punch


Or just remove the rivet with a dremel; cut the top and use a screw driver to push the rest out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> my trooper was doing about 70 lbs also when it was my main rig lol, crazy how fast the thing fills up. glad i moved main rig to the 900D, now onto the caselabs tx10-D for the next planned build is gonna be insanely heavy lol


Going to a Case Labs too! So much room..I wonder how long it will take untill I need a pedestal again


----------



## szeged

The 900D has tons of room, its just a few inches smaller than the sth10 from caselabs, but i need the absolute biggest case available outside of a custom made one for the build i plan on doing next lol.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Or just remove the rivet with a dremel; cut the top and use a screw driver to push the rest out.
> Going to a Case Labs too! So much room..I wonder how long it will take untill I need a pedestal again


I had much better luck with a drill over dremel. Not sure which head you used, but my basic set didn't have a proper tool I felt. but to each his own.

Iv'e been looking into the sth10... Quit messing around and go straight for the beast.


----------



## genetial

my CM stryker


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Did you mod the handle back in? or did you leave it out? there was a guide on getting the fan in and getting the handle back in, though with a really heavy case i wouldnt suggest using the handle again, just for aesthetics really.


or mod it with bar steel and nuts/bolts... and you can still use it np


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *genetial*
> 
> my CM stryker





welcome


----------



## azcamm28

Well just had the multimeter on the LED plugs from the LED button and mine is putting out 12 volts for the LEDs not 5v so gonna try some bitfenix LED strips i think.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I thought about it, then decided I would only want it back on if it actually worked, and as I have no access to a rivet gun, it wouldn't.... THEN, when i decided to re-attach it for aesthetic sake, i couldn't find it.
> 
> This case must be pushing 60-70lbs. Or more, maybe i'll drop it on a bathroom scale.
> 
> *(easiest way to remove a rivet: High quality drill bit, lube, patience, slow drill speed, tapered punch)*


Why all that? When I painted my old Enforcer, I just put a 3mm bit in the center (on the outside) and drilled it out (no lubrication, full speed, etc). And on the few that weren't tight enough I gripped the other side with long pliers.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I had much better luck with a drill over dremel. Not sure which head you used, but my basic set didn't have a proper tool I felt. but to each his own.
> 
> Iv'e been looking into the sth10... Quit messing around and go straight for the beast.


this cutting wheel

As for CaseLabs I opted for the M8 as my budget is just too tight for any else, not to mention the shipping cost are HUGE!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *genetial*
> 
> my CM stryker


Nice and clean... Welcome to OCN and the Club!
























+rep, zero rep gone.


----------



## foreign03

Just finished swapping motherboards and went from 3770k to 3930k


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> this cutting wheel
> 
> As for CaseLabs I opted for the M8 as my budget is just too tight for any else, not to mention the shipping cost are HUGE!


Forgot to mention, one of the many benefits of living in South Florida is that i'm only a few hours away from Performance PC's store... They charge 650$ for STH10(100$ more then from caselabs site), High markup, but i'm guessing its due to the shipping THEY pay to get it to them. Maybe at that markup they assemble it for you.

edit:

from ppc's site... ***IN STOCK!! For those that cant wait the 7-10 days with CaseLabs and want an immediate shipment we picked out the best options and have stocked some of these fine cases for you! ****
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Why all that? When I painted my old Enforcer, I just put a 3mm bit in the center (on the outside) and drilled it out (no lubrication, full speed, etc). And on the few that weren't tight enough I gripped the other side with long pliers.


for some reason this post didnt post, so i'm reposting without double posting...

I was having issues with the rivets (in this case) melting to the case when using a cutting wheel. So, after about an hour of frustration I asked my Electrician neighbor what he recommended. He told me to drill them out at a slow speed with lots of force, then just punch the butt out. This worked WAY better for me... I guess that list makes it look like a massive time consuming project to people, but it really isn't. I had all the rivets out with in 5 minutes doing it this way. It also looked allot cleaner then my attempts with a dremel.

The dremel was by far the best tool for extending the top air ports to fit a 360... (besides a pneumatic scissor)


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azcamm28*
> 
> Well just had the multimeter on the LED plugs from the LED button and mine is putting out 12 volts for the LEDs not 5v so gonna try some bitfenix LED strips i think.


my bad i may of got them confused with the leds in the control panel. but great ketch


----------



## Drsolders

Hey so i asked a guy who posted on here where he got psu covers for this, and he said on the cm website well i have not been able to find them on there do any of you guys know where i could buy one? I dont care about color as i can always change that but a psu cover would add a nice look to my build


----------



## Mega Man

you can either buy a used one ( haf x psu cover )
have someone make you one or make your own


----------



## Drsolders

will the haf x one fit perfectly in there? or will there need to be modding (ie drilling holes)


----------



## Drsolders

and where can i buy it, google is getting me nowhere


----------



## genetial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Nice and clean... Welcome to OCN and the Club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep, zero rep gone.


Thanks bro!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *genetial*
> 
> my CM stryker
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










&








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> Just finished swapping motherboards and went from 3770k to 3930k


Looks amazing! Just wondering though, doesn't Asus always recommend using all (blue) colored RAM slots first? So in your case both left and right slots.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drsolders*
> 
> will the haf x one fit perfectly in there? or will there need to be modding (ie drilling holes)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drsolders*
> 
> and where can i buy it, google is getting me nowhere


The HAF X psu cover is no longer for sale. But if you should find one, it will fit without modding.

ps; you can edit your post in the left bottom (pencil)


----------



## Mega Man

grim you might like my newest upgrade... makes my case look small


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## short4atrooper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> grim you might like my newest upgrade... makes my case look small
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is an amazing stryker , I bow to your build Sir


----------



## foreign03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks amazing! Just wondering though, doesn't Asus always recommend using all (blue) colored RAM slots first? So in your case both left and right slots.
> 
> The HAF X psu cover is no longer for sale. But if you should find one, it will fit without modding.
> 
> ps; you can edit your post in the left bottom (pencil)


Lol yeah the pic was taken one minute after I filled the loop. I just temporarily put the memory sticks in just for the pic. They are all in the blue dims now. It's a decent cpu aswell just put it up too 4.7 ghz at 1.35 was stable straight from the change. I just have to tweak it to see how low voltage I can get and probably bump up the cpu ratio to 4.8 - 4.9 ghz. Under prime 95 temps at 4.7 stayed below 60c so a bit of headroom left temp wise.


----------



## short4atrooper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *genetial*
> 
> my CM stryker


I love the build, I'm going for a similar color scheme but with a aio cooler,great job!!
nice gundams too!


----------



## adamski07

More stuffs arrived for my Project Imagination from aqua-computer. Check out my log. link in my sig.











First among Trooper case?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> grim you might like my newest upgrade... makes my case look small
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










&







, that looks ...just WOW.








So here comes the question barrage: Did you forgot to power the lowest gpu or on is that on purpose? Why the QDC in that position and how easy do you find them to disconnect? LOL at the black fan..what, no mosfet water block?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> Lol yeah the pic was taken one minute after I filled the loop. I just temporarily put the memory sticks in just for the pic. They are all in the blue dims now. It's a decent cpu aswell just put it up too 4.7 ghz at 1.35 was stable straight from the change. I just have to tweak it to see how low voltage I can get and probably bump up the cpu ratio to 4.8 - 4.9 ghz. Under prime 95 temps at 4.7 stayed below 60c so a bit of headroom left temp wise.


I really would've wanted sockett 2011 but the price








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> More stuffs arrived for my Project Imagination from aqua-computer. Check out my log. link in my sig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First among Trooper case?


Awesome!


----------



## genetial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *short4atrooper*
> 
> I love the build, I'm going for a similar color scheme but with a aio cooler,great job!!
> nice gundams too!


Thanks! the gundam kit is a strike freedom 1/60 perfect grade by the way!


----------



## Adam101

Hey guys,

So just a quick question. Regarding the say h110i/h220 closer loop coolers.

Can someone tell me how to arrange/install it using only two fans on the radiator. For eg do I install the two fans INSIDE the case roof first with the radiator attached in PULL (so pulling air through and out the top. Or the radiator first inside my case roof with two fans PUSHING air through the radiator and out the top.. Sorry to be confusing lol, I know I can remove the handle and to push/pull but for now just wondering about this?

Thank you!!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *genetial*
> 
> Thanks! the gundam kit is a strike freedom 1/60 perfect grade by the way!


I use to build those WAYYYY back in the day, then re-sell them on Ebay! Ahhh good times!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam101*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> So just a quick question. Regarding the say h110i/h220 closer loop coolers.
> 
> Can someone tell me how to arrange/install it using only two fans on the radiator. For eg do I install the two fans INSIDE the case roof first with the radiator attached in PULL (so pulling air through and out the top. Or the radiator first inside my case roof with two fans PUSHING air through the radiator and out the top.. Sorry to be confusing lol, I know I can remove the handle and to push/pull but for now just wondering about this?
> 
> Thank you!!


That's really up to you... I would do it this way...

Fans on the bottom of the rad(inside case), top of the rad screwed into the top of the case(remove stock 200mm fan, drop in some screws). Win.


----------



## genetial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam101*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> So just a quick question. Regarding the say h110i/h220 closer loop coolers.
> 
> Can someone tell me how to arrange/install it using only two fans on the radiator. For eg do I install the two fans INSIDE the case roof first with the radiator attached in PULL (so pulling air through and out the top. Or the radiator first inside my case roof with two fans PUSHING air through the radiator and out the top.. Sorry to be confusing lol, I know I can remove the handle and to push/pull but for now just wondering about this?
> 
> Thank you!!


if your about to install 240 radiator and not planing to push and pull, always prioritize the air push.


----------



## genetial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I use to build those WAYYYY back in the day, then re-sell them on Ebay! Ahhh good times!
> .


hehe! im also collecting before, then give it to my cousins way back in high school. but starting to collecting again. i wish my wife is not angry lolz!

by the way the PC that i assemble is for my wife. a gift on her b-day. shes really a more extreme gamer than me.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *genetial*
> 
> hehe! im also collecting before, then give it to my cousins way back in high school. but starting to collecting again. i wish my wife is not angry lolz!
> 
> by the way the PC that i assemble is for my wife. a gift on her b-day. shes really a more extreme gamer than me.


I use to build them, my friend would decal/paint them, then i would ebay-list them... This was back in the late 90's when i was in middle school.









You should be able to find pic's of this setup(generic type A) in the thread gallery.

One of my best friends growing up was from Guam!


----------



## Adam101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *genetial*
> 
> if your about to install 240 radiator and not planing to push and pull, always prioritize the air push.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I use to build those WAYYYY back in the day, then re-sell them on Ebay! Ahhh good times!
> That's really up to you... I would do it this way...
> 
> Fans on the bottom of the rad(inside case), top of the rad screwed into the top of the case(remove stock 200mm fan, drop in some screws). Win.


Thank you Both! I had read about many different ways and began thinking which way would be better, be it if only slightly better.


----------



## jonaskint

You know you're making your quad channel a dual channel by putting your ram at one side? If you put it in the ram banks with the same color, you would have quad channel memory

Edit: Sorry, didn't read your next post! Clean build btw!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam101*
> 
> Thank you Both! I had read about many different ways and began thinking which way would be better, be it if only slightly better.


It's almost no difference, unless you are a mem-bencher or something!

btw, zero rep is ugly, so good bye to that!


----------



## genetial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's almost no difference, unless you are a mem-bencher or something!
> 
> btw, zero rep is ugly, so good bye to that!


i would like to see photos of your rig by the way!


----------



## foreign03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonaskint*
> 
> You know you're making your quad channel a dual channel by putting your ram at one side? If you put it in the ram banks with the same color, you would have quad channel memory
> 
> Edit: Sorry, didn't read your next post! Clean build btw!


Thankyou it was my second attempt at watercooling.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> Thankyou it was my second attempt at watercooling.


Looks epic, Much cleaner then my current (1st custom) loop.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , that looks ...just WOW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here comes the question barrage: Did you forgot to power the lowest gpu or on is that on purpose? Why the QDC in that position and how easy do you find them to disconnect? LOL at the black fan..what, no mosfet water block?
> I really would've wanted sockett 2011 but the price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome!


2011 is meh imo intel can keep it !~

questions
i left it off because it is too close to my mobo to hook up with the riser i bought so i ordered a 90 deg pcie bracket and will install it or make it fit ( easier to mod a $20 bracket then a 60$ riser
the qdc is tilted ( i think that is what you ment ) because i did not cut the tubing straight and dont care. i am finishing my other things then will change tubing to black/white/red ... or a mixture of all 3.

before i do that. i will buy my fan controllers ( one from an ocn member that is just awesome, and an aquaero + multi switch ! ), do my own custom size cables/sleeving for psu, and hopefully get my pedestal and 6x quad120 monstas .... i need dwood to come back dang it i am going to include my 750w for my 2 lower gpus !~ ( which is housed in my pedestal )
still praying he is ok. it really is not like him to not post an update once in a blue moon.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam101*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> So just a quick question. Regarding the say h110i/h220 closer loop coolers.
> 
> Can someone tell me how to arrange/install it using only two fans on the radiator. For eg do I install the two fans INSIDE the case roof first with the radiator attached in PULL (so pulling air through and out the top. Or the radiator first inside my case roof with two fans PUSHING air through the radiator and out the top.. Sorry to be confusing lol, I know I can remove the handle and to push/pull but for now just wondering about this?
> 
> Thank you!!


easy dremmel and drill

it depends on your setup. think about how you want it and how many intakes/ exhausts you have / need
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I use to build those WAYYYY back in the day, then re-sell them on Ebay! Ahhh good times!
> That's really up to you... I would do it this way...
> 
> Fans on the bottom of the rad(inside case), top of the rad screwed into the top of the case(remove stock 200mm fan, drop in some screws). Win.


i disagree.

cleaning is much easier in pull then in push !~ much much easier. but it depends on what rad you using


----------



## dakooder

This case has the potential to be one of the best cases out there! I just wish(and im sure there are 1,000,000 people out there who agree with me) that if CM could release a 2.0 version of the stryker and just add 25mm to the top so that you can fit a rad up to 50mm thick AND a 25mm fan it would be perfect. I can only wish and wait for CM to do this!


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakooder*
> 
> This case has the potential to be one of the best cases out there! I just wish(and im sure there are 1,000,000 people out there who agree with me) that if CM could release a 2.0 version of the stryker and just add 25mm to the top so that you can fit a rad up to 50mm thick AND a 25mm fan it would be perfect. I can only wish and wait for CM to do this!


I agree.

Here are my revision suggestions I've thought about:

-Allow space for a push/pull configuration on top INSIDE the case
-Remove the SofTouch coating and just paint match, it's a dust collector and not easy to clean
-Remove the drilled venting from all places as it does not get filtered and hinders people who want to keep all air filtered
-Allow fan mounting on the rear of the drive cages for those who do not use the cages for drives
-front mounted hinges for the side panels
-better quality rubber grommets

Sadly they will just redesign it though instead of a revision.


----------



## SortOfGrim

All of the above and

- wheels!
- a psu cover
- no fan control,
- separated front audio jacks and usb ports,
- a large window (standard),
- a larger right side door (cable management),
- no toolbox,
- CaseLabs hinges for doors
- removable 5.25" mounting brackets

and stretching it now:
- an optional pedestal


----------



## szeged

optional pedestal would make me use my trooper more often instead of putting secondary rigs into it. Maybe they should just copy some caselab internal ideas and put the cooler master touch on the outside


----------



## dakooder

caselab cases are great but that price tag though... $300 for their cheapest case and i mean thats really pushing most peoples budget. I wish they would make some cheaper cases but i assume the quality of them are amazing?


----------



## Terra44

Hi Dakooder and all others that would like to put a full size 360mm radiator in push pull in the top of your case, and still retain a working handle , front x dock and only lose the back part of one drive bay.

Go here and have a look at the video. http://terra-x.com.au/storm-trooper-360mm-radiator-install/

I think it will solve your problems.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakooder*
> 
> caselab cases are great but that price tag though... $300 for their cheapest case and i mean thats really pushing most peoples budget. I wish they would make some cheaper cases but i assume the quality of them are amazing?


top notch... but uggrry as hell imo. i would just get a fq case... talk about good looks !~


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terra44*
> 
> Hi Dakooder and all others that would like to put a full size 360mm radiator in push pull in the top of your case, and still retain a working handle , front x dock and only lose the back part of one drive bay.
> 
> Go here and have a look at the video. http://terra-x.com.au/storm-trooper-360mm-radiator-install/
> 
> I think it will solve your problems.


Very nice find! That kit looks high quality. +rep!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terra44*
> 
> Hi Dakooder and all others that would like to put a full size 360mm radiator in push pull in the top of your case, and still retain a working handle , front x dock and only lose the back part of one drive bay.
> 
> Go here and have a look at the video. http://terra-x.com.au/storm-trooper-360mm-radiator-install/
> 
> I think it will solve your problems.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Very nice find! That kit looks high quality. +rep!


pretty cool i just want the "hoop bracket"

i may just derivet mine and add in an extension . i cant give you all my ideas but i an 99% sure with my supports i wont lose any strength of the case either. will be cool if i do it. i may even be able to do 7 quad monstas when i get my pedestal built ( +daul psus ) caselabs eat your heart out !~ ( granted my pedestal alone will add over a foot to the height, but it will look sexay !~ )


----------



## dakooder

i mean the stryker still supports plenty of radiators its just the clearance i have an issue with. Your video still shows that the fans get soo close to that mobo and if it hard large heatsinks it may even obstruct it. I dont mind throwing a black ice gt slim at the top and a thicker rad at the bottom.


----------



## adamski07

Subscribe on my build log for more!







What do guys think of this?


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Subscribe on my build log for more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do guys think of this?


I think you're crazy and I love it!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Subscribe on my build log for more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do guys think of this?










YOU ARE MISSING SOMETHING!!! (that is sarcasm for the people that can't hear it in my typing)

Talking about revisions all ready? Well I think CM needs to look at this one, because I think there is a new player in the case market. I know it's not in the price class as this case, but man, they took just about every good idea out there, put it in this case, then added a couple more great ideas. This might be one of the best thought out cases I've ever seen.

*Phanteks Enthoo Primo*


----------



## CM Phaedrus

http://coolermaster-usa.com/microsite/hafstacker/

Keep an eye out at PAX.


----------



## dakooder

Will keep a close eye out!


----------



## jktmas

finally got around to re wiring when i got my new 1Ter Barracuda, i think it looks much better. next on my list is to get a better graphics card, sleeved cables, an ssd, new fans, and a kracken X60


----------



## skupples




----------



## memphissheik

Greetings & Salutations,

I ran across this case a few weeks back and then bumped into this thread about a week ago. After I came across this thread, I couldn't help but find some way to bring this case home.

Well folks, it arrived yesterday and I was able to pick it up this morning.
I've read post after post in this thread about the size of this thing but WOW.
You guys had me feeling like you were understating how massive this thing is. It's almost a full head taller than my last case and I used to think it was big.

I'm extremely impressed with the purchase and look forward to posting up pics. My stupid phone was running too low to take any before I left for work, but I'm starting this build asap after getting my first look at this thing.

Specs

I7 4770K

MSI Z87-GD65 GAMING Intel Z87 Motherboard OR Gigabyte Intel LGA1150 Motherboard GA-Z87X-UD4H {STILL on the fence, but I've narrowed it down to these two}

Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme

Patriot Viper 3 Extreme Performance Black Mamba PV316G213C1K
Enhanced Latency (11-11-11-30)

That's the base of this system, any thoughts.....advice?
I'm just ready to get down to it.
Have not decided on a video card, just want to make sure that radiator and fans fit.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Talking about revisions all ready? Well I think CM needs to look at this one, because I think there is a new player in the case market. I know it's not in the price class as this case, but man, they took just about every good idea out there, put it in this case, then added a couple more great ideas. This might be one of the best thought out cases I've ever seen.


I'd agree with you on that for sure. It is a great case and has many great options for any type of set up, air and water cooling, but my biggest problem with it is that it looks too much like an ordinary big, box computer. I think the Trooper and Stryker look better and still have great options, but Phanteks is moving right on up in the PC world. With their very first products that they came out with, being their CPU air coolers, performance wise they beat all their competition. And now they are creating their own PC case and PSU. I wish them luck branching out further into the PC world.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Talking about revisions all ready? Well I think CM needs to look at this one, because I think there is a new player in the case market. I know it's not in the price class as this case, but man, they took just about every good idea out there, put it in this case, then added a couple more great ideas. This might be one of the best thought out cases I've ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd agree with you on that for sure. It is a great case and has many great options for any type of set up, air and water cooling, but my biggest problem with it is that it looks too much like an ordinary big, box computer. I think the Trooper and Stryker look better and still have great options, but Phanteks is moving right on up in the PC world. With their very first products that they came out with, being their CPU air coolers, performance wise they beat all their competition. And now they are creating their own PC case and PSU. I wish them luck branching out further into the PC world.
Click to expand...

I agree, about the looks thing too, I don't see many people that bought the Trooper to like the looks of it. For the clean look, it's not too bad, I would put it in with my Lian Li. I could see it sitting on the left side of my desk flashing it's window at me when I walk up to it, hiding that really boring right side. I need to find a case somewere between a Lian Li and the Trooper, here is hoping CM can make a new Stacker that can live up to the name, it's got some BIG shoes to fill.


----------



## adamski07

Stacker's gonna be epic!


----------



## Martyr

So long time lurker first time poster. I have my Trooper and /love/ it. Was my first build and was pretty sold on the case and this i discovered this place...and you guys completely sold me on it. But now that I have my beast (I will get around to posting pics eventually once it's complete) I am looking into taking the plunge into water cooling. But before i do that i am going to get a second gtx 680 classified and keep them both submerged along with my Fx-8350. Having said that I am trying to figured out how to keep all of that hardware cilly. I know i will need at least 2 240rads to handle the heat. But i was thinking if i should rock a 3rd one just to insure cooling. But with that is it possible to do so while maintaining drive bays and my optical bay. I was thinking i could put one top, bottom, and____was thinking in the front were i have the fairly stock 2x120's but if i could get a rad in there i know i could keep the system nice and chilly. Thoughts? Concerns?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martyr*
> 
> So long time lurker first time poster. I have my Trooper and /love/ it. Was my first build and was pretty sold on the case and this i discovered this place...and you guys completely sold me on it. But now that I have my beast (I will get around to posting pics eventually once it's complete) I am looking into taking the plunge into water cooling. But before i do that i am going to get a second gtx 680 classified and keep them both submerged along with my Fx-8350. Having said that I am trying to figured out how to keep all of that hardware cilly. I know i will need at least 2 240rads to handle the heat. But i was thinking if i should rock a 3rd one just to insure cooling. But with that is it possible to do so while maintaining drive bays and my optical bay. I was thinking i could put one top, bottom, and____was thinking in the front were i have the fairly stock 2x120's but if i could get a rad in there i know i could keep the system nice and chilly. Thoughts? Concerns?


i do it with "L" brackets really easy to do ... ace hardware brackets and long screws/nutz


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Stacker's gonna be epic!


Oh yeah, the HAF Stacker is going to be awesome for a mid-tower. I just hope it has many of the features that Phanteks is appling to their new case even though it is a full-tower. I've been hearing that the HAF Stacker is going to have a quite a bit of metal mesh on it.









I will say that I won't be switching out cases for a long time. Some people call that "upgrading" but in my mind going from a Trooper / Stryker to anything else to me seems like "downgrading".


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Stacker's gonna be epic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, the HAF Stacker is going to be awesome for a mid-tower. I just hope it has many of the features that Phanteks is appling to their new case even though it is a full-tower. I've been hearing that the HAF Stacker is going to have a quite a bit of metal mesh on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will say that I won't be switching out cases for a long time. Some people call that "upgrading" but in my mind going from a Trooper / Stryker to anything else to me seems like "downgrading".
Click to expand...

They didn't say anything about the Stryker









Quote:



> Originally Posted by *CM Phaedrus*
> 
> This blows the HAF X out of the water. As well as just about every other case out there...


Oh wait they did kinda









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Phaedrus*
> 
> We're working on Storm too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The HAF Stacker is our product of the year though, and I think it will blow a few peoples' minds.


----------



## benben84

So I've been neglecting my computer cleaning for awhile and figured I'd show it off before I took it out to the garage for cleaning and make good use of my air compressor! lol









I'm going to be flipping my H100 fans to exhaust again and most likely will be cleaning parts with a toothbrush. I also might be testing out some LED strips on my fans and putting some on top finally as well.


----------



## dakooder

Where is the CPS for pc cases, and how do i call them?


----------



## skupples

And here i thought that front slot was an extra handle.


----------



## GoodInk

Nope that is in the back. I moved my beast several times before I discovered the opening in the back was braced for lifting, even though I knew that metal part was there. I just didn't put 2 and 2 together


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakooder*
> 
> Where is the CPS for pc cases, and how do i call them?


haha! I usually am only using it at night in the dark so never really noticed how dirty it really got except for the front panel. It still wasn't that dirty on the inside under the red lighting.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










wow..that's a looong time without care..tsk tsk









--

Btw, I have an empty trooper..what to do, what to do?


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> --
> 
> Btw, I have an empty trooper..what to do, what to do?


MOD it!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Nope that is in the back. I moved my beast several times before I discovered the opening in the back was braced for lifting, even though I knew that metal part was there. I just didn't put 2 and 2 together


It was a joke man! Iv'e only ever used the hot port as a second handle...


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Nope that is in the back. I moved my beast several times before I discovered the opening in the back was braced for lifting, even though I knew that metal part was there. I just didn't put 2 and 2 together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a joke man! Iv'e only ever used the hot port as a second handle...
Click to expand...

 I know, but it still made me remember the day I figured out I didn't need to use both hands on the one handle to lift it up on the desk.


----------



## foreign03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow..that's a looong time without care..tsk tsk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --
> 
> Btw, I have an empty trooper..what to do, what to do?


Custom loop custom loop


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Btw, I have an empty trooper..what to do, what to do?


Inverted ITX build


----------



## SortOfGrim

World smallest Trooper?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> World smallest Trooper?


Making a Storm Trooper themed tool box?


----------



## Neo_182

Ladies.........And or Gentlemen.

Small summer update to my girl. Nova Stryker.

First off , did a little cable management.

I'm still waiting on some cable management goodies I ordered from China so it'll look better than it does below.

-Before


-After


Replaced the front bay XSPC reservoir with a Monsoon series 2 ordered from FrozenCPU.



Purchased Bitspower Angled fittings & Longer Darkside extensions courtesy of Dazmode (Audio and USB extensions are Bitfenix Alchemy extensions.)




Here she is sittin' pretty on the corner of my desk.



Upcoming stuff I may/may not change that bothers me with this build:

- The stupid looking crossfire bridge. I've simmered over it for quite a bit and I've come up with something. I'll try to make it solid and fancier. Sort of like the premium SLI bridges EVGA has just released recently.


- A proper power supply cover.

- Anti-kink coils in white (What do you guys think - Would it make it too flashy?)


- Swapping out the CPU waterblock. Don't know what it is about this block. Performance is way off. It's not bad , but its not up to my standards. This may be due to being a sponsor sample.


- Watercooling the 7870s. But this is a BIG MAYBE the only blocks that are readily available are the EK black CSQ. And i'm not keen on them at all. I believe it would derive from the overall aesthetics of my build and for anyone who knows me personally , knows how critical I am with my systems. They gotta look and perform amazingly. On top of this I would have to squeeze in another dual radiator D5/reservoir and matching BP white fittings. Basically another 400-500$ give or take.


- Larger capacity drives and SSDs. (But that isn't on my list for immediate purchases.)

- And finally , most likely I will replace the power supply with a platinum rated unit.
I've RMA'd two of these 1000 watt Silent Pro Ms. And the one in use in my system right now has started making teeth cringing buzzing noises. Nothing that worries me right now , but that's a sign!

Anyway , that's all I've got for now!

Cheers everyone!

- Neo_182


----------



## skupples

Very nice!

I didn't realize companies sold pre-sleeved cables like that... This whole time iv'e been teaching my self to do it on an old PSU.


----------



## Neo_182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> I didn't realize companies sold pre-sleeved cables like that... This whole time iv'e been teaching my self to do it on an old PSU.


BitFenix offers their own variety of extensions in various colors under the name Alchemy.

Since I am in Canada I support Dazmode in-house brand which is called Darkside. I find that Darkside is much higher density and quality over Bitfenix.

I am with you on the sleeving part though , I know how to do it myself. Just too lazy and lack patience.
Its cheaper and more efficient for me to buy extensions pre-sleeved.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_182*
> 
> BitFenix offers their own variety of extensions in various colors under the name Alchemy.
> 
> Since I am in Canada I support Dazmode in-house brand which is called Darkside. I find that Darkside is much higher density and quality over Bitfenix.
> 
> I am with you on the sleeving part though , I know how to do it myself. Just too lazy and lack patience.
> Its cheaper and more efficient for me to buy extensions pre-sleeved.


The cords that come with my EVGA G2 1300w are MASSIVELY long, I would have to do allot of shortening, but that isn't a big deal... I may look into this, though I felt WAY cooler working on doing it my self... lol


----------



## GoodInk

Looks great Neo, I'm with you on the EK blocks, but if they are the only ones then go for it, it's not like you'll be able to see the circles too much anyways. I think I would skip the anti kink coils, I personally am not a fan of them. Have you ever thought about sleeving your own cables?


----------



## rawfuls

Have a curious question.

I'm off to college in less than a month, and I will be lugging the desktop (as well as my MacBook Pro) both into a dorm (I believe it's a double).
Obviously, to make it less of a hassle, I want to reduce the noise of this sucker and I also figure it might be time for an upgrade.

For now, I'm mainly looking at a CLC cooler to replace the Hyper 212+ I have.
In this particular case (the Storm Trooper), I'd need to route it as a exhaust in the back- is anybody doing this with a Corsair H80i?

Any opinions?

Also been looking for a replacement for my Reference 6950 which has a tiny little 30-60mm fan that spins up to a million RPMs and sounds like a jet engine preparing for takeoff.


----------



## skupples

I just wanted to say... EK blocks do THE BEST JOB cooling VRM's... A heavily looked over section of water cooling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rawfuls*
> 
> Have a curious question.
> 
> I'm off to college in less than a month, and I will be lugging the desktop (as well as my MacBook Pro) both into a dorm (I believe it's a double).
> Obviously, to make it less of a hassle, I want to reduce the noise of this sucker and I also figure it might be time for an upgrade.
> 
> For now, I'm mainly looking at a CLC cooler to replace the Hyper 212+ I have.
> In this particular case (the Storm Trooper), I'd need to route it as a exhaust in the back- is anybody doing this with a Corsair H80i?
> 
> Any opinions?
> 
> Also been looking for a replacement for my Reference 6950 which has a tiny little 30-60mm fan that spins up to a million RPMs and sounds like a jet engine preparing for takeoff.


I would wait to make your system quieter, you may actually enjoy the wash of noise coming from it once you get into your dorm.


----------



## Mega Man

got one inc for my board.... but i have to say i HATE the pom cover... it uggry
i hate ek designs

i think i am gonna have to make it work, i think it will hit the top rad in my case. we will see.... if so.... mod it !~


----------



## skupples

CSQ and Titan FC... Just for comparison. I know the picture quality is TERRIBLE. Hopefully I can find a decent camera this black friday.

You can't even see the CSQ design on the blocks them selves, it's only visible via the gpu link, which can easily be fixed by a non-lazy custom built solution.( or even one of the "custom" link kits)

(I could never bring my self to use reducers to hook up the mobo, so I basically wasted ~50$ on this version of the mobo)


----------



## Drsolders

what do you guys think of this layout?

I spend a LOT of time thinking out my builds , this one over two months and wont be getting it for another week or two but heres my plan. I need criticism and feedback. To let you know prior to this,

A: I know a 360 rad is overkill for cpu only , plan on getting a gpu block when the 9000 series is released.
B: Will be using SP-120's on the rad
C: It was done in paint by a paint newb so take that into consideration
D: This will be w/ a xspc 360 kit, i jumped up for the d5 pump
E: I'm also an amd fanboy


the xspc barbs will be replaced with bitspower 1/2 x 3/4 fittings
and primochil white tubing 1/2x3/4
of course just using distilled water and a kill coil


----------



## DutchSteph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drsolders*
> 
> what do you guys think of this layout?
> 
> I spend a LOT of time thinking out my builds , this one over two months and wont be getting it for another week or two but heres my plan. I need criticism and feedback. To let you know prior to this,
> 
> A: I know a 360 rad is overkill for cpu only , plan on getting a gpu block when the 9000 series is released.
> B: Will be using SP-120's on the rad
> C: It was done in paint by a paint newb so take that into consideration
> D: This will be w/ a xspc 360 kit, i jumped up for the d5 pump
> E: I'm also an amd fanboy
> 
> 
> the xspc barbs will be replaced with bitspower 1/2 x 3/4 fittings
> and primochil white tubing 1/2x3/4
> of course just using distilled water and a kill coil


Setup looks fine except of your front. You only have about 450mm in height there so fitting a 360 rad with the HDD and a bayres will be difficult, ifnot impossible.
Maybe find another spot for your HDD and with a single bay res, then it will be fine.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drsolders*
> 
> what do you guys think of this layout?
> 
> I spend a LOT of time thinking out my builds , this one over two months and wont be getting it for another week or two but heres my plan. I need criticism and feedback. To let you know prior to this,
> 
> A: I know a 360 rad is overkill for cpu only , plan on getting a gpu block when the 9000 series is released.
> B: Will be using SP-120's on the rad
> C: It was done in paint by a paint newb so take that into consideration
> D: This will be w/ a xspc 360 kit, i jumped up for the d5 pump
> E: I'm also an amd fanboy
> 
> 
> the xspc barbs will be replaced with bitspower 1/2 x 3/4 fittings
> and primochil white tubing 1/2x3/4
> of course just using distilled water and a kill coil


Few problems....

Keep in mind that My set-up is an 8350 with 2 7970's underwater aswell. AMD fan boy too...

You will not fit a 360 rad in front with a dual bay res let alone a dvd drive or a hdd adapter as well.. It just isn't going to happen..You will probably be able to get the hdd up there if you remove the bottom cm storm plate cover and cut that 2 screw bar portion out of the front bezel.l Here is a pic of an alphacool ut60 360mm I have to show. Yes, your xspc rad wont be 60mm but its the height were looking at...





If I were you I would do a similar loop to mine for your situation... Here is the specs. I will post pics in a few days regarding exactly what mine looks like.

alphacool ut60 240mm in bottom, with pull sp120's. (ends up perfectly level with bottom non removable portion of drive mounts)
xspc ex 240mm cross-flow in top w/ push sp120's. ( just enough space to clear my asus crosshair V formula -z vrm)
dual bay pump in middle, so you can easily use fill port (like first picture)

That would be fine for now. Later you could add a 120mm rad on back to give the gpu block and overall loop a little more cooling power.
Don't get the ex 280. It barely fits, with modding fan by 8 pin and it kinda sucks fyi. Its what I have up top right now until my ut60 240mm arrives for the bottom then my cross-flow 240's going in top just like suggested.

my next addition that includes these suggestions will be here by the end of the week, its already shipped from performance-pcs. I will give detailed pics and layout by the weekend so you can get a good idea. Now I'm a little short on rads for my loop even with my 120mm on back. but my future total includes ut60 240mm bottom, ut 45 360mm front with d5 series pump and res inside chassis behind the 360mm then ut30 360mm up top and may or may not keep the 120mm on back at that point. But im upgrading to what I suggested now to buy it in increments.

But just with the ex 280 and ex 240 and basically a ex 120 on back I have maxed the 7970's and got a 4.5 ghz overclock on the vish, at 1.38 volts. That the limit till what comes this week and in future


----------



## Drsolders

Oh ok i just had read there was room for a 360 if bother HDD cages are removed, aparently they were wrong so i will most likely put a 240 black ice gt stealth at the top w/ 2 sp120s in push and either a 120 in the back or another 240 in the bottom when i add a gpu


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drsolders*
> 
> Oh ok i just had read there was room for a 360 if bother HDD cages are removed, aparently they were wrong so i will most likely put a 240 black ice gt stealth at the top w/ 2 sp120s in push and either a 120 in the back or another 240 in the bottom when i add a gpu


by stealth will work nicely, and for future you I use and suggest the ut60 for a few reasons...

1. perfect thickness at 60mm with a sp120 fan in pull to still be able to put he'd caddy over it.

2. has multi port function that is perfect for drain port on bottom.

3. better performance than ex240 x flow because you can run fans slower

rx 240 is a little cheaper but I like the plug opportunities for drain and accesories

Just to clarify. you can fit a 360 rad in front with custom mounting but not with your dual bay res or and bay res to be honest. hope my insights helped I'll be sure to post pictures when my rad and drain come in this week


----------



## skupples

PLEASE don't buy Corsair fans. Go for ap-14 high speed gentle typhoons. Quieter, faster, more SP, oh and they cost less... I have ONE Corsair SP fan in my case, and I swear it's as loud as 12 typhoons.

Also, I would top mount the 360, and get a 240x80thick for the bottom of the case. Why? Because that's what I did, and it works AMAZINGLY well.

If you vertically mount that 360 you pretty much destroy all other possibilities of having any more rads(bigger then 120.1) on the inside of the case.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> PLEASE don't buy Corsair fans. Go for ap-14 high speed gentle typhoons. Quieter, faster, more SP, oh and they cost less... I have ONE Corsair SP fan in my case, and I swear it's as loud as 12 typhoons.
> 
> Also, I would top mount the 360, and get a 240x80thick for the bottom of the case. Why? Because that's what I did, and it works AMAZINGLY well.
> 
> If you vertically mount that 360 you pretty much destroy all other possibilities of having any more rads(bigger then 120.1) on the inside of the case.


I just don't like a monster rad on bottom looks so out of place and its works just as well the other way. yes the typhoons may be better but defiantly don't cost less and you can still get a 360 up top with the 360 front as well as 240 bottom or a 280 top not just 120 back is left...


----------



## skupples

hmmm.... Prices must of come down since I bought my fans. Typhoons are still 17.50 a piece, corsairs are now 25 for two.

to each his own as to what looks out of place.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> hmmm.... Prices must of come down since I bought my fans. Typhoons are still 17.50 a piece, corsairs are now 25 for two.
> 
> to each his own as to what looks out of place.


I agree! thats just my opinion









Whatever Works!

.....Ya they have dropped tho, little better. Only reason I would choose the corsair's over the typhoons is because they are easy to find locally at tiger direct, micro center, fry's, ect


----------



## 1Lt Bob

Small update on stuff i changed recently:
-Changed my raystorm block for an EK block, performance is worse than before for some reason, but it look better
-added a ram block on my trident-x 2400
-changed tubing size for something bigger (1/2-3/4)
-changed my case fan for the new cougars Led fan



If ur wondering what are those 2 black things on top of the right fan, they are 2 plates that i use to secure my res/pump combo, thought i will need to find another wat to do it cause they are giving me a bunch of bad vibration noise.


----------



## Neo_182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Looks great Neo, I'm with you on the EK blocks, but if they are the only ones then go for it, it's not like you'll be able to see the circles too much anyways. I think I would skip the anti kink coils, I personally am not a fan of them. Have you ever thought about sleeving your own cables?


I've done so in the past but I don't have much patience (health issues...) so as not to make my head explode from messing up time and again , i'd rather just buy the extensions. When it comes to certain projects though , i'll do my own sleeving.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Lt Bob*
> 
> Small update on stuff i changed recently:
> -Changed my raystorm block for an EK block, performance is worse than before for some reason, but it look better
> -added a ram block on my trident-x 2400
> -changed tubing size for something bigger (1/2-3/4)
> -changed my case fan for the new cougars Led fan
> 
> 
> 
> If ur wondering what are those 2 black things on top of the right fan, they are 2 plates that i use to secure my res/pump combo, thought i will need to find another wat to do it cause they are giving me a bunch of bad vibration noise.


looks good... are you having any issues with your trident on that mobo i have the formula-z but same thing im having issues with recognizing 16 gb, reads 11 in windows every other time at 1866. annoying


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drsolders*
> 
> what do you guys think of this layout?
> 
> I spend a LOT of time thinking out my builds , this one over two months and wont be getting it for another week or two but heres my plan. I need criticism and feedback. To let you know prior to this,
> 
> A: I know a 360 rad is overkill for cpu only , plan on getting a gpu block when the 9000 series is released.
> B: Will be using SP-120's on the rad
> C: It was done in paint by a paint newb so take that into consideration
> D: This will be w/ a xspc 360 kit, i jumped up for the d5 pump
> E: I'm also an amd fanboy
> 
> 
> the xspc barbs will be replaced with bitspower 1/2 x 3/4 fittings
> and primochil white tubing 1/2x3/4
> of course just using distilled water and a kill coil


i would recommend
1 no kill coil esp with bitspower fittings it is documented ( i dont know about how well but i have seen a few cases on OCN ) to eat the nickel just stick with iandh deadwater OR pt nuke ( the blue one not the other one, the other contains bleach )
2 dont upgrade later just spend the extra 50~100 now and get a full custom loop not a kit, you wont regret doing it now vs doing it now and then later
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drsolders*
> 
> Oh ok i just had read there was room for a 360 if bother HDD cages are removed, aparently they were wrong so i will most likely put a 240 black ice gt stealth at the top w/ 2 sp120s in push and either a 120 in the back or another 240 in the bottom when i add a gpu


you can easily do it in the top you can a mod it or be do what i do ... put 2 fans on the top where the holes are and 1 in the bottom ( of the rad ) near the front drive bays
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> looks good... are you having any issues with your trident on that mobo i have the formula-z but same thing im having issues with recognizing 16 gb, reads 11 in windows every other time at 1866. annoying


mine has no problems even with 32 gb


----------



## 1Lt Bob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> looks good... are you having any issues with your trident on that mobo i have the formula-z but same thing im having issues with recognizing 16 gb, reads 11 in windows every other time at 1866. annoying


Only problem i got is that i cant get em to boot at any clock or timing higher than 2100 mhz, probably because i have the non-Z version


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Lt Bob*
> 
> Only problem i got is that i cant get em to boot at any clock or timing higher than 2100 mhz, probably because i have the non-Z version


Na its just the ram, I only got 2400mhz stable for a while (week) then it all went downhill have to clear cmos and re seat ram to get full 16gb showing at 1866


----------



## skupples

WHAT? Kill coil eats nickel??????? ALL MY blocks are NICKEL, AND I have a KILLKOIL, and getting it out is no easy task, but probably easier then building a new loop...


----------



## SortOfGrim

Silver doesn't eat nickel, it's more likely Bitspower had a manufacturing issue.
In fact silver (Ag) doesn't react with pure water. It's stable in both water and air. Moreover, it is acid and base resistant, but it corrodes when it comes in contact with sulfur compounds.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Silver doesn't eat nickel, it's more likely Bitspower had a manufacturing issue.
> In fact silver (Ag) doesn't react with pure water. It's stable in both water and air. Moreover, it is acid and base resistant, but it corrodes when it comes in contact with sulfur compounds.


Well EK will say otherwise. My veiw, it shouldn't if its good plating, but I hate to say most WC nickel isn't the best.


----------



## 1Lt Bob

I had way better temps with my raystorm block in copper than with my new Ek nickel block, sadly i sold the raystorm to a friend of mine.


----------



## skupples

I cringed when I saw my all nickel supremacy came with rev 1.0 ek e.t.i. kit. (it's one of the "full nickel" csq massive blocks)


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Silver doesn't eat nickel, it's more likely Bitspower had a manufacturing issue.
> In fact silver (Ag) doesn't react with pure water. It's stable in both water and air. Moreover, it is acid and base resistant, but it corrodes when it comes in contact with sulfur compounds.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Well EK will say otherwise. My veiw, it shouldn't if its good plating, but I hate to say most WC nickel isn't the best.


yes as would koolance
( feel free to check any of their products pages {did not look at anything but their watercooling blocks or fittings though i could be wrong when i say "all"})
Quote:


> Koolance's product warranty does not cover the use of 3rd-party coolants, coolant additives, or corrosion. Koolance LIQ-702 or LIQ-705 coolants are strongly recommended to help avoid issues with mixed metals or biological growth. Additionally, do not use aluminum with bare (unplated) copper or bare (unplated) brass in the same system. Do not use silver with nickel in the same system.


----------



## Skidmore

Finally finished my rig

CPU - i5 3570k Stock ( haven't OCd it yet )
Mobo - Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H
Ram - 16Gb Corsair Dominator GT 1866MHz
GPU - x2 Gigabyte GTX 670 2GB OC in SLi
PSU - Corsair AX760i fully sleeved

Watercooling

CPU block - EK-Supremacy - Nickel
Ram block - EK Ram Dominator
GPU block - EK-FC680 GTX+ - Nickel
GPU bridge - EK-FC Bridge DUAL Parallel CSQ Plexi
Pump - x2 MCP665 with EK-D5 X-Tops
Reservoir - EK-Multioption-RES X2 150
Radiators - 240 in the bottom, 360 on the top and 360 in the front ( cant remember the brands )
Fans - x8 Corsair SP120 Performance Edition and x1 Corsair AF120 Performance Edition

Got the LEDs changed from red to white on I/O panel


And here we go


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skidmore*
> 
> Finally finished my rig
> 
> CPU - i5 3570k Stock ( haven't OCd it yet )
> Mobo - Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H
> Ram - 16Gb Corsair Dominator GT 1866MHz
> GPU - x2 Gigabyte GTX 670 2GB OC in SLi
> PSU - Corsair AX760i fully sleeved
> 
> Watercooling
> 
> CPU block - EK-Supremacy - Nickel
> Ram block - EK Ram Dominator
> GPU block - EK-FC680 GTX+ - Nickel
> GPU bridge - EK-FC Bridge DUAL Parallel CSQ Plexi
> Pump - x2 MCP665 with EK-D5 X-Tops
> Reservoir - EK-Multioption-RES X2 150
> Radiators - 240 in the bottom, 360 on the top and 360 in the front ( cant remember the brands )
> Fans - x8 Corsair SP120 Performance Edition and x1 Corsair AF120 Performance Edition
> 
> Got the LEDs changed from red to white on I/O panel
> 
> And here we go


I really like the coolant you went with, different but good







Is that bottom cover made out derlin?


----------



## Skidmore

Thanks

Its made from acrylic


----------



## dakooder

Did you make it yourself? or where did you buy it?


----------



## b0sanac

Hey guys, new on the forums but I've had my trooper for about a year now, you guys got some awesome rigs.

My build is as follows:

||i5 3570k @ 4.4GHz
H100 Cooler
AsRock Z77 Extreme4
16Gb G.Skill Ripjaws 1600MHz
HD6970/HD6950(bios flashed to 6970) in crossfire
Coolermaster Storm Trooper
Corsair TX850 Enthusiast Series
Samsung 840 Pro 128gb SSD
3x 1tb Western Digital HDD
2x 24" BenQ 1080p Monitors

Dont have any photos at the moment as I'm away on holiday but I'll be sure to update this post. Though you're not missing out on much since it's pretty much stock.

Now to get to business, I'm bored with the current look and this thread has given me many awesome ideas. I also noticed that some of you guys swapped out the power/hdd LEDs and the fan controller LEDs to a different color, is there some sort of tutorial that I can follow to do this, I'm familiar with soldering so that's no issue but other than that I'm clueless.

I wanna change the LEDs to white, gonna be going for a black/white theme with the case. Gonna sleeve all the cables inside white and maybe spray-paint the mesh panels as well. Also does anyone know where I could get a windowed side panel for my trooper?


----------



## skupples

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cm-storm-trooper-left-side-windowed-panel/


----------



## b0sanac

Sorry should have specified, I live in Australia and CM doesn't ship down here. I was hoping that someone here would know of another source. Though I guess I could do it myself, has anyone done something like that before ?


----------



## dakooder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skidmore*
> 
> Finally finished my rig
> 
> CPU - i5 3570k Stock ( haven't OCd it yet )
> Mobo - Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H
> Ram - 16Gb Corsair Dominator GT 1866MHz
> GPU - x2 Gigabyte GTX 670 2GB OC in SLi
> PSU - Corsair AX760i fully sleeved
> 
> Watercooling
> 
> CPU block - EK-Supremacy - Nickel
> Ram block - EK Ram Dominator
> GPU block - EK-FC680 GTX+ - Nickel
> GPU bridge - EK-FC Bridge DUAL Parallel CSQ Plexi
> Pump - x2 MCP665 with EK-D5 X-Tops
> Reservoir - EK-Multioption-RES X2 150
> Radiators - 240 in the bottom, 360 on the top and 360 in the front ( cant remember the brands )
> Fans - x8 Corsair SP120 Performance Edition and x1 Corsair AF120 Performance Edition
> 
> Got the LEDs changed from red to white on I/O panel
> 
> 
> And here we go


Whats that at the bottom? and Where can i get it?


----------



## Skidmore

its a bent acrylic that i got made for me

thanks


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0sanac*
> 
> Sorry should have specified, I live in Australia and CM doesn't ship down here. I was hoping that someone here would know of another source. Though I guess I could do it myself, has anyone done something like that before ?


ohhh. I'm sorry I have no idea... Though i'm sure there are plenty of ausies in your situation, there may even be a dedicated ausie shipping thread somewhere for people with these issues. I have read about people/companies who do middleman shipping..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skidmore*
> 
> its a bent acrylic that i got made for me
> 
> thanks


How did you go about getting it made/how much did it cost?


----------



## rawfuls

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skidmore*
> 
> Finally finished my rig
> 
> CPU - i5 3570k Stock ( haven't OCd it yet )
> Mobo - Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H
> Ram - 16Gb Corsair Dominator GT 1866MHz
> GPU - x2 Gigabyte GTX 670 2GB OC in SLi
> PSU - Corsair AX760i fully sleeved
> 
> Watercooling
> 
> CPU block - EK-Supremacy - Nickel
> Ram block - EK Ram Dominator
> GPU block - EK-FC680 GTX+ - Nickel
> GPU bridge - EK-FC Bridge DUAL Parallel CSQ Plexi
> Pump - x2 MCP665 with EK-D5 X-Tops
> Reservoir - EK-Multioption-RES X2 150
> Radiators - 240 in the bottom, 360 on the top and 360 in the front ( cant remember the brands )
> Fans - x8 Corsair SP120 Performance Edition and x1 Corsair AF120 Performance Edition
> 
> Got the LEDs changed from red to white on I/O panel
> 
> 
> And here we go






What's the LED specs you used for the front panel I/O lights?


----------



## JA90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skidmore*
> 
> Finally finished my rig
> 
> CPU - i5 3570k Stock ( haven't OCd it yet )
> Mobo - Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H
> Ram - 16Gb Corsair Dominator GT 1866MHz
> GPU - x2 Gigabyte GTX 670 2GB OC in SLi
> PSU - Corsair AX760i fully sleeved
> 
> Watercooling
> 
> CPU block - EK-Supremacy - Nickel
> Ram block - EK Ram Dominator
> GPU block - EK-FC680 GTX+ - Nickel
> GPU bridge - EK-FC Bridge DUAL Parallel CSQ Plexi
> Pump - x2 MCP665 with EK-D5 X-Tops
> Reservoir - EK-Multioption-RES X2 150
> Radiators - 240 in the bottom, 360 on the top and 360 in the front ( cant remember the brands )
> Fans - x8 Corsair SP120 Performance Edition and x1 Corsair AF120 Performance Edition
> 
> Got the LEDs changed from red to white on I/O panel
> 
> 
> And here we go


Wow.. It looks a lot like my rig.. I think I've already posted a few pics here


----------



## b0sanac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rawfuls*
> 
> 
> What's the LED specs you used for the front panel I/O lights?


+1..

That's exactly what I wanna change mine to.

Also thanks for the rep stranger


----------



## foreign03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0sanac*
> 
> Sorry should have specified, I live in Australia and CM doesn't ship down here. I was hoping that someone here would know of another source. Though I guess I could do it myself, has anyone done something like that before ?


That's strange I live in Australia too never had any problem in getting cmaster products shipped?


----------



## b0sanac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> That's strange I live in Australia too never had any problem in getting cmaster products shipped?


The product in question is only sold on the US CM store, they only ship to North America.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0sanac*
> 
> +1..
> 
> That's exactly what I wanna change mine to.
> 
> Also thanks for the rep stranger


3mm kingston leds from alliedelec.com will fit perfectly, ive changed two storm trooper I/O panels from red to blue, i can get you a direct link to the ones you should buy if you want. just let me know what color


----------



## b0sanac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 3mm kingston leds from alliedelec.com will fit perfectly, ive changed two storm trooper I/O panels from red to blue, i can get you a direct link to the ones you should buy if you want. just let me know what color


Sweet as. I'd want white ones.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0sanac*
> 
> Sweet as. I'd want white ones.


http://www.alliedelec.com/search/productdetail.aspx?SKU=70053717

http://www.alliedelec.com/search/productdetail.aspx?SKU=70053702

those will change the three fan leds, if you want to change the HDD activity, power and reset LED aswell, get some 3mm, through hole tailed LEDS.


----------



## b0sanac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> http://www.alliedelec.com/search/productdetail.aspx?SKU=70053717
> 
> http://www.alliedelec.com/search/productdetail.aspx?SKU=70053702
> 
> those will change the three fan leds, if you want to change the HDD activity, power and reset LED aswell, get some 3mm, through hole tailed LEDS.


Thanks dude! It's a stupid question I know, but I dont suppose you know whether they ship to Australia.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0sanac*
> 
> Thanks dude! It's a stupid question I know, but I dont suppose you know whether they ship to Australia.


they are based in texas USA i believe, so im not 100% on that, they might try to murder you on shipping prices :x if they dont ship to you, atleast you know what kind of leds to look for from someone who will


----------



## b0sanac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> they are based in texas USA i believe, so im not 100% on that, they might try to murder you on shipping prices :x if they dont ship to you, atleast you know what kind of leds to look for from someone who will


Good point. Is it hard to install them?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0sanac*
> 
> Good point. Is it hard to install them?


nope, just need about 10 minutes of spare time, a cheapo soldering iron, some cheapo solder which can be found any pretty much any hobby store, hardware store, crafts store, or even walmart like stores. get the soldering iron hot, and place a fine tipped soldering iron onto the solder of the pre attached leds you will be removing, until the solder melts and you can move the old led off, place the new led in position, touch the solder to the tip of the iron so one drop falls off onto where the old solder was, repeat. Should work fine


----------



## skupples

No flux needed?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> No flux needed?


nope, literally just need the replacement leds you wish to install, some thin solder, a fine tipped soldering iron and a little bit of patience and a steady hand


----------



## b0sanac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> nope, literally just need the replacement leds you wish to install, some thin solder, a fine tipped soldering iron and a little bit of patience and a steady hand


What about the power/reset/hdd LEDs, are they also that simple to change?


----------



## dakooder

Well with the bust that is the Haf Stacker, i think i will be getting a stryker


----------



## skupples

I swear I heard CM is releasing a new case soon... But now I can't find anything on it/don't actually know what i'm looking for as i'm not very well versed in the plethora of CM cases.


----------



## dakooder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I swear I heard CM is releasing a new case soon... But now I can't find anything on it/don't actually know what i'm looking for as i'm not very well versed in the plethora of CM cases.


Its called the CM HAF Stacker

http://www.overclock.net/t/1420491/cm-haf-stacker-teaser-page-launched

here ya go


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakooder*
> 
> Its called the CM HAF Stacker
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1420491/cm-haf-stacker-teaser-page-launched
> 
> here ya go


Thanks, I thought it may of been something other then that. Like a new full tower or something to compete with 900D, STH10, Enthoo Primo.


----------



## dakooder

I mean its like a poor mans sth-10 or 900d but less quality. Which is obvious because the case + the two modules are $220, the 900d is $350 and the sth-10 is $550+

I'm not a fan personally but someone on a budget may find it to be what they want


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0sanac*
> 
> What about the power/reset/hdd LEDs, are they also that simple to change?


they are even easier imo. Just heat the solder holding the leds in place, slide the existing leds out, reheat the area, slide the new ones in and boom done.


----------



## b0sanac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> they are even easier imo. Just heat the solder holding the leds in place, slide the existing leds out, reheat the area, slide the new ones in and boom done.


Would http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1880/ele-43/3mm_White_LED.html?tl=g6c455s117 work for those?

I feel like such a noob lol.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0sanac*
> 
> Would http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1880/ele-43/3mm_White_LED.html?tl=g6c455s117 work for those?
> 
> I feel like such a noob lol.


yep, i used the blue frozencpu 3mm led ones, those will work perfectly.


----------



## b0sanac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yep, i used the blue frozencpu 3mm led ones, those will work perfectly.


Sweet. Thanks for all the help


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0sanac*
> 
> Sweet. Thanks for all the help


np, i hope your custom modding turns out good


----------



## b0sanac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> np, i hope your custom modding turns out good


Heh I hope so too. It's gonna take quite a bit of work to get it where I want it but gotta start somewhere I guess haha.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0sanac*
> 
> Heh I hope so too. It's gonna take quite a bit of work to get it where I want it but gotta start somewhere I guess haha.


haha yep, long road to greatness


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakooder*
> 
> I mean its like a poor mans sth-10 or 900d but less quality. Which is obvious because the case + the two modules are $220, the 900d is $350 and the sth-10 is $550+
> 
> I'm not a fan personally but someone on a budget may find it to be what they want




Now i'm confused... Which case is in the middle? They are made to fit on top of the standard Haf X I take it then? Though it's rather ugly, i'm intrigued for the price. if all three pieces are only 220$ combined.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> Now i'm confused... Which case is in the middle? They are made to fit on top of the standard Haf X I take it then?


its basically a haf x with a pedestal and attic type thing, HAF X caselabs hybrid


----------



## dakooder

The origional case for $160 dollars comes with a Mid tower haf 932 type case, with a pedestal that can also be removed and used for a m ITX build, the second pedestal/attic can be added for $60. Its just so ugly and not flush , We do not have much on the interior but what you may not like is the mobo tray is not removable, cm said they tried but it did not make the case stable enough for the addons to make it removable. It is a LOT of space for the price so definitely a great buy if you don't care about aesthetics


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i'm confused... Which case is in the middle? They are made to fit on top of the standard Haf X I take it then? Though it's rather ugly, i'm intrigued for the price. if all three pieces are only 220$ combined.


" The 935 (925 + 915) for $169.99 or the 915F or 915R by themselves for $69.99 each." - CM


----------



## dakooder

$240 my apologies i was too lazy to look up the exact amount, but $240 compared to 350 and 550 is still fairly nice


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakooder*
> 
> Well with the bust that is the Haf Stacker, i think i will be getting a stryker










I think CM missed the mark on that one, way too tall. The 915 part has me thinking but they need to come out with a non HAF verson, hopefully it doesn't tank too bad and they make a Storm version.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think CM missed the mark on that one, way too tall. The 915 part has me thinking but they need to come out with a non HAF verson, hopefully it doesn't tank too bad and they make a Storm version.


oh my god a storm version of this i would be all over so damn fast.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> Now i'm confused... Which case is in the middle? They are made to fit on top of the standard Haf X I take it then? Though it's rather ugly, i'm intrigued for the price. if all three pieces are only 220$ combined.


fugly, imo. Is the sky the limit for CM? And what about your back? Try moving that..


----------



## foreign03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> fugly, imo. Is the sky the limit for CM? And what about your back? Try moving that..


Yeah it doesn't look right. It actually looks like 3cases stuck together not one unit.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> Yeah it doesn't look right. It actually looks like 3cases stuck together not one unit.


I agree...

It would for sure require a hand truck to move around... If you actually used up both compartments... Though, I could probably do what I need with just one bottom compartment.

This needs Storm theme, not that ugly, el-cheepo looking current theme. Until then, I think enthoo primo will be my new home... I hate 900D just too damned trendy atm, and STH10 is 550$ (600+ with shipping/picking up from ppc.com)


----------



## dakooder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I agree...
> 
> It would for sure require a hand truck to move around... If you actually used up both compartments... Though, I could probably do what I need with just one bottom compartment.
> 
> This needs Storm theme, not that ugly, el-cheepo looking current theme. Until then, I think enthoo primo will be my new home... I hate 900D just too damned trendy atm, and STH10 is 550$ (600+ with shipping/picking up from ppc.com)


I was actually looking at the primo, when is it set to be released?


----------



## 6steven9

middle of sept is what they are saying for US i'm looking to get a primo as well and they said end of sept for Canada


----------



## dakooder

Thats pretty good for me as im going to be buying a case around the 13th, so if its out i mean that thing is a work of art hopefully they will have a white version as well


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakooder*
> 
> I was actually looking at the primo, when is it set to be released?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *6steven9*
> 
> middle of sept is what they are saying for US i'm looking to get a primo as well and they said end of sept for Canada


Some one who is claiming insider info said that some sort of quick change has held up shipping until the end of September, most likely coming available in October.

I just want to know how to fit a second smaller PSU inside of it while retaining most of the rad space in the bottom... I was REALLY planning on buying a case with a bottom compartment this time around, but entho has grabbed my imagination, so many easy mods. (and many more impossible ones due to how over engineered it is)

Edit: I hope they end up shipping it with THREE dual SSD brackets, instead of the current TWO showing up on review samples.


----------



## azcamm28

Hi could you give me the link to those LEDs in white please rig looks awesome mate.


----------



## szeged

http://www.alliedelec.com/search/productdetail.aspx?SKU=70053717

http://www.alliedelec.com/search/productdetail.aspx?SKU=70053702

there they are


----------



## justinwebb

anyone in the US need a coolermaster PSU cover? I have a spare I dont need


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> anyone in the US need a coolermaster PSU cover? I have a spare I dont need


i think someone a couple pages back was looking for one


----------



## dakooder

I was but i dont have cash atm, most likely wont have any until the week of the 9th. If you still have it then ill throw you a message


----------



## b0sanac

I'd take it but not in the US >.>


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakooder*
> 
> I was but i dont have cash atm, most likely wont have any until the week of the 9th. If you still have it then ill throw you a message


shoot me a PM with your address, I'll send it to you for free no need to pay me as I got it for free so I am paying it forward


----------



## justinwebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakooder*
> 
> I was but i dont have cash atm, most likely wont have any until the week of the 9th. If you still have it then ill throw you a message


shoot me a PM with your address, I'll send it to you for free no need to pay me as I got it for free so I am paying it forward


----------



## SortOfGrim

Anyone in Europe interested in the HAF X PSU cover?


----------



## azcamm28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> http://www.alliedelec.com/search/productdetail.aspx?SKU=70053717
> 
> http://www.alliedelec.com/search/productdetail.aspx?SKU=70053702
> 
> there they are


Thanks mate


----------



## GryGrazer

This is my setup, im getting the trooper soon


----------



## baby6packs

Hi, I'm new member and this is my new water cooled CM Stryker!


----------



## dakooder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baby6packs*
> 
> Hi, I'm new member and this is my new water cooled CM Stryker!


Is that an ek 240 kit? Very nice build btw!


----------



## baby6packs

Thanks! All water cooling parts are EKWB but not a kit set.


----------



## goraxer

Hey, i would love to join!
I know... poor pics but my cam sucks and it is my first build.
I can post better pics the next days



I will upgrade the Cpufan to a CM Eisberg 240l









Specs:
Ram: 32gb Black Dragon GeiL
Cpu: Amd Fx 8350 (8x4ghz)
GPU: Club3d Raedon 7990 3gb (royalking)
Mainboard: Asus M5A79
Os: Windows 8

I hope i can join


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baby6packs*
> 
> Hi, I'm new member and this is my new water cooled CM Stryker!


Very clean! I too am a fellow EK fan boy...

+1 rep, zero rep is so ugly, zero rep be gone.

Welcome to the club!


----------



## HCore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baby6packs*
> 
> Hi, I'm new member and this is my new water cooled CM Stryker!


Nice Work. How were you able to attach the reservoir/pump?


----------



## baby6packs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HCore*
> 
> Nice Work. How were you able to attach the reservoir/pump?


Thanks! Pump & reservoir is in combo set. The purpose I m using combo type is to minimize the space usage in stryker:thumb:


----------



## HCore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baby6packs*
> 
> Thanks! Pump & reservoir is in combo set. The purpose I m using combo type is to minimize the space usage in stryker:thumb:


Sorry didn't clarify but what I meant was how were you able to install the pump/reservoir to the case?


----------



## baby6packs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HCore*
> 
> Sorry didn't clarify but what I meant was how were you able to install the pump/reservoir to the case?


Did you mean how I install it into my case?
I m using a plate inside a casing and modified it a bit with adding screw hole to tight my reservoir.


----------



## baby6packs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HCore*
> 
> Sorry didn't clarify but what I meant was how were you able to install the pump/reservoir to the case?


Did you mean how I install it into my case?
I m using a plate inside a casing and modified it a bit with adding screw hole to tight my reservoir.


----------



## HCore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baby6packs*
> 
> Did you mean how I install it into my case?
> I m using a plate inside a casing and modified it a bit with adding screw hole to tight my reservoir.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks for the pics. I've got both my HDD cages pointing front to back so the plates aren't available for me to attach it to.







I'm gonna have to figure another way to attach it.
Nice job on your build though.


----------



## baby6packs

I have a big question after build up my water cooling pc. I have no problem on GPU temp even in Idle or Full load status. But my cpu has a problem now. I7 3770K, Idle 45c but when full load it can hit to 75c. May I know what is the problem? Here is my detail:
I7 3770K 1.215Vcore for 4.3 Ghz.
Water way: pump/reservoir> 240 rad >CPU>120 rad>GPU1 + GPU2>240 rad>pump/reservoir
here is the photo for my water cooled PC


I'm guessing is it because a mistake when I pump water from bottom to top(240 rad) and get water from bottom(240 rad) to top (pump)?
Hope somebody expert can guide me. Thanks.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baby6packs*
> 
> I have a big question after build up my water cooling pc. I have no problem on GPU temp even in Idle or Full load status. But my cpu has a problem now. I7 3770K, Idle 45c but when full load it can hit to 75c. May I know what is the problem? Here is my detail:
> I7 3770K 1.215Vcore for 4.3 Ghz.
> Water way: pump/reservoir> 240 rad >CPU>120 rad>GPU1 + GPU2>240 rad>pump/reservoir
> here is the photo for my water cooled PC
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing is it because a mistake when I pump water from bottom to top(240 rad) and get water from bottom(240 rad) to top (pump)?
> Hope somebody expert can guide me. Thanks.


Did you check if the in/out on the cpu block are correct? And loop order doesn't matter.
I would flip the back radiator, so the fittings will be at the bottom (shorter tubes). Also flip the fans so they are all on intake (blowing in the case and over the ram)


----------



## baby6packs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Did you check if the in/out on the cpu block are correct? And loop order doesn't matter.
> I would flip the back radiator, so the fittings will be at the bottom (shorter tubes). Also flip the fans so they are all on intake (blowing in the case and over the ram)


Ok, thanks for your suggestion. Will try it when next time I want to service it.


----------



## foreign03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baby6packs*
> 
> Ok, thanks for your suggestion. Will try it when next time I want to service it.


On a 3770k at that voltage you should be getting around max 68c. When I had a 3770k at 4.5ghz 1.206 volts on 30c day with a x2 240s was getting around 68c max temp after a few hours if prime. But each chip is different some run hotter than others. I changed to 3930k at 4.8ghz 1.4 volts temps are now 64c after a few hours.


----------



## baby6packs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> On a 3770k at that voltage you should be getting around max 68c. When I had a 3770k at 4.5ghz 1.206 volts on 30c day with a x2 240s was getting around 68c max temp after a few hours if prime. But each chip is different some run hotter than others. I changed to 3930k at 4.8ghz 1.4 volts temps are now 64c after a few hours.


Ok....maybe I'm from Malaysia, a hot country and that's why can hit more than 68c.


----------



## benito

its been a while since i posted anything in this thread but i'll leave these here


----------



## goraxer

Here some better pics. Hope i can join. I will paint the inside and mesh orange the next week.


----------



## Andryha05

Who installed the Corsair H110 and Corsair AF140 on him? How to connect the fans? They have cable 3 pin, and on the motherboard connector 4-pin CPU_FAN.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andryha05*
> 
> Who installed the Corsair H110 and Corsair AF140 on him? How to connect the fans? They have cable 3 pin, and on the motherboard connector 4-pin CPU_FAN.


You connect it on that 4 pin fan header.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andryha05*
> 
> Who installed the Corsair H110 and Corsair AF140 on him? How to connect the fans? They have cable 3 pin, and on the motherboard connector 4-pin CPU_FAN.


If the h110 is like other corsair AIO... You want to connect the fans to the pump, and then connect the pump to the CPU_FAN.


----------



## Vengeance0058

So I've been looking to choose a new case, and after much thought I've decided I really want a Storm Stryker. Even though its gonna take me months to get enough to buy it lol.
My main question though is, is it possible to remove the white led fans for something else? I would like to do a red / white setup but many of the pictures and videos I've seen seem to keep to the white leds...which made me wonder.


----------



## Andryha05

I do not know what the fans come with the H110, I want to change them to the AF140 (with colored rings). The problem is how to connect the AF140 to the motherboard ASUS Maximus V Extreme saving automatic control of fan speed.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vengeance0058*
> 
> So I've been looking to choose a new case, and after much thought I've decided I really want a Storm Stryker. Even though its gonna take me months to get enough to buy it lol.
> My main question though is, is it possible to remove the white led fans for something else? I would like to do a red / white setup but many of the pictures and videos I've seen seem to keep to the white leds...which made me wonder.


Yes, you can remove any and all stock fans and switch them out for equivalent sized fans of all sorts. Some fans may have pulsing issues if you connect to the stock fan controller but you can always either use the motherboard fan headers or an aftermarket fan controller.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andryha05*
> 
> I do not know what the fans come with the H110, I want to change them to the AF140 (with colored rings). The problem is how to connect the AF140 to the motherboard ASUS Maximus V Extreme saving automatic control of fan speed.


Plug the fans into the pump and the pump into the CPU_FAN header on the motherboard. The pump is regulated by the temp sensor on the motherboard this way.


----------



## Andryha05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> Plug the fans into the pump and the pump into the CPU_FAN header on the motherboard. The pump is regulated by the temp sensor on the motherboard this way.


Did I understand correctly? Connect both the fan and the pump with the aid of an adapter to the CPU_FAN?
Sorry for bad English. I translate with Google Translate service.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andryha05*
> 
> Did I understand correctly? Connect both the fan and the pump with the aid of an adapter to the CPU_FAN?
> Sorry for bad English. I translate with Google Translate service.


You can do that.

http://www.swiftech.com/pwmsplittercable.aspx

http://www.swiftech.com/8-waypwmsplitter.aspx

I did not realize the H110 did NOT have fan connections on the pump.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You can do that.
> 
> http://www.swiftech.com/pwmsplittercable.aspx
> http://www.swiftech.com/8-waypwmsplitter.aspx
> 
> *I did not realize the H110 did NOT have fan connections on the pump*.


Same here! According to the instructions it appears the pump gets connected to the CPU_FAN header on motherboard and the fans can get connected to a pwm splitter to any motherboard header.


----------



## b0sanac

I've got mine connected to an aftermarket fan controller(granted I have a H100) but it's still I think better. It allows me to strike the perfect balance between a quiet case without compromising too much on the temperature side of things.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andryha05*
> 
> I do not know what the fans come with the H110, I want to change them to the AF140 (with colored rings). The problem is how to connect the AF140 to the motherboard ASUS Maximus V Extreme saving automatic control of fan speed.


Doesn't the Max also have a CPU_OPT header? You can connect the fan to that header.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benito*
> 
> its been a while since i posted anything in this thread but i'll leave these here


I love it







What feet are those? I'm going to be raising mine. CM failed big on the short feet, there is no air flow from under the case.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What feet are those? I'm going to be raising mine. CM failed big on the short feet, there is no air flow from under the case.


What? Sure there is...I just had to clean half of a cat off my bottom filters! Pretty sure the the fuzz stuck to the filter was touching the filing cabinet my Trooper is sitting on


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> What? Sure there is...I just had to clean half of a cat off my bottom filters! Pretty sure the the fuzz stuck to the filter was touching the filing cabinet my Trooper is sitting on


This is why people should have Basenji's... The best human companion known to man. No shed, little bark, think's its a cat.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vengeance0058*
> 
> So I've been looking to choose a new case, and after much thought I've decided I really want a Storm Stryker. Even though its gonna take me months to get enough to buy it lol.
> My main question though is, is it possible to remove the white led fans for something else? I would like to do a red / white setup but many of the pictures and videos I've seen seem to keep to the white leds...which made me wonder.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Yes, you can remove any and all stock fans and switch them out for equivalent sized fans of all sorts. Some fans may have pulsing issues if you connect to the stock fan controller but you can always either use the motherboard fan headers or an aftermarket fan controller.
> Plug the fans into the pump and the pump into the CPU_FAN header on the motherboard. The pump is regulated by the temp sensor on the motherboard this way.


this


----------



## Furyoushounen

How much do you want for it?


----------



## benito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What feet are those? I'm going to be raising mine. CM failed big on the short feet, there is no air flow from under the case.


http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=130_133&products_id=23682
These


----------



## oneleaf86

Hello everyone. This is my first post here at overclock.net but I've been a long time lurker ; ). I'm currently in the process of putting a Storm Trooper rig together and during my search for Radiator options I came across an Australian website that has made a mod kit for the case.

Basically, after installing this kit you can fit up to a 400mm long 54mm thick 360mm Radiator in the roof in push pull without sacrificing the handle or the x-dock!

I'm waiting on mine to arrive before I can get building but I'll definitely be posting some pictures of the build and modding process for you guys.

If anyone is interested, here is the link to the site http://terra-x.com.au/other/storm-trooper-360mm-radiator-install/


----------



## Andryha05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Doesn't the Max also have a CPU_OPT header? You can connect the fan to that header.


Yes, your motherboard has CPU_OPT. If I plug the fans in the CPU_FAN, CPU_OPT then adjust the speed can not be, as fans without PWM.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oneleaf86*
> 
> Hello everyone. This is my first post here at overclock.net but I've been a long time lurker ; ). I'm currently in the process of putting a Storm Trooper rig together and during my search for Radiator options I came across an Australian website that has made a mod kit for the case.
> 
> Basically, after installing this kit you can fit up to a 400mm long 54mm thick 360mm Radiator in the roof in push pull without sacrificing the handle or the x-dock!
> 
> I'm waiting on mine to arrive before I can get building but I'll definitely be posting some pictures of the build and modding process for you guys.
> 
> If anyone is interested, here is the link to the site http://terra-x.com.au/other/storm-trooper-360mm-radiator-install/


Just be aware, he did a massive amount of cutting... An extremely good job of it too.

Those brackets... I wish i would of seen this 6 months ago...


----------



## oneleaf86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Just be aware, he did a massive amount of cutting... An extremely good job of it too.


Not too worried about the cutting, I also bought some rubber edge molding to save having to file and tidy the edges.

For the price and the pay off of this kit, I think it's definitely worth it.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oneleaf86*
> 
> Hello everyone. This is my first post here at overclock.net but I've been a long time lurker ; ). I'm currently in the process of putting a Storm Trooper rig together and during my search for Radiator options I came across an Australian website that has made a mod kit for the case.
> 
> Basically, after installing this kit you can fit up to a 400mm long 54mm thick 360mm Radiator in the roof in push pull without sacrificing the handle or the x-dock!
> 
> I'm waiting on mine to arrive before I can get building but I'll definitely be posting some pictures of the build and modding process for you guys.
> 
> If anyone is interested, here is the link to the site http://terra-x.com.au/other/storm-trooper-360mm-radiator-install/


i have fit a 360 in without modding. no loss to flow and only cost me my upper drive bays which is where my pump is going and another rad..... so no loss.

i can fit the stock vrm HS for either the 990fx saberkitty OR my CHFz without issue and i did not have to mod ANY fans ( with either a xt45 240 or a xt45 360 )
the CVFz vrm block though that is another issue entirely.
i will either build a home made kit like his/buy his OR make my own fitting for the block.... i am leaning toward the latter as i want to show everyone you can fit a 360 without modding the case. and it will be very easy as well. either going to use pure copper or a brass for the fitting


----------



## skupples




----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oneleaf86*
> 
> Not too worried about the cutting, I also bought some rubber edge molding to save having to file and tidy the edges.
> 
> For the price and the pay off of this kit, I think it's definitely worth it.


I would have to agree. I'm sad I didn't find it when I was looking into handle mods. It should be added to the OP. I'm sure the creator wouldn't mind. Hell, he should patent that before CM tries to rip it off for CM storm 2.0 (because they watch us...







)


----------



## szeged

decided to re purpose the trooper for the gfs rig since she was using the most god awful nzxt apollo case that would be better suited as a garbage can.

so got everything done and built all nice and pretty for her.....go to install the final components....her old system is using ddr2 ram that wont fit a 8350 board........







newegg here i come.


----------



## skupples

I could be wrong, I don't check ram prices often, but they are already bad. I'm going used! OCN marketplace here I come... The amassing of parts for the rebuild must continue. No plant explosion is going to stop me!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I could be wrong, I don't check ram prices often, but they are already bad. I'm going used! OCN marketplace here I come... The amassing of parts for the rebuild must continue. No plant explosion is going to stop me!


rofl yeah i usually buy used aswell, but i just wanna get her some el cheapo 1600 ram like 4gb or something because she doesnt bench and only does light gaming really. she probably could get away using the old e8400 system she already has, but might aswell upgrade just because


----------



## oneleaf86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Just be aware, he did a massive amount of cutting... An extremely good job of it too.
> 
> Those brackets... I wish i would of seen this 6 months ago...


Don't beat yourself up over it man







. I'm quite sure that this product has only been available since last month.

I will be posting up some pics as soon as I start the modding/building.


----------



## LeMonarque

Hey guys, I've had my Stryker build done for 3 weeks now, and I've been planning to wait until I wrote a full system overview with benchmark graphs and stuff before joining this club... But college has started and I haven't finished writing, so who knows when that'll get done! The homework is already beginning to pile...

Anyways, I've uploaded my build to PCPartPicker, which I'll use to share the build until I figure out how to add pictures to my account on OC.net.

*http://pcpartpicker.com/b/EKp*

PCPartPicker part list

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($282.36)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($103.99)
*Motherboard:* Asus SABERTOOTH Z87 ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($207.62)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($159.99)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($239.99)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($99.99)
*Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card ($679.99)
*Sound Card:* Asus Xonar DX 24-bit 192 KHz Sound Card ($89.99)
*Wireless Network Adapter:* Asus PCE-N15 802.11b/g/n PCI-Express x1 Wi-Fi Adapter ($29.99)
*Case:* Cooler Master Storm Stryker (White) ATX Full Tower Case ($135.99)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF120 Performance Edition (2-Pack) 63.5 CFM 120mm Fans ($27.99)
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-F12 PWM 55.0 CFM 120mm Fan ($21.94)
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-F12 PWM 55.0 CFM 120mm Fan ($21.94)
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-A4x10 4.8 CFM 40mm Fan ($14.55)
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-S12A FLX 120mm Fan ($22.24)
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-S12A FLX 120mm Fan ($22.24)
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-S12A FLX 120mm Fan ($22.24)
*Case Fan:* Corsair CO-9050014-WW 62.7 CFM 120mm Fan ($32.99)
*Power Supply:* Corsair 760W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($144.49)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($89.95)
*Monitor:* Asus PB278Q 27.0" Monitor ($549.99)
*Keyboard:* Logitech G710 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($141.08)
*Mouse:* Gigabyte GM-M8000X Wired Laser Mouse ($59.99)
*Speakers:* Logitech Z623 200W 2.1ch Speakers ($117.99)
*Headphones:* Audio-Technica ATH-M50WH Headphones ($139.99)
*Total:* $3459.51

CPU at 4.7GHz w/ 1.300V under H100i. Batch Number: L312B330. Manufactured in: Malaysia.


----------



## dakooder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMonarque*
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I've had my Stryker build done for 3 weeks now, and I've been planning to wait until I wrote a full system overview with benchmark graphs and stuff before joining this club... But college has started and I haven't finished writing, so who knows when that'll get done! The homework is already beginning to pile...
> 
> Anyways, I've uploaded my build to PCPartPicker, which I'll use to share the build until I figure out how to add pictures to my account on OC.net.
> 
> *http://pcpartpicker.com/b/EKp*
> 
> PCPartPicker part list
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($282.36)
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($103.99)
> *Motherboard:* Asus SABERTOOTH Z87 ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($207.62)
> *Memory:* Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($159.99)
> *Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($239.99)
> *Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($99.99)
> *Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card ($679.99)
> *Sound Card:* Asus Xonar DX 24-bit 192 KHz Sound Card ($89.99)
> *Wireless Network Adapter:* Asus PCE-N15 802.11b/g/n PCI-Express x1 Wi-Fi Adapter ($29.99)
> *Case:* Cooler Master Storm Stryker (White) ATX Full Tower Case ($135.99)
> *Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF120 Performance Edition (2-Pack) 63.5 CFM 120mm Fans ($27.99)
> *Case Fan:* Noctua NF-F12 PWM 55.0 CFM 120mm Fan ($21.94)
> *Case Fan:* Noctua NF-F12 PWM 55.0 CFM 120mm Fan ($21.94)
> *Case Fan:* Noctua NF-A4x10 4.8 CFM 40mm Fan ($14.55)
> *Case Fan:* Noctua NF-S12A FLX 120mm Fan ($22.24)
> *Case Fan:* Noctua NF-S12A FLX 120mm Fan ($22.24)
> *Case Fan:* Noctua NF-S12A FLX 120mm Fan ($22.24)
> *Case Fan:* Corsair CO-9050014-WW 62.7 CFM 120mm Fan ($32.99)
> *Power Supply:* Corsair 760W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($144.49)
> *Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($89.95)
> *Monitor:* Asus PB278Q 27.0" Monitor ($549.99)
> *Keyboard:* Logitech G710 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($141.08)
> *Mouse:* Gigabyte GM-M8000X Wired Laser Mouse ($59.99)
> *Speakers:* Logitech Z623 200W 2.1ch Speakers ($117.99)
> *Headphones:* Audio-Technica ATH-M50WH Headphones ($139.99)
> *Total:* $3459.51
> 
> CPU at 4.7GHz w/ 1.300V under H100i. Batch Number: L312B330. Manufactured in: Malaysia.


love it, would like to so see more! only thing i have to say is dat gpu flex







which i know is to be expected with longer graphics cards but still always makes me uncomfortable


----------



## LeMonarque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakooder*
> 
> love it, would like to so see more! only thing i have to say is dat gpu flex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which i know is to be expected with longer graphics cards but still always makes me uncomfortable


Haha, in real life the flex isn't really there - the angle of the picture and maybe the lens distortion makes it look that way.

(pictures taken with an old Canon Vixia HF100 from almost 6 years ago - the best camera is the one you've got with you







)

EDIT: Nearly forgot this picture


----------



## Mega Man

anyone want to see a 360 installed with a mobo and 100% functional? ( wont have cpu in it as my CVFz has a water block that wont fit with any fittings, again it will work with the stock HS on the vrms ) or is no one interested


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> anyone want to see a 360 installed with a mobo and 100% functional? ( wont have cpu in it as my CVFz has a water block that wont fit with any fittings, again it will work with the stock HS on the vrms ) or is no one interested


Lets see it!


----------



## short4atrooper

Build is coming along slowly, super excited with every new piece


----------



## Mega Man

i know how you feel. i have given up on a xt45 i will be going with a 30mm rad. i can use my vrm block then. ill try to post pics tomorrow or sat. i really need to work on a design for someone


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMonarque*
> 
> Haha, in real life the flex isn't really there - the angle of the picture and maybe the lens distortion makes it look that way.
> 
> (pictures taken with an old Canon Vixia HF100 from almost 6 years ago - the best camera is the one you've got with you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> EDIT: Nearly forgot this picture


LOL!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> anyone want to see a 360 installed with a mobo and 100% functional? ( wont have cpu in it as my CVFz has a water block that wont fit with any fittings, again it will work with the stock HS on the vrms ) or is no one interested


less hyping more typing~!


----------



## benito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> anyone want to see a 360 installed with a mobo and 100% functional? ( wont have cpu in it as my CVFz has a water block that wont fit with any fittings, again it will work with the stock HS on the vrms ) or is no one interested


i don't even know how to decipher this. 360 what? rad? placed where?


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benito*
> 
> i don't even know how to decipher this. 360 what? rad? placed where?


like this?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> like this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm curious, i thought he meant another way from this. /shrug


----------



## azcamm28

Im looking at getting new LED fans for my stryker could anyone tell me which fans work with the fan controller without flickering please. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mega Man

if you keep it on high any will, most fans have led holes and you can always just buy LEDs and wire them to a molex plug


----------



## Skidmore

Since i have finished my build and got my UV LEDs installed the lights has lost their brightness so im guessing that they are dying out.

The way i got them hooked up is x2 Dual LEDs connected to 3 way molex splitter, then it goes to adapter that i made to be able to switch them on and off so it goes to molex then switch, switch to molex at the other side of the adapter and then to power.

If anyone has any idea why they are dying let me know, all i could think about as i can't remember which way is the adapter wired through the power or through the ground wire so someone can tell me what is the correct way and another thing that i could of though about is the adapter needs some sort of resistor to keep it safe as i wouldn't have a clue.

??????


----------



## Mega Man

in my experience led get dimmer... it is what they do as they age


----------



## Skidmore

yea but i have installed them about 2 weeks ago so i couldn't imagine they would do it that quick


----------



## Mega Man

depends on the quality.


----------



## Skidmore

well the brand is XSPC so i would guess the quality should not be an issue ( i hope )...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skidmore*
> 
> well the brand is XSPC so i would guess the quality should not be an issue ( i hope )...


Allot of these companies buy the LED strips in bulk, then re-brand them. Not sure about XSPC.


----------



## Skidmore

Its not an LED strip its a dual LEDs to light up the waterblocks.
3mm ones


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skidmore*
> 
> Its not an LED strip its a dual LEDs to light up the waterblocks.
> 3mm ones


Iv'e never dealt with those, buy my sticky LED strips have lost about 1/2 of the brightness they had. You could of landed airplanes at my house @ first.


----------



## Mega Man

so i gave up on my 360 rad in the top.... with the vrm block it just is not happening. ill switch to a 360 30mm rad in the future .

ps i did promise pics


Spoiler: i left the shroud off the top. if you use this way ( with or without a shroud ) you can use a 360rad without modding for those that are interested!


----------



## aerosmith9110

just got this a few weeks back.
Already assembled but not worth showing yet.

qq,
Does any of you did a fan shroud where in the intake fan on the left side ( hole for the hdd fans ) is routed to the VCs?
and the front is good for 360 but since I don't want it to interfere w/ the cooling inside the case I was thinking to make a shroud where in the exhaust with be routed to the right side ( hole for the hdd fans )

for now.


----------



## paulkon

Is there enough room on the sides of the front drive bay area to secure multiple HDDs/SSDs in a vertical orientation if I install a 360mm rad in the front? I don't want to be in a situation where I can't add 2-3 drives plus an SSD because the rad took up all the drive bays...

Or is it better to stick to a 240mm rad on top and not mess with the drive bay area?


----------



## skupples

Paul. You can rig 2 ssd per HDD removable rack.


----------



## oerfydkn09

heres my share guys














thanks for viewing =)


----------



## JR1de57

Anyone have an NZXT Hue in their case? can anyone show me pictures on how the ran the LED strip... Having problems on deciding on where to run it. Just swapped my older build out of my Antec P182 case to my new stryker... will post some pictures when I have everything complete...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulkon*
> 
> Is there enough room on the sides of the front drive bay area to secure multiple HDDs/SSDs in a vertical orientation if I install a 360mm rad in the front? I don't want to be in a situation where I can't add 2-3 drives plus an SSD because the rad took up all the drive bays...
> 
> Or is it better to stick to a 240mm rad on top and not mess with the drive bay area?




This was my solution to having zero space for storage drives...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oerfydkn09*
> 
> heres my share guys
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for viewing =)


Very nice! Congrats on 2nd place!


----------



## 02Razor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oerfydkn09*
> 
> heres my share guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for viewing =)


may i know what's the speedo-meter-like thing at your front bay?


----------



## SortOfGrim

please use spoiler tags when quoting multiple pix!

Volts, VU and Temp (cpu?) meters


----------



## b0sanac

Man that's an awesome paint-job. May I ask how you went about making it like that?.. Was it a professionally done or did you DIY..


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oerfydkn09*
> 
> heres my share guys
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for viewing =)


That's a nice rig you have there. Is the PSU cover also custom-made? I'd like to do something like that some time (though not now, my latest camera lens already ate my budget for the next couple of months).


----------



## paulkon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> This was my solution to having zero space for storage drives...!


Cool, so that means I should have space for a couple of SSDs and HDDs on the sides. I actually didn't realize the side panels could be used for mounting drives vertically without modding.

So this is my list of water cooling gear that I've been reading up on for the past couple of weeks. What do you guys think? Any suggestions or improvements?

*RADIATOR*: Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta Triple 120mm Radiator - 80mm
*CPU BLOCK*: Koolance CPU-380I
*TUBING*: Tygon 2375 Ultra Chemical Resistant Plasticizer Free Tubing - 3/8 ID 5/8 OD
*FITTINGS*: Bitspower 3/8 ID 5/8 OD Compression Fittings
*RESERVOIR*: Swiftech MCRES Micro Rev 2
*PUMP*: Swiftech MCP655 w/ Speed
*FANS*: Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15
*BIOCIDE*: IandH Dead-Water Copper Sulfate Biocidal PC Coolant Additive

Any better looking res that would fit next to the rad in the drive bay area? Also, I was thinking about getting a full GPU block as well but since GPUs get outdated every 6 months is it considered a bad investment to buy a ~$100 block for it?


----------



## JR1de57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR1de57*
> 
> Anyone have an NZXT Hue in their case? can anyone show me pictures on how the ran the LED strip... Having problems on deciding on where to run it. Just swapped my older build out of my Antec P182 case to my new stryker... will post some pictures when I have everything complete...


welp got my hue run only to find out it doesnt want to stick to the case that well







lol... may take the strip back and get another one or find some different 3m double sided tape to use

Crappy cell Pic for now... need to order some new cables...


Build is kinda old but does the Job for now just swapped everything over to the new case
Still have a lot to add but wanted to get it back up and running for the time being until im finished moving


----------



## mikupoiss

Can someone please measure the size of the imaginable boxes surrounding the Troopers windowed side panel that would include the window and air mesh?
Something like in the picture I've included.












I'm thinking of using one like this as a donor for my case mod IF the dimensions are suitable.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*
> 
> Can someone please measure the size of the imaginable boxes surrounding the Troopers windowed side panel that would include the window and air mesh?
> Something like in the picture I've included.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of using one like this as a donor for my case mod IF the dimensions are suitable.


17.5" x 16.25" for the inside box.


----------



## mikupoiss

Thanks!








Woah. It's biiig judging by the inside measures








I'll have to do some thinking and measuring my own case's side panel.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woah. It's biiig judging by the inside measures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to do some thinking and measuring my own case's side panel.


By your case, do you mean the 690? That's a mid-tower, and the Trooper/Stryker is a full-tower. What you can try is to mod the side panel from an Enforcer (see my sig for a club) or another similarly sized mid-tower.


----------



## mikupoiss

I know that Trooper is bigger. It's just that the side panel is shaped and windowed roughly the same way I imagine my modded side panel to look.
It's damn hard to get custom parts done in Estonia - we have very limited options.
Hell, I didn't even find proper spring latches for the pop-out card reader I wanted to do


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oerfydkn09*
> 
> heres my share guys
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for viewing =)


Very nice, a little too many bay devices for me, the rest is just awsome. I'd love to see what won 1st place.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Very nice, a little too many bay devices for me, the rest is just awsome. I'd love to see what won 1st place.


The one that won is from camshow, one of my co-member in Rignoobies. This is project G-Spot.


----------



## HCore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> The one that won is from camshow, one of my co-member in Rignoobies. This is project G-Spot.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


*WOW!*


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> The one that won is from camshow, one of my co-member in Rignoobies. This is project G-Spot.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very slick!









If you can't find it, build it


----------



## skupples

woah, I didn't even know acrylic tubing came in that size... What is it 1/2 by 3/4?

Some seriously insane custom fab on that beast. Makes me want to go befriend some people down at the local machine/3d printer shop.


----------



## paulkon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulkon*
> 
> Cool, so that means I should have space for a couple of SSDs and HDDs on the sides. I actually didn't realize the side panels could be used for mounting drives vertically without modding.
> 
> So this is my list of water cooling gear that I've been reading up on for the past couple of weeks. What do you guys think? Any suggestions or improvements?
> 
> *RADIATOR*: Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta Triple 120mm Radiator - 80mm
> *CPU BLOCK*: Koolance CPU-380I
> *TUBING*: Tygon 2375 Ultra Chemical Resistant Plasticizer Free Tubing - 3/8 ID 5/8 OD
> *FITTINGS*: Bitspower 3/8 ID 5/8 OD Compression Fittings
> *RESERVOIR*: Swiftech MCRES Micro Rev 2
> *PUMP*: Swiftech MCP655 w/ Speed
> *FANS*: Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15
> *BIOCIDE*: IandH Dead-Water Copper Sulfate Biocidal PC Coolant Additive
> 
> Any better looking res that would fit next to the rad in the drive bay area? Also, I was thinking about getting a full GPU block as well but since GPUs get outdated every 6 months is it considered a bad investment to buy a ~$100 block for it?


Any tips on this list?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Cooler Master cordially invites all Modders to join in the
COOLERMASTER WORLD MODDING CONTEST 2013..
Prizes and Recognition for all.


----------



## shrapmeth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulkon*
> 
> Cool, so that means I should have space for a couple of SSDs and HDDs on the sides. I actually didn't realize the side panels could be used for mounting drives vertically without modding.
> 
> So this is my list of water cooling gear that I've been reading up on for the past couple of weeks. What do you guys think? Any suggestions or improvements?
> 
> *RADIATOR*: Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta Triple 120mm Radiator - 80mm
> *CPU BLOCK*: Koolance CPU-380I
> *TUBING*: Tygon 2375 Ultra Chemical Resistant Plasticizer Free Tubing - 3/8 ID 5/8 OD
> *FITTINGS*: Bitspower 3/8 ID 5/8 OD Compression Fittings
> *RESERVOIR*: Swiftech MCRES Micro Rev 2
> *PUMP*: Swiftech MCP655 w/ Speed
> *FANS*: Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15
> *BIOCIDE*: IandH Dead-Water Copper Sulfate Biocidal PC Coolant Additive
> 
> Any better looking res that would fit next to the rad in the drive bay area? Also, I was thinking about getting a full GPU block as well but since GPUs get outdated every 6 months is it considered a bad investment to buy a ~$100 block for it?


If I may, I just want to know where will you install that massive rad? On the bottom in push only? I myself is in a lot of confusion about getting a fat rad or a slim one. Because I probably might install the 240mm rad at the top. But then I have to go for 30mm thick rad since anything above 40mm will get the fans to interfere with the mobo. It'd be very helpful & appreciative if you can tell me where you're willing to install your rad, Pump & res inside the case.


----------



## skupples

You can fit a 240x80 thick Monsta NeXXoS in the bottom of a Trooper, even with an over sized PSU. Just might need to use a 90 degree fitting or two.

As to putting a 360x80 thick in a trooper, the only place I can think of it going would be in the top, which would be extremely motherboard dependent, and would require cutting the top for proper airflow.


----------



## paulkon

Well, the plan was to put it vertically in the front in push/pull and have the micro res right next to the top pull fan and above the pump which would sit in-between the PSU and bottom pull fan.

The only concern then was the drives which can be mounted vertically according to skupples, right?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulkon*
> 
> Well, the plan was to put it vertically in the front in push/pull and have the micro res right next to the top pull fan and above the pump which would sit in-between the PSU and bottom pull fan.
> 
> The only concern then was the drives which can be mounted vertically according to skupples, right?


Correct...

You just need to setup a template to get your holes right on the removable HDD cage walls.



I will be very interested to see a fat boy in the front like that...

Sadly, I just found out that ALL alphacool 480mm rads (45, 60, & 80) are pretty much sold out across the entire web until november. I also saw the same for XSPC, I just don't know the date of fulfillment for them.

Grrr, bumps in the road during a rebuild. First Hynx plant fire drives quality ram prices up, now the rads i wanted are sold out for months and months. Guess i'll have to use EK rads.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrapmeth*
> 
> If I may, I just want to know where will you install that massive rad? On the bottom in push only? I myself is in a lot of confusion about getting a fat rad or a slim one. Because I probably might install the 240mm rad at the top. But then I have to go for 30mm thick rad since anything above 40mm will get the fans to interfere with the mobo. It'd be very helpful & appreciative if you can tell me where you're willing to install your rad, Pump & res inside the case.


you can do 45mm in push without issue on most mobos there are 2 sets of hols for 240s 1 closer to themobo one farther
wiring is tricky on some but not impossible.
as to his probably in the front
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You can fit a 240x80 thick Monsta NeXXoS in the bottom of a Trooper, even with an over sized PSU. Just might need to use a 90 degree fitting or two.
> 
> As to putting a 360x80 thick in a trooper, the only place I can think of it going would be in the top, which would be extremely motherboard dependent, and would require cutting the top for proper airflow.


i can ith no 90s .. i use them due to quad fire
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Correct...
> 
> You just need to setup a template to get your holes right on the removable HDD cage walls.
> 
> 
> 
> I will be very interested to see a fat boy in the front like that...
> 
> Sadly, I just found out that ALL alphacool 480mm rads (45, 60, & 80) are pretty much sold out across the entire web until november. I also saw the same for XSPC, I just don't know the date of fulfillment for them.
> 
> Grrr, bumps in the road during a rebuild. First Hynx plant fire drives quality ram prices up, now the rads i wanted are sold out for months and months. Guess i'll have to use EK rads.


or velcro .... also if you are in us they are not sold out .


----------



## shrapmeth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You can fit a 240x80 thick Monsta NeXXoS in the bottom of a Trooper, even with an over sized PSU. Just might need to use a 90 degree fitting or two.
> 
> As to putting a 360x80 thick in a trooper, the only place I can think of it going would be in the top, which would be extremely motherboard dependent, and would require cutting the top for proper airflow.


Yeah I've noticed the bottom has quite some space there. I can then put one AlphaCool Nexxxos UT60 in the bottom & configure it in Push only or Push/pull if it doesn't interfere with the HDD bay







. Thanks for that. Now then suggest me an ideal place for setting the pump & res? Or should I get a combo? Thank you so much for the help. Appreciate it.









P.S- I'll only be cooling the CPU & mobo VRM for now. So, a UT60 240mm would be quite good enough with NF-F12's.


----------



## yanks8981

It isnt the best picture, but heres my storm trooper with my new Maximus Formula VI, 4770K and 7970 installed. I have a lot of cable management to do, and waiting for my CPU water cooling parts to arrive. The picture isnt great, but I'll save the professional looking ones for when this build is done.



I ended up moving the hard drives over in the bottom bays for now. I'll probably put them back here if I decide to put my GPU under water and front mount a 240MM radiator.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrapmeth*
> 
> Yeah I've noticed the bottom has quite some space there. I can then put one AlphaCool Nexxxos UT60 in the bottom & configure it in Push only or Push/pull if it doesn't interfere with the HDD bay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thanks for that. Now then suggest me an ideal place for setting the pump & res? Or should I get a combo? Thank you so much for the help. Appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S- I'll only be cooling the CPU & mobo VRM for now. So, a UT60 240mm would be quite good enough with NF-F12's.


My current system has a dual pump, and a bay res, non combo... Such a pain in the butt, and it consumes allot of extra & extremely valuable space. Trooper just doesn't have the proper space to mount a separate pump, when trying to fit this much stuff in it. I have added the Swiftech Maelstrom to my 900D rebuild, it should save me a bit of stress.


----------



## DutchSteph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulkon*
> 
> Well, the plan was to put it vertically in the front in push/pull and have the micro res right next to the top pull fan and above the pump which would sit in-between the PSU and bottom pull fan.
> 
> The only concern then was the drives which can be mounted vertically according to skupples, right?



Or just do it like this! Just a piece of plexi with the drives attached!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DutchSteph*
> 
> 
> Or just do it like this! Just a piece of plexi with the drives attached!


I've been looking into building a mid-shelf out of plexi, are any special drill bits/techniques used for cutting it?


----------



## shrapmeth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> My current system has a dual pump, and a bay res, non combo... Such a pain in the butt, and it consumes allot of extra & extremely valuable space. Trooper just doesn't have the proper space to mount a separate pump, when trying to fit this much stuff in it. I have added the Swiftech Maelstrom to my 900D rebuild, it should save me a bit of stress.


I see your PSU is nearly taking up half the space at the bottom. Anyway, I won't be cooling the GPU's for now. So, there won't be too much hassle for me hopefully. But maybe in the future I might, so gotta be prepared







. But I guess I might have to go for a pump/res combo given that there's not enough space as you showed me in the pic. Btw, You could try velcrostrap that HDD at the back and sleeve the cables to match the color scheme. And what rad is that at that top?


----------



## shrapmeth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> It isnt the best picture, but heres my storm trooper with my new Maximus Formula VI, 4770K and 7970 installed. I have a lot of cable management to do, and waiting for my CPU water cooling parts to arrive. The picture isnt great, but I'll save the professional looking ones for when this build is done.
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up moving the hard drives over in the bottom bays for now. I'll probably put them back here if I decide to put my GPU under water and front mount a 240MM radiator.


That's the same Mobo I'm intending to get & watercool it. Do keep posting updates about your progress.


----------



## DutchSteph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I've been looking into building a mid-shelf out of plexi, are any special drill bits/techniques used for cutting it?


Nope, just a regular sawblade and a metaldrill used to make it. Not even attached it to the stryker, it fits snug in there!


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrapmeth*
> 
> That's the same Mobo I'm intending to get & watercool it. Do keep posting updates about your progress.


I am happy with the look so far. I am making custom hard drive cables currently and mounting them in my lower bays. I am waiting for my WC gear to show up, probably early next week. I havent decided on acrylic or regular tube, itll depend on how good I am at bending.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> It isnt the best picture, but heres my storm trooper with my new Maximus Formula VI, 4770K and 7970 installed. I have a lot of cable management to do, and waiting for my CPU water cooling parts to arrive. The picture isnt great, but I'll save the professional looking ones for when this build is done.
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up moving the hard drives over in the bottom bays for now. I'll probably put them back here if I decide to put my GPU under water and front mount a 240MM radiator.


looks great bro. I have the same cpu and mobo on my trooper except I got SLI 780 for my graphics. Are you planning to water cool everything?


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> looks great bro. I have the same cpu and mobo on my trooper except I got SLI 780 for my graphics. Are you planning to water cool everything?


Well that, and your trooper is going to be amazing, not stock









I am planning to water cool my CPU for now. If EK releases a mobo block, I may add that as well. I want to get all my wires created custom and sleeved and then go from there. I bought acrylic tube and 2 primochill fittings to see how I like it and I will decide if I want to go that route or with standard tubing.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Well that, and your trooper is going to be amazing, not stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am planning to water cool my CPU for now. If EK releases a mobo block, I may add that as well. I want to get all my wires created custom and sleeved and then go from there. I bought acrylic tube and 2 primochill fittings to see how I like it and I will decide if I want to go that route or with standard tubing.


Thanks. Please let me know what you think bout the fittings and tubing. Im still undecided on the fittings. I might consider the primochill rigid tubing and fittings. Only thing I didnt like on those fittings is that they look huge unlike the bitspower ones.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Thanks. Please let me know what you think bout the fittings and tubing. Im still undecided on the fittings. I might consider the primochill rigid tubing and fittings. Only thing I didnt like on those fittings is that they look huge unlike the bitspower ones.


They do look huge, but I've heard people say they aren't as bad as they look. I'll let you know.


----------



## i386

]Hi all,

I got my CM storm trooper about four days ago, 184 US dollar with shipping.



Upgrading from cm storm scout because my new graphic card 7970 vapor-x didn't fit in. I really like the space now.

One thing I didn't like which is when I lift the case it's not balancing, instead it's tilting from the back.

Like this :


----------



## skupples

You may of already noticed, but it has two handles. The big one on top, and a stealth one in the back of the top.


----------



## i386

I found that but I was afraid it was not the right way to do it and might break the top cover









Thank you


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrapmeth*
> 
> I see your PSU is nearly taking up half the space at the bottom. Anyway, I won't be cooling the GPU's for now. So, there won't be too much hassle for me hopefully. But maybe in the future I might, so gotta be prepared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But I guess I might have to go for a pump/res combo given that there's not enough space as you showed me in the pic. Btw, You could try velcrostrap that HDD at the back and sleeve the cables to match the color scheme. And what rad is that at that top?


Yeah, I recently upgraded to an EVGA G2 1300w as part of the migration to tri-sli. It's about as tight as it gets down there. My hose from GPU link to bottom rad is 1mm from hitting.


----------



## shrapmeth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I am happy with the look so far. I am making custom hard drive cables currently and mounting them in my lower bays. I am waiting for my WC gear to show up, probably early next week. I havent decided on acrylic or regular tube, itll depend on how good I am at bending.


What are the WC components have you ordered? Are you intending to put the rad at the bottom? As for me, I'll go for the PrimoChill Primoflex Advanced LRT tubings. Still undecided on the pump & res.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Well that, and your trooper is going to be amazing, not stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am planning to water cool my CPU for now. *If EK releases a mobo block*, I may add that as well. I want to get all my wires created custom and sleeved and then go from there. I bought acrylic tube and 2 primochill fittings to see how I like it and I will decide if I want to go that route or with standard tubing.


Why would you need a mobo block to cool a Maximus VI Formula. There's already the integrated Crosschill VRM that can be water-cooled.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Yeah, I recently upgraded to an EVGA G2 1300w as part of the migration to tri-sli. It's about as tight as it gets down there. My hose from GPU link to bottom rad is 1mm from hitting.


You still managed to get it done & running.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrapmeth*
> 
> What are the WC components have you ordered? Are you intending to put the rad at the bottom? As for me, I'll go for the PrimoChill Primoflex Advanced LRT tubings. Still undecided on the pump & res.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you need a mobo block to cool a Maximus VI Formula. There's already the integrated Crosschill VRM that can be water-cooled.
> You still managed to get it done & running.


I have read mixed reviews on whether or not the coating in that block will hold up over time to prevent the aluminum from entering the loop. I bought it for its looks and other features, not the built in water block. I have ordered an EK Supremecy Acetal-Clean block, Alpha cool ST30 radiator, Swiftech D5 PWM pump and Monsoon dual bay D5 reservoir (version 2). I haven't bought fittings yet because I'm not sure if I will do the primochill tube or primochill rigid acrylic tube. I'll play with the acrylic stuff I ordered and if it works, order more fittings for it. If not, standard tube.


----------



## shrapmeth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I have read mixed reviews on whether or not the coating in that block will hold up over time to prevent the aluminum from entering the loop. I bought it for its looks and other features, not the built in water block. I have ordered an EK Supremecy Acetal-Clean block, Alpha cool ST30 radiator, Swiftech D5 PWM pump and Monsoon dual bay D5 reservoir (version 2). I haven't bought fittings yet because I'm not sure if I will do the primochill tube or primochill rigid acrylic tube. I'll play with the acrylic stuff I ordered and if it works, order more fittings for it. If not, standard tube.


I myself was concerned about corrosion since the Crosschill VRM is anodized aluminum. I asked JJ from Asus via his own Youtube channel regarding the aluminum block in the mobo. This is what he replied
Quote:


> "_the waterblock uses a special anti corrosive coating which is specifically designed﻿ for this type of usage ( water cooling ). This in combination with a anodizing process helps to ensure great performance and compatibility﻿ and no issues with water cooling configurations. You can feel confident in the design and its ability to ensure electrolytic chemical reaction between metals. Thanks for the view and support._


Plus there's also the anti-corrosive additive such as Swiftech HydrX that you can use just to be on the safe side.









The AlphaCool ST30 is an excellent choice. Good enough for Push only at the top. Won't interfere with the mobo on Trooper. But not sure if it's enough for CPU + GPU though.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Very nice, a little too many bay devices for me, the rest is just awsome. I'd love to see what won 1st place.
> 
> 
> 
> The one that won is from camshow, one of my co-member in Rignoobies. This is project *G-Spot*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Defiantly the perfect name for that build.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i386*
> 
> I found that but I was afraid it was not the right way to do it and might break the top cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


The back is reinforced with the metal handle. It took me awhile to realize it was there, and what a difference it makes trying to lift it on top of a desk.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrapmeth*
> 
> I myself was concerned about corrosion since the Crosschill VRM is anodized aluminum. I asked JJ from Asus via his own Youtube channel regarding the aluminum block in the mobo. This is what he replied
> Plus there's also the anti-corrosive additive such as Swiftech HydrX that you can use just to be on the safe side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AlphaCool ST30 is an excellent choice. Good enough for Push only at the top. Won't interfere with the mobo on Trooper. But not sure if it's enough for CPU + GPU though.


I am not doing GPU for now. If I end up adding my GPU, I will toss a 240mm 60mm alpha cool in either the front or the bottom.


----------



## shrapmeth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I am not doing GPU for now. If I end up adding my GPU, I will toss a 240mm 60mm alpha cool in either the front or the bottom.


The bottom is quite good enough. Do keep us updated with pics about your progress.


----------



## Echelon Helios

Greetings everyone, kinda new here and thought I say hi and talk about my up coming build.

- tried Haf xb. Not much space for what I need to do. So going with the CM Storm Stryker White
(storm Stryker on order)
- Rampage IV Extreme mobo
- Intel i7 4960X extreme (on order)
- EK H3O 240 water cooler kit
- Patriot Viper 1600MHz Ram (8 x 8 gigs) total of 64 gigs
- 2 Asus GTX Titan gpu's ( will be in SLI config)
- 2 Intel 520 series SSD 480gigs ( will be in Raid 0 )
- Corsair AX1200i Psu

this my coming build now. Just waiting for the case and processor ?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echelon Helios*
> 
> Greetings everyone, kinda new here and thought I say hi and talk about my up coming build.
> 
> - tried Haf xb. Not much space for what I need to do. So going with the CM Storm Stryker White
> (storm Stryker on order)
> - Rampage IV Extreme mobo
> - Intel i7 4960X extreme (on order)
> - EK H3O 240 water cooler kit
> - Patriot Viper 1600MHz Ram (8 x 8 gigs) total of 64 gigs
> - 2 Asus GTX Titan gpu's ( will be in SLI config)
> - 2 Intel 520 series SSD 480gigs ( will be in Raid 0 )
> - Corsair AX1200i Psu
> 
> this my coming build now. Just waiting for the case and processor ?


Unless you have an application that is going to actually consume all 64 gigs of ram, i would recommend going with something like 32gigs of 2400(4x8) (if price is an issue)

Besides that everything else looks great.


----------



## Echelon Helios

Not a issue in price. Was going to use the extra ram, as a ram disk of 32 gigs of it.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrapmeth*
> 
> The bottom is quite good enough. Do keep us updated with pics about your progress.


That would work too. The reason I was thinking the front is making the aesthetics of the run of the tubing may look better, but I'll see how it goes if I decide to go that route.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> My current system has a dual pump, and a bay res, non combo... Such a pain in the butt, and it consumes allot of extra & extremely valuable space. Trooper just doesn't have the proper space to mount a separate pump, when trying to fit this much stuff in it. I have added the Swiftech Maelstrom to my 900D rebuild, it should save me a bit of stress.


i have 3 pumps in mine... dont know how it does not have a good place to put one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrapmeth*
> 
> I see your PSU is nearly taking up half the space at the bottom. Anyway, I won't be cooling the GPU's for now. So, there won't be too much hassle for me hopefully. But maybe in the future I might, so gotta be prepared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But I guess I might have to go for a pump/res combo given that there's not enough space as you showed me in the pic. Btw, You could try velcrostrap that HDD at the back and sleeve the cables to match the color scheme. And what rad is that at that top?


meh i use a xfx 1250w it is tight but i have no problems with a 240 in the bottom
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You may of already noticed, but it has two handles. The big one on top, and a stealth one in the back of the top.


+1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Yeah, I recently upgraded to an EVGA G2 1300w as part of the migration to tri-sli. It's about as tight as it gets down there. My hose from GPU link to bottom rad is 1mm from hitting.


i use quadfire and with a 90 i have no probs i have done it with just a comp fittings with no problems.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I have read mixed reviews on whether or not the coating in that block will hold up over time to prevent the aluminum from entering the loop. I bought it for its looks and other features, not the built in water block. I have ordered an EK Supremecy Acetal-Clean block, Alpha cool ST30 radiator, Swiftech D5 PWM pump and Monsoon dual bay D5 reservoir (version 2). I haven't bought fittings yet because I'm not sure if I will do the primochill tube or primochill rigid acrylic tube. I'll play with the acrylic stuff I ordered and if it works, order more fittings for it. If not, standard tube.


i would NEVER mix copper + aluminum .... ever cars are different but if i had my way.... never


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i have 3 pumps in mine... dont know how it does not have a good place to put one.
> meh i use a xfx 1250w it is tight but i have no problems with a 240 in the bottom
> +1
> i use quadfire and with a 90 i have no probs i have done it with just a comp fittings with no problems.
> i would NEVER mix copper + aluminum .... ever cars are different but if i had my way.... never


I am hoping a mobo block comes out from EK soon so I can add that in before I create my CPU loop, but if I finish my loop before it does, I'll just leave the mobo on air.


----------



## Mega Man

they wont i already asked they basically laughed in my face....

woops wrong thread sorry GL i hope they do

i always thought that block had a copper tub in the aluminum .... /slap asus what were you thinking


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I am hoping a mobo block comes out from EK soon so I can add that in before I create my CPU loop, but if I finish my loop before it does, I'll just leave the mobo on air.


I emailed them and ask for the release date. I hope they will release it soon and hopefully you will still be able to install the armor after you change the block. I will try to disassemble the mobo and check out the block. I want to see if it I can make my own block out of copper.


----------



## shrapmeth

Can we see some pics of your rig? Mega Man


----------



## Mega Man

you can see old pics LOL not current ones. my rig is in pieces still no cable management done. and my loop looks like a 2 year old playing pipe dreams .

my fittings leaked so i had to use a couple extenders and comp fittings and it really made it look like crap. although it wont be at 1--% i have a vrm block on order and i may let you see it after that... heres old pics


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















the one of the cake is the pic of what the guy who put on my thermal paste of my gpus former occupation was


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

I will (finally) be ordering my stryker somewhen next week to go along with trooper!
can't wait till it arrives and I have them both set up


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> I emailed them and ask for the release date. I hope they will release it soon and hopefully you will still be able to install the armor after you change the block. I will try to disassemble the mobo and check out the block. I want to see if it I can make my own block out of copper.


Let me know when you hear back.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Let me know when you hear back.


Sure. Checked the block and I dont think ill be able to copy it with copper material. I will still give it a try.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Sure. Checked the block and I dont think ill be able to copy it with copper material. I will still give it a try.


I like the looks of the EK blocks better anyways. I ordered an Evo 212 to hold me over because this stock cooler really is horrible


----------



## paulkon

If one were to hypothetically replace all the stock fans in the stryker with AP-15s:

3 exhaust: 1 rear, 2 top
6 front intake: push/pull through rad

Where would you connect them too since most motherboards and fan controllers support around 4-6 fans? Would the radiator fans run at full speed and the 3 exhaust be temp adjusted by the motherboard?

And if you were to use a fan controller, where would you place it if the rad was mounted vertically in the front, taking up all the drive bays?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulkon*
> 
> If one were to hypothetically replace all the stock fans in the stryker with AP-15s:
> 
> 3 exhaust: 1 rear, 2 top
> 6 front intake: push/pull through rad
> 
> Where would you connect them too since most motherboards and fan controllers support around 4-6 fans? Would the radiator fans run at full speed and the 3 exhaust be temp adjusted by the motherboard?
> 
> And if you were to use a fan controller, where would you place it if the rad was mounted vertically in the front, taking up all the drive bays?


You do realize the Stryker has a built-in controller with enough power for all the stock fans? That's 4 fans, plus the headers on your motherboard. For the rest you might be able to put a small controller in the back (between the 5.25" bays and the side panel).


----------



## paulkon

I didn't even think about using the built in controller.... So all the exhaust fans plus possibly an extra down below and then the motherboard can handle the rest.

The AP-15s draw about 1W as per frozencpu.


----------



## paulkon

Anyone know of a way to secure a 360mm vertically oriented rad in the drive bay area with fans in push pull?


----------



## shrapmeth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you can see old pics LOL not current ones. my rig is in pieces still no cable management done. and my loop looks like a 2 year old playing pipe dreams .
> 
> my fittings leaked so i had to use a couple extenders and comp fittings and it really made it look like crap. although it wont be at 1--% i have a vrm block on order and i may let you see it after that... heres old pics
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the one of the cake is the pic of what the guy who put on my thermal paste of my gpus former occupation was


Nice. You put the reservoir out of the case I see. That's clever.








Something I might have to end up doing unless I go pump/res combo.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrapmeth*
> 
> Nice. You put the reservoir out of the case I see. That's clever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something I might have to end up doing unless I go pump/res combo.


that is a rad actually my res is at fq hqs ...... my res is hidden until i get mine back from fq


----------



## shrapmeth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> that is a rad actually my res is at fq hqs ...... my res is hidden until i get mine back from fq


Clever







something I might end up doing to make the inside look neat & tidy.


----------



## HeatPwnz

Hello everyone,
I'm new here and I've just wanted to share my Stryker with all of you..
Now I know the current components are ''meeh'' to most of you, but in 4-5 days there are some major upgrades on the way (AMD FX-8350, MSi 990FXA-GD80, Corsair Vengence Pro 8GB Blue, OCZ Vector 128GB, NZXT Hale Power 90+ 650W)... just waiting for computeruniverse.net to ship them








In the meantime I would like to say that I've been following this thread for few months now (ever since I've bought my Stryker) and was fascinated on everyone's builds, really amazing...
When my components arrive, next plan is to put up some watercooling for cpu, sleeve psu cables, buy some decet fans, and in not so far future do a custom loop with gpu... I'm a student and you know how students have no money







anyways I've worked hard this summer so I can finally put up some decent components in this beast
Hope you all like it, and I'll see you in few days


----------



## skupples

Welcome to the Club! I have a very similar build to that, but it's inside a 30$ mini-tower. (black friday ftw!)

+1

Hope your Dorm has as good lock on it!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeatPwnz*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> I'm new here and I've just wanted to share my Stryker with all of you..
> Now I know the current components are ''meeh'' to most of you, but in 4-5 days there are some major upgrades on the way (AMD FX-8350, MSi 990FXA-GD80, Corsair Vengence Pro 8GB Blue, OCZ Vector 128GB, NZXT Hale Power 90+ 650W)... just waiting for computeruniverse.net to ship them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime I would like to say that I've been following this thread for few months now (ever since I've bought my Stryker) and was fascinated on everyone's builds, really amazing...
> When my components arrive, next plan is to put up some watercooling for cpu, sleeve psu cables, buy some decet fans, and in not so far future do a custom loop with gpu... I'm a student and you know how students have no money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways I've worked hard this summer so I can finally put up some decent components in this beast
> Hope you all like it, and I'll see you in few days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks great and i think that NZXT HALE 90 V1 will look great in your white Storm Stryker

Funny enough i picked the very same PSU AND the same case as you did for a PC i made for friend


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## HeatPwnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Looks great and i think that NZXT HALE 90 V1 will look great in your white Storm Stryker


Thank you so much
At the first I was planning on buying PC Power & Cooling Silencer MKIII 750W, but it got sold up and the Fractal design one is a big overkill for me, so I'm stuck with this little guy
Only i'm going to turn it up the other side coz it looks better with that white fan up and no specification sticker ruining the overall look


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeatPwnz*
> 
> Thank you so much
> At the first I was planning on buying PC Power & Cooling Silencer MKIII 750W, but it got sold up and the Fractal design one is a big overkill for me, so I'm stuck with this little guy
> Only i'm going to turn it up the other side coz it looks better with that white fan up and no specification sticker ruining the overall look


its based on a Super Flower Golden Green if you did not known

I even had a 1000 watts myself

Think the NZXT HALE 90 V1 and V2 are some of the most underted PSU´s you can buy

Dont know why other then the color

Anyway off topic still think your PC looks great


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulkon*
> 
> Anyone know of a way to secure a 360mm vertically oriented rad in the drive bay area with fans in push pull?


You have to make a custom mount for the 360 rad and secure it on the case.

Here's mine:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## rawfuls

I've been thinking about going prebuilt water coolers, and I'm currently deciding between the Corsair H80i and the Corsair H100i.

What do you all think?

The H80i rad would probably exhaust through the rear fan, and the 100i would probably exhaust through the top.

Are either quieter than my Hyper 212+ or cooler?
The main reason, is because my board seems to act up with my 212+ cooler (if it moves the slightest bit), it will throw the "New CPU detected, please configure through BIOS" code on bootup, and often will give me a black screen on bootup.

Opinions and recommendations welcome!


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Has anyone here had any experience with having a 47mm rad and 25mm fans up the top with an MSI Z77A-GD55? I think I can make work by using the screw holes furthest away from the mobo, but I wanted to see if anyone has done this and had any problems


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Double post


----------



## HeatPwnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rawfuls*
> 
> I've been thinking about going prebuilt water coolers, and I'm currently deciding between the Corsair H80i and the Corsair H100i.
> 
> Are either quieter than my Hyper 212+ or cooler?
> Opinions and recommendations welcome!


I would go for H100i all the way, offers best performace between closed loop water cooling range, it isnt really expensive and if you put up some Corsair SP's on there and some speed reducers it will run quiet and extra cool
anyways, you should try asking on CPU cooling forums


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Has anyone here had any experience with having a 47mm rad and 25mm fans up the top with an MSI Z77A-GD55? I think I can make work by using the screw holes furthest away from the mobo, but I wanted to see if anyone has done this and had any problems


yes some mobos can do it np i can run 45s on all 3 of these mobos amd saberkitty CVFz UD7. putting a WB on the CVFz however i went to a 30mm


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yes some mobos can do it np i can run 45s on all 3 of these mobos amd saberkitty CVFz UD7. putting a WB on the CVFz however i went to a 30mm


Wicked, that's two EK XT240s ordered then!


----------



## adamski07

Guys! Get ready for the most awaited Cooler Master's Case Mod Competition. Be prepared and show us what you got! I can't tell you right now, but the prizes are mind blowing! If I can only see all your reactions once CM launches this competition.

CM Case Mod Competition


----------



## paulkon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> You have to make a custom mount for the 360 rad and secure it on the case.
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What did you use to make and how did you install the custom mount? I'd be grateful for some more details on how this is done


----------



## Mega Man

90deg brackets work great


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulkon*
> 
> What did you use to make and how did you install the custom mount? I'd be grateful for some more details on how this is done


Mount made from Aluminum Sheet. Drilled holes and secured it on the case using rivets. Easy.


----------



## Seladon

Sorry that the picture quality is pretty bad, but here's mine :


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seladon*
> 
> Sorry that the picture quality is pretty bad, but here's mine :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/46/pgo1.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/203/s29s.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/kblk.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/33/ctvh.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/822/x03r.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/819/g5nt.jpg/


Welcome! You actually have to upload the pictures to this site into a gallery and post them from there in order for them to show properly for us.


----------



## Mega Man

no you dont. you just have to cick them then select "original " to see original size


----------



## Seladon

Corrected it.


----------



## YounGMessiah

Mine is not as sexy as most, but I worked hard on mine! lol.. Ill get more photos uploaded tomorrow of the full thing


----------



## Mega Man

it does not have to be as "sexay " as most, just something you are proud of my friend


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no you dont. you just have to cick them then select "original " to see original size


Who has time to do that?


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

my stryker and a few other goodies have arrived, just waiting on my X79 dark and then I can get building!


----------



## Reaper84

Guys

How can you attach a 3rd fan to the top 3 drive bays in the front of the stryker?

I want to replace the front 2 fans and want to add a 3rd as I have no drives in my rig

I dont really want to cable tie them down unless that is my only option

Any ideas?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Mine is not as sexy as most, but I worked hard on mine! lol.. Ill get more photos uploaded tomorrow of the full thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1661965/


I'm building a tri-titan 900D system... Who want's to bet it will be one of the uglier 900D's ever built? Guess who has two thumbs and doesn't care? Guess how well it's going to run even if i don' sleeve my cables?


----------



## YounGMessiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it does not have to be as "sexay " as most, just something you are proud of my friend


Thanks I am 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper84*
> 
> Guys
> 
> How can you attach a 3rd fan to the top 3 drive bays in the front of the stryker?
> 
> I want to replace the front 2 fans and want to add a 3rd as I have no drives in my rig
> 
> I dont really want to cable tie them down unless that is my only option
> 
> Any ideas?


I was going to buy a third HDD cage because then you can have three in front


----------



## hardiboy

sorry my english is not good
but i hope all of u can understand what i say
sorry i cannot post the picture of my trooper because i am using a mobile phone

i hope you can answer my question
1.does cm trooper fit enough to install 280mm water cooling?
2.if it does not i will install h100i from corsair, and if i install h100i what can i do to that 200mm stock fan? is there any place to put the fan?
3.about push pull cooling system, does that system gives a big difference between push or pull system?
4.because if i want to install push pull system i have to modif my trooper ,if it does not give a big different, i want to modif it later
5.about x-docx, is there any issues about put a ssd in there?

i am still curious about that quetions


----------



## animal0307

1: yes as long as its ~30mm thick rad
2: throw it away, sell it, stuff it in a box, use it as a desk fan. The stock 200mm fan won't fit if you use a rad up top.
3: push pull usually produces some better temps but I can't tell you for sure.
4:
5: umm... only over used mine once and that was to test a drive and it worked as it should.


----------



## tuazdog

Hi guys,

I am late to the party but here are pics of my new Stryker:
http://s776.photobucket.com/user/rs...ryker Build/Workstation1_zpsfaf721eb.jpg.html

http://s776.photobucket.com/user/rstuazon/media/CM Storm Stryker Build/DryFit_zpsc5d07147.jpg.html

http://s776.photobucket.com/user/rs... Build/CMStrykerBuild020_zpsf6964572.jpg.html

http://s776.photobucket.com/user/rs... Build/CMStrykerBuild034_zps6b32dd10.jpg.html

http://s776.photobucket.com/user/rstuazon/media/CM Storm Stryker Build/Wiring_zps1ae2b763.jpg.html

PC component:
Case: CM Storm Stryker
Mobo: Asus Maximus VI Formula
CPU: Intel i7 4770k
GPU: EVGA Geforce GTX Titan Hydro Copper
RAM: Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB @ 2400Mhz with light kit
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
HDD: Toshiba 3TB
PSU: Corsair AX860 with single braided cable kit
Monitor: Asus 27" VG278HE
Keyboard: Logitech G710+
Mouse: Corsair Vengeance M65
Fan Controller: NZXT Sentry 2
Light: Phobya Multi-Color LED Flexlight, Logisys dual 6" cathode

Water Cooling:
Radiator: Black Ice Stealth 120 & 220, Swiftech MCR220 Extreme
CPU Block: Ek Sumpremacy Universal
Reservoir: Monsoon Series 2 Premium
Water Pump: Swiftech MCP655
Fans: Misc. fans from Aerocool, Enermax & Tepa
Fittings: Misc. compression fittings from bitpower
Tubing: Tygon 1/2" ID 5/8" OD
Dye: Primochill Blood Red
Flow Meter: Primochill Vortex

Windows Experience Index:
Base Score: 8.2
CPU: 8.2
RAM: 8.2
GPU: 8.3
Game Graphics: 8.3
Primary HD: 8.2

Youtube video:


----------



## animal0307

I love what you did with you bay res. I may have to steal that to use on my build if I ever break it down again.


----------



## hardiboy

Can i put the h100i radiator at the bottom of the case?

Will h110 fit in trooper case?


----------



## animal0307

I don't think the hoses are long enough to to reach the bottom, but both should fit in the top.


----------



## hardiboy

So h110 fit in the top?
Because 110 has 280mm radiator

As far as i know a longer radiator gives better result than shorter one

Is it true?


----------



## animal0307

In theory yes the larger one should. But thats one to ask the watercooling gurus.

Yes the 280mm will fit but your problem we be if its over 30mm thick. You will run into trouble with fans hitting the mobo with a thick 280mm. The 240mm can be a bit thicker depending on you mobo because it can be offset away from the mobo. But I think you can't do push/pull with anything other than a slim 240 in the top mounting place.


----------



## TeeBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuazdog*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I am late to the party but here are pics of my new Stryker:
> http://s776.photobucket.com/user/rs...ryker Build/Workstation1_zpsfaf721eb.jpg.html
> 
> http://s776.photobucket.com/user/rstuazon/media/CM Storm Stryker Build/DryFit_zpsc5d07147.jpg.html
> 
> http://s776.photobucket.com/user/rs... Build/CMStrykerBuild020_zpsf6964572.jpg.html
> 
> http://s776.photobucket.com/user/rs... Build/CMStrykerBuild034_zps6b32dd10.jpg.html
> 
> http://s776.photobucket.com/user/rstuazon/media/CM Storm Stryker Build/Wiring_zps1ae2b763.jpg.html
> 
> PC component:
> Case: CM Storm Stryker
> Mobo: Asus Maximus VI Formula
> CPU: Intel i7 4770k
> GPU: EVGA Geforce GTX Titan Hydro Copper
> RAM: Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB @ 2400Mhz with light kit
> SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
> HDD: Toshiba 3TB
> PSU: Corsair AX860 with single braided cable kit
> Monitor: Asus 27" VG278HE
> Keyboard: Logitech G710+
> Mouse: Corsair Vengeance M65
> Fan Controller: NZXT Sentry 2
> Light: Phobya Multi-Color LED Flexlight, Logisys dual 6" cathode
> 
> Water Cooling:
> Radiator: Black Ice Stealth 120 & 220, Swiftech MCR220 Extreme
> CPU Block: Ek Sumpremacy Universal
> Reservoir: Monsoon Series 2 Premium
> Water Pump: Swiftech MCP655
> Fans: Misc. fans from Aerocool, Enermax & Tepa
> Fittings: Misc. compression fittings from bitpower
> Tubing: Tygon 1/2" ID 5/8" OD
> Dye: Primochill Blood Red
> Flow Meter: Primochill Vortex
> 
> Windows Experience Index:
> Base Score: 8.2
> CPU: 8.2
> RAM: 8.2
> GPU: 8.3
> Game Graphics: 8.3
> Primary HD: 8.2
> 
> Youtube video:


man that's a sweet looking rig


----------



## yanks8981

I am trying to fit my alphacool 120x2 30mm rad in the trooper and notice its really tight, if at all possible, to plug in the 8 pin power cable on my Formula VI with the rad installed.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I am trying to fit my alphacool 120x2 30mm rad in the trooper and notice its really tight, if at all possible, to plug in the 8 pin power cable on my Formula VI with the rad installed.


Armor in the way? Or is it the heatsink?


----------



## yanks8981

I'll have to test again but I think it was the rad fans in the way.


----------



## animal0307

There is a second set of holes for 240mm rads that are farther away from the motherboard tray and they should allow for enough room. I had a 45mm rad with 25mm fans shoe horned in next to a sabertooth and it was tight but not horrible. Trick is to plug you 8pin before you put the rad in


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> There is a second set of holes for 240mm rads that are farther away from the motherboard tray and they should allow for enough room. I had a 45mm rad with 25mm fans shoe horned in next to a sabertooth and it was tight but not horrible. Trick is to plug you 8pin before you put the rad in


I tried the 2nd set of holes. Ya, it fits, but its tight. Ideally I can find a case with more space up top.


----------



## hardiboy

I have searched over the google
And found this
This one is h110
Radiator dimensions: 140mm x 312mm x 29mm
Fan dimensions: 140mm x 25mm
Fan speed: 1500 +/- 10% RPM
Fan airflow: 94 CFM
Fan static pressure: 1.64mm-H2O
Noise level: 35dB(A

And this one h100i
Radiator dimensions: 120mm x 275mm x 27mm
Fan dimensions: 120mm x 120mm x 25mm
Fan speed: 2700 RPM
Fan airflow: 77 CFM
Fan dBA: 37.68 dBA
Fan static pressure: 4mm/H20


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper84*
> 
> Guys
> 
> How can you attach a 3rd fan to the top 3 drive bays in the front of the stryker?
> 
> I want to replace the front 2 fans and want to add a 3rd as I have no drives in my rig
> 
> I dont really want to cable tie them down unless that is my only option
> 
> Any ideas?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Thanks I am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to buy a third HDD cage because then you can have three in front


this
1 http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cm-storm-trooper-hdd-cage/
2 my personal fave "L" ( angle ) brackets and screws/washers/bolts
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hardiboy*
> 
> sorry my english is not good
> but i hope all of u can understand what i say
> sorry i cannot post the picture of my trooper because i am using a mobile phone
> 
> i hope you can answer my question
> 1.does cm trooper fit enough to install 280mm water cooling?
> 2.if it does not i will install h100i from corsair, and if i install h100i what can i do to that 200mm stock fan? is there any place to put the fan?
> 3.about push pull cooling system, does that system gives a big difference between push or pull system?
> 4.because if i want to install push pull system i have to modif my trooper ,if it does not give a big different, i want to modif it later
> 5.about x-docx, is there any issues about put a ssd in there?
> 
> i am still curious about that quetions


1 yes
2 there is not a good place in this case to put it
3 no not on thin rads with good fans, make sure to get fans with good static pressure
4 you can with most rads ~ 30mm thick
5 yes
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuazdog*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I am late to the party but here are pics of my new Stryker:
> http://s776.photobucket.com/user/rs...ryker Build/Workstation1_zpsfaf721eb.jpg.html
> 
> http://s776.photobucket.com/user/rstuazon/media/CM Storm Stryker Build/DryFit_zpsc5d07147.jpg.html
> 
> http://s776.photobucket.com/user/rs... Build/CMStrykerBuild020_zpsf6964572.jpg.html
> 
> http://s776.photobucket.com/user/rs... Build/CMStrykerBuild034_zps6b32dd10.jpg.html
> 
> http://s776.photobucket.com/user/rstuazon/media/CM Storm Stryker Build/Wiring_zps1ae2b763.jpg.html
> 
> PC component:
> Case: CM Storm Stryker
> Mobo: Asus Maximus VI Formula
> CPU: Intel i7 4770k
> GPU: EVGA Geforce GTX Titan Hydro Copper
> RAM: Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB @ 2400Mhz with light kit
> SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
> HDD: Toshiba 3TB
> PSU: Corsair AX860 with single braided cable kit
> Monitor: Asus 27" VG278HE
> Keyboard: Logitech G710+
> Mouse: Corsair Vengeance M65
> Fan Controller: NZXT Sentry 2
> Light: Phobya Multi-Color LED Flexlight, Logisys dual 6" cathode
> 
> Water Cooling:
> Radiator: Black Ice Stealth 120 & 220, Swiftech MCR220 Extreme
> CPU Block: Ek Sumpremacy Universal
> Reservoir: Monsoon Series 2 Premium
> Water Pump: Swiftech MCP655
> Fans: Misc. fans from Aerocool, Enermax & Tepa
> Fittings: Misc. compression fittings from bitpower
> Tubing: Tygon 1/2" ID 5/8" OD
> Dye: Primochill Blood Red
> Flow Meter: Primochill Vortex
> 
> Windows Experience Index:
> Base Score: 8.2
> CPU: 8.2
> RAM: 8.2
> GPU: 8.3
> Game Graphics: 8.3
> Primary HD: 8.2
> 
> Youtube video:


love it !~ esp love the drain
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hardiboy*
> 
> Can i put the h100i radiator at the bottom of the case?
> 
> Will h110 fit in trooper case?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> I don't think the hoses are long enough to to reach the bottom, but both should fit in the top.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hardiboy*
> 
> So h110 fit in the top?
> Because 110 has 280mm radiator
> 
> As far as i know a longer radiator gives better result than shorter one
> 
> Is it true?


not with current fan tech. i highly reccomend getting a 120mm or 240mm i highly recommend the H220
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I am trying to fit my alphacool 120x2 30mm rad in the trooper and notice its really tight, if at all possible, to plug in the 8 pin power cable on my Formula VI with the rad installed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> There is a second set of holes for 240mm rads that are farther away from the motherboard tray and they should allow for enough room. I had a 45mm rad with 25mm fans shoe horned in next to a sabertooth and it was tight but not horrible. Trick is to plug you 8pin before you put the rad in


+1


----------



## dangerdan87

As soon as I can get the money to buy all the important guts of my computer and modding my stryker, in going to Cerakote the exterior of the case Tungsten with a matte black interior.

Here is what Cerakote Tungsten looks like on my Oakley sunglasses.
Kind of a gray metallic.



Cerakote is pretty awesome. It's very thin and super strong and only requires one coat. No need for a clear coat, but I do have to bake the painted parts in the oven for a couple hours to cure it.


----------



## JKuhn

I'm looking at getting a cheap closed-loop cooler. Can anyone comment on the CM Seidon 120V (it's marked "oem pack")? I can also get a 120M for a bit more money, but at this stage I can't spend extra for a minimal performance increase. And how reliable is Cooler Master when it comes to water coolers? The reasons I want water is that air coolers are large, heavy, noisy, and if I buy a water cooler I can keep using it if I upgrade my CPU in the future.


----------



## hardiboy

as long as the thick dont get over 30mm it will fit in trooper?

i cannot find h220 in my country ,

so what cooling should i choose
1.h100i
2.h110
3.x60 kraken

and my mother board is msi z87 gd65 gaming ,it has a something(i dont know how to say it in english) and its near the top of the case
i afraid i will run into problem with that

i hope you can help me to choose the right one

i can install 280mm inside without modif my trooper right?

but h110 has 29mm thick

and about the fan
could u recomend me what fan that has a good static pressure so i can get a good perfomance with it

so i dont need to apply push pull setting, just change the fan right??

sorry i make it complicated, i am really confuse and dont know how to tell it in good english hehe


----------



## foreign03

Swiftec h220 is pretty good I've got x2 240mm rads aswell as vrm block. My gpu is watercooled all with the swiftec h220 setup and temps are pretty low 4.8ghz 3930k 68c max under prime.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hardiboy*
> 
> as long as the thick dont get over 30mm it will fit in trooper?
> 
> i cannot find h220 in my country ,
> 
> so what cooling should i choose
> 1.h100i
> 2.h110
> 3.x60 kraken
> 
> and my mother board is msi z87 gd65 gaming ,it has a something(i dont know how to say it in english) and its near the top of the case
> i afraid i will run into problem with that
> 
> i hope you can help me to choose the right one
> 
> i can install 280mm inside without modif my trooper right?
> 
> but h110 has 29mm thick
> 
> and about the fan
> could u recomend me what fan that has a good static pressure so i can get a good perfomance with it
> 
> so i dont need to apply push pull setting, just change the fan right??
> 
> sorry i make it complicated, i am really confuse and dont know how to tell it in good english hehe


30mm = Push + Pull ok with most motherboards
45mm = push or pull ok with most motherboards

fans that are good for rads
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553002
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10323/
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16009/fan-989/Swiftech_Helix_120mm_x_25mm_Z-Bearing_Fan_-_1800_RPM_HELIX-120-BW.html
** http://www.corsair.com/us/parts/cooling-parts/fan-kit-h80-h100.html#tab5 ** kya will have to say ok ( OCN user ) as i could be wrong
http://www.swiftech.com/fan120x25mmrdm1225s.aspx

that is just a short list of good fans there are many more


----------



## skupples

The X-Dock requires you to format the SSD in the "hotswap" format, w/e it's called, I can not recall.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The X-Dock requires you to format the SSD in the "hotswap" format, w/e it's called, I can not recall.


You mean set the sata port in the bios to AHCI and hot swappable (at least on most Asus boards), after that you can push it in and use it. Make sure when you eject to use the 'Safely remove Hardware and eject Media' icon.


----------



## Mega Man

not if you leave it in 100% of the time, all the dock is is a sata/power passthough, you just dont pull it out unless the pc is off

that is only needed if you want to hotswap HDD/SDDs, which i can tell you he does not as he wants to use it for primary os


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> not if you leave it in 100% of the time, all the dock is is a sata/power passthough, you just dont pull it out unless the pc is off
> 
> that is only needed if you want to hotswap HDD/SDDs, which i can tell you he does not as he wants to use it for primary os


+1

Wuhhh? OS drive in the xdock? That's interesting.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> +1
> 
> Wuhhh? OS drive in the xdock? That's interesting.


yea i thought about it as well i just dont like the looks

but it would be extremely easy to switch from win8 to win 7 ( not that it is hard to do so now )


----------



## shrapmeth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuazdog*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I am late to the party but here are pics of my new Stryker:
> http://s776.photobucket.com/user/rs...ryker Build/Workstation1_zpsfaf721eb.jpg.html
> 
> http://s776.photobucket.com/user/rstuazon/media/CM Storm Stryker Build/DryFit_zpsc5d07147.jpg.html
> 
> http://s776.photobucket.com/user/rs... Build/CMStrykerBuild020_zpsf6964572.jpg.html
> 
> http://s776.photobucket.com/user/rs... Build/CMStrykerBuild034_zps6b32dd10.jpg.html
> 
> http://s776.photobucket.com/user/rstuazon/media/CM Storm Stryker Build/Wiring_zps1ae2b763.jpg.html
> 
> PC component:
> Case: CM Storm Stryker
> Mobo: Asus Maximus VI Formula
> CPU: Intel i7 4770k
> GPU: EVGA Geforce GTX Titan Hydro Copper
> RAM: Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB @ 2400Mhz with light kit
> SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
> HDD: Toshiba 3TB
> PSU: Corsair AX860 with single braided cable kit
> Monitor: Asus 27" VG278HE
> Keyboard: Logitech G710+
> Mouse: Corsair Vengeance M65
> Fan Controller: NZXT Sentry 2
> Light: Phobya Multi-Color LED Flexlight, Logisys dual 6" cathode
> 
> Water Cooling:
> Radiator: Black Ice Stealth 120 & 220, Swiftech MCR220 Extreme
> CPU Block: Ek Sumpremacy Universal
> Reservoir: Monsoon Series 2 Premium
> Water Pump: Swiftech MCP655
> Fans: Misc. fans from Aerocool, Enermax & Tepa
> Fittings: Misc. compression fittings from bitpower
> Tubing: Tygon 1/2" ID 5/8" OD
> Dye: Primochill Blood Red
> Flow Meter: Primochill Vortex
> 
> Windows Experience Index:
> Base Score: 8.2
> CPU: 8.2
> RAM: 8.2
> GPU: 8.3
> Game Graphics: 8.3
> Primary HD: 8.2
> 
> Youtube video:


Spectacular build there mate. Simply awesome.


----------



## dangerdan87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yea i thought about it as well i just dont like the looks
> 
> but it would be extremely easy to switch from win8 to win 7 ( not that it is hard to do so now )


I am going to make an attempt to convert the x-doc into a slim CD/DVD drive


----------



## dangerdan87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yea i thought about it as well i just dont like the looks
> 
> but it would be extremely easy to switch from win8 to win 7 ( not that it is hard to do so now )


I am going to make an attempt to convert the x-doc into a slim CD/DVD drive


----------



## Mega Man

i wish i could cut small holse ( not round ) into the case. but alas... i dont have the skill nor the tools. i want to integrate my sd reader into my case shell....


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i wish i could cut small holse ( not round ) into the case. but alas... i dont have the skill nor the tools. i want to integrate my sd reader into my case shell....


You mean a rectangular hole? I can't say how it will look but if you have a drill and a small file you might be able to do it. Just drill a hole and file it to the right size and shape.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i wish i could cut small holse ( not round ) into the case. but alas... i dont have the skill nor the tools. i want to integrate my sd reader into my case shell....
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> You mean a rectangular hole? I can't say how it will look but if you have a drill and a small file you might be able to do it. Just drill a hole and file it to the right size and shape.
Click to expand...

Where do you want it? And how does the card reader look like?
PS: invest in the cheapest dremel, you gonna love it!


----------



## hardiboy

I have bought a h100i
But i forgot to bought a thermalpasta

Is there a thermalpasta inside the h100i box
And if it has

Is it a good quality pasta

i have used my new procy for 3 weeks

Do i need to apply the new thermalpasta


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hardiboy*
> 
> I have bought a h100i
> But i forgot to bought a thermalpasta
> 
> Is there a thermalpasta inside the h100i box
> And if it has
> 
> Is it a good quality pasta
> 
> i have used my new procy for 3 weeks
> 
> Do i need to apply the new thermalpasta


The h100i has pre applied tim. So before install wipe the residue off the cpu with a clean cloth and attach the h100


----------



## hardiboy

Oh so what i have to do is clean the procy and then install h100i withoud apply a new paste?


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hardiboy*
> 
> Oh so what i have to do is clean the procy and then install h100i withoud apply a new paste?


Correct. The H100i comes with good quality paste pre applied. All you need to do is wipe the processor clean, usually a bit of rubbing/denatured alcohol is recommended to remove any grease from manufacturing and packaging.


----------



## felix starter

PROBLEMMM!!!

cpu: intel Core i5-4670K Haswell
graphic card: ASUS GTX670-DC2-4GD5
motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-OC LGA 1150
ram: G.SKILL Sniper Series 8GB
ssd: SAMSUNG 840 Series MZ-7TD250BW 2.5" 250GB
hdd: Western Digital WD Black WD1002FAEX 1TB
thats my all NEW setup but i have difficulty to run games at high, what i do wrong? what can i do to be able to play all game at high?
thanks
felix


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix starter*
> 
> PROBLEMMM!!!
> 
> cpu: intel Core i5-4670K Haswell
> graphic card: ASUS GTX670-DC2-4GD5
> motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-OC LGA 1150
> ram: G.SKILL Sniper Series 8GB
> ssd: SAMSUNG 840 Series MZ-7TD250BW 2.5" 250GB
> hdd: Western Digital WD Black WD1002FAEX 1TB
> thats my all NEW setup but i have difficulty to run games at high, what i do wrong? what can i do to be able to play all game at high?
> thanks
> felix


Can't help much without monitor specs...

Turn down AA, disable ambient occlusion, etc. Things in the nvidia settings for starters. I usually disable in game settings and strictly use Nvidia settings instead.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> You mean a rectangular hole? I can't say how it will look but if you have a drill and a small file you might be able to do it. Just drill a hole and file it to the right size and shape.


like SD size hole... micro sd.... usb... amoung other things
this is the one i have. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820223122
basically the usb section and the upper section are connected by a cable inside.
( side note it works great, all cards are different drives and always seen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Where do you want it? And how does the card reader look like?
> PS: invest in the cheapest dremel, you gonna love it!


yea i do plan on it... i used to own one... but yea probably in a box downstairs somewhere..
i would like to ( never will happen ) put it next to the drive bays through the front. would look sick... but i do not have the artistic side to make it look good
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Correct. The H100i comes with good quality paste pre applied. All you need to do is wipe the processor clean, usually a bit of rubbing/denatured alcohol is recommended to remove any grease from manufacturing and packaging.


fixed it for you
dont get me wrong it will work.. but quality.... no no OEM paste is quality
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix starter*
> 
> PROBLEMMM!!!
> 
> cpu: intel Core i5-4670K Haswell
> graphic card: ASUS GTX670-DC2-4GD5
> motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-OC LGA 1150
> ram: G.SKILL Sniper Series 8GB
> ssd: SAMSUNG 840 Series MZ-7TD250BW 2.5" 250GB
> hdd: Western Digital WD Black WD1002FAEX 1TB
> thats my all NEW setup but i have difficulty to run games at high, what i do wrong? what can i do to be able to play all game at high?
> thanks
> felix


well... get rid of the nvidia for a start *ducks*

to be honest i dont know if the 670 can handle max on its own as i dont keep up to date on nvidia
and yea we need to know what monitor you run big diff between 1440p and 1080p


----------



## hardiboy

How long does h100i need to change the stock thermal


----------



## Mega Man

rubbing lcohol ( higher alcohol content = better ) + microfiber cloth = umm 1 min


----------



## skupples

Felix... If you are looking for ultra settings you are going to need a second 670. You can get an under warranty used 670 for pretty cheep these days.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> dont get me wrong it will work.. but quality.... no no OEM paste is quality


The stock paste IS good quality, it's made by shin etsu and has the same efficiency as Arctic silver 5. There is no reason to switch it out and risk getting a bad coating for anything except the really top dollar TIM. At least that was the case on the H100 I purchased.

EDIT: Looks like with the i series they switched to Dow Corning TIM which I have not idea about. The original H100 TIM was good stuff though, many a persons switched to several different types with either no change or worse temps.


----------



## oerfydkn09

update my cooler =)


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oerfydkn09*
> 
> update my cooler =)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Those are dang sexy coolers, I almost got the older model back when I built my current rig.


----------



## JKuhn

I bought a CM Seidon 120M (I got a second fan with it so I chose it instead of the 120V), how long should I leak test it?


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> I bought a CM Seidon 120M (I got a second fan with it so I chose it instead of the 120V), how long should I leak test it?


You shouldn't have to leak test it

it is a factory sealed unit

I have both the 120M and 240M and I haven't had any issue with either of them


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry*
> 
> You shouldn't have to leak test it
> 
> it is a factory sealed unit
> 
> I have both the 120M and 240M and I haven't had any issue with either of them


Yeah, pretty much if you want to do a quick make sure before using it on your components, just plug it in to power it on and wiggle the connections to make sure nothing leaks while pump is running. Most cases of leaks were usually inside packaging on AIO's.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry*
> 
> You shouldn't have to leak test it
> 
> it is a factory sealed unit
> 
> I have both the 120M and 240M and I haven't had any issue with either of them


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Yeah, pretty much if you want to do a quick make sure before using it on your components, just plug it in to power it on and wiggle the connections to make sure nothing leaks while pump is running. Most cases of leaks were usually inside packaging on AIO's.


Ok. Thanks!


----------



## HeatPwnz

New components arrived today (cpu, mobo, ram, ssd, psu)... Upgraded from phenom II X2 550, 4gb ram, hdd, 450w and some asrock random mobo
next thing... sleeved cables for psu and maybe h100i
cheers


----------



## dakooder

Building a rig for my brother and will be posting pics in the next couple days when the parts come in, then in about a week pictures of water cooling will come in when he has decided what he wants in water cooling,

Asus Sabertooth 990fx

8 gigs of Corsair Low profile black 1600mhz ram

FX 8350

XFX 2 gig 7850

EVGA 750w PSU

Storm Stryker





































Creative Sound Blaster ZXR

They got ordered this morning on 2 day shipping, should be here monday or tuesday at the latest


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakooder*
> 
> Building a rig for my brother and will be posting pics in the next couple days when the parts come in, then in about a week pictures of water cooling will come in when he has decided what he wants in water cooling,
> 
> Asus Sabertooth 990fx
> 
> 8 gigs of Corsair Low profile black 1600mhz ram
> 
> FX 8350
> 
> XFX 2 gig 7850
> 
> EVGA 750w PSU
> 
> Storm Stryker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creative Sound Blaster ZXR
> 
> They got ordered this morning on 2 day shipping, should be here monday or tuesday at the latest


Why in god´s name did you buy a EVGA 750 watts?

No offense meant but you sould send it back and pick something else


----------



## dakooder

Mine works great.... so why not? that warranty is also fantastic while it may not be the best, it works great to me. + was on sale


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakooder*
> 
> Mine works great.... so why not? that warranty is also fantastic while it may not be the best, it works great to me. + was on sale


www.overclock.net/t/1395708/evga-power-supplies-information-thread

Its a cheap group regulated FSP Aurum

Its overpriced and pretty mediocre

You dont want a group regulated PSU

And the EVGA 750B is even worse thats a FSP Raider

Short version is the NEX650G/750B/750G are overpriced mediocre units sold at prices so high its a pure ripoff


----------



## dakooder

Well your entitled to your opinion, and i thank you for that. I like mine though, and with the sale price i got it at i think it was a steal!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakooder*
> 
> Well your entitled to your opinion, and i thank you for that. I like mine though, and with the sale price i got it at i think it was a steal!


Do you know what group regulated is?


----------



## dakooder

Look it is simple, i like this psu, and while you may not that is not my issue. I thank you for your input but lets drop this please.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakooder*
> 
> Look it is simple, i like this psu, and while you may not that is not my issue. I thank you for your input but lets drop this please.


Well that did not answer what i asked so please respond to question

If you answer what i asked i will drop it

Yes or no?


----------



## dakooder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Do you know what group regulated is?


Basicly the rails are controlled as a group so a larger load on one rail can affect the voltages on other rails. which can go out of spec on extreme crossloads.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakooder*
> 
> Basicly the rails are controlled as a group so a larger load on one rail can affect the voltages on other rails. which can go out of spec on extreme crossloads.


Thank you

Thats the reason why i dont like it

Anyway off topic sory about that


----------



## foreign03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix starter*
> 
> PROBLEMMM!!!
> 
> cpu: intel Core i5-4670K Haswell
> graphic card: ASUS GTX670-DC2-4GD5
> motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-OC LGA 1150
> ram: G.SKILL Sniper Series 8GB
> ssd: SAMSUNG 840 Series MZ-7TD250BW 2.5" 250GB
> hdd: Western Digital WD Black WD1002FAEX 1TB
> thats my all NEW setup but i have difficulty to run games at high, what i do wrong? what can i do to be able to play all game at high?
> thanks
> felix


Don't know what res you are on but if its a single monitor and 1920x1080 res you shouldn't have any problems running maxed out settings. My asus gtx670 top has never dropped below 120fps on my 27" 120hz monitor bf3 comes close but you shouldn't have any problems unless your trying to add really high additional 16x AA and FXAA. If you leave Nividia settings as stock. Without adding in supersampling x3 I can't see why you couldn't max in game settings.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakooder*
> 
> Building a rig for my brother and will be posting pics in the next couple days when the parts come in, then in about a week pictures of water cooling will come in when he has decided what he wants in water cooling,
> 
> Asus Sabertooth 990fx
> 
> 8 gigs of Corsair Low profile black 1600mhz ram
> 
> FX 8350
> 
> XFX 2 gig 7850
> 
> EVGA 750w PSU
> 
> Storm Stryker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creative Sound Blaster ZXR
> 
> They got ordered this morning on 2 day shipping, should be here monday or tuesday at the latest


congrats, love your 2nd quote man !~


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Thats the reason why i dont like it
> 
> Anyway off topic sory about that


lol, I always love seeing your posts shilka. Imagine though if the entire consumer market had as much knowledge about PSU's as you do? Nobody would buy half the crap out there! Branding means nothing. It's the same thing as the Volkswagen Routan, it's obviously a good van right? I mean it's a VW! lol Sorry, it's a Dodge Caravan with a different badge!

Anyways, back on topic.

I'm tossing around the idea of selling off my Trooper and going the same route SortofGrim did and getting a Caselabs or if I end up not justifying the cost getting a HAF Stacker and modding the crap out of it. Thoughts?


----------



## foreign03

Working as It technician I see customers bring in high end systems and then the put in a 480watt homebrand power supply and wonder why the pc is restarting or powering off by itself. It's only a power supply they say, for starters you've got two gpus running off a 480 watt psu and 2nd its a brand/quality that costs about $50-$70. If a powersupply costs that little alarm bells should start going off. But it never surprises me when they get expensive parts and then cheap out on one element causing a bottleneck.


----------



## Mega Man

or damage to the system from sloppy power


----------



## hardiboy

i have installed my h100i
but i have a problem that the dust filter cannot fit to the case....

is it oke??
or what should i do to make it fit again..?


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

got some Pics of my new stryker and retired my Trooper so that is now my render server
http://s682.photobucket.com/user/stevenwright6379/media/album/DSC_0074.jpg.html

http://s682.photobucket.com/user/stevenwright6379/media/album/DSC_0102.jpg.html

http://s682.photobucket.com/user/stevenwright6379/media/album/DSC_0105.jpg.html

http://s682.photobucket.com/user/stevenwright6379/media/album/DSC_0110.jpg.html

http://s682.photobucket.com/user/stevenwright6379/media/album/DSC_0116.jpg.html

http://s682.photobucket.com/user/stevenwright6379/media/album/DSC_0123.jpg.html

Full Build log: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.396567023805397.1073741834.345042748957825&type=1&l=88965d4491


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hardiboy*
> 
> i have installed my h100i
> but i have a problem that the dust filter cannot fit to the case....
> 
> is it oke??
> or what should i do to make it fit again..?


When you installed it you most likely used the washers between the bolt and the case up top. Remove these washers, they are not needed and should allow the bolts to fit low enough for the filter to go back in place.


----------



## Jacob25

I'd like to join the club! Here is my rig! Not the latest and greatest but it sure is sweet 

Intel 3770k
Gtx 760 SC 2GB
Asus Sabertooth Z77
G. Skill 16GB 1600 mhz
Corsair H100i
Samsung Pro SSD
Silent Pro 720W
NZXT hue lighting







**I know the GPU cable is a bit obvious being so thick, any suggestions on what cable I can replace it with would be appreciated. Is it too obvious or fine just like that? thanks!


----------



## bblovepp

good, This case looks so good! The front panel is a little too crammed though,thanks


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacob25*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to join the club! Here is my rig! Not the latest and greatest but it sure is sweet
> 
> Intel 3770k
> Gtx 760 SC 2GB
> Asus Sabertooth Z77
> G. Skill 16GB 1600 mhz
> Corsair H100i
> Samsung Pro SSD
> Silent Pro 720W
> NZXT hue lighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **I know the GPU cable is a bit obvious being so thick, any suggestions on what cable I can replace it with would be appreciated. Is it too obvious or fine just like that? thanks!


looks good to me. Although I would do the atx cables too..ah and while I'm at it, those cables at the bottom of the mobo too


----------



## hardiboy

I built my new rig bought case trooper
On 30th august

Omg i just know that the store forgot to gimme that hardisk bracket
I dont know how can i do without it
And i want to put in a new hardisk into my case


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacob25*
> 
> I'd like to join the club! Here is my rig! Not the latest and greatest but it sure is sweet
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Intel 3770k
> Gtx 760 SC 2GB
> Asus Sabertooth Z77
> G. Skill 16GB 1600 mhz
> Corsair H100i
> Samsung Pro SSD
> Silent Pro 720W
> NZXT hue lighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **I know the GPU cable is a bit obvious being so thick, any suggestions on what cable I can replace it with would be appreciated. Is it too obvious or fine just like that? thanks!


looks great. may i suggest this



you can find parts 1-3 there


----------



## 32B3LOWZ3RO

Hey guys my name is Chris and I'm new to the forums here. I'm starting a new build and of course I'm going with the Storm Trooper case... Only the best







I'm going bigger than ever and balls to the wall out of this world with my build. I have some case mods in the works that no one has seen, tried, or even thought of yet. A quick background about myself, I'm a mechanical engineer and a CNC machinist guru. I've worked in the aerospace and defense industry for years and am planning on using aspects of my background in my build design. Just thought I'd swing by and introduce myself.


----------



## Mega Man

welcome !~ i cant wait to see !~ i may hit you up on some cnc parts if you dont mind !~

wife is a mechanical engineer too


----------



## b0sanac

So I'm back. Finally back home in aus I can now upload some photos of my rig. I've spent damn near all day painting this thing and I'm very tired >.> but I reckon it looks good. Let me know what you guys think. Am I able to join the club now? My specs are listed some pages back with my first post. This is only the beginning of my case modding, the front panel LEDs and the various cables in the case are next.


----------



## Mega Man

welcome
!~
very unique !~


----------



## HeatPwnz

Not a bad idea, but I think painting whole front panel in white is a bit too much... small white details like mesh on top are looking nice though


----------



## adamski07

Check this out guys!
















http://mod.coolermaster.com/


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *32B3LOWZ3RO*
> 
> Hey guys my name is Chris and I'm new to the forums here. I'm starting a new build and of course I'm going with the Storm Trooper case... Only the best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going bigger than ever and balls to the wall out of this world with my build. I have some case mods in the works that no one has seen, tried, or even thought of yet. A quick background about myself, I'm a mechanical engineer and a CNC machinist guru. I've worked in the aerospace and defense industry for years and am planning on using aspects of my background in my build design. Just thought I'd swing by and introduce myself.


Welcome to the Club! I can't wait to see what you have in store for your trooper!

I'm working on my 900D, and I would sure love cheep access to some CNC machinery, but instead, my mid-shelf will most likely be made of 3mm thick birch.


----------



## 32B3LOWZ3RO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Welcome to the Club! I can't wait to see what you have in store for your trooper!
> 
> I'm working on my 900D, and I would sure love cheep access to some CNC machinery, but instead, my mid-shelf will most likely be made of 3mm thick birch.


Presently I'm modeling the whole case up in 3D using Solidworks. I think this would be useful not only to me self but everyone else here in the club. From there ill be working on the mechanical design of my build. I love servos, linear drives, pneumatics, and complex mechanisms so I'm planning on incorporating those in there somehow. I'm thinking I want to have an automated swing out hard drive trays. I'm also fooling around with pneumatic or servo driven opening side panels to reveal the motherboard and guys. I'm not going to reveal the best idea until I have a working model but it's going to open some eyes


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *32B3LOWZ3RO*
> 
> Presently I'm modeling the whole case up in 3D using Solidworks. I think this would be useful not only to me self but everyone else here in the club. From there ill be working on the mechanical design of my build. I love servos, linear drives, pneumatics, and complex mechanisms so I'm planning on incorporating those in there somehow. I'm thinking I want to have an automated swing out hard drive trays. I'm also fooling around with pneumatic or servo driven opening side panels to reveal the motherboard and guys. I'm not going to reveal the best idea until I have a working model but it's going to open some eyes


Sounds great, make sure you get a build log going!


----------



## DarkSamus

When I first got my case just over 1 year ago I was browsing this thread when I saw this build by ub3rg33k...


Ever since I wanted to do something extremely similar.

Today I finally got some 400 grit wet/dry paper and red paint and got to work on the mod...


So I got to work on the front grills...


And the top grills...


However as can be seen I ran out of paint for the middle piece in the top.

Tomorrow morning I'll go back to the hardware store and pick up 2 more cans of the same red paint to bring my ub3rg33k inspired vision to reality.

More pics to come upon completion of the paint mod which includes something for the side panels inspired by no-one but my own vision.


----------



## Farbfieber

Little Updates from my System

CPU: Intel Core i5 2500k @ 4GHz @ 1,185V
CPU-Cooler: Prolimatech Genesis BE @ 2x 140 Enermax T.B. Silence ---> Corsair H100i @ 2x Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro PL2 120mm
Mainboard: MSI P67A GD53 (B3)
GPU: EVGA GTX 670 FTW with Backplate
RAM: 16 GB Mushkin SilverSeries DDR3-1333 CL9 ---> 16 GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 CL9
Sound: Asus Xonar DX/XD 7.1
SSD: Samsung 830 128GB / Samsung 470 64GB
HDD: 1x WD 1TB / 2x WD 2TB / 2x WD 500GB (extern) ---> 1x WD 2TB
Case: CM Storm Trooper
PSU: BeQuiet StraightPower E9 600W + V2A Carbon V2A Cover
Case-Fans: 3x 120mm Enermax T.B. Silence / 1x 140mm Enermax T.B. Silence
Keyboard: Gigabyte Aivia Osmium
Mouse: Gigabyte M6980x
Mousepad: SteelSeries Qck+
Headphones: Superlux HD681 + Plantronics Audio 310 Mic-Mod


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *32B3LOWZ3RO*
> 
> Presently I'm modeling the whole case up in 3D using Solidworks. I think this would be useful not only to me self but everyone else here in the club. From there ill be working on the mechanical design of my build. I love servos, linear drives, pneumatics, and complex mechanisms so I'm planning on incorporating those in there somehow. I'm thinking I want to have an automated swing out hard drive trays. I'm also fooling around with pneumatic or servo driven opening side panels to reveal the motherboard and guys. I'm not going to reveal the best idea until I have a working model but it's going to open some eyes


And you are 5 minutes from performance-pc's! Lucky you!


----------



## 32B3LOWZ3RO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> And you are 5 minutes from performance-pc's! Lucky you!


LOL well an hour and 5 minutes but it's close enough. I've made that journey on more than one occasion... I hate waiting for shipping haha. Really great guys out there at Performance PC's, always willing to chit chat.


----------



## adamski07

For those who owns Maximus Formula VI, check this.

Mixing Alu and Cooper Is Fine, If You Anodize Right


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *32B3LOWZ3RO*
> 
> LOL well an hour and 5 minutes but it's close enough. I've made that journey on more than one occasion... I hate waiting for shipping haha. Really great guys out there at Performance PC's, always willing to chit chat.


lol... Yeah, all of them but the spanish lady. She has $$$$ signs for eyes.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> For those who owns Maximus Formula VI, check this.
> 
> Mixing Alu and Cooper Is Fine, If You Anodize Right


I'm not saying the anodizing won't work, but if there is just one spot that didn't get covered, then game over. I'm not willing to take that risk unless they put in writing that they will cover the cost to replace all my components.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> When I first got my case just over 1 year ago I was browsing this thread when I saw this build by ub3rg33k...
> 
> 
> Ever since I wanted to do something extremely similar.
> 
> Today I finally got some 400 grit wet/dry paper and red paint and got to work on the mod...
> 
> 
> So I got to work on the front grills...
> 
> 
> And the top grills...
> 
> 
> However as can be seen I ran out of paint for the middle piece in the top.
> 
> Tomorrow morning I'll go back to the hardware store and pick up 2 more cans of the same red paint to bring my ub3rg33k inspired vision to reality.
> 
> More pics to come upon completion of the paint mod which includes something for the side panels inspired by no-one but my own vision.


looks great @!!~!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I'm not saying the anodizing won't work, but if there is just one spot that didn't get covered, then game over. I'm not willing to take that risk unless they put in writing that they will cover the cost to replace all my components.


yep pretty much this. i dont care. i wont put aluminum and copper in the same loop.... better question then spending the monies testing..... why couldnt they of just put copper tubes in it from one side to the other.... i mean ... what 5~10 bucks? i am sure ppl would of been willing to spend it......


----------



## 32B3LOWZ3RO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I'm not saying the anodizing won't work, but if there is just one spot that didn't get covered, then game over. I'm not willing to take that risk unless they put in writing that they will cover the cost to replace all my components.


When you take your aluminum parts to get anodized make sure to inform them you want the parts plated per MIL-A-8625, Type II Class 2. This is a military specification holding the plater to a higher plating standard and process control. Type II means sulfuric acid anodizing (the process must conform to a 336 hour salt spray test). Class 2 means you want it dyed a color (Class 1 means clear anodize). As far as the color goes you can specifically call out a FED-STD-595 color or ask the plater for a color chart. Another option would be Type III, which is anodized hard coat. This coating you could hit with a hammer and not scratch the surface. I know this might sound Greek to some but to guarantee success I would at least look this all up and get some knowledge before you go to have parts plated. Any questions feel free to ask


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *32B3LOWZ3RO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I'm not saying the anodizing won't work, but if there is just one spot that didn't get covered, then game over. I'm not willing to take that risk unless they put in writing that they will cover the cost to replace all my components.
> 
> 
> 
> When you take your aluminum parts to get anodized make sure to inform them you want the parts plated per MIL-A-8625, Type II Class 2. This is a military specification holding the plater to a higher plating standard and process control. Type II means sulfuric acid anodizing (the process must conform to a 336 hour salt spray test). Class 2 means you want it dyed a color (Class 1 means clear anodize). As far as the color goes you can specifically call out a FED-STD-595 color or ask the plater for a color chart. Another option would be Type III, which is anodized hard coat. This coating you could hit with a hammer and not scratch the surface. I know this might sound Greek to some but to guarantee success I would at least look this all up and get some knowledge before you go to have parts plated. Any questions feel free to ask
Click to expand...

I'm not doing it, Asus is. Good info on the types anodizing. I'm in the same camp as Mega Man, I will never mix aluminum and copper in a loop. I'm not even sure if I will ever put silver in a loop again.


----------



## DarkSamus

Finished the ub3rg33k inspired paint job on my case...






Other side panel (removed as it can't really be seen on the case)...


I couldn't be happier with how it turned out.

In case anybody is wondering why the red stripe.
The Guernsey of the Australian Rules Football team I support...


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> Finished the ub3rg33k inspired paint job on my case...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other side panel (removed as it can't really be seen on the case)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't be happier with how it turned out.
> 
> In case anybody is wondering why the red stripe.
> The Guernsey of the Australian Rules Football team I support...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks good.

You meant "Soccer" though right?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Looks good.
> 
> You meant "Soccer" though right?


Aussie rules football is quite similar to American football and nothing like ACTUAL FOOTBALL


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Aussie rules football is quite similar to American football and nothing like ACTUAL FOOTBALL


haha I know, I was just messing with him. Soccer countries hate when us 'mericans call it soccer.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> haha I know, I was just messing with him. Soccer countries hate when us 'mericans call it soccer.


You 'Mericans and your game of hand-egg


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> You 'Mericans and your game of hand-egg


lol


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I'm not doing it, Asus is. Good info on the types anodizing. I'm in the same camp as Mega Man, I will never mix aluminum and copper in a loop. I'm not even sure if I will ever put silver in a loop again.



















Do you have a kill coil horror story? Please do tell!


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Aussie rules football is quite similar to American football and nothing like ACTUAL FOOTBALL


Australian Rules football is nothing like American football.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> Australian Rules football is nothing like American football.


I guess you're right, it's closer to rugby. The main similarity I should have referred to was that players handle the ball with their hands

Also if anyone's interested I'm doing a storm trooper build log http://www.overclock.net/t/1429332/build-log-watercooled-storm-trooper-ek-waterblocks-res-rads-delidded-3570k#post_20868695


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I'm not doing it, Asus is. Good info on the types anodizing. I'm in the same camp as Mega Man, I will never mix aluminum and copper in a loop. I'm not even sure if I will ever put silver in a loop again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a kill coil horror story? Please do tell!
Click to expand...

I do not, but a few companies say not to use silver and nickel. I have been doing a lot of reading on metals and how they react to heat (e-cigs) and have discovered not all copper is the same, I have not started looking in to how the different types alloys react with silver. When you add in the solder used in the rads, things can start to get scary. There seems to be something going on in the past couple years in the WC'ing world that have a lot of people scratching their heads. PH leaves just changing for no apparent reason, some have had rads corrode using all the proper metals, and liquids ( http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/01/24/corrosion-explored/ ) With all that said I will now only used pre-made coolants with corrosion and anti-microbial additives. I've been saying for awhile ever since I had a disaster with tubing leaching and gunking up, that its the rads, something has changed. I'm now starting to believe they are using different solder to please eco laws. For all the people that say use distilled and silver coil, please, please keep and eye on PH levels. If they start to change, change your liquids. I still have a lot of research to do but for now I'm trying to be as safe as I can.


----------



## skupples

Hmm... Maybe i'll go buy some PH strips this weekend... I currently use a kill koil with my this gen ek waterblocks. I'll be tearing down my entire tower in a few weeks. Guess i'll crack open my block's and check to see if i have destroyed them.

My temps are the exact same as day 1, which is a good, but lacking sign.

I'm using distilled & koil.

I must be old school... I remember when the going advice was "distilled & silver/dead water onry"


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Hey guys, if anyone's interested I have a storm trooper build log http://www.overclock.net/t/1429332/build-log-stormtide-watercooled-storm-trooper-ek-waterblocks-res-rads-delidded-3570k#post_20871937
It's nothing particularly special, but any interest and/or feedback/constructive comments is much appreciated!


----------



## LeMonarque

So I'm staring at my case thinking what I could do to fit as many rads in it as possible, and I had an idea that I thought I'd ask you guys about.

So you know how each side panel has grilles so that you can fit 2x120mm fans sideways on your HDD cages? What if you mounted two 240mm radiators to the sides of the case there? Obviously it would require modding, but when you're finished you could run the rads either dual intake, dual exhaust, or one intake feeding one exhaust. I'm leaning toward dual intake and then fitting 3 120mm fans to the front of the case to intake and propel the hot air from the rads and out the top and back, where you could have even more radiators...

I know you don't necessarily need..what, 2x240mm rads on the sides, 1x240 on the bottom, 1x240/280/360/420 in the top, and 1x140mm in the rear... But what do you guys think about side mounted rads? If I remember right, somebody in the GPU "The Mod" club modded their Stryker to fit 2 120mm AIO coolers on the sides.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I do not, but a few companies say not to use silver and nickel. I have been doing a lot of reading on metals and how they react to heat (e-cigs) and have discovered not all copper is the same, I have not started looking in to how the different types alloys react with silver. When you add in the solder used in the rads, things can start to get scary. There seems to be something going on in the past couple years in the WC'ing world that have a lot of people scratching their heads. PH leaves just changing for no apparent reason, some have had rads corrode using all the proper metals, and liquids ( http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/01/24/corrosion-explored/ ) With all that said I will now only used pre-made coolants with corrosion and anti-microbial additives. I've been saying for awhile ever since I had a disaster with tubing leaching and gunking up, that its the rads, something has changed. I'm now starting to believe they are using different solder to please eco laws. For all the people that say use distilled and silver coil, please, please keep and eye on PH levels. If they start to change, change your liquids. I still have a lot of research to do but for now I'm trying to be as safe as I can.


it is much much safer when you
1 change liquid every 3-6 months
2 change all o rings regularly
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Hmm... Maybe i'll go buy some PH strips this weekend... I currently use a kill koil with my this gen ek waterblocks. I'll be tearing down my entire tower in a few weeks. Guess i'll crack open my block's and check to see if i have destroyed them.
> 
> My temps are the exact same as day 1, which is a good, but lacking sign.
> 
> I'm using distilled & koil.
> 
> I must be old school... I remember when the going advice was "distilled & silver/dead water onry"


it still is there is a performance hit when you use coolants. but personally i dont take a chance with silver i just use iandh deadwater/pt nuke and distilled
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMonarque*
> 
> So I'm staring at my case thinking what I could do to fit as many rads in it as possible, and I had an idea that I thought I'd ask you guys about.
> 
> So you know how each side panel has grilles so that you can fit 2x120mm fans sideways on your HDD cages? What if you mounted two 240mm radiators to the sides of the case there? Obviously it would require modding, but when you're finished you could run the rads either dual intake, dual exhaust, or one intake feeding one exhaust. I'm leaning toward dual intake and then fitting 3 120mm fans to the front of the case to intake and propel the hot air from the rads and out the top and back, where you could have even more radiators...
> 
> I know you don't necessarily need..what, 2x240mm rads on the sides, 1x240 on the bottom, 1x240/280/360/420 in the top, and 1x140mm in the rear... But what do you guys think about side mounted rads? If I remember right, somebody in the GPU "The Mod" club modded their Stryker to fit 2 120mm AIO coolers on the sides.


i already have a 240 30mm top 2406mm front ( was going monsta but too big ) 240 45mm bottom and 360 back outside case.

when i get the time will be putting 120 in back ( inside ) 60mm/monsta and when i find someone to make my pedestal ( since dwood is MIA, thinking he is dead/in the hospital ) changing the 360 to 5x480 monstas... how many more would i need ?


----------



## LeMonarque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> how many more would i need ?


You need another Stryker as a pure rad box filled to the max









And Peltier elements on everything, including RAM, PCH, and VRMs.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMonarque*
> 
> You need another Stryker as a pure rad box filled to the max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Peltier elements on everything, including RAM, PCH, and VRMs.


honestly i thought about it but meh ( the second stryker ) wont look as cool as what i have planned nor hold as many rads all pulling fresh air in. also will house a second PSU and some other goodies i have planned. plus my ped will block the cables in the back of the case.

also no i wont use pelts i am getting a chiller on a second outside loop for that.


----------



## foreign03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> Finished the ub3rg33k inspired paint job on my case...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other side panel (removed as it can't really be seen on the case)...
> 
> 
> I couldn't be happier with how it turned out.
> 
> In case anybody is wondering why the red stripe.
> The Guernsey of the Australian Rules Football team I support...


Lmao when I saw the first picture I was thinking I would write that you must barrack for Essendon and then I thought what if he is American he would just think what the? . Then I saw the last pic with the bombers and had a bit of a giggle to myself.


----------



## DarkSamus

Love my Essendon Bombers mate.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Hmm... Maybe i'll go buy some PH strips this weekend... I currently use a kill koil with my this gen ek waterblocks. I'll be tearing down my entire tower in a few weeks. Guess i'll crack open my block's and check to see if i have destroyed them.
> 
> My temps are the exact same as day 1, which is a good, but lacking sign.
> 
> I'm using distilled & koil.
> 
> I must be old school... I remember when the going advice was "distilled & silver/dead water onry"


EK is one of the companies in the camp that says not to use silver, even with the EN blocks I believe, Koolance is another. I wouldn't be too worried about it, it's very rare things go wrong with loops these days, but when things do go bad it, seems it goes really bad, really fast. Like Mega Man said the changing out liquid helps a lot, o-rings might be kinda hard. As for better temps with water, I haven't seen much of a difference, I think it has to do with having overhead on my rads. Though it has been proven many times water will give better temps.


----------



## benben84

So I'm planning my next build on water. I'm thinking I plan to have a fill port on the top and a drain port at the lowest point. Wouldn't it solve all issues with pH, algae, and corrosion to just change out the water every week or two? If the loop is built right I don't see any issues doing that. Am I way off?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> So I'm planning my next build on water. I'm thinking I plan to have a fill port on the top and a drain port at the lowest point. Wouldn't it solve all issues with pH, algae, and corrosion to just change out the water every week or two? If the loop is built right I don't see any issues doing that. Am I way off?


Every week or two isn't necessary, just get some biocide and be done with it for a year or so


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> So I'm planning my next build on water. I'm thinking I plan to have a fill port on the top and a drain port at the lowest point. Wouldn't it solve all issues with pH, algae, and corrosion to just change out the water every week or two? If the loop is built right I don't see any issues doing that. Am I way off?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Every week or two isn't necessary, just get some biocide and be done with it for a year or so


this
6mo - 1 year is plenty
biocides include
Iandh Deadwater, pt nuke ( USE THE BLUE ONE, it is copper sulphate based. do not use the other which is bleach biased, bleach and rubber do not play well together )


----------



## paulkon

How do you guys sell your old GPU and block every couple of months and upgrade so fast? I was planning on buying a Heatkiller block for my GTX 670 but I'm not sure if it's worth including the GPU in the loop... although it would sort of defeat the purpose of the loop in the first place if I didn't include the GPU.


----------



## skupples

I buy the best possible, then stick with it for awhile. Had 480's & 670's only before my titans.

Re-selling is too much work. I much rather build OP system & not have to worry for a 1-3 years.

edit: Before 480's I had 5xxx series amd. before that, w/e was inside high end oem.


----------



## paulkon

Cool, yeah that's the mentality with which I bought the other parts in my rig. Plan to stick with it a few years and then make it a server or just another home computer.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulkon*
> 
> How do you guys sell your old GPU and block every couple of months and upgrade so fast? I was planning on buying a Heatkiller block for my GTX 670 but I'm not sure if it's worth including the GPU in the loop... although it would sort of defeat the purpose of the loop in the first place if I didn't include the GPU.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulkon*
> 
> Cool, yeah that's the mentality with which I bought the other parts in my rig. Plan to stick with it a few years and then make it a server or just another home computer.


1 ocn market
2 dont sell and just upgrade
for my ill give them to my wife when i upgrade, not that she will ever use them to full but better then selling to me


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulkon*
> 
> How do you guys sell your old GPU and block every couple of months and upgrade so fast? I was planning on buying a Heatkiller block for my GTX 670 but I'm not sure if it's worth including the GPU in the loop... although it would sort of defeat the purpose of the loop in the first place if I didn't include the GPU.


Someone in my family gets a new PC every couple years. This might change now that I WC, they will have to buy a cooler as I keep the GPU cooler.


----------



## Luckyownz

Some pics of my rig.


----------



## HeatPwnz

Beautiful... and some nice shots, GJ


----------



## dakooder

Will the swiftech h20-220 fit in the stryker at the top?


----------



## skupples

240 and 280 fit natively in the top.


----------



## dakooder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 240 and 280 fit natively in the top.


alright good, couldnt find info on the rad thickness and of course that s a decent chunk of change


----------



## animal0307

Correct me if I'm wrong but I believe the majority the CLC units have slim rads that are ~30mm thick.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but I believe the majority the CLC units have slim rads that are ~30mm thick.


Correct.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakooder*
> 
> Will the swiftech h20-220 fit in the stryker at the top?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakooder*
> 
> alright good, couldnt find info on the rad thickness and of course that s a decent chunk of change


you can easily fit a 45mm 240 with push or pull and with some mobos push/pull using the alternate mounting holes ( one is closer to the mobo one is farther away )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but I believe the majority the CLC units have slim rads that are ~30mm thick.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Correct.


+1 and swiftechs documents size more then any other watercooling comp out there.


----------



## dakooder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you can easily fit a 45mm 240 with push or pull and with some mobos push/pull using the alternate mounting holes ( one is closer to the mobo one is farther away )
> 
> +1 and swiftechs documents size more then any other watercooling comp out there.


So you think i could actually fit a custom loop with a >30mm rad with a Asus Sabertooth 990fx? Such as the AX240(40mm)


----------



## dakooder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakooder*
> 
> So you think i could actually fit a custom loop with a >30mm rad with a Asus Sabertooth 990fx? Such as the AX240(40mm)


btw im sorry for being repetitive, this is my brothers build with his money so i gotta be carefull


----------



## Mega Man

np yes you can easily my 45 alphacool fine the 8 pin is a bit tight but it works


----------



## plumberFranc

Yes. I recently installed the Swiftech H220


----------



## plumberFranc

sorry for image quality. slight amendment


----------



## iHewi

Someone linked me here from another forum, love to see al the troopers / strykers!

Mine is in progress, funds n all but here it is so far
Edit: This is also my first build, and yes i know the PCIe cable is hanging, encouragement to get it used


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plumberFranc*
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for image quality. slight amendment


welcome !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iHewi*
> 
> Someone linked me here from another forum, love to see al the troopers / strykers!
> 
> Mine is in progress, funds n all but here it is so far
> Edit: This is also my first build, and yes i know the PCIe cable is hanging, encouragement to get it used


let us know if you have any questions !~


----------



## Skidmore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> welcome !~


How come i didn't get any welcome note








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skidmore*
> 
> Finally finished my rig
> 
> CPU - i5 3570k Stock ( haven't OCd it yet )
> Mobo - Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H
> Ram - 16Gb Corsair Dominator GT 1866MHz
> GPU - x2 Gigabyte GTX 670 2GB OC in SLi
> PSU - Corsair AX760i fully sleeved
> 
> Watercooling
> 
> CPU block - EK-Supremacy - Nickel
> Ram block - EK Ram Dominator
> GPU block - EK-FC680 GTX+ - Nickel
> GPU bridge - EK-FC Bridge DUAL Parallel CSQ Plexi
> Pump - x2 MCP665 with EK-D5 X-Tops
> Reservoir - EK-Multioption-RES X2 150
> Radiators - 240 in the bottom, 360 on the top and 360 in the front ( cant remember the brands )
> Fans - x8 Corsair SP120 Performance Edition and x1 Corsair AF120 Performance Edition
> 
> Got the LEDs changed from red to white on I/O panel
> 
> 
> And here we go


----------



## paulkon

Awesome job! Looks cool.









I would be interested to hear how you mounted a 360mm on top and in the front.


----------



## Skidmore

Thanks mate.

Well the top one was pretty straight forward just made a hole for the third fan to blow air through and screw it in.

As for the one in the front you could probably see i used some acrylic on the side and then fitted those brackets http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=26190

which made it really easy to install the rad.

Hope this answers your question.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skidmore*
> 
> How come i didn't get any welcome note


woops sorry man !~ probably was working a 16+ hours day and missed you sorry

welcome !~~~ let me know if i can help and it looks amazing ....

since dwood is away i need to find someone who can laser cnc some aluminum so my wife can finish my drawing ( she is a mechanical engineer ) for my pedestal.

i just had a revelation and i am going to make it 100% modular so i only need minor bends..... the metal will be a little pricy, but god it will be fun

then my pc will support 2xpsu, 5x monsta/60mm 480 rads, cover the back wires, fillport and drain ~ getting so excited ....... and impatient


----------



## Skidmore

Thanks mate

Your rig sounds so awesome just by hearing about it

Can't wait to actually see it


----------



## Mega Man

that all depends on if i can find someone willing to do this.... for less then 1k lol ....


----------



## b0sanac

Just ordered new LEDs for the front lights, got the power/reset/HDD ones but cant seem to find any retailer that sells the LEDs for the fan lights.. Any retailer that ships to Australia anyway..


----------



## paulkon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skidmore*
> 
> Thanks mate.
> 
> Well the top one was pretty straight forward just made a hole for the third fan to blow air through and screw it in.
> 
> As for the one in the front you could probably see i used some acrylic on the side and then fitted those brackets http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=26190
> 
> which made it really easy to install the rad.
> 
> Hope this answers your question.


Ah, yeah the brackets seem the best way to go for the front. Where did you buy the acrylic sheet from? Also, how did you cut it?

Thanks!


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> woops sorry man !~ probably was working a 16+ hours day and missed you sorry
> 
> welcome !~~~ let me know if i can help and it looks amazing ....
> 
> since dwood is away i need to find someone who can laser cnc some aluminum so my wife can finish my drawing ( she is a mechanical engineer ) for my pedestal.
> 
> i just had a revelation and i am going to make it 100% modular so i only need minor bends..... the metal will be a little pricy, but god it will be fun
> 
> then my pc will support 2xpsu, 5x monsta/60mm 480 rads, cover the back wires, fillport and drain ~ getting so excited ....... and impatient


Do you have access to a bandsaw and a bender/break? Sound like you could accomplish what you have in mind with those, no need for a cnc or laser cutting.

Remember back in the day they used to make items from metal with a hammer....wait...


----------



## adamski07

Mega man, can u pm me the drawing. I dont think a pedestal for this case would costs you $1k. It should only be around $100 to $150. Depending on the material cost.


----------



## unimatrixzero

You Guy's are the Best... SO JOIN UP with the BEST in the
Cooler Master Case Mod Competition going on until Jan 2014

CMSTC is WIN...

Source http://mod.coolermaster.com/


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Do you have access to a bandsaw and a bender/break? Sound like you could accomplish what you have in mind with those, no need for a cnc or laser cutting.
> 
> Remember back in the day they used to make items from metal with a hammer....wait...


yea I could... but I hate metal and it looks so good done with laser
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Mega man, can u pm me the drawing. I dont think a pedestal for this case would costs you $1k. It should only be around $100 to $150. Depending on the material cost.


... yea you don't know my luck lol......
atm most of the drawing is in my head..


----------



## b0sanac

Just a quick question, is it also really hard to take off the front panel on your cases too or am I alone here? It seems impossible to move the top 2 clips.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0sanac*
> 
> Just a quick question, is it also really hard to take off the front panel on your cases too or am I alone here? It seems impossible to move the top 2 clips.


it was for me the first couple times


----------



## b0sanac

Badly scratched 3 fingers in the process, but I finally managed to get the damn thing off. After a while I didnt quite like the whole front painted white so I sanded most of the paint off and just left some white highlights on the front, I think it turned out pretty good.. Now obviously I wont leave it all scratched up as it's still a work in progress. I know I shouldn't have painted the whole front white in the first place but it was a spur of the moment thing.

Anyway enough dribble, here is what the front of my case looks like at the moment.


----------



## cupkici

hello, im new to this club...
recently i got my torm stryker and its awesome...
in second inspection of the whole case i noticed little bit of chipped plastics on top of the case(on cases ribs around stryker sign)....
so please did some of you got your cases like that, i mean did you had any inperfection whit your case?
please reply cuz i just wanna if I got the bad one
thank you!


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0sanac*
> 
> Badly scratched 3 fingers in the process, but I finally managed to get the damn thing off. After a while I didnt quite like the whole front painted white so I sanded most of the paint off and just left some white highlights on the front, I think it turned out pretty good.. Now obviously I wont leave it all scratched up as it's still a work in progress. I know I shouldn't have painted the whole front white in the first place but it was a spur of the moment thing.
> 
> Anyway enough dribble, here is what the front of my case looks like at the moment.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like where this is headed but the paint doesn't look very uniform. Did you use a primer? I suggest using an etching primer base in white before laying an actual coat of paint down. This will make the paint cover uniformly and make it more resilient to chipping and scratches.

I also noticed that you have a bit of overspray on some parts, you should be able to clean this off with "Paint Brush Cleaner". Just put a bit on a rag and rub it gently.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cupkici*
> 
> hello, im new to this club...
> recently i got my torm stryker and its awesome...
> in second inspection of the whole case i noticed little bit of chipped plastics on top of the case(on cases ribs around stryker sign)....
> so please did some of you got your cases like that, i mean did you had any inperfection whit your case?
> please reply cuz i just wanna if I got the bad one
> thank you!


I haven't seen anyone mention chipping paint in that area yet. Cooler Master has great customer support. Contact them and work out a replacement top cover.


----------



## b0sanac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> I like where this is headed but the paint doesn't look very uniform. Did you use a primer? I suggest using an etching primer base in white before laying an actual coat of paint down. This will make the paint cover uniformly and make it more resilient to chipping and scratches.
> 
> I also noticed that you have a bit of overspray on some parts, you should be able to clean this off with "Paint Brush Cleaner". Just put a bit on a rag and rub it gently.


The first time round I didn't use primer. I will be re-doing the whole thing when I can be bothered.. I'll be using primer and a clear coat, but that's basically what it will look like when finished, maybe a bit more glossy. As for the overspray, that will be also dealt with when I get around to doing these other parts.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0sanac*
> 
> The first time round I didn't use primer. I will be re-doing the whole thing when I can be bothered.. I'll be using primer and a clear coat, but that's basically what it will look like when finished, maybe a bit more glossy. As for the overspray, that will be also dealt with when I get around to doing these other parts.


Awesome! i assume by other parts you mean the rest of the exterior? Should be interesting, keep the pics coming.


----------



## b0sanac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Awesome! i assume by other parts you mean the rest of the exterior? Should be interesting, keep the pics coming.


Indeed, I'm just trying to come up with something unique and cool looking to do on the rest of the case as soon as I sort the front panel out.


----------



## adamski07

Guys, please do sign up on the cooler master's case mod competition. You can register your build until oct 31st. Goodluck! Mod.coolermaster.com


----------



## Max Silver

Hello to all here. I purchased a Storm Stryker for my brother as a Christmas gift. The added handle is perfect for him, as his computer tends to take a pounding when he transports it from out of town to my place.

I just have a question for anyone that can answer it, does the Noctua NH-D14 fit in this case? I am looking to purchase one of these for him as well, so that he can finally overclock his 2600K after many years of ownership. I ask because I ran into problems fitting one into my ATCS 840, I ended up having to remove one of the support brackets for the motherboard tray in order to make it fit. I pondered on the idea of an all in one watercooler, but decided against it as his computer gets moved around a lot, and he isn't the most careful individual on the face of the planet.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Max Silver*
> 
> Hello to all here. I purchased a Storm Stryker for my brother as a Christmas gift. The added handle is perfect for him, as his computer tends to take a pounding when he transports it from out of town to my place.
> 
> I just have a question for anyone that can answer it, does the Noctua NH-D14 fit in this case? I am looking to purchase one of these for him as well, so that he can finally overclock his 2600K after many years of ownership. I ask because I ran into problems fitting one into my ATCS 840, I ended up having to remove one of the support brackets for the motherboard tray in order to make it fit. I pondered on the idea of an all in one watercooler, but decided against it as his computer gets moved around a lot, and he isn't the most careful individual on the face of the planet.


Yes, pretty much any air cooler will.

Also, moving his PC around will not be an issue with a AIO cooler. I move mine around alot and it's been fine. If you think about it, they will actually be better since there isn't a big heavy cooler pulling down on the motherboard which could ruin something if jarred too hard.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Yes, pretty much any air cooler will.
> 
> Also, moving his PC around will not be an issue with a AIO cooler. I move mine around alot and it's been fine. If you think about it, they will actually be better since there isn't a big heavy cooler pulling down on the motherboard which could ruin something if jarred too hard.


yea this.. i would recommend a AIO personally


----------



## berniemansell

Well I've finished building for a few months all the pics can be view here!
Please leave your comments on the photos
https://www.facebook.com/berniemansell/media_set?set=a.10151439372252543.1073741833.629802542&type=3


----------



## skupples

I'm sorry, I don't do facebok. Deleted that thing the day I got out of college. Moved onto Linkedin.


----------



## paulkon

Ok so the side panel areas measure about 7" x 19.5" with ~1/4" depth. I've heard Lowes can cut the acrylic for you but I'm not sure about that.

Any suggestions on any particular type I should buy that would be suitable for drilling and HDD heat, etc. I haven't used acrylic sheets for anything before so I don't know if there's anything else to be aware of.


----------



## cupkici

i dont know if u guys noticed but trooper/stryker design is similar to lamborghinis...
power bton is completly the same as ignition button from aventador and top of case where is 200mm fan is very similar to aventadors engine bay...


----------



## b0sanac

Just got done sanding and re-painting the front panel and the cm storm badge at the bottom, both are drying at the moment. Both are gonna be glossy black with white highlights. Still waiting on the LEDs to be shipped from the US.


----------



## b0sanac

More photos from today's venture. I'm really liking the way this is turning out.. The CM Storm badge is gonna have white highlights as well.


----------



## LeMonarque

Hey guys, I'm thinking of getting into modding and water cooling at some point, and I want to get some eLoop B12-3 fans in the front. Do you guys think that the top fan filter could be modded into a sort of fan quick release? I don't want any of the bay covers in the front - I just want bare fans for aesthetics. But because of that, I need a filter to go BEHIND the fans. Which would be a pain to clean since I'd have to remove the fans...so do you think I could attach the fans to the fan filter from the top somehow and then just mount the _filter_ to the front?


----------



## koniu777

Sup everyone







after going through many different cases I'm back to my beloved Stryker (best case I've used to date, and I've been through a lot of them lol). Posting few pics of the current setup, planning to do primochill rigid tubing in couple weeks. Let me know what ya think, thx


----------



## skupples

NICE ! Epic light box effect!


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> NICE ! Epic light box effect!


Thank you sir


----------



## adamski07

Nice build you got! Why dont u join the coolermaster's case mod competition, that will surely catch the judges attention, especially that you are also planning to use rigid tubing soon.







mod.coolermaster.com


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Nice build you got! Why dont u join the coolermaster's case mod competition, that will surely catch the judges attention, especially that you are also planning to use rigid tubing soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mod.coolermaster.com


Thank you, I still have tons of work to do with the build. I want to do custom sleeving on every cable in the case plus I might get a different video card soon, had a gtx 780 classified but I sold it on ebay cause I wasn't happy with memory overclock, so the gtx 680 is a placeholder for now.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Thank you, I still have tons of work to do with the build. I want to do custom sleeving on every cable in the case plus I might get a different video card soon, had a gtx 780 classified but I sold it on ebay cause I wasn't happy with memory overclock, so the gtx 680 is a placeholder for now.


Great. I expect this to be in there. You can still register the build until oct. 31st.


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Great. I expect this to be in there. You can still register the build until oct. 31st.


Ok, I'll get the build log going on their forums soon, thx for the info


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Sup everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after going through many different cases I'm back to my beloved Stryker (best case I've used to date, and I've been through a lot of them lol). Posting few pics of the current setup, planning to do primochill rigid tubing in couple weeks. Let me know what ya think, thx


looks nice, what window trim is that?


----------



## paulkon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Sup everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after going through many different cases I'm back to my beloved Stryker (best case I've used to date, and I've been through a lot of them lol). Posting few pics of the current setup, planning to do primochill rigid tubing in couple weeks. Let me know what ya think, thx


Beautiful side window and lighting.







Really cleans up the drive bay area for radiator and reservoir space. I wish there were some guidelines on how to do this on OCN. This is the kind of result I would like to achieve but I'm not sure where to start...


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> looks nice, what window trim is that?


thx guys







the trim is from mcmaster-carr item# 8507K63
Standard Rubber Edge Trim
1/16" Opening, 5/16" Inside Depth


----------



## Skidmore

can i ask how did you attach the window?

The rig looks awesome, great effort.


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skidmore*
> 
> can i ask how did you attach the window?
> 
> The rig looks awesome, great effort.


Thank you, the window is attached with 3M double sided tape.


----------



## aerosmith9110

Ghetto modding in the Philippines... Making room for a xtx 360 up top. Yeah it fits if your wondering.. Board is a msi bigbang x power 2. Barely clearing the gutling gun. Only push or pull config for ap15 sized fans. Clearance about 5 to 15mm depends on how you mount.


----------



## Skidmore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Thank you, the window is attached with 3M double sided tape.


Oh ok

Looks very clean. Just thinking i might steal the idea for my rig
it would probably look better with the bigger window


----------



## chessaa

Very nice built
Can I know the type of silver trim around the PSU cover and from where you got it.
Thanks


----------



## Cayuga

Your rig looks a bit like a Rockola jukebox I once had. A very nice looking setup that I'm sure performs as good as it looks. Great Job!


----------



## b0sanac

Can anyone instruct me on how I would go about finding/making a psu cover?


----------



## JA90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0sanac*
> 
> Can anyone instruct me on how I would go about finding/making a psu cover?


Measurements and sweat


----------



## Mega Man

hahahaha and if sheet metal bleed too !~


----------



## Jake Weary

I posted this in the wrong area. Here it is again sorry for the re post admin. Two months ago i didn't even know this kind of existed then i went to fry's . Good bye apple hello freedom

Specs:

CPU: Intel i7-4770k Overclock able edition "to scared to do it."
GPU: ASUS DirectCU II OC 770 geforce GTX
RAM: "upgraded" 32GB Corsair Vengance
Mother Board: Z87 Sabertooth
CPU Cooling: H80i push pull
Power Supply: Corsair HX1050 Modular
Wireless card: ASUS dual-band wireless-N600
SSD: Two Kingston Hyperx in raid 0 I think.
HDD: 7 1.5 TB seagates two 3tb seagates
Case: CM STORM Stryker XL-ATX; Ifound issues with the hard drive bays the fans will not allow you to run esata cables and the esata power cables so you need Tin snips


----------



## skupples

acrylic, ruler, heat gun.


----------



## adamski07

mod.coolermaster.com

Who's joining the cm case mod competition?


----------



## JA90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> mod.coolermaster.com
> 
> Who's joining the cm case mod competition?


I will tomorrow


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JA90*
> 
> I will tomorrow










is it new build? and on what category? Goodluck!

I hope more CM storm/stryker owners will join the competition.









Here are the prizes for the 1st placer for tower category.


----------



## JA90

I will join with my newly finished Cristal Toxin, but first I must make a worklog here on OCN








And of course, I will post a link here


----------



## codexe

Hy guys,
I'll buy next month my Trooper case. Just have a question. Is there enough room to put 2x140mm Enermax Vegas duo on the top?


----------



## DutchSteph

No problem, they will fit!


----------



## codexe

Great! Thank you! Primary config will be the Trooper. Secondary will move to the Storm Enforcer. Nice!


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *codexe*
> 
> Great! Thank you! Primary config will be the Trooper. Secondary will move to the Storm Enforcer. Nice!


For the Enforcer:

Enforcer Club

And welcome to ocn!


----------



## Jake Weary

I went out and bought a 4x4 piece of snow white acrylic to make some brackets and PSU cover with fan mounts. i will be posting photos in the days coming.


----------



## Mega Man

i may be joining a Case labs club and moving the stryker to my HTPC ( i never said it is a small HTPC i cant stand itx/matx....... ) but on the + side..... when the 290s come out i will probably change from a 7770 in it to a 7970 watercooled from a h320 and komodo !~

either h320 or apogeehd.... undecided yet....

may go CFX 7970 and make my wife only have 2x7970..... but probably not....


----------



## SortOfGrim

nice, what CaseLabs you have in mind?


----------



## shrapmeth

Guys, I am planning to build my rig soon. I already have my Trooper ready. Just waiting for the Maximus VI Formula to arrive. I need some help regarding radiator placement on the top. I initially chose AlphaCool NexXxos XT45 which has a (WxHxL) of 280x125x45mm. So I just want to know:

1. If I put two Noctua NF-F12 fans on the rad in a Push only config. Will it come in interference with the mobo? I plan to cool the CPU & Crosschill VRM. Please clarify in this regard.

2. Will I be able to install a 280mm rad on the top without any sort of modifications?

Thanks in advance for your help. Appreciate it.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrapmeth*
> 
> Guys, I am planning to build my rig soon. I already have my Trooper ready. Just waiting for the Maximus VI Formula to arrive. I need some help regarding radiator placement on the top. I initially chose AlphaCool NexXxos XT45 which has a (WxHxL) of 280x125x45mm. So I just want to know:
> 
> 1. If I put two Noctua NF-F12 fans on the rad in a Push only config. Will it come in interference with the mobo? I plan to cool the CPU & Crosschill VRM. Please clarify in this regard.
> 
> 2. Will I be able to install a 280mm rad on the top without any sort of modifications?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help. Appreciate it.


I have a trooper, formula VI and the ST30 and it barely fits. The problem I have is the 8 pin connector is pretty much unaccessible once you install the radiator with fans. For some, thats fine, install the 8 pin, install the radiator, good to go. I don't like the idea of having to unassemble my loop if I ever need to remove my 8 pin for whatever reason. A good suggestion I have had is to use an 8 pin extender (which you would have to use anyways unless you plan to make your own cables) so you can unplug the 8 pin from the back. I think the 45 would cause more clearance issues.


----------



## shrapmeth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I have a trooper, formula VI and the ST30 and it barely fits. The problem I have is the 8 pin connector is pretty much unaccessible once you install the radiator with fans. For some, thats fine, install the 8 pin, install the radiator, good to go. I don't like the idea of having to unassemble my loop if I ever need to remove my 8 pin for whatever reason. A good suggestion I have had is to use an 8 pin extender (which you would have to use anyways unless you plan to make your own cables) so you can unplug the 8 pin from the back. I think the 45 would cause more clearance issues.


It'd really help if you could show me an interior pic of your rig. Thanks for the info though. So, I'll have to assume that a 45mm would definitely come in touch with the mobo then







Btw, are you cooling the CPU & Crosschill VRM only? Let me know how the ST30 is performing in terms of cooling the Crosschill & the CPU.


----------



## yanks8981

I have held off on installing my loop until I decide what I want to do, so I cant provide pictures unfortunately.


----------



## Jake Weary

Hey guys i said i would upload pictures of my progress with acrylic work on my case and here is the start. It still needs to be polished. this is my first time doing anything like this and it went rather well.


My pizza box template on the 4ftx4ft piece of acrylic. As you can tell im going to eventually cut out two 120mm fan holes.


My home made router thing.


A heat strip some applied pressure and my stop watch.


the bend. I used a ruler to square the edge it worked well but you have to mark on each sides "not on the face you burn the marker into the acrylic" of the acrylic at the same height each side to line up with.


It fits very well and looks nice too.


The little outlet i cut out for the wires. After I finish sleeving all the wire i may not hid them through the back.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicof909*
> 
> Hey guys i said i would upload pictures of my progress with acrylic work on my case and here is the start. It still needs to be polished. this is my first time doing anything like this and it went rather well.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pizza box template on the 4ftx4ft piece of acrylic. As you can tell im going to eventually cut out two 120mm fan holes.
> 
> 
> My home made router thing.
> 
> 
> A heat strip some applied pressure and my stop watch.
> 
> 
> the bend. I used a ruler to square the edge it worked well but you have to mark on each sides "not on the face you burn the marker into the acrylic" of the acrylic at the same height each side to line up with.
> 
> 
> It fits very well and looks nice too.
> 
> 
> The little outlet i cut out for the wires. After I finish sleeving all the wire i may not hid them through the back
> 
> 
> .


Very nice, how thick is that acrylic? Where did you get it from?


----------



## koniu777

hey guys little update on my rig. did some primochill rigid tubing to make the setup look a bit cleaner, let me know what ya think, thx


----------



## Jake Weary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Very nice, how thick is that acrylic? Where did you get it from?


There is a place in multiple states called S&W Plastics its a Moders dream store, every color acrylic you could think of they can roll seamless water cooler tanks for very cheap. It is 3/16, .196 or 5mm. Ive read to use 1/8 but it seemed a bit to thin to make mounts and and such out of. They will send out sample packs of colors to look at. Also if you don't need such a large piece they have scrap clippings for cheap "still sealed in protective coating."


----------



## Skidmore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> hey guys little update on my rig. did some primochill rigid tubing to make the setup look a bit cleaner, let me know what ya think, thx


That looks fantastic






























makes me want to rip all my tubing out and get the rigid one.


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skidmore*
> 
> That looks fantastic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> makes me want to rip all my tubing out and get the rigid one.


yup







makes the setup look much cleaner. Next up is some dye or pastel coolant from mayhems


----------



## chessaa

Very nice built. The rigid tubing is fantastic
Can I know the type of silver trim around the PSU cover and from where you got it.
Thanks


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I have a trooper, formula VI and the ST30 and it barely fits. The problem I have is the 8 pin connector is pretty much unaccessible once you install the radiator with fans. For some, thats fine, install the 8 pin, install the radiator, good to go. I don't like the idea of having to unassemble my loop if I ever need to remove my 8 pin for whatever reason. A good suggestion I have had is to use an 8 pin extender (which you would have to use anyways unless you plan to make your own cables) so you can unplug the 8 pin from the back. I think the 45 would cause more clearance issues.


some mobos are fine i have a 30 without issue on any of the 990fx ( amd ) CVFz saberkitty and UD7 xt45 does block the 8 pin but my seasonic/xfx ( both ) will reach without issue but it is tight
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> nice, what CaseLabs you have in mind?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1423752/caselabs-m8-case-unique-radiator-drop-in/0_100
i bought that onw
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> hey guys little update on my rig. did some primochill rigid tubing to make the setup look a bit cleaner, let me know what ya think, thx
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skidmore*
> 
> That looks fantastic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> makes me want to rip all my tubing out and get the rigid one.


yea this except i dont want to do it i like my qdcs too much i was thinking about doing a partial but i want almost all components separated by qdcs


----------



## Jake Weary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Very nice, how thick is that acrylic? Where did you get it from?


It is 3/16 or .196 or 5mm. I got it from S&W plastic they have a website but every time i post a link i have to wait for a moderator to approve it since I am new.


----------



## shrapmeth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> hey guys little update on my rig. did some primochill rigid tubing to make the setup look a bit cleaner, let me know what ya think, thx


Looks very neat & awesome with the rigid tubing. Just a few questions.

1.Have you used those 5.25" Bay Rad brackets to mount the rad in front?

2. Have you cut off that extension which holds the DVD drive bay & hdd bay? I am talking about this 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## JA90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> hey guys little update on my rig. did some primochill rigid tubing to make the setup look a bit cleaner, let me know what ya think, thx


So great looking.. Can you tell us how did you bend them?? Or some tutorial maybe??


----------



## Dubstepov

Hello everybody,
I was watching this forum for some time now but only now decided to join.
I really liked many mods posted here and I'm about to add some bells and whistles to my Storm trooper as well, but I'm still in the process of finalizing what I want and how I want it. I will post the end results (hopefully soon).

Here are some pics from last year when I was assembling my PC:










Another proud owned of Storm Trooper case


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dubstepov*
> 
> Hello everybody,
> I was watching this forum for some time now but only now decided to join.
> I really liked many mods posted here and I'm about to add some bells and whistles to my Storm trooper as well, but I'm still in the process of finalizing what I want and how I want it. I will post the end results (hopefully soon).
> 
> Here are some pics from last year when I was assembling my PC:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another proud owned of Storm Trooper case


very nice rig, but please dont tell me you spread the TIM ?


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> very nice rig, but please dont tell me you spread the TIM ?


I was thinking the exact same thing lol, plus he spent a bunch of money on anti static stuffz, lolz, nice rig though


----------



## skupples

People need to realize, all those other techniques are gimmicks. ESPECIALLY the CoolerMaster Credit Card kit... Put a dot in the middle, and crank down the HS, win.

Air in between your parts is bad news.

that is... Unless you are using CoolLab's, then you paint on an extremely thin layer. (With a brush provided in the kit)


----------



## TroggyD

Hey guys, I've been lurking this thread for a few weeks, and look what came in the mail today!!! First piece of the new build is in and I can't wait for the rest of it to arrive!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicof909*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys i said i would upload pictures of my progress with acrylic work on my case and here is the start. It still needs to be polished. this is my first time doing anything like this and it went rather well.
> 
> 
> My pizza box template on the 4ftx4ft piece of acrylic. As you can tell im going to eventually cut out two 120mm fan holes.
> 
> 
> My home made router thing.
> 
> 
> A heat strip some applied pressure and my stop watch.
> 
> 
> the bend. I used a ruler to square the edge it worked well but you have to mark on each sides "not on the face you burn the marker into the acrylic" of the acrylic at the same height each side to line up with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It fits very well and looks nice too.
> 
> 
> The little outlet i cut out for the wires. After I finish sleeving all the wire i may not hid them through the back.


Looks great! SSShhh acrylic is really easy to work with, don't tell anyone.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> hey guys little update on my rig. did some primochill rigid tubing to make the setup look a bit cleaner, let me know what ya think, thx


I love it! I think you should keep the clear liquid, it looks like glass in there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dubstepov*
> 
> Hello everybody,
> I was watching this forum for some time now but only now decided to join.
> I really liked many mods posted here and I'm about to add some bells and whistles to my Storm trooper as well, but I'm still in the process of finalizing what I want and how I want it. I will post the end results (hopefully soon).
> 
> Here are some pics from last year when I was assembling my PC:
> 
> Another proud owned of Storm Trooper case


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TroggyD*
> 
> Hey guys, I've been lurking this thread for a few weeks, and look what came in the mail today!!! First piece of the new build is in and I can't wait for the rest of it to arrive!


Welcome both of you!


----------



## Dubstepov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> very nice rig, but please dont tell me you spread the TIM ?


Thank you and in a matter of fact I did, just to be on the sure side








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Welcome both of you!


thank you sir


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dubstepov*
> 
> Thank you and in a matter of fact I did, just to be on the sure side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you sir


ill leave this here





your welcome to do what ever you want..... but yea i dont recommend that.


----------



## YounGMessiah

Does anyone own and could they tell me how an ACX SC 780 does in a Storm Trooper (temperature details I mean)? Im curious if the the Troopers side panel is more beneficial than the Strykers (in regards of the heat the GPU pushes out).


----------



## GraveDigger7878

I just got a Storm Stryker case! I will throw some pics up once I start filling it up!


----------



## SFJ13

Hi,
Just got my Storm Trooper and wanted to change the upper HDD cage to face front-back. It's hard to believe but one of the thumbscrews that holds one of the cage's side panels simply cannot be removed. It turns but to no avail - like turning on the spot, it doesn't come out.
The frustrating thing - I almost finished all the rest (I put the one SSD and two HDDs in the lower cage - left it side-to-side), Windows is running....but before I closed wanted to change the upper cage orientation for better airflow...but I'm stuck...Any help/ideas please?
Thanks


----------



## TroggyD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SFJ13*
> 
> Hi,
> Just got my Storm Trooper and wanted to change the upper HDD cage to face front-back. It's hard to believe but one of the thumbscrews that holds one of the cage's side panels simply cannot be removed. It turns but to no avail - like turning on the spot, it doesn't come out.
> The frustrating thing - I almost finished all the rest (I put the one SSD and two HDDs in the lower cage - left it side-to-side), Windows is running....but before I closed wanted to change the upper cage orientation for better airflow...but I'm stuck...Any help/ideas please?
> Thanks


The EXACT same thing happened to me!


I could not get the screw out for the life of me, so I called Cooler Master and they said that it's a common problem as the screws are "machined in". It took me about 30 minutes of screwing it in and then unscrewing to coax it loose.

Turns out the screw was already stripped.


If you aren't able to get it out I'd suggest calling them to get an RMA setup. If you DO get it out, call them anyway and they'll send you some replacement screws for free


----------



## SFJ13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TroggyD*
> 
> The EXACT same thing happened to me!
> 
> 
> I could not get the screw out for the life of me, so I called Cooler Master and they said that it's a common problem as the screws are "machined in". It took me about 30 minutes of screwing it in and then unscrewing to coax it loose.
> 
> Turns out the screw was already stripped.
> 
> 
> If you aren't able to get it out I'd suggest calling them to get an RMA setup. If you DO get it out, call them anyway and they'll send you some replacement screws for free


Thanks, I'll try again - but it's frustrating that after installing EVERYTHING - I'd need to remove all and send it out. Well, at least I know all my components are working


----------



## skupples

You may have to resort to cutting off the head with a dremel, or using plyers to rip it out.


----------



## SFJ13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You may have to resort to cutting off the head with a dremel, or using plyers to rip it out.


I haven't tried cutting out (don't thing I have a spare in the bag) - but tried ripping it out with a plyer...to no avail...I just can't imagine the most frustrating thing about a case can be a...thumbscrew!!


----------



## Mega Man

how do you not have a spare one? mine came with like 10 spare thumbscrews....


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> how do you not have a spare one? mine came with like 10 spare thumbscrews....


Hey, my EK rads claim they come with 35mm screws, but they never do.


----------



## siryak

OK so I just put in my order for the Storm Stryker. What do you guys recommend for an "easy" way to light this thing up? I don't really want to have to solder, etc. Is there anything out there that is plug and play that would work pretty good? (At the moment I am leaning towards white lighting for it.)


----------



## Dubstepov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siryak*
> 
> OK so I just put in my order for the Storm Stryker. What do you guys recommend for an "easy" way to light this thing up? I don't really want to have to solder, etc. Is there anything out there that is plug and play that would work pretty good? (At the moment I am leaning towards white lighting for it.)


there is seller on ebay.co.uk (he is also at ebay.com) who sells led strips in pairs with molex connector attached:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/m.html?_odkw=&_osacat=0&_armrs=1&_ssn=donedeal1966&_trksid=p2046732.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.Xmolex&_nkw=molex&_sacat=0&_from=R40

or here

http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_odkw=&_osacat=0&_armrs=1&_ssn=donedeal1966&_trksid=p2046732.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.Xmolex&_nkw=molex&_sacat=0&_from=R40

another option is to look for some EL WIRE car kits (they usually come with inverter/driver) in different lengths, they can be connected with cigarette lighter output 12V which can be cut off and the cables attached to a molex connector I guess


----------



## SFJ13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> how do you not have a spare one? mine came with like 10 spare thumbscrews....


There are spares but not with the same thread - or at least they do not seem the same.
Anyway - you know the joke with "use a bigger hammer"...well, using a bigger plyer helped!! Finally ripped it out - turned the cage and everything is fine now. Thanks "skupples" for that.


----------



## short4atrooper

Okay after going through the forum and seeing the awesome led strips by *Modelersbrand.com* , and the way justinwebb has his set up, I had to to go that same route. Getting the little stuff done here and there before I get the main components. Great product,awesome customer service by modelers brand!


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Hey, my EK rads claim they come with 35mm screws, but they never do.


^^^
This this this hahahaa I'm glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SFJ13*
> 
> *There are spares but not with the same thread - or at least they do not seem the same.*
> Anyway - you know the joke with "use a bigger hammer"...well, using a bigger plyer helped!! Finally ripped it out - turned the cage and everything is fine now. Thanks "skupples" for that.


There are 2 sizes, and there should be enough extras in both sizes. Did you check them all?

Here's mine:



There aren't that many spares of the large ones though so I guess it's possible that you already used them.


----------



## Luckyownz

I´m planning to make a PSU Cover for my Storm Trooper. It would look like this.


I know the Render sucks, but i did it fast only giving the PSU cover some detail.
Tell me what you think of it and if it would fit the Storm Troopers design. ( I put the mesh at the end of the cover because at the bottom I've got 2 fans as intake)


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *short4atrooper*
> 
> Okay after going through the forum and seeing the awesome led strips by *Modelersbrand.com* , and the way justinwebb has his set up, I had to to go that same route. Getting the little stuff done here and there before I get the main components. Great product,awesome customer service by modelers brand!


Looks great! I love Modelers so much I ended doing a review of his stuff, link is in my sig if you want to add your inputs







.


----------



## short4atrooper

Thanks! Will do


----------



## short4atrooper

Oh I forgot to explain my wiring! Since I'm not using the white led fans that came with the case, I cut the 2 wire connectors off the fans and soldered the leads to them. Then plug and play to the 2 wires that come off the led control button, I was happy with this simple solution. Did not want to end up with the controller button doing nothing, I felt that would take away from my affinity of this great case.


----------



## Jake Weary

I've posted a few times about the acrylic work ive been doing and mentioned my wire sleeving progress. another day or two and i should have every single wire sleeved.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/819/7l9x.jpg/


----------



## TroggyD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicof909*
> 
> I've posted a few times about the acrylic work ive been doing and mentioned my wire sleeving progress. another day or two and i should have every single wire sleeved.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/819/7l9x.jpg/


B-E-A-utiful.... I love the whole inside of the case is illuminated.


----------



## jchap1590

sorry for the crappy pics.. upgraded my P8Z77-V Deluxe to the Maximus V Formula this weekend and didn't feel like pulling it out again


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> ^^^
> This this this hahahaa I'm glad I'm not the only one!


I think the re-sellers gaff them.


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> sorry for the crappy pics.. upgraded my P8Z77-V Deluxe to the Maximus V Formula this weekend and didn't feel like pulling it out again


pull my rig out from under my desk that is.. that wasn't very clear

on another note, I see a lot of talk on here about sleeved PSU cables and I don't really get the point. is it just an aesthetic thing?


----------



## Jake Weary

that is all it is aesthetics. but man it looks nice and feels good.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I think the re-sellers gaff them.


You never know, I bought two EK XT240 rads, neither of them had the 35mm screws, luckily I didn't need them!


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Alright I am planning to water cool my SLI Titans in the Stryker. I was wondering what you guys think of radiator choice. Moded to fit 1x360 or stuff 1x240 or 2x240. I am thinking of throwing a 360 rad in the front, I saw some1 do that on here and thought it looked cool.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> Alright I am planning to water cool my SLI Titans in the Stryker. I was wondering what you guys think of radiator choice. Moded to fit 1x360 or stuff 1x240 or 2x240. I am thinking of throwing a 360 rad in the front, I saw some1 do that on here and thought it looked cool.


I like how I did it... (obviously) 360 up top, and a 240 monsta in the bottom. If you don't have anything in the drive bay you could also stick a 240 in the front, and still maintain the 360 top and 240 bottom. I feel like I barely have enough rad for my OC's.



These cases fill up pretty damned quick w/ titans & proper radage.


----------



## Jake Weary

How do i get the top of the striker is there screw cause i cant see them if there is?

EDIT: never mind I'm an idiot. SMH


----------



## skupples

plastic pressure clips. They are placed on the four corners, should only have use two of them to get it off. Two on the back side, two on the front side, one on each corner basically.


----------



## Skidmore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> Alright I am planning to water cool my SLI Titans in the Stryker. I was wondering what you guys think of radiator choice. Moded to fit 1x360 or stuff 1x240 or 2x240. I am thinking of throwing a 360 rad in the front, I saw some1 do that on here and thought it looked cool.


I have managed to fit 360 up top, 360 in the front and 240 on the bottom.

then i was thinking to add a 120 rad at the back but have decided not to.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skidmore*
> 
> I have managed to fit 360 up top, 360 in the front and 240 on the bottom.
> 
> then i was thinking to add a 120 rad at the back but have decided not to.


NICE! I wanted to do the same, but I have to stick with just 1 360 in front.

Anyway, don't forget to join CM CASE MOD 2013 guys!

Just visit mod.coolermaster.com and register your build on their forum. It ends on Oct. 31st. I will be joining with my Trooper case and might create another project for scratch category.


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Man I gotta get this water cooling finished! I hate having my Top GPU 10c hotter than the bottom one


----------



## Jake Weary

I did a few more light additions all strip light.


----------



## short4atrooper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicof909*
> 
> I did a few more light additions all strip light.


That is one sexy rig, great to see a Stryker with green leds!


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicof909*
> 
> that is all it is aesthetics. but man it looks nice and feels good.


I mean, I assume there is some amount of functionality to it, aside from looking nice, right? surely cable management is easier, being able to flatten out the cables.

I recently did a build for a co-worker and used a Corsair CX430M which has flat, ribbon-like modular cables. I found them a bit annoying because when routing cables, going through grommets, and "usual" turns the cables take usually means the cable is not going to lay flat for a majority of its length.. which is pretty self-defeating of the flat cable feature to begin with.



even still, if you look at the pics I posted of the innards of my Trooper, it looks cluttered and sloppy compared to other pics of rigs I've seen posted in this thread. I just don't know how you guys do it. Is it that you're just running a minimal number of components in your systems? I would say I have an above average number of components, compared to the average consumer, but 3 storage drives and 2 optical drives isn't exactly out of the ordinary to find on a forum like this. I'm looking into swapping my CX600 for either an HX750 or possibly an 850 for breathing room, should I decide to go crossfire


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> I mean, I assume there is some amount of functionality to it, aside from looking nice, right? surely cable management is easier, being able to flatten out the cables.
> 
> I recently did a build for a co-worker and used a Corsair CX430M which has flat, ribbon-like modular cables. I found them a bit annoying because when routing cables, going through grommets, and "usual" turns the cables take usually means the cable is not going to lay flat for a majority of its length.. which is pretty self-defeating of the flat cable feature to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> even still, if you look at the pics I posted of the innards of my Trooper, it looks cluttered and sloppy compared to other pics of rigs I've seen posted in this thread. I just don't know how you guys do it. Is it that you're just running a minimal number of components in your systems? I would say I have an above average number of components, compared to the average consumer, but 3 storage drives and 2 optical drives isn't exactly out of the ordinary to find on a forum like this. I'm looking into swapping my CX600 for either an HX750 or possibly an 850 for breathing room, should I decide to go crossfire


You dont need more then 750 watts if you want a second card

Just dont get a CX750M

The HX750 is alright but you can find better


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You dont need more then 750 watts if you want a second card
> 
> Just dont get a CX750M
> 
> The HX750 is alright but you can find better


it's funny that some people ask me why I "only" have a 600W PSU running a single 7950.. then others tell me 850W would be overkill for 2 7950s

a PSU calc suggests I would only need 650W with the dual 7950s so I'm more inclined to believe what you are telling me

I was torn between the HX and RM series but after looking around a bit this morning, I see that HX are really only semi-modular (24-pin is not a modular cable, which is a deal-breaker if the idea is going for individually sleeved cables) so that narrows it down to the RM750 I suppose


----------



## Dubstepov

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html

check this post regarding PSU, I had a great help from this guys when I was building my pc


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> it's funny that some people ask me why I "only" have a 600W PSU running a single 7950.. then others tell me 850W would be overkill for 2 7950s
> 
> a PSU calc suggests I would only need 650W with the dual 7950s so I'm more inclined to believe what you are telling me
> 
> I was torn between the HX and RM series but after looking around a bit this morning, I see that HX are really only semi-modular (24-pin is not a modular cable, which is a deal-breaker if the idea is going for individually sleeved cables) so that narrows it down to the RM750 I suppose






Forget about what he says about efficiency he messed that up

Corsair RM/HX/AX are not bad just overpriced

You can find just as good for less or better for the same money


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forget about what he says about efficiency he messed that up
> 
> Corsair RM/HX/AX are not bad just overpriced
> 
> You can find just as good for less or better for the same money


I have a Kill A Watt in-line electricity usage monitor, although I can't remember off-hand what it read last time I used it


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> I have a Kill A Watt in-line electricity usage monitor, although I can't remember off-hand what it read last time I used it


Just remember that power draws are higher from the wall then what the system use

What 80 plus efficiency means is a PSU that is 80% efficient needs to draw 20% more from the wall then the systems needs

As the PSU turns 20% of the power into heat

If its 90% efficient then its 10% that is turned into heat so it needs to draw 10% more from ther wall then the system useses

Anyway dont want to sound like i am giving you a lesson you probably already know


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Just remember that power draws are higher from the wall then what the system use
> 
> What 80 plus efficiency means is a PSU that is 80% efficient needs to draw 20% more from the wall then the systems needs
> 
> As the PSU turns 20% of the power into heat
> 
> If its 90% efficient then its 10% that is turned into heat so it needs to draw 10% more from ther wall then the system useses
> 
> Anyway dont want to sound like i am giving you a lesson you probably already know


no, it's alright. I get the basic concept I think. the wattage monitor I have plugs into the wall outlet and then I plug my PSU into that so I am taking into consideration the draw at the faceplate, right?

basically, you're saying (for simple figures) a 1000W PSU only supplies 800W to your system if it was 80+ bronze.. am I understanding this right? or are you saying a 1000W PSU will draw 1200W from the wall and supply 1000W to the system?


----------



## Jake Weary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> it's funny that some people ask me why I "only" have a 600W PSU running a single 7950.. then others tell me 850W would be overkill for 2 7950s
> 
> a PSU calc suggests I would only need 650W with the dual 7950s so I'm more inclined to believe what you are telling me
> 
> I was torn between the HX and RM series but after looking around a bit this morning, I see that HX are really only semi-modular (24-pin is not a modular cable, which is a deal-breaker if the idea is going for individually sleeved cables) so that narrows it down to the RM750 I suppose


I'm running a HX 1050 that's why you get a 12iinch male to female extension or 6 inch so you don't have to sleeve the entire psu us and then you get a psu cover. and just sleeve the extension. I didn't go this route because I didn't know it was an option 3 weeks ago.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> no, it's alright. I get the basic concept I think. the wattage monitor I have plugs into the wall outlet and then I plug my PSU into that so I am taking into consideration the draw at the faceplate, right?
> 
> basically, you're saying (for simple figures) a 1000W PSU only supplies 800W to your system if it was 80+ bronze.. am I understanding this right? or are you saying a 1000W PSU will draw 1200W from the wall and supply 1000W to the system?


Forget what he said thats wrong

A 1000 watts PSU needs to draw 1200 watts from the wall to give you 1000 watts to your PC

Thats if its 80% efficient

If its 90% efficient then it draws 1100 watts from the wall

95% efficient is 1050 watts from the wall and so on


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Forget what he said thats wrong
> 
> A 1000 watts PSU needs to draw 1200 watts from the wall to give you 1000 watts to your PC
> 
> Thats if its 80% efficient
> 
> If its 90% efficient then it draws 1100 watts from the wall
> 
> 95% efficient is 1050 watts from the wall and so on


lol this is why it's always so convoluted for me

I'll go by this.. "The efficiency of a computer power supply is its output power divided by its input power. The remaining power is converted into heat. For instance, a 600-watt power supply with 60% efficiency running at full load would draw 1000 W from the mains and would therefore waste 400 W as heat. On the other hand a 600-watt power supply with 80% efficiency running at full load would draw 750 W from the mains and would therefore waste only 150 W as heat."


----------



## shilka

Our old PSU editor made a thread long ago about efficiency

http://www.overclock.net/t/711542/on-efficiency


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> lol this is why it's always so convoluted for me
> 
> I'll go by this.. "The efficiency of a computer power supply is its output power divided by its input power. The remaining power is converted into heat. For instance, a 600-watt power supply with 60% efficiency running at full load would draw 1000 W from the mains and would therefore waste 400 W as heat. On the other hand a 600-watt power supply with 80% efficiency running at full load would draw 750 W from the mains and would therefore waste only 150 W as heat."


so, really. I can use the PSU calc and take that figure divided by the efficiency percentage (i.e. 650W system power needed / 0.87 (87% 80+ gold efficiency) = 747W). that makes sense, right?

but wouldn't a 750W PSU be cutting it a little close then?


----------



## shilka

Power draw from the wall has nothing to do with how much your system uses

Your system will never use more then 650 watts even with two 7950 cards and overclocks on everything

So no 750 watts is more then enough

If your PSU is 90% efficient that just means it will draw 650 watts for your system plus 10% extra from the wall

That would be 715 watts total


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Power draw from the wall has nothing to do with how much your system uses


how could it not? the efficiency rating is the amount of power drawn at the wall which is actually supplied to the system


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> how could it not? the efficiency rating is the amount of power drawn at the wall which is actually supplied to the system


Power from the wall has to be coveted otherwise your system would catch fire

When it convets from wall power to power your system needs it loses some of that power

That power ends up as heat

More efficient means less is lost and less has to been drawn from the wall


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> how could it not? the efficiency rating is the amount of power drawn at the wall which is actually supplied to the system


this is just confusing me more. I've been told 3 different things already.

what no one ever mentions is what exactly that wattage rating is on the side of the PSU; is it the amount of power supplied to the system, post-efficiency compensated, or is it the amount of power it draws from the wall, pre-efficiency compensated?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> this is just confusing me more. I've been told 3 different things already.
> 
> what no one ever mentions is what exactly that wattage rating is on the side of the PSU; is it the amount of power supplied to the system, post-efficiency compensated, or is it the amount of power it draws from the wall, pre-efficiency compensated?


Also throw in build quality with some units that cant do what they are rated for and some that can do more then they are rated for

But a 750 watts PSU does not use or give 750 watts to your system it only takes what your system needs not less or more

750 watts is what it is rated to give to your system

So if your system uses 750 watts it takes 750 watts plus that extra from the wall and thats what its rated for

Or at least that is how i understand it


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Also throw in build quality with some units that cant do what they are rated for and some that can do more then they are rated for
> 
> But a 750 watts PSU does not use or give 750 watts to your system it only takes what your system needs not less or more
> 
> 750 watts is what it is rated to give to your system
> 
> So if your system uses 750 watts it takes 750 watts plus that extra from the wall and thats what its rated for
> 
> Or at least that is how i understand it


what I just don't get is if a PSU supplies (or, more accurately, has the POTENTIAL to supply) the amount of wattage that's written on the side of it, why do people always have to throw in the bits about efficiency and draw at the wall outlet? why does that matter? a 750 W PSU is a 750W PSU, is it not? does it matter if it's 80+ bronze or gold or titanium? it seems to cause a lot of unnecessary confusion for those who don't understand what the efficiency rating means but just want to know how many watts their system requires. personally, I couldn't care less how much power is drawn from the wall.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> what I just don't get is if a PSU supplies (or, more accurately, has the POTENTIAL to supply) the amount of wattage that's written on the side of it, why do people always have to throw in the bits about efficiency and draw at the wall outlet? why does that matter? a 750 W PSU is a 750W PSU, is it not? does it matter if it's 80+ bronze or gold or titanium? it seems to cause a lot of unnecessary confusion for those who don't understand what the efficiency rating means but just want to know how many watts their system requires. personally, I couldn't care less how much power is drawn from the wall.


You would be surprised at some of the crap out there that cant do anywhere close to what the brand say its rated for

Lower efficiency means you have to pay more money on your power bill Vs higher efficiency

Which is why many like 80 plus gold or higher

What many misunderstand is 80 plus is not a sgin of quality nor is it something you should base your purchase on

In fact i know crappy PSU´s that are 80 plus gold


----------



## GraveDigger7878

All this PSU talk is exactly why I just bought a AX1200 and don't worry about it


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> All this PSU talk is exactly why I just bought a AX1200 and don't worry about it


Its way overkill so you have droped the efficiency way below gold

You are running it so low you might as well have bought a bronze rated PSU

Half the power would have been enough


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> What many misunderstand is 80 plus is not a sgin of quality nor is it something you should base your purchase on


that's exactly what I'm saying

basically, this...


(a more efficient power supply will not increase the maximum potential output to your system, but rather it will lessen the amount of power drawn from your electrical system)

I think this only becomes a more prominent selling point in situations such as data centers, where there is much more than just one PSU contributing to the inefficiency of the amount of power taxed upon your electrical system


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Its way overkill so you have droped the efficiency way below gold
> 
> You are running it so low you might as well have bought a bronze rated PSU
> 
> Half the power would have been enough


this makes complete sense to me. looking at the link you posted earlier, I see that a PSU is optimally efficient between 40% and 60% load. so, if you're using a maximum of 30% of your PSU's actually potential output under 100% load, you've actually adversely affected the efficiency of your PSU. kinda like it hasn't "warmed up yet" (if you've ever driven a car after first starting it when it's really cold out).


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> this makes complete sense to me. looking at the link you posted earlier, I see that a PSU is optimally efficient between 40% and 60% load. so, if you're using a maximum of 30% of your PSU's actually potential output under 100% load, you've actually adversely affected the efficiency of your PSU. kinda like it hasn't "warmed up yet" (if you've ever driven a car after first starting it when it's really cold out).


I have been saying dor a longtime that hardware use a lot less power then you think it does

And you should ever buy too much wattage

Many dont want to belive that and have even been attacked and called a liar for saying it

TwoCables have been saying it for years as well


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Its way overkill so you have droped the efficiency way below gold
> 
> You are running it so low you might as well have bought a bronze rated PSU
> 
> Half the power would have been enough


So my 760Watt will be more than enough for 2 HD7970's (Matrix)?


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> So my 760Watt will be more than enough for 2 HD7970's (Matrix)?


it will be enough, I think, but it wouldn't put your system within the sweet spot. you'd be using 85-90% of your PSU's potential output.

again, though, I agree with shilka that the efficiency should be a secondary contributing factor to your purchase decision. wattage comes first, then most people would probably go by noise level after they've determined how much power their system needs. also things such as build quality, company reputation, technical support (like shilka said) would probably be best weighed out before anyone looks at the efficiency rating.


----------



## GraveDigger7878

running 2 overclocked Titans and a 2600k at 4.8, I figured a AX1200 would have been a good choice...


----------



## jchap1590

I think if you use a PSU calculator, and this chart:



and plug your numbers into this equation: P = S+(S*L)

where P = PSU max. output ("rating"); S = required system wattage; and L = 50% PSU load (optimal PSU efficiency)

EXAMPLE:

P = ?
S = 650W
L = 50% (optimal efficiency)

P = 650+(650*50%)
P = 650+(650*0.5)
P = 650+325
P = 975

so you would want a 1000W PSU if your system uses 650W @ 100% and you're hell-bent on having your PSU run at top efficiency

otherwise, just get a 700W or 750W

there are, other considerations that go into this I suppose. such as capacitor aging within the PSU (which will degrade its efficiency over time/use), and how much average system load you actually use. meaning, if it's a bitmining rig, 100% is a safe bet for your system wattage requirements. if you're a gamer, maybe you only use 60% at maximum. BUT, and this is a big but, you HAVE TO plan worst case scenario because if you ever do hit 100% system load and that exceeds your PSU's max. output, that's an uh-oh!!


----------



## yanks8981

Move this to a PSU thread and post more pictures of Troopers


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> So my 760Watt will be more than enough for 2 HD7970's (Matrix)?


If you dont overvolt them yes


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Can you get replacement 120mm fans that come with the Stryker? Cannot seem to find them.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> Can you get replacement 120mm fans that come with the Stryker? Cannot seem to find them.


Why not just get another fan


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Cuz I think the white LED is pretty. Lol i am planning on getting the silverstone perpetrator in white LED I think


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> Cuz I think the white LED is pretty. Lol i am planning on getting the silverstone perpetrator in white LED I think


Is this it? (I have a trooper so I'm not sure) it's cooler master, white and looks to have a LED, going off the 2 connector leads, not sure if it's white though.. seems to fit the bill









http://www.avadirect.com/product_details_parts.asp?PRID=26315

or this if you can't find OEMs.. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835214043


----------



## GraveDigger7878

that ernemax fan looks really interesting! good looking out! I really need to post a pick of my system! I have SLI Titans now and that awesome EVGA SLI bridge


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> that ernemax fan looks really interesting! good looking out! I really need to post a pick of my system! I have SLI Titans now and that awesome EVGA SLI bridge


the PRO ONE?? that looks sick!


----------



## siryak

Ugh...just got my new case in. The back corner on the top is broken.







My luck with electronics is atrocious. I think I get more defective parts than good parts.


----------



## MevolutionX

Hi troopers, My name is Melvin, 17 this year & I am from Singapore. I'm new to the club! Hope this club is still active


----------



## Mega Man

welcome, dont worry we are !~


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Yeah the pro one! Lol let me snap some pics tomorrow and show y'all


----------



## Dubstepov

By the way, if anyone from Europe buying things from Amazon and also want to buy the Side Windowed Panel (SGA-5000-KWN1) for the Storm Trooper, I suggest you take a look at this (only 17 pounds = 20 euro) which is a total bargain (delivered at my door by UPS courier)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B007XCN9WO/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Mega Man

same question as always.... why wont amd release a hard bridge...... i really think nvidia must have some copyright on them....


----------



## MevolutionX

Ah! That's great, I might need a replacement soon cause I mishandled the case & scratched the side window.







Maybe I will just change the transparent window instead of the entire side panel. I'll see how it goes.


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> Yeah the pro one! Lol let me snap some pics tomorrow and show y'all


Damn I wish they made crossfire bridges like that... and that I had realized the vapor-x 7950 has a custom PCB, no fullcover VGA for me it seems


----------



## GraveDigger7878

crossfire bridges are non-existent after the new cards release...


----------



## BandonStorm

Hello fellow troopers. I'm still not finished/decided where to go with my trooper. Thought I'd join you guys while I cook up ideas. Here is my Trooper so far


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> crossfire bridges are non-existent after the new cards release...


Is this only on 290/290x? Or also all the refreshers? I would be surprised if they retrofitted Tahiti to work that way.


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Is this only on 290/290x? Or also all the refreshers? I would be surprised if they retrofitted Tahiti to work that way.


"bridge-less" crossfire needs PCIe 4.0 x16 for the bandwidth required.. and even that is yet to be seen. that will probably come out around the same time as DDR4 SDRAM!









that, plus broadwell? it will be exciting time to be a PC enthusiast again!


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> "bridge-less" crossfire needs PCIe 4.0 x16 for the bandwidth required.. and even that is yet to be seen. that will probably come out around the same time as DDR4 SDRAM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that, plus broadwell? it will be exciting time to be a PC enthusiast again!


Huh? Have you seen any of the stock pictures of the R9-290X? This card does not have crossfire bridges and AMD has released info on this already. It does not require PCIe 4.0. Full details are slim still but I assume the only thing that may be required is motherboard compatible with at least dual x16 but we'll see.


Anyways...back on topic!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> "bridge-less" crossfire needs PCIe 4.0 x16 for the bandwidth required.. and even that is yet to be seen. that will probably come out around the same time as DDR4 SDRAM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that, plus broadwell? it will be exciting time to be a PC enthusiast again!


You are partially right, that will be an interesting time... Though, i'm going to have to invest in a phase changer before my next cpu/chipset upgrade...

Where you are wrong... 290x and 290 will NOT have a crossfire bridge. It will all be done over the PCIE bus. This is why i'm questioning if the usefulness of PLX chips will increase.


----------



## zCoGaming

Hello there CMSTSSC, I just got my Stryker last week and have set it up and got everything working. I want to ask, does anyone know any white 5.25" Card Readers that would look nice on the stryker? I am also planning to get an NZXT Hale90 850W PSU. If anyone has any experience with that PSU I would love to know. And last question, red or blue fans?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zCoGaming*
> 
> Hello there CMSTSSC, I just got my Stryker last week and have set it up and got everything working. *I want to ask, does anyone know any white 5.25" Card Readers that would look nice on the stryker?* I am also planning to get an NZXT Hale90 850W PSU. If anyone has any experience with that PSU I would love to know. And last question, red or blue fans?


Why not just buy one you like and paint it? That's what I did.

The red or blue fans part is just a matter of taste, though I prefer blue.


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You are partially right, that will be an interesting time... Though, i'm going to have to invest in a phase changer before my next cpu/chipset upgrade...
> 
> Where you are wrong... 290x and 290 will NOT have a crossfire bridge. It will all be done over the PCIE bus. This is why i'm questioning if the usefulness of PLX chips will increase.


of course PLX bridges will be more popular. A x8 PCIe 3.0 link has a max bandwidth of about 8 GB/s (985 MB/s per lane). I have never once said here that the newest generation cards have a crossfire bridge, I don't get why you keep quoting me when I didn't say anything of the sort in my quote. Dual x16 slots will be a must, and all I'm saying is PCIe 4.0 will again double the bandwidth to 32 GB/s for the same width slot as PCIe 3.0 x16

The bus will become saturated with newer generation cards. Rendering and realism is increasing, if you watched any of the nvidia Montreal conference this week. Games will use more bandwidth while incorporating these features, graphics cards will then need to output higher bandwidth to accommodate the games requirements, and the bus will need to be able to keep up amd support all this increased transfer of data. How do you think all this works? They've able to do crossfire through the bus since PCIe 3.0 was released, but just haven't?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zCoGaming*
> 
> Hello there CMSTSSC, I just got my Stryker last week and have set it up and got everything working. I want to ask, does anyone know any white 5.25" Card Readers that would look nice on the stryker? I am also planning to get an NZXT Hale90 850W PSU. If anyone has any experience with that PSU I would love to know. And last question, red or blue fans?


shilka would be the guru to ask about the psu.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> of course PLX bridges will be more popular. A x8 PCIe 3.0 link has a max bandwidth of about 8 GB/s (985 MB/s per lane). I have never once said here that the newest generation cards have a crossfire bridge, I don't get why you keep quoting me when I didn't say anything of the sort in my quote. Dual x16 slots will be a must, and all I'm saying is PCIe 4.0 will again double the bandwidth to 32 GB/s for the same width slot as PCIe 3.0 x16
> 
> The bus will become saturated with newer generation cards. Rendering and realism is increasing, if you watched any of the nvidia Montreal conference this week. Games will use more bandwidth while incorporating these features, graphics cards will then need to output higher bandwidth to accommodate the games requirements, and the bus will need to be able to keep up amd support all this increased transfer of data. How do you think all this works? They've able to do crossfire through the bus since PCIe 3.0 was released, but just haven't?


seriously? where do you find this info, please share i would love to see somewhere amd said you need "___________" for CFX. as far as i know they have not. which would mean you are guessing.

current gen cards do not saturate pcie2.0 x16 ( maybe 1 or 2 IE 690, 7990, and maybe titan? {dont know dont use nor want to use nvidia }) so..... how do you know it wont work with pcie2.0?


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zCoGaming*
> 
> Hello there CMSTSSC, I just got my Stryker last week and have set it up and got everything working. I want to ask, does anyone know any white 5.25" Card Readers that would look nice on the stryker? I am also planning to get an NZXT Hale90 850W PSU. If anyone has any experience with that PSU I would love to know. And last question, red or blue fans?


we had a conversation about PSUs about 2-4 pages ago


----------



## skupples

i'm not getting into an amd debate here...All's i know is it's something they have been working on in secret for quite some time as a solution for fixing crossfire & crossfire+eyefinity. It's basically proof that the problem isn't just bad drivers.

More data = more bandwidth needed... I think we all understand that. As of rite now in high end benches plx chip is only showing ~1%+ difference in 3.0 8x, and that's only in tri-sli/fire+ situations last I checked.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> i'm not getting into an amd debate here...All's i know is it's something they have been working on in secret for quite some time as a solution for fixing crossfire & crossfire+eyefinity. It's basically proof that the problem isn't just bad drivers.
> 
> More data = more bandwidth needed... I think we all understand that. As of rite now in high end benches plx chip is only showing ~1%+ difference in 3.0 8x, and that's only in tri-sli/fire+ situations last I checked.


really ? are you a programer now too? the funny thing is i and several others have NO issues with either crossfire or cfx + eyefinity. the "microstuttering" you are referring to but not mentioning ( at least with the "damaged/broken" CFX ) is due to using 2 gpus, even nvidia has this "issue" however they cover it with in their drivers. not saying amd does not have work. but adding a third and even a fourth card "fixes" it the cards run fine. and unless you have proof, well then....

as for eyefinity
well when nvidia has a solution that is anywhere near as awesome as eyefinity, we can talk till then even with few minor hicups i would say well....amd is doing fine.

making completely new tech ( not talking about gpus ) and completely running around the competition, yes just fine.

the cool thing is amd is just doing what they always have.... lets not forget amd did make 64bit, and guess what. it changed the world, i will trust amd knows what they are doing, and unless you can show me other wise that everything will work just fine


----------



## skupples

not the place, and i will not discuss these things with some one who is already getting angry.







By as awesome as eyefinity do you mean 5 screens? Iv'e been their & done that, was extremely over rated, and killed my competitive edge in games... Too much bezel.

I guess the note inside my catalyst about pacing & stuttering only being fixed on dx11 games & under x/y resolution is a lie.

I'm just going off of what AMD has been forced to admit after being exposed by pcper.

-end. I see what i'm getting my self into, and backing out now. Yes, I realize it isnt an issue for everyone, but that doesn't mean it's not an issue for allot of people. I switched to triple screen & titans from 5 screen & 6970's(with a few gpu's in between)

(why you acting so mad bro, it's unbecoming of you)


----------



## badkarma013

This looks GREAT!!


----------



## badkarma013

Does anyone know where I can buy a Gamdias Zeus E-SPORTGMS in the US online? NCIX.com is the only place I've found that has them and they've been out of stock for weeks. It's a brand new mouse and hard to find.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> not the place, and i will not discuss these things with some one who is already getting angry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By as awesome as eyefinity do you mean 5 screens? Iv'e been their & done that, was extremely over rated, and killed my competitive edge in games... Too much bezel.
> 
> I guess the note inside my catalyst about pacing & stuttering only being fixed on dx11 games & under x/y resolution is a lie.
> 
> I'm just going off of what AMD has been forced to admit after being exposed by pcper.
> 
> -end. I see what i'm getting my self into, and backing out now. Yes, I realize it isnt an issue for everyone, but that doesn't mean it's not an issue for allot of people. I switched to triple screen & titans from 5 screen & 6970's(with a few gpu's in between)
> 
> (why you acting so mad bro, it's unbecoming of you)


i am sorry you think i am mad, i am not. i am just laughing as you claim to know so much yet in reality you dont know anything more then the rest of us


----------



## skupples

idk what you are talking about, you may have me confused with that other guy who was spouting off(1509). The only thing I have claimed to know are my own experiences with quad fire 6970's & 5 monitors, & what my now only single 6970 + bulldozer tower's catalyst is reporting, & a reminder of what was widely exposed by PCPER oh, and an assumption that since they are moving to bridgeless crossfire w/ the evolution of GCN it means the problems experienced by many on Tahiti may have something to do with hardware, not just drivers.

Though, as per usual, if bridgeless xfire is successful NV will rip it, dump billions into it, & make it their own...

*I hold 1,000 AMD shares, i too agree they are doing just fine,* though I do plan to dump them as soon/if they surge to ~10$ after the roll out of hawaii, that's only because I like making money, nothing against AMD. 1,000 shares purchased @ 2.50 each, dump @ or around 10$ = good profit.


----------



## Mega Man

my apologizes then i am too excited and just perusing ocn while thinking about how to layout stuff in my new case....


----------



## skupples

Np man! I had no intentions of offense. Iv'e been trying to do the same, but for some reason can't bring my self to do it without a motherboard in hand. Grrr /shakes fist! Damn you Asus RIVE:BE Not till november!


----------



## NE0XY

Hi everyone!

I've decided to update my Storm Stryker rig with some watercooling and a new gpu =)
I'm planning on having two loops in the system, one for the CPU and one for the GPU. For the CPU loop I'm planning on having a bay-res/pump combo and for the GPU a Cylinder- pump/res combo.
I'm wondering if there is a good place to mount the cylinder reservoir so it'll be visible from the window (without having to mod too much)? Like next to the GPU, this is the res I have in mind: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21480/ex-pmp-263/XSPC_Photon_170_Tube_Glass_Cylinder_Reservoir_Pump_Combo_D5_Vario.html#blank

Thanks =)


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zCoGaming*
> 
> Hello there CMSTSSC, I just got my Stryker last week and have set it up and got everything working. I want to ask, does anyone know any white 5.25" Card Readers that would look nice on the stryker? I am also planning to get an NZXT Hale90 850W PSU. If anyone has any experience with that PSU I would love to know. And last question, red or blue fans?


Thats a Super Flower Golden Green

But do you need 850 watts


----------



## Dubstepov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badkarma013*
> 
> Does anyone know where I can buy a Gamdias Zeus E-SPORTGMS in the US online? NCIX.com is the only place I've found that has them and they've been out of stock for weeks. It's a brand new mouse and hard to find.


Well not in the US but yo can order them from UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00F6WJAIU/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00F6WJAJE/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siryak*
> 
> Ugh...just got my new case in. The back corner on the top is broken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My luck with electronics is atrocious. I think I get more defective parts than good parts.


Sorry to here about your luck, but get with CM, they will take care of you


----------



## zCoGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Thats a Super Flower Golden Green
> 
> But do you need 850 watts


Honestly, I Don't really know, I'm not sure how much power a 7990 uses, seeing as that is going to be my next GPU upgrade I though 850 would give me plenty of headroom. The next one down from the 850W is 750W. I know 850W would be WAY too much for my current build because I'm using a 550W PSU and everything is fine.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zCoGaming*
> 
> Honestly, I Don't really know, I'm not sure how much power a 7990 uses, seeing as that is going to be my next GPU upgrade I though 850 would give me plenty of headroom. The next one down from the 850W is 750W. I know 850W would be WAY too much for my current build because I'm using a 550W PSU and everything is fine.


750 watts you dont need more and even that has more then enough headroom for pretty much anything you want to add

Did you know that the PC Power and Cooling Silencer MK III 750/850 is also white and based on the Golden Green


----------



## zCoGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 750 watts you dont need more and even that has more then enough headroom for pretty much anything you want to add
> 
> Did you know that the PC Power and Cooling Silencer MK III 750/850 is also white and based on the Golden Green


Looks like a great PSU from reviews, A question: I've seen some people have their PSUs in their case with the fan facing down, is this a good idea, or should I face the fan up?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zCoGaming*
> 
> Looks like a great PSU from reviews, A question: I've seen some people have their PSUs in their case with the fan facing down, is this a good idea, or should I face the fan up?


If there is a fiter below you could have it face down

But it does not really matter i always have the fan face up so i dont have to look at that ugly sticker on the bottom


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> If there is a fiter below you could have it face down
> 
> But it does not really matter i always have the fan face up so i dont have to look at that ugly sticker on the bottom


Funny you say that, I've been looking over at mine today and thinking I should flip it over so the fan is up because of that sticker haha. I'd have rewire the back though so screw that.


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Here she is!


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zCoGaming*
> 
> Hello there CMSTSSC, I just got my Stryker last week and have set it up and got everything working. I want to ask, does anyone know any white 5.25" Card Readers that would look nice on the stryker? I am also planning to get an NZXT Hale90 850W PSU. If anyone has any experience with that PSU I would love to know. And last question, red or blue fans?


take your pick..

62-in-1 USB 2.0 Multi-Card Reader w/(1) USB 2.0 port (White)

81-in-1 USB 2.0 Multi-Card Reader w/(4) USB 2.0 ports (White)

6-in-1 USB 3.0 Multi-Card Reader w/(3) USB 3.0 ports and (1) eSATA port!! (White w/Black Outlining) <<-- perfect for a Stryker, if you ask me









and, you would need this PCIe x1 to USB 3.0 20-pin Header and (2) Rear USB 3.0 port Card (expansion slots are black on the Stryker, right? so it should look nice) or something similar if you go for the USB 3.0 reader, not sure if any mainboards have multiple USB 3.0 headers yet. I have that PCIe card, and it's nice. The molex power is a pain though, maybe you could find a PCI or PCIe x4 or x8 card that would get its power right from the bus?


----------



## NE0XY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've decided to update my Storm Stryker rig with some watercooling and a new gpu =)
> I'm planning on having two loops in the system, one for the CPU and one for the GPU. For the CPU loop I'm planning on having a bay-res/pump combo and for the GPU a Cylinder- pump/res combo.
> I'm wondering if there is a good place to mount the cylinder reservoir so it'll be visible from the window (without having to mod too much)? Like next to the GPU, this is the res I have in mind: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21480/ex-pmp-263/XSPC_Photon_170_Tube_Glass_Cylinder_Reservoir_Pump_Combo_D5_Vario.html#blank
> 
> Thanks =)


Anyone has any ideas?


----------



## NorKris

Take the plastic off the window, and more pics plz!


----------



## zCoGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> take your pick..
> 
> 62-in-1 USB 2.0 Multi-Card Reader w/(1) USB 2.0 port (White)
> 
> 81-in-1 USB 2.0 Multi-Card Reader w/(4) USB 2.0 ports (White)
> 
> 6-in-1 USB 3.0 Multi-Card Reader w/(3) USB 3.0 ports and (1) eSATA port!! (White w/Black Outlining) <<-- perfect for a Stryker, if you ask me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, you would need this PCIe x1 to USB 3.0 20-pin Header and (2) Rear USB 3.0 port Card (expansion slots are black on the Stryker, right? so it should look nice) or something similar if you go for the USB 3.0 reader, not sure if any mainboards have multiple USB 3.0 headers yet. I have that PCIe card, and it's nice. The molex power is a pain though, maybe you could find a PCI or PCIe x4 or x8 card that would get its power right from the bus?


That last one is beautiful, just a shame my motherboard doesn't have any USB 3.0 headers









I like the look of the other ones, they might be the ones i choose. If I can't get it in the UK, I'll just buy a nice Akasa black one and paint it.


----------



## Hellfury

Hey guys, I'm considering buying a trooper due to my awful experience with aerocool (strike x st). I would just like to ask if anyone can give me the exact graphics card clearance? As I have an extremely large card (powercolor ax7990, same dimensions as devil 13). The buil would be quite crammed (2 ssds, 5 3.5in hdds, 1 2.5in hdd), antec kuhler 920, 2 dvd-rw drives. I'm currently contemplating either the trooper or the antec p280. I don't want to spend an obscene amount on for example a cosmos 2 just to fit my graphics card. Thanks in advance


----------



## burningprophet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellfury*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm considering buying a trooper due to my awful experience with aerocool (strike x st). I would just like to ask if anyone can give me the exact graphics card clearance? As I have an extremely large card (powercolor ax7990, same dimensions as devil 13). The buil would be quite crammed (2 ssds, 5 3.5in hdds, 1 2.5in hdd), antec kuhler 920, 2 dvd-rw drives. I'm currently contemplating either the trooper or the antec p280. I don't want to spend an obscene amount on for example a cosmos 2 just to fit my graphics card. Thanks in advance


Everything will fit, but take a look at the first page everything you need is listed there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *COOLER MASTER STORM TROOPER CASE
> TECHNICAL PAGE*


----------



## GraveDigger7878




----------



## GraveDigger7878

protective film removed!


----------



## tal221

My fan are at maximum speed in the fan control
and thy still spin slow... how can i increase the maximum in the fan controler?


----------



## Hellfury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burningprophet*
> 
> Everything will fit, but take a look at the first page everything you need is listed there.


Thank you. Looks like it will just be an extremely tight fit. Looking forward to the build quality. Over Aerocool. Never again


----------



## Hellfury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> 
> 
> protective film removed!


Looks beautiful, especially with the bridge. The titans suit the Stryker very well


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellfury*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm considering buying a trooper due to my awful experience with aerocool (strike x st). I would just like to ask if anyone can give me the exact graphics card clearance? As I have an extremely large card (powercolor ax7990, same dimensions as devil 13). The buil would be quite crammed (2 ssds, 5 3.5in hdds, 1 2.5in hdd), antec kuhler 920, 2 dvd-rw drives. I'm currently contemplating either the trooper or the antec p280. I don't want to spend an obscene amount on for example a cosmos 2 just to fit my graphics card. Thanks in advance


www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119260
check the video
12.7"

@~5:10

or
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119245
~11:09


----------



## Hellfury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119260
> check the video
> 12.7"
> 
> @~5:10
> 
> or
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119245
> ~11:09


Thanks mate


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellfury*
> 
> Looks beautiful, especially with the bridge. The titans suit the Stryker very well


Thanks buddy! I will try to take better pictures tonight when its not 1 a.m. and I am still awake-ish


----------



## JR1de57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellfury*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm considering buying a trooper due to my awful experience with aerocool (strike x st). I would just like to ask if anyone can give me the exact graphics card clearance? As I have an extremely large card (powercolor ax7990, same dimensions as devil 13). The buil would be quite crammed (2 ssds, 5 3.5in hdds, 1 2.5in hdd), antec kuhler 920, 2 dvd-rw drives. I'm currently contemplating either the trooper or the antec p280. I don't want to spend an obscene amount on for example a cosmos 2 just to fit my graphics card. Thanks in advance


buy the stryker... i had p182 before the stryker and loved it but the new cases (p280s) just feel so cheap to me... materials just aren't the same... glad i went the route i did


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR1de57*
> 
> buy the stryker... i had p182 before the stryker and loved it but the new cases (p280s) just feel so cheap to me... materials just aren't the same... glad i went the route i did


Funny, I also had a P182 and loved it so when the time came to get a new rig i went with a P280. It came damaged but i also inspected it and thought it was a terrible case. At the time I used to use my case as a footrest adn the P280 would have caved if I had done that. It felt cheap so I refunded and purchased a Trooper...absolutely no regrets other than I built my rig before the Stryker was released....


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've decided to update my Storm Stryker rig with some watercooling and a new gpu =)
> I'm planning on having two loops in the system, one for the CPU and one for the GPU. For the CPU loop I'm planning on having a bay-res/pump combo and for the GPU a Cylinder- pump/res combo.
> I'm wondering if there is a good place to mount the cylinder reservoir so it'll be visible from the window (without having to mod too much)? Like next to the GPU, this is the res I have in mind: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21480/ex-pmp-263/XSPC_Photon_170_Tube_Glass_Cylinder_Reservoir_Pump_Combo_D5_Vario.html#blank
> 
> Thanks =)
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone has any ideas?
Click to expand...

Only really 2 places, if you have shorter cards like a 670, then behind the drive bays. The other and it will be a pain if you need to add anything to the PCI's would be right above the PSU on the back. A third place would be to remove the HDD cages and mount behind the mesh, you could mod a window to replace the mesh to see it better.


----------



## NE0XY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Only really 2 places, if you have shorter cards like a 670, then behind the drive bays. The other and it will be a pain if you need to add anything to the PCI's would be right above the PSU on the back. A third place would be to remove the HDD cages and mount behind the mesh, you could mod a window to replace the mesh to see it better.


I'm getting the 780 Hydrocopper, or 780Ti Hydrocopper when that's available.
I've seen people place it like this: http://cdn.overclock.net/1/15/1587b451_image.jpeg and http://cdn.overclock.net/8/82/500x1000px-LL-828ad495_Photo21-11-1216.47.37.jpeg is that possible if I have the HDD cages still there?
Placing it above the PSU would be tight if I have an exhaust fan there, is an exhaust fan recommended? The way I've planned the fan config is 2 fans on the bottom as intake and 2 on the top rad for exhaust, would I need a fan i the back for exhaust? If not, it would fit there.
What would I need to add on the PCI slots?


----------



## rockxdude

Hi Guys,

I am geeing one storm cabinet.
But i am confused which one to get Stryker or Trooper.

Which of these both has better cooling functionality. I will not be interested in water cooling.

I also have one more case in my HAF XM. Let me know which one i choose.?


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockxdude*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am geeing one storm cabinet.
> But i am confused which one to get Stryker or Trooper.
> 
> Which of these both has better cooling functionality. I will not be interested in water cooling.
> 
> I also have one more case in my HAF XM. Let me know which one i choose.?


For air-cooling, most people would be wise to stay away from cases with an acrylic side window which you CAN NOT mount fans in. Side panel fans are under-rated, in my opinion, and are very effective at dissipating heat from your MB itself and possibly your CPU and/or RAM when coupled with top exhausts. That being said, you can only get Trooper with a side panel able to mount (2) x 120mm fans (correct me if I'm wrong here, Stykers owners)


----------



## Dubstepov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockxdude*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am geeing one storm cabinet.
> But i am confused which one to get Stryker or Trooper.
> 
> Which of these both has better cooling functionality. I will not be interested in water cooling.
> 
> I also have one more case in my HAF XM. Let me know which one i choose.?


Basically they are the same case, the only differences are:
Stryker has windowed side panel (no optional side fans there) and is white,
while Trooper is black and has a mesh side panel (2 optional 120mm fans can be installed there).

So cooling wise, Trooper has a little bit more airflow (though recently I bought a windowed panel for my Trooper because it looks cool and I can see the inside of my PC without the need to remove the side panel).


----------



## rockxdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dubstepov*
> 
> Basically they are the same case, the only differences are:
> Stryker has windowed side panel (no optional side fans there) and is white,
> while Trooper is black and has a mesh side panel (2 optional 120mm fans can be installed there).
> 
> So cooling wise, Trooper has a little bit more airflow (though recently I bought a windowed panel for my Trooper because it looks cool and I can see the inside of my PC without the need to remove the side panel).


Great. How much do you see the temperature increase when you add the window side panel in trooper?

I basically need the best for cooling point of view than looks.

Also, I am getting Stryker at less price than Trooper.


----------



## Dubstepov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockxdude*
> 
> Great. How much do you see the temperature increase when you add the window side panel in trooper?
> 
> I basically need the best for cooling point of view than looks.
> 
> Also, I am getting Stryker at less price than Trooper.


Haven't checked it yet (as I'm in a middle of a major "pimp my case"), but I don't think there is going to be some major difference. (Tip, turn the hard drive bay so they are facing forward and not at the side like they come pre-installed, you gonna get way better airflow inside the case).


----------



## rockxdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dubstepov*
> 
> Haven't checked it yet (as I'm in a middle of a major "pimp my case"), but I don't think there is going to be some major difference. (Tip, turn the hard drive bay so they are facing forward and not at the side like they come pre-installed, you gonna get way better airflow inside the case).


okay, thanks..


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dubstepov*
> 
> Tip, turn the hard drive bay so they are facing forward and not at the side like they come pre-installed, you gonna get way better airflow inside the case.


this is very good advice. disk drives really don't get that hot, especially if you run SSDs, and the dedicated cross-vent for the hard drive cages provides a nice amount of configurability but little effectiveness. I like to think of computer cases as a sort of air tunnel, with a majority of the air moving in a directional, fluid-like flow from front to back and/or bottom to top. I usually play around with different configurations when I'm in my case doing anything major. recently having swapped motherboards, I changed how my disk drives were positioned.. previously, I had my 2 SSDs and 1 HDD in the 3 bottom slots of the bottom HDD cage, with the top 5 slots open. simply by spacing the drives out within the bays (i.e. instead of being in slots 1, 2, & 3 - they are now in slots 1, 4 & 7) I lowered my temps by 5C! it takes a lot of trial and error to optimize the airflow and temps of a given rig. there are, of course, rules of thumb which will apply in a general way to most rigs. but, for the utmost airflow and lowest temps, some custom adaptations are probably going to be required determined on your hardware configuration.

also, while swapping the CPU between boards.. I was appalled to see this








(I had brought my rig to a PC repair shop because I was having trouble with the RAM posting a few months ago)


what looks to be TIM(?) on several of the CPU contacts


2-step ArctiClean TIM remover and surface purifier applied (left), cleaned and dried CPU (right)


----------



## NE0XY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> I'm getting the 780 Hydrocopper, or 780Ti Hydrocopper when that's available.
> I've seen people place it like this: http://cdn.overclock.net/1/15/1587b451_image.jpeg and http://cdn.overclock.net/8/82/500x1000px-LL-828ad495_Photo21-11-1216.47.37.jpeg is that possible if I have the HDD cages still there?
> Placing it above the PSU would be tight if I have an exhaust fan there, is an exhaust fan recommended? The way I've planned the fan config is 2 fans on the bottom as intake and 2 on the top rad for exhaust, would I need a fan i the back for exhaust? If not, it would fit there.
> What would I need to add on the PCI slots?


Another question how should I position the fans for the top radiator? Should I have them pull air in or out? Since I have the bottom fans pulling it in, should I have the top ones pulling out? And would I in that case need another fan in the back as an exhaust or would that be overkill?


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> Another question how should I position the fans for the top radiator? Should I have them pull air in or out? Since I have the bottom fans pulling it in, should I have the top ones pulling out? And would I in that case need another fan in the back as an exhaust or would that be overkill?


Radiators always want to exhaust. You really can't go overboard with case fans, so long as you have a directional airflow within the case. Meaning, you wouldn't want every fan to be an intake nor would you want every fans to be an exhaust. Place your intakes in the coolest places in your case (front and bottom, maybe side panel) and exhausts near the heat-generating components of your rig (always top and back). this will bring the coolest air in and exhaust the hottest air.

I run the following for my 3570k underwater (Corsair H100) with a 4.6GHz OC:
FRONT: 2 x 120mm INTAKE
BOTTOM: 2 x 120mm INTAKE
SIDE: 2 x 120mm INTAKE
REAR: 1 x 140mm EXHAUST
TOP: 2 x 120mm EXHAUST
(air flow front to back AND top to bottom)
my temps never go above 55C with ambient temps between 18-20C under typical loads (not stress-testing)

a common misconception is that case fans are unilaterally directional. this is of course not true because an exhaust fan will leave a pocket of negative air pressure in its "wake" and, thus, the exhaust fans will also function minimally as an intake, and vice versa, and create that windtunnel of air you're after.


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Is there anyone here who uses the Corsair Link?


----------



## NE0XY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> Radiators always want to exhaust. You really can't go overboard with case fans, so long as you have a directional airflow within the case. Meaning, you wouldn't want every fan to be an intake nor would you want every fans to be an exhaust. Place your intakes in the coolest places in your case (front and bottom, maybe side panel) and exhausts near the heat-generating components of your rig (always top and back). this will bring the coolest air in and exhaust the hottest air.
> 
> I run the following for my 3570k underwater (Corsair H100) with a 4.6GHz OC:
> FRONT: 2 x 120mm INTAKE
> BOTTOM: 2 x 120mm INTAKE
> SIDE: 2 x 120mm INTAKE
> REAR: 1 x 140mm EXHAUST
> TOP: 2 x 120mm EXHAUST
> (air flow front to back AND top to bottom)
> my temps never go above 55C with ambient temps between 18-20C under typical loads (not stress-testing)
> 
> a common misconception is that case fans are unilaterally directional. this is of course not true because an exhaust fan will leave a pocket of negative air pressure in its "wake" and, thus, the exhaust fans will also function minimally as an intake and create that windtunnel of air your after.


I'm trying to make it as quiet as possible without compromising too much on the cooling, so I don't want too many extra fans except on the radiators. Since I'm watercooling both the GPU and CPU the RAM and HDDs should be fine with those radiator fans cooling them


----------



## Jake Weary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> Is there anyone here who uses the Corsair Link?


I do just to look at general temps. it seems to work well.


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> I'm trying to make it as quiet as possible without compromising too much on the cooling, so I don't want too many extra fans except on the radiators. Since I'm watercooling both the GPU and CPU the RAM and HDDs should be fine with those radiator fans cooling them


I got ya.. I'm not the type that's overly concerned with noisiness, but I also don't want a roaring monster under my desk (like most people I would imagine). I would at a minimum, install the 2 x 120mm front intakes, your rad fans and a 140mm rear exhaust. are you going to have your CPU and GPU on separate loops? intakes will be important to supply your radiator(s) with fresh, cool air and even more so if you're only going to be doing a single loop.


----------



## NE0XY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> I got ya.. I'm not the type that's overly concerned with noisiness, but I also don't want a roaring monster under my desk (like most people I would imagine). I would at a minimum, install the 2 x 120mm front intakes, your rad fans and a 140mm rear exhaust. are you going to have your CPU and GPU on separate loops? intakes will be important to supply your radiator(s) with fresh, cool air and even more so if you're only going to be doing a single loop.


Will those two front fans really make that much of a difference?
Yeah I'm planning on having 2 loops, that was my main question originally, where I would fit the cylinder reservoir/pump combo. Any thoughts on that one?


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> Will those two front fans really make that much of a difference?


I would say yes. otherwise, you'd essentially just be running hot (or, at least hotten than ideal) air through your radiator which obviously would not be very efficient.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> where I would fit the cylinder reservoir/pump combo. Any thoughts on that one?


I don't WC, personally, but I could think of a few spots.. if you only run SSDs, you could just remove one or both of the 3-in-4 HDD cages. although, those cages are where the front fans mount. you could still put 2.5" drives in the bottom-mounted 2.5" drive bay or 3.5" drives with extension adapters under your optical drives in the 5.25" bay (I think there are 3 usable 5.25" bays there)


----------



## NE0XY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> I would say yes. otherwise, you'd essentially just be running hot (or, at least hotten than ideal) air through your radiator which obviously would not be very efficient.
> I don't WC, personally, but I could think of a few spots.. if you only run SSDs, you could just remove one or both of the 3-in-4 HDD cages. although, those cages are where the front fans mount. you could still put 2.5" drives in the bottom-mounted 2.5" drive bay or 3.5" drives with extension adapters under your optical drives in the 5.25" bay (I think there are 3 usable 5.25" bays there)


Hmm, I can't use the back 140mm fan as an intake instead? And not have the 2 120mm front ones?
I plan on having a dual bay reservoir/pump combo on the front plus I have 3 HDDs and plan on getting an SSD aswell so I don't think there's much room for a cylinder reservoir there, plus I want it to visible from the window, like a feature if you will.


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> Hmm, I can't use the back 140mm fan as an intake instead? And not have the 2 120mm front ones?
> I plan on having a dual bay reservoir/pump combo on the front plus I have 3 HDDs and plan on getting an SSD aswell so I don't think there's much room for a cylinder reservoir there, plus I want it to visible from the window, like a feature if you will.


maybe someone else here can offer you better advice for placement of you WC loop components. I don't have any experience with that.

as for the fans, you can try it and see what your temps are like without the front intakes but I would wager a bet they will not be favorable. it's usually assumed that the rear of your case will be against or near enough to a wall that an intake at that position wouldn't be very useful. the rear fan is located directly adjacent to where all your highest-heat-generating components are so I don't think drawing air in there would be effective either. again, you would be supplying your radiator with less-than-ideally temperate air.


----------



## NE0XY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> maybe someone else here can offer you better advice for placement of you WC loop components. I don't have any experience with that.
> 
> as for the fans, you can try it and see what your temps are like without the front intakes but I would wager a bet they will not be favorable. it's usually assumed that the rear of your case will be against or near enough to a wall that an intake at that position wouldn't be very useful. the rear fan is located directly adjacent to where all your highest-heat-generating components are so I don't think drawing air in there would be effective either. again, you would be supplying your radiator with less-than-ideally temperate air.


Yes hopefully I'll get some more help. I appreciate your input. Thanks =)
I have until I know what to do with the cylinder reservoir to decide what to do with the fans. Thanks again for your help


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> Yes hopefully I'll get some more help. I appreciate your input. Thanks =)
> I have until I know what to do with the cylinder reservoir to decide what to do with the fans. Thanks again for your help


You could always just not have a 140mm fan on the rear and use that area to mount a reservoir. I think SortofGrim did this.


----------



## LeMonarque

Can't you mount a reservoir with the peripherals bracket in the back?

Also, I want to replace the acrylic window in my Stryker with something more scratch resistant. Anybody have any ideas? And ways to mount the window to the panel... First time modding.


----------



## benben84

Here are some quick examples I picked out:


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dubstepov*
> 
> Basically they are the same case, the only differences are:
> Stryker has windowed side panel (no optional side fans there) and is white,
> while Trooper is black and has a mesh side panel (2 optional 120mm fans can be installed there).
> 
> So cooling wise, Trooper has a little bit more airflow (though recently I bought a windowed panel for my Trooper because it looks cool and I can see the inside of my PC without the need to remove the side panel).


also stryker does not have front i/o esata port

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> this is very good advice. disk drives really don't get that hot, especially if you run SSDs, and the dedicated cross-vent for the hard drive cages provides a nice amount of configurability but little effectiveness. I like to think of computer cases as a sort of air tunnel, with a majority of the air moving in a directional, fluid-like flow from front to back and/or bottom to top. I usually play around with different configurations when I'm in my case doing anything major. recently having swapped motherboards, I changed how my disk drives were positioned.. previously, I had my 2 SSDs and 1 HDD in the 3 bottom slots of the bottom HDD cage, with the top 5 slots open. simply by spacing the drives out within the bays (i.e. instead of being in slots 1, 2, & 3 - they are now in slots 1, 4 & 7) I lowered my temps by 5C! it takes a lot of trial and error to optimize the airflow and temps of a given rig. there are, of course, rules of thumb which will apply in a general way to most rigs. but, for the utmost airflow and lowest temps, some custom adaptations are probably going to be required determined on your hardware configuration.
> 
> also, while swapping the CPU between boards.. I was appalled to see this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I had brought my rig to a PC repair shop because I was having trouble with the RAM posting a few months ago)
> 
> 
> what looks to be TIM(?) on several of the CPU contacts
> 
> 
> 2-step ArctiClean TIM remover and surface purifier applied (left), cleaned and dried CPU (right)


protip. do not take your pc to anyone, do it your self !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> Another question how should I position the fans for the top radiator? Should I have them pull air in or out? Since I have the bottom fans pulling it in, should I have the top ones pulling out? And would I in that case need another fan in the back as an exhaust or would that be overkill?


this would be a case by case basis, depending on vrm cooling and what not.

however less fans is not nessisarrily the answer for a quiet build, good fans are, several cheap fans will be noisier and less usefull *they will have to work more * to do the same job as good fans, meanwhile with good fans you can usually have their speed much lower / quieter
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> *Radiators always want to exhaust. You really can't go overboard with case fans, so long as you have a directional airflow within the case.* Meaning, you wouldn't want every fan to be an intake nor would you want every fans to be an exhaust. Place your intakes in the coolest places in your case (front and bottom, maybe side panel) and exhausts near the heat-generating components of your rig (always top and back). this will bring the coolest air in and exhaust the hottest air.


huh? generally the best for rads is intake but again depends on your layout.

you always want positive pressure in your case it helps with dust, however you can have too much ( more air in then out )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> Will those two front fans really make that much of a difference?
> Yeah I'm planning on having 2 loops, that was my main question originally, where I would fit the cylinder reservoir/pump combo. Any thoughts on that one?


many places depends on what your willing to do .....

as for the fans... yes it does help but fans are a case by case basis and usually the best advice is your own on a trial basis.... trial and error


----------



## NE0XY

edit: accidentally posted twice


----------



## NE0XY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMonarque*
> 
> Can't you mount a reservoir with the peripherals bracket in the back?


I'm not sure it will fit there, http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21480/ex-pmp-263/XSPC_Photon_170_Tube_Glass_Cylinder_Reservoir_Pump_Combo_D5_Vario.html?tl=c97s152b49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Here are some quick examples I picked out:


I'm hoping for a result like the first one, or further into the case, like against the "wall"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you always want positive pressure in your case it helps with dust, however you can have too much ( more air in then out )
> many places depends on what your willing to do .....


I'm not willing to do that much modding, first timer here.


----------



## Jake Weary

I did a bit more useless customization I built and audio sensor chip and put it inline with the lighting. I plan on coding something to where i can run it from the actual computer. Its buggy but its a start. Here is the video of it kind of functioning.


----------



## JR1de57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Funny, I also had a P182 and loved it so when the time came to get a new rig i went with a P280. It came damaged but i also inspected it and thought it was a terrible case. At the time I used to use my case as a footrest adn the P280 would have caved if I had done that. It felt cheap so I refunded and purchased a Trooper...absolutely no regrets other than I built my rig before the Stryker was released....


lol glad i wasn't the only one that used mine as a foot rest... i just swapped cases months ago and had 3 builds in my p182


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR1de57*
> 
> lol glad i wasn't the only one that used mine as a foot rest... i just swapped cases months ago and had 3 builds in my p182


Mine was fine except the front usb ports were broke and I was bored of it. Sold it all at once so I was happy to start all over.


----------



## JR1de57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Mine was fine except the front usb ports were broke and I was bored of it. Sold it all at once so I was happy to start all over.


nice i still have the case... gonna do something with it just not sure what... too broke/spending funds on other things atm to upgrade cpu and board so just did a case and fans to give me a fresh look...


----------



## limedesign2

Hi guys I finally got my hands on a Cooler master Storm Trooper for my new build, it is not an overkill build like most on this forum but it is what i can afford (since I am only 15 years old). I am excited to share my new build with you guys (all done by my self), Here are some pics and specs.

Intel Core i5 3570k @ 3.8 GHz
XFX Radeon HD 6950
Corsair Dominator GT 8 GB
ASRock Z77 Professional Motherboard
Corsair HX 650 W PSU
Kingston Hyper X 3K 128GB SSD
Hitatchi 1TB HDD
LG Super Multi Blue BD-ROM / DVD Rewriter
TP-LINK TL-WN951N Wi-Fi Card
Thermaltake Frio CPU cooler


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *limedesign2*
> 
> Hi guys I finally got my hands on a Cooler master Storm Trooper for my new build, it is not an overkill build like most on this forum but it is what i can afford (since I am only 15 years old). I am excited to share my new build with you guys (all done by my self), Here are some pics and specs.
> 
> Intel Core i5 3570k @ 3.8 GHz
> XFX Radeon HD 6950
> Corsair Dominator GT 8 GB
> ASRock Z77 Professional Motherboard
> Corsair HX 650 W PSU
> Kingston Hyper X 3K 128GB SSD
> Hitatchi 1TB HDD
> LG Super Multi Blue BD-ROM / DVD Rewriter
> TP-LINK TL-WN951N Wi-Fi Card
> Thermaltake Frio CPU cooler


it is not about overkill it is about having the best you can get and get out of it, never be ashamed. besides most important is if it does what you need it to !

welcome to all !


----------



## limedesign2

Your right they aren't really overkill , it is just overkill for me personally. And it is perfect for what i need it for. Casual Gaming and How I Met Your Mother


----------



## Dubstepov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *limedesign2*
> 
> Hi guys I finally got my hands on a Cooler master Storm Trooper for my new build, it is not an overkill build like most on this forum but it is what i can afford (since I am only 15 years old). I am excited to share my new build with you guys (all done by my self), Here are some pics and specs.
> 
> Intel Core i5 3570k @ 3.8 GHz
> XFX Radeon HD 6950
> Corsair Dominator GT 8 GB
> ASRock Z77 Professional Motherboard
> Corsair HX 650 W PSU
> Kingston Hyper X 3K 128GB SSD
> Hitatchi 1TB HDD
> LG Super Multi Blue BD-ROM / DVD Rewriter
> TP-LINK TL-WN951N Wi-Fi Card
> Thermaltake Frio CPU cooler
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice build, but it would be optimal to turn your HD cages facing front for optimal airflow (the best airflow as stated by many: front and down fans sucking air and pushin out from back and up), just my 0,02$


----------



## MevolutionX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicof909*
> 
> I did a bit more useless customization I built and audio sensor chip and put it inline with the lighting. I plan on coding something to where i can run it from the actual computer. Its buggy but its a start. Here is the video of it kind of functioning.


How can i make my blackwidow like yours?! Nice!


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MevolutionX*
> 
> How can i make my blackwidow like yours?! Nice!


If you are talking keyboards, the one in his video is a Logitech G710.


----------



## MevolutionX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> If you are talking keyboards, the one in his video is a Logitech G710.


hahaha! damn! It has the same macro key layout as my blackwidow. I thought he swapped out the green leds for the white ones.


----------



## MevolutionX

This is my Storm Trooper build









The specifications are

*Mainboard*:
ASRock Z77 Extreme 4 ATX
*CPU*:
Intel® Core™ i5-3570K @ 4.4GHz
*CPU Cooling*:
RayStorm 750 WaterCooling
- RayStorm CPU Waterblock
- X2O 750 Bayres/Pump (Black) V4
- Alphacool St30 Full Copper 240mm Radiator
- G1/4″ to 1/2" Barb (Black Chrome) x6
- Plastic Hose Clip x6
- XSPC 1650rpm 120mm Fan x2
- Intel 1155 Brackets
- Socket 1155 Backplates
- 3mm Twin Blue LED with 4Pin Molex
- 5mm Blue LED with 4Pin Molex
- 2 Meters of Clear 7/16″ Hose
*GPU*:
Asus GTX580 DirectCUII
*Memory*:
Kingston 4x2GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz
*HDD*:
Samsung 840 256GB SSD
Toshiba MQ01ABD100 1TB HDD
*Optical*:
Samsung WriteMaster ODD
*Case*:
CM Storm Trooper Full Tower [DUH!







]
*PSU*:
Seasonic M12II 620W
*Display*:
Toshiba 24' HDMI TV
*Peripherals*:
Razer DeathAdder 2013 Edition,
Razer BlackWidow Mechanical Keyboard (Blue MX Switch) 2013 Edition
Logitech Driving Force GT



























Alphacool St30 Full Copper 240mm Radiator in push pull configuration









XSPC X2O 750 Bayres/Pump (Black) V4 & Sentry 2 Fan Controller









Those are Corsair SP120 Performance Edition fans.









They are EK-Coolant Blood Red, I'm changing to UV blue soon.









I'm using the XSPC fans that comes with the kit to pull air out of my radiator.









Still hesitating to grab a used EVGA GTX680 that comes with its custom waterblock, so no waterblock for my 580. Using a 140mm placed on top of my PSU to cool my 580.









Intel burntest. 1.185 Vcore fixed voltage with level 2 LLC @ 4.4GHz.

Anyone have any idea where can I get those PSU covers to hide those ugly cable for this case?
This is the example, its from the CM HAF X


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MevolutionX*
> 
> Using a 140mm placed on top of my PSU to cool my 580.


is that effective? I would think that the fan would just throw all the hot air from the PSU at your graph card, when it would normally be exhausted straight out the back, and starve your PSU for air.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MevolutionX*
> 
> Anyone have any idea where can I get those PSU covers to hide those ugly cable for this case?
> This is the example, its from the CM HAF X


I think the PSU cable cover on the HAF XM is a feature of that specific model and not an accessory you can buy for different cases. for that effect, you would probably need to mod your case.. something like this:


----------



## GraveDigger7878

does anyone else here hate the hideous motherboard speaker? Why can't they have a different design for that darn thing, or build it into the motherboard or the case or something?


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> does anyone else here hate the hideous motherboard speaker? Why can't they have a different design for that darn thing, or build it into the motherboard or the case or something?


eh, it's a little ugly I guess. it only uses 2 leads so you could probably just clip the wires of an old case fan and run it behind the motherboard tray and splice it to the speaker leads.. I mean, really you don't "need" the speaker, right? it just tells you when it's POSTing, so if you have a board that gives POST codes, the speaker is ancillary.


----------



## Dubstepov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MevolutionX*
> 
> Anyone have any idea where can I get those PSU covers to hide those ugly cable for this case?
> This is the example, its from the CM HAF X


Email Coolermaster!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> I think the PSU cable cover on the HAF XM is a feature of that specific model and not an accessory you can buy for different cases.


You can actually order those HAF-X cable covers from Coolermaster, well at least this is what I did with Coolermaster europe, just contacted them via e-mail and ordered 2 of those for my Stormtrooper


----------



## MevolutionX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dubstepov*
> 
> Email Coolermaster!
> You can actually order those HAF-X cable covers from Coolermaster, well at least this is what I did with Coolermaster europe, just contacted them via e-mail and ordered 2 of those for my Stormtrooper


How much you paid for it & what are the results? Any photographs to show us?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> is that effective? I would think that the fan would just throw all the hot air from the PSU at your graph card, when it would normally be exhausted straight out the back, and starve your PSU for air.


My PSU is never hot, or even warm under load, the air coming out pretty cooling so I guess it works to a certain extend.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> I think the PSU cable cover on the HAF XM is a feature of that specific model and not an accessory you can buy for different cases. for that effect, you would probably need to mod your case.. something like this:


That's brilliant but I will need to find a strip heater to bend those acrylic eh?


----------



## Jake Weary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MevolutionX*
> 
> How much you paid for it & what are the results? Any photographs to show us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My PSU is never hot, or even warm under load, the air coming out pretty cooling so I guess it works to a certain extend.
> That's brilliant but I will need to find a strip heater to bend those acrylic eh?


The bottom white psu cover is mine i used a very cheap and safe heater called plastrip heater its about 25$ ive seen the all over uk sites and AU sites http://www.polyfabplastics.com/tools_plastripheaters.htm Its this exact thing. it was very easy.


My pizza box template on the 4ftx4ft piece of acrylic. As you can tell im going to eventually cut out two 120mm fan holes.


My home made router thing.


A heat strip some applied pressure and my stop watch.


the bend. I used a ruler to square the edge it worked well but you have to mark on each sides "not on the face you burn the marker into the acrylic" of the acrylic at the same height each side to line up with.


It fits very well and looks nice too.


The little outlet i cut out for the wires. After I finish sleeving all the wire i may not hid them through the back.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> is that effective? I would think that the fan would just throw all the hot air from the PSU at your graph card, when it would normally be exhausted straight out the back, and starve your PSU for air.
> I think the PSU cable cover on the HAF XM is a feature of that specific model and not an accessory you can buy for different cases. for that effect, you would probably need to mod your case.. something like this:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> does anyone else here hate the hideous motherboard speaker? Why can't they have a different design for that darn thing, or build it into the motherboard or the case or something?


http://www.moddiy.com/products/Motherboard-4%252dPin-Speaker-Alarm-Black-Cable-%28Custom-Length%29.html

it came free..... you cant complain
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dubstepov*
> 
> Email Coolermaster!
> You can actually order those HAF-X cable covers from Coolermaster, well at least this is what I did with Coolermaster europe, just contacted them via e-mail and ordered 2 of those for my Stormtrooper


~ 10 from cmstore.com


----------



## Jake Weary

I have my PSU pushing air out the bottom i flipped it over .


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> does anyone else here hate the hideous motherboard speaker? Why can't they have a different design for that darn thing, or build it into the motherboard or the case or something?


Just unplug it. If your pc refuses to boot one day just plug it back in, you can keep it safe in the tool box the stryker and trooper has

I haven't had one plugged into a board since the old P55 LGA1156 days (First pc I custom built)

even now with my x79 dark that has one built in I have it turned off in the bios ( a simple reset will turn it back on again) and it is hidden by my sound card


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> does anyone else here hate the hideous motherboard speaker? Why can't they have a different design for that darn thing, or build it into the motherboard or the case or something?


You don't need to install it...I've never installed a speaker in any of my builds, they always stay in the mobo box.


----------



## limedesign2

Yea i just finished turning the cages around , thanks for the tip


----------



## limedesign2

Could you please give me the dimesnions of your PSU cover?


----------



## Dubstepov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MevolutionX*
> 
> How much you paid for it & what are the results? Any photographs to show us?


Not yet, I ordered them 3 days ago from Coolermaster in Netherlands and it usually takes more than a week or so for them to arrive to Cyprus, I payed 20 euro for everything


----------



## GhostMarcher

how did you manage to install 2 more fans on the side when you already have 2 of them in front?


----------



## GraveDigger7878

I am trying to decide how to hook up my corsair link unit in my case. I was wondering if anyone else has? I was thinking of hiding all the bits for it under were the secret compartment is.


----------



## MevolutionX

I've made my PSU cover! Acrylic is a little hard to get here so I've improvised a bit and made it out from a PP (Polypropylene) board.


They are like $3.










Measurements & trimming.

|
Without PSU cover... Disgusting mess...


TADA!!!! It works!! Snug fit!



Also, as I have remove my upper HDD cage in order to be able to fit my reservoir, I can no longer accommodate the 120mm fan, I've mod the side plate of the HDD cage so it can accommodate my 120mm fan. It's more of an aesthetics purpose rather than airflow.


Drill 4 holes & tie it with zip ties...


Not bad I guess?


----------



## Jake Weary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> I am trying to decide how to hook up my corsair link unit in my case. I was wondering if anyone else has? I was thinking of hiding all the bits for it under were the secret compartment is.


What do you mean Corsair LInk "UNIT" the usb wire that gost from the pump housing to the mother board? I Wish they would have supplied power to the fans through the usb cord instead of using the extra three wires.


----------



## 331149

The top fan is the worst junk ever. On low rpm it has a small grinding noise that annoys the hell out of me. On full rpm it sounds like a jet engine with bad vibrations. I'm keeping it at 5v for now and that's it. Still grinding so I might replace it with a 200mm Noctua .. Oh darn, no such thing


----------



## Jake Weary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MevolutionX*
> 
> I've made my PSU cover! Acrylic is a little hard to get here so I've improvised a bit and made it out from a PP (Polypropylene) board.
> 
> 
> They are like $3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements & trimming.
> 
> |
> Without PSU cover... Disgusting mess...
> 
> 
> TADA!!!! It works!! Snug fit!
> 
> 
> 
> Also, as I have remove my upper HDD cage in order to be able to fit my reservoir, I can no longer accommodate the 120mm fan, I've mod the side plate of the HDD cage so it can accommodate my 120mm fan. It's more of an aesthetics purpose rather than airflow.
> 
> 
> Drill 4 holes & tie it with zip ties...
> 
> 
> Not bad I guess?


You need to rethink those side fans on the cages. There is not enough air flow I've burnt out a fan already.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBDK*
> 
> The top fan is the worst junk ever. On low rpm it has a small grinding noise that annoys the hell out of me. On full rpm it sounds like a jet engine with bad vibrations. I'm keeping it at 5v for now and that's it. Still grinding so I might replace it with a 200mm Noctua .. Oh darn, no such thing


Yes, yes it is a total piece of junk. Most giant fans are.


----------



## 331149

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Yes, yes it is a total piece of junk. Most giant fans are.


Will replace it with 2x Noctuas







Already placed my order as I hate noise hehe


----------



## MevolutionX

Hi guys will a 157x124x30mm radiator fit in the rear of the case?
http://www.xtremecooling-pc.com/shop/alphacool-nexxxos-st30-full-copper-120mm/

This radiator will be used to cool my GPU.


----------



## shrapmeth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MevolutionX*
> 
> Hi guys will a 157x124x30mm radiator fit in the rear of the case?
> http://www.xtremecooling-pc.com/shop/alphacool-nexxxos-st30-full-copper-120mm/
> 
> This radiator will be used to cool my GPU.


That's 30mm. Almost same size as those Closed AIO 120mm liquid coolers. Yeah, it'll fit then.


----------



## MevolutionX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrapmeth*
> 
> That's 30mm. Almost same size as those Closed AIO 120mm liquid coolers. Yeah, it'll fit then.


How about the height? Im afraid the PCI slots are in the way... Its 157mm... Anyone had 120mm rads with similar height?


----------



## shrapmeth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MevolutionX*
> 
> How about the height? Im afraid the PCI slots are in the way... Its 157mm... Anyone had 120mm rads with similar height?


You might want to take a look at @tuazdog's build. He is using a 120mm rad to cool the GPU as well. Check the link.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club/9040#post_20817113

Here's one of the image from his post









As you can see the 120mm rad is not making any contact with the GPU backplate but yes it's pretty close. So it should be okay.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MevolutionX*
> 
> Hi guys will a 157x124x30mm radiator fit in the rear of the case?
> http://www.xtremecooling-pc.com/shop/alphacool-nexxxos-st30-full-copper-120mm/
> 
> This radiator will be used to cool my GPU.


i think it will be a case by case basis i had problems with my i/o and mounting a rad back there


----------



## goraxer

What screws are used for the top fan? They seem to be cheap and i would like to replace them.


----------



## MevolutionX

Just got the EK Supremacy VGA universal waterblock. I heard vrams/memory need to be 'heatsinked' otherwise it will be toasted. Anyone knows where are these vrams/mem module that's on my GTX 580 that requires cooling? I think there is already a heatsink pre-fitted. Not sure... Photos below


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MevolutionX*
> 
> Just got the EK Supremacy VGA universal waterblock. I heard vrams/memory need to be 'heatsinked' otherwise it will be toasted. Anyone knows where are these vrams/mem module that's on my GTX 580 that requires cooling? I think there is already a heatsink pre-fitted. Not sure... Photos below
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You might get a faster/better answer if you ask in the GPU section.


----------



## Jake Weary

Those little black squares need a heat strip on them your video card block should have the strips with it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MevolutionX*
> 
> Just got the EK Supremacy VGA universal waterblock. I heard vrams/memory need to be 'heatsinked' otherwise it will be toasted. Anyone knows where are these vrams/mem module that's on my GTX 580 that requires cooling? I think there is already a heatsink pre-fitted. Not sure... Photos below


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MevolutionX*
> 
> Just got the EK Supremacy VGA universal waterblock. I heard vrams/memory need to be 'heatsinked' otherwise it will be toasted. Anyone knows where are these vrams/mem module that's on my GTX 580 that requires cooling? I think there is already a heatsink pre-fitted. Not sure... Photos below
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Seem's part of it is already heat-sinked from the factory. Also, The VRAM's are the little chips surrounding the chip... You can use thermal glue to attach micro-sink's. I too would go seek advice from some one in a gpu-specific thread... I never pulled the sync's off of my 480's.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MevolutionX*
> 
> Just got the EK Supremacy VGA universal waterblock. I heard vrams/memory need to be 'heatsinked' otherwise it will be toasted. Anyone knows where are these vrams/mem module that's on my GTX 580 that requires cooling? I think there is already a heatsink pre-fitted. Not sure... Photos below
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


HERE! This is what you need... Pulled from "the mod" club










these are sized for VRM's not VRAM's, but i'm sure you can find similar model's in any size needed.










The original post pictures were pulled from


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MevolutionX*
> 
> Just got the EK Supremacy VGA universal waterblock. I heard vrams/memory need to be 'heatsinked' otherwise it will be toasted. Anyone knows where are these vrams/mem module that's on my GTX 580 that requires cooling? I think there is already a heatsink pre-fitted. Not sure... Photos below
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicof909*
> 
> Those little black squares need a heat strip on them your video card block should have the strips with it.


the hs is on the VRMs the ram is the black squares surrounding the die


----------



## MevolutionX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> the hs is on the VRMs the ram is the black squares surrounding the die


Thanks Skupples!

Hmmm... Mega man. Is this the one that requires cooling? Those circled in red.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MevolutionX*
> 
> Thanks Skupples!
> 
> Hmmm... Mega man. Is this the one that requires cooling? Those circled in red.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


those are your Vram's. Memory Modules... I would just point a fan @ them. They didn't receive any active cooling with the stock cooler besides a warm breeze from the blower. It's always best to shoot for over kill, but your best bet is to just point a fan @ them.

vrm= voltage regulator

vram=memory.


----------



## MevolutionX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> those are your Vram's. Memory Modules... I would just point a fan @ them. They didn't receive any active cooling with the stock cooler besides a warm breeze from the blower. It's always best to shoot for over kill, but your best bet is to just point a fan @ them.
> 
> vrm= voltage regulator
> 
> vram=memory.


I would try to avoid thermal adhesive as much as possible as it like a permanent thing which require sanding it down if I want it to be removed in the future for RMA/resale purpose. I'll see what I can do. Is a 240mm rad sufficient for CPU+GPU setup?


----------



## foreign03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MevolutionX*
> 
> I would try to avoid thermal adhesive as much as possible as it like a permanent thing which require sanding it down if I want it to be removed in the future for RMA/resale purpose. I'll see what I can do. Is a 240mm rad sufficient for CPU+GPU setup?


Thermal pads for vrm's work better than thermal paste, they provide a cushion so when tightening the block to them there is a better contact and less chance if cracking the vrm.


----------



## MevolutionX

S
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> Thermal pads for vrm's work better than thermal paste, they provide a cushion so when tightening the block to them there is a better contact and less chance if cracking the vrm.


I'm using a universal waterblock. There will
Be zero contact with the rams or any other module except the GPU chip.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MevolutionX*
> 
> I would try to avoid thermal adhesive as much as possible as it like a permanent thing which require sanding it down if I want it to be removed in the future for RMA/resale purpose. I'll see what I can do. Is a 240mm rad sufficient for CPU+GPU setup?


In short, highly unlikely, specially for a fermi GPU. I would personally go for @ least a 360, even better 360 and 240 should be a good amount to keep both very cool. & yes, thermal adhesive is gross... You may be able to find double sided thermal tape? May want to go over to "The Mod" club for better advice.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> Thermal pads for vrm's work better than thermal paste, they provide a cushion so when tightening the block to them there is a better contact and less chance if cracking the vrm.


True, though if you read the directions supplied by most waterblock manufacturer's they recommend using both. A dot of TIM directly on the vrm/vram & thermal pad on top.


----------



## foreign03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> In short, highly unlikely, specially for a fermi GPU. I would personally go for @ least a 360, even better 360 and 240 should be a good amount to keep both very cool. & yes, thermal adhesive is gross... You may be able to find double sided thermal tape? May want to go over to "The Mod" club for better advice.
> True, though if you read the directions supplied by most waterblock manufacturer's they recommend using both. A dot of TIM directly on the vrm/vram & thermal pad on top.


Very true I used both aswell, thermal paste with thermal pads but the Ek waterblock instructions only said to use thermal pads supplied. I just used the both from previous experience.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> Very true I used both aswell, thermal paste with thermal pads but the Ek waterblock instructions only said to use thermal pads supplied. I just used the both from previous experience.


That make's me lol... Seem's EK is sending mixed message's. The instructions that came with my clean CSQ titan block's say to use both.


----------



## gh0stfac3killa

hello all, just wanted to drop a few lines im new to this forum and im a new owner of a storm tooper. saw this owners clud deal and figured i would try to throw myself into the hive. i just finished my build and im still pending some more work on her. i hope this pc lets me into the club and become part of the team here on mods. saw all the pics on here and there are alot of nice troopas.









current system specs.
asus maximus v formula
core i7 3770k at 4.6 under water / cooler master sedion 120xl cpu cooler
16 gbs of corsair vengeance 1600mhz
duel asus matrix gtx 580's in sli
asus blueray player/burner
xfx 1250 gold psu
2x samsung 840 pro 120gb ssd's in raid 0
3x 1k baracuda's 7200rpm media drives
and of last but not least the coole master storm tooper.....


----------



## skupples

Lookin' good! Welcome & +1!


----------



## gh0stfac3killa

thanks brother, working on some led mods for the troopa, i ripped out my alien fx leds and contollers from my old area 51 x 58 predator 2 case. going to try and do some military style subduing lighting effects and show alien some love. they have served me propper for years since 96 and my first lappy. ill post pics once i figure out how to get it all built in.


----------



## MevolutionX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> In short, highly unlikely, specially for a fermi GPU. I would personally go for @ least a 360, even better 360 and 240 should be a good amount to keep both very cool. & yes, thermal adhesive is gross... You may be able to find double sided thermal tape? May want to go over to "The Mod" club for better advice.
> True, though if you read the directions supplied by most waterblock manufacturer's they recommend using both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dot of TIM directly on the vrm/vram & thermal pad on top.




Is this the best setup?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MevolutionX*
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the best setup?


I'm not an expert in watercooling, but wouldn't it be better to switch the 240mm radiator and the reservoir? In that setup you're dumping the hot water into the reservoir instead of the radiator.


----------



## MevolutionX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> I'm not an expert in watercooling, but wouldn't it be better to switch the 240mm radiator and the reservoir? In that setup you're dumping the hot water into the reservoir instead of the radiator.


How to switch? The radiator will cool the hot water from the reservoir isn't it?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MevolutionX*
> 
> How to switch? The radiator will cool the hot water from the reservoir isn't it?


True, but I think it would be more efficient that way. Maybe someone else with experience can comment though. I think some others were also given this advice earlier in the thread.


----------



## Nicodemonizer

Hi there,i've been following this thread as a guest,but decided to join up so i could post too







and join teh club

been working on for a while now,doing an hour or two here and there.
I got a Storm Stryker case a while back and although i did love it the way it was,i had to break up the pure whiteness of it.

So i ordered a few rolls of vinyl wrap with the plan to fully wrap it in blue chrome vinyl,but because of the shape of the case i found it was just too hard. Also the chrome vinyl is apparently the hardest to work with as it doesn't stretch as well as the normal stuff.

Anyway,i'd bought the stuff and i wasn't going to let it go to waste so i decided to just improvise with some sort of design on it,i also bought a few other colours to finish the job.

Here are some pics and the end result ;-)

Before:




After:






















very happy with the outcome :-D but i know it wont be to everyone's liking :lol:


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MevolutionX*
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the best setup?


Look's fine... You can do it either way really. It's a small loop so either way the water temp isn't going to change much. @least, that's my understanding. Main rule. Pump under the res, the rest is up to you.

Nicodemonizer: You are obviously part of the Illuminati.


----------



## MevolutionX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Look's fine... You can do it either way really. It's a small loop so either way the water temp isn't going to change much. @least, that's my understanding. Main rule. Pump under the res, the rest is up to you.
> 
> Nicodemonizer: You are obviously part of the Illuminati.


Yeah. This is a reservoir with pump inside the res. So it doesn't matter. Is it possible to get 1 more tube reservoir just for the aesthetics?







I hate how my res is hidden in my 5.25 bays...


----------



## MevolutionX

Maybe this if budget allows. xD


----------



## Mega Man

welcome all @@@


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MevolutionX*
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe this if budget allows. xD


You only want to run one res, you can run in to flow problems like this. I'm not saying it won't work but it can be a problem. As for rads, you could run a 240 and still have better temps than air, but you will loose the ability to run fans at lower speeds keeping it nice a quiet. For me silence is about 75% of the reason I wc, just because anymore you can get very close to the same OC's on air.


----------



## Chase Quinnell

Anyone know of a good tutorial I can use to walk me through replacing the front I/O panel assembly? I want to make sure I don't break anything.

The current I/O audio ports seem to be failing. Mic sound bleeds through to the speakers even though it's properly muted in the sound mixer.


----------



## ThisMaySting

Hi everyone. I have been a member of the forums for a little over a year now and have owned my Storm Trooper since 12/12. I have not modded the case yet, but I will be very soon for a custom water loop. I figured I would join now and post some pics of what it looks like "before" the mod. I figured since I am uploading a generous amount of pics here I would upload them small to not take up three pages with my pictures.







Obviously for full size just click em'!


----------



## GraveDigger7878

I really like your cable management!


----------



## CM MR HAF

I finally caught up to this thread and I wanted to know regarding Stryker and Trooper, which color you preferred?

1. Black rubberized.
2. White glossy

Are there any changes you would like in the future? Did you guys ever use the accessory box to store anything (cookies, wallets, mace)? How's the balance on the handle?


----------



## ThisMaySting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> I really like your cable management!


Thanks. I am an OCD electrician, to me, it's actually pretty messy, and I am not saying that because I am trying to be some kind of douche, I am saying it because I am extremely anal retentive. I just did not have enough time in that particular day to route everything exactly the way I wanted it.

Thank you though, I appreciate the feedback!


----------



## ThisMaySting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> I finally caught up to this thread and I wanted to know regarding Stryker and Trooper, which color you preferred?
> 
> 1. Black rubberized.
> 2. White glossy
> 
> Are there any changes you would like in the future? Did you guys ever use the accessory box to store anything (cookies, wallets, mace)? How's the balance on the handle?


Black/white is all personal preference really. I ordered the Trooper to keep in line with the black/red scheme of the rest of my build, but in the future hey I might even paint it green for all I know!

I am going to make some changes. I am going to mod the handle so that I can fit a 360 x 45mm (IF I can't fit a full 60mm in there) in push/pull. I checked out one of the links on the first page and really liked the idea of using old pci tabs to use as mounts for a front 240 rad, if I feel insane enough I may try and stick a 360 there too, which brings me to the next topic:

I pulled the accessory box right out, I use it in the garage as a spare parts collector. That's just me though.

The handle is extremely well balanced (again, at least to me) if you're carrying it as you would a briefcase by your side. I've had to lift the case over my head (don't ask...) before and of course with as much weight as inside with everything installed, it helps to use the handle with one hand and brace the bottom with your other hand. I have used both hands on the handle for this but I wouldn't advise it, the rivets are strong but I don't want to find out their limits...

Once I mod the handle I will be through-bolting it back on, this I feel will really help to reinforce it for future, heavier builds, but that's going off topic a bit.


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> I finally caught up to this thread and I wanted to know regarding Stryker and Trooper, which color you preferred?
> 
> 1. Black rubberized.
> 2. White glossy
> 
> Are there any changes you would like in the future? Did you guys ever use the accessory box to store anything (cookies, wallets, mace)? How's the balance on the handle?




This is what the Stryker/Trooper should look like. Removable hard drive cages, large window, and more room up top for 360 rad and thickness up to 60mm


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> I finally caught up to this thread and I wanted to know regarding Stryker and Trooper, which color you preferred?
> 
> 1. Black rubberized.
> 2. White glossy
> 
> Are there any changes you would like in the future? Did you guys ever use the accessory box to store anything (cookies, wallets, mace)? How's the balance on the handle?


I don't have first hand experience with the White but the black rubber makes it feel and look more robust, Also don't show finger prints/grease.

Fix that top handle! make it possible to mount fan externally. Room for 140mm would be nice but 120mm is a must. Location was fine but not being able to put external fans is driving me nuts. I have 45mm x 280mm rad in the top, unfortunately it does not have room for any fans. Ultimately may have to go with a thinner rad down the road but it would be nice to have the option on external fans.

Until I went water and added a 240mm fan in the bottom I used and enjoyed the accessory box. Store all my extra small parts/screws in it. Still do just don't have a convenient place to put it anymore.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> I finally caught up to this thread and I wanted to know regarding Stryker and Trooper, which color you preferred?
> 
> 1. Black rubberized.
> 2. White glossy
> 
> Are there any changes you would like in the future? Did you guys ever use the accessory box to store anything (cookies, wallets, mace)? How's the balance on the handle?


I used the lid of the secret drawer to make a pump shelf in the front.



It look's like it's floating in this image, but I can assure you it is not. The black rubber feet blend in well with my crappy cellphone camera.


----------



## LeMonarque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> I finally caught up to this thread and I wanted to know regarding Stryker and Trooper, which color you preferred?
> 
> 1. Black rubberized.
> 2. White glossy
> 
> Are there any changes you would like in the future? Did you guys ever use the accessory box to store anything (cookies, wallets, mace)? How's the balance on the handle?


I prefer the Stryker. That's just my preference though. My whole rig is white/black themed. I never used the accessory box because I have dual 120mm intake fans on the bottom. And lastly the handle balance is _spot on_! Great placement!

The build quality on these cases is phenomenal and the shape of the Stryker's window fits so well with the design of the case. I love the cable routing options and the bulge in the side panel behind the motherboard tray for cable management.

That being said there are some changes that I would like in the future:


*Increase the height of the brace that holds the handle to the middle of the roof!* It's too short right now. It prevents the mounting of a 25mm fan even though the mounting holes exist. And it could absolutely be raised without interfering with the top cover. It's the biggest complaint I have, as I only get to run my 240mm radiator in push-half pull unless I break out a dremel and mod the bracket into the correct height. It's a task that shouldn't be necessary given that there's room for a higher brace for the handle.
*Along with raising the handle's brace, provide some holes on the roof* so that it's easier to route the power cables for fans mounted above the main bay of the chassis.
*Allow for front fan mounting without the need of the HDD cages.* I wanted three 120mm fans in the front of my Stryker, but in order to make that happen I had to either get fancy with zip ties, hot glue, velcro, or I had to buy an extra Trooper HDD cage from the CM Store. I went with the HDD cage. I think this is also unnecessary. The fan mounting holes should be part of the case so that users don't need the cages in just to mount the fans.
*Put the front eSATA port back on the Stryker!* I'm confused as to why it was present on the Trooper but was removed for the Stryker.
*Slightly lower the height of the two routing holes for the 24 pin and PCI-E cables* so that the 24-pin can be perpendicular to its socket. Purely for aesthetics. Right now the upper grommet is located in such a way that the cable is angled slightly upwards because the bottom of the hole is too high.
*Have some sort of click-in/click-out mechanism for the fan filters* so that they are easier to take out and put in. It would be nice to have something like the filters on a certain 810 from a four letter company with Z in their name.








*Allow us the option to mount a 5.25" device where the accessory box goes* so that mounting 3 front fans doesn't take away our ability to use a 5.25" fan controller, reservoir, or optical drive.
*Mount hard drives using two detachable rails* (like those provided with the Storm Scout 2) instead of the large bendy plastic trays.
Points 1, 4, and 8 are some usability and feature adding changes (#1 the biggest one in my opinion) while the rest are quality of life/ease of use changes.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> I finally caught up to this thread and I wanted to know regarding Stryker and Trooper, which color you preferred?
> 
> 1. Black rubberized.
> 2. White glossy
> 
> Are there any changes you would like in the future? Did you guys ever use the accessory box to store anything (cookies, wallets, mace)? How's the balance on the handle?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMonarque*
> 
> I prefer the Stryker. That's just my preference though. My whole rig is white/black themed. I never used the accessory box because I have dual 120mm intake fans on the bottom. And lastly the handle balance is _spot on_! Great placement!
> 
> The build quality on these cases is phenomenal and the shape of the Stryker's window fits so well with the design of the case. I love the cable routing options and the bulge in the side panel behind the motherboard tray for cable management.
> 
> That being said there are some changes that I would like in the future:
> 
> 
> *Increase the height of the brace that holds the handle to the middle of the roof!* It's too short right now. It prevents the mounting of a 25mm fan even though the mounting holes exist. And it could absolutely be raised without interfering with the top cover. It's the biggest complaint I have, as I only get to run my 240mm radiator in push-half pull unless I break out a dremel and mod the bracket into the correct height. It's a task that shouldn't be necessary given that there's room for a higher brace for the handle.
> *Along with raising the handle's brace, provide some holes on the roof* so that it's easier to route the power cables for fans mounted above the main bay of the chassis.
> *Allow for front fan mounting without the need of the HDD cages.* I wanted three 120mm fans in the front of my Stryker, but in order to make that happen I had to either get fancy with zip ties, hot glue, velcro, or I had to buy an extra Trooper HDD cage from the CM Store. I went with the HDD cage. I think this is also unnecessary. The fan mounting holes should be part of the case so that users don't need the cages in just to mount the fans.
> *Put the front eSATA port back on the Stryker!* I'm confused as to why it was present on the Trooper but was removed for the Stryker.
> *Slightly lower the height of the two routing holes for the 24 pin and PCI-E cables* so that the 24-pin can be perpendicular to its socket. Purely for aesthetics. Right now the upper grommet is located in such a way that the cable is angled slightly upwards because the bottom of the hole is too high.
> *Have some sort of click-in/click-out mechanism for the fan filters* so that they are easier to take out and put in. It would be nice to have something like the filters on a certain 810 from a four letter company with Z in their name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Allow us the option to mount a 5.25" device where the accessory box goes* so that mounting 3 front fans doesn't take away our ability to use a 5.25" fan controller, reservoir, or optical drive.
> *Mount hard drives using two detachable rails* (like those provided with the Storm Scout 2) instead of the large bendy plastic trays.
> Points 1, 4, and 8 are some usability and feature adding changes (#1 the biggest one in my opinion) while the rest are quality of life/ease of use changes.


this.... but bigger.... i like big cases.... why i now i have a caselabs.... i love my stryker. but became too small


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> I finally caught up to this thread and I wanted to know regarding Stryker and Trooper, which color you preferred?
> 
> 1. Black rubberized.
> 2. White glossy
> 
> Are there any changes you would like in the future? Did you guys ever use the accessory box to store anything (cookies, wallets, mace)? How's the balance on the handle?


I bought the Trooper before the Stryker was released so i did not have the option. I admit though, when it was released I almost pulled the trigger on the Stryker as white is sexy. That said, I am not a fan of the rubberized SofTouch coating. It attracts dust and is not easy to keep clean. There has also been some cases in which is was found peeling so it may not be as durable as we'd like. I'd have rather it just been painted like the Stryker finish except in black. The black/white color options are a must now.

I never used the box as a storage container inside the case as it was in the way of fans. I did however enjoy using it to store things for the case but the box stashed in the closet.

The handle I feel is a must on these cases, it's kind of signature at this point and works great.

Changes I'd like to see:
1. 360mm radiator support up top
2. Space up top for push/pull inside case - This was the biggest issue and one of the most popular mods
3. Tighter fitting dust filters - mine rattle or make buzzing noises without being firmly in place. I've added a bit of electrical tape to help with this.
4. Remove the built-in drive bays - i rarely see people using 5.25 bays nowadays and having half the case consumed by the support walls for this is too much. They should be modular per bay. That way you can have them if you need them and only as many as you need, or have none at all!
5. Painted coating, not rubberized
6. Remove built in fan controller or make it beefy, it's mostly useless for many high end fans and does not have enough power - I feel a better option would be to have a 3 pin dist. panel for all fans which receives power from a molex 12V from PSU and have a controller that will simply control the on/off of lights.
7. Either filter everything or nothing. I felt that the filters were only a halfway finished idea as there are so many other holes/vents on this case that are not filtered.
8. Have hard drive/ssd mounting options on the motherboard back panel so they can be hidden. Preferably 2x 3.5" and 2x 2.5"
9. Hinged side panels would be a nice touch

That is about all I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> I finally caught up to this thread and I wanted to know regarding Stryker and Trooper, which color you preferred?
> 
> 1. Black rubberized.
> 2. White glossy
> 
> Are there any changes you would like in the future? Did you guys ever use the accessory box to store anything (cookies, wallets, mace)? How's the balance on the handle?


Preferred the white glossy, much easier to clean the dust off it, gave up cleaning my trooper as it is now my secondary rig but clean my styrker weekly








I also think the glossy paint looks better

I do think the front dust filters could do with improving slightly though, quite a bit of dust does still make it into the case but I have had worse filters from competitors

both accessory boxes are in use, In my stryker I have my different SLi bridges, screw driver set and PCi brackets I have removed for my graphics cards and sound card as well as a few odd screws. In my trooper I have pretty much the same. Stored some other stuff in there for when I have ladies around







haha. Wont go into details though :L


----------



## shrapmeth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MevolutionX*
> 
> Yeah. This is a reservoir with pump inside the res. So it doesn't matter. Is it possible to get 1 more tube reservoir just for the aesthetics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate how my res is hidden in my 5.25 bays...


You might have to do some modifications to the chassis if you're going for a tube res. I just removed my HDD bays to make room for my tube res & pump placement.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> I finally caught up to this thread and I wanted to know regarding Stryker and Trooper, which color you preferred?
> 
> 1. Black rubberized.
> 2. White glossy
> 
> Are there any changes you would like in the future? Did you guys ever use the accessory box to store anything (cookies, wallets, mace)? How's the balance on the handle?


I like both colors, in fact I would like to see more colors like red, and blue, green.

My changes would be

1. Taller feet, the stock once keep from getting good air flow with a rad intaking air on the bottom.

2. Rad support for 360 x 60mm in the top and 240 x 60mm in the bottom.

3. Fix the handle mounts so you can mount fans under them (really CM you should have leard this from the Sniper, it had the same problem)

4. I would like to see a standard connection across CM's fans that use LED switches and more fan to chose from that can work with the switches.

5. One case that is not in the low budget range should ever have a missing plug on the front I/O pannel (missing e-sata plug) it just cheapens the looks of a case.

6. Bring back the PSU cover.

7. More robust fan controler, also have the fan hub on the backside of the MB tray. This way you plug the fan in to that and loose all those cables going to the front pannel.

8. Redesign the drive bay covers, if you put a 5.25" devise in the front it isn't flush with the covers.

9. Offer a matching back side panel for the window panel.


----------



## HCore

Does anybody know the company/website that sold a kit to mod the handle bracket on the Trooper/Stryker? I thought it was posted in this thread but couldn't find it. Thanks for any help.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> I finally caught up to this thread and I wanted to know regarding Stryker and Trooper, which color you preferred?
> 
> 1. Black rubberized.
> 2. White glossy
> 
> Are there any changes you would like in the future? Did you guys ever use the accessory box to store anything (cookies, wallets, mace)? How's the balance on the handle?


I prefer white over black (and I suspect the rubberised black will be difficult to paint).
I do use the accessory box, and in my case there aren't issues with balance on the handle, although it would be great as others have said if the handle is raised in possible future revisions.

Apart from that, the only things I can think of now is that the headphone jack is too deep, and the hole around it too small. This makes it difficult to use larger plugs (still 3.5mm but with a larger casing around it), and I noticed the tabs on the bottom filters break off very easily (they still work fine though so I don't consider it a major problem).


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chase Quinnell*
> 
> Anyone know of a good tutorial I can use to walk me through replacing the front I/O panel assembly? I want to make sure I don't break anything.
> 
> The current I/O audio ports seem to be failing. Mic sound bleeds through to the speakers even though it's properly muted in the sound mixer.


Are you sure that's the problem? As far as I know the mic without any amplification doesn't have enough power to be noticed on the headphones/speakers. You say you muted the mic, did you uncheck the "listen to this device" checkbox in Windows?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HCore*
> 
> Does anybody know the company/website that sold a kit to mod the handle bracket on the Trooper/Stryker? I thought it was posted in this thread but couldn't find it. Thanks for any help.


i heard ( meaning i have seen no proof ) it was taken down


----------



## dizeee23

Hi! i have been following this thread for months and i just wanna show off what i have accomplished after almost 6 months scavenging posts, builds and reviews of products and builds.

so far this is my build.

CPU: intel i7 4770k
GPU: XFX 7970 BE
RAM: 2v4 corsair vengeance
PSU: corsair AX860i
CPU COOLER: Phanteks PH-TC14PE
STORAGE: Samsung SSD evo 128
1TB WD black caviar
Sleeving: corsair(i actually regret this. its so expensive)
FANS: (in process)
Lights: NZXT HUE
EL WIRE(still trying to figure out where and how to place it)















This is all for now. I have yet to purchase fans And my 3M di-noc(i have red and black) is still untouched. Im still trying to feel my case so i'd know where it best to apply the carbon fiber.
Im also trying to learn(by research ofcourse) on how to solder so i can add more lights in the front of the case and the top of the case( i saw someone posted the top with led strips and i fell inlove with it).
I have watched the instructions on how to place the elwire but im still not convinced that it is "flame red". For now, i just wrapped it around the front fan cause i don't want the elwire lying around my room. LOL.


I still need to learn how to apply cable management. this is my first build and i had a hard time trying to make it neat.
That's it for now. I still have a lot to learn. Opinions and suggestions are very much appreciated. Especially on how to make it neat and manage my cables.

I have included my "SUPPOSEDLY" celebration after finishing my build. But the celebration went first before finishing my first build. LOL
THANK YOU ALL.
CHEERS!


----------



## NE0XY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> 
> 
> This is what the Stryker/Trooper should look like. Removable hard drive cages, large window, and more room up top for 360 rad and thickness up to 60mm


Very good looking. I especially like the window! Did you make it yourself or did you buy it somewhere? =)


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> Very good looking. I especially like the window! Did you make it yourself or did you buy it somewhere? =)


He made it himself. It was posted in this thread some time ago, but it might take some effort to find said posts.


----------



## 331149

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizeee23*
> 
> Hi! i have been following this thread for months and i just wanna show off what i have accomplished after almost 6 months scavenging posts, builds and reviews of products and builds.
> 
> so far this is my build.
> 
> CPU: intel i7 4770k
> GPU: XFX 7970 BE
> RAM: 2v4 corsair vengeance
> PSU: corsair AX860i
> CPU COOLER: Phanteks PH-TC14PE
> STORAGE: Samsung SSD evo 128
> 1TB WD black caviar
> Sleeving: corsair(i actually regret this. its so expensive)
> FANS: (in process)
> Lights: NZXT HUE
> EL WIRE(still trying to figure out where and how to place it)


I like it. I'm not really into making the inside look good with LEDs and stuff, I'm more of a better airflow person, but your cables and stuff looks real good. I also quite like the look of your rig, looks great. For a first timer it's perfect. I remember my first cable management mess. This was with old ide hdd cables, the non sata kind that kills airflow completely. It's gotten easier these days for sure, especially with the trooper and it's mind blowingly awesome cable management options. Zip ties anyone?!

Anyway, great build and great looking rig no doubt.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizeee23*
> 
> Hi! i have been following this thread for months and i just wanna show off what i have accomplished after almost 6 months scavenging posts, builds and reviews of products and builds.
> 
> so far this is my build.
> 
> CPU: intel i7 4770k
> GPU: XFX 7970 BE
> RAM: 2v4 corsair vengeance
> PSU: corsair AX860i
> CPU COOLER: Phanteks PH-TC14PE
> STORAGE: Samsung SSD evo 128
> 1TB WD black caviar
> Sleeving: corsair(i actually regret this. its so expensive)
> FANS: (in process)
> Lights: NZXT HUE
> EL WIRE(still trying to figure out where and how to place it)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is all for now. I have yet to purchase fans And my 3M di-noc(i have red and black) is still untouched. Im still trying to feel my case so i'd know where it best to apply the carbon fiber.
> Im also trying to learn(by research ofcourse) on how to solder so i can add more lights in the front of the case and the top of the case( i saw someone posted the top with led strips and i fell inlove with it).
> I have watched the instructions on how to place the elwire but im still not convinced that it is "flame red". For now, i just wrapped it around the front fan cause i don't want the elwire lying around my room. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to learn how to apply cable management. this is my first build and i had a hard time trying to make it neat.
> That's it for now. I still have a lot to learn. Opinions and suggestions are very much appreciated. Especially on how to make it neat and manage my cables.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I have included my "SUPPOSEDLY" celebration after finishing my build. But the celebration went first before finishing my first build. LOL
> THANK YOU ALL.
> CHEERS!


Welcome to the club!

The cable management isn't bad at all. The only things I'd do there is to group the cables coming from the bottom of your motherboard or run them behind the board, and you should also be able to do something about those two cables at the top. But apart from that, it's actually a very neat build you have there.


----------



## azcamm28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Looks great! I love Modelers so much I ended doing a review of his stuff, link is in my sig if you want to add your inputs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


hi could you explain your wiring in more detail please


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HCore*
> 
> Does anybody know the company/website that sold a kit to mod the handle bracket on the Trooper/Stryker? I thought it was posted in this thread but couldn't find it. Thanks for any help.


Looks like it's no longer available...shame...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club/8750#post_20652216


----------



## Chase Quinnell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Are you sure that's the problem? As far as I know the mic without any amplification doesn't have enough power to be noticed on the headphones/speakers. You say you muted the mic, did you uncheck the "listen to this device" checkbox in Windows?


I know what I'm doing, yes. Those checkboxes are not checked. This issue suddenly began happening in the middle of a play session. No way a setting got changed, but I had checked anyway and I can confirm no software settings are causing the issue.


----------



## HCore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i heard ( meaning i have seen no proof ) it was taken down


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Looks like it's no longer available...shame...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club/8750#post_20652216


Thanks for the help but bummer that they don't carry it anymore. REPS for the help guys.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chase Quinnell*
> 
> I know what I'm doing, yes. Those checkboxes are not checked. This issue suddenly began happening in the middle of a play session. No way a setting got changed, but I had checked anyway and I can confirm no software settings are causing the issue.


In that case I don't know what could be the problem, because as I said a fault on the front panel shouldn't be noticeable. Good luck with it though.


----------



## Chase Quinnell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> In that case I don't know what could be the problem, because as I said a fault on the front panel shouldn't be noticeable. Good luck with it though.


It doesn't do it when I plug it into the ports on the rear I/O ports on the mobo


----------



## Makaveli7

Hey guys. Sorry if this is a dumb question. I just bought a new CM Storm Trooper case and finished transferring my PC into it. Everything seems to work however when I was plugging in the 4-pin molex that supplied power to the fan controller I noticed one of the pins was missing. When I checked online I saw there was a kind of looped wire that goes from that pin back into the molex which is also missing. Everything seems to be working fine however, but I just wanted to make sure my fans/LEDs were getting all the power they need and that that one pin isn't a problem. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## gh0stfac3killa

i just finished my toopa build as well and saw the same thing. all the voltages are good go so far threw down some bf4 yesterday and all seemed good. fan controler was turning fans up and down and the led fans in the front turned off and on. so unless we are the only two with this style hook up i think it was by design.


----------



## Makaveli7

Wow. Thank you very much. I just wanted to make sure since the CM support site (http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=15339) as well as other random sites such as this one (http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4327/cooler_master_storm_trooper_sgc_5000_kkn1_full_tower_case_review/index7.html) clearly show 4 pins/the extra looped wire. Is your case the one with the clear side panel because mine is? I think those are somewhat newer and that might have something to do with it maybe?


----------



## gh0stfac3killa

yah it was strange to me as well. but so far eveything seems to work it hasnt melted down yet lol...







, cod ghost in two days ohhhhhhhh yahhhhhhhh. that troopa will be putting in some work next few months. bf4, and ghost. lol..














:thumb:


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chase Quinnell*
> 
> It doesn't do it when I plug it into the ports on the rear I/O ports on the mobo


i would suggest checking the ground from the PCB in the front panel


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makaveli7*
> 
> Hey guys. Sorry if this is a dumb question. I just bought a new CM Storm Trooper case and finished transferring my PC into it. Everything seems to work however when I was plugging in the 4-pin molex that supplied power to the fan controller I noticed one of the pins was missing. When I checked online I saw there was a kind of looped wire that goes from that pin back into the molex which is also missing. Everything seems to be working fine however, but I just wanted to make sure my fans/LEDs were getting all the power they need and that that one pin isn't a problem. Thanks in advance for any help.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gh0stfac3killa*
> 
> i just finished my toopa build as well and saw the same thing. all the voltages are good go so far threw down some bf4 yesterday and all seemed good. fan controler was turning fans up and down and the led fans in the front turned off and on. so unless we are the only two with this style hook up i think it was by design.


That wire isn't necessary. It just bridges the two ground wires, but they're both bridged anyway and you don't need to split the load between two wires with that load.


----------



## overclock9119

Hi! Sorry for my English
A have Coller Master Storm Stryker
My fan controller is not working

I need the scheme (DataSheet) of I/O Panel
http://i57.fastpic.ru/big/2013/1103/e9/27293bfc3ccd8bd4ceea4e9daecddce9.jpg

Actually I need the full label of this...to substitute it:
http://i57.fastpic.ru/big/2013/1103/e9/6ec5da8a9405edb7a81a9e9ee3666be9.jpg

Maybe you can see the full label on your case!?!

It's very important for me.
Thank you.


----------



## aerosmith9110

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HCore*
> 
> Thanks for the help but bummer that they don't carry it anymore. REPS for the help guys.


if your interested I moded mine. its very rough but its hidden so no issue there. it also shows how i did manage to fit an ek xtx 360 and a set of fans w/o hitting the gattling gun of the msi xp2.

if your willing to spend some time and do trial and error fitting.

but say goodbye to the filter. you need to make a new one.


----------



## 331149

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclock9119*
> 
> Hi! Sorry for my English
> A have Coller Master Storm Stryker
> My fan controller is not working
> 
> I need the scheme (DataSheet) of I/O Panel
> http://i57.fastpic.ru/big/2013/1103/e9/27293bfc3ccd8bd4ceea4e9daecddce9.jpg
> 
> Actually I need the full label of this...to substitute it:
> http://i57.fastpic.ru/big/2013/1103/e9/6ec5da8a9405edb7a81a9e9ee3666be9.jpg
> 
> Maybe you can see the full label on your case!?!
> 
> It's very important for me.
> Thank you.


?
Just buy from CM online store
http://www.cmstore.eu/cm-storm/stryker/trooper-stryker-control-panel/


----------



## overclock9119

*TheBDK*, I need to fix it.


----------



## Chase Quinnell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i would suggest checking the ground from the PCB in the front panel


Where's the ground?


----------



## LeMonarque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chase Quinnell*
> 
> Where's the ground?


I believe it's these two screws with the wires clipped to them.


----------



## Chase Quinnell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMonarque*
> 
> I believe it's these two screws with the wires clipped to them.


Just double checked. Both of those are still properly fastened to the frame of the case. +repped for the advice so far


----------



## Mega Man

if you are still getting noise you may want to isolate the hd audio wire it probably is picking up interference. or your ports, connections are going bad


----------



## overclock9119

Please check the label of this element http://i57.fastpic.ru/big/2013/1103/e9/6ec5da8a9405edb7a81a9e9ee3666be9.jpg in your case!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclock9119*
> 
> Please check the label of this element http://i57.fastpic.ru/big/2013/1103/e9/6ec5da8a9405edb7a81a9e9ee3666be9.jpg in your case!


This is a normal way of manufacturing in China now.. Some Sand off the markings of the components to stop industrial Piracy. some use fingernail polish remover to remove the tags on components.. but its all the same..


----------



## YounGMessiah

Got 3 now in front and 1 behind the middle cage, soon going to have one behind the top cage.. bottom cage is my HDDs & SSD


----------



## LeMonarque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Got 3 now in front and 1 behind the middle cage, soon going to have one behind the top cage.. bottom cage is my HDDs & SSD


I've also got 3 Noctuas in the front of mine! NF-S12 FLX's. How did you mount your fans? I was lazy and just bought a third HDD cage, so I have no idea how you're planning on mounting one behind the top cage.


----------



## YounGMessiah

I was lazy as well and bought another HDD cage  and I mounted one already behind one using zip ties.


----------



## JA90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> 
> 
> Got 3 now in front and 1 behind the middle cage, soon going to have one behind the top cage.. bottom cage is my HDDs & SSD


Ugliest fans ever.. Please paint them, please...


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JA90*
> 
> Ugliest fans ever.. Please paint them, please...


haha i agree, no offense to owner, just my tastes.


----------



## YounGMessiah

Mmmmmm sexy Noctua <3


----------



## Mega Man

+1 beautiful ! reeks of quality


----------



## DRA6N

what is the best 360 RAD to use in the top of this case? I was going to go with the EK 360 XT but I think it would be too 'thick'?


----------



## Mega Man

without modding 30-45mm rad


----------



## Jinteki

This is my first PC build and I just loved the Stryker. I've been kinda been lurking and admiring all the builds for the past month while I decided on all my parts and built it. I'm looking to put a water cooling kit in here in the near future to replace the Hyper 212 EVO. I would love some suggestions as to how to get the D5 photon pump reservoir combo in here. That 780 is just massive, lol.

Full build story here: http://pcpartpicker.com/b/Hrk


----------



## Mega Man

what i did for my res which is much larger then that ( fq warp drive )


i used a screw and a piece of bar metal and attached it to the posts closest to your mobo on the HD drive mounts ( part of the case frame ) i didnt have to mod my case and it fit with 4x 7970s !

if you mod your case options are endless.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azcamm28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Looks great! I love Modelers so much I ended doing a review of his stuff, link is in my sig if you want to add your inputs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> hi could you explain your wiring in more detail please
Click to expand...

What part of it?


----------



## MevolutionX

Got rid of my GTX580 the day before price drop & got this GTX 670 DirectCUII TOP for just SGD$280! Benchmarks says this is faster than stock GTX680


















Universal EK-VGA Supremacy Waterblock hoot from green forum for only SGD$50!














































Need to think of a way to improve how the tubing looks though :/

Oh! Even with single 240mm rad. I can run both CPU+GPU without heat issues. GPU 49C on load & CPU OC-ed to 4.0GHz, 1.05V @ 59C. Ambient temperature 30C.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MevolutionX*
> 
> Got rid of my GTX580 the day before price drop & got this GTX 670 DirectCUII TOP for just SGD$280! Benchmarks says this is faster than stock GTX680
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Universal EK-VGA Supremacy Waterblock hoot from green forum for only SGD$50!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to think of a way to improve how the tubing looks though :/
> 
> Oh! Even with single 240mm rad. I can run both CPU+GPU without heat issues. GPU 49C on load & CPU OC-ed to 4.0GHz, 1.05V @ 59C. Ambient temperature 30C.


looks great though

** edit i just noticed the heatsinks on the vrms, but still see a vram chip bare, still that little HS will keep them cool with no airflow ???


----------



## NightHawK360

Ordered the Storm Stryker yesterday, pretty excited to move from a mid tower to a full tower.


----------



## Mega Man

congrats you will love it. your next stop will be a case labs lol


----------



## MevolutionX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> looks great though
> 
> ** edit i just noticed the heatsinks on the vrms, but still see a vram chip bare, still that little HS will keep them cool with no airflow ???


Didn't go for heatsink, leaving the VRAM chips alone, I don't OC the memory clock anyway. Good airflow in the case should be sufficient.


----------



## azcamm28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> What part of it?


How you wired your LEDs this you come straight of the LED cables on the fan controller.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azcamm28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> What part of it?
> 
> 
> 
> How you wired your LEDs this you come straight of the LED cables on the fan controller.
Click to expand...

The way I did mine, is I cut the fan header off a old fan and connected it to the MB fan header. Then I told the MB to control the voltage of that header with the CPU temp, this way the hotter the CPU the brighter the LED's. The one posted earlier was not my setup. You can wire them to the LED switch if you want, you can steel the connector off one of your fans, or if you can find a fan head cable you can mod to work. You can check out the review I did in my sig for more details.


----------



## NorKris

Does anyone here use all of the 3 led-2pin cables?


----------



## Dubstepov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorKris*
> 
> Does anyone here use all of the 3 led-2pin cables?


well I'm planning to connect them to some of my El wire, will see how it goes


----------



## NorKris

I have 2 of them to the stock fans, but when i tryed a 3rd fan somthing strange happend, i could not turn off the light of the 2 stock fans, but the light on the third fan was normal...

But the 2 stock are the same but the 3rd fan is different maybe that is the problem o:


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorKris*
> 
> Does anyone here use all of the 3 led-2pin cables?


I only use 2 at this stage, but I do want to connect a relay to the third an use it to turn the CCFLs on/off.


----------



## Leader

-Nevermind


----------



## shrapmeth

Guys, I'm planning to put an AlphaCool Nexxxos ST30 240mm rad on top (which I'm sure would fit in nicely) and an AlphaCool Nexxxos XT45 120mm rad in place of the rear fan. Right beside the I/O panel. Just wanted to know in Push only or Pull only. Will the 120mm XT45 be close enough to interfere with the Mobo or the top ST30 rad fans? Any suggestions is appreciated.


----------



## Mega Man

i am sure it depends on your motherboard but with mine... it did


----------



## shrapmeth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i am sure it depends on your motherboard but with mine... it did


I'm intending to get the Maximus VI Formula. And can you show me a pic of your rig. It'd really help.


----------



## Mega Man

i no longer run that setup. sorry


----------



## ENEMYPOTATO

Here is my Storm trooper build

Specs
CPU - Intel Haswell Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz 8MB LGA1150
GPU - EVGA GeForce GTX780 SC Version ACX Fan Cooling system , 3GB
Mobo - ASUS MAXIMUS VI HERO Z87 SupremeFX ATX Socket 1150
RAM - Corsair XMS3 Vengeance DDR3 PC12800/1600MHz CL9 2x8GB
SSD - Samsung 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD128 128GB SATA3 SSD Drive
HDD - Seagate Barracuda ST1000DM003 64MB 1TB Hard Drive 3.5 inch S-ATA
PSU - SeaSonic S12D 850w Silver 850W
Cooling - COOLER MASTER Seidon 240M Watercooling kit

All LED lighting was custom built myself







Please leave your comments on what you think and how i can imporve. im new to overclockers and modding pc's in general.


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENEMYPOTATO*
> 
> Here is my Storm trooper build
> 
> Specs
> CPU - Intel Haswell Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz 8MB LGA1150
> GPU - EVGA GeForce GTX780 SC Version ACX Fan Cooling system , 3GB
> Mobo - ASUS MAXIMUS VI HERO Z87 SupremeFX ATX Socket 1150
> RAM - Corsair XMS3 Vengeance DDR3 PC12800/1600MHz CL9 2x8GB
> SSD - Samsung 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD128 128GB SATA3 SSD Drive
> HDD - Seagate Barracuda ST1000DM003 64MB 1TB Hard Drive 3.5 inch S-ATA
> PSU - SeaSonic S12D 850w Silver 850W
> Cooling - COOLER MASTER Seidon 240M Watercooling kit
> 
> All LED lighting was custom built myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please leave your comments on what you think and how i can imporve. im new to overclockers and modding pc's in general.


You missed a spot! Just kidding lol

Very nice rig


----------



## adamski07

Back working on my project on Trooper. Check out my log! link below for Project Imagination










Spoiler: Updates



Imagination is what you need to create something impressive and unique. More coming for the build!


----------



## NE0XY

I've finally decided on everything for the watercooling on my Stryker rig except for the number of fans.
I'm going to have two loops, one for the gpu and one for the cpu. One 240mm radiator on the bottom and one 240mm on the top. Will 2 fans per radiator be enough to cool everything or will I need more case fans? I'm trying to get it as quiet as possible without sacrificing too much cooling.
This is the fan I'm going to use: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/19000/fan-1193/Cougar_120mm_x_25mm_CFD_Series_LED_Fan_-_Blue_LED_CF-D12HB-B.html#blank
Thanks


----------



## NorKris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENEMYPOTATO*
> 
> Here is my Storm trooper build
> 
> Specs
> CPU - Intel Haswell Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz 8MB LGA1150
> GPU - EVGA GeForce GTX780 SC Version ACX Fan Cooling system , 3GB
> Mobo - ASUS MAXIMUS VI HERO Z87 SupremeFX ATX Socket 1150
> RAM - Corsair XMS3 Vengeance DDR3 PC12800/1600MHz CL9 2x8GB
> SSD - Samsung 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD128 128GB SATA3 SSD Drive
> HDD - Seagate Barracuda ST1000DM003 64MB 1TB Hard Drive 3.5 inch S-ATA
> PSU - SeaSonic S12D 850w Silver 850W
> Cooling - COOLER MASTER Seidon 240M Watercooling kit
> 
> All LED lighting was custom built myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please leave your comments on what you think and how i can imporve. im new to overclockers and modding pc's in general.


Picture inside the case, that sexy hardware on pic plz


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> I've finally decided on everything for the watercooling on my Stryker rig except for the number of fans.
> I'm going to have two loops, one for the gpu and one for the cpu. One 240mm radiator on the bottom and one 240mm on the top. Will 2 fans per radiator be enough to cool everything or will I need more case fans? I'm trying to get it as quiet as possible without sacrificing too much cooling.
> This is the fan I'm going to use: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/19000/fan-1193/Cougar_120mm_x_25mm_CFD_Series_LED_Fan_-_Blue_LED_CF-D12HB-B.html#blank
> Thanks


with so little in your loop i would just do one loop personally

how many fans depends on size of rads ( thickness ) really you dont need push pull on thin rands ( 45mm and less )


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NorKris*
> 
> Does anyone here use all of the 3 led-2pin cables?
> 
> 
> 
> I only use 2 at this stage, but I do want to connect a relay to the third an use it to turn the CCFLs on/off.
Click to expand...

It can be done, it sound like you are close to making it happen if you all ready know you need to build a relay circuit. This might help, it's from the CMSSC but should work the same.

http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-scout-ii-club/17060#post_11974926


----------



## NE0XY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> with so little in your loop i would just do one loop personally
> 
> how many fans depends on size of rads ( thickness ) really you dont need push pull on thin rands ( 45mm and less )


It's a very thin rad, only 30mm.
I'm thinking about fans in the case, not on the rads. Like if I would need one fan as intake on front and one for exhaust in the back.
But is it necessary?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> It can be done, it sound like you are close to making it happen if you all ready know you need to build a relay circuit. This might help, it's from the CMSSC but should work the same.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-scout-ii-club/17060#post_11974926


Thanks for trying to help. Although it's mainly a matter of me being too lazy to actually do it.

It's still helpful though, as I didn't know about the protection diode.


----------



## ENEMYPOTATO

heres photos of the hardware


----------



## NE0XY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> It's a very thin rad, only 30mm.
> I'm thinking about fans in the case, not on the rads. Like if I would need one fan as intake on front and one for exhaust in the back.
> But is it necessary?


Also, if the fans don't have "PWM" and I connect them to the motherboards fan controller, can I still change their speed?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> Also, if the fans don't have "PWM" and I connect them to the motherboards fan controller, can I still change their speed?


You can apparently set some motherboards to change the voltage instead, but that option isn't available on all boards.


----------



## NE0XY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> You can apparently set some motherboards to change the voltage instead, but that option isn't available on all boards.


okay, how about the Strykers built in fan controller?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> with so little in your loop i would just do one loop personally
> 
> how many fans depends on size of rads ( thickness ) really you dont need push pull on thin rands ( 45mm and less )
> 
> 
> 
> It's a very thin rad, only 30mm.
> I'm thinking about fans in the case, not on the rads. Like if I would need one fan as intake on front and one for exhaust in the back.
> But is it necessary?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> It's a very thin rad, only 30mm.
> I'm thinking about fans in the case, not on the rads. Like if I would need one fan as intake on front and one for exhaust in the back.
> But is it necessary?
> 
> 
> 
> user preference, i always want to put my hds on active cooling
> exhause can help and can hurt, again needs testing in your setup generally you want more positive then negative pressure ( more in then out ) as it helps with dust
> 
> Also, if the fans don't have "PWM" and I connect them to the motherboards fan controller, can I still change their speed?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> Also, if the fans don't have "PWM" and I connect them to the motherboards fan controller, can I still change their speed?
> 
> 
> 
> You can apparently set some motherboards to change the voltage instead, but that option isn't available on all boards.
Click to expand...

i never have seen a mobo without this option

side note to the person talking about making a relay on the 2rd led 2 pin
also i know where you can get clips for the 2 pin when you are ready to make a relay. there are several ways to do this let me know if you need helps !


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i never have seen a mobo without this option


My Asus MIIIF was like that just on the CPU header. It also had very high amp limits on the headers, I ran my EK 4.0 pump off the CPU header. 24 watts per header with up to 84 watts combined total, that is crazy high for a MB and I wish Asus would do this on all their ROG boards.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> okay, how about the Strykers built in fan controller?


The built-in controller doesn't use pwm, it works by changing the voltage so it's compatible with any fan (you might have to replace the plastic connector casings for pwm fans, I can't remember if they're large enough)


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> *i never have seen a mobo without this option*
> 
> side note to the person talking about making a relay on the 2rd led 2 pin
> also i know where you can get clips for the 2 pin when you are ready to make a relay. there are several ways to do this let me know if you need helps !


One example would be my Intel DH-67CL.

I'll ask if if I need help with the relay. But like I said earlier, I'm a bit lazy so I don't know when I'll do it.


----------



## NE0XY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> The built-in controller doesn't use pwm, it works by changing the voltage so it's compatible with any fan (you might have to replace the plastic connector casings for pwm fans, I can't remember if they're large enough)


Thanks =)


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> okay, how about the Strykers built in fan controller?
> 
> 
> 
> The built-in controller doesn't use pwm, it works by changing the voltage so it's compatible with any fan (you might have to replace the plastic connector casings for pwm fans, I can't remember if they're large enough)
Click to expand...

you will damage the electronics of most pwm electronics this way i would not recommend it


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you will damage the elcetronics of most pwm electronics this way i would not recommend it


By changing the voltage on the positive and negative terminals of the fan? I certainly wouldn't have expected that.


----------



## NE0XY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you will damage the elcetronics of most pwm electronics this way i would not recommend it


But the fans aren't PWM which is why I'm using the controller, if they were PWM if would connect them to the motherboard.


----------



## Spud387

Hey guys,

I just bought the CM Storm Stryker yesterday and boot tested it in BIOS with the stock intel cooler.

I am loving the case, but now I have to install & mount my Corsair H110 CPU cooler. I was wondering how everyone here likes to orientate their closed-loop, top mounted radiators? Should I have the tubing go from the CPU, up and to the right (over the RAM) or up and to the left (near the rear exhaust)? My config is that the Rad fans will be intake and exhausting out the rear 140mm. I was thinking up and over the RAM to keep the space clear for the main exhaust out the rear.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you will damage the elcetronics of most pwm electronics this way i would not recommend it
> 
> 
> 
> But the fans aren't PWM which is why I'm using the controller, if they were PWM if would connect them to the motherboard.
Click to expand...

was not directed to you. he was talking to you i was talking to him
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spud387*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I just bought the CM Storm Stryker yesterday and boot tested it in BIOS with the stock intel cooler.
> 
> I am loving the case, but now I have to install & mount my Corsair H110 CPU cooler. I was wondering how everyone here likes to orientate their closed-loop, top mounted radiators? Should I have the tubing go from the CPU, up and to the right (over the RAM) or up and to the left (near the rear exhaust)? My config is that the Rad fans will be intake and exhausting out the rear 140mm. I was thinking up and over the RAM to keep the space clear for the main exhaust out the rear.


what ever way you like most !!!


----------



## Purostaff

Hey guys, I decide to build my first watercooled tower with this sexy case.

I understand there is a 55mm total gap between top of case and motherboard without mods. So, you can fit 30mm RAD + 25mm fans there.

I read that you can do push-pull config with 2x 25mm fans and 30mm RAD (80mm total) at the bottom without removing HDD cage, but I'd like to know the exact maximum height before having to remove the HDD cage. Please let me know if you have this info.

I plan on having this setup *as quiet as possible within budget* so I was thinking:

TOP:

240x30mm Low FPI RAD with push or pull

Bottom:

240x30mm High FPI RAD with push-pull

or

240x54mm Low FPI RAD with push or pull

*Which of these two, from your experience, would be a better choice?

The fans I'm looking at are the Corsair SP120 Quiet (1450 RPM, 1.29mm/H20). I'll be watercooling the CPU and 1x GPU (SLI in the future).

Any inputs are appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purostaff*
> 
> Hey guys, I decide to build my first watercooled tower with this sexy case.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I understand there is a 55mm total gap between top of case and motherboard without mods. So, you can fit 30mm RAD + 25mm fans there.
> 
> I read that you can do push-pull config with 2x 25mm fans and 30mm RAD (80mm total) at the bottom without removing HDD cage, but I'd like to know the exact maximum height before having to remove the HDD cage. Please let me know if you have this info.
> 
> I plan on having this setup *as quiet as possible within budget* so I was thinking:
> 
> TOP:
> 
> 240x30mm Low FPI RAD with push or pull
> 
> Bottom:
> 
> 240x30mm High FPI RAD with push-pull
> 
> or
> 
> 240x54mm Low FPI RAD with push or pull
> 
> *Which of these two, from your experience, would be a better choice?
> 
> The fans I'm looking at are the Corsair SP120 Quiet (1450 RPM, 1.29mm/H20). I'll be watercooling the CPU and 1x GPU (SLI in the future).
> 
> Any inputs are appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> ,


30mm rads can give you the quietest sounding case, you can fit 45s in the top and bottom without issue with most motherboards.


----------



## Purostaff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 30mm rads can give you the quietest sounding case, you can fit 45s in the top and bottom without issue with most motherboards.


I watched the review for the stryker case and the guy said the maximum clearance between top of case and motherboard is 55mm. I couldn't find info on max clearance at bottom of case to clear the HDD cage, however. I was hoping someone here with the case could provide the info.


----------



## Mega Man

i have used a 45 on 3 different mobos. there is a secondary mounting for 120mm x2 rads that is further from the mobo which 99% of the time gives enough clearance.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

I just got my Storm Stryker yesterday and put together, bar none the most awesome case I have ever had, will post pics later on tonight.


----------



## oerfydkn09

heres my rig..repost =)



heres the other pic

more photos
https://www.facebook.com/oerfy/media_set?set=a.739709716043651.1073741837.100000138896923&type=1

thanks for viewing guys..


----------



## Mega Man

epic !!


----------



## 1Lt Bob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purostaff*
> 
> I watched the review for the stryker case and the guy said the maximum clearance between top of case and motherboard is 55mm. I couldn't find info on max clearance at bottom of case to clear the HDD cage, however. I was hoping someone here with the case could provide the info.


At the bottom i was able to fit a 30mm xspc ex 240, with push/pull, with about 1mm of clearance with the cage.


----------



## Purostaff

nvm.. found my answer


----------



## wako7654

Anyone knows where i can get an extra HDD Cage for my trooper? Cooler Master is out of Stock and i need the OEM one to install a third fan on the top


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wako7654*
> 
> Anyone knows where i can get an extra HDD Cage for my trooper? Cooler Master is out of Stock and i need the OEM one to install a third fan on the top


try some of this



when i was using a trooper still, i just put a strip of that on the top of the top HDD cage and then put a fan onto the tape, worked perfectly, no 3rd cage needed.

heres what it looked like in the end


----------



## wako7654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> try some of this
> 
> 
> 
> when i was using a trooper still, i just put a strip of that on the top of the top HDD cage and then put a fan onto the tape, worked perfectly, no 3rd cage needed.
> 
> heres what it looked like in the end


Thanks, yeah i think that works, doesn't it vibrate?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wako7654*
> 
> Anyone knows where i can get an extra HDD Cage for my trooper? Cooler Master is out of Stock and i need the OEM one to install a third fan on the top


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wako7654*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> try some of this
> 
> when i was using a trooper still, i just put a strip of that on the top of the top HDD cage and then put a fan onto the tape, worked perfectly, no 3rd cage needed.
> 
> heres what it looked like in the end
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, yeah i think that works, doesn't it vibrate?
Click to expand...

you can also use some angle brackets


----------



## gardening

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wako7654*
> 
> Anyone knows where i can get an extra HDD Cage for my trooper? Cooler Master is out of Stock and i need the OEM one to install a third fan on the top


Are you aware that there is also a store in Europe?

Do you mean this one?
http://www.cmstore.eu/cm-storm/trooper/trooper-4-3-device-module/

In case that is the one you ask about = 41 left on stock for the moment

Beside that, only want to say hi







to you all, I own also a Stryker case, but as I am buying step by step I won't even start to build my workstation this year....









Some really interesting cases to see here


----------



## Mega Man

welcome ! let us know if you have any qs


----------



## gardening

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> welcome ! let us know if you have any qs


Wow, that was fast.. Thank you!!
For the moment I try to figure out the many little gadgets this forum offers, I started e.g. that rigbuilder thingy but seem to be too blind to figure out how to add it in the signature, so ppl might get a clearer idea what I am speaking/writing about

hmmm, has anyone tried to engrave something in the window panel?

My English is mainly self-trained, I hope you'll understand


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gardening*
> 
> Wow, that was fast.. Thank you!!
> For the moment I try to figure out the many little gadgets this forum offers, I started e.g. that rigbuilder thingy but seem to be too blind to figure out how to add it in the signature, so ppl might get a clearer idea what I am speaking/writing about
> 
> hmmm, has anyone tried to engrave something in the window panel?
> 
> My English is mainly self-trained, I hope you'll understand


Once you created your rig, click on your username to view your profile. Somewhere near the bottom of that page you'll see the option to show a rig in your signature (I can't see it because my signature already has 3 rigs but it's either in the section for your signature or your rigs).


----------



## wako7654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you can also use some angle brackets


Angle brackets?







can you send me a link for one of those? thanks


----------



## gardening

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Once you created your rig, click on your username to view your profile. Somewhere near the bottom of that page you'll see the option to show a rig in your signature (I can't see it because my signature already has 3 rigs but it's either in the section for your signature or your rigs).


Thank you for your prompt answer, but....








I am either to blind to see it







or my browser doesn't show me all possibilities (happens sometimes) or I am searching at the wrong place

gardening's profile, scrolled down Your Photos => Your Forum Signature => Your Lists => Your Rigs - here at the right hand I see the 'Create a new rig' possibility, and at the left hand my rig (with the possibility to update it... but nothing else

edit: ahh, I had to go into the Your Forum Signature area again and activate it there














Thatnk you very much again


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wako7654*
> 
> Thanks, yeah i think that works, doesn't it vibrate?


no vibrating problems at all


----------



## Step83

Long time lurking but i am alive.

Rigs been silent mainly as ive been abroad a lot with work. Come back to find the outer fan on my HD6950 has decided it doesnt want to rotate anymore thank god there are two of them.
Solution... this thing!



Should help quieten things down in there as well


----------



## SolarNova

Question.

I got a P9x79 Pro motherboard...
How thick can i go on the top rad?

Is there enough overhang clearance for a 240mm x 60mm rad + fans in 2 push 1 pull. ?
if not whats thickest rad i can go with ?

In the bottom i was thinking of going with a 240mm x 60mm rad + 1 set of fans in push and maybe drilling holes in the botton of the HDD cage for airflow. The HDD's would be mounted in the upper cage.

I got to keep a 3930k and a 780 Classified cool, both OC'd/overvolted.


----------



## adamski07

Updates on my Trooper. More photos on my log. Please visit the link on my sig.









PSU shroud with built in floor channel and 5.25" bay mount.


----------



## LeMonarque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> Solution... this thing!


Might want to wait a few weeks for NZXT to release their AIO GPU bracket.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wako7654*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you can also use some angle brackets
> 
> 
> 
> Angle brackets?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you send me a link for one of those? thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## szeged

yep, grab em at home depot or lowes!

or if you have a metal bending press make your own


----------



## Step83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMonarque*
> 
> Might want to wait a few weeks for NZXT to release their AIO GPU bracket.


Bit late Im afraid its enroute, ive had a look at the NZXT ones they look pretty much the same though the pump may be a gen3 not gen2 model cost me 30GBP on amazon as i had some vouchers so its not all bad


----------



## Mralternation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> 
> As you can see above... the two PSU covers fit rather nicely. This completely eliminates the need for a modular PSU. Not too bad for $16 shipped from the CMStore!


ok, thats badass..I'm sold I'll have to pick up a pair! Looks so clean!. Oh hey Ozz, is the the Z77 saber? If so Check out our club, if yuou haven't already. Show that beast off![/quote]

Are these the covers that come with the HAF?


----------



## SolarNova

Hmm those PSU covers r interesting.

Have you got a link for those??, i cant find them anywhere.


----------



## vincentlam89

A short introduce about myself! Im Vincent am from singapore! Nice to see such a forum works like a champ! Provide a lots of usefull info turtorial!
and this my very first build comp! (Thanks to this forum and google for every single detailed info)

i build this on yesterday with taken me 7 hours cause read instruction plus some youtube how to install every single component every single molex atx pin, but i've finally done it with wome passion! Well my rig its not nicest in the world, but i just love it cause of my first build!



Seek and searches on how to cover my psu over the forum and net, finally done this today by acrylics sheet cuts from someb workshop around my place.
Im happy with it now, will build a water cooling slowly! And will change the back fans to non led( i dint switch it on due to colour crashing woth my rig)


Please do give me some suggestion about my very first rig!! Thanks for watching! Cheers ya

ps. Sorry about my english


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vincentlam89*
> 
> A short introduce about myself! Im Vincent am from singapore! Nice to see such a forum works like a champ! Provide a lots of usefull info turtorial!
> and this my very first build comp! (Thanks to this forum and google for every single detailed info)
> 
> i build this on yesterday with taken me 7 hours cause read instruction plus some youtube how to install every single component every single molex atx pin, but i've finally done it with wome passion! Well my rig its not nicest in the world, but i just love it cause of my first build!
> 
> Seek and searches on how to cover my psu over the forum and net, finally done this today by acrylics sheet cuts from someb workshop around my place.
> Im happy with it now, will build a water cooling slowly! And will change the back fans to non led( i dint switch it on due to colour crashing woth my rig)
> 
> Please do give me some suggestion about my very first rig!! Thanks for watching! Cheers ya
> 
> ps. Sorry about my english


Nice Rig and Nice PSU Cover, how did you bend the acrylic?


----------



## vincentlam89

just bend it using a long heater, and a 90 degree steels mate easy to do =D


----------



## Step83

Lobbed the water cooler on to the GPU, not peaked about 34c ambients 18.5c


----------



## badkarma013

I'm thinking of updating my trooper with new MB and chip. I currently have an Intel chip. I've had tons of luck with Intel. Not so much with AMD. I'm thinking of giving AMD another try. Thoughts?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badkarma013*
> 
> I'm thinking of updating my trooper with new MB and chip. I currently have an Intel chip. I've had tons of luck with Intel. Not so much with AMD. I'm thinking of giving AMD another try. Thoughts?


you have a 3820 atm? amd offers nothing that can compete with it really, the 8350 is a downgrade from it imo, the 9370/9590 are just overclocked 8350s and once again definitely not worth it.

If anything upgrade to a 4930k and keep your rampage iv extreme board.


----------



## badkarma013

Thanks! I was thinking of upgrading my board to the new black edition. Thoughts?


----------



## badkarma013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> you have a 3820 atm? amd offers nothing that can compete with it really, the 8350 is a downgrade from it imo, the 9370/9590 are just overclocked 8350s and once again definitely not worth it.
> 
> If anything upgrade to a 4930k and keep your rampage iv extreme board.


Thanks! I was thinking of upgrading to the new black edition. Thoughts? Also, thinking I might get a sound card. I play music via my PC also. Any thoughts there?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badkarma013*
> 
> Thanks! I was thinking of upgrading to the new black edition. Thoughts? Also, thinking I might get a sound card. I play music via my PC also. Any thoughts there?


the black edition is supposed to be better for overclocking according to asus, but then again...they are trying to get as many sales as possible so it could just be BS. Maybe if you absolutely love how it looks then go for it, if that doesnt really matter stick with your original RIVE imo. I dont use dedicated sound cards so i have no opinion there


----------



## SortOfGrim

And the trooper's gone!
It's was a blast but I wasn't using it anymore. I gave it to a friend who needed one but had no money.


----------



## YounGMessiah

Any Trooper owners whom have a 780 ACX SC in their setup?


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Any Trooper owners whom have a 780 ACX SC in their setup?


I have two inside my trooper. Can I help you?


----------



## YounGMessiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> I have two inside my trooper. Can I help you?


How are the temperatures? I only one though, so yeah.. Im asking because I have the Stryker, but the side panel for the Trooper seems more practical for the ACX SC. Am I correct? I would think with the ventilation the ACX SC probably is better in there, rather the Stryker.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> How are the temperatures? I only one though, so yeah.. Im asking because I have the Stryker, but the side panel for the Trooper seems more practical for the ACX SC. Am I correct? I would think with the ventilation the ACX SC probably is better in there, rather the Stryker.


both my SCs are watercooled, but before that I have used them for a week with the acx on. Temps was great and top card was only few degrees above the one below.


----------



## YounGMessiah

Do you remember numbers ?


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Do you remember numbers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


I believe it was around 60s while gaming. Sorry, that was months ago. Ill try to check my benchmarks folder later at home to see if I have any temp records.


----------



## YounGMessiah

Cool thanks bud


----------



## S4ndR4t

Hi,

I've filled in the form. Here's a picture of my rig.


----------



## NE0XY

I have finally ordered all the parts for the watercooling =)
Just waiting for the 780Ti HydroCopper to get released, then I'm all set =)


----------



## badkarma013

SSD drives - I'm new to them. What's the benefit to them? Are they best as boot or storage or both? Is there a version for gaming that's preferred? I'll do my research but always value the opinions of you all.
Thanks!!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badkarma013*
> 
> SSD drives - I'm new to them. What's the benefit to them? Are they best as boot or storage or both? Is there a version for gaming that's preferred? I'll do my research but always value the opinions of you all.
> Thanks!!


SSD's are basically HDD's on steroids, theyre insanely fast, SSD tech makes HDD tech look like a goat famer in the middle of the desert invented the HDD with a rock and a stick as his only materials. Definitely get one at the very least for your boot drive, the samsung 840 pro and 840 evo series are my favorites.


----------



## SortOfGrim

SSD's work better for boot/OS/game drives simply because they can read/write faster. Another benefit is that they have no moving parts (silent) and don't get hot. Currently I have 2x Samsung Evo 840's; 1 for OS & non-steam games and 1 for steam games, additionally I have an 'old skool' 3TB 5400rpm hard drive for storage.


----------



## badkarma013

I knew asking here was a good idea. Thanks. What about reliability? Crashing? Seems like it would be less a concern with no moving parts. True?


----------



## LeMonarque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzman0830*
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see above... the two PSU covers fit rather nicely. This completely eliminates the need for a modular PSU. Not too bad for $16 shipped from the CMStore!


Dude...I'm totally stealing your idea. Genius thinking!


----------



## badkarma013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzman0830*
> 
> Time to join the Club!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see above... the two PSU covers fit rather nicely. This completely eliminates the need for a modular PSU. Not too bad for $16 shipped from the CMStore!


Wow! I'm doing this!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badkarma013*
> 
> SSD drives - I'm new to them. What's the benefit to them? Are they best as boot or storage or both? Is there a version for gaming that's preferred? I'll do my research but always value the opinions of you all.
> Thanks!!


i always tell people never use ssds for long term storage ( important docs/pics ect ) without backups... once a ssd dies, its gone. everything else your set


----------



## gh0stfac3killa

sooooo, i finaly got my new gigabyte r9 280x's in....wooohoooo...







so here is a little update to my troopa.. 

ill be attempting some more mods here soon once the wife frees up some money for me...lol..daddy has to wait till after christmas.lol. ohhh and im no longer on windows 7 pro i have upgraded to 8.1 pro. so far so good. games have jumped up quite a bit on fps..


----------



## Mega Man

you will love your new 7970s man let me know if you need any helps !


----------



## gh0stfac3killa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you will love your new 7970s man let me know if you need any helps !


sounds good brother, its been a while since ive had amd or ati for that madder. so ill most def need some help. so far though there throwing down in game, all except for ghosts in crossfire but i was told amd had a new driver update so i downloaded it. i hope if fixes the issues that games having. the only question i have is getting directx 11.2 i have windows 8.1 pro and now the r9 280x's so how do i know if ive got the directx 11.2 and does bf4 give you the option to use that or is it an automatic deal??? sorry for all the questions just super excited its been a while since i had new cards lol... and new tech to go with it. next gen baby!!!!


----------



## Mega Man

some games have the option, tbh i dont play that game sorry

protip the mictro stutter you talk about can usually be fixed by adding a third or sometimes a fourth card !


----------



## mentallyscrewed

Well I've been watching all these build in this thread for a while now and decided it was probably time I went ahead and joined. So I went ahead and filled out the form and now it's time to show some pics. Its nothing great compared to the awesome builds on here but it does it's job for right now, but it'll be all getting a major overhaul once I get through basic / tech school here in a few months. Well I'm going to stop talking now and actually get some pictures going. Hope ya enjoy and If you see something that you think could be changed, please let me know.

Boredom got the best of me so the radiator got moved from the top to the front and fans are slowly being switched out.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mentallyscrewed*
> 
> Well I've been watching all these build in this thread for a while now and decided it was probably time I went ahead and joined. So I went ahead and filled out the form and now it's time to show some pics. Its nothing great compared to the awesome builds on here but it does it's job for right now, but it'll be all getting a major overhaul once I get through basic / tech school here in a few months. Well I'm going to stop talking now and actually get some pictures going. Hope ya enjoy and If you see something that you think could be changed, please let me know.
> 
> Boredom got the best of me so the radiator got moved from the top to the front and fans are slowly being switched out.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


welcome congrats !~ GL with school


----------



## MlNDSTORM

Can anyone give me a link where I can buy the PSU covers for the Storm Stryker.


----------



## S4ndR4t

Hey guys,

I'm currently interested in going the "water-cooling" route, but I am not sure what to go for. I like the thought of custom kits as it just looks good, but I've read that custom kits can be dangerous and that pre-built/sealed kits are the best way to go. I was looking at the H100i Kit from Corsair. It seems to have very good stats. Any advice?


----------



## S4ndR4t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzman0830*
> 
> Time to join the Club!!!
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see above... the two PSU covers fit rather nicely. This completely eliminates the need for a modular PSU. Not too bad for $16 shipped from the CMStore!


This is such a cool idea. I have a Modular PSU, but this hides the cables totally...Very nice. You say the covers were shipped straight from CM?


----------



## SolarNova

If any1 finds those PSU covers for sale anywhere , please do share. I cant find them anywhere.


----------



## SortOfGrim

they don't sell them anymore, and I doubt CM will bring them back


----------



## adamski07

Almost done with my mods on CM trooper!







Project Log on my sig.


----------



## Jaggar

I was hoping i might be able to pick some brains here. I got some older water cooling gear from my old pc. I'd like to build a loop for my CPU or possibly CPU + 1 GPU but don't want it looking ugly. I'm not sure if I should change a few parts and build a custom loop again or just get a swiftech 220 and save myself the headache. For example, the MCP 655B pump is really big and I'm not sure where I could install it and make it look good. Here is what I'm working with.

BIX 240
MCR220
MCP655B
EK 100 Res with 12 inch silver strip
Dtek Fuzion cpu
MCW60 for GPU (optional)


----------



## GRaFkiyv

My voltmeter useful for experiments with Sandy


----------



## gh0stfac3killa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you will love your new 7970s man let me know if you need any helps !


so far there running great, all except for trying to run ghosts but that seems to be the game causeing the issues. if you have any insights on making them run better im all ears. im new to amd and using amd gpus. it has been a long time since i used ati or amd. but so far things are looking good. i did read that i should of dome some kind of driver sweeper to get rid of old nvidia drivers couse it may cause issues with the new amd drivers but im not to savy on all that. so if its true what the best way to handle that. i want these bad buys running right....


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S4ndR4t*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm currently interested in going the "water-cooling" route, but I am not sure what to go for. I like the thought of custom kits as it just looks good, but I've read that custom kits can be dangerous and that pre-built/sealed kits are the best way to go. I was looking at the H100i Kit from Corsair. It seems to have very good stats. Any advice?


using water near cpus / electricity is dangerous. period. however the risks can be dramatically lowered by research and knowing what you are doing
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gh0stfac3killa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you will love your new 7970s man let me know if you need any helps !
> 
> 
> 
> so far there running great, all except for trying to run ghosts but that seems to be the game causeing the issues. if you have any insights on making them run better im all ears. im new to amd and using amd gpus. it has been a long time since i used ati or amd. but so far things are looking good. i did read that i should of dome some kind of driver sweeper to get rid of old nvidia drivers couse it may cause issues with the new amd drivers but im not to savy on all that. so if its true what the best way to handle that. i want these bad buys running right....
Click to expand...

never deal with nvidia, ask in my sig the 79xx thread, i think they use cc cleaner but dont quote me


----------



## gh0stfac3killa

sounds good ill look that ccleaner and see whats what. i also saw something about these driver cleaners messing up the registry on pc's. but i will look that up and give it a try see if i have any old drivers and get the rig cleaned up. thanks again for the quick responce..


----------



## Mega Man

any time


----------



## AlienX

Hi Everyone, I am new here and I am here because I am now a proud owner of Cooler Master Storm Trooper.

Since many of you own this case. Some may be able to help with my problem.

Problem:
I have two hard drives, One is 1 Tb Seagate Barracuda and Other is 2 Tb Barracuda (1Tb Platter).
I have the HDD cage at the bottom with fan facing sideways to minimize Cable clutter and other Cage as cold air intake.

Now my problem is low frequency humming from the case. Pushing, pressing or moving the casing makes the noise go away. It's not like buzz or chirring but a constant low frequency hum (Just like you hear heavy machinery from far away but very faint). During day time it's not very annoying but at night it drives me crazy.

I had HAF 932 before and had exactly the same problem but solved it by lifting the front end by placing a folded Tissue Paper beneath front feet. That made the sound go away and PC could be dead silent. So one this proves that it's some kind of internal vibrations in the case, but where is this coming from, I haven't figured out.

One Similar thing I do see is the Case Feet are exactly the same as HAF 932 and of the same distance from each other. But this is a different case design.

Please if someone has solved this problem, suggest me a solution. This humming is driving me crazy.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlienX*
> 
> Hi Everyone, I am new here and I am here because I am now a proud owner of Cooler Master Storm Trooper.
> 
> Since many of you own this case. Some may be able to help with my problem.
> 
> Problem:
> I have two hard drives, One is 1 Tb Seagate Barracuda and Other is 2 Tb Barracuda (1Tb Platter).
> I have the HDD cage at the bottom with fan facing sideways to minimize Cable clutter and other Cage as cold air intake.
> 
> Now my problem is low frequency humming from the case. Pushing, pressing or moving the casing makes the noise go away. It's not like buzz or chirring but a constant low frequency hum (Just like you hear heavy machinery from far away but very faint). During day time it's not very annoying but at night it drives me crazy.
> 
> I had HAF 932 before and had exactly the same problem but solved it by lifting the front end by placing a folded Tissue Paper beneath front feet. That made the sound go away and PC could be dead silent. So one this proves that it's some kind of internal vibrations in the case, but where is this coming from, I haven't figured out.
> 
> One Similar thing I do see is the Case Feet are exactly the same as HAF 932 and of the same distance from each other. But this is a different case design.
> 
> Please if someone has solved this problem, suggest me a solution. This humming is driving me crazy.


Where do you have to press against the case to stop it?


----------



## adamski07

Updates on my trooper. GPU Backplates and CPU plate. Project log > Project Imagination


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlienX*
> 
> Hi Everyone, I am new here and I am here because I am now a proud owner of Cooler Master Storm Trooper.
> 
> Since many of you own this case. Some may be able to help with my problem.
> 
> Problem:
> I have two hard drives, One is 1 Tb Seagate Barracuda and Other is 2 Tb Barracuda (1Tb Platter).
> I have the HDD cage at the bottom with fan facing sideways to minimize Cable clutter and other Cage as cold air intake.
> 
> Now my problem is low frequency humming from the case. Pushing, pressing or moving the casing makes the noise go away. It's not like buzz or chirring but a constant low frequency hum (Just like you hear heavy machinery from far away but very faint). During day time it's not very annoying but at night it drives me crazy.
> 
> I had HAF 932 before and had exactly the same problem but solved it by lifting the front end by placing a folded Tissue Paper beneath front feet. That made the sound go away and PC could be dead silent. So one this proves that it's some kind of internal vibrations in the case, but where is this coming from, I haven't figured out.
> 
> One Similar thing I do see is the Case Feet are exactly the same as HAF 932 and of the same distance from each other. But this is a different case design.
> 
> Please if someone has solved this problem, suggest me a solution. This humming is driving me crazy.


i had the same problem i solved it by putting velcro ( soft side ) on the PSU/case where ever the case was touching the psu


----------



## SolarNova

Its likely the HDD's humming away, if not ..then check ur PSU ..one advantage of having a high wattage PSu with low usuage is the fans rarely spin up ...but if ur running ur PSU near enough to tis limits, the fan may be running at a higher rpm and causing some vibrations.

So yea , HDD's or PSU. Find out which and start adding padding of some kind to the mounts.


----------



## AlienX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Where do you have to press against the case to stop it?


It's random, I was able to remove the hum by tilting the case about 1mm off the ground but as soon as I leave it it returns. I did some cable management yesterday and now it only goes away if I press the carrying handle.


----------



## AlienX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> Its likely the HDD's humming away, if not ..then check ur PSU ..one advantage of having a high wattage PSu with low usuage is the fans rarely spin up ...but if ur running ur PSU near enough to tis limits, the fan may be running at a higher rpm and causing some vibrations.
> 
> So yea , HDD's or PSU. Find out which and start adding padding of some kind to the mounts.


I have Xigmatek 700w modular and currently not have SLI. So PSU is not used through its limits.

I'll pad every contact and see where it comes from.


----------



## AlienX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Updates on my trooper. GPU Backplates and CPU plate. Project log > Project Imagination


Absolutely Amazing, I am inspired by your hard work. Keep it up.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlienX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Where do you have to press against the case to stop it?
> 
> 
> 
> It's random, I was able to remove the hum by tilting the case about 1mm off the ground but as soon as I leave it it returns. I did some cable management yesterday and now it only goes away if I press the carrying handle.
Click to expand...

i have also seen the filters causing a hum


----------



## AlienX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i have also seen the filters causing a hum


I have been monitoring it for last two days. The hum isn't usually there. But as soon as I play BF4 for some time, The fans get fast and noisy and when I quit the game, it takes around 2 minutes for fans to settle down to normal speeds, and voila, the hum returns.

So I suspect it's either PSU fan out of balance, or lack of padding between fans and case is the cause of vibrations.

Vibrations = Closed case = Act as passive sound source = Resonance.

I will try padding the fans tomorrow and will update about it's progress.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i have also seen the filters causing a hum


My filters make a low humming/whirling noise and it drives me nuts, I've been thinking about putting electrical tape on the edges as an insulator but too many other things to do.


----------



## NE0XY

So, as soon as I get my shipment of watercooling components etc I will start to rebuild my Stryker.

How should I have the HDD cage thingy for easiest cable management? (Note: I also plan to have a fan in the front)


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> So, as soon as I get my shipment of watercooling components etc I will start to rebuild my Stryker.
> 
> How should I have the HDD cage thingy for easiest cable management? (Note: I also plan to have a fan in the front)


It's easier to make it neat if you have the fan facing sideways, but it's not that much of a problem. It's just a matter of taking your time and seeing what works best in your situation.


----------



## NE0XY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> It's easier to make it neat if you have the fan facing sideways, but it's not that much of a problem. It's just a matter of taking your time and seeing what works best in your situation.


Thanks, that's what I thought also. Can I still mount the fan on the front if I have it sideways?
Edit: I'll just turn one of the cages and have the other one in the right way and only have a fan on that one.

Where's a good place to put an SSD? Except for the drive cages that is.


----------



## JR1de57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> Thanks, that's what I thought also. Can I still mount the fan on the front if I have it sideways?
> Edit: I'll just turn one of the cages and have the other one in the right way and only have a fan on that one.
> 
> Where's a good place to put an SSD? Except for the drive cages that is.


i have my ssd velcroed to the back where all my cables are run...


----------



## Mega Man

i have a better question..... where cant your ssd go ( with the right amount of modding )


----------



## Step83

re cabled and re did the whole inside of the PC. Much happier now!


----------



## NE0XY

Looking for the simplest solution.


----------



## LeMonarque

Can anybody measure the distance from the roof of the case to the CPU cable hole? Trying to figure out how many millimeters of radiator space there is inside the Stryker's roof with my motherboard in.

Thinking of going fan + slim rad + slim fan on the inside. That'd be 25mm + 30mm + 15.8mm = 70.8mm.

http://www.aquatuning.us/product_info.php/info/p14172
+
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15664/ex-rad-373
+
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835705067


----------



## mentallyscrewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMonarque*
> 
> Can anybody measure the distance from the roof of the case to the CPU cable hole? Trying to figure out how many millimeters of radiator space there is inside the Stryker's roof with my motherboard in.
> 
> Thinking of going fan + slim rad + slim fan on the inside. That'd be 25mm + 30mm + 15.8mm = 70.8mm.
> 
> http://www.aquatuning.us/product_info.php/info/p14172
> +
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15664
> +
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835705067


55mm. A 30mm rad and 25mm fans fit inside mine, and you could put those slim fans up top without having to do the handle mod but I think I've read where people said not to mix fans on push pull. But not entirely sure there.

*Just found a post by mega man saying you can fit a 45mm rad up top with most motherboards. So according to that you can get about 70mm of clearance with most motherboards.*


----------



## LeMonarque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mentallyscrewed*
> 
> 55mm. A 30mm rad and 25mm fans fit inside mine, and you could put those slim fans up top without having to do the handle mod but I think I've read where people said not to mix fans on push pull. But not entirely sure there.
> 
> *Just found a post by mega man saying you can fit a 45mm rad up top with most motherboards. So according to that you can get about 70mm of clearance with most motherboards.*


Thanks for the info. Can you link me to his post?

Unfortunately I've already tried the 15.8mm fan up top. And by tried I mean, slapped it on the top and found out 1 second later that it's STILL to thick for that blasted failure-of-a-case-handle! Sigh.


----------



## mentallyscrewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMonarque*
> 
> Thanks for the info. Can you link me to his post?
> 
> Unfortunately I've already tried the 15.8mm fan up top. And by tried I mean, slapped it on the top and found out 1 second later that it's STILL to thick for that blasted failure-of-a-case-handle! Sigh.


Oh lol. Well you can't say you didn't try







.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club/9580


----------



## LeMonarque

Planning my water cooling loop. Can anybody help me clean it up?

I'd like to keep the res and pump placement, but that long tubing run on the right hand side from the bottom 240 to the top 240 is really bugging me. I just can't figure out how to eliminate it with any other loop config without using a different reservoir and/or pump placement.



Sorry for the primitive paper sketch, it was all I had time to do


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mentallyscrewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LeMonarque*
> 
> Can anybody measure the distance from the roof of the case to the CPU cable hole? Trying to figure out how many millimeters of radiator space there is inside the Stryker's roof with my motherboard in.
> 
> Thinking of going fan + slim rad + slim fan on the inside. That'd be 25mm + 30mm + 15.8mm = 70.8mm.
> 
> http://www.aquatuning.us/product_info.php/info/p14172
> +
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15664
> +
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835705067
> 
> 
> 
> 55mm. A 30mm rad and 25mm fans fit inside mine, and you could put those slim fans up top without having to do the handle mod but I think I've read where people said not to mix fans on push pull. But not entirely sure there.
> 
> *Just found a post by mega man saying you can fit a 45mm rad up top with most motherboards. So according to that you can get about 70mm of clearance with most motherboards.*
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMonarque*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mentallyscrewed*
> 
> 55mm. A 30mm rad and 25mm fans fit inside mine, and you could put those slim fans up top without having to do the handle mod but I think I've read where people said not to mix fans on push pull. But not entirely sure there.
> 
> *Just found a post by mega man saying you can fit a 45mm rad up top with most motherboards. So according to that you can get about 70mm of clearance with most motherboards.*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. Can you link me to his post?
> 
> Unfortunately I've already tried the 15.8mm fan up top. And by tried I mean, slapped it on the top and found out 1 second later that it's STILL to thick for that blasted failure-of-a-case-handle! Sigh.
Click to expand...

yes there are 2 different 120mm fan mounts one close to the mobo and one farther away. the 8 pin is really tight and it may not work with air coolers. but it works fine with watercoolers. however iwould like to add martin of martins liquid lab has stated it is fine to mix different fans or different pumps. it does not hurt at all


----------



## JA90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMonarque*
> 
> Planning my water cooling loop. Can anybody help me clean it up?
> 
> I'd like to keep the res and pump placement, but that long tubing run on the right hand side from the bottom 240 to the top 240 is really bugging me. I just can't figure out how to eliminate it with any other loop config without using a different reservoir and/or pump placement.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the primitive paper sketch, it was all I had time to do


You really don't need 5x120 rad for just 1 cpu and 1 gpu.. I would suggest you to get some thick rads, good static pressure fans (corsaris sp120 for ex.) and lose the bottom rad, and go like this:

Pump > Gpu > Top Rad > Cpu > Rear Rad > Res


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JA90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LeMonarque*
> 
> Planning my water cooling loop. Can anybody help me clean it up?
> 
> I'd like to keep the res and pump placement, but that long tubing run on the right hand side from the bottom 240 to the top 240 is really bugging me. I just can't figure out how to eliminate it with any other loop config without using a different reservoir and/or pump placement.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the primitive paper sketch, it was all I had time to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really don't need 5x120 rad for just 1 cpu and 1 gpu.. I would suggest you to get some thick rads, good static pressure fans (corsaris sp120 for ex.) and lose the bottom rad, and go like this:
> 
> Pump > Gpu > Top Rad > Cpu > Rear Rad > Res
Click to expand...

why ?

thick rads are not the best and dont really help alot. good flow and good pressure fans *do. i choose thick rads because i like the look.

dont believe me ask martinsliquidlabs


----------



## SolarNova

Turn top 240 ports to the rear of the case.

Res > Pump > Bottom 240 > GPU > CPU > Top 240 > Back 120 >


----------



## LeMonarque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> Turn top 240 ports to the rear of the case.
> 
> Res > Pump > Bottom 240 > GPU > CPU > Top 240 > Back 120 >


I had thought of that myself but I realized I'd need an angled fitting for the last run (120 > res) or the tubing would run into the GPU.

I'd like to keep it all straight fittings if possible since I plan to use Monsoon Free Centers (white) and don't want to ruin the look by not having a uniform set. Do you know any G1/4 45-deg extenders that aren't too flashy? Maybe a matte white.

Ugh >_< Any other ideas on cleaning up the loop?


----------



## SolarNova

Look for Bitspower angled fittings. They are very sleek looking, but they are expensive. They do 30,45,60, and 90 degree angled fittings.
i.e


----------



## NE0XY

Finally got all my watercooling components =D
Just waiting for the graphics card =)


----------



## LeMonarque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> Look for Bitspower angled fittings.


Ah, thanks for the tip!

What do you guys think about routing that top>bottom run through the cable grommets just to hide it?


----------



## SolarNova

That should work, but do check make sure u have enough room to fit the pipe + any overlaping wires.


----------



## adamski07

Just finished the acrylic bending. Leak testing tomorrow. What do u think of my removable PSU shroud?I knew im gonna need it at some point of the build..


----------



## JA90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> why ?
> 
> thick rads are not the best and dont really help alot. good flow and good pressure fans *do. i choose thick rads because i like the look.
> 
> dont believe me ask martinsliquidlabs


Thick rads = More surface to dissipate heat, and "good flow" means a lot of fans and a lot of noise









Thick rad (60mm) with 1 fan is better than regular (or slim 30mm) rad on push/pull for sure...


----------



## nickt1862

Is Newegg out of their minds?

They (hopefully mistakenly) listed this case as "DISCONTINUED" at the time of this posting, maybe someone can shed some light on this.

Here's the link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119245


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JA90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> why ?
> 
> thick rads are not the best and *dont really help alot*. good flow and good pressure fans *do. i choose thick rads because i like the look.
> 
> dont believe me ask martinsliquidlabs
> 
> 
> 
> Thick rads = More surface to dissipate heat, and "good flow" means a lot of fans and a lot of noise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thick rad (60mm) with 1 fan is better than regular (or slim 30mm) rad on push/pull for sure...
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martinm210*
> 
> Regarding slim vs thick rads.
> 
> What I noticed is that thicker rads are a little easier to tune for all around performance where slim thickness rads tend to tune for either slow or high speed performance but with some loss in the opposite area. Slim is definitely your best bet for cost/benefit, but a lot of people buy for looks as much as performance and I must agree that a thicker rad does look better even though it may not perform any better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO
> 
> Thicker rads tend to have about half as much restriction, you have double the rows of tubes typically, so it's like running two slim rads in parallel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The H220 rad is also a bit more restrictive than your typical MCR series which I suspect is due to the swivel elbows, but I'm not completely sure. It is about 6-7X more restrictive than the normal MCR320:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So besides thermal performance, there are some other things to think about..
> Hope this helps...
> Martin


i will add that some people dont care about silence while others do ( i dont, i have loud speakers for a reason ! ) but just because is never a good answer about anything, they SHOULD buy what ever suits them best.

IE my personal pet peeve is when people come in and go "should i upgrade my cpu to XXXX"

how should i know? what do you use it for, what is your end goal, can you afford it

depending on those answers is your answer. so no he should not upgrade to thick rads, unless he needs/wants/ can afford it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Is Newegg out of their minds?
> 
> They (hopefully mistakenly) listed this case as "DISCONTINUED" at the time of this posting, maybe someone can shed some light on this.
> 
> Here's the link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119245


they do that alot with items that are out of stock


----------



## nickt1862

> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Is Newegg out of their minds?
> 
> They (hopefully mistakenly) listed this case as "DISCONTINUED" at the time of this posting, maybe someone can shed some light on this.
> 
> Here's the link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119245
> 
> 
> 
> they do that alot with items that are out of stock
Click to expand...

Thanks

Then they are very "stoooooooopid" imo for doing that.

They should just leave it at "out of stock" then imo.


----------



## Mega Man

yea it scared me the first few times i saw that on items i wanted, then i just got used to it


----------



## polarissucks01

Can anyone help me. My CM Storm trooper is making the following noises. It sounds like it is coming from around where the fan controller is above the HDD / SSD

captured the sounds









turn up your sound to hear as its quiet. Thanks


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polarissucks01*
> 
> Can anyone help me. My CM Storm trooper is making the following noises. It sounds like it is coming from around where the fan controller is above the HDD / SSD
> 
> captured the sounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turn up your sound to hear as its quiet. Thanks


The clanking sounds?

First we need to know your rig inner parts.


----------



## nickt1862

Does anyone know or has anyone spoke to Cooler Master (as it's hard to reach them these days) about purchasing an available Windowed left side panel for the Trooper? It's not in stock in the Cooler Master Store.

Thanks


----------



## polarissucks01

turns out it was just the hard drive.


----------



## JA90

@Mega Man, In my first post I said: "I would suggest", I didn't say he should go and buy thick rads right away, it was just a suggestion








And I don't know where did you pull those charts from, but they really don't make much sense.. I don't know how that was tested, cause I've personally tested some "slim vs thick" rads, and the results were not at all like from those charts.. Obviously, the differences were not as big as if you crank the fan speeds up to a bazillion, but they were very noticeable..

And btw, I too like (and have) a good quality and loud sound (speakers), but I don't like noise.. If you know what I mean


----------



## Mega Man

umm.. you dont know who martin of martinliquidlab.org is?

if you watercool and dont know..... wow you need to


----------



## Nvidia ATI

I am interested in purchasing the CS Storm Stryker for a future watercooled build. But for the next few months, I would like to run it air-cooled. My concern is the case does not seem to have enough airflow to the graphics card. This is important since I plan to run two 780 lightnings in SLI. I know the hard drive cages can be rotated 90 degrees so that they face the front of the case but I think the fan will still be too far away from the graphics card. Is it possible to mode the hard drive cages so that a second 120mm fan can be placed at the other end? Thanks!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> I am interested in purchasing the CS Storm Stryker for a future watercooled build. But for the next few months, I would like to run it air-cooled. My concern is the case does not seem to have enough airflow to the graphics card. This is important since I plan to run two 780 lightnings in SLI. I know the hard drive cages can be rotated 90 degrees so that they face the front of the case but I think the fan will still be too far away from the graphics card. Is it possible to mode the hard drive cages so that a second 120mm fan can be placed at the other end? Thanks!


with some doublesided tape you can mod fans onto the back of the hard drive cages as well it would be something like this

front -



back -



sorry the pictures are blurry, thats back when i only had my phone camera and i was still air cooling


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> with some doublesided tape you can mod fans onto the back of the hard drive cages as well it would be something like this
> 
> sorry the pictures are blurry, thats back when i only had my phone camera and i was still air cooling


Thanks for your quick response! I plan to "grow up" soon and join you big boys in the watercooling club







Will sticking the fans with doublesided tape make my rig noisier? I fear the case might pick up unwanted vibrations from the fans since they are not mounted using a traditional methodology.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> Thanks for your quick response! I plan to "grow up" soon and join you big boys in the watercooling club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will sticking the fans with doublesided tape make my rig noisier? I fear the case might pick up unwanted vibrations from the fans since they are not mounted using a traditional methodology.


the double sided tape is a couple mm thick and quiet squishy/foamy, i think it should absorb and soften any vibrations, when i ran the rig like that it was whisper quiet even with so many fans going.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the double sided tape is a couple mm thick and quiet squishy/foamy, i think it should absorb and soften any vibrations, when i ran the rig like that it was whisper quiet even with so many fans going.


That's good to know. Do you remember the brand of double sided tape you used? Do you think velcro might work as well?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> That's good to know. Do you remember the brand of double sided tape you used? Do you think velcro might work as well?




this is the one i got, i got the 20lb one though because it was like 25 cents more lol.

Velcro might work but i havent used it for stuff like fans, it might be noisy/vibrate loose eventually.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 
> 
> this is the one i got, i got the 20lb one though because it was like 25 cents more lol.
> 
> Velcro might work but i havent used it for stuff like fans, it might be noisy/vibrate loose eventually.


Thanks, you've been very helpful. Now I need to place the order so that I can join the Storm Stryker Club!







I'm looking into lighting options to beautify the case. So far, I've ordered the NZXT Hue.


----------



## Mega Man

nice ! your next step will be a caselabs,,,,, nothing better for watercooling, although i had ZERO space the same amount of rads in my caselabs fit in my stryker


----------



## adamski07

Project Imagination's leak test. Just passed 2 hrs of leak testing! Can't wait to finish the mod and show you all the final photos!


----------



## DeadRama

Just planning on what parts I should get for my next build, and am open for some opinions.

I5 4670K 225€
ASUS GTX 770 320€
Corsair 8GB (2x4GB) Vengeance DDR3, 1600MHz 90€
WIN7 90€
Seagate barracuda 1TB 65€
Asus Maximus VI Hero 190€
CM storm stryker 170€
XFX 750W XXX 120€
H100i 110€
Samsung 120GB 840 Evo 100€

So, what do you think?


----------



## Mega Man

what about a r9 290 :O


----------



## NE0XY

So I will soon be starting to install all of the watercooling components into my stryker, just waiting for my graphics card and exams to be over =/

I'm trying to figure out what fan setup will be best. I will have two slim 240mm radiators, on in the top and one in the bottom. And one fan in the back and one fan in the front. What will be the best way to directe the fans for best cooling?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








I made these two pictures to simulate what I mean. (The positioning is not that accurate but you get the idea)

Thanks


----------



## SolarNova

I would say ether is fine.
Top pic gives equal pressure, the bottom one gives positive presure that 'may' help with reducing dust buildup. that is, asuming u filter the rear fan.

Whati wil ldeffinatly advise though, is if ur going single layer of fans, use 'pull' so that u can clean dust from the rad easier..otherwise in 'push' u will have to remove the fans o get to where the dust will settle on the rads.


----------



## JA90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> umm.. you dont know who martin of martinliquidlab.org is?
> 
> if you watercool and dont know..... wow you need to


I'm a soon to be chemical and mechanics engineer, I base my assumptions on tests I do myself in a controled conditions.. I just don't have time to post everything (or pretty much anything) online


----------



## NE0XY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> I would say ether is fine.
> Top pic gives equal pressure, the bottom one gives positive presure that 'may' help with reducing dust buildup. that is, asuming u filter the rear fan.
> 
> Whati wil ldeffinatly advise though, is if ur going single layer of fans, use 'pull' so that u can clean dust from the rad easier..otherwise in 'push' u will have to remove the fans o get to where the dust will settle on the rads.


On the bottom picture, you don't think the fans will render eachother "useless" since they're blowing air against eachother?


----------



## YounGMessiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> with some doublesided tape you can mod fans onto the back of the hard drive cages as well it would be something like this
> 
> front -
> 
> 
> 
> back -
> 
> 
> 
> sorry the pictures are blurry, thats back when i only had my phone camera and i was still air cooling


How did you put the tape to hold the fan inside? Did you put the double sided tape like where all the screws are on the back on the cages? Im thinking of trying your method as I have one thats held up ghetto and another lying around lol


----------



## afadzil21

Hi guys. My top fan has started failing, it's making a lot of noise (looks like bearings are gone). Any advise on a replacement? Should I get another 200mm (I don't know which ones to choose) or should I just go with 2x120mm/2x140mm.

Thanks.


----------



## Step83

Question guys, the bleeper for the onboard fan controller can i cut it off without breaking the controller?


----------



## Mega Man

i would replace it with 2x120/140 if it were me

and yes you CAN but how good are you with a soldering iron


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JA90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> umm.. you dont know who martin of martinliquidlab.org is?
> 
> if you watercool and dont know..... wow you need to
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a soon to be chemical and mechanics engineer, I base my assumptions on tests I do myself in a controled conditions.. I just don't have time to post everything (or pretty much anything) online
Click to expand...

anyone else notice how many engineers you meet on the internet... wont even go into how you dodged the question.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> How did you put the tape to hold the fan inside? Did you put the double sided tape like where all the screws are on the back on the cages? Im thinking of trying your method as I have one thats held up ghetto and another lying around lol


i cut the tape to the shape of the outside frame of the fan, was a pain in the ass but it held the strongest.


----------



## SolarNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> On the bottom picture, you don't think the fans will render eachother "useless" since they're blowing air against eachother?


They are far enough apart for that not to be an issue. You will ofc be running positive presure with 4 fans pulling in and 2 out, but the air that the 2 exhaust fans cant pull out fast enough will simply go out any other way, making any non filtered points in the case where air & dust would normaly get in in a negative or neutral air pressure setup, will instead have air pushing out all the time.


----------



## NE0XY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> They are far enough apart for that not to be an issue. You will ofc be running positive presure with 4 fans pulling in and 2 out, but the air that the 2 exhaust fans cant pull out fast enough will simply go out any other way, making any non filtered points in the case where air & dust would normaly get in in a negative or neutral air pressure setup, will instead have air pushing out all the time.


Thanks. And this is good right? At least not a bad thing? =)


----------



## SolarNova

Yea its fine, you only run into problems when the intake and exhaust are extremly inballanced, i.e 5 in 1 out or visaversa.


----------



## koniu777

Hi everyone, have a question for the cm rep, is the storm trooper getting phased out? Having a hard time finding one at a reasonable price. Newegg doesn't have it, my local Microcenter and fry's don't have it, Amazon is overpriced from third party sellers.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Hi everyone, have a question for the cm rep, is the storm trooper getting phased out? Having a hard time finding one at a reasonable price. Newegg doesn't have it, my local Microcenter and fry's don't have it, Amazon is overpriced from third party sellers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Well they did say in the HAF Stacker announcement thread that they are working on a new Storm series case so it's definitely a possibility.


----------



## Step83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i would replace it with 2x120/140 if it were me
> 
> and yes you CAN but how good are you with a soldering iron


Im pretty good with an iron, OK my usual one may be a bit OTT (220W Gas iron) im sure i can find a 10W one though


----------



## Mega Man

yea i would not use gas, it has been my experience when desoldering you tend to mess up the board, but hey you might be better then me cause i suck !


----------



## HCore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Well they did say in the HAF Stacker announcement thread that they are working on a new Storm series case so it's definitely a possibility.


Hey benben84,

Can you link to the thread where the new Storm Series is mentioned? I tried finding it but did't have any luck. Would appreciate it.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Delete post. Wrong forum


----------



## SolarNova

I just recieved 2 PSU covers from CM







gunna put them in when i add my half custom loop (just GPU half atm).
Will need to take a notch out of the rear top lip on the cover thats going over the PSU to fit under the rear I.O frame. And will have to cut a half circle in the second cover to accomodate where my Res is going.

I dont want to give people undue hope , but if u ask CM nicely they may be able to send you these PSU covers from RMA'd cases (very limited ofc).
I got lucky , they had 2 available ...so dont get ur hopes up, but if u really want them and cant fab ur on (like me) then its worth asking.

Big props to CM for being willing to do it in the 1st place. Lesser companies wouldnt have botherd.


----------



## Mega Man

also to note they have 2 different sizes, 1 is shorter the other longer by about 1/8" i bought 2 and this happened


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HCore*
> 
> Hey benben84,
> 
> Can you link to the thread where the new Storm Series is mentioned? I tried finding it but did't have any luck. Would appreciate it.


LINK

I was a bit off, they never actually said they were working on a new Storm series but implied they were working on different ideas to implement different series panels for the HAF Stacker.


----------



## Step83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yea i would not use gas, it has been my experience when desoldering you tend to mess up the board, but hey you might be better then me cause i suck !


Is it literally a case of just de soldering the two contacts? I have snip i can get into the gap.


----------



## Mega Man

i am sure you could just pull it off, quick to get to

take top off, remove the 4 screws holding the pcb down, mine was on the side next to the headphone ports ( on the back side obviously )

there may be different revs though


----------



## botste

Hello all, I got my case for a month or so now and I love it









One a question about the brown cable, it's supposed to be connected to the 200mm and 140mm at the top and back of the case.
However when I connect it, the fans don't work. Am I missing something here?
Also the grey cable does not seem to do anything.

I have also bought two additional 120mm fans (same as the ones that come with the case) and placed them at the bottom of the case. They make a LOT of noise, like a humming sound. It seems they are running at 100% constantly as well. Did anyone else had problems with that?

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *botste*
> 
> Hello all, I got my case for a month or so now and I love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One a question about the brown cable, it's supposed to be connected to the 200mm and 140mm at the top and back of the case.
> However when I connect it, the fans don't work. Am I missing something here?
> Also the grey cable does not seem to do anything.
> 
> I have also bought two additional 120mm fans (same as the ones that come with the case) and placed them at the bottom of the case. They make a LOT of noise, like a humming sound. It seems they are running at 100% constantly as well. Did anyone else had problems with that?
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions.


Pull the bottom filter out and run them, see if the noise goes away. I have issues with noise with the bottom filters, might be a simple fix.


----------



## SolarNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> also to note they have 2 different sizes, 1 is shorter the other longer by about 1/8" i bought 2 and this happened


My ones apparently came from RMA'd HAF XM casses, they are both the same size and seem to fit perfectly along the bottom length wise. I just need to trim a couple mm's off the top of one of them to fit under the rear I/O.


----------



## HCore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> LINK
> 
> I was a bit off, they never actually said they were working on a new Storm series but implied they were working on different ideas to implement different series panels for the HAF Stacker.


No worries. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> also to note they have 2 different sizes, 1 is shorter the other longer by about 1/8" i bought 2 and this happened
> 
> 
> 
> My ones apparently came from RMA'd HAF XM casses, they are both the same size and seem to fit perfectly along the bottom length wise. I just need to trim a couple mm's off the top of one of them to fit under the rear I/O.
Click to expand...

both mine fit fine as well, and i could hide the size difference, jsut something to warn people about


----------



## xxToranachxx

Just ordered the Stryker. Wanted the Trooper but it was too much money and out of stock everywhere. I really like both of them but liked the ability to add a couple extra fans if I wanted too. My pc sits on the floor under the left side of my desk so you really cant see it so the window panel doesn't matter too much to me. However if it looks really good I may just move it up onto my desk. Does anyone have advice on weather to leave the fans on the side panel as is or should I move them to intake air from the front. I was going to make both of them front intake fans.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxToranachxx*
> 
> Just ordered the Stryker. Wanted the Trooper but it was too much money and out of stock everywhere. I really like both of them but liked the ability to add a couple extra fans if I wanted too. My pc sits on the floor under the left side of my desk so you really cant see it so the window panel doesn't matter too much to me. *However if it looks really good I may just move it up onto my desk.* Does anyone have advice on weather to leave the fans on the side panel as is or should I move them to intake air from the front. I was going to make both of them front intake fans.


I highly suggest you place it on the desk...trust me...it looks really good! lol

I would have both fans turned to intake on the front. I think the only way you could get away with not having them intake is utilizing the bottom fans as intake as well as the Trooper(which you don't have) side fans.


----------



## xxToranachxx

I think I may just do that. This is ,after all, a beautiful case. It would be a shame not to display it. Thanks for the response. I will be turning both of the fans to front intake. I just cant see any reason not to and it looks better IMO. Love the avatar btw. I am guilty of being a huge Star Wars nerd. The originals anyway... I guess that kinda goes without saying.


----------



## botste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *botste*
> 
> Hello all, I got my case for a month or so now and I love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One a question about the brown cable, it's supposed to be connected to the 200mm and 140mm at the top and back of the case.
> However when I connect it, the fans don't work. Am I missing something here?
> Also the grey cable does not seem to do anything.
> 
> I have also bought two additional 120mm fans (same as the ones that come with the case) and placed them at the bottom of the case. They make a LOT of noise, like a humming sound. It seems they are running at 100% constantly as well. Did anyone else had problems with that?
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions.


Ok, checked closer and the black/grey cables are actually working for powering / controlling the fans.
However the brown/black cable does not power anything? Help plz!


----------



## Mega Man

if you are talking about the fan controller then and the fan headers, your fan controller may be defective, not to sound like a arse, but you do have the 4 pin molex connected ?


----------



## nickt1862

Has anyone used Bitfenix Spectre Pro LED fans in the front to then use the Storm Trooper/Stryker case LED ON/OFF switch to the LED wires on that fan so to be able to turn those ON/OFF like the Red/White LED fans that come natively with those cases respectively? IT would only be for the front fans at this point though I'd like to hear from anyone if they controlled the LEDS on more fans on that switch.

Logically I think it would work but because that ON/OFF switch on the Trooper/Stryker case is electronically controlled (verses a mechanical switch that I wouldn't have questioned), I'm questioning it just in case.

Thanks so much!


----------



## adamski07

My project is done. More photos on my log here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1405257/sponsored-project-imagination-by-adamski07-completed/110#post_21387612


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Has anyone used Bitfenix Spectre Pro LED fans in the front to then use the Storm Trooper/Stryker case LED ON/OFF switch to the LED wires on that fan so to be able to turn those ON/OFF like the Red/White LED fans that come natively with those cases respectively? IT would only be for the front fans at this point though I'd like to hear from anyone if they controlled the LEDS on more fans on that switch.
> 
> Logically I think it would work but because that ON/OFF switch on the Trooper/Stryker case is electronically controlled (verses a mechanical switch that I wouldn't have questioned), I'm questioning it just in case.
> 
> Thanks so much!


iirc that wont work

the ones you are talking about just need a switch ( latching ) IE like a lightswitch
the ones CM uses supplies power and will damages those fans, with that said iirc it is just 5v supplied, so you can use a 5v relay to make the contact
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> My project is done. More photos on my log here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1405257/sponsored-project-imagination-by-adamski07-completed/110#post_21387612
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*


Thank you!


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Has anyone used Bitfenix Spectre Pro LED fans in the front to then use the Storm Trooper/Stryker case LED ON/OFF switch to the LED wires on that fan so to be able to turn those ON/OFF like the Red/White LED fans that come natively with those cases respectively? IT would only be for the front fans at this point though I'd like to hear from anyone if they controlled the LEDS on more fans on that switch.
> 
> Logically I think it would work but because that ON/OFF switch on the Trooper/Stryker case is electronically controlled (verses a mechanical switch that I wouldn't have questioned), I'm questioning it just in case.
> 
> Thanks so much!


As Mega Man said, don't put those fans directly on the led controller. It's a known fact that putting power on the led controller will damage it, so use a relay as stated. That's also what I'm planning to do at some point for my cold cathodes.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Has anyone used Bitfenix Spectre Pro LED fans in the front to then use the Storm Trooper/Stryker case LED ON/OFF switch to the LED wires on that fan so to be able to turn those ON/OFF like the Red/White LED fans that come natively with those cases respectively? IT would only be for the front fans at this point though I'd like to hear from anyone if they controlled the LEDS on more fans on that switch.
> 
> Logically I think it would work but because that ON/OFF switch on the Trooper/Stryker case is electronically controlled (verses a mechanical switch that I wouldn't have questioned), I'm questioning it just in case.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Mega Man said, don't put those fans directly on the led controller. It's a known fact that putting power on the led controller will damage it, so use a relay as stated. That's also what I'm planning to do at some point for my cold cathodes.
Click to expand...

Yep or I'll purchase the Bitfenix fan controller with the switch already incorporated there.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Has anyone used Bitfenix Spectre Pro LED fans in the front to then use the Storm Trooper/Stryker case LED ON/OFF switch to the LED wires on that fan so to be able to turn those ON/OFF like the Red/White LED fans that come natively with those cases respectively? IT would only be for the front fans at this point though I'd like to hear from anyone if they controlled the LEDS on more fans on that switch.
> 
> Logically I think it would work but because that ON/OFF switch on the Trooper/Stryker case is electronically controlled (verses a mechanical switch that I wouldn't have questioned), I'm questioning it just in case.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iirc that wont work
> 
> the ones you are talking about just need a switch ( latching ) IE like a lightswitch
> the ones CM uses supplies power and will damages those fans, with that said iirc it is just 5v supplied, so you can use a 5v relay to make the contact
Click to expand...

Thanks so much, this is why I was questioning it because that panel is powered.


----------



## xxToranachxx

Stryker came in last night. Unfortunately due to work I will not be able to strip down the old Apevia X-telstar and put the stryker together. I cant wait though. The x-telstar has been an ok case but its time for a change. The stryker is very well put together and a lot more solid than the old telstar. I've seen a lot of posts saying that the plastic parts and the metal parts were a slightly different color. Mine is pretty well the same. It was inside with non natural light but I could not tell a difference in color from the two materials. Anyone have any advice on making the transition from one case to another any easier? See my sig for rig details. Thanks. T


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxToranachxx*
> 
> Stryker came in last night. Unfortunately due to work I will not be able to strip down the old Apevia X-telstar and put the stryker together. I cant wait though. The x-telstar has been an ok case but its time for a change. The stryker is very well put together and a lot more solid than the old telstar. I've seen a lot of posts saying that the plastic parts and the metal parts were a slightly different color. Mine is pretty well the same. It was inside with non natural light but I could not tell a difference in color from the two materials. Anyone have any advice on making the transition from one case to another any easier? See my sig for rig details. Thanks. T


run all possible wires under the mobo ( hd audio header, usb header, i/o heards, ect ) take your time


----------



## xxToranachxx

Yeah, that's the plan. I am looking forward to it because in the apevia case there is virtually no room, a couple millimeters, between the mobo tray and the other side panel so I had to stuff and tie down all the cables in one of the disk drive bays. Needless to say it wasn't as clean as I would like it. You work with what you have though. Cant wait to get this all together. I will have to do it on Monday though. I haven't had a day off in a few weeks and Monday is my first. 1 case, a bunch of pc parts, a movie playing in the background, I cant think of anywhere else I would rather be lol. Thanks for the response, I appreciate it. T


----------



## Purostaff

just picked up the case today... so sexy

waiting for my 290x, ram, and SSD to begin assembling my first liquid cool PC

also.. holy **** at adamski07's build... plz have my babies


----------



## Dubstepov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> My project is done. More photos on my log here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1405257/sponsored-project-imagination-by-adamski07-completed/110#post_21387612
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Amazing, trully amazing!!!


----------



## nickt1862

Well fellow members I have sold my Trooper case to my brother, however this is because I'm looking to acquire by purchase a Stryker case. Something about the Stryker case that says "come to me"














verses the Trooper though the Trooper is a "







" case.









When I do eventually get it maybe (may or maynot) I'll cut out the closed up eSata spot on the Top Panel as I already have a spare Trooper Top I/O that has the eSata plug that I'll just install on the Stryker. Has anyone done this with photo(s) of the finished mod, I greatly appreciate it if there was some photo of this someplace that I haven't located yet.

Also I have a huge dust problem that the top of the case or any case gets so much dust that is visible within a day even with hardwood floors and my constant "undusting/cleaning the floor" does nothing to diminish such so the Whiteness of the Stryker will hide that much better.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Well fellow members I have sold my Trooper case to my brother, however this is because I'm looking to acquire by purchase a Stryker case. Something about the Stryker case that says "come to me"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> verses the Trooper though the Trooper is a "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I do eventually get it maybe (may or maynot) I'll cut out the closed up eSata spot on the Top Panel as I already have a spare Trooper Top I/O that has the eSata plug that I'll just install on the Stryker. Has anyone done this with photo(s) of the finished mod, I greatly appreciate it if there was some photo of this someplace that I haven't located yet.
> 
> Also I have a huge dust problem that the top of the case or any case gets so much dust that is visible within a day even with hardwood floors and my constant "undusting/cleaning the floor" does nothing to diminish such so the Whiteness of the Stryker will hide that much better.


you only need a panel mount esata to sata cable i was going to do this mod, then i realized how not practical front panel estat is esp with the height of this front panel . it is my belief that this is why it was left off i am sure some one has a use for it, however most people are fine with the esata on the back of the mobo


----------



## xxToranachxx

Got a little impatient last night and started my build. I took apart and cleaned all the components from the X-telstar. Replaced the rear 140mm stock CM fan and replaced with a cougar Vortex 120mm fan. Thinking about replacing the 200mm fan on the top with a pair of Noctua fans as well. That will come later though. Turned the side intake fans around for front intake and mounted the PSU. I will post some pics later when I get home from work. Its looking good so far. So much room in this case compared the the old one. I love it so far.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Well fellow members I have sold my Trooper case to my brother, however this is because I'm looking to acquire by purchase a Stryker case. Something about the Stryker case that says "come to me"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> verses the Trooper though the Trooper is a "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I do eventually get it maybe (may or maynot) I'll cut out the closed up eSata spot on the Top Panel as I already have a spare Trooper Top I/O that has the eSata plug that I'll just install on the Stryker. Has anyone done this with photo(s) of the finished mod, I greatly appreciate it if there was some photo of this someplace that I haven't located yet.
> 
> Also I have a huge dust problem that the top of the case or any case gets so much dust that is visible within a day even with hardwood floors and my constant "undusting/cleaning the floor" does nothing to diminish such so the Whiteness of the Stryker will hide that much better.
> 
> 
> 
> you only need a panel mount esata to sata cable i was going to do this mod, then i realized how not practical front panel estat is esp with the height of this front panel . it is my belief that this is why it was left off i am sure some one has a use for it, however most people are fine with the esata on the back of the mobo
Click to expand...

Well I already have that panel esata cable from the spare Trooper top I/O that already has it to just taking the cable off that and into the native Stryker top panel I/O or just switch the two entirely - so with what you said is why it was a "maybe" with me as the cutting that Stryker Top panel esata hole nicely would be in "question" of how well. I never ever have used esata but wanted the top panel to "look complete" if anything though it might not be worth it.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Well fellow members I have sold my Trooper case to my brother, however this is because I'm looking to acquire by purchase a Stryker case. Something about the Stryker case that says "come to me"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> verses the Trooper though the Trooper is a "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I do eventually get it maybe (may or maynot) I'll cut out the closed up eSata spot on the Top Panel as I already have a spare Trooper Top I/O that has the eSata plug that I'll just install on the Stryker. Has anyone done this with photo(s) of the finished mod, I greatly appreciate it if there was some photo of this someplace that I haven't located yet.
> 
> Also I have a huge dust problem that the top of the case or any case gets so much dust that is visible within a day even with hardwood floors and my constant "undusting/cleaning the floor" does nothing to diminish such so the Whiteness of the Stryker will hide that much better.
> 
> 
> 
> you only need a panel mount esata to sata cable i was going to do this mod, then i realized how not practical front panel estat is esp with the height of this front panel . it is my belief that this is why it was left off i am sure some one has a use for it, however most people are fine with the esata on the back of the mobo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I already have that panel esata cable from the spare Trooper top I/O that already has it to just taking the cable off that and into the native Stryker top panel I/O or just switch the two entirely - so with what you said is why it was a "maybe" with me as the cutting that Stryker Top panel esata hole nicely would be in "question" of how well. I never ever have used esata but wanted the top panel to "look complete" if anything though it might not be worth it.
Click to expand...

i would be willing to bet you could just hit it and it would come out pretty clean, if not file it down


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Well fellow members I have sold my Trooper case to my brother, however this is because I'm looking to acquire by purchase a Stryker case. Something about the Stryker case that says "come to me"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> verses the Trooper though the Trooper is a "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I do eventually get it maybe (may or maynot) I'll cut out the closed up eSata spot on the Top Panel as I already have a spare Trooper Top I/O that has the eSata plug that I'll just install on the Stryker. Has anyone done this with photo(s) of the finished mod, I greatly appreciate it if there was some photo of this someplace that I haven't located yet.
> 
> Also I have a huge dust problem that the top of the case or any case gets so much dust that is visible within a day even with hardwood floors and my constant "undusting/cleaning the floor" does nothing to diminish such so the Whiteness of the Stryker will hide that much better.
> 
> 
> 
> you only need a panel mount esata to sata cable i was going to do this mod, then i realized how not practical front panel estat is esp with the height of this front panel . it is my belief that this is why it was left off i am sure some one has a use for it, however most people are fine with the esata on the back of the mobo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I already have that panel esata cable from the spare Trooper top I/O that already has it to just taking the cable off that and into the native Stryker top panel I/O or just switch the two entirely - so with what you said is why it was a "maybe" with me as the cutting that Stryker Top panel esata hole nicely would be in "question" of how well. I never ever have used esata but wanted the top panel to "look complete" if anything though it might not be worth it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i would be willing to bet you could just hit it and it would come out pretty clean, if not file it down
Click to expand...

Till I have such case and see that area of the panel I don't know if I want to bet on that.









Maybe I'll put that case in the center of a real battle, maybe a bullet will knock that out cleanly.









With the stock in many places low (maybe we're supposed to be made to believe that) I'm hopefully awaiting a sale on that case as right now it's a bit high potentially taking advantage of again the so-called low stock. There's also a small possibility I go into a CM 690 III case when it's officially released next month here in the USA - maybe both as I have a primary and backup rigs. lol!


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purostaff*
> 
> just picked up the case today... so sexy
> 
> waiting for my 290x, ram, and SSD to begin assembling my first liquid cool PC
> 
> also.. holy **** at adamski07's build... plz have my babies


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dubstepov*
> 
> Amazing, trully amazing!!!


Thank you!







I'll be working on my next project on January or Feb so watch out for that as well. Please support me on the CM Case Mod Competition 2013.


----------



## xxToranachxx

Finished up replacing my X-Telstar last night. I love the Stryker!! It is sooooo roomy compared to the old case. Looks better and is running cooler. The only thing it is not is quieter. I had replaced all my fans in the Apevia with Cougar vortex fans and a Noctua for top exhaust. I will probably be replacing at least the top 200 mm fan on the top of the Stryker with a couple of Noctua 120mm's. I did add 2 of the cougars to the Stryker, one as exhaust in the back and one as an intake on the bottom. The temp's have come down by 1 degree at idle and 5 degrees under full load during Prime95. I will post a couple pics with this. Thanks to everyone with advice for me with the build. I really appreciate it guys.

T

IMAG00801.jpg 1680k .jpg file


IMAG00791.jpg 1611k .jpg file


IMAG00741.jpg 1411k .jpg file


IMAG00761.jpg 1390k .jpg file


Sorry about the poor quality of the Pics. These were taken with my Droid DNA. Great camera for a cell phone, not so great compared to a good DSLR camera. I spent the money on the pc not the camera lol. Maybe getting one for my wife for her birthday next year. Let me know what you guys think. I know its not perfectly done but it's leagues better than the old case with absolutely no cable management whatsoever. Again thanks everyone. T


----------



## Parasyte

Got a question. I just received 2 Corsair AF120 Quiet Edition fans for my Trooper. After looking at the cables on them, I am wondering if they are going to be too short to go in the front of the case on the HDD cages. Has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Parasyte*
> 
> Got a question. I just received 2 Corsair AF120 Quiet Edition fans for my Trooper. After looking at the cables on them, I am wondering if they are going to be too short to go in the front of the case on the HDD cages. Has anyone else had this issue?


Where do you plan to plug them into? The cables that extend from the top controller should reach the fans no problem.


----------



## Parasyte

If I can put them in the controller, than I will do that. I was originally thinking of plugging them into one of the headers on the mobo.


----------



## NE0XY

So I just realized that the LED cable for the reservoir is too short to make it to its destination, since it's a bay reservoir, is it possible to connect it to the top panel thingy? That will be the shortest route for it.

Same thing for the pump that goes in the reservoir, (http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17549/ex-pmp-214/Swiftech_MCP655-PWM-DRIVE_12v_Water_Pump_Module_-_PWM_Enabled_Single_Version.html?id=xSF3gMu3&mv_pc=151). What kind of extension will I need? _"The pump is completely plug-and-play, and connects directly to any computer power-supply through standard 4 pin power connectors and a PWM 4-Pin header."_

Will these two work for the pump?
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=34_804_805&products_id=28924
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=34_451&products_id=32898

Additionally, will I even have use of the pwm? What I mean is, is there anywhere for me to connect the pwm thingy so I can control the pump speed? The motherboard I have is: ASUS P8Z77-V PRO

Thanks


----------



## Step83

The two GT1850s were to noisy so i thought id replace then with one fan and bring a little light into the case at the same time



Happy Holidays people


----------



## B 0 n 3 z 55

Hello everyone. Case is hot off the press(or MicroCenter sales floor depending on your perspective......







)

I have afew pieces here and more to come. Always fantastic/solid/professional information all over OCN.

If you could please add (when you get a sec) it would be appreciated, and thank you all for contributing!


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> with some doublesided tape you can mod fans onto the back of the hard drive cages as well it would be something like this
> 
> back -
> 
> 
> 
> sorry the pictures are blurry, thats back when i only had my phone camera and i was still air cooling


I am having trouble attaching the 120mm fans to the back of the hd cages. I have one hard drive in the hd cage and the hard drive mount interferes with the fan. The two prongs used to remove the hd cage interferes with the fan. Moreover, the SATA cable from the hard drive sticks out the back of the hd cage making mounting the fan impossible.


----------



## adamski07

For those who missed my latest project, please check it out here: Project Imagination
Really love this case. Hope to inspire you guys on modifying your case as well. Thank you!


----------



## BEETTO25

this might be a questions that it was answer already but i was wondering do you guys do custom design to the computer tower case and sell them or do i have to buy one and send it to you guys so you can do a custom design for me? im really new to this forum. in case you make them and i can get it from you guys already custom i was wondering how much would cost me if i as for a ferrari red case?


----------



## NE0XY

The reservoir/pump combo that I have has a wire that I'm not sure what it's for.
I think it's this one: "3 Pin Tacho Output". What's this wire for and will I need to plug it in somewhere? =P

This is the reservoir: http://www.xs-pc.com/water-pumps/d5-...voirpump-combo

Edit: Solved


----------



## Xymonex

CPU: AMD FX 8350
Cooler: CoolerMaster Hyper N520
GPU1: Nvidia Geforce EVGA GTX 670 SC 4GB
GPU2: Nvidia Geforce EVGA GTX 670 SC 4GB
GPU3: Nvidia Geforce Palit GTX 580 3GB
RAM: 32 GB DDR3 Kingston 1333/1600 4x8
SSD: SanDisk Extreme 120 GBHDD: 3 x Sata II 1 TB 7200 RPM Seagate
Motherboard: Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7
Case: XL-ATX Storm Stryker CoolerMaster
PSU: Thermaltake TPX-1475M
Panel Frontal: NZXT Sentry LX
Cooler: 2x Cooler Master 120mm Blue


----------



## jktmas

new graphics card, new HDD, and new and improved cable management!
For a graphics card, i didn't have too much of a budget, so i went with a refurb ASUS radeon 7950 DC2 for $260
enjoy the pictures




Spoiler: More Pics inside















And a new setup, i went with two monitors on my desk this time, and my tv on the other side of my tower for movies and netflix stuff.


----------



## Galxra

Hello guys, awesome thread! I have some plans to mod my case, paint all the mesh in dark blue and change the smd's to blue and put in some rgb's leds for the power-button. Can you recommend me what type of paint I should use?


----------



## Carven

Carven's Build


----------



## thrasherv3

Does anyone know if CM sell the removable dust filters for the Trooper? I thought I saw the product page on the store months ago but searching has come up empty.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherv3*
> 
> Does anyone know if CM sell the removable dust filters for the Trooper? I thought I saw the product page on the store months ago but searching has come up empty.


you can always call and ask, they are really helpful, i dont remember seeing it on the webstore though


----------



## royce5950




----------



## royce5950

I also have a nice custom cut side panel that I'll be working on tonight. Also a ton of other things like bending the acrylic tubing and bending and acrylic power supply cover. I have a few little hidden bonuses ill post later. Been drifting around here a while. Had to start sharing!







whats everyones opinion on running that large res upside down with the inside tube sucking from the top? Ive seen it in many builds. But always been skeptical.


----------



## royce5950

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherv3*
> 
> Does anyone know if CM sell the removable dust filters for the Trooper? I thought I saw the product page on the store months ago but searching has come up empty.


if you want to you're more than welcome to send me a postage-paid package and I'll gladly send you the filters that came on my case that I'm not using. I'm not using any of the filters that came on my case due to rattling and other difficulties my radiators faced in maintaining a cool water loop with the lack of airflow. Send me a pm and ill shootmy address. I have 5 ft of brand new yellow tubing and some new red fans ill also throw at ya.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royce5950*
> 
> I also have a nice custom cut side panel that I'll be working on tonight. Also a ton of other things like bending the acrylic tubing and bending and acrylic power supply cover. I have a few little hidden bonuses ill post later. Been drifting around here a while. Had to start sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats everyones opinion on running that large res upside down with the inside tube sucking from the top? Ive seen it in many builds. But always been skeptical.


never used it, nice rig though and welcome!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royce5950*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thrasherv3*
> 
> Does anyone know if CM sell the removable dust filters for the Trooper? I thought I saw the product page on the store months ago but searching has come up empty.
> 
> 
> 
> if you want to you're more than welcome to send me a postage-paid package and I'll gladly send you the filters that came on my case that I'm not using. I'm not using any of the filters that came on my case due to rattling and other difficulties my radiators faced in maintaining a cool water loop with the lack of airflow. Send me a pm and ill shootmy address. I have 5 ft of brand new yellow tubing and some new red fans ill also throw at ya.
Click to expand...

why cant he just make a shipping label that way he does not have to pay shipping both ways and email to you ?


----------



## royce5950

Whatever work's they would do a fellow trooper better than they are valuing me.


----------



## adamski07

Hello Storm Brothers and Sisters! I need your help!









WOW! just WOW. Project Imagination is one of the nominee for bit-tech.net 's Mod Of The Year! Huge thanks to those people who nominated my project. Being on the list is such a big honor already. Thank you, Bit-Tech! Please vote for "Imagination - CM Storm Trooper Mod by adamski07" by visiting and liking bit-tech.net facebook page.

Vote here: http://www.facebook.com/bittech/app_1446528955569090

Project Imagination : http://www.bit-tech.net/modding/2013/12/27/mod-of-the-year-2013/8

Looking forward for your vote. Please share this post to your friends and ask them to vote for their favorite ones! Thank you.

-adamski07


----------



## NE0XY

Anyone know the max length of the PSU that you can fit in the Stryker? If I have a 2x120mm radiator in the bottom aswell.

Thanks


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> Anyone know the max length of the PSU that you can fit in the Stryker? If I have a 2x120mm radiator in the bottom aswell.
> 
> Thanks


i have had 2x120-x45/60 and a 1250w xfx it was tight but doable


----------



## royce5950

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> Anyone know the max length of the PSU that you can fit in the Stryker? If I have a 2x120mm radiator in the bottom aswell.
> 
> Thanks


I hope I'm not sounding like I'm being rude when I say this but you Will be best off measuring and just remenbering to account for space that would possibly be taken up when using a modular power supply or whatever may or may not be there. This for example


----------



## Purostaff

First WC build (In progress)



Full album and specs here:


http://imgur.com/QpfQl


Am I doing it right? :O


----------



## Mega Man

no your missing the .....

yea your fine let us know if you need any advice/help !


----------



## jktmas

got some white leds in from amazon... i got a little more than i expected...


----------



## SAMsite

Can i Join


----------



## SAMsite




----------



## Mega Man

welcome !!


----------



## SAMsite

much obliged


----------



## Elvandar

Does anyone know for certain if a Swiftech H320 cooler would fit inside this case? I was wanting to build a system with that setup but a PC builder I know said they would not recommend it due to it being a tight fit.


----------



## savagemic

I'm in!


Whoops added old picture with the 7770's.

Here's an updated picture.



No mods or water cooling yet. I'm still doing research on that as I'm new to that portion of PC building. Any suggestions ideas would be awesome.


----------



## szeged

lol i was wondering why the msi twin frozr cards listed in your sig looked like sapphire cards









looks good


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga69*
> 
> got some white leds in from amazon... i got a little more than i expected...


Looks great but why not flip the PSU so you dont have to look at that ugly sticker


----------



## szeged

can just pull the sticker off, or put a black one over it


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> can just pull the sticker off, or put a black one over it


Does not really matter which way the PSU face it wont overheat if its flipped

I always have the fan face up so i dont have to look at the ugly sticker


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Does not really matter which way the PSU face it wont overheat if its flipped
> 
> I always have the fan face up so i dont have to look at the ugly sticker


the joys of the sth10 is you dont have to see the PSU either way


----------



## Overkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the joys of the sth10 is you dont have to see the PSU either way


Fully sleeved cables look too damn good to hide. Unless of course someone is using extensions or doesn't know how to route cables .. .then I guess you could get away with it.


----------



## bayz11

Hello.can you guys add me please.i already fill the form.here is the picture.thank you


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Does not really matter which way the PSU face it wont overheat if its flipped
> 
> I always have the fan face up so i dont have to look at the ugly sticker


I've been wanting to do this but the wires come out of the wrong side of the psu on mine so the extra length would make me have to use the extender cable, plus I'd have to do some major wiring management changes so screw that. It's just not worth it for me at this point.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Does not really matter which way the PSU face it wont overheat if its flipped
> 
> I always have the fan face up so i dont have to look at the ugly sticker
> 
> 
> 
> the joys of the sth10 is you dont have to see the PSU either way
Click to expand...

hahahahahahah this !


----------



## codexe

Happy New Year Storm Trooper heros!









I have built my Storm Trooper config though nothing fancy here, just a simple rig. I changed the system fans, so here I have 3 Enermax Vegas Duo-s, they are very good and quiet, for me more than enough. I have bought a Corsair H100i cooler for water cooling, and also bought a Lamptron fc5v2 to control the fans of the H100i since I have known some issues of the CorsairLink from my friends system, so I preapred for that. Though CL is working fine in my rigafter 2 days of struggling, so I don't use the fc5v2 at the moment. Due to fc5v2, Enermax sys fans, and the RGB Hue controller I can change the color of the whole system to red, blue, or purple. And before I forget. I also changed the fans of the H100i, they are Corsair SP120L High Performance PWM fans.

Sys specs (Storm Trooper):

MOBO: Z68 Asrock Fatal1ty Professional Gen3
CPU: Intel i7 3770k
RAM: 16GB Corsair Vengeance 1866 MHz
VGA: Sapphire Radeon 7970 GHz Ed. 6GB Vapor-X
SSD: Crucial M4 256GB
HDD: 2x2 TB Seagate
PSU: Corsair HX850
Cooler: Corsair H100i
Display: Dell 2412M
Keyboard: Roccat Isku FX (hungarian)
Mouse: Logitech G400

I also have another rig for 3D rendering, this is a CM Storm Enforcer konfig. I model, prepare, test scenes for rendering on Storm Trooper rig, copy to CM Storm Enforcer config and final animation / image render will be creating here. The 2 system is in network and connected with an Aten CS682U kwm switch, so I control the 2 systems with 1 keyboard and mouse and of course one monitor is enough.











PS.: Sorry for bad english.


----------



## Mega Man

welcome !!!!

small update
currently i am using my stryker with my 2011, it is just temporary till i buy my new tx10-d, however it is housing 2x360 rads ( all swiftech system ) with NONE in the front, gotta say this is a beastly case, although it is the last non cl case i will buy it is probably one of the few besides CL i would recommend, sure it has a few downsides ( no native 360 support )

i cant wait till my htpc is done and i have this hanging by my tv !
what i wanna see is someone mod the new consuls into a trooper and watercool them, you would have to gut it but i mean.... epic !


----------



## NE0XY

It's getting there =)
Just waiting for the graphics card and backplate and PSU


----------



## Overkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> 
> 
> It's getting there =)
> Just waiting for the graphics card and backplate and PSU


I like that reservoir and its size/placement. Looks really good there. Kind of jelly, lol.


----------



## NE0XY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overkill*
> 
> I like that reservoir and its size/placement. Looks really good there. Kind of jelly, lol.


Thanks, I'm happy with the way it turned out. I had to drill some holes in the case for it work so I was really nervous =P


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> 
> 
> It's getting there =)
> Just waiting for the graphics card and backplate and PSU


Very nice, I see that you have what appears to be an XSPC Photon Reservoir with a D5 Pump mounted under it?

Can you post links to exactly what parts you used for that setup? I went to XS-PC's website and didn't see anything that looked similar, only the Photon reservoir by itself and the D5 Pump ring.

Edit..

nevermind, found it

http://www.xs-pc.com/water-pumps/d5-photon-170-reservoirpump-combo


----------



## NE0XY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> Very nice, I see that you have what appears to be an XSPC Photon Reservoir with a D5 Pump mounted under it?
> 
> Can you post links to exactly what parts you used for that setup? I went to XS-PC's website and didn't see anything that looked similar, only the Photon reservoir by itself and the D5 Pump ring.
> 
> Edit..
> 
> nevermind, found it
> 
> http://www.xs-pc.com/water-pumps/d5-photon-170-reservoirpump-combo


Yep, that's the one =)


----------



## NE0XY

So I just filled the CPU loop but there's a bubble in the CPU block that I can't get out =/
Should I just leave the pump running and it will sort itself out?

Edit: It worked itself out


----------



## Carven

update --->


----------



## szeged

looks good, like the bottom psu cover.


----------



## royce5950

here is a picture of my custom side panel I'm working on. It may look rough in the picture but I'm just currently using my dremel to sand and smooth out the edges. So I'll post a picture after I painted and then after I put the acrylic window in. That and the screen fans I mean the fan for the screen for the fan lol haha you get it.


----------



## royce5950

sorry for the crappy picture my galaxy tab 3 doesn't come with a flash for some reason lol so instead when I take pictures I use my headlamp


----------



## Carven

thx !


----------



## NE0XY

Is it better to have the PSU with fan up or down?


----------



## Carven

down , power supply doens't get that hot anyway , and there are holes on the bottom with a dust filter ( max air intake for psu ) , the other thing you will run in to is that your power cable for the motherboard will be at the side of the window ... ( if you put a psu with a normal fan setup in it , wich is fan at the bodom )


----------



## Carven

btw i know my english isn't that good , but you get the point


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> Is it better to have the PSU with fan up or down?


Does not matter at all


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

Finally got around to installing my second 780 today. The bad news is that this is the last upgrade I am going to do with my stryker. Going to start saving up for HW-E and Maxwell SLi for the end of the year and going to do a new build with a new case


----------



## NE0XY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carven*
> 
> down , power supply doens't get that hot anyway , and there are holes on the bottom with a dust filter ( max air intake for psu ) , the other thing you will run in to is that your power cable for the motherboard will be at the side of the window ... ( if you put a psu with a normal fan setup in it , wich is fan at the bodom )


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Does not matter at all


Thanks =)


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royce5950*
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the crappy picture my galaxy tab 3 doesn't come with a flash for some reason lol so instead when I take pictures I use my headlamp


A flash is a very tricky thing to use right. Instead turn your rig on, put something white for example MS Paint on your monitor and point the monitor at your rig. That will give you even lighting. Or even better, put your rig next to a window, but then you need to watch out for shadows.

EDIT: Oh, and avoid direct sunlight, because you'll get very harsh lighting.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purostaff*
> 
> First WC build (In progress)
> 
> 
> 
> Full album and specs here:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/QpfQl
> 
> 
> Am I doing it right? :O


You're doing it wrong!

Just kidding, Big fan of what you got going on. I wish I had a 380i, wasn't out yet (nor the 370i I don't think) when I built mine.

I have a Stryker here waiting for components, I never thought I'd WC my #2 PC but .. yeah.. - Actually came to this thread for inspiration. INSPIRE ME.


----------



## NE0XY

How much performance would I lose if I were to put my new EVGA GTX 780Ti Classy in a PCI e 2.0 slot instead of a 3.0 slot?


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> How much performance would I lose if I were to put my new EVGA GTX 780Ti Classy in a PCI e 2.0 slot instead of a 3.0 slot?


all between 0.1% to 2%


----------



## NE0XY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1lv3rflame*
> 
> all between 0.1% to 2%


Thanks, I was afraid it would be worse than that =P


----------



## thecyb0rg

I have an issue with the xdock for the swappable hdd. When I plug in the molex power and turn on my pc, status lights on different parts inside turn on but the pc doesn't actually turn on. I've tried different cables and ports on the power supply but nothing works. As long as the xdock has power connected the pc wont boot.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Cyb0rg*
> 
> I have an issue with the xdock for the swappable hdd. When I plug in the molex power and turn on my pc, status lights on different parts inside turn on but the pc doesn't actually turn on. I've tried different cables and ports on the power supply but nothing works. As long as the xdock has power connected the pc wont boot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


So it refuses to POST even if you only connect the molex? I'm not an expert on these things, but then it must be something causing the other components to not get sufficient power. I doubt the xdock would draw too much power, seeing how simply using the PC will cause the power usage to rise more, so I'd say there must be an electrical problem on the pcb. Try removing it and checking for any flaws in the soldering or metal pressing against it, I think it might be a short-circuit.


----------



## thecyb0rg

Correct. Lights come on on graphics card and a couple other areas but no post.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## thecyb0rg

It's a brand new case. If it is bad it's not a good week for me. Hard Drive died. .. lg g2 died. .. Now this maybe.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## NE0XY

Does anyone know how thick the EK backplate for 780 classy is?


----------



## Dubstepov

Some modding in progress


----------



## S1lv3rflame

A case mod part that I'll begin on in a month or two.
Thoughts?
Ideas?
Anything?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1lv3rflame*
> 
> 
> A case mod part that I'll begin on in a month or two.
> Thoughts?
> Ideas?
> Anything?


that looks like my idea back cover for hiding mobo wires + pedestal !


----------



## redstaing

Hello there every one i have problem with my fan controller don't working any more

the fan working full power i cant make it lower or changed the power of the fan speed !!!








my hardware info

http://valid.canardpc.com/1wwvi3

Model
Asus P8Z77-V DELUXE

BIOS
American Megatrends Inc. - 2104 - 08/13/2013

CPU Socket
Socket 1155 LGA

North Bridge
Intel Sandy Bridge rev 09

South Bridge
Intel Z77 rev 04

Name
Intel Core i5-2500 CPU @ 3.30GHz

Threading
1 CPU - 4 Cores - 4 Threads

Frequency
3409.83 MHz (34 * 100.29 MHz)

Architecture
Sandy Bridge (32 nm)

CPUID / Stepping
6.A.7 / 6.2A (D2)

CPU Extensions
MMX, SSE, EM64T, VT-x, AES, AVX

Caches
L1 : 128 KB / L2 : 1024 KB / L3 : 6144 KB

Microcode
0x0000028

Max. TDP
95 Watts

Temperature
30°C

Voltage
0.992 Volts

Type
Stock


----------



## Mega Man

sounds like you need to open a warranty


----------



## royce5950

http://www.overclock.net/t/1456570/build-log-cooler-master-storm-trooper-crystal-abyss#post_21536282

*build log for watercooled case mod storm trooper*


----------



## DatHirschi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mentallyscrewed*


How did you fix the rad and what about the thickness, if you mount it on top?


----------



## Louris7

Hi!
I am new to forum. does anyone can told me why my controller (top fan controller) doesnt work? i press the led button for exaple and nothing happens.
thank you.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DatHirschi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mentallyscrewed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you fix the rad and what about the thickness, if you mount it on top?
Click to expand...

i always use 90 deg angle brackets from ace hardware


----------



## mentallyscrewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DatHirschi*
> 
> How did you fix the rad and what about the thickness, if you mount it on top?


Yeah I can't remember where I got the bracket from but it's just a 90 degree bracket


----------



## Image-Edit

Hi all, I am new here so Hello and thank you for reading








I wanna get me a CM Storm Trooper case for part of a new project and i need to know the rear exhaust placement dimensions so i can prepare my desk area.
I have at the moment an Antec 300 and i drilled a 4" external filtered vent for the exhaust to draw cold air in from outside, The case at the mo is sat on a plinth on
the desktop and i have searched everywhere for a detailed plan of measurements for the Trooper but no avail.
I have attached a pic of the measurements i need if any Trooper users out there could verify please
Appreciate any help as i am eager to get this case ordered.
Thank you.


----------



## DatHirschi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mentallyscrewed*
> 
> Yeah I can't remember where I got the bracket from but it's just a 90 degree bracket


Ah, I see...thx! So what is the max. thickness for a rad in the top?


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Image-Edit*
> 
> Hi all, I am new here so Hello and thank you for reading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna get me a CM Storm Trooper case for part of a new project and i need to know the rear exhaust placement dimensions so i can prepare my desk area.
> I have at the moment an Antec 300 and i drilled a 4" external filtered vent for the exhaust to draw cold air in from outside, The case at the mo is sat on a plinth on
> the desktop and i have searched everywhere for a detailed plan of measurements for the Trooper but no avail.
> I have attached a pic of the measurements i need if any Trooper users out there could verify please
> Appreciate any help as i am eager to get this case ordered.
> Thank you.


Bottom to top of fan: 18 3/8 inches

Wall to side of fan: 3 3/4 inches.


----------



## Image-Edit

Nice one Ben, thank you for your time matey, appreciated


----------



## NE0XY

Almost done!
Tomorrow I'm going to route the last tubing and fill it =)


----------



## JA90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> Almost done!
> Tomorrow I'm going to route the last tubing and fill it =)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Man, why only 90 degree fittings??


----------



## Mega Man

why not ?


----------



## NE0XY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JA90*
> 
> Man, why only 90 degree fittings??


I've only used 90 degree adapters in 2 places (so far).
And why not?I really like their look.
I appreciate constructive criticism since this is my first watercooling build.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JA90*
> 
> Man, why only 90 degree fittings??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've only used 90 degree adapters in 2 places (so far).
> And why not?I really like their look.
> I appreciate constructive criticism since this is my first watercooling build.
Click to expand...

dont listen to the haters ~ as long as you like your build that is all that matters, after all, dont build it for us, build it for you


----------



## NE0XY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> dont listen to the haters ~ as long as you like your build that is all that matters, after all, dont build it for us, build it for you


Thanks, very true =)


----------



## parkes

Hello new to the forums but trying to get a 240mm radiator in the top of my trooper but how thick can it be? this is with 1 set of fans outside the case and one inside in push pull
thanks


----------



## JA90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> I've only used 90 degree adapters in 2 places (so far).
> And why not?I really like their look.
> I appreciate constructive criticism since this is my first watercooling build.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> dont listen to the haters ~ as long as you like your build that is all that matters, after all, dont build it for us, build it for you


I am not a hater.. Far from it.. I just thing that you would be better with one 45 than two 90's on the CPU block..


----------



## NE0XY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *parkes*
> 
> Hello new to the forums but trying to get a 240mm radiator in the top of my trooper but how thick can it be? this is with 1 set of fans outside the case and one inside in push pull
> thanks


I have a 30mm thick radiator with fans in pull. And that's a tight fit. But it varies with your motherboard I think.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JA90*
> 
> I am not a hater.. Far from it.. I just thing that you would be better with one 45 than two 90's on the CPU block..


I just went with what I had =P The plan was to only use one there but that didn't work so I improvised =)

On another note: Leak test for GPU loop is under way =) (I removed paper towels for the photo)


----------



## JA90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> I just went with what I had =P The plan was to only use one there but that didn't work so I improvised =)
> 
> On another note: Leak test for GPU loop is under way =) (I removed paper towels for the photo)


Hmm ok than.. Next time do your planing and measurements right








And is that card runing at 16x in that slot??
And that pump/res combo looks awesome..


----------



## NE0XY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JA90*
> 
> Hmm ok than.. Next time do your planing and measurements right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And is that card runing at 16x in that slot??
> And that pump/res combo looks awesome..


Haha yeah I know =P I thought I had planned it good but apparently not.

Yes it's a tv card thingy.

I know, it turned out good =P It almost didn't fit =P


----------



## JA90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> Haha yeah I know =P I thought I had planned it good but apparently not.
> 
> Yes it's a tv card thingy.
> 
> I know, it turned out good =P It almost didn't fit =P


Good.. One more thing I suggest you to open a thread and post full build log there and only post your final pics and link to the thread here








Keep up the good work


----------



## NE0XY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JA90*
> 
> Good.. One more thing I suggest you to open a thread and post full build log there and only post your final pics and link to the thread here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep up the good work


Oh okay, sorry =P

Thanks =)


----------



## alrightgame

I have recently purchased this case after much pondering. I think it was the damned handle that sold me in the end.
I will be using air cooling for the case. I needed a good air configuration so I can still keep my drives facing the side for cable management (I have 5 harddrives). I know the best airflow comes when the fans intake towards the front, but I can't stand cluttered cables and I want the drives accessible from the side.

Would someone be able to recommend a good air configuration with the harddrive outlets facing the side of the case?


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alrightgame*
> 
> I have recently purchased this case after much pondering. I think it was the damned handle that sold me in the end.
> I will be using air cooling for the case. I needed a good air configuration so I can still keep my drives facing the side for cable management (I have 5 harddrives). I know the best airflow comes when the fans intake towards the front, but I can't stand cluttered cables and I want the drives accessible from the side.
> 
> Would someone be able to recommend a good air configuration with the harddrive outlets facing the side of the case?


Depends on your cpu cooler. Just make sure you fill the bottom fans to intake and have the top fans exhausting, that should be good. If you are using AIC 240mm just exhaust the air up top with those fans. If you plan to use a single 120mm, use the rear location for the rad and have the top fans exhausting still.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Depends on your cpu cooler. Just make sure you fill the bottom fans to intake and have the top fans exhausting, that should be good. If you are using AIC 240mm just exhaust the air up top with those fans. If you plan to use a single 120mm, use the rear location for the rad and have the top fans exhausting still.


Alrightgame said he's going to use air-cooling, not water.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alrightgame*
> 
> I have recently purchased this case after much pondering. I think it was the damned handle that sold me in the end.
> I will be using air cooling for the case. I needed a good air configuration so I can still keep my drives facing the side for cable management (I have 5 harddrives). I know the best airflow comes when the fans intake towards the front, but I can't stand cluttered cables and I want the drives accessible from the side.
> 
> Would someone be able to recommend a good air configuration with the harddrive outlets facing the side of the case?


As benben84 said about the bottom fans, just keep in mind that you'll have a negative pressure in the case so you'll have to clean it regularly. If you're not going to use the three 5.25" bays at the top I'd suggest ordering another 5.25-3.5" adapter and put an extra fan on it as intake to help reduce dust inside the case.


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alrightgame*
> 
> I have recently purchased this case after much pondering. I think it was the damned handle that sold me in the end.
> I will be using air cooling for the case. I needed a good air configuration so I can still keep my drives facing the side for cable management (I have 5 harddrives). I know the best airflow comes when the fans intake towards the front, but I can't stand cluttered cables and I want the drives accessible from the side.
> 
> Would someone be able to recommend a good air configuration with the harddrive outlets facing the side of the case?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Depends on your cpu cooler. Just make sure you fill the bottom fans to intake and have the top fans exhausting, that should be good. If you are using AIC 240mm just exhaust the air up top with those fans. If you plan to use a single 120mm, use the rear location for the rad and have the top fans exhausting still.
> 
> 
> 
> Alrightgame said he's going to use air-cooling, not water.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alrightgame*
> 
> I have recently purchased this case after much pondering. I think it was the damned handle that sold me in the end.
> I will be using air cooling for the case. I needed a good air configuration so I can still keep my drives facing the side for cable management (I have 5 harddrives). I know the best airflow comes when the fans intake towards the front, but I can't stand cluttered cables and I want the drives accessible from the side.
> 
> Would someone be able to recommend a good air configuration with the harddrive outlets facing the side of the case?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As benben84 said about the bottom fans, just keep in mind that you'll have a negative pressure in the case so you'll have to clean it regularly. If you're not going to use the three 5.25" bays at the top I'd suggest ordering another 5.25-3.5" adapter and put an extra fan on it as intake to help reduce dust inside the case.
Click to expand...





not really what i did was i blocked off the back vents on the HDD still have positive pressure it just has to make more turns, but with that vent closed off it forces it into the case/ out the front


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> not really what i did was i blocked off the back vents on the HDD still have positive pressure it just has to make more turns, but with that vent closed off it forces it into the case/ out the front


Do you mean you blocked the vent on the right side-panel? I honestly wouldn't have thought of that. I can understand how that makes a difference, but I'd still recommend another fan facing the front if possible.


----------



## Mega Man

yes


----------



## jagz

Used various leftover fittings I had laying around, so not many are the same. I know the hose clamps aren't appealing but had to roll non-compression barb's in a few places. The GPU's were very tricky. GPU's are 5870 & 5850. I won't have a mining rig not under water.









I bought the case locally for $60


----------



## Mega Man

meh as long as you like it ! welcome and great find on that deal


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Waddup ladies and gents








Just wanted to share my minor modification I made to my storm trooper - I Just wanted to do something different and have an excuse to do some kind of modding


----------



## NE0XY

Does anyone know fan control software that works with Windows 8.1? The one I had before I upgraded doesn't work anymore =( (Asus Fan Xpert 2)


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> Does anyone know fan control software that works with Windows 8.1? The one I had before I upgraded doesn't work anymore =( (Asus Fan Xpert 2)


Have you tried Speedfan? I'm not sure if it works on 8.1, but it does work on 8 so I feel it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## NE0XY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Have you tried Speedfan? I'm not sure if it works on 8.1, but it does work on 8 so I feel it shouldn't be a problem.


Yep, all it does is crash my computer =/


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> Does anyone know fan control software that works with Windows 8.1? The one I had before I upgraded doesn't work anymore =( (Asus Fan Xpert 2)


Make sure you are not using Asus USB Charger+ or their other USB utility as well, those make USB3.0 ports not work in 8.1.


----------



## NE0XY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Make sure you are not using Asus USB Charger+ or their other USB utility as well, those make USB3.0 ports not work in 8.1.


I'm not =/


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> Yep, all it does is crash my computer =/


Well that certainly sucks. Can't you go back to 7 or 8 for the time being? Windows 8.1 is known to be unstable in many ways. That's why I didn't install the upgrade on my desktop rig.


----------



## NE0XY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Well that certainly sucks. Can't you go back to 7 or 8 for the time being? Windows 8.1 is known to be unstable in many ways. That's why I didn't install the upgrade on my desktop rig.


Indeed.
I would rather not do all the installations again etc =P


----------



## Marc Abian

Well, I got mine today so I'll post it.

Stryker windowed panels are back in stock at the US Cooler Master Store. If it's true they're developing a replacement case, this looks like a last chance.

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cm-storm-stryker-windowed-side-panel-oem/


----------



## Marc Abian

Ok....scanned about 300 pages, but I can't find an answer to a question I'm sure must have been asked.

Can you split the two pin LED leads to run two CM fan LEDs (the model that ships with the case) on each channel?


----------



## inmansfault

Hey all! I am a total forum newb, so please excuse my ignorance. I have filled out the form to join the club, and am curious if I post the pics of my build right here in the main thread. Any tips are appreciated, and thanks in advance.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inmansfault*
> 
> Hey all! I am a total forum newb, so please excuse my ignorance. I have filled out the form to join the club, and am curious if I post the pics of my build right here in the main thread. Any tips are appreciated, and thanks in advance.


Go ahead and post them here. Welcome to OCN.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc Abian*
> 
> Ok....scanned about 300 pages, but I can't find an answer to a question I'm sure must have been asked.
> 
> Can you split the two pin LED leads to run two CM fan LEDs (the model that ships with the case) on each channel?


no idea. Logically I would say yes. The only problem you may run into would be worse case you get no light. The best case would that they would be a bit dimmer than normal.


----------



## inmansfault

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> Go ahead and post them here. Welcome to OCN.


Thanks, and here's my trooper (which will very soon have a CM Glacer 220L in place of the cooler I have now). I also hope to start getting into some case modding at some point.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inmansfault*
> 
> 
> Thanks, and here's my trooper (which will very soon have a CM Glacer 220L in place of the cooler I have now). I also hope to start getting into some case modding at some point.


Sory to tell you but your PSU is not an 850 watts

Its overrated it cant do more then 600 watts and if you try and puch much above that then it could very well die

You should really replace it as soon as you can


----------



## inmansfault

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Sory to tell you did but your PSU is not an 850 watts
> 
> Its overrated it cant do more then 600 watts and if you try and puch much above that then it could very well die
> 
> You should really replace it as soon as you can


Hmm. I bought it some time ago, and never thought anything of it as it has always worked just fine. After seeing your advice and reading some reviews, I do believe I will be replacing it VERY soon (especially considering upgrades I have planned). Thanks for the advice. One of the reasons I joined was to learn!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inmansfault*
> 
> Hmm. I bought it some time ago, and never thought anything of it as it has always worked just fine. After seeing your advice and reading some reviews, I do believe I will be replacing it VERY soon (especially considering upgrades I have planned). Thanks for the advice. One of the reasons I joined was to learn!


Unless you are going to overvolt you dont need more then 750 watts anyway

The EVGA SuperNova G2 750 watts is what i would wait for unless it gets delayed


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Sory to tell you but your PSU is not an 850 watts
> 
> Its overrated it cant do more then 600 watts and if you try and puch much above that then it could very well die
> 
> You should really replace it as soon as you can


Like my Huntkey (that I *still* haven't replaced). It's rated for 450W, but it's actually a 360W and will explode if I try to pull the rated wattage. Luckily I have a 360W UPS and it's not complaining about the load.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Unless you are going to overvolt you dont need more then 750 watts anyway
> 
> The EVGA SuperNova G2 750 watts is what i would wait for unless it gets delayed


ooh a sabaton fan


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ooh a sabaton fan


Oh finally someone saw that

Yes its the cover art for the new CD out in april/may

Not up for preorder yet but am going to order as soon as it does


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ooh a sabaton fan


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Oh finally someone saw that
> 
> Yes its the cover art for the new CD out in april/may
> 
> Not up for preorder yet but am going to order as soon as it does


haha I knew it was a metal band just by the picture. Looked them up but not exactly my taste, a bit too Megadeth sounding vocals for my liking but I'm happy to have fellow metalheads!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> haha I knew it was a metal band just by the picture. Looked them up but not exactly my taste, a bit too Megadeth sounding vocals for my liking but I'm happy to have fellow metalheads!


Their songs are based on old battles and wars

And since i have a very strong interest in military history their songs are just great

Today who remembers the Italian invasion of Greece on October the 28th 1940?




Anyway off topic


----------



## Minusorange

Hey guys looking at getting the Stryker for my next build, are the stock fans good or should I be looking at getting some new ones ? If so any suggestions to keep with the colour scheme ? And any reccomendations for a decent fan control for the front ?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Hey guys looking at getting the Stryker for my next build, are the stock fans good or should I be looking at getting some new ones ? If so any suggestions to keep with the colour scheme ? And any reccomendations for a decent fan control for the front ?


I hated the stock 200mm fan on my trooper, was noisy and didnt move much air. The front two fans were fine though, hooked up to the built in fan controller which also allows you to turn the LEDs on or off.


----------



## szeged

CM must have given you garbage 200mm then







mine was dead silent and moved a ton of air lol.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> CM must have given you garbage 200mm then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine was dead silent and moved a ton of air lol.


Yeah maybe they did lol, I put a couple of AF120S up there instead, worked a treat nice and quiet


----------



## szeged

it was the first 200mm fan ive used so i didnt have anything to compare it to, but i couldnt hear it even when i stuck my head right next to it lol.


----------



## jagz

Metal \m/!!


Spoiler: Warning: METAL







































 - Watch this if you haven't seen it.












Among others.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Metal \m/!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: METAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Watch this if you haven't seen it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Among others.


Sabaton is the heaviest i can stand listening to

This is normally the type of music i listen to


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## skarrd

thought i'd post up my rig and join in on the fun c:




(slightly) modified storm trooper. (added caster wheels to the bottom)

Asus crosshair V formula Z
AMD-9590 (EK LTX waterblock)
2x G.skill Ripjaws (8gb x 2)
EVGA GTX 660
Kingwin 850w (i think) 80 bronze powersupply
kingston ssdnow 120gb
seagate 1tb HDD

Cooling:
H100i radiator w/ H100i fans
XSPC single bay resevoir
and a swiftech mcp655-b waterpump (modded to accept g1/4 fittings)


----------



## shilka

If you dont know what your PSU is then take a few pictures and i can tell you pretty fast if its decent or not

What i do know is its a Super Flower made PSU as all Kingwin´s are


----------



## skarrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> If you dont know what your PSU is then take a few pictures and i can tell you pretty fast if its decent or not
> 
> What i do know is its a Super Flower made PSU as all Kingwin´s are


i wasn't sure at first since my last psu was 850 and couldn't remember if this was a 1kw or a 850w.

looked up the model and yup it's a 1000w c:


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skarrd*
> 
> i wasn't sure at first since my last psu was 850 and couldn't remember if this was a 1kw or a 850w.
> 
> looked up the model and yup it's a 1000w c:


Again which model wattage does not say anymore then if you said you have a car

Not trying to be rude so please dont take it that way


----------



## skarrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Again which model wattage does not say anymore then if you said you have a car
> 
> Not trying to be rude so please dont take it that way


it's all good, here's the picture of it since i know you wanted to see it


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skarrd*
> 
> it's all good, here's the picture of it since i know you wanted to see it


Yep thats a March One and whatever you do dont crossload it if you do ripple will go bersek and way out of ATX specifications

Sory to tell you but the ripple is just within ATX specifications so this could end up killing your hardware if you try and do really high overclocks

If you cant replace it then at least dont overclock anything


----------



## skarrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Yep thats a March One and whatever you do dont crossload it if you do ripple will go bersek and way out of ATX specifications
> 
> Sory to tell you but the ripple is just within ATX specifications so this could end up killing your hardware if you try and do really high overclocks
> 
> If you cant replace it then at least dont overclock anything


Whoa, thanks for the heads up on the crossload issue. Was debating on getting a new one or trying to swap the blue LED's in it for red ones. Probably gonna look into just getting a different one then.


----------



## shilka

You dont even need 1000 watts

Unless you are going to have two video cards or overvolt the one you have all you need is half what you have now


----------



## bayz11

Guys, i cant find our signature in the first page.can someone paste it here for me please
thank you


----------



## aresareios

I'm about to get my stryker and a few other things Monday and I was just wondering if anyone knows if its possible to wire an nzxt hue setup to the led on/off switch soley because I hate having a button with no use.


----------



## user587

hi all i'm a newb but can anyone tell me if/how to disable the beeping you get every time you change the fan speed via the controller on the front. it's super annoying, thanks.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user587*
> 
> hi all i'm a newb but can anyone tell me if/how to disable the beeping you get every time you change the fan speed via the controller on the front. it's super annoying, thanks.


The only way would be to remove the speaker on the controller board.


----------



## user587

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> The only way would be to remove the speaker on the controller board.


Is that safe to do? I don't want to short circuit my rig. Do I just unscrew it or something?


----------



## DatHirschi

Can i bend over the notches for the fans in the front and push the stuff 3cm more in? Then we would drill up the mounting holes and bring on the rad right there.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user587*
> 
> Is that safe to do? I don't want to short circuit my rig. Do I just unscrew it or something?


Just unsolder and remove it. I'll post a picture if it's at the front so you can see exactly what it looks like.

EDIT: The speaker is at the back of the pcb, so I took a picture of the one on my motherboard:



It's the black part with the hole in the center. All you'll need is a soldering iron, a steady hand, and patience. You could also practice unsoldering stuff on old pcbs if you have that.

EDIT2: A solder sucker will also help, but it's not required.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aresareios*
> 
> I'm about to get my stryker and a few other things Monday and I was just wondering if anyone knows if its possible to wire an nzxt hue setup to the led on/off switch soley because I hate having a button with no use.


iirc you would need a 5vrelay. i would verify that it is 5v but i am pretty sure it is. i can help you with wiring if you are interested


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user587*
> 
> hi all i'm a newb but can anyone tell me if/how to disable the beeping you get every time you change the fan speed via the controller on the front. it's super annoying, thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *user587*
> 
> hi all i'm a newb but can anyone tell me if/how to disable the beeping you get every time you change the fan speed via the controller on the front. it's super annoying, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> The only way would be to remove the speaker on the controller board.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *user587*
> 
> Is that safe to do? I don't want to short circuit my rig. Do I just unscrew it or something?
> 
> 
> 
> Just unsolder and remove it. I'll post a picture if it's at the front so you can see exactly what it looks like.
> 
> EDIT: The speaker is at the back of the pcb, so I took a picture of the one on my motherboard:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the black part with the hole in the center. All you'll need is a soldering iron, a steady hand, and patience. You could also practice unsoldering stuff on old pcbs if you have that.
> 
> EDIT2: A solder sucker will also help, but it's not required.
Click to expand...




yep or... dont use it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DatHirschi*
> 
> Can i bend over the notches for the fans in the front and push the stuff 3cm more in? Then we would drill up the mounting holes and bring on the rad right there.


you lost me and i dont know what you mean there are no notches for fans on the front the hdd cages are what house the fans and you can just remove them and use a ~$5 set of angle brackets from ace hardware


----------



## user587

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Just unsolder and remove it. I'll post a picture if it's at the front so you can see exactly what it looks like.


Thanks JKuhn, I'll try it this weekend! +REP :


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bayz11*
> 
> Guys, i cant find our signature in the first page.can someone paste it here for me please
> thank you


here ya go

Code:



Code:


:clock: [B][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club] The Official Cooler Master Storm Trooper Owners Club[/URL][/B] :clock:


----------



## bayz11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> here ya go
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> :clock: [B][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club] The Official Cooler Master Storm Trooper Owners Club[/URL][/B] :clock:


Thank you!!!


----------



## inmansfault

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Unless you are going to overvolt you dont need more then 750 watts anyway
> 
> The EVGA SuperNova G2 750 watts is what i would wait for unless it gets delayed


I can't find any definitive answer on when the SuperNova G2 750 and 850W are supposed to be released. Any suggestions on a good alternative? I've been eyeballing the Corsair AX series.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inmansfault*
> 
> I can't find any definitive answer on when the SuperNova G2 750 and 850W are supposed to be released. Any suggestions on a good alternative? I've been eyeballing the Corsair AX series.


Shilka reccomend to me the cooler master V700 and from the reviews and tests on it, there's little that comes close it for its price, it's 50w less than the supernova but according to him it'll be fine for crossfire & SLI providing no overvolting


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Shilka reccomend to me the cooler master V700 and from the reviews and tests on it, there's little that comes close it for its price, it's 50w less than the supernova but according to him it'll be fine for crossfire & SLI providing no overvolting


This

V700 is based on the same platform the AX760/860 is its just cheaper

And unlike the AX series i have only heard of ONE that had coil whine

So dont dont buy an AX when you can get a better version cheaper


----------



## inmansfault

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> This
> 
> V700 is based on the same platform the AX760/860 is its just cheaper
> 
> And unlike the AX series i have only heard of ONE that had coil whine
> 
> So dont dont buy an AX when you can get a better version cheaper


Seems like a solid unit then. Also, I'm really looking at tightening up the way my rig looks. Do you think I'll have any trouble finding custom cables for the CM unit? I won't really be able to look around until I get home from work.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inmansfault*
> 
> Seems like a solid unit then. Also, I'm really looking at tightening up the way my rig looks. Do you think I'll have any trouble finding custom cables for the CM unit? I won't really be able to look around until I get home from work.


Custom module cables ?

I'm getting that PSU myself and the Stryker but never really looked into custom cable options as I thought there'd be no point with all the cables hidden in the back anyway.

The only custom cable I am looking for is a better IDE cable for X-FI front panel as the grey flat strip I currently have for it is ugly


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inmansfault*
> 
> Seems like a solid unit then. Also, I'm really looking at tightening up the way my rig looks. Do you think I'll have any trouble finding custom cables for the CM unit? I won't really be able to look around until I get home from work.


Unless you want to sleeve your own cables i dont think anyone makes any cables you can use on the V

Bitfenix Alchemy extension cables is an option those are damm good and nice looking cables

Got a few of them myself


----------



## inmansfault

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Unless you want to sleeve your own cables i dont think anyone makes any cables you can use on the V
> 
> Bitfenix Alchemy extension cables is an option those are damm good and nice looking cables
> 
> Got a few of them myself


I thought about that as well, and then finding a way to hide the cables on the psu end.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inmansfault*
> 
> I thought about that as well, and then finding a way to hide the cables on the psu end.


Just make sure all your PSU cables go immediately through the bottom cable routing hole, then there's tonnes of room on the back to hide all the cables, it's easy.
This is an older picture of the back of mine


----------



## inmansfault

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Just make sure all your PSU cables go immediately through the bottom cable routing hole, then there's tonnes of room on the back to hide all the cables, it's easy.
> This is an older picture of the back of mine


I got that part. I want to hide them because they will be a different color then the cables on the PSU end, like making or finding a shroud maybe. I really want my rig to look as clean as possible.









Hide the cables on the psu end is what I meant.


----------



## paulkon

Is the built-in fan controller sufficient or should I use a dedicated one for 3-pin, voltage controlled fans?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulkon*
> 
> Is the built-in fan controller sufficient or should I use a dedicated one for 3-pin, voltage controlled fans?


The built-in controller is 3-pin. It works by truning the fan on/off very rapidly instead of changing the voltage, and if I remember correctly some people have reported hearing the fan speed changing on louder fans so keep that in mind. It works fine for me though.


----------



## paulkon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> The built-in controller is 3-pin. It works by *truning the fan on/off very rapidly* instead of changing the voltage, and if I remember correctly some people have reported hearing the fan speed changing on louder fans so keep that in mind. It works fine for me though.


Doesn't that cause damage to the fans?


----------



## paulkon

What LED lighting do you guys recommend? I remember seeing a link to a hobbyist LED site but I forgot to save the link. Also, are there any special ambient lighting LEDs (for behind the monitor) that anyone recommends or does the same LED strip lighting on a 12V DC adapter work as well?

Also, is EL wire superior to LED lighting?


----------



## Killbuzzjrad

Upgrade time!

Old Sickleflows

http://s1268.photobucket.com/user/Killbuzzjrad/media/Computer Mod/DSC_0461.jpg.html

New Fractal R2s

http://s1268.photobucket.com/user/Killbuzzjrad/media/Computer Mod/DSC_0063_zps3d93c3ed.jpg.html


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulkon*
> 
> What LED lighting do you guys recommend? I remember seeing a link to a hobbyist LED site but I forgot to save the link. Also, are there any special ambient lighting LEDs (for behind the monitor) that anyone recommends or does the same LED strip lighting on a 12V DC adapter work as well?
> 
> Also, is EL wire superior to LED lighting?


Look HERE!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulkon*
> 
> What LED lighting do you guys recommend? I remember seeing a link to a hobbyist LED site but I forgot to save the link. Also, are there any special ambient lighting LEDs (for behind the monitor) that anyone recommends or does the same LED strip lighting on a 12V DC adapter work as well?
> 
> Also, is EL wire superior to LED lighting?


el lighting is not, it dies much quicker, but it is built for a different purpose

http://www.modelersbrand.com/ maybe ?>


----------



## inmansfault

Alright, I have a wierd problem. I've been doing some cable management tonight and when I hooked everything back up, the built in fan controller is no longer working. All other led's and ports on the I/O are working, just not the fan controller. No beeps when the buttons are pushed, and the fans aren't spinning. Only the two front fans are connected to it, the rest of my fans are on an aftermarket fan controller.


----------



## Mega Man

verify the 4 pin molex is attached properly and didnt come lose ( do you have the lights in the front panel light up ?)


----------



## inmansfault

Its nice and tight on the back of the panel and the psu. The power button and hdd led's are working fine, but they get they're power from the mobo right?


----------



## inmansfault

I tried a different molex cable, and in different modular port on the psu as well. Still no dice.


----------



## Mega Man

the 4 pin does not go to the board, the one that goes to the board is the 2.5" hot swap

the power connector is a black wire/connector that is tied up with the wires ( cront panel and fan / led wires et )

yes the hdd gets power from the mobo the power button gets from the 4 pin i am talking about, if it is connected then i would be willing ot bet your fan is bad


----------



## inmansfault

The 2 hdd cage fans are what's connected to the controller, and they were working fine before I started this cable management endeavor. Everything on the panel is working except for the fan controller.


----------



## royce5950

Intel control center


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royce5950*
> 
> Intel control center


?


----------



## inmansfault

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> the 4 pin does not go to the board, the one that goes to the board is the 2.5" hot swap
> 
> the power connector is a black wire/connector that is tied up with the wires ( cront panel and fan / led wires et )
> 
> yes the hdd gets power from the mobo the power button gets from the 4 pin i am talking about, if it is connected then i would be willing ot bet your fan is bad


Well, I think the fan controller went bad some how. I might mess with it some more tonight when I get home, but I'm going to order some 3 pin Y cables today anyways, and I'll just hook them up to my FC5. I will miss having all the lights on my top panel though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royce5950*
> 
> Intel control center


AMD Death Star. What? That's not a thing? Sorry, I thought we were just shouting random things.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inmansfault*
> 
> AMD Death Star.


Win.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulkon*
> 
> Doesn't that cause damage to the fans?


I can't say for sure, but I don't have any problems. I also forgot to mention that this method will also cause the leds on most other fans to flicker a lot.


----------



## royce5950

Sorry I thought he was talking about software that controls fans. It comes with msi boards but I believe its available elsewhere. Im not a huge fan of it but I figured maybe it would work. As for the fan controller on the case performance pcs has controllers startimg at like 8 dollars. I got a gelis fan controller and water loop onitor for 30 brand new. Touch screen.


----------



## royce5950

Plus the button config up top os stylish so just leave it and replace it. If its not the fans. Im not sure where the trouble shootiig is at by now but you should be able ton figure this out. Hope all is well soon


----------



## royce5950

why don't you just buy 2 pre wired 3Mm dual led hooked up to a molex from either frozen CPU or performance PCs? can run the molex cable down through where I showed in the image I posted and then just forget Street your power supply? Then you press the power button To the Led you have installed and it will light up right where the other leds did.


Thendown through here after placing it through those holes image above


here is the 3mm dual LED that was talking about. I got them from XSPC but you can get them from many different companies.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *paulkon*
> 
> Doesn't that cause damage to the fans?
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say for sure, but I don't have any problems. I also forgot to mention that this method will also cause the leds on most other fans to flicker a lot.
Click to expand...

this method has been around forever and is used ( or was ) on mobos as well


----------



## Marc Abian

A while back I asked about splitting the two pin LED leads to support the lights on two stock fans from each channel.

Just reporting back that it works great. I bought EL wire two way splitters.

At first I thought they didn't work, but it turns out that they are inverted. Opposite positive and negative from what Coolermaster used, even though the connecters are identical.

So, got a lil' busy with a pocket knife and some tape, kinda ghetto. I will probably go back and actually disassemble the connectors, but for now I just rammed them in upside down and it worked fine.

No loss of light at all. Each channel supports the LED's on two stock fans 100%, and the board seems happy supplying six total fans.


----------



## WebTourist

Spoiler: Hardware



Case - Cooler Master Storm Trooper
DDR - Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB DDR3-1866, KIT OF 4
CPU - Intel Core i7-3770K
Motherboard - Asus Maximus 5 Extreme ROG Republic of Gamers
PSU - SilverStone ST1500
GPU - SLI 2 x EVGA GTX 780 ti
SSD - Intel SSD 330 120GB
SSD - Intel SSD 330 180GB
HDD - HGST 1TB HTS721010A9E630 7K1000 SA3
3D Monitor - Asus VG278H 3D
3D glasses - NVIDIA 3D Vision 2 -- Full HD Stereoscopic
Sou headset Asus HS-W1 wireless

CPU:
- EK-Supremacy Clean CSQ - Acetal+Nickel
GPU:
- 2 x EK-FC780 GTX Classy - Acetal+Nickel
- 2 x EK-FC780 GTX Classy Backplate - Black
- 1 x EK-FC Terminal DUAL Serial 3-Slot
Radiators:
- Black Ice GT Xtreme 240
- Black Ice GT Stealth 240
- Magicool 120 Ultra
Pumps:
- 2 x Alphacool D5-VPP655
Reservoir:
- XSPC Twin D5 Dual Bay Reservoir
Fittings:
- 3 x Alphacool HF 90 G1/4OD 10mm (3/8 ID - 5/8 OD) Chrome
- 4 x Alphacool HF 45 G1/4OD 10mm (3/8 ID - 5/8 OD) - Chrome
- 5 x Alphacool HF G1/4OD 10mm (3/8 ID - 5/8 OD) - Chrome
Coolant:
- Feser One Cooling Fluid - PURE / NO UV - Red
Tube:
- Tygon R3603 - HighFlow - 3/8 ID - 5/8 OD - Clear


----------



## jchap1590

finally went for sleeved PSU cables


----------



## inmansfault

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> finally went for sleeved PSU cables


Niiiice. Mine are supposed to be here on Wednesday. How's that nzxt bracket working out? If I have issues finding waterblocks for my cards, I was contemplating going that route.


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inmansfault*
> 
> How's that nzxt bracket working out? If I have issues finding waterblocks for my cards, I was contemplating going that route.


It's working out great! I got it for my R9 290X because they run crazy hot stock (like 93C under load), just added a shim on it today because the AIO cooler was hitting one of the VRAM heatsinks. temps are about 5C cooler after shimming, stay below 55C in FurMark


----------



## inmansfault

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> It's working out great! I got it for my R9 290X because they run crazy hot stock (like 93C under load), just added a shim on it today because the AIO cooler was hitting one of the VRAM heatsinks. temps are about 5C cooler after shimming, stay below 55C in FurMark


Did you put heatsinks on the vram? Vram temps were one of my concerns about using that bracket.


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inmansfault*
> 
> Did you put heatsinks on the vram? Vram temps were one of my concerns about using that bracket.


yes, I put solid copper heatsinks on the VRAM and aluminium ones on the VRMs. I wouldn't be worried about putting heatsinks on either unless you're mining, but the VRMs are more important than VRAM if you were going to do just one


----------



## NE0XY

Here it is. All finished =)


Appreciate any feedback =)


----------



## badkarma013

This is a bit off topic, but I'm looking to buy a gaming laptop for when I'm on the road for work. I've been looking at Cyberpower. Any of you have a preference and why? There's many companies out there to choose from.

Thanks in advance for your opinions.


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badkarma013*
> 
> This is a bit off topic, but I'm looking to buy a gaming laptop for when I'm on the road for work. I've been looking at Cyberpower. Any of you have a preference and why? There's many companies out there to choose from.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your opinions.


personally, I wouldn't buy from any of the "custom" manufacturers for fear of how technical support/warranty would play out. I'd be more inclined to go with a reputable manufacturer like ASUS for a gaming notebook.


----------



## inmansfault

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> personally, I wouldn't buy from any of the "custom" manufacturers for fear of how technical support/warranty would play out. I'd be more inclined to go with a reputable manufacturer like ASUS for a gaming notebook.


Agreed. The ROG laptops are the balls. 4 ram slots, good cooling, and the ability to add another gpu on some models. Other manufacturers offer these things as well, but I agree with jchap. A good gaming laptop is an investment.


----------



## MugenVtec

I don't have a Storm Stryker yet....currently I have it's little brother, the Storm Scout 2 Advanced. But I'm considering going with a closed loop WC, like the H100i or H105. Seems like the H100i fits well on the top, but has anyone tried mounting a H105 yet? Just curious since the rad on the H105 is thicker. I like everything about the Stryker, but seems like it can be just a tad more taller in the interior.


----------



## TaquitoJones

Can somebody help me??
I want to biuld my rig for gamin and i dont know what PSU i shoul buy
Here are my components
CPU:intel core i7 4770k
MOBO:gigabyte z87x ud3h
GPU: evga gtx760
RAM: corsair vengeance 16gb 1600mhz


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TaquitoJones*
> 
> Can somebody help me??
> I want to biuld my rig for gamin and i dont know what PSU i shoul buy
> Here are my components
> CPU:intel core i7 4770k
> MOBO:gigabyte z87x ud3h
> GPU: evga gtx760
> RAM: corsair vengeance 16gb 1600mhz


Whats your budget for a psu and do you plan to sli in the future?


----------



## TaquitoJones

Maybe i can get another GPU to sli, maybe also an overclock


----------



## sgtgates

Few of my favorites... id go with a 850watt if you plan to have head room if not a nice 650-750 watt be good. Get gold or platinum. These are just some options. Theres more good choices out there

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151102

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139011

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171079


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TaquitoJones*
> 
> Can somebody help me??
> I want to biuld my rig for gamin and i dont know what PSU i shoul buy
> Here are my components
> CPU:intel core i7 4770k
> MOBO:gigabyte z87x ud3h
> GPU: evga gtx760
> RAM: corsair vengeance 16gb 1600mhz


firstly, if you don't plan on having overhead, don't bother with anything but 80 PLUS bronze. it's simply a waste of money. basically, most PSUs operate at peak efficiency between 40 and 60% load. so to get that 90% 80 PLUS gold efficiency, your system would only want to be drawing ~400W for a 850W power supply.

check here for your specific system wattage needs, this will get you in the ballpark: http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp

if you don't care about efficiency (most people think they do, but usually not for good reason) add 20% to the number the calculator comes up with and that's approximately what wattage PSU you want.

if you do care about efficiency, or otherwise just want the absolute best power supply for your system, add 80%. adding 80% will give you ~69% load on your PSU, but chances are your system will only ever run at about 70-80% of what the calculator says so that would give you roughly 50% load on the PSU and peak efficiency.. hypothetical numbers below

500W <- system wattage based on calculator
400W <- calculator x 80% (actual avg. load)
720W <- approx. PSU wattage (actual + 80%)

750W PSU @ 400W load = 53% load (great efficiency) under avg. conditions, 80% system load
750W PSU @ 500W load = 67% load (good efficiency) under rare conditions, 100% system load

also note that the number the calculator will arrive at is based on 100% system load (literally every component at max operation), which will most likely never ever occur.

a 750-850W PSU should be perfect for a single GPU/i7 system like yours

personally, I've only used XFX and Corsair PSUs. I like Corsairs more. a power supply is not the place you want to skimp, if you are going to skimp somewhere. Invest in something quality, read reviews on both the model you're looking at as well as the manufacturer.

modular power supplies are another consideration, mainly just for the sake of convenience. I'm partially to the Corsair RM series for high-end systems and CX modular for lower-end.

I've installed about (5) XFX PSUs and they're alright, no problems but nothing special. I've also installed several Corsairs.. (1) CX series, (3) CX modular series, and (2) RM series and they're all fantastic!


----------



## Jolly Roger

Alright, after almost two years of ownership, it's finally time for me to join this club.

Going to post a picture of what I'm working on with the case. To gin up some interest for my TROOPER mod. Check it out HERE.


----------



## tyguy

Just installed everything today







this case does not look as old as it is, that is for sure. It was a breeze to install everything. A humongous upgrade from my z11 plus.


----------



## stevemonkey1

you forgot about 90lbs of lead.... 120 lbs lol


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TaquitoJones*
> 
> Can somebody help me??
> I want to biuld my rig for gamin and i dont know what PSU i shoul buy
> Here are my components
> CPU:intel core i7 4770k
> MOBO:gigabyte z87x ud3h
> GPU: evga gtx760
> RAM: corsair vengeance 16gb 1600mhz
> 
> 
> 
> firstly, if you don't plan on having overhead, don't bother with anything but 80 PLUS bronze. it's simply a waste of money. basically, most PSUs operate at peak efficiency between 40 and 60% load. so to get that 90% 80 PLUS gold efficiency, your system would only want to be drawing ~400W for a 850W power supply.
> 
> check here for your specific system wattage needs, this will get you in the ballpark: http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp
> 
> if you don't care about efficiency (most people think they do, but usually not for good reason) add 20% to the number the calculator comes up with and that's approximately what wattage PSU you want.
> 
> if you do care about efficiency, or otherwise just want the absolute best power supply for your system, add 80%. adding 80% will give you ~69% load on your PSU, but chances are your system will only ever run at about 70-80% of what the calculator says so that would give you roughly 50% load on the PSU and peak efficiency.. hypothetical numbers below
> 
> 500W <- system wattage based on calculator
> 400W <- calculator x 80% (actual avg. load)
> 720W <- approx. PSU wattage (actual + 80%)
> 
> 750W PSU @ 400W load = 53% load (great efficiency) under avg. conditions, 80% system load
> 750W PSU @ 500W load = 67% load (good efficiency) under rare conditions, 100% system load
> 
> also note that the number the calculator will arrive at is based on 100% system load (literally every component at max operation), which will most likely never ever occur.
> 
> a 750-850W PSU should be perfect for a single GPU/i7 system like yours
> 
> personally, I've only used XFX and Corsair PSUs. I like Corsairs more. a power supply is not the place you want to skimp, if you are going to skimp somewhere. Invest in something quality, read reviews on both the model you're looking at as well as the manufacturer.
> 
> modular power supplies are another consideration, mainly just for the sake of convenience. I'm partially to the Corsair RM series for high-end systems and CX modular for lower-end.
> 
> I've installed about (5) XFX PSUs and they're alright, no problems but nothing special. I've also installed several Corsairs.. (1) CX series, (3) CX modular series, and (2) RM series and they're all fantastic!
Click to expand...

i think i need to post this here
http://www.overclock.net/t/872013/50-load-myth/0_100

and on that note, efficiency does not matter at all unless you are going to be @ ~ 100% load all the time.
much more important is that you get a PSU with great ripple and power delivery !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> Alright, after almost two years of ownership, it's finally time for me to join this club.
> 
> Going to post a picture of what I'm working on with the case. To gin up some interest for my TROOPER mod. Check it out HERE.


looks great !


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i think i need to post this here
> http://www.overclock.net/t/872013/50-load-myth/0_100


for the record, I wasn't suggesting to buy a PSU based on only utilizing 50% of its rated load.. only if you're hell-bent on operating at maximum efficiency. I was just stating that PSUs operate at peak efficiency at 50% load. this is literally what 80 PLUS certifications mean (rated efficiency is achieved @ 50% load). of course, other criteria must be met but that 90% efficiency figure (for 80 PLUS gold) is rated at 50% wattage load.

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/742
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/181/9

that being said, efficiency really doesn't come into play in consumer systems. slightly more-so in 24/7 mining rigs where the goal is maximum hashing for minimum power used.

80 PLUS certifications should really only be of primary concern on much larger scales, such as data centers, where a 5% difference in efficiency could equate to $5000 +/- on your monthly electric bill.


----------



## 331149

Guys what kind of Noctua fans should I put in the front? The ones that come with the case have a strange hissing noise that's driving me absolutely bunkers.
My choice is between the NF-S12A FLX, NF-S12A ULN and NF-S12A PWM - No idea what to get for this case









Oh and my motherboard is the M5A99X Evo R2.0 so it's got plenty of PWM fans, but the sensor stays at 27-28c at all times ..


----------



## Weshhh

Hi guys,

So i bought my stryker about 1 month ago but i just discovered this club now.
I didn't really do anything special to my stryker except from hooking my led strips up to
the case led switch.


----------



## tyguy

What are you using for led's? Can you also explain how you hooked it up to your case led switch? Just curious. That last picture is playing with my eyes. It looks like the case is bent


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBDK*
> 
> Guys what kind of Noctua fans should I put in the front? The ones that come with the case have a strange hissing noise that's driving me absolutely bunkers.
> My choice is between the NF-S12A FLX, NF-S12A ULN and NF-S12A PWM - No idea what to get for this case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and my motherboard is the M5A99X Evo R2.0 so it's got plenty of PWM fans, but the sensor stays at 27-28c at all times ..


NF-F12 PWM for 120mm, NF-A14 FLX for 140mm

there's a ton of fans out there and it's really hard to judge a fan by its specs on paper vs real-world performance

I've been wanting to try Akasa Apache Blacks because they look better than Noctuas on paper http://www.akasa.com.tw/update.php?tpl=product/product.detail.tpl&no=181&type=Fans&type_sub=PWM%20Control&model=AK-FN058

working with Corsair AF/SP120s as of right now and they are quite loud (I have 8 case fans in my Trooper.. could probably eliminate at least 2)


----------



## NASzi

I did the same thing, I literally just took the two wires from the light strip and stuck them into the female holes on the case's 2 pin connectors, I then plugged the Fan's connector into the same connector to sort of act as a backup from the wires coming out. Works great.


----------



## NASzi

Just finished some modifications

http://minus.com/i/8xo6uKtR96Ea

http://minus.com/i/NtLTkLq3rLmi

http://minus.com/i/brm4OvZFOgzcX


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBDK*
> 
> Guys what kind of Noctua fans should I put in the front? The ones that come with the case have a strange hissing noise that's driving me absolutely bunkers.
> My choice is between the NF-S12A FLX, NF-S12A ULN and NF-S12A PWM - No idea what to get for this case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and my motherboard is the M5A99X Evo R2.0 so it's got plenty of PWM fans, but the sensor stays at 27-28c at all times ..


i can promise you you only have 1 or 2, the cpu/cpuopt are the only true pwm fan headers on mobos ~90% of the time. and asus is horrible about that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weshhh*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> So i bought my stryker about 1 month ago but i just discovered this club now.
> I didn't really do anything special to my stryker except from hooking my led strips up to
> the case led switch.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


welcome !!


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> Just finished some modifications
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://minus.com/i/8xo6uKtR96Ea
> 
> http://minus.com/i/NtLTkLq3rLmi
> 
> http://minus.com/i/brm4OvZFOgzcX


Now that is purdee!! Makes me wish I had waited for the Stryker...


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Now that is purdee!! Makes me wish I had waited for the Stryker...


Thanks for the compliment, I've spent alot of time and money getting the aesthetics where I want them.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> Thanks for the compliment, I've spent alot of time and money getting the aesthetics where I want them.


It shows man, kudos.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Hi there, I'm just wondering if anyone has a 360mm rad in the Trooper or Stryker up the top and how much clearance they had or if modding was required?

I'm planning to do my loop piece by piece and first step is a 360mm rad and CPU block.

I've done a quick Paint Sketch of how i want it to work and i'm hoping that someone will be able to tell me if a D5 pump will be strong enough for it all as well.


Spoiler: My Awesome Paint Skills


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Hi there, I'm just wondering if anyone has a 360mm rad in the Trooper or Stryker up the top and how much clearance they had or if modding was required?
> 
> I'm planning to do my loop piece by piece and first step is a 360mm rad and CPU block.
> 
> I've done a quick Paint Sketch of how i want it to work and i'm hoping that someone will be able to tell me if a D5 pump will be strong enough for it all as well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Awesome Paint Skills


i have done without modding but usually you have to mod. i can take pics in a bit after work


----------



## NASzi

you will have to cut an additional hole next to the 120 holes at the top of the case to allow the air to reach the radiator since the case is not designed to be used with a 360 rad however it does have the room to support it, you will use the use of the top most 5.25 bays for sure, maybe more.


----------



## inmansfault

While we're on this subject, what size rad would fit in the front without the hdd cages installed? I was hoping to get a 280 in the front. The pics I see with a 360 in the front look like there still some room left around the rad.


----------



## Mega Man

depends on how you pos it but i think it could be done


----------



## inmansfault

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> depends on how you pos it but i think it could be done


After some looking around, I think I'll just go with a 240. The fan selection for 280 isn't near as good.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i have done without modding but usually you have to mod. i can take pics in a bit after work


Some pics would be awesome Mega








I might need to re-think the Res/pump placement though, not enough room due to GPU's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> you will have to cut an additional hole next to the 120 holes at the top of the case to allow the air to reach the radiator since the case is not designed to be used with a 360 rad however it does have the room to support it, you will use the use of the top most 5.25 bays for sure, maybe more.


Hmm, I have a Fan controller and a Blu-ray drive atm so maybe only having a 280mm rad instead?

I'm planning on a 80mm x 240mm Monsta rad in the front as well but i'd like to have as much rad space as possible to keep the heat down from my chip and GPU's.


----------



## SAMsite

Update, going to change power supply and graphic's card in near future and by the way cable management is not easy for starters, ooh forgot rad too.


----------



## JA90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAMsite*
> 
> Update, going to change power supply and graphic's card in near future and by the way cable management is not easy for starters, ooh forgot rad too.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You didn't have a lot of cables.. I used extensions in my mod and look what I had to deal with


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JA90*
> 
> You didn't have a lot of cables.. I used extensions in my mod and look what I had to deal with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Holy!! what's up the the mess and fans in the hard drive cages? What you got going on in there?


----------



## JA90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> Holy!! what's up the the mess and fans in the hard drive cages? What you got going on in there?


Something AMAZING ! :O









I will post a full buildlog on OCN soon, for now it's only here: http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=16215

Ohh first post on 1000th page, cool


----------



## SAMsite

Lol







, this was my first time build, took me hour and half to tie-up the cables, did not turned out as much clean as i wanted, looking forward to see your final build


----------



## gerardbeekmans

Hi guys,

New to this forum. I've picked up a Storm Stryker with the intent to purchase a Storm Trooper over the next couple of days as well and wanted to share my experiences with it.

The very first motherboard standoff I attempted to put in broke off on me. I've been doing this for some 18 years now. I've never ever broken a standoff. Imagine my surprise. After a slight grumbling when I realize there's no way to remove it but to drill it out. I take care of it and continue on, thinking maybe I just put too much pressure on it.

Then another one breaks off. And. Another. That's three! After the 2nd one I started to go really slowly and carefully and after the third I gave up trying to screw them all the way in and stop at the slightest hint of resistance. Some went all the way in, most are off by a few millimeters. The motherboard definitely is not mounted flat and is flexing in a few areas because of it. But it fits, it's safe and everything still works out. I read I'm not the only one who had this happen to them so that points the finger at sub-standard quality parts provided by Cooler Master.

In retrospect I should've stopped after the 2nd one broke and gotten different standoffs. As it turns out, I had run out and the stores were closed. Bad luck.

The rubber grommets are nice but aren't staying put. They are hardly "abused" and "worn out" after only two days and, again, it seems I'm not the only one.

It really left a bad taste, though. I really don't want to tear it all down and return the case to the store and start all over again with a different one so I decided to forge ahead and make do with it.

Now I'm also back to square one on deciding which case to get now that the Storm Trooper is off the table. I can't justify the risk.

All in all it's very disappointing. It had such potential. This is shaping up to become one of the less enjoyable PC builds. The case looks so nice on the outside, and still does, but I'm going to cringe if I ever need to get back in there to make changes.

I hope you guys are faring better!

Ciao,
G


----------



## SAMsite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gerardbeekmans*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> New to this forum. I've picked up a Storm Stryker with the intent to purchase a Storm Trooper over the next couple of days as well and wanted to share my experiences with it.
> 
> The very first motherboard standoff I attempted to put in broke off on me. I've been doing this for some 18 years now. I've never ever broken a standoff. Imagine my surprise. After a slight grumbling when I realize there's no way to remove it but to drill it out. I take care of it and continue on, thinking maybe I just put too much pressure on it.
> 
> Then another one breaks off. And. Another. That's three! After the 2nd one I started to go really slowly and carefully and after the third I gave up trying to screw them all the way in and stop at the slightest hint of resistance. Some went all the way in, most are off by a few millimeters. The motherboard definitely is not mounted flat and is flexing in a few areas because of it. But it fits, it's safe and everything still works out. I read I'm not the only one who had this happen to them so that points the finger at sub-standard quality parts provided by Cooler Master.
> 
> In retrospect I should've stopped after the 2nd one broke and gotten different standoffs. As it turns out, I had run out and the stores were closed. Bad luck.
> 
> The rubber grommets are nice but aren't staying put. They are hardly "abused" and "worn out" after only two days and, again, it seems I'm not the only one.
> 
> It really left a bad taste, though. I really don't want to tear it all down and return the case to the store and start all over again with a different one so I decided to forge ahead and make do with it.
> 
> Now I'm also back to square one on deciding which case to get now that the Storm Trooper is off the table. I can't justify the risk.
> 
> All in all it's very disappointing. It had such potential. This is shaping up to become one of the less enjoyable PC builds. The case looks so nice on the outside, and still does, but I'm going to cringe if I ever need to get back in there to make changes.
> 
> I hope you guys are faring better!
> 
> Ciao,
> G


Probably you got a bad piece or may be not, did you use the small tool provided in the accessories box for installing the standoffs, mine were also very tight but after first two threads it went in easily, an easy solution is to apply little amount of motor oil on the threads and screw in the stand-off, then remove the stand-off then clean the stand-off and mounting hole with some micro-fiber cloth. In my opinion paint in the threads is generally the reason and brass breaks very easily when pressure is applied.


----------



## gerardbeekmans

No, I didn't use the tool...didn't know it was supposed to come with one. I'll definitely try your oil trick next time if this ever comes up again.

Thanks,
G


----------



## JA90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gerardbeekmans*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> New to this forum. I've picked up a Storm Stryker with the intent to purchase a Storm Trooper over the next couple of days as well and wanted to share my experiences with it.
> 
> The very first motherboard standoff I attempted to put in broke off on me. I've been doing this for some 18 years now. I've never ever broken a standoff. Imagine my surprise. After a slight grumbling when I realize there's no way to remove it but to drill it out. I take care of it and continue on, thinking maybe I just put too much pressure on it.
> 
> Then another one breaks off. And. Another. That's three! After the 2nd one I started to go really slowly and carefully and after the third I gave up trying to screw them all the way in and stop at the slightest hint of resistance. Some went all the way in, most are off by a few millimeters. The motherboard definitely is not mounted flat and is flexing in a few areas because of it. But it fits, it's safe and everything still works out. I read I'm not the only one who had this happen to them so that points the finger at sub-standard quality parts provided by Cooler Master.
> 
> In retrospect I should've stopped after the 2nd one broke and gotten different standoffs. As it turns out, I had run out and the stores were closed. Bad luck.
> 
> The rubber grommets are nice but aren't staying put. They are hardly "abused" and "worn out" after only two days and, again, it seems I'm not the only one.
> 
> It really left a bad taste, though. I really don't want to tear it all down and return the case to the store and start all over again with a different one so I decided to forge ahead and make do with it.
> 
> Now I'm also back to square one on deciding which case to get now that the Storm Trooper is off the table. I can't justify the risk.
> 
> All in all it's very disappointing. It had such potential. This is shaping up to become one of the less enjoyable PC builds. The case looks so nice on the outside, and still does, but I'm going to cringe if I ever need to get back in there to make changes.
> 
> I hope you guys are faring better!
> 
> Ciao,
> G


I also thought there was something wrong with my standoffs before I've done my Cristal Toxin mod (cause I used a taller ones than), until I saw that little tool for a screwdriver installation and then all went normal.. And no "normal" amount of pressure should be able to break them off when they are screwed in all the way..


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gerardbeekmans*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> New to this forum. I've picked up a Storm Stryker with the intent to purchase a Storm Trooper over the next couple of days as well and wanted to share my experiences with it.
> 
> The very first motherboard standoff I attempted to put in broke off on me. I've been doing this for some 18 years now. I've never ever broken a standoff. Imagine my surprise. After a slight grumbling when I realize there's no way to remove it but to drill it out. I take care of it and continue on, thinking maybe I just put too much pressure on it.
> 
> Then another one breaks off. And. Another. That's three! After the 2nd one I started to go really slowly and carefully and after the third I gave up trying to screw them all the way in and stop at the slightest hint of resistance. Some went all the way in, most are off by a few millimeters. The motherboard definitely is not mounted flat and is flexing in a few areas because of it. But it fits, it's safe and everything still works out. I read I'm not the only one who had this happen to them so that points the finger at sub-standard quality parts provided by Cooler Master.
> 
> In retrospect I should've stopped after the 2nd one broke and gotten different standoffs. As it turns out, I had run out and the stores were closed. Bad luck.
> 
> The rubber grommets are nice but aren't staying put. They are hardly "abused" and "worn out" after only two days and, again, it seems I'm not the only one.
> 
> It really left a bad taste, though. I really don't want to tear it all down and return the case to the store and start all over again with a different one so I decided to forge ahead and make do with it.
> 
> Now I'm also back to square one on deciding which case to get now that the Storm Trooper is off the table. I can't justify the risk.
> 
> All in all it's very disappointing. It had such potential. This is shaping up to become one of the less enjoyable PC builds. The case looks so nice on the outside, and still does, but I'm going to cringe if I ever need to get back in there to make changes.
> 
> I hope you guys are faring better!
> 
> Ciao,
> G


You could try contacting CM about those standoffs, their support is apparently excellent. Someone else also complained about it here, and after telling CM about it they sent him a whole replacement case even though he also drilled the standoffs out like you did.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gerardbeekmans*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> New to this forum. I've picked up a Storm Stryker with the intent to purchase a Storm Trooper over the next couple of days as well and wanted to share my experiences with it.
> 
> The very first motherboard standoff I attempted to put in broke off on me. I've been doing this for some 18 years now. I've never ever broken a standoff. Imagine my surprise. After a slight grumbling when I realize there's no way to remove it but to drill it out. I take care of it and continue on, thinking maybe I just put too much pressure on it.
> 
> Then another one breaks off. And. Another. That's three! After the 2nd one I started to go really slowly and carefully and after the third I gave up trying to screw them all the way in and stop at the slightest hint of resistance. Some went all the way in, most are off by a few millimeters. The motherboard definitely is not mounted flat and is flexing in a few areas because of it. But it fits, it's safe and everything still works out. I read I'm not the only one who had this happen to them so that points the finger at sub-standard quality parts provided by Cooler Master.
> 
> In retrospect I should've stopped after the 2nd one broke and gotten different standoffs. As it turns out, I had run out and the stores were closed. Bad luck.
> 
> The rubber grommets are nice but aren't staying put. They are hardly "abused" and "worn out" after only two days and, again, it seems I'm not the only one.
> 
> It really left a bad taste, though. I really don't want to tear it all down and return the case to the store and start all over again with a different one so I decided to forge ahead and make do with it.
> 
> Now I'm also back to square one on deciding which case to get now that the Storm Trooper is off the table. I can't justify the risk.
> 
> All in all it's very disappointing. It had such potential. This is shaping up to become one of the less enjoyable PC builds. The case looks so nice on the outside, and still does, but I'm going to cringe if I ever need to get back in there to make changes.
> 
> I hope you guys are faring better!
> 
> Ciao,
> G


I wouldn't toss the Stryker/Trooper out if you really like the cases, they are very nice. The problem you had was obviously a bad batch of brass hardware which you could have called CM and had replaced or purchased your own new hw. Usually all hw that comes with anything these days was the part they skimped on for cost, it's unfortunate but true.


----------



## Minusorange

My stryker arrived today and boy I'm impressed this thing is huge, dwarfs my old CM690. Even came with a 200mm fan on the top which I wasn't expecting (thought it was just the front 2 and rear). The build construction and paint quality is absolutely amazing, the only thing I am disappointed about is the 5.25 external bays are screw in and not quick release like my old CM690 apart from that though I'm incredibly happy with my purchase and looking forward to installing my new build into it this evening!


----------



## Jolly Roger

Congrats man! You'll love it.

10,000th post!


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> My stryker arrived today and boy I'm impressed this thing is huge, dwarfs my old CM690. Even came with a 200mm fan on the top which I wasn't expecting (thought it was just the front 2 and rear). The build construction and paint quality is absolutely amazing, the only thing I am disappointed about is the 5.25 external bays are screw in and not quick release like my old CM690 apart from that though I'm incredibly happy with my purchase and looking forward to installing my new build into it this evening!


If you really want the quick-release, you should be able to mod the Stryker. I don't know about the 690, but to get the release brackets of the Enforcer in you just need to do a bit of precise cutting, and bend two tabs to hold each bracket in place.

Oh, and I agree about the size. The 690 and Enforcer (my old case) are both mid-towers so they should be about the same size, and the Stryker indeed dwarfs it. The only downside for me is the weight.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> If you really want the quick-release, you should be able to mod the Stryker. I don't know about the 690, but to get the release brackets of the Enforcer in you just need to do a bit of precise cutting, and bend two tabs to hold each bracket in place.
> 
> Oh, and I agree about the size. The 690 and Enforcer (my old case) are both mid-towers so they should be about the same size, and the Stryker indeed dwarfs it. The only downside for me is the weight.


Too much work for me for the sake of a few screws lol

Just reading all my manuals at the moment and watching some youtube vids so I'm prepped and planned for this build as it's been a while since I built a new rig, hoping I have enough cables for everything


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Too much work for me for the sake of a few screws lol
> 
> Just reading all my manuals at the moment and watching some youtube vids so I'm prepped and planned for this build as it's been a while since I built a new rig, hoping I have enough cables for everything


Just keep in mind that the motherboard in the Stryker is higher so if you don't have 24-pin and CPU power extensions (or long cables) that might be a problem.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Just keep in mind that the motherboard in the Stryker is higher so if you don't have 24-pin and CPU power extensions (or long cables) that might be a problem.


I think the 8pin cpu would be the only concern but the case "should" come with an extension cable for this in the secret compartment. I managed to not need it by mounting my PSU fan down so the cables were close to the motherboard panel which gave me enough to reach.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> I think the 8pin cpu would be the only concern but the case "should" come with an extension cable for this in the secret compartment. I managed to not need it by mounting my PSU fan down so the cables were close to the motherboard panel which gave me enough to reach.


Yeah I'm all good for wires and length, I must say some of those thumb screws are awkward on the fan/drive bay took ages to loosen and then tighten again


----------



## Minusorange

Finally got her up and running



Not sure whether I'm going to move the fan controller up top or not and still have some cable management to do

There are some slight design flaws I found with the case some may just be based on preference,

First is the fan/drive bay would be nice if you could keep the fans at the front but the drives facing like they do as stock, this would make for better cable management at the rear instead of having to try and find a way to manage them without restricting airflow from the front intakes.

Second are the screw holes, they need some better machining, most of the intended screws are incredibly difficult to screw in flush with the case, some of the motherboard screws wouldn't go in completely even with the tool, one of them (motherboard screw, not case screw hole) has lost its thread after only 10 minutes of use (had to unscrew the mobo and reinstall) and when I come to screw it back the thread has worn away completely

Needs a couple of small holes for cable ties at the rear, the rear fan cable is tricky to tie up unless you tie it to the fan itself and then thread it through the hole up top. Same with the front for tidying up all the loose cables you end up with when you turn the fans to face front.

More space top would be welcome too, when you're running a massive heatsink there's not much space up top with that 200mm fan to mess with screws and the heatsink fan cables so they're not touching the top fan

Apart from these issues though (maybe I got a flawed case that wasn't spotted by quality control) I'm impressed with the case and still glad I bought it


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Finally got her up and running
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure whether I'm going to move the fan controller up top or not and still have some cable management to do
> 
> There are some slight design flaws I found with the case some may just be based on preference,
> 
> First is the fan/drive bay would be nice if you could keep the fans at the front but the drives facing like they do as stock, this would make for better cable management at the rear instead of having to try and find a way to manage them without restricting airflow from the front intakes.
> 
> Second are the screw holes, they need some better machining, most of the intended screws are incredibly difficult to screw in flush with the case, some of the motherboard screws wouldn't go in completely even with the tool, one of them (motherboard screw, not case screw hole) has lost its thread after only 10 minutes of use (had to unscrew the mobo and reinstall) and when I come to screw it back the thread has worn away completely
> 
> Needs a couple of small holes for cable ties at the rear, the rear fan cable is tricky to tie up unless you tie it to the fan itself and then thread it through the hole up top. Same with the front for tidying up all the loose cables you end up with when you turn the fans to face front.
> 
> More space top would be welcome too, when you're running a massive heatsink there's not much space up top with that 200mm fan to mess with screws and the heatsink fan cables so they're not touching the top fan
> 
> Apart from these issues though (maybe I got a flawed case that wasn't spotted by quality control) I'm impressed with the case and still glad I bought it


The Recon looks better right at the top.

Trust me


----------



## NASzi

it looks even better if you push them back and stealth them

http://minus.com/i/HRKvoScSjRfM

http://minus.com/i/bmPPa6q5AkyOn


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> it looks even better if you push them back and stealth them
> 
> http://minus.com/i/HRKvoScSjRfM
> 
> http://minus.com/i/bmPPa6q5AkyOn


Good idea, I might have to do that with my Optical drive.

nice work


----------



## pacoimages

Hi!
After working on Apple couple of years I started gaming again. I chose the Storm Stryker as my favourite case. I am totally satisfied with it, just some minor flaws...
Right now it's up and running but I still want to change MB, CPU, CPU-cooling and RAM.
Some small details and art work is planned too.
Greetz paco


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pacoimages*
> 
> Hi!
> After working on Apple couple of years I started gaming again. I chose the Storm Stryker as my favourite case. I am totally satisfied with it, just some minor flaws...
> Right now it's up and running but I still want to change MB, CPU, CPU-cooling and RAM.
> Some small details and art work is planned too.
> Greetz paco
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome to ocn!


----------



## royce5950

Progress thus far. Have a build log but I havnt updated for a while.


----------



## Mega Man

welcome to all who are new !


----------



## GRaFkiyv

Ambilight CM Storm Stryker - 




http://flamber.ru/1165695978/photos/1391877934/

Ambilight CM Stryker in RUSH - 




http://flamber.ru/1165695978/photos/1391885275/


----------



## Mega Man

that thing is screaming "Water cool me please !!"


----------



## Weshhh

May I ask how?, Because this is really awesome.
Well done sir.


----------



## adamski07

Hey guys! The Cooler Master Case Mod contest online voting started yesterday and I actually have one entry, which is a CM Storm Trooper. ( Project Imagination by adamski07)

Here's how you are going to vote for your favorite build. You could also win prizes by just voting.

VOTE in the Case Mod Competition 2013 and win prizes!
*TOWER MOD: http://bit.ly/whtgvk
*SCRATCH MOD: http://bit.ly/pvkzwc

How To Vote:
1) Click on both links below:
TOWER MOD: http://bit.ly/whtgvk
SCRATCH MOD: http://bit.ly/pvkzwc

2) Like the Cooler Master and partners fan pages. Enter your email and country, so we can contact you if you win prizes.

3) Vote for your favorite mods.

Prizes:
* V8GTS CPU air cooler
* QuickFire Ultimate keyboard
* Havoc mouse
* Geil EVO POTENZA 1866MHz 4GX2 KIT


----------



## JustTheTip

Hello all. Brand new to the forum. Putting the finishing touches on the rig and have some bigger plans, but here it is for time being:





Current Specs:

CPU: i7-4770k
MOBO: Asus ROG Maximus VI HERO
RAM: 16gb Corsair Vengence, 8gb Kingston Ram
GPU: OCZ 850w
GPU: XFX HD7970
HD: Samsung 840 120gb SSD (OS)
Seagate 1tb
Seagate 500gb
Seagate 320gb

Just a simple build for now. I would love to be able to talk to some of you in regards to some upgrades such as better airflow with more fans, a good CPU heatsink and water cooling solutions for my rig! Looking forward to talking to you guys!


----------



## agung79

Dear all...

first is sorry for my bad english.

my rig :
AMD FX-9370
Asus Crosshair Formula Z
FXF 9790 1000Mhz overclock ed. (i hate it couse non reference board)
DDR3 Vagance 16 GB @1600
Kinstoon SSD 60GB, System
OCZ Vertex 4 240GB, Game
WD Black 500MB, Storage
WD Green 1TB, Storage
WD Red 3TB,Storage

EK-Supremacy Plexiglass with gelid pasta included.
Swiftech MCP355™ 12 VDC Pump
EK-CoolStream RAD XT (360) with push 3 120 fan (front of casing from outside to inside)

still working on this problem :

as i overclocked to 5000Mhz, 25 x 200Mhz or 23 x 220Mhz, all the setting for Asus power management all in max setting (sometime i reduce the setting to half, but OCCT fail in some core), and the heat rech 74 Cdeg (core), when its burning with OCCT, and after 10 to 15 minutes the clock throttling down to 1400Mhz, up again and down again.

thanks
n i hope i can join this club.


----------



## SAMsite

Hi, i was thinking of turning noctua fans black and white (White blade and black shroud), so i thought lets do a test sample first and see how it turns out. Had a old all black fan lying around used it for the test, the paint job comes out absolutely fine but i noticed something that the fan blades are relatively heavier then before (obviously because of paint). My question is will it effect the performance of the fan.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAMsite*
> 
> Hi, i was thinking of turning noctua fans black and white (White blade and black shroud), so i thought lets do a test sample first and see how it turns out. Had a old all black fan lying around used it for the test, the paint job comes out absolutely fine but i noticed something that the fan blades are relatively heavier then before (obviously because of paint). My question is will it effect the performance of the fan.


Making the blades heavier means that the motor will have to work harder, but the amount of weight added by the paint shouldn't be much of a problem. I also painted the bottom intake fan on my case (stock rear fan from my Enforcer) white. Just try to make it even because you definitely don't want an unbalanced fan and an even surface will perform better than one with over-spray all over it, and remember to cover the axle and magnets (I find electrical insulation tape works well for that).


----------



## SAMsite

Did exactly like what you said, there are no over sprays or dripping. Wet sanded with 800 grit before final second coat.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Making the blades heavier means that the motor will have to work harder, but the amount of weight added by the paint shouldn't be much of a problem. I also painted the bottom intake fan on my case (stock rear fan from my Enforcer) white. Just try to make it even because you definitely don't want an unbalanced fan and an even surface will perform better than one with over-spray all over it, and remember to cover the axle and magnets (I find electrical insulation tape works well for that).


----------



## DeVil5o5

Hi guys,

I've been trolling this thread for a while now and only just registered to this forum. Everyone here has done great work on their rigs. I was wondering if anyone has tried to install 2 PSU's on the Storm Trooper. i currently have a GS700 and am contemplating on replacing it with a new higher capacity PSU or get another PSU and add it to my current set-up. it's not really an urgent matter, my GS700 can still run my rig just fine, I'm just checking on options for future upgrades.

TIA


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAMsite*
> 
> Did exactly like what you said, there are no over sprays or dripping. Wet sanded with 800 grit before final second coat.


Looks good.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeVil5o5*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been trolling this thread for a while now and only just registered to this forum. Everyone here has done great work on their rigs. I was wondering if anyone has tried to install 2 PSU's on the Storm Trooper. i currently have a GS700 and am contemplating on replacing it with a new higher capacity PSU or get another PSU and add it to my current set-up. it's not really an urgent matter, my GS700 can still run my rig just fine, I'm just checking on options for future upgrades.
> 
> TIA


I've read that a second PSU will fit where the hidden tray normally is, you'll just have to do some basic modding. I think there's a link somewhere in the front of the thread.

Oh, and welcome to ocn!









EDIT: Found the link for you.


----------



## JA90

Hey guys, I joined CoolerMaster's 2013 Mod competition with my "Cristal Toxin" CM Storm Stryker case.. And some support would be appreciated









This link should take you straight to my mod (if you liked Coolermaster's fan page): https://www.facebook.com/coolermaster?sk=app_451684954848385&brandloc=DISABLE&app_data=view-vote%2Cfor-1927745


----------



## xavier37

Hello, I found your nice stryker and I wanted to know how did you do to the cabinet with the names cooler master that covers your food how you did and for fixing because I look how I can make

Merci.


----------



## 1LENGLeng

New to the forum...didn't know there's a storm trooper case here's mine


----------



## Jolly Roger

I just finished my 2-year-in-the-making Trooper mod.

Check it out HERE.


----------



## tyguy

Hey guys. Here's the stryker after some careful cable management and cage adjustment. I found out that you can install them with the hard drive connectors to the front. I think this really helps with airflow and it effectively hides the cables. I hope to watercool this beast when I get the funds to do so! You can't really see the lighting unfortunately but it looks great with some led's inside.


----------



## psyside

So how is this thing keeping up vs he Air 540 regarding cooling? anyone tested both? anyone replaced the stock fans and turn the HDD cage so it would cool the GPU's instead of the HD's? any before and after temps? thanks.


----------



## tyguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> So how is this thing keeping up vs he Air 540 regarding cooling? anyone tested both? anyone replaced the stock fans and turn the HDD cage so it would cool the GPU's instead of the HD's? any before and after temps? thanks.


Since I've turned the cages and re mounted the fans, my hottest gpu went from 64c to 62c running heaven. Not a huge difference but nice anyway. I hope to change the stock fans soon.


----------



## psyside

2c is not really small difference, especially if you got reference card. Non reference cards should benefit alot more.


----------



## tyguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> 2c is not really small difference, especially if you got reference card. Non reference cards should benefit alot more.


Fair enough. I am happy for 2c don't get me wrong.


----------



## psyside




----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> Dear all...
> 
> first is sorry for my bad english.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> my rig :
> AMD FX-9370
> Asus Crosshair Formula Z
> FXF 9790 1000Mhz overclock ed. (i hate it couse non reference board)
> DDR3 Vagance 16 GB @1600
> Kinstoon SSD 60GB, System
> OCZ Vertex 4 240GB, Game
> WD Black 500MB, Storage
> WD Green 1TB, Storage
> WD Red 3TB,Storage
> 
> EK-Supremacy Plexiglass with gelid pasta included.
> Swiftech MCP355™ 12 VDC Pump
> EK-CoolStream RAD XT (360) with push 3 120 fan (front of casing from outside to inside)
> 
> 
> 
> still working on this problem :
> 
> as i overclocked to 5000Mhz, 25 x 200Mhz or 23 x 220Mhz, all the setting for Asus power management all in max setting (sometime i reduce the setting to half, but OCCT fail in some core), and the heat rech 74 Cdeg (core), when its burning with OCCT, and after 10 to 15 minutes the clock throttling down to 1400Mhz, up again and down again.
> 
> thanks
> n i hope i can join this club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


shut off apm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeVil5o5*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been trolling this thread for a while now and only just registered to this forum. Everyone here has done great work on their rigs. I was wondering if anyone has tried to install 2 PSU's on the Storm Trooper. i currently have a GS700 and am contemplating on replacing it with a new higher capacity PSU or get another PSU and add it to my current set-up. it's not really an urgent matter, my GS700 can still run my rig just fine, I'm just checking on options for future upgrades.
> 
> TIA


i thought about it but i had too much stuff in my rig when i had it ( 4 rads 3 mcr35x pumps cd drive 1200w psu quadfire everything including mobo blocked

so i bought a caselabs M8


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> shut off apm
> i thought about it but i had too much stuff in my rig when i had it ( 4 rads 3 mcr35x pumps cd drive 1200w psu quadfire everything including mobo blocked
> 
> so i bought a caselabs M8


Okay then.. sory...I though who has cm stryker can join... but...


----------



## DeVil5o5

Thanks for the link, I now at least have an idea of what could be done.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> shut off apm
> i thought about it but i had too much stuff in my rig when i had it ( 4 rads 3 mcr35x pumps cd drive 1200w psu quadfire everything including mobo blocked
> 
> so i bought a caselabs M8
> 
> 
> 
> Okay then.. sory...I though who has cm stryker can join... but...
Click to expand...

huh? no you need to shut off apm to stop the throttling !~

and welcome !


----------



## agung79

Okay... miss understood. ... thanks. ..


----------



## Swelit

I love this case!
I'm going to buy some LED lights soon.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swelit*
> 
> I love this case!
> I'm going to buy some LED lights soon.


Same for me, planning to buy some bitfenix alchemy sleeved cable extensions too to make the cabling look nice and have to mod my X-Fi ribbon cable somehow


----------



## psyside

Guys, did anyone had Air 540 before you had Trooper? i'm really interested in some cooling performance, which is better and how much.


----------



## urlBALLSlmouth

Hey all. Love this case had for over a year looking to upgrade from a single 120mm closed loop cpu cooler to a 240mm. The h105 to be precise. I want to roof mount it but am curious if ill have clearance mfor the rad and the fans. Id like to do 4 fans 2 top 2 bot but dont want to have to cut the handle off. Anyone know what kind of clearance ill have. Thanks


----------



## urlBALLSlmouth

Cm Storm Stryker btw.


----------



## justinwebb

I use the h110 an just 2 fans, I haven't decided if I want to mod the handle to make it taller.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Thought I'd throw a few pics on here to add to the gallery.


----------



## badkarma013

Ok
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> personally, I wouldn't buy from any of the "custom" manufacturers for fear of how technical support/warranty would play out. I'd be more inclined to go with a reputable manufacturer like ASUS for a gaming notebook.


----------



## badkarma013

Well I ended up with a very nice 17.3 MSI Dragon series. I seriously looked at Asus books but MSI offered much more bang for the buck. So far very happy. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## JA90

Full Build-log for my Cristal Toxin is here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1466994/build-log-project-cristal-toxin-completed


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulkon*
> 
> What LED lighting do you guys recommend? I remember seeing a link to a hobbyist LED site but I forgot to save the link. Also, are there any special ambient lighting LEDs (for behind the monitor) that anyone recommends or does the same LED strip lighting on a 12V DC adapter work as well?
> 
> Also, is EL wire superior to LED lighting?


For LED lighting, I recommend the NZXT HUE RGB LED controller IF you have an available 5.25" bay. It's a pretty neat strip of LEDs that can change to any color, brightness, or mode that you want.

For ambient lighting behind the monitors, I highly recommend cyborg gaming lights. They can do any cool things with programs and plug-ins, but the best part about these is that they work with in-game lighting when playing games. I know that there are other brands out there that also include fans and rumble pads for your desk, but in my opinion that's getting a bit too crazy. I already have quite a bit on my desk as it is.

As for your question on if EL wire is superior to LED lighting, they are two different types of lighting completely. Think of LED lights being like the light bulb in a room. Turn it on, the whole room lights up. Now think of EL wire as like a lightning bug at night. It's bright and gets your attention, but it doesn't light up the whole room.
EL wire is pretty much just for the look of bright, colored wires designed too draw in attention to areas of your case. They don't really light up the whole thing.

I used both: 1 LED strip that's 2 meters long to light up the inside (one was enough) and 6 strands of EL wire to draw the attention to the front, top, and side window of my case.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Just Fan LEDs ON


LED strip ON, EL wire OFF


LED strip OFF, EL wire ON


LED strip ON, EL wire ON (and LED case feet ON)


My set-up:


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> Thought I'd throw a few pics on here to add to the gallery.


such a nice mod and no watercooling? This is overclock.net. Air cooling is not for us


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> such a nice mod and no watercooling? This is overclock.net. Air cooling is not for us


Agreed. Even my Pentium is under water.

I also don't like large sinks because of the stress on the motherboard.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Agreed. Even my Pentium is under water.
> 
> I also don't like large sinks because of the stress on the motherboard.


I would wager that the majority of OCN members are on air.
But that aside I have never done h2o but I am considering getting wet on my next build. It's just so dang expensive!
Can it be done effectively on a budget?
I wouldn't waste my time with closed loop....


----------



## 331149

Anyone know if the corsair fans (sp120) can be mounted in the front with the long strange screws that come with the case?


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> I would wager that the majority of OCN members are on air.
> But that aside I have never done h2o but I am considering getting wet on my next build. It's just so dang expensive!
> Can it be done effectively on a budget?
> I wouldn't waste my time with closed loop....


well, you just have to put at least 400 dollars on top of your budget and you're good to go. Yeah, it's more expensive but hell yeah, it's so quiet and so cool, you can't get over that


----------



## JR1de57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBDK*
> 
> Anyone know if the corsair fans (sp120) can be mounted in the front with the long strange screws that come with the case?


i dont see why not i have seen the af120s mounted in the front same setup as the sp120s


----------



## 331149

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR1de57*
> 
> i dont see why not i have seen the af120s mounted in the front same setup as the sp120s


Well if I put a dust filter (Silverstone FF121) in front of the regular case fans and a very slim silicone dampening gasket (Cooltek CT-120FG) to kill the noise, the screws are not long enough - And since the AF/SP 120s have rubber sticking out on both sides, that might just be enough for the screws to not hook on. CM should really have used regular screws.


----------



## JakdMan

Hello all! Finally hit up Micro Center after that snow storm and JUST snagged the last Storm Trooper they had. Wasn't even on the shelf; I was going to find the tenant for help since I knew they had 1 left when I literally ran into it sitting in a random aisle on the floor, I picked it up so fast and headed strait for checkout I didn't even get to look for the other things I needed.














And I shall dub this (my first build ever







) _Project Troian_


----------



## Minusorange

Just a in the dark shot


----------



## Mega Man

welcome !


----------



## inmansfault

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JakdMan*
> 
> And I shall dub this (my first build ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) _Project Troian_


Welcome! All things Trooper/Stryker exist here.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JakdMan*
> 
> Hello all! Finally hit up Micro Center after that snow storm and JUST snagged the last Storm Trooper they had. Wasn't even on the shelf; I was going to find the tenant for help since I knew they had 1 left when I literally ran into it sitting in a random aisle on the floor, I picked it up so fast and headed strait for checkout I didn't even get to look for the other things I needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I shall dub this (my first build ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) _Project Troian_


Welcome! I take it that with the green lettering that you must be going green and not in an economical way.









Just curious, is that a Storm Trooper with a side window? Picture on the box looks like the original Trooper, but the other pic looks like there's a side window.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








If it is a Trooper with a side window, then you are pretty lucky my friend. They are hard to come by.


----------



## JakdMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Welcome! I take it that with the green lettering that you must be going green and not in an economical way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, is that a Storm Trooper with a side window? Picture on the box looks like the original Trooper, but the other pic looks like there's a side window.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it is a Trooper with a side window, then you are pretty lucky my friend. They are hard to come by.


You would be correct









I was so syked when when I opened the box to find the window there, but not totally surprised. I sorta panicked when I saw the Storm trooper disappear from the pc part picker. When I went to the Newegg like from the coolermaster site and it showed a "new version available" I somewhat assumed the windowed model was becoming standard afair.

And yes Green is my sig color of choice. already coming up with some ideas for modding this baby.


----------



## Image-Edit

Hi All,
My second build







always wanted a Storm case and i love it, added a 60cm red LED and built a PSU cover from 6mm ply and covered it with some 3M carbon wrap. Got some Metal badges coming from HK to stick on the cover so i will update later.
Thanks for looking









i7 IB 4930k,
Asus Rampage Extreme IV,
24gig Corsair Vengeance,
Gigabyte R9 290 GPU,
Corsair HX 850 Pro PSU
1 main 500gig Samsung 840 SSD,
3x1TB Samsung F3 HDD,
Corsair H100i water cooled cpu unit,


----------



## Jolly Roger

Not too shabby. Looks good. Welcome to OCN.


----------



## inmansfault

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JakdMan*
> 
> You would be correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so syked when when I opened the box to find the window there, but not totally surprised. I sorta panicked when I saw the Storm trooper disappear from the pc part picker. When I went to the Newegg like from the coolermaster site and it showed a "new version available" I somewhat assumed the windowed model was becoming standard afair.
> 
> And yes Green is my sig color of choice. already coming up with some ideas for modding this baby.


I had the parts page at CM for a windowed side panel bookmarked for a long time, and when I finally decided to get one, there was no joy. I just cut one over this last weekend, so the positive is that I still have air blowing on my gpu's. I'm currently working on modding mine as well, so I hope you have as much fun working on yours as I am mine.


----------



## jmac1789

I've painted some parts of my CM Storm Stryker

I have changed the white front fans of the case with Corsair AF120 (Red LED) fans.

I also received the custom PSU Cover and the PSU with sleeved cables.


----------



## tyguy

Nice job. Where did you get the psu cover if I may ask?


----------



## jmac1789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmac1789*
> 
> I've painted some parts of my CM Storm Stryker
> 
> I have changed the white front fans of the case with Corsair AF120 (Red LED) fans.
> 
> I also received the custom PSU Cover and the PSU with sleeved cables.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The last picture?

I had it custom made....

PSU Cover and PSU Cable Sleeving by FTW Industries


----------



## agung79

Updated.... added water block for 7970


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> Updated.... added water block for 7970


you do realize you missed a memory chip ?


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you do realize you missed a memory chip ?










... ,miss calculate and not find a good one just like akasa pasif heat sink (waiting at local store), it just temporary... and i have to added another fitting ....
and also maybe, trying to make psu cover...


----------



## jchap1590

I will be replacing my Trooper with a Corsair 760T









http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00HSY2072/ref=mw_dp_img_z?is=l&vs=1

Anyone in the market for a used CM Storm Trooper?

*EDIT:* *FOR SALE OFFER RETRACTED DUE TO FORUM RULES & REGULATIONS*


----------



## gertryytli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> I will be replacing my Trooper with a Corsair 760T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00HSY2072?vs=1#immersive_view?1392813144569
> 
> Anyone in the market for a used CM Storm Trooper?


how much?







and are there any scratches or smth?


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertryytli*
> 
> how much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and are there any scratches or smth?


see my post below.. not sure why it quoted me when I went to edit..

*EDIT:* *FOR SALE OFFER RETRACTED DUE TO FORUM RULES & REGULATIONS*


----------



## jchap1590

no scratches or anything, side panels are actually brand new (one was bent when I got it, just didn't feel like returning at the time). I will say that I am missing 4 of the front drive bay grilles (which can be purchased here: http://www.cmstore-usa.com/trooper-5-25-drive-bay-cover/). front fans have also been replaced, 2 x Corsair AF120 High Performance fans will be included.

I'll throw in a free PCIe USB 3.0 expansion card: has 2 x USB 3.0 rear ports plus 1 x 19-pin internal USB 3.0 header (see here: http://www.ianker.com/product/68UPPCIE-2S20PU)

I'll also include a card-reader for free, if you're interested, too (see here: http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=157)

Price I'm willing to negotiate on.. let's start at $100 and PM me if interested

Original packaging/documentation included

*EDIT:* *FOR SALE OFFER RETRACTED DUE TO FORUM RULES & REGULATIONS*


----------



## Weshhh

Shipping isn't cheap from new jersey to estonia. I would be in but its not like i live around the corner.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> snipped


Not to be that guy but you cannot post items for sale on this forum unless you meet the criteria and post in the marketplace. I just don't want to see you get an infraction.


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Not to be that guy but you cannot post items for sale on this forum unless you meet the criteria and post in the marketplace. I just don't want to see you get an infraction.


didn't know that


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> didn't know that


No problems, I guess it's just for the safety of the forum users so their are no scams by newly created accounts.


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> No problems, I guess it's just for the safety of the forum users so their are no scams by newly created accounts.


yeah :/ forums used to be a great place to sell things.. all that probably ended when someone got screwed over and made it the forum's liability for having "hosted" the transaction

thanks for the heads up!


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> yeah :/ forums used to be a great place to sell things.. all that probably ended when someone got screwed over and made it the forum's liability for having "hosted" the transaction
> 
> thanks for the heads up!


They still are a great place but they've just set criteria to meet to make sure you are invested in the community before allowing the sales. Here are the rules: http://www.overclock.net/f/322/marketplace-rules


----------



## gertryytli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weshhh*
> 
> Shipping isn't cheap from new jersey to estonia. I would be in but its not like i live around the corner.


thank you for reminding me that, yup agree with you it will cost too much


----------



## tyguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmac1789*
> 
> The last picture?
> 
> I had it custom made....
> 
> PSU Cover and PSU Cable Sleeving by FTW Industries


Thanks so much for the information. I've been wanting a cover for quite a while now.


----------



## jmac1789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyguy*
> 
> Thanks so much for the information. I've been wanting a cover for quite a while now.


You can do it yourself. You just need the right tools.

Just measure first the dimensions of your PSU cover then make a prototype using a folder.

View the image below to see the measurement of my PSU cover.











After you make a prototype on a folder, use that to make a PSU cover using an acrylic sheet.

Or you can ask someone to make the cover for you using the prototype you made from the folder with those measurements in the image. Just choose a design that suits your build.


----------



## tyguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmac1789*
> 
> You can do it yourself. You just need the right tools.
> 
> Just measure first the dimensions of your PSU cover then make a prototype using a folder.
> 
> View the image below to see the measurement of my PSU cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you make a prototype on a folder, use that to make a PSU cover using an acrylic sheet.
> 
> Or you can ask someone to make the cover for you using the prototype you made from the folder with those measurements in the image. Just choose a design that suits your build.


What tools would I need exactly?


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmac1789*
> 
> I've painted some parts of my CM Storm Stryker
> 
> I have changed the white front fans of the case with Corsair AF120 (Red LED) fans.
> 
> I also received the custom PSU Cover and the PSU with sleeved cables.


Good to see another fellow Filipino using CM Storm Case.







Btw, I know the guys behind FTW Industries.







I'm a member of their group, Rignoobies.









Here's my Trooper :


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jmac1789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Good to see another fellow Filipino using CM Storm Case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, I know the guys behind FTW Industries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a member of their group, Rignoobies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my Trooper :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oh, a fellow Filipino I see, nice rig sir









My rig needs more improvement though compared to your rig









Camshow did the sleeving of the PSU cables and Tantricz with the PSU cover








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyguy*
> 
> What tools would I need exactly?


Probably you could use a dremel or other cutting tools. Then some sanding tools. You can be creative in creating your cover though.









I just wanted mine to be made by FTW Industries since they make nice PSU covers.








My psu cover is laser-cut.


----------



## tyguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmac1789*
> 
> Oh, a fellow Filipino I see, nice rig sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My rig needs more improvement though compared to your rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camshow did the sleeving of the PSU cables and Tantricz with the PSU cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably you could use a dremel or other cutting tools. Then some sanding tools. You can be creative in creating your cover though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted mine to be made by FTW Industries since they make nice PSU covers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My psu cover is laser-cut.


Ah I see. I don't have a dremel unfortunately. I would have to take it somewhere to get it cut. Or I could karate chop it. Last time I did that though I cut too much off. I'm not very accurate with my chops.

Beautiful rig adamski07!


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmac1789*
> 
> Oh, a fellow Filipino I see, nice rig sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My rig needs more improvement though compared to your rig


Yup, I know them personally.







Thanks!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyguy*
> 
> Ah I see. I don't have a dremel unfortunately. I would have to take it somewhere to get it cut. Or I could karate chop it. Last time I did that though I cut too much off. I'm not very accurate with my chops.
> 
> Beautiful rig adamski07!


Try finding a local laser cutting service. Give them the dimensions of the shroud then bend it. It's easy.







Thanks, btw.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyguy*
> 
> Ah I see. I don't have a dremel unfortunately. I would have to take it somewhere to get it cut. *Or I could karate chop it. Last time I did that though I cut too much off. I'm not very accurate with my chops.*
> 
> Beautiful rig adamski07!


Good one.


----------



## lamia2super

hello, just bought myself a trooper and many other goodies. I'm already thinking about what leds and simple mods i can do to it

http://s17.photobucket.com/user/lamia2super/media/photo_zps18f7349e.jpg.html


----------



## YounGMessiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Good to see another fellow Filipino using CM Storm Case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, I know the guys behind FTW Industries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a member of their group, Rignoobies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my Trooper :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Really nice! Do you have pictures of phases? Im really liking the double fan idea on the back, what did you do there?


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Here's my Trooper :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Am I looking at this wrong, or is your motherboard I/O in the roof of the case??


----------



## inmansfault

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> Am I looking at this wrong, or is your motherboard I/O in the roof of the case??


I was thinking the same thing! I would like to know more...


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Really nice! Do you have pictures of phases? Im really liking the double fan idea on the back, what did you do there?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> Am I looking at this wrong, or is your motherboard I/O in the roof of the case??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inmansfault*
> 
> I was thinking the same thing! I would like to know more...


All your answers are in his build log linked in his sig. It's an impressive build worth looking over!


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inmansfault*
> 
> I was thinking the same thing! I would like to know more...


wow, I have definitely never seen anything like that before!


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Really nice! Do you have pictures of phases? Im really liking the double fan idea on the back, what did you do there?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> Am I looking at this wrong, or is your motherboard I/O in the roof of the case??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inmansfault*
> 
> I was thinking the same thing! I would like to know more...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> All your answers are in his build log linked in his sig. It's an impressive build worth looking over!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> wow, I have definitely never seen anything like that before!


Thanks benben84 for letting them know. You guys can check out my build log here on OCN(link on my sig) or you can visit my facebook page, Adamski Modz, for the photos and future projects.


----------



## YounGMessiah

Oh derp lol sorry was in class writing that message xD

Thanks


----------



## SpiralOut

Hey everyone, I just got my self a CMSS and I had a few mod questions. Figured I'd introduce myself and my rig first:



I'll have more pics eventually, once I finish all the small additions I'm going to make in the next week or so...

Specs:

Vishera 6350
ASUS M5A99X EVO
Radeon 7870
16g Ripjaw

I've seen a bunch of your rigs guys and seriously they are works of art. I feel like the theme I'm going for with mine is fairly common, but I like blue









That being said: I want to change the led's of my power buttom and fan control lights to blue, but I'm not sure what kind of leds they are or if they're even replaceable. Do I have to go through CM?

Thanks ahead of time and hope to stick around this forum if I met the requirements,

-SpiralOut


----------



## SpiralOut

should've tried a bit harder with my research: I found a page on the thread that talks about the power button led, but the SMD LED seems to come in a variety of shapes and sizes, which one is the one to get for the SS/ST? Is it not worth it and that's why most just cover them up?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpiralOut*
> 
> should've tried a bit harder with my research: I found a page on the thread that talks about the power button led, but the SMD LED seems to come in a variety of shapes and sizes, which one is the one to get for the SS/ST? Is it not worth it and that's why most just cover them up?


Do you have an electronics store (one that sells the components) where you live? If so you can take the front panel in and find out what smd leds you need. I've also thought about making mine blue, but I'm too lazy.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpiralOut*
> 
> should've tried a bit harder with my research: I found a page on the thread that talks about the power button led, but the SMD LED seems to come in a variety of shapes and sizes, which one is the one to get for the SS/ST? Is it not worth it and that's why most just cover them up?


Hey SpiralOut, check your messages. I've sent you a PM helping you out.


----------



## SpiralOut

Thanks Ne1ld0, definitely helpful. I may have jumped the gun with the EL wire I bought before you sent that pm, but I'll make it work.

I'll post some picks as it goes,

-SpiralOut


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpiralOut*
> 
> Thanks Ne1ld0, definitely helpful. I may have jumped the gun with the EL wire I bought before you sent that pm, but I'll make it work.
> 
> I'll post some picks as it goes,
> 
> -SpiralOut


Does someone have advice for EL wire?? Please share!









Will need lighting for a Corsair 760T


----------



## alamakluke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elvandar*
> 
> Does anyone know for certain if a Swiftech H320 cooler would fit inside this case? I was wanting to build a system with that setup but a PC builder I know said they would not recommend it due to it being a tight fit.


I am looking for the answer to this question as well. Does anybody know that the H320 fits in the CM Trooper case?


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Hey SpiralOut, check your messages. I've sent you a PM helping you out.


Do you have any guides for lightning the panel strips up like in your avatar and switching the top panel LED's ?


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> Does someone have advice for EL wire?? Please share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will need lighting for a Corsair 760T


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Do you have any guides for lightning the panel strips up like in your avatar and switching the top panel LED's ?


Here is some detailed info for you guys with step-by-step instructions on EL wire for the Storm Trooper and Stryker cases and some info on I/O panel LEDs:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*First up, replacing the power light LEDs:*

I bought my two green *3mm LEDs* from FrozenCPU.com.

I replaced the two 3mm red LEDs for the power button with green ones. Also, I didn't really solder the new LEDs into place since I suck at soldering so changing these without soldering them is a breeze.

What I did was unscrew the screws holding the I/O circuit board down, pushed all the wires going to the I/O circuit board up towards it to give me enough room to pull it out and flipped over without having to unconnect any of those wires, got myself a soldering iron for $4 at Harbor Freight, let soldering iron heat up, used it to heat up the solder on the back of the red LEDs with one hand while other hand pulled the red LEDs out to remove them.

With red LEDs removed, you will notice on I/O circuit board a small + (positive side) on the right side holes. Now the wires on your new LEDs will probably be much longer than the tiny ones on red LEDs. This does not matter, I did not make any changes to these longer wires. You will notice that one of these wires on new LEDs is longer than the other. Longer wire = + (positive side) and goes in hole on the right.

I had trouble getting new LEDs into the holes simply because some of the solder left over from red LEDs had hardened back up and covered the holes slightly. This is no big deal. If you run into this problem, simply reheat that solder, even placing tip of soldering iron into holes if necessary. While I reheated this left over solder, I also pushed LEDs wires through holes. Once fully into place, I held LEDs in place with one hand and bent wires downward on the backside with other hand. With wires bent, I used electrical tape to hold them down. Made sure tape did not cover that U shaped area at the very top between power LEDs cause thats where power button is located.

Flipped it back over, and tested it. Everything worked so I just reassembled it all.

Maybe not the best way to go about it, but it works, is simple, and cheap.

On a side note, the power and HDD indicator LEDs are also 3mm in size.

*Second up, replacing the tiny fan controller LEDs:*

Before starting into this subject, I have not done this yet. I have been doing a lot of research into this and have been talking to 2 members who have replaced these and this is what both of them told me:
_
"theyre 3 individual SMDs i soldered on, i got them from alliedelec.com website, the 3mm ones.

http://www.alliedelec.com/search/productdetail.aspx?SKU=70062856

heres where i got em from. 3.2mm x 1.6mm"_

After messaging both of these members, both of them got their LEDs from this website. Of course these do require soldering to replace. I did end up buying these tiny LEDs, but because they are so tiny I haven't gotten the courage yet to even try to replace these little bastards.

*Third up, EL Wire Mod Tutorial:*

Before we begin, I will warn you that power inverters that are required to light up the EL wire do make a slightly high pitch noise when in use. Because this noise can be annoying, I recommend installing a PCI-slot rocker switch to turn EL Wire on/off. I really only turn mine on to show off. I have bought sound dampening foam and surrounded my power inverter with it and it honestly didn't help much. I will say that I use headphones pretty much all the time on my PC and I can't here the inverter noise with them on. Oh, I also bought all my EL Wire stuff from ELWirePros.com.

*Here we go:*

I did notice I forgot to mention in the video the *VERY FIRST STEP* which is to remove the bottom fan w/ hard cage and the side brackets that hold it in place. You must remove these in order to take off the front plastic cover.

I've also added an updated text version of all the steps required to do this mod below.






*What you need to do this EL Wire mod:*

a *molex power connector with a power switch and a 2-pin locking connector* attached (most power inverters I found have an option to buy a molex power connector with it and the 2-pin locking connector. It is the same type that Cooler Master uses for the LED on/off ability on the built-in fan controller. I did not like the on/off switch my molex power connector came with so I bought a PCI slot rocker switch which works great!)

a *power inverter* rated for the amount of feet you are using or more (if you plan on using super bright EL wire like I did, you'll need to take the amount of feet you used and double that for the power inverter rating. I am using a sound controlled inverter that has a constant on, sound controlled, and off ability. It is rated for 10 to 60 feet. Personally, I recommend a sound controlled one.)

*EL Wire with quick-connectors* already attached so you won't have to solder on connectors. They make it easy to just plug in and use. These quick-connectors are 2-pin locking connectors again just like Cooler Master's LED connectors.

For more than one EL Wire and most likely you'll want to use more than one, you'll need to get a 2-pin locking connector splitter, also called an *EL Wire splitter* on most sites. I am using one splitter where I can hook up to 5 EL Wires with it.

Super Glue to help hold EL Wire in place. I recommend glue that dries clear and has a tiny nozzle on it to get into the grooves. I used *Krazy Glue Advanced Formula*. It comes in a small bottle, but was more than enough.

If you plan on adding an EL Wire to the top outer groove, you will need *a drill and a 7/64" bit for 2.6mm diameter EL wire* to drill a tiny hole in the groove where it ends on the right hand side. This way all your wired connections can be with all your other wires on that side of the case. Also you'll want to drill that hole at an angle so wire won't have to come straight out and bend at an ugly 90 angle.

*EL Wire Sizes:*

All the EL Wire I used is *2.6mm in diameter* and the lengths are as follows:

2 vertical wires on front are 2 feet long (this gives you a bit extra to make it easy to make connections by the right side panel)

2 small horizontal wires on front near the top are 1 foot long (again plenty extra to make connections easy),

1 wire at the very top on mine is 9 feet long cause I used it to outline around the edges of all 3 mesh vents, using tiny zip ties, and then through the tiny hole I drilled to the outside groove. If you plan on using wire in just the groove, you'll need to measure just the groove and add a foot to that measurement to have plenty extra for wired connections.

I also glued an additional EL Wire around the edges of the side window on the inside and it is 4 feet long.

*How to do EL Wire mod:*

*Step one*: remove the bottom fan hard drive cage and the side brackets that hold fan hard drive cage in place. You must remove these in order to take off front cover without breaking it. Fan hard drive cage is held in by 2 long thumb screws, remove these. Side brackets are held in by 2 thumb screws for each one, remove these. Take these parts out.

*Step two:* remove front plastic cover. This is done by first taking off very top plastic cover, you know those 6 plastic tabs and remove the top. Then you'll see 2 screws on top near the front corners that look like they have 2 small washers attached to them. Use screwdriver and take these out. Then remove CM Storm logo faceplate on the front at the bottom. You'll see a small support arm going across horizontally. Remove the 2 screws in the holes on support arm. If you have bay devices, remove the mesh bay cover directly below them to give room to slide front cover up a tiny bit. It shouldn't have to slide up very much, an inch or less to come off.

*Step three:* remove the tiny black plastic inserts, shaped like a T, that are inside the grooves. On the back of the front cover, you can see that there are 4 small white tabs that hold this tiny black insert in place. I took a flat screw driver and pushed against these white tabs while pushing against the black insert as well. Start removing black insert from the bottom and work your way up.

*Step four:* install EL Wires to the front cover grooves. Start at the bottom with the connector ends and work wire into the groove. Have the other end of the wire stop at the T intersection at the top, just like stopping at a stop sign. Glue in a few inches at a time starting at the top where the wire stops at the T. You can use a flat screwdriver to hold wire down into the groove for 30-40 seconds so the glue can take hold. Continue gluing wire down a few inches at a time. For the 2 tiny wires on the front faceplate at the top of the T, set these into place and glue down. Pretty self explanatory.

*Step five*: drilling hole in top cover. If you have some sort of hole gauge, I'd recommend putting your wire through one of it's holes where wire fits into snugly in order to tell what size drill bit to use, I used a 7/64" bit. Drill your hole in the top groove on the right hand side where the groove ends. Drill hole at roughly a 30 to 45 degree angle so wire will sit into groove nice and neatly at this drilled spot. Drill at slow speed and go slow, it's only plastic. Luckily it is pretty good and thick plastic at this groove area.

*Step six:* Install top cover wire. First on the metal top part of the case where the handle is attached, you'll see that there is a small oval shaped hole right next to the top dust filter at the front right corner. Pull all your EL Wire through this hole leaving your connection end inside your case. Then take the end of the wire and feed it through the hole you drilled. Place wire into the groove and glue it down a few inches at a time starting where the wire will end on the left hand side where groove ends.

*Step seven:* Install molex connector to Power Supply, 2-pin connector attached to molex connector to power inverter, 2-pin connector attached power inverter to 2-pin connector on splitter, and finally 2-pin connectors on splitter to 2-pin connectors on EL Wire. If you are using a sound controlled power inverter like I am, I recommend mounting it if you can using sticky velcro strips at bottom of your case near the very front. It will fit under your toolbox with no problem. Having it here will allow you to simply remove CM Storm logo faceplate to easily switch from constant on, sound controlled, and even off. The off ability on this inverter is nice cause then you could leave the power switch on molex connector on and turn off EL Wire at the inverter which is conveniently located at the front of the case.

*Step eight:* with all connections hooked up, test EL Wire to make sure it all works. With everything working fine, install front cover, screw in 2 screws at the top corners and 2 screws on front support arm. Install top cover, should snap into place. Install side brackets with 2 thumb screws each and fan hard drive cage with 2 longer thumb screws. Put back on mesh bay covers and CM Storm logo faceplate and you are good to go.


Hope this helps you guys out.


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Here is some detailed info for you guys with step-by-step instructions on EL wire for the Storm Trooper and Stryker cases and some info on I/O panel LEDs:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *First up, replacing the power light LEDs:*
> 
> I bought my two green *3mm LEDs* from FrozenCPU.com.
> 
> I replaced the two 3mm red LEDs for the power button with green ones. Also, I didn't really solder the new LEDs into place since I suck at soldering so changing these without soldering them is a breeze.
> 
> What I did was unscrew the screws holding the I/O circuit board down, pushed all the wires going to the I/O circuit board up towards it to give me enough room to pull it out and flipped over without having to unconnect any of those wires, got myself a soldering iron for $4 at Harbor Freight, let soldering iron heat up, used it to heat up the solder on the back of the red LEDs with one hand while other hand pulled the red LEDs out to remove them.
> 
> With red LEDs removed, you will notice on I/O circuit board a small + (positive side) on the right side holes. Now the wires on your new LEDs will probably be much longer than the tiny ones on red LEDs. This does not matter, I did not make any changes to these longer wires. You will notice that one of these wires on new LEDs is longer than the other. Longer wire = + (positive side) and goes in hole on the right.
> 
> I had trouble getting new LEDs into the holes simply because some of the solder left over from red LEDs had hardened back up and covered the holes slightly. This is no big deal. If you run into this problem, simply reheat that solder, even placing tip of soldering iron into holes if necessary. While I reheated this left over solder, I also pushed LEDs wires through holes. Once fully into place, I held LEDs in place with one hand and bent wires downward on the backside with other hand. With wires bent, I used electrical tape to hold them down. Made sure tape did not cover that U shaped area at the very top between power LEDs cause thats where power button is located.
> 
> Flipped it back over, and tested it. Everything worked so I just reassembled it all.
> 
> Maybe not the best way to go about it, but it works, is simple, and cheap.
> 
> On a side note, the power and HDD indicator LEDs are also 3mm in size.
> 
> *Second up, replacing the tiny fan controller LEDs:*
> 
> Before starting into this subject, I have not done this yet. I have been doing a lot of research into this and have been talking to 2 members who have replaced these and this is what both of them told me:
> _
> "theyre 3 individual SMDs i soldered on, i got them from alliedelec.com website, the 3mm ones.
> 
> http://www.alliedelec.com/search/productdetail.aspx?SKU=70062856
> 
> heres where i got em from. 3.2mm x 1.6mm"_
> 
> After messaging both of these members, both of them got their LEDs from this website. Of course these do require soldering to replace. I did end up buying these tiny LEDs, but because they are so tiny I haven't gotten the courage yet to even try to replace these little bastards.
> 
> *Third up, EL Wire Mod Tutorial:*
> 
> Before we begin, I will warn you that power inverters that are required to light up the EL wire do make a slightly high pitch noise when in use. Because this noise can be annoying, I recommend installing a PCI-slot rocker switch to turn EL Wire on/off. I really only turn mine on to show off. I have bought sound dampening foam and surrounded my power inverter with it and it honestly didn't help much. I will say that I use headphones pretty much all the time on my PC and I can't here the inverter noise with them on. Oh, I also bought all my EL Wire stuff from ELWirePros.com.
> 
> *Here we go:*
> 
> I did notice I forgot to mention in the video the *VERY FIRST STEP* which is to remove the bottom fan w/ hard cage and the side brackets that hold it in place. You must remove these in order to take off the front plastic cover.
> 
> I've also added an updated text version of all the steps required to do this mod below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What you need to do this EL Wire mod:*
> 
> a *molex power connector with a power switch and a 2-pin locking connector* attached (most power inverters I found have an option to buy a molex power connector with it and the 2-pin locking connector. It is the same type that Cooler Master uses for the LED on/off ability on the built-in fan controller. I did not like the on/off switch my molex power connector came with so I bought a PCI slot rocker switch which works great!)
> 
> a *power inverter* rated for the amount of feet you are using or more (if you plan on using super bright EL wire like I did, you'll need to take the amount of feet you used and double that for the power inverter rating. I am using a sound controlled inverter that has a constant on, sound controlled, and off ability. It is rated for 10 to 60 feet. Personally, I recommend a sound controlled one.)
> 
> *EL Wire with quick-connectors* already attached so you won't have to solder on connectors. They make it easy to just plug in and use. These quick-connectors are 2-pin locking connectors again just like Cooler Master's LED connectors.
> 
> For more than one EL Wire and most likely you'll want to use more than one, you'll need to get a 2-pin locking connector splitter, also called an *EL Wire splitter* on most sites. I am using one splitter where I can hook up to 5 EL Wires with it.
> 
> Super Glue to help hold EL Wire in place. I recommend glue that dries clear and has a tiny nozzle on it to get into the grooves. I used *Krazy Glue Advanced Formula*. It comes in a small bottle, but was more than enough.
> 
> If you plan on adding an EL Wire to the top outer groove, you will need *a drill and a 7/64" bit for 2.6mm diameter EL wire* to drill a tiny hole in the groove where it ends on the right hand side. This way all your wired connections can be with all your other wires on that side of the case. Also you'll want to drill that hole at an angle so wire won't have to come straight out and bend at an ugly 90 angle.
> 
> *EL Wire Sizes:*
> 
> All the EL Wire I used is *2.6mm in diameter* and the lengths are as follows:
> 
> 2 vertical wires on front are 2 feet long (this gives you a bit extra to make it easy to make connections by the right side panel)
> 
> 2 small horizontal wires on front near the top are 1 foot long (again plenty extra to make connections easy),
> 
> 1 wire at the very top on mine is 9 feet long cause I used it to outline around the edges of all 3 mesh vents, using tiny zip ties, and then through the tiny hole I drilled to the outside groove. If you plan on using wire in just the groove, you'll need to measure just the groove and add a foot to that measurement to have plenty extra for wired connections.
> 
> I also glued an additional EL Wire around the edges of the side window on the inside and it is 4 feet long.
> 
> *How to do EL Wire mod:*
> 
> *Step one*: remove the bottom fan hard drive cage and the side brackets that hold fan hard drive cage in place. You must remove these in order to take off front cover without breaking it. Fan hard drive cage is held in by 2 long thumb screws, remove these. Side brackets are held in by 2 thumb screws for each one, remove these. Take these parts out.
> 
> *Step two:* remove front plastic cover. This is done by first taking off very top plastic cover, you know those 6 plastic tabs and remove the top. Then you'll see 2 screws on top near the front corners that look like they have 2 small washers attached to them. Use screwdriver and take these out. Then remove CM Storm logo faceplate on the front at the bottom. You'll see a small support arm going across horizontally. Remove the 2 screws in the holes on support arm. If you have bay devices, remove the mesh bay cover directly below them to give room to slide front cover up a tiny bit. It shouldn't have to slide up very much, an inch or less to come off.
> 
> *Step three:* remove the tiny black plastic inserts, shaped like a T, that are inside the grooves. On the back of the front cover, you can see that there are 4 small white tabs that hold this tiny black insert in place. I took a flat screw driver and pushed against these white tabs while pushing against the black insert as well. Start removing black insert from the bottom and work your way up.
> 
> *Step four:* install EL Wires to the front cover grooves. Start at the bottom with the connector ends and work wire into the groove. Have the other end of the wire stop at the T intersection at the top, just like stopping at a stop sign. Glue in a few inches at a time starting at the top where the wire stops at the T. You can use a flat screwdriver to hold wire down into the groove for 30-40 seconds so the glue can take hold. Continue gluing wire down a few inches at a time. For the 2 tiny wires on the front faceplate at the top of the T, set these into place and glue down. Pretty self explanatory.
> 
> *Step five*: drilling hole in top cover. If you have some sort of hole gauge, I'd recommend putting your wire through one of it's holes where wire fits into snugly in order to tell what size drill bit to use, I used a 7/64" bit. Drill your hole in the top groove on the right hand side where the groove ends. Drill hole at roughly a 30 to 45 degree angle so wire will sit into groove nice and neatly at this drilled spot. Drill at slow speed and go slow, it's only plastic. Luckily it is pretty good and thick plastic at this groove area.
> 
> *Step six:* Install top cover wire. First on the metal top part of the case where the handle is attached, you'll see that there is a small oval shaped hole right next to the top dust filter at the front right corner. Pull all your EL Wire through this hole leaving your connection end inside your case. Then take the end of the wire and feed it through the hole you drilled. Place wire into the groove and glue it down a few inches at a time starting where the wire will end on the left hand side where groove ends.
> 
> *Step seven:* Install molex connector to Power Supply, 2-pin connector attached to molex connector to power inverter, 2-pin connector attached power inverter to 2-pin connector on splitter, and finally 2-pin connectors on splitter to 2-pin connectors on EL Wire. If you are using a sound controlled power inverter like I am, I recommend mounting it if you can using sticky velcro strips at bottom of your case near the very front. It will fit under your toolbox with no problem. Having it here will allow you to simply remove CM Storm logo faceplate to easily switch from constant on, sound controlled, and even off. The off ability on this inverter is nice cause then you could leave the power switch on molex connector on and turn off EL Wire at the inverter which is conveniently located at the front of the case.
> 
> *Step eight:* with all connections hooked up, test EL Wire to make sure it all works. With everything working fine, install front cover, screw in 2 screws at the top corners and 2 screws on front support arm. Install top cover, should snap into place. Install side brackets with 2 thumb screws each and fan hard drive cage with 2 longer thumb screws. Put back on mesh bay covers and CM Storm logo faceplate and you are good to go.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps you guys out.





please add this to OP as well


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> please add this to OP as well


OP?


----------



## Mega Man

opening post


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> opening post


Are you talking about adding this info to my previous post or to the very first post in this forum? I am confused.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> opening post
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about adding this info to my previous post or to the very first post in this forum? I am confused.
Click to expand...


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Here is some detailed info for you guys with step-by-step instructions on EL wire for the Storm Trooper and Stryker cases and some info on I/O panel LEDs:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *First up, replacing the power light LEDs:*
> 
> I bought my two green *3mm LEDs* from FrozenCPU.com.
> 
> I replaced the two 3mm red LEDs for the power button with green ones. Also, I didn't really solder the new LEDs into place since I suck at soldering so changing these without soldering them is a breeze.
> 
> What I did was unscrew the screws holding the I/O circuit board down, pushed all the wires going to the I/O circuit board up towards it to give me enough room to pull it out and flipped over without having to unconnect any of those wires, got myself a soldering iron for $4 at Harbor Freight, let soldering iron heat up, used it to heat up the solder on the back of the red LEDs with one hand while other hand pulled the red LEDs out to remove them.
> 
> With red LEDs removed, you will notice on I/O circuit board a small + (positive side) on the right side holes. Now the wires on your new LEDs will probably be much longer than the tiny ones on red LEDs. This does not matter, I did not make any changes to these longer wires. You will notice that one of these wires on new LEDs is longer than the other. Longer wire = + (positive side) and goes in hole on the right.
> 
> I had trouble getting new LEDs into the holes simply because some of the solder left over from red LEDs had hardened back up and covered the holes slightly. This is no big deal. If you run into this problem, simply reheat that solder, even placing tip of soldering iron into holes if necessary. While I reheated this left over solder, I also pushed LEDs wires through holes. Once fully into place, I held LEDs in place with one hand and bent wires downward on the backside with other hand. With wires bent, I used electrical tape to hold them down. Made sure tape did not cover that U shaped area at the very top between power LEDs cause thats where power button is located.
> 
> Flipped it back over, and tested it. Everything worked so I just reassembled it all.
> 
> Maybe not the best way to go about it, but it works, is simple, and cheap.
> 
> On a side note, the power and HDD indicator LEDs are also 3mm in size.
> 
> *Second up, replacing the tiny fan controller LEDs:*
> 
> Before starting into this subject, I have not done this yet. I have been doing a lot of research into this and have been talking to 2 members who have replaced these and this is what both of them told me:
> _
> "theyre 3 individual SMDs i soldered on, i got them from alliedelec.com website, the 3mm ones.
> 
> http://www.alliedelec.com/search/productdetail.aspx?SKU=70062856
> 
> heres where i got em from. 3.2mm x 1.6mm"_
> 
> After messaging both of these members, both of them got their LEDs from this website. Of course these do require soldering to replace. I did end up buying these tiny LEDs, but because they are so tiny I haven't gotten the courage yet to even try to replace these little bastards.
> 
> *Third up, EL Wire Mod Tutorial:*
> 
> Before we begin, I will warn you that power inverters that are required to light up the EL wire do make a slightly high pitch noise when in use. Because this noise can be annoying, I recommend installing a PCI-slot rocker switch to turn EL Wire on/off. I really only turn mine on to show off. I have bought sound dampening foam and surrounded my power inverter with it and it honestly didn't help much. I will say that I use headphones pretty much all the time on my PC and I can't here the inverter noise with them on. Oh, I also bought all my EL Wire stuff from ELWirePros.com.
> 
> *Here we go:*
> 
> I did notice I forgot to mention in the video the *VERY FIRST STEP* which is to remove the bottom fan w/ hard cage and the side brackets that hold it in place. You must remove these in order to take off the front plastic cover.
> 
> I've also added an updated text version of all the steps required to do this mod below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What you need to do this EL Wire mod:*
> 
> a *molex power connector with a power switch and a 2-pin locking connector* attached (most power inverters I found have an option to buy a molex power connector with it and the 2-pin locking connector. It is the same type that Cooler Master uses for the LED on/off ability on the built-in fan controller. I did not like the on/off switch my molex power connector came with so I bought a PCI slot rocker switch which works great!)
> 
> a *power inverter* rated for the amount of feet you are using or more (if you plan on using super bright EL wire like I did, you'll need to take the amount of feet you used and double that for the power inverter rating. I am using a sound controlled inverter that has a constant on, sound controlled, and off ability. It is rated for 10 to 60 feet. Personally, I recommend a sound controlled one.)
> 
> *EL Wire with quick-connectors* already attached so you won't have to solder on connectors. They make it easy to just plug in and use. These quick-connectors are 2-pin locking connectors again just like Cooler Master's LED connectors.
> 
> For more than one EL Wire and most likely you'll want to use more than one, you'll need to get a 2-pin locking connector splitter, also called an *EL Wire splitter* on most sites. I am using one splitter where I can hook up to 5 EL Wires with it.
> 
> Super Glue to help hold EL Wire in place. I recommend glue that dries clear and has a tiny nozzle on it to get into the grooves. I used *Krazy Glue Advanced Formula*. It comes in a small bottle, but was more than enough.
> 
> If you plan on adding an EL Wire to the top outer groove, you will need *a drill and a 7/64" bit for 2.6mm diameter EL wire* to drill a tiny hole in the groove where it ends on the right hand side. This way all your wired connections can be with all your other wires on that side of the case. Also you'll want to drill that hole at an angle so wire won't have to come straight out and bend at an ugly 90 angle.
> 
> *EL Wire Sizes:*
> 
> All the EL Wire I used is *2.6mm in diameter* and the lengths are as follows:
> 
> 2 vertical wires on front are 2 feet long (this gives you a bit extra to make it easy to make connections by the right side panel)
> 
> 2 small horizontal wires on front near the top are 1 foot long (again plenty extra to make connections easy),
> 
> 1 wire at the very top on mine is 9 feet long cause I used it to outline around the edges of all 3 mesh vents, using tiny zip ties, and then through the tiny hole I drilled to the outside groove. If you plan on using wire in just the groove, you'll need to measure just the groove and add a foot to that measurement to have plenty extra for wired connections.
> 
> I also glued an additional EL Wire around the edges of the side window on the inside and it is 4 feet long.
> 
> *How to do EL Wire mod:*
> 
> *Step one*: remove the bottom fan hard drive cage and the side brackets that hold fan hard drive cage in place. You must remove these in order to take off front cover without breaking it. Fan hard drive cage is held in by 2 long thumb screws, remove these. Side brackets are held in by 2 thumb screws for each one, remove these. Take these parts out.
> 
> *Step two:* remove front plastic cover. This is done by first taking off very top plastic cover, you know those 6 plastic tabs and remove the top. Then you'll see 2 screws on top near the front corners that look like they have 2 small washers attached to them. Use screwdriver and take these out. Then remove CM Storm logo faceplate on the front at the bottom. You'll see a small support arm going across horizontally. Remove the 2 screws in the holes on support arm. If you have bay devices, remove the mesh bay cover directly below them to give room to slide front cover up a tiny bit. It shouldn't have to slide up very much, an inch or less to come off.
> 
> *Step three:* remove the tiny black plastic inserts, shaped like a T, that are inside the grooves. On the back of the front cover, you can see that there are 4 small white tabs that hold this tiny black insert in place. I took a flat screw driver and pushed against these white tabs while pushing against the black insert as well. Start removing black insert from the bottom and work your way up.
> 
> *Step four:* install EL Wires to the front cover grooves. Start at the bottom with the connector ends and work wire into the groove. Have the other end of the wire stop at the T intersection at the top, just like stopping at a stop sign. Glue in a few inches at a time starting at the top where the wire stops at the T. You can use a flat screwdriver to hold wire down into the groove for 30-40 seconds so the glue can take hold. Continue gluing wire down a few inches at a time. For the 2 tiny wires on the front faceplate at the top of the T, set these into place and glue down. Pretty self explanatory.
> 
> *Step five*: drilling hole in top cover. If you have some sort of hole gauge, I'd recommend putting your wire through one of it's holes where wire fits into snugly in order to tell what size drill bit to use, I used a 7/64" bit. Drill your hole in the top groove on the right hand side where the groove ends. Drill hole at roughly a 30 to 45 degree angle so wire will sit into groove nice and neatly at this drilled spot. Drill at slow speed and go slow, it's only plastic. Luckily it is pretty good and thick plastic at this groove area.
> 
> *Step six:* Install top cover wire. First on the metal top part of the case where the handle is attached, you'll see that there is a small oval shaped hole right next to the top dust filter at the front right corner. Pull all your EL Wire through this hole leaving your connection end inside your case. Then take the end of the wire and feed it through the hole you drilled. Place wire into the groove and glue it down a few inches at a time starting where the wire will end on the left hand side where groove ends.
> 
> *Step seven:* Install molex connector to Power Supply, 2-pin connector attached to molex connector to power inverter, 2-pin connector attached power inverter to 2-pin connector on splitter, and finally 2-pin connectors on splitter to 2-pin connectors on EL Wire. If you are using a sound controlled power inverter like I am, I recommend mounting it if you can using sticky velcro strips at bottom of your case near the very front. It will fit under your toolbox with no problem. Having it here will allow you to simply remove CM Storm logo faceplate to easily switch from constant on, sound controlled, and even off. The off ability on this inverter is nice cause then you could leave the power switch on molex connector on and turn off EL Wire at the inverter which is conveniently located at the front of the case.
> 
> *Step eight:* with all connections hooked up, test EL Wire to make sure it all works. With everything working fine, install front cover, screw in 2 screws at the top corners and 2 screws on front support arm. Install top cover, should snap into place. Install side brackets with 2 thumb screws each and fan hard drive cage with 2 longer thumb screws. Put back on mesh bay covers and CM Storm logo faceplate and you are good to go.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps you guys out.


Fantastic, thanks! This will be a project for me over the Summer I think along with getting my new custom cables


----------



## benben84

So I dismantled my case again during cleaning, ended up with an empty shell. It's finally time to do some mods. Locally I only have access to clear acrylic sheets, haven't been able to find anything else. I also will have access to sheet metal but I don't have a break to do the bends right now.

The acrylic will work fine for the mods but finishing it will be the problem, I cannot find satin black vinyl wrap locally either. Anyone have any links to some good stuff online?


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*


Ok, I got you now. So I need to contact this guy, unimatrixzero, in order to make that happen?


----------



## chinojapss

Hi Guys i am new here..

i used to browse this forum before i build my first gaming pc..well i think ive done my homework correctly







.

below link is my Keket Rig Project and im still open for any suggestions from you guys.









my 1st video





and updated video


----------



## JakdMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Here is some detailed info for you guys with step-by-step instructions on EL wire for the Storm Trooper and Stryker cases and some info on I/O panel LEDs:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *First up, replacing the power light LEDs:*
> 
> I bought my two green *3mm LEDs* from FrozenCPU.com.
> 
> I replaced the two 3mm red LEDs for the power button with green ones. Also, I didn't really solder the new LEDs into place since I suck at soldering so changing these without soldering them is a breeze.
> 
> What I did was unscrew the screws holding the I/O circuit board down, pushed all the wires going to the I/O circuit board up towards it to give me enough room to pull it out and flipped over without having to unconnect any of those wires, got myself a soldering iron for $4 at Harbor Freight, let soldering iron heat up, used it to heat up the solder on the back of the red LEDs with one hand while other hand pulled the red LEDs out to remove them.
> 
> With red LEDs removed, you will notice on I/O circuit board a small + (positive side) on the right side holes. Now the wires on your new LEDs will probably be much longer than the tiny ones on red LEDs. This does not matter, I did not make any changes to these longer wires. You will notice that one of these wires on new LEDs is longer than the other. Longer wire = + (positive side) and goes in hole on the right.
> 
> I had trouble getting new LEDs into the holes simply because some of the solder left over from red LEDs had hardened back up and covered the holes slightly. This is no big deal. If you run into this problem, simply reheat that solder, even placing tip of soldering iron into holes if necessary. While I reheated this left over solder, I also pushed LEDs wires through holes. Once fully into place, I held LEDs in place with one hand and bent wires downward on the backside with other hand. With wires bent, I used electrical tape to hold them down. Made sure tape did not cover that U shaped area at the very top between power LEDs cause thats where power button is located.
> 
> Flipped it back over, and tested it. Everything worked so I just reassembled it all.
> 
> Maybe not the best way to go about it, but it works, is simple, and cheap.
> 
> On a side note, the power and HDD indicator LEDs are also 3mm in size.
> 
> *Second up, replacing the tiny fan controller LEDs:*
> 
> Before starting into this subject, I have not done this yet. I have been doing a lot of research into this and have been talking to 2 members who have replaced these and this is what both of them told me:
> _
> "theyre 3 individual SMDs i soldered on, i got them from alliedelec.com website, the 3mm ones.
> 
> http://www.alliedelec.com/search/productdetail.aspx?SKU=70062856
> 
> heres where i got em from. 3.2mm x 1.6mm"_
> 
> After messaging both of these members, both of them got their LEDs from this website. Of course these do require soldering to replace. I did end up buying these tiny LEDs, but because they are so tiny I haven't gotten the courage yet to even try to replace these little bastards.
> 
> *Third up, EL Wire Mod Tutorial:*
> 
> Before we begin, I will warn you that power inverters that are required to light up the EL wire do make a slightly high pitch noise when in use. Because this noise can be annoying, I recommend installing a PCI-slot rocker switch to turn EL Wire on/off. I really only turn mine on to show off. I have bought sound dampening foam and surrounded my power inverter with it and it honestly didn't help much. I will say that I use headphones pretty much all the time on my PC and I can't here the inverter noise with them on. Oh, I also bought all my EL Wire stuff from ELWirePros.com.
> 
> *Here we go:*
> 
> I did notice I forgot to mention in the video the *VERY FIRST STEP* which is to remove the bottom fan w/ hard cage and the side brackets that hold it in place. You must remove these in order to take off the front plastic cover.
> 
> I've also added an updated text version of all the steps required to do this mod below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What you need to do this EL Wire mod:*
> 
> a *molex power connector with a power switch and a 2-pin locking connector* attached (most power inverters I found have an option to buy a molex power connector with it and the 2-pin locking connector. It is the same type that Cooler Master uses for the LED on/off ability on the built-in fan controller. I did not like the on/off switch my molex power connector came with so I bought a PCI slot rocker switch which works great!)
> 
> a *power inverter* rated for the amount of feet you are using or more (if you plan on using super bright EL wire like I did, you'll need to take the amount of feet you used and double that for the power inverter rating. I am using a sound controlled inverter that has a constant on, sound controlled, and off ability. It is rated for 10 to 60 feet. Personally, I recommend a sound controlled one.)
> 
> *EL Wire with quick-connectors* already attached so you won't have to solder on connectors. They make it easy to just plug in and use. These quick-connectors are 2-pin locking connectors again just like Cooler Master's LED connectors.
> 
> For more than one EL Wire and most likely you'll want to use more than one, you'll need to get a 2-pin locking connector splitter, also called an *EL Wire splitter* on most sites. I am using one splitter where I can hook up to 5 EL Wires with it.
> 
> Super Glue to help hold EL Wire in place. I recommend glue that dries clear and has a tiny nozzle on it to get into the grooves. I used *Krazy Glue Advanced Formula*. It comes in a small bottle, but was more than enough.
> 
> If you plan on adding an EL Wire to the top outer groove, you will need *a drill and a 7/64" bit for 2.6mm diameter EL wire* to drill a tiny hole in the groove where it ends on the right hand side. This way all your wired connections can be with all your other wires on that side of the case. Also you'll want to drill that hole at an angle so wire won't have to come straight out and bend at an ugly 90 angle.
> 
> *EL Wire Sizes:*
> 
> All the EL Wire I used is *2.6mm in diameter* and the lengths are as follows:
> 
> 2 vertical wires on front are 2 feet long (this gives you a bit extra to make it easy to make connections by the right side panel)
> 
> 2 small horizontal wires on front near the top are 1 foot long (again plenty extra to make connections easy),
> 
> 1 wire at the very top on mine is 9 feet long cause I used it to outline around the edges of all 3 mesh vents, using tiny zip ties, and then through the tiny hole I drilled to the outside groove. If you plan on using wire in just the groove, you'll need to measure just the groove and add a foot to that measurement to have plenty extra for wired connections.
> 
> I also glued an additional EL Wire around the edges of the side window on the inside and it is 4 feet long.
> 
> *How to do EL Wire mod:*
> 
> *Step one*: remove the bottom fan hard drive cage and the side brackets that hold fan hard drive cage in place. You must remove these in order to take off front cover without breaking it. Fan hard drive cage is held in by 2 long thumb screws, remove these. Side brackets are held in by 2 thumb screws for each one, remove these. Take these parts out.
> 
> *Step two:* remove front plastic cover. This is done by first taking off very top plastic cover, you know those 6 plastic tabs and remove the top. Then you'll see 2 screws on top near the front corners that look like they have 2 small washers attached to them. Use screwdriver and take these out. Then remove CM Storm logo faceplate on the front at the bottom. You'll see a small support arm going across horizontally. Remove the 2 screws in the holes on support arm. If you have bay devices, remove the mesh bay cover directly below them to give room to slide front cover up a tiny bit. It shouldn't have to slide up very much, an inch or less to come off.
> 
> *Step three:* remove the tiny black plastic inserts, shaped like a T, that are inside the grooves. On the back of the front cover, you can see that there are 4 small white tabs that hold this tiny black insert in place. I took a flat screw driver and pushed against these white tabs while pushing against the black insert as well. Start removing black insert from the bottom and work your way up.
> 
> *Step four:* install EL Wires to the front cover grooves. Start at the bottom with the connector ends and work wire into the groove. Have the other end of the wire stop at the T intersection at the top, just like stopping at a stop sign. Glue in a few inches at a time starting at the top where the wire stops at the T. You can use a flat screwdriver to hold wire down into the groove for 30-40 seconds so the glue can take hold. Continue gluing wire down a few inches at a time. For the 2 tiny wires on the front faceplate at the top of the T, set these into place and glue down. Pretty self explanatory.
> 
> *Step five*: drilling hole in top cover. If you have some sort of hole gauge, I'd recommend putting your wire through one of it's holes where wire fits into snugly in order to tell what size drill bit to use, I used a 7/64" bit. Drill your hole in the top groove on the right hand side where the groove ends. Drill hole at roughly a 30 to 45 degree angle so wire will sit into groove nice and neatly at this drilled spot. Drill at slow speed and go slow, it's only plastic. Luckily it is pretty good and thick plastic at this groove area.
> 
> *Step six:* Install top cover wire. First on the metal top part of the case where the handle is attached, you'll see that there is a small oval shaped hole right next to the top dust filter at the front right corner. Pull all your EL Wire through this hole leaving your connection end inside your case. Then take the end of the wire and feed it through the hole you drilled. Place wire into the groove and glue it down a few inches at a time starting where the wire will end on the left hand side where groove ends.
> 
> *Step seven:* Install molex connector to Power Supply, 2-pin connector attached to molex connector to power inverter, 2-pin connector attached power inverter to 2-pin connector on splitter, and finally 2-pin connectors on splitter to 2-pin connectors on EL Wire. If you are using a sound controlled power inverter like I am, I recommend mounting it if you can using sticky velcro strips at bottom of your case near the very front. It will fit under your toolbox with no problem. Having it here will allow you to simply remove CM Storm logo faceplate to easily switch from constant on, sound controlled, and even off. The off ability on this inverter is nice cause then you could leave the power switch on molex connector on and turn off EL Wire at the inverter which is conveniently located at the front of the case.
> 
> *Step eight:* with all connections hooked up, test EL Wire to make sure it all works. With everything working fine, install front cover, screw in 2 screws at the top corners and 2 screws on front support arm. Install top cover, should snap into place. Install side brackets with 2 thumb screws each and fan hard drive cage with 2 longer thumb screws. Put back on mesh bay covers and CM Storm logo faceplate and you are good to go.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps you guys out.


Takes notes


----------



## mwl5apv

Hey all. with the other recent upgrades I've done with my tax return, I thought It was time to change cases as well. Have had the modded cm690 II advanced for a few years now and just wanted something new. Really like the Storm Trooper.

Tiger direct has them for $159-$10(Fry's price match)-$25(in-store coupon code)-$25MIR = $99 final price.

I was going to ask about the fans that come stock. Are they worth keeping? Mainly the top 200mm is my concern. Will I want to put a different 200mm up there?(or maybe just stick a pair of my 120mm bitfenix Spectre(non pro) instead? What will net me the best air movement?

I plan on having the top exhaust, rear intake for my corsair CLC, and the two front fans as intake(possibly an intake on the bottom of the case as well)


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> Hey all. with the other recent upgrades I've done with my tax return, I thought It was time to change cases as well. Have had the modded cm690 II advanced for a few years now and just wanted something new. Really like the Storm Trooper.
> 
> Tiger direct has them for $159-$10(Fry's price match)-$25(in-store coupon code)-$25MIR = $99 final price.
> 
> I was going to ask about the fans that come stock. Are they worth keeping? Mainly the top 200mm is my concern. Will I want to put a different 200mm up there?(or maybe just stick a pair of my 120mm bitfenix Spectre(non pro) instead? What will net me the best air movement?
> 
> I plan on having the top exhaust, rear intake for my corsair CLC, and the two front fans as intake(possibly an intake on the bottom of the case as well)


CM Storm Trooper is a great step up from a CM 690II! (exactly what I did)


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> Hey all. with the other recent upgrades I've done with my tax return, I thought It was time to change cases as well. Have had the modded cm690 II advanced for a few years now and just wanted something new. Really like the Storm Trooper.
> 
> Tiger direct has them for $159-$10(Fry's price match)-$25(in-store coupon code)-$25MIR = $99 final price.
> 
> I was going to ask about the fans that come stock. Are they worth keeping? Mainly the top 200mm is my concern. Will I want to put a different 200mm up there?(or maybe just stick a pair of my 120mm bitfenix Spectre(non pro) instead? What will net me the best air movement?
> 
> I plan on having the top exhaust, rear intake for my corsair CLC, and the two front fans as intake(possibly an intake on the bottom of the case as well)


Having moved from the original 690 to the Stryker I can say I am nothing but happy with the upgrade.

The fans are decent enough, I have the rear & top as exhaust and front as intakes with the front fan moved to face front instead of from the side which is easy enough to do.

I will be looking to swap the 200mm out at some point for 2 140mm fans possibly LED's just to give some extra blig but for the time being the 200mm is doing an adequate job in helping keep the case cool even when I'm mining


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I got you now. So I need to contact this guy, unimatrixzero, in order to make that happen?
Click to expand...

up to you but i hope he is still active and sees it for himself
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> Hey all. with the other recent upgrades I've done with my tax return, I thought It was time to change cases as well. Have had the modded cm690 II advanced for a few years now and just wanted something new. Really like the Storm Trooper.
> 
> Tiger direct has them for $159-$10(Fry's price match)-$25(in-store coupon code)-$25MIR = $99 final price.
> 
> I was going to ask about the fans that come stock. Are they worth keeping? Mainly the top 200mm is my concern. Will I want to put a different 200mm up there?(or maybe just stick a pair of my 120mm bitfenix Spectre(non pro) instead? What will net me the best air movement?
> 
> I plan on having the top exhaust, rear intake for my corsair CLC, and the two front fans as intake(possibly an intake on the bottom of the case as well)


imo no toss em,

but i hate fans over 120mm


----------



## adamski07

Thanks for the support everyone! Got the 2nd place on Cooler Master Case Mod Competition 2013.









http://mod.coolermaster.com/winners.html


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinojapss*
> 
> Hi Guys i am new here..
> 
> i used to browse this forum before i build my first gaming pc..well i think ive done my homework correctly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> below link is my Keket Rig Project and im still open for any suggestions from you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 1st video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and updated video


Looks like you are using a Maximus VI Formula motherboard from what I see in your videos.

I'm pretty sure that you could water cool that motherboard if you wanted to.

So are you going with a little bit of red, white, and blue color scheme or do you plan on eventually replacing the white LED fans?


----------



## duke7

Hi guys,

I just got 2 PCs assembled with Storm Trooper. However, I noticed a strange behavior with one of them when I press the fan LED button. Instead of the LEDs turning off, the fans slow down and the LEDs remain on. On the other PC (storm trooper again) the LEDs turn off but the fans slow down too. Is this normal?









On a side note, I think the top fan is a little bit noisy. What would you recommend to replace it with?


----------



## js593

Duke - I've been using the Enermax TB Silence fans for air flow, and Noctua fans for radators. Keeps the computer VERY quiet, and still fairly cool.

Another option are the Silverstone pressure rated fans.


----------



## tyguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duke7*
> 
> On a side note, I think the top fan is a little bit noisy. What would you recommend to replace it with?


This is the only part I can answer. If you have it plugged into the fan controller it may get noisy. Try hooking it up to your motherboard and set it manually to a lower speed in your bios. I have mine like that now and I can barely hear it.


----------



## mwl5apv

Well, managed to get the 690 cleaned out and out away. That one will be used in a family members build. Here are a few quick shots if the size difference. Holy crap this this is big





Where she'll be sitting



Anyway i have to say I am impressed but also let down in certain details with this case nothing big, just being nit picky. Mainly just the steel construction. Thought it would have been a heavier gauge. It seems to be a thinner steel than my cm690II. Especially noticeable with the side panels.

Though, will post pics of my built system as soon as I get my cooler ans motherboard back from RMA later this week.


----------



## duke7

Thanks for the replies, really appreciated. If anyone can chime in regarding the LED button issue that would be great.


----------



## chinojapss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Looks like you are using a Maximus VI Formula motherboard from what I see in your videos.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that you could water cool that motherboard if you wanted to.
> 
> So are you going with a little bit of red, white, and blue color scheme or do you plan on eventually replacing the white LED fans?


the crosschill is alluminium so i will not combine it to my loop and still planning on LED lightning dunno what is good yet


----------



## lamia2super

knoobie just put his computer together! any ideas to getting more airflow? was mounting radiator like that a good idea? i figured it would be better for the cold to come into the case then exhaust heat. only problem is it doesn't give me any space to do a push/pull setup

http://s17.photobucket.com/user/lamia2super/media/photo1_zps61718fe5.jpg.htmlhttp://s17.photobucket.com/user/lamia2super/media/photo2_zps753c6150.jpg.html


----------



## benben84

Well that was an intense weekend of late night research on the webz. I was going to replace all my fans with white ones and non-led but couldn't find any I liked that also performed well. I then decided maybe it's time to switch cases since I'm bored. H440 or 750D, ended up wanting neither after many reviews and reading complaints from users. H440 will be the same choked intakes as the H630 and the 750D is thing metal and not always of good quality control along with not being available in white. I've decided to stick with the Trooper and will be modding it to fit my liking now to keep myself interested. Another thing that swayed me to stick with Trooper is that I need a GPU upgrade now to handle the pixel boost so my extra monies are going to that instead.

Apparently there really is nothing out there yet besides Caselabs that will make switching from the Trooper worth it.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Well that was an intense weekend of late night research on the webz. I was going to replace all my fans with white ones and non-led but couldn't find any I liked that also performed well. I then decided maybe it's time to switch cases since I'm bored. H440 or 750D, ended up wanting neither after many reviews and reading complaints from users. H440 will be the same choked intakes as the H630 and the 750D is thing metal and not always of good quality control along with not being available in white. I've decided to stick with the Trooper and will be modding it to fit my liking now to keep myself interested. Another thing that swayed me to stick with Trooper is that I need a GPU upgrade now to handle the pixel boost so my extra monies are going to that instead.
> 
> Apparently there really is nothing out there yet besides Caselabs that will make switching from the Trooper worth it.


Hey ben, good point, sad you didnt end up making the switch the the h440 but im still a trooper fan, still got one to mod/play with. I'm gonna start doing custom mesh mod designs and cutouts for h440/h630 owners for optimal airflow if you ever change your mind!


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Hey ben, good point, sad you didnt end up making the switch the the h440 but im still a trooper fan, still got one to mod/play with. I'm gonna start doing custom mesh mod designs and cutouts for h440/h630 owners for optimal airflow if you ever change your mind!


The H440 is no doubt an excellent case and I really love the aesthetics of it but my future build is going to be a larger waercooled setup and I really want to just do it right the first time and get a Caselabs. I'm going to stick it out with the Trooper as I really have no reason to move away from it and instead focus on component upgrades.







Back to the waiting game for the 800 series!

On a side note, I dabbled with bending acrylic this weekend and wasted two sheets. Using a heat gun and a makeshift clamp bender doesn't cut it, I'm either going to go back to sheetmetal or pick up some needed tools and build myself a heat element acrylic brake. I definitely see the use for acrylic and having the right tools would make for some fun projects.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> The H440 is no doubt an excellent case and I really love the aesthetics of it but my future build is going to be a larger waercooled setup and I really want to just do it right the first time and get a Caselabs. I'm going to stick it out with the Trooper as I really have no reason to move away from it and instead focus on component upgrades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the waiting game for the 800 series!
> 
> On a side note, I dabbled with bending acrylic this weekend and wasted two sheets. Using a heat gun and a makeshift clamp bender doesn't cut it, I'm either going to go back to sheetmetal or pick up some needed tools and build myself a heat element acrylic brake. I definitely see the use for acrylic and having the right tools would make for some fun projects.


yup


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lamia2super*
> 
> knoobie just put his computer together! any ideas to getting more airflow? was mounting radiator like that a good idea? i figured it would be better for the cold to come into the case then exhaust heat. only problem is it doesn't give me any space to do a push/pull setup


push pull is very very over rated on thin rads i would definitely recommend keeping it like you do
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Well that was an intense weekend of late night research on the webz. I was going to replace all my fans with white ones and non-led but couldn't find any I liked that also performed well. I then decided maybe it's time to switch cases since I'm bored. H440 or 750D, ended up wanting neither after many reviews and reading complaints from users. H440 will be the same choked intakes as the H630 and the 750D is thing metal and not always of good quality control along with not being available in white. I've decided to stick with the Trooper and will be modding it to fit my liking now to keep myself interested. Another thing that swayed me to stick with Trooper is that I need a GPU upgrade now to handle the pixel boost so my extra monies are going to that instead.
> 
> Apparently there really is nothing out there yet besides Caselabs that will make switching from the Trooper worth it.


i was just about to suggest CL !~ working on modding my M8 now. still in development phase but tbh i suck at that. eventually i will mod the stryker !~


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i was just about to suggest CL !~ working on modding my M8 now. still in development phase but tbh i suck at that. eventually i will mod the stryker !~


Yeah seems like the only logical switch from the Trooper as we've had at least 3 CMSTSSC members switch to a caselabs now.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i was just about to suggest CL !~ working on modding my M8 now. still in development phase but tbh i suck at that. eventually i will mod the stryker !~
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah seems like the only logical switch from the Trooper as we've had at least 3 CMSTSSC members switch to a caselabs now.
Click to expand...

i have 2 strykers and 2 CL ( m8 and th10 ) i am saving for my last "main" pc case which is a tx10-d !


----------



## knockcha

You could grab the bitfenix Pro 140s they mount on 120/140 holes and they fit the front/side bays WITH NO MODDING.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knockcha*
> 
> You could grab the bitfenix Pro 140s they mount on 120/140 holes and they fit the front/side bays WITH NO MODDING.


I have all Bitfenix Spectre Pro fans and they are good but not great for the price. They are pricier than other fans at their performance level simply because the features they have. They allow separate control of the led's and the mounting options are nice. The 120mm are fairly quiet but the 140mm is noticeably louder although it maintains the same rpm as the 120mm. I can keep all 4 120mm fans on high and turn the 140mm on high and instantly hear it over the others. Not to deter you though, the BF 140mm is still quieter than the stock 200mm fan and the 140mm really moves a lot of air, it pulls air out of my case very nicely. Not to mention the BitFenix Hydra Pro controller matches this case perfectly.

Here are what those fans look like:


----------



## RagingDork

Still need to work on the cables and maybe a psu shroud. What do you guys think?


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingDork*
> 
> 
> 
> Still need to work on the cables and maybe a psu shroud. What do you guys think?


That would look pretty damn perfect if you put a nice white shroud in there, I'd say maybe use some colour in the water, but a neutral tone to go with the white like sky blue or something


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> That would look pretty damn perfect if you put a nice white shroud in there, I'd say maybe use some colour in the water, but a neutral tone to go with the white like sky blue or something


What water? He has black tubes that come with the AIO's.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> What water? He has black tubes that come with the AIO's.


I swear I saw a custom loop in there... oh my

In that case I retract my original and say it needs a custom loop with sky blue water to make it absolutely perfect


----------



## RagingDork

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> I swear I saw a custom loop in there... oh my
> 
> In that case I retract my original and say it needs a custom loop with sky blue water to make it absolutely perfect


No full cover block for my cards so I'm waiting for something that is worth upgrading that has one so I can do it all at once.


----------



## agung79

just sharing some pic


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Yeah seems like the only logical switch from the Trooper as we've had at least 3 CMSTSSC members switch to a caselabs now.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i was just about to suggest CL !~ working on modding my M8 now. still in development phase but tbh i suck at that. eventually i will mod the stryker !~
Click to expand...

Hey, hey, amazing to see ppl still buy the trooper. Also amazing to see I'm still on the list..honored, tbh

Yes, CL is the only way to go. I blame (not really) the ever expanding desire to water cool with more and bigger rads.

@Mega, did you receive your parts for the stryker?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> @Mega, did you receive your parts for the stryker?


i do not understand sorry i was not waiting for any parts


----------



## SortOfGrim

eerm..I thought you wanted to add some stuff from Dwood to your stryker. Nevermind, wrong mega


----------



## Mega Man

no i did but he is gone before i could, no one knows if he is alive or not.


----------



## dangerdan87

Does anyone currently make custom parts for the Storm Trooper/Strykers?

Thinking about wanting to replace the MOBO tray with something longer, probably out of acrylic. The lip between the cable holes and the HDD cage bay gets in the way of flush mounting a reservoir.
I may end up just doing it myself as I have not seen anyone advertise and I wouldn't know where to begin if I were to submit a custom order to someone.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dangerdan87*
> 
> Does anyone currently make custom parts for the Storm Trooper/Strykers?
> 
> Thinking about wanting to replace the MOBO tray with something longer, probably out of acrylic. The lip between the cable holes and the HDD cage bay gets in the way of flush mounting a reservoir.
> I may end up just doing it myself as I have not seen anyone advertise and I wouldn't know where to begin if I were to submit a custom order to someone.


Not that I've seen, not anymore as least. You could simply drill out the rivets on the current tray and replace the entire thing with acrylic that you've cut your own holes into. Hardest part would be making sure the standoffs are located at the same depth so the I/O panel lines up at the rear.

Or you take the easy ruote like I've thought about doing and simply overlay acrylic on the current panel and just make sure it barely goes under the motherboard edges. Kind of like this:


----------



## rez11

Hello! New Stryker owner here, still have to take pictures, but wanted to stop by, and get some help, because Im about to go nuts!

The BIG problem, a low frequency hum or buzz that you can hear faintly, turning your head listening for the sound kinda hum and it annoys me if i dont put headset on.

What I have found:

The 200mm top fan seems to be the source I THINK, when unplugged the sound slowly goes away and ends completely when fan is off, when the fan speeds up or down from the buttons the sound progressively goes down with it.

Touching the top outside of case you can feel the vibration, using a screwdriver and touching the outside or inside metal at the top fan area of the case and putting my ear to the screwdriver can hear the sound good.

Only hear it up top near fan, no other sounds or vibrations anywhere else (should be the Fan confirmed since unplugged it goes away)

Dust filter seems to not effect the sound although it changes when out and in, but sometimes shaking or rattling can be heard due to the filter.

Pushing in or adding slight pressure on top and on the metal near the fan screws kind-of makes the sound go away, also Pushing in on the fans back brace thing.

Slower fan speeds via button can sometimes make the sound go away completely

Loudest part is fan speed via button maxed.

I believe I did hit the fan a little when working inside case with my hand, pushing in slightly that kind of thing, not sure if I broke something. Also moved the case alot by handle and layed the case on its back.

So, any thoughts? I'm just about fed up and order a replacement stryker 200mm fan and putting it in to see if it fixes, or H100i lol

Halp what should I do or try! will be closely watching for replys!

-jason

stryker
i7-4770k
asus z87 sabertooth (want to paint white!)
nzxt hale90v2 850w (white!)
evga gtx 770 FTW
phanteks ph-tc14pe air cooler (white!)


----------



## tyguy

My 200mm fan came buzzing too. :/ it stopped when I mounted it as an intake, though depending on your set up, this isn't too efficient. I am pretty sure it is a sleeve bearing fan. They do not like horizontal mounting, and I don't know what CM was thinking by mounting a large sleeve bearing fan horizontally.

Ordered some custom sleeved cables from frozencpu. Everything is coming together nicely. My kraken x60 didn't make the pictures because amazon didn't ship any of the mounting hardware with the unit









That aside, any tips or ideas to make it stand out a little more?


----------



## rez11

Looks nice really jealous of that cooler!

I'm new to my case and was wondering, you have your 2 HDarea fans closer to your cards, how much better is this than being in front of the HDs closer to the front mesh?

Also can anyone recommend good replacements 200mm fan for top and the 140mm back exhaust fan ?


----------



## tyguy

Thank you!

To answer your question, having them closer in turn means less distance the air needs to travel before being turned into passive airflow. The fans that come with the case are not especially optimized for pushing air over long distances. For that you would need a channeling fan such as the Silverstone Air Penetrator. I don't have a lot of hard drives, so incidental airflow is all my HD's need.

Fan recommendations usually come down to subjectivity such as which brands you like, how cool they look, and how quiet they are (from my experience with recommendations). For the top(horizontal mounting in general), try to find a high quality ball bearing fan or fluid dynamic fan to make sure that the fan does not make noise or wear out prematurely.


----------



## TheMysticGoose

I've joined the club, first time actually building a rig for myself and not friends









Specs:

AMD 8350 (With Corsair H90 Cooler)
Sabertooth 990fx
16gb Gskill 1886mhz Ram
Gigabyte r9-290 4gb Windforce
Corsair 850w Gold modular PSU
240gb Sandisk Extreme SSD
1TB Segate Sata 3

I'm really happy with it, and can max out every game on highest settings on my 2560x1080 monitor never dropping below 60fps (Accept creed, gona have to play the bad console port card on that one)

However there are some thing's id like to change, and was hoping to get your opinions.

1. Is it normal for the stock fan on the h90 to be so bloody noisy? It's nosier than the stock 140mm Exhaust Fan
2. If I were to replace said fan, Bitfenix Spectre Pro's are a nice way to go without buying those ultra ugly noctua's right? I hear people saying there just as good.
3. The card 290 sounds like a wind farm under load. I'm thinking of water cooling it with a g10/x40 setup. From what I've seen it seems to drop the temps by 20c at max load :O Not to mention with a custom fan it's an assload quieter. Would you guys recommend this.
4. I would like to mount the rad for the 290 on the front, However if you take out the HD bays theres nothing to screw the fans/rads to?

Any help/Opinions on my build?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMysticGoose*
> 
> 
> 
> I've joined the club, first time actually building a rig for myself and not friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> 
> AMD 8350 (With Corsair H90 Cooler)
> Sabertooth 990fx
> 16gb Gskill 1886mhz Ram
> Gigabyte r9-290 4gb Windforce
> Corsair 850w Gold modular PSU
> 240gb Sandisk Extreme SSD
> 1TB Segate Sata 3
> 
> I'm really happy with it, and can max out every game on highest settings on my 2560x1080 monitor never dropping below 60fps (Accept creed, gona have to play the bad console port card on that one)
> 
> However there are some thing's id like to change, and was hoping to get your opinions.
> 
> 1. Is it normal for the stock fan on the h90 to be so bloody noisy? It's nosier than the stock 140mm Exhaust Fan
> 2. If I were to replace said fan, Bitfenix Spectre Pro's are a nice way to go without buying those ultra ugly noctua's right? I hear people saying there just as good.
> 3. The card 290 sounds like a wind farm under load. I'm thinking of water cooling it with a g10/x40 setup. From what I've seen it seems to drop the temps by 20c at max load :O Not to mention with a custom fan it's an assload quieter. Would you guys recommend this.
> 4. I would like to mount the rad for the 290 on the front, However if you take out the HD bays theres nothing to screw the fans/rads to?
> 
> Any help/Opinions on my build?


welcome and grats, glad you like it, if you are going to start spending that kind of cash, personally just go all in and go full custom loop


----------



## Dry Bonez

Wow,i have been observing this page for more than a year and i recently just joined to say i have seen some AMAZING builds on here.WOW. i have also gotten some tips from others as well. Now onto my question that has been answered more than there is pages on here.
1:How in the world do I change the power LED on my S.Stryker? I have read on some how but none really SHOW me.If someone can just send me links as to what to buy just so i can do it myself i would appreciate it.i Live in USA btw,so no UK links please.lol.
2:I haven't seen anyone comment on this,but the storm trooper/stryker doesnt blink when in sleep mode. What steps do i need to take in order for me to make it known if its in sleep mode or not?


----------



## Balkhan

Hi, I should be getting my CM Storm Trooper in a couple of days.....and have a couple of questions.

Someone said that Troopers with the side window (like the Stryker has) are hard to come by? The reason I got the Trooper was I like black and the pics on Newegg showed the case with the side window and the larger cable management area on the back panel just like the Stryker.

Is there a chance I will get the old version? If so then I might just see about returning it.

I'm getting a Corsair H100i for it. The best fan setup from reading this forum so far is:
- move the side fans to the front as intakes
- rear fan is exhaust
- maybe add another fan on the bottom as intake (next to the PSU)
- mount the H100i on the top? with the two fans as intake or exhaust? Are these two fans on top or bottom of the radiator?

Would this be the best setup with what I have?

Thanks

Edit: parts list http://pcpartpicker.com/user/Balkhan/saved/3Wwc

Newegg case page: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119297&clickid=30URrUy4Ny6czRHSUBVLD2-nUkTWk8z5s0uEQs0&iradid=97618&ircid=2106&irpid=79301&nm_mc=AFC-IR&cm_mmc=AFC-IR-_-na-_-na-_-na


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balkhan*
> 
> Hi, I should be getting my CM Storm Trooper in a couple of days.....and have a couple of questions.
> 
> Someone said that Troopers with the side window (like the Stryker has) are hard to come by? The reason I got the Trooper was I like black and the pics on Newegg showed the case with the side window and the larger cable management area on the back panel just like the Stryker.
> 
> Is there a chance I will get the old version? If so then I might just see about returning it.
> 
> I'm getting a Corsair H100i for it. The best fan setup from reading this forum so far is:
> - move the side fans to the front as intakes
> - rear fan is exhaust
> - maybe add another fan on the bottom as intake (next to the PSU)
> - mount the H100i on the top? with the two fans as intake or exhaust? Are these two fans on top or bottom of the radiator?
> 
> Would this be the best setup with what I have?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Edit: parts list http://pcpartpicker.com/user/Balkhan/saved/3Wwc


Everything like you said, as for the h100i put the fans in exhaust in push...(below rad above mobo, pushing out)


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> Wow,i have been observing this page for more than a year and i recently just joined to say i have seen some AMAZING builds on here.WOW. i have also gotten some tips from others as well. Now onto my question that has been answered more than there is pages on here.
> 1:How in the world do I change the power LED on my S.Stryker? I have read on some how but none really SHOW me.If someone can just send me links as to what to buy just so i can do it myself i would appreciate it.i Live in USA btw,so no UK links please.lol.
> 2:I haven't seen anyone comment on this,but the storm trooper/stryker doesnt blink when in sleep mode. What steps do i need to take in order for me to make it known if its in sleep mode or not?


as for 2 i have never seen a pc blink when in sleep mode
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balkhan*
> 
> Hi, I should be getting my CM Storm Trooper in a couple of days.....and have a couple of questions.
> 
> Someone said that Troopers with the side window (like the Stryker has) are hard to come by? The reason I got the Trooper was I like black and the pics on Newegg showed the case with the side window and the larger cable management area on the back panel just like the Stryker.
> 
> Is there a chance I will get the old version? If so then I might just see about returning it.
> 
> I'm getting a Corsair H100i for it. The best fan setup from reading this forum so far is:
> - move the side fans to the front as intakes
> - rear fan is exhaust
> - maybe add another fan on the bottom as intake (next to the PSU)
> - mount the H100i on the top? with the two fans as intake or exhaust? Are these two fans on top or bottom of the radiator?


mount it where you can fit it, fans are funny and what works best for one may not work best for another, you will have to try for yourself

that said it is generally recommended to use rads as intakes


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> as for 2 i have never seen a pc blink when in sleep mode
> mount it where you can fit it, fans are funny and what works best for one may not work best for another, you will have to try for yourself
> 
> that said it is generally recommended to use rads as intakes


My previous case had blinking LED,which was the CM HAF 912.When put into sleep mode,it would blink.With the CM Storm Stryker,there isnt any type of notification to let me know if it is in sleep mode or not.I literally have to press a button on the keyboard or mouse to check.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> as for 2 i have never seen a pc blink when in sleep mode
> mount it where you can fit it, fans are funny and what works best for one may not work best for another, you will have to try for yourself
> 
> that said it is generally recommended to use rads as intakes
> 
> 
> 
> My previous case had blinking LED,which was the CM HAF 912.When put into sleep mode,it would blink.With the CM Storm Stryker,there isnt any type of notification to let me know if it is in sleep mode or not.I literally have to press a button on the keyboard or mouse to check.
Click to expand...

maybe the power led which this case does not have as it uses a molex connection, you can always mod one in relatively cheap. you may have to make the cord bigger, assuming oyu are using the same mobo i dont see why it would not work

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811993022 ( you can get all these other places and sometimes cheaper, just i dont wanna do the leg work, but want to show you options )

i cant find them atm but i have seen some card readers/usb 3.5" add ons with them as well


----------



## Dry Bonez

dude,if you supply me with the correct path to get started,i will...idk.but i will APPRECIATE it greatly.soo that link you sent me,how in the world do i connect that on the PCB of the stryker? I am by no means a modder. I need someone to babysit me when it comes to that,but i desperately want to learn how.i have so many questions that i literally drive myself crazy lol.


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> maybe the power led which this case does not have as it uses a molex connection, you can always mod one in relatively cheap. you may have to make the cord bigger, assuming oyu are using the same mobo i dont see why it would not work
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811993022 ( you can get all these other places and sometimes cheaper, just i dont wanna do the leg work, but want to show you options )
> 
> i cant find them atm but i have seen some card readers/usb 3.5" add ons with them as well


dude,if you supply me with the correct path to get started,i will...idk.but i will APPRECIATE it greatly.soo that link you sent me,how in the world do i connect that on the PCB of the stryker? I am by no means a modder. I need someone to babysit me when it comes to that,but i desperately want to learn how.i have so many questions that i literally drive myself crazy lol.
Edit:forgot to reply directly.sorry for double post.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> maybe the power led which this case does not have as it uses a molex connection, you can always mod one in relatively cheap. you may have to make the cord bigger, assuming oyu are using the same mobo i dont see why it would not work
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811993022 ( you can get all these other places and sometimes cheaper, just i dont wanna do the leg work, but want to show you options )
> 
> i cant find them atm but i have seen some card readers/usb 3.5" add ons with them as well
> 
> 
> 
> dude,if you supply me with the correct path to get started,i will...idk.but i will APPRECIATE it greatly.soo that link you sent me,how in the world do i connect that on the PCB of the stryker? I am by no means a modder. I need someone to babysit me when it comes to that,but i desperately want to learn how.i have so many questions that i literally drive myself crazy lol.
> Edit:forgot to reply directly.sorry for double post.
Click to expand...

you cant mod it into the pcb ( you can but really hard ) you can into the case easily just drill a hole and put the led in, you can use a holder or hot glue to hold it . you can put it any where it will fit, it may fit next to the front panel connectors, but it may not, you would have to see for yourself where you want it !


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you cant mod it into the pcb ( you can but really hard ) you can into the case easily just drill a hole and put the led in, you can use a holder or hot glue to hold it . you can put it any where it will fit, it may fit next to the front panel connectors, but it may not, you would have to see for yourself where you want it !


dang,that seems pretty hard.oh well,what if i just wanna change the red led to another color? i have seen people do it.but none explain quite well on how to do it....BTW off topic,on your sig,you mention RIP dwood,did he really pass? i have seen many posts on his moddings and they are awesome.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you cant mod it into the pcb ( you can but really hard ) you can into the case easily just drill a hole and put the led in, you can use a holder or hot glue to hold it . you can put it any where it will fit, it may fit next to the front panel connectors, but it may not, you would have to see for yourself where you want it !
> 
> 
> 
> dang,that seems pretty hard.oh well,what if i just wanna change the red led to another color? i have seen people do it.but none explain quite well on how to do it....BTW off topic,on your sig,you mention RIP dwood,did he really pass? i have seen many posts on his moddings and they are awesome.
Click to expand...

you unsolder the current ones and resolder the new ones on.

as to dwood i think so, no one can get ahold of him personally or through ocn, and unlike most i dont think he is the one to run off with peoples monies !


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you unsolder the current ones and resolder the new ones on.
> 
> as to dwood i think so, no one can get ahold of him personally or through ocn, and unlike most i dont think he is the one to run off with peoples monies !


wow,thats crazy man.He has amazingly built PC's...ANYWAY,thanks MEGAMAN.i appreciate it. i have another few questions.i am filled with them. can i order a psu cover? or do i have to mod that myself?i tried searching for one and they dont exist.it seems as if people mod them by using something called acrylic or plexiglass or something like that.


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you unsolder the current ones and resolder the new ones on.
> 
> as to dwood i think so, no one can get ahold of him personally or through ocn, and unlike most i dont think he is the one to run off with peoples monies ![/quote
> oh btw,can you provide a link where i can buy the LED to replace them by soldering.i have no clue what size they are.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you unsolder the current ones and resolder the new ones on.
> 
> as to dwood i think so, no one can get ahold of him personally or through ocn, and unlike most i dont think he is the one to run off with peoples monies ![/quote
> oh btw,can you provide a link where i can buy the LED to replace them by soldering.i have no clue what size they are.
> 
> 
> 
> iirc the big ones are 5mm and the little ones are .5 but tbh idk there are a few guides in this thread, i have been begging to be put in the OP .. hopefully someone will answer for you
Click to expand...


----------



## Balkhan

SgtGates OK I think I'll try that.

Damn dude! that PC pic in your sig has 2 watercooled GPUs, watercooled CPU, 4 radiators!!! Watch out don't get too close your hair and fingernails will fall out...oh wait thats a different kind of radiation....sorry.


----------



## Maggots

Hi I want to ask, is corsair H105 will fit in storm trooper? Sorry if this question is often asked


----------



## dangerdan87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maggots*
> 
> Hi I want to ask, is corsair H105 will fit in storm trooper? Sorry if this question is often asked


Yup. The top of the case supports up to 2 120, 2 140 and/or 1 200mm fans


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balkhan*
> 
> SgtGates OK I think I'll try that.
> 
> Damn dude! that PC pic in your sig has 2 watercooled GPUs, watercooled CPU, 4 radiators!!! Watch out don't get too close your hair and fingernails will fall out...oh wait thats a different kind of radiation....sorry.


quadfire actually !


----------



## Maggots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dangerdan87*
> 
> Yup. The top of the case supports up to 2 120, 2 140 and/or 1 200mm fans


I know that the top of the case can be mounted 120/140 mm fan, but what I fear is that the thickness of the radiator H105 . Because after I calculate the thickness of the radiator and fan is 63 mm in total, so I'm afraid that it will touch the motherboard or the other component.


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maggots*
> 
> I know that the top of the case can be mounted 120/140 mm fan, but what I fear is that the thickness of the radiator H105 . Because after I calculate the thickness of the radiator and fan is 63 mm in total, so I'm afraid that it will touch the motherboard or the other component.


25cm fan + 47cm XT ek rad, that think that a stryker can absorb...

the pict my help you...


----------



## Maggots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> 25cm fan + 47cm XT ek rad, that think that a stryker can absorb...
> 
> the pict my help you...


Are you sure it's cm not mm? If what you mean is 25 mm + 47 mm, so the total of your cooler is 72 mm thick? Looks like it's very narrow

Your id is agung? Are you Indonesian too?


----------



## 12 T3chFre4k 5

Hey, I just wanted to vertify my account, so here is my CM Storm Trooper


I also was thinking about Modding it, and did 2 scatches to add 2 480 radiators to the Trooper. I´m not that good drawer, but I hope, you will spot, what I mean.


----------



## EvilUrges18

Sup everyone!?

Just finished my 1st ever PC build with the arrival of my GPU yesterday. Figured I'd share. Feedback appreciated. I relied a lot on this thread and these forums to help along the way. Huge thanks.

PC:
Case: Storm Stryker
CPU: i7 4770k
GPU: XFX DD R9 290
MOBO: Asus Maximus IV Hero
Memory: 16GB Corsair Vengeance LP
SSD: Samsung EVO 840 Series 250GB
PSU: Corsair HX 750
CPU Cooler: Corsair H80i w/ Corsair SP 120mm fans
OS: Windows 8.1
LED: NZXT Hue

*I am having 1 issue where BIOS and Windows are recognizing only 8GB of RAM @ 1333 instead of 16GB @ 1600. Anyone with any help on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maggots*
> 
> Are you sure it's cm not mm? If what you mean is 25 mm + 47 mm, so the total of your cooler is 72 mm thick? Looks like it's very narrow
> 
> Your id is agung? Are you Indonesian too?


Yup me indonesian... 25mm thick for fan n 47mm thick for rad... still have around 10mm for space... but my mainboard is crosshair v formula z.... you have to see the very top of your vrm mb heatsink height too...


----------



## Dry Bonez

nice case you got there my friend.Can you post more pics of the front with lights on? I should be receiving my nzxt hue this week,im excited.as far as you ram issue,press the "mem ok" button to see if it tells you any errors. there should be a button for ram sticks on your mobo


----------



## Balkhan

Can someone tell me how to change the side fans on the Trooper to the front? I remember reading a post somewhere (maybe not on this site) about removing a cross bracket, but cannot find it again.... I just got my case today. Thankfully in great shape from shipping.

thanks

EDIT: there is a front plastic tray behind the bottom removable panel with the CM logo - it has a plastic bag in it. I cannot see how to get it out either - there is a cross brace right in front of it that appears to be part of the whole front panel.....(manual is not much help)

please HELP

signed,
Totally Clueless


----------



## EvilUrges18

Hah, I would love to post some more. I actually haven't been able to get the front fan LEDs working. Both cables for each fan power & led are plugged in but no lights. I will post a few most pics though of the case from the outside with the NZXT lights on. They're awesome. I just basically ran them around the perimeter of the interior, had to tuck it behind the H80i and also loop it through a small hole up top just before the HDD bays area.

Thanks for the memory tip. Gonna try that & memtest tonight.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balkhan*
> 
> Can someone tell me how to change the side fans on the Trooper to the front? I remember reading a post somewhere (maybe not on this site) about removing a cross bracket, but cannot find it again.... I just got my case today. Thankfully in great shape from shipping.
> 
> thanks
> 
> EDIT: there is a front plastic tray behind the bottom removable panel with the CM logo - it has a plastic bag in it. I cannot see how to get it out either - there is a cross brace right in front of it that appears to be part of the whole front panel.....(manual is not much help)
> 
> please HELP
> 
> signed,
> Totally Clueless


The brace you need to remove is a black metal bar between the left and right sides behind one of the removable plates, held by two screws (one on each side).

The tool tray is also held in place by two screws. If you remove the cover with the CM Storm logo, you'll see the screws going though the tray with screw symbols next to them, just remove them and slide the tray out. By a cross brace in front of it, do you mean the one just above? That one is part of the front panel.

I have a Stryker, but they're basically the same.

EDIT: Here is the brace from my Stryker if it helps (sorry about the slight camera shake, I didn't want to bump the ISO too high).


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balkhan*
> 
> Can someone tell me how to change the side fans on the Trooper to the front? I remember reading a post somewhere (maybe not on this site) about removing a cross bracket, but cannot find it again.... I just got my case today. Thankfully in great shape from shipping.
> 
> thanks
> 
> EDIT: there is a front plastic tray behind the bottom removable panel with the CM logo - it has a plastic bag in it. I cannot see how to get it out either - there is a cross brace right in front of it that appears to be part of the whole front panel.....(manual is not much help)
> 
> please HELP
> 
> signed,
> Totally Clueless


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> The brace you need to remove is a black metal bar between the left and right sides behind one of the removable plates, held by two screws (one on each side).
> 
> The tool tray is also held in place by two screws. If you remove the cover with the CM Storm logo, you'll see the screws going though the tray with screw symbols next to them, just remove them and slide the tray out. By a cross brace in front of it, do you mean the one just above? That one is part of the front panel.
> 
> I have a Stryker, but they're basically the same.
> 
> EDIT: Here is the brace from my Stryker if it helps (sorry about the slight camera shake, I didn't want to bump the ISO too high).


Yep, JKuhn has it covered! If you want a more detailed visual, just watch this video.






Both your questions are answered and shown.


----------



## Balkhan

Thanks JKuhn,

I have the newer version of the Trooper (with the left windowed panel and right panel just like on the Stryker).

I removed the lower panel with the CM logo and yes I see the two screws holding the storage box in. I got the storage out OK.

but,
I removed all the front panels and there is no cross brace anywhere on the front (behind the panels). Maybe they changed this new version???

Also, I took the lower fan off the side - I had to take the two thumbscrews holding the lower drive bay box in and slide it out to unclip the fan wire. But holding it up to the front I see no way to mount it - no screw holes line up.

I had planned to change the side fans to the front after reading multiple posts of people doing that. But now I don't think it is possible with this new version Trooper case.

Or am I just missing something?

thanks again


----------



## Balkhan

OK let me watch the video link thanks...


----------



## Balkhan

AH HA!!!!!!!

thanks

back to work now - prolly respond back later

Thanks again


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balkhan*
> 
> AH HA!!!!!!!
> 
> thanks
> 
> back to work now - prolly respond back later
> 
> Thanks again


Did you find the brace? If not, it's not at the front, it's at the back between the HDD trays and the motherboard. And to rotate the fans you have to remove the HDD trays, rotate the removable plates in the case, and then insert the trays in the right orientation.


----------



## Maggots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> Yup me indonesian... 25mm thick for fan n 47mm thick for rad... still have around 10mm for space... but my mainboard is crosshair v formula z.... you have to see the very top of your vrm mb heatsink height too...


Hmnn, I use motherboard asrock Z87 Extreme4, and it has heatsink for the VRM part. Seeing your picture look like it's to risky to wear H105, I think I would choose to wear H75 or H110 to use.


----------



## Balkhan

Jkuhn, yes I found the brace -
thought it was at the front when I asked for help earlier.

I got the fans mounted in the front now.
Took the top fan out in order to mount the H100i -
next I'll mount the MB/CPU/cooler when it gets here in a couple of days. I just hope the MB standoffs don't break off in the tray like I've seen happen to others with this case.

Thanks!

EDIT: to add build link http://pcpartpicker.com/user/Balkhan/saved/3Wwc


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilUrges18*
> 
> Sup everyone!?
> 
> Just finished my 1st ever PC build with the arrival of my GPU yesterday. Figured I'd share. Feedback appreciated. I relied a lot on this thread and these forums to help along the way. Huge thanks.
> 
> *I am having 1 issue where BIOS and Windows are recognizing only 8GB of RAM @ 1333 instead of 16GB @ 1600. Anyone with any help on this would be greatly appreciated.


have you tried reseating the ram, sometimes there is dust/debris in the slot check that when you pull them,
congrats btw and welcome !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maggots*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> Yup me indonesian... 25mm thick for fan n 47mm thick for rad... still have around 10mm for space... but my mainboard is crosshair v formula z.... you have to see the very top of your vrm mb heatsink height too...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmnn, I use motherboard asrock Z87 Extreme4, and it has heatsink for the VRM part. Seeing your picture look like it's to risky to wear H105, I think I would choose to wear H75 or H110 to use.
Click to expand...

i can fit a 45mm rad up top without issue on three four different mobos, RIVBE, CVFz, Saberkitty, 990fxa-ud7, there are 2 different mounting hole-sets available for 120mm fans/rads ( 240 rads )


----------



## Dry Bonez

its time i finally post my pc after monitoring this awesome club for quite a few months.i have some questions for you guys as well. ok,so first up.my specs are
i5 4670k,Asus Z87 Deluxe,2133MHZ 16GB,760w Seasonic X,GTX 580 and Noctua NH D14.ok,so here are my questions and concerns.first up,airflow,is it me or does everyone usually prefer intake,rather than exhaust.i currently have the stock fans and the jetflow at the bottom that came in today in the mail.is it BAD to have only 1 exhaust?

The jetflo at the bottom is the 2nd exhaust i have.is that a good idea to put it at the bottom?

Ok,second up,my mobo has 3 little slots,i think they re 4x.i forgot,is it bad to put my sound blaster ZXR right above or under my GTX 580 due to heat?which is i have them apart.

would it be beneficial to swap my jetflo 120mm with the 120mm on the noctua?

Hope you guys enjoy my build as of now.


----------



## Mega Man

you will have to test for your self on airflow !


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> its time i finally post my pc after monitoring this awesome club for quite a few months.i have some questions for you guys as well. ok,so first up.my specs are
> i5 4670k,Asus Z87 Deluxe,2133MHZ 16GB,760w Seasonic X,GTX 580 and Noctua NH D14.ok,so here are my questions and concerns.first up,airflow,is it me or does everyone usually prefer intake,rather than exhaust.i currently have the stock fans and the jetflow at the bottom that came in today in the mail.is it BAD to have only 1 exhaust?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jetflo at the bottom is the 2nd exhaust i have.is that a good idea to put it at the bottom?
> 
> Ok,second up,my mobo has 3 little slots,i think they re 4x.i forgot,is it bad to put my sound blaster ZXR right above or under my GTX 580 due to heat?which is i have them apart.
> 
> would it be beneficial to swap my jetflo 120mm with the 120mm on the noctua?
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you guys enjoy my build as of now.


As said above, but I prefer having more intakes than exhausts, because it helps control dust. It's also better to rotate the drive bays so those two fans can help push air into the case instead of just blowing it across the drive(s) and out again. I'd recommend making the bottom fan intake, and the top/rear exhaust.


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> As said above, but I prefer having more intakes than exhausts, because it helps control dust. It's also better to rotate the drive bays so those two fans can help push air into the case instead of just blowing it across the drive(s) and out again. I'd recommend making the bottom fan intake, and the top/rear exhaust.


Makes sense what you suggest. I will do that when i come back from work.btw,what lighting do you have inside your stryker? It looks very clean in there.Also,the 2 front drive bay accessories,are they old? they seem outdated.Although i really do like the last one,which seems like some controller of some type


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> Makes sense what you suggest. I will do that when i come back from work.btw,what lighting do you have inside your stryker? It looks very clean in there.Also,the 2 front drive bay accessories,are they old? they seem outdated.Although i really do like the last one,which seems like some controller of some type


Thanks.







I'm using two blue CCFLs. Those two devices are both fan controllers. The top one has two controllers (only one works), two thermometers, a card reader and extra IO ports, and the bottom one has three controllers and thermometers and clock that resets even though I tried replacing the battery. The picture in my sig is a bit outdated though, I stealthed the optical drive and top controller, and removed the one with the large lcd because I don't currently use it.


----------



## Balkhan

I'm going to mount an H100i to the top inside of a Trooper case with fans below pushing out exhaust.

Question is - can you mount 2 fans on top of the Trooper for a push pull setup?


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balkhan*
> 
> I'm going to mount an H100i to the top inside of a Trooper case with fans below pushing out exhaust.
> 
> Question is - can you mount 2 fans on top of the Trooper for a push pull setup?


Simple answer is no, handle gets in the way. You can do a single 120mm up top but not two.

Extended answer is yes, but it requires modding the handle, drilling rivets, etc.

Best answer is that push pull on that little radiator is not worth the trouble.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balkhan*
> 
> I'm going to mount an H100i to the top inside of a Trooper case with fans below pushing out exhaust.
> 
> Question is - can you mount 2 fans on top of the Trooper for a push pull setup?


yes but you either need a slim fan for under the handle or mod the handle ( extremely easy to do ) to make a 25mm fit ( slim fan is 15mm or less )


----------



## TheMysticGoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> welcome and grats, glad you like it, if you are going to start spending that kind of cash, personally just go all in and go full custom loop


I move it ALOT so I don't want to risk having any kind of leaks :$


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMysticGoose*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> welcome and grats, glad you like it, if you are going to start spending that kind of cash, personally just go all in and go full custom loop
> 
> 
> 
> I move it ALOT so I don't want to risk having any kind of leaks :$
Click to expand...

99.99 % of loops will never leak, esp when built right


----------



## Dry Bonez

hey all,so i received my Cooler Master JetFlo 120 fans yesterday and wow they move alot of air but wow they get loud which is bothersome for me on my stryker....anyway,are these fans good/better to mount on noctua nh d14?


----------



## Balkhan

I have another question guys.

I want to replace the 2 front blue LED fans on the Trooper with some Corsair red LED fans. Should I get air flow fans or static pressure fans? The specs on the Cooler Master fans are 44 cfm, 1200 rpm, 20 dBA......but I cannot find a static pressure spec.

I'm thinking I should be getting static pressure SP Corsair fans cuz the kinda have to blow thru the HD cages..

thanks for the help

EDIT: btw thanks for answering the H100i push pull question. I'm not gonna alter the handle attachment on the Trooper so that's out, and 15mm thick fans??? means I would prolly have to use 15mm fans on the other side too? I think I'll just stick with the push setup.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balkhan*
> 
> I have another question guys.
> 
> I want to replace the 2 front blue LED fans on the Trooper with some Corsair red LED fans. Should I get air flow fans or static pressure fans? The specs on the Cooler Master fans are 44 cfm, 1200 rpm, 20 dBA......but I cannot find a static pressure spec.
> 
> I'm thinking I should be getting static pressure SP Corsair fans cuz the kinda have to blow thru the HD cages..
> 
> thanks for the help
> 
> EDIT: btw thanks for answering the H100i push pull question. I'm not gonna alter the handle attachment on the Trooper so that's out, and 15mm thick fans??? means I would prolly have to use 15mm fans on the other side too? I think I'll just stick with the push setup.


no you dont have to,

anywho 1 static pressure rating is a poor indicator of fan performance, you want a pq curve,
2 noctura make some of the best fans out, why replace them ?


----------



## Balkhan

Man, every time I think I've figured something out, I get thrown a curve ball! I'll look at that article more tomorrow.

I just want to replace the Cooler Master front blue LED fans with red ones, and since my last post I see that Corsair only offers LED fans in their AF series.

Would these be a good replacement for the stock CM fans? http://www.corsair.com/en-us/air-series-af120-led-red-quiet-edition-high-airflow-120mm-fan-twin-pack

thanks


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> As said above, but I prefer having more intakes than exhausts, because it helps control dust. It's also better to rotate the drive bays so those two fans can help push air into the case instead of just blowing it across the drive(s) and out again. I'd recommend making the bottom fan intake, and the top/rear exhaust.


I agree with J, I'd much rather have more filtered intakes that unfiltered exhausts, helps keep a positive pressure in the case, I have the front two fans as intakes and the top two fans on my radiator as intakes. The only exhaust I have is the back fan.


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> I agree with J, I'd much rather have more filtered intakes that unfiltered exhausts, helps keep a positive pressure in the case, I have the front two fans as intakes and the top two fans on my radiator as intakes. The only exhaust I have is the back fan.


yes,but you have a rad on top of your case,i just have the stock 200mm fan up there. Is it wise to just leave as intake,or switch it to exhaust? I will turn the hdd cage andd make the 2 front fans as intake as mentioned by you guys,plus it will look better with the lights on as well


----------



## Balkhan

What fans can I get to replace the 2 stock Cooler Master front blue LED fans?

Now I'm confused....

I want to change to red LED fans and the stock fans have two connectors on each fan lead - one 3-pin and a 2-pin for LED control.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balkhan*
> 
> What fans can I get to replace the 2 stock Cooler Master front blue LED fans?
> 
> Now I'm confused....
> 
> I want to change to red LED fans and the stock fans have two connectors on each fan lead - one 3-pin and a 2-pin for LED control.


As far as I know there aren't any other fans that work with the led controller, but you could always replace the leds with red ones.


----------



## agung79

Just more intakes top bottom front rear and for exhaust better top or rear.... and for radiator better as intake...


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balkhan*
> 
> What fans can I get to replace the 2 stock Cooler Master front blue LED fans?
> 
> Now I'm confused....
> 
> I want to change to red LED fans and the stock fans have two connectors on each fan lead - one 3-pin and a 2-pin for LED control.


I know old Bit Fenix Spectre LED fans used to support the LED controller but don't know if they still ship with the separate 2 pin connector

The Bit Fenix LED Strips do still use the 2 pin connector so you can get them and use them on the led controller and just use non led fans in the front, that's what I do with both my Stryker and Trooper


----------



## Matt-Matt

Wanting to know for a build if a extended ATX (E-ATX) board will fit in this case at all without too much modding?

Coolermaster seems to think not.

Hmmmmmm


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

depends on the board

Most boards labeled as E-ATX in the consumer market aren't full E-ATX(Rampage IV Extreme and EVGA X79 Dark for example)

This is my X79 dark in the Stryker
http://s682.photobucket.com/user/stevenwright6379/media/DSC_0081.jpg.html

This required no modding to fit as it is only about 1 inch wider than ATX

really you should be fine with any board as long as it isn't a dual CPU board such as the EVGA SR2/X these might fit but require a lot of modding


----------



## Balkhan

OK thanks Mr Strawberry...

Yes I saw some YouTube vids on the BitFenix Spectre Pro LED fans - they have a 2-pin connector that controls the LEDs, problem is it is a female and needs to be a male to connect to the wire from the Trooper front control board. Maybe there is an adapter for that?

Also noticed the Alchemy LED strips - I think one would be perfect for the Trooper case, it has an extra LED control wire from the front control board that is not used. I'm thinking of mounting a couple of 12 cm strips in series somewhere top of case so they shine out the top grill.

Thanks


----------



## Balkhan

Another Q - how should I mount a Seasonic PSU in the bottom of the Trooper case, with fan pointed up or down?


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

no problem, In that case i'm not sure about the fans.
Doesn't really matter how you mount the PSU, Either way is perfectly fine, personally I mounted my Be Quiet PSU with the fan pointing up but only because I like the design of the fan grill but either way is fine


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balkhan*
> 
> Another Q - how should I mount a Seasonic PSU in the bottom of the Trooper case, with fan pointed up or down?


If it's on a desk or a place where you can easily clean the filter than you can mount it fan down. Otherwise, if it's on the floor or carpet or in a hard to reach place to get at the filter you would be best mounting it fan up so it's only sucking filtered air from inside the case. I've not cleaned mine at times for like 6 months, it looks like a cat attached to the filter and mine is on a desk!


----------



## Balkhan

OK thanks, I'ss be setting my PC on a desk, not the floor.

So mounting the PSU with the fan up will give lower case temps, less dust, and higher PSU temp. And the Cooler Master website help page says make sure to add additional case fans. Hmmmmm, maybe I should put a fan in the bottom panel behind the PSU as intake blowing up? I had decided not to do this because it would 'clash' with the air from the front panel fans.

With the fan down it will cool the PSU better, but causes more dust in the case....but it doesn't affect the case temperatures?

hmmmm...


----------



## Balkhan

Sorry I have another q - how the *!#! do you get hold of Cooler Master tech support???

I can't find a phone # and when I enter my question on their help site I get a message that my phone number is invalid!!! and it will not post my question.


----------



## Balkhan

Maybe someone here can help or has tried this: I want to connect two 12 cm BitFenix Alchemy LED strips (two 12cm strips in series) to the third front control board fan LED control wire that is unused.

Will I overload and possibly burn out the front control board?

The LED strips each have 6 LEDs and use 1.44W (so two in series would be 2.88W right?).

I cannot find any specs on the Trooper front control board anywhere...


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balkhan*
> 
> OK thanks, I'ss be setting my PC on a desk, not the floor.
> 
> So mounting the PSU with the fan up will give lower case temps, less dust, and higher PSU temp. And the Cooler Master website help page says make sure to add additional case fans. Hmmmmm, maybe I should put a fan in the bottom panel behind the PSU as intake blowing up? I had decided not to do this because it would 'clash' with the air from the front panel fans.
> 
> With the fan down it will cool the PSU better, but causes more dust in the case....but it doesn't affect the case temperatures?
> 
> hmmmm...


Honestly it doesn't really matter, mount it the way you feel looks better. The fan pulls air into the PSU and out the rear so I don't see how it would make the inside of the case any dustier. Either you filter straight cool with fan down and have to clean the bottom case filter or pull warmed air from inside case through the PSU. If you need the extra exhaust go ahead and use it for that. PSU from my experience don't run hot at all, barely even need a fan so don't be too concerned about cooling it.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balkhan*
> 
> OK thanks Mr Strawberry...
> 
> *Yes I saw some YouTube vids on the BitFenix Spectre Pro LED fans - they have a 2-pin connector that controls the LEDs, problem is it is a female and needs to be a male to connect to the wire from the Trooper front control board. Maybe there is an adapter for that?*
> 
> Also noticed the Alchemy LED strips - I think one would be perfect for the Trooper case, it has an extra LED control wire from the front control board that is not used. I'm thinking of mounting a couple of 12 cm strips in series somewhere top of case so they shine out the top grill.
> 
> Thanks


The led cables on those fans are powered if I remember right. *Do not* connect them to the controller if this is the case, it will most likely fry the Trooper's controller. If you must do it, you'll need a relay to separate the two circuits.

EDIT: I just checked a previous post regarding that, here's what I quoted last time (coming from a BitFenix rep):
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> 3 pin goes into the 3 pin fan header. 2 pin is a switch to turn it on/off - loop is provided and already connected to the fan. 2 pin cable is an extension.
> 2 pin does not require power of any kind. you will burn the fan if you connect power to it.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Wanting to know for a build if a extended ATX (E-ATX) board will fit in this case at all without too much modding?
> 
> Coolermaster seems to think not.
> 
> Hmmmmmm


I used to have a Maximus V Extreme motherboard in my Stryker and it lined up with the ATX standoff screws just fine.

It did however cover up half of the vertical rubber grommet holes, but there was still plenty of room for power cables, sata cables, etc.

Here this pic might help:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Dry Bonez

I rotated the front fans to face forward,and wow it looks amazing.But question,and please be sincere,did ANYONE have a headache/hard time trying to install LED strips? I ask because i received my NZXT RGB HUE on Thursday and i finished today,it took me about 4 hours.The Storm Stryker has a certain spot where the fan cages are and the opening that it makes it IMPOSSIBLE to put the LED strip on the bottom and run it along the edge.I also had to remove the exhaust fan as well just to fit it in that area. It looks amazing now,But does anyone have any tips on how to PROPERLY run along the edges? I tried and tried and tried.


----------



## Balkhan

JKuhn thanks for reply - I'm not talking about connecting the un-used 2pin wire from the controller board to a BitFenix LED fan. I want to connect it to a BitFenix LED strip. So I can control the BitFenix Alchemy LED strip with the Troopers fan/LED controller.

I am worried about overloading the LED controller output...cuz an LED fan has, what, 4 LEDs? (just guessing here) and the BitFenix Alchemy LED strip has 12.

I can't find specs on the Trooper LED control board. And I haven't been able to contact a Cooler Master help channel yet.

Maybe I should ask BitFenix...


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry*
> 
> depends on the board
> 
> Most boards labeled as E-ATX in the consumer market aren't full E-ATX(Rampage IV Extreme and EVGA X79 Dark for example)
> 
> This is my X79 dark in the Stryker
> http://s682.photobucket.com/user/stevenwright6379/media/DSC_0081.jpg.html
> 
> This required no modding to fit as it is only about 1 inch wider than ATX
> 
> really you should be fine with any board as long as it isn't a dual CPU board such as the EVGA SR2/X these might fit but require a lot of modding


Awesome, what about a Z77x-UP7?

Actually; Found a ASUS Rampage III fits in it fine and it's bigger then the UP7.

Also thanks for the replies guys; Much appreciated. Looks like it will fit








+reppps given


----------



## facewizard13

Hello! My Storm Trooper Stryker arrived today and my girlfriend and I are now trying to hook up the motherboard, but we are really having a difficult time...

It's an ASRock X79 Extreme4 motherboard. We've scoured the manuals for the motherboard and the case, as well as tried searching for more helpful diagrams online(because the ones in the manuals suck), but we can't seem to find anything that helps. Thanks to this thread we have been able to identify a couple of the cables, but we still cannot figure out where said cables plug into the motherboard, and the manual for the motherboard refers to spots for cables that don't seem to be on the case.

Example #1: we have identified the fan power cable (3 pin with brown and black wires coming out of it) because that is what was show in a few of the posts on here, however, our cable doesn't have 3 pins....it has 2 pins and a hole where the 3rd would be. We do know see any other cables that match the description for the fan power cable. Is this how it is supposed to be or is ours broken...? On top of that, we cannot find a spot on the motherboard to even plug that cable into.

Example #2: we have identified the fan LED on off switch plug, but we cannot find a plug for it on the motherboard, nor any reference to a place for one in the motherboard manual.

The only cables we have successfully found homes for are the USB 2.0 and 3.0. We basically need a step by step video of guide for hooking up all of the cables if such a thing exists. I've been trying to sort this out for hours now and my girlfriend is about ready to take a bat to the entire thing. Do any of you have any experience with this motherboard-case combo or know of any helpful diagrams for either of them???

Grateful and desperate for any and all help!


----------



## dangerdan87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *facewizard13*
> 
> Hello! My Storm Trooper Stryker arrived today and my girlfriend and I are now trying to hook up the motherboard, but we are really having a difficult time...
> 
> It's an ASRock X79 Extreme4 motherboard. We've scoured the manuals for the motherboard and the case, as well as tried searching for more helpful diagrams online(because the ones in the manuals suck), but we can't seem to find anything that helps. Thanks to this thread we have been able to identify a couple of the cables, but we still cannot figure out where said cables plug into the motherboard, and the manual for the motherboard refers to spots for cables that don't seem to be on the case.
> 
> Example #1: we have identified the fan power cable (3 pin with brown and black wires coming out of it) because that is what was show in a few of the posts on here, however, our cable doesn't have 3 pins....it has 2 pins and a hole where the 3rd would be. We do know see any other cables that match the description for the fan power cable. Is this how it is supposed to be or is ours broken...? On top of that, we cannot find a spot on the motherboard to even plug that cable into.
> 
> Example #2: we have identified the fan LED on off switch plug, but we cannot find a plug for it on the motherboard, nor any reference to a place for one in the motherboard manual.
> 
> The only cables we have successfully found homes for are the USB 2.0 and 3.0. We basically need a step by step video of guide for hooking up all of the cables if such a thing exists. I've been trying to sort this out for hours now and my girlfriend is about ready to take a bat to the entire thing. Do any of you have any experience with this motherboard-case combo or know of any helpful diagrams for either of them???
> 
> Grateful and desperate for any and all help!


Yours is fine. You don't plug in any fan cables from to trooper/stryker to the motherboard. It already has a fan controller on the top front.
The only 2 pin cables that should be pluged into your motherboard are the power switch, reset switch (although useless in the stryker unless they updated the top cover), and the HDD. The other 2-pin cables (they have the little arms on the sids) are for the LED fans that come with case. There is a button on the controller that is connected to those cables to turn the LEDs on an off.


----------



## facewizard13

Thanks for replying! So....the little 2-pin with the arms- you said what it does, but not where it goes....I still have no idea where to plug it in. Any idea where we need to connect it? The manuals don't really show us.

Also, the 4-pin black molex cable- does that plug into the power supply or......where?

Sorry, it's just neither of us have ever built a computer for ourselves before. We have done a ton of research on parts and compatibility and such, but nothing prepared us for how vague and confusing this part was going to be... Hooking up the video cards, the sound card, etc...we've got that down fine, but we seem to have only a spotty idea of what we're doing with these case cables, and its driving us nuts. We had wanted to be done building this tonight.


----------



## dangerdan87

The fans that came with the case, some have a 2-pin for the LEDs. The molex connects to the PSU. That's what powers your front panel.


----------



## Balkhan

facewizard13 I'm not familiar with that MB, but you can search YouTube and find vids like this one 



 that explain some of the connectors on the board - may help. Probably can find more too.....


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balkhan*
> 
> Another Q - how should I mount a Seasonic PSU in the bottom of the Trooper case, with fan pointed up or down?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balkhan*
> 
> OK thanks, I'ss be setting my PC on a desk, not the floor.
> 
> So mounting the PSU with the fan up will give lower case temps, less dust, and higher PSU temp. And the Cooler Master website help page says make sure to add additional case fans. Hmmmmm, maybe I should put a fan in the bottom panel behind the PSU as intake blowing up? I had decided not to do this because it would 'clash' with the air from the front panel fans.
> 
> With the fan down it will cool the PSU better, but causes more dust in the case....but it doesn't affect the case temperatures?
> 
> hmmmm...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Balkhan*
> 
> OK thanks, I'ss be setting my PC on a desk, not the floor.
> 
> So mounting the PSU with the fan up will give lower case temps, less dust, and higher PSU temp. And the Cooler Master website help page says make sure to add additional case fans. Hmmmmm, maybe I should put a fan in the bottom panel behind the PSU as intake blowing up? I had decided not to do this because it would 'clash' with the air from the front panel fans.
> 
> With the fan down it will cool the PSU better, but causes more dust in the case....but it doesn't affect the case temperatures?
> 
> hmmmm...
Click to expand...




Honestly it doesn't really matter, mount it the way you feel looks better. The fan pulls air into the PSU and out the rear so I don't see how it would make the inside of the case any dustier. Either you filter straight cool with fan down and have to clean the bottom case filter or pull warmed air from inside case through the PSU. If you need the extra exhaust go ahead and use it for that. PSU from my experience don't run hot at all, barely even need a fan so don't be too concerned about cooling it.
nah more personal preference


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *facewizard13*
> 
> Hello! My Storm Trooper Stryker arrived today and my girlfriend and I are now trying to hook up the motherboard, but we are really having a difficult time...
> 
> It's an ASRock X79 Extreme4 motherboard. We've scoured the manuals for the motherboard and the case, as well as tried searching for more helpful diagrams online(because the ones in the manuals suck), but we can't seem to find anything that helps. Thanks to this thread we have been able to identify a couple of the cables, but we still cannot figure out where said cables plug into the motherboard, and the manual for the motherboard refers to spots for cables that don't seem to be on the case.
> 
> Example #1: we have identified the fan power cable (3 pin with brown and black wires coming out of it) because that is what was show in a few of the posts on here, however, our cable doesn't have 3 pins....it has 2 pins and a hole where the 3rd would be. We do know see any other cables that match the description for the fan power cable. Is this how it is supposed to be or is ours broken...? On top of that, we cannot find a spot on the motherboard to even plug that cable into.
> 
> Example #2: we have identified the fan LED on off switch plug, but we cannot find a plug for it on the motherboard, nor any reference to a place for one in the motherboard manual.
> 
> The only cables we have successfully found homes for are the USB 2.0 and 3.0. We basically need a step by step video of guide for hooking up all of the cables if such a thing exists. I've been trying to sort this out for hours now and my girlfriend is about ready to take a bat to the entire thing. Do any of you have any experience with this motherboard-case combo or know of any helpful diagrams for either of them???
> 
> Grateful and desperate for any and all help!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *facewizard13*
> 
> Thanks for replying! So....the little 2-pin with the arms- you said what it does, but not where it goes....I still have no idea where to plug it in. Any idea where we need to connect it? The manuals don't really show us.
> 
> Also, the 4-pin black molex cable- does that plug into the power supply or......where?
> 
> Sorry, it's just neither of us have ever built a computer for ourselves before. We have done a ton of research on parts and compatibility and such, but nothing prepared us for how vague and confusing this part was going to be... Hooking up the video cards, the sound card, etc...we've got that down fine, but we seem to have only a spotty idea of what we're doing with these case cables, and its driving us nuts. We had wanted to be done building this tonight.





first welcome, feel free to hit us up with any questions, welcome to the beginning of the obsession !

4 pin molex is for your psu

the 3 pins only have 2 pins , the 3rd pin is to relay RPM signal back to the motherboard, or fan controller, the other 2 are 12v/ground this case uses a method to control fan speeds by quickly turning on and off the power ( pulsing ) so if you hook up a fan with leds you will see them blinking on anything less then full power

neither the fan controller or the leds connect to the mobo as mentioned you just need the hdd led ( optional actually ) reset sw ( also optional ) and powerswitch ( if you have a surface mounted power button on the mobo you can also not attach this, but imo it is a pain so it is better to just attach it )

if you need more advanced help it helps us to help you if you fill out a rigbuilder ( upper right hand of this page ) then put it in your signature ( click your name, then scroll down to signature, edit and you should be able to see it, if not feel free to ask !! )


----------



## tyguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> I rotated the front fans to face forward,and wow it looks amazing.But question,and please be sincere,did ANYONE have a headache/hard time trying to install LED strips? I ask because i received my NZXT RGB HUE on Thursday and i finished today,it took me about 4 hours.The Storm Stryker has a certain spot where the fan cages are and the opening that it makes it IMPOSSIBLE to put the LED strip on the bottom and run it along the edge.I also had to remove the exhaust fan as well just to fit it in that area. It looks amazing now,But does anyone have any tips on how to PROPERLY run along the edges? I tried and tried and tried.


I have a hue also. I chose not to run it across the bottom and tucked all of the extra lighting under the bay. I found it impossible to run the lights across the bottom without introducing glare on the window. Even without the extra lighting on the bottom it is quite bright and even. As for the back I just ran it to where it meets the rear exhaust fan and then tucked it into the mounting area. If you notice there is a lot of light coming from where I tucked it. You can always cover the extra lighting in electrical tape to hide the actual light.





You may want to get some 2 sided foam tape in order to stick it to the drive bay area. You can find it at any grocery store for a couple of bucks. The extra mass of the tape will add a medium for the lighting to attach to. I did it pretty crudely but I figured it didn't really matter too much.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> I rotated the front fans to face forward,and wow it looks amazing.But question,and please be sincere,did ANYONE have a headache/hard time trying to install LED strips? I ask because i received my NZXT RGB HUE on Thursday and i finished today,it took me about 4 hours.The Storm Stryker has a certain spot where the fan cages are and the opening that it makes it IMPOSSIBLE to put the LED strip on the bottom and run it along the edge.I also had to remove the exhaust fan as well just to fit it in that area. It looks amazing now,But does anyone have any tips on how to PROPERLY run along the edges? I tried and tried and tried.


I have the NZXT Hue as well and here is where I placed the entire LED strip:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Hopefully this might help you.


----------



## Dry Bonez

Wow,nice pics of the RGB HUE,but did you guys have to unmount anything for it to fit? Btw,if i decide to peel it off and adjust theplacement,do you guys think the adhesive will be there so i can just stick it somewhere else? As far as residue,cleaning with alcohol will clean it,right?


----------



## tyguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> Wow,nice pics of the RGB HUE,but did you guys have to unmount anything for it to fit? Btw,if i decide to peel it off and adjust theplacement,do you guys think the adhesive will be there so i can just stick it somewhere else? As far as residue,cleaning with alcohol will clean it,right?


I don't recall having to remove anything... And yes, with some effort the residue will indeed come off.


----------



## tyguy

I am sorry to double post but I wanted to show off my rig in the way I've always wanted it. What do you guys think?


----------



## Taino33

Hey guys, and gals... First off let me say that I have been following this club for quite a while and just recently joined! The work that all of you guys put into your trooper/ stryker is down right amazing. Ive had my stryker for a while and been gradually modding it. ( will be posting photos soon ) Nothing to extreme, but I am hoping to get on par with some of the work ive seen on here! Just wanted to kinda introduce myself to ya'll!


----------



## tyguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taino33*
> 
> Hey guys, and gals... First off let me say that I have been following this club for quite a while and just recently joined! The work that all of you guys put into your trooper/ stryker is down right amazing. Ive had my stryker for a while and been gradually modding it. ( will be posting photos soon ) Nothing to extreme, but I am hoping to get on par with some of the work ive seen on here! Just wanted to kinda introduce myself to ya'll!


Looking forward to photos! Welcome to OCN!


----------



## redrain

greetings from ina....





ps : sorry for bad angle of view


----------



## Balkhan

Question on Trooper case: the front fan connectors include a 4-pin Molex for power; the rear case fan is a small 2-pin connector that came out of the box connected to a 4-pin Molex Y cable (male/female). How do you hook these up?

thanks


----------



## dangerdan87

Not exactly sure what your asking. The 4 pin molex in the trooper/stryker powers everything coming from the controller. Plug your molex into your PSU for power. There are 4 fan connections coming from the controller. There are 2 singles and one "Y". Plug the one in the Y to your front fans. The other two go to the top and rear fan.

That's it. The only 2 pin connector that are there are for the power switch, HD led, and reset switch (these are rectangular and are marked as such), and you have 3 more 2 pin connectors with little arms. These are for LEDs and can be turned on/off from the controll panel of the case.

I don't have my original 120mm or 200mm stryker fans anymore, but I beleive they have a 3 pin and a 2 pin connector (3 for power, 2 for LEDs)


----------



## Balkhan

dangerdan87 thanks for reply, yes I wired my front fans as per this Cooler Master webpage http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=15339&p=112038&hilit=trooper#p112038.

Except for the rear case fan - the above link says to wire the rear case fan and the top 200mm fan to the lead coming from the front panel controller. The lead is two Y'ed 2-pin connectors with brown and black wire.

My Trooper case came out of the box with the rear fan already hooked up to a short 4-pin Molex Y cable (male/female).

Should I just connect this to the PSU so my rear case fan runs 100% all the time?


----------



## dangerdan87

I guess you could for max exhaustion, but if your going to have 4 fans, why not just connect them to the controller?


----------



## Balkhan

OK thanks, I'm new to this. I thought maybe the rear case fan should be 100% all the time - I'll connect it to the controller, I took the 200mm top fan out, and am installing an H100i.

Another question: anyone who has installed an H100i into a Trooper? Mounting it to the top inside of the case, if I use the included washers, the slide on dust screen is obstructed. If I don't use the washers, the screws dig into the radiator fins....


----------



## mikupoiss

Got my Stryker today and I'm absolutely in love with it!









Now I just have to find a decent fan-configuration for minimum dust and good cooling balance. Any tips?


----------



## dangerdan87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balkhan*
> 
> OK thanks, I'm new to this. I thought maybe the rear case fan should be 100% all the time - I'll connect it to the controller, I took the 200mm top fan out, and am installing an H100i.
> 
> Another question: anyone who has installed an H100i into a Trooper? Mounting it to the top inside of the case, if I use the included washers, the slide on dust screen is obstructed. If I don't use the washers, the screws dig into the radiator fins....


If your going to use it as exhaust, then the filter isn't needed.
The filter traps dust from coming in. Who cares if dust gets out


----------



## Balkhan

OK now I really feel dumb.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*
> 
> Got my Stryker today and I'm absolutely in love with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just have to find a decent fan-configuration for minimum dust and good cooling balance. Any tips?


more pressure in then out ( note this does not necessarily mean more fans in then out )


----------



## dangerdan87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> more pressure in then out ( note this does not necessarily mean more fans in then out )


Is this the new "in" thing?

I seem to recall last year that positive pressure was bad.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dangerdan87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> more pressure in then out ( note this does not necessarily mean more fans in then out )
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the new "in" thing?
> 
> I seem to recall last year that positive pressure was bad.
Click to expand...

negative pressure pulls dust in


----------



## Balkhan

AND NOW FOR THE MOST IMPORTANT QUESTION OF ALL!!!

How do you guys clean an acrylic side window without scratching it all up???


----------



## Balkhan

How can you find out whether your setup is positive, neutral, or negative pressure?? - add up the cfm of all intake fans and compare to total cfm of exhaust fans? use some super duper air pressure gauge? fling some magic dust around the case and see if it is sucked in or blown away???


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balkhan*
> 
> How can you find out whether your setup is positive, neutral, or negative pressure?? - add up the cfm of all intake fans and compare to total cfm of exhaust fans? use some super duper air pressure gauge? fling some magic dust around the case and see if it is sucked in or blown away???


easiest way a piece of paper next to a vent without a fan on it


----------



## mikupoiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dangerdan87*
> 
> Is this the new "in" thing?
> 
> I seem to recall last year that positive pressure was bad.


I'm not interested in positive pressure, I want positive airflow. Check to air cooling forum for thread


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balkhan*
> 
> AND NOW FOR THE MOST IMPORTANT QUESTION OF ALL!!!
> 
> How do you guys clean an acrylic side window without scratching it all up???


microfiber cloth and lcd cleaner. I clean mine when I clean my monitor.


----------



## tyguy

I personally use meguiar's plast-x and it works very well, though it takes a bit of effort to evenly apply it. Boy is it worth it though.


----------



## Balkhan

I'm connecting all the cables in my Trooper case, and I've hooked up the SATA data cables to the SSD/HDD. But I don't see any power cables for the drives? The motherboard has only straight and right angle data cables? And none in the PSU box or case box?

Am I missing something...where do I get these?

thanks

EDIT: nvm! I found them in the PSU box - I thought the power connector on the drive was the 8-pin header so that's what I was looking for...


----------



## nascar8rc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JA90*
> 
> Can someone please tell me, what are these 3 red circled diodes?? I'm planing to change them, but I don't know exactly what is that model, so please help.. And what is the voltage or (again) model of this regular blue circled LEDs?? Cause I know that there are a different voltage models..
> 
> Please someone answer as soon as possible, so I can do that mod before the hollyday season


Hi, I I'm new to overclock.net. I just bought the cm storm trooper as you did. And was wanting to do the same as to changing to front panel LED's. Where you able to change them? If so can you post a parts & tools list and how you changed them? I would greatly







!!!! Appreciate it ALOT! Again thx soooo much.


----------



## JA90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nascar8rc*
> 
> Hi, I I'm new to overclock.net. I just bought the cm storm trooper as you did. And was wanting to do the same as to changing to front panel LED's. Where you able to change them? If so can you post a parts & tools list and how you changed them? I would greatly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!! Appreciate it ALOT! Again thx soooo much.


I used a blowing soldering iron and those are 1mm SMD diodes


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nascar8rc*
> 
> Hi, I I'm new to overclock.net. I just bought the cm storm trooper as you did. And was wanting to do the same as to changing to front panel LED's. Where you able to change them? If so can you post a parts & tools list and how you changed them? I would greatly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!! Appreciate it ALOT! Again thx soooo much.


This previous post of mine should help you out.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club/10100#post_21835457

And to answer your question, those 3 tiny LEDs are *3.2mm x 1.6mm SMD LEDs*


----------



## JA90

I forgot to add... I'm selling my "Cristal Toxin" mod









Link: http://www.overclock.net/t/1466994/build-log-project-cristal-toxin-completed

If anyone is interested, send me a private message


----------



## nascar8rc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JA90*
> 
> I used a blowing soldering iron and those are 1mm SMD diodes


They are al 1 mm? There's 3 that look smaller then the other 2?


----------



## nascar8rc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> This previous post of mine should help you out.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club/10100#post_21835457
> 
> And to answer your question, those 3 tiny LEDs are *3.2mm x 1.6mm SMD LEDs*


Thanks Lots Ne1Ido !! What I was looking for....







Your case looks sweet


----------



## JA90

That's actually probably right.. And you can take them of a LED strip with those SMD's or you can buy them separately (in which case is easier to swap cause you don't have to take them off the LED strip)


----------



## royce5950

Work in progress almost complete. Going to post a log of all the steps building this bad boy. I have a massive ammount of pics that showcased the entire process beginning to end.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royce5950*
> 
> Work in progress almost complete. Going to post a log of all the steps building this bad boy. I have a massive ammount of pics that showcased the entire process beginning to end.


Cool! wherer did you get that front mesh?

Btw, here's half of my loots guys from winning Cooler Master Case Mod Competition with my Trooper Mod.


----------



## royce5950

It was from a cosmos 2. I got it out of cooler masters spare case parts then added a layer of fine mesh, cut it to size and bent the metalngrill around the plastic portion, im glad you like it, congrats on winning I loved your build what key switch did u get on your quickfire? I love the brown,


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royce5950*
> 
> It was from a cosmos 2. I got it out of cooler masters spare case parts then added a layer of fine mesh, cut it to size and bent the metalngrill around the plastic portion, im glad you like it, congrats on winning I loved your build what key switch did u get on your quickfire? I love the brown,


Thanks! It's Cherry MX brown switch.


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JA90*
> 
> I used a blowing soldering iron and those are 1mm SMD diodes


Can you please elaborate.i done a few hours of research on this and cant seem to understand.can i damage it by soldering? im a bit worried by that.anyway,can you post a link to where u got yours from or similar?Also,is there ANY way to getting a color changing LED for front panel?that way i dont get used to one color only


----------



## NASzi

made some changes to my rig today



http://minus.com/i/Ikqno6swUqmb





http://minus.com/i/beACzpBXlwvq3

http://minus.com/i/mYTaukFRrPY0

http://minus.com/i/bnDRp8Ai0FP8R


----------



## JA90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> Can you please elaborate.i done a few hours of research on this and cant seem to understand.can i damage it by soldering? im a bit worried by that.anyway,can you post a link to where u got yours from or similar?Also,is there ANY way to getting a color changing LED for front panel?that way i dont get used to one color only


I hope this helps.. I didn't read any of it, but I guess the guy did the same thing I do, so I don't have to write it all over again
















http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club/10260#post_21981584


----------



## nascar8rc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> Can you please elaborate.i done a few hours of research on this and cant seem to understand.can i damage it by soldering? im a bit worried by that.anyway,can you post a link to where u got yours from or similar?Also,is there ANY way to getting a color changing LED for front panel?that way i dont get used to one color only


I'm not sure what soldering iron or solder he used but I also researched this. I found some videos on youtube that where kind of helpful. Also as for color changing LEDs I'm not sure. I don't think it would work unless you plan to hook up a led controller to the LED's you install. And that maybe a BIG pain to try to figure out. I don't think I would do that. As far as LED's though here is a link Ne1Ldo provided: http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club/10100#post_21835457
There is a link there to a online store that has the LED'S. I just ordered the 3mm LED's and will get them tomorrow! They have very fast delivery! Great site.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nascar8rc*
> 
> I'm not sure what soldering iron or solder he used but I also researched this. I found some videos on youtube that where kind of helpful. Also as for color changing LEDs I'm not sure. I don't think it would work unless you plan to hook up a led controller to the LED's you install. And that maybe a BIG pain to try to figure out. I don't think I would do that. As far as LED's though here is a link Ne1Ldo provided: http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club/10100#post_21835457
> There is a link there to a online store that has the LED'S. I just ordered the 3mm LED's and will get them tomorrow! They have very fast delivery! Great site.


Glad to have helped you out. If you plan on replacing the tiny fan controller LEDs, I wish you luck.


----------



## dangerdan87

What's the deal with the LEDs pulsating on a low fan speed?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dangerdan87*
> 
> What's the deal with the LEDs pulsating on a low fan speed?


The controller works by switching the fans on/off rapidly. So that will cause the fans to flicker if you use aftermarket fans.


----------



## dangerdan87

They were stock fans. I now have an LED strip hooked to the 2 pin and still does it.

Oh well


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dangerdan87*
> 
> They were stock fans. I now have an LED strip hooked to the 2 pin and still does it.
> 
> Oh well


Strange. The leds shouldn't do that if they're connected to the led controller. I hope you find the problem.









EDIT: What did you connect to the led controller? I'm not an expert in electronics but I think it could be an overload issue.


----------



## dangerdan87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Strange. The leds shouldn't do that if they're connected to the led controller. I hope you find the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: What did you connect to the led controller? I'm not an expert in electronics but I think it could be an overload issue.


Doubt it is an overload issue. When I had the stock LED fans, it pulsated on low fan speed. It pulsated with only 1 fan plugged in as well as the 3 fans. Now, I have 1 20" 5050 SMD strip plugged into 1 cable. The others I do not use.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dangerdan87*
> 
> They were stock fans. I now have an LED strip hooked to the 2 pin and still does it.
> 
> Oh well


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dangerdan87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Strange. The leds shouldn't do that if they're connected to the led controller. I hope you find the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: What did you connect to the led controller? I'm not an expert in electronics but I think it could be an overload issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Doubt it is an overload issue. When I had the stock LED fans, it pulsated on low fan speed. It pulsated with only 1 fan plugged in as well as the 3 fans. Now, I have 1 20" 5050 SMD strip plugged into 1 cable. The others I do not use.
Click to expand...

i really don think this has anything to do with the controller, the controller is a on - off relay.

the LEDs for the stock fans go into the 2 pin connectors NOT the 3 pin .
( just to clarify your LED is plugged into the 2 pin connector not the 3 pin

the 3 pin fan connector only has 2 pins installed @[email protected]! )
as for the led strip... which connector do you have it connected to ?? afaik the 2 pins are only 5v !


----------



## Asianinja11

Sign me up! lol


----------



## dangerdan87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i really don think this has anything to do with the controller, the controller is a on - off relay.
> 
> the LEDs for the stock fans go into the 2 pin connectors NOT the 3 pin .
> ( just to clarify your LED is plugged into the 2 pin connector not the 3 pin
> 
> the 3 pin fan connector only has 2 pins installed @[email protected]! )
> as for the led strip... which connector do you have it connected to ?? afaik the 2 pins are only 5v !


I have the LEDs plugged into the 2 pin like they are supposed to be. But I also had this problem with the LEDs on the stock fans. I'm not worried about it though.


----------



## Balkhan

I posted about something similar earlier (my posts #10220 and #10225). I am wanting to use the unused 2-pin LED controller front the Trooper's front panel to control a LED strip - like the BitFenix Alchemy.

Was worried that it either was the wrong voltage or I would overload the control board (since an LED fan is 4 LEDs and two 12" BitFenix LED strips would be 12 LEDs).

Anyone tried this? Would I run into voltage translation problems requiring a relay or overload the Trooper controller board?


----------



## dangerdan87

I got my Corsair H100 today from newegg for a temporary watercooled set up.... Only to open the box and find a bag full of water


----------



## tyguy

Did they include a goldfish at least?

In all seriousness that sucks, and I am sorry to hear that.


----------



## agung79

crazy... bad luck... u have to take a pict for that... n sharing that pict...


----------



## dangerdan87

It's already packaged and ready to send back


----------



## inmansfault

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyguy*
> 
> Did they include a goldfish at least?


----------



## btross89

Hey guys just got my stryker in yesterday and I am super excited to join you guys. I have seen some really awesome builds on here reading from message one all the way up to now. Just waiting to get the rest of my parts in and I should be ready to start building my first PC from start to finish. Who's me luck lol


----------



## PachAz

The stryker/trooper is probably one if the best full tower cases out there and the reason for that is it allows you to mount a thick ass radiator in the bottom, still having 4 hdd slots above. I havent seen many cases that let you mount radiators in the bottom in such a fashion. The thing on the stryker that is a little bit worse is the distance between the motherboard and the roof, only allowing you to mount a 30-35mm thick radiator with fans. I wish you could mount fans on the roof without removing the handle. Also if you are running a radiator in the bottom you have to use a "normal" size psu, those newer bigger corsair for example will be too long. But this really is a ideal case for having two 240mm radiators for a gpu and cpu loop, still beeing able to mount 4 hdd/sdd without any modding. You just have to get the right dimensions on the psu and rads. I have been looking at alot of cases and frankly not many of them are suited for mounting radiators without reducing the amount of hdd slots.

Anyways, I made a new window to my stryker so I could mount a fan, this helps keeping the gpu a litle bit cooler.


----------



## Killbuzzjrad

Redid the loop and changed out the fans. Looks much better imo.

http://s1268.photobucket.com/user/Killbuzzjrad/media/Computer Mod/DSC_0063_zps3d93c3ed.jpg.html

http://s1268.photobucket.com/user/Killbuzzjrad/media/Computer Mod/DSC_0058_zps75cf6232.jpg.html

http://s1268.photobucket.com/user/Killbuzzjrad/media/Computer Mod/DSC_0061_zpsf55375ae.jpg.html


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> The stryker/trooper is probably one if the best full tower cases out there and the reason for that is it allows you to mount a thick ass radiator in the bottom, still having 4 hdd slots above. I havent seen many cases that let you mount radiators in the bottom in such a fashion. The thing on the stryker that is a little bit worse is the distance between the motherboard and the roof, only allowing you to mount a 30-35mm thick radiator with fans. I wish you could mount fans on the roof without removing the handle. Also if you are running a radiator in the bottom you have to use a "normal" size psu, those newer bigger corsair for example will be too long. But this really is a ideal case for having two 240mm radiators for a gpu and cpu loop, still beeing able to mount 4 hdd/sdd without any modding. You just have to get the right dimensions on the psu and rads. I have been looking at alot of cases and frankly not many of them are suited for mounting radiators without reducing the amount of hdd slots.
> 
> Anyways, I made a new window to my stryker so I could mount a fan, this helps keeping the gpu a litle bit cooler.


but we cant see the beauty of the cpu block...


----------



## PachAz

Well, you have to sacrifice looks for performance, or for the "desired" performance







.


----------



## tyguy

Why exhaust though? A good idea nonetheless, as I have been wondering about this myself. I was thinking about using the bendable usb fan from arctic cooling and running it through the storm guard opening LOL you know, because I am lazy..


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> The stryker/trooper is probably one if the best full tower cases out there and the reason for that is it allows you to mount a thick ass radiator in the bottom, still having 4 hdd slots above. I havent seen many cases that let you mount radiators in the bottom in such a fashion. The thing on the stryker that is a little bit worse is the distance between the motherboard and the roof, only allowing you to mount a 30-35mm thick radiator with fans. I wish you could mount fans on the roof without removing the handle. Also if you are running a radiator in the bottom you have to use a "normal" size psu, those newer bigger corsair for example will be too long. But this really is a ideal case for having two 240mm radiators for a gpu and cpu loop, still beeing able to mount 4 hdd/sdd without any modding. You just have to get the right dimensions on the psu and rads. I have been looking at alot of cases and frankly not many of them are suited for mounting radiators without reducing the amount of hdd slots.
> 
> Anyways, I made a new window to my stryker so I could mount a fan, this helps keeping the gpu a litle bit cooler.


you do know there is a second set of mounting points for the 240 right?

you CAN mount a 45mm rad with most mobos ( i have not had one that i cant yet, although it is close )

also i used a xfx 1250w ( seasonic x1250 ) with a 240 45mm ( any thickness will work, but it was very very tight, but also very doable )


----------



## Balkhan

Shouldn't that fan be a large 200mm low rpm intake?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balkhan*
> 
> Shouldn't that fan be a large 200mm low rpm intake?


...

that depends on how much you want to have your airflow suck.

if you do, sure , if not you will switch to a smaller fan 23


----------



## PachAz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyguy*
> 
> Why exhaust though? A good idea nonetheless, as I have been wondering about this myself. I was thinking about using the bendable usb fan from arctic cooling and running it through the storm guard opening LOL you know, because I am lazy..


I made some tests using a cardboard window and having a fan as intake didnt affect the gpu temp or fan speed. Having a exhaust fan in the top did how ever lower the gpu temp little as well as fan speed. With the tri-x r9 290, the fans are blowing the hot air upwards, and a exhaust fan right there can remove all that extra added heat. I tried increaseing the speed on the stock 140mm and 200mm in the top, but with no results, they simply couldnt remove all that heat.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you do know there is a second set of mounting points for the 240 right?
> 
> you CAN mount a 45mm rad with most mobos ( i have not had one that i cant yet, although it is close )
> 
> also i used a xfx 1250w ( seasonic x1250 ) with a 240 45mm ( any thickness will work, but it was very very tight, but also very doable )


Im unsure a 45mm thick rad + fans will fit in the top, it would depend highly on the motherboard heatsinks, the ram and the powercable. In the beginning I ran a 30mm swiftech and fans and it was really tight with my mobo. In the bottom, as I said any thickness will work, but too long psu will make it tight with all the cables, specially if you use modular psu. I would still recommend a 30mm max thickness radiator to be on the safe side and a standard size modular cpu.


----------



## btross89

Hey guys mind looking over my hardware list and male sure I'm heading in the right direction?


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btross89*
> 
> Hey guys mind looking over my hardware list and male sure I'm heading in the right direction?


You'll have to post it first!


----------



## btross89

Storm stryker
Amd 8350
Asus m5a99fx
Cm hyper 212 ego
16gb corsair vengeance ram
250gb Samsung 840 evo ssd
2tb WD 7200 HDD
Corsair rm750
Nvidia gtx750ti sc.

I'll be using this as my photo editing and vidio editing workstation as well as some recreational usage from time to time...


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btross89*
> 
> Storm stryker
> Amd 8350
> Asus m5a99fx
> Cm hyper 212 ego
> 16gb corsair vengeance ram
> 250gb Samsung 840 evo ssd
> 2tb WD 7200 HDD
> Corsair rm750
> Nvidia gtx750ti sc.
> 
> I'll be using this as my photo editing and vidio editing workstation as well as some recreational usage from time to time...


Looks good to me except the psu, read here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1455892/why-you-should-not-buy-a-corsair-rm-psu

Might also want to look at better cpu cooling if you plan to overclock it, I thought the 8350's were really hot on OC and the temps need to be much lower than say an Intel k series, like below 60 C or something.


----------



## Balkhan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ...
> 
> that depends on how much you want to have your airflow suck.
> 
> if you do, sure , if not you will switch to a smaller fan 23


The reason I said that is, I watched a lot of vids to learn about building a PC, and I remembered this guy (@12:30 in 



) talking about large 200mm fans moving a lot of air at lower rpms. And he has it set up as intake.


----------



## PachAz

I mean the whole intake vs exhaust is depending highly on your specific build, specially with this case.


----------



## btross89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Looks good to me except the psu, read here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1455892/why-you-should-not-buy-a-corsair-rm-psu
> 
> Might also want to look at better cpu cooling if you plan to overclock it, I thought the 8350's were really hot on OC and the temps need to be much lower than say an Intel k series, like below 60 C or something.


I'm not planning on doing any real overclocking what I have for the setup should push what I'm trying to do pretty well. Not doing anything extremely taxing on it I just need it to be stable and fluid operating. I'm coming from a dual core prebuilt e machines (athalon) with two gigs of ram. And integrated graphics. This will be,by far and large, the most powerful system I have ever owned. And the power supply I already have (I'm purchasing my equipment in stages due to budget. Just watching prices and swiping them up when they are on sale/prices drop ect.) But I did check the serial number and I do have one that was from the updated batch that fixed the problems of the first one that was cutting off for thermal protection, and as far as I can tell the new ones are standing up a lot better. And its got a 5 year warranty so I don't feel I should be too worried lol. But all in all do you think the 212 evo will be sufficient for the 8350 under stock conditions?


----------



## nascar8rc

[/URL]
My very 1st build $1800 wish me luck;-)


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nascar8rc*
> 
> My very 1st build $1800 wish me luck;-)


Nice. I love corsair dominators! I used to own one, but I sold it before. Now Im using 16GB kit of Corsair Vengeance Pro. I am building a temporary rig as well later tonight or tomorrow. It will be on Cosmos SE tho. Got all these hardware from winning competition.


----------



## PachAz

Stryker is above cosmos SE in terms of solutions. The new cases are not that good because they are all designed for corsair h100 and such thin radiators. They are also designed to sacrifice hdd slots to mount radiators in the bottom or front, something that the stryker does not do (allowing you to mount 4 hdds + 3 optical drives still having a thick rad in the bottom).


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> Stryker is above cosmos SE in terms of solutions. The new cases are not that good because they are all designed for corsair h100 and such thin radiators. They are also designed to sacrifice hdd slots to mount radiators in the bottom or front, something that the stryker does not do (allowing you to mount 4 hdds + 3 optical drives still having a thick rad in the bottom).


Honestly, I like Trooper more than the SE, but I have no choice but to get a mid-tower case from CM and I think SE is the best choice among the CM mid-tower cases.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tyguy*
> 
> Why exhaust though? A good idea nonetheless, as I have been wondering about this myself. I was thinking about using the bendable usb fan from arctic cooling and running it through the storm guard opening LOL you know, because I am lazy..
> 
> 
> 
> I made some tests using a cardboard window and having a fan as intake didnt affect the gpu temp or fan speed. Having a exhaust fan in the top did how ever lower the gpu temp little as well as fan speed. With the tri-x r9 290, the fans are blowing the hot air upwards, and a exhaust fan right there can remove all that extra added heat. I tried increaseing the speed on the stock 140mm and 200mm in the top, but with no results, they simply couldnt remove all that heat.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you do know there is a second set of mounting points for the 240 right?
> 
> you CAN mount a 45mm rad with most mobos ( i have not had one that i cant yet, although it is close )
> 
> also i used a xfx 1250w ( seasonic x1250 ) with a 240 45mm ( any thickness will work, but it was very very tight, but also very doable )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im unsure a 45mm thick rad + fans will fit in the top, it would depend highly on the motherboard heatsinks, the ram and the powercable. In the beginning I ran a 30mm swiftech and fans and it was really tight with my mobo. In the bottom, as I said any thickness will work, but too long psu will make it tight with all the cables, specially if you use modular psu. I would still recommend a 30mm max thickness radiator to be on the safe side and a standard size modular cpu.
Click to expand...

i have put 4 different mobos from this gen in this case, with a 45mm up top and push or pull,
some intels wont be able to, but my RIVBE fits snugly with a 45mm 360 up top, no mods
as did my sabertooth ( 990fx ), CVFZ, ud7 and 970-UD3
also thickness will not matter on the bottom, no matter what size you put in it will push against the wiring, either way i have put up to a 60mm in there ( assuming you are using a 240 )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balkhan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ...
> 
> that depends on how much you want to have your airflow suck.
> 
> if you do, sure , if not you will switch to a smaller fan _*x2*_
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I said that is, I watched a lot of vids to learn about building a PC, and I remembered this guy (@12:30 in
> 
> 
> 
> ) talking about large 200mm fans moving a lot of air at lower rpms. And he has it set up as intake.
Click to expand...

yea another lie, ill pit any of my main use fans vs any 200mm fan, and i will win at all speed (%)

people think cfm is all that matters, it isnt esp in case fans, rad fans and heatsink fans, static pressure is by far more important, also i fixed my original post
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> I mean the whole intake vs exhaust is depending highly on your specific build, specially with this case.


correct
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nascar8rc*
> 
> [IMG][IMG][IMG][URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1951804]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1951804[/URL] My very 1st build $1800 wish me luck;-)[/QUOTE]
> 
> Congrats !!! let us know if you need any advice


----------



## tyguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> I made some tests using a cardboard window and having a fan as intake didnt affect the gpu temp or fan speed. Having a exhaust fan in the top did how ever lower the gpu temp little as well as fan speed. With the tri-x r9 290, the fans are blowing the hot air upwards, and a exhaust fan right there can remove all that extra added heat. I tried increaseing the speed on the stock 140mm and 200mm in the top, but with no results, they simply couldnt remove all that heat.


Makes a lot of sense. I would have never though about that. Thanks for the answer! By the way, if you ever turn your hdd cage around you can mount the fan close to the gpu area as opposed to the front of the case as per the usual. I have seem some improvements in temp in my set up this way. I have an ap122 directed in between my crossfired cards. I think this helps keep a nice stream of cool air fed to the top card, so it does not pull in only hot air.


----------



## PachAz

Problem with turning the hdd cage is that the sata and power cables will be in the way if your gpu is kinda long, and also make the cable management alot harder. On stock clock and voltage I dont think any fan mod is needed, but once you start to OC the gpu and increase voltage the temps will go up, or if you are running CF/SLI, then I would probably add another side fan on the window. I like the side window, but I would much rather have the option to mount 2 fans on the window like the corsair c70 has. I tried to copy that design ^^.


----------



## tyguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> Problem with turning the hdd cage is that the sata and power cables will be in the way if your gpu is kinda long, and also make the cable management alot harder. On stock clock and voltage I dont think any fan mod is needed, but once you start to OC the gpu and increase voltage the temps will go up, or if you are running CF/SLI, then I would probably add another side fan on the window. I like the side window, but I would much rather have the option to mount 2 fans on the window like the corsair c70 has. I tried to copy that design ^^.




That's not to say I haven't run into any issues, and you are correct about cable management. My sata power cables will barely reach to my drives (as well as my sata cables). But it does work, and with a psu shroud it would be unnoticeable. (Now if I could actually get a hold of someone who does this)


----------



## Cyclonit

Hi there









I received my Trooper today and I can't wait moving my rig into it. Some modding will take place prior to installing any hardware though.

There is something than confuses me a little: The Stryker and the Trooper have different original side panels. The Trooper window side panel is the same as the Stryker's, but in black. I bought the whole case with a window side panel instead of the normal one and it resulted in not only the window side being the same as the Stryker but the other side as well. Is this common?


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyguy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not to say I haven't run into any issues, and you are correct about cable management. My sata power cables will barely reach to my drives (as well as my sata cables). But it does work, and with a psu shroud it would be unnoticeable. (Now if I could actually get a hold of someone who does this)


Wow, I must say I am a bit impressed. I have not seen anyone on here rotate the HDD cage(s) backwards and then mount the fan backwards as well to push air to the back of the case.

Most people I've seen on here that what to add a fan to this location simply zip-tie a fan to the back of the HDD cage so that they have 2 fans on their HDD cage(s).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclonit*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received my Trooper today and I can't wait moving my rig into it. Some modding will take place prior to installing any hardware though.
> 
> There is something than confuses me a little: The Stryker and the Trooper have different original side panels. The Trooper window side panel is the same as the Stryker's, but in black. I bought the whole case with a window side panel instead of the normal one and it resulted in not only the window side being the same as the Stryker but the other side as well. Is this common?


Hmmm, very interesting. I haven't heard of any side window Trooper that has matching side panels, which happens to be one of the biggest reasons why I did not purchase a Trooper. I know a few people that have bought a Stryker side panel and painted it black. I do not believe this is common. I'd say you are a very lucky customer. I hope that CM Storm continues to have matching side panels on Trooper cases.

Thanks very much for letting us on here know about this.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cyclonit*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received my Trooper today and I can't wait moving my rig into it. Some modding will take place prior to installing any hardware though.
> 
> There is something than confuses me a little: The Stryker and the Trooper have different original side panels. The Trooper window side panel is the same as the Stryker's, but in black. I bought the whole case with a window side panel instead of the normal one and it resulted in not only the window side being the same as the Stryker but the other side as well. Is this common?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, very interesting. I haven't heard of any side window Trooper that has matching side panels, which happens to be one of the biggest reasons why I did not purchase a Trooper. I know a few people that have bought a Stryker side panel and painted it black. I do not believe this is common. I'd say you are a very lucky customer. I hope that CM Storm continues to have matching side panels on Trooper cases.
> 
> Thanks very much for letting us on here know about this.
Click to expand...

the new versions do , i dont think they sell they old one anymore


----------



## Ne1ld0

I know that this may not be Trooper / Stryker related, but I have some good consumer advise about the NZXT Bunker bay device.

*DO NOT BUY THIS!!!*

About 9 months ago, I was looking for a bay device that would add 4 USB ports to the front. I quickly stumbled upon the NZXT Bunker and fell in love with it due to the fact that it allows you to keep 4 USB devices connected to the inside of your PC with a locking door protecting them from theft. I thought that this would come in handy at LAN parties and a few local gaming competitions that I go to. Also it's just nice to have your USB devices always hooked up to your PC and not having them stick out from the top 4 ports which I find to look ugly.

Now on the reason for why you shouldn't buy this product.

The entire construction of this device is made of plastic. I quickly learned this when I opened the box to find out that it was broken in 3 different places: the 2 plastic hings and the spring-loaded mechanism.

After contacting the shipper, they sent me another that looked to be ok, but the keys did not fit the lock and the most important part, the 4-port USB hub, did not work either. However, I was able to swap out the USB hub and the lock with the first one I received and finally it worked like it was supposed to.

Nine months later, I noticed the plastic hing connected to the locking door has started to break, making it not very theft proof.



I had high hopes for this product, it's a great idea but made poorly and cheap. I guess I'll have to disconnect the 4-port USB hub from this device and hide it somewhere inside my PC if I still plan on using this hub. Obviously, If I did this I wouldn't have as easy access to it though which really sucks.

Luckily for you guys, the NZXT Bunker has been discontinued for some time now and is very hard to find, especially here in the U.S.A. Even still, if you ever come across it, my advise stay away from it.


----------



## Cyclonit

Something that bothers me about the case, are the two usb 2.0 ports in the front panel. I usually don't use ports in the front of my computer, but seeing two usb 3 and two usb 2 right next to each other is kind of weird. Has anybody tried replacing those? I have yet to invest proper thought into this idea, but the circuit board does not seem as if it would mind loosing the usb 2 ports.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclonit*
> 
> Something that bothers me about the case, are the two usb 2.0 ports in the front panel. I usually don't use ports in the front of my computer, but seeing two usb 3 and two usb 2 right next to each other is kind of weird. Has anybody tried replacing those? I have yet to invest proper thought into this idea, but the circuit board does not seem as if it would mind loosing the usb 2 ports.


You can unsolder the USB ports if you want, but why do you want to remove them?


----------



## nascar8rc

Quote:
Originally Posted by nascar8rc View Post


----------



## Cyclonit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> You can unsolder the USB ports if you want, but why do you want to remove them?


I dislike the "blue - black - black - blue" appearance caused by mixing usb 2 and usb 3 in the same area. Replacing the usb 2 ports with additional usb 3 ports would thus make it a tiny bit more perfect for me


----------



## Emu105

Does anyone with this case have a GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD4H with this case I was reading a review that said this

Quote:


> The front audio ports of my Stryker sometimes disrupt the back Realtek audio ports that are on this mobo. It's not worth taking off an egg though because I'm sure I will figure out how to fix it.


Anyone else had this issue with this case.


----------



## Mega Man

no


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclonit*
> 
> I dislike the "blue - black - black - blue" appearance caused by mixing usb 2 and usb 3 in the same area. Replacing the usb 2 ports with additional usb 3 ports would thus make it a tiny bit more perfect for me


Talk about OCD lol. A simple black marker to color the blue would be a much easier fix.


----------



## Cyclonit

But it doesn't change the fact, that they are a different kind of port D:

Prior to changing the usb ports, I'm going to replace the x-dock with a dvd drive though. Took everything apart today (aside from removing the metal bracket holding the x-dock). Kinda disappointed because CM missed out on some cool (and I think easy to implement) features. Wouldn't it be nice if the whole front portion of the case were set up like the area holding the hdd cages is?


----------



## TaquitoJones

Hi Guys, What do you think about my sweetie?

I will have new updates later
-Watercooling
-Obviously a Graphics Card
-Sleeved PSU Cables
-More RAM
-a SSD of course

If you want to know how i made my Side cover i can show u how, is very easy









This are my components

CPU: intel core i7 4770K
RAM: 8Gb Corsair Vengeance 1600mhz
PSU: Cooler master Silent Pro 850w
MOBO: Gigabyte Z87X-UD3H
HDD:1TB Seagate Barracuda

I Hope you like it


----------



## Mega Man

looks good and welcome !


----------



## SAMsite

So how did you made it.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TaquitoJones*
> 
> Hi Guys, What do you think about my sweetie?
> 
> I will have new updates later
> -Watercooling
> -Obviously a Graphics Card
> -Sleeved PSU Cables
> -More RAM
> -a SSD of course
> 
> If you want to know how i made my Side cover i can show u how, is very easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This are my components
> 
> CPU: intel core i7 4770K
> RAM: 8Gb Corsair Vengeance 1600mhz
> PSU: Cooler master Silent Pro 850w
> MOBO: Gigabyte Z87X-UD3H
> HDD:1TB Seagate Barracuda
> 
> I Hope you like it


----------



## SAMsite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Does anyone with this case have a GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD4H with this case I was reading a review that said this
> 
> Anyone else had this issue with this case.


Yup i have faced the same issue, the motherboard audio port stopped working, and then started working again for no reason (after i disconnected and reconnected the jack, a bit of waggling was also involved to be honest) and the front port works fine (headphones). Speakers are connected to motherboard port. I thought may its the jack of the speakers because apparently it does't seems to fit snugly in the motherboard or may its bad.


----------



## XtraSweat

Is there an easy way to change the colour of the power and fan controller leds?


----------



## dangerdan87

Get a different fan.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtraSweat*
> 
> Is there an easy way to change the colour of the power and fan controller leds?


Yes, you can easily replace the 3mm ones with any color you want with a simple soldering iron.

The tiny fan controller LEDs will most likely be a pain to replace. If you try to replace these, good luck. It has been done on here more than once, but I haven't attempted it yet.

Check out this previous post of mine for some more details:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club/10100#post_21835457
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dangerdan87*
> 
> Get a different fan.


Who?


----------



## XtraSweat

Thanks!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtraSweat*
> 
> Is there an easy way to change the colour of the power and fan controller leds?


sure !! pay someone to do it for you


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sure !! pay someone to do it for you


LoL, I wish this site had a "like" button.


----------



## jmac1789

Bought fan controller for my rig...


----------



## bLankyii

HELLO!

I have been following through this forum for quite some time now, however, i finally got the chance to ask if i could join the Stryker Club









built around early 2013!






Hope i can make it to this awesome club


----------



## Mega Man

welcome ! fill out a rigbuilder ( see my sig. ) and if those are ref amd cards they are screaming "WATER COOL ME"


----------



## bLankyii

done! and i have no idea how to watercool :C(


----------



## Mega Man

step 1 research and ask questions


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bLankyii*
> 
> done! and i have no idea how to watercool :C(


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> step 1 research and ask questions


I had no idea how to water cool too when I first built my gaming rig. You are currently at the best place to start learning on how to water cool your pc. Just start a thread at the right sub forum or even ask here at owner's group. You'll get tons of answers for sure.

Anyway, I'll be moving to Cosmos SE for a while cause my Trooper is going overseas.. haha.. I'll surely go back to Trooper after as I honestly like it more than Cosmos SE.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bLankyii*
> 
> done! and i have no idea how to watercool :C(
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> step 1 research and ask questions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had no idea how to water cool too when I first built my gaming rig. You are currently at the best place to start learning on how to water cool your pc. Just start a thread at the right sub forum or even ask here at owner's group. You'll get tons of answers for sure.
> 
> Anyway, I'll be moving to Cosmos SE for a while cause my Trooper is going overseas.. haha.. I'll surely go back to Trooper after as I honestly like it more than Cosmos SE.
Click to expand...

most of the stuff ( i said most ) under misc is awesome stuff to learn first

http://martinsliquidlab.org/

that is the only person i believe when it comes to reviews sadly he retired, but besides that he is still on OCN of course now i cant find him


----------



## PachAz

WC is easy, you just need to plan according to your case so everything fits and so you know what to mod if it doesnt fit.


----------



## Hotluch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> I had no idea how to water cool too when I first built my gaming rig. You are currently at the best place to start learning on how to water cool your pc. Just start a thread at the right sub forum or even ask here at owner's group. You'll get tons of answers for sure.
> 
> Anyway, I'll be moving to Cosmos SE for a while cause my Trooper is going overseas.. haha.. I'll surely go back to Trooper after as I honestly like it more than Cosmos SE.


Well can I get your front custom rad mount? Before it leaves. I recently seen your build and its amazing. I'm thinking of going with the Airplex front 360 like yours, would you recommend it?


----------



## firecutter23

here is my baby


----------



## TaquitoJones

*HOW TO MAKE A SIDE COVER FOR YOUR STRYKER*

All rigth guys, this is a little guide where you can learn how to make a side cover for your Stryker Case,
Is very cheap to make and easy, sorry for my bad english

*Looks very cool on The stryker*




All you need is

-Wooden Board 48cm X 18cm X 4mm
-Carbon Fiber Vynil or Whatever you want to put (i recommend this because looks great on the stryker)
-a Cutter or scissors

This are the measures to cut your wooden board



then, you put the vynil and decorations you want, and you will get this



To put the cover on the case you need to put it like this



put it in the right place and slide it down, is very easy.

To remove the cover i use this tool



only silde the cover up like this



put the tool and pull, now you can remove it


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hotluch*
> 
> Well can I get your front custom rad mount? Before it leaves. I recently seen your build and its amazing. I'm thinking of going with the Airplex front 360 like yours, would you recommend it?


It's pretty easy to make one, tbh, as long as you have all the proper tools for it. I'd recommend the RAD itself, but not for installing it into Stryker or Trooper. You would need to remove the side HDD mount of the case to install it in there, like what I did or you could cut both sides to make room for it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TaquitoJones*
> 
> *HOW TO MAKE A SIDE COVER FOR YOUR STRYKER*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> All rigth guys, this is a little guide where you can learn how to make a side cover for your Stryker Case,
> Is very cheap to make and easy, sorry for my bad english
> 
> *Looks very cool on The stryker*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you need is
> 
> -Wooden Board 48cm X 18cm X 4mm
> -Carbon Fiber Vynil or Whatever you want to put (i recommend this because looks great on the stryker)
> -a Cutter or scissors
> 
> This are the measures to cut your wooden board
> 
> 
> 
> then, you put the vynil and decorations you want, and you will get this
> 
> 
> 
> To put the cover on the case you need to put it like this
> 
> 
> 
> put it in the right place and slide it down, is very easy.
> 
> To remove the cover i use this tool
> 
> 
> 
> only silde the cover up like this
> 
> 
> 
> put the tool and pull, now you can remove it


Very nice tutorial. Thanks for this. I really like the clean result.


----------



## OdinValk

has anyone been able to set up a push/pull configuration with a 240 rad mounted up top? I was excited when i first got this case.. thinking that i would be able to hide my top fans under the sleek looking top cover.. but once i actually tried.. I realized the handle bracket is in the way.. and there is no room or placement for the top fans

EDIT: I realize there is a how to for doing this.. but has anyone found any other ways? lol I have no tools on hand.. and would need to bring my whole tool bag home from work in order to do it that way


----------



## PachAz

Really, I would say depending you your heatsink on motherboard and ram, I would say 30mm is max radiator thickness and single set of fans. Unless you want to mod the top and remove the handle, which is a shame. What radiator do you intend to use?


----------



## OdinValk

At the moment I am using one of Corsair's AiO coolers.. the H100i.. but I intend on building a custom loop eventually.. the placement of the radiator and its push fans aren't a problem.. mounting the pull fans on the top of the radiator is the issue I am having ... I suppose I could find some way to take the back bracket of the handle off and mount it to the top of the case top.. but then i would have to find a way to take the handle off everytime I removed the lid


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> At the moment I am using one of Corsair's AiO coolers.. the H100i.. but I intend on building a custom loop eventually.. the placement of the radiator and its push fans aren't a problem.. mounting the pull fans on the top of the radiator is the issue I am having ... I suppose I could find some way to take the back bracket of the handle off and mount it to the top of the case top.. but then i would have to find a way to take the handle off everytime I removed the lid


with any read 30mm or *45mm* you really should not need push/pull, if you do, i would suggest getting new and good rad fans, thin rads, even with high fin count do not need push pull, either should suffice even at low speeds with proper fans

here is proof 45mm rads do fit also 100% functional, i could at that time take out ram and everything else without issue,



even my RIVBE can do this, no i can not take out my 8pin cpu, but meh i dont ever need to


----------



## PachAz

This is only proof vaild for that specific motherboard which totally lacks heatsinks at the top over the cpu socket. So a much safer bet would just be to get a 30mm thick one, or measure once you have the motherboard.


----------



## OdinValk

My biggest issue with the radiator mounted up top.. is the tops of the RAM slots ... the little tabs that lock the sticks in, are nearly too tall and in my old case, were an issue with the fans..

on another note to my last post.. I've noticed that the temps on my cpu WITHOUT the pull fans.. are exactly the same with only push fans.. maybe a degree or 2 higher.. they are PWM fans so I just bumped their speed up a bit.. should be alright.. I REALLY like this case.. and am excited to start figuring out mods to do to it.. I will probably do some green painting like I did to my Corsair case (can be seen below) should be interesting ..


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> This is only proof vaild for that specific motherboard which totally lacks heatsinks at the top over the cpu socket. So a much safer bet would just be to get a 30mm thick one, or measure once you have the motherboard.


... ok.. again SAME THING on my RIVBE ...

list of stuff this works with

just from what i have done
990fx sabertooth - seen above, which VRM HS is bigger then any intel counterpart i have seen ( taller and FARTHER to the top of the board )
CVFz
990fxa-ud7
970a-ud3
_*RIVBE
*_

the last has the vrms above the CPU

any questions ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> My biggest issue with the radiator mounted up top.. is the tops of the RAM slots ... the little tabs that lock the sticks in, are nearly too tall and in my old case, were an issue with the fans..
> 
> on another note to my last post.. I've noticed that the temps on my cpu WITHOUT the pull fans.. are exactly the same with only push fans.. maybe a degree or 2 higher.. they are PWM fans so I just bumped their speed up a bit.. should be alright.. I REALLY like this case.. and am excited to start figuring out mods to do to it.. I will probably do some green painting like I did to my Corsair case (can be seen below) should be interesting ..


yep welcome ~ you now know that push pull on small rads is useless. one of the few it seems ....


----------



## marlone

Can i join this group? I love the storm trooper. Actually kinda wish i had the original non-windowed version though so i can add more fans.
But here is my rig: BredONE.

Aircooled (but will do water cooling in the future). 2 jetflos in front and 1 in bottom as intake. 1 jetflo in rear as exhaust and the 2 stock 120 fans at top also exhaust. Does this work? Or should change stuff around.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marlone*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can i join this group? I love the storm trooper. Actually kinda wish i had the original non-windowed version though so i can add more fans.
> But here is my rig: BredONE.
> 
> Aircooled (but will do water cooling in the future). 2 jetflos in front and 1 in bottom as intake. 1 jetflo in rear as exhaust and the 2 stock 120 fans at top also exhaust.
> 
> 
> Does this work? Or should change stuff around.


you have to find this out for yourself !
what works for one may not work as well for another person due to pc components, layouts ect
but welcome !


----------



## marlone

Sorry yeah you're right.
I just ran a few tests.

Im using a 4770k OCd to 4.4 at 1.3v (adaptive)
OCd my gtx770, and running my memory at xmp 2133 at 1.5v
its super hot at my place right now so idle is at 40, but max temps At at 80-82


----------



## PachAz

I decided to put a WB on my 290 because I got an opportunity to buy a EK WB for around 200 SEK cheaper than they sell for otherwise. I will be sharing my home made radiator mount, which you can replicate. It works perfect for the stryker/trooper if you dont want/can mount the radiator in the top.


----------



## agung79

some example Pict about loop de loop water cooling with flexible big tubing for :

1 gpu wb
1 vram wb crosshair V formula
1 vga unerversal wb
1 rad 360
1 rad 140
1 rev+pump

in storm stryker case

cause difficult to set the tubing from vram to cpu, to close n the tube not bedding properly, and easy too loose when attached from compression fitting cause too curve for the tubing....

this pict without wb vram



thanks


----------



## Marc Abian

So, here's an aesthetic question.

I am now the proud owner of a Strykster. A friend modded his Stryker heavily, so I got a free Stryker front panel and top panel. I went ahead and purchased the side panels from the CM store (and damn is it nice to have that space behind the MB).

Now I have the black stripe typical of a Stryker dressing on a Trooper base running between the top and side panels, where the frame shows.

I'm thinking about painting the top of the front panel around the Xdock black, to give a very abstract suggestion of the lenses of a stormtrooper helmet above the "face grill" of the intake screens/bay covers.

Any thoughts?

Sound like it would look stupid or cool?

Or, leave it alone?

Or, paint the black stripe white? I do kind of like how it resembles that stripe on the original stormtrooper helmets, 'though.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc Abian*
> 
> So, here's an aesthetic question.
> 
> I am now the proud owner of a Strykster. A friend modded his Stryker heavily, so I got a free Stryker front panel and top panel. I went ahead and purchased the side panels from the CM store (and damn is it nice to have that space behind the MB).
> 
> Now I have the black stripe typical of a Stryker dressing on a Trooper base running between the top and side panels, where the frame shows.
> 
> I'm thinking about painting the top of the front panel around the Xdock black, to give a very abstract suggestion of the lenses of a stormtrooper helmet above the "face grill" of the intake screens/bay covers.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Sound like it would look stupid or cool?
> 
> Or, leave it alone?
> 
> Or, paint the black stripe white? I do kind of like how it resembles that stripe on the original stormtrooper helmets, 'though.


Honestly, you lost me at "face grill", but it sounds cool to do something "Stormtrooper" related to a CM Storm Trooper / Stryker case. A pic showing this helmet thing might help.

In the end, do what YOU want to do.









I found it interesting that you were talking about modifying your X-Dock front panel because I am currently modifying mine. I'm going to either remove the X-Dock or move it to another location inside my PC. I haven't yet decided which I plan on doing. I would rarely use it.

I plan on installing my Blu ray drive here and have the disc tray come out where the X-Dock front panel hole is. However, even with my drive's front faceplate removed, I still have make that X-Dock front panel hole a bit bigger vertically.


----------



## OdinValk

I have to ask... what/how did you put the green lights in the little gaps in the front of your case? the LEDs inside my case are all green.. as are some of the fans.. I plan to paint the trim in a few areas.. and or perhaps tear the whole case down and paint the frame green... but the lights in the front of your avatar are mesmerizing..

I also want to swap out the red lights under the power/fan switch buttons


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> I have to ask... what/how did you put the green lights in the little gaps in the front of your case? the LEDs inside my case are all green.. as are some of the fans.. I plan to paint the trim in a few areas.. and or perhaps tear the whole case down and paint the frame green... but the lights in the front of your avatar are mesmerizing..
> 
> I also want to swap out the red lights under the power/fan switch buttons


EL wire


----------



## markjsg

Hello guys! sweet builds for cm stryker! I also love this case! Hope I can join this club so here's my stryker!


----------



## Marc Abian

I'm still trying to make up mind weather to stealth the bluray into the tool bay area at the bottom or mess with the xdock.

I have a slimline drive ripped off from a laptop, so it makes things just a bit easier. It's within 4mm of the existing height of the xdock slot in the front panel, so modification would be very minimal.

On the other hand, like you, it's something I might only use a few times a month. So that kind of leans me toward the easier route of using the hidden toolbay.


----------



## Marc Abian

And...it just occurred to me that I could kind of trial the idea with some black vinyl instead of just sanding and painting and being stuck with it.

Likely pics to come. Unless it's just really stupid looking.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markjsg*
> 
> Hello guys! sweet builds for cm stryker! I also love this case! Hope I can join this club so here's my stryker!


welcome !~


----------



## phazer11

Hey all, have to admit I've loved this case (Storm Trooper) since I won it from CM, I'd probably buy another if I had a place to put it lol.

I'm upgrading my motherboard and CPU and am going to be getting my first watercooling loop, anyone have any recommendations? I could probably spend ~$200-250. I'm fairly certain it can take up to at least a 3 fan rad, and up to 240mm thick yeah?


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> I have to ask... what/how did you put the green lights in the little gaps in the front of your case? the LEDs inside my case are all green.. as are some of the fans.. I plan to paint the trim in a few areas.. and or perhaps tear the whole case down and paint the frame green... but the lights in the front of your avatar are mesmerizing..
> 
> I also want to swap out the red lights under the power/fan switch buttons


Like Mega Man said, the green lights you see are from EL wire. It comes in many different colors and any length(s) you need. I'm currently using 6 strands of lime green EL wire for a combined total of 19 feet. I'm also using a power inverter with a sound controlled ability that's fun to turn on when playing music.

I like your idea of painting the trim / frame a shade of green. If you do, please post some pics!









Thanks for the compliment and I put a link below for you to check out for more detailed info on EL wire and I/O panel LEDs:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club/10100#post_21835457

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markjsg*
> 
> Hello guys! sweet builds for cm stryker! I also love this case! Hope I can join this club so here's my stryker!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, I must say that I'm jealous of how big your desk is! Right now, I'm stuck between either buying a bigger desk or a 3 monitor stand.









I also see you have a pretty good sound system hooked up to your PC. Just curious, is it a 4.1, 5.1, or a 7.1 surround sound system? Are you using a sound card?

The red LEDs on the Republic of Gamers logo on your motherboard look good in your red themed case. I turned these red LEDs off on my motherboard in the BIOs, didn't want it looking like Chrismas inside my PC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc Abian*
> 
> I'm still trying to make up mind weather to stealth the bluray into the tool bay area at the bottom or mess with the xdock.
> 
> I have a slimline drive ripped off from a laptop, so it makes things just a bit easier. It's within 4mm of the existing height of the xdock slot in the front panel, so modification would be very minimal.
> 
> On the other hand, like you, it's something I might only use a few times a month. So that kind of leans me toward the easier route of using the hidden toolbay.


If you do decide to "stealth" your disc drive (not to be confused with mounting it further back in a 5.25" bay) then I would suggest going with the easier method of mounting it in the toolbox area. With some modifying, maybe mounting it inside the toolbox?

The slimline drive idea you mentioned is similar to what I'll be doing except would be easier as you might get away with mounting it straight onto the X-Dock's metal bracket. That would awesome if it turns out to work and would be super easy to mount.

Either way you go, good luck to you.









I will be mounting my LG Blu ray drive up where the X-Dock is, but in doing this I believe the drive will take up roughly the top half of my top 5.25" bay. This will be no problem in my situation with an easy modification to my NZXT Hue LED controller.

Only reason I don't plan on mounting it down by the toolbox is because I eventually want to put a watercooling rad down there.


----------



## tyguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markjsg*
> 
> Hello guys! sweet builds for cm stryker! I also love this case! Hope I can join this club so here's my stryker!


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Wellllll. I certainly screwed up today. I ordered the Spectre Pro Red/White LED fans for my computer because of "on the fly light switching", unbenounced to me, the LED voltage is supplied through the 3 pin connector and the LED power wire is just a cable that completes a circuit. Not only can I not modify the connectors to work with the LED connectors on the controller without melting the fan and controller, I cannot use the fan controller otherwise I get a flashing LED seizure show inside my computer....

Is there really ANYTHING that compares to the stock fans? Or am I just screwed ?

:\

Edit: I am trying to go for an N7/Mass Effect theme here but so far it's been nothing short of a disaster.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> Wellllll. I certainly screwed up today. I ordered the Spectre Pro Red/White LED fans for my computer because of "on the fly light switching", unbenounced to me, the LED voltage is supplied through the 3 pin connector and the LED power wire is just a cable that completes a circuit. Not only can I not modify the connectors to work with the LED connectors on the controller without melting the fan and controller, I cannot use the fan controller otherwise I get a flashing LED seizure show inside my computer....
> 
> Is there really ANYTHING that compares to the stock fans? Or am I just screwed ?
> 
> :\
> 
> Edit: I am trying to go for an N7/Mass Effect theme here but so far it's been nothing short of a disaster.


many things you can do.

1a rewire the leds to not pull off of the fan
1b power, get a proper fan controler

2 you can use a relay to change colors


----------



## OdinValk

What is the easiest way to modify the LEDs under the power etc buttons? I've seen 2 diff ways... one guy went n actually replaced each individual light and re soldered them... another actually broke the part of the PCB off and just put some green LED light strips there lol


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> many things you can do.
> 
> 1a rewire the leds to not pull off of the fan
> 1b power, get a proper fan controler
> 
> 2 you can use a relay to change colors


The "proper" fan controller for these fans is none other than the BitFenix Recon, which is freaking $50, proprietary crap at it's finest....

Not sure what you mean by a relay, all I really wanted was the ability to turn the LEDs on and off, what I expected these fans to be able to do with the stock controller.

Rewiring the LEDs is not exactly a straight up job either...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> many things you can do.
> 
> 1a rewire the leds to not pull off of the fan
> 1b power, get a proper fan controler
> 
> 2 you can use a relay to change colors
> 
> 
> 
> The "proper" fan controller for these fans is none other than the BitFenix Recon, which is freaking $50, proprietary crap at it's finest....
> 
> Not sure what you mean by a relay, all I really wanted was the ability to turn the LEDs on and off, what I expected these fans to be able to do with the stock controller.
> 
> Rewiring the LEDs is not exactly a straight up job either...
Click to expand...

a proper fan controller does not pulse the volts, it turns them down.
this one quickly turns on and off the 12v hence why you see the leds pulsing

a potentiometer would turn the voltage down and no pulsing would happen, just dimmer leds

relay is very easy and i can help you with that anytime, relatively cheap too


----------



## markjsg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Wow, I must say that I'm jealous of how big your desk is! Right now, I'm stuck between either buying a bigger desk or a 3 monitor stand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also see you have a pretty good sound system hooked up to your PC. Just curious, is it a 4.1, 5.1, or a 7.1 surround sound system? Are you using a sound card?
> 
> The red LEDs on the Republic of Gamers logo on your motherboard look good in your red themed case. I turned these red LEDs off on my motherboard in the BIOs, didn't want it looking like Chrismas inside my PC.


Thanks man! Actually it was a table for two computers with some dividers/columns haha, but then I removed those when I upgraded my pc to surround/eyefinity.

Yes it is an Altec Lansing 251 5.1 Surround Speakers.







Probably it's already 7-9 years old but the sound quality is still kicking








I'm using my onboard sound card btw and I think it works pretty well

Thanks! I also thought of that before putting any leds into my pc, I don't want my PC to look like a disco ball or christmas too haha

I just saw your Rig and your Stryker's lighting just ate mine! awesome setup you got there!


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> What is the easiest way to modify the LEDs under the power etc buttons? I've seen 2 diff ways... one guy went n actually replaced each individual light and re soldered them... another actually broke the part of the PCB off and just put some green LED light strips there lol


Personally, I find soldering to be easier even though technically I didn't solder mine in place. Luckily for me the LED positive and ground wires were able to make good contact with the board so I simply bent the LED wires 90 degrees and electrical taped them down.

I have seen the rig with the broken off board with the LED strip and to me that's crazy! I've seen a couple rigs where guys put black electrical tape over the tiny, red, surface mounted LEDs on the fan controller to make them unnoticeable (instead of removing them with a soldering iron) and then had individual pre-wired LEDs running off of a molex connection taped down over the covered up red ones.

Just depends on how you want to do it and if you want some of the LEDs on I/O panel to still be functional.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markjsg*
> 
> Thanks man! Actually it was a table for two computers with some dividers/columns haha, but then I removed those when I upgraded my pc to surround/eyefinity.
> 
> Yes it is an Altec Lansing 251 5.1 Surround Speakers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably it's already 7-9 years old but the sound quality is still kicking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using my onboard sound card btw and I think it works pretty well
> 
> Thanks! I also thought of that before putting any leds into my pc, I don't want my PC to look like a disco ball or christmas too haha
> 
> I just saw your Rig and your Stryker's lighting just ate mine! awesome setup you got there!


Ah, a 5.1 sound system, that's better than mine. I'm using an old 4.1 stereo surround sound system that I bought back in '95 or '96. I used to use it to play Nintendo 64 and Playstation 2 games years ago. It was cool back then, even though it worked off of left and right channel audio. It's had better days, but I'm just amazed that the old system still works.

Thanks for the compliment on my lighting. Pretty soon, I'll be adding a bit of purple to go with this green. I'm trying to base my theme around the Decepticon General known as "Devastator". Here's one of my reference pics I'm using for inspiration:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Wikipedia:
_*Devastator* (5 or 6 Constructicons)
The team's combined form of *Devastator* is brutality in its purest form-his sole purpose is to destroy anything and everything that gets in his way._


----------



## phazer11

What kind of watercooling kits or configurations would you recommend for this case? I know the top can fit a three fan rad but it's limited to 2 push, 3 pull, or vice versa.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Can anyone tell me if the Storm Syryker can have 3 120MM fans in the front? if so will I need to buy another HDD cage to do it? I know I will probably loose optical drives but I don't use them anyways. I just bought the case and it should be delivered late next week


----------



## phazer11

Anyone able to give me some more information about optimal radiator size and placements? I read the posts from the OP's just wondering if there'd been a consensus of where the best place to mount was.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> Can anyone tell me if the Storm Syryker can have 3 120MM fans in the front? if so will I need to buy another HDD cage to do it? I know I will probably loose optical drives but I don't use them anyways. I just bought the case and it should be delivered late next week


yes you will need to buy a third hdd cage OR i use 90 deg brackets + screws less then 10$ @ ace
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> Anyone able to give me some more information about optimal radiator size and placements? I read the posts from the OP's just wondering if there'd been a consensus of where the best place to mount was.


imo 140 fan rads are not worth it at this point, if all you want is silence and mediocre temps go for it, 120mm fans are much more optimized for rads ( assuming you get the right ones ! ) you can control them and they are silent and then ramp them up when needed

top i can fit 30-45 push or pull
front up to 36 with minor mods ( i use angle brackets )
bottome 240 iirc 45s work great but you can do a 60 relatively easily


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Thanks for the reply, Is the cage the same for the Trooper and Stryker? Anyone have a spare to sell me?


----------



## Mega Man

yes they are

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cm-storm-trooper-hdd-cage/

9.99


----------



## Xboxmember1978

I see it says "out of stock" darn


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> What kind of watercooling kits or configurations would you recommend for this case? *I know the top can fit a three fan rad* but it's limited to 2 push, 3 pull, or vice versa.


You'll have to mod the case to install a triple fan radiator at the top. If you leave the case as it is it's 2 fans inside and 1 under the plastic cover.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> What kind of watercooling kits or configurations would you recommend for this case? *I know the top can fit a three fan rad* but it's limited to 2 push, 3 pull, or vice versa.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to mod the case to install a triple fan radiator at the top. If you leave the case as it is it's 2 fans inside and 1 under the plastic cover.
Click to expand...

not true

i did it, no modding

45mm too

currently done on my 2011 build
but only have pics of amd build


----------



## markjsg

@Ne1ld0 - Nice! Share it with us when its done!


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> not true
> 
> i did it, no modding
> 
> 45mm too
> 
> currently done on my 2011 build
> but only have pics of amd build


The problem is however whether or not the third fan will help because the cut-out is only large enough for two fans. So I think a larger radiator won't serve much of a purpose unless you enlarge the hole.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> Wellllll. I certainly screwed up today. I ordered the Spectre Pro Red/White LED fans for my computer because of "on the fly light switching", unbenounced to me, the LED voltage is supplied through the 3 pin connector and the LED power wire is just a cable that completes a circuit. Not only can I not modify the connectors to work with the LED connectors on the controller without melting the fan and controller, I cannot use the fan controller otherwise I get a flashing LED seizure show inside my computer....
> 
> Is there really ANYTHING that compares to the stock fans? Or am I just screwed ?
> 
> :\
> 
> Edit: I am trying to go for an N7/Mass Effect theme here but so far it's been nothing short of a disaster.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> The "proper" fan controller for these fans is none other than the BitFenix Recon, which is freaking $50, proprietary crap at it's finest....
> 
> Not sure what you mean by a relay, all I really wanted was the ability to turn the LEDs on and off, what I expected these fans to be able to do with the stock controller.
> 
> Rewiring the LEDs is not exactly a straight up job either...


The Recon is a junk controller, touch screen for one, and it has terribly low watts per channel. Grab the Hydra controller, it matches the Troopers softouch 100% and has true 30w per channel power. It also has a switch to turn off your fan LED's. I own this controller along with the fans, works great.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> not true
> 
> i did it, no modding
> 
> 45mm too
> 
> currently done on my 2011 build
> but only have pics of amd build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is however whether or not the third fan will help because the cut-out is only large enough for two fans. So I think a larger radiator won't serve much of a purpose unless you enlarge the hole.
Click to expand...

it helps plenty but you didnt look at the pic, there is a reason there is not push pull it is pull, pull, push with some very good fans to direct airflow. , i was also thinking about using an fan shroud ( which i did on my 2011 build, )as the top is hollow it works fine


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it helps plenty but you didnt look at the pic, there is a reason there is not push pull it is pull, pull, push with some very good fans to direct airflow. , i was also thinking about using an fan shroud ( which i did on my 2011 build, )as the top is hollow it works fine


I think I understand what you mean with it still helping. So basically you're forcing air between the radiator and top panel which is then pulled to the other fans and out?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it helps plenty but you didnt look at the pic, there is a reason there is not push pull it is pull, pull, push with some very good fans to direct airflow. , i was also thinking about using an fan shroud ( which i did on my 2011 build, )as the top is hollow it works fine
> 
> 
> 
> I think I understand what you mean with it still helping. So basically you're forcing air between the radiator and top panel which is then pulled to the other fans and out?
Click to expand...

this is on top of the rad ( not this exact one but you get the point )


----------



## Blatsz32




----------



## TaquitoJones

is good bro but looks nasty :S


----------



## Blatsz32

what does that mean? "Its good bro but it looks nasty." janet jackson nasty? Its dusty nasty? Or looks like you've had that case since the thread started nasty?
Actually its all of the above mostly Janet jackson nasty.


----------



## tyguy

It's a nice system but there is too much clashing of colors imo.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> The Recon is a junk controller, touch screen for one, and it has terribly low watts per channel. Grab the Hydra controller, it matches the Troopers softouch 100% and has true 30w per channel power. It also has a switch to turn off your fan LED's. I own this controller along with the fans, works great.


Wellllllll. Kinda funny you said that considering that I found an Open Box clearance Recon and Hydra at my MicroCenter and grabbed the Recon, this was a few hours before you had responded. I may take it back but I am not so sure. It seems to perform just fine for what I need, I only run my fans at 900 rpm. But at the same time, I don't feel very motivated to put the temp probes anywhere....


----------



## phazer11

Anyone know where I can get a windowed left side panel, just getting into watercooling and both want to show off and be able to tell the water levels on the tube reservoir)? I received my case from CM as a gift before they released the windowed panel and it seems they don't carry it on their US site anymore.


----------



## Blatsz32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyguy*
> 
> It's a nice system but there is too much clashing of colors imo.


Agreed. When the weather breaks I plan on getting the colors and system itself organized. I live in Michigan and its been a long and record breaking winter.


----------



## Purostaff

Finally got her done. Testing 4.3Ghz OC (3.7Ghz Stock) as I post this with stock settings on everything else. My mind is being blown right now. Anyways...

*Full gallery with details here*: *


http://imgur.com/QpfQl

*
Thank you everyone who answered my Q's in this thread before I began this journey.

















*STOCK Temp:*

*Ambient:* 28-30C

*GPU:* ~35 idle, ~47 load

*CPU Temp*: ~30 idle, ~50 load

*Water Temp:* ~27 idle, ~30 load

Cheers.


----------



## NASzi

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purostaff*
> 
> Finally got her done. Testing 4.3Ghz OC (3.7Ghz Stock) as I post this with stock settings on everything else. My mind is being blown right now. Anyways...
> 
> *Full gallery with details here*: *
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/QpfQl
> 
> *
> Thank you everyone who answered my Q's in this thread before I began this journey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *STOCK Temp:*
> 
> *Ambient:* 28-30C
> 
> *GPU:* ~35 idle, ~47 load
> 
> *CPU Temp*: ~30 idle, ~50 load
> 
> *Water Temp:* ~27 idle, ~30 load
> 
> Cheers.






Nice Rig. How do you fill your loop being that your reservoir is mounted under your DVD Drive? Do you just pull it out a little being that you're using regular tubing?


----------



## Marc Abian

The HDD cages come in an out of stock at the US CM store regularly.

If you check it daily, you'll find it back in stock pretty fast generally. Just don't wait to buy when you see it, and if you want anything else order at the same time. CM charges a *lot* of shipping for the first item, but they're very reasonable on multiple items/large bulky stuff.


----------



## Purostaff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> 
> Nice Rig. How do you fill your loop being that your reservoir is mounted under your DVD Drive? Do you just pull it out a little being that you're using regular tubing?


thanks m8,

yup just pull it out and fill it up past half, turn on the pump and let it suck water until almost half and fill it back up again. Repeat.

Got up to 4.6Ghz but gonna settles with 4.5Ghz with max speed ram at 1.3V

good stuff. GPU is next


----------



## PachAz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purostaff*
> 
> Finally got her done. Testing 4.3Ghz OC (3.7Ghz Stock) as I post this with stock settings on everything else. My mind is being blown right now. Anyways...
> 
> *Full gallery with details here*: *
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/QpfQl
> 
> *
> Thank you everyone who answered my Q's in this thread before I began this journey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *STOCK Temp:*
> 
> *Ambient:* 28-30C
> 
> *GPU:* ~35 idle, ~47 load
> 
> *CPU Temp*: ~30 idle, ~50 load
> 
> *Water Temp:* ~27 idle, ~30 load
> 
> Cheers.


I like your build, I have similar setup regarding the water cooling <3.


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purostaff*


That white on black temp display.







Where did you get it? My blue one is too bright


----------



## Purostaff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> That white on black temp display.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get it? My blue one is too bright


Frozoncpu

http://www.frozencpu.com/search.html?mv_profile=keyword_search&mv_session_id=5b9ZtSnt&searchspec=xspc+sensor&go.x=0&go.y=0

scroll down a bit. I got the v2 ones.

best of luck


----------



## phazer11

Anyone able to advise me on where the best location would be to drill holes for a tube reservoir?

Here are some pictures I took with the reservoir in the case.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Can someone please help me, I just had the case delivered and a couple of the plastic rivets that holds the clear side plexiglass to the metal side panel are broken and can't be re-attached, does anyone have any? Here is a picture

DSCN0921.JPG 467k .JPG file


----------



## phazer11

I don't know man. I might just call Cooler Master and have them send you a new side panel (especially if you ordered from them for some reason) if you ordered from newegg or something you might need to return the whole thing.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

I have it all done, here it is

http://s147.photobucket.com/user/xboxmember1978/media/1.jpg.html
http://s147.photobucket.com/user/xboxmember1978/media/1.jpg.html
http://s147.photobucket.com/user/xboxmember1978/media/1.jpg.html


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> Anyone able to advise me on where the best location would be to drill holes for a tube reservoir?
> Here are some pictures I took with the reservoir in the case.


One thing to keep in mind when wanting to put a tube res in that spot is the length of your graphics card. My R9 280X sticks roughly half way into the vertical rubber grommet hole area. Not much room there on mine with my HDD cages in place. Depending on your graphics card(s) you may have to go above or below if you choose that install tube vertically and keeping your HHD cages in place. On second look, your tube is longer than I thought. Maybe horizontally?

Also, if you have an Extended ATX motherboard, you may have issues with the mounts on the tube, my E-ATX motherboard also extends half way into the vertical rubber grommet holes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> I have it all done, here it is
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s147.photobucket.com/user/xboxmember1978/media/1.jpg.html
> http://s147.photobucket.com/user/xboxmember1978/media/1.jpg.html
> http://s147.photobucket.com/user/xboxmember1978/media/1.jpg.html


Nice clean looking, air cooling, beast you have there.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

I do have a slight issue though, when having the front fans hooked up to the built in fan controller I get s LED flicker when it's not at the max speed, the second I click to lower the fan speed it starts but on max it's fine


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> I do have a slight issue though, when having the front fans hooked up to the built in fan controller I get s LED flicker when it's not at the max speed, the second I click to lower the fan speed it starts but on max it's fine


This happens on pretty much all fans that are not Cooler Master LED fans. It has something to do with the way the fan controller delivers power to the fans. I believe it pulses the power on / off really fast back and forth. I know it sucks, a lot of us have this issue.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> This happens on pretty much all fans that are not Cooler Master LED fans. It has something to do with the way the fan controller delivers power to the fans. I believe it pulses the power on / off really fast back and forth. I know it sucks, a lot of us have this issue.


You're right about the pulsing voltage. The only way to avoid it with after-market fans is to use a different controller.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> One thing to keep in mind when wanting to put a tube res in that spot is the length of your graphics card. My R9 280X sticks roughly half way into the vertical rubber grommet hole area. Not much room there on mine with my HDD cages in place. Depending on your graphics card(s) you may have to go above or below if you choose that install tube vertically and keeping your HDD cages in place. On second look, your tube is longer than I thought. Maybe horizontally?
> 
> Also, if you have an Extended ATX motherboard, you may have issues with the mounts on the tube, my E-ATX motherboard also extends half way into the vertical rubber grommet holes.


Yeah I can't find a really good place to mount it inside the case, If I want to mount it inside a case it's looking like I'll need to sand down my HAF 932 (because all of the interior and exterior paint is peeling), repaint it and then mount the loop in there. Down side to that is one, it's not as nice of a case and doesn't have USB, and two I'd have to sand and paint it again so the paint flecks don't get on everything >V<

I'm asking for help choosing where to mount the reservoir in my watercooling thread here if you want to see the ideas being tossed around and add your two cents, I have yet to get the opinion of anyone who actually has the case.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

I would really like to have a 140MM fan on my side panel plexiglass, anyone here have experience in cutting holes in plexiglass?


----------



## Stefanov

Damn that's dope. You should also make the red LEDs green as well.


----------



## Purostaff

Fan controller question.

So, there's 4x three pin connectors for the controller.

If I buy 4 Y-splitters, I can have 1 for 2 top rad fans, 1 for 2 bottom rad fans, 1 for 2 side fans. I then have 1 Y splitter and 1 rear fan left.

The question is, would a Y-splitter automatically cut each fan's speed in half? (ie. max fan speed setting = 50% for each fan with Y-splitter)

And if it does, would plugging in 1 fan with Y splitter instead of 2 fans reduce that fan's speed by half as well?

Thanks.

Setting rad fan and min vs max reduces my CPU temp by about 8C btw.


----------



## phazer11

Just be careful with the y-splitters and make sure your fans (combined) don't exceed the ratings of your fan controller's channels.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purostaff*
> 
> Fan controller question.
> 
> So, there's 4x three pin connectors for the controller.
> 
> If I buy 4 Y-splitters, I can have 1 for 2 top rad fans, 1 for 2 bottom rad fans, 1 for 2 side fans. I then have 1 Y splitter and 1 rear fan left.
> 
> The question is, would a Y-splitter automatically cut each fan's speed in half? (ie. max fan speed setting = 50% for each fan with Y-splitter)
> 
> And if it does, would plugging in 1 fan with Y splitter instead of 2 fans reduce that fan's speed by half as well?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Setting rad fan and min vs max reduces my CPU temp by about 8C btw.


The splitter doesn't reduce the voltage per fan, so it won't affect the speed. Just be careful with the total Amps as mentioned above.


----------



## PachAz

If im not wrong the stats for the fan controller are listed some where here on OCN, I know I checked it when connecting my fans to it.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> If im not wrong the stats for the fan controller are listed some where here on OCN, I know I checked it when connecting my fans to it.


He is right, this has been talked about on here a long while back. All I can help you with is just letting you that all the facts about this are on this forum somewhere, probably a year or more ago.

I think they said 7 was the max, BUT don't hold me to that.


----------



## Mega Man

iirc recommended is 1a each
recommended is 1 fan splitter each ( total of two fans per wire ) which means you can NOT split the one with 2 fan headers already ( the one that is already daisy chained )


----------



## JKuhn

Here are the specs as posted earlier:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I do use FanXpert (version 1) as it came with my Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z mobo. However I use it only for my pump. I prefer to be in control of my fans.
> 
> Here's the answer of Cooler Master Europe:
> 
> 
> *edit* Version 2 of Fan Xpert does look nice but is only for z77 chipset


----------



## vClearzHD

Hey guys im new to this and im getting a water cooling kit from xspc either the 750 AX240 or 750 EX240. If you have any other kits under $300 tell me. I need to find a place where i can mount the radiator. I made a diagram, tell me if this setup would work or any others i could do. http://gyazo.com/e44a207bf5ffc0b12e1423837e7c3a9a
and
http://gyazo.com/bb70a243efa1871ecb0157faa4db6958

750 EX240: http://www.xs-pc.com/watercooling-kits/raystorm-750-ex240-watercooling-kit
or
750 AX240: http://www.xs-pc.com/watercooling-kits/raystorm-750-ax240-watercooling-kit


----------



## CM-Patrick

Hello Trooper Owners,

Just wanted to let you guys know that the Trooper windowed side panel is back in stock on the CM Store.
http://www.cmstore-usa.com/trooper-left-side-windowed-panel/


----------



## PachAz

I would mount the radiator in the bottom if it is thicker than 35mm because the space between the motherboard and the roof is like 70-75mm, which isnt alot.

The only thing that concearns me with the xspc kit is the pump/res and the basic fittings. For future proofness I would get a better pump like the ddc and some compression fittings. I think it would be possible to make a custom kit for under 300 though.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Just to let you all know I called Coolermaster and asked them to add just the replacement plexiglass panel for the Trooper/Stryker, and they did, it's only $4.99! Much cheaper then the $19.99 for the whole side pane. I bought one and will be modding it for a 140mm fan and custom grill. I will post later with pictures once done

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cm-storm-stryker-side-panel-acrylic-oem/


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM-Patrick*
> 
> Hello Trooper Owners,
> 
> Just wanted to let you guys know that the Trooper windowed side panel is back in stock on the CM Store.
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/trooper-left-side-windowed-panel/


Epic love manufacture involvement in forums !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> Just to let you all know I called Coolermaster and asked them to add just the replacement plexiglass panel for the Trooper/Stryker, and they did, it's only $4.99! Much cheaper then the $19.99 for the whole side pane. I bought one and will be modding it for a 140mm fan and custom grill. I will post later with pictures once done
> 
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cm-storm-stryker-side-panel-acrylic-oem/


too bad it is oos !


----------



## CM-Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Epic love manufacture involvement in forums !











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> *too bad it is oos !*


We have a lot of these, added stock to the store.








http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cm-storm-stryker-side-panel-acrylic-oem/


----------



## Blatsz32

redid my loop, cleaned up the clutter a bit. Could use some cable sleeving but i've never done it before.
Anyone have dimensions for a PSU shroud and maybe suggest what the best material to use to make one would be.
hopefully it's not "nasty" anymore.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redid my loop, cleaned up the clutter a bit. Could use some cable sleeving but i've never done it before.
> Anyone have dimensions for a PSU shroud and maybe suggest what the best material to use to make one would be.
> hopefully it's not *"nasty"* anymore.


Well I wasn't the one that called it "nasty" nor did I think it ever looked "nasty", but I will say I like how it looks now better than what it did.

The way it used to look reminded me of rainbows which made me think of Skittles and made me smile.









In my opinion, I don't care what others think of my PC. If I want it pink with purple poka-dots then that's what I'm going to do. FTW, do what _you_ want to do.


----------



## SgtRogue

Just the beginning...Adding wheels next...


----------



## Jolly Roger

Hey all Trooper owners! My trooper mod is up for mod of the month voting right now. I would love your support if I deserve it. Go VOTE for your favorite build.


----------



## HCore

Just voted. Nice job Jolly Roger


----------



## XtraSweat

Anyone have any advice on led strips in the stryker. Looking for some blue ones, what length and where should I place them, nothing special just want to make it look a bit fancy. Thanks.


----------



## Mega Man

Buy them. Cut them. Solder them or buy the pre made connectors. Install them

I did not expect so many people to want them or I would of offerd to buy then from China while here (I did not even expect to buy them for myself)


----------



## Dry Bonez

what led lighting do you have? especially at the top.


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> I have it all done, here it is
> 
> http://s147.photobucket.com/user/xboxmember1978/media/1.jpg.html
> http://s147.photobucket.com/user/xboxmember1978/media/1.jpg.html
> http://s147.photobucket.com/user/xboxmember1978/media/1.jpg.html


what led lighting do you?especially the top portion.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtraSweat*
> 
> Anyone have any advice on led strips in the stryker. Looking for some blue ones, what length and where should I place them, nothing special just want to make it look a bit fancy. Thanks.


Even though I do agree with Mega Man about making your own, I understand that you may not want to do that. Some alternatives would be the NZXT premium sleeved LED strips, preferably the 2 meter long ones. Only drawback to these strips is that the LEDs are spaced quite a bit apart, unlike others such as the Darkside LED strips. Now Darkside LED strips do not come in lengths of 2 meters, but with as many LEDs as they pack together, I wouldn't want it to be very long. Drawback to this however is needing another strip or two which requires more power connections or a splitter and possibly an extension or two.

Also, don't forget to check to see if they have brightness settings / dimmer options with them if you don't plan on using them with a controller. I guess some people may not care other than just on / off, but I do.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> what led lighting do you have? especially at the top.


I may be mistaken, but to me it appears to be just from the LEDs in his 2 top fans and a little from his rear exhaust fan.

OH LOOK! He removed the top filter. There's your answer.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

The custom panel is done! Here it is. 140mm fan. I noticed a HUGE drop in my SLI cards temp. I ran Witcher 2 on no Vsync so both cards at 99% usage with the regular side panel on and after 30 minutes my bottom card was 70C and top was 81C, Did the fan mod and ran same 30 minutes, bottom card was 65C and top was 71C. Putting that fan right in the middle of both cards paid off in temps and in looks

http://s147.photobucket.com/user/xboxmember1978/media/20140428_200517.jpg.html

http://s147.photobucket.com/user/xboxmember1978/media/20140428_200532.jpg.html


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> The custom panel is done! Here it is. 140mm fan. I noticed a HUGE drop in my SLI cards temp. I ran Witcher 2 on no Vsync so both cards at 99% usage with the regular side panel on and after 30 minutes my bottom card was 70C and top was 81C, Did the fan mod and ran same 30 minutes, bottom card was 65C and top was 71C. Putting that fan right in the middle of both cards paid off in temps and in looks
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s147.photobucket.com/user/xboxmember1978/media/20140428_200517.jpg.html
> 
> http://s147.photobucket.com/user/xboxmember1978/media/20140428_200532.jpg.html


Nice! Performance and Style, I like it.









My only question is did you put the top dust filter back on your case?


----------



## Xboxmember1978

My personal opinion is that having dust filters for exhaust is pointless, I can see for intakes like the bottom for my x2 120mm fans but for exhaust doesn't make any sense and by removing them creates more airflow coming out


----------



## Marc Abian

I'd agree that it's *generally* counterproductive to use the top dust filter, but I do like having it.

With multiple pets, I sometimes pop it in if I'm not going to be using my box for even a few days. Keeps any dust from settling in there. It's also handy when I dust the top of the cover, nothing can get knocked in. On occasions when I transport to a friends (a few times a year) it's nice that not to worry about anything falling into that "straight down into the motherboard" pathway under the handle.


----------



## PachAz

I also have the stock dust filter in the top, despite I use the 200mm fan for exhaust. I dont know why I have it, I never really thought about it :/.


----------



## cleeker

First attempt to mod a computer.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

I'm curious on why you put that white plastic on the side?


----------



## cleeker

Those need to be painted still. I wanted to hide the everything the top part will have my sdd drive mounted on the side and the bottom i am making a shelf were the tool box goes for the reservoir.


----------



## Musickorg07

Overclock.net Hello friends, I just signed up on this great forum my name is Miguel and I am from Peru my language is Spanish, sorry if my English is not very good, but I turn to you who are holders CM Storm Stryker for me doubt they can make a problem that I notice in the Stryker.

I commented that I previously (some 4 months) I had purchased the Stryker but about 3 or 4 uses button reset (uk united) went erasing some letters, until it touches a little botton and get a clear almost all the letters and returned it good 3 weeks that was not very good aesthetics was also very empty that area for not having the e-sata port, and well I thought it was open for a problem that does not just like that about the case but after going to another store I saw that there was a "Storm Stryker on display" and the reset button was also some deleted until you pass my finger and ended up erasing too u_u.

I want to saver if you have some time with the Storm Stryker to come to pass the same thing using that button? because they believe that aya been clearing the reset button, think cooler master well have not printed letters







.

Could do me a favor and test pass / rub your finger or clean the area with a flannel, well I hope your friends answer and I appreciate that this definitely has me worried, and I really want to go back to buy this case







.
Here some photos taken of the Stryker when I had it and even from the other shop.

My previous case with the problem
http://subefotos.com/ver/?a81344ed01370a4a28c8745df2f18b12o.jpg#codigos


http://subefotos.com/ver/?9bab7d648e28a3ee6f4439ea46393359o.jpg#codigos


Case in another store
http://subefotos.com/ver/?d438c205cb613eb887e50b06c2070009o.jpg#codigos


http://subefotos.com/ver/?335ab0c2b333e81187a3401f38c0dc71o.jpg#codigos


http://subefotos.com/ver/?9281d5a939353a936aace01f1d678e08o.jpg#codigos


A query but the Storm Stryker is compatible with the Cooler Master SickleFlow 120 2000 RPM Blue LED, I can control the speed and on / off LED, you better change 2 2 120mm fan 120mm SickleFlow??, And will support the corsair h100i on top or not? party







?

I await your prompt assistance and more experience since Tuesday I buy a case.
Regards


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Musickorg07*
> 
> Overclock.net Hello friends, I just signed up on this great forum my name is Miguel and I am from Peru my language is Spanish, sorry if my English is not very good, but I turn to you who are holders CM Storm Stryker for me doubt they can make a problem that I notice in the Stryker.
> 
> I commented that I previously (some 4 months) I had purchased the Stryker but about 3 or 4 uses button reset (uk united) went erasing some letters, until it touches a little botton and get a clear almost all the letters and returned it good 3 weeks that was not very good aesthetics was also very empty that area for not having the e-sata port, and well I thought it was open for a problem that does not just like that about the case but after going to another store I saw that there was a "Storm Stryker on display" and the reset button was also some deleted until you pass my finger and ended up erasing too u_u.
> 
> I want to saver if you have some time with the Storm Stryker to come to pass the same thing using that button? because they believe that aya been clearing the reset button, think cooler master well have not printed letters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Could do me a favor and test pass / rub your finger or clean the area with a flannel, well I hope your friends answer and I appreciate that this definitely has me worried, and I really want to go back to buy this case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Here some photos taken of the Stryker when I had it and even from the other shop.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My previous case with the problem
> http://subefotos.com/ver/?a81344ed01370a4a28c8745df2f18b12o.jpg#codigos
> 
> 
> http://subefotos.com/ver/?9bab7d648e28a3ee6f4439ea46393359o.jpg#codigos
> 
> 
> Case in another store
> http://subefotos.com/ver/?d438c205cb613eb887e50b06c2070009o.jpg#codigos
> 
> 
> http://subefotos.com/ver/?335ab0c2b333e81187a3401f38c0dc71o.jpg#codigos
> 
> 
> http://subefotos.com/ver/?9281d5a939353a936aace01f1d678e08o.jpg#codigos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A query but the Storm Stryker is compatible with the Cooler Master SickleFlow 120 2000 RPM Blue LED, I can control the speed and on / off LED, you better change 2 2 120mm fan 120mm SickleFlow??, And will support the corsair h100i on top or not? party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> I await your prompt assistance and more experience since Tuesday I buy a case.
> Regards


Do you mean you want to know if it's normal for the reset label to rub off? Mine also started to come of. It's still readable though.


----------



## BreakDown

Indeed musickorg wanted to know if the printed text on the reset button was fading away with only some minor usage. He also wants to know if the Cooler Master Sickleflow 120mm fans work with the built in fan controller form the stryker case and if the Corsair H100i fits on top of the case or not.


----------



## Musickorg07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Do you mean you want to know if it's normal for the reset label to rub off? Mine also started to come of. It's still readable though.


Thanks for review, you can even say you read it? Might upload a picture of how you currently view the area in your case stryker, because as I said in my case with little use of button reset for a newly purchased week some of the letters I delete and when I wipe in that term part by completely erased the letters "reset" no longer see anything and the same thing happened with another case stryker another store that was on display, by the way I'm still in doubt between the case cm Storm Stryker or master Haf x Cooler, aya think much difference in ventiacion for VGA for cooler master Haf x because it has a 200mm fan on the side?
regards

Español
Gracias por comentar, dices que aun puedes leerlo? podrias subir una foto de como se ve actualmente esa zona en tu case stryker, ya que como comentaba en mi case con el poco uso de boton reset durante una semana recien comprado se borro una parte de las letras y cuando le pase un paño en esa parte termino por borrarse completamente las letras "reset" ya no se veia nada y paso lo mismo con otro case stryker de otra tienda que estaba en exhibicion, por cierto aun estoy en dudas entre el case cm Storm Stryker o el Cooler master Haf x, crees que aya mucha diferencia en la ventiacion para la VGA a favor de cooler master Haf x ya que tiene un fan 200mm en el lateral ??
Saludos


----------



## Musickorg07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Indeed musickorg wanted to know if the printed text on the reset button was fading away with only some minor usage. He also wants to know if the Cooler Master Sickleflow 120mm fans work with the built in fan controller form the stryker case and if the Corsair H100i fits on top of the case or not.


Gracias por la ayuda BreakDown


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cleeker*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First attempt to mod a computer.


can u show me how to mod front cover, n maybe you can help me with some idea how to mount rad 420 as at pic below,
i have problem about when attached the tubing
thanks...

any one also help me with some idea too...


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> can u show me how to mod front cover, n maybe you can help me with some idea how to mount rad 420 as at pic below,
> i have problem about when attached the tubing
> thanks...
> 
> any one also help me with some idea too...


I don't really like the RAD sticking out of the case. If you really want to have a 360 in front, then just get rid of all the HDD mount, create a mounting plate, attach it to the case and lastly, install your RAD.

I like it the way I did it on my Trooper.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> I don't really like the RAD sticking out of the case. If you really want to have a 360 in front, then just get rid of all the HDD mount, create a mounting plate, attach it to the case and lastly, install your RAD.
> 
> I like it the way I did it on my Trooper.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


whoah....







thats heavy mod....

last when i put the 360 rad. i screw the rad to the hdd cage, and the hdd cage little bit go inside, the screw hole at add cage match with 120 fan at the rad
but now with 420 rad... nothing match at all....



and now my 360 rad attached at inside upper, and i have 3 large hdd ....

maybe i try to find with many fitting, to easiest to install the tubing.... and the rad still sticking out like that cause my res and pump mount inside at the middle hdd cage...

thanks anyway...


----------



## adamski07

Back to its pristine condition! Imagination is now ready for #Computex2014. I replaced the tubing with PETG ones and also painted the RAD with black. Looks better now. Will box it later and hopefully, it arrives there safely. #CoolerMaster #Asus #ROG #Imagination #Modding #ModOn


----------



## darkelixa

Im looking at buying the storm stryker as my next case as my fractal design xl overheats my gpu/cpu even with all the fans filled in the case, does the stryker have to have all of its default fans changed over to something more decent like a noctua/corsair fan?


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Back to its pristine condition! Imagination is now ready for #Computex2014. I replaced the tubing with PETG ones and also painted the RAD with black. Looks better now. Will box it later and hopefully, it arrives there safely. #CoolerMaster #Asus #ROG #Imagination #Modding #ModOn


That's it! You have inspired me enough with this build, tomorrow I'm going to pickup a Storm Trooper at my local Microcenter and I'm going to do a 90degree mod just like yours







Thank you for a great build log and lets hope mine comes out good too.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> That's it! You have inspired me enough with this build, tomorrow I'm going to pickup a Storm Trooper at my local Microcenter and I'm going to do a 90degree mod just like yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for a great build log and lets hope mine comes out good too.


Goodluck.







Do you have a build log for this mod?


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Goodluck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a build log for this mod?


Gonna start one tomorrow when i get the case, didn't get much sleep last night and I'm too tired to do anything today


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Gonna start one tomorrow when i get the case, didn't get much sleep last night and I'm too tired to do anything today


Okay. link us know all here to the thread so we can subbed.


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Okay. link us know all here to the thread so we can subbed.


Np, will post a link to the build log when i get it started


----------



## jdsb52

Hey guys, i got a question, im waiting for some Areocool Shark Devils, while doing some much needed cable management, i realised that the fan connectors on the back of the I/O are 3pin and the stock extension leads are only have 2 pins, the shark devils are 4pin, i already know that 4 can work on 3 and visa versa, but my question is will they work on the the stock extension leads that only have 2pins, or am i (A) going to have to buy some full 3pin extensions and get rid of the 2pin ones, or (B) get another fan controller liek the Bitfenix Recon?? Thanks


----------



## kylehatton

About to be the proud owner of a CM Storm Trooper this Monday and I've already started laying out things for it. If anyones interested here's a Solidworks draft of what I'm having made in a acrylic slab as a decoration and a PSU shroud.

MSICOVERPIC.JPG 491k .JPG file


STORMTROOPERPIC.JPG 481k .JPG file
 PSU Shroud

Deciding between either doing red acrylic and white led or clear acrylic and Red Led. But the unengraved parts will be either vinyl wrapped in brushed black steel or an actual thin steel plate while but laser cut and placed over it.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Even though this has been done before on here at least once, I just want to re-confirm that the Cosmos II lower front mesh panel will fit perfectly width-wise in place of your lower bay covers if you fancy doing some modding and getting rid of them like I plan to.

I had trouble finding metal mesh sheets with the same size hex pattern as the Trooper, but luckily the Cosmos II metal mesh is the same! I wanted all the metal mesh vents on my case to match and I didn't want to have to replace all of them. Below are a couple pics of me seeing what the potential is for this Cosmos II part on a Stryker.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Looks like with some minor altering, this could cover all 9 bays. It is shown here still in stock form and with just the metal mesh from it, and it could easily cover 8 bays. I bet if I bent that curve at the bottom straight it would most likely cover all of them.


I have a bit of modding to do in the near future so I'll be sure to keep things posted on here since I don't do the build-log thing.


----------



## royce5950

These were taken moments ago.



It looked like some body attempted to do this mod with their front grill as well?

I feel I did well but I'd love to hear feedback.



This is roughly 2 months back before I had any idea where it would be today


----------



## royce5950

http://valid.x86.fr/q1jy98

cpu id stats:


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royce5950*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looked like some body attempted to do this mod with their front grill as well?
> I feel I did well but I'd love to hear feedback.


Oh hey, royce5950. I couldn't remember your name in my previous post. Anyways, after hours of searching for metal mesh sheets, out of no where I remembered your mod from at least a couple months ago. Your mod is what gave me the inspiration to get rid of those individual bay covers so I appreciate you posting your pics on here. I have to say that you did a great job at cutting that to length. Since I'm currently in the process of cutting this to length, question: did you use a dremel tool to cut through the plastic and maybe the metal mesh too? I'm curious as to why you flipped the pattern upside-down? Is that so that you only had to cut through it once or did you like the look of it upside-down better?

I like the looks of this part on the Trooper as it is, but if I were to put this part on a Stryker I think I would cut it to size, remove the metal mesh, cut out all of the filters, paint the plastic frame white, re-install the metal mesh, buy a removable magnetic filter to put behind it, and then I'd like it.

Not to go into too many details at this time, but I will only be using the metal mesh off of this Cosmos II part. Be sure to stay tuned to this forum because this front panel mod I'm working on so far seems to be extremely easy to do with the right parts and I'm fairly confident that it will turn a few heads even without my EL wire turned on.


----------



## royce5950

I used scotch 3m "titanium" scissors. walmart, 8 bucks. Also I got it cut perfectly because I ordered two. Just like acrylic water tubing. Alwas order a tad bit more incase you slip up.

But I'm loving your build and the front is stellar.


----------



## Robotron

Hey guys!

I am currently building my new rig (pretty much built but some new additional hardware is desired, it's a shame that I have bills to pay as well







) .

I have been browsing through this thread and seen some awesome ideas and great tips. I wish I had seen this thread before almost finishing!

I will be posting a few pics of my build, any feedback/improvement ideas would be appreciated.





P.s the lighting is actually blue, the Rubbish camera on my S4 seems to add saturation and an odd hue, tried changing the settings over and over but no luck, will have to take pics on a decent camera from now on...


----------



## Robotron

Here are some additional pictures;










At first, I thought that the two fans at the front were enough, but once powered up, did not satisfy me.

I purchased an additional hard drive cage from Cooler Master for about £25 GB so that I could replicate the ease of removal of the bottom two cages, and so that it was all matching and looking a bit more professional









In order to keep an optical drive accessible at the front of the case, I simply had to remove the toolbox from the bottom, and bend the fixing points and the ledges which the box sits on, back into that side of the case. I then just used a washer and four case thumb screws to hold the optical drive in place.

However, I did have to remove the front of the case in order to do this.

The picture below shows the screw mount that I had bent back flush, which I was able to do quite easily by hand only. You will also see that the longer strips of which the toolbox sat on, are not completely flush, this is so that they form a spring against the optical drive which made it easier to fix into place, and prevented the screws from being tightened too much.



As you'll see from the images above, the CM Storm badge/panel sits in just as before and the optical drive sits almost perfectly centred in the space.

This mod was very easy, and only required an additional hard drive cage, which can be purchased from the cooler master website, I bought mine from the EU site.

The only extra needed is an optional extra, in my case I am using 3 x Corsair AF120 fans for the front. additionally, I have used one on the bottom, plus one AF140 for the rear exhaust and 2 x AF140's for the top exhaust.

I have noticed that a few people have been questioning this idea on the thread, and here it is, 3 fans on the front, without sacrificing an optical drive. I'm sure someone has already thought of this but am yet to see it.

Any questions or additional ideas on this please let me know


----------



## Jorgep

Hey guys, I just joined and wanted to ask:

What type of lighting do you recommend for the case (stryker)? I was thinking of installing the nzxt hue, but I'm afraid that the strips could not be bright enough.

In case they are not, is it possible to use the hue with other led strips (like the ones sold with a remote controller)? Or are there other alternatives to the nzxt hue?

Using the stock fans, is it possible to change the led strips to the ones the hue uses?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bartmole

Hey guys, great thread but massive so I may not have seen the answer to my questions yet. How is the airflow on the Stryker ,comparatively, in stock configuration and if the drive bays are turned so that the fans pull, does that close off the side vents rendering them pretty much useless except for aesethetics, thanks?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bartmole*
> 
> Hey guys, great thread but massive so I may not have seen the answer to my questions yet. How is the airflow on the Stryker ,comparatively, in stock configuration and if the drive bays are turned so that the fans pull, does that close off the side vents rendering them pretty much useless except for aesethetics, thanks?


You're right about the side intakes. It's better to have the fans facing the front though. With the fans facing the side the air is blown over the hard drive(s) and out the other side so then you could have issues with controlled intake and therefore dust.


----------



## knockcha

my stryker with just the hue..its plenty bright enough


----------



## Prieto69

New to the Forums hope you guys like it

Basic Build havent got into modding yet


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prieto69*
> 
> New to the Forums hope you guys like it
> 
> Basic Build havent got into modding yet


very nice n clean









and dont end up like mine,,, messy modding









from







and become like this...













and sorry for up side down pict


----------



## hasseman

Hi Guys (and girls).

I am going to change my 200mm top fan and 140mm rear fan to 200mm/140mm ledfans. I want to be able to turn the lights on and off with the Storm trooper light switch.
I am going to use this 200mm fan
http://www.cmstore.eu/cases/cosmos/cosmos-ii/200mm-led-fan-on-off/#reviews

But i only found this 120mm fan: http://www.cmstore.eu/cases/cosmos/cosmos-ii/120mm-red-led-fan-on-off-2/
I want the same fan but a 140mm instead. Does anyone know if there exists any 140mm fan with red leds i can connect to the storm trooper led switch?

And does anyone know how mutch the shiping would cost from cmstore.eu?


----------



## hasseman

May thi
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasseman*
> 
> Hi Guys (and girls).
> 
> I am going to change my 200mm top fan and 140mm rear fan to 200mm/140mm ledfans. I want to be able to turn the lights on and off with the Storm trooper light switch.
> I am going to use this 200mm fan
> http://www.cmstore.eu/cases/cosmos/cosmos-ii/200mm-led-fan-on-off/#reviews
> 
> But i only found this 120mm fan: http://www.cmstore.eu/cases/cosmos/cosmos-ii/120mm-red-led-fan-on-off-2/
> I want the same fan but a 140mm instead. Does anyone know if there exists any 140mm fan with red leds i can connect to the storm trooper led switch?
> 
> And does anyone know how mutch the shiping would cost from cmstore.eu?


May this fan work with the storm troopers light switch if i remove the connector an solder it on the cable from the light switch.
http://www.cmstore.eu/cooling/fans/140mm-red-led-fan-on-off-scout/
How mutch can the "on/off" switch handle? Can it handel total 5-6 fans (leds only)?


----------



## deactivated

@ROBOTRON

How did you change the panel light from red to blue?


----------



## justinwebb

Desolder the old led's and solder on new ones


----------



## psulover

Two questions for those who owns BOTH the Storm Troopers and Storm Stryker.

1) The storm trooper has a rubber like material on the ENTIRE top part of the case( NOT the Rubber handle). This rubber material is really nice to touch. Does the storm stryker have the same rubber material? I am not talking about the rubber handle at all.

2) Can i upgrade the any of the smaller fan like the 120mm and the 140mm to a bigger sized fan like the 200mm fan? The reason is that bigger fan are more quieter and moves more air than smaller one.

Thanks!


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psulover*
> 
> Two questions for those who owns BOTH the Storm Troopers and Storm Stryker.
> 
> 1) The storm trooper has a rubber like material on the ENTIRE top part of the case( NOT the Rubber handle). This rubber material is really nice to touch. Does the storm stryker have the same rubber material? I am not talking about the rubber handle at all.
> 
> 2) Can i upgrade the any of the smaller fan like the 120mm and the 140mm to a bigger sized fan like the 200mm fan? The reason is that bigger fan are more quieter and moves more air than smaller one.
> 
> Thanks!


I don't own both the Trooper and Stryker, but they're the same except for the paint and the side panels on the older Troopers, and the Stryker doesn't have the e-SATA port that the Trooper has. To answer your questions:

1) The Stryker doesn't have that rubber finish, except on the handle. The rest of the case is just covered with paint.

2) Do you mean you want for example to remove the front 120mm fans and put in a 200mm? If that's the case, you can't. The largest fans supported are 120mm at the front, 120mm at the bottom, 140mm at the back and 200mm on top.

Oh, and welcome to ocn!


----------



## psulover

Thx. Yes, i mean installing a larger fan. Like going from 120mm to 200mm fan or 140mm to 200mm fan.

So the storm stryker only have rubber on the handle? Do you know what the rest of the top part is made of?
In the storm trooper this rubber like material even extends into the front of the case.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psulover*
> 
> Thx. Yes, i mean installing a larger fan. Like going from 120mm to 200mm fan or 140mm to 200mm fan.
> 
> So the storm stryker only have rubber on the handle? Do you know what the rest of the top part is made of?
> In the storm trooper this rubber like material even extends into the front of the case.


Yes, it's only on the handle. The rest is just smooth painted plastic.

Regarding installing a larger fan, I guess it should be possible, but then you'll have to cut out parts of the front bays. Besides, I've read that very large fans struggle to generate static pressure, so 120 or 140 should be better considering that airflow is being obstructed by filters.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psulover*
> 
> Two questions for those who owns BOTH the Storm Troopers and Storm Stryker.
> 
> 1) The storm trooper has a rubber like material on the ENTIRE top part of the case( NOT the Rubber handle). This rubber material is really nice to touch. Does the storm stryker have the same rubber material? I am not talking about the rubber handle at all.
> 
> 2) Can i upgrade the any of the smaller fan like the 120mm and the 140mm to a bigger sized fan like the 200mm fan? The reason is that bigger fan are more quieter and moves more air than smaller one.
> 
> Thanks!


1 no

2 i d k who told you this but they lied. 120mm fans have the best period. cfm means next to nothing. static pressure is far more important
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psulover*
> 
> Thx. Yes, i mean installing a larger fan. Like going from 120mm to 200mm fan or 140mm to 200mm fan.
> 
> So the storm stryker only have rubber on the handle? Do you know what the rest of the top part is made of?
> In the storm trooper this rubber like material even extends into the front of the case.


top and front are plastic rest is steel plastic is white steel is painted


----------



## psulover

Thx to all the people for the reply. Looks like i made the right choice







.

Now, i am looking for another case. Is the HAF X better than the storm trooper? The fans on HAF X seems rather huge except for the 140mm fan.
Front: 230x30 mm red LED fan x 1
Top: 200x30mm fan x 2 (one is optional)
Side: 200x30mm fan x 1
Rear: 140x25mm fan x 1

Though it lacks a fan controller and air filter. But does have an tool less design for the 5.25 inch hard drive bay that the storm trooper lacks.

Any thoughts?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psulover*
> 
> Thx to all the people for the reply. Looks like i made the right choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Now, i am looking for another case. Is the HAF X better than the storm trooper? The fans on HAF X seems rather huge except for the 140mm fan.
> Front: 230x30 mm red LED fan x 1
> Top: 200x30mm fan x 2 (one is optional)
> Side: 200x30mm fan x 1
> Rear: 140x25mm fan x 1
> 
> Though it lacks a fan controller and air filter. But does have an tool less design for the 5.25 inch hard drive bay that the storm trooper lacks.
> 
> Any thoughts?


While the Trooper/Stryker doesn't have those fancy clips (I assume that's what the HAF-X has), it has thumb screws. So apart from removing a few stubborn ones when you buy the case, most stuff can be done without a screwdriver. I can't comment on the HAF-Xs performance though. Just keep in mind that it'll be a pain to keep your rig clean with all those fans if you don't have filters.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeeman*
> 
> @ROBOTRON
> 
> How did you change the panel light from red to blue?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> Desolder the old led's and solder on new ones


Hey Zeeman, justinwebb is correct. This is a really easy mod. I suck at soldering and was able to do this.
I believe the 2 stock red LEDs are 5mm in size and you can replace them with any color you want.

Can someone please confirm if these LEDs are 5mm. I know they're either 5mm or 3mm. Been a while since I replaced mine and I can't remember.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psulover*
> 
> Now, i am looking for another case. _Is the HAF X better than the storm trooper_?
> 
> Any thoughts?


Both are great cases and many of us here had to make the same decision. For me, the choice was simple as I'm sure you can see.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Hey Zeeman, justinwebb is correct. This is a really easy mod. I suck at soldering and was able to do this.
> I believe the 2 stock red LEDs are 5mm in size and you can replace them with any color you want.
> 
> *Can someone please confirm if these LEDs are 5mm. I know they're either 5mm or 3mm. Been a while since I replaced mine and I can't remember.*
> My thoughts are that you already answered this question yourself.


Don't take my word on this, but something tells me it's 3mm.

EDIT: I took a quick look at the leds, there's no way they're 5mm so I guess it's probably 3mm.


----------



## psulover

Yep. The storm trooper is amazing.

Since Storm Trooper case is released back in 2011....has there been any "successor" that is better?


----------



## JKuhn

That depends on whether you like white.


----------



## psulover

Honestly, i considered white but a couple of things threw me off. First, there is an "off white" between the top and the side of the case". It is inevitable because it is plastic(top) vs steel(side case). Second, i like the rubber feeling of the top. It feels high quality. Third it is missing the E-Sata port( i know you can add it in).

However, i like the SIDE WINDOW! Nice! I like the white on black theme.

The new Storm Troopers now has the WINDOW by default and it is cheaper by 10 dollars.

Now if only the storm trooper have a VERSION 3 with tool less design for the hard drive area.

What about adding wheels to the bottom of the Storm troopers? Is that possible?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psulover*
> 
> Yep. The storm trooper is amazing.
> 
> Since Storm Trooper case is released back in 2011....has there been any "successor" that is better?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> That depends on whether you like yes because it is white.


fixed it for you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psulover*
> 
> Honestly, i considered white but a couple of things threw me off. First, there is an "off white" between the top and the side of the case". It is inevitable because it is plastic(top) vs steel(side case). Second, i like the rubber feeling of the top. It feels high quality. Third it is missing the E-Sata port( i know you can add it in).
> 
> However, i like the SIDE WINDOW! Nice! I like the white on black theme.
> 
> The new Storm Troopers now has the WINDOW by default and it is cheaper by 10 dollars.
> 
> Now if only the storm trooper have a VERSION 3 with tool less design for the hard drive area.
> 
> What about adding wheels to the bottom of the Storm troopers? Is that possible?


the esata really bugged be till i thought about it, have you even ever plugged esata into the front of the case???

as to the wheels yes you can.

as to ver 3

maybe cm asked some questions ~ 6months to a year ago. but it is hush hush it seems


----------



## psulover

How about for Version 3 of Storm trooper.
1) Replace the steel with aluminum(for light weight), add the Cosmo II handle for the top and bottom and still keep the rubber handle.

2) Add optional castor wheels to roll the case( probably have to get rid of the bottom handle).

3)Replace all USB 2.0 with Usb 3.0. Lastly, add LED that can change led to any color you want. Add the button to the top to change light color.

4) Add tool less design for hard drive area.

5) Allow mounting on the side panel for fans to blow on the hard drive (Must have filter if fan is added).

6) Add MORE rubber grommet for better wiring

7) Priced it to max of 200 dollars and you got THE ULTIMATE CASE. It will be probably outsell every full tower case.


----------



## Mega Man

helk while we are at it, a aquaero fan controller....

no way any al case will be that cheap

that is why there is caselabs. and yes they are epic


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psulover*
> 
> Honestly, i considered white but a couple of things threw me off. *First, there is an "off white" between the top and the side of the case". It is inevitable because it is plastic(top) vs steel(side case).* Second, i like the rubber feeling of the top. It feels high quality. Third it is missing the E-Sata port( i know you can add it in).
> 
> However, i like the SIDE WINDOW! Nice! I like the white on black theme.
> 
> The new Storm Troopers now has the WINDOW by default and it is cheaper by 10 dollars.
> 
> Now if only the storm trooper have a VERSION 3 with tool less design for the hard drive area.
> 
> What about adding wheels to the bottom of the Storm troopers? Is that possible?


Did you see a Stryker in person? Because I never saw a difference. All "off-white" I can see is the part of the case between the top plastic and the side panel, and that's also just barely. I think they just applied too little paint there. The top and front plastic panels are the same, and the front plastic and metal side panel are the same.


----------



## psulover

I have seen the Storm Stryker in person. There is SLIGHT difference(really had to look carefully) to see it.

Really wanted the Storm Stryker, due to the color scheme and the the side window. I was holding out for it. I also didn't like seeing an "missing" esata -even if i never use it. It just looks incomplete.

Overall Storm Stryker looks really NICE. Better than the Storm Trooper.


----------



## psulover

Since the Storm trooper does not have a 5.25 tool less design, is there any where i can buy the tool less design for it?

THe HAF X have it with the locking mechanism.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psulover*
> 
> I have seen the Storm Stryker in person. There is SLIGHT difference(really had to look carefully) to see it.
> 
> Really wanted the Storm Stryker, due to the color scheme and the the side window. I was holding out for it. I also didn't like seeing an "missing" esata -even if i never use it. It just looks incomplete.
> 
> Overall Storm Stryker looks really NICE. Better than the Storm Trooper.


My opinion to your solution: Make what you want happen. This is overclock.net after all where we go bonkers on our builds.

I used to be just like you about most things in life. Complain about this and that and also asking why did they do this like that, it makes no sense. Then, saying things like they should have done this or that.
One day I realized that if I want something done right, the way I want, I have to do it myself. This type of thinking and attitude to get things done the right way is the main reason I have been promoted multiple times at my day job. I make Bank now.









Worried about paint not matching? Paint it yourself. I bought a spray can of white, gloss, Krylon Fusion paint for plastics, metal, wood, and more at Wal-mart for $3.87. With this type of paint, no sanding or priming is required.

Don't want to get paint on certain areas, like the side window? Get some newspaper, buy a roll of painters tape (also at Wal-mart for $3.27 for 60 yards), and you know what to do from here.

Need a eSATA port on front of a Stryker? Get a cheap dremel tool, cut out the slot for it, buy a Trooper I/O panel from CMstore.com, and install new I/O panel.

I could go on, but you get my point and I'm not trying to slam you on here. I'm trying to encourage you to do what you want because you can make it happen. You just have to want it bad enough.

I wish you luck on your build. We have a good community here and are more than willing to help you out with any questions you have.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psulover*
> 
> Since the Storm trooper does not have a 5.25 tool less design, is there any where i can buy the tool less design for it?
> 
> THe HAF X have it with the locking mechanism.


You could always make something fit. The CM Storm Enforcer has tool-free clips, if you get someone to cut the Troopers bays and make the required hooks, you can put them on. You should be able to get those clips from CM.



If you look at the clips, you'll see the white tabs at the tips of the clips. you just need those, and also tabs at the top and bottom to keep them in position. It shouldn't be too hard for someone with the right tools.


----------



## tyguy

Does anyone know if parts from this case are interchangeable with other CM cases? (like the side panel)


----------



## psulover

Hey thanks for the useful advices.

You mention your day job and taking the bull by the horn....what about your "night" job. Any advice?









Though, the storm trooper have rubber on the top and front panel. I am not sure Kyrlon Fusion paint white would binds to the rubber. Nice idea.

I am really thinking about adding the tool less bay. I will be looking at the HAF X or CM STORM ENFORCER design to get an idea.

Now, how did you get your "green" led light to shine the top part of the case? In my, it is all solid covered by rubber. Thinking about getting white led.

What about adding castor wheels? tips?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psulover*
> 
> Hey thanks for the useful advices.
> 
> You mention your day job and taking the bull by the horn....what about your "night" job. Any advice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though, the storm trooper have rubber on the top and front panel. I am not sure Kyrlon Fusion paint white would binds to the rubber. Nice idea.
> 
> I am really thinking about adding the tool less bay. I will be looking at the HAF X or CM STORM ENFORCER design to get an idea.
> 
> *Now, how did you get your "green" led light to shine the top part of the case? In my, it is all solid covered by rubber. Thinking about getting white led.*
> 
> What about adding castor wheels? tips?


It's not leds. Ne1ld0 put EL wire in those parts, hell have to tell you how to do it. But I heard EL wire doesn't last very long though


----------



## psulover

Ah. I looked back at the previous topic-you are right. thx man.


----------



## JKuhn

I just noticed you also asked about castor wheels. I remember someone in this thread put wheels on his Trooper, but he moved on to CaseLabs and I can't remember who he is. Maybe someone else remembers.

EDIT: I found him, his OCN name is SortOfGrim. Maybe he can help you.


----------



## DaBountyHunter

Hey guys, I just bought the case and love it so far. I was confused on what the LED indicators next to the fan control on the front panel were used for. They look like a lightning bolt and a cylinder. Any help would be very much appreciated!


----------



## burningprophet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaBountyHunter*
> 
> Hey guys, I just bought the case and love it so far. I was confused on what the LED indicators next to the fan control on the front panel were used for. They look like a lightning bolt and a cylinder. Any help would be very much appreciated!


The Lightning bolt LED - Power Indicator
Cylinder LED - HDD Activity


----------



## JackYaz

Hi all,

Just got my CM Storm Trooper today, very excited! Just a quick question about the fan controller.

I wanted to replace the top 200mm with 2x led 140mm, and the rear exhaust fan with an led equivalent. If i do this, can i connect them to the stock fan controller? I understand I'll need to connect the LEDs direct to PSU, which is fine, I won't mind them coming on/off with the pc.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackYaz*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Just got my CM Storm Trooper today, very excited! Just a quick question about the fan controller.
> 
> I wanted to replace the top 200mm with 2x led 140mm, and the rear exhaust fan with an led equivalent. If i do this, can i connect them to the stock fan controller? I understand I'll need to connect the LEDs direct to PSU, which is fine, I won't mind them coming on/off with the pc.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Sure you can, you can also connect it to a side panel fan if you wish like I did

http://s147.photobucket.com/user/xboxmember1978/media/20140428_200517.jpg.html

http://s147.photobucket.com/user/xboxmember1978/media/20140428_200532.jpg.html


----------



## JackYaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> Sure you can, you can also connect it to a side panel fan if you wish like I did


I was concerned about burning out the controller, how can I make sure the fans I connect aren't going to overload it?


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackYaz*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Just got my CM Storm Trooper today, very excited! Just a quick question about the fan controller.
> 
> I wanted to replace the top 200mm with 2x led 140mm, and the rear exhaust fan with an led equivalent. If i do this, can i connect them to the stock fan controller? I understand I'll need to connect the LEDs direct to PSU, which is fine, I won't mind them coming on/off with the pc.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


It will take many fans to even consider overloading it, I have 8 fans connected without issues


----------



## JackYaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> It will take many fans to even consider overloading it, I have 8 fans connected without issues


Which fans, if you don't mind my asking? I had been looking at some Bitfenix LED fans to use for the rear exhaust and top, with the hopes of having them controlled!


----------



## Xboxmember1978

I use these http://www.cmstore-usa.com/140mm-blue-led-on-off-fan/


----------



## boldenc

Could someone with R9 290 Tri-X and Storm Trooper post a screenshot? Does the card fit well?


----------



## SAMsite

Hi guys i need some help regarding case fans, as temps gets very high in our part of the region during summers (36 Celsius), i was thinking of changing the front fans on my stryker. I was thinking of buying Corsair(Quiet Edition) fans , now here is the thing:

*AF120 Quiet Edition* , *SP120 Quiet Edition*

*Air Flow* 39.88 CFM , 37.85 CFM

*Static Pressure* .5 mm/H20 , 1.29 mm/H20

I know that SP fans are made for rad's and drives cages and AF fans work best when there is nothing obstructing it. As you can see there is not a much of difference in Air flow between the two fans types but there is huge difference in static pressure. Should i go with static pressure one's or not. As i have only one drive in my system AF series will also work just fine, i am only leaning towards SP series, because of static pressure. So what are your thoughts.


----------



## SAMsite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> Could someone with R9 290 Tri-X and Storm Trooper post a screenshot? Does the card fit well?


Trooper and Stryker support: 322.0 mm / 12.7 inch graphic cards, and the card that you mentioned is only 305.0 mm, so it will fit easily.


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAMsite*
> 
> Hi guys i need some help regarding case fans, as temps gets very high in our part of the region during summers (36 Celsius), i was thinking of changing the front fans on my stryker. I was thinking of buying Corsair(Quiet Edition) fans , now here is the thing:
> 
> *AF120 Quiet Edition* , *SP120 Quiet Edition*
> 
> *Air Flow* 39.88 CFM , 37.85 CFM
> 
> *Static Pressure* .5 mm/H20 , 1.29 mm/H20
> 
> I know that SP fans are made for rad's and drives cages and AF fans work best when there is nothing obstructing it. As you can see there is not a much of difference in Air flow between the two fans types but there is huge difference in static pressure. Should i go with static pressure one's or not. As i have only one drive in my system AF series will also work just fine, i am only leaning towards SP series, because of static pressure. So what are your thoughts.


I think is useless to subtitute the original fan with some silent fan... Me come from country with summer all the time... With ambient around 35Cdeg. Even in rain season..
Must be sp fan or high cfm fan around 2000rpm... Then u can feel the diffrerend from original fan
Buzzing but after summer can set to silent with 800-1000rpm


----------



## JackYaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> I use these http://www.cmstore-usa.com/140mm-blue-led-on-off-fan/


Thanks. Do you have the LEDs connected to the stock controller, or to the psu?


----------



## Xboxmember1978

I have it to the stock controller


----------



## JackYaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> I have it to the stock controller


Ah ok. One last question if you don't mind, I'm new to this! Do I need to buy some more Y cables to attach LEDs for additional fans?

Thanks for everything so far!


----------



## Xboxmember1978

I'm not 100% sure if your question, your asking if you need a Y-Adapter for more fans to the controller?


----------



## JackYaz

Yeah, for both power and the LED.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

You can get Y-Adapter if you wish but I splice them together and use wire nuts


----------



## JackYaz

Cool thanks!


----------



## psulover

I looked at Cooler Master Part USA and see that do have "tool-free" brackets for the 5.25 bay drive area(DIRECTLY below the X-dock). Would any of these fit the Storm Trooper/Stryker?

CM USA STORE

In particular the

Tool free 5.25" sliding drive fasteners - OEM Package
Application CM 690 II, HAF 912, HAF XM, Elite...

looks like it might.

Anyone can confirm?


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psulover*
> 
> Hey thanks for the useful advices.
> 
> You mention your day job and taking the bull by the horn....what about your "night" job. Any advice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though, the storm trooper have rubber on the top and front panel. I am not sure Kyrlon Fusion paint white would binds to the rubber. Nice idea.
> 
> Now, how did you get your "green" led light to shine the top part of the case? In my, it is all solid covered by rubber. Thinking about getting white led.
> 
> What about adding castor wheels? tips?


LoL, oh you know I have a "night" job. I don't talk about it though. It's one of those things where if I told you about it, I'd have to kill you.









Oh, trying to paint rubber....hmmm.....probably not a good idea. I don't think even Krylon paint could do that well. I maybe wrong though. I mean if you were to paint it, I wouldn't bend it afterwards. Paint would most likely crack. Krylon is good for just about everything else.

When you say "green LED light" shining through the top part of my case, it's all from EL wire. On the top plastic panel, I used 1 strand of EL wire that is 9 feet long and I used it to go around all 3 of the mesh vents first using tiny black zip ties to hold it to the mesh and then to the outside groove towards the front. I had to use a drill to make a tiny hole in groove where it starts on the right hand side. If you are interested in EL wire, they do make it in white.









SortOfGrim I believe his name is put casters on his case. I remember a picture of his case doing a wheelie, balancing on two wheels! Even though I have not put casters on my case, I'm pretty sure it is done using a similar method of how I added LED case feet to mine. I removed the stock feet and used a drill to make the screw holes for the feet bigger. Then I used some type of adhesive glue to hold the feet in place. Only difference I can think of with casters is that they may be held on with a nut and bolt. They would still require drilling the holes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> It's not leds. Ne1ld0 put EL wire in those parts, he'll have to tell you how to do it. But I heard EL wire doesn't last very long though


Thanks for letting psulover know I used EL wire. I have had my EL wire now for about year and half and have had no issues. I would think that those who say it doesn't last very long are probably using more feet of EL wire than their power inverter is rated for. The sound controlled power inverter that I am using is rated for a minimum of 10 to maximum of 60 feet of normal EL wire. Since I am not using normal EL wire ( I have super bright EL wire ), my power inverter can be used for 5 to 30 feet of super bright EL wire. I am currently using 6 strands of super bright EL wire for a combined total of 19 feet. I do plan on adding more super bright EL wire in the future, but they will be powered by a second power inverter so that I could control them separately.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> LoL, oh you know I have a "night" job. I don't talk about it though. It's one of those things where if I told you about it, I'd have to kill you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, trying to paint rubber....hmmm.....probably not a good idea. I don't think even Krylon paint could do that well. I maybe wrong though. I mean if you were to paint it, I wouldn't bend it afterwards. Paint would most likely crack. Krylon is good for just about everything else.
> 
> When you say "green LED light" shining through the top part of my case, it's all from EL wire. On the top plastic panel, I used 1 strand of EL wire that is 9 feet long and I used it to go around all 3 of the mesh vents first using tiny black zip ties to hold it to the mesh and then to the outside groove towards the front. I had to use a drill to make a tiny hole in groove where it starts on the right hand side. If you are interested in EL wire, they do make it in white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SortOfGrim I believe his name is put casters on his case. I remember a picture of his case doing a wheelie, balancing on two wheels!* Even though I have not put casters on my case, I'm pretty sure it is done using a similar method of how I added LED case feet to mine. I removed the stock feet and used a drill to make the screw holes for the feet bigger. Then I used some type of adhesive glue to hold the feet in place. Only difference I can think of with casters is that they may be held on with a nut and bolt. They would still require drilling the holes.
> Thanks for letting psulover know I used EL wire. I have had my EL wire now for about year and half and have had no issues. I would think that those who say it doesn't last very long are probably using more feet of EL wire than their power inverter is rated for. The sound controlled power inverter that I am using is rated for a minimum of 10 to maximum of 60 feet of normal EL wire. Since I am not using normal EL wire ( I have super bright EL wire ), my power inverter can be used for 5 to 30 feet of super bright EL wire. I am currently using 6 strands of super bright EL wire for a combined total of 19 feet. I do plan on adding more super bright EL wire in the future, but they will be powered by a second power inverter so that I could control them separately.


I also remember that photo. It was also featured by CM on Facebook. I can't remember though if he originally put the castors directly on the case, because he later on had a pedestal.


----------



## JackYaz

Hi all,

Another question! I plan on getting the Phanteks PH-TC14PE_BK, and it has just occurred to me this might prevent me from using a top 200mm fan. Does anybody else have this cpu cooler and can confirm the maximum height for a top fan that can be used, if any?

Jack


----------



## adamski07

Guys check out Cooler Master's "Sneak peek" inside Computex including my case mod on CM Storm Trooper, Project Imagination.









2:07 for case mods.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Guys check out Cooler Master's "Sneak peek" inside Computex including my case mod on CM Storm Trooper, Project Imagination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2:07 for case mods.


love the 2 nvidia running in sli with a CFX cable !


----------



## astralhash

Hey all, just finishing up my first ever build today. I built it with the storm trooper 

Anyways, I feel like a total noob as I can't figure out how to mount a fan to the front part of the case (under the mesh covers). Any help?


----------



## tyguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astralhash*
> 
> Hey all, just finishing up my first ever build today. I built it with the storm trooper
> 
> Anyways, I feel like a total noob as I can't figure out how to mount a fan to the front part of the case (under the mesh covers). Any help?


Congrats on the build! Do you still have the drive cages pointed sideways, or have you turned them?


----------



## astralhash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyguy*
> 
> Congrats on the build! Do you still have the drive cages pointed sideways, or have you turned them?


They are currently mounted sideways. I found a video on youtube detailing how to turn them. Any improvements in air flow when doing this?


----------



## tyguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astralhash*
> 
> They are currently mounted sideways. I found a video on youtube detailing how to turn them. Any improvements in air flow when doing this?


Yes. It will make a big difference actually, as it would eliminate a dead zone for airflow. You can even go a step further and mount them closer to your components. You would just need to flip the fans over, and then put the cage in backwards.

PLEASE NOTE THOUGH: your drive cables would be mounted around the front though, and this may be tricky depending on your build. This works wonders for airflow and clean cable management though.


----------



## astralhash

Is there any way I can mount a third fan up front? say 1 on the side and 2 on the direct front?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astralhash*
> 
> Is there any way I can mount a third fan up front? say 1 on the side and 2 on the direct front?


You can go to the CM store and order a third drive cage, or just ghetto rig a fan in there.









EDIT: Oh, and concerning your question about turning the cages: If you leave them in the standard config, they just push air over the drives and out again, but if you rotate them they push air over the drives and into the case, which helps level out the pressure (I assume you currently have a negative pressure). Negative pressure gives slightly better cooling, but it's also a dust nightmare. If you have a positive pressure (more intake than exhaust), the space between panels and any unused vents have air pushing out. That way you control where the air goes in, so you can utilize the filters.


----------



## JackYaz

Do fans connected to the stock fan controller need to be PWM or will any work?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackYaz*
> 
> Do fans connected to the stock fan controller need to be PWM or will any work?


The built-in controller isn't PWM, so you can use normal fans on it.


----------



## JackYaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> The built-in controller isn't PWM, so you can use normal fans on it.


Brilliant thanks. Am i right in understanding led fans will flicker if connected? (other than certain coolermaster)


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Yes, they will flicker if not at 100%


----------



## astralhash

Where can I buy fans like the stock cooler masters? I have a storm trooper, and the fans are red. I was given a blue LED fan which is very bright, and cannot be used in the LED controller the trooper has. I'd like another red LED with that can use the LED controller, if anyone can forward me a good one.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astralhash*
> 
> Where can I buy fans like the stock cooler masters? I have a storm trooper, and the fans are red. I was given a blue LED fan which is very bright, and cannot be used in the LED controller the trooper has. I'd like another red LED with that can use the LED controller, if anyone can forward me a good one.


Look on the CM store, they sell them there.


----------



## JackYaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astralhash*
> 
> Where can I buy fans like the stock cooler masters? I have a storm trooper, and the fans are red. I was given a blue LED fan which is very bright, and cannot be used in the LED controller the trooper has. I'd like another red LED with that can use the LED controller, if anyone can forward me a good one.


I've ordered these, http://www.cmstore.eu/cases/cosmos/cosmos-ii/120mm-led-fan-on-off/

Full store: http://www.cmstore.eu/trooper/


----------



## astralhash

Thanks for the info. How many LED on/off ports does the Trooper support, and is there any way I can expand that? Ideally, I'd like to have all 5 fans (2 are already mounted, the stock red LED's) to be these fans, hooked up to the LED switch.


----------



## JackYaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astralhash*
> 
> Thanks for the info. How many LED on/off ports does the Trooper support, and is there any way I can expand that? Ideally, I'd like to have all 5 fans (2 are already mounted, the stock red LED's) to be these fans, hooked up to the LED switch.


CM Support told me a maximum of 3 fans can be supported by the LED on/off feature. I too had considered more, but in the end I'm using 2x120mm front fans and a 200mm top fan on LED on/off.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> love the 2 nvidia running in sli with a CFX cable !


Yes! I was rolling with tears laughing. HAHAHA!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackYaz*
> 
> CM Support told me a maximum of 3 fans can be supported by the LED on/off feature. I too had considered more, but in the end I'm using 2x120mm front fans and a 200mm top fan on LED on/off.


LoL, CM Support......have you tried hooking up a splitter to those LED 2-pin wire connectors? Most sites I go to call them "EL wire splitters", but I'm sure they have a proper name. Even though I own a few, I'm currently using all of them on my EL wire and don't feel like messing with it.

OH and JackYaz, to answer your question from a few posts ago, yes you can easily mount a 200mm top fan with the amazing Phanteks blah-blah 14-PE CPU cooler. I have 2.5 inches of room between them. Phanteks 14-PE is what I've been running now for around a year and half with 3 fans, one 120mm and two 140mm. I'm also using high profile (tall) RAM sticks so I had to remove 3 of the metal fins on the right side of the right tower in order for it to sit flat on top of the CPU, like it should. Also because of my tall RAM, I had to put a 120mm fan on that side only because I just absolutely had to have 3 fans and didn't want them sticking out so far as in touching the side window. When it comes to CPU *air* cooling, Phanteks beats the rest.


----------



## JackYaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Yes! I was rolling with tears laughing. HAHAHA!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoL, CM Support......have you tried hooking up a splitter to those LED 2-pin wire connectors? Most sites I go to call them "EL wire splitters", but I'm sure they have a proper name. Even though I own a few, I'm currently using all of them on my EL wire and don't feel like messing with it.
> 
> OH and JackYaz, to answer your question from a few posts ago, yes you can easily mount a 200mm top fan with the amazing Phanteks blah-blah 14-PE CPU cooler. I have 2.5 inches of room between them. Phanteks 14-PE is what I've been running now for around a year and half with 3 fans, one 120mm and two 140mm. I'm also using high profile (tall) RAM sticks so I had to remove 3 of the metal fins on the right side of the right tower in order for it to sit flat on top of the CPU, like it should. Also because of my tall RAM, I had to put a 120mm fan on that side only because I just absolutely had to have 3 fans and didn't want them sticking out so far as in touching the side window. When it comes to CPU *air* cooling, Phanteks beats the rest.


Perhaps EL splitters can do more but I'm content with 3 LED fans on/off for now!

Brilliant thanks, I'll definitely get that cooler then!


----------



## hasseman

Hi guys.
Now i am ready with my light installation.
I have made a light switch from a PCI bracket with 4 switches to be able to turn on and off the ledstripes.
There is 2 stripes at the top, and 3 stripes around the window.

Next step is to change the fans on the CPU cooler but i dont know if i want LEDfans or not.

I will choose the 2 Cooler Master JetFlo 120mm fans to my Coolermaster Hyper 212 EVO CPU cooler.
If i choose LEDfans it will be red.
What do you guys think. LED fans or not?


----------



## tyguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasseman*
> 
> Hi guys.
> Now i am ready with my light installation.
> I have made a light switch from a PCI bracket with 4 switches to be able to turn on and off the ledstripes.
> There is 2 stripes at the top, and 3 stripes around the window.
> 
> Next step is to change the fans on the CPU cooler but i dont know if i want LEDfans or not.
> 
> I will choose the 2 Cooler Master JetFlo 120mm fans to my Coolermaster Hyper 212 EVO CPU cooler.
> If i choose LEDfans it will be red.
> What do you guys think. LED fans or not?


In my opinion, it is too bright and overpowering as is. It may cause a solar flare to melt through your window (expensive!) if you add any more led's. All joking aside, I recommend sticking with what you have and focus on cable management a little more, if you are looking to up its appearance.

It may seem cool to have a gazillion lights with your first build(assuming it is) but you find over time, that it becomes overbearing. I know, because I did the same thing


----------



## hasseman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyguy*
> 
> In my opinion, it is too bright and overpowering as is. It may cause a solar flare to melt through your window (expensive!) if you add any more led's. All joking aside, I recommend sticking with what you have and focus on cable management a little more, if you are looking to up its appearance.
> 
> It may seem cool to have a gazillion lights with your first build(assuming it is) but you find over time, that it becomes overbearing. I know, because I did the same thing


Thanks for your reply. In the real world the red light is mutch "darker" than the picture. I used my mobile cam to take a picture.
I may go back to my first idea to only use 2 red ledfans on the CPU cooler and have UV light inside the case. The SATA cables are glowing in UV light. I have found some invisible red UV paint on ebay for steel, aluminum and plastic.

I found the cable management very tricky. I have managed my cable a second time and got it a little better this time i think. I will add a picture in my next post.

I see 2 fans under the grafic card. Are they doing any diffrence on the Temperature, gpu:s fan rpm and noice level?
What does it called if i want one?
Can i use my own fans in it?
Please send me some sort of a link there i can get some more details. Many of my friends having problems with a warm GPU.
Otherwise i like it. Very simple but nice. It does not need to be advanced to look great.

Thanks M8


----------



## astralhash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasseman*
> 
> Thanks for your reply. In the real world the red light is mutch "darker" than the picture. I used my mobile cam to take a picture.
> I may go back to my first idea to only use 2 red ledfans on the CPU cooler and have UV light inside the case. The SATA cables are glowing in UV light. I have found some invisible red UV paint on ebay for steel, aluminum and plastic.
> 
> I found the cable management very tricky. I have managed my cable a second time and got it a little better this time i think. I will add a picture in my next post.
> 
> I see 2 fans under the grafic card. Are they doing any diffrence on the Temperature, gpu:s fan rpm and noice level?
> What does it called if i want one?
> Can i use my own fans in it?
> Please send me some sort of a link there i can get some more details. Many of my friends having problems with a warm GPU.
> Otherwise i like it. Very simple but nice. It does not need to be advanced to look great.
> 
> Thanks M8


I think you would refer to them as PCI slot fan. Here is an example:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?gclid=CjkKEQjwttWcBRCuhYjhouveusIBEiQAwjy8IP01xyqMwrWQOCYHrVag96uIFQqYVGYTtQF3P3TFytfw_wcB&Item=N82E16835888112&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-Case+Fans-_-N82E16835888112&ef_id=U5V3aAAABMeohxp6:20140609085920:s


----------



## tyguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astralhash*
> 
> I think you would refer to them as PCI slot fan. Here is an example:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?gclid=CjkKEQjwttWcBRCuhYjhouveusIBEiQAwjy8IP01xyqMwrWQOCYHrVag96uIFQqYVGYTtQF3P3TFytfw_wcB&Item=N82E16835888112&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-Case+Fans-_-N82E16835888112&ef_id=U5V3aAAABMeohxp6:20140609085920:s


Yep, that is the one I have ^ The vantec cooler worked well BUT it was a tad noisy(unnecessary in general) . I would say it has its place in cases without much front or bottom ventilation. I think it would help your friend's temps out a bit (certainly wouldn't hurt at least) Also, don't ever force feed the gpu like I was doing. I imagine I was doing more bad than good as far as the gpu fan bearings go.

By the way this is not my current set up. That was my first build.









If you're interested in lighting, I suggest ditching the led fans (unless you really like the looks of them of course) and using more standard lighting. I use the NZXT Hue at the moment, and it is awesome. You have a full rgb spectrum to play with, as well as various settings such as pulsate; flashing; and a seamless blend of all colors. Just my opinion though, it is your pc! I also suggest the Aerocool DS fans for led fans. It seems most manufacturers use cheap fan designs for led fans(I imagine to offset cost.)

Here is what the Hue lighting looks like:


----------



## chrome-187

hello guys i have a CM storm stryker and have a couple questions about water cooling.it.... i bought the swiftech h220-x20 240mm edge hd kit http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14569/ex-wat-185/Swiftech_H20-220_EDGE_HD_Series_Liquid_Cooling_Kit_-_Black_CPU_Block_Universal_Mount.html?tl=g30c321s818 ... i'm mounting it at the top of the case and i need to know if i should run the top fans push or pull.. swiftech says push air into the case... others have said it won't matter... i want to know if anyone here has done both ways and see any difference...

also i am adding a bottom radiator 240.. either the ex240 or ax240.... with the ex240 i'm able to add push/pull to the bottom without moding case and the ax i am not... so with the ex240 would i benefit from push/pull? or would it be the same either in push or pull?

if push/pull would not make a difference should i go with ax? the ax i wouldnt be able to fit push pull..


----------



## PachAz

I dont think it was a wise choice going with that swiftec if you are planning on adding stuff to your system.


----------



## chrome-187

i've been told that the 35x is more than enough pump power... i havent actually installed it yet, but i called frozencpu to send it back for refund but they said they dont refund watercooling components... so now i'm stuck with it, or to sell on ebay for a loss probably i dunno... was thinkin bout just using it... check out the pump specs... all i'll ever water cool is cpu, gpu, and maybe chipset in future.. and just 2x 240mm rads..


----------



## PachAz

Im not talking about the pump, im talking about the whole item, like pump beeing mounted on the rad, that will transfer vibrations in the whole chassis, as well as no easily obtained reservoir. The cpu block and the swiftech radiator is not the best either compared to stuff from xspc, alphacool and ek.


----------



## agung79

Update...



Green snake on stryker....


----------



## tcrews

This is my Storm Trooper....let me know what ya think greatly appreciated


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrome-187*
> 
> i've been told that the 35x is more than enough pump power... i havent actually installed it yet, but i called frozencpu to send it back for refund but they said they dont refund watercooling components... so now i'm stuck with it, or to sell on ebay for a loss probably i dunno... was thinkin bout just using it... check out the pump specs... all i'll ever water cool is cpu, gpu, and maybe chipset in future.. and just 2x 240mm rads..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> Im not talking about the pump, im talking about the whole item, like pump beeing mounted on the rad, that will transfer vibrations in the whole chassis, as well as no easily obtained reservoir. The cpu block and the swiftech radiator is not the best either compared to stuff from xspc, alphacool and ek.


idk why they get so much crap, i have that exact kit and i love it, only reason i dont use it in my main rigs is i use 4 pumps ( MCP35x2 x2 ) i had no issues with noise and it will be fine, only thing you ever need to worry about is cpu and gpu blocks, chipset and ram blocks have near to no restriction fyi !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcrews*
> 
> This is my Storm Trooper....let me know what ya think greatly appreciated


EPIC ~! American and proud !


----------



## PachAz

American paintjob, taiwan case......


----------



## chrome-187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> idk why they get so much crap, i have that exact kit and i love it, only reason i dont use it in my main rigs is i use 4 pumps ( MCP35x2 x2 ) i had no issues with noise and it will be fine, only thing you ever need to worry about is cpu and gpu blocks, chipset and ram blocks have near to no restriction fyi !
> EPIC ~! American and proud !


yea man i'm almost ready to trash this setup and sell it on ebay and go with something else lol... or do youj think its good enough? i thought the swiftech HD version of this kit with the new rev3 rad and the new HD apogee cpu block that this kit was pretty awesome? 35x pump, mcr 220 rev3 rad, built in res, and swiftech apogee hd cpu block..

love the paint job on your case btw...


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcrews*
> 
> This is my Storm Trooper....let me know what ya think greatly appreciated
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


And I'm Proud to be an American!!!! Mericaaaaaaaa F Yea!!!!!

Nice rig man lol


----------



## Step83

My H80 killed its self, so i now have a Thermalright True Spirit 140


----------



## psulover

Q: Once you remove the metal cyclinder bar (to rotate BOTH fans facing forward rather than the side) are you suppose to put the bar back in? If so, can someone tell me how?

Lastly, there are two preinstalled stand off screws...why are they different from the one you have to install yourself?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psulover*
> 
> Q: Once you remove the metal cyclinder bar (to rotate BOTH fans facing forward rather than the side) are you suppose to put the bar back in? If so, can someone tell me how?
> 
> Lastly, there are two preinstalled stand off screws...why are they different from the one you have to install yourself?


1 no you dont reinstall it

2 they are used in almost all types so they install them for you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrome-187*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> idk why they get so much crap, i have that exact kit and i love it, only reason i dont use it in my main rigs is i use 4 pumps ( MCP35x2 x2 ) i had no issues with noise and it will be fine, only thing you ever need to worry about is cpu and gpu blocks, chipset and ram blocks have near to no restriction fyi !
> EPIC ~! American and proud !
> 
> 
> 
> yea man i'm almost ready to trash this setup and sell it on ebay and go with something else lol... or do youj think its good enough? i thought the swiftech HD version of this kit with the new rev3 rad and the new HD apogee cpu block that this kit was pretty awesome? 35x pump, mcr 220 rev3 rad, built in res, and swiftech apogee hd cpu block..
> 
> love the paint job on your case btw...
Click to expand...

imo it is great, i would still be using it but i want monstas ! ( i bought CL for a reason ! ) and i put 4gpus in parallel so i need more pump power, ill use it in my wifes setup or it will go into my htpc it is epic ! well priced and a great kit for a beginner.,


----------



## psulover

New Q: I have a Seasonic 750x GOLD PSU, only three of the four holes aligned. Is this normal?

The manual has a picture that indicates all four screws are suppose to be mounted.

Am i suppose to "lift" the psu so that the holes align and then screw it in( exactly like the way it is shown in the Manual)?

Lastly, if i remove the sdd cage at the bottom(next to power supply), can i mount anything bigger than 120mm fan?


----------



## psulover

For the AMERICAN themed case-

Mind i ask how you made it(steps by steps)?

What material did you use?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psulover*
> 
> New Q: I have a Seasonic 750x GOLD PSU, only three of the four holes aligned. Is this normal?
> 
> The manual has a picture that indicates all four screws are suppose to be mounted.
> 
> Am i suppose to "lift" the psu so that the holes align and then screw it in( exactly like the way it is shown in the Manual)?
> 
> Lastly, if i remove the sdd cage at the bottom(next to power supply), can i mount anything bigger than 120mm fan?


You might have to lift it, but only slightly. If you're unsure, you could always post pictures to show your problem.


----------



## tyguy

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Can you guys give me any suggestions on custom watercooling gear to match my theme and fit in the Stryker? I was hoping to find a waterblock to match the gold/gunmetal of the extreme6, but I can't seem to find anything. I want to end up cooling my gpus, but I haven't recieved my second 7950. I am about to start looking at parts to order, and the only place I know to go to is frozen cpu. Seems like a good place to order from(i've purchased many items from them), but are there better prices around? Thank you.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyguy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guys give me any suggestions on custom watercooling gear to match my theme and fit in the Stryker? I was hoping to find a waterblock to match the gold/gunmetal of the extreme6, but I can't seem to find anything. I want to end up cooling my gpus, but I haven't recieved my second 7950. I am about to start looking at parts to order, and the only place I know to go to is frozen cpu. Seems like a good place to order from(i've purchased many items from them), but are there better prices around? Thank you.


ek makes a gold block swiftech did but is very hard to find

your imagination will be your limit in terms of what you fit in there, i fit everying in my m8 after i moved cases and it filled my m8 2x360 240 and 120x2 and mcp35x2
at both performance pcs / fcpu there is a ocn code, either OCN or OCN55 ( try both ) and it will net you ~5.1% off, sometimes it helps others the monthly discount is better

http://www.jab-tech.com/( inv/pricing is low due to moving warehouse and not ording new )
http://www.performance-pcs.com/ ( my preferred vender, better pricing and shipping then fcpu )
http://www.aquatuning.us/ ( is overseas but has some stuff from aquacomputer you cant find here in us )
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/fancontrollers.html ( small shop )
http://us.ncix.com/ ( not a big selection )
http://www.xoxide.com/
http://www.aerocooler.com


----------



## tyguy

Wow man, thank you so much. I will try locating those gold blocks you mentioned. Can you recommend any tubing? I have seen mixed reviews on all tubing I've looked at. And, could you point me in the direction of a reliable pump? I heard swiftech pumps are nice but that's all I know.
Thanks again.


----------



## Mega Man

tubing is personal pref, if you want my 2cents, goto home depot and buy the stuff they have there , bit more stiff, but it works and at a great discount, get fittings ( either monsoon or swiftech ( due to price ) and this is opinion )

for the mosot part a pump is a pump d5 or ddc you will be fine, if you want active speed control you will either need a fan controller capable of up to 18w ( aquaero ) or a pwm pumps ( either d5/ddc ) there are some other ways to control speed ( aqua comp d5 ) which would be fine,

pump name maters very little when they are all manufactured by lang


----------



## tyguy

My fan controller is 30w per channel so I'm covered there. I am a stickler for flash, so I may end up getting colored tubing and using distilled water. Thanks for the suggestions on the pumps. How do you feel about quick disconnect fittings for a beginner like me? Also, one more thing: pump speed. Do I keep it at a set level, or do I fluctuate it when filling and then leave it after bleeding air?

I know this is getting to the point of where I should migrate somewhere else, but do you or anyone else here, have any info on sleeving the tubing? Do I just use regular cable sleeving?


----------



## psulover

I am looking to install additional 2 120mm case fans where the ssd cage(bottom of the case-next to power supply) located. Is there a chart of 120mm case fans that list the best airflow? The 120mm fans would be drawing cooler air INWARD.

Any recommendation for 120mm case fans?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyguy*
> 
> My fan controller is 30w per channel so I'm covered there. I am a stickler for flash, so I may end up getting colored tubing and using distilled water. Thanks for the suggestions on the pumps. How do you feel about quick disconnect fittings for a beginner like me? Also, one more thing: pump speed. Do I keep it at a set level, or do I fluctuate it when filling and then leave it after bleeding air?
> 
> I know this is getting to the point of where I should migrate somewhere else, but do you or anyone else here, have any info on sleeving the tubing? Do I just use regular cable sleeving?


no it is fine, as the pump, i personally would go pwm. i also personally recommend AQ6 ( aquaero 6 ) a little tough on the price tag, but i wont build without it. i like the fact it has an independent cpu so if your pc freezes, it still gets cooling !
otherwise you will have to ask others ! i dont do other fan controllers, or pumps ( IE without pwm )

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psulover*
> 
> I am looking to install additional 2 120mm case fans where the ssd cage(bottom of the case-next to power supply) located. Is there a chart of 120mm case fans that list the best airflow? The 120mm fans would be drawing cooler air INWARD.
> 
> Any recommendation for 120mm case fans?


depends on what you want, static pressure or CFM i personal would recommend SP ! ( which you really need a pq chart )

GTs are a good choice ( gentle typhoons ) or one of several others, noctura XSPC, several others. i would check martinsliquidlab.org


----------



## psulover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no it is fine, as the pump, i personally would go pwm. i also personally recommend AQ6 ( aquaero 6 ) a little tough on the price tag, but i wont build without it. i like the fact it has an independent cpu so if your pc freezes, it still gets cooling !
> otherwise you will have to ask others ! i dont do other fan controllers, or pumps ( IE without pwm )
> depends on what you want, static pressure or CFM i personal would recommend SP ! ( which you really need a pq chart )
> 
> GTs are a good choice ( gentle typhoons ) or one of several others, noctura XSPC, several others. i would check martinsliquidlab.org


why is static pressure better than the CFM?

I look at Gently Typhoons but i cannot find them anywhere except on Amazon and they are like 50 dollars a piece!

Basically, i want high quality case fan. I heard that fluid dynamic bearing have long life and very quiet vs the ball or sleeve bearing.


----------



## tyguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psulover*
> 
> why is static pressure better than the CFM?
> 
> I look at Gently Typhoons but i cannot find them anywhere except on Amazon and they are like 50 dollars a piece!
> 
> Basically, i want high quality case fan. I heard that fluid dynamic bearing have long life and very quiet vs the ball or sleeve bearing.


Static pressure means that it can move through tight spaces without sacrificing as much cfm. So. in applications such as radiator use/heatsinks or moving through drive cages, it is the better type of fan to use. I will say that all of those fans are great but would like to add Phanteks fans to that list of recommendations as well. They work great too.
Some fans for high static pressure:http://www.amazon.com/Noctua-NF-F12-PWM-Cooling-Fan/dp/B00650P2ZC/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1402813739&sr=8-7&keywords=120mm+fans
These just dropped in price and I am using them for radiator use: http://www.amazon.com/Phanteks-140mm-Radiator-Cooling-PH-F140XP_BK/dp/B00E9NZX7E/ref=sr_1_17?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1402813859&sr=1-17&keywords=phanteks
This one is pretty cheap too:http://www.amazon.com/Rosewill-Hyperborea-140mm-Black-ROCF-11003/dp/B006CSKM20/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1402813956&sr=8-1&keywords=static+pressure+fan+140mm

Thanks for all your help Mega Man, you really know your stuff, though I would expect that from a robot who saved the world.


----------



## Mega Man

hehe ty for your kind words,

GTs are around 20 a piece, as to the robot part... i am alive !


----------



## OdinValk

Speaking of water cooling... Anyone else had an issue with the screw holes on corsair rads getting stripped out either from over tightening or moving it too much?


----------



## CrazyElf

What do you think would be the best way to cut open the side panel, allowing perfect exposure to the air for the fans?

I'm referring to the 2 slots on the side panel that take 120mm fans, I am using them for exhaust, but I think the mesh kind of restricts airflow. I put my hand at the back and the air feels a lot weaker than the exhaust fan at the rear, despite using the same fans (Gentle Typhoon 1850 rpm).

Pliers or something else? I was hoping to make it into a perfect circle, but I'm not too sure how to do it.


----------



## EpicCustoms

Loving the build. When I get hope I'll post up my red trooper and quad screen setup. Getting ready to build a secondary system with my old parts in my case.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> What do you think would be the best way to cut open the side panel, allowing perfect exposure to the air for the fans?
> 
> I'm referring to the 2 slots on the side panel that take 120mm fans, I am using them for exhaust, but I think the mesh kind of restricts airflow. I put my hand at the back and the air feels a lot weaker than the exhaust fan at the rear, despite using the same fans (Gentle Typhoon 1850 rpm).
> 
> Pliers or something else? I was hoping to make it into a perfect circle, but I'm not too sure how to do it.


I don't know the Trooper's panel well, and I also don't kow those fans, but here's what I'd do:

If the fans are designed for airflow, swap them with static pressure fans so they can force air through the mesh, and depending on your setup I'd say it might also help to make them intake so they feed cool, fresh air to your GPU (I assume they're next to the GPU?)

If you want to cut the mesh that's up to you, but personally I'd keep it intact for a cleaner look.


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> I don't know the Trooper's panel well, and I also don't kow those fans, but here's what I'd do:
> 
> If the fans are designed for airflow, swap them with static pressure fans so they can force air through the mesh, and depending on your setup I'd say it might also help to make them intake so they feed cool, fresh air to your GPU (I assume they're next to the GPU?)
> 
> If you want to cut the mesh that's up to you, but personally I'd keep it intact for a cleaner look.


I've already used high static pressure fans - AP15s.

Anyways, I am planning to cut the mesh. My question was what the best way was to do it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyguy*
> 
> In my opinion, it is too bright and overpowering as is. It may cause a solar flare to melt through your window (expensive!) if you add any more led's. All joking aside, I recommend sticking with what you have and focus on cable management a little more, if you are looking to up its appearance.
> 
> It may seem cool to have a gazillion lights with your first build(assuming it is) but you find over time, that it becomes overbearing. I know, because I did the same thing


Your best bet may be to get some sort of on/off switch for the LEDs.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> I've already used high static pressure fans - AP15s.
> *
> Anyways, I am planning to cut the mesh. My question was what the best way was to do it.*
> Your best bet may be to get some sort of on/off switch for the LEDs.


In that case I can't tell you now how to do it, but it shouldn't look that bad if you take your time. I'll think about it a bit, and if I think of something I'll let you know.

EDIT: I thought of something, but I'n not sure how well it'll work. Basically, you draw the area you want to remove on the mesh, carefully cut it out with a side cutter, and then sand the edges and re-paint it. Like I said though, I'm not sure how it'll turn out.


----------



## Al-Dazzlez

Hi guys!
Just a question: can anyone guide me to how I would go about doing something like the LED's on the Gillen Build on the first page? I've been wanting to do it for ages, but I have had no luck after thorough searching.
Thanks In advance for any help








(Loving my new CM trooper case, epic case)


----------



## astralhash

I proudly present my Cooler Master Storm Trooper build. Been waiting for a while to post this one, but I'm so excited to finally get it up here.

Nothing special, but it's my baby.

Specs go as so:

ASUS Z97 Pro Motherboard
H100i Hydro Series Cooler
Corsair Vengeance 1866Mhz 8GB x 2 RAM
Core i5 4670K (OC to 4.5Ghz at 1.18v)
Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X (OC Core Clock 1000Mhz > 1110Mhz, 1300Mhz > 1365Mhz Memory Clock
Samsung EVO 250GB SSD
Seagate Barracuda 1TB HDD
Corsair HX750 Gold Certified PSU

And of course, my Cooler Master Storm Trooper  Proud to join the club, this thread influenced my decision to get a Trooper.









As shown, HDD mount is flipped to put the intake fans right up next to the components, and the HDD up in the front. This was suggested to me by a member in this thread. On the list to do is sleeve my cables and add an SSD reader. In a few months, might add another R9 290 in crossfire.


----------



## tyguy

Looks good man. Every picture of the trooper makes me wish I had gone with it instead of the Stryker. That's a drool worthy gpu you have in there! And cool to see you took my recommendation with the drive cages.


----------



## astralhash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyguy*
> 
> Looks good man. Every picture of the trooper makes me wish I had gone with it instead of the Stryker. That's a drool worthy gpu you have in there! And cool to see you took my recommendation with the drive cages.


Thanks. The reverse cage mount was a good idea and I tested it with temps and it actually does make a difference.


----------



## kornedbeefy

Stryker/Trooper owners,

I'm looking at my brand new unboxed Stryker right now.









One thing I haven't figured out is since the two fans are attached to drive cages does that mean I can't buy 2 additional led fans and mount them to the front or side at the same time? I know its kind of pointless for cooling but its for the Cool factor.







I like the look on the side in the pics I've seen on line but I also want them in the front.









I might just consider leaving them on the side and getting the led light strips.


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kornedbeefy*
> 
> Stryker/Trooper owners,
> 
> I'm looking at my brand new unboxed Stryker right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I haven't figured out is since the two fans are attached to drive cages does that mean I can't buy 2 additional led fans and mount them to the front or side at the same time? I know its kind of pointless for cooling but its for the Cool factor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the look on the side in the pics I've seen on line but I also want them in the front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might just consider leaving them on the side and getting the led light strips.


yes, it can be changed, and added another led fan at side with double side tape....








but for led fan, read above discussion, some led fan will be blink if the attached to power from stryker control fan, which is set to low or medium fan speed...
so better using fan power from main-board or other controller fan.


----------



## InsecureSum

Hey guys...im a new and proud member of this club and I would like to post a pic of my trooper but im not in the house currently so what I can do is post pics of the parts in my pc build from the web...ok.....and by the way I would love to hear alot of feedback so I can improve ?

For starters...
1_this is my motger board the (gigabyte z87x-oc force)
2_This is my graphics card the nvidea gtx 780 (asus refrence card design)
3_my cpu is a intel core i7 4770k


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al-Dazzlez*
> 
> Hi guys!
> Just a question: can anyone guide me to how I would go about doing something like the LED's on the Gillen Build on the first page? I've been wanting to do it for ages, but I have had no luck after thorough searching.
> Thanks In advance for any help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Loving my new CM trooper case, epic case)


I get this question a lot so here you go, buddy.
Just click on the link and then click the Spoiler.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club/10100#post_21835457

BTW, it's not LEDs, it's EL wire.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Al-Dazzlez

Thanks so much man, now i just need to get my circuitry and wiring skills together lol


----------



## InsecureSum

i need some help please?
can i have some suggestions for a 400 dollar water cooling loop...if not u could give me some suggestions for just an amazing water cooling loop (system). thanks


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al-Dazzlez*
> 
> Thanks so much man, now i just need to get my circuitry and wiring skills together lol


I think you might be over thinking this. It's really easy to do if you get strands of EL wire pre-cut to length with connectors already attached.

Power inverter is powered by a molex connector from your PSU, there should be a switch on this power cable to turn power inverter on/off, a strand of EL wire with connector plugs in to the power inverter unless you go for more than one strand of EL wire, then you'll need an EL splitter(s).

That's pretty much it in a nutshell. With everything plugged in and working, just have super glue it in place.


----------



## Daidum

After 3xh220 dead...Finally water cooling custom.





I hope you enjoy them.

Greetings.


----------



## InsecureSum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daidum*
> 
> After 3xh220 dead...Finally water cooling custom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy them.
> 
> Greetings.


hi... i was wondering what are the parts names that u used in your custom water cooling..


----------



## Daidum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsecureSum*
> 
> hi... i was wondering what are the parts names that u used in your custom water cooling..


Sorry, I forgot..

EK-Supremacy clean nickel CSQ
EK D5+EK X-RES 140 CSQ Acetal
EK CoolStream XT 240MM
PrimoChill LRT Red
Fittings EK black nickel.


----------



## InsecureSum

Thanks


----------



## chrome-187

some pics of case so far


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrome-187*
> 
> some pics of case so far


I'm a bit puzzled. From those pictures it seems like you somehow moved the motherboard tray to the left, but every detail on the tray looks like the front side of the normal Styker (also the rear panel). It also looks like you have a BTX board in there, but I thought BTX disappeared?

EDIT: I see the front panel at the top is also mirrored. So now I'm wondering what's going on there.

Oh, and your sig is too long. The allowed limit is 8 lines.


----------



## chrome-187

your sig looks pretty long lol... asus z87 formula mobo... and yes all pics somehow got mirrored... i didnt even see it, til after i started looking at them and got kinda sick.. horizontal flip was on when i converted files to jpegs, lol


----------



## astralhash

What kind of fans are those?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrome-187*
> 
> your sig looks pretty long lol... asus z87 formula mobo... and yes all pics somehow got mirrored... i didnt even see it, til after i started looking at them and got kinda sick.. horizontal flip was on when i converted files to jpegs, lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


My sig is long, but it's still within the allowed limit (5 lines, as far as I know the rigs don't count). I just noticed yours is very long (10 lines). That's also why the bottom is cut off. I'm just pointing it out.

To get back on topic, I'm also curious about those fans.


----------



## chrome-187

they are the Aerocool DS (dead silence) fans...very quiet high flow fans with good SP as well http://www.aerocool.com.tw/index.php/fan/ds http://www.overclock.net/t/1463138/kitguru-aerocool-ds-dead-silence-fan-120mm-and-140mm/340#post_22457127

*120mm version:*

1500rpm
81.5 cfm
2.29 mm h20
23.1 dba

1100rpm
62.5 cfm
1.25 mm h20
14.8 dba

*140mm version*

1500rpm
93.4 cfm
1.98 mm h20
23.4 dba

1100rpm
71.2 cfm
1.41 mm h20
15.5 dba


----------



## grunion

Don't own one....

But long story short 290 CFX ran 10°c cooler in the Storm Stryker compared to my Corsair 600T.

Color me impressed


----------



## agung79

pict... when cm stryker get wet.....


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> pict... when cm stryker get wet.....


At least it was during a test.


----------



## Vamo

Hey guys,

First of let me say, what a fantastic thread, full of information and images that has helped me decide that I most definitely will be purchasing a CM Strom Trooper case WITH water-cooling system.

However, I have been reading all your technical informations, and digging around on the internet for information prior to buying this as it seems very daunting, I am no novice to building computers but i AM a novice when it comes to water-cooling and such.

So I hope you guys don't mind but I'd like to ask some questions and get your advice and input so I don;t waste money buying the wrong parts! You have no idea how grateful I am in advance!

So the reasoning behind my wish to switch over to a better cooled case is that whilst idle, my GPU runs at around 67-70 degrees, and whilst gaming, my GPU runs at around 86 degrees, which I feel is far too high! (and that;s running the one 140mm side fan and my GPU's 3 fan's at 100% when it hits 80 degrees or higher)

The GPU i currently am using is this: - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gigabyte-Nvidia-PCI-E-Graphics-Card/dp/B00D3ES1Q0/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1403549899&sr=8-3&keywords=nvidia+windforce

The Motherboard I have is this - http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3908#ov

CPU - AMD FX 4300 Quad Core processor 3.80GHZ

Now the CM Storm Trooper i am looking to buy comes with the water-cooling system pre-installed - https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-040-TL

My first question would be, that case linked above, does it have everything I would NEED to cool my CPU and GPU? From what I can make out of it, It only comes with the CPU water-cooling block

My second would be, could my GPU even BE water-cooled with so many fans attached to it? Or am I better to forget the water-cooling idea, and just buy a CM Storm Trooper case and install additional fans in the side/front facing hard-drive bays?

Could, if I forgot about the water-cooling, mount a radiator to the top and run it from the on-board fan controller? Or would it be better to mount some different type of fan up there if I was just going purely down the fan's route?

That's all that's come to mind right now, my brain has fried a bit from reading all of the information, I am sure once i read some responses more questions will come up

Thanks very much for your time and sorry for my noobiness in this situation but it's costly stuff and i wan't to get it spot on

Cheers


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vamo*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> First of let me say, what a fantastic thread, full of information and images that has helped me decide that I most definitely will be purchasing a CM Strom Trooper case WITH water-cooling system.
> 
> However, I have been reading all your technical informations, and digging around on the internet for information prior to buying this as it seems very daunting, I am no novice to building computers but i AM a novice when it comes to water-cooling and such.
> 
> So I hope you guys don't mind but I'd like to ask some questions and get your advice and input so I don;t waste money buying the wrong parts! You have no idea how grateful I am in advance!
> 
> So the reasoning behind my wish to switch over to a better cooled case is that whilst idle, my GPU runs at around 67-70 degrees, and whilst gaming, my GPU runs at around 86 degrees, which I feel is far too high! (and that;s running the one 140mm side fan and my GPU's 3 fan's at 100% when it hits 80 degrees or higher)
> 
> The GPU i currently am using is this: - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gigabyte-Nvidia-PCI-E-Graphics-Card/dp/B00D3ES1Q0/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1403549899&sr=8-3&keywords=nvidia+windforce
> 
> The Motherboard I have is this - http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3908#ov
> 
> CPU - AMD FX 4300 Quad Core processor 3.80GHZ
> 
> Now the CM Storm Trooper i am looking to buy comes with the water-cooling system pre-installed - https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-040-TL
> 
> My first question would be, that case linked above, does it have everything I would NEED to cool my CPU and GPU? From what I can make out of it, It only comes with the CPU water-cooling block
> 
> My second would be, could my GPU even BE water-cooled with so many fans attached to it? Or am I better to forget the water-cooling idea, and just buy a CM Storm Trooper case and install additional fans in the side/front facing hard-drive bays?
> 
> Could, if I forgot about the water-cooling, mount a radiator to the top and run it from the on-board fan controller? Or would it be better to mount some different type of fan up there if I was just going purely down the fan's route?
> 
> That's all that's come to mind right now, my brain has fried a bit from reading all of the information, I am sure once i read some responses more questions will come up
> 
> Thanks very much for your time and sorry for my noobiness in this situation but it's costly stuff and i wan't to get it spot on
> 
> Cheers


I'm by no means an expert with watercooling, but let me see if I can answer some of your questions.

The site you linked to doesn't mention a GPU block in the description or in the pictures, so it's CPU only. If you want to add your GPU, you'll need a block (check the compatibility with your card before you buy), more radiators (I suspect one 240mm will struggle), and probably more hoses.

Regarding your question whether the GPU can be watercooled: I can't see why not. You just have to remove the stock cooler (fans and heatsink), and mount a compatible water block.

I'm not sure what you meant with the radiator at the top running from the built-in controller. Do you mean running said radiator's fans from the built-in controller? If so, I don't see any issues with it.

Oh, and welcome to ocn!


----------



## Vamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> I'm by no means an expert with watercooling, but let me see if I can answer some of your questions.
> 
> The site you linked to doesn't mention a GPU block in the description or in the pictures, so it's CPU only. If you want to add your GPU, you'll need a block (check the compatibility with your card before you buy), more radiators (I suspect one 240mm will struggle), and probably more hoses.
> 
> Regarding your question whether the GPU can be watercooled: I can't see why not. You just have to remove the stock cooler (fans and heatsink), and mount a compatible water block.
> 
> I'm not sure what you meant with the radiator at the top running from the built-in controller. Do you mean running said radiator's fans from the built-in controller? If so, I don't see any issues with it.
> 
> Oh, and welcome to ocn!


Thanks for your reply,

The site I linked with the case and wc bundle also sells other wc bundles that seem to cover more component, however it all gets a little above my head once I start looking for individual wc bundles, can you recommend a good one that would do both GPU and CPU (and have all hoses etc included?).

The whole dismantling of the fans and heatsink from the GPU seems a bit daunting, I;ll look into this and see how easy a job it is, as i really don't fancy screwing up that GPU









My question about the radiator was more for if i didn't bother using a water-cooling system. Are radiators still usable without a water-cooler just as fans? And yes, connected to the controller module atop the Storm Trooper case.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vamo*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> First of let me say, what a fantastic thread, full of information and images that has helped me decide that I most definitely will be purchasing a CM Strom Trooper case WITH water-cooling system.
> 
> However, I have been reading all your technical informations, and digging around on the internet for information prior to buying this as it seems very daunting, I am no novice to building computers but i AM a novice when it comes to water-cooling and such.
> 
> So I hope you guys don't mind but I'd like to ask some questions and get your advice and input so I don;t waste money buying the wrong parts! You have no idea how grateful I am in advance!
> 
> So the reasoning behind my wish to switch over to a better cooled case is that whilst idle, my GPU runs at around 67-70 degrees, and whilst gaming, my GPU runs at around 86 degrees, which I feel is far too high! (and that;s running the one 140mm side fan and my GPU's 3 fan's at 100% when it hits 80 degrees or higher)
> 
> The GPU i currently am using is this: - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gigabyte-Nvidia-PCI-E-Graphics-Card/dp/B00D3ES1Q0/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1403549899&sr=8-3&keywords=nvidia+windforce
> 
> The Motherboard I have is this - http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3908#ov
> 
> CPU - AMD FX 4300 Quad Core processor 3.80GHZ
> 
> Now the CM Storm Trooper i am looking to buy comes with the water-cooling system pre-installed - https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-040-TL
> 
> My first question would be, that case linked above, does it have everything I would NEED to cool my CPU and GPU? From what I can make out of it, It only comes with the CPU water-cooling block
> 
> My second would be, could my GPU even BE water-cooled with so many fans attached to it? Or am I better to forget the water-cooling idea, and just buy a CM Storm Trooper case and install additional fans in the side/front facing hard-drive bays?
> 
> Could, if I forgot about the water-cooling, mount a radiator to the top and run it from the on-board fan controller? Or would it be better to mount some different type of fan up there if I was just going purely down the fan's route?
> 
> That's all that's come to mind right now, my brain has fried a bit from reading all of the information, I am sure once i read some responses more questions will come up
> 
> Thanks very much for your time and sorry for my noobiness in this situation but it's costly stuff and i wan't to get it spot on
> 
> Cheers


imo just buy the case and a separate water cooling system. get a good pump ( d5/ddc, i recommend pwm ) 2 good rads ( 240s imo, 30-45mm thick is fine ), 4 good fans ( get rad fans, ask around for good ones IE cougars, gentle typhoons, ECT ) some tubing, barbs/comp fittings ( i recommend comp fittings personally, but they do get pricy ) cpu block and gpu block, and a small res, that is a basic loop that will suffice and make you happy


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vamo*
> 
> Thanks for your reply,
> 
> The site I linked with the case and wc bundle also sells other wc bundles that seem to cover more component, however it all gets a little above my head once I start looking for individual wc bundles, can you recommend a good one that would do both GPU and CPU (and have all hoses etc included?).
> 
> The whole dismantling of the fans and heatsink from the GPU seems a bit daunting, I;ll look into this and see how easy a job it is, as i really don't fancy screwing up that GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My question about the radiator was more for if i didn't bother using a water-cooling system. Are radiators still usable without a water-cooler just as fans? And yes, connected to the controller module atop the Storm Trooper case.*


The radiator is basically small metal tubes with fins on it to transfer heat from the coolant to the air moving through it. The air is forced through it by fans, so if you don't use watercooling just take out the radiator and only mount the fans. A radiator is useless if you're not using watercooling.

And regarding the GPU: I haven't done anything with high-end cards yet, but on the ones I know the cooler is held only with a few screws. So it's no big deal.


----------



## Vamo

Thanks for clearing that up, I now understand the radiators use and function.

What I am now considering doing is buying the case and water cooler bundle I mentioned, and then at a later date finding an additional water block for the GPU (I assume I can just buy a block compatible with my GPU and it willnwork with the pre-installed water cooling system right?)

If appreciate it if you could link me some good water cooler kits that cover both CPU and GPU just to keep me on the right track and so I know I'm buying good quality

Cheers


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vamo*
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up, I now understand the radiators use and function.
> 
> What I am now considering doing is buying the case and water cooler bundle I mentioned, and then at a later date finding an additional water block for the GPU (I assume I can just buy a block compatible with my GPU and it willnwork with the pre-installed water cooling system right?)
> 
> If appreciate it if you could link me some good water cooler kits that cover both CPU and GPU just to keep me on the right track and so I know I'm buying good quality
> 
> Cheers


No problem. With a custom loop (like the one in that bundle) you can add blocks, radiators, etc as you see fit. Just make sure the pump can handle it all, and remember to leak-test the loop before you power the rig on. You don't want what was shown a page or so back while the motherboard, GPU, etc has power on it.









Also keep in mind that custom loops (everything except those small sealed units) require regular maintainance. You'll have to top up the coolant, and every once in a while you also have to disassemble it and clean the blocks. That's what I've read anyway. Like I said, I'm not an expert with watercooling.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vamo*
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up, I now understand the radiators use and function.
> 
> What I am now considering doing is buying the case and water cooler bundle I mentioned, and then at a later date finding an additional water block for the GPU (I assume I can just buy a block compatible with my GPU and it willnwork with the pre-installed water cooling system right?)
> 
> If appreciate it if you could link me some good water cooler kits that cover both CPU and GPU just to keep me on the right track and so I know I'm buying good quality
> 
> Cheers


none that i know of have "kits" for gpus, you have to buy gpus blocks separate

kits are in abundance
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vamo*
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up, I now understand the radiators use and function.
> 
> What I am now considering doing is buying the case and water cooler bundle I mentioned, and then at a later date finding an additional water block for the GPU (I assume I can just buy a block compatible with my GPU and it willnwork with the pre-installed water cooling system right?)
> 
> If appreciate it if you could link me some good water cooler kits that cover both CPU and GPU just to keep me on the right track and so I know I'm buying good quality
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> No problem. With a custom loop (like the one in that bundle) you can add blocks, radiators, etc as you see fit. Just make sure the pump can handle it all, and remember to leak-test the loop before you power the rig on. You don't want what was shown a page or so back while the motherboard, GPU, etc has power on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also keep in mind that custom loops (everything except those small sealed units) require regular maintainance. You'll have to top up the coolant, and every once in a while you also have to disassemble it and clean the blocks. That's what I've read anyway. Like I said, I'm not an expert with watercooling.
Click to expand...

he is correct !


----------



## chrome-187

this is the kit that i bought.... i'm currently installing it now... there isn't an all in one kit better than this one... http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14569/ex-wat-185/Swiftech_H20-220_EDGE_HD_Series_Liquid_Cooling_Kit_-_Black_CPU_Block_Universal_Mount.html

that comes with a 35x swiftech pump... one of the best out there... and you dont have to take up any bays so you can add temperature gauges or nothing at all and keep it clean... it also gets rid of exta unneeded tubing... the less connections you make the better..

i just ordered the xspc 240mm radiator (white) to mount to bottom of case and got a koolance inline drain and got the ek waterblock for my gtx 780... this kit will push it better than any all in one kit out there... as in not having a separate reservoir or have to take up bay slots and what not


----------



## Vamo

WOW, What a wealth of information! Thank you all for your responses.

I have taken the first steps of ordering the case among with some Aero Cool DS series fans to install in it.

During the switchover from old to new case I will check out how easy it is to remove the fans and heatsink from my GTX760 windforce and will check iur the water cooling kit and additional parts you listed above.

Thanks again and will post my progress here!


----------



## chrome-187

cool, what color ds fans you goin with?


----------



## Vamo

I've decided to replace the stock fans with two 120mm Aerocool "Sharks" Blue LED, Blue is the colour scheme i'm going to go with overall.

Fans I plan to install on the bottom of the case have no LED's, I opted to go more for the reduced noise of the Aerocool DS Series 120mm, which are blue and black rubber/plastic,

Have had a look at the watercooler you linked, If all goes well i think i will probably try the same set-up as yourself, I'm just going to get the parts bit by bit, I'll run the comp with the 4 additional fans for now which will make a massive difference compared to my current Vibox Warrior case which has one intake 120mm fan and one rear 140mm exhaust.


----------



## Vegas82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vamo*
> 
> I've decided to replace the stock fans with two 120mm Aerocool "Sharks" Blue LED, Blue is the colour scheme i'm going to go with overall.
> 
> Fans I plan to install on the bottom of the case have no LED's, I opted to go more for the reduced noise of the Aerocool DS Series 120mm, which are blue and black rubber/plastic,
> 
> Have had a look at the watercooler you linked, If all goes well i think i will probably try the same set-up as yourself, I'm just going to get the parts bit by bit, I'll run the comp with the 4 additional fans for now which will make a massive difference compared to my current Vibox Warrior case which has one intake 120mm fan and one rear 140mm exhaust.


I too am building a new system, CM Storm Trooper and nothing but DS fans, the blue and black ds fans you speak of have LEDs in them(blue to be specific). The ones that don't have LEDs are the black and grey fans. IMO, you should have just gone DS all the way. Less noise and better airflow/static pressure.

Going blue with my lighting as well. XSPC EX280 D5 vario kit, i7 4790k, MSI P97-GD65, G.Skill Ripjaws X PC233 16GB(8GBx2), Gigabyte GTX 660 Ti(for now), Samsung 840 Pro 128GB SSD, 1TB WD Caviar Black HHD, Corsair AX750, 3x 140mm DS Blue fans, 4x 120mm DS blue fans.

Still saving up for a couple components but I hope to have this finished by the middle of August.


----------



## hasseman

I have a Coolermaster Hyper 212 EVO cpu cooler.
Yesterday i installed 2 new 120m fans to the cooler.
2x Coolermaster Jetflo (red LED).
There are some special screws on the jetflo fan with a higher "head" then usual fan screys.
The bigger head was a problem. I could not secure the fans to the cooler because of the screws.
So i needed a diffrent solution.
The solution was 4 black "ty-fast" instead of the screws.
Does anyone knows if there is a better way to secure the fans on the cooler.
I really want those fans because the noise level is mutch lower because the fans are mutch more efficient than the orginalfans.


----------



## Mega Man

paperclip... or better cooler


----------



## NASzi

jkuhn we seem to consistently purchase the same cases at the same time, I love my stryker but i'm thinking about getting something new. any ideas?


----------



## Mega Man

Case Labs! only upgrade i would do from the trooper !


----------



## Vamo

Hey guys!

So the case arrived and I spent Sunday switching everything over and wiring it up all nice and tidy as well as installing the four new fans.

Have to say it looks great and is so quiet with the DS series fans, my GPU temp has dropped from around 82 degrees to a Max of 53 so far. Which is amazing.

I have a few quick questions though as whilst doing the swap over I wasn't able to Suss these out.

1 - how do I get the LED controller button atop the case to operate my new fans. The stock fans had two connections, one for thenfan controller and one for the led controller. The Aero Cool Ds fans only have a single connection for the fan controller to connect to.

2 - I have my fan controller connected to the two side cage fans and the rear and top exhaust fans. How can I also get the controller to operate the bottom mounted fans?

Cheers again guys


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> jkuhn we seem to consistently purchase the same cases at the same time, I love my stryker but i'm thinking about getting something new. any ideas?


BURN!









I'm not thinking of getting a new case anytime soon, I guess it's up to you. I don't know what you need, or what style of case you'd prefer.

I like the fact that CaseLabs is customizable, but I don't like their looks and definitely not the price.


----------



## JackYaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vamo*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> So the case arrived and I spent Sunday switching everything over and wiring it up all nice and tidy as well as installing the four new fans.
> 
> Have to say it looks great and is so quiet with the DS series fans, my GPU temp has dropped from around 82 degrees to a Max of 53 so far. Which is amazing.
> 
> I have a few quick questions though as whilst doing the swap over I wasn't able to Suss these out.
> 
> 1 - how do I get the LED controller button atop the case to operate my new fans. The stock fans had two connections, one for thenfan controller and one for the led controller. The Aero Cool Ds fans only have a single connection for the fan controller to connect to.
> 
> 2 - I have my fan controller connected to the two side cage fans and the rear and top exhaust fans. How can I also get the controller to operate the bottom mounted fans?
> 
> Cheers again guys


Re. the LED fans, I think you need special CM ones for that. The CM fans come with an additional 2 pin cable to allow LED on/off. I think some Bitfenix have the same, but no idea if these will work with the LED on/off from the case controller.

Re. the bottom fans, I believe if you get a 3 pin splitter you can connect the additional fans. I think the limit is no more than 1A per fan channel to the controller.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackYaz*
> 
> Re. the LED fans, I think you need special CM ones for that. The CM fans come with an additional 2 pin cable to allow LED on/off. *I think some Bitfenix have the same, but no idea if these will work with the LED on/off from the case controller.*
> 
> Re. the bottom fans, I believe if you get a 3 pin splitter you can connect the additional fans. I think the limit is no more than 1A per fan channel to the controller.


They won't. It's been asked several times, the Bitfenix ones have power on that cable and will damage the Trooper/Stryker's controller unless you use a relay to split the circuts.


----------



## JackYaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> They won't. It's been asked several times, the Bitfenix ones have power on that cable and will damage the Trooper/Stryker's controller unless you use a relay to split the circuts.


Thought as much! Glad I didn't try it!


----------



## Marc Abian

I know this is late, but I split the LED leads to power two CM trooper/stryker fan LEDs each.

I just used EL Wire two-way splitters. They work pretty good, but you have to flip them over and force them carefully into the female end upside down.

They don't flicker, and there is no reduction in visible light. I cannot speak to the merits of trying to run more than two on each lead though.


----------



## edesart

Just joined.









CM Storm Trooper - Gaming Full Tower Computer Case with Handle and External 2.5" Drive Dock with Side Panel Window

Rosewill CAPSTONE-750 750W Continuous @ 50°C, Intel Haswell Ready, 80 PLUS GOLD, ATX12V

ASRock Z97 Extreme4 LGA 1150 Intel Z97 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

Intel Core i5-4670K Haswell Quad-Core 3.4GHz LGA 1150 84W Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics BX80646I54670K.

CORSAIR Hydro Series H80i High Performance Water/Liquid CPU Cooler

G.SKILL Trident X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2666 (PC3 21300) Desktop Memory Model F3-2666C11D-8GTXD

ASUS ROG STRIKER-GTX760-P-4GD5 GeForce GTX 760 4GB 256-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

SanDisk Ultra Plus SDSSDHP-256G-G25 2.5" 256GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive

Western Digital WD Blue WD10EZEX 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive Bare Drive - OEM

Fantom Drives 3TB USB 3.0 / eSATA Professional Aluminum External Hard Drive GFP3000EU3

Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64-bit - OEM

LITE-ON DVD Burner SATA Model iHAS124-14

I'm staring at the case. The parts arrive Monday because of the holiday.


----------



## kylehatton

I'll update when I get home with a picture of everything built in, just at work now bored so I figured I'd post and request membership. Also I'd like to know if there is a premise bracket to mount a 360 rad up front? I'm going to add all my fans first (jetflo 120) before I go water cooled and I want to do 3 up front, 2 up top and my current closed cpu loop on back.


----------



## JackYaz

I have just completed the form, specs and pics below!

Bought and built:

CPU: Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor
CPU Cooler: Phanteks PH-TC14PE_BK 78.1 CFM CPU Cooler
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming G1 ATX LGA1150 Motherboard
Memory: Corsair Vengeance LP 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
Storage: Western Digital Red 4TB 3.5" 5900RPM Internal Hard Drive
Storage: Western Digital BLACK SERIES 4TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX Titan Black 6GB Superclocked Video Card
Case: Cooler Master Storm Trooper ATX Full Tower Case)
Power Supply: Corsair 1200W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply
Optical Drive: Asus DRW-24F1ST DVD/CD Writer
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 (OEM) (64-bit)
Monitor: BenQ GL2460HM 60Hz 24.0" Monitor
Other: Ducky DK-9008 Shine 3 Mechanical Keyboard Brown Cherry MX Switch - Blue LED BackLight

Still to buy when funds allow:
Monitor: BenQ GL2460HM 60Hz 24.0" Monitor (£120.47 @ Amazon UK)
Monitor: BenQ GL2460HM 60Hz 24.0" Monitor (£120.47 @ Amazon UK)
Storage: Western Digital Red 4TB 3.5" 5900RPM Internal Hard Drive (£113.99 @ Aria PC)
Storage: Western Digital Red 4TB 3.5" 5900RPM Internal Hard Drive (£113.99 @ Aria PC)
Storage: Western Digital Red 4TB 3.5" 5900RPM Internal Hard Drive (£113.99 @ Aria PC)
Memory: Corsair Vengeance LP 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory (£122.59 @ Scan.co.uk)


----------



## JackYaz




----------



## Yazan

Hey guys how can i get my storm trooper top light like this?what should i buy from ebay/amazon...etc


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yazan*
> 
> Hey guys how can i get my storm trooper top light like this?what should i buy from ebay/amazon...etc


As far as I kow it was simply done by putting led strips under the plastic cover.


----------



## The Pug

Looked alittle around (bored at work xP), your GPU can be watercooled, but looks like it's only with universal blocks. That means that you need to add heatsinks to the ram and other parts on the graphics card that needs cooling.
Gigabyte doesn't seem to be the most suported GPU's when it comes to WC








I use an universal block on my Gigabyte card aswell.

EKWB got some good waterblocks (my opinion atleast, I use them in my build), they have a little tool to find the right one for you http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/

Hope you find what you need and looking forward to seeing pictures of your final build! (Or midway build!)

Ment to quote a post, did on next page


----------



## The Pug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vamo*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> First of let me say, what a fantastic thread, full of information and images that has helped me decide that I most definitely will be purchasing a CM Strom Trooper case WITH water-cooling system.
> 
> However, I have been reading all your technical informations, and digging around on the internet for information prior to buying this as it seems very daunting, I am no novice to building computers but i AM a novice when it comes to water-cooling and such.
> 
> So I hope you guys don't mind but I'd like to ask some questions and get your advice and input so I don;t waste money buying the wrong parts! You have no idea how grateful I am in advance!
> 
> So the reasoning behind my wish to switch over to a better cooled case is that whilst idle, my GPU runs at around 67-70 degrees, and whilst gaming, my GPU runs at around 86 degrees, which I feel is far too high! (and that;s running the one 140mm side fan and my GPU's 3 fan's at 100% when it hits 80 degrees or higher)
> 
> The GPU i currently am using is this: - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gigabyte-Nvidia-PCI-E-Graphics-Card/dp/B00D3ES1Q0/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1403549899&sr=8-3&keywords=nvidia+windforce
> 
> The Motherboard I have is this - http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3908#ov
> 
> CPU - AMD FX 4300 Quad Core processor 3.80GHZ
> 
> Now the CM Storm Trooper i am looking to buy comes with the water-cooling system pre-installed - https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-040-TL
> 
> My first question would be, that case linked above, does it have everything I would NEED to cool my CPU and GPU? From what I can make out of it, It only comes with the CPU water-cooling block
> 
> My second would be, could my GPU even BE water-cooled with so many fans attached to it? Or am I better to forget the water-cooling idea, and just buy a CM Storm Trooper case and install additional fans in the side/front facing hard-drive bays?
> 
> Could, if I forgot about the water-cooling, mount a radiator to the top and run it from the on-board fan controller? Or would it be better to mount some different type of fan up there if I was just going purely down the fan's route?
> 
> That's all that's come to mind right now, my brain has fried a bit from reading all of the information, I am sure once i read some responses more questions will come up
> 
> Thanks very much for your time and sorry for my noobiness in this situation but it's costly stuff and i wan't to get it spot on
> 
> Cheers


Looked alittle around (bored at work xP), your GPU can be watercooled, but looks like it's only with universal blocks. That means that you need to add heatsinks to the ram and other parts on the graphics card that needs cooling.
Gigabyte doesn't seem to be the most suported GPU's when it comes to WC








I use an universal block on my Gigabyte card aswell.

EKWB got some good waterblocks (my opinion atleast, I use them in my build), they have a little tool to find the right one for you http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/

Hope you find what you need and looking forward to seeing pictures of your final build! (Or midway build!)


----------



## Yazan

what's the Dimensions/talls of glowing sticks?and how i can get one! please i need some help


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yazan*
> 
> what's the Dimensions/talls of glowing sticks?and how i can get one! please i need some help


I'm not sure what you mean. Are you asking about CCFL tubes? If so, I'd reccommend getting led strips instead, unless you want CCFLs for a specific reason (for example if you have UV-reactive components in your case). CCFLs need inverters and more power, and they don't last long.

As for the length, the Trooper/Stryker has more than enough room for the normal 30cm tubes.

EDIT: Here's an example of a dying CCFL:



Sorry about the poor quality image, I'm too lazy to fetch one of my DSLRs.


----------



## Yazan

okay i dont know how to mod the lighting like this! is there any video that show us how to mod the top roof lighting?i'll get led strips! but what model/company should i get?i want it to match the storm trooper default led fans to led strips! #Newbie


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yazan*
> 
> okay i dont know how to mod the lighting like this! is there any video that show us how to mod the top roof lighting?i'll get led strips! but what model/company should i get?i want it to match the storm trooper default led fans to led strips! #Newbie


I can't remember exactly how that was done, but it was done with led strips.

If I remember right, that was done by cutting the strips to the desired length, and glueing them to the bottom of the plastic cover so the leds point down. That way you get evenly reflected light escaping from the vents, without the very bright spots you'll get if they point directly at the vents.


----------



## kylehatton

A couple better pictures of the set up. I'll update my build list tonight. I'm debating taking the plunge and water cooling everything or going for an SLI set up.


----------



## helix777

Does anyone know the dimensions of the side panel? I am looking for completely plain and flat side panel that I intend to modify.


----------



## kylehatton

Regarding modding, has anyone been able to mod the fan controller for PWM fans at all? I just got 6 jetflo 120's now all connected through a swiftech 8 fan sata hub but I'm running the speed off my CPU fan header.l with command center. I like the functionality of the fan controller and wonder if there's a way around this?


----------



## helix777

I contacted Cooler Master to find the dimensions of the side panel. These are the dimensions in case others wanted to do custom side panel work as well.
523 x 695 x 12 mm (20.94" x 27.36" x 0.47")
On the stock panel there is a bulge and the bulge is currently 12mm distance.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackYaz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Reminds me a lot of my current build, except for cable management. Bit Fenix fans, Phanteks CPU cooler, Corsair AX1200i PSU, nice components you have there.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yazan*
> 
> okay i dont know how to mod the lighting like this! is there any video that show us how to mod the top roof lighting?i'll get led strips! but what model/company should i get?i want it to match the storm trooper default led fans to led strips! #Newbie
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/lightbox/post/17240891/id/875304

Look at Darkside LED strips. They make them in lengths of 5.5", 7", and 12" I know of, maybe even more. Plus they have at least one type that has UV LEDs if that's what you are going for. I'm sure LEDs strips with LEDs pointed down could be either 3M taped on or using sticky velcro strips to hold them in place. This is a very simple mod to do and I bet you could probably get LED strips that are powered by 2-pin connectors so that your LED on/off button could power them.

Here is what I did with EL wire on those 3 mesh vents. It's not even close to being as bright as LEDs like you are wanting, but I was going for a different look.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## JackYaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Reminds me a lot of my current build, except for cable management. Bit Fenix fans, Phanteks CPU cooler, Corsair AX1200i PSU, nice components you have there.


As in my cable management is bad lol? I couldn't find many more places to hide wires XD


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackYaz*
> 
> As in my cable management is bad lol? I couldn't find many more places to hide wires XD


Took me quite a while to get my cables sorted out to the point where they are now and to be honest, I'm still not pleased with my own management. I do plan to get a power supply cover sometime in the distant future and I'm also wanting to make my power cables to graphic cards and motherboard look a bit cleaner too. I was going to do some cable sewing on these power cables, but then something else caught my eye and I plan to go that route instead, but for now, I'm going to keep it a secret.

One tip I can give you that will help if you choose to do so is to place cables behind the motherboard. This can help especially for those cables with connections at the bottom of the motherboard as you can hopefully see from this picture. Of course, this would require you to have to remove the motherboard, route all these cables, and reinstall the motherboard, but I think it is worth it.



On a side note, I used a black sharpie on the Phanteks lettering on my fans to make them stand out more. Just thought I'd mention it in case you might want to do the same.


----------



## Vegas82

This is what I've done so far.

CPU: i7 4790k OC'd to 4.8Ghz
RAM: G.Skill Ripjawz X 2133 8GB
GPU: Gigabyte GTX 660 Ti 2GB 2-way Sli
Mobo: MSI Z97-GD65
CPU Cooling: XSPC Raystorm, Alphacool ST30 280mm, XSPC Dual bay res/D5 combo
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro
HDD: WD Caviar Black 1TB
PSU: Corsair AX750
Fans: 3x Aerocool DS Blue 140mm, 4x Aerocool DS Blue 120MM


----------



## kylehatton

Finally got to re-managing my power cables and created a mesh mount for triple fans up front. Going to send in the design for the Acrylic fan covers as well as the PSU shroud soon. 
Gotta trim down the wire also.


----------



## PcMarine52

Heres my moddest Stryker Rig Specs in signature


----------



## kylehatton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcMarine52*
> 
> Heres my moddest Stryker Rig Specs in signature


That's nice! I'm assuming you turn off all those LED's when gaming. That would be blinding.


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcMarine52*
> 
> Heres my moddest Stryker Rig Specs in signature
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice lookin rig PC!


----------



## PcMarine52

thanks nazi i love yours to man


----------



## PcMarine52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kylehatton*
> 
> That's nice! I'm assuming you turn off all those LED's when gaming. That would be blinding.


nah there camera makes them seem much brighter more deep in person so not really distracting


----------



## PcMarine52

I have a serious question to any owners of the windowed side panel what do you guys use to clean the glass without scratching the plexiglass ... I already have to order a new panel or plexiglass because I tried to clean with a microfiber tack cloth and it scratched the living he'll out of it so let me know ty


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Must have been a strangely scratchy cloth, I've always used a microfiber cloth and never had any issues.


----------



## psulover

Help!

I finally got my build up. However, there is a problem.









The RIGHT USB 3.0 port on the front I/O is working. However, the LEFT USB 3.0 is NOT working. I have tried plugging the other two usb 2.0 ports and everything works.

There is only one usb 3.0 header correct?

Does anyone experience this problem? If so, any fix?

CM supports is telling to to request a "IO Panel Assembly" on the request part page of CM Support. Not sure if this is the correct part. There is also a IO Panel PCB as well.


----------



## Grip3r

Hi guys! I get my trooper few days ago. I want to install red leds in my case. And i have question about on/off switch. Can I connect 2x30cm led stripe to cm storm trooper on/off led switch? Will it work?


----------



## Mega Man

to the above there is a search function.

1a max on output

5v output iirc

not advised, you can easily use a relay though
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Must have been a strangely scratchy cloth, I've always used a microfiber cloth and never had any issues.


----------



## deactivated

Dudes,

Corsair AF 140mm quiet edition fans are 50% off today.
My question is. Can i use 2 og ever 3 of them as front fans if i use double-tape??


----------



## kylehatton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeeman*
> 
> Dudes,
> 
> Corsair AF 140mm quiet edition fans are 50% off today.
> My question is. Can i use 2 og ever 3 of them as front fans if i use double-tape??


You should be able to fit 3 140s in there. I did 3 120s and still have about 3 inches to spare to the top of the front. Regarding using double sided tape.... That's actually a damn good idea and now I wish I would have done that instead of making a bracket for my 120s.... Would have been a hell of a lot easier. Order some really strong 3m stuff they use for automotive off amazon to mount them. I used it to mount my old cars custom euro plate to my jeep and it holds strong even on highway speeds.


----------



## unlimited

Can i fit this rad in stryker case http://www.frozencpu.com/products/23382/ex-wat-303/XSPC_Raystorm_RX240_V3_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_D5_Variant_Pump_Included_and_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g59c683s2174 thank you!


----------



## Mega Man

yes


----------



## psulover

I am looking to install TWO additional bottom case fans(where the SSD CAGE and the Tool Box are located) with Cougar Dual X. Does installing two additional fans reduces temperature and is it worth while?


----------



## Mega Man

airflow tends to be build dependent


----------



## Nickos

Hi,

does anybody know if the xdock in cm storm trooper supports SATA 3 (6Gbps)?
I want to use xdock to connect an SSD (sometimes boot an OS installed in it)
without loss in performance.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickos*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> does anybody know if the xdock in cm storm trooper supports SATA 3 (6Gbps)?
> I want to use xdock to connect an SSD (sometimes boot an OS installed in it)
> without loss in performance.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I can't see why not. It's basically just a SATA/power connector and bracket to slide the drive in.


----------



## ezeien9

Hello everyone! Brand new here and what better way to start off than by joining this club! I just ordered my new gaming rig from Xoticpc and look very forward to seeing it in all its beauty WITH the Cooler Master Stryker case. Can't stress how much I am in love with this beautiful case. Anyways! I would like to share with you all of the details and specs of the rig i just purchased! I WANNA HEAR SOME INPUT!







i spent countless hours putting this together and I think it's going to come out into a well rounded piece of gaming machinery! Here we go!

CASE: CoolerMaster Stryker [White w/ Side Panel Window] DUH!










CPU: Intel® Core i7-4790K (4.00-4.40GHz) (22nm, 8MB cache) (Quad-Core CPU) yummy OC time!

CPU COOLING: Corsair H105 Liquid CPU Cooler

GPU: NVIDIA® GeForce GTX 780Ti (Overclocked and w/ IC Diamond) <3<3

MB: ASUS R.O.G. MAXIMUS VII HERO (red LEDs) OC here we come!

RAM: 16GB DDR3 1600MHz (8GBx2 DIMMS) Corsair Vengeance Series

PSU: 1000W EVGA SuperNOVA 1000 G2 Gold Power Supply (w/ red braided cabling to match







)

HDD: 1TB 7200RPM

SSD: 120GB Samsung 840 Evo

Optical Drive: Blu-Ray Player + DVD Writer/Reader

Red LED strip

and other little purchase goodies from XoticPC.

PICS WILL BE UP ASAP!

Can't wait until I can bust this thing open and start cranking it..... things are about to get very overclocky. First upgrades to come when I don't have a huge hole in my wallet will be to swap out the stock fans with some nice Corsair LED fans but these will work for now! Let me know what you all think!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nickos*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> does anybody know if the xdock in cm storm trooper supports SATA 3 (6Gbps)?
> I want to use xdock to connect an SSD (sometimes boot an OS installed in it)
> without loss in performance.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see why not. It's basically just a SATA/power connector and bracket to slide the drive in.
Click to expand...

correct and sata 2/3 cables are the same as well


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezeien9*
> 
> Hello everyone! Brand new here and what better way to start off than by joining this club! I just ordered my new gaming rig from Xoticpc and look very forward to seeing it in all its beauty WITH the Cooler Master Stryker case. Can't stress how much I am in love with this beautiful case. Anyways! I would like to share with you all of the details and specs of the rig i just purchased! I WANNA HEAR SOME INPUT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i spent countless hours putting this together and I think it's going to come out into a well rounded piece of gaming machinery! Here we go!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> CASE: CoolerMaster Stryker [White w/ Side Panel Window] DUH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU: Intel® Core i7-4790K (4.00-4.40GHz) (22nm, 8MB cache) (Quad-Core CPU) yummy OC time!
> 
> CPU COOLING: Corsair H105 Liquid CPU Cooler
> 
> GPU: NVIDIA® GeForce GTX 780Ti (Overclocked and w/ IC Diamond) <3<3
> 
> MB: ASUS R.O.G. MAXIMUS VII HERO (red LEDs) OC here we come!
> 
> RAM: 16GB DDR3 1600MHz (8GBx2 DIMMS) Corsair Vengeance Series
> 
> PSU: 1000W EVGA SuperNOVA 1000 G2 Gold Power Supply (w/ red braided cabling to match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> HDD: 1TB 7200RPM
> 
> SSD: 120GB Samsung 840 Evo
> 
> Optical Drive: Blu-Ray Player + DVD Writer/Reader
> 
> Red LED strip
> 
> and other little purchase goodies from XoticPC.
> 
> PICS WILL BE UP ASAP!
> 
> Can't wait until I can bust this thing open and start cranking it..... things are about to get very overclocky. First upgrades to come when I don't have a huge hole in my wallet will be to swap out the stock fans with some nice Corsair LED fans but these will work for now! Let me know what you all think!


Welcome to ocn!







If you need to know something about that CPU, feel free to check the Devil's Canyon club in my sig.


----------



## psulover

So... will adding two additional 120mm fan(at the bottom-where the ssd cage located) help with the cooling of the case? Has anyone done a test to see if there is an significant improvement?

My build is just a standard with 4770k with Evo 212 heatsink with one HDD and one optical drive. All four original fans are used at max speed.

I will be using two Cougar 120mm dual x fans.

Thanks


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psulover*
> 
> So... will adding two additional 120mm fan(at the bottom-where the ssd cage located) help with the cooling of the case? Has anyone done a test to see if there is an significant improvement?
> 
> My build is just a standard with 4770k with Evo 212 heatsink with one HDD and one optical drive. All four original fans are used at max speed.
> 
> I will be using two Cougar 120mm dual x fans.
> 
> Thanks


If it doesn't help with cooling, I'd still recommend getting at least one fan in there, as it'll help give a positive pressure to control dust.


----------



## Descadent

is it just me or is the stock rear fan hardly push any air out?

good decision to switch it out with an af140?


----------



## Mega Man

or get a real static pressure fan ( IE a 120mm rad fan )


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> is it just me or is the stock rear fan hardly push any air out?
> 
> good decision to switch it out with an af140?


The stock fans are pretty crappy all around. They are relatively quiet, but they don't push all that much air. They are Cooler Master Blade Masters.

It may be worth swapping as you note; I use a pair of AF 140s for my top intake. Ideally, try to get something with good static pressure, like Gentle Typhoons or another good radiator fan.

My current setup
- Hard drive bays 2x 1850 rpm Gentle Typhoon (intake)
- Bottom 2 fans 2x 1850 rpm Gentle Typhoon (intake)
- Top 2 fans 2x 1200 rpm Corsair AF 140 (exhuast)
- Side 2 fans 2x 1850 rpm Gentle Typhoon (exhaust)
- Rear 1 fan 1x 1850 rpm Gentle Typhoon (exhaust)

You may want to play around with your setup though. Sometimes top exhaust works better as does sometimes reversing the hard drive cages. I'd use the side fans exhaust though if you have axial-type GPU coolers.

Right now I am waiting for a set of Delta 2000 rpm AFBs to come in to swap out the AF140s though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickos*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> does anybody know if the xdock in cm storm trooper supports SATA 3 (6Gbps)?
> I want to use xdock to connect an SSD (sometimes boot an OS installed in it)
> without loss in performance.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Unfortunately, it's a SATA 2 IIRC. At least it was back when I bought the case.

I think so is the front header at the top of the case. You'll have to use a motherboard port if you want SATA 3 to be 100% sure.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Don't own one....
> 
> But long story short 290 CFX ran 10°c cooler in the Storm Stryker compared to my Corsair 600T.
> 
> Color me impressed


Question:
What was your fan set up? And were the GPUs reference cooler or axial?


----------



## Descadent

I got h100i in push as top exhaust right now and stock rear and stock front intake.

Not sure I want to make front intake side exhaust. Then I I'll have no intake at all


----------



## unimatrixzero

Its probably best that you push the cool air into the case intake from the front and exhaust out the back.. I have used this configuration for years and it works just great..


----------



## Descadent

that's how it is now just the rear fan i swear doesn't push out hardly any air and with 290x vapor-x's there is a lot of hot air being dumped in the case


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Its probably best that you push the cool air into the case intake from the front and exhaust out the back.. I have used this configuration for years and it works just great..


Welcome back trooper!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> that's how it is now just the rear fan i swear doesn't push out hardly any air and with 290x vapor-x's there is a lot of hot air being dumped in the case


That's why I recommend using the side fans as exhaust. Air be sucked into the GPU from the axial coolers, heat up as it passes the heatsinks, hit the PCB, and be dumped towards the upper edge of the GPU.

If you put the side fans as intake: Hot air from the GPU and cool air from outside will mix, creating a hot spot
If you put the side fans as exhaust: Hot air from the GPU will be exhausted out of the case

See this video to see how axial GPU coolers work:






Air goes in, passes the heatsink, hits the PCB, and then goes to the top of the GPU, which in a case would be towards the side of the case.

Less intake just means a bit more dust due to negative pressure, which isn't a big deal. It just means you have to de-dust your case a bit more often. If the rear fan is not pushing out much air all that means is that you have less negative pressure.

But overall you want front intake, bottom intake, top and rear exhaust. As far as air cooling cases go, this case is one of the top air cooling cases, with a set of custom fans and when you set it up right.


----------



## Phantasia

Hi Guys,

I've tried to find an answer for this around here, but couldn't...

Is it normal for the HDD Activity LED to be so weak and almost unnoticeable? I mean I have to get close to it to notice it blinking, the power one, actually is visible in daylight even. While the HDD one, even in the dark, I have to get close to it, to notice it.

Rgds.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantasia*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've tried to find an answer for this around here, but couldn't...
> 
> Is it normal for the HDD Activity LED to be so weak and almost unnoticeable? I mean I have to get close to it to notice it blinking, the power one, actually is visible in daylight even. While the HDD one, even in the dark, I have to get close to it, to notice it.
> 
> Rgds.


I don't know about the Trooper, but on my Stryker it's the same as yours. So I guess it's normal.


----------



## techjesse

My spare Rig








CM Storm Trooper
i7 4770K cpu, Gigabyte Z87X-OC mobo, Kingston Beast ram, GIGABYTE Radeon R9 280X CrossFire , Cooler Master Nepton 280L with 280mm Radiator and 2 JetFlo 140mm Fans

Or QuadFire


----------



## OdinValk

There was a reason i didnt set my front fans facing out towards the front and blowing air in.. i believe it had something to do with the drive cables being in the way.. but maybe i should try again because i am getting WAY too much dust in the case as of late


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcMarine52*
> 
> I have a serious question to any owners of the windowed side panel what do you guys use to clean the glass without scratching the plexiglass ... I already have to order a new panel or plexiglass because I tried to clean with a microfiber tack cloth and it scratched the living he'll out of it so let me know ty


just realized you posted this, I actually learned my lesson with this issue with my Storm Enforcer. I actually never wipe my window with any type of cloth, I just make damn sure never to get any finger prints or dirt on it so I never have to clean it : )


----------



## IamThePancake

Hello everyone! I'm here to show you all my CM Storm Trooper rig. Nothing looks more impressive than one of these towers with tacky floral wallpaper behind it. I still have to do more with routing various fan cables. I've enjoyed tinkering the case, and want to find more ways to mod it. I was thinking about attaching a leftover 92mm fan to the free PCI brackets with zip ties. I appreciate suggestions.


----------



## kylehatton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psulover*
> 
> I am looking to install TWO additional bottom case fans(where the SSD CAGE and the Tool Box are located) with Cougar Dual X. Does installing two additional fans reduces temperature and is it worth while?


What's your current set up look like? It could just be over kill and not worth it if you already have 6 other fans.


----------



## Dry Bonez

Ok.
i Will Pay someone to make me that or tell me where i can find one.i need this in my life. i need it badly. I am not a modder or handyman.NO experience at all.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> Ok.
> i Will Pay someone to make me that or tell me where i can find one.i need this in my life. i need it badly. I am not a modder or handyman.NO experience at all.


He just cut out the part that stands out on the side panel, and installed a larger window with some rubber around it to finish it off. It doesn't seem that hard, although whoever does it will need some cutting skills.

Or do you mean the interior?


----------



## deactivated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> Ok.
> i Will Pay someone to make me that or tell me where i can find one.i need this in my life. i need it badly. I am not a modder or handyman.NO experience at all.


that must be the cleanest looking stryker ive ever seen.


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeeman*
> 
> that must be the cleanest looking stryker ive ever seen.


Heck yea man!!! that thing is super duper clean.i need that side panel in my life right now.lol But on a serious not.i will PAY someone,idc who it is,to make me one like that. as i said before,i am NOT a handyman and have no idea how to mod or anything of that nature. although i COULD learn


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> Heck yea man!!! that thing is super duper clean.i need that side panel in my life right now.lol But on a serious not.i will PAY someone,idc who it is,to make me one like that. as i said before,i am NOT a handyman and have no idea how to mod or anything of that nature. although i COULD learn


If you do it yourself, the most important thing is to *take your time*. If you rush the job, it'll show. Trust me, that was my mistake when I re-painted my old Storm Enforcer white.


----------



## NASzi

RIP Enforcers :`(


----------



## JKuhn

Mine is still standing in my room, waiting for me to do something with it.


----------



## Descadent

so something i should have done over a year ago but i finally replaced my fans. two sp120 led's in the front and an af140 in the rear... dropped my two 290x vapor-x's temps almost 10 degrees at idle and load.


----------



## Al-Dazzlez

Uh..sorry for being the noob that I am, but what GPU's are you guys using? (Ive always wanted to know what company makes the standard GE Force GTX on the side cos in Australia, it is very hard to find that kinda thing, all we get are palit, EVGA and gigabyte cards and some MSI's, yours looks like a standard nVidia card - where I live anyway - )
By the way I am asking about the GPU's that have Nvidia GE force GTX on the side


----------



## Mega Man

meh ill take my quad 7970s or 290xs they eat nvidia in high res !


----------



## Descadent

yup
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al-Dazzlez*
> 
> Uh..sorry for being the noob that I am, but what GPU's are you guys using? (Ive always wanted to know what company makes the standard GE Force GTX on the side cos in Australia, it is very hard to find that kinda thing, all we get are palit, EVGA and gigabyte cards and some MSI's, yours looks like a standard nVidia card - where I live anyway - )
> By the way I am asking about the GPU's that have Nvidia GE force GTX on the side


use the quote button. no clue who you were talking to.


----------



## Al-Dazzlez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> yup
> use the quote button. no clue who you were talking to.


sorry, i did do that when I saw a build a few pages back, but when I pressed reply (on that post) it came out as a normal post, I thought i didn need to use the quote (sorry please do not kill me)
But the question was more open ended really, just wondering what GPU brand has Ge Force GTX in the side of the GPU (Cos as I sai earlier, ive only seen it online, never seen it in Australia on the shop floor)
EDIT: Just found who I was talking to via the thread pictures lol, it was IamThePancake


----------



## ezeien9

Could someone give me some input on this fan setup idea. I currently have all the stock fans that come with the case and want to replace them all. I was thinking of using a Corsair AF140 for the rear exhaust (my top mounted fans are on a Corsair H105 in a push exhaust config), then also replacing the front two fans that are now faced through the front to be replaced with 2 Corsair SP120's as intake. Then also thinking of added another AF140 on the bottom of the case as another intake bringing in more fresh air towards the GPU. Will this give me a slight positive pressure in the case? THANKS!


----------



## Mega Man

1 ditch any "airflow" fan you want static pressure

2 more in then out


----------



## ezeien9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1 ditch any "airflow" fan you want static pressure
> 
> 2 more in then out


so for intake, two SP120's at front of case plus one 140 at bottom, then for exhaust one 140 at the top back and the two that come with the H105... so my fans are balanced in this config.... is there any other place i could put another intake fan to make it 4:3? thanks for the input Mega Man!


----------



## Mega Man

mod it


----------



## DemolitionManHD

H
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killbuzzjrad*
> 
> Redid the loop and changed out the fans. Looks much better imo.
> 
> http://s1268.photobucket.com/user/Killbuzzjrad/media/Computer Mod/DSC_0063_zps3d93c3ed.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1268.photobucket.com/user/Killbuzzjrad/media/Computer Mod/DSC_0058_zps75cf6232.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1268.photobucket.com/user/Killbuzzjrad/media/Computer Mod/DSC_0061_zpsf55375ae.jpg.html


Hi,

What did you use to fit the rad in the front? I have a new Coolermaster 280L but cannot fit in the front.
Cannot fit on the top also, as will no longer be able to connect 4 and 8 pin power.

Cool build


----------



## pandamax2

Got this a couple of months ago and I love it..


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pandamax2*
> 
> Got this a couple of months ago and I love it..


Is there a reason why you have your fans facing the side? Unless you have intakes at the bottom, I'd reccommend rotating the cages because having a negative pressure will pull in more dust.


----------



## simi_id

Hello,

I've just bought a Storm Trooper, initially ordered Switch 810 but I read is too much plastic and trooper seemed more ruberized.
Anyway, my question is the power and hdd led are not visible at all from the side. If I am right above them I can slightly see them in red, else from the side nothing. Is this ok ? If not how can I fix it ?


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meh ill take my quad 7970s or 290xs they eat nvidia in high res !


Oh, wow! Quad 7970s.....








Since I replaced my Maximus V Extreme motherboard for a Maximus VI Formula, I can't go quad Crossfire







, but my 7970s are having an amazing threesome with each other. Gotta love PC porn!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IamThePancake*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


If I'm not mistaken, it appears you are rocking the NXZT Hue LED RGB controller. I liked mine a lot, but recently took it out in favor of using smaller LED strips in order to free up one of bays. It is a product I would recommend for someone wanting to mix things up a bit if they have an available bay. For it's cost and all it's features, it's awesome.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meh ill take my quad 7970s or 290xs they eat nvidia in high res !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, wow! Quad 7970s.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I replaced my Maximus V Extreme motherboard for a Maximus VI Formula, I can't go quad Crossfire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but my 7970s are having an amazing threesome with each other. Gotta love PC porn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IamThePancake*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, it appears you are rocking the NXZT Hue LED RGB controller. I liked mine a lot, but recently took it out in favor of using smaller LED strips in order to free up one of bays. It is a product I would recommend for someone wanting to mix things up a bit if they have an available bay. For it's cost and all it's features, it's awesome.
Click to expand...



here is an old pic, atm i just got sleeving supplies and the rig is apart

never took a pick of all 4 of my 290xs
( i actually have 5 of each 290x and 7970s )
but here is one with the block


----------



## agung79

Just put all my rad out of the case...


----------



## Mega Man

i did that too !~


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i did that too !~


something missing... you can see his rig megaman... triple 780 with one 27" monitor (or are lg already have 4k 27" monitor??







)... and one h105.... that really stupid rig....


----------



## Zeroplanetz

Photo bomb







Hello Peoples! I'm new here! I've been reading this forum thread for a while now though. I built my rig last September I believe lol. Anyways I used the Storm Trooper with no window. I plan on modding the case some like making a window above the side fans! Borrowing a Dremel tool soon. (If I can or should use that?) I love this case though. My first build and to me its huge and has some heft! My next addition will be a new CPU cooler for my fx8350. I just don't know what to do or get just yet. As well as some new fans to replace the stock ones in the case. I'm also not sure which way to go with those. So any opinions or thoughts would be great! Well wanted to say hi! and here's some photos of the beginning setup lol, I need to take new pictures.


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeroplanetz*
> 
> Hello Peoples! I'm new here! I've been reading this forum thread for a while now though. I built my rig last September I believe lol. Anyways I used the Storm Trooper with no window. I plan on modding the case some like making a window above the side fans! Borrowing a Dremel tool soon. (If I can or should use that?) I love this case though. My first build and to me its huge and has some heft! My next addition will be a new CPU cooler for my fx8350. I just don't know what to do or get just yet. As well as some new fans to replace the stock ones in the case. I'm also not sure which way to go with those. So any opinions or thoughts would be great! Well wanted to say hi! and here's some photos of the beginning setup lol, I need to take new pictures.


starting by choosing color... black red, all black, or other combination...
change fan with sp fan at hardisk bracket, and big cfm fan for in an out (fan with color that u choosing), better all fan is SP fan... for your future radiator







...
more intake than exhoust... so no dust going inside from gap or hole without dust filter

using big cpu heat sink or close loop water cooling or custom water cooling, n overclock that 8350 chips...

put some led lamp... white super bright led...

for dremel tool... it can cut that side panel n make some opening, buy rubber/grommet edging and cut some thin acrylic n screw to the side panel...
but it need some hardwork if you never done before... better find some local workshop and paid for it..


----------



## DEVIANTAUDIO

hi guys n girls im new to oc and was just saying hi and hope i can learn a thing or two ... here is a few pic of my rig atm ive still just got into pc pimpin so be fair lol i love the black and white look ... im a fan of the storm trooper in general ...... this were im at so far i know i cant oc. my cpu atm not sure if i should cranl out more from gpu since its factory oc your thoughts 


my rig is named DARKENED FROST OR WHITE NOISE copy righted to me lol !!! what do you think
sorry about the pics was in a hurry lol plus its unpluged i just installed 5 aero cool ds 120 fans, found out the my psu is not compatible with the sleeved kits well fully any way ; ( it also has rgb leds with sound activated uv too, plus i got some http://www.ebay.com/itm/111351819145 to the white on some bits inside that are being covered with acrylic in gloss white like psu and ssd bracket , maybe a custom bottom to not sure

im ordering some new parts atm more white sleeving and some more coolness and the kracken g10 for gpu ... what else ummm oh yeah modding the whole window side panel to tinted black with laser etching , + with its name when i decide DARKENED FROST OR WHITE NOISE


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEVIANTAUDIO*
> 
> hi guys n girls im new to oc and was just saying hi and hope i can learn a thing or two ... here is a few pic of my rig atm ive still just got into pc pimpin so be fair lol i love the black and white look ... im a fan of the storm trooper in general ...... this were im at so far i know i cant oc. my cpu atm not sure if i should cranl out more from gpu since its factory oc your thoughts
> 
> 
> my rig is named DARKENED FROST OR WHITE NOISE copy righted to me lol !!! what do you think
> sorry about the pics was in a hurry lol plus its unpluged i just installed 5 aero cool ds 120 fans, found out the my psu is not compatible with the sleeved kits well fully any way ; ( it also has rgb leds with sound activated uv too, plus i got some http://www.ebay.com/itm/111351819145 to the white on some bits inside that are being covered with acrylic in gloss white like psu and ssd bracket , maybe a custom bottom to not sure
> 
> im ordering some new parts atm more white sleeving and some more coolness and the kracken g10 for gpu ... what else ummm oh yeah modding the whole window side panel to tinted black with laser etching , + with its name when i decide DARKENED FROST OR WHITE NOISE


Welcome to ocn.









Please create a rig and place it in your sig, so we can see what you have. And yes, the contrasting black on white is one of the thing I like about this case.


----------



## Zeroplanetz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> starting by choosing color... black red, all black, or other combination...
> change fan with sp fan at hardisk bracket, and big cfm fan for in an out (fan with color that u choosing), better all fan is SP fan... for your future radiator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> more intake than exhoust... so no dust going inside from gap or hole without dust filter
> 
> using big cpu heat sink or close loop water cooling or custom water cooling, n overclock that 8350 chips...
> 
> put some led lamp... white super bright led...
> 
> for dremel tool... it can cut that side panel n make some opening, buy rubber/grommet edging and cut some thin acrylic n screw to the side panel...
> but it need some hardwork if you never done before... better find some local workshop and paid for it..


Thanks for the input! I was originally thinking of putting jetflo fans all around then decided against it because I'm sure at that point might be to noisy. But ill probably do red led or white led or just plain black for fans and then look at doing led strips inside.

Was looking at beQuiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 for the cooler. Then I was like why not try a closed loop after all. At least once anyways. So I became interested in the Nepton 280l then wondered if it would fit in the case with my Blu-ray drive and motherboard. Then upon looking more I found that CM is bringing updated Nepton versions to market at some point with more sizes. (Any info when they will be released would be great!)

I believe I may try the Dremel out. I can use tools and am not completely incompetent lol. Besides gotta learn some how right?


----------



## DEVIANTAUDIO

@JKuhn thanks , oh and i made a rig it was the first thing i did when i subscribed is it not coming up or something?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEVIANTAUDIO*
> 
> @JKuhn thanks , oh and i made a rig it was the first thing i did when i subscribed is it not coming up or something?


If you hold your mouse over your username (top-right or next to one of your posts) you'll see an option to edit your sig. Click that, and then you'll get an option to "show off" your rig.


----------



## Mega Man

see the rigbuilder link in my sig!


----------



## DEVIANTAUDIO

@Mega Man , thank you got it sorted now it should be coming up..


----------



## DEVIANTAUDIO

@JKuhn, thanks man


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> something missing... you can see his rig megaman... triple 780 with one 27" monitor (or are lg already have 4k 27" monitor??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )... and one h105.... that really stupid rig....


We all have to start somewhere. As we learn more and progress, most of us eventually make a few upgrades. Not all of us get everything right or perfect the first time.
That's my







about it.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEVIANTAUDIO*
> 
> @JKuhn, thanks man


I see your rig is listed twice in your sig, and also that in both all your parts are listed twice. I don't know how that last part happened, but I just thought I'd let you know.

Note: It seems I somehow forgot to submit this post.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> something missing... you can see his rig megaman... triple 780 with one 27" monitor (or are lg already have 4k 27" monitor??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )... and one h105.... that really stupid rig....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have to start somewhere. As we learn more and progress, most of us eventually make a few upgrades. Not all of us get everything right or perfect the first time.
> That's my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about it.
Click to expand...

walked in on the middle of the convo we were talking about someone who was throwing around things like " quadfiring titan zs " ( he had 3 and just ordered a fourth ) yet only had 3 780s in it ( rigbuilder), owning a exotic car dealership, largest ebay car dealership till 2007/ first ebay car dealership. and owned a toy store ..... also stated his pc would be worth 30k when he was done,

all very "humbly" i might add







i think he finally is no longer on ocn lets just say you can not see that part of the convo


----------



## DEVIANTAUDIO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> walked in on the middle of the convo we were talking about someone who was throwing around things like " quadfiring titan zs " ( he had 3 and just ordered a fourth ) yet only had 3 780s in it ( rigbuilder), owning a exotic car dealership, largest ebay car dealership till 2007/ first ebay car dealership. and owned a toy store ..... also stated his pc would be worth 30k when he was done,
> 
> all very "humbly" i might add
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think he finally is no longer on ocn lets just say you can not see that part of the convo


@MEGAMAN i dont see the piont of quad titans myself it sounds great but , its not that much better than twin 780 so ive read , this guy sounds like he has more money than brains... overkill lol


----------



## Mega Man

no... you cant quadfire 4 titan zs they are dual gpu

he was full of it


----------



## DEVIANTAUDIO

@MEGAMAN , ok well there you go , it makes me laugh when people do that, why come to a forum were its obvious people know your telling fibs lol , whats the point , if you like to lie go post it on facebook im sure his friends would of believed him >>.. ha ha


----------



## Mega Man

want more funnies?>

he "owned " this awesome system, using the RIVBE

did not know what these ment

2011, RIVE, RIVF, RIVBE....... the list goes on

but it is oke see my awesome overclock of 4.8ghz ( rare ) on my 4930/4960 ( IDR ) @ 1.375 v ( very super golden rare )

* inserts car pic * see i own these...

yea... he said that too


----------



## DEVIANTAUDIO

@megaman , lol @ that guy ....


----------



## cdmshannon

Hi All,

There are some really nice builds. I'm late to the party after finally getting rid of my old system and getting back into Gaming on the PC.

I would like to know, since I have this case... Can someone show me a simply way to install a 240mm water cooler in front of the Storm Trooper?
I've seen them in some pics here, but I would like to do the same. I'm not using a custom loop. I'm using the 240mm Seidon from Coolermaster.

Does someone have a list of supplies for an "easy" front installation?

Thanks


----------



## Mega Man

90deg brackets from ace, screws ( usually m3 but depends on rad )


----------



## DEVIANTAUDIO

started my first case mod today , im replacing the window with a tinted acrylic and grey mirror tint to see how it looks its getting done on the cnc mil and laser cutter ... pro job its exact copy of the window it will sit flush with the panel ,i cant wait ,........if you want one let me know i can hook you up with the cnc vector artwork i did so it can be cut out , you can take it to some one to do it , or i can hook you up with james my friend whom did it for me !! pictures soon.... 

AND SO IT BEGINS .... my pc modding adventure im making psu cover my self as well as ssd bracket cover in opal acrylic so light shines thru it .. and im getting some cool bits and pieces from mnpctech so cant wait ....

im saving my dollors for this..



or maybe i should wait for this i love this the SABRANCO

what do you guys thinks of the sabranco ?


----------



## xixou

The white mobo would look really great in the stryker.

I have a question on the top watercooling radiator of the stryker.

The coolermaster website mentions that the 200mm fan can be replaced by 2x120 or 2x140mm fans.

http://gaming.coolermaster.com/en/products/cases/stryker/

Would that mean that the new nzxt kraken x61 fits in ?

http://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/147-kraken-x61-liquid-cooler.html

The problem is that they don't mention that the coolermaster 2x140mm radiaotr is compatible, so ...

xixou


----------



## Natskyge

Hi so i am a soon to be trooper owner and i have two questions. 1: what's the height from the psu top to the mobo bottom? 2: the height from mobo top to case top?
Thanks in advance and i hope to join you guys soon.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> Hi so i am a soon to be trooper owner and i have two questions. 1: what's the height from the psu top to the mobo bottom? 2: the height from mobo top to case top?
> Thanks in advance and i hope to join you guys soon.


The space above the PSU depends, but from the top of my PSU to the bottom of the PCI bracket is approx. 1.5 cm, and the Trooper/Stryker has 9 slots in the bracket. I hope that's enough for you to determine the space you'll have. I can't check the top that easily, so someone else will have to answer that.


----------



## cdmshannon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 90deg brackets from ace, screws ( usually m3 but depends on rad )


Wanted to say thank you for the quick response.

1 more question...

Can anyone tell me which model XSPC kit will fit in the top.
I know without modification I cant do push/pull, and from what I'm reading although I can install 2x140mm fans, it seems like the 280mm Raystorm kit is out.

Can someone confirm and also let me know which Kit.. (looking for a complete kit

Thank You

I'm looking at these 4 kits:
http://www.amazon.com/XSPC-RayStorm-750-EX240-WaterCooling/dp/B00E3OK0AE/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1407716386&sr=8-3&keywords=xspc+raystorm+kit

http://www.amazon.com/XSPC-RayStorm-AX240-Water-Cooling/dp/B00DWXE0UI/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1407716386&sr=8-8&keywords=xspc+raystorm+kit

http://www.amazon.com/Raystorm-Extreme-Universal-Watercooling-Radiator/dp/B008GMDBWS/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1407716386&sr=8-9&keywords=xspc+raystorm+kit

http://www.amazon.com/XSPC-Raystorm-Universal-Cooling-Dead-Water/dp/B008P9XBJU/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1407716386&sr=8-10&keywords=xspc+raystorm+kit


----------



## Dry Bonez

Hey everyone. How's everyone doing? alright guys,i have some stuff i wana say and ask,so bare with me. i will start off by asking,can anyone make me a better side panel? i really want one with a bigger window,or can i order another case side panel and will it fit the stryker? has anyone tried this? another question i have is because i think i heard on here before about the stock fans and there led,i currently have them as front intake and they light up,will they lose light without plugging them to there source? speaking of the fans,can i install them,or ANY fan) WITHOUT the hdd as front intake? Reason i ask is because im aware of the fans being mounted onto the cage itself,but is it possible to install front fans without the cage? ok,cable management time, is anyone experience hard cable management with this case? i am not sure if it is the fact that i am probably doing it bad,but when i try closing the side with the side panel,its kinda hard and i have to push the wires in and force close it. Ohhh and another thing,lets say i do get some new front fans,can i control them with the built in fan controller that came with the stock fans and is it worthy? i currently have no fan controller except within the motherboard. for those wondering my specs,my specs are as followed
Z87 Asus deluxe
4670k w/ Noctua nh d14 which btw soon to be replaced with swiftech h220x
seasonic x 760w
gtx 580
2133 corsair vengeance pro 2133
storm stryker
I need to gather all of this info so that when i get my new cpu cooler,i want to do everything at the same time and not back track. thanks for reading and sorry if its not proper grammar.and sorry for the long message.please help out


----------



## DEVIANTAUDIO

@xixou , i think you will be fv=OpN736IsB4s[/VIDEO]ine, that should fit for sure, its just a height/thickness issue clearing the motherboard , it was even rumored you cant do push pull but you can, ive seen vids on it i will post it here once i find it again!! and their was no modding involved like the other vids no cutting the handle off !!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdmshannon*
> 
> Wanted to say thank you for the quick response.
> 
> 1 more question...
> 
> Can anyone tell me which model XSPC kit will fit in the top.
> I know without modification I cant do push/pull, and from what I'm reading although I can install 2x140mm fans, it seems like the 280mm Raystorm kit is out.
> 
> Can someone confirm and also let me know which Kit.. (looking for a complete kit
> 
> Thank You
> 
> I'm looking at these 4 kits:
> http://www.amazon.com/XSPC-RayStorm-750-EX240-WaterCooling/dp/B00E3OK0AE/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1407716386&sr=8-3&keywords=xspc+raystorm+kit
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/XSPC-RayStorm-AX240-Water-Cooling/dp/B00DWXE0UI/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1407716386&sr=8-8&keywords=xspc+raystorm+kit
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Raystorm-Extreme-Universal-Watercooling-Radiator/dp/B008GMDBWS/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1407716386&sr=8-9&keywords=xspc+raystorm+kit
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/XSPC-Raystorm-Universal-Cooling-Dead-Water/dp/B008P9XBJU/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1407716386&sr=8-10&keywords=xspc+raystorm+kit


they all will , as far i know their all 5 and 1/4 in bays it depends on if you want one bay or two for the xspc to fit in depending on which one you want but hey fit fine if you look in the forum pictures top right of this page you will see heaps of strykers with xspc kits also google ironside computers they film all there client builds ,xspc is there standard water cooling unit here is onehttps://www.youtube.com/watch?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdmshannon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 90deg brackets from ace, screws ( usually m3 but depends on rad )
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted to say thank you for the quick response.
> 
> 1 more question...
> 
> Can anyone tell me which model XSPC kit will fit in the top.
> I know without modification I cant do push/pull, and from what I'm reading although I can install 2x140mm fans, it seems like the 280mm Raystorm kit is out.
> 
> Can someone confirm and also let me know which Kit.. (looking for a complete kit
> 
> Thank You
> 
> I'm looking at these 4 kits:
> http://www.amazon.com/XSPC-RayStorm-750-EX240-WaterCooling/dp/B00E3OK0AE/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1407716386&sr=8-3&keywords=xspc+raystorm+kit
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/XSPC-RayStorm-AX240-Water-Cooling/dp/B00DWXE0UI/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1407716386&sr=8-8&keywords=xspc+raystorm+kit
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Raystorm-Extreme-Universal-Watercooling-Radiator/dp/B008GMDBWS/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1407716386&sr=8-9&keywords=xspc+raystorm+kit
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/XSPC-Raystorm-Universal-Cooling-Dead-Water/dp/B008P9XBJU/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1407716386&sr=8-10&keywords=xspc+raystorm+kit
Click to expand...

i just will tell you that i have used over 4 mobos, intel and amd in it, and never had issues with up tyo 45 mm thick rads,

to use this 45mm rad there are an alternate mounting for 120mm fans in the top, further from the mobo several times it was close, and everytime i could not access my 8pin


----------



## DEVIANTAUDIO

just a quick ? Has anyone here changed the led color of the power switch? on the stryker or even the trooper from red ,that is possible right ? im going to try and make it white


----------



## Mega Man

yes you have to desolder/resolder leds


----------



## DEVIANTAUDIO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yes you have to desolder/resolder leds


thanks mega man...


----------



## Al-Dazzlez

*Guys*
Just an open question, do you guys think its possible to replace the power button and the bottom front plate with one that has a custom logo? I'm kinda new to modding but always wanted to know this so I can start off a little small








But yeah; any ideas?
(oh and a friend might let me borrow his 3d printer off for something like this, not sure if it might help, but yeah, but as I said, he MIGHT)








PS: please dont eat me, I said Im new to this


----------



## Mega Man

possible yes, low level skill no, i would put it at med-high ( not saying you couldnt do it, just giving you an idea, )

the bottom would probably be easiest, peel off the stainless and put on your own


----------



## DEVIANTAUDIO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al-Dazzlez*
> 
> *Guys*
> Just an open question, do you guys think its possible to replace the power button and the bottom front plate with one that has a custom logo? I'm kinda new to modding but always wanted to know this so I can start off a little small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah; any ideas?
> (oh and a friend might let me borrow his 3d printer off for something like this, not sure if it might help, but yeah, but as I said, he MIGHT)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: please dont eat me, I said Im new to this


if you have access to 3d printer , and there is a 3d scanner yes it could be done quite easy this is something i am all ready looking into also i am modding the led from red to white and designing custom buttons for future/ im sure someone out there on the interwebs lol has done a CAD of the case which is what you will need to print it , if you cant get access to 3d scanner ...


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEVIANTAUDIO*
> 
> just a quick ? Has anyone here changed the led color of the power switch? on the stryker or even the trooper from red ,that is possible right ? im going to try and make it white
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yes you have to desolder/resolder leds
Click to expand...

Yeah, Megaman is correct. It's a very easy mod to do.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al-Dazzlez*
> 
> Just an open question, do you guys think its possible to replace the power button and the bottom front plate with one that has a custom logo? I'm kinda new to modding but always wanted to know this so I can start off a little small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah; any ideas?
> (oh and a friend might let me borrow his 3d printer off for something like this, not sure if it might help, but yeah, but as I said, he MIGHT)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: please dont eat me, I said Im new to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> possible yes, low level skill no, i would put it at med-high ( not saying you couldnt do it, just giving you an idea, )
> 
> the bottom would probably be easiest, peel off the stainless and put on your own
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DEVIANTAUDIO*
> 
> if you have access to 3d printer , and there is a 3d scanner yes it could be done quite easy this is something i am all ready looking into also i am modding the led from red to white and designing custom buttons for future/ im sure someone out there on the interwebs lol has done a CAD of the case which is what you will need to print it , if you cant get access to 3d scanner ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Like Mega Man said, peeling off the stainless logo at the bottom would be the easiest way to get rid of it and you could replace it with something as simple as a custom made sticker. You could also try sanding down the raised logo to get rid of it, making it flat, and then placing your own design there.

As for "replacing the power button" which I believe you actually mean replacing the logo is quiet easy and does not require a 3D printer or Autodesk CAD program to make. Once you disassemble the power button, you'll find the logo raised from the surface, just like the stainless logo at the bottom except it's made of plastic, and it can easily be sanded down flat to get rid of the logo. You'll also find the logo cut out of a black piece of plastic so that the light can shine through. You'll need to cut out this logo, making a hole big enough for your new logo, and then have a custom sticker made of your logo. Take this sticker and using a razor blade cut out the shape of your logo so that the light will shine through it. Then cut all around your logo making sure you cut it at least a little bigger than the hole you made. Lastly stick it on and reassemble everything.

I'm currently in the process of changing my own power button logo.


----------



## DEVIANTAUDIO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Yeah, Megaman is correct. It's a very easy mod to do.
> Like Mega Man said, peeling off the stainless logo at the bottom would be the easiest way to get rid of it and you could replace it with something as simple as a custom made sticker. You could also try sanding down the raised logo to get rid of it, making it flat, and then placing your own design there.
> 
> As for "replacing the power button" which I believe you actually mean replacing the logo is quiet easy and does not require a 3D printer or Autodesk CAD program to make. Once you disassemble the power button, you'll find the logo raised from the surface, just like the stainless logo at the bottom except it's made of plastic, and it can easily be sanded down flat to get rid of the logo. You'll also find the logo cut out of a black piece of plastic so that the light can shine through. You'll need to cut out this logo, making a hole big enough for your new logo, and then have a custom sticker made of your logo. Take this sticker and using a razor blade cut out the shape of your logo so that the light will shine through it. Then cut all around your logo making sure you cut it at least a little bigger than the hole you made. Lastly stick it on and reassemble everything.
> 
> I'm currently in the process of changing my own power button logo.


@Ne1ld0 , thanks heaps this is just what i wanted, knowing these little tips before i get to involved it is priceless info thanks for taking the time its awesome and omg , it even sounds quite easy, i can do this ......


----------



## Al-Dazzlez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Yeah, Megaman is correct. It's a very easy mod to do.
> Like Mega Man said, peeling off the stainless logo at the bottom would be the easiest way to get rid of it and you could replace it with something as simple as a custom made sticker. You could also try sanding down the raised logo to get rid of it, making it flat, and then placing your own design there.
> 
> As for "replacing the power button" which I believe you actually mean replacing the logo is quiet easy and does not require a 3D printer or Autodesk CAD program to make. Once you disassemble the power button, you'll find the logo raised from the surface, just like the stainless logo at the bottom except it's made of plastic, and it can easily be sanded down flat to get rid of the logo. You'll also find the logo cut out of a black piece of plastic so that the light can shine through. You'll need to cut out this logo, making a hole big enough for your new logo, and then have a custom sticker made of your logo. Take this sticker and using a razor blade cut out the shape of your logo so that the light will shine through it. Then cut all around your logo making sure you cut it at least a little bigger than the hole you made. Lastly stick it on and reassemble everything.
> 
> I'm currently in the process of changing my own power button logo.


Thanks so much, Im on my way to replace my logo with the crown from the Toyota Crown series XD (Long story)
and might put "Al-Dazzlez on the bottom after a light and careful sand and then maybe get it engraved for extra professionalism
First pc mods ever, here I come


----------



## DEVIANTAUDIO

making a replacement front tray emblem with this perspex black and opal so light shines thru, also i cut out cm storm logo ib black going to put it some were on the case.... loving the modding

LOGO CUT OUT



REAR VIEW



FRONT VIEW


----------



## Al-Dazzlez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEVIANTAUDIO*
> 
> making a replacement front tray emblem with this perspex black and opal so light shines thru, also i cut out cm storm logo ib black going to put it some were on the case.... loving the modding
> 
> LOGO CUT OUT
> 
> 
> 
> REAR VIEW
> 
> 
> 
> FRONT VIEW


you are a beast, no doubt


----------



## DEVIANTAUDIO

@Al-Dazzlez, im huge raging BEAST lol .. ; )


----------



## DEVIANTAUDIO

hi , there storm modders , just a few pic and video's of my new perspex tinted window , it has been done professionally ,cnc milled to almost perfection , i have the files here if anyone wants them , so you too can get it machined or i can get it done 4 u $110 AU DOLLERS... i used 3 mm button head bolts to attach the window they look sick they are almost the same as the pins but the have an alan keyhead button style





HERE IS A QUICK VIDEO, DID IT WITH PHONE SO LOW QUALITY BUT IT GETS THE JOB DONE

http://www.mediafire.com/watch/b0ymyw55qpy8cku/CM_STORM_STRYKER__CASE_MOD_TINTED_WINDOW.MP4


----------



## DEVIANTAUDIO

couple short vids , excuse my attempt at humor lol
http://mfi.re/watch/j5qk74nq7udl37s/MOV00375.MP4http://mfi.re/watch/2plls7ty0se3gl9/MOV00376.MP4


----------



## DEVIANTAUDIO

last one was wrong video lol this is window on case
http://mfi.re/watch/2plls7ty0se3gl9/MOV00376.MP4


----------



## JKuhn

Why don't you just edit your posts? It's a lot better than "spamming" a series of posts in a row. Just click the edit button (the pencil next to the report button).

I didn't watch the videos yet as I don't have Flash installed on this browser, but I'm curious to see what your case will look like. It's always nice to se people add a personal touch.


----------



## DEVIANTAUDIO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Why don't you just edit your posts? It's a lot better than "spamming" a series of posts in a row. Just click the edit button (the pencil next to the report button).
> 
> I didn't watch the videos yet as I don't have Flash installed on this browser, but I'm curious to see what your case will look like. It's always nice to se people add a personal touch.


to answer your? i was excited and in hurry and im new to the site, still its no excuse 4 spamage lol sorry i will take my time next post !!

in the video it looks alot darker than it actually is, poor q ,video .. i agree personal touch is what its all about , we have the same case in this club and the different variants is amazing


----------



## Dry Bonez

hey everyone,so im about to install my bitfenix recon fan controller,should i connect the 2 stock fans that are LED?will they lose LED if i connect to the bitfenix?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> hey everyone,so im about to install my bitfenix recon fan controller,should i connect the 2 stock fans that are LED?will they lose LED if i connect to the bitfenix?


The CM controller supplies power to the fan leds, while the BitFenix one just shorts out the two wires therefore acting as a switch. So for the leds to work, you should either connect them to the CM controller, or directly to the PSU (I think they're 5V, but I'm not sure).

You can connect the fans themselves to the BitFenix controller though.


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> The CM controller supplies power to the fan leds, while the BitFenix one just shorts out the two wires therefore acting as a switch. So for the leds to work, you should either connect them to the CM controller, or directly to the PSU (I think they're 5V, but I'm not sure).
> 
> You can connect the fans themselves to the BitFenix controller though.


sorry im late,,i havent installed yet,but if i install to the fan controller,the led wont light up right? i heard this multiple times,so basically they will only light up with original wires


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> sorry im late,,i havent installed yet,but if i install to the fan controller,the led wont light up right? i heard this multiple times,so basically they will only light up with original wires


If you connect the led wires on the stock fans to the BitFenix controller, the les won't work, because you're putting a switch on the leds, not power. But as I said you can connect the fan cables (3 pin) to the BitFenix controller (I'm not sure if you'll be able to change the speed that way, it the controller is PWM you'll be unable to change the speed), and to use the leds just connect the 2-pin cables to the stock controller.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> sorry im late,,i havent installed yet,but if i install to the fan controller,the led wont light up right? i heard this multiple times,so basically they will only light up with original wires


If you are installing a Bit Fenix fan controller with Cooler Master LED fans, connect the 3-pin connector from the CM fan to one of the 3-pin connectors on the Bit Fenix fan controller. If you want to be able to turn on/off fan LEDs, connect the 2-pin connector from the CM fan to one of the 2-pin connectors from the built-in fan / LED controller.

Now, if you want to control both fan speed and on/off LED using just the Bit Fenix fan controller, you'll need to buy Bit Fenix LED fans. They use a different type of 2-pin connector than CM LED fans to turn LEDs on/off.


----------



## StrangeStranger

Hey Guys,

First of all:

Thanks 4 existing!! I've used this forum so much in the last weeks while building my "Battelcruiser".(Pics coming soon)

What I'm having trouble with is:
How bad is the sound of el-wire really? Is it annoying? Is it audible at all? Does it depend on the brand, length etc?
I've listend to some examples, but as with all recorded stuff its hard to translate it into a real life situation :/
Im thinking of something like "Ne1ld0"s green build.

(Edit: Taken out the selling offer, thanks for the advice!)


----------



## Razor2014

Hi, I had posted this in the WC section but I was pointed in this direction. Starting a new build here and needed some advice on the WC end of it. Some details first...
Case: CM Stryker
Mobo: Asus R4BE
CPU: i7-4960x
Ram: G.Skill Ripjaws Z 2133 16GB
GPU: GTX 690
PSU: Antec HCP-1300
I've been looking at the XSPC Raystorm D5 dual bay AX240 and also with the Photon. Which do you guys think will fit better in my case and pro's & con's, filling, bleeding, etc. Also for future expansion I might be going SLI.
Thanks!


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor2014*
> 
> Hi, I had posted this in the WC section but I was pointed in this direction. Starting a new build here and needed some advice on the WC end of it. Some details first...
> Case: CM Stryker
> Mobo: Asus R4BE
> CPU: i7-4960x
> Ram: G.Skill Ripjaws Z 2133 16GB
> GPU: GTX 690
> PSU: Antec HCP-1300
> I've been looking at the XSPC Raystorm D5 dual bay AX240 and also with the Photon. Which do you guys think will fit better in my case and pro's & con's, filling, bleeding, etc. Also for future expansion I might be going SLI.
> Thanks!


if you are going for sli, i think better not using reservoir in front area of stryker, cause your will need it for another 360 rads.


----------



## Razor2014

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> if you are going for sli, i think better not using reservoir in front area of stryker, cause your will need it for another 360 rads.


That's true, hmmm maybe I'll be good for a while with my 690.


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor2014*
> 
> That's true, hmmm maybe I'll be good for a while with my 690.


all tower case just like stryker, 750d or nzxt810 in the same price range... without big mod only can fit inside the case, 360 font, 360 top, 120 rear n 240/120 bottom.... n sacrifice some of hardiks bay...


----------



## Razor2014

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> all tower case just like stryker, 750d or nzxt810 in the same price range... without big mod only can fit inside the case, 360 font, 360 top, 120 rear n 240/120 bottom.... n sacrifice some of hardiks bay...


So I can fit a 360 rad in the top, doesn't it depend on the mobo also?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrangeStranger*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> First of all:
> 
> Thanks 4 existing!! I've used this forum so much in the last weeks while building my "Battelcruiser".(Pics coming soon)
> 
> What I'm having trouble with is:
> How bad is the sound of el-wire really? Is it annoying? Is it audible at all? Does it depend on the brand, length etc?
> I've listend to some examples, but as with all recorded stuff its hard to translate it into a real life situation :/
> Im thinking of something like "Ne1ld0"s green build.
> 
> *PS:
> 
> I dont know if I'm allowed to do that here but I dont use some of the original fans, so if anyone wants to have more of those that come with the case, I'll be happy to sell mine, since I switched for different colored ones and I'm not really a parts keeper and I know that smooth feeling of having all equal brand parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have:
> 
> 3 x 120mm red led(yeah I bought a 3rd cage, that came with no Xtra Thumbscrews ofc, so I had to use the longer ones from the toolbox...)
> 1 x 140mm fan from the rear(Im using that slot for watercooling the gpu)
> 
> 1 x Xigmatek Dark Knight Aircooler 120mm white Led fan (Its almost impossible to find one if you want a push pull config, I tried -.-)
> 
> Just Pm me if you're interested.*


You're right, it's not allowed here. Selling is only allowed in the marketplace, for which you don't meet the requirments yet (they don't want people to just sign up and unload their unused "junk").

If you want to sell it here, you'll have to wait until you meet the requirements, or you could sell it elsewhere.


----------



## StrangeStranger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> You're right, it's not allowed here. Selling is only allowed in the marketplace, for which you don't meet the requirments yet (they don't want people to just sign up and unload their unused "junk").
> 
> If you want to sell it here, you'll have to wait until you meet the requirements, or you could sell it elsewhere.


Hey,

Thanks I already edited my previous post. Yeah I'll probably just dump it on a fleemarket or something


----------



## Razor2014

So what would be the biggest rad that I could put in the top and bottom without any mods?


----------



## Mega Man

i can and have fit a 45mm 360 no mods , but creative fan placement


----------



## Razor2014

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i can and have fit a 45mm 360 no mods , but creative fan placement


Both top and bottom?


----------



## Mega Man

missed the bottom sorry 240 rad, you can easily fit a monsta but it blocks your hd cage in that area iirc i personally used a ut60 without issue


----------



## Razor2014

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> missed the bottom sorry 240 rad, you can easily fit a monsta but it blocks your hd cage in that area iirc i personally used a ut60 without issue


A 360 in the top and a 240 in the bottom, good to know, thanks MM. I'm not sure yet, I might just stick a 240 in the top for now.


----------



## Mega Man

it is not easy but it works and if you do the fans right it works well.

pull from the top above the mobo third fan in pull was a dead fan i gutted ( shroud ) and i pushed from below . all air exits the case, and none is recirculated


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrangeStranger*
> 
> What I'm having trouble with is:
> How bad is the sound of el-wire really? Is it annoying? Is it audible at all? Does it depend on the brand, length etc?
> I've listend to some examples, but as with all recorded stuff its hard to translate it into a real life situation :/
> Im thinking of something like "Ne1ld0"s green build.


Sounds like you've done your research on EL wire and stumbled upon it's one and only downside: that annoying sound.

The best way I can describe the sound that is made by the power inverter is pretty much the same high pitched sound you hear when your ears are ringing. It's not super loud, but even if you are 4 to 5 feet away from your PC it can get annoying quickly. I have tried a couple different power inverters and both made the same slightly, high pitched sound. I have even tried surrounding the power inverters in very thick sound dampening foam and it didn't have much effect on the sound. I am currently using 1 power inverter that is rated for 15 to 30 feet of super bright EL wire and it's hooked up to a 6-way splitter with 6 separate stands of EL wire plugged in for a combined total of 19 feet.

I will say that I use sound-canceling ear muff headphones most of the time on my PC and with headphones on, I can't hear the sound even when I'm a foot and half away from my PC.

Because this sound can get annoying, I installed a rocker switch to easily turn mine on/off. I usually only turn mine on when I'm either showing off my rig at a LAN party or when I'm playing music through my 4.1 surround speaker system. With my music turned up, I can overpower that annoying sound to where I can't hear it. My power inverter has a sound-controlled option I can turn on so my EL wire can blink to the beat. Goes great with my Cyborg gaming lights and customizable music lighting software. I can easily transform my office room into a dance club complete with colored lighting effects.


----------



## StrangeStranger

Yes I watched your Vid and everything and its pretty awesome!!







Yes it is a downside especially because it would rather be for me than for lan partys and stuff :/ So I guess I'll let it be for now, I just dont understand why they cant reduce that sound.. I know its because of the frequency but still, it should be possible somehow..

Thanks for your help anyway!!


----------



## JKuhn

I hate those high-pitched sounds. My father's PSU has that, but I guess I'm just unlucky enough to hear it (I did tests with Audacity and my Sennheiser HD380, I can just make out 21 KHz, and judging by how it sounds I'd say that whine is somewhere between 18 and 20 KHz).

So if you're going to install something you know has a high pitched noise, I'd definitely recommend using headphones or making sure there's enough noise to overpower it.

EDIT: I can't say I ever noticed anything on my CCFL inverter though.


----------



## Fennicillin

Anyone running an H100i with the rad in the bottom front? I'm fairly satisfied with my cooling solution right now just wanted to know if anyone has or those hoses are too short to try it.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fennicillin*
> 
> Anyone running an H100i with the rad in the bottom front? I'm fairly satisfied with my cooling solution right now just wanted to know if anyone has or those hoses are too short to try it.


What cooling do you currently have? If it's stock, I'd suggest upgrading, even if it's just to bring the noise down.

Regarding your question, I don't think it'll work. AIOs don't have long hoses.


----------



## Fennicillin

Antec Kuhler 650, was just wondering if anyone here was using one. I figured an H100i might make it all way down there without a gpu but might not make the stretch over the gpu


----------



## Commando778

Hey Guys,

I am new to the forum and came here to learn how to mod my case and look at everyone cool PC setups. ill post a picture of my pc so you guys can see mine.



I intend to add 3 intake fans to the front panel and might switch my fans from Bitfenix spectres to corsair sp's. I am a newb when it comes to modding so not sure what to do (cant find any website that shows you) do i need a dremel for this


----------



## Razor2014

Has anyone installed or knows if a XSPC RX240 will fit in the top of a Stryker case? I know an AX240 will.
Thanks.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Commando778*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am new to the forum and came here to learn how to mod my case and look at everyone cool PC setups. ill post a picture of my pc so you guys can see mine.
> 
> 
> 
> I intend to add 3 intake fans to the front panel and might switch my fans from Bitfenix spectres to corsair sp's. I am a newb when it comes to modding so not sure what to do (cant find any website that shows you) do i need a dremel for this


First, welcome to ocn.









To install a third fan in front, the easiest way would be to buy a third HDD cage from the CM store, but since you have a controller in there it won't be that easy.

Even if you move the controller to the top, move the existing fans up, and use the bottom bay (the toolbox one), you'll only have 2 slots available, and a 120mm fan needs 3 slots. So unless you plan on some serious modding (and therefore altering the front panel), I don't see a way of doing it.

Personally I'd put the rig on a solid surface (just put some wood under it), and install a fan (or 2) at the bottom. Then I'd also turn the PSU over, so it can get fesh air from outside the case.


----------



## ezeien9

Hello everyone! First real post here on OCN and i wanna show off my rig that i finally got complete. Took around a month to get everything just right and built. I cannot believe the build quality that is put into this case, it is truly amazing and makes installing hardware a breeze. I hope you all enjoy looking at the pictures of it as much as i enjoy using it! This thing is buttery smooth and lightning fast. On to the specs!

Cooler Master Stryker White Case
Intel i7 4790k mildly overclocked to 4.6Ghz - will be upping this shortly (so much room to spare with this chip)
Corsair H105 CPU cooler
Corsair Vengeance Series LP 16GB Ram
Asus Maximus Hero VII Motherboard
Asus GTX 780 Ti DirectCU II Graphics Card - my god
EVGA 1000 Watt G2 80+ PSU
Replaced all the case fans with Corsair AF140 and 4 SP120's Performance Editions
LG BluRay Drive - why did i buy this?








Some cheapo LED red lighting (still looks great!)
Corsair K70 Cherry MX Red Keyboard
Asus VG248QE Monitor (144hz, 1ms, this thing is amazing)

I'm a little unsure about my fan setup and i would love to hear some input on what I've done. I have 4 SP120's bring in fresh air from the front and bottom of the case. Then i have my H105 and the top back AF140 pushing all the hot air out. I know that the two bottom fans (especially the one closest to the front) are probably causing a blockage against the two front intakes but I figured this would be the only way to create a 4:3 ratio for somewhat positive air pressure inside the case. I have the 4 intake fans hooked up to the case fan controller and usually only put it up to level 4 when gaming (still whisper quiet) and it feels like a damn hurricane inside the case so I don't think my setup is that big of a problem but would still like to hear what others have done to allow for positive air pressure. My temperatures are fantastic as well. GPU idle around 30C and max at 72C when intense gaming, CPU never goes above ~65C. On to some eye candy!












My future plans for this rig is when the GTX 800 series are released to purchase another Asus Ti, SLI them and then when 4k monitors are affordable snag one of those up. Hopefully that will be doable in 2015. Thanks for looking and again i would love to hear some feedback!


----------



## Fennicillin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Commando778*
> 
> I intend to add 3 intake fans to the front panel and might switch my fans from Bitfenix spectres to corsair sp's. I am a newb when it comes to modding so not sure what to do (cant find any website that shows you) do i need a dremel for this


If you have a drill and and enough bits, ones smaller in diameter than your long screws, you can do what I did. Get a hard plastic hdd tray for a 5.25" bay and use the fan as a guide to drill mounting holes. If you go to a store that stocks them bring the fan with so you can make sure it has enough material in the front to be suitable.


----------



## Mega Man

welcome to all !


----------



## agung79

maybe my last cm stryker transforming







.... just forget to attach small fan on vrm like I used to do...





not clean n good looking but can handle 9370 @ 5 Ghz with some CF x16 x16


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> maybe my last cm stryker transforming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... just forget to attach small fan on vrm like I used to do...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not clean n good looking but can handle 9370 @ 5 Ghz with some CF x16 x16


my goodness


----------



## Commando778

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> First, welcome to ocn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To install a third fan in front, the easiest way would be to buy a third HDD cage from the CM store, but since you have a controller in there it won't be that easy.
> 
> Even if you move the controller to the top, move the existing fans up, and use the bottom bay (the toolbox one), you'll only have 2 slots available, and a 120mm fan needs 3 slots. So unless you plan on some serious modding (and therefore altering the front panel), I don't see a way of doing it.
> 
> Personally I'd put the rig on a solid surface (just put some wood under it), and install a fan (or 2) at the bottom. Then I'd also turn the PSU over, so it can get fesh air from outside the case.


Im planning on buying a single bay fan controller (the built in one wont support 6 fans will it?) and having 3 intake fans at the front. Im reluctant to have any intake fans at the bottom because i move my pc around to the living and etc back and forth. Im currently using bitfenix spectre pros but will prob change the fans to the corsair sp ones.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Commando778*
> 
> Im planning on buying a single bay fan controller (the built in one wont support 6 fans will it?) and having 3 intake fans at the front. Im reluctant to have any intake fans at the bottom because i move my pc around to the living and etc back and forth. Im currently using bitfenix spectre pros but will prob change the fans to the corsair sp ones.


What you can do then is to put the controller in the bottom tray (with some modding), or inside the case if you don't need to access it a lot, and order a third HDD cage.

Still, I'd say it's better to simply get a wooden plank the size of the Trooper's footprint, and just move that along with the case.


----------



## DEVIANTAUDIO

ok , so here is a question , id like a third hdd cage my self but the cm store usa does not sell to australia does any one know were else i can pick one up ive searched heaps.


----------



## StrangeStranger

Hey guys, help please cause I'm kind of running out of ideas.

I'm trying to improve dust resistence and so far I managed to get some polyester cloth .. thingy.. in between the meshplates on both sides of my trooper. For the wierd cut out holes above the mesh I'll probablys use some very thin velcro or some other kind of 2sided ducktape inside and stick more polyester net on it. Its almost identical with the one that is on the front panels.
But I have no Idea what to do about the PCI slots at the back :/ I only have one graphicscard so its basically totally open at the back, especially because those holes are rather big in comparisment to my old case.

I was thinking, either I put on more of that cloth on each single PCI slot, which I would have to glue on or something but that would look probably horrible... :/
or
I somehow close them off completely which would probably result in a rise of airpressure, which would be nice since its almost a pure Aircooling case.
I have 3 Corsair AF's in the front, 2 jetflos ont the cpucooler(from front to back), a 120 radiator in the rear exhaust for the r9 and soon 2x af140 on the top.

So should I close off the back 4 more air pressure?! If yes, how?!

Then again most of the inner airflow goes from front to back - 6x120mm alltogether. So maybe its better to leave it open and put in some kind of dust solution. If yes, how?









I appreciate any help, ideas, thoughts and silly comments!!

Ps: I know I wont see it cause its in the case and no window and so on







but I still mind if its not done at least as aesthetically pleasing as possible, so using a chewing gum to mount something wont do for me


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrangeStranger*
> 
> Hey guys, help please cause I'm kind of running out of ideas.
> 
> I'm trying to improve dust resistence and so far I managed to get some polyester cloth .. thingy.. in between the meshplates on both sides of my trooper. For the wierd cut out holes above the mesh I'll probablys use some very thin velcro or some other kind of 2sided ducktape inside and stick more polyester net on it. Its almost identical with the one that is on the front panels.
> But I have no Idea what to do about the PCI slots at the back :/ I only have one graphicscard so its basically totally open at the back, especially because those holes are rather big in comparisment to my old case.
> 
> I was thinking, either I put on more of that cloth on each single PCI slot, which I would have to glue on or something but that would look probably horrible... :/
> or
> I somehow close them off completely which would probably result in a rise of airpressure, which would be nice since its almost a pure Aircooling case.
> I have 3 Corsair AF's in the front, 2 jetflos ont the cpucooler(from front to back), a 120 radiator in the rear exhaust for the r9 and soon 2x af140 on the top.
> 
> So should I close off the back 4 more air pressure?! If yes, how?!
> 
> Then again most of the inner airflow goes from front to back - 6x120mm alltogether. So maybe its better to leave it open and put in some kind of dust solution. If yes, how?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate any help, ideas, thoughts and silly comments!!
> 
> Ps: I know I wont see it cause its in the case and no window and so on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I still mind if its not done at least as aesthetically pleasing as possible, so using a chewing gum to mount something wont do for me


I'm not sure what your layout is (I could go back and look for details but it's a bit late), but what you're looking for is positive pressure. Adding filters won't change that, you have to have more (or more powerful) fans pushing in than out. That way you have control over where air (and dust) enters the case.

I'd use the 2 front fans as intake (I assume they are already), and also add fans in the bottom. That way you have 3 or 4 120mm fans pushing filtered air in, and only the 200mm (top) and 120/140 (rear) exhausting. The pressure will force air out through the other vents, keeping dust from entering there.


----------



## StrangeStranger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> I'm not sure what your layout is (I could go back and look for details but it's a bit late), but what you're looking for is positive pressure. Adding filters won't change that, you have to have more (or more powerful) fans pushing in than out. That way you have control over where air (and dust) enters the case.
> 
> I'd use the 2 front fans as intake (I assume they are already), and also add fans in the bottom. That way you have 3 or 4 120mm fans pushing filtered air in, and only the 200mm (top) and 120/140 (rear) exhausting. The pressure will force air out through the other vents, keeping dust from entering there.


Thanks for your input!
Yes positive is what I'm intending to achieve. I have 3 at the front 3 pulling out from the middle towards the rear and 2 at the top.
Honestly I dont think adding some at the bottom will do any good, since I have 3 at the front, 2 in the middle and 1 at the back, so the main flow is in the upper third from front to back.
So if I add some at the bottom, they will either be useless unless they can cut through the front intake or they will demolish the effects of the intake fans.

So to refrase my question:

1) Should I close the middle/bottom rear opening - beeing the PCI slots - or should I let it open(with a filter)?

2) Did anybody come up with a dustfiltersolution for that area, or find any "closed" PCI slots that fit for example?

EDIT: I was able to close off the PCI slots with black isolation tape and it even looks really good, but I am know even more worried if closing them up won't result in a heatbubble arround the R9, I'll post pics later on. For now I'll cover all of them up, since there is no trace of it even if I remove the tape later on and do some benchmarks to find out if there is gonna be a rise in temp.


----------



## StrangeStranger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Commando778*
> 
> Im planning on buying a single bay fan controller (the built in one wont support 6 fans will it?) and having 3 intake fans at the front. Im reluctant to have any intake fans at the bottom because i move my pc around to the living and etc back and forth. Im currently using bitfenix spectre pros but will prob change the fans to the corsair sp ones.


Hey,

the original fan controller will support 6 fans all right(Or even more). Just dont breach the 1 Amp on each fan control cable. If you check the back of your fans on the sticker it will say the amps its running on. Probably something between 0.15 to 0.40 so its gonna work just fine.

So in the case you have 2 cables with single 3 pin plugs those are 1Amp each(original front fans) and 1 cable already splitted (original rear and top fan) this is are already 0,50 Amp each because of the split.
So you can simply get yourself a Y splitter for the first 2 cables, they're dirt cheap. And than you can mount 3 in the front and dont need the extra fan controller.

The Y Splitter:
http://geizhals.at/diverse-molex-3-pin-y-kabel-a28646.html - I'd find a better looking one but I hope you get the idea









The only "problem" will be the LED lightning if you have or want LEDs. Because of the way the fan controller "reduces" fan speed, LEDs will start to flicker like youre in a horrible 90s raveparty and will only shine smoothly on full speed (which is okay if you have either silent fans or dont really mind noise)

For the third frontfan you'll need another hdd cage, unless you wanna mod something yourself.

I wrote CM.eu because the UPS shipping cost was as high as the Cage (~15Euro) and they actually reduced the price of the cage for me like almost 10 bucks. The cage comes without those long thumbscrews, which I also told them and they send me 4 via normal postal service for free a week later, so make sure to mention that if you buy it. If they can't I may be able to send you the 2 extra ones I got.

Cage:

Hope that helps!


----------



## StrangeStranger

Hey, did you guys encounter the same problem mounting the front intake fans with the screws beeing too long?
Somehow they stop before tightly pressing the fans, leaving half a milimeter for vibrations...

Should I get Rubbergrommets they're like 3€ each so its like 12€ just for grommets -.-
Or will a little rubber ring thingy it between suffice?

EDIT: I found little rubber "o" 's to put in between screw and fan and they work like a charm. I dont even have to tighten them up at all, because the additonal 1-2mm of the rubberring is exactly what it needs for the screw to sight tight and press the fan aggainst the case with no vibrations or movement whatsoever. I'll post pics together with the rig.


----------



## StrangeStranger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEVIANTAUDIO*
> 
> ok , so here is a question , id like a third hdd cage my self but the cm store usa does not sell to australia does any one know were else i can pick one up ive searched heaps.


Check the CMstore.eu. They're situated in the Netherlands and they send to australia, Victora, Melbourne City(I just picked randomly) via ups, for 60 Euros!!! The cage is like 9,95€!!!









Anyhow if you really cant find any other solution, I can buy it for you and send it to you. For me its 9,95€ for the cage, like 15 Euros shipping from the Netherlands and then again 21,80€ from here to Australia(2kg package)
So its like 47€. In return I want a baby kangoroo(it can be already used, doesn't need to be a new one)







This is funnier if you're from austria and had to explain about a hundred times the difference between austria and australia.... -.-

I do suggest though that you write them an email asking for their mercy, regarding sending method. I did and they simply lowered the cageprice as an answer to it (used to cost ~ 17€)









Gaa-reets


----------



## falcon2099

Add me please!


----------



## Commando778

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> maybe my last cm stryker transforming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... just forget to attach small fan on vrm like I used to do...
> 
> not clean n good looking but can handle 9370 @ 5 Ghz with some CF x16 x16


How did you manage to mount fans in the front without having the drive bay in?


----------



## ezeien9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Commando778*
> 
> How did you manage to mount fans in the front without having the drive bay in?


looks like it's zip-tied


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezeien9*
> 
> looks like it's zip-tied


yup, i screw rad 140x3 to hdd cage that i put on top drive bay (sorry no pict, mod with some thin plate n jbweld), n secure the rad with zip-tied, and fan just put on rad...


----------



## DEVIANTAUDIO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrangeStranger*
> 
> Check the CMstore.eu. They're situated in the Netherlands and they send to australia, Victora, Melbourne City(I just picked randomly) via ups, for 60 Euros!!! The cage is like 9,95€!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow if you really cant find any other solution, I can buy it for you and send it to you. For me its 9,95€ for the cage, like 15 Euros shipping from the Netherlands and then again 21,80€ from here to Australia(2kg package)
> So its like 47€. In return I want a baby kangoroo(it can be already used, doesn't need to be a new one)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is funnier if you're from austria and had to explain about a hundred times the difference between austria and australia.... -.-
> 
> I do suggest though that you write them an email asking for their mercy, regarding sending method. I did and they simply lowered the cageprice as an answer to it (used to cost ~ 17€)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaa-reets


thanks heaps man i got what i needed sent i even got psu covers yay .... LOL on the baby ROO i two used ones lol one has beer belly the other a mullet hair cut like joe dirt lol


----------



## StrangeStranger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEVIANTAUDIO*
> 
> thanks heaps man i got what i needed sent i even got psu covers yay .... LOL on the baby ROO i two used ones lol one has beer belly the other a mullet hair cut like joe dirt lol


Haha I need the Mullet one!!!!

PSU covers???? I've been looking forever for those and never found em!!! Can you please send me the link?!?!

EDIT: Oh Ok you mean the PSU cover for the Haf x right?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Commando778*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> maybe my last cm stryker transforming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... just forget to attach small fan on vrm like I used to do...
> 
> not clean n good looking but can handle 9370 @ 5 Ghz with some CF x16 x16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you manage to mount fans in the front without having the drive bay in?
Click to expand...

you can also just use some 90deg brackets


----------



## DEVIANTAUDIO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrangeStranger*
> 
> Haha I need the Mullet one!!!!
> 
> PSU covers???? I've been looking forever for those and never found em!!! Can you please send me the link?!?!
> 
> EDIT: Oh Ok you mean the PSU cover for the Haf x right?


yeah bru , i mean the half x im getting two they fit across the bottom of the stryker/trooper and cover it nicely then i shall mod them. lol the joe dirt mullet roo , just fed ex it lol


----------



## StrangeStranger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEVIANTAUDIO*
> 
> yeah bru , i mean the half x im getting two they fit across the bottom of the stryker/trooper and cover it nicely then i shall mod them. lol the joe dirt mullet roo , just fed ex it lol


Yeah I spent the better part of today thinking about if I should get it. It doesnt fit perfectly though:






You gotta cut the edges off a bit at the back so that it can fit nicely. I dont like the fact that its plastic :/ I dont know if I could cut it smooth enough, so that it wouldnt look like some joe dirt mullet babyroo took a bite off of it, and it'd cost me like 30 € just to find out









Edit: I'd also have to drill holes into the backplate so I can mount it properly, else I'd be scared of the plastic vibrating making noises or something.


----------



## DEVIANTAUDIO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrangeStranger*
> 
> Yeah I spent the better part of today thinking about if I should get it. It doesnt fit perfectly though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta cut the edges off a bit at the back so that it can fit nicely. I dont like the fact that its plastic :/ I dont know if I could cut it smooth enough, so that it wouldnt look like some joe dirt mullet babyroo took a bite off of it, and it'd cost me like 30 € just to find out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I'd also have to drill holes into the backplate so I can mount it properly, else I'd be scared of the plastic vibrating making noises or something.


hmmmmmm, i new there would be some modding, thats cool with me im going to cut them up and use some acrylic with them , if it dont work i will have a base model to make my own from acrylic. thanks for the link champ do you have your rig set up ? you should post some dets


----------



## StrangeStranger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEVIANTAUDIO*
> 
> hmmmmmm, i new there would be some modding, thats cool with me im going to cut them up and use some acrylic with them , if it dont work i will have a base model to make my own from acrylic. thanks for the link champ do you have your rig set up ? you should post some dets


I hope to be done with it by the end of the week, and then I'll also post pics









Right now I'm still fighting with a couple of things and its mostly irrelevant "what do I want more?" or "Will I be happy with that?" -type of stuff.

I think I'll switch the top 200mm fan with 2 x af140 LED airflows and check if their light ist enough to shine thru the top.
Also I'll need to check if my (now) closed up Pci slots are making temps better or worse and then I'll have to paint some last remaining cables black and hopefully thats it









You need to post your progres with the covers, I really wanna see how it works out, cause I just doublechecked and its not looking like I'd need to mod anything, seems theres room enough :/ Maybe his PSU was different or something...


----------



## DEVIANTAUDIO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrangeStranger*
> 
> I hope to be done with it by the end of the week, and then I'll also post pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I'm still fighting with a couple of things and its mostly irrelevant "what do I want more?" or "Will I be happy with that?" -type of stuff.
> 
> I think I'll switch the top 200mm fan with 2 x af140 LED airflows and check if their light ist enough to shine thru the top.
> Also I'll need to check if my (now) closed up Pci slots are making temps better or worse and then I'll have to paint some last remaining cables black and hopefully thats it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to post your progres with the covers, I really wanna see how it works out, cause I just doublechecked and its not looking like I'd need to mod anything, seems theres room enough :/ Maybe his PSU was different or something...


maybe , it was different psu , who knows but the price 4 the covers is cheap enough 4 me to give it a go 4 sure , good luck with your rig man hope you get it done , 4 sure i will post some pics of the psu covers in the rig and if i have to modd them i will doc it ..


----------



## DEVIANTAUDIO

the fa leds are designed to light up the fan blades and not much else i have two 120 led fans up top and minimal light comes thru


----------



## Commando778

I want to create a cover for my psu cables. how can i go about doing that? i need to measure and cut it myself?


----------



## DEVIANTAUDIO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Commando778*
> 
> I want to create a cover for my psu cables. how can i go about doing that? i need to measure and cut it myself?


yes that's one way to do it, if you have the tool skills and used acrylic you should be fine , you can also ask your local sign writer shop ,they deal with that sort of thing all the time acrylic is cheap and it looks great im sure it would be inexpensive


----------



## DEVIANTAUDIO

just some update pics of some of my new mods, to my rig WHITENOISE


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEVIANTAUDIO*
> 
> just some update pics of some of my new mods, to my rig WHITENOISE


love... it... very nice... n remove that ssd cage... or paint it white..


----------



## DEVIANTAUDIO

@agung79 thank you yeah the ssd cage has been removed since the photo was taken lol , making psu cover that covrs the whole bottom , the piece i had made for the logo is engraving acrylic white on the outside black on the inside i had it laser cut for like 15 bucks , the black gloss side panel is getting two recessed opal acrylic cut outs in it were the side panel mesh is... thanks 4 your comment


----------



## Dry Bonez

ive had this case for almost a year and i wanna say its been phenomenal and for anyone watching this thread and wondering or considering on getting one,i say get it. its all around GREAT,it has elements from many other cases and its just amazing.with that being said,i have the NZXT HUE RGB lighting on this case but since i been moving my pc around alot lately due to changing things around,im noticing my adhesive on the actual strip is wearing off.i see the strip coming out of place and having to stick it back,does anyone know another way WITHOUT buying a new stip? i just want an alternative way to put adhesive on once its worn out and wont stick anymore. Thanks


----------



## Alvin Porras

*My Tower Destroyer*


----------



## ezeien9

What do you guys think about this fan setup? I have 4 Corsair SP120 Performance Edition bringing in air front the two front drive bays and then two more at the bottom of the case where you could place a radiator, also bringing in air. Then my H105 exhausting out the top and an AF140 exhausting out the top-back. I looked today and after about 2 weeks, the front SP120's still have dust on the fan blades. Didn't think i would see that much dust build up already but i have no problem cleaning them biweekly but i would like to hear what other options people have done with their own setup up. I was thinking of just taking out my cd drive and buying another drive cage and putting the bottom front SP120 that i have now and moving it to the top drive bay.. I feel like this will help bring in much more airflow from having 3 fans bringing air through the front and then that last fan bringing in air from the bottom (where the SSD cage was preinstalled) and that would hopefully cut out the airflow blockage thats probably happening from the bottom front fans airflow colliding with the front bottom fans airflow.. yay for run-on sentences! Anyways, help me out guys what do yall think?


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> ive had this case for almost a year and i wanna say its been phenomenal and for anyone watching this thread and wondering or considering on getting one,i say get it. its all around GREAT,it has elements from many other cases and its just amazing.with that being said,i have the NZXT HUE RGB lighting on this case but since i been moving my pc around alot lately due to changing things around,im noticing my adhesive on the actual strip is wearing off.i see the strip coming out of place and having to stick it back,does anyone know another way WITHOUT buying a new stip? i just want an alternative way to put adhesive on once its worn out and wont stick anymore. Thanks


On my LED strip, I cut out roughly 4 inch pieces of sticky velcro strips and used them to stick my LED strip to my case. I haven't had any issues with it yet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvin Porras*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice collection of cases!! Now, they just need a little modding done to them.


----------



## Commando778

Hey guys, i recently bought some SP120's and put them on my radiator, temps are fine but it makes a wierd rattling noise now which is really bugging me. anyone know what the prob might be?


----------



## JohnnyFriendly

Hello Everyone.
Just a couple of pics of my current build. I named it "New York, New York" because my previous build was housed in a Storm Stryker. (A rig so nice I built it twice)


----------



## badkarma013

Any opinions on the intel i7 4820k?
Thinking of upgrading from my 3820.


----------



## badkarma013

Ok? Just ordered an i7 4930k to put in my Asus Rampage IV Extreme. I upgraded my Graphix card a week ago. My CM case is going to smoke compared to the old 670 gtx and i7 3820!!


----------



## Greatskeem

Just confirming guys, the CM Storm Trooper can easily support a Corsair H105 cooler right? I was going to go with Noctua NH-D15 for my new build(GB X99 UD4,i7 5820k,16GB DDR4), however the fact it blocks the first expansion slot and blocks memory expansion in the future, put me off.(unless you take the bloody thing off)

There will be ample room to fit the H105 correct?


----------



## Phin

Hi, I am Phin and I just made an account on this website.

I'm not sure if it's just me but the CM Storm Trooper seemed to have horrible instructions on everything in terms of putting the computer together.

I recently built my computer with the help of my friends. My specs are CM Storm trooper case (haha, obviously), Gforce GTX 780, z97x SLI gigabyte Motherboard, 850W PSU, and then an intel i5 4690K CPU. Not sure if you had to know that or not, better to be safe than sorry.

Anyways, I needed help setting up the top/front control panel. My computer works just fine, its just that control panel that I haven't set up yet. It bugs me knowing I have that ONE last thing to do, and I have absolutely no idea how to do it. I tried looking at this forum's section on it, but I am sorry to say that I need a little more personalized and intense oversight and assistance. I hope someone could help, I would love to get those fan controls working, and all the LEDs functioning.

I hope someone can take the time to help, thanks.

A fellow CMSTC battle buddy,

-Phin


----------



## Mega Man

your mother board should have install instructions, all the connectors are marked, as the motherboard should be ( all the mobos i have ever seen are marked ) the case never has any instructions bar the basics


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phin*
> 
> Hi, I am Phin and I just made an account on this website.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's just me but the CM Storm Trooper seemed to have horrible instructions on everything in terms of putting the computer together.
> 
> I recently built my computer with the help of my friends. My specs are CM Storm trooper case (haha, obviously), Gforce GTX 780, z97x SLI gigabyte Motherboard, 850W PSU, and then an intel i5 4690K CPU. Not sure if you had to know that or not, better to be safe than sorry.
> 
> Anyways, I needed help setting up the top/front control panel. My computer works just fine, its just that control panel that I haven't set up yet. It bugs me knowing I have that ONE last thing to do, and I have absolutely no idea how to do it. I tried looking at this forum's section on it, but I am sorry to say that I need a little more personalized and intense oversight and assistance. I hope someone could help, I would love to get those fan controls working, and all the LEDs functioning.
> 
> I hope someone can take the time to help, thanks.
> 
> A fellow CMSTC battle buddy,
> 
> -Phin


Just connect the 3-pin cables from the fans to the matching cables from the front panel (for power, the fans must be 3-pin), and where applicable connect the 2-pin led cables from the fans to the matching cables coming from the front panel. Once that's done, all you need to do is ensure the front panel has power (look for a cable coming from the front panel with a molex connector on it, the connector on the PCB is for the hot-swap bay). The beauty of the PC is that each type of cable has a specific type of connector (apart from the power led, hdd led, power switch, etc but they're labeled) so it's very hard to mess things up.

Oh, and welcome to ocn.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phin*
> 
> Hi, I am Phin and I just made an account on this website.


Welcome to OCN and our awesome CM Storm Trooper / Stryker thread!


----------



## Spud387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> Just finished some modifications
> 
> http://minus.com/i/8xo6uKtR96Ea
> 
> http://minus.com/i/brm4OvZFOgzcX


Question, for those of you using the HAF X PSU covers, how are you securing them to the case?


----------



## Maamyyra

Hi, I've been lurking these sites for a while but i haven't joined cause my pc sucked back then. Now my PC is starting to be in moderate condition and i dare to post some pics too. Atm i'm not going to ugrade anything else than get rid of those rainbow cables in the near future. It is my first pc which i built with zero experience at pc building..
I have seen that someone changed the front leds (power etc.) to green. what specs those leds have and are they hard to change?

Sorry for the bad quality pics and dust in my case.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!

















(the can is beer, and i just put it there for fun).
Specs:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



CPU: i5 3570k at 4.5 Ghz
GPU: Asus GTX 770
Ram: Corsair vengeance 8Gb
MB: Asus P8Z77-V lX
PSU: Corsair CX600M


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maamyyra*
> 
> Hi, I've been lurking these sites for a while but i haven't joined cause my pc sucked back then. Now my PC is starting to be in moderate condition and i can post some pics too. Atm i'm not going to ugrade anything else than get rid of those rainbow cables in the near future. It is my first pc which i built.
> Sorry for the bad quality pics and dust in my case.
> 
> _snip_


Welcome to ocn and the Troopr/Stryker club.









It's nice to see more modded cases. What's that can doing in your rig?

Also, when posting lots of pictures please use a spoiler (the black dialog box).


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spud387*
> 
> Question, for those of you using the HAF X PSU covers, how are you securing them to the case?


Sent you a PM


----------



## Spud387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> Sent you a PM


Got it Thanks!

Another question, for those of you who went with a custom acrylic PSU cover, do you secure it to your case at all? If so, how?


----------



## LiquidInfused D

This Is My build which I have named Project Crimson Storm.

You can find the spec here- http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5958023


----------



## Inire

Sorry to add to the many many posts discussing the fan setup, but I just bought my Stryker and am having troubles getting the fans working. I am quite new at building these things so I have fears I've somehow screwed up and damaged some of the parts while building it. I managed to mash one of the pins in the USB 3 header on the motherboard so it wouldn't be unprecedented.

Last night I managed to have all the fans running for one brief moment, but then i detached some of the cables while I removed the hard drive bays for installation.

As things stand now, I have my large fan at the back top of the case and the smaller fan beneath it connected to a brown and black pair of cables which have two ends for receiving power cables from fans. I have the leads coming out of the fans next to the hard drive cages connected to two pairs of grey and black wires.

Also coming out of the fan controller I have a molex connector which is connected to a molex cable coming out of the PSU.

The fans will not run.

I also have two miscellaneous cables which may be relevant. :

(1) One has a molex female end and the other end being a connector which slots into the fan connections on the otherboard.

(2) The other has two molex connections on either end. In addition, connected to the female part of that cable there is a small white lead which ends in a receptor for the power cables coming out of the fans (i.e. it has the same ending as the brown/black and grey/black cables). The only way I can get any fan to run is by plugging its power cable into this lead and then plugging the cable it is connected to into the molex connector attached to the PSU.

Is there something that I am missing? The two miscellaneous cables seem strictly unnecessary, but I thought I would mention them for completeness. I'd assume something was defective, if I hadn't seen the whole thing running before installing the hard drives. As noted above, I am paranoid I may have damaged the molex connector leading out of the fan controller by accident, though nothing is visibly wrong.

Thank you for any assistance.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inire*
> 
> Sorry to add to the many many posts discussing the fan setup, but I just bought my Stryker and am having troubles getting the fans working. I am quite new at building these things so I have fears I've somehow screwed up and damaged some of the parts while building it. I managed to mash one of the pins in the USB 3 header on the motherboard so it wouldn't be unprecedented.
> 
> Last night I managed to have all the fans running for one brief moment, but then i detached some of the cables while I removed the hard drive bays for installation.
> 
> As things stand now, I have my large fan at the back top of the case and the smaller fan beneath it connected to a brown and black pair of cables which have two ends for receiving power cables from fans. I have the leads coming out of the fans next to the hard drive cages connected to two pairs of grey and black wires.
> 
> Also coming out of the fan controller I have a molex connector which is connected to a molex cable coming out of the PSU.
> 
> The fans will not run.
> 
> I also have two miscellaneous cables which may be relevant. :
> 
> (1) One has a molex female end and the other end being a connector which slots into the fan connections on the otherboard.
> 
> (2) The other has two molex connections on either end. In addition, connected to the female part of that cable there is a small white lead which ends in a receptor for the power cables coming out of the fans (i.e. it has the same ending as the brown/black and grey/black cables). The only way I can get any fan to run is by plugging its power cable into this lead and then plugging the cable it is connected to into the molex connector attached to the PSU.
> 
> Is there something that I am missing? The two miscellaneous cables seem strictly unnecessary, but I thought I would mention them for completeness. I'd assume something was defective, if I hadn't seen the whole thing running before installing the hard drives. As noted above, I am paranoid I may have damaged the molex connector leading out of the fan controller by accident, though nothing is visibly wrong.
> 
> Thank you for any assistance.


It's not easy to see exactly what you have set up,but here goes:

The Stryker front panel has the following cables:
3 x 3-pin fan power out (grey-black and brown-black)
3 (I think) x 2-pin led power out (black-black)
1 x molex power in (the one with a cable between the PCB and the connector, not the one soldered to a PCB)
USB cables

From what I've read, you have the stock (?) fans connected to the 3-pin cables (grey-black and brown-black), and possibly to the 2-pin cables (black-black). Concerning the power input, did you connect a molex cable as I indicated above, or to the molex connector that's directly soldered to a PCB (that one is for the hot-swap bay)?

You say you can get the fans to work with a molex-3 pin adapter, so the fans are fine. That means the controller isn't sending power to the fans, hence my question above.

Also, to you and LiquidInfused D, welcome to ocn.


----------



## Inire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> It's not easy to see exactly what you have set up,but here goes:
> 
> The Stryker front panel has the following cables:
> 3 x 3-pin fan power out (grey-black and brown-black)
> 3 (I think) x 2-pin led power out (black-black)
> 1 x molex power in (the one with a cable between the PCB and the connector, not the one soldered to a PCB)
> USB cables
> 
> From what I've read, you have the stock (?) fans connected to the 3-pin cables (grey-black and brown-black), and possibly to the 2-pin cables (black-black). Concerning the power input, did you connect a molex cable as I indicated above, or to the molex connector that's directly soldered to a PCB (that one is for the hot-swap bay)?
> 
> You say you can get the fans to work with a molex-3 pin adapter, so the fans are fine. That means the controller isn't sending power to the fans, hence my question above.
> 
> Also, to you and LiquidInfused D, welcome to ocn.


Thanks for the reply.

The molex connector soldered on the back of the PCB is connected to nothing. The molex cable leading out of the fan controller location (I can't see where it connects but disappears into the mess of cables at the top) is connected to a cable leading out of the PSU. Otherwise, I think you have it right.

I had surmised the power wasn't getting through, and have tried every combination including all the ones I know are wrong in an attempt to get power through again.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inire*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> The molex connector soldered on the back of the PCB is connected to nothing. The molex cable leading out of the fan controller location (I can't see where it connects but disappears into the mess of cables at the top) is connected to a cable leading out of the PSU. Otherwise, I think you have it right.
> 
> I had surmised the power wasn't getting through, and have tried every combination including all the ones I know are wrong in an attempt to get power through again.


Hmm, it could be a faulty front panel. Before you replace it though, remove the top plastic cover, and then remove the controller panel (it won't come off completely, but just seperate it enough to check the connectors at the back of the PCB). If you have a multimeter, you can also check a few points to see if there's a problamatic connection.

If you have the molex connector that's connected with a cable hooked up to the PSU, then it should get power. Unless a pin came loose (they can shift, making it a pain to connect them).


----------



## Inire

Did as you suggested, could see nothing obviously amiss. Going to take my computer to someone who is a bit more tech savvy than I am tomorrow (alas, my profession is unrelated to tech) and see if they can figure something out before I throw in the towel. Truly frustrating in light of the fact it was all running, albeit briefly, last night.

Thanks again.


----------



## Sigtyr

Hey everyone, proud to be part of the CM Stryker Club...even though it has been 2 years since I've built my rig and this is my first time posting here haha







. I was wondering if anyone has a G1 970 GTX installed in their system. I just ordered one and I hope it will fit in the Stryker without having to take out the hard drive cages. I'll be sure to post pics of the 970 in the Stryker when it arrives.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sigtyr*
> 
> Hey everyone, proud to be part of the CM Stryker Club...even though it has been 2 years since I've built my rig and this is my first time posting here haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I was wondering if anyone has a G1 970 GTX installed in their system. I just ordered one and I hope it will fit in the Stryker without having to take out the hard drive cages. I'll be sure to post pics of the 970 in the Stryker when it arrives.


I don't know that card, but I can't see why not. The Stryker is a HUGE case, and has lots of space.


----------



## Mega Man

i have no issues with 290x/295x2s i cant image it wouldnt work


----------



## Sigtyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> I don't know that card, but I can't see why not. The Stryker is a HUGE case, and has lots of space.


Indeed it is huge! I almost forgot how big the Stryker really is after owning it these past 2 years.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i have no issues with 290x/295x2s i cant image it wouldnt work


That's good and reassuring to hear! The 295x2 are about the same size as the G1, around 12 inches.


----------



## Mega Man

i forgot there is a gpu measurement here

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119260

i couldnt find it so check @ 11:15 here


----------



## Sigtyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i forgot there is a gpu measurement here
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119260
> 
> i couldnt find it so check @ 11:15 here


Thanks for the find! This definitely shows that the G1 should have no problem fitting in a Stryker/Trooper since it measures at 12.28 inches. Can't wait when the new card comes in next Friday.


----------



## CM-Patrick

Hey Stryker/Trooper owners,

Hope this helps with any questions you may have.

*Trooper/Striker Fan Controller Wiring Diagram*


----------



## Nvidia ATI

My stryker is producing a hum due to vibration of the hard drive cage and side panel with the acrylic window. Have you experienced this? What steps did you find effective in eliminating the noise?


----------



## falcon2099

I have just the normal Storm Trooper (non-window). I used to have some vibration issues even after double checking everything. Thing is if I tilted the tower it would go away. Resolution? Cut 4 prices of 1/4" sponge and stick beneath the feet. Problem solved. It's quite lo-tech but it works.


----------



## rockwentz

Hello everyone,

I am planning to buy the Storm Trooper soon, I have a couple of questions.

1- I'm planning to get 2 LED fans, and I want to control them through the led controller on the case. I have read that the case has 3 x 2-pin connectors only, and since the two front fans take two of them, I am left with one connector. My question is: how can I connect my 2 LED fans to one connector? The fans have separated connectors for the power and led.

2- Can I manage a push/pull configuration for the H100i?

3- Are there any splitters included with the case? 3-pin or 2-pin?

4- What is the best fan setup for this case? My plan is 2x120 front fans intake, 1x120 bottom intake, 1x140 exhaust, and 2x120 radiator fans as intake. Is this good?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockwentz*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am planning to buy the Storm Trooper soon, I have a couple of questions.
> 
> 1- I'm planning to get 2 LED fans, and I want to control them through the led controller on the case. I have read that the case has 3 x 2-pin connectors only, and since the two front fans take two of them, I am left with one connector. My question is: how can I connect my 2 LED fans to one connector? The fans have separated connectors for the power and led.
> 
> 2- Can I manage a push/pull configuration for the H100i?
> 
> 3- Are there any splitters included with the case? 3-pin or 2-pin?
> 
> 4- What is the best fan setup for this case? My plan is 2x120 front fans intake, 1x120 bottom intake, 1x140 exhaust, and 2x120 radiator fans as intake. Is this good?


Welcome to ocn and the Trooper/Stryker club.









1. Connecting two fans to one cable shouldn't be a problem, but make sure that the fan is meant to *receive* power, the BitFenix ones for example have power on that cable and will damage the controller.

2. I can't say for sure, but you can at the very least have one pull fan on top (under the plastic cover).

3. Not that I can remember.

4. You'll have to experiment.

If you have further questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## Spud387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockwentz*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am planning to buy the Storm Trooper soon, I have a couple of questions.
> 
> 1- I'm planning to get 2 LED fans, and I want to control them through the led controller on the case. I have read that the case has 3 x 2-pin connectors only, and since the two front fans take two of them, I am left with one connector. My question is: how can I connect my 2 LED fans to one connector? The fans have separated connectors for the power and led.
> 
> 2- Can I manage a push/pull configuration for the H100i?
> 
> 3- Are there any splitters included with the case? 3-pin or 2-pin?
> 
> 4- What is the best fan setup for this case? My plan is 2x120 front fans intake, 1x120 bottom intake, 1x140 exhaust, and 2x120 radiator fans as intake. Is this good?


1. (See JKuhn's response above)

2. You likely cannot do a true push pull with a 240/280mm Radiator. There isn't enough room inside the case above the motherboard and the handle blocks the top of the case. You can probably fit one 120mm or 140mm outside per the photo Here

3. No, no splitters included.

4. You'll likely run into excessive positive pressure. That's 5 fans as intake & 1 fan as output. That's bad when you're trying to push air through your radiator. You're likely better off doing:

2x120mm front intake
1x120mm (or 2x120mm) bottom intake
2x120mm top exhaust
1x140mm rear exhaust
This will give a much more balanced airflow. Remember, 2x120mm top are exhausting through a radiator so their airflow is reduced. Its not going to exhaust as much air as 2x120mm without a radiator in the way. Also the Storm Stryker is a large enough case and has good enough airflow that having your radiator fans setup for exhaust is fine for most setups (exception being SLI non-blower style cards adding lots of heat into the case).


----------



## spdaimon

I need a little advice on setting up airflow in my Storm Strykr. My rig is in the sig below. I recently installed a Corsair H105 in the top of the case.
1. Probably dumb question. I have the fans as intake at the moment, pull config. Since I only have one exhaust fan now, the rear one, would it better to have it as exhaust dispite the radiator wouldn't cool as well?

2. Wanted to know if the older mesh style side would fit this case? I think so. Can it mount a fan in that side as well?

I second the above's response. I needed to swap out the stock fans on the H105 for Primlatech Ultra Sleek 120s because the stock fans hit the mobo heatsinks.

P.S. The picuture is an older version of my rig. Still counts for entry, right?


----------



## NASzi

so I broke one of my 5.25 drive bay covers messing with my PC a few days ago. Anyone able to spare one for any particular reason? I'll pay for shipping of you're willing to give it to me.


----------



## rockwentz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spud387*
> 
> 1. (See JKuhn's response above)
> 
> 2. You likely cannot do a true push pull with a 240/280mm Radiator. There isn't enough room inside the case above the motherboard and the handle blocks the top of the case. You can probably fit one 120mm or 140mm outside per the photo Here
> 
> 3. No, no splitters included.
> 
> 4. You'll likely run into excessive positive pressure. That's 5 fans as intake & 1 fan as output. That's bad when you're trying to push air through your radiator. You're likely better off doing:
> 
> 2x120mm front intake
> 1x120mm (or 2x120mm) bottom intake
> 2x120mm top exhaust
> 1x140mm rear exhaust
> This will give a much more balanced airflow. Remember, 2x120mm top are exhausting through a radiator so their airflow is reduced. Its not going to exhaust as much air as 2x120mm without a radiator in the way. Also the Storm Stryker is a large enough case and has good enough airflow that having your radiator fans setup for exhaust is fine for most setups (exception being SLI non-blower style cards adding lots of heat into the case).


Thanks a lot.

Ok, how's this:

2x120mm front intake
1x120mm bottom intake
1x140mm rear exhaust
2x120mm top radiator exhaust
Will that result in a positive or negative pressure? and one more thing, how many fans can I connect to the fan controller?

Thanks.


----------



## Spud387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockwentz*
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Ok, how's this:
> 
> 2x120mm front intake
> 1x120mm bottom intake
> 1x140mm rear exhaust
> 2x120mm top radiator exhaust
> Will that result in a positive or negative pressure? and one more thing, how many fans can I connect to the fan controller?
> 
> Thanks.


That will probably give you a very balanced air pressure. It depends on your exact fans, their CFM & any obstructions reducing airflow, but on paper that looks good to me. Maybe others can chime in as well.

I believe the controller can have 4 fans hooked up to it (I'd have to check), but you can likely attach more with a splitter.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> I need a little advice on setting up airflow in my Storm Strykr. My rig is in the sig below. I recently installed a Corsair H105 in the top of the case.
> 1. Probably dumb question. I have the fans as intake at the moment, pull config. Since I only have one exhaust fan now, the rear one, would it better to have it as exhaust dispite the radiator wouldn't cool as well?
> 
> 2. Wanted to know if the older mesh style side would fit this case? I think so. Can it mount a fan in that side as well?
> 
> I second the above's response. I needed to swap out the stock fans on the H105 for Primlatech Ultra Sleek 120s because the stock fans hit the mobo heatsinks.
> 
> P.S. The picuture is an older version of my rig. Still counts for entry, right?


To answer the second question, yes you can. The Trooper (both versions) and Stryker are identical except for the paint, side panel design (visual change only), and the lack of e-sata on the Stryker. The side panel dimentions and connecting area are identical.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockwentz*
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Ok, how's this:
> 
> 2x120mm front intake
> 1x120mm bottom intake
> 1x140mm rear exhaust
> 2x120mm top radiator exhaust
> Will that result in a positive or negative pressure? and one more thing, *how many fans can I connect to the fan controller?*
> 
> Thanks.


It depends on the power draw (I can't remember the official rating, maybe you can find a link on the first page), but you can connect a few extra fans. Just be careful with the cable that already has two connectors, as it's easier to overload that one if you split it further.


----------



## spdaimon

Ah, ok. Think I just found some better pictures. I was looking to add an intake fan to the side. Looks like its windowed as well.


----------



## rockwentz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spud387*
> 
> That will probably give you a very balanced air pressure. It depends on your exact fans, their CFM & any obstructions reducing airflow, but on paper that looks good to me. Maybe others can chime in as well.
> 
> I believe the controller can have 4 fans hooked up to it (I'd have to check), but you can likely attach more with a splitter.


How's this?



The CFM from the sp120's is reduced due to the radiator, right? So the overall pressure is positive?

Thanks.


----------



## Spud387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockwentz*
> 
> How's this?
> 
> 
> 
> The CFM from the sp120's is reduced due to the radiator, right? So the overall pressure is positive?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes.... provided your fans are oriented on the front of the case. If your case is setup like the example picture, with the fans on the side, you'll be negative pressure. This is because the fans oriented sideways acts as a separate air chamber and the air goes in one side and straight out the other.


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spud387*
> 
> 1. (See JKuhn's response above)
> 
> 2. You likely cannot do a true push pull with a 240/280mm Radiator. There isn't enough room inside the case above the motherboard and the handle blocks the top of the case. You can probably fit one 120mm or 140mm outside per the photo Here
> 
> 3. No, no splitters included.
> 
> 4. You'll likely run into excessive positive pressure. That's 5 fans as intake & 1 fan as output. That's bad when you're trying to push air through your radiator. You're likely better off doing:
> 
> 2x120mm front intake
> 1x120mm (or 2x120mm) bottom intake
> 2x120mm top exhaust
> 1x140mm rear exhaust
> This will give a much more balanced airflow. Remember, 2x120mm top are exhausting through a radiator so their airflow is reduced. Its not going to exhaust as much air as 2x120mm without a radiator in the way. Also the Storm Stryker is a large enough case and has good enough airflow that having your radiator fans setup for exhaust is fine for most setups (exception being SLI non-blower style cards adding lots of heat into the case).


I currently use 4 fans for intake & 1 for exhaust, no issues with temps at all.

2 fans uptop on my radiator as intake, 2 fans in the front as intake, 1 fan on the back as exhaust


----------



## Spud387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> I currently use 4 fans for intake & 1 for exhaust, no issues with temps at all.
> 
> 2 fans uptop on my radiator as intake, 2 fans in the front as intake, 1 fan on the back as exhaust


I am by no means an expect, they are just my opinions. IMHO best setup is balanced or leaning towards slight positive pressure.

NASzi,

Your setup isn't nearly as lopsided as the description makes it sound.

You have 2x 120mm front fans, slightly restricted by dust filters (the 5.25" covers).
You have 2x 120mm (maybe 140mm) top fans, decently restricted by the combination of a dust filer & a radiator.
You then have one 140mm fan as an exhaust with no dust filter obstructing it, only a very breathable metal grill.
To me, that looks likes you are likely running a slightly positive pressure system with is very good.


----------



## spdaimon

I noticed last night while I was working on my case there is a dust filter on the bottom of the case with fan mounting holes...I'm guessing I need to remove the SSD rack on the bottom to install one, correct?


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> so I broke one of my 5.25 drive bay covers messing with my PC a few days ago. Anyone able to spare one for any particular reason? I'll pay for shipping of you're willing to give it to me.


Hey NASzi, check this out: http://www.cmstore-usa.com/trooper-5-25-drive-bay-cover/

Out of stock right now, but I would keep a tab open and refresh it everyday till it's back in stock.


----------



## CM-Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Hey NASzi, check this out: http://www.cmstore-usa.com/trooper-5-25-drive-bay-cover/
> 
> Out of stock right now, but I would keep a tab open and refresh it everyday till it's back in stock.


Hello,

We have the 5.25" bay covers in stock. I will have stock added to the CM Store for you today.

You can always PM me if there is something that you need.









If any guys have time we are also looking for feedback on our website.
Cooler Master Website Survey

EDIT: Stock added


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM-Patrick*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> We have the 5.25" bay covers in stock. I will have stock added to the CM Store for you today.
> 
> You can always PM me if there is something that you need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If any guys have time we are also looking for feedback on our website.
> Cooler Master Website Survey
> 
> EDIT: Stock added


Thanks for your help and support guys. I actually just called the store because I hadn't read this post yet.

Getting a couple on order right now









As soon as they come in and I get everything fixed up like I want it, i'll take some more picture. Not sure if I mentioned it but I took out all of my rigid acrylic tubing and replaced it with bendy tubing. I took out the XSPC Tank reservoir and purchased a monsoon d5 Bay reservoir with the LED lights. I'm also removed the HAF X PSU Covers and i'm replacing it with a custom made aluminum cover I made at work. I still need to finish fitting it and paint it white. I'm so tired of having to dismantle my entire computer & water loop every time I want to make a modification.


----------



## koniu777

Sup guys, posting few shots of a simple build I did with my new GTX 980 and the Storm Trooper I got couple months ago.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Sup guys, posting few shots of a simple build I did with my new GTX 980 and the Storm Trooper I got couple months ago.


Looks good.









I'm just curious, is there anything on the PSU cover that's not visible in the pictures? If so, you can take a picture of only that part (as little dark spots as possible) so it's visible.


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just curious, is there anything on the PSU cover that's not visible in the pictures? If so, you can take a picture of only that part (as little dark spots as possible) so it's visible.


Not sure what you mean but here is a picture up close with the side panel off.


----------



## Zeroplanetz

Question... has anyone tried drilling holes in the windows side panel for fan installment? If so how hard was it or what precautions are taken? Thanks!


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Not sure what you mean but here is a picture up close with the side panel off.


I meant the top part that's so bright. Some people have logos and stuff there, so I was curious.


----------



## tparchi

Hey everyone. So i am the new proud owner of the coolmaster storm trooper and cant wait for it to be deliverred. Along with a tasty build.

However i am a novice and would love some advice on how i can light the internals of the case in red(or changable rgb) at a low cost. I have no idea what to buy and how to install although i gather it is most likely very easy.

Please let me know


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tparchi*
> 
> Hey everyone. So i am the new proud owner of the coolmaster storm trooper and cant wait for it to be deliverred. Along with a tasty build.
> 
> However i am a novice and would love some advice on how i can light the internals of the case in red(or changable rgb) at a low cost. I have no idea what to buy and how to install although i gather it is most likely very easy.
> 
> Please let me know


Welcome to ocn and the Trooper/Stryker club.









I use CCFLs, but led strips can't be that hard to install. Basically you stick them to the case (just work it out in a way that won't leave shadows), and if you cut them you must cut on one of the marked areas.

EDIT: If it's of use, I have one CCFL behind the drive cages, and one in the bottom. Keep in mind though that I have a Stryker, so the white interior helps to spread the light.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tparchi*
> 
> Hey everyone. So i am the new proud owner of the coolmaster storm trooper and cant wait for it to be deliverred. Along with a tasty build.
> 
> However i am a novice and would love some advice on how i can light the internals of the case in red(or changable rgb) at a low cost. I have no idea what to buy and how to install although i gather it is most likely very easy.
> 
> Please let me know


NZXT HUE is one of the best http://www.amazon.com/NZXT-Technologies-5-25-Inch-Controller-8c-hue0000-00b/dp/B008RWT2IY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1413798794&sr=8-1&keywords=nzxt+hue


----------



## tparchi

Hi and thank you - i am proud to be a new member haha









So how do the Led's connect internally? I understand it is commonly a 3 or 4 pin connector, but where does this go and how do I know what pin connection i have?

Thanks, and sorry to be such a pain.


----------



## tparchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> NZXT HUE is one of the best http://www.amazon.com/NZXT-Technologies-5-25-Inch-Controller-8c-hue0000-00b/dp/B008RWT2IY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1413798794&sr=8-1&keywords=nzxt+hue


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Welcome to ocn and the Trooper/Stryker club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use CCFLs, but led strips can't be that hard to install. Basically you stick them to the case (just work it out in a way that won't leave shadows), and if you cut them you must cut on one of the marked areas.
> 
> EDIT: If it's of use, I have one CCFL behind the drive cages, and one in the bottom. Keep in mind though that I have a Stryker, so the white interior helps to spread the light.


Hi and thank you - i am proud to be a new member haha.

So how do the Led's connect internally? I understand it is commonly a 3 or 4 pin connector, but where does this go and how do I know what pin connection i have?

Thanks, and sorry to be such a pain.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tparchi*
> 
> Hi and thank you - i am proud to be a new member haha.
> 
> So how do the Led's connect internally? I understand it is commonly a 3 or 4 pin connector, but where does this go and how do I know what pin connection i have?
> 
> Thanks, and sorry to be such a pain.


The NZXT Hue is powered off a regular SATA power connector from your PSU - I'd imagine you'll have enough of those in your PC.


----------



## tparchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> NZXT HUE is one of the best http://www.amazon.com/NZXT-Technologies-5-25-Inch-Controller-8c-hue0000-00b/dp/B008RWT2IY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1413798794&sr=8-1&keywords=nzxt+hue


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Welcome to ocn and the Trooper/Stryker club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use CCFLs, but led strips can't be that hard to install. Basically you stick them to the case (just work it out in a way that won't leave shadows), and if you cut them you must cut on one of the marked areas.
> 
> EDIT: If it's of use, I have one CCFL behind the drive cages, and one in the bottom. Keep in mind though that I have a Stryker, so the white interior helps to spread the light.


Hi and thank you - i am proud to be a new member haha biggrin.gif

So how do the Led's connect internally? I understand it is commonly a 3 or 4 pin connector, but where does this go and how do I know what pin connection i have?

Thanks, and sorry to be such a pain.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tparchi*
> 
> Hi and thank you - i am proud to be a new member haha biggrin.gif
> 
> So how do the Led's connect internally? I understand it is commonly a 3 or 4 pin connector, but where does this go and how do I know what pin connection i have?
> 
> Thanks, and sorry to be such a pain.


See the above post


----------



## tparchi

Hi everyone,

I am completely new here but have just bought my dram pc with a stormtrooper case. However i do not know how in a million years to install led lights in the case to look a bit like some of the previous posts. I understand they are just a strip of leds, bought from a pc case company etc etc. BUT how do i connect them and I see there are 3 or 4 pin connectors, which one would i need?

Thanks in advance


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tparchi*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am completely new here but have just bought my dram pc with a stormtrooper case. However i do not know how in a million years to install led lights in the case to look a bit like some of the previous posts. I understand they are just a strip of leds, bought from a pc case company etc etc. BUT how do i connect them and I see there are 3 or 4 pin connectors, which one would i need?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I take it you're fairly new to PC building?

Have you bought the strips yet? I can't say what connector they'll use, but all lighting I know of just draws its power directly from the PSU. It can be a molex (IDE power) connector, a SATA power connector, etc. If you look at the PSU cables, you'll only see a few types, and the connector on the led strip(s) should fit one of those (it'll only fit one way, so you should be fine as long as you don't force the connector in).

Also, if it's still unclear, please be specific about your current problem (or ask us to rephrase). Posting the same question several times won't help (I'm mainly referring to your previous posts here).







You can also post pictures if you have the strips and need further help as seeing the specific connector will enable us to tell you exactly where it goes.


----------



## darkelixa

How good is the air flow in the trooper/stryker? Have been looking to buy a new case where everything has really good air flow, sick of cases where you put you hand in them and cant even feel the air flow


----------



## tparchi

Hi,

Yeah i am sorry about the repeat haha. I honestly didnt mean to but forgot I was on the same forum. Too many late nights working away on the old pc.

I shall get the pc in a day or two so will have a look then and purchase the strips.

Thanks for the help and hopefully speak soon


----------



## NASzi

GTX 980 came in today : )


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> How good is the air flow in the trooper/stryker? Have been looking to buy a new case where everything has really good air flow, sick of cases where you put you hand in them and cant even feel the air flow


it is good, but there are better cases for airflow, but you need to pays ! ( alot mores )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> GTX 980 came in today : )


yea i am thinking until i figure out what CL i want my a10-7850 + (2) 295x2s will go back into my trusty trooper


----------



## DirtMcGirt

Hey guys, ordered the Revision 2 Trooper case with the windowed side... can someone tell me if the EX360 rad from the XSPC kit fit this case up top?


----------



## NASzi

it will fit but technically you don't have a 3rd fan mount, alot of people cut out part of the top of the case. Or you can just not worry about it.


----------



## DirtMcGirt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> it will fit but technically you don't have a 3rd fan mount, alot of people cut out part of the top of the case. Or you can just not worry about it.


Yea, looks like I'll just settle the ex240 kit then... only cooling cpu and the formula motherboard block


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tparchi*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Yeah i am sorry about the repeat haha. I honestly didnt mean to but forgot I was on the same forum. Too many late nights working away on the old pc.
> 
> I shall get the pc in a day or two so will have a look then and purchase the strips.
> 
> Thanks for the help and hopefully speak soon


No problem then.


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it is good, but there are better cases for airflow, but you need to pays ! ( alot mores )
> yea i am thinking until i figure out what CL i want my *a10-7850 + (2) 295x2s* will go back into my trusty trooper


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tparchi*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am completely new here but have just bought my dram pc with a stormtrooper case. However i do not know how in a million years to install led lights in the case to look a bit like some of the previous posts. I understand they are just a strip of leds, bought from a pc case company etc etc. BUT how do i connect them and I see there are 3 or 4 pin connectors, which one would i need?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I remember reading a post about someone using CFL lights, but if I were you, tparchi, I'd stick with LED strip(s) and if you would like to have the ability to change your LED's color, brightness, or modes like cycling through colors, then I'd go for the NZXT Hue RGB LED controller that Magical Eskimo mentioned. I was using a NZXT Hue on my build and I had no problems with it. Only took it out to have another 5.25" bay available for a future mod that I am currently buying parts for.

If you're looking for single colored LED strip(s), check out Darksiders LED strips. They come in different lengths and you can choose from 2-pin, 3-pin, and 4-pin connectors if I recall correctly.

Now if you are like me and are really into lighting and don't mind noise coming from your PC, you might check out EL wire.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> The NZXT Hue is powered off a regular SATA power connector from your PSU - I'd imagine you'll have enough of those in your PC.


Magical Eskimo is right. NZXT Hue uses a SATA power connector. Extremely simple to plug-in and install.


----------



## Maamyyra

Ne1ld0, did you use that el wire for the power buttons, or did you change the leds completely? if you changed the leds, what kind of leds they were?


----------



## DirtMcGirt

OK fellas, need some suggestions. I have the trooper, running the xspc raystorm ex240. I also bought the ROG front base which takes up 2 of 9 bays and my xspc which uses another 2. How should I configure my fans since I can only run one up front? Also, with the ex240 radiator up top, is there room for 2 fans or just 1 behind the handle? Should I have my sp120's on top of the rad pulling air out under the top cover or under pulling air in?


----------



## Gatz30

Hey guys I have a setup of

i5-4670k running 4.5Ghz
Asus Maximus Formula VI
Noctua NH-D14
CM Storm Trooper case

The Noctua cooler has been running fantastically without problems but it's too big which covers the Mobo and ram which I don't like so I'm deciding to change it. Again with the Storm Trooper and Asus Maximus Formula VI I just want to know which cooler I should buy either the H100i or H105? If I should go with the H105 will I have good clearance? Thanks


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> I remember reading a post about someone using CFL lights, but if I were you, tparchi, I'd stick with LED strip(s) and if you would like to have the ability to change your LED's color, brightness, or modes like cycling through colors, then I'd go for the NZXT Hue RGB LED controller that Magical Eskimo mentioned. I was using a NZXT Hue on my build and I had no problems with it. Only took it out to have another 5.25" bay available for a future mod that I am currently buying parts for.
> 
> If you're looking for single colored LED strip(s), check out Darksiders LED strips. They come in different lengths and you can choose from 2-pin, 3-pin, and 4-pin connectors if I recall correctly.
> 
> Now if you are like me and are really into lighting and don't mind noise coming from your PC, you might check out EL wire.
> Magical Eskimo is right. NZXT Hue uses a SATA power connector. Extremely simple to plug-in and install.


I stuck my hue controller under the 5.25 bays where the storage tray is supposed to go. It's just sitting there right now but you could always use some cheap velcro to secure it down if you move your case around alot.


----------



## chad110

hello guys.. im an owner of cmstryker , btw one of my top panel lock is broken, any tips on how to repair it? or can i just order that top panel part from cooler master?


----------



## Gatz30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> I stuck my hue controller under the 5.25 bays where the storage tray is supposed to go. It's just sitting there right now but you could always use some cheap velcro to secure it down if you move your case around alot.


Where did you put the LEDS to connect to the controller?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chad110*
> 
> hello guys.. im an owner of cmstryker , btw one of my top panel lock is broken, any tips on how to repair it? or can i just order that top panel part from cooler master?


You should be able to order a new one. If you still have that clip though, you could just super-glue it back on (remove excess glue and give it some time to dry, you don't want to glue the panel to the case).


----------



## unlimited

can i be add


----------



## Maamyyra

Nice case and welcome. are those leds near Pcie slots in the motherboard when you bought it or are they some kind of aftermarket leds? It would be awesome if the corsair logo could be red too


----------



## unlimited

Thank you , the lights are on the back of the motherboard layout, and look gorgeous at night


----------



## BURNS331

So whats the best air cooling setup on these? I was thinking 2 front fans blowing toward the back, one bottom fan blowing in. Then replace teh 200mm fan with 2 120mm fans blowing out up top and the stock back fan blowing out? Is this a good setup?


----------



## Spud387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maamyyra*
> 
> Nice case and welcome. are those leds near Pcie slots in the motherboard when you bought it or are they some kind of aftermarket leds? It would be awesome if the corsair logo could be red too


My motherboard has the same lights. It is what ASUS does on their ROG motherboards. the red light separates the built in audio components from the rest of the board to reduce electronic noise interference.


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unlimited*
> 
> 
> 
> can i be add


Welcome to the club... MFW 8600GT on X79 lol


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maamyyra*
> 
> Ne1ld0, did you use that el wire for the power buttons, or did you change the leds completely? if you changed the leds, what kind of leds they were?


For the power button, I replaced the stock red LED bulbs with green ones that were the same size. This will require a soldering iron, but they are easy to install. There are 2 LEDs for the power button. Also on the I/O, the LEDs for HHD and Power are the same size as the 2 power button LEDs so you could buy 4 and replace those as well if you wanted to. I know for sure that the size of these LEDs are either 3mm or 5mm and I'm leaning more toward 5mm. Sorry, it's been a while since I replaced mine and I don't remember. I almost positive it's 5mm.

Now those 4 LEDs are easy to replace, bad news is that the 3 Fan Controller SMD LEDs are a lot more difficult to replace because they are extremely tiny, require very steady hands, and require soldering. However, a couple friends of mine on here have sucessfully replaced all of them.

I only used EL wire in places like inside the front 2 vertical grooves, the groove on top around the I/O panel, around the 3 mesh vents on top, and around the outside edge of the side window. So far, I'm using 6 strands (a combined total of 19 feet of Super Bright EL wire) connected to a 6-way splitter that's powered by a sound controlled power inverter. I plan on adding a few more strands of EL wire in the near future.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BURNS331*
> 
> So whats the best air cooling setup on these? I was thinking 2 front fans blowing toward the back, one bottom fan blowing in. Then replace teh 200mm fan with 2 120mm fans blowing out up top and the stock back fan blowing out? Is this a good setup?


Yes, BURNS331, you are correct. For an air cooled set-up that is a great way to have all your case fans.
When it comes to air cooled CPU coolers, check out Phanteks. Here is an old pic of mine with 3 fans plus the rear case fan. It's a beast.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unlimited*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's a lot of power for your current set-up. I take it you wanted plenty of power for upgrades.


----------



## MrBr3tt

Redid my loop and cleaned it up a bit. I think it's a pretty decent improvement from when I first posted about a year and a half ago. Just wanted to share my new loop and get some feedback!

Old Loop Here


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> For the power button, I replaced the stock red LED bulbs with green ones that were the same size. This will require a soldering iron, but they are easy to install. There are 2 LEDs for the power button. Also on the I/O, the LEDs for HHD and Power are the same size as the 2 power button LEDs so you could buy 4 and replace those as well if you wanted to. *I know for sure that the size of these LEDs are either 3mm or 5mm and I'm leaning more toward 5mm. Sorry, it's been a while since I replaced mine and I don't remember. I almost positive it's 5mm.*
> 
> Now those 4 LEDs are easy to replace, bad news is that the 3 Fan Controller SMD LEDs are a lot more difficult to replace because they are extremely tiny, require very steady hands, and require soldering. However, a couple friends of mine on here have sucessfully replaced all of them.
> 
> I only used EL wire in places like inside the front 2 vertical grooves, the groove on top around the I/O panel, around the 3 mesh vents on top, and around the outside edge of the side window. So far, I'm using 6 strands (a combined total of 19 feet of Super Bright EL wire) connected to a 6-way splitter that's powered by a sound controlled power inverter. I plan on adding a few more strands of EL wire in the near future.
> Yes, BURNS331, you are correct. For an air cooled set-up that is a great way to have all your case fans.
> When it comes to air cooled CPU coolers, check out Phanteks. Here is an old pic of mine with 3 fans plus the rear case fan. It's a beast.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of power for your current set-up. I take it you wanted plenty of power for upgrades.


I'm not sure if you're referring to length or thickness, but looking at mine the length is ~5mm (3mm thick).


----------



## Longi

So i discovered this thread After ive just recieved my CM storm trooper and transplanted my components, love the creativity and work that people are doing! read about 500 pages over the last 4 days and ive becomed hooked on Casemodding and watercooling!

So i though id show my fresh rig with some horrible cam quality to go with it. Got lotsa plans for it

Thinking about adding the swiftech h220x for my cpu as first step!

Old case 2 days ago:



New Case


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Longi*
> 
> So i discovered this thread After ive just recieved my CM storm trooper and transplanted my components, love the creativity and work that people are doing! read about 500 pages over the last 4 days and ive becomed hooked on Casemodding and watercooling!


Nice NZXT Hue lighting you have there. I sure miss mine, I needed the bay for another mod so it had to sadly go.


----------



## Longi

Hehe ye its awesome, havent really figured it out yet, im Just turning all knobs randomly and different colours show up

Im also wondering since the little reservoar on the swiftech h220x really wont show that good with the window shape on this case, is it possible to and another external reservoar to it without too much hassle? So i could place it somewhere for the looks!


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Longi*
> 
> So i discovered this thread After ive just recieved my CM storm trooper and transplanted my components, love the creativity and work that people are doing! read about 500 pages over the last 4 days and ive becomed hooked on Casemodding and watercooling!
> 
> So i though id show my fresh rig with some horrible cam quality to go with it. Got lotsa plans for it
> 
> Thinking about adding the swiftech h220x for my cpu as first step!
> 
> Old case 2 days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> New Case


you mind showing off your NZXT hue placing if you dont mind? btw,mine blew up the other day,i never posted,i was scared,i saw fire on the other side of the windowed panel.it turns out the sata cable got fried and i kno ot isnt my psu,but it just blew up on me.....but can you or anyone tell me the piece i need to replace? because i looked at it really good and the sata cable(long thin tip where you connect hdd),well anyway,theres that plug that got fried and the end to that cable is the four pin that case fans use but idk what they are called....if i can somehow order that piece and replace it,then it was just the cable but if not,then it was the whole unit that died but its in my system doin nothing.


----------



## Longi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> you mind showing off your NZXT hue placing if you dont mind? btw,mine blew up the other day,i never posted,i was scared,i saw fire on the other side of the windowed panel.it turns out the sata cable got fried and i kno ot isnt my psu,but it just blew up on me.....but can you or anyone tell me the piece i need to replace? because i looked at it really good and the sata cable(long thin tip where you connect hdd),well anyway,theres that plug that got fried and the end to that cable is the four pin that case fans use but idk what they are called....if i can somehow order that piece and replace it,then it was just the cable but if not,then it was the whole unit that died but its in my system doin nothing.


Do you mean the placing of the led strips or how it looks on the NZXT from inside the case? scary to hear it catch fire! gotta make sure i turn off the pc every night then:O im sure the pieces you need can be ordered, but this isnt that expensive imo, so why not just buy a new one?


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Longi*
> 
> Do you mean the placing of the led strips or how it looks on the NZXT from inside the case? scary to hear it catch fire! gotta make sure i turn off the pc every night then:O im sure the pieces you need can be ordered, but this isnt that expensive imo, so why not just buy a new one?


yes the placing of the strips.i would actually like to seeeaxactly how you wired them in the case....and you should be good with your hue


----------



## NASzi

for those who are wondering, here's how I have my hue setup. I Had to go to the hardware store to get some double sided tape because the led strip wouldn't hold itself up on top of my case. It was kind of weird because the adhesive on the first hue kit I bought a couple of years ago was wonderful.





\


----------



## Longi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> yes the placing of the strips.i would actually like to seeeaxactly how you wired them in the case....and you should be good with your hue


well its exactly the same placement as Naszi over here, only mine goes all the way around the case on all 4 sides( looks like mine is twice the length of naszi`s), with only 1 4 pin plug from the leds and a sata to the hue

Nice placement of the hue btw naszi was trying to figure out a way to hide mine, but now i kinda like it upfront since it glows the same colour of the leds, but its a great place to hide my fan controller because thats kinda ugly


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> you mind showing off your NZXT hue placing if you dont mind? btw,mine blew up the other day,i never posted,i was scared,i saw fire on the other side of the windowed panel.it turns out the sata cable got fried and i kno ot isnt my psu,but it just blew up on me.....but can you or anyone tell me the piece i need to replace? because i looked at it really good and the sata cable(long thin tip where you connect hdd),well anyway,theres that plug that got fried and the end to that cable is the four pin that case fans use but idk what they are called....if i can somehow order that piece and replace it,then it was just the cable but if not,then it was the whole unit that died but its in my system doin nothing.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Mine started up top by the bays. Here you can see it plugged in to the power source.


It goes it goes down and around the close the edge as you see.


Around my rear fan.


Up to the roof and back towards the front staying close to the edge again. Barely squeezes by my old 200 something millimeter case fan.


When it reached the LED's power connector, I turned the strip 90 degrees and went along the roof till it reached the back wall where you can see it ends at.


----------



## kivi

Greetings,

i need some help to fix my cm storm case.

on top panel Led on both fans turn by itself non-stop

pi.bi.bi bi bi bi ,..... its anoying
View My Video

is there a way to fix it ? what should i do?

warranty is expired.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kivi*
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> i need some help to fix my cm storm case.
> 
> on top panel Led on both fans turn by itself non-stop
> 
> pi.bi.bi bi bi bi ,..... its anoying
> View My Video
> 
> is there a way to fix it ? what should i do?
> 
> warranty is expired.


Are you using the fan controller on the I/O panel at a speed lower than max with non-cooler master LED fans?
If so, the LEDs will blink at any speed other than max.


----------



## kivi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Are you using the fan controller on the I/O panel at a speed lower than max with non-cooler master LED fans?
> If so, the LEDs will blink at any speed other than max.


original cm fans, nothing was modified, lowest speed.


----------



## Bobpudge

how would you clean the storm stryker case? dust building up on the filters/screens. is it safe to wash them with water will it not generate rust? thanks. sorry for the silly question.


----------



## cyberlando

hay guys just bought A Storm Trooper myself Few days ago!

ive looked around for a while now and so far i ordered Lots of parts for my build............think i broke my budget lol

So far:

Of course the CM Storm Trooper
Be Quiet Dark Pro 1000Wat PSU
Asus Extreme V x99 Mobo
2x Swiftech MCRx20-XP "eXtreme Performance" Radiator's 120 x 2 35mm thick
Swift Tech Apogee XL CPU waterblock
Koolance 452X2 Dual 5.25in Reservoir with PMP-450 Pumps
Koolance LIQ-702 Liquid Coolant Bottle, High-Performance, 700mL (UV Red)
8 ft Tubing, Clear UV-Reactive PVC, 13mm x 16mm (1/2in x 5/8in)
2x Fitting Single, *Black* Swiveling 90-Degree, G 1/4 BSPP
4x Fitting Single, *Black* Compression for 13mm x 16mm (1/2in x 5/8in), G 1/4 BSPP
2x Fitting Single, *Black* Swivel Angled for 13mm x 16mm (1/2in x 5/8in), G 1/4 BSPP
Western Digital 1 TB SATA III 7200 RPM 64 MB

The things i have not figured out as of yet is this:

Which fans i want to run with this set up to get great cooling while not sounding like a living room leaf blower............
Also GPU....this is hard pressed for me..........after seeing all the reviews the gtx 770 and the 980 are pretty much the same card!
processor im thinking of getting the middle brother hasswell E with the 6 cores instead of 8 so i still have to benifit of 40 PCIE lanes

RAM im aiming for 16gb DDR4 at 2666.......idk if anything after that is really needed at this point.....

can you guys let me know if i over looked something............certainly not a noob to computers but this is my first time i set my car aside and put money towards a PC build!


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobpudge*
> 
> how would you clean the storm stryker case? dust building up on the filters/screens. is it safe to wash them with water will it not generate rust? thanks. sorry for the silly question.


Welcome to ocn and the Trooper/Stryker club.









The filters are made of a plastic (I'm not sure what type) mesh, so they won't rust. Just be careful if you remove them from the front covers, they tend to unravel. Although for those you can normally just blow them clean. For a thourough cleaning, remove them from the front covers, and carefully wipe them with a moist cloth (take care as I said).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberlando*
> 
> hay guys just bought A Storm Trooper myself Few days ago!
> 
> ive looked around for a while now and so far i ordered Lots of parts for my build............think i broke my budget lol
> 
> So far:
> 
> Of course the CM Storm Trooper
> Be Quiet Dark Pro 1000Wat PSU
> Asus Extreme V x99 Mobo
> 2x Swiftech MCRx20-XP "eXtreme Performance" Radiator's 120 x 2 35mm thick
> Swift Tech Apogee XL CPU waterblock
> Koolance 452X2 Dual 5.25in Reservoir with PMP-450 Pumps
> Koolance LIQ-702 Liquid Coolant Bottle, High-Performance, 700mL (UV Red)
> 8 ft Tubing, Clear UV-Reactive PVC, 13mm x 16mm (1/2in x 5/8in)
> 2x Fitting Single, *Black* Swiveling 90-Degree, G 1/4 BSPP
> 4x Fitting Single, *Black* Compression for 13mm x 16mm (1/2in x 5/8in), G 1/4 BSPP
> 2x Fitting Single, *Black* Swivel Angled for 13mm x 16mm (1/2in x 5/8in), G 1/4 BSPP
> Western Digital 1 TB SATA III 7200 RPM 64 MB
> 
> The things i have not figured out as of yet is this:
> 
> Which fans i want to run with this set up to get great cooling while not sounding like a living room leaf blower............
> Also GPU....this is hard pressed for me..........after seeing all the reviews the gtx 770 and the 980 are pretty much the same card!
> processor im thinking of getting the middle brother hasswell E with the 6 cores instead of 8 so i still have to benifit of 40 PCIE lanes
> 
> RAM im aiming for 16gb DDR4 at 2666.......idk if anything after that is really needed at this point.....
> 
> can you guys let me know if i over looked something............certainly not a noob to computers but this is my first time i set my car aside and put money towards a PC build!


Welcome to ocn and the Trooper/Stryker club.









That looks like quite a beast of a rig. I can't answer your cooling questions apart from saying that the Corsair AF/SP and AeroCool DS fans are popular.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberlando*
> 
> hay guys just bought A Storm Trooper myself Few days ago!
> 
> ive looked around for a while now and so far i ordered Lots of parts for my build............think i broke my budget lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So far:
> 
> Of course the CM Storm Trooper
> Be Quiet Dark Pro 1000Wat PSU
> Asus Extreme V x99 Mobo
> 2x Swiftech MCRx20-XP "eXtreme Performance" Radiator's 120 x 2 35mm thick
> Swift Tech Apogee XL CPU waterblock
> Koolance 452X2 Dual 5.25in Reservoir with PMP-450 Pumps
> Koolance LIQ-702 Liquid Coolant Bottle, High-Performance, 700mL (UV Red)
> 8 ft Tubing, Clear UV-Reactive PVC, 13mm x 16mm (1/2in x 5/8in)
> 2x Fitting Single, *Black* Swiveling 90-Degree, G 1/4 BSPP
> 4x Fitting Single, *Black* Compression for 13mm x 16mm (1/2in x 5/8in), G 1/4 BSPP
> 2x Fitting Single, *Black* Swivel Angled for 13mm x 16mm (1/2in x 5/8in), G 1/4 BSPP
> Western Digital 1 TB SATA III 7200 RPM 64 MB
> 
> The things i have not figured out as of yet is this:
> 
> Which fans i want to run with this set up to get great cooling while not sounding like a living room leaf blower............
> Also GPU....this is hard pressed for me..........after seeing all the reviews the gtx 770 and the 980 are pretty much the same card!
> processor im thinking of getting the middle brother hasswell E with the 6 cores instead of 8 so i still have to benifit of 40 PCIE lanes
> 
> RAM im aiming for 16gb DDR4 at 2666.......idk if anything after that is really needed at this point.....
> 
> can you guys let me know if i over looked something............certainly not a noob to computers but this is my first time i set my car aside and put money towards a PC build!


After taking a look at your list, it appears you have quite a few good components. When I read that you broke your budget, I laughed. Setting up a watercooling loop can easily break someone's budget.

JKuhn is right about Corsair SP/AF fans. They're SP quiet fans work great with radiators and they're AF fans make great exhaust fans.
I don't know too much about Nivida graphic cards or AMD processors, I went with AMD graphic cards and Intel processor.
16GB of DDR4 RAM at 2666 MHz is pretty good and you probably won't need more than that for quite some time unless you work with 3D modeling, animation, and physics programs like I do.

Hope you post some pictures when you get it built.


----------



## cyberlando

Yeaaaaa i was a bit surprised how fast the price spiked! Wanted to focus on a quality build vs throwing parts together ended up with overall lots of good named company's in the water cooling Industry........the drive bay reservoir and pump was a clean no Brainer for me so I kinda dug my own grave after seeing that lol

As far as RAM definelty going with 16gb I don't need anything above that right now........or ever lol but what frequency 2666? 2400 or 3000 I have a board that supports up to 3300.....of course I'm not buying 3300 at this point as the price of DDR4 is rediculous at the moment!


----------



## Longi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberlando*
> 
> hay guys just bought A Storm Trooper myself Few days ago!
> 
> ive looked around for a while now and so far i ordered Lots of parts for my build............think i broke my budget lol
> 
> So far:
> 
> Of course the CM Storm Trooper
> Be Quiet Dark Pro 1000Wat PSU
> Asus Extreme V x99 Mobo
> 2x Swiftech MCRx20-XP "eXtreme Performance" Radiator's 120 x 2 35mm thick
> Swift Tech Apogee XL CPU waterblock
> Koolance 452X2 Dual 5.25in Reservoir with PMP-450 Pumps
> Koolance LIQ-702 Liquid Coolant Bottle, High-Performance, 700mL (UV Red)
> 8 ft Tubing, Clear UV-Reactive PVC, 13mm x 16mm (1/2in x 5/8in)
> 2x Fitting Single, *Black* Swiveling 90-Degree, G 1/4 BSPP
> 4x Fitting Single, *Black* Compression for 13mm x 16mm (1/2in x 5/8in), G 1/4 BSPP
> 2x Fitting Single, *Black* Swivel Angled for 13mm x 16mm (1/2in x 5/8in), G 1/4 BSPP
> Western Digital 1 TB SATA III 7200 RPM 64 MB
> 
> The things i have not figured out as of yet is this:
> 
> Which fans i want to run with this set up to get great cooling while not sounding like a living room leaf blower............
> Also GPU....this is hard pressed for me..........after seeing all the reviews the gtx 770 and the 980 are pretty much the same card!
> processor im thinking of getting the middle brother hasswell E with the 6 cores instead of 8 so i still have to benifit of 40 PCIE lanes
> 
> RAM im aiming for 16gb DDR4 at 2666.......idk if anything after that is really needed at this point.....
> 
> can you guys let me know if i over looked something............certainly not a noob to computers but this is my first time i set my car aside and put money towards a PC build!


I wouldnt agree that the 980 and the 770 is the same card! a 970 beats a 780 and a OC 970 beats a stock 780ti, a OC 980 is a good margin above that. in all fairness i upgraded too 970 from 770 and it was a great and very noticable improvement in every aspect, it also benchmarks better than my brothers 780, while we have the exact same rigg except for the gpu

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-970-maxwell,3941-8.html just an example


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberlando*
> 
> Yeaaaaa i was a bit surprised how fast the price spiked! Wanted to focus on a quality build vs throwing parts together ended up with overall lots of good named company's in the water cooling Industry........the drive bay reservoir and pump was a clean no Brainer for me so I kinda dug my own grave after seeing that lol
> 
> As far as RAM definelty going with 16gb I don't need anything above that right now........or ever lol but what frequency 2666? 2400 or 3000 I have a board that supports up to 3300.....of course I'm not buying 3300 at this point as the price of DDR4 is rediculous at the moment!


Honestly, any of those frequencies are really good. Be sure to check your RAM's BIOs settings as a lot of motherboards default to around 1333 or 1666 MHz.

I'm using 32GB of DDR3 Corsair Dominator Platinum at 2400 MHz.

Yeah, price of DDR4 is crazy right now. I got my DDR3 RAM on sale for $450 and even that seemed a bit high to me.


----------



## jfro63

Looks like you have some fun ahead...

I was l doing some searches within the last couple of weeks and came across these posts. Motherboards aside, informative regardless.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xocz8y_intel-core-i7-3960x-extreme-edition-lga2011-6-core-processor-unboxing-first-look-linus-tech-tips_tech











Good luck and have fun with the build..


----------



## cyberlando

How are you guys fastening your radiators to the top of the case? Screws velcro double sided tape?


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberlando*
> 
> How are you guys fastening your radiators to the top of the case? Screws velcro double sided tape?


There are holes for screws that work with 120mm and 140mm exhaust fans / radiators. Screws should screw in from the top. You might need washers depending on the screws you use, but in most cases you won't need them.

Be sure to check what type of screw to use if your radiator didn't come with any. Most that I've seen have thread patterns that are either M3, M4, or 6-32.


----------



## cyberlando

That's awesome and for the bottom I guess velcro would have to so as I'm doing a 240 mm top and bottom


----------



## jfro63

How fast should your RAM be?


----------



## cyberlando

Great video guys!


----------



## Spud387

Question for those of you with top mounted radiators blowing air OUT of the case. Did you leave your dust filter attached or did you remove it to improve airflow?
Technically, you shouldn't have to worry about dust getting into the case when the fans are blowing out.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberlando*
> 
> That's awesome and for the bottom I guess velcro would have to so as I'm doing a 240 mm top and bottom


There are mounting holes on both top and bottom of the case for screws. You should use screws to hold both radiators in place.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spud387*
> 
> Question for those of you with top mounted radiators blowing air OUT of the case. Did you leave your dust filter attached or did you remove it to improve airflow?
> Technically, you should have to worry about dust getting into the case when the fans are blowing out.


This question was asked on here a few months ago. I recall a majority of people on here agreed with exactly what you said and they removed their top filters for better exhaust air flow.


----------



## agung79

For me... Better all fan on rad as intake front top and bottom with dust filter that already have on cm storm trooper/stryker... And one rear fan as exhaust without dust filter... All in one out ....


----------



## Zeroplanetz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spud387*
> 
> Question for those of you with top mounted radiators blowing air OUT of the case. Did you leave your dust filter attached or did you remove it to improve airflow?
> Technically, you shouldn't have to worry about dust getting into the case when the fans are blowing out.


That's what I did, I removed the top filter on my trooper and have my Nepton 280l set for exhaust. Better pushing power that way.


----------



## jfro63

I was going to try to leave it but the top rear fan would have to bolt through it, so I too left it out.

The two rear and side filters are still in place and I only pull air in through the bottom with fan assistance. Sitting on the desktop it does not pull a lot of dust anyway.


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> For me... Better all fan on rad as intake front top and bottom with dust filter that already have on cm storm trooper/stryker... And one rear fan as exhaust without dust filter... All in one out ....


this is the way to do it


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Longi*
> 
> well its exactly the same placement as Naszi over here, only mine goes all the way around the case on all 4 sides( looks like mine is twice the length of naszi`s), with only 1 4 pin plug from the leds and a sata to the hue
> 
> Nice placement of the hue btw naszi was trying to figure out a way to hide mine, but now i kinda like it upfront since it glows the same colour of the leds, but its a great place to hide my fan controller because thats kinda ugly


the reason my strip is so short is because I cut it. I didn't want the strip on the back side of the case because of the way my computer is oriented on my desk. The LED's would have been shining directly into my eyes and to me, not being able to see the light source is the best way to go.

This is an old picture of my setup but you get the idea


and here you can see the actual LED's shining out from the back side of the case, i've since purchased this new HUE kit and cut it shorter.


----------



## Zeroplanetz

Got some new images up today.






For people who want to know, My 2 140 jetflo's and 2 120 jetflo's are a lot more quiet than stock amd heatsink with single fan. ESP with PWM. I plan on adding 3 maybe 4 more 120 red led jetflo's because OCD wins out.









Question I do have would the top controller on the trooper handle 2 jetflos? or kill it?


----------



## BURNS331

Ya im having the same issue. How do i tie the 3 jetflows i have into the oem controller, they are 4 pin, the controller wires are 3 pin connector.


----------



## Zeroplanetz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BURNS331*
> 
> Ya im having the same issue. How do i tie the 3 jetflows i have into the oem controller, they are 4 pin, the controller wires are 3 pin connector.


My motherboard has several PWM fan headers, so I put two Jetflo's in the front running them off of the mobo. I want another Jetflo for rear exhaust, and then 2 more for the side panel. but the side panel will have to run off of the case controller. IF it can handle it. I'm sure there's adapters for 4 pin to 3 pin. there's got to be. but another issue might be that there's two separate wires for each included fan for the case controller. I believe one is for LED and one for the fan speed itself. But how would that all relate to using Jetflo's?


----------



## Darrath

Quick question... Anyone know where I can get a windowed side panel for the storm trooper? Preferably in Canada because of shipping... but the states would be fine too. I cant find any except on ebay for $45 with $60-$100 shipping.....

Thanks!


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darrath*
> 
> Quick question... Anyone know where I can get a windowed side panel for the storm trooper? Preferably in Canada because of shipping... but the states would be fine too. I cant find any except on ebay for $45 with $60-$100 shipping.....
> 
> Thanks!


Did you try the CM store? I can't remember, but they should have a store in that area.


----------



## Darrath

Just checked the CM store, didn't even think of that.. 17.99 plus 28 shipping... Oh well







still the best I've found.


----------



## juggalizzle

My Storm Trooper Build


----------



## Myndmelt

Looks very nice! My favorite colors.


----------



## Myndmelt

Hey guys, Quick question...
Is there a way to fit a 200mm radiator and keep the top fan? *EDIT* I found it, thanks!


----------



## Myndmelt

Have any pics of that setup?


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juggalizzle*
> 
> My Storm Trooper Build
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nice rig, love the magpul logo on the PSU Cover. Gun enthusiast I take it?


----------



## CauldBorn

Hi fellow CM Trooper owners.
New here and wondering if one of you guys could point me to a build / how to for doing a water cooled build in the Trooper?


----------



## Mega Man

i can walk you through it

pick parts.

install

tube

fill

power on ( or leak check which i would recommend first )


----------



## jfro63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psulover*
> 
> So... will adding two additional 120mm fan(at the bottom-where the ssd cage located) help with the cooling of the case? Has anyone done a test to see if there is an significant improvement?
> 
> My build is just a standard with 4770k with Evo 212 heatsink with one HDD and one optical drive. All four original fans are used at max speed.
> 
> I will be using two Cougar 120mm dual x fans.
> 
> Thanks


I put a single Coolermaster Sickleflow 120mm Red LED Fan in the toolbox location.

NewRig-21.JPG 906k .JPG file


----------



## CauldBorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i can walk you through it
> 
> pick parts.
> 
> install
> 
> tube
> 
> fill
> 
> power on ( or leak check which i would recommend first )


Well I was wondering what size rads fits in the top and bottom.I know 240's do but what about the thikness?


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i can walk you through it
> 
> pick parts.
> 
> install
> 
> tube
> 
> fill
> 
> power on ( or leak check which i would recommend first )


don't get me wrong, the trooper is a great case, but it's not really built for water cooling, especially if you're trying to water cool more than your CPU. It will most likely take some mild to moderate modding on your part to get it up to par with some of the rigs you see in here. What do you have in mind as far as computer components and water cooling parts?


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Has anyone tried to squish a 280mm rad in the bottom of the case?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CauldBorn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i can walk you through it
> 
> pick parts.
> 
> install
> 
> tube
> 
> fill
> 
> power on ( or leak check which i would recommend first )
> 
> 
> 
> Well I was wondering what size rads fits in the top and bottom.I know 240's do but what about the thikness?
Click to expand...

most mobos will fit a 45mm above it but it is uncomfortably tight, recommend a 30mm
bottom again depends on your setup if you want 45+mm then you will need not have anything in the bottom 5.25 bays
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> don't get me wrong, the trooper is a great case, but it's not really built for water cooling, especially if you're trying to water cool more than your CPU. It will most likely take some mild to moderate modding on your part to get it up to par with some of the rigs you see in here. What do you have in mind as far as computer components and water cooling parts?


with ZERO modding i was able to fit everything that fit in my original M8 build in the trooper, there was not much space but total of 1x360 2x240 and 2x120 quadfire 7970s and 3 mcp35xs


----------



## agung79

Me can put inside stryker 2x360, 420 n 140 rad, 2 d5 pump, 4 big hd n 2 ssd


----------



## cyberlando

Who has a good picture of them fitting a 360 mm rad at the bottom with at least a 1000w power supply.......think my supply is huge


----------



## Mega Man

huh ? what do you mean ? you can not fit a 360 on the bottom without some serious modding


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberlando*
> 
> Who has a good picture of them fitting a 360 mm rad at the bottom with at least a 1000w power supply.......think my supply is huge


i ever do that, and i u can see where i put the power supplay (seasonic 1000p)...








but the not all the power suplay heat can came out from side mesh when i close the case... so inside case become more warmer... not good...


----------



## cyberlando




----------



## CM Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> i ever do that, and i u can see where i put the power supplay (seasonic 1000p)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but the not all the power suplay heat can came out from side mesh when i close the case... so inside case become more warmer... not good...


Stryker gone wild! More shots? Is that a Gundam Shield?


----------



## tyguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberlando*


My god, you are making me nervous without a cover on that socket


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberlando*


Is that a 280mm had on bottom or bigger?


----------



## cyberlando

no its actually a 240mm wish i would have ordered the 280 im sure it would have fit as well


----------



## SolarNova

Need some opinions/advice.

Current system main points.

3930k
780 classified with EK water block
240 Monsta (80mm thick) Rad with push pull in front of case (slight mod to mount it)
XSPC D5 Photon 270 res/pump mounted via L bracket to bottom of case behind front rad (very tight for space)

Im adding my CPU into my water loop over Xmas and have got a XSPC AX240 white rad to fit in the top of the case for extra cooling.
I have a 3rd radiator at my disposal, another 240 rad. The only place i can think about fitting it if i wanted to run 3x 240 rads would be on the back of the case on the outside using the cases grommeted tubing holes at the top rear of the case.

Bearing in mind i only have straight fittings available, what kind of tubing route and loop order should i go?
Im currently thinking.
Res/Pump - GPU - Outside rad - CPU - front rad - top rad - res/pump

Reason for going to the front rad and not the top one after CPU is to reduce tubing clutter around the motherboard.


----------



## skynet2k8




----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> Need some opinions/advice.
> 
> Current system main points.
> 
> 3930k
> 780 classified with EK water block
> 240 Monsta (80mm thick) Rad with push pull in front of case (slight mod to mount it)
> XSPC D5 Photon 270 res/pump mounted via L bracket to bottom of case behind front rad (very tight for space)
> 
> Im adding my CPU into my water loop over Xmas and have got a XSPC AX240 white rad to fit in the top of the case for extra cooling.
> I have a 3rd radiator at my disposal, another 240 rad. The only place i can think about fitting it if i wanted to run 3x 240 rads would be on the back of the case on the outside using the cases grommeted tubing holes at the top rear of the case.
> 
> Bearing in mind i only have straight fittings available, what kind of tubing route and loop order should i go?
> Im currently thinking.
> Res/Pump - GPU - Outside rad - CPU - front rad - top rad - res/pump
> 
> Reason for going to the front rad and not the top one after CPU is to reduce tubing clutter around the motherboard.


may be can like this...

top rad - cpu - gpu - res pump - bottom rad - front rad - top rad.....

your pump res better put rear near gpu card, and all rad can be inside case, and one hardisk bracket put on the top, and will be much space between rad on front and rad at the bottom front.

putting rad between cpu or gpu there are no drop temp (very little), the water temp will make balance for all heat sources, more short the tubing is more tidy and efficient.

and all fan rad are push air to inside case, and just one 140 or 120 fan as exhaust on rear top case.

but all is depend on you which way its better, its just my suggestion.

and sorry for bad English


----------



## skynet2k8




----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skynet2k8*
> 
> _snip_


Please use a spoiler if you post large amounts of pictures.

EDIT: I also noticed you sometimes post a few nearly identical pictures, so please also consider that. Posting 29 (I think) pictures just makes it difficult to appreciate the work you did.

Nice rig, by the way.


----------



## SolarNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> Need some opinions/advice.
> 
> snip.


Ok so heres a crappy paint mock up of what I have planned.



The front rad/fans is scaled wrong, its one bay to tall so the in/outlet would be lower down.

Anyway the top rad and rear outer rad is what ill be adding in this xmas, just needed some opinions/advice on whether it would work out ok and if that tubing route and loop order would be ideal.
Top rad & rear rad is a AX240 with Gentle typhoon fans.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> Ok so heres a crappy paint mock up of what I have planned.
> 
> 
> 
> The front rad/fans is scaled wrong, its one bay to tall so the in/outlet would be lower down.
> 
> Anyway the top rad and rear outer rad is what ill be adding in this xmas, just needed some opinions/advice on whether it would work out ok and if that tubing route and loop order would be ideal.
> Top rad & rear rad is a AX240 with Gentle typhoon fans.


Just out of curiosity, is the front radiator mounted on the side? And what's the black box at the bottom?


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> Ok so heres a crappy paint mock up of what I have planned.
> 
> 
> 
> The front rad/fans is scaled wrong, its one bay to tall so the in/outlet would be lower down.
> 
> Anyway the top rad and rear outer rad is what ill be adding in this xmas, just needed some opinions/advice on whether it would work out ok and if that tubing route and loop order would be ideal.
> Top rad & rear rad is a AX240 with Gentle typhoon fans.


If you no using all hdd cage, How about put back rad to the front, 2 rad at front, sandwiched (fress air from front, fan first rad fan second rad, from pump to second n then first rad) or side by side (fress air from side mesh), i think if its only 240rad better inside case.


----------



## SolarNova

The front rad is mod mounted to intake from the front.

I used some standard rad mounts/stand* ,used for external mounting, and bolted them to the black removable HDD cage mounts.

http://www.amazon.com/XSPC-Universal-RadStand-Radiator-Mounting/dp/B004KO9DA0

The little black box is just a indicator of the custom L bracket im using to mount the Res/pump to the bottom of the case.
The large black box with white lines through it represents a PSU cover.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> If you no using all hdd cage, How about put back rad to the front, 2 rad at front, sandwiched (fress air from front, fan first rad fan second rad, from pump to second n then first rad) or side by side (fress air from side mesh), i think if its only 240rad better inside case.


That just would not work for 2 reasons, the first being space, I have no room what so ever to do that, the front rad is 80mm thick + 2 fans(its in push/pull config), and there is less than 20mm of space between the fan and the res. The other reason is tubing, trying to connect 2 rads together with tubing so close together would be a massive PITA.


----------



## ocer9999

Probably a stupid question, but what's the difference between Trooper and Stryker aside from color?


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocer9999*
> 
> Probably a stupid question, but what's the difference between Trooper and Stryker aside from color?


Side panel, original trooper with fan , n stryker with window, but now can order trooper with side window....


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocer9999*
> 
> Probably a stupid question, but what's the difference between Trooper and Stryker aside from color?


As Agung79 said. The only difference (aside from paint) was that the Trooper had mesh on the side panel (for a fan) and the Stryker had a window. Now the Trooper also has a windowed side panel. Oh, and the Stryker doesn't have e-SATA. It's easy to mod in though.


----------



## skynet2k8




----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> Need some opinions/advice.
> 
> Current system main points.
> 
> 3930k
> 780 classified with EK water block
> 240 Monsta (80mm thick) Rad with push pull in front of case (slight mod to mount it)
> XSPC D5 Photon 270 res/pump mounted via L bracket to bottom of case behind front rad (very tight for space)
> 
> Im adding my CPU into my water loop over Xmas and have got a XSPC AX240 white rad to fit in the top of the case for extra cooling.
> I have a 3rd radiator at my disposal, another 240 rad. The only place i can think about fitting it if i wanted to run 3x 240 rads would be on the back of the case on the outside using the cases grommeted tubing holes at the top rear of the case.
> 
> Bearing in mind i only have straight fittings available, what kind of tubing route and loop order should i go?
> Im currently thinking.
> Res/Pump - GPU - Outside rad - CPU - front rad - top rad - res/pump
> 
> Reason for going to the front rad and not the top one after CPU is to reduce tubing clutter around the motherboard.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> Need some opinions/advice.
> 
> snip.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so heres a crappy paint mock up of what I have planned.
> 
> 
> 
> The front rad/fans is scaled wrong, its one bay to tall so the in/outlet would be lower down.
> 
> Anyway the top rad and rear outer rad is what ill be adding in this xmas, just needed some opinions/advice on whether it would work out ok and if that tubing route and loop order would be ideal.
> Top rad & rear rad is a AX240 with Gentle typhoon fans.
Click to expand...

i did it


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








works great but you know you can put a third 240 in the bottom and hide most of the tubing behind the drive cages ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skynet2k8*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


easy way to use spoiler is to highlight everything and then click the little text box


----------



## jfro63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrangeStranger*
> 
> Yes I watched your Vid and everything and its pretty awesome!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is a downside especially because it would rather be for me than for lan partys and stuff :/ So I guess I'll let it be for now, I just dont understand why they cant reduce that sound.. I know its because of the frequency but still, it should be possible somehow..
> 
> Thanks for your help anyway!!


Audible high frequency noise sounds more like a grounding issue, ensure your inverter is grounded properly. May need an external ground on the inverter to the case/PSU ensuring it is metal to metal and not on paint. This is assuming it is internally mounted.


----------



## ProLeopard

Wow!

I just saw your pictures of that build, and it is the most amazing thing I've ever seen.

I have a CM Storm Stryker, and I really would like to know:

Where did you manage to get that hard drive cover????

I can get the adhesive film, but where does one get those plastic covers??

I'd really appreciate if you could tell me








It'd be really nice if my build could look somewhere close to as good as yours.

Again, great build, props to you









Thanks,
ProLeopard

Edit: This build is on page 542, sorry for posting it here


----------



## ProLeopard

Hello guys,

I've just finished building my PC in my brand new CM Storm Stryker.

I will be getting a few more addons like a fan controller and some more LED's, and I will post some pictures after I hook those up.
Can't wait to join the club!

-ProLeopard


----------



## Pharaoh313

Fixed my storm stryker hard-drive buzzing case issue. I saw in a previous post to fold a piece of paper & place it in-between the 2 hard-drive cages. IT WORKED!!!


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pharaoh313*
> 
> Fixed my storm stryker hard-drive buzzing case issue. I saw in a previous post to fold a piece of paper & place it in-between the 2 hard-drive cages. IT WORKED!!!


!!! Finally I have the solution! Normally it was a generous nudge to the whole case that would stop it 10 minutes at a time, I have to try this with mine.


----------



## kissfan007

Hello! I'm a long time reader of this forum, what a great forum. I'm going to build a new rig soon using the storm-tropper case(whenever any store actually has them again). Im not really a gamer but just love to build one like I am. Im really in to the cosmetics of the build, so what video cards can i buy that have the green nvidia logo on them? I think it looks cool. Also I was looking to buy the corsair hx850i but can get the hx1000i for $30 more, is it worth it? Thank you!


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kissfan007*
> 
> Hello! I'm a long time reader of this forum, what a great forum. I'm going to build a new rig soon using the storm-tropper case(whenever any store actually has them again). Im not really a gamer but just love to build one like I am. Im really in to the cosmetics of the build, so what video cards can i buy that have the green nvidia logo on them? I think it looks cool. Also I was looking to buy the corsair hx850i but can get the hx1000i for $30 more, is it worth it? Thank you!


Welcome to ocn.









Regarding your GPU question, if I'm not mistaken then you'd want any high-end reference card (official NVdesign, not a custom one).

And concerning the PSU, I'd say don't buy the larger one unless you know you'll need it. Apparrently lots of people buy large PSUs thinking they'll add more GPUs later on, and then never do.

EDIT: The GTX x70 and x80 has it (again, only reference models), and *maybe* x60.


----------



## kissfan007

Ok. Thank you! I will go with corsair hx850i. As for the video card...up in the air. I could always use my radeon 4800hd, Lol. I'm going from an I7 920 to a I7 5820, using Asus X99 deluxe.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kissfan007*
> 
> Ok. Thank you! I will go with corsair hx850i. As for the video card...up in the air. I could always use my radeon 4800hd, Lol. I'm going from an I7 920 to a I7 5820, using Asus X99 deluxe.


No problem. Concerning your GPU, that one sounds a bit old (I know that's an understatement







), I'd rather go for something newer. You said you're "not really a gamer", to what extent is that?


----------



## GhostSniper08

Im pretty sure this has been answered here ...but im on a time constraint and can't go page by page looking so I'm hoping one of you can help me. I built a friend a pc with this Storm stryker. When it came in the fans and the fan controller worked just fine. While attempting to see if i could get a sickle flow led fan work with the fan controller i may have messed something up becuase now the White LED fans that came with the case have a very dim glow. Ive noticed the sickle flows now have a pulsating light when at lower speeds (which to my understanding is how the controller works) but is there anything i can do about the White led fans not lighting properly?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostSniper08*
> 
> Im pretty sure this has been answered here ...but im on a time constraint and can't go page by page looking so I'm hoping one of you can help me. I built a friend a pc with this Storm stryker. When it came in the fans and the fan controller worked just fine. While attempting to see if i could get a sickle flow led fan work with the fan controller i may have messed something up becuase now the White LED fans that came with the case have a very dim glow. Ive noticed the sickle flows now have a pulsating light when at lower speeds (which to my understanding is how the controller works) but is there anything i can do about the White led fans not lighting properly?


Are you ruuning the stock fans and the Sicklefow?

The Sickleflow issue you mentioned is normal since the controller works by pulsing power to the fan. I'm not exactly sure what's wrong with the stock fan leds, maybe I can help if I have more details on what's connected and how.


----------



## GhostSniper08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Are you ruuning the stock fans and the Sicklefow?
> 
> The Sickleflow issue you mentioned is normal since the controller works by pulsing power to the fan. I'm not exactly sure what's wrong with the stock fan leds, maybe I can help if I have more details on what's connected and how.


Right now i just have the sickle flows connected. And they connected to the 3 pin (which is really 2 pin). When i connect the stock fans i do use both the 3 pin and 2 pin (for leds) ...when i got them they worked just fine.
the sickle flows come with extra wires to connect onto molex (both male and female) and has and extra 2 pin extension. So i tried connected ...well i guess all of them lol...which seemed to have caused a short in the fan controller... i think. Cuz now they wont light up brightly like they did when i first plugged them in. They still work and the fan speed works too, but the actual LED's are the ones that wont light up..... I hope this is making sense.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostSniper08*
> 
> Right now i just have the sickle flows connected. And they connected to the 3 pin (which is really 2 pin). When i connect the stock fans i do use both the 3 pin and 2 pin (for leds) ...when i got them they worked just fine.
> the sickle flows come with extra wires to connect onto molex (both male and female) and has and extra 2 pin extension. So i tried connected ...well i guess all of them lol...which seemed to have caused a short in the fan controller... i think. Cuz now they wont light up brightly like they did when i first plugged them in. They still work and the fan speed works too, but the actual LED's are the ones that wont light up..... I hope this is making sense.


Do you mean they have a molex-3pin adapter, or do they have all the connectors hard-wired on?

EDIT: Could you perhaps measure the voltage on one of the led (2-pin) channels? If you can, then tomorrow I'll measure mine and see if there's a significant difference.


----------



## kissfan007

I was just looking for something flashy i guess, but it looks like i would be spending $500 or more for one of those cards. I really only need the video card to do 3 displays (2 monitors and i use hdmi to my tv for downloaded movies). It looks like most any card will do that anymore. It's looking like a GTX 760 at the moment. Any thoughts on that series? Evga,Msi, Asus? Thanks.


----------



## cyberlando

anyone tried taking off the acrylic window to apply tint to it to give it a darkish shade?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberlando*
> 
> anyone tried taking off the acrylic window to apply tint to it to give it a darkish shade?


If you're specifically wondering about removing the window, just undo the push pins. On the inside of the case you'll see it's a small pin between two tabs, just push that pin through, and pull it out once you can grip the outside.


----------



## Mega Man

it has been done you have to screw it together as the only way to ge tit out is to drill the rivets !


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it has been done you have to screw it together as the only way to ge tit out is to drill the rivets !


You mean those small black pins on the side panel?

If we're talking of the same thing, here's a quick sketch of the rivets, just push out the long pin from inside:


----------



## Mega Man

dont shoot the messenger i am just telling you what i read !


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> dont shoot the messenger i am just telling you what i read !


I'm not "shooting the messanger", I simply noticed what I thought to be a mistake and pointed it out.


----------



## cyberlando

i really hope it comes out with the pushing of the pin......drilling is a bit extreme...

this window i realized is very proned to scratches...........ive had the case for less than a month and i can see very visible scratches on the acrylic already


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberlando*
> 
> i really hope it comes out with the pushing of the pin......drilling is a bit extreme...
> 
> this window i realized is very proned to scratches...........ive had the case for less than a month and i can see very visible scratches on the acrylic already


That is unfortunately one of the problems with acrylic windows.

If you have problems with the push pins, just let me know and I'll post more detailed pictures.


----------



## SAMsite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberlando*
> 
> anyone tried taking off the acrylic window to apply tint to it to give it a darkish shade?


Well this is what it looks like


----------



## NASzi

so cool that you did this, i've actually contemplated this time and time again but never went though with it. What % did you use?


----------



## SAMsite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> so cool that you did this, i've actually contemplated this time and time again but never went though with it. What % did you use?


50% percent







(tint is applied on the outside), the window cracked (4-5 cm) during shipment from the right upper corner.


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAMsite*
> 
> 50% percent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (tint is applied on the outside), the window cracked (4-5 cm) during shipment from the right upper corner.


thanks for letting me know where you applied the tint, I was actually thinking about this on my way to work this morning. I have 5% tint on all the windows on my truck and I was pretty sure it would be best to apply it to the outside like you did. I may actually try this one day : )

The stryker truck : )

http://minus.com/i/bABg9njhXua6


----------



## ikantreed

I have seen a few pictures of a Kraken X41 as an exhaust at the back of the case but i cant figure out how to bolt it up there.

The end tanks hit the expansion card slots in my CM storm trooper.

Any advice?

http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/nzxt_kraken_x41_review/4


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikantreed*
> 
> I have seen a few pictures of a Kraken X41 as an exhaust at the back of the case but i cant figure out how to bolt it up there.
> 
> The end tanks hit the expansion card slots in my CM storm trooper.
> 
> Any advice?
> 
> http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/nzxt_kraken_x41_review/4


i assume thats gpu card on pciex number 1, if your gpu card only one, then move it to the other *16x pciex* slot...


----------



## ikantreed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> i assume thats gpu card on pciex number 1, if your gpu card only one, then move it to the other *16x pciex* slot...


No there is nothing installed in the case at the moment.

It hits the case itself right about the first expansion card slot.

Seems to me a dremel is needed but I didnt see any mention of that in the reviews


----------



## ikantreed

http://s1082.photobucket.com/user/mattg706/media/18113359213l_zps39c53774.jpg.html

This is the area it hits no matter which way i flip it.


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikantreed*
> 
> http://s1082.photobucket.com/user/mattg706/media/18113359213l_zps39c53774.jpg.html
> 
> This is the area it hits no matter which way i flip it.


how about using 2 fan, push pull, or put the fan between rad n case, or using fan shroud, to make distance between rad n case....

sorry bad english


----------



## jfro63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> how about using 2 fan, push pull, or put the fan between rad n case, or using fan shroud, to make distance between rad n case....
> 
> sorry bad english


Or move the 120mm top rad to the front location and put your rear radiator with the fittings at the top. If it's a 120mm. A 140mm rear rad will most likely need to be spaced out.


----------



## ikantreed

These are not pictures of my set up. I only have the kraken x41. It appears they have a x31 instead of a x41 in this picture though


----------



## Banannasorus

Hey all, I've been following this thread for over a year now, and decided I should finally join in and post some pictures of my rig, It's not the best, but it's getting there!

Current specs are:
Asus sabertooth z77
i5 3570k OC/d to 4.4 with an antec kuhler 920
2x Asus GTX 980 strix's
16gb crucial ballistix tracer ram
Corsair ax1200 psu

WD 3tb HDD
OCZ vector SSD

Logitech g910 keyboard
Logitech g502 mouse
Logitech g27 set up with Thrustmaster t500rs shifter and Fanatec clubsport v2 pedals
Logitech x540 5.1 speaker set up
Astro a50 headset

Samsung 27inch 3d led monitor and a Samsung 23inch secondary

It's had a few case modifications over the years but only amateur dodgy things! PSU cable cover, side panels made etc. Installed some EL wire along the top of the case, had a dozen red led trips but have recently removed them to change the theme to a purple/green uv theme!


----------



## kymotsujason

Hi there, I'm new to this forums but long time owner of a CM Storm Trooper.
I have a question for whoever can answer: Is the CM Storm Trooper compatible with a Zotac GTX980 Extreme Edition?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kymotsujason*
> 
> Hi there, I'm new to this forums but long time owner of a CM Storm Trooper.
> I have a question for whoever can answer: Is the CM Storm Trooper compatible with a Zotac GTX980 Extreme Edition?


I can't see why not. The Trooper/Stryker is after all a HUGE case.


----------



## Mega Man

i have never seen a video card it does not fit you can google newegg stryker and storm trooper for videos that will have a measurement
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i forgot there is a gpu measurement here
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119260
> 
> i couldnt find it so check @ 11:15 here


----------



## GraveDigger7878

That card isn't even the biggest one you can get. You will be fine.


----------



## slumbarr

Yeah, you should be good


----------



## Pharaoh313

Anyone have any tips on stopping the random vibration sound coming from the top panel? It stops as soon as I press down.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pharaoh313*
> 
> Anyone have any tips on stopping the random vibration sound coming from the top panel? It stops as soon as I press down.


This may sound like a stupid question, but are the clips on the top panel pushed fully through?


----------



## SolarNova

I get this as well. during my tear down over xmas ill be adding in some sound deadening across the top of the case under the top shrowdto try absorb any vibrations. I sugest u do the same.


----------



## agung79

I already open and close the top panel many times and now i not used all the top front panel, too many cables... But there are no any vibration as long as you hear a loud sound "click" when all the clips click in ( six big clips on top panel to connect to the main case )... Sometime that click sound to loud that i think the clips broke...


----------



## jfro63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> I already open and close the top panel many times and now i not used all the top front panel, too many cables... But there are no any vibration as long as you hear a loud sound "click" when all the clips click in ( six big clips on top panel to connect to the main case )... Sometime that click sound to loud that i think the clips broke...


Remove the side panels and look up underneath the top to see if they are in fact "clicked" into place properly...


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfro63*
> 
> Remove the side panels and look up underneath the top to see if they are in fact "clicked" into place properly...


Yup i used my fingger to check that clips,

Any one know how to remove plate/Cage of small hdd top front? It have to be heavy mod?


----------



## cjc75

Hey all...

Looking at maybe doing a case upgrade sometime after Christmas.

I have an old Thermaltake ARMOR case, the original they produced from about 8 - 9 years ago; and I am interested in replacing it. This is going to be for my new i7 4790K build that will be replacing my old Phenom II x4 940...

I am debating between the Storm Scout 2; and the Storm Trooper.

But looking at Newegg, I am wondering why the Trooper is suddenly so much more expensive then it used to be?

_$269 !!!_

WOW!

I thought it used to be closer to $150'ish range, any idea where I could find one in that range?


----------



## burningprophet

It's still around $150... Not sure why one is appearing as $269. I see it too. Search newegg for: N82E16811119297 - this is the $149, currently out of stock. You could also buy it from mwave, amazon, cmstore.


----------



## cjc75

Ok I found one available at PerformancePC's for 149, and Frys has them for 139 but they're out of stock...

Can anyone tell me, whats the built-in fan controller like and how easy is it to set up and use?

Can't find much info on it, would be useful if the front page here had some pics of its wiring.

I read that it can control up to 4 fans which should be sufficient for my initial needs, but I also see from pictures, that some here have added in bay mounted fan controllers and I'm debating whether or not I should get one of those or stick to using the built-in front panel controller; as it would depend on how easy the Troopers is to wire and set up.

I may go water cooling on this build, as I already have an old Apogee XT block, with an MCP 655 pump and an RX120 radiator... I'll probably put two fans on the rad in a push/pull and set them up on a speed controller, and then do the same with two front grill fans...

Debating whether the Troopers controller will be sufficient, or should I go with a bay mounted controller?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Hey all...
> 
> Looking at maybe doing a case upgrade sometime after Christmas.
> 
> I have an old Thermaltake ARMOR case, the original they produced from about 8 - 9 years ago; and I am interested in replacing it. This is going to be for my new i7 4790K build that will be replacing my old Phenom II x4 940...
> 
> I am debating between the Storm Scout 2; and the Storm Trooper.
> 
> But looking at Newegg, I am wondering why the Trooper is suddenly so much more expensive then it used to be?
> 
> _$269 !!!_
> 
> WOW!
> 
> I thought it used to be closer to $150'ish range, any idea where I could find one in that range?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burningprophet*
> 
> It's still around $150... Not sure why one is appearing as $269. I see it too. Search newegg for: N82E16811119297 - this is the $149, currently out of stock. You could also buy it from mwave, amazon, cmstore.


one is from newegg the other from asia ( a different seller look by the add to cart button )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Ok I found one available at PerformancePC's for 149, and Frys has them for 139 but they're out of stock...
> 
> Can anyone tell me, whats the built-in fan controller like and how easy is it to set up and use?
> 
> Can't find much info on it, would be useful if the front page here had some pics of its wiring.
> 
> I read that it can control up to 4 fans which should be sufficient for my initial needs, but I also see from pictures, that some here have added in bay mounted fan controllers and I'm debating whether or not I should get one of those or stick to using the built-in front panel controller; as it would depend on how easy the Troopers is to wire and set up.
> 
> I may go water cooling on this build, as I already have an old Apogee XT block, with an MCP 655 pump and an RX120 radiator... I'll probably put two fans on the rad in a push/pull and set them up on a speed controller, and then do the same with two front grill fans...
> 
> Debating whether the Troopers controller will be sufficient, or should I go with a bay mounted controller?


imo it sucks get a aquaero !

it pulses the 12v to control the speed


----------



## cjc75

So then no one really uses the built-in Fan Controller on this thing; its better to just get a bay add on controller?

Asking cause it will determine what I go with for a reservoir for water cooling..

Obviously with a bay mounted Fan Controller, then I can't use a dual bay Res if I am going to run a pair of fans in the lower 6 slots...


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> So then no one really uses the built-in Fan Controller on this thing; its better to just get a bay add on controller?
> 
> Asking cause it will determine what I go with for a reservoir for water cooling..
> 
> Obviously with a bay mounted Fan Controller, then I can't use a dual bay Res if I am going to run a pair of fans in the lower 6 slots...


I use the built-in controller together with another one, and I don't have a problem with it. I'd say your best bet would be to try it out (if it's feasible).


----------



## SolarNova

I use both the built in controller and motherboard headers to control fan speed. If I could though I would use all motherboard headers to get precise control. But since im running 9 fans atm and gunna be adding another 1 over xmas, I have to use the built in controller as well. I don't have a problem with it personally.

As for bay reservoirs, I would stick with a tube res personally as iv heard that bay reservoirs can suffer from vibration issues. That's why I got a XSPC Photon D5 270 combi...though i wouldn't recommend getting the D5 270 or stand alone 270 res..its huge and acuatly to big for standard mounting within the case,, get the 170 instead.


----------



## cjc75

Well I've already got an MCP 655 pump with an attached res...

This one - http://shop.xs-pc.com/xsp/XSPC-Acrylic-Tank-Reservoir-for-Laing-D5_25434.html

I also already have an Apogee XT block and an RX120 Rad, all thats not being used atm, so I figure I'll use them for this new rig...

I've just been debating whether or not I should stick with that little acrylic Res, or go with some other option; since the Trooper has so much potential for water cooling; but it depends on what I do in terms of going with a fan controller.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> So then no one really uses the built-in Fan Controller on this thing; its better to just get a bay add on controller?
> 
> Asking cause it will determine what I go with for a reservoir for water cooling..
> 
> Obviously with a bay mounted Fan Controller, then I can't use a dual bay Res if I am going to run a pair of fans in the lower 6 slots...


aquaero onry ~!


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfro63*
> 
> Audible high frequency noise sounds more like a grounding issue, ensure your inverter is grounded properly. May need an external ground on the inverter to the case/PSU ensuring it is metal to metal and not on paint. This is assuming it is internally mounted.


Yes, my power inverter is mounted internally using sticky velcro strips and it only has two cables coming out of it. One supplies power to it from my PSU and the other outputs power to my 6-way splitter that has 6 strands of EL wire connected to it. From what I see, there isn't a way to ground it unless you were to try splicing into the cables which I am never going to do. Plus, I don't think grounding it to bare metal would solve the noise problem anyway.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banannasorus*
> 
> It's had a few case modifications over the years but only amateur dodgy things! PSU cable cover, side panels made etc. Installed some EL wire along the top of the case, had a dozen red led trips but have recently removed them to change the theme to a purple/green uv theme!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, that's a lot of colors.
Nice to see another case with EL wire mods! Wondering what kind of power inverter you are using and does your power inverter have an annoying sound coming from it when turned on?
Also, did you replace the red LEDs on the power button?

So you are changing to a purple / green UV theme, me too.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> The stryker truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://minus.com/i/bABg9njhXua6


Stryker truck, that's awesome. I'd say now it just needs a CM Storm logo on it.


----------



## CmdrCash

Has anyone here experience with mounting a XSPC Photon 170 reservoit / pump combo in the Trooper? I'm planing to switch to watercooling with the upcoming system update and like the look of it a lot.

My guess is, that one would have to drill extra holes into the HDD cages and remove the small cross beam there.

I would be thankfull for any imput.


----------



## Mega Man

i am lost on what you are asking about the crossbeam , if you mean the round black one, sits near the mobo side of the cages it comes out with 2 screws


----------



## CmdrCash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i am lost on what you are asking about the crossbeam , if you mean the round black one, sits near the mobo side of the cages it comes out with 2 screws


Yes, I mean that one and know of the screws. My problem would be the drilling of new holes to mount the braket that holds the reservoir and pump. I'm not much of an artisan, you know.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CmdrCash*
> 
> Yes, I mean that one and know of the screws. My problem would be the drilling of new holes to mount the braket that holds the reservoir and pump. I'm not much of an artisan, you know.


Just remember: measure twice, cut (or drill) once.









Apart from that, it can't be that hard as long as you take your time.

EDIT: I assume you still have your fans facing the side, you can get better airflow (radiators also need air) if you rotate them to face the front. Just something to keep in mind before you do any modding.


----------



## deatlypoutine

hi guys i got a question i have been building computer for a while now but i want to try something new. So i called frozen cpu to find the blue led for the flame type button on the top pcb board but they didnt have it they had the 3mm led for the fan speed setting so where can i find either the pcb modded with the blue led or where can i buy the led also i have never done something like this so could you guys give me a cheat sheet on how to do this and how to make it easy i got a solering iron so i got that covered.
thank you so much and links to buy the pcb with the blue leds or the leds themselve would be greatly appreciated ^^


----------



## CmdrCash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> EDIT: I assume you still have your fans facing the side, you can get better airflow (radiators also need air) if you rotate them to face the front. Just something to keep in mind before you do any modding.


Thanks for the tip, but when I rotate the HDD cages so the fans face the front I would take away the only option to mount that reservoir and I would hate to have all the HDD connetors face inside instead of to the right, where they would be well hidden.

Excuse the very low tech aproach







but this is a sketch of what I have in mind.


----------



## Banannasorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Yes, my power inverter is mounted internally using sticky velcro strips and it only has two cables coming out of it. One supplies power to it from my PSU and the other outputs power to my 6-way splitter that has 6 strands of EL wire connected to it. From what I see, there isn't a way to ground it unless you were to try splicing into the cables which I am never going to do. Plus, I don't think grounding it to bare metal would solve the noise problem anyway.
> Wow, that's a lot of colors.
> Nice to see another case with EL wire mods! Wondering what kind of power inverter you are using and does your power inverter have an annoying sound coming from it when turned on?
> Also, did you replace the red LEDs on the power button?
> 
> So you are changing to a purple / green UV theme, me too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryker truck, that's awesome. I'd say now it just needs a CM Storm logo on it.


Hey man, I remember inboxing you over a year ago about how to do the EL wire mods, and you sent me a huge walk through that helped a tonne! I finally got around to doing it haha!

For some reason the photos I took on the dslr showed the colours a thousand times brighter than it really was.. It's much more dull than that! I've recently replaced my motherboard, cooler, cpu etc since a couple weeks ago and removed all traces of red leds/fans.

As for the power inverter, I haven't got around to hard wiring it into any switches, I still use the stock battery pack that I sit at the top of my case and turn on when I want to impress people haha, and yes even that makes an annoying buzzing noise.. Shame I've switched from the red theme, I would of loved green EL wire now but I really can't be bothered tearing it all out and doing it again.

I never got around to doing the power buttons, Ever since the first day I took the top cover off I lost the LEDs on the fan control buttons, but always had the power button... I would love to do those green but again, It's a mix of being lazy and absolutely sucking at soldering..

Heres some pictures on my iphone showing the theme a bit better!

(the red lights are the stock motherboard lights unfortunately)


----------



## jfro63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CmdrCash*
> 
> Has anyone here experience with mounting a XSPC Photon 170 reservoit / pump combo in the Trooper? I'm planing to switch to watercooling with the upcoming system update and like the look of it a lot.
> 
> My guess is, that one would have to drill extra holes into the HDD cages and remove the small cross beam there.
> 
> I would be thankfull for any imput.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CmdrCash*
> 
> Has anyone here experience with mounting a XSPC Photon 170 reservoit / pump combo in the Trooper? I'm planing to switch to watercooling with the upcoming system update and like the look of it a lot.
> 
> My guess is, that one would have to drill extra holes into the HDD cages and remove the small cross beam there.
> 
> I would be thankfull for any imput.


I did drill some new holes in the HDD cage but used small sections of PVC tubing to get around the small cross beam so I could leave it in place.

ReservoirSpacer.JPG 101k .JPG file


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deatlypoutine*
> 
> hi guys i got a question i have been building computer for a while now but i want to try something new. So i called frozen cpu to find the blue led for the flame type button on the top pcb board but they didnt have it they had the 3mm led for the fan speed setting so where can i find either the pcb modded with the blue led or where can i buy the led also i have never done something like this so could you guys give me a cheat sheet on how to do this and how to make it easy i got a solering iron so i got that covered.
> thank you so much and links to buy the pcb with the blue leds or the leds themselve would be greatly appreciated ^^


Here is a link to one of my previous posts. It has some info. that may help you out.
Just be sure to click on the Spoiler to view it.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club/10100#post_21835457


----------



## deatlypoutine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Here is a link to one of my previous posts. It has some info. that may help you out.
> Just be sure to click on the Spoiler to view it.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club/10100#post_21835457


thank you so much ordered the leds but closed for holidays so cant wait to try them out ^^ thanks again i could'nt find the SMDs leds


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deatlypoutine*
> 
> thank you so much ordered the leds but closed for holidays so cant wait to try them out ^^ thanks again i could'nt find the SMDs leds


Did you try this link for SMD LEDs?
http://www.alliedelec.com/search/productdetail.aspx?SKU=70062856


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CmdrCash*
> 
> Thanks for the tip, but when I rotate the HDD cages so the fans face the front I would take away the only option to mount that reservoir and I would hate to have all the HDD connetors face inside instead of to the right, where they would be well hidden.
> 
> Excuse the very low tech aproach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but this is a sketch of what I have in mind.


Sorry for not replying earlier, I somehow missed your post.

Anyway, I'm not sure how the radiator you're planning to use mounts. My guess though is that you could use L brackets for that, and for the HDD issue you could somehow mount them between the black plate and the solid side panel, provided you don't have too many of them. It will probably take some extra drilling to properly mount the HDDs that way, but if you need more intake then it's better to do it from the start.

Concerning airflow, what intake/exhaust setup are you planning? That might influence whether you'll need those extra fans.


----------



## savagemic

New water cooling loop in the storm Stryker* case!


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagemic*
> 
> 
> New water cooling loop in the storm *Stryker* case!


Sorry, but I just had to fix it.









That's a pretty nice rig you have there (at least compared to mine).


----------



## savagemic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Sorry, but I just had to fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a pretty nice rig you have there (at least compared to mine).


DERP! My bad. Thanks for the comments! Have a link to yours? I'm on the mobile site and can't seem to find a link to yours on your profile anywhere.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagemic*
> 
> DERP! My bad. Thanks for the comments! Have a link to yours? I'm on the mobile site and can't seem to find a link to yours on your profile anywhere.


This should do:

Link to my main rig.


----------



## CmdrCash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Sorry for not replying earlier, I somehow missed your post.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not sure how the radiator you're planning to use mounts. My guess though is that you could use L brackets for that, and for the HDD issue you could somehow mount them between the black plate and the solid side panel, provided you don't have too many of them. It will probably take some extra drilling to properly mount the HDDs that way, but if you need more intake then it's better to do it from the start.
> 
> Concerning airflow, what intake/exhaust setup are you planning? That might influence whether you'll need those extra fans.


Now that you mention it I have to admit, that I never realy put any thought into the matter of airflow in the case.









As if this whole idea wasn't allready complicated enough (for me







), now you have to bring in another factor to be considered.
















Regarding the HDDs I think I could mount the SSD between the backplate and the side panel, yes, but the 3,5" drives?

My new PSU will arrive next week, I will try it out and rotate the cages for better airflow and see what I can do about the cables.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CmdrCash*
> 
> Now that you mention it I have to admit, that I never realy put any thought into the matter of airflow in the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As if this whole idea wasn't allready complicated enough (for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), now you have to bring in another factor to be considered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding the HDDs I think I could mount the SSD between the backplate and the side panel, yes, but the 3,5" drives?
> 
> My new PSU will arrive next week, I will try it out and rotate the cages for better airflow and see what I can do about the cables.


Could you post a picture of the back side of your rig (cable management side)? Also, how many drives do you have? Once I have that I can see if I can work something out and post a picture.

EDIT: I meant then I can post a picture showing what I have in mind. I'm not at home now, so I'll have to do it early evening though.


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagemic*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New water cooling loop in the storm Stryker* case!


Nice setup. Is that two GTX 980's?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> This should do:
> 
> Link to my main rig.


J I just realized you obtained some new hardware, do you have any new pictures?


----------



## savagemic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> Nice setup. Is that two GTX 980's?


It is.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> Nice setup. Is that two GTX 980's?
> J I just realized you obtained some new hardware, do you have any new pictures?


I haven't taken pictures in quite a while, I guess it wouldn't hurt.


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagemic*
> 
> It is.


What type of monitor are you running? And what type of games are you playing?


----------



## JKuhn

Here are two quick shots, I'll clean my rig and take some more in a bit.


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Here are two quick shots, I'll clean my rig and take some more in a bit.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good there J!


----------



## savagemic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> What type of monitor are you running? And what type of games are you playing?


Monitor: U28D590D - Samsung UHD 28" Monitor
Games: BF4, Kerbal SP, World of Tanks


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagemic*
> 
> Monitor: U28D590D - Samsung UHD 28" Monitor
> Games: BF4, Kerbal SP, World of Tanks


ok lol I was looking at the rig in your signature and I was hoping you weren't running a 1080P monitor with two 980's


----------



## savagemic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> ok lol I was looking at the rig in your signature and I was hoping you weren't running a 1080P monitor with two 980's


Haha yea I haven't updated that in a bit. Probably should do that. A good bit has changed.


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagemic*
> 
> Haha yea I haven't updated that in a bit. Probably should do that. A good bit has changed.


yea that's a pretty nice rig you have there. Looks like you're running Z97 with a 4790K or 4690K? and 16 or 32 Gigs of corsair vengance ram?

Why don't you post a couple pictures of the front of your rig. I'd like to see the bay reservoir you went with.

I also love the fact that two GTX 980's can be ran with no problem off of a 750 watt power supply, pretty awesome.


----------



## savagemic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> yea that's a pretty nice rig you have there. Looks like you're running Z97 with a 4790K or 4690K? and 16 or 32 Gigs of corsair vengance ram?
> 
> Why don't you post a couple pictures of the front of your rig. I'd like to see the bay reservoir you went with.
> 
> I also love the fact that two GTX 980's can be ran with no problem off of a 750 watt power supply, pretty awesome.


Updated the sig. I'll add some more/better pictures in a bit.


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagemic*
> 
> Updated the sig. I'll add some more/better pictures in a bit.


Awesome. Looking forward to it. How do you like gaming on that 4k? I recently bought a 1440p monitor and it's awesome.


----------



## JKuhn

More pictures:







Sorry about the dark pictures, my camera is set to under-expose when using flash (to avoid harsh lighting), and I can't process RAW files right now so they're straight out of the camera.

Also, ignore the disconnected SATA cables, it was only while taking pictures.


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> More pictures:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the dark pictures, my camera is set to under-expose when using flash (to avoid harsh lighting), and I can't process RAW files right now so they're straight out of the camera.
> 
> Also, ignore the disconnected SATA cables, it was only while taking pictures.


Whoop Whoop!! Lookin good!


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> Whoop Whoop!! Lookin good!


Thanks. That's the beauty of the Stryker, you can get a nice rig with minimal effort.

And yet you want to get something else?


----------



## jfro63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Sorry for not replying earlier, I somehow missed your post.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not sure how the radiator you're planning to use mounts. My guess though is that you could use L brackets for that, and for the HDD issue you could somehow mount them between the black plate and the solid side panel, provided you don't have too many of them. It will probably take some extra drilling to properly mount the HDDs that way, but if you need more intake then it's better to do it from the start.
> 
> Concerning airflow, what intake/exhaust setup are you planning? That might influence whether you'll need those extra fans.


The XSPC 240 will definitely not fit as you plan, the fittings will interfere with the rear fan. The fittings will need to be to the front. Depending on the motherboard it may also effect fan placement on the radiator. My rear fan is on top in a pull configuration due to the VRM cooling line on the ASUS Maximus VI.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfro63*
> 
> The XSPC 240 will definitely not fit as you plan, the fittings will interfere with the rear fan. The fittings will need to be to the front. Depending on the motherboard it may also effect fan placement on the radiator. My rear fan is on top in a pull configuration due to the VRM cooling line on the ASUS Maximus VI.


I'm not the one who's planning it, it's @CmdrCash.


----------



## CmdrCash

Ich think I've seen plenty of pictures with the top Radiator mounted like I have in mind, but I'm on my mobile phone right now and can't realy look it up.

But I realy don't think the top radiator would mess with the 140mm rear fan. I mean CM advertises the possibility to mount a 240mm radiator in the top of the case.

I'll search for example pictures tonight and will look at the mounting holes, once my new PSU arrives later this week and I redo the cable stuff.

(Hell! It sucks so much to type englich text on a german smartphone).

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CmdrCash*
> 
> Ich think I've seen plenty of pictures with the top Radiator mounted like I have in mind, but I'm on my mobile phone right now and can't realy look it up.
> 
> But I realy don't think the top radiator would mess with the 140mm rear fan. I mean CM advertises the possibility to mount a 240mm radiator in the top of the case.
> 
> I'll search for example pictures tonight and will look at the mounting holes, once my new PSU arrives later this week and I redo the cable stuff.
> 
> *(Hell! It sucks so much to type englich text on a german smartphone).*
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


Typing on a phone sucks in general. I can only imagine if the phone tries to correct you (I assume that's what happened).

Anyway, maybe it'll work if you have the hoses in front?


----------



## SolarNova

Decided to give every1 a heads up in regards to Motherboard + Radiator + Case compatability for the top mount.

A XSPC AX240 radiator with fans mounted in the top with both the fans and the rad inside the case (not with fans under the top panel), and using a Asus P9x79 Pro motherboard leaves 0 room. Its a REAL PITA to get it to fit, but u can manage it, the top most rear IO port for the USB will touch the corner of the Rad ever so slightly. The extra power connector for the motherboard at the top can still be used but again its a PITA to get at. I have the fans at the top and the rad beneath them so the push air down in the the case through the rad...Also looks better seeing the white rad instead of the grey Gentle Typhoon fans im using... hence why the rad is the one touching the mothebroard and not the fans.

Im in the middle of a total strip down and re-build to add my 2nd half of my water loop plus replacing my 2x 500gb HDD's for 1x 1TB SSD, so im coming cross issues and working around them as i go.

So far iv got my XSPX D5 Photon 270 res&pump mounted verticaly via an L bracket to the bottom of the case, along with 3 (yes THREE) 240 rads one of which is a NexXxos Monsta 80mm thick rad for the front in push pull config and 2 AX240 white in push config.

To be clear, I have 1 rad in the front, 1 rad in the top, and another 240 rad mounted to the back of the case.
Theme is white and blue, though my RAM is G.Skill so its red







didnt really care about their color when i built this rig a couple years back as i had a NH-D14 cpu cooler covering them.
2 blue leds at the top, 2 white leds at the bottom, 1 blue LED inside the Res, White tuping, monsoon blue fittings with a few monsoon rotary angled 'adapters' in black+blue fitting and accent disk on the inside and white+blue fititng and accent disk for the rear rad. White painted CM PSU covers for the bottom. No braided cables unfortunatly, dont have the time to sleeve them nor do i like the idea fo wasting £100+ for a replacment set of custom braided cables.

Pics will come once iv completed the build, my room is a mess atm so no in process shots







dont want to encourage bad habbits for new builders, cuz im breaking all the safety rules lol.

So for the above question about top rad and rear fan spacng, so long as u have the top rads endtank/inlet/outlet ports towards the fornt of the case u will have no issues. If u have it towards the back it will depend on the rad design, a rad with a large endtank/fitting end may well have issues if u orientate it towards the back.


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Thanks. That's the beauty of the Stryker, you can get a nice rig with minimal effort.
> 
> And yet you want to get something else?


I've changed my mind







I was thinking about water cooling my video card but I changed my mind. Maybe something i'll get into later. I really do love this case.


----------



## aerosmith9110

Hi All,

can anybody confirm that the ssi eeb form factor could fit in this case? I am currently using this with an xl-atx with 2 360 rads.

Thanks!


----------



## Banannasorus

I decided to go for a push/pull for my top mount nzxt kraken x61 today, As most of you would know the top bracket is a bit of a problem for mounting 2 fans up top, so I decided to make up a bracket that replaced the original in order to mount the second fan under it.

Here's a few pics of my progress!

Original bracket, too small.


Drilled out the original pop rivets in order to take the handle and bracket off.

New bracket made, Stuffed up my calculations and made it a tad too long, Couldn't be bothered making a new one so I made it work, It's covered by the top cover anyway!


Test fit fan under it, and took handle off and bent the bar to the correct height of the new bracket, done in a vice.


Everything drilled and pop riveted back into place!

Top back on and everything works! Just need to buy one more top fan!






Pretty happy for just an amateur's days work!


----------



## JKuhn

If something doesn't fit, just make it fit. Right?

Anyway, good job there.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> I've changed my mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking about water cooling my video card but I changed my mind. Maybe something i'll get into later. I really do love this case.


Is it because I refused to change like you?









Is there a specific reason why you can't put your GPU under water in this case?


----------



## SolarNova

Theres no reason why u cant, even a over sized card like a 780 classified fits fine and can be water cooled. Though u loose any space for a large tube resivour. unless u get creative with how u mount it and dont mind hiding it where the HDD case used to be. Thats what iv done, its a pitty u cant really see the res to well as its usualy a nice little centre peace for ur water loop but needs must i supose.

As for the top bracket and push/pull fans, i honestly think that CM made an oversight with that handle. Who in their right mind would design a case with a huge bulging top panel which can suport fans only to put a bracket in that isnt tall enough. Dunno how that got through QC but no matter.

If i had the tools, materials, and time i would also like to do push pull on the top ..but i dont ..so it'll stay as push.

Still working on my rig, had to raise my res up slightly which was its own can of worms due to my current mounting method. Sorted now though , would like to clean up and leak test 2night but im rapidly running out of time and i got dinner to eat soon... so we shall see. Ill likely get the computer up and running ether by the end of tomorrow or next weekend as im back to work monday and i work late shift >.<

Ill update with pictures when its done, its nothing spectacular being my 1st Full cusotm loop but its defifnatly different being that it has an external rear mounted radiator sticking out to the side.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerosmith9110*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> can anybody confirm that the ssi eeb form factor could fit in this case? I am currently using this with an xl-atx with 2 360 rads.
> 
> Thanks!


I'm not sure. It seems SSI CEB is comatible, but with SSI EEB it looks like you might have a shortage of usable screw holes.

I saw on the net that SSI EEB and E-ATX are the same size, but some of their holes don't line up. Keep in mind though this case doesn't officially support E-ATX, but many people have done it.


----------



## jeffrey980

Hello,

I am new here, and new to modding computer casses. biggrin.gif
i just bought a coolermaster storm trooper and want to start with some modding myself, i thought i'd start with building in some LED's.
i've seen some awesome setups here ! thumb.gif
but i dont know where to connect the leds to ( power supply wise ).blushsmiley.gif
i was wondering if one of you can explain or show me how to, and if you know some good sites to buy the mats needed

i hope you guys can help me


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffrey980*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I am new here, and new to modding computer casses. biggrin.gif
> i just bought a coolermaster storm trooper and want to start with some modding myself, i thought i'd start with building in some LED's.
> i've seen some awesome setups here ! thumb.gif
> but i dont know where to connect the leds to ( power supply wise ).blushsmiley.gif
> i was wondering if one of you can explain or show me how to, and if you know some good sites to buy the mats needed
> 
> i hope you guys can help me


Welcome to ocn!









Are you referring to led strips, or custom?


----------



## jeffrey980

cool red Led strips


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffrey980*
> 
> cool red Led strips


In that case connecting them won't be a problem, they'll either have Molex or SATA connectors. So just buy them from a PC store (or buy custom-length strips and attach wires), and plug them in. It can't be easier.


----------



## jeffrey980

cool ty








can you maybe link what i need ?

i just opend up my pc and saw alot of connections







and dont know were i need to plug it in.

sorry but this is all completely new to me


----------



## SolarNova

Update on my build.

its stopped.

Turns out 1 of my new radiators has a leak >.<

Was filling the loop leak testing it, no leaks on any of the fittings but then i hear a fizzle sound (air bleeding out) coming from the top rad, not long after.. a few drops of water. Drained the loop took it out and did a quik blow test and unfortantly its a DOA radiator









Lesson learned: Do a blow test BEFOR installing a new radiator >.<

Also means i just wasted 1.5 bottles of Mayhems ultra pure H20.

Unfortunatly this means i wont have my rig done befor i go back to work ..which sucks donkey balls >.< Ill have to finish it next weekend if i can.


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banannasorus*
> 
> I decided to go for a push/pull for my top mount nzxt kraken x61 today, As most of you would know the top bracket is a bit of a problem for mounting 2 fans up top, so I decided to make up a bracket that replaced the original in order to mount the second fan under it.
> 
> Here's a few pics of my progress!
> 
> Original bracket, too small.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drilled out the original pop rivets in order to take the handle and bracket off.
> 
> New bracket made, Stuffed up my calculations and made it a tad too long, Couldn't be bothered making a new one so I made it work, It's covered by the top cover anyway!
> 
> 
> Test fit fan under it, and took handle off and bent the bar to the correct height of the new bracket, done in a vice.
> 
> 
> Everything drilled and pop riveted back into place!
> 
> Top back on and everything works! Just need to buy one more top fan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty happy for just an amateur's days work!


Very nice, I don't know why cooler master just didn't go with a design like this

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Is it because I refused to change like you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a specific reason why you can't put your GPU under water in this case?


They're just not the best cases for watercooling, if I were to go all out i'd like a little more room


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffrey980*
> 
> cool ty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you maybe link what i need ?
> 
> i just opend up my pc and saw alot of connections
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and dont know were i need to plug it in.
> 
> sorry but this is all completely new to me


The SATA connector I mentioned is the one that connects the PSU to the hard drives, and Molex is what the old IDE hard drives used (they have four wires arranged red-black-black-yellow).

Do you have a store that does custom PCs near you? If you do then just ask them for led strips.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> Very nice, I don't know why cooler master just didn't go with a design like this
> They're just not the best cases for watercooling, if I were to go all out i'd like a little more room


Understandable. On the other hand, a case like this is heavy enough. I don't think I'll appreciate a larger one.


----------



## jeffrey980

unfortunately no shop who does this nearby









is there a way to attach the led strips to the fan light button to turn it on and off ?


this is the back of my PSU, but i cant find any connector online what seems to be fitted in here








or can i get power from somewhere else ?


can i use this ?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffrey980*
> 
> unfortunately no shop who does this nearby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is there a way to attach the led strips to the fan light button to turn it on and off ?
> 
> 
> this is the back of my PSU, but i cant find any connector online what seems to be fitted in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or can i get power from somewhere else ?
> 
> 
> can i use this ?


First, you can connect it to the led controller, but you might have to do so indirectly (with a relay) depending on how much power the led strip needs (it'll be either 5V or 12V, the led controller supplies 5V).

Look at the cables that came with your PSU, you should find the 4-pin connector you posted at the end. That's a Molex connector.

Also, I see you're in the Netherlands, if you want I can ask a relative if he knows an online shop there.

EDIT: the cable should look like this (I have the 650W version of your PSU):


----------



## jeffrey980

the psu has a 12 V output same as the leds i will buy

all the psu cables i had are in use now, so i need to buy a new one
so should i buy the one i posted then ?



put the 6 pin in the psu and then just cut off the molex connector and use the gound and positive wire's from the psu to connect them to the leds ?





and yes that whould be very helpful thank you


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffrey980*
> 
> the psu has a 12 V output same as the leds i will buy
> 
> all the psu cables i had are in use now, so i need to buy a new one
> so should i buy the one i posted then ?
> 
> 
> 
> put the 6 pin in the psu and then just cut off the molex connector and use the gound and positive wire's from the psu to connect them to the leds ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes that whould be very helpful thank you


That ghetto wiring mod will NOT work, you need the one I posted above (I edited the post). If you don't have one, ask the shop where you bought the PC, or look on the CM store.

I'll ask that relative, last time I heard from him he was in Waddinxveen (I hope I spelled it right). Is it close enough that I can ask for a local shop, or must it be online?


----------



## jeffrey980

i just send the suplier of my computer about the cable.
hope i get a answer in the morning.

so if i get that cable, i have power and then i need led strips with molex connectors ?

waddixveen is a long way from me so online shop is fine


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffrey980*
> 
> i just send the suplier of my computer about the cable.
> hope i get a answer in the morning.
> 
> so if i get that cable, i have power and then i need led strips with molex connectors ?
> 
> waddixveen is a long way from me so online shop is fine


Correct. When I have an answer I'll check that shop and post what I find.


----------



## jeffrey980

Great, Thank you for all the help


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffrey980*
> 
> Great, Thank you for all the help


No probelm.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> The SATA connector I mentioned is the one that connects the PSU to the hard drives, and Molex is what the old IDE hard drives used (they have four wires arranged red-black-black-yellow).


although people mistakenly call these molex, they are not,

molex is a company that makes connectors

not a connector

it is a fat 4pin connector actually made by a company called amp and the connector is a mate n lok connector

as too the case being poor for watercooling. i fit the same as i could in my m8 in the stryker ( not now but originally ) and the m8 was full... so no it is not poor, there are better choices but they generally cost more too !


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> *although people mistakenly call these molex, they are not,
> 
> molex is a company that makes connectors
> 
> not a connector
> 
> it is a fat 4pin connector actually made by a company called amp and the connector is a mate n lok connector*
> 
> as too the case being poor for watercooling. i fit the same as i could in my m8 in the stryker ( not now but originally ) and the m8 was full... so no it is not poor, there are better choices but they generally cost more too !


I guess you learn something new every day, right?


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banannasorus*
> 
> I decided to go for a push/pull for my top mount nzxt kraken x61 today, As most of you would know the top bracket is a bit of a problem for mounting 2 fans up top, so I decided to make up a bracket that replaced the original in order to mount the second fan under it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty happy for just an amateur's days work!


You know originally I had planned to mount a low profile fan below the handle, but now that I've seen this handle mod for about the third time I'm going to do it as well. Your handle mod turned out really well. Might have painted it black before you installed it, but like you said the top panel covers it up anyways.

Thanks for inspiring me to eventually do this myself.


----------



## Jorgep

Hey guys, I want to build a custom watercooling loop that cools both my CPU and GPU, and here are some parts I plan to buy:
- XSPC Raystorm CPU Waterblock (AMD)
- XSPC D5 Photon 170 res/pump combo

but I need your help with the rest of the parts:









1) I am not sure what rads I should use. Maybe two 240's (top and bottom) with push-pull, but I couldn't find the sizes the stryker allows (with minimum modding), or the thickness of the rads. Any recommendations on setups or specific rads that I could buy?

2) The search for fans hasn't been easy, but I am thinking in getting either Noctua NF-F12 PWM or Corsair SP120 high performance. Any thoughts? (I care for noise, but *mainly* for cooling efficiency. Any other fan recommendation is very welcome







)

3) I'm a total newbie on the other parts (tubes, etc) and I really do not know what else I need to buy, so if anyone could tell me and/or name some brands to investigate I would be really grateful.

In case you need my specs:
- AMD FX-8350
- ASUS V-Formula Z motherboard
- EVGA GeForce GTX 760 (not bought yet, just planning everything)
- m2 silent pro 1000w

Sorry for bad english


----------



## JKuhn

@jeffrey980

My relative pointed me to this:

Blue

Red

I'm not sure if the red one has the required connector though, that's why I also linked the blue one.

Oh, and have you heard anything about that missing cable?

EDIT: You could also consider this CCFL. If I read it right then it includes an inverter. Keep in mind though that CCFLs don't last as long as leds.


----------



## jeffrey980

yeah i should recive it in the mail tomorrow !

ohh cool i'll check that out !! i'll let you know what im getting and off course the end result !


----------



## SolarNova

Rads:

If u get creative with a way to mount it, u can fit a Full on 240x80 mm NexXxos Monsta rad in the front with push/pull fans. I personally used some external radiator brackets from XSPC and bolted them to the black removable side plates that the HDD cages usually go in, inside the case, then the rad to that. Thus gaining a front mounted radiator.

Top rad at most get a XSPC AX240, thats as thick as u can go with 1 set of normal thickness fans. (YMMV depending on motherboard design)

Bottom rad , u could just sqeeze one in i should think so log as u mount the front rad high enough. The res however, make sure if ur using the D5 photon that u have a space to mount it, otherwise ull end up having to fabricate a custom L bracket and mount it to the bottom of the case thus removing any chance for a bottom mounted radiator. IM using the D5 Photon 270, the BIG one so i had no choice, that and i use a oversized graphcis card (780 classified) that removed any other mounting possibilities.

Tubing: PrimoFlex Advanced LRT

Fittings: What ever u desire, I personally use Monsoon compression fittings

Liquid: Clear standard distilled water + Biocide &/or silver kill coil. Use colored tubing to get the color scheme u want.

Fans:
Gentle Typhoons if u dont care about how they look (they look industrial black/grey), or Noctua NFF12 again so long as u wont see them.
For good looking LED rad fans that are quiet, i recommend SIlverstone AP-121L
I


----------



## jeffrey980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> @jeffrey980
> 
> My relative pointed me to this:
> 
> Blue
> 
> Red
> 
> I'm not sure if the red one has the required connector though, that's why I also linked the blue one.
> 
> Oh, and have you heard anything about that missing cable?
> 
> EDIT: You could also consider this CCFL. If I read it right then it includes an inverter. Keep in mind though that CCFLs don't last as long as leds.


the only annoying thing is I only have room left for 1 led strip connection this way. Is there a cable what I can connect to get more "molex" connection ?

As I want 4 or 5 strips. Other wise i think I am going with the "ghetto" way of connecting them as mention earlier but then is wil cut the wires after the molex connection


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffrey980*
> 
> the only annoying thing is I only have room left for 1 led strip connection this way. Is there a cable what I can connect to get more "molex" connection ?
> 
> As I want 4 or 5 strips. Other wise i think I am going with the "ghetto" way of connecting them as mention earlier but then is wil cut the wires after the molex connection


You can get a molex splitter. Also, if you buy a FFCL the inverter normally as an extra output, so then you can have two tubes on one inverter.

EDIT: If you want to ghetto-rig it, you can connect the wires of the led strips directly to the cable from the PSU, but make sure you use the right wires as they're all black. On a normal cable yelow=12V, black=ground, and red=5V.


----------



## jeffrey980

they send me the wrong cables again today, so sent them another email hope i get the right ones this time.
so i dont have to go all ''ghetto'' on my case









bought these led strips now ! found them on ebay cheapest ones i found so far.
saves me 40 euro's !


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffrey980*
> 
> they send me the wrong cables again today, so sent them another email hope i get the right ones this time.
> so i dont have to go all ''ghetto'' on my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought these led strips now ! found them on ebay cheapest ones i found so far.
> saves me 40 euro's !


Well, let's hope you get the right cable this time.


----------



## jeffrey980

btw is there a way to connect them to the fan led on/off switch ?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffrey980*
> 
> btw is there a way to connect them to the fan led on/off switch ?


Those use 12V, so not directly. You can connect it to a molex connector and rig in a relay which is then controlled by the led controller, but then you'll have to be confident with wiring, or find someone who is.

Basically the led controller supplies 5V to the coil side of the relay, switching the other side on and thereby completing the circuit on the led strip. I want to do that with my CCFLs, but I'm too lazy. Oh, and I can't remember the details, but you'll also need a diode (ask someone who knows about this stuff).


----------



## xTALBITx

I'd like to know about the front fan mounting as well.
As for the dvd 2 options for a stryker/storm case. Put it in the Very bottom, and scrap the toolbox (Requires slight bending of some inner frame). I took out my blueray drive for a fan controler, but they both fit (And can be covered with the front panel!)
OR you can get a slot load dvd, and mod the Very top where the hot swap bay is. (That's not mine. Found the pic online, but SO want to try it!)


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTALBITx*
> 
> I'd like to know about the front fan mounting as well.
> As for the dvd 2 options for a stryker/storm case. Put it in the Very bottom, and scrap the toolbox (Requires slight bending of some inner frame). I took out my blueray drive for a fan controler, but they both fit (And can be covered with the front panel!)
> OR you can get a slot load dvd, and mod the Very top where the hot swap bay is. (That's not mine. Found the pic online, but SO want to try it!)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I put my NZXT Hue controller on the bottom like that


----------



## ProLeopard

Hey guys,

I've been busy with a lot of work, but I've finally finished my build.
Just waiting on some speakers and a ROG Swift to finish the setup as well.

Here is my PC:



Specs are:

CPU: 4790K
MB: Asus Z97-Pro Wi-Fi AC
Graphics: 2x Galax GTX 980 SOC SLI
PSU: beQuiet! 1000w Dark power Pro p10
Cooler: H100i
RAM: 8GB Corsair Dominator Platinum
Fans: Corsair SP120, Bitfenix Spectre Pro, Corsair AF120
Fan Controller: Phobya Touch 6
LED's: NZXT Hue
Hard Drive: WD Black 2TB
SSD: 2x Kingston HyperX 3k

Love the CM Storm Stryker, most beautiful case ever built









ProLeopard


----------



## Jorgep

So far I got these:
- XSPC Raystorm CPU Waterblock (AMD)
- XSPC D5 Photon 170 res/pump combo
- PrimoFlex Advanced LRT 1/2in. x 3/4in. Tubing
- *Rads: ?* (Only top and bottom, inside of the case, I move it too much to use the outside







) (considering I want to try and do push-pull setup if possible)
- *Rad fans:* Noctua NF-F12 PWM or Corsair SP120 (not sure if high performance or quiet ones) so far...
- *Fittings:* option1 or, as suggested, option2 (Not sure if these will work due to sizes







)

More suggestions?

Thank you very much SolarNova for your previous help


----------



## CmdrCash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> ... The res however, make sure if ur using the D5 photon that u have a space to mount it, otherwise ull end up having to fabricate a custom L bracket and mount it to the bottom of the case thus removing any chance for a bottom mounted radiator. IM using the D5 Photon 270, the BIG one so i had no choice, that and i use a oversized graphcis card (780 classified) that removed any other mounting possibilities.


Thanks for bringing this up.







I'm planing to use the Photon 170 and only after I read your post I took the time to take a closer look at the length of the graphics card (Gigabyte 7970). Now there is another obstacle to overcome on the way to what I imagined the whole build to look like.

Well, better now then after everything is ordered.


----------



## NorKris

Just build a "semi-new" system in my trooper

specs: Msi SLi pluss x99 motherboard - i7 5930k @4.3Ghz - corsair H105 watercooler - 4 GB ddr4 2133Mhz (just for now







)
4x 120GB kingston hyperX SSD's in raid0 1.64 GB/s read/writes - 2x 680s sli 1.13Ghz OC - XFX 850w psu -
cooler master storm trooper case windowd

also got one H80i and one H60 cooling my graphics cards - Furmark temps at max: 53c and 48c
Prime 95 temps: 49c


----------



## IIIDefalt

Well this is my CM Stryker case. I haven't done anything with it yet but I'm hoping to get some inspiration to start! I'll be filling it with all new parts next month!









http://s1343.photobucket.com/user/_...d-424e-aab3-2f45ea77eb46_zps6a703b7d.jpg.html


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IIIDefalt*
> 
> Well this is my CM Stryker case. I haven't done anything with it yet but I'm hoping to get some inspiration to start! I'll be filling it with all new parts next month!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1343.photobucket.com/user/_...d-424e-aab3-2f45ea77eb46_zps6a703b7d.jpg.html


Welcome to OCN and to our awesome Trooper / Stryker forum!

What components are you currently looking to purchase to put in it? Also, do you have any case mods in mind or are you still deciding what all you want to do to it?
Be sure to check out some of the crazy awesome rigs people on here have built.
Feel free to ask questions if you have them, we help each other out. We're cool like that.


----------



## IIIDefalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Welcome to OCN and to our awesome Trooper / Stryker forum!
> 
> What components are you currently looking to purchase to put in it? Also, do you have any case mods in mind or are you still deciding what all you want to do to it?
> Be sure to check out some of the crazy awesome rigs people on here have built.
> Feel free to ask questions if you have them, we help each other out. We're cool like that.


My Parts list is all picked out









CPU: i5 4690k Devils Canyon

CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler

GPU: MSI GeForce GTX 970 4GB Twin Frozr V

MB: Asus MAXIMUS VII HERO ATX LGA1150 Motherboard

RAM: G.Skill Ares Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2133 Memory

SSD: Crucial MX100 256GB 2.5" Solid State Drive

Storage: Western Digital BLACK SERIES 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM

PSU: EVGA 850W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular

This will actually be my first ever build...I'm really excited to get started on it. I'd love to mod the case, I'm just not sure how I want it. My wife and I airbrush so that's not a big deal but I'd like to change the actual looks of the case if I could. I just need to find some good Tutorials to get me started and inspired


----------



## CmdrCash

I got my new PSU yesterday and used the occasion to rotate the HDD cages to face the front side of the case, because someone here mentioned the matter of airflow.









The new PSU is a Corsair AX 860i and the blue power cables are from cable mod. The rig is stone old but since the big hardwareupgrade is still two or three month away I figured I could go with some minor, optical, improvements.





Never noticed the temal paste fingerprints on the cpu cooler before. I guess it is clear, that I didn't use the bead method back then.









Here's some proof that cablemanagement is not exactly my strong side (more like no side at all).



The fans are all pluged into a Phanteks PWM Hub to minimize the cables you can see through the windowed sidepanel and make the build look cleaner.



Rearanging the HDD cases and redoing the cable works opened my eyes to a legion of problems with the future watercooling look I had in mind. I also hate the cable stuff from the HDDs. I guess I will move them to the 5,25" slots once I do the real upgrade and mount the SSD into the X-Dock.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CmdrCash*
> 
> I got my new PSU yesterday and used the occasion to rotate the HDD cages to face the front side of the case, because someone here mentioned the matter of airflow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The new PSU is a Corsair AX 860i and the blue power cables are from cable mod. The rig is stone old but since the big hardwareupgrade is still two or three month away I figured I could go with some minor, optical, improvements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never noticed the temal paste fingerprints on the cpu cooler before. I guess it is clear, that I didn't use the bead method back then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some proof that cablemanagement is not exactly my strong side (more like no side at all).
> 
> 
> 
> The fans are all pluged into a Phanteks PWM Hub to minimize the cables you can see through the windowed sidepanel and make the build look cleaner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rearanging the HDD cases and redoing the cable works opened my eyes to a legion of problems with the future watercooling look I had in mind. I also hate the cable stuff from the HDDs. I guess I will move them to the 5,25" slots once I do the real upgrade and mount the SSD into the X-Dock.


No "clean" rig gets built overnight, cable management takes time and experimentation. So don't worry about that. Also, it's really not that bad.

Concerning the HDDs, I don't know your exact setup but if possible you could move them further apart, that'll make the cables less obvious. Or you could use cable ties to pull them out of the way.

Oh, and the Q9300 may be old, but it's still useable (see my folding rig).


----------



## OdinValk

I'm a little late.. had my trooper for a year or so now

with my old MSI 760 gaming.. and awful cable management...



current.. with MSI 970 gaming and better wire management lol


----------



## WarMongerJ

I am having a problem with my Storm Stryker case. My problem is that the two default fans (in the front of the case) are not powering on with the rest of the system. My fan and led controller is not working. I have the molex cable plugged into the PSU and molex header on the top of the case.I also have a SATA cable plugged in. I have to admit, this is my first build and I may be missing something silly. Help (with pictures if possible) would be very much appreciated! Sorry if I do not get back right away as I am busy at the moment.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMongerJ*
> 
> I am having a problem with my Storm Stryker case. My problem is that the two default fans (in the front of the case) are not powering on with the rest of the system. My fan and led controller is not working. I have the molex cable plugged into the PSU and molex header on the top of the case.I also have a SATA cable plugged in. I have to admit, this is my first build and I may be missing something silly. Help (with pictures if possible) would be very much appreciated! Sorry if I do not get back right away as I am busy at the moment.


You mention a Molex header (obviously that's the X-Dock), a Molex cable, and a SATA cable. Could you tell me exactly where the Molex cable comes from? And what is the SATA cable?

Oh, and welcome to ocn.


----------



## Darrath

The molex cable coming from the top is for the fan controller (The far left wire in the picture). The molex header on the PCB behind the xdock is for the xdock, so check the molex on the wire. Make sure there are no bent pins, and maybe even pull the top off the case and check the back of the controller itself. Make sure wires aren't broken or anything.

Are there any other fans plugged into the controller and are they working? I believe you can plug 4 fans into it, so if its only the front 2 not working then it may be a more difficult problem.


----------



## WarMongerJ

Thank you for your explanation. I had made a silly mistake regarding the molex cords. I was able to fix this mistake easily and now my Stryker is up and running.
Cheers


----------



## Darrath

Very good, glad you got it running! (Don't worry, I only knew because I plugged in the Xdock molex and not the fan controller one the first time myself







)


----------



## IIIDefalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> I'm a little late.. had my trooper for a year or so now
> 
> with my old MSI 760 gaming.. and awful cable management...
> 
> 
> 
> current.. with MSI 970 gaming and better wire management lol


Just curious...where did you get the green LED's? Was wanting to outfit my case with green lighting but not sure where or what to get.


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IIIDefalt*
> 
> Just curious...where did you get the green LED's? Was wanting to outfit my case with green lighting but not sure where or what to get.


I have a Frys electronics store around the corner from me.... Bought a couple LED strips.... I also bought a light off Amazon... Its a logisys Sun light stick... Really bright


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IIIDefalt*
> 
> Just curious...where did you get the green LED's? Was wanting to outfit my case with green lighting but not sure where or what to get.


I used to use the NZXT Hue LED RGB controller. It came with quite a long LED strip and with it you're able to change to different colors. I kept it mostly on green.

If you are looking to get just green LED strips, I'd recommend checking out Darkside LED strips. They have different lengths, some are dimmable, a few are UV, and they have a few types of connectors so you can get what will work for you.

In my opinion, stick with LED strips and stay away from cold cathode light tubes.

I also used green EL wire on my case, but it doesn't really light up an area like LEDs do. My EL wire is just for looks.


----------



## thecyb0rg

http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club/3320#post_17425115

Does anyone know of a place I can pick up some of the old HAF X psu covers (or is anyone willing to sell me theirs)? (See above)


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Cyb0rg*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club/3320#post_17425115
> 
> Does anyone know of a place I can pick up some of the old HAF X psu covers (or is anyone willing to sell me theirs)? (See above)


That would be nice... wonder if they'd fit in the trooper.. I'll look around.. if you find any let me know also.. I need to upgrade my cardboard lol

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-x-psu-cover/


----------



## thecyb0rg

There's other posts on the forums with those covers.


----------



## thecyb0rg

Exhibit A (separate forum): http://pcpartpicker.com/b/sqTWGX


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> That would be nice... wonder if they'd fit in the trooper.. I'll look around.. if you find any let me know also.. I need to upgrade my cardboard lol


Yes, they do fit. There have been others on here in the past that have installed them in the Trooper / Stryker. I've even seen a few people install 2 of them in their case.


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Yes, they do fit. There have been others on here in the past that have installed them in the Trooper / Stryker. I've even seen a few people install 2 of them in their case.


That's what I was going after (2). It's impossible to find them now. Literally. CM doesn't sell them now. eBay is a barren wasteland. Amazon... zilch. You'd think there would be someone in the world selling somewhat generic "PSU covers".


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Cyb0rg*
> 
> That's what I was going after (2). It's impossible to find them now. Literally. CM doesn't sell them now. eBay is a barren wasteland. Amazon... zilch. You'd think there would be someone in the world selling somewhat generic "PSU covers".


Try asking @NASzi, he might be able to help. I remember some time ago it was only available on a specific CM store.


----------



## thecyb0rg

PM sent. Thanks @jkuhn

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## NASzi

For all those who were wondering, I bought them here

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-x-psu-cover/

They're out of stock but if you call them, they might be able to get a couple together. I'd also try contacting CMPatrick here on the forums. He's been very helpful with other issues for me in the past.

http://www.overclock.net/u/373237/cm-patrick

here was my setup with the covers



here's my setup now, forgive me for the messy gpu cables


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> For all those who were wondering, I bought them here
> 
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-x-psu-cover/
> 
> They're out of stock but if you call them, they might be able to get a couple together. I'd also try contacting CMPatrick here on the forums. He's been very helpful with other issues for me in the past.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/u/373237/cm-patrick
> 
> here was my setup with the covers
> 
> 
> 
> here's my setup now, forgive me for the messy gpu cables


gah I wish my system looked that neat and tidy... granted it doesnt look bad.. but i really need to either sleeve my wires.. or buy the little pre-sleeved extensions.. oh and spend a few hundred dollars on a custom loop


----------



## jeffrey980

just finished adding my LED strips, pretty happy with the result.
just need to hide my cables and make a switch between the leds so i can switch them off

also thinking of getting some more led strips


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffrey980*
> 
> just finished adding my LED strips, pretty happy with the result.
> just need to hide my cables and make a switch between the leds so i can switch them off
> 
> also thinking of getting some more led strips


Nice. Which model/brand did you get specifically? I found some online on Amazon that I ordered from some random company. Unfortunately I didn't check the location or ship date before hitting buy. I'm looking at a Feb. 5-25th delivery window. Oh well...

Did you just install yours in the top panel area? If so, the glow coming out the front is decent if there's nothing there.


----------



## jeffrey980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Cyb0rg*
> 
> Nice. Which model/brand did you get specifically? I found some online on Amazon that I ordered from some random company. Unfortunately I didn't check the location or ship date before hitting buy. I'm looking at a Feb. 5-25th delivery window. Oh well...
> 
> Did you just install yours in the top panel area? If so, the glow coming out the front is decent if there's nothing there.


I got them on ebay http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/271268786592?_mwBanner=1

Got 6 strips 2 in the top panel 2 in the front panel en 2 is the side panel


----------



## Jorgep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jorgep*
> 
> 2) The search for fans hasn't been easy, but I am thinking in getting either Noctua NF-F12 PWM or Corsair SP120 high performance. Any thoughts? (Any other fan recommendation is very welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> In case you need my specs:
> - AMD FX-8350
> - ASUS V-Formula Z motherboard
> - EVGA GeForce GTX 760 (not bought yet, just planning everything)
> - m2 silent pro 1000w
> 
> Sorry for bad english


Will I be able to fit an AX240 with 25 mm fans on the top part with this motherboard?
I am still trying to figure out which fans I should use. Has anyone tried the Noctua NF-F12 IndustrialPPC-2000 PWM? I don't know if I should get those, the regular Noctua NF-F12 PWM, or some SP120's either high performance or quiet edition... (I do care a bit for noise, but mainly cooling efficiency. I have no way to know how loud the industrialPPC and the high performance ones are







)


----------



## GadgetGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Try asking @NASzi, he might be able to help. I remember some time ago it was only available on a specific CM store.


I was lucky to get two of them from the CM EU store back in November last year . At the time there was none in stock in america and only 9 on the EU including my 2. Your best bet would be eBay I would think, good luck in your search. I have left mine black for now as I am undecided on painting them white although from NASzi's pictures they look really nice. Also my first post on this forum so I guess this is hello


----------



## Ashlla

Need some help...I'm looking to buy the xspc ax240 kit w/ photon 170/d5 pump but I'm a little worried I wont be able to fit the res/pump. I have a single gigabyte windforce gtx 670 in the second x16 slot. Anyone have any experience with this? And if you do, how did you attach the photon 170? Thanks, love this forum!


----------



## CmdrCash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashlla*
> 
> Need some help...I'm looking to buy the xspc ax240 kit w/ photon 170/d5 pump but I'm a little worried I wont be able to fit the res/pump. I have a single gigabyte windforce gtx 670 in the second x16 slot. Anyone have any experience with this? And if you do, how did you attach the photon 170? Thanks, love this forum!


Let me know how you handled this. I have an eye on the photon 170/d5 combo as well and the Gigabyte 7970 OC is taking so much space that it might be thight.

I thought about mounting two of these http://www.pc-cooling.de/Wasserkuehlung/Lian+Li/300100111/LIAN+LI+Radiatorhalterung+5,25%22+f%FCr+PC-343B.html into the HDD cages and mount the phtoton on them. It might need some extra drilling, but thats the best I could make up so far.

My two HDDs would move up to the free 5,25" slots in the top.


----------



## skynet2k8




----------



## skynet2k8

]


----------



## skynet2k8

I was wondering the same thing I need one to


----------



## skynet2k8

Question where did you find the PSU covers I need some


----------



## skynet2k8

go with two 240's top and bottom Corsair SP120 high performance 
I'm currently using this in my rig


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skynet2k8*
> 
> Question where did you find the PSU covers I need some


Do you mean trhe ones NASzi posted? If so, he mentioned that in the same post where he posted pictures, and also where people can try to find it, as they're pretty rare these days. Or you could make your own.


----------



## skynet2k8

thanks


----------



## Meoh

Hi guys, nice to meet all of you at this CMSTC-lovers party







I own this case for a year and a half and finally I started thinking about water cooling. What bothers me is that official case manual offers 240 radiator on top and 120 radiator at rear. I got 4 be quiet! silent wings 2 140 mm fans and I LOVE them - they are ultra quiet and beautifull. So Im desperately want to have 140mm-based radiators. The case goes with default 200mm fan on top - is there really not enough space to mount 280 radiator on top? And yes, I do not want to mount it in front (that is just silly, fans will blew the heat from all your components back into the case) or ouside the case. So.. any advices? Really need your help here...


----------



## JKuhn

First off, welcome to ocn and the Trooper/Stryker club!









You can mount two 140mm fans on top, so you should be able to mount a 280 radiator. And the rear fan mount also takes a 140mm fan, but it might be a pain getting a 140 radiator in there.


----------



## Meoh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> First off, welcome to ocn and the Trooper/Stryker club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can mount two 140mm fans on top, so you should be able to mount a 280 radiator. And the rear fan mount also takes a 140mm fan, but it might be a pain getting a 140 radiator in there.


Thank you, I'm glad I found this place and please apologize if I ask something that many people before did - its not easy to check all 1120 pages in this thread









Yeah, I know that it supports 140 mm fans - as I said I replaced default 200mm fan with 2x140 silent wings 2, but the manual and official website say that as for radiators - only 1x120 or 2x120 are supported... So that's why I'm asking - dont wanna throw away some money and buy something that won't fit







I've googled for this quetion for 2 or 3 hours yesterday and people say different things - some say that it won't fit, some that it will, others that it will but requires additional modding. Is your answer a guess based on fan dimensions, or you know it for sure?









As for the rear rad - I think a better idea would be to mount a 240 rad on the bottom of the case - plenty of free space there.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meoh*
> 
> Thank you, I'm glad I found this place and please apologize if I ask something that many people before did - its not easy to check all 1120 pages in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know that it supports 140 mm fans - as I said I replaced default 200mm fan with 2x140 silent wings 2, but the manual and official website say that as for radiators - only 1x120 or 2x120 are supported... So that's why I'm asking - dont wanna throw away some money and buy something that won't fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've googled for this quetion for 2 or 3 hours yesterday and people say different things - some say that it won't fit, some that it will, others that it will but requires additional modding. Is your answer a guess based on fan dimensions, or you know it for sure?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the rear rad - I think a better idea would be to mount a 240 rad on the bottom of the case - plenty of free space there.


I can't say out of personal experience, but I don't see why it won't fit.

If you look at the space around your fans, does it have enough space left at the ends? If it does then it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Tsunami65

Hi, I have had my CM Trooper for a while now, but was thinking of adding watercooling (mostly because the massive CPU cooler prevents my graphics card from going into slot 1 on my motherboard).
So, the big question is, will I be able to fit a dual rad system like this: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-265-XS&groupid=962&catid=1532 in the area above the motherboard or will it interfere with the top of the motherboard (http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4514#ov).
The system is already overclocked on air cooling (and running very stable OCed from 3.5 to 4.5 ghz) but I am thinking water may be the way to go now.
Thanks for any help offered!

Dave


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsunami65*
> 
> Hi, I have had my CM Trooper for a while now, but was thinking of adding watercooling (mostly because the massive CPU cooler prevents my graphics card from going into slot 1 on my motherboard).
> So, the big question is, will I be able to fit a dual rad system like this: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-265-XS&groupid=962&catid=1532 in the area above the motherboard or will it interfere with the top of the motherboard (http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4514#ov).
> The system is already overclocked on air cooling (and running very stable OCed from 3.5 to 4.5 ghz) but I am thinking water may be the way to go now.
> Thanks for any help offered!
> 
> Dave


I can't give you a definitive answer, but from the first link it seems like a regular radiator (not one of those huge extra-thick ones). So putting in the radiator with either push or pull should be fine (it might be a bit tight), but normally people struggle to fit push/pull (fan-radiator-fan) without modding.


----------



## Mega Man

i have been able to fit 45mm thick rads using the secondary mounting holes for 120mm fans ( 240 ) with multiple mobos but most have been very tight, not all may work ....


----------



## Tsunami65

Thanks for the useful info, I am hoping to fit the fans inside the case also, pushing the air out of the top of the case as this is the best place to have an exhaust








One other thought, could you fit the rad on top of the case, and only have the fans inside?
I am guessing it would take some case modding to run the water tubes through the top of the case, but that doesn't sound too hard.
(EDIT) just noticed that the carry strap mount is in the way, would need a fair bit of modding to make this work.








Dave


----------



## Tsunami65

Ok, thats interesting. I am guessing that you have the fans on the outside of the case pushing air into it?


----------



## Mega Man

no that was with push or pull

( it was no pretty at that time i did not care )








some do show a 360 45xt no modding

i do not have pics of the other mobos soerry


----------



## Tsunami65

Nice setup!
Looks pretty close to the top of the mobo there.
Wonder how it would work for me as mine has power sockets, RAM slots etc. near the edge of the board








This is a picture of the board:



As you can see, down the right had side of the board there is quite a lot of stuff!


----------



## Mega Man

so did mine
they bare;y fit


----------



## Tsunami65

Yeah, I see that.
I think for my setup, either a dual or triple rad would do, tho triple means less space for stuff in the front area (where I have all my HDs and optical drive)


----------



## SolarNova

I personaly have just installed 2 xspc ax240 in the top and external rear of the case alng with a nexxxos monsta 240x80 with push pull in the front. The top ax240 fits fine with fans on any motherboard without a heatsink up top, motherboards with a heatsinm up top will be incredibly tight like my own asus p9x79 pro.

Ill post some pics over the weekend...at work atm.


----------



## Tsunami65

Would love to see the pics, still deciding about what kit to get








I fancy the kit I linked to as a start point, but I am not a huge fan of the barbs that come with it so may go for nicer ones. It's not as if they are hugely expensive


----------



## SolarNova

You would be surprised how quickly the price of fittings adds up.

Bitspower fittings for example add up to be rather expensive.

Here is a load of pics I just took, quality wont be great as im using my camera phone.


Spoiler: Warning: Many pictures!



Click for larger version













Spoiler: For those wondering about top Radiator space!



Could only get my phone in so far.






Still need to add in my sound card (Asus Xonar D2X) which will be in the lowest PCI-E slot. But im currently searching for the cause of a stability problem iv had for a while, this tear down gives me the opportunity to find it.


----------



## Tsunami65

Thanks for posting the pics, that is a beautiful rig!


----------



## CmdrCash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*


Is that a XSPC Photon Tube / Pump combi? If yes, which one and how did you mount it?

Very nice rig.


----------



## SolarNova

Cheers

Aye it is.

Its the XSPC D5 Photon 270

Its mounted to the bottom of the case using a custom made carbon steel L bracket.

Using the bracket that comes with the unit, I mounted that to the L bracket, and the L bracket to a wood spacer to get the exact height correct for things to fit (namely the PSU covers so that the monsoon fittings don't get in the way), whilst using Silverstone sound/vibration deadening in between each piece. So a piece between the original bracket and the custom L bracket, and a piece between the L bracket and the wood spacer, and a piece between that and the bottom of the case.

Honestly if I could go back I would not get the 270 version ..or in fact the combi version. for 2 reasons. The 270 is massive and really not the best fit for this case if ur using a 'large' graphics card. And the combi version suffers from a bit of vibration as the pump is not decoupled completely as it would be if u got stand alone res, and the pump separate.

The ivrbartions I fixed by putting sound deadening material everywhere in the case where u cant see it. So on the top plastic panel, on the top of the case itself, on the inside of each door, on the sides of the HDD/optical drive support section, along the bottom of the case (leaving some ventelation open) and on the front of the case under the front plastic panel. I completely used up 2 Silverstone kits the only noise from this rig now is the sound of air moving form the fans, though the fans are only running at around 1000 rpm so I cant hear the wiring of the motors.

The fans being 2 Silverstone AP121 blue, 4 gentle Typhoon 1850, 2 Bitfenix Spectre Pro Blue

if i was to change the fans I would get 4 noctua NFF12 in place of the gentle typhoons as im not to impressed with them tbh.


----------



## Meoh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> Here is a load of pics I just took, quality wont be great as im using my camera phone.


Another one build with rad in front, according to the photo your fans blow the air inside the case. With TONS of builds like that which I see day after day, I cannot stop asking myself - what is this crap?







Yep, the traditional airflow supposes to take cold air from front, side and bottom and 'pull' it throughout the case exhausting it out from rear side and top. BUT - you don't have a rad in its way...

Here is what I cannot understand: what this kind of build does is taking the heat from your CPU\GPU\MB\RAM\HDDs\whatever, brings it to a radiator where it dispels into air, and then your fans bring it BACK inside the case again - ***?









UPD: the first google query gave me this video - 



 the guy lists this feature as one of the most frequent rad mistakes.. I'm wondering why so many builds still have it? Just because there's insufficient space inside the case and people try to fit the rad in by all means? Doesn't make much sense to me...


----------



## SolarNova

Yes the ambient temp inside the case increases BUT the bit doing the cooling..the rad.. is using fresh air from outside.

The CPU and GPU will get cooled whilst the rest of the system, Motherboard and SSD in my case, will have slightly higher temp.

The other option is the reverse the airflow which would cause a negative pressure situation causing dust build up inside the case. At least with a positive pressure u don't get as much dust, and only have to suffer an increase in temps on parts of the rig that don't really matter much.

Yes the piping and res will be inside this higher temp environment ,but again, the rads are doing the cooling.

The best solution in the end is an external rad stand. but some people prefer the idea of having the PC enclosed in one unit.

Remember the 'traditional' airflow that u mentioned may not have rads in the way, but it does have a CPU heatsink and fan and a GPU heatsink and fan inside the case. We replace that with water blocks and rads. Theres not really any difference in that respect.


----------



## Tsunami65

The way I look at it, you have two fan mountings on the side of the case (with the original case door) that could be used to mount exhaust fans should you want.


----------



## SolarNova

The Stryker doesn't have 'side' fan mounts.

You may be thinking of the rotatable HDD cage that allows what would be the front fans, to be side fans instead (not both). Thing is I no longer have the HDD cage as the Monsta RAD and Push/pull fans takes up all that space.


----------



## OdinValk

I've been looking into and making a parts list as of late to build my first custom loop... I have the trooper case.. where are best places to put the rads? I'm thinking dual radiator.. maybe 240 or 360 and a 120... Was thinking having the bigger one either up top (which is already a pain to set up push/pull with my h100i.) or in front and have the 120 in the bottom also with push/pull.. leaving the rear fan being the only exhaust.. unless I put fans up top too... Suggestions? Thoughts? Better ideas? How did you do it?


----------



## Mega Man

top and bottom

240s each or 360/240 ( not as easy and you loose your dvd spots )


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> top and bottom
> 240s each or 360/240 ( not as easy and you loose your dvd spots )


That is about the only thing stopping me from using the front... The DVD burner... I have young kids so I burn a LOT of dvds lol... Top and bottom works... Just hafta figure out how to cram a 3rd fan up top... Unless I just use 240s all the way around.. should I buy a fan controller too? I use corsair link to control the fans on my h100i. So I'd like something to do the same... Also.. are there better fans than the corsair SP? I have seen lots of people using the noctua fans.. but their color is awful and I'm a stickler for color scheme of my pc


----------



## Mega Man

it is all personal preference, as to me i will not build a pc without either a aquaero or a power adj ( also a aquacomputer thing that can act similar )




you can fit a 360 in the top but it is not the funnest way, i would recommend putting a fan shroud ( take a dead 120mm fan and cut out the fan ) in the top on the section where you put the dvds

if you move the dvd drive to the lower section of the pc then it is no big deal but honestly for most people 240x2 is plenty

fans are also subjective, i would look at gentle typhoons if you want silence


----------



## SolarNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> I've been looking into and making a parts list as of late to build my first custom loop... I have the trooper case.. where are best places to put the rads? I'm thinking dual radiator.. maybe 240 or 360 and a 120... Was thinking having the bigger one either up top (which is already a pain to set up push/pull with my h100i.) or in front and have the 120 in the bottom also with push/pull.. leaving the rear fan being the only exhaust.. unless I put fans up top too... Suggestions? Thoughts? Better ideas? How did you do it?


Hi.

A 360 rad would rquire some modding. And you cant really go push pull in the top unless ur willing to mod the top handle so that fans can be mounted under the top shroud, as 2 sets of fans plus a rad will not fit inside the case due to hitting the motherboard.

You can mount it in the front...however you will need to create a way to mount it. personally I used a rather DIY approach and used some simple radiator mounts to attach the rad to the sides of the HDD cage (the black plates). it is very fiddly but possible. A better way to do it would be to fabricate a proper mount that can be welded/riveted/screwed to the case frame, basically replicating the top of the case.

You can ofc use the bottom of the case, just make sure u don't need to mount anything else to the bottom, I for one couldn't use the bottom space for any rad as I mounted my Res and pump to the bottom of the case using a fabricated L bracket. Also be mindfull of the thickness of the bottom rad and whether it will interfere with the front rad (if u put one there).

Here is how my one looks.


The top rad has fans above it.
The front rad is a 240x80 mm monsta rad with fans in push pull setup.


My original post with more pics


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> Hi.
> 
> A 360 rad would rquire some modding. And you cant really go push pull in the top unless ur willing to mod the top handle so that fans can be mounted under the top shroud, as 2 sets of fans plus a rad will not fit inside the case due to hitting the motherboard.
> 
> You can mount it in the front...however you will need to create a way to mount it. personally I used a rather DIY approach and used some simple radiator mounts to attach the rad to the sides of the HDD cage (the black plates). it is very fiddly but possible. A better way to do it would be to fabricate a proper mount that can be welded/riveted/screwed to the case frame, basically replicating the top of the case.
> 
> You can ofc use the bottom of the case, just make sure u don't need to mount anything else to the bottom, I for one couldn't use the bottom space for any rad as I mounted my Res and pump to the bottom of the case using a fabricated L bracket. Also be mindfull of the thickness of the bottom rad and whether it will interfere with the front rad (if u put one there).
> 
> Here is how my one looks.
> 
> 
> The top rad has fans above it.
> The front rad is a 240x80 mm monsta rad with fans in push pull setup.
> 
> 
> My original post with more pics


I've already done the handle mod up top for the h100i I have now... So putting a 240 with P/P would work there... And a 120 in the bottom... Or even another 240 just remove the little tool box under the drives perhaps


----------



## Tsunami65

I am thinking of the two fan mounts on the case door (I currently have two fans mounted to it, pushing air into the case right onto my graphics card)









Dave


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsunami65*
> 
> I am thinking of the two fan mounts on the case door (I currently have two fans mounted to it, pushing air into the case right onto my graphics card)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave


I take it you mean the old (mesh) Trooper panel? The newer Trooper and Stryker has a window there.


----------



## Tsunami65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> I take it you mean the old (mesh) Trooper panel? The newer Trooper and Stryker has a window there.


Ah, wasn't aware it had been replaced.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsunami65*
> 
> Ah, wasn't aware it had been replaced.


No probelm. Just look at some pictures of the Stryker side panel, the Trooper now also has the same design.


----------



## Jorgep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> Hi.
> 
> A 360 rad would rquire some modding. And you cant really go push pull in the top unless ur willing to mod the top handle so that fans can be mounted under the top shroud, as 2 sets of fans plus a rad will not fit inside the case due to hitting the motherboard.
> 
> You can mount it in the front...however you will need to create a way to mount it. personally I used a rather DIY approach and used some simple radiator mounts to attach the rad to the sides of the HDD cage (the black plates). it is very fiddly but possible. A better way to do it would be to fabricate a proper mount that can be welded/riveted/screwed to the case frame, basically replicating the top of the case.
> 
> You can ofc use the bottom of the case, just make sure u don't need to mount anything else to the bottom, I for one couldn't use the bottom space for any rad as I mounted my Res and pump to the bottom of the case using a fabricated L bracket. Also be mindfull of the thickness of the bottom rad and whether it will interfere with the front rad (if u put one there).
> 
> Here is how my one looks.
> 
> 
> The top rad has fans above it.
> The front rad is a 240x80 mm monsta rad with fans in push pull setup.
> 
> 
> My original post with more pics


Do you have a pic showing cable management on top and on the side of the motherboard? I'm not sure how to connect the 4 pin cable (and others) with that rad space.


----------



## SolarNova

If u mean the 8 Pin ATX power connector along the top, u can fit it, u just need to make sure u do so before u put the rad in.
other than that I have a fan header in use that can just about be reached after a rad is installed, though its hard to get ur fingers in.

The Front I/O connectors along the bottom of the case I have routed going under the motherboard, with the exception of the Audo cable as its slightly to thick.

All the other cables along the right hand side of the board just go straight through the closest grommet and behind the motherboard tray.

Hope these pics help.


Spoiler: Warning: Pics


----------



## Jorgep

They did help a lot, thanks!!
I was thinking in buying an AX240 top, but with my motherboard it would've been too tight, so i'm getting an st30 for now. Hope I can do the same with the cables...
Also, where did you put your HDDs and/or SSDs if you removed the drive cages for the front rad?


----------



## SolarNova

Ah right yea. ATM I only got my 1TB 850 Pro installed, have my 'old' 128gb Corsair Performance Pro to put in still though I may just use that for the front panel SSD slot.

Anyway its just sitting where the 'tool box' would normally be. I have sound deadening plastered all over the case where it cant be seen so where the SSD is nice and padded , doesn't need fixing down.

FYI my top rad is mounted using the 140mm fan holes, so it moves it out a bit further from the motherboard. So if u were mocking up from the 120mm mounting, try again using the 140mm holes.


----------



## Jorgep

That makes my alternative of mounting in front a lot harder. Currently I have 2 HDDs and one SSD, so if I go through with this mount, I'll have to figure out where to leave them...

Thanks for your help!


----------



## SolarNova

I used to have 1 HDD and 1 SSD mounted to the outside side of the of the HDD/optical bay side panel between it and the door. The 2nd HDD I had on the bottom of the case right next to the PSU under all the cables.


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> Hi.
> 
> A 360 rad would rquire some modding. And you cant really go push pull in the top unless ur willing to mod the top handle so that fans can be mounted under the top shroud, as 2 sets of fans plus a rad will not fit inside the case due to hitting the motherboard.
> 
> You can mount it in the front...however you will need to create a way to mount it. personally I used a rather DIY approach and used some simple radiator mounts to attach the rad to the sides of the HDD cage (the black plates). it is very fiddly but possible. A better way to do it would be to fabricate a proper mount that can be welded/riveted/screwed to the case frame, basically replicating the top of the case.
> 
> You can ofc use the bottom of the case, just make sure u don't need to mount anything else to the bottom, I for one couldn't use the bottom space for any rad as I mounted my Res and pump to the bottom of the case using a fabricated L bracket. Also be mindfull of the thickness of the bottom rad and whether it will interfere with the front rad (if u put one there).
> 
> Here is how my one looks.
> 
> 
> The top rad has fans above it.
> The front rad is a 240x80 mm monsta rad with fans in push pull setup.
> 
> 
> My original post with more pics


bro, where on earth did you get that PSU cover? or whatever that thing is in the bottom? it looks so fresh and i want the same thing. IF it is custom made,i will pay you to do one for me idc. But what are pros and cons of doing that?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> bro, where on earth did you get that PSU cover? or whatever that thing is in the bottom? it looks so fresh and i want the same thing. IF it is custom made,i will pay you to do one for me idc. But what are pros and cons of doing that?


Those look like two of the Cooler Master ones (just painted white).

Link

They're pretty rare, so you might have to resort to making your own. But first contact the CM Store, maybe they can find one (that's what people here suggest, anyway).


----------



## SolarNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> bro, where on earth did you get that PSU cover? or whatever that thing is in the bottom? it looks so fresh and i want the same thing. IF it is custom made,i will pay you to do one for me idc. But what are pros and cons of doing that?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Those look like two of the Cooler Master ones (just painted white).
> 
> Link
> 
> They're pretty rare, so you might have to resort to making your own. But first contact the CM Store, maybe they can find one (that's what people here suggest, anyway).


Aye they are indeed Cooler master PSU covers, form the HAF range of cases iirc.

I got them a while back. I had to contact CM directly and ask if they had any, turns out they had some from RMA'd cases and were willing to sell them to me, good price as well.

Obviously I cant guarantee the same would happen if u contact them, but u never know.

I sprayed them white (black originally, the colour of the actual plastic), modded 1 of them to fit around my D5 Photon 270 + L bracket, and there they are.

IMO a 1 piece custom made cover would look sleeker (and people have done that), but I don't have the ability to mould a piece of plastic to shape like that so this was the best I could come up with.

As for pro's and cons of using a PSU cover:

Cons..well there are not any cons I can think of, unless u consider the requirement of having ur PSU sitting with the fan pointing down.
I guess if u had ur PC sitting on the floor on a carpet then a PSU with the intake on the bottom could get smothered and thus not have airflow and possibly overheat.

For Pro's its all aesthetic.


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> Aye they are indeed Cooler master PSU covers, form the HAF range of cases iirc.
> 
> I got them a while back. I had to contact CM directly and ask if they had any, turns out they had some from RMA'd cases and were willing to sell them to me, good price as well.
> 
> Obviously I cant guarantee the same would happen if u contact them, but u never know.
> 
> I sprayed them white (black originally, the colour of the actual plastic), modded 1 of them to fit around my D5 Photon 270 + L bracket, and there they are.
> 
> IMO a 1 piece custom made cover would look sleeker (and people have done that), but I don't have the ability to mould a piece of plastic to shape like that so this was the best I could come up with.
> 
> As for pro's and cons of using a PSU cover:
> 
> Cons..well there are not any cons I can think of, unless u consider the requirement of having ur PSU sitting with the fan pointing down.
> I guess if u had ur PC sitting on the floor on a carpet then a PSU with the intake on the bottom could get smothered and thus not have airflow and possibly overheat.
> 
> For Pro's its all aesthetic.


wait a minute,so all i do is just call CM and ask them if they have any spare PSU covers and thats it?

as for you mentioning the positioning of the PSU, i currently have a Seasonic X 760w with the fan facing down. are you saying thats a bad move? because i see everyone pointing there fans down.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> wait a minute,so all i do is just call CM and ask them if they have any spare PSU covers and thats it?
> 
> as for you mentioning the positioning of the PSU, i currently have a Seasonic X 760w with the fan facing down. are you saying thats a bad move? because i see everyone pointing there fans down.


It's only a problem if the bottom intake is blocked. If your rig stands on a solid surface (and the filter is clean) then it's actually better since the PSU gets fresh air directly from outside.


----------



## SolarNova

I didn't mean to sound like I was saying it was bad to position ur PSU facing down, what I meant was, its only bad if u suffocate it by obstructing the intake (like for example having a thick soft carpet that lets the case sink down somewhat which then obstructs the vent), and since having a PSU cover means u cant have the fan position up ...that 'could' be considered a 'Con' for having a PSU cover.

make sense ?
And yes ..all u have to do is contact CM and ask them







...though do be prepared for a 'no' answer as there is no guarantee they will have any left.


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> I didn't mean to sound like I was saying it was bad to position ur PSU facing down, what I meant was, its only bad if u suffocate it by obstructing the intake (like for example having a thick soft carpet that lets the case sink down somewhat which then obstructs the vent), and since having a PSU cover means u cant have the fan position up ...that 'could' be considered a 'Con' for having a PSU cover.
> 
> make sense ?
> And yes ..all u have to do is contact CM and ask them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...though do be prepared for a 'no' answer as there is no guarantee they will have any left.


ok thanks for being honest there buddy. Ok good i dont have to worry about my psu position then as i have it on a tiled floor so it does have breating space.rightso i just call them and ask if they have a psu cover for a storm stryker? also,i see it says haf x,is that psu cover for the haf x but fits the storm stryker?

I will buy it off of you or u make me one(if you are good at modding)


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> ok thanks for being honest there buddy. Ok good i dont have to worry about my psu position then as i have it on a tiled floor so it does have breating space.rightso i just call them and ask if they have a psu cover for a storm stryker? also,i see it says haf x,is that psu cover for the haf x but fits the storm stryker?
> 
> I will buy it off of you or u make me one(if you are good at modding)


Yes the covers are from the haf x... But 2 will fit into a Stryker/trooper


----------



## SolarNova

My ones are the ones from the HAF XM, 2 of them.
The HAF X ones are slightly different iirc, but I think they are the same size. Best for u to double check when u contact them.

As for buying them off me... that would be a no.

Im still very new to modding, this is my 1st full loop rig and the mods are very rudimentary. A few drilled holes, some cutting on the PSU cover, adapting some retail Rad mounts to act as an internal mounting system for the front rad. Even the L bracket im using for my pump and res was made by a friend of mine using my measurements. I modify existing stuff, I have yet to fabricate anything myself


----------



## Darrath

Did a quick search and didn't find anything... Has anyone put a fan behind the socket in a trooper? I want to, but would like some ideas if anyone has done it! Pics would be awesome too. Also a fan thin enough to work there.









Thanks!


----------



## Mega Man

i fit one, but to be honest with a good fan on the vrms you dont need it


----------



## DEVIANTAUDIO

hi there fellow stryker/trooper fans id like your input on my new mods.. almost finished front panel so keen to finish ps its not hard to make psy cover from perspex plastic im sure there is a guy near you that can make one 4 you , im currently making my own when i get it perfect i will post measurements and a cad drawing here if you like it you can use it 4 free you can get it made total cost, $50 -$60 dollars if that from your local plastic/laser cutter store im sure there is one around i have like 5 to choose from and i live in the bush lol


----------



## jmg1988

Hello Everyone!!









First timer here as you can see, unfortunately my first post is not a happy one.









So I bought the Storm Stryker case at the end of last month and put all my old parts in the new case last weekend. Booted it up and HUZZAH everything seems to work







until I notice the power button and the middle fan controller aren't lighting up. So I begin a frustrating couple of hours thinking I must have missed a cable or plugged something in wrong. Finally I open the top panel and to my shock the LEDs are broken (as seen below)


Spoiler: Title







So before I order the replacement parts from the cooler master website I want to make sure I'm ordering the right parts and know how to replace them as I'm still an amateur.

From the replacement list I believe I need: 2 Power LED and 1 Fan Controller LED

As to the actual replacing them, from looking around the thread it seems that you solder them off and on? Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mega Man

why ? just shoot them an email and they will mail you a replacement for free ? warranty


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmg1988*
> 
> Hello Everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First timer here as you can see, unfortunately my first post is not a happy one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I bought the Storm Stryker case at the end of last month and put all my old parts in the new case last weekend. Booted it up and HUZZAH everything seems to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> until I notice the power button and the middle fan controller aren't lighting up. So I begin a frustrating couple of hours thinking I must have missed a cable or plugged something in wrong. Finally I open the top panel and to my shock the LEDs are broken (as seen below)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Title
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So before I order the replacement parts from the cooler master website I want to make sure I'm ordering the right parts and know how to replace them as I'm still an amateur.
> 
> From the replacement list I believe I need: 2 Power LED and 1 Fan Controller LED
> 
> As to the actual replacing them, from looking around the thread it seems that you solder them off and on? Any help is greatly appreciated.


As Mega Man said. CM has a very good reputation for customer support. Someone here got bad motherboard standoffs, and drilled them out (thereby damaging the case). CM sent him an entire new case.

Oh, and welcome to ocn and the Trooper/Stryker club.


----------



## NASzi

Cooler Master has the BEST customer service!


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> Cooler Master has the BEST customer service!


I wouldn't call them _the_ best (there's always some place that's better in some way), but from what I've heard they're certainly amongst the best.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> Cooler Master has *the BEST* customer service!


Afraid I'm going to have to say bull**** on that one.

I remember waiting for months for the Stryker case to finally be put on the market. I remember the countdown page for the Stryker to be released. Once the countdown had ended, I checked the CM Store every few hours till I was able to purchase it. Once I finally did, they took my money, I waited for around a ******* month and hadn't gotten an email or a phone call from them. I had to call them and they told me that all their Stryker cases went to Amazon and Newegg. I was so pissed because if that were the case then why in the hell did they even make it purchasable from their own site? I mean, come on. Most people like me that want to buy something the day it comes out goes directly to the manufacture if the item is purchasable from them. They ended up canceling my order and returning my money so that I could use it on Newegg instead, but IF I never had called them in the first place I doubt they would have even realized their own **** up.

Needless to say, in my opinion, **** their customer service.

I am truely regretting the fact that I am most likely going to have to contact them soon because I have broken the X-Dock's door on my case. Those tiny little pegs on the ends are weak and I broke one off. I looked on CM Store, but they don't sell it. Even if I bought the the whole front panel, which I don't need anyways, it still would not have the black, plastic door to the X-Dock.


----------



## cjc75

Hey Troopers!

Guess what UPS just delivered for my birthday!















The box had a couple minor dings on it, so I opened it up and pulled the case out just for a quick visual inspection and decided to get a few quick pics of it.

The box shows the regular/original version, which I thought odd cause I saw it at Microcenter with a picture of the windowed version on the box, but it cost more then Newegg sooo... I ordered from Newegg, and so opened it up to make sure they sent me the right case!

This is going to be replacing my 10 year old Thermaltake ARMOR full tower case, which is also a heck of a lot heavier then this Trooper is! Literally, I bought it like around 2005/06! Its this one - http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1389579

The old ARMOR is currently an old Phenom II x4 940/DDR2 rig with Windows XP, and this new Trooper is going to be housing my brand new Core i5-4690K on an ASRock Z97 Extreme6 motherboard.

Its not all going together just yet, still a few more things to get worked out; but for now I suppose you guys can add me to the duty roster!


----------



## moush

I have a noob question (don't kill me) about the case concerning the fan wires.

I'm a little confused as to how I am supposed to connect my fan wires together (and to the molex). There was an extension cable on the rear fan, but I ended up removing that and just plugging the rear fan into the wire running from the front (which was also connected to the top fan).

I've read that some people just connected a molex to the rear fan using the extender, but then nothing would control that fan so I didn't really want to do that.

I'm wondering if what I did is optimal, or even worse: will it negatively affect my computer (fans not working, shortages,etc.)


----------



## Mega Man

There is no bad questions.

No either is fine. It is personal preference

It is not about how well it works. It is how you want it to work


----------



## moush

Thanks, I was just a little hesitant since my last case (Antec 300) is much simpler so there really wasn't any choice/guesswork involved.


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Hey guys i have the StormTrooper and was wondering if y'alls top fan ever quit working? I've had mine for nearly 2 years. I'm also thinking about changing the front and rear fans to Cougar fans so the airflow can improve a lot more? Thoughts?


----------



## CM Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moush*
> 
> I have a noob question (don't kill me) about the case concerning the fan wires.
> 
> *I'm a little confused as to how I am supposed to connect my fan wires together (and to the molex). There was an extension cable on the rear fan, but I ended up removing that and just plugging the rear fan into the wire running from the front (which was also connected to the top fan).*
> 
> I've read that some people just connected a molex to the rear fan using the extender, but then nothing would control that fan so I didn't really want to do that.
> 
> I'm wondering if what I did is optimal, or even worse: will it negatively affect my computer (fans not working, shortages,etc.)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> *There is no bad questions.*
> 
> No either is fine. It is personal preference
> 
> It is not about how well it works. It is how you want it to work


*+Added an image and guide to assist those with questions on how to correctly wire the CM Storm Trooper and Stryker*



*CM Storm Trooper/Stryker Fan Control Wiring* : Link

*Diagnosing Issues for Storm Trooper/Stryker Fan Controller* : Link


----------



## CM Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Hey Troopers!
> 
> Guess what UPS just delivered for my birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The box had a couple minor dings on it, so I opened it up and pulled the case out just for a quick visual inspection and decided to get a few quick pics of it.
> 
> The box shows the regular/original version, which I thought odd cause I saw it at Microcenter with a picture of the windowed version on the box, but it cost more then Newegg sooo... I ordered from Newegg, and so opened it up to make sure they sent me the right case!
> 
> This is going to be replacing my 10 year old Thermaltake ARMOR full tower case, which is also a heck of a lot heavier then this Trooper is! Literally, I bought it like around 2005/06! Its this one - http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1389579
> 
> The old ARMOR is currently an old Phenom II x4 940/DDR2 rig with Windows XP, and this new Trooper is going to be housing my brand new Core i5-4690K on an ASRock Z97 Extreme6 motherboard.
> 
> Its not all going together just yet, still a few more things to get worked out; but for now I suppose you guys can add me to the duty roster!


Congrats!!!


----------



## InsecureSum

i need your opinions, i am using a gigabyte z87x-oc force mobo in the storm trooper case, and i also have a gtx780 reference card in my system...im planning to water-cool my cpu and vga card but im still not sure of what block i should use, however i definitely know that i want ek products....any suggestions???


----------



## xXGenoXx

Hi !

Here's my rig














I just have to repaint the plexiglass sheet where are the fans because the paint badly reacted.

Troopers FTW

But I bought recently a Cosmos 2 because i want more space inside... No ! Please, don't hurt me


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXGenoXx*
> 
> Hi !
> 
> Here's my rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just have to repaint the plexiglass sheet where are the fans because the paint badly reacted.
> 
> Troopers FTW
> 
> But *i bought recently a Cosmos 2 because i want more space inside*... No ! Please, don't hurt me


BURN!!!!!!!









On a more serious note, welcome to ocn. That's a nice setup you have there.







Feel free to post some more shots in the computer room thread.

Also, what is that above the top PCI-e slot?


----------



## xXGenoXx

Thank you









Above the 1st pci-e ? I think you mean this



Juste a little fan for cooling the NB, but i changed it by a model quieter (evga fan turns around 3000rds/min







)


----------



## JKuhn

Ah, so that's what it is. It's just that I haven't seen such a huge (especially stock) chipset cooler before.


----------



## xXGenoXx

Yeah it's huge, but it sucks because you can't put a card with backplate without touching the cooler


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXGenoXx*
> 
> Yeah it's huge, but it sucks because you can't put a card with backplate without touching the cooler


Indeed. But since you have watercooling, can't you in some way add the chipset to your loop?


----------



## xXGenoXx

Yeah your are right, but waterblocks for x58 are hard to find now and they cost a lot.


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXGenoXx*
> 
> Hi !
> 
> Here's my rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just have to repaint the plexiglass sheet where are the fans because the paint badly reacted.
> 
> Troopers FTW
> 
> But i bought recently a Cosmos 2 because i want more space inside... No ! Please, don't hurt me


Thats soo drool worthy


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXGenoXx*
> 
> Yeah your are right, but waterblocks for x58 are hard to find now and they cost a lot.


That sucks.


----------



## xXGenoXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkansaswoman22*
> 
> Thats soo drool worthy


Oh I'm very happy to read that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> That sucks.


Yeah, but anyway I will upgrade to z97 devil's canyon this month or the next one


----------



## CM Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXGenoXx*
> 
> Hi !
> 
> Here's my rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just have to repaint the plexiglass sheet where are the fans because the paint badly reacted.
> 
> Troopers FTW
> 
> But i bought recently a Cosmos 2 because i want more space inside... No ! Please, don't hurt me


Wow this looks good! I like the way you modified the drive cages. Did you mount your radiator inside there? I look forward to your COSMOS II build!


----------



## xXGenoXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Felinni*
> 
> Wow this looks good! I like the way you modified the drive cages. Did you mount your radiator inside there? I look forward to your COSMOS II build!


Hi !

I am very honored that you from CM take a look at my job









There isn't one radiator inside but two, it's the surprise


----------



## CM Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXGenoXx*
> 
> Hi !
> 
> I am very honored that you from CM take a look at my job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't one radiator inside but two, it's the surprise


Awesome! The CM Team is checking out your build in the office. +1 Do you have a build log? Are those Alphacool ST30 360mm radiators?


----------



## xXGenoXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Felinni*
> 
> Awesome! The CM Team is checking out your build in the office. +1 Do you have a build log? Are those Alphacool ST30 360mm radiators?


Wow







They are XSPC RS360, very good stuff.

I have a work log in French on a little community, but I can translate and write it here if you wish. It will be a pleasure. I joined OCN yesterday, so I'm a newbie


----------



## vvulfmann

Hey guys I started building my Storm Stryker. It mostly includes components from my last PC, but I upgraded the graphics cards. Later this year I'm going to add a custom CPU/GPU cooling loop but I don't have the $$ yet. Pictures aren't great, but the build isn't anywhere near done yet - I've only got it to the point where it's up and running. Going for a white/red/black color scheme.









So far the build includes:

- Graphics (new) - Dual ASUS Strix GTX 970s
- CPU - Intel i7 3770K
- CPU Cooler - Antec Kuhler 920
- Motherboard - ASUS Sabretooth Z77
- Memory - Corsair 16 GB (4 X 4 GB) Vengeance Red Low Profile PC3-15000 1866MHz 240-pin Dual Channel DDR3 SDRAM
- Hard Drives - 1x Sandisk SSD 128GB, 1x WD Blue 3TB
- Case - Cooler Master Storm Stryker Full Tower
- Case Fan Controller - NZXT Sentry Mesh Fan Controller with Five 30 Watts Channels (Black)
- Power Supply Unit - Corsair Enthusiast TX V2 Series 850-Watt PSU


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXGenoXx*
> 
> Hi !
> 
> Here's my rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just have to repaint the plexiglass sheet where are the fans because the paint badly reacted.
> 
> Troopers FTW
> 
> But I bought recently a Cosmos 2 because i want more space inside... No ! Please, don't hurt me


Don't be sorry. The Trooper is my #2 (tied with Corsair 760/80t). The Cosmos is my first. It's a gorgeous case. Can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## thecyb0rg

So I ordered a windowed side panel to go with my Trooper which I got originally when they didn't have a black version yet. I love it. And I know plexiglass isn't all that scratch resistant but ffs. I was cleaning it with a damp monitor grade cloth and it started getting a ton of micro-scratches. Can't see it unless you're right up on the case but it's something I won't ever un-see :/


----------



## xXGenoXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vvulfmann*
> 
> Hey guys I started building my Storm Stryker. It mostly includes components from my last PC, but I upgraded the graphics cards. Later this year I'm going to add a customer watercooling loop but I don't have the $$ yet. Pictures aren't great, but the build isn't really done yet - I've only got it to the point where it's up and running. Going for a white/red/black color scheme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far the build includes:
> 
> - Graphics (new) - Dual ASUS Strix GTX 970s
> - CPU - Intel i7 3770K
> - CPU Cooler - Antec Kuhler 920
> - Motherboard - ASUS Sabretooth Z77
> - Memory - Corsair 16 GB (4 X 4 GB) Vengeance Red Low Profile PC3-15000 1866MHz 240-pin Dual Channel DDR3 SDRAM
> - Hard Drives - 1x Sandisk SSD 128GB, 1x WD Blue 3TB
> - Case - Cooler Master Storm Stryker Full Tower
> - Case Fan Controller - NZXT Sentry Mesh Fan Controller with Five 30 Watts Channels (Black)
> - Power Supply Unit - Corsair Enthusiast TX V2 Series 850-Watt 80 Plus Bronze Certified High Performance Modular Power Supply CP-9020004-NA
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice case ! I love the white version. It looks very clean inside.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Cyb0rg*
> 
> Don't be sorry. The Trooper is my #2 (tied with Corsair 760/80t). The Cosmos is my first. It's a gorgeous case. Can't wait to see what you do with it.


Thank you very mutch ! Yeah the Trooper is an amazing case, I love the style. For an air cooling rig it's the best I think.

For scratches don't worry, there are many products against that. You should take a look to products for car cleaning. Meguiar's ScratchX, PlastX or something like that, it is a sort of polish and it makes your window as clean as a new


----------



## vvulfmann

Thanks a bunch!







Trying to keep the build clean- we'll see how it goes once I get to the watercooling loop.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXGenoXx*
> 
> Nice case ! I love the white version. It looks very clean inside.


----------



## vvulfmann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXGenoXx*
> 
> Hi !
> 
> Here's my rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just have to repaint the plexiglass sheet where are the fans because the paint badly reacted.
> 
> Troopers FTW
> 
> But I bought recently a Cosmos 2 because i want more space inside... No ! Please, don't hurt me










Wow that is an amazing build. That is acrylic tubing I assume? How hard is it to build with straight tubing instead of flexible tubing? I imagine you have to measure everything much more precisely,


----------



## xXGenoXx

Yes acrylic tubing, and you're right, you have to measure everything. But it's not very difficult, it just takes a little more time.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Hi guys! New entry to the club here. I've been browsing through the thread and taking a look at all the builds in these cases. So many nice setups, I absolutely love this case. I built mine (CM Storm Stryker) late last year. Haven't done much to it yet, I have two projects lined up ahead of this one for heavy modding work, one of which will be a HAF922.. Another great case.

I'll eventually be doing a full loop on it and quite a bit of mods, trying to hold out until 300 series R9s hit the market. Haven't finished my designs for it yet but I intend to steal as much as I can from this thread
















Just a couple pics of my set up, taken with my cell. The Vengeance RAM was replaced with Team Xstreem 2400 2x8gb kit, one of the sticks of vengeance was a dud, wouldn't post in any of my builds.. Have been so busy I still haven't done an RMA, I guess at this point I'll have to contact Corsair directly..




Wiring has since been tidied up, my phenom build in the HAF is now on the other side of the desk and also hooked up to all of the monitors.. Very nice I can easily switch between HDMI and DVI inputs to enjoy either computer, I love it!


----------



## cjc75

A work in progress!





It is slowly coming along!

I settled on getting the Corsair H105 today, and since I work for an IT company, I was able to pick one up through one of our corporate distributors for a flat $105... less then Newegg!

The H105 mounted easily but I discovered that with the ASRock Z97 Extreme6 and perhaps with other motherboards with larger vrm heatsinks on them, any rad thicker then 25mm will NOT mount at the top of the Trooper... Cause those VRM heatsinks block fan installation.

Perhaps Cooler Master could produce a Version 2 of the Trooper, giving it another inch of height for use with newer motherboards coming out with larger vrm heat sinks? Or, raise the handle up higher that would allow a 240 Rad to be mounted on the TOP of the case, then the fans could be mounted directly underneath inside the case.

Or, you could simply improvise! I just moved the Rad off to the side a bit, using some of the other various mounting holes available up there. There is a sixth screw in place but is being blocked from view in the pic by the handle.



Yellow denotes the correct mounting holes for a 240 Rad...

White denotes the mounting holes that I ended up having to use, and now my Rad has a pair of Gentle Typhoon AP-15's installed on it, instead of the stock Corsair fans.

Anyway, question!

If I completely remove the two HDD bays, and not use them....

Is there any way I can still mount a pair of fans in the front? I've been looking back haven't noticed any way to do this, so is it possible?


----------



## cjc75

Gah.. I've also just discovered that the USB 3.0 plug on the Trooper, coming from the front panel, the "male end" is too long to securely plug into either of the two USB 3.0 female sockets on the Asrock Z97 Extreme6 ..

There is nothing for it to snap into, and so it just simply slips out at the slightest tug...

Not good.










Cooler Master, any thoughts on this?


----------



## SolarNova

That big bulky USB 3 cable and plug, bend the wire right before the plug into a 90 or 180 degree curve depending on where u have the wire coming through from the back. I have mine coming out a grommet right next to the USB 3 header so I have a 180 degree curve. Anyway it helps stop the 'plug' from pulling out so easily.

As for front fans, without using the HDD cages there is no native way of mounting them.

Those that have , have them connected to radiators which in turn are mod mounted to the case.

Also that top radiator mounting position, its the exact same position I mounted mine to get it to fit...barely. I have a AX240 white and a set of Gentle typhoons.


----------



## LiterOCola

Hello everyone! I recently bought a Stryker case, and have been wracking my brain on how to set up the case for air cooling.

I have a 240mm radiator to water cool the CPU, which I plan to attach to the top of the case.

My problem lies with the GPUs. I'm going to install two, but I'm not savvy enough (it's been forever since I've built a computer) to water cool them, so I bough a mother board that will allow me to have some space between them.

Ideally, I'd prefer to leave the front fans facing the side for easier access to the drive bays and easier cable management, but in doing so I don't know how I'm supposed to get air flowing toward the GPUs. I don't think one 120mm fan at the bottom will cut it.

Basically, is aligning the front fans to face forward necessary if air cooling the GPUs, or is there an effective set-up to get good air flow inside the main compartment if I leave the front fans facing the side?

I appreciate any tips that could help me out! I'm relatively new at this since it's been so long. I found this thread via Google search. It's impressive that there is this much support for one model of case.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Gah.. I've also just discovered that the USB 3.0 plug on the Trooper, coming from the front panel, the "male end" is too long to securely plug into either of the two USB 3.0 female sockets on the Asrock Z97 Extreme6 ..
> 
> There is nothing for it to snap into, and so it just simply slips out at the slightest tug...
> 
> Not good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooler Master, any thoughts on this?


The usb 3.0 connector has. Nothing To hold it in.

Nothing CM can do... It is the Intel standard.

Talk to Intel about it.

All my other cases use lian li front panels. And same thing ( All also have 3.0)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiterOCola*
> 
> Hello everyone! I recently bought a Stryker case, and have been wracking my brain on how to set up the case for air cooling.
> 
> I have a 240mm radiator to water cool the CPU, which I plan to attach to the top of the case.
> 
> My problem lies with the GPUs. I'm going to install two, but I'm not savvy enough (it's been forever since I've built a computer) to water cool them, so I bough a mother board that will allow me to have some space between them.
> 
> Ideally, I'd prefer to leave the front fans facing the side for easier access to the drive bays and easier cable management, but in doing so I don't know how I'm supposed to get air flowing toward the GPUs. I don't think one 120mm fan at the bottom will cut it.
> 
> Basically, is aligning the front fans to face forward necessary if air cooling the GPUs, or is there an effective set-up to get good air flow inside the main compartment if I leave the front fans facing the side?
> 
> I appreciate any tips that could help me out! I'm relatively new at this since it's been so long. I found this thread via Google search. It's impressive that there is this much support for one model of case.


watercool them
It isn't hard


----------



## LiterOCola

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> watercool them
> It isn't hard


It's been over a decade since I've built a computer, and I've never created a custom water cooling solution before. The little I looked into it certainly made it seem difficult with a large margin for error. A custom water cooling solution may be something I attempt a bit down the road once I'm more comfortable with the process.

So I'll place the fans front facing for now. Once I get the system built and stable I may look into a custom cooling solution. One hesitation is I don't have a place locally that sells the required parts. Every mistake I make will cost additional time and shipping to correct.


----------



## cjc75

Ok more dumb questions! lol

I am going to presume that the following connectors, located beneath the front panel and handle.... are the Sata and Power connectors for the X-Dock?


...and also, I am working on doing the basic case cabling, and I have two cables left that I am just a little unsure about as there is nothing about them in the manual, at least not that I've seen... well, the large molex is obviously the power connector for the Front Panel.

But what is this smaller connector pictured next to the power molex here?


I'm presuming some sort of extra connector for a Fan, as I've never actually seen those connectors before, until I bought this case... and found that it already has two others just like it, connected to the two fans on the HDD cages.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Ok more dumb questions! lol
> 
> I am going to presume that the following connectors, located beneath the front panel and handle.... are the Sata and Power connectors for the X-Dock?
> 
> 
> ...and also, I am working on doing the basic case cabling, and I have two cables left that I am just a little unsure about as there is nothing about them in the manual, at least not that I've seen... well, the large molex is obviously the power connector for the Front Panel.
> 
> But what is this smaller connector pictured next to the power molex here?
> 
> 
> I'm presuming some sort of extra connector for a Fan, as I've never actually seen those connectors before, until I bought this case... and found that it already has two others just like it, connected to the two fans on the HDD cages.


The connectors in the top picture are indeed for the hot-swap bay, and the small one next to the MOLEX connector (bottom picture) is a LED power cable for a third fan.


----------



## dany8988

Hi, the Cm storm stryker can fit a Corsair H110i GT? ( Radiator Dimensions : 322x140x29 mm) , thanks!!!







p.s. ON TOP!


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dany8988*
> 
> Hi, the Cm storm stryker can fit a Corsair H110i GT? ( Radiator Dimensions : 322x140x29 mm) , thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. ON TOP!


Taking a look at my case, it will fit. There are already holes drilled to support 2 x 140mm fans. and I have plenty of room extra room with the 100i. I think the deciding factor will be your motherboard. The heat sinks on my z97 pro left me only a bit of clearance for the h100 fans. You will not be able to do a push/pull setup without modifying the carrying handle.

edit: taking another look, the h100i is 27mm tall, there would be room in my setup for the h110 gt. Maybe you can find somebody who has set it up to confirm 100%


Here's the h100i sitting on top of my case while I was building. You can see how close it is to my board. That one measures 120x275x27. Not a good picture but you can see it should definitely support the h110i gt


----------



## dany8988

Thank You. There should be no problems with the mainboard as a friend of mine my own pc and mounts a h110. But I wonder if the h110i gt eventually enters into the slot 5.25.In fact the h110i is more long but wide 140mm.
Sorry for my bad english


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dany8988*
> 
> Thank You. There should be no problems with the mainboard as a friend of mine my own pc and mounts a h110. But I wonder if the h110i gt eventually enters into the slot 5.25.In fact the h110i is more long but wide 140mm.
> Sorry for my bad english


I was thinking about that as well. Just thinking off the top of my head I have about 1" (guess) of clearance from the h100i to the 5.25 bays... figuring 1 inch is 25.4mm. The 110i GT is 47mm longer (1.85) inches. It looks evenly distributed so following that logic it should go .925" closer to the bays. It should fit but it will be very close to the 5.25 bay area, I have no drives in my system to see how far back they go. I can take actual measurements later on to see for sure if nobody else has used that rad before yet, this is just from eyeballing.


----------



## dany8988

ok, thanks for everything! However, I found a picture online where there is h110 in the roof.

Now since both h110 h110 gt that the fans should have 140, then the positioning of the radiator in the screw holes is equal. There is only this difference in length of the radiator, you have to see which side gets longer, right, left or homogeneously. And assuming you have no DVD player in the slot, you have to see if the radiator comes into that slot without problems, since there is a difference in height between the bottom of the case (which is screwed the motherboard) and the bottom of the slot 5 , 25 (where it will be screwed on the DVD)

From this other picture shows that at the end, watching the fans, radiators are more or less identical, except that maybe the tubes are a little more thick and the right side will take more space!



p.s. Doing a search online it seems that the h110i gt return temperatures that compared all'h110, deviate from 1-2 ° C, so there isn't a real improvement. Then Whereas corsair warned users that some people have had problems with coolant came out at low temperatures, I assume that the product is still premature. So since I am sure that the h110 enters homes with my mainboard, I think I'll take this. This does not mean that I would like to be informed about the possibility that the h110i gt enters in that case, since this will be the most useful for a future upgrade of other radiators!

Someone, having used the h110, has encountered problems such as noisy pump etc? Thanks in advance!


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> The connectors in the top picture are indeed for the hot-swap bay, and the small one next to the MOLEX connector (bottom picture) is a LED power cable for a third fan.


Thanks, perfect!

Exactly what I presumed, so I can just tuck the smaller plug away until its needed.


----------



## cjc75

Also, would still love to find a simple way of mounting the fans to the front, while still keeping the HDD's side mounted; like the original Scout?

Surely someones come up with a way to accomplish this with the Trooper?


----------



## cjc75

Work progressing!

Slow but we're getting there; and Malcolm, my Ferret, apparently approves!


----------



## cjc75

Newly completed Trooper now ready for Duty!





I think, my Ferret still approves...

But I think at this point, he's bored of watching me work on this and is ready for me to let him out for some play time of his own! We have a female too, you can't see her but shes actually curled up right up next to him on his other side!











I had to completely redo all the cabling though, as last night I just wired it up haphazardly to get Windows up and running, and all the wires were just hanging out the back like a huge mess...

Took me at least another hour, disconnecting, untangling rerouting... and finally zip-tying it all down.

Still looks a mess, but at least its somewhat a little more organized now, and more importantly, you can't see any of it from inside the case, except for the PSU cables


----------



## cjc75

Oh also, at present the system is still using the same name as my former i5-2500K system, that this replaced...

This is because, following advice and instructions on SevenForums >here< ... I was able to replace the motherboard and CPU.. without having to reinstall Windows 7.

At some point though I think, this rig will get a new name!


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Oh also, at present the system is still using the same name as my former i5-2500K system, that this replaced...
> 
> This is because, following advice and instructions on SevenForums >here< ... I was able to replace the motherboard and CPU.. without having to reinstall Windows 7.
> 
> At some point though I think, this rig will get a new name!


I can't fault you for using this method but it's always a good idea to do a system restore every so often, it just helps clean things up and run a little faster Nice rig though, what's the new specs?

Obviously ASRock Z97, did you go with the 4690k or 4790k? You still using your old 770?


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> I can't fault you for using this method but it's always a good idea to do a system restore every so often, it just helps clean things up and run a little faster Nice rig though, what's the new specs?
> 
> Obviously ASRock Z97, did you go with the 4690k or 4790k? You still using your old 770?


Yes bought a 4690K, and still using the 770.

_i5-4690K
Z97 Extreme6
G.Skill Sniper DDR3-1600 8gb Low voltage
Corsair Hydro H105 w/ two Gentle Typhoon AP-15's_

Everything else was taken from the previous i5-2500K rig...

_eVGA GTX 770 4GB FTW
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro Series
eVGA SuperNova Leadex G2 750
Plextor M5s 256GB SSD
WD 1TB Black
LG Bluray_

I had to add a spare WD 640GB HDD though, cause my Terabyte drive was getting full, only had about 80GB of space left on it.

At some point, I'll replace both of them with a single 2TB drive.

The 2500K is still mounted on its original Z68 motherboard, with the H50 still on it, and still has its original G.Skill ram kit installed, and all of this is still installed in my CM Storm Scout.

At some point, I'll be taking the PSU and HD from my aging WinXP DDR2/AMD rig, along with a Radeon HD5850 that I still have sitting on a shelf; and putting them in to resurrect the 2500K which will then, just replace the AMD rig all together...


----------



## RaginAzn

My work in progress

i7 4790k

Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo w/ 2 Noctua NF-P12

Asus z97 Sabertooth Mark 2

Evga GTX 970 FTW

8gb Crucial Ballistics Elite DDR3 1866

Intel 730 240gb ssd

1tb WD Black

Corsair CX750m


----------



## RaginAzn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Do you mean they have a molex-3pin adapter, or do they have all the connectors hard-wired on?
> 
> EDIT: Could you perhaps measure the voltage on one of the led (2-pin) channels? If you can, then tomorrow I'll measure mine and see if there's a significant difference.


Ok i will but which pin are you talking about? My leds are lights are coming from an led strip and my fans.most of them are plugged into the motherboard and th others are to a nzxt 10 power splitter. I have to wait until i get out of work in 9 hours.


----------



## RaginAzn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaginAzn*
> 
> Ok i will but which pin are you talking about? My leds are lights are coming from an led strip and my fans.most of them are plugged into the motherboard and th others are to a nzxt 10 power splitter.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaginAzn*
> 
> Ok i will but which pin are you talking about? My leds are lights are coming from an led strip and my fans.most of them are plugged into the motherboard and th others are to a nzxt 10 power splitter. I have to wait until i get out of work in 9 hours.


It's been a while.









You have issues with the stock fan leds not lighting up as they should, right?

Just measure the voltage on the two wires of one of the led power cables (from the controller, no fan connected to that cable). That way you can see the voltage that the led controller puts out. I'm afraid I can't measure mine now as my brother doesn't know where his multimeter is, but maybe someone else here can do that.

EDIT: That's weird. Did you create a new account?


----------



## RaginAzn

I ditched the stock fans since they were red. I will measure the voltage on all my case fans. I noticed on some fans i went through in the past, the leds will be dim unless it is running full power and when the fan is running at low speed, it wouldnt light up at all. I believe thats how the fan were designed. The sickle flows are the same way. If not enough power is heading to them, the leds will flicker.


----------



## RaginAzn

i have 2 sickle flows on the top and bottom and a thermaltake in the middle. Im trying to get a third sickle flow to match the other two.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaginAzn*
> 
> I ditched the stock fans since they were red. I will measure the voltage on all my case fans. I noticed on some fans i went through in the past, the leds will be dim unless it is running full power and when the fan is running at low speed, it wouldnt light up at all. I believe thats how the fan were designed. The sickle flows are the same way. *If not enough power is heading to them, the leds will flicker.*


That is due to the design of the fan controller. It's not that the fan gets too little power, it happens because the controller slows the fan by rapidly switching it on and off. The leds not lighting up at minimum speed is probably that the fan runs below the minimum voltage for the leds.

Concerning the voltage, I referred to the led controller (not the fans themselves), since a previous post mentioned issues there.

I noticed your username differs from the one I responded to last year. Did you create a new account?


----------



## RaginAzn

Yeah i created a new one since i couldnt remember my email


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaginAzn*
> 
> Yeah i created a new one since i couldnt remember my email


Ah, that makes sense.


----------



## CM Felinni

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0* 

*Afraid I'm going to have to say bull**** on that one.*

I remember waiting for months for the Stryker case to finally be put on the market. I remember the countdown page for the Stryker to be released. Once the countdown had ended, I checked the CM Store every few hours till I was able to purchase it. Once I finally did, they took my money, I waited for around a ******* month and hadn't gotten an email or a phone call from them. I had to call them and they told me that all their Stryker cases went to Amazon and Newegg. I was so pissed because if that were the case then why in the hell did they even make it purchasable from their own site? I mean, come on. Most people like me that want to buy something the day it comes out goes directly to the manufacture if the item is purchasable from them. They ended up canceling my order and returning my money so that I could use it on Newegg instead, but IF I never had called them in the first place I doubt they would have even realized their own **** up.

*Needless to say, in my opinion, **** their customer service.*

I am truely regretting the fact that I am most likely going to have to contact them soon because I have broken the X-Dock's door on my case. Those tiny little pegs on the ends are weak and I broke one off. I looked on CM Store, but they don't sell it. Even if I bought the the whole front panel, which I don't need anyways, it still would not have the black, plastic door to the X-Dock.









I apologize you had this experience with the CM Store as that is a *totally* different team and the release of the CM Storm Stryker/ Trooper came out a few years ago, not to mention our Support Team is a 100% totally new crew scouted to ensure awesome support from the day you purchase your product.

With that said you can apply for a Parts Request through our CM Fanzone along with your purchase invoice and serial number at the following link:

*CM Fanzone:* https://account.coolermaster.com/LogOn.aspx

*Parts Request Guide:* http://coolermaster.force.com/pkb/articles/en_US/FAQ/How-to-obtain-a-part-replacement-Parts-Request/?l=en_US&fs=Search&pn=1

Send me a PM once you have requested it and I can make it get it to you faster than a Delorean will reach 88mph. (Okay Maybe not that fast, but good enough)

*Check out this latest review:*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*Cooler Master Vortex Plus RMA Experience*

Quote:

Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr* 

So I purchased an enormous amount of Vortex Plus HSF for some slim builds. Some of the fans have started grinding or getting close to it. Luckily they have 2 year warranty so I decided to try it out. I went to their support page which allowed me to register with my Google account which I was already logged into. Simple. I contacted their support service via telephone and I spoke to a support representative who was happy, spoke clearly, and sounded like he wanted to take care of my issue. I was told to simply submit a support ticket and it would be taken care of. Surely, I was being put in a pile of other RMA requests and this would take several days.

WRONG.

I submitted my ticket and it was answered within the hour. They setup my support account with all my products (I gave them all the SN.) All I had to do was submit a part replacement form. It was as simple as clicking a button, selecting the part, and a reason. 10 second process. I thought wow that was easy, but I bet it will take days for it to process

WRONG.

Within the hour again, everything was approved and parts would be sent out.

I just wanted to say thanks. You guys provide superb parts and even better service. It was refreshing to see a PC parts company with a working website and support site. It's very well made compared to a few others I have tried. I'm glad it was made to be painless and efficient. I had to come here and post and let people know.

Cooler Master RMA service and support is definitely top notch.


























*Source:* Link


----------



## RaginAzn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Ah, that makes sense.


Unless you are thinking of someone else. I made my first account last year and forgot my password. Then forgot my email so i couldnt recover my password so i just made a new one. I am still fairly new to this site


----------



## RaginAzn

Quote:
Originally Posted by *CM Felinni* 

I apologize you had this experience with the CM Store as that is a *totally* different team and the release of the CM Storm Stryker/ Trooper came out a few years ago, not to mention our Support Team is a 100% totally new crew scouted to ensure awesome support from the day you purchase your product.

With that said you can apply for a Parts Request through our CM Fanzone along with your purchase invoice and serial number at the following link:

*CM Fanzone:* https://account.coolermaster.com/LogOn.aspx

*Parts Request Guide:* http://coolermaster.force.com/pkb/articles/en_US/FAQ/How-to-obtain-a-part-replacement-Parts-Request/?l=en_US&fs=Search&pn=1

_Send me a PM_ once you have requested it and I can make it get it to you faster than a Delorean will reach 88mph. (Okay Maybe not that fast, but good enough)

*Check out this latest review:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*Cooler Master Vortex Plus RMA Experience*

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*
> 
> So I purchased an enormous amount of Vortex Plus HSF for some slim builds. Some of the fans have started grinding or getting close to it. Luckily they have 2 year warranty so I decided to try it out. I went to their support page which allowed me to register with my Google account which I was already logged into. Simple. I contacted their support service via telephone and I spoke to a support representative who was happy, spoke clearly, and sounded like he wanted to take care of my issue. I was told to simply submit a support ticket and it would be taken care of. Surely, I was being put in a pile of other RMA requests and this would take several days.
> 
> WRONG.
> 
> I submitted my ticket and it was answered within the hour. They setup my support account with all my products (I gave them all the SN.) All I had to do was submit a part replacement form. It was as simple as clicking a button, selecting the part, and a reason. 10 second process. I thought wow that was easy, but I bet it will take days for it to process
> 
> WRONG.
> 
> Within the hour again, everything was approved and parts would be sent out.
> 
> I just wanted to say thanks. You guys provide superb parts and even better service. It was refreshing to see a PC parts company with a working website and support site. It's very well made compared to a few others I have tried. I'm glad it was made to be painless and efficient. I had to come here and post and let people know.
> 
> Cooler Master RMA service and support is definitely top notch.








> *Source:* Link


I had the same terrible experience when i ordered a hdd cage. I waited 2 weeks and my package hadnt shipped. I tried calling for a week straight and received an email adress to contact. After a few hours i was contacted via email saying that the hdd cages were out of stock and was awaiting shipment. They sent the cages out the next day and it arrived in 2 days. The money was taken out my account the same day of purchace. Waiting 3 weeks+ for anything to come in the mail after purchase is bs.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaginAzn*
> 
> Unless you are thinking of someone else. I made my first account last year and forgot my password. Then forgot my email so i couldnt recover my password so i just made a new one. I am still fairly new to this site


The username I'm referring to (after following the trail of quotes) is GhostSniper08 (created in 2012, but last active in December).


----------



## RaginAzn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> The username I'm referring to (after following the trail of quotes) is GhostSniper08 (created in 2012, but last active in December).


Nope im the wrong guy. I thought someone recognized that i went from raginazian to the one now.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaginAzn*
> 
> Nope im the wrong guy. I thought someone recognized that i went from raginazian to the one now.


Ok. Just keep in mind that everyone's problems are unique, so replying to an answer to someone else's question (without mentioning it) can cause me to post wrong help.









Odd coincidence, though.


----------



## CM Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaginAzn*
> 
> I had the same terrible experience when i ordered a hdd cage. I waited 2 weeks and my package hadnt shipped. I tried calling for a week straight and received an email adress to contact. After a few hours i was contacted via email saying that the hdd cages were out of stock and was awaiting shipment. They sent the cages out the next day and it arrived in 2 days. The money was taken out my account the same day of purchace. Waiting 3 weeks+ for anything to come in the mail after purchase is bs.


How long ago was your order processed? I apologize for your CM Store experience as currently we are experiencing product delays due to the recent occurrence of labor strikes in North America delaying products. (Link) It does seem as if your order was expedited quickly to you as soon as we received your product at our facility. However as mentioned feel free to send me a PM for any inquiries and I can relay the information to our CM Store team for further assistance.


----------



## RaginAzn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Felinni*
> 
> How long ago was your order processed? I apologize for your CM Store experience as currently we are experiencing product delays due to the recent occurrence of labor strikes in North America delaying products. (Link) It does seem as if your order was expedited quickly to you as soon as we received your product at our facility. However as mentioned feel free to send me a PM for any inquiries and I can relay the information to our CM Store team for further assistance.


I purchased the cages on the 31st of december. It said on the website due to the holidays the package wont ship until the 6th. I was ok with that but after going back and fourth with service, i finally received my hdd cages on the 22nd. The guy i emailed was a guy named Ruben. He appologized and gave me a code for $15 off a keyboard that i will never use.


----------



## CM Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaginAzn*
> 
> I purchased the cages on the 31st of december. It said on the website due to the holidays the package wont ship until the 6th. I was ok with that but after going back and fourth with service, i finally received my hdd cages on the 22nd. The guy i emailed was a guy named Ruben. He appologized and gave me a code for $15 off a keyboard that i will never use.


That is correct our CM Store was closed during the holidays and end of the year as Ruben is also the CM Store lead in charge of orders and fulfillment. As soon as the CM Store gates opened up for the New Year in the middle of January 2015 as the estimate Jan 6, 2015 would have been the standard shipping time frame if we were open for business, if you can imagine the amount of orders awaiting to be fulfilled as we truly appreciate your patience as we processed all the orders including yours. Once again PM me or @CM-Patrick through OCN for further questions and concerns. We will make it happen


----------



## dany8988

My new Update, Corsair H110!!!


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dany8988*
> 
> My new Update, Corsair H110!!!


hey wussup.. sick case you have there. Is that the NZXT sentry 3 you have? you mind showing more pics of it with it? and how is it treating you? be honest


----------



## agung79

update tooo....
stryker....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










re loop the loop .....
added xtx360....


----------



## dany8988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> hey wussup.. sick case you have there. Is that the NZXT sentry 3 you have? you mind showing more pics of it with it? and how is it treating you? be honest


Yes, the fan controller is the Sentry 3 and i controll all fans of my case with it ( eccept stock fans ) and no problem. After i do more photos.
Config:
Cpu : Core i7 4770k
Mainboard : Asus z87-a
Vga: Crossfire r9 280x 3gb
Psu: Cooler Master Silent Pro 2 M2 1000w
Storage: Samsung ssd 840 evo 250gb + hdd wd green 1tb 7200rpm
Audio: Creative Sound Blaster Z + Roccat Kave + Sony 2.1 sync-amplifier home th.
Fans: 2x Aerocool shark red led 120mm below, 1x Aerocool Shark blu led 140mm behind, 2x stock Cm fans 140mm of h110 on top,
And the stock fan of cm storm stryker xd ( 1 x frontal + 1 x lateral, connected on stryker fan controller )

Fan Controller: NZXT SENTRY 3 , on channel 3 i have connected the 2 fans of h110 with a 3 pin splitter , to control them together;
Leds: NZXT HUE controller;
Cpu cooling: Corsair h110;

up: photos:


----------



## cjc75

So.

Plastic film on various areas of the case when its new out of the box...

Ok, on the front panel ok no big deal...

On the side window... big deal.

But.

On the X-Dock Door?!?

Ok, seriously CM?

Seriously?!

Just how the heck am I supposed to get that tiny piece of film off when the stupid door keeps folding up and inward every time I try to pull that film off! ROFL

Ok no seriously this post is NOT a complaint, I was just overly humored by the fact that after I finally finished the whole build and went to pull all the plastic films off, this one little strip on the X-Dock door was such a pain in the butt! LOL


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> So.
> 
> Plastic film on various areas of the case when its new out of the box...
> 
> Ok, on the front panel ok no big deal...
> 
> On the side window... big deal.
> 
> But.
> 
> On the X-Dock Door?!?
> 
> Ok, seriously CM?
> 
> Seriously?!
> 
> Just how the heck am I supposed to get that tiny piece of film off when the stupid door keeps folding up and inward every time I try to pull that film off! ROFL
> 
> Ok no seriously this post is NOT a complaint, I was just overly humored by the fact that after I finally finished the whole build and went to pull all the plastic films off, this one little strip on the X-Dock door was such a pain in the butt! LOL


Well, you don't *have* to remove it, unless you're bothered by air pockets.

I also left the one on the CM Storm logo, since it didn't (and to this date doesn't) have air pockets.

Oh, and if you're insistant on removing it, take off the front panel.


----------



## Mega Man

i have done 2 and the easiest way i have found is a pencil eraser


----------



## cjc75

Hah, pencil eraser, interesting thought.

Though I'll probably just leave it alone, lol, it doesnt really bother me much as its hardly noticeable.

I just got a laugh out of trying to peel it off in the first place, and the silly door kept swinging up and away. lol


----------



## Unas

Hello everyone









Long time lurker, first time poster.

I hope you don't mind me asking a question.

I've built my new gaming rig enclosed on a CM Storm Stryker. Man this case is awesome. I've never had the pleasure to work with such a premium case. The space of a full tower is simply majestic









The fan control wiring link that was posted earlier really helped me put things in perspective and confirmed I wasn't mad. I thought I had missed out something that was causing the fan controller not to work.

Unfortunately the issue with the fan controller not working still persists, even after making sure that everything is wired properly. All case fans are just not working and I don't get any beeps from the fan controller. With the one 4 pin molex to the 3 pin adapter you get with the case I tested all fans individually and all seem to be working fine. Therefore my conclusion is that the molex connector isn't providing any power the fan controller.

From the images and screenshots I've seen around most Storm Strykers seem to have a 4 pin molex to power the fan controller, whereas mine seems to only have 3 pins. Looking at the molex itself positions 1,2,4 have wires going in but there is no cable for position 3. I don't believe that is an issue. As far as I'm aware a 3 pin molex(-es?) should still be fine but I wanted to make you aware of this just in case. Its not that the pin in position 3 has been damaged its just that it was never there.

Could you think of any other ways to check if the molex is the issue here?

Since I've already completed building my ring and cabled managed as much as I could, I'd really rather not RMA the case, as all the work I've done will be wasted. I've already ordered extra 4 pin molex to 3 pin adapters which will ensure all case fans are working, even if that means at full rpm.

Its sort of disappointing that the fan controller will not be utilized as its a new purchase but I really really don't want to RMA









Any suggestions?

Thanks a lot for your time and help everyone. Sorry for the lengthy post.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unas*
> 
> Hello everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long time lurker, first time poster.
> 
> I hope you don't mind me asking a question.
> 
> I've built my new gaming rig enclosed on a CM Storm Stryker. Man this case is awesome. I've never had the pleasure to work with such a premium case. The space of a full tower is simply majestic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fan control wiring link that was posted earlier really helped me put things in perspective and confirmed I wasn't mad. I thought I had missed out something that was causing the fan controller not to work.
> 
> Unfortunately the issue with the fan controller not working still persists, even after making sure that everything is wired properly. All case fans are just not working and I don't get any beeps from the fan controller. With the one 4 pin molex to the 3 pin adapter you get with the case I tested all fans individually and all seem to be working fine. Therefore my conclusion is that the molex connector isn't providing any power the fan controller.
> 
> From the images and screenshots I've seen around most Storm Strykers seem to have a 4 pin molex to power the fan controller, whereas mine seems to only have 3 pins. Looking at the molex itself positions 1,2,4 have wires going in but there is no cable for position 3. I don't believe that is an issue. As far as I'm aware a 3 pin molex(-es?) should still be fine but I wanted to make you aware of this just in case. Its not that the pin in position 3 has been damaged its just that it was never there.
> 
> Could you think of any other ways to check if the molex is the issue here?
> 
> Since I've already completed building my ring and cabled managed as much as I could, I'd really rather not RMA the case, as all the work I've done will be wasted. I've already ordered extra 4 pin molex to 3 pin adapters which will ensure all case fans are working, even if that means at full rpm.
> 
> Its sort of disappointing that the fan controller will not be utilized as its a new purchase but I really really don't want to RMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks a lot for your time and help everyone. Sorry for the lengthy post.


Welcome to ocn and the Trooper/Stryker club.









First, check the connection as those Molex connections can be a pain when the female side (from the controller) is connected to a cable. And no, that jumper you asked about isn't required. Pins 2 and 3 are both ground.

If you still don't get power, you could try tracing that cable to the controller board, and checking if you get a voltage there (assuming you have a multimeter). If you don't get a voltage there, also check that the cable is properly plugged into the controller board. And feel free to ask if you need more help.


----------



## Unas

Wow, thanks a lot for the warm welcome and prompt response!

I will certainly re-check the connection.

Even though I don't have a multimeter, checking to see if the cable is properly plugged into the controller board is a really good idea. Is there an easy access to this? I really can't seem to grasp how to get access to that bit of the controller. I don't believe removing the top side of the case will get me access there.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unas*
> 
> Wow, thanks a lot for the warm welcome and prompt response!
> 
> I will certainly re-check the connection.
> 
> Even though I don't have a multimeter, checking to see if the cable is properly plugged into the controller board is a really good idea. Is there an easy access to this? I really can't seem to grasp how to get access to that bit of the controller. I don't believe removing the top side of the case will get me access there.


Take off the top panel, and then remove the screws holding the controller in place. You'll have to feed the cables back to the controller a bit to get it out of that plastic bracket though, so I hope you have some slack there.


----------



## OdinValk

quick question.. I've been pondering this for months now.. and just haven't had the time to really look into it.. on the Trooper.. the front (top) control panel.. the 2 center USB slots.. it seems that the one on the left doesn't work.. (I believe it did before) but has not for some time.. It doesn't recognize anything that is inserted.. and won't read USB stick or anything.. any ideas?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> quick question.. I've been pondering this for months now.. and just haven't had the time to really look into it.. on the Trooper.. the front (top) control panel.. the 2 center USB slots.. it seems that the one on the left doesn't work.. (I believe it did before) but has not for some time.. It doesn't recognize anything that is inserted.. and won't read USB stick or anything.. any ideas?


Check the connection on both sides of the cable (you'l have to remove the controller board as I mentioned above). If you have a multimeter though, you could check it by setting it to measure resistance and seeing if all the wires on the motherboard side has a working connection with a pin in one of the two ports.


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Check the connection on both sides of the cable (you'l have to remove the controller board as I mentioned above). If you have a multimeter though, you could check it by setting it to measure resistance and seeing if all the wires on the motherboard side has a working connection with a pin in one of the two ports.


I actually had already thought of that... The multimeter that is.. I'm reading resistance.. not a lot.. but how much can a tiny wire for a usb port really carry lol... So yea.. not real sure... Unless maybe the wire on the underside has come loose... But all the other ports work just fine on the front


----------



## xTALBITx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unas*
> 
> Hello everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long time lurker, first time poster.
> 
> I hope you don't mind me asking a question.
> 
> I've built my new gaming rig enclosed on a CM Storm Stryker. Man this case is awesome. I've never had the pleasure to work with such a premium case. The space of a full tower is simply majestic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fan control wiring link that was posted earlier really helped me put things in perspective and confirmed I wasn't mad. I thought I had missed out something that was causing the fan controller not to work.
> 
> Unfortunately the issue with the fan controller not working still persists, even after making sure that everything is wired properly. All case fans are just not working and I don't get any beeps from the fan controller. With the one 4 pin molex to the 3 pin adapter you get with the case I tested all fans individually and all seem to be working fine. Therefore my conclusion is that the molex connector isn't providing any power the fan controller.
> 
> From the images and screenshots I've seen around most Storm Strykers seem to have a 4 pin molex to power the fan controller, whereas mine seems to only have 3 pins. Looking at the molex itself positions 1,2,4 have wires going in but there is no cable for position 3. I don't believe that is an issue. As far as I'm aware a 3 pin molex(-es?) should still be fine but I wanted to make you aware of this just in case. Its not that the pin in position 3 has been damaged its just that it was never there.
> 
> Could you think of any other ways to check if the molex is the issue here?
> 
> Since I've already completed building my ring and cabled managed as much as I could, I'd really rather not RMA the case, as all the work I've done will be wasted. I've already ordered extra 4 pin molex to 3 pin adapters which will ensure all case fans are working, even if that means at full rpm.
> 
> Its sort of disappointing that the fan controller will not be utilized as its a new purchase but I really really don't want to RMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks a lot for your time and help everyone. Sorry for the lengthy post.


This is a known (I think) Occasional Flaw in some cases. Happened to me. The fan controler just up and Died! It can be fairly easily removed (Entire front control harness) and contact Cooler Master support, and they Should help you out (Ship you a new panel/harness). They were Great to me!


----------



## Darrath

Nevermind, figured it out!


----------



## kissfan007

Winter project finally done!!!

Intel I7 5820
Asus x99 Deluxe
Corsair h100i
EVGA GTX 760
Samsung XP 941 256 GB M.2 SSD
Samsung 950 EVO 256 GB
WD Black 4 TB
Asus Blu Ray Burner
Lamptron FC5 fan controller----Using this for fans and to control led's
Lutro0 Telios sleeving(awesome stuff)
Modelers smooth led tape Blue and White(Best led tape)


----------



## switchridex

I've had my SS for about maybe 8mo now

It's my first pc where I attempted water cooling

I7 4770k
Asus Hero VI
8 gigs ballistix sport
780gtx



I just redid some stuff last weekend and I need to drill holes to mount the res. Need to put my exhaust fan back on and eventually will mod the case to add another 360 in the roof and 240 in the bottom


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *switchridex*
> 
> I've had my SS for about maybe 8mo now
> 
> It's my first pc where I attempted water cooling
> 
> I7 4770k
> Asus Hero VI
> 8 gigs ballistix sport
> 780gtx
> 
> 
> 
> I just redid some stuff last weekend and I need to drill holes to mount the res. Need to put my exhaust fan back on and eventually will mod the case to add another 360 in the roof and 240 in the bottom


looks good mate.. been thinking about doing this to my trooper... question... where are your drives? I have 2 HDDs and an SSD.. been trying to figure out where the hell to hide them


----------



## xTALBITx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> looks good mate.. been thinking about doing this to my trooper... question... where are your drives? I have 2 HDDs and an SSD.. been trying to figure out where the hell to hide them


It takes some doing. but you Can hide 2 Full Size HDD's on the BACK of the Black Panels that are visible in this Pic. That's what I did to mine, but I went Full custom inside so. it's a nice Smooth panel, not the ones that came with the case. I Also have a Slim(Laptop) 1terabyte hidden under my lower panel, and my SSD is displayed for all to see. (It's the little "Rectangle" that you can see inside the panel at the bottom - front view)


----------



## xTALBITx

Something like this!


----------



## skynet2k8

I've done some modifications to my computer since my last pictures I've added a new pump and reservoir combo So that's a total of three pumps man I'm running out of space 
If there is a way to max out what you can put inside this case I think I achieved that if not let me know always open for suggestions I need to put A 250mm reservoir somewhere but I don't know where


----------



## skybug12

Hello guys! Looking to take my Stryker to the next level, about to sink some money on new parts and I want to maximize the case's potential.



Here is a picture of my stryker (ignore the camera shadow). The other day, my cat spilled water on the front I/O panel, breaking the USB ports. I went on the CM website, and they have a replacement for the Trooper. So I had some questions for you guys, the professionals.

1. Is the Trooper I/O panel compatible with the Stryker?

2. If so, does anyone have a guide on how to replace the panel?

Thank you guys, and I hope to contribute more in the future!


----------



## xTALBITx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skybug12*
> 
> Hello guys! Looking to take my Stryker to the next level, about to sink some money on new parts and I want to maximize the case's potential.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of my stryker (ignore the camera shadow). The other day, my cat spilled water on the front I/O panel, breaking the USB ports. I went on the CM website, and they have a replacement for the Trooper. So I had some questions for you guys, the professionals.
> 
> 1. Is the Trooper I/O panel compatible with the Stryker?
> 
> 2. If so, does anyone have a guide on how to replace the panel?
> 
> Thank you guys, and I hope to contribute more in the future!


Trooper and Stryker are Exactly the same, save Color, and Side window. So #1. Yes, All compatible.
#2. A Guide. I haven't looked for one. but it's not hard (done mine a Few times now) Remove the sides, remove the Top, unplug Everything leading Up To the front panel (From the MoBo or wherever), Unscrew the I/O panel from the Case (4-6 phillips screws, 2 With grounding wires!) and Pull the whole panel and wires out! (Easier said than done, but Totally do-able)

And this case has Limitless possibilities for the stuff you can put Into it, And for the things that can be Done to it! Leave it stock and it'll hold just about anything you throw at it. And fully customized - it Still fits all and then some!!
(My case is Proof of that!


----------



## skybug12

Awesome to hear, thank you so much!

Another question, I saw some guys here have modded the LEDS in the fan controller/power switch, with soldering. As someone who has never touched a soldering iron, how hard is this to do?

It's one of the mods I want to do first, as I hate the red LEDS when everything else on the case is white.


----------



## skynet2k8




----------



## xTALBITx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skybug12*
> 
> Awesome to hear, thank you so much!
> 
> Another question, I saw some guys here have modded the LEDS in the fan controller/power switch, with soldering. As someone who has never touched a soldering iron, how hard is this to do?
> 
> It's one of the mods I want to do first, as I hate the red LEDS when everything else on the case is white.


You're very Welcome!

As for the Front panel LED's I've never looked too closely to How they are mounted in there. IF you can get at the BACK of the board they are soldered to, it should NOT be hard. WITH the right tools!
#1 being a DE-Soldering pump (Will include a picture) and a Decent Soldering Iron! These two things I think are Crucial!
I have done more than my share of soldering, but Rarely on something that requires a Precise Fit like these LED's do. If you don't solder them in in the Exact right position like the OEM ones, the top shell won't fit very nice, or you will break Off your new LED's when putting the case Top on.

The De-soldering Pump is like mini Quick Suction tool, that will "Suck Up" wet solder. so you get the solder you want to remove Melted, and Click the "pump" release, and it "Sucks" the solder off the contact point, and if your Lucky (or Good) it will get All the solder out of the Pinhole, successfully removing the LED!


----------



## skybug12

I've been looking to upgrade my PSU, since the one I own now is apparently a fire hazard that isn't even manufactured anymore.

What do you guys think about the PC Power & Cooling Silencer MK III line? Specifically, the 750-850

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA4H81E87016&cm_re=PC_Power_%26_Cooling_Silencer_MK_III-_-9SIA4H81E87016-_-Product



The reviews online seem to be generally good, and the color scheme is beautiful for the stryker. Any comments or alternate suggestions?



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTALBITx*
> 
> You're very Welcome!
> 
> As for the Front panel LED's I've never looked too closely to How they are mounted in there. IF you can get at the BACK of the board they are soldered to, it should NOT be hard. WITH the right tools!
> #1 being a DE-Soldering pump (Will include a picture) and a Decent Soldering Iron! These two things I think are Crucial!
> I have done more than my share of soldering, but Rarely on something that requires a Precise Fit like these LED's do. If you don't solder them in in the Exact right position like the OEM ones, the top shell won't fit very nice, or you will break Off your new LED's when putting the case Top on.
> 
> The De-soldering Pump is like mini Quick Suction tool, that will "Suck Up" wet solder. so you get the solder you want to remove Melted, and Click the "pump" release, and it "Sucks" the solder off the contact point, and if your Lucky (or Good) it will get All the solder out of the Pinhole, successfully removing the LED!






thanks for the breakdown. I'll definitely want to do some research/practice before I start messing with this stuff haha


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXGenoXx*
> 
> There isn't one radiator inside but two, it's the surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is an awesome setup you have there! I never would have thought to use the side mesh panels for intake / exhaust, but it's cool.







On my case, I completely blocked off and blacked out those side mesh panels so light could not shine through and expose my jungle of cables.

If you mounted a set of fans between those rads with all the air moving one direction, you could have a push / pull setup. Could have one of those side panel mesh vents as an intake and the other as an exhaust.

On closer inspection, you may have enough room between those rads to be able to mount a set of fans for each rad, fans right next that would push outward. This would be awesome if possible and it would make both side panel mesh vents exhaust ports.

Even as it is now, that is one killer setup you have. Just thought I'd share my







on your build.
Please keep us updated as your build progresses. We love pics!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skybug12*
> 
> Another question, I saw some guys here have modded the LEDS in the fan controller/power switch, with soldering. As someone who has never touched a soldering iron, how hard is this to do?
> 
> It's one of the mods I want to do first, as I hate the red LEDS when everything else on the case is white.


Here's a link to a previous post of mine that may help you out. Just click on the Spoiler.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club/10100#post_21835457


----------



## wpnssqd

New here and have been reading through the thread. I got my system all lined up to buy just wanted to check on something that hopefully you can help me out.

Going with
CPU: core i5-4690k
Cooling: NZXT kraken x61
MOBO: Asus Maximus VII Formula
Ram: Trident x series 16gb (2x8) ddr3-2400
SSD: samsung 850 evo 500 gb
VC : Asus Geforce GTX 970
Case: CM Stryker
Power: EVGA supernova 650w 80+ gold
Blueray: LG wh14NS40
Windows 8.1 pro 64 bit

as i have been reading through this forum it has been hard for me to tell if the X61 Kraken is to large for the case. I see most, if not all, of the builds are using the Corsair version of the closed loop system. With the board i am using do you think the kraken will have a problem fitting in the top of the case. I know it has a the mounting for a 280 Rad, but is the room enough or will it be to tight?

Also, if you notice any deficiencies in the build let me know







Thanks!


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wpnssqd*
> 
> New here and have been reading through the thread. I got my system all lined up to buy just wanted to check on something that hopefully you can help me out.
> 
> Going with
> CPU: core i5-4690k
> Cooling: NZXT kraken x61
> MOBO: Asus Maximus VII Formula
> Ram: Trident x series 16gb (2x8) ddr3-2400
> SSD: samsung 850 evo 500 gb
> VC : Asus Geforce GTX 970
> Case: CM Stryker
> Power: EVGA supernova 650w 80+ gold
> Blueray: LG wh14NS40
> Windows 8.1 pro 64 bit
> 
> as i have been reading through this forum it has been hard for me to tell if the X61 Kraken is to large for the case. I see most, if not all, of the builds are using the Corsair version of the closed loop system. With the board i am using do you think the kraken will have a problem fitting in the top of the case. I know it has a the mounting for a 280 Rad, but is the room enough or will it be to tight?
> 
> Also, if you notice any deficiencies in the build let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I can't comment on your question about the radiator, but welcome to ocn and the Trooper/Stryker club.

EDIT: The Stryker has a decent amount of horizontal and vertical clearance from the motherboard tray to the fan holes, so you *should* be fine. Just make sure with someone else first. Also keep in mind that most people can't fit push/pull in the top.


----------



## Mega Man

it depends on mobo, but it works on most


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Been a while since I've been here









Some really nice builds since I last posted, nice to see that the case is still popular. I recently cleaned out/rebuilt my Cryo Stasis machine and thought id share some pics.

I changed the tubing to blue with just clear water as the dyed blue water had turned the clear tubing I originally had a rather nasty shade of green.
I have also swapped out all the fans Ive had previous for aerocool dead silence fans, these are really great for me as Im super sensitive to noise and these things are really quiet.
And i have also added 2 new SSD's, a 120gb samsung 840 for the OS and a 500GB crucial for games.

Here's a few pics presented by my mannequin friend







(Excuse the dust of the side panel, damn stuff is difficult to remove entirely.)


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*
> 
> Been a while since I've been here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some really nice builds since I last posted, nice to see that the case is still popular. I recently cleaned out/rebuilt my Cryo Stasis machine and thought id share some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Good to see you back on the forum! It's been a few years.

Nice little CPU cooling setup you have. I like the colored hoses.

Only have one question: Are you using top of your case for exhaust? I only ask because I see that you are using your rear fan as an intake which honestly isn't a bad idea to blow cool air straight in front of your rad fans.

Appreciate the update and pics. Hope to see you on here sooner than last time, lol.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Good to see you back on the forum! It's been a few years.
> 
> Nice little CPU cooling setup you have. I like the colored hoses.
> 
> Only have one question: Are you using top of your case for exhaust? I only ask because I see that you are using your rear fan as an intake which honestly isn't a bad idea to blow cool air straight in front of your rad fans.
> 
> Appreciate the update and pics. Hope to see you on here sooner than last time, lol.












It is indeed setup that way. The only source of cool air in my room is a window that the back of the case faces, so it works better with this setup. The fan on the front of the HDD cage is also set as an intake for extra airflow.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*
> 
> It is indeed setup that way. The only source of cool air in my room is a window that the back of the case faces, so it works better with this setup. The fan on the front of the HDD cage is also set as an intake for extra airflow.


Any fan(s) on the bottom as intake?


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Any fan(s) on the bottom as intake?


Nope just the front and rear intakes. I've never seen the temps get anywhere near the limit with that setup, even with my 4.5ghz OC.


----------



## Pillar Of Sand

Hello. I'm putting together my Stryker build currently and I have a question. The four pin molex cable that runs to the front panel (and 2 side fans i believe)......well, my motherboard doesn't have a port. All the fan connectors on the MOBO are four-pin, but I haven't been able to find an adapter for 4 pin molex to 4 pin fan. All the adapters only run to 3 pin fan connectors. Not a huge deal as I'm aware the fourth pin is for PWM. So I guess my question is, will I lose the functionality to control fan speed with the 3 pin connector, or since the MOBO really isn't throttling the fan speed, will the 3-pin adapter suit my needs just fine? Thanks!


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pillar Of Sand*
> 
> Hello. I'm putting together my Stryker build currently and I have a question. The four pin molex cable that runs to the front panel (and 2 side fans i believe)......well, my motherboard doesn't have a port. All the fan connectors on the MOBO are four-pin, but I haven't been able to find an adapter for 4 pin molex to 4 pin fan. All the adapters only run to 3 pin fan connectors. Not a huge deal as I'm aware the fourth pin is for PWM. So I guess my question is, will I lose the functionality to control fan speed with the 3 pin connector, or since the MOBO really isn't throttling the fan speed, will the 3-pin adapter suit my needs just fine? Thanks!


The ports on the motherboard are coming from the board's fan controller. The Molex connector goes to the case's fan controller. So you don't connect it to the motherboard, you connect it directly to the PSU and the change the speed of the fans connected to it via the buttons on the case. Oh, and the Stryker's controller has enough outputs to handle all the stock case fans.

So basically, if you have PWM case fans, connect them to the motherboard, otherwise just put some of them (or even all of them depending on how many fans you have) on the Stryker's controller. The CPU fan(s) (obviously) gets connected to the motherboard.


----------



## TwistedMetal512

Hey guys(and gals). Just joined the community! Building my third PC (first one when i was 18) I am now 30. I saw this Storm Stryker about a year ago, and just had to have it.. It is basically future proof. Anyways, bought all the parts last night on newegg and I am waiting for them to be delivered on Wednesday. Its not the greatest, and i plan on upgrading my video card in about a year so don't knock me for my mediocre gpu lol ( i do mostly 3d modeling and animation, not so much gaming since i have a xbox one for that)

1 x G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133
1 x CM Storm Stryker - White Full Tower Gaming Computer Case
1 x ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0 AM3+ AMD 990FX
1 x EVGA 02G-P4-3753-KR G-SYNC Support GeForce GTX 750 Ti Superclocked 2GB
1 x CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i Extreme Performance Water/Liquid CPU Cooler. 240mm
1 x AMD FX-8350 Black Edition Vishera 8-Core 4.0GHz (4.2GHz Turbo) Socket AM3+
1 x EVGA 120-G1-0650-XR 650W 80+ gold

using my 3 TB's of hard drives from my old computers, as well as my DVD Drive
Hope to learn a lot here, coming from Athlon 64 X2 7750 Kuma Dual-Core 2.7GHz Socket AM2+ and SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 4870 512MB built in 2009. HUGE upgrade for me

I see alot of cool mods going on with this case, especially with the psu cover. the white/chrome siding looked awesome. was that custom built or ordered somewhere????


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwistedMetal512*
> 
> Hey guys(and gals). Just joined the community! Building my third PC (first one when i was 18) I am now 30. I saw this Storm Stryker about a year ago, and just had to have it.. It is basically future proof. Anyways, bought all the parts last night on newegg and I am waiting for them to be delivered on Wednesday. Its not the greatest, and i plan on upgrading my video card in about a year so don't knock me for my mediocre gpu lol ( i do mostly 3d modeling and animation, not so much gaming since *i have a xbox one for that*)
> 
> 1 x G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133
> 1 x CM Storm Stryker - White Full Tower Gaming Computer Case
> 1 x ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0 AM3+ AMD 990FX
> 1 x EVGA 02G-P4-3753-KR G-SYNC Support GeForce GTX 750 Ti Superclocked 2GB
> 1 x CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i Extreme Performance Water/Liquid CPU Cooler. 240mm
> 1 x AMD FX-8350 Black Edition Vishera 8-Core 4.0GHz (4.2GHz Turbo) Socket AM3+
> 1 x EVGA 120-G1-0650-XR 650W 80+ gold
> 
> using my 3 TB's of hard drives from my old computers, as well as my DVD Drive
> Hope to learn a lot here, coming from Athlon 64 X2 7750 Kuma Dual-Core 2.7GHz Socket AM2+ and SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 4870 512MB built in 2009. HUGE upgrade for me
> 
> I see alot of cool mods going on with this case, especially with the psu cover. the white/chrome siding looked awesome. was that custom built or ordered somewhere????


BURN!!!!!









On a more serious note, Welcome to ocn and the Trooper/Stryker club (this also goes to @Pillar Of Sand since I forgot). The 750 Ti is actually a nice little card. It's by no means high-end, but it's far from medeocre.


----------



## TwistedMetal512

Lol my bad... I used to game on the pc all the time. And I probably still will depending on what this video Card can handle. I'm just not obsessed as i once was, i dont want to go to hell.. please sir
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> BURN!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a more serious note, Welcome to ocn and the Trooper/Stryker club (this also goes to @Pillar Of Sand since I forgot). The 750 Ti is actually a nice little card. It's by no means high-end, but it's far from medeocre.


----------



## Yuniver

Just bought a Stryker. Haven't taken it out of the box yet. I'll post some pics later as proof of ownership for my induction into the kewl kids klub.


----------



## Yuniver

This is from the I/O panel and I can't figure out where to plug it in at. What is it to and where does it go?


----------



## NorKris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuniver*
> 
> 
> 
> This is from the I/O panel and I can't figure out where to plug it in at. What is it to and where does it go?


it is power to LEDs in the fans that comes with the case... u havent noticed that the fans on ur case have 2 wires each?


----------



## Yuniver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorKris*
> 
> it is power to LEDs in the fans that comes with the case... u havent noticed that the fans on ur case have 2 wires each?


I did...and they are all 4 already plugged in. This one is an extra and I have no idea what it is or where it goes.


----------



## Yuniver

Anyway, here's my Stryker and I just submitted the form.


----------



## TwistedMetal512

very nice! can't wait to get mine. gonna have a field day.
on a side note, with your 2pin. maybe it is an extra??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuniver*
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, here's my Stryker and I just submitted the form.


----------



## Yuniver

The only bit of trouble I had was flipping the HDD cages around. There seemed to be a screw hole missing in the case after flipping them so the intake fans were facing front so I ended up with extra thumb screws when it was all said and done. Took me about 3 hours to get everything swapped and cables managed properly. All in all, I'm very happy with my purchase even with the wife nagging me about it.









If you are even remotely considering getting one of these, take it from me, and JUST DO IT! NO REGRETS.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuniver*
> 
> I did...and they are all 4 already plugged in. This one is an extra and I have no idea what it is or where it goes.


It's just an extra led power cable in case you add a third compatible fan. You can therefore safely tuck it away somewhere.


----------



## Yuniver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> It's just an extra led power cable in case you add a third compatible fan. You can therefore safely tuck it away somewhere.


Already done. Thanks for the reply though. Just curious what other fans come with more than just the power wire


----------



## Tsunami65

Hi, I am wanting to watercool my system for at least one very good reason.

My current CPU cooler is so large, it covers the 1st Graphics card slot on my motherboard and as this is the only 16x slot on the board, it would be nice if the card was plugged into it rather than the 2nd (8x) slot.

I have been looking around and decided that at some future point I may wish to upgrade the watercooling loop to include my graphics card (r9 290) which runs very loud under load.
For this reason, I don't want to fit a Corsair closed loop system.

After a fair bit of looking around I sort of decided on the XSPC RayStorm 750 EX240 WaterCooling Kit.
Does anyone have any experience with this kit in the Storm Trooper?

My mobo is the Gigabyte Z87X-OC (not the force version) and has quite a few "bits" that are very near the top edge so I am concerned about whether this fan/radiator combination will fit.

Any thoughts/ help is most welcome,

thanks,

Dave


----------



## xTALBITx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsunami65*
> 
> Hi, I am wanting to watercool my system for at least one very good reason.
> 
> My current CPU cooler is so large, it covers the 1st Graphics card slot on my motherboard and as this is the only 16x slot on the board, it would be nice if the card was plugged into it rather than the 2nd (8x) slot.
> 
> I have been looking around and decided that at some future point I may wish to upgrade the watercooling loop to include my graphics card (r9 290) which runs very loud under load.
> For this reason, I don't want to fit a Corsair closed loop system.
> 
> After a fair bit of looking around I sort of decided on the XSPC RayStorm 750 EX240 WaterCooling Kit.
> Does anyone have any experience with this kit in the Storm Trooper?
> 
> My mobo is the Gigabyte Z87X-OC (not the force version) and has quite a few "bits" that are very near the top edge so I am concerned about whether this fan/radiator combination will fit.
> 
> Any thoughts/ help is most welcome,
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Dave


I don't have the XSPC "Kit" but I Am running that Rad (Think it's the EK, Could be the AX) Same Size Rad anyway. and it fit Just fine in the top of my Snow Trooper, WITH Fans on the Inside, And an Asus Tuff Armor Kit on the MoBo. (Also have Pull Fans in the top cavity)

The ONLY issue I had was, With my Armor Kit, the Rad ports HAD to face the Front of the case, because even with a Tight 90 fitting, it would NOT fit facing the back of the case without hitting the Armor. But I think this is ONLY an issue With the armor, but I did NOT try my MoBo Without the Armor at All so.

Bottom line, I'm Sure you will have No issues with that XSPC Rad in a Trooper case. I think your worst case scenario will be you might need slightly slimmer fans if your going to mount them Inside the case, On the top rad. But I even doubt that!


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuniver*
> 
> Already done. Thanks for the reply though. Just curious what other fans come with more than just the power wire


There are a few ones (BitFenix has such fans for example), but be VERY careful when buying such fans. I know the BitFenix fans have power on that wire, and connecting it to the CM controller will damage the controller.


----------



## Tsunami65

Thanks for the reply and info, that's great news


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsunami65*
> 
> Thanks for the reply and info, that's great news


No problem. Personally I'd stick with CM fans though, for the reason that I mentioned above.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwistedMetal512*
> 
> Its not the greatest, and i plan on upgrading my video card in about a year so don't knock me for my mediocre gpu lol ( i do mostly 3d modeling and animation, not so much gaming since i have a xbox one for that)


Sounds like we have something in common. I also do 3D Modeling and Animation using mostly Autodesk 3D Studio Max or Maya. I also mess with a lot of Adobe programs like After Effects, Premiere, and SoundBooth. I use these programs to help my teammates build video games.

In my opinion, the only reason to own a video console now days is for console exclusive games only. I build and play most games on PC.


----------



## TwistedMetal512

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Sounds like we have something in common. I also do 3D Modeling and Animation using mostly Autodesk 3D Studio Max or Maya. I also mess with a lot of Adobe programs like After Effects, Premiere, and SoundBooth. I use these programs to help my teammates build video games.
> 
> In my opinion, the only reason to own a video console now days is for console exclusive games only. I build and play most games on PC.


yea. Mainly it's just a hobby now. My whole portfolio was on a hard drive that crashed, and my backup cd was destroyed. Never got around to rebuilding it, I plan on trying with this new pc build though!


----------



## Yuniver

Anyone know how well a Noctua or Phanteks heatsink would fit in the Stryker with an ATX mobo? I'm currently using the hyper 212+, but I want something a little better but I'm not sure how well either of those will fit. -


----------



## Mega Man

it does fine !~


----------



## Yuniver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it does fine !~


Do you have a pic of it in yours so I can see please?


----------



## Mega Man

no i have not used air in forever. you can have a 5lb piece hanging on your socket but i am going off of what i saw


----------



## tcrews

It fits just fine:


----------



## Yuniver

I guess I'm worried about it blocking my RAM slots because I heard that was an issue


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwistedMetal512*
> 
> yea. Mainly it's just a hobby now. My whole portfolio was on a hard drive that crashed, and my backup cd was destroyed. Never got around to rebuilding it, I plan on trying with this new pc build though!


Oh my! Sorry to hear that you lost your portfolio. I'd go insane if I had lost everything I had done. That sucks. I feel for you, man.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuniver*
> 
> I guess I'm worried about it blocking my RAM slots because I heard that was an issue


Yes, you are correct about there being an issue with this Phanteks CPU cooler *IF* you are using tall, high profile RAM, but you can easily fixed this issue as I did.
I am using x4 8GB Dominator Platinum high profile RAM, and in order for my Phanteks CPU cooler to fit I had to remove 3 or 4 metal fins on the right side of the right cooling tower. These are very easy to remove and will allow the CPU cooler to sit flat on the CPU like it should. Below are some pics that may help you out.

On this pic of the right side cooling tower, if you look toward the back you can see that the left half is stock and the right half is a little shorter due to me having to remove 3 or 4 of the metal fins on the right side only.


If you choose to go with this Phanteks CPU cooler and are using high profile RAM, it will come with two 140mm fans that you will want / possibly have no choice to mount one in the middle and the other on the left side of the left cooling tower. Because I wanted to run 3 fans for a complete push / pull setup, the fan you see in this pic that sits in front of my RAM is a Phanteks 120mm fan. It does block off visibility to my light up Dominator Platinum RAM, but I'd still rather run 3 fans to get as much CPU cooling as I can since I haven't upgraded to a liquid cooling setup yet.


As you can see from this pic, if you center the two 140mm fans to the cooling towers the fans will stick out a little bit in the front and in the back where you can't see. This is why I had to use a 120mm fan on the right side of the right tower because with my tall RAM. The 120mm fan is not centered on the tower, it was not possible, but it does stick out the front just like the other two 140mm fans so it looks good.


Hope this helps you out and glad to hear you did your research on this issue.


----------



## tcrews

I believe if you use the Noctua NHD15 you should not have an issue with the RAM height.


----------



## Yuniver

Thank you for the detailed response. I'm only using 2 RAM slots with 2x8 G.Skill Sniper series and they do have some height to them. Hopefully I won't gave a problem since I'm not utilizing all 4 slots but if I do, I'll know the remedy. It's petty lame to have to mod an aftermarket cooler to not be a nuisance.

Does the Phanteks have the same issue as Noctua?


----------



## SolarNova

I used to use the NH-D14, and my old mans computer that I built for him also uses one. Both use G.Skill RipJawX RAM and it fits perfectly fine.

Noctua do have specs that state the tallest RAM u can use, and pretty sure the G.Skill Sniper Series are relatively short so u should be fine.

The great thing about top of the line air cooler like the D14, and D15, is that they can cool just as well as an AIO in most cases, and for less cost. The only upgrade from a Top end Air cooler imo is a full custom loop. The only reason to use a AIO water cooler over top end air is if u simply don't have room for the massive heatsink in said top end air coolers.


----------



## halflife

I got this case recently and i'm very pleased with it. Only thing that is bad is that fan LED toggle button doesn't work since I built a rig. There is a beep when button is pressed but fans LED doesn't turn off. I am wondering is this a common problem with these cases?


----------



## Yuniver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halflife*
> 
> I got this case recently and i'm very pleased with it. Only thing that is bad is that fan LED toggle button doesn't work since I built a rig. There is a beep when button is pressed but fans LED doesn't turn off. I am wondering is this a common problem with these cases?


I know you said it makes a beep when you press the button, but I would double check everythung making sure the 2 LED fans are plugged in correctly.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halflife*
> 
> I got this case recently and i'm very pleased with it. Only thing that is bad is that fan LED toggle button doesn't work since I built a rig. There is a beep when button is pressed but fans LED doesn't turn off. I am wondering is this a common problem with these cases?


This may soiund like a stupid question, but are you using the stock led fans?


----------



## agung79

better no for in with dust filter.... for out if no other fan... okay....
for rad fan.... nononono....


----------



## cjc75

Question about my Trooper build all!



The two fans that came stock mounted on the side, on the HDD cages.

I moved the HDD cages so those two fans are now mounted on the front.

BUT.

The vent there on the side panel, I can on occassions feel some cool air escaping out of that vent; cool air that ought to be contributing to cooling my video card!

So I am wondering if anyones come up with any cosmetic ways of blocking that particular vent to prevent air from escaping?


----------



## halflife

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> This may soiund like a stupid question, but are you using the stock led fans?


Yes, didn't touch anything.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuniver*
> 
> I know you said it makes a beep when you press the button, but I would double check everythung making sure the 2 LED fans are plugged in correctly.


Yes it's done well I'm sure but I'll check again. Only thing that came up my mind in meantime, is that I connected third LED power cable to fan at the top of the case (200mm one). Later I found out that it's not a LED fan, but didn't unplug a cable. Can that influence other 2 fans LED not turning off? I have to unplug it and try.


----------



## JKuhn

Oops. I thought I quoted instead of editing. Now I'll have to redo this post.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Question about my Trooper build all!
> 
> 
> 
> The two fans that came stock mounted on the side, on the HDD cages.
> 
> I moved the HDD cages so those two fans are now mounted on the front.
> 
> BUT.
> 
> The vent there on the side panel, I can on occassions feel some cool air escaping out of that vent; cool air that ought to be contributing to cooling my video card!
> 
> So I am wondering if anyones come up with any cosmetic ways of blocking that particular vent to prevent air from escaping?


Just stick something black on the inside of the mesh. It's a good sign though, because it means you have positive pressure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halflife*
> 
> Yes, didn't touch anything.
> Yes it's done well I'm sure but I'll check again. Only thing that came up my mind in meantime, is that I connected third LED power cable to fan at the top of the case (200mm one). Later I found out that it's not a LED fan, but didn't unplug a cable. Can that influence other 2 fans LED not turning off? I have to unplug it and try.


The fan controller and led controller are seperate components, even though they are on the same PCB so they won't affect each other. It sounds lioke you have a faulty controller, so try to RMA the controller panel. Some users here had a bad experience, but overall CM has a very good reputation for their support.


----------



## user587

Hi all. Trooper fan here. I'm getting close to building my next PC and was looking at the cases available in Australia. I noticed there was very few places to get the Trooper. Also, on the Cooler master website it is no longer listed; the only Full Towers are the Cosmos and the HAF.

Does anyone know if the Trooper has been discontinued, and if so what has succeeded it or what the best alternatives are.

The Trooper is built like a tank, incredibly spacious and a pleasure to tinker with. I am reluctant to change!


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user587*
> 
> Hi all. Trooper fan here. I'm getting close to building my next PC and was looking at the cases available on Australia. I noticed there was very few places to get the Trooper. Also, on the Cooler master website it is no longer listed; the only Full Towers are the Cosmos and the HAF. It is, however, listed on the US veraion of the site.
> 
> Does anyone know if the Trooper has been discontinued, and if so what has succeeded it or what the best alternatives are.
> 
> The Trooper is built like a tank, incredibly spaceous and a pleasure to tinker with. I am reluctant to change!


Are you looking for the Trooper specifically, or is the Stryker also fine? I'm asking because the Stryker is newer and may therefore be available (assuming it's discontinued).


----------



## user587

I'm after the Trooper specifically, as I believe Stryker is only available in white?

Strange, I noticed it's listed on the US store but not the EU store. On the main domain "coolermaster.com" it's not listed at all. Bummer!


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user587*
> 
> I'm after the Trooper specifically, as *I believe Stryker is only available in white?*
> 
> Strange, I noticed it's listed on the US store but not the EU store. On the main domain "coolermaster.com" it's not listed at all. Bummer!


Correct. The Stryker is just a white Trooper with a side panel window (which the newer Troopers also have) and no e-SATA port.

It's getting late here, maybe CM Storm has their own site? I can't remember.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> So I am wondering if anyones come up with any cosmetic ways of blocking that particular vent to prevent air from escaping?


This is extremely easy to do. I have blocked off both side mesh vents on my case. Take off the side panels and on the inside bend the mesh tabs up so you can remove the mesh vent. Then use the mesh vent to trace a cutout onto cardboard or thick card-like paper. I recommend blacking out the cutout. Then take your cutout, set it in the mesh vent, and reinstall it. Bending the tabs back in place holds the mesh and cutout in place.

I blocked off my side mesh vents because light was visible through them and I didn't want others seeing the jungle of wires I have inside my case.


----------



## user587

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> The vent there on the side panel, I can on occassions feel some cool air escaping out of that vent; cool air that ought to be contributing to cooling my video card!
> 
> So I am wondering if anyones come up with any cosmetic ways of blocking that particular vent to prevent air from escaping?


I used an old Razer Goliathus mouse pad and taped it to the side panels on the inside. Works great and you wouldn't know they're there unless you take the panels off. I did it to reduce sound but it would work for light/airflow too.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user587*
> 
> I used an old Razer Goliathus mouse pad and taped it to the side panels on the inside. Works great and you wouldn't know they're there unless you take the panels off. I did it to reduce sound but it would work for light/airflow too.


Wow, an old mouse pad. That's definitely creative. You taped it to the panel from the inside instead to cutting it to the shape of the vent and letting the mesh tabs hold it in place?

If it works and gets the job done...









Here's a pic of the inside of my panels. I blacked out the other side of these cutouts using strips of black electrical tape I had laying around.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## MammothJerk

A preview of my build, i fit a 480mm radiator in the front with a bit of dremelling.
more to come


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MammothJerk*
> 
> A preview of my build, i fit a 480mm radiator in the front with a bit of dremelling.
> more to come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's Sick!


----------



## Yuniver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> That's Sick!


----------



## Mega Man

but can it fit 5 480s ?!?!


----------



## MammothJerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> but can it fit 5 480s ?!?!


if they are slim with no fans sure


----------



## MammothJerk

some more tease pics


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



front panel on

closeup on the fittings

fittings used

closeup on the cut in the case and on the front panel housing


cleanest and safest cable managing


----------



## Yuniver

I can't figure out how to get the front panel off the Stryker that doesn't make me feel like I'm going to break it.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuniver*
> 
> I can't figure out how to get the front panel off the Stryker that doesn't make me feel like I'm going to break it.


First, remove the top panel, the 3.5" drive bays, and the plates holding them in position. Then remove the screws on top (in front of the pcb), and also the ones just above the hidden tray (behind the cover with the CM Storm logo). That's all if I recall correctly. If you have everything off, the plastic panel should slide up a bit and then come off.


----------



## desirex

Hey, I'm glad I'm here, I purchased all my parts and choosed the storm trooper black without windowed side panel to build my rig.

I already flipped the hard drive cage fans to be front-rear.

I have one question though, I got an optional fan which is the Noctua NF-F12 industrialPPC-3000 PWM (120mm).

I don't know where to place it, someone suggested that I should remove one of the hard drive cage fans and place it their as it's static pressure and would help push air through my SSDs to the components better than the stock one.

Is that the best option? and should I connect it to the case fan controller? Also where should I place the removed one? I'm thinking on the side panel where fits a 120mm.

Also since the case fan controller only take 4 fans, how can I control that one that I'm gonna remove?

Really appreciate inputs, Thanks


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desirex*
> 
> Hey, I'm glad I'm here, I purchased all my parts and choosed the storm trooper black without windowed side panel to build my rig.
> 
> I already flipped the hard drive cage fans to be front-rear.
> 
> I have one question though, I got an optional fan which is the Noctua NF-F12 industrialPPC-3000 PWM (120mm).
> 
> I don't know where to place it, someone suggested that I should remove one of the hard drive cage fans and place it their as it's static pressure and would help push air through my SSDs to the components better than the stock one.
> 
> Is that the best option? and should I connect it to the case fan controller? Also where should I place the removed one? I'm thinking on the side panel where fits a 120mm.
> 
> Also since the case fan controller only take 4 fans, how can I control that one that I'm gonna remove?
> 
> Really appreciate inputs, Thanks


Welcome to ocn and the Trooper/Stryker club!









The fan you have there is PWM, and the Trooper's controller isn't. So connect it to the motherboard (or directly to the PSU but then you can't change its speed).

I don't know if the original Trooper panel has a filter on its mesh, I'd rather put the fan at the bottom where it's filtered. It'll help control dust (assuming it's intake).


----------



## desirex

Thanks for replying, yes my case have the dust filters on top and on bottom, and a small drive cage near the power supply place. So connecting the Noctua 3000 PWM to the main case fan controller won't work? This saved me time. I was about to replace it with a hard drive cage fan.

And thanks for the tip on connecting it to the motherboard as obviously I don't want it spinning at 3000 pwm! I have the Asus maximus vii formula board. What speed would you recommend setting it to? And in regards to placement, I have two options left: A) At the bottom of the case which means removing the hard drive bays. -OR- b) at the side panel.

The fan I have is the Noctua Nf-F12 120mm by the way. Here's a quote of it's features:

NF-F12: The NF-F12's unique Focused Flow™ system produces extremely high static pressure and focuses the airflow in order to achieve even better results on air cooling heatsinks and water cooling radiators. With a top speed of 3000pwm, it also offers more performance headroom for less noise-sensitive applications. Choose the NF-F12 if you're looking for the best possible performance on heatsinks and radiators.


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MammothJerk*
> 
> some more tease pics
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> front panel on
> 
> closeup on the fittings
> 
> fittings used
> 
> closeup on the cut in the case and on the front panel housing
> 
> 
> cleanest and safest cable managing


How you put hardisk like that? Only with double tape or what?


----------



## MammothJerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> How you put hardisk like that? Only with double tape or what?


sticky velcro strips









i use those for everything


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MammothJerk*
> 
> sticky velcro strips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i use those for everything


How about durability? Its can handle the hot n weight of the hdd?
I used 3m double tape but after 2-3 month the foam become drying n loose the ssd... maybe cause by hots of the ssd....


----------



## MammothJerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> How about durability? Its can handle the hot n weight of the hdd?
> I used 3m double tape but after 2-3 month the foam become drying n loose the ssd... maybe cause by hots of the ssd....


well i switched out the velcro this time when i took my computer apart but i had them on for over a year with no problem.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desirex*
> 
> Thanks for replying, yes my case have the dust filters on top and on bottom, and a small drive cage near the power supply place. So connecting the Noctua 3000 PWM to the main case fan controller won't work? This saved me time. I was about to replace a hard drive cage fan *with it*.
> 
> And thanks for the tip on connecting it to the motherboard as obviously I don't want it spinning at 3000 *RPM*! I have the Asus maximus vii formula board. What speed would you recommend setting it to? And in regards to placement, I have two options left: A) At the bottom of the case which means removing the hard drive bays. -OR- b) at the side panel.
> 
> The fan I have is the Noctua Nf-F12 120mm by the way. Here's a quote of it's features:
> 
> NF-F12: The NF-F12's unique Focused Flow™ system produces extremely high static pressure and focuses the airflow in order to achieve even better results on air cooling heatsinks and water cooling radiators. With a top speed of 3000*RPM*, it also offers more performance headroom for less noise-sensitive applications. Choose the NF-F12 if you're looking for the best possible performance on heatsinks and radiators.


First of all, I just had to fix a few mistakes.









I'll assume English isn't your native language, so in case you're wondering: PWM = Pulse Width Modulation ( a signal on the fourth wire used to control the speed on some fans), and RPM = Revolutions Per Minute (how fast the fan is spinning).

On to your question, do you have several SSDs? If so, you can use the 2.5" bay on the bottom of the case or stick the SSDs somewhere behind the motherboard tray. If not, you can remove it and install your SSD (assuming you have one) in the 3.5" bay with the supplied adapter. That'll free up one of the two bottom fan mounts. To use the other one, you'll also have to take out the toolbox.


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MammothJerk*
> 
> well i switched out the velcro this time when i took my computer apart but i had them on for over a year with no problem.


nice then... I hope my local store has it.... thanks...


----------



## desirex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> First of all, I just had to fix a few mistakes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll assume English isn't your native language, so in case you're wondering: PWM = Pulse Width Modulation ( a signal on the fourth wire used to control the speed on some fans), and RPM = Revolutions Per Minute (how fast the fan is spinning).
> 
> On to your question, do you have several SSDs? If so, you can use the 2.5" bay on the bottom of the case or stick the SSDs somewhere behind the motherboard tray. If not, you can remove it and install your SSD (assuming you have one) in the 3.5" bay with the supplied adapter. That'll free up one of the two bottom fan mounts. To use the other one, you'll also have to take out the toolbox.


I have two ssd's "samsung 850 pro 512GB" that I'm planning to use and no hdds. I though I could just screw the ssd's into the hard drive cages? instead at the bottom? So you're suggesting to install the Noctua fan at the bottom by removing the SSD bay. Wouldn't that interrupt airflow since I already flipped the two hard drive cage fans to be front rear. And since the Noctua Nf-f12 ipc would spin faster than those two at the hard drive cages.

I think it's better to install it into the hard drive cage since it's static pressure and remove the stock one to place it on the side. What do you think?

My cpu cooler is "Arctic freezer 13 limited edition".


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desirex*
> 
> I have two ssd's "samsung 850 pro 512GB" that I'm planning to use and no hdds. I though I could just screw the ssd's into the hard drive cages? instead at the bottom? So you're suggesting to install the Noctua fan at the bottom by removing the SSD bay. Wouldn't that interrupt airflow since I already flipped the two hard drive cage fans to be front rear. And since the Noctua Nf-f12 ipc would spin faster than those two at the hard drive cages.
> 
> I think it's better to install it into the hard drive cage since it's static pressure and remove the stock one to place it on the side. What do you think?
> 
> My cpu cooler is "Arctic freezer 13 limited edition".


It's been a while since I looked, so I thought the Trooper/Stryker also has a single adapter to convert one 3.5" slot to 2.5". I see now that you can indeed put both in the 3.5" bays. Regarding the fan, I'd suggest putting the Noctua in front due to its higher static pressure, and then put the stock fan you removed in the bottom as intake. The extra fan will increase the air pressure in the case, so it doesn't suck unfiltered air (and therefore dust) in from other places (you want to suck slightly more air into the case than you're blowing out).

EDIT: If I'm not mistaken then the mesh on the side panel isn't filtered, so that's why I'd rather put the extra (stock) fan in the bottom.


----------



## desirex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> It's been a while since I looked, so I thought the Trooper/Stryker also has a single adapter to convert one 3.5" slot to 2.5". I see now that you can indeed put both in the 3.5" bays. Regarding the fan, I'd suggest putting the Noctua in front due to its higher static pressure, and then put the stock fan you removed in the bottom as intake. The extra fan will increase the air pressure in the case, so it doesn't suck unfiltered air (and therefore dust) in from other places (you want to suck slightly more air into the case than you're blowing out).
> 
> EDIT: If I'm not mistaken then the mesh on the side panel isn't filtered, so that's why I'd rather put the extra (stock) fan in the bottom.


The mesh on the side panel is actually filtered. It's just the storm trooper but without a windowed side panel. Good suggestion their but does it make a difference putting it on the side panel or at the bottom?. I'm now just concerned about the wiring, if Noctua cable will be able to reach the motherboard from the hard drive cage since it's kinda short (as per your suggestion that storm trooper fan controller isn't PWM compatible). I will keep the stock fan connected to the fan controller that'll be at the bottom of the case or side panel.

Also would you recommend flipping the powersupply fan(Ax860i) downside to keep it from intaking hot air from the GPU which is the MSI 980 gtx gaming 4g?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desirex*
> 
> The mesh on the side panel is actually filtered. It's just the storm trooper but without a windowed side panel. Good suggestion their but does it make a difference putting it on the side panel or at the bottom?. I'm now just concerned about the wiring, if Noctua cable will be able to reach the motherboard from the hard drive cage since it's kinda short (as per your suggestion that storm trooper fan controller isn't PWM compatible). I will keep the stock fan connected to the fan controller that'll be at the bottom of the case or side panel.
> 
> Also would you recommend flipping the powersupply fan(Ax860i) downside to keep it from intaking hot air from the GPU which is the MSI 980 gtx gaming 4g?


Since you say the side panel is filtered, then it's a bit harder to say for sure. Some people like putting fans on the side to feed cold air directly to the GPU(s), but it isn't always the best. If you have the time, I'd say try both and see which one works best. If warranty isn't a problem with the Noctua fan, you could always get some wires and extend the cable (assuming you're comfortable with wiring).

I'd definitely flip the PSU, because they're both competing to get air from the same part of the case. It'll give the PSU its own dedicated airflow, and also prevent the PSU from "stealing" the GPU's air.


----------



## desirex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Since you say the side panel is filtered, then it's a bit harder to say for sure. Some people like putting fans on the side to feed cold air directly to the GPU(s), but it isn't always the best. If you have the time, I'd say try both and see which one works best. If warranty isn't a problem with the Noctua fan, you could always get some wires and extend the cable (assuming you're comfortable with wiring).
> 
> I'd definitely flip the PSU, because they're both competing to get air from the same part of the case. It'll give the PSU its own dedicated airflow, and also prevent the PSU from "stealing" the GPU's air.


Yea I'll definitely flip the PSU, I was hesitant at first. But now seeing it could affect my precious gpu I'll do that. And in-regards to the cable, sadly I'm not a cable geek I hardly ever screwed something. Anyways I'll see what I can do about it. And warranty isn't an issue. I hope I can get this right.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuniver*
> 
> I can't figure out how to get the front panel off the Stryker that doesn't make me feel like I'm going to break it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> First, remove the top panel, the 3.5" drive bays, and the plates holding them in position. Then remove the screws on top (in front of the pcb), and also the ones just above the hidden tray (behind the cover with the CM Storm logo). That's all if I recall correctly. If you have everything off, the plastic panel should slide up a bit and then come off.


Yuniver, JKuhn is correct.
First, remove top panel that's held on by 6 tabs.
Second, unscrew both screws at very top front corners (they look like they have small washers on them, but are not actually washers).
Third, remove all the 5.25" / 3.25" bay dust filters from the front panel.
Fourth, remove the CM Storm faceplate at the bottom of the front panel and remove both screws from the support arm.
Fifth and very important step that most people forget, remove the bottom HDD cage and the metal brackets that hold it in place. If you forget this step, you could break the plastic front panel.
Final step, lift up on front panel and you should only have to move it up roughly an inch before it comes off.

Hope this helps.


----------



## desirex

Hi again guys, so I was wondering which screws should I use for the motherboard (Asus maximus vii formula).

I know about the standoffs and they're their, although I'm not sure about the screws that fits in, here's what came with my storm trooper toolbox.

Right or Left?



Side question: what's the best grounding side of the case? I'll be using an anti static wrist guard.


----------



## MammothJerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desirex*
> 
> Hi again guys, so I was wondering which screws should I use for the motherboard (Asus maximus vii formula).
> 
> I know about the gold screws and they're their, although I'm not sure about the screws that fits in, here's what came with my storm trooper toolbox.
> 
> Right or Left?
> 
> 
> 
> Side question: what's the best grounding side of the case? I'll be using an anti static wrist guard.


left are the screws you want to use, just make sure that the threads are the same on all of the screws, some of them have a wider spacing which is NOT for the motherboard

as long as you make contact with the case while the power supply is plugged in and set to O the sides dont really matter


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desirex*
> 
> Hi again guys, so I was wondering which screws should I use for the motherboard (Asus maximus vii formula).
> 
> I know about the standoffs and they're their, although I'm not sure about the screws that fits in, here's what came with my storm trooper toolbox.
> 
> Right or Left?
> 
> 
> 
> Side question: what's the best grounding side of the case? I'll be using an anti static wrist guard.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MammothJerk*
> 
> left are the screws you want to use, just make sure that the threads are the same on all of the screws, some of them have a wider spacing which is NOT for the motherboard
> 
> as long as you make contact with the case while the power supply is plugged in and set to O the sides dont really matter


That's not nesseccarily the case. The best way to see is to take all 3 (yes, there are three different types) and test them on a spare standoff. Basically there's the large head (with "nut" sides), a small one with the same sides, and the small screw with a plain round head. The small ones have identical threads, but not the one with the large head. DON'T force it. I'm using the small ones with the round heads.

EDIT: I see you did mention about the different threads. Maybe I should read it in more detail before posting.


----------



## desirex

I mounted the Noctua nf-f12 ipc 3000 pwm at the top hard drive cage and placed the stock one on the side panel, as the bottom of the case doesn't fit four 120mm screws. Only two and that's when I removed the ssd bays.

I'm starting to think I should replace all the stock fans as I heared they're loud and not top-notch, I want 2 exhaust and 2 intake(with LED) to replace, any recommendations?

Thanks for your previous input, really appreciated.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desirex*
> 
> I mounted the Noctua nf-f12 ipc 3000 pwm at the top hard drive cage and placed the stock one on the side panel, as the bottom of the case doesn't fit four 120mm screws. Only two and that's when I removed the ssd bays.
> 
> I'm starting to think I should replace all the stock fans as I heared they're loud and not top-notch, I want 2 exhaust and 2 intake(with LED) to replace, any recommendations?
> 
> Thanks for your previous input, really appreciated.


Strange, I used four screws on my bottom intake on my Stryker, and the chassis itself is identical to the Trooper.

I wouldn't replace the fans just on what others say. Personally I run them at medium speed so they're almost quiet, and they still do a good job for me (granted I don't have high-end components).


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> This is extremely easy to do. I have blocked off both side mesh vents on my case. Take off the side panels and on the inside bend the mesh tabs up so you can remove the mesh vent. Then use the mesh vent to trace a cutout onto cardboard or thick card-like paper. I recommend blacking out the cutout. Then take your cutout, set it in the mesh vent, and reinstall it. Bending the tabs back in place holds the mesh and cutout in place.
> 
> I blocked off my side mesh vents because light was visible through them and I didn't want others seeing the jungle of wires I have inside my case.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user587*
> 
> I used an old Razer Goliathus mouse pad and taped it to the side panels on the inside. Works great and you wouldn't know they're there unless you take the panels off. I did it to reduce sound but it would work for light/airflow too.


Thanks for the advice guys!

Another question... this one pertaining to my Corsair H105.

I currently have it mounted at the top inside of my Case, with the Fans on the inside, pushing air up through the Rad and out the top.

I can leave the Rad where it is, but probably move the fans to the outside/top... pulling air directly in from the room and pushing it down into the case through the Rad.

Might this be a better configuration for the Trooper; or would the fans be too noisy trying to pull air in though the top vents/handle area of the case?


----------



## Mega Man

push or pull makes little difference on rads

intake vs exhaust can make a big impact however


----------



## Darrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Strange, I used four screws on my bottom intake on my Stryker, and the chassis itself is identical to the Trooper.
> 
> I wouldn't replace the fans just on what others say. Personally I run them at medium speed so they're almost quiet, and they still do a good job for me (granted I don't have high-end components).


I can verify that the Trooper does indeed have 4 holes for screws @ 120mm.


----------



## user587

Hi I'm looking to take my two intake fans off the controller and plug them directly into the motherboard. To do this I need an extension cable for each fan, so I'd like to take the two long cables currently feeding them from the controller and plug them directly into the motherboard. Before I go unscrewing the controller, is this possible? I haven't seen how they are connected to the controller, and whether I can just switch it from being plugged into the controller over to the motherboard.

I need to know, CAN IT BE DONE!?

Thanks!


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user587*
> 
> Hi I'm looking to take my two intake fans off the controller and plug them directly into the motherboard. To do this I need an extension cable for each fan, so I'd like to take the two long cables currently feeding them from the controller and plug them directly into the motherboard. Before I go unscrewing the controller, is this possible? I haven't seen how they are connected to the controller, and whether I can just switch it from being plugged into the controller over to the motherboard.
> 
> I need to know, CAN IT BE DONE!?
> 
> Thanks!


No, the connectors are different.


----------



## Dry Bonez

hey guys, i need suggestions on my stryker case. So long story short, how can or what can i put on the mesh side panel where cable management is. The other side is lit up with lights and looks awesome and the front has the 2 led fans, and the right hand side is just......plain, i would like to give it a touch atleast. any suggestions? i havent seen any pictures on here to really help out.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> hey guys, i need suggestions on my stryker case. So long story short, how can or what can i put on the mesh side panel where cable management is. The other side is lit up with lights and looks awesome and the front has the 2 led fans, and the right hand side is just......plain, i would like to give it a touch atleast. any suggestions? i havent seen any pictures on here to really help out.


So you want to light it up?

I'd say get some extra led strips and put it in there.


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> So you want to light it up?
> 
> I'd say get some extra led strips and put it in there.


i have an idea but dk if its possible.. what IF i put a fan there even tho i cant fit it due to the fans being in the front and the cage wouldnt be ideal.but what if i put 2 fans,aka the 2 stock fans and use double sided tape just to keep it up without using screws because i wont be able to anyway. Then i hook up the cable the the fan controller on the case and jus have them off but keep the lights on? I say have them off because it would b weird to have hair goin in and then the 2 fronts as intake. what do you and others think? im getting ahead of myself maybe,lol


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> i have an idea but dk if its possible.. what IF i put a fan there even tho i cant fit it due to the fans being in the front and the cage wouldnt be ideal.but what if i put 2 fans,aka the 2 stock fans and use double sided tape just to keep it up without using screws because i wont be able to anyway. Then i hook up the cable the the fan controller on the case and jus have them off but keep the lights on? I say have them off because it would b weird to have hair goin in and then the 2 fronts as intake. what do you and others think? im getting ahead of myself maybe,lol


Well, you could block off one side or both sides if you'd like so that people won't see your mess of cables like I did or you may be able to mount slim / low profile (LED) fans possibly using zip ties to hold them in place since you'll probably want to keep your cages w/ fans facing the front.

Here's what I did:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Used the mesh vent as a template to trace out the shape, made a couple cutouts, blacked them out on the outside, and installed them.

Maybe I misunderstood your post. Do you want to light it up exposing the jungle of wires back there?


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Well, you could block off one side or both sides if you'd like so that people won't see your mess of cables like I did or you may be able to mount slim / low profile (LED) fans possibly using zip ties to hold them in place since you'll probably want to keep your cages w/ fans facing the front.
> 
> Here's what I did:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used the mesh vent as a template to trace out the shape, made a couple cutouts, blacked them out on the outside, and installed them.
> 
> Maybe I misunderstood your post. Do you want to light it up exposing the jungle of wires back there?


yup. that is exactly what i want. i love my pc, i just find the side where all the cables are, so boring and lame. I would like to have light come out through that side or just have a fan there to give it a touch with led. i am sorry if you dont understand.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> yup. that is exactly what i want. i love my pc, i just find the side where all the cables are, so boring and lame. I would like to have light come out through that side or just have a fan there to give it a touch with led. i am sorry if you dont understand.


Well in my opinion, if you're planning on lighting up that area, might as well light up something like an SSD drive(s) that you could mount to the sides of the HDD cages using sticky velcro strips.


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Well in my opinion, if you're planning on lighting up that area, might as well light up something like an SSD drive(s) that you could mount to the sides of the HDD cages using sticky velcro strips.


what can i light that up with?


----------



## tarzankill

HI everybody!
this is my new pc case, a TROOPER! i just bought it 2 days ago

i hope, i got a warm welcome here!









the rig:
amd [email protected] 4600mhz
h110 cooler
gigabyte 990fxa - ud3 rev 1.0
kingston savage 2133mhz ram 2x8gb cl 11
gigabyte 979to - 7970ghz edition OC 1100/6000
corsair GS700 pso
2x2TB WD RED in mirror
1TB hitachi
750GB samsung F1
120gb kingston v200+ SSD


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarzankill*
> 
> HI everybody!
> this is my new pc case, a TROOPER! i just bought it 2 days ago
> 
> i hope, i got a warm welcome here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the rig:
> amd [email protected] 4600mhz
> h110 cooler
> gigabyte 990fxa - ud3 rev 1.0
> kingston savage 2133mhz ram 2x8gb cl 11
> gigabyte 979to - 7970ghz edition OC 1100/6000
> corsair GS700 pso
> 2x2TB WD RED in mirror
> 1TB hitachi
> 750GB samsung F1
> 120gb kingston v200+ SSD
> 
> _snip_


Welcome to ocn and the Trooper/Stryker club.









Is there a specific reason why you chose to install the PSU with the fan facing up?

You can also run some of the cables at the bottom of the motherboard between the board and the metal plate. That way they're less obvious.


----------



## tarzankill

yeah i want to see the leds from psu, if facing down, then i cant see the nice color of light








and a lots of cables ar on the backside, just some of them too short and i must leave it in the visible side
but i think the most important things are completely visible








and have free airflow


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarzankill*
> 
> yeah i want to see the leds from psu, if facing down, then i cant see the nice color of light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a lots of cables ar on the backside, just some of them too short and i must leave it in the visible side
> but i think the most important things are completely visible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and have free airflow


Ah. Personally I'd flip it to give the PSU its own dedicated airflow, and to get the cables closer to the motherboard tray so the CPU cable can also run around the back (I assume it will reach the connector on the board). But if that works fine for you, then it's your choice.

And speaking of lighting, one thing I'm planning to do (but I'm too lazy to actually do it) is to put some led strips on the bottom of the case to create a nice glow under the case. I already have a blue strip from a planned but abandoned keyboard mod.


----------



## tarzankill




----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> what can i light that up with?


For a smaller area like that, you might check out some LED strips. I like Darkside LED strips. They come in different lengths and have a few types of connectors to choose from to power them.


----------



## skynet2k8




----------



## PurpleWorm

Hi folks,

been lurking a long while









This might be a daft question. Do those of you who use big Noctua aircoolers (D14, D15) keep the rear exhaust fan in the rig? I recently read that these might impede airflow out of a case when using the big aircoolers. So I wanted to check if someone has experimented with this in a Trooper/Stryker. Or maybe making sure the amount of air pushed out (CFM) of the rear exhaust is higher that of the NH-D15 fans ?

Any input appreciated!

editted for disambiguation......


----------



## SolarNova

I used to use a D14, so long as all the fans are pushing towards the back it runs just fine.


----------



## MammothJerk

The leaktest has begun!


----------



## devolved

Hi, sorry if this has been mentioned before but does anyone know of a way to 'hang' a 120mm fan from the front of the case.

exactly the same way the HDD cage does, but without the hard drive cage?



as you can see from this picture I've quite brutally hacked away at the removable side panel supporting the cage, and the cage itself, the white bits is the 'no more nails' tape thats secured parts of the cage so it doesn't rattle like hell.

I wanna get rid of the cage so I don't have that ugly lower part sticking in and I can remove the side panel so I have a clean window to that bottom fan/radiator.

first guess is zip ties, but because I wanna remove that side panel bit, there's nothing else much to hang on to that will give the same direction and support the cage does.

I cannot cut that bottom part off and keep the 120mm frame the fan is screwed to because I hacked quite hard in the wrong places and now it's almost snapped off in the middle of it.

only thing I can think of is designing and creating my own fan mount that emulates the cage but uses holes near the side panel grommet holes as you can see below to secure it.



the holes are slightly higher than where the 120mm should sit, I wonder if using zip ties to these holes might position the fan in a warped direction and generally a mission to arrange properly, my college said they might be getting a 3D printer or find somewhere that has one and design a fan mount to fit into that part.

quite finicky, just wondering thoughts on this if there's an easy way that I'm missing.

thanks


----------



## Mega Man

90degree brackets


----------



## super4goku

I just got the case. I'm new at water cooling.

This is my build I have right now. I'm changing the motherboard but for watercooling I don't know what everything I need and where to buy them
http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=25639686


----------



## JKuhn

Welcome to ocn and the Trooper/Stryker club.









You can put your rig specs in your sig. I'm afraid I can't help with suggestions regarding watercooling parts, but someone else should be able to. You can also ask in the water cooling club


----------



## super4goku

Is it true you need to mod the case to do watercooling


----------



## JKuhn

That depends on what you want to do. You can do quite a lot without modding the case, but for some stuff you'll have to. It can be as simple as drilling a few holes to mount stuff, or it can mean removing entire panels.

EDIT: Oh, and if you want advice on where to buy we'll need to know where you live.


----------



## super4goku

I'm from Jacksonville nc. I want to watercool my cpu and gpu. Right now since this is my 1st build I want the biggest without modding then my next build will be a mod


----------



## JKuhn

Make sure to check my post in the watercooling club, I see someone there was a bit off with his information.

I can't say what to buy, but with the information supplied someone here should be able to help soon.

EDIT: I forgot, it might be a bit of a hassle installing a radiator in the front if you have 5.25" devices. Do you have an optical drive/fan controller?


----------



## super4goku

Do you have any tips on the build


----------



## JKuhn

In what regard? General tips on handling components? suggestions for the layout in the case?


----------



## super4goku

Really any tips on both I guess. This is my 1st time doing a build


----------



## JKuhn

Well, concerning the handling of components, the most important thing is to prevent static discharges. Don't work on a carpet, try to not wear shoes (This is of course only when not working with live electricitly, being barefoot while working with live electricity is a death wish), and regularly touch a metal door/window frame (also do this before picking something up). An antistatic wrist strap is also a good idea, but not an absolute requirement. I also try to only touch the sides of the PCB.

If you don't install a radiator in the front, I'd suggest rotating the drive cages so the fans face the front. Also, if you install anything more than 120mm in the bottom you'll have to remove the toolbox.

You can have the PSU facing up or donw, but if the rig won't be standing on a carpet then it's best to have the fan down. This will give the PSU its own airflow, and also put the cables closer to the motherboard tray which will help with cable management.

Also, it's better to put the GPU in the first (highest) PCIe slot as that one generally has more bandwidth.

Feel free to ask if you have more questions.

EDIT: Regarding the first part, it also helps to not wear a lot of clothes as that can cause static buildup. I don't think that'll be an issue though since temps in your part of the world are rising anyway.


----------



## super4goku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Well, concerning the handling of components, the most important thing is to prevent static discharges. Don't work on a carpet, try to not wear shoes (This is of course only when not working with live electricitly, being barefoot while working with live electricity is a death wish), and regularly touch a metal door/window frame (also do this before picking something up). An antistatic wrist strap is also a good idea, but not an absolute requirement. I also try to only touch the sides of the PCB.
> 
> If you don't install a radiator in the front, I'd suggest rotating the drive cages so the fans face the front. Also, if you install anything more than 120mm in the bottom you'll have to remove the toolbox.
> 
> You can have the PSU facing up or donw, but if the rig won't be standing on a carpet then it's best to have the fan down. This will give the PSU its own airflow, and also put the cables closer to the motherboard tray which will help with cable management.
> 
> Also, it's better to put the GPU in the first (highest) PCIe slot as that one generally has more bandwidth.
> 
> Feel free to ask if you have more questions.
> 
> EDIT: Regarding the first part, it also helps to not wear a lot of clothes as that can cause static buildup. I don't think that'll be an issue though since temps in your part of the world are rising anyway.


thank you


----------



## JKuhn

No problem.


----------



## Kush Lovely

Hi guys, I've been following this thread for over two years now and got my trooper case around a year ago. You all rock, and are a complete inspiration.

Anyway, so I'm thinking of upgrading my CPU to the x99-E WS and am wondering if I can fit this into my trooper! Anyone know? Thanks in advance :~)


----------



## devolved

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 90degree brackets


After wording my search better I found caselabs do some multiple types of case fan mounting systems with a vertical thing....but yeah other than that just some metal 90degree brackets people use for putting up shelves....neither look good for the job.
If you got a link that would be great.
Thanks for your help


----------



## devolved

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kush Lovely*
> 
> Hi guys, I've been following this thread for over two years now and got my trooper case around a year ago. You all rock, and are a complete inspiration.
> 
> Anyway, so I'm thinking of upgrading my CPU to the x99-E WS and am wondering if I can fit this into my trooper! Anyone know? Thanks in advance :~)


After a quick look around it seems that CEB form factor has the same mounting holes as ATX.
It's just a little wider and an inch longer or something.

Overclockers call it an EATX which is wrong because on the Asus website it says CEB.

this talk here goes against the wikipedia stats of the EATX....but then wiki is usually wrong....

http://www.overclock.net/t/1214016/xl-atx-vs-e-atx

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_form_factor


----------



## Dry Bonez

I have had this case over a year now and for anyone lurking and wondering if they should get it,i would say it is one hell of a deal and a great looking case. On that note,i have noticed something after a year or so, why in the world does this case NOT have a sleep mode? It doesnt matter too much,but for the price you pay,you would think they would feature that. When i put my PC to sleep, it just shuts off and there is no way to know if it is asleep or not. Can someone elaborate on this please or a way to add/fix that issue?


----------



## JKuhn

You can see, but it's not the best thought out way. If you look above the audio jacks, you'll see two small (and not very clear) leds. The power one is connected to your motherboard and should therefore blink (unless your motherboard isn't set to do that).


----------



## kurei

Has anyone had any issues installing a 280mm radiator in the top bay on the Stryker yet. I'm itching to pull the plug on 1 280mm x32mm radiator. I tried going through the thread trying to find it but a 1000 pages is a lot of reading and somehow the search this thread is not working on my browser due to cookies or something. Thanks for the help.


----------



## devolved

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kurei*
> 
> Has anyone had any issues installing a 280mm radiator in the top bay on the Stryker yet. I'm itching to pull the plug on 1 280mm x32mm radiator. I tried going through the thread trying to find it but a 1000 pages is a lot of reading and somehow the search this thread is not working on my browser due to cookies or something. Thanks for the help.


It says on coolermasters main site that the stryker supports 2 x 140mm fan mounts so yes you can.

http://us.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/case/full-tower/stryker.html


----------



## kurei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devolved*
> 
> It says on coolermasters main site that the stryker supports 2 x 140mm fan mounts so yes you can.
> 
> http://us.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/case/full-tower/stryker.html


I did see that which is why I am hopeful but also kind of worried since they don't even include their own 280l unit in compatible radiators and cooling on the compatibility page.

This -> http://gaming.coolermaster.com/en/products/cases/stryker/


----------



## devolved

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kurei*
> 
> I did see that which is why I am hopeful but also kind of worried since they don't even include their own 280l unit in compatible radiators and cooling on the compatibility page.
> 
> This -> http://gaming.coolermaster.com/en/products/cases/stryker/


My storm trooper case has holes to screw in 280mm, I'm guessing since the stryker is the same as trooper but white it also has the same holes...hopefully they have the same holes. It is weird they don't offer 280mm coolers on their site, maybe they're just lazy at updating their website as it does confuse people with their lack of specific details.
I understand you want a solid answer as no point buying something that doesn't fit.

hopefully someone with a stryker will confirm it, but I'm pretty sure you're fine.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kurei*
> 
> Has anyone had any issues installing a 280mm radiator in the top bay on the Stryker yet. I'm itching to pull the plug on 1 280mm x32mm radiator. I tried going through the thread trying to find it but a 1000 pages is a lot of reading and somehow the search this thread is not working on my browser due to cookies or something. Thanks for the help.


Ask in the watercooling thread for someone to measure the exact distance between the holes on a 280 radiator, and then compare it to the holes on your Stryker.


----------



## kurei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devolved*
> 
> My storm trooper case has holes to screw in 280mm, I'm guessing since the stryker is the same as trooper but white it also has the same holes...hopefully they have the same holes. It is weird they don't offer 280mm coolers on their site, maybe they're just lazy at updating their website as it does confuse people with their lack of specific details.
> I understand you want a solid answer as no point buying something that doesn't fit.
> 
> hopefully someone with a stryker will confirm it, but I'm pretty sure you're fine.


I think im just gonna play it safe and get a swiftec h220 or a glacer 240l. Those two shouldn't be a problem (or will they?). Meanwhile im speaking to someone who makes waterblocks and rads locally. lets see how that goes.


----------



## devolved

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kurei*
> 
> I think im just gonna play it safe and get a swiftec h220 or a glacer 240l. Those two shouldn't be a problem (or will they?). Meanwhile im speaking to someone who makes waterblocks and rads locally. lets see how that goes.


I have a corsair h100i and it fits nicely, I think the 280 holes are further to rear exhaust area which might give more room to install other components in the front.

DIY radiator?
sounds good.

I wanna paint mine but I'm too lazy...haha
one day


----------



## tcrews

The H220X fits just fine.


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> You can see, but it's not the best thought out way. If you look above the audio jacks, you'll see two small (and not very clear) leds. The power one is connected to your motherboard and should therefore blink (unless your motherboard isn't set to do that).


I dont believe it is up to the motherboard to have that feature.I believe that is the case job to do that.


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kurei*
> 
> I think im just gonna play it safe and get a swiftec h220 or a glacer 240l. Those two shouldn't be a problem (or will they?). Meanwhile im speaking to someone who makes waterblocks and rads locally. lets see how that goes.


I have an H220X with this case and it fits perfectly.If you want any pics,let me know.


----------



## kurei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> I have an H220X with this case and it fits perfectly.If you want any pics,let me know.


Thanks bro. You're just the guy i was looking for.

Please share some pics of the top mount and the clearance between the motherboard top edge and the rad/fan assembly.
Also which motherboard and RAM are you using?
Did you also evaluate the Swiftech H240X when buying. What are the chances of that one fitting in?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> I dont believe it is up to the motherboard to have that feature.I believe that is the case job to do that.


Nope, it's the motherboard. The case is just that, a case with a few fans and leds (and a fan controller in cases like the Trooper/Stryker). When your rig is in standby the motherboard should switch the power led header on/off (blinking). The case just comes with an led that plugs into that header (in this case the main power led gets its power directly from the PSU, and those lines get switched off when in standby).

If you want, you can hack the power led from another case, install it in a place that suits you and connect it instead of the actual one from this case.


----------



## kurei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Nope, it's the motherboard. The case is just that, a case with a few fans and leds (and a fan controller in cases like the Trooper/Stryker). When your rig is in standby the motherboard should switch the power led header on/off (blinking). The case just comes with an led that plugs into that header (in this case the main power led gets its power directly from the PSU, and those lines get switched off when in standby).
> 
> If you want, you can hack the power led from another case, install it in a place that suits you and connect it instead of the actual one from this case.


Depends on the paradigm. I would prefer the motherboard to do it too but simply because you have one less point of failure. But if someone wants deeper control and custom control without having to go the software route (sometimes you need to because not everyone runs windows and a lot of fan control, led control apps are windows only) , then you want the case to have some sort of an interface that you can work with. I run three OS'es in my sig rig and wouldn't mind the ability to control everything outside the OS.


----------



## JKuhn

I think he meant the ability to see if the rig is in sleep mode.


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kurei*
> 
> Thanks bro. You're just the guy i was looking for.
> 
> Please share some pics of the top mount and the clearance between the motherboard top edge and the rad/fan assembly.
> Also which motherboard and RAM are you using?
> Did you also evaluate the Swiftech H240X when buying. What are the chances of that one fitting in? Unfortunately,i bought this cooler when it launched and there was no word on the h240X. I love this cooler and you wont be disappointed either.As for the clearance,you should be fine.One thing i do wanna mention though,i have an Asus Z87 Deluxe mobo and the gold i forgot the name of it,but at the top of the mobo,that gold mountain looking piece blocks me from adding a 3rd fan on the rad.The only way for me to mount it would be if i put the fans on the top of the case.


----------



## kurei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> Unfortunately,i bought this cooler when it launched and there was no word on the h240X. I love this cooler and you wont be disappointed either.As for the clearance,you should be fine.One thing i do wanna mention though,i have an Asus Z87 Deluxe mobo and the gold i forgot the name of it,but at the top of the mobo,that gold mountain looking piece blocks me from adding a 3rd fan on the rad.The only way for me to mount it would be if i put the fans on the top of the case.


Thanks a ton man. Looks like a pretty good fit. Now i have to figure out whats the best way to get this unit to India as quickly as I can. I am benching this on my system so I can replace my entire labs cooling setup. Its retailing on their site for about 140 but I don't know how much the shipping and import is going to run me.

I think i'll try to find out if someone I know is travelling from the US in the near future and get it shipped to them.

Thanks


----------



## kurei

Just ordered a unit on the swiftech website. Paying a ton for international shipping but looks like it'll be worth it. I plan to expand the loop with a single 140mm radiator mounted at the rear. So the built in 240mm will push cold air from the outside into the case and the fan connected to the 140mm radiator mounted at the rear will pull it through the radiator and exhaust to the outside of the case.

Does this sound like its a decent expansion. I have a MSI Twinfrozr 4g 980 and don't plan to add it to the loop since I hit the voltage wall on it far before the temp wall. Maybe later if i add a second 980 i might decide to add them to the loop but for now a 240mm +140mm should give me some good head room. Once I get the 220x and have the loop expanded, I'm gonna head over to the tool room at work and Delid this bad boy. I think the Temps with the h80i were holding back my chip because at one point i had access to a sub zero controlled dry lab and took my case inside. I was able to post at 4.8 GHz on 1.22V. In my room where ambient temperature is much higher, I can't even post at 4.6 on 1.206.

I would really appreciate everyone's thoughts on this. Help a fella out.


----------



## OperatorFoxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTALBITx*
> 
> It takes some doing. but you Can hide 2 Full Size HDD's on the BACK of the Black Panels that are visible in this Pic. That's what I did to mine, but I went Full custom inside so. it's a nice Smooth panel, not the ones that came with the case. I Also have a Slim(Laptop) 1terabyte hidden under my lower panel, and my SSD is displayed for all to see. (It's the little "Rectangle" that you can see inside the panel at the bottom - front view)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


So hey all, got a question for ya peeps who are cutting/drilling out the drive bays for more room and adding larger windows. Aren't you worried about case stability? I want to do the same, doing something similar to jaystwocents red mist build. I just get scared when removing massive amounts of support struts. Like I don't want this to easily bend out of shape when bringing it to a lan party.

Second question, are you all using cnc or scetching/dremmeling out your windows?


----------



## CM Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skynet2k8*


----------



## kurei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*


I just had a follow up question to your installation. Are You using the Swiftech fans as intake or as outflow? Using them as intake enables you to leverage the Filter installed at the top of the case to reduce the dust buildup but from what i've read its not a good idea to use static pressure fans as case intake. Did you reverse the fan orientation before mounting them in the case? Is there any noticable difference in performance between the push vs pull for thermal performance? I am not averse to disassembling the fan and radiator assembly for cooling performance provided i dont take a hit in thermal performance.


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kurei*
> 
> I just had a follow up question to your installation. Are You using the Swiftech fans as intake or as outflow? Using them as intake enables you to leverage the Filter installed at the top of the case to reduce the dust buildup but from what i've read its not a good idea to use static pressure fans as case intake. Did you reverse the fan orientation before mounting them in the case? Is there any noticable difference in performance between the push vs pull for thermal performance? I am not averse to disassembling the fan and radiator assembly for cooling performance provided i dont take a hit in thermal performance.


hey whats up man... yes,i am using the Swiftech fans as intake. I never tried pull on this setup. I also dont have the fans apart from the cooler,they are attached to the cooler, as in i dont have the fans mounted at the top of the case and into the cooler. as for performance,i havent tried pull config so idk the difference but i cant complain with the performance,i actually enjoy my swiftech and plan on expanding onto gpu.


----------



## kurei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> hey whats up man... yes,i am using the Swiftech fans as intake. I never tried pull on this setup. I also dont have the fans apart from the cooler,they are attached to the cooler, as in i dont have the fans mounted at the top of the case and into the cooler. as for performance,i havent tried pull config so idk the difference but i cant complain with the performance,i actually enjoy my swiftech and plan on expanding onto gpu.


Thanks Man
Did you remove the Dust filter at the top or leave it in place? Also Can you tell me which of your fans are intake and which are exhaust. I want to add a 140mm rad and fan to the swiftech loop and mount it at the rear . I was thinking that if i pull in the air from the 240mm radiator and push it out with a 140mm fan with decent static pressure through a radiator added to the same loop. I should be able to avoid any needless air pressure build-up inside my case.


----------



## PCMADD0CT0R

New to the CM Community. Case Nickname-BladeRunner

Case
CM Storm Trooper - Window

CPU
AMD FX-8350

Motherboard
ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z

Graphics
Sapphire R9 280-X VAPOR-X (Crossfire-X)

RAM
G-Skill Sniper Series 16GB (2x8GB) 2400

Hard Drive
PNY Optima 250GB x 2

Optical Drive
LG Blu-Ray SATA RW

Cooling
Corsair H100i

Power
Rosewill Photon 1050W


----------



## Mega Man

welcome


----------



## PCMADD0CT0R

Thanks Mega.


----------



## Luv2GolfPar

New member and new build. Built a CM Sniper in 2009 (I7-920 and MSI Eclipse SLI that is now converted to Xeon x5650) and have decided to build a new gaming box. Based upon everyone's great builds and comments in this forum, I chose the CM Storm Trooper Rev 2 (Window version) and because the CM Sniper has been such a great case. I will post some pics shortly but basically the build is as follows:

CPU: I7-4790k; MB: MSI Z97 Gaming 9 ac; Air Cooler: Noctua NH-D15; RAM: Corsair Vengeance Pro 16Mb 1866 C9 (Red); Video: EVGA GTX 970 SSC 2.0+; PSU: Corsair AX860; Audio: Creative SB Zx; Optical: LG GH24NSC0 SuperMulti; Primary Disk: Samsung 850 EVO 500GB; Seconday Disks: Two 3TB WD Blacks and Monitor: Dell Ultrasharp U2715H.

In terms of case mods I have turned the drive cages so they run front-to-back and the 2 WD drives are located in the bottom cage with the SSD in the bottom slot of the top cage to ensure that I have a clear airway to the video card and CPU cooler. All fans have been replaced as follows: both front fans are now Corsair AF120 Performance Edition and I have added a bottom fan near the PSU pulling air in (also a Corsair AF 120 Performance Ed) as I have my PSU pulling air from within the case and exhausting it. This was the same way I mounted the PSU in my Sniper build and it has worked very well (the Enermax Revoultion85 850 watt has a fan monitoring feed that is connected to the MB and it never goes over 700 RPM. The top 200mm and rear 140mm fans have been replaced with 3 Corsair AF140 Quiet Edition fans. The Corsair fans all have the Red fin attached and the case lighting will come from the MSI MB (red LEDs), the Creative SB Zx (red LEDs) and four 5-inch Darkside Red LED Strips. Since the six case fans are connected to the MOBO and I'm using a custom fan profile through the UEFI, I have the Darkside LED strips (with 3 pin fan connectors) connected to the case fan controller so that I can adjust the LED light intensity (6 steps).

While this build is not at the level that many of you have posted, especially the water cooled builds; I remain a big fan of air cooling and am pleased with this build and case, especially for 1440p gaming.

Will post pics shortly. Also, thanks to everyone who has posted their builds, comments, recommendations and questions as this information was invaluable in helping me make my decision with respect to this case. Cheers!


----------



## kurei

So I got my H220x after international shipping and customs delays and I must say. For all of the quality that shines through on the Radiator and the CPU block, The mounting is a pain in the neck. I had to have someone hold the backplate in place before the block could be aligned and the screws pushed through. A good 20C difference on my load temps from the H80i I was using before this. For anyone else looking at this cooler for their Stryker/Trooper, It fits really well and is very easy to Wire but Swiftech does need to work on their engineering skills regarding mounting brackets and the PWM splitter if they want to make it to the next level.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> nah
> 
> swiftech has had the best mounting for years * SEE MARTINS LIQUID LAB * now at https://martinsliquidlab.wordpress.com/
> https://martinsliquidlab.wordpress.com/2013/01/27/swiftech-h220-prefilled-2x120mm-water-cooling-kit/5/
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Swiftech has always been a leader in regards to easy and precision retention systems and has been incorporating really great designs for quite some time
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> https://martinsliquidlab.wordpress.com/2012/03/22/i7-3930k-cpu-swiftech-apogee-hd/2/
> The Swiftech Mounting System is the simply the ultimate 2011 mounting system out there by a long shot, prescribed pressure + 1 component easy mount!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> however it just has a learning curve ( maybe add the mounting instructions to the OP of the h220 club ? )
> 
> really easy, either temporarily tape ( electrical tape works ok ) the back plate in or, as i do either take a rag/towel/pillow behind the mobo/mobo tray and lay it on the rag/towel/pillow then screw it in, i can mount a swiftech block in less then 1 min
> 
> FYI i hate the tape method !~
> 
> this works for both AMD and intel.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kurei*
> 
> Thanks Man
> Did you remove the Dust filter at the top or leave it in place? Also Can you tell me which of your fans are intake and which are exhaust. I want to add a 140mm rad and fan to the swiftech loop and mount it at the rear . I was thinking that if i pull in the air from the 240mm radiator and push it out with a 140mm fan with decent static pressure through a radiator added to the same loop. I should be able to avoid any needless air pressure build-up inside my case.


hey wussup man. just following up with you. how is your build going along? did you ever get your h240x?


----------



## kurei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> hey wussup man. just following up with you. how is your build going along? did you ever get your h240x?


I played it safe and got a h220x instead. Had a bit of trouble mounting it but all in all got a pretty good temp drop over my h80i. The drop in noise is just phenomenal. The pwm splitter seemed faulty since no reading was reported from it while when I bypassed it I got readings on the pump and fans. I'm stable at an undervolted 1.16 ghz for my 4.2 ghz overclock.


----------



## skynet2k8

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






I got some new updates for my gaming rig new motherboard and processor i7 4930k rampage extreme 4 Black Edition 4.8 gigahertz stable 24/7


----------



## tashcz

Hello guys,

I'm thinking of getting a stryker, but I have one crucial question.

Since I'm also getting an Asus Sabertooth that will go in, I've seen that it's kind of hard to mount the radiator at the top. I have a Nepton 240m, how did you guys get it to fit? As I can see, there's not much space up there.

Could you post some pics of 240s at the top with fans mounted, where I can see how it interfiers with the mobo?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a stryker, but I have one crucial question.
> 
> Since I'm also getting an Asus Sabertooth that will go in, I've seen that it's kind of hard to mount the radiator at the top. I have a Nepton 240m, how did you guys get it to fit? As I can see, there's not much space up there.
> 
> Could you post some pics of 240s at the top with fans mounted?


Not sure how much difference there is between the Nepton 240 and the Thermaltake water extreme 2.0 240 mm cooler, but I've managed to top mount it in the Stryker. Had to remove the large fan and can only manage to used my fans in pull, but it works.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Not sure how much difference there is between the Nepton 240 and the Thermaltake water extreme 2.0 240 mm cooler, but I've managed to top mount it in the Stryker. Had to remove the large fan and can only manage to used my fans in pull, but it works.


It seems that you even have a thicker radiator, for like 10mm. Is it too near the motherboard, could you route the 8pin and 4pin cables easily?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Not sure how much difference there is between the Nepton 240 and the Thermaltake water extreme 2.0 240 mm cooler, but I've managed to top mount it in the Stryker. Had to remove the large fan and can only manage to used my fans in pull, but it works.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that you even have a thicker radiator, for like 10mm. Is it too near the motherboard, could you route the 8pin and 4pin cables easily?
Click to expand...

I'm at work at the moment, when I get home I'll post some pictures of how it is mounted, forgot to mention that I have a CHV-Z so there may be some differences. There are some connections that are kinda tight, but I don't think I had to mod it in any way. I also had the radiator on the bottom in the front for a while as well, I had to drill some holes in the case to do this, as well as remove the bottom drive cage.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm at work at the moment, when I get home I'll post some pictures of how it is mounted, forgot to mention that I have a CHV-Z so there may be some differences. There are some connections that are kinda tight, but I don't think I had to mod it in any way. I also had the radiator on the bottom in the front for a while as well, I had to drill some holes in the case to do this, as well as remove the bottom drive cage.


Could be some differences, though I'm still considering if I should get the CHVZ also, I've reserved the Sabertooth at the local shop but I'm waiting for the case to arrive also and then pick it all up. The Crosshair is 50 bucks more so I don't think it's worth that much, since I found out it doesn't have the port for the front panel :/

If you have time later, I'd like to see how the rad stacks up to the motherboard, so pics would be really nice.


----------



## tashcz

As I can see, the 280L barely fits...



Anyone got info on the 240m? Images?


----------



## CatCanBawl

Hello all! I am planning a build where I plan to use the Storm Stryker and I am super excited about it! I am planning on using the NZXT X61 Kraken to cool the CPU.

I know the radiator can sit at the top as an exhaust no problems with this case. Would it be possible to put the radiator along the floor of the case as a 3rd intake? I know there are fan holes here and the radiator would fit down there. The only issue I could see is if the tubes are not long enough to reach the bottom of the case.


----------



## tashcz

As far as I can help (hoping to own this case today) your tubes won't be long enough. In CLC's they are usually 350mm long at max, to a minimum of 300mm.

Your other issue is that you are getting more pressure on the pump if your radiator is on the bottom, most CLCs should be used with radiators higher than the pump as far as I know.


----------



## Mega Man

correct tube length is what matters, although if you are willing to change have you thought about the CM glacier 240l


----------



## CatCanBawl

I appreciate the responses. I'll look into the glacier 240l as I continue my research along with doing additional research on the pump pressure above the radiator.


----------



## Mega Man

if you get the glacier put the rad above the mobo in the top, that is my recommendation


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm at work at the moment, when I get home I'll post some pictures of how it is mounted, forgot to mention that I have a CHV-Z so there may be some differences. There are some connections that are kinda tight, but I don't think I had to mod it in any way. I also had the radiator on the bottom in the front for a while as well, I had to drill some holes in the case to do this, as well as remove the bottom drive cage.
> 
> 
> 
> Could be some differences, though I'm still considering if I should get the CHVZ also, I've reserved the Sabertooth at the local shop but I'm waiting for the case to arrive also and then pick it all up. The Crosshair is 50 bucks more so I don't think it's worth that much, since I found out it doesn't have the port for the front panel :/
> 
> If you have time later, I'd like to see how the rad stacks up to the motherboard, so pics would be really nice.
Click to expand...

Sorry it took so long , but here you go.


----------



## babyattacker

Hey y'all, to start off, my name is Kevin and I just finished building my first rig in a CM Storm Stryker 3 weeks ago. Originally I had some aerocool mid tower but then I found a Stryker listed on the local craigslist and jumped on this case immediately. This choice was probably one of the easiest decisions of my life. I would describe this case as aggressively simplistic. I think what makes this case aggressive is the cool grills on top, rubberised case handle, the beautiful front panel and the removable bay grills in front. Other than that, this case is very straight forward and easy to work with.

Here are the specs/part list of my build:

CPU: Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($279.99 @ Newegg Canada)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H105 73.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($119.99 @ Memory Express)
Motherboard: EVGA Z97 FTW ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($144.99 @ NCIX)
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($68.99 @ NCIX)
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($68.99 @ NCIX)
Storage: Sandisk Solid State Drive 128GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($64.75 @ Vuugo)
Storage: Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($113.50 @ Vuugo)
Video Card: MSI GeForce GTX 970 4GB Twin Frozr V Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($412.40 @ Newegg Canada)
Video Card: MSI GeForce GTX 970 4GB Twin Frozr V Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($412.40 @ Newegg Canada)
Case: Cooler Master Storm Stryker (White) ATX Full Tower Case ($190.00 @ Vuugo)
Power Supply: Antec EarthWatts Green 650W 80+ Bronze Certified ATX Power Supply ($90.72 @ shopRBC)
Optical Drive: Samsung SH-224DB/BEBE DVD/CD Writer ($19.98 @ DirectCanada)
Wireless Network Adapter: TP-Link TL-WDN4800 802.11a/b/g/n PCI-Express x1 Wi-Fi Adapter (Purchased For $0.00)
Case Fan: Corsair Air Series AF120 Red 52.2 CFM 120mm Fan ($10.96 @ DirectCanada)
Case Fan: Corsair Air Series AF120 Red 52.2 CFM 120mm Fan ($10.96 @ DirectCanada)
Case Fan: Corsair Air Series AF140 Red 66.4 CFM 140mm Fan ($13.43 @ DirectCanada)
Headphones: Sony MDR-XB500 Headphones ($70.00)
Other: Molex to 2 (6+2) PCI-E Cable adaptor/Extension ($8.39)
Total: $2100.44

Here is an album of my build, sorry if pictures are bad, not the best photographer in the world...


http://imgur.com/3snPJ


Final notes:
I wish I found this owners club earlier as I wanted some advice on case modding to do a custom water loop. But I was too impatient as this was my first build ever so I just said screw it, and bought a h105 instead. Now that my wallets ready for watercooling I regret going for an AIO... I'm still quite new to watercooling and have only done a little research. But basically what I want to do is mod the top of my case to fit a 360mm rad with sp fans pushing air out of the case and to mod the hdd cage area so I can fit another 360mm rad also with sp fans but pulling air in so that I can fulfil the 240mm rad per main component rule. I would also love to use rigid/acrylic tubing, modding the side window panel to a bigger acrylic window to bezel ratio so I can show off the entire loop (similar to the 900D's side panel), and making a psu shroud to fit at the bottom. Honestly the only complaints I have with this case is the amount of hdd cages there are... and no I don't think it's not enough I think it's waaaay too much. Because there are so many more hdd cages an entire partition was created to ensure that all hdd cages could be used if need be, and because of this, case modding is needed to fit a rad in front. But honestly who the hell needs 9 fricking hdd's?? Secondly, I felt that for the price we're paying, why not add in a psu shroud with a beautiful CM logo stamped in the middle similar to the NZXT's h440s. Not all of us can afford fully modular psu's and a set of sleeved cables... my psu's yellow, orange and black cables look atrocious compared to my colour scheme I'm running in my build. Despite these small but negative points I still think that the Stryker is one of the best full towers one can get below the $200 price point. As I mentioned above, the case is stunning, the black and white theme looks simply amazing. From afar this case looks simple and elegant, but up close it is a fearsome beast. Other than it's gorgeous design, the case handle is probably one of the biggest selling points of this case. I've only had this case for 3 weeks and man is that handle useful. Not only was it useful, the ribbed sides and textured bottom of the handle just made it that much more comfortable to use. The removable dust filters were also very thoughtful, definitely a plus. Finally, the CM Storm toolbox at the bottom of the front. I know I've said this a lot but, holy shiz was this thing useful, wonderful during the assembly process to hold screws and things. Right now I have extra screws for my entire system in case I ever need to replace something, a little baggy full of zip ties for future upgrades when I need to tidy up some cable management and a whole bunch of useful things that will probably come in handy in the future. Overall, other than the little 2-3 things I personally disliked, I felt that the people at Cooler Master were very thoughtful of the day to day user/gamer and probably designed one of their best cases in their line up. Thanks for reading!

TL;DR My watercooling dream, case modding goals, and a small review on the CM Storm Stryker based on my personal opinion. Pros and cons.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *babyattacker*
> 
> _Snip_


Welcome to OCN and the Trooper/Stryker club.









If you want to get rid of that AIO, you're welcome to "dump" it in front of my door.









It's actually easy to use up a lot of the drive bays. Each HDD tray takes 4 drives packed fairly close to each other (so 8 drives for the two trays). If you take four drives, and space them out a bit to improve airflow, that already takes up the two HDD trays (so six of the nine 5.25"bays). Add in an optical drive and single-slot fan controller (some of us do do), and you're at 8.


----------



## babyattacker

Hmm very true, I guess it's just my personal preference







but I kinda wish they made it so that the partition is easily removable if one would like to do so.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *babyattacker*
> 
> Hmm very true, I guess it's just my personal preference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I kinda wish they made it so that the partition is easily removable if one would like to do so.


That would indeed have been nice. Still, every user has unique ideas of what a case should have. Doing that would also have increased the price, and I for one wouldn't have been able to apy much more.


----------



## babyattacker

Don't get me wrong, this case is absolutely wonderful! Like I said for a case under 200, this one does it all.


----------



## tashcz

Guys, anyone got info on how much load the integrated fan on/off controller can handle? I'd like to use that on/off button for some led strips, but I wonder if it's able to handle 5 watts or so. Don't want it to burn out for me. I've got that third connector that I was gonna use for the strips. Is it an JST type one? I was thinking cutting it off and replacing it with some of my own connectors if I don't manage to find one that suits.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Guys, anyone got info on how much load the integrated fan on/off controller can handle? I'd like to use that on/off button for some led strips, but I wonder if it's able to handle 5 watts or so. Don't want it to burn out for me. I've got that third connector that I was gonna use for the strips. Is it an JST type one? I was thinking cutting it off and replacing it with some of my own connectors if I don't manage to find one that suits.


I THINK it's been done before, but I'm not sure. If you want to play it safe though, you can build a relay system (or ask an electronics shop to do it) to switch the led strips on/off (5V coil side, and whatever your strips use on the other side). Aparrently you can't just throw a relay in, you need a few other things as well (I've been wanting to do this with my CCFLs for a long time now, but I never actually do it).


----------



## tashcz

Yeah no probs man, thanks for the info. I have a bunch of experience with electronics, just wanted to ask if someone has info on that.

I'll grab a multimeter and put some load in between to see how much current it can give. I just hope they don't limit it to 4 LEDs, which is around 80mA. I'm not even sure if the voltage out there is 12V, maybe it's just made to work with those CM LED fans.

I'll check it out and keep you guys informed on the results.


----------



## tashcz

I think the limit is around 3W, but can't prove it since I connected a 10W LED strip (what a stupid thing to do) and the lights just got dimmed too much. I'll have to check the PCB to see what happened.


----------



## tashcz

Yep, I got the info, the MAX reccomended to connect is 3W. I used a 3x1W LED spot light to test it, everything worked flawlessly without heating or anything for around 15 minutes, then I ended the test. I put on a led strip thinking the circuit had some currenct protection but it doesn't. Now I messed something up, but I'm not in the mood currently to check the PCB on top.

So guys, if you want to connect something that takes 3 watts from your sistem, go ahead and use the FAN LED connector. If you want something that uses a bit more power, PLEASE DON'T USE IT. USE RELAYS OR DIRECT MOLEX, SINCE IT CAN NOT KEEP UP WITH MORE THAN 400mA.


----------



## 4kallday

My build, set up for 4k at 60fps. Does so nicely. I'd love any questions, ideas or suggestions as I always like to improve my build.


----------



## kurei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4kallday*
> 
> My build, set up for 4k at 60fps. Does so nicely. I'd love any questions, ideas or suggestions as I always like to improve my build.


Very Nice Rig. You might want to add it to your Sig. What power supply are you using?
On the improvement front, I would tidy up the cables and thats about it.


----------



## 4kallday

The power supply is an aerocool gt1050sg, plenty of power in case I want to change anything in the future.


----------



## babyattacker

Hey, does anyone have experience in fully disassembling the entire case? I want to mod the front so I can fit a 360mm rad. But the only way to do so is to take out the hdd's and clear out the front. Sadly there's a partition right in the middle like this 

I want to take that entire partition out so I can install a tube reservoir. I'm basically trying to achieve this 



 but in a different color scheme. If anyone has done this before please send me a message or give me some tips and guidance to how I may start modding. Thanks!


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *babyattacker*
> 
> Hey, does anyone have experience in fully disassembling the entire case? I want to mod the front so I can fit a 360mm rad. But the only way to do so is to take out the hdd's and clear out the front. Sadly there's a partition right in the middle like this
> 
> I want to take that entire partition out so I can install a tube reservoir. I'm basically trying to achieve this
> 
> 
> 
> but in a different color scheme. If anyone has done this before please send me a message or give me some tips and guidance to how I may start modding. Thanks!


So you want to take out the 5.25" mountings? To do that, you'll have to drill out the rivets. I can't remember the exact drill bit size, but I think I used something around 3mm to de-rivet my Enforcer. It will make the case a bit less rigid, but the motherboard tray together with the side panels (assuming you use screws for them) should keep the case fairly rigid. There's not much in the log for my Enforcer mod, but just ask if you want a link.

EDIT: Just a quick heads-up, don't cut anything without making sure everything is right. As they say: measure twice, cut once.


----------



## babyattacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> So you want to take out the 5.25" mountings? To do that, you'll have to drill out the rivets. I can't remember the exact drill bit size, but I think I used something around 3mm to de-rivet my Enforcer. It will make the case a bit less rigid, but the motherboard tray together with the side panels (assuming you use screws for them) should keep the case fairly rigid. There's not much in the log for my Enforcer mod, but just ask if you want a link.


Yes, essentially the entire right side of the case. As you can see in the video the entire partition is taken out to show case a cleaner look with a tube res installed.


----------



## JKuhn

Like I said, you'll have to drill out the rivets. It's not hard to do, just get a bit that's SLIGHTLY larger than the hole in the middle of the rivet, and drill into that hole. That way the head of the rivet will be separated, and you can pull the pin side out with pliers if it doesn't simply fall out. But don't get a bit that's too large, you don't want to enlarge the holes in the case.


----------



## babyattacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Like I said, you'll have to drill out the rivets. It's not hard to do, just get a bit that's SLIGHTLY larger than the hole in the middle of the rivet, and drill into that hole. That way the head of the rivet will be separated, and you can pull the pin side out with pliers if it doesn't simply fall out. But don't get a bit that's too large, you don't want to enlarge the holes in the case.


Ah ok, I don't have any power tools on hand as of right now, how else may I do this? Also do you know how the guy in the video mounted a 360 rad in the front after the hdd cages were taken out?


----------



## JKuhn

You'll have to drill it out, unless you want to rip it out (not reccommended, if you succeed you'll bend the case). Do you know someone with a drill and the required bits? Besides, you'll also have to drill extra holes so you can install mounting plates for the radiator.


----------



## babyattacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> You'll have to drill it out, unless you want to rip it out (not reccommended, if you succeed you'll bend the case). Do you know someone with a drill and the required bits? Besides, you'll also have to drill extra holes so you can install mounting plates for the radiator.


Hm true, I'll try to borrow one from a buddies place. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *babyattacker*
> 
> Hm true, I'll try to borrow one from a buddies place. Thanks for the tips!


No problem. If you have further questions, just ask.


----------



## babyattacker

Anyone that has successfully made a psu shroud for the entire length of the case, would you mind giving me some advice and tips on how to approach this? What were the measurements?


----------



## 4kallday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kurei*
> 
> Very Nice Rig. You might want to add it to your Sig. What power supply are you using?
> On the improvement front, I would tidy up the cables and thats about it.





Much has changed since I last posted, here you go.


----------



## JKuhn

4kallday: When people say add your rig to your sig, they mean as a rig. You added a photo album.

To do this, you need to create a rig (click on your username, scroll down to "Your rigs" and click on "create a new rig"). Then you can edit your sig and add it at the bottom.

Nice paint on the GPUs by the way.









EDIT: I see you already created the rig.


----------



## 4kallday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> 4kallday: When people say add your rig to your sig, they mean as a rig. You added a photo album.
> 
> To do this, you need to create a rig (click on your username, scroll down to "Your rigs" and click on "create a new rig"). Then you can edit your sig and add it at the bottom.
> 
> Nice paint on the GPUs by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I see you already created the rig.


Fixed, there you go. The other thing I did was change the colour (<-Australian Spelling) of the LED's in the front of the case. Shoutout to Ne1ld0 for posting the tutorial of how he did his, it was a big help.


----------



## Mega Man

Imo the Stryker makes a epic nas case. One of my strykers is being waned ( currently drying ) to be used as a nas case


----------



## illiji

Joining the storm styker/trooper club with my newest build. I went with an antec 900 for my first pc build a long time ago and have kept the case as i've rebuilt the insides a few times. Now I'm upgrading the case to house my newest build. The one thing that's driving me crazy is the power and fan controller panel LEDs. I've seen a mention here or there but can't seem to find any actual advice or guide on how to change these red LEDs to the color of your choice or at least what type/size LEDs are required to replace the ones on the I/O panel. If anyone could at least tell me what size/type LEDs are required to replace all the red ones on the I/O panel I could happily figure it out and make a video showing/explaining how I did it. (I'm looking for a clean change not ghetto duct tape setup)

Also, I'm wondering if anyone has any suggestions on a liquid cooling setup for my rig. I want to do black/green as green is my favorite color. This is what I have at the moment but I might also add a 1TB or 500gig high rpm HHD as well.

ASUS 990FX Sabertooth MOBO
AMD FX-8350 cpu
2x XFX Radeon HD7870s
4x 8gb G.Skill Ram
500gb Samsung 850 EVO SSD

I also have a 200mm BitFenix fan to replace the stock 200mm and I have some COUGAR 120 and 140mm fans. I haven't ordered any liquid cooling yet but I was looking at the Corsair H90 so that I didn't have to mount a big rad on the top or front. My PC sits in a room that's always in the 60's so I don't really think I need liquid cooling. When I first built this PC I had the CPU overclocked to 4.8ghz while playing payday 2 and then arma 3 on max settings and temps barely broke 45C in my antec 900 pure air flow cooling + stock CPU heat sink and fan. (at the time I was only running 1 hd7870 and my old 750W psu)


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illiji*
> 
> Joining the storm styker/trooper club with my newest build. I went with an antec 900 for my first pc build a long time ago and have kept the case as i've rebuilt the insides a few times. Now I'm upgrading the case to house my newest build. The one thing that's driving me crazy is the power and fan controller panel LEDs. I've seen a mention here or there but can't seem to find any actual advice or guide on how to change these red LEDs to the color of your choice or at least what type/size LEDs are required to replace the ones on the I/O panel. If anyone could at least tell me what size/type LEDs are required to replace all the red ones on the I/O panel I could happily figure it out and make a video showing/explaining how I did it. (I'm looking for a clean change not ghetto duct tape setup)
> 
> Also, I'm wondering if anyone has any suggestions on a liquid cooling setup for my rig. I want to do black/green as green is my favorite color. This is what I have at the moment but I might also add a 1TB or 500gig high rpm HHD as well.
> 
> ASUS 990FX Sabertooth MOBO
> AMD FX-8350 cpu
> 2x XFX Radeon HD7870s
> 4x 8gb G.Skill Ram
> 500gb Samsung 850 EVO SSD
> 
> I also have a 200mm BitFenix fan to replace the stock 200mm and I have some COUGAR 120 and 140mm fans. I haven't ordered any liquid cooling yet but I was looking at the Corsair H90 so that I didn't have to mount a big rad on the top or front. My PC sits in a room that's always in the 60's so I don't really think I need liquid cooling. When I first built this PC I had the CPU overclocked to 4.8ghz while playing payday 2 and then arma 3 on max settings and temps barely broke 45C in my antec 900 pure air flow cooling + stock CPU heat sink and fan. (at the time I was only running 1 hd7870 and my old 750W psu)


First of all, welcome to OCN and the Trooper/Stryker club.

Regarding the leds, you can ask @Ne1ld0. I can't remember exactly what he did (apart from his EL wire mod), but I saw above that he helped 4kallday.

And regarding replacement fans, just a warning. If you plan on using non-CM fans with led control wires, don't just connect them to the led controller. I know with the BitFenix Spectre (I think) the led wire is powered, and will blow the led controller of the Trooper/Stryker. So just keep that in mind.


----------



## 4kallday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illiji*
> 
> Joining the storm styker/trooper club with my newest build. I went with an antec 900 for my first pc build a long time ago and have kept the case as i've rebuilt the insides a few times. Now I'm upgrading the case to house my newest build. The one thing that's driving me crazy is the power and fan controller panel LEDs. I've seen a mention here or there but can't seem to find any actual advice or guide on how to change these red LEDs to the color of your choice or at least what type/size LEDs are required to replace the ones on the I/O panel. If anyone could at least tell me what size/type LEDs are required to replace all the red ones on the I/O panel I could happily figure it out and make a video showing/explaining how I did it. (I'm looking for a clean change not ghetto duct tape setup)
> 
> Also, I'm wondering if anyone has any suggestions on a liquid cooling setup for my rig. I want to do black/green as green is my favorite color. This is what I have at the moment but I might also add a 1TB or 500gig high rpm HHD as well.
> 
> ASUS 990FX Sabertooth MOBO
> AMD FX-8350 cpu
> 2x XFX Radeon HD7870s
> 4x 8gb G.Skill Ram
> 500gb Samsung 850 EVO SSD
> 
> I also have a 200mm BitFenix fan to replace the stock 200mm and I have some COUGAR 120 and 140mm fans. I haven't ordered any liquid cooling yet but I was looking at the Corsair H90 so that I didn't have to mount a big rad on the top or front. My PC sits in a room that's always in the 60's so I don't really think I need liquid cooling. When I first built this PC I had the CPU overclocked to 4.8ghz while playing payday 2 and then arma 3 on max settings and temps barely broke 45C in my antec 900 pure air flow cooling + stock CPU heat sink and fan. (at the time I was only running 1 hd7870 and my old 750W psu)


For the lights, this is Ne1ld0's post that he linked me to> http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club/10100#post_21835457 . This will help you change the lights pretty easily, even if you're not very good at soldering this is a pretty easy mod, mine turned out like this>  I didn't do the fan speed lights because they're a different LED that I couldn't find anywhere in Australia so I just covered each one with a few layers of tape. Also nice MOBO, I use the same one in my build, I just wish ASUS made the thermal armour for it. Be sure to put up some photos of your rig, I'm curious to see it.


----------



## devolved

Hey thought I'd post some more pics on my setup as I chucked some LEDs in there.
kungFury


----------



## illiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devolved*
> 
> Hey thought I'd post some more pics on my setup as I chucked some LEDs in there.
> kungFury
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow I love your lighting choice, It looks like the inside of your computer is ice cold and like small parts are red hot.

I just want to help get some info out to people like me that want to change the front i/o panel LEDs to a different color. The power button LEDs are 5mm 2 leg round top LEDs and the hard drive and working lights are 3mm 2 leg round tip LEDs. The 3 for the fan speed lights are very small SMD LEDs. These are the hardest to find a replacement for so far that I've found. I found 3mm and 5mm LEDs for the other very easily. If anyone knows a good place to buy the small SMD LEDs I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illiji*
> 
> Wow I love your lighting choice, It looks like the inside of your computer is ice cold and like small parts are red hot.
> 
> I just want to help get some info out to people like me that want to change the front i/o panel LEDs to a different color. The power button LEDs are 5mm 2 leg round top LEDs and the hard drive and working lights are 3mm 2 leg round tip LEDs. The 3 for the fan speed lights are very small SMD LEDs. These are the hardest to find a replacement for so far that I've found. I found 3mm and 5mm LEDs for the other very easily. If anyone knows a good place to buy the small SMD LEDs I'd really appreciate it.


Good info, but voltage is also something to consider. Not all leds use the same voltage, and using one that's rated for a lower voltage will drastically shorten its life.

On another note, I see your profile still only shows 1 post, but you have posted twice that I know of.









EDIT: Regarding the SMD leds, maybe you can get it from a led strip? I think they're the same.


----------



## 4kallday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illiji*
> 
> Wow I love your lighting choice, It looks like the inside of your computer is ice cold and like small parts are red hot.
> 
> I just want to help get some info out to people like me that want to change the front i/o panel LEDs to a different color. The power button LEDs are 5mm 2 leg round top LEDs and the hard drive and working lights are 3mm 2 leg round tip LEDs. The 3 for the fan speed lights are very small SMD LEDs. These are the hardest to find a replacement for so far that I've found. I found 3mm and 5mm LEDs for the other very easily. If anyone knows a good place to buy the small SMD LEDs I'd really appreciate it.


The LED's for the power button and the power and hard drive activity lights are all the same size. That's what I found when I did my front i/o. The power and hard drive activity lights have a small foam shroud around them to focus the light and that makes them look smaller than they actually are.


----------



## 4kallday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illiji*
> 
> Wow I love your lighting choice, It looks like the inside of your computer is ice cold and like small parts are red hot.
> 
> I just want to help get some info out to people like me that want to change the front i/o panel LEDs to a different color. The power button LEDs are 5mm 2 leg round top LEDs and the hard drive and working lights are 3mm 2 leg round tip LEDs. The 3 for the fan speed lights are very small SMD LEDs. These are the hardest to find a replacement for so far that I've found. I found 3mm and 5mm LEDs for the other very easily. If anyone knows a good place to buy the small SMD LEDs I'd really appreciate it.


If you manage to find the SMD lights anywhere please post a link, I haven't been able to find them either


----------



## illiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4kallday*
> 
> If you manage to find the SMD lights anywhere please post a link, I haven't been able to find them either


http://lighthouseleds.com/0805-smd-led-green-ultra-bright-550-mcd.html

I ordered these to replace the SMD LEDs on the I/O board. I'll let you know if they work out. I don't have anything to measure the ones on the board so I used my best judgement to find ones about the same size as the 3 tiny ones for the fan speed lights. also was the only SMD LED with sides that looked like the stock ones.

Also I ordered 3mm Round Tip 2 Leg LEDs for the hard drive/load lights thinking they were smaller than the power button LEDs. I squished the foam down a bit around them and still thought they looked skinnier than the power button LEDs so I guess I'll have to see if they'll work. And about the power useage for the LEDs. They all seem to use the same amount based on how big they are. the bigger SMD LEDs use more power but LEDs close in size use the same so I don't think that is really an issue in finding replacement SMD LEDs.


----------



## illiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Imo the Stryker makes a epic nas case.


What is a "nas case?"


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illiji*
> 
> What is a "nas case?"


Probably Networked Attached Storage. Although personally I won't use a case like this for something like that.


----------



## devolved

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illiji*
> 
> Wow I love your lighting choice, It looks like the inside of your computer is ice cold and like small parts are red hot.
> 
> I just want to help get some info out to people like me that want to change the front i/o panel LEDs to a different color. The power button LEDs are 5mm 2 leg round top LEDs and the hard drive and working lights are 3mm 2 leg round tip LEDs. The 3 for the fan speed lights are very small SMD LEDs. These are the hardest to find a replacement for so far that I've found. I found 3mm and 5mm LEDs for the other very easily. If anyone knows a good place to buy the small SMD LEDs I'd really appreciate it.


Thanks, yeah I thought the fan LEDs were going to be brighter but I actually quite like it.....will go better when I finally sort the rest of the case.

I also need to find the right small LEDs that I wanna use to light up some spare acrylic I have to use for the PSU, but yeah need to find the right type as the acrylic is 2mm thin which I'm guessing is too thin to make a hole into to insert some tiny LED so will have to find some other way to do it, or just get thicker acrylic.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devolved*
> 
> Thanks, yeah I thought the fan LEDs were going to be brighter but I actually quite like it.....will go better when I finally sort the rest of the case.
> 
> I also need to find the right small LEDs that I wanna use to light up some spare acrylic I have to use for the PSU, but yeah need to find the right type as the acrylic is 2mm thin which I'm guessing is too thin to make a hole into to insert some tiny LED so will have to find some other way to do it, or just get thicker acrylic.


Can't you just carefully drill some holes in? I don't see why you wouldn't be able to.


----------



## Trel

How is the spacing inside this for a third party SATA cage?

Specifically this one: http://www.icydock.com/goods.php?id=159

I'm thinking of getting this combo to upgrade my current setup.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trel*
> 
> How is the spacing inside this for a third party SATA cage?
> 
> Specifically this one: http://www.icydock.com/goods.php?id=159
> 
> I'm thinking of getting this combo to upgrade my current setup.


I don't see why it would be a problem, unless you don't have 3 unused 5.25" bays.


----------



## Trel

I was talking from a wiring standpoint.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trel*
> 
> I was talking from a wiring standpoint.


I still don't see why you can't. It might take a bit of effort to tidy up the cables coming from it, but you should be fine.


----------



## illiji

I agree. I do have a lot of wires and I'm only running 2 5.25 drives (cd-rom and dvd) also 2 graphics cards that take 2x6-pin power connectors each. There is so many spots to run wires though it's very impressive. I just recently got the storm trooper and finished moving my mobo, with everything on it to this case with a new power supply.


----------



## illiji

Also, here is what my setup looks like now that I have it fully assembled.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




left case is my old case with all my goodies in it.

mid assembly. hardware installed and no psu cables ran yet








ASUS 990fx Sabertooth Motherboard
AMD FX-8350 CPU
2x XFX R7870s (hd7870s)
4x 8gb G.Skill Ripjaw X RAM
Samsung 850 EVO 500gb SSD
EVGA Supernova 1000W 80+ Platinum PSU

Edit: Also, my replacement fans are a BitFenix 200mm Spectre Pro and 140mm and 120mm COUGAR Fans. They are all VERY quiet and have high performance and I'm loving them so far


----------



## 4kallday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illiji*
> 
> Also, here is what my setup looks like now that I have it fully assembled.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> left cast is my old case with all my goodies in it.
> 
> mid assembly. hardware installed and no psu cables ran yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS 990fx Sabertooth Motherboard
> AMD FX-8350 CPU
> 2x XFX R7870s (hd7870s)
> 4x 8gb G.Skill Ripjaw X RAM
> Samsung 850 EVO 500gb SSD
> EVGA Supernova 1000W 80+ Platinum PSU
> 
> Edit: Also, my replacement fans are a BitFenix 200mm Spectre Pro and 140mm and 120mm COUGAR Fans. They are all VERY quiet and have high performance and I'm loving them so far


Very nice, I've seen a similar build to this somewhere before. Looks good


----------



## Ne1ld0

Appreciate the shoutout, 4kallday. Those *********** button LEDs look great! On mine, I've been slowly working on changing the power button logo. Not finished it yet.

I just read a few posts where some members were having trouble finding the correct SMD LEDs for the fan controller LEDs. They are this size: 3.2mm x 1.6mm SMD LEDs.
I bought mine from http://www.alliedelec.com/search/productdetail.aspx?SKU=70062856. This site has a few colors to choose from as well.

Also, I've seen a few new black/green themed cases and I'm lovin' em!








Would love to see more members use EL wire in their builds, but I guess it's not a very popular mod. Even still, I don't mind standing out in the crowd. It's what I do.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Appreciate the shoutout, 4kallday. Those *********** button LEDs look great! On mine, I've been slowly working on changing the power button logo. Not finished it yet.
> 
> I just read a few posts where some members were having trouble finding the correct SMD LEDs for the fan controller LEDs. They are this size: 3.2mm x 1.6mm SMD LEDs.
> I bought mine from http://www.alliedelec.com/search/productdetail.aspx?SKU=70062856. This site has a few colors to choose from as well.
> 
> Also, I've seen a few new black/green themed cases and I'm lovin' em!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to see more members use EL wire in their builds, but I guess it's not a very popular mod. Even still, I don't mind standing out in the crowd. It's what I do.


Well, well. Look who decided to show his face.







It's been a while since I last saw you here.

What are you doing with regards to the power button? You definitely have my curiosity there.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Well, well. Look who decided to show his face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a while since I last saw you here.
> 
> What are you doing with regards to the power button? You definitely have my curiosity there.


Yeah, it's good to be back.









On the power button, it has a cover. It's what you physically touch and when removed the underside has the CM Storm logo raised from the surface. I sanded this logo down to get rid of it. Then, used some fine scratch remover for plastics on it. There is also a CM Storm logo on the button itself, just below the cover. This logo has to be cut out preferably with a rotary/dremel tool with a plastic cutting blade. Then, attach a thick/dark cutout of whatever logo you want. I think I'm going to try a sticker cutout for the logo to see if it would work and look good. Once you got this done, just reassemble it.

I plan to change my logo to the Decepticon logo.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Yeah, it's good to be back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the power button, it has a cover. It's what you physically touch and when removed the underside has the CM Storm logo raised from the surface. I sanded this logo down to get rid of it. Then, used some fine scratch remover for plastics on it. There is also a CM Storm logo on the button itself, just below the cover. This logo has to be cut out preferably with a rotary/dremel tool with a plastic cutting blade. Then, attach a a thick/dark cutout of whatever logo you want. I think I'm going to try a sticker cutout for the logo to see if it would work and look good. Once you got this done, just reassemble it.
> 
> I plan to change my logo to the Decepticon logo.


It's a bit hard to follow that with just text and I'm not planning to mess with the button now (mainly too lazy), but be sure to post some pictures once it's done.


----------



## illiji

Ne1ld0, I just received the LEDs I ordered and what I found is that all the 2 leg LEDs on the front I/O panel are in fact, 3mm LEDs. Both power button LEDs and HDD LEDs are all the same size. The SMD LEDs are size 0805 (1.25mm x 2mm) The replacements I bought are identical to the ones on the I/O board as far as I can tell. Here's Links to the site I bought them from, they have any color you need for your light scheme.

SMD LEDs: http://lighthouseleds.com/led-component-lighting/smd-leds-surface-mount-diodes/0805-smd-led.html

3mm Round Top LEDs: http://lighthouseleds.com/led-component-lighting/clear-top-dip-leds/3mm-round-top-led.html

On a side note, to new owners of the storm trooper and storm stryker cases, the LEDs don't light up unless you plug the 4-pin Peripheral cord that comes from the front I/O panel. If you don't the LEDs behind the power button and fan speed control won't light up.

Does anyone use the fan speed controller on the I/O panel? I read someone talking about it only working with certain fan types or something so I haven't put any of my fans on it yet. I'd like to hook them all up to it since my motherboard doesn't support the 3 pin fan connectors for the ASUS software with target area fan speed control


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illiji*
> 
> Ne1ld0, I just received the LEDs I ordered and what I found is that all the 2 leg LEDs on the front I/O panel are in fact, 3mm LEDs. Both power button LEDs and HDD LEDs are all the same size. The SMD LEDs are size 0805 (1.25mm x 2mm) The replacements I bought are identical to the ones on the I/O board as far as I can tell. Here's Links to the site I bought them from, they have any color you need for your light scheme.
> 
> SMD LEDs: http://lighthouseleds.com/led-component-lighting/smd-leds-surface-mount-diodes/0805-smd-led.html
> 
> 3mm Round Top LEDs: http://lighthouseleds.com/led-component-lighting/clear-top-dip-leds/3mm-round-top-led.html
> 
> On a side note, to new owners of the storm trooper and storm stryker cases, the LEDs don't light up unless you plug the 4-pin Peripheral cord that comes from the front I/O panel. If you don't the LEDs behind the power button and fan speed control won't light up.
> 
> *Does anyone use the fan speed controller on the I/O panel? I read someone talking about it only working with certain fan types or something so I haven't put any of my fans on it yet. I'd like to hook them all up to it since my motherboard doesn't support the 3 pin fan connectors for the ASUS software with target area fan speed control*


You can change the speed of any 3-pin fan with the built-in controller, although leds will flicker. This is due to the controller changing the speed by pulsing power into the fan. But be warned, if you connect the led cable of a non-CM fan (like on a Spectre Pro) to the built-in controller's led switch, you'll likely blow the controller (the Spectre Pro WILL do this). This is because the controller supplies power to the leds, while on the Spectre Pro the led cable is supposed to be connected to a simple switch, and it therefore has power on it (which will damage the controller).


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *illiji*
> 
> What is a "nas case?"
> 
> 
> 
> Probably Networked Attached Storage. Although personally I won't use a case like this for something like that.
Click to expand...

correct, however the caselabs x5 is on hold, so i used an old case, tbh it is pretty great forthis, 3 fans ( 2 in over the hdds 1 out in the back ) and 1 stock cooler ( with a fan ) and it is as cool as can be >:O

edit

tbh i have an extra caselabs S3 mobo tray ( ITX) coming and i will be modding the trooper to take a firewall ( pfsense ) too !~

i will be using this motherboard which all it needs is a 4pin cpu cable to function!~

which makes this the perfect case, !~ i hate tiny cases !~


----------



## Tsunami65

OK, long time PC builder, novice watercooler here wanting some advice.
I am looking to watercool my PC starting with just the CPU but adding the graphics card later.
Obviously, I have the greatest case, a CM Storm Trooper (no side window, sad to say).
I am pretty certain about most of the components I want for my setup, starting with the EK-Supremacy EVO and a Laing D5 pump.
The current rig has an Intel i7-4770k OCed on air to 4.5ghz so I will want to keep it at that OC level.
So, the question, has anyone here mounted a radiator on the outside of the case?
If so, how did it go?
I thought about putting a 240mm rad in the top of the case, but really want to have more capacity (preferably a thick 360mm rad) to cover the graphics card (R9 290, so lots of heat to get rid of). I know you can fit a 360 rad in the front, but I have several drives in that area and nowhere else to put them.
I was thinking of putting the radiator on the right side panel of the case above the mesh area as there seems to be plenty of space in that area, and connect it with quick release couplers.
Does this sound like a good idea? Any thoughts?
Thanks for any help guys!


----------



## illiji

Hey guys, just finished swapping my LEDs this morning. I had ordered 2 5mm LEDs for the power button but they still do the job even though the originals were 3mm.

All in all it was pretty easy to swap out all the LEDs. I had never soldered before so it was a bit interesting hehe.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







So happy everything worked first shot and I didn't have to go back in and try to figure out what I messed up lol.

Next thing I need to do is learn how to better manage my wires and think about a water cooling system...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsunami65*
> 
> OK, long time PC builder, novice watercooler here wanting some advice.
> I am looking to watercool my PC starting with just the CPU but adding the graphics card later.
> Obviously, I have the greatest case, a CM Storm Trooper (no side window, sad to say).
> I am pretty certain about most of the components I want for my setup, starting with the EK-Supremacy EVO and a Laing D5 pump.
> The current rig has an Intel i7-4770k OCed on air to 4.5ghz so I will want to keep it at that OC level.
> So, the question, has anyone here mounted a radiator on the outside of the case?
> If so, how did it go?
> I thought about putting a 240mm rad in the top of the case, but really want to have more capacity (preferably a thick 360mm rad) to cover the graphics card (R9 290, so lots of heat to get rid of). I know you can fit a 360 rad in the front, but I have several drives in that area and nowhere else to put them.
> I was thinking of putting the radiator on the right side panel of the case above the mesh area as there seems to be plenty of space in that area, and connect it with quick release couplers.
> Does this sound like a good idea? Any thoughts?
> Thanks for any help guys!


i cant mention on the rest but i can fit a 360 45mm rad in the trooper, ( top ) without mods, with good airflow ( i wont go into how atm )

but i have also used the koolance radiator bracket ( works awesome btw ) on the back, the downside was i was unable to mount a fan on it, so i was able to use zipties to ziptie a 140mm fan to the back it worked really really i covered the additional gap with Velcro but any tape would work well


Spoiler: Warning: 56k warning !

















i cant find pics of the fan ( atm too late ) sorry


----------



## Tsunami65

Thats really impressive!
I see you have mounted the rad and fans on the inside of the case, did you have to use very thin fans to make it all fit?
Also, doesn't that intrude into the area where the external SSD slot is?

Thanks again for showing me this.

EDIT:
I had a rummage on the interwebs and dredged up the following article:

http://www.gatwick-fsg.org.uk/custompc05.aspx?SubMenuItem=hardware

This looks very much like what I was thinking of doing to allow the handle to continue to be used. Combined with the radiator you have used and maybe some way of mounting a third fan on top this could work very well.

Dave


----------



## AEM74

How easily can this PSU cover fit in the Storm Trooper?

Thanks.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AEM74*
> 
> How easily can this PSU cover fit in the Storm Trooper?
> 
> Thanks.


Several people have used it in this case, and if I'm not mistaken it fits with very little (if any) modification.

Good find, by the way. They're known on this thread to be a bit hard to find.


----------



## AEM74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Several people have used it in this case, and if I'm not mistaken it fits with very little (if any) modification.
> 
> Good find, by the way. They're known on this thread to be a bit hard to find.


I had it bookmarked for several months due to it being out of stock for a long time, but I checked up recently and it just came back into stock.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsunami65*
> 
> Thats really impressive!
> I see you have mounted the rad and fans on the inside of the case, did you have to use very thin fans to make it all fit?
> Also, doesn't that intrude into the area where the external SSD slot is?
> 
> Thanks again for showing me this.
> 
> EDIT:
> I had a rummage on the interwebs and dredged up the following article:
> 
> http://www.gatwick-fsg.org.uk/custompc05.aspx?SubMenuItem=hardware
> 
> This looks very much like what I was thinking of doing to allow the handle to continue to be used. Combined with the radiator you have used and maybe some way of mounting a third fan on top this could work very well.
> 
> Dave


no i didnt i only used a push fan on the third hole as i didnt want to mod the case in between the rad and case i used a fan shroud to not lose any airflow it worked great to make one you can always take an old or cheap fan and cur out the fan to make a shroud

also with a 545 mm rad the 8 pin was very tight on 3 different mobos


----------



## Tsunami65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no i didnt i only used a push fan on the third hole as i didnt want to mod the case in between the rad and case i used a fan shroud to not lose any airflow it worked great to make one you can always take an old or cheap fan and cur out the fan to make a shroud
> 
> also with a 545 mm rad the 8 pin was very tight on 3 different mobos


Thats cool!
Been having a rethink.
I am not really happy about cutting into my case but want to have a nice thick rad to dissipate all that heat.
I may go with a 45mm dual rad in the top with the fans outside pushing air into it.
OK, I will have to mod the handle as per that link I posted, but that much I can handle easily.
As for adding the graphics card cooling later, I think I will use another 45mm rad on the back outlet hole and include it in the loop, so dual rads, both 45mm (the back one may even be a 140mm).
That should be enough I think, even with the overclock I have.

Dave


----------



## 4kallday

Really simple mod I did recently while removing some hardware to give to my younger brother. All you need is a drill, and an ability to guesstimate hole positions with some accuracy, then you too can have the hidden disk drive.
  
I think it makes the front of the case look a lot nicer and only takes about five minutes, definitely worth it.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4kallday*
> 
> Really simple mod I did recently while removing some hardware to give to my younger brother. All you need is a drill, and an ability to guesstimate hole positions with some accuracy, then you too can have the hidden disk drive.
> 
> I think it makes the front of the case look a lot nicer and only takes about five minutes, definitely worth it.


I also did it some time ago, but without any modifications. I use my ODD too much now though, so it's no longer hidden.


----------



## 4kallday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> I also did it some time ago, but without any modifications. I use my ODD too much now though, so it's no longer hidden.


Nice, I see a lot of nice builds on here where the disk drive often ruins the smooth aesthetic a lot of people go for, for those that can go for this mod, I'd definitely recommend it.


----------



## skynet2k8

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## 4kallday

Very nice, Skynet. I've always wondered why people keep the two front fans of this case in the side position. Obviously this isn't as important for your build since it's completely watercooled but wouldn't you get better airflow with them pulling in air from the front?


----------



## skynet2k8

Not really the way this case is designed those fans primary function it's too keep the hard drives cool I pretty much have this computer case maxed out by what you could put inside of it with minor modifications


----------



## skynet2k8

I'm always open for suggestions and advice!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4kallday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skynet2k8*
> 
> Not really the way this case is designed those fans primary function it's too keep the hard drives cool I pretty much have this computer case maxed out by what you could put inside of it with minor modifications


I see, with my layout though I keep my hard drives away from any heat, in the image below I've labeled where my two main storage drives are, there are also four small drives in the ssd rack and one hidden in the cable management space. Because of this, it doesn't really make sense for me to have the fans drawing from the side since I've set out to try and maximise the airflow to my graphics cards.


----------



## skynet2k8

That's true if your air cooling they recommend you to put the fans in front


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4kallday*
> 
> Really simple mod I did recently while removing some hardware to give to my younger brother. All you need is a drill, and an ability to guesstimate hole positions with some accuracy, then you too can have the hidden disk drive.
> 
> I think it makes the front of the case look a lot nicer and only takes about five minutes, definitely worth it.


someone is late to the party










http://minus.com/i/oqFCh6JvW0pH


----------



## 4kallday

How do you clean out the filters at the front of your case? After I clean mine they still always look dusty


----------



## skynet2k8

Run under warm water that's how clean mine!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skynet2k8*
> 
> Run under warm water that's how clean mine!!!!!!!!!!


Intersting tip. I normally just take mine outside and blow them out.

Speaking of which, my filters desperately need a cleaning...


----------



## 4kallday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Intersting tip. I normally just take mine outside and blow them out.
> 
> Speaking of which, my filters desperately need a cleaning...


Yeah, I normally use a compressor to clean mine as well but they never look like they did when they were new
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skynet2k8*
> 
> Run under warm water that's how clean mine!!!!!!!!!!


I'll definitely try this, how long do they usually take to dry?


----------



## skynet2k8

Hair dryer or compressed air


----------



## 4kallday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skynet2k8*
> 
> Hair dryer or compressed air


Thanks I'll give this a go


----------



## tarzankill




----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarzankill*












Sorry if I don't get it, but what's with those gifs?


----------



## JackYaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illiji*
> 
> Hey guys, just finished swapping my LEDs this morning. I had ordered 2 5mm LEDs for the power button but they still do the job even though the originals were 3mm.
> 
> All in all it was pretty easy to swap out all the LEDs. I had never soldered before so it was a bit interesting hehe.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy everything worked first shot and I didn't have to go back in and try to figure out what I messed up lol.
> 
> Next thing I need to do is learn how to better manage my wires and think about a water cooling system...


What LEDs did you use for the fan controller?

Also is there a guide somewhere to taking off the front of the case to remove the circuit board?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackYaz*
> 
> What LEDs did you use for the fan controller?
> 
> *Also is there a guide somewhere to taking off the front of the case to remove the circuit board?*


Don't you mean the top panel?

To remove the front one, do the following:
1. Remove the top cover.
2. Remove all the front filters and drive bays (including the metal plates).
3. Remove the screws behind the tool box cover (the one with the CM Storm logo).
4. Remove the two screws exposed on top.
5. Slide the front panel up, and then remove it.


----------



## JackYaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Don't you mean the top panel?
> 
> To remove the front one, do the following:
> 1. Remove the top cover.
> 2. Remove all the front filters and drive bays (including the metal plates).
> 3. Remove the screws behind the tool box cover (the one with the CM Storm logo).
> 4. Remove the two screws exposed on top.
> 5. Slide the front panel up, and then remove it.


I think I do mean the top one, been a while since I took it off to get access to the panel! Thanks for info anyway though.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackYaz*
> 
> I think I do mean the top one, been a while since I took it off to get access to the panel! Thanks for info anyway though.


That one's easy, it just has three clips on each side.


----------



## illiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackYaz*
> 
> What LEDs did you use for the fan controller?
> 
> Also is there a guide somewhere to taking off the front of the case to remove the circuit board?


They are smd leds. I thought i linked the ones i bought in an earlier post a couple pages earlier. It requires a solder gun but it wasn't hard to do and it was my first time soldering anything. Trickiest part for me was getting the stock leds off. Dont worry about the stock smd leds when you're removing them. I basically just scraped them off with the solder gun lol. I recommend buying the super pointy angle tip tweezers if you dont already own a set. They were only 5.99 or something from the same site i got the leds off of
http://lighthouseleds.com/led-component-lighting/smd-leds-surface-mount-diodes/0805-smd-led.html


----------



## JackYaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illiji*
> 
> They are smd leds. I thought i linked the ones i bought in an earlier post a couple pages earlier. It requires a solder gun but it wasn't hard to do and it was my first time soldering anything. Trickiest part for me was getting the stock leds off. Dont worry about the stock smd leds when you're removing them. I basically just scraped them off with the solder gun lol. I recommend buying the super pointy angle tip tweezers if you dont already own a set. They were only 5.99 or something from the same site i got the leds off of


OK i'll try to find the previous post! I have a soldering set, and I even got a spare front panel board from CMStore.eu so if i break it, i'll still have a working red one!


----------



## JackYaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illiji*
> 
> They are smd leds. I thought i linked the ones i bought in an earlier post a couple pages earlier. It requires a solder gun but it wasn't hard to do and it was my first time soldering anything. Trickiest part for me was getting the stock leds off. Dont worry about the stock smd leds when you're removing them. I basically just scraped them off with the solder gun lol. I recommend buying the super pointy angle tip tweezers if you dont already own a set. They were only 5.99 or something from the same site i got the leds off of
> http://lighthouseleds.com/led-component-lighting/smd-leds-surface-mount-diodes/0805-smd-led.html


Since I'm UK based, which of these do I need?

http://uk.rs-online.com/web/c/displays-optoelectronics/leds-led-accessories/visible-leds/?applied-dimensions=4294378833,4294763557,4293626448,4293566478,4293452035,4294448966,4294466322,4294303206,4294359781,4294281041&esid=cl_4294967294,cl_4294382446,cl_4294957569,cl_4294958741,cl_4294959101&m=1&aaaExp=Y&last-removed=4294377152

Also with your link, should it not be size 1206 rather than 0805?


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4kallday*
> 
> Really simple mod I did recently while removing some hardware to give to my younger brother. All you need is a drill, and an ability to guesstimate hole positions with some accuracy, then you too can have the hidden disk drive.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it makes the front of the case look a lot nicer and only takes about five minutes, definitely worth it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NASzi*
> 
> someone is late to the party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://minus.com/i/oqFCh6JvW0pH


LoL, yeah that was so like 2 years ago, but it is nice to see new Trooper owners learning old tricks. Looks great, 4kallday.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackYaz*
> 
> What LEDs did you use for the fan controller?
> 
> Also is there a guide somewhere to taking off the front of the case to remove the circuit board?


This may help you out. Click the link, then the spoiler: http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club/10100#post_21835457
If you push all the wires up to gain some slack, you can flip the circuit board over without having to disconnect any of the wires.


----------



## 4kallday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> LoL, yeah that was so like 2 years ago, but it is nice to see new Trooper owners learning old tricks. Looks great, 4kallday..


I thought I was so original when I did it haha, I didn't know it had already been done earlier in this forum. Back to the drawing board I guess


----------



## 4kallday

Actually, here's something I did a couple of days ago. I ordered a second 3.5'' drive only to realise that I only had enough drive cradles for one (I don't like to keep these in the normal slots because they obstruct airflow to my graphics cards, as discussed earlier). So in order to mount my second drive I had to take one of the black metal spacer things from my first drive and put it on my second drive, then fabricate a new mounting piece for one of the sides of each drive. This was the result:
  

Pretty easy once I actually decided how I was going to do it, although maybe next time I should check what parts I do and don't have before ordering things...


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4kallday*
> 
> Actually, here's something I did a couple of days ago. I ordered a second 3.5'' drive only to realise that I only had enough drive cradles for one (I don't like to keep these in the normal slots because they obstruct airflow to my graphics cards, as discussed earlier). So in order to mount my second drive I had to take one of the black metal spacer things from my first drive and put it on my second drive, then fabricate a new mounting piece for one of the sides of each drive. This was the result:
> 
> 
> Pretty easy once I actually decided how I was going to do it, although maybe next time I should check what parts I do and don't have before ordering things...


I've collected quite a few of those brackets over the years. I have two from my Stryker, two from my Enforcer, two from my parents' old 386, and I'm not 100% sure but I might have some more (I'm pretty sure I do).


----------



## 4kallday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> I've collected quite a few of those brackets over the years. I have two from my Stryker, two from my Enforcer, two from my parents' old 386, and I'm not 100% sure but I might have some more (I'm pretty sure I do).


They seem super handy to collect. The only local computer store I have does stock the stryker but they weren't allowed to sell me the bracket on it's own. This solution works fine but if I can find some spare brackets I'd put them in. As of right now the drives are held well purely from the pressure of the metal wanting to expand outward against the case as it's screwed to the drive.


----------



## Fate84

Hey all, just wanted to introduce myself, my name is Nick. I've been lurking here for months, checking out over a few hundred pages of pictures, info and just gereneral outstanding builds. I've joined the dark side and have order a Storm Trooper, 2) CM Sickleflow Blue LED 120mm fans. I'll be going for a clean black/blue LED lit setup, eventually going to water cooling/pump/tubes etc for the processor, but for now my setup works great, just not 100% visually pleasing for my tastes. I'll upload pictures of my current rig later on tonight!

Current Rig:

Case: NZXT Lexa-S ***CM Storm Trooper coming this week***
Mobo: Asus Z87 Deluxe
CPU: i7 4770k
Cooler: H100i
GPU: EVGA GTX980ti 6/GB w/ 2.0 ACX Cooling
PSU: Kingwin 700w Full Modular w/ Blue LED lighting
RAM: Corsair Vengance Series 16GB DDR3-1600 (PC3 12800)
SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 120GB (Operating System)
SSD:Samsung 840 EVO 250GB (Games for faster loading)
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 500GB 7200 (Music, backup, misc)
OS: Windows 10

Between my formers positions: dealership technician for 12 years, the military, now IT and trying to get on a local police department, I'm still finding plenty of time to get on here....well and game of course. Battlefield 4, Dirty Bomb, GTAV, etc.

Nick


----------



## Fate84

Heeeerrrrrre we go, officially own one of these! I need to order braided wires next though!


----------



## 4kallday

Very nice, I'd suggest changing the red lights to blue to match your fan LED's, that would look sweet.


----------



## Fate84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4kallday*
> 
> Very nice, I'd suggest changing the red lights to blue to match your fan LED's, that would look sweet.


Thank you! I agree completely, just need to look into how to do it lol. I'm sure there's a sticky here somewhere.

Liquid cooling is next, there will be more blue with pump/tubing and /possibly some white light from the water block to break it up a bit.


----------



## 4kallday

Here's Ne1ld0's post explaining how he did his:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club/10100#post_21835457
I used that as a guide when I did mine, it's pretty easy to follow. Just click the warning spoilers part and it'll come up.


----------



## 4kallday

Can you fit a 280mm rad in the top of this case, or will it only accommodate a 240mm? Considering a cooler upgrade for my cpu.


----------



## Fate84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4kallday*
> 
> Can you fit a 280mm rad in the top of this case, or will it only accommodate a 240mm? Considering a cooler upgrade for my cpu.


I can't see why a 280mm wouldn't fit up there man! Once you remove the 200mm stock fan, there is a ton of room. I have at least a 240mm up there right now with my Corsair CPU cooling, I'll check the size when I get home.


----------



## JackYaz

Swapped out all red LEDs on my panel for blue, looks very nice:





I have a new question now. Does anyone know if I can control more than 3 LED on/off from the panel? I'd need a splitter of some sort if it is possible, but I don't want to overload the board!


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackYaz*
> 
> Swapped out all red LEDs on my panel for blue, looks very nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a new question now. Does anyone know if I can control more than 3 LED on/off from the panel? I'd need a splitter of some sort if it is possible, but I don't want to overload the board!


Looks good!









Regarding the led controller, I don't know. Maybe one of the CM reps can clear that up. If in doubt though, you could always put in a relay (for those who are wondering, I still haven't done it).


----------



## JackYaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding the led controller, I don't know. Maybe one of the CM reps can clear that up. If in doubt though, you could always put in a relay (for those who are wondering, I still haven't done it).


Are there CM reps on here or should I contact CM directly?


----------



## leadbman

Hi all,

Massively long time lurker here. New member on Overclock.net though. I've been browsing these hallowed pages for many years now, getting ideas, looking at how things fit, etc ever since I was looking for my CM Storm Trooper case. Before getting myself a Trooper I had a K350 (was too small for good air cooling for a SLi setup) then I went and got a CM Scout 2 (was a great case but was just a touch too small/awkward for what I wanted out of a case. Then I found the CM Storm Trooper, by chance when I walked into my local computer store and I've had it ever since. Originally I got the mesh model but I recently sprung for a cheap second one so I could get the window







(Postage and part price for the panel was over the price of buying a second whole case to get to where I am). Bonus of that though is I got a couple of spare HDD cages/other bits so now I'm rocking a triple front 120mm fan setup.

Thanks to JackYaz for telling me I should join up. Can I join the club?

*Current Pics:*


http://imgur.com/uyVLI

*Older Pics:*


http://imgur.com/sD4DI


*Build:*
*Case:* CM Storm Trooper (Now with window - YAY!)
*CPU:* Intel Core i7 3820 @ 4.2GHz
*RAM:* 32GB Patriot 1600MHz DDR3 (4 x 8GB)
*GPU1:* Gigabyte GTX670 OC 4GB
*GPU2:* Gigabyte GTX670 OC 4GB
*Mobo:* MSI X79A-GD65 (8D)
*PSU:* Corsair TX850

*Peripherals:*
*KB:* Corsair K95
*Mouse:* Corsair M95
*Controller:* Xbox 360 Wired Controller

*Cooling:*
*CPU:* Cooler Master Nepton 240M (with Noctua NF-P12 x 2)
*Case:*
- Cooler Master Sickleflow 120mm Blue LED fan (x 3)
- Cooler Master 140mm Black Stock fan (x 1)
*Fan Controller:* Bitfenix Recon

*Dust Protection:* Full kit of DEMCiflex Filters (for the mesh model, I'm now using a Corsair 540 front dust filter from DEMiflex to cover the whole front)).

P.S. Do we still fill out the form or is that not a thing anymore?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackYaz*
> 
> Are there CM reps on here or should I contact CM directly?


There are reps here, but I'm not sure which users are reps at the moment. I'll see if I can find one, and let you know.


----------



## JackYaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> There are reps here, but I'm not sure which users are reps at the moment. I'll see if I can find one, and let you know.


Cheers


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackYaz*
> 
> Cheers


Here you go:

CM Norumu
CM MIGUEL
CM-Patrick

There's also CM Phaedrus, but it looks like he's no longer a rep so I don't know if he'll be able to help you.


----------



## JackYaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> CM Norumu
> CM MIGUEL
> CM-Patrick
> 
> There's also CM Phaedrus, but it looks like he's no longer a rep so I don't know if he'll be able to help you.


Thanks, I've pinged them a PM


----------



## Miguell15ll

I i have seen a couple of pictures where the front painel light was blue.
I am working on my cm storm tropper case and i want a blue teme.
How can i change the light from red to blue?


----------



## JackYaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miguell15ll*
> 
> I i have seen a couple of pictures where the front painel light was blue.
> I am working on my cm storm tropper case and i want a blue teme.
> How can i change the light from red to blue?


You'll need to remove the LEDs from the fan controller board, and solder blue ones in its place. This image shows the layout of the board:


----------



## Fate84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackYaz*
> 
> You'll need to remove the LEDs from the fan controller board, and solder blue ones in its place. This image shows the layout of the board:


Hmm, doesn't look too difficult actually. I just need to find blue leds haha.


----------



## JackYaz

There's a few posts on here with the LEDs that are needed.

I used 3mm blue leds for the power, and SMD 1206 (3.2 x 1.6mm I think) for the fan leds.


----------



## writer21

Quick question... Can I use the x-dock port for a laptop hdd?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Quick question... Can I use the x-dock port for a laptop hdd?


Yes, as long as the drive fits. If I'm not mistaken then some drives are slightly thicker than others.


----------



## GRaFkiyv

Crucials MX200 and M4 vertically

http://flamber.ru/1165695978/photos/1439141631/


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRaFkiyv*
> 
> Crucials MX200 and M4 vertically
> 
> http://flamber.ru/1165695978/photos/1439141631/


What are those ports under the motherboard? They look like serial and parralel (com and LTP).


----------



## GRaFkiyv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> What are those ports under the motherboard? They look like serial and parralel (com and LTP).


USB 3.0 and power monitoring Zalman ZM-MFC2.


----------



## NeoCyrus

First-time builder here and I've bought myself a Storm Trooper case.

I've seen a number of users replace the LEDs on the control panel for different colours and I would like to do the same. However the links to the LEDs they've purchased do not match those bought by other users in current, voltage or size - which is making me hesitant.

I would really appreciate it if someone could advise me on the exact LEDs I should buy (including the fan controller LEDs) to put my mind at ease. The colour is bright green and needs to ship to the UK.

Thanks!


----------



## Darkhynde

So I am thinking about starting a new build. Ive always like the Stryker. Its been a few years since it was released. Do you guys know if CM has any intention of updating this case? Something like adding the newer I/O ports and changing the top of the case so that it can house the larger radiations with full push/pull by default so no mods would have to be made?


----------



## 4kallday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkhynde*
> 
> So I am thinking about starting a new build. Ive always like the Stryker. Its been a few years since it was released. Do you guys know if CM has any intention of updating this case? Something like adding the newer I/O ports and changing the top of the case so that it can house the larger radiations with full push/pull by default so no mods would have to be made?


I've not heard anything to confirm that. They've just released the mastercase for people looking for flexibility without any mods though


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoCyrus*
> 
> First-time builder here and I've bought myself a Storm Trooper case.
> I've seen a number of users replace the LEDs on the control panel for different colours and I would like to do the same. However the links to the LEDs they've purchased do not match those bought by other users in current, voltage or size - which is making me hesitant.
> I would really appreciate it if someone could advise me on the exact LEDs I should buy (including the fan controller LEDs) to put my mind at ease. The colour is bright green and needs to ship to the UK.
> Thanks!


Here is some information that may help you out. Just click on the link and then click on the Spoiler:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club/10100#post_21835457


----------



## Mikefrache

Hi Justinwebb!

Im building a Storm Trooper right now.
Very nice setup of leds you got here!
But wich on did you take on the site, the smooth ones or the regular?


----------



## StrangeStranger

Hey Guys,

It's been some time since I visited here, Im still building on my Trooper, but I dropped by to ask If any of you guys found a Solution to the blinking problem with non CM Fans and the Speed control. Or if anybody found any fans that work with the control unit. Im building a pure white LED Version. And the official CM fans are only red, green and blue. And my Corsair white led fans are quite loud on max setting, and blink like crazy below max settings dure to the voltagepulse(wich the trooper uses to regulate speed of the fan).

Hopefully somebody found something?!?!

Greets


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrangeStranger*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> It's been some time since I visited here, Im still building on my Trooper, but I dropped by to ask If any of you guys found a Solution to the blinking problem with non CM Fans and the Speed control. Or if anybody found any fans that work with the control unit. Im building a pure white LED Version. And the official CM fans are only red, green and blue. And my Corsair white led fans are quite loud on max setting, and blink like crazy below max settings dure to the voltagepulse(wich the trooper uses to regulate speed of the fan).
> 
> Hopefully somebody found something?!?!
> 
> Greets


The Stryker fans are white, even though they appear light blue in pictures. Just look for the Stryker fans. :thunb:

In other news, I got bored yesterday evening and put some car wax on part of my Stryker's top panel to see how it works out. I was actually amazed at the gloss I got out of it.


----------



## vinootje

Hey guys.

i bought like almost a year a go a 5Meter RGB 5050 led strip to make custom LED in my Storm trooper. took me 2 full days to cut, solder and wire them. it was more than just led inside the case. it was on top close to the handle. front. under the case, inside the case and the side vents of the case. the problem i had is when i want to take my Storm trooper apart i cant really. sidepanels are limited to take of since there is a wire attached to them. so some days my motherboard broke and i took out my led strip. right now im looking for some mods to do on my Storm trooper.

this thread is perfect for it but due the to much pages i cant really look to them all









do u guys have some simple mods? Where can i buy a cheap PSU cover?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinootje*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> i bought like almost a year a go a 5Meter RGB 5050 led strip to make custom LED in my Storm trooper. took me 2 full days to cut, solder and wire them. it was more than just led inside the case. it was on top close to the handle. front. under the case, inside the case and the side vents of the case. the problem i had is when i want to take my Storm trooper apart i cant really. sidepanels are limited to take of since there is a wire attached to them. so some days my motherboard broke and i took out my led strip. right now im looking for some mods to do on my Storm trooper.
> 
> this thread is perfect for it but due the to much pages i cant really look to them all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do u guys have some simple mods? *Where can i buy a cheap PSU cover?*


I don't know what they cost or what you're willing to pay, but look at the HAF PSU covers from CM. They're sometimes hard to get, but they work well in this case.

I'm afraid I can't give you any ideas on what to do regarding mods (except for the popular fan controller led swap), but remember that everybody has differrent taste. In the end I'd say it's best to use your imagination.









If you have any ideas though, feel free to share them here and we can tell you what we think or how to do it.


----------



## NeoCyrus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Here is some information that may help you out. Just click on the link and then click on the Spoiler:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club/10100#post_21835457


I've seen your guide (thanks for that) but you don't specify the voltage/amps of the 3mm/SMD LEDs. Does it matter? I really don't want to blow something on the board.


----------



## flintknapp3r

Hello guys! I'm new here. i have the following specs.

cm storm stryker
z68xp-ud3
i5 2500k OCd to 4.5GHZ
8gb ram
H100i
800w FSP PSU
Vapor x r9 280x

I need some help regarding GPU clearance, i'm upgrading to zotac 980ti amp extreme which is bigger by 7mm than the maximum clearance that the stryker has. anyone have the same issue before that can help me with a solution? as of now, im planniong to cut the 2nd row of the drive bay (i put the 1st drive cage on the optical drive place and the 2nd drive cage on the bottom.)

the zotac card will be arriving in the next 2-3 days, before i do any modding on the case i wanna know if there is any other alternate solution for this?
i really like the stryker and replacing it with another case is the last option.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## vinootje

How did this guys in the following video removed the whole HDD bays etc so its just open?


----------



## NeoCyrus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flintknapp3r*
> 
> Hello guys! I'm new here. i have the following specs.
> 
> cm storm stryker
> z68xp-ud3
> i5 2500k OCd to 4.5GHZ
> 8gb ram
> H100i
> 800w FSP PSU
> Vapor x r9 280x
> 
> I need some help regarding GPU clearance, i'm upgrading to zotac 980ti amp extreme which is bigger by 7mm than the maximum clearance that the stryker has. anyone have the same issue before that can help me with a solution? as of now, im planniong to cut the 2nd row of the drive bay (i put the 1st drive cage on the optical drive place and the 2nd drive cage on the bottom.)
> 
> the zotac card will be arriving in the next 2-3 days, before i do any modding on the case i wanna know if there is any other alternate solution for this?
> i really like the stryker and replacing it with another case is the last option.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Please let us know how you get on with this card. I'm looking to get the MSI 980TI Lightning which is 330mm, 8mm longer than maximum supported size!


----------



## GRaFkiyv

Lightpack 7 Clone 60LED temporary install

http://flamber.ru/1165695978/photos/1441152939/


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://flamber.ru/1165695978/photos/1441153030/
http://flamber.ru/1165695978/photos/1441153029/
http://flamber.ru/1165695978/photos/1441153135/


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRaFkiyv*
> 
> Lightpack 7 Clone 60LED temporary install
> 
> http://flamber.ru/1165695978/photos/1441152939/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://flamber.ru/1165695978/photos/1441153030/
> http://flamber.ru/1165695978/photos/1441153029/
> http://flamber.ru/1165695978/photos/1441153135/


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRaFkiyv*
> 
> Lightpack 7 Clone 60LED temporary install
> 
> http://flamber.ru/1165695978/photos/1441152939/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://flamber.ru/1165695978/photos/1441153030/
> http://flamber.ru/1165695978/photos/1441153029/
> http://flamber.ru/1165695978/photos/1441153135/


That's a nice mod, but I can't see myself doing that. The changing lights will be too distracting (for me at least).


----------



## writer21

Thanks Jkuhn for helping me out. I have another question.

Recently got my second 980ti MSI 6g card back from RMA so now I'm running sli. I liked this case so much and I like the MSI cards but the temps on stock volts are causing cards to throttle.

Any suggestions for fan setup? Looking to get a 3rd 120mm fan for the case in the front but don't know which to get. The stock fans seem bad. Looking to keep the white leds though.


----------



## 4kallday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Thanks Jkuhn for helping me out. I have another question.
> 
> Recently got my second 980ti MSI 6g card back from RMA so now I'm running sli. I liked this case so much and I like the MSI cards but the temps on stock volts are causing cards to throttle.
> 
> Any suggestions for fan setup? Looking to get a 3rd 120mm fan for the case in the front but don't know which to get. The stock fans seem bad. Looking to keep the white leds though.


My first suggestion would be to change the thermal paste on the cards to a high performance paste, as for fans, in my build I took apart the front drive cages and installed the 140mm fan that came with the case in the position shown to blow directly at the graphics cards, that helped somewhat.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Thanks Jkuhn for helping me out. I have another question.
> 
> Recently got my second 980ti MSI 6g card back from RMA so now I'm running sli. I liked this case so much and I like the MSI cards but the temps on stock volts are causing cards to throttle.
> 
> Any suggestions for fan setup? Looking to get a 3rd 120mm fan for the case in the front but don't know which to get. The stock fans seem bad. Looking to keep the white leds though.


First of all, I'd also say look at changing your TIM (as above). If you don't mind seeing extra fans ghetto-rigged, you can also put a fan diagonally below the end of the GPUs to force more cool air into the GPU intakes, which will also provide enough pressure to get the hot air out (thereby preventing re-using of already hot air).

I have a question though. Since you're running SLI, which card it throttling? is it the top one?

Oh, and regarding the stock fans, while many people replace them, I don't have any issues with them. Keep in mind though that I don't have a high-powered rig, so I have less heat to deal with.


----------



## 4kallday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> First of all, I'd also say look at changing your TIM (as above). If you don't mind seeing extra fans ghetto-rigged, you can also put a fan diagonally below the end of the GPUs to force more cool air into the GPU intakes, which will also provide enpough pressure to get the hot air out (thereby preventing re-using of already hot air).
> 
> I have a question though. Since you're running SLI, which card it throttling? is it the top one?
> 
> Oh, and regarding the stock fans, while many people replace them, I don't have any issues with them. Keep in mind though that I don't have a high-powered rig, so I have less heat to deal with.


It must be his top card, if it's the bottom card then he's got some serious issues.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4kallday*
> 
> It must be his top card, if it's the bottom card then he's got some serious issues.


I agree that it "must" be the top card (since the top one inherently has less breating space and it gets heat from the bottom one's pcb), I'm just asking to be 100% sure.


----------



## vinootje

Hey

i want to make my storm trooped stand more out than normal. i have ordered 5050 led strips to fit inside my case. but i want to do more.
i was thinking to make a psu cover but i dont have an acrylic bender









i was maybe thinking to take out all the mesh and repspray that but in what colour?
Maybe Nvidia Green? including PCI Slot covers


----------



## flintknapp3r

it seems my storm stryker can fit a bigger gpu card (329mm) after all. (just remove the drive cage)


----------



## NeoCyrus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flintknapp3r*
> 
> it seems my storm stryker can fit a bigger gpu card (329mm) after all. (just remove the drive cage)


That's great to hear. Can you take a picture at this sort of angle please?



I'm trying to work out if my card will be narrow enough (14cm) to fit inside the drive bay gap, ideally keeping drive bays in the lower thirds.


----------



## flintknapp3r

You can remove the drive cage and fit in on the upper slot (for optical drives) if the clearance is not enough.


----------



## Mega Man

1 no they are not ( they sell cm white fans )

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/stryker-120mm-white-led-fan/

2 there never will be a "solution"

the CM fan controller pulses power on and off you can either mod the LEDS to run off of a separate line of power on your fans or run the fans at full speed


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1 no they are not ( they sell cm white fans )
> 
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/stryker-120mm-white-led-fan/
> 
> 2 there never will be a "solution"
> 
> the CM fan controller pulses power on and off you can either mod the LEDS to run off of a separate line of power on your fans or run the fans at full speed


Was that regarding the question by @StrangeStranger's post? Looking at previous posts, it looks like that's what you responded to, but there are quite a few posts in between.


----------



## vinootje

Guys

how to properly spray paint the plastic clips that hold the window on the sidepanel?


http://imgur.com/x9gPx


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinootje*
> 
> Guys
> 
> how to properly spray paint the plastic clips that hold the window on the sidepanel?
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/x9gPx


I'd personally just go over them with a rattle can. It won't be very durable, but I don't see how you're going to go through the standard painting routine on those small clips.

By the way, the "tje" in your username seems a bit Dutch to me. Am I right, or wrong? I see you have posted a Dutch URL in the past, so I'll assume I'm right.


----------



## vinootje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> I'd personally just go over them with a rattle can. It won't be very durable, but I don't see how you're going to go through the standard painting routine on those small clips.
> 
> By the way, the "tje" in your username seems a bit Dutch to me. Am I right, or wrong? I see you have posted a Dutch URL in the past, so I'll assume I'm right.


haha ye im dutch

uuhm what do u mean with rattle can?

those metal parts ( all the mesh ) just got 3-4 layers of white and 2 -3 layers of clear coat.
Those plastic clips that hold the window are hard to paint. it took me many layers because the sides didnt get painted. i guess because i didnt sand them.


----------



## vinootje

oh btw anyone have sizes for PSU Cover so i can make a custom one out of plexiglas


----------



## vinootje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JA90*
> 
> No, everything is painted by an acrilic car paint.. More pics are ok??


How did u spray paint the plastic caps of the window. im struggling to get them a nice coat


----------



## Darkhynde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4kallday*
> 
> I've not heard anything to confirm that. They've just released the mastercase for people looking for flexibility without any mods though


I looked at the Master 5 Case and wasn't too terribly inspired by it. Would much rather have an updated Stryker/Trooper case.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinootje*
> 
> haha ye im dutch
> 
> *uuhm what do u mean with rattle can?*
> 
> those metal parts ( all the mesh ) just got 3-4 layers of white and 2 -3 layers of clear coat.
> Those plastic clips that hold the window are hard to paint. it took me many layers because the sides didnt get painted. i guess because i didnt sand them.


Spray can. The "rattle can" comes from the noise of the ball when you shake it before spraying.

Since you had trouble getting them painted proberly, I'd say put each one on a piece of steel wire. That should make the entire push pin accessable.


----------



## vinootje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Spray can. The "rattle can" comes from the noise of the ball when you shake it before spraying.
> 
> Since you had trouble getting them painted proberly, I'd say put each one on a piece of steel wire. That should make the entire push pin accessable.


i did it on a other way. i had a little container that i putted upside down. drilled some small holes so these pins can stand in there.

one thing do you know the sizes of those pins so i can check if any local wallmart has them? i sanded them to much and now the paint looks garbage ;P
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinootje*
> 
> How did u spray paint the plastic caps of the window. im struggling to get them a nice coat


Do u know the size of the pins so i can rebuy some new from a store?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinootje*
> 
> i did it on a other way. i had a little container that i putted upside down. drilled some small holes so these pins can stand in there.
> 
> one thing do you know the sizes of those pins so i can check if any local wallmart has them? i sanded them to much and now the paint looks garbage ;P
> Do u know the size of the pins so i can rebuy some new from a store?


That's a bit of a problem. I don't think you'll get those pins that easily, but maybe you can arrange to buy them from CM (assuming it's not too expensive to get them). I can meansure them at some point later today, but keep in mind it won't be super precise.


----------



## vinootje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> That's a bit of a problem. I don't think you'll get those pins that easily, but maybe you can arrange to buy them from CM (assuming it's not too expensive to get them). I can meansure them at some point later today, but keep in mind it won't be super precise.


the CM store doesnt sell those. i heard u can send cm a mail and they will send u some free but their response is super slow. im gonna take one of those plastic push pins i assume? (dont know the excact name in dutch and english) to the wallmart and look if they got some
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*


Check my album for updates images.
i checked the local wallmart and they dont sell them. my clips are painted white and are fine. when u close up to like 10-5 cm it looks less perfect but they are pretty good
i will be getting 2 more front covers that will be painted white and im trying to get 2x haf x psu cover (Should i keep those black or make them white?)


http://imgur.com/x9gPx


----------



## vinootje

Oops double post


----------



## JKuhn

I see you're going for an inverted Stryker look.









At least they don't look that bad. If you do contact CM though, I've heard that their support is very good. For example:

Some time ago someone on this thread broke his motherboard standoffs, and drilled them out (thereby ruining those holes in the motherbord tray). When he asked CM what to do, they sent him an entire new case for free (even though it was technically user abuse). They didn't even ask him to send the old case back. So even if it takes a while for them to respond, at least they won't treat you like dirt.


----------



## vinootje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> I see you're going for an inverted Stryker look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least they don't look that bad. If you do contact CM though, I've heard that their support is very good. For example:
> 
> Some time ago someone on this thread broke his motherboard standoffs, and drilled them out (thereby ruining those holes in the motherbord tray). When he asked CM what to do, they sent him an entire new case for free (even though it was technically user abuse). They didn't even ask him to send the old case back. So even if it takes a while for them to respond, at least they won't treat you like dirt.


Wow would never have expected that! i guess that wont happen always. you just have to have contact with the right person i guess.
i bought my storm trooper for 35 euro excluding shipping since it was slightly damaged (front panel is some indented in the chassis, because of that i cant take of my front panel)

if i had to buy a new one i would pick a Stryker but hey a storm strooper for just 35 euro's with a sidepanel i cant let that go








so my plans are.
- Painting front covers white (done)
- Painting top mesh white (done)
- painting left and right mesh white (done)
- Painting PCI Express slot brackets white (Done)
- Painting window push pins white (Done)
- Bought Gelid 2x6Pin and 1x24Pin White sleeved cable for 21 euro's (waiting for items)
- Bought 2Meter led strip RGB to fit in my PC
- Modded my storm trooper so my DVD player is more inside so it can be covered with a front cover (done)

BTW
how is the best to place a ledstrip inside of my storm trooper. i remember i had a ledstrip inside my case under the sides. but than i had the middle of the case not lighted. so im thinking to place the ledstrip on my side panel


----------



## vinootje

Hey guys
i got 2X Haf X PSU Cover but how to screw them in place ?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinootje*
> 
> Hey guys
> i got 2X Haf X PSU Cover but how to screw them in place ?


I'm not sure if the holes will line up (without drilling new holes), but I think you'll be fine. Just put them in and see if you find holes that line up (just above the cover).

EDIT: Regarding the led strip placement, I put one CCFL at the bottom of the case (between the PSU and side panel), and one just behind the drive cages. It lights my case up nicely, so you could consider that for your leds. You can also see if you can put one in between the 200mm fan and side panel (at the top). I'd do that, but my extra inverter burnt out.


----------



## vinootje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> I'm not sure if the holes will line up (without drilling new holes), but I think you'll be fine. Just put them in and see if you find holes that line up (just above the cover).
> 
> EDIT: Regarding the led strip placement, I put one CCFL at the bottom of the case (between the PSU and side panel), and one just behind the drive cages. It lights my case up nicely, so you could consider that for your leds. You can also see if you can put one in between the 200mm fan and side panel (at the top). I'd do that, but my extra inverter burnt out.


i remember when i did that with led strips before it didnt light up the middle of my case.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinootje*
> 
> i remember when i did that with led strips before it didnt light up the middle of my case.


Mine is lit up fairly well. There's a bit less light in the CPU area, but that's only a minor issue.

Although the white interior of the Stryker will undoubtedly help to spread the light more evenly, so I suppose that could be the reason for the difference between our cases (the black interior of the Trooper will require more light as it won't reflect as much light around the components).


----------



## 4kallday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinootje*
> 
> i remember when i did that with led strips before it didnt light up the middle of my case.


Then you may want to try to two metre led cables that NZXT does, that's what I use in mine and it's super bright.


----------



## switchridex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *switchridex*
> 
> It's my first pc where I attempted water cooling
> 
> I7 4770k
> Asus Hero VI
> 8 gigs ballistix sport
> 780gtx


Updated my loop....moved the 360 to the roof, and added a second res to have a better drain port, and put the hdd cages back in since my rad was moved..also switched to LED sp120's







and a picture of my SS when i first got it haha...ew


----------



## Mega Man

amazing how much your tastes change isnt it ?

the SS is a great nas case too !


----------



## FriendKiller96

Hello! I was wondering if there was a way to mount fans on the sides of the HDD cages. so I can have more intake fans (I currently have none o.o)
I don't want the HDD wires to be put into the case so I would prefer the drive cages to be the way they currently are.

Sorry if this is worded weird o-o

If there isn't a way to do this, would there be any way for an alternative?


----------



## vinootje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FriendKiller96*
> 
> Hello! I was wondering if there was a way to mount fans on the sides of the HDD cages. so I can have more intake fans (I currently have none o.o)
> I don't want the HDD wires to be put into the case so I would prefer the drive cages to be the way they currently are.
> 
> Sorry if this is worded weird o-o
> 
> If there isn't a way to do this, would there be any way for an alternative?


i had the same like u. but i changed them anyway since than the 2 fans on the front are providing some air as intakes. right now in your setup it gets fresh air but pushes it out of the case through the other side panel. HDD dont get that hot like your other components. if u cable manage the wires u cant even see there is a HDD


----------



## FriendKiller96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinootje*
> 
> i had the same like u. but i changed them anyway since than the 2 fans on the front are providing some air as intakes. right now in your setup it gets fresh air but pushes it out of the case through the other side panel. HDD dont get that hot like your other components. if u cable manage the wires u cant even see there is a HDD


So there is no way to mount fans on it is what you are saying? :c


----------



## 4kallday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FriendKiller96*
> 
> So there is no way to mount fans on it is what you are saying? :c


Not unless you make some sort of custom bracket for it


----------



## vinootje

My old setup :

Intel i5 4440, MSI H81M P33, 2x4GB DDR3 1333MHz, Coolermaster G550M, Club 3d Royalking R9 290, Sythe big shuriken rev 2b, Coolermaster Storm trooper, WD Blue 10 ezex



http://imgur.com/qS7o5


new setup:

Intel i5 4440, Asrock B85 Fatal1ty, 4x4GB DDR3 1333MHz, Coolermaster G550M, EVGA GTX 970 ACX 2.0, Sythe big shuriken rev 2b, Coolermaster Storm trooper, WD Blue 10 ezex



http://imgur.com/WOE2W


----------



## Bleach46

This is my Trooper ROG Beast PC Case


----------



## Bleach46




----------



## Bleach46




----------



## Bleach46




----------



## skynet2k8

I'm finally done upgrading my computer I put all I can fit inside of it thinking about upgrading my video cards any suggestions?


ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2588695/width/350/height/700[/IMG]
[/SPOILER]


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Tsunami65

Hi, I like your setup with the rad between the graphics card and the CPU block.
I am about to watercool my PC soon and am thinking along the same lines.
Mind if I ask what radiator you used on the back? (between the GPU and the CPU).
Thanks,

Dave


----------



## skynet2k8

Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper Slim Profile Single 120mm Radiator


----------



## Tsunami65

haha, exactly the one I was thinking of using!


----------



## agung79

you can put max 55mm thick n 140 rad back there.







but position have to be like that...

but now.. no more stryker look...


----------



## cyberlando

Anyone know if there will be a usb3.1 kit to replace the current 3.0 ports on the front of the case? Like a small pcb to replace the current usb one there now......it would be such a shame to see such a nice case not get this


----------



## 4kallday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberlando*
> 
> Anyone know if there will be a usb3.1 kit to replace the current 3.0 ports on the front of the case? Like a small pcb to replace the current usb one there now......it would be such a shame to see such a nice case not get this


I think you'd be best off emailing coolermaster, definitely post any info you can get here though, I'd like to know for sure.


----------



## Tsunami65

Somewhere in there there is a case...


----------



## cyberlando

Just about to ask but found this can't wait for the reply!

http://community.coolermaster.com/index.php/topic/13626-cm-strykertrooper-case-request/?p=122827#entry122827


----------



## Mega Man

I hate to say this but 3.1 is barely adopted. I doubt it


----------



## maverick1998

Just posting some pictures of my case to get in the club! Here are my specs and pictures!
Case: Cooler Master Storm Stryker
PSU: EVGA 750G2
CPU: Intel i7-4790k OC to 5.0 GHz
CPU cooler: Corsair H110i GTX
GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 780 ti Classified
RAM: EVGA SuperSC 4GBx4 DDR3-2400 (PC3-19200) CL11
Mobo: Asus Z97-AR
HDD: Samsung 850 EVO 250 GB and two WD Blue 1 TB
OS: Windows 10
The lights on it are full RGB and I have different ones for the case body and the top section.







I am thinking of adding a PSU cover. If you guys have any suggestions on anything let me know! Thanks!


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maverick1998*
> 
> Just posting some pictures of my case to get in the club! Here are my specs and pictures!
> Case: Cooler Master Storm Stryker
> PSU: EVGA 750G2
> CPU: Intel i7-4790k OC to 5.0 GHz
> CPU cooler: Corsair H110i GTX
> GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 780 ti Classified
> RAM: EVGA SuperSC 4GBx4 DDR3-2400 (PC3-19200) CL11
> Mobo: Asus Z97-AR
> HDD: Samsung 850 EVO 250 GB and two WD Blue 1 TB
> OS: Windows 10
> The lights on it are full RGB and I have different ones for the case body and the top section.
> _snip_
> I am thinking of adding a PSU cover. If you guys have any suggestions on anything let me know! Thanks!


First of all, welcome to OCN and the Trooper/Stryker club.









I think you got pretty lucky there, with that 5 GHz 4790K. If I'm not mistaken then most top out at 4.7 or 4.8.

On to suggestions, the cable management has room for improvement (although getting a clean look takes a lot of practice and re-doing). I'd also personally have one colour scheme throughout the case but that's just personal preference.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maverick1998*
> 
> Just posting some pictures of my case to get in the club! Here are my specs and pictures!
> 
> The lights on it are full RGB and I have different ones for the case body and the top section.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking of adding a PSU cover. If you guys have any suggestions on anything let me know! Thanks!


Welcome to one of the best clubs on this site! My suggestions will be below.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> On to suggestions, the cable management has room for improvement (although getting a clean look takes a lot of practice and re-doing). I'd also personally have one colour scheme throughout the case but that's just personal preference.


I agree with my friend JKuhn about cable management. Like he said this is something that will take time and a bit of re-doing to be done well. I'll post a pic or two to give you some ideas.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Old pic with my previous components, but it will still help you out.
See at the connections at the bottom of the motherboard. I routed those cables behind the motherboard. The motherboard standoffs allow enough room to put cables between the motherboard and the metal wall that supports the board.
Now I know that my power cables going to graphics cards and motherboard don't particularly look great, but they do hide most of my SATA connections. If you can, try to route SATA cables from hard drives to the backside where cable jungle is (going through the holes in the hard drive cage brackets helped me) and finally through the vertical rubber grommet hole to the motherboard. Then, install your power cables to graphics cards and hopefully these power cables will hide your SATA connections/cables.
Cables coming from power supply can be a big pain to make look decent, can be done but takes time. In my opinion, the best option here is to go with a PSU cover which you are already considering on doing.

I believe you said you have RGB LEDs installed in your case. That's cool. I used to have the NZXT Hue RGB LED controller and it could change colors. I did like it very much, but eventually decided to do away with it in favor of having more room to go liquid cooling. Plus, I usually kept it on one color, green, anyways.
Most people generally go with one or maybe two colors. So far, my build has had a green & white theme, but I am very slowly working on changing it to have a green, purple, and white theme.
JKuhn said it best, it's just personal preference.


----------



## Tsunami65

I don't suppose it's still possible to still get the windowed side panel for the black version of this great case? As I'm adding a watercooling loop to mine very soon, I really would like it to be visible.
Maybe someone has one they'd like to sell (OK, not very likely, but if you don't ask...)

Dave


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsunami65*
> 
> I don't suppose it's still possible to still get the windowed side panel for the black version of this great case? As I'm adding a watercooling loop to mine very soon, I really would like it to be visible.
> Maybe someone has one they'd like to sell (OK, not very likely, but if you don't ask...)
> 
> Dave


Try the CM store. They should have it (the Trooper windowed side panel). And just a friendly warning, you're not allowed to advertise/ask to buy/ask for freebees in the forums. You're only allowed to do that in the marketplace, once you have enough rep to unlock it.


----------



## cyberlando

I really wanna see this happen........hopefully they also make a pice addin card that i can connect it to lol


----------



## Tsunami65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Try the CM store. They should have it (the Trooper windowed side panel). And just a friendly warning, you're not allowed to advertise/ask to buy/ask for freebees in the forums. You're only allowed to do that in the marketplace, once you have enough rep to unlock it.


Thanks for the friendly warning, wasn't aware of that








Thanks also for the tip on the CM store, unfortunately, the windowed side is out of stock in the European and US stores.
Have added itt o my wishlist so fingers crossed.

Dave


----------



## maverick1998

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Welcome to one of the best clubs on this site! My suggestions will be below.
> I agree with my friend JKuhn about cable management. Like he said this is something that will take time and a bit of re-doing to be done well. I'll post a pic or two to give you some ideas.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old pic with my previous components, but it will still help you out.
> See at the connections at the bottom of the motherboard. I routed those cables behind the motherboard. The motherboard standoffs allow enough room to put cables between the motherboard and the metal wall that supports the board.
> Now I know that my power cables going to graphics cards and motherboard don't particularly look great, but they do hide most of my SATA connections. If you can, try to route SATA cables from hard drives to the backside where cable jungle is (going through the holes in the hard drive cage brackets helped me) and finally through the vertical rubber grommet hole to the motherboard. Then, install your power cables to graphics cards and hopefully these power cables will hide your SATA connections/cables.
> Cables coming from power supply can be a big pain to make look decent, can be done but takes time. In my opinion, the best option here is to go with a PSU cover which you are already considering on doing.
> 
> I believe you said you have RGB LEDs installed in your case. That's cool. I used to have the NZXT Hue RGB LED controller and it could change colors. I did like it very much, but eventually decided to do away with it in favor of having more room to go liquid cooling. Plus, I usually kept it on one color, green, anyways.
> Most people generally go with one or maybe two colors. So far, my build has had a green & white theme, but I am very slowly working on changing it to have a green, purple, and white theme.
> JKuhn said it best, it's just personal preference.


Thanks for your input! I took it to heart and spent alot of time trying to get the cables just right. Your advice was really helpful, here is the updated photo. Also, the reason i have RGB lights is because i like ot have the fluidity to change should I feel like it. My mouse and keyboard and all RGB also and so I can change them together. Not for everyone but I enjoy having he ability to change even though I often keep them the same.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maverick1998*
> 
> Thanks for your input! I took it to heart and spent alot of time trying to get the cables just right. Your advice was really helpful, here is the updated photo. Also, the reason i have RGB lights is because i like ot have the fluidity to change should I feel like it. My mouse and keyboard and all RGB also and so I can change them together. Not for everyone but I enjoy having he ability to change even though I often keep them the same.


Looking good.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maverick1998*
> 
> Thanks for your input! I took it to heart and spent alot of time trying to get the cables just right. Your advice was really helpful, here is the updated photo. Also, the reason i have RGB lights is because i like ot have the fluidity to change should I feel like it. My mouse and keyboard and all RGB also and so I can change them together. Not for everyone but I enjoy having he ability to change even though I often keep them the same.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


WOW! That looks Great! Better than mine, lol.
Glad to help you out.


----------



## maverick1998

Hello All!. i just Wanted to show you guys my new mod. I didnt really like the look of my case with a disk drive instead of full mesh, so i created a mod so i can have both. Ive seen pictures before of mods where the drive is set further back and all you have to do is remove the front panel when in use, but I tend to lose things so I decided to come up with a new solution. I decided to make a cd drive that when it opens, the front panel opens with it. Here are the Pictures
This is not my picture, but my case looked akin to this with the pissing top front panel and disk drive.

My first step was to determine where my butoon was on my disk drive and drill a corresponding hole in a mesh panel

I measured about how far off the panel should sit from the drive and found a piece of something of a corresponding size that would work as a button. I used part of a dry wall anchor and superglued it on to the real button in correspondence with the previously drilled hole (i did a bad paintjob, ignore it here)

My next step was to make sure the front panel could be pushed easily in and out of the front of the case by the cd drive. I started by drilling the notches off of the side of it

I then used a heat gun to bend the sides of the panel in slightly so that there would be no resistence to opening and closing(dont worry it still looks right in front)

The next step was finding some way to mount the front panel to the tray part of the drive only. I had some unused heatsinks around, so i decided to glue the heatsinks to the tray and glue the panel to the heatsinks. This allowed the front panel to be on there very securely (I used superglue. I tried tacky and hot glue and neither worked, they were to flexible)

After this I had to make a new hole to mount this with. It was hard to tell exactly where the new hole had to be, so i drilled one hole and widened it as need be.

After this, i mounted the drive, plugged everything in where it needed to go, and I was good to go! Here are images of the final thing. (The paint isnt perfect as i accidently used matte black instead of glossy, but I can fix that without a problem)
As you can see, the front of my case looks normal, nothing out of the ordinary


Except if you look closer, theres a tiny button!

And if you hit the button, the thing magically opens!




The only downside to this is you either have to use software or reach under and poke the long thing to make the thing close.

Thanks for your continued support!


----------



## Mega Man

Congrats and good job. I was thinking of doing something like this. You can also wire in a new switch instead


----------



## JKuhn

@maverick1998

That mod was actually covered quite a few years ago in the South African version of PCFormat (which no lo longer exists). It's a nice mod to do, but I won't be able to get myself to do that to my case.


----------



## maverick1998

Oh apologies, I did not know that. Didn't intend to repeat something people already knew about. Just trying to be helpful


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maverick1998*
> 
> Oh apologies, I did not know that. Didn't intend to repeat something people already knew about. Just trying to be helpful


Nah, I don't know of anyone here on OCN that did it before you. I just mentioned that I saw a tutorial for it some years ago in a local magazine. It's always good to see people get creative with their rigs.


----------



## Tsunami65

Hi, I have just spent the last weekend building a watercooling loop into my Trooper, so thought you guys might appreciate a few photos











http://imgur.com/fousx


I have gone with the best components I could afford, and taken a lot of time over planning the loop, but as you can see, the best laid plans of mice etc.
So, it's not a thing of beauty, but it does work well.

Dave


----------



## baby6packs

My last post 1st of September 2013 are using Stryker, but I'm still using stryker today ^^.
Here is some upgrade for my stryker.










Cheers!


----------



## jura11

Hi guys

I've bought used CM Storm Trooper and this has come without the HDD brackets,which I've not seen when I've bought as has been in packaging etc.(wish I've check content and don't trust seller)
I've check EU CM store,but there are only 2 available which is not enough for me,I will need at least 6(8 will be prefect),but here is my question,not sure if those will work too in CM Storm Trooper

http://www.cmstore.eu/case/cm-690/cm-690-iii/cm-690-iii-hdd-ssd-bracket/

Or which ones will work in CM Storm Trooper

Thanks in advance for any help,Jura


----------



## Mega Man

Those look like they will work


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> I've bought used CM Storm Trooper and this has come without the HDD brackets,which I've not seen when I've bought as has been in packaging etc.(wish I've check content and don't trust seller)
> I've check EU CM store,but there are only 2 available which is not enough for me,I will need at least 6(8 will be prefect),but here is my question,not sure if those will work too in CM Storm Trooper
> 
> http://www.cmstore.eu/case/cm-690/cm-690-iii/cm-690-iii-hdd-ssd-bracket/
> 
> Or which ones will work in CM Storm Trooper
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help,Jura


Do yu mean you need 6 or 8 pairs, or individual brackets? And did you make sure that the ones in the store aren't in pairs (therefore 4 brackets)? That way you can at least buy some of them now, and ghetto-rig the remaining drives until you can buy more.

It sucks to not get everything though. I bought mine open (no box) but I got everything. You did look in the tool tray, right?


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Do yu mean you need 6 or 8 pairs, or individual brackets? And did you make sure that the ones in the store aren't in pairs (therefore 4 brackets)? That way you can at least buy some of them now, and ghetto-rig the remaining drives until you can buy more.
> 
> It sucks to not get everything though. I bought mine open (no box) but I got everything. You did look in the tool tray, right?


Hi there

Sadly my CM come without the any HDD bracket or how you call it,I've check everything,tool box is empty too,I've few spare parts from HAF cases too which can help with this,but no HDD bracket means I can't put any HDD inside.

Yes I mean individual HDD brackets,ordered today and hopefully they will be here in couple days

Agree it sucks but hopefully everything will be ok now and I can start to build.

Just I need to decide on few bits,this PC is more for my brother than me,I will be building mine in couple of months,just need to raise more funds.

Thanks,Jura


----------



## hanter

Hi,

I recently ordered a Storm Stryker and an MSI 980 Ti Lightning, only to realize now that the Stryker supposedly supports a maximum GPU length of 322 mm whereas the GPU is 330mm long. The items are still on their way so I have not been able to check it physically.

Does anyone know if and how I might still be able to fit in the GPU? Or will I have to get a different case









Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mega Man

I don't know of a gpu the Stryker can't fit. Worst case remove the gpu cage.

I own 7970s 290Xs and 295x2s and the Stryker fits quad fire np


----------



## hanter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I don't know of a gpu the Stryker can't fit. Worst case remove the gpu cage.
> 
> I own 7970s 290Xs and 295x2s and the Stryker fits quad fire np


Hi, thanks for replying! I googled the lengths of the cards you have and they all are well below 310mm, but my card is 330mm which exceeds the Storm Stryker's specifications (which are 322mm).

Does anyone know if removing the hard drive cage might work or something?


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hanter*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I recently ordered a Storm Stryker and an MSI 980 Ti Lightning, only to realize now that the Stryker supposedly supports a maximum GPU length of 322 mm whereas the GPU is 330mm long. The items are still on their way so I have not been able to check it physically.
> 
> Does anyone know if and how I might still be able to fit in the GPU? Or will I have to get a different case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi there

Not sure,but looks like 980TI should fit CM Storm Stryker when I'm looking on this build over on pcpartpicker

https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/builds/by_part/cooler-master-case-sgc5000wkwn1

Please have look on this and hope this helps there









Thanks,Jura


----------



## hanter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> Not sure,but looks like 980TI should fit CM Storm Stryker when I'm looking on this build over on pcpartpicker
> 
> https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/builds/by_part/cooler-master-case-sgc5000wkwn1
> 
> Please have look on this and hope this helps there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,Jura


Hey, thanks for your suggestion! I took a glance at pcpartpicker... it seems like most of them built it with GPUs that were all less than 330mm long. In fact, pcpartpicker doesn't list the GPU that I have (the MSI 980ti Lightning), so I'm still not sure :/

Thanks for your help though!


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hanter*
> 
> Hey, thanks for your suggestion! I took a glance at pcpartpicker... it seems like most of them built it with GPUs that were all less than 330mm long. In fact, pcpartpicker doesn't list the GPU that I have (the MSI 980ti Lightning), so I'm still not sure :/
> 
> Thanks for your help though!


Hi there

Have look on this thread/build

https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/b/HhXH99#partlist

He is using MSI 980ti and case he have CM Storm Trooper

Hope this helps,Jura


----------



## hanter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> Have look on this thread/build
> 
> https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/b/HhXH99#partlist
> 
> He is using MSI 980ti and case he have CM Storm Trooper
> 
> Hope this helps,Jura


Thanks - but that's using the MSI 980 Ti Gaming 6G, which is a different version of the GPU (it's also much shorter at 282mm). What I'm getting is the MSI 980 Ti Lightning, which is a very very recent model (and its 330mm long). I bought it assuming that something as large as the Storm Stryker should not have any problem at all. Should have checked in advance - rookie mistake!


----------



## hanter

Here's the product description of my GPU:

http://www.msi.com/product/vga/GTX-980Ti-LIGHTNING-LE.html#hero-specification


----------



## hanter

Oops wrong one.

It's this one:

http://www.msi.com/product/vga/GTX-980Ti-LIGHTNING.html#hero-overview


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hanter*
> 
> Thanks - but that's using the MSI 980 Ti Gaming 6G, which is a different version of the GPU (it's also much shorter at 282mm). What I'm getting is the MSI 980 Ti Lightning, which is a very very recent model (and its 330mm long). I bought it assuming that something as large as the Storm Stryker should not have any problem at all. Should have checked in advance - rookie mistake!


Hi there

Sorry about that,I didn't realize which MSI 980Ti you have,but still I would say will fit if you will remove one HDD cage/tray,its very simple job to remove and then you should would be able fit that card

But this will depends how many HDD you want to use,in my case I'm using 2 SSD(one is with W7 and second one is Yosemite) and 6 normal HDD,GPU I've used previously R9 290 TRI-X OC,but now I will be using older card for now as this PC is more for my brother than for me

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hanter*
> 
> Oops wrong one.
> 
> It's this one:
> 
> http://www.msi.com/product/vga/GTX-980Ti-LIGHTNING.html#hero-overview












As above I would remove one cage if you will be using less than 3 HDD and still you will have space for SSD

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## hanter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As above I would remove one cage if you will be using less than 3 HDD and still you will have space for SSD
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura


Yup I'm only using 1 HDD and 1 SSD at the moment. Thanks for your suggestion! I was wondering if removing one of the hard drive cages would work. I will probably have to try it out myself when my stuff arrive.

Has anyone tried this and made it work with an oversized GPU? Thanks!


----------



## Mega Man

i told you i did.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I don't know of a gpu the Stryker can't fit. _Worst case remove the gpu cage._
> 
> I own 7970s 290Xs and 295x2s and the Stryker fits quad fire np


i dont know how many times you want us to state the same thing

you can
1 change the hdd cage from side entry to front entry

2 remove it


----------



## flintknapp3r

i have a zotac 980ti which is 329mm long, if you're not using any optical drive and you wanna fix the other drive cage, you can fix at the top. like what i did for mine







hope this helps.


----------



## Fate84

I figured I would finally post pics of my rig. I'll be switching to water cooling shortly, just trying pick out the proper parts etc, especially since I want to go with acrylic tubing that has a polished look to it. Almost like metal piping would if polished.

Let me know what you guys think!

Cooler Master Storm Trooper Case
Intel i7 4770k oc'd to 4.0Ghz
Asus Z87-A Motherboard
Corsair Dominator Series 2x8Gb DDR3
DUAL Evga 980ti Superclocked 6/Gb cards
Corsair AX1500i PSU w/ white cabling
1Tb Western Digital HDD
Samsung EVO 250Gb SSD
Samsung EVO 120Gb SSD
Windows 10


----------



## Mega Man

Look great

I am still digging the Stryker for use as a nas with freenas.

Works great!

I want to mod another psu and mobo (matx mobo using mitx tray) into it so that it can also house my router. If I can do it. It will be epic


----------



## Dry Bonez

Hey Strykers whats up,been a long time since i visited here, i have a tiny problem. I am considering getting another case, leaning towards the Corsair 760t for one reason only, i want that huge side window. All my components will fit (see rig) and it will be an easy transition. My question is, is it worth it? I have had my Stryker for 2 years now and i love it dont get me wrong, but that huge window is so appealing to me. For those who say i can do it myself, i dont know how to mod so please dont mention it. Although i would be willing to pay someone to do me a side panel like that


----------



## jura11

Bit of update:

Cages received and I've been surprised when I've tried install all 8 cages,looks like I can only run 6 3.5" HDD which is not enough for me as I've 7 normal HDD,but managed to fit extra HDD where should be ODD
Fitting all of this has been just breeze as I would expect from Coolermaster although there are few bits which I would change like adding tooless for ODD,current spec is as follows,which is only as temporary and will be changed during the few weeks

MB: Gigabyte X58A UD3R Rev. 1.0
CPU: i7 920 D0(currently OC to 4.1GHz at 1.29v),but I will be changing again to X5670
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i with Noctua NF-F12
GPU: HD4890(this is temporary GPU when my GPU comes and I will be running two different GPU as Sapphire R9 290 TRI-X OC and GTX 780 6GB,this card will be used for CUDA)
HDD:there are 7 3TB (still I'm waiting on the two Samsung 850 EVO)
PSU: no name modular 950W(this will be changed to Corsair RM1000)

Fans they I will change to Noctua NF-F12,they're don't look best,but who cares about how they look,but if you are like quietness,then I would recommend them..And about stock H100i fans,they're noisy in quiet mode and in performance mode,they sounds like jet fighter take off,they're quiet when you run them in 500-600RPM,above that they're noisy and new Noctua fans they are very quiet,at 1400RPM they're sounds like Corsairs at 500-600RPM

Pictures I will add when everything I will receive which should be I think soon

Thanks,Jura


----------



## ThisMaySting

Hi everyone! Despite having my Storm Trooper for about four or five years now, I haven't submitted (until about five minutes ago) a request to join this club. My Trooper was always just stock with no modifications and I always had an all in one cooler in it, ergo I never really thought that my build was something worthy of this club.

My last post on this site alone was probably two years ago roughly, and I wanted to come back with something that I felt proud of and something I thought was pretty cool, there are a TON of builds out there that make this look straight amateur, and well right so, this is after all my first custom water loop ever, but the fact that the only modifications made to my Trooper were literally ten 1/8" drill holes is absolutely amazing to me, that is, on behalf of this case!

My build:

Cooler Master Storm Trooper
Pentium I7-5820K
MSI X99A SLI Krait Edition Motherboard
32GB (4x8) Mushkin Blackline Enhanced RAM
EVGA NVidia GTX 970 FTW Edition
OCZ Vertex 4 240GB SSD
Samsung 850 PRO 512GB SSD
Western Digital Caviar Blue 750GB 7200 RPM HDD
Corsair HX-850 PSU
Lamptron FC-8 Fan Controller
2 x 240mm x 80mm (thick) Alphacool Nexxus Monsta Radiators
EK Supremacy EVO CPU water block
Aquacomputer Aqualis 150ml reservoir
Swiftech MCP-655 PWM pump
6 x 7/16" x 5/8" EK straight white compression fittings
2 x 7/16" x 5/8" EK straight white compression fittings
10 x (yes, 10) Corsair SP-120 fans
1 Cooler Master (stock with case) 120mm case fan (soon to be replaced with the final SP-120, making the final count "11")

The cable management side of things needs a little loving. With this build, mounting the SSDs and even the HDD on the management side of the case, I basically tripled the amount of wiring I had from my previous build and cut my management area by about 1/3. As it was the last course of business, I was just getting it done to the point where I knew the side panel would fit comfortably.

My pride in this, and much to my pleasant surprise with the Storm Trooper, was the fact that I could pull this off with nothing more than ten drill holes. I fabricated some 90 degree steel mounts (4 were used, 2 top, 2 bottom) to use to mount the front radiator, that's obviously 4 holes.

Mounting the reservoir decouplers, that was another four holes. Finally, I mounted two white cold cathode lights, one up top, and one in the side pillar. The one up top I used holes which were already in the case, the pillar I drilled.

Future plans include a second GTX 970, liquid cooling on both of them, and a slim 240mm in the top of the case as I used to have with the all in one coolers. For now, I am more than extremely pleased with this build. The temperatures on every core and of course the "CPU package" have all dropped ten degrees over the H100i and the H110 I had, easily.

The build was an absolute BLAST and I learned a lot along the way. All in all I planned my work and then worked my plan, everything went exactly the way I planned and envisioned it, which is very very rare for my projects!

Without further ado, here are the pictures:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## 4kallday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> Hi everyone! Despite having my Storm Trooper for about four or five years now, I haven't submitted (until about five minutes ago) a request to join this club. My Trooper was always just stock with no modifications and I always had an all in one cooler in it, ergo I never really thought that my build was something worthy of this club.
> 
> My last post on this site alone was probably two years ago roughly, and I wanted to come back with something that I felt proud of and something I thought was pretty cool, there are a TON of builds out there that make this look straight amateur, and well right so, this is after all my first custom water loop ever, but the fact that the only modifications made to my Trooper were literally ten 1/8" drill holes is absolutely amazing to me, that is, on behalf of this case!
> 
> My build:
> 
> Cooler Master Storm Trooper
> Pentium I7-5820K
> MSI X99A SLI Krait Edition Motherboard
> 32GB (4x8) Mushkin Blackline Enhanced RAM
> EVGA NVidia GTX 970 FTW Edition
> OCZ Vertex 4 240GB SSD
> Samsung 850 PRO 512GB SSD
> Western Digital Caviar Blue 750GB 7200 RPM HDD
> Corsair HX-850 PSU
> Lamptron FC-8 Fan Controller
> 2 x 240mm x 80mm (thick) Alphacool Nexxus Monsta Radiators
> EK Supremacy EVO CPU water block
> Aquacomputer Aqualis 150ml reservoir
> Swiftech MCP-655 PWM pump
> 6 x 7/16" x 5/8" EK straight white compression fittings
> 2 x 7/16" x 5/8" EK straight white compression fittings
> 10 x (yes, 10) Corsair SP-120 fans
> 1 Cooler Master (stock with case) 120mm case fan (soon to be replaced with the final SP-120, making the final count "11")
> 
> The cable management side of things needs a little loving. With this build, mounting the SSDs and even the HDD on the management side of the case, I basically tripled the amount of wiring I had from my previous build and cut my management area by about 1/3. As it was the last course of business, I was just getting it done to the point where I knew the side panel would fit comfortably.
> 
> My pride in this, and much to my pleasant surprise with the Storm Trooper, was the fact that I could pull this off with nothing more than ten drill holes. I fabricated some 90 degree steel mounts (4 were used, 2 top, 2 bottom) to use to mount the front radiator, that's obviously 4 holes.
> 
> Mounting the reservoir decouplers, that was another four holes. Finally, I mounted two white cold cathode lights, one up top, and one in the side pillar. The one up top I used holes which were already in the case, the pillar I drilled.
> 
> Future plans include a second GTX 970, liquid cooling on both of them, and a slim 240mm in the top of the case as I used to have with the all in one coolers. For now, I am more than extremely pleased with this build. The temperatures on every core and of course the "CPU package" have all dropped ten degrees over the H100i and the H110 I had, easily.
> 
> The build was an absolute BLAST and I learned a lot along the way. All in all I planned my work and then worked my plan, everything went exactly the way I planned and envisioned it, which is very very rare for my projects!


I've never understood people watercooling their cpu and not their gpu, wouldn't watercooling your gpu result in a much higher performance payoff?


----------



## ThisMaySting

Just to let you know, you put your reply inside the actual quote so I thought you just quoted me as a reply, it was confusing for a second...

Yes, as I typed in future plans, I will be purchasing another GTX 970 to run in SLI and I will be putting both under liquid as well. For the budget I had to work with, this is what I could afford at the time. If you'd like to send me money for my future plans right now, I would more than oblige!









On a side note, when gaming I never see my GPU rise above 50 degrees Celsius as it is, I know two in SLI with the cards being so close may affect this, and I do really want to have both cards under water, but my main concern and priority when I put this build together was the CPU first, GPU(s) later. Sorry if my build disappointed you in any way...


----------



## Mega Man

why waste the money on a 970? as someone i used to quote said "if i am to puchase a new GPU all its memory must run at a decent speed.

at least get some 980s or even better a fury !


----------



## JKuhn

@ThisMaySting

Welcome to the club. In the future though, please put large amounts of pictures in a spoiler. It gets a bit hard to scroll through posts that you've already seen if they're that long.

Also, @Mega Man has a point about the VRAM. In the end though, it's your rig and you're the one who'll have to decide what to buy. I remember how people bashed me for playing games triple-screen on a GT640, but it worked for me.


----------



## ThisMaySting

At work right now, can't type much. The concerns are definitely appreciated and noted, but again this summer the money I had to work with when I ordered everything, a little over a month ago now. I will embellish a little more later...


----------



## ThisMaySting

Ok, first things last... I edited my post and included the spoiler for the pictures, sorry about that, all fixed now.

As far as the 970, well, I previously had the GTX 670 FTW by EVGA and honesty I used to crush 680 benchmarks, now granted I flashed the BIOS and overvolted the card itself, and raised the fan speed to be able to hit 100% if needed, but still, that card was absolutely fantastic.

My mistake was not researching the 970 enough, not nearly enough, before I chose to go with it over the 980. I just "assumed" that the 970 would be a repeat of the 670 and honestly I was wrong. I had problems and still continue to have minor problems with this card since I purchased it. It is stuff I can live with for now, but I am considering selling it to someone locally who needs an upgrade and put whatever I get for it towards a 980. I don't think I will be going with EVGA again either, not dissing them, but honestly, their customer support department leaves a lot to be desired in "knowledge"...

I found out about the VRAM and all the BS that went with it only after purchasing it, and even then it sat for a month while I waited for my cooling supplies to come in and I didn't notice any of this stuff, nor did I start to research it until after I had installed it. My bad all day long, my mistake 100%, you live, you learn. If NVidia hadn't hacked the memory on the 970 cards, I would be willing to bet they would be damn close to on par with the 980, now that I have done the research I honestly feel it was done on purpose, and the fact that they hid it from their customer base, well, I think it's a ****ty move, but I can't gripe because had I researched BEFORE I bought it I would have gone with a 980 from the get go (and there was PLENTY of information about the memory "issue" out in the public domain of the internet at the time I was looking at and purchasing this card....)

You're right though, Mega Man, (and how have you been by the way, it's been a long time!?) I should just scrap the idea of two 970's in SLI and buy at least one 980 for now. I will end up liquid cooling it while putting aside for another 980 to run in SLI and also liquid cool.

Once both of those tasks are complete I would like to upgrade to a 5930k or even save and lunge for the 5960. The move from my last build (AMD) to this build was a big one. Not just a motherboard and CPU swap, I had to buy DDR4 RAM obviously, and of course all the liquid cooling to throw at it as well. I make good money, I am not going to complain about income, but with the mortgage and other "hobbies" I have (including home audio, in which I spend money on Klipsch, Martin Logan, Marantz, etc, which also isn't "cheap" by any means), this was the appropriate build for my budget.

So, moving on, I thought the topic of this thread was Storm Trooper/Storm Stryker...









I would like to get a slim(mer) radiator (240mm long) up top, as of right now I have plenty of headroom to cool one GPU, but again, for future upgrades an extra rad up there would give me peace of mind, at least for when the second card is purchased and put under water. If it were up to me, holy ****, it IS!, I might just grab a 120mm slim for the rear exhaust as well and maybe look into (if it exists, haven't checked yet) a kit for my motherboard.

Anyway, video cards aside and all that jazz, this is literally my first custom liquid cooling build and I am pretty happy with it, it has definitely given me the "itch" to push forward and keep expanding, which is a blessing and a curse!


----------



## JKuhn

Like you said, people make mistakes. But, even though it was a bit of an expensive mistake, at least now you'll be more careful what you buy.









Regarding that itch, watercooling has a reputation for that (just like cars, photography, audio as you mentioned and so on).


----------



## stfan

Hi everyone,
I am too a proud owner of a storm trooper. I just received an X34 predator monitor (which is amazing) and was thinking of adding a second Gigabyte 980 Ti Gaming GPU in order to try (for the first time in my life) a dual GPU configuration. My only problem is that I live in Greece, and in the summers the temp can rise up to 30C in my home. I do not want to try water cooling, so I was wondering if SLI is a viable choice in my case.

PS:Some more info about my rig:
- I have both a windowed and a non-windowed panel and wouldn't mind adding more fans
- CPU: i7 4770K, cooled by an H100
- PSU: Corsair RM-850 ( I might need to upgrade the PSU too)


----------



## Mega Man

Yes. And yes. You can sli easily with this car. It is all about airflow


----------



## Phantasia

Anyone know if an EVGA X99 FTW motherboard would fit on this case?


----------



## Mega Man

Why wouldn't it. ?

The only mobo I know if is the Sr series (dual socket)


----------



## Phantasia

Because it's an E-ATX board and i didn't see any info around that the board might fit or not on the case.


----------



## Mega Man

It will fit


----------



## Phantasia

Thanks


----------



## stfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Yes. And yes. You can sli easily with this car. It is all about airflow


Thanks for your response. I agree, but the real question is if even the optimal airflow will be enough in my case of *high environmental temp*, especially for the upper GPU that will suck the hot air of the bottom gpu.

Incidentally, since it is difficult to go through 1170+ pages, is there anywhere mentioned an optimal fan configuration for SLI?
I currently am using the configuration on the left (for a single GPU) but I could try the one on the right:



where I remove the middle cage, I add 3 additional intake fans (bottom, side, front) and maybe I manage to fit one additional fan at the edge of the GPUs. This way the air moves from right and bottom to left and top.


----------



## 4kallday

With no upgrades planned for at least another year and nothing left to change, I think it is finally safe for me to declare that I have finished my pc. Plenty of work went into bringing it from where it begun to where it is now, unfortunately I couldn't find any older pictures than the one I'm using for a comparison, but once upon a time it was a single gpu build with an ugly, bright red psu.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










One piece of advice I would give though, for anyone planning on painting their ram heatspreaders, you should be prepared for the consequences. It has been three weeks since I did this mod and my fingerprints still haven't grown back yet due to them being burnt off in the process. All in all, I'm very happy with my results though.


----------



## Mega Man

..... how did you burn off your fingerprints ... with paint ?


----------



## 4kallday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ..... how did you burn off your fingerprints ... with paint ?


To remove the ram heatspreaders you need to heat them up with a hairdryer so that the thermal pads underneath become malleable and release the heatspreaders when you pry them off. I didn't realise just how hot they'd need to be beforehand and by the time I'd realised the damage I was doing I was already opening my second stick so I didn't want to turn back at that point


----------



## JKuhn

Ouch.


----------



## Dry Bonez

Hey, can i post pics of my Stryker setup and get feedback from you guys as to how i should have my fans, or should do something. i am open to suggestions and guidance. I think it is decent but it can be betteer


----------



## JKuhn

No problem. We're here to help.


----------



## 4kallday

Has anyone tried to fit a 280mm radiator at the top of this case? I want to upgrade my cooler but need to make sure there with be room.


----------



## JKuhn

I don't know if it'll fit as-is, but there should be enough space to mod one in if you really want to.


----------



## 4kallday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> I don't know if it'll fit as-is, but there should be enough space to mod one in if you really want to.


I'll probably just stick to a 240mm then, cheers anyway


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4kallday*
> 
> I'll probably just stick to a 240mm then, cheers anyway


If you buy 240mm then it'll definitely fit, as long as it's not too thick. But if it's not urgent, then I'd suggest waiting a bit before you buy, maybe someone else can give more specific info.


----------



## ThisMaySting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4kallday*
> 
> Has anyone tried to fit a 280mm radiator at the top of this case? I want to upgrade my cooler but need to make sure there with be room.


So long as it is slim enough (25mm, sort of like the H100i, 27mm I think for that), it should fit. There are holes in the top for two 140mm fans, and it even lists this on the CM website here: http://us.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/case/full-tower/trooper.html

I have never stuck a 280 up top myself, but I have used an H100I and even squeezed the thicker H105 radiator up there too, with no mods but definitely with some tight 4 and 8 pin connector clearances to the fans...

Without modification you will not be able to utilize push/pull, one and probably the only gripe I have with the stock design of this case, they really could have and should have designed the handle to allow for dual 120/140 fans up top, seriously, would not have been difficult, but hey, that's what modding is for.


----------



## Tsunami65

Thats what I did with mine, modded the handle (wasn't difficult, just a two bit of sheet steel bent to extend the current handle strap and riveted down in a new location.


----------



## GRaFkiyv

*JKuhn*
You can select only one shade:

http://flamber.ru/1165695978/photos/1391877934/



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://flamber.ru/1165695978/photos/1391878092/
http://flamber.ru/1165695978/photos/1391878211/


----------



## JKuhn

If you can customise it then it's great. Like I said before, I just can't see myself using changing lights since it'll bother me (although I can see that differing from person to person).

Going back I see you already posted about it in 2014, so I'll assume you're perfectly fine with changing lights.


----------



## deactivated

Would these SMDs work on the panel?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-x-SMD-SMT-1206-White-Red-Green-Blue-Yellow-LED-MIX-Multiple-Color-Each-20pcs-/221745078815?hash=item33a109621f:g:WEcAAOSwBahVLi2v


----------



## 4kallday

Ok, this time I'm done. New cooler specifically because I wanted it for Fallout 4 (which is great btw)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4kallday*
> 
> Ok, *this time I'm done*. New cooler specifically because I wanted it for Fallout 4 (which is great btw)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


For now, at least. It'll probably never be truly finished.

Too bad that CLC isn't also white, that would have been great.


----------



## deactivated

Well, my panel LED project went horrible..
Ended up burning the PCB in an attempt to switch the power button LEDs. Also detached a few capacitors or whatever those things are trying to desolder the HDD LEDs...
In the end i just decided to shove an LED strip on the panel .

Its a shame that they dont sell replacement panels with LEDs other than red : \


----------



## 4kallday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMcShan*
> 
> Well, my panel LED project went horrible..
> Ended up burning the PCB in an attempt to switch the power button LEDs. Also detached a few capacitors or whatever those things are trying to desolder the HDD LEDs...
> In the end i just decided to shove an LED strip on the panel .
> 
> Its a shame that they dont sell replacement panels with LEDs other than red : \


If you end up trying again you might want to file down the tip of your soldering iron so you can work with smaller components, that's what I did and it worked for me. As for the HDD light, I couldn't really get to that to replace the LED either, although when I did mine I was lazy and didn't completely remove the pcb so there was a lot of stuff in the way, hence why I only did the power LED after removing the HDD one.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMcShan*
> 
> Well, my panel LED project went horrible..
> Ended up burning the PCB in an attempt to switch the power button LEDs. Also detached a few capacitors or whatever those things are trying to desolder the HDD LEDs...
> In the end i just decided to shove an LED strip on the panel .
> 
> Its a shame that they dont sell replacement panels with LEDs other than red : \


you can probably easily fix it by soldering new wires if the traces are trashed not too hard

also i recommend cheap tools and flux ! also leaded solder ONLY ! if possible

tools like these

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FZPGDLA/ref=s9_top_hd_bw_g328_i2/175-0261865-6291626?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-11&pf_rd_r=0FVBGMA856MD59H89CH1&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=9e93d867-10dd-5230-8fd2-b4487f9cf762&pf_rd_i=553006

http://www.amazon.com/Aven-17542-Desoldering-2-5mm-Length/dp/B017ODKIPC/ref=lp_553006_1_1/175-0261865-6291626?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1448430444&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Sucking-Vacuum-Desoldering-Solder-Remover/dp/B005GIPKOW/ref=sr_1_140?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1448430561&sr=1-140

you can buy cheaper, i just picked the first ones i saw, some good videos are

in this thread

which are deleted..... i am trying to get the thread back as the videos were awesome !


----------



## Aggrotech

Hey people! Quick question regarding fitment.

I got the stormtrooper for a ridiculously low price and couldnt pass up the opportunity to take it, so i did. Now im stuck on fitment/measurements. I'm upgrading from an antec 900 v1 so this case is a huge step up, im just still worried about fitment and these are the components i was looking at, just have yet to buy.
mobo: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130841
gpu: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487144
ram: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231795
Heatsink: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA4UF1H68938&cm_re=cryorig-_-9SIA4UF1H68938-_-Product

I planned on leaving the cryrorig on stock configuration, so it'd be the R1(as seen in the link) followed by the GPU watercooled loop on the exhaust rear vent, but with the rad plus the fan, im worried it may extend the fan out too far and clash with the cryorig. Halp!


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aggrotech*
> 
> Hey people! Quick question regarding fitment.
> 
> I got the stormtrooper for a ridiculously low price and couldnt pass up the opportunity to take it, so i did. Now im stuck on fitment/measurements. I'm upgrading from an antec 900 v1 so this case is a huge step up, im just still worried about fitment and these are the components i was looking at, just have yet to buy.
> mobo: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130841
> gpu: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487144
> ram: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231795
> Heatsink: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA4UF1H68938&cm_re=cryorig-_-9SIA4UF1H68938-_-Product
> 
> I planned on leaving the cryrorig on stock configuration, so it'd be the R1(as seen in the link) followed by the GPU watercooled loop on the exhaust rear vent, but with the rad plus the fan, im worried it may extend the fan out too far and clash with the cryorig. Halp!


Hi there

I would suspect all yours parts will fit nicely,regarding the CPU I think CPU heatsink cannot be higher or height must be under 186mm and EVGA GTX 980Ti not sure,I'm running EVGA Titan X and that card has fitted this case just very nicely with lots of room to spare

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## unlimited

Update from me


----------



## virtualfrancky

Hi to everyone, I have a new Storm Trooper for my new PC I am building, and I have bought an Alphacooling NexXxos Cool Answer 480 D5/UT watercooling, since I was not in front of the case when I bought the watercooling, I didnt figure out that the rad was to big to fit inside the case. I saw some here putting the rad in the front by removing the 5.25 bays, this is not an option for me since I have a Blu Ray writer and a lot of HDD to put inside (3 SSD and 4 HDD). Does any one has an idea on how I could fix the rad to the case, or I will let the rad stand up against the wall behind my computer, my computer does move only for the cleaning of it, so it s not a big deal.

Thanks


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virtualfrancky*
> 
> Hi to everyone, I have a new Storm Trooper for my new PC I am building, and I have bought an Alphacooling NexXxos Cool Answer 480 D5/UT watercooling, since I was not in front of the case when I bought the watercooling, I didnt figure out that the rad was to big to fit inside the case. I saw some here putting the rad in the front by removing the 5.25 bays, this is not an option for me since I have a Blu Ray writer and a lot of HDD to put inside (3 SSD and 4 HDD). Does any one has an idea on how I could fix the rad to the case, or I will let the rad stand up against the wall behind my computer, my computer does move only for the cleaning of it, so it s not a big deal.
> 
> Thanks


Welcome to OCN and the Trroper/Stryker club.

I can't help you with your probelm, but try the watercooling club/thread (I can't remember the exact name of the thread, and can't find it in a quick search, but maybe someone else can point you to it). They might also have ideas.


----------



## virtualfrancky

Thanks I went there and asked the same question.

Franck


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virtualfrancky*
> 
> Thanks I went there and asked the same question.
> 
> Franck


I checked your post history, I'm not referring to a club for a specific brand. Anyway, I found the thread I talked about, here it is:

Link

Of course that doesn't mean you can only get help in one place.


----------



## OdinValk

Anyone know of a way to mount 2 HDDs and an SSD somewhere and lose the drive cages totally on the storm trooper case?


----------



## deactivated

I shouldve researched this more before i decided to meddle with the board...
now it looks like this...it works for powerbutton lighting, the rest are lost causes


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMcShan*
> 
> I shouldve researched this more before i decided to meddle with the board...
> now it looks like this...it works for powerbutton lighting, the rest are lost causes


That's certainly one way to do it...

I assume you cut out some traces and other components on the back side?

If you want, you can buy a new controller board from CM. I don't know what it'll cost though.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> Anyone know of a way to mount 2 HDDs and an SSD somewhere and lose the drive cages totally on the storm trooper case?


I've given that some thought, you can put them on the outside of the black brackets (the ones where you slide the HDD adapter tray into). That way you can clear up the inside for whatever you want to do.

I know several people have done this with SSDs, and I think it's been done with HDDs. You can also put the SSD behind the motherboard tray, if you have enough space there.


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> I've given that some thought, you can put them on the outside of the black brackets (the ones where you slide the HDD adapter tray into). That way you can clear up the inside for whatever you want to do.
> 
> I know several people have done this with SSDs, and I think it's been done with HDDs. You can also put the SSD behind the motherboard tray, if you have enough space there.


The only thing I want to keep is the ability to mount fans..


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> The only thing I want to keep is the ability to mount fans..


Do you only want to remove the 3.5" cages, or the vertical brackets that they slide into as well? Because you should be able to mount the drives on those brackets with minimal to no modding (maybe a few new holes)

The question, though, is why? Of course that doesn't mean that I'm against it, but I feel you must have some reason. And that reason might neccessitate some more creative thinking.


----------



## OdinValk

My reasoning is to get rid of the eyesore that is the cables for the drives


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> My reasoning is to get rid of the eyesore that is the cables for the drives


First of all, if you just want to get rid of those ugly cables then I'd leave the HDD cages as-is. This is so you don't need custom brackets to mount your fans.

To mount the HDDs and SSD that depends on your specific setup, but try to put the HDDs in that deep space behind the right side panel (so next to where they are now). As I said earlier, depending on your setup you can put the SSD behind your motherboard tray (just use 2-sided tape for that, but use screws for the HDDs). You might have to drill new holes for the HDD scews though.

EDIT: Oh, and you can also route some of those cables through holes in the panels that hold the HDD cages. That way they don't come all the way from those large holes. Sory, but I don't have a picture to show you right now.


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virtualfrancky*
> 
> Hi to everyone, I have a new Storm Trooper for my new PC I am building, and I have bought an Alphacooling NexXxos Cool Answer 480 D5/UT watercooling, since I was not in front of the case when I bought the watercooling, I didnt figure out that the rad was to big to fit inside the case. I saw some here putting the rad in the front by removing the 5.25 bays, this is not an option for me since I have a Blu Ray writer and a lot of HDD to put inside (3 SSD and 4 HDD). Does any one has an idea on how I could fix the rad to the case, or I will let the rad stand up against the wall behind my computer, my computer does move only for the cleaning of it, so it s not a big deal.
> 
> Thanks


you can put on the back ...




and this is my last stryker transformation...


----------



## JreyE30

Hey everyone, just thought I'd introduce myself here, I'm new to the forums, been a long time lurker however, just now decided to sign up. This is my third build and 2nd CM Storm case, first being the Scout. Being a lurker to this specific thread just inspires me to mod my case in the near future, a lot of beautiful builds I'm seeing here. Anyways enough talk, I got a a somewhat decent setup, made specifically for gaming, video editing and photography work. I am in a middle of OCing the system again since I'm off from classes. A bit of a PC enthusiast myself as well, looking forward to interacting with everyone here and learning new things along the way! Have a happy new year you guys









CPU: AMD FX-8350 Got it to OC Stable at 4.72ghz at 1.367

Motherboard: ASUS Sabertooth 990FX 2.0

RAM: 32GB Kingston Hyper X Beast 1866mhz

GFX: Crossfire Sapphire R9 270X Vapor-X OC'd Core 1100mhz-1185mhz & OC'd Core Memory Clock 1400mhz-1530mhz

Cooler: Corsair H100i w/ SP120 High Performance PWM Fans

PSU: EVGA Supernova Modular 850w G2

OS: Windows 10 Pro

Audio: Logitech Z5500 & Logitech G930 Wireless Headset

Storage: Boot/Programs/Games SSD Drive: Samsung 850 Evo 250GB
2nd SSD Drive: Toshiba Q Series Pro 120GB
Internal Storage Drive: WD Black 640GB
External Drives: WD 1TB & 1TB Toshiba Drive

Peripherals: Steel Series Apex Keyboard & Logitech M310 Wireless Mouse




I did my first "mod" i guess, added a sickleflow in the middle Hard drive cage to give it more airflow, works for me, its silly i know


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> Anyone know of a way to mount 2 HDDs and an SSD somewhere and lose the drive cages totally on the storm trooper case?


i used velcro and attached to the mobo tray ( back ) { ssd} 2 on the back of the 5.25 covers ( the sides )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JreyE30*
> 
> Hey everyone, just thought I'd introduce myself here, I'm new to the forums, been a long time lurker however, just now decided to sign up. This is my third build and 2nd CM Storm case, first being the Scout. Being a lurker to this specific thread just inspires me to mod my case in the near future, a lot of beautiful builds I'm seeing here. Anyways enough talk, I got a a somewhat decent setup, made specifically for gaming, video editing and photography work. I am in a middle of OCing the system again since I'm off from classes. A bit of a PC enthusiast myself as well, looking forward to interacting with everyone here and learning new things along the way! Have a happy new year you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> CPU: AMD FX-8350 Got it to OC Stable at 4.72ghz at 1.367
> 
> Motherboard: ASUS Sabertooth 990FX 2.0
> 
> RAM: 32GB Kingston Hyper X Beast 1866mhz
> 
> GFX: Crossfire Sapphire R9 270X Vapor-X OC'd Core 1100mhz-1185mhz & OC'd Core Memory Clock 1400mhz-1530mhz
> 
> Cooler: Corsair H100i w/ SP120 High Performance PWM Fans
> 
> PSU: EVGA Supernova Modular 850w G2
> 
> OS: Windows 10 Pro
> 
> Audio: Logitech Z5500 & Logitech G930 Wireless Headset
> 
> Storage: Boot/Programs/Games SSD Drive: Samsung 850 Evo 250GB
> 2nd SSD Drive: Toshiba Q Series Pro 120GB
> Internal Storage Drive: WD Black 640GB
> External Drives: WD 1TB & 1TB Toshiba Drive
> 
> Peripherals: Steel Series Apex Keyboard & Logitech M310 Wireless Mouse


welcome


----------



## maverick1998

For Christmas I upgraded to a triple monitor system and a full CPU and GPU watercooling system, running 240mm radiator in the top of the case and a 120mm rad in the back.


----------



## nycqns983

Hey Everyone,

I just built my first PC in about 10 years... I know, I know... I am way out of the loop haha. (Actually took a TON of education before I started ordering parts)









Now, I got the PC built and I am ready to start some basic mods.

First of which is just to add some more lighting.

Is there a way I can make use of the extra fan led control cable?

I know that I will eventually add way more lighting and will out grow this...

But for now, I love the idea of having all the case lighting controlled by that one button on the front of the case.

Most all the lights I have been looking at seem to be molex but are there adapters out there that I have been unable to find or are there lights that are more suited for this purpose?

Sorry for the extremely noob questions... but, as I said.. I have been out of the game for awhile.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycqns983*
> 
> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I just built my first PC in about 10 years... I know, I know... I am way out of the loop haha. (Actually took a TON of education before I started ordering parts)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I got the PC built and I am ready to start some basic mods.
> 
> First of which is just to add some more lighting.
> 
> Is there a way I can make use of the extra fan led control cable?
> 
> I know that I will eventually add way more lighting and will out grow this...
> 
> But for now, I love the idea of having all the case lighting controlled by that one button on the front of the case.
> 
> Most all the lights I have been looking at seem to be molex but are there adapters out there that I have been unable to find or are there lights that are more suited for this purpose?
> 
> Sorry for the extremely noob questions... but, as I said.. I have been out of the game for awhile.


I can't remember how many volts the led controller supplies (I think it's 5V), but you can put a relay on that cable and put whatever lighting you want on the other side. I've toyed with the idea myself, but never actually did it.

EDIT: Oh, and welcome to OCN.


----------



## nycqns983

Thanks, I'll have to look into that.

Though I will probably avoid splicing any case wires for the moment, so I don't have to try replacing them if/when I mess it all up.









As a plan B, have you worked with any drive bay switch panels, I could then have the lights plugged into this and have these switches on the front.

Is that what you use? And, if so, what kind would you recommend getting?

If you handle your lighting a different way, I would love to hear that as well.

Thanks again!


----------



## nycqns983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> I can't remember how many volts the led controller supplies (I think it's 5V), but you can put a relay on that cable and put whatever lighting you want on the other side. I've toyed with the idea myself, but never actually did it.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, and welcome ot OCN.


Thanks, I'll have to look into that.

Though I will probably avoid splicing any case wires for the moment, so I don't have to try replacing them if/when I mess it all up. wink.gif

As a plan B, have you worked with any drive bay switch panels, I could then have the lights plugged into this and have these switches on the front.

Is that what you use? And, if so, what kind would you recommend getting?

If you handle your lighting a different way, I would love to hear that as well.

Thanks again!


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycqns983*
> 
> Thanks, I'll have to look into that.
> 
> Though I will probably avoid splicing any case wires for the moment, so I don't have to try replacing them if/when I mess it all up. wink.gif
> 
> As a plan B, have you worked with any drive bay switch panels, I could then have the lights plugged into this and have these switches on the front.
> 
> Is that what you use? And, if so, what kind would you recommend getting?
> 
> If you handle your lighting a different way, I would love to hear that as well.
> 
> Thanks again!


I just pulled the power cable from the inverter (I use CCFLs) every night. Although one wire eventually broke off (it must have happened at some point), so now my case is dark.









Also, you can edit your posts. Just look in the bottom-left corner of your post.


----------



## nycqns983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> I just pulled the power cable from the inverter (I use CCFLs) every night. Although one wire eventually broke off (it must have happened at some point), so now my case is dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, you can edit your posts. Just look in the bottom-left corner of your post.


A dark case is no good!

I am not looking to find something like this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811997044

I figure if I can find something like this, it will be perfect.

The only issue I have with the one posted is that each switch would have to have a separate molex to give it power.

I want to find a bay that will have one power input for the whole bay and each switch will just have an output that the switch controls.

Someone has to have made something like that, right? haha









And yeah, I noticed the edit after I posted my second post but couldn't figure out how to delete my first post haha


----------



## JKuhn

You can't delete your own posts. What you can do is to report one of them as a double post, but people usually just leave it be. Besides, I'm sure the mods already have a lot on their hands.









It's getting late here, so I'll look at your post in depth tommorrow.


----------



## nycqns983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> You can't delete your own posts. What you can do is to report one of them as a double post, but people usually just leave it be. Besides, I'm sure the mods already have a lot on their hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's getting late here, so I'll look at your post in depth tommorrow.


Yeah for sure, no need to give the mods any more work.









Thanks man!


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycqns983*
> 
> A dark case is no good!
> 
> I am not looking to find something like this:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811997044
> 
> I figure if I can find something like this, it will be perfect.
> 
> The only issue I have with the one posted is that each switch would have to have a separate molex to give it power.
> 
> I want to find a bay that will have one power input for the whole bay and each switch will just have an output that the switch controls.
> 
> Someone has to have made something like that, right? haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah, I noticed the edit after I posted my second post but couldn't figure out how to delete my first post haha


To get back to your questions, from the description it looks like that controller has one input connector, and 5 output so it should be fine. If not, then you can just rewire it (assuming you're comfortable with wiring).


----------



## nycqns983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> To get back to your questions, from the description it looks like that controller has one input connector, and 5 output so it should be fine. If not, then you can just rewire it (assuming you're comfortable with wiring).


I could be wrong but it looks like there are 5 inputs and 5 outputs.

I am going to keep looking to see if I can find one that only needs one input.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## JKuhn

Here's what I saw in that link:
Quote:


> 5 x 4-pin molex connector to fan or other 12V devices
> 
> 1 x 4-pin molex connector to power supply


----------



## nycqns983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Here's what I saw in that link:


Yeah, I see that too but if you look at the picture, it looks like each switch has an input and output.

Ill have to check it out.


----------



## JKuhn

Looking at the picture, it seems you were right all along. They say it has one cable going to the PSU, but looking at the cables in the picture each one connects to a switch, and has its own power input connector.

Still, if you buy it then you can butcher the cables and rewire it assuming you're comfortable with that. I don't know how skilled you are with wiring, but keep in mind that it does mean working with electricity.

Also, note that the unit only switches the 12V lines, and not the 5V. So if you connect a 5V component to it, then it won't be switched.


----------



## JKuhn

For those of you interested in folding, the Folding Forum War is coming up in the first week of February.


----------



## Archion113

Hello Gentlemen,

Ive been relying on you guys for all things CM Storm Trooper over the last year. Figured it was time to join you guys so I can get more involved. Pictures of build as soon as I get home tonight from work!


----------



## JKuhn

Welcome to OCN and the Trooper/Stryker club.









I'm looking forward to seing your rig.


----------



## Archion113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archion113*
> 
> Hello Gentlemen,
> 
> Ive been relying on you guys for all things CM Storm Trooper over the last year. Figured it was time to join you guys so I can get more involved. Pictures of build as soon as I get home tonight from work!


Was about to take pictures last night, opened up the case, and had to clean it! Should I post the pictures in the forums or on "my rig"?


----------



## Archion113

Here's my CM Storm Trooper build and my setup. The 2nd monitor is only for show in the photo. I use it from time to time to monitor system settings while I game.

The stock h100i fans will be replaced tomorrow, with 2 Corsair SP120mm Performance fans and the front 2 Cougar Vortex 120mm fans are being replaced with 2 120mm Jet Flo's.

Forgive me for any dust you can see in the computer!


----------



## JKuhn

Looking good. I'd do something about the cables at the top, and those two SATA cables but apart from that your rig looks nice and clean.

Specs?

EDIT: By the way, if you're in the habit of leaving your rig on then you might want to consider joining OCN's [email protected] team. We have a folding war coming up soon, and the more participants we have the better.


----------



## Predator1NL

been a long time lurker here on forum

but now a i'm happy with the current build of my pc

Hope You Guys Like It.

Specs

CPU: I7 4790K

CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper Evo 212

Ram: 16 GB Corsair Vengeance

Motherboard: MSI Z97Gaming 7

GPU: MSI GTX 980TI

Power Supply: Cooler Master V 850

SSD: Samsung 120 GB Evo

HDD WD 1 Tb Black

Gaming SSD: Samsung 250 GB Evo


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Predator1NL*
> 
> been a long time lurker here on forum
> 
> but now a i'm happy with the current build of my pc
> 
> Hope You Guys Like It.
> 
> Specs
> 
> CPU: I7 4790K
> 
> CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper Evo 212
> 
> Ram: 16 GB Corsair Vengeance
> 
> Motherboard: MSI Z97Gaming 7
> 
> GPU: MSI GTX 980TI
> 
> Power Supply: Cooler Master V 850
> 
> SSD: Samsung 120 GB Evo
> 
> HDD WD 1 Tb Black
> 
> Gaming SSD: Samsung 250 GB Evo


Looks nice.









Now you just need three identical monitors for triple-head gaming.


----------



## Predator1NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Looks nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you just need three identical monitors for triple-head gaming.


Pc was expensive enough, Monitors can wait haha

And Thanks


----------



## JKuhn

PC hardware can be expensive. Especially here in ZA.









Do you keep your rig on when you're not using it? As I said above, we could use more participants in the folding war.

EDIT: I see we have another stalker/lurker in the thread.


----------



## xixou

Hi,
It is possible to fit 3 AIO coolers in the stryker ^^


----------



## Archion113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Looking good. I'd do something about the cables at the top, and those two SATA cables but apart from that your rig looks nice and clean.
> 
> Specs?
> 
> EDIT: By the way, if you're in the habit of leaving your rig on then you might want to consider joining OCN's [email protected] team. We have a folding war coming up soon, and the more participants we have the better.


Yeah haven't figured out how to conceal them just yet!

I don't normally leave it on, but i have started to look in to the folding. I am interested in helping, just have to learn first!


----------



## JKuhn

All the info you should need can be found in the team and main folding war threads, and if you can't find something then you're also welcome to ask questions.

@xixou That's certainly one way to do it... Although when it comes to cooling the CPU and multiple GPUs then I'd personally just go custom loop.


----------



## M5Maniac

Finally had some time for a couple of additions: Sound Blaster Z, GPU (SLI), and an LED strip.

Mods:
Electrical taped the SB Z super bright red LEDs (still had a little light bleed) and top of casing
GeForce GTX logo mod
Wired LED strip into Stryker's built-in switch


----------



## DEVIANTAUDIO

hi all this is my styker , BITTER STEEL still modding custom front panel just a few picks im currently making my own psu cover the custom ssd will be mounted on that when done


----------



## Maamyyra

Your rig looks awesome! Btw would it be better to use static pressure fans on the front instead normal ones (because the front mesh)? I currently have 2 corsair af120 on the front and i am going to mod the front so i can put a 3rd in it. Too bad i can't use 140mm fans because the height isn't enough for them (yes i know they will fit there but the lowest one would go behind the cm storm logo thing). And i have taken the hdd cages away so they won't be a problem, i am making something like this (pic taken from previous post on the forum) to mount them properly.

And can you recommend some psu cover that doesn't go over the psu itself (top of the cables in otherwords).


----------



## Vtach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haritos14*
> 
> new mods vga ASUS HD7950-DC2T-3GD5 and psu cover carbon


I know this is a super old thread but do you still have the specs for the psu cover I mean like dimensions. I really want this in my case thanks


----------



## Ahira

Hi all,

my name is Pascal and i follow these Thread since a long time.
i have a CM Storm Stryker .
I have create a PSU Cover for my System on a CAD Program. And now i have DXF, STEP, and PDF files for all of you.
i will post some pics, if i find some time for that.
My Mother Language is German. My English is bad, sorry for that^^

When attaching the file does not work here simply writes your e-mail address in, then I will send the required data to be happy.

Have a nice Weekend

Ahira/Pascal

[AT

15-10101.1PSUCover.zip 139k .zip file
TACHMENT=39100]15-10101.1PSUCoverOverclockerPDF.pdf (82k. pdf file)[/ATTACHMENT]


----------



## QuacK

Hi Guys,

Some really awesome builds here with both the Storm Trooper and Stryker.
Would love to add my gaming rig to the chart with my CM Storm Stryker.

Here are some pictures: 






Cheers


----------



## Vtach

Mine is coming along. Received my cable sleeving and psu cover today. Hope to finish by this weekend


----------



## Ahira

Here are some old pics of the PSU Cover.
i know, in the front is a gap. But with the Side Panel you can't see it easily.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## vanasfield

My CM Storm Stryker with a few mods... my H110i GT should be here by Tuesday, that will help tidy up the top. GPU mounting bracket still needs some work, planning to move it further towards the rear IO panel.

Old GPU


New front panel


Current setup


----------



## Vtach

My custom psu cover


----------



## Vtach

Inside


----------



## PCMADD0CT0R

Awesome looking cover


----------



## JKuhn

Indeed.


----------



## Vtach

Thanks, it was easier than I thought it would be to make


----------



## Vtach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanasfield*
> 
> My CM Storm Stryker with a few mods... my H110i GT should be here by Tuesday, that will help tidy up the top. GPU mounting bracket still needs some work, planning to move it further towards the rear IO panel.
> 
> Old GPU
> 
> 
> New front panel
> 
> 
> Current setup


I love that front panel. Did you DIY?


----------



## ThisMaySting

Ok so I rebuilt again. I added another GTX 970 FTW, flashed both BIOS's on the cards (courtesy of Mr. Dark, thank you sir!) and put them under EKWB full coverage FC series water blocks complete with back plates. I ran them in parallel, and each cut of tubing for the parallel run measures literally within 1/64th inches of the other, I can live with those tolerances...my first cuts were within 1/32 and I literally trashed them and re-cut two new ones, as shown here. Added the Monsta 480 to the exterior, in addition to the already installed 2 x 240mm Monsta radiators. The 480 is the only rad not in push/pull, with the Koolance bracket and the 45 fittings without using extensions it wasn't worth venturing into that anyway...

As you can see, the Krait Edition went BYE BYE, not going to go into detail about MSI right now, not the place or time, but what I WILL say is that this Gigabyte board, with the extra pins turned on via physical motherboard switch, boasts a much better CPU AND Cache frequency overclock at damn near identical voltages, 4 hour stable on Real Bench before I manually stopped it.

Also swapped RAM from 32GB Mushkin Enhanced Blackline to 32GB GSkill Ripjaws 4. Though the timings are no where near as tight as the Mushkin, the RAM is honestly overall more stable than the Mushkin, but to be fair, I have not tried the Mushkin on this board yet, so, quite honestly, the Mushkin "shortcomings" could have very well been the byproduct of the otherwise defective MSI board.

Without further ado, the final product (for now...):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Wagonburner

Hey guys!

im new here. but have watched the threat for a few years on and off.

i have owned a CM storm trooper for years, basically when it released. now im rebuilding a skylake system with full water cooling.
i have a question for ANYONE that can help.

the Color LED's on the front, i want to change them to yellow if possible. i will be doing a yellow on black water cool system in my rebuild and would love to change those leds out. really dont want to cover them with tape haha. im sure its been asked numerous times in this thread!

Any help would be amazing!!!

Cheers


----------



## JKuhn

First of all, welcome to the club and the site.









Do you mean the leds in the control panel, or the fans? If you mean the control panel, it can be done, but it's a bit tricky since it requires fine soldering. I can't remember the exact leds needed, but I think someone used leds from an led strip.


----------



## Vtach

Yes people just unsolder a single diod from a led strip and replace the red one with the color of there choice. It's actually very easy and lots of how to videos on it. Just need a soldering iron with a small tip and a steady hand... Good luck. Show pics when u finish


----------



## Vtach

Custom psu cover I made for a Vietnam veteran friend of mine... Semper fi


----------



## Wagonburner

Hey guys.
Thanks for the welcome!









Sorry been busy buying my parts haha. The ya re all line duo so far and will be testing to make sure everything is kosher.
I saw the post on the leds and I think I will do that. Remove them and put yellow. Looking at a yellow black theme with mayhems aurora coolant with yellow and 1/2 inch hardline tubing. Not sure why yellow. Maybe because red/blue is overused. Haha. But yea. I may need help if anyone's willing for some custom work. Help with ideas and ways to make it work. Looking at possibly a triple rad front, dual top and bottom, 400mm resevoir tank, ekwb pump and blocks. I can't plumb it yet because I am waiting for the gtx1080 or whatever they decide to call it to release. No point spending similar cash for last year end models hah. I have looked for ways to mount a radiator on the front using triple fans but I can't seem to find much help for that. I will be using "be quiet" 50.* cfm/15.*dba 1500 rpm fans throughout the system for next to silent running. I would LOVE to kee the clips in the front of the system to cover and dust filter if possible. Does ANYONE have any tips or help? I don't need the drive bays. In fact I have them fully removed.
Here are my specs as of right now

Asus Maximus VIII formula MB
G-Skill 2800 ddr4 32gb ram
Intel i7-6700k
Samsung 950 m.2 250gb ssd
Asus gtx680 direct cu2 top(being replaced with gtx1000 series)
Corsair Hx750i
H100 AIO cpu water kit (replaced when I plum it custom)

Cheers guys! Any help would be stellar!
Ps also laser cutting my side panel and installing a window of my own!!!


----------



## JKuhn

Google Translate?

Regarding the front dust filters, can't you make brackets to mount the rad/fans deeper? That way you'll still have enough space to install the filters.

Oh, and I don't understand that "The ya re all line duo so far" part.

EDIT: Oh, and if you want someone with experience to help with fabrication, then you'll have to supply your location. There's no point in asking someone to make stuff for you if he's in another country (or even continent).


----------



## dwjp90

Does anyone know what the size of the case feet bolts are on the stock trooper?


----------



## dwjp90

I was able to get replacement screws and washers for the MNPC tech feet instead of drilling new holes for 1/4 screws and washers.

I got some m4 x 0.7 screws (I forget the length, but about 1/8th of an inch longer than the feet.)


----------



## DoomDash

Has anyone tested fan results in different positions and setups for this case? I'm kind of regretting the choice to leave the HDD bay fans pointing towards the side of the case like it came, rather than intake from the front. Seems like my case is running hotter than most peoples.


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Has anyone tested fan results in different positions and setups for this case? I'm kind of regretting the choice to leave the HDD bay fans pointing towards the side of the case like it came, rather than intake from the front. Seems like my case is running hotter than most peoples.


I have:

On the front: 2 x 120mm aerocool shark intake
On the top 2x 140mm aerocool shark exhaust
On the back 1x 140mm Aerocool shark exhaust

I feel like this is the best configuration, but I haven't tested much configurations though.
I think it depends on what kind of fans you choose.
I plan on getting 2 other 120mm fans for the front intake since these I have now are too much noise for me at full speed.

So I can't help you with hard results, but hope this still helps.


----------



## Cyclonic

Gonna upgrade the pc soon waiting for broadwell-e, now i already have an msi x99 godlike inc, not thinking it would not fit in my Stryker, so it does not support e-atx doh! I thougt xl atx would mean everything would fit in the case, so do i need to buy a new case or are the screw holes the same and it would only cover the grommets abit?


----------



## Mega Man

99% of the time eatx is not true eatx.

If you are talking asus eatx this case is fine


----------



## Kayno

Hey guys,

Was wondering if anyone had an idea as to how to mount a 360 50mm radiator in the front of the Storm Trooper case.

Would I have to remove the entire drive bay or just the removable cages?

I figured also I would require some brackets of some sort as well.

As far as I am aware I cannot see any other fan mounts in the front other than the HDD cages front. Have tried searching for a tutorial on this topic but sadly no luck.

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Mega Man

You will have to diy it, you can diy it anyway you like, with or without drive cages, one easy way is to just use angle brackets. There are many ways to do it, from very easy to very complex


----------



## Kayno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> You will have to diy it, you can diy it anyway you like, with or without drive cages, one easy way is to just use angle brackets. There are many ways to do it, from very easy to very complex[/quote
> 
> I wasn't sure if it was DIY or there was some way around it.
> 
> Thanks heaps for clarifying that for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will go get some brackets haha


----------



## Cyclonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 99% of the time eatx is not true eatx.
> 
> If you are talking asus eatx this case is fine


Its MSI Godlike X99


----------



## Mega Man

I am about 95% sure that is the same as asus eatx ie not really atx, basically the board will slightly ( but not completely ) cover the rubber grommets, Imo not a big deal


----------



## JackYaz

Is it possible to fit a custom loop with cylinder res in this case, while still retaining front facing fans on HDD cages (and housing 1 SSD and 3 3.5" HDDS)?


----------



## OperatorFoxX

Hey guys, here's my work in progress:


----------



## Aggrotech

Ive gone through quite a few pages and cant seem to find anyone whos got the nzxt hue+.

I plan on buying it soon, im just curious, will the default hue+ LED strips be enough to cover all corners of the case without issue? or would it be smart to buy the extensions aswell?


----------



## ThisMaySting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OperatorFoxX*
> 
> Hey guys, here's my work in progress:


That is SICK! Absolutely clean and beautiful job man! The offset of red and white acrylic tubing tops it all off perfectly! Cheers! The floor work too, nice job, seriously that is really nice work!

Curious, did you build a sub-floor to mount those SSDs to and run the wiring between the floor and sub-floor, or is that the actual floor of the case?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OperatorFoxX*
> 
> Hey guys, here's my work in progress:


Nice!









EDIT: By the way, ThisMaySting, I can't see how that can be the original floor, since there's a cooling hose running through it. If it is, then the case is either lifted, or the hose is running through the table/floor. Also, no PSU and no fan mounts to the front.


----------



## Aggrotech

I'm really liking it, it's hard to tell, but it kinda looks like the entire white area is a subfloor and its partially covering up all the headers at the bottom aswell.


----------



## ThisMaySting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: By the way, ThisMaySting, I can't see how that can be the original floor, since there's a cooling hose running through it. If it is, then the case is either lifted, or the hose is running through the table/floor. Also, no PSU and no fan mounts to the front.


Everything you mentioned was/were literally my thoughts exactly, I'd just like to know how he did it because it looks fantastic! I'm guessing he basically used the top of the PSU as the measurement from the actual floor and fabricated a piece to cover it all, thus creating a sub floor. If I didn't have one of my 240 Monsta rads on the floor of my case, I might have just cloned his idea with my Storm Trooper, lol.

Overall I really like the cleanliness and originality in modding the case, as well as, again, his choice of where to put what color tubing to offset the color scheme and really make it pop. Very nicely done!


----------



## OperatorFoxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> That is SICK! Absolutely clean and beautiful job man! The offset of red and white acrylic tubing tops it all off perfectly! Cheers! The floor work too, nice job, seriously that is really nice work!
> 
> Curious, did you build a sub-floor to mount those SSDs to and run the wiring between the floor and sub-floor, or is that the actual floor of the case?


Yo, thanks for the compliments. Two of the tubes need to be rebent for asymmetry and this troublesome gpu cables need to be set (980ti and their upside mounting)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: By the way, ThisMaySting, I can't see how that can be the original floor, since there's a cooling hose running through it. If it is, then the case is either lifted, or the hose is running through the table/floor. Also, no PSU and no fan mounts to the front.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> Everything you mentioned was/were literally my thoughts exactly, I'd just like to know how he did it because it looks fantastic! I'm guessing he basically used the top of the PSU as the measurement from the actual floor and fabricated a piece to cover it all, thus creating a sub floor. If I didn't have one of my 240 Monsta rads on the floor of my case, I might have just cloned his idea with my Storm Trooper, lol.
> 
> Overall I really like the cleanliness and originality in modding the case, as well as, again, his choice of where to put what color tubing to offset the color scheme and really make it pop. Very nicely done!


To answer all of your questions about the white base, this is an 1/8 thick solid white acrylic sheet bent in 3 sections, then cut with a dremmel/cutting tool of user choice. It was a pain in the ass, lol. Had to do it twice, first one cracked, which I was fine with, until it broke, this one cracked but it's hardly noticeable and I just left it. Maybe take some more pics later, if anyone is interested in doing something similar.

*edit* Also, everything is in the case. It's tight, but everything fits, with some forethought.

*** New Pics: (Behind the scene) ****


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!































Yea I know, it's a mess but, that's why I said it's still a WIP.


----------



## mbpcosta

Hey guys, I've got a Storm Trooper, but I'm suffering from rust on the front panel, and the rubber surface is getting sticky. Anyone has a good solution for that? I'm going to buy spare parts for te front panel grids, but the rubber surface I don't know what to do!


----------



## ASUSphenom

Does anyone have a link to the PSU covers?


----------



## jktmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbpcosta*
> 
> Hey guys, I've got a Storm Trooper, but I'm suffering from rust on the front panel, and the rubber surface is getting sticky. Anyone has a good solution for that? I'm going to buy spare parts for te front panel grids, but the rubber surface I don't know what to do!


I'm curious what conditions you have your computer in, and how long you have had it so that we can all know how much these can take, but as for getting those working again, you can either try to get yours back in working order, or try aftermarket plates. for getting yours good again, it would come down to tearing all of them apart, cleaning the rust off and painting them again, I don't do painting so IDK how much work or how successful this would be. However I do know that if you take the HDD cages out you are left with an extra 6 5.25 Bays, so you might have good luck getting an aftermarket plate to fit nicely, here is one I found very quickly.
https://www.frozencpu.com/products/7317/cpa-238/Lian_Li_BZ-501_525_Mesh_Bay_Cover_w_Filter_-_Black_BZ-501.html?tl=g1c143&id=BqVARIwo


----------



## JKuhn

Regarding painting, here's what @Jixr told me some time back:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> an old guide I wrote up awhile back, I need to update it a bit, but it covers the basics
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My paint guide
> 
> 
> 
> I've painted everything from cars, jet-skis, my racing motorcycles, computer cases, pretty much everything.
> You can get very nice and long lasting results if you take your time and do it right. Even if you are using a cheap can of spray paint or a professional HVLP paint sprayer and a booth.
> Mine was done with a $3.50 can of paint and left outside to dry.
> 
> 1. 400 grit sand paper ( yes it takes forever ) go EASY to not dig into the plastic. Do not use any thing rougher than 400 ( I would have used 600 if I had some ) as it will just dig into the plastic and scratch it up leaving an un-even finish.
> 2. Sand all the rubber off
> 3. Wet sand with 1000+ grit over the entire body ( more time in prep work = better final result ) until its glass smooth
> 4. get paint
> 5. MIST the keyboard very very very lightly ( if you cover everything in one go you're doing it wrong, if it looks wet, you're doing it wrong )
> 6. wait 10mins, mist again, 10mins, mist, 10mins, mist, etc until the entire thing is covered.
> 7. let dry aprox 3 hours
> 8. Wetsand again with 1500+ ( it will still be tacky, but use light pressure to remove any paint build up, and use rubber gloves or be very gentle to not leave fingerprints )
> 9. Don't touch it for a day.
> 10. Repeat 5-9 I want to say I misted mine about 20 times or so before the final sanding.
> 11. Final wetsand of 2000+ and you're done!
> Note: if you use a high gloss paint, the final wetsanding can take away the shine leaving a matt finish so I myself always use matt colors, and If I want gloss then I go into clear-coating.
> I think most people here would not want a high gloss keyboard so I won't go into that.


I don't go that light on each spray, but be careful to not let the paint form visible drops.

And remember: prep, prep and some more prep. That's the most important part.

I've also painted my Mazda's hubcaps the same way with a rattle can, you can look in my sig for a link to the log.

Oh, and avoid dust and other debris at all costs.

EDIT: It won't be the same, but for the rubber you can also look in the tutorial I quoted.


----------



## mbpcosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga69*
> 
> I'm curious what conditions you have your computer in, and how long you have had it so that we can all know how much these can take, but as for getting those working again, you can either try to get yours back in working order, or try aftermarket plates. for getting yours good again, it would come down to tearing all of them apart, cleaning the rust off and painting them again, I don't do painting so IDK how much work or how successful this would be. However I do know that if you take the HDD cages out you are left with an extra 6 5.25 Bays, so you might have good luck getting an aftermarket plate to fit nicely, here is one I found very quickly.
> https://www.frozencpu.com/products/7317/cpa-238/Lian_Li_BZ-501_525_Mesh_Bay_Cover_w_Filter_-_Black_BZ-501.html?tl=g1c143&id=BqVARIwo


Hey!
I've had it for about 3 years now!
This is how it looks like on the front panel:


In my room I don't have an AC unit, and I live near the beach. The front is the worse part, the rest is fine and good.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbpcosta*
> 
> Hey!
> I've had it for about 3 years now!
> This is how it looks like on the front panel:
> 
> 
> In my room I don't have an AC unit, and I live near the beach. The front is the worse part, the rest is fine and good.


You can also buy new filters from the CM store. I don't know what tthey'll cost you though.


----------



## JKuhn

By the way, I bought my Stryker in Feb 2012, and it's still good-as-new apart from some minor damage on one corner of the windowed panel (it fell off in a parking lot, luckily it didn't damage the car that it ended on), and lots of dust. I'll have to clean both the Stryker and Enforcer again.

I'm not in a coastal area though, and we don't get a lot of rain.

EDIT: It seems I bought it early 2013, but for some reason it's shown in my rig as added in February 2012.


----------



## mbpcosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> You can also buy new filters from the CM store. I don't know what tthey'll cost you though.


I've search on cooler master website for repair parts and I found them.
But I think i'm going to get rid of the rust and paint with something that can protect against it.


----------



## JKuhn

That can also work. But how do you plan to remove the rust completely? Are you going to have it sandblasted? Also, make sure that it's just surface rust. You don't want to spend a lot of time and money on those filters if they're rusted beyond repair.


----------



## dwjp90

Looks like new covers and filters are about $4 each from cmstore


----------



## OperatorFoxX

You could do a steam punk design, if you decide to keep the rust~


----------



## MrFPSDaily

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> hey guys little update on my rig. did some primochill rigid tubing to make the setup look a bit cleaner, let me know what ya think, thx


Hey,
I was just wondering how did you cut the hole for the window, what tools you used to do it and what you used to put the new window on as I am trying to do something similar to my case.
Thanks


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFPSDaily*
> 
> Hey,
> I was just wondering how did you cut the hole for the window, what tools you used to do it and what you used to put the new window on as I am trying to do something similar to my case.
> Thanks


While he still seems to be active on the site, he hasn't posted anything in the club since 2014. So I'm not sure if he'll reply.

Anyway, cutting the hole isn't that hard, you just need a cutting tool (like a dremel), a steady hand and patience.

Regarding the new window, I'll do a bit of digging on that, maybe I can find the answer.

EDIT: Regarding the window, the window itself is stuck on with 2-sided tape, and the black lining is rubber trim (just search Google for "rubber edge trim").


----------



## OperatorFoxX

It looks like he used the bends for a template. I'd recommend using erasable white board marker for tracing those bends. It makes it a lot easier to cut when sparks are flying everywhere and it gets hard to see the bend. There is a bit of room for error, as you can file and deformaties are far less noticeable after you use the window seal. Also, check on plexiglass artists, if you want to throw a plexiglass in with a game logo or something; looks pretty sweet if done correctly.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wagonburner*
> 
> the Color LED's on the front, i want to change them to yellow if possible. i will be doing a yellow on black water cool system in my rebuild and would love to change those leds out. really dont want to cover them with tape haha. im sure its been asked numerous times in this thread!
> Any help would be amazing!!!


I'll PM you details about the LEDs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aggrotech*
> 
> I've gone through quite a few pages and cant seem to find anyone who has got the nzxt hue+.
> I plan on buying it soon, im just curious, will the default hue+ LED strips be enough to cover all corners of the case without issue? or would it be smart to buy the extensions as well?


It's long enough to go around the inside of the case. Here's my layout:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Started here and went down.

across the bottom to the back of the case

went up and completely around the rear fan

Hard to see here but went to ceiling and around the tight space of the Big fan

Then when I got back to where I started, I had around 6 inches left so I kept it on the ceiling, but turned it 90 degrees to make it end up at the back wall.

Hope this helps.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbpcosta*
> 
> I'm going to buy spare parts for te front panel grids, but the rubber surface I don't know what to do!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga69*
> 
> I'm curious what conditions you have your computer in, and how long you have had it so that we can all know how much these can take, but as for getting those working again, you can either try to get yours back in working order, or try aftermarket plates. for getting yours good again, it would come down to tearing all of them apart, cleaning the rust off and painting them again, I don't do painting so IDK how much work or how successful this would be. However I do know that if you take the HDD cages out you are left with an extra 6 5.25 Bays, so you might have good luck getting an aftermarket plate to fit nicely, here is one I found very quickly.
> https://www.frozencpu.com/products/7317/cpa-238/Lian_Li_BZ-501_525_Mesh_Bay_Cover_w_Filter_-_Black_BZ-501.html?tl=g1c143&id=BqVARIwo


If you don't mind some DIY labor, I'd recommend going to CM Store, buy the front panel of the Cosmos II, and measure / cut to size with a dremel tool. The black mesh pattern is the same so it will match the rest of the mesh panels on your case.
Now on my PC, I am only using the black, metal mesh from the front panel of the Cosmos II, however another member on here also used the plastic design piece that came behind it.
Here are pics of mine so far, it's still a work in progress.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



A terrible mock up picture with the plastic design piece to see if I liked it. I did not.


Just mesh cut to size.

Like I said, I'm still working on it.
I have a long ways to go before I am done with the front of my case, but if your just looking to cover 6 bays, I'd go this route. I prefer one big cover over individual bay covers any day.


----------



## JKuhn

It's been a while since I last saw you here.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> It's been a while since I last saw you here.


Yes, it has been far too long since I've been on here.
I haven't gotten much modding down lately either. I have SO many parts laying around, but haven't had much time.

I still have a big list of mods I want to do to this case before I'll be satisfied with it:

* make front panel badass
* replace all LED fans
* change color of LEDs on control panel again
* change power button logo
* change CM Storm logo on removable cover for tool box
* PSU cover
* liquid cooling with hard acrylic tubing
* handle mod for push / pull fans
* add EL wire to inside of case
* better cable management


----------



## JKuhn

I'll let you get to it then.









Unfortunetely my Mazda is having "old car problems" at the moment (and the BMW also needs some work), so I can't do much else. I don't even have lighting in my case anymore, and I'm not sure when I'll be able to fix it. But I suppose massive expenses are to be expected with such old cars.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Unfortunately my Mazda is having "old car problems" at the moment (and the BMW also needs some work), so I can't do much else. I don't even have lighting in my case anymore, and I'm not sure when I'll be able to fix it. But I suppose massive expenses are to be expected with such old cars.


Expenses with Mazdas, I've been there.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I had a 05 MSM, best car I've ever owned and miss it dearly.
I put a BossFrog Clearview Max roll bar in it, AEM short ram cold air intake, oil filter relocation kit, and an ACT 6 pad sprung hub racing clutch with lightweight flywheel.
Bout a year ago, a woman driving an SUV failed to stop at a 4 way intersection, didn't see my rare, black MSM crossing the intersection, hit and totaled it.
I now own an RX-8 and they require a bit of maintenance. Already replaced the coils, wires, and spark plugs. Factory coils suck, I bought Z06 Corvette coils - no more misfires








Next is replacing the cat with a midpipe. Cat convertors don't last very long in rotaries due to the extreme heat they produce, especially when cranking it to 9000 RPMs.



Back to PCs, I am wondering if Cooler Master Support people are still on here to help us out?
I am wanting to purchase a new X-Dock door. There's a small pin that is suppose to go in a hole to make door hinge open, but the small pin on mine has broken off.
I do not see this item for sale on the CM Store either.


----------



## toncij

Can someone be so kind as to help me with a problem I have using CM Storm Trooper: where and how do I mount a second 280mm radiator in it?

The front is not solid so it's out of the question. The side is impossible. Hard drive cage panels simply can't mount a radiator, holes don't match and even if those did, there are some silly bumpers that are actual drive cage holders/sliders you use to put actual cages on. Actual cages, even when used two, also can't mount a radiator on them.

Is it at all possible? I have one 280mm on top and need to mount a second one...


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Can someone be so kind as to help me with a problem I have using CM Storm Trooper: where and how do I mount a second 280mm radiator in it?
> 
> The front is not solid so it's out of the question. The side is impossible. Hard drive cage panels simply can't mount a radiator, holes don't match and even if those did, there are some silly bumpers that are actual drive cage holders/sliders you use to put actual cages on. Actual cages, even when used two, also can't mount a radiator on them.
> 
> Is it at all possible? I have one 280mm on top and need to mount a second one...


People do mount radiators in the front. Just use some L-brackets. You might have to drill new holes in the 5.25" bays though.


----------



## ThisMaySting

I fabricated my own L-brackets out of steel for my 240 radiator to mount in the front, and it fits in there with my Lamptron FC-8 fan controller in the top bay. I of course removed all the hard drive cages completely and mounted my HDD and two SSDs on the wiring side of the case. Anything is possible, it's just a question of how much time and money you have and are willing to put into it. I had some extra cash, but I didn't have a ton of time, so my rig got sort of "thrown" together. Quick and easy mods, get it done, make it serve its purpose and the "next" one will be "pretty", lol...


----------



## Maamyyra

Can anyone recommend paint that looks the same as the case. I'm going to paint my (not done yet) PSU cover, HDD-cage side cover and 3-fan front cover and i would like to paint them to same color as the case itself. The case is Trooper so i'm looking for black spraypaints.


----------



## Mega Man

My vote is for "that one" ( I kidd )


----------



## Rufinoman

Hi everyone
I have a small computer shop in Buenos Aires where I recondition used PCs for resale and also build gaming machines. I also write for a tech website where I'm known as Mr Off-Topic.
I also wrote a review of the Storm Trooper which I could post here if anyone would like to see it.
I bought my Storm Trooper last August and paid an arm and a leg for it (prices in Argentina are crazy) but it's well worth the money.
Moved up from an NZXT Phantom which is also a top case, but has its failings, like the very weak plastic door hinges and only two top mounted USB ports (1 x USB 3, 1 x USB 2)
The first thing that struck me about the Trooper is the build quality and cunning design which is both practical and looks great.To think that I nearly bought a Level 10.
I haven't modded it at all and have only just got round to connecting the X-Dock which works flawlessly. It would have been easier if CM had supplied a longer SATA cable for the X-Dock as the standard length only just reaches. The 12v CPU extension cable was a life saver though!
I don't really have any niggles about the case, only I'd like to have the two red LEDs (power and HDD) a little more prominent and I stopped the plastic top switches from being so squeaky by taking the switch mechanism to bits and greasing the moving parts with silicon grease. That squeaking noise made the case feel cheap and irritated me lol.
Also, I was delighted to be able to get the side-window version which makes all the difference.
I'm running an FX 8320 on a Gigabyte 970A-UD3P which I'll be replacing when I can afford to as it has this weird bug where, when you switch it on, it momentarily switches off, then back on. Same for restarts and is a known bug which even the last BIOS F2g didn't fix. I may go for the GA-990FXA-UD3 R5 which I fitted for a gaming customer last week and is on special offer round the corner at a distributor.
I'd really like to go Intel, but again, crazy prices!
I really love building PCs and when the Storm trooper arrived (on the back of a delivery scooter!) I couldn't wait to get stuck in. here are a few shots of before and after. Nothing as great looking as some of the modded cases I've seen here.














http://imgur.com/I3ggVtl





I changed those blue SATA cables eventually and I'd like to find some black webbing/shrouding for the different coloured ATX cable endings where they connect to the mobo.


----------



## Mega Man

fyi the ud5 ( basically all gigabyte boards ) will still double boot, it is a giga thing


----------



## Bizdets

*Cooler Master Storm Trooper dual 420mm radiators inside the case. No external modifications.*

For a while I had dual 420mm x 60mm radiators mounted in a separate rack below the case. However this made the large case even more bulky so I started thinking on how to fit them inside, without changing or modding it externally.

The solution was relatively simple. Remove all front trays (HDD, 5.25", tool tray), unscrew all support brackets you can. Take a dremel tool or angle grinder and carefully cut off anything that will protrude inside the front bay area. Naturally you would have to mount any HDD's or SSD's in the back or on top - not too hard with some ingenuity.

After adding 4mm insulation rubber to both sides of the radiator assembly it fit really sung.

Tubing will be a tight fit but still doable with some 90 degree angles and/or anti-kink springs. For tube routing I had to cut a 90x50mm hole in the bottom of the side wall (check pictures). I just cut down from the tool tray rails until I reached the desired depth. Also made some holes and added rubber grommets to the vertical stand to pass the tubing through there. The compression fittings where easy enough to tighten even with the radiator inside.

Radiator assembly itself is two Phobya 420mm x 60mm radiators (connected in series); six Phobya 140x20mm plexi shrouds; three Noctua NF-A14 PWM 140mm fans in the middle (puhs/pull); all sandwiched together using M3 threaded rod (cut to size) and suitable M3 washers and nuts.

This is plenty and then some for the single GPU setup I have. But if need be you could forego the shrouds and mount the two radiators with up to nine 140mm fans!!! That would satisfy the cooling needs for even some crazy 3-4 way GPU setup.

Overall I am very satisfied with the result, it looks nice and clean. There is plenty of cooling power, the case is back to its original size and from the outside you wouldn't know how much copper and water it holds. Structurally the case seems not to have suffered. There is no bending or twisting it. The weight distribution is more even (the case used to be a little back-heavy) and more towards the top handle - which is good. (Though dragging it around is still a bit of a workout.)

Front view without panels. 420mm will fit exactly. The lower steel lip and the front panel will prevent it moving forward, no need to fasten or brace it from this side.


Clearance from the top. No need to remove x-dock. You can easily access the inside radiators upper port for de-aeration if you put a thumb screw there. The outside one is closer and I need needle-nose pliers to operate (or I can tilt the whole assembly out and de-aerate). However I do have large hands so someone with smaller paws might have easier access.


With the front panel on. There is ample distance between the rad and the panel and really no obstruction for air. The lowest front plate (the one with the CM Storm logo) will not have to be modded, enough air will pass even with that in place.


Extremely nice and comfortable fit inside. Plenty of room to install the rest of your system even with rads installed.


Side view. Fits like a glove. (Notice the cutout and pass through for the tubing)


After some consideration I decided to add a brace inside to prevent the rad slipping against internal components. The 4mm rubber insulation (two strips front and back on both sides) on the radiator keeps it snug so there is no real danger. But I do drive to LAN's from time-to-time so I added some extra safety. I cut a 5 x 10 x 180mm strip of POM and used pre-existing threaded holes and stock screws to fasten it. (I just had POM handy, 2mm alumin(i)um or 1mm steel strip would do the trick as well.)


----------



## Rufinoman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> fyi the ud5 ( basically all gigabyte boards ) will still double boot, it is a giga thing


It doesn't double boot now that I disabled UNLOCK cpu.
It was always a niggle more than anything else.


----------



## Mega Man

Good. But why was it enabled anyway? I never enable it and it comes disabled from stock


----------



## Rufinoman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Good. But why was it enabled anyway? I never enable it and it comes disabled from stock


I enabled it thinking it was related to overclocking.
Does that answer your question?


----------



## Mega Man

Yes actually. You are the third person with the same issues. Tbh I thought giga did it in their list of epic bios fails


----------



## raljamcar

Hello all,
I am making my first build and am using this tower. I have noticed that the little toolbox behind the logo will not slide out for me, as it impacts the front plate. also one of the two spring loaded actuators that holds the logo plate on is missing.
I was just wondering how many others had run into this before, but do not have enough tme to read through all 1100+ pages. Thanks for any help!


----------



## JKuhn

I haven't heard of that happening before.

I don't know what types of places you buy from, are you sure it's a real Trooper/Stryker? CM Storm generally has excellent build quality.

Also, welcome to OCN and the Trooper/Stryker club.


----------



## raljamcar

Got it from newegg. I got it open,the metal pack that weighs quite a bit was of to a side so that side sagged. Just had to lift it more. One spring clip is still missing, but it stays on so it probably doesnt matter.


----------



## JKuhn

Regarding that missing clip, you can contact CM support (or one of their reps here, I don't know which of them are still active reps). You'll probably be able to get a new cover. CM has a great reputation for support.

Once someone here had his motherboard standoffs break, so he drilled them out. Then he contacted CM Support to hear if they had suggestions as to how he could make the best of the situation (he knew that drilling them out would void the warranty). Despite the fact that they didn't need to, they sent him an entire new case and told him to keep the old one as well.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raljamcar*
> 
> Got it from newegg. I got it open,the metal pack that weighs quite a bit was of to a side so that side sagged. Just had to lift it more. One spring clip is still missing, but it stays on so it probably doesnt matter.


have to ask the basic stuff first, you know there is a screw to hold it in correct? did you remove it ?


----------



## Aggrotech

So Ive completed my setup and 3 of my intake fans all have blinking LED's. the only way to fix this is to ramp up the onboard fan controller to max speed. I'm assuming the flashing led's having something to do with being connected to the onboard fan controller? The other fans that arent connected to it run fine without the blinking, just curious if theres a way to fix it WHILE having the fans connected, for easy adjustment.


----------



## JKuhn

That's an inherent problem with the built-in controller. Most controllers work by altering the voltage supplied to the fan, but in this case the controller works by rapidly switching the fan on/off. The slower you set the fan, the more time the fan (and leds) will be off. The only way to have led fans on that controller without the leds flickering will be to use the correct CM fans (with a seperate cable for the leds, DO NOT use another brand as some of them have power on that cable and will blow the controller).


----------



## Aggrotech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> That's an inherent problem with the built-in controller. Most controllers work by altering the voltage supplied to the fan, but in this case the controller works by rapidly switching the fan on/off. The slower you set the fan, the more time the fan (and leds) will be off. The only way to have led fans on that controller without the leds flickering will be to use the correct CM fans (with a seperate cable for the leds, DO NOT use another brand as some of them have power on that cable and will blow the controller).


well thats disappointing. I'm running Corsair fans in the case as im tired of the red theme & wanted different LED colors. So the only way to really keep the fan led from flickering is to turn on the fan controller to the highest setting, or to not use it at all....

Lame.


----------



## JKuhn

You can also get Stryker fans, which are white. Apart from that, I'm afraid you'll have to use another controller.


----------



## miles17

HI all. I'm new to the forum and was hoping somebody could help me out with some wiring confusion I'm having with the Stryker. I apologize if these have been asked before.

*1.* There's a wire with "wings" on the plug that isn't explained in the manual. I believe from what I've read, this is an extra LED fan connector? Do I just leave that dangling unconnected? I think it's connected to the front panel. Here's an image I found online:



*2.* There's a black and brown wire connected to the top fan. There's a split and I believe one wire is connected to the control panel, but the other short wire is not connected to anything. Is that also a spare plug that I don't need to connect to anything?

*3.* The rear fan comes with a 3-pin to molex adapter cable already connected. Is it best to just use the MOLEX then, or would I be better off connecting the 3-pin directly to one of my motherboard's system fan ports? Would there be any difference in how the rear fan operates?

Thanks if anybody could help.


----------



## Bizdets

1. Yes, that is a LED header. You can leave it empty or connect a fan LED (or other LED's of suitable voltage and low enough amperage) to it - it is controlled (on/off) via the led button on front panel.

2. That is a simple Y cable for another fan. You can add any 3-pin fan to that extra split and it will be controlled via the control panel together with the top (and other) fans. If you wan't you can connect the back fan to that and have all your fans connected to the controller. Or you can just leave it empty.

3. It is up to you if you don't want the back exhaust to run full-speed you can remove the adapter and connect the fan to aforementioned top-fan split cable or directly to motherboard.

For that matter, you can connect all fans to motherboard headers if you have enough and want to use software to control them. Or you can connect all the fans to the built-in controller and use that.


----------



## miles17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bizdets*
> 
> 1. Yes, that is a LED header. You can leave it empty or connect a fan LED (or other LED's of suitable voltage and low enough amperage) to it - it is controlled (on/off) via the led button on front panel.
> 
> 2. That is a simple Y cable for another fan. You can add any 3-pin fan to that extra split and it will be controlled via the control panel together with the top (and other) fans. If you wan't you can connect the back fan to that and have all your fans connected to the controller. Or you can just leave it empty.
> 
> 3. It is up to you if you don't want the back exhaust to run full-speed you can remove the adapter and connect the fan to aforementioned top-fan split cable or directly to motherboard.
> 
> For that matter, you can connect all fans to motherboard headers if you have enough and want to use software to control them. Or you can connect all the fans to the built-in controller and use that.


Wow, thanks for the quick and thorough reply. Perfect!


----------



## miles17

Another quick question - if I plug the rear fan into the top fan split cable, how will the front case controller control the fans? Will the top fan and the rear fan be controlled separately, or are they joined and controlled together by one control?

Are both HDD fans controlled separately, or are they also joined and controlled by a single control?

And are the two HDD fans the only fans in the case with LED lights?


----------



## JKuhn

All the fans that you connect to the built-in controller are controlled as a group. You cannot change the speed of one fan, unless you use a seperate controller or connect that fan to the motherboard.

And yes, only the two front/side fans have leds. You can however order more of them from CM if you want.

Oh, and welcome to OCN.


----------



## miles17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> All the fans that you connect to the built-in controller are controlled as a group. You cannot change the speed of one fan, unless you use a seperate controller or connect that fan to the motherboard.
> 
> And yes, only the two front/side fans have leds. You can however order more of them from CM if you want.
> 
> Oh, and welcome to OCN.


Great! Thanks for the reply and the welcome!


----------



## Skaerlo

I've ordered a pair of HAF-X PSU covers to go in the bottom of the Trooper I just inherited from a friend, does anyone have the dimensons of these parts? Want to plan ahead for the rest of my mods


----------



## JKuhn

Do you mean the dimensions of the PSU covers? I know people used them some time ago (and several others tried to find them), but I'm no longer sure who actually has them. Maybe someone can chime in.

I see @NASzi had those covers, but I'm not sure if he'll still be able to help. Also, it's been a couple of weeks since he last logged on so he might take a while to see this.

Anyway, welcome to you as well. It seems the Trooper/Stryker is making a comeback.


----------



## Skaerlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Do you mean the dimensions of the PSU covers? I know people used them some time ago (and several others tried to find them), but I'm no longer sure who actually has them. Maybe someone can chime in.
> 
> I see @NASzi had those covers, but I'm not sure if he'll still be able to help. Also, it's been a couple of weeks since he last logged on so he might take a while to see this.
> 
> Anyway, welcome to you as well. It seems the Trooper/Stryker is making a comeback.


Thanks for the welcome!

Yeah, I'm hoping to get the measurements of the covers themselves. It's not the end of the world if I have to wait until they arrive, just means I can't order some little bits and pieces I was hoping to get in advance. It'll be a while before I can get to modding properly anyway, I've had to order the topcase from the CM US store and send it to a reshipper to get it sent to the UK because they wouldn't ship it directly.

Like £40 in postage for a £15 part, it's nuts lol. Luckily I got the case for free so it's not a huge deal to spend a little on it.


----------



## Crosive

obligatory picture for joining "the club"

I've not modded anything on the exterior, so I'll post a pic of the interior instead.

I know the ram is in single channel mode (snapped a picture before testing, and haven't taken another one since changing it)

I know the 1050 psu is overkill. for now.


----------



## JKuhn

Also, welcome to OCN and the Trooper/stryker club.


----------



## GRaFkiyv

Replaced ARCTIC Freezer 13 to ARCTIC Liquid Freezer 240

http://flamber.ru/1165695978/photos/1466575714/

The third fan was located on top of the body , it is impossible to put a fourth is not removing the handle.
Between the mounting rack and dual PCB placed a piece of tape on the top of the third fan planted under one fastening two goals that would not hurt the body .

linX and FPUstress [email protected] OK on msinimum speed - 50% min/ in UEFI for pump =3100rpm, 750prm fans (12,5%to70jC UEFI)









Soon mood 4,8GHz for 24/7 and 5GHz for test and game


----------



## miles17

I just got my new PC finished with the Stryker case, and now that I'm installing software, I noticed that the HDD activity light on the front panel is barely visible. Both LEDs are actually very hard to see without hovering over the case at just the right angle, but the HDD activity LED is especially hard to see. Looking at it at the optimal angle, it appears to be only half-lit, like half the LED is covered up or something. I can post a picture but it wouldn't be until this weekend when I can get a camera.

Is this normal for this case or is the LED bad or not mounted correctly? Can I make any adjustment to it? Would it be a major project to investigate this? I can't imagine pulling apart half the case now just for this, but I rely on the HDD indicator quite often and I'm surprised how poorly lit it is. Compared to the one to the left, the activity LED is barely visible. I have no experience with wiring in new LEDs so I have no idea how to fix this or replace it. I see others have mentioned this in here. Is this a defect or is it badly designed? I love this case but I'm very disappointed that this activity light is worthless. I can't even see it sitting down.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miles17*
> 
> I just got my new PC finished with the Stryker case, and now that I'm installing software, I noticed that the HDD activity light on the front panel is barely visible. Both LEDs are actually very hard to see without hovering over the case at just the right angle, but the HDD activity LED is especially hard to see. Looking at it at the optimal angle, it appears to be only half-lit, like half the LED is covered up or something. I can post a picture but it wouldn't be until this weekend when I can get a camera.
> 
> Is this normal for this case or is the LED bad or not mounted correctly? Can I make any adjustment to it? Would it be a major project to investigate this? I can't imagine pulling apart half the case now just for this, but I rely on the HDD indicator quite often and I'm surprised how poorly lit it is. Compared to the one to the left, the activity LED is barely visible. I have no experience with wiring in new LEDs so I have no idea how to fix this or replace it. I see others have mentioned this in here. Is this a defect or is it badly designed? I love this case but I'm very disappointed that this activity light is worthless. I can't even see it sitting down.


Same here. You should be able to fix it if you're creative, but personally I wouldn't worry too much.

EEDIT: If you really want one and have access to old computers (those stuff from the 90's or early 2000's) then you can pull the HDD led out of one of those and find a place to put it in your Stryker. Maybe behind one of the front mesh grilles?


----------



## miles17

Sounds like they didn't put a lot of thought into that activity light which is a shame. I have my old case with a nice bright blue activity light. I just don't know how to wire that into this case.


----------



## Rufinoman

It´s well recessed and has a black foam surround, presumably to keep the light going upwards as opposed to sideways. Scratches head...............
I´m going to look at that again over the weekend.


----------



## miles17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rufinoman*
> 
> It´s well recessed and has a black foam surround, presumably to keep the light going upwards as opposed to sideways. Scratches head...............
> I´m going to look at that again over the weekend.


Wow, that sounds like a poorly thought-out idea. No wonder I can barely see it - it looks like there's something literally covering half the LED. It's probably the foam.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crosive*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the 1050 psu is overkill. for now.


Welcome to club!
You call it overkill, I call it future proofing. Either way, it's smart.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRaFkiyv*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The third fan was located on top of the body , _*it is impossible to put a fourth is not removing the handle*_.


A few people have modified their handles so they can fit another fan under the handle.
If you don't feel like modifying your handle, I believe you can fit a slim profile 120mm fan under the handle with no problem.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Welcome to club!
> *You call it overkill, I call it future proofing*. Either way, it's smart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few people have modified their handles so they can fit another fan under the handle.
> If you don't feel like modifying your handle, I believe you can fit a slim profile 120mm fan under the handle with no problem.


And I call it OCN.


----------



## stayupthetree

I am currently in the middle of a build with. I seek answers from those who have come before me.

I've watched a million videos on air flow and I am no more educated than before. With this case and a H100i, what air flow recommendations do you have?

I've seen quite a few cases on this thread with covers over the PSU area, where can I find one?!


----------



## Aggrotech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stayupthetree*
> 
> I've seen quite a few cases on this thread with covers over the PSU area, where can I find one?!


I bought this one http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-xm-psu-cover/ and it does its job. its not ffor the trooper so ofc it isnt completely flush, however that can be done with some zipties. right now i basically just have it in place with nothing necessarily keeping it in place, so i can adjust it anytime without an issue. Looks kinda weird right now but for 12$ its what i expected.


----------



## stayupthetree

I am currently in the middle of a build with. I seek answers from those who have come before me.

I've watched a million videos on air flow and I am no more educated than before. With this case and a H100i, what air flow recommendations do you have?

I've seen quite a few cases on this thread with covers over the PSU area, where can I find one?!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aggrotech*
> 
> I bought this one http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-xm-psu-cover/ and it does its job. its not ffor the trooper so ofc it isnt completely flush, however that can be done with some zipties. right now i basically just have it in place with nothing necessarily keeping it in place, so i can adjust it anytime without an issue. Looks kinda weird right now but for 12$ its what i expected.


Does it come in white?


----------



## JKuhn

Not that I'm aware of. Remember, that PSU cover is meant for a black case.

If you want white, you can paint it. The key to a nice paint finish is to prepare the surface properly, so don't skimp on that. Just let me know if you need a painting guide. Also, welcome to the Trooper/Stryker club and OCN.









@Aggrotech, do you know if that is the same cover as the old HAF X one, or did they change it?


----------



## stayupthetree

Definitely will need a guide as that is something I haven't done before. Thanks. I've actually owned the case for a little over a year, and just now have been in a place to do something with it.


----------



## vanasfield

Made my PSU cover out of acrylic, its in 3 parts because I wanted it to span the entire bottom and add a fan, 1 solid piece would not go in. Also made an acrylic side panel cover and fan shroud and a few other acrylic pieces...



Changed up the front panel as well...


New full side panel I am working on, just need to make the attachment portion...


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stayupthetree*
> 
> Definitely will need a guide as that is something I haven't done before. Thanks. I've actually owned the case for a little over a year, and just now have been in a place to do something with it.


Here's a guide that jixr gave me some time ago to paint a keyboard. I personally use a bit more paint at a time, but be careful not to let it run.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I've painted everything from cars, jet-skis, my racing motorcycles, computer cases, pretty much everything.
> You can get very nice and long lasting results if you take your time and do it right. Even if you are using a cheap can of spray paint or a professional HVLP paint sprayer and a booth.
> Mine was done with a $3.50 can of paint and left outside to dry.
> 
> 1. 400 grit sand paper ( yes it takes forever ) go EASY to not dig into the plastic. Do not use any thing rougher than 400 ( I would have used 600 if I had some ) as it will just dig into the plastic and scratch it up leaving an un-even finish.
> 2. Sand all the rubber off
> 3. Wet sand with 1000+ grit over the entire body ( more time in prep work = better final result ) until its glass smooth
> 4. get paint
> 5. MIST the keyboard very very very lightly ( if you cover everything in one go you're doing it wrong, if it looks wet, you're doing it wrong )
> 6. wait 10mins, mist again, 10mins, mist, 10mins, mist, etc until the entire thing is covered.
> 7. let dry aprox 3 hours
> 8. Wetsand again with 1500+ ( it will still be tacky, but use light pressure to remove any paint build up, and use rubber gloves or be very gentle to not leave fingerprints )
> 9. Don't touch it for a day.
> 10. Repeat 5-9 I want to say I misted mine about 20 times or so before the final sanding.
> 11. Final wetsand of 2000+ and you're done!
> Note: if you use a high gloss paint, the final wetsanding can take away the shine leaving a matt finish so I myself always use matt colors, and If I want gloss then I go into clear-coating.
> I think most people here would not want a high gloss keyboard so I won't go into that.


EDIT: Here's an example of what I've done with a "rattle can":


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Charnelfire

Can anyone explain how some people got 3 fans in front of the case ? 

Do I need a special block to hold the 3rd fan ? Because the case only comes with 2 of these blocks on which you can sustain the fans.

Also anyone knows if an eATX MSI X99A GODLIKE GAMING CARBON motherboard fits in this case ?


----------



## GRaFkiyv

FrozrDragon logo


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRaFkiyv*
> 
> FrozrDragon logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice! I like that it's white. Looks great and centered.









How is it mounted? Is it stuck on using 3M tape or is it super glued or is it magnetic?

On a side note, have you considered "ghosting" your disc drive? I know a few guys on here that have done this. It's where you mount your disc drive a little further inside the case so you can still put a bay cover on that hides your disc drive. This may require drilling new holes to put the thumb screws in to mount it properly.

If you did decide to "ghost" your disc drive, you may want to re-center your FrozrDragon logo.

Personally, I chose to not "ghost" my own disc drive, but I have sanded off all front logos and words to make it flat and then I painted it black.


----------



## GRaFkiyv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> How is it mounted? Is it stuck on using 3M tape or is it super glued or is it magnetic?


super glued


----------



## Skaerlo

Is it safe to cut the AC'97 connector off on the front panel header? I have heard horror stories about some being wired in a way that means cutting the AC'97 also kills the HD Audio connector.

It's getting in the way of my sleeving and I'd rather not start messing around with cable extensions and making more spaghetti under the back panel just to get a clean sleeve


----------



## JKuhn

I can't remember exactly how it's wired, but it should be easy to see if it'll cause problems by looking at the wiring. I'd check it myself if I could, but mine is connected, I won't be able to reach it, and rebooting my rig can take anywhere between 10-30 minutes (there are several things that tend to not work, so it's basically a matter of reboot, test, reboot, test, and so on). But if you do it, make sure you don't cause a short-circuit as that can damage your motherboard/sound card.

EDIT: What I did, was I used a single large sleeve over the cable and the extra connector. It's not perfect, but it looks better than a loose connector.


----------



## mistershan

Hey guys. Sorry I am not a builder myself so I am a little noobish. I had microcenter assemble my rig a year and a half ago. Today I tried to plug in a new SSD in the front slot but it doesn't seem to be working. I wonder if they plugged it into my mother board (Asus Rage Extreme), because the front usb 3.0 ports don't seem to be working. The thing is I have no idea where to start to check if it is plugged in properly. However, it is plugged in properly what exactly do I need to do in my bios to enable it, if anything. I am running Windows 10. I know it's a long time to neglect this but i haven't needed new storage till now, and my motherboard has SO many usb 3.0 ports that I haven't had to use the front ones. However, if I have to go in and connect the SSD port, I probably should just plug in the 3.0's...Thanks in advance.


----------



## JKuhn

Welcome to OCN and the Trooper/Stryker club.









I'm afraid I've taken quite a severe stance against Windows Keylogger (what you call 10) so I can't help with problems regarding that, but I doubt it's related.

The hotswap bay and USB ports are copmpletely seperate, and while I'd consider it shocking of them to not connect the front USB ports (an easy fix though), I wouldn't be suprised if they left the hotswap bay out.

Since you're not a builder and got the shop to do it for you I'll assume that your knowledge regarding the inside of a computer is minimal. To see what's going on you'll have to look inside the case, and also trace some wires to see where they go. I'll take some pictures (where possible, see what I said above about switching my rig off), and then continue answering.

EDIT: Here's a picture on the motherboard:



If you look under the bunch of yellow sleeved wires you'll see two thick black cables coming from a single connector. That's the front USB3. The other broad ribbon-like cables just below that are SATA cables. Those are the data cables for the hard drives, optical drive, etc. One of them should go up to the hotswap bay if you want to use it, and you'll also need a powere cable (I can't remember if it's a Molex or SATA power cable, but you'll seee which one fits). To use the hotswap feature you'll have to enable it in your BIOS settings, but someone else will have to chime in on how to do that on your board. Otherwise you can still use it by plugging the drive in/out while the system is off.

EDIT: Oh, and sorry about the dust. I'll have to clean my rig at some point.


----------



## tashcz

Hey guys,

anyone bought or made a PSU cover for this? Some advice would be helpful, so far I'm thinkig of cutting and bending plexy. But the thing is I'm gonna need some holes in it for cable routing through the cover, mostly to the GPU since my modular cables are too short to reach to the GPU if I route them through the back of the case.


----------



## JKuhn

Did you have a look at the HAF-X (now HAF-XM) PSU covers in the CM store?


----------



## DoomDash

Hey guys, I recently re-did the fan configuration since I wasn't happy with my CPU temps. I'm running all air, and I had the 2 fans on the HDD bays blowing towards the MBA side of the case. That seemed a bit counter productive but since I didn't really read any information in this thread about it being a big deal, I built it that way. Well I changed the bays around so that the fans are now both pulling air in from the front of the case. Temps don't seem that much lower, so I had a few questions for any of you who might know.


How are you guys mounting a 3rd fan on the very top slots of the front of the case? Right over the 2 HDD bays. Did the case come with special mounting hardware I didn't notice or are you guys doing that custom?
Why is it so impossible to find a black windowed side for this case? I don't feel like paying an arm and a leg on some euro site. Anywhere else?
If I had 2 fans blowing air onto the GPU's would this actually help or not make much of a difference? I've been doing that but I can't really notice a difference with them on or off.
If anyone has some advice I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Did you have a look at the HAF-X (now HAF-XM) PSU covers in the CM store?


Yeah I did, I'd probably need 2 of them since I want to cover the PSU also, but that's 19EUR parts + 30EUR shipping which isn't a great deal.


----------



## JKuhn

You're right you'll need two if you want to cover the whole bottom.

There are also several people who made custom covers, but I can't help much in that regard.

DoomDash: You can either make custom mountings or buy a third HDD cage. I don't know how common they are or what they cost, but I've seen them in the CM store before.


----------



## Xemos

The HAF XM PSU cover for sure fits in the storm trooper like the HAF X psu covers did?


----------



## JKuhn

As I understand it's just a renamed HAF-X cover. I can't say out of personal experience though.


----------



## tashcz

Guys,

Any of you changed case fans?

From the specs they seem relatively fine. The 140mm one is 60CFM, 120mm ones are around 40-50 can't remember.

I have a CM 240m on top as an exhaust also.

What would you reccomend for upgrading those? I'd like to upgrade the exhaust one as there is heat comming from the G1 GTX970, and also VRM because I have a 40mm attached to them. But I can't find a decent fan with more CFM, that isn't exotic and that I'm able to find around. Reccomend me some good 140mm ones please, and also 120mm would be helpful.

I have a couple of 120mm SickleFlows laying around but they are too noisy and seems to me they don't provide enough CFM.

How about JetFlos?


----------



## jktmas

I have switched most of my fans to corsair high static pressure fans, although the new corsair mag lev fans look pretty nice.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jktmas*
> 
> I have switched most of my fans to corsair high static pressure fans, although the new corsair mag lev fans look pretty nice.


How would you compare them to stock ones, noise and performance wise? I'm thinking about changing them since I only use 1 120mm as intake and the rear 140mm as an exhaust + the 240mm rad on top.


----------



## jktmas

Stock fan specs:
Front: 120mm LED fan x 2, 1200 RPM, 17 dBA
Top: 200mm fan x 1, 1000 RPM, 23 dBA
Rear: 140mm fan x 1, 1200 RPM, 19 dBA

Corsair Mag Lev 120mm fan specs
Airflow 12 - 75 CFM
Static Pressure 0.2 - 4.2 mmH20
Sound Level 16 - 37 dBA
Speed 400 - 2400 RPM
Power Draw 0.225 A


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jktmas*
> 
> Stock fan specs:
> Front: 120mm LED fan x 2, 1200 RPM, 17 dBA
> Top: 200mm fan x 1, 1000 RPM, 23 dBA
> Rear: 140mm fan x 1, 1200 RPM, 19 dBA
> 
> Corsair Mag Lev 120mm fan specs
> Airflow 12 - 75 CFM
> Static Pressure 0.2 - 4.2 mmH20
> Sound Level 16 - 37 dBA
> Speed 400 - 2400 RPM
> Power Draw 0.225 A


I was thinking more of JetFlo's then.

But seems to me they don't make 140mm JetFlos any more?


----------



## MattBaneLM

i want to join but dont know what "time stamp means in registration ?? help pls...


----------



## JKuhn

I think it's just your join date for this club (it's not marked as mandatory so you can just leave it empty), but I doubt that list is still being updated. I can't remember if I filled out the form when I joined years ago (I probably did), but I'm not on the list.

Anyway, welcome from me.


----------



## MattBaneLM

thanks man


----------



## Mega Man

Welcome


----------



## QxY

I was thinking of getting a couple of side fans for some extra video card cooling. What's the recommendation for these, that'll work with the case's speed/led controller. Are the CM Sickleflows any good (Red LED)? Or perhaps some alternatives?

Also, since the side grill don't have a dust filter, I was thinking of getting a couple of 120mm ones to go with the fans, like these:
https://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-Filter-Magnet-Cooling-FF123B/dp/B00ARB5E8U

Or will they end up blocking too much airflow?


----------



## notron811

hi guys, this is my first post in this nice forum
I would buy a a case cooler master stryker and Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 with its four fan. i now this is very large,
someone of you know if it's possble to install in case stricker, i would to install in the superior zone of case but I'm scared that the artic liquid 240 is too large..


----------



## Mega Man

If I understand you right (you want to install it in the top)

You should not have an issue. But I don't use AIO you can wait die someone else who does to chime in


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> If I understand you right (you want to install it in the top)
> 
> You should not have an issue. *But I don't use AIO you can wait die someone else who does to chime in*


Autocorrect?

Notron811: You said four fans, do you mean push/pull (fan/rad/fan)? If so, the case does not have enough space at the top for that, so you'll only be able to use the radiator plus one set of fans.


----------



## notron811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> If I understand you right (you want to install it in the top)
> 
> You should not have an issue. But I don't use AIO you can wait die someone else who does to chime in


excuse can you explain me better? my english is very little







I do not understand this "But I don't use AIO you can wait die someone else who does to chime in"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Autocorrect?
> 
> Notron811: You said four fans, do you mean push/pull (fan/rad/fan)? If so, the case does not have enough space at the top for that, so you'll only be able to use the radiator plus one set of fans.


yes i said you 4 fans in push pull mode

it was what I thought, but the performance of install 2 fans is very comparably to mount 4 fans, in terms of temperatures, it's right?


----------



## JKuhn

Push/pull is preferred, especially with thick radiators, but it's not required. Basically for each part of the radiator (120/120 for that cooler) you have one fan pushing air in, and one pulling the hot air out. This is because the radiator is very restrictive, but you can also use high pressure fans that are designed for radiators or filters (for example the Corsair SP series (SP = static pressure, AF = air flow). Airflow fans don't work well if there is something that blocks the flow.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> If I understand you right (you want to install it in the top)
> 
> You should not have an issue. *But I don't use AIO you can wait die someone else who does to chime in*
> 
> 
> 
> Autocorrect?
> 
> Notron811: You said four fans, do you mean push/pull (fan/rad/fan)? If so, the case does not have enough space at the top for that, so you'll only be able to use the radiator plus one set of fans.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notron811*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> If I understand you right (you want to install it in the top)
> 
> You should not have an issue. But I don't use AIO you can wait die someone else who does to chime in
> 
> 
> 
> excuse can you explain me better? my english is very little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not understand this "But I don't use AIO you can wait die someone else who does to chime in"
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Autocorrect?
> 
> Notron811: You said four fans, do you mean push/pull (fan/rad/fan)? If so, the case does not have enough space at the top for that, so you'll only be able to use the radiator plus one set of fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes i said you 4 fans in push pull mode
> 
> it was what I thought, but the performance of install 2 fans is very comparably to mount 4 fans, in terms of temperatures, it's right?
Click to expand...

i was on my phone and my phone decided it was smarter then me !

it was supposed to say " But I don't use AIO you *SHOULD* wait *TILL* someone else who does to chime in " sorry :/


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i was on my phone and *my phone decided it was smarter then me* !
> 
> it was supposed to say " But I don't use AIO you *SHOULD* wait *TILL* someone else who does to chime in " sorry :/


Thought so.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notron811*
> 
> hi guys, this is my first post in this nice forum
> I would buy a a case cooler master stryker and Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 with its four fan. i now this is very large,
> someone of you know if it's possble to install in case stricker, i would to install in the superior zone of case but I'm scared that the artic liquid 240 is too large..


Hey,

I'm using AIO in the CM Stryker. No chance you are going to fit 1 fan + rad +1 fan on top because it will interfere with the motherboard. With the rad + fan it's already a bit hard to get the CPU 8pin connector in place.

With the standard AIO 240 with 2 fans on one side, you have a few milimeters of clearance to the motherboard. And mounting them outside of the case, where the thing for picking up the case is, is impossible, since it's tightly connected to the case and unless you mod the case you won't fit them there.

You can always drill some holes in the top of the case that will pull the radiator a bit away from the motherboard, or mod the case so you can mount it in the front.

Or maybe the Cooler Master Maker series is better for you?

If you need pictures of a Nepton 240m install with clearance from the mobo and other stuff, I'll take them and post them here no problem.


----------



## tashcz

Here are a bit of pictures taken now, and sorry for the ghetto looks, my Sabertooth died and I'm soon switching to something newer.

What I was thinking is maybe you can use those further holes that are on the last image. But still, there's no space to fit in another fan under those. I don't have an 8pin interfering with the rad, but most motherboards have it on the top edge.

EDIT: You can see it's pretty much interfering with my RAM sticks at some point that I can't open up that clip easily.

And take note that the small fan is 40mm. Thickness of your regular fan would be around 20 or 25mm as far as I know, plus the screws. So take that as a comparison.


----------



## jktmas

i'm 95% sure that you're only going to get one layer of fans with a rad up on top, but that's not a problem (Probably) unless you are in a really hot environment, or you're pushing a ridiculously hot chip really hard, just push (or just pull) will be perfectly fine.


----------



## tashcz

I'm currently pushing my FX8320 with 1.56Vcore and stress testing pulls a bunch of power, I think the whole system peaks at around 400+ watts. And with my ambient temperature of 27c, I get a full CPU load temp of ~50C with peaks to 52-53C.

And tests show that using dual fan setups only give you a 2-3C improvement, especially with those AIO units that aren't thick at all. So better get a regular 240 than a push/pull config. It's always easy to purchase another 2 fans. Ofcourse, you can buy that 4 fan combo, and not use the other 2 fans. But really that's overkill for too little temp decrease.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Whacked some leds in the case


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> i want to join but dont know what "time stamp means in registration ?? help pls...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome to the OCN Storm Trooper / Stryker Club! Always glad to see new members.
I would recommend turning your HDD cages to have the fans face the front for better airflow inside the case.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> With the standard AIO 240 with 2 fans on one side, you have a few milimeters of clearance to the motherboard. And _mounting them outside of the case, where the thing for picking up the case is, *is impossible*_, since it's tightly connected to the case and unless you mod the case you won't fit them there.


This is not entirely true. On the top outside the case, you can fit a normal 120mm fan towards the back and with *No Modification* to the handle you can fit a slim 120mm fan towards the front that will fit under the handle. Of course I would recommend doing the handle mod so you could fit 2 normal 120mm fans up there, but I know not everyone is willing to do that. A slim fan won't push as much air, but it's better than nothing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jktmas*
> 
> i'm 95% sure that you're only going to get one layer of fans with a rad up on top, but that's not a problem (Probably) unless you are in a really hot environment, or you're pushing a ridiculously hot chip really hard, just push (or just pull) will be perfectly fine.


I agree with you that most people will be just fine with either push or pull configuration. However, this is OCN were most of us go overkill even if we don't technically need to do so.








I will say that most 240 radiators / motherboard combinations can do both push/pull from the top of this case as long as one layer of fans is on the outside top of this case.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> Whacked some leds in the case


Not bad. I used to use the NZXT Hue which appears to be similar to what you are using in your video. I like how you placed the LED strip on your PSU, very unique. Different colors and modes, I like it.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Unfortunately you can only mount one 120 mm fan on the top without removing the carry handle


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> _Unfortunately you can only mount one 120 mm fan on the top without removing the carry handle_


This is *NOT* true!! You _*CAN*_ fit a slim profile 120mm fan under the handle with *No Modification* to the handle.

The slim 120mm fan in the link below is just *12mm thick*!

https://www.amazon.com/Scythe-Slip-Stream-120mm-SY1212SL12L/dp/B002CYPWTG

Trust me, it will fit.

I wish members would stop lying to others on here by saying it's not possible to fit two fans on top without doing the handle mod. I hate it when others give out false information like that because it is possible to fit two fans on top by simply using one slim profile 120mm fan. So in case you were wondering, yes it is that f**king simple. It's an easy solution that works.

I'm done.
(Drops the mic)


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> This is *NOT* true!! You _*CAN*_ fit a slim profile 120mm fan under the handle with *No Modification* to the handle.
> 
> The slim 120mm fan in the link below is just *12mm thick*!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Scythe-Slip-Stream-120mm-SY1212SL12L/dp/B002CYPWTG
> 
> Trust me, it will fit.
> 
> I wish members would stop lying to others on here by saying it's not possible to fit two fans on top without doing the handle mod. I hate it when others give out false information like that because it is possible to fit two fans on top by simply using one slim profile 120mm fan. So in case you were wondering, yes it is that f**king simple. It's an easy solution that works.
> 
> I'm done.
> (Drops the mic)


someone has their knickers in a twist...


----------



## tashcz

24CFM from a rad fan isn't anything. With the rad there it won't even push half of that with those blades. And I doubt the pressure is any better. Thing is, slim fans aren't made for radiators.

Yes, you can mount a slim fan. *But the guy asked if he could mount the 4 fan pack that comes with the AIO, so he can't.* Nobody's lying he got his answer, he can't mount that 4-fan AIO.

And really, is it really worth it to put another fan and make a push/pull, especially with those slim fans?

I'm not going to quote your answer to my answer saying it's not entirely true but it is in this case.

And huge respect to what you did to your Stryker case. I love it and I can see you're a lot into that, so your posts should be taken with high value.


----------



## MattBaneLM

yeah can I have a link to how you did that glowing edge effect please? great looking case.

I added an extra "pull" fan to mine and got a small average drop in temps. surprised I did tbh. that's 3 120mm 2000rpm fans.
but yeah, the difference a slim would make wouldn't be massive. when I do my custom loop soon I'm gonna have to have the rad out of case. the stryker just doesn't have enough room at the top.... ^%%$%^%%%!


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> yeah can I have a link to how you did that glowing edge effect please? great looking case.


This is should help you out. Just click on the Link below and then on the Spoiler.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club/10100#post_21835457


----------



## MattBaneLM

cool. nice work

I found an old tv wall unit im gonna make my next project.

the centre space is perfect for an exposed pc
could even incorporate a chiller box design down the line


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> yeah can I have a link to how you did that glowing edge effect please? great looking case.
> 
> I added an extra "pull" fan to mine and got a small average drop in temps. surprised I did tbh. that's 3 120mm 2000rpm fans.
> but yeah, the difference a slim would make wouldn't be massive. when I do my custom loop soon I'm gonna have to have the rad out of case. the stryker just doesn't have enough room at the top.... ^%%$%^%%%!


The difference push pull makes with any decent fan is minute


----------



## MattBaneLM

installing a 360 rad at the front.
here is my thread - http://www.overclock.net/t/1610127/my-first-custom-watercooling-loop-follow-advise

anyone here know how to secure the rad in the best fashion?


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegendMask*
> 
> Here is a good read and detailed steps regarding installing water cooling without any modding on this great case, by a member who goes by the name txtmstrjoe in this forum through CMHD.TV BLOG
> 
> CM Storm Trooper - Water Cooling Options (240mm - *Roof*-Mounted Radiator)
> 
> CM Storm Trooper - Water Cooling Options (240mm - *Floor*-Mounted Radiator)
> 
> CM Storm Trooper - Water Cooling Options (360mm - *Front*-Mounted Radiator)


bugger!! the links don't work! my googling efforts were wasted too. cant find much


----------



## MattBaneLM

Took those stupide mesh things out that make the side front panels look bad


----------



## tashcz

It wasn't mesh, it was the filters







The mesh is still on.

Wouldn't reccomend doing that.


----------



## MattBaneLM

potatoe... potaaaato....
wouldn't recommend? yeah I barely know what im doing. I should take my bat n ball n go home....

LOL


----------



## JKuhn

Not that those side filters do much. You can expect a very small increase in dust that enters the case, but not a lot.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Not that those side filters do much. You can expect a very small increase in dust that enters the case, but not a lot.


Depends. If you have a bunch of outflowing fans, the air is going to come in from where is least resistance. And filters make a heck of a restistance. I've removed all fans from the front cages and put them on the opposite side, so they blow all over the motherboard and the GPU instead of sucking air into the case, and I have dust all over my front filter now. And before that, I know my cages were the most dusty part of the case.


----------



## MattBaneLM

The dust won't have time to sit still lol

6 X 2000rpm in push pull at the front and 140mm and 200mm exhaust (can change 200mm to 2x 120 or 140 at top if needed.

I'm going to raise the legs down the track so I can mount fans under a 240 rad later too at the bottom


----------



## Mega Man

only six fan huh ? i miss those days, my rigs average 40-50 fans each, my next one will be pushing 200 fans each.... 200 gentle typhoons in 1 build .......


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> only six fan huh ? i miss those days, my rigs average 40-50 fans each, my next one will be pushing 200 fans each.... 200 gentle typhoons in 1 build .......


wha?! huh!? .... huh?
server builder???


----------



## Mega Man

this is my next case ( i have it now... but that is not me in the pic.

my next rigs


----------



## MattBaneLM

whats with all the fans bro?


----------



## Mega Man

why not ?


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> Took those stupide mesh things out that make the side front panels look bad
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I actually did the complete opposite. I disliked the light shining through the mesh on both side panels because it allowed others to see a lot of my wires and connections through them.
What I did was remove the side mesh panels, used them to create templates on card stock paper, cut them out to shape, blacked out both of them and reinstalled side mesh panels with new blacked out inserts. I'll see if I can find a couple photos to show for comparison.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Here you can see the light shining through the bottom part of the mesh.

With side panel removed, you can see I have two wires where the bottom of this side mesh panel is. One is to power the strand of EL wire I have on my side window and the other one is to power the LED case feet I have.

Here you can see my cutout templates installed. I blacked out the other sides of these.

A little blurry in this pic, but you can see the difference as there is no light shining through now. This made a huge difference on the other side as before you could see my jungle of wires back there. Now you can't see jack.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> this is my next case ( i have it now... but that is not me in the pic.
> 
> my next rigs
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


If the Storm Trooper is considered a full tower, then what is that case considered? A skyscraper?
Can't wait to see it when you're done.


----------



## Mega Man

that.... is the monstrosity @! and trust me pics dont show its full size, it is amazing and i think will be loads of fun to work in


----------



## MattBaneLM

it will be,
what I meant before is is it a "purpose" build?


----------



## Mega Man

no. still have ideas about what it will be, i want 3 peds ....


----------



## -EternaL-

New custom Project.


----------



## tashcz

You missed a few holes lol.


----------



## -EternaL-

This is not a finished version .
I showed only the beginning .


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-EternaL-*
> 
> New custom Project.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome to OCN and our awesome CM Storm Trooper / Stryker Club!
It's very shiny and your work deleting the HD cages and all looks very clean.








Appears you won't be using any bay devices, front mount rad?
At this point in your build, my only recommendation would be to replace the bottom bay cover with one that matches the rest.
Please keep us informed as you make progress. I want to see what you have in store with all that extra room you made.


----------



## MattBaneLM

luv to any progress reports bro


----------



## -EternaL-

A couple of photos


----------



## MattBaneLM

skills bro!

tell me you live in Perth Australia cause i need a custom front for mine! lol


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-EternaL-*
> 
> A couple of photos
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good so far.
I like that your cable / grommet holes are just wide enough for the connectors to fit through, very clean look.








The original Trooper / Stryker grommet holes are quite larger in comparison.
Still working on the hole for your PSU cables to go through it looks like. I would imagine that this hole would probably need to be bigger / wider than your other grommet holes.


----------



## Ne1ld0

.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Thought those bits should be white

And I got myself a present lol


----------



## JKuhn

I actually like the contrast of the black (that's also how I painted my old Enforcer), but to each their own.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Agreed
Have gone white red and black mainly
Fatal1ty board n all

If they had the saber tooth in stock I prob would have got it though





Wow, I've never expected a 20deg drop at full load prime...
Maybe I will get to 4.8..'s


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> Agreed
> Have gone white red and black mainly
> Fatal1ty board n all
> 
> If they had the saber tooth in stock I prob would have got it though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I've never expected a 20deg drop at full load prime...
> Maybe I will get to 4.8..'s


Looking good man. Any reason why you didn't go with VIII Hero instead of that board?


----------



## MattBaneLM

Could have gone either way
Had good asrock board before this and like their bios too


----------



## JackYaz

Does anybody know if these will work on a Stryker front panel? My concern is the forward voltage being too high! If not does anybody know what purple/violet SMD LEDs will work?

http://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/visible-leds/9063552/
http://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/visible-leds/9063558/


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackYaz*
> 
> Does anybody know if these will work on a Stryker front panel? My concern is the forward voltage being too high! If not does anybody know what purple/violet SMD LEDs will work?
> 
> http://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/visible-leds/9063552/
> http://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/visible-leds/9063558/


I'm not able to see the links you posted. Screen says the site is temporarily unavailable.

I know another member on here used these exact SMD LEDs and they worked. They are 3.2mm x 1.6mm SMD LEDs with a forward voltage of 3.3V and forward current at 30mA.
Unfortunately, these are blue, but hopefully the forward voltage and mA information will help you out.

http://www.alliedelec.com/search/productdetail.aspx?SKU=70062856

Just looking online quickly, the closest I could find in purple or UV was these: http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Bivar/SM1206UV-395-IL/?qs=sGAEpiMZZMseGfSY3csMke1Nl%252bZVBj8%2fkqbBWhlE%252bGA%3d

They are different: 3.2mm x 1.6mm x 1.4mm SMD LED with a forward voltage of 3.7V and forward current at 20mA. Honestly, not sure if these would work or not.

Wish I could see the ones you posted as finding these in purple is a bit difficult.


----------



## MattBaneLM

I looked yesterday
I think the forward voltage was 4.2


----------



## JackYaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> I'm not able to see the links you posted. Screen says the site is temporarily unavailable.
> 
> I know another member on here used these exact SMD LEDs and they worked. They are 3.2mm x 1.6mm SMD LEDs with a forward voltage of 3.3V and forward current at 30mA.
> Unfortunately, these are blue, but hopefully the forward voltage and mA information will help you out.
> 
> http://www.alliedelec.com/search/productdetail.aspx?SKU=70062856
> 
> Just looking online quickly, the closest I could find in purple or UV was these: http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Bivar/SM1206UV-395-IL/?qs=sGAEpiMZZMseGfSY3csMke1Nl%252bZVBj8%2fkqbBWhlE%252bGA%3d
> 
> They are different: 3.2mm x 1.6mm x 1.4mm SMD LED with a forward voltage of 3.7V and forward current at 20mA. Honestly, not sure if these would work or not.
> 
> Wish I could see the ones you posted as finding these in purple is a bit difficult.


Sure it wasn't me? XD I did mine with blue but looking to do a Stryker build with Purple


----------



## -EternaL-

A couple of new photos.
Tomorrow is the last painting, and then build.


----------



## HeatPwnz

Hey, can someone please explain to me how did some of you manage to put the third fan in the front? I mean, my 2 are being held by Disk cages, but the slot on top is empty and I want to fit three new fans in front?
Thanks


----------



## JKuhn

You can order a third drive cage from the CM store, or you can make L brackets. Those are the best options, if you don't want to ghetto-rig it.


----------



## HeatPwnz

can you link me to their page where I can order a cage as I can't really find it


----------



## JKuhn

Here you go.


----------



## Most94

14600610_10209215642962308_2100302819_o.jpg 120k .jpg file


14600542_10209215642682301_1212348120_o.jpg 137k .jpg file


14599857_10209215642642300_2068045873_o.jpg 82k .jpg file


14585838_10209215642882306_1857694129_o.jpg 107k .jpg file


heii guys i want to join..


----------



## JKuhn

Welcome to OCN and the Trooper/Stryker club.









That's a nice bay-mounted monitor/controlelr you have there. Also, I see we think alike when it comes to the Stryker's handle.









By the way, be sure to add your rig to your sig, so we can see exactly what it has.


----------



## Most94

Thank you very much JKuhn i uploaded my rig so u can se whats inside..


----------



## JKuhn

I don't se anything in your sig or profile. How did you do it?


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Most94*
> 
> Thank you very much JKuhn i uploaded my rig so u can see whats inside.


Welcome to OCN, Most94.

I also do not see your rig or your forum signature.

To add your rig to your forum signature, go to your profile page, scroll down to "Your Rig" and click on "Create a new rig". This is where you can add Basic Info and your Components. There are also other things you can fill out like where you purchased your components, prices of your components, performance, etc, but I would at the very least recommend completing the first two steps. You can choose to skip some of the steps if you'd like.

With your rig saved, go back to your profile page and scroll down to "Your Forum Signature". Here you should be able to add text or smiley faces if you'd like, but most importantly at the bottom you'll see a drop down box that says "Add stuff to your signature". Your saved rig should be an option. Save it and you are done.

Looking through the pictures you posted of your rig, my only suggestion would be a little work on cable management. I think you could hide a few of the cables that are connected to the bottom of your motherboard by installing them behind it. Here is a picture as an example.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




I still need to work on my GPU and Motherboard power cables, but cables connected at the bottom of my motherboard look good.


----------



## MattBaneLM

some binding clips for the cables would look much better


----------



## Most94

i did it







thanks for the help


----------



## Most94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> some binding clips for the cables would look much better


i want to buy the sleeve white cable but at first he cost 100 euro and the second thing i dont know if it will then too much white in the case what do you think about that?


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Most94*
> 
> i want to buy the sleeve white cable but at first he cost 100 euro and the second thing i dont know if it will then too much white in the case what do you think about that?


my comment wasnt to you mate but i think it will look good. i painted other bits white and balancing it with black and red of mobo etc

almost bought the white sabertooth board too


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Most94*
> 
> i did it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the help


No problem, it's what we do on here.

If ever need advise on anything, feel free to ask. This is a great forum with a lot members that will gladly help you out.

OCN's Storm Trooper / Stryker owners got your back.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> some binding clips for the cables would look much better


Never thought of using binding clips. I've seen others use them behind the motherboard tray to hold groups of cables together, but I prefer to use velcro strips for this. I've also seen people clamp binding clips to the edge of their computer desk and use the top little metal handle to hold the ends of USB, audio/mic, and other cables when not in use. This makes them easily accessible when needed.

I eventually want to use cable combs for my GPU and Motherboard power cables, but I'd need to get some custom made as I want them to have extra holes for a future modification. Keeping that a surprise for now.


----------



## ProRules

How can the CM Stryker fit 360mm radiator? WIthout taking the front dvd sector and water pump 2x slots?


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProRules*
> 
> How can the CM Stryker fit 360mm radiator? WIthout taking the front dvd sector and water pump 2x slots?


Maybe you can take off the lower box compartment that contains the tools for the case. And some people also used slim dvd readers for lap tops and put them in the 2.5" SSD hotswap bay on the top instead.


----------



## ProRules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Maybe you can take off the lower box compartment that contains the tools for the case. And some people also used slim dvd readers for lap tops and put them in the 2.5" SSD hotswap bay on the top instead.


Any photos of how that works?
Thanks for your reply, and i would like more comments on that matter.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProRules*
> 
> Any photos of how that works?
> Thanks for your reply, and i would like more comments on that matter.


Which do you opt for? I think it's best not to install the DVD drive, but use that space for the 360. And you can also use the compartment for the slim CD drive as far as I know. Haven't done it myself but I know people did it.

I think also instead of using the lower compartment you can put a full sized DVD drive - can't confirm this, I'm not at home now. Maybe that's least hassle.


----------



## Most94

heii guys i have 2 question the first is where can i get a power supply cover buy from any online market or from a user?
and the second are what do you think about this strips http://www.gearbest.com/led-strips/pp_216719.html to put it in a pc?


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProRules*
> 
> How can the CM Stryker fit 360mm radiator? WIthout taking the front dvd sector and water pump 2x slots?


well i front mounted but im thinking another way is to get higher feet and under-mount it like i will with a 240-280...

or to a cut n shut mod... but im thinking if a dont want to front mount n mod around that you may not want to


----------



## Aphotics

Hi i am new to this case i just ordered one, i have a little niggle with it tho, if you have the hdd fans on and the front case fans won't the hdd fans just stop the air flowing from the front fans into the case?

Cheers Neil


----------



## MattBaneLM

You can't have both directions
You turn the bays around to have the direction u choose

And welcome


----------



## JKuhn

As above. And welcome from me too.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aphotics*
> 
> Hi i am new to this case i just ordered one, i have a little niggle with it tho, if you have the hdd fans on and the front case fans won't the hdd fans just stop the air flowing from the front fans into the case?
> 
> Cheers Neil


Glad to hear you have ordered one of these amazing cases and welcome to our club!

That's a good question you asked as well.
Just to make sure that you fully understand, the front fans you are referring to are also the HDD cage fans, they are the same. From the factory, the HDD cages with fans are mounted sideways meaning right out of the box there are no front fans; however, myself and many other members of our club recommend turning the HDD cages with fans so that the fans face the front to allow more airflow into the case and by doing this, your HDD cage fans will be in the front and not on the side so you won't have air flow coming from two directions because you're right, that would be bad.

Hope this answered your question, it was a good one.

Now of course your actual hard-drives will block some airflow from reaching inside your case and if you are worried about this, there are other ways of getting airflow inside this case such as mounting an intake fan or two on the bottom which is what I would recommend. A few others have mounted 120mm fans just behind their HDD cages using zip-ties I believe so that their hard-drives won't restrict airflow from reaching their graphic card(s). Depending on the length of your graphic card(s), this may not be possible, but in most instances it is.

By the way, you have the greatest name ever! It's something we both have in common.









Hope you enjoy your case and please post some pictures on here when your build is complete.
Also, if you have any questions, feel free to ask. Our club members are great at helping each other out.


----------



## Aphotics

Thank you for the replying to me and welcoming me







Ahh i thought you could have fans the side and the front makes sense now thank you very much.
Thanks Again.

Cheers Neil.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Ur welcome, anytime


----------



## Sipdeenfipdy

Just finished up my rig yesterday. Had a small hiccup where I thought my MOBO was a dud, but I got her up and running. Anyway, here she is!


----------



## Externoclator

[/URL]

I've posted here a long time ago, I changed some stuff not much new pictures tho. Hope you guys like it.


----------



## Externoclator




----------



## Externoclator

It is a cooler master storm trooper, even though it doesint look like it. I just cut the frame in the inside to make space.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Ur welcome, anytime
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Externoclator*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> I've posted here a long time ago, I changed some stuff not much new pictures tho. Hope you guys like it.


love it!


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sipdeenfipdy*
> 
> Just finished up my rig yesterday. Had a small hiccup where I thought my MOBO was a dud, but I got her up and running. Anyway, here she is!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome to our awesome Storm Trooper / Stryker Club!

Glad to hear that you were able to get your rig up and running. I like those Corsair fans, can't wait to install mine. It's been a while since I've seen someone rotate one HDD cage and not the other, interesting.

If I were to suggest any future mods, maybe another fan on your CPU cooler for push / pull. Of course push, like you have now, is better than pull and you wouldn't gain much from adding pull, but it would be awesome. Also, maybe some colored power cables that are compatible with your PSU and cable combs to make them look nice and neat. If you do eventually decide to get colored power cables, I'd suggest a little TLC on cable management. I like to route cables that are connected to the bottom of the motherboard behind it; hides them really well.

Thanks for posting pics of your rig and hope you enjoy it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Externoclator*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't posted here in a long time ago, I changed some stuff not much new pictures tho. Hope you guys like it.


Nice to see you back, Externoclator.

I like those red colored power cables. Might suggest some cable combs to help tidy them up a little. I bet some black ones like these would look sweet.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Of course, there are other types of cable combs out there, but I personally like the look of these and they would be simple to install.
I got to get some cable combs myself.









Thanks for posting.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Painted my hd cage to be external with raided 10000rpm raptors. (page file, games, etc)
Faced the one with the window into the drive outwards for fun


----------



## Sipdeenfipdy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Welcome to our awesome Storm Trooper / Stryker Club!
> 
> Glad to hear that you were able to get your rig up and running. I like those Corsair fans, can't wait to install mine. It's been a while since I've seen someone rotate one HDD cage and not the other, interesting.
> 
> If I were to suggest any future mods, maybe another fan on your CPU cooler for push / pull. Of course push, like you have now, is better than pull and you wouldn't gain much from adding pull, but it would be awesome. Also, maybe some colored power cables that are compatible with your PSU and cable combs to make them look nice and neat. If you do eventually decide to get colored power cables, I'd suggest a little TLC on cable management. I like to route cables that are connected to the bottom of the motherboard behind it; hides them really well.
> 
> Thanks for posting pics of your rig and hope you enjoy it


I never thought about routing those cables behind the motherboard. Thanks! And I plan on grabbing some color coordinated cable extensions (red and black) but I can't find any in stock anywhere.


----------



## Externoclator

.


----------



## Externoclator

Thanks man , I totally forgot about cable combs, I like those ones too.


----------



## Mega Man

Ew, cable combs


----------



## Sipdeenfipdy

Out of curiosity, why don't you like cable combs?


----------



## Mega Man

Completely personal preference, spend thousands of dollars on looks, then run it with junk in your wiring. There are far better ways to do it, train your wiring, cable stitching, and many more.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Completely personal preference, spend thousands of dollars on looks, then ruin it with junk in your wiring. There are far better ways to do it, train your wiring, cable stitching, and many more.


I do agree with you on cable stitching. It is badass, but it does take a bit of time and patience.


----------



## Sipdeenfipdy

So, how do I become a member of the club?


----------



## JKuhn

Just post a picture (or pictures) of your rig. The list is no longer maintained.


----------



## Sipdeenfipdy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Just post a picture (or pictures) of your rig. The list is no longer maintained.


Oh okay. Well that's been done!


----------



## MattBaneLM




----------



## -EternaL-

Soon there will be the cover for the PSU + acrylic tube + cable management black and red.


----------



## grimbailey15

Storm Stryker case,
Intel i7 4.0 6700k skylake
Msi krait motherboard,
Corsir vengeance led 3200 16 gigs of ram,
Cooler master hyper tx3 CPU cooler,
Msi Gtx armor OC 1060 6 gig gpu,
Corsair 80gold 750,
1terra hdd,
120 gig ssd,
Windows 10,
Asus blueray disk drive,


----------



## JakdMan

Enough nonsense.....

It appears Troian (acting name?) has been forced into service (with heavy revisions in toe no less)

 Back in spring 2014
 Today it gets the PSU








 Nice front for now. Them gaping holes though


















1) That awful 'acting' gpu is getting replaced next. Originally i wanted 2 OG Titan Blacks but given the time disparity between starting this endeavor and now I'm between 980tis or 1080/ti (or Titan XPs if the new job falls into place sooner rather than later)
2) That SSD cage has to go. Will be getting some 3.5" bay adapters for this
3) I noticed a few of the standoffs are quite loose. More than likely the wrong screws on my part








4) lol on the aweful cable management around back.I have a few more parts coming that'll require a few more cables so later that'll be fixed.

http://pcpartpicker.com/list/2HWVBP

The plan in 2 to 3 1440p monitors with an external 4K television joining the fray on occasion so a little more time to dispute GPU options before this Black Friday


----------



## xixou

3 way sli gtx 1070 ^^


----------



## tashcz

Looking good man, more pics please!







If they aren't watercooled, punch a bottom fan there, should help a bit.


----------



## xixou

There is a big fan in front and in the back ^^


----------



## supercoolman

has any one successfully fit ROG ASUS RAMPAGE V Edition 10 into Storm Trooper windowed with 3.5'' HDD slots fluly populated?


----------



## C1TRU55

What size is the top mounted rad?? 480?? If so howd you fit it??


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C1TRU55*
> 
> What size is the top mounted rad?? 480?? If so howd you fit it??


who?


----------



## dicom

Hello, i have one question.
Is it possible and how to remove the whole cage?
I attached image and marked what i want to do.
https://postimg.org/image/nepnvvs47/

Do i need to disassemble all case in order to pull out the completely cage?
Or do you have suggestion how it is easier to do.

Thanks.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dicom*
> 
> Hello, i have one question.
> Is it possible and how to remove the whole cage?
> I attached image and marked what i want to do.
> https://postimg.org/image/nepnvvs47/
> 
> Do i need to disassemble all case in order to pull out the completely cage?
> Or do you have suggestion how it is easier to do.
> 
> Thanks.


If you mean top to bottlom including supports then you will have to drill out the rivets


----------



## C1TRU55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-EternaL-*
> 
> Soon there will be the cover for the PSU + acrylic tube + cable management black and red.


Nice! Hey what size rad is that?? 360mm?


----------



## -EternaL-

360mm front and 240mm height.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Lol

The s there any other size?? Jks

I might add another 240ml to my 360x60 tommoz


----------



## dicom

Yes i mean from top to bottom.
Does someone already did that?


----------



## C1TRU55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-EternaL-*
> 
> 360mm front and 240mm height.


What is your ambient Temps? Idle and load...?


----------



## dicom

I attach larger image.
Yes, i mean from top to bottom.

https://s15.postimg.org/8je1xukob/image.png


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dicom*
> 
> Yes i mean from top to bottom.
> Does someone already did that?


Pmsrofl

If you scroll up juuuust a tad u will see the rest of the discussion on this page is about externals case.... he did it.
Ur eyes painted on?

Jks


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-EternaL-*
> 
> Soon there will be the cover for the PSU + acrylic tube + cable management black and red.


How did you mount the top one and what width rad? 38mm? With the fans on top pulling or pushing externally? There ain't a lot of clearance up there.
If I could get some higher "feet" for mine I would put mine at the bottom underneath the case


----------



## MattBaneLM

My drain point is as low as can be and with the rad "padded" in only I'll be cutting some longer tubing so I can go ice bucket... I'm in Australia and I'm buggered if I'm not gonna do my hobby just cause it's 40+ deg!


----------



## dicom

@MattBaneLM

Could you please post a link? Maybe my eyes are painted on, because i don't see









Thanks


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dicom*
> 
> @MattBaneLM
> 
> Could you please post a link? Maybe my eyes are painted on, because i don't see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club/12010#post_25617007


----------



## -EternaL-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> How did you mount the top one and what width rad? 38mm? With the fans on top pulling or pushing externally? There ain't a lot of clearance up there.
> If I could get some higher "feet" for mine I would put mine at the bottom underneath the case


Yes, both the radiator by 38 mm. All the fans are blowing outside, only one blow-out.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-EternaL-*
> 
> Yes, both the radiator by 38 mm. All the fans are blowing outside, only one blow-out.


ok cool. how do you do your pressure? positive or negative?

out of my 9 fans all but 1 are directed inwards personally. i hate cleaning up dust lol


----------



## -EternaL-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> How did you mount the top one and what width rad? 38mm? With the fans on top pulling or pushing externally? There ain't a lot of clearance up there.
> If I could get some higher "feet" for mine I would put mine at the bottom underneath the case


Up and down 5 to 1 reverse blowing and blowing out.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supercoolman*
> 
> has any one successfully fit ROG ASUS RAMPAGE V Edition 10 into Storm Trooper windowed with 3.5'' HDD slots fluly populated?


Wouldn't be an issue I have uses asus fake xlatx in these
Asus always uses that for the top tier
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dicom*
> 
> Yes i mean from top to bottom.
> Does someone already did that?


Yes see below
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C1TRU55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *-EternaL-*
> 
> Soon there will be the cover for the PSU + acrylic tube + cable management black and red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Hey what size rad is that?? 360mm?
Click to expand...


----------



## hasseman

Hi. I need some help with my Storm trooper case.
There is 3 LED Connector in the case. I am using all 3 and want to connect more led fans to the "led on/off" button on the top.
I have been in contact with Coolermaster and they have told me that it can connect more led fans. But max 1 Amp / connector.
Where can i buy those 2pin led connectors to build my own Y-cable. I dont want to cut off the connectors and put another connector on
I have been searching on google and ebay but i have not be able to find anything. Does the connectors have a name?
I hope you guys can help me.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasseman*
> 
> Hi. I need some help with my Storm trooper case.
> There is 3 LED Connector in the case. I am using all 3 and want to connect more led fans to the "led on/off" button on the top.
> I have been in contact with Coolermaster and they have told me that it can connect more led fans. But max 1 Amp / connector.
> Where can i buy those 2pin led connectors to build my own Y-cable. I dont want to cut off the connectors and put another connector on
> I have been searching on google and ebay but i have not be able to find anything. Does the connectors have a name?
> I hope you guys can help me.


I think it's just a standard 2 pin fan connector on there. My best advice is to cut one off and solder another connector.

AND PLEASE, NOTE ONE THING. DONT TRUST THEM ABOUT 1A PER OUTPUT. I've burned my LED control when I attached 2M of 4.8W/m (meaning ~10W total) LED strip to that connector. So no, it can't stand 1A. I'd use a relay there or a simple transistor circuit.


----------



## hasseman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> I think it's just a standard 2 pin fan connector on there. My best advice is to cut one off and solder another connector.
> 
> AND PLEASE, NOTE ONE THING. DONT TRUST THEM ABOUT 1A PER OUTPUT. I've burned my LED control when I attached 2M of 4.8W/m (meaning ~10W total) LED strip to that connector. So no, it can't stand 1A. I'd use a relay there or a simple transistor circuit.


Thanks for the warning. He may mean that the total output (Fans+Leds), cause i have been using 3pin Y-connector to connect more fans.
But what i can remind there is max 1A per fan cable.
And a friend of mine (electrician) did recognized the 2 pin connectors.
They are called "EL Wire Connectors". Found Y-connectors cheap on ebay so i bought 3.
I will ONLY use the LED controller on led fans from coolermaster (http://www.cmstore.eu/spare-parts/120mm-red-led-fan-on-off-2/)
I will talk to my friend about the transistor circuit or relay. if i need it.

The email i recived:
Dear Hans,

The leds on these fans receive the power from that two pin connector (so directly from the control panel).

We unfortunately don't have y splitters for them nor do I know how those connectors are called.

What I do know is that each channel can support up to 1Amp. There are three of them (one is already split into two). Personally I would just cut those connectors and use my own; what you can also do is use fan connectors that don't have that protective cap, it's not a perfect fit but they are snug enough to stay in place.

Kind regards,
Thanks for fast respond.


----------



## supercoolman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> I think it's just a standard 2 pin fan connector on there. My best advice is to cut one off and solder another connector.
> 
> AND PLEASE, NOTE ONE THING. DONT TRUST THEM ABOUT 1A PER OUTPUT. I've burned my LED control when I attached 2M of 4.8W/m (meaning ~10W total) LED strip to that connector. So no, it can't stand 1A. I'd use a relay there or a simple transistor circuit.


are you sure the whole LED strip only eats 1A or 1A from LED + additional from circuitry?


----------



## tashcz

Judging by the mail, they're speaking about the FAN channels, not the LED channels.

Yes, I'm sure the LED strip was eating less than 1A, because 10W of LED is ~0.8W. Last thing I knew when I connected it, it got so dim you could barely tell it was on. I connected their case fan with a connector and it also was so dim, hard to tell the light was on. And it was less than 1A just from the LED controller, that's where I was pulling the power from.

Please, if your friend is an ellectrician, make a board or something that uses a relay and gets power from molex 12V and just the signal from the fan LED cables. Otherwise you're gonna end up just like me, with fried components. Those 2 pin connections give very little current, probably just enough to light up those couple LEDs on the fans.


----------



## MattBaneLM

If you add a 280x30 at the top be careful

No room!


----------



## hasseman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Judging by the mail, they're speaking about the FAN channels, not the LED channels.
> 
> Yes, I'm sure the LED strip was eating less than 1A, because 10W of LED is ~0.8W. Last thing I knew when I connected it, it got so dim you could barely tell it was on. I connected their case fan with a connector and it also was so dim, hard to tell the light was on. And it was less than 1A just from the LED controller, that's where I was pulling the power from.
> 
> Please, if your friend is an ellectrician, make a board or something that uses a relay and gets power from molex 12V and just the signal from the fan LED cables. Otherwise you're gonna end up just like me, with fried components. Those 2 pin connections give very little current, probably just enough to light up those couple LEDs on the fans.


I thought the EL wire was connected to a 12v line. Not a 3v (i think there is 3 volt from the led controller).
But i will talk to my friend about it and to make a relay.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasseman*
> 
> I thought the EL wire was connected to a 12v line. Not a 3v (i think there is 3 volt from the led controller).
> But i will talk to my friend about it and to make a relay.


Nope, deffinitely 12V, measured it with a DMM. But just don't know how much current it provides, wouldn't say its much more than 100-150mA.


----------



## hasseman

Hi. i got another answare cause i send them the tips on the el-wire connector. This is what i got for an answare:

Dear Hans,

The 2 pin connectors are been called Fan LED power.
Check this link for an explanation of all the connectors:
http://coolermaster.force.com/pkb/articles/en_US/FAQ/CM-Storm-Trooper-Stryker-Fan-Control-Wiring/?q=trooper&l=en_US&fs=Search&pn=1

Here also the specs from each channel:
Trooper:
Max. 1A/ channel
Max. 12W/ channel
As far as we know there are no Y-cables for the LED connectors.
Let us know when you have any other question.

I am unsure if they talking about the fan or the leds or both.
I have send them an answare that i am ONLY intressted about the LED funktion!


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasseman*
> 
> Hi. i got another answare cause i send them the tips on the el-wire connector. This is what i got for an answare:
> 
> Dear Hans,
> 
> The 2 pin connectors are been called Fan LED power.
> Check this link for an explanation of all the connectors:
> http://coolermaster.force.com/pkb/articles/en_US/FAQ/CM-Storm-Trooper-Stryker-Fan-Control-Wiring/?q=trooper&l=en_US&fs=Search&pn=1
> 
> Here also the specs from each channel:
> Trooper:
> Max. 1A/ channel
> Max. 12W/ channel
> As far as we know there are no Y-cables for the LED connectors.
> Let us know when you have any other question.
> 
> I am unsure if they talking about the fan or the leds or both.
> I have send them an answare that i am ONLY intressted about the LED funktion!


They don't have info about those connections because only their Storm Stryker/Trooper stock fans use them and thats their only purpose. You don't need to ask them anything, I told you, I tried out mine, they worked fine with 20-30CM of LED strip, but when I connected 2 meters of it directly it just burnt. Don't use it without a relay or a transistor.


----------



## hasseman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> They don't have info about those connections because only their Storm Stryker/Trooper stock fans use them and thats their only purpose. You don't need to ask them anything, I told you, I tried out mine, they worked fine with 20-30CM of LED strip, but when I connected 2 meters of it directly it just burnt. Don't use it without a relay or a transistor.


Led strips i have are connected to 12 volt.
The LEDs in the fans may be in 3 volts. Im going to check that up anyway.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasseman*
> 
> Led strips i have are connected to 12 volt.
> The LEDs in the fans may be in 3 volts. Im going to check that up anyway.


Okay, so what if they are 3 volts? The LEDs on the strip are also 3V connected in serial, which makes 4x3V=12V so you don't waste voltage. I don't know what's the part you don't understand? LED's are driven by current, not by voltage, you can connect a 3V LED to 100V/20mA power source and it would still work, not burn, but it would waste 97% of energy. That's why LEDs are connected in serial as much as possible.

I gave you clear instructions. Not out of my head but done from testing. With a multimeter and physical testing. What more do you need?

1. The circuit board doesn't provide *MUCH* current to the LEDs
2. USE A RELAY/TRANSISTOR

What else do you need man?


----------



## hasseman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Okay, so what if they are 3 volts? The LEDs on the strip are also 3V connected in serial, which makes 4x3V=12V so you don't waste voltage. I don't know what's the part you don't understand? LED's are driven by current, not by voltage, you can connect a 3V LED to 100V/20mA power source and it would still work, not burn, but it would waste 97% of energy. That's why LEDs are connected in serial as much as possible.
> 
> I gave you clear instructions. Not out of my head but done from testing. With a multimeter and physical testing. What more do you need?
> 
> 1. The circuit board doesn't provide *MUCH* current to the LEDs
> 2. USE A RELAY/TRANSISTOR
> 
> What else do you need man?


Calm down. I will figure it out. Just wanted some help. You guys in here having the same case and knows alot of good and bad things. You knows mutch more then me and are a big help for me.
You made it clear for me about the voltage. Thanks.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasseman*
> 
> Calm down. I will figure it out. Just wanted some help. You guys in here having the same case and knows alot of good and bad things. You knows mutch more then me and are a big help for me.
> You made it clear for me about the voltage. Thanks.


I'm sorry if you felt insulted, it wasn't my intention. What I'm trying to say is that you are overthinking it all way too much. If you are using 20-30 CM of LED strip, go ahead, connect it to the 2 pin connection. But if you're going to use more than 1.5-2W, you will have to use a relay. There is no other way, you will burn your circuit board if you do so and you won't be able to use the LED option of the case (just like I did). Just don't want you to make the same mistake.


----------



## RX-ShortFuse

Built it a couple years ago, still runs like a champ.
Hope I can give some ideas.


----------



## supercoolman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX-ShortFuse*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Built it a couple years ago, still runs like a champ.
> Hope I can give some ideas.


looks like you keep your side wider open. wonder how do you do the dust control?


----------



## RX-ShortFuse

I cut the panel, it's glass & hard to see.


----------



## supercoolman

so you cut the right side out and use glass to cover the left side?


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supercoolman*
> 
> looks like you keep your side wider open. wonder how do you do the dust control?


Just a note note on dust control... google positive air pressure


----------



## supercoolman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> Just a note note on dust control... google positive air pressure


how do you build +- air pressure if side is wide open?


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supercoolman*
> 
> how do you build +- air pressure if side is wide open?


As I said "just a note"


----------



## tashcz

Guys, could you point me out whats the easiest way to mount a 360 on the front? How to make the holders and what to attach them to?


----------



## tashcz

Since there's no answers for 24hrs, I'm thinking of getting aluminum L profiles and mounting them and drilling holes for the rad and the fans. Would that do the job or there's something more simple?


----------



## JKuhn

I'd do it with L brackets.


----------



## Sipdeenfipdy

Finally got my 8350, X31, and my Hue+ in. I've just got to get some cable extensions and its done.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> I'd do it with L brackets.


That is the easiest


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> That is the easiest


Yep, that's what I've went for. Today modding the case a bit and lapping the CPU so we'll see how it turns out. Any of you maybe have an idea which L brackets I should get? I'm thinking of getting a couple sizes, 20x20, 30x30 etc and see what fits the best since it'd be hard to make another hole in those where holes already exist, and can't find any without holes.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Not a cm case mod per Se but let's call it the "tape it in" mod lol



Was from an old TT ram cooler


----------



## JKuhn

For those who don't know, the 2017 Folding Forum War is coming up soon. You're all encouraged to participate, and of course there might be some prizes up for grabs (there aren't any at this stage, but that might change in the coming weeks).

And remember to join Team Intel.


----------



## Mega Man

Why?


----------



## JKuhn

Do you mean why you should participate, or why you should join Team Intel?


----------



## Mega Man

More why join team intel


----------



## JKuhn

Because I said so?


----------



## tashcz

*waves with a TEAM RED flag*


----------



## JKuhn

There isn't such a team.









Or did you just create one?

By the way, what are you two doing with _that_ brand? We all know Intel is better.


----------



## Mega Man

i prefer my fx over my 3930k [ which is 100% stable @4.8, quad channel 16gb ram @2400 ] and my fx fares far better esp for day to day


----------



## JKuhn

Well, you just admitted to having Intel too. So you know what to do.


----------



## Mega Man

Yea, that's why I can state the FX is a far better experience, can you?


----------



## JKuhn

You forgot one thing. The FX is AMD, and therefore it is automatically inferior to the 3930K, which is Intel.









To keep the thread from going too far off-topic, how effective do you people find the filters to be?


----------



## Mega Man

as that is the only statement you can formulate ill stop trying to argue with a brick wall

please dont invite us to fold with you, as it is off topic


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i prefer my fx over my 3930k [ which is 100% stable @4.8, quad channel 16gb ram @2400 ] and my *fx fares far better esp for day to day*


Agree vs 2600k , 3770k, and 4790k rigs in my case .

Not going to take my FX out of my Stryker until Zen proves itself to be better in the most important benchmark, is it more enjoyable to use?


----------



## Mega Man

i didnt even bring up my 4790k nor my laptop... nor did i bring up the 5 other fxs i have.........

also on all my intels my desktop lag is getting significantly worse, but not on my fxs


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i didnt even bring up my 4790k nor my laptop... nor did i bring up the 5 other fxs i have.........
> 
> also on all my intels my desktop lag is getting significantly worse, but not on my fxs


My OS install is going on 4 years old on my main FX rig and it is still amazingly quick , the Intel rigs I have seem to be much more sensitive to dirty OS's.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> To keep the thread from going too far off-topic, how effective do you people find the filters to be?


On the front 5.25" slots, it does the job. Looking at it, I can see it's caught some, I semi-regularly vacuum the front, sides and top panel (every couple of weeks).

On all my previous CM cases, I've used cut Air Conditioning Filter for the 5.25" slots, removing the mesh and placing them on the inside, where the stock filter is held, but I can't with these unfortunately. Unless I get some super thin stuff, or some thin mesh like the stock stuff, and overlap it.
I did install cut-to-suit filters on side side panels though, using cut magnetic strips to secure it to the inside of the panel, they were the biggest weakness for dust as I could tell.

All in all, with the rig being just over a year old, I've no build up of dust on the fans whatsoever, which is a good sign (white blades too), and I only just purchased a Data-Vac type deal, not really using canned compressed air dusters more than 4 times inside it, during its lifespan so far.

Surprising considering how much dust I used to vacuum from the front of my Scout every few weeks. I will do something about the front filters though, try and double it up.


----------



## JKuhn

Regarding the Intel vs AMD issue, I was just joking. Intel is generally accepted as the better option (unless you multitask a lot and therefore use the extra cores), so I was just messing around a bit. I've also thought of going AMD since I don't like Intel, but I think it'll be a pain to get it over the counter.

And regarding the matter I brought up about filters, I personally get clogged filters very regularly, and get very fine dust inside the case (I think that dust gets through the filters, happens a bit slower). So I'm wondering if it's possible to reduce that fine dust, but I suspect the answer will be no.


----------



## Mega Man

nothing very productive

restrictive filters are restrictive and you will need restrictive to get fine dust.

makes need to have very loud, and powerful fans. and the fans need to be turned up pretty high , sorry i missed the humor does not come across text well honestly thought you were just another introl


----------



## JKuhn

I suppose I should be more careful, I noticed that people tend not to catch it when I'm making a joke on the internet.

That's the problem. I can replace the filters with cloth which should filter more effectively, but it'll kill the airflow (I'm not too keen on cranking up the fans).


----------



## tashcz

Buddies from FX's/Sabertooth threads here, *me happy*


----------



## QuacK

Hi guys,

You guys do some very impressive things with the Storm Stryker Case.

Within the next few weeks I will be upgrading to watercooling.
Im planning on buying a Corsair H115i to place in the top of my CM Storm Stryker case.
Still have to measure together with my friend how much clearance I have with my mobo and RAM, but I think it should fit.

I've decided that if the cooler fits in the top, I will replace the stock fans from the H115i.
My plan is to use either 2x Corsair ML140 Pro led fans, or 2x Noctua nf-a14-industrialppc-2000-pwm fans for more silence.
I haven't made a final decision which of these two I will use to replace the stock fans with, but im leaning more towards the ML140 pro's since they look very good and from what I have read perform well on radiators aswell, and I dont mind spending the extra cash.

Also I want to replace the rest of my case fans.
Right now I am using Aerocool Shark Devil Red edition fans.

2x 120's in the front as intake
2x 140's in the top as exhaust
and 1 140mm in the rear as exhaust.

At the moment I have the 2 front intake fans connected to the fan controller,
but I think this was a big mistake, since the leds start to blink when I turn them down using the fan controller.
I think it is because of the fan connector's used by the Shark fans are 3pin connector's.
When turned down, the leds blink and also im hearing a rattling sound constantly.

So I decided to just upgrade the full cooling configuration and go with the Corsair ML120/140 pro led fans.

Moving on to my question...

I would like to be able to use 3 Corsair ML120 Pro led fans in the front as intake, but I don't know if it will be possible and what the best way to go about this is?

I've searched through the thread and have seen multiple people adding a third fan in the front, so it should be douable.
My friend who built my PC and will install the watercooler and fans thinks it won't be much of a problem, and says he could remove some drive bays, since I only have 1 SSD and 1 HDD, so the remaining bays are just sitting in the way also blocking airflow.

So can you guys tell me what you think about my friend's plan with removing some drive bays to be able to use 3 ML120 Pro's in the front as intake? And do you think he could run into issues or should it be as easy as he thinks and without any modding?

Thanks in advance


----------



## dicom

My "White Storm" mod, version V1:


----------



## dicom

Few more images:


----------



## JKuhn




----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> You guys do some very impressive things with the Storm Stryker Case.
> 
> Within the next few weeks I will be upgrading to watercooling.
> Im planning on buying a Corsair H115i to place in the top of my CM Storm Stryker case.
> Still have to measure together with my friend how much clearance I have with my mobo and RAM, but I think it should fit.
> 
> I've decided that if the cooler fits in the top, I will replace the stock fans from the H115i.
> My plan is to use either 2x Corsair ML140 Pro led fans, or 2x Noctua nf-a14-industrialppc-2000-pwm fans for more silence.
> I haven't made a final decision which of these two I will use to replace the stock fans with, but im leaning more towards the ML140 pro's since they look very good and from what I have read perform well on radiators aswell, and I dont mind spending the extra cash.
> 
> Also I want to replace the rest of my case fans.
> Right now I am using Aerocool Shark Devil Red edition fans.
> 
> 2x 120's in the front as intake
> 2x 140's in the top as exhaust
> and 1 140mm in the rear as exhaust.
> 
> At the moment I have the 2 front intake fans connected to the fan controller,
> but I think this was a big mistake, since the leds start to blink when I turn them down using the fan controller.
> I think it is because of the fan connector's used by the Shark fans are 3pin connector's.
> When turned down, the leds blink and also im hearing a rattling sound constantly.
> 
> So I decided to just upgrade the full cooling configuration and go with the Corsair ML120/140 pro led fans.
> 
> Moving on to my question...
> 
> I would like to be able to use 3 Corsair ML120 Pro led fans in the front as intake, but I don't know if it will be possible and what the best way to go about this is?
> 
> I've searched through the thread and have seen multiple people adding a third fan in the front, so it should be douable.
> My friend who built my PC and will install the watercooler and fans thinks it won't be much of a problem, and says he could remove some drive bays, since I only have 1 SSD and 1 HDD, so the remaining bays are just sitting in the way also blocking airflow.
> 
> So can you guys tell me what you think about my friend's plan with removing some drive bays to be able to use 3 ML120 Pro's in the front as intake? And do you think he could run into issues or should it be as easy as he thinks and without any modding?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Anyone who can give me some advice on this?


----------



## Mega Man

I just used 90 degree brackets to install the fan


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I just used 90 degree brackets to install the fan


Alright. So there's not necessarily modding to the case needed?

I have no idea about all this... my friend will have to install it in for me


----------



## Mega Man

Idr I may of had to drill a hole or 2


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Idr I may of had to drill a hole or 2


Thanks


----------



## Ne1ld0

So I've been looking into possibly installing a 240 rad vertically in the front and my question is if I mount a 240 rad to L brackets that are mounted to the floor of the case, how many usable bays would I be left with in the front?

I'm wanting this 240 rad to be as low to the floor as possible for maximum usable bays.
Just looking at the case, my best guess would be 3 for sure, but maybe 4 bays.

Hoping someone on here knows. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> So I've been looking into possibly installing a 240 rad vertically in the front and my question is if I mount a 240 rad to L brackets that are mounted to the floor of the case, how many usable bays would I be left with in the front?
> 
> I'm wanting this 240 rad to be as low to the floor as possible for maximum usable bays.
> Just looking at the case, my best guess would be 3 for sure, but maybe 4 bays.
> 
> Hoping someone on here knows. Thanks in advance.


Hey man,

it depends on whether you're gonna use the bottom compartment too as rad space. If you use it, it's gonna leave you with 4 bays, if you use the filtered intakes, it's gonna leave you with 3. Take a ruler or something to see how your rad fits, that's the best solution.


----------



## sparkofd

Hi I just bought a Trooper a few days ago. I'm in love with it except for one little detail: I don't like the red leds, It would be wonderful to change them all for blue ones.
I'm buying new fans (corsair af 120 BLUE) next week, but still need to change the power button color, how do I do this?


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> It depends on whether you're gonna use the bottom compartment too as rad space. If you use it, it's gonna leave you with 4 bays, if you use the filtered intakes, it's gonna leave you with 3. Take a ruler or something to see how your rad fits, that's the best solution.


I don't know if I'll have enough room on the bottom to have a 240 rad lay flat with my Corsair AX1200i PSU which is why I'm thinking of going vertical. Flat would be ideal, but I think it'd be too tight of a fit with the fittings at the end of the rad and my power cables coming out of PSU. I do plan on removing the tool box in the bottom for more space. Hoping to be left with 4 usable bays at the top. I'll add a picture so you guys can hopefully tell me if a 240 rad would fit flat on the floor.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sparkofd*
> 
> Hi I just bought a Trooper a few days ago. I'm in love with it except for one little detail: I don't like the red leds, It would be wonderful to change them all for blue ones.
> I'm buying new fans (corsair af 120 BLUE) next week, but still need to change the power button color, how do I do this?


*Replacing the power light LEDs:*

I bought my two green *3mm LEDs* from FrozenCPU.com.

I replaced the two 3mm red LEDs for the power button with green ones. Also, I didn't really solder the new LEDs into place since I suck at soldering so changing these without soldering them is a breeze.

What I did was unscrew the screws holding the I/O circuit board down, pushed all the wires going to the I/O circuit board up towards it to give me enough room to pull it out and flipped over without having to unconnect any of those wires, got myself a soldering iron for $4 at Harbor Freight, let soldering iron heat up, used it to heat up the solder on the back of the red LEDs with one hand while other hand pulled the red LEDs out to remove them.

With red LEDs removed, you will notice on I/O circuit board a small + (positive side) on the right side holes. Now the wires on your new LEDs will probably be much longer than the tiny ones on red LEDs. This does not matter, I did not make any changes to these longer wires. You will notice that one of these wires on new LEDs is longer than the other. Longer wire = + (positive side) and goes in hole on the right.

I had trouble getting new LEDs into the holes simply because some of the solder left over from red LEDs had hardened back up and covered the holes slightly. This is no big deal. If you run into this problem, simply reheat that solder, even placing tip of soldering iron into holes if necessary. While I reheated this left over solder, I also pushed LEDs wires through holes. Once fully into place, I held LEDs in place with one hand and bent wires downward on the backside with other hand. With wires bent, I used electrical tape to hold them down. Made sure tape did not cover that U shaped area at the very top between power LEDs cause thats where power button is located.

Flipped it back over, and tested it. Everything worked so I just reassembled it all.

Maybe not the best way to go about it, but it works, is simple, and cheap.

_On a side note, the power and HDD indicator LEDs are also 3mm in size if you want to change them out as well._

*Second up, replacing the tiny fan controller LEDs:*

Before starting into this subject, I have not done this yet. I have been doing a lot of research into this and have been talking to 2 members who have replaced these and this is what both of them told me:

_"theyre 3 individual SMDs i soldered on, i got them from alliedelec.com website, the 3mm ones.

http://www.alliedelec.com/search/productdetail.aspx?SKU=70062856

heres where i got em from. 3.2mm x 1.6mm"
_
After messaging both of these members, both of them got their LEDs from this website. Of course these do require soldering to replace. I did end up buying these tiny LEDs, but because they are so tiny I haven't gotten the courage yet to even try to replace these little bastards.

Hope this information helps you out.


----------



## JKuhn

Hey Ne1ld0, would you like to fold for Team Intel in the FFW?

I wanted to suggest putting your rad in the bottom, but I see you already considered that. It definitely won't fit with that PSU. Looking at the case, I'd say you _should_ have 4 bays if you don't use the toolbox area. If you do, that should make it 5 (the bottom slot for the toolbox is also larger, plus you get the space below it). This is based on 4 slots for the radiator core, plus one for the two ends. It just depends how much space the ends take up. Keep in mind though, I haven't even seen a proper PC radiator in person yet (only the 120 from my old AIO).


----------



## grayfox11

Permission to join the club. the case is not heavily modded but i may have a plan to accomodate a 360 rad on top of the case. @unimatrixzero


Spoiler: My Rig!



CPU
Intel Core i7 6700K
RAM
Corsair Vengeance LPX
Cooling
EK-Coolstream PE240
Cooling
EK-Vardar F3-120 PWM (1850rpm)
Cooling
Thermaltake PETG Tube
Keyboard
Varmilo VBm87 Mint Green
Mouse
Logitech G403 Prodigy Wireless Gaming Mouse
Motherboard
SABERTOOTH Z170 MARK 1
RAM
Corsair Vengeance LPX
Cooling
EK-CoolStream RAD XT (360)
Cooling
EK-XRES 140 Revo D5 PWM (incl. pump)
Cooling
EK-Supremacy EVO
Power
CORSAIR AX860 860W Power Supply
Graphics
MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Seahawk EK-X
Hard Drive
Samsung 850 EVO 500GB 2.5-Inch SATA III Internal SSD (MZ-75E500B/AM)
Cooling
Corsair SP120 PWM High Performance (2350rpm)
Cooling
Thermaltake Brass Fitting
OS
Windows 10 Pro
Case
Cooler Master Storm Stryker Case


----------



## JKuhn

Permission granted.









Just so you know, unimatrixzero hasn't been online since 2015. I haven't gone through all the specs you listed, but that's a nice rig you have there.


----------



## grayfox11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Permission granted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just so you know, unimatrixzero hasn't been online since 2015. I haven't gone through all the specs you listed, but that's a nice rig you have there.


haha are you the admin now? because i see you being active helping others lately in this thread. this thread makes me choose cm stryker as my case


----------



## JKuhn

Nah, I'm just trying to be helpful where and when I can. And I was joking when I said that part about permission being granted.


----------



## grayfox11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Nah, I'm just trying to be helpful where and when I can. And I was joking when I said that part about permission being granted.


well at least you make this thread alive. and i follow some of your tips back in the old post. thanks man.


----------



## JKuhn

No problem.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Hey Ne1ld0, would you like to fold for Team Intel in the FFW?
> 
> I wanted to suggest putting your rad in the bottom, but I see you already considered that. It definitely won't fit with that PSU. Looking at the case, I'd say you _should_ have 4 bays if you don't use the toolbox area. If you do, that should make it 5 (the bottom slot for the toolbox is also larger, plus you get the space below it). This is based on 4 slots for the radiator core, plus one for the two ends. It just depends how much space the ends take up. Keep in mind though, I haven't even seen a proper PC radiator in person yet (only the 120 from my old AIO).





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I was honestly hoping to avoid the whole Folding Team Intel / AMD conversation simply cause I only have experience with Intel so I can't really say which one I prefer or which one I think is best. While off topic for a quick min, how are your old cars doing, the Beamer and Mazda? I saw your pics of the Beamer at a car show on Facebook and remember you recently painted the Mazda wheel covers I believe.


You know, I keep looking at my case and thinking about this 240 rad placement.
Anyone know if a 240 rad would fit Flat on the bottom of my case IF I moved it as far toward the front as possible, got a 240 rad template, and drilled new holes to mount it?
I'm thinking I would gain maybe 1.5 to 2 inches of clearance from my PSU.
Even if this rad would only be one way: push or pull (my thinking is because I'd be moving part of it away from dust filter / intake / exhaust), I'm cool with that.
Appreciate any and all feedback towards my current 240 rad situation.
Pic for reference again and thank you for your thoughts.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grayfox11*
> 
> Permission to join the club. the case is not heavily modded but i may have a plan to accomodate a 360 rad on top of the case. @unimatrixzero
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Rig!
> 
> 
> 
> CPU
> Intel Core i7 6700K
> RAM
> Corsair Vengeance LPX
> Cooling
> EK-Coolstream PE240
> Cooling
> EK-Vardar F3-120 PWM (1850rpm)
> Cooling
> Thermaltake PETG Tube
> Keyboard
> Varmilo VBm87 Mint Green
> Mouse
> Logitech G403 Prodigy Wireless Gaming Mouse
> Motherboard
> SABERTOOTH Z170 MARK 1
> RAM
> Corsair Vengeance LPX
> Cooling
> EK-CoolStream RAD XT (360)
> Cooling
> EK-XRES 140 Revo D5 PWM (incl. pump)
> Cooling
> EK-Supremacy EVO
> Power
> CORSAIR AX860 860W Power Supply
> Graphics
> MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Seahawk EK-X
> Hard Drive
> Samsung 850 EVO 500GB 2.5-Inch SATA III Internal SSD (MZ-75E500B/AM)
> Cooling
> Corsair SP120 PWM High Performance (2350rpm)
> Cooling
> Thermaltake Brass Fitting
> OS
> Windows 10 Pro
> Case
> Cooler Master Storm Stryker Case


Welcome to OCN and our awesome CM Storm Trooper / Stryker owners club!

Nice looking rig you have. Love the Loop.

FYI, some members on here don't post much, but we are always watching.









I usually try to help members that need help with lighting questions. I get PMed about LEDs, SMD LEDs, and EL stuff a Lot, LoL, but I don't mind.

If you have any Storm Trooper / Stryker questions, feel free to ask. Helping other members is what we do.


----------



## JKuhn

Spoiler: Off-topic answer to question



Well, Team AMD no longer exists, so that makes it easier.







But it's ultimately your choice.

The BMW disappeared in October







, I now have a VW 411 that I'm restoring as a replacement. And I'm currently painting the Mazda's rims, and doing some other stuff to get it ready for a show (the VW overheats, so I can't take it that far). There are links for both the Mazda and VW in my sig.



On your question about radiator placement, I'm not sure. But I don't think you'll gain much. If you already have the radiator then you can try to squeeze it into that space, and find out if it'll fit.


----------



## grayfox11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Welcome to OCN and our awesome CM Storm Trooper / Stryker owners club!
> 
> Nice looking rig you have. Love the Loop.
> 
> FYI, some members on here don't post much, but we are always watching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually try to help members that need help with lighting questions. I get PMed about LEDs, SMD LEDs, and EL stuff a Lot, LoL, but I don't mind.
> 
> If you have any Storm Trooper / Stryker questions, feel free to ask. Helping other members is what we do.


Thanks, im very intrested in your lighting works. im gonna research it and if i got any question im gonna ask it to you.








but first let me read th older thread about your build, so im not asking obnoxius or stupid question.


----------



## QuacK

Hi all...

My build has been updated with the Corsair H115i and some new casefans.

Check it out if you like on my pcpartpicker profile









https://be.pcpartpicker.com/b/8qsZxr


----------



## tashcz

Police much?


----------



## grayfox11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> Hi all...
> 
> My build has been updated with the Corsair H115i and some new casefans.
> 
> Check it out if you like on my pcpartpicker profile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://be.pcpartpicker.com/b/8qsZxr
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice Build









wait, where do you install your optical drive?


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grayfox11*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Nice Build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:wait, where do you install your optical drive?


Thanks









I think ill buy an external optical drive.
Sacrificed it for adding a third front fan


----------



## Mega Man

Wait what's an optical drive D;


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Police much?


Haha I didn't think of that yet. But its also the colors of the dutch flag









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Wait what's an optical drive D;


Where you put in a DVD or CD mate, I see you've got two of them?


----------



## tashcz

Mega can be tickling at times


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> Haha I didn't think of that yet. *But its also the colors of the dutch flag*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where you put in a DVD or CD mate, I see you've got two of them?


Doesn't look like that in the picture though...

The middle fan appears a bit blue.


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Doesn't look like that in the picture though...
> 
> The middle fan appears a bit blue.


Yeah I know. It's definitely white though.

A few pages back i linked to my pcpartpicker profile.

If you look at the last picture on my completed build there you can see better that it's definitely white.

I'll update my pictures on OCN soon.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Police much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I didn't think of that yet. But its also the colors of the dutch flag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Wait what's an optical drive D;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where you put in a DVD or CD mate, I see you've got two of them?
Click to expand...

I dunno what your talking about


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Doesn't look like that in the picture though...
> 
> The middle fan appears a bit blue.


I've been trying to get a picture to show that the middle fan is definetly white, but its really hard to accomplish this lol


----------



## JKuhn

No worries. I know the stock Stryker fans also appear blue in pictures, despite being white.


----------



## Dry Bonez

Hey everyone, long time fan here. So i am getting tired of my storm styker side panel window. Makes me want to get a new case just for a full size window. Soooo i am here to ask ANYONE if they are willing to make me full custom window for my stryker case. I have seen modders do it on this thread. I will pay or whatever. Please and thanks!
Edit: i live in the USA in Orlando,FL. Willing to ship my side panel.


----------



## JKuhn

There are people on OCN that do that kind of stuff, but you'll have to provide a location before anybody can help.

For example, I could offer to help (not really, I don't have those skills or the time), but that won't help if you're in a different continent.


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> There are people on OCN that do that kind of stuff, but you'll have to provide a location before anybody can help.
> 
> For example, I could offer to help (not really, I don't have those skills or the time), but that won't help if you're in a different continent.


thanks for that, i edited my post just now. I hope someone eventually offers help.


----------



## RX-ShortFuse

I'm just having some fun with my case to change things up


----------



## JKuhn




----------



## rang0

Guys, do you still prefer this case in 2017? It was released in like 2011, im asking because todays cases are smaller and more square compared to this one, also i have more questions


----------



## tashcz

It's depending on what you need. As a full-tower it does its job. Compared to newer cases, radiator mounting options are limited and without modification that can be a turn-off, imho. If you need a big case go for it, if not, plenty other options there.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rang0*
> 
> Guys, do you still prefer this case in 2017? It was released in like 2011, im asking because todays cases are smaller and more square compared to this one, also i have more questions


Wait, did you just ask the Trooper/Struker club if we like the case?









To answer your question, yes. I haven't seen a single case I prefer above it (except maybe a custom-built desk, but the glass top and resulting lack of sound quality puts me off).

Also, watch this space. There might be some new pictures soon.


----------



## tashcz

The guy (even having a single post on the forum) asked a valid question. I asked myself that same question a couple of times. The case is unique, there's nothing like it on the market. But like he said, it was a few years since it was designed and things changed.

If you don't have the tools or the knowledge you might be limited today.

If you buy a case for double/triple SLI/xfire and a heatsink like NH-D15 it's great. But... things to note:

For radiator mounting, you are limited by the case "as is". IMHO, the top of the case is not designed that well, it's lacking the option of a push/pull radiator, even a slim one. They could've given us a couple of centimeters more there, or at least put the mounting holes a bit further to the windowed side of the case so it doesn't interfere wth the mobo.

Front mounting fans and the drive cages are fine only if you're willing to go custom loop, no air cooling or a lot of HDDs. If you want to place a 360 rad in it (or an AIO), you'd be in some trouble. You'll need L brackets, a bit of precision drilling and a bit of imagination. IMHO, the front fan mounting is very, very badly solved in the case. I know it's not high-airflow like HAF, but come on, no option to mount a front side radiator without modding?

And the last trends of PSU covers - there's none in the Stryker/trooper, except for the ones you can get extra for the HAF. NZXT and such include them with their cases.

Also cable managment from the bottom of the case and the window - the window is small and if you put it on the floor, the most noticable things will be cables from the PSU.

It's just my cons of this case. It can be a great case if you make it one, but stock, it might be good for some while some could get really dissapointed. I'm happy with it.

On the other side, if you're willing to mod it, you can fit virtually anything in it, there's no limits since it's huge. Great for custom loops. Quite sturdy and heavy, you don't want to move it around a lot, it likes to sit in one place. It's really long and thick so there's more extra space than in other cases. But to take advantage of that, modding is needed...

Let's be fair, this is how things are. It's made to be big, and leave the "pretty stuff" to your own desires. If you like the exterior, great, get it. But a full tower that can't fit a Arctic Freezer 240 on stock... that's pretty lame to me. Then again, it's not made for that stuff.

Compromises...


----------



## JKuhn

I was just joking. As I said though, I personally still like it. But of course it does have drawbacks for some people, as you said. Also, people obviously have differing taste. Some like the modern minimalistic cases, while others like stuff like the Trooper/Stryker.

@rang0: Do you have the case, or are you just considering it? Also, welcome to OCN.









EDIT: Didn't notice that you posted both times. Fixed that.


----------



## rang0

@tashcz Thanks that was exactly what i was looking for, what do you mean by psu covers? i will most likely install evga supernova g3 750W.

Also i'd like to point out that i won't install liquid cooling system in this case, ill put noctua nh-d15, keep 4 stock fans and hm i think that should be enough?

@JKuhn Thanks both of you







i'm planning to get it, since i saw the pic of it for the first time i fell in love with it, LOL and i can barely find any case that makes me purchase it over Stryker.


----------



## tashcz

A PSU cover is a piece of plastic that comes over your PSU and/or cables that come out of it, and cover them while they enter the rubber brackets to go to the end.


----------



## rang0

Aha i get it now, i think that won't bother me that much so it's not a big con

So these 4 stock fans are only slow and thus not so reliable? What about noise level? are they pretty quiet?


----------



## tashcz

You have a speed controler that has buttons next to your power button on the case. While I was using it, I always had the fans on full speed, you'll notice just a little tiny bit of airflow, no hard noise but you'll hear the fans working. But that also describes how they work, slow









It's not a big deal, but I have a 240 AIO on top and a GTX970 (whole system overclocked to max) that I need to cool, so I need better fans. If you don't intend to push your components to the limit, you'll live with stock fans. After all, it's not like any case comes with good stock fans.

If anything else interests you, I'm more than happy to help.


----------



## rang0

Thank you so much man! Well i'm building new rig with the following specs:

GPU: ASUS strix gtx 1070
CPU: Intel Core i7 Kaby Lake 7700k
RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws 3200mhz
MB: ASUS Prime Z270-P (Suggest more similar MBs)
CPU cooler: Nocuta NH-D15
PSU: EVGA SuperNOVA G3 750W (Should this be enough for this build?)
Case: CM Storm Stryker
SDD: Samsung SSD 250GB 750 EVO SATA3 2,5"
HDD: WD black 2TB

So right now i wonder will i be able to keep my CPU clocked at 4.8ghz or even 5ghz with that noctua cooler? what do i need to achieve that 5ghz?


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rang0*
> 
> Thank you so much man! Well i'm building new rig with the following specs:
> 
> GPU: ASUS strix gtx 1070
> CPU: Intel Core i7 Kaby Lake 7700k
> RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws 3200mhz
> MB: ASUS Prime Z270-P (Suggest more similar MBs)
> CPU cooler: Nocuta NH-D15
> PSU: EVGA SuperNOVA G3 750W (Should this be enough for this build?)
> Case: CM Storm Stryker
> SDD: Samsung SSD 250GB 750 EVO SATA3 2,5"
> HDD: WD black 2TB
> 
> So right now i wonder will i be able to keep my CPU clocked at 4.8ghz or even 5ghz with that noctua cooler? what do i need to achieve that 5ghz?


Sorry for a late reply.

I can't say much about overclocking Intel CPU's since I'm an AMD user for some time now, but I know few people are able to hit 5.0GHz without delidding the CPU (meaning you lose warranty). Also, 7700K's are known to hit 70-80C even on stock frequencies. I'm not sure how much you'd be able to push it before delidding on that Noctua. I'd say you can get 4.6GHz for sure, but not sure about above 4.7GHz.

The PSU is more than enough, if you don't plan on going 2 GPUs you'd be fine even with a ~600W PSU but that's a good PSU you've chose.

RAM is also great since Skylake and Kaby Lake probably like fast DDR4.

As for motherboards, I don't know what's the price difference between that Asus board and the ROG boards, I'd go with a Hero or something, maybe even a Sabertooth. They always seemed to include a lot more options, plus... look at this:










Imagine that in a Storm Stryker


----------



## rang0

Mmm that MB looks dope but it's breaching my budget i suppose...


----------



## tashcz

Well the Sabertooth Z170S is around 200EUR here, the board you wanted is about 160EUR.

I've been trying to dig out some information about Z170 vs Z270 but except CPU lanes (dunno if they go directly to the CPU) there's not much a difference. Except the Z170s need to be flashed with newer BIOS to use the 7700K in most cases but all shops would do it for free.

I'll see how Zen overclocks and if Intel drops prices, I was thinking of getting the 7700K or the 6700K, but I was looking at the Sabertooth and the VIII Hero boards. Trust me, I've owned a Sabertooth 990FX, once you feel Asus' premium products, everything will look cheap after that. They're very heavy, thick and seem powerful, also their power delivery is excellent and gives you better overclocking abilities. The extra functions, better fan control, a lot of other options give it an amazing appereance. I'd pay some extra money to get a top end board if I was willing to overclock it, especially if I was aiming for 5GHz. Trust me, at first I didn't want to buy the Sabertooth for my 8320, but once I got the board that costs more than the CPU did, I found out why it cost so much. Overclocking was made SO DAMN easy and the board could handle everything I throw at it.

Also with Sabertooths you get a 5 year warranty, which in my case since sound died after 3 years for no reason (just tried crossfire) paid out, I got my 200EUR back and got the Aura and kept a few bucks for future investments. You're getting high end hardware, don't cheap out on the motherboard, trust me


----------



## dwjp90

I still haven't found a case that I like more, I'm hoping that there is a mastercase 9 with a handle in the future.


----------



## rang0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dwjp90*
> 
> I still haven't found a case that I like more, I'm hoping that there is a mastercase 9 with a handle in the future.


So you would still recommend a Storm Stryker after 5 years from its release? I'm definitely going with it soon. No case that attracts my attention like Stryker ATM, even newly designed fractal design cases etc...


----------



## JKuhn

I think I bought mine February 2013, and I don't have any issue with recommending it. Obviously I don't have the issues some people have (like lack of WC support), but I love the case.


----------



## dwjp90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rang0*
> 
> So you would still recommend a Storm Stryker after 5 years from its release? I'm definitely going with it soon. No case that attracts my attention like Stryker ATM, even newly designed fractal design cases etc...


Yes, I would still recomend this case today, and have recommended it recently.

It's not a case for everyone due to its size, but I love the aesthetic and functionality of the case.

Does it have it's own problems? Yes it does, but they are IMO minor for what you get.


----------



## rang0

What would those drawbacks be? I want to note that i'm not planning to go with water cooling system if you are reffering to such issues...


----------



## JKuhn

As tashcz said before, it's not made for watercooling, and the case is in some other ways not as refined as modern ones. Nothing deal-breaking though, since you're not going for water.

EDIT: A PC case is more than just the exterior design. Interiors are constantly evolving with painted interiors, cable management, better fan placement/options, etc. Since the Stryker is an old design it won't be as good as the enwer ones, but it makes up for a lot of those design drawbacks by being insanely large. So if you want the best posible interior, go for something newer. But if you're satisfied with the Stryker's interior, and you like the exterior, why not? Oh, and in my experience not many cases are as solid as the Stryker.


----------



## rang0

Aha, i get it, could you recommend me 3 good cases to consider besides Stryker? (If it is allowed in this topic...) ty


----------



## Twinturbo3000gt

Here's my 2016 build, nothing major at all just a stock setup for now. Used for gaming, will be doing VR and SLI.

CPU - i7 6700K
Mobo - Gigabyte Z170X gaming 7 (rev 1.0)
GPU - EVGA SC GTX 1070 (soon to be dual 1070's or moving to 1080's).
Memory - Corsair Vengeance 16gb 3600 DDr4
Cooler - Coolermaster Hyper 212X EVO (going AIO or custom loop soon)
PSU - Cooler master silent pro 1000W Gold+
HDD - 1tb WD Black and 500gb WD Caviar
SSD - WD 126gb (Waiting for 960 pro M.2 NVMe to arrive)

Looking forward to looking at these past posts and seeing the custom water loops and case mods you all have done. So glad I went with this case.


----------



## tashcz

Real nice job with the cables, it's excellent. Proves cables are 50% of a clean build.


----------



## Twinturbo3000gt

Thank you, although the cables aren't any where near what I want them to be, gonna remove mother board and sneak some in from the back to hide them some more. It will be my first PC wire tuck, I've been wire tucking my cars for a while now. Nothing like a nice clean look.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> As tashcz said before, it's not made for watercooling, and the case is in some other ways not as refined as modern ones. Nothing deal-breaking though, since you're not going for water.
> 
> EDIT: A PC case is more than just the exterior design. Interiors are constantly evolving with painted interiors, cable management, better fan placement/options, etc. Since the Stryker is an old design it won't be as good as the enwer ones, but it makes up for a lot of those design drawbacks by being insanely large. So if you want the best posible interior, go for something newer. But if you're satisfied with the Stryker's interior, and you like the exterior, why not? Oh, and in my experience not many cases are as solid as the Stryker.


I highly disagree.

I put the same about of water cooling in this pc as I did my m8.....


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twinturbo3000gt*
> 
> Here's my 2016 build, nothing major at all just a stock setup for now. Used for gaming, will be doing VR and SLI.
> 
> CPU - i7 6700K
> Mobo - Gigabyte Z170X gaming 7 (rev 1.0)
> GPU - EVGA SC GTX 1070 (soon to be dual 1070's or moving to 1080's).
> Memory - Corsair Vengeance 16gb 3600 DDr4
> Cooler - Coolermaster Hyper 212X EVO (going AIO or custom loop soon)
> PSU - Cooler master silent pro 1000W Gold+
> HDD - 1tb WD Black and 500gb WD Caviar
> SSD - WD 126gb (Waiting for 960 pro M.2 NVMe to arrive)
> 
> Looking forward to looking at these past posts and seeing the custom water loops and case mods you all have done. So glad I went with this case.


Nice! Welcome to OCN and the Trooper/Stryker club.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I highly disagree.
> 
> I put the same about of water cooling in this pc as I did my m8.....


Sure you can have watercooling in the Stryker (as many people have done). This case has an insane amount of space after all. But it's still a fact that you almost alwyas have to do some modding to make stuff fit (even if it's just drilling some new holes). And not everybody wants to do that.


----------



## ginty87

I didn't know this was such a popular case. Here's mine and my build.

i7 7700K OC'd to 4.9Ghz
GTX 1080 x2 Founder Edition
32Gb Corsair Vengeance LED 3200MHz
ASUS ROG Code z270 Mobo
Corsair H110i GTX
EVGA 1000G 1KW PSU
Samsung 850 evo SSD 250GB | 1TB WD Black
Acer XB280HK 28' 4K Monitor with Gsync

Recently did my upgrade. Haven't really modified the case too much or anything crazy but can't wait to go through all these pages to get some ideas.


----------



## tashcz

Thats just sick man. Love the red/black theme.

One question though, why are your radiator fans pulling air into the case from the upper side?

It's a no-no


----------



## ginty87

Will look into that. My understanding is as long as the air is flowing over the radiator itself it should be good since the main reason for it is to cool the rad. But if I can drop another few degrees without paying a dime I'll be happy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Thats just sick man. Love the red/black theme.
> 
> One question though, why are your radiator fans pulling air into the case from the upper side?
> 
> It's a no-no


----------



## rang0

Guys can i mount a 3rd front cooler at the top where cd tray should be sitting, on cm store you can buy aditional parts etc... i see theres square space at the top but im not sure if i can install it?


----------



## ginty87

I think so. I ordered an extra mount that will be here Wednesday. Plan on going three fans in the front. I'll let you know.


----------



## rang0

You ordered the exact same white fan like you have got with the case ? Think its 120mm if im not wrong


----------



## ginty87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rang0*
> 
> You ordered the exact same white fan like you have got with the case ? Think its 120mm if im not wrong


I ordered 3 of these and have the first two installed. 3rd mount will be here Wednesday. The stock fans worked fine but I like these better.
https://www.amazon.com/Corsair-AF120-Quiet-High-Airflow/dp/B00F6S0XJO


----------



## rang0

Aha are they more quiet than stock fans? If you manage to mount 3rd fan at the front let me know... Cheers


----------



## ginty87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rang0*
> 
> Aha are they more quiet than stock fans? If you manage to mount 3rd fan at the front let me know... Cheers


I don't really notice much of a difference. Definitely not louder but not sure if I'd say they're more quiet. And will do.


----------



## Twinturbo3000gt

Really wish I can find green 120mm and 140mm white fans like the stock ones but with green LEDs to match my theme and work with the factory led/fan controller on my Stryker!


----------



## JKuhn

@rang0
@ginty87

The cage just slides into three 5.25" bays, you won't have any issues putting it in (assuming you don't want to put in any other stuff). As I recall others have also done it in the past.


----------



## rang0

Nice, can u take a pic?


----------



## JKuhn

I haven't done it personally, I need those bays for other stuff. But as I said, I seem to recall others doing it in the past.

Anyway, you won't have issues getting one in there.


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rang0*
> 
> Nice, can u take a pic?


Not sure if you're talking about the Storm Trooper or Stryker, but it should be fairly easy on both cases.

Here are some pictures of mine (CM Storm Stryker)














According to my friend who has done this for me he said I would probably even be able to put some 140mm fans on the front.

But I had already ordered and received the Corsair ML 120 led fans, im happy with it... maybe ill try for 140mm later on


----------



## rang0

e here Wednesday. Plan on going three fans in the front. I'll let you know.[/quote]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> @rang0
> @ginty87
> 
> The cage just slides into three 5.25" bays, you won't have any issues putting it in (assuming you don't want to put in any other stuff). As I recall others have also done it in the past.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> Not sure if you're talking about the Storm Trooper or Stryker, but it should be fairly easy on both cases.
> 
> Here are some pictures of mine (CM Storm Stryker)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to my friend who has done this for me he said I would probably even be able to put some 140mm fans on the front.
> 
> But I had already ordered and received the Corsair ML 120 led fans, im happy with it... maybe ill try for 140mm later on


Aha, it can be done without any modification? i dont know why CM listed on their official site like following:

Front: 120mm x2
Top: 200mm x1, or 140mm x2, or 120mm x2
Rear: 140mm x1, or 120mm x1
Bottom: 120mm x2

Also, do yours light up in this color? http://thermalbench.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/IMG_2389.jpg

Edit: check this http://www.cmstore.eu/spare-parts/trooper-stryker-4-in-3-device-module/

I can slide that inside on top of these 2 ?


----------



## JKuhn

The third fan can be mounted on a third HDD cage, which can be bought from the CM Store (as I understand that's what you're doing).

The Trooper and Stryker are identical apart from colour, and in the older ones the side panel design. So it doesn't matter which one you have.

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cm-storm-trooper-hdd-cage/


----------



## rang0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> The third fan can be mounted on a third HDD cage, which can be bought from the CM Store (as I understand that's what you're doing).
> 
> The Trooper and Stryker are identical apart from colour, and in the older ones the side panel design. So it doesn't matter which one you have.
> 
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cm-storm-trooper-hdd-cage/


Yea but i found this one http://www.cmstore.eu/spare-parts/trooper-stryker-4-in-3-device-module/


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rang0*
> 
> e here Wednesday. Plan on going three fans in the front. I'll let you know.


Aha, it can be done without any modification? i dont know why CM listed on their official site like following:

Front: 120mm x2
Top: 200mm x1, or 140mm x2, or 120mm x2
Rear: 140mm x1, or 120mm x1
Bottom: 120mm x2

Also, do yours light up in this color? http://thermalbench.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/IMG_2389.jpg

Edit: check this http://www.cmstore.eu/spare-parts/trooper-stryker-4-in-3-device-module/

I can slide that inside on top of these 2 ?[/quote]

Yes they do light up like on that picture you linked.

Its really hard to get it to show the white on properly on pictures but its definitely white like on your linked picture.

I believe my friend only had to drill a couple mounting holes on the upper drive Bay, but thats it.


----------



## QuacK

@rang0 @JKuhn

Was able to get some better pictures of the lighting on these fans.

They look amazing completely in the dark









I took out the dustfilters to get a better visual.
And had to turn off the lights in my room and dont use flash on camera to get it right


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Thats just sick man. Love the red/black theme.
> 
> One question though, why are your radiator fans pulling air into the case from the upper side?
> 
> It's a no-no


yea, sorry but your wrong. cold is is cold air. i only set up my builds with ONE exhaust fan ..... and it is NEVER the tops, with few and rare exceptions. for a reason.


----------



## Twinturbo3000gt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yea, sorry but your wrong. cold is is cold air. i only set up my builds with ONE exhaust fan ..... and it is NEVER the tops, with few and rare exceptions. for a reason.


Actually he's right, you're pulling all that hot air that's in the radiator and dumping it right back into your case, that would be like trying to use a air conditioner in your window in reverse. Defeats the entire purpose of its intentions.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> @rang0 @JKuhn
> 
> Was able to get some better pictures of the lighting on these fans.
> 
> They look amazing completely in the dark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took out the dustfilters to get a better visual.
> And had to turn off the lights in my room and dont use flash on camera to get it right


Sorry for the late reply, but that's quite a nice setup you have with the fans.


----------



## sparkofd

Hi there!
I have a WINDOWED storm trooper, and I'm deciding what to do in order to improve my cable management and airflow. I don't have any heat problems as my idle temps are around 30, but I want to optimize it anyway.
Besides that, my cable management atm is quite awful.
First thing I did when setting up my rig was rotate the HDD cages so the frontal fans are an intake.
I'm not planning on using any water cooling solution for now, I have a CM 212 Evo.
The way I see it, I have two options now:

1) I can rotate the HDD cages again, so the fans move air from left side of the case to right side, this would help me with cable management, as I wouldn't be seeing the sata cable (I have just one HDD) nor the sata power cable, nor the fans cables. The problem is I wouldn't have a cool air intake, so I would have to put one or two bottom fans (I removed the SSD cage)

2) I can just leave the fans as they are now (stock, but front fans as an intake) and replace them. I was thinking about noctuas nf s12a (airflow) for intake, cooler master megaflow 200mm / bitfenix spectre pro 200mm (exhaust) and noctua 140mm (exhaust, don't remember the exact model number). The problem here is that I have all the cables hanging around again

What would be the best?
I want nice airflow and cable management, but prefer airflow over looks of the cables.
I have only one HDD and an m.2 SSD so I think I could even remove one of the HDD cages.
If any other detail is needed please let me know.
Thanks in advance people!


----------



## tashcz

Don't use airflow optimized fans where you have air filters. So for the front intakes, the high-pressure ones will do better.

Id get this for the exhaust: http://noctua.at/en/nf-p14s-redux-1500-pwm

And this for the intakes: http://noctua.at/en/products/fan/nf-f12-pwm


----------



## sparkofd

So do you think it's better to replace the front fans rather than rotate them and adding bottom fans?


----------



## tashcz

There's no point if they are moving air from right to left, you don't have an intake. And you should have at least one. What I mean is replace them and make them pull air into the case.

I experimented with bottom fans, even put a JetFlo there, and it sucked. There's too much resistance to pull air from the bottom of the case, it's more worthwile to have 2 intakes from the front. Thats what I'm using now.


----------



## ginty87

Got the 3rd fan mounted. Swapped all fans out for Corsair LED fans.


----------



## rang0

That Looks amazing, but you sacrifised cd tray? i will buy one day a 3rd stock fan with the white led too


----------



## ginty87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rang0*
> 
> That Looks amazing, but you sacrifised cd tray? i will buy one day a 3rd stock fan with the white led too


Haven't needed an optical drive yet. And if I do I have usb optical drives.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twinturbo3000gt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yea, sorry but your wrong. cold is is cold air. i only set up my builds with ONE exhaust fan ..... and it is NEVER the tops, with few and rare exceptions. for a reason.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he's right, you're pulling all that hot air that's in the radiator and dumping it right back into your case, that would be like trying to use a air conditioner in your window in reverse. Defeats the entire purpose of its intentions.
Click to expand...

sorry for the late replay, been busy and playing with zen

that said.
IF you do "recycle" air. you need to buy decent fans

although it is the "best" argument out there, it is still a false argument. your fan should have NO issue pushing the air far enough away from your case that it does not re-enter.... it is does not... well that is a hardware problem... or the fact you shoved your case into a corner


----------



## Twinturbo3000gt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sorry for the late replay, been busy and playing with zen
> that said.
> IF you do "recycle" air. you need to buy decent fans
> 
> although it is the "best" argument out there, it is still a false argument. your fan should have NO issue pushing the air far enough away from your case that it does not re-enter.... it is does not... well that is a hardware problem... or the fact you shoved your case into a corner[/quote
> 
> I believe you're not seeing what I am, the fans are on the bottom of the radiator and pulling air back into the case, not pushing through the radiator back out into the room.


----------



## Mega Man

i see what you are saying,

i am stating you are wrong. by the time the air gets there, it will have mixed with your ambient causing at most a *minimal* rise in temp

i build builds with 3-50 fans, ( you read that right ) and even with 50 fans i use ONE for exhaust

my average air-water delta is 2c ..... i dont seem to have a problem, even with low speed fans

another example - not pc related is an economizer


economizer 101- when it is cold outside ( generally 50f/10c ) instead of running air conditioning you will close a damper, shove all your hot air out site, and bring in nice cold outside air.
in the above pic, on the left, the lower hood is the exhaust, the upper hood is the intake. same idea, slightly different execution.

if you do recirculate that much hot air then you have other issues, be it a confined space you are keeping your case in or poor fans ..... you have an issue.

that said i want positive pressure in my case. you may prefer negative or equal


----------



## ginty87

I switched my rad fans to blowing out and there is a noticeable difference. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Mega Man

i would suggest looking into proper rad fans or case placement then


----------



## ProRules

Storm Stryker:
7700k 5.1ghz 1.34v
ga z170x-ud3
g.skill ripjaws v 3600 cl16
gtx 770 4gb
tx750W corsair.


----------



## Mega Man

welcome


----------



## JKuhn

Welcome. You did a pretty decent job with the cable management there.


----------



## ginty87

Had to ditch the $30 cooler master keyboard/mouse combo for a Asus Claymore Core and Corsair M65 pro. Just a bit of an upgrade


----------



## ginty87

There is no good place to hide the corsair USB cable with this case though


----------



## JKuhn

I have an idea (not sure if it'll work though). If you're willing to take your rig apart, you can run the cable from the cooler to the expansion slots, and under the motherboard. From there you can have it exit right by the header, and pulg it in.









EDIT: You can do the same with the front panel cables, that's where I got the idea from.


----------



## jktmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginty87*
> 
> There is no good place to hide the corsair USB cable with this case though


I was able to hide mine pretty well, but it all comes down to your motherboard. It looks like yours should be ok with a couple of zip ties. I was able to get mine without any. 

EDIT: Forgot to mention I used a USB extender. Which is the reason I was able to run it that way.
https://www.amazon.com/BitFenix-Alchemy-Multisleeve-Internal-Extension/dp/B00HVBP44S/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1489979953&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=bitfenix+usb+extender


----------



## jktmas

hey guys, just a brief PSA.
While I have loved every Cooler Master case I have ever had, getting a couple parts from the CM store has so far been a less than satisfactory experience.
I had been checking every few days for a few weeks waiting for both of the parts I wanted to order to come in stock, and when they finally had, I went to order them.
While the ordering process was quite easy, shipping and handling was a bit rough. I didn't order anything big or all that heavy, yet I was charged $18 in shipping for $16 worth of items. I told myself whatever because I really really wanted these parts. I ordered them the night of March 15 (Wednesday) and they were marked as awaiting shipment Thursday the 16th. Fantastic, I love being updated every step of the way, And then I waited, and waited, and now it's the night of the 19th (Sunday) and there has been no update. I understand that no company can match amazon without charging for it, but I paid $18 in shipping for some rather small items, and I would have liked to see some better handling times.


----------



## DarkSamus

Question for anyone that knows the answer...

I recently removed 2 optical drives and a memory card reader from the front of my CM Storm Trooper and would like to know if it is possible to install a fan in the gap those 3 devices took up?

Cheers


----------



## JKuhn

You mean installing a third fan with no other devices in there?

Yes, you can, but you'll have to order a third drive cage or make DIY mounts. Just see a couple posts back for examples.

EDIT: Just fixed a typo.


----------



## OdinValk

Swiftech h220 x2, anyone have one in a storm trooper case?


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> Swiftech h220 x2, anyone have one in a storm trooper case?


I dont but as I can see you wouldn't be able to put it in without a bit of modding.


----------



## OdinValk

What
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> I dont but as I can see you wouldn't be able to put it in without a bit of modding.


What makes you say that? I've fit about 3 different 240mm rads in the top of the case


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> You mean installing a third fan with no other devices in there?
> 
> Yes, you can, but you'll have to order a third drive cage or make DIY mounts. Just see a couple posts back for examples.
> 
> EDIT: Just fixed a typo.


I like SSD/HDD storage over Optical, so I removed my internal Blu-ray burner + internal DVD Burner + Internal Memory card Reader
and will buy an External Blu-ray Burner + External Memory Card reader to replace it.

I didn't know I could order a 3rd drive cage separate and that it would install without issue, that changes everything for me.
4 more HDD bays


----------



## JKuhn

You can order it from the CM Store.


----------



## xixou

3 way sli gtx 1070 ^^

http://users.skynet.be/xixou/3_way_msi_bridge.jpg


----------



## pSickOpatA

Hi friends, wonder if anyone could help organize the fans/wc for the best air flow possible with the fans I have available.

Beyond the 4 stock CM fans I have:

X5 Aerocool Shark Black 120mm
WaterCooler Corsair H45

Itsd worth to replace stock with these Sharks? Where's the best position for the H45?


----------



## tashcz

Here's what to do:

Orient your top hdd cage to blow from the front of the case to the back of the case. Replace all 120mm fans with the Sharks. Mount the Corsair on the back of your case, but if possible, try to make it push/pull. It's a very small radiator and would benefit a bit from push pull. I'd keep the top 200mm for silence.

What GPU are you using?


----------



## pSickOpatA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Here's what to do:
> 
> Orient your top hdd cage to blow from the front of the case to the back of the case. Replace all 120mm fans with the Sharks. Mount the Corsair on the back of your case, but if possible, try to make it push/pull. It's a very small radiator and would benefit a bit from push pull. I'd keep the top 200mm for silence.
> 
> What GPU are you using?


Thanks, i'll try your suggestion.

Fow now 970 G1, but waiting for the new 1080 arrive at home in a few days.


----------



## OdinValk

I figured while I had my pc taken apart for install and leak testing, I would snap a few shots to show you how I have my fans oriented

Excuse the large amount of dust on the fans lol.




And I actually have a 140mm fan at the bottom drawing air up from below, it's covered by that paper towel at the moment though.

The 200mm fan is a good choice to leave up too for pulling warm air out.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pSickOpatA*
> 
> Thanks, i'll try your suggestion.
> 
> Fow now 970 G1, but waiting for the new 1080 arrive at home in a few days.


Nice, for now we have the same GPU







Thing is, the backplate gets pretty hot and the coolers pick up the hot air from it. That's why you should try and isolate it as much as you can from that radiator. Gaming vs Prime95 gives me a 10C difference in CPU temps since my Nepton 240M picks up the heat from the G1 970. Other best thing you can do is mount the Corsair on the closest 120mm mounting spot to the front of the case on the top. That way it will get only the cold air, and use the regular 140mm exhaust fan or one of your sharks. Maybe that would be even better than mounting it on the back.


----------



## OdinValk

If anyone cared to take a look, here is the finished product with everything installed and up and running.


----------



## pSickOpatA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Nice, for now we have the same GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thing is, the backplate gets pretty hot and the coolers pick up the hot air from it. That's why you should try and isolate it as much as you can from that radiator. Gaming vs Prime95 gives me a 10C difference in CPU temps since my Nepton 240M picks up the heat from the G1 970. *Other best thing you can do is mount the Corsair on the closest 120mm mounting spot to the front of the case on the top. That way it will get only the cold air, and use the regular 140mm exhaust fan or one of your sharks. Maybe that would be even better than mounting it on the back.*


Thanks again for the assist.

I cant find a way to mount in the top front.

That leaves me the question... How can u guys mount a 3 fan at the top front, and a radiator in the top front? I managed to put 3 sharks up front but the third one (up) was a *****.


----------



## OdinValk

the fact that you can mount 3 fans answers your question, if you can get all 3 fans mounted its nothing to attach a radiator to those fans. As far as I know, with the Storm/Stryker case you have to do some customization to be able to mount a 3rd top fan since there isnt a drive cage there. But it is possible, what cooler are you trying to mount? if it is just a single fan 120mm radiator your best bet is to mount it in the rear of the case where the exhaust fan is.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pSickOpatA*
> 
> Thanks again for the assist.
> 
> I cant find a way to mount in the top front.
> 
> That leaves me the question... How can u guys mount a 3 fan at the top front, and a radiator in the top front? I managed to put 3 sharks up front but the third one (up) was a *****.


I think you missunderstood me. Mount the radiator on the first mounting holes of the 120mm fan on the top. Then on the other one just mount another fan. Make them all *exhaust.*

No need to attach 3 fans to the top. Maybe just for the one that's on your radiator to make it push/pull but the other fan is just exhaust since you have a 120mm radiator.


----------



## pSickOpatA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> the fact that you can mount 3 fans answers your question, if you can get all 3 fans mounted its nothing to attach a radiator to those fans. As far as I know, with the Storm/Stryker case you have to do some customization to be able to mount a 3rd top fan since there isnt a drive cage there. But it is possible, what cooler are you trying to mount? if it is just a single fan 120mm radiator your best bet is to mount it in the rear of the case where the exhaust fan is.


H45.. i 'll put at the top as exaust and test the new temps.. thank you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> I think you missunderstood me. Mount the radiator on the first mounting holes of the 120mm fan on the top. Then on the other one just mount another fan. Make them all *exhaust.*
> 
> No need to attach 3 fans to the top. Maybe just for the one that's on your radiator to make it push/pull but the other fan is just exhaust since you have a 120mm radiator.


hmm.. got it now. Will do this. But I think I'll keep the 3 sharks up front


----------



## OdinValk

I've never even heard of the H45, the smallest I knew of what the H60, I imagine the only limiting factor as to where you could put it is the tubing. Whether or not they are long enough to mount in front of the case, the top should be fine, and the exhaust should be fine. Normally the exhaust area is where most people but the 120mm coolers like that, with fans in the front pulling cool air in and in effect blowing it towards the back then the fan on the front of the cooler blowing air thru the rad and out the back of the case, the only bad part of that idea is you in effect are drawing warm air from over the top of all the pc components and sucking it through your rad. The top mount is not idea either since heat rises ALL the hot air from the inside of the case is what you will be drawing over the rad. The only other place I could think that would guarantee you got nice cool air is mounting the rad at the bottom of the case in front of the PSU, but again you may run into tube length issue, whether or not you could mount it there and have the block reach all the way to the CPU. play with it a little and try different spots for a few hours and see what your temps look like.


----------



## miles17

My top fan is giving me a lot of trouble. It's rattling and making a ton of noise. If I move the top filter in and out it can help for a few minutes at a time before it rattles again. I called Coolermaster and it seems more effort than it's worth trying to get a replacement (they want me to cut the cord of my current fan and send them a picture or send it in to them before they replace it).

Is the top fan necessary? The rep told me over the phone I can run my PC without it. I'm not sure if that's a good idea. My apartment gets very hot in the summer, even with air conditioning. Sometimes the apartment is close to 90 in the summer. Currently I have one hdd fan pulling air in from the front and the other hdd fan blowing across side-to-side for the hard drives. The rear fan is blowing air out and I have a fan mounted on the bottom pulling air in.

Would you guys say it's okay to run without the top fan or should I press them for the replacement?


----------



## jktmas

I'd recommend replacing the top fan anyways. stock fans that come with cases are less than optimal, and you can get much better.
You can put two 120 - 140mm fans in the top, or you can put another fan the same size as the one that comes with the case.


----------



## miles17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jktmas*
> 
> I'd recommend replacing the top fan anyways. stock fans that come with cases are less than optimal, and you can get much better.
> You can put two 120 - 140mm fans in the top, or you can put another fan the same size as the one that comes with the case.


Well, I agree that a better fan would be ideal. I hate stock fans. But money is tight currently. It might not seem like much money to replace a couple fans but for me it is right now. So if I can get away with running the PC without it, or if that's a bad idea, get Coolermaster to replace it, it would be a much better option for me than spending money on a fan right now.


----------



## jktmas

Just a slight update to having triple 120mm Corsair ML Pro LED fans in the front of the case.





Edit: Added another photo


----------



## tashcz

Used L brackets for the last fan? How did you sort that out?


----------



## jktmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Used L brackets for the last fan? How did you sort that out?


I ordered another HDD Cage from Cooler Master and slid it right into the 5.25" Bays.
(http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cm-storm-trooper-hdd-cage/)


----------



## miles17

I still haven't actually gotten any opinions on if it's okay to run without the top fan as suggested by the rep I spoke with over the phone.

How helpful is the top fan anyways? I usually run my fans on medium speed for everyday use. I haven't done any heavy gaming yet so I don't know how hot things will get when I game.


----------



## OdinValk

normally, a top fan is used for another exhaust... as I have said multiple times now in various threads hot air rises, I thought everyone knew this. Yes you can run WITHOUT the top fan, it will not really make a difference, basically ANY fan configuration will yield the SAME results. The ONLY time fan placement is crucial is if you have a small case, or a LOT of heat making pieces of hardware, like multiple GPUs etc


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> normally, a top fan is used for another exhaust... as I have said multiple times now in various threads hot air rises, I thought everyone knew this. Yes you can run WITHOUT the top fan, it will not really make a difference, basically ANY fan configuration will yield the SAME results. The ONLY time fan placement is crucial is if you have a small case, or a LOT of heat making pieces of hardware, like multiple GPUs etc


first hot air does not rise.

hot air becomes less dense then cold air and is displaced by the more dense gas.

this is important. why ? because ANY fan can overcome that force.

in ANY pc that is NOT 100% passive the statement of " hot air rises " should never be used.

like a house or any building. hot air does not rise, unless you have poor airflow ( which most do. ) if you are going to state i am wrong. think about a house, with a furnace in the attic. how does it heat the house if hot air only rises?

the correct statement is air ( any air ) goes where i want it to, via fans.

if anywhere in your case air actually has a chance to move due to density.... well you have crappy airflow.... and should fix that rather then use a myth ( when it comes to fans )


----------



## jktmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miles17*
> 
> I still haven't actually gotten any opinions on if it's okay to run without the top fan as suggested by the rep I spoke with over the phone.
> 
> How helpful is the top fan anyways? I usually run my fans on medium speed for everyday use. I haven't done any heavy gaming yet so I don't know how hot things will get when I game.


It really depends, you would have to look at your temperatures without the fan and monitor them closely while running it under load.
That top fan exhausts a ton of air for your case, probably twice as much air or more than your rear fan.


----------



## tashcz

Years ago we had top mounted PSUs and no top-open cases at all. It worked fine. Megaman provided a better explanation but it is safe to say that if you don't "fan OCD" your case, most of hot air would go up. But it's not that important in case airflow managment. Thing is to think about it as a tunnel, the whole case. You have to get air through the whole tunnel, make it flow where it needs to, end exit where it's best.

Virtually, you can set your case fans in ANY way and you'd still get decent temperatures compared to no fans. Lets say, top and rear for input and front for exhaust. It would work, but industry made some "unwritten" standards, the front of the case takes cold air and gets the hot air out on the back side, so you don't feel any heat or temperature changes next to you if the case is close. Top fans are prone to a lot of discussion. If using a standard heatsink, some get good results pushing the air down, giving it more air pressure (moving more air towards it), while some like to remove hot air as soon as possible, mounting exhausts on top.

I've tried really a bunch of different options, especially on Storm Stryker and even some lower end cases. Sometimes logical isn't logical. Just do some temperature tests and see. For instance, my setup with a CM Nepton 240M on top, GTX 970 G1 doesn't like the lower fan being too powerful. Even though the upper one is a 2000RPM Silencio for radiators and gives ton of pressure, hot air builds up there and has nowhere to go except through the rad on top, even if I push the air so far away (my hdd cages are 180deg rotated so the case fans on the front are closer to the components).

Just see what happens with the temps. On most systems that aren't overclocked or don't have hot GPUs you can go with 1 intake and 1 exhaust. Some even just use one exhaust but then air comes from wherever it can and if you don't have filters everywhere your case can get dusty.

As said, just look at it as something air needs to go through, look at where it enters, through which components it goes and plan on how to get rid of hot air fast and supply enough fresh air to crucial hot things. But again, testing is everything.


----------



## Mega Man

correct. there is virtually never a same pc, even if you use the exact same parts. your environments are not the same.

in the end you need to do your own tests, others can guide you.

in the end i usually dont error on silence, but that is me. my wifes work pc will

you can still have silence and great airflow. but it is costly. however the best advice i can give, is budget parts=budget performance. take your time. build on your build and upgrade over time if you cant afford it.


----------



## hasseman

I should have listen on you guys.
I orderd some el wire Y-cables (for the FAN Led controller on the case).
Then i bought some extra fans (http://www.cmstore.eu/spare-parts/120mm-red-led-fan-on-off-2/).
I got them today and installed it.
I have done som digging on this with many mail to coolermaster.
The Fan controller and led controller are in the same unit. There are 3 channels (one per cable).
Max 1 amp and max 12watt (per cable).
I have used 3 front fans (the same as linked above, and 1x140mm + 200mm and a 120mm fan.

Here is some details about the fans:

120mm LED fans (on/off):
Dimension: 120x120x25 mm
RPM: 1200 RPM
Airflow: 51 CFM
Airpressure: 2.94 mmH20
Noice Level: 17 dB-A
Rated Voltage: 12 V DC
Current: 0.16A + - 10%
Power consumption: 1.44W

140mm fan:
Dimension: 140x140mm
RPM: 1200 RPM
Airflow: 54.38 CFM
Airpressure:
Noice Level: 19 dBA
Rated Voltage: 12 VD C
Currant: 0.12A +/- 10%
Power consumption: ?

200mm fan:
Dimension 200x200x mm
RPM: 1000 RPM
Airflow: 127.65
Airpressure:
Noice Level: 23 dBA
Rated Voltage: 12 VD C
Currant: 0,38A +/- 10%
Power consumption: ?

I have 6 120mm ledfans (3 front, 1 bottom and 2 on the cpu cooler)
The fans on the cpu cooler are getting the power from the motherboard (cpu fan) + splitter.
I started to connect the 2 cpu fans to the led controller. But nothing happend. (5 in total).
I disconnected the cpu leds from the led controller and now the front fans are glowing. I cant bearly see it through the front.
But the numbers are saying something else.
I alreadey ordered a new led/fan controller from cmstore.eu
The fan controller are still working as it usual do.


----------



## hasseman

Just delete this post. Dont find the delete funktion


----------



## JKuhn

So you fried the controller?

To get more current, use the controller to switch a relay (connected to the PSU), that way you won't overload the new controller.

Oh, and if you want help with EL wire, just ask @Ne1ld0.


----------



## hasseman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasseman*
> 
> Just delete this post. Dont find the delete funktion


Thanks. Right now im just google around how to build the relay. Then the voltage for the leds aswell.


----------



## tashcz

I've stated this numerous times... 50% of my posts here are about the LED controller on the case. It's not 12V 1A per channel! It's a lot less and yes, if you connect anything longer than 10CM's of a LED strip it will burn out! Use it just as a signal to trigger the relay, or a transistor!


----------



## hasseman

Thanks. I was not connected el stripes but anyway. I found this that worked for another person in another forum.
May this be the right thing to use?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/381753027691?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## JKuhn

I'm not sure how that would work. That's a system to switch lights on/off based on the "signal" from a photoresistor, not power input from the led controller. So basically that could switch the leds in your rig on when you turn the lights in the room off, or something similar.


----------



## hasseman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> I'm not sure how that would work. That's a system to switch lights on/off based on the "signal" from a photoresistor, not power input from the led controller. So basically that could switch the leds in your rig on when you turn the lights in the room off, or something similar.


Do you have any sugestion on a relay i can use?
The relay will connect to the led controller!

How about this one?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/5V-DC-one-1-channel-Relay-module-board-shield-1-pin-F-F-jumper-wire-for-arduino-/280920519012?hash=item41682af164:g:UHEAAMXQDnpTacIM


----------



## JKuhn

I'm honestly not sure. But if you want, it's fairly easy to build a relay circuit.

Here's a link to where I discussed doing it (haven't done it though, I'm too lazy). Unfortunately the guide no longer shows any of the pictures, but here's a picture from a quick Google search:



EDIT: I have work to do, I'll check back a bit later to see if you need further help.

ANOTHER EDIT: That relay might work, but as I said I'm not sure. You could contact the seller and ask if it'll work like that, but if you have access to an electronics shop and the know-how you could also build a relay circuit in no time.


----------



## dicom

My updated "White Storm" mod.
New things upgraded: EK PE 240 radiator (38mm thick) and Bykski a-sp48palt GPU full water block:







Temp for GPU in idle is 30c (before 48-52) and 45-48c in full load (before 73-75).
I am very satisfied with gpu block.


----------



## JKuhn

Looking good.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> I'm honestly not sure. But if you want, it's fairly easy to build a relay circuit.
> 
> Here's a link to where I discussed doing it (haven't done it though, I'm too lazy). Unfortunately the guide no longer shows any of the pictures, but here's a picture from a quick Google search:
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I have work to do, I'll check back a bit later to see if you need further help.
> 
> ANOTHER EDIT: That relay might work, but as I said I'm not sure. You could contact the seller and ask if it'll work like that, but if you have access to an electronics shop and the know-how you could also build a relay circuit in no time.


it will work but i cant read the pics to tell him how.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-x-Mini-Relay-SPDT-5-Pins-5VDC-10A-120V-Contact-USA-Seller-Free-Shipping-/231754206879
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-PCS-5VDC-10-AMPS-1-CHANNEL-HIGH-OR-LOW-LEVEL-INPUT-OPTO-RELAY-BRD-USA-SHIP-/261506561533
http://www.ebay.com/itm/RadioShack-275-215-DPDT-Subminiature-DIP-Relay-Coil-5VDC-Contacts-1A-at-125VAC-/162233429021?hash=item25c5ddac1d:g:TEgAAOSwh2xX-pzT
http://www.ebay.com/itm/SIGMA-6-POLE-5VDC-RELAY-S-/361901053975

this actually comes with a base which is nice if it needs replaced you just need to buy the relay not the base
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NAIS-SP2-DC5V-Relay-5VDC-250VAC-10A-30VDC-Base-/152264224641?hash=item2373a7af81:g:dD4AAOSwLF1X8aDC

solid state ( you wont hear a click )
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gordos-Arkansas-Model-GB-15000-111-Solid-State-Relay-in-5VDC-240-VAC-15A-Out-/170905298810?hash=item27cabfe77a:m:mlr6gU5C6ZiPPrwYbIcqezg


----------



## hasseman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it will work but i cant read the pics to tell him how.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-x-Mini-Relay-SPDT-5-Pins-5VDC-10A-120V-Contact-USA-Seller-Free-Shipping-/231754206879
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-PCS-5VDC-10-AMPS-1-CHANNEL-HIGH-OR-LOW-LEVEL-INPUT-OPTO-RELAY-BRD-USA-SHIP-/261506561533
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/RadioShack-275-215-DPDT-Subminiature-DIP-Relay-Coil-5VDC-Contacts-1A-at-125VAC-/162233429021?hash=item25c5ddac1d:g:TEgAAOSwh2xX-pzT
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SIGMA-6-POLE-5VDC-RELAY-S-/361901053975
> 
> this actually comes with a base which is nice if it needs replaced you just need to buy the relay not the base
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NAIS-SP2-DC5V-Relay-5VDC-250VAC-10A-30VDC-Base-/152264224641?hash=item2373a7af81:g:dD4AAOSwLF1X8aDC
> 
> solid state ( you wont hear a click )
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gordos-Arkansas-Model-GB-15000-111-Solid-State-Relay-in-5VDC-240-VAC-15A-Out-/170905298810?hash=item27cabfe77a:m:mlr6gU5C6ZiPPrwYbIcqezg


A friend with more knowlage came with an example. But its only if its 5v output from the led cable/controller and. Its a solidstate relay.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Solid-State-Relay-SSR-DC-DC-25A-3-32VDC-5-60VDC-CT-/302106357856

Is there 5v output on the led controller?
Thanks for all help. You guys are amazing and are a huge help for me.
I screwed up once but i got your help very fast.


----------



## dicom

Thanks


----------



## Mega Man

Iirc it is 5vdc


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Iirc it is 5vdc


This is also how I have it.


----------



## hasseman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Iirc it is 5vdc


Many thanks. I will order that one i linked right away:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Solid-State-Relay-SSR-DC-DC-25A-3-32VDC-5-60VDC-CT-/302106357856?rmvSB=true


----------



## dicom

One picture with plexiglass


----------



## JKuhn

Is that a full perspex side-panel? I noticed the holes in front of the fan, but that's it.


----------



## tashcz

Yeah, I'd like to know if it can "close" too.


----------



## MattBaneLM

https://www.facebook.com/mattfleg/videos/10207452035932930/


----------



## dicom

Yes, it is full plexi.

Today i finally finished modding side panel.


----------



## tashcz

Awesome job man. I'd just put a white filter there to keep the dust out.


----------



## jktmas

Hey guys, I just put 3 fans in front a few weeks ago, and I'm looking to buy / make a PSU cover. I dont have a lot as far as tools go, but I was looking for something that would go over the PSU and go all the way up to the HDD Cages. I would like it to be white, and dont have a lot as far as tools go. I've got screwdrivers / drills, a dremel with a few bits, SOME woodworking tools, etc. Nothing to bend plexi or anything of that nature. being white is a must, but I can grab a can of spray paint and go to town.

What suggestions do you guys have?
Picture in case it helps.



Thanks!
jktmas


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dicom*
> 
> Yes, it is full plexi.
> 
> Today i finally finished modding side panel.


Looking good!


----------



## dicom

ok, thanks. Do you have any suggestion for my mod?


----------



## JKuhn

I don't really know what you're going for, I just know what I've seen about the side panel. So at this stage I can't give any advice (maybe later though).


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jktmas*
> 
> Hey guys, I just put 3 fans in front a few weeks ago, and I'm looking to buy / make a PSU cover. I dont have a lot as far as tools go, but I was looking for something that would go over the PSU and go all the way up to the HDD Cages. I would like it to be white, and dont have a lot as far as tools go. I've got screwdrivers / drills, a dremel with a few bits, SOME woodworking tools, etc. Nothing to bend plexi or anything of that nature. being white is a must, but I can grab a can of spray paint and go to town.
> 
> What suggestions do you guys have?
> Picture in case it helps.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> jktmas


It shouldn't be too hard to bend plexi. You could potentially do it with a hair dryer. It bends pretty quickly, but know that it can bend in many ways. You might try bending and cutting it, also know it cracks easily while cutting it. If that doesn't sucseed, there are HAF X or some HAF series PSU covers in the CM shop. But they come as 10$ a piece, and you need at least two.


----------



## OdinValk

do the HAF X psu covers fit inside the storm trooper?


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> do the HAF X psu covers fit inside the storm trooper?


Yeah, 1/1. Most of people here that don't work with plexi just use them. You can scroll through some images and see.

Like this:










You can paint them and do easy stuff on them no problem.


----------



## jktmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> do the HAF X psu covers fit inside the storm trooper?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, 1/1. Most of people here that don't work with plexi just use them. You can scroll through some images and see.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: IMAGES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can paint them and do easy stuff on them no problem.
Click to expand...

Thank you so much for this and pictures, I know CM store took about a week to handle my order before shipping last time, hopefully two of these will come sooner. Definitely plan on painting them white, not sure what I'm going to be able to do about the cable holes though
Edit: I have fat fingers.


----------



## dicom

Look at my mod, i am using 2xHAF X psu cover, and painted in white.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jktmas*
> 
> Thank you so much for this and pictures, I know CM store took about a week to handle my order before shipping last time, hopefully two of these will come sooner. Definitely plan on painting them white, not sure what I'm going to be able to do about the cable holes though
> Edit: I have fat fingers.


Eh, fingers aren't any problem at all







You can use zip ties for those small cables (front audio, USB) and a bit of wire that will point up, then you just grab them and cut the zip tie. Or just hold all cables, pull them through, then mount the cover.


----------



## jktmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jktmas*
> 
> Thank you so much for this and pictures, I know CM store took about a week to handle my order before shipping last time, hopefully two of these will come sooner. Definitely plan on painting them white, not sure what I'm going to be able to do about the cable holes though
> Edit: I have fat fingers.
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, fingers aren't any problem at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can use zip ties for those small cables (front audio, USB) and a bit of wire that will point up, then you just grab them and cut the zip tie. Or just hold all cables, pull them through, then mount the cover.
Click to expand...

The issue was my fat fingers didn't type correctly and I had to edit it to have proper words instead of nkow and such.
All of my USB / Audio / front panel headers run under the motherboard.


----------



## vietzer

Hi, I am wondering if anyone knows if the ASUS ROG Maximus IX Extreme motherboard would fit in the Storm Stryker? Have used this case earlier and totally loved it, and would love to use it again if possible.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vietzer*
> 
> Hi, I am wondering if anyone knows if the ASUS ROG Maximus IX Extreme motherboard would fit in the Storm Stryker? Have used this case earlier and totally loved it, and would love to use it again if possible.


Ofcourse it does.


----------



## vietzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Ofcourse it does.


^
The Extreme is an eATX, but the Stryker supports XL ATX, and google tells me these two models are different? Or does it not matter?? Just wanting to be 101% sure before ordering everything


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vietzer*
> 
> The Extreme is an eATX, but the Stryker supports XL ATX, and google tells me these two models are different? Or does it not matter?? Just wanting to be 101% sure before ordering everything


They are both supported iirc . Also fyi it is a pseudo eatx not a actual eatx Asus has always used the same pseudo eatx. I really gave not seen any (in recent history) true eatx as in the market for consumers


----------



## JKuhn

People have put EATX boards in the Stryker/Trooper. It doesn't officially fit, and some of the cable management holes will be partially covered, but it works.


----------



## mick46

hi guys , its my first message on this forum (im french sorry for english lol )

i like show you my little modding on my storm stryker

my news 1080 ti

http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=72290420170412145507.jpg

gpu vertical

http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=69313820170412152025.jpg

http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=78721220170412152032.jpg

http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=58283320170412152039.jpg

i cut this hole storm guard



http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=13390420170412154324.jpg

http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=47135320170412153920.jpg

next step buy a psu cover and add res to my wc lepa

cordially


----------



## hasseman

Hmmmm.
I got the new front panel that i fried last week due to many led fans connected to the led controller.
I have now installed the new board.
BUT... I was a bit curious how many Volts it gets out. 13 Volts... That is a very strange number on a computer system.
I messured with no load at all on the led controller.
Could it be like 12 volts (with load)?
I ordered this relay (http://www.ebay.com/itm/Solid-State-Relay-SSR-DC-DC-25A-3-32VDC-5-60VDC-CT-/302106357856?rmvSB=true&rmvSB=true)
cause i want to add more led fans to the system (those fans : http://www.cmstore.eu/spare-parts/120mm-red-led-fan-on-off-2/).
I have in total of 6 fans in the computer.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasseman*
> 
> Hmmmm.
> I got the new front panel that i fried last week due to many led fans connected to the led controller.
> I have now installed the new board.
> BUT... I was a bit curious how many Volts it gets out. 13 Volts... That is a very strange number on a computer system.
> I messured with no load at all on the led controller.
> Could it be like 12 volts (with load)?
> I ordered this relay (http://www.ebay.com/itm/Solid-State-Relay-SSR-DC-DC-25A-3-32VDC-5-60VDC-CT-/302106357856?rmvSB=true&rmvSB=true)
> cause i want to add more led fans to the system (those fans : http://www.cmstore.eu/spare-parts/120mm-red-led-fan-on-off-2/).
> I have in total of 6 fans in the computer.


it does not have any volts. it outputs the voltage from your psu.

there is a range of voltage that is acceptable

http://www.formfactors.org/developer/specs/atx12v%20psdg2.01.pdf

see page 12. afaik there is no dc to dc transformer on it. just voltage regulators ....


----------



## hasseman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it does not have any volts. it outputs the voltage from your psu.
> 
> there is a range of voltage that is acceptable
> 
> http://www.formfactors.org/developer/specs/atx12v%20psdg2.01.pdf
> 
> see page 12. afaik there is no dc to dc transformer on it. just voltage regulators ....


I need to se what volts the led:s wants. How do i do that? I think the leds wants 5 volts. But i can be wrong. I just want to be sure.


----------



## Mega Man

generally yes but it depends on which you bought


----------



## vietzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> They are both supported iirc . Also fyi it is a pseudo eatx not a actual eatx Asus has always used the same pseudo eatx. I really gave not seen any (in recent history) true eatx as in the market for consumers


Ok, thanks alot!


----------



## hasseman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> generally yes but it depends on which you bought


I bought the same led fans thats came with the case.


----------



## Mega Man

going from my memory yes 5v


----------



## tashcz

LEDs are current driven, not voltage. With a needed resistor you can hook up a LED to a 50V power supply. Most LEDs run @3.3V, some even at under 3V (green ones), depending on the color. I'm not sure what you bought exactly, the same fans or the same leds?


----------



## Mega Man

The oem fans he said


----------



## tashcz

AFAIK there are only 2 or 3 connectors to the LEDs, and anyway I don't see a reason why anyone would get those underperforming fans? The last could be ignored, but I don't see where would he put more fans, on the top instead of the 200mm one?


----------



## mistershan

Hey guys, one of the front two fans on my case stopped working. Any ideas on how I can trouble shoot this? I am a novice and didn't' build my machine, so I have no idea how to check if the cable is in correctly. With one fan not working is it dangerous to use my computer for heavy loads?


----------



## JKuhn

The case fans just provide airflow into and out of the case. One being dead shouldn't cause any serious issues.

Try spinning that fan by hand, and see if it spins freely (or even starts going again).


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistershan*
> 
> Hey guys, one of the front two fans on my case stopped working. Any ideas on how I can trouble shoot this? I am a novice and didn't' build my machine, so I have no idea how to check if the cable is in correctly. With one fan not working is it dangerous to use my computer for heavy loads?


There's no problem at all if one stops working, this case can still provide decent airflow. You can feel free to open up the right (non-windowed) side of the case and check where the cable from the fan goes. If you don't disconnect any cables feel free to open the case up.


----------



## JKuhn

That too. If you have overheating issues, a simple fix is to put a desk fan next to the open rig.


----------



## mistershan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> There's no problem at all if one stops working, this case can still provide decent airflow. You can feel free to open up the right (non-windowed) side of the case and check where the cable from the fan goes. If you don't disconnect any cables feel free to open the case up.


I looked and I see two silver wires that connect to a black wire that goes into the power supply. I believe it's called a molex? So I guess that means it's plugged in? So why isn't it working...For all I know it never worked. They did a bad job assembling my rig I am learning over the years.

I should be fine with out it? I have a 2 x 1080s, an i7 5820...A water cooler should be enough?


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistershan*
> 
> I looked and I see two silver wires that connect to a black wire that goes into the power supply. I believe it's called a molex? So I guess that means it's plugged in? So why isn't it working...For all I know it never worked. They did a bad job assembling my rig I am learning over the years.
> 
> I should be fine with out it? I have a 2 x 1080s, an i7 5820...A water cooler should be enough?


Any chance you could post an image? If your fans are stock, the fan wire should be silver/transparent, but there's 3 of them as I know. Those that have 2 connections are for the fan LEDs on stock fans.


----------



## tashcz

And yeah, you should be fine. If you have water cooling on top it's a plus, it's probably exhaust, and you have a fan on the back that's also exhaust. It means even though your intake fans aren't working, your air will come in via filters and other case openings inside. The intake fans mostly control where from you want to take your air into the case. Without it, air will still come in, but it can build up dust since it can go through unfiltered places. If you wanna swap the fan, I'd be more than happy to help you.


----------



## mistershan

Ill try to get a pic but that makes sense as the LED only works with the fan that's working. I guess he never plugged in the top fan. Now I have to remove the HD bracket to get to the wire I suppose? This is what happened with the external SSD hot swap drive. He didn't even plug it in which is the first thing he should have done because it's in a tight space. I had to remove a lot of stuff to get to it. Yet again I discover I got ripped off. It may be 2 years too late but I'm calling microcenter to complain. I also recently discovered they sold me a thunderbolt card that didn't even work with my mobo. Instead of telling me that, they just left it unplugged. I just knew zero about custom PC's back then so they used my ignorance as an excuse to be lazy I guess.


----------



## mistershan

Oh and also. I removed the top filter and it was covered with dust. I haven't cleaned it for maybe 6-9 months. Is that a big deal with our case? Could that cause over heating and crashes?


----------



## tashcz

LEDs on stock fans are indepentend of whether the fan works or not, it uses a different circuit to control the light, completely different cable than the one supplying power to the fan.

Are you overclocking your 5820K? Also, the 1080ti's? Where do you have fans and what fans?


----------



## mistershan

No I am not over clocking anything. I have 2 1080s not 1080tis. Where would the wire to the second fan be. There is two silver wires connected.


----------



## k9virus

what's up guys I'm new here been looking around with your nice storm trooper/stryker for long time lol so here's my trooper hope you guys like it (still work in progress though) thanks


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k9virus*
> 
> what's up guys I'm new here been looking around with your nice storm trooper/stryker for long time lol so here's my trooper *hope you guys like it* (still work in progress though) thanks


Welcome to OCN and the Trooper/Stryker club.









How can we not like that? The GPU power cable is a bit untidy, but that's all.


----------



## k9virus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Welcome to OCN and the Trooper/Stryker club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can we not like that? The GPU power cable is a bit untidy, but that's all.


thanks its still in work in progress looking for better PCIE extension cables or maybe use a comb to manage the cables


----------



## dicom

It looks fantastic


----------



## tashcz

Sweet! What's the PSU cover?


----------



## JKuhn

It looks like a custom job to me.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k9virus*
> 
> thanks its still in work in progress looking for better PCIE extension cables or maybe use a comb to manage the cables


I'd say a comb will work great. Or you can stitch them, if you have the time and patience.


----------



## k9virus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Sweet! What's the PSU cover?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> I'd say a comb will work great. Or you can stitch them, if you have the time and patience.


yup custom made its easy to make one lol


----------



## hasseman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> AFAIK there are only 2 or 3 connectors to the LEDs, and anyway I don't see a reason why anyone would get those underperforming fans? The last could be ignored, but I don't see where would he put more fans, on the top instead of the 200mm one?


Why i want to use more then 3 OEM led fans is because one extra fan in the bottom of the case. Then another 2 on the cpu cooler (Coolermaster hyper 212 evo). The OEM led fan have a higher airpressure then the 212 evo oem fan has. They are also moving more air. My CPU is about 5-10 C cooler now, then it was before. Now i also have pull -> Push.
I want to connect those fans to the led controller.


----------



## dicom

Maybe offtopic: Does CoolerMaster has plan for maybe Trooper/Stryker II in future?


----------



## JKuhn

Not that I know of. But who knows? It was and still is a great case, so maybe they'll update it at some point.


----------



## dicom

It would be nice. One thing that would be nice is that case be more modular.


----------



## jktmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dicom*
> 
> It would be nice. One thing that would be nice is that case be more modular.


Which cooler master has been hitting hard recently, but I would like to see out of the box support for mounting triple 120 rads up front, maybe give us the option of the 2.5" bay up top, or a slim (laptop size) slot load Blu Ray drive.


----------



## dicom

Agree with that


----------



## mick46

you dont like my storm ? ?


----------



## JKuhn

I see nobody commented on your previous post. For me things have been constantly changing here (ups and downs, busy and not busy), but it is interesting to see someone mount a GPU like that. I've seen it before (possibly also in the Trooper/Stryker, not sure though), but it doesn't happen very often. What I like about it, is that you can see the design of the GPU, while it's normally not visible.

Also, it might be a bit late, but welcome anyway.


----------



## mick46

tks for your responce, yes i prefer see my gpu its for this i make this mod
its not expansive and better look


----------



## bandook916

Hello, I just got a white CM Storm Stryker....I was wondering where can I order a PSU cover ? Or do I have to order one ?


----------



## JKuhn

Welcome to the Trooper/Stryker club.









You can buy them from the CM Store, I think they're now listed as HAF XM covers (used to be HAF X).

Also, be sure to post pics of your rig.


----------



## Daserds

Hey guys!
there is my stryker.

Mod plans:
PSU Cover/Front fans mod/RGB lighting









more pics soon!


----------



## JKuhn

Welcome to the Trooper/Stryker club and OCN (as this was your first post)!

Is that a genuine Styker that you painted, or a Trooper with Stryker panels on? Looking at the photos I assume it's the former, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Daserds

yep, it's a stryker case, painted black inside











almost finished:


----------



## JKuhn

Out of curiosity, how did you go about painting it? And how did it come out in person?


----------



## dicom

Very nice build.


----------



## Daserds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Out of curiosity, how did you go about painting it? And how did it come out in person?


I painted at auto service, a friend help me, very profi








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dicom*
> 
> Very nice build.


Thanks









Front it's done.


----------



## cozzie

my rig a constant work in progress


----------



## JKuhn

Welcome to OCN and the Trooper/Stryker club!









I don't think I've seen CCFLs in some time (except in my rig, but the power cable broke off and I'm too lazy to fix it). Any specific reason why you're sticking to that instead of leds (in my case I have UV-reactive sleeving)?

EDIT: Oh, and @Daserds, I still need to learn how to use a spray gun properly. I just use rattle cans when I paint (currently I'm almost always painting something on my cars), and I tend to get very neat results, but a spray gun should be better. I already have one, I just haven't used it yet.


----------



## cozzie

i have some red LED's in there too, guess I just like the light the tubes give off


----------



## JKuhn

Fair enough.


----------



## ProRules

Hey guys real question here, is it possible to change CM Stryker feet to CM Cosmos feet ? i mean i could order those feet in the cmstore, but would it even fit?


----------



## JKuhn

Do you mean the bottom bars, or the actual feet?

If you mean the bars, I'm not sure if they'll fit without modding. If they don't, they should at least fit with some modding, as long as they're not too long for the Stryker. The Cosmos II (664mm) is longer than the Stryker (578mm), according to CM specs, while the Cosmos SE is shorter (524mm). So if you go SE you should be able to make them fit, but I suspect the Cosmos II bars will be too long.


----------



## ProRules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Do you mean the bottom bars, or the actual feet?
> 
> If you mean the bars, I'm not sure if they'll fit without modding. If they don't, they should at least fit with some modding, as long as they're not too long for the Stryker. The Cosmos II (664mm) is longer than the Stryker (578mm), according to CM specs, while the Cosmos SE is shorter (524mm). So if you go SE you should be able to make them fit, but I suspect the Cosmos II bars will be too long.


Oh well then it probably is best to mod totally custom ones.


----------



## Daserds

Finished!


----------



## JKuhn

Looking good.









Oh, and thanks for reminding me. I have an old Les Leston Grand Prix that I want to refurb and mount on my el-cheapo PC wheel. I really should finish refurbing it, and make an adapter (of course I'll end up losing the buttons, and I'll have to make a plan so I can still have manual shifting).


----------



## masterX244

Also joining in...

Got to cleanup some spaghetti inside later.. since some upgrading of the main HW is planned. Main reason for spaghetti is the length of the 2x 8-pin cable of the PSU


----------



## JKuhn

Welcome.









Also, those cables... I know you said that you're going to sort them out later, but still.









At least you rig isn't as dusty as mine. So you're actually not the only lazy one.


----------



## masterX244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, those cables... I know you said that you're going to sort them out later, but still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least you rig isn't as dusty as mine. So you're actually not the only lazy one.


Had a fight with those HDD/SSD cables since they were unfglexible as hell. both SSDs are installed upside down since the cable wouldnt work otherwise. And i have to get a few extensions to ban them properly and some measuring of those pesky S-Ata ones is needed, too. (2 plugs are behind GPU). THose depend on the used Mainboard though and since that is scheduled to get upgraded (Threadripper probably) measuring now and getting a bunch of Cables would be wasted


----------



## JKuhn

If you have a reason for waiting, then by all means. I'm not trying to bash you into doing it immediately. Besides, cable management takes a lot of time, so there's obviously no point in doing it now if you want to upgrade in the near future.

But that picture was a bit of of a shock, either way.

Oh, and you should put your rig in your sig, that way we can see what you have there.


----------



## tashcz

Cleaning up cables can always be last, since the work is "never done"







Make best use of routing holes, try to anchor all cables on the back of the case with zipties, and hope for the best. Sometimes it can be tricky and hard, but this case has a lot of case on the back so just stick some excess cables there. That's what I did, and ziptied them with like 10 zipties. Too easy to make a mess there.


----------



## masterX244

Worst offender for me is that one s-ata cable going left near the GPU but i cannot get rid of it. 2 Ports are behind gpu and need angled cables. And all 6 ports are used currrently so leaving some unused doesnt work,too. And second reason i'm waiting is a planned mainboard change later this year (and that affects s-ata cable routing)


----------



## jktmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masterX244*
> 
> Worst offender for me is that one s-ata cable going left near the GPU but i cannot get rid of it. 2 Ports are behind gpu and need angled cables. And all 6 ports are used currrently so leaving some unused doesnt work,too. And second reason i'm waiting is a planned mainboard change later this year (and that affects s-ata cable routing)


I don't know if you've noticed, but your CPU fan is blowing the opposite way of what most would usually prefer.
Just trying to help
~JKTMAS


----------



## masterX244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jktmas*
> 
> I don't know if you've noticed, but your CPU fan is blowing the opposite way of what most would usually prefer.
> Just trying to help
> ~JKTMAS


When cleaning between fan and heatsink i installed it the wrong way, had to turn the cooler to get the stream going from front to back again (fiddling the fan off initially was a PITA, turning all was a quicker fix than undoing the error)


----------



## valhund

Hello I am new here and just getting started with my build. This is where I am at so far, please let me know tips or tricks with the wiring setup lol this is my first build. Thank you yall very much.

This is my initial parts, I have everything but the video card and power supply. Both are in transit.
CPU: Intel - Core i7-7700K 4.2GHz Quad-Core Processor
CPU Cooler: Corsair - H80i v2 70.7 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
Motherboard: Asus - MAXIMUS IX APEX EATX LGA1151 Motherboard (not the original motherboard I had intended, but my wife got it for me as a gift so how could I say no lol)
Memory: Corsair - Vengeance LED 32GB (2 x 16GB) DDR4-3000 Memory
Storage: Samsung - 960 EVO 500GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive
Storage: Samsung - 960 EVO 500GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive (Raid 0 possibly haven't decided yet)
Video Card: Asus - GeForce GTX 1080 Ti 11GB Turbo Video Card
Case: Cooler Master Trooper
Power Supply: EVGA - 1000W 80+ Gold Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply
Operating System: Microsoft - Windows 10 Pro OEM 64-bit


----------



## JKuhn

Welcome to OCN and the Trooper/Stryker club.


----------



## k9virus

hey guys what's up? been busy lately lol. I need your inputs on my setup, I got bored so I did a small changes on loop.

it's a hybrid hardline and soft tubing I wanna use this combo since I don't see much people doing it









let me what you guys think thanks!


----------



## JKuhn

I like that part around the CPU.


----------



## dicom

It looks very nice.


----------



## dicom

Ok, i updated pc with new parts, so new images:


----------



## JKuhn

Nice!


----------



## dicom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Nice!


Thanks. It took awhile to finish as i planned.


----------



## JKuhn

If there's one thing that I'd change, then it would be the cables below the motherboard. But routing them behind the board will probably involve tearing the water loop apart, which won't be worth the small difference.

I can only imagine the effort and time involved in getting your rig like that though.


----------



## dicom

Thank you JKuhn. I agree with you for cables. My original idea was to sleeve those cables but i give up.

Just one note. Radiator for GPU has 4 Corsair ML120 fans in push/pull configuration.

On picture you see one, ant other is under hdd cage.
But two more fans are at the bottom, which you can't see on pictures


----------



## tashcz

Guys, any info on CFM of stock fans?


----------



## canonrockfinal

help needed!

i've just bought a trooper case with rog maximus ix apex motherboard and stuff. i've no history of assembling computers and i must have screwed up somewhere. these are the issues i have right now:

1. connected mouse to pc via back panel but no light on mouse

2. connected keyboard similarly but no light indicator light up when caps lock is pressed

3. monitor connected via display port to gpu but getting "no display port input" and then monitor shuts off

i havent installed windows yet, but i should be able to see bios or at least some display on my monitor?

what's wrong here?


----------



## NorKris

ok, if fans are spinning the pc is on/startet, did u connect the 20+4 MB connector? and the other MB connector for power to the CPU?


----------



## canonrockfinal

i've connected 1 massively long bar from the power supply to the motherboard and no other power input sources to the motherboard if i am right. go back one page to see my updated issues, now i can turn on the pc via the front panel cpu button but...

what other motherboard connector do i have to connect from the supply power to the motherboard? i've connected the unique super long bar which i think is the 20+4 connector to the motherboard, isnt that all she need to run?


----------



## NorKris

No u need the 24pin AND a 4 OR 8pin also to the motherboard (this is power to the cpu)


----------



## OdinValk

I don't suppose anyone has the haf x psu shrouds laying around? I believe they fit the storm trooper. The CM store is sold out, and there's none to be had on eBay. Only other option is to see if I know someone who works with metal.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *canonrockfinal*
> 
> help needed!
> 
> i've just bought a trooper case with rog maximus ix apex motherboard and stuff. i've no history of assembling computers and i must have screwed up somewhere. these are the issues i have right now:
> 
> 1. connected mouse to pc via back panel but no light on mouse
> 
> 2. connected keyboard similarly but no light indicator light up when caps lock is pressed
> 
> 3. monitor connected via display port to gpu but getting "no display port input" and then monitor shuts off
> 
> i havent installed windows yet, but i should be able to see bios or at least some display on my monitor?
> 
> what's wrong here?


I'm a bit late to the party, but here's what you need (as already mentioned though):

24 pin from PSU to motherboard (actually 20 pin + 4 pin as you said) : motherboard power
4+4 pin (or just 4 pin on low-end hardware): CPU power, this one is normally at the top of the board, near the CPU. If the CPU doesn't have power, the motherboard won't POST, and you'll basically get nothing, except of course power to the fans.
The GPU will need power if it's not a low-end card (low-end ones get enough power from the motherboard), you'll see the power connectors. The amount of pins depend on how much power the card needs, my el-cheapo GTX 750Ti has a single 6 pin).

Apart from that you'll of course also need power to your drives (each drive will have one power cable, and one SATA data cable to the motherboard). If you need further help, feel free to ask away.

EDIT: Oh, and welcome to OCN and the Trooper/Stryker club.


----------



## canonrockfinal

woohoo, it finally booted up and able to access bios now after plugging in the 8 pin to cpu, will be installing windows next

i've plugged in the 6 and 8 pins from power supply to the gpu so im guessing its working as intented

thanks for all your help!

glad to be joining you guys in owning one of the most aesthetically beautiful, enthusiast grade pc case!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> I don't suppose anyone has the haf x psu shrouds laying around? I believe they fit the storm trooper. The CM store is sold out, and there's none to be had on eBay. Only other option is to see if I know someone who works with metal.


May be...


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *canonrockfinal*
> 
> woohoo, it finally booted up and able to access bios now after plugging in the 8 pin to cpu, will be installing windows next
> 
> i've plugged in the 6 and 8 pins from power supply to the gpu so im guessing its working as intented
> 
> thanks for all your help!
> 
> glad to be joining you guys in owning one of the most aesthetically beautiful, enthusiast grade pc case!


Good to hear.


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> May be...


I'm still rocking my old storm trooper, but the bottom of the case looks quite bare and a huge open space.


----------



## Mega Man

We can talk later tonight


----------



## ProRules

Water cooling Storm Stryker at it's finest:


----------



## JKuhn

Nah, you're supposed to pour the water out on the components you want to cool.


----------



## scabu

Hey guys. New to building here. I have the Stryker case and i bought a 360 aio. I have seen a lot of people with front mounted radiators
and was wondering where i could acquire the brackets needed to do so. I have been looking everywhere but I'm not sure exactly what I need.
Any help would be much appreciated. Aio is fractal Celsius s36 if it matters


----------



## JKuhn

Welcome to OCN and the Trooper/Stryker club.









You'll need L brackets, the best way is probably to just make them. You might also need to drill some new holes, so you can install the brackets.


----------



## tashcz

Lol, why should he make them? You can buy them at any hardware store I've looked. They cost like 0.05$ per one.


----------



## JKuhn

Fair enough. I just didn't know how easy it would be to get them.


----------



## tashcz

Yeah, I thought they were a hard find because I didn't know a serbian expression for an L bracket lol. Weird when english words sound better then your own language. But online, even on ebay, you can find them as L brackets, if you can't find them in hardware shops. But 99% of shops I went to had them, shops owning isolation materials, screws, etc. Once I found their name it was a 300m walk to get them.

But from personal experience, it's better to get the line instead of the holes on one side. Much easier to attach a rad. I'll post a photo of them later, but I have no clue how they are called. I just found them in the closet. Spacing of the holes can be tricky, I found ones 50mm x 50mm to work excellent. But never hurts to get a couple sizes and see what works best for you.

Really, the only real today world bad thing about ST is that it doesn't nativley support 360 rads. Such a large case, and in the front you can't attach anything but a 120mm rad without modding because of the damn cages.


----------



## tashcz

Heck, you can't even mount a 120 on the cage because of the lack of space.


----------



## xixou




----------



## JKuhn

I think you should add more radiators.


----------



## Mega Man

That is almost my kind of rig, needs one more gpu.

Quad gpu for life. Unless rumors of 5 way cross fire turn out to be true


----------



## NorKris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*


nice














but.. cablemanagement dude xD


----------



## JKuhn

And hose management.


----------



## tashcz

Cable management at the PSU can be tricky, since you can't actually hide the cables. Especially those SATA power and such if you use drives in cages. That's what makes a mess in my case.

But the hoses... dear god. Why didn't you go custom loop if you planned to go all water? You have 4 pumps that produce noise this way. And not to mention a lot of gear that can fail.


----------



## tashcz

How did that water block even enter the case from the outside mounted AIO?


----------



## dicom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorKris*
> 
> nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but.. cablemanagement dude xD


Cable management is the most worst i ever seen!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> How did that water block even enter the case from the outside mounted AIO?


My bet, he modded the case.

That said, yea I would of fine full watah


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> My bet, he modded the case.
> 
> That said, yea I would of fine full watah


I think it'd be ten times better if he modded the front to accept the 240 rad and put it there, than to put it outside the case. As I see there's only 2 fans feeding 3 GPUs that are hybrid cooled (means 3x120 or 3x140) and a 240/280 in the back, and half of the rad gets hot air exiting from the GPU rad. How can he get enough cold air? This really makes no sense lol.


----------



## Mega Man

Looks to me like he uses the hdd drives and can't.

But that is fine

That's why it is his rig and not yours

I say, good for him


----------



## Tetsujin100

Hello all!

Has anyone tried to use a Lian-Li EX-H34SX inside their case?

http://www.performance-pcs.com/lian-li-ex-h34sx-3-x-5-25-bay-device-holding-4-hot-swap-3-5-sata-sas-hdd-all-black.html

I was planning on using 2 of this one or the 3x3 version for the bottom 6 5.25" bays and I wanted to know if anyone ran into any issues with it or if it needed parts or modifications to install?

Also any info on the airflow with a full set of these installed on this case specifically would be appreciated.

In plan on replacing the stock fan with a noctua ppc static pressure fan. The rest of the 5.25" bays will be occupied so I would be relying on these for front intake.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## tashcz

Well the case already has it's own drive cages, so I think it'd require modding. Why do you need this when the Stryker already has it's own cages and fans that attach to them?


----------



## Tetsujin100

I was under the impression that the cages were removable no? I am moving to a setup with more drives ZFS or Snapraid and would want to be able remove/replace drives without having to shut down the system and/or dig into the case and plug/unplug other drives to do so. Also being able to plug in full 3.5" drives for backup or testing while being connected via sata. Overall its for convenience and functionality if im going to have 6 hdds for raid, 1 ssd for an OS drive(maybe m.2 later on) and one bay for test drives and backups plus the 2.5" bay the case comes with.


----------



## tashcz

Yeah they are removable but they have their mounting spots. You can do all of that with the cages mounted 90 deggrees to the side. Stryker has that option. As I can see, what you wanna spend your 100$ on already exists on this case.


----------



## JKuhn

It should fit. If you look at the pictures, it has a plate on each side that fits like a normal 5.25" drive, and the rest is a bit smaller, so it should go in and mount properly.

But, as tashcz said, it'll probably be a lot cheaper to simply rotate the existing cages (you'll have to open the case to get access though).


----------



## Tetsujin100

It is true that the case already has drive bays, but when I got the case I immediately switched from the side cage configuration because I want front to back airflow. If I mount the cases with front to back airflow the drives are in an awkward spot for easy access. If I have them in the 90 degree position I gain somewhat easier access but lose airflow as the fans would pass air only over the drives and then out of the case. Either way I would still have to open my case and move wiring for each hard drive move or leave it open for the duration. I would rather not do either if I can help it given my usage patterns and the location of my case.

I was pretty sure it would fit but I wanted to confirm with someone who has used these cages on the case before that they fit properly without issue and have adequate airflow when fully loaded.

With all this said I am also planning on purchasing a Caselabs case when I upgrade to an AMD build later this year or early next year(to be sure my hw/sw/stability requirements are met) and the cases do not come stock with extra drive bays and are expensive on an already expensive case. I would rather already have a drive bay solution that works for my needs rather than an expensive solution that would still leave me opening and closing my case and playing with sata wiring regularly.

I have the original windowless Trooper btw.


----------



## JKuhn

I honestly don't see why it wouldn't fit.

Also, I see you only joined today, so welcome.


----------



## PhantomLlama

Not to hijack or anything... But hello! I haven't been around for 5 years....(don't hate me!) Just wanted to check in and see if this thread was still alive (so happy it is!). I'm about to rebuild my Trooper Rig. Haven't really done anything to it since I built it in 2011/2012.

Current specs:
i7-2600k
Corsair H100 Liquid Cooling System
ASUS Sabertooth Z77 Motherboard
(Upgraded xfire Radeon 6950 GPU to Radeon R9 390x)
16GB DDR3 Corsair 1600 RAM
4 Random Random Harddrives totaling about 2TB
700W CoolerMaster Power Supply with a 400W supplemental power supply (don't judge)

All in my beautiful Storm Trooper Case (un-molested still)

I'm upgrading to:
i7-7700K Processor
Retaining CPU cooler
ROG Maximus IX Hero Z270 Motherboard
Retaining Sapphire Radeon R9 390x (for now)
16GB DDR4 Corsair 3000 RAM
256GB SSD for a boot drive (finally making the jump I should have done years ago!)
Retaining a couple of my other hard drives for storage
750W RMx Corsair Power Supply
Oh and throwing in some new Noctua fans.

Sufficed to say, I am really looking forward to this rebuild!

How has everyone been?? Anyone still around from when our case first came out? I'm ready to get back into the build/customizing scene. I'll post some pics later of how it looks now...and then I'll share some (boring) build pics.

**Edit** I guess there are still pics in my sig of the current build (mostly).


----------



## JKuhn

I guess I'm one of the older members here, but not from when the case came out. Looks like I bought my Stryker January 2013.


----------



## PhantomLlama

Haha... I think I disappeared in October of 2012. Oofta. Way too long

As I prep for my rebuild I'm trying to decide fan orientation on my front end. I currently have them set to pull air into the case from the side, but am contemplating turning them to the front... I just know cable management will get a bit trickier...


----------



## JKuhn

True, but then you'll have more intakes, which means positive pressure (and less dust).


----------



## PhantomLlama

And with the older Trooper Cases...those "unfiltered" vents on the sides around the HD bays do let dust in... I've definitely got negative pressure on mine currently, what with my top and back fan...and no intakes lol.... Well... I have a few days before all my parts come in. I can think on it. Considering putting fans on the side panel as well this time around.


----------



## JKuhn

I run 3 intakes (2 front, 1 bottom, all 120) and 2 exhausts (140 rear, 200 top). So I probably also have negative pressure, but it's not as bad as you must have.


----------



## PhantomLlama

I figure since it's about to all get torn out and replaced, no sense in worrying about the dust now. It wasn't terrible when I upgraded my memory last Spring, but there was some. With the new build I want to start fresh. I'm thinking the two fans on my radiator will be sufficient for exhaust and the rest will be intake... Now whether I put them on the sides and bottom or rotate the front end around...I guess that's the only question left.

I'm so ready for the rebuild. It's been too long.


----------



## tashcz

The only bad thing they did in the Stryker is they made cages hold the fans. If it wasn't that way, it'd be great. Why on earth would someone want airflow over the drives, and then out of the case, when 4 (or how much can fit in one) can't really cause major heating of incomming air. Mounting cages as intakes works like a charm for airflow, but makes a damn mess for the cables without a psu cover there.


----------



## Tetsujin100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> I honestly don't see why it wouldn't fit.
> 
> Also, I see you only joined today, so welcome.


Thanks.

Yeah I am just making sure and also seeing if anyone has any info on its airflow. Looking like I may have to buy one test it out and then get the second if I find it works well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> ot to hijack or anything... But hello!


I havent been here but I have had this case for quite a while, almost when it first came out and was close to grabbing a HafX.

Any reason you are sticking with Intel instead of hopping on the ryzen train? If you havent you might read up on the thermal issues some are having when overclocking the 7700k and see if you wanna deal with that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> The only bad thing they did in the Stryker is they made cages hold the fans. If it wasn't that way, it'd be great. Why on earth would someone want airflow over the drives, and then out of the case, when 4 (or how much can fit in one) can't really cause major heating of incomming air. Mounting cages as intakes works like a charm for airflow, but makes a damn mess for the cables without a psu cover there.


This is why I wanted to try the Lian Li cages. I also think they kinda messed up attaching the fans to the cages the way they did. The case was made when 10k rpm drives were more in style so I guess that is some excuse. I am using WD red drives in mine so cooling them is not really a prime concern.


----------



## PhantomLlama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tetsujin100*
> 
> Any reason you are sticking with Intel instead of hopping on the ryzen train? If you havent you might read up on the thermal issues some are having when overclocking the 7700k and see if you wanna deal with that.


I guess I've always been an Intel fanboy. I never do extreme overclocking, but have dabbled. So I guess I'm not too worried about temps ?


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tetsujin100*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Yeah I am just making sure and also seeing if anyone has any info on its airflow. Looking like I may have to buy one test it out and then get the second if I find it works well.
> I havent been here but I have had this case for quite a while, almost when it first came out and was close to grabbing a HafX.
> 
> Any reason you are sticking with Intel instead of hopping on the ryzen train? If you havent you might read up on the thermal issues some are having when overclocking the 7700k and see if you wanna deal with that.
> This is why I wanted to try the Lian Li cages. I also think they kinda messed up attaching the fans to the cages the way they did. The case was made when 10k rpm drives were more in style so I guess that is some excuse. I am using WD red drives in mine so cooling them is not really a prime concern.


Nice, I'm about to switch my noisy Seagate for a couple of WD Reds around the house, a few on my server, few on NAS and two in my Stryker. Are they loud, that's my primary concern? Do they "click" or whine, like a mosquito?


----------



## Tetsujin100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Nice, I'm about to switch my noisy Seagate for a couple of WD Reds around the house, a few on my server, few on NAS and two in my Stryker. Are they loud, that's my primary concern? Do they "click" or whine, like a mosquito?


They have treated me well so far. I have a 3TB and a 6TB I have been using for a while and they are solid and good temps. It all depends on how silent your rig is, since mine isnt completely inaudible I cant say but I have never heard anything from them I wouldn't expect from a working drive.

Do you have your NAS in a raid setup or JBOD?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> I guess I've always been an Intel fanboy. I never do extreme overclocking, but have dabbled. So I guess I'm not too worried about temps ?


Im just asking since intel has made a statement to not overclock the 7700k(crazy right?) because it has temperature spiking issues. I dont know if they have resolved it though so just a heads up.


----------



## PhantomLlama

Guess we'll have to see what happens haha... I'll start off with factory speeds and see what happens under load. If not, I guess I can always return it... Fingers crossed


----------



## Tetsujin100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> Guess we'll have to see what happens haha... I'll start off with factory speeds and see what happens under load. If not, I guess I can always return it... Fingers crossed


Cool temps, low voltages, and many GHz be with you.


----------



## AtomicWrinkles

I've been looking through the forums and can't seem to find anything on this, but I am looking to use the fan controller in the case, to control my Thermaltake Riing fans, instead of the terrible fan controller they come with. I was curious if anyone has done this or can point me into the right direction at all.

Anyone able to help?


----------



## JKuhn

Welcome to OCN and the Trooper/Stryker club.









I'll do a bit of research, but be warned that most fans don't play along nicely with the Stryker's contoller. And in some cases the incompatibilities can cause permanent damage.

EDIT: Since you already have them, can you perhaps post some pictures of the connectors? I'll keep looking if I can find proper info, but so far it doesn't look easy to find.

ANOTHER EDIT: I found some pictures, so you can disregard that part. But do you know how the leds are controlled? I suspect it's some kind of idiotic idea where you can't even plug it into a PWM port on your motherboard (and definitely not the Stryker's controller).


----------



## AtomicWrinkles

Hey, thanks for the welcome man.

Yes, they are PWM, but they are weird 5 pin connectors, for the varying led colors possibly. But, I only want them to stay at a stationary color, and since the middle button on the case is a ON/OFF for the LED's on the stock case fans, it seems possible to just have that as the button for the mode/color switching on the Riings.

I know a little about soldering and wiring, but I don't know much about circuit board architecture, so I'm hoping I can just mess with the connectors from the controller on the case, and the fans.


----------



## JKuhn

Personally I wouldn't take that risk. Too much that can go wrong.

The Stryker's LED controller is a switched power supply, but we don't know how the Riing fans work, so there's a very real risk. And if you get it wrong you'll probably blow the controller and/or fan leds. This was quite a problem with another fan (can't remember the name now), people cut the led wires and connected them to the Stryker controllers, frying the controllers in the process (the led wires were meant to connedcts to a simple switch, and then sent power back into the powered controller).


----------



## Ne1ld0

I'm BACK! Been a while, email said I had 250 unread posts on this forum, LoL.

So after reading 35 to 40 pages of posts on here, I've noticed 3 things:

1. Lots of awesome new builds with pictures! I like seeing pictures of cool mods.









2. Some people asking if we still like our cases 5 years later. Answer is No, I've never liked my Stryker case....I've always Loved it!
Have you seen these new models of cases lately? Most of them are very functional / modular like the Mastercase series, but they all suffer in one area: they look like dog ****. They are just boring to look at and I think my Stryker case is far from boring with its very simple modifications. Cooler Master really dropped the ball in this regard, especially with the Mastercase series. Only decent Mastercase I've seen is the Tron build and it took a lot of modifying to make it look good. Also, I think Cooler Master completely ended the whole CM Storm series if I recall correctly. The CM Storm website no longer is functioning and I believe they changed CM Storm's Facebook page's name as well.

3. I am getting old and lazy. I have all these computer parts laying around and not gotten any more mods done. I keep telling myself to hold off till I get all the parts I need to completely finish my build, but when are we ever truly finished? I'm getting lazy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProRules*
> 
> Water cooling Storm Stryker at it's finest:




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*


Nice! I like everything except for your cable / hose management. In my opinion....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> I think you should add more radiators.


Agreed. Look at that empty space on the bottom in front of the PSU...it looks lonely over there.


----------



## JKuhn

Well, well, look who's back.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> I'm BACK! Been a while, email said I had 250 unread posts on this forum, LoL.
> 
> So after reading 35 to 40 pages of posts on here, I've noticed 3 things:
> 
> 1. Lots of awesome new builds with pictures! I like seeing pictures of cool mods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Some people asking if we still like our cases 5 years later. Answer is No, I've never liked my Stryker case....I've always Loved it!
> Have you seen these new models of cases lately? Most of them are very functional / modular like the Mastercase series, but they all suffer in one area: they look like dog ****. They are just boring to look at and I think my Stryker case is far from boring with its very simple modifications. Cooler Master really dropped the ball in this regard, especially with the Mastercase series. Only decent Mastercase I've seen is the Tron build and it took a lot of modifying to make it look good. *Also, I think Cooler Master completely ended the whole CM Storm series if I recall correctly. The CM Storm website no longer is functioning and I believe they changed CM Storm's Facebook page's name as well*.
> 
> 3. I am getting old and lazy. I have all these computer parts laying around and not gotten any more mods done. I keep telling myself to hold off till I get all the parts I need to completely finish my build, but when are we ever truly finished? I'm getting lazy.
> 
> Nice! I like everything except for your cable / hose management. In my opinion....
> 
> Agreed. Look at that empty space on the bottom in front of the PSU...it looks lonely over there.


I can't say for certain about the rest, but you're right about the Facebook page. It's now "Cooler Master Gaming Experience".


----------



## PhantomLlama

After 5 years with my Trooper... It's still awesome. While some of my friends think it's just too massive, it really has the perfect dimensions for the computer hardware I use.

That said, I just tore everything out of it last night...and I feel like I have committed a horrible sin- the dust is atrocious! It really speaks volumes about the negative effects of...erm...negative pressure. This is something I'll be addressing today when I get home and start cleaning it and putting all the new components in. Since I have the older case, I have the vents on the side I can mount intakes (think this is what I'm going to have to do. Then rotate the front bays around to operate as intakes as well, and figure out cable management for the new orientation. I can mount fans on the bottom of the case too, but I just don't know how much effect they'll actually have.

Forgive me, forgive me!


----------



## dicom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> 2. Some people asking if we still like our cases 5 years later. Answer is No, I've never liked my Stryker case....I've always Loved it!
> Have you seen these new models of cases lately? Most of them are very functional / modular like the Mastercase series, but they all suffer in one area: they look like dog ****. They are just boring to look at and I think my Stryker case is far from boring with its very simple modifications


I agree with you 100%
New cooler master cases are more modular, that's true, but the design.... for me CM Stryker/Trooper are exceptional.
It would be very nice if we can to see in future Stryker 2 case with new design.


----------



## PhantomLlama

Side note... I forgot how obnoxious cable management can be, especially when you turn the bay fans to the front (decided that was the way to go this time). Good news- I'm got a post "beep" when i turned it on last night!







Now I just have to keep running cables and tying them down....


----------



## PhantomLlama

Well, I got it all together last night. Now for the software install....happy happy joy bliss..

Here are some underwhelming pictures of the interior. I was relatively proud of cable management this time around, though, as you can see it's still a little messy due to rotating the bays to act as intakes... Also... I'm not really sure what to do with that GPU power cable, given the enormity of the R9 390x card. Any recommendations on this?

Once I get drivers installed and all, I think I'll learn about the whole RGB bit on the motherboard, though I have to admit I haven't been too concerned with internal aesthetics in years, given my Trooper doesn't have a see-through side panel. I might have to change that, be it buying a new panel or actually cutting it up some like some of the old members on the thread...

That said, I'm really excited for this build and to see what I do with it. Maybe lighting IS in the future... I just wish I still had the back expansion slot covers still.. I always throw stuff like that out!

If I'm not spending money on my Jeep, I spend it on the computer lol


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> Well, I got it all together last night. Now for the software install....happy happy joy bliss..
> 
> Here are some underwhelming pictures of the interior. I was relatively proud of cable management this time around, though, as you can see it's still a little messy due to rotating the bays to act as intakes... Also... I'm not really sure what to do with that GPU power cable, given the enormity of the R9 390x card. Any recommendations on this?
> 
> Once I get drivers installed and all, I think I'll learn about the whole RGB bit on the motherboard, though I have to admit I haven't been too concerned with internal aesthetics in years, given my Trooper doesn't have a see-through side panel. I might have to change that, be it buying a new panel or actually cutting it up some like some of the old members on the thread...
> 
> That said, I'm really excited for this build and to see what I do with it. Maybe lighting IS in the future... I just wish I still had the back expansion slot covers still.. I always throw stuff like that out!
> 
> If I'm not *spending money on my Jeep*, I spend it on the computer lol


Just don't drive it through water. You don't want water in the diff...

Also, I know what that's like, as I'm into fixing and daily driving old cars. There's always something that needs to be done.

Getting back on topic, cable management is not something you can get perfect the first time. It takes patience, practice and a lot of trial-and-error. But if you do put the time in, the results can be amazing. You haven't done bad at all, actually. My suggestions are to next time run those IO cables under/behind the motherboard, and for the GPU power cable I'd have it go through the bottom grommet (by the PSU, and two sleeved (and possibly stitched?) extensions back out just under the end of the PSU. That should be the easiest way to tidy that cable up. For the drive bays, don't be afraid to use cable ties and those little cables that always hold new power cables when you buy something. You can put a cable tie in somewhere and pull the cable into the bay, thereby getting it out of sight.


----------



## PhantomLlama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Just don't drive it through water. You don't want water in the diff...


Oh... Whoops.... This thing goes everywhere.



Here's the backside of it. Again, it's far better than my last build. And I have a couple more goodies coming next week so I'll have the case opened up again.


----------



## JKuhn

The problem is that Jeep puts breather holes in their diffs, and sometimes water can get in. If that happens, you need to change the diff fluid immediately, or face an expensive repair bill in a couple months.

And that's nowhere near as messy as the backside of my computer.


----------



## PhantomLlama

Oh trust me, I know. I've replaced that connector way too many times. I've been lucky with my diff, though. I finally got tired of it and had a metal fitting made that is now sealed into the diff- thing isn't going anywhere!

Yeah, like I said, I was pretty proud of my cable management this time. I spent a good while running the cables. I'm going to take another look at things to try to get the board-side a little cleaner. but there's good airflow. It's alive!!!!!


----------



## ProRules

Hey peeps!
I just realized it might be possible to fit a-480 radiator up on the top?
What do you guys say, should i mod the hell out of the case and do it?
or 360 top should be enough..
Cooling : CPU, RAM, GPU and maybe MB. (i know ram and mb doesn't do much on wc but hell it looks good







)
Oh i will have also a 360 in the front i think, or two reservoirs instead of one?
Anyways its either 480 +360 front, 480 + 2 reservoirs, 360 top + 360 front with one res.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> Oh trust me, I know. I've replaced that connector way too many times. I've been lucky with my diff, though. I finally got tired of it and had a metal fitting made that is now sealed into the diff- thing isn't going anywhere!
> 
> Yeah, like I said, I was pretty proud of my cable management this time. I spent a good while running the cables. I'm going to take another look at things to try to get the board-side a little cleaner. but there's good airflow. It's alive!!!!!


Not sure if you have taken JKuhn's advise on running your I/O panel wires behind your motherboard, but I like doing that myself. Really helps clean up those little wires. Usually this requires unscrewing / removing the motherboard in order to route these wires behind it, but I personally love the result. Here's a couple pics of mine for reference:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Don't mind my GPU power cables as I know they need stitched or cable combed.


----------



## NorKris

I agree


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> Here's the backside of it. Again, it's far better than my last build. And I have a couple more goodies coming next week so I'll have the case opened up again.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yours still looks better than mine on the backside. With all my devices and custom lighting, mine looked so bad that I blocked off both side mesh panels because the lighting would shine through them making my jungle of wires very visible which I did not like. Very easy to block them off, I used the metal mesh to trace out a template onto a box (not cardboard) and instead of painting both cutouts black I used strips of black electrical tape to black them out. Now there's no more light and my jungle is hidden. Pics for reference:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Terrible picture quality on this first one, but you can see the light shine through side mesh panel on the bottom where I happen to have wires going down to my LED case feet and a couple of my strands of EL wire have connectors in this area too. The other "jungle" side was even worse of light shining through. Sorry no pics of other side though, it was / still is ugly but not visible now.

Here you can see my cutouts installed. Other side is blacked out with with electrical tape. Looks like I used an Old Spice box, lol. It was like thick, card stock type material.

Finished result is what I wanted and most people would never know unless I told them. Easy to remove if I ever change my mind.

Even in pitch black, no light shines through the side mesh panels.





I suck at organization, but I'm good at hiding stuff.


----------



## PhantomLlama

Looks great! My case is about undergo another makeover.

I've got some Cablemod LEDs coming to work with my Aura Sync. Planning on a couple cooler master RGB fans... And I bought an acrylic pane. I'll be cutting my side panel to put in a window above the vents. I can do this!!


----------



## PhantomLlama

In other news... Yeah, definitely didn't take the advice of putting the cables behind the motherboard. I don't think i'll be taking the board out anytime soon though, so I can live with it. Haha. I was able to run the GPU cable neatly and hide it away, so I'm happy with that!


----------



## masterX244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Yours still looks better than mine on the backside. With all my devices and custom lighting, mine looked so bad that I blocked off both side mesh panels because the lighting would shine through them making my jungle of wires very visible which I did not like. Very easy to block them off, I used the metal mesh to trace out a template onto a box (not cardboard) and instead of painting both cutouts black I used strips of black electrical tape to black them out. Now there's no more light and my jungle is hidden. Pics for reference:
> 
> 
> 
> --SNIP-- other pics removed
> 
> I suck at organization, but I'm good at hiding stuff.


Where did you get the decepticon logo from btw?


----------



## PhantomLlama

I would probably check eBay or somewhere like that.

So here's my window project thus far. About to put the acrylic panel on- wish me luck! Oh yeah, I don't have a rubber liner yet but I'll pick some of that up tomorrow. Should be easy enough


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masterX244*
> 
> Where did you get the decepticon logo from btw?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Old picture, but you can see the Decticon logo pretty good for size reference.




Good thing I listed it in my rig list that is clickable in my signature because I forgot where. I got two big black ones on Amazon for $18. They come in different sizes too, but I like them big and black. Oh, one more thing, the ones I have are fairly flat meaning not much depth, a little depth. I have seen chrome ones that are way thick, lots of depth. I personally not like those as much. You might find them cheaper now days. Try looking around here for starters:
https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C9BKJA_enUS747US747&hl=en-US&q=black+aluminum+decepticon+emblems&spell=1&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjK5cTVmLXVAhVk5YMKHZ3nBL4QvwUIGSgA&biw=1024&bih=653


----------



## PhantomLlama

You know... When the Stryker first came out, I have to admit I was rather skeptical. Maybe it was a slight jealousy that the Trooper now had a "twin" or a rival, who knows...Or maybe that the rival came with the window pane that some of us wanted with the Trooper.... Regardless, I have to say it really has grown on me. Now...not to the point that I'm ready to trade in, but...lots of respect.

I have an update! Aside from needing to add a rubber lining around the pane and maybe a little touch-up paint, it's done! I think it turned out really well given this is officially my first case mod. Nothing like jumping right in, eh?

An added bonus: it pane doesn't reveal the lower half of the case where it's a little less beautiful.

Now to start planning out the RGB network.Definitely getting some fans for the front and then one for the rear exhaust. And another led strip or two. Oh no...I'm addicted again!

Let me know what you think!


----------



## Ne1ld0

Looks awesome!








WARNING: Getting addicted to lighting like adding RGB LEDs may cause side-effects that include adding EL wire, tape, and panels to your case and components like I did, Citizen Joe did, and Gillen did. Props to those guys for inspiring me. Love my sound controlled power inverter! Green EL wire is banging to my beats.


----------



## PhantomLlama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne1ld0*
> 
> Looks awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WARNING: Getting addicted to lighting like adding RGB LEDs may cause side-effects that include adding EL wire, tape, and panels to your case and components like I did, Citizen Joe did, and Gillen did. Props to those guys for inspiring me. Love my sound controlled power inverter! Green EL wire is banging to my beats.


Yeah... I'm realizing I've opened Pandora's box. I have an RGB hub box and a 120mm CM fan coming to start laying the ground work for my Aura powered lighting.

Not to mention I'm also being influenced by my ADD and looking into already ripping my processor out to redo the thermal paste (I know the 7700k runs hot and has very brief spikes but I seem to be running a little warmer than others with similar hardware). I used generic paste and am switching it up for Arctic Cool MX4.

My wife is going to kill me lol


----------



## trooper1234

Hello,
First build coming up. I've googled and searched these forums for answers however being that I am new to assembling a pc the answers I've found don't clarify much for me. If anyone could give me an answer it would be helpful since I am still within the return period for the storm trooper windowed case.

I will be assembling this pc with the requirement of placing a kraken x 62 on the top (inside) of the case. Will this be possible in the storm trooper?

I didn't know this case was so old and I figured a full tower would be safe bet to fit anything I wanted, but I've read that tech has changed and that this case may not be suited for more recent tech such as the x62. Even less so than even some modern mid tower cases which is surprising.

Would a case such as the master maker 5 be better for an atx water cooled build than the full tower trooper?

I really like the trooper, it's size and exterior design is much better than a 760t or 780t but I would prefer a tempered side panel. Preferably on the trooper but I know that hasn't happened.


----------



## Mega Man

should be fine .but it depends on rad thickness and mobo...

welcome as well !


----------



## ProRules

Its official, i will be fitting a 480mm rad in the top of the stryker case!


----------



## PhantomLlama

Awesome, man! Post some build pics when you start!


----------



## ProRules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> Awesome, man! Post some build pics when you start!


Will do!
I'll make a video prob of the last finish, also i'll be adding 240mm rad in the center to the right, where the drive cages 2 120mm fans originaly were.


----------



## PhantomLlama

Still doing some upgrading...and waiting impatiently for parts to arrive from Newegg... I have two more RGB fans coming that I'll put as front intakes...moving my two noctuas to the side panel intakes, then moving one of those to the bottom of the case. I am currently using a horribly loud fan I have to run at 40% just to keep the noise level down. It literally drowns out everything.

I gotta say....watching all my YouTube channels and perusing the forums here....a custom loop is looking more and more enticing. Alas, I'm stuck upgrading everything else (Monitors, desk, etc...)


----------



## Frugal

Is it possible to manage the HDD/SSDs from the front?
The idea would be to turn around the cages and have the fans on the inside (and turn the fans as well) working as intakes.


----------



## JKuhn

I'm not sure. I think it'll work that way, provided the cables are long enough.

I can't help but wonder though, why are you here? Do you also have a Trooper/Stryker, or are you curious?


----------



## Frugal

I'm considering a long GPU for my next (looooong awaited) build.
The Trooper/Stryker has 322mm clearance.


----------



## JKuhn

So you want to buy one of the two?


----------



## Frugal

It's on the table.


----------



## trooper12345678

Hey ive got the trooper windowed and a kraken x62 but the mounting screws wont allow me to slide the top dust filter back on anyone find a fix for this? From what ive researched the screws might be unc6 32 5mm but i cant find them anywhere the only result from google is a set of screws that look to have an even bigger hexagonal shaped head area. The mounting screws for the 200mm fans dont fit the kraken 62 for some reason. And i have since lost those screws.


----------



## PhantomLlama

Sounds like you're just going to have to either find some screws that will work (try a local hardware store?) or perhaps retap the Kraken (shouldn't be TOO risky). That or somehow figure out how to mod the dust cover to make it work.

Good luck!!

To Frugal: I seem to recall someone YEARS and years ago...and I mean in the early pages of this thread doing that. They weren't too impressed by it so they just went with the standard layout.


----------



## dicom

Stryker (White Storm mod) now goes to rigid tubing







Few pics:


----------



## JKuhn




----------



## dicom

Glad that you like it


----------



## JKuhn

How can I not like it?


----------



## PhantomLlama

That, sir, is a thing of beauty!

You're making me question my AIO lol


----------



## dicom

Thank you guys. I really do my best.


----------



## JKuhn

And it shows.


----------



## Frugal

In post #792 there's this pic



which looks like what I was looking for,
but in post #794 the user says:
Quote:


> My next idea is to bend the cage tabs in so they can be removed from the front


and I don't exactly know what he means... what tabs? The ones on the trays? They go out of the case and don't allow the front mesh covers to fit back?

Could someone with the tower be so kind and confirm if we can rotate the cages that way and have enough space to wire cables and to access the disks from the front _and_ fit the mesh covers back?


----------



## JKuhn

Looking at the pictures, he meant the tabs that prevent you from removing the entire HDD cage from the front. The trays themselves are fine.

I'm afraid I can't check about the mesh covers though. But if you relly have to, can't you just make new mounting holes and put the cages in a bit to the back?


----------



## Frugal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Looking at the pictures, he meant the tabs that prevent you from removing the entire HDD cage from the front


Ha, yes, it should be that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> I'm afraid I can't check about the mesh covers though


I'll wait from someone who can, thanks all the same.


----------



## ProRules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dicom*
> 
> Stryker (White Storm mod) now goes to rigid tubing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Few pics:


Very nice i love it man!
But please do fix the gpu hardline tubing, its obviously too long , should shorten it a bit, otherwise wonderful build.


----------



## ProRules

Cute case realy ^^




Wish my water cooling parts will come asap, realy excited for the 480mm top rad mount, would be a very tight fit, case has about 52cm of length inside from back to front (from the inside), rad is 51.7cm ^^


----------



## buffalofloyd

Was looking into possibly getting into a CM Trooper case and Threadripper build. Not sure what type of motherboard just yet but has anyone been able to squeeze the Asus Zenith Extreme E-ATX into one of these, or the CM Stryker?


----------



## PhantomLlama

I believe this case complies with all motherboard form factors. I know it had mount holes for E-ATX.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> I believe this case complies with all motherboard form factors. I know it had mount holes for E-ATX.


The reason I ask is because the spec sheet lists ATX and XL-ATX and not E-ATX. A quick Google search provided a little bit of information but nothing concrete, some say it should fit and some say it wouldn't... go figure. I decided I'd go straight to the source and see if any of you guys and gals had tried a E-ATX in these. Until today I didn't even know XL-ATX was a thing and it is apparently different than E-ATX, it's either longer or wider than E-ATX, I can't remember. I currently have a HAF932 that's about 10 years old and it fits an E-ATX inside and I was really surprised to see the Trooper and Stryker do not list this size. http://www.coolermaster.com/case/full-tower/trooper/


----------



## PhantomLlama

Let me check my manual when I get home for ya sir.


----------



## PhantomLlama

Alright, so.... E-ATX is a wider board, whereas XL-ATX is longer. The case supports XL-ATX.

Now with that said, the outer-most mounts are for the ATX board. It has mounts below for the XL. So, on an extended board...I'd wager to say the holes that exist would line up with the board, but your outer most holes on the board would not have anything to screw into.

Could you make it work? I'm sure you could. Is it designed for E-ATX? Sadly, no.

Hope that helps!


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> Alright, so.... E-ATX is a wider board, whereas XL-ATX is longer. The case supports XL-ATX.
> 
> Now with that said, the outer-most mounts are for the ATX board. It has mounts below for the XL. So, on an extended board...I'd wager to say the holes that exist would line up with the board, but your outer most holes on the board would not have anything to screw into.
> 
> Could you make it work? I'm sure you could. Is it designed for E-ATX? Sadly, no.
> 
> Hope that helps!


I really appreciate you checking this out for me. It's unfortunate and surprising this doesn't officially support E-ATX. I don't buy motherboards often but I had never heard of or seen an XL-ATX board. Oh well, if I decide to go Threadripper maybe I'll take a chance with an E-ATX board or just just be safe and go ATX. Cheers


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> Alright, so.... E-ATX is a wider board, whereas XL-ATX is longer. The case supports XL-ATX.
> 
> Now with that said, the outer-most mounts are for the ATX board. It has mounts below for the XL. So, on an extended board...I'd wager to say the holes that exist would line up with the board, but your outer most holes on the board would not have anything to screw into.
> 
> Could you make it work? I'm sure you could. Is it designed for E-ATX? Sadly, no.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> 
> 
> I really appreciate you checking this out for me. It's unfortunate and surprising this doesn't officially support E-ATX. I don't buy motherboards often but I had never heard of or seen an XL-ATX board. Oh well, if I decide to go Threadripper maybe I'll take a chance with an E-ATX board or just just be safe and go ATX. Cheers
Click to expand...

@buffalofloyd i have yet to see any modern *consumer* boards support true EATX

ALL of asus's current flagship boards are "eatx" meaning they will hang over the left side of the motherboard mounts about an inch more.

eatx is all but dead esp in consumer standards and asus is far from it. the wire grommets are partially blocked but imo not a bit deat, more then enough room to get my wires through, ill see if i have any pics. as a matter of fact i do, ill edit it in in a min from my phone my wifes build features a CHVZ which is the same

sorry i lied it is not eatx, it is a normal one, however the RIVBE is eatx and i know ofr a fact it only hangs over the grommet about an inch or so


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> @buffalofloyd i have yet to see any modern *consumer* boards support true EATX
> 
> ALL of asus's current flagship boards are "eatx" meaning they will hang over the left side of the motherboard mounts about an inch more.
> 
> eatx is all but dead esp in consumer standards and asus is far from it. the wire grommets are partially blocked but imo not a bit deat, more then enough room to get my wires through, ill see if i have any pics. as a matter of fact i do, ill edit it in in a min from my phone my wifes build features a CHVZ which is the same
> 
> sorry i lied it is not eatx, it is a normal one, however the RIVBE is eatx and i know ofr a fact it only hangs over the grommet about an inch or so


Well, this is all pretty new to me. I've only built one system for myself, the one in my signature, and it's the one I'm still using to this day. I've built plenty of others for friends and family but those were all standard ATX boards. I appreciate you chiming in on this. I think I'm probably gonna end up sticking to a standard ATX board and just stay away from E-ATX all together.

I didn't mean to derail the thread at all but I really like the look of the Trooper and Stryker and the ability to house a good number of HDD's, of which I have about 8 or 9. The HAF 932 has been a great case but doesn't have any USB3.0 connections for the front, plus I like shiny new things lol.


----------



## Mega Man

truthfully, dont.

asus is the cream of the crop usually.

and i love their boards, almost use them exclusively, there are other brands. but nothing better then the asus ones ....

i would get that board in a heart beat, i will. but i am broke atm lol

heres a pic with an example of asus eatx



if you click the pic then click original you can see the original res or you can middle click the pic or click the pic with "open with new tab/window"


----------



## dicom

Thank you very much ProRules. I am very glad that you like build.
I will fix issue with gpu tube.


----------



## ProRules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dicom*
> 
> Thank you very much ProRules. I am very glad that you like build.
> I will fix issue with gpu tube.


Yeah sure man, you've done a great job, looks pretty professional, you deserve some good feedback.
I also dig the tubing from the pump to the first radiator down at the bottom. and finally someone who goes GPU first when its better for the build, i don't understand why people always have to go CPU first, doesn't realy make much difference if any at all, the gpu is also not less important than the cpu.
If its better for the build and rads location to go gpu first, then gpu first it is.
I'd like to see some photos of the bottom rad/psu shroud if possible


----------



## dicom

One more time, thanks for feedback.
It took me a lot to finish as i planed.

For me in this situation, i think that is better that pipe goes first to rad, than to gpu, another rad and cpu.
If i try to make different, i think that would be ugly and more and less performance.

I attached few images to see bottom:





As you can see, i bought 2x haf x psu cover and painted in white:

http://www.cmstore.eu/spare-parts/haf-x-psu-cover/

At the bottom i put EK PE 240 radiator in push&pull configuration. I used Corsair Ml120 fans, which is extremely silent.
So at the bottom, first goes two fans, than radiator and again two fans.

Also i need to mod hdd cage in addition to put four fans.

In front view, i also modded bottom and put six fan controller, see image:


----------



## ProRules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dicom*
> 
> One more time, thanks for feedback.
> It took me a lot to finish as i planed.
> 
> For me in this situation, i think that is better that pipe goes first to rad, than to gpu, another rad and cpu.
> If i try to make different, i think that would be ugly and more and less performance.
> 
> I attached few images to see bottom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, i bought 2x haf x psu cover and painted in white:
> 
> http://www.cmstore.eu/spare-parts/haf-x-psu-cover/
> 
> At the bottom i put EK PE 240 radiator in push&pull configuration. I used Corsair Ml120 fans, which is extremely silent.
> So at the bottom, first goes two fans, than radiator and again two fans.
> 
> Also i need to mod hdd cage in addition to put four fans.
> 
> In front view, i also modded bottom and put six fan controller, see image:


Oh well in your case indeed its better to go rad>gpu>rad>cpu>res>pump
Looks great, but i have to ask, how good those speakers are?
I've been wondering for a while, have seen plenty of people using these.


----------



## dicom

I have it for 4 years, and they are excellent.
Amazing sound.

You will not regret if you decide to buy.


----------



## ProRules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dicom*
> 
> I have it for 4 years, and they are excellent.
> Amazing sound.
> 
> You will not regret if you decide to buy.


Oh well just looks like a cheap sounding speaker, plastic etc.. but i have to change my speakers soon so i might actually get some of these if you say the sound is on point ^^


----------



## JKuhn

Just keep in mind, that while the sound may be good for such speakers, you'll never get truly good SQ out of such small drivers.

So if you're fine with such small drivers (and a sub that will _probably_ not go very far down), go ahead. But personally I'll never buy small speakers again (even though I don't like loud volume).



This is a very old picture, but I still use those speakers.


----------



## ProRules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Just keep in mind, that while the sound may be good for such speakers, you'll never get truly good SQ out of such small drivers.
> 
> So if you're fine with such small drivers (and a sub that will _probably_ not go very far down), go ahead. But personally I'll never buy small speakers again (even though I don't like loud volume).
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very old picture, but I still use those speakers.


Was just about to say that you could turn this room into an amazing place, but you said its an old pic.
Anyways i do get what your'e saying, i have currently microlab solo 7c, they are old tho (7 years old) and got some small glitches here and there from time to time).

Anyone knows any EU shops that sell Phanteks Glacier chrome 1080 ti blocks?


----------



## JKuhn

It's still the same room, and almost the same as in the picture. The table cloth (dirt magnet) is gone though, new (well, old by now) chair, as well as a few other minor differences.

Just keep in mind this is my parents' house, so I can't really do much if that's what you mean.

EDIT: I'm pretty sure I had Microlab headphones before my Sennheisers. Great sound for the price, but terrible build quality. They broke the first time they went on my head...


----------



## ProRules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> It's still the same room, and almost the same as in the picture. The table cloth (dirt magnet) is gone though, new (well, old by now) chair, as well as a few other minor differences.
> 
> Just keep in mind this is my parents' house, so I can't really do much if that's what you mean.
> 
> EDIT: I'm pretty sure I had Microlab headphones before my Sennheisers. Great sound for the price, but terrible build quality. They broke the first time they went on my head...


Didn't even know that microlab make headphones lol.
The speakers i have are great, they still work its just the amp sometimes going bad when you turn them on, so i figured i should just leave them on 24/7 and when not in use put it on standby mode.
Works like a charm.
Btw what do you guys think of this block for a gpu?:


----------



## Dry Bonez

Im curious to know something my fellow strykers. Who here is honestly tired of there side panel? I for one love my case to death. Although i do hate the side panel and wish it was a full side window. Is it possible to buy another side panel from a smiliar case with a big window and put it on this one?


----------



## PhantomLlama

Just do what I did- take a dremel to it









Granted I have a Trooper from before they made the side panel window, but the theory is the same.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> Im curious to know something my fellow strykers. Who here is honestly tired of there side panel? I for one love my case to death. Although i do hate the side panel and wish it was a full side window. Is it possible to buy another side panel from a smiliar case with a big window and put it on this one?


I still love it.

But, as PhantomLlama said, a Dremel is your best friend there. Just remember to measure twice, and cut once.


----------



## dicom

This is old pictures of my WhiteStorm mod with old water cooling component, but i want to show you my side panel.
I bought 2mm of plexiglass, edges painted in white and "viola".

This is just idea what you can do very easy.


----------



## Strikeforce16m

Here is my case. I just recently replaced the fans and also got rid of something that's been bothering me since I first bought it. The SSD cage at the bottom of the case, I flipped it on its side and noticed there was screws holding it on and off it went. Also I replaced the feet with metal ones and all the black screws I could find with red ones.

I apologize for this post I don't normally post I just lurk


----------



## PhantomLlama

Why are you apologizing, man! Thanks for the post. Looks good! What all are you running in there? Let's see some more. don't be afraid of your cable management- we've seen it all ;-)


----------



## Dry Bonez

Just thought i share my rig with you guys.
Mobo:Gigabyte Z270X gaming 7
cpu: 7700k @4.8 1.32v paired with a swiftech h220x2 prestige
gpu: gigabyte aorus waterforce gtx 1080ti
psu:760w seasonic gold
3x nzxt rgb connected to the nzxt hue+ running 3 light strips, 2 inside the case and ran an extension cable towards the back reaching the top and the 3rd strip on the top mesh part to give it a fancy look.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strikeforce16m*
> 
> Here is my case. I just recently replaced the fans and also got rid of something that's been bothering me since I first bought it. The SSD cage at the bottom of the case, I flipped it on its side and noticed there was screws holding it on and off it went. Also I replaced the feet with metal ones and all the black screws I could find with red ones.
> 
> *I apologize for this post I don't normally post I just lurk*


Welcome to OCN and the Trooper/Stryker club.









Think about it this way. If we all just lurk, who's going to post? So post away.

Dry Bonez: Looking good.


----------



## Strikeforce16m

This is my favorite pic of my new mods. Why? Well because I it looks like a furnace. And literally sometimes when I am behind my computer out of the corner of my eye I see that and I feel like I'm getting hot. If I actually put my hand against it its cool. I also got some of those red screws I put in. My cables are actually about to look better because I ordered custom sleeved ones. I also moved my sound card down and it helped with the cables. For the cables that connect to the motherboard from the tower and the upper fan, I put red zipties on them, it actually makes them stand out.


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strikeforce16m*
> 
> This is my favorite pic of my new mods. Why? Well because I it looks like a furnace. And literally sometimes when I am behind my computer out of the corner of my eye I see that and I feel like I'm getting hot. If I actually put my hand against it its cool. I also got some of those red screws I put in. My cables are actually about to look better because I ordered custom sleeved ones. I also moved my sound card down and it helped with the cables. For the cables that connect to the motherboard from the tower and the upper fan, I put red zipties on them, it actually makes them stand out.


looks good mate. Just take some time and work on cable management. Speaking of which, i honestly dont care what anyone says, but cable management imo is the most difficult thing to do when building a PC. I spend hours doing cable management and it still comes out soso, so dont feel bad if your cables are everywhere because it truly is its own headache.


----------



## JKuhn

I don't think anybody can argue on that.


----------



## Strikeforce16m

So here is my latest mod. I know it's kinda dark but now I have colored power cables.


----------



## trooper12345678

Hello,
Does anyone know of a us based company that will cnc or otherwise mod a side panel with a larger window for my trooper.
Thank you


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trooper12345678*
> 
> Hello,
> Does anyone know of a us based company that will cnc or otherwise mod a side panel with a larger window for my trooper.
> Thank you


dude, i have been searching for months,maybe a year now. A few posts back i basically mentioned how i hate the size of the window and wish it was a full size window. If this case had a full size window, it would be the best case ever. On a serious note though, please inform me if or when you find out of a possible solution! So yea, if anyone knows of a place, please let us know as im not by any means a handyman type so i cant really do a diy project on this


----------



## trooper12345678

Hey
So i think chilled pc will do it havent contacted them yet, but they are uk based and and i am looking for a us based company. They charge something called ex tax which doubles the price and i dont even know about the shipping cost yet. I dont want to have to ship them my panel either. If they could acquire the panel from coolermaster eu and then charge that, maybe i would consider using their service. Still looking for something in the US though. Let me know if you find anything.


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trooper12345678*
> 
> Hey
> So i think chilled pc will do it havent contacted them yet, but they are uk based and and i am looking for a us based company. They charge something called ex tax which doubles the price and i dont even know about the shipping cost yet. I dont want to have to ship them my panel either. If they could acquire the panel from coolermaster eu and then charge that, maybe i would consider using their service. Still looking for something in the US though. Let me know if you find anything.


At this point, ill pay whatever price for it becaue i am done trying to search


----------



## ProRules

Just received a new package!
Items for my next Stryker custom wc mod


----------



## xixou

4 way sli gtx 1070 (3 aio hybrid kit evga + 1 inno3d x3), h110 at the back for the 1950x threadripper AMD cpu.
I indeed did break the metal at the back to be able to pass the water pomp ^^


----------



## ProRules

Guess where this rad is going







))))




has anyone ever mounted 480 rad inside a stryker case before?


----------



## JKuhn

The largest I recall people doing was 360.


----------



## ProRules

Well its time to set the record.
*The upper area is about 52cm long of clearance - the radiator is 51.7cm long.
*Motherboard clearance is 5.5cm - radiator is 3cm thick, fans are 2.5cm thick together being just 5.5cm same as the clearance.


----------



## trooper12345678

Hi
Ive got a kraken x62 inside the trooper mounted to the top. fans first on the inside then radiator to case.

I had a buzzing noise from the top of the case when the fans were at 100 percent.

so i got new fans from nzxt , but its still buzzing with the fans at 100 percent.

I couldnt use the washers at the top of the case because the screws would stick out too high and the air filter would not slide in.

Could this buzzing be because of the missing washers? And if so how have you mounted a radiator to the top with screws and washers and kept the air filter?


----------



## ProRules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trooper12345678*
> 
> Hi
> Ive got a kraken x62 inside the trooper mounted to the top. fans first on the inside then radiator to case.
> 
> I had a buzzing noise from the top of the case when the fans were at 100 percent.
> 
> so i got new fans from nzxt , but its still buzzing with the fans at 100 percent.
> 
> I couldnt use the washers at the top of the case because the screws would stick out too high and the air filter would not slide in.
> 
> Could this buzzing be because of the missing washers? And if so how have you mounted a radiator to the top with screws and washers and kept the air filter?


Definitely could be the missing washers.
I recommend using some kind of rubber anti vibration washers or w/e that will help with it.


----------



## Ne1ld0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*


Love the the table cloth mod! I'm not a huge fan of it just hanging off the sides, but you don't have a pull-out keyboard tray either. Just a little table cloth management on the sides and it'd be perfect for me. So cleanly installed, I could eat off it!

I do think it might be time for a chair upgrade though. Maybe an old Mazda or BWM seat, that'd be awesome!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strikeforce16m*
> 
> 
> I apologize for this post I don't normally post I just lurk


No need to apologize, stalkers and PC pedophiles are welcome here.
BTW, I'm totally texting / calling that phone number that I believe says Horse.
Totally telling them, "Strikeforce16m, aka the Stalker, said that you would make me cookies."
Have a nice day!


----------



## JKuhn

That's an old picture, the filth magnet is no longer there. And I now have a high back chair.

And if you're trying to work this at an angle, no. You can't have my seats.


----------



## PhantomLlama

A bit late to the party on graphics cards...but I'm finally looking to upgrade my R9 390x in my case. I've been torn between forking out the insane money for a 1080TI or just going with a 1080....

Who am I kidding... I have several struggles. Part of me is saying wait for this rumored 1070TI and save a little cash... The other part of me is saying wait another several months and see what gets announced from NVidia...or AMD...(jokes).

Then the other part of me is saying, "How dare you! You have been an AMD/ATI and Sapphire graphics card fanboy all your life! How can you just turn away from them??" (because AMD is really letting me down lately...)

Just dropping a hello again to stay active haha...

Otherwise I have added more RGB to my case (because why not). Also saving up to build a new desk setup and all.

How's everyone doing?

Saw someone in my area selling their Stryker... I've tried multiple times to rescue it to turn it into a server...but girl won't get back to me


----------



## Mega Man

I have really been laughing about everyone declaring nvidia the winner.

They have for years, my fav example is 7970 "it sucked" but yet it traded blows (and usually won) for three of nvidia cards generations top cards.. what i see of the benchmarks are the same, it does well but doesn't beat the 1080ti but if history shows anything with amd cards they will continually get alot better with time, they have shown this generation to generation. While nvidia falls behind further and further


----------



## PhantomLlama

I guess I should amend my statement. Vega let me down. Nvidia is on top at the moment. But AMD will strike back. But I don't think in time for me haha


----------



## Mega Man

The gap isnt that big. In reviews i have seen


----------



## Strikeforce16m

Here are two new pics, one of the back, which actually looks pretty good now, and the new front with recent mods....im glad i flipped over my power supply. i didn't want to but after i did everything is so much easier!


----------



## dicom

Ok guys, again i update my WhiteStorm mod.

New things:

AMD Ryzen 3 1200
Gigabyte GA AX370 Gaming 5
16gb ddr4 Corsair 3000mhz CL16 1T

and of course new EK monoblock for Gigabyte motherboard.

Few pics:


----------



## PhantomLlama

Never ceases to amaze me how much room these have in them.


----------



## Mega Man

then you upgrade to bigger cases and wonder how you lived with so little space


----------



## majorboobage

Hello Troopers

I'm new here, and my fans are not spinning, i think that problem in molex







missing one pin


can someone take a photo of their molex

Thx!


----------



## JKuhn

Welcome.

That missing wire is not needed. It's just one of the two negative (ground) wires.

Are the fans properly connected to the controller?


----------



## majorboobage

Yep, and LED is working but very dim... strange -_-


----------



## ProRules

Hello


































More to come.


----------



## Fuzzion762

_
Hi, I'm Brazilian and would like to share my new CABINET / CASE with an installation of EL WIRE.
I will try to present the installation without damaging the originality of the case.
Thank you for your attention, GOOD EVENING!









BR_
oi sou brasileiro e gostaria de compartilhar meu novo GABINETE / CASE com uma instalação de EL WIRE.
vou tentar apresentar a instalcao sem danificar a originalidade do case.
obrigado pela atenção BOA NOITE!














































_


----------



## JKuhn

Welcome to OCN and the Trooper/Stryker club.









Not many people put EL wire on their cases, but it does look nice. Have you perhaps seen Ne1ld0's Stryker?

By the way, I'm not sure if it'll be a problem in normal threads if you provide a translation, but posting here in any language other than English is generally against the TOS, as it's harder to see if someone posts somethign that's not allowed (profanity, religion, etc). There is a non-English thread in the off-topic section (with rules of course), but that thread died some time ago.


----------



## tashcz

Anyone using dual-tower heatsinks here? I'm using a NH-D15, and I'm wondering what would be the best way to set the fans up. I'm using Arctic Cooling fans, got a couple of them and will buy more if needed. So far, 2x120mm on the front, 1x140mm as exhaust. What should I do with the top and is there a point of getting a 92mm fan on the unused PCI brackets to exhaust the GPU heat through there?


----------



## xixou

6 AIO in the CM stryker ^^


----------



## JKuhn

You just keep adding AIOs, don't you?

How many do you plan to shove in there?


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> 6 AIO in the CM stryker ^^
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So whats the story here? I feel like there's a d story behind this.
> 
> Specs?
> 
> What's the motivation for 5 GPUs?
> 
> Why AIOs?
> 
> Kinda looks like a bunch of snakes. Repped for craziness points and dedication.


----------



## xixou

It is full now ^^
I use it for gaming (1950x cpu) and mining (5 GTX 1070).


----------



## NorKris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> It is full now ^^
> I use it for gaming (1950x cpu) and mining (5 GTX 1070).


any chance for a prime95 + furmark temp test on this monster?


----------



## xixou

Would require another supply.
Note: I limit the power to 65% with msi afterburner.
I use a 1050W psu and will get a 1300W psu next month.
At 65% limit and all gpu's and cpu loaded, it takes 800W.


----------



## HardcoreWL

Holy crap...to each their own. Do you even make money mining?


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> It is full now ^^
> I use it for gaming (1950x cpu) and mining (5 GTX 1070).


I've got a similar setup. 1920x and 4 1080 TIs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> Would require another supply.
> Note: I limit the power to 65% with msi afterburner.
> I use a 1050W psu and will get a 1300W psu next month.
> At 65% limit and all gpu's and cpu loaded, it takes 800W.


You should try TI's. I can trip a 15A breaker under normal mining load if I let the cards run wild (and I do, EVGA 1600P2)


----------



## HardcoreWL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> I've got a similar setup. 1920x and 4 1080 TIs.
> You should try TI's. I can trip a 15A breaker under normal mining load if I let the cards run wild (and I do, EVGA 1600P2)


Now this is quite pretty!


----------



## xixou

^^

15A at 110V, right?
So I guess you ahve the EVGA 1600W PSU?

We use 230V over here ^^


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardcoreWL*
> 
> Now this is quite pretty!


The case has an ample backside too











Build log one of these days. I didn't take enough pictures while building it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> ^^
> 
> 15A at 110V, right?
> So I guess you ahve the EVGA 1600W PSU?
> 
> We use 230V over here ^^


Yeah, I'm lucky my power comes from the utility at 125V. I ran a 20A circuit for this machine and was prepared to do 220V, but I couldn't source a used 2200Va UPS and didn't want to spend a grand. Running this on a 15A circuit at 125V will trip a breaker

If I had 220, the Leadex platform comes in a 2000W unit which I would have found and used. It wouldve been epic.


----------



## xixou

Is there any discussions in your country about moving all equipments and installations to 230V?


----------



## Mega Man

No, Abe frankly never will happen. but all houses should (key word) have single phase 220/240/208/230 (here after called 220) depending on location and you can run a psu off of that, servers Do, some even 277/460. and all major psu people i have contacted (seasonic, xfx [seasonic], lepa [unknown who oem is anymore, been forever], superflower, can run off single phase, without a neutral.

Dryers (unless gas) are all 30-50a 220 circuits, acs can be 115 but generally are 220 30a ( central air, NOT minisplits )

Generally speaking (and with rare exception ) throughout the us,. Of course there are oddball 115 dryers and homes that are only 115v, but speaking of "%" of population it is very rare.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> Is there any discussions in your country about moving all equipments and installations to 230V?


We couldn't even go to the metric system









Most houses are two 115V feeds which can be wired as 230V with a ground if needed. Large appliances are 220V except some older ovens, which have a 220V circuit for the oven and a 115V circuit for the clock. While it's readily available to wire 230V circuits in the average house, only consumer electronics are safe to plug into those circuits.

In my case, I can't affordably source a sufficiently large 230V UPS, but there are tons of 115V units, so I wired my circuits for 115V 20A.

Going to 230V would require different appliances and outlets to stay compliant with e


----------



## Mega Man

Fyi, it isnt 2 115v = 220. It is single phase 220 one leg to ground=115.... [overly generalized]. And yes, There is a big differed C300


----------



## HardcoreWL

Sorry if this has already been asked, guys, but can you fit a 140mm rad in the rear of the CM Storm Trooper?


----------



## JKuhn

If the fan is between the rad and the case, I don't see why not. But I don't know if such a radiator will fit directly on the case.


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardcoreWL*
> 
> Sorry if this has already been asked, guys, but can you fit a 140mm rad in the rear of the CM Storm Trooper?




fan between case n rad. rad is ek xtc 140 around 55mm thick


----------



## HardcoreWL

Ok cool thanks! Now for just being nit-picky, can you attach a 140mm rad directly to the case or do you have to have the fan in between?


----------



## JKuhn

Looking at the stock fan in mine, probably not. I don't think there will be enough space for the side tanks.


----------



## winderic

i want to mod my non window storm trooper. anyone that have the side panel window modded can show me your side panel from inside? so i can see how u guys put the acrylic sheet and tape/bolt it? thanks


----------



## HardcoreWL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winderic*
> 
> i want to mod my non window storm trooper. anyone that have the side panel window modded can show me your side panel from inside? so i can see how u guys put the acrylic sheet and tape/bolt it? thanks


http://www.cmstore.eu/spare-parts/trooper-windowed-side-panel/


----------



## ProRules

Edited.
Removed - openning an official build log thread.


----------



## tashcz

Damn, 4 Vardars









That's the biggest complaint I got about the case. Without modding you gotta use the drive cages to hold the fans. Wonder why they did that...


----------



## ProRules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Damn, 4 Vardars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the biggest complaint I got about the case. Without modding you gotta use the drive cages to hold the fans. Wonder why they did that...


Actually Six








2 more for the 240mm side rad.
If you'd like some more pics, let me know.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProRules*
> 
> Actually Six
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 more for the 240mm side rad.
> If you'd like some more pics, let me know.


Damn... Sure, let's let people know Strykers aren't dead









I on the other hand, don't have enough space for such work in my apartment, and by the time I switch to custom loops who knows what may be out









How does the top look now? How did you mod the outside?


----------



## ProRules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Damn... Sure, let's let people know Strykers aren't dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I on the other hand, don't have enough space for such work in my apartment, and by the time I switch to custom loops who knows what may be out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does the top look now? How did you mod the outside?


Edited, openning an official thread for the build in OCN build logs.


----------



## ProRules

No posts at all?
Am i the last CM Stryker fan?


----------



## tashcz

We are all mostly set up the way we already are


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProRules*
> 
> No posts at all?
> Am i the last CM Stryker fan?


No. We're just not all actively working on our rigs.

Nowadays I just work on my rig if I need to. I currently have other things to spend my money on. But the Stryker is in my opinion still the best case out there.

EDIT: You should link to the log in your sig.


----------



## ProRules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> No. We're just not all actively working on our rigs.
> 
> Nowadays I just work on my rig if I need to. I currently have other things to spend my money on. But the Stryker is in my opinion still the best case out there.
> 
> EDIT: You should link to the log in your sig.


Oh well, its just that i've posted pics here, 24 hours later still no replies.
Anyways:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1644104/not-sponsored-xmodz-project-hexoblood


----------



## itzKnightSeven

Just want to share how I've done with my CM storm trooper case


----------



## ProRules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzKnightSeven*
> 
> Just want to share how I've done with my CM storm trooper case


Hello, Mr.Antifa








Anyways, Enjoyed the video a lot.
This radiator is insane, could easily cool a car.
But none the less, a high quality build, you obviously know what your'e doing!
Good to see that the CM Storm community is still alive ^^


----------



## itzKnightSeven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProRules*
> 
> Hello, Mr.Antifa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, Enjoyed the video a lot.
> This radiator is insane, could easily cool a car.
> But none the less, a high quality build, you obviously know what your'e doing!
> Good to see that the CM Storm community is still alive ^^


[email protected] Mr. Antifa. Thanks! I always thought Stormtrooper is a good case if you know how to play with it








Comparing with the current trend of tempered glass cases, this case has a better air flow than those cases. The only drawback is it looks a bit older than the rest. But performance is what matters to me


----------



## ProRules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzKnightSeven*
> 
> [email protected] Mr. Antifa. Thanks! I always thought Stormtrooper is a good case if you know how to play with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparing with the current trend of tempered glass cases, this case has a better air flow than those cases. The only drawback is it looks a bit older than the rest. But performance is what matters to me


Well, technically you could make any case look modern.
Look at this stryker:


----------



## itzKnightSeven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProRules*
> 
> Well, technically you could make any case look modern.
> Look at this stryker:


You're right but case modding is required


----------



## ProRules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzKnightSeven*
> 
> You're right but case modding is required


Thats all the fun!
taking an older case, and making it look futuristic is epic.
Check my build log btw ^^ (stryker)


----------



## TonyV43

Trooper update: Noctua NH-D15S Chromax makeover


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyV43*
> 
> Trooper update: Noctua NH-D15S Chromax makeover


WHERE to get the covers???


----------



## TonyV43

@tashcz

Check Amazon.. or Ebay...


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyV43*
> 
> @tashcz
> 
> Check Amazon.. or Ebay...


I did... but is it really 40-50$ for 2 pieces of plastic lol


----------



## TonyV43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> I did... but is it really 40-50$ for 2 pieces of plastic lol


Yep.. kinda pricey I know.. well it's up to you bro..


----------



## winderic

could anyone tell me how to mount third fan at the front? basically the very top front case. thanks


----------



## ProRules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winderic*
> 
> could anyone tell me how to mount third fan at the front? basically the very top front case. thanks


You have to either get a third hard drive cage from CM store.
Or you could try and mod it yourself.
There are no third fan connection holes, and infact the other two fans connect to the drive cages too, not the chasis itself.
I am not a hundred percent sure there are fittings for a third drive cage.
Might aswell get a 360mm grill and mod it to the front panel.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winderic*
> 
> could anyone tell me how to mount third fan at the front? basically the very top front case. thanks


Assuming you mean on the front, then it's as above (and yes, you can put a third drive cage in). If you mean on the top panel, that will require some modding.


----------



## ProRules

Well then, if you're by any chance from Israel, you can come to me and take those two drive cages for free, i have no use for them


----------



## tashcz

Easiest to get some L brackets, drill a few holes and make a mounting point. You can remove them any time


----------



## winderic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Assuming you mean on the front, then it's as above (and yes, you can put a third drive cage in). If you mean on the top panel, that will require some modding.


i did tried to find one HDD Cage in aus but no one selling and so expensive to ship from oversea. cant even find psu cover for hafx.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProRules*
> 
> Well then, if you're by any chance from Israel, you can come to me and take those two drive cages for free, i have no use for them


no, too bad.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProRules*
> 
> You have to either get a third hard drive cage from CM store.
> Or you could try and mod it yourself.
> There are no third fan connection holes, and infact the other two fans connect to the drive cages too, not the chasis itself.
> I am not a hundred percent sure there are fittings for a third drive cage.
> Might aswell get a 360mm grill and mod it to the front panel.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Easiest to get some L brackets, drill a few holes and make a mounting point. You can remove them any time


yeah, guess thats the only way to go. i just did a full window mod yesterday. so moved the second cage from side to front. thinking to put third fan on the front.


----------



## tashcz

Drive cage part of the case and fan mounting on the front is the worst thing about the case. I really wonder why there isn't a rail with holes to mount fans on instead of mounting them on the cages. Also rotating cages has no point in most uses since you got a damn big case that needs air and you sure aren't gonna pull enough air with less than 2 intakes. It had potential to be the best case on the world but they just threw some bad ideas during the design.


----------



## winderic

how i wish all CM accessories are interchangeable between different model. will be much easier to mod...


----------



## tashcz

Well some are, like PSU covers from HAF, but the thing is they're overpriced. And Stryker wasn't made to be a modular case but as-is. You get all you need in the box. I think it still has a bit of "old stuff" in it, seems like it's made for a bunch of 3.5" HDDs, not much airflow, CD ROM bays, etc... something that doesn't exist in most cases today. I mean, who builds a whole drive cage?







They're mostly plastic today.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> how i wish all CM accessories are interchangeable between different model. will be much easier to mod...


Then it wouldn't be modding would it.









But nah, I know what you mean, I wished I could've done something with my old Scout USB panel for example, and wanted to, but it was too much of a pain for me to do and have a good finish with, so I didn't. It's the little things.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Well some are, like PSU covers from HAF, but the thing is they're overpriced. And Stryker wasn't made to be a modular case but as-is. You get all you need in the box. I think it still has a bit of "old stuff" in it, *seems like it's made for a bunch of 3.5" HDDs, not much airflow, CD ROM bays, etc... something that doesn't exist in most cases today*. I mean, who builds a whole drive cage?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're mostly plastic today.


This is one of the many reasons I was longing for this case well before I actually got it, I don't want a server or anything but I have 20TB+ of storage (need to swap some for larger capacity) and populate all drive bays, and have a BR-Writer, so the future of cases actually worries me.









If it had more access holes for cabling (there's a small gap at the top next to the motherboard which I've crammed some stuff into, and also popped the fan connectors through the back-panel side of the cages lol) and other little things, that we all have ideas for. Like I've never used the hot-swap, though I thought about it to sort out an SSD I needed to get data from, but it'd be cool if I could mod a slot-load BR Drive there or something.

As much as I have looked at the new CM Master Case and the sexy new Cosmos, this beast has everything I actually need. Glass side panel and feet of the Cosmos? Yes please!
Modular-ness of the Master Case? Please please please.

I do wonder about the future of the Storm Series...


----------



## tashcz

As far as I know, they've put an end to the CM Storm series...


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy*
> 
> Then it wouldn't be modding would it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But nah, I know what you mean, I wished I could've done something with my old Scout USB panel for example, and wanted to, but it was too much of a pain for me to do and have a good finish with, so I didn't. It's the little things.
> This is one of the many reasons I was longing for this case well before I actually got it, I don't want a server or anything but I have 20TB+ of storage (need to swap some for larger capacity) and populate all drive bays, and have a BR-Writer, so the future of cases actually worries me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it had more access holes for cabling (there's a small gap at the top next to the motherboard which I've crammed some stuff into, and also popped the fan connectors through the back-panel side of the cages lol) and other little things, that we all have ideas for. Like I've never used the hot-swap, though I thought about it to sort out an SSD I needed to get data from, but it'd be cool if I could mod a slot-load BR Drive there or something.
> 
> As much as I have looked at the new CM Master Case and the sexy new Cosmos, this beast has everything I actually need. Glass side panel and feet of the Cosmos? Yes please!
> Modular-ness of the Master Case? Please please please.
> 
> I do wonder about the future of the Storm Series...


I see in that first quote you quoted me from an old post, and then changed it to what someone else said...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> As far as I know, they've put an end to the CM Storm series...


Correct. CM Storm no longer exists, on Facebook it's now Cooler Master Gaming Experience. I don't know if it's a sub-brand like CM Storm though.


----------



## Kheldar01

I am building a new PC for the first time in ten years, and as part of that build, I picked up a CM Trooper! This case is gorgeous, and I love how many options it has for customization! I'm a little confused by the fan connectors, though: I'm building on an ASUS PRIME Z270-A Mobo, and although the Mobo seems to have 5 connections for fans (2 CHA, 2 EXT, and one other I'm forgetting), the connectors on the mobo seem to be 4 male pins, whereas the 3 x 120mm and 1 x 200 mm fans in the CM case all have 2-3 pinn connectors. I think I saw a page earlier in this thread about fans, so I'll try and find it and hope that helps me!

Glad to have found this thread - I didn't realize this case had so many 'fans', though I'm not surprised.


----------



## ProRules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kheldar01*
> 
> I am building a new PC for the first time in ten years, and as part of that build, I picked up a CM Trooper! This case is gorgeous, and I love how many options it has for customization! I'm a little confused by the fan connectors, though: I'm building on an ASUS PRIME Z270-A Mobo, and although the Mobo seems to have 5 connections for fans (2 CHA, 2 EXT, and one other I'm forgetting), the connectors on the mobo seem to be 4 male pins, whereas the 3 x 120mm and 1 x 200 mm fans in the CM case all have 2-3 pinn connectors. I think I saw a page earlier in this thread about fans, so I'll try and find it and hope that helps me!
> 
> Glad to have found this thread - I didn't realize this case had so many 'fans', though I'm not surprised.


Hey,
The fans should connect to the "Control Panel" of the case, the upper front panel with buttons, has a lot of cables.
These fans should connect to there.
You have 2 front fans with 2 cables each, one goes to the power, the other one goes to the LED.
Then you have upper 200mm (don't remember but it might have white leds too).
And the back 140mm fan which also goes to the front panel (no leds as i recall).

So all those fans should be connected to the case control panel, which then connects to a Molex.
From the front case control panel, you can then control the fan speed, and leds on off switch.

Good luck, and post some pics









Hold on, if you have Storm trooper, i think there are no Leds (maybe red but i recall it not having any).
So just ignore the LEDs part, unless i am wrong here.


----------



## Kheldar01

so I'm not supposed to connect the rear, front or top fans to the Mobo directly at all, but rather to the front panel? I think they're already connected to the front panel, and the loose ends I have hanging in the case now are supposed to go to the mobo, though i can check when I get home tonight.


----------



## ProRules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kheldar01*
> 
> so I'm not supposed to connect the rear, front or top fans to the Mobo directly at all, but rather to the front panel? I think they're already connected to the front panel, and the loose ends I have hanging in the case now are supposed to go to the mobo, though i can check when I get home tonight.


Yep, just bring those from the back side of the case.
Front panel is awesome on this case realy


----------



## Kheldar01

so I'm home now, but I think there's a problem. I found that the fan power cables (x2) and LED cables (x3) are there, and so I connected them to the front panel connectors. All good. The brown cable for the top and rear fan, though....well, the rear fan has a 3 pin power connector that is currently connected to a split, male and female 4 pin molex connector, but near as I can tell, the rear fan is not connected to the top fan or front panel in any fashion. Second, the top fan cable has nowhere to go, far as I can tell. There are already cables coming from the front panel, there isn't any place to plug *into*. Third, there's a random 3 pin molex connector coming *from* the front panel with nowhere to go (the molex is actually a 4 pin, but one pin is missing). SO now I'm just confused.


----------



## ProRules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kheldar01*
> 
> so I'm home now, but I think there's a problem. I found that the fan power cables (x2) and LED cables (x3) are there, and so I connected them to the front panel connectors. All good. The brown cable for the top and rear fan, though....well, the rear fan has a 3 pin power connector that is currently connected to a split, male and female 4 pin molex connector, but near as I can tell, the rear fan is not connected to the top fan or front panel in any fashion. Second, the top fan cable has nowhere to go, far as I can tell. There are already cables coming from the front panel, there isn't any place to plug *into*. Third, there's a random 3 pin molex connector coming *from* the front panel with nowhere to go (the molex is actually a 4 pin, but one pin is missing). SO now I'm just confused.


As i recall, there should be 4 fan outlets from the Panel.
The Molex should connect to your power supply molex outlet.
At worst, you could always connect the fan to your motherboard, just try to find exactly how many fan outlets your panel has.
Its hard for me to tell because i've changed all the fans to static pressure for my radiators, and connected all to one pwm splitter which goes to psu.


----------



## Kheldar01

I *think* I managed to figure it out! I still have a single 3 pin LED connector that is homeless, but everything else found a place! I powered on the system for the first time this morning, and it seems to have passed its post successfully! I'll post pics when I'm home, though mine's nothing special: no mods or anything, just my first solo build, but I'm still happy (assuming I've not messed anything up!)




I haven't taken the plastic cover off the glass just yet, wanting to test a few things before I do that as a 'final' step. One question though: in the BIOS config, I can't see any readouts for the chassis fans. I know they're working because I can see them spinning and feel their exhaust, but I do know that at no point did any of the case fan cables from the front panel get connected to the Mobo. Does the trooper just not communicate with the mobo and not let me see RPMs and such?


----------



## WingZero30

Hi guys

How do I remove the front panel? There don't seem to be any tabs that can be pushed to remove the front panel.

Thanks


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WingZero30*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> How do I remove the front panel? There don't seem to be any tabs that can be pushed to remove the front panel.
> 
> Thanks


What do you consider as the front panel?


----------



## WingZero30

I mean the actual front bezel with 9 5.25" bays.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WingZero30*
> 
> I mean the actual front bezel with 9 5.25" bays.


Remove the mesh panels.
Remove two screws behind the CM Storm logo
Remove the drive cages and the removable plates.
Remove the top panel.
I can't remember, but I think there are screws on top. You might also need to remove the control panel to reach them.
If you removed everything you need to, the front panel will slide up and then come off. It should be fairly easy, so if it's stuck then look for anything that might still be keeping it in place.

EDIT: @Kheldar01 There's no communication between the case control panel and the motherboard. The only connections are the power and reset buttons and the HDD (and power? Can't remember) activity light(s).


----------



## Kheldar01

I think I may have goofed somehow when I installed the front fans...I can feel air coming _off_ of the front fans, and if they're drawing air inward, I shouldn't. I moved their orientation from the side panels to the front, but I didn't change anything about their wiring or anything else, so I assumed they were pre-positioned to draw air in.


----------



## JKuhn

Strange. If you look at one of the fans, you should see the "spokes" that hold it in position. Are they on the inside, or outside? That's the side where the fans blow.

Just to be entirely sure, you can hold some tissue paper in front to see if it's pushing or pulling.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Remove the mesh panels.
> Remove two screws behind the CM Storm logo
> Remove the drive cages and the removable plates.
> Remove the top panel.
> I can't remember, but I think there are screws on top. You might also need to remove the control panel to reach them.
> If you removed everything you need to, the front panel will slide up and then come off. It should be fairly easy, so if it's stuck then look for anything that might still be keeping it in place.
> 
> EDIT: @Kheldar01 There's no communication between the case control panel and the motherboard. The only connections are the power and reset buttons and the HDD (and power? Can't remember) activity light(s).


Ah, I still don't understand what's comming off? :/ The parts that are used for mounting the whole cage system?


----------



## JKuhn

From my understanding it's the part that the mesh covers clip onto. That's the only thing I can see being called the front panel (and as I have it that's what that panel is normally called on any case). So on a Stryker is't the white plastic with the black inlay.


----------



## ProRules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kheldar01*
> 
> I think I may have goofed somehow when I installed the front fans...I can feel air coming _off_ of the front fans, and if they're drawing air inward, I shouldn't. I moved their orientation from the side panels to the front, but I didn't change anything about their wiring or anything else, so I assumed they were pre-positioned to draw air in.


Now the fan takes air from your side, and blows it to the other side:


And now, the fan does foooooooooo on you


----------



## JKuhn

^This.


----------



## WingZero30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Remove the mesh panels.
> Remove two screws behind the CM Storm logo
> Remove the drive cages and the removable plates.
> Remove the top panel.
> I can't remember, but I think there are screws on top. You might also need to remove the control panel to reach them.
> If you removed everything you need to, the front panel will slide up and then come off. It should be fairly easy, so if it's stuck then look for anything that might still be keeping it in place.
> 
> EDIT:


Many Thanks JKuhn!!









Actually just need to remove the two screws behind the CM Storm Logo and two screws on the top after removing the top panel. Nothing else









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Ah, I still don't understand what's comming off? :/ The parts that are used for mounting the whole cage system?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> From my understanding it's the part that the mesh covers clip onto. That's the only thing I can see being called the front panel (and as I have it that's what that panel is normally called on any case). So on a Stryker is't the white plastic with the black inlay.


Yup this front panel I meant


----------



## JKuhn

Glad to hear you succeeded. Also, that's less work than I thought. But of course mine hasn't come off recently.


----------



## GenericDzy

Hello guys,
I'm still new to modding, how do you unscrew the screw for this case? The screw seems different than the other case that i handle.


----------



## JKuhn

Welcome to OCN and the Trooper/Stryker club.









What screw do you mean?

If you mean the thumb screws (like the ones holding the side panels on), they're tightened in the factory so just use a screwdriver the first time you take them out. After that, they're made so you can just use your fingers.


----------



## GenericDzy

Hello,
The screw that i mean are the one that are used in most of the part like in the pic


----------



## jonny27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GenericDzy*
> 
> Hello,
> The screw that i mean are the one that are used in most of the part like in the pic


That's because they're not screws, they're rivets. You need to drill them out, then apply new ones when reassembling.


----------



## JKuhn

as above.

The rivets are meant to be permanent, but they can be drilled out if you want to do modding (3mm drill bit into the hole). Why do you want to take them out?


----------



## Dry Bonez

OMG, it ONLY took them 5 years but they have finally done it guys!Behold the Storm Stryker and Storm Trooper SE, fresh out of CES '18. I have been on this thread here and there complaining about the side panel window being too small and outdated and i finally have my answer. I will be jumping to this Storm Stryker SE the day it comes out. Thoughts anyone?


----------



## stephenn82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WingZero30*
> 
> I mean the actual front bezel with 9 5.25" bays.


you mean the rubberized plastic bezel that all of the mesh driver covers fit into? There are plastic locking tabs that need to be pushed outwards inside the front of the case, three on each side...at least on my first gen Strorm Trooper anyways. They may have revised it.

If you mean the drive cage assortment, follow your guide.
http://www.coolermaster.com/xresserver01-DLFILE-P15073000071670-F160129000688cd.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> OMG, it ONLY took them 5 years but they have finally done it guys!Behold the Storm Stryker and Storm Trooper SE, fresh out of CES '18. I have been on this thread here and there complaining about the side panel window being too small and outdated and i finally have my answer. I will be jumping to this Storm Stryker SE the day it comes out. Thoughts anyone?


Will these side panels fit on existing cases? or is it a radical new design?


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenn82*
> 
> you mean the rubberized plastic bezel that all of the mesh driver covers fit into? There are plastic locking tabs that need to be pushed outwards inside the front of the case, three on each side...at least on my first gen Strorm Trooper anyways. They may have revised it.
> 
> If you mean the drive cage assortment, follow your guide.
> http://www.coolermaster.com/xresserver01-DLFILE-P15073000071670-F160129000688cd.html
> Will these side panels fit on existing cases? or is it a radical new design?


Thats a darn good question and a good option for those not wanting to shell out money and save time of rebuilding.... I dont see why it wont fit, as these are refreshes according to CM.


----------



## stephenn82

If that is the case (uuuuhhhh...perhaps pun intended?) I will order one for my Trooper. make the server look good! lol. Heck, I might swap kids PC into it instead...trash the little crappy boxes I have. No need for an HP 2150x case anymore lol.


----------



## tashcz

Are there any links to this as it doesn't seem real for me. The CM Storm is inexistent as far as I know.


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Are there any links to this as it doesn't seem real for me. The CM Storm is inexistent as far as I know.


https://www.techpowerup.com/240460/cooler-master-announces-a-plethora-of-new-cases


----------



## JKuhn

The question now is, will the SE be welcomed here, or will those who buy it get a new club?


----------



## tashcz

Question is, why was 5 years needed for CM to finally realize we need normal front fan mounting points instead of useless 90 deggree cage rotation...

As far as the club goes, the "Storm" will have to go since there's no CM Storm anymore.


----------



## JKuhn

I suppose so.


----------



## stephenn82

Wait....what are they changing with the case? Its not merelyna "twmpered glass side panel" uspgrade it seems.

*scrambles to find video and reviews on YT or forums*
Going to be interesting if the cage options are interchangeable as well.


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> The question now is, will the SE be welcomed here, or will those who buy it get a new club?


Why would there need to be a separate club??? We just update this with the newwer ones, its not a new entry case, its an upgraded case with the same naming scheme. But my opinion is we should welcome those new cases here.


----------



## tashcz

...and cry over things that we should have in the first place, such as front 360 rad placement


----------



## winderic

anyone have haf-x psu cover measurement that can provide me? trying to custom make one. thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## dicom

WhiteStorm V4 updated.

Finally make side panel as wanted. Now is glass instead of plexi.

Also changed all chrome fittings and extender (nickel) to black/white combination.
Ball valve changed from EK to Barrow in order to fit new design look.


----------



## dicom

winderic said:


> anyone have haf-x psu cover measurement that can provide me? trying to custom make one. thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


I have. Measurements are:

length: 17 cm
height: 9 cm
depth: 17.5 cm


----------



## ProRules

dicom said:


> WhiteStorm V4 updated.
> 
> Finally make side panel as wanted. Now is glass instead of plexi.
> 
> Also changed all chrome fittings and extender (nickel) to black/white combination.
> Ball valve changed from EK to Barrow in order to fit new design look.


Looks great.
I am realy wondering if the Storm Stryker SE's side window is going to fit on the older stryker version.


----------



## dicom

Thanks


----------



## ProRules

Storm Stryker teaser:


----------



## DarkSamus

Bought a second Storm Trooper for my daughter and pinched 1 of her HDD cages for my PC.

So now my Storm Trooper can hold 12 HDDs, but my daughters only 4 which would be an issue if she had more then 4 sata posts on her motherboard but because it doesn't it's not an issue at all.
LOL


----------



## ProRules

DarkSamus said:


> Bought a second Storm Trooper for my daughter and pinched 1 of her HDD cages for my PC.
> 
> So now my Storm Trooper can hold 12 HDDs, but my daughters only 4 which would be an issue if she had more then 4 sata posts on her motherboard but because it doesn't it's not an issue at all.
> LOL


Who needs so many hard drives anyways..
Its just for the triple fan action ain't it?
I mean, one SSD of 500GB or even 1TB + 1HDD of whatever you need, be it 4TB is more than enough.


----------



## winderic

dicom said:


> I have. Measurements are:
> 
> length: 17 cm
> height: 9 cm
> depth: 17.5 cm


Thanks! Also found a custom measurement on page 1009.



jmac1789 said:


> View the image below to see the measurement of my PSU cover.


just in case someone interested too! Someone put this on first page DIY sections?



DarkSamus said:


> pinched 1 of her HDD cages for my PC.


I just use two make-a-bracket and put the third fans on the front.


----------



## masterX244

ProRules said:


> Who needs so many hard drives anyways..
> Its just for the triple fan action ain't it?
> I mean, one SSD of 500GB or even 1TB + 1HDD of whatever you need, be it 4TB is more than enough.



Got 6TB of data spread across various disks in mine. Happened due to expansions over time and ended up in 2 SSDs, 1 2.5 inch HDD, and 2 3.5 inch HDDs (and a optane that snatched my last PCIe slot)


----------



## LichCrow

Hi

I just bought my first desktop computer this month. I decide to call on a system integrator’s service for warranty purpose. The back panel of the mobo doesn’t fit in the CM Storm. The mobo is 1 or 2 mm to low, just as the spacer he used are to small. He said that’s is a factory fault of all the CM storm trooper. Is that true ??
thank you for answer
have a nice day


the rig
CM storm trooper mesh side
Asus ROG Strix Z370E gaming


please forgive me if I made English mistake I am french


----------



## JKuhn

Welcome to OCN and the Trooper/Stryker club. :thumb:

Do you mean the motherborad is to close to the panel on which it's mounted? I cna't imagine the motherboard being too low as in too close to the power supply. Anyway, the case is supposed to come with a bunch of motherboard standoffs, screws, etc. in the tool drawer. The system builder should have used those, which are supplied by CM to fit that case (they're also supposed to be a standard size, but I have seen different size standoffs). Did you check in the tool box (behind the CM Storm logo)? if you can't find the bag/box of supplies, find another builder. It sounds like you didn't use a trustworthy builder.

CM Storm cases are actually very good quality, and they take customer satisfaction seriously. You shouldn't have any such problems. In fact I've read in the Storm Enforcer club (maybe it was here in the Trooper/Stryker club?) of someone who broke a standoff and drilled it out. When he later (as suggested on the forum) contected CM they sent him a brand new case, and told him he could keep both.


----------



## stephenn82

This thread is giving me ideas, and making me want to:

1) gut my drives from the Storm Trooper
2) get a custom acrylic side panel made
3) move my system from Air 740 back to ST
4) profit

But, I will have to figure out where to move my server stuff :/


----------



## JKuhn

Buy a Stryker and move your rig into it?


----------



## stephenn82

JKuhn said:


> Buy a Stryker and move your rig into it?


no.....unload my server setup that is in my Storm Trooper and put my gaming PC back into my ST case.

The server drives wont fit into Air 740...too much drives!


----------



## stephenn82

speaking of that, how can we reattach our rigs into your sig? man, this update to OCN is killing me. vbulletin is blocked by work firewall, old setup here wasnt.


----------



## LichCrow

First of all thank you for your answer, I'm glad to have one of the last trooper V1 ^^
yes the mobo is to close to the panel. I didn't check which standoffs they used, for the tool box I didn't find standoffs inside. I send them the PC back due to WiFi and GPU problem (it was put in the PCI X8 slot). My father told me to choose them coz they're working for my uni and his Cie but if they don't fix my PC I already know another builder, The one which fix the computer of a friend.

I know CM do a great job, that's why I choose this case ;-) Full tower, full quality and 2 handles.


----------



## Raccoon117

*Need help with this case.*

I have some questions about my White Stryker case.
1. what type of screws are used to mount the large white fan to the top of the case? I took it off and lost the screws.
2. what is the wavy black metal thing with two screws at the back for? My guess is cables.
3. My case wobbles on a flat surface and I don't know how to fix it.
4. what type of screw do I need to mound an SSD to the drive cages that normally hold the HDDs?
5. The case seems too big for my PSU to rout the CPU cable behind the MB, the cable is too short or I'm too dumb to get it to go that far.
6. looking to get a cover for the PSU/bottom half of the case and I need suggestions.
7. does the universal vertical GPU mount work in this case? the one sold by CM.


----------



## JKuhn

stephenn82 said:


> no.....unload my server setup that is in my Storm Trooper and put my gaming PC back into my ST case.
> 
> The server drives wont fit into Air 740...too much drives!


That's why I suggesting what I did. :devil:



stephenn82 said:


> speaking of that, how can we reattach our rigs into your sig? man, this update to OCN is killing me. vbulletin is blocked by work firewall, old setup here wasnt.


Unfortunately the sig rigs are still broken. They planned to have it fixed earlier, but for some reason they're still broken.



LichCrow said:


> First of all thank you for your answer, I'm glad to have one of the last trooper V1 ^^
> yes the mobo is to close to the panel. I didn't check which standoffs they used, for the tool box I didn't find standoffs inside. I send them the PC back due to WiFi and GPU problem (it was put in the PCI X8 slot). My father told me to choose them coz they're working for my uni and his Cie but if they don't fix my PC I already know another builder, The one which fix the computer of a friend.
> 
> I know CM do a great job, that's why I choose this case ;-) Full tower, full quality and 2 handles.


So they also used the PCIe x8 slot for your GPU? Definitely don't use them in the future.


----------



## winderic

hi all, trying to finish up my case mods. gonna do a custom psu shroud. do you think I should get it in black or white acrylic? was thinking black with cut out words " CM Storm" with white so if i put one RGB strip behind it will glow. what you guys reckon? thanks









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## LichCrow

JKuhn said:


> So they also used the PCIe x8 slot for your GPU? Definitely don't use them in the future.


Clearly I will do the next by myself. But I will make sure they did what I have paid for and get my trooper back ASAP; With GPU on PCI X16 and WiFi Antennas fully fonctionnal. But I think they had a problem due to they do a really good job concerning all my previous purchases and maintenance of my laptop.



winderic said:


> hi all, trying to finish up my case mods. gonna do a custom psu shroud. do you think I should get it in black or white acrylic? was thinking black with cut out words " CM Storm" with white so if i put one RGB strip behind it will glow. what you guys reckon? thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Perfect job ^^ I will say black is better, " CM Storm " and CM Storm logo in white ?? put RGB led for the power switch ??


----------



## WingZero30

winderic said:


> hi all, trying to finish up my case mods. gonna do a custom psu shroud. do you think I should get it in black or white acrylic? was thinking black with cut out words " CM Storm" with white so if i put one RGB strip behind it will glow. what you guys reckon? thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Is your case the latest revision 'Trooper SE' or did you make the window panel yourself?

That is one impressive looking case


----------



## jefffydee

Hello my fellow troopers and strykers. First post here at OC. I just started a new build, only have the case and power supply at the moment. Did my first mod and cut a 200mm hole in the acrylic side panel of the stryker, moved and attached the included 200mm fan. Also stole some rubber tubing off an old car and used that as u channel. What do you guys think?


----------



## JKuhn

Welcome to OCN and the Trooper/Stryker club. :thumb:

It looks nice, but that's going to be quite the dust magnet. Remember, all the air coming in there will be unfiltered. Also, you might want to put a grill on, otherwise something might get stuck into the fan there by accident (and that might damage the fan or yourself if that something happens to be a finger).

By the way, why don't you pick up a nice LED version of that fan? I know some cases (like the Enforcer) had led versions.


----------



## jefffydee

This is just something I did today with my spare time. I plan on adding some metal mesh with a dust filter (possibly from mnpctech, I'm open to suggestions though). The computer isn't even built yet, I have been ordering one or two parts per week, and I'll do that until complete. I want to add some lighting to the case for sure, just not sure what color scheme I want to go with yet. Or possibly RGB, but we'll see.

I plan on throwing in a z370 board, 8600k, noctua 15. I want to delid the cpu and relid using rockits copper IHS and thermal grizzly conductuant.


----------



## JKuhn

Regarding colour scheme: People tend to go with red, but I personally like blue lighting. That doesn't work well for me anymore though, with the red lighting embedded in my motherboard.

And by the way, I also bought my stuff a little bit at a time. Nothing wrong with that (although I did buy enough to build a working rig at first). The staff really need to sort out the sig rigs though.

Also, a bit off topic, but I'll need to get my post count up a bit soon...


----------



## jefffydee

I have blue and red cathodes already. Waiting for the sound activated kit to get here. I'll probably go with blue and white. I really want to use these new electroluminescent strips. They look dope. The only other mod I have planned is making a power supply shroud, either out of acrylic or a thin metal. What are some other popular mods for this case?


----------



## JKuhn

Mods are quite personal, so it differs. But if you want to go EL, maybe you should have a look at @Ne1ld0's rig. :thumb:


----------



## LichCrow

Hey

I plan to do some work on my CM Storm Trooper when it will come back from my Sys builder. So I have question and no way to check in my case.
I want to add fan which will be controlled by my Mobo and let some fans on case's rheobus for heavy load on long term and/or agressive cooling. Right now Mobo have only input on the watercooling (CM masterliquid 120) at back position and rheodus handle the 2 cages 120mm fans and the up 200 mm.
rheobus airflow's intake/exhaust is balanced but not the Mobo. and the Mobo fan control can't do efficient cooling for gaming session.
I can change the 200mm fan to 2X140 (1 mobo controlled and one rheobus controlled) and add side fans, and bottom.

how to set two independant balanced airflows (one for mobo, the other for rheobus) in my case ??
How positive and negative case pressure will impact case cooling ?? I known if I set positive head pressure in my case, I will have natural convection in it. but with top fan it wont be a problem ??
How many 120 mm fan can I place at the bottom without removing the toolBox ?? the side fans have to be used as intake or exhaust ??
how to efficiency filter air ??

Last but not least I wish do my start in PC case modding with this case, I had plan a star war themed mod. a CM *Storm trooper* case in the hands of a *star wars* fan thats obvious. have you ideas ??


----------



## winderic

WingZero30 said:


> Is your case the latest revision 'Trooper SE' or did you make the window panel yourself?
> 
> That is one impressive looking case


Thanks. No, just a original Storm Trooper case. I just buy the acrylic with size i measured. Drill the hole on the case and bolt with tumbsrew. 



LichCrow said:


> put RGB led for the power switch ??


I think putting RGB on power switch will be too much work for me, will give it a pass. Happy with what i have done so far, just need to get the PSU shroud and i am done.



LichCrow said:


> how to set two independant balanced airflows (one for mobo, the other for rheobus) in my case ??
> How positive and negative case pressure will impact case cooling ?? I known if I set positive head pressure in my case, I will have natural convection in it. but with top fan it wont be a problem ??


Others might be able to help you with this. For me i just follow more intake > exhaust as i read somewhere it will have less dust build up as it will get push out on all the holes/gap it can find. Hot air rise so you should try to have top as exhaust but for me i have as intake because i want to pull in cold air from outside to cool my radiator rather then hot air inside the case going thru. This is just how i have it setup.


----------



## LichCrow

Okay, thank you.
Did someone have technical data about airflow of the CM included fans ??


----------



## JKuhn

winderic said:


> Thanks. No, just a original Storm Trooper case. I just buy the acrylic with size i measured. Drill the hole on the case and bolt with tumbsrew.
> 
> 
> 
> I think putting RGB on power switch will be too much work for me, will give it a pass. Happy with what i have done so far, just need to get the PSU shroud and i am done.
> 
> 
> 
> Others might be able to help you with this. For me i just follow more intake > exhaust as i read somewhere it will have less dust build up as it will get push out on all the holes/gap it can find. *Hot air rise* so you should try to have top as exhaust but for me i have as intake because i want to pull in cold air from outside to cool my radiator rather then hot air inside the case going thru. This is just how i have it setup.


While that is certainly true, a computer has fans. And those fans are much, much more powerful than the miniscule difference in density of hot and cold air. The air goes where you force it to go.

For example: You configure your case so all the top fans are intake, and all the bottom ones are exhaust. Because of the amount of air being pushed in at the top, you have high pressure there. But the bottom has low pressure due to the exhaust fans sucking the air out. Air flow is always from the highest pressure to the lowest, so the air will move down regardless of temperature.


That aside, it's true that positive pressure is (generally) a good thing. I say generally, because negative pressure will draw in cool air at those hard to reach places, therefore _theoretically_ cooling your rig better. But at the expense of unfiltered air entering the case. Personally I choose to have my intake filtered.


----------



## andrewmp6

Have you guys seen the se of it ? http://www.coolermaster.com/case/full-tower/stryker-se/ and http://www.coolermaster.com/case/full-tower/trooper-se/


----------



## JKuhn

It was discussed from 44 posts back (including this one). So yes, we've noticed.

Speaking of which, are there any Trooper/Stryker owners who plan to upgrade to the new version? And if so, why?


----------



## winderic

andrewmp6 said:


> Have you guys seen the se of it ? http://www.coolermaster.com/case/full-tower/stryker-se/ and http://www.coolermaster.com/case/full-tower/trooper-se/


looks like just clear view side panel, vertical graphic card plus SSD mounting? And possible third fans on the front without additional cage module?
Miss out the important PSU cover/Shroud. Wonder if they sold it separately this time.
I definitely wont be changing to this case.


----------



## JKuhn

It does have official front radiator support as well.


----------



## DarkSamus

ProRules said:


> Who needs so many hard drives anyways..
> Its just for the triple fan action ain't it?
> I mean, one SSD of 500GB or even 1TB + 1HDD of whatever you need, be it 4TB is more than enough.


Sorry for the slow reply.

Yes, mostly for triple fan action.

I have a 512GB m.2 drive and 7 HDD's for all my needs.
22.5TB of storage total...

512GB Samsung Pro m.2
1x WD 6TB HDD
1x WD 4TB HDD
1x Seagate 4TB HDD
4x Seagate 2TB HDD's


----------



## jefffydee

Getting somewhere with my build. I have :

- The wonderful Storm Stryker case
- EVGA 750Watt G3 Power Supply
- ASUS Maximus X Hero

At first I took the 200mm fan out of the top and cut a hole in my acrylic side panel and mounted the fan there but I didn't like it that much. So now I have put steel honeycomb mesh. I have only primed it, no finish coat yet, I'm thinking gloss black but I may do some kind of design. Also thinking about mounting a fan, maybe one big one maybe a few small, or none at all. We'll see how it goes.
http://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=128241&thumb=1
http://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=128249&thumb=1
http://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=128257&thumb=1
http://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=128265&thumb=1

I still need:

- 8700K
- Noctua NH-D15
- 4000MHz DDR4
- Samsung 960 EVO M.2 SSD

I already have Rockit Cools delidder, I sanded the crap out of the copper IHS that I got from them as well. When I first got it and put a razor blade to t you could see the gaps and unevenness of the heat spreader. I started with 1000 grit and worked my way to 3000. It's still not perfect but much better than what I received. Plus it didn't take me very long. You can see my door in the reflection of the heat spreader.
http://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=128273&thumb=1
http://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=128281&thumb=1



I will be adding to this as my build continues.

Oh and one last thing, I bought some black gunmetal cone/spike screws that will be replacing the plastic rivets that were holding the acrylic to the side panel.
http://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=128289&thumb=1
http://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=128297&thumb=1


----------



## jefffydee

Update, spike screws came in. They look pretty dang good.


----------



## rang0

There is a new refreshed stryker that came out like 2 months ago or so, did anyone grab it?


----------



## Crooks716

Not sure how this works so. Wanted to share my current rig. Not a gaming rig! I wanted to build a computer with some nostalgia that would still be relevant today, to do some photo editing and web browsing. I paired an OG i7 1st Gen with 24gigs of RAM and a 2gb EVGA 650ti boost and a 256gb ssd. Paiired with 2 24" Asus monitors. Still have to do a little cable management. But works for what i need. Thanks for looking.


----------



## JKuhn

Sorry for the late reply (limited internet access at the moment), but welcome to OCN and the Trooper/Stryker club. :thumb:

It's odd that you specifically chose to go for old hardware, but I suppose that's your choice. Still, that should be more than enough for what you want to do.


----------



## Fuzzion762

*FINALLY MY NEW SETUP 2018*

ficou muito bom! very COOL!
..
.. 
#Em inglês 
Hello folks I come through this vehicle to sign up for my new Configure 2018, upgrade an i5 3330 * to a new generation of Intel processors and so the whole system was bought new.
..
Thank you God for setting up my investment ...
Of course the lack of some settings there is still some investment in aesthetics but it is far from me I think the procedure is beautiful and perfect.
...
GOGOGO PHOTOS!
__________________________________________________ _____________________________________ 
#Em Português (Brasil)
Olá pessoal venho por meio deste veiculo apresentar e compartilhar com voces o meu novo pc Configurar 2018, fiz um upgrade de um i5 3330 * para uma nova geracao de processadores Intel e assim, todo o sistema foi comprado novo. 
.. 
Agradeço a Deus por ter conseguido com muita dificuldade ... 
Claro que ainda falta algumas coisinhas a mecher.. existe algum investimento em estética que pretendo gastar mas bem pouco pois quero manter a originalidade do gabinete.. 
... 
FOTOS GOGOGO!


----------



## JKuhn

Just a heads-up, non-English posting is not allowed on OCN. So you might want to edit that post (not worth getting a warning or possibly even an infraction). :thumb:


----------



## kamikatze13

hi guys - quick question:


i'm currently entertaining the idea of a `leftie` build, i.e. with an inverted mainboard, components facing the normally-closed side.


do you guys think it's possible to re-rivet the storm trooper to invert the mainboard tray?


----------



## napych

360mm rad in the front:


----------



## JKuhn

kamikatze13 said:


> hi guys - quick question:
> 
> 
> i'm currently entertaining the idea of a `leftie` build, i.e. with an inverted mainboard, components facing the normally-closed side.
> 
> 
> do you guys think it's possible to re-rivet the storm trooper to invert the mainboard tray?



The entire case inside will then be inverted. If you're fine with that (and possible further drilling/cutting), go for it.


----------



## EvoBeardy

I'm hoping they release the Glass Side Panel in their parts store for the SE, in the not-too-distant future...

Part of me thinks they may not, as the majority of the main replaceable parts are from the Original Stryker/Trooper, but part of me would like to throw it on my Stryker to give it a fresh lease of life.

I'm by no means unhappy or tired with my Stryker, but I've had a minor itch for something and I'm unsure what. Been eyeing up the Cosmos C700p, but my HDD space is important to me, like another here I have 20TB of storage (and need to expand, so replacing my 3tb with 4-5's is going to have to happen), so that factor with the Stryker is a big deal.


----------



## GRaFkiyv

*"Aventador" upgrade*

"Aventador" upgrade from MSi Z68 GD65+2500K+FuryX to 
Core i7-8700K + Coollaboratory Liquid Pro
MSi Z370 Pro Carbon
16Gb DDR4 PATRIOT Viper LED B-Die

Glory to Ukraine!


----------



## dynastes

rang0 said:


> There is a new refreshed stryker that came out like 2 months ago or so, did anyone grab it?



I have been asking myself the same thing. There are no reviews for that case either. Somebody please change that!!!


----------



## JKuhn

Maybe the original is still better?


----------



## RGraham

Does the arctic freezer 240 fit in the top when it has fans on both sides?


----------



## GabaZieute

Hi

I have a Stryker v1 sitting at the bottom of an Ikea Hemnes bureau
(I keep door opened when it's on)
At the moment I have a Corsair H100i GTX mounted in top position, and an EVGA 980ti SC ACX
Cpu package goes around 60C during play and 87C during stress test
According to BitWit test about radiator position, CPU could be 10C cooler if I mount the H10i rad in the front.
I don't think it is possible straight form the box, but could the TROOPER SE / STRYKER SE / H500P COOLING BRACKET be used in the Stryker v1, with a little bit of DIY ?

I know it would be easier to have stryker out on a desk, but small appartement+need to keep ze missus happy = compromise 

Thank you for your help


----------



## JKuhn

Welcome to OCN and the Trooper/Stryker club. :thumb:


Sorry for not replying earlier, that bracket looks like it'll fit with a bit of work. I'm not 100% sure though, but it should be decently doable.


----------



## tashcz

You won't get "much" with a front mounted rad on CM Stryker. Tried it, switched back to top mount. Then went with Noctua NH-D15


----------



## napych

360 front, 280 top, both intake. Pretty nice temps.


----------



## tashcz

Well obviously if you have a dual radiator build you wouldn't find another logical place to put it but the front. People are putting 140 and I think I saw a 240 rad on the bottom, but in my experience, down there if your PC is on the floor you won't get almost any airflow.

1 radiator = top (talking about 120's)
2 rads = top and front
3 rads = top, front and 140 on exhaust
4 rads = top, front, exhaust and low front side where the "secrent compartment" is.
5 rads = you're crazy. do something else.

You can get as much as 360+280+140+240 on this case. Maybe even more if you cut it a bit. A 3x140 won't fit in the front AFAIK.


----------



## napych

The problem of the bottom rad is small clearance between rad and PSU. It fits, but makes things messy.
I believe installing 3rd 140mm rad won’t make any significant difference.
I have some ideas how to fit one more 360/280 rad, but it requires more modding and precise measurements.


----------



## GabaZieute

tashcz said:


> You won't get "much" with a front mounted rad on CM Stryker. Tried it, switched back to top mount. Then went with Noctua NH-D15


Oh ok
Well in that case it will stay in the top till I change my case (looking more for a small caser this time like Corsair Air 540 or 740)
Thx for the tip


----------



## TonyV43

Sharing some pics of my 6 yr old Trooper Ver.1

Remake Project: Noctroopah =)


----------



## WestsideABN

I'm in the process of building my first gaming rig and I have the newer storm trooper se. The manual is not all that helpful well at least for a complete noob like myself. I have my motherboard x470f a ryzen 7 2700x cpu with stock cooler evga 1080 hybrid gpu with radiator installed in rear of case. Evga 850wg3 psu fully modular. 4tb hdd and 500gb ssd all mounted in. My issue is that I have no idea where each and every case wire connects and where each of the psu cables connect.


----------



## 331149

Mine was getting nasty sticky due to me vaping near it for almost 3 years. It has now been cleaned, but replaced with a different case that is smaller so I can put it on the table without looking ridiculous.


----------



## JKuhn

TheBDK said:


> Mine was getting nasty sticky due to me vaping near it for almost 3 years. It has now been cleaned, but replaced with a different case that is smaller so I can *put it on the table without looking ridiculous.*



What? You didn't want your Trooper on a table because it's too large?


Too bad OCN is borked, otherwise I would have posted a picture of mine on a table or two.




Also, welcome WestsideABN. Building a PC is fairly straightforward. The case plugs (are either marked (same on the motherboard), or they only fit in the correct places. The hardest part is getting the power/HDD led polarity right, and like I said they're marked (switch polarity doesn't matter at all). There will be extra ports on the motherboard and (probably) extra cables on the PSU. With the modular PSU you can just not connect those extra cables.


Sorry I can't go into all the details now, but typing a lot with torn muscles is not pleasant if you get what I mean. Feel free to ask if you get stuck though.


----------



## 331149

JKuhn said:


> What? You didn't want your Trooper on a table because it's too large?


Yep too big for desk, and it's dust filtering capability leaves much to be desired. It basically has a huge gap between each intake dust filter "slot", and there's like 9 of them so dust is not filtered optimally by any stretch. I did get a custom made Demci filter to cover the whole front, but it turns out there's also huge gaps where you squeeze to remove the filters. 


Oh and by slots I mean these:


----------



## JKuhn

I suppose we see it differently then. I prefer having mine on the table (or on a separate table next to the main one), where I can see this glorious case. Too bad I don't have enough space in this flat, so now it has to stand on the floor. :sad-smile


----------



## TonyV43

WestsideABN said:


> I'm in the process of building my first gaming rig and I have the newer storm trooper se. The manual is not all that helpful well at least for a complete noob like myself. I have my motherboard x470f a ryzen 7 2700x cpu with stock cooler evga 1080 hybrid gpu with radiator installed in rear of case. Evga 850wg3 psu fully modular. 4tb hdd and 500gb ssd all mounted in. My issue is that I have no idea where each and every case wire connects and where each of the psu cables connect.


Hi,

Check out this video: 




You can explore more videos on building a pc.
Did you check your motherboard manual?

Hope this help

Cheers =)


----------



## WingZero30

I am planning to do waterbuild in my case and looking to mount 360 thick rad at the front. I know I am gonna have to remove the drive bays. Would I be able to fit the 360 rad using ek uni holder 50/70 bracket? The parts concerned are listed below:

EK Coolstream XE 360 Rad 
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-coolstream-xe-360-triple

EK Uni holder 50/70 
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-uni-holder-50-70

Cooler Master Storm Trooper Windowed Case
http://www.coolermaster.com/case/full-tower/trooperwindow/

If not, could you please suggest alternative mounting brackets.


----------



## tashcz

Probably yes, but you will have to drill some holes on the case. Thats the biggest issue with the Stryker for me, no fan mounting points if you remove the bays.


----------



## mistershan

Do any of you guys use the X Dock SSD hot swap port? I started using it and ran some disk bench marking with AJA Video Systems app and my SSD in the x dock is writing at 473 mb/sec and reading at 21mb/sec. It's not the drive because even when I pug it into a USB 3.0 dock I get a read speed in the 400's. Isn't the X Dock hooked up exactly the same way a regular Sata drive would be? I thought the X Dock would be a great addition to my rig so I can hot swap SSD drives for editing video as well as for cache drivers for After Effects.


----------



## tashcz

I think X dock is nothing more than just routing cables to pins to the HDD/SSD and back to the SATA port. Maybe check your BIOS settings, make sure it's set to hotswap on that SATA port and some other options?

Also, try some other benchmarking software (AS SSD, Crystal) or just plain file transfer to check the speeds.


----------



## mistershan

tashcz said:


> I think X dock is nothing more than just routing cables to pins to the HDD/SSD and back to the SATA port. Maybe check your BIOS settings, make sure it's set to hotswap on that SATA port and some other options?
> 
> Also, try some other benchmarking software (AS SSD, Crystal) or just plain file transfer to check the speeds.


Thanks. Yea I tried AS SSD and it is giving me the same results. Do you or anyone else on this thread have the x dock? Any chance you guys could run the speed test on the x dock?... Hotswaping is set up and works. What other options could have been turned off that would throttle read speeds be like 80 percent ? My MOBO is Asus Rampage V Extreme.


----------



## mistershan

mistershan said:


> Thanks. Yea I tried AS SSD and it is giving me the same results. Do you or anyone else on this thread have the x dock? Any chance you guys could run the speed test on the x dock?... Hotswaping is set up and works. What other options could have been turned off that would throttle read speeds be like 80 percent ? My MOBO is Asus Rampage V Extreme.


Anyone got any help for this? thanks.


----------



## hasseman

I have some problems with my 2 USB3.0 ports on the front. Sometimes the works and sometimes they wont work at all. I have checked the cables and connectors to the MB and everything is okay.
USB2 ports are working as they should.
I have 2 USB3 ports on my MB (back of the computer. They working good.

I maybee buy a usb 3 hub instead of use the front ports. I only usi it for 2,5 inch hdd and smal stuff.
I tried to connect the Keybord, mouse, mousepad, headset and gamepad. Tried with diffrent hubs but non of the dident work.
I useing Razer Croma products so the pull some power to. But i got tolld they are not designed for this. They are designed for harddrives usb memories and smal stuff.
Are anyone agree or dissagree on thet?


----------



## JKuhn

Recent problem? I'd guess the physical ports might be worn out, these cases are not new anymore. See if you can buy new ones from CM, they'll probably offer them for sale. I doubt power delivery is the problem. USB is normally rated for 500mA (some ports are higher to accommodate faster charging). If the accessory you use is within that limit it won't be a problem.


Or if you're up for that, you might be able to find a way to bend the pins so they make proper contact again.


EDIT: Oh, and mistershan, sorry but I don't use mine.


----------



## JR1de57

So I had a cable get ripped out of one of my front panel USB's and destroy the port. Does anyone know if you can just buy that board and replace it? I was starting to look into getting a new CPU Mobo and Ram and just using this case again but now with the front ports (which I use alot) damaged I may add a new case to the list. Although I have been very happy with mine over the last 5 years and have no need to get a new case.


----------



## JKuhn

They used to have those things for sale. If not anymore, see if you can take a soldering iron to it.


----------



## Death Saved

Hi guys!

I have an old model trooper and I'm looking for HDD brackets for it (the tool-less ones that you can just snap a 3.5 in) I'm hoping you can help me find a few.

Thanks!


----------



## Ne1ld0

jefffydee said:


> I have blue and red cathodes already. Waiting for the sound activated kit to get here. I'll probably go with blue and white. I really want to use these new electroluminescent strips. They look dope. The only other mod I have planned is making a power supply shroud, either out of acrylic or a thin metal. What are some other popular mods for this case?



First, I have to say thanks to my buddy JKuhn for mentioning me in this post which is how I found out about it (even a year later). 
Jefffydee, you have blue and red cathodes so basically super bright police lights. (I'm not a fan of cathodes, I like LEDs for lighting up the whole case, even RGB LEDs) 
However, I'm a big fan of sound activated lighting. I have a sound activated power inverter that powers my lime green EL wire which brings me to my next point. I also love EL accent lighting such as your strips. 
You asked what are other popular mods for this case: PSU shroud which you mentioned, LED case feet for underglow lighting, I like to use a specific gauge of super-bright EL wire in the grooves on the front and top of the case. Those are some easier popular mods. Other mods that are not so easy: replacing LEDs on the Power Button and fan controller, removing the HDD cages and cutting the HDD cage supporting wall(s) inside the case for front mount radiator. 

I know I'm a bit late on repling to this post, but if you have any lighting questions like how can use these EL strips on my PC, let me know. 
Also, I'd love to see how these EL strips turn out. Not sure where exactly inside or outside the case you plan on using them. We love pictures of custom PCs!



Fuzzion762 said:


> Hello folks I come through this vehicle to sign up for my new Configure 2018, upgrade an i5 3330 * to a new generation of Intel processors and so the whole system was bought new.
> Thank you God for setting up my investment.
> Of course the lack of some settings there is still some investment in aesthetics but it is far from me I think the procedure is beautiful and perfect.
> GOGOGO PHOTOS!



Greetings, Fuzzion762! I'm very happy for you and I'm glad you are excited about your awesome CM Stormtrooper case. I see you are planning on adding orange EL wire to your case which looks good in your profile pic, but would look even better once finished. I love my own lime green EL wire and sound activated power inverter. If you have any questions about adding EL wire to your case, just let me know. I will answer anything you need to know. I have a few tips/tricks as I've been there, done that. 

Hope to see more pics of your PC when completed!

______________________________________________________________________________
Side note: I haven't been on Overclock.net in a long time. What happened to my rig in my signature and all that stuff?


----------



## JKuhn

It's sure been a while. Lots of things got stuffed up with the VB migration, and of course quite a few people left the forum (don't know how many came back after a while). But, at least most of the issues have been sorted out by now.


----------



## tashcz

So guys... after 1267 pages, is this case exhausted finally? In 2019, it's hard to fight the competition, and there are flaws that start to show.


----------



## JKuhn

I refuse to be assimilated. I'll stick with my Stryker until the competition manage to pry it out of my cold, dead hands.


----------



## tashcz

I notice there's a real lack of high airflow cases on the market. New ones are mostly silent and restrictive. Even the whole MasterCase project died, the only thing left in stock is the H500 versions, no more MC's. 

I hate the Stryker being so accoustic  I rearanged the fans today, the top mounted ones really make a huge wrooooooom, even though it's a Noctua P12.


----------



## ProRules

tashcz said:


> So guys... after 1267 pages, is this case exhausted finally? In 2019, it's hard to fight the competition, and there are flaws that start to show.


Stryker masterrace!


----------



## JKuhn

Nice...


----------



## tashcz

Damn fine.

What did you use for mounting the front rad?


----------



## ProRules

tashcz said:


> Damn fine.
> 
> What did you use for mounting the front rad?


Custom made panels:


















































Full build log:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/180...o-proffesional-watercooling-case-modding.html


----------



## corpssgrinder

Are you using your HDD cage anymore ? i REALLY need at least 1 more! im looking everywhere on the web and im struggling with finding that part! if you are not using it, plz reply to this message!


----------



## ShawnTRD

Might have made a big problem for myself. I've had this case in thre back room for years. Finally going to build it with a ARCTIC Liquid Freezer II 360. Should I be able to get this in the front of the case or will I need to install in the top? If I install it in the top I would have to open a hole for the third 120mm fan. It's also a extra thick radiator. Most reviewers say about 10mm thicker then average. Anyone have any tips?


----------



## JKuhn

You might be able to get it in at the top (not sure), but considering it's thicker you might have to install the fans outside (under the plastic cover, you'll have to mod the handle for that). In front you'll have to fabricate some brackets, but plenty of people have mounted 360 radiators in front.


----------



## J7SC

It's 'retro week'  and I have been going through various old hardware, circa 2012 - 2015 'lost' in the store room. This includes a rebuild (after fixing bent pins / memory channels) of a 5960X, and a 4960X (ES). The latter got an almost brand-new CM Stryker case (still had foil on the window) which had been 'out of sight, out of mind'...I forgot how big that case is - big enough that even the Asus X79-E WS looks smallish in there. 

I usually do complex custom loops i.e. per sig link, but a slightly used Corsair 150i Pro 360 AIO fit just right in the front of the CM Stryker...good temps, too, at a 4.7 GHz oc. The CM Stryker is a neat case, and I really like the sturdy handle on top...too bad many modern big cases don't have those anymore.


----------



## JKuhn

Long live the Stryker!


----------



## z3ta

Im looking to purchase a used storm trooper case for $70 CAD. Does this seem like a good buy or should I look for a new case?


----------



## JKuhn

Welcome to OCN.


That depends what you want out of it. If you want a custom water loop, then be warned that it will likely take a lot of modifying, as the Trooper/Stryker doesn't accomodate watercooling that well. These cases do show their age in that regard.


That said, it's still a very well built case, and will last you a very long time as long as you take reasonable care of it. I still use my Stryker, and I still love it.


As for the price, I can't really comment on that. You'll have to see what alternatives cost, and whether or not it's worth the price for you.


----------



## J7SC

As JKuhn stated, the CM Stryker and related models are not ideal for internal w-cooling, though they do have multiple pre-drilled tube pass-throughs at the back. Still, I managed to get a 360 rad + 3x 120mm fans 'in the front', but for all that to work, I had to give up one HDD cage.

I also have a NZXT Phantom (link > here) / pic below) which has more room up top for w-cooling and is 'cheap' these days, though for my latest retro-build, I just couldn't get past the CM Stryker...love that handle, among many other things !


----------



## 2tired

anyone know if I can install two 140 mm fans in the front? Do I need special screws?

thanks


----------



## JKuhn

The drive cages are made to hold 120mm fans, so you'll have to modify.


----------



## addyaustin

Is there any way I can buy a modded tempered glass side panel for my CM storm trooper?


----------



## TonyV43

I'm looking for a 200mm fan replacement on my Old Trooper, not sure with the new models of Coolermaster 200mm fan variants. Can you give some suggestions/ recommendations, Cheers


----------



## ShawnTRD

Any 200mm fan should work.


----------



## shilka

TonyV43 said:


> I'm looking for a 200mm fan replacement on my Old Trooper, not sure with the new models of Coolermaster 200mm fan variants. Can you give some suggestions/ recommendations, Cheers
> View attachment 2465499


Noctua has a 200mm fan if you dont mind the Noctua colors








NF-A20 PWM


The NF-A20 is a highly optimised, premium quality quiet 200mm fan. Featuring an AAO (Advanced Acoustic Optimisation) standard frame as well as sophisticated aerodynamic design measures such as Flow Acceleration Channels, the NF-A20 brings the renowned quiet cooling performance of Noctua’s...




noctua.at


----------



## TonyV43

Already checked that Noctua 200mm, it does not fit or not compatible on the Trooper case 😔


----------



## shilka

TonyV43 said:


> Already checked that Noctua 200mm, it does not fit or not compatible on the Trooper case 😔


Then you got the old Bitfenix Spectre Pro


----------



## TonyV43

Thanks Sir, appreciate your response, cheers😊


----------



## Dobromir Petrov

Hello fellow CM Stryker owners,

Can anyone confirm that the following GPU will be able to fit in:

*XFX Speedster MERC319 Radeon RX 6800 XT *

The official data everywhere for Stryker is 322mm GPU length max but I don't think they consider the removable front fans/HDD cages.


Thanks!


----------



## ShawnTRD

Anyone have a 3080 or 3090? Got a 3080 TI coming. I need a support bracket idea.


----------



## Fanta_FTW

Dobromir Petrov said:


> Hello fellow CM Stryker owners,
> 
> Can anyone confirm that the following GPU will be able to fit in:
> 
> *XFX Speedster MERC319 Radeon RX 6800 XT *
> 
> The official data everywhere for Stryker is 322mm GPU length max but I don't think they consider the removable front fans/HDD cages.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I had a AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT OC Formula 16GB inside mine and was able insert the card without removing the HDD cages. Its tight but possible. I did have to remove this bar to allow the cad to fit. I would go ahead and remove it if your committed on this card. Based on the length of that card, you may have to rearrange the HDD cage to allow more room.


----------



## cjc75

Hey guys got a question about my Trooper case!

First off, had this case since it first came out and absolutely love it! Its still a fabulous case with amazing airflow and easy to clean!

Now, I have a Corsair Hyrdro cooler, with a dual fan radiator which I have mounted on the top of the Case, with a pair of Gentle Typhoons mounted on top of it, so the fans are pulling cool air straight in through the top of the case, from my A/C vent thats on the ceiling directly above.... blowing the air through the radiator and being exhausted out the rear fan port.

Now.. there is a removable dust filter thats on the very bottom of the case, and it looks like that is supposed to slid into a set of slots on the top of the case, and act as a dust filter for the fans mounted there. Problem is, the damn thing won't slide under the case handle! So first off, am I right in presuming that dust filter is intended to be used on the top, and secondly... has anyone else encountered this issue with it not sliding under the handle?

Lastly, is there an easy solution to getting it installed properly on the top of the case?


----------



## JKuhn

My Stryker has a filter for the top, a filter for the bottom-front intake, and a filter for the PSU. The top one can be a bit of a pain to slide in, but nothing terrible. Just make sure it goes into the first two tabs, then it'll go the rest of the way in.


----------



## cjc75

Yea it just doesn't fit, yet it seems as though its supposed too...
But, I have to physically remove the Handle, in order for it to fit...
Oh well, I found a solution anyway, a couple of these will fit just fine!
Silverstone FF123B 120mm Ultra Fine Fan Filter


----------



## Uros

Hi. I wanted to ask about CM Stryker and its support for a 360mm radiator in the front. Do I need something special so i can use a radiator there? The AIO in question is the Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360mm one


----------



## J7SC

Uros said:


> Hi. I wanted to ask about CM Stryker and its support for a 360mm radiator in the front. Do I need something special so i can use a radiator there? The AIO in question is the Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360mm one


...I removed all the clipped-on front bits from the Stryker and could easily fit a Corsair H150i Pro 360 AIO in the front...a little bit of extra wiggle room which I filled with the kind of squishy foam you find in GPU boxes, cut to size. I only have these pics from way back, but I shows that it fits. 

Alternatively, you can cut and bend my fav custom accessory: steel hangers (ie. Dahl below) and use some of the fan bolts to fasten the rad on one end and mount to the Stryker front frame on the other.


----------



## Uros

J7SC said:


> ...I removed all the clipped-on front bits from the Stryker and could easily fit a Corsair H150i Pro 360 AIO in the front...a little bit of extra wiggle room which I filled with the kind of squishy foam you find in GPU boxes, cut to size. I only have these pics from way back, but I shows that it fits.
> 
> Alternatively, you can cut and bend my fav custom accessory: steel hangers (ie. Dahl below) and use some of the fan bolts to fasten the rad on one end and mount to the Stryker front frame on the other.
> 
> View attachment 2571745
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571746


This is what it looks like, there is just too much empty space on the sides. It seems even the 240mm version the case supports wouldn't fit. So what would you suggest I do?
Also if I were to install this radiator as a pull on the front, would I lose all my HDD cages and use of HDDs as a result?


----------



## J7SC

Uros said:


> This is what it looks like, there is just too much empty space on the sides. It seems even the 240mm version the case supports wouldn't fit. So what would you suggest I do?
> Also if I were to install this radiator as a pull on the front, would I lose all my HDD cages and use of HDDs as a result?
> View attachment 2571747


...sorry, I didn't use HDDs but 2.5 SSDs. I would use the aforementioned steel strapping to mount the 360 flush either at the top or bottom and then also make a custom HDD case out of the strapping in the remaining vertical space. Other than that, no idea...


----------

